# Team Popsicle! ∠( ᐛ 」∠)＿



## Miharu (Aug 10, 2015)

Team Popsicle has officially moved to our new Group here! <3
http://www.belltreeforums.com/group.php?groupid=34

All members on both rosters have received invites to the group! c: If anyone else would like to join TP, please feel free to give me a PM! <3 (There were only like 2-3 members I couldn't invite because either their accounts were deleted or they had a name change! :'D )

Lastly, we will never forget this wonderful thread where TP all started! <3


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

*Team Popsicle's Donation Pool, Shop, and Raffle House!!*







Hey Guys! 
As you know, I am Jacob - other Team Popsicle Founder! I am also a very big Popsicle Collectible Fanatic, so I'd like to believe I have a pretty good knowledge of these things ;D
I will be using this post as our:

~Donation Pool
~Team Popsicle Shop!
~ Giveaway/Raffle House!​



Donation Pool!
As Requested by Lucanosa! Thanks man!




Spoiler: Donation Pool Information



✧ All donations will only be used to buy popsicles to raffle off and towards a Group Add-on!
✧ To make a donation, please feel free to send any amount of tbt to Miharu or myself! Any amount is always appreciated! <3 
✧ We have 2 different donation sections! One is the "Group" donation (Donations raised to buy the Group Add-On) and the other is the "Popsicle" donation (which is for purchasing popsicles to raffle off!)
✧ Need we disband one day, hopefully never, we will end up hosting a giveaway for the last of the bells in the pool, so we will not be making a profit off of this 
✧ You can also request to send your tbt for each side
I.E. "300 tbt for Group" or "10 tbt for popsicle, 20 tbt for Group"
If the amount isn't stated in the message/from yourself for which donation section it'll be from, we'll just automatically split it half and half and distribute them into both the Group and Popsicle donation!
✧ The group will be an invite ONLY group, but anyone who wants to be apart of TP can join upon request. Anyone who's in the two popsicle rosters will automatically get an invitation, but if you aren't part of either rosters then to join please send miharu or me a PM for an invitation! More details to come when the Shop restocks​


Once donated, you can not retract your donation

Please, If you send us TBT, signify that it is for this donation pool. 
You may also donate Collectibles to us to sell! All funds will be added into the pool 

I.E. put "Team Popsicle Donation" or something along those lines, thanks!


Spoiler:  Donation Pool!



Total TBT in the Pool- 11,473 TBT!



Spoiler:  for popsicles



159





Spoiler:  for Group



12,415





Spoiler:  TBT spent on Popsicles



1st popsicle - 1.2k
2nd popsicle- 1.7k
3rd popsicle - 1.7k
4th popsicle - 2k
5th popsicle - Donation from Neester16
6th popsicle - 1.6k
7th popsicle - 1110 (miharu payed 390)





Spoiler:  Who has donated?



Jacob_lawall - 2,500
Miharu - 2,500
Naekoya - 1,800
Slammint - 73
Ardrey - 1,505
Sucre - 1,000
Call Me Daniel - 402
WonderK - 1,000
BluePickachu47 - 100
Oswaldies - 20
theAhPoCawdOh - 560
Lethallulu - 30
Cadbberry - 100
KawaiiX3 - 200
coach - 1
Pearly19 - 1401
Cokane - 100
ANC - 100
DaCoSim- 351
sock- 100
ApollojusticeAC- 70
Misspiggy95 - 2700
Blackjack - 50 
Anonymous - 415
Patypus: 1000
Gravyplz- 1300
Dawnpiplup - 70
Gngersnap35 - 1





Spoiler: WGSWP Weekly Event Donations



645 in all

DaCoSim- 100 tbt
D3athsdoppelganger- 75 tbt
LethalLulu- 150 tbt
Call me Daniel- 220tbt 
 Cadbberry- 100tbt









Team Popsicle Collectibles Shop!

Here, We will be Selling Extra Collectibles that we have found, or that you have donated to Team Popsicle!
You may buy collectibles here, even if you are not part of the team!
All funds we make on these collectibles will go to the Donation pool!

Pear - 20 tbt each! 0 in stock
Orange - 40 tbt each!  0 in stock
cherry - 0 in stock
Peach - 0 in stock
yellow candy- 55 tbt each! 0 in stock
red candy - 125 tbt each! 0 in stock
green candy - 250 tbt each! 0 in stock
Blue Candy - 0 in stock
Cake - 315 tbt -  0 in stock!




Spoiler:  Old Shop



Pear - 20 tbt each! 0 in stock
Orange - 40 tbt each!  0 in stock
cherry - 0 in stock
Peach - 0 in stock
yellow candy- 45 tbt each! 0 in stock
red candy - 90 tbt each! 0 in stock
green candy - 0 in stock
Blue Candy - 0 in stock
Cake - 160 tbt - 0 in stock!






Spoiler:  Who has donated?



Slammint - 1 yellow candy + 1 Red candy
Jacob_Lawall 4 Pears +3 oranges
DaCoSim - 1 Cake + 2 yellow Candies
BluePikachu47 - 1 red candy
Call me Daniel - 2 pears, 1 orange
ANC - 1 yellow candy
TheAhPoCawdOh - 1 pear 1 orange 1 cake
Sholee - 1 yellow, 1 red, 1 green candy
Blackjack - 1 pear, 1 orange
Naekoya - 1 Red candy





Spoiler: Previous Sales



5 pears - 20 tbt each
3 oranges - 40 tbt each
1 cake - 160 tbt
4 yellow candies - 45 tbt each
2 red candies - 90 tbt each





Spoiler:  recent sales



yellow candy - 55 tbt
3 Orange - 40 tbt each
3 Pears - 20 tbt each
2 red candy - 125 tbt
1 green candy - 250 tbt
1 cake - 315 tbt






Giveaway/Raffle House!
Next Raffle at: TBD  

When we get enough tbt donated to the Popsicle Donation Pool, we'll use it to buy popsicles and then raffle them off for free here! Sometimes Miharu will also give away the popsicles she has when we reach certain goals/achivements/milestones! Raffle winner(s) will be chosen by using this website: http://www.miniwebtool.com/random-name-picker/
*




Raffle/Donation Rules



*



> Donation Rule​✧ If you have donated tbt/collectibles to the donation pool, you will NOT be able to retract your donations.
> 
> Giveaway/Raffle Rules​✧ To enter the Raffle List you must be in one of the two rosters
> ✧ You must have 50+ posts on this thread.
> ...



Keep in mind, the raffle entries list will be cleared out after each raffle!


Spoiler: Raffle List! Entries CLOSED!



none


Wanna join this list? Please let us know!!

If you have an extra popsicle collectible for sell, Please PM Miharu or me!


Spoiler:  Past Winners



Lizzy541!!- 8/16
BluePikachu47!! - 8/20
Naekoya!!!- 8/22
D3athsdoppelganger!!! - 8/30
Alby-kun!!! - 9/26
Blackjack!!! - 10/5
Lucanosa + DaCoSim won The Big Giveaway!!! - 11/2


Please note that winners can not enter the raffle if they won the previous raffles until 5 raffles have been raffled off from the time they won! This is to keep things fair and to give others a chance to win a popsicle!

​




*



FAQ



*

Before asking Miharu, Naekoya, or I, please read these, or "ctrl F", to look for an answer for your question! If you would like an expanded answer or want to suggest more common questions, definitely let us know! Thanks!



Spoiler: Frequently Asked Questions!



*Do I have to be a member to be able to post here? *
✧Not at all!! Everyone is allowed to chat here and post away as long as you love popsicles/the popsicle collectible!! c: 

*What if I don't have a popsicle collectible and still want to be on the roster? *
✧Thanks to Cadbberry's suggestion, we added a "Popsicles in Freezing" roster for people who loves popsicles/are currently looking for one, but don't have one yet. More information about "Popsicles in Freezing" is posted above! 

*What happens if someone sells a popsicle they won from the raffle before 3 months has passed?*
✧If that happens, please notify us immediately! We'll be banning them from Team Popsicle and all future giveaways, events, hosted by Jacob and myself. (Exceptions may be made depending on their actions/reasons once confronted.)

*Once a group is made, will only Team Popsicle members be able to join?*
✧Nope!! Since we understand that popsicles are in huge demand and are very hard to afford or even find, we decided to open up the group to people who loves popsicles as well upon request! To request to enter the group please feel free to PM/VM Jacob or myself! (Unfortunately we don't have a group yet though, but we are saving up and taking donations to be able to purchase a group since a mod has said that the price will be increased! We are expecting prices to increase to at least 10k tbt. ) 

*Do we HAVE to talk about only popsicles in this thread?*
✧Nope! Please feel free to chat freely!~ As long as it isn't considered spam and you guys are just wanting to learn more about each and every Team Popsicle members or future members! This thread is mainly and only for Team Popsicle members, future members, and people who just love the popsicle collectible/popsicles in general! (We would love to see you guys bond with each other, since we are a team! c: ) 

*What should I do if someone is being very rude towards me?*
✧If someone is being very rude towards you or you feel like it's hostile, please feel free to immediately PM/VM Jacob or myself and we will take care of it! Try not to start or spark any drama in this thread as we would like to keep this thread drama free and fun! 

*What should I do if the Founders (Jacob & Miharu) aren't online?*
✧Chances are one of us or both of us are actually online and just invisible! Please feel free to VM/PM us or just comment on the thread and we'll try to get back to you ASAP! c: Normally I have invisible mode turned on if I'm at work and only able to skim through messages and not reply completely! (Or if I'm at home and just feel like being invisible because I like being a ninja )

You can also send naekoya a PM/VM! She knows how to contact me IRL if you have any questions/problems she can't answer! c:

*Who should I send the tbt donations to?*
✧You can send it to either Jacob or myself! For the popsicle donations Jacob and I split the tbt in search of more popsicles for you guys!~ Since in case Jacob isn't on or vise versa, we both have tbt from the donation pool to offer with! 

*Will you guys be keeping any of the tbt donated to Team Popsicle if you guys were to close or stop donations?*
✧Nope!! We do not plan on making any profit out of this at all! If we were to ever close, all tbt left in the donation pool shall be given away. We will be doing a tbt giveaway for Team Popsicle if that were to ever happen! 

*Am I allowed to suggest some things?*
✧Please do!! We appreciate any suggestions you can give us to help us improve the group! 

*How can I get a popsicle collectible?*
✧To get one, you'll need to buy it from someone selling one! Another way to get one is to ask to be entered into the raffles we host!! More information about that is posted on Jacob's post below! Please make sure to read the rules above or it could result in a ban if you didn't read it since you didn't know about it!! We won't be taking excuses such as "I'm sorry!! I didn't read the rules!" etc. 

*May I host giveaways for Team Popsicle members?*
✧No. Please PM/VM us if you'll like to host a giveaway for Team Popsicle! It's very kind of you to want to host a giveaway for the members, but we would like to be notified first of it and approve it before it's posted! Thank you! 

*Can I join the raffle if I only want to give it away as a gift to a friend? (Without any profit made)*
✧As long as your notify us before entering/winning, then there will be no problems! HOWEVER, you MUST make sure your friend who received the popsicle from you follows the rules for TP! Meaning she/he may NOT sell the popsicle off until 3 months has passed from the time we gave you the popsicle! If he/she were to break the rules, BOTH OF YOU may result in a ban from Team Popsicle and any of our future giveaways/events! 

*Why do you clear out the raffle list after each raffle?*
✧Honestly, we would normally clear it out if there's some rules changed or added to the raffles, since every raffle is separate! We want to make sure you guys read the rules first before entering in the next raffles that way it prevents you from getting banned from Team Popsicle if you were to forget or not have read the rules (These are NOT acceptable reasons if you were to break the rules. Please make sure to read the rules, it's very important! c: ). We also want to keep the list updated to people who still want it as well!~ Since it's hard to get popsicles now due to it being high in demand and not many people selling, during those time frames, people may lose interest in the popsicle collectible and may completely forget they were entered. We want people who REALLY want the popsicle collectible to be entered!~ 

*Someone is indirectly complaining about me... he/she didn't mention my name, but I know it's about me. What should I do?*
✧First thing to do is PM/VM Jacob or/and myself immediately! Please DO NOT quote the person who's talking about you. If you do quote that person, then that may start a huge debate/argument on TP! Once you PM us, we'll PM the person who made that post about you and ask them to take it down.

*Someone just came here just to leave a mean/rude comment about Team Popsicle... what should I do?*
✧Please DO NOT quote that person! Just simply ignore the user and report that person to the mods. If anything, all they are trying to do is spark a huge argument on our thread, and we'll like to avoid that! Best thing to do is PM/VM Miharu and I about the issue! Depending on the contents of what they posted, we may just ask them to kindly leave if they aren't interested in TP, if they continue to post mean/insulting/rude comments, we'll just ignore the user and also report them to the mods so they can remove the comments! c:  


​


Thanks for visiting Our little team, I hope you decide to join one day!


​


----------



## Byngo (Aug 10, 2015)

Do I need proof I have some?


----------



## Forek (Aug 10, 2015)

I don't even have a popsicle


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

Natty said:


> Do I need proof I have some?



just make it visible for a quick second so we can see 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Forek said:


> I don't even have a popsicle



sorry for lack of info, I updated my post a little!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Natty said:


> Do I need proof I have some?



Haha ok i see them now!
welcome to the team ;D


----------



## Murray (Aug 10, 2015)

From what I can see this thread is mainly about collectible discussion and trading, so I'm moving it to the TBT Marketplace. If it somehow ends up being more general discussion, send me a message and I'll see where it fits.

Thanks


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

Murray said:


> From what I can see this thread is mainly about collectible discussion and trading, so I'm moving it to the TBT Marketplace. If it somehow ends up being more general discussion, send me a message and I'll see where it fits.
> 
> Thanks



ok! thanks so much


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 10, 2015)

YAY IM YOUR FRIEND, SCORE
ok, sos lol


----------



## Patypus (Aug 10, 2015)

*totally wishes I could join this awesome popsicle party but doesn't have one so I can only be here fanboying over all them popsicles...*


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

Patypus said:


> *totally wishes I could join this awesome popsicle party but doesn't have one so I can only be here fanboying over all them popsicles...*



Dont give up ;D


----------



## Nizzy (Aug 10, 2015)

wish i could join but i cant afford one


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

Nizzy said:


> wish i could join but i cant afford one



cant afford on yet****************** ;D


----------



## Rasha (Aug 10, 2015)

do imaginary Popsicles count? 
I mean I juzz came to say I like the idea~


----------



## Patypus (Aug 10, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Dont give up ;D



You're right! I just got finished with getting all of my villagers and aside from saving up for some unorderables, I really don't have any use for TBT! Time to save up for some popsicles! (Do icecream swirls count?) and apply for this EXPENSIVE membership >:c


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> do imaginary Popsicles count?
> I mean I juzz came to say I like the idea~


hehe thanks ^-^


Patypus said:


> You're right! I just got finished with getting all of my villagers and aside from saving up for some unorderables, I really don't have any use for TBT! Time to save up for some popsicles! (Do icecream swirls count?) and apply for this EXPENSIVE membership >:c



after a little conversing, miharu and i decided against ice cream swirls for now.

Maybe later on.


----------



## Patypus (Aug 10, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> after a little conversing, miharu and i decided against ice cream swirls for now.
> 
> Maybe later on.



:'( ....


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

Patypus said:


> :'( ....



ya heh heh we appologise :,)


----------



## Byngo (Aug 10, 2015)

wow such oppression

poor ice cream swirls 

jk


----------



## Patypus (Aug 10, 2015)

a team icecream swirls will appear and take on team popsicle in a turf war O:


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 10, 2015)

Well I have one, so...


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Well I have one, so...



Would u like to join?


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 10, 2015)

I used to own a popsicle. D:
I sold it to p e p p e r I believe. 
They're super pretty. <3


----------



## Redficasu (Aug 10, 2015)

i so wish i could join, but, i have no tbt and no Popsicle


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 10, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Would u like to join?



aw I thought that was implied

Why not?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I used to own a popsicle. D:
> I sold it to p e p p e r I believe.
> They're super pretty. <3



aww man TT.TT

ya i like their colors a lot haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> aw I thought that was implied
> 
> Why not?



haha sorry im very dense, i didnt wanna add u without ur consent 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Redficasu said:


> i so wish i could join, but, i have no tbt and no Popsicle



not yet*


----------



## Byngo (Aug 10, 2015)

Patypus said:


> a team icecream swirls will appear and take on team popsicle in a turf war O:



actually that sounds like a lot of fun lol

I assume by turf war you're talking about splatoon


----------



## Redficasu (Aug 10, 2015)

You know what? ima dedicate my self to get a popsicle!! I WILL JOIN!


----------



## Patypus (Aug 10, 2015)

Natty said:


> actually that sounds like a lot of fun lol
> 
> I assume by turf war you're talking about splatoon



yeah!! haha c: i'm in love with splatoon! (even though I just watch streamers play ._.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Redficasu said:


> You know what? ima dedicate my self to get a popsicle!! I WILL JOIN!



ME TOO!    LET'S DO IT~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

Redficasu said:


> You know what? ima dedicate my self to get a popsicle!! I WILL JOIN!



 good Luck!
let us know when u get one!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Patypus said:


> ME TOO!    LET'S DO IT~~~~~~~~



 good luck!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 10, 2015)

*slowly claps*
WELL DONE JACOB, NOW EVERYONE WANTS POPSICLES AND THE PRICE WILL GO EVEN HIGHER.


----------



## Patypus (Aug 10, 2015)

uhhh... senpais how do I go about finding someone to sell me a popsicle? I rarely see any around LOL AND I'M PRETTY SURE YOU GUYS HAVE LIKE 90% OF ALL THE POPSICLES OR SOMETHING T^T


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 10, 2015)

Patypus said:


> uhhh... senpais how do I go about finding someone to sell me a popsicle? I rarely see any around LOL AND I'M PRETTY SURE YOU GUYS HAVE LIKE 90% OF ALL THE POPSICLES OR SOMETHING T^T


Why yes we do, I was impossible, NOW ITS EVEN MORE IMPOSSIBLE THANKS TO JACOB


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

Patypus said:


> uhhh... senpais how do I go about finding someone to sell me a popsicle? I rarely see any around LOL AND I'M PRETTY SURE YOU GUYS HAVE LIKE 90% OF ALL THE POPSICLES OR SOMETHING T^T



thats what makes this team so exclusive and more rewarding ;D


----------



## Patypus (Aug 10, 2015)

*cries* please stop hoarding all them popsicles and give us plebs a chance!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 10, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> thats what makes this team so exclusive and more rewarding ;D



I'm buying a swirl then I'm sorted.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

Patypus said:


> *cries* please stop hoarding all them popsicles and give us plebs a chance!



i did stop buying 

maybe there will b fresh sellers tmr


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 10, 2015)

can you make my name this color in the members thing omg i hate that my name isn't a color it's cool tho if you can't


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> can you make my name this color in the members thing omg i hate that my name isn't a color it's cool tho if you can't



hehe I would, but Miharu is in charge of all the Special member promotions! (there will be special Member promotions, maybe)

so u should message her  she is at work now but will b back later tonight


----------



## LethalLulu (Aug 10, 2015)

Yehhhhh


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

LethalLulu said:


> Yehhhhh



yeehhhhhh mate
(ur the only one in the team w/o a popsicle how do u feel)


----------



## toddishott (Aug 10, 2015)

I had both a popsicle and swirl but sold them last week.


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 10, 2015)

is there any thing i can do for tp tho bc i know slammint is recruiting and asking about getting a group and i wanna do something too !!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> is there any thing i can do for tp tho bc i know slammint is recruiting and asking about getting a group and i wanna do something too !!



those jobs arent really assigned, you can do them too haha
^-^ Just have fun and show off that popsicle!


----------



## LethalLulu (Aug 10, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> yeehhhhhh mate
> (ur the only one in the team w/o a popsicle how do u feel)



sad


----------



## Nizzy (Aug 10, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> cant afford on yet****************** ;D



lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

can i rent Popsicle from someone lol


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 10, 2015)

Hey, can I join?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Hey, can I join?



Yes!
I will add u to the list now! Thanks for joinin, welcome to the coolest team on TBT ;D


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 10, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Hey, can I join?


c:


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 10, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Yes!
> I will add u to the list now! Thanks for joinin, welcome to the coolest team on TBT ;D



Great, thanks! Also, give special thanks lizzy541, since she introduced me to this.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 10, 2015)

Oh gods you even made a lumping group.

I came back from karate and expecting to see the giveaway thread exploded, and I come and see this.  Are you trying to bump the inflation? xD

Anyways, looks like I better hide some things so my popsicle is visible now ;-;


----------



## Cokane (Aug 10, 2015)

Popsicle 4EVER!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Oh gods you even made a lumping group.
> 
> I came back from karate and expecting to see the giveaway thread exploded, and I come and see this.  Are you trying to bump the inflation? xD
> 
> Anyways, looks like I better hide some things so my popsicle is visible now ;-;



lmao

ya this will be huge, these things are gonna b expensive

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cokane said:


> Popsicle 4EVER!



ayy
do u have 1

- - - Post Merge - - -



BluePikachu47 said:


> Great, thanks! Also, give special thanks lizzy541, since she introduced me to this.



ya shes great isnt she 

- - - Post Merge - - -



lizzy541 said:


> c:



^-^


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 10, 2015)

i messaged one other person abt joining the group. i'll look for others later.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> i messaged one other person abt joining the group. i'll look for others later.



cool thanks,
but try not to be like annoying, u know? we want this to be a prostegious group


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 10, 2015)

don't worry i got u


----------



## Franny (Aug 10, 2015)

i would join but i have no popsicle
rip :,(


----------



## Cokane (Aug 10, 2015)

Yaye! :O
<.<


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

Sucre said:


> i would join but i have no popsicle
> rip :,(



:,)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cokane said:


> Yaye! :O
> <.<



Sweet! I will add u to the list! Welcome to our team M8


----------



## Cokane (Aug 10, 2015)

And i need Ice Cream asap but can't find coz so many ppl looking >.<


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

Cokane said:


> And i need Ice Cream asap but can't find coz so many ppl looking >.<



ya those are tough too TT.TT i got my last one today tho im so happy :,)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 10, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> ya those are tough too TT.TT i got my last one today tho im so happy :,)



do you people realize how many people i sent stalker-ish-PMs to?
probably won't afford anymore anyways so i might as well save for the birthstones


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 10, 2015)

tbh i don't know if i'll try and get an ice cream swirl too. i like the popsicles more and i'm saving for a peach lol


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> tbh i don't know if i'll try and get an ice cream swirl too. i like the popsicles more and i'm saving for a peach lol



POPSICLE MASTER RACE!


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 11, 2015)

Too poor to hang with the cool kids


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

Murray said:


> From what I can see this thread is mainly about collectible discussion and trading, so I'm moving it to the TBT Marketplace. If it somehow ends up being more general discussion, send me a message and I'll see where it fits.
> 
> Thanks


Thank you so much Murray! c: I was afraid to put it in the tbt market section since this thread really isn't selling anything for tbt (aside from the fact if we find any extra popsicles we'll be selling/trading them off to our members c: ) So I thought it would have been better in the Cafe since it's just mostly chit chat about popsicle collectibles ahahaha XD



JeffreyAC said:


> Too poor to hang with the cool kids


OHH YOU HAVE A POPSICLE!~ Would you like to become a member? ;D (Unless if you'll like to become rich in tbt I'll be offering 1k tbt for your popsicle huhuhuhu LOL ) 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also I'm finally back from work!! ;//v/; I'll be updating my section soon!~ <3


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 11, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH YOU HAVE A POPSICLE!~ Would you like to become a member? ;D (Unless if you'll like to become rich in tbt I'll be offering 1k tbt for your popsicle huhuhuhu LOL )



This one I won it and I don't plan on having more, so I'm not sure how good a member I could be :S

Ps. Not for sale


----------



## Jacob (Aug 11, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> This one I won it and I don't plan on having more, so I'm not sure how good a member I could be :S
> 
> Ps. Not for sale



u dont need to keep buying to be part of the team mate! Its all about having confidence in the one (or more) that you have!
I dont wanna add u without ur consent, so just say the word and your in!


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 11, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> u dont need to keep buying to be part of the team mate! Its all about having confidence in the one (or more) that you have!
> I dont wanna add u without ur consent, so just say the word and your in!



Well, why not? I'm in!

At what time do the sacrifices start?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> This one I won it and I don't plan on having more, so I'm not sure how good a member I could be :S
> 
> Ps. Not for sale



Pretty much what Jacob said! >//v//< As long as you have ONE, you are part of Team Popsicle! (unless you don't want to be apart of it, then it's perfectly fine too!! Hahaha) This is just really a fun little club we have going on XD Nothing serious ahahaha!~

Aww okay c;


----------



## Jacob (Aug 11, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> Well, why not? I'm in!
> 
> At what time do the sacrifices start?



you are added w a pretty pink ;D


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 11, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> you are added w a pretty pink ;D



Best color ever!


----------



## Nizzy (Aug 11, 2015)

so thats a no on somebody letting me rent a Popsicle


----------



## Jacob (Aug 11, 2015)

Nizzy said:


> so thats a no on somebody letting me rent a Popsicle



xD


----------



## Nizzy (Aug 11, 2015)

awww but i wanna hang with the kool kids


----------



## N e s s (Aug 11, 2015)

Just curious, how much does the popsicle cost? I'm running a shop for TBT I'm sure I could afford it.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 11, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Just curious, how much does the popsicle cost? I'm running a shop for TBT I'm sure I could afford it.



~800-1k tbt


----------



## N e s s (Aug 11, 2015)

Ooo, dang. Better save up.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

Nizzy said:


> so thats a no on somebody letting me rent a Popsicle



Awww ; __ ; Sorry you actually have to own a popsicle to be on team popsicle XD I HOPE YOU FIND ONE!! >//v/<


----------



## N e s s (Aug 11, 2015)

Just curious, I'm trying to put a link to my shop in my sig, but it doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 11, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Just curious, I'm trying to put a link to my shop in my sig, but it doesn't seem to be working.



(press the "link" button when editing ur sig and paste the link there)


----------



## Cokane (Aug 11, 2015)

feel so cool now #_# hope this awesome community


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

Cokane said:


> feel so cool now #_# hope this awesome community
> 
> View attachment 141744



Bwuahahah welcome to Team Popsicle!~ <3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

Updated my OP!~ <3 Also I got my last popsicle thanks to a kind soul!! ;//v//; <3


----------



## ardrey (Aug 11, 2015)

May I join? :'D


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

ardrey said:


> May I join? :'D



Ahhhh!!! Of course you may!!!! >//v//< Glad to have you!! <3 I'll have Jacob update the roster once he's awake!~ c:

(Jacob!~ We also have another new member! His username is Adventure9, he has 1 popsicle! c: )


----------



## himeki (Aug 11, 2015)

I want a Popsicle but I can't find one :<


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I want a Popsicle but I can't find one :<



Ahhh I hope you find one!!! ;//v//; Don't give up!!! A lot of people are looking for them XD


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 11, 2015)

Jacob -_-.
You're making me want to get more popsicles. I ONLY WANT ONE.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Jacob -_-.
> You're making me want to get more popsicles. I ONLY WANT ONE.



Hahahaha then just stick with one x]


----------



## WonderK (Aug 11, 2015)

Geez. If I knew you'd make a group I wouldn't of drawn that banner so crazy like. Good luck with this though haha.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

WonderK said:


> Geez. If I knew you'd make a group I wouldn't of drawn that banner so crazy like. Good luck with this though haha.



ONE OF US! ONE OF US! ONE OF US!~ WonderK to the rosters! C;< Bwuahahaha!~ (shh shh the banner is perf <3 ) Thank you!~ Hahahahaha


----------



## Jacob (Aug 11, 2015)

Ok! official Team Members list is updated! 
I do not think i missed anyone, but if I did, i appologise, just let me know I will fix it asap

CONGRATS ON GETTING ALL 10 MIHARU!!!

And wow! im looking forward to a sig haha ;D

i will be adding the title names to thise who deserve them in one second


----------



## ardrey (Aug 11, 2015)

ah, my username is "ardrey", not "aurdrey" :3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 11, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Ok! official Team Members list is updated!
> I do not think i missed anyone, but if I did, i appologise, just let me know I will fix it asap
> 
> CONGRATS ON GETTING ALL 10 MIHARU!!!
> ...



ouo wow this went off really well
now i think it's time to send more stalker-ish messages to people eheh


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Aw I actually had the ice cream and Popsicle swirl but I sold them a while back! If I had known about this club I would have kept them!

- - - Post Merge - - -

But that's ok since they're not healthy for you anyways


----------



## Jacob (Aug 11, 2015)

ardrey said:


> ah, my username is "ardrey", not "aurdrey" :3



heh heh sorry, autocorrect

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok it should be fixed now!


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 11, 2015)

now i feel like i should get another popsicle omg i wanna get a promo but whatever


----------



## Jacob (Aug 11, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> now i feel like i should get another popsicle omg i wanna get a promo but whatever


Do it yolo


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 11, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Do it yolo


i don't have enough tbt to afford one rn..


----------



## Byngo (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm eating a popsicle irl

Im truly an addicted member.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 11, 2015)

Natty said:


> I'm eating a popsicle irl
> 
> Im truly an addicted member.



;D


----------



## Jacob (Aug 11, 2015)

first bump!


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 11, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> first bump!


we need one of those special bumps like universaljellyfish has like a jelly bump art thing


----------



## Jacob (Aug 11, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> we need one of those special bumps like universaljellyfish has like a jelly bump art thing



Miharu is a gfx artist im sure she has somethin like that


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

Hahaha morning everyone!~ <3 And yeah Lizzy!~ I'll make something special for us! <:


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 11, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha morning everyone!~ <3 And yeah Lizzy!~ I'll make something special for us! <:


ahh okay c:


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

If anyone has a good photo of a popsicles I could use or a character eating a popsicle, feel free to post it!! <3


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 11, 2015)

there's these????


Spoiler: popsicless


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> there's these????
> 
> 
> Spoiler: popsicless



CUTTEEE!~ But I can't do gifs unfortunately ; v ;


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 11, 2015)

Miharu said:


> CUTTEEE!~ But I can't do gifs unfortunately ; v ;


alright if i see any that aren't gifs i'll post them c:


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> alright if i see any that aren't gifs i'll post them c:



Thank you so much for your help!~ <3


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 11, 2015)

Miharu said:


> If anyone has a good photo of a popsicles I could use or a character eating a popsicle, feel free to post it!! <3



Is this a good render/image? :3



Spoiler


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Is this a good render/image? :3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Yeah! That's a good render!! I'll definitely keep it in mind!! Thank you for finding it!! <3 

Thank you so much for all your help guys! >//v//<


----------



## Jacob (Aug 11, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Is this a good render/image? :3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



HAHA THATS SO INNAPROPRIATE THO


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> HAHA THATS SO INNAPROPRIATE THO


IT'S OKAY AHAHA I CAN CROP IT! And also put lots of effects on it to make it look appropriate HAHA


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Here are some adorable Popsicles!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> View attachment 141809
> 
> Here are some adorable Popsicles!



OHHH THAT'S REALLY ADORABLE and looks super yummy omg Thank you! XD


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

No problem! I'm hoping to buy a Popsicle soon to join your team!


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 11, 2015)

omg look at this art i found on lollibeepop blog on tumblr c:


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> No problem! I'm hoping to buy a Popsicle soon to join your team!


Wishing you the best of luck!!! >//v//< 



lizzy541 said:


> omg look at this art i found on lollibeepop blog on tumblr c:


AHHH THAT'S SO PERFECT!!!! Unfortunately I can't use it since I don't have the artist's permission ;v ;


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2015)

Lel so it's like the new white feather?


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 11, 2015)

Why are people posting popsicle pics?


----------



## Skyfall (Aug 11, 2015)

I have five!  I think they are super cute, too, been hogging them ever since back in the day, ha, ha.


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 11, 2015)

i'll ask her if we can!! should i bother tho?


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Here's a grandma getting Popsicles!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

Moko said:


> Lel so it's like the new white feather?


Was there a big hype about the white feather? XD First time hearing of it ahahah



BluePikachu47 said:


> Why are people posting popsicle pics?


Because popsicles are cool ;D (Also because I'm looking for images to use to make a bump/sig for us!~)


Skyfall said:


> I have five!  I think they are super cute, too, been hogging them ever since back in the day, ha, ha.


YAY!~ THEY ARE TOO CUTE!~ <3 Skyfall did you want to join Team Popsicle? <: 


lizzy541 said:


> i'll ask her if we can!! should i bother tho?


Yeah!! If that's not too much trouble!! I'll be crediting her in the sig as well <3 And if she says yes, ask if she has a rendered version of it XD


Call me Daniel said:


> View attachment 141815
> Here's a grandma getting Popsicles!



REJECTED AHAHAHAHA

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also! A kind soul pmed me a bump banner they made for us!!! 
Special thanks to yunnybunny! <3





You guys are all free to try to make bump banners/signatures as well!!! I'll be posting them all up on the OP so you guys can have a variety to choose from! c: I'll also have an HTML code link for us to use!~ and also so if they click on our banners, they'll be directed here! XD


----------



## Skyfall (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes i would like to join please.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

Skyfall said:


> Yes i would like to join please.



Woo!~ I'll have you added to the rosters once Jacob is back!~ Is there a certain color you'll like your name in? c: Also you have the title of: Super Dedicated Popsicle Addict! XD


----------



## Jacob (Aug 11, 2015)

ok i will add you now Skyfall!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 11, 2015)

Wait can we choose what color to put our names?
I'd like blue plz


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Wait can we choose what color to put our names?
> I'd like blue plz



Yes you may!~ c:


----------



## Jacob (Aug 11, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Wait can we choose what color to put our names?
> I'd like blue plz



ok!


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 11, 2015)

can you make my name this color bc i want mine to be different from slammints!!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> can you make my name this color bc i want mine to be different from slammints!!



Ahhh I like that color <3 It's so cute ahahah


----------



## Jacob (Aug 11, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> can you make my name this color bc i want mine to be different from slammints!!



Ofc u can boo, editing now!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 11, 2015)

Added a link to this thread in my siggy 

Also, when you guys get more, or when anyone gets more, are they gonna be sold, given away, raffled, etc? o:


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Added a link to this thread in my siggy
> 
> Also, when you guys get more, or when anyone gets more, are they gonna be sold, given away, raffled, etc? o:



Since Jacob and I don't have much tbt left at all (r.i.p. our wallets LOL ) If we find a seller and happen to get an extra we'll be raffling your names so it can be sold for the same price to whoever gets picked by the generator! c: (I would love to have it given away, but alas, our wallets will not hold LOL )

Thanks for adding the link in your sig!! <3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 11, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Since Jacob and I don't have much tbt left at all (r.i.p. our wallets LOL ) If we find a seller and happen to get an extra we'll be raffling your names so it can be sold for the same price to whoever gets picked by the generator! c: (I would love to have it given away, but alas, our wallets will not hold LOL )
> 
> Thanks for adding the link in your sig!! <3



X'D Okay, I was just curious how the whole thing will work.

Have you guys thought about maybe having like a donation pool? o:  People and members donate TBT to the group, and after enough has been collected to buy one, one of us buys it and gives it away (random number generator used of course) so that even the poor members can slowly collect more popsicles/swirls.  That way money is distributed evenly throughout the system.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> X'D Okay, I was just curious how the whole thing will work.
> 
> Have you guys thought about maybe having like a donation pool? o:  People and members donate TBT to the group, and after enough has been collected to buy one, one of us buys it and gives it away (random number generator used of course) so that even the poor members can slowly collect more popsicles/swirls.  That way money is distributed evenly throughout the system.



OHHH THAT SOUNDS LIKE AN AWESOME IDEA!!! We'll definitely input that into the system!!! Thank you so much for the idea! <3


----------



## Jacob (Aug 11, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> X'D Okay, I was just curious how the whole thing will work.
> 
> Have you guys thought about maybe having like a donation pool? o:  People and members donate TBT to the group, and after enough has been collected to buy one, one of us buys it and gives it away (random number generator used of course) so that even the poor members can slowly collect more popsicles/swirls.  That way money is distributed evenly throughout the system.



i actuallu have mentioned that to slammint b4 but we decided to hold off on that for now bc there is not 100% that itll restock yet


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 11, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH THAT SOUNDS LIKE AN AWESOME IDEA!!! We'll definitely input that into the system!!! Thank you so much for the idea! <3



;D No problem!  But that way the rich don't get richer and the poor don't get poorer, since all the inflation lately is making certain things harder to buy and causing imbalances in the TBT economy.
Plus it'll make use of someone's inactive abd for storing bells XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> i actuallu have mentioned that to slammint b4 but we decided to hold off on that for now bc there is not 100% that itll restock yet



true but what about the few left who have them that'll sell? o:
still a slight opportunity left


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> i actuallu have mentioned that to slammint b4 but we decided to hold off on that for now bc there is not 100% that itll restock yet



We don't have to have a group to do a donation pool c: We can just keep track of how much tbt people send us for that donation pool (I'll write it down on a piece of paper or keep it on a document, actually I'll put it up on the OP) so it can help other members who are poor to be able to get it!~ And we'll use a random generator to choose who'll get it for free or for a discount depending on how much is in the donation pool! c:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 11, 2015)

Miharu said:


> We don't have to have a group to do a donation pool c: We can just keep track of how much tbt people send us for that donation pool (I'll write it down on a piece of paper or keep it on a document, actually I'll put it up on the OP) so it can help other members get it!~ <:



Oh xD I thought you were talking about popsicle restock
Like you said you can update the OP whenever you get any for it, or make a new thread and have a section with donations pool under.  Also collectible donations too!  And then have a shop selling them so people with too many pears can contribute to this~


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Oh xD I thought you were talking about popsicle restock
> Like you said you can update the OP whenever you get any for it, or make a new thread and have a section with donations pool under.  Also collectible donations too!  And then have a shop selling them so people with too many pears can contribute to this~



LOL Now I'm confused ahahah I thought you were talking about a donation pool to Team Popsicle where if Jacob and I (or if a member finds one and wants to sell it off to the group) find an extra popsicle collectible, we won't have to have someone pay full price for the popsicle (especially if they can't afford it since it's 1k tbt) since if people were to donate tbt, it'll either give the person who gets picked by the generator a discount or if we end up getting 1k donation, they'll win the popsicle for free. 

For example:
-500 tbt is in the donation pool
-I find an extra popsicle for sale and I buy it for 1k tbt
-We raffle off who gets to get it
-So once winner is announced, instead of them paying 1k tbt (the full price) they get to pay only 500tbt thanks to the donation pool

I hope this somehow made sense? Hahahah Thanks for throwing out ideas!! Any ideas or suggestions are welcomed!! >//v/< <3


----------



## Jacob (Aug 11, 2015)

Miharu said:


> We don't have to have a group to do a donation pool c: We can just keep track of how much tbt people send us for that donation pool (I'll write it down on a piece of paper or keep it on a document, actually I'll put it up on the OP) so it can help other members who are poor to be able to get it!~ And we'll use a random generator to choose who'll get it for free or for a discount depending on how much is in the donation pool! c:



oooh ya thats actually a really good idea!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 11, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL Now I'm confused ahahah I thought you were talking about a donation pool to Team Popsicle where if Jacob and I (or if a member finds one and wants to sell it off to the group) find an extra popsicle collectible, we won't have to have someone pay full price for the popsicle (especially if they can't afford it since it's 1k tbt) since if people were to donate tbt, it'll either give the person who gets picked by the generator a discount or if we end up getting 1k donation, they'll win the popsicle for free.
> 
> For example:
> -500 tbt is in the donation pool
> ...



X'D That's sorta what I was suggesting!
Also accept collectible donations and sell them for TBT, maybe have the Popsicle Shop or something like that.  Sorry >-< sounds so lame
But at least that way people don't have to still pay 1k tbt, they can hopefully pay a lower more reasonable price for them


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> oooh ya thats actually a really good idea!


Hahaha it's Lucanosa's idea XD 



Lucanosa said:


> X'D That's sorta what I was suggesting!
> Also accept collectible donations and sell them for TBT, maybe have the Popsicle Shop or something like that.  Sorry >-< sounds so lame
> But at least that way people don't have to still pay 1k tbt, they can hopefully pay a lower more reasonable price for them


LOL YEAH That's what I was saying ahahaha I thought that was what you were suggesting ahahaha!!! XD OHH!~ Yeah!!! That's really true! LOL And omg that's another great idea!!! I like the name "Team Popsicle's TBT Shop" or something along those lines ahahaha or we can just merge it here where maybe my intro post will be with all the rules and what not and Jacob's post can be the one that sells those collectibles with the donation pool or vice versa ahahaha (making a shop will probably be easier though ahaha) 

(I think I might just merge the shop and this thread together since we don't actually know how many people are willing to donate collectibles to here XD So it'll be a waste to make a shop that'll be dead with nothing to sell ahaha and if a lot of people start donating, we'll probably make a separate shop for the collectibles selling) c: 

Thank you so much for the idea! You are amazing! <3


----------



## Jacob (Aug 11, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha it's Lucanosa's idea XD
> 
> 
> LOL YEAH That's what I was saying ahahaha I thought that was what you were suggesting ahahaha!!! XD OHH!~ Yeah!!! That's really true! LOL And omg that's another great idea!!! I like the name "Team Popsicle's TBT Shop" or something along those lines ahahaha or we can just merge it here where maybe my intro post will be with all the rules and what not and Jacob's post can be the one that sells those collectibles with the donation pool or vice versa ahahaha (making a shop will probably be easier though ahaha)
> ...



OK! thanks so much lucanosa for this idea!!
so should i make the shop soon? i dont have any extras to sell atm... heh


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

OH JACOB!!! Add WonderK to the roster!!~ He has 1 popsicle! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> OK! thanks so much lucanosa for this idea!!
> so should i make the shop soon? i dont have any extras to sell atm... heh



Not yet! c: We'll plan all this out and have everything updated tomorrow! c: I have tomorrow off so it'll be best for us XD Also we can just think up of more ideas and what else to add for now!~ Also, did you want to have your intro as the donation pool/shop? Or would you like the Intro/member roster? c:


----------



## WonderK (Aug 11, 2015)

WonderK does have a popsicle now (even though you can't see it. I ate it).


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

I'll try helping you guys out too! I'll try selling my collectibles and give you guys some tbt for a donation!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

WonderK said:


> WonderK does have a popsicle now (even though you can't see it. I ate it).


Y-YOU MONSTER!!!! The poor popsicle lived a short life ; ___ ; 
(But really, he really does have a popsicle ahahahaha!~) 



Call me Daniel said:


> I'll try helping you guys out too! I'll try selling my collectibles and give you guys some tbt for a donation!


D'awww thank you so much!!! ;//v//; We'll be making the official posts about popsicles on the OP sometime tomorrow!! For now we are just planning things out! c:


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Ok let me know when you need help! I'm trying to wait out so my collectables are more valuable


----------



## Jacob (Aug 11, 2015)

WonderK added! welcome to the team B)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 11, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> OK! thanks so much lucanosa for this idea!!
> so should i make the shop soon? i dont have any extras to sell atm... heh



Of course! 
If you guys needs any help making threads/posts/managing just lmk 
I have so many possible ideas of how we could do this running through my read right now


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 11, 2015)

Hey, can someone give me the image for the popsicle collectible? I want to put it in my signature.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 11, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Hey, can someone give me the image for the popsicle collectible? I want to put it in my signature.









 This? xD
http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/popsicle-summer.png <-- Here's a URL version


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Ok let me know when you need help! I'm trying to wait out so my collectables are more valuable


Haha thank you so much!~ > v<b



Lucanosa said:


> Of course!
> If you guys needs any help making threads/posts/managing just lmk
> I have so many possible ideas of how we could do this running through my read right now


That's really sweet of you!~ We'll definitely let you know if we do!~ c: 



BluePikachu47 said:


> Hey, can someone give me the image for the popsicle collectible? I want to put it in my signature.


Here's you go!~ Just copy and paste it onto your sig c: 

```
[img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/popsicle-summer.png[/img]
```


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also I'll be heading off to work and won't be back until 11-11:30pm ish PST time!~ If you need anything, please feel free to bug Jacob ;D LOL


----------



## Jacob (Aug 11, 2015)

Ya guys! if you have any questions, or wanna join, or wanna sell haha, just PM or VM me (or comment here!)
I will likely b checking here every 10 minutes due to family reasons so plz be patient, im pretty busy tonight haha (that is why i havent been very quick/efficient tonight )

i promise i will be back to you! 

aight ya!


----------



## Byngo (Aug 11, 2015)

could my name be in this color?

Natty

I have it made out for you. c~:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 11, 2015)

I shall join when I get a Popsicle!!!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 11, 2015)

Natty said:


> could my name be in this color?
> 
> Natty
> 
> I have it made out for you. c~:


of course!


D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I shall join when I get a Popsicle!!!



noicee sounds great ;D


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 11, 2015)

Sounds interesting haha! Too bad I'll never get a popsicle though 

I might make some kind of banner or something for this. xD


----------



## Jacob (Aug 11, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Sounds interesting haha! Too bad I'll never get a popsicle though
> 
> I might make some kind of banner or something for this. xD


That would actually be amazing! thanks so much nat!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 11, 2015)

bump!

​


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 12, 2015)

Yo popsibrothers and popsisters! How's it been?


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 12, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> Yo popsibrothers and popsisters! How's it been?


i'm going to bed rn!! c:


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm a night time person 

How much are Ice Cream Swirl going for? And real rates, not Jacob's crazy prices. I kinda want one... I think this fever is taking over me :O


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 12, 2015)

hopefully I'll manage to make enough bells or trade for a popsicle 
once blue bear is in boxes ill see if anyone is willing to trade but idk what the economics of things are like atm xp
This is kinda off topic but I couldn't not mention it; the popsicle pic^^^^^ and lizzy's sig are my two favourite things I've seen today


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 12, 2015)

kikotoot said:


> hopefully I'll manage to make enough bells or trade for a popsicle
> once blue bear is in boxes ill see if anyone is willing to trade but idk what the economics of things are like atm xp



Seems like she's tier four according to the guide (so not much value there), no idea why because she's so cute


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 12, 2015)

I have a question, can my name be Blue? I mean, it IS BluePikachu47, after all...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and, here's a popsicle!  P.S. I don't own credit for this, duh.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 12, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I shall join when I get a Popsicle!!!


Yay!~ Good luck on your popsicle hunt! c:



Pokemanz said:


> Sounds interesting haha! Too bad I'll never get a popsicle though
> 
> I might make some kind of banner or something for this. xD


Awwww why not? >: XD

D'awww!~ Thanks for the thought! c: 



JeffreyAC said:


> Yo popsibrothers and popsisters! How's it been?


It's going great!~ Just got off work!~ What about yourself? <:



JeffreyAC said:


> I'm a night time person
> 
> How much are Ice Cream Swirl going for? And real rates, not Jacob's crazy prices. I kinda want one... I think this fever is taking over me :O


I am too!~ Hahahaha

Swirls are going for 900tbt XD



kikotoot said:


> hopefully I'll manage to make enough bells or trade for a popsicle
> once blue bear is in boxes ill see if anyone is willing to trade but idk what the economics of things are like atm xp
> This is kinda off topic but I couldn't not mention it; the popsicle pic^^^^^ and lizzy's sig are my two favourite things I've seen today


Ooohhh!!! Good luck with your popsicle hunt!! >/v//<b And if someone has a popsicle and Blue bear is their dreamie, I'm pretty sure trade would happen depending on how desperate they are for Blue Bear XD But chances are slim. Wishing you luck though! c:



BluePikachu47 said:


> I have a question, can my name be Blue? I mean, it IS BluePikachu47, after all...



It certainly can!! I'll have Jacob update it for you when he's on! c:


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yay!~ Good luck on your popsicle hunt! c:
> 
> 
> Awwww why not? >: XD
> ...



Thank you kindly! I have also PMed him about it.


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I am too!~ Hahahaha
> 
> Swirls are going for 900tbt XD



Well I guess I won't have one for a long time :O


----------



## Miharu (Aug 12, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Thank you kindly! I have also PMed him about it.


No problem at all! C: He's most likely asleep by now ahahaha!~



JeffreyAC said:


> Well I guess I won't have one for a long time :O


Awww!!! ; __ ; It's okay!~ One day you'll have one!! C;<


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 12, 2015)

Too bad I dont have a popsicle


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 12, 2015)

Can I have my name Blue? To match my whole profile xD


----------



## Miharu (Aug 12, 2015)

Cam said:


> Too bad I dont have a popsicle


You don't have one YET ;D I hope you get one in the future!! >/v//<b



Slammint said:


> Can I have my name Blue? To match my whole profile xD


Yes you may!~ Jacob will update your name once he's on! c:


----------



## Jacob (Aug 12, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> I have a question, can my name be Blue? I mean, it IS BluePikachu47, after all...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh, and, here's a popsicle! View attachment 141956 P.S. I don't own credit for this, duh.





Slammint said:


> Can I have my name Blue? To match my whole profile xD



Hey guys!! ya i was asleep after the last bump haha sorry bout that!!! i will update the profile name colors right now!

- - - Post Merge - - -



JeffreyAC said:


> Well I guess I won't have one for a long time :O





Cam said:


> Too bad I dont have a popsicle



ayy never give up!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

OK ALL PROFILE COLORS ARE UP TO DATE!

if you want a different shade too, just lemme know ;D


----------



## Miharu (Aug 12, 2015)

WOOO!~ Morning Jacob!!! Alright, I'm heading off to sleep ahahaah!~ (6:10am here whoops) XD Night everyone! c: 

I'll be updating everything with Jacob once I wake up!~ (Also if Jacob isn't busy LOL )


----------



## Jacob (Aug 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> WOOO!~ Morning Jacob!!! Alright, I'm heading off to sleep ahahaah!~ (6:10am here whoops) XD Night everyone! c:
> 
> I'll be updating everything with Jacob once I wake up!~ (Also if Jacob isn't busy LOL )


sounds good!
good noight


----------



## Jacob (Aug 12, 2015)

bumpin this upp


----------



## Miharu (Aug 12, 2015)

Morning everyone! <3 I'll be updating the OP shortly!~ c: I saw that there will be a future auction for a popsicle and swirl! Please keep a look out! >//v//< I'll try my best to help you guys out!~ (Unfortunately as you can see I have less than 100tbt now LOLOL)


----------



## Patypus (Aug 12, 2015)

The only possible way for me to contest with you popsicle hoarders is to wait until you guys run out of TBT ;A; which is almost impossible -gross sobbing- :<


----------



## Miharu (Aug 12, 2015)

Patypus said:


> The only possible way for me to contest with you popsicle hoarders is to wait until you guys run out of TBT ;A; which is almost impossible -gross sobbing- :<



LOL Jacob and I are done with our popsicle hunt so no worries about us trying to get more!~ We are only trying to get more for you guys!~ c:


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 12, 2015)

Patypus said:


> The only possible way for me to contest with you popsicle hoarders is to wait until you guys run out of TBT ;A; which is almost impossible -gross sobbing- :<


yeah i'm pretty poor right now so don't worry about us


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL Jacob and I are done with our popsicle hunt so no worries about us trying to get more!~ We are only trying to get more for you guys!~ c:



I'm trying to get hold of some selling, some people might have to help me pay if I get hold of some.
I only want one for myself so the rest will be for others. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can I request a waiting list of people who want to be on the team/want Popsicles because I'm trying to get some and if I do, I want to be able to give one to a person on the waiting list.


----------



## Patypus (Aug 12, 2015)

I'd love to be on the waiting list! I only have a little over 800 TBT but I would love to pay off the remainder once I've acquired it!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning everyone! <3 I'll be updating the OP shortly!~ c: I saw that there will be a future auction for a popsicle and swirl! Please keep a look out! >//v//< I'll try my best to help you guys out!~ (Unfortunately as you can see I have less than 100tbt now LOLOL)



Yayy! Good morning!


Patypus said:


> The only possible way for me to contest with you popsicle hoarders is to wait until you guys run out of TBT ;A; which is almost impossible -gross sobbing- :<



Don't worry none of us have that much any more ;D


lizzy541 said:


> yeah i'm pretty poor right now so don't worry about us





Slammint said:


> I'm trying to get hold of some selling, some people might have to help me pay if I get hold of some.
> I only want one for myself so the rest will be for others.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Well if you find one, just post it here!
whoever wants it the most will pay the highest i suppose xD


----------



## Miharu (Aug 12, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I'm trying to get hold of some selling, some people might have to help me pay if I get hold of some.
> I only want one for myself so the rest will be for others.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


That's sweet of you! c: We'll actually have a list of who wants popsicles!!! And the way we'll work this out to make it fair to everyone is once we obtain a popsicle I'll be putting them into a raffle and whoever gets pulled out gets the popsicle for whatever price we got it for or cheaper depending on how much is in the donation pool. I'm still updating the OP right now hahaha!~ 

Thanks for your idea!



Patypus said:


> I'd love to be on the waiting list! I only have a little over 800 TBT but I would love to pay off the remainder once I've acquired it!


You'll definitely be on the list for members wanting popsicles! <3


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 12, 2015)

Cool.
If I find one for sale, I can put a little bit in but I may ask members to put a little bit in too, cause I'm poor.

Donation pool would be good too. XD


----------



## Jacob (Aug 12, 2015)

gahh i gotta go to staples for a little bit TT.TT

when i get back, I should be free for the rest of the night i suppose haha

C YA!!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 12, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Cool.
> If I find one for sale, I can put a little bit in but I may ask members to put a little bit in too, cause I'm poor.
> 
> Donation pool would be good too. XD


Hahaha we'll see how it goes!! (Also you are definitely richer than me LOL I'm in 1k tbt debt bwuahaahahaha) XD



Jacob_lawall said:


> gahh i gotta go to staples for a little bit TT.TT
> 
> when i get back, I should be free for the rest of the night i suppose haha
> 
> C YA!!


See you later! C;


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha we'll see how it goes!! (Also you are definitely richer than me LOL I'm in 1k tbt debt bwuahaahahaha) XD
> 
> 
> See you later! C;


I'm in 500TBT dept and have been for a week but they havnt responded soooo nvm... Lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I'm in $3 dept. ARGH


----------



## Miharu (Aug 12, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I'm in 500TBT dept and have been for a week but they havnt responded soooo nvm... Lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And I'm in $3 dept. ARGH


LOL!!! You should pay them back even if they didn't respond ahahaha 

Omg how? XD Was it for art?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 12, 2015)

The 500, they did my art wrong,not what I asked for. And I asked for changes and they still havnt responded...
$3 is because I'm trying to get PayPal sorted out and I'm stoopid.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 12, 2015)

Slammint said:


> The 500, they did my art wrong,not what I asked for. And I asked for changes and they still havnt responded...
> $3 is because I'm trying to get PayPal sorted out and I'm stoopid.



Oh gosh!!! I'm wishing the best for you!! ; v; Good luck!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 12, 2015)

aight im back

just gonna *bump *dis up


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 12, 2015)

How much do they sell popsicles around? I have 506tbt


----------



## Jacob (Aug 12, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> How much do they sell popsicles around? I have 506tbt



usually 1k T.T


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 12, 2015)

Ooooh T_T well thats gonna be hard since I suck at getting it but ill try my hardest so I can join! Also are they only giftable once?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 12, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ooooh T_T well thats gonna be hard since I suck at getting it but ill try my hardest so I can join! Also are they only giftable once?



Nope!
We may have a raffle thing where you can pay a bit, then if one of us gets a Popsicle we can raffle it or something .
So you might have a chance!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 12, 2015)

How many times can u gift it???


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 12, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> How many times can u gift it???



Unlimited lol.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 12, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> How many times can u gift it???



As many times as you want hahaha XD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 12, 2015)

Yay!


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning everyone! <3 I'll be updating the OP shortly!~ c: I saw that there will be a future auction for a popsicle and swirl! Please keep a look out! >//v//< I'll try my best to help you guys out!~ (Unfortunately as you can see I have less than 100tbt now LOLOL)



If you see that thread please post the link here, I might be interested 

-------------------------

In other stuff, we should stop saying that they are worth 1k, we (well mainly you guys) have pretty much a monopsony, so we have the power to affect its price downwards for our benefit...


----------



## Corrie (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm not in the club because I don't have a popsicle but I thought I'd share this cute signature I made:







Feel free to use it if you'd like!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 12, 2015)

Corrie said:


> I'm not in the club because I don't have a popsicle but I thought I'd share this cute signature I made:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aw thats so cute!!
would you like us to add you to the list of people who are looking for them? or are you not looking?


----------



## Corrie (Aug 12, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> aw thats so cute!!
> would you like us to add you to the list of people who are looking for them? or are you not looking?



I am looking! ^_^


----------



## Jacob (Aug 12, 2015)

Corrie said:


> I am looking! ^_^



Great! I will add you to the list! If we find one, we will raffle a name, and the winner gets to buy it! (more info in the second post of the thread )

do you mind if I use that banner on my post? Its super cute ^-^


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 12, 2015)

Corrie said:


> I'm not in the club because I don't have a popsicle but I thought I'd share this cute signature I made:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely avatar  I love Katie


----------



## Corrie (Aug 12, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Great! I will add you to the list! If we find one, we will raffle a name, and the winner gets to buy it! (more info in the second post of the thread )
> 
> do you mind if I use that banner on my post? Its super cute ^-^



Oh awesome! That's super kind!!
And of course! Go ahead! <3


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 12, 2015)

Yo Jacob I should be added to people raffling them because I'm gonna too if I find them.


----------



## Corrie (Aug 12, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> Lovely avatar  I love Katie



Thanks! I love her too ^_^


----------



## Jacob (Aug 12, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Yo Jacob I should be added to people raffling them because I'm gonna too if I find them.



well, we dont have a list for rafflers, just for people in the raffles  If you have one we can raffle eventually, you can send it to us so we can keep things organized ^-^ 

Like-wise, you can keep it for your collection if u decide not to part with it!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 12, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> well, we dont have a list for rafflers, just for people in the raffles  If you have one we can raffle eventually, you can send it to us so we can keep things organized ^-^
> 
> Like-wise, you can keep it for your collection if u decide not to part with it!



Oh lol. I sent a yellow candy, a red candy and 73 TBT for the team.


----------



## Taj (Aug 12, 2015)

I wish I could join team poopsicle


----------



## Jacob (Aug 12, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Oh lol. I sent a yellow candy, a red candy and 73 TBT for the team.



Just got them! Thanks sooo much!!!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 12, 2015)

neester14 said:


> I wish I could join team poopsicle



Give me your hammer and you can. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> Just got them! Thanks sooo much!!!


Your welcome, for the amazing team xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Are you going to change the title to put selling collectables in there, because that might bring more attention.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 12, 2015)

neester14 said:


> I wish I could join team poopsicle



are you looking for a popsicle? i can add you to the raffle list


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 12, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> are you looking for a popsicle? i can add you to the raffle list



Don't you bloody dare talk about him and raffles
Lol


----------



## Jacob (Aug 12, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Don't you bloody dare talk about him and raffles



haha! after u win the raffle, u still need to pay so its not like a free win xD


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 12, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> haha! after u win the raffle, u still need to pay so its not like a free win xD



Yeah but that toy hammer he got, he's never allowed to enter a raffle again


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 12, 2015)

I'll buy both candies, 135TBT, right? Do I send them to Jacob?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 12, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> I'll buy both candies, 135TBT, right? Do I send them to Jacob?



Great!
Yes you may send them to me


----------



## Miharu (Aug 12, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> If you see that thread please post the link here, I might be interested
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> In other stuff, we should stop saying that they are worth 1k, we (well mainly you guys) have pretty much a monopsony, so we have the power to affect its price downwards for our benefit...



I'll definitely let you guys know if I see the auction going on!! c: 

Ahh well that's what the guide price is going for!~ So that's why we are saying it's 1k , since most people have been/are looking to buy them for 1k tbt > A < As much as I would love to see the price drop down for you guys, I don't think it would happen since there's so much demand for them ; v; (But that's basically why Jacob and I, and anyone on Team Popsicle will be trying to get a popsicle so we can raffle it off to you guys!~ It won't be for free, but hopefully cheaper with the donation pool in tact!) 



Corrie said:


> I'm not in the club because I don't have a popsicle but I thought I'd share this cute signature I made:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D'AWWWW THAT'S SO CUTE!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! <3 I'll be adding all the sigs we receive to my OP once I edit it!!! 


Slammint said:


> Oh lol. I sent a yellow candy, a red candy and 73 TBT for the team.


Thank you so much for your donation Slammint! 


neester14 said:


> I wish I could join team poopsicle


I'm hoping you get a popsicle soon!!


----------



## Taj (Aug 12, 2015)

Ay thanks m8


----------



## Miharu (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm in process of editing the OP and the thread title now!! (I'm sorry I'm pretty slow ahahaha!~)


----------



## Jacob (Aug 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm in process of editing the OP and the thread title now!! (I'm sorry I'm pretty slow ahahaha!~)



naww take ur time ;D


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 12, 2015)

woah there's so much new stuff now i would donate but i'm poor af


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 12, 2015)

Popsicles must Buy and also Gl Bumps


----------



## Jacob (Aug 12, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> woah there's so much new stuff now i would donate but i'm poor af



dont worry bout it shawtie not nessicary 
wanna join the searching for list?



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Popsicles must Buy and also Gl Bumps



i will add u to the list in that case!


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 12, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Great!
> Yes you may send them to me



TBT sent! 



Miharu said:


> that's what the guide price is going for!



Yeah, but that methodology used...


----------



## Jacob (Aug 12, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> TBT sent!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but that methodology used...



Thanks so much for ur contribution to the team!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 12, 2015)

Team Popsicle Go! Gl on Recruiting Bumps!


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 12, 2015)

Ahh I wanna join so badly but have no luck finding a popsicle. Jacob can you add me to the search list please?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 12, 2015)

Would anyone in here mind selling me a Popsicle for 550tbt Ik it's a bit low but I don't think I'll make enough tbt for it  well thanks.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 12, 2015)

sinistermark said:


> Ahh I wanna join so badly but have no luck finding a popsicle. Jacob can you add me to the search list please?



Yes!


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 12, 2015)

I'll buy all the other stuff, TBT sent


----------



## Jacob (Aug 12, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> I'll buy all the other stuff, TBT sent



Great!! thanks so much! Will send them now!


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 12, 2015)

yeah sure!! i guess i'll join the list even tho i probably wouldn't have enough tbt anyways


----------



## Miharu (Aug 12, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Would anyone in here mind selling me a Popsicle for 550tbt Ik it's a bit low but I don't think I'll make enough tbt for it  well thanks.


Awww I'm wishing you the best of luck! ; v ; 



JeffreyAC said:


> I'll buy all the other stuff, TBT sent


Thank you so much for all your contributions! ; v/

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My OP is finally updated!~ <3


----------



## Jacob (Aug 12, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> yeah sure!! i guess i'll join the list even tho i probably wouldn't have enough tbt anyways



thats the point of the donation pool <3


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Awwww why not? >: XD



Because there's no way I'm spending 1k TBT on a collectible. xD


----------



## Miharu (Aug 12, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Because there's no way I'm spending 1k TBT on a collectible. xD



Ahahahaha!~ XD That's reasonable. It is very pricey ; __ ;


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 13, 2015)

Also add me to the looking for list


----------



## Jacob (Aug 13, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> Also add me to the looking for list



you got it!


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 13, 2015)

I did laughed at the bad pear pun


----------



## Jacob (Aug 13, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> I did laughed at the bad pear pun



 good i tried ^-^


----------



## LethalLulu (Aug 13, 2015)

Omg is this foreal?  I love it.  tl;dr right now though lol
One day I will read everything xD


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2015)

Hahahaha!~ You guys are the best!~ <3 Thank you so much for all your contribution to the donation pool!! We've already reached a little over 300tbt in donations!! ;//v//; You guys are amazing! This will definitely help everyone out so much!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 13, 2015)

LethalLulu said:


> Omg is this foreal?  I love it.  tl;dr right now though lol
> One day I will read everything xD



HAHA ya, we separated it into sections, so you can read the interesting parts, or the parts u wanna know about :>


----------



## Jacob (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## ardrey (Aug 13, 2015)

Oh wow I love the update! Can I join the people looking for popsicles list? I'm also interested in ice cream swirls! Sending some tbt to Jacob for the donation pool :3


----------



## Jacob (Aug 13, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Oh wow I love the update! Can I join the people looking for popsicles list? I'm also interested in ice cream swirls! Sending some tbt to Jacob for the donation pool :3



Amazing! thank you so much! I will add u to the list now!!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Oh wow I love the update! Can I join the people looking for popsicles list? I'm also interested in ice cream swirls! Sending some tbt to Jacob for the donation pool :3



I'm so happy you love the update! <3
Ahhh thank you so much for the donation!!! ;//v///; <3 You guys are simply amazing <3


----------



## Franny (Aug 13, 2015)

i sent some tbt! im lookin for a popsicle too so hopefully we can all get our popsicles


----------



## Jacob (Aug 13, 2015)

Sucre said:


> i sent some tbt! im lookin for a popsicle too so hopefully we can all get our popsicles



Thanks so much for the donation <3
Currently searching for everyone <3


----------



## Damniel (Aug 13, 2015)

Donate some TBT too! Hoping to find a Popsicle collectible!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 13, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Donate some TBT too! Hoping to find a Popsicle collectible!



OMG thank you everyone!!<3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2015)

Sucre said:


> i sent some tbt! im lookin for a popsicle too so hopefully we can all get our popsicles


AHHH thank you so much!!! ;//v//; I'm hoping everyone gets one as well!!!



Call me Daniel said:


> Donate some TBT too! Hoping to find a Popsicle collectible!


Thank you so much Daniel!!! ;/v//;

You guys are simply amazing omg <3


----------



## Damniel (Aug 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHHH thank you so much!!! ;//v//; I'm hoping everyone gets one as well!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Daniel!!! ;/v//;
> ...


No problem! Just doing my best to support a friend!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> No problem! Just doing my best to support a friend!



So sweet!!! ;//v//; -hugs- Thank you!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 13, 2015)

huge thank you to DaCoSim for donating a cake and 2 yellow candies!!!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2015)

Thank you DaCoSim for the donation!!! ;//v/;


----------



## Jacob (Aug 13, 2015)

alright guys, it is nearly 3 am for me haha so I am going to go to sleep now 

If you would like to order some collectibles/ donate something, post here or PM me! I will get back to you in the morning! Sorry for  any inconveniences!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> alright guys, it is nearly 3 am for me haha so I am going to go to sleep now
> 
> If you would like to order some collectibles/ donate something, post here or PM me! I will get back to you in the morning! Sorry for  any inconveniences!



Night Jacob!! > v < You guys can also donate the tbt/collectibles to me since Jacob and I are splitting the tbt from the donation pool so if Jacob isn't on, I have tbt I could use to buy popsicles for you guys as well!! (Thanks to the donation pool and everyone who donated!! )


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm hungry but cake is out of my reach  I guess I'll eat a couple of candies


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> I'm hungry but cake is out of my reach  I guess I'll eat a couple of candies



Awwww!!! ; __ ; Ahaha what kind of candy are you eating? <:


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Awwww!!! ; __ ; Ahaha what kind of candy are you eating? <:



Well for the moment a couple of yellow candies since those are the ones for sale


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> Well for the moment a couple of yellow candies since those are the ones for sale



Ahahahaha Jacob will come down from the sky and let you eat some yellow candies when he wakes up!


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 13, 2015)

Yeah, how dares he going to sleep, shame on him


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> Yeah, how dares he going to sleep, shame on him



I know right??? >: Sleep is for the weak!!!! (jk ahahaha)


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 13, 2015)

Could I buy the cake? c:


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Could I buy the cake? c:



Yes you may!! >/v//< Thank you so much!! Since Jacob has the collectible and he just went to bed, I'll have him send you the cake once he wakes up! c: Feel free to wait until Jacob wakes up for the tbt so you guys can trade or you can send him or me the tbt and if you are gone and he's back , I'll have him send the cake collectible asap!  Whichever method you prefer!


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 13, 2015)

See now Shannon wants the cake, let's try and wake up Jacob by telepathy.

JACOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> See now Shannon wants the cake, let's try and wake up Jacob by telepathy.
> 
> JACOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



HAHAHAH YESSSSSS JACOB WAKE UP!!!! LOL XD


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yes you may!! >/v//< Thank you so much!! Since Jacob has the collectible and he just went to bed, I'll have him send you the cake once he wakes up! c: Feel free to wait until Jacob wakes up for the tbt so you guys can trade or you can send him or me the tbt and if you are gone and he's back , I'll have him send the cake collectible asap!  Whichever method you prefer!



Awesome! I'll just wait for him to get back on since I'll most likely forget.  



JeffreyAC said:


> See now Shannon wants the cake, let's try and wake up Jacob by telepathy.
> 
> JACOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That's alright. QQ Timezones are the worst.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Awesome! I'll just wait for him to get back on since I'll most likely forget.
> 
> 
> 
> That's alright. QQ Timezones are the worst.



Okay!! I'll let him know to reserve the cake for you!! >/v//<b


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 13, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Nizzy (Aug 13, 2015)

could i join the list of people who are looking for a Popsicle?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 13, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> Well for the moment a couple of yellow candies since those are the ones for sale





OreoTerror said:


> Could I buy the cake? c:



lmao sorry guys! It was around 3:30 am during this time haha! I will send them right now!! thank you for buying <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



JeffreyAC said:


> Well for the moment a couple of yellow candies since those are the ones for sale





Nizzy said:


> could i join the list of people who are looking for a Popsicle?



absolutly


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 13, 2015)

Sent! Tyvm. c:


----------



## Torts McGorts (Aug 13, 2015)

Can I join? Not selling popsicle or ice cream swirl right now, but may consider down the road.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 13, 2015)

ANC said:


> Can I join? Not selling popsicle or ice cream swirl right now, but may consider down the road.



yes! I will let Miharu know! She will add you once she is back online!


----------



## jiny (Aug 13, 2015)

I need to join the Popsicle hunter list


----------



## Jacob (Aug 13, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> I need to join the Popsicle hunter list



ok!


----------



## Money Hunter (Aug 13, 2015)

I don't have a popsicle, but here's a rainbow popsicle. You can add it to a banner or w/e if someones willing to render it, lol.

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5259/5451530978_6e9b6dc86f_o.jpg


----------



## Jacob (Aug 13, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> I don't have a popsicle, but here's a rainbow popsicle. You can add it to a banner or w/e if someones willing to render it, lol.
> 
> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5259/5451530978_6e9b6dc86f_o.jpg



that is a nice pic! Thanks!!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2015)

ANC said:


> Can I join? Not selling popsicle or ice cream swirl right now, but may consider down the road.


Yes!~ I'll add you to the roster now! Is there a certain color you'll like your name to be in? c:



Money Hunter said:


> I don't have a popsicle, but here's a rainbow popsicle. You can add it to a banner or w/e if someones willing to render it, lol.
> 
> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5259/5451530978_6e9b6dc86f_o.jpg



D'awww thank you!!! That's a beautiful yummy looking popsicle!! * p*


----------



## Torts McGorts (Aug 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yes!~ I'll add you to the roster now! Is there a certain color you'll like your name to be in? c:



Teal, please.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 13, 2015)

Those anyone have a popsicle for sale i can do 300 im trying to get my birthstone! Sorry 4 the low prices ;(


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2015)

ANC said:


> Teal, please.


Done! c:



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Those anyone have a popsicle for sale i can do 300 im trying to get my birthstone! Sorry 4 the low prices ;(


Ahhh I'm sorry ; v; I don't think anyone here is selling popsicles. Most of them are actually looking for popsicles as well. I hope you can find someone to sell you a popsicle for 300tbt though!! Good luck!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 13, 2015)

Thank u


----------



## Forek (Aug 13, 2015)

I want to join but i dont have a popsicle lol


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 13, 2015)

Forek would you consider selling your teal birthstone


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Thank u


You are welcome!~ 


Forek said:


> I want to join but i dont have a popsicle lol


Would you like us to add you to the "People Looking for Popsicles" section? c: People added there will have a chance to get a popsicle by being put into a raffle! c: (Of course once we find a popsicle to buy XD )


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2015)

Double post! DX


----------



## Damniel (Aug 13, 2015)

Donated more~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Donated again~


----------



## Franny (Aug 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Donated more~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Donated again~


Thank you so much Daniel!!! ;//v//;



Sucre said:


> bump



Thanks for the bump!! <3


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks for the bump! c: Still looking for more popsicles for the raffle ; v; No luck so far!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 13, 2015)

Bumps


----------



## AS176 (Aug 13, 2015)

What If I want to join team popsicle but don't have the required popsicle ;( lol jk


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 13, 2015)

To whom should I donate my extra red candy and 100 BTB?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 13, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> To whom should I donate my extra red candy and 100 BTB?



Lol me

If it's for the team send it to Jacob


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 13, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Lol me
> 
> If it's for the team send it to Jacob



Lolz, thanks!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Lolz, thanks!



Hey! I just got your donations! Thanks so much!!


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 14, 2015)

Does anyone knows the difference between unchecking Active and checking Hidden in the shop for the collectibles?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> Does anyone knows the difference between unchecking Active and checking Hidden in the shop for the collectibles?



Turning off active will also hide them, as well as take away their value

if you turn off active for a user title change, it will restore your colors, etc


----------



## Damniel (Aug 14, 2015)

Can I buy the red candy?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Can I buy the red candy?



yes u can! I will send it now!


----------



## Patypus (Aug 14, 2015)

omg~~ I was able to get a popsicle all thanks to the generous sunkyung who has kindly donated her popsicle to me in order for me to get in the team ;v; I am forever in her debt!!!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH SUNKYUNG ;A;


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

Patypus said:


> omg~~ I was able to get a popsicle all thanks to the generous sunkyung who has kindly donated her popsicle to me in order for me to get in the team ;v; I am forever in her debt!!!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH SUNKYUNG ;A;



Wow!! Amazing of her!! I will have Miharu add you to the list when she gets back on! congrats!


----------



## Patypus (Aug 14, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Wow!! Amazing of her!! I will have Miharu add you to the list when she gets back on! congrats!



yay thank you so much c: I honestly didn't think I'd be lucky enough to snag me one! They were so high in demand and so little people selling them... I really am a lucky guy haha! Is there anyway to rearrange the collectibles? o.o it bugs me that i have two yellow candies and then a popsicle!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

Patypus said:


> yay thank you so much c: I honestly didn't think I'd be lucky enough to snag me one! They were so high in demand and so little people selling them... I really am a lucky guy haha! Is there anyway to rearrange the collectibles? o.o it bugs me that i have two yellow candies and then a popsicle!



well, technically no

collectibles are arranged by time they were bought, so you would a yellow candy from 2013 or below to put the popsicle in the middle


----------



## Patypus (Aug 14, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> well, technically no
> 
> collectibles are arranged by time they were bought, so you would a yellow candy from 2013 or below to put the popsicle in the middle



ohhh! okay that makes sense c: that's fine! Thanks for explaining, I thought it was just based off of when you received it xD


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 14, 2015)

If only we could just arrange them as we wish


----------



## Irarina (Aug 14, 2015)

Hiya, can I be a member? I have only 1 popsicle tho xD


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

Irarina said:


> Hiya, can I be a member? I have only 1 popsicle tho xD



absolutly! Miharu will add you to the list!! thanks so much!!


----------



## Irarina (Aug 14, 2015)

Great! Thank you so much ^^


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2015)

Patypus said:


> omg~~ I was able to get a popsicle all thanks to the generous sunkyung who has kindly donated her popsicle to me in order for me to get in the team ;v; I am forever in her debt!!!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH SUNKYUNG ;A;



That's so sweet of her!!! Omg ;//v//; Welcome to the team!! I'm so happy for you!! Is there any certain color you'll like your name to be in? c:



JeffreyAC said:


> If only we could just arrange them as we wish


I know right? ; A ;



Irarina said:


> Hiya, can I be a member? I have only 1 popsicle tho xD


OF COURSE IRARINAAAAA!!~ <3 <3 <3 Is there a certain color you'll like your name to be on the roster? <3


----------



## Patypus (Aug 14, 2015)

Miharu said:


> That's so sweet of her!!! Omg ;//v//; Welcome to the team!! I'm so happy for you!! Is there any certain color you'll like your name to be in? c:



 ohh uhm! that blue that you use in the description under the "about promotions"? (not the title!) Is that even a color option? O_O IDK


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 14, 2015)

Patypus said:


> ohh uhm! that blue that you use in the description under the "about promotions"? (not the title!) Is that even a color option? O_O IDK



Hey! About the order of the collectasddfjajkdf (damn word! lol) I have a yellow candy from 2013, we can exchange candies if you want to have candy-popsicle-candy.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2015)

Patypus said:


> ohh uhm! that blue that you use in the description under the "about promotions"? (not the title!) Is that even a color option? O_O IDK



Added!! c: Btw, I love your username!! >//v//< It's so cute!!!


----------



## Patypus (Aug 14, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> Hey! About the order of the collectasddfjajkdf (damn word! lol) I have a yellow candy from 2013, we can exchange candies if you want to have candy-popsicle-candy.



Thanks for the offer! c: my friend gave me these two candies though so I'd like to keep them! Thanks for the offer though!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Added!! c: Btw, I love your username!! >//v//< It's so cute!!!



Haha thanks!! My name's Patrick so I always thought it was a fitting nickname


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2015)

Patypus said:


> Thanks for the offer! c: my friend gave me these two candies though so I'd like to keep them! Thanks for the offer though!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Omg ahahaha XD Same name as my boyfriend!! XD


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 14, 2015)

Can you add me to the list of people looking to buy a Popsicle please :3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Can you add me to the list of people looking to buy a Popsicle please :3



Of course!! <3 Jacob will do that shortly!~


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 14, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Of course!! <3 Jacob will do that shortly!~



Thank you :3


----------



## Irarina (Aug 14, 2015)

Lavender will be cool ^^


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2015)

Irarina said:


> Lavender will be cool ^^



Added to the rosters! <3


----------



## Damniel (Aug 14, 2015)

Donating my pear! I need to buy a newer bought one for lineup so here you go!


----------



## Bluebirds (Aug 14, 2015)

Nevermind! I have one already >~<


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Donating my pear! I need to buy a newer bought one for lineup so here you go!



yay thanks so much!!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Torts McGorts (Aug 14, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


>



Just donated Yellow Candy. :3


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

ANC said:


> Just donated Yellow Candy. :3



Thanks you so much! I just got it


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

​lmao made this to pass the time ;D


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 14, 2015)

Donated ~ ^^


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Donated ~ ^^



got it! Thanks so much <3


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 14, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> got it! Thanks so much <3



Sorry I had like no tbt left >.<


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Sorry I had like no tbt left >.<



Dont be sorry!


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 14, 2015)

I can sell you my blue bear but your mailbox is too full to Pm xp

- - - Post Merge - - -

directed to bluebirds^


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

kikotoot said:


> I can sell you my blue bear but your mailbox is too full to Pm xp
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> directed to bluebirds^



(try visitor messaging them?)


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Donated ~ ^^





oswaldies said:


> Sorry I had like no tbt left >.<



Thank you so much for the donation!! >//v//< And awww!! ; __ ; No need to be sorry at all!!! Any donation is appreciated!! <3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2015)

Question for all of you guys!!! c: What are your favorite collectibles? 

My #1 is definitely the popsicle collectibles ahaha!~

As for what I REALLY love after the popsicle collectibles they would have to be (not in order as they are all tied in second ahahaha)
: Japanese Houses, Eggs, Hammer, and the Pokeball! <3 

Third place would have to be: The swirls and the party poppers! <3


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Question for all of you guys!!! c: What are your favorite collectibles?
> 
> My #1 is definitely the popsicle collectibles ahaha!~
> 
> ...



1) popsicle
2) cherry
3) Usertitle change lmao


----------



## Taj (Aug 14, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Question for all of you guys!!! c: What are your favorite collectibles?
> 
> My #1 is definitely the popsicle collectibles ahaha!~
> 
> ...



1 hammer
2 popsicle
3 swirl


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> 1) popsicle
> 2) cherry
> 3) Usertitle change lmao


Omg you and your usertitle change ahahaha!~ XD 



neester14 said:


> 1 hammer
> 2 popsicle
> 3 swirl


Hammmerrrr!!!!!!! XD bonk bonk bonk! c:


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 14, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Question for all of you guys!!! c: What are your favorite collectibles?
> 
> My #1 is definitely the popsicle collectibles ahaha!~
> 
> ...



Any of the house collectibles, I have 3 outa 6, by the way, and I doubt I'll get a blue or yellow one any time soon lol, are all tied for first, my second fave is the Popsicle, duh, and my third favorite is the Pokeball.


----------



## Taj (Aug 14, 2015)

idk man, I really want a popsicle


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Any of the house collectibles, I have 3 outa 6, by the way, and I doubt I'll get a blue or yellow one any time soon lol, are all tied for first, my second fave is the Popsicle, duh, and my third favorite is the Pokeball.


OOHH!! I hope you find the rest soon!!! I only need the yellow house to finish my collection!! >//v/< I doubt I'll get the yellow house anytime soon as well  ; v ; so pricey! Ahahaha yes popsicles!! <3 



neester14 said:


> idk man, I really want a popsicle


-pats- SOOONNN!~ XD


----------



## Taj (Aug 14, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OOHH!! I hope you find the rest soon!!! I only need the yellow house to finish my collection!! >//v/< I doubt I'll get the yellow house anytime soon as well  ; v ; so pricey! Ahahaha yes popsicles!! <3
> 
> 
> -pats- SOOONNN!~ XD



uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 14, 2015)

neester14 said:


> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Il trade my Popsicle for your toy hammer


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2015)

Bwuahaha I'll never trade off or sell any of my popsicles XD I'm tooooo addicted to them ahahaha!~ No one can ever bribe me to sell them or trade them C;


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Bwuahaha I'll never trade off or sell any of my popsicles XD I'm tooooo addicted to them ahahaha!~ No one can ever bribe me to sell them or trade them C;



ur lineup

its so pretty :,)


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> ur lineup
> 
> its so pretty :,)



Ahahahaha thank you!!! ; v; Popsicles <3 Loving yours as well!! C;<


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 14, 2015)

Ohh yeah got a swirl DD


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Ohh yeah got a swirl DD



nice!! did u do that trade for that t4 villager?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 14, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> nice!! did u do that trade for that t4 villager?



Lol yeah.
Amazing


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm not into lineups, I just like the collectibles for the sake of collectibles.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> I'm not into lineups, I just like the collectibles for the sake of collectibles.



ya, i tend to get 5 of each, so it all just is automatically in a lineup w/o trying xD


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Ohh yeah got a swirl DD


Congrats!! c: 



BluePikachu47 said:


> I'm not into lineups, I just like the collectibles for the sake of collectibles.


Ahahaha!~ Line ups are fun! <3 I wish they had an option where we could just move the collectibles ourselves though ; v ;


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 14, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Congrats!! c:
> 
> 
> Ahahaha!~ Line ups are fun! <3 I wish they had an option where we could just move the collectibles ourselves though ; v ;



I agree with you, I kind of want to show my more favorite collectibles, and not hide all my others.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Slammint said:


> Ohh yeah got a swirl DD



Lolz I want ur swirlz.

- - - Post Merge - - -

One more thing, add me to that list of people looking for popsicles! Although, as you see, I'm quite broke...


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 14, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> 3) Usertitle change



...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't have favorites yet, I just got into them, so I'm the initial phase of the addiction


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 14, 2015)

Can I buy a yellow candy?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> ...


ya i have 7 of them lol


D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Can I buy a yellow candy?



yes! just send the tbt!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 14, 2015)

WE NEED MOAR POPSICLES! (And Ice Cream Swirls, cuz I want one. )


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> WE NEED MOAR POPSICLES! (And Ice Cream Swirls, cuz I want one. )



IKR we are looking so hard xD
nobody is selling them :,)


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 14, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> IKR we are looking so hard xD
> nobody is selling them :,)



Okay, I've been wondering this for a while now, and I'm just gonna ask it. SAO?


----------



## LethalLulu (Aug 14, 2015)

Could I buy the pear and yellow candy collectible?  ; w ;
I'll pay extra, for a donation~


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Okay, I've been wondering this for a while now, and I'm just gonna ask it. SAO?



UM UM UM YES



LethalLulu said:


> Could I buy the pear and yellow candy collectible?  ; w ;
> I'll pay extra, for a donation~



well, there is a pending request for the candy, idk if they went offline or not,

I can sell you the pear right now, and if they do not respond in a day, or they withdraw their offer, I can sell you the yellow candy too!
i will send the pear if u send the bells!  thanks lewlew <3


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 14, 2015)

I'd join if I had a popsicle collectible...


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

NijiNymphia said:


> I'd join if I had a popsicle collectible...



would u like to be added to the "looking for" list? Or do u have no interest in these?


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 14, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> would u like to be added to the "looking for" list? Or do u have no interest in these?



Yes please. Speaking of popsicle, my bedroom is like a giant freezer rite now. I like it! But I'm shivering up a storm!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

NijiNymphia said:


> Yes please. Speaking of popsicle, my bedroom is like a giant freezer rite now. I like it! But I'm shivering up a storm!



ok! adding u to the list!

and same


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 14, 2015)

Can I buy a yellow candy?


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 14, 2015)

Lol, ignore this!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Can I buy a yellow candy?



sorry! The yellow candy was claimed by like 2 people, so im reserving it until the first person can get back to me! D:


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 14, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> UM UM UM YES


 Hah, me too! Who's your fav character? Mine's Kirito/Kirigaya, obvi!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Lolz, I really like it too!  I just finished watching SAO II. Who's your fav character? Mine's Kirito/Kirigaya, obvi!



favorite character is probably kirigaya, but his alfheim online version


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 14, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> favorite character is probably kirigaya, but his alfheim online version



Ehh, I like his New Aincrad version better.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

​


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 14, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> sorry! The yellow candy was claimed by like 2 people, so im reserving it until the first person can get back to me! D:



Dang, ok


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 14, 2015)

the august birthstone is in stock if you guys are looking to buy one


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 15, 2015)

Um can I get the yellow candy?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Um can I get the yellow candy?



yes lol it was reserved for you! just send tbt!


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 15, 2015)

Everytime I refresh I see Jacob with different collectibles...


This is madness!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 15, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> Everytime I refresh I see Jacob with different collectibles...
> 
> 
> This is madness!



lmaooo im working on a new lineup!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 15, 2015)

I wrote a poem *ahem*
Roses are red
Violets are blue
Sugar is sweet
And Popsicles are too~
hehe i like the colours i chose


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 15, 2015)

That's weird I also wrote a poem!

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I am a member
But Daniel is not

 hehe


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 15, 2015)

Yay i got my birthstone next is a popsicle


----------



## Pain (Aug 15, 2015)

May I join the popsicle raffle list?


----------



## WonderK (Aug 15, 2015)

Here's the official advertisement for the Popsicle cul- I MEAN group! This was requested by Miharu in my GFX shop and it's intended for everyone to use if they wish to! If you do use it, please insert a hyper link with the banner.



​


----------



## N e s s (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm on a hunt for a popsicle, anyone have a spare? I'll pay 1200 TBT!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 15, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> WE NEED MOAR POPSICLES! (And Ice Cream Swirls, cuz I want one. )


YESSS Definitely need more popsicles!! Can never have too much popsicles XD



BluePikachu47 said:


> Hah, me too! Who's your fav character? Mine's Kirito/Kirigaya, obvi!


OHH ANIME TALK -JOINS IN- AAHHAHA Have you seen No Game No Life??


Call me Daniel said:


> I wrote a poem *ahem*
> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> Sugar is sweet
> ...


OMG I LOVE THIS AHAHAHA DANIEL YOU ARE AMAZING!!! AHAHA 



JeffreyAC said:


> That's weird I also wrote a poem!
> 
> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> ...


LOOL JEFF AHAHAHA



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Yay i got my birthstone next is a popsicle


Congrats!!!! C:



Pain said:


> May I join the popsicle raffle list?


Yes, definitely!!! I'll let Jacob know once he wakes up!! XD 



WonderK said:


> Here's the official advertisement for the Popsicle cul- I MEAN group! This was requested by Miharu in my GFX shop and it's intended for everyone to use if they wish to! If you do use it, please insert a hyper link with the banner.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


THANK YOUUUUU FLUFFY SENSEI!!! 



TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> I'm on a hunt for a popsicle, anyone have a spare? I'll pay 1200 TBT!


We can add you to the popsicle raffle if you'll like to be added on the list! More info on the first page on Jacob's post! c:


----------



## N e s s (Aug 15, 2015)

To all team popsicle members who havnt seen it, I have set up a petition for a group restock! Please sign it and help spread the word to get as many signatures as possible! Our goal~50 is perfect, but a 100 is the main goal! http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?314665-Team-popsicle-group-petition!*24-Sigs-and-counting-please-sign!*/page4


----------



## Olivisigma (Aug 15, 2015)

Please can I join? Would anybody be kind enough to tell me where to get a popscile item?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 15, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> To all team popsicle members who havnt seen it, I have set up a petition for a group restock! Please sign it and help spread the word to get as many signatures as possible! Our goal~50 is perfect, but a 100 is the main goal! http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?314665-Team-popsicle-group-petition!*24-Sigs-and-counting-please-sign!*/page4


Thank you so much for starting the petition!! I was honestly very shocked when I first saw it!!! It makes me really happy to know that you guys want a group for here!!! (And of course groups in general since there are many great ideas out there who are just waiting for groups to restock!! XD ) 



Olivisigma said:


> Please can I join? Would anybody be kind enough to tell me where to get a popscile item?


Would you like to be put down on the "raffle list"? c: You can read more information on the first page under Jacob's section! To get a popsicle collectibles, you'll need to buy it off from someone using tbt or anything else they may want. Normally tbt preferred. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also I just want to make a quick note for everyone!! >/v//< Please feel free to join in onto our conversations even if you don't have a popsicle!!! c: This thread is basically for popsicle loving people!! So please do not be afraid to join in on the talk! <3 

Last but not least, about the donation pool!~ Jacob and I will not be making profit or keeping any tbt donated to ourselves!~ For example if there is 2k tbt donated into the donation pool and we found a popsicle to buy for 1.3k tbt, the remaining 700tbt will go towards the next popsicle to buy to raffle off to you guys!~ <3 If we were to EVER disband (I highly doubt it, or at the very least I don't see us disbanding for a loonnggg time ahaha XD ) all tbt leftover from the donation pool shall be put to use for a giveaway to give out to you guys! <3 

(I just want to say, I'm really shocked and happy that so many people have donated!!! ;/v//; Thank you so very much to all of your contributions!!! I honestly didn't expect 4k tbt to be donated!! I expected at most 200tbt to be donated to us!! ;//v//; Now all Jacob and I need to do is find some popsicles to buy so we can finally start the raffle!!! <3 )


----------



## Olivisigma (Aug 15, 2015)

Sure I would love too!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 15, 2015)

Olivisigma said:


> Sure I would love too!



Yay!~ I'll have Jacob add you to the list once he's awake! c:


----------



## Miharu (Aug 15, 2015)

Double post DX


----------



## Jacob (Aug 15, 2015)

searching for list has been updated! thanks so much guys!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 15, 2015)

That TBT amount is mad, we have enough for a group xD


----------



## Jacob (Aug 15, 2015)

Slammint said:


> That TBT amount is mad, we have enough for a group xD



Ya! We are awaiting a restock now ;D


----------



## Damniel (Aug 15, 2015)

Bumper Car


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 15, 2015)

You should have the class, Popsicles in Freezing, for people who dont have one and are looking for one, so that way no one is not included

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you want to of course


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 15, 2015)

Working on that banner I promised! Gonna try out a bunch of new stuff on it. xD


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 15, 2015)

Boop

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> Working on that banner I promised! Gonna try out a bunch of new stuff on it. xD



Yeah and where is my banner lol?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 15, 2015)

Boop


----------



## Miele (Aug 15, 2015)

Ugh. I want to join but idk where to buy a popsicle and no one is selling them ;c


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 15, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Yeah and where is my banner lol?



I told you to find a render xD


----------



## Miharu (Aug 15, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> You should have the class, Popsicles in Freezing, for people who dont have one and are looking for one, so that way no one is not included
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> If you want to of course


THAT IS A GREAT IDEA!!! THANK YOU CAD!!! <3 I was actually thinking of making one, but I didn't know what to name it HAHA THANKS FOR THE WONDERFUL NAME!!!! <3 I'll add another roster then!!! <3 



Pokemanz said:


> Working on that banner I promised! Gonna try out a bunch of new stuff on it. xD


Ahhhh thank you so much!!! >/v//< Looking forward to seeing it!!!



irlghost said:


> Ugh. I want to join but idk where to buy a popsicle and no one is selling them ;c


AWWW!!! ; __ ; Well due to Cad's amazing suggestion, I'll be adding an official list of people who loves popsicles and want one, but still doesn't have one >//v/< Would you like to join? 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ALRIGHT GUYS I HAVE SOME AMAZING NEWS!!!!  I HAVE JUST BOUGHT AN EXTRA POPSICLE!!!! IT'S TIME TO FINALLY DO A RAFFLE!~ I'll be back later to do it!!! For now for those who aren't already on the raffle list, PLEASE SPEAK UP <3 

ALSO due to Cad's amazing suggestion, I'll be adding another roster called "Popsicles in Freezing" for those of you who loves popsicles and the popsicle collectible, but do not have one and is looking for one!! It'll be the second official roster! c: Please comment here saying you'll like to be on the Popsicle in Freezing list if you'll like to be added! Also since you guys will be frozen (I'll be keeping your names as the color grey, maybe, I'll be talking to Jacob about this soon)


----------



## Taj (Aug 15, 2015)

Popsicle Freezing thingamajig works


----------



## Miele (Aug 15, 2015)

Omg. Yes. I would love to join it. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## N e s s (Aug 15, 2015)

Im putting 300 TBT in the pool.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 15, 2015)

bump


----------



## Jacob (Aug 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> THAT IS A GREAT IDEA!!! THANK YOU CAD!!! <3 I was actually thinking of making one, but I didn't know what to name it HAHA THANKS FOR THE WONDERFUL NAME!!!! <3 I'll add another roster then!!! <3
> 
> 
> Ahhhh thank you so much!!! >/v//< Looking forward to seeing it!!!
> ...



omg no way!!! unfortunatly, i will be out at a wedding until like suuuper late, im there right now too! so if im not availible at the right time i appologize!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Im putting 300 TBT in the pool.



great!! i got it thanks!


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 15, 2015)

I would love to join the popsicles in freezing roster and the possible raffle if that is alright with you guys! Thanks!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 15, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I would love to join the popsicles in freezing roster and the possible raffle if that is alright with you guys! Thanks!



i will add you to the raffle list now!


----------



## N e s s (Aug 15, 2015)

Please add me to the raffle, UPDATE: Petition~27 signatures counted.

Edit:a member by the name of ShadowPhoenix is searching for a cake collectible


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 15, 2015)

May I join the raffle


----------



## Miele (Aug 15, 2015)

May I join the raffle as well?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 15, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Please add me to the raffle, UPDATE: Petition~27 signatures counted.
> 
> Edit:a member by the name of ShadowPhoenix is searching for a cake collectible



(our searching for list is only for popsicles, but i have like 5 cakes so i might consider selling)

- - - Post Merge - - -

adding you all to the raffle list (technically its not a raffle but there is more info about it on my OP!)


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 15, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Please add me to the raffle, UPDATE: Petition~27 signatures counted.
> 
> Edit:a member by the name of ShadowPhoenix is searching for a cake collectible



I have one for sale in my shop


----------



## N e s s (Aug 15, 2015)

Ah, ok good to know. Also just got another signature one minute ago :3


----------



## Damniel (Aug 15, 2015)

may i join?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Aug 15, 2015)

may I join the raffle? :0


----------



## Miharu (Aug 15, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Popsicle Freezing thingamajig works


YEAHHH!~


irlghost said:


> Omg. Yes. I would love to join it. Thank you so much!!!


Of course!! Glad to have you!! No problem at all! <3


TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Im putting 300 TBT in the pool.


Thank you so much for your  donation!!! ;//v/;


MissLily123 said:


> I would love to join the popsicles in freezing roster and the possible raffle if that is alright with you guys! Thanks!


Will definitely add you in soon!!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 15, 2015)

Could I become a popsicle in freezing??? I'm not sure if I can enter the raffle


----------



## Damniel (Aug 15, 2015)

can i also be freezing?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 15, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> I told you to find a render xD



Lol, I'm paying you. Il pay you more if you do the work for me xD.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 15, 2015)

This is the current updated list of people who will be entered into the raffles! If you don't see your name on the list, please feel free to comment that you'll like to join the raffle! c: Also we'll be drawing the raffle winner either tonight or tomorrow! Stay tuned! (P.s. thanks to all the amazing donors out there who donated tbt to us, this popsicle we are raffling off will be free!!! Thanks to the donation pool and the people who donated!! ;/v//; ) 

Also the only rule for entering this raffle is: Please do not enter the raffle if you are looking to re-sell/make a profit off of these. You may join if you genuinely want a popsicle, either for your line-up or joining the team, etc. 
It's perfectly fine if you wanna sell them in a long time if you lose interest/ the team disbands, but please want it genuinely so its fair for everyone!



Spoiler: Current Raffle Entries



Corrie
d3athsdoppelganger
Sinistermark
Lizzy541
JeffreyAC
ardrey
Sucre
olivisigma
pain
theAhPoCawdOh
Call Me Daniel
Nizzy
irlghost
Misslily123
KawaiiX3
Cadbberry
Nijinymphia
John Lennon
The Hidden Owl
naekoya
BluePikachu47
kikotoot
Patypus
ShadowPhoenix



Also I have updated my Original Post on the first page!! c: I just finished adding the "Popsicles in Freezing" section!! If you'll like to join, please comment below!~ (Make sure to enter "Popsicles in Freezing" somewhere so I know you'll like to join that section!) 



Spoiler: Current Popsicles in Freezing Members!



✧ MissLily123

✧ irlghost

✧ The Hidden Owl

✧ Call me Daniel


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for adding me, you two!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Aug 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> This is the current updated list of people who will be entered into the raffles! If you don't see your name on the list, please feel free to comment that you'll like to join the raffle! c: Also we'll be drawing the raffle winner either tonight or tomorrow! Stay tuned! (P.s. thanks to all the amazing donors out there who donated tbt to us, this popsicle we are raffling off will be free!!! Thanks to the donation pool and the people who donated!! ;/v//; )
> 
> Also the only rules are to entering this raffle is: Please do not enter the raffle if you are looking to re-sell/make a profit off of these. You may join if you genuinely want a popsicle, either for your line-up or joining the team, etc.
> It's perfectly fine if you wanna sell them in a long time if you lose interest/ the team disbands, but please want it genuinely so its fair for everyone!
> ...



Thank you for adding me! ;♢;


----------



## Torts McGorts (Aug 15, 2015)

Good luck to those participating in the raffle! ^^


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 15, 2015)

Good luck people.
I'm trying to find some for the team


----------



## Miharu (Aug 15, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> Thank you for adding me! ;♢;


No problem at all!! (*?ω｀*) Good luck!!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 15, 2015)

Hey, can you put me under the "looking for popsicles" list? I can't buy any yet, cuz I'm broke, but can you still put me on it?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 15, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Hey, can you put me under the "looking for popsicles" list? I can't buy any yet, cuz I'm broke, but can you still put me on it?



Added to my post on page 44! c:


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 15, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Hey, can you put me under the "looking for popsicles" list? I can't buy any yet, cuz I'm broke, but can you still put me on it?



Lol what you already have one.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 15, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Lol what you already have one.



Hahaha nothing wrong with wanting more as long as you genuinely want it (*?ω｀*) I mean look at me, I have 10 LOL


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha nothing wrong with wanting more as long as you genuinely want it (*?ω｀*) I mean look at me, I have 10 LOL



You Popsicle stealers!!! Jk, I only wanted one anyway


----------



## N e s s (Aug 15, 2015)

Popsicle in freezing please!


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 15, 2015)

i don't fully understand the two sub raffle sections but if I could be added to the raffle it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Miharu (Aug 15, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Popsicle in freezing please!


I will be adding you to the list when I get back home! (≧∇≦)b



kikotoot said:


> i don't fully understand the two sub raffle sections but if I could be added to the raffle it would be greatly appreciated



Adding to the raffle list I made on page 44! (*?ω｀*) Also what do you meam by two sub raffle section? We only have one raffle list o:


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2015)

Popsicle in freezing please!
owo


----------



## Patypus (Aug 15, 2015)

Omgah can I still enter the raffle even though I already have one? LOL I can't get enough of these popsicles ;___; but at the same time I want to give other people a chance.... but then again I never win raffles ahh the struggle is real right now


----------



## Miharu (Aug 15, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> Popsicle in freezing please!
> owo


Okay! I will be adding you in when I get back home! (*?ω｀*)



Patypus said:


> Omgah can I still enter the raffle even though I already have one? LOL I can't get enough of these popsicles ;___; but at the same time I want to give other people a chance.... but then again I never win raffles ahh the struggle is real right now


Yes! You can enter still! (≧∇≦)b


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 15, 2015)

I get what popsicle in freezing is now and was wondering if i could be one :3


----------



## Aragorn (Aug 15, 2015)

Can i enter?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 15, 2015)

kikotoot said:


> I get what popsicle in freezing is now and was wondering if i could be one :3



Yes you may! (≧∇≦)b I will add you to the list when I get back home! (*?ω｀*)


ShadowPhoenix said:


> Can i enter?


Yes you may! I added you to the list on page 44! (*?ω｀*)


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> This is the current updated list of people who will be entered into the raffles! If you don't see your name on the list, please feel free to comment that you'll like to join the raffle! c: Also we'll be drawing the raffle winner either tonight or tomorrow! Stay tuned! (P.s. thanks to all the amazing donors out there who donated tbt to us, this popsicle we are raffling off will be free!!! Thanks to the donation pool and the people who donated!! ;/v//; )
> 
> Also the only rule for entering this raffle is: Please do not enter the raffle if you are looking to re-sell/make a profit off of these. You may join if you genuinely want a popsicle, either for your line-up or joining the team, etc.
> It's perfectly fine if you wanna sell them in a long time if you lose interest/ the team disbands, but please want it genuinely so its fair for everyone!
> ...



When does it end?


----------



## roseflower (Aug 15, 2015)

Can I enter for the raffle? I?d love to have a popsicle Popsicles in Freezing


----------



## Jacob (Aug 16, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> When does it end?



Hey! Miharu wanted to wait until we were both online to do the drawing, and I am back now!
but i think she just got off! xD
she might be back on later tonight tho, its only 10 for her, but if shes at work or went to sleep we will likely pull the names tomorrow.


roseflower said:


> Can I enter for the raffle? I?d love to have a popsicle Popsicles in Freezing



Yes! I can add you to the raffle list on page 1!

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok! The raffle list on the post #2 has been updated! thanks Miharu for staying on top of things while I was at the wedding, you are so reliable and helpful! ^-^


----------



## N e s s (Aug 16, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Hey! Miharu wanted to wait until we were both online to do the drawing, and I am back now!
> but i think she just got off! xD
> she might be back on later tonight tho, its only 10 for her, but if shes at work or went to sleep we will likely pull the names tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Ahh I'm so excited!!! Good luck to everyone who entered!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whoa, something off is happening in the petition thread. Its not showing new posts.


----------



## jiny (Aug 16, 2015)

I want to donate, but who do I donate the TBT to?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 16, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> I want to donate, but who do I donate the TBT to?



Me or Miharu! 
u should send to me bc i am online hehe


----------



## jiny (Aug 16, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Me or Miharu!
> u should send to me bc i am online hehe



sent TBT! :3


----------



## Jacob (Aug 16, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> sent TBT! :3



great got it! thanks so much!


----------



## jiny (Aug 16, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> great got it! thanks so much!



no problem


----------



## Miharu (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm back home and Jacob is on!!! Also the Popsicles in Freezing list is updated on the OP!!! Since we are both on, drawing will be taking place in a couple of minutes! Stay tuned guys!! Good luck to all of you guys!! <3 Here's the updated list of entries we have!! We are no longer accepting anymore entries! <3 



Spoiler: Current Raffle Entries



Corrie
d3athsdoppelganger
Sinistermark
Lizzy541
JeffreyAC
ardrey
Sucre
olivisigma
pain
theAhPoCawdOh
Call Me Daniel
Nizzy
irlghost
Misslily123
KawaiiX3
Cadbberry
Nijinymphia
John Lennon
The Hidden Owl
naekoya
BluePikachu47
kikotoot
Patypus
ShadowPhoenix
Roseflower


----------



## Cokane (Aug 16, 2015)

good luck ppl~


----------



## N e s s (Aug 16, 2015)

ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN!!! Toot toot! :3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 16, 2015)

AND THE WINNER IS...............................



Spoiler: WINNER










CONGRATS!!!! >//v//< I'll have Jacob take you off the Raffle list so next time we have a popsicle raffle other's have a chance to win!  ​


----------



## N e s s (Aug 16, 2015)

Congratz!!!!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 16, 2015)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Aug 16, 2015)

Congratulations! *clapclap*


----------



## Jacob (Aug 16, 2015)

UPDATE! Also in the OP:

"Please Note: The TBT in the donation Pool AS OF RIGHT NOW will also go towards the funds for more popsicles, 
ANY MORE DONATIONS after this point will be split, half and half, towards popsicles and a group! (hoping they get restocked in the next Direct)"

Thanks guys!

Edit:
You can also request to send your tbt for each side
I.E. "300 tbt for Group" or "10 tbt for popsicle, 20 tbt for Group"


----------



## N e s s (Aug 16, 2015)

OH MY GOD, I JUST GOT A POPSICLE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 16, 2015)

Like Jacob said, a few things have been updated on the OP! >//v//< I just want to thank everyone so much for all the help we have received, all the donations we've gotten, and all the positive messages you guys are sending us!! You guys are all wonderful and so sweet!!! Thank you so very much!!!

The most recent update on the OP is on Jacob's side!! We decided that any donations made as of right now and in the future will be split into the "Popsicle Donation" and the "Group Donation"!!! Thanks to TheAhPoCawdOh making that amazing group petition for Team Popsicle, the mods are noticing that more people are interested in a group restock!! We still don't know if this will actually happen, but in case it does, we would like to save up some tbt for an actual group for us!! >//v/< Due to Justin's response, "There's nothing wrong with this: It doesn't hurt for folks to show us that they really want something as long as they're polite about it like this thread. It does help for us to see if there is a ton of demand.

It's worth noting that if we do decide to restock groups anytime soon, the cost will probably be dramatically increased from the current price. The Group add-on was originally intended to be an expensive purchase which encouraged people to pool their wealth together to purchase a group for themselves. Obviously, the current price doesn't really accomplish that with how things have changed in the past 4 years." we are believing that group restocks will be priced over 10k tbt now! So we will be needing a lot of tbt to be able to afford a group!! ;//v//;

If you'll like to donate solely towards the "Group donations" or "Popsicle donations" please feel free to state it when you comment or when you send the tbt to Jacob or I!! Thank you so very much once again everyone!! >//v/< 

Also an important note is that once the group is made anyone who loves popsicles may join upon request! <3 (Of course if you are part of Team Popsicle it's a definite invite ;D , but we want to make this open for those who can't afford or get a popsicle since we know it's really hard to get a popsicle collectible now ; A ; )​


----------



## N e s s (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm going to donate every TBT I have from now on to team popsicle!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 16, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> OH MY GOD, I JUST GOT A POPSICLE!!!!!!!!!!!!


OMG CONGRATS I SAW MAN!!! THAT'S GREAT!! I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!! >//v/<b 


TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> I'm going to donate every TBT I have from now on to team popsicle!


Ahhh!! You are too sweet!!! ;//v//; Thank you so much for your donations!! >//v/< (Please be sure to use your tbt for yourself as well!! I feel super bad that we are taking all your tbt!! ; A ; )


----------



## N e s s (Aug 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OMG CONGRATS I SAW MAN!!! THAT'S GREAT!! I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!! >//v/<b
> 
> Ahhh!! You are too sweet!!! ;//v//; Thank you so much for your donations!! >//v/< (Please be sure to use your tbt for yourself as well!! I feel super bad that we are taking all your tbt!! ; A ; )



Aw don't feel bad, just glad I'm helping


----------



## Miharu (Aug 16, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Aw don't feel bad, just glad I'm helping



You are so sweet!! Thank you so much for all your help!! ; v;


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 16, 2015)

thank youuu c:


----------



## Olivisigma (Aug 16, 2015)

I really want to join but I dont have a popsicle waaaaaaaaaah! >n<


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 16, 2015)

Olivisigma said:


> I really want to join but I dont have a popsicle waaaaaaaaaah! >n<



There is a group for people who dont have a popsicle :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also sent in 100 tbt for the group, do what ever you want with it


----------



## Jacob (Aug 16, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> There is a group for people who dont have a popsicle :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also sent in 100 tbt for the group, do what ever you want with it



got it thanks!!!


----------



## roseflower (Aug 16, 2015)

Congrats to the raffle winner Lizzy! 
I?d love to join Team Popsicle


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 16, 2015)

Jacob, can I have permission to search for some team Popsicles.
And borrow the money for the team-
:3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 16, 2015)

Olivisigma said:


> I really want to join but I dont have a popsicle waaaaaaaaaah! >n<


AWW!! Would you like me to add you to the "Popsicles in Freezing" List?  More info about it on my first post on the first page! <3 



Cadbberry said:


> There is a group for people who dont have a popsicle :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also sent in 100 tbt for the group, do what ever you want with it


Aww Cad!!! ;//v/; Thank you so much for your donation!!! <3


roseflower said:


> Congrats to the raffle winner Lizzy!
> I?d love to join Team Popsicle


I currently have you down on the "Popsicles in Freezing" roster! <3 Let me know if you find a popsicle/have a popsicle so I can add you to the official list!!! :3 Good luck finding one!! >//v//< 


Slammint said:


> Jacob, can I have permission to search for some team Popsicles.
> And borrow the money for the team-
> :3


Sorry Slammint! But as for the donations, only Jacob and I may have access to it since we are the founders. Thanks for offering though!! >//v/<b

However, if you do find a popsicle for sale, please feel free to PM Jacob or I!  (Or if you have enough tbt to get one and would like to sell it to us, we'll pay you the tbt back! c: )


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 16, 2015)

Well it wasn't like that when it just started lol.
Jacob said I could before so what's the diffrence


----------



## roseflower (Aug 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AWW!! Would you like me to add you to the "Popsicles in Freezing" List?  More info about it on my first post on the first page! <3
> 
> 
> Aww Cad!!! ;//v/; Thank you so much for your donation!!! <3
> ...



Thank you<3


----------



## N e s s (Aug 16, 2015)

Can I become an official team popsicle member now? :3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 16, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Well it wasn't like that when it just started lol.
> Jacob said I could before so what's the diffrence



If you are simply asking Jacob to lend you tbt from his own tbt wallet and not the donation pool, then that's perfectly fine and up to him.  
But if you were referring to the donation pool then I'm sorry to say that the donation pool shall only be allowed access to Jacob and I. c:

Also you don't need permission from either of us or anyone to buy a popsicle!  If you would like to donate a popsicle to us or sell one to us, please feel free to pm one of us or comment on our thread! Thanks!


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 16, 2015)

Can I just join and say I have a popsicle?
*wink wink*
cc;


----------



## Miharu (Aug 16, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Thank you<3


You are very welcome! <3



TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Can I become an official team popsicle member now? :3


YES!~ What color would you like your name to be? 


oswaldies said:


> Can I just join and say I have a popsicle?
> *wink wink*
> cc;


I can add you to the "Popsicles in Freezing" instead ;D (More information is on my first post on the first page! )


----------



## N e s s (Aug 16, 2015)

Can I be light green?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 16, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Jacob, can I have permission to search for some team Popsicles.
> And borrow the money for the team-
> :3



you can always find members and direct them here! anyone can! 
as for the bells, miharu and I have a really complex way of splitting the bells, so parting with it 3 ways would not be good.
sorry!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 16, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Can I be light green?



Added!!! Congrats once again on your popsicle!!!!  Also would you like to stay on the raffle list or be taken off? c:


----------



## N e s s (Aug 16, 2015)

I'll stay on the raffle list, the more the merrier


----------



## Miharu (Aug 16, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> I'll stay on the raffle list, the more the merrier



Hahaha okay!~ And Most definitely!~ One can never get enough popsicles!  (I'm starting to get addicted to these cute emojis ahaha)


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 16, 2015)

Cries*


But if I find one ur paying


----------



## Jacob (Aug 16, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Cries*
> 
> 
> But if I find one ur paying



ya if u find one we can buy it from you


----------



## Miharu (Aug 16, 2015)

A little update for everyone!! >//v//< 

There will be a Team Swirl thread happening sometime soon!! Jacob and I talked about this and we both just wanted to let you guys know that you can join Team Popsicle AND Team Swirl!! Jacob and I don't mind at all if you'll like to join both! We won't be kicking anyone out just because you want to join both!  As long as you are a popsicle lover you will always be part of Team Popsicle! <3 ​


----------



## Damniel (Aug 16, 2015)

Made some Popsicle art! I know I'm an amazing artist pm me if you want me of this beautiful art


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 16, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> View attachment 143045
> Made some Popsicle art! I know I'm an amazing artist pm me if you want me of this beautiful art



Dude that's amazing,
I bet all the girls want you for that art.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 16, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Dude that's amazing,
> I bet all the girls want you for that art.



lol ladies love a good artist....


----------



## Jacob (Aug 16, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> View attachment 143045
> Made some Popsicle art! I know I'm an amazing artist pm me if you want me of this beautiful art



aww haha its so cute!
When i get the time im gonna have to crop it!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 16, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> aww haha its so cute!
> When i get the time im gonna have to crop it!



haha im glad you like it, i mean of course you did!


----------



## N e s s (Aug 16, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> View attachment 143045
> Made some Popsicle art! I know I'm an amazing artist pm me if you want me of this beautiful art



Kawaii!

- - - Post Merge - - -



I did a thing! Lol, its an 8 bit bump to anyone who's old school, and I give full permission to put it into the OP.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 16, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Kawaii!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



aw haha its so cute!
Cant wait till miharu sees this


----------



## N e s s (Aug 16, 2015)

Should I maybe make the bottom a beach setting to follow collectible standards?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 16, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok! I kinda edited it a lil! I hope u dont mind?



- - - Post Merge - - -



TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Should I maybe make the bottom a beach setting to follow collectible standards?



totally up to you!


----------



## N e s s (Aug 16, 2015)

Made the stick one whole instead of 2, you can use whichever you like best


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 16, 2015)

^-^ Just got my computer fixed and returned tonight!  So expect to see me on the forum again c:
o: So much added to the first post, and so many posts to read ahaha I'm gonna be stalking this thread for awhile~

Also congrats Lizzy on getting the popsicle!  I've decided it's really not worth the effort stalking people for a swirl anymore, and I'm gonna try to get a peach and the full birthstone set instead (since I actually have a chance at those), but I'll still be more than happy to help in any way I can with the group!


----------



## N e s s (Aug 16, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ^-^ Just got my computer fixed and returned tonight!  So expect to see me on the forum again c:
> o: So much added to the first post, and so many posts to read ahaha I'm gonna be stalking this thread for awhile~
> 
> Also congrats Lizzy on getting the popsicle!  I've decided it's really not worth the effort stalking people for a swirl anymore, and I'm gonna try to get a peach and the full birthstone set instead (since I actually have a chance at those), but I'll still be more than happy to help in any way I can with the group!



Ahh welcome back! I just came an official team member! Also, I made some art for the group, its on page 51!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 16, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ^-^ Just got my computer fixed and returned tonight!  So expect to see me on the forum again c:
> o: So much added to the first post, and so many posts to read ahaha I'm gonna be stalking this thread for awhile~
> 
> Also congrats Lizzy on getting the popsicle!  I've decided it's really not worth the effort stalking people for a swirl anymore, and I'm gonna try to get a peach and the full birthstone set instead (since I actually have a chance at those), but I'll still be more than happy to help in any way I can with the group!



Welcome back!
I know that there will be a Team Swirl developing by Kawaii Cupcakes. Maybe you could win a swirl from there!

Good luck on your collectibles hunt!


----------



## N e s s (Aug 16, 2015)

So glad I didnt buy the swirl from the auction, I got my popsicle :3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 16, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Ahh welcome back! I just came an official team member! Also, I made some art for the group, its on page 51!



Awesome! Congrats! c:
And I seen!  I can't art worth a darn other than designs in-game, so there's gonna be no artistic input from me ahaha



Jacob_lawall said:


> Welcome back!
> I know that there will be a Team Swirl developing by Kawaii Cupcakes. Maybe you could win a swirl from there!
> 
> Good luck on your collectibles hunt!



Oh bloody hell.  Please don't tell me there's gonna be a Mote of Flame club e.e
XD Either way, thanks!  I'm gonna definitely need it!
I'm afraid it's too late here for me to continue reading so I'll be going asleep, goodnight everyone! c:
ugh i hope there's not another 100 pages to read thru tomorrow LOL I'm glad this is popular at least~

Also, P.S., later tomorrow I may or may not have possibly donations ready and available to send, depending on what I can get my hands on.


----------



## N e s s (Aug 16, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Awesome! Congrats! c:
> And I seen!  I can't art worth a darn other than designs in-game, so there's gonna be no artistic input from me ahaha
> 
> 
> ...



No, I don't think a mote of flame club is possible, its unique so everyone gets 1.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 16, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Awesome! Congrats! c:
> And I seen!  I can't art worth a darn other than designs in-game, so there's gonna be no artistic input from me ahaha
> 
> 
> ...



I sure hope these clubs don't pop up for every single collectible!

Thanks for considering donations! Have a good sleep, brother!


----------



## N e s s (Aug 16, 2015)

We did it before it was cool yo, we in da hood.


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 17, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> at a wedding until like suuuper late, im there right now too!



Jacob's toast: "I would like to wish the popsicles a very popsicle life and to remember to always stand by your popsicle, in both the popsicle and the swirl times".




Miharu said:


> Team Swirl thread​




Why not in this same thread? Pretty much everyone is here is going to join there since noth collectibles kinda look like a "team". Plus that would divide the replies and make us have to read two threads instead of just one.




Jacob_lawall said:


> Ok! I kinda edited it a lil! I hope u dont mind?
> 
> View attachment 143069



But... but... that's a beach! They will melt!






Won't somebody please think of the popsicles!​


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> Why not in this same thread? Pretty much everyone is here is going to join there since noth collectibles kinda look like a "team". Plus that would divide the replies and make us have to read two threads instead of just one.



We decided to let others create their own groups. We believe it will be pretty fun to have a small rivalry! Don't you agree? I know a lot of people who have only a popsicle on this Team, and to some, the Swirl is of no interest to them. I also know some people around the forum who only like the Swirl. 

Personally, I also think it'll be too much work to buy swirls haha - they are almost doubled in value! So we will be sticking with only Team Popsicle!


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 17, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> We decided to let others create their own groups. We believe it will be pretty fun to have a small rivalry! Don't you agree? I know a lot of people who have only a popsicle on this Team, and to some, the Swirl is of no interest to them. I also know some people around the forum who only like the Swirl.
> 
> Personally, I also think it'll be too much work to buy swirls haha - they are almost doubled in value! So we will be sticking with only Team Popsicle!



Oh I thought it was going to be run by you guys... don't mind the comment then


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> Oh I thought it was going to be run by you guys... don't mind the comment then



haha! No user named Kawaii Cupcakes will be creating it. She is looking for a co-founder at the moment!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 17, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> View attachment 143045
> Made some Popsicle art! I know I'm an amazing artist pm me if you want me of this beautiful art



IT'S BEAUTIFUL AHAHHA GREAT JOB XD Are you okay with me adding this to the OP banner bumps? c:



Jacob_lawall said:


> Ok! I kinda edited it a lil! I hope u dont mind?
> 
> View attachment 143069
> 
> ...



OHH NICE EDIT!! XD 



TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> View attachment 143071
> Made the stick one whole instead of 2, you can use whichever you like best


AHH I LIKE THE ONE STICK MUCH BETTER!~ I'll add it to the OP!! Thanks!! XD 



Lucanosa said:


> ^-^ Just got my computer fixed and returned tonight!  So expect to see me on the forum again c:
> o: So much added to the first post, and so many posts to read ahaha I'm gonna be stalking this thread for awhile~
> 
> Also congrats Lizzy on getting the popsicle!  I've decided it's really not worth the effort stalking people for a swirl anymore, and I'm gonna try to get a peach and the full birthstone set instead (since I actually have a chance at those), but I'll still be more than happy to help in any way I can with the group!



I was wondering where you went!!! ; v ; Welcome back!! So glad your computer was able to get fixed!  Looking forward to seeing you around the forums again!!! c: 

Oh most definitely ahahah we added so many things to the OP!! There's going to be so much more happening in the future as well!!  

OHH!! GOOD LUCK ON YOUR COLLECTIBLE HUNT!  And d'aww that's so sweet of you!! Thank you! ;//v//;



JeffreyAC said:


> Oh I thought it was going to be run by you guys... don't mind the comment then


Ohhh ahahha nope not at all! XD I personally prefer popsicle over swirl! I honestly did suggest and thought of having a swirl roster, but Jacob opened my eyes bwuahahaha!~ It'll be really weird and biased to people who love swirls more since this thread is more dedicated to the popsicle collectible ahahah XD I love popsicles WAYYY more than the swirls ahahaha XD 

It's definitely going to be a fun rivalry though!!!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 17, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> View attachment 143071
> Made the stick one whole instead of 2, you can use whichever you like best





Miharu said:


> IT'S BEAUTIFUL AHAHHA GREAT JOB XD Are you okay with me adding this to the OP banner bumps? c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm fine with using it! You have my consent!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 17, 2015)

New banners added to the OP thanks to Call me Daniel and TheAhPoCawdOh! c:

Also I have a question for all Team Popsicle members and future members! What are your favorite colors? (You may choose a maximum of two colors! ) This is for a secret project I have in store for you guys! ​


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 17, 2015)

Miharu said:


> New banners added to the OP thanks to Call me Daniel and TheAhPoCawdOh! c:
> 
> Also I have a question for all Team Popsicle members and future members! What are your favorite colors? (You may choose a maximum of two colors! ) This is for a secret project I have in store for you guys! ​



Pink and purple


----------



## Olivisigma (Aug 17, 2015)

Yeah put me on the list


----------



## Taj (Aug 17, 2015)

Miharu said:


> New banners added to the OP thanks to Call me Daniel and TheAhPoCawdOh! c:
> 
> Also I have a question for all Team Popsicle members and future members! What are your favorite colors? (You may choose a maximum of two colors! ) This is for a secret project I have in store for you guys! ​



whatever rhymes with orange


----------



## Miele (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm not sure if I can answer this or not 
But my favourite colours are pale yellow and pink ~


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 17, 2015)

Miharu said:


> New banners added to the OP thanks to Call me Daniel and TheAhPoCawdOh! c:
> 
> Also I have a question for all Team Popsicle members and future members! What are your favorite colors? (You may choose a maximum of two colors! ) This is for a secret project I have in store for you guys! ​



Blue and orange (ironically the colors of the motes)


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

Miharu said:


> New banners added to the OP thanks to Call me Daniel and TheAhPoCawdOh! c:
> 
> Also I have a question for all Team Popsicle members and future members! What are your favorite colors? (You may choose a maximum of two colors! ) This is for a secret project I have in store for you guys! ​



blue and yellow



neester14 said:


> whatever rhymes with orange



Oh so Door Hinge? S/o to drake and Josh


----------



## himeki (Aug 17, 2015)

Made you guys a banner! 




​


----------



## ardrey (Aug 17, 2015)

Miharu said:


> New banners added to the OP thanks to Call me Daniel and TheAhPoCawdOh! c:
> 
> Also I have a question for all Team Popsicle members and future members! What are your favorite colors? (You may choose a maximum of two colors! ) This is for a secret project I have in store for you guys! ​



navy blue and gold!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Made you guys a banner!
> 
> 
> 
> ​



This looks super nice!
How large is it?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

double


----------



## himeki (Aug 17, 2015)

719x500 I think...I can re-size it if its too big 
Also, can I go on the Freezing list? Trying to find a Popsicle of my own!


----------



## Byngo (Aug 17, 2015)

Miharu said:


> New banners added to the OP thanks to Call me Daniel and TheAhPoCawdOh! c:
> 
> Also I have a question for all Team Popsicle members and future members! What are your favorite colors? (You may choose a maximum of two colors! ) This is for a secret project I have in store for you guys! ​



mint and purple

<3


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> 719x500 I think...I can re-size it if its too big
> Also, can I go on the Freezing list? Trying to find a Popsicle of my own!



Resizing it would be great! I really wanna use this in my sig!

And I can add you to the raffle list now! Miharu can add you to the popsicle in freezing list when she's online!


----------



## himeki (Aug 17, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Resizing it would be great! I really wanna use this in my sig!
> 
> And I can add you to the raffle list now! Miharu can add you to the popsicle in freezing list when she's online!



Great, thank you! What would you like it to be?
EDIT: Just realized its 719*250 xD


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Great, thank you! What would you like it to be?
> EDIT: Just realized its 719*250 xD



500 x 200, but if that distorts it, 450 x 200 would also be good. 
I would like to add text on top and on bottom.


----------



## himeki (Aug 17, 2015)

I can do you 500x174?






- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> New banners added to the OP thanks to Call me Daniel and TheAhPoCawdOh! c:
> 
> Also I have a question for all Team Popsicle members and future members! What are your favorite colors? (You may choose a maximum of two colors! ) This is for a secret project I have in store for you guys! ​



My favorite colors are black or blood red 

- - - Post Merge - - -

test


----------



## Patypus (Aug 17, 2015)

Miharu said:


> New banners added to the OP thanks to Call me Daniel and TheAhPoCawdOh! c:
> 
> Also I have a question for all Team Popsicle members and future members! What are your favorite colors? (You may choose a maximum of two colors! ) This is for a secret project I have in store for you guys! ​



Orange and white!


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 17, 2015)

leafy green and cerulean blue?? idk if i had to be super precise


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Green and Cyan


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 17, 2015)

blue and yellow


----------



## N e s s (Aug 17, 2015)

Blue and light green!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 17, 2015)

Miharu said:


> New banners added to the OP thanks to Call me Daniel and TheAhPoCawdOh! c:
> 
> Also I have a question for all Team Popsicle members and future members! What are your favorite colors? (You may choose a maximum of two colors! ) This is for a secret project I have in store for you guys! ​



Blue and Black


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I can do you 500x174?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks so good!!


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 17, 2015)

Blue and black or white and gold~












(reference much?)


----------



## himeki (Aug 17, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> looks so good!!



Thank you!


----------



## Skyfall (Aug 17, 2015)

My. Favorite colors are purple and charcoal gray.  Whats the project?!?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

Skyfall said:


> My. Favorite colors are purple and charcoal gray.  Whats the project?!?



Its a 


Spoiler



_s e c r e t _


I do not even know.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 17, 2015)

Miharu said:


> New banners added to the OP thanks to Call me Daniel and TheAhPoCawdOh! c:
> 
> Also I have a question for all Team Popsicle members and future members! What are your favorite colors? (You may choose a maximum of two colors! ) This is for a secret project I have in store for you guys! ​



Green and pink


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 17, 2015)

*May I join team popsicle please? I got a message for Slammint so I thought I was already added! Can you also make my name color hunter green when you add me?
*
Like  Lucanosa, I have been stalking this thread for awhile~ so many posts 
to read and I actually read through all of it!! I love reading! so heres my blurb...

**I just love Team Popsicle! people here are so full of humor and creativity! 

Call me Daniel, this is an awesome poem, very cute too ^^
I wrote a poem *ahem*
Roses are red
Violets are blue
Sugar is sweet
And Popsicles are too~
hehe i like the colours i chose 

I have signed the petition by the way!! When do we know 
if the restocked happen and when it will occur? Are we at
10,000 tbt yet?
Why cant there be more popsicle collectible made in the market?
is that impossible to do? Is restocking the only way to 
get more popsicle collectible made? I forget who made the popsicle 
collectible, but couldn't we ask the creator of the popsicle collectible
to make more since the original creator is the one who made it?


*Answers to several questions/comments...*
My favorite collectible after the popsicle  would be the cake collectible...
I want to make a sweets group and anyone who has any sweets collectible like
cake, popsicle, ice cream, candy can join but maybe it will take too much
work huh?

My favorite colors are hunter green and sky blue!

Im glad there will be a rivalry of some sort and that there will be a 
team swirl thread! Ill be members of both so I guess no rivalry 
for me = ] *So wheres the team swirl group link? I love to join!*
If kawaii has a thread, if anyone can pm the thread or form, it would
be nice!

*Miharu,* I love No game no Life!!!! I want to watch next season
already! Ive just watched the entire season 1 for the second time!

*Requests*

Jacob, can you update my name to hunter green color?

*Donation*

Seems neither Miharu or Jacob is online at the moment but I 
have sent Jacob 300 tbt. Please split the bells in this way...
*100 tbt for Group 200, tbt for popsicle*

**really glad I have a goal for collecting more tbt! I have so many igb bells that its ridiculous. Seen so many ask to trade tbt for igb so ill donate as much tbt as often as  possible so that everyone can get a popsicle collectible too!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> *May I join team popsicle please? I got a message for Slammint so I thought I was already added! Can you also make my name color hunter green when you add me?
> *
> Like  Lucanosa, I have been stalking this thread for awhile~ so many posts
> to read and I actually read through all of it!! I love reading! so heres my blurb...
> ...



Wow! Thanks so much for taking the time to do this for us! I will try to answer all your questions to the best of my Ability!

Ok so first of all, I am not offline, just Invisible! Miharu is offline I believe. 
I got your donation and updated the OP, Thanks soo much!!

For the group, We are moving slow, considering we added that option yesterday - we only have about 400 tbt towards that :,)

Popsicle Collectibles are now discontinued- They were a prize from last year's summer event that could be bought at the shop. The Creator was Lassy, who is not part of the staff, so there is no way to possibly get a restock! She only designed the collectible, not put it in the shop.

I am in charge of the Raffle and Donation Lists, so Miharu is going to be the one who changes your name color 

Thanks for taking such an enthusiastic approach to Team Popsicle! Its great to have people as energetic as you on our team!!


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks for answering and yeah its hard to know whos offline or invisible. Sometimes I get to trades  late or cant do the trade because the person doesnt have the thing I want anymore because I assume that persons offline for the day so i log off for the day too! 

If Lassy were to put it in the shop,wouldnt it be better? Can she not do that? Or hard to get hold of her?

Im looking for the chocolate cake collectible so if you or miharu has an extra you can sell to me for tbt or something, that would be awesome! If not, I guess ill just hunt for it in the tbt market everyday! After getting chocolate cake collectible and my birthstone, theres no other use for tbt for me so Ill contribute as much as I can!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> Thanks for answering and yeah its hard to know whos offline or invisible. Sometimes I get to trades  late or cant do the trade because the person doesnt have the thing I want anymore because I assume that persons offline for the day so i log off for the day too!
> 
> If Lassy were to put it in the shop,wouldnt it be better? Can she not do that? Or hard to get hold of her?
> 
> Im looking for the chocolate cake collectible so if you or miharu has an extra you can sell to me for tbt or something, that would be awesome! If not, I guess ill just hunt for it in the tbt market everyday! After getting chocolate cake collectible and my birthstone, theres no other use for tbt for me so Ill contribute as much as I can!



Unfortunatly, Only staff can restock the shop and Lassy Isnt staff (and shes not very active anymore)

and Neither Miharu or I have a chocolate cake haha, sorry! I will be on the look out for you tho


----------



## WonderK (Aug 17, 2015)

Miharu said:


> New banners added to the OP thanks to Call me Daniel and TheAhPoCawdOh! c:
> 
> Also I have a question for all Team Popsicle members and future members! What are your favorite colors? (You may choose a maximum of two colors! ) This is for a secret project I have in store for you guys! ​



*Green* and *blue*


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 17, 2015)

hahaah thats fine! I shall continue to search!


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 17, 2015)

I DON'T KNOW WHICH I LIKE BETTER POPSICLES OR SWIRLS. ;~; ummm ummm popsicles look cooler but now I need to buy one


----------



## Miharu (Aug 17, 2015)

WOW HAHA I missed a lot!! I'll be going back to page 53 and reading everyone's comments and replying back! Hahaha


----------



## Miharu (Aug 17, 2015)

Roster and the GFX sigs/banners have been updated!  I just finished writing down all of your favorite colors! Thanks for responding guys! I'm still missing a few more answers from team members! c: Please feel free to take your time to answer since this project will most likely take a few days and at most a week (hopefully XD ) 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Olivisigma said:


> Yeah put me on the list


Added to the freezing list!!  



MayorEvvie said:


> Made you guys a banner!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh thank you so very much!!! It's so cute!!! I added it to the OP! <3 



Skyfall said:


> My. Favorite colors are purple and charcoal gray.  Whats the project?!?


Hehehe it's a secret  Stay tuned! 



pearly19 said:


> *May I join team popsicle please? I got a message for Slammint so I thought I was already added! Can you also make my name color hunter green when you add me?
> *
> Like  Lucanosa, I have been stalking this thread for awhile~ so many posts
> to read and I actually read through all of it!! I love reading! so heres my blurb...
> ...


Oh! It's best to send Jacob or I a message if you'll like to join the team or comment on our thread! <3 I just added you to the roster!  Is that green the right color? If not, please let me know and I'll change it asap! 

Ahhh thank you so much for taking your time to read through the thread!!! We are always happy to have wonderful members like yourself! <3

Thanks to Jacob for answering most of your questions!!  Also as for Team Swirl, they won't be out yet until Kawaii finds a Co-Founder to help her out, since doing it by yourself is definitely difficult, so she's looking for a helping hand as of now! c: 

ALSO AHHH IKR??? I'm so sad they left us hanging!!! ; A ; I can't wait for season two for No Game No Life to come out!!! It's just killing me! Hahahaha The wait is XD But I know it'll be so worth it!!! 

Thank you so very much for your donations!!! ;//v/; You are amazing!~





Goldenapple said:


> I DON'T KNOW WHICH I LIKE BETTER POPSICLES OR SWIRLS. ;~; ummm ummm popsicles look cooler but now I need to buy one



BWUAHAHAHA POPSICLES ALL THE WAY C;< OH! Would you like to be added to the raffle list on the OP then? ​


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 17, 2015)

Sure. ^ c:


----------



## Jacob (Aug 18, 2015)

Goldenapple said:


> Sure. ^ c:



will add u now!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 18, 2015)

Goldenapple said:


> Sure. ^ c:



Jacob will be adding you to the "Looking for Popsicles" List soon! c: All info posted on the first page!  So basically that list is for people who wants a popsicle and is looking for one! What Jacob and I do is if we find a popsicle we buy it and raffle it off to the people on the lists! c: (Since we have a lot of bells donated to Team Popsicle, I'm 100% sure we can afford the next one and give it out for free! c: ) If you have any questions please feel free to ask! (It's explained better on the OP ahahha XD )


----------



## Mayor Jasmine (Aug 18, 2015)

Ahh, this is such a cute idea! ^.^ Haha, I wish I had a Popsicle. uvu


----------



## Jacob (Aug 18, 2015)

mayorelise said:


> Ahh, this is such a cute idea! ^.^ Haha, I wish I had a Popsicle. uvu



would you want me to add you to the raffle list? or do u have no interest at all? xD


----------



## Mayor Jasmine (Aug 18, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> would you want me to add you to the raffle list? or do u have no interest at all? xD



Yes please! Thanks so much!! cx


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 18, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Also I have a question for all Team Popsicle members and future members! What are your favorite colors? (You may choose a maximum of two colors! ) This is for a secret project I have in store for you guys! ​



Royal Blue and Baby Blue... if that's one color, then Cyan


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 18, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Roster and the GFX sigs/banners have been updated!  I just finished writing down all of your favorite colors! Thanks for responding guys! I'm still missing a few more answers from team members! c: Please feel free to take your time to answer since this project will most likely take a few days and at most a week (hopefully XD )
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...



Thank you!! I guess the hunter green doesnt really stand out unless my name is bolded but that is fine! 

I shall continue to pop into this thread every now and then. At the moment I am trying to get all my dreamies but having a tough time getting filbert or teddy to move T.T so many people have drake for me and I feel terrible making them wait! 

Ill try to see if anyone wonderful can help kawaii but she probably will be the best to judge! cant wait for team swirl too!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 18, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> Thank you!! I guess the hunter green doesnt really stand out unless my name is bolded but that is fine!
> 
> I shall continue to pop into this thread every now and then. At the moment I am trying to get all my dreamies but having a tough time getting filbert or teddy to move T.T so many people have drake for me and I feel terrible making them wait!
> 
> Ill try to see if anyone wonderful can help kawaii but she probably will be the best to judge! cant wait for team swirl too!



There's a lighter green if you'll like me to put that instead! c: 

Oh gosh!! ; __ ; I find it such a pain to try to get that 1-2 villager you want out!! It's so time consuming ; __ ; I wish you the best of luck though!!! You can do it!!! ;v ; I hope you can get Drake in!! 

Yesss!!!! Definitely!! I can't wait to have a rivalry with Team Swirl!! Bwuahaha XD


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 18, 2015)

hunter green is fine  thanks for such a quick response, both you and jacob!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 18, 2015)

Hahaha no problem at all!! I'm actually on my phone trying to fall asleep ahahaha it's so hot here!! ; A ; I get so sleepy and tired when it's super hot hahaha!~ 

Also woo!! I'm glad to see you guys using the official banner!!! ;//v//; One day we shall rule the threads with Team Popsicle banners/sigs!  Hahaha


----------



## Jacob (Aug 18, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha no problem at all!! I'm actually on my phone trying to fall asleep ahahaha it's so hot here!! ; A ; I get so sleepy and tired when it's super hot hahaha!~
> 
> Also woo!! I'm glad to see you guys using the official banner!!! ;//v//; One day we shall rule the threads with Team Popsicle banners/sigs!  Hahaha



Just updated my sig lets gooo


----------



## Miharu (Aug 18, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Just updated my sig lets gooo



YEEEE LET'S DO THIS AHAHAHA!~


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 18, 2015)

Im sorry hear that its so hot over, I could barely endure the soCal heat at 99 degrees!!! I shouldnt complain >< You should turn on the fans, if you have  a bunch like my asian house has! Yes I really like the team popsicle banner i have in the sig!

I heard that in many countries, you sleep during the day because heat is too unbareable and wake up at night to go out/hang out!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have no idea howyou have sooo many collectibles  pretty amazing


----------



## Olivisigma (Aug 18, 2015)

Can I have a popsicle if i donate all my tbt?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 18, 2015)

OMG I WANT TO JOIN TEAM POPSICLE BUT HOW!?

I regret selling my popsicle a couple of months ago so much.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 18, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> I have no idea howyou have sooo many collectibles  pretty amazing



Miharu and I are really big on collecting things haha!
I used to search for her and she used to search for me, If we found a collectible that one of us wanted, we just bought it right away! 



Olivisigma said:


> Can I have a popsicle if i donate all my tbt?



Sorry, we dont have any extras at the moment, I will add you to the raffle list tho!



Arcticfox5 said:


> OMG I WANT TO JOIN TEAM POPSICLE BUT HOW!?
> 
> I regret selling my popsicle a couple of months ago so much.



Hahaha its ok! you will get another one eventually!
i will add you to the raffle list now!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 18, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> Im sorry hear that its so hot over, I could barely endure the soCal heat at 99 degrees!!! I shouldnt complain >< You should turn on the fans, if you have  a bunch like my asian house has! Yes I really like the team popsicle banner i have in the sig!
> 
> I heard that in many countries, you sleep during the day because heat is too unbareable and wake up at night to go out/hang out!
> 
> ...



Oh gosh ahaha I just can't stand the heat in general XD Ahahaha!~ And yeah we have a lot of fans in the house but the thing is, it's so hot outside, we are basically just blowing hot air around DX I'm so happy to know you like it!~ WonderK did an amazing job on that banner ahahaha!~ XD

LOL!~ I've heard that too!! Only difference with me is that if it's my day off work or I don't work in the morning I tend to just stay up at night and sleep during the day XD Ahahaha surprisingly I actually slept instead of nap!! I recently just woke up and I slept for 13 hours holy ahahaha (I thought it was going to be a short nap ahahaha)

Hahaha thanks!! Like Jacob said, we pretty much helped each other out!! Hahaha XD I think I'm pretty much done collecting though!!! (since no more tbt ahahaha)


----------



## Jacob (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Miharu (Aug 18, 2015)

Another question for the project I have in mind! <3 

Who here loves anime? <: If so, what is your favorite anime/characters? <3 (If you don't watch anime, then no worries! It's just more options I have to work with for the project! c: ) Thanks!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 18, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Another question for the project I have in mind! <3
> 
> Who here loves anime? <: If so, what is your favorite anime/characters? <3 Thanks!



O my gosh i-is this a question?
My favorite anime character is likely Black Star from Soul Eater!


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 18, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Another question for the project I have in mind! <3
> 
> Who here loves anime? <: If so, what is your favorite anime/characters? <3 Thanks!


ahh i don't watch anime!! not sure what really counts as anime but chances are i don't.. does it matter a ton?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 18, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> O my gosh i-is this a question?
> My favorite anime character is likely Black Star from Sword Art Online!



Death Gunnnn ahahaha omg XD Gotta say, I love Sinon so much <3 She's so boss ; v ;


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 18, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> O my gosh i-is this a question?
> My favorite anime character is likely Black Star from Soul Eater!



Bruh Yass sorry to intrude but I love Sao naruto and fairly tail and soul eater just wanted to say that
I'm currently watching fairy tail episode 58 yass


----------



## Miharu (Aug 18, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> ahh i don't watch anime!! not sure what really counts as anime but chances are i don't.. does it matter a ton?



Nope!! It's just more options I have to work with for the project if you do watch it! <:


----------



## Jacob (Aug 18, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Death Gunnnn ahahaha omg XD Gotta say, I love Sinon so much <3 She's so boss ; v ;



Oh god i had a typo xD
Black star is from soul eater, my bad!!!

Sword Art Online is my SECOND favorite, so i typed it in instead! hehe, i updated my first response!
(I love Sinon too xD)


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm still watching the second season of Sao I'm to lazy to finish


----------



## himeki (Aug 18, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Another question for the project I have in mind! <3
> 
> Who here loves anime? <: If so, what is your favorite anime/characters? <3 (If you don't watch anime, then no worries! It's just more options I have to work with for the project! c: ) Thanks!



do i watch anime
Yes, I do! My current favorite is Black Butler and my favorite characters are Grelle Sutcliff and the Undertaker~


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 18, 2015)

I've been wanting to ask Jacob is that you in your profile pic XD


----------



## Miharu (Aug 18, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> Bruh Yass sorry to intrude but I love Sao naruto and fairly tail and soul eater just wanted to say that
> I'm currently watching fairy tail episode 58 yass


FAIRY TAILL YESSSSS!~ <3 I love Fairy Tail ahahhaah it's wayy too funny!!! XD I finished SAO and it was so good <3 I love the first arc and the last one. Wasn't too big on ALO though ahaha XD As for Naruto, it's good, but I gave up on watching it since the fillers destroyed me ahahha it's over now so I may try to watch it again just need to figure out where I left off XD 

As for Soul Eater omg ahahah such an old but great anime <3 


Jacob_lawall said:


> Oh god i had a typo xD
> Black star is from soul eater, my bad!!!
> 
> Sword Art Online is my SECOND favorite, so i typed it in instead! hehe, i updated my first response!
> (I love Sinon too xD)


LOL I THOUGHT SO ahaha when you said Black Star from SAO I was like (He likes Death Gun? XD or does he mean Black Star from Soul Eater? Hmmm XD ) 

Ahahaha



Fantasyrick said:


> I'm still watching the second season of Sao I'm to lazy to finish


LOL FINISH ITTTT! Gun Gale Online is so awesome!!!


----------



## himeki (Aug 18, 2015)

I GOT ONE
AHAHAHAHAHAH


YES
WOOOOOOO


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 18, 2015)

I wish they would make another season for soul eater one day one day XD


----------



## Jacob (Aug 18, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> I've been wanting to ask Jacob is that you in your profile pic XD



yea haha!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fantasyrick said:


> I wish they would make another season for soul eater one day one day XD



they made soul eater not!


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 18, 2015)

Yee but I didn't like soul eater not

- - - Post Merge - - -

Plus it was a manga ;-;


----------



## himeki (Aug 18, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> Yee but I didn't like soul eater not
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Plus it was a manga ;-;



I think they made it an anime too?


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 18, 2015)

Idk but pepole told me it's not like the original ;-; and the original was bae


----------



## Jacob (Aug 18, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> Yee but I didn't like soul eater not
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Plus it was a manga ;-;



its also an anime 

just not as good xD


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 18, 2015)

I wish I could join team Popsicle but I'm lacking tbt and Popsicles XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nuuu I wanted to join but I don't have a Popsicle


----------



## Damniel (Aug 18, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> That's weird I also wrote a poem!
> 
> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> ...



YEAH WELL I AM NOW!!!


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 18, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Another question for the project I have in mind! <3
> 
> Who here loves anime? <: If so, what is your favorite anime/characters? <3 (If you don't watch anime, then no worries! It's just more options I have to work with for the project! c: ) Thanks!



WHY MUST YOU MAKE ME CHOOSE?!?! I really love Medusa from Soul Eater though. Here are some of the animes i watch if you want to know ^.^



Spoiler



Black Butler
Soul Eater
Spice and Wolf
Attack on Titan
Ouran High School Host Club
I used to watch Naruto. I don't mind it ^.^
Fairy Tail
Magi
SAO
Rurouni Kenshin 
Wolf's Rain
Sailor Moon- It was okay I guess. 
Wolf Children
Silver Spoon
Angel Beats
I know there is more, i am just not remembering


----------



## Jacob (Aug 18, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> WHY MUST YOU MAKE ME CHOOSE?!?! I really love Medusa from Soul Eater though. Here are some of the animes i watch if you want to know ^.^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I literally love soul eater im so happy


----------



## Damniel (Aug 18, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I literally love soul eater im so happy



never saw it... i love madoka magica though!


----------



## Sholee (Aug 18, 2015)

Can i joinnnnn?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 18, 2015)

Sholee said:


> Can i joinnnnn?



no





JK YES


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 18, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I literally love soul eater im so happy



My friend got me into it. Oh yeah I forgot Rurouni Kenshin oops lol

SteinxMedusa is OTP *COUGH COUGH*


----------



## Sholee (Aug 18, 2015)

can i request #FFD700 as my member color


----------



## Damniel (Aug 18, 2015)

can my color be red please? thanks!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 18, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> I wish I could join team Popsicle but I'm lacking tbt and Popsicles XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Nuuu I wanted to join but I don't have a Popsicle



I can add you to the "Popsicles in Freezing" roster if you'll like!!! More info on the first page!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Aug 18, 2015)

WHERE ARE YOU ALL BUYING THESE POPCICLES FROM?!

You are all magic!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 18, 2015)

*MINI UPDATE! *
We just bought 2 more popsicles for 1.7k tbt each thanks to Sholee!!! Now we will have 2 free popsicles to raffle off to you guys!!!  

Also the roster has now been updated!! Congrats to those who just got their popsicles!!




MissLily123 said:


> WHY MUST YOU MAKE ME CHOOSE?!?! I really love Medusa from Soul Eater though. Here are some of the animes i watch if you want to know ^.^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG THAT'S GREAT AHAHAHA!~ Ouran High School is just so amazing and hilarious and omg ahahaha <3 Black Butler ahhhhh I could go on about anime ahahaha I wrote down your favorite anime list!! Thanks for the feedback!! 



Sholee said:


> Can i joinnnnn?



LOOL OF COURSE YOU MAY!!! I made a special section for people like you ;D 



Call me Daniel said:


> can my color be red please? thanks!



Added!!! CONGRATS MAN XD



John Lennon said:


> WHERE ARE YOU ALL BUYING THESE POPCICLES FROM?!
> 
> You are all magic!



Sholee!! LOOL We just bought the last of it from Sholee! XD​


----------



## Jacob (Aug 18, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> WHERE ARE YOU ALL BUYING THESE POPCICLES FROM?!
> 
> You are all magic!



Ya, latest sales were from:

Sholee
Shib
Lizzy541

I believe they are all out of extras tho (they were getting offers lightning fast haha)


----------



## Hermione Granger (Aug 18, 2015)

funny thing is I was gonna ask sholee about it but as soon as the page refreshed, her sentence went from "not selling peaches" to her current one and I was just like "ah......" bad timing for me


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 18, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Another question for the project I have in mind! <3
> 
> Who here loves anime? <: If so, what is your favorite anime/characters? <3 (If you don't watch anime, then no worries! It's just more options I have to work with for the project! c: ) Thanks!



Huge fan of Sakura Haruno from Naruto Shippuden, Kanade from Angel Beats, or Lucy from Elfen Lied


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 18, 2015)

Miharu said:


> -snip



Them random banana peels tho lol!I love Ouran. Oh i could go on all day as well about anime! I need to re-watch Fairy Tail, because i am all up to date, and same with Black Butler. I have yet to see Book of Circus and Book of Murder so I better get to watching those as well!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 18, 2015)

@MayorEvvie, Call me Daniel, and Sucre
Since you guys were able to get a popsicle of your own, would you like Jacob to take you guys off from the raffles list to give others a chance, or would you like to stay on to get more popsicles? c: Please note, only stay on the raffle list if you genuinely want the popsicles for yourselves (like how I'm crazy about popsicles HAHA) 



John Lennon said:


> funny thing is I was gonna ask sholee about it but as soon as the page refreshed, her sentence went from "not selling peaches" to her current one and I was just like "ah......" bad timing for me


LOL Awww!!! NEXT TIME MAN!!! Good luck!! Also we have 2 popsicles to raffle off so keep your hopes up!!! c: 



Cadbberry said:


> Huge fan of Sakura Haruno from Naruto Shippuden, Kanade from Angel Beats, or Lucy from Elfen Lied


Sweet!!! Thanks for the feedback!! <3  



MissLily123 said:


> Them random banana peels tho lol!I love Ouran. Oh i could go on all day as well about anime! I need to re-watch Fairy Tail, because i am all up to date, and same with Black Butler. I have yet to see Book of Circus and Book of Murder so I better get to watching those as well!


LOOL YESSS AHAHAH And the beginning when they thought Haru was a he ahahah OHHH You should watch No Game No Life , Overlord, or Your Lie in April!!! <: Great animes!!!​


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 18, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Another question for the project I have in mind! <3
> 
> Who here loves anime? <: If so, what is your favorite anime/characters? <3 (If you don't watch anime, then no worries! It's just more options I have to work with for the project! c: ) Thanks!



I don't watch anime


----------



## Miharu (Aug 18, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> I don't watch anime



That's perfectly fine Jeffrey!!  Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Aug 18, 2015)

Shiki is one of my favorite animes. I guess Tohru can be considered my favorite character.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 18, 2015)

Miharu said:


> @MayorEvvie, Call me Daniel, and Sucre
> Since you guys were able to get a popsicle of your own, would you like Jacob to take you guys off from the raffles list to give others a chance, or would you like to stay on to get more popsicles? c: Please note, only stay on the raffle list if you genuinely want the popsicles for yourselves (like how I'm crazy about popsicles HAHA)
> 
> 
> ...



yes but i do believe that you should not allow those with popsicles to enter future raffles, come on guys lets give others a chance


----------



## Damniel (Aug 18, 2015)

double post i apologize


----------



## Taj (Aug 18, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Another question for the project I have in mind! <3
> 
> Who here loves anime? <: If so, what is your favorite anime/characters? <3 (If you don't watch anime, then no worries! It's just more options I have to work with for the project! c: ) Thanks!



Uchiha Itachi from Naruto. Or maybe Gaara


----------



## Jacob (Aug 18, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> yes but i do believe that you should not allow those with popsicles to enter future raffles, come on guys lets give others a chance



we arent allowing people to win multiple raffles of ours, but if they buy popsicles elsewhere, its not an issue


----------



## Hermione Granger (Aug 18, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> yes but i do believe that you should not allow those with popsicles to enter future raffles, come on guys lets give others a chance



I agree with this. Not because I'm on the raffle list or anything, but because it seems logical. Of course, you guys can do whatever you want; this is just my feedback. 6v6


----------



## Money Hunter (Aug 18, 2015)

little sketch for you guys! Should I complete it or nah?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 18, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> I agree with this. Not because I'm on the raffle list or anything, but because it seems logical. Of course, you guys can do whatever you want; this is just my feedback. 6v6



Ya i get where you are comin from! 
but still, they are called collectibles for a reason 



Money Hunter said:


> little sketch for you guys! Should I complete it or nah?



This is amazing! Keep on going!!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 18, 2015)

Can I join the raffle? Cause I need more Popsicles to be fabulous- no reason.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 18, 2015)

Can I join even though I don't have a Popsicle? Ill save up for 1 if that counts

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw I meant join the team


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 18, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> little sketch for you guys! Should I complete it or nah?



Yesss complete it


----------



## Miharu (Aug 18, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> Shiki is one of my favorite animes. I guess Tohru can be considered my favorite character.


Tohru from which anime? 



Call me Daniel said:


> yes but i do believe that you should not allow those with popsicles to enter future raffles, come on guys lets give others a chance


We thought about this, but that wouldn't be fair to our members who genuinely want more than one popsicles like Jacob and I. That's why we are allowing everyone who wants popsicles to join in on the raffle.  Of course we have limited to where if you won a raffle, you won't be able to enter again until we raffle off 5 more popsicles to make it more fair. (But Jacob and I will be discussing about this so please stay tuned!  )  



neester14 said:


> Uchiha Itachi from Naruto. Or maybe Gaara


Awesome!! Just letting you know though, the project will only be happening for Team Popsicle members and future members!  (I will be doing a different project for people who donate tbt as well later on.)



John Lennon said:


> I agree with this. Not because I'm on the raffle list or anything, but because it seems logical. Of course, you guys can do whatever you want; this is just my feedback. 6v6


Thanks for the feedback! Like I replied to Call me Daniel, it would be unfair for our members who actually want more than one. >: That's why we decided everyone who GENUINELY wants a popsicle may enter! If we see the popsicle we gave raffled out being sold ASAP or traded off we'll be banning that member from Team Popsicle and any giveaways Jacob and I hosts. (But Jacob and I will be discussing more about this later! So please stay tuned!  )



Money Hunter said:


> little sketch for you guys! Should I complete it or nah?


IT'S LOOKING GREAT!!! XD I think you should complete it!!! <3


----------



## Hermione Granger (Aug 18, 2015)

Miharu said:


> snip



Tohru-or Tooru- the anime Shiki (mentioned in the comment there) :- )


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 18, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> Can I join even though I don't have a Popsicle? Ill save up for 1 if that counts
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Btw I meant join the team


Is that a no XD


----------



## Miharu (Aug 18, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Can I join the raffle? Cause I need more Popsicles to be fabulous- no reason.


As long as you don't sell it or trade it off and actually want more popsicles to add to your collection, then yes you may!  


Fantasyrick said:


> Can I join even though I don't have a Popsicle? Ill save up for 1 if that counts
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Btw I meant join the team


We can add you to the "Popsicles in Freezing" roster! c: More info about it on the first page!  To actually join the official Team Popsicle roster, you would need to have a popsicle, but we made another roster for those who don't have one and wants/loves popsicles in general! c: 



John Lennon said:


> Tohru-or Tooru- the anime Shiki (mentioned in the comment there) :- )


OHH!! I haven't watched Shiki before ahaha I've heard of it, but never watched it yet XD


----------



## Taj (Aug 18, 2015)

Fine I'll join. Idc what color my name is


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 18, 2015)

Yeee I'll join I'll inform yall when I get a Popsicle

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I want to enter the raffle


----------



## Miharu (Aug 18, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Fine I'll join. Idc what color my name is


Added to the roster!!  (Also you don't have to join if you really don't want to!! No pressure at all! > v< ) 



Fantasyrick said:


> Yeee I'll join I'll inform yall when I get a Popsicle
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also I want to enter the raffle




Added to "Popsicles in Freezing"!~ 

Also I'll have Jacob add you to the raffle list when he's back from dinner! c:


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 18, 2015)

Okie I hope I win ^-^


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 18, 2015)

Miharu said:


> New banners added to the OP thanks to Call me Daniel and TheAhPoCawdOh! c:
> 
> Also I have a question for all Team Popsicle members and future members! What are your favorite colors? (You may choose a maximum of two colors! ) This is for a secret project I have in store for you guys! ​



Purple and Silver (if that counts).


----------



## Jacob (Aug 18, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> Yeee I'll join I'll inform yall when I get a Popsicle
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also I want to enter the raffle



I am now Back from dinner! I will add you to the raffle list now, Good luck!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 18, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Another question for the project I have in mind! <3
> 
> Who here loves anime? <: If so, what is your favorite anime/characters? <3 (If you don't watch anime, then no worries! It's just more options I have to work with for the project! c: ) Thanks!



Soul Eater Evans (Soul Eater), L (Death Note), and Kirito (SAO)! Hope this helps!


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 18, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I am now Back from dinner! I will add you to the raffle list now, Good luck!



Yo jacob is this raffle thing for anyone? or for team popsicle members only? If its for anyone then sign me up, pal!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 18, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Soul Eater Evans (Soul Eater), L (Death Note), and Kirito (SAO)! Hope this helps!



(one of the best picks!)


----------



## Damniel (Aug 18, 2015)

Mami or Homura from Madoka Magica are bad*ss


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 18, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I literally love soul eater im so happy



Soul Eater? YES!!!! It's like the best anime ever!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 18, 2015)

sinistermark said:


> Yo jacob is this raffle thing for anyone? or for team popsicle members only? If its for anyone then sign me up, pal!



It is for anyone, as long as you truly want a popsicle
selling the winnings right away is against our rules,

With that being said, I will add you to the list!

- - - Post Merge - - -



BluePikachu47 said:


> Soul Eater? YES!!!! It's like the best anime ever!



(my favorite ever!)


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 18, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> It is for anyone, as long as you truly want a popsicle
> selling the winnings is against our rules,
> 
> With that being said, I will add you to the list!
> ...



I truly want a popsicle! It was hard enough to get one before team popsicle existed, and now is even harder now its in high demand! They are pretty much worth more than peaches now lol!


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 18, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOOL YESSS AHAHAH And the beginning when they thought Haru was a he ahahah OHHH You should watch No Game No Life , Overlord, or Your Lie in April!!! <: Great animes!!![/CENTER]



Yess! Also, I updated my first post with the list, if that makes a difference lol! But I heard many good things about Your Lie In April! I am gonna watch it soon hopefully!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 18, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> It is for anyone, as long as you truly want a popsicle
> selling the winnings right away is against our rules,
> 
> With that being said, I will add you to the list!
> ...



First, anyone that says Soul Eater is bad, I will eat their souls (cuz I'm a Death Scythe), and second, do you know when the next raffle is?


----------



## Damniel (Aug 18, 2015)

Madoka magica= Mami
Sword Art Online= Asuna
Free=Makoto
Sailor Moon= Venus
My little monster= Mitzi(i think her name was)
sadly the only animes ive seen


----------



## Jacob (Aug 18, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> First, anyone that says Soul Eater is bad, I will eat their souls (cuz I'm a Death Scythe), and second, do you know when the next raffle is?



Tomorrow I believe!


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 18, 2015)

I hope I win so I can join :33


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 18, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Tomorrow I believe!



Well put me on the raffle list! (If I'm nit already on there.) Thank you!


----------



## Tael (Aug 18, 2015)

Can I join the raffle? :>


----------



## tomothy (Aug 18, 2015)

i'd like to be added to the raffle list (ﾉ?ヮ?)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## Jacob (Aug 18, 2015)

all updated


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 18, 2015)

Hey everyone of Team Popsicle! I may not be a member yet, but I told everyone who comes to my trading post to donate to me, AND Team Popsicle. I told them you are accepting Popsicle Collectibles and TBT to buy those collectibles!


----------



## jiny (Aug 18, 2015)

Ooh I wanna join the raffle!


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 18, 2015)

Can you please add me to the people looking for Popsicle list? QQ Going to fill my last line with Popsicles and ice cream swirls!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 18, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> i'd like to be added to the raffle list (ﾉ?ヮ?)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧



Good luck!


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 18, 2015)

I suggest some changes to the raffles. I think is fair to include people without popsicles but I don't think is fair for someone that isn't active in the Team to actually win the popsicle, if someone wins you should how many times he/she has posted here and when was the last time, people that have only posted here hoping to win shouldn't win, that's not the spirit behind the Team Popsicle.

Also, what happens if someone wins and sell their popsicle? Or if they win and already had other popsicles and they sell "one of those others" in a short amount of time since they won?

In general I think more rules should be added, those two being suggestions, of course feel free to take them into consideration or ignore them.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 18, 2015)

NijiNymphia said:


> Hey everyone of Team Popsicle! I may not be a member yet, but I told everyone who comes to my trading post to donate to me, AND Team Popsicle. I told them you are accepting Popsicle Collectibles and TBT to buy those collectibles!



Thanks so much!! you are the best!



KawaiiX3 said:


> Ooh I wanna join the raffle!





OreoTerror said:


> Can you please add me to the people looking for Popsicle list? QQ Going to fill my last line with Popsicles and ice cream swirls!



Yes!



JeffreyAC said:


> I suggest some changes to the raffles. I think is fair to include people without popsicles but I don't think is fair for someone that isn't active in the Team to actually win the popsicle, if someone wins you should how many times he/she has posted here and when was the last time, people that have only posted here hoping to win shouldn't win, that's not the spirit behind the Team Popsicle.
> 
> Also, what happens if someone wins and sell their popsicle? Or if they win and already had other popsicles and they sell "one of those others" in a short amount of time since they won?
> 
> In general I think more rules should be added, those two being suggestions, of course feel free to take them into consideration or ignore them.



Hey,
Ya there is a lot to consider with these raffles haha! Rest Assured, Miharu and I are having long, thought-out conversations about these raffles- as to who can enter and win. We will take your suggestion into deep consideration, but we have some good ideas already and this may contradict them. We will do our best to let everyone have an equal shot!

As for getting rid of the Collectibles they won, We have listed the rules and we hope that everyone follows them, but for those who don't, they will be banned from the giveaways and other TP activities until further notice. The Selling collectibles that they previously bought with their own TBT is technically a loophole that is tough to tie here, so depending on the situation, we will further investigate then. There are no technical actions we can take however - we are just members of the site. 

We are doing our best to keep this fun and Drama free!


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 18, 2015)

I thought people that didn't have Popsicles weren't allowed to post here?..


----------



## Damniel (Aug 18, 2015)

They are! As long as you love Popsicles you can post!


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 18, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I thought people that didn't have Popsicles weren't allowed to post here?..



Everyone is allowed and welcome


----------



## Jacob (Aug 18, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I thought people that didn't have Popsicles weren't allowed to post here?..



No! This is a place for anyone to post their love of Popsicles <3

However, only people with popsicles will allow to participate in our future group!


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 18, 2015)

o... QQ yay!

I'm saving up to buy three popsicles and two ice cream swirls! My collectible display is going to be purely food related, like me.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 18, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> o... QQ yay!
> 
> I'm saving up to buy three popsicles and two ice cream swirls! My collectible display is going to be purely food related, like me.



Nice!! good luck!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 18, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> No! This is a place for anyone to post their love of Popsicles <3
> 
> However, only people with popsicles will allow to participate in our future group!



Dont forget to add that people with popsicles AND people who loves collectibles may join upon request! ʕ•̀ω•́ʔ✧ (p.s. at work so will read through everything when I am off work hahaha )


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 18, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> o... QQ yay!
> 
> I'm saving up to buy three popsicles and two ice cream swirls! My collectible display is going to be purely food related, like me.



So, is the "Oreo" part in your username for the cookie?


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes but the terror part is because they always break in my hands before I get to dunk them, I'm a horrible twister!


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 18, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Another question for the project I have in mind! <3
> 
> Who here loves anime? <: If so, what is your favorite anime/characters? <3 (If you don't watch anime, then no worries! It's just more options I have to work with for the project! c: ) Thanks!



darn this question has too many answers!

But I must say, I love death parade and my favorite character is the two little kids from a novel one fictional author writes in the death parade anime! I also love the oneshot too!! Im not sure if you know what im talking about!



OreoTerror said:


> Can you please add me to the people looking for Popsicle list? QQ Going to fill my last line with Popsicles and ice cream swirls!



Im so glad you are interested in joining and hope you win the raffle!!

*Jacob & Miharu: no one can win against or break down a team (*ahem just like No game no Life)! Theres the reason why that have massive amounts of collectibles!*

I really love this thread and group <33


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 18, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> they always break in my hands... I'm a horrible twister!


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 19, 2015)

hahaha thank you WonderK for the banner, I even like the username!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

Me and my silly....I mean great art!


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 19, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> View attachment 143549
> Me and my silly....I mean great art!



sooo cutteee


Alrighty, Im going to go to bed for now t.t 

sleep is for the weak, too bad I am one T.T


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> sooo cutteee
> 
> 
> Alrighty, Im going to go to bed for now t.t
> ...



Lol, goodnight!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> sooo cutteee
> 
> 
> Alrighty, Im going to go to bed for now t.t
> ...


I actually have an art shop! It's only 10 TBT and takes a couple of minutes to make! It's great ik


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I actually have an art shop! It's only 10 TBT and takes a couple of minutes to make! It's great ik



nu self advertisment!!11!1


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> nu self advertisment!!11!1



Shhhh your just jealous of my art Jacob. and basically everything about me


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 19, 2015)

That talent!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> That talent!



I know it's fabulous!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm finally off work omg!!! ;//v//; Also one of the popsicles shall be raffled off around 10pm ish on 8/19/15 PST time! c: I will be posted the exact date, time, and rules soon! We have a big update!




MissLily123 said:


> Yess! Also, I updated my first post with the list, if that makes a difference lol! But I heard many good things about Your Lie In April! I am gonna watch it soon hopefully!


It's perfect hahaha!~ AND YESSS YOU SHOULD!! Please be prepared to have tissues next to you as you will need them ahahaha



BluePikachu47 said:


> First, anyone that says Soul Eater is bad, I will eat their souls (cuz I'm a Death Scythe), and second, do you know when the next raffle is?


Around 10pm ish on 8/19/15 PST time!~ Exact time will be posted shortly! 



Call me Daniel said:


> Madoka magica= Mami
> Sword Art Online= Asuna
> Free=Makoto
> Sailor Moon= Venus
> ...


Your anime choices = 10/10 XD



NijiNymphia said:


> Hey everyone of Team Popsicle! I may not be a member yet, but I told everyone who comes to my trading post to donate to me, AND Team Popsicle. I told them you are accepting Popsicle Collectibles and TBT to buy those collectibles!


Awww that's so sweet of you!!! Thank you so very much!! We appreciate it!!!  



OreoTerror said:


> Can you please add me to the people looking for Popsicle list? QQ Going to fill my last line with Popsicles and ice cream swirls!



OOHHH!!! GOOD LUCK!!!  



JeffreyAC said:


> I suggest some changes to the raffles. I think is fair to include people without popsicles but I don't think is fair for someone that isn't active in the Team to actually win the popsicle, if someone wins you should how many times he/she has posted here and when was the last time, people that have only posted here hoping to win shouldn't win, that's not the spirit behind the Team Popsicle.
> 
> Also, what happens if someone wins and sell their popsicle? Or if they win and already had other popsicles and they sell "one of those others" in a short amount of time since they won?
> 
> In general I think more rules should be added, those two being suggestions, of course feel free to take them into consideration or ignore them.



Thanks for the suggestion!! But it's as Jacob said! c: We are currently talking about it!~ We'll be posting what we think and the exact rules for it later on! c: As for the posting, I don't think it's fair to make them post here if they are busy or just don't know what to talk about. We do not want to force people to post here just so they could win a popsicle, we just mainly want people who actually wants a popsicle and would love to join Team Popsicle to win and have fun!  

We will be definitely clarifying the rules soon! c: And again, thank you for your suggestion!! It's always nice to hear what everyone's opinions are on this!! We are always open to suggestions!  



pearly19 said:


> darn this question has too many answers!
> 
> But I must say, I love death parade and my favorite character is the two little kids from a novel one fictional author writes in the death parade anime! I also love the oneshot too!! Im not sure if you know what im talking about!
> 
> ...




OMG YESSS DEATH PARADE!!!! ENDING MADE ME SO SAD MAN ; ___________ ; JSKLDFJSLD I haven't read the novels but I have watched the anime!!! ;v ; It was so good ahhh <3 

Also ahh I'm so happy you love this thread and group!!! <3 



Call me Daniel said:


> View attachment 143549
> Me and my silly....I mean great art!



HAHA THIS IS PERFECT XD



JeffreyAC said:


> That talent!


Talent indeed omg ahaha did you draw this? Or did Daniel draw this? XD


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Talent indeed omg ahaha did you draw this? Or did Daniel draw this? XD



Daniel did.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> Daniel did.



of course my art is that beautiful


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 19, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> nu self advertisment!!11!1



Oh Jacob, that sig is fantabulous  

Sorry guys, have been very inactive the last couple of days. I FINALLY got all my villagers out of main, so I can do  HUGE cycle to bring them all back in.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Oh Jacob, that sig is fantabulous
> 
> Sorry guys, have been very inactive the last couple of days. I FINALLY got all my villagers out of main, so I can do  HUGE cycle to bring them all back in.



hey! Welcome back!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 19, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> hey! Welcome back!



Hiya! Thx! I just made a funny art request over at the museum after seeing the "animal crossing in real life" thread over in the acnl part. If you want to sketch let me know. Am offering 150 tbt for it. http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?316289-Funny-art-request


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hiya! Thx! I just made a funny art request over at the museum after seeing the "animal crossing in real life" thread over in the acnl part. If you want to sketch let me know. Am offering 150 tbt for it. http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?316289-Funny-art-request



o my gosh! haha I will see if I have any free time to do one xD


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 19, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hiya! Thx! I just made a funny art request over at the museum after seeing the "animal crossing in real life" thread over in the acnl part. If you want to sketch let me know. Am offering 150 tbt for it. http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?316289-Funny-art-request


Where did u get your art in your sig cause I want one of those in my profile pic XD


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 19, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> Where did u get your art in your sig cause I want one of those in my profile pic XD



MTurtle did it for me. I was a IRL comission for real $$$ She did my Avatar as well. I think my avatar was like $15.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 19, 2015)

Nvm then I'm 13 and I don't have a paypal XD tbt only


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OMG YESSS DEATH PARADE!!!! ENDING MADE ME SO SAD MAN ; ___________ ; JSKLDFJSLD I haven't read the novels but I have watched the anime!!! ;v ; It was so good ahhh <3
> 
> Also ahh I'm so happy you love this thread and group!!! <3
> 
> ...


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 19, 2015)

Yep yep yep but school starts next week I don't wanna go XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg your dreamie is Ricky XD that's my name


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

✧New rules posted on the first page! (New rules shall take place now. Anything that may have happened before these new rules have been posted are excused. c: ) 

✧New section added! "FAQ" please make sure to read that before posting any questions! c:

✧Jacob and I have been talking about the changes that could be made with the raffle! Unfortunately we can not make it where only people without popsicles could get a popsicle as that would be unfair to those who are in Team Popsicle who actually genuinely want more popsicles for their line ups! Also since we have already stated in the OP that all donations will go towards popsicles (and now group donations) for team popsicle members AND future members who don't have one but want one, we can't take that back, as that would be completely unfair to everyone who has donated for everyone thus far. On the bright side, you won't need a popsicle collectible to chat in this thread or to join our future group as that would be open to any future members who would like to join upon request! 

✧Please only enter the raffles if you actually want the popsicle! (If you don't have a popsicle yet please don't worry about this rule hahaha) If you have 1 popsicle or more, please only enter if you genuinely want it. Such as you want it because you want to rank up in titles on the roster thread, or because you want your line up to consist of more than one popsicles! DO NOT enter the raffle if you plan on trading it off for another collectible, selling it, OR trying to make a profit out of it. This WILL RESULT IN AN IMMEDIATE BAN from Team Popsicle, all of TP's future activities, and giveaways hosted by Jacob and myself. If you have any concerns please feel free to PM me!  

✧Since new rules have been added, we will be resetting the "People Looking for Popsicles" List aka the "Raffle List"!! If you would like to join the list again AFTER reading the new rules, please comment on this thread saying you would like to join the raffle list! c: Thank you!

✧The first raffle shall be taking place on 8/19/15 at 10pm PST time. Good luck everyone!! >//v//<


​


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 19, 2015)

Hiya Pearly! Yeah, I have been working my butt off, kicking all my babies into another town so I can cycle. PLus I broke my toe on Friday so haven't had my laptop much since I keep it plugged in in the living room and have been in my room keeping my foot elevated. I have pretty much been working on my main and reading. (I just started the 3rd book from the maze trial series.)


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

donated! i was poor after the popsicle so i might as well be a tad bit poorer!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> donated! i was poor after the popsicle so i might as well be a tad bit poorer!



Got it! thanks so much dan!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

haha no problem ill be back with more donations soon ;D


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 19, 2015)

I would like to join the raffle c:


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 19, 2015)

I would love to join the raffle guys! Thanks much!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> of course my art is that beautiful


IT IS AHAHHA It's cute omg ahahah XD 



DaCoSim said:


> Oh Jacob, that sig is fantabulous
> 
> Sorry guys, have been very inactive the last couple of days. I FINALLY got all my villagers out of main, so I can do  HUGE cycle to bring them all back in.


WELCOME BACK!!! So happy to see you back!!! ;//v//; Also congrats on getting all your villagers to move out of your main!!! 



pearly19 said:


> Miharu said:
> 
> 
> > OMG YESSS DEATH PARADE!!!! ENDING MADE ME SO SAD MAN ; ___________ ; JSKLDFJSLD I haven't read the novels but I have watched the anime!!! ;v ; It was so good ahhh <3
> ...



OHHH YEAHH That story was so cute and sad ; v ; I loved it ahahaha I thought you meant there was a novel for the anime ahaha XD 



Call me Daniel said:


> donated! i was poor after the popsicle so i might as well be a tad bit poorer!


Ahhh thank you so much for the donation Daniel!!! ; v;

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I'm going to head back to bed now ahahaha I was waiting for Jacob to wake up so he could review the update since I wanted to post it ASAP for your guys ahaha XD Night everyone! <3 I'll be up in around 5 hours or so ahahahaha~


----------



## Cokane (Aug 19, 2015)

I also like to donate^^ i know i am not most fervent member here but i always cheak this threat and wish for team popsicle to expand! this will be not much but hope it will help ^^


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

Cokane said:


> I also like to donate^^ i know i am not most fervent member here but i always cheak this threat and wish for team popsicle to expand! this will be not much but hope it will help ^^



You are the best!!!


----------



## Cokane (Aug 19, 2015)

ah and can i join *raffle* please? i have no luck finding yoshi egg but maybe i will have luck in raffle^^


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

Cokane said:


> ah and can i join *raffle* please? i have no luck finding yoshi egg but maybe i will have luck in raffle^^



totally


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> I would like to join the raffle c:


Added by Jacob! c:



MissLily123 said:


> I would love to join the raffle guys! Thanks much!


Added by Jacob!! 


Cokane said:


> I also like to donate^^ i know i am not most fervent member here but i always cheak this threat and wish for team popsicle to expand! this will be not much but hope it will help ^^



Ahhh thank you so very much for the donation!!! ;//v/; And pshhh your wish for us to expand and do well is good enough!!! ;//v//; I'm so happy to know you always check this thread!!! <3 And any amount of tbt donated is super helpful!! Thank you so much!! <3

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ALSO!~ If anyone is interested in buying a ice cream swirl collectible, Sholee is selling it on the thread they just made! <3

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?316320-Ice-Cream-Swirl-Collectible


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 19, 2015)

i'll donate some tbt or collectibles tonight!!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> i'll donate some tbt or collectibles tonight!!



Thanks shawtie ;D


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> i'll donate some tbt or collectibles tonight!!



So sweet of you!!! ;//v//; Thank you Lizzy!!! <3


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 19, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> Yep yep yep but school starts next week I don't wanna go XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Omg your dreamie is Ricky XD that's my name



Lol~ Well I also wanted an even number of female and male villagers! Ive had ricky before in my old town!



DaCoSim said:


> Hiya Pearly! Yeah, I have been working my butt off, kicking all my babies into another town so I can cycle. PLus I broke my toe on Friday so haven't had my laptop much since I keep it plugged in in the living room and have been in my room keeping my foot elevated. I have pretty much been working on my main and reading. (I just started the 3rd book from the maze trial series.)




well on top ofthat, I am hunting for pwps at the same time no it will take longer! I am
sorry to hear about your toe being broken!! I hope it heals soon and that you dont feel
too much pain! weird, but i often dream  that i will break my toe because i dropped 
a bowling ball on it T.T Not sure why though! hahaah I love reading too! Im reading The End of Fasion by teri agi!



Miharu said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I'm going to head back to bed now ahahaha I was waiting for Jacob to wake up so he could review the update since I wanted to post it ASAP for your guys ahaha XD Night everyone! <3 I'll be up in around 5 hours or so ahahahaha~



Aww, alrighty!! good night miharu!!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 19, 2015)

Made a new siggy for here! Got the original image from here: http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs31/i/2008/338/8/f/Cute_Popsicles_by_Nashiil.png





Hope you guys like it!!!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 19, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Made a new siggy for here! Got the original image from here: http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs31/i/2008/338/8/f/Cute_Popsicles_by_Nashiil.png
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's adorable :3


----------



## N e s s (Aug 19, 2015)

I'd like to be in the raffle please!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 19, 2015)

naekoya said:


> That's adorable :3



THX!!!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> -snip-


Night!!! <3 



DaCoSim said:


> Made a new siggy for here! Got the original image from here: http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs31/i/2008/338/8/f/Cute_Popsicles_by_Nashiil.png
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG THIS IS TOO CUTE!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! ;//v//; Sadly we can't use it as a sig since the height is over 250 pixels tall  ;A ; If you can change the height to 250 pixels or small that would be perfect to use as a sig!! ;//v//; <3


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Made a new siggy for here! Got the original image from here: http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs31/i/2008/338/8/f/Cute_Popsicles_by_Nashiil.png
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_THIS IS SO CUTE WOAH
_


TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> I'd like to be in the raffle please!



you got it, homie


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 19, 2015)

I'd like to enter the raffle too pweaseee ~ >w<


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I'd like to enter the raffle too pweaseee ~ >w<



absolutely~


----------



## Patypus (Aug 19, 2015)

Can I join the raffle? ^-^


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

Patypus said:


> Can I join the raffle? ^-^



Yes!

 I also updated a lil bit of info on the Donation Pool!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 19, 2015)

Fixed


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Another question for the project I have in mind! <3
> 
> Who here loves anime? <: If so, what is your favorite anime/characters? <3 (If you don't watch anime, then no worries! It's just more options I have to work with for the project! c: ) Thanks!





Miharu said:


> New banners added to the OP thanks to Call me Daniel and TheAhPoCawdOh! c:
> 
> Also I have a question for all Team Popsicle members and future members! What are your favorite colors? (You may choose a maximum of two colors! ) This is for a secret project I have in store for you guys! ​


Oooh favorite color... mint/cyan

And omg anime character... I think that Klein from SAO is hecka funny... probably him or Kirito (unoriginal I know) xD


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Oooh favorite color... mint/cyan
> 
> And omg anime character... I think that Klein from SAO is hecka funny... probably him or Kirito (unoriginal I know) xD



I love red and black especially together!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 19, 2015)

Cyan/aqua/turquoise  Jacob and Miharu, I fixed the size on the sig. Here is the final image!





- - - Post Merge - - -

OK, how does one use a rotating sig???? I'm about to have another CUTE sig. Crystalmilktea is working on one for me right now. I want to put them on rotation with the one I have and the one I made for here.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Cyan/aqua/turquoise  Jacob and Miharu, I fixed the size on the sig. Here is the final image!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh whats the link to it? is it ok if i use it?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Cyan/aqua/turquoise  Jacob and Miharu, I fixed the size on the sig. Here is the final image!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! It looks amazing!!

Here is a rotating Sig website:
http://sig.grumpybumpers.com/


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 19, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Thanks! It looks amazing!!
> 
> Here is a rotating Sig website:
> http://sig.grumpybumpers.com/



UGGGGGHHHHH I can't get it to work!!!


----------



## Tael (Aug 19, 2015)

Can I be in the raffle? <:


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

Tael said:


> Can I be in the raffle? <:



yes!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

haha look at the spoiler of me sig!


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 19, 2015)

I don't know if I'm still entered in the raffle but please enter me if I'm not! c:


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 19, 2015)

Goldenapple said:


> I don't know if I'm still entered in the raffle but please enter me if I'm not! c:



Your married to kawaiiX3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nvm your 13 and she's 11 XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm 13 to btw


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

Goldenapple said:


> I don't know if I'm still entered in the raffle but please enter me if I'm not! c:



Added!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 19, 2015)

Why was I taken out of the raffle? :/


----------



## N e s s (Aug 19, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Why was I taken out of the raffle? :/



Read the update on page 70, all you need to do is say again "I'd like to be in the raffle."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm so bored right now, I've just been watching full metal alchemist all day.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

good luck to you all~


----------



## Hermione Granger (Aug 19, 2015)

I'd like to be in the raffle! :>


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

A poem for my dear popsicle, love you babe
i carry your heart
i carry it in my lineup
i am never without it
everywhere i post you show my dear 
and what ever is done my only me, is your doing my darling.
I fear no fate for you are my fate my sweet collectible
i want no swirl, for beautiful you are my world my true.
And this is the wonder that keeping the collectibles apart.
Here is the deepest secret no body knows
here is the sig of the sig and the bells of bells
and the sky of the sky of a tree called TBT which does higher than the mods can count or members can hide....
I carry your heart. I carry it in my heart
~ Call me Daniel 2015


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Read the update on page 70, all you need to do is say again "I'd like to be in the raffle."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm so bored right now, I've just been watching full metal alchemist all day.



Thats an amazing series!



John Lennon said:


> I'd like to be in the raffle! :>



Ok!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> A poem for my dear popsicle, love you babe
> i carry your heart
> i carry it in my lineup
> i am never without it
> ...



HAHAH NICE


----------



## tomothy (Aug 19, 2015)

yeehaw i'd like to be added back to the raffle list please~~


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> yeehaw i'd like to be added back to the raffle list please~~



ok!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Oooh favorite color... mint/cyan
> 
> And omg anime character... I think that Klein from SAO is hecka funny... probably him or Kirito (unoriginal I know) xD


AHH KLEIN REALLY IS HILARIOUS AHAHAHA!~ XD Pffttt who cares if a lot of people likes Kirito <: Kirito is hella cool <3 



DaCoSim said:


> Cyan/aqua/turquoise  Jacob and Miharu, I fixed the size on the sig. Here is the final image!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHH IT'S PERFECT!! Thank you!! I'll add it to the OP soon! <3 



Call me Daniel said:


> haha look at the spoiler of me sig!


AWESOME hahaha!~ 



Slammint said:


> Why was I taken out of the raffle? :/


Please read the update on page 70 



Call me Daniel said:


> A poem for my dear popsicle, love you babe
> i carry your heart
> i carry it in my lineup
> i am never without it
> ...



This is AWESOME ahahaha Daniel your poems are awesome, keep it up!! Hahaha XD



Lemon Pop said:


> yeehaw i'd like to be added back to the raffle list please~~


I'll have Jacob add you back to the list soon! c:


----------



## N e s s (Aug 19, 2015)

Dang, I'm getting really into FMA, Ive litteraly just been watching it all day.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Dang, I'm getting really into FMA, Ive litteraly just been watching it all day.



OH NICEEE!!! I LOVE FMA!!! Which season are you watching? c:


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

Planning on writing another poem what theme and tone should it be?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Planning on writing another poem what theme and tone should it be?



I want a happy, fun theme! <:


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 19, 2015)

I would like to be put on the raffle list please


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I would like to be put on the raffle list please



Yay Cad!~ <3 He'll add you soon!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 19, 2015)

Oh ok.
I'd like to be in the raffle then


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Oh ok.
> I'd like to be in the raffle then



Jacob will add you soon! c: Reason why we restarted the list is because we had a big update with the rules for this next raffle. To the point where you can even get banned from Team Popsicle, all activities hosted by TP, and future giveaways hosted by Jacob and myself. That's why we want everyone to read the update before saying they would like the join the raffle again. (This really only applies to people who already have a popsicle or more. )


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I would like to be put on the raffle list please





Slammint said:


> Oh ok.
> I'd like to be in the raffle then



ok i will add you both!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 19, 2015)

Popsicle Bumps! xP


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Popsicle Bumps! xP



Hahaha thanks for the bump, but you don't need to bump this thread if it's already on the first page of the market! c: We would normally only need bumps if someone hasn't posted in 2-3 hours and the thread is on page 2 or further.  Also we made a big update! Please read the update on page 70 if you haven't already! Thanks! c:


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 19, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> ok i will add you both!



Thank you very much Jacob and Miharu


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Thank you very much Jacob and Miharu



No problem at all!!! <3


----------



## N e s s (Aug 19, 2015)

I've been watching season 1, I need to transition to brotherhood tho, people tell me it's better.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> I've been watching season 1, I need to transition to brotherhood tho, people tell me it's better.



I didnt watch brotherhood, but I liked the original a lot!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

Happy poem on winning the popsicle raffle:
Popsicles are sweet and even better when free
They bring a smile to my face
Every time I look at mine, joy fills me
I'd choose it over a swirl if that were the case!

Popsicles well they have a certain bling....
They have bright and happy colors
Everytime i see one it makes my heart sing!
They are a special collectible like no other!

Winning the raffle would make my heart flutter
It would fill me with happiness and joy
If i won one it would make my get out out of the gutter!
So please make me the happiest boy!
~ An Orignial Poem by Call me Daniel
Jacob and Miharu, SHS for life!


----------



## Taj (Aug 19, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Happy poem on popsicle raffle:
> Popsicles are sweet and even better when free
> They bring a smile to my face
> Every time I look at mine, joy fills me
> ...



oh wait we have to do a poem? Tis is good tho


----------



## v0x (Aug 19, 2015)

Team swirl sounds like a better name to me.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 19, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Happy poem on winning the popsicle raffle:
> Popsicles are sweet and even better when free
> They bring a smile to my face
> Every time I look at mine, joy fills me
> ...



Nice! I didn't know you were stuck in a gutter though.. I hope you win one so you can get out!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

neester14 said:


> oh wait we have to do a poem? Tis is good tho



no i just like doing poems!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 19, 2015)

Can i enter the raffle? Also i read the rules and ima bit confused do u still need a popsicle to join?

- - - Post Merge - - -

The update on pg 70


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Nice! I didn't know you were stuck in a gutter though.. I hope you win one so you can get out!



haha i needed something to rhyme with flutter...


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 19, 2015)

The update on pg 70


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> I've been watching season 1, I need to transition to brotherhood tho, people tell me it's better.


The original and brotherhood are both great!!! XD Ahahaha!~ I really love both of them <3



Call me Daniel said:


> Happy poem on winning the popsicle raffle:
> Popsicles are sweet and even better when free
> They bring a smile to my face
> Every time I look at mine, joy fills me
> ...



Ahahaha how do you make these poems so fast!! It's awesome!!! XD



neester14 said:


> oh wait we have to do a poem? Tis is good tho



Nope you don't have to do a poem!! Hahaha he's just making awesome poems for the team XD


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

Haha thanks! I just put my mind to it and did my best!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 19, 2015)

Can u now join without a popsicle???


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

Phantom R said:


> Team swirl sounds like a better name to me.


That's great for you! c: Please feel free to join Team Swirl when the team is made! (However Team Popsicle will always be #1 in my eyes ;D ) 



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Can i enter the raffle? Also i read the rules and ima bit confused do u still need a popsicle to join?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> The update on pg 70



Jacob will add you to the raffle soon! Thanks for reading the rules!! As for your question, yes you DO need one popsicle to join the official roster and team! But once we get our own group, even if you don't have a popsicle you can still join the group and talk with Team Popsicle members upon request!~

Difference between The Official Team Popsicle Roster and the "Popsicles in Freezing" Roster is:

The Official Team Popsicle Members will get exclusive gifts and I have a big project happening for them as of current. They can also get awesome titles (which aren't really worth anything just a satisfaction to get awesome titles ahaha) , and a few more under construction goodies ahahha

As for members who don't have popsicles yet but love popsicles and would like to join and become a future member, they are still able to participate in activities hosted by Team Popsicle (unless rules states otherwise)!~ c: We just have a separate roster for you guys so you don't feel left out with the roster section XD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 19, 2015)

;( i wish birthstones would be able to be giftable more than once lol


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> ;( i wish birthstones would be able to be giftable more than once lol



Awww D; At least you were able to get your birthstone right?  Or is that the wrong date? >:


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> ;( i wish birthstones would be able to be giftable more than once lol



You are added to the list!

and IKR i have a purple one I wish i could sell :,)


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 19, 2015)

Its funny cause popsicles are rarer then the birthstones yet they can be gifted as many times as u want


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

the birtstone i have IS A DAY OFF MY BIRTHDAY! and i cant trade it so  fml


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Its funny cause popsicles are rarer then the birthstones yet they can be gifted as many times as u want


Popsicles are only rarer now because most people who DO have popsicles are not active on this thread anymore ;v ; When popsicles came out you could buy them as many times as you want on the shop since it was unlimited!! And it was only 99tbt bells as well!! There should be a whole lot of popsicles, but most of those people are probably inactive now or just don't want to sell their popsicles since popsicles are cool ;D 



Call me Daniel said:


> the birtstone i have IS A DAY OFF MY BIRTHDAY! and i cant trade it so  fml


R.I.P. I'M SORRY TO HEAR THAT MAN. THAT SUCKS!!! ; __ ;


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> the birtstone i have IS A DAY OFF MY BIRTHDAY! and i cant trade it so  fml



You could always discard it but thats pretty risky


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 19, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> the birtstone i have IS A DAY OFF MY BIRTHDAY! and i cant trade it so  fml



Hey! You were the one who decided to ask me for it! Not my fault, lol


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Hey! You were the one who decided to ask me for it! Not my fault, lol



haha yeah but i just wanted a ruby


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 19, 2015)

Dang im trying to save tbt for the shop and i asked tina the mod when theyre gonna restock but its a secret sadly ugh


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 19, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> haha yeah but i just wanted a ruby



And a ruby is what you received, so no crying about it!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Dang im trying to save tbt for the shop and i asked tina the mod when theyre gonna restock but its a secret sadly ugh


Yeah ; v; Restocks are always a secret. c: I'm hoping to see another restock sometime soon or something ahahaha (Also hoping for more popsicle restocks XD )



MissLily123 said:


> And a ruby is what you received, so no crying about it!


She has a point! ;D


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 19, 2015)

Im nvr on when theres a restock ;( ima be poor lol xP


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yeah ; v; Restocks are always a secret. c: I'm hoping to see another restock sometime soon or something ahahaha (Also hoping for more popsicle restocks XD )
> 
> 
> She has a point! ;D


It was only for the beach party last year though I don't think they will... And it's lilys fault for buying the ruby a day early!


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 19, 2015)

I think I am still enrolled in the raffle. Miharu can you make sure im on the list? Thank you ~~


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 19, 2015)

Dang call me daniel is pissed lol xP


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 19, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> It was only for the beach party last year though I don't think they will... And it's lilys fault for buying the ruby a day early!



Just be grateful that you got the ruby

- - - Post Merge - - -

Im not sure if its too late,
but may I join the raffle?


----------



## Nizzy (Aug 19, 2015)

*Hey Everybody *


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Im nvr on when theres a restock ;( ima be poor lol xP


Awww!! ; v ; Always next time!! You can do it!! 



Call me Daniel said:


> It was only for the beach party last year though I don't think they will... And it's lilys fault for buying the ruby a day early!


Yeah I don't think so, but nothing wrong with hoping! XD Hahaha!~



sinistermark said:


> I think I am still enrolled in the raffle. Miharu can you make sure im on the list? Thank you ~~


To check if you are still on the list, you can go to the first page and open the spoiler that says "Raffle List" for future reference!  You are currently not on the list. Please make sure to read the update on page 70 though first since some changes have been made!  Reasons are listed there! c: 



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Dang call me daniel is pissed lol xP



Hahaha I don't think he is XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



misspiggy95 said:


> Just be grateful that you got the ruby
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure Daniel is grateful! c: Just a little sad it's not on his exact birthday hahaha!~ XD

Also, yes you may! I'll have Jacob add you once he's back!  



Nizzy said:


> *Hey Everybody *



Hi Nizzy!! How are you doing??


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 19, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> It was only for the beach party last year though I don't think they will... And it's lilys fault for buying the ruby a day early!



Well it is your fault for not talking to me beforehand~


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 19, 2015)

Nah he just wishes it was on his birthday my birthstone is 25 days off my birthday  lol and his is one day off xP


----------



## Nizzy (Aug 19, 2015)

could i be put on the raffle list please


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> Im not sure if its too late,
> but may I join the raffle?





Nizzy said:


> could i be put on the raffle list please



yes!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Guys, Call Me daniel is just Teasing, no need to start a feud hehe


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> yes!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Guys, Call Me daniel is just Teasing, no need to start a feud hehe



lol when did i say i was teasing  haha just kidding though


----------



## jiny (Aug 19, 2015)

I'll join the raffle :3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

WOO!~ Finished PM ing everyone that was on the old raffle list!~ Please note this PM notice will NOT happen again. c: I decided to PM everyone to make it a little more fair if they don't normally check the market or etc since we cleared out the list for reasons posted on the update on page 70! <3 Please make sure to check back after every raffle finishes since we will be clearing the list every time a raffle is held (we will state if the list will be cleared!~ c: ) Please don't worry if you miss this raffle as we will have many more in the future! c: We also will have one more popsicle to raffle off soon after this raffle ends! 

Also as for the current raffle, PLEASE make sure to read the update as we will not be accepting "I forgot to read the update" or "I didn't know there was an update!" as reasons to get you away from being banned from Team Popsicle and TP's future activities/giveaways!~  ​


----------



## Sholee (Aug 19, 2015)

this threadd moves so fast! 

my 2 color picks are coral and golden yellow!


----------



## jiny (Aug 19, 2015)

I read the update, no worries


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

Good Luck All!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

Sholee said:


> this threadd moves so fast!
> 
> my 2 color picks are coral and golden yellow!



Hahaha I'm happy to know it moves fast!~ <3 

Thanks!! I wrote down your favorite colors! <:



KawaiiX3 said:


> I read the update, no worries


That's great!! Thanks for reading it!!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

Sholee said:


> this threadd moves so fast!
> 
> my 2 color picks are coral and golden yellow!



hello senpai


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

Sholee said:


> this threadd moves so fast!
> 
> my 2 color picks are coral and golden yellow!



never as fast as the 15k thread though


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> never as fast as the 15k thread though



OH MY GOD
we never reach 15k tho


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> never as fast as the 15k thread though



Hahaha of course not XD That went TOO FAST. I honestly don't want this thread going that fast ahahaha just at a steady rate to where we can easily catch up to the posts XD


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 19, 2015)

I would like to join the raffle too


----------



## roseflower (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi, I?d love to join the raffle list, please enter me<3 
So do you accept members without a popsicle for the group?


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 19, 2015)

Spoiler: i made a terrible sig



this could have gotten messed up when i was saving it idk yet​


​

```
[center]
[URL="http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?314036-Team-Popsicle!-l-Big-Update-on-pg-70!-l-Questions-for-TP-Members-on-page-53-amp-59!"]
[img]https://33.media.tumblr.com/c4da42f682d24ba1da33d400714d36ba/tumblr_ntcs5dUeMi1u4mkvso1_500.gif[/img][/URL]
[/center]
```


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

kikotoot said:


> I would like to join the raffle too


Jacob will be adding you soon! 



roseflower said:


> Hi, I?d love to join the raffle list, please enter me<3
> So do you accept members without a popsicle for the group?


Jacob will add you shortly!! <3 

Yes!! Once we make our own group, people without popsicles can still join upon request! <3 We feel like it's not fair to you guys who really want a popsicle but can't get it due to it being high in demand, hard to find, and super expensive ; v; That's why we are allowing everyone who loves Team Popsicle and popsicles to join upon request! <3


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

kikotoot said:


> I would like to join the raffle too



Ok!



roseflower said:


> Hi, I?d love to join the raffle list, please enter me<3
> So do you accept members without a popsicle for the group?



Ok! There is a special group for people without popsicles called "popsicles in freezing"
Miharu can add you to that!



lizzy541 said:


> Spoiler: i made a terrible sig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_OH MY GOD_ 
what cant u do


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> OH MY GOD
> we never reach 15k tho



never forget 15k thread <3


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 19, 2015)

I wish i could give someone my tbt so when the shop restocks i can just tell them what to buy lol. Also when those the raffle start?


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 19, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> _OH MY GOD_
> what cant u do


theres nothing i cant do cc;


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I wish i could give someone my tbt so when the shop restocks i can just tell them what to buy lol. Also when those the raffle start?



The raffle will be held in approximately 5 hours 

A second raffle will occur in a couple days!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 19, 2015)

Oooh what do we do in the raffle and what if the person that won is offline?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> Spoiler: i made a terrible sig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THIS ISN'T TERRIBLE AT ALL!! IT'S SO CUTEE!!! Thank you so much!!! ;//v//; I added it to the OP! <3 



Call me Daniel said:


> never forget 15k thread <3


Who could ever forget ;v ;


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oooh what do we do in the raffle and what if the person that won is offline?



you dont have to do anything, we will send the popsicle to the winner even if they are offline, because these ones are free!


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> THIS ISN'T TERRIBLE AT ALL!! IT'S SO CUTEE!!! Thank you so much!!! ;//v//; I added it to the OP! <3


ty jasmine ♥♥♥


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 19, 2015)

May I join the raffle?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> May I join the raffle?



yup!


----------



## roseflower (Aug 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Jacob will be adding you soon!
> 
> 
> Jacob will add you shortly!! <3
> ...



Alright thank you so much<3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> ty jasmine ♥♥♥


No problem at all!!! <3 <3 <3 Thank YOU for the cute sig! <3 



roseflower said:


> Alright thank you so much<3


No problem at all!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## roseflower (Aug 19, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Ok!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you I was already added to the freezing list


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Thank you I was already added to the freezing list



heh heh ya i saw that after I posted! xD


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

*plans on writing another poem*


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> *plans on writing another poem*



OH OH OH!! Should do a funny one next!  (If you want to!!)


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 19, 2015)

Oooh i wish everyone gl on winning the raffle and to the future members!!!


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 19, 2015)

Little freebie c:


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> Little freebie c:



AYYYY NICE


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> Little freebie c:



IT'S SO CUTE!! I love the splatters ahahaha!! Adding it to the OP now!! <3 Thank youuu!!!


----------



## Miele (Aug 19, 2015)

I've read all the rules and I would like to enter the raffle. Thank you ^^
Also, thank you for messaging me about the new rules


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

irlghost said:


> I've read all the rules and I would like to enter the raffle. Thank you ^^
> Also, thank you for messaging me about the new rules



Thank you for reading all the rules!! Jacob will add you to the raffle soon!! <3 And no problem at all!! >//v//<


----------



## Mayor Jasmine (Aug 19, 2015)

May I re-enter the raffle please?? Thanks a bunch!! ^.^


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

mayorelise said:


> May I re-enter the raffle please?? Thanks a bunch!! ^.^



Yes of course!! c: I'll have Jacob add you when he's back!~ (I'm pretty sure you read the rules/updates on page 70! So thanks!! <3 )


----------



## Mayor Jasmine (Aug 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yes of course!! c: I'll have Jacob add you when he's back!~ (I'm pretty sure you read the rules/updates on page 70! So thanks!! <3 )



Yup, I have read them all earlier, thanks again! <3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

mayorelise said:


> Yup, I have read them all earlier, thanks again! <3



Thanks for reading the rules!!! ;//v//;  We appreciate it!!! <3 And no problem at all!! >//v//<


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


>



What's wrong? o:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 19, 2015)

Im having the worst day of my life right now


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Im having the worst day of my life right now



but why what happened?


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 19, 2015)

May I join the raffle list?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Im having the worst day of my life right now


Please feel free to PM me or a friend of yours if you would like to talk about it! ; v ; I have a rule in the OP stating no personal subjects as this may make someone feel uncomfortable ; A ; But I'm open ears if you need someone to talk to, so please feel free to PM or VM me!



BluePikachu47 said:


> May I join the raffle list?


Yes!! I'll have Jacob add you to the list once he's back!


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 19, 2015)

I checked the raffle list and I am not on there anymore. Jacob if you are reading this, please add me! 

Thank you~


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

sinistermark said:


> I checked the raffle list and I am not on there anymore. Jacob if you are reading this, please add me!
> 
> Thank you~



He'll definitely add you!  Also as long as I see it, you are in the clear for the raffle! c: (Also I'm pretty sure you read the rules/updates on page 70, so thank you in advance!  )


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 19, 2015)

Ima stop posting and go offline now I hate today. Gl Guys on the raffle


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> He'll definitely add you!  Also as long as I see it, you are in the clear for the raffle! c: (Also I'm pretty sure you read the rules/updates on page 70, so thank you in advance!  )



Yup thank you so much for Pming the new rules!


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 19, 2015)

Oop forgot to say I read the rules, ty for the inbox!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ima stop posting and go offline now I hate today. Gl Guys on the raffle


I'm sorry to hear you aren't having a good day! ; A ; I hope your day gets better! Please feel free to PM/VM me if you want to vent or talk about it! 



sinistermark said:


> Yup thank you so much for Pming the new rules!


No problem at all!! Thanks for reading the rules!! 



OreoTerror said:


> Oop forgot to say I read the rules, ty for the inbox!


Hahaha no problem at all!! Thanks for reading the rules!!!  XD


----------



## Taj (Aug 19, 2015)

I'll post my poem tomorrow. It's kinda long

Goodnight team popsicle!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 19, 2015)

Go team Popsicle! woohoo! <3 c:


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

neester14 said:


> I'll post my poem tomorrow. It's kinda long
> 
> Goodnight team popsicle!


OOHH!! Looking forward to seeing your poem!! Hahaha XD

Goodnight!!! c:



naekoya said:


> Go team Popsicle! woohoo! <3 c:


YEAHHH!~ Go Team Popsicle!!! <3 <3


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

Wrote a funny Haiku! 

Haikus are easy
But sometimes they make no sense
Go Team POPSICLE!!!!
Also go SHS!


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 19, 2015)

The cold sensation, (5)
Of a popsicles great taste, (7)
Yet I don't have one.. (5)

^^ The feels  ^^

My haiku~


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Wrote a funny Haiku!
> 
> Haikus are easy
> But sometimes they make no sense
> ...





sinistermark said:


> The cold sensation, (5)
> Of a popsicles great taste, (7)
> Yet I don't have one.. (5)
> 
> ...



Omg your haiku's made me laugh ahahah great job you guys! XD Also Daniel, you need 2 more on the bottom! <: Bwuahaha XD


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg your haiku's made me laugh ahahah great job you guys! XD Also Daniel, you need 2 more on the bottom! <: Bwuahaha XD



Haha thanks your too kind!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg your haiku's made me laugh ahahah great job you guys! XD Also Daniel, you need 2 more on the bottom! <: Bwuahaha XD



shhh dont correct an artist..... but i just made some adjustments thats all


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

sinistermark said:


> Haha thanks your too kind!


Psshh you are just too good! XD



Call me Daniel said:


> shhh dont correct an artist..... but i just made some adjustments thats all


Bwuahaahhaha!!! It's even better now!! Hahahah XD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 19, 2015)

Gl to everyone on winning the Raffle!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

Maybe i could write a jingle for team popsicle.....


----------



## jiny (Aug 19, 2015)

Am I in the raffle? I never actually heard


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 19, 2015)

Im feeling better so i thought i should come back on so i could talk to you guys


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 19, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Im feeling better so i thought i should come back on so i could talk to you guys



Thanks but your health should be number 1 priority! Feel better buddy~


----------



## leximo (Aug 19, 2015)

I'd like to join the raffle please ^^

team popsicle wooo!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Gl to everyone on winning the Raffle!


Good luck to you as well!! 



Call me Daniel said:


> Maybe i could write a jingle for team popsicle.....


OH YES!~ I WOULD LOVE TO SEE IT HAHA XD I might actually make a poem section made by members as well!!! Ahahaha these poems are all amazing!! XD



KawaiiX3 said:


> Am I in the raffle? I never actually heard


Yes you are!~ c: For future reference please feel free to check the first page on Jacob's post under "Raffle List" to check if you are on the list next time! c: 



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Im feeling better so i thought i should come back on so i could talk to you guys


I'm so happy to hear you are doing better! Like sinister said, make sure to take care of your health first!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

You got it then ill compose one then! And maybe ill sing it too you in the future! It can be like our motto or something like that!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

leximo said:


> I'd like to join the raffle please ^^
> 
> team popsicle wooo!


Of course! Jacob will add you in as soon as he's back!~ May I ask if you have read the update on page 70 yet and the rules? c: 



Call me Daniel said:


> You got it then ill compose one then! And maybe ill sing it too you in the future! It can be like our motto or something like that!



YAY!~ Looking forward to seeing it!! Hahaha XD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 19, 2015)

Lol popsicle theme songs xP


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

Hey Guys, Sorry for my inactivity! I was Out at dinner!
I updated the Raffle list, so if I missed your name, plz let me know!

Also, I made this banner/sig for you girls if you wanna use it!



(im gonna have to upload a better image later tonight!)


----------



## jiny (Aug 19, 2015)

oh whoops didn't even bother to check his post lol


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Lol popsicle theme songs xP



I'm looking forward to it ahahahaha!~

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Also I'll be heading out!! Going to Sno Crave to drink some tea and eat some desserts! <: I'll be back later on!~ Be good while I'm gone!  Jacob should be back soon (hopefully I have no idea where he went ahahaha)!~ You guys still have 2 hours and 43 minutes left to re-enter the giveaway (Giveaway ending at 10pm PST time! We'll be drawing the winners when we are back and when Jacob and I are both on!) , but PLEASE READ THE UPDATE/RULES on page 70 first!  Also please mention you read them!~ c: Thanks everyone!! Have fun bonding with each other!

(P.s. I've kept track of who has already said they would like to be entered in the giveaway but are not on the list yet. I've sent Jacob a VM letting him know so he can update the list for you guys when he's back! c: )​


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm looking forward to it ahahahaha!~
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...



hehe beat u to it


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Hey Guys, Sorry for my inactivity! I was Out at dinner!
> I updated the Raffle list, so if I missed your name, plz let me know!
> 
> Also, I made this banner/sig for you girls if you wanna use it!
> ...



That banner/sig is so cute!! <3 Want me to upload this to the OP or the other one you will upload later tonight? c:



Jacob_lawall said:


> hehe beat u to it



THAT TIMING IS TOO GREAT HAHA!~

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Finally back from Sno Crave!!! ;//v//; It was so delicious!~ 

Also finally decided who I wanted to vote for, for SOTW!~ It was so hard to choose omg hahaha You guys should go vote for your favorite GFX (only if you want to XD ) if you haven't already!!! Some really great entries there!!! ;//v//; <3 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?315659-V-SOTW-23


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 20, 2015)

*Watches attack on titan for the first time while waiting for raffle to end*


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

Special thanks to TheAhPoCawdOh for donating a pear and orange to team popsicle!!! ;//v//; An orange and pear are up for grabs if anyone wants to buy one!! c: 

Also raffle will end in 50 minutes!!! <3 ​


misspiggy95 said:


> *Watches attack on titan for the first time while waiting for raffle to end*


OHHH AHAH have you started already??? XD It's really good!!! <:


----------



## N e s s (Aug 20, 2015)

Well, time to stakeout.


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 20, 2015)

When does the raffle end?


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH AHAH have you started already??? XD It's really good!!! <:



Ive seen so many people talking about it, thought I should check it out
Im on the second episode and I am already hooked!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Aug 20, 2015)

*prays to the gods of popsicle that for once i might win a raffle*

- - - Post Merge - - -



misspiggy95 said:


> Ive seen so many people talking about it, thought I should check it out
> Im on the second episode and I am already hooked!



the beginning of the first episode bored me so much that it took me three tries to get into the show. once i did, i cried


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Well, time to stakeout.


Bring in some popcorn while you are at it! 



sinistermark said:


> When does the raffle end?


In 45 minutes!  Winners will probably be chosen 1 hour after the entries are ended. (Since I will be heading for a little) XD



misspiggy95 said:


> Ive seen so many people talking about it, thought I should check it out
> Im on the second episode and I am already hooked!


OH DEFINITELY!!! There's so much violence but I love it ahahaha!~



John Lennon said:


> *prays to the gods of popsicle that for once i might win a raffle*


Good luck!!!


----------



## N e s s (Aug 20, 2015)

50 TBT to the group!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> 50 TBT to the group!



Thank you so much for all your donations!!! ; v; I've received it!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

The motto 
-+=*Team Popsicle, the sweetest group on TBT*=+-k
Copyright by Daniel


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 20, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> *Watches attack on titan for the first time while waiting for raffle to end*


Omg I love AOT <33


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 20, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> never forget 15k thread <3



13,800 when it closed for the raffle. (Well because Jason posted lol).


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> 13,800 when it closed for the raffle. (Well because Jason posted lol).


I mean the 15k TBT giveaway lol Well technically 17k!


----------



## ardrey (Aug 20, 2015)

I'd like to be added to the popsicle raffle list!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

ardrey said:


> I'd like to be added to the popsicle raffle list!



you just made it haha!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ok guys, Miharu went swimming with her hubby bf I believe, so she will be back in a couple minutes!!
We Will hold the raffle when she gets back, thanks for being so patient!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

ardrey said:


> I'd like to be added to the popsicle raffle list!



Ooo just in time too!


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 20, 2015)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> you just made it haha!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...



shes married? I swear in her profile pic she looks 17 or 18


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 20, 2015)

ooh good luck everyone!!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

Haha good luck! SHS members extra good luck!


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 20, 2015)

Best of luck to all


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> you just made it haha!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


boyfriend you mean


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> you just made it haha!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


bow chika wow wowwww

Good luck to everyone
and thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> boyfriend you mean



she likes to call him hubby


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> she likes to call him hubby



I know but I wouldn't want the others getting the wrong idea


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I know but I wouldn't want the others getting the wrong idea



haha true, i fixed it!
I appologise Jasmine


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 20, 2015)

I think its cute she calls him that ^.^


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I think its cute she calls him that ^.^



Yeah it is ^-^


----------



## N e s s (Aug 20, 2015)

Winner not determined yet?


----------



## tomothy (Aug 20, 2015)

I really want to make tacky glitter text for the group do i have approval


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> I really want to make tacky glitter text for the group do i have approval



yesssss we need this


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Winner not determined yet?



Miharu is out for a little bit ^-^
Sorry for the Inconvenience hehe

You guys can watch this video while u wait!






- - - Post Merge - - -



Lemon Pop said:


> I really want to make tacky glitter text for the group do i have approval



_yes plz_


----------



## N e s s (Aug 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Miharu is out for a little bit ^-^
> Sorry for the Inconvenience hehe
> 
> You guys can watch this video while u wait!
> ...



"Sees eldric brothers in your sig"

; ~ ;


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

http://youtu.be/xxd4TjDy_MI


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Miharu is out for a little bit ^-^
> Sorry for the Inconvenience hehe
> 
> You guys can watch this video while u wait!
> ...



I LOVEEEEEE PBG


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 20, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I LOVEEEEEE PBG



Saaammmeee


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

And they say they're is no perfect musician


----------



## tomothy (Aug 20, 2015)

if i have time i'll add a few other things in photoshop but here


```
[URL="http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?314036-Team-Popsicle!-l-Big-Update-on-pg-70!-l-Questions-for-TP-Members-on-page-53-amp-59!"][img]http://i.imgur.com/4lGzgFx.gif[/img][/URL]
```


----------



## Pain (Aug 20, 2015)

I may be late but can I still enter(got home super late)?


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> if i have time i'll add a few other things in photoshop but here
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 20, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> if i have time i'll add a few other things in photoshop but here
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Amazing


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 20, 2015)

Just watched the full vid


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> if i have time i'll add a few other things in photoshop but here
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



HAHAH I LOVE THIS!



Pain said:


> I may be late but can I still enter(got home super late)?



Yes! Edit: super sorry, We are going to have to refain from letting you in this one D,:
Entries closed, there is another one in a few days tho!



sinistermark said:


> Just watched the full vid



HAHA want another one?


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> HAHAH I LOVE THIS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have watched PBG's tomodachi life vids, But sure I would love another!!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

Im done swimming!!! Will be heading home soon!! Sorry for the wait guys! (?；ω；｀) 

Also @pain ahhh sorry pain!! entries closed at 10pm, 26 minutes ago, ; ___ ; As much as I would like to add you, it wouldn't be fair to others who didn't make it in time as well. But no worries!!! We still have one more popsicle to give away after this!! (≧∇≦)b Also there will be more future events where you can win popsicles as well!!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

For anyone who enjoys anime, This is probably one of the funniest videos i have ever seen,
i hope u enjoy!


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> For anyone who enjoys anime, This is probably one of the funniest videos i have ever seen,
> i hope u enjoy!


AHAH I have seen this!! I cant wait for the full game!!


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> For anyone who enjoys anime, This is probably one of the funniest videos i have ever seen,
> i hope u enjoy!



I love the vids from the guy who beat the debug


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 20, 2015)

just finished the senpai video also. Isnt it a thing in japan where people who commit suicide take off their shoes?


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 20, 2015)

sinistermark said:


> just finished the senpai video also. Isnt it a thing in japan where people who commit suicide take off their shoes?


Yeah it is. I cant wait for the whole game though. It looks so fun!


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 20, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Yeah it is. I cant wait for the whole game though. It looks so fun!



Haha it looks really fun, but morbid.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

sinistermark said:


> just finished the senpai video also. Isnt it a thing in japan where people who commit suicide take off their shoes?



Ya haha!
A Yandere is someone who is obsessed with their crush to the point of extreme violence, so this game is supposed to simulate the actions of a crazy person.

I WANNA BUY IT SO BAD


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 20, 2015)

sinistermark said:


> Haha it looks really fun, but morbid.


I have watched so many people play it, and I want it sooo badly!!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> ooh good luck everyone!!





Jacob_lawall said:


> Ya haha!
> A Yandere is someone who is obsessed with their crush to the point of extreme violence, so this game is supposed to simulate the actions of a crazy person.
> 
> I WANNA BUY IT SO BAD


Then buy it sounds like you have an extreme obsession with the game!


----------



## N e s s (Aug 20, 2015)

I wanna watch some anime but my head earbuds just died again, like all 5 dollar earbuds do.

Earbuds RIP


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Then buy it sounds like you have an extreme obsession with the game!



isnt completed yet i believe

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> I wanna watch some anime but my head earbuds just died again, like all 5 dollar earbuds do.
> 
> Earbuds RIP



U watching FMA still?


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> isnt completed yet i believe
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


 It isn't. Apparently the maker is swamped with other things, and its pretty hard for him to create it, because he is the only one working on the game. That is what I heard anyway. He has a Youtube channel.


----------



## N e s s (Aug 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> isnt completed yet i believe
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Its all I watch lol, well, its the only good anime on Netflix so yah.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Its all I watch lol, well, its the only good anime on Netflix so yah.



not true, I loved soul eater and Sword art online!
My Favorites and they were on Netflix

Fairytail is also really good and some of it is on Netflix!


----------



## N e s s (Aug 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> not true, I loved soul eater and Sword art online!
> My Favorites and they were on Netflix
> 
> Fairytail is also really good and some of it is on Netflix!



Oh wait those are on Netflix?

Dang, I live under a rock .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think I just thought of an intresting collectible for halloween, what if they did rare candy from pokemon?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Oh wait those are on Netflix?
> 
> Dang, I live under a rock .-.
> 
> ...



ooh that would be cool haha

they already have the rare black candy doe so idk if thatll happen xD


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

I'M HOMMEEEEE!!!!~ THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR WAITING EVERYONE!~ I'll be pulling out the winner in about 5 minutes!!!!


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'M HOMMEEEEE!!!!~ THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR WAITING EVERYONE!~ I'll be pulling out the winner in about 5 minutes!!!!



It was a fun wait! How was swimming with the hubby?


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 20, 2015)

!!!!!

Hyperventilates


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'M HOMMEEEEE!!!!~ THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR WAITING EVERYONE!~ I'll be pulling out the winner in about 5 minutes!!!!



The excitement fills me, squuuueeeee


----------



## Patypus (Aug 20, 2015)

goodluck everyone!


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 20, 2015)

I am actually kinda shaking right now lol.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

AND THE WINNER ISSSSSSSSSSS *DRUM ROLLS*



Spoiler: ;D



ON THE NEXT POST AFTER THIS HAHA <3


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

!!!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 20, 2015)

excited >w<


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 20, 2015)

You so got me! My heart stopped for 3 seconds lol!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

CONGRATS!!!!! Jacob will be sending you the popsicle! 

The next raffle date will be posted as soon as possible! c: Stay tuned! <3



Spoiler: WINNER











​


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 20, 2015)

Omg don't!! Heartattack


Congrats to the winner!


----------



## Patypus (Aug 20, 2015)

congrats bluepikachu~~


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> CONGRATS!!!!! Jacob will be sending you the popsicle!
> 
> The next raffle date will be posted as soon as possible! c: Stay tuned! <3
> 
> ...



AH YAY CONGRATS!


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 20, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 20, 2015)

congratulations ~ ^^


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 20, 2015)

Congrats Bluepikachu!!!


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 20, 2015)

Congrats Bluepikachu! You are now a super dedicated popsicle member! (3)


----------



## N e s s (Aug 20, 2015)

Miharu just trolled us!


----------



## tomothy (Aug 20, 2015)

congrats!! have fun with your popsicles ;D


----------



## N e s s (Aug 20, 2015)

Also congrats!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'd be glad if I could help pay for it!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Also congrats!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'd be glad if I could help pay for it!



Its ok, the donation pool had enough tbt so this one is free


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

✧ Since no new rules have been added SINCE the big update (if you haven't read the update yet, please read it on page 70! Or you can read the entire first page of my section and Jacob's since everything is there as well!~), we will be keeping everyone who's currently on the raffle list!~ So please do not worry about having to type " I would like to join the raffle!" or anything like that! c: 

✧ Congrats BluePikachu47 on your popsicle!!! Please feel free to let me know how many popsicles you have now so I can update your title on the roster! c: Since you won, you will be taken off the raffle list and will not be able to join until 5 more popsicles have been raffled off.

✧ NEXT RAFFLE DATE!!! Next raffle shall be held this Saturday (8/22/15) at 8pm PST time! c: Good luck everyone!! 

✧ I will be reading and responding to everyone's posts from when I was gone after I shower!! I came straight home from swimming and right onto my laptop ahahaha!~​


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ✧ Since no new rules have been added SINCE the big update (if you haven't read the update yet, please read it on page 70! Or you can read the entire first page of my section and Jacob's since everything is there as well!~), we will be keeping everyone who's currently on the raffle list!~ So please do not worry about having to type " I would like to join the raffle!" or anything like that! c:
> 
> ✧ Congrats BluePikachu47 on your popsicle!!! Please feel free to let me know how many popsicles you have now so I can update your title on the roster! c: Since you won, you will be taken off the raffle list and will not be able to join until 5 more popsicles have been raffled off.
> 
> ...



You and Jacob are such amazing people.. Honestly these forums would be boring and dead without you guys. Sorry if im getting all touchy lol but your "hubby" is a lucky guy


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

sinistermark said:


> You and Jacob are such amazing people.. Honestly these forums would be boring and dead without you guys. Sorry if im getting all touchy lol but your "hubby" is a lucky guy



^-^ thank you so much
Im glad you feel that way xx


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> ^-^ thank you so much
> Im glad you feel that way xx



of course man, hit me up on kik anytime at : sinistermark


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

sinistermark said:


> of course man, hit me up on kik anytime at : sinistermark



I would, but I deleted my kik x.x
once i get it back ill add u ;D


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I would, but I deleted my kik x.x
> once i get it back ill add u ;D



sounds good


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> she likes to call him hubby



Yup I do! c: Also I don't mind if people get the wrong idea!~ <3 



Lemon Pop said:


> if i have time i'll add a few other things in photoshop but here
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


OHHH THAT'S AWESOME!!! THANKS!!! Is it alright if I put this in the OP under the signature section??? <3 (Also can you change the text to Popsicles are #1 or Popsicles are awesome? If not, no worries!! <3 ) 



sinistermark said:


> You and Jacob are such amazing people.. Honestly these forums would be boring and dead without you guys. Sorry if im getting all touchy lol but your "hubby" is a lucky guy


D'awww thank you so much!! I'm happy you think that way!! ; v; 

Also not true though!! This forum is alive and kicking thanks to the mods and members! XD Ahahaha!~ And no worries! You aren't getting touchy as this isn't a touchy subject of mine!  Also pffttt I'm a lucky girl to have him <3


----------



## tomothy (Aug 20, 2015)

here's the one you wanted-






```
[URL="http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?314036-Team-Popsicle!-l-Big-Update-on-pg-70!-l-Questions-for-TP-Members-on-page-53-amp-59!"][img]http://i.imgur.com/Iwc4PTh.gif[/img][/URL]
```



Spoiler: bonus








```
[URL="http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?314036-Team-Popsicle!-l-Big-Update-on-pg-70!-l-Questions-for-TP-Members-on-page-53-amp-59!"][img]http://i.imgur.com/HdC7KT7.gif[/img][/URL]
```


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> here's the one you wanted-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU SO MUCH AHAHAH THIS IS AMAZING!~ <3 Going to add it to the OP now!~


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 20, 2015)

Oh no! Am I too late to join the raffle?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

Arcticfox5 said:


> Oh no! Am I too late to join the raffle?



The last one yes, but there's a new raffle happening on Saturday 8/22/15 at 8pm PST time!  Would you like to be added to that list?  Also have you read the updates on page 70? c:


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 20, 2015)

Can I please join the new raffle? c:


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ✧ Since no new rules have been added SINCE the big update (if you haven't read the update yet, please read it on page 70! Or you can read the entire first page of my section and Jacob's since everything is there as well!~), we will be keeping everyone who's currently on the raffle list!~ So please do not worry about having to type " I would like to join the raffle!" or anything like that! c:
> 
> ✧ Congrats BluePikachu47 on your popsicle!!! Please feel free to let me know how many popsicles you have now so I can update your title on the roster! c: Since you won, you will be taken off the raffle list and will not be able to join until 5 more popsicles have been raffled off.
> 
> ...


Just re-posting this mini update 



OreoTerror said:


> Can I please join the new raffle? c:


You are already entered in the new raffle! c: Reason explained up above on that mini update I had!  Good luck!! >//v//<


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 20, 2015)

Oop, sorry! Didn't see your mini update. QQ


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Oop, sorry! Didn't see your mini update. QQ



No worries at all!!! Hahaha I didn't post it on the header!! So please don't worry about it ahaha!~ I just thought it was easier to just quote it for you and others to see in case you missed it! <: (I can't fit anything else in the header LOL )


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

I would like to enter the raffle! But my intentions are still the same if I win


----------



## himeki (Aug 20, 2015)

Can I join the new raffle? ;w; I went camping with no wifi RIP


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Sholee (Aug 20, 2015)

I have a popsicle auction here :http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?316550-P-O-P-S-I-C-L-E

If you're entered in the raffle, I would suggest you wait to see if you win before bidding in my auction. Good luck to all the raffle entries!


----------



## Olivisigma (Aug 20, 2015)

Ill enter the raffle!


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 20, 2015)

May I join the new raffle?


----------



## JennyGrace (Aug 20, 2015)

Can I Join The Raffle?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 20, 2015)

SO MANY PEOPLE COPYING TEAM POPSICLE ARGH


----------



## Sholee (Aug 20, 2015)

Slammint said:


> SO MANY PEOPLE COPYING TEAM POPSICLE ARGH



team battles incoming!


----------



## Torts McGorts (Aug 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Also I have a question for all Team Popsicle members and future members! What are your favorite colors? (You may choose a maximum of two colors! ) This is for a secret project I have in store for you guys!
> 
> Who here loves anime?
> ​



Blue & purple (if it's not too late!) I haven't watched much anime recently, but my favorite anime is Aria. :3


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

All entries up to date!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`

Also guys! there are 2 auctions for popsicles going on if you are interested!

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?316563-Popsicle-and-Ice-Cream-Swirl

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?316550-P-O-P-S-I-C-L-E

Go win some!!


----------



## Pain (Aug 20, 2015)

May I join the raffle?


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 20, 2015)

I would like to join in on the raffle please! >w<


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I would like to enter the raffle! But my intentions are still the same if I win


That's perfectly fine!  



MayorEvvie said:


> Can I join the new raffle? ;w; I went camping with no wifi RIP


Awww!! Welcome back though!!!  



Sholee said:


> I have a popsicle auction here :http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?316550-P-O-P-S-I-C-L-E
> 
> If you're entered in the raffle, I would suggest you wait to see if you win before bidding in my auction. Good luck to all the raffle entries!


YAY!~ THANKS SHOLEE!!!  



Olivisigma said:


> Ill enter the raffle!


Jacob has entered you! 



sinistermark said:


> May I join the new raffle?


Jacob has entered you!  



JennyGrace said:


> Can I Join The Raffle?


Yes you may! c: Jacob has entered you!~ 



Slammint said:


> SO MANY PEOPLE COPYING TEAM POPSICLE ARGH


Hahahaha I think it's cute to see people liking our ideas XD 



ANC said:


> Blue & purple (if it's not too late!) I haven't watched much anime recently, but my favorite anime is Aria. :3


Not late at all!! <3 Thanks for the reply! <3 Also any certain character you love from Aria?  



Pain said:


> May I join the raffle?


Yes you may!! Jacob will add you soon once he's back!~ He's getting a haircut XD 



naekoya said:


> I would like to join in on the raffle please! >w<


You are still entered! <3


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 20, 2015)

oh ok! yayy thank youuu <3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ✧ Since no new rules have been added SINCE the big update (if you haven't read the update yet, please read it on page 70! Or you can read the entire first page of my section and Jacob's since everything is there as well!~), we will be keeping everyone who's currently on the raffle list!~ So please do not worry about having to type " I would like to join the raffle!" or anything like that! c:
> 
> ✧ Congrats BluePikachu47 on your popsicle!!! Please feel free to let me know how many popsicles you have now so I can update your title on the roster! c: Since you won, you will be taken off the raffle list and will not be able to join until 5 more popsicles have been raffled off.
> 
> ...



Just going to re-post this Mini Update from yesterday!~  

@naekoya No problem at all!!! <3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

✧ Added a new section to my (OP) first post on the first page! c: We now have a News/Update section!!~ Please check it out as that will be where I'll post all future updates/news! <3 

✧ As you guys may already know, there are currently 2 popsicle auctions happening! I have the links and end dates post under the News/Update section! <3 Good luck everyone!​


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

Pain said:


> May I join the raffle?





naekoya said:


> I would like to join in on the raffle please! >w<



Entries up to date! Thanks guys~


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 20, 2015)

*Phantom R*-- i love  rhythm thief!! Its a old game and I didn't 
think it was too popular! They never made the sequel!! Im really really
sad!

*Miharu-* wow pm-ing everyone >< you and jacob have so much
work to do! Hmm I wonder if anybody here is a foodie :3
I love spending money just to try new tastes/dishes/cuisines
too bad i have to work out constantly to stay as one T.T

Im also a swimmer!!! so happy to meet someone who also 
likes swimming!! I taught my roommate how to swim
but she doesnt like it as much. She said its really hard
(since we do intensive speed swimming most of the time).
Other people tell me swimming, you do it all alone and
its just constant repetition T.T  but I like the concentration
thats necessary for swimming! Gliding across the water feels
so good, reminds me of the scene where nemo rides on the backs
of the turtles!


*irlghost--*hiii! your town name makes me wanna go to a 
sweets cafe so I will! your sig is soooo cute!

*D3athsdoppelganger--* too bad we all have our
 good and bad days. Good to hear that you are okay!!


*sinistermark*--Im glad you are in this thread 



Call me Daniel said:


> shhh dont correct an artist..... but i just made some adjustments thats all


because the artist will automatically correct themself right? ; ]



Call me Daniel said:


> I mean the 15k TBT giveaway lol Well technically 17k!


how in the world do you guys save up/have/make that much tbt?

* misspiggy95*--I love that anime, manga, and life action! Are you
watching anime orlive action? I didnt like the violence but the
story and characters helped me to overcome it. Glad to see you in this thread!

* MissLily123*--high five! Im a fan too!


* ardrey*--ahahah when i saw "looking for a waifu" it reminded me of my
friend. sometimes i dont know if hes serious or joking ><

*Sholee*--soo many popsicles X.X


----------



## Torts McGorts (Aug 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Not late at all!! <3 Thanks for the reply! <3 Also any certain character you love from Aria?



All of them!! LOL. I guess Athena. And President Aria Pokoteng. ;3

********************************

Also thinking about starting over my second town and turning it into a Parks and Rec themed town. I've never restarted a town on ACNL yet, though! What do you guys think? I had no real theme going for my second town (Sylvania), but I do have some villagers I like.


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 20, 2015)

I shall get a Popsicle one of these days!! x3



ANC said:


> All of them!! LOL. I guess Athena. And President Aria Pokoteng. ;3
> 
> ********************************
> 
> Also thinking about starting over my second town and turning it into a Parks and Rec themed town. I've never restarted a town on ACNL yet, though! What do you guys think? I had no real theme going for my second town (Sylvania), but I do have some villagers I like.



I'd say go for it! :3


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

ANC said:


> All of them!! LOL. I guess Athena. And President Aria Pokoteng. ;3
> 
> ********************************
> 
> Also thinking about starting over my second town and turning it into a Parks and Rec themed town. I've never restarted a town on ACNL yet, though! What do you guys think? I had no real theme going for my second town (Sylvania), but I do have some villagers I like.



That would be so cool!


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 20, 2015)

I just did a giveaway I only have 390million  left


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> I just did a giveaway I only have 390million  left



only 

OH new avatar, eh?


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 20, 2015)

Yep only Loloololololo I actually have a picture for proof ^^


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

Poem on the inflation of popsicles:
Twinkle, twinkle, little popsicle, 
How I wonder what price you are. 
Up above the marketplace so high, 
Like a pokeball in an auction. 

Twinkle, twinkle, little popsicle
how I wonder what price you are.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 20, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> Yep only Loloololololo I actually have a picture for proof ^^
> View attachment 143828



wow you're _very _poor


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

Haha I had a 250 million bell giveaway a couple months ago
haha i have less than 400 million now as well TT.TT


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 20, 2015)

wot the


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Poem on the inflation of popsicles:
> Twinkle, twinkle, little popsicle,
> How I wonder what price you are.
> Up above the marketplace so high,
> ...



THIS DOESNT EVEN RHYME YOUVE FAILED ME


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm trying to reach half a billion 110million to go
And I don't use powersaves either


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> THIS DOESNT EVEN RHYME YOUVE FAILED ME



not all poems have to rhyme you 2nd grader

- - - Post Merge - - -

ugh but ill write a rhyming poem then


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> not all poems have to rhyme you 2nd grader
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ugh but ill write a rhyming poem then



Im just joking xD
It was great ;D


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 20, 2015)

#1kposts


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 20, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> wow you're _very _poor



Yeah i know lolololol


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 20, 2015)

I might sell my Popsicle and swirl and apple
I want more art and I'm poor as hell


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Im just joking xD
> It was great ;D



Dr stein ^^


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 20, 2015)

A challenger approaches: Team Cake!


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 20, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I might sell my Popsicle and swirl and apple
> I want more art and I'm poor as hell


Sell it to me ^^


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 20, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> Sell it to me ^^



U is poor


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 20, 2015)

XD IK worth a shot I want one so I can join team Popsicle one day I will


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 20, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> I'm trying to reach half a billion 110million to go
> And I don't use powersaves either



Post 1000 son


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 20, 2015)

Yayyy Ty

- - - Post Merge - - -

XD


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok. I think I will sell my swirl and Poopsicle
But not my apple


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 20, 2015)

I need 1 *crys*


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 20, 2015)

Okay



Kick me out cause I'm selling now lol


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 20, 2015)

Your leaving team Popsicle?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 20, 2015)

Yas. Idc about silly collectables anyway, I would prefer art.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok...


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Okay
> 
> 
> 
> Kick me out cause I'm selling now lol



aw sad to see you go :,( I will have miharu take you out~


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 20, 2015)

May I please be signed up for the raffle?  ^-^ Thanks!
Also congrats on the winner of the previous one! c:



Slammint said:


> Yas. Idc about silly collectables anyway, I would prefer art.



' just a month ago with the apple restock you were willing to do anything for one...

Kinda sad how people don't want them anymore.  I bet their popularity will go up with the next event though X"D


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> aw sad to see you god :,( I will have miharu take you out~



Lawl.
If I don't get a good offer I won't sell xD. But yeah..


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

A love letter to my dear popsicle,

A Letter To My Dear

Dear Popsicle, you are the collectible in my eye,
Dear Popsicle, you are cute and very sweet,
Dear Popsicle, I think about you every time i stare at the sky,
Dear Popsicle, your the one collectible i would eat.

Dear Popsicle, the colors you have mesmerize me,
Dear Popsicle, the flavor you have fills me with excitement,
Dear Popsicle, my heart is locked and only you have the key,
Dear Popsicle, oh how when i don't see you all i feel is frightment.

Dear Popsicle, I love you so,
Dear Popsicle, I can't imagine life without you,
Dear Popsicle, you do cost a lot of dough
Dear Popsicle, how i fear you might one day melt to goo.

GO TEAM POPSICLE!!!!!!
~Call me Daniel


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 20, 2015)

0-0


----------



## tomothy (Aug 20, 2015)

got a popsicle from dan! can i be added to the members list?


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> got a popsicle from dan! can i be added to the members list?



haha consider it a gift buddy!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> got a popsicle from dan! can i be added to the members list?



I will let Miharu know!


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 20, 2015)

I need a Popsicle how did everyone get theirs?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 20, 2015)

Poopsicle has been sold, so I'm out yay


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 20, 2015)

May I be added to the Popsicles in freezing? QQ


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> I need a Popsicle how did everyone get theirs?



Most people got theirs a while ago,
however Sholee sold a whole bunch the other day
you can also win some through our raffles!



OreoTerror said:


> May I be added to the Popsicles in freezing? QQ



I will let Miharu know!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> I need a Popsicle how did everyone get theirs?



bought my first one from sholee
bought my second one from slam and gifted my first one to lemon


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 20, 2015)

I would join but I don't own a popsicle and being in the freezer it's not ok because hypothermia


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> I would join but I don't own a popsicle and being in the freezer it's not ok because hypothermia



your right its not... but at least your COOL!


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 20, 2015)

* Jacob_lawall,  Fantasyrick, Gregriii*--so many igb >< wow im a real
causual player.I have 160milllion. Does the abd even have a max?
999,999,999?

*Fantasyrick*--someone sold me theirs long ago. back then it was
150 tbt but wow 1.7 k O.O


*Call me Daniel--* very good with poems! are you perhaps going
to be an english major in college? or doing anything 
in the writing field? what a natural! I love poems 
but cant write them. Only novels and short stories

* Slammint--*awww, but you'll still be around the thread even 
if you are no longer offical member?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 20, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> * Jacob_lawall,  Fantasyrick, Gregriii*--so many igb >< wow im a real
> causual player.I have 160milllion. Does the abd even have a max?
> 999,999,999?
> 
> ...


Yeahhhh, I shall be a bit


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> * Jacob_lawall,  Fantasyrick, Gregriii*--so many igb >< wow im a real
> causual player.I have 160milllion. Does the abd even have a max?
> 999,999,999?
> 
> ...



nope im not planning to go in the field, but i am in AP english!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> * Jacob_lawall,  Fantasyrick, Gregriii*--so many igb >< wow im a real
> causual player.I have 160milllion. Does the abd even have a max?
> 999,999,999?



Ya haha 999,999,999 c:


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Ya haha 999,999,999 c:


Do you use powersaves? I don't ^^


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> Do you use powersaves? I don't ^^



Nope i just sell TBT here


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 20, 2015)

Ahh I sell crowns ^^


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 20, 2015)

lolz soul eater and sao r da best animes 5evar!!!111!!111111!!!!!!111oneoneone


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> *Phantom R*
> *Miharu-* wow pm-ing everyone >< you and jacob have so much
> work to do! Hmm I wonder if anybody here is a foodie :3
> I love spending money just to try new tastes/dishes/cuisines
> ...



Yeah ahahaha it really is a lot of work holding a group, but it's definitely fun!!! XD OHH I'M A FOODIE!~ More like a snack buyer though ahahaha I'm always eating a snack XD Majority of the time ahahaha XD We just tried a new seafood restaurant called "The Boiling Crab" and HOLY THEY WERE DELICIOUS!~ Everything was so top notch!! Next time we want to try the lobster, I didn't expect it to cost $60 ahaha so we didn't get it yet, instead we got most of the fried stuff, clams, mussels, and raw oyster ahahaha

THAT'S AMAZING HAHA!! I can't swim for the life of me ahahaha it doesn't help when I get foot cramps easily if I stay in the water for too long ; v ;



ANC said:


> All of them!! LOL. I guess Athena. And President Aria Pokoteng. ;3
> 
> ********************************
> 
> Also thinking about starting over my second town and turning it into a Parks and Rec themed town. I've never restarted a town on ACNL yet, though! What do you guys think? I had no real theme going for my second town (Sylvania), but I do have some villagers I like.



LOL OKAY!~ XD OHH!!! That sounds fun!!! I think you should go for it!!  



Fantasyrick said:


> I just did a giveaway I only have 390million  left


That's so nice of you!! ;v ; and WOW "only" 390million??? I only have like less than 20mil LOL



Fantasyrick said:


> XD IK worth a shot I want one so I can join team Popsicle one day I will


YOU CAN DO IT!!!!! XDDD



Slammint said:


> Okay
> 
> 
> 
> Kick me out cause I'm selling now lol


Taken out! c: Thanks for being a team member for a short period of time!  Hope you find some awesome art for yourself!~



Lucanosa said:


> May I please be signed up for the raffle?  ^-^ Thanks!
> Also congrats on the winner of the previous one! c:
> 
> 
> ...



Yes!~ Jacob just added you! <3 



Call me Daniel said:


> A love letter to my dear popsicle,
> 
> A Letter To My Dear
> 
> ...



Omg Daniel ahahah your poems are always awesome ahahaha XD GO DANIEL XD



Lemon Pop said:


> got a popsicle from dan! can i be added to the members list?


ADDED!~ <3 Is there any specific color you would like to be on the roster?  Welcome to Team Popsicle!!! <3



OreoTerror said:


> May I be added to the Popsicles in freezing? QQ


Of course!!! Just added!!! <3


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> lolz soul eater and sao r da best animes 5evar!!!111!!111111!!!!!!111oneoneone



I SURE HOPE U ARE NOT BEING SARCASTIC M8


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 20, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> * Jacob_lawall,  Fantasyrick, Gregriii*--so many igb >< wow im a real
> causual player.I have 160milllion. Does the abd even have a max?
> 999,999,999?
> 
> ...



I was being sarcastic lmao 400 million is a lot I've only had like 99m xD


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 20, 2015)

*Slammint*--good =]

*Call me Daniel*--hahaha figured you would be an AP English student if anything. 

*Jacob_lawall*--thanks! lol such a huge amount! i guess if I sold turnips every week and not spend, I would eventually reach that amount. I no longer need any in game item so maybe thats what Ill do. Speaking of which, does anyone know why people collect every villager pic in the game? theres so many villager pics... even if it was for a giveaway purpose its so much to collect! Im just happy with getting the things I want. I cant tell if acnl is a hoarding game or not. If it is, its not a bad thing but yeah just curious! acnl is my first ac game so Im still learning more about it!!


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 20, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> lolz soul eater and sao r da best animes 5evar!!!111!!111111!!!!!!111oneoneone



Sao = ugh


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah it's a lot I used to go to the island and hand out bells I don't do it anymore though

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sao=bae


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> lolz soul eater and sao r da best animes 5evar!!!111!!111111!!!!!!111oneoneone


THEY ARE AWESOME!!! Not one of the only bests though!!! ;D Should definitely check out Log Horizon, Overlord, No Game No Life, Yona of the Dawn, Your Lie in April! ;D



Gregriii said:


> I was being sarcastic lmao 400 million is a lot I've only had like 99m xD


OH OH OH GREGRIIII please feel free to chat here even if you don't have a popsicle!!! Hope you get one soon!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## tomothy (Aug 20, 2015)

can i be added in the color #3DB8C7?


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I SURE HOPE U ARE NOT BEING SARCASTIC M8



lolz im not dey r da best evur and any1 that says a lie getz her soulz eaten by me cuz im a soul eater lolz!!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111!!!11111!!!!111111oneoneoneoneone


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> can i be added in the color #3DB8C7?



Changed!


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 20, 2015)

Gakkou Gurashi pls Little girls killing zombies 11/10 IGN


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 20, 2015)

* Miharu*---ahahah boiling crab, theres somany of them in soCal but yes
its really good! I like getting the whole sha bang and cajun fries!
too bad they charge for rice! hahaha yeah another foodie~~
food cramps? hmm maybe you have a sensitive stomach? lol idk
I swim twice a day, thats how much I love it! but my mom keeps
telling me to stop because its going to ruin my hair. Plus,
paying for hair treatment every two weeks she said is not worth it.
She knows I would never want to go to the point of being  a swim
athlete or instructor but I guess she does not understand why I
love it so much. 

* Gregriii*--hahaha >< but really I meet so many people who 
already maxed out the the abd! amazing but at the same time
Im dumb with wonder about it

* Lucanosa*--I want an apple collectible!! I really likes apples, so
good for the skin and red! i missed the restock!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

joined team cake, but i am still your loyal and humble and amazing poet and artist. tbh cakes would be alot better if they have a pink background or something better than grey...


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 20, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> joined team cake, but i am still your loyal and humble and amazing poet and artist. tbh cakes would be alot better if they have a pink background or something better than grey...



Hmm i love cakes and wonder if I should join team cake but I think I can only keep up with one group so idk  you are right, pink background would be lovely!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm selling a ice cream swirl come on people xD


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

if anything i prefer this group! not going to post alot in the other...but hey im the 3rd top poster after the 2 creators!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> Gakkou Gurashi pls Little girls killing zombies 11/10 IGN


Bwuahaha okay!~ Btw what are your top 2 favorite colors? Can also choose only one <:



pearly19 said:


> * Miharu*---ahahah boiling crab, theres somany of them in soCal but yes
> its really good! I like getting the whole sha bang and cajun fries!
> too bad they charge for rice! hahaha yeah another foodie~~
> food cramps? hmm maybe you have a sensitive stomach? lol idk
> ...


OH YEAHH!! I tried the whole sha bang and it was delicious!! I also love their cajun fries!! So much better than Five Guy's cajun fries in my opinion ahahah I hate soggy food and the cajun fries at Five Guy's are just too soggy for my tastes ; v ; 

Ohh I meant Foot cramps! XD



Call me Daniel said:


> joined team cake, but i am still your loyal and humble and amazing poet and artist. tbh cakes would be alot better if they have a pink background or something better than grey...


Congrats on joining Team Cake!!  Glad to know you are still in Team Popsicle! x] AND YEAH!!! It would have been so much better if the cake collectible had a better background ; v; That's the whole reason why I'm not too fond of the cakes ;v ; I like the collectible itself, but the background of it drives me away ahahaha


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I'm selling a ice cream swirl come on people xD



but no team swirl; ;-;


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 20, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> but no team swirl; ;-;



But.. But... Come onnnn








Please


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Bwuahaha okay!~ Btw what are your top 2 favorite colors? Can also choose only one <:
> 
> 
> OH YEAHH!! I tried the whole sha bang and it was delicious!! I also love their cajun fries!! So much better than Five Guy's cajun fries in my opinion ahahah I hate soggy food and the cajun fries at Five Guy's are just too soggy for my tastes ; v ;
> ...


haha yeah i wouldnt leave you guys! The 2 founders are in SHS after all....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Slammint said:


> But.. But... Come onnnn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha i would but im poor in learns of tbt! haha worth it though i love my lineup


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Bwuahaha okay!~ Btw what are your top 2 favorite colors? Can also choose only one <:
> 
> 
> OH YEAHH!! I tried the whole sha bang and it was delicious!! I also love their cajun fries!! So much better than Five Guy's cajun fries in my opinion ahahah I hate soggy food and the cajun fries at Five Guy's are just too soggy for my tastes ; v ;
> ...



This one 

Kinda funny since I hate pastel light colors xD


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I'm selling a ice cream swirl come on people xD


Give it some time xD It's been less than a day since you've posted up a shop for it hahaha XD Don't forget, you are also looking for the highest price possible for that swirl, not many people have that amount. Also this is Team Popsicle XD So most people are saving up for popsicles instead XD Once Team Swirl comes out I'm pretty sure more people would be definitely looking! 



Call me Daniel said:


> if anything i prefer this group! not going to post alot in the other...but hey im the 3rd top poster after the 2 creators!


Glad to know you do!!! ;//v//; 



Slammint said:


> But.. But... Come onnnn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No begging please c: If no one wants to buy here, then if you are patient enough, someone will give you a PM on your shop XD Good luck!!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> This one
> 
> Kinda funny since I hate pastel light colors xD



same but i like tht color lmao


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm joking lawl.


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 20, 2015)

*Call me Daniel*--I see! Yay team popsicle! I like meeting new people
but yes I usually go with whatever I joined first! your line
up is amazing!
*
Miharu*---foot cramps, as long as you massage and strecth well
you should be good. but foot cramps also occur because theres
an imbalance in the amount of strength/muscle use on the legs or
feet! Hopefully you wont have them anymore! 

yes finally someone who agrees! many people say that five guys
and cajun fries are different things so they cant be compared but 
honestly, the quality of food is about tast  & texture! So yeah
im not a fan of soggy food either.

its really early in the morning there miharu! almost 6am in japan?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> This one
> 
> Kinda funny since I hate pastel light colors xD



LOL!~ Okay!! XD Thanks ahahaha -scribbles it down- Just need a few more member's favorite colors/anime characters c: Going to pm the remaining


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 20, 2015)

I finally got on the most posted board:33


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> View attachment 143839View attachment 143839
> I finally got on the most posted board:33



congrats! But i dont think were allowed to talk about things that arent popsicle related, we are in the tbt marketplace after all!


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 20, 2015)

*Fantasyrick*-- Congrats~~~ *insert a party popper animation**


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> *Call me Daniel*--I see! Yay team popsicle! I like meeting new people
> but yes I usually go with whatever I joined first! your line
> up is amazing!
> *
> ...


Yeah it's most likely because I never stretch when I get in the water ; v ; When I get foot cramps it hurts so much DX  Ohh gosh that doesn't sound good ; v ;

OMG YESSS SAME HERE!!! My boyfriend and friends said they think Five Guy's fries are better and I'm like "NOOOOO" cause the cajun fries at the boiling crab ARE NOT SOGGY and they are a little crispy and just freaking delicious <3 AND YEAH EXACTLY!! Taste and Texture!!! <3 



Fantasyrick said:


> I finally got on the most posted board:33


CONGRATS MAN!!! Ahahaha I don't know how you guys post that much XD


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> View attachment 143839View attachment 143839
> I finally got on the most posted board:33



Yay congrats!!
im basically on there every single day tbh its awful



Call me Daniel said:


> congrats! But i dont think were allowed to talk about things that arent popsicle related, we are in the tbt marketplace after all!



We can talk about anything! (but not for too too long)


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 20, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> congrats! But i dont think were allowed to talk about things that ar
> ent popsicle related, we are in the tbt marketplace after all!



Are u being sarcastic


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 20, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> * Lucanosa*--I want an apple collectible!! I really likes apples, so
> good for the skin and red! i missed the restock!



XD I got mine at the last apple restock since I missed it on the other 3 restocks, but I still feel lucky nonetheless
Apples are a pain to collect so if you ever get one, make sure you plan on what you do with it

Btw someone needs to make team apple (maybe it'll be me ahahaha)



Call me Daniel said:


> joined team cake, but i am still your loyal and humble and amazing poet and artist. tbh cakes would be alot better if they have a pink background or something better than grey...



;o; I feel so guilty now that I'm part of team cake....
I still love Team Popsicle and wanna be a part of it, so don't count me out xD (I'll just have two teams in my siggy)


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Yay congrats!!
> im basically on there every single day tbh its awful
> 
> 
> ...



yeah otherwise we'd end up like the 15k tbt giveaway thread and the mods should wanna close it up


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> congrats! But i dont think were allowed to talk about things that arent popsicle related, we are in the tbt marketplace after all!



Oh no it's perfectly fine XD This is mainly a thread for team popsicle and popsicle lovers to come chat, help each other find popsicles, etc. I have that question and answer posted on the FAQ on the first page!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Yay congrats!!
> im basically on there every single day tbh its awful
> 
> 
> ...



yeah otherwise we'd end up like the 15k tbt giveaway thread and the mods should wanna close it up


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> yeah otherwise we'd end up like the 15k tbt giveaway thread and the mods should wanna close it up



HAHAH YA
(tbh i dont think the mods like me at all heh)
LOVE YOU MURRBAE


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

double


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 20, 2015)

What is the 15k giveaway I wanna see give me the link

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hm...


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

To all the mods... I LOVE YOU!!!!!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> What is the 15k giveaway I wanna see give me the link



i dont have a link for it,

but it was this thread that lasted for 1 week where this amazing girl gave 15-17k tbt 

all we had to do was post, so there was 1-2 thousand posts each day

the mods wanted to shut us down so bad


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> What is the 15k giveaway I wanna see give me the link
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hm...



uhhhh i wouldnt want to read it if i were you its 13k+ posts to read


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD I got mine at the last apple restock since I missed it on the other 3 restocks, but I still feel lucky nonetheless
> Apples are a pain to collect so if you ever get one, make sure you plan on what you do with it
> 
> Btw someone needs to make team apple (maybe it'll be me ahahaha)
> ...


Hahaha when I got my apple from the restock I traded it off for 2 popsicles an 500tbt and a dark blue house XD OHH!~ Hahaha there's going to be so many teams XD Mods might have to make another subforum XD



Call me Daniel said:


> yeah otherwise we'd end up like the 15k tbt giveaway thread and the mods should wanna close it up


Oh gosh I have no goals trying to make this 15k posts ahaha I just only want our Team Popsicle members to enjoy themselves, chat among each other, become friends, etc. XD Once we get a group, it'll be a lot easier for the mods and us XD ( I hope  )


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 20, 2015)

I cant see what Daniel posted

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nvm I want the link though XD


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 20, 2015)

the 15k giveaway was cool bc I met amazing ppl


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-BTB-YAS-GUYS-YAS!-WINNERS-PG13382&highlight=
if your brave!


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 20, 2015)

Lol nvm

- - - Post Merge - - -

I saw that


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> the 15k giveaways was cool bc I met amazing ppl



like me?  and i met alot of people i love now! looking at you jacob and Miharu!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha when I got my apple from the restock I traded it off for 2 popsicles an 500tbt and a dark blue house XD OHH!~ Hahaha there's going to be so many teams XD Mods might have to make another subforum XD
> 
> 
> Oh gosh I have no goals trying to make this 15k posts ahaha I just only want our Team Popsicle members to enjoy themselves, chat among each other, become friends, etc. XD Once we get a group, it'll be a lot easier for the mods and us XD ( I hope  )



XD Well.... maybe I will make a team apple o:
OR a team fruit!  c: fruit needs to be more common on the forums.... but idk xD I have no one to have as a co-founder


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 20, 2015)

Yee


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 20, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> like me?  and i met alot of people i love now! looking at you jacob and Miharu!



I knew you before that giveaway don't you remember *cries*


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 20, 2015)

*Miharu*--yay I was worried that we couldnt chat as we pleased!

yeah, my boyfriend says the same exact thing too!


I still eat popsicles but many of my friends dont like it 
anymore T.T i also like pour juice into ice cube trays 
and sticking toothpicks on them during the summer <33

subforums? are there really so many groups trying
to form all of the sudden?

I joined dream crossing/address group but its not
really active T.TTTTTT its one of my favorite part
of the game:visiting finished towns through dream suite
and looking at others slowing finishing their town!

* Lucanosa*--Once i get a collectible Im never selling it 
unless I buy an extra >< Im still looking for green and
blue candy but will buy them later! If you do make an
apple group, I dont mind joining your group!

hmm what kind of things do you look for when you decide you need a cofounder?

* Jacob_lawall*--forever friends! got the request! If i go
to a certain thread with people I want to get close to 
or are, I just subscribe to it. I forget about the friend
request function!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> I knew you before that giveaway don't you remember *cries*



yes but our bond formed


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 20, 2015)

How do yall get the addict tirle


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD Well.... maybe I will make a team apple o:
> OR a team fruit!  c: fruit needs to be more common on the forums.... but idk xD I have no one to have as a co-founder



OHH LOL GOOD LUCK!!! XD Yeahhh definitely need a co founder or 2 founders like Jacob and I XD It's not easy handling a group but really fun XD


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD Well.... maybe I will make a team apple o:
> OR a team fruit!  c: fruit needs to be more common on the forums.... but idk xD I have no one to have as a co-founder



TEAM PEAR the hardest team to join! lol jk


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH LOL GOOD LUCK!!! XD Yeahhh definitely need a co founder or 2 founders like Jacob and I XD It's not easy handling a group but really fun XD



is 2 people enough for handling a group? Wouldnt 3-5 really good?

*Call me Daniel*-- wowwww its a wonderful give away! is peoyne still active?


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 20, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> is 2 people enough for handling a group? Wouldnt 3-5 really good?



I think so


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 20, 2015)

Team Greg join now


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 20, 2015)

Lololol


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> is 2 people enough for handling a group? Wouldnt 3-5 really good?
> 
> *Call me Daniel*-- wowwww its a wonderful give away! is peoyne still active?



yeah she is! i still talk to her from time to time but she's only on for a few hours at a time


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH LOL GOOD LUCK!!! XD Yeahhh definitely need a co founder or 2 founders like Jacob and I XD It's not easy handling a group but really fun XD



still looking for one, so good luck making a team fruit!

 amiallowedtobehereXD


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> *Miharu*--yay I was worried that we couldnt chat as we pleased!
> 
> yeah, my boyfriend says the same exact thing too!
> 
> ...



Hahaha I personally think it's fine if we want to chat since it's mainly a group for Team Popsicle members and popsicle lovers XD (If a mod tells me we can't, I'll keep you guys updated then I'll probably have to limit it to chatting about popsicles only. Then we would DEFINITELY need a group so we can chat as we please as team popsicle members ;v ; ) Just as long as it's a chat chat, you know? And not random nonsense XD As long as you guys are just trying to learn more about each other, team members, etc. c: 

AHHH I DO THAT TOO AHAHHA!~ I love eating popsicles <3 So yummy ;v ;

So far there's a Team Cake, and an upcoming Team Swirl, and I'm pretty sure a few people are planning on making a group of their own XD



Fantasyrick said:


> How do yall get the addict tirle


Please read my section on the first page!  Tells you everything!  



pearly19 said:


> is 2 people enough for handling a group? Wouldnt 3-5 really good?


So far just Jacob and I have been doing great!  3-5 people would definitely be good/ideal but that's only if the group gets TOO big where we can't handle it. But then again it really depends on WHO is founder/co-founder.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 20, 2015)

Okie ^-^


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 20, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> * Lucanosa*--Once i get a collectible Im never selling it
> unless I buy an extra >< Im still looking for green and
> blue candy but will buy them later! If you do make an
> apple group, I dont mind joining your group!



xD Okay!  ty c:



Miharu said:


> OHH LOL GOOD LUCK!!! XD Yeahhh definitely need a co founder or 2 founders like Jacob and I XD It's not easy handling a group but really fun XD



LOL Ty!  o: I'd ask you to help me and be a co-founder, but you're already busy with Team Popsicle xD



Call me Daniel said:


> TEAM PEAR the hardest team to join! lol jk



OMG yes you need 25 pears to join ;w;


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> Team Greg join now


Where do I sign up? LOL XD



Fantasyrick said:


> Lololol


Oh rick!! I think this is what mods don't want to see. Is 1 word answers since that can be considered as spam. So try to make it longer than just lololol. Of course unless you are responding to multiply people I think that's fine XD So a heads up since I don't want you to get in trouble  



Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> still looking for one, so good luck making a team fruit!
> 
> amiallowedtobehereXD


You allowed to be here if you love popsicles or are a team popsicle member!  




Lucanosa said:


> xD Okay!  ty c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Oh gosh ahahaha yeah I'll have to pass XD I'm too busy with Team Popsicle and I have a lot of GFX to work on XD I'll be even busier once I bring my GFX shop back to life hahaha!~


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm back ^-^


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

Guys i just ate 3 popsicles IRL

2 strawberry 1 chocolate im so happy now ^-*


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> I'm back ^-^



Welcome back!!!  Did you finish reading everything? XD (Sorry I know it's all long to read, but we wanted to be specific with everything so you guys won't get confused ahaha)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ALSO GUYS!!! I FOUND OUT THERE'S AN AWESOME JAPANESE BAND CALLED "Swinging Popsicles"!!!! XD


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 20, 2015)

Yep I read everything Ty!^w^


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Guys i just ate 3 popsicles IRL
> 
> 2 strawberry 1 chocolate im so happy now ^-*



healthy much?


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 20, 2015)

Lucky ^^


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Welcome back!!!  Did you finish reading everything? XD (Sorry I know it's all long to read, but we wanted to be specific with everything so you guys won't get confused ahaha)
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *ALSO GUYS!!! I FOUND OUT THERE'S AN AWESOME JAPANESE BAND CALLED "Swinging Popsicles"!!!! XD*



omg yes
r they any good?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> healthy much?



what can i say


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 20, 2015)

Lolol Jacob your signature keeps changingXD


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Guys i just ate 3 popsicles IRL
> 
> 2 strawberry 1 chocolate im so happy now ^-*


Okay I'm going to get a chocolate popsicle LOL Now I want popsicles XD Time to eat someeeee XD



Fantasyrick said:


> Yep I read everything Ty!^w^


Thanks for reading everything!!  If you have any questions (that's not in the FAQ list) feel free to ask! c:


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Okay I'm going to get a chocolate popsicle LOL Now I want popsicles XD Time to eat someeeee XD
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading everything!!  If you have any questions (that's not in the FAQ list) feel free to ask! c:


Is that you in your profile pic XD


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> omg yes
> r they any good?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I make my own popsicles(less sugar) theyre sooo good! i like the orange one the best!


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 20, 2015)

I only have vanilla sandwiches


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

@Jacob
Yeah listening to some of their songs and they are pretty good! XD



Fantasyrick said:


> Is that you in your profile pic XD


Yes it is XD 



Call me Daniel said:


> I make my own popsicles(less sugar) theyre sooo good! i like the orange one the best!


OHHH!!~ I love making my own as well ahahaha!~ It's so much fun XD


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> I only have vanilla sandwiches



haha your not dedicated to the great lord popsicle


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 20, 2015)

*Miharu*--I bet even if you are into sweets you have no cavities?

just trying to learn more about each other, team members
we are definitely doing that ^^

which flavor is best for ice cubes? did you try a lot of different
juices or am I the only one?

Swinging Popsicles--I will check that out! 

you have a storage of popsicles irl? or buying some to eat?
Its so easy to make home made popsicles, that why I <3 them!
*
Lucanosa*--yup yup np! apples are awesome

X.X 25 pears? for me it wont look aesthetically
pleasing. that and I dont want to hide my 
collectibles!

* Fantasyrick*--welcome back!! hahah everytime i see ricky
I think of martin lol

*Jacob_lawall*--living the true life as team popsicle member
*
Call me Daniel*--orange eh? I will try some more flavors and
ill get back to you on that : D
*
Gregriii*--I love vanilla sandwhiches!!!! my bf introduced me to it a year ago!! Costco vanilla ice cream with toasted bread is the best dessert sandwhich everrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 20, 2015)

XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Martin the TV show XD


----------



## N e s s (Aug 20, 2015)

What's team fruit?

Also all these "teams" are getting out of hand.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> I only have vanilla sandwiches


Go out and buy some popsicles! ;D 



pearly19 said:


> *Miharu*--I bet even if you are into sweets you have no cavities?
> 
> just trying to learn more about each other, team members
> we are definitely doing that ^^
> ...



OH PEARLY I forgot to mention, I'm not from Japan and I'm not Japanese ahaha!~ I actually live in North California XD 

Oh pffttt I do have 1-2 cavities from when I was a kid ahahaha XD Haven't gotten any in a long time though which is good!  

For ice cubes I like sprite LOL Also calpico <3 Calpico drink is so delicious ahahah!~

We have a few popsicles here actually!~ We buy some from time to time <:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 20, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> Lucanosa[/B]--yup yup np! apples are awesome
> 
> X.X 25 pears? for me it wont look aesthetically
> pleasing. that and I dont want to hide my
> collectibles!



XD I'm thinking you gotta have 4 of the 5 fruits and at least 10 total fruits to help be a co-founder, maybe less, idk
;o; Gonna post a LF thread in Bell Tree HQ right now
If anyone here maybe wants to help?? All help appreciated ahaha


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 20, 2015)

*Fantasyrick*--mhmmm and for someone reason, everytime i think of ricky, especially for a character in a novel I want to write.... I imaging him with red, red orange, or light brown hair wearing sunglasses! I still havent used that name yet but I will someday!

*Miharu*--**so embarassed ** OMg, Im so sorry! We might have a chance meeting up thenn!!! My bf lives in Norcal right now so Im going to visit him every now and then!! Seriously, we might long lost siblings or something! I love CALPICOOOO! but everyone in my family say its sooooo sweet that they cant handle it. My lil sister hates it T.TTTTTT

* Lucanosa*-- I really wish you the best! May you find a perfect co founder!


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Go out and buy some popsicles! ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think there is any open shop at 1 AM LMAO


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> What's team fruit?
> 
> Also all these "teams" are getting out of hand.


Team Fruit is currently under construction and founder is Lucanosa, one of Team Popsicle's members XD She loves the fruit collectible so she's making a team herself hahaha

We made a trend ahaha I think it's cute they like our idea of Team Popsicle ahahaha



Lucanosa said:


> XD I'm thinking you gotta have 4 of the 5 fruits and at least 10 total fruits to help be a co-founder, maybe less, idk
> ;o; Gonna post a LF thread in Bell Tree HQ right now
> If anyone here maybe wants to help?? All help appreciated ahaha


GOOD LUCKK!!!!~ ; v ; 



Gregriii said:


> I don't think there is any open shop at 1 AM LMAO


LOL Gas stations! Also Safeway or Walmart, or something!! XD Bwuahaha


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> I don't think there is any open shop at 1 AM LMAO



amazon foods are open 24/7! oh wait but they dont deliver in spain...


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Team Fruit is currently under construction and founder is Lucanosa, one of Team Popsicle's members XD **he** loves the fruit collectible so **he's** making a team **himself** hahaha
> 
> We made a trend ahaha I think it's cute they like our idea of Team Popsicle ahahaha



X"D Yes!  You really have started a trend xD

sorry I just had to fix that o:


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Team Fruit is currently under construction and founder is Lucanosa, one of Team Popsicle's members XD She loves the fruit collectible so she's making a team herself hahaha
> 
> We made a trend ahaha I think it's cute they like our idea of Team Popsicle ahahaha
> 
> ...



Why we don't have walmarts in Spain WHYYY


----------



## N e s s (Aug 20, 2015)

When I'm in college I'm probably going to order ramen from amazon 24/7.


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 20, 2015)

Im not  a huge fan of walmart, because of their business practices!

Spain, i really miss spain a lot! will go to spain maybe next year!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> Why we don't have walmarts in Spain WHYYY



lol just buy all the popsicles in Spain and hoard them!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> *Miharu*--**so embarassed ** OMg, Im so sorry! We might have a chance meeting up thenn!!! My bf lives in Norcal right now so Im going to visit him every now and then!! Seriously, we might long lost siblings or something! I love CALPICOOOO! but everyone in my family say its sooooo sweet that they cant handle it. My lil sister hates it T.TTTTTT


Ahahaha no worries at all!! >//v//< YEAH WE MIGHT!~ XD That's so cute!!! ; v ; AHH CALPICO IS THE BESTTTTTTTT <3 And really?? It's so good though!! I also love Ramune and Melon Soda!!! So gooddddd <3 



Lucanosa said:


> X"D Yes!  You really have started a trend xD
> 
> sorry I just had to fix that o:


AHH I'M SO SORRY ; __ ; I'm so bad with gender guessing oh gosh ahahaha!!



Gregriii said:


> Why we don't have walmarts in Spain WHYYY


WHAT THE!!!!!!! HOLY POPSICLES LOL


----------



## N e s s (Aug 20, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> Im not  a huge fan of walmart, because of their business practices!
> 
> Spain, i really miss spain a lot! will go to spain maybe next year!





You see things like this in Walmart all the time.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 20, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> View attachment 143857
> You see things like this in Walmart all the time.



This.

<3 so beautiful


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi! Can I join the raffle?;3;


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 20, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> View attachment 143857
> You see things like this in Walmart all the time.



wow Lays are expensive


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> When I'm in college I'm probably going to order ramen from amazon 24/7.





TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> View attachment 143857
> You see things like this in Walmart all the time.



Ramen is so delicious!!! ; v;
ALSO WHAT THE!!! THEY ALLOW CROCODILES IN WALMART??? IS THAT A CROCODILE?? XD


Walmart has so many popsicles ahahah XD So cheap!! I normally don't like going to Walmart either, but welp they offer cheaper prices xD


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

Universaljellyfish said:


> Hi! Can I join the raffle?;3;



yes adding you now!


----------



## N e s s (Aug 20, 2015)

Well I'm off to band camp for several hours, bye! <3


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 20, 2015)

*Miharu*--Yeah she said its so sweet that it will make someone diabetic! Ramune is pretty interesting and good! the marble is so pretty and I like the clinking sound when you shake it! Long distance relationship, i guess now the true test begins!

Although I dont really prefer carbonated drinks like sprite/soda in general because it  makes my throat sting or makes me tear up >< 

*Lucanosa*--I was thinking 60% guy, 40% chance girl!

*TheAhPoCawdOh*--lol! wonder why there isnt a walmart in spain though


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 20, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Well I'm off to band camp for several hours, bye! <3



Cya!

Hmmm anyone here wanna help me with team fruit? ;o; I really don't wanna do it myself xD


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Cya!
> 
> Hmmm anyone here wanna help me with team fruit? ;o; I really don't wanna do it myself xD



haha good luck!


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 20, 2015)

Lucanosa-- the people here all seem good candidates! i am not that experienced nor have many fruit collectibles at the moment! cant wait for team fruit!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

GUYS THIS IS IRRELIVANT 
would u have turned around for him?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Well I'm off to band camp for several hours, bye! <3


Byeee!!! >//v/< Have fun!!!



pearly19 said:


> *Miharu*--Yeah she said its so sweet that it will make someone diabetic! Ramune is pretty interesting and good! the marble is so pretty and I like the clinking sound when you shake it! Long distance relationship, i guess now the true test begins!
> 
> Although I dont really prefer carbonated drinks like sprite/soda in general because it  makes my throat sting or makes me tear up ><


Awww!! ; v ; LOL YEAH I love that marble inside Ramune, I always want to try to get it out ; v ; It's fun sticking your tongue and poking at it with your tongue too ahahha XD

Definitely a true test!! How long have you guys been together? 

Oh gosh!!! D; Hmmm only best flavor I like iced wise is calpico ahaha XD



Lucanosa said:


> Cya!
> 
> Hmmm anyone here wanna help me with team fruit? ;o; I really don't wanna do it myself xD


Awww!! ;v ; I hope you find a great co-founder!! YOU CAN DO IT!~ -cheers-


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> GUYS THIS IS IRRELIVANT
> would u have turned around for him?



hmmmm, I like his voice but he hasn't reached puberty so his voice can still change but sure. PS i hate justin bieber


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> GUYS THIS IS IRRELIVANT
> would u have turned around for him?



jb bad choice


----------



## Taj (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm typinng the poem now. PLEASE LOVE IT xD


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 20, 2015)

neester14 said:


> I'm typinng the poem now. PLEASE LOVE IT xD



We will for sure


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> GUYS THIS IS IRRELIVANT
> would u have turned around for him?


He's not 2D so no. LOL but seriously, his voice is great! c: Just wish he didn't choose a JB song, not a big fan of JB x__x



neester14 said:


> I'm typinng the poem now. PLEASE LOVE IT xD


LOOKING FORWARD TO IT!~ XD Loving the popsicle poems you guys come up with! <:


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> GUYS THIS IS IRRELIVANT
> would u have turned around for him?


ya his voice will _probably_ end up really good
lmao why tho


----------



## Taj (Aug 20, 2015)

I start my search at the grocery store
There is something I'm looking for
Something that goes well with summer
If I can't find them then that's a bummer

I find them! Theyre in packs of five
I can't wait for the day to arrive
When I play in the blazing sun
Eating these treats are so much fun

When I get back from soccer all day
Popsicles take my breath away
Whenever I work a hard sweat
I grab a popsicle, theyre the best

People tell me theyre not healthy
But I tell them very stealthly
Eat one on a hot summer day
I know their minds will be blown away

I wonder about every flavor
And the popsicles that I shall savor
They turn sweet and then sour
I could eat them by the hour

I savor every single lick
Until it seems I might get sick
Their praises I will always sing
Popsicles, theyre my everything

Now that's love!

But it's more of a poem about a popsicle, not the collectible. Oh well!


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 20, 2015)

miharu--almost 4 full years once the anniversary passes on december! After december, we will begin 5th year. thing is, we dont worry about not being faithful for each other or losing interest. Time is just the issue. A lot of changes are going on irl and we both will be busy with work, making new friends! After work, working out, eating dinner I dont know if either one of us will have time to skype or something. We will probably just sleep after each day comes to end, except on weekends. We can text and send vids/pics all we want though. 

My mom wants to keep the family under one roof again so she wants me sell off everything and buy a house/condo in seattle because california is running out of water and the big earthquake is bound to happen. Im thinking, if we are moving and settling for a permanent home, might as well move overseas to the country where I think citizenship is worth it: Finland, Denmark, Sweden, or Norway. I love it there too and they pay both comp sci/teachers lots with good social recognition!

how long have you been together with your guy? 

I hope calpico never goes out of business! >< the sweetness gives me an incredible sensation and feeling!!!

*neester14*--let the poem come!! oh just read it! well done, its beautiful!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

neester14 said:


> I start my search at the grocery store
> There is something I'm looking for
> Something that goes well with summer
> If I can't find them then that's a bummer
> ...



9000/100 THAT'S HOW AWESOME THIS POEM IS!! GREAT JOB MAN AHAHA XD You made a few typos though! <: Also pfftt this team IS ABOUT POPSICLES!~ Not just the collectible so no worries!~ XD



pearly19 said:


> miharu--almost 4 full years once the anniversary passes on december! After december, we will begin 5th year. thing is, we dont worry about not being faithful for each other or losing interest. Time is just the issue. A lot of changes are going on irl and we both will be busy with work, making new friends! After work, working out, eating dinner I dont know if either one of us will have time to skype or something. We will probably just sleep after each day comes to end, except on weekends. We can text and send vids/pics all we want though.
> 
> My mom wants to keep the family under one roof again so she wants me sell off everything and buy a house/condo in seattle because california is running out of water and the big earthquake is bound to happen. Im thinking, if we are moving and settling for a permanent home, might as well move overseas to the country where I think citizenship is worth it: Finland, Denmark, Sweden, or Norway. I love it there too and they pay both comp sci/teachers lots with good social recognition!
> 
> ...


OH WOW! That's amazing!!! I'm so happy for you two!!! ;v  ; And yeah California is just in a big drought ; _ ; It sucks. 

OHH I wish you guys the best of luck with moving!!! ;//v//; <3 

I've been together with my boyfriend for 3 years!~ <3 We are always together unless work calls ;v ; We are never worried about growing tired of each other. I just love him so very much and I know he does as well <3 

SAME HERE!!! Calpico is one of my most favorite drinks!!! ; v ;


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 20, 2015)

I wish the shop would Restock


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I wish the shop would Restock



Restock popsicles? Or restock everything in general? O:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 20, 2015)

The popsicle song is so good!!! Nice Job Neester!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Popsicles mostly but yeah everything so i can get something for profit ugh


----------



## Taj (Aug 20, 2015)

Heh thanks. I did make two typos and fixed them as quick as I could. As for my rating

ITS OVER 9000!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 20, 2015)

1million xP


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> The popsicle song is so good!!! Nice Job Neester!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Popsicles mostly but yeah everything so i can get something for profit ugh



but if they were restocked theyd lose their price! I just wish theyd restock the add ons!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 20, 2015)

Oooh!! That would be good for me but bad for you guys cause id be able to get a popsicle for cheap but it would make you guys less richer lol xP


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 20, 2015)

I see you guys are selling collectibles now! Ill take your orange~


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oooh!! That would be good for me but bad for you guys cause id be able to get a popsicle for cheap but it would make you guys less richer lol xP



yeah but the popsicles where only for the summer beach party, so i dont really think theyd be restocked but im really hoping they would! Id buy a ton and give them away to members who need them!


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 20, 2015)

miharu-- thats pretty awesome that you guys get to be near each other often!! You guys are totally in love, and if i see you in person, you probably have that glow in your face ^^ yes calpico <33 I didnt know of existence until I went to tokyo town during freshmen year!!! Ialmost wish to buy calpico in bulks but I know that will be too much sugar ! need to go out for italian with my roomies brb! <33


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 20, 2015)

I shall acquire 9 popsicles I must Get Them!! >


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 20, 2015)

it's even hard trying to find 1 decent one around now a days x3


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I think Popsicles Hate me  b4 you know theyre gonna get more expensive



haha i have a feeling theyre gonna increase even higher....lucky i snagged mine now!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 20, 2015)

Ugh ik they are going to go higher  popsicles why do you hate me???


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ugh ik they are going to go higher  popsicles why do you hate me???



hey id save up now or wish to win a giveaway!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ugh ik they are going to go higher  popsicles why do you hate me???



It's so sad.... I remember when I bought mine for 200 TBT.  Not to mention everyone had one last year, and they were so boring and overpopular......
LOL I'm gonna keep it and wait till the inflation caps off and maybe sell it then, idk xD


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> It's so sad.... I remember when I bought mine for 200 TBT.  Not to mention everyone had one last year, and they were so boring and overpopular......
> LOL I'm gonna keep it and wait till the inflation caps off and maybe sell it then, idk xD



haha i hope the price does lower


----------



## roseflower (Aug 20, 2015)

Wow there`s now a team cake and team fruit, I wonder what?s next to come
Congrats to the raffle winner BluePikachu!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 20, 2015)

Team Birthstone lols or Team Sweets With has candy and ice cream mixed together in one team! xP lol


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 20, 2015)

There can only be 1 team.. I don't like when people do that stuff. Lets keep it original guys..


----------



## roseflower (Aug 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Team Birthstone lols or Team Sweets With has candy and ice cream mixed together in one team! xP lol



Haha yes a candy team because Halloween^^ I?m hungry


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> The popsicle song is so good!!! Nice Job Neester!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Popsicles mostly but yeah everything so i can get something for profit ugh


I hope they restock popsicles too!! But I don't think it's likely since it was suppose to be a one time summer thing ; A ; 



neester14 said:


> Heh thanks. I did make two typos and fixed them as quick as I could. As for my rating
> 
> ITS OVER 9000!


WOO!~ DEFINITELY OVER 9000!! YOU DID GREAT!!! XD



Call me Daniel said:


> but if they were restocked theyd lose their price! I just wish theyd restock the add ons!


I don't mind if popsicles lose their prices at all!! I just hope they get restocked so everyone else can get one as well hahah XD (I would pay almost any amount for a popsicle for myself ;D ) 



sinistermark said:


> I see you guys are selling collectibles now! Ill take your orange~


WOO!~ Alright!! Just send me the tbt and I'll send you your orange!  



pearly19 said:


> miharu-- thats pretty awesome that you guys get to be near each other often!! You guys are totally in love, and if i see you in person, you probably have that glow in your face ^^ yes calpico <33 I didnt know of existence until I went to tokyo town during freshmen year!!! Ialmost wish to buy calpico in bulks but I know that will be too much sugar ! need to go out for italian with my roomies brb! <33


Yeah it is!!! ; v ; Oh gosh ahaha I buy those HUGE calpico bottles XD It's so big!! I also put it in the freezer for like 2-3 hours and it came out icy and almost like a slushie!! It was delcious!!!! <3 <3 Okay!! Have fun!! c:



naekoya said:


> it's even hard trying to find 1 decent one around now a days x3


It really is ; v ; Popsicles so pricey now ahahaha XD Used to be so cheap and easy to obtain ; v ;



Lucanosa said:


> It's so sad.... I remember when I bought mine for 200 TBT.  Not to mention everyone had one last year, and they were so boring and overpopular......
> LOL I'm gonna keep it and wait till the inflation caps off and maybe sell it then, idk xD


OH GOSH AHAHA if i was active during that time I would have bought as many as I could ahahaha XD



roseflower said:


> Wow there`s now a team cake and team fruit, I wonder what?s next to come
> Congrats to the raffle winner BluePikachu!


There is!! Hahaha I know there's going to be a Team Swirl and Team Apple as well! XD


----------



## roseflower (Aug 20, 2015)

sinistermark said:


> There can only be 1 team.. I don't like when people do that stuff. Lets keep it original guys..



Team popsicle is the best team There can only be one!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

GUYS! Someone is selling a popsicle for 2k tbt here! 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?316652-Sweet-collectibles


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 20, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Team popsicle is the best team There can only be one!



I know right? theres always those people who don't have popsicles and start new teams. (which is annoying to me..)


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm back again ^-^


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 20, 2015)

o: Turns out there's gonna be 5 teams on here.
Popsicle, Ice Cream Swirl, Cake, Apple, and Fruit (mine).

LOL looks like it's time to save up and choose a faction


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

sinistermark said:


> I know right? theres always those people who don't have popsicles and start new teams. (which is annoying to me..)



yeah... not naming anyone but its a little fishy that all these new groups formed after this one


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 20, 2015)

Ik i prefer just team popsicle! The Original And The Best > B4 you know it theres gonna be wars between the teams


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 20, 2015)

*Ahem*
May I please be added to the roster for team Popsicle? ^_^


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Team Birthstone lols or Team Sweets With has candy and ice cream mixed together in one team! xP lol



team creepy doll.....


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 20, 2015)

Why are popsicles and ice cream swirls 2k each! Noooooooo!!!!! ;(


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 20, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> yeah... not naming anyone but its a little fishy that all these new groups formed after this one



Yeah.... (now I feel horrible and guilty I made team fruit e.e)

I'll be off for a few hours, so I'll see y'all later ;D

And I bet by the time I get back popsicle inflation is up to 2.2k per average


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> I'm back again ^-^



Welcome back! c: Hope you read my PM I sent you!  How are you doing?~

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Also guys, no worries about the other team because TEAM POPSICLE SHALL PREVAILLLL <3 (But seriously, Jacob and I don't mind at all that there are more teams out there hahaha we both find it really cute to know they like our idea of a Team. c: Let's try not to say anything bad about the other teams as making a Team is actually a lot of work and comes with a lot of responsibilities!~ >//v//<b )


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Welcome back! c: Hope you read my PM I sent you!  How are you doing?~
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Also guys, no worries about the other team because TEAM POPSICLE SHALL PREVAILLLL <3 (But seriously, Jacob and I don't mind at all that there are more teams out there hahaha we both find it really cute to know they like our idea of a Team. c: Let's try not to say anything bad about the other teams as making a Team is actually a lot of work and comes with a lot of responsibilities!~ >//v//<b )



i will "take care" of the competition jkjk these teams really have nothing to compete about these collectibles are great!


----------



## Sholee (Aug 20, 2015)

Gosh, i hope they really bring back the group add on.. especially now with all these teams popping up!


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 20, 2015)

Let's count how many times in a day Jacob changes his collectables


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> Let's count how many times in a day Jacob changes his collectables



i lost count along with how many times he changes avatars!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 20, 2015)

I lost count with his sigs they are always changing lol xP


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I lost count with his sigs they are always changing lol xP



he has a rotating sig haha it would be crazy to change it that often


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 20, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> he has a rotating sig haha it would be crazy to change it that often



Yea I have a rotating sig too.
I need to edit it and add/take some things away >.<


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> *Ahem*
> May I please be added to the roster for team Popsicle? ^_^


CONGRATS ON YOUR POPSICLE!!! I'll add you asap!!! <3 Any certain color you'll like your name to be?  Also for a future project I have for members what is your favorite color (max of 2 colors) and if you love/watch anime who is your favorite anime character? c: 



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Why are popsicles and ice cream swirls 2k each! Noooooooo!!!!! ;(


Ahhh because it's high in demand ; v ; Good luck on the next raffle!! >//v//<b



Lucanosa said:


> Yeah.... (now I feel horrible and guilty I made team fruit e.e)
> 
> I'll be off for a few hours, so I'll see y'all later ;D
> 
> And I bet by the time I get back popsicle inflation is up to 2.2k per average


BYEEEE!~ And pshhh don't feel bad!!! <3 

Oh god I wouldn't be surprised if it did inflate to that much ahahaha



Call me Daniel said:


> i will "take care" of the competition jkjk these teams really have nothing to compete about these collectibles are great!


LOL!~ "take care" omg Daniel XD 



Sholee said:


> Gosh, i hope they really bring back the group add on.. especially now with all these teams popping up!


Same here!!! ; v; TheAhPoCawdOh made a group petition for Team Popsicle on the Bell HQ thread! Justin said 


Justin said:


> There's nothing wrong with this: It doesn't hurt for folks to show us that they really want something as long as they're polite about it like this thread. It does help for us to see if there is a ton of demand.
> 
> It's worth noting that if we do decide to restock groups anytime soon, the cost will probably be dramatically increased from the current price. The Group add-on was originally intended to be an expensive purchase which encouraged people to pool their wealth together to purchase a group for themselves. Obviously, the current price doesn't really accomplish that with how things have changed in the past 4 years.


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> CONGRATS ON YOUR POPSICLE!!! I'll add you asap!!! <3 Any certain color you'll like your name to be?  Also for a future project I have for members what is your favorite color (max of 2 colors) and if you love/watch anime who is your favorite anime character? c:


Thank you ^_^
Uhhh well my favorite color is Turquoise! So I guess that for my name/favorite color!
I love anime, so many characters to choose from....
Something I have been obsessed with since I was little (Besides sailor moon) was Kirara from Inuyasha!


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 20, 2015)

yay


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> Thank you ^_^
> Uhhh well my favorite color is Turquoise! So I guess that for my name/favorite color!
> I love anime, so many characters to choose from....
> Something I have been obsessed with since I was little (Besides sailor moon) was Kirara from Inuyasha!


No problem at all!!! >//v/< You've been added to the roster!!! Welcome to Team Popsicle!! >//v//< <3 
YES INUYASHAAAA AHHH! Childhood anime right there ahahah <3



sinistermark said:


> I kind of just want to give up on getting a popsicle lol. There is just noo way.


AWW!! You can do it!! You still have chances with the raffle!! ; v ; 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Also I'll be heading off to work everyone!~ Stay good while I'm gone! c: Have a nice day! <3 (I'm going to go invisible mode since I'll check out our thread from time to time XD )​


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> No problem at all!!! >//v/< You've been added to the roster!!! Welcome to Team Popsicle!! >//v//< <3
> YES INUYASHAAAA AHHH! Childhood anime right there ahahah <3
> 
> 
> ...



I guess so. sorry if I seem so down. the price of the popsicle is just getting insane. and in high demand theres no chance ill win a raffle. but I cant give up yet.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

sinistermark said:


> I guess so. sorry if I seem so down. the price of the popsicle is just getting insane. and in high demand theres no chance ill win a raffle. but I cant give up yet.



yeah dont give up! Never lose hope!


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 20, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> yeah dont give up! Never lose hope!



I am thinking of an amazing idea... hahaha ill wait till saturday so school doesn't get in the way.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

sinistermark said:


> I am thinking of an amazing idea... hahaha ill wait till saturday so school doesn't get in the way.



ooo i can't wait for your awesome idea!


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 20, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> ooo i can't wait for your awesome idea!



I would PM you but Im scared you will take it. maybe we can own it together?


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

sinistermark said:


> I would PM you but Im scared you will take it. maybe we can own it together?



own? and i dont steal stuff if its your idea!


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 20, 2015)

I know how you feel. :c trying so hard to finish my display but I haven't even been able to start it yet.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

sinistermark said:


> I am thinking of an amazing idea... hahaha ill wait till saturday so school doesn't get in the way.


Good luck with your idea!!! You can do it!! Never lose hope!! (≧∇≦)b



OreoTerror said:


> I know how you feel. :c trying so hard to finish my display but I haven't even been able to start it yet.


Ahhh yeah it's tough (?；ω；｀) It took me a month to finish my display and get all my popsicles. Don't give up though!! I am rooting for you guys!! (≧∇≦)b


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Good luck with your idea!!! You can do it!! Never lose hope!! (≧∇≦)b
> 
> 
> Ahhh yeah it's tough (?；ω；｀) It took me a month to finish my display and get all my popsicles. Don't give up though!! I am rooting for you guys!! (≧∇≦)b



good luck guys!


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 20, 2015)

I'll make it! Just one question, how exactly do you get them in a certain order? Do you gift them all to someone and they gift them back in a certain order? Idk if I can find someone trustworthy to do that that'll help me. QQ


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 20, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I'll make it! Just one question, how exactly do you get them in a certain order? Do you gift them all to someone and they gift them back in a certain order? Idk if I can find someone trustworthy to do that that'll help me. QQ



By the way if you need help, I can be very reliable!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I'll make it! Just one question, how exactly do you get them in a certain order? Do you gift them all to someone and they gift them back in a certain order? Idk if I can find someone trustworthy to do that that'll help me. QQ



the lineup is affected by the time the collectible was bought. meaning that a pear bought in 2013 would be at the last of the bottom row while the newest one will be at the top there's no way of manually arranging them.


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 20, 2015)

sinistermark said:


> By the way if you need help, I can be very reliable!



Thank you!



Call me Daniel said:


> the lineup is affected by the time the collectible was bought. meaning that a pear bought in 2013 would be at the last of the bottom row while the newest one will be at the top there's no way of manually arranging them.



Oh no! This is going to be so hard. :c


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

if you can see my lineup you can see the oldest collectible 2014 popsicle is the last one becuase it was bought at 2014 gifting does nothing sorry

- - - Post Merge - - -

you can arrange your line up by tradding your current collectibles with people with the same collectible bought at the same date for example my cake was gifted to me to have been bought before april which is the date for my pear. so you can trade people for newer cakes!


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 20, 2015)

does team popsicle have turf wars with other teams such as team cake and team ice cream
or gang wars


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

Haha sorry I have been AFK for a while guys, I was celebrating my aunts birthday!!
So many comments to read ahh!



misspiggy95 said:


> Let's count how many times in a day Jacob changes his collectables





Call me Daniel said:


> i lost count along with how many times he changes avatars!



I change my collectibles bc I always get tired of my lineups tbh

And I always change my Avatar bc someone called me an attention whore who fishes for compliments haha so Idk if I should keep the selfie or not, maybe thats wht they are talking about? 
OH WELL!
All my anime ones r too innapropiate lmao xD



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I lost count with his sigs they are always changing lol xP



HAHA ya its on rotation ^-^



OreoTerror said:


> I'll make it! Just one question, how exactly do you get them in a certain order? Do you gift them all to someone and they gift them back in a certain order? Idk if I can find someone trustworthy to do that that'll help me. QQ



Yea, As Daniel mentioned, they are arranged by date!!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Thanks to everyone for keeping this thread alive and undercontrol, you are all a big help ^-^

Please, try not to disrespect other groups, aight? Its not an easy task!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aesthetic said:


> does team popsicle have turf wars with other teams such as team cake and team ice cream
> or gang wars



Not yet ;D


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

Jacob we've been over this do whatever the hell you want with your avatar if you like your selfie than who is it to judge?


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 20, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> if you can see my lineup you can see the oldest collectible 2014 popsicle is the last one becuase it was bought at 2014 gifting does nothing sorry
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> you can arrange your line up by tradding your current collectibles with people with the same collectible bought at the same date for example my cake was gifted to me to have been bought before april which is the date for my pear. so you can trade people for newer cakes!



Thank you for informing me! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Thank you for informing me! I really appreciate it.



no problem if you need a newer collecible just post a trading thread for it!


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 20, 2015)

I can't see my dates as I'm on my iPad but once my laptop is fixed and I get the rest of my lineup I'll be sure to!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I can't see my dates as I'm on my iPad but once my laptop is fixed and I get the rest of my lineup I'll be sure to!



you actualy can see them! hold your finger on the collectible or on your profile look at the shop tab and check them out! or i can always tell you the dates!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I can't see my dates as I'm on my iPad but once my laptop is fixed and I get the rest of my lineup I'll be sure to!



If you go to your profile, Press the "shop" button right above the comment box, in between "friends" and "post thank / Likes"
it should tell you the dates there as well!


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 20, 2015)

Oh I just realised I can just hold my finger on it and it shows me... I'm so silly sorry guys. QQ


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello, I'm back guys! ;D

Later tonight if no one offers, I might just snag the pear 'n orange for Team Fruit if no one else wants them


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Oh I just realised I can just hold my finger on it and it shows me... I'm so silly sorry guys. QQ



Haha it's fine good thing you know now! I like switching from phone to computer so I can help people using the full or mobile version!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 20, 2015)

Why is there a team apple shouldnt they go with team fruit


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Hello, I'm back guys! ;D
> 
> Later tonight if no one offers, I might just snag the pear 'n orange for Team Fruit if no one else wants them



Absolutly! I have the pear in my inventory and Miharu has the orange,

However, I did see a couple pages back that someone asked for the orange, and I am not quite sure if that transaction was completed yet,

So once Miharu gets back from work I can clear that out! Thanks!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Aug 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Why is there a team apple shouldnt they go with team fruit



team apple came first 
they might morph, we'll see 

in sweeter news, i got a swirl!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Why is there a team apple shouldnt they go with team fruit



Team Apple is made by a different person - it'll be more exclusive so I understand why they are separate, I can't even get in!

- - - Post Merge - - -



John Lennon said:


> team apple came first
> they might morph, we'll see
> 
> in sweeter news, i got a swirl!



Congratulations!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 20, 2015)

Oooh i must get a popsicle ugh


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oooh i must get a popsicle ugh



Good luck! ^-^


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks and also i see all the teams fighting for turf lol


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Thanks and also i see all the teams fighting for turf lol



_T E A M 

P O P S I C L E 

I S 

N U M B E R 

1_

but seriously nothing bad is happening xD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 20, 2015)

Ik i just wanna play splatoon already but gotta wait till tomorrow lol xP but seriously watch they say u can only be in one team


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> _T E A M
> 
> P O P S I C L E
> 
> ...



TEAM POPSICLE IS #1! I'll write a victory poem now~


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 20, 2015)

Lol ima try to join all the teams lol xP


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 20, 2015)

Team popsicle rules
So go away copycats
Popsicles are love.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 20, 2015)

Lol true


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Lol ima try to join all the teams lol xP



sameee

but i need to find an apple x.x


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 20, 2015)

Ugh how much are apples? ;(


----------



## Hermione Granger (Aug 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ugh how much are apples? ;(



2.5 to 2.8k according to Skyfall's guide


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 21, 2015)

~Dies~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ima eventually make team Birthstones!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 21, 2015)

XD The difference between Team Apple and Team Fruit is that Team Apple is apple exclusive only, while mine is free for anybody with a fruit.
It's supposed to be the easiest team to join, so hopefully tons of people come!  But, you won't get any exclusive features as part of my team unless you have higher valuable ones.  Kind of like how you can join the "searching group" who are looking for the collectible, that way you can still join the fun but are restricted, even though you don't have one cx


----------



## Damniel (Aug 21, 2015)

Victory sonnet:
Where My Loyalty Lies

Team Popsicle, the one to dominate them all,
Team Popsicle, The very first team to be made,
Team Popsicle, made by Miharu and Jacob Lawall
Team Popsicle, the one that made the team trend be laid.

Team Popsicle, so much better than anyother 
Team Popsicle, the one I am loyal too and prefer 
Team Popsicle, made the whole inflation rate a clutter 
Team Popsicle, the first team to ever occur.

Team Popsicle, is simply the best 
Team Popsicle, so much better than any fruit or cake
Team Popsicle, the team I will always love no less 
Team Popsicle, the best team anyone could ever make.

This is to Team Popsicle, who's founders I love the most 
For those in this time, feel free to boast!

~Call me Daniel


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 21, 2015)

Team Birthstones!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 21, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> ~Dies~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ima eventually make team Birthstones!



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?316698-Team-Gem



Call me Daniel said:


> Victory sonnet:
> Where My Loyalty Lies
> 
> Team Popsicle, the one to dominate them all,
> ...


WOW THESE R GETTING BETTER


----------



## Damniel (Aug 21, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?316698-Team-Gem
> 
> 
> WOW THESE R GETTING BETTER



Haha thanks practice makes perfect after all


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 21, 2015)

Damn too slow ugh crappy wifi


----------



## Hermione Granger (Aug 21, 2015)

Hey! Someone took the Team Birthstone idea! =) How neat. Here's to all the teams lol!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 21, 2015)

Nah u already have team gems so its the same lol


----------



## Hermione Granger (Aug 21, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Nah u already have team gems so its the same lol



I was suggesting the team, not saying I was starting it myself. By all means, you can start it yourself. 6v<


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 21, 2015)

Ooh yay now i feel like i stole someones idea lol u can also be a founder if you would like since you came up with it first

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wanna be a popsicle in freezing


----------



## Patypus (Aug 21, 2015)

I love all these new teams popping up! I really hope they bring back the groups now, if this doesn't prove that we need groups on the forums than I don't know what would!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 21, 2015)

Patypus said:


> I love all these new teams popping up! I really hope they bring back the groups now, if this doesn't prove that we need groups on the forums than I don't know what would!



true that mayne


----------



## Damniel (Aug 21, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> true that mayne



I love your sig! It's so sparkly and perfect


----------



## Jacob (Aug 21, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I love your sig! It's so sparkly and perfect



right back at ya ;D


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 21, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> right back at ya ;D



I wonder what it could popsibly mean


----------



## Hermione Granger (Aug 21, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ooh yay now i feel like i stole someones idea lol u can also be a founder if you would like since you came up with it first
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I wanna be a popsicle in freezing



No, but thank you for the offer! : )


----------



## Damniel (Aug 21, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I wonder what it could popsibly mean



Super Hero Squad???


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 21, 2015)

Ok. Here's a poem from me 

The beginning of it was all a blur 
When team Popsicle started to stir 
Some of us knew where the founders were
(At the greatest tbt giveaway to ever occur). 

So many looking for this tasty treat 
That was up for grabs in last summers heat
A year ago some were there to compete 
And some here now are new to meet 

But we all have in common this cute little prize
Whether or not we are still looking or a proud owner of 5
Some like me have only one but yet we still strive 
To help out so others won't live in deprive 

As a team we are loyal, funny and friendly 
We strive to be as generous as we can be 
We're also creative, fun and witty 
Almost like we're our own little family. 

This has to end soon, as I'm bout out of steam 
But if joining our group is your dream 
Then all you need to do is stand up and scream 
I want to be on the bad @$$ Popsicle team!!!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 21, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ok. Here's a poem from me
> 
> The beginning of it was all a blur
> When team Popsicle started to stir
> ...



Ahhhh! I love this poem so much! Thank you!!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 21, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Ahhhh! I love this poem so much! Thank you!!



Thx Hun! I really should be reading so I can get sleepy and go to bed. I have to get up with my kiddos in 7 hours. Jr high orientation tomorrow for 2 of them!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 21, 2015)

How do you put the little tab were you can put stuff in it and people click it and it opens on your page?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 21, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> How do you put the little tab were you can put stuff in it and people click it and it opens on your page?




```
[spoiler= Insert Title]Insert Text
Here[/spoiler]
```

should look like:



Spoiler:  Insert Title



Insert Text
Here


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks Jacob also im working on team birthstones and thanks for inspiring all of us to all make a team


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 21, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Thanks Jacob also im working on team birthstones and thanks for inspiring all of us to all make a team



Oh my, a birthstone team? Looking forward to that


----------



## Hermione Granger (Aug 21, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Thanks Jacob also im working on team birthstones and thanks for inspiring all of us to all make a team



Good luck with it!!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks for your support guys and always remember i will remain loyal to team possible


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 21, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Thanks for your support guys and always remember i will remain loyal to team possible



*popsicle c;


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 21, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> *popsicle c;



Anything is POSSIBLE with team POPSICLE


----------



## WonderK (Aug 21, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> Anything is POSSIBLE with team POPSICLE



You should of said "anything is popsicle!" 

Missed opportunities...


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 21, 2015)

WonderK said:


> You should of said "anything is popsicle!"
> 
> Missed opportunities...


Man that would have been good


----------



## Miharu (Aug 21, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Victory sonnet:
> Where My Loyalty Lies
> 
> Team Popsicle, the one to dominate them all,
> ...


THAT'S IT AHAHAH I'M GOING TO MAKE A SECTION JUST FOR ALL THESE AMAZING POEMS/HAIKUS/ETC OMFG AHAHA YOU GUYS ARE AMAZING THANK YOU XD Daniel, please send me all the poems you've made for us via PM, I'm going to put it in a spoiler ahahaha



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ooh yay now i feel like i stole someones idea lol u can also be a founder if you would like since you came up with it first
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I wanna be a popsicle in freezing


Added!  




Patypus said:


> I love all these new teams popping up! I really hope they bring back the groups now, if this doesn't prove that we need groups on the forums than I don't know what would!


Sammeee!!! Hahaha we definitely need groups!!! XD 



DaCoSim said:


> Ok. Here's a poem from me
> 
> The beginning of it was all a blur
> When team Popsicle started to stir
> ...



THIS IS BEAUTIFUL OMG THANK YOU!!!! ;//v//; <3 Thanks to everyone's poems I'm going to make a new section for you guys <3 



WonderK said:


> You should of said "anything is popsicle!"
> 
> Missed opportunities...


LOL!~ XD Fluffy sensei, glad you see you joining in on the fun!  Bwuahahaha

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ALSO WOOOOOOOOOOO I'm FINALLY BACK HOME FROM WORK <3 Also I got some good fun news for you guys! ;D We'll be hosting a fun activity for you guys weekly! You'll have a chance to actually win a free popsicle FROM ME XD Yes, I'm willing to give up (maximum of 5 popsicles) for this fun little game ;D More information will be posted later!~ Stay tuned! <3 ​


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 21, 2015)

Team Birthstones aka Gems is now open!


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm not having very good luck lately you guys. :c


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 21, 2015)

Why what hapoened?


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 21, 2015)

Cycling isn't going very well and lots of people have been trying to take advantage. QQ I lost the motivation to cycle sort of, cry.


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 21, 2015)

Came back from dinner, it was great! These poems...my heart thumps from the love loyalty and cuteness! Teams Popsicle forever!  You guys all rock!! Too bad I'm tired from swimming!! See you again tomorrow


----------



## Miharu (Aug 21, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Team Birthstones aka Gems is now open!


CONGRATS!!!!  



OreoTerror said:


> Cycling isn't going very well and lots of people have been trying to take advantage. QQ I lost the motivation to cycle sort of, cry.


AWWW!!! ; A ; -hugs- I'm sorry to hear that!! I hope it goes better for you!!! ; v ; 



pearly19 said:


> Came back from dinner, it was great! These poems...my heart thumps from the love loyalty and cuteness! Teams Popsicle forever!  You guys all rock!! Too bad I'm tired from swimming!! See you again tomorrow


Welcome back!!! Yess TP FOREVER <3 Night!! Hope you have a wonderful rest!!!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm going to donate 2 oranges and 2 pears I have sitting in my inventory.  We now have 3 pears and 3 oranges up for grabs! c: Prices are in the OP on Jacob's section!​


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 21, 2015)

I wonder with the new team if prices will influx for fruits.. Hm


----------



## Miharu (Aug 21, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I wonder with the new team if prices will influx for fruits.. Hm



It may hahaha I wouldn't be surprised if it did. c: So many teams now hahaha XD 

By the way Oreo! What is your favorite color? (You can choose 2 colors if you can't pick one.) And who's your favorite anime character/ favorite anime? c: This is for the project I have in mind for Team Popsicle!~ I'm going to be asking the people in the "Popsicle in Freezing" list as well since I know you guys will become future members


----------



## Patypus (Aug 21, 2015)

we can submit our favorite anime too?!?! O_O


----------



## Miharu (Aug 21, 2015)

Patypus said:


> we can submit our favorite anime too?!?! O_O



Yeah!! XD Just more options for me to choose from ahahaha!~


----------



## Patypus (Aug 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yeah!! XD Just more options for me to choose from ahahaha!~



omgomg ugh. Such a hard decision but I have to go with Mami from Madoka! (sorry hancock! Not that she'd mind anyway, she's only got her eyes on Luffy XD)


----------



## Miharu (Aug 21, 2015)

✧ Looks like we have been moved to the Basement! XD Please check the basement if you are looking for Team Popsicle now as we are no longer in the TBT Marketplace [Probably because we are more of a chatting group XD No idea why we were moved, but that's most likely the reason. c: We will still be selling collectibles though and accepting them to put them up in TP's shop!  ]

​


Patypus said:


> omgomg ugh. Such a hard decision but I have to go with Mami from Madoka! (sorry hancock! Not that she'd mind anyway, she's only got her eyes on Luffy XD)



Noted!!! Ahahaha omg Hancock only has her eyes on Luffy XD only man she sees ahahahaha


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 21, 2015)

Please see announcement in The Marketplace regarding the move.


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> It may hahaha I wouldn't be surprised if it did. c: So many teams now hahaha XD
> 
> By the way Oreo! What is your favorite color? (You can choose 2 colors if you can't pick one.) And who's your favorite anime character/ favorite anime? c: This is for the project I have in mind for Team Popsicle!~ I'm going to be asking the people in the "Popsicle in Freezing" list as well since I know you guys will become future members



My favourite colour is yellow! It's so happy and it makes me happy when I look at it. My favourite anime is Hellsing, I don't watch any animes currently honestly but I absolutely loved Hellsing and Deathnote.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 21, 2015)

Jas0n said:


> Please see announcement in The Marketplace regarding the move.



Thanks for the notice!  Just read it! I have one question though! Is it alright if we keep doing giveaways, selling collectibles, etc. in this thread just like how we have always been doing it since we started this thread? c: I would rather keep it all in one thread (since personally I don't want to title the header "Giveaway" since I want these raffles/giveaways to only happen for people/members who are actually interested in TP and actually decides to click and read/lurk through this thread. That is why I've never changed the header to something with raffle or anything like that to prevent people who really aren't interested in TP from entering. )


----------



## Justin (Aug 21, 2015)

Oh it's no problem if you want to do it all here. We just thought you'd _want_ to still be able to in the Marketplace!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 21, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> My favourite colour is yellow! It's so happy and it makes me happy when I look at it. My favourite anime is Hellsing, I don't watch any animes currently honestly but I absolutely loved Hellsing and Deathnote.


Yayy!~ Thanks for the feedback! <3 Just noted it down! <: OHHH I haven't seen Hellsing yet, but I've watched Deathnote!! The opening and ending to that anime was crazy but awesome ahahahaha!~ XD



Justin said:


> Oh it's no problem if you want to do it all here. We just thought you'd _want_ to still be able to in the Marketplace!


Sweet!!! Thank you so much!!!  I don't mind where we are since we are just a temp group waiting for a real group to be re-stocked! c: Thanks for the fast response!  I truly appreciate it!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 21, 2015)

Go popsicles ~ hahah c:


----------



## Miharu (Aug 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Go popsicles ~ hahah c:



YEEEE!~ GO TP!~ <3 

Also I just realized I had "Icon by peoyne" on my sig -headdesk- HAHA whoops XD Just edited that out since my icon is a selfie and not the art avatar she drew for me ahahaha I feel so silly now XD


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YEEEE!~ GO TP!~ <3
> 
> Also I just realized I had "Icon by peoyne" on my sig -headdesk- HAHA whoops XD Just edited that out since my icon is a selfie and not the art avatar she drew for me ahahaha I feel so silly now XD



AHAH! Yeaaa I sometimes forget to add/remove like credits when I change things around too xD


----------



## Nizzy (Aug 21, 2015)

Good Morning peeps


----------



## Miharu (Aug 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> AHAH! Yeaaa I sometimes forget to add/remove like credits when I change things around too xD


I hate it when I forget to change/remove/add credits ahahah 



Nizzy said:


> Good Morning peeps


Morning Nizzy!!! How you doing? c:


----------



## Nizzy (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm doing good how about you


----------



## Miharu (Aug 21, 2015)

Nizzy said:


> I'm doing good how about you



I'm doing great!!  I might be heading to bed soon though! It's 3:34am here ahahaha!~ Just currently typing up a new fun activity for TP c: (which will be posted later today maybe hahaha)


----------



## Nizzy (Aug 21, 2015)

oooh cool its 6:30 here i should be sleep since i been woke since 1:30 but im plot resetting


----------



## Miharu (Aug 21, 2015)

Nizzy said:


> oooh cool its 6:30 here i should be sleep since i been woke since 1:30 but im plot resetting



Oh gosh!!! ;v ; Sleep soon!! How's the plot resetting going though? c: I hope it's going great!


----------



## Nizzy (Aug 21, 2015)

not at all bunnie is being to difficult and yeah after i get her plotted i probably go back to sleep


----------



## Miharu (Aug 21, 2015)

Nizzy said:


> not at all bunnie is being to difficult and yeah after i get her plotted i probably go back to sleep



Oh gosh!!! ; A ; I hope you get her plotted soon!! I'm going to head to sleep now since I just finished typing up the activity c: I just need Jacob to look through it before posting! Night!!! <3


----------



## Nizzy (Aug 21, 2015)

nite


----------



## Olivisigma (Aug 21, 2015)

Now I just had this Idea.

We should be all fruits!

Popsicle ..... (Whatever)

I'm Popsicle Cherry cuz Cherry is my fav flavour.

Attack :- Popsicle Cherry Bomb! <3


----------



## Taj (Aug 21, 2015)

Wait now it's the basement?


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 21, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Wait now it's the basement?



yeah because people started to make groups and chit chatting so the staff decided to move all the groups to the basement


----------



## Damniel (Aug 21, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> yeah because people started to make groups and chit chatting so the staff decided to move all the groups to the basement



Yeah I guess the mods started to get pissed off!  And I will now start pming you my Poems!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 21, 2015)

Ahhh we moved  waking up in the basement. Lol!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 21, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ahhh we moved  waking up in the basement. Lol!



haha yeah with all these new teams the mods didnt want us to clog up the tbt marketplace!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 21, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> haha yeah with all these new teams the mods didnt want us to clog up the tbt marketplace!



Understood. Ugh. I took cough medicine last night and now I feel all drunky.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg! Did I tell you guys what happened??? I broke my toe last Friday! Gonna put pics. It's all colorful. 



Spoiler







 hurts.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 21, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Understood. Ugh. I took cough medicine last night and now I feel all drunky.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



oh that looks so painful im sorry. I hope you feel better!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 21, 2015)

Thx Daniel! Yeah. It was a bad break. Of course they can't do anything about it!!! Stuck wearing a post op shoe for the next few weeks when I work.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 21, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Understood. Ugh. I took cough medicine last night and now I feel all drunky.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh no! Are you ok? Looks like it hurts!
How did it happen?


----------



## Byngo (Aug 21, 2015)

didn't expect this to be in the basement lol

well atleast I'll post here more often now


----------



## Jacob (Aug 21, 2015)

Natty said:


> didn't expect this to be in the basement lol
> 
> well atleast I'll post here more often now



Haha I didn't expect it either!
Jk yes I did, but I didn't want it to happen haha!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 21, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Oh no! Are you ok? Looks like it hurts!
> How did it happen?



Yeah. I'm ok. Just hurts. I accidentally kicked the chrome table leg of my coffee table.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 21, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Yeah. I'm ok. Just hurts. I accidentally kicked the chrome table leg of my coffee table.



oh gosh, I hope you will feel better soon!


----------



## Olivisigma (Aug 21, 2015)

Anyone want to join another team? You only need to pay 10 TBT! It would be fun being part of 2 teams! 

Team Magica is my new team that i've created.

Team Magica would like to work with Team Popsicle!


----------



## WonderK (Aug 21, 2015)

I suppose the basement forum is most appropriate. We can now talk as much as we want haha.


----------



## mogyay (Aug 21, 2015)

can i buy the pear from whoever is selling it?


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 21, 2015)

Think I'm about to go back to cycling. 4 down. 12 more to go


----------



## Jacob (Aug 21, 2015)

mogyay said:


> can i buy the pear from whoever is selling it?


Yes, just send me the tbt!



DaCoSim said:


> Think I'm about to go back to cycling. 4 down. 12 more to go



Good luck!!!


----------



## mogyay (Aug 21, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Yes, just send me the tbt!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!!!



sweet, sending now!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 21, 2015)

mogyay said:


> sweet, sending now!



sent and recieved! Thanks!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 21, 2015)

Just sent some donation $$$. Not a lot but hope it helps.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I keep getting sidetracked from Cycling. I did need to mop my house though. Lol!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 21, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Just sent some donation $$$. Not a lot but hope it helps.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I keep getting sidetracked from Cycling. I did need to mop my house though. Lol!



Thank you so much for the donation! It really helps!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 21, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Thank you so much for the donation! I really helps!



I? haha you made a typo


----------



## Jacob (Aug 21, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I? haha you made a typo



oh yeh hahah i fixed it!


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 21, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Yeah. I'm ok. Just hurts. I accidentally kicked the chrome table leg of my coffee table.



Aw!!! Ouchies. I hope you heal swiftly. I remember when I broke my tailbone, my booty was colourful like that. and when I broke my nose it just went black and my eyes were black for months!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 21, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Aw!!! Ouchies. I hope you heal swiftly. I remember when I broke my tailbone, my booty was colourful like that. and when I broke my nose it just went black and my eyes were black for months!



Ooh yeah. I know how that feels too!!! When I was pregnant with my youngest, he broke my tailbone with his big fat head 2 months before he was born. It was awful. They couldn't do anything about it.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 21, 2015)

Morning everyone! <3​
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



DaCoSim said:


> Understood. Ugh. I took cough medicine last night and now I feel all drunky.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


OH NO!!! ; __ ; I hope it heals up fast soon for you!!! ; A ; 



Natty said:


> didn't expect this to be in the basement lol
> 
> well atleast I'll post here more often now


Same here!! But it's understandable due to the large increase of "Teams" ahahaha XD
YAY!~ Looking forward to seeing you join in the chat with us! <3 



Olivisigma said:


> Anyone want to join another team? You only need to pay 10 TBT! It would be fun being part of 2 teams!
> 
> Team Magica is my new team that i've created.
> 
> Team Magica would like to work with Team Popsicle!


Congrats on making a new team!!  I don't think I'll be joining any other team since I have my hands full with this and my gfx shop ahaha!~ Good luck though!  



WonderK said:


> I suppose the basement forum is most appropriate. We can now talk as much as we want haha.


YEEEE!~ Fluffy sensei needs to join in on the fun more! <:



DaCoSim said:


> Think I'm about to go back to cycling. 4 down. 12 more to go


YOU CAN DO IT!!!!  



DaCoSim said:


> Just sent some donation $$$. Not a lot but hope it helps.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I keep getting sidetracked from Cycling. I did need to mop my house though. Lol!


Ahhh thank you so much!!! ;//v//; We truly appreciate the donations! <3


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 21, 2015)

can't wait for the next raffle!! waaahoooo lol :3


----------



## Damniel (Aug 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> can't wait for the next raffle!! waaahoooo lol :3



Good luck to you all!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 21, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Good luck to you all!



thank you ~ >w<


----------



## Miharu (Aug 21, 2015)

So happy you guys are excited about the next raffle!! Good luck to everyone!! >//v//< <3 Also I'll be brainstorming a bit more about our weekly activity! Look forward to it! c:​


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> So happy you guys are excited about the next raffle!! Good luck to everyone!! >//v//< <3 Also I'll be brainstorming a bit more about our weekly activity! Look forward to it! c:​



will do! good luck ~ c:


----------



## N e s s (Aug 21, 2015)

OMFG POKKEN TOURNAMENT HAS BEEN ANNOUNCED GDFJRKCFGKHGH UUVCFZGFOBKDLEKJNFVKJENMEKFJMDNXVCO


----------



## Miharu (Aug 21, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> OMFG POKKEN TOURNAMENT HAS BEEN ANNOUNCED GDFJRKCFGKHGH UUVCFZGFOBKDLEKJNFVKJENMEKFJMDNXVCO



OOHHHHHH NICEEEE!!! HAVE FUNN!!!! XD


----------



## Damniel (Aug 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OOHHHHHH NICEEEE!!! HAVE FUNN!!!! XD



You should name your self Popsicle Queen. I know its random to say!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 21, 2015)

I had too I'm sorry xD ahaha!!


Spoiler


----------



## Damniel (Aug 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I had too I'm sorry xD ahaha!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



dont show the enemy here!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 21, 2015)

I so just got my butt handed to me playing mk8 on 200cc with my youngest and oldest.


----------



## roseflower (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi there, just saw that Team Popsicle was moved to the basement


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 21, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> dont show the enemy here!



it's funny though! haha xD


----------



## Miharu (Aug 21, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> You should name your self Popsicle Queen. I know its random to say!


Not random at all!!! Hahaha I don't like the "Queen" part though XD 



naekoya said:


> I had too I'm sorry xD ahaha!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler


HAHAH THAT'S CUTE OMG XD



DaCoSim said:


> I so just got my butt handed to me playing mk8 on 200cc with my youngest and oldest.


OH NO!! YOU CAN DO IT!!! Beat them next time and tell them all their wins prior doesn't count ;D Ahahaha (jk) XD 



roseflower said:


> Hi there, just saw that Team Popsicle was moved to the basement


Hey roseflower!!  How are you doing? c: And yeah! All the teams have been moved to the basement! c: That means we can actually chat more with each other without having to worry about getting in trouble!  (Rules still applies though and posted on the first page! c: )


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 21, 2015)

Ha! I suck at 200cc lol!!! It'll prob be years before I master it!!!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 21, 2015)

yeahh wish they'd had one for a popsicle!! it has a freakn mustache ahahah x3 now who doesn't like that LOL


----------



## roseflower (Aug 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hey roseflower!!  How are you doing? c: And yeah! All the teams have been moved to the basement! c: That means we can actually chat more with each other without having to worry about getting in trouble!  (Rules still applies though and posted on the first page! c: )



That?s great, more chat more fun hehe But seriously, I guess it would have been too much teams for the marketplace, so we were moved. 
I wish everybody a nice day<3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 21, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ha! I suck at 200cc lol!!! It'll prob be years before I master it!!!


AWWW!! Hahahaha (you couulldd try to distract them to not pay attention to the game ;D Bwuahahaha!!! Of course I'm joking XD but that would be funny ahaha) 



naekoya said:


> yeahh wish they'd had one for a popsicle!! it has a freakn mustache ahahah x3 now who doesn't like that LOL


SAME!!! That would be too adorable on a popsicle omg ahahaha XD



roseflower said:


> That?s great, more chat more fun hehe But seriously, I guess it would have been too much teams for the marketplace, so we were moved.
> I wish everybody a nice day<3


Yesss!~ <3 Also yeah ahaha after we made Team Popsicle a few days later there were like over 5 other teams made XD Which was definitely cluttering the TBT Market place haha XD

I hope you have a great day as well! <3


----------



## Taj (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi Miharu!! Dont know if you care what I'm doing but I'm campsite resetting xD


----------



## roseflower (Aug 21, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Hi Miharu!! Dont know if you care what I'm doing but I'm campsite resetting xD



Do you reset for a specific villager? Good luck!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 21, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Hi Miharu!! Dont know if you care what I'm doing but I'm campsite resetting xD



Hey neester!  Ohhh how's that coming along? XD


----------



## Taj (Aug 21, 2015)

Uh, well its for my cycling town xD
I'm hoping a T1 villager will give it a boost. Or high T2 like Julian, Erik and Punchy

I'm very impatient and all I've gotten is Mathilda and Bianca


----------



## roseflower (Aug 21, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Uh, well its for my cycling town xD
> I'm hoping a T1 villager will give it a boost. Or high T2 like Julian, Erik and Punchy
> 
> I'm very impatient and all I've gotten is Mathilda and Bianca



I hope you find one! By the way, I have Bianca in my town, she?s a cute peppy villager


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 21, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Uh, well its for my cycling town xD
> I'm hoping a T1 villager will give it a boost. Or high T2 like Julian, Erik and Punchy
> 
> I'm very impatient and all I've gotten is Mathilda and Bianca



I had mostly T1/T2 villagers in my campsite, but I already had all my dreamies in my town that I wanted so yea.. quite a shame to see them go like that ; v;


----------



## Taj (Aug 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I had mostly T1/T2 villagers in my campsite, but I already had all my dreamies in my town that I wanted so yea.. quite a shame to see them go like that ; v;



same, I was set on Lucky and had to say goodbyr to Lolly, Diana, Fauna, so on. It only took me 72 resets for him, so I guess I'm lucky

AND WHY IS BIANCA NOT SNOOTY


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 21, 2015)

neester14 said:


> same, I was set on Lucky and had to say goodbyr to Lolly, Diana, Fauna, so on. It only took me 72 resets for him, so I guess I'm lucky
> 
> AND WHY IS BIANCA NOT SNOOTY



aw, i see.. yeah I want to get Diana or Fauna back ; v; but sadly I have to do that stupid 16 villager cycling thing so I'm slowly moving my villagers one by one that I don't want anymore ~


----------



## roseflower (Aug 21, 2015)

neester14 said:


> same, I was set on Lucky and had to say goodbyr to Lolly, Diana, Fauna, so on. It only took me 72 resets for him, so I guess I'm lucky
> 
> AND WHY IS BIANCA NOT SNOOTY



She looks like she?s peppy I think, compare Bianca to Diana, and at first sight I woud think Diana is snooty


----------



## Taj (Aug 21, 2015)

Yeah but Bianca looks more snooty than say Blaire


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 21, 2015)

I just need to get Francine next! and I'm set :3


----------



## roseflower (Aug 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I just need to get Francine next! and I'm set :3



Good luck!


----------



## Taj (Aug 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I just need to get Francine next! and I'm set :3



I'm glad you didnt say Chrissy cause I just voided her xD

If Francine pops up in camp I'll let her in!

Does anybody else need a specific villager?


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 21, 2015)

neester14 said:


> I'm glad you didnt say Chrissy cause I just voided her xD
> 
> If Francine pops up in camp I'll let her in!
> 
> Does anybody else need a specific villager?



aw thanks! I'll try to kick Marcie out if I can xD she is not budging at all lol


----------



## Taj (Aug 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> aw thanks! I'll try to kick Marcie out if I can xD she is not budging at all lol



ugh Marcie. Also I'm impressed by Miharu's skills at making your avatar


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 21, 2015)

neester14 said:


> ugh Marcie. Also I'm impressed by Miharu's skills at making your avatar



oh! oops I forgot to take that info out ahah thanks for reminding me!!! xD


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 21, 2015)

Neester  how are ya?!?!


----------



## Taj (Aug 21, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Neester  how are ya?!?!



tired 

I'm going afk for a bit


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank gosh someone adopted my baby Lily, was so worried no one would take interest and I'd have to void. QQ


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 21, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Thank gosh someone adopted my baby Lily, was so worried no one would take interest and I'd have to void. QQ



aww that's good! ;v;


----------



## Jacob (Aug 21, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Thank gosh someone adopted my baby Lily, was so worried no one would take interest and I'd have to void. QQ



Ah Yay!!

Also Hi Neester! Missed you brotha


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 21, 2015)

How much do popsicles cost when someone is selling them? ಥ‿ಥ


----------



## Jacob (Aug 21, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> How much do popsicles cost when someone is selling them? ಥ‿ಥ



There are a couple auctions going around right now for 1.9k-2.2k


----------



## Albuns (Aug 21, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> How much do popsicles cost when someone is selling them? ಥ‿ಥ



I heard it's around 1.7k to 2.5k...but I dunno. qwq


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 21, 2015)

Im getting smashed in the auctions.  trying so hard for a Popsicle!


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 21, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> There are a couple auctions going around right now for 1.9k-2.2k





Alby-Kun said:


> I heard it's around 1.7k to 2.5k...but I dunno. qwq



My goodness, that's a lot of bells! v.v


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 21, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Im getting smashed in the auctions.  trying so hard for a Popsicle!



I can't even bet even if I wanted too! haha xD


----------



## Damniel (Aug 21, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> There are a couple auctions going around right now for 1.9k-2.2k



haha glad i snagged mine for 1.7k!


----------



## WonderK (Aug 21, 2015)

Me right now.


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 21, 2015)

WonderK said:


> -snip-
> 
> Me right now.



nomnomnomnom weee ~ hahah


----------



## Damniel (Aug 21, 2015)

WonderK said:


> Me right now.



Me all day, Everyday.


----------



## roseflower (Aug 21, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Me all day, Everyday.



You can never have too much Popsicles


----------



## Taj (Aug 21, 2015)

I wrote a poem about popsicles xD
It's somewhere I think page 115 or 116


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 21, 2015)

neester14 said:


> I wrote a poem about popsicles xD
> It's somewhere I think page 115 or 116



Oh my gosh I saw it!
It was so funny!


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 21, 2015)

I wish we had Pokemon villagers.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 21, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I wish we had Pokemon villagers.



me too, me to...


----------



## Jacob (Aug 21, 2015)

WonderK said:


> Me right now.



WonderBae at his finest!


----------



## WonderK (Aug 21, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> WonderBae at his finest!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 21, 2015)

WonderK said:


>



fabulous as always.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 21, 2015)

Yay team birthstones is getting a banner


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 21, 2015)

WonderK said:


>



pls stop being that fab ty


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 21, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> fabulous as always.



swish and flick ~ hahah xD idk why that reminded me of "harry potter" scene

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'm almost near of being able to buy one for the lowest price for the popsicles ; v; lol ~


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 21, 2015)

UGHHHH, WHITNEY HAS MOVED INTO MY CYCLING TOWN! I want her so bad in my main town but it's full. :c this pains me.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 21, 2015)

Team Birthstones banner


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 21, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> UGHHHH, WHITNEY HAS MOVED INTO MY CYCLING TOWN! I want her so bad in my main town but it's full. :c this pains me.



Oh no! D: I hate when that happens ~ do you know anyone who can hold her for you?


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 21, 2015)

I guess I could hold her in my cycling town but I don't want one of my dreamies to leave at the same time.. :c but I do have 4 normals and 3 lazies.. Ugh! Don't know what to do.


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 21, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I guess I could hold her in my cycling town but I don't want one of my dreamies to leave at the same time.. :c but I do have 4 normals and 3 lazies.. Ugh! Don't know what to do.



Oh the dilemma!! aww -hugs- ; v;


----------



## Jacob (Aug 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Oh the dilemma!! aww -hugs- ; v;



Omg Idk if that profile pic is new but you look great ;D


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 21, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Omg Idk if that profile pic is new but you look great ;D



hahah yeah! thank you x3


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 22, 2015)

got my popsicle and why is this in the basement?


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Oh the dilemma!! aww -hugs- ; v;



ty!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 22, 2015)

sinistermark said:


> got my popsicle and why is this in the basement?



Congrats!

And there is an announcement about it in the TBT Marketplace!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

sinistermark said:


> got my popsicle and why is this in the basement?



Congrats! The Mods felt that it was more of a general discussion than a buy/sell etc :3
but now we can spam all we want! ahaha


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 22, 2015)

Yay spam! 




I cant get over the fact Naekoya looks too cute  (compliment charge of :20 tbt. nah jk I have a popsicle now haha


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

sinistermark said:


> Yay spam!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahah! oh geez x3 Yeah I'm trying to save up for one too OR probably win one from the raffles -fingers crossed- hehe


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hahah! oh geez x3 Yeah I'm trying to save up for one too OR probably win one from the raffles -fingers crossed- hehe



Well good luck~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Am I now considered cool? I mean I have a popsicle now, lol.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hahah yeah! thank you x3



Yeah you still look beautiful! You look great!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 22, 2015)

sinistermark said:


> Well good luck~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Am I now considered cool? I mean I have a popsicle now, lol.



nice!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Yeah you still look beautiful! You look great!



Thanks Daniel! :3


----------



## N e s s (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm just gunna unsub because it takes up my entire sub box.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm finally back home from work!! I'll be posting our new event we'll be having soon! <: The event won't actually start until Sunday, but we will be posting it so you can get a gist of it! ;D 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Yay team birthstones is getting a banner


CONGRATS!~ c:



sinistermark said:


> got my popsicle and why is this in the basement?


OHH CONGRATS ON YOUR POPSICLE!!!!  I'll add you to the rosters now!! What color would you like your name to be? c:



TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> I'm just gunna unsub because it takes up my entire sub box.


Hahaha okay!! XD And is it really? O: I thought it only takes 1 place.


----------



## N e s s (Aug 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm finally back home from work!! I'll be posting our new event we'll be having soon! <: The event won't actually start until Sunday, but we will be posting it so you can get a gist of it! ;D
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...



Nah, I go to my control panel and there's like 99 million new posts on team popsicle, I'll just drop by every now and then 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I'm thinking of selling my cake collectible because its becoming so valuable, wish I hadn't gifted my 2nd to a user that's no longer active :/


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm finally back home from work!! I'll be posting our new event we'll be having soon! <: The event won't actually start until Sunday, but we will be posting it so you can get a gist of it! ;D
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...



Hey sorry for the late response, I just dont check on this thread much ever since it was moved. Hmm can my name be Teal?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 22, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Nah, I go to my control panel and there's like 99 million new posts on team popsicle, I'll just drop by every now and then
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also I'm thinking of selling my cake collectible because its becoming so valuable, wish I hadn't gifted my 2nd to a user that's no longer active :/



Oh gosh!! Ahahaha glad to know it's active here at least! XD Hahaha!~

OHH!! Maybe you should keep it for a little bit!! Unless you need the tbt asap!! Since prices might inflate so you could sell it for higher!


----------



## N e s s (Aug 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oh gosh!! Ahahaha glad to know it's active here at least! XD Hahaha!~
> 
> OHH!! Maybe you should keep it for a little bit!! Unless you need the tbt asap!! Since prices might inflate so you could sell it for higher!



Might want to edit the price in the mini shop, I'm seeing them go for 300 right now


----------



## Miharu (Aug 22, 2015)

sinistermark said:


> Hey sorry for the late response, I just dont check on this thread much ever since it was moved. Hmm can my name be Teal?


No worries at all!!  And aww that's sad to hear ; v ; I'm glad to know you drop in from time to time though! c: And yes it may!~ Welcome to Team Popsicle!  Roster has been updated! c: 



TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Might want to edit the price in the mini shop, I'm seeing them go for 300 right now


Yeah! XD I'll talk to Jacob about it later tomorrow! c: Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 22, 2015)

Wait is my name teal now?!?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 22, 2015)

sinistermark said:


> Wait is my name teal now?!?



It is on the roster on my original first post!


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> It is on the roster on my original first post!



Lol I thought you meant you could do some magic to get my name to be teal!  Its cool that its teal on the roster. here I was a day ago giving up on popsicle hope. then a wonderful person wanted 2 cakes for his popsicle~


----------



## Miharu (Aug 22, 2015)

sinistermark said:


> Lol I thought you meant you could do some magic to get my name to be teal!  Its cool that its teal on the roster. here I was a day ago giving up on popsicle hope. then a wonderful person wanted 2 cakes for his popsicle~



Oh no ahaha as cool as that would be, no one but the mods could do that XD I saw!! It was BluePikachu47 right?


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 22, 2015)

Sunday that is so far awayyyyyy


----------



## N e s s (Aug 22, 2015)

Is it in op?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 22, 2015)

News about our weekly event has now been revealed on the bottom section of my first post on the first page!! >//v/< The event isn't officially starting until Sunday! Please feel free to read through it! It took me a few days to actually think and come up with this fun event!! I hope you guys enjoy yourself!!! I thought instead of just donating, maybe you could do something fun while donating to Team Popsicle! ;D​


----------



## N e s s (Aug 22, 2015)

Well I just read it all in op, nvm .-.


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

wooo! new updates <3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 22, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Well I just read it all in op, nvm .-.


Nevermind about what? O:



naekoya said:


> wooo! new updates <3


Yeeeeee!!!! >//v//< <3


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 22, 2015)

Yep bluepikachu (an awesome person )


----------



## N e s s (Aug 22, 2015)

Its nothing


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

Long live the Popsicles!!! <3 c:


----------



## ardrey (Aug 22, 2015)

✧ Are you okay with being on the name list permanently (meaning in future "Who will get smacked with a popsicle" events, we can automatically use your username/nickname)?- Yess
✧ Name you'll like to enter [It can be your username or your nickname ONLY]: Ardrey


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh, you took the emoji (╯_╰)
I'll change Team Cake's emoji


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm gonna miss popsicle smackin :/


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 22, 2015)

I am being offered 3k for my popsicle!


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 22, 2015)

I would like to be taken off the Popsicles in freezing I don't wanna join anymore as I can't buy a Popsicle but I would still love to be in the raffles.


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

Yeah the prices are just increasing by the minute ; v;


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Yeah the prices are just increasing by the minute ; v;



You have so much cake!
You have more than me, and I'm Princess Cake! o:


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> You have so much cake!
> You have more than me, and I'm Princess Cake! o:



Oh lol yeah I've been saving them up actually ~ >w<


----------



## Miharu (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Long live the Popsicles!!! <3 c:


Yessss (≧∇≦)b



ardrey said:


> ✧ Are you okay with being on the name list permanently (meaning in future "Who will get smacked with a popsicle" events, we can automatically use your username/nickname)?- Yess
> ✧ Name you'll like to enter [It can be your username or your nickname ONLY]: Ardrey


Yay!! I will add you in when im off work! (*?ω｀*)



oswaldies said:


> Oh, you took the emoji (╯_╰)
> I'll change Team Cake's emoji


It wasn't the same as yours o: Also team popsicle has had an emoji when I first made it, I had to take it off since we didn't have room for more letters when I had a big update XD



neester14 said:


> I'm gonna miss popsicle smackin :/


It will be going on for a week though! O:



sinistermark said:


> I am being offered 3k for my popsicle!


Did you sell it! Σ(ﾟДﾟ)


Fantasyrick said:


> I would like to be taken off the Popsicles in freezing I don't wanna join anymore as I can't buy a Popsicle but I would still love to be in the raffles.


You still have a chance in the raffles! Are you sure? o:


naekoya said:


> Yeah the prices are just increasing by the minute ; v;


They areee (?；ω；｀)


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> It wasn't the same as yours o: Also team popsicle has had an emoji when I first made it, I had to take it off since we didn't have room for more letters when I had a big update XD



Oh, oops ^^
Also I updated Team Cake completely so it looks much better now but I can't compere to yours ;w;


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't know if I should sell my Candies now o w o


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I don't know if I should sell my Candies now o w o



Sell them to me if they are not too high ;w;


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Sell them to me if they are not too high ;w;



Sorry, atm I'm debating how I want the lineup to be for my cake collectibles ~~


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I don't know if I should sell my Candies now o w o



Sell them to me to stock my shop ;P


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Sorry, atm I'm debating how I want the lineup to be for my cake collectibles ~~



#Relatable (￣。￣)


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Sorry, atm I'm debating how I want the lineup to be for my cake collectibles ~~



I say add more cake and make it rain upon all people with cake


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

Yeah but its 11:00 pm for me on a Sunday and I got school now

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> Sorry, atm I'm debating how I want the lineup to be for my cake collectibles ~~



facepalms the planet


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I say add more cake and make it rain upon all people with cake


Yeah! either that or I was thinking of adding in another collectible ^^



neester14 said:


> Yeah but its 11:00 pm for me on a Sunday and I got school now


what? xD


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Yeah! either that or I was thinking of adding in another collectible ^^
> 
> 
> what? xD



Popsicles!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Popsicles!



that would be awesome! x3 but I'm leaning more towards the swirl.. Idk I think the color scheme matches  more w/the cake than the popsicle haha! <3


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 22, 2015)

I'll be a frozen popsicle ♥
I hope to be getting one soon n.n


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> that would be awesome! x3 but I'm leaning more towards the swirl.. Idk I think the color scheme matches  more w/the cake than the popsicle haha! <3



what about a mix of popsicles and swirls


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> what about a mix of popsicles and swirls



if I was rich to afford all that ice cream.. mhmm <3 dream come true ~ hehe ; v;


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> if I was rich to afford all that ice cream.. mhmm <3 dream come true ~ hehe ; v;



they are super expensive ;3;


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> they are super expensive ;3;



Yeah even with my cakes, I was lucky enough to snag one for 250! From Murray last night haha, but yeah still not enough tbt to buy to fill up the remaining spots x3


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Yeah even with my cakes, I was lucky enough to snag one for 250! From Murray last night haha, but yeah still not enough tbt to buy to fill up the remaining spots x3



I tried to but I am always late


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I tried to but I am always late



Really!? D: aw yeah he had like 70 cakes up for sale.. starting at 400tbt lowered down to 250tbt then bumped it up to 350tbt for the remaining ones :s


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 22, 2015)

I really like the design of the popsicle, the swirls don't appeal to me for some reason 
Anyways, I'm working on slowly saving up my TBT to hopefully get one for 4k possibly, thats what the retail price is atleast for them.


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I really like the design of the popsicle, the swirls don't appeal to me for some reason
> Anyways, I'm working on slowly saving up my TBT to hopefully get one for 4k possibly, thats what the retail price is atleast for them.



good luck ~ =w=


----------



## himeki (Aug 22, 2015)

✧ Are you okay with being on the name list permanently (meaning in future "Who will get smacked with a popsicle" events, we can automatically use your username/nickname)?- Yep!
✧ Name you'll like to enter [It can be your username or your nickname ONLY]:Evvie


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> good luck ~ =w=



Thanks!
I have most of my TBT bells in the ABD so like every 1000 I empty all of it into the bank
I also wonder if TBT users are reluctant to sell their rare collectibles, so hopefully someone who has a bunch would hopefully be willing to sell me one xD


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Really!? D: aw yeah he had like 70 cakes up for sale.. starting at 400tbt lowered down to 250tbt then bumped it up to 350tbt for the remaining ones :s



Yeah I showed up late to the party

- - - Post Merge - - -



AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I really like the design of the popsicle, the swirls don't appeal to me for some reason
> Anyways, I'm working on slowly saving up my TBT to hopefully get one for 4k possibly, thats what the retail price is atleast for them.



I wish you much luck


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Thanks!
> I have most of my TBT bells in the ABD so like every 1000 I empty all of it into the bank
> I also wonder if TBT users are reluctant to sell their rare collectibles, so hopefully someone who has a bunch would hopefully be willing to sell me one xD



Yeah, but mostly people will probably just auction them off to get the most out of it.. that's why the prices have been going up rapidly :c


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 22, 2015)

✧ Are you okay with being on the name list permanently (meaning in future "Who will get smacked with a popsicle" events, we can automatically use your username/nickname)?- You know it!
✧ Name you'll like to enter [It can be your username or your nickname ONLY]: Cadbberry


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 22, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Yeah I showed up late to the party
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thanks!










✧ Are you okay with being on the name list permanently (meaning in future "Who will get smacked with a popsicle" events, we can automatically use your username/nickname)?- Yes
✧ Name you'll like to enter [It can be your username or your nickname ONLY]: AppleBitterCrumble


- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> Yeah, but mostly people will probably just auction them off to get the most out of it.. that's why the prices have been going up rapidly :c



Yah thats a big bummer,  I wish I had like 20k TBT bells like Witch xD goals.


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 22, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Thanks!
> I have most of my TBT bells in the ABD so like every 1000 I empty all of it into the bank
> I also wonder if TBT users are reluctant to sell their rare collectibles, so hopefully someone who has a bunch would hopefully be willing to sell me one xD



I am one of those people XD Like my pink feather, I could make 20k tbt but I dont wanna do that since there are only 60 around


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I am one of those people XD Like my pink feather, I could make 20k tbt but I dont wanna do that since there are only 60 around



ooooo special arent ya


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Yeah I showed up late to the party



Yeah they sold out quick :s


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 22, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> ooooo special arent ya



No, I am nothing special, really I am not


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 22, 2015)

I want to eat popsicles


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 22, 2015)

I almost got a Japanese letter once but it always gets laggy with everyone in the shop so I ended up losing mine because my computer shut down :c 

But I'm striving for some of the rarer collectibles, so i'm trying not to buy anything with them unless its the gems, those I always buy bc I almost have all.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 22, 2015)

I almost got a Japanese letter once but it always gets laggy with everyone in the shop so I ended up losing mine because my computer shut down :c 

But I'm striving for some of the rarer collectibles, so i'm trying not to buy anything with them unless its the gems, those I always buy bc I almost have all.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> I want to eat popsicles



then go buy some!!!!


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 22, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> then go buy some!!!!



I have Fudge Pops at my house
Ew ;w;


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I have Fudge Pops at my house
> Ew ;w;



fruit icepops are better!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 22, 2015)

Yep. Sign me up  
HTML Code:





✧ Are you okay with being on the name list permanently (meaning in future "Who will get smacked with a popsicle" events, we can automatically use your username/nickname)?- [Y/N]
Yep
✧ Name you'll like to enter [It can be your username or your nickname ONLY]: DaCoSim


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 22, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> fruit icepops are better!



I love those! ^^


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 22, 2015)

I love the Outshine fruit bars, the coconut cream ones are the bomb


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 22, 2015)

I hate chocolate ∑(゜Д゜


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 22, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I hate chocolate ∑(゜Д゜



nuuuuu!
Fudgesicles are so good ~


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> nuuuuu!
> Fudgesicles are so good ~



ewww its not as sweet or refreshing as fruit though


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 22, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> ewww its not as sweet or refreshing as fruit though



Eh true, I always am down for a good lime bar


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Eh true, I always am down for a good lime bar



orange or lemon are the best for me


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

mochi ice cream for me >w<


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> mochi ice cream for me >w<



I ike Mochi Too!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I ike Mochi Too!



yeah, I prefer the green tea or strawberry flavor mhmmm.. soooo good! o w o


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 22, 2015)

I've never eaten japanese desserts  

/me cries
oh wait nevermind
*Gregriii cries*


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> I've never eaten japanese desserts
> 
> /me cries
> oh wait nevermind
> *Gregriii cries*



you should definitely try some one day! they're really good.. once you tasted one
you'll be wanting more ~ lol


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> you should definitely try some one day! they're really good.. once you tasted one
> you'll be wanting more ~ lol



yes theyre awesome. I also like pocky!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> yes theyre awesome. I also like pocky!



Haha same, but I prefer the Korean version ~ Pepepro
the Pocky chocolate taste a little bitter to my taste palate, unless of course ppl prefer that sort of taste x3


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Haha same, but I prefer the Korean version ~ Pepepro
> the Pocky chocolate taste a little bitter to my taste palate, unless of course ppl prefer that sort of taste x3



I COME BACK AND YES! WHAT ARE WE TALKING ABOUT, GIVE ME POCKEY


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

neester14 said:


> I COME BACK AND YES! WHAT ARE WE TALKING ABOUT, GIVE ME POCKEY



you mean Pocky xD


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 22, 2015)

#no


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> you mean Pocky xD



-_- <- You see this face

I need pocky. Now.

And I'm tryin to sell a green candy.
I'm giving away a pear xD


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

neester14 said:


> -_- <- You see this face
> 
> I need pocky. Now.
> 
> ...



Nice, yeah Idk if I want to keep buying candies.. cause so far I have red & yellow just need the blue & green one :s but then again I'm saving up to buy chocolate cake ; v; oh the dilemma ~ lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> -snip-
> 
> #no



I like the original ones than the new ones x3


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 22, 2015)

I'll try to seel my soul to a mod to get a few tbt, I hope it will work!


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Nice, yeah Idk if I want to keep buying candies.. cause so far I have red & yellow just need the blue & green one :s but then again I'm saving up to buy chocolate cake ; v; oh the dilemma ~ lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Well Lulu just got it. Lets play a game called pass the pear! xD


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> I'll try to seel my soul to a mod to get a few tbt, I hope it will work!



Good luck ~ x3

- - - Post Merge - - -



neester14 said:


> Well Lulu just got it. Lets play a game called pass the pear! xD



Haha I already got a pear so I'm good ~ just wanting a peach though +u+


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Good luck ~ x3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



same. 내가 전에 Slammint 는 복숭아 에 AF *** 를 얻는 경우에 나는 신에게 맹세


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 22, 2015)

I need a apple holy lord, if I don't get one i'm gonna fall off a cliff.  Apple is my first town fruit in WW/CF/and NL and it was all on first time, no resetting.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 22, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> I'll try to seel my soul to a mod to get a few tbt, I hope it will work!



We do not do human trafficking on this site.


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 22, 2015)

We just bought sour patch Popsicles


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

나는 꼬치 에 Slammint 의 머리 를 넣어 것입니다

(Status: Ranting in Korean)


----------



## N e s s (Aug 22, 2015)

*GROUP RE-STOCK PETITION ANNOUCMENT!*

Hello everyone, you may know me for creating the petition for a group re-stock!
Lately, the petition has hit the milestone of 75 signatures, our final goal is 100! So, if you haven't signed yet or have a friend who hasn't signed, send them this link! http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?314665-Group-Re-stock-petition!-*75-Sigs-and-counting-FINAL-GOAL-100!*​


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2015)

WonderK said:


> We do not do human trafficking on this site.



Yes we do not permit this sort of thing on the Forums. But how much would you be looking for?


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Yes we do not permit this sort of thing on the Forums. But how much would you be looking for?



예수 그리스도 는 , 주위에 농담 을 중지


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2015)

neester14 said:


> 예수 그리스도 는 , 주위에 농담 을 중지



No i will not stop joking around, Senor.


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> No i will not stop joking around, Senor.



그런 다음 북한 으로 돌아 가기


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 22, 2015)

I can't read this!!! Lol! Boys... English. You're confusing me!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyone want to go work for me tonight? I really don't want to do a 6 hour shift on my broken toe.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 22, 2015)

WonderK said:


> We do not do human trafficking on this site.



Oh I didn't know that, sorry guys u.u


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 22, 2015)

*oswaldies*-- Oh my!!! I hear some people hate chocolate and they 
   have their reasons! What's yours? I just love chcocolate!

*naekoya*--heheh high five  I prefer  Pepepro over pocky too
   the sig you made yourself is just adorable~
   same here,i just need the green and blue candies
   Ill look for chocolate cake at the very last

*neester14*-- whoa are you korean? or you learned korean?
           either way, its been awhile since I read 
           something in my mother tongue
           Im glad im not Slammint 
           remind me not to get on your bad side

* DaCoSim*-- I really hope you are healing well!

my favorite part of going to a market . . . the sweets section of course <3333

*miharu*--such a good activity!! gotta go get more tbt then >< the ideas cute!!


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

ㅎㅎ 나는 한국 입니다. 그러나 대부분의 사람들은 중국어 나 한테 전화


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 22, 2015)

Ay s?ii hablemos todos en otro idoma!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 22, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Oh, oops ^^
> Also I updated Team Cake completely so it looks much better now but I can't compere to yours ;w;


Hahaha it's cute!! I see you like our idea of using the collectible icon on the sides of the headers XD



neester14 said:


> Yeah but its 11:00 pm for me on a Sunday and I got school now
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


You're busy this entire week? O: It STARTS on Sunday, but doesn't end until Saturday. So you have Sunday night-Saturday morning to get your guesses in XD 



AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I'll be a frozen popsicle ♥
> I hope to be getting one soon n.n


Added!!! I hope you get one soon too! !>//v/<



AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I really like the design of the popsicle, the swirls don't appeal to me for some reason
> Anyways, I'm working on slowly saving up my TBT to hopefully get one for 4k possibly, thats what the retail price is atleast for them.


SAMEEEE! I love the popsicle design so much better than the swirl XD OH OMG GOD!! Do they really go for 4k tbt now????



MayorEvvie said:


> ✧ Are you okay with being on the name list permanently (meaning in future "Who will get smacked with a popsicle" events, we can automatically use your username/nickname)?- Yep!
> ✧ Name you'll like to enter [It can be your username or your nickname ONLY]:Evvie


Added!!! <3 



Cadbberry said:


> ✧ Are you okay with being on the name list permanently (meaning in future "Who will get smacked with a popsicle" events, we can automatically use your username/nickname)?- You know it!
> ✧ Name you'll like to enter [It can be your username or your nickname ONLY]: Cadbberry



Added!! <3 



AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Added!!! 



DaCoSim said:


> Yep. Sign me up
> HTML Code:
> 
> 
> ...



Added!! 



naekoya said:


> mochi ice cream for me >w<


AHHH YES MOCHI ICE CREAM IS SO DELCIOUS!!! Have you tried Melona??



neester14 said:


> 예수 그리스도 는 , 주위에 농담 을 중지


Neester, please speak in English XD I think there was a forum rule that stated you have to type/speak in english. 



pearly19 said:


> *oswaldies*-- Oh my!!! I hear some people hate chocolate and they
> have their reasons! What's yours? I just love chcocolate!
> 
> *naekoya*--heheh high five  I prefer  Pepepro over pocky too
> ...



Hehe I'm glad you think so!!! ;//v//; 



Gregriii said:


> Ay s?ii hablemos todos en otro idoma!


Please speak in english everyone! >//v/< I think there's a rule in the forums somewhere that says english only xD


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 22, 2015)

*neester14*-- lol you speak in such formal terms!
* Gregriii*-sorry ^^ its cool to see other people use their native language. ahaha spanish is a wonderful language,so glad i learned it~

*miharu*-- i didnt know it was a rule!! ><

gotta go offline for the day but  glad we have such a great thread! so many social butterflies <33


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> neester14--하하하 말을 낮어도 될 것 같은데 :ㅇ
> Gregriii-sorry ^^ its cool to see other people, ahaha spanish is a wonderful language~



errrrrrrrr

And me no speak english

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I'e got a soccer game EVERY day: 8-10pm.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 22, 2015)

o: Wow, this group has grown a lot!
Good luck to everyone in the raffle!

 Still proud to be a fellow member of Team Popsicle!!!


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha it's cute!! I see you like our idea of using the collectible icon on the sides of the headers XD
> 
> 
> You're busy this entire week? O: It STARTS on Sunday, but doesn't end until Saturday. So you have Sunday night-Saturday morning to get your guesses in XD
> ...



Woah so many quotes


----------



## Miharu (Aug 22, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> *neester14*-- lol you speak in such formal terms!
> * Gregriii*-sorry ^^ its cool to see other people use their native language. ahaha spanish is a wonderful language,so glad i learned it~
> 
> *miharu*-- i didnt know it was a rule!! ><
> ...


Haha I didn't put it as a rule on here, so no worries!! I think it's an actual rule by tbt (I'll double check on that for you guys once I'm off work ; v ; I might have the rules mixed up with another forum ahaha)



neester14 said:


> errrrrrrrr
> 
> And me no speak english
> 
> ...


You can't take a guess after 10pm? O: 



Lucanosa said:


> o: Wow, this group has grown a lot!
> Good luck to everyone in the raffle!
> 
> Still proud to be a fellow member of Team Popsicle!!!


Hehe I'm glad it has!! ; v ; 
Yay!~ Glad to have you as a member <3



Gregriii said:


> Woah so many quotes


LOL YEAHHH I'm on lunch break so trying to get back/catch up to most of you guys as I can ; v; <3 I'll be off work at 6pm PST time. Hahaha


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Haha I didn't put it as a rule on here, so no worries!! I think it's an actual rule by tbt (I'll double check on that for you guys once I'm off work ; v ; I might have the rules mixed up with another forum ahaha)
> 
> 
> You can't take a guess after 10pm? O:
> ...



What is your job??


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> What is your job??



she's a secret agent for the Popsicle team... lol no jk she works at a yogurt shop! which is awesome ~ x3


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> she's a secret agent for the Popsicle team... lol no jk she works at a yogurt shop! which is awesome ~ x3



wait 4 real? IS IT MENCHIES 

Errr I work at Gamestop xD


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> she's a secret agent for the Popsicle team... lol no jk she works at a yogurt shop! which is awesome ~ x3



I work at a garden shop here and there i know the owner so i can work at random times haha.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 22, 2015)

neester14 said:


> wait 4 real? IS IT MENCHIES
> 
> Errr I work at Gamestop xD



YOU GUESSED RIGHT HAHA


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't work  lol
But when I can get a job im thinking about working at starbucks/D&D/or at a retail store


----------



## N e s s (Aug 22, 2015)

Bump, no post in 2 hours


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

whew! sorry guys for such a late reply!! I was working on a massive sig request that I've never done before xD but it actually came out pretty good! c:


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> whew! sorry guys for such a late reply!! I was working on a massive sig request that I've never done before xD but it actually came out pretty good! c:



Oh that sounds great i hope the customer loves it!


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 22, 2015)

neester14 said:


> wait 4 real? IS IT MENCHIES
> 
> Errr I work at Gamestop xD


our menchies CLOSED 
it was a rough day when i found out
but i ref for soccer and i may be getting a job at coldstone which is an ice cream shop c:


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Oh that sounds great i hope the customer loves it!



same here! hopefully I get a response soon to see what he thinks! x3 cause I did recommend another artist who does that 2 sig transition effect, but he didn't like their style so I said I'll give a shot! haha


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> same here! hopefully I get a response soon to see what he thinks! x3 cause I did recommend another artist who does that 2 sig transition effect, but he didn't like their style so I said I'll give a shot! haha



haha well good luck!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> haha well good luck!



Thank you! Once he approves, I'll show you guys the final product ;3 hehe


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

woohoo ~ the customer loves it!! Thank goodness that turned out well @~@
but without further ado the final sig.. ta-da ~
(I think I'm going not going to be taking anymore sig requests esp for the transition ones for awhile xD)



Spoiler


----------



## Jacob (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> woohoo ~ the customer loves it!! Thank goodness that turned out well @~@
> but without further ado the final sig.. ta-da ~
> (I think I'm going not going to be taking anymore sig requests esp for the transition ones for awhile xD)
> 
> ...


That sig looks amazing omg

Sorry for my innactivity guys, I have been at my brothers college for 13 hours now haha
Im on my way home so I will see you soon! (Thanks for keeping this thread active and under control guys!)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> woohoo ~ the customer loves it!! Thank goodness that turned out well @~@
> but without further ado the final sig.. ta-da ~
> (I think I'm going not going to be taking anymore sig requests esp for the transition ones for awhile xD)
> 
> ...



Woah, that's awesome!
Love it, keep it up!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> That sig looks amazing omg
> 
> Sorry for my innactivity guys, I have been at my brothers college for 13 hours now haha
> Im on my way home so I will see you soon! (Thanks for keeping this thread active and under control guys!)



no worries captain! I am on it >:3 haha thank you!!



Lucanosa said:


> Woah, that's awesome!
> Love it, keep it up!



Thank you! ah need to improve more on my skills ;D lol


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 22, 2015)

Do you need to be a member to be in the weekly event? :c


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

I'M ALIVE. Four words. Dinner with girlfriend. Bills


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 22, 2015)

neester14 said:


> I'M ALIVE. Four words. Dinner with girlfriend. Bills


hey danny c:


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> hey danny c:



hola


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 22, 2015)

neester14 said:


> hola


como estas


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> como estas



err me no speak espanol


----------



## Jacob (Aug 22, 2015)

Omg time to play splatoon lets goo

Also hi neester, miss u broski


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Omg time to play splatoon lets goo
> 
> Also hi neester, miss u broski



miss u too brozinski


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh man I'm burnt today @~@


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 22, 2015)

summer is gross


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> summer is gross



yeah especially if it's humid and raining.. ugh worst combination ever! >:c


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Oh man I'm burnt today @~@



Yawns real loud. I had to go to TWO bar mitzvahs, had dinner with Teresa (guess who that is) and had a soccer game. hbu?


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Yawns real loud. I had to go to TWO bar mitzvahs, had dinner with Teresa (guess who that is) and had a soccer game. hbu?



Made a 2 sig in 1 sort of request today? xD that has this cool transition effect to it AND I just updated my sig too lol :3


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 22, 2015)

It's winter here! Been raining all day. :c


----------



## doveling (Aug 22, 2015)

howdy folks
nice popsicles~~


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> It's winter here! Been raining all day. :c



uhhhh Australia?

- - - Post Merge - - -



peoyne said:


> howdy folks
> nice popsicles~~



HI


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> It's winter here! Been raining all day. :c



sound so gloomy ~ but then again I don't mind the rain if I'm inside and drinking hot coco =w= hehe


----------



## Jacob (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> howdy folks
> nice popsicles~~



PEOYNE HI


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Made a 2 sig in 1 sort of request today? xD that has this cool transition effect to it AND I just updated my sig too lol :3



Yeah I saw it! It looks really sweet

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> PEOYNE HI



DIBS I SAID HI FIRST


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> howdy folks
> nice popsicles~~



PEOYNEEEE ~ MY LOVER <3 where have you been all my life!!! D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



neester14 said:


> Yeah I saw it! It looks really sweet



thanks ~


----------



## Miharu (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> woohoo ~ the customer loves it!! Thank goodness that turned out well @~@
> but without further ado the final sig.. ta-da ~
> (I think I'm going not going to be taking anymore sig requests esp for the transition ones for awhile xD)
> 
> ...



AHH THAT LOOKS AMAZING!!! <3 Great job!!! >//v/< 



OreoTerror said:


> Do you need to be a member to be in the weekly event? :c


Nope you don't have to be a member to be in the weekly event!  



OreoTerror said:


> It's winter here! Been raining all day. :c


Lucky!!! ; A ; I prefer winter over summer ; v ; It's too hot in the summer and I just can't stand the heat!! I rather wrap myself in blankets to keep my warm during the winter <3



peoyne said:


> howdy folks
> nice popsicles~~


EEEEPP AVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA <333333333 HOW ARE YOU <3 I'm so happy to see you here!! ;//v//;


----------



## doveling (Aug 22, 2015)

neester14 said:


> uhhhh Australia?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


HOI


Jacob_lawall said:


> PEOYNE HI


HEY JACOBB


naekoya said:


> PEOYNEEEE ~ MY LOVER <3 where have you been all my life!!! D:



JANNNEE <33  i have been doing this poop atom assignment ! sorry for ditching you yesterday ; -;;


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

yeah idk I was bit hesitant at first when I got the request, cause I've never worked with 2 sigs
at the same time before also the transition effect was bit tricky at first as well x3


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> HOI
> 
> HEY JACOBB
> 
> ...



atom assignment? I have pre calc, and in 1 month Calc 3. Hooray.... this is not how I want to be at 16


----------



## doveling (Aug 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> EEEEPP AVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA <333333333 HOW ARE YOU <3 I'm so happy to see you here!! ;//v//;



HI JASSY <33
i am good!! im currently eating this dumpling thing and the chilli is melting my face off !!
<aha i hope you don't mind me popping in without a popsicle>


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 22, 2015)

Yup, Australia!

I hate being out in it cause it messes up my hair. :c I love storms and rain when I'm inside, though! But one of my cats are terrified of thunder.


----------



## doveling (Aug 22, 2015)

neester14 said:


> atom assignment? I have pre calc, and in 1 month Calc 3. Hooray.... this is not how I want to be at 16



yeah its easy as, but as usual i left it for last minute so i was rushing my butt off
calc sounds fun~~


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

Ayyye Oreo and Ava should hang out! Right?


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> JANNNEE <33  i have been doing this poop atom assignment ! sorry for ditching you yesterday ; -;;



aww you poor thing D; nono! it's fine, don't worry about it ~
as long as you're doing ok


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> yeah its easy as, but as usual i left it for last minute so i was rushing my butt off
> calc sounds fun~~



err no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This is literally in my textbook


----------



## Miharu (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> HI JASSY <33
> i am good!! im currently eating this dumpling thing and the chilli is melting my face off !!
> <aha i hope you don't mind me popping in without a popsicle>



AHHHH NO PLEASE CHAT WITH US <333333 It's perfectly fine!! You don't have to have a popsicle to join in on the fun!! <3 Omggggg I love spicy food!! It sounds yummy!!!! * p* -drools- Ahahaha!~ 



OreoTerror said:


> Yup, Australia!
> 
> I hate being out in it cause it messes up my hair. :c I love storms and rain when I'm inside, though! But one of my cats are terrified of thunder.


OHHHH what kind of cat do you have? <3 <3


----------



## doveling (Aug 22, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Ayyye Oreo and Ava should hang out! Right?


ahah yes!

oreo, where are you at? I'm down in sydney~



naekoya said:


> aww you poor thing D; nono! it's fine, don't worry about it ~
> as long as you're doing ok



haha luckily it was an easy task though~
but yeah sorry again ;_;  whats up buttercup?


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> haha luckily it was an easy task though~
> but yeah sorry again ;_;  whats up buttercup?



you know the usual ~ ppl just admiring my sigs skillz ahem* hahaha jk jk!!! x3 
but yeah other than that how's your day been? =w=


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> you know the usual ~ ppl just admiring my sigs skillz ahem* hahaha jk jk!!! x3
> but yeah other than that how's your day been? =w=



wow *claps*

I'm trying to make a non animated sig just for myslef. No shop or nothin xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

And non animated b/c I'm too noob


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

neester14 said:


> wow *claps*
> 
> I'm trying to make a non animated sig just for myslef. No shop or nothin xD



good luck ~


----------



## doveling (Aug 22, 2015)

neester14 said:


> err no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahh i know i was being sarcastic-
have fun with all that jazz


Miharu said:


> AHHHH NO PLEASE CHAT WITH US <333333 It's perfectly fine!! You don't have to have a popsicle to join in on the fun!! <3 Omggggg I love spicy food!! It sounds yummy!!!! * p* -drools- Ahahaha!~
> 
> 
> OHHHH what kind of cat do you have? <3 <3



oh okay phew! this is actually the first time i've visited this thread before, but yay i'm glad all you lovelies are in here~~
HAHA yeah it is pretty yum after you recover from being burnt internally!


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHHHH NO PLEASE CHAT WITH US <333333 It's perfectly fine!! You don't have to have a popsicle to join in on the fun!! <3 Omggggg I love spicy food!! It sounds yummy!!!! * p* -drools- Ahahaha!~
> 
> 
> OHHHH what kind of cat do you have? <3 <3



I have 4 domestic cats, 2 short hair and 2 long hair. 





peoyne said:


> ahah yes!
> 
> oreo, where are you at? I'm down in sydney~
> 
> ...



I'm in Sydney, as well! Sutherland Shire.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 22, 2015)

neester14 said:


> err no
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the answer is potato


----------



## WonderK (Aug 22, 2015)

neester14 said:


> err no
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Calculus. Fun times.


----------



## doveling (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> you know the usual ~ ppl just admiring my sigs skillz ahem* hahaha jk jk!!! x3
> but yeah other than that how's your day been? =w=


ahahh all in the days work of being a super talented graphics artist ay?
my day has been good, made the mistake of doing a coconut oil hair treatment since the oil isn't washing off /shot


neester14 said:


> wow *claps*
> 
> I'm trying to make a non animated sig just for myslef. No shop or nothin xD
> 
> ...



animated sigs are so confusing


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> ahahh all in the days work of being a super talented graphics artist ay?
> my day has been good, made the mistake of doing a coconut oil hair treatment since the oil isn't washing off /shot
> 
> 
> animated sigs are so confusing



ikr. I'll consult the shops xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



WonderK said:


> Calculus. Fun times.



Thx m8. So inspiring


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 22, 2015)

That reminds me that I have to start doing maths

*He cries*


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> ahahh all in the days work of being a super talented graphics artist ay?
> my day has been good, made the mistake of doing a coconut oil hair treatment since the oil isn't washing off /shot
> 
> 
> animated sigs are so confusing



ohh damn ~ that sucks!! >n< but yeah hahaah! I WISHHH ~ like I have so many ideas, but it's just so hard to put it all down in PS xD


----------



## doveling (Aug 22, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I have 4 domestic cats, 2 short hair and 2 long hair.
> 
> View attachment 144280
> 
> ...


Nice!! hows it like living right next to the beach?!
i'm in the inner west area boo haha~~


naekoya said:


> ohh damn ~ that sucks!! >n< but yeah hahaah! I WISHHH ~ like I have so many ideas, but it's just so hard to put it all down in PS xD



yeah its so oily now /cries
bla that sucks, are you having graphic block?

p.s how do my sig animating skills look?? ahhaha very flimsy work


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> yeah its so oily now /cries
> bla that sucks, are you having graphic block?
> 
> p.s how do my sig animating skills look?? ahhaha very flimsy work



dude! that looks sooo good.. did you use the tween option? I want one now o w o huehuehue -poke poke- ;3 <3


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

oooohhh

Light Bulb


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> Nice!! hows it like living right next to the beach?!
> i'm in the inner west area boo haha~~
> 
> 
> ...


Oh hey Ava! How are you?


----------



## doveling (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> dude! that looks sooo good.. did you use the tween option? I want one now o w o huehuehue -poke poke- ;3 <3



ahah thanks!! i don't use photoshop so i had to draw all the frames etc /jumps off a cliff
oo uh are you trying to hint something? i can't tell!


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> Nice!! hows it like living right next to the beach?!
> i'm in the inner west area boo haha~~




Oh my gosh I absolutely love Newtown! One of my favourite places to go shopping.
I don't really go to the beach much honestly, even though I literally lived on the beach, sNd goes everywhere and I don't know how to swim. :c


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 22, 2015)

Beach is ugh


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 22, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> Beach is ugh



;_; I never been to a beach before
Y'all are lucky :l

I've lived in the desert, in mountainy and foresty areas, but never anywhere near a beach.  What's it like? xD


----------



## doveling (Aug 22, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Oh hey Ava! How are you?



hey dan!
im good! just drinking a couple litres of water to cool off ahah!
how are you?


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

Order up Jasmine! I'm going to menchies in about 2 minutes


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> hey dan!
> im good! just drinking a couple litres of water to cool off ahah!
> how are you?


Haha that's great that your good! I'm on my way to pick up nuisanc--I mean my brother!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> ahah thanks!! i don't use photoshop so i had to draw all the frames etc /jumps off a cliff
> oo uh are you trying to hint something? i can't tell!



WHAT! REALLY o___o holy asdfghj@!$# ~ OMGERD so PRO ; v; -bows down- to the great Peoyne!!<3
oh cough cough.. you know I'd definitely any/all your chibis anyday!!! huehuehue


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm in a debate with mom about PayPal for art atm


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> WHAT! REALLY o___o holy asdfghj@!$# ~ OMGERD so PRO ; v; -bows down- to the great Peoyne!!<3
> oh cough cough.. you know I'd definitely any/all your chibis anyday!!! huehuehue



All bow down to lady peonye!!!


----------



## doveling (Aug 22, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Oh my gosh I absolutely love Newtown! One of my favourite places to go shopping.
> I don't really go to the beach much honestly, even though I literally lived on the beach, sNd goes everywhere and I don't know how to swim. :c



The shops here are great! But its bad for the wallet ahah : ' >
what really!? noo make use of that beautiful water and soft sand, please !!


Lucanosa said:


> ;_; I never been to a beach before
> Y'all are lucky :l
> 
> I've lived in the desert, in mountainy and foresty areas, but never anywhere near a beach.  What's it like? xD



REALLY? i feel so bad for you, the beach is amazing!
i go there pretty much 30 times a year : o!!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> The shops here are great! But its bad for the wallet ahah : ' >
> what really!? noo make use of that beautiful water and soft sand, please !!
> 
> 
> ...



ALL HAIL THE ART QUEEN OF TBT

And yes xD Idk what I'm missing tbh, it sounds hot, which I hate hot climates after living in a desert


----------



## doveling (Aug 22, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Haha that's great that your good! I'm on my way to pick up nuisanc--I mean my brother!


ahah <3
have fun haha!! is he at sport or something?



naekoya said:


> WHAT! REALLY o___o holy asdfghj@!$# ~ OMGERD so PRO ; v; -bows down- to the great Peoyne!!<3
> oh cough cough.. you know I'd definitely any/all your chibis anyday!!! huehuehue



AHAH NO 
STAND UP MY PEOPLE!! NO BOWING OR YOU GET DECAPITATED!!
ahahahahah you are fantastic!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -




Lucanosa said:


> ALL HAIL THE ART QUEEN OF TBT
> 
> And yes xD Idk what I'm missing tbh, it sounds hot, which I hate hot climates after living in a desert



stop it or you get decappitatedd <333 im merely just a jester
Well depends on the season ahha, not sure about Americas seasons and whatnot! How far away are you from the beach?


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> AHAH NO
> STAND UP MY PEOPLE!! NO BOWING OR YOU GET DECAPITATED!!
> ahahahahah you are fantastic!!



Hahah! ILY. ; v; <3 I can't compete with your skillz ~~


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> ahah <3
> have fun haha!! is he at sport or something?
> 
> 
> ...


No I had to pick him up from a friends house! And yes I love your art so I will gladly offer myself as a servant!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> No I had to pick him up from a friends house! And yes I love your art so I will gladly offer myself as a servant!



I second that! >w<


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 22, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> Beach is ugh



I agree!



peoyne said:


> The shops here are great! But its bad for the wallet ahah : ' >
> what really!? noo make use of that beautiful water and soft sand, please !!
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah it's a bit expensive there, but I love the restaurants! Had the best African restaurant there but it's gone now. :c


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> ahah <3
> have fun haha!! is he at sport or something?
> 
> 
> ...



Decapitate me then.  I'll be your servant until the day I die~  I would be proud to work for TBT's Art Queen

And 1,000's of miles I believe x'D  There's no way I can drive to one, it'd be a day long trip if I wanted to


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

hurg vat is going on? This is what happens when you go 5 minutes 25 miles above speed limit and you STILL miss this much


----------



## doveling (Aug 22, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> No I had to pick him up from a friends house! And yes I love your art so I will gladly offer myself as a servant!


ooh nice! hey also, what age do you Americans start driving?
naw thanks dan!! when i have free time i'll draw you all a little something!


naekoya said:


> Hahah! ILY. ; v; <3 I can't compete with your skillz ~~



i love you too! 
asafsghj no, you master~~~


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> ahah <3
> have fun haha!! is he at sport or something?
> 
> 
> ...



may I get hanged instead?? c:


----------



## Miharu (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> ahahh i know i was being sarcastic-
> have fun with all that jazz
> 
> 
> ...


WOO!~ And ohhh is it like a spicy good? Or like spicy spicy where the taste isn't good? XD 



OreoTerror said:


> I have 4 domestic cats, 2 short hair and 2 long hair.
> 
> View attachment 144280
> 
> ...


SO CUTTEEE OMG!!!!! ; v ; 



neester14 said:


> Order up Jasmine! I'm going to menchies in about 2 minutes


Too late! I'm off work ahahaha


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> i love you too!
> asafsghj no, you master~~~



pfft yeah right! all I do is put much of pics together.. while someone over here hand draws them like a real true Master ~~ <3


----------



## doveling (Aug 22, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Decapitate me then.  I'll be your servant until the day I die~  I would be proud to work for TBT's Art Queen
> 
> And 1,000's of miles I believe x'D  There's no way I can drive to one, it'd be a day long trip if I wanted to



OK your decapitation will be held in 5mins!! Say goodbye to your family, write out your wills~
PUBLIC DECAPITATION WILL BE HELD AT TEAM POPSICLE HEADQUARTERS (ahah head-quarters)

ouch! maybe treat yourself to a beach vacay next year! it'll be worth it!


OreoTerror said:


> I agree!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's a bit expensive there, but I love the restaurants! Had the best African restaurant there but it's gone now. :c



ughh food is always great!
Oh i've never had african before? how was it?!


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> OK your decapitation will be held in 5mins!! Say goodbye to your family, write out your wills~
> PUBLIC DECAPITATION WILL BE HELD AT TEAM POPSICLE HEADQUARTERS (ahah head-quarters)
> 
> ouch! maybe treat yourself to a beach vacay next year! it'll be worth it!
> ...



I want to be the executioner!!!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> OK your decapitation will be held in 5mins!! Say goodbye to your family, write out your wills~
> PUBLIC DECAPITATION WILL BE HELD AT TEAM POPSICLE HEADQUARTERS (ahah head-quarters)
> 
> ouch! maybe treat yourself to a beach vacay next year! it'll be worth it!
> ...



;o; You'll have to decapitate me while I'm asleep since it's getting too late here xD at least I won't feel any pain ~ 

And I plan on it in a year or two XD one of my friends lives near the beach so I was planning on giving her a surprise visit hehehe heh


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> ooh nice! hey also, what age do you Americans start driving?
> naw thanks dan!! when i have free time i'll draw you all a little something!
> 
> 
> ...



we start driving at age 16 but my dad was teaching me how to drive for next year..shhh it's not really legal but whatevs~ and art from you would be awesome! I'd love art from you! Can't wait


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 22, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> I want to be the executioner!!!



NO I want the Art Queen herself to kill me
;u;


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 22, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> NO I want the Art Queen herself to kill me
> ;u;



b-but 

*Cries*


----------



## doveling (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> pfft yeah right! all I do is put much of pics together.. while someone over here hand draws them like a real true Master ~~ <3





Miharu said:


> WOO!~ And ohhh is it like a spicy good? Or like spicy spicy where the taste isn't good? XD


AHAHA maybe inbetween, a spicy spicy good!
its like 'OO YUM' 'JOKES MY EYES ARE BURNING' 'kill me please' 'yum! another!'
have fun at work!


Gregriii said:


> may I get hanged instead?? c:



hmmm i don't know how to tie a noose, but i know how to swing an axe!
but if its your death wish, sure thing ahah <3

just kidding i would never kill you guys


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh and Ava I read your vm it would be awesome to have you back in SHS we miss you a lot just say the word and your back in! We've had a couple of new members join too! One of them being Gregrii over there!


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> AHAHA maybe inbetween, a spicy spicy good!
> its like 'OO YUM' 'JOKES MY EYES ARE BURNING' 'kill me please' 'yum! another!'
> have fun at work!
> 
> ...


omg hey ava what's up!!


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> ughh food is always great!
> Oh i've never had african before? how was it?!



It's honestly my favourite cuisine, ever! Everything's slow cooked and yummy. QQ
Food is my fav.


----------



## doveling (Aug 22, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> I want to be the executioner!!!


AHAHAHHA!! if you want, up to the prisoner!


Lucanosa said:


> ;o; You'll have to decapitate me while I'm asleep since it's getting too late here xD at least I won't feel any pain ~
> 
> And I plan on it in a year or two XD one of my friends lives near the beach so I was planning on giving her a surprise visit hehehe heh



okay okay tell me when you are sleeping and i'll fly over and chop your neck!!
yes good on you! you deserve to experience the wonder!! 



Call me Daniel said:


> we start driving at age 16 but my dad was teaching me how to drive for next year..shhh it's not really legal but whatevs~ and art from you would be awesome! I'd love art from you! Can't wait



ahah thought so, i was like "isn't dan like 15 so why is he driving" but makes sense ahah!
Nice! <i won't tell the cops don't worry!> you haven't been caught right? ahah!!

Q-Q <3


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> AHAHA maybe inbetween, a spicy spicy good!
> its like 'OO YUM' 'JOKES MY EYES ARE BURNING' 'kill me please' 'yum! another!'
> have fun at work!
> 
> ...



haha! man I love spicy food though.. especially in my pho ~ !! xD


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

Errr I might be the only Korean that hates wasabi


----------



## Miharu (Aug 22, 2015)

Raffle ending in 15 minutes! c: ​


----------



## doveling (Aug 22, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Oh and Ava I read your vm it would be awesome to have you back in SHS we miss you a lot just say the word and your back in! We've had a couple of new members join too! One of them being Gregrii over there!


AH alrighty!! possibly next week since i still have so much overdue projects to do /drowns
but yeah looking forward to seeing you all again x!



lizzy541 said:


> omg hey ava what's up!!


ah hi lizz!! 
nothing much! just listening to music ahh! you?


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> haha! man I love spicy food though.. especially in my pho ~ !! xD



SPICY FOOD IS AMZING I LOVE IT SO MUCH


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Raffle ending in 15 minutes! c: ​



o: I was just about to post I'm going to sleep...... *drinks caffeinated beverage* looks like I'll be up all night x)


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> AH alrighty!! possibly next week since i still have so much overdue projects to do /drowns
> but yeah looking forward to seeing you all again x!
> 
> 
> ...


ahh i'm good haha i was online shopping..
how's school bub??


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> AHAHAHHA!! if you want, up to the prisoner!
> 
> 
> okay okay tell me when you are sleeping and i'll fly over and chop your neck!!
> ...



haha well I'm home now and everyone's safe! My dad was there so they're was no real harm


----------



## doveling (Aug 22, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> It's honestly my favourite cuisine, ever! Everything's slow cooked and yummy. QQ
> Food is my fav.


slow cooked beeeff.... ughh don't get me started about food!
/goes to get food



neester14 said:


> Errr I might be the only Korean that hates wasabi



ahah don't worry, i think i am the only person in the world who doesn't like fried rice- basically all chinese food~~


----------



## Miharu (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> AHAHA maybe inbetween, a spicy spicy good!
> its like 'OO YUM' 'JOKES MY EYES ARE BURNING' 'kill me please' 'yum! another!'
> have fun at work!
> 
> ...



OHHH!!! I wish I could try some now ahaha I love spicy food <3 It's the best!!! Ahhh there was one time I tried some shabu shabu (hot pot) and I saw "House Spicy" so it was like their own specialty or something and it sounded yummy!! So I tried that broth (and then they gave you meat and vegetables to dip it in) and omfg that was just mainly spice. It was only spicy and hard to eat ; __ ; That was my first time having something like that and I didn't like it. Just a tiny dip with your vegetable/meat and omfg your tongue was literally tingling. I had my friend try some and he thought he was allergic to it because his tongue was tingling as well DX It sucked ; A ; 



naekoya said:


> haha! man I love spicy food though.. especially in my pho ~ !! xD


SAMEEEEEEEEE <3 SPICCYY <3


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> AH alrighty!! possibly next week since i still have so much overdue projects to do /drowns
> but yeah looking forward to seeing you all again x!
> 
> 
> ...



That would be great! Can wait to have you back! And wait the raffle is ending? I didn't know...


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> slow cooked beeeff.... ughh don't get me started about food!
> /goes to get food
> 
> 
> ...



mortal enemies. And am I in the raffle? I forgot


----------



## doveling (Aug 22, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> haha well I'm home now and everyone's safe! My dad was there so they're was no real harm


good good! haha i wonder how much an underaged driving fine would cost... 



lizzy541 said:


> ahh i'm good haha i was online shopping..
> how's school bub??



YES ONLINE SHOPPING! what sites do you use?
ah its actually sunday right now, ahah but its good-ish! 

we had a math test the other day and i was so lost since the last past 2 weeks when we were learning about the topic, i was too busy on the giveaway thread hahah! 



naekoya said:


> haha! man I love spicy food though.. especially in my pho ~ !! xD



PHO YES PHO


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> good good! haha i wonder how much an underaged driving fine would cost...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh it would be jail but it was only a block away soo


----------



## doveling (Aug 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH!!! I wish I could try some now ahaha I love spicy food <3 It's the best!!! Ahhh there was one time I tried some shabu shabu (hot pot) and I saw "House Spicy" so it was like their own specialty or something and it sounded yummy!! So I tried that broth (and then they gave you meat and vegetables to dip it in) and omfg that was just mainly spice. It was only spicy and hard to eat ; __ ; That was my first time having something like that and I didn't like it. Just a tiny dip with your vegetable/meat and omfg your tongue was literally tingling. I had my friend try some and he thought he was allergic to it because his tongue was tingling as well DX It sucked ; A ;
> 
> 
> SAMEEEEEEEEE <3 SPICCYY <3


now that you talk about it more, im craving it! /goes to skull hot sauce
ooh yum hot pot!! UGH yes that horrible feeling when your face goes all tingly/numb and you start crying & sweating
THANKS ALOT CHILLI.


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> good good! haha i wonder how much an underaged driving fine would cost...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we should just all go hit up a buffet and stuff our faces and come out with a big fat bellllly! x3 wooo ~


----------



## doveling (Aug 22, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Uh it would be jail but it was only a block away soo



right right, i guess jail isn't that bad ahah

- - - Post Merge - - -




naekoya said:


> we should just all go hit up a buffer and stuff our faces and come out with a big fat bellllly! x3 wooo ~



YES WE SHOULD!
RUB THE BUDDHA BELLY


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> right right, i guess jail isn't that bad ahah
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



now you're talking my language missy! 8D ahaah <333


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> right right, i guess jail isn't that bad ahah
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm down to eat like a pig!


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 22, 2015)

Can I join the raffle?

Because if you're not late, you're not cool


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 22, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I'm down to eat like a pig!



I am a pig!!!!


----------



## doveling (Aug 22, 2015)

ack gonna leave for a bit!
see you all soon!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> YES WE SHOULD!
> RUB THE BUDDHA BELLY[/SIZE]



That's called #Goals


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> ack gonna leave for a bit!
> see you all soon!



ok! have a good one lovely <3


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> ack gonna leave for a bit!
> see you all soon!


BYE!!!


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> ack gonna leave for a bit!
> see you all soon!



See you soon!


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> YES ONLINE SHOPPING! what sites do you use?
> ah its actually sunday right now, ahah but its good-ish!
> 
> we had a math test the other day and i was so lost since the last past 2 weeks when we were learning about the topic, i was too busy on the giveaway thread hahah!


i use soosooo many stores tbh but i really love franchescas
ah i hope u did well on ur test!! i hate studying in general so tests + quizzes suck imo


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

Ugh, my ailurphobia just kicked into effect


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> ack gonna leave for a bit!
> see you all soon!


byee ava c:


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

see ya ava!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 22, 2015)

Bye Ava! Please come back soon, you make this thread alive!
C yuhhh


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh and good luck to you all in the raffle!


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 22, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Ugh, my ailurphobia just kicked into effect



Oh no :O You ok?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> now that you talk about it more, im craving it! /goes to skull hot sauce
> ooh yum hot pot!! UGH yes that horrible feeling when your face goes all tingly/numb and you start crying & sweating
> THANKS ALOT CHILLI.



HAHAHA YESSS!~ And oh god sobs EXACTLY Q__Q 



Gregriii said:


> Can I join the raffle?
> 
> Because if you're not late, you're not cool


YESSS~



peoyne said:


> ack gonna leave for a bit!
> see you all soon!


BYE AVAAAA <3 Thanks for stopping by!!!







No longer accepting raffle entries!! Winners will be drawn shortly! c: ​


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Bye Ava! Please come back soon, you make this thread alive!
> C yuhhh



yes and please come back to SHS! You make the group alive too!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> Bye Ava! Please come back soon, you make this thread alive!
> C yuhhh



yes and please come back to SHS! You make the group alive too!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 22, 2015)

peoyne said:


> ack gonna leave for a bit!
> see you all soon!



Cya later c:
your still the TBT art queen imo :b


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 22, 2015)

Just got off work!
Excited for the raffle!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 22, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> Just got off work!
> Excited for the raffle!



welcome back ~


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 22, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> Just got off work!
> Excited for the raffle!


hiii c:


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 22, 2015)

Good luck to everyone for the raffle!


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 22, 2015)

Luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 22, 2015)

*DRUM ROLLS* AND THE WINNER ISSSSSSSSSSSSS................................................................................


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> *DRUM ROLLS* AND THE WINNER ISSSSSSSSSSSSS................................................................................



sqqqquuuueee


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 22, 2015)

good luck every1!!
and congrats to whoever wins c:


----------



## Miharu (Aug 22, 2015)

CONGRATS ON YOUR FIRST POPSICLE!!! >//v//< 



Spoiler











​


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 22, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> Just got off work!
> Excited for the raffle!



Hi! c:



Miharu said:


> *DRUM ROLLS* AND THE WINNER ISSSSSSSSSSSSS................................................................................



So much suspense LOL


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2015)

GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL!


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 22, 2015)

Congrats D3athsDopplegangger


----------



## Jacob (Aug 22, 2015)

YAY CONGRATSSS!!! AHHH


----------



## WonderK (Aug 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> CONGRATS ON YOUR FIRST POPSICLE!!! >//v//<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CONGRATULATIONS. YOU ARE WINNER!!!!​


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> CONGRATS ON YOUR FIRST POPSICLE!!! >//v//<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats D3athsdoppleganger!!!! :'D Welcome to the great Team Popsicle!!!


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh my gosh congrats!!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2015)

congrats!


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 22, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 22, 2015)

Listening to Amy Winehouse always makes me so sad. :c


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 22, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I am a pig!!!!





Spoiler


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 22, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> Spoiler



How did you know


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 22, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Listening to Amy Winehouse always makes me so sad. :c



o: Why do you listen to it if it makes you sad?
I always try to avoid saddening / depressing music even though I can't help it sometimes


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 22, 2015)

WonderK said:


> CONGRATULATIONS. YOU ARE WINNER!!!!​



wow that like the most expressive thing i've seen from you

Are you sure you're devin??
Better call the police.


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

Time to say goodnight! Rematch vs Dallas tomorrow! (stupid rain)
I need some sleep. I'll try to chat with all of you people!

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 22, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> o: Why do you listen to it if it makes you sad?
> I always try to avoid saddening / depressing music even though I can't help it sometimes



Her songs are generally sad and its even worse to know that she was in so much pain. :c
But she's such an amazing singer, ugh!


----------



## WonderK (Aug 22, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> wow that like the most expressive thing i've seen from you
> 
> Are you sure you're devin??
> Better call the police.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 22, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Time to say goodnight! Rematch vs Dallas tomorrow! (stupid rain)
> I need some sleep. I'll try to chat with all of you people!
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



Hope you d̶o̶n̶'̶t̶ wake up <3


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 22, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Time to say goodnight! Rematch vs Dallas tomorrow! (stupid rain)
> I need some sleep. I'll try to chat with all of you people!
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



Night Neester!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 22, 2015)

good night neester!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 22, 2015)

Ooh congrats on your first Popsicle!!!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 22, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Time to say goodnight! Rematch vs Dallas tomorrow! (stupid rain)
> I need some sleep. I'll try to chat with all of you people!
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



Gnight neester! c:



OreoTerror said:


> Her songs are generally sad and its even worse to know that she was in so much pain. :c
> But she's such an amazing singer, ugh!



The struggle is real


----------



## Miharu (Aug 22, 2015)

We are still looking for more people to volunteer their name for this weekly event! ;D To read more information about this event, please look at the OP on the bottom of my first post! c: This event will be starting Sunday!!! Hope you guys are looking forward to it! <3​


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 22, 2015)

✧ Are you okay with being on the name list permanently (meaning in future "Who will get smacked with a popsicle" events, we can automatically use your username/nickname)?- Yes ^_^
✧ Name you'll like to enter [It can be your username or your nickname ONLY]: misspiggy95


----------



## Jacob (Aug 22, 2015)

✧ Are you okay with being on the name list permanently (meaning in future "Who will get smacked with a popsicle" events, we can automatically use your username/nickname)?- [Y/N] Yeeeee
✧ Name you'll like to enter [It can be your username or your nickname ONLY]:
 Jacob 

Thanks bby


----------



## Jacob (Aug 22, 2015)

double hehe


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 22, 2015)

Goodnight everyone!  Tomorrow I get to wake up to more packing hurray

Also, thank you Miharu for the raffles and weekly events!  It makes being a member here even more fun~


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 22, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Goodnight everyone!  Tomorrow I get to wake up to more packing hurray
> 
> Also, thank you Miharu for the raffles and weekly events!  It makes being a member here even more fun~



Goodnight!!


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 22, 2015)

✧ Are you okay with being on the name list permanently (meaning in future "Who will get smacked with a popsicle" events, we can automatically use your username/nickname)?- yes
✧ Name you'll like to enter [It can be your username or your nickname ONLY]: Shannon


----------



## WonderK (Aug 23, 2015)

✧ Are you okay with being on the name list permanently (meaning in future "Who will get smacked with a popsicle" events, we can automatically use your username/nickname)?- No
✧ Name you'll like to enter [It can be your username or your nickname ONLY]: The Amazing Unicorn


----------



## Miharu (Aug 23, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> ✧ Are you okay with being on the name list permanently (meaning in future "Who will get smacked with a popsicle" events, we can automatically use your username/nickname)?- Yes ^_^
> ✧ Name you'll like to enter [It can be your username or your nickname ONLY]: misspiggy95



Added!! <3 Thanks!! >//v//<



Jacob_lawall said:


> ✧ Are you okay with being on the name list permanently (meaning in future "Who will get smacked with a popsicle" events, we can automatically use your username/nickname)?- [Y/N] Yeeeee
> ✧ Name you'll like to enter [It can be your username or your nickname ONLY]:
> Jacob
> 
> Thanks bby


BWUAHAHA ADDED 



Lucanosa said:


> Goodnight everyone!  Tomorrow I get to wake up to more packing hurray
> 
> Also, thank you Miharu for the raffles and weekly events!  It makes being a member here even more fun~


Good night!! I hope you have a great night!! <3 

No problem at all!!! ;//v//; I'm glad you guys have fun here!! We are currently thinking of other events we could do for you guys!! also one that is free to play as well!! This first event is just to help with donations (also to make donations more fun! since we are in need of more tbt for the group restock!) XD



OreoTerror said:


> ✧ Are you okay with being on the name list permanently (meaning in future "Who will get smacked with a popsicle" events, we can automatically use your username/nickname)?- yes
> ✧ Name you'll like to enter [It can be your username or your nickname ONLY]: Shannon



Added!! Thanks!!! Ahh Shannon is such a cute name!! >//v/<


----------



## Damniel (Aug 23, 2015)

HTML Code:





✧ Are you okay with being on the name list permanently (meaning in future "Who will get smacked with a popsicle" events, we can automatically use your username/nickname)?- [Y/N] Yes of course you can Hun 
✧ Name you'll like to enter [It can be your username or your nickname ONLY]:
 Dark Lord Daniel

My face is to pretty to get smacked though....


----------



## doveling (Aug 23, 2015)

hello again! congrats to death btw~


----------



## Damniel (Aug 23, 2015)

peoyne said:


> hello again! congrats to death btw~



Death will always win. No matter what age... OH HI AVA!


----------



## doveling (Aug 23, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Death will always win. No matter what age... OH HI AVA!



ahahahah omg yeahh!
HEY THERE DANNYY! whats up?


----------



## Damniel (Aug 23, 2015)

peoyne said:


> ahahahah omg yeahh!
> HEY THERE DANNYY! whats up?



I'm good just staking the forums for the night and how are you?


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 23, 2015)

Noooo it's a horrible name! 

Guys I'm having a huge dilemma, I really want Whitney in my town as she's in my cycling town but I have 10 villagers in my main!

Who would you get rid of? I have 3 lazies and 4 normals so between them I think.. :c my villagers are in my sig~


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 23, 2015)

Im not fond of Zucker, so my answer would be to get rid of him


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 23, 2015)

Guys I broke a plate with my foot, like not even trying, my brothers friend was tickling me and I tried to kick him and I missed.  Hitting a plate on the coffee table and it broke in half, like wtf.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 23, 2015)

WonderK said:


> ✧ Are you okay with being on the name list permanently (meaning in future "Who will get smacked with a popsicle" events, we can automatically use your username/nickname)?- No
> ✧ Name you'll like to enter [It can be your username or your nickname ONLY]: The Amazing Unicorn


LOL loving your nickname ;D Bwuahahaha Added!!



Call me Daniel said:


> HTML Code:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOL amazing nickname ahaha added!!



peoyne said:


> hello again! congrats to death btw~


WELCOME BACKKKK <3 



OreoTerror said:


> Noooo it's a horrible name!
> 
> Guys I'm having a huge dilemma, I really want Whitney in my town as she's in my cycling town but I have 10 villagers in my main!
> 
> Who would you get rid of? I have 3 lazies and 4 normals so between them I think.. :c my villagers are in my sig~


Not even!!  I love it!! >//v//<

I'll get rid of the one on the far left >v < Not a big fan of apple XD



AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Guys I broke a plate with my foot, like not even trying, my brothers friend was tickling me and I tried to kick him and I missed.  Hitting a plate on the coffee table and it broke in half, like wtf.



OH NO!! D: ARE YOU OKAY???


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 23, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> Im not fond of Zucker, so my answer would be to get rid of him



Yeah I was thinking that. :c



Miharu said:


> LOL loving your nickname ;D Bwuahahaha Added!!
> 
> 
> LOOL amazing nickname ahaha added!!
> ...



Noooo she's my baby! Who else besides Apple? :c tbh it was between zucker, flora and merengue.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 23, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Yeah I was thinking that. :c
> 
> 
> 
> Noooo she's my baby! Who else besides Apple? :c tbh it was between zucker, flora and merengue.



Ahahaha sorry XD If it was between Zucker, Flora, and Merengue, I'll say Flora c:


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 23, 2015)

finished another sig req! I'M ON FIRE TODAYYYY ~ lolol jk 
i feel like poo =n=

- - - Post Merge - - -



peoyne said:


> hello again! congrats to death btw~



hello ~ there my pretty o v o


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 23, 2015)

Honestly I've just decided to do whoever pings me first out of those three. :c


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 23, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Honestly I've just decided to do whoever pings me first out of those three. :c



I have to do the 16 villager cycle too.. quite painful losing such cuties ; v;


----------



## Damniel (Aug 23, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I have to do the 16 villager cycle too.. quite painful losing such cuties ; v;



I know it's painful losing them that's why my villagers aren't allowed to leave they're prisoners in my town forever!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 23, 2015)

naekoya said:


> finished another sig req! I'M ON FIRE TODAYYYY ~ lolol jk
> i feel like poo =n=
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


OHH CONGRATS!!! -HIGH FIVES- I just finished an icon request!! Slowly finishing up the GFXs I want to do on my GFX giveaway thread ahahaha



OreoTerror said:


> Honestly I've just decided to do whoever pings me first out of those three. :c


Ohh that's actually a good idea XD 



Call me Daniel said:


> I know it's painful losing them that's why my villagers aren't allowed to leave they're prisoners in my town forever!


Lucky is NEVER allowed to leave my town C:<


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 23, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I have to do the 16 villager cycle too.. quite painful losing such cuties ; v;



I don't have to do that.  just want one of my current villagers to move out so Whitney can move in.


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 23, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I don't have to do that.  just want one of my current villagers to move out so Whitney can move in.



ah Whitney was one of my first villagers I started out with :3
she's a cutie for sure ~


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 23, 2015)

Flora has pinged to leave!! Should I let her go? :c


----------



## Miharu (Aug 23, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Flora has pinged to leave!! Should I let her go? :c


I would say yes! O: But it really depends on who YOU want to leave! c:


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't want any to but I really want Whitney.. :c


----------



## Miharu (Aug 23, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I don't want any to but I really want Whitney.. :c



Ahhh decisions , decisions!! ;v ; I would probably go with what you planned then. First to ping leaves, so yes to Flora! > v < 

Also I'm heading to bed now guys!! Long day at work tomorrow > v < Night everyone! <3


----------



## doveling (Aug 23, 2015)

HH SORRY DAN FOR GOING AFK ON OUR CONVO asagsdg
i was too busy trying to make a flash dress up game.. and it slightly worked!
took me ages to understand what to do but finally i got the game up!
its pretty crappy, pixelly and doesnt even load up fully but--

anyone wanna check it out?


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 23, 2015)

peoyne said:


> HH SORRY DAN FOR GOING AFK ON OUR CONVO asagsdg
> i was too busy trying to make a flash dress up game.. and it slightly worked!
> took me ages to understand what to do but finally i got the game up!
> its pretty crappy, pixelly and doesnt even load up fully but--
> ...



Ohhh ~ me me me!! -raises hand- ahaha :3


----------



## doveling (Aug 23, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Ohhh ~ me me me!! -raises hand- ahaha :3



heyy janne <3
ah yep the link its there!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 23, 2015)

peoyne said:


> heyy janne <3
> ah yep the link its there!



haha yayy!! I am Peoyne's chibi now xD cuuuuute i love it <3 more more!!! -drools- lol +u+


----------



## ardrey (Aug 23, 2015)

peoyne said:


> HH SORRY DAN FOR GOING AFK ON OUR CONVO asagsdg
> i was too busy trying to make a flash dress up game.. and it slightly worked!
> took me ages to understand what to do but finally i got the game up!
> its pretty crappy, pixelly and doesnt even load up fully but--
> ...



ahaa xD that was so cute, can't wait to see the final version


----------



## doveling (Aug 23, 2015)

eep thankyou both!
i probs won't finish it lmao, it looks pretty dodgy!~


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks Miharu for asking, surprisingly my foot didn't bleed/break/or bruise.  And like the plate broke in half, a clean cut, so maybe i'm like the Karate Kid in disguise? Lol idk.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 23, 2015)

peoyne said:


> HH SORRY DAN FOR GOING AFK ON OUR CONVO asagsdg
> i was too busy trying to make a flash dress up game.. and it slightly worked!
> took me ages to understand what to do but finally i got the game up!
> its pretty crappy, pixelly and doesnt even load up fully but--
> ...


It's fine! and I'll check it now right now!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 23, 2015)

Who else love's the design of the Kiddie Series refurbished to Pastel?!
I kind it very kawaii and I love using it in my second town ♥


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 23, 2015)

How come all the teams got moved into the basement


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 23, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> How come all the teams got moved into the basement



Idk, but at the same time it sorta makes sense.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 23, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> How come all the teams got moved into the basement



the mods believed that since we talk alot in this thread we should be moved to the proper place for talking.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 23, 2015)

Ahh okie I'm trying to get to get to my 1000th post as Ima do a giveaway when I reach it


----------



## Damniel (Aug 23, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> Ahh okie I'm trying to get to get to my 1000th post as Ima do a giveaway when I reach it



wow congrats! What giveawat wuill you be doing?


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 23, 2015)

I'll be giving away 100tbt and 10mil Igb ^-^


----------



## Damniel (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh Thats really cool! Let me know when your giveaway begins! ^-^


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 23, 2015)

Okie will do I'll be doing it today actually ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -

3 more post


----------



## Damniel (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok Go!


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 23, 2015)

I started it on the market place


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 23, 2015)

I'll join!

I don't really need the IGB because I have 100 million


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 23, 2015)

* lizzy541*--I love coldstone!! in fact i might even go there today!
 I like online shopping for certain things, but not really good with shopping 
online for clothes T.T
* naekoya*--the sig is so pretty
        hot coco's the best when its raining outside!
* neester14*--soccer!!!! its so funnn to play!!!
 hmm its hard to taste the wasabi unlesss I eat
       a whole bunch of it!
* peoyne*--are you a foodie too?  so many people are tired of 
      rice T.T I love rice! such a cute game~
* AppleBitterCrumble*--yeah the refurbished kiddie series is cute
    I've seen so many of them when I go dream address visiting
* Fantasyrick*--awesome! have fun with your giveaway!
* misspiggy95*--hii! I like  your username 
* D3athsDopplegangger*--Congrats D3athsDopplegangger 
*  OreoTerror*- you like the storm?! >< im with your cats on this one!
 awwwwwwwww your cats are adorable!!

I used to live next to the beach too! but... you dont go often ^^?
 you should try surfing, its very fun and good exercise!!
     learn to swim maybe? 
*  Lucanosa*--never been to the beach?! the beach is amazinggggg!
 especially if you go in the morning around 7am-10am or at 6pm in the evening. 
I like going in the morning because the tides are nice for surfing. the sand is 
cool and soft, so i used to take my ex-best friend every morning to walk on the
 sand barefoot. She had flat feet so walking bare foot would help.I pretty much
 go to  the beach every weekend because i love it so much! at night time, you
 can hold an awesome bonfire with a bunch of friends (bonfire food <33) and watch
 the sunset! Its totally worth going to the beach, especially if its hot since the beach 
water will be super cold & refreshing! Its pretty soothing to hear the sounds of the
 wave in the morning while lying down on the sand! The only con of going to beach 
(which is why many of friends "arent a beach person" & dont like going to beach) is 
getting sand on your body/car.You gotta rinse really well when you shower. 


* miharu*--im not sure about norcal, but id say socal really doesnt have a "winter". they say this fall, we will be getting a bunch of rain but who knows? If you live in a house up in norcal, and are one of those houses that do not turn on the heater, its pretty cold apparently : x 
Have you tried coco ichiban or is there one in norcal? Man they have spice level up to 10!
     I tried 5 and called quits. Normally get level 1 or mild! you will love indian food, it  
     is one of the spiciest thing on this planet! 
I wish we can choose to keep our dreamies forever in our town!  every time they ping me,
 my heart breaks just a bit</3

lol splatoon, my roomies have been wanting me to buy that game.
  maybe I will : p


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 23, 2015)

My mayors house for my second town is coming along, first room is done, it's a birthday party room (beware, lots of colors and balloons.)
Left room is a pastel kiddie series with stuffed animals and food on the tables, I guess it's like a life time of a little girl.  Birthday's in the main room, Toddler years in the left room, newborn years in the backroom, Kid years in the Right room, Young adult/Adult years in the basement.  Top room is gonna be a cute kawaii bakery n.n


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 23, 2015)

awwww thats going to be a cute house and its a nice theme!! ahhaah lifetime of little girls!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 23, 2015)

Awe thanks


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 23, 2015)

Ex-Bestfriend? What happened


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 23, 2015)

I have 429mil XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

J





pearly19 said:


> * lizzy541*--I love coldstone!! in fact i might even go there today!
> I like online shopping for certain things, but not really good with shopping
> online for clothes T.T
> * naekoya*--the sig is so pretty
> ...


If you buy it vm me cause I have that game ^^


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 23, 2015)

* g u m m i*--hmm well yeah its sad that she's not my best friend anymore! we were almost like sisters but ever since college, she changed a lot. I also got to live with her as roomies but yes she changed a lot. We didnt really share running together. I was more into swim than cross country and i didnt have time to do cross country (long practice hours). she clashed with my other roomies during the year but once she bailed out on a dinner night i have been planning months in advance, it was the last straw. Lots of things happened but yeah that was it. We still talk every now and then. We are not on bad terms anymore but i do miss being best friends sometimes.

* Fantasyrick*--yeah I will definitely vm you!


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 23, 2015)

Why can I never sleep? QQ


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 23, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Why can I never sleep? QQ



no case of insomnia right? my friend has it and its terrible


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeah, it's getting quite frustrating. Just wish I could have full night sleeps.


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 23, 2015)

do you exercise? I know your toe was broken, but before? maybe warm milk at night would help? theres also the relaxing calm bathing soap (the aroma helps to go to bed) you can buy at a store called Basin, not sure if they have one over there.


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeah I do exercise, honestly it's mostly due to the fact that I've moved into a new house. Whenever I'm in a new environment I don't usually sleep. :c I'm scared of baths so yeah LMAO thank you for the suggestion, though!


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Aug 23, 2015)

Please may you add me to the 'People looking for Popsicles' roster?


----------



## jiny (Aug 23, 2015)

Can I join the weekly event?

omg school starts tomorrow


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 23, 2015)

oh >< sorry to hear that, yeah several of my friends are like you. How about wearing a night mask, make sure its completely dark in the room (since the light can keep the eyes active), and hopefully its quiet when you sleep!


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 23, 2015)

I think a night mask may make it worse as honestly I don't sleep because I'm a scaredy cat..


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 23, 2015)

does music help?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 23, 2015)

I love having the stringed lights in my room and then ill play rain sounds on my phone and I fall asleep really fast n.n


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 23, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> does music help?



Not really. :c



AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I love having the stringed lights in my room and then ill play rain sounds on my phone and I fall asleep really fast n.n



Aw, I keep the TV on so that's most likely part of my problem.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 23, 2015)

peoyne said:


> HH SORRY DAN FOR GOING AFK ON OUR CONVO asagsdg
> i was too busy trying to make a flash dress up game.. and it slightly worked!
> took me ages to understand what to do but finally i got the game up!
> its pretty crappy, pixelly and doesnt even load up fully but--
> ...


AHHH AVA THAT IS SO CUTEEE!!! ;//v//; I can't wait to see the full version!!! >//v//< I love the cute idea!! ;//v//;  Ahhh <3



AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Thanks Miharu for asking, surprisingly my foot didn't bleed/break/or bruise.  And like the plate broke in half, a clean cut, so maybe i'm like the Karate Kid in disguise? Lol idk.


No problem at all!! ; v ; And thank god!! I'm so glad you are okay!!! I thought for sure you started to bleed ; A  ; 



Fantasyrick said:


> Ahh okie I'm trying to get to get to my 1000th post as Ima do a giveaway when I reach it


CONGRATS on your 1k post!!! 



pearly19 said:


> * miharu*--im not sure about norcal, but id say socal really doesnt have a "winter". they say this fall, we will be getting a bunch of rain but who knows? If you live in a house up in norcal, and are one of those houses that do not turn on the heater, its pretty cold apparently : x
> Have you tried coco ichiban or is there one in norcal? Man they have spice level up to 10!
> I tried 5 and called quits. Normally get level 1 or mild! you will love indian food, it
> is one of the spiciest thing on this planet!
> ...


OHH No I haven't yet!! I don't live in the Bay, the city I live in doesn't have coco ichiban or any other good places I like ; v ; LOL!! Omg that sounds so yummy!!! Ahhh



Cherry Kisses said:


> Please may you add me to the 'People looking for Popsicles' roster?


I'll have jacob add you once he's back on! c: 



KawaiiX3 said:


> Can I join the weekly event?
> 
> omg school starts tomorrow


Of course you can! > v < The weekly event will be officially starting in about 7 hours!~


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 23, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> *Lucanosa*--never been to the beach?! the beach is amazinggggg!
> especially if you go in the morning around 7am-10am or at 6pm in the evening.
> I like going in the morning because the tides are nice for surfing. the sand is
> cool and soft, so i used to take my ex-best friend every morning to walk on the
> ...



o: Wow that sounds awesome!  I'm definitely gonna start saving up for a road trip one of these years~
c`:< Maybe surprise my best friend while I'm there too haha


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 23, 2015)

Yay im finally a part of team popsicle thanks so much


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 23, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Yay im finally a part of team popsicle thanks so much



Congrats again and welcome to the team!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 23, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Yay im finally a part of team popsicle thanks so much



No problem at all!! We are so happy to have you on the team (*?ω｀*) If you have any questions at all please feel free to ask! Once again, welcome to Team Popsicle!! (≧∇≦)b


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 23, 2015)

K thx ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gtg guys ill see you when I can and thx so much again


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 23, 2015)

*Bump*



​


----------



## Jacob (Aug 23, 2015)

Cherry Kisses said:


> Please may you add me to the 'People looking for Popsicles' roster?



Absolutely!!



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Yay im finally a part of team popsicle thanks so much



Congrats again! Enjoy it ;D


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm so desperate for a Popsicle I think I'm going crazy.


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 23, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I'm so desperate for a Popsicle I think I'm going crazy.



aww, you'll get one soon!! good luck <3


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 23, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I'm so desperate for a Popsicle I think I'm going crazy.



I would like to add and get another but soooo expensive XD


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 23, 2015)

I want my first one so bad. :c but 3k is ridiculous even though I just bid that much, ugh.


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 23, 2015)

I want to join when I get a popsicle but I feel like you guys don't like me (╥﹏╥)


----------



## Jacob (Aug 23, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I want my first one so bad. :c but 3k is ridiculous even though I just bid that much, ugh.



3k does seem a little too high, it was not supposed to spike this high....



oswaldies said:


> I want to join when I get a popsicle but I feel like you guys don't like me (╥﹏╥)



Do not worry, this is a hate-free zone


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeah I think I let my desperation get to me. :c


----------



## Jacob (Aug 23, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Yeah I think I let my desperation get to me. :c



Do not worry tho, if you ever get bored/in need of tbt, just resell!
Good luck on the auction btw


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 23, 2015)

I think I lost cause I posted on the time it ended, there's another one but a bunch of random people will probs bid on that too close to when it ends. :c


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 23, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Do not worry, this is a hate-free zone



Mhm இ_இ


----------



## Taj (Aug 23, 2015)

hay!


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi neester!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello everyone!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 23, 2015)

I have a question. Can I still be in the popsicle raffles even tho I recieved one I woulde like to get more for my collection and for promotions


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey errybody!


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi and I got a Popsicle!!!! Would anyone be willing to trade me a younger cake so they're all in a line again? :c


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 23, 2015)

xP the devil is a part time worker


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 23, 2015)

good evening ~ c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



OreoTerror said:


> Hi and I got a Popsicle!!!! Would anyone be willing to trade me a younger cake so they're all in a line again? :c



I think I can trade one of mine that is before your date :3 if you want ~


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes please!! That'd be a huge help


----------



## Taj (Aug 23, 2015)

Yaaaaaaawn. Goddnight all of 2 people on this thread. Important osccer game tomorrow hooray

- - - Post Merge - - -

I secretly have 9 or 10 cakes xD


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 23, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Yes please!! That'd be a huge help



sent! :3 yayy it worked

- - - Post Merge - - -



neester14 said:


> Yaaaaaaawn. Goddnight all of 2 people on this thread. Important osccer game tomorrow hooray
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I secretly have 9 or 10 cakes xD



nice ~


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you so much!! That was driving me insane


----------



## Taj (Aug 23, 2015)

UGH MY SISTER IS PRINTING THINGS SO LOUD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Im going insane x_x


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 23, 2015)

GUYS I GOT MA PEACH n.n


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 23, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Thank you so much!! That was driving me insane



i know i'd feel the same way too xD


----------



## Taj (Aug 23, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> GUYS I GOT MA PEACH n.n



aw man. I've been searching everywhere. How?


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 23, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> GUYS I GOT MA PEACH n.n



congrats :3


----------



## Taj (Aug 23, 2015)

The only thing I'd go insane about IS IF MY SISTER DOESNT STOP PRINTING

Hey sis, theres a magical word called "sleep"


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 23, 2015)

neester14 said:


> aw man. I've been searching everywhere. How?



I got one from Coach
He may have a extra c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> congrats :3



Thanks <3
Now I'm hunting for 3 cakes
Then onto the rest of the fruits 








lol...


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 23, 2015)

One can never have too much cake o((◕ฺ∀ ◕✿ฺ))o


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 23, 2015)

True n.n


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 23, 2015)

I like how you have unhealthy with healthy. 

Hunting for ice cream swirls now! Cry.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 23, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> GUYS I GOT MA PEACH n.n



Congrats on the peach butt! c:

Now you just need the cherry-twins, and the apple-of-my-thigh cx


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeah peaches!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 23, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I have a question. Can I still be in the popsicle raffles even tho I recieved one I woulde like to get more for my collection and for promotions



To make it fair, If people win a popsicle raffle, we would need to raffle off 5 more to let you in a new one 

You can enter the mini-events though!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 23, 2015)

Yah, after I get more cakey imma look for the apple because thats the town fruit of my first town in WW/CF/and NL so its pretty special to me lol


----------



## Miharu (Aug 23, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> K thx ^-^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Gtg guys ill see you when I can and thx so much again


See you later!!!! And no problem at all!! > v<b I hope you have an amazing day!  



oswaldies said:


> *Bump*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks for the bump!! >//v//< But please don't bump the thread if it hasn't been 2 hours (since the last post) ; v ; 



neester14 said:


> hay!


Heyyyy!!!! XD What is upppp 



Call me Daniel said:


> Hello everyone!


EEYYY DANIEL!~ What is upppp XD



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I have a question. Can I still be in the popsicle raffles even tho I recieved one I woulde like to get more for my collection and for promotions


Unfortunately, since you just won the popsicle from the raffle, you'll have to wait until we give out 5 more popsicles before you can join the raffle again! (This is so others have a chance to win as well! )  



AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Hey errybody!


HI APPLE!~ >//v//< How are you?~



OreoTerror said:


> Hi and I got a Popsicle!!!! Would anyone be willing to trade me a younger cake so they're all in a line again? :c


AHHH CONGRATS ON YOUR POPSICLE!!! >//v//< Welcome to Team Popsicle!!! ; //v//; I'll add you to the roster now!! Is there any certain color you'll like your name to be in? <3



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> xP the devil is a part time worker


OHHH I haven't seen that anime yet!!! XD My friends told me it was so funny though ahahaha


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 23, 2015)

May I please be in yellow? It's my favourite colour!


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 23, 2015)

Can I be in the freezing popsicles?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 23, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> May I please be in yellow? It's my favourite colour!


Added!!! 



oswaldies said:


> Can I be in the freezing popsicles?


Of course!  Added!~

_________________________________________________________________________________








Will be starting in one hour! ​


----------



## roseflower (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi everybody Team Popsicle will soon reach 200 pages, amazing!
Also congrats to the raffle winner!


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 23, 2015)

its insane how active this group is  its tough reading through the 30 new pages every time i come on xD


----------



## Miharu (Aug 23, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi everybody Team Popsicle will soon reach 200 pages, amazing!
> Also congrats to the raffle winner!


I'm surprised at the fact we are almost at 200 pages as well!! ; v; It's crazy!!! Ahahah it's all thanks to all the lovely members/soon to be members/awesome people 



kikotoot said:


> its insane how active this group is  its tough reading through the 30 new pages every time i come on xD


It really is! XD ahahaha!!! Welcome back on btw!


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 23, 2015)

I love how active it is, makes me feel a part of something even tho idk yall QQ


----------



## Miharu (Aug 23, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I love how active it is, makes me feel a part of something even tho idk yall QQ



That's how we get to know each other! ;D I'm so glad to have all of you guys!!! ; v ;


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 23, 2015)

Popsicle Bumps

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can I be in the next giveaway or no cause I already won a popsicle?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 23, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Can I be in the next giveaway or no cause I already won a popsicle?



Unfortunatly, no 
We will let you know the next raffle you can participate in 
You may enter any of the mini-events we hold, however, just not the next couple raffles!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 23, 2015)

Is there any mini events occuring now?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 23, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Is there any mini events occuring now?



Miharu is typing it up ;D


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 23, 2015)

You guys are such troopers


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 23, 2015)

FRICKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Miharu (Aug 23, 2015)

Welcome to our weekly event, "Who will get smacked by a popsicle!" A short summary is that this event is a betting event! All entry fees will go towards our donation pool, while all winning fees we give out, comes straight from our own tbt wallet! There's also a "Jackpot" you could enter where you could win one of my popsicles!! (To enter the Jackpot, please read on!) 

This event will end on Saturday (8/29/15) at 8pm PST time! Winners will then be announced shortly after! If you have any questions, please feel free to ask! c: 






✧ You ARE allowed to edit your entries, but if you do PLEASE NOTIFY me first. I'll be keeping track of your entries on a word document! c: 

✧ Once the event ends, no more edits shall be allowed! You have until Saturday (8/29/15) at 8pm PST time to edit your last guesses! 

✧ Once you place your bet, you may not retract it! You may, however, increase your bet before the event ends! 

✧ Please use this format for your guesses! Remember the order of your guesses IS IMPORTANT! 

```
[img]http://i.imgur.com/xJEe0lJ.png[/img]
1.
2.
3.
```







To enter please send me 50tbt or more as your bet! Before you send the tbt, please write a message that the tbt was for the weekly event! c: Once you send 50tbt or more you may then choose 3 guesses out of this name list! Please note that the order of your guesses IS IMPORTANT! 



Spoiler:  Who will get smacked with a popsicle?



✧ Miharu

✧ Ardrey

✧ Evvie

✧ Cadbberry

✧ AppleBitterCrumble

✧ DaCoSim

✧ misspiggy95

✧ Jacob

✧ Shannon

✧ The Amazing Unicorn 

✧ Dark Lord Daniel

✧ Mario

✧ Luigi

✧ A dead potato

✧ The Popsicle Demon








To enter the "Jackpot" you must pay a minimum of 200tbt or more and state somewhere that your entry if for the Jackpot! Not ONLY that you'll only be able to get 1 guess compared to 3 guesses! If you get the guess correct, you'll get a popsicle! If not, then your tbt entry shall go towards the donation pool for Team Popsicle! c:

We will also be giving away a maximum of 2 popsicles! So if more than 3 people guessed correctly, only 2/3 of them shall receive the popsicle! HOWEVER, if you are the 3rd person or beyond to guess right, you'll get TRIPLE the tbt you had bet with instead of a popsicle! c:  






To win the normal betting, you'll need to guess the correct person who will be getting smacked with a popsicle! (No one will know who will get smacked until the event ends and we draw out the name of who will get smacked with a popsicle! c: ) Depending on the order of your guess, will depend on how much tbt you'll earn/receive back! 

For example:
If The Popsicle Demon was going to be smacked by a popsicle and you guessed him as your; 

1st guess: You'll get TRIPLE the tbt you had bet!
2nd guess: You'll get DOUBLE the tbt you had bet!
3rd guess: You'll get the tbt amount you placed as a bet back! c: 









Spoiler: What will these entry fees go towards?



ALL of these entry fees will go towards the donation pool (we will be splitting half and half towards the group donation and the popsicle donation, you may also tell us which donation pool you'll like it to go in if you want it in a specific one. We are honestly trying to get more towards the group donation since we will need as much tbt as we can get since group restocks will become very expensive). Jacob and I have no plans to ever try to make a profit out of Team Popsicle and the donations. We are doing everything for free and for fun! As for where the winning tbt will come from, that would come from our own pockets and not the donation pool's.








I know other teams will be reading this, so please DO NOT copy my idea ; v ; It took me a few days to actually think and plan this all out. If you'll like to use this idea in your Team, please PM/VM me or at least credit me for it. Thank you! ; v; 

​


----------



## Damniel (Aug 23, 2015)

HTML Code:




1.AmazingUnicorn
2.Cadbberry
3.Dead Potato
Sending 110


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 23, 2015)

1.A Dead Potato 
2.Jacob
3.Evvie


----------



## LethalLulu (Aug 24, 2015)

1.  Daniel
2.  Cadbberry
3.  Jacob

Sending 150 bells


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

You guys are so fast!! ;//v//; Thank you!~ <3


----------



## N e s s (Aug 24, 2015)

Would do it, but I'd rather do this instead :3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Would do it, but I'd rather do this instead :3



You are so sweet!!! ;//v//; Thank you so very much!!!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 24, 2015)

-Shoots Self- ugh I want to the Jackpot Bet! I Love Gambling xP

- - - Post Merge - - -

HTML Code:





1.CaddBerry
2.Miharu
3.Jacob
             Bet-75
Miharu I hope you get smacked with a popsicle lol xP if I Lose Im'a Die! xP Wish Everyone The Best Of Luck!!!


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 24, 2015)

Oops, haven't been on here in a while *waves awkwardly*


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> -Shoots Self- ugh I want to the Jackpot Bet! I Love Gambling xP
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Hahahaha!!! XD I actually wouldn't mind getting smacked with a popsicle as long as I get to eat it ;D Bwuahaha!~



Vizionari said:


> Oops, haven't been on here in a while *waves awkwardly*


HIII!!!! >//v//< *waves back*!!! Glad to see you!! How have you been? c:


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 24, 2015)

Why is everyone betting on me XD


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Why is everyone betting on me XD



They think you're lucky ;D Ahahahaha!!! XD


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> They think you're lucky ;D Ahahahaha!!! XD



GUYS I TRIP WHILE STANDING STILL, I AM NOT LUCKY XD


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> GUYS I TRIP WHILE STANDING STILL, I AM NOT LUCKY XD



HAHAHA!~ XD HOW IS THAT EVEN POSSIBLE OMG CAD LOL


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HAHAHA!~ XD HOW IS THAT EVEN POSSIBLE OMG CAD LOL



I am broken ;3;


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I am broken ;3;



Omg noooo!!! -hugs- ;v ; I hope you no longer trip while standing still!!! Hahaha XD 

Oh talking about tripping/falling I remember one time when I was younger, I woke up in the middle of the night cause I had to use the restroom, but I was really really tired, so I just tiredly crawled out of my bed and starting walking out of my room, I hit my door, fell on the ground, and fell back asleep. XD


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg noooo!!! -hugs- ;v ; I hope you no longer trip while standing still!!! Hahaha XD
> 
> Oh talking about tripping/falling I remember one time when I was younger, I woke up in the middle of the night cause I had to use the restroom, but I was really really tired, so I just tiredly crawled out of my bed and starting walking out of my room, I hit my door, fell on the ground, and fell back asleep. XD



I just fall and am funky and weird and no good


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I just fall and am funky and weird and no good



Pfffttt you are too good <3


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Pfffttt you are too good <3



Noooooo way


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Noooooo way



Don't doubt it!!! <: We all know you are cool and awesome! <: 

OH!! Btw, just to double check since I've never been on tbt during halloween, do candy collectibles always come out during halloween in the tbt shop? O:


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Don't doubt it!!! <: We all know you are cool and awesome! <:
> 
> OH!! Btw, just to double check since I've never been on tbt during halloween, do candy collectibles always come out during halloween in the tbt shop? O:



yes, for the past few years you can find the candys during halloween


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> yes, for the past few years you can find the candys during halloween



YAY!!! Thank you!!! ;//v//; How many do they restock? O: Is it like unlimited for a certain time, or is this like a regular restock where it's war and all restocked items are gone in less than a minute? XD


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YAY!!! Thank you!!! ;//v//; How many do they restock? O: Is it like unlimited for a certain time, or is this like a regular restock where it's war and all restocked items are gone in less than a minute? XD



Blue, green, and red are all limited, yellow has been unlimited. It is usually a war for collectibles.


----------



## Patypus (Aug 24, 2015)

omg miharu you're promoting gambling now!?!? tsk tsk... LOL jk this is a great event idea! I'm kinda scared to enter though ;v; I never win games


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 24, 2015)

Wait Miharu I cant gamble Im underage I need a refund lol xP

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aww miharu why u quit gfx im always trying to get gfx lol xP


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Blue, green, and red are all limited, yellow has been unlimited. It is usually a war for collectibles.



OHH!! Thanks for the heads up!! XD And yeah ; v; Hahaha!!



Patypus said:


> omg miharu you're promoting gambling now!?!? tsk tsk... LOL jk this is a great event idea! I'm kinda scared to enter though ;v; I never win games


Shhhh ;D Bwuahahah and d'aww no worries!! I made the event mainly based around donations hahaha! I just thought it'll be a fun idea to add prizes if you win and such, which ended up to being a bet XD



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Wait Miharu I cant gamble Im underage I need a refund lol xP
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Aww miharu why u quit gfx im always trying to get gfx lol xP



Hahaha! XD You can't gamble real life money ;3 

Oh I didn't quit ahaha I've been too busy with Team Popsicle to make any new gfx XD I'm actually working on my profile for my gfx shop though!~ Just not opened yet. Don't know when I'll open it back up yet though XD Depends on when I finish the layout for the shop hahaha


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm so jealous of your line up. :c


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I'm so jealous of your line up. :c



Ahhh ; v ; It took me a month to get.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhh ; v ; It took me a month to get.



... Go to sleep.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

WonderK said:


> ... Go to sleep.



Tryinggggg ahahah I'm on my phoneeee on my bed XD


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 24, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Why is everyone betting on me XD



We need to swap roles then because no one is betting on me xD


----------



## Sholee (Aug 24, 2015)

wait! how do you get smacked with a popsicle?? was busy over the weekend and so much is happening! not to mention, I need to read over 40+ pages ahahhaa


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 24, 2015)

I feel like singing how to be a heartbreaker, I'm bored ;w;


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 24, 2015)

Sholee said:


> wait! how do you get smacked with a popsicle?? was busy over the weekend and so much is happening! not to mention, I need to read over 40+ pages ahahhaa



Info is on first page under weekly event I believe~ c:


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 24, 2015)

Someone guess me I'm good luck n.n


----------



## Jacob (Aug 24, 2015)

Sholee said:


> wait! how do you get smacked with a popsicle?? was busy over the weekend and so much is happening! not to mention, I need to read over 40+ pages ahahhaa



Hahaha! Yes, Info will be on the 1st page, as well as on page 182!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 24, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Hahaha! Yes, Info will be on the 1st page, as well as on page 182!



Does it hurt to get smacked? I don't wanna ruin my pretty face.


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 24, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Does it hurt to get smacked? I don't wanna ruin my pretty face.




Now, the proper words used to describe yours truly are: Specific! Intelligent! Accurate! Faultless! Elegant. Controlled! Surgical! Graceful! And... POWERFUL -- But yes, occasionally I am known to smash.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 24, 2015)

Ello everyone! 

I'd enter the popsicle smacking or the gambling (LOL isn't gambling for minors wrong? xD) but too poor ;o; must save up for precious birthstone hint they're gonna be replaced with zodiacs next august ignore Good luck to everyone though!

Also, who knows the best form of caffeine for staying awake all night?  Tea isn't helping, but I drink that in the mornings, and coffee is just yuck


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 24, 2015)

I wanna be hit with a popsicle n.n
so if yall don't guess me, and I get hit



HAHAHAHAHA TO YOU

























jk im not that cruel


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> We need to swap roles then because no one is betting on me xD


Ahahaha we still have 6 days left! ;D 



Sholee said:


> wait! how do you get smacked with a popsicle?? was busy over the weekend and so much is happening! not to mention, I need to read over 40+ pages ahahhaa


More information about how to join is on the OP and on page 182!  Welcome back btw!! Hahaha XD Oh gosh that's a lot of pages to read! XD 



Call me Daniel said:


> Does it hurt to get smacked? I don't wanna ruin my pretty face.


No one will ever know until they get it ;D 



Lucanosa said:


> Ello everyone!
> 
> I'd enter the popsicle smacking or the gambling (LOL isn't gambling for minors wrong? xD) but too poor ;o; must save up for precious birthstone hint they're gonna be replaced with zodiacs next august ignore Good luck to everyone though!
> 
> Also, who knows the best form of caffeine for staying awake all night?  Tea isn't helping, but I drink that in the mornings, and coffee is just yuck


HIIII!~ <3 Hahaha no worries!!! You don't have to enter!! >//v//< It's just a fun little donation game I thought of which goes straight to donations and then I thought of adding something you guys could win as well to make it interesting  (Hahaha It is! In real life XD They aren't allowed to ahaha I can't even gamble since I'm not 21 XD  ) 

OHH good luck with the birthstones!!! OMGGG I would buy them all if it's zodiacs! (If it looks good XD )



AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I wanna be hit with a popsicle n.n
> so if yall don't guess me, and I get hit
> 
> 
> ...



LOOOL Omg Apple ahaha I'll laugh really hard if you were chosen to get hit with a popsicle XD


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 24, 2015)

* oswaldies*--thats so sweet of you >< 
Call me Daniel is so lucky to know you~

ahahah good luck to everyone!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 24, 2015)

It would be funny If I was the first person to be hit and no one guessed me, lawl.
Anyways, I would probably take the popsicle outta your hand and make a run for it


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> It would be funny If I was the first person to be hit and no one guessed me, lawl.
> Anyways, I would probably take the popsicle outta your hand and make a run for it



It would hahaha XD But no one will know who'll get smacked until the event ends XD Then I'll be putting all the names on a random generator and whoever's name pops out of the list first, is the one who'll get smacked buwhahaha!~ 

LOL!! We'll chase after you!! THIEEFFFFF XD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HIIII!~ <3 Hahaha no worries!!! You don't have to enter!! >//v//< It's just a fun little donation game I thought of which goes straight to donations and then I thought of adding something you guys could win as well to make it interesting  (Hahaha It is! In real life XD They aren't allowed to ahaha I can't even gamble since I'm not 21 XD  )
> 
> OHH good luck with the birthstones!!! OMGGG I would buy them all if it's zodiacs! (If it looks good XD )



xD Maybe I'll enter next week since I have a lot of trades pending and hopefully I'll have a little extra TBT to spend c:  I was planning on getting a cheap cake collectible though and giving it away, I'm broken on what to do

The zodiac collectibles are just a conspiracy theory though, but if enough people maybe wanted it and someone started a petition, they might get made and released (>xux)>

I personally wish the watermelon collectible was released :`c it was originally gonna be a third TBT Beach Party collectible (correct me if I'm wrong) and the art is made and everything.  If I made a petition, the zodiacs would probably get more attention XD


----------



## Damniel (Aug 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> It would hahaha XD But no one will know who'll get smacked until the event ends XD Then I'll be putting all the names on a random generator and whoever's name pops out of the list first, is the one who'll get smacked buwhahaha!~
> 
> LOL!! We'll chase after you!! THIEEFFFFF XD



haha i wonder who will get smacked.. It could but any of us!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 24, 2015)

Ok! Here's my guess!!! Will send tbt shortly!
HTML Code:





1. Miharu
2. DaCoSim
3. Applebittercrumble


----------



## Damniel (Aug 24, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ok! Here's my guess!!! Will send tbt shortly!
> HTML Code:
> 
> 
> ...



Smacking your self with a popsicle haha


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 24, 2015)

Testing sig rotator!

- - - Post Merge - - -

OK so that didn't work. HELP!!!!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 24, 2015)

In total I have sent 165 tbt for the jackpot! Just so you can keep track of it!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 24, 2015)

NVM, got it


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> xD Maybe I'll enter next week since I have a lot of trades pending and hopefully I'll have a little extra TBT to spend c:  I was planning on getting a cheap cake collectible though and giving it away, I'm broken on what to do
> 
> The zodiac collectibles are just a conspiracy theory though, but if enough people maybe wanted it and someone started a petition, they might get made and released (>xux)>
> 
> I personally wish the watermelon collectible was released :`c it was originally gonna be a third TBT Beach Party collectible (correct me if I'm wrong) and the art is made and everything.  If I made a petition, the zodiacs would probably get more attention XD


YAY!~ >//v//< Aww!!! Spend it on what you want!! <3 I'm actually planning a fun event in the future where it'll be free and just a group activity! c: So please look forward to that <3 

AHHH It's an amazing idea  <3 Ahahah

DUDE SAME HERE!!! I really loved the watermelon collectible I saw!! It was so cute ; v; <3 



Call me Daniel said:


> haha i wonder who will get smacked.. It could but any of us!


THE WORLD WILL NEVER KNOW! XD until Saturday ;D 



DaCoSim said:


> Ok! Here's my guess!!! Will send tbt shortly!
> HTML Code:
> 
> 
> ...


Added!!! <3 Omg I'm your first pick!!! Hahahah also I see you want to get smacked with a popsicle ;D ahahah



Call me Daniel said:


> In total I have sent 165 tbt for the jackpot! Just so you can keep track of it!


Noted on the OP! in the entry spoiler! <: You just need 35tbt more to enter jackpot! 



DaCoSim said:


> NVM, got it


YAY!! That's great!!! ; v ;


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 24, 2015)

Thx Hun! Ha! I'd luv to get smacked with a Popsicle! Lol!!! Btw, since I put my fav sigs on rotation, just clicking will now take anyone here. Lol!! I couldn't link just one.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Thx Hun! Ha! I'd luv to get smacked with a Popsicle! Lol!!! Btw, since I put my fav sigs on rotation, just clicking will now take anyone here. Lol!! I couldn't link just one.



You are welcome!  Omg ahahah!! If you do get hit, let me know how it felt! XD ahahaha!!

OHH!! Thank you so much!!! ;//v//; <3


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 24, 2015)

lol I am at school but wooooo giveaway


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> lol I am at school but wooooo giveaway



Omg Cad LOOOL I just found your comment so random I love it ahahahah this was cute XD <3 How's school going so far? Ahahahah


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg Cad LOOOL I just found your comment so random I love it ahahahah this was cute XD <3 How's school going so far? Ahahahah



It is school so.... ya know.... no.... actually my core isn't bad but my Spanish teacher is bunk


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> It is school so.... ya know.... no.... actually my core isn't bad but my Spanish teacher is bunk



Oh gosh ; v; GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oh gosh ; v; GOOD LUCK!!!!



ty <3 I trying


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> ty <3 I trying



You can do it!! >//v/< Are you almost off school? O:


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 24, 2015)

is it winter yet.. i want to wear my kigurumi >w< haha


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

naekoya said:


> is it winter yet.. i want to wear my kigurumi >w< haha



AHHH I wish!!! I love winter so much ; v; <3 

omg which kigurumi do you have??? They are so cute and comfy ahahaha!! I actually wore one in public before and got weird stares bwuahaha it was funny XD Patrick was wearing one too! His dad wanted to go to the grocery store and we wanted to stay warm so wore that out, and his dad was like "Alright guys, stay away from me." LOL


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHHH I wish!!! I love winter so much ; v; <3
> 
> omg which kigurumi do you have??? They are so cute and comfy ahahaha!! I actually wore one in public before and got weird stares bwuahaha it was funny XD Patrick was wearing one too! His dad wanted to go to the grocery store and we wanted to stay warm so wore that out, and his dad was like "Alright guys, stay away from me." LOL



AHAH! omg.. I have the Korilakkuma one as you can see on my chibi ahem* ;DDD <3 
my bf has the Stitches one!! it's sooo adorable and he has pocket in his!!! ; v; i wanted pockets in mine, but its ok!!!
i got the fluffy tail lol.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 24, 2015)

owo Guys I need your opinion....
I was gonna make a petition for a tbt beach party watermelon collectible, and I was gonna use this in it:










(the other two are for reference)

Do you think I did a good enough job photoshopping it? xD


----------



## Jacob (Aug 24, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> owo Guys I need your opinion....
> I was gonna make a petition for a tbt beach party watermelon collectible, and I was gonna use this in it:
> 
> View attachment 144626
> ...



ya it looks awsome, but technically there wasn't even supposed to be popsicle because it won 2nd place. They accepted it because it was 1 vote off, so I doubt they will make that collectible :/


----------



## WonderK (Aug 24, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> owo Guys I need your opinion....
> I was gonna make a petition for a tbt beach party watermelon collectible, and I was gonna use this in it:
> 
> View attachment 144626
> ...



Staff won't accept that as a collectible.


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 24, 2015)

WE NEED WATERMELON!!! It's my fav QQ


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 24, 2015)

I wish they had strawberries =w= huehuehue


----------



## Jacob (Aug 24, 2015)

I feel like they won't accept the watermelon as of now because its not in ACNL? Like they accepted the popsicle because of the contest and all, but since the contest is over, I don't think collectibles non-related to Animal Crossing have a shot :/

I believe other good collectibles would be the Persimmon, Banana, coconut, etc. Like other fruits in the game- maybe even a wetsuit


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

naekoya said:


> AHAH! omg.. I have the Korilakkuma one as you can see on my chibi ahem* ;DDD <3
> my bf has the Stitches one!! it's sooo adorable and he has pocket in his!!! ; v; i wanted pockets in mine, but its ok!!!
> i got the fluffy tail lol.


AHHH I wanted the korilakkuma <3 So cute!! So many cute kigurumis hahaha ;v; But wallet </3 XD 

AHH THAT'S CUTE AHAHA!! He should have gotten Rilakkuma to match yours!! XD



Lucanosa said:


> owo Guys I need your opinion....
> I was gonna make a petition for a tbt beach party watermelon collectible, and I was gonna use this in it:
> 
> View attachment 144626
> ...


OH Okay I can see why popsicle and swirl won XD Watermelon looks like idk how to explain, sharper compared the the popsicle and swirl XD But I still want a watermelon collectible ahahaha



Jacob_lawall said:


> ya it looks awsome, but technically there wasn't even supposed to be popsicle because it won 2nd place. They accepted it because it was 1 vote off, so I doubt they will make that collectible :/


THANK GOD THEY ACCEPTED IT!!! ; v; I probably wouldn't have gotten into collectibles if it wasn't for the popsicle hahaha <3 



OreoTerror said:


> WE NEED WATERMELON!!! It's my fav QQ


Waterrrmeloon!!! ; v; 



naekoya said:


> I wish they had strawberries =w= huehuehue


OHHH YEAHH!! Also I want cotton candy and a lollipop collectible! ;v ; <3 OR GUDETAMAAAAA AHAH


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 24, 2015)

Say goodbye to the old team cake ;w;
Even though you guys probably don't really care ;w;
We're opening a new thread for it a making it twice as better! :3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Say goodbye to the old team cake ;w;
> Even though you guys probably don't really care ;w;
> We're opening a new thread for it a making it twice as better! :3



Did you post this in the wrong thread? O:


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 24, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Say goodbye to the old team cake ;w;
> Even though you guys probably don't really care ;w;
> We're opening a new thread for it a making it twice as better! :3



I think this should've been in the Team Cake's thread to let everyone know beforehand lol


----------



## Jacob (Aug 24, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I wish they had strawberries =w= huehuehue



That would actually be really sweet, I hope they are in the new game, like strawberry bushes 


Miharu said:


> THANK GOD THEY ACCEPTED IT!!! ; v; I probably wouldn't have gotten into collectibles if it wasn't for the popsicle hahaha <3


ya me neither xD
I wouldve actually went for all the japanese letters I guess, so that would just drain my BTB xD


----------



## Damniel (Aug 24, 2015)

We should have a birthday cake collectible that you get on your birthday, that you cant gift so you cant sell, but its a special birthday gift id think would be cool.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> That would actually be really sweet, I hope they are in the new game, like strawberry bushes
> 
> ya me neither xD
> I wouldve actually went for all the japanese letters I guess, so that would just drain my BTB xD



OH TRUE THAT ahahaha my number one favorite would have been the japanese letters then XD But if it weren't for the popsicle we would have never came up with "Team Popsicle" ahahaha!~ I only need the yellow "no" japanese letter now ; v ; But 10k tbt is so much </3 I hope it gets restocked soon ahaha I want the whole set <3


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 24, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> We should have a birthday cake collectible that you get on your birthday, that you cant gift so you cant sell, but its a special birthday gift id think would be cool.



thats alot of birthday cakes then for every birthday each year xD


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> We should have a birthday cake collectible that you get on your birthday, that you cant gift so you cant sell, but its a special birthday gift id think would be cool.



OHH!!! They should make it look super cool and have it a maximum of 10 cakes you can receive to make it look all fancy and nice ahahaha!~ Once you gather all 10, then something amazing should happen! I don't know ahahaha XD It does sound cool though <:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 24, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> ya it looks awsome, but technically there wasn't even supposed to be popsicle because it won 2nd place. They accepted it because it was 1 vote off, so I doubt they will make that collectible :/



;o; Well, true.  Still, more diverse collectibles would be nice.  And I know of quite a few ones floating around on here that aren't in NL, but still.



WonderK said:


> Staff won't accept that as a collectible.



I know, it was just a horribly photoshopped mashup of the watermelon with the swirl/popsicle background.  It would hopefully get popularity and possibly be officially made.



Miharu said:


> OH Okay I can see why popsicle and swirl won XD Watermelon looks like idk how to explain, sharper compared the the popsicle and swirl XD But I still want a watermelon collectible ahahaha



XD I know, my rendition looks horrible.  If anything, maybe still release it just to have a full TBT Beach Party set?  And the choppy edges could be compared to a Weird Doll if you look at it long enough e.e
;~; I just think maybe a new fresh set of collectibles would be nice to have released on the forum.  Maybe as 2016 for the final year of AC:NL? One can hope! cx


----------



## Jacob (Aug 24, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD I know, my rendition looks horrible.  If anything, maybe still release it just to have a full TBT Beach Party set?  And the choppy edges could be compared to a Weird Doll if you look at it long enough e.e
> ;~; I just think maybe a new fresh set of collectibles would be nice to have released on the forum.  Maybe as 2016 for the final year of AC:NL? One can hope! cx



Naw, your rendition was perfect! You got the background perfect and it looks amazing!
Miharu was saying that the actual watermelon looks a little less realistic, it looks a little bit, idk how to say it, u know? (I am sorry if I am offending anyone, but I thinks its a little to amature to be an official collectible)
Maybe if someone remakes it with less bold colors, it would look AMAZING!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 24, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Naw, your rendition was perfect! You got the background perfect and it looks amazing!
> Miharu was saying that the actual watermelon looks a little less realistic, it looks a little bit, idk how to say it, u know? (I am sorry if I am offending anyone, but I thinks its a little to amature to be an official collectible)
> Maybe if someone remakes it with less bold colors, it would look AMAZING!



XD It looks choppy and doesn't fuse/blend into the background like the others?  I also noticed that, I just wasn't gonna fix it yet.  Later tonight after karate I'll try to blot and lighten the edges, and give it some depth, so it looks like it's real.  I just wanted to make a basic one if I were to start a petition, which I probably won't now.  But at least this will get me doing art again! ^-^


----------



## Taj (Aug 24, 2015)

Hat trick! (look it up)


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD I know, my rendition looks horrible.  If anything, maybe still release it just to have a full TBT Beach Party set?  And the choppy edges could be compared to a Weird Doll if you look at it long enough e.e
> ;~; I just think maybe a new fresh set of collectibles would be nice to have released on the forum.  Maybe as 2016 for the final year of AC:NL? One can hope! cx


Ohh!! I wouldn't doubt that we wouldn't have any new collectibles soon! <: Probably on the anniversary they'll release more!   I'm looking forward to it! <3 



neester14 said:


> Hat trick! (look it up)



Is it like a google thing with the "Do a barrel roll?" XD


----------



## Taj (Aug 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohh!! I wouldn't doubt that we wouldn't have any new collectibles soon! <: Probably on the anniversary they'll release more!   I'm looking forward to it! <3
> 
> 
> 
> Is it like a google thing with the "Do a barrel roll?" XD



facepalms the planet. It's a soccer term xD


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 24, 2015)

A bunny balloon collectible would be really cute! QQ


----------



## Jacob (Aug 24, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> A bunny balloon collectible would be really cute! QQ



YES


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 24, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Hat trick! (look it up)



 I sorta get it (eh)



Miharu said:


> Ohh!! I wouldn't doubt that we wouldn't have any new collectibles soon! <: Probably on the anniversary they'll release more!   I'm looking forward to it! <3



I know on the 10th anniversary (last year) they released the #10 collectible, but that was it.  X'D The biggest new collectible release I've seen was the apple and toy hammer restock, and that died down a week after.  But we can always hope! c:
And make tons of petitions for a restock + new collectibles cx

- - - Post Merge - - -

Going to karate now~

I'll see everyone in a few hours!!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

neester14 said:


> facepalms the planet. It's a soccer term xD


OH WHOOPS HAHA!! I don't play soccer ahahaha XD 



OreoTerror said:


> A bunny balloon collectible would be really cute! QQ


OMG YES!!! THAT WOULD BE SO CUTE!!!! ;//v//; <3 



Lucanosa said:


> I sorta get it (eh)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OHH!! Yeah I'm looking forward to new collectibles as well and restocks!! XD

Oh have fun!!! Stay safe! > v < See you later!


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 24, 2015)

Imagine if you could win an ultra super duper rare contest and have your favourite villager as a collectible, oh my gosh.


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 24, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Imagine if you could win an ultra super duper rare contest and have your favourite villager as a collectible, oh my gosh.



o__o that actually does ~ if only tho ; v;


----------



## Damniel (Aug 24, 2015)

What about a coffee collectible?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 24, 2015)

Dude a glowstick collectible and it like actually glows!


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 24, 2015)

I need it in my life!!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 24, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> View attachment 144635
> 
> I need it in my life!!



_OH MY_


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Imagine if you could win an ultra super duper rare contest and have your favourite villager as a collectible, oh my gosh.


OMG YES PLEASE!!! THIS IS AN AWESOME IDEA!!! ;//v//; 



Call me Daniel said:


> What about a coffee collectible?


YESS!~ Mocha please <3 



AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Dude a glowstick collectible and it like actually glows!


OHHH that's a pretty nice idea!! XD A GIF collectible! Hahaha XD



OreoTerror said:


> View attachment 144635
> 
> I need it in my life!!


YESSSS!!! OMG please make a Lucky one!! ;//v//; <3


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Naekoya (Aug 24, 2015)

mhmm.. now that reminds me of starbucks >w<


----------



## Taj (Aug 24, 2015)

naekoya said:


> mhmm.. now that reminds me of starbucks >w<



UGH. I actually like Starbucks but EVERY american blonde girl is there. Last time I counted 52! 52!!! It's so busy they made another Starbucks right next door XD

And I need Stitches collectible please? Or maybe all of my favorite lazy Villagers

Stitches
Zucker
Biskit
Lucky
Erik
Filbert
Punchy
Beau
Papi
Bob


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> View attachment 144638



/faints AHHH LUCKY IS PERFECT!!! Thank you so much!!! ;//v//; <3 This is just hnnngggg <3 I wish it was real!!! ; v ; 



naekoya said:


> mhmm.. now that reminds me of starbucks >w<


Ohhh I haven't had starbucks in forever!!! What's your favorite drink from there? <3


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohhh I haven't had starbucks in forever!!! What's your favorite drink from there? <3



i like frapp mocha, ice coffee with caramel syrup, and passion fruit tea :3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

naekoya said:


> i like frapp mocha, ice coffee with caramel syrup, and passion fruit tea :3



YESSS Mocha frappp <3 <3 Oh! I haven't tried the passion fruit tea yet! O: Duuddee have you tried the pumpkin spice? * p*


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YESSS Mocha frappp <3 <3 Oh! I haven't tried the passion fruit tea yet! O: Duuddee have you tried the pumpkin spice? * p*



yesss! my fav during fall season =w=


----------



## Jacob (Aug 24, 2015)

neester14 said:


> UGH. I actually like Starbucks but EVERY american blonde girl is there. Last time I counted 52! 52!!! It's so busy they made another Starbucks right next door XD



xD o my


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 24, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> -snip-



yeah I really don't get what they're trying to get at by saying all that for >__>
like really? got nothing better to talk about or confess? ahaha oh gawd


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 24, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> -snip-



yeah I really don't get what they're trying to get at by saying all that for >__>
like really? got nothing better to talk about or confess? ahaha oh gawd


----------



## Jacob (Aug 24, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah I really don't get what they're trying to get at by saying all that for >__>
> like really? got nothing better to talk about or confess? ahaha oh gawd



xD I found it amusing
(we shouldnt talk about confessions, its banned here)


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 24, 2015)

neester14 said:


> UGH. I actually like Starbucks but EVERY american blonde girl is there. Last time I counted 52! 52!!! It's so busy they made another Starbucks right next door XD
> 
> And I need Stitches collectible please? Or maybe all of my favorite lazy Villagers
> 
> ...



I'll do one for you.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 24, 2015)

but anyway, I gotta go! C yuh later guys


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yesss! my fav during fall season =w=


YESSS SAME HERE!!!! ;//v//; Apparently they had a cotton candy one as well, I've never tried it yet though XD Have you?



Jacob_lawall said:


> but anyway, I gotta go! C yuh later guys


BYEE JACOOBBBB!~


----------



## Damniel (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey guys!


----------



## LethalLulu (Aug 24, 2015)

burps


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

IT'S BEEN RELEASED!~ So the reason why I was asking you guys before what your favorite anime/colors are, was so I could make badges for you guys! <3 I just created a free one for everyone to use! This badge here can be used by all popsicle lovers/members/donators! <3 I'll be making separate ones for all the members later on! They won't be all the same exact shape, as I want to make them all unique c: 

If you'll like this badge to be smaller, please let me know and I'll resize it for you! <3 It can also be used as a sig or on the right/left side of your signature section! The HTML code has been posted on the OP under the Signatures/Banners/GFX section in the spoiler called "Official Team Popsicle Badges" <3 




​


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 24, 2015)

That is amazing! what a great idea


----------



## Damniel (Aug 24, 2015)

I LOVE IT <33333


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 24, 2015)

Oh that is super cute!
Can't wait to see all of them!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> That is amazing! what a great idea


Ahh thank you so much!!! ;//v//; I'm so happy you love the idea! <3



Call me Daniel said:


> I LOVE IT <33333


YAY!~ I'm so happy you do!! >//v/<



misspiggy95 said:


> Oh that is super cute!
> Can't wait to see all of them!


Ahhh thank you so much!! ;//v//;


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 24, 2015)

That is amazing thank you so much for being so dedicated to this group!

Also if you need any help photoshopping let me know. c:


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> That is amazing thank you so much for being so dedicated to this group!
> 
> Also if you need any help photoshopping let me know. c:



Ahhh no no, thank YOU for being so active in the group!!! ;//v//; I'm so happy to have all of you guys! <3 

Will do! Thank you so much for the offer! <3


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 24, 2015)

loving the new idea!! go Miharuuuu yayyy <3


----------



## Damniel (Aug 24, 2015)

I love popsicles! Just saying something really random


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

naekoya said:


> loving the new idea!! go Miharuuuu yayyy <3


Ahhh thank you baeeee <3 <3 <3 >//v//< So happy you love it!! ;//v//;



Call me Daniel said:


> I love popsicles! Just saying something really random


WOO!~ That makes two of us! Popsicles ftw! Hahahaha XD


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhh thank you baeeee <3 <3 <3 >//v//< So happy you love it!! ;//v//;
> 
> 
> WOO!~ That makes two of us! Popsicles ftw! Hahahaha XD



anytime babayy ;D hahah! <3


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 24, 2015)

I wanna get Snacked With a Nice cold popsicle now its like 100 degrees over here


----------



## Jacob (Aug 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> IT'S BEEN RELEASED!~ So the reason why I was asking you guys before what your favorite anime/colors are, was so I could make badges for you guys! <3 I just created a free one for everyone to use! This badge here can be used by all popsicle lovers/members/donators! <3 I'll be making separate ones for all the members later on! They won't be all the same exact shape, as I want to make them all unique c:
> 
> If you'll like this badge to be smaller, please let me know and I'll resize it for you! <3 It can also be used as a sig or on the right/left side of your signature section! The HTML code has been posted on the OP under the Signatures/Banners/GFX section in the spoiler called "Official Team Popsicle Badges" <3
> 
> ...



Oh wow thats amazing!
(gonna use as my avatar if i may?)


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 24, 2015)

@Miharu

Ooooh Cool Ima get one when u start making one for everyone separately will u charge and I would help advertise team popsicle but I can only have one sig sadly and no shop restocks so far


----------



## Jacob (Aug 24, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> @Miharu
> 
> Ooooh Cool Ima get one when u start making one for everyone separately, will u charge and I would help advertise team popsicle but I can only have one sig sadly and no shop restocks so far



Miharu is making them free of charge 
Let her know you favorite colors and anime characters!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 24, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Miharu is making them free of charge
> Let her know you favorite colors and anime characters!



Ooooooh!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have so many animes I watched its crazy Black Butler Tokyo Ghoul Elfen Lied The Devil is a part timer so many


----------



## Jacob (Aug 24, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ooooooh!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have so many animes I watched its crazy Black Butler Tokyo Ghoul Elfen Lied The Devil is a part timer so many



The Devil is a part-timer is so funny


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

Badge Pick-Up for Call me Daniel!  






​


naekoya said:


> anytime babayy ;D hahah! <3


Hahahaha Ily <3 



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I wanna get Snacked With a Nice cold popsicle now its like 100 degrees over here


Oh gosh ; __ ; That sucks!! I just can't stand the heat ; __ ; 



Jacob_lawall said:


> Oh wow thats amazing!
> (gonna use as my avatar if i may?)


YEAH OF COURSE <3 I'm so glad you like it!! ; v ; 



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> @Miharu
> 
> Ooooh Cool Ima get one when u start making one for everyone separately will u charge and I would help advertise team popsicle but I can only have one sig sadly and no shop restocks so far


Yeah!! I'm slowly making them atm!! Hahaha I got your VM! <: Also I won't be charging for the badges! They are free <3 D'awww thanks for the thought! >v < That's what counts!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Badge Pick-Up for Call me Daniel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love it! Thanks!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 24, 2015)

Team birthstones is getting shut down later when I come back on gtg bye guys


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 24, 2015)

Wow, the badges look superb  I like a lot of animes (Death Note, Shugo Chara, Shokugeki no Soma) xD


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Love it! Thanks!


I'm so happy you love it!! No problem at all!! >//v/<b



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Team birthstones is getting shut down later when I come back on gtg bye guys


AWWW!! ; __ ; Sorry to hear that!! ; A ; 

Bye for now!! Talk to you later!!  



Vizionari said:


> Wow, the badges look superb  I like a lot of animes (Death Note, Shugo Chara, Shokugeki no Soma) xD


Ahhh I'm so glad you think so!! >//v//< OHH! which characters do you like the most from those animes? c:


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 24, 2015)

Guys I'm obsessed with toasties! Cheese and ham in particular. QQ


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm so happy you love it!! No problem at all!! >//v/<b
> 
> 
> AWWW!! ; __ ; Sorry to hear that!! ; A ;
> ...


Hmm, L from Death Note, Dia from Shugo Chara, and probably Erina from Shokugeki no Soma : )


----------



## Damniel (Aug 24, 2015)

How everyone how are you?


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 24, 2015)

The icons are too cute! I wish I was a member ;w;


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> IT'S BEEN RELEASED!~ So the reason why I was asking you guys before what your favorite anime/colors are, was so I could make badges for you guys! <3 I just created a free one for everyone to use! This badge here can be used by all popsicle lovers/members/donators! <3 I'll be making separate ones for all the members later on! They won't be all the same exact shape, as I want to make them all unique c:
> 
> If you'll like this badge to be smaller, please let me know and I'll resize it for you! <3 It can also be used as a sig or on the right/left side of your signature section! The HTML code has been posted on the OP under the Signatures/Banners/GFX section in the spoiler called "Official Team Popsicle Badges" <3
> 
> ...



I see yaoi on that avatar

*runs away*


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 24, 2015)

Hello!  I'm back! c:
Gonna work on that watermelon collectible rn~

Also trying to convince D3eathsdoppleganger not to give up their group


----------



## Jacob (Aug 24, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Hello!  I'm back! c:
> Gonna work on that watermelon collectible rn~
> 
> Also trying to convince D3eathsdoppleganger not to give up their group



Welcome back! Good luck!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> How everyone how are you?



No complaints! HBU?


----------



## Damniel (Aug 24, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Welcome back! Good luck!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Good! Just being evil...but I'm craving some type of food but it's too late to eat...


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 24, 2015)

I don't want Team Cake 2.O to be a disaster again, if it does I might just shut down Team Cake, but that last time was horrible, all I did was miscount bells and everyone flipped out on me ;w;


----------



## Jacob (Aug 24, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Good! Just being evil...but I'm craving some type of food but it's too late to eat...



You only live once amiright?
Go get a snack ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -



oswaldies said:


> I don't want Team Cake 2.O to be a disaster again, if it does I might just shut down Team Cake, but that last time was horrible, all I did was miscount bells and everyone flipped out on me ;w;



Just remember to keep thing organized, efficient, and fun!
Be creative and add new feature every so often. Now you have another founder so things should go more smoothly


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 24, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> You only live once amiright?
> Go get a snack ;D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Thank you very much, also I see your grammar has improved B)​


----------



## Damniel (Aug 24, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> You only live once amiright?
> Go get a snack ;D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


I can't get a snack or else I'll get fat, trying to stay healthy.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 24, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I can't get a snack or else I'll get fat, trying to stay healthy.



_YOU ONLY LIVE ONCE_


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 24, 2015)

My old rendition (lol so horrible):














Updated:










I don't know if you guys can tell much of a difference?  I tried smoothing down the edges, and also smoothed the seeds a tad bit too.  Tell me what you think xD


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 24, 2015)

Can you make a badge of my oc and make it a heart shape and super cute? I will love you forever if you do ;w;


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> My old rendition (lol so horrible):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya I can see how the background blends more, I love it
I still don't like the seed :/
Maybe it looks better without seeds? Or maybe they are still too dark?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 25, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Ya I can see how the background blends more, I love it
> I still don't like the seed :/
> Maybe it looks better without seeds? Or maybe they are still too dark?



I made a rendition of a seedless watermelon collectible I'll pop it up~
I'll tone the seeds down just a tad on the original as well

This'll have to be done tomorrow, it's too close to midnight here and tomorrow is another busy day full of packing

I'll see everyone tomorrow c:


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Can you make a badge of my oc and make it a heart shape and super cute? I will love you forever if you do ;w;


I believe the badges are only for team Popsicle members.


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 25, 2015)

yo lets get 2k posts tonight


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> _YOU ONLY LIVE ONCE_



Yeah so I'd rather not die of a heart attack at 15.


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> My old rendition (lol so horrible):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you could always make the seeds a dark brown? it might make it less harsh. or like jacob said, take the seeds away completely. 
either way it looks great imo!!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I made a rendition of a seedless watermelon collectible I'll pop it up~
> I'll tone the seeds down just a tad on the original as well
> 
> This'll have to be done tomorrow, it's too close to midnight here and tomorrow is another busy day full of packing
> ...



Great! So excited to see it,
We will see you tomorrow!



lizzy541 said:


> yo lets get 2k posts tonight



Ofc


----------



## Miharu (Aug 25, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Guys I'm obsessed with toasties! Cheese and ham in particular. QQ


Hahahah how obsessed are you? ;D 



Vizionari said:


> Hmm, L from Death Note, Dia from Shugo Chara, and probably Erina from Shokugeki no Soma : )


WOO!~ Okay!! Noted down! c: Thanks!!! I love L ahaha he's such a sweet tooth!! And Ahhh Ikuto from Shugo Chara ;//v//; <3  He was my favorite character!!! Shokugeki no Soma is too hilarious to read ahahaha



Call me Daniel said:


> How everyone how are you?


EEYYYY!~ I'm great!! What about yourself?  I just came back from eating pho with my hubby <3 



oswaldies said:


> The icons are too cute! I wish I was a member ;w;


Haha thanks! I'm happy you think they are cute! c: 



Gregriii said:


> I see yaoi on that avatar
> 
> *runs away*


AHAHAHA SHHHH I CAN SEE WHY 



Lucanosa said:


> Hello!  I'm back! c:
> Gonna work on that watermelon collectible rn~
> 
> Also trying to convince D3eathsdoppleganger not to give up their group


Welcome back!!! >//v/< 

Yesss!!! ; v ; You can do it!!



oswaldies said:


> I don't want Team Cake 2.O to be a disaster again, if it does I might just shut down Team Cake, but that last time was horrible, all I did was miscount bells and everyone flipped out on me ;w;


I honestly read through everything and since you posted this here in TP, I'm just going to say they didn't flip out. They were just worried if you did steal from the donation pool. They all only wanted proof so they could believe you. It's kind of hard to believe you because you didn't notify your group that some of the tbt was missing, until someone asked you about it. Then it stretched on from there.

All I can say for future reference is to make sure to double check and always recount your donation pool to avoid miscalculations. Since you were able to find another founder, it should be easier for you to handle the group now! An important part of being a leader is to always let your group members know what's going on with the group! c: Also, since the matter has already been handled, I feel like you don't need to go around stating that everyone flipped out on you or that your group was a disaster. What's resolved is resolved, no point in posting about it anymore (especially on another thread that isn't Team Cake). I wish you luck with your New Cake Team! Congrats on finding a Founder as well!  



Lucanosa said:


> My old rendition (lol so horrible):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OHH IT LOOKS SLIGHTLY BETTER!! Great job!! >//v/< 



oswaldies said:


> Can you make a badge of my oc and make it a heart shape and super cute? I will love you forever if you do ;w;



Ahhh sorry ; v; The badges I'm making are exclusive to members only! (I'll be making other types of badges for donators as well though! But first, it'll be the members! c: Then I'll slowly work my way to the donators! )


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhh sorry ; v; The badges I'm making are exclusive to members only! (I'll be making other types of badges for donators as well though! But first, it'll be the members! c: Then I'll slowly work my way to the donators! )


Those buttons, you are soooo good at that stuff :3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 25, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Those buttons, you are soooo good at that stuff :3



Ahhh thank you Cad!!! >//v/< <3


----------



## Mango (Aug 25, 2015)

i have 2 popsicles


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhh thank you Cad!!! >//v/< <3



Course Miharu sweetie :3 ;P


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhh thank you Cad!!! >//v/< <3



Yes I like the badges too! Makes me seem like a bad@ss


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

Mango said:


> i have 2 popsicles



_Sell me them_

Jkjk, join Team Popsicle!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 25, 2015)

i finally finished my new sig.. holy crap ~ 
but can't compared to Miharu's awesome skillz ;v; -sobs- LOLL



Spoiler


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> _Sell me them_
> 
> Jkjk, join Team Popsicle!



Very greedy Jacob. but seriously how much?

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> i finally finished my new sig.. holy crap ~
> but can't compared to Miharu's awesome skillz ;v; -sobs- LOLL
> 
> 
> ...



Aw it's adorable I love it!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 25, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Very greedy Jacob. but seriously how much?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



wooo ~ yayy! thank you I was hesitant about it at first hahah :3


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

naekoya said:


> i finally finished my new sig.. holy crap ~
> but can't compared to Miharu's awesome skillz ;v; -sobs- LOLL
> 
> 
> ...



I love your style so much
keep up the good work


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 25, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I love your style so much
> keep up the good work



Thanks! I definitely will c:


----------



## Miharu (Aug 25, 2015)

Mango said:


> i have 2 popsicles


OHHH!!! Adding you to the rosters cause I know you want to join ;D -wink wink- Ahahaha!! What color do you want your name to be in the roster? <3 



Cadbberry said:


> Course Miharu sweetie :3 ;P


>//v//< <3 You are too sweettt I'm so happy to have met you <3 



Call me Daniel said:


> Yes I like the badges too! Makes me seem like a bad@ss


AHAHAHA!! I'm glad you do!!! I love your user title ahahah matches very well! XD 



naekoya said:


> i finally finished my new sig.. holy crap ~
> but can't compared to Miharu's awesome skillz ;v; -sobs- LOLL
> 
> 
> ...


SO CUTEEE!!! AND PFFTTT WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT!!! Girllll I can't do GIFs for shizzles LOL You are AMAZING <3


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 25, 2015)

You are the sweet one


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 25, 2015)

yeah gifs are really hard to work with like so many layers


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> You are the sweet one


Caddy, what about me....Daniel runs away and cries in a corner.


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 25, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Caddy, what about me....Daniel runs away and cries in a corner.



You are to Dark Lordy to be sweet


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> You are to Dark Lordy to be sweet



I'm semi evil I can't be sweet.


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 25, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> You are the sweet one


i thought what we had was _real_


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 25, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I'm semi evil I can't be sweet.



you can be sour


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 25, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> i thought what we had was _real_



;3; Sorry, now I feel bad


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> i thought what we had was _real_



umumum


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> you can be sour



 ok.


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 25, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> ;3; Sorry, now I feel bad


i still love u cad ♥


Jacob_lawall said:


> umumum


sorry bean ur still my main cc;


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Hmm 2k posts soon..


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 25, 2015)

oh yay


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Yes I'm very excited.


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 25, 2015)

2k hype ooooh


----------



## Miharu (Aug 25, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> yeah gifs are really hard to work with like so many layers


Yeah!! Hahaha that's why I stray away from it XD 



Call me Daniel said:


> Hmm 2k posts soon..


OHHHH!!!!! You guys are amazing ; v ;

_______________________________________________________________________________

I'm heading out for a little!! Going to go swimming because Patrick wants to swim xD I'll be back in 1-2 hours haha


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Yay!


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 25, 2015)

Okay I'm the 2k post I WANT MY FAME MOMENT LET ME CRY


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 25, 2015)

yo
EDIT: are you kidding me gregrii


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 25, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> yeah gifs are really hard to work with like so many layers



yeah it's more with the frame part that gets me :s


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> cry



2k post!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> yo



2000th post was wasted with "yo"


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 25, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> 2000th post was wasted with "yo"


I DIDNT EVEN GET 2K I AM A LOSER


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 25, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> I DIDNT EVEN GET 2K I AM A LOSER



you are :33


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> I DIDNT EVEN GET 2K I AM A LOSER



is ur sig from ponyo


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 25, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> yo
> EDIT: are you kidding me gregrii



Hahahhahah Take that


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> is ur sig from ponyo



I believe so.


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 25, 2015)

my life is a joke bc of greg


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 25, 2015)

I think it's from spirited away


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 25, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> is ur sig from ponyo


no its spirited away 
have u seen it


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> no its spirited away
> have u seen it



no but it looks like ponyo

im smh'ing right now

JK ILY


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 25, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> no its spirited away
> have u seen it



you've been ninja'd twice 

I'm seriously going to claim a prize or something


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 25, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> no but it looks like ponyo
> 
> im smh'ing right now
> 
> JK ILY


ya tru 
ily boo even tho you haven't seen spirited away


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> no but it looks like ponyo
> 
> im smh'ing right now
> 
> JK ILY



Great I'm 1999 post do I get a cookie?


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 25, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> you've been ninja'd twice
> 
> I'm seriously going to claim a prize or something


if u ever do this to me in a giveaway ill cry


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Great I'm 1999 post do I get a cookie?



ill gift u a popsicle collectible


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> ill gift u a popsicle collectible



Yup I'm sure you will.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Yup I'm sure you will.



Dont believe me eh?


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Dont believe me eh?



No.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok maybe I do.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Never mind I don't.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> No.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



HAHAHA SORRY


----------



## Miharu (Aug 25, 2015)

You guys are making laugh ahahaha freaking Jacob omg XD 

Watching my boyfriend swim (≧∇≦)b


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> You guys are making laugh ahahaha freaking Jacob omg XD
> 
> Watching my boyfriend swim (≧∇≦)b



Haha not a funny prank though I thought it was a glitch and he lost it so I would have sent mine.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also play the theme song of Free! While he's swimming


----------



## Miharu (Aug 25, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Haha not a funny prank though I thought it was a glitch and he lost it so I would have sent mine.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also play the theme song of Free! While he's swimming



Omg that would be a crazy glitch and first glitch I would have heard of that eats collectibles XD 

And omg you are too kind ; v; 

ALSO OMG I AM TEMPTED TO PLAY THE FREE OPENING NOW HAHAHA i used to have it as my ringtone XD


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg that would be a crazy glitch and first glitch I would have heard of that eats collectibles XD
> 
> And omg you are too kind ; v;
> 
> ALSO OMG I AM TEMPTED TO PLAY THE FREE OPENING NOW HAHAHA i used to have it as my ringtone XD


Haha you should it was a good anime right?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 25, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Haha you should it was a good anime right?



YEAH IT WAS <3 So much fan service for girls ahahaha


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm so sick of work someone take me home please. QQ


----------



## Miharu (Aug 25, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I'm so sick of work someone take me home please. QQ



-takes you home spiritually- YOU CAN DO IT!!! ; v; How many hours do you have left?


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 25, 2015)

* naekoya-*- i love your style!! its just so adorable!! 
*miharu-*-thanks for the badges! I saw Call me Daniel's and it looks really cool! you are so generous in 
            making every member a unique one! hahaha your bf swims really late at night?
            I hope I get blaire soon and then I can finally start building pwps since
            all my villagers home will be plotted once I find blaire!! I really love reading this thread, 
            the humor always gets to me in a good way, especially on days when things dont go right : 3

*
oswaldies & doppl3*-- Im sorry to hear that Team Cake and Team Birthstones are having a hard time, 
                                   but please dont give up! Many people will work their way to join these groups,
                                    (such as ppl like me ). You know, getting started is the half of it! Its a bit 
                                   rough in the beginning and sometimes you almost want to quit, but it will
                                   be worth it all in the end because being able to meet new people, becoming
                                   close, gaining new friendship, and being part of something is a very beautiful
                                   thing! <33 Ack my words sound cliche but it doesn't change the fact that 
                                   I mean every word of it!!!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 25, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> * naekoya-*- i love your style!! its just so adorable!!
> *miharu-*-thanks for the badges! I saw Call me Daniel's and it looks really cool! you are so generous in
> making every member a unique one! hahaha your bf swims really late at night?
> I hope I get blaire soon and then I can finally start building pwps since
> ...


No problem at all!!! >//v/< It's the least I could do for you guys!! ;//v//; And yes he does ahahah we go to In-Shape which has an indoor pool for swimming XD 

OHH!! I hope you do too!! Good luck pearly!! ;//v//; Wishing you the best!! I'm so happy you love reading through this thread!!! And awww!! I hope your day gets even better!! >//v//< You are such a sweet member who takes their time reading through the thread!! I'm so happy to have you as a member of team popsicle!! ;//v/; <3


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> WOO!~ Okay!! Noted down! c: Thanks!!! I love L ahaha he's such a sweet tooth!! And Ahhh Ikuto from Shugo Chara ;//v//; <3  He was my favorite character!!! Shokugeki no Soma is too hilarious to read ahahaha



Lmao I know, if anything I think he died because he had too much sugar (oh wait he burns calories by using his brain ._.) I recently watched some DN abridged series and they make L hilarious xD Plus I love his music, makes you feel smart haha.


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 25, 2015)

yeah pretty tired tonight!! good night!! Ill be back


----------



## Miharu (Aug 25, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Lmao I know, if anything I think he died because he had too much sugar (oh wait he burns calories by using his brain ._.) I recently watched some DN abridged series and they make L hilarious xD Plus I love his music, makes you feel smart haha.


LOL ahahaha I know right? XD All those cakes though!!! XD
Ahh I've heard of them!! I haven't watched them yet though! XD



pearly19 said:


> yeah pretty tired tonight!! good night!! Ill be back


Night!!! Rest well!!! <3


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> yeah pretty tired tonight!! good night!! Ill be back



Goodnight to you, and everyone else as well! I will see you all tomorrow


----------



## doveling (Aug 25, 2015)

ah hello guys~~


----------



## Miharu (Aug 25, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Goodnight to you, and everyone else as well! I will see you all tomorrow


Night Jacob! XD


peoyne said:


> ah hello guys~~


AVVAAAAA HIIIIIIIII!!!! <3 How are you today?? >//v//<


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> -takes you home spiritually- YOU CAN DO IT!!! ; v; How many hours do you have left?



I just got home! :3 Thank you for rescuing me, though!


----------



## WonderK (Aug 25, 2015)

This new set is so weird.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 25, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I just got home! :3 Thank you for rescuing me, though!


Welcome home!!! >//v/< I hope you had a nice day at work! c: 



WonderK said:


> This new set is so weird.



AHAHHA IT'S TOO CUTE MAN!!! THANK YOUUUUUU FLUFFY SENSEIIIII


----------



## WonderK (Aug 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Welcome home!!! >//v/< I hope you had a nice day at work! c:
> 
> 
> 
> AHAHHA IT'S TOO CUTE MAN!!! THANK YOUUUUUU FLUFFY SENSEIIIII



No problem.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 25, 2015)

WonderK said:


> No problem.



I can't stop staring AHAHAH GUDETAMA TOO CUTE <3


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 25, 2015)

EGGSSS!! <3 
EGG IS LIFE 
LOVE THY EGGGGS 
haha... :3


----------



## sock (Aug 25, 2015)

Hey guys! I was recently added to the TP Freezing List! Popsicles are so cute omg =^-^=

So, hi I guess!


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi! Gl on getting your popsicle. c:


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 25, 2015)

The eggs are the cutest thing I've ever seen in my life ;w;


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

naekoya said:


> EGGSSS!! <3
> EGG IS LIFE
> LOVE THY EGGGGS
> haha... :3



Wait is eggy part of TP sig now?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 25, 2015)

Ugh Tired didnt sleep at all


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 25, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ugh Tired didnt sleep at all



Its ok, I got 5 hours of sleep, more the usual, and I feel sick, like vomit sick


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 25, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Its ok, I got 5 hours of sleep, more the usual, and I feel sick, like vomit sick



Same ugh );


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

TEAM POPSICLE ROCKS!!!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 25, 2015)

Good morning peepers


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Good morning peepers



good morning!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 25, 2015)

And how is Jacob this morning??


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 25, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Good morning peepers





Jacob_lawall said:


> good morning!



Good morning everyone c:

R.I.P. last night's sleep.


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 25, 2015)

Ahhhh bummer with the sleep. I got home from work and read for a bit and went to bed at 1. Then I got up at 7 to get my littlest one off to school, but my toe was killing me so I took more advil and went back to bed til almost 11, LOL!!!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> And how is Jacob this morning??



Im doing good! how about you?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 25, 2015)

naekoya said:


> EGGSSS!! <3
> EGG IS LIFE
> LOVE THY EGGGGS
> haha... :3


YESSS EGGSSSSSSSSSSSS <33333 ahahahaha!!!



sock said:


> Hey guys! I was recently added to the TP Freezing List! Popsicles are so cute omg =^-^=
> 
> So, hi I guess!


Hi sock!!! Popsicles certainly are the cutest!!! >//v//< How are you doing today? 



oswaldies said:


> The eggs are the cutest thing I've ever seen in my life ;w;


Yes they are!  



Call me Daniel said:


> Wait is eggy part of TP sig now?


Not on the OP XD ahahaha! It all started because Jane and I wanted a matching set ;D Then we made WonderK join in bwuahahah so now we are triplets! LOL



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ugh Tired didnt sleep at all


Awww!! D: I hope you get better rest soon! ;v ;



DaCoSim said:


> Good morning peepers


MORNING!!! <3 How are you this morning?~


Lucanosa said:


> Good morning everyone c:
> R.I.P. last night's sleep.



MORNING!~ <3 How are you doing this morning?


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 25, 2015)

good morninggg c:


----------



## Miharu (Aug 25, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> good morninggg c:



Morning!!! <3 How are you? c:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> MORNING!~ <3 How are you doing this morning?



Good but tired xD thanks for asking!
And how about you? c:

~ ughhh another long day of packing ahead~  Later today I'll try to get to the watermelon collectible but I keep procrastinating it <_<


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning!!! <3 How are you? c:


i'm good haha!! i'm trying to make plans with my friends o.o
nice icon and sig omg


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

I like the eggy sig actually its very cool!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 25, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Im doing good! how about you?



HURTING!!!!! I made a HUGE mistake and wore my reg work shoes on sunday for my 7&1/2 hour shift instead of my broken toe shoe. UGH, its all really swollen and hurting again.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good but tired xD thanks for asking!
> And how about you? c:
> 
> ~ ughhh another long day of packing ahead~  Later today I'll try to get to the watermelon collectible but I keep procrastinating it <_<


Hahah tired as well! I just woke up so still slightly sleepy XD And no problem! <3 

Oh gosh!! ;v ; Good luck on packing!  



lizzy541 said:


> i'm good haha!! i'm trying to make plans with my friends o.o
> nice icon and sig omg


OHHH!~ I hope you have fun with your friends! 

Hahaha omg thank you XD 



Call me Daniel said:


> I like the eggy sig actually its very cool!


LOL Thanks!!! XD It's so cute <3 Egg for life bwauahahah


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Eggys are cute but popsicles are for life


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 25, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> good morninggg c:



HIYA lizzy!!!! How are ya hun???


----------



## Miharu (Aug 25, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Eggys are cute but popsicles are for life



They are both life to me <3 HAHA


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> They are both life to me <3 HAHA



Popsicle meets eggy make it happen.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 25, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Popsicle meets eggy make it happen.



I foresee frozen egg yolk popsicles / sorbet LOL


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 25, 2015)

Here ya go ;P


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 25, 2015)

When your cat wakes you up at 3am from scratching on the window.. :c


----------



## Miharu (Aug 25, 2015)

We were able to buy a popsicle for 2k everyone!! Unfortunately we used up all of the popsicle's donation pool section (A total of 778tbt) we are now down to 0tbt for the Popsicle section! This raffle will be the different one where it won't be free. If you get picked, you DO get the popsicle cheaper thanks to the donation pool, however, you'll have to pay the remaining fee! > v< 

We will be doing the raffle after the weekly event has ended! We decided to do the raffle on Sunday at 1pm PST time (Time may change depending if Jacob will be home or not. We'll give you on update when the time is closer)! c: We will be doing the raffle after the weekly event, so we can add half of the donations made towards the popsicle section! Which will definitely make the popsicle even cheaper for you guys! <3 

Since this will be a different raffle where you'll need to pay the remaining, we will be clearing out the raffle list! So if you'll like to join again, please comment on the thread! c: Just remember, you WILL need to pay for the remaining price of the popsicle! Once the weekly event ends, we'll announce how much you'll need to pay! For now please expect to pay the remaining 1222 tbt bells! c: 

All rules still apply! You may NOT sell the popsicles we raffle off for a profit! Please read the rules on the OP for further information if you haven't already! You could be banned from all future Team Popsicle activities/raffles/giveaways/ and from the group itself! (Another note is that if you don't have enough tbt from the time we raffle it off and the generator picks you, you'll have 1 week to get the tbt otherwise we'll be drawing another winner! > v< So please beware!)

Thanks for reading! Have fun you guys! <3 ​


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

Weee Let me know if you wanna be entered guys!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 25, 2015)

Hey Jake and Miharu, if I get any tbt from my cycling, I'll be happy to donate some to lessen the cost of the pop. I'll let ya know as I continue to cycle.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hey Jake and Miharu, if I get any tbt from my cycling, I'll be happy to donate some to lessen the cost of the pop. I'll let ya know as I continue to cycle.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 25, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Thank you so much!!



No prob! Most so far are tier 3-5 but I still need to cycle a few more before I can start moving my babies back in. I've got one on hold until tonight, and I MAY start cycling my other town so I can get 2 that are on vacay there to get close to moving and I have some pretty decent ones in that town.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 25, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Popsicle meets eggy make it happen.


I WANT TO AHAHAHAHA



Lucanosa said:


> I foresee frozen egg yolk popsicles / sorbet LOL


LOL NOOOO I don't think that would be tasty omg HAHA (If you meant the taste/flavor wise HAHA)



DaCoSim said:


> Here ya go ;P View attachment 144724


OHHHH THIS IS SO CUTE AHAHAH <3



OreoTerror said:


> When your cat wakes you up at 3am from scratching on the window.. :c


Oh gosh ; __ ; I'm sorry!! I don't think I could take that noise </3 



DaCoSim said:


> Hey Jake and Miharu, if I get any tbt from my cycling, I'll be happy to donate some to lessen the cost of the pop. I'll let ya know as I continue to cycle.


Awww!!! ;//v//; You are too sweet! >//v//< Thank you so very much!! ; v;


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> We were able to buy a popsicle for 2k everyone!! Unfortunately we used up all of the popsicle's donation pool section (A total of 778tbt) we are now down to 0tbt for the Popsicle section! This raffle will be the different one where it won't be free. If you get picked, you DO get the popsicle cheaper thanks to the donation pool, however, you'll have to pay the remaining fee! > v<
> 
> We will be doing the raffle after the weekly event has ended! We decided to do the raffle on Sunday at 1pm PST time (Time may change depending if Jacob will be home or not. We'll give you on update when the time is closer)! c: We will be doing the raffle after the weekly event, so we can add half of the donations made towards the popsicle section! Which will definitely make the popsicle even cheaper for you guys! <3
> 
> ...



wish I had more tbt so I could join

good luck to everyone else though c:


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> wish I had more tbt so I could join
> 
> good luck to everyone else though c:



As we get more btb from the weekly event, the popsicle will become significantly cheaper so don't worry


----------



## Miharu (Aug 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> wish I had more tbt so I could join
> 
> good luck to everyone else though c:



Aww!! > v < What's your tbt limit that you could pay for? O: Cause we could still add you to the list! We'll just add the tbt limit you have on the side! And if the fee for the popsicle is higher than that, we'll take you off the raffle!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 25, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> As we get more btb from the weekly event, the popsicle will become significantly cheaper so don't worry



o: will it be cheap enough? That's the big question



Miharu said:


> Aww!! > v < What's your tbt limit that you could pay for? O: Cause we could still add you to the list! We'll just add the tbt limit you have on the side! And if the fee for the popsicle is higher than that, we'll take you off the raffle!



>_< what I have shown is all I have, but I need to save a couple hundred for the next few birthstones since I wanted them on specific dates


----------



## Miharu (Aug 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> o: will it be cheap enough? That's the big question
> 
> 
> 
> >_< what I have shown is all I have, but I need to save a couple hundred for the next few birthstones since I wanted them on specific dates



OHHH I see!! Well no worries!! We'll keep the prices updated after the weekly event is over!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH I see!! Well no worries!! We'll keep the prices updated after the weekly event is over!



c: Okay, thank you!

:/ I don't know if buying a cake for 350 and auctioning it off immediately would net me any tbt XD so tempted to try it though


----------



## Miharu (Aug 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> c: Okay, thank you!
> 
> :/ I don't know if buying a cake for 350 and auctioning it off immediately would net me any tbt XD so tempted to try it though



I think you should wait until their price increases more! O: Since a lot was just bought for 350tbt thanks to Murray ahaha! If you auction it now, it won't net you too much XD Good luck though!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 25, 2015)

UGGGGGHhhhhhhhh... I have FOUR packets of paperwork to do for the kids' schools..... Someone wanna help???


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 25, 2015)

May I still be in the raffle?


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 25, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> HIYA lizzy!!!! How are ya hun???


super late reply oops!!
but i just made lunch +
im going to swim at my friends house in an hour c:


----------



## Miharu (Aug 25, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> UGGGGGHhhhhhhhh... I have FOUR packets of paperwork to do for the kids' schools..... Someone wanna help???


OH GOSH!! That's a lot! Q__Q YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!



OreoTerror said:


> May I still be in the raffle?


Of course! I'll have Jacob add you in soon!  



lizzy541 said:


> super late reply oops!!
> but i just made lunch +
> im going to swim at my friends house in an hour c:


Have fun swimming!!! <3


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 25, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> super late reply oops!!
> but i just made lunch +
> im going to swim at my friends house in an hour c:



Fun!!! My poor kiddos didn't get to swim
The last whole week of summer due to my broken toe  I felt so bad about it!!!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Hm I need more TBT! I would help you if I had any! (I have 1 TBT how sad is that)


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 25, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Fun!!! My poor kiddos didn't get to swim
> The last whole week of summer due to my broken toe  I felt so bad about it!!!


ahh i broke my thumb during the last few months of school so i couldn't do gym class or any spring sports. :c hope it heals fast tho!


Miharu said:


> Have fun swimming!!! <3


haha i will c:


----------



## Miharu (Aug 25, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hm I need more TBT! I would help you if I had any! (I have 1 TBT how sad is that)



Awww!! ;v ; You guys are all too sweet!!! >//v//< No worries!! Hahah you are already helping enough!  Thank you!


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 25, 2015)

So with the weekly event jackpot, you get one guess for the fifteen names and if you get it right you win the Popsicle?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 25, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> So with the weekly event jackpot, you get one guess for the fifteen names and if you get it right you win the Popsicle?



Yes! That is correct!   (I was going to make it 20 names, but I thought that was overkill and I do want you guys to actually have a chance to win LOL so we changed it to 15 names instead of 20 names)


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 25, 2015)

Can you enter the jackpot and normal betting?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 25, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Can you enter the jackpot and normal betting?



OH!! Thanks for the wonderful question! That is actually something I haven't thought of or clarified yet! Unfortunately, you can only choose one. However if you want to normal bet first and you actually want to upgrade to a jackpot later on, you may do that, however you'll have to take away 2 of your previous guesses. c: You may not degrade from jackpot to a normal bet! So please choose wisely <3


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Awww!! ;v ; You guys are all too sweet!!! >//v//< No worries!! Hahah you are already helping enough!  Thank you!



No, when i get more tbt i will donate more. Maybe karma will give me 100,000 tbt


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 25, 2015)

Darn.. :c Don't know if I trust my luck enough.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 25, 2015)

Good luck to everyone who is joining the raffle! Not sure if i am going to yet ^.^


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 25, 2015)

o: 3rd attempt at a photoshopped TBT Beach Party watermelon collectible

I tried making the seeds lighter, idk if you can see much of a difference?  Something still seems to be off though :/ I can't tell what....


----------



## Miharu (Aug 25, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> No, when i get more tbt i will donate more. Maybe karma will give me 100,000 tbt


Awww thank you!! ; v ; so much!! also LOOOL Omg 100k tbt please ahahah



OreoTerror said:


> Darn.. :c Don't know if I trust my luck enough.


YOU CAN DO IT!! >//v//< Good luck!!!



MissLily123 said:


> Good luck to everyone who is joining the raffle! Not sure if i am going to yet ^.^


Good luck to you as well if you do plan on joining in the future!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> View attachment 144731
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its definity getting a lot more realistic, but ya somethings still off :/
maybe it needs more shading hmmm


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Its definity getting a lot more realistic, but ya somethings still off :/
> maybe it needs more shading hmmm



Hmmm your an eggy too...


----------



## Miharu (Aug 25, 2015)

Badge Pick-Up for Jacob! ∠( ᐛ 」∠)＿ I'm going to put it in the OP with the html link! c: 




​


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 25, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Its definity getting a lot more realistic, but ya somethings still off :/
> maybe it needs more shading hmmm



>.> gonna try a smoothing tool now I guess.
I generally just do pixel art pixel-by-pixel but I can't see what else to try


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hmmm your an eggy too...



.....



Miharu said:


> Badge Pick-Up for Jacob! ∠( ᐛ 」∠)＿ I'm going to put it in the OP with the html link! c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES I LOVE IT THANK YOU <3


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Badge Pick-Up for Jacob! ∠( ᐛ 」∠)＿ I'm going to put it in the OP with the html link! c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love that!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 25, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> .....
> 
> 
> YES I LOVE IT THANK YOU <3


AHH IM HAPPY YOU LOVE IT!!! XD No problem at all!!!  



MissLily123 said:


> I love that!


Ahhh thank you!!! >//v//<


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 25, 2015)

it looks a little better but now it's not as sharp :\


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> View attachment 144735
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya its a lil blurry hmmmm

were u the original creator of it btw?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 25, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> ya its a lil blurry hmmmm
> 
> were u the original creator of it btw?












Unblurred and reblurred LOL this is why I hate blurring tools imo

And yes and no, I redid the watermelon that was originally entered in the contest and *attempted* to make it look more realistic, and then used photoshop to create a similar background to the present ones


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> View attachment 144736
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your surely are getting there, But did the ask the original creator if you could edit it?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 25, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Your surely are getting there, But did the ask the original creator if you could edit it?



I was about to, when I went to their profile and seen that their last activity was 8-11-2014, and they haven't posted or done anything since.  I was about to ask to buy their swirl too (maybe trade), but if it's inactive there's no point.  they didn't have any other contact info either :/


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I was about to, when I went to their profile and seen that their last activity was 8-11-2014, and they haven't posted or done anything since.  I was about to ask to buy their swirl too (maybe trade), but if it's inactive there's no point.  they didn't have any other contact info either :/



Well if they didn't consent to it i wouldn't be editing it because technically your stealing their if they didn't consent.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 25, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Well if they didn't consent to it i wouldn't be editing it because technically your stealing their if they didn't consent.



I know, that's why I tried remaking it myself as close as I could to the original, without copying theirs directly
I suck at art anyways and wouldn't have made much more progress

Onto my next project: packing and making a list of things to do


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I know, that's why I tried remaking it myself as close as I could to the original, without copying theirs directly
> I suck at art anyways and wouldn't have made much more progress
> 
> Onto my next project: packing and making a list of things to do



Well ok...but good luck on the collectible.


----------



## himeki (Aug 25, 2015)

Could you re-size the icon thingy so its about 50 px in width for my sig?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Could you re-size the icon thingy so its about 50 px in width for my sig?



I will Message Miharu for you 

Edit: Wait this one?





```
[img]http://i.imgur.com/8KjEpSm.png[/img]
```


----------



## himeki (Aug 25, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I will Message Miharu for you



Thankies ~


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I will Message Miharu for you



Knowing her she's probably sleeping haha.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I will Message Miharu for you
> 
> Edit: Wait this one?
> 
> ...





MayorEvvie said:


> Thankies ~



did u want this one or one that she made for you personally?


----------



## Gummybear12 (Aug 25, 2015)

Can I be a Popsicle in freezing!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

Gummybear12 said:


> Can I be a Popsicle in freezing!



I just message Miharu for you! Once she gets back, she will add you


----------



## Gummybear12 (Aug 25, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Thankies ~


Did it work for you? c: I know Jacob resized it!  



Call me Daniel said:


> Knowing her she's probably sleeping haha.


CLOSE HAHA I actually did think of taking a nap but we watched anime and I got hooked ahahaha



Gummybear12 said:


> Can I be a Popsicle in freezing!


Added!


----------



## Taj (Aug 25, 2015)

Badadadadadadadadadadada Batman!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Badadadadadadadadadadada Batman!



_NEESTER WELCOME_


----------



## Miharu (Aug 25, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Badadadadadadadadadadada Batman!



ALL I SEE IS BADADADADADADADA SNORLAX XD


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 25, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Badadadadadadadadadadada Batman!



I love Batman.


----------



## Taj (Aug 25, 2015)

Uhhhh egg yolk?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 25, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Badadadadadadadadadadada Batman!



smh I thought it was Nana nana nana nana Baaaaatmaaan!!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 25, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Uhhhh egg yolk?



You got it! ;D


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 25, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Badadadadadadadadadadada Batman!



Neester  LUV Batman!!! My youngest got Batman shoes for school!!! And a batman lanyard!!!


----------



## Taj (Aug 25, 2015)

Yeah Batman is the  best! But I'm gonna revisit my breakfast, cuz guess what that is.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Uhhhh egg yolk?



yeh what about em


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 25, 2015)

Ha!!! Jacob and Daniel, quit complaining. I just sent you each 1 tbt!!!! Hahaha!!!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ha!!! Jacob and Daniel, quit complaining. I just sent you each 1 tbt!!!! Hahaha!!!



haha thanks!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 25, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> haha thanks!





Ha!! Anytime!!! Figured that'd make u guys smile


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 25, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> yeh what about em



when you just realize they're eggs.... <.< I feel like an idiot
I thought they were something else...


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ha!!! Jacob and Daniel, quit complaining. I just sent you each 1 tbt!!!! Hahaha!!!



AHH YOUR SO SWEET THANKS!


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 25, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Uhhhh egg yolk?



I think it's cute lol


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> AHH YOUR SO SWEET THANKS!



woah your bells.. kinda like my friend code!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MissLily123 said:


> I think it's cute lol



its adorable.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> woah your bells.. kinda like my friend code!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



All thanks to you doe


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> All thanks to you doe



yess it was only 2 bells so.


----------



## Taj (Aug 25, 2015)

What are we talking about again? x_x


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 25, 2015)

neester14 said:


> What are we talking about again? x_x



about 666.... it's spreading


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> about 666.... it's spreading



666 ITS NOT SPREADING 666


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> We were able to buy a popsicle for 2k everyone!! Unfortunately we used up all of the popsicle's donation pool section (A total of 778tbt) we are now down to 0tbt for the Popsicle section! This raffle will be the different one where it won't be free. If you get picked, you DO get the popsicle cheaper thanks to the donation pool, however, you'll have to pay the remaining fee! > v<
> 
> We will be doing the raffle after the weekly event has ended! We decided to do the raffle on Sunday at 1pm PST time (Time may change depending if Jacob will be home or not. We'll give you on update when the time is closer)! c: We will be doing the raffle after the weekly event, so we can add half of the donations made towards the popsicle section! Which will definitely make the popsicle even cheaper for you guys! <3
> 
> ...



Going to bump this up just in case you missed it!


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 25, 2015)

HEY EVERYONE IM BAAACKK


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> HEY EVERYONE IM BAAACKK



AYYYE


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Hello Liz.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 25, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> HEY EVERYONE IM BAAACKK



Hello! 

Beware, the 666 is spreading!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Hello!
> 
> Beware, the 666 is spreading!



WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT 666

that was your 1,666 post


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 25, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT 666
> 
> that was your 1,666 post



Illuminati confirmed


----------



## Sweepy2005 (Aug 25, 2015)

Can I be Popsicle in freezing too?


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Sweepy2005 said:


> Can I be Popsicle in freezing too?



I told Miharu for you!


----------



## Sweepy2005 (Aug 25, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Sweepy2005 said:


> Thank you



No problem at all!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> No problem at all!



*Banned for mini modding


----------



## Taj (Aug 25, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> *Banned for mini modding



agreed


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> *Banned for mini modding



I apologize, you weren't on so i thought id help.

*Banned for pulling a prank on me.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 25, 2015)

Sweepy2005 said:


> Can I be Popsicle in freezing too?



Added!  

_______________________________________________________

Alright guys I'm off to work! Have fun and be good! XD


----------



## Taj (Aug 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Added!
> 
> _______________________________________________________
> 
> Alright guys I'm off to work! Have fun and be good! XD



I refuse to be good


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Naekoya (Aug 25, 2015)

finally home sweet home =w=


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 25, 2015)

naekoya said:


> finally home sweet home =w=


hiii jane c:


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 25, 2015)

Heyyy people
4:17am here! Lol no sleep team


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 25, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> hiii jane c:



hiya Lizzy :3 , how are you!!


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 25, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hiya Lizzy :3 , how are you!!


i'm good c: wbu?
i'm looking around for a new sig but i have no idea what to make it??


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 25, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Heyyy people
> 4:17am here! Lol no sleep team



Did that person message you about Mac?


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 25, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> i'm good c: wbu?
> i'm looking around for a new sig but i have no idea what to make it??




dying my hair pastel pink atm lol.
is it for your town sig? or just personal/name one o:


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 25, 2015)

naekoya said:


> dying my hair pastel pink atm lol.
> is it for your town sig? or just personal/name one o:


oooh i wanna see when its done!! pm me or post in wdyll thread cc:
it's just whatever, but probably not a town sig


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

naekoya said:


> dying my hair pastel pink atm lol.
> is it for your town sig? or just personal/name one o:



OMG YES


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> oooh i wanna see when its done!! pm me or post in wdyll thread cc:
> it's just whatever, but probably not a town sig


ohh I see.. um what have you tried so far? And yesss most definitely! I'll let you guys see ;D


Jacob_lawall said:


> OMG YES


Yeeee~ pink ftw!! Hahah


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> ohh I see.. um what have you tried so far? And yesss most definitely! I'll let you guys see ;D
> 
> Yeeee~ pink ftw!! Hahah


i had a spirited away gif then i was going to change it to lyrics but it didn't look right o.o


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 26, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> i had a spirited away gif then i was going to change it to lyrics but it didn't look right o.o



I wanna use the sig Naekoya made me but the blue leaf one would have to be removed ;3;


----------



## Jacob (Aug 26, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I wanna use the sig Naekoya made me but the blue leaf one would have to be removed ;3;



Put one in a spoiler


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 26, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I wanna use the sig Naekoya made me but the blue leaf one would have to be removed ;3;


ya just use a spoiler c:


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> i had a spirited away gif then i was going to change it to lyrics but it didn't look right o.o


oh i see.. are you using PS for the gifs?


Cadbberry said:


> I wanna use the sig Naekoya made me but the blue leaf one would have to be removed ;3;


aww i see ;c


Jacob_lawall said:


> Put one in a spoiler



yeah that's what I did with my personal sigs hehe


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh i see.. are you using PS for the gifs?
> 
> aww i see ;c
> 
> ...



It all doesn't fit since the size varies, I already got yelled at a few times for it being to big XD


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh i see.. are you using PS for the gifs?


no but i just made a mini spoiler and put lyrics in there 
and i don't feel like doing much else lol


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2015)

Yeah just do that


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> It all doesn't fit since the size varies, I already got yelled at a few times for it being to big XD


oh well i didn't wanted to crop your chib D;
unless you just want a bust and maybe I can save it like that?


lizzy541 said:


> no but i just made a mini spoiler and put lyrics in there
> and i don't feel like doing much else lol



oh i see.. yeah I just made a new sig myself too x3
i like it ~ hehe


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh well i didn't wanted to crop your chib D;
> unless you just want a bust and maybe I can save it like that?
> 
> 
> ...



oh no, I meant a spoiler tab XD It would fit without my blue leaf stuff


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi guys


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 26, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hi guys



Hello!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 26, 2015)

How you guys doing?


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 26, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> How you guys doing?



I am ok, how are you?


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> oh no, I meant a spoiler tab XD It would fit without my blue leaf stuff


Ohh! I see lol


D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hi guys



hello :3


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 26, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hi guys



hello


----------



## Miharu (Aug 26, 2015)

Hey everyone!! (*?ω｀*) How are you guys doing tonight?


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hey everyone!! (*?ω｀*) How are you guys doing tonight?



Go to bed Jas!!! lOL xD you're sick ~ I'm telling your hubby 
i know where you live... jk hahah


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm all fruited out. QQ I got mandarines, rockmelon, watermelon, strawberries, pineapple and bananas!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hey everyone!! (*?ω｀*) How are you guys doing tonight?



im good doe


----------



## Miharu (Aug 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Go to bed Jas!!! lOL xD you're sick ~ I'm telling your hubby
> i know where you live... jk hahah



Shhhhh I can't fall asleep HAHA save meeee, I took some medicine though (≧∇≦)b


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Shhhhh I can't fall asleep HAHA save meeee, I took some medicine though (≧∇≦)b



awe that's good <3 sleeeep missy x3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 26, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I'm all fruited out. QQ I got mandarines, rockmelon, watermelon, strawberries, pineapple and bananas!


Nice!!!! (≧∇≦)b Fruits are so yummy!! We only have bananas here ahahaha



Jacob_lawall said:


> im good doe


GOODDDDD enjoying the egg videos? ʕ?̀ω?́ʔ✧


naekoya said:


> awe that's good <3 sleeeep missy x3


Hahaha I will (*?ω｀*) I am getting sleepyy, probably because of the medicine I took ahahaha Goodnight!! 

Also goodnight everyone ❤(ӦｖӦ｡)


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Nice!!!! (≧∇≦)b Fruits are so yummy!! We only have bananas here ahahaha
> 
> 
> GOODDDDD enjoying the egg videos? ʕ•̀ω•́ʔ✧
> ...



kk! good night and do feel better soon! <3


----------



## Taj (Aug 26, 2015)

And when I wake up nobody's here. Oh well, gotta go to school! XD


----------



## himeki (Aug 26, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I will Message Miharu for you
> 
> Edit: Wait this one?
> 
> ...



Thanks, that's great


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

Good Morning everyone! Hope you all have a wonderful day~ c:


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 26, 2015)

Good morning! :3


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Good morning! :3



Oreo!! hi hi x3 how are you!?


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm super sleepy. :c 12:15am here!

How was your sleep?


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I'm super sleepy. :c 12:15am here!
> 
> How was your sleep?



Oh wow, haha I slept like around 4 something in the morning! xD it's like 10:16am atm where I'm at ~
not too bad actually :3 hehe


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 26, 2015)

I turned off my vms and pms for now, also how is everyone? ✿◕ ‿ ◕✿


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Oh wow, haha I slept like around 4 something in the morning! xD it's like 10:16am atm where I'm at ~
> not too bad actually :3 hehe



Naughty staying up so late! QQ


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Naughty staying up so late! QQ



I know! it's bad... was playing league with my bf and our friends, it was just too fun to stop haha x3

- - - Post Merge - - -



oswaldies said:


> I turned off my vms and pms for now, also how is everyone? ✿◕ ‿ ◕✿



doing fine thanks ~ 
and yourself?


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> doing fine thanks ~
> and yourself?




Yesterday I was pretty upset but now I just want to try and be as happy as possible (◕ω◕✿)


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Yesterday I was pretty upset but now I just want to try and be as happy as possible (◕ω◕✿)



Oh I see. Well glad to hear that ~


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Oh I see. Well glad to hear that ~



You're so nice (｡◕‿◕｡)​


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> You're so nice (｡◕‿◕｡)​



thank you. I try to be :3


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> thank you. I try to be :3



I try and be nice (?﹏?)​


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I try and be nice (?﹏?)​



Haha yeah, that's good c:


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 26, 2015)

I dye of laughter every single time I watch this show (◠‿◠✿)


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> -snip-[/video]
> 
> I dye of laughter every single time I watch this show (◠‿◠✿)



oh lol how cute.. oh btw I think you misused the word "dye = die" I've noticed you misspell and have few grammar mistakes in your thread posts as well. Be sure to proof read everything beforehand, because you don't want to use the wrong word cause they can mean a WHOLE different meaning if misused, just letting you know c:


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh lol how cute.. oh btw I think you misused the word "dye = die" I've noticed you misspell and have few grammar mistakes in your thread posts as well. Be sure to proof read everything beforehand, because you don't want to use the wrong word cause they can mean a WHOLE different meaning if misused, just letting you know c:




Oops >.<*
I type extremely fast so I just breeze through and I make some grammar mistakes ;w;


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Oops >.<*
> I type extremely fast so I just breeze through and I make some grammar mistakes ;w;



Yeah, we all do time to time. Just be sure to re-read over once before posting ^^
don't want people getting the wrong idea over 1 misused word. lol


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 26, 2015)

Morning peepers! How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Morning peepers! How is everyone doing today?



Morning! ^^ very well thank you ~
how are you? c:


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Morning! ^^ very well thank you ~
> how are you? c:



JANE!!! How are you??? I haven't seen you since the giveaway!!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> JANE!!! How are you??? I haven't seen you since the giveaway!!



Haha! I'm on here on & off ~ also been busy with my TBT/sig shop but I do drop by time to time ;D
anything new with you?


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Haha! I'm on here on & off ~ also been busy with my TBT/sig shop but I do drop by time to time ;D
> anything new with you?



Just a stupid broken toe, LOL!!! Also just got all my kiddos all ready for school. Geez what a chore! Good to see you!!!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 26, 2015)

Just wanted to stop in say hey, 

also don't forget to enter the new event if you want!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Just a stupid broken toe, LOL!!! Also just got all my kiddos all ready for school. Geez what a chore! Good to see you!!!



Omg! Is everything alright now? s: that does not sound pleasant at all!! Hope for a speedy recovery ;n; <3
haha oh yeah I know that feeling.. well I don't have kids, but I have a younger brother and like back then when he was in elementary it as my job to get him ready and drive him to school/pick him up etc =n= lol. Fun being the oldest ~ haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> Just wanted to stop in say hey,
> 
> also don't forget to enter the new event if you want!



welcome back ~ fellow egger :3 lol


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Omg! Is everything alright now? s: that does not sound pleasant at all!! Hope for a speedy recovery ;n; <3
> haha oh yeah I know that feeling.. well I don't have kids, but I have a younger brother and like back then when he was in elementary it as my job to get him ready and drive him to school/pick him up etc =n= lol. Fun being the oldest ~ haha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...




Ha! Yeah, I got lucky this year as my hubby is in charge of getting the oldest 3 up and ready. That just leaves me with my littlest guy, and he is super easy. Am fighting with the high school bus transportation as they say my oldest is not eligible for transportation. The ONLY safe walking route is 1.9 miles from the school and STILL crosses two major busy roads. AND all of the roads after he leaves our neighborhood have NO sidewalks. SOOOOO, we are now on a list to be put on review.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 26, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ha! Yeah, I got lucky this year as my hubby is in charge of getting the oldest 3 up and ready. That just leaves me with my littlest guy, and he is super easy. Am fighting with the high school bus transportation as they say my oldest is not eligible for transportation. The ONLY safe walking route is 1.9 miles from the school and STILL crosses two major busy roads. AND all of the roads after he leaves our neighborhood have NO sidewalks. SOOOOO, we are now on a list to be put on review.



oh god thats tough


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ha! Yeah, I got lucky this year as my hubby is in charge of getting the oldest 3 up and ready. That just leaves me with my littlest guy, and he is super easy. Am fighting with the high school bus transportation as they say my oldest is not eligible for transportation. The ONLY safe walking route is 1.9 miles from the school and STILL crosses two major busy roads. AND all of the roads after he leaves our neighborhood have NO sidewalks. SOOOOO, we are now on a list to be put on review.



WHAT! That's so messed up!! If it came down to the safety of the children they should accept with no BUTTs omg.. I seriously hate how our school system is run in this country sometimes =_=
it's always about $$$$ like please get over yourselves if you don't want to get sued. lol but yeah goodness I do hope that your kids will be able to get access to the bus app! o n o.


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 26, 2015)

Yeah, they said they don't have enough bus drivers. WTF ever!!!! The bus picks up other high schoolers on the street directly behind us. REALLY?!?!?! They said its within a one mile RADIUS from the school (like if they drew a one mile circle form the school, a straight line would prob go into our house) but my son can't walk that same straight line to the school or he would be walking through back yards and houses.


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Yeah, they said they don't have enough bus drivers. WTF ever!!!! The bus picks up other high schoolers on the street directly behind us. REALLY?!?!?! They said its within a one mile RADIUS from the school (like if they drew a one mile circle form the school, a straight line would prob go into our house) but my son can't walk that same straight line to the school or he would be walking through back yards and houses.



They are just being really ridiculous now!! If anything should definitely take this up with the school district =_=
if they want to endanger a child like that, that's on them for sure!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2015)

Donating 100 tbt for Team Popsicle and adding 50 to my slapping funds!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 26, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Donating 100 tbt for Team Popsicle and adding 50 to my slapping funds!


I got the 50tbt! I updated your entry to the jackpot entry on the OP! (*?ω｀*) Please choose only one name as your jackpot entry (≧∇≦)b Remember, you can always change it, just notify me of it first! Thank you Daniel! (๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧ Also did you send the other 100tbt to jacob? O: (Thanks for all the donations (?；ω；｀) You are awesome!)


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I got the 50tbt! I updated your entry to the jackpot entry on the OP! (*?ω｀*) Please choose only one name as your jackpot entry (≧∇≦)b Remember, you can always change it, just notify me of it first! Thank you Daniel! (๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧ Also did you send the other 100tbt to jacob? O: (Thanks for all the donations (?；ω；｀) You are awesome!)



I choose The Amzaing Unicorn as my vote!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 26, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I choose The Amzaing Unicorn as my vote!



Added!!!  Good luck!!! > v <b


----------



## Miharu (Aug 26, 2015)

✧ Weekly event will be ending in 3 days! (On saturday at 8pm PST time!) Good luck to everyone who's entered so far and to those who plan on entering! c:

✧ Popsicle raffle will be raffled off in 4 days on Sunday at 1pm PST time! We had an update yesterday posted on the "News/Update" section! If you haven't read it yet, please read it first before saying you'll like to enter, since this will be a different kind of raffle ;3 (The entire raffle list has been cleared since we made the update! If you'll like to check if you are on it or not, please go to Jacob's OP!)

✧ I'm currently sick with a slight fever ; v ; So I apologize if I'm not as active! My boyfriend is currently taking care of me <3 He only let me get on my laptop since I'm currently under 99.2 ahahaha~ 

✧ Last I want to say is, thank you everyone for being active and keeping this thread alive! You guys are awesome!  I hope you guys all enjoy the rest of your day! I love reading through each and every comment posted here! <3​


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 26, 2015)

AWE! I'm so sorry you're feeling bad!!! Low grade fevers are the WORST!!! They always make you feel just icky. Feel better hun!!!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 26, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> AWE! I'm so sorry you're feeling bad!!! Low grade fevers are the WORST!!! They always make you feel just icky. Feel better hun!!!



Awwww no worries!!! >/v//< And thank you!! I have been!!!  At least my fever isn't at 100 anymore! I had to leave work early last night since my temperature was at 100 ahaha so they let me go home early and I just rested all night XD Feeling so much better now though! c: Still a slight fever, but I'm doing good. <3 

How are you doing today? >//v//<


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Awwww no worries!!! >/v//< And thank you!! I have been!!!  At least my fever isn't at 100 anymore! I had to leave work early last night since my temperature was at 100 ahaha so they let me go home early and I just rested all night XD Feeling so much better now though! c: Still a slight fever, but I'm doing good. <3
> 
> How are you doing today? >//v//<



Welp, I found out 5 advil make my toe feel better, LOL! I've been on standstill in my main waiting for someone to pick someone up since yesterday. UGHHHHH!!!!


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 26, 2015)

Love waking up to the neighbours kids banging a ball against our fence.. QQ


----------



## Jacob (Aug 26, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Love waking up to the neighbours kids banging a ball against our fence.. QQ



boys will be boys

(unless its a girl haha)


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 26, 2015)

Not fun at 7am onwards, and can't tell cause their voices are girly but every little boy sounds girly at that age. :c

Alsoooo, no ones name is in the raffle list? I said I'd like to still be in it after the lil update. QQ


----------



## Jacob (Aug 26, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Not fun at 7am onwards, and can't tell cause their voices are girly but every little boy sounds girly at that age. :c
> 
> Alsoooo, no ones name is in the raffle list? I said I'd like to still be in it after the lil update. QQ



Oh gosh! sorry I didnt see it! I will add you now!

- - - Post Merge - - -



OreoTerror said:


> May I still be in the raffle?



hehe found it! Added!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Alright guys I gotta go now! I will see you later tonight!


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 26, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Oh gosh! sorry I didnt see it! I will add you now!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Bye c:

Anyhoo, I changed up my signature a bit ;x


----------



## Taj (Aug 26, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Oh gosh! sorry I didnt see it! I will add you now!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



and NOW he leaves XD


----------



## Miharu (Aug 26, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Welp, I found out 5 advil make my toe feel better, LOL! I've been on standstill in my main waiting for someone to pick someone up since yesterday. UGHHHHH!!!!


OH GOSH!! Dx that is not good at all!! (?；ω；｀) Did you go to the doctors to get it checked? I hope your toe feels better soon!!


OreoTerror said:


> Love waking up to the neighbours kids banging a ball against our fence.. QQ


Awww!!! What time did they wake you up???


Vizionari said:


> Bye c:
> 
> Anyhoo, I changed up my signature a bit ;x


Ohh cute!! (*?ω｀*)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 26, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Oh gosh! sorry I didnt see it! I will add you now!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Could you put me on the raffle list?  I finally got my funds to 800 xD slowly getting there~


----------



## Miharu (Aug 26, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Could you put me on the raffle list?  I finally got my funds to 800 xD slowly getting there~



Congrats!!! (≧∇≦)b I will let him know!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

"huu ~ ah I'm so lazy..." - Gudetama


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2015)

Hey guys ๏∀๏
how are you my lovelies?​


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Congrats!!! (≧∇≦)b I will let him know!



Thank you! 



Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys ๏∀๏
> how are you my lovelies?​



Good!  How about you? c:


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2015)

[COLOR="#00FFF"]Like im feeling super
kawaii right now!(*^▽^*)[/COLOR]​


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys ๏∀๏
> how are you my lovelies?​



Hey Daniel ~ 
lol following the trend of colorful fonts now? haha I actually like that color. Good choice :3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 26, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> [COLOR="#00FFF"]Like im feeling super
> kawaii right now!(*^▽^*)[/COLOR]​



o.o Did you eat one of those popsicle collectibles?.... *shakes head*


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hey Daniel ~
> lol following the trend of colorful fonts now? haha I actually like that color. Good choice :3



I CANT STAND THAT TEXT ANYMORE.SO DONE NOW


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I CANT STAND THAT TEXT ANYMORE.SO DONE NOW



LMAO! well that was short lived xD ahaha!!! welcome back to the normal world =w=


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm about to do something that could possibly be stupid.... buying that cake for 350 and auctioning it immediately afterwards... I'd feel bad but I reallllly wanna do it


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> LMAO! well that was short lived xD ahaha!!! welcome back to the normal world =w=



Thanks, one cannot try to be kawaii, you just are.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> I'm about to do something that could possibly be stupid.... buying that cake for 350 and auctioning it immediately afterwards... I'd feel bad but I reallllly wanna do it



Do it!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I'm about to do something that could possibly be stupid.... buying that cake for 350 and auctioning it immediately afterwards... I'd feel bad but I reallllly wanna do it



well there isn't any rule saying that you CAN'T lol c:
good luck ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> Thanks, one cannot try to be kawaii, you just are.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



haha! idk about the whole kawaii part, but it's like drop a notch a bit though.. you know what I mean? to everyone who is starting to use all that center pastel font color smh.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 26, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Thanks, one cannot try to be kawaii, you just are.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





naekoya said:


> well there isn't any rule saying that you CAN'T lol c:
> good luck ~



LOL well.... x-x If it doesn't get higher than 350 it'll be a bust
But I can always auction my soul so.... maybe....


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> well there isn't any rule saying that you CAN'T lol c:
> good luck ~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



yeah at least make it readable ;w; o((◕ฺ∀ ◕✿ฺ))o


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> yeah at least make it readable ;w; o((◕ฺ∀ ◕✿ฺ))o



exactly!! ~_~ lolol


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> haha! idk about the whole kawaii part, but it's like drop a notch a bit though.. you know what I mean? to everyone who is starting to use all that center pastel font color smh.



I can't even read what they're writing.. QQ

Oops, what Daniel said!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I can't even read what they're writing.. QQ



Wanna see the worst writing?
Hello my pretties
(⌯˃̶᷄ ﹏ ˂̶᷄⌯)ﾟ​


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 26, 2015)

I sure do! 

Also, Miharu may I please get my name changed to this? Just realised you can't see my name on the member list.


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I can't even read what they're writing.. QQ
> 
> Oops, what Daniel said!



yeah, after I started using the pink font and everything during Peoyne's giveaway couple ppl starting copying me.. and I'm just like you know what go ahead if you guys want to be "followers" cause I'm done. >__> I'm not going to have people doing the same thing as I was doing so you guys can have that ~ lol. good riddance I'd say!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah, after I started using the pink font and everything during Peoyne's giveaway couple ppl starting copying me.. and I'm just like you know what go ahead if you guys want to be "followers" cause I'm done. >__> I'm not going to have people doing the same thing as I was doing so you guys can have that ~ lol. good riddance I'd say!



Your the one who started it all?! Look what youve created! (⌯˃̶᷄ ﹏ ˂̶᷄⌯)ﾟ


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Your the one who started it all?! Look what youve created! (⌯˃̶᷄ ﹏ ˂̶᷄⌯)ﾟ



haha sorry! but I mean least mine was readable!! :c
not like anyone complained about mine ~~ just that other people starting taking a different route using that "style" meh.


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 26, 2015)

When you have to highlight someones text in order to read it you know something should be fixed.


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> When you have to highlight someones text in order to read it you know something should be fixed.



yeah, now that's just going waaay too far with it. So I'm like if anyone does write like that I just don't even bother what they wrote and just move on c: just make my life easier thanks ~ LOLL.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah, now that's just going waaay too far with it. So I'm like if anyone does write like that I just don't even bother what they wrote and just move on c: just make my life easier thanks ~ LOLL.



especially when they are light pastel size 1 and centered..


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> especially when they are light pastel size 1 and centered..



I agree! =_= an't nobody got time for that!! ahaha


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I agree! =_= an't nobody got time for that!! ahaha



ahaha! One cannont try to be kawaii one just is


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 26, 2015)

Well my colour is not pastel, it's a bit darker because everyone was mad at me for using pastel, also it's not centered, it's a table *hair flip* x3


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> ahaha! One cannont try to be kawaii one just is


True that!! preach ahahah xD


oswaldies said:


> Well my colour is not pastel, it's a bit darker because everyone was mad at me for using pastel, also it's not centered, it's a table *hair flip* x3



first of all.. you DID started out with a very faint pink after noticing me when I used a darker pink.. and you clearly stated "I stole her font" from Peoyne's giveaway which I remember very well.


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> True that!! preach ahahah xD
> 
> 
> first of all.. you DID started out with a very faint pink after noticing me when I used a darker pink.. and you clearly stated "I stole her font" from Peoyne's giveaway which I remember very well.




It was supposed to be a joke a first but then this happened, you started a trend <3


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> It was supposed to be a joke a first but then this happened, you started a trend <3



well I never expected people to follow me like that, I'd appreciate if they were more original and unique ~


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> well I never expected people to follow me like that, I'd appreciate if they were more original and unique ~




I'm very un-original, but many people use this font colour anyway so, I don't know </3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> "huu ~ ah I'm so lazy..." - Gudetama


AHAHAH THAT PART WAS TOO CUTE <3 I love Gudetama <3 Ahahaha



OreoTerror said:


> I sure do!
> 
> Also, Miharu may I please get my name changed to this? Just realised you can't see my name on the member list.



Changed!!! >//v//<


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I'm very un-original, but many people use this font colour anyway so, I don't know </3



hm.. nope. I haven't seen anyone else using the darker pink shade so far. Probably in other colors yes.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHAHAH THAT PART WAS TOO CUTE <3 I love Gudetama <3 Ahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Changed!!! >//v//<



Hello Elder Miharu.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 26, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hello Elder Miharu.



HIII LOOL You make me sound so old omg XD


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hm.. nope. I haven't seen anyone else using the darker pink shade so far. Probably in other colors yes.




Well only like two people have used this font colour, but it's just a colour ;w;
Also this is the only shade of pink I really like out of all of the ones I could choose from ;w;


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HIII LOOL You make me sound so old omg XD



haha but you told me that your are the eldest therefore you are the elder!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 26, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> haha but you told me that your are the eldest therefore you are the elder!



Lies! XD You deemed me as eldest! I only stated my birth month/age!! Hahahaha XD


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

HIIII bae <3 feeling better yet D;


----------



## Miharu (Aug 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> HIIII bae <3 feeling better yet D;



MY BAAAEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE <3 <3 <3 -hugs- Slightly! Fever went up a little, but I feel fine ahahaha!~ Been drinking lots of water and resting all day! XD How are you doing? <3


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 26, 2015)

Spoiler: Eeep! I Found This And It's The Cutest! ;o;


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Lies! XD You deemed me as eldest! I only stated my birth month/age!! Hahahaha XD



Yes meaning your older than Lulu so you are the elder! Our wisest!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> MY BAAAEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE <3 <3 <3 -hugs- Slightly! Fever went up a little, but I feel fine ahahaha!~ Been drinking lots of water and resting all day! XD How are you doing? <3



oh geez... that does not sound too good!! take care of yourself more missy!!! <333


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 26, 2015)

Spoiler: Also Jas You Need This Too Feel Better~


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

Baeeee <3 come over to my house and I shall make you some yummy Korean porridge!! cure you right up ;D <3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 26, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Yes meaning your older than Lulu so you are the elder! Our wisest!


Omg ahahaha XD Not evennnnn I'm just an egg 



naekoya said:


> oh geez... that does not sound too good!! take care of yourself more missy!!! <333


I will try!! >//v//< <333 Patrick is taking really good care of me ; v; He's asleep now though bwuahahaha <3 (P.s. I love our matching sets <3 Huhuhuhu)



oswaldies said:


> Spoiler: Also Jas You Need This Too Feel Better~


I'll prefer if you'll call me Miharu since we don't know each other well. c: Thanks! > v<b


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg ahahaha XD Not evennnnn I'm just an egg
> 
> 
> I will try!! >//v//< <333 Patrick is taking really good care of me ; v; He's asleep now though bwuahahaha <3 (P.s. I love our matching sets <3 Huhuhuhu)
> ...



ahaha your the eldest eggy then!


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'll prefer if you'll call me Miharu since we don't know each other well. c: Thanks! > v<b



Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry! (⊙﹏⊙✿)​


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I will try!! >//v//< <333 Patrick is taking really good care of me ; v; He's asleep now though bwuahahaha <3 (P.s. I love our matching sets <3 Huhuhuhu)



aww ~ how sweet of him! ; v; you guys are sooooooo cute together!!
yess! love our gudetama samaaaa <3 hehe


----------



## Miharu (Aug 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Baeeee <3 come over to my house and I shall make you some yummy Korean porridge!! cure you right up ;D <3


AHHHH PLEASE LET ME TELEPORT RIGHT THERE RIGHT NOW HAHA <3 I would love some!!! ;//v//; <3



Call me Daniel said:


> ahaha your the eldest eggy then!


YES, THIS I CAN AGREE UPON HAHA! XD 



oswaldies said:


> Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry! (⊙﹏⊙✿)​


No worries! c: Thanks for respecting my wish!~ 



naekoya said:


> aww ~ how sweet of him! ; v; you guys are sooooooo cute together!!
> yess! love our gudetama samaaaa <3 hehe


Eeeeepp so are you and your bf <3 Huhuhuhu!~
DEFINITELY!~ Gudetama too cute ahahah how many videos have you seen of Gudetama?? XD


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> No worries! c: Thanks for respecting my wish!~



I'm really sorry if I made you uncomfortable! o(╥﹏╥)o​


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

saw a few.. so freakn adorb! <3 love it >w<


----------



## Miharu (Aug 26, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I'm really sorry if I made you uncomfortable! o(╥﹏╥)o​


Haha don't worry about it! 



naekoya said:


> saw a few.. so freakn adorb! <3 love it >w<


YEAHHH GUDETAMA IS TOO CUTE <3 I want some Gudetama merch ; v ;


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm in a Skype call and people are freaking out at my accent send help please.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2015)

Eggys for life! You could say the banners pretty Eggcellent!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 26, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I'm in a Skype call and people are freaking out at my accent send help please.


LOOOL Have fun on your skype call!!! Hahahaha XD What kind of accent do you have? c: (If you don't mind me asking!)


Call me Daniel said:


> Eggys for life! You could say the banners pretty Eggcellent!


YES DEFINITELY!~ Gudetamaaaaaaa <3 Bwuaahaha I like that pun you just made XD


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I'm in a Skype call and people are freaking out at my accent send help please.



what kind of accent?


----------



## tomothy (Aug 26, 2015)

hello everyone~ i currently have my popsicle hidden while im trying to figure out what to put underneath my fruit lineup haha


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 26, 2015)

Australian, so it's not even very exotic but they're squealing.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> hello everyone~ i currently have my popsicle hidden while im trying to figure out what to put underneath my fruit lineup haha



do a candy/sweets lineup like me! Or a steven universe gem lineup


----------



## Miharu (Aug 26, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> hello everyone~ i currently have my popsicle hidden while im trying to figure out what to put underneath my fruit lineup haha


Hi Lemon Pop!!!! XD Don't lie to us! We know you couldn't withstand the delicious looking popsicle so you ate it!!! 

Ohhh good luck with your line up!! Can't wait to see how it turns out! XD



OreoTerror said:


> Australian, so it's not even very exotic but they're squealing.


D'awwww!! That's cute ahahah!!!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Australian, so it's not even very exotic but they're squealing.



Oh Austrian isnt that exciting though. People say American accents are cool but i dont see it.


----------



## tomothy (Aug 26, 2015)

yeah i was thinking some birthstones but i don't think i have enough tbt for 4 of them D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

speaking of steven universe, my birthstone is pearl which happens to be one of my favorite gems aha



Spoiler:


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 26, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Oh Austrian isnt that exciting though. People say American accents are cool but i dont see it.



Yeah I don't find American accents exciting at all, I like European ones. c:


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> yeah i was thinking some birthstones but i don't think i have enough tbt for 4 of them D:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



My birthstone is ruby but sadly is not my favorite gem. Pearl is the most like me so it would be my favorite. Of course i am also the same as sardonyx, talented, amazing, and graceful.

- - - Post Merge - - -

You could just buy the ruby, sapphire, garnet, amythest and pearl and have the whole Crystal gem lineup.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi everyone~! How is everybody?


----------



## tomothy (Aug 26, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Hi everyone~! How is everybody?








actually i'm kinda hungry, i better go eat


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Hi everyone~! How is everybody?



Okay I guess, and you?


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 26, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Okay I guess, and you?



Could be better ^.^


----------



## Jacob (Aug 26, 2015)

@Lucanosa You are now added to the raffle list! Good luck!


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 26, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Hi everyone~! How is everybody?



Doing fine, I start school tomorrow though. ;;


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 26, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Doing fine, I start school tomorrow though. ;;



That stinks. I start in a week or so :/


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 26, 2015)

People keep trying to pm/vm me ;w;​


----------



## Jacob (Aug 26, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> People keep trying to pm/vm me ;w;​



I thought u closed it down


----------



## Miharu (Aug 26, 2015)

Awww!! I hope all of your days get a lot better everyone!! > v<b 

Also I may head off soon since I need to rest ahahaha!~


----------



## Jacob (Aug 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Awww!! I hope all of your days get a lot better everyone!! > v<b
> 
> Also I may head off soon since I need to rest ahahaha!~



NUUU


----------



## Miharu (Aug 26, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> NUUU



LOL I said soon! Not now ahahaha!!! If Patrick wakes up he may drag me back to bed HAHA (If he checks my temperature whoops, I'm back at 100.00 but I feel fine LOL)


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 26, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I thought u closed it down




It is, but people keep wanting to pm me but it's friends only ;w;


----------



## Miharu (Aug 26, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> It is, but people keep wanting to pm me but it's friends only ;w;



Wait I'm slightly confused XD How do you know people want to pm you, if your PM/VM is closed off? O:


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> It is, but people keep wanting to pm me but it's friends only ;w;



I thought your VMs were friends only? lol I'm so confused now ~


----------



## Jacob (Aug 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I thought your VMs were friends only? lol I'm so confused now ~



Pretty sure you can set PM's to friends only too, but im not quite sure ahaha


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Wait I'm slightly confused XD How do you know people want to pm you, if your PM/VM is closed off? O:





naekoya said:


> I thought your VMs were friends only? lol I'm so confused now ~




People on threads are like "y u no have pms open 2 public" and I'm just like ehh ;w;


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

I would like to enter for the raffle please! o w o <3 thank you so much ~


----------



## Miharu (Aug 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I would like to enter for the raffle please! o w o <3 thank you so much ~



OF COURSEEEEE <3 Jacob will add you soon!!!!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I would like to enter for the raffle please! o w o <3 thank you so much ~



Got it


----------



## Miharu (Aug 26, 2015)

Currently working on my profile for my GFX shop now!! ;//v//; Going to take a few days ahahaha (working more slowly as well since still sick ahahah but I have a really good idea on how I want it to look! <3 )


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Currently working on my profile for my GFX shop now!! ;//v//; Going to take a few days ahahaha (working more slowly as well since still sick ahahah but I have a really good idea on how I want it to look! <3 )



Can't wait to see it (and get better soon! <3)


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Currently working on my profile for my GFX shop now!! ;//v//; Going to take a few days ahahaha (working more slowly as well since still sick ahahah but I have a really good idea on how I want it to look! <3 )



yess!!!! dun dun dunnn ~ the DAY has finally come woooo ~ I can't wait! <333


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Currently working on my profile for my GFX shop now!! ;//v//; Going to take a few days ahahaha (working more slowly as well since still sick ahahah but I have a really good idea on how I want it to look! <3 )




How much do your GFX cost because I wanted an icon because you're really good at making stuff ;w;


----------



## Jacob (Aug 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Currently working on my profile for my GFX shop now!! ;//v//; Going to take a few days ahahaha (working more slowly as well since still sick ahahah but I have a really good idea on how I want it to look! <3 )



Omg didnt u like just revamp xD


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Omg didnt u like just revamp xD



once is not enough!!! hahah xD


----------



## Miharu (Aug 26, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Can't wait to see it (and get better soon! <3)


Ahh thank you so much!! >//v//< 



naekoya said:


> yess!!!! dun dun dunnn ~ the DAY has finally come woooo ~ I can't wait! <333


YESSSS AHAHAHA!~ I'm happy you are excited!! ; v ; (I'm most likely definitely going to up my profile prices HAHA I might make it vary since it really does depend on how much people want on profiles XD ) 



oswaldies said:


> How much do your GFX cost because I wanted an icon because you're really good at making stuff ;w;


1k tbt  



JK LOL My GFX isn't worth that much at all omg, but I make icons and signatures for free. (Please note though, the badge icons I made for Team Popsicle, will not be available at my GFX shop since it's exclusive to TP members only. c: ) 



Jacob_lawall said:


> Omg didnt u like just revamp xD


That was like 2 months ago! XD Ahahahaha!!!



naekoya said:


> once is not enough!!! hahah xD


Oh god LOL It definitely isn't! But profiles are too time consuming ahahahah!! R.I.P.


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 26, 2015)

Can you make a super cute icon of the second link oc in my signsture, I can pay you, your GFX's are the cutest ;o; i requested something in your gfx giveaway which is kinda what i wanted I'm very very sorry ;w;


----------



## Miharu (Aug 26, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Can you make a super cute icon of the second link oc in my signsture, I can pay you, your GFX's are the cutest ;o; i requested something in your gfx giveaway which is kinda what i wanted I'm very very sorry ;w;



Ahhh I'm sorry! I'm not accepting anymore requests right now. ; v ; I'm glad to know you like my GFX though!


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhh I'm sorry! I'm not accepting anymore requests right now. ; v ; I'm glad to know you like my GFX though!



Oh, I'm really dumb, I'm so so sorry! ;o;

- <3 - Post Merge - <3 -​

I just realised I should not post here because I'm not a member and this is members only, also I'm extremely and I was being really rude, I'm really really sorry guys ;w;


----------



## Jacob (Aug 26, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Oh, I'm really dumb, I'm so so sorry! ;o;
> 
> - <3 - Post Merge - <3 -​
> 
> I just realised I should not post here because I'm not a member and this is members only, also I'm extremely and I was being really rude, I'm really really sorry guys ;w;



eee no! Do not worry this place is for anyone who loves popsicles, members or not! You were not rude, dont worry


----------



## Miharu (Aug 26, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Oh, I'm really dumb, I'm so so sorry! ;o;
> 
> - <3 - Post Merge - <3 -​
> 
> I just realised I should not post here because I'm not a member and this is members only, also I'm extremely and I was being really rude, I'm really really sorry guys ;w;



Hahaha no worries

Also you are actually wrong about that XD If you actually read our first post and everything in it, we clearly said it's for anyone who loves popsicles! You don't HAVE to be a member to post here. We aren't making this like completely exclusive ahaha XD Anyone could post here as long as they love popsicles!~ The only difference is if you ARE a member, you'll get badges, other gfx things from me, and you'll be on the official roster. c: We also made another roster for people who loves popsicles, but don't have one! That way they don't feel left out, not being on a roster and all haha XD


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2015)

Popsicles more like radsicles!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 26, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Popsicles more like radsicles!



How about eggsicles? ;D


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> How about eggsicles? ;D



Hey hey don't yolk about stuff like this! 
So mad because I didn't reliase the sapphire I got was 2014 and screwed up my lineup..


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey hey don't yolk about stuff like this!
> So mad because I didn't reliase the sapphire I got was 2014 and screwed up my lineup..



ohh that sucks D:


----------



## Miharu (Aug 27, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey hey don't yolk about stuff like this!
> So mad because I didn't reliase the sapphire I got was 2014 and screwed up my lineup..



Your puns omg ahaha XD

AWWW!!! I'm sorry to hear that!!! ; __ ; I wish birthstones could be gifted as much as we want. It sucks that you could only gift it once. How did you want your line up to look like? O:


----------



## Damniel (Aug 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Your puns omg ahaha XD
> 
> AWWW!!! I'm sorry to hear that!!! ; __ ; I wish birthstones could be gifted as much as we want. It sucks that you could only gift it once. How did you want your line up to look like? O:


Birthstones on the top the sapphire goes in the bottom and pushes my blue candy to the top so I screwed up big, should have thought it through...


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 27, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Birthstones on the top the sapphire goes in the bottom and pushes my blue candy to the top so I screwed up big, should have thought it through...



I'm actually still debating what I want to do with my line-up >~<


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 27, 2015)

Ahhh that sux Daniel! I'm pretty sure if I even have a sept it'd be 2014 as well. Guess I need to see if I even have one. I like my blue line up but I miss my spinny pinwheel.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yep. I'm missing sept, April, May and June. Bummer.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 27, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I'm actually still debating what I want to do with my line-up >~<



_PINK HOUSES FOR THE LAST 2 SLOTS_


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 27, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> _PINK HOUSES FOR THE LAST 2 SLOTS_



but I'm like poor ; v; can't afford both of them!! hahah wait how much are they even going for o___O


----------



## Jacob (Aug 27, 2015)

naekoya said:


> but I'm like poor ; v; can't afford both of them!! hahah wait how much are they even going for o___O



800-1k


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 27, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> 800-1k



oh then yeah.. definitely will be broke after buying 1 AHAHA! -weeps-


----------



## Jacob (Aug 27, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh then yeah.. definitely will be broke after buying 1 AHAHA! -weeps-



then get 2 pokeballs


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 27, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> then get 2 pokeballs



Who ever gets a pokeball 1st in SHS will be my god/godess XD


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 27, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> then get 2 pokeballs



so far I'm almost at 4k :s but I don't think that's enough to buy anything!


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 27, 2015)

naekoya said:


> so far I'm almost at 4k :s but I don't think that's enough to buy anything!



you can buy things, just not super uber rare things like..... hammers? idk but you can get a lot with 4k


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 27, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> you can buy things, just not super uber rare things like..... hammers? idk but you can get a lot with 4k



ah i see, yeah I actually wanted to buy the chocolate cake.. but I doubt anyone will sell them :c


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 27, 2015)

naekoya said:


> ah i see, yeah I actually wanted to buy the chocolate cake.. but I doubt anyone will sell them :c



I wanted one for a while, to pricey ;3;


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 27, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I wanted one for a while, to pricey ;3;



ikr! ;v; -sob sob- lol </3


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 27, 2015)

I want ice cream swirls so bad it's driving me insane. QQ


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 27, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I want ice cream swirls so bad it's driving me insane. QQ



yeah same here :c


----------



## Taj (Aug 27, 2015)

I know pepper has a chocolate cake but I have nowhere near enough


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 27, 2015)

Good Morning guys!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 27, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Good Morning guys!



Good morning! c:

How is everyone?


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 27, 2015)

G'morning ladies


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 27, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> G'morning ladies



Good Morning! How are you today?


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 27, 2015)

Doing pretty ok! Hey question. What would u guys do? So I pm'ed someone who is looking for Tammy on Tues (Cycling my main.) and they got back to me pretty quickly, but needed to make room. No biggie, I had some time. Originally we had planned to meet up Tues night between 11-12 after I got home from work. They pm me at 11:09 and said we'd have to meet up the next day. I had got home at 11:45. OK fine. So I get another pm at 10:50 the next morning saying they forgot they had a lunch date that day, but would be on for the next 30 min. I pm'ed them back at 11:05, just 15 min after they pm'ed me telling them I was ready. I have YET to hear from them since. SOOOOOOO...... do I continue to hold Tammy even though I really want to get back to cycling so I can move MY babies back in, or say screw it, she hasn't contacted me in over 24 hours.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 27, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Doing pretty ok! Hey question. What would u guys do? So I pm'ed someone who is looking for Tammy on Tues (Cycling my main.) and they got back to me pretty quickly, but needed to make room. No biggie, I had some time. Originally we had planned to meet up Tues night between 11-12 after I got home from work. They pm me at 11:09 and said we'd have to meet up the next day. I had got home at 11:45. OK fine. So I get another pm at 10:50 the next morning saying they forgot they had a lunch date that day, but would be on for the next 30 min. I pm'ed them back at 11:05, just 15 min after they pm'ed me telling them I was ready. I have YET to hear from them since. SOOOOOOO...... do I continue to hold Tammy even though I really want to get back to cycling so I can move MY babies back in, or say screw it, she hasn't contacted me in over 24 hours.



o: That's a hard one!  I admit I've done that (delayed something many many times; it was a trade though, not a villager), but I really don't know.  Maybe if you tell them you need to cycle out new ones soon and can't hold them much longer?  Though you have to look at both sides of the coin: they might have been searching for Tammy for a long long time and really want that villager.  It's hard to say, I'd suggest going with your heart, but if you have to go with your brain.


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 27, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> o: That's a hard one!  I admit I've done that (delayed something many many times; it was a trade though, not a villager), but I really don't know.  Maybe if you tell them you need to cycle out new ones soon and can't hold them much longer?  Though you have to look at both sides of the coin: they might have been searching for Tammy for a long long time and really want that villager.  It's hard to say, I'd suggest going with your heart, but if you have to go with your brain.



Yeah, I did tell them yesterday, twice while I was waiting to hear back, that I needed to get back to cycling. They had said they had a lunch date, yet they have not pm'ed me back since almost 11 am yesterday. Uggggggh, Tammy made 16 so that I could start bringing my babies back in. Granted I was going to bring a couple more in before I started.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 27, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Yeah, I did tell them yesterday, twice while I was waiting to hear back, that I needed to get back to cycling. They had said they had a lunch date, yet they have not pm'ed me back since almost 11 am yesterday. Uggggggh, Tammy made 16 so that I could start bringing my babies back in. Granted I was going to bring a couple more in before I started.



I recomend waiting just 1 more day, then void/give off. Send them an explanation and all should be well.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 27, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Yeah, I did tell them yesterday, twice while I was waiting to hear back, that I needed to get back to cycling. They had said they had a lunch date, yet they have not pm'ed me back since almost 11 am yesterday. Uggggggh, Tammy made 16 so that I could start bringing my babies back in. Granted I was going to bring a couple more in before I started.



:/ Well, you did tell them, so they had plenty of chances to get her.  Maybe cycle her out but not empty your void?  If she doesn't get Tammy for awhile though, then empty your void and say it's too late I had other villagers I needed to get?  I really don't know what I would do xD Darned if you do darned if you don't


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 27, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I recomend waiting just 1 more day, then void/give off. Send them an explanation and all should be well.



Jacob, I have been holding Tammy since TUESDAY, with her first promise of getting her Tues NIGHT in a certain time frame, and then the next morning she tells me she has 30 min that she can come get her and I get back to her within 15 min, but have not heard back from her since. I have sent her 3 pm's since then and she has still not answered back.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 27, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Jacob, I have been holding Tammy since TUESDAY, with her first promise of getting her Tues NIGHT in a certain time frame, and then the next morning she tells me she has 30 min that she can come get her and I get back to her within 15 min, but have not heard back from her since. I have sent her 3 pm's since then and she has still not answered back.



Just void her or give her away, it's her fault for not responding. If she says anything tell her you were waiting on her with no response, you have a the right to void her.


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 27, 2015)

Hello beautiful people! c:
oh... did I come in at a wrong time? sounds like a serious discussion going on..  o__o;;


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 27, 2015)

I've got to run to the store real quick. I'm giving her until I get back and then I'm gonna just load my game. She was in boxes at 11 am yesterday.

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> Hello beautiful people! c:
> oh... did I come in at a wrong time? sounds like a serious discussion going on..  o__o;;



HA, no. I'm just having an issue with someone who was supposed to pick up a villager 2 days ago.


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 27, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> I've got to run to the store real quick. I'm giving her until I get back and then I'm gonna just load my game. She was in boxes at 11 am yesterday.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



what!! psssh, just void that villager or put it up for sell/giveaway if anything =_= i just hate when people don't keep to their word.
I mean it'd be nice for that person to give you reason as to why they can't pick their villager up whatnot.. that's so RUDE! D: <
side note... I finally dyed my hair pink guys dun dun dunnn!! end of the world is coming soon ~ ahaha jk jk xD


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 27, 2015)

Honestly I don't keep any villagers for anyone anymore because a lot of people do that, it's not your job to keep a villager for them and they're pretty much using you right now. Tell her hey I've been waiting long enough I'll be voiding in an hour.


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 27, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Honestly I don't keep any villagers for anyone anymore because a lot of people do that, it's not your job to keep a villager for them and they're pretty much using you right now. Tell her hey I've been waiting long enough I'll be voiding in an hour.



seriously.. we're nice enough to give the villagers away at this point, but when they don't even bother showing up or w.e then forget it ~ they're just taking advantage over your kindness and generosity. pfft -.-


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 27, 2015)

Whew!!! She finally Pm'ed me as I was getting back home! Yay! Tammy is now rehomed and I can keep going . On a side note, she sent me a hefty tip so I will be donating some to go towards my bet and towards taking off the final cost of whoever wins the Popsicle.


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 27, 2015)

I was holding a villager in my cycling thread because someone practically begged me to or they'd lose them from their main town, took them three days and kept stalling because they kept getting other villagers from other people for free so they messed me around thinking I'd hold her forever. I said I'm voiding her in 30 mins and he picked her up straight away when I said that. 

Hate when people use others kindness against them.


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 27, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Whew!!! She finally Pm'ed me as I was getting back home! Yay! Tammy is now rehomed and I can keep going . On a side note, she sent me a hefty tip so I will be donating some to go towards my bet and towards taking off the final cost of whoever wins the Popsicle.



Oh! lol.. so what was her excuse if you don't mind me asking c:


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 27, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Oh! lol.. so what was her excuse if you don't mind me asking c:



She had some unexpected craziness that kept her from home. I know she meant well, just got agitated in holding up bringing my babies back. Gonna try and move 2 more out and then I'll start bringing them back in!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 27, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> She had some unexpected craziness that kept her from home. I know she meant well, just got agitated in holding up bringing my babies back. Gonna try and move 2 more out and then I'll start bringing them back in!!!!!!!!



Oh i see ~ haha.. good luck in your cycling! :3


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 27, 2015)

On another note.... LOOK what buuunii made me!!!!!!! (Its me and aleshapie!!!)


----------



## Damniel (Aug 27, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> On another note.... LOOK what buuunii made me!!!!!!! (Its me and aleshapie!!!)
> View attachment 145106



Aw its adorable!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 27, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> On another note.... LOOK what buuunii made me!!!!!!! (Its me and aleshapie!!!)
> View attachment 145106



ahhh that's sooo freakn adorable!! <3 congrats on your new piece!!! ;D


----------



## Jacob (Aug 27, 2015)

Recieved your donation DaCoSim, updated the Donation Pool, and contacted Miharu about you +50 btb toward the bet, thank you.


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 27, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Aw its adorable!



THX!!! Making a sig with it right now!!!



naekoya said:


> ahhh that's sooo freakn adorable!! <3 congrats on your new piece!!! ;D



Thx so much!!!



Jacob_lawall said:


> Recieved your donation DaCoSim, updated the Donation Pool, and contacted Miharu about you +50 btb toward the bet, thank you!



YVW

- - - Post Merge - - -

Made a siggy with it and added it to my sig rotator


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 27, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> THX!!! Making a sig with it right now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's cute! yeah I just decided to put all my personal sigs in one rotator too x3


----------



## Damniel (Aug 27, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 27, 2015)

it's so quiet today =w=


----------



## Jacob (Aug 27, 2015)

naekoya said:


> it's so quiet today =w=



Yes, with Miharu being sick, and me getting ready for school, I doubt this thread will have a lot going on for another day or two.


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 27, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Yes, with Miharu being sick, and me getting ready for school, I doubt this thread will have a lot going on for another day or two.



yeah! everyone will be so busy soon aww D;


----------



## Miharu (Aug 27, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> On another note.... LOOK what buuunii made me!!!!!!! (Its me and aleshapie!!!)
> View attachment 145106


THAT'S SO CUTEEEE!! D'AWWWW!!!~ Also thank you so much for your donations!! >//v//< Also your tbt entry has been updated on the OP! c: 



Jacob_lawall said:


> Yes, with Miharu being sick, and me getting ready for school, I doubt this thread will have a lot going on for another day or two.


Yeahhhh ; v ; I'm feeling a lot better now though!!! Still resting and taking it easy ahahah XD


----------



## Damniel (Aug 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> THAT'S SO CUTEEEE!! D'AWWWW!!!~ Also thank you so much for your donations!! >//v//< Also your tbt entry has been updated on the OP! c:
> 
> 
> Yeahhhh ; v ; I'm feeling a lot better now though!!! Still resting and taking it easy ahahah XD



I hope you feel better! Being sick really sucks.


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 27, 2015)

ahhh bae <3 did you take your medicine? ; v;


----------



## Miharu (Aug 27, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I hope you feel better! Being sick really sucks.


Thank you!!! ; v ; Yeah it really does suck!! DX



naekoya said:


> ahhh bae <3 did you take your medicine? ; v;


BAAEEEEE I MISSED YOU <3333333333 Oh I actually haven't LOOOL It's not too bad, fever is down, and it's only a cold XD So no sore throat, coughing, etc. Just a little bit of a runny nose c:


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Thank you!!! ; v ; Yeah it really does suck!! DX
> 
> 
> BAAEEEEE I MISSED YOU <3333333333 Oh I actually haven't LOOOL It's not too bad, fever is down, and it's only a cold XD So no sore throat, coughing, etc. Just a little bit of a runny nose c:



ahh -whew- that's a relief ~ good to hear you're getting back to your old self again ;D <3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 27, 2015)

naekoya said:


> ahh -whew- that's a relief ~ good to hear you're getting back to your old self again ;D <3



Thanks for worrying!!! ;//v//; <3 It's so hot here though ; __ ; I just can't wait for winter to come around <3


----------



## Damniel (Aug 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Thanks for worrying!!! ;//v//; <3 It's so hot here though ; __ ; I just can't wait for winter to come around <3



You live in Cali so the winters arent bad for you.., In the east coast i gets to below 0!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Thanks for worrying!!! ;//v//; <3 It's so hot here though ; __ ; I just can't wait for winter to come around <3



yessss! christmasssss... tree... lights.... hot cocoa ~ movie marathon and cuddling with our baes ;v; <333
lastly, we get to wear our cute kigurumis wooo!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 27, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> You live in Cali so the winters arent bad for you.., In the east coast i gets to below 0!


Oh gosh!!! ; __ ; At least in winter you could keep yourself warm with lots of clothing and blankets! In the summer it sucks for us since we can't really walk around naked in the house when it's super hot LOL It's indecent XD So it's like even if you are wearing a crop top and shorts, you'll still be hot. Even if there is a fan, the fan will just blow hot air at you ; __ ; (Not using AC since it costs money ahaha ) 



naekoya said:


> yessss! christmasssss... tree... lights.... hot cocoa ~ movie marathon and cuddling with our baes ;v; <333
> lastly, we get to wear our cute kigurumis wooo!


HOT COCOA YESSSSSSS <3 <3 <3 WOOO!! I just love winter <3 At least winter where I live ahahaha XD It's so nice and we can just cuddle in our blankets and keep warm!!! I think the hardest part about winter is waking up because you are so warm and comfy in bed, it's hard to get up ahahaha


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HOT COCOA YESSSSSSS <3 <3 <3 WOOO!! I just love winter <3 At least winter where I live ahahaha XD It's so nice and we can just cuddle in our blankets and keep warm!!! I think the hardest part about winter is waking up because you are so warm and comfy in bed, it's hard to get up ahahaha



that is so true ahaha! I usually always just curl up to the side with the blanket and my bf just cuddles over me he's like my heater <3 hehe


----------



## Miharu (Aug 27, 2015)

naekoya said:


> that is so true ahaha! I usually always just curl up to the side with the blanket and my bf just cuddles over me he's like my heater <3 hehe



You guys are so cute!!!! <3 We do the same ahahaha!~ It's just too warm and comfy under our blankets during winter ; v ; 

I have so many sweaters ahaha I love winter outfits <3 They are so cute!~


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> You guys are so cute!!!! <3 We do the same ahahaha!~ It's just too warm and comfy under our blankets during winter ; v ;
> 
> I have so many sweaters ahaha I love winter outfits <3 They are so cute!~



I love knit sweaters!!! so soft and warm <33 haha! exactly and I get pretty cold easily too @~@


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Thank you!!! ; v ; Yeah it really does suck!! DX
> 
> 
> BAAEEEEE I MISSED YOU <3333333333 Oh I actually haven't LOOOL It's not too bad, fever is down, and it's only a cold XD So no sore throat, coughing, etc. Just a little bit of a runny nose c:



o: Ahh I hope you feel better!

And speaking of winter.... My favorite season!  I really enjoy the cold xD


----------



## Miharu (Aug 27, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I love knit sweaters!!! so soft and warm <33 haha! exactly and I get pretty cold easily too @~@


Same here!!! ;//v//; <3 Have you heard of the brand "Omo-cat?" It's an online shop >//v//< Prices are kind of on the pricey side, but the style is so cute!! I have like 4 shirts/sweaters from them! They are so warm and cute <3



Lucanosa said:


> o: Ahh I hope you feel better!
> 
> And speaking of winter.... My favorite season!  I really enjoy the cold xD



Thank you so much!! >//v/< I'm definitely feeling a lot better!! Still recovering though!! 

-HIGH FIVES- SAMEEEE!~ I just love the winter <3 The cold is so nice!!!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Same here!!! ;//v//; <3 Have you heard of the brand "Omo-cat?" It's an online shop >//v//< Prices are kind of on the pricey side, but the style is so cute!! I have like 4 shirts/sweaters from them! They are so warm and cute <3



yeahh! i think you linked me their site before, I'm definitely asking my bf to get me one o w o weee ~ !!! <3 LOL


----------



## Miharu (Aug 27, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeahh! i think you linked me their site before, I'm definitely asking my bf to get me one o w o weee ~ !!! <3 LOL



YEEEEEE!~ AHAHAHA Which ones do you love the most? <3


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YEEEEEE!~ AHAHAHA Which ones do you love the most? <3



i like the windowgirl and toastgirl =w= oo1 hajime is cute too! ahah


----------



## Miharu (Aug 27, 2015)

naekoya said:


> i like the windowgirl and toastgirl =w= oo1 hajime is cute too! ahah



YEEE!~ I love ToastGirl, DemonBoy, Fudanshi/Fujoshi, OniBoy, PrettyBoy, FishBoy, and Dangergirl!! I pretty much like them all LOL Top 5 would definitely be DEMONBOY, TOASTGIRL, DANGERGIRL, ONIBOY, and FUDANISHI/FUJOSHI. Hahaha!~ Slowly buying them one by one!~ I currently have Dangergirl, Demonboy, Shotaboy, and the fudanshi shirt!~ <3


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YEEE!~ I love ToastGirl, DemonBoy, Fudanshi/Fujoshi, OniBoy, PrettyBoy, FishBoy, and Dangergirl!! I pretty much like them all LOL Top 5 would definitely be DEMONBOY, TOASTGIRL, DANGERGIRL, ONIBOY, and FUDANISHI/FUJOSHI. Hahaha!~ Slowly buying them one by one!~ I currently have Dangergirl, Demonboy, Shotaboy, and the fudanshi shirt!~ <3



Nice ~ !! yeah i love graphic tees <3 >w< 
its like you get to have choices based on whatever you're in the mood for ~ hahah


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 27, 2015)

bumping this back up c:
anyways hii i haven't really been on in the past two-ish days !!


----------



## Taj (Aug 27, 2015)

Yawns real loud. Good morning

- - - Post Merge - - -






whhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm watching some Teen Nick and for summer everything is popsicles ;o;


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 27, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> bumping this back up c:
> anyways hii i haven't really been on in the past two-ish days !!


ah ~ welcome back? haha how've you been? :3



neester14 said:


> Yawns real loud. Good morning
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



nice one xD


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 27, 2015)

So.... sleepy..... QQ


----------



## Taj (Aug 27, 2015)

Seriously though
It's morning in my cycle town


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 27, 2015)

naekoya said:


> ah ~ welcome back? haha how've you been? :3


i've been good!! 
i have to go on an 8 hour car ride tomorrow tho to see family that _i don't even know_ o.o
wbu??


----------



## Jacob (Aug 27, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> i've been good!!
> i have to go on an 8 hour car ride tomorrow tho to see family that _i don't even know_ o.o
> wbu??



I am going on a long car ride tomorrow as well.


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 27, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> i've been good!!
> i have to go on an 8 hour car ride tomorrow tho to see family that _i don't even know_ o.o
> wbu??



I hope you have fun meeting them! ^^​


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 27, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I am going on a long car ride tomorrow as well.


are u going home??


----------



## Jacob (Aug 27, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> are u going home??



No, I am going to the shore for 2 more days. I am home right now haha.


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 27, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> i've been good!!
> i have to go on an 8 hour car ride tomorrow tho to see family that _i don't even know_ o.o
> wbu??



trying to fix something that's been bugging me atm.. like I can't seem to view my posts replies in my shop ~_~
and I'm getting requests that I can't even see LOL. Oh wow 8 hrs o__o that is quite a drive ~~


----------



## Jacob (Aug 27, 2015)

naekoya said:


> trying to fix something that's been bugging me atm.. like I can't seem to view my posts replies in my shop ~_~
> and I'm getting requests that I can't even see LOL. Oh wow 8 hrs o__o that is quite a drive ~~



I believe that is a small glitch, it used to happen to me a lot, just keep reloading the page and it should be back to normal in a few minutes.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 27, 2015)

Tomorrows my mothers birthday! So were taking a bus to New York City and seeing a play and have diner!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 27, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I believe that is a small glitch, it used to happen to me a lot, just keep reloading the page and it should be back to normal in a few minutes.



yeah I've been spamming refresh button @~@ lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> Tomorrows my mothers birthday! So were taking a bus to New York City and seeing a play and have diner!



oh how nice! Happy Birthday to your mother and hope you guys have a wonderful time :3


----------



## Damniel (Aug 27, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah I've been spamming refresh button @~@ lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Haha thanks! I do not really like NYC but ill make an exception for tomorrow!


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 27, 2015)

naekoya said:


> trying to fix something that's been bugging me atm.. like I can't seem to view my posts replies in my shop ~_~
> and I'm getting requests that I can't even see LOL. Oh wow 8 hrs o__o that is quite a drive ~~


just keep refreshing the page, it'll load eventually. cc:


----------



## Jacob (Aug 27, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Haha thanks! I do not really like NYC but ill make an exception for tomorrow!



I love NYC, I get about 50 street pass every time I go.


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 27, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> No, I am going to the shore for 2 more days. I am home right now haha.


dude why are you going back for two days?? that makes no sense





Call me Daniel said:


> Haha thanks! I do not really like NYC but ill make an exception for tomorrow!


nyc is my fav


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 27, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> nyc is my fav





Jacob_lawall said:


> I love NYC, I get about 50 street pass every time I go.



I live like 1 hour away from NYC I hate it ;w;​


----------



## Damniel (Aug 27, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I love NYC, I get about 50 street pass every time I go.



Not if you get pickpocketed...

- - - Post Merge - - -



oswaldies said:


> I live like 1 hour away from NYC I hate it ;w;​



I live on the other side of the Hudson river so 5 minutes.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 27, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I live like 1 hour away from NYC I hate it ;w;​



Ya I live about an hour away as well.


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 27, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I live on the other side of the Hudson river so 5 minutes.




I have very bad worries and anxiety so when I go in NYC I'm afraid I might die or get robbed.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 27, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I have very bad worries and anxiety so when I go in NYC I'm afraid I might die or get robbed.



well you won't die but you might get robbed. better keep your phone in your front pocket!


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 27, 2015)

yo we all live an hour away from nyc


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 27, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> yo we all live an hour away from nyc




It scares me to know we live so close, all though your as you say "chill"
I'm 11 why do I sound like an old person *dies*


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 27, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> just keep refreshing the page, it'll load eventually. cc:



finally fixed the stupid problem thanks to Jacob!!! ;D hahah
ohh btw ~ I finally dyed my hair pink! o w o huehue <3



Spoiler


----------



## Jacob (Aug 27, 2015)

naekoya said:


> finally fixed the stupid problem thanks to Jacob!!! ;D hahah
> ohh btw ~ I finally dyed my hair pink! o w o huehue <3
> 
> 
> ...



I really like the way you dip dyed, it looks amazing.


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 27, 2015)

naekoya said:


> finally fixed the stupid problem thanks to Jacob!!! ;D hahah
> ohh btw ~ I finally dyed my hair pink! o w o huehue <3
> 
> 
> ...


ahh it looks so good!! i'm probably dying my hair blonder next month but nothing big haha


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 27, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> ahh it looks so good!! i'm probably dying my hair blonder next month but nothing big haha




I'm bleaching mine once I grow my hair out, which will not happen because I am trapped in a male body


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 27, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I really like the way you dip dyed, it looks amazing.


sankyuuu ~ yeah didn't wanted to freak people out in public! xD hahah


lizzy541 said:


> ahh it looks so good!! i'm probably dying my hair blonder next month but nothing big haha


oh definitely ~ yeah go for it :3 I do colorings myself at home.. I don't trust hairdressers at the salon tbh >__>


----------



## Damniel (Aug 27, 2015)

naekoya said:


> finally fixed the stupid problem thanks to Jacob!!! ;D hahah
> ohh btw ~ I finally dyed my hair pink! o w o huehue <3
> 
> 
> ...



You look gorgeous! Excellent choice of colors!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 27, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> You look gorgeous! Excellent choice of colors!



thank you! x3 I was actually debating on whether to do the whole hair or not, but decided to take a step back on the whole pink scenerio lol.


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 27, 2015)

OK I am all done with my newest siggy. I really need to find better background banner/borders but I still think its cute


----------



## Damniel (Aug 27, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> OK I am all done with my newest siggy. I really need to find better background banner/borders but I still think its cute



Its really cute but you might wanna expand it so it fits the whole box instead of one side! Just a suggestion.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 27, 2015)

Hey guys!!! ʕ•̀ω•́ʔ✧ Glad to see you guys chatting! (*?ω｀*) I just finished dinner! I think my fever is gone too! Just currently resting and watching anime now ahahaha! What are you guys up to?


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hey guys!!! ʕ?̀ω?́ʔ✧ Glad to see you guys chatting! (*?ω｀*) I just finished dinner! I think my fever is gone too! Just currently resting and watching anime now ahahaha! What are you guys up to?



Glad you are feeling better!! I am actually making a keychain right now! Also waiting for 12:30 or so, because apparently Mars will be visible!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 27, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Glad you are feeling better!! I am actually making a keychain right now! Also waiting for 12:30 or so, because apparently Mars will be visible!


Thank you! (*?ω｀*) Ohhh!! That is awesome!!! What kind of keychain are you making? 

WHAT?! 12;30am PST time?? O:


----------



## Damniel (Aug 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Thank you! (*?ω｀*) Ohhh!! That is awesome!!! What kind of keychain are you making?
> 
> WHAT?! 12;30am PST time?? O:



12:30 est so 9:30 for you!


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Thank you! (*?ω｀*) Ohhh!! That is awesome!!! What kind of keychain are you making?
> 
> WHAT?! 12;30am PST time?? O:



EST ^.^ And its something called boondoggle. Its really addicting, lol. Its also really calming for me, but probably not something great to for the impatient to try!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hey guys!!! ʕ•̀ω•́ʔ✧ Glad to see you guys chatting! (*?ω｀*) I just finished dinner! I think my fever is gone too! Just currently resting and watching anime now ahahaha! What are you guys up to?



why hello there you! lol <3 I need to go make dinner soon ~ meh hahah 
aw glad to hear that! :3 -hugs-


----------



## Miharu (Aug 27, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> 12:30 est so 9:30 for you!


OHHH SWEET thank you! (๑?̀ㅂ?́)و✧


MissLily123 said:


> EST ^.^ And its something called boondoggle. Its really addicting, lol. Its also really calming for me, but probably not something great to for the impatient to try!


OH NICE XD you should post a picture of it when you finish! 


naekoya said:


> why hello there you! lol <3 I need to go make dinner soon ~ meh hahah
> aw glad to hear that! :3 -hugs-


HI BAEEE ❤(ӦｖӦ｡) Dawww what are you making for dinner? XD


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH SWEET thank you! (๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧
> 
> OH NICE XD you should post a picture of it when you finish!
> 
> HI BAEEE ❤(ӦｖӦ｡) Dawww what are you making for dinner? XD



Maybe I will. I don't think its gonna turn out really well LOL! Its waaayyy to big to be a keychain, but it'll make a great decoration of some sorts I guess!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HI BAEEE ❤(ӦｖӦ｡) Dawww what are you making for dinner? XD



just finished making some chinese/korean spicy noodles called JamPong :3
hehe ~


----------



## Miharu (Aug 28, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Maybe I will. I don't think its gonna turn out really well LOL! Its waaayyy to big to be a keychain, but it'll make a great decoration of some sorts I guess!


OHHH I want to see it! I bet it looks awesome XD 



naekoya said:


> just finished making some chinese/korean spicy noodles called JamPong :3
> hehe ~


NICE!!!! Ahh I really want to try your cooking >//^//<  Sounds so yummy! Hahaha XD


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 28, 2015)

HEY JASMINE ♥


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH I want to see it! I bet it looks awesome XD
> 
> 
> NICE!!!! Ahh I really want to try your cooking >//^//<  Sounds so yummy! Hahaha XD



aw thanks love!!! most definitely for MY BAEE <3 ;D 
anything you like... if it's mainly Korean dishes then yes.. AHAHA


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 28, 2015)

Should my user title be cutiepie or babyface


----------



## Miharu (Aug 28, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> HEY JASMINE ♥


HI LIZZY!!!!!! ❤(ӦｖӦ｡) HOW ARE YOU <3



naekoya said:


> aw thanks love!!! most definitely for MY BAEE <3 ;D
> anything you like... if it's mainly Korean dishes then yes.. AHAHA


YAAAYYY AHAHAAHA YES Korean food is so yummy (≧∇≦)b Your boyfriend is so lucky!!! XD


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 28, 2015)

I made gumbo for dinner with shrimp, crawfish and scallops. I also made spice cupcakes with cheesecake icing. Sooo yummy!!!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 28, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> I made gumbo for dinner with shrimp, crawfish and scallops. I also made spice cupcakes with cheesecake icing. Sooo yummy!!!


That sounds delicious omg! I love seafood so much!! (*?ω｀*) You guys are all making such delicious dishes ; v;


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HI LIZZY!!!!!! ❤(ӦｖӦ｡) HOW ARE YOU <3
> 
> 
> YAAAYYY AHAHAAHA YES Korean food is so yummy (≧∇≦)b Your boyfriend is so lucky!!! XD


Oh he better be ;D haha <3


DaCoSim said:


> I made gumbo for dinner with shrimp, crawfish and scallops. I also made spice cupcakes with cheesecake icing. Sooo yummy!!!



omg that sounds so delish right now! hahah I'm also eating chocolate cake atm x3 hmmhm soooo good ~


----------



## Miharu (Aug 28, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Oh he better be ;D haha <3



If he's not, then I'll give him a good talking to ;D HAHA XD


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> If he's not, then I'll give him a good talking to ;D HAHA XD



LMAO!! you can tell him the next time I call ~ hahah xD


----------



## Jacob (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> If he's not, then I'll give him a good talking to ;D HAHA XD



Miharu, what about your boyfriend? He was here for one day.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 28, 2015)

naekoya said:


> LMAO!! you can tell him the next time I call ~ hahah xD


YEEEEEE!!!!! XD Hahhahaha  I SHALL!!! It's so funny talking with him XD 



Jacob_lawall said:


> Miharu, what about your boyfriend? He was here for one day.


HAHAHA I honestly think he only made it to mess with me ahahaha (He does play ACNL though XD) I'll try to get him active on tbt ahahaha!!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 28, 2015)

It WAS really good. I made it spicy as well. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I really wish they'd make a pumpkin collectible. Or a jack o lantern one.  So ready for pumpkin stuff. Pumpkin spice creamer, pumpkin spice lattes from star bucks, pumpkin roll with pecans and my famous pumpkin cheesecake.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 28, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> It WAS really good. I made it spicy as well.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I really wish they'd make a pumpkin collectible. Or a jack o lantern one.  So ready for pumpkin stuff. Pumpkin spice creamer, pumpkin spice lattes from star bucks, pumpkin roll with pecans and my famous pumpkin cheesecake.


Ahhh that's awesome!!! I love spicy food!! XD

That would be so cute!!! I really love that idea!! ALSO YESSSSS I love the pumpkin spice lattes from starbucks!! They are so delicious!!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 28, 2015)

Night everyone! I hope you guys had a great night! (*?ω｀*)

I forgot to add in, I will be adding some new updates when i wake up! This will be regarding the badges and the next raffle! (≧∇≦)b (Not the raffle happening this sunday. This will be directed towards future raffles after this raffle on sat)


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 28, 2015)

Morning Daniel


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 28, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Good morning everyone!





DaCoSim said:


> Morning Daniel



Good morning everyone!


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 28, 2015)

Good Morning everyone, I just woke up


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 28, 2015)

Morning lovelies ~ =w=


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 28, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Morning lovelies ~ =w=



It's the afternoon where I live ;o;


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 28, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> It's the afternoon where I live ;o;



I thought you were est? lol it hasn't even past 12 yet x3


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 28, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I thought you were est? lol it hasn't even past 12 yet x3



Well I consider it the afternoon if it's past 11 cx


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 28, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Well I consider it the afternoon if it's past 11 cx



ah I see ~ haha fair enough >w<


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 28, 2015)

Oh wait, do you live in EST too ;o; x3


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 28, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Oh wait, do you live in EST too ;o; x3



Yep! but I'm more south than upper east huehue o w o


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 28, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Yep! but I'm more south than upper east huehue o w o



I live in New York ;A;


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

New Jersian over here!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 28, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I live in New York ;A;


Yeah, I think you and Lizzy live in the same state from what I read before? heh


Call me Daniel said:


> New Jersian over here!


ohhh Jersey shoresss! lol jk wish I could travel to different places :3
but then again.. I miss Cali more ~ o u o


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 28, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Yeah, I think you and Lizzy live in the same state from what I read before? heh
> 
> ohhh Jersey shoresss! lol jk wish I could travel to different places :3
> but then again.. I miss Cali more ~ o u o



Me and Lizzy live like 1 hour away because she's in Jersey. oAo


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Yeah, I think you and Lizzy live in the same state from what I read before? heh
> 
> ohhh Jersey shoresss! lol jk wish I could travel to different places :3
> but then again.. I miss Cali more ~ o u o



I actually don't live near jersey shore but the other side of NYC! The view of the city is really nice!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 28, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Me and Lizzy live like 1 hour away because she's in Jersey. oAo



Ohh  that's cool! I think it's fun knowing that ppl you meet online live close by haha >v <


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 28, 2015)

I live in the countryside in New York. I love the peace~


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 28, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Ohh  that's cool! I think it's fun knowing that ppl you meet online live close by haha >v <



Eh, Lizzy thinks I'm annoying so she's most likely not that happy, heh.


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 28, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I live in the countryside in New York. I love the peace~


that sounds so nice! ;v; idk why but like I imagine hilltops and like all these greenery lots of flowers around haha! kind of like an anime countryside scene x3


oswaldies said:


> Eh, Lizzy thinks I'm annoying so she's most likely not that happy, heh.


wait.. what? o___o!


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 28, 2015)

naekoya said:


> wait.. what? o___o!



Why is that so shocking? ;o;


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 28, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Why is that so shocking? ;o;



No, I mean did she literally "say" that to you or that's "your" thought of how she thinks of you o.o is what I'm trying to figure out...


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 28, 2015)

naekoya said:


> No, I mean did she literally "say" that to you or that's "your" thought of how she thinks of you o.o is what I'm trying to figure out...



Oh. she said that to me ; o ;


----------



## Miharu (Aug 28, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Eh, Lizzy thinks I'm annoying so she's most likely not that happy, heh.



Let's try to not talk about who dislikes who please as that may or can start an argument. Whether if this is true or not, there's no need to announce it publicly. c: Thanks!

____________________________________

Morning everyone! ❤(ӦｖӦ｡)


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 28, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I actually don't live near jersey shore but the other side of NYC! The view of the city is really nice!



Luckyyyy! take some pics! upload a gallery for us ;D
haha the city view from "my side" hahah 
but yeah that's awesome that you can see from that distances :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Morning everyone! ❤(ӦｖӦ｡)



Good morning sunshineee ~ how are you feeling today? 
any better or still the same?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning everyone! ❤(ӦｖӦ｡)



Good morning! c:
Are you feeling any better?


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Let's try to not talk about who dislikes who please as that may or can start an argument. Whether if this is true or not, there's no need to announce it publicly. c: Thanks!



Oh, sorry I just wanted to answer naekoya's question. c:​


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 28, 2015)

heyooo all n___n


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 28, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> heyooo all n___n



hiiiii ~ c:


----------



## Jacob (Aug 28, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> heyooo all n___n



Hello, I have not seen you in a while. How are you?


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 28, 2015)

Good Afternoon everyone ~​


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 28, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Hello, I have not seen you in a while. How are you?


I'm good! I haven't been on much bc my computer is in the shop... how are you guys?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 28, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Good morning sunshineee ~ how are you feeling today?
> any better or still the same?


Morning baeee!~ <3 I'm feeling a lot better!! My fever is gone now! XD I hope it doesn't come back ahahaha XD Thanks for asking!! <3 How are you? <3



Lucanosa said:


> Good morning! c:
> Are you feeling any better?


Morning!! Yeah I'm feeling a lot better!! My fever went away! x] I just hope it stays that way ahahaha! XD How are you doing this morning? <3



oswaldies said:


> Oh, sorry I just wanted to answer naekoya's question. c:​


She didn't give you a question to answer. Her question wasn't "Does ___ like you? o:"
She only stated that it's fun to know people online who lives close to you. c: 



The Hidden Owl said:


> heyooo all n___n


THE HIDDEN OWLLLL OMG IT'S BEEN SO LONG!!! How have you been??? XD


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 28, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I'm good! I haven't been on much bc my computer is in the shop... how are you guys?



waiting for summer to come to an end :3 lol.


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 28, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I'm good! I haven't been on much bc my computer is in the shop... how are you guys?



Ahh~ I would never be able to live without my computer, even if it was for a few days ; o ;​


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning baeee!~ <3 I'm feeling a lot better!! My fever is gone now! XD I hope it doesn't come back ahahaha XD Thanks for asking!! <3 How are you? <3



woke up grouchy hahah! trying to wake up before my bf did so I can WAKE him up xD LOLLl <33333


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning!! Yeah I'm feeling a lot better!! My fever went away! x] I just hope it stays that way ahahaha! XD How are you doing this morning? <3



That's good!  I'm glad you're feeling better! ;]  Make sure to take it easy for awhile after you were sick so you don't get it back o:
And I'm good!  Tired, but good!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I'm good! I haven't been on much bc my computer is in the shop... how are you guys?



OWLLL HEY!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

And hey Miharu whats up? Are you feeling better?


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm so glad that you are feeling better Miharu! ~ <3​


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> THE HIDDEN OWLLLL OMG IT'S BEEN SO LONG!!! How have you been??? XD


Heeeeyyyyyy!!! I've been good! I just started my first class two days ago so I'm still getting myself togethef for the school year... I'm still super lazy ahahaha



oswaldies said:


> Ahh~ I would never be able to live without my computer, even if it was for a few days ; o ;​


Try living without it for 1 1/2 months. v.v


----------



## Miharu (Aug 28, 2015)

naekoya said:


> woke up grouchy hahah! trying to wake up before my bf did so I can WAKE him up xD LOLLl <33333


D'AWWWW!!!! -hugs- LOL Did he at least wake up for you? XD



Lucanosa said:


> That's good!  I'm glad you're feeling better! ;]  Make sure to take it easy for awhile after you were sick so you don't get it back o:
> And I'm good!  Tired, but good!


Hehe thank you! >/v//< I will definitely take it easy! c: I've been laying in bed for the past 2 days hahaha XD 

Aww!! I hope you get your energy back soon!! > v<b



Call me Daniel said:


> And hey Miharu whats up? Are you feeling better?



I just woke up hahah! Patrick is about to make me something to eat c: And yes!! I'm feeling a lot better! > v<b
My temperature is currently 98.8 c: 

What are you up to? XD



oswaldies said:


> I'm so glad that you are feeling better Miharu! ~ <3​


Thank you!!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

im just stalking tbt for now! Its good that your feeling  better, make your bae your personal chef!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 28, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Heeeeyyyyyy!!! I've been good! I just started my first class two days ago so I'm still getting myself togethef for the school year... I'm still super lazy ahahaha
> 
> 
> Try living without it for 1 1/2 months. v.v


OH GOSH AHAHA good luck in school man!!! ; v ; You can do it!!!

When you have time you should definitely read our updates! We've added in a lot of new things! XD 



Call me Daniel said:


> im just stalking tbt for now! Its good that your feeling  better, make your bae your personal chef!


*STALKER ALERT* Joking ahahaha!! 
Thank you!!! ;v ; YESS I SHALL HAHAHA XD


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> D'AWWWW!!!! -hugs- LOL Did he at least wake up for you? XD



yeeee ~ he did then just cuddled me back saying 5 more minutes LOLOL.. don't need a teddy for sure >w<


----------



## Miharu (Aug 28, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeeee ~ he did then just cuddled me back saying 5 more minutes LOLOL.. don't need a teddy for sure >w<



D'AWWW That is just too cute!!! Hahahaha!! Was it actually the "Just 5 more minutes" or did it end up longer than 10 minutes? Bwuahahah XD


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> D'AWWW That is just too cute!!! Hahahaha!! Was it actually the "Just 5 more minutes" or did it end up longer than 10 minutes? Bwuahahah XD



nahh he did get up, before he's late for work  LOL.. x3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 28, 2015)

naekoya said:


> nahh he did get up, before he's late for work  LOL.. x3



LOOOL That's good!!! Hahahaha XD I'm always like that before work, I'll hit snooze on my alarm and just go back to sleep, and then when it's 15 minutes left before my shift starts, I hurry and get dressed, brush my teeth, then rush out LOL


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hehe thank you! >/v//< I will definitely take it easy! c: I've been laying in bed for the past 2 days hahaha XD
> 
> Aww!! I hope you get your energy back soon!! > v<b



XD Good!!! I'm just checking ;D  I've had that happen before when you just get over being sick and you don't take it easy ;n; And you end up sick next week ( NOT FUN )

And thank you!!!  I think it's because it feels like a weekend here.... I'm so lazy on weekends xD
And it's creepy how the sky is all white/gray no clouds it makes me think of the Truman Show


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOOOL That's good!!! Hahahaha XD I'm always like that before work, I'll hit snooze on my alarm and just go back to sleep, and then when it's 15 minutes left before my shift starts, I hurry and get dressed, brush my teeth, then rush out LOL



I know! that last minute rush ahaha, still it's worth it!! >:3


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 28, 2015)

This girl is in one of my classes and I seriously don't want to her to be in my class because she thought I was insane because I'm transgender, also she got mad at me and said she didn't want me to be transgender ; w ;​


----------



## Miharu (Aug 28, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD Good!!! I'm just checking ;D  I've had that happen before when you just get over being sick and you don't take it easy ;n; And you end up sick next week ( NOT FUN )
> 
> And thank you!!!  I think it's because it feels like a weekend here.... I'm so lazy on weekends xD
> And it's creepy how the sky is all white/gray no clouds it makes me think of the Truman Show


OH GOSH!!! That's definitely not fun!!! ; ___ ; 

LOL I feel you!!! I'm always just taking it easy/being a lazy potato when it's a day off for me hahaha!! Oh I've never seen the Truman Show XD



naekoya said:


> I know! that last minute rush ahaha, still it's worth it!! >:3


DEFINITELY IS AHAHAHA <3 That extra sleep we get in man ;D 



oswaldies said:


> This girl is in one of my classes and I seriously don't want to her to be in my class because she thought I was insane because I'm transgender, also she got mad at me and said she didn't want me to be transgender ; w ;​


If she's bullying you or if she's making you feel uncomfortable, I would say talk to your teacher about it c: Good luck! > v<b


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> If she's bullying you or if she's making you feel uncomfortable, I would say talk to your teacher about it c: Good luck! > v<b



She's not bulling me she just doesn't have much common sense ; w ;
I'm sorry if that was mean ; o ;​


----------



## Miharu (Aug 28, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> She's not bulling me she just doesn't have much common sense ; w ;
> I'm sorry if that was mean ; o ;​



You guys are still too young. I wouldn't blame her if she doesn't understand yet. Not only that, not many people are open minded or accepting of anything that's different from "normal". 

Thanks for clearing up the bullying part, I wasn't sure if she was bullying you or not so that's why I added "or if she's making you feel uncomfortable". c:


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> You guys are still too young. I wouldn't blame her if she doesn't understand yet. Not only that, not many people are open minded or accepting of anything that's different from "normal".
> 
> Thanks for clearing up the bullying part, I wasn't sure if she was bullying you or not so that's why I added "or if she's making you feel uncomfortable". c:



She told me she understood but then she kinda just got all, rude ; w :

But on a side note I'm trying to open back up Team Cake > w <​


----------



## Miharu (Aug 28, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> She told me she understood but then she kinda just got all, rude ; w :
> 
> But on a side note I'm trying to open back up Team Cake > w <​



Good luck with Team Cake! XD I thought Team Cake has been opened though! O: 

____________________________________________________________________________________________

There will be a big update soon! Look forward to it! c: I'm just waiting on Jacob to read through it!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 28, 2015)

yes new update! can't wait cx


----------



## Miharu (Aug 28, 2015)

✧ This will take place during future raffles (Any raffles after the one happening on Sunday!) Since a new rule will be added, after the raffle on Sunday we WILL be clearing out the raffle list once again. The rule we will be adding is  to enter the future raffles from now on, you'll need to have a minimum post of 50 posts or more! (No spamming please. If I see you spamming I'll give you a warning via PM/VM/ or here). You must also have been active in the last 5 days on our TP thread! 



Spoiler:  To sum up the new rules that will be added with the original rules ...



1. Must have 50+ posts on this thread. (No spamming, you'll get a warning via PM if I see you spamming the thread.)
2. Must have been active in the last 5 days on this thread.



✧ To receive badges now, you must be a popsicle member and you must have 50+ posts on our thread! I would like to give out badges to our active members! Once you hit 50+ posts, please feel free to request for a badge! (Please be patient when requesting for one! c: ) 



Spoiler: How to check how many posts you have on our thread



1. Go to the Basement
2. Once you see our thread, Look to the right where it says "Replies/Reviews"
3. Then just click on the number of replies and a tab will pop up showing who has the most posts and how many posts each person has! c:



✧ After the weekly event and raffle ends, we will be hosting mini giveaways at random times!

✧ We will be adding a "Quests" section to the OP soon!~ Where you can win/receive GFX made by myself for free for finishing these fun little quests! You may also be able to win some collectibles/tbt!

✧ The weekly event will be ending tomorrow night! (Saturday at 8pm PST time!) Good luck to everyone! 

✧ The raffle will be happening on Sunday at 1pm PST time! Please make sure to read the "News/Updates" as this raffle is a different kind of raffle! c: 

✧ If you guys have any other questions, please feel free to ask! 

​


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ✧ This will take place during future raffles (Any raffles after the one happening on Sunday!) Since a new rule will be added, after the raffle on Sunday we WILL be clearing out the raffle list once again. The rule we will be adding is  to enter the future raffles from now on, you'll need to have a minimum post of 50 posts or more! (No spamming please. If I see you spamming I'll give you a warning via PM/VM/ or here). You must also have been active in the last 5 days on our TP thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am the third top poster hehe...


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 28, 2015)

Ha!!!! When we first started looking at most posts on peoyne's big giveaway thread, I was # 12. Now as I look on this one, I'm starting out at #12 again!!!! It's fate!!!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 28, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ha!!!! When we first started looking at most posts on peoyne's big giveaway thread, I was # 12. Now as I look on this one, I'm starting out at #12 again!!!! It's fate!!!



I think i was number 5 for that giveaway, haha I posted on there a lot.


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 28, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I think i was number 5 for that giveaway, haha I posted on there a lot.



Yeah, I started in on day 2 or 3, and then was at my mom's for 3 days, so I didn't get to post much until I got home


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 28, 2015)

Sorry I haven't been as active on here>.<
School hit me hard this week and its hard keeping up with so many posts in this thread!
But I aim to be more involved here!
If I have time next week I will work on cycling and donate some of the tbt to the thread for more fun activities!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 28, 2015)

I ended up as 9th ranked by the time it ended though!


----------



## Taj (Aug 28, 2015)

I ended as Numba 3 so I guess I felt special?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm in 8th. Wow


----------



## Jacob (Aug 28, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> Sorry I haven't been as active on here>.<
> School hit me hard this week and its hard keeping up with so many posts in this thread!
> But I aim to be more involved here!
> If I have time next week I will work on cycling and donate some of the tbt to the thread for more fun activities!



No need to worry! School comes first; I start on Monday so I won't be as active on the forums...


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 28, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> No need to worry! School comes first; I start on Monday so I won't be as active on the forums...


Are you in high school or college?

Yea the forums die down a little once summer ends,
but i usually check on here between classes/before bed or when I wake up 
I haven't even touched my animal crossing games for the last week though.
Haven't had the motivation for it, would rather do my homework


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> Are you in high school or college?
> 
> Yea the forums die down a little once summer ends,
> but i usually check on here between classes/before bed or when I wake up
> ...



School starts Thursday....NOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 28, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> School starts Thursday....NOOOOO!!!!!!



What year are you going into?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 28, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> Are you in high school or college?
> 
> Yea the forums die down a little once summer ends,
> but i usually check on here between classes/before bed or when I wake up
> ...



I am only in 10th grade. What about you?


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 28, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I am only in 10th grade. What about you?



Man I feel old.
Im in my 3rd year of college

What classes are you taking this year?


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 28, 2015)

I took a few selfies and I look really weird, I'll show you guys in a few o w o


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 28, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I took a few selfies and I look really weird, I'll show you guys in a few o w o



SELFIES!
if only there was a way to texturize selfies.
My hair feels uber soft today and I wish you guys could feel it


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 28, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> SELFIES!
> if only there was a way to texturize selfies.
> My hair feels uber soft today and I wish you guys could feel it



Link: http://imgur.com/a/qNuXa#8


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 28, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Link: http://imgur.com/a/qNuXa#8


Awww they are so cute ^_^


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 28, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> Awww they are so cute ^_^



I tried doing some Japanese poses but I look really bad > w <


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> What year are you going into?



10th. The only thing i am looking forward to chorus!


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 28, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> 10th. The only thing i am looking forward to chorus!



What other classes you do have?
Omg you and jacob are the same age!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 28, 2015)

I love my new avatar I just made not too long ago xD hahah


----------



## Miharu (Aug 28, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I am the third top poster hehe...


YEEE!~ Go Daniel!!! Hahahaha!! XD I see my bae is slowly catching up to you! XD



DaCoSim said:


> Ha!!!! When we first started looking at most posts on peoyne's big giveaway thread, I was # 12. Now as I look on this one, I'm starting out at #12 again!!!! It's fate!!!


Omg!! It's definitely fate!!! Hahahaha XD 



misspiggy95 said:


> Sorry I haven't been as active on here>.<
> School hit me hard this week and its hard keeping up with so many posts in this thread!
> But I aim to be more involved here!
> If I have time next week I will work on cycling and donate some of the tbt to the thread for more fun activities!


No need to apologize at all!!! Good luck in school!! School is completely more important so it's understandable!!  >//v//< I'm so happy to see you again! ; v ; How have you been? Aside from being busy with school? 

D'aww thank you so much!!! 


naekoya said:


> I love my new avatar I just made not too long ago xD hahah


CAN I SAY YES PLEASE? HAHAHA XD <3


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> What other classes you do have?
> Omg you and jacob are the same age!



Honor classes for physics,chemistry, US histroy,and English.


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 28, 2015)

oooooohhhh Got Merengue ready to move!!! Auctioning her!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> CAN I SAY YES PLEASE? HAHAHA XD <3



A. Yes!!!!
B. Yes!!!!
C. -faints- .... 

LOLOL XDD

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> oooooohhhh Got Merengue ready to move!!! Auctioning her!



Good luck! c:


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> No need to apologize at all!!! Good luck in school!! School is completely more important so it's understandable!!  >//v//< I'm so happy to see you again! ; v ; How have you been? Aside from being busy with school?


Ive been good! I just been working and going to school so this past week I have had barely any free time.
But now its the weekend ^_^
Just waiting at my boyfriends house for him to get home lol, watching the last episode of attack on titan!
How have you been?


Call me Daniel said:


> Honor classes for physics,chemistry, US histroy,and English.



Oooo oI loveee chemistry, its what I want to major in.


----------



## Taj (Aug 28, 2015)

Lemme give you a runthrough of MY day:

1st period: Band (Tower of Terror)
It's not that bad, but my braces hurt so bad. It's like getting hit in the face with a jackhammer

2nd period: French (Cela ne veut pas la vie)
For the record, I think my French teacher has called me my rival about 4 times. I mean were both asian but that's it! I think she has mpd, she's always talks to herself

3rd Period: Family & Consumer Sciences (Hot Mess)
I don't mind sowing, but there's this kid in my cooking class that always creates a stink bomb when we attempt to make instant noodles

4th Period: Science (Torture Chamber)
I don't like to present myself in front of others which may seem weird to you considering how chatty I am. But I get panic attacks like every day. So when you add the science fair you turn me into a nervous wreck

5th Period: Social Studies (History of Boring)
It's just really really boring. That's it

6th Period: Language Arts (Blank Page)
3 words: Worst teacher ever. 
Me: What does copy mean?
Teacher: To write
Monday
Me: I have my paper!
Teacher: I said it has to be tpyed
Me: But-
Teacher: Detention
This was the 2nd day of school!

7th Period: Health & Physical Education
for one third of the time youre forced to play soccer with a bunc of unathletic people. The other two thirds youre forced to watch nudity. Not my cup of joe

8th Period: Math (Pre-Calc)





First day of school


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 28, 2015)

I cant wait for Chem this year. I love Science lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> 10th. The only thing i am looking forward to chorus!



Can't wait for A'Capella!!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 28, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> oooooohhhh Got Merengue ready to move!!! Auctioning her!


NICEEE!!! I hope you get lots of tbt for her! XD



naekoya said:


> A. Yes!!!!
> B. Yes!!!!
> C. -faints- ....
> 
> ...


I CHOOSE C!!! LOL



misspiggy95 said:


> Ive been good! I just been working and going to school so this past week I have had barely any free time.
> But now its the weekend ^_^
> Just waiting at my boyfriends house for him to get home lol, watching the last episode of attack on titan!
> How have you been?
> ...


That's great to hear!!! Oh gosh ; __ ; Yeah life can get really busy ; A ; 
OH NICE!!!! Attack on Titan is so awesome!! Who's your favorite character? ;D  I can definitely say Mikasa is mine <3 

I've been sick, but doing great!!! XD Still slightly sick, but definitely getting better! c:


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I cant wait for Chem this year. I love Science lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Science is life yo. One day i will make a potion to control all of humanity...


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 28, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Science is life yo. One day i will make a potion to control all of humanity...



It really is. And I cant wait to see my Spanish teacher! I tease her allll the time, lol. She is the one teacher I can tease and she teases me right back. I wish she wasn't retiring this year.... Spanish wont be the same without her. Lol you are such a goofball lol


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I CHOOSE C!!! LOL



You too cute man ~ calm down!! LOLLL <333 can't you see you're making him blush! xD ahaha


----------



## Miharu (Aug 28, 2015)

neester14 said:


> -snip-


DUDE I can't believe you guys have 8 periods... when I was in high school we only had 6 periods omg xD


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> It really is. And I cant wait to see my Spanish teacher! I tease her allll the time, lol. She is the one teacher I can tease and she teases me right back. I wish she wasn't retiring this year.... Spanish wont be the same without her. Lol you are such a goofball lol



haha yeah. PEARLLLLLLLL


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 28, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> haha yeah. PEARLLLLLLLL



No Daniel, lol. Not yet at least! And I am almost finished with my "Too-Long-to-Be-a-Keychain" thing lol! I like how its is turning out!!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> DUDE I can't believe you guys have 8 periods... when I was in high school we only had 6 periods omg xD



10 Periods for me hehe.


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 28, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> 10 Periods for me hehe.



that's crazy!!! what time do you guys even get off then o____o


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 28, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Lemme give you a runthrough of MY day:
> 
> 1st period: Band (Tower of Terror)
> It's not that bad, but my braces hurt so bad. It's like getting hit in the face with a jackhammer
> ...


Pre calc is easy stuff..
wait till you get to calculus.
I almost ripped my hair off multiple times.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> DUDE I can't believe you guys have 8 periods... when I was in high school we only had 6 periods omg xD



I have 9


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> No Daniel, lol. Not yet at least! And I am almost finished with my "Too-Long-to-Be-a-Keychain" thing lol! I like how its is turning out!!



Send the key-chain to me for free. Same for the Pearl


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> NICEEE!!! I hope you get lots of tbt for her! XD
> 
> 
> I CHOOSE C!!! LOL
> ...



Yea Mikasa is mine too!
She's adorable, and has such amazing courage.
Holy cow this battle between annie and eren though


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

naekoya said:


> that's crazy!!! what time do you guys even get off then o____o



7:40-3:00 but I don't mind, I'm not one to complain about school and stuff.


----------



## Taj (Aug 28, 2015)

Well considering I have a soccer game almost every day I go at 7:00am and get back at 6:00 pm


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 28, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> 7:40-3:00 but I don't mind, I'm not one to complain about school and stuff.



yeah.. I mean I personally didn't mind school, but damn trying to get up in the morning was the hardest thing in my school years xD hahah


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

All i am really concerned about is having to leave my puppy alone now...

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> yeah.. I mean I personally didn't mind school, but damn trying to get up in the morning was the hardest thing in my school years xD hahah



Haha I am an early bird a wake up at 8 even in the summer so i will be just fine i think.


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 28, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> All i am really concerned about is having to leave my puppy alone now...



oh is no one at home to take care of it? o n o


----------



## Taj (Aug 28, 2015)

school is like waking up in a snowstorm. And youre outside


----------



## Miharu (Aug 28, 2015)

naekoya said:


> You too cute man ~ calm down!! LOLLL <333 can't you see you're making him blush! xD ahaha


Only 2D guys can rile me up like this (Patrick is the only exception) HAHAHA <3 



Call me Daniel said:


> 10 Periods for me hehe.


Holy... what time do you guys start and get off school?!?!?!??!




MissLily123 said:


> I have 9


.... This is so crazy XD I'm speechless omfg 



misspiggy95 said:


> Yea Mikasa is mine too!
> She's adorable, and has such amazing courage.
> Holy cow this battle between annie and eren though


YEAHHH OMFG okay I'm going to put the rest in a spoiler so no one gets spoiled if they haven't seen the anime or finished it yet XD


Spoiler: Do not open if you haven't watched Attack on Titan



I love Mikasa's courage ; v; She tries so hard to protect Eren and do anything for him, her dedication is just amazing <3 YEAH that battle was too crazy man snkdfjsdl 

Too many people died on AoT ; __ ;


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh is no one at home to take care of it? o n o



No, unfortunately but my mother works near by so she promised to stop by when she can too check on her but She's 5 months now so i think she'll be fine.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 28, 2015)

There is a pear now in the shop, thank you Daniel!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YEAHHH OMFG okay I'm going to put the rest in a spoiler so no one gets spoiled if they haven't seen the anime or finished it yet XD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Do not open if you haven't watched Attack on Titan
> ...





Spoiler



Almost every character was supposed to die but they decided to keep the show going so they saved some characters. PETRA WHY WERE YOU NOT SPARED BY THE CREATORS WHY?!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 28, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> No, unfortunately but my mother works near by so she promised to stop by when she can too check on her but She's 5 months now so i think she'll be fine.



Oh i see.. is your dog crate trained by any chance? o w o


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> There is a pear now in the shop, thank you Daniel!



Your welcome trash bin.


----------



## Taj (Aug 28, 2015)

Well I gotta go eat breakfast


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Oh i see.. is your dog crate trained by any chance? o w o



We are create training her she sleeps in a crate but i think we can just leave her in the living room since there's not much she can chew up.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OH NICE!!!! Attack on Titan is so awesome!!


I watched the first episode and tbh I'm scared to go back xDDDD does it get any less sad??? i was like QoQ after the first episode...


----------



## Taj (Aug 28, 2015)

Yeah after that death I was like o_o


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 28, 2015)

Naekoya do you have a icon shop too? Because the one you made is the cutest! > w <


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 28, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I watched the first episode and tbh I'm scared to go back xDDDD does it get any less sad??? i was like QoQ after the first episode...



you'll have to watch to find out


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 28, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I watched the first episode and tbh I'm scared to go back xDDDD does it get any less sad??? i was like QoQ after the first episode...



You should watch more, lol. But Levi...Hes too perfect omg


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 28, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Yeah after that death I was like o_o




I loveeeee your background on your signature.
I have seen that gif, and wanted to use it soooo bad, it just didn't quite go with the theme of my town (I am waiting to put my new one up that simple did cause it has my DA in it, but my town isn't quite ready to show off yet, its almost there though)


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> It gets pretty sad afterwards, lol. But Levi...Hes too perfect omg



Yeah i know how much you look Levi And eren. Especially them together


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 28, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> you'll have to watch to find out



nuuuuuu im gonna die of curiosity but im gonna die in my nightmares from titans if i watch anymore


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> nuuuuuu im gonna die of curiosity but im gonna die in my nightmares from titans if i watch anymore



Most likely.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 28, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> 7:40-3:00 but I don't mind, I'm not one to complain about school and stuff.


OH WHAT?? How long is every period? XD Cause for my high school, school started at 7:50am and ended at 2:50pm. 



neester14 said:


> Well considering I have a soccer game almost every day I go at 7:00am and get back at 6:00 pm


Wow.. that is crazy man! ; v ; 



Call me Daniel said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Almost every character was supposed to die but they decided to keep the show going so they saved some characters. PETRA WHY WERE YOU NOT SPARED BY THE CREATORS WHY?!





Spoiler:  Attack on Titan spoiler



PETRA + TREE = RIP





neester14 said:


> Well I gotta go eat breakfast


Have a nice breakfast! 



The Hidden Owl said:


> I watched the first episode and tbh I'm scared to go back xDDDD does it get any less sad??? i was like QoQ after the first episode...


It really does get more sad!!! ; v ; It's an awesome action anime ahahaha so much blood omg XD


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 28, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Naekoya do you have a icon shop too? Because the one you made is the cutest! > w <



thank you!
oh no just my sig shop lol.. those icons I made were just for fun :3 
made couple more, but just couldn't decide which one I wanted to use haha


----------



## Taj (Aug 28, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> I loveeeee your background on your signature.
> I have seen that gif, and wanted to use it soooo bad, it just didn't quite go with the theme of my town (I am waiting to put my new one up that simple did cause it has my DA in it, but my town isn't quite ready to show off yet, its almost there though)



uhh which one? XD


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OH WHAT?? How long is every period? XD Cause for my high school, school started at 7:50am and ended at 2:50pm.
> 
> 
> Wow.. that is crazy man! ; v ;
> ...



Each period is 40min so i think its just that.


Spoiler



Perta+ Tree= My otp they got so close...very sensual


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 28, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Yeah i know how much you look Levi And eren. Especially them together




SSSHHHHHHHHH lol
But Levi is my favorite, so yeah. Now I have to re-watch Ouran High School, because I love it too much


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 28, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> SSSHHHHHHHHH lol
> But Levi is my favorite, so yeah. Now I have to re-watch Ouran High School, because I love it too much



omg.. Ouran High School was the best!!! ; v; <33


----------



## Miharu (Aug 28, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Each period is 40min so i think its just that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Thanks for the pear donation!!! ; v ; 
OHH! okay that's not bad at all then ahaha I thought you guys wouldn't be out of school until 4-5pm ish XD


Spoiler: Big attack on titan spoiler



Petra + tree = A bloody sad mess


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Thanks for the pear donation!!! ; v ;
> OHH! okay that's not bad at all then ahaha I thought you guys wouldn't be out of school until 4-5pm ish XD
> 
> 
> ...



oh gawd don't remind me of that scene T^T oh the FEELS!!! <///3


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 28, 2015)

naekoya said:


> omg.. Ouran High School was the best!!! ; v; <33



THE BANANA PEELS WERE MY FAVORITE OMG LIKE I CANT LOL


----------



## Miharu (Aug 28, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> SSSHHHHHHHHH lol
> But Levi is my favorite, so yeah. Now I have to re-watch Ouran High School, because I love it too much


YESSSS OURAN HIGH SCHOOOOLLL <3 The twins were just hnnnnnggggggg <3 HAHA



naekoya said:


> omg.. Ouran High School was the best!!! ; v; <33


DEFINITELY ONE OF THE BEST <3  I love genderbend animes/mangas ; v ;


Spoiler:  Ouran High school spoiler



I LOVE HOW TAMAKI WAS THE LAST ONE TO FIGURE OUT HARUHI WAS A GIRL AHAHAHA the ending of that episode was hilarious as hell XD





naekoya said:


> oh gawd don't remind me of that scene T^T oh the FEELS!!! <///3


SORRY HAHAHA R.I.P.


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 28, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> THE BANANA PEELS WERE MY FAVORITE OMG LIKE I CANT LOL



YESSS!! AHAH I remember that!!.. oh man good times o w o
maybe I should re watch some past animes again huehue <3


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 28, 2015)

why do you guys have to put spoilers i just have to open them all ;a;


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> why do you guys have to put spoilers i just have to open them all ;a;



Thats your fault!


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YESSSS OURAN HIGH SCHOOOOLLL <3 The twins were just hnnnnnggggggg <3 HAHA
> 
> 
> DEFINITELY ONE OF THE BEST <3  I love genderbend animes/mangas ; v ;
> ...





Spoiler



Lol I love the episode where Hikaru and Kaoru dye their hair and they fight lol. But omg I laughed so hard when Tamaki was the last to find out!!!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 28, 2015)

naekoya said:


> YESSS!! AHAH I remember that!!.. oh man good times o w o
> maybe I should re watch some past animes again huehue <3


YESSS!!! What other animes have you watched??? <3 



The Hidden Owl said:


> why do you guys have to put spoilers i just have to open them all ;a;


NOOO DON'T OPEN THEM!!! XD They are spoilers!!!! ; v ; 


MissLily123 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I love the episode where Hikaru and Kaoru dye their hair and they fight lol. But omg I laughed so hard when Tamaki was the last to find out!!!





Spoiler: Ouran High School spoiler alert



HAHAHA YESSS!! Their fight was hilarious!!! When they were throwing everything at each other and they ended up throwing Honey too LMFAO XD Who was your favorite character? XD 

YESSS HIS REACTION IS HILARIOUS AS HELL AHAHAHHA


----------



## Taj (Aug 28, 2015)

<_<


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YESSS!!! What other animes have you watched??? <3
> 
> 
> NOOO DON'T OPEN THEM!!! XD They are spoilers!!!! ; v ;
> ...



Mannn That's so hard!! Its between Tamaki and those gorgeous twins omg <3 LOL!



Spoiler



I also liked (I think it was the first episode) Where Tamaki goes to stop Haruhi from having her first kiss, trips and ends up making her kiss the girl on the lips instead of the cheek, ahahaha!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YESSS!!! What other animes have you watched??? <3
> [/spoiler]



Say I love you!
Kaichou wa Maid-sama
Bokura ga Ita
Fruits Basket 
... just to name a few I can think on top of my head atm ahah just waaay too much xD


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 28, 2015)

Ah school.... I miss school. I was a zoology major and minored in chemistry. I also did 3 internships starting in the spring of my final year. I did a 200 hour zoo internship in the bird dept, a 40 or 50 hour one at our wildlife rehab (omg I luved that place!!!) and a 40 hour vet tech internship. I got put in charge of raptors at the wildlife center. Was so awesome. Got to feed baby owls and learn how to handle Hawks, adult owls and vultures. I also got to bottle feed baby beavers. They were adorable.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 28, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ah school.... I miss school. I was a zoology major and minored in chemistry. I also did 3 internships starting in the spring of my final year. I did a 200 hour zoo internship in the bird dept, a 40 or 50 hour one at our wildlife rehab (omg I luved that place!!!) and a 40 hour vet tech internship. I got put in charge of raptors at the wildlife center. Was so awesome. Got to feed baby owls and learn how to handle Hawks, adult owls and vultures. I also got to bottle feed baby beavers. They were adorable.



Awwh that sounds so fun!!


----------



## Taj (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm bored. Entertain me with memes xD


----------



## Miharu (Aug 28, 2015)

A little update about the "Quests" section! I'll be posting some fun quests for you guys to do once the weekly event is over! c: It won't cost you guys anything at all!~ The reason why we aren't posting them now is because some prizes for the "Quests" are some tbt from our own pockets! c: The "currency" to redeem the rewards are your "posts" on this thread! :3 I'll have a separate section to subtract the amount of posts you have used to redeem those rewards. You can also save up or earn more "post points" by completing quests or just by posting here!!

Remember no spamming is allowed. What I consider spamming is 1 word/letter/emoticon posts. Such as "c:", "Oh", gif posts, only picture posts, etc.! I will give you a warning via PM if I see you doing it constantly! So please be careful! You may get some of your posts taken from you if you get too many warnings! c: 

I hope you guys look forward to this fun little idea we have created! (It's basically just like a video game where you complete quests to earn money/rewards ;D Bwuahaha just tbt edition!)

This is still in construction so, some things may change once I post up the real rules/info for the "Quests" section! :3​


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> A little update about the "Quests" section! I'll be posting some fun quests for you guys to do once the weekly event is over! c: It won't cost you guys anything at all!~ The reason why we aren't posting them now is because some prizes for the "Quests" are some tbt from our own pockets! c: The "currency" to redeem the rewards are your "posts" on this thread! :3 I'll have a separate section to subtract the amount of posts you have used to redeem those rewards. You can also save up or earn more "post points" by completing quests or just by posting here!!
> 
> Remember no spamming is allowed. What I consider spamming is 1 word/letter/emoticon posts. Such as "c:", "Oh", gif posts, only picture posts, etc.! I will give you a warning via PM if I see you doing it constantly! So please be careful! You may get some of your posts taken from you if you get too many warnings! c:
> 
> ...



OOOOO sounds fun!


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> A little update about the "Quests" section! I'll be posting some fun quests for you guys to do once the weekly event is over! c: It won't cost you guys anything at all!~ The reason why we aren't posting them now is because some prizes for the "Quests" are some tbt from our own pockets! c: The "currency" to redeem the rewards are your "posts" on this thread! :3 I'll have a separate section to subtract the amount of posts you have used to redeem those rewards. You can also save up or earn more "post points" by completing quests or just by posting here!!
> 
> Remember no spamming is allowed. What I consider spamming is 1 word/letter/emoticon posts. Such as "c:", "Oh", gif posts, only picture posts, etc.! I will give you a warning via PM if I see you doing it constantly! So please be careful! You may get some of your posts taken from you if you get too many warnings! c:
> 
> ...



Sounds fun!! Cant wait!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 28, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Mannn That's so hard!! Its between Tamaki and those gorgeous twins omg <3 LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YESSSSS It really is hard ahahaha I love the twins a lot but Tamaki and the other guys are so awesome too!!! ; v ; Ahhh ahahaha



Spoiler:  Ouran High School Spoiler



YESSSS OMFG THAT WAS HILARIOUS AS HELL AHAHAHA Haruhi didn't even react much to it either!!! Omg do you remember when Tamaki had that dream thinking Haruhi was super poor, so he ends up wanting to go to Haruhi's house? HAHAHA





naekoya said:


> Say I love you!
> Kaichou wa Maid-sama
> Bokura ga Ita
> Fruits Basket
> ... just to name a few I can think on top of my head atm ahah just waaay too much xD


YESSSSS OMFG ALL OF THESE ANIME YOU HAVE JUST LISTED!!!! <3 Especially Kaichou wa Maid-sama!!! Usui is too hot omfg ;  v ; 



DaCoSim said:


> Ah school.... I miss school. I was a zoology major and minored in chemistry. I also did 3 internships starting in the spring of my final year. I did a 200 hour zoo internship in the bird dept, a 40 or 50 hour one at our wildlife rehab (omg I luved that place!!!) and a 40 hour vet tech internship. I got put in charge of raptors at the wildlife center. Was so awesome. Got to feed baby owls and learn how to handle Hawks, adult owls and vultures. I also got to bottle feed baby beavers. They were adorable.


That's amazing!!! Omg ; v ; That sounds so adorable ahhh!!!! Wow you made a lot of big accomplishments!!! That's super amazing!!! 



neester14 said:


> I'm bored. Entertain me with memes xD


Search up some gifs!! XD I tend to do that and it always keeps me entertained or watching anime/reading manga!! XD


Call me Daniel said:


> OOOOO sounds fun!





MissLily123 said:


> Sounds fun!! Cant wait!



I'm so glad you guys like the idea!! >//v//< Thank you both! c:


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YESSSSS It really is hard ahahaha I love the twins a lot but Tamaki and the other guys are so awesome too!!! ; v ; Ahhh ahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



OMG YESSS!! HAHAHA! She was just like, "So that's what it feels like to have your first kiss..With a girl! LOL!! I also like the episode where they go to the beach and Tamaki is trying to find out what Haruhi is afraid of, and it turns out she is afraid of thunderstorms! And Tamaki helps her through it and is called a perv! LOL!! And maybe the guy you are taking about is Mori? He's He's Honey's bodyguard! And I still cant believe Honey is the oldest!! HAHAHA! Or maybe its Kyoya. I like him because his English voice actor, J. Michael Tatum, is Sebastian's voice actor for the English dub as well!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> OMG YESSS!! HAHAHA! She was just like, "So that's what it feels like to have your first kiss..With a girl! LOL!! I also like the episode where they go to the beach and Tamaki is trying to find out what Haruhi is afraid of, and it turns out she is afraid of thunderstorms! And Tamaki helps her through it and is called a perv! LOL!! And maybe the guy you are taking about is Mori? He's He's Honey's bodyguard! And I still cant believe Honey is the oldest!! HAHAHA! Or maybe its Kyoya. I like him because his English voice actor, J. Michael Tatum, is Sebastian's voice actor for the English dub as well!





Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



HELLO LILY PEARLLLL?


----------



## roseflower (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi there, I wish everybody a nice weekend! 
Yesterday I got three streetpasses for ACNL, nicely arranged houses, I?m happy But I still need 20 streetpasses for even the bronze badge, might take a while haha^^


----------



## Taj (Aug 28, 2015)

Aaah brings back memories of my gaara cosplay XD
Gotta eat dinner!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 28, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> OMG YESSS!! HAHAHA! She was just like, "So that's what it feels like to have your first kiss..With a girl! LOL!! I also like the episode where they go to the beach and Tamaki is trying to find out what Haruhi is afraid of, and it turns out she is afraid of thunderstorms! And Tamaki helps her through it and is called a perv! LOL!! And maybe the guy you are taking about is Mori? He's He's Honey's bodyguard! And I still cant believe Honey is the oldest!! HAHAHA! Or maybe its Kyoya. I like him because his English voice actor, J. Michael Tatum, is Sebastian's voice actor for the English dub as well!





Spoiler: Ouran High School spoiler



YEAH AHAHAHAH OHH DAME HERE!!!! LMFAOOOO Well Tamaki IS pretty much a perv ;D His reactions and when he goes in his little corners is hilarious as hell HAHAH AND THAT ONE TIME HE WAS GROWING MUSHROOMS LMFAO
OMG Okay so this is my most favorite Twins > Tamaki > Honey> Mori > Kyoya!!! Ahahahah I love Haruhi too <3 
SAME HERE MANN!!! AND HONEY IS SO AMAZING!!! I didn't expect him to be able to fight so well LOL





roseflower said:


> Hi there, I wish everybody a nice weekend!
> Yesterday I got three streetpasses for ACNL, nicely arranged houses, I?m happy But I still need 20 streetpasses for even the bronze badge, might take a while haha^^


Hi roseflower!!! D'aww that's so sweet of you!! I hope you have a nice weekend as well!! >//v//< OH NICE!!! I hope you get 20 street passes soon!!! You can do it!!! >//v//<b


----------



## WonderK (Aug 28, 2015)

I am a Miharu imposter.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

WonderK said:


> I am a Miharu imposter.



We must kill you then.There could only be one Miharu.


----------



## roseflower (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Spoiler: Ouran High School spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you<3 I don?t give up I really need to take my 3Ds more often with me!


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Spoiler: Ouran High School spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



OMGGGGG YEESSSSS BAHAHAHAHHA! I LOVED THAT!!! OMG! And I would've never guessed Honey could fight either omg I NEED TO RE WATCH THIS NOW!!



Daniel....No


----------



## roseflower (Aug 28, 2015)

WonderK said:


> I am a Miharu imposter.



Nice, you now have matching signatures, what a cute idea


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 28, 2015)

WonderK said:


> I am a Miharu imposter.



Dun dun duuunnnnnn! How's your day? I don't think I have ever talked to you.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 28, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Aaah brings back memories of my gaara cosplay XD
> Gotta eat dinner!


OHHH I didn't know you cosplayed as well!!! Who else have you cosplayed as?? XD And wait what I thought you were eating breakfast!! XD I'm so confused!! Ahahaha



WonderK said:


> I am a Miharu imposter.


-GASP- IMPOSTER ALERT!!!!!


Spoiler














roseflower said:


> Thank you<3 I don?t give up I really need to take my 3Ds more often with me!


That's great!!! That's the spirit!! >//v//< Yesss!! I always have a purse I carry with me and I just stick my 3DS in there and wait for street passes while I walk around hahaha!! It's so useful XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



MissLily123 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YESSSS AHAHAHAH OMG NOW I WANT TO RE WATCH IT TOO AHAHHA I've re-watched it about 3 times already omg ahahah it's been a while since I've watched it again though!! I don't think my boyfriend has watched it either yet XD


----------



## roseflower (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH I didn't know you cosplayed as well!!! Who else have you cosplayed as?? XD And wait what I thought you were eating breakfast!! XD I'm so confused!! Ahahaha
> 
> 
> -GASP- IMPOSTER ALERT!!!!!
> ...



How smart hehe, but I often forget to take the 3ds with me, then I?m like why did I forget again


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 28, 2015)

Yes! Team Popsicle shall live on !! >;D


----------



## Miharu (Aug 28, 2015)

roseflower said:


> How smart hehe, but I often forget to take the 3ds with me, then I?m like why did I forget again



I feel you!! Sometimes I forget to do that too ;v ; I try my best to remember though!! Hahaha

________________________________________

Alright guys! I'm heading off to work! Be good! >//v/< I enjoyed talking to all of you!! I hope you guys have an amazing day!~ I'll check back in during my breaks at work! c:


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Yes! Team Popsicle shall live on !! >;D



Live long and prosper Team Popsicle


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I feel you!! Sometimes I forget to do that too ;v ; I try my best to remember though!! Hahaha
> 
> ________________________________________
> 
> Alright guys! I'm heading off to work! Be good! >//v/< I enjoyed talking to all of you!! I hope you guys have an amazing day!~ I'll check back in during my breaks at work! c:



have a good day at work ~ !! and take care of yourself now ; v; <333

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> Live long and prosper Team Popsicle



Yesss! pop pop popsicles!! haha


----------



## WonderK (Aug 28, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> We must kill you then.There could only be one Miharu.



No please. 



roseflower said:


> Nice, you now have matching signatures, what a cute idea



Her idea. 



MissLily123 said:


> Dun dun duuunnnnnn! How's your day? I don't think I have ever talked to you.



Quite fine. Just been busy as of late. I don't believe you ever have.


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 28, 2015)

Love seeing all these random people posting after the new update.


----------



## Taj (Aug 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH I didn't know you cosplayed as well!!! Who else have you cosplayed as?? XD And wait what I thought you were eating breakfast!! XD I'm so confused!! Ahahaha
> 
> 
> -GASP- IMPOSTER ALERT!!!!!
> ...



I eat breakfast lunch and dinner right after another XD
I cosplay sometimes, but I don't like uploading pictures. Not my forte XD
I've cosplayed a bunch of people but my favorites were Gaara, Ness, Itachi, Luffy and Ichigo


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 28, 2015)

Ooo I'm #5!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Naekoya (Aug 28, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Love seeing all these random people posting after the new update.



I know right.. Jas and I were just talking about that too xD lol.


----------



## Taj (Aug 28, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> View attachment 145315



please no

I cant even do that hand sign XD


----------



## roseflower (Aug 28, 2015)

neester14 said:


> please no
> 
> I cant even do that hand sign XD



Maybe it?s glue?


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Maybe it?s glue?



No i can do it do and so can alot of star trek fans.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 28, 2015)

WonderK said:


> No please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's good. Hopefully you aren't busy for too long.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> No i can do it do and so can alot of star trek fans.



I watched one episode of Star Trek then stopped.


----------



## roseflower (Aug 28, 2015)

I wished they`d do a new star trek series


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 28, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I know right.. Jas and I were just talking about that too xD lol.



It's like they were stalking us but never bothered to post, LMAO.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

WonderK said:


> No please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fine then, you will replace Miharu and she will be sacrificed.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hi



Hello.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 28, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Fine then, you will replace Miharu and she will be sacrificed.



To the popsicle god our lord and savior.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

WonderK said:


> To the popsicle god our lord and savior.



Yes, our holy savoir. We must sacrifice for them.


----------



## Corrie (Aug 28, 2015)

Hiya!
Could I join Team Popsicle as Popsicles in Freezing? C:


----------



## Jacob (Aug 28, 2015)

Corrie said:


> Hiya!
> Could I join Team Popsicle as Popsicles in Freezing? C:



O my gosh sorry for the delay!
I read it but I forgot to respond haha. Miharu is a work now and will be back in about 3 hours, I will have her add you once she gets back. Thanks for waiting!


----------



## Corrie (Aug 28, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> O my gosh sorry for the delay!
> I read it but I forgot to respond haha. Miharu is a work now and will be back in about 3 hours, I will have her add you once she gets back. Thanks for waiting!



Yay, thank you! No need to apologize! It was no delay for me. c:


----------



## Jacob (Aug 28, 2015)

Corrie said:


> Yay, thank you! No need to apologize! It was no delay for me. c:



Welcome to the team by the way, I hope you make many friends here.


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 28, 2015)

Long time... Is that pear still for sale?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 28, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> Long time... Is that pear still for sale?



Yes! I will send it once you send the btb.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Yes! I will send it once you send the btb.



Nice you made of TBT from that pear!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 28, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Nice you made of TBT from that pear!



the team **


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

The team for the win.


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 29, 2015)

hey guys, its been a while since I last posted but was wondering if you've done the meyers briggs thing? i got infp (which was scary accurate)


----------



## Jacob (Aug 29, 2015)

kikotoot said:


> hey guys, its been a while since I last posted but was wondering if you've done the meyers briggs thing? i got infp (which was scary accurate)



Hey welcome back! No, I don't know what that is :/


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Love seeing all these random people posting after the new update.


Oh they actually aren't random people hahaha! They've been with us! Just haven't been active much on the thread x] Most likely due to school/etc! Hahaha XD



Call me Daniel said:


> Fine then, you will replace Miharu and she will be sacrificed.


OH I SEE HOW IT IS! LOL!! Nooo I nominate WonderK to be sacrificed!! He's the imposter! ; v ; 


Corrie said:


> Hiya!
> Could I join Team Popsicle as Popsicles in Freezing? C:


HI CORRIE!!! It's been so long!! >//v//< How have you been?  Also added! 



kikotoot said:


> hey guys, its been a while since I last posted but was wondering if you've done the meyers briggs thing? i got infp (which was scary accurate)


Hey kikotoot!! It's definitely been a while!!! I actually have not tried the meyers briggs thingy!! Did you try it? O:
Also how have you been? c:


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 29, 2015)

whats the meyers briggs thing o.o


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> whats the meyers briggs thing o.o



Honestly I have no idea LOOL I think it's like this scary thing you do. Sounds familiar cause I've heard about it, but I forgot what it was ahahah!~


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 29, 2015)

It's such a nice day here! So beautiful outside.


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Honestly I have no idea LOOL I think it's like this scary thing you do. Sounds familiar cause I've heard about it, but I forgot what it was ahahah!~



time to google it!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> It's such a nice day here! So beautiful outside.



Oh gosh XD Ahaha our hours are so far from each others! It's currently night time here!! 11:04pm omg XD


----------



## jiny (Aug 29, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> It's such a nice day here! So beautiful outside.



It's funny since it's 1am for me here.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> time to google it!



I WOULD HAHA!! Honestly though I'm too scared to XD My boyfriend and friend next to me was like "GOOGLEEE IT!!!" And I was like "Nooo!! ; __ ; " Ahahaha!! I can't handle scary things well XD


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 29, 2015)

Hey everyone c:


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I WOULD HAHA!! Honestly though I'm too scared to XD My boyfriend and friend next to me was like "GOOGLEEE IT!!!" And I was like "Nooo!! ; __ ; " Ahahaha!! I can't handle scary things well XD



from what i see its a personality test,
I'm taking it, halfway through!
(i hope there is no jumpscare at the end, i will poop myself)


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Hey everyone c:


Hi Vizionari!!! How are you doing today? x] 



misspiggy95 said:


> from what i see its a personality test,
> I'm taking it, halfway through!
> (i hope there is no jumpscare at the end, i will poop myself)


OH GOSH HAHA GOOD LUCK!!! (Please let me know if there's a jumpscare or something, put it in a spoiler too so we don't spoiler it for anyone who wants to google it themselves  )


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hi Vizionari!!! How are you doing today? x]
> 
> 
> OH GOSH HAHA GOOD LUCK!!! (Please let me know if there's a jumpscare or something, put it in a spoiler too so we don't spoiler it for anyone who wants to google it themselves  )


Oh no there is no jumpscare!
Its actually legit!


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oh gosh XD Ahaha our hours are so far from each others! It's currently night time here!! 11:04pm omg XD





KawaiiX3 said:


> It's funny since it's 1am for me here.



It's slowly getting dark now, 4:25pm but I just got home after being out all day! Soooo nice outside, it's winter here so it's been raining and cold lately. :c


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 29, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> It's slowly getting dark now, 4:25pm but I just got home after being out all day! Soooo nice outside, it's winter here so it's been raining and cold lately. :c



where do you live? 
its like 11:30 at night here


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 29, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> where do you live?
> its like 11:30 at night here



Australia! c: We're like opposites, and it's the 29th of August so I'm in the future.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> Oh no there is no jumpscare!
> Its actually legit!


OH REALLY?? That's great!!! ;v ; How accurate was it for you? XD



OreoTerror said:


> It's slowly getting dark now, 4:25pm but I just got home after being out all day! Soooo nice outside, it's winter here so it's been raining and cold lately. :c



Ohh!! I hope you had a great day so far!!!  What timezone are you? O: 
Awww lucky!! ;v ; I really love winter <3 Not the rain though, I love winter and the cold XD


----------



## jiny (Aug 29, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Australia! c: We're like opposites, and it's the 29th of August so I'm in the future.



 future person


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohh!! I hope you had a great day so far!!!  What timezone are you? O:
> Awww lucky!! ;v ; I really love winter <3 Not the rain though, I love winter and the cold XD



I had an awesome day, just moved back to my hometown so I hung out with one of my friends all day long!
I like winter too but I still love summer and especially summer nights where you can stay out for ages.
I'm in AEST +10 c:


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 29, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Australia! c: We're like opposites, and it's the 29th of August so I'm in the future.


Woah, hows it like living in the future?


Miharu said:


> OH REALLY?? That's great!!! ;v ; How accurate was it for you? XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It strangely accurate.
Im gonna keep the tab up and read more of it tomorrow.
It has everything from how relationships are (dead on for me), workplace habits, friendships, parenthood, strength and weakness


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hi Vizionari!!! How are you doing today? x]
> 
> 
> OH GOSH HAHA GOOD LUCK!!! (Please let me know if there's a jumpscare or something, put it in a spoiler too so we don't spoiler it for anyone who wants to google it themselves  )



I'm good! I'm just wondering about the people in my classes (our school has like two first days; a school spirit day and actually going to your classes day) like I always do every year, lol.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I had an awesome day, just moved back to my hometown so I hung out with one of my friends all day long!
> I like winter too but I still love summer and especially summer nights where you can stay out for ages.
> I'm in AEST +10 c:


That's great to hear!!! 
OHH!! hahaha I'm more of an indoor person than an outdoor, that's also why I prefer winter over summer ahahah!~ Also summer is when all the bugs come out ; v ; I hate bugs with a passion! 

OH! Wow, definitely ahead of my timezone! ;v ; (PST time) 



misspiggy95 said:


> Woah, hows it like living in the future?
> 
> 
> It strangely accurate.
> ...


OHH!! I'll definitely try it out soon ahahaha!! Sounds like it gives you a lot of details about yourself oh gosh XD 



Vizionari said:


> I'm good! I'm just wondering about the people in my classes (our school has like two first days; a school spirit day and actually going to your classes day) like I always do every year, lol.


That's great!  
Oh wow! o: That sounds like fun! XD Hahaha I hope you get great people in your class! c:


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> That's great to hear!!!
> OHH!! hahaha I'm more of an indoor person than an outdoor, that's also why I prefer winter over summer ahahah!~ Also summer is when all the bugs come out ; v ; I hate bugs with a passion!
> 
> OH! Wow, definitely ahead of my timezone! ;v ; (PST time)
> ...



I actually already had my classes, I'm wondering if it's going to go well ;w; I don't really like my first period...but I was wrong about that in eighth grade so I hope for the best >v<


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

@Oreo
Congrats on your swirl! 

@misspiggy
Congrats on selling your swirl! XD



Vizionari said:


> I actually already had my classes, I'm wondering if it's going to go well ;w; I don't really like my first period...but I was wrong about that in eighth grade so I hope for the best >v<


OH!!! I hope it goes well for you then!! ; v ; Yeah, it's definitely best to give it some time before you can tell if you'll like the class or not!! XD 

What don't you like about your first period? O:


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 29, 2015)

misspiggy95 i got infp on it, don't worry guys I'd never pull a jumpscare 
lately I've spent a lot of time not idle-playing an idle game :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

in response to how things have been by miharu^ (gotta learn how to quote things )

- - - Post Merge - - -

never mind just saw the reply with quote button


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

kikotoot said:


> misspiggy95 i got infp on it, don't worry guys I'd never pull a jumpscare
> lately I've spent a lot of time not idle-playing an idle game :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



OHH okay ahaha I thought for sure there would have been a jumpscare or something hahaha!!
Awww how come if you don't mind me asking. o: 

Hahahah XD Yeah, just quote all the comments you want to reply to, and once you are done, hit on the last one with "Reply with quote" c:


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 29, 2015)

kikotoot said:


> misspiggy95 i got infp on it, don't worry guys I'd never pull a jumpscare
> lately I've spent a lot of time not idle-playing an idle game :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


Oh i got INFJ ^_^


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

Goodnight you guys! Heading to bed now since I have work super early in the morning! c: Talk to you guys later!~


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 29, 2015)

Good morning everyone ~ >w<
hope you all have a wonderful day/night <3


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 29, 2015)

Good morning! QQ Been cycling like crazy, gotten tired of it!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 29, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Good morning! QQ Been cycling like crazy, gotten tired of it!



oh geez.. I hear ya ~ I've been TTing like crazy to kick out Marcie ; v;


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 29, 2015)

Aw, I remember when I had to cycle Rory out and it literally took me days until he decided to get his booty out.

My hand literally hurts from cycling.. QQ


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

Afternoon everyone! Ranom question: what's the last thing you ate? :0


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 29, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Aw, I remember when I had to cycle Rory out and it literally took me days until he decided to get his booty out.
> 
> My hand literally hurts from cycling.. QQ


aww you should take a break! D;
yeah same here... got tired of running back and forth to see if she pings me or not LOL! 


MayorEvvie said:


> Afternoon everyone! Ranom question: what's the last thing you ate? :0


hello! uh.. for me it was Japanese spicy Udon. hahah xD


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> aww you should take a break! D;
> yeah same here... got tired of running back and forth to see if she pings me or not LOL!
> 
> hello! uh.. for me it was Japanese spicy Udon. hahah xD


You're lucky ;w;


I think for me it was a Jaffa cake I ate after dinner last night... Over 18 hours ago lol...


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> You're lucky ;w;
> 
> 
> I think for me it was a Jaffa cake I ate after dinner last night... Over 18 hours ago lol...



omg.. that sounds so good  o__o


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> aww you should take a break! D;
> yeah same here... got tired of running back and forth to see if she pings me or not LOL!



Yeah I've taken a break, going to keep Tangy up while I sleep. c:

Still not sure if I should enter the weekly event jackpot or not..


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> omg.. that sounds so good  o__o



I had chicken before that, but I havent eaten anything all day lmao


----------



## Taj (Aug 29, 2015)

mornin mladies and gents! I have to go to a cross country race soon. 

I have Coco and Sprinkle currently in boxes


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

neester14 said:


> mornin mladies and gents! I have to go to a cross country race soon.



God, that sounds like hell.


----------



## Taj (Aug 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> God, that sounds like hell.



err no. I like to run XD
Plus my girlfriend will be there too and were pretty even in terms of speed!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 29, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Yeah I've taken a break, going to keep Tangy up while I sleep. c:
> 
> Still not sure if I should enter the weekly event jackpot or not..


Aww Tangy is so cute >w<
haha it's worth a shot if you're feeling lucky ;D


MayorEvvie said:


> I had chicken before that, but I havent eaten anything all day lmao


go eat something! D: 
yeah I'm probably go eat cereal or something it's already 9am here haha!


neester14 said:


> mornin mladies and gents! I have to go to a cross country race soon.
> 
> I have Coco and Sprinkle currently in boxes


good luck o_o

Sprinkles <3 she's so adob!! damn.. ugh only if Marcie was out already ~_~


----------



## Taj (Aug 29, 2015)

*gasps* this misht be the first time where naekoya doesn't like something that's pink! o_o


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 29, 2015)

neester14 said:


> *gasps* this misht be the first time where naekoya doesn't like something that's pink! o_o



haha! heyo just bcuz I may seem I'm only into pink doesn't mean I don't like other colors too xD


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Aww Tangy is so cute >w<
> haha it's worth a shot if you're feeling lucky ;D
> 
> go eat something! D:
> ...


Haha, my family came home with a ton of food and some delicious Waffle Straws so I have eaten now!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Haha, my family came home with a ton of food and some delicious Waffle Straws so I have eaten now!



You and all these delicious food!! haha lucky ~ ahh maybe I should just wait and go make cup ramen for lunch =w=


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 29, 2015)

What's a cute username? ; w ;
I wanted to do a username on this website but I can't think of a cute one ; o ;​


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 29, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> What's a cute username? ; w ;
> I wanted to do a username on this website but I can't think of a cute one ; o ;​



I'm not good with names either, but you can probably search online ~


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I'm not good with names either, but you can probably search online ~



Okay! > w <
The username oswaldies is taken for some reason on the website so I don't know ; o ;​


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> You and all these delicious food!! haha lucky ~ ahh maybe I should just wait and go make cup ramen for lunch =w=



yes but cup ramen is nice too! I used to love them so much haha. I'd get home from school and then just boil the kettle because I was too lazy to cook actually food, or even a ready meal XD

And no, we dont always have nice food! Often we just have like nuts or something and its like NOOO I WANT MY NICE FOOD AAAH

My family ironically also bought some Tango popsicles!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 29, 2015)

THIS IS MY 300th POST HERE!


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> THIS IS MY 300th POST HERE!



i would type congrats in big letters but I'm too lazy rn


----------



## Damniel (Aug 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i would type congrats in big letters but I'm too lazy rn



Haha thanks!


----------



## Taj (Aug 29, 2015)

SHOLEE IS SELLING POPSICLES AND SWIRLS

- - - Post Merge - - -

GIT GUD


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

neester14 said:


> SHOLEE IS SELLING POPSICLES AND SWIRLS
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> GIT GUD



I would buy another but I don't want all my commission money to go down the drain





again


----------



## Damniel (Aug 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I would buy another but I don't want all my commission money to go down the drain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah 3k is a little pricy for a Popsicle...


----------



## Taj (Aug 29, 2015)

Yeah but  some people are desperate for that popsicle


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 29, 2015)

I want some more swirls but I think they're too pricey, ugh!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 29, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Yeah 3k is a little pricy for a Popsicle...



Too pricey for poor people, I wish the old prices were still around



OreoTerror said:


> I want some more swirls but I think they're too pricey, ugh!



o: I feel you!
Been searching for a swirl even since when they were only 250-300 per, still don't have one xD

~
Good morning everyone!!
>.< finished packing my room last night (not done) and it feels so empty... 
ugh so much left to pack


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> o: I feel you!
> Been searching for a swirl even since when they were only 250-300 per, still don't have one xD



It's like people keep upping the price just to see how far people will go. :c
Paid 2.1 for one today and I thought that was high enough.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 29, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> It's like people keep upping the price just to see how far people will go. :c
> Paid 2.1 for one today and I thought that was high enough.



Wait, they're _still_ increasing the price of it?  Ugh...  people don't know when to stop
If this keeps up popsicles and swirls are gonna become the new pokeball/white feather/yellow letter pretty soon


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Wait, they're _still_ increasing the price of it?  Ugh...  people don't know when to stop
> If this keeps up popsicles and swirls are gonna become the new pokeball/white feather/yellow letter pretty soon



Yup! Just hoping that no one pays that much or they'll inflate and no one's going to get any.
I should of been able to afford 2 with the pricing last week but now I can only afford one, that show much they've already inflated in price.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

✧ Weekly event ending in 11 hours and 20 minutes from now! 

✧ Once the weekly event ends, your fun quests shall start! A lot of quests will be connected with how many times you have posted on this thread, other quests may require you to take pictures of something, and some are connected with ACNL  Hope you guys are looking forward to it!

✧ Morning you guys! >//v//< How are all of you doing? <3 Also thanks for the update that someone is selling popsicles! I'll be adding that to the OP soon so other members can see!​


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 29, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Yup! Just hoping that no one pays that much or they'll inflate and no one's going to get any.
> I should of been able to afford 2 with the pricing last week but now I can only afford one, that show much they've already inflated in price.



R.I.P. ice cream swirl, I'll always be looking for you <3 lol

Lately it seems the only way you can get any collectibles is via event or paying an arm and a limb for them.  I've seen everything, even the common ones, increase a lot in price over the past few months since that cursed apple and hammer were released.  I'm really scared about what's gonna happen on Halloween next.  If they make a new one and release it, you can say goodbye to every collectible you ever wished for~


----------



## Taj (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ✧ Weekly event ending in 11 hours and 20 minutes from now!
> 
> ✧ Once the weekly event ends, your fun quests shall start! A lot of quests will be connected with how many times you have posted on this thread, other quests may require you to take pictures of something, and some are connected with ACNL  Hope you guys are looking forward to it!
> 
> ✧ Morning you guys! >//v//< How are all of you doing? <3 Also thanks for the update that someone is selling popsicles! I'll be adding that to the OP soon so other members can see!​



im so confused XD


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

neester14 said:


> im so confused XD



About what? XD


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> R.I.P. ice cream swirl, I'll always be looking for you <3 lol
> 
> Lately it seems the only way you can get any collectibles is via event or paying an arm and a limb for them.  I've seen everything, even the common ones, increase a lot in price over the past few months since that cursed apple and hammer were released.  I'm really scared about what's gonna happen on Halloween next.  If they make a new one and release it, you can say goodbye to every collectible you ever wished for~



Aw, one day. QQ

Yeah I've noticed that too, feel sorry for the new people that won't even bother trying because they're all at a high price now. :c like am I the only one that thinks the Apple is overrated? It's literally just an apple, I've never seen people like apples so much you'd think everyone was a dentist!


----------



## Taj (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> About what? XD



everything. Maybe because I'm really tired from the marathon


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

neester14 said:


> everything. Maybe because I'm really tired from the marathon



LOL I don't really know how to explain it even simpler ahahaha~ Unless you can be specific about which part you are confused about XD

Yeah that might be it ahaha go rest! XD


----------



## Taj (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL I don't really know how to explain it even simpler ahahaha~ Unless you can be specific about which part you are confused about XD
> 
> Yeah that might be it ahaha go rest! XD



NEVER. Rest is for the weak

And I'm allergic to weakness


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

WAAAAAH IVE RUN OUT OF BLACK BUTLER CHAPTERS ;W;W;W;W;W;W



and also how the frick do you eat these tango popsicles?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 29, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Aw, one day. QQ
> 
> Yeah I've noticed that too, feel sorry for the new people that won't even bother trying because they're all at a high price now. :c like am I the only one that thinks the Apple is overrated? It's literally just an apple, I've never seen people like apples so much you'd think everyone was a dentist!


I know xD I don't even like apples irl, I only have the collectible because I got a chance for it and full fruit line-up bby




			
				MayorEvvie said:
			
		

> and also how the frick do you eat these tango popsicles?



melt them and make them into a compote to go with dat gudetama


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I know xD I don't even like apples irl, I only have the collectible because I got a chance for it and full fruit line-up bby
> 
> and also how the frick do you eat these tango popsicles?



melt them and make them into a compote to go with dat gudetama[/QUOTE]

wtf is a gudetama educate me


and seriously i dont know they look like something made for another purpose if you know what im saying lol ,'


----------



## Taj (Aug 29, 2015)

errrr how did we get here?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

neester14 said:


> NEVER. Rest is for the weak
> 
> And I'm allergic to weakness


LOOOL!!! That's some crazy allergy right there  Ahahaha!! XD



MayorEvvie said:


> WAAAAAH IVE RUN OUT OF BLACK BUTLER CHAPTERS ;W;W;W;W;W;W
> 
> 
> 
> and also how the frick do you eat these tango popsicles?


AWWWWWWWWWW!!! I haven't caught up to Black Butler in foreverrrrr!! I've only watched the anime ahahaha I've been reading a lot other mangas instead XD I've read too many mangas to even count ; v ; I've practically given up on reading manga that aren't completed unless it's worth it now since I always end up forgetting what chapter I left on since I continue on to other mangas afterwards ahahah R.I.P.



MayorEvvie said:


> wtf is a gudetama educate me
> and seriously i dont know they look like something made for another purpose if you know what im saying lol ,'


GUDETAMA IS A CUTE EGGY AHAHAHA My icon + Signature = Gudetama ahahaha


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> melt them and make them into a compote to go with dat gudetama



wtf is a gudetama educate me


and seriously i dont know they look like something made for another purpose if you know what im saying lol ,'[/QUOTE]

idk what gudetama is, I just see it everywhere on here I think it's kawaii sunny-side-up eggs??? or egg yolk idk o.o



neester14 said:


> errrr how did we get here?



I'm so tired and my quote thingy is glitching so combined it's making horrific posts x-x


----------



## Taj (Aug 29, 2015)

Well good for you XD
maybe I do need rest


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> idk what gudetama is, I just see it everywhere on here I think it's kawaii sunny-side-up eggs??? or egg yolk idk o.o



OH I thought you knew when you responded to MayorEvvie ahahah!!! So basically Gudetama is an egg character ahahaha!~ He's so cute and lazy and there's videos about him as well ahaha! You are probably seeing it everywhere because naekoya, WonderK, Jacob, and I wanted to all have matching sets together for the future Gudetama Team c; (Which is still in construction LOL We are actually going to change the name to something else since we plan on to adding other characters as well and not just having it involve only Gudetama!~ )


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AWWWWWWWWWW!!! I haven't caught up to Black Butler in foreverrrrr!! I've only watched the anime ahahaha I've been reading a lot other mangas instead XD I've read too many mangas to even count ; v ; I've practically given up on reading manga that aren't completed unless it's worth it now since I always end up forgetting what chapter I left on since I continue on to other mangas afterwards ahahah R.I.P.


I have an entire shelf of my bookcase and I actually paid for volume 20 in coppers I WANTED IT SO BADLY AT THE TIMEAHAHAHAHA

but i read the remaining chapters online and was like no! but grelle and undertaker are amazzzzziing past volume 12 XD



Miharu said:


> GUDETAMA IS A CUTE EGGY AHAHAHA My icon + Signature = Gudetama ahahaha



KAWAII GIMME

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> OH I thought you knew when you responded to MayorEvvie ahahah!!! So basically Gudetama is an egg character ahahaha!~ He's so cute and lazy and there's videos about him as well ahaha! You are probably seeing it everywhere because naekoya, WonderK, Jacob, and I wanted to all have matching sets together for the future Gudetama Team c; (Which is still in construction LOL We are actually going to change the name to something else since we plan on to adding other characters as well and not just having it involve only Gudetama!~ )



ADD MOLANG PLEASE IM BEGGING YOU


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OH I thought you knew when you responded to MayorEvvie ahahah!!! So basically Gudetama is an egg character ahahaha!~ He's so cute and lazy and there's videos about him as well ahaha! You are probably seeing it everywhere because naekoya, WonderK, Jacob, and I wanted to all have matching sets together for the future Gudetama Team c; (Which is still in construction LOL We are actually going to change the name to something else since we plan on to adding other characters as well and not just having it involve only Gudetama!~ )



XD I sort of knew since I seen it everywhere and I've heard of it before but I wasn't too sure haha!!
And ;_; is it just me or are there a lot of teams out there?  I don't mind them honestly, but it seems everyone has to make one.
At least there'll be a lot of giveaways to participate in!


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD I sort of knew since I seen it everywhere and I've heard of it before but I wasn't too sure haha!!
> And ;_; is it just me or are there a lot of teams out there?  I don't mind them honestly, but it seems everyone has to make one.
> At least there'll be a lot of giveaways to participate in!



team anime and manga will be made soon when i bug my friend into co founding.


"Help! The girl I want wont respond to my texts! (?・ω・`)"


----------



## Damniel (Aug 29, 2015)

Hey guys how are you?


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys how are you?


cool :3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> team anime and manga will be made soon when i bug my friend into co founding.
> 
> 
> "Help! The girl I want wont respond to my texts! (?・ω・`)"



o_o..



Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys how are you?



Tired but good considering I stayed up till midnight packing (still not made much progress)


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I have an entire shelf of my bookcase and I actually paid for volume 20 in coppers I WANTED IT SO BADLY AT THE TIMEAHAHAHAHA
> 
> but i read the remaining chapters online and was like no! but grelle and undertaker are amazzzzziing past volume 12 XD
> 
> ...


OH WOW AHAHAH NO WORRIES!!! Dude have you read Tate no Yuusha??? Because once the manga releases in the US, I'm heading straight to the store to buy it HAHA!!!! I also have so many One Piece mangas omfg!!! Also Ouran High School HNNGGGG!~ OH HAVE YOU BY ANY CHANCE READ BEAUTY POP???

GRELLE AND UNDERTAKER IS JUST HNNNGGG AHAHAH

OHH WE ACTUALLY ARE PLANNING ON ADDING MOLANG AHAHAH!!! Molang, Pusheen, Alpacasso, and many more!!!



Lucanosa said:


> XD I sort of knew since I seen it everywhere and I've heard of it before but I wasn't too sure haha!!
> And ;_; is it just me or are there a lot of teams out there?  I don't mind them honestly, but it seems everyone has to make one.
> At least there'll be a lot of giveaways to participate in!


Hahaha yeah!! Gudetama is really popular >//v//< <3 AND SO CUTE AND LAZY HAHA

There really is a lot of teams now XD I don't mind as much since I'm happy to know they really like our Team ideas, the only thing that bothers me slightly is when they copy our ideas/layout styles/ etc.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 29, 2015)

That's good I'm going to the beach soon so I won't be online a lot for the day!


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OH WOW AHAHAH NO WORRIES!!! Dude have you read Tate no Yuusha??? Because once the manga releases in the US, I'm heading straight to the store to buy it HAHA!!!! I also have so many One Piece mangas omfg!!! Also Ouran High School HNNGGGG!~ OH HAVE YOU BY ANY CHANCE READ BEAUTY POP???
> 
> GRELLE AND UNDERTAKER IS JUST HNNNGGG AHAHAH
> 
> ...



ALPACASSO YES PLEASE 

No, I havent read Tate no Yuusha! What's it aboot? and i actually skipped one piece because i cant be bothered to buy a new bookcase BECAUSE I WILL NEED ONE SHEESH. AND NO I HAVE NOT READ THE OTHERS!


YES GRELLE IS JUST BAE AND UNDERDATKERS GODDAMMN EYES LIKE WOW YANA HOW.
i have a secret belief that the underataker is ciels grandaddy because of how he feels about vincent but shhh


and although GrelleXSeby is my otp yana confirmed that she wanted cielxsebby so MY DREAM WONT COME TRUE WHY



And yeah, teams are super popular later!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> team anime and manga will be made soon when i bug my friend into co founding.
> 
> 
> "Help! The girl I want wont respond to my texts! (?・ω・`)"


I'm looking forward to seeing your Team! XD

Hahaha good luck! I hope she agrees to be your co-founder! c:



Call me Daniel said:


> That's good I'm going to the beach soon so I won't be online a lot for the day!


HAVE FUN AT THE BEACH DANIEL! XD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> .... WE ACTUALLY ARE PLANNING ON ADDING MOLANG AHAHAH!!! Molang, *Pusheen*, Alpacasso, and many more!!! ....



PUSHEEN FTW


----------



## Taj (Aug 29, 2015)

facepalm 
I have no clue


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> PUSHEEN FTW



NO MOLANG



and also I watched gudetama CAN I HAVE THEM PLEASE


----------



## Taj (Aug 29, 2015)

shakes head
WHAT IS GOING ON


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

neester14 said:


> shakes head
> WHAT IS GOING ON



Eggs, cats, pacas, and the like~


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 29, 2015)

Hey jake, my plan is to donate about half of what I get from my merengue auction to team pop. Your choice on whether to put it towards the latest raffle and take it off what the winner pays or use it for future pops or splitting it. It'll be at least 125 tbt.

My plan is to get my funds back to a little over 1000 so I'll donate at least 125-150.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ALPACASSO YES PLEASE
> 
> No, I havent read Tate no Yuusha! What's it aboot? and i actually skipped one piece because i cant be bothered to buy a new bookcase BECAUSE I WILL NEED ONE SHEESH. AND NO I HAVE NOT READ THE OTHERS!
> 
> ...


DUUDDEEE AHAHAH YOU ARE MISSING OUT!!!!! READ ALL THE ONES I LISTED AHAHA THEY ARE SO GOOODDDD!!! Ouran High School is one of my childhood ones HAHA I definitely suggest watching the anime for Ouran High School first then reading the manga ;D 

OMFG AHAHHAA YESSS BUT HONESTLY My #1 BAE IS SHIN-AH FROM AKATSUKI NO YONA HE'S JUST OMFG HNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGG AHAHAHAHA

Yeah Teams really are ahahah XD It's just not so easy as people think to keep a Team alive  



Lucanosa said:


> PUSHEEN FTW


PUSHEEN SO CUTE AHAHAH ALL THEIR CUTE LITTLE EMOJIS ON FACEBOOK TOO AHAHA



neester14 said:


> facepalm
> I have no clue


Lots of cute characters galore and anime talk HAHA



MayorEvvie said:


> NO MOLANG
> 
> and also I watched gudetama CAN I HAVE THEM PLEASE


NOT IF I HAVE GUDETAMA FIRST!!! MINNEEE!! Joking!! Hahahaha But For Gudetama and Friends Group, we'll be having "Freebies" where there will be some nice freebie sets of characters I'll make for you guys to use!~ Then we can rule the forums with TP and Gudetama and Friends!! MWUAHAHAHA! XD


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> DUUDDEEE AHAHAH YOU ARE MISSING OUT!!!!! READ ALL THE ONES I LISTED AHAHA THEY ARE SO GOOODDDD!!! Ouran High School is one of my childhood ones HAHA I definitely suggest watching the anime for Ouran High School first then reading the manga ;D
> 
> OMFG AHAHHAA YESSS BUT HONESTLY My #1 BAE IS SHIN-AH FROM AKATSUKI NO YONA HE'S JUST OMFG HNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGG AHAHAHAHA
> 
> ...



i have a huge folder of about 100-200 molang wallpapers i use for my school pc, XD


I GOT BORED OF AKATSUKI NO YONA


and im still trying to decide whether to cosplay as grelly or undie for an upcomming con because their both crossplay, but I dunno if grell bypasses that because shes trans? IDK HELP U GAIS


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 29, 2015)

Btw, not sure if I've mentioned this but i will never enter a pop raffle as I do not want to take away from anyone else's chances. I am perfectly content having just the one I have. But I am more than happy to try to help others get one.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Eggs, cats, pacas, and the like~


@Neester: ^This, he's got it! Hahahaha XD 



DaCoSim said:


> Hey jake, my plan is to donate about half of what I get from my merengue auction to team pop. Your choice on whether to put it towards the latest raffle and take it off what the winner pays or use it for future pops or splitting it. It'll be at least 125 tbt.
> 
> My plan is to get my funds back to a little over 1000 so I'll donate at least 125-150.


D'awww!! Thank you so much!!! ;//v/; I really appreciate all the help! >//v//< We'll be putting half towards the popsicles and half towards the group!



MayorEvvie said:


> i have a huge folder of about 100-200 molang wallpapers i use for my school pc, XD
> 
> 
> I GOT BORED OF AKATSUKI NO YONA
> ...


OMFG AHAHAHAH THAT'S SO LOVE FOR MOLANG RIGHT THERE XD

bRUUUUUUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
BRUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
NO
bRUHHHHHH HOW COULD YOU HAVE GOTTEN BORED OF AKATSUKI NO YONA??!?!?!? WHAT EPISODE/CHAPTER DID YOU STOP ON!! LATEST MANGA CHAPTER HAS GOTTEN SO GOOD MANNNNN AHAHHA

WHAT YOU COSPLAY TOO??? -HIGH FIVES- DO UNDERTAKER AHAHAHAHA!!!



DaCoSim said:


> Btw, not sure if I've mentioned this but i will never enter a pop raffle as I do not want to take away from anyone else's chances. I am perfectly content having just the one I have. But I am more than happy to try to help others get one.


D'aww that's so sweet of you!!! ;//v//; You can actually enter to give a bigger chance to others!! We posted on the OP a whilleee back stating that it's not against the rules if you want to give it to a friend who wants to join TP! As long as you make sure they don't sell it off for profit! c: Just let me know who you are entering for! >//v//<b


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

KJ


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

(P.s. Recently I've gotten pretty addicted to Wasabi Peas ahahah I remember I used to hate them, but now it's actually pretty yummy and addicting. Also sorry if you see my typing in all caps ahahah I fan girl really hard when it comes to anime/manga/cute characters ahahaha )


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OMFG AHAHAHAH THAT'S SO LOVE FOR MOLANG RIGHT THERE XD


I HAD THEM ALL ON ROTATE LOL


Miharu said:


> bRUUUUUUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> BRUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> NO
> bRUHHHHHH HOW COULD YOU HAVE GOTTEN BORED OF AKATSUKI NO YONA??!?!?!? WHAT EPISODE/CHAPTER DID YOU STOP ON!! LATEST MANGA CHAPTER HAS GOTTEN SO GOOD MANNNNN AHAHHA[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> NO MOLANG
> 
> 
> 
> and also I watched gudetama CAN I HAVE THEM PLEASE



GO TEAM PUSHEEN


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> GO TEAM PUSHEEN



KITTY KATZ FUR DAAYS~!


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> (P.s. Recently I've gotten pretty addicted to Wasabi Peas ahahah I remember I used to hate them, but now it's actually pretty yummy and addicting. Also sorry if you see my typing in all caps ahahah I fan girl really hard when it comes to anime/manga/cute characters ahahaha )



thats ok im a raging fangirl too do you wanna be fangirl friends? XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> GO TEAM PUSHEEN



nO


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 29, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> KITTY KATZ FUR DAAYS~!



YASSS

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> nO



YASSS


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> thats ok im a raging fangirl too do you wanna be fangirl friends? XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



MYAHAHAHA,
Yaaas.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I HAD THEM ALL ON ROTATE LOL
> 
> crunchyroll adverts stopped me.
> episode 2
> ...


OMG HAHAHA THAT'S CRAZY MAN

AWWWWWWWWW!!!! DUDE YOU ARE SERIOUSLY MISSING OUT!!!! It gets SO MUCH BETTER!!!! If you don't want to watch the ads, I'll say read the manga instead then ahahaha!! XD MY BAE IS IN THIS ANIME <3

OHH!! You'll have a lot of fun at cons cosplaying!! You'll definitely meet many new friends, you'll have A LOT of people stop you and ask for pictures ahahaha, and there's so many cute things you can buy ; v ; 

YES DO ITTTTT AHAHAHAHAH



Alby-Kun said:


> KITTY KATZ FUR DAAYS~!


YESSSSSSS!~ KITTIES ARE ADORABLE <3



MayorEvvie said:


> thats ok im a raging fangirl too do you wanna be fangirl friends? XD


YESSSS PLEASE AHAHAHA!~



Lucanosa said:


> YASSS
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> YASSS


OMG WHEN YOU SAY "YASSSS" IT REMINDS ME OF THIS CUTE KITTY VIDEO AHAHA


----------



## Taj (Aug 29, 2015)

why why why. This is so weird. Go team poopsicle?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

neester14 said:


> why why why. This is so weird. Go team poopsicle?



Now I wonder what an egg flavored popsicle would taste like~ o:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OMG WHEN YOU SAY "YASSSS" IT REMINDS ME OF THIS CUTE KITTY VIDEO AHAHA



LOL YASSS



Alby-Kun said:


> Now I wonder what an egg flavored popsicle would taste like~ o:



o: I already mentioned egg-yolk popsicles / gudetama popsicles and everyone said it'd be nasty 
someone just needs to try it though, you'll never know unless you try :/


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

neester14 said:


> why why why. This is so weird. Go team poopsicle?


Shhh shh just let it happen  Weird is the new awesome  LOL!~ 
YES!~ TEAM POPSICLE FTW <3 (I see that you like poopsicles  ) 



Alby-Kun said:


> Now I wonder what an egg flavored popsicle would taste like~ o:


Oh gosh I'm kind of scared to even think about it XD Egg flavored popsicles... XD


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OMG HAHAHA THAT'S CRAZY MAN
> 
> AWWWWWWWWW!!!! DUDE YOU ARE SERIOUSLY MISSING OUT!!!! It gets SO MUCH BETTER!!!! If you don't want to watch the ads, I'll say read the manga instead then ahahaha!! XD MY BAE IS IN THIS ANIME <3
> 
> ...


friend:where is the aot stuff
me: do i know or do i not know?
friend: tell me allready!
me: you know what i want so give it to me _young earl_
friend: *makes a complete idiot out of herself*
me: idk.
friend: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


hahah im not good in pictures e.e


and also i have to go eat curry now ew bbl

- - - Post Merge - - -






bacon and egg popsicle


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> friend:where is the aot stuff
> me: do i know or do i not know?
> friend: tell me allready!
> me: you know what i want so give it to me _young earl_
> ...



Mmmmmm~
Gimme, gimme, I wanna try try~ [/)* -*]/)


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> LOL YASSS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it's Gudetama Egg Flavored Popsicles I'll probably definitely try it because of Gudetama HAHA XD



MayorEvvie said:


> friend:where is the aot stuff
> me: do i know or do i not know?
> friend: tell me allready!
> me: you know what i want so give it to me _young earl_
> ...


LOOOL Omg you and your friend ahahaha XD

Ahh I feel you ; v ; I wasn't good with pictures when I first started cosplaying ahaha I was a nervous wreck omg XD

OHH LUCKY!~ I love curry <3 Well I've only had Japanese Curry ahahah I haven't tried Indian Curry yet XD I don't know which curry you are eating, but have a fun lunch! <: (If it's lunch time over there! XD )

Omg Bacon and Egg Popsicle ahahah now just add a Gudetama face to it XD


----------



## Jacob (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg Bacon and Egg Popsicle ahahah now just add a Gudetama face to it XD


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> If it's Gudetama Egg Flavored Popsicles I'll probably definitely try it because of Gudetama HAHA XD
> 
> 
> LOOOL Omg you and your friend ahahaha XD
> ...


It's 7 pm here, and I hate curry .-.


I literally shoved some chicken pieces in the oven XD


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 29, 2015)

Good afternoon guys!


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Good afternoon guys!



Good afternoon/morning/evening/night!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 29, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Good afternoon guys!



Good afternoon! (it's afternoon here)


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good afternoon! (it's afternoon here)



Ah, its late evening/night where I live


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 29, 2015)

Reheating gumbo. Anyone want some?


----------



## Damniel (Aug 29, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Good afternoon guys!



Who are you lily?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Ah, its late evening/night where I live



You must be part of the illimunati then since you're in the future XD



DaCoSim said:


> Reheating gumbo. Anyone want some?



YASSS


----------



## Damniel (Aug 29, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Reheating gumbo. Anyone want some?



If the gumbo has no meat than please send it to my mailbox!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Good afternoon guys!



Good afternoon~


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 29, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Who are you lily?



I am your worst nightmare  Idk.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 29, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I am your worst nightmare  Idk.



I am your bestest dream! pearll?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I am your worst nightmare  Idk.



You are the rejector of all marriages too apparently. xD


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 29, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> You are the rejector of all marriages too apparently. xD



Lol am I?



Call me Daniel said:


> I am your bestest dream! pearll?



Sure you are, lol. No


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Lol am I?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you are, lol



Well, you seem to say no to every proposal in the marriage thread from what I've seen, so I guess? xD


----------



## Taj (Aug 29, 2015)

I am tired


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

neester14 said:


> I am tired



why im not tired ver


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

neester14 said:


> I am tired



Shleep then? o:


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 29, 2015)

My gumbo has seafood only Daniel


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> My gumbo has seafood only Daniel



Does it have crab flesh? ouo


----------



## Damniel (Aug 29, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> My gumbo has seafood only Daniel



Ok please mail me some!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Well, you seem to say no to every proposal in the marriage thread from what I've seen, so I guess? xD



i actually married lily to Jacob a while back.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Ok please mail me some!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh, okies~


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 29, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Ok please mail me some!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I still don't remember that happening.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 29, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I still don't remember that happening.



Yes, remember to told me your 2 were shipped. So I said I'll marry you two. So I married you two.


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 29, 2015)

Oops!!!! So I went and put the pot in the stove to reheat and when I went to chk on it, I realized I put the wrong pot in the stove!!! Lol!!! I put the chicken spaghetti on! Whoops!!! 

Oh and my gumbo doesn't have crab in it. It has shrimp, scallops and crawfish


----------



## Damniel (Aug 29, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Oops!!!! So I went and put the pot in the stove to reheat and when I went to chk on it, I realized I put the wrong pot in the stove!!! Lol!!! I put the chicken spaghetti on! Whoops!!!
> 
> Oh and my gumbo doesn't have crab in it. It has shrimp, scallops and crawfish



Aw maybe we can have gumbo another time...


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Oops!!!! So I went and put the pot in the stove to reheat and when I went to chk on it, I realized I put the wrong pot in the stove!!! Lol!!! I put the chicken spaghetti on! Whoops!!!
> 
> Oh and my gumbo doesn't have crab in it. It has shrimp, scallops and crawfish



Mm, still pretty good. I want some~ x3


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 29, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Yes, remember to told me your 2 were shipped. So I said I'll marry you two. So I married you two.



Oh. Riighhtt. Okay then...*looks around awkwardly* Well I'm just..gonna go.. find someone who wants Shep.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Oh. Riighhtt. Okay then...*looks around awkwardly* Well I'm just..gonna go.. find someone who wants Shep.



Oh gosh no,
No more ships, plz.


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 29, 2015)

Will reheat the gumbo tomorrow. Lol!  In other news, my merengue auction had 40 more minutes and is up to 275 tbt! Yay!


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 29, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Oh gosh no,
> No more ships, plz.



Thats what I am saying, lol!





DaCoSim said:


> Will reheat the gumbo tomorrow. Lol!  In other news, my merengue auction had 40 more minutes and is up to 275 tbt! Yay!



Awesome!!! Congratulations!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 29, 2015)

Am STILL plotting Deirdre in Patronus. Ughhhh.... It's been weeks now lol!!! At least I found Erik yesterday. He'll go into Patronus next.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oooh!!! I'm about to bid on a new watch on eBay. Mine died and after replacing the battery it was still dead. Wanna see? It's really cute!!!


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 29, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Am STILL plotting Deirdre in Patronus. Ughhhh.... It's been weeks now lol!!! At least I found Erik yesterday. He'll go into Patronus next.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oooh!!! I'm about to bid on a new watch on eBay. Mine died and after replacing the battery it was still dead. Wanna see? It's really cute!!!



Ooo I want to see!!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 29, 2015)

It's called a Bertha watch. They're really $$$ but this one isn't too bad. 


Should get it for around $80. The official website they're like $700!!!


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 29, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> It's called a Bertha watch. They're really $$$ but this one isn't too bad. View attachment 145437
> 
> Should get it for around $80. The official website they're like $700!!!



Awww! How cute!!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 29, 2015)

Thx!!! I Absolutely luv it!!!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 29, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Oh. Riighhtt. Okay then...*looks around awkwardly* Well I'm just..gonna go.. find someone who wants Shep.



I can file the divorced if you want.


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

i like pies


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 29, 2015)

Ha! Neester is about to win Merengue


----------



## Damniel (Aug 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i like pies



Apple? Lemon merengue? Boisenberry?Cherry? I must know.


----------



## Taj (Aug 29, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ha! Neester is about to win Merengue



twerks in front of everyone XD


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Apple? Lemon merengue? Boisenberry?Cherry? I must know.



cherry bakewell is some good stuff



BUT SERIOUSLY, HOW THE HELL DO YOU EAT THESE POPSICLES?


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 29, 2015)

Pumpkin cheesecake!!!! It's my specialty!

- - - Post Merge - - -



neester14 said:


> twerks in front of everyone XD



Dork. Lol! Btw that one girl bid 324 cuz it was all her tbt.


----------



## Taj (Aug 29, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Pumpkin cheesecake!!!! It's my specialty!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



wow i lost XD


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 29, 2015)

Hey Neester, should I point out to them about my op? Increments of 25?


----------



## Damniel (Aug 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> cherry bakewell is some good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> BUT SERIOUSLY, HOW THE HELL DO YOU EAT THESE POPSICLES?



You just eat them. You just embrace the popsicleness. Let it enter your soul.


----------



## Taj (Aug 29, 2015)

they must be desperate for Merengue. But if they blow all their tbt on her how will they get Fauna and Bruce???

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> Hey Neester, should I point out to them about my op? Increments of 25?



OH YEAH


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 29, 2015)

So as of right now you're still winning.


----------



## Taj (Aug 29, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> So as of right now you're still winning.



how many minutes are left XD


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

Am I the only one that loves honey-roasted cashew nuts?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> cherry bakewell is some good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> BUT SERIOUSLY, HOW THE HELL DO YOU EAT THESE POPSICLES?



PUT IT IN YOUR MOUTH AND CHEW...
>_> what are they teaching in public schools these days....


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Am I the only one that loves honey-roasted cashew nuts?



I love nuts in general.


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I love nuts in general.



,' is that a confession


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ,' is that a confession



I-I'll have you know that I'm perfectly straight!
And the only confession I would ever make is one that'll never be said.


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I-I'll have you know that I'm perfectly straight!
> And the only confession I would ever make is one that'll never be said.



well then its not a confession is it?


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 29, 2015)

neester14 said:


> how many minutes are left XD



Good luck Neese!


----------



## Taj (Aug 29, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Good luck Neese!



Well I won and lost XD

I won DaCoSim's auction for 425 but forfeited

BECAUSE I saw Lulu selling her for 230 XD

I'm so soory DaCoSim! Please dont hate me


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> well then its not a confession is it?



Precisely, because it was most likely never meant to be~


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Well I won and lost XD
> 
> I won DaCoSim's auction for 425 but forfeited
> 
> ...



oh wow
that turn of events


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 29, 2015)

Ha!!!! I could never hate you Neester! I'm glad it turned out that way so you both won!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jacob. I sent 175 your way for the pop donation pool.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 29, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I can file the divorced if you want.



I don't think it ever happened. The marriage part. I was gonna say something then I kinda didn't, lmao You know bahahahaha!

But, on a different note, what is everyone doing this fall?


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 29, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I don't think it ever happened. The marriage part. I was gonna say something then I kinda didn't, lmao You know bahahahaha!
> 
> But, on a different note, what is everyone doing this fall?



School and possibly working


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I don't think it ever happened. The marriage part. I was gonna say something then I kinda didn't, lmao You know bahahahaha!
> 
> But, on a different note, what is everyone doing this fall?



Drinkin' hot chocolate and admiring all the pretty colors~


----------



## Damniel (Aug 29, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I don't think it ever happened. The marriage part. I was gonna say something then I kinda didn't, lmao You know bahahahaha!
> 
> But, on a different note, what is everyone doing this fall?



Divorce filed the wife gets all the tbt.

Just school and chorus.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 145430


YESSSS I WOULD EAT HIMM NOW AHAHAHA SO CUTE!!! XD



MayorEvvie said:


> It's 7 pm here, and I hate curry .-.
> I literally shoved some chicken pieces in the oven XD


AWWWW!!!! ; v; Curry is so delicious though <3 What kind of curry did you have? XD



DaCoSim said:


> Will reheat the gumbo tomorrow. Lol!  In other news, my merengue auction had 40 more minutes and is up to 275 tbt! Yay!


OHHH CONGRATS ON SELLING MERENGUE!!! XD



DaCoSim said:


> Ha!!!! I could never hate you Neester! I'm glad it turned out that way so you both won!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Jacob. I sent 175 your way for the pop donation pool.


Thank you so much for the donations! >//v//<b


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 29, 2015)

;u; Looks like I might be able to afford the popsicle if it lands my way now

I have 90 TBT coming from auctions too~


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I don't think it ever happened. The marriage part. I was gonna say something then I kinda didn't, lmao You know bahahahaha!
> 
> But, on a different note, what is everyone doing this fall?


Cosplaying, working, making GFX, spending time with the hubby, going out, etc. Hahahaha!~ How about you? XD



Alby-Kun said:


> Drinkin' hot chocolate and admiring all the pretty colors~


Lucky!! ;v ; Now I'm in the mood for some hot chocolate!! Hahaha XD



Lucanosa said:


> ;u; Looks like I might be able to afford the popsicle if it lands my way now
> 
> I have 90 TBT coming from auctions too~


THAT'S GREAT!!! >//v//<  Well we'll know the exact price for the popsicle once the weekly event is over!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 29, 2015)

Got the donation DaCoSim! Thanks!


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

i am on my laptop!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i am on my laptop!



YAY!~ I love being on my laptop more than my phone when I'm on tbt ahahaha Typing > Texting anytime!


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 29, 2015)

Wow! I just can't wait for Halloween!!!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 29, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Got the donation DaCoSim! Thanks!




You're so welcome  gonna get one more out of birdsong and then I will officially start moving my babies back in!!! Then I can clean this mess of a town!! Omg I hate cycling main!!!


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 29, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Divorce filed the wife gets all the tbt.
> 
> Just school and chorus.



That never happened!!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 29, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Wow! I just can't wait for Halloween!!!



^ what she said!!!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Wow! I just can't wait for Halloween!!!



SAMMMEEEE!~ All the candies you get to eat ahahaha!~ I might be passing out candy this year, no idea ahahah!~


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> SAMMMEEEE!~ All the candies you get to eat ahahaha!~ I might be passing out candy this year, no idea ahahah!~



Halloween is my favorite holiday!! I just love scaring everyone haha!


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YAY!~ I love being on my laptop more than my phone when I'm on tbt ahahaha Typing > Texting anytime!



oh definitely! technically this is my mom's laptop BUT ITS MINE NOW AHAHHA


----------



## Jacob (Aug 29, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Halloween is my favorite holiday!! I just love scaring everyone haha!



Its my favorite too hahah


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Wow! I just can't wait for Halloween!!!



i dunt like halloween, but I might use it to trial my cosplays with my friend


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 29, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Its my favorite too hahah



Same!
I love eating sugary food and watching horror movies

And then scaring the crap out of trick-or-treaters and not give them candy Cx


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 29, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> ^ what she said!!!



Last Halloween, the moon was full and it was really misty and i scared everyone that walked by my house! I get so into the spirit!




Lucanosa said:


> Same!
> I love eating sugary food and watching horror movies
> 
> And then scaring the crap out of trick-or-treaters and not give them candy Cx



I love scaring the trick-or-treaters.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Halloween is my favorite holiday!! I just love scaring everyone haha!


Halloween is definitely one of my favorite holidays!!! Ahahah omg it really is fun scaring people!!! I agree with you there XD (Though must of the time I'm the one getting scared ; __ ; )



MayorEvvie said:


> oh definitely! technically this is my mom's laptop BUT ITS MINE NOW AHAHHA



AHAHAHA NICEEEE LOOOL


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Halloween is definitely one of my favorite holidays!!! Ahahah omg it really is fun scaring people!!! I agree with you there XD (Though must of the time I'm the one getting scared ; __ ; )
> 
> 
> 
> AHAHAHA NICEEEE LOOOL


yeah it just kidna became mine XD

also im watching akatsuki no yona


----------



## Taj (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm reading Naruto Vol 42!

Spoiler: Jiraiya dies in this book


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> yeah it just kidna became mine XD
> 
> also im watching akatsuki no yona


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YES YES YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS I AM HAPPY YOU ARE WATCHING IT AGAIN <3333333333333333333333333



neester14 said:


> -snip-


Put spoilers inside a spoiler please so it doesn't ruin it for others XD I already knew it, so I'm safe LOL


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YES YES YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS I AM HAPPY YOU ARE WATCHING IT AGAIN <3333333333333333333333333


The OP is really boring tho...


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> The OP is really boring tho...



Shhh shhhh just give it five episodes HAHA!! It's like Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn, like when I watched the first few episodes I was like NOOOOOOOOOOOOO it just didn't interest me at all. Later on, I decided to give it another chance because a lot of people and a lot of my close friends were fan girling about it, I gave it another shot and omfg IT GOT SUPER AMAZING AND HELLA GOOD IN THE MIDDLE AND ENDING AHAHAH!~ Honestly though the first like 10-15 episodes of Hitman Reborn was just nooooo XD


----------



## Jacob (Aug 29, 2015)

neester14 said:


> I'm reading Naruto Vol 42!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO I DIDNT READ IT YET HAHAH NOO


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Shhh shhhh just give it five episodes HAHA!! It's like Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn, like when I watched the first few episodes I was like NOOOOOOOOOOOOO it just didn't interest me at all. Later on, I decided to give it another chance because a lot of people and a lot of my close friends were fan girling about it, I gave it another shot and omfg IT GOT SUPER AMAZING AND HELLA GOOD IN THE MIDDLE AND ENDING AHAHAH!~ Honestly though the first like 10-15 episodes of Hitman Reborn was just nooooo XD



ill try...




Also, anyone up for a game of Cards Against Humanity?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ill try...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, I have nothing better to do.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 29, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Last Halloween, the moon was full and it was really misty and i scared everyone that walked by my house! I get so into the spirit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once i dressed as a corpse with white eye contacts and i was lying on the ground. People actually thought i was dead...hehe.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ill try...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would but i am going to at soon so maybe later if ur still playing!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> NO I DIDNT READ IT YET HAHAH NOO


AWWW POOR JACOB LOOOL -PATS HEAD-



MayorEvvie said:


> ill try...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww!! No worries!! If you really aren't interested in it, you don't need to watch it!! Sorry, hope it didn't seem like I was trying to peer pressure you into it!! ; v; I just get really excited about animes I love ahahaha!

Next time! I'm currently working on my GFX profile ahahaha RIP going to take me hours XD I'll post a W.I.P. When I have the bottom half of it semi down as well XD


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AWWW POOR JACOB LOOOL -PATS HEAD-
> 
> 
> Aww!! No worries!! If you really aren't interested in it, you don't need to watch it!! Sorry, hope it didn't seem like I was trying to peer pressure you into it!! ; v; I just get really excited about animes I love ahahaha!
> ...



nah, im bored and want stuff to watch.

Aww, okies :c

Anyone else? :3


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 29, 2015)

I would play but i am just waitin for my boyfriend for like 5 minutes!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> nah, im bored and want stuff to watch.
> 
> Aww, okies :c
> 
> Anyone else? :3



Okay phew!! hahaha Let me know what you think once you get further into it!  (Hopefully we can fangirl together about it too! XD )


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

Ending in 4 hours and 30 minutes from now! c: Good luck you guys! We will be holding a skype call where I'll be share screening my laptop screen to show who will get smacked by a popsicle! If you'll like to join in to see who gets pulled out, then please feel free to PM/VM/ or comment your skype name! c: ​


----------



## Damniel (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ending in 4 hours and 30 minutes from now! c: Good luck you guys! We will be holding a skype call where I'll be share screening my laptop screen to show who will get smacked by a popsicle! If you'll like to join in to see who gets pulled out, then please feel free to PM/VM/ or comment your skype name! c: ​



Skype call? I gotta be there for that. You already have me added ^-^.
Will Jacob be here for that i still gotta hear his voice.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Skype call? I gotta be there for that. You already have me added ^-^.
> Will Jacob be here for that i still gotta hear his voice.



Yeeee!~ XD I'll add you to it when it's time! We will most likely be pulling out the winner around 8:15pm-8:30pm ish!~ Jacob, Jane, and WonderK is normally always there when I pull out the raffle winners XD If not, it's normally always Jacob for sure ahahaha He doesn't talk though, he just listens to us and types to reply c:


----------



## Damniel (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yeeee!~ XD I'll add you to it when it's time! We will most likely be pulling out the winner around 8:15pm-8:30pm ish!~ Jacob, Jane, and WonderK is normally always there when I pull out the raffle winners XD If not, it's normally always Jacob for sure ahahaha He doesn't talk though, he just listens to us and types to reply c:



Hm like he does usually... Super excited to talk to you and Jane again and meet WonderK!


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ending in 4 hours and 30 minutes from now! c: Good luck you guys! We will be holding a skype call where I'll be share screening my laptop screen to show who will get smacked by a popsicle! If you'll like to join in to see who gets pulled out, then please feel free to PM/VM/ or comment your skype name! c: ​



Good luck to everyone participating!!


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Okay phew!! hahaha Let me know what you think once you get further into it!  (Hopefully we can fangirl together about it too! XD )



ok im just gonna say this now


hak is almost on par with undertaker

hak=9
undertaker=11

JUST SAYING.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hm like he does usually... Super excited to talk to you and Jane again and meet WonderK!


Yeeee!! XD Hahaha! We only talk until the raffle drawing, then it's over ahaha XD So it's not like a long chat thingy haha XD More of so I have proof that the raffles/events aren't rigged c: 



MayorEvvie said:


> ok im just gonna say this now
> 
> 
> hak is almost on par with undertaker
> ...


HAHAHHA HAK IS REALLY HNNNG AHAHAH!!!! Just wait until you get further omfg he makes your heart melt!! But he belongs to Yona  Thus I shall take Shin-Ah HAHA <3


----------



## roseflower (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ending in 4 hours and 30 minutes from now! c: Good luck you guys! We will be holding a skype call where I'll be share screening my laptop screen to show who will get smacked by a popsicle! If you'll like to join in to see who gets pulled out, then please feel free to PM/VM/ or comment your skype name! c: ​



Good luck to the participants! Unfortunately I don?t have skype T.T

Can I still enter for the popsicle raffle?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Good luck to the participants! Unfortunately I don?t have skype T.T
> 
> Can I still enter for the popsicle raffle?



Awww! ; v ; 

And yes of course!! The whole 50+ posts requirement won't happen until the next raffle! This raffle anyone can enter as long as they read the update for it!! Since you may have to pay the remaining tbt! This raffle this time isn't free since there wasn't enough tbt in the donation pool for it ; v ; But it's definitely a lot cheaper thanks to the donation pool! XD We'll have the exact price posted for it once the weekly event ends!


----------



## roseflower (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Awww! ; v ;
> 
> And yes of course!! The whole 50+ posts requirement won't happen until the next raffle! This raffle anyone can enter as long as they read the update for it!! Since you may have to pay the remaining tbt! This raffle this time isn't free since there wasn't enough tbt in the donation pool for it ; v ; But it's definitely a lot cheaper thanks to the donation pool! XD We'll have the exact price posted for it once the weekly event ends!



Alright thank you<3 I also saw that Sholee sells popsicles for 3k in the TBT Marketplace, so pricy. 
I guess I?ll be a happy freezing popsicle for the while beeing haha


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 29, 2015)

So.. Sleepy.. QQ


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Alright thank you<3 I also saw that Sholee sells popsicles for 3k in the TBT Marketplace, so pricy.
> I guess I?ll be a happy freezing popsicle for the while beeing haha


No problem at all! <3 Jacob will add you to the raffle list soon! The popsicle should definitely be less than 1k! So it's a steal if you win it ;3 And you'll only have to pay the remaining tbt price! XD 



OreoTerror said:


> So.. Sleepy.. QQ


Go to sleep! hahaha XD


----------



## roseflower (Aug 29, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> So.. Sleepy.. QQ



Goodnight


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 29, 2015)

I just woke up! :c

Also, does anyone have a swirl older than September they could trade me?


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yeeee!! XD Hahaha! We only talk until the raffle drawing, then it's over ahaha XD So it's not like a long chat thingy haha XD More of so I have proof that the raffles/events aren't rigged c:
> 
> 
> HAHAHHA HAK IS REALLY HNNNG AHAHAH!!!! Just wait until you get further omfg he makes your heart melt!! But he belongs to Yona  Thus I shall take Shin-Ah HAHA <3



well ill get undertaker to kill her because he will be mine


----------



## roseflower (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> No problem at all! <3 Jacob will add you to the raffle list soon! The popsicle should definitely be less than 1k! So it's a steal if you win it ;3 And you'll only have to pay the remaining tbt price! XD
> 
> 
> Go to sleep! hahaha XD



Thank you and Jacob! Yes I could afford this price But I?m usually not so lucky with winning anything hehe

- - - Post Merge - - -



OreoTerror said:


> I just woke up! :c
> 
> Also, does anyone have a swirl older than September they could trade me?



Oh it?s a good morning to you then


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ending in 4 hours and 30 minutes from now! c: Good luck you guys! We will be holding a skype call where I'll be share screening my laptop screen to show who will get smacked by a popsicle! If you'll like to join in to see who gets pulled out, then please feel free to PM/VM/ or comment your skype name! c: ​



;o; Too bad Skype don't work for me ;_;

Anyways, good luck to everyone!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 29, 2015)

Good luck to you all!


----------



## doveling (Aug 29, 2015)

hello & good luck to ya'll <3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I just woke up! :c
> 
> Also, does anyone have a swirl older than September they could trade me?


Morning to you!! Hahaha

I might, but I can't trade off any of my swirls since it'll definitely kill my line up ; v; Sorry! Maybe you can ask Sholee!! Sholee has a bunch of swirls!~ 



MayorEvvie said:


> well ill get undertaker to kill her because he will be mine


NOOOO!!!! LOOOL I love Yona <3 Ahahahah I SHIP THEM HARD XD



roseflower said:


> Thank you and Jacob! Yes I could afford this price But I?m usually not so lucky with winning anything hehe
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


You are very welcome!  And that's great to hear!! XD And awww!! Well there aren't that many people on the raffle list now!! So it's definitely a higher chance! 



Lucanosa said:


> ;o; Too bad Skype don't work for me ;_;
> 
> Anyways, good luck to everyone!


Awww!! ; __ ; Skype only doesn't work for me on my phone XD



peoyne said:


> hello & good luck to ya'll <3


AVAAAA <3 Hiii!~ How are you doing?


----------



## doveling (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AVAAAA <3 Hiii!~ How are you doing?



HELLO! im good~~ just had a shower so im refreshed
currently trying to pick a new fb photo sigh ahah

how are you!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

peoyne said:


> HELLO! im good~~ just had a shower so im refreshed
> currently trying to pick a new fb photo sigh ahah
> 
> how are you!



NICCEEE!! Showers are always so refreshing!!! <3 
OHHH!~ I'll definitely help you pick ;D

I'm doing great!! I think I've recovered from my cold!! So I'm doing so much better ahahaha!! XD


----------



## Damniel (Aug 29, 2015)

Hey Ava! How are you?


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi peonye ^.^ I hope you are doing well!


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> NICCEEE!! Showers are always so refreshing!!! <3
> OHHH!~ I'll definitely help you pick ;D
> 
> I'm doing great!! I think I've recovered from my cold!! So I'm doing so much better ahahaha!! XD



i get really bored in the shower lol


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i get really bored in the shower lol



Hahahah I think so much when I'm showering XD Also I love playing music while showering <3 XD


----------



## Damniel (Aug 29, 2015)

I just like the water, the cold water clears my mind.


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahahah I think so much when I'm showering XD Also I love playing music while showering <3 XD



i get reaaaaaaalllly bored XD


----------



## Damniel (Aug 29, 2015)

Im a little bored anyone wanna visit my town or something?


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 29, 2015)

I love taking hot showers. Its just a shower with me in it. LOL JUST KIDDING


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 29, 2015)

My showers always end up leaving me with heat rash cause I have them so hot. :c


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

Ending in 1 hour!! c:​


----------



## Jacob (Aug 29, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Good luck to the participants! Unfortunately I don?t have skype T.T
> 
> Can I still enter for the popsicle raffle?



Heck yeh, added!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I just like the water, the cold water clears my mind.


Yeah it's really refreshing!! XD



MayorEvvie said:


> i get reaaaaaaalllly bored XD


SING FOR THE BATHROOM TO HEAR! HAHAHA XD



Call me Daniel said:


> Im a little bored anyone wanna visit my town or something?


Ahhh I would, but currently eating dinner! Mwuahaha XD



MissLily123 said:


> I love taking hot showers. Its just a shower with me in it. LOL JUST KIDDING


LOOOL HAHA!!! Honestly I love warm/hot showers more than cold ahahha XD Even though cold showers are so much better for your skin LOL



OreoTerror said:


> My showers always end up leaving me with heat rash cause I have them so hot. :c


AWW!!! D: That's not good at all!!! DX


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yeah it's really refreshing!! XD
> 
> 
> SING FOR THE BATHROOM TO HEAR! HAHAHA XD
> ...



Ugh, I could never have a cold shower!! I may have a cool one if its really hot out but that is rare, lol. I find hot showers so amazing <33


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 29, 2015)

Did the event end yet???


----------



## Damniel (Aug 29, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Did the event end yet???



In 5 minutes it will.


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 29, 2015)

dum-da-da-da-daaaaa 
its 11:00


----------



## Jacob (Aug 29, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Did the event end yet???



ho ha, Miharu is eating! 

Will draw the name shortly, Please stand by...


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 29, 2015)

Is it the gambling event or a different one???


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 29, 2015)

o: Suspense.......

So much suspense...... e.e wrong event sorry lol

good luck to everyone~


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

HAS NOW ENDED! No longer accepting any more entries! c: We will be revealing the winners soon!​


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 29, 2015)

even my total post count is incredibly low (^~^')


----------



## Jacob (Aug 29, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Is it the gambling event or a different one???



This next drawing is for the gambling event 
There will be a popsicle raffle being drawn tomorrow!

Edit: Here is a video for y'all


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 29, 2015)

meant to merge post  oops

- - - Post Merge - - -

triple oops*


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 29, 2015)

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 29, 2015)

Oooh Gl Everyone


----------



## Damniel (Aug 29, 2015)

I want wait to see who won!


----------



## roseflower (Aug 29, 2015)

Good luck! How exciting, even though I didn?t participate in the weekly event


----------



## Damniel (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm dying with excitement to see who won!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

✧ AND THE PERSON WHO IS GETTING SMACKED WITH A POPSICLE IS...... *DRUM ROLLS*


Spoiler: MWUAHAHAHA











✧ The winners of this bet are two lucky people!!! I can honestly say, I didn't expect many people to win or any at all since it was a 3/15 chance for you guys each! c: I'm happy to know some of you won though! Since it would have been a sad sight to see if no one won! Congrats to the winners of the bet! I'll be sending your tbt shortly! (Jacob sent me half of his own tbt as well to pay the winning tbt with!) 



Spoiler: The Lucky Winners!



✧ LethalLulu- 150 tbt
2. Cadbberry

Lulu you'll be receiving 300 tbt! (Double the amount of your bet since she was your second guess!)

✧ D3athsdoppelganger- 75 tbt
1.CaddBerry

D3ath you'll be receiving 225 tbt!! (Triple the amount of your bet since she was your first guess!)



✧ Congrats once again you guys!! >//v/< Also a little update about this Weekly Event, we'll actually be making this type of event random! (Since Jacob and I aren't very rich we'll definitely end up owing you guys, and we wouldn't want that ahahha! So we'll only host the "Who'll Get Smacked With A Popsicle" randomly when we have a lot of tbt to spare! ) Thank you so much all for playing and I hope you guys all had fun!! 

​


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 29, 2015)

Congrats you two!!


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 29, 2015)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 29, 2015)

Congrats to the two winners!!!

 I'm excited to see what the next event is going to be!


----------



## roseflower (Aug 29, 2015)

Congrats to the lucky winners! Yay Cadbberry got smacked, I hope it didn`t hurt


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

Congrats once again to the two winners! ;D Also Cad, so how does it feel to get smacked with a popsicle? 

Also I'm currently working on the next update!! We'll be posting the new "Quests" for you guys soon! Stay tuned! (I won't be commenting much while I'm updating!) XD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 30, 2015)

Haha Im superior at gambling!!! xP I hope cadbberry isnt sticky from that popsicle


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 30, 2015)

wooo congrats to the winners! :3


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 30, 2015)

Are we now supporting egg and yolks??? Lol xP


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 30, 2015)

congrats to the winners c:
i just got home from a little trip to see some family!!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 30, 2015)

Congrats everyone and hope you had fun xP


----------



## Jacob (Aug 30, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Are we now supporting egg and yolks??? Lol xP



Thats a new team Miharu is starting up shh



lizzy541 said:


> congrats to the winners c:
> i just got home from a little trip to see some family!!



Howd it go?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 30, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Thats a new team Miharu is starting up shh
> 
> 
> 
> Howd it go?




Ooooh how you join????


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 30, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Thats a new team Miharu is starting up shh
> 
> 
> 
> Howd it go?


i met a lot of family i haven't seen in like 10ish years so it was alright??
i didn't know i had that much family at all lol


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 30, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> i met a lot of family i haven't seen in like 10ish years so it was alright??
> i didn't know i had that much family at all lol



That just happened to me like a week ago lol I was saying who are these people because i never met them. And thats good


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 30, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> That just happened to me like a week ago lol I was saying who are these people because i never met them. And thats good


ya it turns out my dad has loads of cousins c:

i'm going to bed tho since i'm still tired from the trip so goodnight everyone!!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 30, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> ya it turns out my dad has loads of cousins c:
> 
> i'm going to bed tho since i'm still tired from the trip so goodnight everyone!!



Goodnight. Im I the only one up noooooooooo!!!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 30, 2015)

it's so quiet tonight >w<


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 30, 2015)

naekoya said:


> it's so quiet tonight >w<



Ik and im always on by myself waiting for someone


----------



## Patypus (Aug 30, 2015)

Hello c: haven't been checking up on the team in a while! How's everyone doing tonight?


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 30, 2015)

Oooh! Congrats lulu and doppelg?nger!!! 

LOOK who I found babysitting these 2 little guys on a Walgreens shelf!!!!!!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 30, 2015)

-Raffle update!! So the raffle that will be happening tomorrow at 1pm PST time will be only 612 tbt if you win! (I wish we could have gotten enough funds to make it free, but unfortunately not this time! On the bright side, you won't have to pay 2.5k tbt+ for one!) If you win, we'll wait until you send the tbt first, then we'll send you your popsicle! <3 Also please note that if you don't have enough tbt at the time, you'll have a 1 week limit to get the remaining amount of tbt you need to purchase it! Otherwise if you don't make it within 1 week, we'll be drawing a new winner from the raffle list! 

-All raffle rules STILL applies to this raffle! They always will! So please make sure not to sell it off for profit if you win! Otherwise you'll get banned from TP! More info on the rules on the OP! <3 

-Good luck to all of you!! <3

-I'm also currently working on the "Quests" update! So please stay tuned! <3​


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 30, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ik and im always on by myself waiting for someone


haha yeah, i'm usually on when everyone went to bed x3


Patypus said:


> Hello c: haven't been checking up on the team in a while! How's everyone doing tonight?


hi ~ pretty good thanks, yourself?

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> Oooh! Congrats lulu and doppelg?nger!!! &#55357;&#56861;
> 
> LOOK who I found babysitting these 2 little guys on a Walgreens shelf!!!!!!



ahh ~ those are soooo adorable!! <3 :3


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 30, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Oooh! Congrats lulu and doppelg?nger!!! &#55357;&#56861;
> 
> LOOK who I found babysitting these 2 little guys on a Walgreens shelf!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks and aww lol xP


----------



## Patypus (Aug 30, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> LOOK who I found babysitting these 2 little guys on a Walgreens shelf!!!!



Omgosh! That's so cool haha c: Please tell me that you bought them!

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> hi ~ pretty good thanks, yourself?



Hey naekoya! c: I bought some IGBs from you a few days ago! I've been doing great myself! Glad to hear you're doing well too ^^


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 30, 2015)

;( I needa find someone else too take over team birthstones...I'm Terrible


----------



## Patypus (Aug 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> -All raffle rules STILL applies to this raffle! They always will! So please make sure not to sell it off for *profile* if you win! Otherwise you'll get banned from TP! More info on the rules on the OP! <3



Hii Miharu I'd like to enter the raffle again c: Sorry I haven't been tuning in lately, been pretty busy! Glad to see you're working hard keeping team popsicle alive! Also I think you mean profit, not profile!! Sorry I couldn't help but point out that typo >.< don't mean to call you out on it or anything! Keep up the good work c:


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 30, 2015)

Patypus said:


> Omgosh! That's so cool haha c: Please tell me that you bought them!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



haha yea! thanks so much x3


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 30, 2015)

I should probably go back for the baby donkey kong huh?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 30, 2015)

Boop wish i could enter for another popsicle

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> I should probably go back for the baby donkey kong huh?




Yes


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 30, 2015)

Patypus said:


> Omgosh! That's so cool haha c: Please tell me that you bought them!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yep I bought all 3  I should bought baby donkey kong. I'll go back tomorrow.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 30, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Yep I bought all 3  I should bought baby donkey kong. I'll go back tomorrow.



Oh no you left him all alone ;(


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 30, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oh no you left him all alone ;(



I DID!!!! Crap, don't make me go back tonight. I'm already in pj's BWAH ha ha!!!!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 30, 2015)

Patypus said:


> Hello c: haven't been checking up on the team in a while! How's everyone doing tonight?



super good!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 30, 2015)

Patypus said:


> Hii Miharu I'd like to enter the raffle again c: Sorry I haven't been tuning in lately, been pretty busy! Glad to see you're working hard keeping team popsicle alive! Also I think you mean profit, not profile!! Sorry I couldn't help but point out that typo >.< don't mean to call you out on it or anything! Keep up the good work c:



No worries at all!! And oh gosh!! Thank you so very much for pointing that out! LOOOL I'm currently in construction of making our OP a lot more simple and shorter. I've already taken out a lot of sections which weren't needed or necessary!  This way it makes it easier and shorter for you guys to read through! And no need to apologize at all for pointing that out!! I rather have you guys point out my typos/mistakes than have it up there forever where if someone reads it they might be COMPLETELY confused ahahaha!

Also no worries!! I know we all have busy lives!! >//v//< I'm glad to see you on here as always! <3 I hope you've been doing great!!! Also yes!! I'll have Jacob add you to the Raffle list!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 30, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> I DID!!!! Crap, don't make me go back tonight. I'm already in pj's BWAH ha ha!!!!



Oh no he's alone just like me ;(


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 30, 2015)

We also have Boo, cat mario and cat luigi, koopa, regular luigi, green yoshi, pink yoshi, red yoshi and black yoshi.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Alright, I'm gonna see if I can get this last one out of my main, so I can start moving my babies back in


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 30, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> We also have Boo, cat mario and cat luigi, koopa, regular luigi, green yoshi, pink yoshi, red yoshi and black yoshi.



And yet you left Baby Dk all alone just like me...but why?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 30, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> We also have Boo, cat mario and cat luigi, koopa, regular luigi, green yoshi, pink yoshi, red yoshi and black yoshi.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Alright, I'm gonna see if I can get this last one out of my main, so I can start moving my babies back in



i do not collect them a lot, but I think I have Mario, Luigi, Green Yoshi, Red Toad, Blue Toad, and Bowser, 

I win them all in the arcade ahaha!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 30, 2015)

My self esteem was destroyed ;(


----------



## Jacob (Aug 30, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> My self esteem was destroyed ;(



Aw, if you wanna talk about something, you can message btw...


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 30, 2015)

There is nothing to talk about it has just been destroyed even more now


----------



## Patypus (Aug 30, 2015)

uhmmm can someone explain to me how I can quote multiple messages at a time (if that's even possible??)? LOL I feel like a total noob replying to each one individually hoping to get post merged and then ending up spamming the board with 10 posts since people are posting in between!


----------



## piichinu (Aug 30, 2015)

Patypus said:


> uhmmm can someone explain to me how I can quote multiple messages at a time (if that's even possible??)? LOL I feel like a total noob replying to each one individually hoping to get post merged and then ending up spamming the board with 10 posts since people are posting in between!


http://prntscr.com/8ai10o


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 30, 2015)

Patypus said:


> uhmmm can someone explain to me how I can quote multiple messages at a time (if that's even possible??)? LOL I feel like a total noob replying to each one individually hoping to get post merged and then ending up spamming the board with 10 posts since people are posting in between!





Me too lol


----------



## Jacob (Aug 30, 2015)

Patypus said:


> uhmmm can someone explain to me how I can quote multiple messages at a time (if that's even possible??)? LOL I feel like a total noob replying to each one individually hoping to get post merged and then ending up spamming the board with 10 posts since people are posting in between!





D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Me too lol



As Piimisu added, click the little bubble with the "+" on each post you want to quote, on the last quote, press "reply with quote" and they all should be there.

You can also always press "edit" and delete "post merge"


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 30, 2015)

My life has just ended


----------



## Miharu (Aug 30, 2015)

Patypus said:


> uhmmm can someone explain to me how I can quote multiple messages at a time (if that's even possible??)? LOL I feel like a total noob replying to each one individually hoping to get post merged and then ending up spamming the board with 10 posts since people are posting in between!





D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Me too lol



Thanks piimisu for providing the screenshot! c: 
To quote multiple messages click on the "Quote +" sign ( http://prntscr.com/8ai10o <-- circled here thanks to piimisu )! Just click on each one until you get to the last message you want to quote. Once you are at your last message hit on "Reply with Quote" and you'll see all the quotes you've selected! c:


----------



## Jacob (Aug 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Thanks piimisu for providing the screenshot! c:
> To quote multiple messages click on the "Quote +" sign ( http://prntscr.com/8ai10o <-- circled here thanks to piimisu )! Just click on each one until you get to the last message you want to quote. Once you are at your last message hit on "Reply with Quote" and you'll see all the quotes you've selected! c:



lmao beat u to it


----------



## Miharu (Aug 30, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> lmao beat u to it



SHDFLDSKHFDSLK OKAY YOU WIN THIS TIME. _THIS _ TIME HAHA XD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 30, 2015)

-dead-


----------



## Jacob (Aug 30, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> -love you-



i love you too


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 30, 2015)

-kills self-


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 30, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> i love you too




-dead-


----------



## Jacob (Aug 30, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> The heck!



Im just modding hehe


----------



## Patypus (Aug 30, 2015)

piimisu said:


> http://prntscr.com/8ai10o





Jacob_lawall said:


> As Piimisu added, click the little bubble with the "+" on each post you want to quote, on the last quote, press "reply with quote" and they all should be there.
> 
> You can also always press "edit" and delete "post merge"





Miharu said:


> Thanks piimisu for providing the screenshot! c:
> To quote multiple messages click on the "Quote +" sign ( http://prntscr.com/8ai10o <-- circled here thanks to piimisu )! Just click on each one until you get to the last message you want to quote. Once you are at your last message hit on "Reply with Quote" and you'll see all the quotes you've selected! c:



OMFG. THIS IS MAGIC. I knew about that button too, but I remember trying to multi-quote posts and I thought it was broken because I kept clicking but nothing would change so I was like "what.. maybe adblock is interfering with this function". Thank you guys for explaining how it works HAHA Can't believe I didn't figure it out before >A<


----------



## Miharu (Aug 30, 2015)

Patypus said:


> OMFG. THIS IS MAGIC. I knew about that button too, but I remember trying to multi-quote posts and I thought it was broken because I kept clicking but nothing would change so I was like "what.. maybe adblock is interfering with this function". Thank you guys for explaining how it works HAHA Can't believe I didn't figure it out before >A<



HAHAHA!! No problem at all!! I'm glad it worked out for you!! It's definitely very useful!! >//v//<


----------



## jiny (Aug 30, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Im just modding hehe





Patypus said:


> OMFG. THIS IS MAGIC. I knew about that button too, but I remember trying to multi-quote posts and I thought it was broken because I kept clicking but nothing would change so I was like "what.. maybe adblock is interfering with this function". Thank you guys for explaining how it works HAHA Can't believe I didn't figure it out before >A<





Miharu said:


> HAHAHA!! No problem at all!! I'm glad it worked out for you!! It's definitely very useful!! >//v//<



OMG I KNOW HOW TO DO IT NOW


----------



## Miharu (Aug 30, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> OMG I KNOW HOW TO DO IT NOW



CONGRATS!!!! XD It's super useful! c:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 30, 2015)

-dead- everysone alseep except me ugh ;(


----------



## Miharu (Aug 30, 2015)

✧ Quests are now OPEN! For more information please head on over to the Quest's section!

✧ The OP has now been updated! I removed all information that was not necessary in the OP to shorten it for you guys! Now the OP no longer looks as cluttered as it did! Jacob's OP will be summarized as well later today!​​


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 30, 2015)

~_~


----------



## Miharu (Aug 30, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> -dead- everysone alseep except me ugh ;(





D3athsdoppelganger said:


> ~_~



I'm still awake (but definitely going to sleep soon XD )! I was just busy working on the OP and update! c: Also please refrain from posting only 1 letter posts, only emoticons/emojis/smileys/ etc. As I consider that as spam. 

Also please refrain from using "-dead-" a lot as that may be hurtful to others since death shouldn't be taken lightly. Thanks!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm still awake (but definitely going to sleep soon XD )! I was just busy working on the OP and update! c: Also please refrain from posting only 1 letter posts, only emoticons/emojis/smileys/ etc. As I consider that as spam.
> 
> Also please refrain from using "-dead-" a lot as that may be hurtful to others since death shouldn't be taken lightly. Thanks!




Sorry ~_~


----------



## Miharu (Aug 30, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Sorry ~_~



It's fine, just as long as you don't do it again! Remember try not to reply with only 1 word/letters/emoticons only etc. All rules posted on the OP! c:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 30, 2015)

Ima just go now ~_~ and sorry once again


----------



## Miharu (Aug 30, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ima just go now ~_~ and sorry once again



See you later! > v<b And no worries! Haha!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 30, 2015)

It's the weekends wooo! who is excited for the raffle tomorrow ;D <3 
good luck to everyone who entered!!!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 30, 2015)

naekoya said:


> It's the weekends wooo! who is excited for the raffle tomorrow ;D <3
> good luck to everyone who entered!!!



AHHH BAEEEE <3 I JUST WANT TO PUT IT OUT THERE BUT YOUR NEW SIG IS SO FREAKING CUTE!!!! <3 And YAY for weekends!! Hahaha XD


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHHH BAEEEE <3 I JUST WANT TO PUT IT OUT THERE BUT YOUR NEW SIG IS SO FREAKING CUTE!!!! <3 And YAY for weekends!! Hahaha XD



Ahh ~ thank you! ; v; <3 I just wanted to make something new for a change and BAM! Made that in a jiffy :3 heheh 
for sure any special plans? ;D


----------



## Miharu (Aug 30, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Ahh ~ thank you! ; v; <3 I just wanted to make something new for a change and BAM! Made that in a jiffy :3 heheh
> for sure any special plans? ;D



Hahaha when aren't you making something new!! I love seeing all these new signatures you've been making!! <3 You are doing great and definitely improving!! ;//v//; 

Just resting!! Hahaha what about you? ;D


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 30, 2015)

@Miharu can I join your new team when your done with it?


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha when aren't you making something new!! I love seeing all these new signatures you've been making!! <3 You are doing great and definitely improving!! ;//v//;
> 
> Just resting!! Hahaha what about you? ;D



I guess I've been bit lazy hehe.. I mean I have so much ideas, also I'm soooo picky when it comes to making sigs too! so that's another factor that goes into making my own personal sig which could take hours on completing lol.

aw that's good! Might go on a date tomorrow with le bf x3 if not then meh just stay home and order pizza! woohoo <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> @Miharu can I join your new team when your done with it?



hey welcome back ~ lol.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 30, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I guess I've been bit lazy hehe.. I mean I have so much ideas, also I'm soooo picky when it comes to making sigs too! so that's another factor that goes into making my own personal sig which could take hours on completing lol.
> 
> aw that's good! Might go on a date tomorrow with le bf x3 if not then meh just stay home and order pizza! woohoo <3
> 
> ...



Thanks just been ugh ~_~ lately sorry about that


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 30, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Thanks just been ugh ~_~ lately sorry about that



It's alright we all have those days ~ but yeah try not to stress so much 
and find something to keep your mind off or help you relax like listening to music or watching some funny youtube vids lol.


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 30, 2015)

Hey everyone! Been busy all day, got my car and brought it back home from my old house now I'm headed out to the cinema! QQ


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 30, 2015)

naekoya said:


> It's alright we all have those days ~ but yeah try not to stress so much
> and find something to keep your mind off or help you relax like listening to music or watching some funny youtube vids lol.



I was fine until now Just feel sick and yeah Ima listen to some music


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 30, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Hey everyone! Been busy all day, got my car and brought it back home from my old house now I'm headed out to the cinema! QQ


hii ~ woo nice! what are you watching! c:


D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I was fine until now Just feel sick and yeah Ima listen to some music



yeah it sucks to be sick ~ hope you feel better.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 30, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hii ~ woo nice! what are you watching! c:
> 
> 
> yeah it sucks to be sick ~ hope you feel better.



Thanks


----------



## Miharu (Aug 30, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> @Miharu can I join your new team when your done with it?


Of course you may! XD I don't know when I'll be done with it yet though! Hopefully in a week or less! 



naekoya said:


> I guess I've been bit lazy hehe.. I mean I have so much ideas, also I'm soooo picky when it comes to making sigs too! so that's another factor that goes into making my own personal sig which could take hours on completing lol.
> 
> aw that's good! Might go on a date tomorrow with le bf x3 if not then meh just stay home and order pizza! woohoo <3


Hehehe a lazy eggy? ;D OH GOSH I FEEL YOU AHAHA I'm so picky when I make my signatures for myself!! (I haven't made one for myself in ages LOOL I've been slaving away fluffy sensei! XD Bwuahahha ) 

D'awww I hope you guys have fun if you guys do go on a date!! ;D Ohh what kind of pizza??



OreoTerror said:


> Hey everyone! Been busy all day, got my car and brought it back home from my old house now I'm headed out to the cinema! QQ


Hey Oreo!!! XD OHH!! Have fun at the movies!! What movie are you going to watch? XD

_____________________________________________

Also night everyone!! <3 I'm actually going to head to bed now ahaha so sleepy!!!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> O
> Hehehe a lazy eggy? ;D OH GOSH I FEEL YOU AHAHA I'm so picky when I make my signatures for myself!! (I haven't made one for myself in ages LOOL I've been slaving away fluffy sensei! XD Bwuahahha )



Hahah yeee! fluffy sensei is the best =w=
yep! that's meeee lazy eggy lol. 

awe oki! have a good night & sweet dreams ~ <3


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 30, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hii ~ woo nice! what are you watching! c:





Miharu said:


> Hey Oreo!!! XD OHH!! Have fun at the movies!! What movie are you going to watch? XD



I say Vacation! c: It was pretty funny.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, did anyone see that guy write something really rude here? I reported it so I think they removed it. :s

&& This is for the quest~

What I like most about Team Popsicle is that I feel like I have a place where I can talk to people, not just about collectibles even though it's cool we all have something in common!


----------



## himeki (Aug 30, 2015)

Quest 1: I really like how friendly everyone is here!

Also, for quest 2 can It be a stuffed animal? My dog will not pose for long enough .-.
Oh, and do points we have already made count to PP?


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 30, 2015)

Naekoya I love your icon and signature!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 30, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Naekoya I love your icon and signature!



Thank you o u o


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 30, 2015)

Oooh fun!!!! I luv quests 

Quest 1: I luv getting to keep in touch with so many of the peepers I met from peoyne's giveaway on here. You guys are awesome. 

Quest 2: 



Spoiler: my poopsie








Yes she has a Mohawk. Her name is Morgan.


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 30, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Oooh fun!!!! I luv quests
> 
> Quest 1: I luv getting to keep in touch with so many of the peepers I met from peoyne's giveaway on here. You guys are awesome.
> 
> ...



how precious! o w o 
is she a dachshund mix by any chance?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 30, 2015)

Good morning everyone!!   Glad there's something new to do with the quests!!! Can't wait to redeem it for that icon/sig~



Spoiler: Quest #1



What I like: I enjoy Team Popsicle because everyone here is friendly, and there's always fun things going on here!  It reminds a lot of peoyne's giveaway, in how there's so many posts, so many people, and so many things to participate in.  I hope Team Popsicle stays for a long time, maybe even passed down if you guys decide to quit TBT or go on hiatus.

What I dislike: I sorta really hate how much the inflation has increased on popsicles and swirls because of the team.  When I seen the team began and how popular it got, along with you guys paying so much per, I kissed my dreams of owning a swirl goodbye forever~ I was searching for one for almost a year to go with my popsicle, and it was kind of hilarious because the swirl was more popular than the popsicle back then :/ and now it's flip-flopped! xD
Also I dislike how everyone in here except for a nice few people seem really close together, like that squad you see at school where no one is allowed to join and everyone else is pushed away, but they're all best friends with each other.  Idk if anyone else sees that, or if it's just me?? XD


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 30, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good morning everyone!!   Glad there's something new to do with the quests!!! Can't wait to redeem it for that icon/sig~


goodmorning c:

woah i just checked and i don't have as many posts here as i thought!!
i'll do the quests tonight tho
EDIT: 3k posts wow


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 30, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> goodmorning c:
> 
> woah i just checked and i don't have as many posts here as i thought!!
> i'll do the quests tonight tho
> EDIT: 3k posts wow



What is your icon from? ; o ;


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 30, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good morning everyone!!   Glad there's something new to do with the quests!!! Can't wait to redeem it for that icon/sig~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning! :3 haha most definitely ~ Miharu's awesome GFX skillz >w<


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 30, 2015)

naekoya said:


> how precious! o w o
> is she a dachshund mix by any chance?



She is  her mom is a dachshund. Her dad is a Rhodesian ridgeback mixed with something shorter.


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 30, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> She is  her mom is a dachshund. Her dad is a Rhodesian ridgeback mixed with something shorter.



that is quite an interesting mix!  how cute!! <3
got myself a chihuahua pup barely 4 month of age atm.. quite the handful haha.
so energetic & playful just love him >w<


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 30, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> What is your icon from? ; o ;


it isn't from anything, it's just art.


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 30, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> it isn't from anything, it's just art.



Oh . . .


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 30, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Oooh fun!!!! I luv quests
> 
> Quest 1: I luv getting to keep in touch with so many of the peepers I met from peoyne's giveaway on here. You guys are awesome.
> 
> ...



o: Your poopsie is so cute


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 30, 2015)

naekoya said:


> that is quite an interesting mix!  how cute!! <3
> got myself a chihuahua pup barely 4 month of age atm.. quite the handful haha.
> so energetic & playful just love him >w<




Oh yeah. We have an 18 month puppy as well and he's a handful!!! A 50lb handful!!!! We only saw Morgan's dad once, but his Mohawk was a dead giveaway that let us know he fathered her! Lol!!!!! She's our easy good dog. Brodie is our lovable pain in the @$$ lol!!!! Here's a pic of him 



Spoiler: our other poopsie


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 30, 2015)

Good afternoon everyone! I hope everyone is doing well. I woke up with a cold, lol


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 30, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Oh yeah. We have an 18 month puppy as well and he's a handful!!! A 50lb handful!!!! We only saw Morgan's dad once, but his Mohawk was a dead giveaway that let us know he fathered her! Lol!!!!! She's our easy good dog. Brodie is our lovable pain in the @$$ lol!!!! Here's a pic of him
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahah! omg the way he sits xD priceless!! <3
oh wow 50lbs I mean I love dogs any shape or sizes, but yeah I don't think I can ever raise big dogs :c
like I'm not scared of them, just that I'm afraid my own weight can't support of being able to handle them.
I'm pretty petite in size too so yeah lol >~<

- - - Post Merge - - -



MissLily123 said:


> Good afternoon everyone! I hope everyone is doing well. I woke up with a cold, lol



Afternoon! Oh nooo.. why is everyone getting sick D: 
hope you do feel better soon ~


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Aug 30, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Oh yeah. We have an 18 month puppy as well and he's a handful!!! A 50lb handful!!!! We only saw Morgan's dad once, but his Mohawk was a dead giveaway that let us know he fathered her! Lol!!!!! She's our easy good dog. Brodie is our lovable pain in the @$$ lol!!!! Here's a pic of him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww your dogs are so cute <3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 30, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Good afternoon everyone! I hope everyone is doing well. I woke up with a cold, lol



o: Ahhhh are you okay?  I'm sorry to hear that ;_;

It seems like everyone on here is coming down with the flu XD


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 30, 2015)

This dog's most hilarious attribute is His ability to "sit" anywhere. Here is a pic of his parking ability. His butt is parked ON my knee while his legs rest on "his" ottoman. Oh and btw, he can manage to lay down on this 14x14 ottoman in a way that astounds us. He has some hilarious attributes that always keep us laughing. 



Spoiler:  Brodie's ability to sit ANYWHERE







Btw, I just took this pic.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Awe!!! Miss Lilly! Feel better Hun!!!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 30, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> This dog's most hilarious attribute is His ability to "sit" anywhere. Here is a pic of his parking ability. His butt is parked ON my knee while his legs rest on "his" ottoman. Oh and btw, he can manage to lay down on this 14x14 ottoman in a way that astounds us. He has some hilarious attributes that always keep us laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is just hilarious and adorable ~ omgosh 
just look how happy he is!!! xD aww <3


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 30, 2015)

naekoya said:


> that is just hilarious and adorable ~ omgosh
> just look how happy he is!!! xD aww <3



Yeah, he's a happy boy. You should see how much room he manages to take up on the bed. We could get a king and still not have enough room for ourselves!!!


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 30, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> o: Ahhhh are you okay?  I'm sorry to hear that ;_;
> 
> It seems like everyone on here is coming down with the flu XD



Yeah I am fine, nothing bad! I rarely get really sick. This is just a little cold that will be gone in the next day or so ^.^


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 30, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Yeah, he's a happy boy. You should see how much room he manages to take up on the bed. We could get a king and still not have enough room for ourselves!!!



hahah! I totally understand that ~ I had a beagle once and she literally took half of the bed all to herself.. which is crazy! I bought her a really nice.. expensive bed and yet she still chose to sleep on MY bed, pillow and she even manages to "tuck herself" in on top of that xD


----------



## roseflower (Aug 30, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hahah! I totally understand that ~ I had a beagle once and she literally took half of the bed all to herself.. which is crazy! I bought her a really nice.. expensive bed and yet she still chose to sleep on MY bed, pillow and she even manages to "tuck herself" in on top of that xD



I think it`s because she loves you, so she wants to be with you all the time, and also who wants to sleep alone haha


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 30, 2015)

roseflower said:


> I think it`s because she loves you, so she wants to be with you all the time, and also who wants to sleep alone haha



yess! haha she acts like as if she's a human oh gawd.. it was the cutest thing ever x3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 30, 2015)

- Quest Roster has been updated!

- 2 NEW Quests has been added in!

- Raffle drawing will be ending in 1 hour and 59 minutes from now! c:​


----------



## roseflower (Aug 30, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yess! haha she acts like as if she's a human oh gawd.. it was the cutest thing ever x3



Oh yes, dogs have a personality, and feelings like a human, they are really family members for us

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> - Quest Roster has been updated!
> 
> - 2 NEW Quests has been added in!
> 
> - Raffle drawing will be ending in 1 hour and 59 minutes from now! c:​



Good luck everyone for the raffle!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 30, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Oh yes, dogs have a personality, and feelings like a human, they are really family members for us



oh most definitely <3
I would spoil her to the fullest :3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 30, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I say Vacation! c: It was pretty funny.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I didn't see anyone writing anyone rude O: Can you send me a PM on what the contents was? Thanks! c: Also thank you very much for reporting it! <3 

I have added you to the Quest Roster! Congrats on finishing your first Quest, Oreo the Adventurer! ;D



MayorEvvie said:


> Quest 1: I really like how friendly everyone is here!
> 
> Also, for quest 2 can It be a stuffed animal? My dog will not pose for long enough .-.
> Oh, and do points we have already made count to PP?



I have added you to the Quest Roster! Please check there for your log/pps/etc! c; Congrats on finishing your first Quest MayorEvvie the Adventurer!  

As for Quest 2, it must be a real animal! It doesn't even have to be yours x] And d'awww your dog must be really hyper ahaha XD DO A SNEAK ATTACK WHEN HE'S ASLEEP! XD

Yes! Once you let me know you are participating in the Quests, I'll add you in the roster WITH the pps you've already accumulated when posting!  



DaCoSim said:


> Oooh fun!!!! I luv quests
> 
> Quest 1: I luv getting to keep in touch with so many of the peepers I met from peoyne's giveaway on here. You guys are awesome.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you do!! >//v//< 

Congrats on being the first to finish both the Quests!!! You did amazing!  Welcome to TP's Quest World DaCoSim the Adventurer!

Also OMMGGGG MORGAN IS TOO CUTEEEE AHHH I looked through all the pictures of your poopsies ;D Hahahaha you have so many cute dogs <3 



Lucanosa said:


> Good morning everyone!!   Glad there's something new to do with the quests!!! Can't wait to redeem it for that icon/sig~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats on finishing your first Quest Lucanosa the Adventurer! ;D Thanks for being honest about what you disliked as well!  

Sorry about the inflation ahaha that was mainly my fault and Jacob's, we were searching for them for a month to complete our line up, and then competition came along so the prices increased as more people wanted them OTL 

Oh gosh was the swirl really more popular? XD I'm kind of happy it's flip flopped now because popsicles #1 ;D Mwuahahaha



MissLily123 said:


> Good afternoon everyone! I hope everyone is doing well. I woke up with a cold, lol


Good morning Lily!!! >//v//< I'm doing great!! I think I just recovered from my cold ; v; I hope you feel better soon Lily!! >//v//<b


----------



## Taj (Aug 30, 2015)

HELP I'M AT A FRIENDS HOUSE AND AM GOING FROM BTB WITHDRAWL!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 30, 2015)

neester14 said:


> HELP I'M AT A FRIENDS HOUSE AND AM GOING FROM BTB WITHDRAWL!



I'm confused LOL Neester what's wrong? XD


----------



## roseflower (Aug 30, 2015)

neester14 said:


> HELP I'M AT A FRIENDS HOUSE AND AM GOING FROM BTB WITHDRAWL!



How can we help you?


----------



## pokedude729 (Aug 30, 2015)

Can I join as a Popsicle in Freezing please?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 30, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Can I join as a Popsicle in Freezing please?



Of course!  I'll add you to the roster now! Welcome to Team Popsicle's thread! x]


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 30, 2015)

So Team Cake is kinda shut down ; w ;


----------



## Miharu (Aug 30, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> So Team Cake is kinda shut down ; w ;



Awww how come? D;


----------



## himeki (Aug 30, 2015)

Oh god, I've gotta get a sig on!


GFTO undertaker!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 30, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> So Team Cake is kinda shut down ; w ;



I thought people were starting to get more active there? o ~ o


----------



## himeki (Aug 30, 2015)

Ooooh, this is just an idea, but what if there was a reward for doing every quest? Like, if you complete every quest you get a special reward? Just a random idea that popped into my head :3




and why not call it Popsicle Post Points?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Oh god, I've gotta get a sig on!
> 
> 
> GFTO undertaker!


HAHAHA!! Poor undertaker!!! XD REJECTION AHAHA XD



MayorEvvie said:


> Ooooh, this is just an idea, but what if there was a reward for doing every quest? Like, if you complete every quest you get a special reward? Just a random idea that popped into my head :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH YEAH THAT IS A GREAT IDEA! ;D Thanks for the suggestion! I'll have to think about that for a while! 

That's a cute name!! I kept it short to Post Points so pps for short XD If we add the Popsicle in it, it'll be ppps ahahah too many "p"'s! XD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 30, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I thought people were starting to get more active there? o ~ o



o: Don't shut down Team Cake!!! Team Swirl is already down, and Birthstones is about to go too.  Pretty soon Team Popsicle and Fruit will be the only active collectible teams remaining.
The other Teams are fun and all, but I really like the original idea of collectible teams.
(Team Dobutsu no Mori really needs to be made!!!)



MayorEvvie said:


> Ooooh, this is just an idea, but what if there was a reward for doing every quest? Like, if you complete every quest you get a special reward? Just a random idea that popped into my head :3
> 
> and why not call it Popsicle Post Points?



That sounds like an awesome idea!

Good luck to everyone in the raffle c:



MissLily123 said:


> Yeah I am fine, nothing bad! I rarely get really sick. This is just a little cold that will be gone in the next day or so ^.^



c: Okay that's good!
I hope you feel better soon ^-^


----------



## Miharu (Aug 30, 2015)

Oh! If you guys are starting one of the longer Quests, such as the signature quests, just comment stating that you are starting that Quest number! That way I can put it on your "Quests in Progress" log!~


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 30, 2015)

c: Starting Quests #3 and #4!!!

Also good luck again to everyone!!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 30, 2015)

May I be a Popsicle in freezing? owo


----------



## Miharu (Aug 30, 2015)

✧ Raffle entries HAS ENDED! c: Winner will be drawn shortly! Good luck!

✧ New Rule Added to the Quest section!:

Please be patient when I'm updating your pps! Since 1 post = 1 pps, I'm not going to keep updating the total amount of pps you have every minute or so. I'll most likely update when I have time or ever 1-5 hours at least XD (Unless I'm at work. If I'm working I definitely can't update it.)​


Lucanosa said:


> c: Starting Quests #3 and #4!!!
> 
> Also good luck again to everyone!!


I have updated your Quest Roster! c: 



Alby-Kun said:


> May I be a Popsicle in freezing? owo


Of course!! >//v/< Adding you now!! Glad you have you on board! ;D


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 30, 2015)

Yay! I like being the first lol!! Heading into work. I'll start quest 3&4 when I get home!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ✧ Raffle entries HAS ENDED! c: Winner will be drawn shortly! Good luck!
> 
> ✧ New Rule Added to the Quest section!:
> 
> ...



sho sha Im excited for dis


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 30, 2015)

Oh! I already have quest 3 in my sig rotator!


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 30, 2015)

Low key checking this thread while at the beach


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 30, 2015)

Good luck guys!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 30, 2015)

✧ THE WINNER OF OUR RAFFLE IS.... *DRUM ROLLS*


Spoiler:  CONGRATS!!!











Please send Jacob the 612 tbt for the popsicle! <3 CONGRATS ONCE AGAIN I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU <33333

✧ The raffle list will now be erased once again! Like stated in the last updates, we'll be adding these two new rules to enter the raffle list now! 

1. Must have 50+ posts on this thread. (No spamming, you'll get a warning via PM if I see you spamming the thread.)
2. Must have been active in the last 5 days on this thread otherwise you'll be take off the raffle list! (You may enter the raffle list again if you are back and you want back in! It's not a perm ban if you aren't active in the last 5 days! c: ) 



Spoiler: How to check how many posts you have on our thread



1. Go to the Basement
2. Once you see our thread, Look to the right where it says "Replies/Reviews"
3. Then just click on the number of replies and a tab will pop up showing who has the most posts and how many posts each person has! c:



​


DaCoSim said:


> Oh! I already have quest 3 in my sig rotator!


YAY! That's great!! I'll update your quest roster now!


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 30, 2015)

I missed a raffle :O Dang it!


----------



## himeki (Aug 30, 2015)

Ah Okies :3


I WILL CATCH HER WHEN SHE SLEEPS MUHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Albuns (Aug 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ✧ Raffle entries HAS ENDED! c: Winner will be drawn shortly! Good luck!
> 
> ✧ New Rule Added to the Quest section!:
> 
> ...



Glad to be apart of yer crew, Capt'n! (\[o vo]7


----------



## Jacob (Aug 30, 2015)

Congrats to the winner!!


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 30, 2015)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## himeki (Aug 30, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 30, 2015)

Congrats naekoya!!!   Hope you enjoy the refreshing p00psicle!!!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 30, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I missed a raffle :O Dang it!


There's always next time!!! Mwuahahaha!!!



MayorEvvie said:


> Ah Okies :3
> 
> 
> I WILL CATCH HER WHEN SHE SLEEPS MUHAHAHHAHA


YESSS YOU CAN DO IT!!!! AHAHAHAH!! Or catch her while she's eating!! ;D Bwuahahah!!



Alby-Kun said:


> Glad to be apart of yer crew, Capt'n! (\[o vo]7


Glad to have you on board! > w<)/

_____________________________________________

Alright guys! I'm going to be watching a movie with my boyfriend so you guys have fun!! Make those pps while chatting with each other! ;D I love reading all of your convos! Also everything has been updated in the OP!


----------



## himeki (Aug 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> There's always next time!!! Mwuahahaha!!!
> 
> 
> YESSS YOU CAN DO IT!!!! AHAHAHAH!! Or catch her while she's eating!! ;D Bwuahahah!!
> ...



am i the only person who doesnt want a partner in this team because everyone seems to be in a couple lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> There's always next time!!! Mwuahahaha!!!
> 
> 
> YESSS YOU CAN DO IT!!!! AHAHAHAH!! Or catch her while she's eating!! ;D Bwuahahah!!
> ...



am i the only person who doesnt want a partner in this team because everyone seems to be in a couple lol


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 30, 2015)

congrats naekoya!! c:


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 30, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Congrats to the winner!!





MissLily123 said:


> Congratulations!!!





MayorEvvie said:


> Congrats!





Lucanosa said:


> Congrats naekoya!!!   Hope you enjoy the refreshing p00psicle!!!





lizzy541 said:


> congrats naekoya!! c:



OMG!! I can't believe itttt hahah! Thank you so much everyone!
and to Miharu & Jacob for their hard work for TP!!!
GO TEAM POPSICLE!! wooo hahah <3333


----------



## roseflower (Aug 30, 2015)

naekoya said:


> OMG!! I can't believe itttt hahah! Thank you so much everyone!
> and to Miharu & Jacob for their hard work for TP!!!
> GO TEAM POPSICLE!! wooo hahah <3333



Congrats on winning the raffle!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 30, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Congrats on winning the raffle!



Thank you so much! :3


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 30, 2015)

naekoya said:


> OMG!! I can't believe itttt hahah! Thank you so much everyone!
> and to Miharu & Jacob for their hard work for TP!!!
> GO TEAM POPSICLE!! wooo hahah <3333



congrats sweetie :3


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 30, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> congrats sweetie :3



thank you cad ;u; <3


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 30, 2015)

Good morning everyone! Hope you all are having a lovely day.

&& congrats to Naekoya!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 30, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Good morning everyone! Hope you all are having a lovely day.
> 
> && congrats to Naekoya!



Morning to you! c: It's late afternoon here ! Hahaha How are you doing? x]


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm good! c: So sleepy. Seems like it's going to be a nice day for your future morning.

How has your day been?


----------



## himeki (Aug 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning to you! c: It's late afternoon here ! Hahaha How are you doing? x]



its midnight here ahaha


----------



## Miharu (Aug 30, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I'm good! c: So sleepy. Seems like it's going to be a nice day for your future morning.
> 
> How has your day been?



Hahaha thank you!! >//v/< And when aren't you sleepy? ;D Ahahaha!! Did you have a nice rest? c: 

It's been great!! I'm currently working on my entry for SOTW! How about yours? XD


----------



## Albuns (Aug 30, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Good morning everyone! Hope you all are having a lovely day.
> 
> && congrats to Naekoya!



Evenin'~


----------



## Miharu (Aug 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> its midnight here ahaha


WHAT oh gosh ahaha our timezone is so far from each other!!! XD 



Alby-Kun said:


> Evenin'~


Evening to you as well!  How are you doing?


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha thank you!! >//v/< And when aren't you sleepy? ;D Ahahaha!! Did you have a nice rest? c:
> 
> It's been great!! I'm currently working on my entry for SOTW! How about yours? XD



I never really sleep well. :c It's especially hard to sleep with 3 cats!

What's SOTW? o: So far I've just eaten cereal and fed my kitties.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Evenin'~



Hi! c:


----------



## Albuns (Aug 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> WHAT oh gosh ahaha our timezone is so far from each other!!! XD
> 
> 
> Evening to you as well!  How are you doing?



Goodies, contemplating how I could draw hair less stiff.
I just don't get it. ;u;


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 30, 2015)

naekoya said:


> OMG!! I can't believe itttt hahah! Thank you so much everyone!
> and to Miharu & Jacob for their hard work for TP!!!
> GO TEAM POPSICLE!! wooo hahah <3333



Congrats again on the poopsicle!!! c:

Good evening everyone!  I feel so lazy tonight :y:


----------



## Albuns (Aug 30, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Congrats again on the poopsicle!!! c:
> 
> Good evening everyone!  I feel so lazy tonight :y:



Don't we all~?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Goodies, contemplating how I could draw hair less stiff.
> I just don't get it. ;u;



Try drawing "chunks " or strands of it apart from the main portion that usually helps (I suck at art tho so don't take my advice too seriously)



Alby-Kun said:


> Don't we all~?



Probably XD


----------



## himeki (Aug 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> WHAT oh gosh ahaha our timezone is so far from each other!!! XD



YEAH IM IN THE UK LOL ITS RAINING.


What's the weather like for you?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 30, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I never really sleep well. :c It's especially hard to sleep with 3 cats!
> 
> What's SOTW? o: So far I've just eaten cereal and fed my kitties.


Awww!! :c Sorry to hear that!! I hope you'll be able to sleep well soon!!!

SOTW stands for Signature of the Week and it's hosted weekly by WonderK! It's a signature contest where you can win tbt! Voting will start later tonight there! c: 

Here's the link of the entries so far! Entries are still open! c:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?317448-E-SOTW-24



Alby-Kun said:


> Goodies, contemplating how I could draw hair less stiff.
> I just don't get it. ;u;


Oh gosh!! At the very least I'm pretty sure you can draw a lot better than I could! x] Is your avatar one of your drawings? If so, it's so cute!! I also wanted to say this for a long time, but I keep forgetting HAHA I love your Gintama sig <3 



Lucanosa said:


> Congrats again on the poopsicle!!! c:
> 
> Good evening everyone!  I feel so lazy tonight :y:


Good evening!!! <3 Oh gosh!! I feel you on that ahahahah


----------



## Albuns (Aug 30, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Try drawing "chunks " or strands of it apart from the main portion that usually helps (I suck at art tho so don't take my advice too seriously)
> 
> 
> 
> Probably XD



Was thinking of erasing some of the lines to give it more of a "fluffy" feel to it, but I dunno.


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 30, 2015)

GUYS I SWAM IN A SCHOOL OF FISH AT THE BEACH
It was cool


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Was thinking of erasing some of the lines to give it more of a "fluffy" feel to it, but I dunno.



Be careful not to erase too many or it might take the life out of it
Just keep some lines as highlights I suppose

- - - Post Merge - - -



misspiggy95 said:


> GUYS I SWAM IN A SCHOOL OF FISH AT THE BEACH
> It was cool



WOAH
;u; you should've taken pictures


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Aug 30, 2015)

May I join as a popsicle in freezing? Thanks!


----------



## himeki (Aug 30, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> GUYS I SWAM IN A SCHOOL OF FISH AT THE BEACH
> It was cool



SAME! I did that in a river in Snowdonia and it was great! I was snorkling too so it was great!


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 30, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Be careful not to erase too many or it might take the life out of it
> Just keep some lines as highlights I suppose
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


I dont have a go pro or else i totally would have!!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 30, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Be careful not to erase too many or it might take the life out of it
> Just keep some lines as highlights I suppose
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



'twas thinking of making lighter strokes to replace the lines, and then some lightly shading above that.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 30, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> I dont have a go pro or else i totally would have!!



I would love to see that *-*
I never swam before in my whole life though so I don't think I'll ever experience it XD



Alby-Kun said:


> 'twas thinking of making lighter strokes to replace the lines, and then some lightly shading above that.



That'll probably work!


----------



## Taj (Aug 30, 2015)

IM ALIVE





































maybe


----------



## himeki (Aug 30, 2015)

neester14 said:


> IM ALIVE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats nice dear


----------



## Albuns (Aug 30, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I would love to see that *-*
> I never swam before in my whole life though so I don't think I'll ever experience it XD
> 
> 
> ...



Me swimming = suicide


----------



## himeki (Aug 30, 2015)

guys why does noone talk to me on here im so alone


----------



## Albuns (Aug 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> guys why does noone talk to me on here im so alone



Hi, wazzap


----------



## himeki (Aug 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hi, wazzap



i can talk to you whenever but anyone else want to because it seems like nobody notices my posts :,(


----------



## Albuns (Aug 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i can talk to you whenever but anyone else want to because it seems like nobody notices my posts :,(



Oh, okay
Soz for always being available then
Kbai


----------



## himeki (Aug 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Oh, okay
> Soz for always being available then
> Kbai



ok i just said i can talk to you whenever not go away jees


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ok i just said i can talk to you whenever not go away jees



Hello~


----------



## himeki (Aug 30, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Hello~



hiya o/


----------



## Albuns (Aug 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ok i just said i can talk to you whenever not go away jees



I know, I was being sarcastic


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> hiya o/



How are you doing??


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Awww!! :c Sorry to hear that!! I hope you'll be able to sleep well soon!!!
> 
> SOTW stands for Signature of the Week and it's hosted weekly by WonderK! It's a signature contest where you can win tbt! Voting will start later tonight there! c:
> 
> ...



I sort of got bored of GFX, not really what I'd call my cup of tea as it can be frustrating but I did enjoy it when I was younger.

ooo, I really like Aryxia's! Good luck with your submission. c:


----------



## himeki (Aug 30, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> How are you doing??



good thanks, im waiting for a really important email and i keep frantically refreshing ahah


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> good thanks, im waiting for a really important email and i keep frantically refreshing ahah



that's good, and o: what's it for, if you don't mind me asking?

I think I've experienced that though >.> refreshing the page a thousand times just to get a response


----------



## himeki (Aug 30, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> that's good, and o: what's it for, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I think I've experienced that though >.> refreshing the page a thousand times just to get a response



ah, its for an online group thingy :3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ah, its for an online group thingy :3



yup, definitely experienced that

that moment tho when you finally get a response
and it's not what you wanted to hear
and part of you curls up and dies


----------



## himeki (Aug 30, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> yup, definitely experienced that
> 
> that moment tho when you finally get a response
> and it's not what you wanted to hear
> and part of you curls up and dies



I KNOW


i actually got rejected like 2 days ago, and then I get an email from the head of the group saying that they lost all the apps that were denied or didnt have a response and when she was looking through she spotted mine and decided that I would be great so she messaged me back and I was like



I AM A GRIM REAPER I CHEATED DEATH WOO


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I KNOW
> 
> 
> i actually got rejected like 2 days ago, and then I get an email from the head of the group saying that they lost all the apps that were denied or didnt have a response and when she was looking through she spotted mine and decided that I would be great so she messaged me back and I was like
> ...



AYYYYE congrats!! xD


----------



## himeki (Aug 30, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> AYYYYE congrats!! xD



IM STILL WAITING FOR A RESPONSE AND MY WIFI IS SLOW OTL


----------



## Miharu (Aug 30, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> GUYS I SWAM IN A SCHOOL OF FISH AT THE BEACH
> It was cool


DUDE THAT'S AWESOME!!!!! AHAHAHA Did you have fun?? XD 
(I can't swim for poopsicles!)



ToxiFoxy said:


> May I join as a popsicle in freezing? Thanks!


Of course! >//v//< Glad to have you on board!  I'll be adding you to the section shortly~



neester14 said:


> IM ALIVE
> 
> maybe


LOL WELCOME BACK



MayorEvvie said:


> guys why does noone talk to me on here im so alone


Sorry! : 'D Was busy working on my entry for SOTW!



OreoTerror said:


> I sort of got bored of GFX, not really what I'd call my cup of tea as it can be frustrating but I did enjoy it when I was younger.
> 
> ooo, I really like Aryxia's! Good luck with your submission. c:


Awww!!! It is definitely frustrating at times, but so much fun!! Hahaha XD

Thank you!! And yeah!! There's so many good entries! >//v//<b


----------



## himeki (Aug 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> DUDE THAT'S AWESOME!!!!! AHAHAHA Did you have fun?? XD
> (I can't swim for poopsicles!)
> 
> 
> ...



YOURE GONNA BEAT ME AGAIN ARENT YOY


----------



## Miharu (Aug 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> YOURE GONNA BEAT ME AGAIN ARENT YOY



SHHHH WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT AHAHAHAHAHA BUT I THINK I'M FINALLY FINISHED!!!


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> SHHHH WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT AHAHAHAHAHA BUT I THINK I'M FINALLY FINISHED!!!



Why are you so good!


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 30, 2015)

That looks great! c:


----------



## Miharu (Aug 30, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Why are you so good!


CADDDD <3333 Thank you!!! ;//v//; Lots and lots of practice HAHA 



OreoTerror said:


> That looks great! c:


Thank you!!! >//v//< Btw!! Are you starting Quest #3? O: I haven't gotten your confirmation yet! That way if you are, I can put Quest #3 in your "Quests in Progress"! XD The time starts once you guys post here saying you are taking up Quest #3!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> SHHHH WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT AHAHAHAHAHA BUT I THINK I'M FINALLY FINISHED!!!



SKILLS
If more people had your skills we'd all be better off


----------



## Albuns (Aug 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> SHHHH WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT AHAHAHAHAHA BUT I THINK I'M FINALLY FINISHED!!!



Pwetty~ *o*


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 30, 2015)

Oops, yes I would like to start Quest #3! Sorry I didn't know if I should tell you or not.


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 30, 2015)

Finally have time to do some quests:

Quest 1:
What I love about Team Popsicle is I know at any time of the day I can come here and chat with my friends ^_^ (Weell I like to think of you guys as my friends, whether the feeling is mutual is up to you guys!)

I will do quest 2 later tonight once my kitty decides its a good idea to come sleep with me.
and for Quest 3 I will add one of the popsicle siggies to my rotating signature ^_^


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 30, 2015)

Mad skillz!!!! *0* <3


----------



## Albuns (Aug 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oh gosh!! At the very least I'm pretty sure you can draw a lot better than I could! x] Is your avatar one of your drawings? If so, it's so cute!! I also wanted to say this for a long time, but I keep forgetting HAHA I love your Gintama sig <3



Yep, drew it back in 2012 I think.
And thank you~

Sorry for taking so long to reply, I didn't see your comment. </3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 30, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> SKILLS
> If more people had your skills we'd all be better off


LOL!!! Be better off where? Ahahaha!! XD Thank you! >//v//< There's so many great GFX people here!! * ^* Naekoya, WonderK, and so many more!!



Alby-Kun said:


> Pwetty~ *o*


Thank you!! >//v//<



OreoTerror said:


> Oops, yes I would like to start Quest #3! Sorry I didn't know if I should tell you or not.


Hahaha okay!! Oh! You are always free to ask questions if you are unsure! ;D I'll update your quest log now! 



misspiggy95 said:


> Finally have time to do some quests:
> 
> Quest 1:
> What I love about Team Popsicle is I know at any time of the day I can come here and chat with my friends ^_^ (Weell I like to think of you guys as my friends, whether the feeling is mutual is up to you guys!)
> ...



WOO!~ Alright!! I'll add you to the Quest roster and update your quest log shortly! <3 Let me know once you have added one of the popsicle siggies to your rotating signature! Once it's on, that's when your time starts! ;D


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL!!! Be better off where? Ahahaha!! XD Thank you! >//v//< There's so many great GFX people here!! * ^* Naekoya, WonderK, and so many more!!
> 
> 
> Thank you!! >//v//<
> ...


I have just added it to my rotating signature ^_^


----------



## Albuns (Aug 30, 2015)

Quest #1:
What I like about TP would have to be it's diversity and dedication.
Out of all the groups I've been two, this is the only one I've seen with activities that one can do to net goodies.

Another being all the fun and quirky people here~ \owo/


----------



## WonderK (Aug 30, 2015)

Haven't posted here in a while. Dropping by to say hi.


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 30, 2015)

WonderK said:


> Haven't posted here in a while. Dropping by to say hi.



Hello WonderK


----------



## Albuns (Aug 30, 2015)

WonderK said:


> Haven't posted here in a while. Dropping by to say hi.



Herru~


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 30, 2015)

WonderK said:


> Haven't posted here in a while. Dropping by to say hi.



Hiya there!
How are you today!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 30, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> I have just added it to my rotating signature ^_^


YAY!~ <3 I have your Quest log updated! Please check the OP for it! ;D 



Alby-Kun said:


> Quest #1:
> What I like about TP would have to be it's diversity and dedication.
> Out of all the groups I've been two, this is the only one I've seen with activities that one can do to net goodies.
> 
> Another being all the fun and quirky people here~ \owo/


Yay!! Glad to see you are participating in the quests! <3 I'll be adding your section soon! It's nice to have you in TP! c: 



WonderK said:


> Haven't posted here in a while. Dropping by to say hi.


FLUFFY POOPERSSSSS HIIIII!~


----------



## WonderK (Aug 30, 2015)

I've been very busy lately. Prepping for university this year. Haven't had much time to be on the forums.


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YAY!~ <3 I have your Quest log updated! Please check the OP for it! ;D



Thank you so much ^_^ *continues to eat rainbow sherbet ice cream*


----------



## Miharu (Aug 30, 2015)

-New rule added to the Quest section! ;D To read it, please open up the spoiler in the "News/Update" section in the OP!

-Quest Logs are currently now up to date!​



Alby-Kun said:


> Herru~


Your Quest Log has been created! Please check the OP for it! c: 



WonderK said:


> I've been very busy lately. Prepping for university this year. Haven't had much time to be on the forums.


OHH!~ Wishing you the best!! You can do it!!! XD



misspiggy95 said:


> Thank you so much ^_^ *continues to eat rainbow sherbet ice cream*


No problem at all!! <3 Omg I just had cookies and cream ice cream!! Ahahaha XD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL!!! Be better off where? Ahahaha!! XD Thank you! >//v//< There's so many great GFX people here!! * ^* Naekoya, WonderK, and so many more!!



:') Be better off making art I mean; I could never do anything compared to yours or any of the great artists on here!  It's surprising how good some of y'all are o:

It's getting late here and tomorrow and Tuesday are clogged, so I'll see everyone tomorrow! c:
Also I'll try to do quest #2 if one of my cats will hold still xD


----------



## Damniel (Aug 30, 2015)

Hey everyone! I just read the quests and I see I can do a few right now. 
Quest #4I have over 200 posts yay! 
I can post a pic of my dog Luna but she's sleeping so I can't put a paper now so I'll do that tommorow 
Quest #3 I use my awesome badge as my icon and in my sig
Quest #1 I like team Popsicle because all my friends are in it and we are the orginal and best team! I like writing poems and stuff for you guys which I'll be writing another one soon!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 30, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> :') Be better off making art I mean; I could never do anything compared to yours or any of the great artists on here!  It's surprising how good some of y'all are o:
> 
> It's getting late here and tomorrow and Tuesday are clogged, so I'll see everyone tomorrow! c:
> Also I'll try to do quest #2 if one of my cats will hold still xD



Pshsh~ you can best my art with enough passion, honest!
I can't draw hair or eyes properly and then there clothes, angles, and more! x.x
That, and everything I do is in black and white. So ya. xD


----------



## Miharu (Aug 31, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> :') Be better off making art I mean; I could never do anything compared to yours or any of the great artists on here!  It's surprising how good some of y'all are o:
> 
> It's getting late here and tomorrow and Tuesday are clogged, so I'll see everyone tomorrow! c:
> Also I'll try to do quest #2 if one of my cats will hold still xD


Awww!! Thanks! >//v//<  I've been making GFX for a long time that's the only reason why! Ahahaha XD 

Goodnight!! Talk to you later! <3 



Call me Daniel said:


> Hey everyone! I just read the quests and I see I can do a few right now.
> Quest #4I have over 200 posts yay!
> I can post a pic of my dog Luna but she's sleeping so I can't put a paper now so I'll do that tommorow
> Quest #3 I use my awesome badge as my icon and in my sig
> Quest #1 I like team Popsicle because all my friends are in it and we are the orginal and best team! I like writing poems and stuff for you guys which I'll be writing another one soon!


YEEE!~ Ahahah easy peasy quests for you! XD Since you post here a lot! I just finished adding/updating your Quest Log! Please feel free to check your progress on the OP! c:


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh yay!!! Congrats Naekoya!!!! So happy for you!!!!! 

Oh and in other news. After all the guilt trips last night, I went back and picked up the lonely baby donkey kong XD


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 31, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Oh yay!!! Congrats Naekoya!!!! So happy for you!!!!!
> 
> Oh and in other news. After all the guilt trips last night, I went back and picked up the lonely baby donkey kong XD
> 
> View attachment 145611



thank you so much!! aww yayy he finally has a home now <3 c:


----------



## Miharu (Aug 31, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Oh yay!!! Congrats Naekoya!!!! So happy for you!!!!!
> 
> Oh and in other news. After all the guilt trips last night, I went back and picked up the lonely baby donkey kong XD
> 
> View attachment 145611



D'AWWW HE'S SO CUTE AHAHAH! Does he have a friend at home?


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh Jane, that sig... Amazing!!!!! (Your reg sig is fantabulous too!!!)


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 31, 2015)

Dawwww mini DK!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 31, 2015)

Miharu said:


> D'AWWW HE'S SO CUTE AHAHAH! Does he have a friend at home?



Ooohhh yes. I found these preshes last night.


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 31, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Oh Jane, that sig... Amazing!!!!! (Your reg sig is fantabulous too!!!)



Ahh thank you thank you! you know I wouldn't mind making you one with your chibi (the one with your frd) if you'd like :3 
I got nothing to do atm and have the urge of wanting to make something LOL. let me know! <3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 31, 2015)

@DaCoSim

OMG YESSS AHAHHAAH THAT'S GREAT!!! <3 They are all so cute!! >//v/<b


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 31, 2015)

LOL I have 47 posts I shall cry


----------



## Miharu (Aug 31, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> LOL I have 47 posts I shall cry



LOOL!! EYYYY IT'S BETTER THAN BEING AT 1 POST AHAHAHA There's so many people who only has 1 post or less than 10 XD


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 31, 2015)

tbh I thought I would have between 10 - 20 I don't use tbt too much so :c


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 31, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOOL!! EYYYY IT'S BETTER THAN BEING AT 1 POST AHAHAHA There's so many people who only has 1 post or less than 10 XD



Yea i thought I had more a few days ago, looked and I saw I was at like 20.
D:
but now almost 50!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Ahh thank you thank you! you know I wouldn't mind making you one with your chibi (the one with your frd) if you'd like :3
> I got nothing to do atm and have the urge of wanting to make something LOL. let me know! <3



Oh em gee!!! I would LUV that!!! I'll pm you the original image in just a few!!!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 31, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Oh em gee!!! I would LUV that!!! I'll pm you the original image in just a few!!!



haha sure! not a problem ~ :3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 31, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> tbh I thought I would have between 10 - 20 I don't use tbt too much so :c


LOL! Thank god you aren't there then! XD You are more than half way there to 100 posts! ;D 



misspiggy95 said:


> Yea i thought I had more a few days ago, looked and I saw I was at like 20.
> D:
> but now almost 50!


That's great!! >//v/< You also have more pps thanks to the Quests you have completed!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 31, 2015)

Btw, where's rover???


----------



## Miharu (Aug 31, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> -snip-


HIDING IN THE MIDDLE AHAHAH OMG I AM JEALOUS XD THAT IS TOO CUTE HAHA <3


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 31, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL! Thank god you aren't there then! XD You are more than half way there to 100 posts! ;D
> 
> 
> That's great!! >//v/< You also have more pps thanks to the Quests you have completed!


Wooo! Thank goodness for quests ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> Btw, where's rover???View attachment 145616



omg where did you get these?
I want them!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 31, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HIDING IN THE MIDDLE AHAHAH OMG I AM JEALOUS XD THAT IS TOO CUTE HAHA <3



HA!!! Thx!!!!! I luv my ac stuff!!! I have quite the little collection. I also have some of the tiny figures with the houses. And SOMEWHERE I have a crap ton of ereader cards from the original GC version, BUT I have NO idea where I put them. I also have a lanyard, and a bunch of buttons.

- - - Post Merge - - -



misspiggy95 said:


> Wooo! Thank goodness for quests ^_^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I got them on amazon before the prices were jacked way up. I got the set for $35  

OH YEAH, I also have the nintendo ac reward posters and an awesome vinyl poster that the mgr of gamestop gave me.


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 31, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> HA!!! Thx!!!!! I luv my ac stuff!!! I have quite the little collection. I also have some of the tiny figures with the houses. And SOMEWHERE I have a crap ton of ereader cards from the original GC version, BUT I have NO idea where I put them. I also have a lanyard, and a bunch of buttons.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I actually wanted Fauna and Bunnie :3


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 31, 2015)

Do they have all the villagers?


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 31, 2015)

Ohhhhh, I may actually put in a request for TWO sigs from you. I would LUV a name one with my avatar.


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 31, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ohhhhh, I may actually put in a request for TWO sigs from you. I would LUV a name one with my avatar.



that's not a problem! = w = <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



misspiggy95 said:


> Do they have all the villagers?



sadly no, just very few :s


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 31, 2015)

So excited!!!!!! OMG! Hey Jane, lmk if I need to send more tbt. I am more than happy to do so!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh my....... they make brownie batter oreos..... Holy popcorn these are GOOD!!!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 31, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> So excited!!!!!! OMG! Hey Jane, lmk if I need to send more tbt. I am more than happy to do so!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oh my....... they make brownie batter oreos..... Holy popcorn these are GOOD!!!



The name sig you're good! 
and for the other sig you can just def. pay the norm gif sig price + the chibi add on hehe thank you!!! <3 
adding more cutesy stuff to your sigs atm haha having so much fun xD


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 31, 2015)

Alright guys and dolls, I gotta do to bed. The cable man is coming tomorrow which means, i don't get to go back to sleep once I get the kids to the bus.


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 31, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Alright guys and dolls, I gotta do to bed. The cable man is coming tomorrow which means, i don't get to go back to sleep once I get the kids to the bus.



Goodnight!

My goodness I am solo sunburned from the beach today (didn't even notice till i got home)
the entire back of my legs (where it also hurts the worst, literally the tan line of my white butt next to this red sunburn is hilarious)
My lower back and my right shoulder (my left isn't burnt cause my lovely boyfriend put extra sunscreen on it because of my tattoo)
my uh, chest area, and my nose.

Time to fill my bathtub up with aloe vera and sleep in it all night


----------



## Miharu (Aug 31, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Alright guys and dolls, I gotta do to bed. The cable man is coming tomorrow which means, i don't get to go back to sleep once I get the kids to the bus.





misspiggy95 said:


> Goodnight!
> 
> My goodness I am solo sunburned from the beach today (didn't even notice till i got home)
> the entire back of my legs (where it also hurts the worst, literally the tan line of my white butt next to this red sunburn is hilarious)
> ...



Goodnight to the both of you!! >//v//< Sweet dreams! <3

Who's still up?


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 31, 2015)

-raises hand- mee =w = )v ~ hehe


----------



## Miharu (Aug 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> -raises hand- mee =w = )v ~ hehe



BAEEEEE <3 Normally only we are on at this time of night ;D Hahahah!! 

Looks like everyone's starting school soon though!! > v <


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 31, 2015)

Miharu said:


> BAEEEEE <3 Normally only we are on at this time of night ;D Hahahah!!
> 
> Looks like everyone's starting school soon though!! > v <



Yeaah ~ bummer going to miss everyone prob since they'll be busy most the time ; n;


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 31, 2015)

Damn im unpopular


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 31, 2015)

dw everyone I'm here.

LMAO


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 31, 2015)

oh wow you guys are on pretty late!
well my time that is hahah x3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Yeaah ~ bummer going to miss everyone prob since they'll be busy most the time ; n;


Samee!!! ; v; But at least people stop by to say hi <3 huhuhuhuhu <3 And as long as I have youuu ;D 



OreoTerror said:


> dw everyone I'm here.
> 
> LMAO


LOOL HI OREOOO WHAT IS UP XD



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hello


Hey Death! What have you been up to? XD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 31, 2015)

Nothing just waiting for people to talk to me. You?


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 31, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Nothing just waiting for people to talk to me. You?



just in a quick trade atm.. then probably hit the bed too xD it's like freakn 4:30am where I'm at lol


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 31, 2015)

Im so lonely  im always on when everyone is asleep lol xP


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 31, 2015)

Hey everyone!!

Going to make dinner soon, been playing GTA5 all day long. How was everyone's day and night?


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 31, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Im so lonely  im always on when everyone is asleep



oh i see.. that sucks. what's your time zone?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh i see.. that sucks. what's your time zone?



Pacific

- - - Post Merge - - -



OreoTerror said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> Going to make dinner soon, been playing GTA5 all day long. How was everyone's day and night?



Ok and u?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 31, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Nothing just waiting for people to talk to me. You?


About to head to bed ahahaha Night in case I don't respond back! XD 



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Im so lonely  im always on when everyone is asleep lol xP


Aww!!! ; v; Different timezone that's most likely why ; v ; 



OreoTerror said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> Going to make dinner soon, been playing GTA5 all day long. How was everyone's day and night?


HEY OREO!~ XD And nice!! hahaha it's been great! My day is pretty much ended now!! I'm going to head to bed so night you guys!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 31, 2015)

@Miharu Night!


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 31, 2015)

good morning everyone!!!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 31, 2015)

Spoiler: my dog





I don't know if you can read all the note but this is my dog Luna! I can't can't you a whole photo of the paper because she'll just chew on it! 

And that's her chewing on the paper...


quest #3 completed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lizzy541 said:


> good morning everyone!!!



Hi Liz!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 31, 2015)

WOOOO! Congrats Jacob and Peoyne on the art finalists!!!!!


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 31, 2015)

hi everyone c:


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> hi everyone c:



Hewwo~ ouo/)


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi everyone!~
School starts in 2 days! ;w;​


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hewwo~ ouo/)


what's up??


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> what's up??



Nothing much, just sitting here playing a mobile game, you?


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Nothing much, just sitting here playing a mobile game, you?


trying to decide who to vote for in the fire festival o.o i have a few friends in it, but i also love some entries a lot. 
have you voted yet??


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> trying to decide who to vote for in the fire festival o.o i have a few friends in it, but i also love some entries a lot.
> have you voted yet??



Nup, I'm sorta stumped on my vote as well. xD


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 31, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> trying to decide who to vote for in the fire festival o.o i have a few friends in it, but i also love some entries a lot.
> have you voted yet??



I voted!
I feel bad because I didn't vote for Jacob ;w;​


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Hi everyone!~
> School starts in 2 days! ;w;​



Hewwo~ school starts in 9 days for me. ;w;


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 31, 2015)

eee i start school on sept. 8th


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 31, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> eee i start school on sept. 8th



Ahh, lucky​


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> eee i start school on sept. 8th



Wait, I start school on the 8th as well. Not 9th. 
...And I still need to finish this stupid essay! ;A;


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 31, 2015)

Good morning guys!


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Wait, I start school on the 8th as well. Not 9th.
> ...And I still need to finish this stupid essay! ;A;


i still have to read an entire book and do a math packet o.o





MissLily123 said:


> Good morning guys!


morning lily even tho i already said it to you earlier c:


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 31, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> i still have to read an entire book and do a math packet o.o



Why did you wait until now!? ;w;​


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Good morning guys!



Mornin'~ ^w^


----------



## Damniel (Aug 31, 2015)

I have to read 2 chapters and write 3 pages for so history I have until Tuesday so I'm good.


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 31, 2015)

Hiya peepers!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> I have to read 2 chapters and write 3 pages for so history I have until Tuesday so I'm good.



Eew! I'm bout to start working on the town where my babies are and start moving them back in! (Think that sounds more fun than history, but after I start plotting I may change my mind!)


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 31, 2015)

Note to self: sunburns dont like showers


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 31, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> Note to self: sunburns dont like showers



Ooooohhhh note to self, they do NOT like showers at all. Make it as cool as you possibly can!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ugh, bout to lose wifi so I'll be going mobile. AT&T guy just got here.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 31, 2015)

Good morning everyone!!

ughh school starts next Wednesday
and I thought packing/moving is annoying e.e


----------



## Miharu (Aug 31, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> good morning everyone!!!


MORNINGGGG <3 



Call me Daniel said:


> Spoiler: my dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D'AWWWW SHE'S SO FREAKING CUTE OMG JSLKFJDSLSD Maltese??? <3 Also I updated your  Quest Log! 



DaCoSim said:


> WOOOO! Congrats Jacob and Peoyne on the art finalists!!!!!


YEEEEEE!!! There's so many amazing artists too omg!!! I'm so sad we can only pick one!! ; __ ; This is definitely a touch decision!!



lizzy541 said:


> hi everyone c:


Morning Lizzy!! <3 



oswaldies said:


> Hi everyone!~
> School starts in 2 days! ;w;​


OHHH!~ Have fun in school when you start! XD



MissLily123 said:


> Good morning guys!


Morning Lily!! <3 



misspiggy95 said:


> Note to self: sunburns dont like showers


Oh gosh!!! ; v ; I hope those sunburns go away for you soon!!

_______________________________________________________

Morning everyone!! <3 How are you guys doing and what are you guys up to? c:


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 31, 2015)

Morning new peeps


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 31, 2015)

good morning everyone! :3


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 31, 2015)

Can everyone see my FANTABULOUS new sigs on rotation???? (Such a GREAT job Naekoya!!!!!)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 31, 2015)

How is everyone doing?



DaCoSim said:


> Can everyone see my FANTABULOUS new sigs on rotation???? (Such a GREAT job Naekoya!!!!!)



Yes!!  Love em!
I'm refreshing the page over and over just so I can see them all


----------



## Miharu (Aug 31, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good morning everyone!!
> 
> ughh school starts next Wednesday
> and I thought packing/moving is annoying e.e


Morning!!! And awww!! ;v ; I hope you have fun in school though!!



DaCoSim said:


> Can everyone see my FANTABULOUS new sigs on rotation???? (Such a GREAT job Naekoya!!!!!)


YESSSS IT'S AMAZINGGGG <3


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 31, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Can everyone see my FANTABULOUS new sigs on rotation???? (Such a GREAT job Naekoya!!!!!)



i keep refreshing but only see the team popsicle one


----------



## stonelee (Aug 31, 2015)

Well hello there everybody ._.


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 31, 2015)

LOL!!! They're so fuuuuuunnnnn!!!!!!! OMG, I luv them!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 31, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning!!! And awww!! ;v ; I hope you have fun in school though!!



Me too! c:
Physics is scaring me so bad rn, I thought I would have it but nope
I hate you physics



stonelee said:


> Well hello there everybody ._.



Hello!  What's wrong?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 31, 2015)

stonelee said:


> Well hello there everybody ._.



LOVEEEEEEEEEEEE <333333333333333 Nice to see you here! ;D You poop. <3


----------



## stonelee (Aug 31, 2015)

> Hello!  What's wrong?



I wanaa play Phantom pain but it come out tomorrow ._.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 31, 2015)

AHAHAHHA Okay guys ahahah stonelee is my boyfriend <3 (Please don't worry about his "._." face ahahah I'm laughing so hard at him right now because he sucks at online communication HAHAHA. That face he uses = a cute derpy face to him XD He's not mad or anything bwuahahahaha )


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHAHAHHA Okay guys ahahah stonelee is my boyfriend <3 (Please don't worry about his "._." face ahahah I'm laughing so hard at him right now because he sucks at online communication HAHAHA. That face he uses = a cute derpy face to him XD He's not mad or anything bwuahahahaha )



[;;/) ._.(\] Am I kawaii yet?

Also, hellu to both of chu~ owo/


----------



## Miharu (Aug 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> [;;/) ._.(\] Am I kawaii yet?
> 
> Also, hellu to both of chu~ owo/



Ahahaha hii!! That face is super cute XD


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahahaha hii!! That face is super cute XD



Hehe, tank chu~ :3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> [;;/) ._.(\] Am I kawaii yet?
> 
> Also, hellu to both of chu~ owo/



Almost c:

you need some more kawaii-veges and other healthy kawaii foods to make you grow big and kawaii~ :w:'


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Almost c:
> 
> you need some more kawaii-veges and other healthy kawaii foods to make you grow big and kawaii~ :w:'



;w; Sadly, I'm only 5'4. </3
blushy faces are generally healthy~ [;;/)// ._.//(\]


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> ;w; Sadly, I'm only 5'4. </3
> blushy faces are generally healthy~ [;;/)// ._.//(\]



o: I'm 5'2-5'3 so you're ahead of me haha!
And anything kawaii related I think is?  Tell me if I'm wrong (・∀・ )


----------



## Damniel (Aug 31, 2015)

Luna's a welsh terrier and bischon Frisea she's 5 months 
Emmy is a shih Zhou Maltese mix and is 5
This is her


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 31, 2015)

Anyone know of any teas i can try? It seems my cold is getting worse. I have already tried green tea...


----------



## Damniel (Aug 31, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Anyone know of any teas i can try? It seems my cold is getting worse. I have already tried green tea...


YES.
Camomile tea, peach tea, mint tea, and lemon tea are very good. And for health detox tea can help lose weight.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 31, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Anyone know of any teas i can try? It seems my cold is getting worse. I have already tried green tea...



dandelion tea, and any other herbal teas might help.
And I'm sorry to hear that! o: I hope you fell better soon~



Call me Daniel said:


> YES.
> Camomile tea, peach tea, mint tea, and lemon tea are very good. And for health detox tea can help lose weight.



detox tea makes you lose weight in the worst way possible X`D but I guess it might help


----------



## Damniel (Aug 31, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> dandelion tea, and any other herbal teas might help.
> And I'm sorry to hear that! o: I hope you fell better soon~
> 
> 
> ...


Well detox everyday is definitely bad for every once and a while it helps.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 31, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> YES.
> Camomile tea, peach tea, mint tea, and lemon tea are very good. And for health detox tea can help lose weight.



Oooh those seem like like really yummy options, especially peach tea. I have always been one to try new beverages and such ^.^ And using detox isn't what i really want, since that is a pretty bad way to loose weight, lol!



Lucanosa said:


> dandelion tea, and any other herbal teas might help.
> And I'm sorry to hear that! o: I hope you fell better soon~
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm. Never heard of Dandelion tea, haha! I may have to look it up! And I will get better soon, colds don't last forever


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 31, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Oooh those seem like like really yummy options, especially peach tea. I have always been one to try new beverages and such ^.^ And And using detox isn't what i really want, since that is a pretty bad way to loose weight, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. Never heard of Dandelion tea, haha! I may have to look it up! And I will get better soon, colds don't last forever



dandelion tea is a less "stressful" form of detox tea (compared to senna tea it isn't as bad), but if you just have a cold I'd suggest a warm herbal/fruity tea c: At least that's what usually helps me


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 31, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> dandelion tea is a less "stressful" form of detox tea (compared to senna tea it isn't as bad), but if you just have a cold I'd suggest a warm herbal/fruity tea c: At least that's what usually helps me



I love fruity teas, thats why peach tea sounds so good! lol


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 31, 2015)

I had a cold maybe 2 weeks ago and I just drank regular lipton tea all day and night (once it got to around 5pm id switch to decaf)
It made my sore throat disappear, and gave me the energy to actually create a real thought in my head and not just lay in my bed dreading the sickness.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 31, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> I had a cold maybe 2 weeks ago and I just drank regular lipton tea all day and night (once it got to around 5pm id switch to decaf)
> It made my sore throat disappear, and gave me the energy to actually create a real thought in my head and not just lay in my bed dreading the sickness.



Huh. I stopped drinking the green tea and switched to Ginger Ale, because its always helped my sore throats. Its starting to go away, but its still...there. Haha, I rarely get sick or mildly ill like this.


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 31, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Huh. I stopped drinking the green tea and switched to Ginger Ale, because its always helped my sore throats. Its starting to go away, but its still...there. Haha, I rarely get sick or mildly ill like this.



I dislike the taste of ginger ale >.< 
never been a fan of it.
My boyfriend will drink it just because he likes the taste.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 31, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Huh. I stopped drinking the green tea and switched to Ginger Ale, because its always helped my sore throats. Its starting to go away, but its still...there. Haha, I rarely get sick or mildly ill like this.



Another one to try that I love is licorice tea!  It tastes strange at first, but after a couple cups you'll be hooked


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 31, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> I dislike the taste of ginger ale >.<
> never been a fan of it.
> My boyfriend will drink it just because he likes the taste.


I have always loved it, lol


Lucanosa said:


> Another one to try that I love is licorice tea!  It tastes strange at first, but after a couple cups you'll be hooked


Hmm It sounds kinda nasty imo, lol. Is it black licorice flavored or something?


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 31, 2015)

Time to get ready for school!
See you guys later! ^_^


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 31, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I have always loved it, lol
> 
> Hmm It sounds kinda nasty imo, lol. Is it black licorice flavored or something?



XD It's made from licorice root, so it tastes kind of like licorice candy, but not really



misspiggy95 said:


> Time to get ready for school!
> See you guys later! ^_^



Cya!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 31, 2015)

OK!  I'm back!!!! New router and wireless boxes are now installed. 

BTW, MissLilly, you might try this. I call it my sick tea. 8 lemon slices, 2 big orange slices, (all squeezed), 2 tablespoons of honey, 1 half teaspoon of cinnamon and hot water. We used to drink this all the time when we were competing in choir. I make is for my sick coworkers all the time


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 31, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD It's made from licorice root, so it tastes kind of like licorice candy, but not really
> 
> 
> 
> Cya!



Huh. I am going to have to try it one day.


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh yeah, and it actually tastes GOOD!!!!


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 31, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> OK!  I'm back!!!! New router and wireless boxes are now installed.
> 
> BTW, MissLilly, you might try this. I call it my sick tea. 8 lemon slices, 2 big orange slices, (all squeezed), 2 tablespoons of honey, 1 half teaspoon of cinnamon and hot water. We used to drink this all the time when we were competing in choir. I make is for my sick coworkers all the time



Congrats on your new router! And wow, that sounds yummy!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 31, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Congrats on your new router! And wow, that sounds yummy!



Thx! LOL!!! Its actually really really tasty


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello everyoneeeee <3 spent time reading everything while
doing some dream address visiting for dream badge but
wowwwww so many posts!! amazing!

sorry if I havent been active recently!! I was busy with
work, (finally got all my dreamies, finished plot setting, & just need 2 more
pwps to build before Im done), swimming, etc! 

for those of you getting sick/already sick or injured,
may the healing come to you quick! Stay warm, full
with food, hyrdrated, medicated, get comfy on the
bed, and put on ointments!
feeling pain sucks but may the laughter and sweetness
from this thread bring smiles & good health!


marraige thread?? lol

i give up on street pass badge, not too determined
to achieve it

* D3athsdoppelganger*--we are same time zone :] but you
are up late

*Alby-Kun* -hii

*MayorEvvie*-hi!! uk time? ill try to keep up! 

* neester14*--I was in cross country too!! I hate training
days but man on competition/race day, I get such
great adrenaline! THe best part is at the end, when you
run down the hill to the finish line!

* misspiggy95*--oh my! you are almost done with college! 
It hasnt been long since i graduated! third year was 
pretty tough so I wish you luck! sorry to hear 
you got a terrible sun burn! yes aloe vera is lovely
for sun burns... I didnt think we could get 
sun burned on the legs,learned something new today

* Call me Daniel*--hope you had a wonderful time with you mom!
Mothers are so awesomeee, I dont know what I would do without
my mom! what play did you watch if you dont mind me asking? I love
watching plays! 

*naekoya*-- gah as cute as small font and nice cute colors, its hard for me 
to read sometimes ><
 Omo-cat thanks for talking about it! its adorable!
  I love summer, I never want it to end!

*Lucanosa*--yay team fruit, can I join?
glad you tried to convince team birthstone not to give up

* sock*--hii! hope you get  a popsicle soon!

* oswaldies*-- yay someone watches lucky star too!! i love it!

*Dacosim*--aww its okay! swimming is life long sport
so they have all their life to swim! :3 so many advil! 
I hope you have better days and health!
Seafood is not as fat and yummy! I love them too
especially making home made sushi! I love the sushi
kit I bought!

not sure why but I cant seem to enjoy eating
  pumpkin flavored dessert. oh and pecan....
  they are absolutely amazing with cheesecake
  and rasberry sauce!

are you a foodie? or in any cooking associations?
just curious


zoology major??! that sounds so cool! my friend said
she was going to do it, but never ended up doing it
but yeahhh it must have been funn!

    your siggy is soooo cute !!!

Im rooting for you! Plot setting is sooooo hard
and time consuming!!


*miharu*--wow the donation pool ran out!

sorry to hear that you got sick! Good thing you had someone
to take care of you! haha when I read the post, its weird
because blaire my villager has been sick for 3 days straight
by the way... do you usually stay up late?

I love swimming and its been so damn hot in socal!
I cant help but swim everyday. I love cold shower, 
its so refreshinggg!

speaking of bf, its kind of sad that my bf is better 
at cooking meat than me T.T He enjoys it and wants
every bite to be mouth watering/savory! In general
all the guys Ive know and are close to me love 
eating, especially meat, and wonderful in the kitchen
I wouldnt say im bad at cooking either
I grew up seeing women do most of the cooking and 
the best cook/baker/etc
wonder if I am just the weird one out...

wow lots of update! The quest is such a cool and fun idea!
didnt know I gotta have lots of post, this will be fun!


*stonelee*-hello! nice to meet the guy miharu adores and loves!
do you swim everyday or every other day?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> Hello everyoneeeee <3 spent time reading everything while
> doing some dream address visiting for dream badge but
> wowwwww so many posts!! amazing!
> 
> ...



Hewwo, fluffy person~ owo/)


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 31, 2015)

WOW Pearly!!! LOL! Yeah me and hubby are kinda food snobs, HAHAHA!!!!! I am patient so plotting shouldn't be too bad. And THX! Luving my new siggys!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



lizzy541 said:


> the tags for this thread are _golden_



RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! For real! BTW luving your avatar Lizzy!

- - - Post Merge - - -

oooh that was weird!


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 31, 2015)

the tags for this thread are _golden_


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 31, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> WOW Pearly!!! LOL! Yeah me and hubby are kinda food snobs, HAHAHA!!!!! I am patient so plotting shouldn't be too bad. And THX! Luving my new siggys!!!
> RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! For real! BTW luving your avatar Lizzy!


ty haha i love the art you have in yours too c:


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun--hehehe I dont think I have ever talked to you before but nice to meet you~
                how is your day?

 DaCoSim--yeah I feel so satisifed. I just need a bunch of hibiscus bushes and cosmos! once im done planting them im officially finished!!! Cant wait to get a perfect town status! Having a potluck with my roomies at night, soo looking forward to it!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 31, 2015)

I saw the play wicked it was pretty fun pearl!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 31, 2015)

Glad to see everyone is getting along!



stonelee said:


> Well hello there everybody ._.


ayyyy good to see you back on after your short appearance ;D


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 31, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> ty haha i love the art you have in yours too c:



Why thank you! My fav EVER!!! I even had a phone case made with it!



pearly19 said:


> Alby-Kun--hehehe I dont think I have ever talked to you before but nice to meet you~
> how is your day?
> 
> DaCoSim--yeah I feel so satisifed. I just need a bunch of hibiscus bushes and cosmos! once im done planting them im officially finished!!! Cant wait to get a perfect town status! Having a potluck with my roomies at night, soo looking forward to it!



UGH, mine is a cycling MESS right now. Can't wait to clean it up!!!


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 31, 2015)

Call me Daniel--oh my! my best friend loves that play! I had to pay $100! It was amazing but she sings all the time 

Jacob_lawall--hello!!


 DaCoSim-- what do you clean up in a cycle town? unless its weed town so you gotta pick up the flower ><


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> Alby-Kun--hehehe I dont think I have ever talked to you before but nice to meet you~
> how is your day?
> 
> DaCoSim--yeah I feel so satisifed. I just need a bunch of hibiscus bushes and cosmos! once im done planting them im officially finished!!! Cant wait to get a perfect town status! Having a potluck with my roomies at night, soo looking forward to it!



Nice to meet chu to, Pearl~
I'm doing okay, I thinks. c:
And you?


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 31, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Why thank you! My fav EVER!!! I even had a phone case made with it!


woah that's actually rlly cute c: 
my friend has a phone case that has pictures of her friends on it, (like in a collage) 
and i was thinking abt buying one too!!


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun--im good! so glad i finished work early!! Just dream visiting! I thought i would hate mondays but its not soo bad anymore! what are you up to?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> Alby-Kun--im good! so glad i finished work early!! Just dream visiting! I thought i would hate mondays but its not soo bad anymore! what are you up to?



Eating ice cream while working on stuff for school, it's so boooringg ;w;


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Eating ice cream while working on stuff for school, it's so boooringg ;w;



acckk ive been craving the chocolate ice 
cream from cold stone!! Now I want one :>
working on project?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> acckk ive been craving the chocolate ice
> cream from cold stone!! Now I want one :>
> working on project?



xD I'm having cookie dough from Crown Creamery~
And nope, writing an essay on a book.
And I have to follow a stupid guideline. D:


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> xD I'm having cookie dough from Crown Creamery~
> And nope, writing an essay on a book.
> And I have to follow a stupid guideline. D:



going to head out tonight and finally get the cold stone ive been craving
im a big fan of outlines :3 so helpful!
writing is a great skill to have!

by the way is acnl your first ac game? have you finished your town?


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 31, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> ty haha i love the art you have in yours too c:





pearly19 said:


> Alby-Kun--hehehe I dont think I have ever talked to you before but nice to meet you~
> how is your day?
> 
> DaCoSim--yeah I feel so satisifed. I just need a bunch of hibiscus bushes and cosmos! once im done planting them im officially finished!!! Cant wait to get a perfect town status! Having a potluck with my roomies at night, soo looking forward to it!





pearly19 said:


> Call me Daniel--oh my! my best friend loves that play! I had to pay $100! It was amazing but she sings all the time
> 
> Jacob_lawall--hello!!
> 
> ...



I am not having to clean up a cycle town. I am having to clean up my main town. I had one of my babies move, so I kicked everyone to my cycle town and cycled to 20 and am moving everyone back in, so now my main has a million extra flowers and gyroids and stuff. I'll get it done once I move everyone back in. Good thing I have the patience of a saint. LOL!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops, turn off multiple quotes. WHOOPS!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> going to head out tonight and finally get the cold stone ive been craving
> im a big fan of outlines :3 so helpful!
> writing is a great skill to have!
> 
> by the way is acnl your first ac game? have you finished your town?



It is, and nope.
Never really got around to playing much due to time constraints.


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 31, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hello!



Heh-ROW!!!!


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 31, 2015)

DaCoSim---oh my goodness you do have the patience of a saintttttttttt!! I would have gave up if I had to do that! If you finish your main town some day I wouldn't mind visiting your dream address!

 D3athsdoppelganger--Hii! what are you up to?


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 31, 2015)

Am STILL waiting for the AT&T guy to finish. My oldest has been waiting for us to pick him for over 45 min.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pearly19 said:


> DaCoSim---oh my goodness you do have the patience of a saintttttttttt!! I would have gave up if I had to do that! If you finish your main town some day I wouldn't mind visiting your dream address!
> 
> D3athsdoppelganger--Hii! what are you up to?



HA! You can visit it! It's all done from before. I only need to reupdate it after I get everyone back in again. Think its set in winter I believe.


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 31, 2015)

DaCoSim---ugh I dont like waiting for internet or cable guy because they take too long but for 45 mins? thats pretty long! your oldest is patient~

Alby-Kun heheeh you can finish it slowly  hope the writing is going well!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 31, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> DaCoSim---ugh I dont like waiting for internet or cable guy because they take too long but for 45 mins? thats pretty long! your oldest is patient~
> 
> Alby-Kun heheeh you can finish it slowly  hope the writing is going well!



Yeah, at least it isn't as hot outside today. HA, you think I have patience, you should see my plotting skills..... it makes most sick, LOL!!!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 31, 2015)

Im up to nothing. How was your guys day?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 31, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Im up to nothing. How was your guys day?



Was good, had my first day of school.
Very boring, but I woke up today with my art piece in the finals, so that was a pleasant surprise. I'm not expecting to place tho, I am more hopeful for my photography entry!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 31, 2015)

BRB, gotta go pick my oldest up.


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 31, 2015)

DaCoSim-going to visit your address!

 D3athsdoppelganger--Its been relaxing so far  just dream visiting here and there while I wait for more bushes to plant!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 31, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Was good, had my first day of school.
> Very boring, but I woke up today with my art piece in the finals, so that was a pleasant surprise. I'm not expecting to place tho, I am more hopeful for my photography entry!




Well Thats Good

- - - Post Merge - - -



pearly19 said:


> DaCoSim-going to visit your address!
> 
> D3athsdoppelganger--Its been relaxing so far  just dream visiting here and there while I wait for more bushes to plant!



Sounds good


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 31, 2015)

* Jacob_lawall*--is photography your hobby? my friend is really good at taking/editing pics! He has his own studio, even though at the beginning it was just a hobby for him! And you never know, I think you can place!

* D3athsdoppelganger*--any plans in the evening? or just a chill day?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 31, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> * Jacob_lawall*--is photography your hobby? my friend is really good at taking/editing pics! He has his own studio, even though at the beginning it was just a hobby for him! And you never know, I think you can place!
> 
> * D3athsdoppelganger*--any plans in the evening? or just a chill day?



A chill day plan on playing Splatoon


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 31, 2015)

@pearly19: of course you can join Team Fruit! c: It's an unpopular team but it's a healthy one at least; link should be working in my sig XD

anyways how is everyone doing?  still can't get my cats to hold still for quest #2 though :/
and I just remembered tomorrow I have pulmonary function testing and I might need an inhaler; does anyone here have an inhaler or breathing issues?  Kinda nervous about tomorrow :l


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 31, 2015)

YAY, snapple time! LOL!


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 31, 2015)

Gotta go and problem be back late tonight! toodles~~

*D3athsdoppelganger*--hehehe yeah I like days where i just relax at home and play games! well i gotta log off for now but see you again!

*DaCoSim*--ohhh myyyyyyy.... you are the master of villager home plottttingggg! everything is so well spaced out and placed! great map! I have peanut and static in my town too! hmm I wonder what it looks like in spring or summer! I really like the main/center/living room the best in Rubys house! so cutteee, reminds me of francine ><

* Lucanosa*-- I have joinedd!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 31, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> Gotta go and problem be back late tonight! toodles~~
> 
> *D3athsdoppelganger*--hehehe yeah I like days where i just relax at home and play games! well i gotta log off for now but see you again!
> 
> ...



Ha! Thx!!! Took me forever but I luv it. Can't wait to get them all back in again so I can clean it up and update my da again. I'm going to move them around some but the overall line with the ones on each end down a little will stay the same.


----------



## himeki (Aug 31, 2015)

UGHGGHHJH  I tried to draw traditional again and I realise why I stopped


Spoiler: trash













How are we all today? I'm just chillin at my besties house XD


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 31, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> UGHGGHHJH  I tried to draw traditional again and I realise why I stopped
> 
> 
> Spoiler: trash
> ...



I like your drawing!!!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 31, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> UGHGGHHJH  I tried to draw traditional again and I realise why I stopped
> 
> 
> Spoiler: trash
> ...



Great, stressed out, but great! and LOL that's better than anything I could make so kudos to you~


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> UGHGGHHJH  I tried to draw traditional again and I realise why I stopped
> 
> 
> Spoiler: trash
> ...



But it's adorable! ;A;
The hair is also drawn better than anything I can do nows.


----------



## himeki (Aug 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> But it's adorable! ;A;
> The hair is also drawn better than anything I can do nows.



fyi thats a guy


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> fyi thats a guy



I thought it was Grell, but okies.
Still some fine hair~


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 31, 2015)

Come ON Static. Go back to your place already!!!!


----------



## himeki (Aug 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I thought it was Grell, but okies.
> Still some fine hair~



yeah her gender is physically male but she wants to be a woman so ?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> yeah her gender is physically male but she wants to be a woman so ?



Nothing wrong with that~!


----------



## himeki (Aug 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Nothing wrong with that~!



Yup, it Yana Toboso also stated that Grelle really wants a sex change, but no doctor at the time could do that :/


Also, you know that email about a group thing I was waiting on yesterday? Well I got an email back today.....

I was accepted!!!! DDDD


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yup, it Yana Toboso also stated that Grelle really wants a sex change, but no doctor at the time could do that :/
> 
> 
> Also, you know that email about a group thing I was waiting on yesterday? Well I got an email back today.....
> ...



Sweeet, congratz on finally getting in!
Goes to show what persistence and determination can do, eh? c:


----------



## himeki (Aug 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Sweeet, congratz on finally getting in!
> Goes to show what persistence and determination can do, eh? c:



i was actually denied and then they lost the info saying I was denied and the owner was looking for a third person and found me and accepted me.

THIS IS WHAT HAPPENED

me:looks over at gmail tab and sees (1)
me:


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i was actually denied and then they lost the info saying I was denied and the owner was looking for a third person and found me and accepted me.
> 
> THIS IS WHAT HAPPENED
> 
> ...



x3
If I may ask, what is the group about anyways?


----------



## himeki (Aug 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> x3
> If I may ask, what is the group about anyways?



secret! huehuehue, see if you can guess! it involves RPing and Black Butler


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> secret! huehuehue, see if you can guess! it involves RPing and Black Butler



Didn't you pretty much just give me the answer? xD


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 31, 2015)

Back from school!
Came home to both my cats in my room
took a pic of one sleeping for the quest, i will upload it later


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> Back from school!
> Came home to both my cats in my room
> took a pic of one sleeping for the quest, i will upload it later



Welcome back, I guess~
And I wanna see cats! owo


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 31, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> Back from school!
> Came home to both my cats in my room
> took a pic of one sleeping for the quest, i will upload it later



WB! I'm bout to get ready for work. Ughhhh.... I don't wanna.


----------



## himeki (Aug 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Didn't you pretty much just give me the answer? xD



Nope!

Also, I made an icon that can also help your guesses!






And god, my photoshopping is nasty.


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Welcome back, I guess~
> And I wanna see cats! owo


I will upload it in a sec! (its only of one of my cats, I scared my other one off because he was sitting on my printer)


DaCoSim said:


> WB! I'm bout to get ready for work. Ughhhh.... I don't wanna.


I have work in 4 hours>.<

- - - Post Merge - - -

Quest 2!

Here is one of my kitties from when I got home from school


Spoiler


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 31, 2015)

Just wondering, why is the mascot for Team Popsicle an egg yolk?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Nope!
> 
> Also, I made an icon that can also help your guesses!
> 
> ...



Oh, I know!
It's fun and mayhem, isn't it? xD


----------



## himeki (Aug 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Oh, I know!
> It's fun and mayhem, isn't it? xD



A bit! Keep guessing! Try searching tumblr :3


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> I will upload it in a sec! (its only of one of my cats, I scared my other one off because he was sitting on my printer)
> 
> I have work in 4 hours>.<
> 
> ...



D'AWW~!
He's sho flaffy. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> A bit! Keep guessing! Try searching tumblr :3



Anything specific on Tumblr?
I doubt it'll just be out in the open like that~


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> D'AWW~!
> He's sho flaffy. :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


She*


----------



## himeki (Aug 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> D'AWW~!
> He's sho flaffy. :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



it kind of is

Search for the original name on black butler, and you will find it eventually! :3


----------



## roseflower (Aug 31, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> I will upload it in a sec! (its only of one of my cats, I scared my other one off because he was sitting on my printer)
> 
> I have work in 4 hours>.<
> 
> ...



Aww your kitty is so cute, please give her a hug from me<3
Hi, I hope everybody`s doing well, it was so hot today, I got me a headache


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> it kind of is
> 
> Search for the original name on black butler, and you will find it eventually! :3



I think I found it, does the rp have an actual title?


----------



## himeki (Aug 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I think I found it, does the rp have an actual title?



Shoot me the URL and Ill tell you if youre right!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 31, 2015)

I hate people Naturally. HI GUYS! What are doing? ^-^


----------



## Taj (Aug 31, 2015)

Not that great. I just got in a fight with my girlfriend. I'll see how this rolls out


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Not that great. I just got in a fight with my girlfriend. I'll see how this rolls out



I hope it pans out. :c


----------



## Taj (Aug 31, 2015)

I dunno yet


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 31, 2015)

neester14 said:


> I dunno yet



I hope things work out!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 31, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Not that great. I just got in a fight with my girlfriend. I'll see how this rolls out



Im sry tht sucks


----------



## Taj (Aug 31, 2015)

I got a text from her. This could get ugly


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 31, 2015)

neester14 said:


> I got a text from her. This could get ugly



Hell


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 31, 2015)

Good morning everyone! Hope all are doing well.


----------



## Taj (Aug 31, 2015)

well she's not that mad, so I think were on good terms now. I guess I'll take her to Menchies later


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 31, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Good morning everyone! Hope all are doing well.



good morning oreo =w=


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 31, 2015)

neester14 said:


> well she's not that mad, so I think were on good terms now. I guess I'll take her to Menchies later



Well glad to hears its all good now


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 31, 2015)

I love the Autumn theme, it's so gorgeous​


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I love the Autumn theme, it's so gorgeous​



Autumn itself is beautiful~


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 31, 2015)

yayy! My bf is cooking dinner for me tonight >w<
can't wait! <3


----------



## Taj (Aug 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yayy! My bf is cooking dinner for me tonight >w<
> can't wait! <3



lucky

At least I get homeade sushi every day


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yayy! My bf is cooking dinner for me tonight >w<
> can't wait! <3



Ooo nice!! Make it his job to cook, lol


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yayy! My bf is cooking dinner for me tonight >w<
> can't wait! <3



ooh nice!

eyyyy all ♪


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 31, 2015)

neester14 said:


> lucky
> 
> At least I get homeade sushi every day





MissLily123 said:


> Ooo nice!! Make it his job to cook, lol



thanks! hahah ikr!? xD well I mean I personally love to cook just the "washing the dishes" is what i hate the most about LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> ooh nice!
> 
> eyyyy all ♪



hello hello :3


----------



## himeki (Aug 31, 2015)

IM GONNA CRY I ONLY HAVE 2 DAYS BEFORE SCHOOL STARTS WHY


----------



## Miharu (Aug 31, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah! We used up the last of the popsicle donations on the last popsicle we bought! XD Now we only have donations towards the group add-on! c: 

Hahah thank you!!! ;//v//; I've fully recovered thanks to my boyfriend <3 And yes! I'm normally up late! Ahahaha

OH GOSH AHAHAH NOOOO!!! I'M WITH YOU!!! My boyfriend is the cook!! He knows how to cook so many delicious types of meat!!! It's so juicy and yummy!! I can't cook at all!! The most I can cook is rice and ingredients with egg ahahaha (sorry I'm not wife material LOOL )! 

Yeah!!! I thought I'll have some quests for you guys to do so it could be fun!!!! XD Also let me know if you want to join in on the quests! Just make sure to state which quest you'll be taking! ;D 



umeiko said:


> Just wondering, why is the mascot for Team Popsicle an egg yolk?


Hii!! Welcome to TP!~ As for your question, Gudetama (the name of the egg character) is not our mascot (but that actually doesn't sound like a bad idea to have him as a mascot hahaha! ) . The signature set I have was just to have a matching set with my close friends, and I thought "Well might as well put Team Popsicle on it!" Hahaha sorry for the confusion!

However, we are planning on making another Team/Group for Gudetama and other characters! The thread has already been made, but is currently under construction! We will definitely be advertising both group's on both of the team's! So something like an "affiliate". So you'll most likely see more photos of Gudetama and other characters having "Team Popsicle" on the signature/advertisement as well. 



misspiggy95 said:


> Quest 2!
> 
> Here is one of my kitties from when I got home from school
> 
> ...


OMG SHE'S SO CUTTEEE!!!! I'll update your Quest Log soon!!! <3


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 31, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> IM GONNA CRY I ONLY HAVE 2 DAYS BEFORE SCHOOL STARTS WHY



yeah first day of school always so hectic >~<


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

That's it, I'm taking a cooking class somewhere along my future.
I wanna learn to bake cakes in the shape of an alpaca wearing a backpack, and I'm going to rub it in someone's face once I do!
Mwuahahahahahahah~


----------



## himeki (Aug 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah first day of school always so hectic >~<



i dont wanna wake up at 7

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> That's it, I'm taking a cooking class somewhere along my future.
> I wanna learn to bake cakes in the shape of an alpaca wearing a backpack, and I'm going to rub it in someone's face once I do!
> Mwuahahahahahahah~



i already have


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i dont wanna wake up at 7
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Pfft, you're not wife materials anyways~


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 31, 2015)

Trying to cycle Rosie into boxes, everyone wants to leave but her! :c


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 31, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i dont wanna wake up at 7
> 
> I hear ya on that.. I use to go to school at 6 for senior career day.. UGH worst first semester of my LIFE!! lol
> 
> ...





OreoTerror said:


> Trying to cycle Rosie into boxes, everyone wants to leave but her! :c



same!! well for me it's Marcie she just won't ping me AT ALL T^T
and I'm trying to find Francine to replace my last villager who left too ~


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> same!! well for me it's Marcie she just won't ping me AT ALL T^T
> and I'm trying to find Francine to replace my last villager who left too ~



Awww, sorry about Francine.. I had a villager move unexpectedly so now i am searching for a new one too, lol


----------



## Miharu (Aug 31, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> ooh nice!
> 
> eyyyy all ♪


OWLLLLLL!!!!!  How have you been???



MayorEvvie said:


> IM GONNA CRY I ONLY HAVE 2 DAYS BEFORE SCHOOL STARTS WHY


AWWWW!!!! 2 DAYS LEFT OF VACATION FOR YOU!!!! HAVE THE MOST FUN YOU CAN BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE HAHAHA!! XD



Alby-Kun said:


> That's it, I'm taking a cooking class somewhere along my future.
> I wanna learn to bake cakes in the shape of an alpaca wearing a backpack, and I'm going to rub it in someone's face once I do!
> Mwuahahahahahahah~


Omg!!! THAT WOULD BE SO CUTEEE!!! If you ever do bake a cake that's in the shape of an alpaca, and TP is still alive and we are all active, you should definitely post it here! 



OreoTerror said:


> Trying to cycle Rosie into boxes, everyone wants to leave but her! :c


Awww!! ; __ ; I hope she pings soon for you!!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 31, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Awww, sorry about Francine.. I had a villager move unexpectedly so now i am searching for a new one too, lol



Yeah! definitely >~< I'm also trying to do the 16 villager cycle in order to get back my Fauna & Diana </3


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OWLLLLLL!!!!!  How have you been???
> 
> 
> AWWWW!!!! 2 DAYS LEFT OF VACATION FOR YOU!!!! HAVE THE MOST FUN YOU CAN BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE HAHAHA!! XD
> ...



Hehe, I have made chocolate flan before, so it might be possible~
Though, I imagine it'll take a few years. ;3;


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hehe, I have made chocolate flan before, so it might be possible~
> Though, I imagine it'll take a few years. ;3;



the most I can bake is probably just cookies & cupcakes/muffins lmao.
never tried baking a bake before.. but sounds like fun tho! o w o


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 31, 2015)

I don't wait for them to ping me, I do the yearly trick for my cycling town.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> the most I can bake is probably just cookies & cupcakes/muffins lmao.
> never tried baking a bake before.. but sounds like fun tho! o w o



I've never tried cookies or cupcakes, I wonder how that'll turn out for me. o:
What kind of cookies did chu bake~? owo


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 31, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I don't wait for them to ping me, I do the yearly trick for my cycling town.


dang.. what a boss! xD ahaha


Alby-Kun said:


> I've never tried cookies or cupcakes, I wonder how that'll turn out for me. o:
> What kind of cookies did chu bake~? owo



I made chocolate chip the first time as practice than made some oatmeal afterwards. sure was yummy fresh right out of the oven!! man.. you need to try it!! <3


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> dang.. what a boss! xD ahaha
> 
> 
> I made chocolate chip the first time as practice than made some oatmeal afterwards. sure was yummy fresh right out of the oven!! man.. you need to try it!! <3



Hnnng, I need to try iiit~ *^*


----------



## Miharu (Aug 31, 2015)

✧ Since Jacob is now starting school, I'm definitely going to need help watching over this thread due to work! >//v//< So because of this, we now have a new section "TP Patrol Squad"! We have chosen one trusted user to become a Patrol Squad Mod! Please welcome Naekoya!! <3 She will be in charge of patrolling the thread and making sure you guys aren't breaking any of the rules! <3 

✧ Two New Quests has been added to the Quests list! 

✧ Quest Log is currently up to date!​


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 31, 2015)

congrats naekoya!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

Cungwachuwashuns, Naekoyaa~


----------



## Damniel (Aug 31, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ✧ Since Jacob is now starting school, I'm definitely going to need help watching over this thread due to work! >//v//< So because of this, we now have a new section "TP Patrol Squad"! We have chosen one trusted user to become a Patrol Squad Mod! Please welcome Naekoya!! <3 She will be in charge of patrolling the thread and making sure you guys aren't breaking any of the rules! <3
> 
> ✧ Two New Quests has been added to the Quests list!
> 
> ✧ Quest Log is currently up to date!​


Congrats!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 31, 2015)

eep! thank you guys! o w o
love you all! <3 hehe


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> eep! thank you guys! o w o
> love you all! <3 hehe



I love chu to~


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 31, 2015)

Off to work soon, hate getting ready. :c


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 31, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Off to work soon, hate getting ready. :c



aww :c hope you have a good day at work! <3


----------



## himeki (Aug 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Pfft, you're not wife materials anyways~



um 
i dont wanna get married


----------



## Miharu (Aug 31, 2015)

Alright guys! I'm going to be working on some more GFX! Sorry if I reply super late! I'll definitely be reading through this thread while I'm working on GFX though! <3 Have fun chatting! c:


----------



## himeki (Aug 31, 2015)

quest 6!!!


When the canteen has free cake:

me:


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> um
> i dont wanna get married



Yes,
I know.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 31, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> quest 6!!!
> 
> 
> When the canteen has free cake:
> ...




Niicee


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 31, 2015)

My entry for quest 6 ^_^


----------



## himeki (Aug 31, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Niicee



its like GTFO twig btches, i want my cupcake


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 31, 2015)

hii !! what's up everyone c:
+ congrats naekoya


----------



## himeki (Aug 31, 2015)

Hey Miharu, have you seen Black Butler Book of Murder?


----------



## Damniel (Aug 31, 2015)

I have an inappropriate gif involving Popsicles. I wanna posts it but I don't wanna get reported.


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 31, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> hii !! what's up everyone c:
> + congrats naekoya


hey Lizzy!and thank you :3


Call me Daniel said:


> I have an inappropriate gif involving Popsicles. I wanna posts it but I don't wanna get reported.


I prefer you not.. lol there are kids on this forum x3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 31, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> quest 6!!!
> 
> 
> When the canteen has free cake:
> ...


LOOL Nice!!! XD I'll be updating your Quest Log soon!~



misspiggy95 said:


> My entry for quest 6 ^_^


AWWW SO CUTE AHAHA!! <3 I'll be updating your Quest Log soon!



lizzy541 said:


> hii !! what's up everyone c:
> + congrats naekoya


HII!! I'm currently working on some GFX! What about you?



MayorEvvie said:


> Hey Miharu, have you seen Black Butler Book of Murder?


Nope! I've only watched the first season of Black Butler!



Call me Daniel said:


> I have an inappropriate gif involving Popsicles. I wanna posts it but I don't wanna get reported.


Remember Daniel, our rules state "No nudity or indecent photos!" XD So I would suggest you don't, especially since you could definitely get reported as well DX


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 31, 2015)

Yeah I definitely wouldn't want anyone get in trouble now :c


----------



## Damniel (Aug 31, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOOL Nice!!! XD I'll be updating your Quest Log soon!~
> 
> 
> AWWW SO CUTE AHAHA!! <3 I'll be updating your Quest Log soon!
> ...



Yeah I'm definitely not. I'll continue on my search for a gif.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 31, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Yeah I'm definitely not. I'll continue on my search for a gif.



You can do it!!!! XD


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 31, 2015)

@ naekoya:: how are you c:
@ miharu:: ooh i'm drawing


----------



## Damniel (Aug 31, 2015)

Dang all these Popsicle gifs are innapporiate. Gotta find another suiting gif.


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 31, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> @ naekoya:: how are you c:
> @ miharu:: ooh i'm drawing



Pretty hungry atm! waiting on my bf to come home.. he's making dinner tonight ;D haha
how have you been?


----------



## himeki (Aug 31, 2015)

I HAVE THE MUNCHIES AT 3 AM WHY.


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 31, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I HAVE THE MUNCHIES AT 3 AM WHY.



haha no midnight snack? ;3


----------



## himeki (Aug 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> haha no midnight snack? ;3



yeah that was two glasses of fanta and some toast


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Pretty hungry atm! waiting on my bf to come home.. he's making dinner tonight ;D haha
> how have you been?


i'm great c: 
i went to a concert last night and have another tomorrow night so i'm pretty excited tbh


----------



## Jacob (Aug 31, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ✧ Since Jacob is now starting school, I'm definitely going to need help watching over this thread due to work! >//v//< So because of this, we now have a new section "TP Patrol Squad"! We have chosen one trusted user to become a Patrol Squad Mod! Please welcome Naekoya!! <3 She will be in charge of patrolling the thread and making sure you guys aren't breaking any of the rules! <3
> ​



Congrats Naekoya, you sure will be a huge help to Miharu and I!

I will not be gone for good guys, just a little less active, that is all! 

Remember to do those quests as well, Miharu has some really nice prizes in store ^-^


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 31, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> i'm great c:
> i went to a concert last night and have another tomorrow night so i'm pretty excited tbh



Party animal B)​


----------



## Jacob (Aug 31, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> i'm great c:
> i went to a concert last night and have another tomorrow night so i'm pretty excited tbh



which concert is tomorrow?


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm not sure if I want to have a signature or not​


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I'm not sure if I want to have a signature or not​



Didn't chu have one before? o:


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 31, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> yeah that was two glasses of fanta and some toast


you probably should get some lunchables just in case of midnight snack urges LOL
well that's what I do :3


lizzy541 said:


> i'm great c:
> i went to a concert last night and have another tomorrow night so i'm pretty excited tbh


wooo! rock on girl ;D 
now that's living life ! lol


Jacob_lawall said:


> Congrats Naekoya, you sure will be a huge help to Miharu and I!
> 
> I will not be gone for good guys, just a little less active, that is all!
> 
> Remember to do those quests as well, Miharu has some really nice prizes in store ^-^



Aye aye captain! c:


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Didn't chu have one before? o:



A pixel of cinnomoroll
I want to make it "Now we're screaming just to see who's louder"
But I'm not sure ;w;​


----------



## himeki (Aug 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> you probably should get some lunchables just in case of midnight snack urges LOL
> well that's what I do :3



OH MY GOD
I JUST HAD THE LUNCHABLES CARD ON CARDS AGAINST HUMANITY

but what is a lunchable?


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 31, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> OH MY GOD
> I JUST HAD THE LUNCHABLES CARD ON CARDS AGAINST HUMANITY
> 
> but what is a lunchable?



That game is so offensive​


----------



## himeki (Aug 31, 2015)

anyone wanna play cards against humanity with us? we currently have Black Butler settings on, but we can change them! I'll tell you the past word if you wanna play!

- - - Post Merge - - -



oswaldies said:


> That game is so offensive​



isnt that the point


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 31, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> the point?



I'm just making a comment, it doesn't have to have a point, it's just a generally rude game​


----------



## himeki (Aug 31, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I'm just making a comment, it doesn't have to have a point, it's just a generally rude game​



i find it rather funny


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 31, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i find it rather funny



I feel like every time we talk we have a strange conflict over the weirdest things​


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> OH MY GOD
> I JUST HAD THE LUNCHABLES CARD ON CARDS AGAINST HUMANITY
> 
> but what is a lunchable?



Lunchables is a brand that makes food packs for kids


----------



## WonderK (Aug 31, 2015)

Dropping by to say hello.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 31, 2015)

WonderK said:


> Dropping by to say hello.



WonderBae


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

WonderK said:


> Dropping by to say hello.



KoreanWonder, herro~ owo/)


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 31, 2015)

WonderK said:


> Dropping by to say hello.



Hello! I hope you are doing well!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 31, 2015)

WonderK said:


> Dropping by to say hello.



Hello.

- - - Post Merge - - -



WonderK said:


> Dropping by to say hello.



Hello.


----------



## himeki (Aug 31, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I feel like every time we talk we have a strange conflict over the weirdest things​



yeah, but the real question is, why do you type in a tiny font?


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 31, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> yeah, but the real question is, why do you type in a tiny font?




Because I have rights​


----------



## himeki (Aug 31, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Because I have rights​



yes but what is your reasoning?


----------



## Damniel (Aug 31, 2015)

Ok you 2 break it up, no point in starting an argument.


----------



## tomothy (Aug 31, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Ok you 2 break it up, no point in starting an argument.



but its so entertaining


----------



## himeki (Aug 31, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Ok you 2 break it up, no point in starting an argument.



we're not arguing, im just curious.


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 31, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> we're not arguing, im just curious.



Some see it as cute
Others see it as their own personal style lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Currently cooking atm so might reply slow xD


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Some see it as cute
> Others see it as their own personal style lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Oooh~ ish it something yummy for the tummy? owo


----------



## tomothy (Aug 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Some see it as cute
> Others see it as their own personal style lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



what you making?


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Oooh~ ish it something yummy for the tummy? owo





Lemon Pop said:


> what you making?



Making some Seafood Alfredo pasta yeee~ come grab your plates people lol 
Sorry to those who are allergic to seafood ;~;


----------



## Miharu (Aug 31, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> That game is so offensive​


Hahaha XD I honestly don't find it offensive XD But then again it's more of a teen/adult game. c: So I can somehow see if you find it offensive XD It's meant to be a funny game though! (Mainly for adults though since the contents can be VERY inappropriate.)

__________________________________________________

Remember guys, try to keep this thread nice and fun! c: Thank you! <3


----------



## Damniel (Aug 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Making some Seafood Alfredo pasta yeee~ come grab your plates people lol
> Sorry to those who are allergic to seafood ;~;



Yum I love seafood!Since I don't eat meat it's a fantastic subsitute!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Making some Seafood Alfredo pasta yeee~ come grab your plates people lol
> Sorry to those who are allergic to seafood ;~;



Whee~ I wuv seafood! ouo
*Grabs a plate and a spork*


----------



## himeki (Aug 31, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha XD I honestly don't find it offensive XD But then again it's more of a teen/adult game. c: So I can somehow see if you find it offensive XD It's meant to be a funny game though! (Mainly for adults though since the contents can be VERY inappropriate.)
> 
> __________________________________________________
> 
> Remember guys, try to keep this thread nice and fun! c: Thank you! <3



MIHARU WILL YOU PLAY????


----------



## tomothy (Aug 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Making some Seafood Alfredo pasta yeee~ come grab your plates people lol
> Sorry to those who are allergic to seafood ;~;



oohh my god that sounds so good rn 

take pictures haha


----------



## Miharu (Aug 31, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> MIHARU WILL YOU PLAY????



Currently working on GFX! Ahahahaha XD I feel like if I join, I'll definitely be distracted LOL


----------



## tomothy (Aug 31, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> MIHARU WILL YOU PLAY????



i'll join since i have nothing to do

wait scratch that i gotta eat i'll be back in a few


----------



## himeki (Aug 31, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Currently working on GFX! Ahahahaha XD I feel like if I join, I'll definitely be distracted LOL



Aww, okies! We were playing with another person and I was about to win so she quit .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lemon Pop said:


> i'll join since i have nothing to do



I think I might just ask my friends to play and use my custom deck


----------



## Miharu (Aug 31, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Aww, okies! We were playing with another person and I was about to win so she quit .-.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



AWWW!!! That's not coool! Quitting before the game even ends because someone else will be the winner XD Ahahaha


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 31, 2015)

Good evening everyone!! c:

>u< so much to read so I'll be backtracking; don't bother me stalking the thread ahah!


----------



## himeki (Aug 31, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AWWW!!! That's not coool! Quitting before the game even ends because someone else will be the winner XD Ahahaha



yeah, so annoying!




we were playing with only black butler decks and she just joined not knowing what black butler was .-.


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm having GTA5 withdrawals. :c

&& I'm so hungry!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 31, 2015)

I am having some serious trouble finding a good lineup :/


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I'm having GTA5 withdrawals. :c
> 
> && I'm so hungry!



Have some seafood~ ^^


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 31, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I'm having GTA5 withdrawals. :c
> 
> && I'm so hungry!



Eat some collectibles c:



Jacob_lawall said:


> I am having some serious trouble finding a good lineup :/



Give the collectibles to Oreo so she can eat them and not be hungry, they'll realign themselves XD

Gonna do quest #6 soon c: Got some good ones heh


----------



## himeki (Aug 31, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I am having some serious trouble finding a good lineup :/



Lineup for what?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 31, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Lineup for what?



Collectibles lineup, sorry

I always change it because I'm not happy with the way it looks :/


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 31, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Collectibles lineup, sorry
> 
> I always change it because I'm not happy with the way it looks :/



Have you tried any themes?  Symmetry helps too

Quest #6:


----------



## himeki (Aug 31, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Collectibles lineup, sorry
> 
> I always change it because I'm not happy with the way it looks :/



Hmm, why not have your popsicles on one row, the swirls on another


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Have some seafood~ ^^



Mmmm, I'll get some soon on my lunch break.



Lucanosa said:


> Eat some collectibles c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh I wish, ice cream sounds really good atm.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Mmmm, I'll get some soon on my lunch break.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh I wish, ice cream sounds really good atm.



I wish someone made mint cookie dough ice cream, ehehehe~


----------



## Jacob (Aug 31, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hmm, why not have your popsicles on one row, the swirls on another



I would, but they alternate like:

Popsicle, Ice cream, popsicle, etc.!

I am going to keep it with user title color changes for now ahaha!


----------



## himeki (Aug 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I wish someone made mint cookie dough ice cream, ehehehe~



ive seen it for sale


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ive seen it for sale



MUST. BUY. NOW.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 31, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I would, but they alternate like:
> 
> Popsicle, Ice cream, popsicle, etc.!
> 
> I am going to keep it with user title color changes for now ahaha!



May I ask...?
LOL why 7 user title color changes?



MayorEvvie said:


> ive seen it for sale



Tell me where now


----------



## Damniel (Aug 31, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I would, but they alternate like:
> 
> Popsicle, Ice cream, popsicle, etc.!
> 
> I am going to keep it with user title color changes for now ahaha!



What collectibles do you have?


----------



## himeki (Aug 31, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> May I ask...?
> LOL why 7 user title color changes?
> 
> 
> ...



I think they sold it at a Yarde Farm ice cream place in devon....I think I had it when I was on holiday, honestly not sure where it was.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I think they sold it at a Yarde Farm ice cream place in devon....I think I had it when I was on holiday, honestly not sure where it was.



Oh screw that, I'll just pile cookie dough chunks onto my mint chip and be happy. :U


----------



## Miharu (Aug 31, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Have you tried any themes?  Symmetry helps too
> 
> Quest #6:



LOL! Nice XD I'll update your quest log now! <3


----------



## Jacob (Aug 31, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> May I ask...?
> LOL why 7 user title color changes?



I liked the way they looked 



Call me Daniel said:


> What collectibles do you have?



I have a lot of the basic collectibles I believe...
I can name some off the top of my head?:

5 cherries
6 pears
7 User title colors
5 red candies
5 blue houses
1 pink house
1 blue flame
5 popsicles
5 ice cream swirls
A couple birthstones, I do not remember which ones
1 cake

Im forgetting a lot of things like addons and some boring collectibles but those are what i can remember.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 31, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I liked the way they looked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a mix of Popsicles and swirls in one row and a mix of cherries and red candies in another.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 31, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Have a mix of Popsicles and swirls in one row and a mix of cherries and red candies in another.



The red candies and cherries dont mix :,)

- - - Post Merge - - -

But anyway, I have to get to sleep, I will see you guys sometime tomorrow night! Sorry for my forthcoming inactivity, I may just have to go Hiatus for a little bit, but I will have to think about taking a break... 
Will be checking in on everyone! Good night.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 31, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> The red candies and cherries dont mix :,)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Good Night. I never take breaks from the internet I went on hiatus once because all my other tbt friends left.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi guys


----------



## Damniel (Sep 1, 2015)

ooo the forums changed to autumn!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 1, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> ooo the forums changed to autumn!



niiiice its still August here... I cant wait for light green and red grass in ac.

im gouging my eyes out hoping that my parents are gonna bring boba back for me... probably not but im craving it so bad rn


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 1, 2015)

Hiya ladies and gentlemen!!! Work SUCKED tonight!!!! So glad to be back home.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hiya ladies and gentlemen!!! Work SUCKED tonight!!!! So glad to be back home.



Sounds like work was a rough day lol well glad your home and Hi


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 1, 2015)

HA! Thx! We had to do inventory, and I was fighting with my manager, LOL!!!!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> HA! Thx! We had to do inventory, and I was fighting with my manager, LOL!!!!



Lol xP why?


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 1, 2015)

Cuz he let some people leave without doing anything which put it all on me and another girl.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Cuz he let some people leave without doing anything which put it all on me and another girl.



Dang I would be pist too


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 1, 2015)

LMAO!!!! I had to go watch this to put me in a good mood...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uguXNL93fWg


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> LMAO!!!! I had to go watch this to put me in a good mood...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uguXNL93fWg



Lol xP


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 1, 2015)

HA, looking for funny gifs...


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

Oooooh lol


----------



## Miharu (Sep 1, 2015)

Badge pick-up for MayorEvvie!! Currently working on D3ath's then misspiggy's! c:






```
[URL="http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?314036-Recruiting-Popsicle-Members!-l-Buying-Popsicles-l-Selling-Collectibles!-l-%26%238736%3B(-%26%235147%3B-%26%2312301%3B%26%238736%3B)%26%2365343%3B"][img]http://i.imgur.com/uz2I3KX.png[/img][/URL]
```
​


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 1, 2015)

NICE Miharu!!!!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 1, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> NICE Miharu!!!!



Thank you!!! >//v//< Just two more to go!! Ahahaha XD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Badge pick-up for MayorEvvie!! Currently working on D3ath's then misspiggy's! c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing Job

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oooh and Miharu I would also like a sig just in case you forgot


----------



## misspiggy95 (Sep 1, 2015)

finally home from work!
have school at 8 tomorrow morning -.-


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> finally home from work!
> have school at 8 tomorrow morning -.-



Aww that sucks


----------



## misspiggy95 (Sep 1, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Aww that sucks



Yea...
I took some sleepy meds, so hopefully I can fall asleep within the next 30 minutes.
Still have to change into pjs and wash my face


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> Yea...
> I took some sleepy meds, so hopefully I can fall asleep within the next 30 minutes.
> Still have to change into pjs and wash my face



I hope you fall asleep soon and have a better day tomorrow ^_^


----------



## misspiggy95 (Sep 1, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I hope you fall asleep soon and have a better day tomorrow ^_^



Thank you ^_^


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> Thank you ^_^



Ur Welcome Gl Trying to sleep I cant sleep lol its 11:16 pm over here


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 1, 2015)

Who get the badges? o:


----------



## Miharu (Sep 1, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Amazing Job
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oooh and Miharu I would also like a sig just in case you forgot


Thank you!  And yeah! I posted above the badge that I'm currently working on your badge then misspiggy's badge if you didn't see it XD



misspiggy95 said:


> finally home from work!
> have school at 8 tomorrow morning -.-


Welcome home!!! <3 And oh gosh!! D: I hope you get enough sleep!!!



OreoTerror said:


> Who get the badges? o:


The Official Team Popsicle members! ;D It's under the GFX section in the "Badges" spoiler! All of the official members may request for a badge if they have 50+ posts on this thread! c:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Who get the badges? o:



Ima get one soon

Also is Miharu up??? Lol


----------



## misspiggy95 (Sep 1, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ur Welcome Gl Trying to sleep I cant sleep lol its 11:16 pm over here



Yea same time here too, I'm in the PST time zone

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Thank you!  And yeah! I posted above the badge that I'm currently working on your badge then misspiggy's badge if you didn't see it XD
> 
> 
> Welcome home!!! <3 And oh gosh!! D: I hope you get enough sleep!!!
> ...



I won't get enough sleep >.<
I will just have to nap tomorrow between school and work


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 1, 2015)

May I please get a badge? c:


----------



## Miharu (Sep 1, 2015)

Badge Pick-Up for D3athsdoppelganger! c: Will be working on misspiggy's soon and then Oreo's!






```
[URL="http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?314036-Recruiting-Popsicle-Members!-l-Buying-Popsicles-l-Selling-Collectibles!-l-%26%238736%3B(-%26%235147%3B-%26%2312301%3B%26%238736%3B)%26%2365343%3B"][img]http://i.imgur.com/IG1Cv5g.png[/img][/URL]
```
​


D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ima get one soon
> 
> Also is Miharu up??? Lol


I'm still up haha xD 



misspiggy95 said:


> Yea same time here too, I'm in the PST time zone
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


AWWW!! ;__ ; sdjfklsfjd Do you work all week? >:



OreoTerror said:


> May I please get a badge? c:


Of course! <3 You meet the requirements after all!  Do you have a certain anime character you'll like me to use? c: Also what's your favorite color? (Maximum of 2 colors!)


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 1, 2015)

Hellsing, Alucard is defs my favourite. Black and red will look good with him!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 1, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Thanks


You are very welcome! c: 



OreoTerror said:


> Hellsing, Alucard is defs my favourite. Black and red will look good with him!



Okay!! Thank you! XD I'll probably get started on yours on a later date! It's getting really late here so I'm probably going to go to sleep soon XD


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 1, 2015)

Take as much time as you need sweetie.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

Is everyone asleep?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 1, 2015)

Badge Pick-Up for misspiggy95! <3






```
[URL="http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?314036-Recruiting-Popsicle-Members!-l-Buying-Popsicles-l-Selling-Collectibles!-l-%26%238736%3B(-%26%235147%3B-%26%2312301%3B%26%238736%3B)%26%2365343%3B"][img]http://i.imgur.com/B47KC4L.png[/img][/URL]
```
​


OreoTerror said:


> Take as much time as you need sweetie.


D'aww thank you so much!! >//v/< I'll have yours done later on when I wake up! c: For now I'm going to head to sleep since it's 2:02am here! Good night! >/v//<b



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Is everyone asleep?


Most likely! XD

________________________________

Well I'm heading to bed now everyone!! <3 Night! Hope you guys had a great day/night! c:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

Night Im all alone oh and its keelala from Inuyasha


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Night Im all alone oh and its keelala from Inuyasha



Nope! I just woke up a few minutues ago ahahah.....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Badge pick-up for MayorEvvie!! Currently working on D3ath's then misspiggy's! c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OHHHHH MY GOSH I LOVE IT SO MUCH TYTYTYTY
Can you possibly scale it to avatar size? :3

*ill set it as my avatar so quest 3 is in progress! *


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

GoodNight People its 3:40am I needa Try to sleep probably wont be able to so....Have a Great day guys lol dont know your time zones so sorry lol xP


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 1, 2015)

Good Morning everyone!


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Good Morning everyone!



It's afternoon here XD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Good Morning everyone!



Mornin'~


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 1, 2015)

Good morning! (And afternoon) peepers!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Good morning! (And afternoon) peepers!



Good noon~


----------



## oswaldies (Sep 1, 2015)

I love the 4AM music on Animal Crossing: New Leaf ♥​


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 1, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I love the 4AM music on Animal Crossing: New Leaf ♥​



That is a nice song :3


----------



## oswaldies (Sep 1, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> That is a nice song :3



It's said that the number four in some parts of Asia is know as the unlucky number
So Nintendo made it a little creepy and also the Aika village has it, because we all know what happened there​


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 1, 2015)

YAY, back to plotting static.....


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 1, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> YAY, back to plotting static.....



I tried plot resetting once but my impatience got the better of me.... and I left their house plopped on a patch of clovers.  Still hate Tia for it.

Anyhow good mid-morning everyone! c:

Also @Miharu, could I request a badge?  I don't watch enough anime though e.e so for the color, light blue with dark blue border, and for the background maybe just use an ice/water/crystal/cold theme?  xD I plan on watching anime this year soon but I probably won't get to it ;-;
Thank you! ^-^


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 1, 2015)

Oh i have saint like patience, lol!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

See.... (well before I had to kick everyone to my other town and re-cycle)







- - - Post Merge - - -

Duh!!!! Just fixed my centering problem with my sig. Geez self...


----------



## Miharu (Sep 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Nope! I just woke up a few minutues ago ahahah.....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


No problem at all!!!  I'm so happy you love it! c: And I can as long as you plan on using it as your icon! XD
Also for Quest#3, the badge MUST be in your signature, having it as your icon will not count towards Quest #3! (However, you just gave me a good idea for another quest LOOOL thanks XD ) 

Since you have your badge in your sig, I've updated your Quest in Progress log!! C;< 



Lucanosa said:


> I tried plot resetting once but my impatience got the better of me.... and I left their house plopped on a patch of clovers.  Still hate Tia for it.
> 
> Anyhow good mid-morning everyone! c:
> 
> ...



Of course! c: I'll get started on yours after I finish Oreo's! 



DaCoSim said:


> Oh i have saint like patience, lol!!!!!!
> See.... (well before I had to kick everyone to my other town and re-cycle)
> 
> 
> ...


OH WOW!!! XD That's amazing!!! I could never do that ; v; I just let them plot wherever they want ahahaha!! 

_______________________________________________________

Morning you guys!!! <3 I just woke up to let my boyfriend's boston terriers out ahaha I'll most likely go back to sleep after lurking for a little ;D


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 1, 2015)

OK, I am having a hard time deciding between 2 gifs for quest #6.


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi everyone! Almost 4am here. QQ


----------



## kikotoot (Sep 1, 2015)

i came up with collectible lineup inspired by the fire festival )) I mean i have no hope of obtaining the collectibles let alone getting the dates right but here it is


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> No problem at all!!!  I'm so happy you love it! c: And I can as long as you plan on using it as your icon! XD
> Also for Quest#3, the badge MUST be in your signature, having it as your icon will not count towards Quest #3! (However, you just gave me a good idea for another quest LOOOL thanks XD )
> 
> Since you have your badge in your sig, I've updated your Quest in Progress log!! C;<
> ...



If you have time, wanna play cards against humanity?


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 1, 2015)

Hey Miharu, I would luv a badge, but I don't watch anime.  I've been searching for an image that makes me think of me. So I have found a few with owls/birds. If you wouldn't mind making me one 



Spoiler:  possibilities








 BTW, I like the 2nd one better,  but of course luv the colors on the first, LOL!!! BUTTTTT the 2nd opne looks all fall-y.
- - - Post Merge - - -



kikotoot said:


> i came up with collectible lineup inspired by the fire festival )) I mean i have no hope of obtaining the collectibles let alone getting the dates right but here it is  View attachment 145787



I LUV this idea!!!!


----------



## kikotoot (Sep 1, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hey Miharu, I would luv a badge, but I don't watch anime.  I've been searching for an image that makes me think of me. So I have found a few with owls/birds. If you wouldn't mind making me one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



coincidentally the three birthstones are also together month wise (october november and december though not in that order ) lucky the october one looks like a combo of the two too and that the other two match the embers xp


----------



## Miharu (Sep 1, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Hi everyone! Almost 4am here. QQ


Sleep soon!! Hahaha XD That's so late over there!!!



kikotoot said:


> i came up with collectible lineup inspired by the fire festival )) I mean i have no hope of obtaining the collectibles let alone getting the dates right but here it is  View attachment 145787


OHH!! This is a really great idea!! XD I like it! c: (I just personally don't like the gemstones though ahaha they aren't appealing to me XD ) 



MayorEvvie said:


> If you have time, wanna play cards against humanity?


Not right now ; v; Sorry haha! I have a lot of badges I want to work on, (also I'm most likely going to go back to sleep after answering a few questions LOL ) 

Btw! Did you still want that badge icon? c: (As long as you use it, I don't mind making it <3 ) 



DaCoSim said:


> Hey Miharu, I would luv a badge, but I don't watch anime.  I've been searching for an image that makes me think of me. So I have found a few with owls/birds. If you wouldn't mind making me one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't mind at all! <3 Currently the order of the badges I'll be doing is Oreo's then Lucanosa's and then yours! c: Also unfortunately the images you have shown is not a render ;v ; (A render is an image with a transparent background. When you search for one, for example if you enter "Anime girl render", and click on the image, the way to tell if it's a render is if a greyish/white checkered background appears! c: ) I went ahead and started looking for a few renders for you to see if you might like these!



Spoiler: Renders
































If you'll like me to use any of these instead, then please let me know! <3 If you'll like to try to find your own for more variety, when you search make sure you put "render" at the end! c:


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 1, 2015)

Yeah, it looks really good!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

AHHHH ok! Will do that  I am in no hurry! I'll get back to you on that one.


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Sleep soon!! Hahaha XD That's so late over there!!!
> 
> 
> OHH!! This is a really great idea!! XD I like it! c: (I just personally don't like the gemstones though ahaha they aren't appealing to me XD )
> ...



Oh yes, I would still like to use it!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 1, 2015)

kikotoot said:


> coincidentally the three birthstones are also together month wise (october november and december though not in that order ) lucky the october one looks like a combo of the two too and that the other two match the embers xp



The only bad thing is there is NO way you would be able to line them up like that, unfortunately. Because of the dates. to have the blue mote on the end (with the oldest date), you would need to have december(with a newer date than the ember) next, and then oct (with the date after december), then november, and then the newest would have to be the orange mote. I HATE that i don't think this is possible because it would look SO SOOOOOO cool!


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2015)

I really wish that people had the ability to arrange their own collectables...


----------



## kikotoot (Sep 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Sleep soon!! Hahaha XD That's so late over there!!!
> 
> 
> OHH!! This is a really great idea!! XD I like it! c: (I just personally don't like the gemstones though ahaha they aren't appealing to me XD )
> ...



you could substitute the gems with their respective candies and the october gem with a popsicle  (just realized its colours work)  

side note: i need to learn to paraphrase quotes

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> The only bad thing is there is NO way you would be able to line them up like that, unfortunately. Because of the dates. to have the blue mote on the end (with the oldest date), you would need to have december(with a newer date than the ember) next, and then oct (with the date after december), then november, and then the newest would have to be the orange mote. I HATE that i don't think this is possible because it would look SO SOOOOOO cool!




true i forgot about the blue mote having to be later than the gems 0_o unless its possible to ask the mods to delay the prize ember theres no way of it working


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I really wish that people had the ability to arrange their own collectables...



COMPLETELY agree with this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2015)

Anyone up for a game of Cards Against Humanity?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Anyone up for a game of Cards Against Humanity?



I'll join


----------



## Miharu (Sep 1, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Yeah, it looks really good!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> AHHHH ok! Will do that  I am in no hurry! I'll get back to you on that one.


Okay!! Just let me know!! >/v//< Try to find more than 1 image as well in case I can't use the one you provide! > v< Thank you! c: 



MayorEvvie said:


> Oh yes, I would still like to use it!


Yay!~ Okay I just finished it! XD Here you go! <3








MayorEvvie said:


> I really wish that people had the ability to arrange their own collectables...


YEAH!! I wish collectibles weren't in order by date ;v ; It would have been a lot more fun if we could just switch the order anytime we wanted to ; v  ;

_________________________________________

Alright guys I'm heading back to sleep ahaha!! Night! <3


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Okay!! Just let me know!! >/v//< Try to find more than 1 image as well in case I can't use the one you provide! > v< Thank you! c:
> 
> 
> Yay!~ Okay I just finished it! XD Here you go! <3
> ...



Nighty Nooz!!!


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Okay!! Just let me know!! >/v//< Try to find more than 1 image as well in case I can't use the one you provide! > v< Thank you! c:
> 
> 
> Yay!~ Okay I just finished it! XD Here you go! <3
> ...



Night, Miharu! Thank you!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Okay!! Just let me know!! >/v//< Try to find more than 1 image as well in case I can't use the one you provide! > v< Thank you! c:
> 
> 
> Yay!~ Okay I just finished it! XD Here you go! <3
> ...



Nighty night, Mimi~
May I call you that? .w.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 1, 2015)

OK miharu, I found a couple. Super sad I couldn't find the 2nd one I had already pretty much decided on though. 



Spoiler:  new choices







Nighty night, hun!

BTW, I like the first one best. You could even take away the heart above her hands and add a popsicle, LOL!!!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 1, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Nighty Nooz!!!


Night Cad!! <333


MayorEvvie said:


> Night, Miharu! Thank you!


Night!! <3 No problem at all!! >//v/<


Alby-Kun said:


> Nighty night, Mimi~
> May I call you that? .w.


Nighty night! c: And yes you may! Thanks for asking!! Ahaha that's a cute nickname XD 

_______________

(Lurking on my phone LOOL -tries to fall asleep- )


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Night Cad!! <333
> 
> Night!! <3 No problem at all!! >//v/<
> 
> ...



LURK HARDER


----------



## Miharu (Sep 1, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> OK miharu, I found a couple. Super sad I couldn't find the 2nd one I had already pretty much decided on though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YESS!~ I can use the first one!! <3 (The other 2 images aren't renders either XD ) I'm sorry I can't make the other one you prefer!! ;v ; 
OMG AHAHA YEAH THAT WOULD BE PRETTY AWESOME XD 

I'll save the image now c: Night! 



Cadbberry said:


> LURK HARDER


SHHHHHHH WHO'S LURKING WHERE AHAHA -ninja mode on-


----------



## kikotoot (Sep 1, 2015)

just out of curiosity who here as gone out and got some amiibos ?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Night Cad!! <333
> 
> Night!! <3 No problem at all!! >//v/<
> 
> ...



You won't get to sleep that way. xD
And okies, Mimi it is~!


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2015)

kikotoot said:


> just out of curiosity who here as gone out and got some amiibos ?



??


----------



## kikotoot (Sep 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ??



i know its off topic but was wondering (my favourite one's are rosalina and villager)


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2015)

kikotoot said:


> i know its off topic but was wondering (my favourite one's are rosalina and villager)



Ah, those two are my favorites! I'm hunting through every GAME store for a Villager so I can complete my collection of Rosalina, Villager, Lucina and Shulk!


Oh a side note, if you go to school, when are you starting back? Have you already started?


----------



## kikotoot (Sep 1, 2015)

villager was just in stock yesterday at amazon for an hour :O 

side not response: starting the 8th of this month (the month part could be implied but saying the 8th would sound dry )

- - - Post Merge - - -

i don't have lucina but found a shulk at a game stop too (also a favourite of mine  (similar taste you and I xp))


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 1, 2015)

kikotoot said:


> just out of curiosity who here as gone out and got some amiibos ?



HA1 Ok here is my list:

Villager, Rosalina, lucario, pitt, dark pitt, jigglypuff, kirby, pikachu, splatoon triplepack, link, toon link, zelda, palutena, toad(the only MP one) , bowser, donkey kong, mario, luigi, fox, peach, wario, pacman,megaman, yoshi,  samus,  greninja, sheik, and sonic. We have 30 total.


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2015)

kikotoot said:


> villager was just in stock yesterday at amazon for an hour :O
> 
> side not response: starting the 8th of this month (the month part could be implied but saying the 8th would sound dry )
> 
> ...



Hahah, same! I ordered Shulk from GAME a few weeks ago and it arrived at my holiday house! Then I got Lucina at a local GAME, and I got Rosalina on a shopping trip with my friends!

I'm starting on Thursday, and since our timetables are on the website, I'm making a fancy fancy GFX timetable to glue in my notebook!


----------



## kikotoot (Sep 1, 2015)

i only have rosalina, villager, jigglypuff, palutena, shulk  (not extensive but all my favourites ) the store next to me has an ike in stock but I've been cut off *sigh*


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 1, 2015)

The only one still in its box is toad. He's mine though. The rest are my kids. All gifts for Christmas, bday, Valentine's Day, Easter, celebrating the start of summer and the splatoon triple pack I gave them when we went on vacay when I gave them splatoon.


----------



## kikotoot (Sep 1, 2015)

i don't own a wii u yet (waiting for the mario maker bundle) so I walk to best buy and game stops to play smash bros as rosalina for fun pretty often 

- - - Post Merge - - -

only myself and my sister's are really into nintendo so we only have the 6 (two for each of us and a second rosalina (she's very well liked between us xp)

- - - Post Merge - - -

not including some "enemies" she's my favourite mario character cuz of her back story (and who can't love lumas  )

- - - Post Merge - - -

I do the words words words words (words in brackets) thing way too often...


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 1, 2015)

kikotoot said:


> just out of curiosity who here as gone out and got some amiibos ?



not me xD
I don't have any or a wii u (too stupid to know if amiibos work with 3ds)


----------



## Damniel (Sep 1, 2015)

hey everyone, I wanted to tell you all that I'll be taking a weeks break from tbt. I've just been really mad and sad about slot of things on the forums(especially the confessionals). I'm going to blow of some steam and calm down. I'll see you all in a week! Ill still be checking on the forums so feel free to pm me or vm me if you need anything!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> hey everyone, I wanted to tell you all that I'll be taking a weeks break from tbt. I've just been really mad and sad about slot of things on the forums(especially the confessionals). I'm going to blow of some steam and calm down. I'll see you all in a week! Ill still be checking on the forums so feel free to pm me or vm me if you need anything!



See you, try and surround yourself with people that make you feel good about yourself~


----------



## Damniel (Sep 1, 2015)

Oh also I'll be selling 110 tbt for 26 mill igb so post in my thread if your interested!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 1, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Oh also I'll be selling 110 tbt for 26 mill igb so post in my thread if your interested!



BUT Daniel!!!! Confessions don't mean $#1+ WE luv you!!!


----------



## kikotoot (Sep 1, 2015)

i dont even know what they are


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

kikotoot said:


> i dont even know what they are



What, you mean the confessions?


----------



## kikotoot (Sep 1, 2015)

yeah i don't know a lot of things 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm beginning to get used to it though which is good
the bell tree^ (still no idea what confession thingy is)


----------



## Miharu (Sep 1, 2015)

Guys let's not talk about that certain site please as it is not allowed to be talked about. c: Thank you!

I don't want to see any of you guys getting in trouble for it! (?；ω；｀)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Guys let's not talk about that certain site please as it is not allowed to be talked about. c: Thank you!



c': Good thing I have no clue what everyone's talking about


----------



## Jacob (Sep 1, 2015)

kikotoot said:


> yeah i don't know a lot of things
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to get used to it though which is good



It is this stupid website where people complain about other members on the site, anonymously. You are not on it, luckily, but I recommend staying away from that place. 

Also, its banned here so 

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> The only one still in its box is toad. He's mine though. The rest are my kids. All gifts for Christmas, bday, Valentine's Day, Easter, celebrating the start of summer and the splatoon triple pack I gave them when we went on vacay when I gave them splatoon.



By the way, I really love how your blue collection is turning out


----------



## Miharu (Sep 1, 2015)

Next topic!  

If you guys could have one wish granted, what would it be?


----------



## Jacob (Sep 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Next topic!
> 
> If you guys could have one wish granted, what would it be?



To work at Disney, as an artist.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 1, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> To work at Disney, as an artist.



So close to this ^ I'd want to be a disney voice 



Miharu said:


> Next topic!
> 
> If you guys could have one wish granted, what would it be?



 Nice change of subject! 



Jacob_lawall said:


> It is this stupid website where people complain about other members on the site, anonymously. You are not on it, luckily, but I recommend staying away from that place.
> 
> Also, its banned here so
> 
> ...



THANK you!!!!!!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Next topic!
> 
> If you guys could have one wish granted, what would it be?



To meet someone life changing.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 1, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> So close to this ^ I'd want to be a disney voice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do you have any of the Japanese letters yet?


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Next topic!
> 
> If you guys could have one wish granted, what would it be?



live in an anime


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 1, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> do you have any of the Japanese letters yet?



Nope. I do not.

- - - Post Merge - - -

OK I am FINALLY after hours of deliberating on which one I wanted to submit, I have chosen for Quest #6



Spoiler


----------



## Jacob (Sep 1, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Nope. I do not.



hmm it looks like you do tho?


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 1, 2015)

OMG!!!!!! Seriously?????? THANK you Jake!!!!!


----------



## Jacob (Sep 1, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> OMG!!!!!! Seriously?????? THANK you Jake!!!!!



no prob


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Next topic!
> 
> If you guys could have one wish granted, what would it be?



To live on a *dream* tropical island, and just enjoy life~



Jacob_lawall said:


> hmm it looks like you do tho?



 That was really sweet!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 1, 2015)

Seriously Quest 6 was so so hard for me. SO many great ones to choose from. I actually went looking for a nemo seagull-mine one that involved amiibos but couldn't find one.


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2015)

bleh my timetable came out for class and i now hate fridays


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> bleh my timetable came out for class and i now hate fridays



Why, did you get PE or something?


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Why, did you get PE or something?



Lesson 1: Science
Lesson 2: Maths
Lesson 3: Science
Lesson 4: English
Lesson 5: PE.

AND THE PE BLOCK IS AS FAR AWAY AS POSSIBLE FROM THE BUS BAYS UGH


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Lesson 1: Science
> Lesson 2: Maths
> Lesson 3: Science
> Lesson 4: English
> ...



Hehe, at least you'll get a good warm up!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Lesson 1: Science
> Lesson 2: Maths
> Lesson 3: Science
> Lesson 4: English
> ...



Hehe, at least you'll get a good warm up!


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hehe, at least you'll get a good warm up!



no.

i hate pe.
im not even taking it as a subject so why tf do i still have to do it?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> no.
> 
> i hate pe.
> im not even taking it as a subject so why tf do i still have to do it?



Hm... Is it mandatory to take a year of PE to graduate?


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hm... Is it mandatory to take a year of PE to graduate?



For us, you have to take it all the way until you take your mandatory exams, and then I have to do no more


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> For us, you have to take it all the way until you take your mandatory exams, and then I have to do no more



So wouldn't that mean you really don't have a say in whether you want to do it or not?


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> So wouldn't that mean you really don't have a say in whether you want to do it or not?



Yeah, but I don't get an overall grade anymore. Its just 2 hours of wasted lessons of which I could be doing more computer science, ICT or electronics instead of this crud


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 1, 2015)

OK, so this is very hastily put together, but this is the IDEA of what I was looking for. Please be aware, I put NO effort into how I placed rose into the images. Its just the idea. LOL!



via Imgflip GIF Maker


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, but I don't get an overall grade anymore. Its just 2 hours of wasted lessons of which I could be doing more computer science, ICT or electronics instead of this crud



That's odd.


----------



## kikotoot (Sep 1, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> OK, so this is very hastily put together, but this is the IDEA of what I was looking for. Please be aware, I put NO effort into how I placed rose into the images. Its just the idea. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> via Imgflip GIF Maker



That made my day :'D


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> That's odd.



not really, its the law in the uk for some reason.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 1, 2015)

kikotoot said:


> That made my day :'D



HA! Thx! If I had more time, I would make a real gif out of it and fix the rose images in the nemo pics. BUT since quest 6 ends tonight while I'm at work, I did the nintendo splatoon one


----------



## misspiggy95 (Sep 1, 2015)

Woo just got home from school, hello everyone!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 1, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> Woo just got home from school, hello everyone!



Hello!!!  How're you doing?


----------



## misspiggy95 (Sep 1, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Hello!!!  How're you doing?



HUNGRY
all I had to eat so far is fruit!
Finally time for a nicely made sandwich ^_^

How are you?


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 1, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> HUNGRY
> all I had to eat so far is fruit!
> Finally time for a nicely made sandwich ^_^
> 
> How are you?



HA! Hi!!!! I just finally made some food as well  All I had had today was coffee.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> Woo just got home from school, hello everyone!



Herru, how was your day~?


----------



## misspiggy95 (Sep 1, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> HA! Hi!!!! I just finally made some food as well  All I had had today was coffee.


Oooo what did you make?


Alby-Kun said:


> Herru, how was your day~?


Pretty average, just had 3 classes at school, did some homework in between!
nothing too exciting, how is your day so far?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> Oooo what did you make?
> 
> Pretty average, just had 3 classes at school, did some homework in between!
> nothing too exciting, how is your day so far?



Pretty boring, my tireness only made it worse. x.x


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 1, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> HUNGRY
> all I had to eat so far is fruit!
> Finally time for a nicely made sandwich ^_^
> 
> How are you?



FOOD oml I'm so hungry thank you for reminding me o:

And I'm good!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 1, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> Oooo what did you make?
> 
> Pretty average, just had 3 classes at school, did some homework in between!
> nothing too exciting, how is your day so far?



Corndogs. All I had the patience for wait-wise.


----------



## misspiggy95 (Sep 1, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> FOOD oml I'm so hungry thank you for reminding me o:
> 
> And I'm good!


Haha go eat some food!!



DaCoSim said:


> Corndogs. All I had the patience for wait-wise.


Ooo well corn dogs are yummy ^_^


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

I'd like to enter the raffle XD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 1, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> Haha go eat some food!!
> 
> 
> Ooo well corn dogs are yummy ^_^



I'm making some cheeseburger sliders now :3
Corn dogs are really good tho



Fantasyrick said:


> I'd like to enter the raffle XD



I'll enter the raffle too if I can c:


----------



## misspiggy95 (Sep 1, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I'm making some cheeseburger sliders now :3
> Corn dogs are really good tho
> 
> 
> ...



Ooo cheeseburger sliders!
We all have such yummy food ^_^


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

Ooh, I wanna enter the raffle as well!


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2015)

I'd like to enter :3


----------



## Jacob (Sep 1, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> I'd like to enter the raffle XD





Lucanosa said:


> I'm making some cheeseburger sliders now :3
> Corn dogs are really good tho
> 
> 
> ...





Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh, I wanna enter the raffle as well!



got it!


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2015)

Ohh Jacob! The pears work really well as a new layout!


----------



## misspiggy95 (Sep 1, 2015)

Ill enter as well if you don't mind ^_^
I thought we couldn't enter until there was a date posted lol


----------



## Jacob (Sep 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I'd like to enter :3



ok!

- - - Post Merge - - -



misspiggy95 said:


> Ill enter as well if you don't mind ^_^
> I thought we couldn't enter until there was a date posted lol



You can enter, but we do not have a popsicle yet, lol! this is just for the next raffle that comes up


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 1, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> Ooo cheeseburger sliders!
> We all have such yummy food ^_^



Ikr!?  They're so good!  I eat them all the time :3
Someone needs to make a "What was the last thing you ate?" thread here in the Basement



MayorEvvie said:


> Ohh Jacob! The pears work really well as a new layout!



:l Still haven't found a decent lineup yet either.  Full orange line-up is the best I got so far


----------



## misspiggy95 (Sep 1, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Ikr!?  They're so good!  I eat them all the time :3
> Someone needs to make a "What was the last thing you ate?" thread here in the Basement
> 
> 
> ...


I am on it!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 1, 2015)

Plotting Static a couple more times before work...


----------



## kikotoot (Sep 1, 2015)

Villager is in stock again mayor!


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 1, 2015)

Could you add me to the raffle?


----------



## Jacob (Sep 1, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Could you add me to the raffle?



yup!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also guys, Do not forget you must have 50+ posts to enter the next raffle, this ensures you are active here 

Spamming is not tolerated.

Everyone in the Raffle list DOES have 50+ entries, so no one will be taken out! Thanks!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 1, 2015)

Oh I just remembered:
Quest 6:
I found it on ifunny so I got the link for it hopefully it works.
http://ifunny.co/fun/Y1Te2dxC3


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2015)

kikotoot said:


> Villager is in stock again mayor!



UK???



also I'm gonna check Both the game shops when I go shopping tomorrow!


----------



## misspiggy95 (Sep 1, 2015)

Ughh i watched nigahigas new youtube video about mine craft and it makes me wanna play again >.<


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 1, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> Ughh i watched nigahigas new youtube video about mine craft and it makes me wanna play again >.<



Minecraft is love, Minecraft is life <3


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Minecraft is love, Minecraft is life <3



Check out Trove, it's pretty similar to Minecraft except with more MMO elements.


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Check out Trove, it's pretty similar to Minecraft except with more MMO elements.



Trove is really bad in my opinion.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Trove is really bad in my opinion.



I'd imagine you prefer anime-styled games anyway.
Besides, what better way to tell than to try it yourself?


----------



## Jacob (Sep 1, 2015)

Guys Eden is where its at
TBH


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Guys Eden is where its at
> TBH



I used to play Eden Eternal, I stopped after a while though.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 1, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Check out Trove, it's pretty similar to Minecraft except with more MMO elements.



Is it a download only?  My computer doesn't do well with downloaded games; Minecraft crashed it a year ago so I play on the XBOX 360 now


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Is it a download only?  My computer doesn't do well with downloaded games; Minecraft crashed it a year ago so I play on the XBOX 360 now



Sadly, yes. 
But the download isn't too big from when I last played.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 1, 2015)

hey yall

do you guys have any ideas to get me back in acnl??? ive been playing everyday but im just bored of it now since i dont have anything to do... now that its september i have a few things to catch and the grass will change etc so maybe i'll get back into it but im like ugh


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 1, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> hey yall
> 
> do you guys have any ideas to get me back in acnl??? ive been playing everyday but im just bored of it now since i dont have anything to do... now that its september i have a few things to catch and the grass will change etc so maybe i'll get back into it but im like ugh



Same here! I'm currently waiting for Winter hahah c:
maybe by then you might get back into it? Planning on re-decorating one of my room to a Christmas theme and stuff hehe


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 1, 2015)

I used to love Fiesta, was an admin on a private server.. :s That was an experience. Trying to control thousands of players, I used to just spawn harpies on people. LMAO.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 1, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Sadly, yes.
> But the download isn't too big from when I last played.



D'arvit!!!



The Hidden Owl said:


> hey yall
> 
> do you guys have any ideas to get me back in acnl??? ive been playing everyday but im just bored of it now since i dont have anything to do... now that its september i have a few things to catch and the grass will change etc so maybe i'll get back into it but im like ugh



1) Try hosting parties, giveaways, in-game contests/mini-games, etc (or Club Tortimer if you're really lonely LOL)
2) Invite people to trash/steal/take everything, then try to recreate it all back the way it was c:<
3) Club Tortimer, but this time try to collect as many medals as you can and island hop and get 1 of each island exclusive item
4) TT like nuts and collect hybrids/event stuff
...
5) Reset your town

Best option though, would be to take a break from it, and maybe play something else?   That's typically what I do c: I got bored of it a few months ago already, and I still play it every once it awhile~


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> D'arvit!!!



How bad is your computer exactly?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 1, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> How bad is your computer exactly?



5 years old, laggy as hell, and doesn't take downloads (I have to download everything onto a zipdrive)


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> 5 years old, laggy as hell, and doesn't take downloads (I have to download everything onto a zipdrive)



Hm... then even if you get through the download, I imagine playing it would be hellish. x.x


----------



## Damniel (Sep 1, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> hey yall
> 
> do you guys have any ideas to get me back in acnl??? ive been playing everyday but im just bored of it now since i dont have anything to do... now that its september i have a few things to catch and the grass will change etc so maybe i'll get back into it but im like ugh



Try moving out a villager and try getting a new one, change your rooms, have friends over(I'll come if you want). Just change up your town and spice it up! I moved out Tia when I got bored and it inspired me to change my town a bit.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 1, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hm... then even if you get through the download, I imagine playing it would be hellish. x.x



LOL you don't know lag until you see my computer....



Call me Daniel said:


> Try moving out a villager and try getting a new one, change your rooms, have friends over(I'll come if you want). Just change up your town and spice it up! I moved out Tia when I got bored and it inspired me to change my town a bit.



o: were you the one who hired Tia to smash my clovers????  Because she moved in recently and smashed a huge bed of them :1


----------



## Damniel (Sep 1, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> LOL you don't know lag until you see my computer....
> 
> 
> 
> o: were you the one who hired Tia to smash my clovers????  Because she moved in recently and smashed a huge bed of them :1


Nope I sold Tia to someone but I forgot who. Anyways I'm not responsible where the villagers move.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 1, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> hey yall
> 
> do you guys have any ideas to get me back in acnl??? ive been playing everyday but im just bored of it now since i dont have anything to do... now that its september i have a few things to catch and the grass will change etc so maybe i'll get back into it but im like ugh





naekoya said:


> Same here! I'm currently waiting for Winter hahah c:
> maybe by then you might get back into it? Planning on re-decorating one of my room to a Christmas theme and stuff hehe



Time traveling backward in time has no negative effects 

You can time travel 1 year back it winter/cherry blossoms/halloween and save a dream town there!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 1, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Time traveling backward in time has no negative effects
> 
> You can time travel 1 year back it winter/cherry blossoms/halloween and save a dream town there!



I did not know that o:
that's pretty interesting!! I should give that a try.. been trying to get my Fauna back atm ;~;


----------



## Jacob (Sep 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I did not know that o:
> that's pretty interesting!! I should give that a try.. been trying to get my Fauna back atm ;~;



ooo i sold a fauna not to long ago tbh, how many more villagers do u need to cycle?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 1, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> ooo i sold a fauna not to long ago tbh, how many more villagers do u need to cycle?



probably 1 or 2 more... I'm seeing my old villagers around the shop area atm
so hopefully she got out! lol.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> probably 1 or 2 more... I'm seeing my old villagers around the shop area atm
> so hopefully she got out! lol.



I always call my old villagers hobos, since even though they say either just visiting they never leave!


----------



## Jacob (Sep 1, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I always call my old villagers hobos, since even though they say either just visiting they never leave!



I call them "rejects"

Im an awful mayor


----------



## kikotoot (Sep 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> UK???
> 
> 
> 
> also I'm gonna check Both the game shops when I go shopping tomorrow!



amazon.ca


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 1, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I always call my old villagers hobos, since even though they say either just visiting they never leave!





Jacob_lawall said:


> I call them "rejects"
> 
> Im an awful mayor



you guys are funny x3 hahah!


----------



## kikotoot (Sep 1, 2015)

i get emotionally attached to my villagers so haven't cycled enough to even get my first move out off main street from two years ago


----------



## Damniel (Sep 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> you guys are funny x3 hahah!



Me and all my friends call them hobos and say that they sleep in the custom museum which is why I put beds there.


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 1, 2015)

I shed a single tear every time I see Chief and Deirdre in my long lost villager main street. :'c


----------



## Taj (Sep 1, 2015)

Well I'm pretty much screwed up now. I'm going through commando from my parents and will only be online on weekends. Great


----------



## Damniel (Sep 1, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I shed a single tear every time I see Chief and Deirdre in my long lost villager main street. :'c



I will cry the day I see marshal or Walker there I miss them so much.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 1, 2015)

Less than an hour left to enter Quest #6 in! c: I'll be looking back at the comments posted on the thread! (Sorry if I reply late! Hahaha)

Also morning again! I woke up from a nice nap ahahah​


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 1, 2015)

WE ARE ATTACKING YOUR TEAM! WE ARE ATTACKING YOUR TEAM! WE ARE ATTACKING YOUR TEAM! 

THE MLG MAFIA WILL SHOOT UP TEAM POPSICLE. BE WARNED.​


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 1, 2015)

For Quest #6!







- - - Post Merge - - -



ApolloJusticeAC said:


> WE ARE ATTACKING YOUR TEAM! WE ARE ATTACKING YOUR TEAM! WE ARE ATTACKING YOUR TEAM!
> 
> THE MLG MAFIA WILL SHOOT UP TEAM POPSICLE. BE WARNED.​



This is why they shouldn't let 10 year olds on the internet..


----------



## Miharu (Sep 1, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Nope. I do not.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


LOOL Nice!! I'll update your quest log now! XD



Jacob_lawall said:


> yup!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Just wanted to add to this since silly Jacob left out some info  

To stay entered on the raffle list you must ALSO be active in TP. If you don't post at least ONCE every 5 days, you'll be taken out without any warning. c: Make sure to check back! 



Call me Daniel said:


> Oh I just remembered:
> Quest 6:
> I found it on ifunny so I got the link for it hopefully it works.
> http://ifunny.co/fun/Y1Te2dxC3


Hahaha nice! XD I'll update your Quest Log now! c: 



The Hidden Owl said:


> hey yall
> 
> do you guys have any ideas to get me back in acnl??? ive been playing everyday but im just bored of it now since i dont have anything to do... now that its september i have a few things to catch and the grass will change etc so maybe i'll get back into it but im like ugh


EYYY OWLLL!~ XD

Ahh sorry I'm lost with an idea of how to get back in acnl ahaha I haven't played ACNL in a while XD



ApolloJusticeAC said:


> WE ARE ATTACKING YOUR TEAM! WE ARE ATTACKING YOUR TEAM! WE ARE ATTACKING YOUR TEAM!
> 
> THE MLG MAFIA WILL SHOOT UP TEAM POPSICLE. BE WARNED.​



PFFFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

No need for warnings because we aren't going down any time soon


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 1, 2015)

I thought they needed parental permission to join? lol. o w o


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 1, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> For Quest #6!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's a joke.




Miharu said:


> LOOL Nice!! I'll update your quest log now! XD
> 
> Just wanted to add to this since silly Jacob left out some info
> 
> ...



SUUUURRRREEEE.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 1, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> For Quest #6!


D'awww so cute LOL XD I'll update your Quest Log soon! <3 



ApolloJusticeAC said:


> SUUUURRRREEEE.



 TP will be seeing you on the first page of the basement everyday all day


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> D'awww so cute LOL XD I'll update your Quest Log soon! <3
> 
> 
> 
> TP will be seeing you on the first page of the basement everyday all day


"W-What does that mean!? We MLG Mafia, Will-! On second thought..."


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 1, 2015)

Maybe I should go make another sig.. lol x3


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 1, 2015)

To enter for quests do we just post?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Maybe I should go make another sig.. lol x3


OHHH I love your sigs!!! <3 So cutee!!!



Cadbberry said:


> To enter for quests do we just post?


To enter Quests you just need to post that you are doing the quests and I'll automatically put you on the Quest log XD 

"Quest# 1 : What I love/dislike about TP is...."


----------



## Jacob (Sep 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Maybe I should go make another sig.. lol x3



why? I really like yours rn tbh


----------



## Miharu (Sep 1, 2015)

✧ All Quest Logs are currently up to date! c:

✧ Quest #6 is ending in 10 minutes! c:​


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 1, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> why? I really like yours rn tbh



really? hahah idk! I just love making them in general :3
alrighty then I guess I'll keep this one a bit longer heh! thanks ~


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 1, 2015)

Well I will be doing quests then



Spoiler: Q1



Quest one: What I love about TP is how it is very warm and loving for a popsicle themed group. It is run excellently and finds new ways to make people wanna join up. I dislike some rules that were broken in the past for popsicles won were sold, it really bothered me since you worked so hard to get them in the first place.





Spoiler: Q6


----------



## Jacob (Sep 1, 2015)

✧ Just wanted to test out the update banner bc I never used it huehue. (Sorry I stole it Miharu <3)

✧ Updated the raffle entries! Make sure you have 50+ posts before entering the raffle; if you do not know how many posts you have, just ask me, I can check for you!

✧  Quest #6 is now over!​


----------



## Miharu (Sep 1, 2015)

Quest #6 Entries are now CLOSED!~ c: I'll be posting the winner soon!

@Cad you made it just in time! XD Ahahaha!!​


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 1, 2015)

May I be added to the raffle list

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Quest #6 Entries are now CLOSED!~ c: I'll be posting the winner soon!
> 
> @Cad you made it just in time! XD Ahahaha!!​



Yay I did it!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> really? hahah idk! I just love making them in general :3
> alrighty then I guess I'll keep this one a bit longer heh! thanks ~



I love your sigs! They're adorable.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah I'd like to be added in the raffle with the same intentions as before.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 1, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I love your sigs! They're adorable.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh yeah I'd like to be added in the raffle with the same intentions as before.



Aww thank you! >w< <3


----------



## Miharu (Sep 1, 2015)

✧AND THE FUNNIEST GIF (in my opinion out of the others) ISSSS.........



Spoiler: Hahaha XD



Congrats DaCoSim!!!! <3 I'll be updating your Quest Log with the extra 10pps soon!







✧I'll be updating all the Quest log again when I come back!! I'm about to leave to eat out with my boyfriend <3 I'll talk to you guys later!! Thanks for participating in all the Quests!! I'll be adding some new ones when I'm back! ​


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ✧AND THE FUNNIEST GIF (in my opinion out of the others) ISSSS.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have fun eating and congrats DaCoSim


----------



## Jacob (Sep 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ✧AND THE FUNNIEST GIF (in my opinion out of the others) ISSSS.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeee congrats!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 1, 2015)

Congrats! wooo c:


----------



## Damniel (Sep 1, 2015)

Going to bed. Need to sleep enough before puppy wakes me up. Good night my Popsicle crazed fans!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Going to bed. Need to sleep enough before puppy wakes me up. Good night my Popsicle crazed fans!



Ninu, I struggle with getting sleep everyday. <3


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 1, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Going to bed. Need to sleep enough before puppy wakes me up. Good night my Popsicle crazed fans!



Good night! c:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi Guys


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 2, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hi Guys



Hello c:


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 2, 2015)

Just got home. QQ How is everyone today?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Just got home. QQ How is everyone today?


 
Good! You? 

Also how do you do sig shuffling?


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 2, 2015)

HA! YAY! Thx guys!!!! Just got home from work.... Ya know, the peeps at gamestop got squid hats like that when they got splatoon in!!!! 

How is everyone tonight?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> HA! YAY! Thx guys!!!! Just got home from work.... Ya know, the peeps at gamestop got squid hats like that when they got splatoon in!!!!
> 
> How is everyone tonight?



Good you?


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 2, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Good you?



Pretty ok. BTW I got my sig rotator at sig.grumpybumpers.com


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Pretty ok. BTW I got my sig rotator at sig.grumpybumpers.com



Ooooh thats good but why ok? And not good your boss lol xP


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 2, 2015)

LOL! He was being crabby with someone else tonight. Nah, it was just ok. Still healing since I broke my toe almost 3 weeks ago. It can be very sore at times.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> LOL! He was being crabby with someone else tonight. Nah, it was just ok. Still healing since I broke my toe almost 3 weeks ago. It can be very sore at times.



Oww that sucks hope it feels better soon ;(


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 2, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oww that sucks hope it feels better soon ;(



Thx! Its much MUCH better. Just still achy and sore after I've been on my feet for more than a couple of hours.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 2, 2015)

Evening everyone = w =


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 2, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Evening everyone = w =



Hiya hun!!!! How are ya?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 2, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hiya hun!!!! How are ya?



Pretty well thank you!! Been lurking the museum shop most the time to try and find a good chib tbt com. but yea 
everyone is full or not accepting atm.. qq lol


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 2, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Pretty well thank you!! Been lurking the museum shop most the time to try and find a good chib tbt com. but yea
> everyone is full or not accepting atm.. qq lol



Ahhhhhh.....  Yeah, I am SPOILED!!!!! buuunii did my besties one and Mturtle did my avatar and a sig, and crystalmilktea did my marshmallow dolls. I paid RL$ for all of them though.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 2, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ahhhhhh.....  Yeah, I am SPOILED!!!!! buuunii did my besties one and Mturtle did my avatar and a sig, and crystalmilktea did my marshmallow dolls. I paid RL$ for all of them though.



ohh! I see.. yeah they're all sooo cute o w o love it!!! heh <3


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 2, 2015)

Think I am going to go to gamestop on thurs and trade in my reg 3ds (purple) and preorder the new one with the ac faceplates  with the preinstalled HHD game.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm back you guys!! >//v/< Dinner was delicious <3 Ahahaha!! Also I'm laughing at whoever down rated us ahaha we are now at 4/5 stars again omg xD 

But anyways!~ I'm going to update the Quest Log now! c: I may respond late since after I'm done updating the Quest Log I'll be working on the 3 badges for Oreo, Lucanosa, and DaCoSim's! <3


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 2, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Think I am going to go to gamestop on thurs and trade in my reg 3ds (purple) and preorder the new one with the ac faceplates  with the preinstalled HHD game.





Miharu said:


> I'm back you guys!! >//v/< Dinner was delicious <3 Ahahaha!! Also I'm laughing at whoever down rated us ahaha we are now at 4/5 stars again omg xD
> Yeah I was debating on that too when I was at Gamestop today >~<
> But anyways!~ I'm going to update the Quest Log now! c: I may respond late since after I'm done updating the Quest Log I'll be working on the 3 badges for Oreo, Lucanosa, and DaCoSim's! <3



WELCOME BACK!!! <3 c;
awe that's good to hear! did you bring us some ;D hahah


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 2, 2015)

Yeah, it'll depend on how much $$$ I have. I am already getting an entire box of amiibo cards when they come in. (GS mgr has already promised to hold a box for me.) So we shall see if I get all this school extra $ crap paid for first. I owe the school like $230 for all their electives.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 2, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Yeah, it'll depend on how much $$$ I have. I am already getting an entire box of amiibo cards when they come in. (GS mgr has already promised to hold a box for me.) So we shall see if I get all this school extra $ crap paid for first. I owe the school like $230 for all their electives.



oh my goodness! o__o that is quite alot of $$$ 
best wishes to you on getting them!! c:


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 2, 2015)

Yeah my cycling thread is rated 4 stars. :c Not sure if someone just rated it 4 stars or a bunch of people rated it.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 2, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Yeah my cycling thread is rated 4 stars. :c Not sure if someone just rated it 4 stars or a bunch of people rated it.



whattt... why! D:<
i really don't understand all this under "voting" crap that's been going around lately grrr....


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 2, 2015)

Thx!!! Yeah 3/4 kids I have fees for. 2 $60 choir fees, 2 $20 p.e. fees, 1 $30 home ec fee and 1 $40 theater tech fee.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Im back sorry had to do something


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 2, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Thx!!! Yeah 3/4 kids I have fees for. 2 $60 choir fees, 2 $20 p.e. fees, 1 $30 home ec fee and 1 $40 theater tech fee.



dang.. that's alot of side fees they're racking up there! lol goodness >.<


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 2, 2015)

naekoya said:


> dang.. that's alot of side fees they're racking up there! lol goodness >.<



HA!!! For real!!! We just got Gavin out of band (WAY to many after school practices til 8 pm= no time for homework.) and it would have been $250.


----------



## misspiggy95 (Sep 2, 2015)

I've gotten into the world of mine craft, idk when i will get out o.o


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> I've gotten into the world of mine craft, idk when i will get out o.o



Oooh I used to be until I did everything lol xP


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 2, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> HA!!! For real!!! We just got Gavin out of band (WAY to many after school practices til 8 pm= no time for homework.) and it would have been $250.


OH yea!! good thinking mama o v o


misspiggy95 said:


> I've gotten into the world of mine craft, idk when i will get out o.o



hahah mine craft <3 oh man i remember playing that game x3


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 2, 2015)

Alright guys. I gotta go to bed. Nighty night!!!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 2, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Alright guys. I gotta go to bed. Nighty night!!!



Good night!!! :3


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Alright guys. I gotta go to bed. Nighty night!!!



Night


----------



## Miharu (Sep 2, 2015)

naekoya said:


> WELCOME BACK!!! <3 c;
> awe that's good to hear! did you bring us some ;D hahah


I wish I could!! Do thoughts count? ;D Ahahaha XD 



DaCoSim said:


> Yeah, it'll depend on how much $$$ I have. I am already getting an entire box of amiibo cards when they come in. (GS mgr has already promised to hold a box for me.) So we shall see if I get all this school extra $ crap paid for first. I owe the school like $230 for all their electives.


Oh wow!! That's a lot of amiibo cards and $$$!!! XD Nicee!!! And oh gosh!! ; v; Good luck!!



OreoTerror said:


> Yeah my cycling thread is rated 4 stars. :c Not sure if someone just rated it 4 stars or a bunch of people rated it.


I think a bunch of people have to rate it to have the stars next to the threads O: Also people could have rated your thread 5 stars, but if anyone rates lower, it could have lowered it to 4 stars xD



naekoya said:


> whattt... why! D:<
> i really don't understand all this under "voting" crap that's been going around lately grrr....


People be hating all day everyday XD



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Im back sorry had to do something


Welcome back! 



misspiggy95 said:


> I've gotten into the world of mine craft, idk when i will get out o.o


DUUDDDEEE I was addicted to mincecraft for months ahahah!! It's so fun and definitely addicting!!! XD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I wish I could!! Do thoughts count? ;D Ahahaha XD
> 
> 
> Oh wow!! That's a lot of amiibo cards and $$$!!! XD Nicee!!! And oh gosh!! ; v; Good luck!!
> ...



Heyo! What Chu Doin? Lol you gonna go to sleep within the next hour watch! Lol


----------



## Miharu (Sep 2, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Heyo! What Chu Doin? Lol you gonna go to sleep within the next hour watch! Lol



Hahaha I'm updating the OP right now!! Then going to work on badges! c: What about you?

And psshh I don't sleep that early! XD I normally sleep around 2am ish!


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 2, 2015)

I didn't ask anyone to rate it but I woke up one day and it had 4 stars. QQ 

Guess I'll have to wait 'til more people rate it so it can get to 5 stars! Weee.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha I'm updating the OP right now!! Then going to work on badges! c: What about you?
> 
> And psshh I don't sleep that early! XD I normally sleep around 2am ish!



Lol oh im just on really late xP whats your time zone? Its 12pm over here


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 2, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I didn't ask anyone to rate it but I woke up one day and it had 4 stars. QQ
> 
> Guess I'll have to wait 'til more people rate it so it can get to 5 stars! Weee.



that's sooo... asdjogjoangva!!  >:/ rude!
not like as if you did anything wrong geez.. people these days ~


----------



## stonelee (Sep 2, 2015)

Currently Watching dragonball for the heck of it so much enjoyment  Jackie Chun pulling out secret technique can't wait to see how this unfolds XD  XD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

stonelee said:


> Currently Watching dragonball for the heck of it so much enjoyment  Jackie Chun pulling out secret technique can't wait to see how this unfolds XD  XD



Lol I used to watch that show non-stop

- - - Post Merge - - -

-Stalking Thread To See If Anyone Posts-


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 2, 2015)

naekoya said:


> that's sooo... asdjogjoangva!!  >:/ rude!
> not like as if you did anything wrong geez.. people these days ~



Yeah, I have no idea.. :c Maybe someone was salty when they didn't win an auction for one of my villagers? Who knows!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Ooooh! Those anyone know a site where you input an images link and it turns it into an render? Also you know if you make a thread you get at least 5tbt!?


----------



## stonelee (Sep 2, 2015)

OHHHHHH NNNNOOOOOOOHHHHHSSSSS gokus blown away with a super kamehameha cant wait to see how he survived it WOOOOO


----------



## himeki (Sep 2, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Guys Eden is where its at
> TBH



Eden Eternal? Oh god, I used to love that! I was actually about to become a moderator ahahah....



I forgot I had applied and I didn't see the message lil

- - - Post Merge - - -



ApolloJusticeAC said:


> WE ARE ATTACKING YOUR TEAM! WE ARE ATTACKING YOUR TEAM! WE ARE ATTACKING YOUR TEAM!
> 
> THE MLG MAFIA WILL SHOOT UP TEAM POPSICLE. BE WARNED.​



Yeah right.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Eden Eternal? Oh god, I used to love that! I was actually about to become a moderator ahahah....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol


----------



## himeki (Sep 2, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ooooh! Those anyone know a site where you input an images link and it turns it into an render? Also you know if you make a thread you get at least 5tbt!?



I didn't know they existed, but threads pretty much always get you TBT.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I didn't know they existed, but threads pretty much always get you TBT.



Do you know a site that turns pictures into renders I forgot the name of the one I knew


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 2, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Do you know a site that turns pictures into renders I forgot the name of the one I knew



there's a site that does that for you? o__O


----------



## himeki (Sep 2, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Do you know a site that turns pictures into renders I forgot the name of the one I knew


٩(͡๏̯͡๏)۶


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

naekoya said:


> there's a site that does that for you? o__O



Yeah I did it once but I forgot the name it was like a couple weeks ago


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 2, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Yeah I did it once but I forgot the name it was like a couple weeks ago



ohh you could probably search your History from your web browser maybe? o:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

I did it on my phone and I delete my History like every week awell maybe ill find it again


----------



## Miharu (Sep 2, 2015)

✧ Quests #7 & #8 has been added!

✧ Quest Log Updated

✧ Quest section's font style has been changed! Should be easier to read I hope! c:

✧ Added new info to Quest #3: "(However, you may change the signature to another/new existing TP banner/signature/badge!! As long as a TP signature/badge/banner isn't taken out completely and is replaced with a new one, you are safe! c: )"

✧ New section added to the Quest Contents: "Expired/Past Quests" to keep track of all the quests! ​


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

How do you do quests I wanna do some!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 2, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> How do you do quests I wanna do some!



It'll be in the first page under the Quest section


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 2, 2015)

Ugh.... I should be asleep but had a nightmare so I'm up for a minute. 

Quest 8 guess #1: sushi


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

That sounds terrible 

Quest 8# Hot Cheetos


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 2, 2015)

Ughhh, I'm going to America next month and the Australian dollar is down.. :c

Need to exchange some of my money but I'll be losing like $150


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Ughhh, I'm going to America next month and the Australian dollar is down.. :c
> 
> Need to exchange some of my money but I'll be losing like $150



Oooh That suck

Quest#1 I Love All The Teams On Belltreeforums


----------



## Miharu (Sep 2, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ugh.... I should be asleep but had a nightmare so I'm up for a minute.
> 
> Quest 8 guess #1: sushi


Nope! Not sushi! c: You have 6 more guesses for today! c: 

Also aww!!! ; A ; I hope you get better rest soon!! I also hope you have a great dream when you go back to sleep! <3



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> That sounds terrible
> 
> Quest 8# Hot Cheetos


Nope! Not Hot cheetos either! You have 6 more guesses for today! c: 



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oooh That suck
> 
> Quest#1 I Love All The Teams On Belltreeforums



Your answer to Quest#1 is invalid since the answer isn't really about TP xD Make sure to answer the question! c: What you like or dislike or both about Team Popsicle! (Not other groups/teams XD )  

Also I'll add you to the Quest Log soon c:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Nope! Not sushi! c: You have 6 more guesses for today! c:
> 
> Also aww!!! ; A ; I hope you get better rest soon!! I also hope you have a great dream when you go back to sleep! <3
> 
> ...



Oh sorry I Meant quest 7 I love all the teams on Belltreeforums and for Quest 1 I love all The banners and art for Team Popsicle


----------



## Miharu (Sep 2, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oh sorry I Meant quest 7 I love all the teams on Belltreeforums and for Quest 1 I love all The banners and art for Team Popsicle



Your Quest Log has been updated! C:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Your Quest Log has been updated! C:



Oooh Thank you and I almost have 200 post here on TP

- - - Post Merge - - -

For Quest#4 I would like to be in Progress


----------



## Miharu (Sep 2, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oooh Thank you and I almost have 200 post here on TP
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> For Quest#4 I would like to be in Progress



You are very welcome!! Also updated! c: Your Quests in Progress now includes Quest #4! XD Also congrats on almost 200 posts!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Quest 2. 
My Dog aka Ringleader We call him Ringo for Short


----------



## Miharu (Sep 2, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> -snip-


D'AWWW RINGO IS SO CUTEEE!!! Also, you actually have to have the piece of paper that shows your username showing next to Ringo in the same picture! c: The piece of paper with your username can't be on a separate photo by itself.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> D'AWWW RINGO IS SO CUTEEE!!! Also, you actually have to have the piece of paper that shows your username showing next to Ringo in the same picture! c: The piece of paper with your username can't be on a separate photo by itself.



Dang it Ok give me a min and thanks I cant believe the Charge to upload images lol


----------



## Miharu (Sep 2, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Dang it Ok give me a min and thanks I cant believe the Charge to upload images lol



OH! Don't upload it using TBT then! Upload it onto imgur.com or tinypic.com instead! That way you don't get charged XD The majority of the people who uses tbt does that c: (At least I think a majority of them do XD )


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Is That Good Enough?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> OH! Don't upload it using TBT then! Upload it onto imgur.com or tinypic.com instead! That way you don't get charged XD The majority of the people who uses tbt does that c: (At least I think a majority of them do XD )



Ooh too late lol


----------



## Miharu (Sep 2, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> -snip-



Perfect!!! Ahh she's so cute ahaha!! XD Also I just updated your Quest Log! c: That was super fast!! XD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Perfect!!! Ahh she's so cute ahaha!! XD Also I just updated your Quest Log! c: That was super fast!! XD



Ringo is a boy lol but its alright


----------



## oswaldies (Sep 2, 2015)

I have my first day of 7th Grade in about 50 minutes, I'm freaking out!​


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I have my first day of 7th Grade in about 50 minutes, I'm freaking out!​



Still waiting for school to accept me waiting for over a month already and gl Im in 7th grade too


----------



## oswaldies (Sep 2, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Still waiting for school to accept me waiting for over a month already and gl Im in 7th grade too



Oh thanks! Also that's cool that we're in the same grade! ^^​


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Oh thanks! Also that's cool that we're in the same grade! ^^​



Gl and its starts in like 50minutes?


----------



## oswaldies (Sep 2, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Gl and its starts in like 50minutes?



Well I have to get on the bus in 50 minutes [38 minutes now]
And we start school at like 8:30​


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Well I have to get on the bus in 50 minutes [38 minutes now]
> And we start school at like 8:30​



Oooh Id be nervous lol xP just thinking about it thats why I dont go to regular school lol xP


----------



## oswaldies (Sep 2, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oooh Id be nervous lol xP just thinking about it thats why I dont go to regular school lol xP



Do you go to private school, I wish I did, I'm bullied a lot ;w;​


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Do you go to private school, I wish I did, I'm bullied a lot ;w;​



Same no I got to independent studies Ive just been waiting for them its been a month since I applied so Ima go down to the school in like 12hours if I dont get in I dont know what im gonna do


----------



## oswaldies (Sep 2, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Same no I got to independent studies Ive just been waiting for them its been a month since I applied so Ima go down to the school in like 12hours if I dont get in I dont know what im gonna do



Oh, I see​


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Oh, I see​



Yeah so....If I dont get in there I will have to go to Charter school which is fine cause I was in there last year


----------



## oswaldies (Sep 2, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Yeah so....If I dont get in there I will have to go to Charter school which is fine cause I was in there last year



That's a confusing process!​


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> That's a confusing process!​



Yeah last year I was in a k-12 grade charter school you have to be in 7th grade to get to independent studies so I had to deal with it until now but now I just gotta see if I got accepted into the Independent studies school


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Lets see if anyone comes


----------



## Miharu (Sep 2, 2015)

Badge Pick-Up for OreoTerror, Lucanosa, and DaCoSim!  


✧ 




```
[URL="http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?314036-Recruiting-Popsicle-Members!-l-Buying-Popsicles-l-Selling-Collectibles!-l-%26%238736%3B(-%26%235147%3B-%26%2312301%3B%26%238736%3B)%26%2365343%3B"][img]http://i.imgur.com/MPb3vfO.png[/img][/URL]
```

✧ 




```
[URL="http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?314036-Recruiting-Popsicle-Members!-l-Buying-Popsicles-l-Selling-Collectibles!-l-%26%238736%3B(-%26%235147%3B-%26%2312301%3B%26%238736%3B)%26%2365343%3B"][img]http://i.imgur.com/NJLe1LY.png[/img][/URL]
```


✧ 




```
[URL="http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?314036-Recruiting-Popsicle-Members!-l-Buying-Popsicles-l-Selling-Collectibles!-l-%26%238736%3B(-%26%235147%3B-%26%2312301%3B%26%238736%3B)%26%2365343%3B"][img]http://i.imgur.com/Wn2ZvE6.png[/img][/URL]
```
​


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi Miharu!


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Badge Pick-Up for OreoTerror, Lucanosa, and DaCoSim!
> 
> 
> ✧
> ...



Oh my gosh it's awesome! I love how you have him popping out. Thank you so much. c:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Oh my gosh it's awesome! I love how you have him popping out. Thank you so much. c:



She did super good!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 2, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hi Miharu!


Hello!! c: Wait are you also PST time? XD



OreoTerror said:


> Oh my gosh it's awesome! I love how you have him popping out. Thank you so much. c:


YAY!~ I'm so happy you love it!! ; v; No problem at all!! (Also I'm super happy the badge fits right next to your villager sig!! hahaha XD Since you have the badge on, you can take off the "Popsicle lover" small tag above if you want to! XD Or keep them both  ) 



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> She did super good!


Thank you!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hello!! c: Wait are you also PST time? XD
> 
> 
> YAY!~ I'm so happy you love it!! ; v; No problem at all!! (Also I'm super happy the badge fits right next to your villager sig!! hahaha XD Since you have the badge on, you can take off the "Popsicle lover" small tag above if you want to! XD Or keep them both  )
> ...



Yea why

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> -Double post DX -



Oh Ima be dead when I fall asleep and I thought we were different timezones too lol you go to sleep early lol xP

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> -Double post DX -



Oh Ima be dead when I fall asleep and I thought we were different timezones too lol you go to sleep early lol xP

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> -Double post DX -



Ima be dead when I fall asleep, i thought we had different timezones and you go to sleep early lol xP


----------



## Miharu (Sep 2, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Yea why



Haha I was just curious XD I thought you were a different timezone from me! You are up super late too! LOL


----------



## Miharu (Sep 2, 2015)

-Double post DX -


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YAY!~ I'm so happy you love it!! ; v; No problem at all!! (Also I'm super happy the badge fits right next to your villager sig!! hahaha XD Since you have the badge on, you can take off the "Popsicle lover" small tag above if you want to! XD Or keep them both  )



Does it look better now? c: I think it looks a lot less cluttered!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Badge Pick-Up for OreoTerror, Lucanosa, and DaCoSim!
> 
> 
> ✧
> ...



Oooooohhhhh Miharu!!!! I luv it!!!! Woo!!!! It's the first one! Thank you so much!!!!!!!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

O hey dacosim


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 2, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> O hey dacosim



Hiya Hun!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 2, 2015)

@D3ath 
ahaha you should definitely sleep soon!! XD I'm about to sleep as well ahaha XD



OreoTerror said:


> Does it look better now? c: I think it looks a lot less cluttered!


YESSS It does!!! XD It's definitely less cluttered!! Ahahaha XD 



DaCoSim said:


> Oooooohhhhh Miharu!!!! I luv it!!!! Woo!!!! It's the first one! Thank you so much!!!!!!!


YAY!~ I'm so happy you love it!! >//v/< No problem at all!! I saw you really loved that image ;v ; So I thought it would be fine ahahah only difference is I can't make the badge have that "pop-out" effect with the characters since it's not a render XD (Hopefully that's fine!) Hahaha

_______________________________________________________________

I'm heading to bed now!~ <3 Goodnight you guys! c:


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 2, 2015)

Btw

Quest #8: guess 2- takis


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> @D3ath
> ahaha you should definitely sleep soon!! XD I'm about to sleep as well ahaha XD
> 
> 
> ...



Ik but I got nothing to do tomorrow no school no nothing so I should be good


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> @D3ath
> ahaha you should definitely sleep soon!! XD I'm about to sleep as well ahaha XD
> 
> 
> ...





I do! It's so soooo cute!! Thank u so much! Gnight Miharu!!!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Night Miharu!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm bout to go back to bed lol! I feel like I slept around an hour. Ugh! See you all in a bit!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> I'm bout to go back to bed lol! I feel like I slept around an hour. Ugh! See you all in a bit!



Ok Night!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Anyone up???


----------



## Damniel (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello everyone.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hello everyone.



Hewwo~


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 2, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hello everyone.



Good Morning! :3


----------



## Damniel (Sep 2, 2015)

Oh I saw there's some new quests so I do those now.
Quest 6: I like the community in tbt and how helpful it is in animal crossing, I can get what ever items or villagers I need! What I dislike about tbt is how much it changed since last year. Before it was all about having a ton of igb and tbt and collectibles weren't as valuable, But now igb are worthless and the game isn't as important as it was, with tbt and collectibles being the more important things here. It's a huge change that I wish was different but that's how it turned out. This is my personal opinion so don't judge.

Quest 7: guess 1, wasabi peas?

- - - Post Merge - - -

But anyways how's it going for you all?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

Quest 7: What I like about TBT the atmosphere and how interactive the community feels. The mods are active and about as well, so that's a plus!

Quest 8: Hot Cheetos?


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 2, 2015)

Quest 7: I started out on tbt trying to find answers about something. I got drawn in getting villagers for myself and my kids. Soooo many wonderful people helped me in my quest to fill up my kids' towns with their dreamies. Gavin wanted an all penguin town, Caleb wanted all hippos plus nibbles & tangy and he already had Kyle and Dottie who were his extras. Paris has a more regular dreamie list of mixed villagers and moo wanted an all monkey town. I followed a few cycle groups and hound00med and hazumi and some others really came through for me on my quest for my kids. It made me realize how many truly fabulous peeps were on here. As soon as I got them settled I bought my cycle copy and joined a cycle group and we became (at the time) the biggest one out there. Mischief makers cycling company. There were 7 of us  then there was the tbt fair which I really liked but didn't get that involved in the first year but oh boy did I join in last year. I tried to do it all last year and earned a ton of fair stuff. It was so sooo fun!!! I've done so much on here. Other than reading, tbt and acnl are my 2 fav pastimes!!!


----------



## kikotoot (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm hoping they'll keep the site easter egg hunt next year because I've never had the chance to participate but it seems like something I'd really really like


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 2, 2015)

kikotoot said:


> I'm hoping they'll keep the site easter egg hunt next year because I've never had the chance to participate but it seems like something I'd really really like





It's really fun but SUPER hard. You have to know this board inside and out to understand the clues and even if you do it's still really hard! Lol!!!


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 2, 2015)

It seems like no one are reading my rules on my cycling thread and its really starting to annoy me. :c


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi everyone! I just got back from running some errands.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Hi everyone! I just got back from running some errands.



Hellu, welcome backsies! owo/


----------



## Damniel (Sep 2, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Hi everyone! I just got back from running some errands.



Yo yo yo.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 2, 2015)

Hiya miss lily!


----------



## Jacob (Sep 2, 2015)

Just got outta school, will read/reply to posts when I get home, glad to see everything is still calm and cooperative!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 2, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Just got outta school, will read/reply to posts when I get home, glad to see everything is still calm and cooperative!



Oh wow was priso-I mean school!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 2, 2015)

Yay! Got static plotted! Onto the next!


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 2, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Just got outta school, will read/reply to posts when I get home, glad to see everything is still calm and cooperative!



Glad you survived!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 2, 2015)

My goal is to get my main all set back up by the time hhd comes out.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 2, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Btw
> 
> Quest #8: guess 2- takis


Nope! Not Takis! c: You have 5 guesses left for today! x] 



Call me Daniel said:


> Oh I saw there's some new quests so I do those now.
> Quest 6: I like the community in tbt and how helpful it is in animal crossing, I can get what ever items or villagers I need! What I dislike about tbt is how much it changed since last year. Before it was all about having a ton of igb and tbt and collectibles weren't as valuable, But now igb are worthless and the game isn't as important as it was, with tbt and collectibles being the more important things here. It's a huge change that I wish was different but that's how it turned out. This is my personal opinion so don't judge.
> 
> Quest 7: guess 1, wasabi peas?
> ...


Updated your Quest Log! c: 
Also, nope not wasabi peas either! You have 6 guesses left for today! XD



Alby-Kun said:


> Quest 7: What I like about TBT the atmosphere and how interactive the community feels. The mods are active and about as well, so that's a plus!
> 
> Quest 8: Hot Cheetos?


Nope! Not Hot Cheetos! c: You have 4 guesses left for today! 



DaCoSim said:


> Quest 7: I started out on tbt trying to find answers about something. I got drawn in getting villagers for myself and my kids. Soooo many wonderful people helped me in my quest to fill up my kids' towns with their dreamies. Gavin wanted an all penguin town, Caleb wanted all hippos plus nibbles & tangy and he already had Kyle and Dottie who were his extras. Paris has a more regular dreamie list of mixed villagers and moo wanted an all monkey town. I followed a few cycle groups and hound00med and hazumi and some others really came through for me on my quest for my kids. It made me realize how many truly fabulous peeps were on here. As soon as I got them settled I bought my cycle copy and joined a cycle group and we became (at the time) the biggest one out there. Mischief makers cycling company. There were 7 of us  then there was the tbt fair which I really liked but didn't get that involved in the first year but oh boy did I join in last year. I tried to do it all last year and earned a ton of fair stuff. It was so sooo fun!!! I've done so much on here. Other than reading, tbt and acnl are my 2 fav pastimes!!!


D'awww!! ; v; That's so nice of them!!!
Also your Quest Log has been updated! 



OreoTerror said:


> It seems like no one are reading my rules on my cycling thread and its really starting to annoy me. :c


OH GOSH THAT'S A PET PEEVE OF MINE ; ___ ; When people can't read the rules!!! It's like DUDE THE RULES ARE RIGHT THERE ON THE OP. IT'S SLAPPING YOU IN THE FACE HOW CAN YOU NOT SEE IT?? ahahah (I mean unless the font is super small and hard to read then I'll understand a little but aside from that, no excuses ahaha) XD


----------



## Jacob (Sep 2, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I didn't ask anyone to rate it but I woke up one day and it had 4 stars. QQ
> 
> Guess I'll have to wait 'til more people rate it so it can get to 5 stars! Weee.



We know the feeling. TT.TT



stonelee said:


> Currently Watching dragonball for the heck of it so much enjoyment  Jackie Chun pulling out secret technique can't wait to see how this unfolds XD  XD



I used to be obsessed with Dragon Ball Z...


D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Do you know a site that turns pictures into renders I forgot the name of the one I knew



I can render somethin' for you, I've gotten a lot better at it!



oswaldies said:


> I have my first day of 7th Grade in about 50 minutes, I'm freaking out!​


OO how did it go?



oswaldies said:


> Do you go to private school, I wish I did, I'm bullied a lot ;w;​


Also, Private school isn't much better, I saw a lot of kids get bullied, it was awful. It truly gets better tho, like in highschool barely anyone here gets bullied.


DaCoSim said:


> My goal is to get my main all set back up by the time hhd comes out.


nice goal, but thats pretty soon!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 2, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Just got outta school, will read/reply to posts when I get home, glad to see everything is still calm and cooperative!



WELCOMEEE BACKKK!~ XD Ahahaha How was school? <:


----------



## Jacob (Sep 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> WELCOMEEE BACKKK!~ XD Ahahaha How was school? <:



Good, I had about 2-3 hours in free periods so I was messaging Naekoya a lil bit xD


----------



## Miharu (Sep 2, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Good, I had about 2-3 hours in free periods so I was messaging Naekoya a lil bit xD



LOOL NICCCEEE!! I love free periods <3 That's when I sleep or read manga I bring with me ahahaha! XD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Good, I had about 2-3 hours in free periods so I was messaging Naekoya a lil bit xD



Lucky, I never get free periods at my school. ;w;


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 2, 2015)

Ummmmmm.....Quest 8: Guess 3- Doritos Dinamita


----------



## Damniel (Sep 2, 2015)

Quest 8: Spicy chicken wings?


----------



## Jacob (Sep 2, 2015)

QUEST #8:

Hint Number 2:

Its an Assorted snack....​


DaCoSim said:


> Ummmmmm.....Quest 8: Guess 3- Doritos Dinamita





Call me Daniel said:


> Quest 8: Spicy chicken wings?



nope 0.0


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

Spicy peanuts? o:


----------



## Damniel (Sep 2, 2015)

Spicy chex mix


----------



## Jacob (Sep 2, 2015)

^Nope^ 
(remember you do have a limit to your daily guesses ;D)

Daniel has 4 left
Alby has 3 left


----------



## Damniel (Sep 2, 2015)

Chiwda?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bombay?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 2, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Chiwda?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Bombay?



Nope! c: You have 2 guesses left!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 2, 2015)

Dragon mix


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello


----------



## Miharu (Sep 2, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Dragon mix


Nope you have 1 guess left for today! We'll be posting more hints later today just so you know! That way you can choose to use your last guess after the last hint, or take a chance! ;D 



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hello


Hey Death! How are you doing? c:


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hello



Hellu~


----------



## Damniel (Sep 2, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hello



Hello, how are you?


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 2, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Lucky, I never get free periods at my school. ;w;



We don't get a full period for lunch (40 minutes for a full period) we get half, but if you have a Privilege Pass then you can leave your Study Hall and go somewhere else. If your are a senior, you can go home until your next period.


----------



## oswaldies (Sep 2, 2015)

Hola, he aprendido espa?ol hoy en la escuela!​


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Hola, he aprendido espa?ol hoy en la escuela!​



Ooh, muy bien!
Yo no hablo el espanol muy bien, pero yo probo!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 2, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Hola, he aprendido espa?ol hoy en la escuela!​





Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh, muy bien!
> Yo no hablo el espanol muy bien, pero yo probo!



Please speak in English c: Thanks!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Please speak in English c: Thanks!



Okies, sorry~ ^^;


----------



## oswaldies (Sep 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Please speak in English c: Thanks!



I don't understand that rule ;w;


----------



## Miharu (Sep 2, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Okies, sorry~ ^^;



Hahaha no worries XD Thanks for understanding! c:


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha no worries XD Thanks for understanding! c:



No problies, Mimi! (\[ouo]/)


----------



## Jacob (Sep 2, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I don't understand that rule ;w;



Haha its not a rule, we just like to know what you guys say, its a hassle to copy and paste everything into google translate. 
(even tho I can make out what you are saying, its best to keep foreign language to a minimum on this thread!)
Je Regrette!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 2, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I don't understand that rule ;w;


It's not a rule I have on the thread, because I didn't think I would actually NEED to add that as a rule. The reason why I want everyone to speak in English is because it's so everyone who doesn't speak that certain language can understand what you are saying. If you are speaking a language everyone can't understand then they'll be left out of the conversation/might feel uncomfortable because they don't know what you are saying/etc. If you'll like to talk in Spanish I'll suggest making a new thread or talking in Spanish on Team Cake  (I looked through the forum rules and I didn't see a rule that states you can't talk in another language, I thought for sure there was one, but I guess not hahaha I probably got that rule mixed up with a different forum where you have to speak in English XD ) 

Thanks for understanding! c: 



Alby-Kun said:


> No problies, Mimi! (\[ouo]/)


Hahaha so what are you up to? XD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> It's not a rule I have on the thread, because I didn't think I would actually NEED to add that as a rule. The reason why I want everyone to speak in English is because it's so everyone who doesn't speak that certain language can understand what you are saying. If you are speaking a language everyone can't understand then they'll be left out of the conversation/might feel uncomfortable because they don't know what you are saying/etc. If you'll like to talk in Spanish I'll suggest making a new thread or talking in Spanish on Team Cake  (I looked through the forum rules and I didn't see a rule that states you can't talk in another language, I thought for sure there was one, but I guess not hahaha I probably got that rule mixed up with a different forum where you have to speak in English XD )
> 
> Thanks for understanding! c:
> 
> ...



Nothing really, I'm just sitting here looking for something to kill time. ;w;
Oh, and I guess waiting for the next hint to, I guess!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 2, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Nothing really, I'm just sitting here looking for something to kill time. ;w;
> Oh, and I guess waiting for the next hint to, I guess!



Awww!!! ; v; Maybe watch some anime or read some manga? XD 
Okay!! We'll most likely post another hint later tonight!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Awww!!! ; v; Maybe watch some anime or read some manga? XD
> Okay!! We'll most likely post another hint later tonight!



Hmm~ have any suggestions then?
I'm into anything involving survival and steampunk. c:


----------



## oswaldies (Sep 2, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hmm~ have any suggestions then?
> I'm into anything involving survival and steampunk. c:



Go on goatlings.com, I love it ;w;


----------



## Miharu (Sep 2, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hmm~ have any suggestions then?
> I'm into anything involving survival and steampunk. c:



No Game No Life for the anime!
And "Real Account" for the manga! XD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Go on goatlings.com, I love it ;w;



Ooh~ fluffy goats sounds nice!
Okie then, I'll check it out


----------



## Jacob (Sep 2, 2015)

SWORD ART ONLINE
if u havent seen it which i bet you did ;D


----------



## oswaldies (Sep 2, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> SWORD ART ONLINE
> if u havent seen it which i bet you did ;D



I might make Asuna my icon, or their kid, I forgot her name ;w;


----------



## Jacob (Sep 2, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I might make Asuna my icon, or their kid, I forgot her name ;w;



yui is their kid c:

but you could also do silica or sinon


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 2, 2015)

When I see people talking in spanish I feel that it's my chance to show off my skills but then I remember that my english is gross and I start crying

 



Alby-Kun said:


> Hmm~ have any suggestions then?
> I'm into anything involving survival and steampunk. c:



Mirai Nikki best animu


----------



## oswaldies (Sep 2, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> yui is their kid c:
> 
> but you could also do silica or sinon



I don't remember all their names but if they're from Sword Art Online II, I haven't watched it yet...


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> When I see people talking in spanish I feel that it's my chance to show off my skills but then I remember that my english is gross and I start crying
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've heard of it, think I'll check that out then. c:


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 2, 2015)

Woo! Going to start plotting stitchface tonight!!!


----------



## himeki (Sep 2, 2015)

lol nope best animu is Black Butler







any episodes with undertaker are godly especially s3:10


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

I disagree!
Gintama is love, Gintama is life.


----------



## himeki (Sep 2, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I disagree!
> Gintama is love, Gintama is life.



LIES!!!!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> LIES!!!!



I ONLY SPEAK THE TROOF!!!!


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 2, 2015)

no one can beat yuno gasai so


----------



## himeki (Sep 2, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I ONLY SPEAK THE TROOF!!!!



actually you don't you have lied to me on multiple occasions including this one.



#rekt

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> no one can beat yuno gasai so



is she a demon?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> actually you don't you have lied to me on multiple occasions including this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Well, those times were different.
But today, I speak troof. Therefore, you're lying.

#420burned


----------



## himeki (Sep 2, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> ...Well, those times were different.
> But today, I speak troof. Therefore, you're lying.
> 
> #420burned


not really, you stated you only spoke the truth which is infact a lie so I think I won here.



#OHHHH MOM GET THE CAMERA


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 2, 2015)

I finally got Deirdre plotted in Patronus as well. Yay!!!!! On a roll today!!!


----------



## himeki (Sep 2, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> I finally got Deirdre plotted in Patronus as well. Yay!!!!! On a roll today!!!



Nice!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> not really, you stated you only spoke the truth which is infact a lie so I think I won here.
> 
> 
> 
> #OHHHH MOM GET THE CAMERA



Pfft, enjoy your small victory. >:u
It'll be meaningless in comparison to the rebuttals to come, mwuahahahahaha~!


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 2, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> I finally got Deirdre plotted in Patronus as well. Yay!!!!! On a roll today!!!



Awesome, congratulations!


----------



## himeki (Sep 2, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Pfft, enjoy your small victory. >:u
> It'll be meaningless in comparison to the rebuttals to come, mwuahahahahaha~!



Yeah right, you know you can never beat me.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Nice!



Thx!!! She really didn't go where I wanted her to but I think I'm going to put fang (if I can find him), where I was going to put Deirdre.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah right, you know you can never beat me.



There's always more than one way, dear.
Don't be so sure.


----------



## himeki (Sep 2, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Thx!!! She really didn't go where I wanted her to but I think I'm going to put fang (if I can find him), where I was going to put Deirdre.



Ah, that's a good idea!


Anyways, I'll probably be signing off for the night since I have school tomorrow!
You can get to me at any time and I will try to get back to you ASAP!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> There's always more than one way, dear.
> Don't be so sure.



I'm not your "dear"


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Ah, that's a good idea!
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'll probably be signing off for the night since I have school tomorrow!
> ...



Ya, you striked me more as a deer anyways.
Anyhoo, have a nice night.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 2, 2015)

Alright. You guys have fun! I'm bout to get ready for work. See u all in a few hours.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Alright. You guys have fun! I'm bout to get ready for work. See u all in a few hours.



Cya~


----------



## himeki (Sep 2, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ya, you striked me more as a deer anyways.
> Anyhoo, have a nice night.


I'm not a deer either. Refrain from nicknaming me please


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I'm not a deer either. Refrain from nicknaming me please



If you want, Evvie~


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Heyo everyone Ima be online for a lil


----------



## himeki (Sep 2, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Heyo everyone Ima be online for a lil



Why do you dislike everyone even if you haven't met them?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Why do you dislike everyone even if you haven't met them?



Um Its nothing Personal I just dont really like people


----------



## himeki (Sep 2, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Um Its nothing Personal I just dont really like people



How can you not like people if you haven't met some? And if you don't like people, do you not like yourself?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 2, 2015)

Hey guys!~ x] What are you guys all up to? c: 

I'm currently working on some GFX again ahahhaa! And reading some manga on the sidelines XD Bwuahaha!~


----------



## himeki (Sep 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hey guys!~ x] What are you guys all up to? c:
> 
> I'm currently working on some GFX again ahahhaa! And reading some manga on the sidelines XD Bwuahaha!~



trying to sleep and I have been since 6 pm because I'm really tired but I just can't sleep


(It's half 11 now :/)


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 2, 2015)

hii everyone!! c:


----------



## oswaldies (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Gregriii (Sep 2, 2015)

oswaldies said:


>



no


----------



## himeki (Sep 2, 2015)

oswaldies said:


>


Isn't this spam?


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hey guys!~ x] What are you guys all up to? c:
> 
> I'm currently working on some GFX again ahahhaa! And reading some manga on the sidelines XD Bwuahaha!~



I'm still trying to get rid of this cold.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hey guys!~ x] What are you guys all up to? c:
> 
> I'm currently working on some GFX again ahahhaa! And reading some manga on the sidelines XD Bwuahaha!~



Oooh, watcha reading? o:


----------



## Miharu (Sep 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> trying to sleep and I have been since 6 pm because I'm really tired but I just can't sleep
> 
> 
> (It's half 11 now :/)


AWWW!!! ; __ ; I hope you can sleep soon!! Try resting your eyes while laying in bed, that's what I tend to do when I can't fall asleep. I'll just think and close my eyes.



lizzy541 said:


> hii everyone!! c:


Hi lizzy!!! > v < How are you? 



oswaldies said:


>


Oswaldies, please read the rules ; v ; 
"✧ No spamming [What I consider spamming: 1 word responses, constant gifs/meme pictures]"
There are some exceptions to the rules where if you are replying to someone's post with a gif and as long as it isn't a constant gif/meme spam war, it's fine. But posting GIFs out of no where without any content is what I also consider as spam ; v ; 

This goes for everyone else as well! (I haven't seen any other gifs though, aside from the ones for the quests!!) c: Especially 1 word responses! (But I've made exceptions as those 1 word responses were mainly "Hello!" or "Goodnight"s so I don't think you should be penalized for that hahaha!~ 



MissLily123 said:


> I'm still trying to get rid of this cold.


AWWW!!! ; __ ; I hope your cold goes away soon!!!


----------



## himeki (Sep 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AWWW!!! ; __ ; I hope you can sleep soon!! Try resting your eyes while laying in bed, that's what I tend to do when I can't fall asleep. I'll just think and close my eyes.



I try but I can't sleep aaaaaaaaah ;w;


----------



## Miharu (Sep 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I try but I can't sleep aaaaaaaaah ;w;



AWWW!!!! ; v ; Are you on your phone? XD or your computer/laptop? O:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Oooh, watcha reading? o:



I'm currently reading Real Account! I haven't read the new chapters yet so I'm catching up! XD


----------



## himeki (Sep 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AWWW!!!! ; v ; Are you on your phone? XD or your computer/laptop? O:



Mobile because my audiobook keeps turning off when I set it to sleep mode so I have to reset it...



stg it will be finished by the time I finally sleep


----------



## Miharu (Sep 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Mobile because my audiobook keeps turning off when I set it to sleep mode so I have to reset it...
> 
> 
> 
> stg it will be finished by the time I finally sleep



OH NICE ahahah I do the same thing when I can't sleep, I'll lay in bed on my phone and lurk through tbt or read manga or something ahaha XD 

And oh gosh that sucks!! ; __ ;


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 2, 2015)

Quest 8: wasabi snacks? QQ


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 2, 2015)

Awe! Miss lily!!! Sending get well vibes your way!!!! Now I'm heading into work lol!


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hi lizzy!!! > v < How are you?


ahh i'm doing good!! i went shopping today +
i might be seeing one direction again so i'm pretty happy rn


----------



## himeki (Sep 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OH NICE ahahah I do the same thing when I can't sleep, I'll lay in bed on my phone and lurk through tbt or read manga or something ahaha XD
> 
> And oh gosh that sucks!! ; __ ;



Yeah, same....once I was reading Tokyo Ghoul :re on my mobile, fell asleep with phone and then I woke up and it had fallen off my bed and slid half way across my floor.

I have 2 hours left of the book WHY

- - - Post Merge - - -



lizzy541 said:


> ahh i'm doing good!! i went shopping today +
> i might be seeing one direction again so i'm pretty happy rn



Did you know that they are breaking up for a year? I'm really exited to see all the annoying girls in my class crying.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AWWW!!!! ; v ; Are you on your phone? XD or your computer/laptop? O:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Hmm~ whatsit about?


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Did you know that they are breaking up for a year? I'm really exited to see all the annoying girls in my class crying.


hah ya i did! but they really need it so i'm not too torn up over it tbh. 
they've be touring every year, almost all year, for five years.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello beautiful people! c:


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hello beautiful people! c:



Hellu~


----------



## himeki (Sep 2, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hello beautiful people! c:


uh I don't think ur talking to me lol.


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 2, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hello beautiful people! c:


hii naekoya c: how are you??


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 2, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hello beautiful people! c:



Hey! How are you?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 2, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hellu~


Hiya! ;D


MayorEvvie said:


> uh I don't think ur talking to me lol.


ph pfft you're all beautiful inside and out!! Just accept it =w=


lizzy541 said:


> hii naekoya c: how are you??


Doing pretty well thank you! how's it going :3


MissLily123 said:


> Hey! How are you?


hii ~ so far so good just woke up from a nap not too long ago haha, how about you?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 2, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Quest 8: wasabi snacks? QQ


Nope! Need to be more specific than that btw  Also you have 6 guesses left for today!



DaCoSim said:


> Awe! Miss lily!!! Sending get well vibes your way!!!! Now I'm heading into work lol!


Have a nice day at work!! 



lizzy541 said:


> ahh i'm doing good!! i went shopping today +
> i might be seeing one direction again so i'm pretty happy rn


DUDDE Nicee!! What did you guys go shopping for? XD 
Ohhh have fun!!! I don't listen to One Direction ahaha XD



MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, same....once I was reading Tokyo Ghoul :re on my mobile, fell asleep with phone and then I woke up and it had fallen off my bed and slid half way across my floor.
> 
> I have 2 hours left of the book WHY


AHAHAH DUDE that happened to me too!! Except it didn't slid since my floor is carpet ahaha XD



Alby-Kun said:


> Hmm~ whatsit about?


So there's this phone app where you can pose as anyone you want or be who you want, and pretty much they get sucked in to playing a game, sorry I suck at explaining LOOL XD But it's really good! Lots of people die though x:



naekoya said:


> Hello beautiful people! c:


JANEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE MY BAEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE <3 HOW ARE YOUUUU <3


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> JANEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE MY BAEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE <3 HOW ARE YOUUUU <3



hahah! dang that's some long intro you got there going for me xD !!! <3 
feeling refreshed from a nap :3 huehue


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 2, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hii ~ so far so good just woke up from a nap not too long ago haha, how about you?



I am still nursing a pretty annoying cold, but its going away! And I love naps, but my siblings won't allow me -_- Too loud and obnoxious, lol.


----------



## himeki (Sep 2, 2015)

Miharu said:
			
		

> AHAHAH DUDE that happened to me too!! Except it didn't slid since my floor is carpet ahaha XD


YEAH LOL



and oh my god the main characters dad is dead WTF


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 2, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I am still nursing a pretty annoying cold, but its going away! And I love naps, but my siblings won't allow me -_- Too loud and obnoxious, lol.



Oh no! D:
yeah that's sucks.. esp when you're sick it's best to just relax and rest in bed..
that's what I do with my laptop and have some nice tea on the side mhmm! <3


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 2, 2015)

Also, good morning everyone!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 2, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hahah! dang that's some long intro you got there going for me xD !!! <3
> feeling refreshed from a nap :3 huehue


That's great!! How long was your nap? XD Ahahaha! 



MayorEvvie said:


> YEAH LOL
> 
> 
> 
> and oh my god the main characters dad is dead WTF


OMG WHAT?? Was he murdered? Wait put it in a spoiler also who's dad?? O:



OreoTerror said:


> Also, good morning everyone!


MORNINGGG!~ Hahaha XD Have you eaten breakfast yet? c:


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 2, 2015)

Nah, I don't really eat breakfast. Only when I'm super duper duper hungry. :c

Quest 8: Spicy trail mix?


----------



## himeki (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm 





Miharu said:


> OMG WHAT?? Was he murdered? Wait put it in a spoiler also who's dad





Spoiler: ACTUAL SPOILERS FOR THE BOOK ARMADA



Ehhh....they were fighting aliens and he set his ship to overload and explode to let humanity survive


OH WAIT


HES NOT DEAD?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> That's great!! How long was your nap? XD Ahahaha!



think I slept for nearly 4 hours! ugh.. bf is not going to like this xD
need to fix my sleeping schedule too! T^T


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

I
You guys are probably anoneyed of me saying hi and leaving and saying hi again lol im busy thats why


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I
> You guys are probably anoneyed of me saying hi and leaving and saying hi again lol im busy thats why



Nah, it's fine. 
Hellu again~


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 2, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I
> You guys are probably anoneyed of me saying hi and leaving and saying hi again lol im busy thats why



We're all busy doing our own thing too.. but I would suggest you leave this tab open and have another page for other stuff on tbt if that helps c:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Gtg again lolbye


----------



## Taj (Sep 2, 2015)

well I guess I should start these quests...
Do I have to do each quest in order?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

neester14 said:


> well I guess I should start these quests...
> Do I have to do each quest in order?



Nope! You can start in any order you like~


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Ugh so busy Today Ima be on and off every now and then Ima keep this on a tab so when I got some time


----------



## Taj (Sep 2, 2015)

Oh tp= Team Popsicle


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Oh tp= Team Popsicle



Yea I got confused at first too lol xP


----------



## Taj (Sep 2, 2015)

Well maybe I shouldnt do these quests XD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Nah you should be fine they are pretty easy too.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 2, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Nah, I don't really eat breakfast. Only when I'm super duper duper hungry. :c
> 
> Quest 8: Spicy trail mix?


Nope! Not spicy trail mix either!! Hahaha XD

And aww!! Breakfast is so yummy though! (But then again I skip out on it too because I oversleep LOL )



MayorEvvie said:


> I'm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOL OHH I HAVEN'T READ THAT BOOK AHAHAH XD



naekoya said:


> think I slept for nearly 4 hours! ugh.. bf is not going to like this xD
> need to fix my sleeping schedule too! T^T


AWWW!!!! Take another nap!!! ;v ; 



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I
> You guys are probably anoneyed of me saying hi and leaving and saying hi again lol im busy thats why


Hahaha I don't mind, but please try not to do it constantly. (As in posting just "Hi" within an hour after leaving) Try to type out more than just "Hi" c:



neester14 said:


> well I guess I should start these quests...
> Do I have to do each quest in order?


Nope! Like Alby said, you can do them in any order! XD



neester14 said:


> Oh tp= Team Popsicle


Yessss!! XD You got it! Hahaha


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AWWW!!!! Take another nap!!! ;v ;



wish i could! but bf is getting off work soon.. and might have to make dinner for him if he wants or idk xD
he's not really a picky eater unlike me!! hahah <3


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

Too tired... can't sleep... ugh. x.x


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 2, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Too tired... can't sleep... ugh. x.x



lol what's up?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

naekoya said:


> lol what's up?



Nothing much, aha~


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 2, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Nothing much, aha~



Oh haha x3 bored?


----------



## Taj (Sep 2, 2015)

Doing the math homework while watching modern family... oh whats up?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Oh haha x3 bored?



Mm, a bit.
Just thinking about something is all~


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 2, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Doing the math homework while watching modern family... oh whats up?


haha i see. not much just playing some Diablo 3 on my bf's acct xD 



Alby-Kun said:


> Mm, a bit.
> Just thinking about something is all~


ahh well don't think too much now! x3


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

naekoya said:


> haha i see. not much just playing some Diablo 3 on my bf's acct xD
> 
> 
> ahh well don't think too much now! x3



Ah, I can't help it, sadly.
It' just who I am by nature. ^^;


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 2, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ah, I can't help it, sadly.
> It' just who I am by nature. ^^;



aww I see. well hope you're alright  then :c


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

naekoya said:


> aww I see. well hope you're alright  then :c



Awh, don't worry. 
It's nothing dire.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 2, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Awh, don't worry.
> It's nothing dire.



alrighty.. cool ^^ heh


----------



## Damniel (Sep 2, 2015)

These tags are weird....


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> These tags are weird....



Now I'm scared.... xD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 2, 2015)

yeah I don't even know what's going on with the tags xD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 2, 2015)

Who just posted Daniel theyr're not?theres a typo.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

The Alpacalypse is coming is coming apparently.
Prepare your butts for fluffy doooooom~


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 2, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Who just posted Daniel theyr're not?theres a typo.


I'm not sure @__@


Alby-Kun said:


> The Alpacalypse is coming is coming apparently.
> Prepare your butts for fluffy doooooom~



what? hahah xD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I'm not sure @__@
> 
> 
> what? hahah xD



I noticed that one of the tags mentions that.
I found it kind of humorous. xD


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 2, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Who just posted Daniel theyr're not?theres a typo.



Guess who 
me


----------



## Damniel (Sep 2, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> Guess who
> me



Lemon?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 2, 2015)

Before I go to bed id like to give my last of my daily guesses.
Quest 8: UTZ SPICY MIX?!?!
Ok good night everyone!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 2, 2015)

Good evening everyone!! Tomorrow I'll have to reread all of the new posts here xD It's so hard to keep up!  I'm glad this is a really active part of the community though!

Quest #7: I love TBT because it was my second AC community, and GameFAQs just was too much imo.  The first person who I traded with on there stole my fruit and some hybrids, and plopped what I though were Perfect Fruit baskets.  Little did I know were they cursed/summoned with some sort of dark evil magic because they all had "0" fruit in them X'D
Anyways, TBT has been nice to me, and it's a great place to talk about AC on.  The people here are all friendly, tons of rare/DLC, and there's always fun events to participate in, and teams to join!  I hope they keep it up for many years to come! ~

Quest #8: jalopeno pringles? xD


----------



## Miharu (Sep 3, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Before I go to bed id like to give my last of my daily guesses.
> Quest 8: UTZ SPICY MIX?!?!
> Ok good night everyone!


NIGHT!!!! XD Also nope! Not that either!!



Lucanosa said:


> Good evening everyone!! Tomorrow I'll have to reread all of the new posts here xD It's so hard to keep up!  I'm glad this is a really active part of the community though!
> 
> Quest #7: I love TBT because it was my second AC community, and GameFAQs just was too much imo.  The first person who I traded with on there stole my fruit and some hybrids, and plopped what I though were Perfect Fruit baskets.  Little did I know were they cursed/summoned with some sort of dark evil magic because they all had "0" fruit in them X'D
> Anyways, TBT has been nice to me, and it's a great place to talk about AC on.  The people here are all friendly, tons of rare/DLC, and there's always fun events to participate in, and teams to join!  I hope they keep it up for many years to come! ~
> ...


Mwuahaha nope! Not pringles XD I actually haven't had pringles in forever ahahah


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 3, 2015)

We need another clue!! :c


----------



## Miharu (Sep 3, 2015)

New Hint for Quest #8! : It is pretty crunchy ;D 

Reminder: You guys have less than two hours to use up your guesses before it resets!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 3, 2015)

Quest #8: guess 4- Chips and salsa!!!
               Guess 5- flamin hot funyuns

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ducking... I kinda unleashed on the art contest thread.


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 3, 2015)

Quest #8: Doritos Roulette? QQ


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 3, 2015)

Quest 8: Guess 6-Spicy jalopeno fritos
             Guess 7- Andy Capp's Hot Fries (<---- I want some of these!!!)


----------



## himeki (Sep 3, 2015)

Ahhhhh just woke up....and its 7:16 am.


fml


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 3, 2015)

Ok. That's it...I am officially jelly. I sold my popsicle and ice cream about 4 months ago. Now its nearly impossible to get one. What was I thinking?! sobbing silently over there in da corner...


----------



## Miharu (Sep 3, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Quest #8: guess 4- Chips and salsa!!!
> Guess 5- flamin hot funyuns
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


Nope!! XD Ohh but I do love chips and salsa and flaming hot funyuns!! XD 



OreoTerror said:


> Quest #8: Doritos Roulette? QQ


Nope!! But I do love those <3 You have 4 guesses left! (Should use them up before it's 12am my time! Cause it'll reset back to 7 once it hits midnight for me! XD It's going to be 12am in 26 minutes!)



DaCoSim said:


> Quest 8: Guess 6-Spicy jalopeno fritos
> Guess 7- Andy Capp's Hot Fries (<---- I want some of these!!!)


Neither of those either! XD You'll have 7 guesses again in 26 minutes! c:



MayorEvvie said:


> Ahhhhh just woke up....and its 7:16 am.
> 
> 
> fml


MORNING!~ And wow that's early!! Hahaha XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



aleshapie said:


> Ok. That's it...I am officially jelly. I sold my popsicle and ice cream about 4 months ago. Now its nearly impossible to get one. What was I thinking?! sobbing silently over there in da corner...



AWW!!! ; v; Wow 4 months ago was a while back!! I wouldn't blame you if you sold them back then since a lot of people had them!! ; w ;


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 3, 2015)

Can I guess if I am not a member?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 3, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Can I guess if I am not a member?



Yes of course! XD You'll need to be on the "Popsicles in Freezing" roster though! Would you like me to add you there? c: We have two separate rosters, one for the official members who have the popsicle collectibles, and the other who wants to become future members/wants a popsicle!~ XD

All the information you need is posted on the OP!  Also Welcome to TP's thread! Glad to have you here! > v<b


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 3, 2015)

Yes! Sign me up!

My guess: that super crunchy spicy Chinese cracker mix (I am sure it has a real name...)


Spoiler: These thingys


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 3, 2015)

Quest #8: A form of spicy chips? Like say kettle or something? I really have no idea what could be assorted, spicy and crunchy that we haven't already said. :c


----------



## Miharu (Sep 3, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Yes! Sign me up!
> 
> My guess: that super crunchy spicy Chinese cracker mix (I am sure it has a real name...)
> 
> ...



Okay! I will update your quest section soon! Also since you edited your post, unfortunately that guess doesn't count, but luckily since you technically guessed yesterday you won't be losing your guesses for the day! XD (All quest rules are posted in the spoiler "quest contents" c: 

Also even though I know what your guess is for, you need to put the quest number besides your guess as well XD Ahaha 

But your guesses are now reset back to 5 guesses since it's a new day! (≧∇≦)b


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 3, 2015)

Awe. I edited it to add the photo! Phooey!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Quest #8, guess #1 for today:
Those super crunchy Chinese cracker thingys


...you didn't say I was wrong, so I am tryin' it again! LOL


----------



## Miharu (Sep 3, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Quest #8: A form of spicy chips? Like say kettle or something? I really have no idea what could be assorted, spicy and crunchy that we haven't already said. :c


Nope! You have 6 guesses left for today! <: 



aleshapie said:


> Awe. I edited it to add the photo! Phooey!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Ahahaha you are close! But those aren't it! XD Not the chinese ones!~ Also I made your Quest Log! You can now check how much pps you have, what quests you have completed, etc!! c: 

You also have 4 more guesses for today!

_________________________________________________________

Also I'm heading to bed now guys! <3 Goodnight!! Also welcome to Team Popsicle once again aleshapie!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Also I'm heading to bed now guys! <3 Goodnight!! Also welcome to Team Popsicle once again aleshapie!



Good night love! <333


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks for welcoming me! 

Quest #8, guess #2:
Cajun Hot Mix

- - - Post Merge - - -

Quest 8, guess 3: Oriental Rice Cracker Mix


----------



## Miharu (Sep 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Good night love! <333


NIGHTTT JANEEEE <333 Tell Ava I said night as well!! I'm just lurking on my phone!! Ahahaha XD



aleshapie said:


> Thanks for welcoming me!
> 
> Quest #8, guess #2:
> Cajun Hot Mix


No problem at all!! > v < It's always nice to see new faces here! <3 

Also nope! That's not it either! XD You have 3 guesses left for today! (We'll be posting more hints on later today when I wake up in case you want to save your guesses!  )


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> NIGHTTT JANEEEE <333 Tell Ava I said night as well!! I'm just lurking on my phone!! Ahahaha XD


No problem! You got it ;D <3


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 3, 2015)

Quest #8: guess 1 (for today)- chex mix hot and spicy


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 3, 2015)

Quest 8 Spicy Curry and Is anyone up?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 3, 2015)

Bumps


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 3, 2015)

Hey everyone!

How's everyone doing tonight? c: All asleep I presume.


----------



## himeki (Sep 3, 2015)

@Miharu
Yeah, its super early e.e I'ts 11:25 now and break is almost ending and that means....Computer Science! :d


----------



## oswaldies (Sep 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oswaldies, please read the rules ; v ;
> "✧ No spamming [What I consider spamming: 1 word responses, constant gifs/meme pictures]"
> There are some exceptions to the rules where if you are replying to someone's post with a gif and as long as it isn't a constant gif/meme spam war, it's fine. But posting GIFs out of no where without any content is what I also consider as spam ; v ;
> 
> This goes for everyone else as well! (I haven't seen any other gifs though, aside from the ones for the quests!!) c: Especially 1 word responses! (But I've made exceptions as those 1 word responses were mainly "Hello!" or "Goodnight"s so I don't think you should be penalized for that hahaha!~



Oh, I'm so sorry, I forgot to read the rules before hand ;w;
Do I get removed?​


----------



## Damniel (Sep 3, 2015)

Hey guys ok so next guess, spicy Japanese rice crackers?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and because I can't edit it I'll add the quest thing I forgot 
Quest 8:
Spicy Japanese Ricr Crackers


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 3, 2015)

Morning/Afternoon everyone! I literally just stayed up all night till now LOL
goodness me and my insomnia @~@



oswaldies said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry, I forgot to read the rules before hand ;w;
> Do I get removed?​


well technically we can't remove you from this thread.. but please do be aware of what you post and what we ask of everyone
to follow some rules we laid out for. We don't want anyone to get into unnecessary arguments or get upset in any way from misunderstandings and so on. Just be sure to keep your topics/conversations light and user friendly as possible. 
Thank you.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 3, 2015)

Morning guys  prob going back to sleep shortly lol! I've still got last nights meds in my system so am super sleepy. Gotta get my little guy on the bus first though.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 3, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Morning guys  prob going back to sleep shortly lol! I've still got last nights meds in my system so am super sleepy. Gotta get my little guy on the bus first though.



Hi  !! haha
Same here.. probably might sleep a bit before I wake up again around late afternoon x3


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

Moorning~
Agh, I'll never wake up on time once school starts. x.x


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 3, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Moorning~
> Agh, I'll never wake up on time once school starts. x.x



Lol I always be at my class like at the last min. bell warning xD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Lol I always be at my class like at the last min. bell warning xD



Haha, that's a bad habit.
Anyhoo, how are ya, Naekoya?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 3, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Haha, that's a bad habit.
> Anyhoo, how are ya, Naekoya?



Literally did an all nighter today ... bound to get dark circles now = w = LOL
how about you?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Literally did an all nighter today ... bound to get dark circles now = w = LOL
> how about you?



I might be starting to pull all nighters, I need to reorganize and review my work. I'm worried I'll get a bad grade on it no matter I do. ^^;


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 3, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I might be starting to pull all nighters, I need to reorganize and review my work. I'm worried I'll get a bad grade on it no matter I do. ^^;



Ohh! I see >~<
yeah summer assignments suck.. good luck!! c:


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Ohh! I see >~<
> yeah summer assignments suck.. good luck!! c:



Thanks, hope I don't keel over while doing it. xP


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 3, 2015)

Morning guys! How is everyone this morning???


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 3, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Morning guys! How is everyone this morning???



Barely had like 3 hour sleep, took a shower and now I'm awake LOL
how is yours? :3


----------



## himeki (Sep 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Barely had like 3 hour sleep, took a shower and now I'm awake LOL
> how is yours? :3



how are you alive lol


My day was pretty ok! I hate my new home room teacher, my English class are really annoying, and our homeroom teacher _forced_ us to pray.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> how are you alive lol
> 
> 
> My day was pretty ok! I hate my new home room teacher, my English class are really annoying, and our homeroom teacher _forced_ us to pray.



I don't even know myself! Probably might crash mid-way xD
that's some start of the day? lol...  btw do you go to a catholic or christian school? o__O


----------



## himeki (Sep 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> that's some start of the day? lol...  btw do you go to a catholic or christian school? o__O



Nope, it's just the local one.



I'm home now, and our freaking bus takes a new route which goes right past my house and doesn't even stop...I'm gonna ask if they can stop outside my street instead of making me walk for 10 minutes for no reason.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Nope, it's just the local one.
> 
> I'm home now, and our freaking bus takes a new route which goes right past my house and doesn't even stop...I'm gonna ask if they can stop outside my street instead of making me walk for 10 minutes for no reason.



I've never heard of such thing where a school forces kids to pray... wth o_o sorry, but that's just strange to me lol.
Oh man yeah... I remember taking the bus home too ughh worst thing ever ~ constant stops along the way
and I'm just like take me home already xD hahah


----------



## himeki (Sep 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I've never heard of such thing where a school forces kids to pray... wth o_o sorry, but that's just strange to me lol.
> Oh man yeah... I remember taking the bus home too ughh worst thing ever ~ constant stops along the way
> and I'm just like take me home already xD hahah


It's just my homeroom teacher, but my primary school made you pray 3 times a day e.e

Yeah, I hope so .-.


Anyway, need to go preorder Project Mirai!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> It's just my homeroom teacher, but my primary school made you pray 3 times a day e.e
> 
> Yeah, I hope so .-.
> 
> ...



oh wow I see.. o___o

haha aw yeah! I saw that when I was at GameStop idk what I want to preorder yet atm.. ; ~;


----------



## himeki (Sep 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh wow I see.. o___o
> 
> haha aw yeah! I saw that when I was at GameStop idk what I want to preorder yet atm.. ; ~;



Yeah, I hate her.

What?!? I have to preorder from Amazon because I can't find it in any shop!


preorder Mirai it's super awesome


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, I hate her.
> 
> What?!? I have to preorder from Amazon because I can't find it in any shop!
> 
> ...



Oh believe me I had some weird experiences with teachers during my Highschool days @~@

you don't have GameStop near by? Well Amazon isn't that bad either :3


----------



## himeki (Sep 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Oh believe me I had some weird experiences with teachers during my Highschool days @~@
> 
> you don't have GameStop near by? Well Amazon isn't that bad either :3



ugh, same


I'm in the UK, and GAME basically refuses to acknowledge its existence...


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Barely had like 3 hour sleep, took a shower and now I'm awake LOL
> how is yours? :3



Working on my coffee. It's sadly missing it's future pumpkin creamer! (Cuz aleshapie is hogging it ALL!!!)


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ugh, same
> 
> 
> I'm in the UK, and GAME basically refuses to acknowledge its existence...



hahah.. ah ~ dang that's a bummer!
yeah idk plus Japan has all the good bundle stuff that I want too =__=


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 3, 2015)

Hey. What do you guys know about project Mirai? Thinking about getting it for my daughter for Christmas.


----------



## himeki (Sep 3, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hey. What do you guys know about project Mirai? Thinking about getting it for my daughter for Christmas.


Well first and foremost, is a rhythm game with Japanese songs by a virtual Japanese Idol called Hatsune Miku, and it also features a few other characters. You can dress them up, and the songs are played by tapping or pressing buttons. I honestly wouldn't reccomend it if she hasn't heard of Miku before!

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> hahah.. ah ~ dang that's a bummer!
> yeah idk plus Japan has all the good bundle stuff that I want too =__=



yeah, Japan also had it in May e.e

I WANT THE BUNDLE


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Well first and foremost, is a rhythm game with Japanese songs by a virtual Japanese Idol called Hatsune Miku, and it also features a few other characters. You can dress them up, and the songs are played by tapping or pressing buttons. I honestly wouldn't reccomend it if she hasn't heard of Miku before!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ikr T^T Japan hates us lol. but yeah definitely Project Mirai reminds me of osu haha! Love that game o w o


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Well first and foremost, is a rhythm game with Japanese songs by a virtual Japanese Idol called Hatsune Miku, and it also features a few other characters. You can dress them up, and the songs are played by tapping or pressing buttons. I honestly wouldn't reccomend it if she hasn't heard of Miku before!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



She doesn't know it but is a huge rhythm heaven fan, and a massive tomodachi life fan.


----------



## himeki (Sep 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Ikr T^T Japan hates us lol. but yeah definitely Project Mirai reminds me of osu haha! Love that game o w o



:O
You play osu?!?!?!
SAMMMMMMEEEE!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> She doesn't know it but is a huge rhythm heaven fan, and a massive tomodachi life fan.



Honestly, I'm not sure. You know her better than we do!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 3, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> She doesn't know it but is a huge rhythm heaven fan, and a massive tomodachi life fan.



if anything you can definitely check it on YouTube see some previews and probably see if that's the right game for her :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> :O
> You play osu?!?!?!
> SAMMMMMMEEEE!!!
> 
> ...



Yeah!! Also play Touch & Audition etc with my friend x3 
oh man brings back old memories haha!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> if anything you can definitely check it on YouTube see some previews and probably see if that's the right game for her :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ahhh that's a good idea!!! I'll do that! THX!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 3, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ahhh that's a good idea!!! I'll do that! THX!



hehe you're welcome! :3


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 3, 2015)

Plotting Stitchface back in main (again). Hoping to get him in today so I can move onto the next one...


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Plotting Stitchface back in main (again). Hoping to get him in today so I can move onto the next one...



Good luck! (ovo)b


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 3, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Plotting Stitchface back in main (again). Hoping to get him in today so I can move onto the next one...



aww good luck! <3


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 3, 2015)

Thx!!!! Hopefully won't take toooooooo long. Only a few places he could plot (like 6 areas). Fingers crossed he plots quick. I actually need to get SOME stuff done today, LOL!!!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 3, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Thx!!!! Hopefully won't take toooooooo long. Only a few places he could plot (like 6 areas). Fingers crossed he plots quick. I actually need to get SOME stuff done today, LOL!!!



totally feel you on that ~ I'm on a hunt to fill my last villager spot >~<
before a random moves in.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> totally feel you on that ~ I'm on a hunt to fill my last villager spot >~<
> before a random moves in.



Who ya looking for???


----------



## himeki (Sep 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> if anything you can definitely check it on YouTube see some previews and probably see if that's the right game for her :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


OH GOD I PLAY OSU IN CLASS WHEN WE HAVE A COVER TEACHER


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 3, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Who ya looking for???


um.. either Francine or Sprinkles >w<



MayorEvvie said:


> OH GOD I PLAY OSU IN CLASS WHEN WE HAVE A COVER TEACHER


dang! what a boss!! haha 
I was just probably on tumblr and skyping with my bf back then xD


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 3, 2015)

I'll let ya know if one of those move in anywhere in my other towns while I get my babies back in.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 3, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> I'll let ya know if one of those move in anywhere in my other towns while I get my babies back in.



oh thank you so much! I'll let you know also if I get either one of them from someone else or prob a random moves in lol c:


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 3, 2015)

KK  I know Fran won't camp in BS2, since she's in there now waiting to move back to my main, but she might in skylark. I haven't had sprinkle in either I don't think.


----------



## himeki (Sep 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> um.. either Francine or Sprinkles >w<
> 
> 
> dang! what a boss!! haha
> I was just probably on tumblr and skyping with my bf back then xD



lol that skill

also I have francine-would you like her?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 3, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> KK  I know Fran won't camp in BS2, since she's in there now waiting to move back to my main, but she might in skylark. I haven't had sprinkle in either I don't think.


oh i see! yeah if it's to much trouble then no worries! :3 you're busy as it is lol


MayorEvvie said:


> lol that skill
> 
> also I have francine-would you like her?


whoa! really? o__o
are you sure shes not one of your dreamies?
how much would you want for her :3


----------



## himeki (Sep 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh i see! yeah if it's to much trouble then no worries! :3 you're busy as it is lol
> 
> whoa! really? o__o
> are you sure shes not one of your dreamies?
> how much would you want for her :3


She's a dreamie, but I don't play enough and I'd rather she went to someone who would like her 
And free because you're super nice! I can cycle her out and message you when she is ready if you would like?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> She's a dreamie, but I don't play enough and I'd rather she went to someone who would like her
> And free because you're super nice! I can cycle her out and message you when she is ready if you would like?



omgosh really? that'd be awesome yes!! thank you ; v; <333


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 3, 2015)

Watching Hoot. (Can't believe there's an owl movie I haven't seen yet!!!) and this one is OLD!!!


----------



## himeki (Sep 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> omgosh really? that'd be awesome yes!! thank you ; v; <333



Sure, NP! I'll get her out as soon as possibly for you-do you have room now?


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 3, 2015)

Omg, I am STARVING!!!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 3, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Watching Hoot. (Can't believe there's an owl movie I haven't seen yet!!!) and this one is OLD!!!


I think I've seen that before.. but can't remember it quite well lol xD


MayorEvvie said:


> Sure, NP! I'll get her out as soon as possibly for you-do you have room now?


Yes I do! haha that's why I'm not letting anyone visit me cause I don't want to get their voids lol


DaCoSim said:


> Omg, I am STARVING!!!



same here! just made myself a cup ramen :3 so good ~


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Omg, I am STARVING!!!



So am I, let starve together! xD


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 3, 2015)

I want some of miharu's spicy crunchy snacks


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 3, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> I want some of miharu's spicy crunchy snacks



Haha! mhmm those are yummy c:


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 3, 2015)

ahh i won't be on as much because i have a ton of schoolwork to do before school actually starts. 
how is everyone though?


----------



## himeki (Sep 3, 2015)

@naekoya Great! I'll sort her as soon as possible :3


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 3, 2015)

Woo!!!! This is my 200th post on this thread


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 3, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> ahh i won't be on as much because i have a ton of schoolwork to do before school actually starts.
> how is everyone though?


aww I see :c
pretty much did an all nighter.. now I will definitely get dark circles for sure haha 


MayorEvvie said:


> @naekoya Great! I'll sort her as soon as possible :3


yayy! thank you so much! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> Woo!!!! This is my 200th post on this thread



woohoo congrats ;D


----------



## himeki (Sep 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> aww I see :c
> pretty did an all nighter.. now I will definitely get dark circles for sure haha
> 
> yayy! thank you so much! <3



Cool, I'll work on getting her out when a get back!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Cool, I'll work on getting her out when a get back!



No rush! c:


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 3, 2015)

THX!!!! So exciting, LOL! Its the little things in life, hahaha!

UGH, NO Stitchface, you do not belong in Bunnie's spot!!!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 3, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> THX!!!! So exciting, LOL! Its the little things in life, hahaha!
> 
> UGH, NO Stitchface, you do not belong in Bunnie's spot!!!



I know right? haha

uh oh D: plotted in the wrong spot already? :s


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> ahh i won't be on as much because i have a ton of schoolwork to do before school actually starts.
> how is everyone though?



Good, though I'll be pulling some all-nighters before school starts.
Waking up is going to be a pain. ;-;


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I know right? haha
> 
> uh oh D: plotted in the wrong spot already? :s



Yeah, I have 3 open plots atm, but of course I am being ocd about where he goes.  PLus there are 3 other possibilities where he could try and plot, but my pwp's are maxed out.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 3, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Yeah, I have 3 open plots atm, but of course I am being ocd about where he goes.  PLus there are 3 other possibilities where he could try and plot, but my pwp's are maxed out.



oh yeah sucks when that happens D:
geez.. only if they'd let us pick their plots :c


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 3, 2015)

Spoiler: quests



*#1* i  love TP mostly because a lot of my friends are in it, and a lot of others came from peoyne?s giveaway thread. it?s nice to have a conversation thread with little contests, raffles and quests.
*#2* my dog is out on a walk with my sister at the beach so (if you will count this)
here?s a picture of me with my dog in it? 



Spoiler:  











*#3* i?ll start this one today c: 9/3
*#7* tbt is lovely because of all the friends i?ve made on it since i came back after leaving. but it also has people that don?t belong on the site for many reasons, which sometimes make the site not as great imo.
*#8* (it didn?t mention your guesses all being in one post, so here we go.)
1. wasabi/teriyaki flavored seaweed?
2. spicy beef jerky?
3. spicy kale chips?
4. roasted chickpeas w/ spices
5. kind bars with the chili powder and other hot things in them idk
6. the doritos roulette spicy chips
7. jalapeno poppers?​



- - - Post Merge - - -

did no one notice 4k posts or...


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 3, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> did no one notice 4k posts or...



omg! now that you mention it hahah
oops.. I was too busy focusing on a trade.. woo! go TP!! :3


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 3, 2015)

OK so here is pretty much how its going...



Spoiler


----------



## himeki (Sep 3, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> OK so here is pretty much how its going...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


This is why I don't plot reset lol.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> This is why I don't plot reset lol.



Ha! I luv it though. Its a pain, but I LUV my town, and my little row of neighbors


----------



## Miharu (Sep 3, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Thanks for welcoming me!
> 
> Quest #8, guess #2:
> Cajun Hot Mix
> ...


You are VERY close XD But it's not Oriental! XD



oswaldies said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry, I forgot to read the rules before hand ;w;
> Do I get removed?​


Nope, it's just a warning ; v ; Just please be careful from now on <3 If you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask! 



Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys ok so next guess, spicy Japanese rice crackers?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


ANDDDD WE HAVE A WINNNEEERRRRR!!!!! CONGRATS DANIEL!!! XD Yup! The last snack I had was Spicy Japanese Rice Crackers, it's actually called "Hot Mate Assorted Rice Crackers" that I got from a japanese grocery store ahahaha but I was mainly looking for the key words "Japanese Rice Crackers"!~ I'll update your Quest Log soon!



lizzy541 said:


> Spoiler: quests
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahah nope!! None of those! But Daniel guessed it right!!! ;D Also YAY!~ Glad to see you participating in the quests!! <3 I'll make your quest log soon!~

________________________________________________________________________

Quest #8 is now over! Daniel guessed it right! It was Spicy Japanese Rice Crackers! c: It's actually called "Hot Mate Assorted Rice Crackers" hahaha XD but I was mainly looking for the key words "Japanese Rice Crackers", they say it's spicy, but the only spicy part is the wasabi peas in the mix and some of the rice crackers which has some of the wasabi flavor on it ahahah


----------



## Jacob (Sep 3, 2015)

lol'ing at "you must be dense, right?"
thats clever 

Congrats on 4k posts everyone yee!

And omg liz whereve u been


----------



## himeki (Sep 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> You are VERY close XD But it's not Oriental! XD
> 
> 
> Nope, it's just a warning ; v ; Just please be careful from now on <3 If you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask!
> ...



Hi Miharu! How are you?


----------



## Jacob (Sep 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Quest #8 is now over! Daniel guessed it right! It was Spicy Japanese Rice Crackers! c: It's actually called "Hot Mate Assorted Rice Crackers" hahaha XD but I was mainly looking for the key words "Japanese Rice Crackers", they say it's spicy, but the only spicy part is the wasabi peas in the mix and some of the rice crackers which has some of the wasabi flavor on it ahahah



yeee congrats daniel!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 3, 2015)

YEEEE CONGRATS ON 4K POSTS WOW XD Ahahaha!! This is amazing!! <3 Also guys, I'll be updating the Quest Log once I'm done eating and watching the Until Dawn Gameplay with my boyfriend! ;D I'll be back in 3 hours ish! I'll probably check from time to time, but I'll mostly be afk ahaha XD Have fun you guys! <3


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 3, 2015)

Congrats Daniel!!!!!! Hiya Miharu! Hiya Jacob! How're you guys today?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

Gratz Daniel~! \owo/


----------



## Damniel (Sep 3, 2015)

Wait wha I just came to check for a sig update and I get 100tbt.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 3, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Congrats Daniel!!!!!! Hiya Miharu! Hiya Jacob! How're you guys today?



Super good, thank you!
I will be heading to the shore for weekend later today so that is nice
hbu


----------



## Damniel (Sep 3, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Super good, thank you!
> I will be heading to the shore for weekend later today so that is nice
> hbu



Oh I can never go back to swim in the ocean, the sand is fine but I can't ever swim there again...


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Oh I can never go back to swim in the ocean, the sand is fine but I can't ever swim there again...



What happened, did you nearly drown? o:


----------



## Jacob (Sep 3, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Oh I can never go back to swim in the ocean, the sand is fine but I can't ever swim there again...



oooo i like a good story

do tell


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 3, 2015)

This is a little late, I just got back home, but congrats Daniel!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 3, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> oooo i like a good story
> 
> do tell



Ok, as of this summer I went to the shore with my family, as I like to do things alone I told my parents I was going to go swim in the ocean and I stranded off. I was swimming until there was this huge wave that hit me, I almost drowned in the first wave and after that wave passed another wave hit me again, not as bad but still bad. I lost my glasses as the huge wave washed them away and I was yelled at for losing them, not willing to tell my parents what happened. So that's why I will never swim in the ocean again, you can literally just drown there and no one will know where you are and die alone.


----------



## himeki (Sep 3, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Ok, as of this summer I went to the shore with my family, as I like to do things alone I told my parents I was going to go swim in the ocean and I stranded off. I was swimming until there was this huge wave that hit me, I almost drowned in the first wave and after that wave passed another wave hit me again, not as bad but still bad. I lost my glasses as the huge wave washed them away and I was yelled at for losing them, not willing to tell my parents what happened. So that's why I will never swim in the ocean again, you can literally just drown there and no one will know where you are and die alone.


oh for goodness sake i swim in the sea all the time
the ocean is the best place to swim but why tf did you swim in glasses and not contacts? lol thats crazy


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 3, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Ok, as of this summer I went to the shore with my family, as I like to do things alone I told my parents I was going to go swim in the ocean and I stranded off. I was swimming until there was this huge wave that hit me, I almost drowned in the first wave and after that wave passed another wave hit me again, not as bad but still bad. I lost my glasses as the huge wave washed them away and I was yelled at for losing them, not willing to tell my parents what happened. So that's why I will never swim in the ocean again, you can literally just drown there and no one will know where you are and die alone.



Oh geez.. sorry to hear that :c
but yeah I mean I could swim pretty well, but I don't really trust the sea water especially the one back in Santa Monica bleh ~
it's so dirty @~@


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Ok, as of this summer I went to the shore with my family, as I like to do things alone I told my parents I was going to go swim in the ocean and I stranded off. I was swimming until there was this huge wave that hit me, I almost drowned in the first wave and after that wave passed another wave hit me again, not as bad but still bad. I lost my glasses as the huge wave washed them away and I was yelled at for losing them, not willing to tell my parents what happened. So that's why I will never swim in the ocean again, you can literally just drown there and no one will know where you are and die alone.



What was so bad about telling your parents what happened? I can't imagine the consequences being worse than just saying you lost them.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> oh for goodness sake i swim in the sea all the time
> the ocean is the best place to swim but why tf did you swim in glasses and not contacts? lol thats crazy



I wasn't they're were on the sand far back but the wave so so big it got so far it took my glasses along with other people's stuff.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi Guys Im Awake and Partially DeadI woke Up At 6 In The Morning And Couldn't Sleep


----------



## Damniel (Sep 3, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> What was so bad about telling your parents what happened? I can't imagine the consequences being worse than just saying you lost them.



I didn't tell them I nearly drowned they thought I was wearing them but simply lost them. I don't want to tell them how scary it was, they worry to much.


----------



## himeki (Sep 3, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hi Guys Im Awake and Partially DeadI woke Up At 6 In The Morning And Couldn't Sleep



I have to wake up at 6.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 3, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I wasn't they're were on the sand far back but the wave so so big it got so far it took my glasses along with other people's stuff.



Oh I see.. but yeah if you have bad eyesight I would suggest getting prescribed goggles or as MayorEvvie said maybe contacts too
that sucks :c


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hi Guys Im Awake and Partially DeadI woke Up At 6 In The Morning And Couldn't Sleep



At least you're awake at a decent enough time.
I sometimes wake up at 2-3 in the morning for no apparent reason.


----------



## himeki (Sep 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Oh I see.. but yeah if you have bad eyesight I would suggest getting prescribed goggles or as MayorEvvie said maybe contacts too
> that sucks :c



Working in cycling Francine ATM!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I have to wake up at 6.



Why? Im sorry  . For Me I Dont Usaully Wake Up Anytime Earlier Then 1Pm Cause I have nothing to do.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Working in cycling Francine ATM!



Wooo~!! yayy sankyuuu  o w o <3


----------



## Jacob (Sep 3, 2015)

So i need an idea for a new avatar.. this one is not working for me lol


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 3, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> So i need an idea for a new avatar.. this one is not working for me lol



Bump an Avatar From The Devil Is A Part-Time Worker!?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 3, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> So i need an idea for a new avatar.. this one is not working for me lol





Here you go.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 3, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Bump an Avatar From The Devil Is A Part-Time Worker!?



I was gonna have sidou maou, but I didnt find any pics i liked, I will probably edit one later, thanks 


Call me Daniel said:


> View attachment 146095
> Here you go.



oh wonderful


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 3, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> View attachment 146095
> Here you go.



Lol xP


----------



## Damniel (Sep 3, 2015)

```

```



Jacob_lawall said:


> I was gonna have sidou maou, but I didnt find any pics i liked, I will probably edit one later, thanks
> 
> 
> oh wonderful





Spoiler: I'm more partial to this one



 
it's rendered too feel free to make an icon from it.



- - - Post Merge - - -

totally worth the 4 tbt to post.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 3, 2015)

@Jacob_Lawall What About This One...http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...d=0CB8QMygDMANqFQoTCJrvwp_Z28cCFUI6iAodicYAxg


----------



## Damniel (Sep 3, 2015)

Glad to see you took my suggestion, you are supporting him in his campaign.
KANYE WEST WILL DO HIS KANYE BEST, 2020.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 3, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> @Jacob_Lawall What About This One...http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...d=0CB8QMygDMANqFQoTCJrvwp_Z28cCFUI6iAodicYAxg



Thats a good one!
It would be a hassle to render tho, and I don't like the background, so once I get motivation, I will start working on that lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> Glad to see you took my suggestion, you are supporting him in his campaign.
> KANYE WEST WILL DO HIS KANYE BEST, 2020.



you rendered this image so poorly smh I had to do it myself


----------



## Damniel (Sep 3, 2015)

I just found it online not my fault.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 3, 2015)

Here ya go Jake


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Here ya go Jake



D'aww~ it's adorable. :3


----------



## Jacob (Sep 3, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Here ya go Jake



AWW HAHAH I LOVE THAT

its a lil girly doe


----------



## himeki (Sep 3, 2015)

Neokoya! Francine is in boxes!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 3, 2015)

ha! Here's another


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 3, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> So i need an idea for a new avatar.. this one is not working for me lol



Medusa. Always choose Medusa.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 3, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Medusa. Always choose Medusa.


Chose because Shrek is love, Shrek is life.


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 3, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Chose because Shrek is love, Shrek is life.



No. Medusa, lol


----------



## himeki (Sep 3, 2015)

Naekoya, I kinda need francine taking soon, because if I move her into my other town she'll be a pain in the butt to get out, and I'm sleeping soon...


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 3, 2015)

Just woke up.. QQ so sleepy.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Just woke up.. QQ so sleepy.



Hello, I'll be committing karoshi soon.
School is such a hell. </3


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 3, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hello, I'll be committing karoshi soon.
> School is such a hell. </3



What's Karoshi? o:


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> What's Karoshi? o:



Japanese term for Death from Overwork.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 3, 2015)

✧ Quest Log has been updated! All your pps is up to date! c:​



MayorEvvie said:


> Hi Miharu! How are you?


HEYY!~ I'm great!!! What about you? <3



DaCoSim said:


> Congrats Daniel!!!!!! Hiya Miharu! Hiya Jacob! How're you guys today?



HIII!!! I'm doing great!! A little tired from watching a 6 hour gameplay HAHAHA XD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 3, 2015)

Congrats Daniel on guessing the snack! 

Also, I'm sorry I haven't been very active here.  I've been really busy lately, and not had much free time with the new school year.  And I'm really sad to see oswaldies go ;_; they'll be missed.  I myself have been contemplating going on hiatus again/leaving TBT due to being so insanely busy, but I'll try to still be active as much as I can.

On a side note, how is everyone doing?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 3, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Congrats Daniel on guessing the snack!
> 
> Also, I'm sorry I haven't been very active here.  I've been really busy lately, and not had much free time with the new school year.  And I'm really sad to see oswaldies go ;_; they'll be missed.  I myself have been contemplating going on hiatus again/leaving TBT due to being so insanely busy, but I'll try to still be active as much as I can.
> 
> On a side note, how is everyone doing?



Awww no worries!! You don't have to apologize at all!!! > v< We all have lives so it's no surprise if someone is or isn't active! XD I wish you luck with school!!!

And aww!!! ;v ; Yeah that's completely understandable!! I'll definitely miss you if you decide to go hiatus!!

I'm doing great!! Just getting ready for work now! Hahaha XD How about you? c:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Awww no worries!! You don't have to apologize at all!!! > v< We all have lives so it's no surprise if someone is or isn't active! XD I wish you luck with school!!!
> 
> And aww!!! ;v ; Yeah that's completely understandable!! I'll definitely miss you if you decide to go hiatus!!
> 
> I'm doing great!! Just getting ready for work now! Hahaha XD How about you? c:



Okay, thank you! ^-^

And I probably won't, or at least I'll definitely be back around october for sure c: That's when I'm moving and I'll more than likely have more free time around then since things will be canceled~

I'm doing good too!  I'm getting ready right now to go to karate >o< I'll be back later tonight


----------



## Miharu (Sep 3, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Okay, thank you! ^-^
> 
> And I probably won't, or at least I'll definitely be back around october for sure c: That's when I'm moving and I'll more than likely have more free time around then since things will be canceled~
> 
> I'm doing good too!  I'm getting ready right now to go to karate >o< I'll be back later tonight



Sweet!!  Can't wait until you have more free time!!
That's great!! Have fun doing karate!! XD

_________________________________________________________________

I'll see you guys all later as well!! I'm heading off to work and won't be back for another 6-7 hours! Have fun you guys! c: (I'll probably lurk on my phone while I'm on break or something ahaha)


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Sweet!!  Can't wait until you have more free time!!
> That's great!! Have fun doing karate!! XD
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> ...



Have a nice one, Mimi~


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 3, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> lol'ing at "you must be dense, right?"
> thats clever
> 
> Congrats on 4k posts everyone yee!
> ...


school sucks and i might be going to boston to see one direction again
I HAVE FOUR DAYS TO READ A BOOK THAT I DON'T EVEN HAVE

congrats daniel!!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 3, 2015)

Haha thanks! But hi guys.


----------



## mintellect (Sep 3, 2015)

I don't have a Popsicle but I'd love to join, can I be added to the Popsicles in freezing list? c:


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 3, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I don't have a Popsicle but I'd love to join, can I be added to the Popsicles in freezing list? c:



Hello! and welcome to Team Popsicle :3
No problem! I'll be sure to let Miharu know that you'd like to be added to the list ~


----------



## Taj (Sep 3, 2015)

Neester says hi

























Neester says bye


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 3, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Neester says hi
> 
> Neester says bye


hey danny!!
bye danny!!


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 3, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Neester says hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noooo neester dont goooo ;3;


----------



## Jacob (Sep 3, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> I HAVE FOUR DAYS TO READ A BOOK THAT I DON'T EVEN HAVE



ME TOO
I HAVE A TEST ON TUESDAY 

My plan is to just read a whole bunch of summaries


----------



## Damniel (Sep 3, 2015)

Ok so I just started to try making art again. It's been over a year since I've done tradional art so it's a little weird looking...and not the best but here it is.


Spoiler: not so good art


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

This may not be the place to ask, but does anyone have any familiarity with the MLA Guidelines?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> Ok so I just started to try making art again. It's been over a year since I've done tradional art so it's a little weird looking...and not the best but here it is.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: not so good art
> ...



It's pretty good for not drawing in over a year.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 3, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> This may not be the place to ask, but does anyone have any familiarity with the MLA Guidelines?



I had mla format drilled into my memory last year, what do u need?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I had mla format drilled into my memory last year, what do u need?



I'm having trouble coming up with an introduction to start off my essay. Like, the basic build up to the thesis statement.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 3, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I'm having trouble coming up with an introduction to start off my essay. Like, the basic build up to the thesis statement.



Oh ok, first of all what is your essay about? Are you trying to support a side, prove something, teach the reader something, or go against something?


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 3, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Ok so I just started to try making art again. It's been over a year since I've done tradional art so it's a little weird looking...and not the best but here it is.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: not so good art
> ...





Ha!!! Funny you said that as I was doodling my villagers just a bit ago!! I like your flower!! I need to see if I have the owl I drew a few months ago on my imgur.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Oh ok, first of all what is your essay about? Are you trying to support a side, prove something, teach the reader something, or go against something?



The general idea is to choose 3 quotes from the book to write an essay that examines the theme of good and evil while considering the ideas of war and oppression


----------



## Jacob (Sep 3, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I'm having trouble coming up with an introduction to start off my essay. Like, the basic build up to the thesis statement.



Ok so the thesis statement typically answers a major question/ the whole question of the essay.
The thesis statement includes the first point in each body paragraph. All the body paragraphs are just a breakdown of the thesis statement.


Say the essay is about the Colors.

your thesis statement would be something like:

"Every color on the spectrum is composed of at least 1 of the 3 primary colors, which are Red, Yellow, and Blue."

Then you would write 3 paragraphs as body paragraphs, and each paragraph would be about a different primary color.
the first paragraph: red
Second: blue
3rd paragraph: yellow.

Does this make any sense? or am I confusing you?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Ok so the thesis statement typically answers a major question/ the whole question of the essay.
> The thesis statement includes the first point in each body paragraph. All the body paragraphs are just a breakdown of the thesis statement.
> 
> 
> ...



I think I understand, now all I have to do is find the major question.
Thanks a ton, Jacob!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 3, 2015)

Here it is! 



Spoiler











I still need to finish the tree.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 3, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHHH NICE


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 3, 2015)

Jacob the tutor!! hahah :3



DaCoSim said:


> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aw that's so cute! very nice! c:


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty eyes~


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 3, 2015)

Thx guys!!! I luv owls


----------



## Damniel (Sep 3, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> The general idea is to choose 3 quotes from the book to write an essay that examines the theme of good and evil while considering the ideas of war and oppression



If that is what your essay is about oppression and war, you should start of with stating the book like "the war between the birds and the bees is a book written by Michael Jackson. It is about blah blah blah little kids blah blah hehe blah. The book also talks about war and oppression"."I like turtles" is your thesis. And after that explain your 3 points supporting your idea. Never talk to the reader like it tells YOU or teaches us. Also never support your opposing side in anyway. Hope this helps!

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's cute!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> If that is what your essay is about oppression and war, you should start of with stating the book like "the war between the birds and the bees is a book written by Michael Jackson. It is about blah blah blah little kids blah blah hehe blah. The book also talks about war and oppression"."I like turtles" is your thesis. And after that explain your 3 points supporting your idea. Never talk to the reader like it tells YOU or teaches us. Also never support your opposing side in anyway. Hope this helps!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Your version of a thesis statement is pretty vague.. xD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 3, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Your version of a thesis statement is pretty vague.. xD



http://youtu.be/CMNry4PE93Y

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok a more developed Thesis "I like turtles, they're green, shiny, and turtley appearance makes them the dominant species of the world."
A+


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 3, 2015)

i swear i breathe mla format and essay writing bc my teacher last year was obsessed with writing in a perfect structure!! half the stuff we learned about writing wasn't even in the curriculum it was the hardest class imo


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> i swear i breathe mla format and essay writing bc my teacher last year was obsessed with writing in a perfect structure!! half the stuff we learned about writing wasn't even in the curriculum it was the hardest class imo



I nearly failed English in 9th grade due to my teacher being extremely rough about grading essays. Nearly half the class got an average of 65-80. It was only tougher due to having multiple requirements that dropped our grade on the paper down to a 50% automatically if 3 of them were to not be adhered to.


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 3, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I nearly failed English in 9th grade due to my teacher being extremely rough about grading essays. Nearly half the class got an average of 65-80. It was only tougher due to having multiple requirements that dropped our grade on the paper down to a 50% automatically if 3 of them were to not be adhered to.


one time she took off 10 points because i didn't add in page numbers
but ya she graded essays pretty harsh too but i've never been bad at writing so i did fine
it was just a really annoying class to take since you really had to be careful with writing ur essays correctly


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> one time she took off 10 points because i didn't add in page numbers
> but ya she graded essays pretty harsh too but i've never been bad at writing so i did fine
> it was just a really annoying class to take since you really had to be careful with writing ur essays correctly



Are you sure it wasn't just the teacher? Some are more strict than others.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

that sounds like more like college level o ___ o


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> that sounds like more like college level o ___ o



Do they? I never really thought of it like that to be frank.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 4, 2015)

Hey Guys What Chu Doin?

Also Quest 8 Spicy Soup?


----------



## Jacob (Sep 4, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hey Guys What Chu Doin?
> 
> Also Quest 8 Spicy Soup?



watching the voice kids videos


----------



## Damniel (Sep 4, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hey Guys What Chu Doin?
> 
> Also Quest 8 Spicy Soup?



Quest 8 already ended, it was spicy Japanese rice crackers.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 4, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Quest 8 already ended, it was spicy Japanese rice crackers.



O Thanks For The Info Sorry Did not know


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 4, 2015)

it really was the teacher haha
she was just really uptight and was only focused on drilling the curriculum into our heads??
like cmon have some fun we're gonna be here all year 
and @ naekoya ya my school district has advanced classes which are like 3 grades ahead 
so i'm basically doing college work


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 4, 2015)

Lol Im always on so Late I never know whats going on xP


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

Mine has Advanced, AP, and Honors and some SLAs.
I took Advanced English in 9th grade, which is basically the same thing from regular classes from what I've heard, but due to how poorly I did then, I'm now too terrified to take another advanced class.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Do they? I never really thought of it like that to be frank.



yeah college professors don't go easy on you at all 
it's either you pass or pretty much fail (in some cases)
unless you get a real cool chill prof. then that's a different story = w =


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah college professors don't go easy on you at all
> it's either you pass or pretty much fail (in some cases)
> unless you get a real cool chill prof. then that's a different story = w =



;w; I'm not looking forward to college anymore.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> ;w; I'm not looking forward to college anymore.



Don't fret... it's not really that bad as it sounds ~
besides it's more lenient than highschool, cause your classes won't be like everyday 
it'll be like 2 days a week or something like that
so that way you have more time to work on your stuff ;3


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Don't fret... it's not really that bad as it sounds ~
> besides it's more lenient than highschool, cause your classes won't be like everyday
> it'll be like 2 days a week or something like that
> so that way you have more time to work on your stuff ;3



I guess, but I feel most of that stuff will be just staying in a room and studying for some weekly test all day, fufufu~
Speaking of which, how was your first few weeks of college if I may ask?


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 4, 2015)

Think I'll get back to plotting stitchface.


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 4, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Think I'll get back to plotting stitchface.


ooo good luck!!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 4, 2015)

Hey back


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I guess, but I feel most of that stuff will be just staying in a room and studying for some weekly test all day, fufufu~
> Speaking of which, how was your first few weeks of college if I may ask?



Pretty hectic as well.. cause people who signed up for a class would try out the class 
and the school gives you like a week for you to able to withdraw from the class without getting any marks on your 
transcript 
so it has it's ups & downs o w o


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Pretty hectic as well.. cause people who signed up for a class would try out the class
> and the school gives you like a week for you to able to withdraw from the class without getting any marks on your
> transcript
> so it has it's ups & downs o w o



We get trials? Well, that's a relief~
I sort of expected it to be cumbersome to transfer from one class to another if you didn't like your current one.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 4, 2015)

Quest 4 Copleted Posted 200 Replies!

Also Miharu If You Are On When Did You Give Me My Team Popsicle Badge If You Remember? Its For Quest 3 and Also Would Like To Start Quest 3


----------



## Jacob (Sep 4, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Quest 4 Copleted Posted 200 Replies!
> 
> Also Miharu If You Are On When Did You Give Me My Team Popsicle Badge If You Remember? Its For Quest 3 and Also Would Like To Start Quest 3



I will message her for you


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 4, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I will message her for you



Thx


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> We get trials? Well, that's a relief~
> I sort of expected it to be cumbersome to transfer from one class to another if you didn't like your current one.



that's college life for you ;3
haha


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 4, 2015)

How Long Do We Have For The 500 Post Quest? Also The Only One Who Has 500 replies On Here Is Miharu lol xP


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 4, 2015)

Woo! Good job death! I hit 200 today as well!!!!  sorry guys. I'm not too chatty right now. Plotting stitchy and watching kill the messenger. I'll prob pop in every so often for a bit.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 4, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Woo! Good job death! I hit 200 today as well!!!!  sorry guys. I'm not too chatty right now. Plotting stitchy and watching kill the messenger. I'll prob pop in every so often for a bit.



Plotting Stitchy? Whats that? Also Thanks And Congrats To You Too!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

I think I'll head to bed now. Night all, hopefully I won't get dizzy in the morning. @~@


----------



## Jacob (Sep 4, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> How Long Do We Have For The 500 Post Quest? Also The Only One Who Has 500 replies On Here Is Miharu lol xP



you have a while do not worry ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> I think I'll head to bed now. Night all, hopefully I won't get dizzy in the morning. @~@



good night!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 4, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> How Long Do We Have For The 500 Post Quest? Also The Only One Who Has 500 replies On Here Is Miharu lol xP


_I will get there one day._


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 4, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I think I'll head to bed now. Night all, hopefully I won't get dizzy in the morning. @~@



Night

@Jacob_lawall

Ok


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 4, 2015)

Hey, Jane, did you get frannie yet??? 

Death, I'm plotting stitches. I call him stitchy and stitchface.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 4, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hey, Jane, did you get frannie yet???
> 
> Death, I'm plotting stitches. I call him stitchy and stitchface.



Oh Lol xP He Used To Be One Of My Fav Villagers!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 4, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oh Lol xP He Used To Be One Of My Fav Villagers!



Yep. I adore him. He came from my son  I've had him for over a year but made all my villagers go on vacay in another town after my Francine went into boxes so I cycled my main so I could move them back in.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 4, 2015)

Im Feeling Stupid I Keep Trying To Rotate My Sigs But I Keep Getting It Wrong DX


----------



## Jacob (Sep 4, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Yep. I adore him. He came from my son  I've had him for over a year but made all my villagers go on vacay in another town after my Francine went into boxes so I cycled my main so I could move them back in.



do all ur kids still play?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 4, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Yep. I adore him. He came from my son  I've had him for over a year but made all my villagers go on vacay in another town after my Francine went into boxes so I cycled my main so I could move them back in.



Oh Is That Why You Love Him So Much?


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 4, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> do all ur kids still play?



Only my littlest guy plays a lot. The rest of them pretty much gave it up a year ago. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oh Is That Why You Love Him So Much?



Yep! He was a starter in my son's town and I was super envious. When he told my son he wanted to move, he told me and let me have him.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 4, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Only my littlest guy plays a lot. The rest of them pretty much gave it up a year ago.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh Dang Hes Lucky On His First Try To And He Wanted To Save Him So He Gave Him To You? Also I Got My SigRotater To Work


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hey, Jane, did you get frannie yet???
> 
> Death, I'm plotting stitches. I call him stitchy and stitchface.



Hii ~ no not yet! actually I'm waiting on MayorEvvie to come back on and let me know if she still has her available or not
I missed her msg today, cause I had to step out to take care of some errands earlier T^T


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 4, 2015)

Is anyone on lol Its So Quiet Tonight ^-^


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Is anyone on lol Its So Quiet Tonight ^-^



it's usually quiet now since mostly everyone started school and stuff = w =


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> it's usually quiet now since mostly everyone started school and stuff = w =



Ik Except Me I Barely Have My Oreintation In 7 days


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ik Except Me I Barely Have My Oreintation In 7 days



Oh i see.. fun > w> hahah


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Oh i see.. fun > w> hahah



Ima Be Nervous lol xP


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 4, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oh Dang Hes Lucky On His First Try To And He Wanted To Save Him So He Gave Him To You? Also I Got My SigRotater To Work





Oh good!!! Yeah. I got him most of his dreamies and stitchy was not one he wanted so he gave him to me  my kids are pretty sweet! I had wanted stitchy since acww but had never had him. He's my #2 fav villager. (Bet you all know my #1!!!) btw, just finished this movie so I'm bout to go to bed. Gotta get my little one on the bus in 6 hours. Night night peepers!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 4, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Oh good!!! Yeah. I got him most of his dreamies and stitchy was not one he wanted so he gave him to me  my kids are pretty sweet! I had wanted stitchy since acww but had never had him. He's my #2 fav villager. (Bet you all know my #1!!!) btw, just finished this movie so I'm bout to go to bed. Gotta get my little one on the bus in 6 hours. Night night peepers!



Night ^-^


----------



## himeki (Sep 4, 2015)

Bleh....woke up late....


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Oh good!!! Yeah. I got him most of his dreamies and stitchy was not one he wanted so he gave him to me  my kids are pretty sweet! I had wanted stitchy since acww but had never had him. He's my #2 fav villager. (Bet you all know my #1!!!) btw, just finished this movie so I'm bout to go to bed. Gotta get my little one on the bus in 6 hours. Night night peepers!



aw okie good night! c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Bleh....woke up late....



welcome back to the living = w =
hahah! <3


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Bleh....woke up late....



That Sucks Ik How You Feel.


----------



## himeki (Sep 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> welcome back to the living = w =
> hahah! <3



luckily, I managed to pack my bag, get ready and do my makeup in 14 minutes!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> luckily, I managed to pack my bag, get ready and do my makeup in 14 minutes!



Hahah! Pro stats over here x3
yeah usually when i go out with my bf too 
always last min, but still get my make up done! ;D


----------



## Miharu (Sep 4, 2015)

I'M OFF WORRRKKK!~ WOOOO!! Hey guys!! <3 I'll be reading back on all the messages I've missed!  Be ready to see LOTS of quotes hahaha XD


----------



## himeki (Sep 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hahah! Pro stats over here x3
> yeah usually when i go out with my bf too
> always last min, but still get my make up done! ;D



Gosh yep.
Or, I just wake up way to late like always lol


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'M OFF WORRRKKK!~ WOOOO!! Hey guys!! <3 I'll be reading back on all the messages I've missed!  Be ready to see LOTS of quotes hahaha XD


WELCOME BACK LOVER!!! <3
hahaha ok x3


MayorEvvie said:


> Gosh yep.
> Or, I just wake up way to late like always lol


Ikr.. and just grab your stuff and bounce! xD


----------



## himeki (Sep 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Ikr.. and just grab your stuff and bounce! xD



Yup! Just gotta do it lol



and often I would actually just set my alarm later so I could sleep more lmao


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yup! Just gotta do it lol
> 
> 
> 
> and often I would actually just set my alarm later so I could sleep more lmao



yeah like that extra 5-10 min helps! like no joke! x3


----------



## Miharu (Sep 4, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I don't have a Popsicle but I'd love to join, can I be added to the Popsicles in freezing list? c:


Yay!~ Welcome to TP! It's always nice to see new faces! I hope you enjoy yourself in TP!  I just added you to the Popsicles in freezing roster! c: 



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Quest 4 Copleted Posted 200 Replies!
> 
> Also Miharu If You Are On When Did You Give Me My Team Popsicle Badge If You Remember? Its For Quest 3 and Also Would Like To Start Quest 3


Congrats!! I've updated your Quest Log!  

Also it doesn't matter what date I gave you your badge, you MUST state that you'll like to start Quest#3 and you MUST have the badge or one of TP's signatures/banners on your signature for your quest to start! c: Once you've stated you want to start Quest#3 and once I see the signature/badge/banner on your signature, that's when your time starts! c: 

Also Avatars do not count. XD 



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> How Long Do We Have For The 500 Post Quest? Also The Only One Who Has 500 replies On Here Is Miharu lol xP


It tells you the time limit underneath each Quests!~ c: 



DaCoSim said:


> Woo! Good job death! I hit 200 today as well!!!!  sorry guys. I'm not too chatty right now. Plotting stitchy and watching kill the messenger. I'll prob pop in every so often for a bit.


OHH CONGRATS!!! XD Would you like to take Quest #4 then? ;D 



MayorEvvie said:


> luckily, I managed to pack my bag, get ready and do my makeup in 14 minutes!


That's amazing ahaha omfg xD It takes me forever to do make up (but it's more cosplay make up then normal make up ahahah) XD 



naekoya said:


> WELCOME BACK LOVER!!! <3
> hahaha ok x3
> 
> Ikr.. and just grab your stuff and bounce! xD


THANK YOUUU BAEEEE <3 Glad to be back!!! <3


----------



## himeki (Sep 4, 2015)

Miharu said:
			
		

> That's amazing ahaha omfg xD It takes me forever to do make up (but it's more cosplay make up then normal make up ahahah) XD


standard makeup is just ew i wish I could be yuno gasai/undertaker/grell everyday BUT I CANT WAAAAAAh


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> standard makeup is just ew i wish I could be yuno gasai/undertaker/grell everyday BUT I CANT WAAAAAAh



I don't even have a make up style as you can see on my avvy.. just slap it on and if it looks good enough for me i'm out the door xD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 4, 2015)

I Would like to start quest 3


----------



## Miharu (Sep 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> standard makeup is just ew i wish I could be yuno gasai/undertaker/grell everyday BUT I CANT WAAAAAAh


Regular make up makes me look so much older ; v ; I just prefer no make up ahahah!!! COSPLAY MAKEUP FTW THOUGH <3 But it literally takes me about 2 hours to put on cosplay make up omfg (mainly due to eyeliner and fake lashes ;v ; )



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I Would like to start quest 3


I don't see the badge or any TP signatures/banners on your sig ; v ; I know it's on rotation, but I keep refreshing and I don't see it xD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

Yeah I only see 2 sigs in rotation atm :s


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 4, 2015)

So sick of this flu.. :c I've been getting it so often lately.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> So sick of this flu.. :c I've been getting it so often lately.



oh noes D:
did you get like the flu shot or something?


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 4, 2015)

No.. :c I probs should, though. I've had it 3 times in the past 6 months.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> No.. :c I probs should, though. I've had it 3 times in the past 6 months.



Oh my.. I think I've been out with a really bad cold for nearly 2 weeks I think @~@


----------



## himeki (Sep 4, 2015)

Miharu said:
			
		

> Regular make up makes me look so much older ; v ; I just prefer no make up ahahah!!! COSPLAY MAKEUP FTW THOUGH <3 But it literally takes me about 2 hours to put on cosplay make up omfg (mainly due to eyeliner and fake lashes ;v ; )


OMG YASSS COSPLAY MAKEUP

it is awesome like so much fun~ I want to get some circle lenses but I haven't decided where and which to get yet e.e


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> OMG YASSS COSPLAY MAKEUP
> 
> it is awesome like so much fun~ I want to get some circle lenses but I haven't decided where and which to get yet e.e



Miharu and I usually buy our lenses at PinkyParadise or Candylens :3
I just recently ordered mine and it's coming in later today!! Weee can't sleep.. rip xD haha


----------



## sock (Sep 4, 2015)

I don't wear makeup either whoop whoop! 

We should have a Team Bareface xDD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

Blargh, moorning~
I'm surprised I don't feel worse for only going to sleep at 2 in the morning. x.x


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yay!~ Welcome to TP! It's always nice to see new faces! I hope you enjoy yourself in TP!  I just added you to the Popsicles in freezing roster! c:
> 
> 
> Congrats!! I've updated your Quest Log!
> ...




Yes please! I like like to sign up for quest #4  thx luvie!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just finished reading the writing submissions. That was a super hard choice!!!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

Morning everyone! =w=


----------



## Damniel (Sep 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Morning everyone! =w=



Morning!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 4, 2015)

Morning Jane and Jacob! How are you guys?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

Woke up early today haha! 
but all in all pretty good :3
how are you guys?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Morning everyone! =w=



Morning~


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 4, 2015)

Good morning~


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 4, 2015)

hii and good morning to everyone who just woke up c:
i just placed my vote for the tbt writing contest !!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Woke up early today haha!
> but all in all pretty good :3
> how are you guys?



I'm good. How are you?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I'm good. How are you?



good! in a trade atm.. keep getting these error msg time to time with some people
but usually the trade goes smoothly tho @~@


----------



## himeki (Sep 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> good! in a trade atm.. keep getting these error msg time to time with some people
> but usually the trade goes smoothly tho @~@



psst

are you ok for Francine?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> psst
> 
> are you ok for Francine?



Evvie!! yess just wrapping up a trade atm almost done! c:


----------



## himeki (Sep 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Evvie!! yess just wrapping up a trade atm almost done! c:



Cool! I'll open my gates whenever you want to


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Cool! I'll open my gates whenever you want to



Alright cool I'm ready to pick her up! Adding you now :3 <3
thank you soooo much!


----------



## himeki (Sep 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Alright cool I'm ready to pick her up! Adding you now :3 <3
> thank you soooo much!



Open!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Open!



on me way ~ ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

aww yeee ~ !! got Francine thank you MayorEvvie!! <3 >w<


----------



## himeki (Sep 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> on me way ~ ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> aww yeee ~ !! got Francine thank you MayorEvvie!! <3 >w<



You're welcome!


And lol, was too distracted playing Mirai's demon to preorder XD I did though, and it should arrive on release day!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> 
> And lol, was too distracted playing Mirai's demon to preorder XD I did though, and it should arrive on release day!



Nice!! let me know how it is once you try it out! c:
I'm going to go play some Diablo 3 now 
might reply slow  ;D

and thanks for Francine!! I promise to take good care of her ; v; <3


----------



## himeki (Sep 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Nice!! let me know how it is once you try it out! c:
> I'm going to go play some Diablo 3 now
> might reply slow  ;D
> 
> and thanks for Francine!! I promise to take good care of her ; v; <3



Will do!


also please exscuse the fact she is in a tokyo ghoul shirt lol


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Will do!
> 
> 
> also please exscuse the fact she is in a tokyo ghoul shirt lol



noo I love it!! <3 i think it's really cute hehe


----------



## himeki (Sep 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> noo I love it!! <3 i think it's really cute hehe


Ah, great! Overall , good turnouts!


and, eee, this week is gonna go so slowly because of it e.e


----------



## himeki (Sep 4, 2015)

bumpsies?


----------



## roseflower (Sep 4, 2015)

Hello everyone Finally it`s Friday, weekend is coming!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hello everyone Finally it`s Friday, weekend is coming!



Haha, that's bad for me. This'll be my last weekend before school starts.


----------



## roseflower (Sep 4, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Haha, that's bad for me. This'll be my last weekend before school starts.



Enjoy this last weekend before school!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Enjoy this last weekend before school!



I hope I can, I still need to work on my essay first though.
So, how has your week been so far?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 4, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Enjoy this last weekend before school!



Nooooooooooo school.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Nooooooooooo school.



Noooooooooo stupidly boring essays with a stupid format!


----------



## roseflower (Sep 4, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I hope I can, I still need to work on my essay first though.
> So, how has your week been so far?



Mine was okay, I was a bit busy, now I hope I can relax this weekend, how was your week? 
Good luck with your essay!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Mine was okay, I was a bit busy, now I hope I can relax this weekend, how was your week?
> Good luck with your essay!



'Tis been quite bland, but now I'm frantic as all heck. ovo;
And thank you! ^^


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 4, 2015)

heyho!

i made so much caramel corn last night and it is soooo good!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 4, 2015)

Need your help guys!!!! OK. Just got back form the store. So I went by gamestop. Here is the dilemma/possibilities or whatever u want to call it. I REALLY want the new HHD bundle with the new 3ds with the 2 faceplates.  BUT, I am NOT going to just outright buy it. First, I will have at LEAST a $50 gift card after I redeem my reward points. I can do one of 2 things after that. 


1: trade in my midnight purple 3ds (99% perfect condition) for only $30-40

2: trade in my new 3ds (the black one that came out last Feb) for $100 

I am also getting a box of HHD amiibo cards which'll be around $150. What would you guys do???


----------



## roseflower (Sep 4, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> heyho!
> 
> i made so much caramel corn last night and it is soooo good!



Yummy, sounds great


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> heyho!
> 
> i made so much caramel corn last night and it is soooo good!



I've never tried that, now I want some~ T^T


----------



## roseflower (Sep 4, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Need your help guys!!!! OK. Just got back form the store. So I went by gamestop. Here is the dilemma/possibilities or whatever u want to call it. I REALLY want the new HHD bundle with the new 3ds with the 2 faceplates.  BUT, I am NOT going to just outright buy it. First, I will have at LEAST a $50 gift card after I redeem my reward points. I can do one of 2 things after that.
> 
> 
> 1: trade in my midnight purple 3ds (99% perfect condition) for only $30-40
> ...



Hmm, difficult, maybe option1?


----------



## Jacob (Sep 4, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Need your help guys!!!! OK. Just got back form the store. So I went by gamestop. Here is the dilemma/possibilities or whatever u want to call it. I REALLY want the new HHD bundle with the new 3ds with the 2 faceplates.  BUT, I am NOT going to just outright buy it. First, I will have at LEAST a $50 gift card after I redeem my reward points. I can do one of 2 things after that.
> 
> 
> 1: trade in my midnight purple 3ds (99% perfect condition) for only $30-40
> ...



if you are getting a new new 3ds, I recommend doing the 2nd option. No need to have 2 new 3ds's really.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 4, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> if you are getting a new new 3ds, I recommend doing the 2nd option. No need to have 2 new 3ds's really.



There is a size difference...







I kinda like having the 2 dif sizes.


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 4, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> heyho!
> 
> i made so much caramel corn last night and it is soooo good!


hii will!!
 @ dacosim
it really comes down to how much you want to pay. you seem to want to have two sizes, but if you keep the newer 3ds, you'll pay more since the midnight purple one is worth less.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 4, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> hii will!!
> @ dacosim
> it really comes down to how much you want to pay. you seem to want to have two sizes, but if you keep the newer 3ds, you'll pay more since the midnight purple one is worth less.



Yeah. I really do like having the 2 dif sizes. Hmmm wonder if I could sell it on eBay lol!!! Prob get more for it!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 4, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> if you are getting a new new 3ds, I recommend doing the 2nd option. No need to have 2 new 3ds's really.



Are just give it away as a gift that's what I did, then again we didn't need the money so it might be different for you.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 4, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Are just give it away as a gift that's what I did, then again we didn't need the money so it might be different for you.



I use both all the time though, so I really want to keep 2. I am on a budget. I can't go over $300 and either option should keep me under that. This will be X-mas from my hubby. LOL!!!


----------



## himeki (Sep 4, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Need your help guys!!!! OK. Just got back form the store. So I went by gamestop. Here is the dilemma/possibilities or whatever u want to call it. I REALLY want the new HHD bundle with the new 3ds with the 2 faceplates.  BUT, I am NOT going to just outright buy it. First, I will have at LEAST a $50 gift card after I redeem my reward points. I can do one of 2 things after that.
> 
> 
> 1: trade in my midnight purple 3ds (99% perfect condition) for only $30-40
> ...



I'd say sell the older DS. New 3ds are better, so you wont use the older one.


----------



## WonderK (Sep 4, 2015)

Afternoon people.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

WonderK said:


> Afternoon people.



Good evening, Korean Wonder.
How are you?


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 4, 2015)

WonderK said:


> Afternoon people.



Hiya  How's it going?


----------



## Jacob (Sep 4, 2015)

WonderK said:


> Jacob is so cool.



thanks WonderK


----------



## himeki (Sep 4, 2015)

WonderK said:


> Afternoon people.



Evening, WonderK! How are you today?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 4, 2015)

EYYY GUYS!~ <3 How are you guys all doing? x] Sorry if I don't chat much! I'll be pretty busy this weekend! XD I have work soon as well! Hahaha

But anyways what have you guys been up to? ;D Also we have a special announcement to make tomorrow! So stay tuned for it! <3


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 4, 2015)

Hiya Miharu!!!! How are ya today?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 4, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hiya Miharu!!!! How are ya today?



I'm doing great!! Just got back home from doing some errands! XD How about yourself?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> EYYY GUYS!~ <3 How are you guys all doing? x] Sorry if I don't chat much! I'll be pretty busy this weekend! XD I have work soon as well! Hahaha
> 
> But anyways what have you guys been up to? ;D Also we have a special announcement to make tomorrow! So stay tuned for it! <3



Heya Mimi!
Been binge-watching Rainbow Nisha Rokubou No Shichinin and I can't stop.
Must. Finish. q u q


----------



## Miharu (Sep 4, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Heya Mimi!
> Been binge-watching Rainbow Nisha Rokubou No Shichinin and I can't stop.
> Must. Finish. q u q



OHH! NICEEE What is it about?? XD

Also I'm currently reading Horimiya and I lovee ittt <3 Had to re-read it since I forgot some parts XD It's a great manga omfg so cute and funny ahaha XD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH! NICEEE What is it about?? XD
> 
> Also I'm currently reading Horimiya and I lovee ittt <3 Had to re-read it since I forgot some parts XD It's a great manga omfg so cute and funny ahaha XD



Well, it's a pit morbid. But the general idea is that male teenagers were sent into a sort of prison and the prison warden and doctor are doing everything they can to stop them from leaving. From getting other inmates to beat them up, to beating and starving them to death. 
Still pretty nice on how it's executed though~ c:


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 4, 2015)

OOh I just got new jeans and I'm in love <3333


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> OOh I just got new jeans and I'm in love <3333



Ooh, you finally found the man of your dreams after buying jeans? O:


----------



## Miharu (Sep 4, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Well, it's a pit morbid. But the general idea is that male teenagers were sent into a sort of prison and the prison warden and doctor are doing everything they can to stop them from leaving. From getting other inmates to beat them up, to beating and starving them to death.
> Still pretty nice on how it's executed though~ c:


OHHH Sounds awesome!!! Kind of sounds like Prison School! Hahaha XD I'll definitely check it out!! Thanks!  



MissLily123 said:


> OOh I just got new jeans and I'm in love <3333


OHH NICCEEE!!! <3


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm doing great!! Just got back home from doing some errands! XD How about yourself?



Doing ok!


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 4, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh, you finally found the man of your dreams after buying jeans? O:



LOL sure whatever. But I meant that I was in love with my jeans! They are so nice a haha! Not really "in love" with them but you know what i mean


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH Sounds awesome!!! Kind of sounds like Prison School! Hahaha XD I'll definitely check it out!! Thanks!
> 
> 
> OHH NICCEEE!!! <3



Welcomes~


----------



## Jacob (Sep 4, 2015)

If anyone is interested in buying an ice cream swirl, I am selling 2 more!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> If anyone is interested in buying an ice cream swirl, I am selling 2 more!



Would I be considered a popsicle member if I bought one? o:


----------



## Jacob (Sep 4, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Would I be considered a popsicle member if I bought one? o:



lol technically no xD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> lol technically no xD



Aaawwwh~ ;u;


----------



## Miharu (Sep 4, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Doing ok!


That's good!! <3 How's plot resetting  going for you? 



Alby-Kun said:


> Would I be considered a popsicle member if I bought one? o:


Unfortunately no ; v ; (popsicles > swirls mwuahahah) XD


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> That's good!! <3 How's plot resetting  going for you?
> 
> 
> Unfortunately no ; v ; (popsicles > swirls mwuahahah) XD



LOL, still plotting Stitchface...


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> LOL, still plotting Stitchface...



aww good luck! I just picked up Francine today
hopefully she doesn't plot near my rose garden ;n;


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> aww good luck! I just picked up Francine today
> hopefully she doesn't plot near my rose garden ;n;



Yeah. I'm bout to give up until hubby goes to bed, LOL!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Yeah. I'm bout to give up until hubby goes to bed, LOL!



haha yeah.. it's rough >~<


----------



## himeki (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi Miharu! How are you?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hi Miharu! How are you?



Ah she's afk watching anime and has work right after ;n; she won't be getting off till 9pm PST.


----------



## himeki (Sep 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Ah she's afk watching anime and has work right after ;n; she won't be getting off till 9pm PST.



Ah ok :/

How is everyone today?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm doing okay, a bit bored though.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Ah ok :/
> 
> How is everyone today?



Debating if I want to sell my peach or not xD haha
the temptation is too strong!!!


----------



## himeki (Sep 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Debating if I want to sell my peach or not xD haha
> the temptation is too strong!!!



Ahah! I felt like that with my apple.

Just watching gameplay videos of Ib at the moment! It's so creepy and downright awesome!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Ahah! I felt like that with my apple.
> 
> Just watching gameplay videos of Ib at the moment! It's so creepy and downright awesome!



Yeah, I'm trying to save up for future other collectibles I want to buy.. so dirt poor atm T^T </3
ooh yeah? haha


----------



## himeki (Sep 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to save up for future other collectibles I want to buy.. so dirt poor atm T^T </3
> ooh yeah? haha


yeah, Popsicles are pretty expensive ATM takes some saving XD


ohh its this really dark and spooky game with like evil paintings <3


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Ahah! I felt like that with my apple.
> 
> Just watching gameplay videos of Ib at the moment! It's so creepy and downright awesome!



Ooh~ have you checked out The Witch's House yet?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> yeah, Popsicles are pretty expensive ATM takes some saving XD
> 
> 
> ohh its this really dark and spooky game with like evil paintings <3



for reals ~ but now my quest is on buying chocolate cakes!! lol like that's ever going to happen ; v; </3
ahhh! I should check that out! :3


----------



## himeki (Sep 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> for reals ~ but now my quest is on buying chocolate cakes!! lol like that's ever going to happen ; v; </3
> ahhh! I should check that out! :3



I actually found it through a 96neko cover of Eh? Ah, Sou. (One of my favourite songs ever! ) about the game, so I decided to check it out!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I actually found it through a 96neko cover of Eh? Ah, Sou. (One of my favourite songs ever! ) about the game, so I decided to check it out!



nice! ;D

oh man.. getting sleepy all of the sudden haha gg


----------



## Damniel (Sep 4, 2015)

Oh no naekoya your almost 3 post away from being the third top poster! I'm doing homework so I can't post a lot. Dang.


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 4, 2015)

Morning all! c:


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Morning all! c:



Evenin'~


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 4, 2015)

hey Guys


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

Hey there! c:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 4, 2015)

How You Doing?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

Pretty good, about a 3rd of the ways done for my essay and ate a crapton of food today. Cx


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 4, 2015)

Ahhhh bummer. So the Amiibo cards here in the U.S. Will be $6 since there will be 6/pk. Daaaannnnggg. Gotta really save some $$$ now!!! Lol!


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 4, 2015)

Finally my flu is slowly getting better. QQ


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ahhhh bummer. So the Amiibo cards here in the U.S. Will be $6 since there will be 6/pk. Daaaannnnggg. Gotta really save some $$$ now!!! Lol!



What are Amiibo cards for anyways?


----------



## Taj (Sep 4, 2015)

Wait so the amiibo packs have random villagers? and how many in a pack?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 4, 2015)

Amiibo Cards Are For The New AC HHD


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 4, 2015)

Not sure if you should be posting about other teams in here, js. LMAO.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

Well, so long as it isn't trash talk, I think it's fine.


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 4, 2015)

Guess so, just a little strange to me I guess having another team post about their team in.. another team..


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 4, 2015)

Sorry Edited it and what do you have to do or download to do art on a computer?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Sorry Edited it and what do you have to do or download to do art on a computer?



Painttool sai, GIMP, PS


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Painttool sai, GIMP, PS



which one would you recommend the most and which is the best too you?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

I don't have an art tablet, so none of those would make my life an easier. </3


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 4, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I don't have an art tablet, so none of those would make my life an easier. </3



Same just wanna try it out on the computer because I suck at hand drawing


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> which one would you recommend the most and which is the best too you?


um.. if you're starting out I suggest using Paint tool sai, cause to me the tool settings etc seem a lot more easier to navi through
and for me I don't "technically" draw, but I use PS alot for making sigs and stuff like that :3
as you can see my personal sigs I made lol ~



Alby-Kun said:


> I don't have an art tablet, so none of those would make my life an easier. </3


aw I'm sorry D;
yeah I love my tablet.. can't live without it <3


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 4, 2015)

Photoshop Elements is my favourite to edit on, it's super easy to use. c:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> um.. if you're starting out I suggest using Paint tool sai, cause to me the tool settings etc seem a lot more easier to navi through
> and for me I don't "technically" draw, but I use PS alot for making sigs and stuff like that :3
> as you can see my personal sigs I made lol ~
> 
> ...



ok thanks!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> um.. if you're starting out I suggest using Paint tool sai, cause to me the tool settings etc seem a lot more easier to navi through
> and for me I don't "technically" draw, but I use PS alot for making sigs and stuff like that :3
> as you can see my personal sigs I made lol ~
> 
> ...



D'aww, no reason to apologize! ^^
I prefer drawing on paper anyways, it doesn't feel right sliding a pen across a smooth surface.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Photoshop Elements is my favourite to edit on, it's super easy to use. c:


I agree! ;D <3


D3athsdoppelganger said:


> ok thanks!


You're welcome! c:


Alby-Kun said:


> D'aww, no reason to apologize! ^^
> I prefer drawing on paper anyways, it doesn't feel right sliding a pen across a smooth surface.


Ah yes.. we all started out with that method ;3
yeah I actually love doing watercolor paintings tbh, but after taking graphic design and illustrator class during college made
me get use to the digital world more lol.
but definitely all for the good old fashion art style ;D


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 4, 2015)

Ok Thanks For advice


----------



## Jacob (Sep 4, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Photoshop Elements is my favourite to edit on, it's super easy to use. c:



agreed, however, I only have it on my dad's big computer, so I can't get it for my laptop.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 4, 2015)

can you do art on elements?


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 4, 2015)

Sureee can! c: I've always done so on there.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 4, 2015)

Hey guys! How are you all?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 4, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys! How are you all?



good any you? also can you do art on Elements?


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 4, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys! How are you all?


yo i'm good wbu


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 4, 2015)

Oh nvm oreoterror told me you can.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 5, 2015)

I AMMM FINALLY OFF WORKKK (≧∇≦)b I can't wait to get home hahahaha what have you guys been up to? (๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

Evening everyone! = w =
hope you're all ready for the weekends ~~~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> I AMMM FINALLY OFF WORKKK (≧∇≦)b I can't wait to get home hahahaha what have you guys been up to? (๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧



BAEEEEE HAS RETURNED!!!! <3333333


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I AMMM FINALLY OFF WORKKK (≧∇≦)b I can't wait to get home hahahaha what have you guys been up to? (๑?̀ㅂ?́)و✧



Welcome back, Mimi~!
And nothing special, just listening to anime openings while working on my essay.
Y'know, the usual and boring. =w=


----------



## Miharu (Sep 5, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Evening everyone! = w =
> hope you're all ready for the weekends ~~~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


EVENINGGGG BAE <3 I MISSED YOUUUU <3 



Alby-Kun said:


> Welcome back, Mimi~!
> And nothing special, just listening to anime openings while working on my essay.
> Y'know, the usual and boring. =w=


Thank you!!!  AND OHHH!~ Which opening songs?? XD I love anime opening songs <3 I find so many great singers/bands from them!! <3

Ohh!! Good luck on your essay!! How far are you? XD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> EVENINGGGG BAE <3 I MISSED YOUUUU <3



Missed you tooo!!! ;D <3


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 5, 2015)

aww hey jasmine!! how was work?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 5, 2015)

lost all my tbt what do you enter to download elements for art?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> EVENINGGGG BAE <3 I MISSED YOUUUU <3
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!  AND OHHH!~ Which opening songs?? XD I love anime opening songs <3 I find so many great singers/bands from them!! <3
> ...



Blood-C, HxH, Gintama, Beyond the Boundaries, and Rainbows~
I'm about halfway down, I should be able to finish by tomorrow night if I'm not feeling lazy! ^^


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 5, 2015)

hey miharu


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

She said she'll brb.. eating dinner atm ;D 
just giving you guys the heads up hehe


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 5, 2015)

naekoya said:


> She said she'll brb.. eating dinner atm ;D
> just giving you guys the heads up hehe



oh ok thx how do you download elements


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> oh ok thx how do you download elements



hm.. https://helpx.adobe.com/photoshop-elements/kb/photoshop-elements-downloads.html
maybe try there?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 5, 2015)

k thx


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 5, 2015)

Hiya guys! Jaz!!! How was work??? I was finally off tonight! Woo!!! Hubby grilled steaks and I saut?ed zucchini and squash


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hiya guys! Jaz!!! How was work??? I was finally off tonight! Woo!!! Hubby grilled steaks and I saut?ed zucchini and squash



omg that sounds soooo good o:
any leftovers for us!? hahaha

- - - Post Merge - - -



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> k thx



you're welcome ~


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 5, 2015)

Catching up...

Amiibo cards for AC- happy home designer. The U.S. Version will have 6 random cards per pack. I'm getting a box with 50 packs 

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> omg that sounds soooo good o:
> any leftovers for us!? hahaha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Ha!!! I wish! We have very spoiled pets! The dogs got the leftover steak and my birds got the veggies (mixed with some grapes and sweet potato.)


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 5, 2015)

hey daco


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Catching up...
> 
> Amiibo cards for AC- happy home designer. The U.S. Version will have 6 random cards per pack. I'm getting a box with 50 packs &#55357;&#56896;
> 
> ...



Luckyy! Oh I meant about the amiibo packs ahem* steak ; v; </3 LOLLL


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 5, 2015)

Hiya death!  
 Ha jaz, yeah both were worthy of envy! Ha!!!

I get to envy you guys though. I have a Wacom tablet and I suck worms at it. Here's my first attempt a long time ago. Lol!!!






- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops wrong one.

- - - Post Merge - - -






That's it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG!!!!! I made it into the photo contest!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> That's it.



whaat!!! that's adorable!!! o:
you should definitely do like headshots and/or full body of villagers!! ^^


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 5, 2015)

can someone tell me if my team looks good? the first page? heres the link

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...date-On-Pg6-Please-Read-Looking-For-New-Ideas!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 5, 2015)

Omg. I am just shocked I made it in!!! I'm so excited! I can't wait to tell my boys that theyre pic is up on tbt finals!!!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hiya death!
> Ha jaz, yeah both were worthy of envy! Ha!!!
> 
> I get to envy you guys though. I have a Wacom tablet and I suck worms at it. Here's my first attempt a long time ago. Lol!!!
> ...



Gah! Alby-kun is jelly of your tabby.
But that still looks adorable and pretty neat for your first piece on the tablet.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> can someone tell me if my team looks good? the first page? heres the link
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...date-On-Pg6-Please-Read-Looking-For-New-Ideas!


Looks pretty solid to me c:



DaCoSim said:


> Omg. I am just shocked I made it in!!! I'm so excited! I can't wait to tell my boys that theyre pic is up on tbt finals!!!



ahh congrats!!! wooo :3


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 5, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Looks pretty solid to me c:
> 
> 
> 
> ahh congrats!!! wooo :3



thanks and congrats daco!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 5, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> thanks and congrats daco!



Thx so much!!! I'm so stoked!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> Looks pretty solid to me c:
> 
> 
> 
> ahh congrats!!! wooo :3



Thx!!!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 5, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> aww hey jasmine!! how was work?


HI LIZZYYY!~ <3 Work was great!! I didn't have to close today so I'm happy about that ahahah XD How has your day been?



Alby-Kun said:


> Blood-C, HxH, Gintama, Beyond the Boundaries, and Rainbows~
> I'm about halfway down, I should be able to finish by tomorrow night if I'm not feeling lazy! ^^


OHH NICEE!! Ahhh Blood-C, HxH, and Gintama are amazinggg ahahah <3 I haven't watched Beyond the Boundaries yet though ahaha a lot of my friends said it's good XD Haven't seen Rainbows either XD

OHH NICE!!! Good luck!! 



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> hey miharu


Hello! c: How you doing?~



DaCoSim said:


> Hiya guys! Jaz!!! How was work??? I was finally off tonight! Woo!!! Hubby grilled steaks and I saut?ed zucchini and squash


Hey DaCoSim!!! <3 Work was nice! I didn't have to close so I'm  happy ahaha!!! XD

OHH SOUNDS YUMMY XD



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> can someone tell me if my team looks good? the first page? heres the link
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...date-On-Pg6-Please-Read-Looking-For-New-Ideas!


It looks good! Good job! c: The only thing that confuses me about the intro is "This Team was inspired by Team Popsicle and Jacob_Lawall, Miharu, John Lennon for making Team Popsicle", John Lennon isn't a founder of TP. XD


----------



## Jacob (Sep 5, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> OMG!!!!! I made it into the photo contest!!!!!!!!!!!



AHH YAY CONGRATS!


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 5, 2015)

ahh it's been good c: i went to the doctors, but i'm going to the beach tmrw so !!
@ dacosim ooo congrats!! mine sucked so i didn't expect to anyways


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 5, 2015)

Thx!!! Lots of team pop in the finals!!!!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 5, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> ahh it's been good c: i went to the doctors, but i'm going to the beach tmrw so !!
> @ dacosim ooo congrats!! mine sucked so i didn't expect to anyways



OHHH Have fun at the beach!! I haven't been to the beach in a loonggg time ahaha! XD

@DaCoSim CONGRATSSS!!!! >//v/<b


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HI LIZZYYY!~ <3 Work was great!! I didn't have to close today so I'm happy about that ahahah XD How has your day been?
> 
> 
> OHH NICEE!! Ahhh Blood-C, HxH, and Gintama are amazinggg ahahah <3 I haven't watched Beyond the Boundaries yet though ahaha a lot of my friends said it's good XD Haven't seen Rainbows either XD
> ...



lol i thought i fixed it on my phone sorry my phone laggs and sometimes does not submit


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH Have fun at the beach!! I haven't been to the beach in a loonggg time ahaha! XD
> 
> @DaCoSim CONGRATSSS!!!! >//v/<b




Thx so much!!!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 5, 2015)

fixed it


----------



## Miharu (Sep 5, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Thx so much!!!


You're welcome!! >//v//< 



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> fixed it


Nice! XD

________________________________________________________________________________

So who here plays Flight Rising? ;D


----------



## Miharu (Sep 5, 2015)

Night everyone! <3 I need to sleep early since I have work early in the morning XD I won't be back on TBT until 6pm PST time on Saturday (also Sunday!) I'll talk to you guys in the evening tomorrow! c: (I'll definitely lurk during break though!) 

I hope you guys have a great night/morning! <3


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 5, 2015)

Night


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Night everyone! <3 I need to sleep early since I have work early in the morning XD I won't be back on TBT until 6pm PST time on Saturday (also Sunday!) I'll talk to you guys in the evening tomorrow! c: (I'll definitely lurk during break though!)
> 
> I hope you guys have a great night/morning! <3



Aww have a nice day at work tomorrow!! 
good night ~ :3


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 5, 2015)

boopie anyone up?


----------



## himeki (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi everyone! How are you all today?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

Moornin'~


----------



## Damniel (Sep 5, 2015)

Hello anyone.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hi everyone! How are you all today?


Hey Evvie! Just woke up haha still half asleep atm >~<


Alby-Kun said:


> Moornin'~





Call me Daniel said:


> Hello anyone.



good morning guys! c:


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hey Evvie! Just woke up haha still half asleep atm >~<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hihi, how are you? ^^


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hihi, how are you? ^^



Still bit sleepy, but got some requests to take care atm haha
how are you? c:


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Still bit sleepy, but got some requests to take care atm haha
> how are you? c:



Thinking about what I'll need when school starts.
I only have 3 more days! ;A;


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Thinking about what I'll need when school starts.
> I only have 3 more days! ;A;



eeep! so soon D;
yeah I hated doing school supply shopping
I always manage to miss one thing xD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

naekoya said:


> eeep! so soon D;
> yeah I hated doing school supply shopping
> I always manage to miss one thing xD



hehe, derp~ x3
Is it usually that one thing you keep reminding yourself to get but end up forgetting anyways?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> hehe, derp~ x3
> Is it usually that one thing you keep reminding yourself to get but end up forgetting anyways?



yes!!! LOL and when school starts my teacher be like you all have like extra tabs or binder etc right?
i'm like ohhh crap =_= hahah


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yes!!! LOL and when school starts my teacher be like you all have like extra tabs or binder etc right?
> i'm like ohhh crap =_= hahah



Ooh, I hate when that happens.. x w x
Luckily, loose leaf paper can make a great makeshift tab if you know how to fold properly, haha~


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 5, 2015)

Morning guys! How's everyone this a.m.?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Morning guys! How's everyone this a.m.?



I'm doing okay, a bit worried about the first day of school though


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 5, 2015)

good morningg


----------



## himeki (Sep 5, 2015)

Blehhhh.      6 days till Mirai releasessss


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh, I hate when that happens.. x w x
> Luckily, loose leaf paper can make a great makeshift tab if you know how to fold properly, haha~


that is true! ;D haha


DaCoSim said:


> Morning guys! How's everyone this a.m.?


Good morning! =w= still sleepy, but must stay away... ~ zZZZ hahah
how are you though?


lizzy541 said:


> good morningg


Morning Lizzy! :3


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 5, 2015)

what's up jane c:


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> what's up jane c:



not much, just got done with a trade :3
what's new with you ~


----------



## himeki (Sep 5, 2015)

How is everyone? I'm feeling cold and lazy ~@.@~


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> How is everyone? I'm feeling cold and lazy ~@.@~



I'm feeling lazy and tired.  x w x


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 5, 2015)

naekoya said:


> not much, just got done with a trade :3
> what's new with you ~


ahh nothing much! 
i was going to go to the beach but we're going to the dock/river instead now c:


MayorEvvie said:


> How is everyone? I'm feeling cold and lazy ~@.@~


oo i'm great! still have tons of summer work to do but oh well


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 5, 2015)

naekoya said:


> that is true! ;D haha
> 
> Good morning! =w= still sleepy, but must stay away... ~ zZZZ hahah
> how are you though?
> ...



Still on cloud 9, lol! Fingers crossed I can make it into the top 3!!!!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> How is everyone? I'm feeling cold and lazy ~@.@~


same here.. I'm just in bed wrapped around in my covers with my laptop haha! best way to start the day off xD



lizzy541 said:


> ahh nothing much!
> i was going to go to the beach but we're going to the dock/river instead now c:


ahh i see ~ that sounds like fun! hope you have a good time ;D



DaCoSim said:


> Still on cloud 9, lol! Fingers crossed I can make it into the top 3!!!!


-fingers crossed- hehe! good luck woo ~ c:


----------



## himeki (Sep 5, 2015)

naekoya said:


> same here.. I'm just in bed wrapped around in my covers with my laptop haha! best way to start the day off xD
> 
> 
> ahh i see ~ that sounds like fun! hope you have a good time ;D
> ...



Same here, except I'm on my phone and reading Neo Mag lol XP


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 5, 2015)

Hmmmmm on the fence about going ahead and going to gamestop and preordering the HHD 3ds bundle. I'mscared they're going to run out of preorder slots.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Same here, except I'm on my phone and reading Neo Mag lol XP



-high5- for us lazy butts in bed xD hahah

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> Hmmmmm on the fence about going ahead and going to gamestop and preordering the HHD 3ds bundle. I'mscared they're going to run out of preorder slots.



If anything there's also amazon too I believe o w o


----------



## himeki (Sep 5, 2015)

naekoya said:


> -high5- for us lazy butts in bed xD hahah



It's 5 pm ish, and my family are watching boring TV so I just skulked up to my room haha.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> It's 5 pm ish, and my family are watching boring TV so I just skulked up to my room haha.



aww D; 
yeah I woke up like an hour early just in case I don't over sleep and miss waking up my bf @~@
but yeah it's the weekend!! no plans? :c


----------



## himeki (Sep 5, 2015)

naekoya said:


> aww D;
> yeah I woke up like an hour early just in case I don't over sleep and miss waking up my bf @~@
> but yeah it's the weekend!! no plans? :c



ahaha gosh I just wake up when I wake up!

And not really! I only had two pieces of homework and they're done, so unless my friends text me to arrange something, my schedule is free ahahaha.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ahaha gosh I just wake up when I wake up!
> 
> And not really! I only had two pieces of homework and they're done, so unless my friends text me to arrange something, my schedule is free ahahaha.



Ah I see ~ nicee! yeah I usually always get any hw and readings out of the way 
then just hit the mall to chill and eat with my frds. OR go catch a movie yeaa ;D haha


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 5, 2015)

naekoya said:


> -high5- for us lazy butts in bed xD hahah
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



High fives back!!!! Still in pj's as well!!!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> High fives back!!!! Still in pj's as well!!!



Hahah!! yeahhh ;D it's the best and so comfy ; u;


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 5, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hahah!! yeahhh ;D it's the best and so comfy ; u;



Right!!!!!  Now that school has started and all the kids are gone all day, I have NO problem staying in pj's until 2!!!! LOL! PLUS, if its a day I have to work, why should I change clothes 4 times in 1 day??? From pj's, to clothes, to work cloths and finally back to pjs


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Right!!!!!  Now that school has started and all the kids are all day, I have NO problem staying in pj's until 2!!!! LOL! PLUS, if its a day I have to work, why should I change clothes 4 times in 1 day??? From pj's, to clothes, to work cloths and finally back to pjs



exactly.. I just like to change once and I'm out! x3 
too much hassle trying to change clothes in between during the day 
so why not just relax and lounge around all day = w =


----------



## himeki (Sep 5, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Ah I see ~ nicee! yeah I usually always get any hw and readings out of the way
> then just hit the mall to chill and eat with my frds. OR go catch a movie yeaa ;D haha



Probs just gonna chill all weekend 

But eh, trying to decide if I should eat the beef roast (I hate beef) or just shove some chicken in the oven and take that and some Tango to my room.

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> exactly.. I just like to change once and I'm out! x3
> too much hassle trying to change clothes in between during the day
> so why not just relax and lounge around all day = w =



I wish! My dad gets really annoyed with me if I'm in my PJs when he's at home, even in the mornings :/


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Probs just gonna chill all weekend
> 
> But eh, trying to decide if I should eat the beef roast (I hate beef) or just shove some chicken in the oven and take that and some Tango to my room.



I prefer the chicken!!! xD but yeahh that sounds pretty good to me! :3
maybe might do some movie marathon this week hahah


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Sep 5, 2015)

Bagels make me happier than you ever could.


^
This is gonna be my senior quote when im a senior


----------



## Damniel (Sep 5, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Bagels make me happier than you ever could.
> 
> 
> ^
> This is gonna be my senior quote when im a senior



Doughnuts are better just saying.


----------



## himeki (Sep 5, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I prefer the chicken!!! xD but yeahh that sounds pretty good to me! :3
> maybe might do some movie marathon this week hahah



Yes chickeeeeeeen!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yes chickeeeeeeen!



dang it.. now i want some fried chicken hahah! TwT


----------



## himeki (Sep 5, 2015)

naekoya said:


> dang it.. now i want some fried chicken hahah! TwT



yes go eat fried chicken <3


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> yes go eat fried chicken <3



yeah prob ask my bf to get me some! well I was planning on going out to eat tomorrow actually ~
go get some Thai Food :3 mhmm... <3


----------



## himeki (Sep 5, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah prob ask my bf to get me some! well I was planning on going out to eat tomorrow actually ~
> go get some Thai Food :3 mhmm... <3



Oh gosh I love Thai Food! It's so yummy!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Oh gosh I love Thai Food! It's so yummy!



I know right! What you usually get when you do? I'm mainly in it for Pad Thai o w o
my bf gets the curry lol


----------



## himeki (Sep 5, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I know right! What you usually get when you do? I'm mainly in it for Pad Thai o w o
> my bf gets the curry lol


I think my favourite Thai food is Thai Pancakes XD
On my birthday this year, I was at a restaurant and I came back from getting my coat (I was cold) and everyone in the restaurant sang happy birthday and I had a Thai pancake with a candle on it XD kinda embarrassing but super nice!


And also...

200TH POST!!!!!


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 5, 2015)

u know what i want??
i really want a slice of cake


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

Mm, I just want some fish sticks. -w-


----------



## Damniel (Sep 5, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> u know what i want??
> i really want a slice of cake



Cakkkeeeee.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I think my favourite Thai food is Thai Pancakes XD
> On my birthday this year, I was at a restaurant and I came back from getting my coat (I was cold) and everyone in the restaurant sang happy birthday and I had a Thai pancake with a candle on it XD kinda embarrassing but super nice!
> 
> 
> ...


Wooo!! congrats ;D 
and oh yea! those are REALLY good too *0* that's it.. I'm getting Thai food tomorrow <3 hahah



lizzy541 said:


> u know what i want??
> i really want a slice of cake


yesss!! ke-kiiiii ~ <3



Alby-Kun said:


> Mm, I just want some fish sticks. -w-


omg I haven't had that in such a long time!!! x3


----------



## Damniel (Sep 5, 2015)

Fish is good.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Fish is good.



Fish is love, not sure if vegetarians are willing to eat it though.


----------



## himeki (Sep 5, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Wooo!! congrats ;D
> and oh yea! those are REALLY good too *0* that's it.. I'm getting Thai food tomorrow <3 hahah
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky! I just had dinner.


A question to you guys! What song have been you listening to lately?


----------



## Jacob (Sep 5, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Fish is good.



only some fish tbh


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> only some fish tbh



True, I'm not too big a fan of sardines.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 5, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Fish is good.





Fish is fantabulous!!!! I work at a higher end (avg at least $30 per person) seafood restaurant and we specialize in fresh fish. Not like red lobster. Our fisherman (we employ a bunch of dif fisherman groups) that bring us fresh fish multiple times a week. We serve grouper, red snapper, mahi, black drum, wahoo, golden tile, sea bass, ling, red onaga, tuna, swordfish, tilapia, halibut, salmon, redfish, and some more. We usually have 8-12 dif kinds of fish per day.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Fish is fantabulous!!!! I work at a higher end (avg at least $30 per person) seafood restaurant and we specialize in fresh fish. Not like red lobster. Our fisherman (we employ a bunch of dif fisherman groups) that bring us fresh fish multiple times a week. We serve grouper, red snapper, mahi, black drum, wahoo, golden tile, sea bass, ling, red onaga, tuna, swordfish, tilapia, halibut, salmon, redfish, and some more. We usually have 8-12 dif kinds of fish per day.



Om nom nom, I wanna goooo there~! *q*


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Om nom nom, I wanna goooo there~! *q*



It really is soooooo good!!!! 

In other news, I went to gs and moved my reserve from hhd to the 3ds bundle.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> It really is soooooo good!!!!
> 
> In other news, I went to gs and moved my reserve from hhd to the 3ds bundle.



Ooh, so you decided on the bundle, huh? That sounds like a more worthwhile choice to me!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh, so you decided on the bundle, huh? That sounds like a more worthwhile choice to me!



Yeah . Gonna trade in my purple 3ds as well to go towards it. Am hoping I'll have enough points to be able to get $35 in gs coupons. Right now I'm at $30 but am almost at $35.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Yeah . Gonna trade in my purple 3ds as well to go towards it. Am hoping I'll have enough points to be able to get $35 in gs coupons. Right now I'm at $30 but am almost at $35.



Good luck, let's hope it's worth enough to get you there. [ouo]b


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Good luck, let's hope it's worth enough to get you there. [ouo]b



Yeah. The mgr, Robert said they'll prob do a better deal on 3ds systems once it gets closer to the release date since it's a new system coming in. Hoping by then I'll get $50 for it.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 5, 2015)

ahhhhh ive been nominated for the photo contest and i think i have the most votes atm

im really hoping i place!!


----------



## himeki (Sep 5, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> ahhhhh ive been nominated for the photo contest and i think i have the most votes atm
> 
> im really hoping i place!!


Oh awesome! I wasn't listed, but I'm gonna be there next time! ヽ(￣д￣)ノ=3=3=3


----------



## Jacob (Sep 5, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> ahhhhh ive been nominated for the photo contest and i think i have the most votes atm
> 
> im really hoping i place!!



omg woah congrats!


----------



## roseflower (Sep 5, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> ahhhhh ive been nominated for the photo contest and i think i have the most votes atm
> 
> im really hoping i place!!



Wow congrats, I?m sure you can place!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 5, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> ahhhhh ive been nominated for the photo contest and i think i have the most votes atm
> 
> im really hoping i place!!



Congratulations!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 5, 2015)

hi guys


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

Hey there, how's it hanging?


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 5, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> ahhhhh ive been nominated for the photo contest and i think i have the most votes atm
> 
> im really hoping i place!!



Congrats!!!!! I'm on there too but it doesn't look like I'll place  lol! Super sad face!!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> ahhhhh ive been nominated for the photo contest and i think i have the most votes atm
> 
> im really hoping i place!!



wooo ~ congratulations!  c:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi


----------



## himeki (Sep 5, 2015)

Anyone up for a game of cards against humanity? I'm kinda bored


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 5, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Anyone up for a game of cards against humanity? I'm kinda bored



Same Ima Go Play League of Legends. Peace!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

Anyone heere~? o:


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 5, 2015)

I have been busy all day. Hopefully you guys are doing well!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I have been busy all day. Hopefully you guys are doing well!



Hello there!
I've been doing pretty well, thanks~
What about chu?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 5, 2015)

Sup


This thread has got complicated, and the tags doe


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 5, 2015)

Hello


----------



## Damniel (Sep 5, 2015)

Hello.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

Ello.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 5, 2015)

I'M HOMMEEE!!! XD I'll be posting a big update and announcement soon! c: How have you guys all been? XD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'M HOMMEEE!!! XD I'll be posting a big update and announcement soon! c: How have you guys all been? XD



Hello Popsicle Princess! I'm good! How about you?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'M HOMMEEE!!! XD I'll be posting a big update and announcement soon! c: How have you guys all been? XD



Welcome HOMMEEE~!!!
And I'm feeling purdy happy tonight! c:


----------



## Miharu (Sep 5, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hello Popsicle Princess! I'm good! How about you?


LOL! XD Hahaha "Popsicle Princess" omfg Daniel XD 
That's great!! I'm doing so much betterrr finally off work ahaha XD It was a long day at work ; v ; 
What have you been up to today? XD



Alby-Kun said:


> Welcome HOMMEEE~!!!
> And I'm feeling purdy happy tonight! c:


THANKKSSSS XD I'm glad to be backkk ahaha XD
OHH That's great!!! Is it because you finished your essay? ;D


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL! XD Hahaha "Popsicle Princess" omfg Daniel XD
> That's great!! I'm doing so much betterrr finally off work ahaha XD It was a long day at work ; v ;
> What have you been up to today? XD
> 
> ...



Nup, I've been procrastinating all day actually. ;v;
Instead, I just triumphed over a difficult gauntlet in game that I was stuck on for over a month!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 5, 2015)

I've been procrastinating! I have to do an essay for Tuesday but I haven't gotten to it yet, shouldn't be had though it's pretty easy. YESSS no work means you can be lazy and lay around.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Nup, I've been procrastinating all day actually. ;v;
> Instead, I just triumphed over a difficult gauntlet in game that I was stuck on for over a month!



Twins.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But would you prefer Lady Popsicle or Madam Popsicle?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I've been procrastinating! I have to do an essay for Tuesday but I haven't gotten to it yet, shouldn't be had though it's pretty easy. YESSS no work means you can be lazy and lay around.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



You have an essay due Tuesday to?! ouo
Hello, my brother in armss~


----------



## Jacob (Sep 5, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I've been procrastinating! I have to do an essay for Tuesday but I haven't gotten to it yet



literally same


----------



## Miharu (Sep 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Nup, I've been procrastinating all day actually. ;v;
> Instead, I just triumphed over a difficult gauntlet in game that I was stuck on for over a month!


LOOL PROCRASTINATION TO THE MAX!!! It's so bad!! ;v ; (I do it too so I can't really say anything HAHA)
Wishing you luck on your essay!! XD Ahaha

AND OHH NICE!!! What game is it? XD



Call me Daniel said:


> I've been procrastinating! I have to do an essay for Tuesday but I haven't gotten to it yet, shouldn't be had though it's pretty easy. YESSS no work means you can be lazy and lay around.
> 
> But would you prefer Lady Popsicle or Madam Popsicle?


LOOL!! Omg Daniel XDD Good luck!!! Ahahah you have 3 more days! XD Well 2 if I don't count Tuesday ahaha XD

YESSS I'm so happy I can relax!! ;v ;

Ohhh I prefer Lady Popsicle over Madam Popsicle ahaha (orrrr Chibi Popsicle ;D )


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

So, if I'm reading this correctly, I don't need a popsicle to join the team?


----------



## AS176 (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> So, if I'm reading this correctly, I don't need a popsicle to join the team?



Joining a rival team I see


----------



## Jacob (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> So, if I'm reading this correctly, I don't need a popsicle to join the team?



technically no


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

AS176 said:


> Joining a rival team I see



I'm a peaceful squid.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOOL PROCRASTINATION TO THE MAX!!! It's so bad!! ;v ; (I do it too so I can't really say anything HAHA)
> Wishing you luck on your essay!! XD Ahaha
> 
> AND OHH NICE!!! What game is it? XD
> ...



Brave Frontier
And oooh, how about Popsicle Princess Mimi? owo


----------



## AS176 (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> I'm a peaceful squid.



So we still have your commitment?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

AS176 said:


> So we still have your commitment?



Sure, but I shall not join in the battles.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 5, 2015)

Hey Guys What Chu All Doin?


----------



## AS176 (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Sure, but I shall not join in the battles.



We can't battle team popsicle anyway they're way too strong


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> technically no



Cool, I would love to join then! ^^


----------



## Miharu (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> So, if I'm reading this correctly, I don't need a popsicle to join the team?



Well you don't need a popsicle to chat or participate in TP's activities (unless stated)  To join the Official Team Popsicle Roster, you will need a Popsicle, but you don't necessarily need one to have fun in this thread hahaha XD We made a separate roster called "Popsicles in Freezing" for members who wants to join TP in the future/plans on joining in the future/ or just wants to be apart of the roster x] 

(Sorry hope that wasn't too confusing haha) 
Basically the difference between an Official member and Popsicles in Freezing is if you are part of the Official roster, you'll get badges, gfx items I'll create for you guys, etc., and more entries or such in future giveaways whereas Popsicles in Freezing members will not. c:


----------



## Damniel (Sep 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> You have an essay due Tuesday to?! ouo
> Hello, my brother in armss~



You, me, and Jacob are the 3 amigos in procastiton.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Well you don't need a popsicle to chat or participate in TP's activities (unless stated)  To join the Official Team Popsicle Roster, you will need a Popsicle, but you don't necessarily need one to have fun in this thread hahaha XD We made a separate roster called "Popsicles in Freezing" for members who wants to join TP in the future/plans on joining in the future/ or just wants to be apart of the roster x]
> 
> (Sorry hope that wasn't too confusing haha)
> Basically the difference between an Official member and Popsicles in Freezing is if you are part of the Official roster, you'll get badges, gfx items I'll create for you guys, etc., and more entries or such in future giveaways whereas Popsicles in Freezing members will not. c:



Alrighty ty ^^

And wow, I thought I was the only one who had a paper due Tuesday. ;-;


----------



## Damniel (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Alrighty ty ^^
> 
> And wow, I thought I was the only one who had a paper due Tuesday. ;-;



Wow were quadruplets now!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Alrighty ty ^^
> 
> And wow, I thought I was the only one who had a paper due Tuesday. ;-;



O: Join us, amigo. On our lazy quest to conquer the forboding essays of dooom~!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 5, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hey Guys What Chu All Doin?



Procastinating.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> O: Join us, amigo. On our lazy quest to conquer the forboding essays of dooom~!



Putting it off until last minute ftw.

What do you guys have to write an essay on?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 5, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hey Guys What Chu All Doin?


HEY DEATH!! XD I just got off work!! Currently typing up a big update for TP right now!  What about you? c:



Alby-Kun said:


> Brave Frontier
> And oooh, how about Popsicle Princess Mimi? owo


OHH NICEEE!!! I wanted to play Brave Frontier, but never got a chance to buy it or the time to play it ahahha XD I'll probably borrow it from my friend if anything 

Ohhh I don't mind that XD Ahahah! 



bigger34 said:


> Cool, I would love to join then! ^^


Yay!~ I'll add you to the "Popsicle in Freezing" List then!  Welcome to TP! Glad to see you here! 



bigger34 said:


> Alrighty ty ^^
> 
> And wow, I thought I was the only one who had a paper due Tuesday. ;-;


No problem at all! <3
Oh gosh!! ; v ; So many people have essays due on Tuesday!! Good luck you guys!!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 5, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Procastinating.



Procastinating What?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> HEY DEATH!! XD I just got off work!! Currently typing up a big update for TP right now!  What about you? c:
> 
> 
> OHH NICEEE!!! I wanted to play Brave Frontier, but never got a chance to buy it or the time to play it ahahha XD I'll probably borrow it from my friend if anything
> ...



Ehh Nothing Much Playing league of legends


----------



## Jacob (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Putting it off until last minute ftw.
> 
> What do you guys have to write an essay on?



Tbh i do not know i didnt look at the assignment yet


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Procastinating What?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Essays due on Tuesday ^^


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Essays due on Tuesday ^^



Oh...You Should Really Do It Though Before Its Too Late


----------



## Damniel (Sep 5, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Tbh i do not know i didnt look at the assignment yet



I have to do an essay on 2 chapters I read. Read the chapters, but I haven't written anything yet.

- - - Post Merge - - -



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oh...You Should Really Do It Though Before Its Too Late



No. To lazy.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HEY DEATH!! XD I just got off work!! Currently typing up a big update for TP right now!  What about you? c:
> 
> 
> OHH NICEEE!!! I wanted to play Brave Frontier, but never got a chance to buy it or the time to play it ahahha XD I'll probably borrow it from my friend if anything
> ...



Brave Frontier is actually a free-to-download mobile game. XD


----------



## Miharu (Sep 5, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ehh Nothing Much Playing league of legends


OHH!!! I tried playing LoL once, but I stopped playing after a few rounds ahahah! I sucked so bad omg XD I was afraid I'll get addicted to LoL so I stopped ahaha since I had to focus on school and work during that time XD

How are you doing in LoL?



Jacob_lawall said:


> Tbh i do not know i didnt look at the assignment yet


JACOOBBBB LOOL DUDE ahahaha I'm so done with you ahaha XD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I have to do an essay on 2 chapters I read. Read the chapters, but I haven't written anything yet.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



The benefits of being lazy is that you can stay awake for 24 hours straight on the day before it's due. At least for me it is! xD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 5, 2015)

The 4 knights of procrastination:
Me
Alby
Jacob
Biggy
WE FIGHT IN THE NAME OF LAZINESS!!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 5, 2015)

See You Guys Later!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Brave Frontier is actually a free-to-download mobile game. XD


OHHH -HEADDESK- AHAHA I got it confused with Bravely Default omg ahahahah XD
So many of my friends play Brave Frontier ahaha XD



Call me Daniel said:


> The 4 knights of procrastination:
> Me
> Alby
> Jacob
> ...



PSTT Add me in there too  Ahahahaha


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> The 4 knights of procrastination:
> Me
> Alby
> Jacob
> ...



In the name of the Popsicle Princess, CHAAAARGE!!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 5, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> See You Guys Later!



Bye bye deathy.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 5, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> See You Guys Later!



Bye D3ath! Have a good one!!


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> See You Guys Later!



See you! ^^


----------



## Damniel (Sep 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> In the name of the Popsicle Princess, CHAAAARGE!!



We're too lazy to charge. We are now 5 Knights.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH -HEADDESK- AHAHA I got it confused with Bravely Default omg ahahahah XD
> So many of my friends play Brave Frontier ahaha XD
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh~ Bravely Default is a fun one!
I liked the fact that it was a pure turn-based and that there were no timers.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 5, 2015)

(Psstt I may reply late since I'm making a typography for the big update we have in store for you guys <3 )


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> We're too lazy to charge. We are now 5 Knights.



We are now an army!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> (Psstt I may reply late since I'm making a typography for the big update we have in store for you guys <3 )



Ok I just might be to lazy to reply or refresh too. Or in that sense do anything.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> (Psstt I may reply late since I'm making a typography for the big update we have in store for you guys <3 )



Okies, 'twas nice chatting with you, Mimi.
Cya~ owo/)


----------



## Damniel (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> We are now an army!



I like to think more of a militia.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 5, 2015)

I liked it better when we were in the tbt market more replies!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I liked it better when we were in the tbt market more replies!



yeah me too. but sadly we can't really spam "talk" on there like we can here without getting in trouble or noticed by the mods >w<


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 5, 2015)

heyyoooo

sorry ive been posting and then leaving the thread right away v.v


----------



## Miharu (Sep 5, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I liked it better when we were in the tbt market more replies!



Really? o: I think there's more replies here ahaha if we were still in the tbt market place then we can't chat like we normally are! Otherwise we'll get in trouble Dx I personally like it here ahaha, but then again I don't mind where we are as long as TP is open B]


----------



## Damniel (Sep 5, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> heyyoooo
> 
> sorry ive been posting and then leaving the thread right away v.v



Hello, Sir Owlius the 2nd


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> heyyoooo
> 
> sorry ive been posting and then leaving the thread right away v.v



Hello there! ^-^

How are you?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Really? o: I think there's more replies here ahaha if we were still in the tbt market place then we can't chat like we normally are! Otherwise we'll get in trouble Dx I personally like it here ahaha, but then again I don't mind where we are as long as TP is open B]



Hmm~ story time about what it was like when TP was in the Marketplace? c:


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> heyyoooo
> 
> sorry ive been posting and then leaving the thread right away v.v


welcome back there ~ ^^



Call me Daniel said:


> Hello, Sir Owlius the 2nd


AHHA! omg that is such an awesome name xD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 5, 2015)

I Hate Gimp! >;(


----------



## Miharu (Sep 5, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> heyyoooo
> 
> sorry ive been posting and then leaving the thread right away v.v


EYYY!~ And no worries ahaha!! How have you been?? XD



Alby-Kun said:


> Hmm~ story time about what it was like when TP was in the Marketplace? c:


Hahaha well honestly we made TP first in Brewster's Cafe, but then we were moved to the TBT Marketplace by Murray XD And when we were in the marketplace, we were always on the first page somewhere near the top hahaha XD Then lots of people wanted to make Teams as well, so the Marketplace started to get flooded with all these new teams, hence why we were all then moved to the Basement since we were all more of a general discussion thread/chat ahahaha XD 

It really doesn't feel any different compared to being in the Marketplace vs Basement, but I guess I have to say, since we were moved to the Marketplace, we got more views and more people were interested in joining thanks to that ahaha


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 5, 2015)

Miharu how is team gudetama coming along?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> EYYY!~ And no worries ahaha!! How have you been?? XD
> 
> 
> Hahaha well honestly we made TP first in Brewster's Cafe, but then we were moved to the TBT Marketplace by Murray XD And when we were in the marketplace, we were always on the first page somewhere near the top hahaha XD Then lots of people wanted to make Teams as well, so the Marketplace started to get flooded with all these new teams, hence why we were all then moved to the Basement since we were all more of a general discussion thread/chat ahahaha XD
> ...



Wow, so TP was popular from the very beginning. No wonder this team is so much more popular compared to the others~
Thanks for the summary, Mimi!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 5, 2015)

naekoya said:


> welcome back there ~ ^^
> 
> 
> AHHA! omg that is such an awesome name xD


Yes it is Constable Naekoyala of Team Popsicle.Dont know if your okay with me using your actual name.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Wow, so TP was popular from the very beginning. No wonder this team is so much more popular compared to the others~
> Thanks for the summary, Mimi!



Yeah, thanks! ^^


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I Hate Gimp! >;(



aww why.. what happen? o _ o


D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Miharu how is team gudetama coming along?



it's still under construction atm >w<


----------



## Miharu (Sep 5, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I Hate Gimp! >;(


AWW!! GIMP is hard to use at first, but it's amazing and fun to use once you get used to it!! XD



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Miharu how is team gudetama coming along?


Hahaha not even close to opening yet XD 



Alby-Kun said:


> Wow, so TP was popular from the very beginning. No wonder this team is so much more popular compared to the others~
> Thanks for the summary, Mimi!


Oh if it's popularity, it's mainly because we were the first "Team" created ahaha XD It was something new and fun that came along XD Also we always think up of fun ideas/events for you guys  

You are welcome! XDD

____________________________________________

Finally voted for SOTW entries!! ;v ; So many good entries ahahah


----------



## Jacob (Sep 5, 2015)

the entries for SOTW are all super good, I was gonna enter but I kinda forgot lol


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Could someone tell me how I put spoilers to the left or right of an image? I have been wanting to for the longest time but I just don't know how.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Could someone tell me how I put spoilers to the left or right of an image? I have been wanting to for the longest time but I just don't know how.



OOh I am very bad at using tables haha I never learned properly myself!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Could someone tell me how I put spoilers to the left or right of an image? I have been wanting to for the longest time but I just don't know how.



this is the coding you need to use for split sigs like mine shown below 
hope this helps ~
just be sure to take out the (*) when you are editing :3



Spoiler



[table(*)="width: 715]
[tr]
[td]Whatever you put here will show up on the left side of the table[/td]	
[td]Whatever you put here will show up on the right side of the table[/td]

[/tr][/table]


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

naekoya said:


> this is the coding you need to use for split sigs like mine shown below
> hope this helps ~
> just be sure to take out the (*) when you are editing :3
> 
> ...



Thanks so much! It did help ^^


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 5, 2015)

naekoya said:


> welcome back there ~ ^^
> 
> 
> AHHA! omg that is such an awesome name xD



^-^/



Call me Daniel said:


> Hello, Sir Owlius the 2nd



omg this is the best!!



bigger34 said:


> Hello there! ^-^
> 
> How are you?



I'm doing great! hbu?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 5, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> OK!



OMFG JACOB LOOOL HOW COULD YOU PRETEND TO BE ME HAHAHA TRAITORRRR XD -shoves popsicle in your mouth- TAKE THAT D:<


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> ^-^/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm doing lovely, thanks for asking c:


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Thanks so much! It did help ^^



you're very welcome! ^^


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> EYYY!~ And no worries ahaha!! How have you been?? XD



I've been doing pretty good! I did a lot of moving today since my grandparents are moving... so much manual labor lol xDD

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw people who i was talking to about it i started watching Attack on Titan and I really like it -cri- i want to know all the backstory and how it all happened... do they tell all that happened before the titans came?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I've been doing pretty good! I did a lot of moving today since my grandparents are moving... so much manual labor lol xDD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> btw people who i was talking to about it i started watching Attack on Titan and I really like it -cri- i want to know all the backstory and how it all happened... do they tell all that happened before the titans came?



omgosh... don't remind me ;n;
I have to start packing really soon too, I'm moving in to a new house 
ugh hate having to transfer stuff over @~@


----------



## Jacob (Sep 5, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> btw people who i was talking to about it i started watching Attack on Titan and I really like it -cri- i want to know all the backstory and how it all happened... do they tell all that happened before the titans came?



I loved AOT! I can't reveal anything for u tho ;D


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

naekoya said:


> you're very welcome! ^^



Okay, do you also know how I could move everything to the far right?

isnt working​


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Okay, do you also know how I could move everything to the far right?



I believe there's an option to (Left, center, and right) your stuff when editing 
if not you can add /​ etc ~


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

There is, but it isn't working ^^'


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 5, 2015)

is that whole thing between thing cake and squad really going to happen?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 5, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I've been doing pretty good! I did a lot of moving today since my grandparents are moving... so much manual labor lol xDD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> btw people who i was talking to about it i started watching Attack on Titan and I really like it -cri- i want to know all the backstory and how it all happened... do they tell all that happened before the titans came?


YEEEEEE THEY DOOOOOOOO DSJFSLK ALSO AoT is so awesome ahahah!! XD Glad you started watching it!! I can't say much since I don't want to spoil it for you or others who haven't seen it yet ahahha XD



Fantasyrick said:


> is that whole thing between thing cake and squad really going to happen?


Honestly, not the best thread to ask about that hahaha XD We aren't part of it so we have no idea, but from the looks of it, it looks like it is happening ; v ;


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi guys!!! Just got home from work. How's everyone doing? 

Is there anyone one here looking for Kyle?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hi guys!!! Just got home from work. How's everyone doing?
> 
> Is there anyone one here looking for Kyle?



I'm doing great, and yourself?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> There is, but it isn't working ^^'



hm.. try this coding then 
take out the (*) 

[spoiler(*)="{INTTEXT}"]{TEXT}[/spoiler]


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 6, 2015)

Tired. Lol! Bout to move my filbert baby back into main as soon as I find a home for Kyle


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hm.. try this coding then
> take out the (*)
> 
> [spoiler(*)="{INTTEXT}"]{TEXT}[/spoiler]



Alright, for the most part I got it working now, but now I can't get the text to be right infront of the image (I put an example in my siggy to show you).

I'm so sorry if I'm bothering you..


----------



## Miharu (Sep 6, 2015)

✧ Hey guys!!! Here's the big news!!! In 5 days (9/10/15) TP will be a month old!!! It's really amazing to me since I didn't expect us to actually last for a whole month, not only that we are STILL alive and kicking! ; v ; We are so thankful to you guys for helping us keep this thread alive and active! So as a thank you, we thought up of this event/raffle for you guys!

We will be raffling off a total of 1k tbt on Thursday (9/10/15)! The exact ending time will be announced tomorrow night! (Sunday night 9/6/15)! There will be a total of two winners who will receive 500tbt each! 

✧ *How to Enter* ✧
✧ Every Official Team Popsicle Members receives 2 free entries!
✧ Every Popsicles in Freezing Members receives 1 free entry!
✧ Every 100 posts you have on TP will equal 1 more entry! For example:
If you have 300 posts, you get 3 extra entries! <3 ​
✧ *Rules* ✧
✧ You MUST state that you'll like to enter the "1 Month Celebration Event"! Once you have stated that, we'll then add you to the 1 month celebration event list! c:

✧ MUST be part of either The Official Team Popsicle Roster or Popsicles in Freezing roster! Only those who were part of those rosters BEFORE this event has started may join. (Since this is more of a thank you event for those who have been active in TP and has been a member before this event has started! <3 ) 


Spoiler:  List of people who are allowed to enter!



✧ Lethallulu

✧ Lucanosa

✧ Vizionari

✧ BluePikachu47

✧ Cokane

✧ JeffreyAC

✧ Ardrey

✧ Adventure9

✧ WonderK

✧ Cadbberry

✧ DaCoSim

✧ ANC

✧ Patypus

✧ Irarina

✧ TheAhPoCawdOh

✧ Lizzy541

✧ pearly19

✧ Call me Daniel

✧ MayorEvvie

✧ neester14

✧ Lemon Pop

✧ MissPiggy95

✧ D3athsdoppelganger

✧ OreoTerror 

✧ naekoya

✧ Natty

✧ Skyfall

✧ Sholee

✧ MissLily123

✧ irlghost

✧ The Hidden Owl

✧ KawaiiX3

✧ kikotoot

✧ roseflower

✧ Olivisigma

✧ sock

✧ AppleBitterCrumble

✧ oswaldies

✧ Gummybear12

✧ Sweepy2005

✧ Corrie

✧ pokedude729

✧ Alby-Kun

✧ ToxiFoxy

✧ aleshapie

✧ Magic Marshmallow

✧ bigger34




✧ All of our original rules applies towards this event and all future events as well! So please make sure to follow them otherwise your entry could be revoked! 

✧ No spamming to earn more posts! Spamming includes: 1 worded posts, Random GIF/Picture posts without any content.​​​


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 6, 2015)

Oh wow!!! Has it really been almost a month???? Smiles 

I'd like to enter the 1 Month Celebration Event!!!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Alright, for the most part I got it working now, but now I can't get the text to be right infront of the image (I put an example in my siggy to show you).
> 
> I'm so sorry if I'm bothering you..



yeah that's far as to I know and researched online... ; n; sorry ~


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah that's far as to I know and researched online... ; n; sorry ~



Its fine, I got it ^^ Thanks so much for helping me!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 6, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Oh wow!!! Has it really been almost a month???? Smiles
> 
> I'd like to enter the 1 Month Celebration Event!!!



Yess!! It's almost been a month already!! Time flew by fast! 

Added to the "Current entries" on the OP!! (At the very bottom of my OP ahaha!) You currently have 4 entries!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yess!! It's almost been a month already!! Time flew by fast!
> 
> Added to the "Current entries" on the OP!! (At the very bottom of my OP ahaha!) You currently have 4 entries!



Oh yay! Congrats Jaz! Be back in a min. Looking through the looking for thread for anyone searching for Kyle.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 6, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Oh yay! Congrats Jaz! Be back in a min. Looking through the looking for thread for anyone searching for Kyle.



It's all thanks to you guys x] <3 And ohh!! Good luck! I hope you find a lovely owner for Kyle! XD

Also I'll be heading out to eat so I'll be back later! Have fun chatting you guys! ;D (I'll update all of your pps when I get back! <3 )


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> It's all thanks to you guys x] <3 And ohh!! Good luck! I hope you find a lovely owner for Kyle! XD
> 
> Also I'll be heading out to eat so I'll be back later! Have fun chatting you guys! ;D (I'll update all of your pps when I get back! <3 )



have a good one!! c:


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 6, 2015)

Can I please enter the 1 month celebration event?


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 6, 2015)

How ya doin Jane?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> How ya doin Jane?



I'm doing fine thank you! 
how's your weekend going so far? :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



OreoTerror said:


> Can I please enter the 1 month celebration event?



I'll let Miharu know! thanks ;D <3


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I'm doing fine thank you!
> how's your weekend going so far? :3



Its going pretty ok! I went and reserved the new ac 3ds today


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Its going pretty ok! I went and reserved the new ac 3ds today



nice!! tell us how it is :3
my bf said he'll think about it hehe -fingers crossed- hahah!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> nice!! tell us how it is :3
> my bf said he'll think about it hehe -fingers crossed- hahah!



I will!!! YAY! Found Kyle a home! Now I can move my Filbert baby back in!!!


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> I will!!! YAY! Found Kyle a home! Now I can move my Filbert baby back in!!!



Gratz ^^


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> I will!!! YAY! Found Kyle a home! Now I can move my Filbert baby back in!!!



haha weeee ~ !! congrats :3


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 6, 2015)

Thx guys!!! Moving him back RIGHT now!!!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Thx guys!!! Moving him back RIGHT now!!!



I'm checking out the AC 3D bundle atm and omg.. it's soooo cute D;
I really want it now!! hahah <3


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I'm checking out the AC 3D bundle atm and omg.. it's soooo cute D;
> I really want it now!! hahah <3



Yeah, i can't wait! Gonna be WAY more than I intended on spending but oh well, LOL!!! Looking for some new qr codes!!!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Yeah, i can't wait! Gonna be WAY more than I intended on spending but oh well, LOL!!! Looking for some new qr codes!!!



hahah yeah! most definitely ~ aww well hopefully I can get mine too >w< heh


----------



## Miharu (Sep 6, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Can I please enter the 1 month celebration event?


Added! You currently have 3 entries!  

___________________________________________________________________________

I'm so sleepy ahahah XD But must finish laundry!!


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 6, 2015)

I saw the AC plates for just the 3DS they're releasing, I really don't like them. :c They got the villagers all wrong with who they chose.


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

I think I have 4 raffle entries?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I saw the AC plates for just the 3DS they're releasing, I really don't like them. :c They got the villagers all wrong with who they chose.


yeah same here :c but I do like the other design on it T^T man.. sucks 



MayorEvvie said:


> I think I have 4 raffle entries?


noice!! good luck ;D


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah same here :c but I do like the other design on it T^T man.. sucks
> 
> 
> noice!! good luck ;D


Ah, Morning Naekoya! How are you?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Ah, Morning Naekoya! How are you?



Idk how I am alive, but did an all night once again xD 
also been messing with this freakn sig table coding and finally got it to work!!! LOL
anyways ~ haha how are you doing! c:


----------



## Damniel (Sep 6, 2015)

I would like the enter for the 1 month anniversary celebration event please.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Good morning to everyone! (•́⌄•́๑)૭✧


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Idk how I am alive, but did an all night once again xD
> also been messing with this freakn sig table coding and finally got it to work!!! LOL
> anyways ~ haha how are you doing! c:



oh gosh, how? my friend did an alnighter before the first day of school and i was like WHAT

OH GOSH I HATE DOING TABLES IN SIGS THEY KEEP BREAKING

and me? im making a custom Charles Grey 3DS theme for my friend


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> oh gosh, how? my friend did an alnighter before the first day of school and i was like WHAT
> 
> OH GOSH I HATE DOING TABLES IN SIGS THEY KEEP BREAKING
> 
> and me? im making a custom Charles Grey 3DS theme for my friend



I think it's because of the summer break sleep schedule that ppl are sleepless for couple of days after school starts and stuff xD
but eventually they'll get tired easily later on ~ lol.
right? luckily one of the Mods helped me out! thank goodness ㅠ~ㅠ

oh dang!! show us some preview if you can ;D <3


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I think it's because of the summer break sleep schedule that ppl are sleepless for couple of days after school starts and stuff xD
> but eventually they'll get tired easily later on ~ lol.
> right? luckily one of the Mods helped me out! thank goodness ㅠ~ㅠ
> 
> oh dang!! show us some preview if you can ;D <3


Yeah, it was a shock waking up at 7:30 after waking up at 12 for the last 6 weeks ahah

oh, that's good! i'm really lazy with siggies so now I just dump things in lol

i'll post the preview when I finish it! its gonna be simple but cool


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, it was a shock waking up at 7:30 after waking up at 12 for the last 6 weeks ahah
> 
> oh, that's good! i'm really lazy with siggies so now I just dump things in lol
> 
> i'll post the preview when I finish it! its gonna be simple but cool



Yeah, plus I have a bad case of insomnia + nocturnal on top of that LOL!
haha seriously.. I managed to get it to work this far so pfft it's staying!! x3
woohoo! can't wait >:3 oh btw if I don't reply just know that I probably knocked out or something hahah


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Yeah, plus I have a bad case of insomnia + nocturnal on top of that LOL!
> haha seriously.. I managed to get it to work this far so pfft it's staying!! x3
> woohoo! can't wait >:3 oh btw if I don't reply just know that I probably knocked out or something hahah



aww! i get insomnia sometimes ;w;

and it looks ok! cute <3

haha sure.
CORRECTION TO PREVIOUS: Simple, Cool, but a pain in the butt to make!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

Morning~
I'd like to enter the raffle to!


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

UGHHH AFTER AN HOUR I FINALLY GOT THE BASE DONE E.E


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello hello hihi


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

Dilute said:


> Hello hello hihi



Hi o/


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

Dilute said:


> Hello hello hihi



Hihi hello hello~


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

Dilute said:


> Hello hello hihi



Hihi hello hello


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> aww! i get insomnia sometimes ;w;
> 
> and it looks ok! cute <3
> 
> ...


Hahah I'm back ~ barely had like 3 hours of sleep xD 
got them puffy eyes now >w<



Alby-Kun said:


> Morning~
> I'd like to enter the raffle to!


I will notify Miharu for your entry ;3



Dilute said:


> Hello hello hihi


Hello there! Welcome =w=



MayorEvvie said:


> UGHHH AFTER AN HOUR I FINALLY GOT THE BASE DONE E.E


Sounds pretty intense!! o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> I would like the enter for the 1 month anniversary celebration event please.



Will let her / Jacob know! hehe :3


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hahah I'm back ~ barely had like 3 hours of sleep xD
> got them puffy eyes now >w<



D: Why so little sleep?


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

WB Naekoya!


finished the theme


finally

and i dont even know if the audio works e.e


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 6, 2015)

Heyyyyy wassup people


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> D: Why so little sleep?


I'm a very light sleeper sadly T^T </3
but.. I tend to take naps during the day hahah!



MayorEvvie said:


> WB Naekoya!
> 
> 
> finished the theme
> ...


thank you thank you!
oh shoot!! 
you should like totally start a thread for your awesome 3DS theme works ( •⌄• ू )✧haha!



Slammint said:


> Heyyyyy wassup people


Hello there!


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> thank you thank you!
> oh shoot!!
> you should like totally start a thread for your awesome 3DS theme works ( ?⌄? ू )✧haha!



i may add them to my gallery but ill double check with the mods first 

would you like to see the back panels?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I'm a very light sleeper sadly T^T </3
> but.. I tend to take naps during the day hahah!



Awh~ qwq
Well, at least you nap often. So I guess that balances things out a bit. xD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i may add them to my gallery but ill double check with the mods first
> 
> would you like to see the back panels?


Wooo ~ yes please!! o:



Alby-Kun said:


> Awh~ qwq
> Well, at least you nap often. So I guess that balances things out a bit. xD


Hahah ikr? >u< yea have bad sleeping habits ugh.. ever since I was little too I had a hard time falling asleep right away ~


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Wooo ~ yes please!! o:
> 
> 
> Hahah ikr? >u< yea have bad sleeping habits ugh.. ever since I was little too I had a hard time falling asleep right away ~



When I was little, I would always listen music to fall asleep.
My sleeping habit is pretty bad too. I sleep late, wake up early, and I can never get myself to nap during the day no matter what I do. xP


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> When I was little, I would always listen music to fall asleep.
> My sleeping habit is pretty bad too. I sleep late, wake up early, and I can never get myself to nap during the day no matter what I do. xP



Oh really? yeah sucks for the both of us... definitely music helps! 
either that or I'm just on tumblr or on here till it tires me out slowly then I can probably knock out xD


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Wooo ~ yes please!! o:
> 
> 
> Hahah ikr? >u< yea have bad sleeping habits ugh.. ever since I was little too I had a hard time falling asleep right away ~



Here it is! 





Top screen and bottom screen respectively 
Audio still needs testing, but I'll get to it eventually, and I haven't made the Cover Plate panels, but I'll get to it.
I wanted to make it simple so it didn't contrast too much with the icons, but the folders and icon borders were painful to make...


eventually


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Here it is!
> -snip-
> Top screen and bottom screen respectively
> Audio still needs testing, but I'll get to it eventually, and I haven't made the Cover Plate panels, but I'll get to it.
> ...



Holy cow!!! o___o dude ~ that's amazing!!!! 
it'd beawesome if you turn them into like... one of them sticker covers! o:
you'd be making bank! hahah


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Holy cow!!! o___o dude ~ that's amazing!!!!
> it'd beawesome if you turn them into like... one of them sticker covers! o:
> you'd be making bank! hahah



pfft, i can and I make a ton of underlayers for clear new 3ds cover plates, and there are websites that can make it into decals lol 

currently working on the cover plate version actually, and then I'm gonna make another one!


i should make a team popsicle on ahah


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> pfft, i can and I make a ton of underlayers for clear new 3ds cover plates, and there are websites that can make it into decals lol
> 
> currently working on the cover plate version actually, and then I'm gonna make another one!
> 
> ...



oh man!! dude I'd totally would love one myself too ( •̀ᄇ• ́)ﻭ✧
have some hot 2D anime boy on my 3DS as a cover -blush- hahah <3


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neat~ o:


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh man!! dude I'd totally would love one myself too ( •̀ᄇ• ́)ﻭ✧
> have some hot 2D anime boy on my 3DS as a cover -blush- hahah <3



sure, i'll make you one if you want lol ! i think there is a website that gives you a template for a skin, then you upload it and then you can order it XD


new 3ds cover plates are freaking easy to do ahah. I just print the loose designs onto glossy adhesive paper and then stick it on my blank plate and peel it off when I get bored of it.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> sure, i'll make you one if you want lol ! i think there is a website that gives you a template for a skin, then you upload it and then you can order it XD
> 
> 
> new 3ds cover plates are freaking easy to do ahah. I just print the loose designs onto glossy adhesive paper and then stick it on my blank plate and peel it off when I get bored of it.



pro status over here!!! hahah! 
oh man yeah! definitely I would love one for sure.. just let me know whenever you are free or should I say 
taking in requests ~ cough cough* ;D lol.


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> pro status over here!!! hahah!
> oh man yeah! definitely I would love one for sure.. just let me know whenever you are free or should I say
> taking in requests ~ cough cough* ;D lol.



i actually just made a sticker for the new 3ds for my friend.


knowing her, if she sticks it on her ds shell play it more because of it ahahaha
[link]


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i actually just made a sticker for the new 3ds for my friend.
> 
> 
> knowing her, if she sticks it on her ds shell play it more because of it ahahaha
> [link]



Hahah omg!! I love it *0*
but yeah I wouldn't mind a clear decal type either 
and just make the char just pop out even more ;D 
nice job!! propz to you!!


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hahah omg!! I love it *0*
> but yeah I wouldn't mind a clear decal type either
> and just make the char just pop out even more ;D
> nice job!! propz to you!!


i think you can get clear ones on the sticker website, not really sure.

working on a sticker for myself!

half tempted to do gudetama


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i think you can get clear ones on the sticker website, not really sure.
> 
> working on a sticker for myself!
> 
> half tempted to do gudetama



AHAHA!! YEEEE ~ GUDETAMA >:3


----------



## Jacob (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i think you can get clear ones on the sticker website, not really sure.
> 
> working on a sticker for myself!
> 
> half tempted to do gudetama



Good luck!


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

Finished one for myself! 
[linky]

If anyone would like me to make a gudetama sticker base, cover plate or theme, just tell me and I'll fix one up for your system


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Finished one for myself!
> [linky]
> 
> If anyone would like me to make a gudetama sticker base, cover plate or theme, just tell me and I'll fix one up for your system



Oh me me!! I would love a sticker base 
can we send in like a ref for the one we want? or do they have to be like pre-rendered?


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Oh me me!! I would love a sticker base
> can we send in like a ref for the one we want? or do they have to be like pre-rendered?



im honestly not sure? send a ref, what you want and also what model you have. i think you have to pay for the actual sticker on the website, unless you have a new 3ds and just want the plates. ill see what i can do


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> im honestly not sure? send a ref, what you want and also what model you have. i think you have to pay for the actual sticker on the website, unless you have a new 3ds and just want the plates. ill see what i can do



this one for sure!! http://orig06.deviantart.net/2ea6/f/2015/173/a/2/gudetama_png_by_atsushika28-d8y9lm0.png
love it how it's on a toast hahah <3


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> this one for sure!! http://orig06.deviantart.net/2ea6/f/2015/173/a/2/gudetama_png_by_atsushika28-d8y9lm0.png
> love it how it's on a toast hahah <3



gosh yes! what version of 3ds do you have?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> gosh yes! what version of 3ds do you have?



oops sorry about that! I have the 3DS XL one :3

also did you wanted to do the tbt trade now or later? hehe


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oops sorry about that! I have the 3DS XL one :3
> 
> also did you wanted to do the tbt trade now or later? hehe



uhhhhhh probably later since it'll be dinner soon, lemme just get the base!


----------



## jiny (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> since it'll be dinner soon



lol its like 11:21 am for me right now
you live in england so thats why


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> uhhhhhh probably later since it'll be dinner soon, lemme just get the base!



alright cool! then I'll just take care of the other req. first and I'll get back to ya! thanks ;D


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Morning everyone <3


----------



## jiny (Sep 6, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Morning everyone <3



Morning


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Morning



How are you? ^^


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Morning everyone <3



Good morning ~


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Good morning ~



do you have a cleaner version of the render? it has lots of whitespace on it :/


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> do you have a cleaner version of the render? it has lots of whitespace on it :/



oh crap ok does this one work?

http://atsushika28.deviantart.com/art/Gudetama-PNG-541284264


----------



## Damniel (Sep 6, 2015)

Hey guys.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys.



hey Daniel hows it going c:


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys.



Hellu~


----------



## Damniel (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hey Daniel hows it going c:



I'm doing well just doing some things for my town. How are all of you?


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 6, 2015)

Good Afternoon guys. You all gave me so much to read through... But wow, already a month? Crazy!


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys.



Hey c:


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh crap ok does this one work?
> 
> http://atsushika28.deviantart.com/art/Gudetama-PNG-541284264



nope, but a patterned wallpaper would work!


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Good Afternoon guys. You all gave me so much to read through... But wow, already a month? Crazy!



Hello also ^-^


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I'm doing well just doing some things for my town. How are all of you?



I'm doing alright, debating on whether I should hold off finishing my essay until tonight or do it now.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I'm doing well just doing some things for my town. How are all of you?



Fun! ah busy with some trades atm.. so might reply slow sorry! D:


----------



## Damniel (Sep 6, 2015)

Quick question, do any of you have any baskets of bamboo? I'll be needed a few.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> I'm doing alright, debating on whether I should hold off finishing my essay until tonight or do it now.



i am doing my essay in a few hours, I'll write it down then type it later.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Good Afternoon guys. You all gave me so much to read through... But wow, already a month? Crazy!


Afternoon! :3 ikr how time flies ~ haha


MayorEvvie said:


> nope, but a patterned wallpaper would work!


ahh i see ok then 
i probably might have to edit that myself.. 
i'll send it in after i'm done with the trades! sorry about that :c


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Quick question, do any of you have any baskets of bamboo? I'll be needed a few.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Does this mean you are no longer a knight of laziness?


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Afternoon! :3 ikr how time flies ~ haha
> 
> ahh i see ok then
> i probably might have to edit that myself..
> i'll send it in after i'm done with the trades! sorry about that :c



that's ok! its just its a pain for me to do it on my school laptop since I lost my home one ;/


----------



## Damniel (Sep 6, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Does this mean you are no longer a knight of laziness?



Well it has to be done at some point. But I've had this essay to do for the whole summer so I'm still a proud knight.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Quick question, do any of you have any baskets of bamboo? I'll be needed a few.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh, I never usually write my essay up unless it's mandatory. It'd be a waste considering I wouldn't know whether or not I have enough info to fill a page or two.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> that's ok! its just its a pain for me to do it on my school laptop since I lost my home one ;/



oh geez! sorry to hear that >~<
yeah so then like any colored pattern bg would work then?
wanted to double make sure on that c:


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Well it has to be done at some point. But I've had this essay to do for the whole summer so I'm still a proud knight.



Woah. owo


----------



## Damniel (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Oh, I never usually write my essay up unless it's mandatory. It'd be a waste considering I wouldn't know whether or not I have enough info to fill a page or two.



Well 2 things:
1. It has to be typed
2. I have awful handwriting I can't turn it in like that.


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh geez! sorry to hear that >~<
> yeah so then like any colored pattern bg would work then?
> wanted to double make sure on that c:



yep, anything since it is just clipped to the base coat! and yeah, my parents borrowed it and I think it may be at their work, idk.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 6, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Woah. owo



Yeah, I had 2 months to do it yet I'm doing it the last2 days.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> that's ok! its just its a pain for me to do it on my school laptop since I lost my home one ;/





MayorEvvie said:


> yep, anything since it is just clipped to the base coat! and yeah, my parents borrowed it and I think it may be at their work, idk.



ah i see ~ kk! will work on it now >w<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> Yeah, I had 2 months to do it yet I'm doing it the last2 days.



I just love doing last min. work xD haha


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Well 2 things:
> 1. It has to be typed
> 2. I have awful handwriting I can't turn it in like that.



Same, mine has to be typed as well.
But I do wish they still accepted them handwritten. It makes it easier to write out since you can space out words more.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Yeah, I had 2 months to do it yet I'm doing it the last2 days.



Procrastination at it's finest ^^


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> -snip



here's a simple pattern bg that I've added!



Spoiler


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Yeah, I had 2 months to do it yet I'm doing it the last2 days.



I had 3, and I chose to do it half a week prior.
I'm not confident in my ability to turn in half-arsed quality work. xD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I had 3, and I chose to do it half a week prior.
> I'm not confident in my ability to turn in half-arsed quality work. xD



i think i'm more focused and detail oriented when i do stuff the last min lol.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 6, 2015)

I read the chapters I needed to do and I know what to write just wording it is the hard part.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> i think i'm more focused and detail oriented when i do stuff the last min lol.



It's a double-edged sword for me,
I either feel motivated and willing to work, or really nervous and can't think of what to type. ;3;


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 6, 2015)

Ah yuck. I hate writing papers. Good thing it's not me. I took cough meds late last night and am still all fuzzy headed. Lol!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I read the chapters I needed to do and I know what to write just wording it is the hard part.



I just read half of my book and used a summary for the other half.
As for wording it, I looked back at my past essays and used them as examples.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 6, 2015)

I just want to get it over with.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

My paper doesn't having to do with reading chapters, sadly. I have to go look for websites to use as sources and write a 3-4 page paper on the information I find on there. It makes it really hard to get enough for the page requirement.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> My paper doesn't having to do with reading chapters, sadly. I have to go look for websites to use as sources and write a 3-4 page paper on the information I find on there. It makes it really hard to get enough for the page requirement.



Can't you simply summarize the information and then explain it from there? A summary should at least fill out one page.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Can't you simply summarize the information and then explain it from there? A summary should at least fill out one page.



Yeah, but usually once I've explained everything as much as I can, I still have quite a bit of space left.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Yeah, but usually once I've explained everything as much as I can, I still have quite a bit of space left.



Why not write a conclusion at the end then. It can be how all that info adds up to something and maybe what you feel about it.


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

Here you go, Naekoya! 






How to install:
-Print a test copy on plain paper to check fit an size, then scale and print until it fits nicely
-Get some sticker paper (glossy is better) and print the image
-Cut along the edge neatly
-stick!​
If you want anything fixing, tell me, and also, if I were to sell these, how much would you pay?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Here you go, Naekoya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet!!! woohooo thank you so much c:
I'd probably charge the the print fee + supply + shipping if you were to open up a real shop c:
not sure how much a regular decal sticker/cases go for atm, but yeah! that's how I would basically charge them heh
if it's just only for design only that's really up to you how much time you put in to it! :3


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Sweet!!! woohooo thank you so much c:
> I'd probably charge the the print fee + supply + shipping if you were to open up a real shop c:
> not sure how much a regular decal sticker/cases go for atm, but yeah! that's how I would basically charge them heh
> if it's just only for design only that's really up to you how much time you put in to it! :3



yeah, it was gonna be TBT for the base since I dont have super high quality printer, and the bases are made with others (with permission for any use) I'm glad you like it! Let me know if you need anything fixing !


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> yeah, it was gonna be TBT for the base since I dont have super high quality printer, and the bases are made with others (with permission for any use) I'm glad you like it! Let me know if you need anything fixing !



thanks will do if I ever think up another design I want! you're awesome! >w<


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> thanks will do if I ever think up another design I want! you're awesome! >w<



You're welcome! Also, gonna make a Gudetama default 3DS for anyone to use!


psst, naekoya, is your siggy shop still open? :O


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> You're welcome! Also, gonna make a Gudetama default 3DS for anyone to use!
> 
> 
> psst, naekoya, is your siggy shop still open? :O



haha woohoo! gudetama ftw! >:3

oh and yes! my sig shop is still open for business c:


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> haha woohoo! gudetama ftw! >:3
> 
> oh and yes! my sig shop is still open for business c:



oh awesome! gonna order when I get my stuff together


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> oh awesome! gonna order when I get my stuff together



sure! take your time =w=

welp guys I'm heading out to go eat with my bf!
see you all in abit :3
have fun ~


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> sure! take your time =w=
> 
> welp guys I'm heading out to go eat with my bf!
> see you all in abit :3
> have fun ~



Cya~ owo/


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> sure! take your time =w=
> 
> welp guys I'm heading out to go eat with my bf!
> see you all in abit :3
> have fun ~



have fun!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I think I have 4 raffle entries?


Did you want to enter the raffle? c: 



Call me Daniel said:


> I would like the enter for the 1 month anniversary celebration event please.


Okay!! I will add your entries when i am off work! (๑?̀ㅂ?́)و✧



Alby-Kun said:


> Morning~
> I'd like to enter the raffle to!


Okay!! Your entries shall be added once I am off work (≧∇≦)b



MayorEvvie said:


> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS AWESOME XD great job!! 



MissLily123 said:


> Good Afternoon guys. You all gave me so much to read through... But wow, already a month? Crazy!


YEAHHH it really is crazy!!! Hahaha one month flew by fast ahaha


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

@Miharu I would love to enter!  And thank you! The person who its for loves it~ I'm actually making 3DS (or any console, really) sticker skin designs now, so I could make you one if you would like?


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 6, 2015)

Ugh. Still kinda fuzzy headed from the cough meds last night. Yuck. I'm supposed to be at work in an hour. Gonna be a long night!!! Btw, trying to get filbert plotted before I head in hence my lack of activity today.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 6, 2015)

Who do, I give the bell to for a popsicle donation?


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 6, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Who do, I give the bell to for a popsicle donation?



Either Miharu, Jacob or Naekoya


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Who do, I give the bell to for a popsicle donation?



Actually any bell donations will be handled by either Miharu or Jacob :3
I'm just here to help monitor the posts for TP. 
Thanks!


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Actually any bell donations will be handled by either Miharu or Jacob :3
> I'm just here to help monitor the posts for TP.
> Thanks!



Oh, are you back? Hello!


was this the Thai food? :O


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 6, 2015)

I'll be participating in the conversation after I scroll through 50+ pages and OP

Anyways, hello everyone, how are y'all doing?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Oh, are you back? Hello!
> 
> 
> was this the Thai food? :O



Haha noo not yet! Just on my phone lurking.. shh hehe x3


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 6, 2015)

ooo i'll join the celebration event!! c: 
i'm so happy that this group has made it so long aw


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Haha noo not yet! Just on my phone lurking.. shh hehe x3



Ah, I see!  I do that all the time ahha


----------



## Jacob (Sep 6, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> ooo i'll join the celebration event!! c:
> i'm so happy that this group has made it so long aw



Will let Miharu know!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 6, 2015)

May I enter the 1 Month Celebration Event?  I'm not surprised this group lasted that long, considering all of the nice people in it and the long conversations.  This reminds me a lot of a popsicle-themed peoyne's giveaway xD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> May I enter the 1 Month Celebration Event?  I'm not surprised this group lasted that long, considering all of the nice people in it and the long conversations.  This reminds me a lot of a popsicle-themed peoyne's giveaway xD



Ya, everyone here has a warm and fluffy personality! (\[ovo]/)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ya, everyone here has a warm and fluffy personality! (\[ovo]/)



﻿Ｙｅｓ！  Ｉｔ＇ｓ ｔｈｅｓｅ ｔｙｐｅ ｏｆ ｗａｒｍ ｐｅｏｐｌｅ ｔｈａｔ ｍａｋｅ ＴＢＴ ａ ｂｅｔｔｅｒ ｐｌａｃｅ！ ＾－＾

Ａｌｓｏ， ｉｓ ｉｔ ｊｕｓｔ ｍｅ， ｏｒ ｉｓ ｔｈｅ ｋａｗａｉｉ ｓｐｒｅａｄｉｎｇ？ ＯｗＯ


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ﻿Ｙｅｓ！  Ｉｔ＇ｓ ｔｈｅｓｅ ｔｙｐｅ ｏｆ ｗａｒｍ ｐｅｏｐｌｅ ｔｈａｔ ｍａｋｅ ＴＢＴ ａ ｂｅｔｔｅｒ ｐｌａｃｅ！ ＾－＾
> 
> Ａｌｓｏ， ｉｓ ｉｔ ｊｕｓｔ ｍｅ， ｏｒ ｉｓ ｔｈｅ ｋａｗａｉｉ ｓｐｒｅａｄｉｎｇ？ ＯｗＯ



I dunno, looks more like letters in your comment are spreading though! XD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 6, 2015)

；ｏ；  Ｍｙ  ｋａｗａｉｉ  ｆｏｎｔ  ｄｏｅｓ  ｔｈａｔ  ＬＯＬ

Ｂｔｗ  ｓｏｍｅｏｎｅ  ｓｈｏｕｌｄ  ｍａｋｅ  ａ  ｋａｗａｉｉ  ｇｉｖｅａｗａｙ  ａｎｄ  ｈａｖｅ  ｔｈｅ  ｍａｉｎ  ｐｒｉｚｅ  ｂｅ  ｓｏｍｅ  ｋａｗａｉｉ  ａｒｔ！


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ；ｏ；  Ｍｙ  ｋａｗａｉｉ  ｆｏｎｔ  ｄｏｅｓ  ｔｈａｔ  ＬＯＬ
> 
> Ｂｔｗ  ｓｏｍｅｏｎｅ  ｓｈｏｕｌｄ  ｍａｋｅ  ａ  ｋａｗａｉｉ  ｇｉｖｅａｗａｙ  ａｎｄ  ｈａｖｅ  ｔｈｅ  ｍａｉｎ  ｐｒｉｚｅ  ｂｅ  ｓｏｍｅ  ｋａｗａｉｉ  ａｒｔ！



I can't tell what you are writing e.e


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I dunno, looks more like letters in your comment are spreading though! XD



idk if anyone here can draw "kawaii" stuff lolol.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I can't tell what you are writing e.e



He says there should be a kawaii giveaway where the prize is kawaii art~


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Ah, I see!  I do that all the time ahha


I am back! wooo :3
oh man food coma bleh ~ hahah


----------



## roseflower (Sep 6, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ；ｏ；  Ｍｙ  ｋａｗａｉｉ  ｆｏｎｔ  ｄｏｅｓ  ｔｈａｔ  ＬＯＬ
> 
> Ｂｔｗ  ｓｏｍｅｏｎｅ  ｓｈｏｕｌｄ  ｍａｋｅ  ａ  ｋａｗａｉｉ  ｇｉｖｅａｗａｙ  ａｎｄ  ｈａｖｅ  ｔｈｅ  ｍａｉｎ  ｐｒｉｚｅ  ｂｅ  ｓｏｍｅ  ｋａｗａｉｉ  ａｒｔ！



Oh so much kawaii, but you forgot to add the pink colour


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> idk if anyone here can draw "kawaii" stuff lolol.



I can try, I might stink horribly though. xD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Oh so much kawaii, but you forgot to add the pink colour



oh gawd.. no more pink fonts please xD
had quite enough of that trend! lol.


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I can't tell what you are writing e.e





naekoya said:


> I am back! wooo :3
> oh man food coma bleh ~ hahah



I want food!


and I have a feeling I wi be doodling all though Chemistry tomorrow...


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I can try, I might stink horribly though. xD



yeah, I'm not good with all this chibiness going on, but I can make cute sigs if that counts haha!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> I want food!
> 
> 
> and I have a feeling I wi be doodling all though Chemistry tomorrow...



just stuff some snacks in class with you.. I always wear my sweater with a pocket and eat during lectures LOL x3
like a boss =w=


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah, I'm not good with all this chibiness going on, but I can make cute sigs if that counts haha!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I would get fried by the teacher because the sugar high kid next to me would pinch my snacks and go mad.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I would get fried by the teacher because the sugar high kid next to me would pinch my snacks and go mad.



LMAO! omg.. there's always that one kid in the class xD goodness..


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh gawd.. no more pink fonts please xD
> had quite enough of that trend! lol.



*﻿Ｈｏｗ  ａｂｏｕｔ  ｋａｗａｉｉ＇ｎ  ｂｌｕｅ？  ２ｋａｗａｉｉ４ｕ*


----------



## roseflower (Sep 6, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> *﻿Ｈｏｗ  ａｂｏｕｔ  ｋａｗａｉｉ＇ｎ  ｂｌｕｅ？  ２ｋａｗａｉｉ４ｕ*



I need sunglasses to read this...


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> *﻿Ｈｏｗ  ａｂｏｕｔ  ｋａｗａｉｉ＇ｎ  ｂｌｕｅ？  ２ｋａｗａｉｉ４ｕ*



Nah, I'm good :3 
been there done that.. over it now huehue


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 6, 2015)

roseflower said:


> I need sunglasses to read this...





naekoya said:


> Nah, I'm good :3
> been there done that.. over it now huehue



*﻿ｈｅｈ  ｈｅｈ  ．．．*

Okay, I've had enough of the kawaiiness, it's draining my soul


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

Hey Guys If You See Me Off a While For Like 3-14days Its Cause I Need A Little Brake Time


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

What about white c:


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> *﻿ｈｅｈ  ｈｅｈ  ．．．*
> 
> Okay, I've had enough of the kawaiiness, it's draining my soul


hahah welcome back to society xD !!!



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hey Guys If You See Me Off a While For Like 3-14days Its Cause I Need A Little Brake Time


oh! is it because of school? o.o


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 6, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hey Guys If You See Me Off a While For Like 3-14days Its Cause I Need A Little Brake Time



We'll miss you!
Enjoy your TBT-free-time ;D



bigger34 said:


> What about white c:



o: YASSSS white is the perfect color why don't more people use it.



naekoya said:


> hahah welcome back to society xD !!!



c: tyty!  gonna look for unkawaii things so my mind isn't numb anymore


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> c: tyty!  gonna look for unkawaii things so my mind isn't numb anymore



yeah just go look at some rainbows & unicorns xD hahah jk ~


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hahah welcome back to society xD !!!
> 
> 
> oh! is it because of school? o.o



Nah I Just Needa Be A Little More Social.

@Lucanosa I'll Miss You Guys Too And Thanks!


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

_I love you all <3_


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah just go look at some rainbows & unicorns xD hahah jk ~



HELL no.



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Nah I Just Needa Be A Little More Social.
> 
> @Lucanosa I'll Miss You Guys Too And Thanks!



I should be more social too, but nah, TBT is more fun than Facebook and all the drama I'm involved in there xD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> HELL no.
> 
> 
> 
> I should be more social too, but nah, TBT is more fun than Facebook and all the drama I'm involved in there xD



Not Like Facebook...Lol xD Im Talking About Irl I Need Some Friends! Dont Worry Ill Most Likely Be Back In A Couple Of Days Because I Failed But Just Letting You Guys Know I May Be Gone For A Lil While


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> _I love you all <3_


ah ~ sorry, but please refrain from using white color fonts Miharu won't appreciate it. thank you! c:



Lucanosa said:


> HELL no.
> 
> 
> 
> I should be more social too, but nah, TBT is more fun than Facebook and all the drama I'm involved in there xD



haha i was only kidding with ya ;3 
meh.. i barely use any social media sites anymore it's boring ~ =x=

- - - Post Merge - - -



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Not Like Facebook...Lol xD Im Talking About Irl I Need Some Friends! Dont Worry Ill Most Likely Be Back In A Couple Of Days Because I Failed But Just Letting You Guys Know I May Be Gone For A Lil While



ohh! haha i see.. yea definitely ~ 
go out get some air and chill with people all good fun :3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 6, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Not Like Facebook...Lol xD Im Talking About Irl I Need Some Friends! Dont Worry Ill Most Likely Be Back In A Couple Of Days Because I Failed But Just Letting You Guys Know I May Be Gone For A Lil While



XD I'm very unsocial irl.... idk I just don't know what to say/do around people and it gets awkward with the irl friends I have... anyways, enjoy, and I can't wait to cya again on here! c:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> ah ~ sorry, but please refrain from using white color fonts Miharu won't appreciate it. thank you! c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> XD I'm very unsocial irl.... idk I just don't know what to say/do around people and it gets awkward with the irl friends I have... anyways, enjoy, and I can't wait to cya again on here! c:



Same! Thats Why I Have No Friends Lol xD


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> LMAO! omg.. there's always that one kid in the class xD goodness..



Yup. I always get paired next to the weirdos or the really roudy ones because I apparently shut them up.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yup. I always get paired next to the weirdos or the really roudy ones because I apparently shut them up.



if anyone like that sits next to me I give them the death stare (?◣д◢`+)


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yup. I always get paired next to the weirdos or the really roudy ones because I apparently shut them up.



Lol That Kinda Sucks Though But At Least Youll Get Them To Shut Up!!! XD


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> if anyone like that sits next to me I give them the death stare (?◣д◢`+)



Yeah, we have seating plans -.-


Usually the "good" kids get to sit where they want, but by chance I ended up having NO classes with my buddy, and my other one is younger then me so I have no classes with her...this is gonna be a loooong year.

- - - Post Merge - - -



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Lol That Kinda Sucks Though But At Least Youll Get Them To Shut Up!!! XD



*yandere death stare*


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, we have seating plans -.-
> 
> 
> Usually the "good" kids get to sit where they want, but by chance I ended up having NO classes with my buddy, and my other one is younger then me so I have no classes with her...this is gonna be a loooong year.
> ...



damn.. that sucks! and you can't like switch classes or anything? :c


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, we have seating plans -.-
> 
> 
> Usually the "good" kids get to sit where they want, but by chance I ended up having NO classes with my buddy, and my other one is younger then me so I have no classes with her...this is gonna be a loooong year.
> ...



No One Sits Next To Me....Cause They Know I Will Kill Them If I Get Annoyed Of Them Or Dislike Them!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, we have seating plans -.-
> 
> 
> Usually the "good" kids get to sit where they want, but by chance I ended up having NO classes with my buddy, and my other one is younger then me so I have no classes with her...this is gonna be a loooong year.
> ...



XD Just ignore them if they're bothering you, that's what I do in karate class when the younger ones are going ballistic


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD Just ignore them if they're bothering you, that's what I do in karate class when the younger ones are going ballistic



LOL xD I Remember Being In Karate Class And The Little Ones Would Go Crazy!


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> damn.. that sucks! and you can't like switch classes or anything? :c



Potentially, but it would change the entire work and textbooks e.e
Me and my god dammed computer course...

His classes: history geography German art drama productdesign
My classes: geography German ict computerscience electronics.
German has two group 1s, geography was mixed, English was mixed, he's better then me at science and I'm better then him at maths, meaning 0 classes.

@Death. I wish! I'm kinda unintentially the class psycho...


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> LOL xD I Remember Being In Karate Class And The Little Ones Would Go Crazy!



idk i find quite cute & funny how the little ones are like just everywhere showing off their "moves" and everything hahah! xD
i'm just like... nice one kid > w>


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD Just ignore them if they're bothering you, that's what I do in karate class when the younger ones are going ballistic



can you really ignore someone if they are giggling, tapping, swinging in their chairs and scribbling "[my school name] <3 [thier name]" and getting you into trouble with your teacher for graffiti?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Potentially, but it would change the entire work and textbooks e.e
> Me and my god dammed computer course...
> 
> His classes: history geography German art drama productdesign
> ...



oh man.. bummer!! D;
you guys get no free period or something like that?


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh man.. bummer!! D;
> you guys get no free period or something like that?



Nope, just break and lunch, only time we really meet up lol.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Potentially, but it would change the entire work and textbooks e.e
> Me and my god dammed computer course...
> 
> His classes: history geography German art drama productdesign
> ...



Yep Happened To Me Too Started School 2-3 Weeks Late Had No Friends And I Didnt Talk To Anyone Because I didnt Know Them So....They All Just Ignored Me As I Ignored Them And Everyone Got Scared Of Me! Which Helps Me Because I Dont Really Like People So Yea...xD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 6, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> LOL xD I Remember Being In Karate Class And The Little Ones Would Go Crazy!





naekoya said:


> idk i find quite cute & funny how the little ones are like just everywhere showing off their "moves" and everything hahah! xD
> i'm just like... nice one kid > w>



LMAO ikr?!  I laugh in my head sometimes.... there's this one girl who ends up sparring all of the time, and she always does like a bunny hop around the room instead of in stance XD It cracks me up so much



MayorEvvie said:


> can you really ignore someone if they are giggling, tapping, swinging in their chairs and scribbling "[my school name] <3 [thier name]" and getting you into trouble with your teacher for graffiti?



Good point.  Ear plugs and excuses for the teacher are the only option ;_;


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Nope, just break and lunch, only time we really meet up lol.



whatt! man ~ my highschool you can either have a free period and do nothing 
or take like student service for extra credit ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> LMAO ikr?!  I laugh in my head sometimes.... there's this one girl who ends up sparring all of the time, and she always does like a bunny hop around the room instead of in stance XD It cracks me up so much



Aww!! that's adorable o w o 
yeah it's only cute when you're young, but once you pass that 10 yrs.. time to grow up man haha


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> whatt! man ~ my highschool you can either have a free period and do nothing
> or take like student service for extra credit ~
> 
> Is that free period a lunch period or just it's own thing? Cause right now I envy you. xD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Aww!! that's adorable o w o
> yeah it's only cute when you're young, but once you pass that 10 yrs.. time to grow up man haha



;u; Ikr!?

And yeah.... she's around 8-9 years old, and the senseis have been frequently telling her to stoppit and spar in stance, but she reverts back to her bunny-hop around the ring.

:/ At least it makes it hard for people to actually hit her though, since she won't hold still for one second.


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Yep Happened To Me Too Started School 2-3 Weeks Late Had No Friends And I Didnt Talk To Anyone Because I didnt Know Them So....They All Just Ignored Me As I Ignored Them And Everyone Got Scared Of Me! Which Helps Me Because I Dont Really Like People So Yea...xD





naekoya said:


> whatt! man ~ my highschool you can either have a free period and do nothing
> or take like student service for extra credit ~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


Yeah, it's a pain.

For about a term last year my German teacher was "Ill" so me and my friend litterally 360noscoped the work and then went
on our tablets and messed about.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ;u; Ikr!?
> 
> And yeah.... she's around 8-9 years old, and the senseis have been frequently telling her to stoppit and spar in stance, but she reverts back to her bunny-hop around the ring.
> 
> :/ At least it makes it hard for people to actually hit her though, since she won't hold still for one second.



Well, if it works, it works. xD
Can she hit back while doing it? o:


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> naekoya said:
> 
> 
> > whatt! man ~ my highschool you can either have a free period and do nothing
> ...


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

Ugh Crap I Forgot!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Alby-Kun said:
> 
> 
> > we called it free period, the school calls self study time
> ...


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, it's a pain.
> 
> For about a term last year my German teacher was "Ill" so me and my friend litterally 360noscoped the work and then went
> on our tablets and messed about.



love sub days =w=
just a chill/no class work day or its like barely any work and they just let you do w.e hahah

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> naekoya said:
> 
> 
> > Whaaat? If only I could transfer to your school, have a whole period to myself sound slike heaven~ Q u Q
> ...


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

I Forgot I Forgot I'm So Stupid!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I Forgot I Forgot I'm So Stupid!



forgot what exactly? o__O


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> love sub days =w=
> just a chill/no class work day or its like barely any work and they just let you do w.e hahah
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> love sub days =w=
> just a chill/no class work day or its like barely any work and they just let you do w.e hahah
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I Forgot I Forgot I'm So Stupid!



Summer school work? o_o


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> forgot what exactly? o__O



My Orientation For School! I Forgot I Have It In 4 Days From Now!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> My Orientation For School! I Forgot I Have It In 4 Days From Now!



Isn't Orientation just showing up and discussing things though?
At least that was what Orientation was for me when I first entered high school.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Isn't Orientation just showing up and discussing things though?
> At least that was what Orientation was for me when I first entered high school.



No Mines Is Too See If I Got Accepted


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> naekoya said:
> 
> 
> > love sub days =w=
> ...


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

If I Didn't Get Accepted I Will Die! I MEAN LITERALLY!!!


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Alby-Kun said:
> 
> 
> > aww yea sorry dude x3
> ...


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Alby-Kun said:
> 
> 
> > aww yea sorry dude x3
> ...


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

HopeFully I Get In >.<


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> HopeFully I Get In >.<



Ah, you're going into 9th grade, aren't you? o:


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> naekoya said:
> 
> 
> > Alby-Kun said:
> ...


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> MayorEvvie said:
> 
> 
> > naekoya said:
> ...


----------



## roseflower (Sep 6, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> HopeFully I Get In >.<



You can do it, just stay positive and be calm! Good luck


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh, sounds Mexican. Maybe I'll check it out once school starts~ o3o



Yeeee ~ go for it!! :3
tell me if you like it or not 
oh oh they also have this chip and like guacamole! omg.. soooo good!! but heads up the chip is bit too salty sometimes xD
no pun intended guys ;D hahhaha


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ah, you're going into 9th grade, aren't you? o:



No Its Just Its and Independent Studies School Which Means I Pick Which Days I Go In and How Many Hours I Stay For Day and Then I Take My Packet Home and Finish The Rest!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> No Its Just Its and Independent Studies School Which Means I Pick Which Days I Go In and How Many Hours I Stay For Day and Then I Take My Packet Home and Finish The Rest!



whaat.. never heard of that type of school before o___o
sounds interesting how they run their programs ~ lol
good luck!!!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> whaat.. never heard of that type of school before o___o
> sounds interesting how they run their programs ~ lol
> good luck!!!



Thanks!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Yeeee ~ go for it!! :3
> tell me if you like it or not
> oh oh they also have this chip and like guacamole! omg.. soooo good!! but heads up the chip is bit too salty sometimes xD
> no pun intended guys ;D hahhaha



Ehehehe, I love anything salty and savory~
And I'll try and remember to tell you, there should be at least one thing I can stuff my face with there! x3


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> MayorEvvie said:
> 
> 
> > naekoya said:
> ...


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ehehehe, I love anything salty and savory~
> And I'll try and remember to tell you, there should be at least one thing I can stuff my face with there! x3



LOL xD Salty And Savory!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> LOL xD Salty And Savory!



XD Oh gosh. 
Better than Salty and soft.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> XD Oh gosh.
> Better than Salty and soft.



LOL xD Isnt It The Same


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ehehehe, I love anything salty


,':v)


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> LOL xD Isnt It The Same



Nope, you can eat soup that's salty and savory, but you can't eat one that's salty and soft.
Solid foods on the other hand...~

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> ,':v)



OH, COME ON NOT YOU TO


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> OH, COME ON NOT YOU TO


now I know something else about you hueheuheu


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> now I know something else about you hueheuheu



T w T Yet whenever I want to know something about you, I have to practically beg


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Nope, you can eat soup that's salty and savory, but you can't eat one that's salty and soft.
> Solid foods on the other hand...~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



LOL Good Point About The Soup Tho!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> LOL Good Point About The Soup Tho!



Crab chowder is one example.
It tastes heavenly in Winter. Ah, now I want it to snow so I can enjoy some!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Crab chowder is one example.
> It tastes heavenly in Winter. Ah, now I want it to snow so I can enjoy some!



Crab Chowder!? I Prefer Clam Chowder


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Crab Chowder!? I Prefer Clam Chowder



Clams are eh, they taste somewhat bitter to me and the meat is all chewy.
Crab on the other hand, is soft, juicy, and the meat is oh so goood~!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Clams are eh, they taste somewhat bitter to me and the meat is all chewy.
> Crab on the other hand, is soft, juicy, and the meat is oh so goood~!



That Is What I Cant Stand If My Clam Chowder Has Chewy Clam In It I Will Throw Up But On The Other Hand I Mostly Prefer The Soup With Crackers!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> That Is What I Cant Stand If My Clam Chowder Has Chewy Clam In It I Will Throw Up But On The Other Hand I Mostly Prefer The Soup With Crackers!



Crackers are nice, but I rather have Old Bay seasoning to go with my soup instead. It adds a nice pinch of spice to the meal!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Crackers are nice, but I rather have Old Bay seasoning to go with my soup instead. It adds a nice pinch of spice to the meal!



Sounds Delicious But My Favorite Soup Is Spicy Chicken Soup With Rice, and Potatoes!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Sounds Delicious But My Favorite Soup Is Spicy Chicken Soup With Rice, and Potatoes!



Mm~ Mine is Beef and Cheese Soup with Potatoes and Carrots!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Mm~ Mine is Beef and Cheese Soup with Potatoes and Carrots!



Sweet potato soup for me.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

sorry in a trade atm guys! be done in a few :3


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Sweet potato soup for me.



I tried sweet potato fries once, they were too sweet for me.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I tried sweet potato fries once, they were too sweet for me.



Ugh!!! I Hate Sweet Potato Fries! They Taste Nasty!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ugh!!! I Hate Sweet Potato Fries! They Taste Nasty!



Ya, I don't understand why they exist.
They're like the false prophet to the Great French Fry Gods.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ya, I don't understand why they exist.
> They're like the false prophet to the Great French Fry Gods.



Yeah Pretty Much!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm so evil I was at my friends cycle town so I put 5 bamboo sprouts in different areas and now THEURE EVERYWHERE.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I'm so evil I was at my friends cycle town so I put 5 bamboo sprouts in different areas and now THEURE EVERYWHERE.



LOL xD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 6, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Yeah Pretty Much!



They're healthy though.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> They're healthy though.



and Nasty!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> They're healthy though.



French fries were never meant to be healthy, and sweet potatoes don't have that crunch to it.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> French fries were never meant to be healthy, and sweet potatoes don't have that crunch to it.



Yep Potatoes were Meant To Be Tasty!!!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> French fries were never meant to be healthy, and sweet potatoes don't have that crunch to it.


They're tasty to me...


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> They're tasty to me...



Well If They Are Too You Then ITs Ok!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> They're tasty to me...



Well... okay, if you have a sweet tooth then I guess they would taste better than ordinary fries.
But I have a salt tooth so I don't feel that way. xD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Well... okay, if you have a sweet tooth then I guess they would taste better than ordinary fries.
> But I have a salt tooth so I don't feel that way. xD



I Have A Sour Tooth!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I Have A Sour Tooth!



The only things I can do in abundance of that's sour is lemon/limeade, and vinegar chips.
Everything else is a no-go for me. Bleeeh~ xP


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Well... okay, if you have a sweet tooth then I guess they would taste better than ordinary fries.
> But I have a salt tooth so I don't feel that way. xD



Same here, chips > chocolate any day.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

see you guys in a lil gonna play lol league of legends!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> see you guys in a lil gonna play lol league of legends!



Bye, I'll just sit here and listen to some Megaman OSTs~

- - - Post Merge - - -



bigger34 said:


> Same here, chips > chocolate any day.



High Fiiive, Salt Sis! x3


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

Blah, I need to open up commissions again I need dem bells ahha


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Blah, I need to open up commissions again I need dem bells ahha



do itttt ~ !!!
yeah I'm saving up too atm :c
so broke T^T


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> do itttt ~ !!!
> yeah I'm saving up too atm :c
> so broke T^T


Same lol


I kinda dunno pricing and if anyone would actually buy it tho </3


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Bye, I'll just sit here and listen to some Megaman OSTs~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



me too will be on for a couple of minutes i left a match and have to wait to play another as punishment!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Blah, I need to open up commissions again I need dem bells ahha



Huehuehuehue, your bell count is awfully coincidental.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Same lol
> 
> 
> I kinda dunno pricing and if anyone would actually buy it tho </3



what!! why wouldn't they.. there's so many ppl like requesting for art and stuff lately around ~ haha


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Huehuehuehue, your bell count is awfully coincidental.



I have about 200 in the ABD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

Im So Lonely Without TBT ;(


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> what!! why wouldn't they.. there's so many ppl like requesting for art and stuff lately around ~ haha



because it's kinda trash


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> because it's kinda trash



No it's not!
It may not be the best, but there are people who are willing to pay you I'm sure.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

see ya in a little


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> see ya in a little



Byebye


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> because it's kinda trash



what!? who said that!!! >: o


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> what!? who said that!!! >: o



on pretty much every art request thread I get turned down and all I ever get is critique instead of comments about how it is at the moment.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> on pretty much every art request thread I get turned down and all I ever get is critique instead of comments about how it is at the moment.



is this drawing? or like gfx stuff? o__O


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> is this drawing? or like gfx stuff? o__O



art, I do free gfx


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> on pretty much every art request thread I get turned down and all I ever get is critique instead of comments about how it is at the moment.



Awh, don't give up. You could always drawing things in another perspective or shade, try different things, like maybe objects!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> art, I do free gfx



dude I can't even draw to save my life.. so yeah they got nothing on you man ~ haters just be hatin' !


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> dude I can't even draw to save my life.. so yeah they got nothing on you man ~ haters just be hatin' !



well I only ever get mean or patronising replies so I might as well not bother.


And eww, does anyone know a cure for when you get link gunk in your throa ;w;


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> dude I can't even draw to save my life.. so yeah they got nothing on you man ~ haters just be hatin' !



Ya, they're just jelly if your ability to draw and color. And some of them can't even do traditional drawings!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> well I only ever get mean or patronising replies so I might as well not bother.
> 
> 
> And eww, does anyone know a cure for when you get link gunk in your throa ;w;



hot shower, inhale like hot steam from the bath if you can ~ or literally just keep drinking water :s

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Ya, they're just jelly if your ability to draw and color. And some of them can't even do traditional drawings!



exactly! =__= srsly some ppl always need an excuse to pick on ppl to vent their rage out on meh ~


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hot shower, inhale like hot steam from the bath if you can ~ or literally just keep drinking water :s


I had a shower a few hours ago, and the only nice water near me is carbonates e.e

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> hot shower, inhale like hot steam from the bath if you can ~ or literally just keep drinking water :s
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



hmm not really idk


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I had a shower a few hours ago, and the only nice water near me is carbonates e.e
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



uh try making some lemon tea + honey!! :3


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hot shower, inhale like hot steam from the bath if you can ~ or literally just keep drinking water :s
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ya, they just can't see a person's work for how much effort they put into it. People have some unruly standards for art, I must say.

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> uh try making some lemon tea + honey!! :3



Ooh yes!
That's a good idea.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ya, they just can't see a person's work for how much effort they put into it. People have some unruly standards for art, I must say.
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I agree! Even drawing stick figures is hard for some.. ok not that far, but you know what I mean xD
hahah!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I agree! Even drawing stick figures is hard for some.. ok not that far, but you know what I mean xD
> hahah!



Hehe~ we all start somewhere, y'know! x)


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hehe~ we all start somewhere, y'know! x)



exactly! = w =
back then just a coloring book we thought we were great artist back then! hahah oh man I miss those ;v;


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> exactly! = w =
> back then just a coloring book we thought we were great artist back then! hahah oh man I miss those ;v;



Aaah, those were some fun days~
Where I'd wake up from a nap, sit down at my desk and take out a coloring book, and just wipe the color red and blue all over everything. XD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Aaah, those were some fun days~
> Where I'd wake up from a nap, sit down at my desk and take out a coloring book, and just wipe the color red and blue all over everything. XD



yeahh! i would always ask my mom to buy me like that huge crayon pack and markers lolol 
the dream <3 o w o


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeahh! i would always ask my mom to buy me like that huge crayon pack and markers lolol
> the dream <3 o w o



Mm~ the smell of opening a fresh vat of paint as a child was a wonderful moment for me. <3
Finger painting felt right then, now it makes me feel dirty. XD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Mm~ the smell of opening a fresh vat of paint as a child was a wonderful moment for me. <3
> Finger painting felt right then, now it makes me feel dirty. XD



lol yea when we're little being messy was all fun and games 
now growing older.. we've become all neat freaks xD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> lol yea when we're little being messy was all fun and games
> now growing older.. we've become all neat freaks xD



I blame society, but ah wells~
To be honest, if it weren't for Evvie making me jealous of her art, I wouldn't be drawing as often as I do now. xP


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I blame society, but ah wells~
> To be honest, if it weren't for Evvie making me jealous of her art, I wouldn't be drawing as often as I do now. xP



haha nice!! yeah all i've bee doing is pretty much just "doodle" xD not much to show lol


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

back for a lil. My Friend i Think shes Mad At Me....She Ignored my Pm and vms oooh now i feel bad >.<


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> haha nice!! yeah all i've bee doing is pretty much just "doodle" xD not much to show lol



Oh! Oh! I wanna seeee~ owo


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Oh! Oh! I wanna seeee~ owo



haha idk! it's pretty crap to me atm xD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> haha idk! it's pretty crap to me atm xD



At the moment? Oh, do you mean it's not finished yet? o:


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> At the moment? Oh, do you mean it's not finished yet? o:



ah well I'm really bad at color shading whatnot.. so eh w.e you guys can laugh idc! xD
oh btw.. chibi base is from MPOMbases DA!!! I gave credit so I did not steal it or anything lol

http://i.imgur.com/OBT3E2a.png


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> ah well I'm really bad at color shading whatnot.. so eh w.e you guys can laugh idc! xD
> oh btw.. chibi base is from MPOMbases DA!!! I gave credit so I did not steal it or anything lol
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/OBT3E2a.png



You call that crap? It looks adorable to me!
I especially like like you drew the eyes and gave the hair a glossy feel to it. c:
If you plan on continuing to draw, perhaps I may lay down some tips? ^^


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> You call that crap? It looks adorable to me!
> I especially like like you drew the eyes and gave the hair a glossy feel to it. c:
> If you plan on continuing to draw, perhaps I may lay down some tips? ^^



sure! :3 truthfully I'm not trying to really become a chibi artist or anything 
haha but any advice i'd gladly take in for free <3 hehe


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

Ok If You PM Someone that Says Are they mad at you and then ignore it and dont reply do you think theyre are mad?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> sure! :3 truthfully I'm not trying to really become a chibi artist or anything
> haha but any advice i'd gladly take in for free <3 hehe



Ya, me neither. I prefer trying to draw giant robots used for mass destruction. <3
When drawing hair, try and shade a tad bit along the outline of the bangs since they usually hover a bit above your forehead~
And if you want to add more detail to black clothing, like say the boots, color it reeeaaally dark grey like Batman, and then do some black shading for the tip and backsides of the boots. 
Hopefully these came in handy, the only other advice I have would be trying to sketch out characters wearing eccentric clothing and practice with that!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ok If You PM Someone that Says Are they mad at you and then ignore it and dont reply do you think theyre are mad?



is that person even online to know? lol xD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ok If You PM Someone that Says Are they mad at you and then ignore it and dont reply do you think theyre are mad?



From experience, maybe not, but now that you've PM'd them, yes. Yes they are.
Either that, or extremely frustrated with you.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ya, me neither. I prefer trying to draw giant robots used for mass destruction. <3
> When drawing hair, try and shade a tad bit along the outline of the bangs since they usually hover a bit above your forehead~
> And if you want to add more detail to black clothing, like say the boots, color it reeeaaally dark grey like Batman, and then do some black shading for the tip and backsides of the boots.
> Hopefully these came in handy, the only other advice I have would be trying to sketch out characters wearing eccentric clothing and practice with that!



ohh nice ~ thank you!!! definitely will take that into consideration ^^
ah and she's not wearing any shoes its just socks hahah, but cool ;D


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> ohh nice ~ thank you!!! definitely will take that into consideration ^^
> ah and she's not wearing any shoes its just socks hahah, but cool ;D



Welcomes, have fun on your endeavors to become an artist! :3
And oh, okie then~ xP


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Welcomes, have fun on your endeavors to become an artist! :3
> And oh, okie then~ xP



thanks ~ and you know what.. I'll just keep practicing for the fun of it x3


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> thanks ~ and you know what.. I'll just keep practicing for the fun of it x3



That's the spirit!
Keep at it, Naeko-senpai~! [/)owo]/)


----------



## Taj (Sep 6, 2015)

I got back from a japanese buffet... I feel so fat XD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

neester14 said:


> I got back from a japanese buffet... I feel so fat XD



I feel fat going back from Red Lobsters... XD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> That's the spirit!
> Keep at it, Naeko-senpai~! [/)owo]/)


woop woop! hahah ;D 



neester14 said:


> I got back from a japanese buffet... I feel so fat XD


welcome back ~ 
must have been really good :3


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

neester14 said:


> I got back from a japanese buffet... I feel so fat XD



Welcome back, what did you have? ^^​


----------



## Taj (Sep 6, 2015)

Hmmm

fried chicken
chicken fried rice
king crab
wonton soup
udon noodle
scallops
3 crepes

a whole ****ton of sushi


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Hmmm
> 
> fried chicken
> chicken fried rice
> ...



The Chicken fried rice, King crab, and crepes speak out to me~ *u*


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Hmmm
> 
> fried chicken
> chicken fried rice
> ...



nice ~ :3
you just had a whole meal there lol.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Hmmm
> 
> fried chicken
> chicken fried rice
> ...



Oh my, that sounds so good.
Now I'm hungry ^^'.​


----------



## Miharu (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> @Miharu I would love to enter!  And thank you! The person who its for loves it~ I'm actually making 3DS (or any console, really) sticker skin designs now, so I could make you one if you would like?


Added you the the entries!  OHH!! I would want one, but I would probably be too llazy to print it out and stick it on my 3ds ;v ; So I'll pass for now!! Thanks for the offer!! <3



ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Who do, I give the bell to for a popsicle donation?


Thank you so much for the donation! > v<b



lizzy541 said:


> ooo i'll join the celebration event!! c:
> i'm so happy that this group has made it so long aw


YAAAYY!~ Added to the entries! 
Same here!! ;v ; It's all thanks to you guys <3



Lucanosa said:


> May I enter the 1 Month Celebration Event?  I'm not surprised this group lasted that long, considering all of the nice people in it and the long conversations.  This reminds me a lot of a popsicle-themed peoyne's giveaway xD


Of course you may!! Just added you in the entries! <3 
And d'aww ; v; You guys are all so sweet and fun to talk with!! <3 And yesss this really does remind me of peoyne's giveaway!! Hahaha XD



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hey Guys If You See Me Off a While For Like 3-14days Its Cause I Need A Little Brake Time


Aww Okay!!! Have fun!! 


neester14 said:


> Hmmm
> 
> fried chicken
> chicken fried rice
> ...


I am jealous. ; A ;


----------



## Damniel (Sep 6, 2015)

Hey guys! I'm halfway done with my essay.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys! I'm halfway done with my essay.



Hey! welcome back ~ ohh nicee c:


----------



## Miharu (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys! I'm halfway done with my essay.



NICEEE!!!! You can do it!!! XD Are you going to try to finish it today?


----------



## Taj (Sep 6, 2015)

Wonderful. I'm 3/4ths done with my big speech. I'm just planning on who to give my cake collectibles too... as well as my 4 best collectibles (apple, popsicle, swirl, hammer)


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys! I'm halfway done with my essay.



Welcome back, and nice ^^​


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Wonderful. I'm 3/4ths done with my big speech. I'm just planning on who to give my cake collectibles too... as well as my 4 best collectibles (apple, popsicle, swirl, hammer)



oh not hosting that giveaway? :3


----------



## Taj (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh not hosting that giveaway? :3



well i mean I'm going to be at school whole day so I'm probably going to gather my 15 best friends on here and give maybe a 1 hour speech. I'm pretty sure Jason and Tina wont be too happy with another huge giveaway


----------



## Damniel (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm about to finish my essay soon probably tommorow.
Aw neester your leaving for Korea soon? That's a shame.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 6, 2015)

neester14 said:


> well i mean I'm going to be at school whole day so I'm probably going to gather my 15 best friends on here and give maybe a 1 hour speech. I'm pretty sure Jason and Tina wont be too happy with another huge giveaway



omg good luck picking someone bro!

AND OMG HAVE FUN


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 6, 2015)

wait danny is going to korea what


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

neester14 said:


> well i mean I'm going to be at school whole day so I'm probably going to gather my 15 best friends on here and give maybe a 1 hour speech. I'm pretty sure Jason and Tina wont be too happy with another huge giveaway



Aww D: I see ~ that sucks.. well best of luck on your speech! you show 'em >:3 LOL
well I mean it is your collectibles ~ so I see why not? but then again it is all up to you however you'd like to dispute them >w<


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> wait danny is going to korea what



No, I believe Nester is. ^^​


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> No, I believe Nester is. ^^​



Yes, that is his name as well lol we call Neester - Danny 
and Call me Daniel as Daniel x3


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 6, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> No, I believe Nester is. ^^​


neester's name is danny ahah


----------



## Damniel (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Yes, that is his name as well lol we call Neester - Danny
> and Call me Daniel as Daniel x3



Haha yes I'd rather be *called Daniel*.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Yes, that is his name as well lol we call Neester - Danny
> and Call me Daniel as Daniel x3



Well, that's embarrassing. ^^'
Sorry about that.​


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Haha yes I'd rather be *called Daniel*.



haha no worries ;3 I got chu man!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 6, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Wonderful. I'm 3/4ths done with my big speech. I'm just planning on who to give my cake collectibles too... as well as my 4 best collectibles (apple, popsicle, swirl, hammer)



o: I bet everyone here is feeling the suspense of getting one LOL

Anyways, hello everyone!  I've returned from my trip 
I'm about to start binge-watching netflix, what are you guys up to?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

Hmm~ I'm in need of a popsicle! :3


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> o: I bet everyone here is feeling the suspense of getting one LOL
> 
> Anyways, hello everyone!  I've returned from my trip
> I'm about to start binge-watching netflix, what are you guys up to?



Welcome back! :3
not much just chill like a villain hahah! jk 
just talking about Danny leaving TBT end of this year to move to Korea :c


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> o: I bet everyone here is feeling the suspense of getting one LOL
> 
> Anyways, hello everyone!  I've returned from my trip
> I'm about to start binge-watching netflix, what are you guys up to?



Nothing much, about to go watch some stuff on netflix as well.
What are you watching?​


----------



## Taj (Sep 6, 2015)

Leave for 5 minutes- everybody comments on how I leave for Korea

Well I'll be on for like 1-2 hours on weekends and all summer but you would barely remember me by then XD

And I'm gonna feel so poor after this... XD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hmm~ I'm in need of a popsicle! :3



And I need a life. Unforuntley no ones is selling that on Amazon.


----------



## Taj (Sep 6, 2015)

And my parents told me I'm leaving right after Halloween. So it'll be like I'm here... gone


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

neester14 said:


> And my parents told me I'm leaving right after Halloween. So it'll be like I'm here... gone



oh what! so soon o_o dang ~


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 6, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Leave for 5 minutes- everybody comments on how I leave for Korea
> 
> Well I'll be on for like 1-2 hours on weekends and all summer but you would barely remember me by then XD
> 
> And I'm gonna feel so poor after this... XD


waaait so are you leaving to live there? and why lol i'm confused


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hmm~ I'm in need of a popsicle! :3



If I bought extras from way back when I'd gift you one! ;_;



naekoya said:


> Welcome back! :3
> not much just chill like a villain hahah! jk
> just talking about Danny leaving TBT end of this year to move to Korea :c



o: What!?!?! That's sad to hear......



bigger34 said:


> Nothing much, about to go watch some stuff on netflix as well.
> What are you watching?​



Once Upon a Time season 4 (because too stupid and missed it on air)



neester14 said:


> Leave for 5 minutes- everybody comments on how I leave for Korea
> 
> Well I'll be on for like 1-2 hours on weekends and all summer but you would barely remember me by then XD
> 
> And I'm gonna feel so poor after this... XD



I wish you good luck on your trip, and I hope you enjoy it there!
You will be greatly missed by me and everyone else here.

If you ever get the chance to come back, please do!  ;; everyone I know is leaving here it's really bothering me

And I'll give you some when you come back ;D


----------



## Miharu (Sep 6, 2015)

✧ Congrats to OreoTerror, DaCoSim, Lucanosa, misspiggy95, and Call me Daniel for completing Quest #3!  You guys have earned 75 pps!

✧ All Quest Logs have been updated!

✧ Remember, to claim a quest you must state you are either claiming/doing the Quest!~ That's how we know who's participating in which Quests! 

✧ All 1 Month Celebration Event entries have been updated! 

✧ There's now 1 more reward that's been added to the Quest Rewards section! Also Signatures + Icons are now 200 pps instead of 150 pps! There is also a limit to how many people can claim those rewards! (They will be restocked once I'm free if it gets to the point where there's many people wanting those certain rewards, but remember, saving up your pps isn't a bad idea either since we plan on adding bigger rewards in the future!  )​


----------



## Taj (Sep 6, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> waaait so are you leaving to live there? and why lol i'm confused



permanent or like 2 years. My parents are confusing like that

My parents feel like I'll be more "home" back where I lived. Which is bull imo


----------



## Miharu (Sep 6, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Wonderful. I'm 3/4ths done with my big speech. I'm just planning on who to give my cake collectibles too... as well as my 4 best collectibles (apple, popsicle, swirl, hammer)



Aww!! Sad to hear you are leaving for Korea! ; A ; (I hope you have fun in Korea though!! )


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

neester14 said:


> permanent or like 2 years. My parents are confusing like that
> 
> My parents feel like I'll be more "home" back where I lived. Which is bull imo



hahah stay home my butt! Korea is waaaay too exciting to be cooped up at home all day...
so much to see/do/ & EAT +u+ <3


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 6, 2015)

neester14 said:


> permanent or like 2 years. My parents are confusing like that
> 
> My parents feel like I'll be more "home" back where I lived. Which is bull imo


well i mean it'll still be nice to see a new country. might be hard to keep in touch with friends, but imo it is a great experience to live in another country, especially korea. you don't seem to be to happy about it tho, so sorry abt the move :c _hhhuuuhhhhhhh_


----------



## Taj (Sep 6, 2015)

As long as I'm livin in the Incheon airport I'm good. Have you seen what it looks like????


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hahah stay home my butt! Korea is waaaay too exciting to be cooped up at home all day...
> so much to see/do/ & EAT +u+ <3



Just think of all the fluffy alpaca plushies to! X3


----------



## Damniel (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Just think of all the fluffy alpaca plushies to! X3



The alpaclypse is coming soon..


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

neester14 said:


> As long as I'm livin in the Incheon airport I'm good. Have you seen what it looks like????



hell yea man it's freakn HUGE lolol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Just think of all the fluffy alpaca plushies to! X3



lmao pretty much x3 and all the rest of the cutesy stuff there lol


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> The alpaclypse is coming soon..



o3o Prepare your bodies, there's going to be lots of fluffy huggles to do!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> o3o Prepare your bodies, there's going to be lots of fluffy huggles to do!



You know In Connecticuit there's this thing where you can hike with an alpaca.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> You know In Connecticuit there's this thing where you can hike with an alpaca.



get out of here!! for real??! *u* omg.. I would sooooo love to try that!!! hahah <3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> o3o Prepare your bodies, there's going to be lots of fluffy huggles to do!



*sob* it burns it burns
make it stop


----------



## Damniel (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> get out of here!! for real??! *u* omg.. I would sooooo love to try that!!! hahah <3



Yes you can either hike with a llama or an alpaca, I chose alpaca and it was worth it.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Yes you can either hike with a llama or an alpaca, I chose alpaca and it was worth it.



that's so awesome!!! o u o
you're so lucky hehe


----------



## Damniel (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> that's so awesome!!! o u o
> you're so lucky hehe



THEYRE SO FLUFFFY OH MY GOSH.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> THEYRE SO FLUFFFY OH MY GOSH.



yeah i heard!! aww man now I want to touch them lol.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 6, 2015)

ALPACAS ARE SO CUTE AHAHAHHA 



Spoiler: Cuties


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ALPACAS ARE SO CUTE AHAHAHHA
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cuties



it's a whole army of fluffy sensei AHAHAH!!! xD


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi everyone! c:


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> You know In Connecticuit there's this thing where you can hike with an alpaca.



OMG, really?! Are we allowed to hug it? Please tell me we can hug eeet~ X3


----------



## Damniel (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah i heard!! aww man now I want to touch them lol.



Go to a petting zoo then.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 6, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Hi everyone! c:



Hi!! How are you? c:


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ALPACAS ARE SO CUTE AHAHAHHA
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cuties



MIMI, ARE YOU TRYING TO MAKE ME DIE FROM SQUEALING OMG X3


----------



## Miharu (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> it's a whole army of fluffy sensei AHAHAH!!! xD


OMG IKR?? AHAHHAHA XD



OreoTerror said:


> Hi everyone! c:


Hi Oreo!!!  How you doing? XD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Hi everyone! c:


Hi Oreo!! c:



Call me Daniel said:


> Go to a petting zoo then.


Sadly there's none in this area T^T


----------



## Miharu (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> MIMI, ARE YOU TRYING TO MAKE ME DIE FROM SQUEALING OMG X3


AHAHAHHA SHHH I CAN'T HELP BUT POST THEM CAUSE THEY TOO CUTE AHAHAH


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OMG IKR?? AHAHHAHA XD



that fluffiness won't go anywhere xD hahah!!!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHAHAHHA SHHH I CAN'T HELP BUT POST THEM CAUSE THEY TOO CUTE AHAHAH



Aaaaahh, now I really want am alpaca themed siggy. x3


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Aaaaahh, now I really want am alpaca themed siggy. x3



you should go make one! ;D


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> you should go make one! ;D



Sadly, I'm not capable of doing signatures. 
For one, I have no idea how to even to basic GFX-ish things. xD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Sadly, I'm not capable of doing signatures.
> For one, I have no idea how to even to basic GFX-ish things. xD



Oh .__. believe I didn't either till I like played around with PS and the tools etc 
just self-taught myself on making sigs lol. ofc with the help of Miharu and WonderK's help =w=


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

double post.. sorry! ;n;</3


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Oh .__. believe I didn't either till I like played around with PS and the tools etc
> just self-taught myself on making sigs lol. ofc with the help of Miharu and WonderK's help =w=



Though, I guess I could draw one up.
The only problem would be sizing it to match the size limits, I don't know how I'll do that. xD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> OMG, really?! Are we allowed to hug it? Please tell me we can hug eeet~ X3



Your allowed to hike with it and pet it and stuff


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Your allowed to hike with it and pet it and stuff



I need to move to Connecticut and steal an alpaca and make it have babies right nooow~ *^*


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Though, I guess I could draw one up.
> The only problem would be sizing it to match the size limits, I don't know how I'll do that. xD



um just pre-set the document? o.o 
but yeah idk about drawing and the file size requirements >~<;;


----------



## Damniel (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I need to move to Connecticut and steal an alpaca and make it have babies right nooow~ *^*



Not creepy at all, I don't like there just visit for my grandparents.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 6, 2015)

Holy we are almost at 5k posts!!! XD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

Yep They Are Mad At me I Feel So Bad

- - - Post Merge - - -

I Would like To Start Quest 3 You Forgot To Add Me Lol


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Not creepy at all, I don't like there just visit for my grandparents.



Haha, I guess it sound a bit weird, eh?
I dunno, I've just been obsessed with alpacas ever since last year when a friend of mine brought a widdle pink alpaca to school.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

I Would like To Start Quest 3 You Forgot To Add Me Lol


----------



## Damniel (Sep 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Haha, I guess it sound a bit weird, eh?
> I dunno, I've just been obsessed with alpacas ever since last year when a friend of mine brought a widdle pink alpaca to school.



They're adorable.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 6, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I Would like To Start Quest 3 You Forgot To Add Me Lol



Oh no, I didn't "forget" to add you xD I asked you before, but you never responded so I didn't add you. What I replied back before when you asked to start Quest #3, was if you have a Team Popsicle Badge or Team Popsicle banner/signature in your signature rotation. I keep refreshing, but I didn't see a single TP sig in it >: You MUST have a TP sig/banner/ or badge in your signature for you to be able to start Quest #3. c:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oh no, I didn't "forget" to add you xD I asked you before, but you never responded so I didn't add you. What I replied back before when you asked to start Quest #3, was if you have a Team Popsicle Badge or Team Popsicle banner/signature in your signature rotation. I keep refreshing, but I didn't see a single TP sig in it >: You MUST have a TP sig/banner/ or badge in your signature for you to be able to start Quest #3. c:



Oh It Dosent Count For Avatars!?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 6, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oh It Dosent Count For Avatars!?



Nope XD Avatars don't count. The Quest states "Signature". c: The badges were meant to be used in your signature ahaha (but it's actually not a bad idea for it to be used as an avatar either, I like how it looks XD )


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Nope XD Avatars don't count. The Quest states "Signature". c: The badges were meant to be used in your signature ahaha (but it's actually not a bad idea for it to be used as an avatar either, I like how it looks XD )



Oh Sorry I Though It Would Have Counted for the Badges Because Theyre Badges and say team popsicle member lol sorry for my mistake


----------



## Miharu (Sep 6, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oh Sorry I Though It Would Have Counted for the Badges Because Theyre Badges and say team popsicle member lol sorry for my mistake



Hahaha no worries, if you want to start Quest #3, let me know when you have a badge in your signature area or a TP sig/banner! c: 

In the future I may add a quest where you must have a "Badge Icon" on XD ahaha!~ But that won't be until further in the future when I mass produce those badge icons ahaha


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha no worries, if you want to start Quest #3, let me know when you have a badge in your signature area or a TP sig/banner! c:
> 
> In the future I may add a quest where you must have a "Badge Icon" on XD ahaha!~ But that won't be until further in the future when I mass produce those badge icons ahaha



lol xD ok


----------



## Damniel (Sep 6, 2015)

I just finished cleaning up all that bamboo I caused. I just I was bamboozled.


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I just finished cleaning up all that bamboo I caused. I just I was bamboozled.



ya i did half the work


----------



## Damniel (Sep 6, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> ya



He he.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I just finished cleaning up all that bamboo I caused. I just I was bamboozled.



haha omg! I remember I had that issues as well >~<
so I just got rid of them all ~ ;;


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> He he.



do you have empty areas in your town?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 6, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> do you have empty areas in your town?



No you can come over if you want.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 6, 2015)

Welcome to TP happiness!  How has your day been so far? c:

_________________________________________________________________

Also I literally just bought 5 pears and 6 oranges from the shop ahahah XD Going to hoard them in case it gets taken out of the shop one day ; v ;


----------



## Damniel (Sep 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Welcome to TP happiness!  How has your day been so far? c:
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> Also I literally just bought 5 pears and 6 oranges from the shop ahahah XD Going to hoard them in case it gets taken out of the shop one day ; v ;


Hehe but everyone has them now..


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hehe but everyone has them now..



Nuh uh~
I don't have an orange.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm hoping the sept. birthstones are back on sale soon ; A; </3


----------



## Damniel (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I'm hoping the sept. birthstones are back on sale soon ; A; </3



Aren't they already?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Aren't they already?



they disabled it atm T^T


----------



## Miharu (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hehe but everyone has them now..



People have bought over 4k regular cakes, and it's now going for 250 tbt-400 tbt each XD And there's over 4k of those circulating ahahah!~

Most people have them now because it's in the shop ;D So that's a given ahaha!~


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Welcome to TP happiness!  How has your day been so far? c:
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> Also I literally just bought 5 pears and 6 oranges from the shop ahahah XD Going to hoard them in case it gets taken out of the shop one day ; v ;



sorry for the late reply! thanks for adding me, my day's been good :3 how is yours?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 6, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> sorry for the late reply! thanks for adding me, my day's been good :3 how is yours?



I had to dig up bamboo because of a prank i pulled.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 6, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> sorry for the late reply! thanks for adding me, my day's been good :3 how is yours?



No worries at all!  And no problem!! Thanks for joining! <3 And that's great!!! XD Mine's been wonderful!~ Haha I'm just waiting on my work schedule to be sent now to see what days I work ;v ;


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I had to dig up bamboo because of a prank i pulled.



i had to chop down and dig up bamboo because of your prank


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 7, 2015)

Wow you guys have been chatty. I'm still stuck at work. Waiting on all these guys to finish so I can check them out. Uggggh.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I'm hoping the sept. birthstones are back on sale soon ; A; </3



Same. It is my birthstone. c:


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Same. It is my birthstone. c:



Hellu, fellow Virgo~ c:


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hellu, fellow Virgo~ c:



Oh, I'm a Libra actually.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 7, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> i had to chop down and dig up bamboo because of your prank



IT WAS JUST ONE SPROUT. I DIDNT KNOW IT WOULD SPREAD!!


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 7, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Oh, I'm a Libra actually.


yooo me too
i guess u could say we are..... li_bros_


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> yooo me too
> i guess u could say we are..... li_bros_



That is like the best thing ever.

What day is your birthday?


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 7, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> That is like the best thing ever.
> 
> What day is your birthday?


ty ty
october 21st dood so i'm kind of a scorpio too since i'm at the end


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 7, 2015)

I hate cycling at this time of day. QQ Hardly anyone's online to pick them up.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Wow you guys have been chatty. I'm still stuck at work. Waiting on all these guys to finish so I can check them out. Uggggh.


welcome back!! aww D; 


bigger34 said:


> Same. It is my birthstone. c:


oh i see! yeah it's my bf's too so that's why I wanted to get one on his birthday ; v;


OreoTerror said:


> I hate cycling at this time of day. QQ Hardly anyone's online to pick them up.


i know right ~
same goes for my tbt shop like that's why I just close at night


----------



## Jacob (Sep 7, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I hate cycling at this time of day. QQ Hardly anyone's online to pick them up.



I feel you on a high level


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 7, 2015)

i'm abt to go play tetris with daniel, joanne and her sister lmao wish me luck


----------



## Damniel (Sep 7, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> i'm abt to go play tetris with daniel, joanne and her sister lmao wish me luck



Stopped playing I had to get of computer, but good luck!


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> i'm abt to go play tetris with daniel, joanne and her sister lmao wish me luck



Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> i'm abt to go play tetris with daniel, joanne and her sister lmao wish me luck



good luck daniel left tho


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Oh, I'm a Libra actually.



..Oh. Now I feel dumb. ;u;


----------



## Damniel (Sep 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> ..Oh. Now I feel dumb. ;u;



Lebruh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh I'm the 3rd top posted again! Sorry Jacob.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Lebruh.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh I'm the 3rd top posted again! Sorry Jacob.



haha congrats :3


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 7, 2015)

ooh i'm gonna check my post count, probably around 110


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Lebruh.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh I'm the 3rd top posted again! Sorry Jacob.



So many Libra puns amg.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

Guess I'll just VirGO to sleep or something, it's 1AM and I seem to be the only Virgo awake anyways.
Nighty night all~


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 7, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> So many Libra puns amg.


ur a libIItch jkjkjk ur my libro


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Guess I'll just VirGO to sleep or something, it's 1AM and I seem to be the only Virgo awake anyways.
> Nighty night all~



I can't even.

Good night ^^


----------



## Jacob (Sep 7, 2015)

clearly i am not clever enough for this thread


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Guess I'll just VirGO to sleep or something, it's 1AM and I seem to be the only Virgo awake anyways.
> Nighty night all~



awwe ok! good night >w<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> clearly i am not clever enough for this thread



same here .__. LOL


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> clearly i am not clever enough for this thread



Same ;w;


----------



## Damniel (Sep 7, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> clearly i am not clever enough for this thread



Maybe your not, just don't be SMART about it.


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 7, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> clearly i am not clever enough for this thread


scorpino ur not


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> scorpino ur not



Just Leo him alone.

Idk I tried.


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 7, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Just Leo him alone.
> 
> Idk I tried.


saggitake ur attitude away from us


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> saggitake ur attitude away from us



Scorp|ss off.

Jk pls don't hurt me.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 7, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> saggitake ur attitude away from us



I'm a cancer.
These puns are a real GEMini.


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 7, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Scorp|ss off.
> 
> Jk pls don't hurt me.


im gonna piscescape from ur annoyingness 
how do u even pronounce piscescape tho?? 



Call me Daniel said:


> I'm a cancer.
> These puns are a real GEMini.


i'm cancerunning away from u


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> im gonna piscescape from ur annoyingness
> how do u even pronounce piscescape tho??



Sagistop trying so hard omg


----------



## Damniel (Sep 7, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> im gonna piscescape from ur annoyingness
> how do u even pronounce piscescape tho??
> 
> 
> i'm cancerunning away from u


That pun gave me CANCER.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 7, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> That pun gave me CANCER.



Um reported


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> That pun gave me CANCER.



That was so Capricorny.


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 7, 2015)

im done lol i'm too lazy to think of anything else





bigger34 said:


> That was so Capricorny.


_virget ur puns away from me
_
OKAY IM REALLY DONE NOW HAHA


----------



## Jacob (Sep 7, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> im done lol i'm too lazy to think of anything else
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lizzy _STOP_


----------



## Miharu (Sep 7, 2015)

Omg you guys LOOOL I just got back home and I see all these silly puns ahaha XD 

Also I'm really debating whether or not I should sell my swirls too atm HAHA


----------



## Jacob (Sep 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg you guys LOOOL I just got back home and I see all these silly puns ahaha XD
> 
> Also I'm really debating whether or not I should sell my swirls too atm HAHA



Sell only like 3 so u can still do an alternating order in one row

thats what I did


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 7, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Lizzy _STOP_


_its just so fun.... _


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg you guys LOOOL I just got back home and I see all these silly puns ahaha XD
> 
> Also I'm really debating whether or not I should sell my swirls too atm HAHA



dun dun dunnn ~ hahah jk :3
welcome back love <3


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg you guys LOOOL I just got back home and I see all these silly puns ahaha XD
> 
> Also I'm really debating whether or not I should sell my swirls too atm HAHA



I guess you could say they really Virgot to you.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> dun dun dunnn ~ hahah jk :3
> welcome back love <3


Hahaha thank you love <3 I missed you!~ <3 



bigger34 said:


> I guess you could say they really Virgot to you.


I don't get it XD (Virgot = Forgot? )


----------



## Damniel (Sep 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg you guys LOOOL I just got back home and I see all these silly puns ahaha XD
> 
> Also I'm really debating whether or not I should sell my swirls too atm HAHA



You one bought from me it would be a cosmic justice to give it back. I'm so happy with these puns I can just fly in the aires.


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 7, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> I guess you could say they really Virgot to you.


ur my spirit animal
we r the _scorpun_ queens


----------



## Damniel (Sep 7, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> ur my spirit animal
> we r the _scorpun_ queens



Just stop libruh.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I don't get it XD (Virgot = Forgot? )



They virgot to u


----------



## Damniel (Sep 7, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> They virgot to u


You can't reuse puns. 
Anyone one want a Taurus of my town?


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 7, 2015)

i wanna be a part of this conversation

ur puns are all capri_corny _


gotdam bigger34 used this

im gon


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> You can't reuse puns.
> Anyone one want a Taurus of my town?



Virno I don't.


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 7, 2015)

ur all welcome for starting the zodiac puns _**bows**_


----------



## Damniel (Sep 7, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> i wanna be a part of this conversation
> 
> ur puns are all capri_corny _
> 
> ...



Feel free to talk! Hi how are you? I'm about to sagitake the trash how.


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

i feel pretty leonely my puns arent that good


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

I can't think of anymore ;-;


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 7, 2015)

my gemin_eyes_ cannot take these puns

alright now im done


----------



## Jacob (Sep 7, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> my gemin_eyes_ cannot take these puns
> 
> alright now im done



um so like give me a party popper bro


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 7, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> um so like give me a party popper bro


wow is that y u sent me a friend request )): just part of ur .. master plan .. 
well the answer is scorpi_no_!!! u fake!! meet me in the pit


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> wow is that y u sent me a friend request )): just part of ur .. master plan ..
> well the answer is scorpi_no_!!! u fake!! meet me in the pit



-raises lamp-

I'll take one too.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 7, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> You one bought from me it would be a cosmic justice to give it back. I'm so happy with these puns I can just fly in the aires.


I'm not selling them all ;D Probably only just 3 and keeping two hahahaha

Frick these puns ahhaa some are funny and some I just can't understand XD



Jacob_lawall said:


> They virgot to u



I STILL DON'T GET IT HAHAHA


----------



## Jacob (Sep 7, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> wow is that y u sent me a friend request )): just part of ur .. master plan ..
> well the answer is scorpi_no_!!! u fake!! meet me in the pit



Uh uh I have been found out

*deletes off friend list*


----------



## Miharu (Sep 7, 2015)

Jacob I'm done with you HAHAHA XD 

MISSION ABORT XD Omfg Jacob ahahaha
(Seriously though, Hammers > Party poopers LOL )


----------



## Damniel (Sep 7, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Uh uh I have been found out
> 
> *deletes off friend list*



Using friends for poppers? Your very leoyal aren't you.


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Jacob I'm done with you HAHAHA XD
> 
> MISSION ABORT XD Omfg Jacob ahahaha
> (Seriously though, Hammers > Party poopers LOL )



LET'S LI_BRAWL_


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

This attitude that you guys have isn't going to get you any libabes.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 7, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> LET'S LI_BRAWL_



Hey you mess with the Taurus, you get the horns.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 7, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> LET'S LI_BRAWL_



I suck at puns HAHA YOU WIN IF IT COMES TO PUNS XD


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 7, 2015)

You guys are cracking me up into Pisces...


----------



## Miharu (Sep 7, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> You guys are cracking me up into Pisces...



Omg DaCoSim not you too ahahah XD

OH BTW I don't think I've ever mentioned this, but I LOVE your blue theme <3 All your blue collectibles and all that blue you have going on with your sig jsdlfksjfsd it's lovely <3 I love blue ahaha


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 7, 2015)

I come back to a zodiac pun war. But I'm soooo tired. 9 hour day on my broken toe-d feet is rough.


----------



## himeki (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi everyone!



i have two hours of chemistry today I am not looking forward to it e.e


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg DaCoSim not you too ahahah XD
> 
> OH BTW I don't think I've ever mentioned this, but I LOVE your blue theme <3 All your blue collectibles and all that blue you have going on with your sig jsdlfksjfsd it's lovely <3 I love blue ahaha



Awe! Thx!!!! I miss some of my prized collectibles (Like my green spinny pin wheel) but I luv the blue theme I have going 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and btw, I AM a Pisces!!!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 7, 2015)

SCHOOLS TOMMOROW NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> i have two hours of chemistry today I am not looking forward to it e.e




Oooh I wanna do 2 hours of chemistry!!! I miss chem! It was my minor!!!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 7, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> I come back to a zodiac pun war. But I'm soooo tired. 9 hour day on my broken toe-d feet is rough.


AWW!!!  ; v ; I hope you have a lovely rest!!! 
I'm slightly frustrated ahahaha since I just got my work schedule and I have 39 hours this week. That's not cool, I signed up for part-time ; v ; They have me on the verge of overtime for this week man. (I mean the money is great and all and I'm happy they like me a lot to put me on all the time, but giving me only 1 day off and 39 hours this week and this is "part-time" is bs man. I like to relax ;v  ; At least give me 2 days off)



MayorEvvie said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> i have two hours of chemistry today I am not looking forward to it e.e


EEYYYY!!!! I'm finally on when you are on!!!! Ahahaha XD

Oh gosh!!! ;v ; Good luck in chemistry class!



DaCoSim said:


> Awe! Thx!!!! I miss some of my prized collectibles (Like my green spinny pin wheel) but I luv the blue theme I have going
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh and btw, I AM a Pisces!!!


No problem at all!!! Is your favorite color also blue?  (Aww!! ; v ; )

OHHH NICE! I'm aries XD



Call me Daniel said:


> SCHOOLS TOMMOROW NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


AWWW HAVE FUN DANIEL AHAHA XD WISHING YOU THE BEST


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 7, 2015)

My fav color is Aqua/turquoise  yeah, I'm part time as well but generally only work 25 hours a week. Unless I pick up days which I can't do right now since my oldest isn't able to ride the bus to school. When I pick up a couple of day shifts I usually end up working 30-32 hours a week.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> My fav color is Aqua/turquoise  yeah, I'm part time as well but generally only work 25 hours a week. Unless I pick up days which I can't do right now since my oldest isn't able to ride the bus to school. When I pick up a couple of day shifts I usually end up working 30-32 hours a week.



oh no the bus application got denied? D:
geez.. is it that bad on dropping a child off home better to be sure they arrive safely than having the child get injured etc =__=
ughh some schools </3


----------



## Miharu (Sep 7, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> My fav color is Aqua/turquoise  yeah, I'm part time as well but generally only work 25 hours a week. Unless I pick up days which I can't do right now since my oldest isn't able to ride the bus to school. When I pick up a couple of day shifts I usually end up working 30-32 hours a week.



OHH NICE!~ Mine is a sky blue <3 
OHH!! oh gosh I remember when I took someone's shift, I ended up with 44 hours that week ahaha XD


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 7, 2015)

So, I've been super busy IRL, and just had some time now to check in to TBT... holy cow, this thread has grown!  Good job Miharu and Jacob for keeping it going!    And for, ahem, single handed-ly increasing the demand and prices of Popsicles.  Really.  You guys are awesome!

I like the new banners, signatures too.  May have to update, ha, ha.  

P.S. enter me in the 1 Month Celebration Event/tbt raffle.  

P.P.S. I'm glad to see this is still going.  Still no group restock, though?  This really needs a group.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 7, 2015)

Skyfall said:


> So, I've been super busy IRL, and just had some time now to check in to TBT... holy cow, this thread has grown!  Good job Miharu and Jacob for keeping it going!    And for, ahem, single handed-ly increasing the demand and prices of Popsicles.  Really.  You guys are awesome!
> 
> I like the new banners, signatures too.  May have to update, ha, ha.
> 
> ...



Skyfall!!! <333 It definitely has been a while!! How have you been?? And oh gosh ;v ; IRL can get so busy!! Especially with work + school and everything else!! 

And yes!!! Ahaha we are almost at 5k posts already!! Also almost 1 month since this thread has been created! x] I'm super happy! And thank you!! ;v ; It's also thanks to everyone who's been so active in this thread!! (Shhh ahahhaa we didn't mean to increase the prices ahahha)

YEAH!~ XD I'll probably add some new banners/signatures in the future! 

Just entered you into the 1 month celebration event!! ;D (As for tbt raffle, did you also mean Jacob's section? To get another popsicle? Or just the 1 month celebration section? XD ) 

Yeah no group restock yet ; v ; We are hoping for one!! That way we can also have other threads/sub forums!! ;D I have a lot of fun ideas for when we get a group add-on!!


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Just entered you into the 1 month celebration event!! ;D (As for tbt raffle, did you also mean Jacob's section? To get another popsicle? Or just the 1 month celebration section? XD )



Just the 1 month celebration... I'm happy with my 5, I don't need more (shouldn't be greedy!)

It's really nice to see your (and everybody's!) enthusiasm.  It's really cool.  Although, I must say, I do miss seeing this thread and other group threads in the marketplace.  I feel like it's weirdly placed.  Maybe there should just be a "group" prefix for the market place if the group restock is not going to happen.


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 7, 2015)

Looks like I'm in the Libra club! QQ


----------



## Miharu (Sep 7, 2015)

Skyfall said:


> Just the 1 month celebration... I'm happy with my 5, I don't need more (shouldn't be greedy!)
> 
> It's really nice to see your (and everybody's!) enthusiasm.  It's really cool.  Although, I must say, I do miss seeing this thread and other group threads in the marketplace.  I feel like it's weirdly placed.  Maybe there should just be a "group" prefix for the market place if the group restock is not going to happen.



Hahah okay!! I was just making sure!  I love your line-up <3 

Hahaha thank you!!! It truly is nice seeing everyone's enthusiasm! x] And awww!! Yeah I used to be more active on the Marketplace, but now I'm more active in the Basement ahaha! I understand why we were all moved to the basement though! The marketplace was getting flooded with all the new teams forming, and since the majority of the teams are mainly chatting groups, it'll just flood the marketplace with things not relevant to selling or buying items, it'll be more like spam there unfortunately ;v ; 

If anything I like the idea of having a Group prefix here in the basement x] Hahaha!~ We can chat all we want here without having to worry about getting in trouble XD 

(I really do hope the group restock does happen, there was a petition and everything ahahaha XD )

- - - Post Merge - - -



OreoTerror said:


> Looks like I'm in the Libra club! QQ



I'm in the Aries club!! Hahaha XD Oh btw, are you still looking to buy a swirl? XD


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 7, 2015)

Nah not looking to buy a swirl, looking for 1 last popsicle. c:


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

So I wake up and what do I find in the chat?
More silly zodiac puns that make me wanna cringe. XD


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Sep 7, 2015)

If anyone has a Popsicle or swirl that they would be willing to hold on for me until I get a good ammount of bells to buy it from you that would be great~

Also I think I may have some extra candies so if I have some extras I can also give you those


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2015)

Skyfall said:


> It's really nice to see your (and everybody's!) enthusiasm.  It's really cool.  Although, I must say, I do miss seeing this thread and other group threads in the marketplace.  I feel like it's weirdly placed.  Maybe there should just be a "group" prefix for the market place if the group restock is not going to happen.



The marketplace is for the selling/buying of items, not for discussion, so threads like this don't belong there. Meanwhile The Basement is for games and casual discussion, and for the most part this thread is mostly just a chat thread, so it belongs here. The thread won't ever be going back to the Marketplace so don't hold out hope for that.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 7, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> If anyone has a Popsicle or swirl that they would be willing to hold on for me until I get a good ammount of bells to buy it from you that would be great~
> 
> Also I think I may have some extra candies so if I have some extras I can also give you those



I believe miharu is selling one for 2k and Aesthetic is selling 3 for 2.1k




Skyfall said:


> So, I've been super busy IRL, and just had some time now to check in to TBT... holy cow, this thread has grown!  Good job Miharu and Jacob for keeping it going!    And for, ahem, single handed-ly increasing the demand and prices of Popsicles.  Really.  You guys are awesome!
> 
> I like the new banners, signatures too.  May have to update, ha, ha.
> 
> ...



Miss seeing you around skyfall! Good to hear from you!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 7, 2015)

Tina said:


> The marketplace is for the selling/buying of items, not for discussion, so threads like this don't belong there. Meanwhile The Basement is for games and casual discussion, and for the most part this thread is mostly just a chat thread, so it belongs here. The thread won't ever be going back to the Marketplace so don't hold out hope for that.



I agree, otherwise all these teams would be at the top of the market place with these discussions. It would get a little annoying.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Good morning everyone! c:


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Good morning everyone! c:



Good morning! How are you? ^^


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Good morning everyone! c:



Good morning, senpai~


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Good morning! How are you? ^^


Still half a sleep in a way.. but I'm doing alright thank you! haha 
how about yourself? =w=



Alby-Kun said:


> Good morning, senpai~


ohayo ~ alby-kun!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Still half a sleep in a way.. but I'm doing alright thank you! haha
> how about yourself? =w=
> 
> 
> ohayo ~ alby-kun!



Gee, have you ever had a day where you've woken up filled with energy? xD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Gee, have you ever had a day where you've woken up filled with energy? xD



not really a morning person... no haha! unless probably if I was going on a trip or something
then probably yes x3


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> not really a morning person... no haha! unless probably if I was going on a trip or something
> then probably yes x3



Haha, I feel that's the only real reason to be excited so early in the morning~


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Haha, I feel that's the only real reason to be excited so early in the morning~



right? haha any traveling i'd love to do >w<
this is my first time being in the east/south part of the states, cause all my life I only stayed in Cali @~@


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> right? haha any traveling i'd love to do >w<
> this is my first time being in the east/south part of the states, cause all my life I only stayed in Cali @~@



Lucky~ I've only ever been to New Jersey and Washington, I always wanted to go to Colorado though. :<
Though, I know how you feel. I've been a sitting duck in Philly for most of my life too. xD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Lucky~ I've only ever been to New Jersey and Washington, I always wanted to go to Colorado though. :<
> Though, I know how you feel. I've been a sitting duck in Philly for most of my life too. xD



Oh wow really? D:
no family trips planned yet? lol 
yeah while I was in Cali.. I think the most place my family and I visited was prob like to either San Diego, Palm Springs, and Vegas
did go to NorCal for a very short time hit up SF and San Jose too lol
but that's about it x3


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Oh wow really? D:
> no family trips planned yet? lol
> yeah while I was in Cali.. I think the most place my family and I visited was prob like to either San Diego, Palm Springs, and Vegas
> did go to NorCal for a very short time hit up SF and San Jose too lol
> but that's about it x3



Oh no, we have went to Vietnam for vacation on two separate occasions to visit relatives, but we didn't really enjoy it much due to weather and poor sanitation. T w T
And ooh, those all sound exciting! What was North Carolina like anyways? o:


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Oh no, we have went to Vietnam for vacation on two separate occasions to visit relatives, but we didn't really enjoy it much due to weather and poor sanitation. T w T
> And ooh, those all sound exciting! What was North Carolina like anyways? o:



Oh NorCal means Northern part of California .. haha sorry for the confusion, but that's what we call it for those who live up north
and I lived in SoCal ofc meaning Southern California :3
oh wow! you're vietnamese too!?
my bf is also half Viet as well ~ lolol nicee 
dude you guys have like the best food =w= -drools- hahah


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Oh NorCal means Northern part of California .. haha sorry for the confusion, but that's what we call it for those who live up north
> and I lived in SoCal ofc meaning Southern California :3
> oh wow! you're vietnamese too!?
> my bf is also half Viet as well ~ lolol nicee
> dude you guys have like the best food =w= -drools- hahah



Ooh~ I think you've found a keeper then, ehehe. ;3
And nuh uh, most of the stuff my relatives made either looked disgusting and tasted alright, or looked appetizing but did not taste it. xD
Have you ever tried balut? I don't find it as appetizing as I did when I was younger.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh~ I think you've found a keeper then, ehehe. ;3
> And nuh uh, most of the stuff my relatives made either looked disgusting and tasted alright, or looked appetizing but did not taste it. xD
> Have you ever tried balut? I don't find it as appetizing as I did when I was younger.



haha thanks! c: yea surprisingly he knows how to speak it somewhat ok I guess? HAHAH x3
oh really? I see.. Idk cause I've seen like so many different food channels based on around Asia and maybe they only like
showed us the good stuff that people are use too? lol

OMG.. I know what that is!! but no never tried it before, have you? o~o


----------



## Damniel (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey guys! How are you all?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> haha thanks! c: yea surprisingly he knows how to speak it somewhat ok I guess? HAHAH x3
> oh really? I see.. Idk cause I've seen like so many different food channels based on around Asia and maybe they only like
> showed us the good stuff that people are use too? lol
> 
> OMG.. I know what that is!! but no never tried it before, have you? o~o



Oh, maybe that's why. The meals I've had never really got prepped up to look good. In fact, it was more traditional than what I've seen on TV nowadays. xD

And I have, it was pretty salty, the "soup" was good to.... until my dad told me what it really was. Q n Q  *shudders*


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys! How are you all?


Hiya Daniel ~ doing pretty good so far, how about you?



Alby-Kun said:


> Oh, maybe that's why. The meals I've had never really got prepped up to look good. In fact, it was more traditional than what I've seen on TV nowadays. xD
> 
> And I have, it was pretty salty, the "soup" was good to.... until my dad told me what it really was. Q n Q  *shudders*


ohh I see.. yeah I haven't really quite seen actual homemade viet dishes yet, but only like probably Goi Cuon now that was my fav =w=

but yeah.. aw I'm sorry that you had to experience that when you were little lol. ~
and you know how asian parents are like so straight out blunt when it comes to explaining food to us hahah xD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm doing well, almost done with my essay I planned out the second half of it now o just have to write it.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hiya Daniel ~ doing pretty good so far, how about you?
> 
> 
> ohh I see.. yeah I haven't really quite seen actual homemade viet dishes yet, but only like probably Goi Cuon now that was my fav =w=
> ...



D'aww, it's okie. Any experience is a good experience so long as I can learn something from it! x3
Ya, I remember my parents once eating tiny octopuses for the first time and got creeped out when they told me.
And from that day onward, I never ate breakfast with my parents again. xD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I'm doing well, almost done with my essay I planned out the second half of it now o just have to write it.


Awesome!! you'll done in no time wooo! keep it up c:



Alby-Kun said:


> D'aww, it's okie. Any experience is a good experience so long as I can learn something from it! x3
> Ya, I remember my parents once eating tiny octopuses for the first time and got creeped out when they told me.
> And from that day onward, I never ate breakfast with my parents again. xD



HAHAH!! oh gawd yeah idk when we were little everything was gross what our parents ate I guess xD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 7, 2015)

Ooo Breakfast drama. Octopi is are a little creepy to me too.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Ooo Breakfast drama. Octopi is are a little creepy to me too.



yeah but they are good when cooked in certain ways tho :3 hehe 

Happy Labor Day everyone!!! totally just spaced out on what day today was lolol.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 7, 2015)

Labor Day! Means no school! Yay!

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I love seafood since I don't eat meat, my favorite is lobster and crab, soo good.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 7, 2015)

We are on page 500 nice


----------



## Damniel (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh shoot almost 5k posts.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah but they are good when cooked in certain ways tho :3 hehe
> 
> Happy Labor Day everyone!!! totally just spaced out on what day today was lolol.



Oh, Happy Labor Day! The one most amazing holiday ever~ xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> Labor Day! Means no school! Yay!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And I love seafood since I don't eat meat, my favorite is lobster and crab, soo good.



Mm~ I could go for some now. *q*


----------



## Damniel (Sep 7, 2015)

Yes I love it so much I could eat it every day.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

seafoood ftw yeeee ~ <3


----------



## Damniel (Sep 7, 2015)

Seafoods also very healthy, it has not a lot of bad fats.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Seafoods also very healthy, it has not a lot of bad fats.



IKR!! plus very healthier choice to heh


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

Plus it goes great with soup~ <3


----------



## Damniel (Sep 7, 2015)

Yes 5,000th post!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Plus it goes great with soup~ <3



I was waiting for you to post.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Yes 5,000th post!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ooh, why's that? o:


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Yes 5,000th post!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



yeah figured lol


----------



## himeki (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi everyone!


----------



## Jacob (Sep 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hi everyone!



Hello evvie!

congrats on 5k


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hi everyone!



EVVIE!! sup =w= 
how's your day/night going lol


----------



## himeki (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> EVVIE!! sup =w=
> how's your day/night going lol



Good! double chemistry first thing in the morning...eugh. I doodled lots in class, but I think my drawing PC has a virus because I keep getting popup ads on any internet browser e.e


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Good! double chemistry first thing in the morning...eugh. I doodled lots in class, but I think my drawing PC has a virus because I keep getting popup ads on any internet browser e.e



oh gawd.. that's not good o__o any anti-virus program you're on/using? either that or just sign up for that trial and wipe them out!!!
did you guys have like the lab session too? hated doing that lol.


----------



## himeki (Sep 7, 2015)

i





naekoya said:


> oh gawd.. that's not good o__o any anti-virus program you're on/using? either that or just sign up for that trial and wipe them out!!!
> did you guys have like the lab session too? hated doing that lol.



been here for months, and I keep scanning and scanning, it will go for a week and then come back later. sometimes uninstalling chrome will remove it e.e I use spybot and windows security essentials...

and nope.
written chemistry for 2 straight hours, and class photos without notification e.e


----------



## Damniel (Sep 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh, why's that? o:



So you would be the 4,999th post and I can post right afterwards.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i
> 
> been here for months, and I keep scanning and scanning, it will go for a week and then come back later. sometimes uninstalling chrome will remove it e.e I use spybot and windows security essentials...
> 
> ...



ah, I use norton 360 protects like literally everything from virus, identity theft etc...
hope you can get rid of it soon! s:

really? omgerd 2 hrs of chem @~@ i would dieeee in there! lol.


----------



## himeki (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> ah, I use norton 360 protects like literally everything from virus, identity theft etc...
> hope you can get rid of it soon! s:
> 
> really? omgerd 2 hrs of chem @~@ i would dieeee in there! lol.



i usually like chemistry, but only practical ee.e

luckily, i had my laptop and me and my friends were playing Ib in the library haha. we were yelling and blurting out so much that the head librarian told us to be quieter ahha


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hi everyone!



Hello there~


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i usually like chemistry, but only practical ee.e
> 
> luckily, i had my laptop and me and my friends were playing Ib in the library haha. we were yelling and blurting out so much that the head librarian told us to be quieter ahha



LMAO! that's hilarious xD 
yeah I never really liked my schools librarian though.. she was bit racist towards like minorities and stuff 
literally like kicked out few asian kids out of the library while others could stay? like wth come on seriously bro? =_=
and they weren't even being loud or w.e just to went in to have a study group session ~


----------



## himeki (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> LMAO! that's hilarious xD
> yeah I never really liked my schools librarian though.. she was bit racist towards like minorities and stuff
> literally like kicked out few asian kids out of the library while others could stay? like wth come on seriously bro? =_=
> and they weren't even being loud or w.e just to went in to have a study group session ~



aww really? that's sad 

ours is really nice! she even lets me in when it is closed ~

And crud, the virus or spyware is being super annoying e.e


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> aww really? that's sad
> 
> ours is really nice! she even lets me in when it is closed ~
> 
> And crud, the virus or spyware is being super annoying e.e



I use Norton with Backup, it usually takes care of any issues I'm having as well.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> aww really? that's sad
> 
> ours is really nice! she even lets me in when it is closed ~
> 
> And crud, the virus or spyware is being super annoying e.e



lucky ~ lol.
oh man that sounds serious now o__o


----------



## himeki (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> lucky ~ lol.
> oh man that sounds serious now o__o



microsoft made me restart to cleanup the PC. i seriously hope it fixes itself, I do not want to reinstall chrome e.e


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I use Norton with Backup, it usually takes care of any issues I'm having as well.


Yeah I have that too lol!! woohoo :3



MayorEvvie said:


> microsoft made me restart to cleanup the PC. i seriously hope it fixes itself, I do not want to reinstall chrome e.e


i knoww ~ i hated when my PC asked me to do a system recovery before cause of a nasty virus that's been going on =__=
worst nightmare to be happening 
when you have all these PC games dl .. GG rip


----------



## himeki (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Yeah I have that too lol!! woohoo :3
> 
> 
> i knoww ~ i hated when my PC asked me to do a system recovery before cause of a nasty virus that's been going on =__=
> ...



and if you have a ton of drawings that haven't been backed up ;w;


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> and if you have a ton of drawings that haven't been backed up ;w;



oh yeah ~ definitely!! like end of the world for artist and art collectors >~<


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> and if you have a ton of drawings that haven't been backed up ;w;



Oh... that's not good. T n T


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

ugh.. the birthstones are still not available to purchase ~
what's going on T^T


----------



## himeki (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh yeah ~ definitely!! like end of the world for artist and art collectors >~<



its painful e.e i hope my pc will be okay! i had a load of art trades on their too so I hope I dont have to do a system restore!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> its painful e.e i hope my pc will be okay! i had a load of art trades on their too so I hope I dont have to do a system restore!



i usually always carry my usb around and just upload stuff in there
like music etc.. 
but for some reason i tend to like forget to upload important essays and such like that whenever my PC goes haywire on me hahah


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> i usually always carry my usb around and just upload stuff in there
> like music etc..
> but for some reason i tend to like forget to upload important essays and such like that whenever my PC goes haywire on me hahah



I upload my drawings to Facebook or something, so if my pc crashes I'm good.
As for essays, Google Drive is a lifesaver. xD


----------



## himeki (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> i usually always carry my usb around and just upload stuff in there
> like music etc..
> but for some reason i tend to like forget to upload important essays and such like that whenever my PC goes haywire on me hahah



aww! i really need to scale up my cover plate stickers until they are right for the final printing, but my printer refuses to connect e.e


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I upload my drawings to Facebook or something, so if my pc crashes I'm good.
> As for essays, Google Drive is a lifesaver. xD



yeah I started using that after google like updated haha xD


----------



## himeki (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah I started using that after google like updated haha xD



google drive?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> ugh.. the birthstones are still not available to purchase ~
> what's going on T^T



Yeah, I'm waiting to buy one too. I hope they bring them back up. ;-;


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> aww! i really need to scale up my cover plate stickers until they are right for the final printing, but my printer refuses to connect e.e



ah machines... they will take over the world!! which they are slowly > w> huehue


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> ah machines... they will take over the world!! which they are slowly > w> huehue



Ya, would be pretty cool to see fluffy robot animals though, huh? x)

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> google drive?



Google.com, log in, click the little icon thing that brings up all the apps, and click Drive.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> google drive?


yeah cause google drive wasn't available till like back in 2012 that's when it first released that feature
before that it was alll on usb drive or something for me back in highschool xD



bigger34 said:


> Yeah, I'm waiting to buy one too. I hope they bring them back up. ;-;


yeah same here ~


----------



## himeki (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah cause google drive wasn't available till like back in 2012 that's when it first released that feature
> before that it was alll on usb drive or something for me back in highschool xD
> 
> 
> yeah same here ~



ah i see :3

and bleh, my printer is being annoying e.e


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ya, would be pretty cool to see fluffy robot animals though, huh? x)



idk about them being fluffy robot animals tho... xD
more like all these new tech development is just making ppl more lazier in some ways per say? LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> ah i see :3
> 
> and bleh, my printer is being annoying e.e



worst part of printers is when you're like low on ink and printing something out and crossing your fingers
that it will least print out your papers still xD AHAHA


----------



## himeki (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> idk about them being fluffy robot animals tho... xD
> more like all these new tech development is just making ppl more lazier in some ways per say? LOL
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



yrp. im printing test stickers e.e


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> yrp. im printing test stickers e.e



ohh! show us how it turns out if you can haha 
i want to see it :3


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> idk about them being fluffy robot animals tho... xD
> more like all these new tech development is just making ppl more lazier in some ways per say? LOL



Well, I'd say the 3d Printer is one way of making people lazier. Albeit, things are easier to do with it available~


----------



## himeki (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> ohh! show us how it turns out if you can haha
> i want to see it :3



sure! i'm printing test copies to make sure the size and shape fits over the blank plate


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> ohh! show us how it turns out if you can haha
> i want to see it :3



I wanna see em too~! ^^


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Well, I'd say the 3d Printer is one way of making people lazier. Albeit, things are easier to do with it available~


mhmm! you said it ~ lol.



MayorEvvie said:


> sure! i'm printing test copies to make sure the size and shape fits over the blank plate


awesome! wooohoo c:


----------



## himeki (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> mhmm! you said it ~ lol.
> 
> 
> awesome! wooohoo c:



if  it works then I may consider selling my designs!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> if  it works then I may consider selling my designs!



oh yeah definitely ~ !! :3


----------



## himeki (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh yeah definitely ~ !! :3



i hope they work


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i hope they work



I'm pretty sure it will!! :3


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 7, 2015)

hello everyone! what'd I miss c:


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> hello everyone! what'd I miss c:



Hi ~ not much ^^
just chilling since it's Labor day hehe
how's your day going so far?


----------



## himeki (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I'm pretty sure it will!! :3



unlike my laptop...


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> unlike my laptop...



I can't even properly play any games on my laptop
besides like league and counter strike ~_~
asked my bf to just build me a PC haha


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hi ~ not much ^^
> just chilling since it's Labor day hehe
> how's your day going so far?



I'm eating breakfast, so not much hehe

but no school today, hooray (but still a lot of HW ugh)


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> hello everyone! what'd I miss c:



Hellu, just got done yelling profanity into my pillow at how clean my room is. There's no dust or eraser shavings anywhere... that bothers me a great deal.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I'm eating breakfast, so not much hehe
> 
> but no school today, hooray (but still a lot of HW ugh)



haha yeah! ooh nice what you having there? ;3


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> haha yeah! ooh nice what you having there? ;3



hash browns and oatmeal (but I'm snacking on cheez-its too xD)


----------



## himeki (Sep 7, 2015)

bleh, it keeps crashing and my mom noticed it had a warning on it e.e ill see you guys in the afterlife


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> hash browns and oatmeal (but I'm snacking on cheez-its too xD)



hmm.. sounds pretty good ~ lol.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> bleh, it keeps crashing and my mom noticed it had a warning on it e.e ill see you guys in the afterlife



Nuuuu, stay with us. You have so much to live for~! D:


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> bleh, it keeps crashing and my mom noticed it had a warning on it e.e ill see you guys in the afterlife



what! noo. what is going on ~~ D:


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 7, 2015)

Hiya guys!!! How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hiya guys!!! How's everyone doing today?



hey DaCoSim!! doing pretty well thank you
how's your Labor Day? c:


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hiya guys!!! How's everyone doing today?



Hellu, I'm doing okay~
A bit annoyed though. :<


----------



## Damniel (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello DaCoSim and Viz, how are all of you?


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hey DaCoSim!! doing pretty well thank you
> how's your Labor Day? c:





Good so far! Just did my nails. They look splatoony. Lol!!!





How's yours so far?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hellu, I'm doing okay~
> A bit annoyed though. :<



yeah same here >_>
I think I should just perm close my shop soon  ~ ugh..

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> Good so far! Just did my nails. They look splatoony. Lol!!!
> http://imgur.com/YQYvdXP
> How's yours so far?



waaa ~ I love the color and it actually does!! haha nice ;D
just waiting to finish on some reqs i got.. but no one seems to like reply back on time
and I literally hate it when ppl do this ~ =__=


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 7, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hello DaCoSim and Viz, how are all of you?



Fabulous  plotting filbert. Lol!


Alby-Kun said:


> Hellu, I'm doing okay~
> A bit annoyed though. :<



Why???


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah same here >_>
> I think I should just perm close my shop soon  ~ ugh..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Wait, why? I think your work is amazing!


----------



## himeki (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> what! noo. what is going on ~~ D:



it keeps freezing the taskbar so i cant open sai and other apps, and i had to restart it. then my mom spotted the warning message and got upset with me ;w;

also, whats the date for in your sig?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 7, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Fabulous  plotting filbert. Lol!
> 
> 
> Why???



I like filbert he's pretty cute!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Wait, why? I think your work is amazing!



oh pfftt.. I meant about my tbt shop not my sig shop oops! haha xD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Fabulous  plotting filbert. Lol!
> 
> 
> Why???



Well, for starters, my mom is home from work today.
School starts tomorrow and I'm scared.
Aaand, my room is too neat, I can't take it! >_<

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> oh pfftt.. I meant about my tbt shop not my sig shop oops! haha xD



Ooh. Phew~ you scared me a bit there.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> it keeps freezing the taskbar so i cant open sai and other apps, and i had to restart it. then my mom spotted the warning message and got upset with me ;w;
> 
> also, whats the date for in your sig?



oh geez that sucks! D:

oh just to clear this up with everyone ~ the date on my sig is the anniversary date of me and my bf when we first met =w=
that is all ~ LOLL <3


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 7, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I like filbert he's pretty cute!



He's my BABY!!!! One I luv him!!!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh. Phew~ you scared me a bit there.



hah yeah sorry about that! xD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hah yeah sorry about that! xD



No problems~


----------



## himeki (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh geez that sucks! D:
> 
> oh just to clear this up with everyone ~ the date on my sig is the anniversary date of me and my bf when we first met =w=
> that is all ~ LOLL <3



aww, thats adorable! you met 10 years ago? 

#otp


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> aww, thats adorable! you met 10 years ago?
> 
> #otp



yeah, when we were in Junior High :3 through online too at that..
kept in touch throughout the years and we finally decided to make it officially haha been dating for nearly 4 years now? hehe
planning on getting married soon too >///< 
surprised me with a promise ring and everything haha


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh geez that sucks! D:
> 
> oh just to clear this up with everyone ~ the date on my sig is the anniversary date of me and my bf when we first met =w=
> that is all ~ LOLL <3



Oh, he's definitely a keeper alright~


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Oh, he's definitely a keeper alright~



definitely ~ !! he's really sweet & caring compared to other guys I've met ~


----------



## himeki (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah, when we were in Junior High :3 through online too at that..
> kept in touch throughout the years and we finally decided to make it officially haha been dating for nearly 4 years now? hehe
> planning on getting married soon too >///<
> surprised me with a promise ring and everything haha


that's so cute! wow, so you knew each other for 6 years before that? wow!

and laptop is getting faster, so I'm gonna do my entry for SOTW! I'm gonna use pixels from Ib because that game is taking up my lunch break haha!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah, when we were in Junior High :3 through online too at that..
> kept in touch throughout the years and we finally decided to make it officially haha been dating for nearly 4 years now? hehe
> planning on getting married soon too >///<
> surprised me with a promise ring and everything haha





I luv this!!!! I met my hubby when I was 16 at my first job. We lost touch for like 8 years after a couple of years. He found me on myspace (ha! Yeah go ahead and laugh) back In 2006 and we've been together ever since. Married now with 4 kids lol!!! His mine and ours.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> that's so cute! wow, so you knew each other for 6 years before that? wow!
> 
> and laptop is getting faster, so I'm gonna do my entry for SOTW! I'm gonna use pixels from Ib because that game is taking up my lunch break haha!



yeah!! I know I was pretty shocked at myself too as too how dedicated he was on staying in touch with me and all ~
cause you know how it is when you meet some certain people online you just talk for abit then it's like never talk again or forget about them and such.. but yeah kept the relationship going and strong :3 haha!

oh nice!! good luck on your entry can't wait to see it ;D


----------



## himeki (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah!! I know I was pretty shocked at myself too as too how dedicated he was on staying in touch with me and all ~
> cause you know how it is when you meet some certain people online you just talk for abit then it's like never talk again or forget about them and such.. but yeah kept the relationship going and strong :3 haha!
> 
> oh nice!! good luck on your entry can't wait to see it ;D


psst....I stream whilst im doing gfx so you can join if you like!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> I luv this!!!! I met my hubby when I was 16 at my first job. We lost touch for like 8 years after a couple of years. He found me on myspace (ha! Yeah go ahead and laugh) back In 2006 and we've been together ever since. Married now with 4 kids lol!!! His mine and ours.



hahah! omgosh.. nooo like literally that's where I met my bf too!!! or more like he found me? cause the thing about it was I only used MySpace for my frds from school and hardly had any much strangers or random ppl, but idk how he managed to like find me and thats how we started talking and connecting :3 this was long distance btw too LOL.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> psst....I stream whilst im doing gfx so you can join if you like!



send in that link !! haha >:3


----------



## himeki (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hahah! omgosh.. nooo like literally that's where I met my bf too!!! or more like he found me? cause the thing about it was I only used MySpace for my frds from school and hardly had any much strangers or random ppl, but idk how he managed to like find me and thats how we started talking and connecting :3 this was long distance btw too LOL.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



BOOP

join.me/807-620-515


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 7, 2015)

Yep. We were 3 hours away from each other from October-the end of May when I moved here. Best decision I ever made


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Yep. We were 3 hours away from each other from October-the end of May when I moved here. Best decision I ever made



same with me!! haha :3 aww well congrats to your lovely love story ; v; <3
just love hearing happy endings hehe


----------



## Miharu (Sep 7, 2015)

EYYY GUYSS XD just dropping by to say hi ahahaah I get off work in 3 hours!! WOOOO i can't wait to get home (?；ω；｀)


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

Hihi, Mimi~


----------



## himeki (Sep 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> EYYY GUYSS XD just dropping by to say hi ahahaah I get off work in 3 hours!! WOOOO i can't wait to get home (?；ω；｀)



Hi Miharu!


and God, I'm seriously considering changing my cosplay to Ib~


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

Anyone here? o:


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Anyone here? o:



Hi!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Hi!



Hello, how are you? c:


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hello, how are you? c:



Pretty good! Enjoying my last day of this 3-day weekend~
Hbu?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Pretty good! Enjoying my last day of this 3-day weekend~
> Hbu?



Enjoying my last day of Summer~
I felt like Summer went by way too slow. 
Eh, better luck next year I guess. x.x


----------



## Damniel (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey guys! I finished my essay! But school starts tommorow..


----------



## Miharu (Sep 7, 2015)

I AM FINALLY HOMEEE AHHHH!!! ;v ; I'm so happy!!!! Work was exhausting ahahaha XD But good thing about work was that I was able to bring my speakers and blast my music in the back of the shop while I was prepping so time flew by fast huehuehue XD

Happy Labor Day btw! What have you guys all been up to? ;D


----------



## Damniel (Sep 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I AM FINALLY HOMEEE AHHHH!!! ;v ; I'm so happy!!!! Work was exhausting ahahaha XD But good thing about work was that I was able to bring my speakers and blast my music in the back of the shop while I was prepping so time flew by fast huehuehue XD
> 
> Happy Labor Day btw! What have you guys all been up to? ;D


Hello! I finished my essay! But my classes start tommorow. But how are you?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I AM FINALLY HOMEEE AHHHH!!! ;v ; I'm so happy!!!! Work was exhausting ahahaha XD But good thing about work was that I was able to bring my speakers and blast my music in the back of the shop while I was prepping so time flew by fast huehuehue XD
> 
> Happy Labor Day btw! What have you guys all been up to? ;D



I got hit by a wave of euphoria and finished my essay as well! Ahah~


----------



## Jacob (Sep 7, 2015)

Guys the new Gravity Falls is on and I am so hyped.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 7, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hello! I finished my essay! But my classes start tommorow. But how are you?


OHH CONGRATS!!! hahah you finished it in time! XD 
I'm doing so much betterrr! So happy to be home and relaxing ahahaha!! How about you?



Alby-Kun said:


> I got hit by a wave of euphoria and finished my essay as well! Ahah~


OHH NICEEE!!! You guys both finished it in time!! Hahahah I am proud


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I AM FINALLY HOMEEE AHHHH!!! ;v ; I'm so happy!!!! Work was exhausting ahahaha XD But good thing about work was that I was able to bring my speakers and blast my music in the back of the shop while I was prepping so time flew by fast huehuehue XD
> 
> Happy Labor Day btw! What have you guys all been up to? ;D



Hi!!! c:  and xD really?



Call me Daniel said:


> Hello! I finished my essay! But my classes start tommorow. But how are you?





Alby-Kun said:


> I got hit by a wave of euphoria and finished my essay as well! Ahah~



Congrats!!   I've already had to write a few essays already and the school year has barely started x-x


----------



## Damniel (Sep 7, 2015)

Yes! I finished it and I think I did well! But I really don't want to wake up and get ready for classes.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

Yes! I finished it and I think I did poor! But I really want to wake up and not get ready for classes.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 7, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Hi!!! c:  and xD really?


Yeah!! Hahaha it was fun XD the music helped so much <3



Call me Daniel said:


> Yes! I finished it and I think I did well! But I really don't want to wake up and get ready for classes.





Alby-Kun said:


> Yes! I finished it and I think I did poor! But I really want to wake up and not get ready for classes.



Oh gosh ahahaha XD I wish you guys luck!! Have fun in school aahhaa XD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 7, 2015)

I'll be be just as active with school starting. I never set aside the Internet.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello you all beautiful people :3
Ahh how I miss pre school.. had nap time, play time, snack time, do some coloring here and there and go home LOL
how life was easy back then xD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hello you all beautiful people :3
> Ahh how I miss pre school.. had nap time, play time, snack time, do some coloring here and there and go home LOL
> how life was easy back then xD



Ya, I remember making food from Playdoh and listening to cassette tapes. 
Oh, how fun work was~ XD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yeah!! Hahaha it was fun XD the music helped so much <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XD Can I ask what song?  I know music helps me get through school quickly, so I try to listen to it whenever I can~



Call me Daniel said:


> I'll be be just as active with school starting. I never set aside the Internet.



^ me


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ya, I remember making food from Playdoh and listening to cassette tapes.
> Oh, how fun work was~ XD



yeah!! haha omg.. best moments of being a kid x3


----------



## Miharu (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hello you all beautiful people :3
> Ahh how I miss pre school.. had nap time, play time, snack time, do some coloring here and there and go home LOL
> how life was easy back then xD


HII BAEEEE <333
I feel you ; v ; I remember back in high school I was always looking forward to leaving it and being out of school, but now that I'm older, I look back and miss being in high school. It was so nice and easy compare to how it is now. 



Lucanosa said:


> XD Can I ask what song?  I know music helps me get through school quickly, so I try to listen to it whenever I can~


It wasn't just one song XD It was like a playlist I had with lots of different artists. Mainly Jpop and Kpop hahaha XD Did you want to know the bands? (Japanese + Korean music hahaha)


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah!! haha omg.. best moments of being a kid x3



Ya, except for when your parent dropped you off. I would always cry when my mom left me there by myself~ ;w;


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> It wasn't just one song XD It was like a playlist I had with lots of different artists. Mainly Jpop and Kpop hahaha XD Did you want to know the bands? (Japanese + Korean music hahaha)



XD Yes!  >u< I'm always looking to expand my musical horizons, there's always gonna be good stuff out there you never heard of!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HII BAEEEE <333
> I feel you ; v ; I remember back in high school I was always looking forward to leaving it and being out of school, but now that I'm older, I look back and miss being in high school. It was so nice and easy compare to how it is now.



Same here!! I enjoyed Senior yr the most.. the most chillest year hahah barely had like 3,4 classes get off at lunch get to go home early and stuff.. also surprisingly I didn't take my finals xD and I still passed. I had the most awesome teachers ; v;<3



Alby-Kun said:


> Ya, except for when your parent dropped you off. I would always cry when my mom left me there by myself~ ;w;



HAHAHA!!! ME TOO, I was like wth I dont know these people!! take me with you to your workkkk xD


----------



## roseflower (Sep 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ya, except for when your parent dropped you off. I would always cry when my mom left me there by myself~ ;w;



Oh I still remember the first day being dropped off, it was so soo sad!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Oh I still remember the first day being dropped off, it was so soo sad!



Yes, I remember sitting at a table by myself crying and eating some cheese crackers my mom bought me.
Life will never be as simple as back then. T u T


----------



## roseflower (Sep 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Yes, I remember sitting at a table by myself crying and eating some cheese crackers my mom bought me.
> Life will never be as simple as back then. T u T



I feel you


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Yes, I remember sitting at a table by myself crying and eating some cheese crackers my mom bought me.
> Life will never be as simple as back then. T u T



I had this one boy who kept following me around where ever I went >__> I was like go away ~ shoo shoo
but eventually we became friends after that hahah!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I had this one boy who kept following me around where ever I went >__> I was like go away ~ shoo shoo
> but eventually we became friends after that hahah!



Maybe he just thought you smelled nice or something? XD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Maybe he just thought you smelled nice or something? XD



HAHAH! that's some highly sensitive nose he got then xDDD


----------



## Miharu (Sep 7, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD Yes!  >u< I'm always looking to expand my musical horizons, there's always gonna be good stuff out there you never heard of!


Ohh!! Then these are the bands I was listening to: Big Bang, G-Dragon, Girls Generation, Radwimps, Uverworld, Beat Crusaders, The Pillows, One Ok Rock, Rookiez is punk'd, Abingdon Boys School, SID, Greeeen, Infinite, Kyary Pamyu Pamyu, Back-On, OXT, and lots of anime opening/ending songs ahahah



naekoya said:


> Same here!! I enjoyed Senior yr the most.. the most chillest year hahah barely had like 3,4 classes get off at lunch get to go home early and stuff.. also surprisingly I didn't take my finals xD and I still passed. I had the most awesome teachers ; v;<3


YEAHH SAMEE!! Senior year was so chill ahahha I also only had 4 classes and got to leave early XD It was so much fun!! Hahaha And omg I'm glad you passed!!!


----------



## roseflower (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I had this one boy who kept following me around where ever I went >__> I was like go away ~ shoo shoo
> but eventually we became friends after that hahah!



Aww that?s so nice I was a very shy child, and I was so thankful and happy when I got to know the other children and we slowly became friends haha. I?m still shy, but not as shy as I used to be fortunately^^


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohh!! Then these are the bands I was listening to: Big Bang, G-Dragon, Girls Generation, Radwimps, Uverworld, Beat Crusaders, The Pillows, One Ok Rock, Rookiez is punk'd, Abingdon Boys School, SID, Greeeen, Infinite, Kyary Pamyu Pamyu, Back-On, OXT, and lots of anime opening/ending songs ahahah
> 
> 
> YEAHH SAMEE!! Senior year was so chill ahahha I also only had 4 classes and got to leave early XD It was so much fun!! Hahaha And omg I'm glad you passed!!!



Ooh~ I mainly listen to Back-On and ABS nowadays. But I remember back then when I first discovered Big Bang, Girls Generation, Super Junior and all that. I was flabbergasted at how different it was! ouo


----------



## Miharu (Sep 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh~ I mainly listen to Back-On and ABS nowadays. But I remember back then when I first discovered Big Bang, Girls Generation, Super Junior and all that. I was flabbergasted at how different it was! ouo



YEAHH!! Most K pop groups have changed so much now ; v ; I prefer listening to their old songs where the lyrics were meaningful. G-Dragon's songs has changed so much I just don't like his recent albums ;__; 

I mainly listen to Jpop now, but I still love listening to those old K pop songs <3


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohh!! Then these are the bands I was listening to: Big Bang, G-Dragon, Girls Generation, Radwimps, Uverworld, Beat Crusaders, The Pillows, One Ok Rock, Rookiez is punk'd, Abingdon Boys School, SID, Greeeen, Infinite, Kyary Pamyu Pamyu, Back-On, OXT, and lots of anime opening/ending songs ahahah
> 
> 
> YEAHH SAMEE!! Senior year was so chill ahahha I also only had 4 classes and got to leave early XD It was so much fun!! Hahaha And omg I'm glad you passed!!!


yeah, but the only reason I couldn't make to the finals was, because I just got out of surgery lol.



roseflower said:


> Aww that?s so nice I was a very shy child, and I was so thankful and happy when I got to know the other children and we slowly became friends haha. I?m still shy, but not as shy as I used to be fortunately^^


same here! I was the typical shy & quiet type 
till like I met some really rowdy and loud friends later on the years xD I think they helped me build up the confidence on becoming
more social and talkative hehe <3


----------



## roseflower (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah, but the only reason I couldn't make to the finals was, because I just got out of surgery lol.
> 
> 
> same here! I was the typical shy & quiet type
> ...



It`s really a good thing to get in touch with different kinds of people, all the amazing personalities they are! I love when I meet and get to know new people^^


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

roseflower said:


> It`s really a good thing to get in touch with different kinds of people, all the amazing personalities they are! I love when I meet and get to know new people^^



oh yeah most definitely! I enjoy meeting new people and making new friends ~ >u<


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YEAHH!! Most K pop groups have changed so much now ; v ; I prefer listening to their old songs where the lyrics were meaningful. G-Dragon's songs has changed so much I just don't like his recent albums ;__;
> 
> I mainly listen to Jpop now, but I still love listening to those old K pop songs <3



I can't tell the difference between kpop and jpop anymore. It's mostly cause I can't understand what they're saying, but they all sound so similar to me. xD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I can't tell the difference between kpop and jpop anymore. It's mostly cause I can't understand what they're saying, but they all sound so similar to me. xD



usually Korean groups also sing and release their songs in Japanese too :3
so yeah I know what you mean by that xD hahah


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohh!! Then these are the bands I was listening to: Big Bang, G-Dragon, Girls Generation, Radwimps, Uverworld, Beat Crusaders, The Pillows, One Ok Rock, Rookiez is punk'd, Abingdon Boys School, SID, Greeeen, Infinite, Kyary Pamyu Pamyu, Back-On, OXT, and lots of anime opening/ending songs ahahah



Ahh thank you!  Now I have some new music on YouTube to listen to :3


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> usually Korean groups also sing and release their songs in Japanese too :3
> so yeah I know what you mean by that xD hahah



Really? O: That's some talent right there!
Anyhoo, school tomorrow so I'll call it a night early.
Nighty night all~


----------



## roseflower (Sep 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Really? O: That's some talent right there!
> Anyhoo, school tomorrow so I'll call it a night early.
> Nighty night all~



Good night, have fun at school


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Really? O: That's some talent right there!
> Anyhoo, school tomorrow so I'll call it a night early.
> Nighty night all~



alrighty! have a good night & hope you have a great day at school ~


----------



## Miharu (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah, but the only reason I couldn't make to the finals was, because I just got out of surgery lol.


OHH!!! GAHHH that woman pisses me off D:< I remember you telling me about it!!! I'm so happy the school was understanding!! Especially the teachers!! ;v ; <3



roseflower said:


> It`s really a good thing to get in touch with different kinds of people, all the amazing personalities they are! I love when I meet and get to know new people^^


It really is!! I love meeting and getting to know all kinds of people! x] 



Alby-Kun said:


> I can't tell the difference between kpop and jpop anymore. It's mostly cause I can't understand what they're saying, but they all sound so similar to me. xD


LOOL!~ Hahaha I don't blame you XD Like naekoya said, Some Kpop bands also sings it in Japanese haha!~ I understand Japanese so I can tell the difference between Kpop and Jpop! (Since I can't understand Korean LOL ) 



Lucanosa said:


> Ahh thank you!  Now I have some new music on YouTube to listen to :3


You are very welcome!!  I hope you enjoy them!! <3



Alby-Kun said:


> Really? O: That's some talent right there!
> Anyhoo, school tomorrow so I'll call it a night early.
> Nighty night all~


Nighttt!!! Have fun at school tomorrow!


----------



## roseflower (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh yeah most definitely! I enjoy meeting new people and making new friends ~ >u<



Yeah, I wish it would actually be easier to become good friends though, haha was a lot easier within childhood age


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH!!! GAHHH that woman pisses me off D:< I remember you telling me about it!!! I'm so happy the school was understanding!! Especially the teachers!! ;v ; <3



same!!! ;n; I couldn't make it prom nor my graduation, BUT least I was able to pick up my stuff afterwards and personally got a 1 on 1 "hand-shake" with the principal and all the staff members were there too HAHA.. I was like dang don't I feel special now xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> Yeah, I wish it would actually be easier to become good friends though, haha was a lot easier within childhood age



That is true ~ now everyone has their own opinions and interests lol


----------



## Miharu (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> same!!! ;n; I couldn't make it prom nor my graduation, BUT least I was able to pick up my stuff afterwards and personally got a 1 on 1 "hand-shake" with the principal and all the staff members were there too HAHA.. I was like dang don't I feel special now xD



AWW!! ;v ; That's great!! Hahaha XD Man you had a great high school!!! Some high schools wouldn't do that ;v ; (at least I think they wouldn't since some are pretty strict ; __; )


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AWW!! ;v ; That's great!! Hahaha XD Man you had a great high school!!! Some high schools wouldn't do that ;v ; (at least I think they wouldn't since some are pretty strict ; __; )



Yeah I agree, but luckily I did some student services in the office so I pretty knew/built a good relationship with all the staffs there
muwhaha >:3 even some of them like got me bday gifts and even a CAKE on my bday!
I was shocked ~


----------



## Miharu (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Yeah I agree, but luckily I did some student services in the office so I pretty knew/built a good relationship with all the staffs there
> muwhaha >:3 even some of them like got me bday gifts and even a CAKE on my bday!
> I was shocked ~



D'AWW THAT'S SO NICE OF THEM OMG!!! ;v ; I'm so happy you went to a great high school!! Hahaha XD

Omg I'm hungry, but I don't know what to eat DX


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> D'AWW THAT'S SO NICE OF THEM OMG!!! ;v ; I'm so happy you went to a great high school!! Hahaha XD
> 
> Omg I'm hungry, but I don't know what to eat DX



yeah I was really grateful for them being so nice and thoughtful ; v;
oh!! what do you have at home to make? or are you going out today? :3


----------



## Miharu (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah I was really grateful for them being so nice and thoughtful ; v;
> oh!! what do you have at home to make? or are you going out today? :3



Just noodles ahaha and maybe some other ingredients, but I just don't know what I'm in the mood for XD (Well the food I'm in the mood for are all in the Bay Area which is an hour drive away from home and I don't want to go that far ahahah XD )


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Just noodles ahaha and maybe some other ingredients, but I just don't know what I'm in the mood for XD (Well the food I'm in the mood for are all in the Bay Area which is an hour drive away from home and I don't want to go that far ahahah XD )



oh geez.. yeah @~@ wow that is really far ~
hm, omurice sounds pretty good too if you have the stuff to make it >u<


----------



## Miharu (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh geez.. yeah @~@ wow that is really far ~
> hm, omurice sounds pretty good too if you have the stuff to make it >u<



AWW That does sound good ; v; But we don't have any more eggs RIP hahahaha!! XD HMMMM!~ ahahah I might just eat snacks jsfdlkjsd but idkkk ahhh XD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AWW That does sound good ; v; But we don't have any more eggs RIP hahahaha!! XD HMMMM!~ ahahah I might just eat snacks jsfdlkjsd but idkkk ahhh XD



aww noooo my poor bae ; n; <3
haha I just had pizza today too ~ 
bf said he'll cook tmrrw since it's his day off.. muwhahah! must take advantage over this x3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AWW That does sound good ; v; But we don't have any more eggs RIP hahahaha!! XD HMMMM!~ ahahah I might just eat snacks jsfdlkjsd but idkkk ahhh XD



;w; maybe try a baked noodle casserole?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> aww noooo my poor bae ; n; <3
> haha I just had pizza today too ~
> bf said he'll cook tmrrw since it's his day off.. muwhahah! must take advantage over this x3



Omg pizza actually sounds really good LOL!!! 
AND D'AWWW!! What is he going to cook for you? ;DDD



Lucanosa said:


> ;w; maybe try a baked noodle casserole?


Ohhh I don't think I've ever had a casserole before ahhaha XD Are they yummy? O:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg pizza actually sounds really good LOL!!!
> AND D'AWWW!! What is he going to cook for you? ;DDD
> 
> 
> Ohhh I don't think I've ever had a casserole before ahhaha XD Are they yummy? O:



o: WHAT!?!? Ahhhhh look at it it's super delicious!!! They're basically just a bunch of noodles with cheese or other ingredients cooked in the oven.  There's tons of recipes online if you're looking for something new to try, it's really good though!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 7, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> o: WHAT!?!? Ahhhhh look at it it's super delicious!!! They're basically just a bunch of noodles with cheese or other ingredients cooked in the oven.  There's tons of recipes online if you're looking for something new to try, it's really good though!



OOHHH ahaha yeah I've never had it before!! XD hahahah!! Thanks for the suggestion!!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg pizza actually sounds really good LOL!!!
> AND D'AWWW!! What is he going to cook for you? ;DDD
> 
> 
> Ohhh I don't think I've ever had a casserole before ahhaha XD Are they yummy? O:



no clue! have to wait and see ;D hahah <3


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 7, 2015)

ahh i have school starting tomorrow so i probably won't be on very often c:
hope everyone has a good week!!


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> ahh i have school starting tomorrow so i probably won't be on very often c:
> hope everyone has a good week!!



Good luck to you & everyone else who's starting! :3


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> ahh i have school starting tomorrow so i probably won't be on very often c:
> hope everyone has a good week!!



aww that's ok! just drop by when you have time :3 hehe
hope you have a great day at school tomorrow ~!!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 7, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> ahh i have school starting tomorrow so i probably won't be on very often c:
> hope everyone has a good week!!



OHH!!! Good luck with school!! So many people are starting school tomorrow!! XD
I hope you also have a great week lizzy! <3


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 8, 2015)

;.; my mom just got picked up by an ambulance 

i think it was just food poisoning... she passed out on the stairs so it was serious enough to go in... im always thinking of the worst even though they said she will be ok >,n,<


----------



## himeki (Sep 8, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> ;.; my mom just got picked up by an ambulance
> 
> i think it was just food poisoning... she passed out on the stairs so it was serious enough to go in... im always thinking of the worst even though they said she will be ok >,n,<



Oh no! I hope she'll be ok ;v;


----------



## Miharu (Sep 8, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> ;.; my mom just got picked up by an ambulance
> 
> i think it was just food poisoning... she passed out on the stairs so it was serious enough to go in... im always thinking of the worst even though they said she will be ok >,n,<



I hope she's okay!!! ; __ ; (I'm glad they said she will be okay!!!)


----------



## himeki (Sep 8, 2015)

Morning everyone! Only 3 days before Project Mirai releases and I'm super hyped!


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey all that's online! Just got home from work. c: How was everyone's day?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 8, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Morning everyone! Only 3 days before Project Mirai releases and I'm super hyped!


Morning to you!! XD I'm about to sleep soon though!! Hahaha XD

OHH!~ I bet!!!



OreoTerror said:


> Hey all that's online! Just got home from work. c: How was everyone's day?


Hey Oreo!! Welcome home! XD My day's been great!~ About to sleep soon though since it's 12:54am here! XD Hahaha!~


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hey Oreo!! Welcome home! XD My day's been great!~ About to sleep soon though since it's 12:54am here! XD Hahaha!~



Aw thanks sweetie, I hope you sleep well! I bought a bunch of naughty junk food today so I'll be busy stuffing my face.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 8, 2015)

Good morning everyone ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> ;.; my mom just got picked up by an ambulance
> 
> i think it was just food poisoning... she passed out on the stairs so it was serious enough to go in... im always thinking of the worst even though they said she will be ok >,n,<



oh no! prayers to your mom ; n; hope everything will be alright ~


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 8, 2015)

I caught a coelacanth on my first try!  Yay.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 8, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I caught a coelacanth on my first try!  Yay.



oh nice! c:
I'm still like debating if I should change up one of my room >~<


----------



## Albuns (Sep 8, 2015)

Gah, why am I up at 5AM? I feel like dying. x_x


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Gah, why am I up at 5AM? I feel like dying. x_x



omg.. why are you up so early! o___o lol


----------



## Albuns (Sep 8, 2015)

naekoya said:


> omg.. why are you up so early! o___o lol



Schoooool~ xD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Schoooool~ xD



you have to get up at that time?! or just woke up early in general xD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 8, 2015)

naekoya said:


> you have to get up at that time?! or just woke up early in general xD



Just in general, the latest I have is 6:30, but I can't trust myself to not oversleep today. e.e

Oh ya, good morning~ x)


----------



## Damniel (Sep 8, 2015)

The dark day is here.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 8, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> The dark day is here.



The moon is falling.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 8, 2015)

The sun is dying.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 8, 2015)

It's so cold.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 8, 2015)

It's so hot.
93 today.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 8, 2015)

Wat.
It's 72 here.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 8, 2015)

Where are you?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 8, 2015)

In Philly.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 8, 2015)

New jersey for me, it's way to hot.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 8, 2015)

Bleh, i forgot how sweltering uniforms were...


----------



## Damniel (Sep 8, 2015)

I HATE MY UNIFORM SO MUCH.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 8, 2015)

Zzzzzzz morning guys ahahaha To those at school, I hope you guys are enjoying your day at school XD

(I am probably going to go back to sleep ahahaha It is only  8:52am here)


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Zzzzzzz morning guys ahahaha To those at school, I hope you guys are enjoying your day at school XD
> 
> (I am probably going to go back to sleep ahahaha It is only  8:52am here)



Hahah morning bae <3333


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 8, 2015)

G'morning peepers  Still plotting Filbert.... LOL!!!


----------



## himeki (Sep 8, 2015)

Ugh...my printed skin doesn't work because guess what? One of the templates needs flipping horizontally! Yay.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 8, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Ugh...my printed skin doesn't work because guess what? One of the templates needs flipping horizontally! Yay.



AHHHHHHHH bummmmmmmeeerrrrrrr!!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I used my tbt art that peeps have made me and made a skin on decalgirl.com  



Spoiler


----------



## himeki (Sep 8, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> AHHHHHHHH bummmmmmmeeerrrrrrr!!!!!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



 a fellow new 3ds er?

Nice! I'm trying to print custom faceplate skins. I used a online template, and now I have to edit it...pain in the but.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 8, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> a fellow new 3ds er?
> 
> Nice! I'm trying to print custom faceplate skins. I used a online template, and now I have to edit it...pain in the but.



Yep! Got it for my bday last year from hubby 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's the one I made for my reg 3ds 



Spoiler


----------



## himeki (Sep 8, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Yep! Got it for my bday last year from hubby
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Wow, that's cuten


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 8, 2015)

THX!!!! I may make another soon since I have a lot more art now 

- - - Post Merge - - -

When I had those 2 made, I also had a phone case made for my iPhone 5c but my phone died a tragic death so now I have a 5s. I need to get another case made . My case had my avatar on it! It was so sooo cute!!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 8, 2015)

I live another daaaay~ 
Hurray! (\(QwQ)/)


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I live another daaaay~
> Hurray! (\(QwQ)/)



LOL! Hurrah!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 8, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> LOL! Hurrah!



It's too hot to stay in school. T_T


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> It's too hot to stay in school. T_T



Yeah... its 90 here.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 8, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Yeah... its 90 here.



It's 70 here, and the school is most rooms don't have air conditioning. Dx


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi guys! I've been so busy today ;-;


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey Lily! How's your cold?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey everyone just game back from school!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 8, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey everyone just game back from school!



Hey Daniel  How was school?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 8, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hey Daniel  How was school?



School was good I like my new teachers but the heat in my high school was unbearable, I'm dying now.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 8, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> School was good I like my new teachers but the heat in my high school was unbearable, I'm dying now.



I feel your pain.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 8, 2015)

Morning again you guys!! Hahaha XD Oh man I'm fully rested!~

Glad you hear school was good for you guys!!  Also oh gosh, I hate the heat so much ; ___ ;


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 8, 2015)

Yeah, I just picked up my oldest and its like 92 degrees out now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hi Jaz


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello guys!  Just finished school ;w; and it's so hot outside, it makes me feel better about myself staying in and being on TBT


----------



## Albuns (Sep 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Hello guys!  Just finished school ;w; and it's so hot outside, it makes me feel better about myself staying in and being on TBT



Same, lemonade Vitamin Water never tasted so good.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 8, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Yeah, I just picked up my oldest and its like 92 degrees out now.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hi Jaz


Hi!!! <33 How are you doing today? 
Also oh gosh ; __ ; I hate the heat!!! DX I just can't wait for winter already!



Lucanosa said:


> Hello guys!  Just finished school ;w; and it's so hot outside, it makes me feel better about myself staying in and being on TBT


Hi Lucanosa!!! x] Yay!~ How was school? XD hahaha

Oh gosh I feel you ; v ; Heat </3


----------



## Damniel (Sep 8, 2015)

I hate heat so much you can't even do anything about it until the cold were you can bundle up.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Same, lemonade Vitamin Water never tasted so good.



eh..... I'd prefer regular lemonade, vitamin water always tasted weird to me :/



Miharu said:


> Hi!!! <33 How are you doing today?
> Also oh gosh ; __ ; I hate the heat!!! DX I just can't wait for winter already!
> 
> 
> ...



Hi!  It was good, I ended up doing a self-portrait for art, and I think it looks horrible cX other than that today's school went well~

And ughh I wish winter would just come already :_: we all could use some nice cool snow (or maybe just ice cream/popsicles haha!)


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 8, 2015)

hey guys ~ 
hope everyone's days been going good ^^


----------



## Albuns (Sep 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> eh..... I'd prefer regular lemonade, vitamin water always tasted weird to me :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, I would've gone for regular lemonade if they store carried any. But hey, when life gives you lemonade of any ofmr on a hot day, you don't complain. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> hey guys ~
> hope everyone's days been going good ^^



Hey Naekoya~, my day's been up and down
How has yours been? c:


----------



## Miharu (Sep 8, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I hate heat so much you can't even do anything about it until the cold were you can bundle up.


EXACTLY!!!! When it's winter you can just wear lots of layers of clothes to warm up, snuggle in a blanket to keep warm, etc!! In summer you can't really do anything about the heat aside from taking off some of your clothes, but even with that it's still super hot ; __ ;



Lucanosa said:


> Hi!  It was good, I ended up doing a self-portrait for art, and I think it looks horrible cX other than that today's school went well~
> 
> And ughh I wish winter would just come already :_: we all could use some nice cool snow (or maybe just ice cream/popsicles haha!)


OHH that's great to hear!! Glad you had a good time at school!  And awww!! I bet it looks better than you think! ;D

SAME HEREE!!! I love winter ; v; I have so many sweaters and outfits ready for winter ahahaha!~



naekoya said:


> hey guys ~
> hope everyone's days been going good ^^


BAEEEEEEE <3 My day has been great so far!!! <3 How about yours? ;D Did your boyfriend already cook for you? ;D


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hey Naekoya~, my day's been up and down
> How has yours been? c:



uh oh what's up? o.o
I just woke up not too long ago LOL!!!



Miharu said:


> BAEEEEEEE <3 My day has been great so far!!! <3 How about yours? ;D Did your boyfriend already cook for you? ;D


Gooood.. very well rested and just chilling like a villian = w = huehue jk ~ but
nooo not yet, prob going to have to go out and buy some stuff idk what he is planning, but it better be good! LOLOL


----------



## Albuns (Sep 8, 2015)

naekoya said:


> uh oh what's up? o.o
> I just woke up not too long ago LOL!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Oh nothing bad, it's just having to go to school in hot weather.
That, and the hallway was waaay too crowded. xD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 8, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hey guys ~
> hope everyone's days been going good ^^



Hi!! c:



Alby-Kun said:


> Ya, I would've gone for regular lemonade if they store carried any. But hey, when life gives you lemonade of any ofmr on a hot day, you don't complain. xD



*cringe* I'd drink ice water then, vitamin water is just bleh :y:



Miharu said:


> OHH that's great to hear!! Glad you had a good time at school!  And awww!! I bet it looks better than you think! ;D
> 
> SAME HEREE!!! I love winter ; v; I have so many sweaters and outfits ready for winter ahahaha!~



> m> well I've never been that good at self-portraits, so eventually with practice I'll get better

YES winter is my favorite season!!!  I always loved it~ I wish it'd be winter everyday sometimes


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Oh nothing bad, it's just having to go to school in hot weather.
> That, and the hallway was waaay too crowded. xD



Ohhh I know what you mean! D: 
I had to like walk an hour on my first day of school when I moved to a new town , cause my parents were working 
and my highschool doesn't provide buses only to like special needs kids and that was it
everyone else had to be either picked up or walked T^T </3 it was over 100' and I was a new student so guess what 
new textbooks that I had to carry home, and my shoulders and back was killing me by the time I got home... rip



Lucanosa said:


> Hi!! c:



Hiiii ~ c:
how's it going!!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 8, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Ohhh I know what you mean! D:
> I had to like walk an hour on my first day of school when I moved to a new town , cause my parents were working
> and my highschool doesn't provide buses only to like special needs kids and that was it
> everyone else had to be either picked up or walked T^T </3 it was over 100' and I was a new student so guess what
> ...



~q~ I'm good, how about you??

And o: how can they do that..... that's inhumane torture oml


----------



## Damniel (Sep 8, 2015)

Well now a days winters get extremely cold getting to the negatives. I prefer fall or spring, but more so fall.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Does anyone want to play smash Bros/Animal crossing?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ~q~ I'm good, how about you??
> 
> And o: how can they do that..... that's inhumane torture oml



IKR!! I never ever wanted to do that again... and by driving only barely took like 10 min. to get home
I timed myself from walking and yea 1 hour. The town I lived in wasn't your typical town 
their "1 sidewalk" stretches for miles on end cause it was a suburb @~@
so it's like apts, after houses and houses etc ~


----------



## himeki (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi Naekoya! How are you?


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm ready for fall. My FAV season!!!!! Also drinking iced tea


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 8, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Well now a days winters get extremely cold getting to the negatives. I prefer fall or spring, but more so fall.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Does anyone want to play smash Bros/Animal crossing?



If you have Pokemon I'd ask you to play that xD That's what I'm playing rn



naekoya said:


> IKR!! I never ever wanted to do that again... and by driving only barely took like 10 min. to get home
> I timed myself from walking and yea 1 hour. The town I lived in wasn't your typical town
> their "1 sidewalk" stretches for miles on end cause it was a suburb @~@
> so it's like apts, after houses and houses etc ~



;O; Ahhh that sounds horrible!! I'm so sorry : _ :
I'm currently homeschooled, so thankfully I have to walk downstairs to my "school" haha
>> I've heard too many public school horror stories, there's no way I'm gonna ever go to one.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 8, 2015)

Can't play Pokemon right now, my dog chewed up my cartridge so I need to get the shell replaced. The game Game itself is still good though.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 8, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hi Naekoya! How are you?


Hey you! haha doing pretty good, thanks
how's your gfx coming along ;D
you had a good start yesterday hehe



Lucanosa said:


> ;O; Ahhh that sounds horrible!! I'm so sorry : _ :
> I'm currently homeschooled, so thankfully I have to walk downstairs to my "school" haha
> >> I've heard too many public school horror stories, there's no way I'm gonna ever go to one.



Ohh wow! homeschooling huh? I actually wanted to try that too.. haha but yeah my parents were too busy 
ah yeah.. it is public schools have their ups & downs, but it's ok I mean usually they're not all that bad c:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 8, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Can't play Pokemon right now, my dog chewed up my cartridge so I need to get the shell replaced. The game Game itself is still good though.



o.o ...... why?  I always have my cartridges up and away from my cats so they don't try eating them (don't ask.  They'll eat anything)



naekoya said:


> Ohh wow! homeschooling huh? I actually wanted to try that too.. haha but yeah my parents were too busy
> ah yeah.. it is public schools have their ups & downs, but it's ok I mean usually they're not all that bad c:



Yes xD It's fun, but sometimes I wish I was in public school so I would have more socialization.  Right now I have barely any friends, which is why I love TBT; it's like Facebook/Twitter minus the drama (collectible drama doesn't count)


----------



## Damniel (Sep 8, 2015)

My dog chewed up the cartridge because she was actually able to jump on my chair to get to my desk where it was at the time. Of course it had to be the one time the game wasn't in  my case.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Yes xD It's fun, but sometimes I wish I was in public school so I would have more socialization.  Right now I have barely any friends, which is why I love TBT; it's like Facebook/Twitter minus the drama (collectible drama doesn't count)



haha yeah! that is true :3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 8, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> My dog chewed up the cartridge because she was actually able to jump on my chair to get to my desk where it was at the time. Of course it had to be the one time the game wasn't in  my case.



Well that sucks.  I'm sorry x(
Lmk when it gets fixed so we can battle or trade sometime c:



naekoya said:


> haha yeah! that is true :3



:b Yes!

What are you guys doing?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 8, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Ohhh I know what you mean! D:
> I had to like walk an hour on my first day of school when I moved to a new town , cause my parents were working
> and my highschool doesn't provide buses only to like special needs kids and that was it
> everyone else had to be either picked up or walked T^T </3 it was over 100' and I was a new student so guess what
> ...



Awh, you didn't hurt your back doing it, right? D:


----------



## himeki (Sep 8, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hey you! haha doing pretty good, thanks
> how's your gfx coming along ;D
> you had a good start yesterday hehe
> 
> ...



I actually finished it, but it's on my other PC and I'm not sure if I'm happy with it e.e

The sticker template was wrong, and that was really disappointing!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Well that sucks.  I'm sorry x(
> Lmk when it gets fixed so we can battle or trade sometime c:
> 
> 
> ...


just on Diablo 3 playing with some friends atm :3 so might reply slow on here ~



Alby-Kun said:


> Awh, you didn't hurt your back doing it, right? D:


it was painful.. the textbooks were literally pulling my back down and I was walking uphill too at that!! @~@



MayorEvvie said:


> I actually finished it, but it's on my other PC and I'm not sure if I'm happy with it e.e
> 
> The sticker template was wrong, and that was really disappointing!


aw man! bummer D:


----------



## Miharu (Sep 8, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Gooood.. very well rested and just chilling like a villian = w = huehue jk ~ but
> nooo not yet, prob going to have to go out and buy some stuff idk what he is planning, but it better be good! LOLOL


LOL! Chilling like a villian ahahah XD
OHHH!~ YEAHH It better be good! ;D Or else you should tickle him to death!! Hahaha XD



Lucanosa said:


> YES winter is my favorite season!!!  I always loved it~ I wish it'd be winter everyday sometimes


SAMEEE!!! Winter is my favorite <3 I'll have to say Fall/Winter are my top two ahahah XD


----------



## himeki (Sep 8, 2015)

naekoya said:


> just on Diablo 3 playing with some friends atm :3 so might reply slow on here ~
> 
> 
> it was painful.. the textbooks were literally pulling my back down and I was walking uphill too at that!! @~@
> ...



Oh wells :3
Ughhhhh WHY IS IT NOT FRIDAY YET


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 8, 2015)

naekoya said:


> just on Diablo 3 playing with some friends atm :3 so might reply slow on here ~



x3 I used to play Diablo, but I don't have it anymore (I think it was the original singleplayer LOL)



Miharu said:


> SAMEEE!!! Winter is my favorite <3 I'll have to say Fall/Winter are my top two ahahah XD



YESS!! My two favorites are fall and winter ouo It's nice and cold out, and no more hot summer~
Everyday is a popsicle day *literally*


----------



## WonderK (Sep 8, 2015)

Good morning/afternoon/evening everyone. I hope the day is treating you all well.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 8, 2015)

naekoya said:


> just on Diablo 3 playing with some friends atm :3 so might reply slow on here ~
> 
> 
> it was painful.. the textbooks were literally pulling my back down and I was walking uphill too at that!! @~@
> ...



Awh, poor Naekoya... Q~Q


----------



## himeki (Sep 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL! Chilling like a villian ahahah XD
> OHHH!~ YEAHH It better be good! ;D Or else you should tickle him to death!! Hahaha XD
> 
> 
> SAMEEE!!! Winter is my favorite <3 I'll have to say Fall/Winter are my top two ahahah XD


WIIIIIINTER!!!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 8, 2015)

WonderK said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening everyone. I hope the day is treating you all well.



Hello WonderKid, wazzap? c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> x3 I used to play Diablo, but I don't have it anymore (I think it was the original singleplayer LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fall n' Winter for life~<3


----------



## Miharu (Sep 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> YESS!! My two favorites are fall and winter ouo It's nice and cold out, and no more hot summer~
> Everyday is a popsicle day *literally*


YEEEE!!! Hahaha Ice cream/popsicle day!!! <3 Also hot chocolate!! Oh gosh ; v; I love hot chocolate <3 Especially when you add some marshmallows in it and watch them float and melt!!



WonderK said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening everyone. I hope the day is treating you all well.


GOOD AFTERNOON FLUFFY POOP!!! XD I hope you are having a wonderful day as well!!! 



MayorEvvie said:


> WIIIIIINTER!!!


YESSSS WINTNTERRRRR


----------



## Albuns (Sep 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YEEEE!!! Hahaha Ice cream/popsicle day!!! <3 Also hot chocolate!! Oh gosh ; v; I love hot chocolate <3 Especially when you add some marshmallows in it and watch them float and melt!!
> 
> 
> GOOD AFTERNOON FLUFFY POOP!!! XD I hope you are having a wonderful day as well!!!
> ...



XD Fluffy Poop? What a wonderfully stinky nickname~


----------



## himeki (Sep 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YEEEE!!! Hahaha Ice cream/popsicle day!!! <3 Also hot chocolate!! Oh gosh ; v; I love hot chocolate <3 Especially when you add some marshmallows in it and watch them float and melt!!
> 
> 
> GOOD AFTERNOON FLUFFY POOP!!! XD I hope you are having a wonderful day as well!!!
> ...



WIIIIiiiiiNNNNTTTEERRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 8, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> WIIIIIINTER!!!





Alby-Kun said:


> Fall n' Winter for life~<3



Yes!!! <3



Miharu said:


> YEEEE!!! Hahaha Ice cream/popsicle day!!! <3 Also hot chocolate!! Oh gosh ; v; I love hot chocolate <3 Especially when you add some marshmallows in it and watch them float and melt!!
> 
> *FLUFFY POOP!!!*
> 
> YESSSS WINTNTERRRRR



Hot chocolate <333 yesss!! ^-^ I love it all~

But....







IT'S A POO-PLUSH


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> x3 I used to play Diablo, but I don't have it anymore (I think it was the original singleplayer LOL)



ohh! i see.. yeah I got the new extension pack the Reaper of Souls :3
sooo cool ~
they have this new item for WD
that has DeadMau's cat on the mojo wep hahah! it meows each time you take it out of the inventory x2


----------



## Jacob (Sep 8, 2015)

*MINI UPDATE!!*





Hey guys!! Time for a lil update!!

I just want to start this little update by saying that I am truly sorry for my inactivity! I have started school, as you know, so I cannot post between about 6am - 3pm (est) on week days, so when I get home I am on this thread a bunch.

I decided to like stop spamming the forums with my mindless posting, so I basically am only posting, except on occasions, to matters about team popsicle and to any questions you guys have! This is also the reason we have Naekoya helping us!! 

Needn't worry, I update my OP very frequently, and Miharu, Naekoya and I keep close contact so I am not missing anything! 

OK TIME FOR THE UPDATE!

We are pleased to let you know that we have updated the shop a couple minutes ago! Thanks to Sholee, we have received a red, green, and yellow candy for our shop! I myself have also put in a couple small collectibles, so check them out!! We also updated the shop prices according to the guide, hope to get some sales!​


----------



## himeki (Sep 8, 2015)

Can I buy a yellow candy :O


----------



## Jacob (Sep 8, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Can I buy a yellow candy :O



Miharu has all the candies in her inventory, but you can send the bells to me!


----------



## himeki (Sep 8, 2015)

and hmmm are they my ex pears and oranges LOL


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 8, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> and hmmm are they my ex pears and oranges LOL



LOL they're about to be mine~

Gonna buy an orange for now, later I might buyout the rest ^^
Do I send you or Miharu the TBT?


----------



## Jacob (Sep 8, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> and hmmm are they my ex pears and oranges LOL



I actually have been hoarding ~ 30 pears so like I don't really remember xD



Lucanosa said:


> LOL they're about to be mine~
> 
> Gonna buy an orange for now, later I might buyout the rest ^^
> Do I send you or Miharu the TBT?



Can send to me!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 8, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I actually have been hoarding ~ 30 pears so like I don't really remember xD
> 
> 
> 
> Can send to me!



^^ I think I just ruined your satanic bells hehehe...

And I'm doing the same; I had the opportunity to buy tons of cakes right before they went out of stock, I'm not gonna let the same thing happen with oranges and pears.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ^^ I think I just ruined your satanic bells hehehe...



Um the satanic bell ruined u tbh


----------



## Miharu (Sep 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> XD Fluffy Poop? What a wonderfully stinky nickname~


HAHAH YESSS!! Cause his hair is so freaking fluffy so I nickname him Fluffy Sensei, Fluffy Poop, and all sorts of fun nicknames ahahaha! XD



MayorEvvie said:


> WIIIIiiiiiNNNNTTTEERRRRRRRR!!!


Winter is the best! <3 Aahahaha



Lucanosa said:


> Hot chocolate <333 yesss!! ^-^ I love it all~
> 
> But....
> 
> ...


OMG THAT'S PRETTY CUTE AHAHAHAHAHA If only Fluffy Poop can see this now ahahah XD 



MayorEvvie said:


> Can I buy a yellow candy :O


Thanks for purchasing!  I shall send you the yellow candy shortly!


----------



## himeki (Sep 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HAHAH YESSS!! Cause his hair is so freaking fluffy so I nickname him Fluffy Sensei, Fluffy Poop, and all sorts of fun nicknames ahahaha! XD
> 
> 
> Winter is the best! <3 Aahahaha
> ...



Just getting the bells from ABD


----------



## Miharu (Sep 8, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Just getting the bells from ABD



Sweet! Sent you the candy!  Feel free to send Jacob the tbt!


----------



## himeki (Sep 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Sweet! Sent you the candy!  Feel free to send Jacob the tbt!



Paid, TY! And ehhhh there are only 13 people in my electronics class, and 3 are girls e.e


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 8, 2015)

I do NOT need another green candy.... I DO NOT need another green candy


----------



## Albuns (Sep 8, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> I do NOT need another green candy.... I DO NOT need another green candy



Om nom nom, candies are good for you~


----------



## Miharu (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm currently updating the Quest Roster!~ I'll be adding a new quest in soon! (You'll probably hate me for adding this new quest HAHAHAHA) Sorry if I reply late!


----------



## himeki (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm bored so if anyone wants to post their characters I'll pick a few to doodle!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Om nom nom, candies are good for you~



NOOOOOOO!!!!!! No more candy! Must have discipline!!!! You can doodle mine if ya want  Bout to go to work. 



Spoiler


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 8, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> NOOOOOOO!!!!!! No more candy! Must have discipline!!!! You can doodle mine if ya want  Bout to go to work.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



AHHHH the candy is too tempting x-x I want it too

I feel like the darkness and candy hunger of Halloween is already here


----------



## Albuns (Sep 8, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> NOOOOOOO!!!!!! No more candy! Must have discipline!!!! You can doodle mine if ya want  Bout to go to work.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Huehue, good luck this upcoming Halloween then~ :3
Also good bye! o/


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Huehue, good luck this upcoming Halloween then~ :3
> Also good bye! o/



Cya DaCoSim ;D

and I never made it to a candy restock last Halloween.... I wonder if they're even gonna stock them.  They're like 3-4 years old, so maybe they might do like orange candy (the candy in New Leaf) and lollipops instead?  Or if anything bring back the creepy dolls for collectors to snag :L


----------



## Albuns (Sep 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Cya DaCoSim ;D
> 
> and I never made it to a candy restock last Halloween.... I wonder if they're even gonna stock them.  They're like 3-4 years old, so maybe they might do like orange candy (the candy in New Leaf) and lollipops instead?  Or if anything bring back the creepy dolls for collectors to snag :L



Ooh~ now I'm wondering if they have any goodies I can snatch on Christmas! x3


----------



## Jacob (Sep 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh~ now I'm wondering if they have any goodies I can snatch on Christmas! x3



TBT fair is around then usually


----------



## Albuns (Sep 8, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> TBT fair is around then usually



o: Are there going to be Christmas goodies for sale?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh~ now I'm wondering if they have any goodies I can snatch on Christmas! x3



Usually for Christmas they do the TBT Fair (as the Christmas event, since I remember the tree decorating contest from last year) which when you enter the contests, you earn tickets for spending on the collectibles ^^
Last year they had:


Spoiler



TBT Fair 2014 badge
pinwheels (red; the green are contest prize only and I think they're discontinued)
balloons (green and blue; they might add more this year)
feathers (red, yellow, green, blue, purple, pink, white, and the rare contest-prize and unexchangable rainbow)

~ irl items were prizes as well such as stickers, games, etc, but most were limited or raffled


----------



## Albuns (Sep 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Usually for Christmas they do the TBT Fair (as the Christmas event, since I remember the tree decorating contest from last year) which when you enter the contests, you earn tickets for spending on the collectibles ^^
> Last year they had:
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh~ I want a blue version of each!


----------



## himeki (Sep 8, 2015)

games? ooooooh ehhehehe


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh~ I want a blue version of each!



X'D Well, the main way for people to get them was buy them during the fair, since after the fair the balloons and feathers are 1-3k per, white feather and pinwheel 10-30k per
So I'd suggest planning what you get before you get them ;u;



MayorEvvie said:


> games? ooooooh ehhehehe



If I remember right, they had a copy (physical) of AC:NL on a raffle, and the winner got sent it
They might not do that this year though, since they only do IRL items unless they're donated (I think?)


----------



## Miharu (Sep 8, 2015)

​

✧ Congrats to MayorEvvie for completing Quest #3! You received 75 pps!

✧ Quest Logs are now up to date!

✧ Quests #9 & #10 has been added! 

✧ Quests #1, #2, and #7 are now expired! c: 

✧ Kind Reminder: Make sure to tell me which Quests you are claiming! *hint hint* There are some people who have over 200 posts but have not claimed the quest for it! You don't have to claim it if you don't want the pps for it though hahaha 

✧ We will be adding a new feature to the Quests soon, so please stay tuned!

✧ The 1 Month Celebration event will be ending on Thursday 9/10/15 at 2pm PST time! Winners will be drawn shortly after! Good luck you guys! <3​​


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ​
> 
> ✧ Congrats to MayorEvvie for completing Quest #3! You received 75 pps!
> 
> ...



'-'  I'd like to claim 50 pps for quest #4, and also begin quest #5


----------



## Miharu (Sep 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> '-'  I'd like to claim 50 pps for quest #4, and also begin quest #5



Your Quest Log has been updated! ;D Congrats on over 200 posts on TP! XD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 8, 2015)

Dang ~ I'm over 600+ post xD
wooo! I'm on a roll <3 haha


----------



## Albuns (Sep 8, 2015)

I'd like to claim the pp for Quest #4 as well please~ :3


----------



## Miharu (Sep 8, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Dang ~ I'm over 600+ post xD
> wooo! I'm on a roll <3 haha


CONGRATS!!!! Go bae!!! <3 Ahaha I wouldn't be surprised if you passed me up XD



Alby-Kun said:


> I'd like to claim the pp for Quest #4 as well please~ :3


Okay!!!  I shall update your Quest Log soon!!

_____________________________________________________________________________________________

I'll be heading to work after I update Alby-Kun's Quest Log!! ;v ; I'll talk to you guys all later tonight! <3 (I'll check back in during break!~)


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> CONGRATS!!!! Go bae!!! <3 Ahaha I wouldn't be surprised if you passed me up XD
> 
> 
> Okay!!!  I shall update your Quest Log soon!!
> ...



Pssh yeah right! you're way too OP for me to catch up LOLOL
aww ok! have a nice day at work
see you soon ~ <3


----------



## Albuns (Sep 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> CONGRATS!!!! Go bae!!! <3 Ahaha I wouldn't be surprised if you passed me up XD
> 
> 
> Okay!!!  I shall update your Quest Log soon!!
> ...



Okies, nighty night Mimi~ owo/)


----------



## Jacob (Sep 8, 2015)

Bye Miharu, will see you tomorrow!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 8, 2015)

Sorry I haven't been talking a lot I've been out of it getting ready for school. Once I get adjusted for all of it I'll be back to talking!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 8, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Sorry I haven't been talking a lot I've been out of it getting ready for school. Once I get adjusted for all of it I'll be back to talking!



Oooh, good luck! :3


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 8, 2015)

I wonder if I should sell some of my collectibles >w<


----------



## Jacob (Sep 8, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I wonder if I should sell some of my collectibles >w<



If they just sit in your inventory, then do it

try to keep 1 of each tho, in case you want to start collecting again!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 8, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I wonder if I should sell some of my collectibles >w<



Hmm~ I spy with my widdle eye... a popsicle! >w>


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 8, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> If they just sit in your inventory, then do it
> 
> try to keep 1 of each tho, in case you want to start collecting again!



Yeah just debating which ones to sell first haha! :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Hmm~ I spy with my widdle eye... a popsicle! >w>



haha! I wish I could sell you one if I had a spare D;
but might either sell some cake or other fruit collectibles @~@


----------



## Jacob (Sep 8, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Yeah just debating which ones to sell first haha! :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



what do u got?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 8, 2015)

Hm I really want either a pearl,swirl,or feather or hammer. But I don't have a lot of tbt at the moment.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 8, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> what do u got?



peach, red candy, maybe some of my cakes, and probably swirls @v@


----------



## Albuns (Sep 8, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Yeah just debating which ones to sell first haha! :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Hmm~ I'm goodies. I'll just wait until the shop restocks! ^^


----------



## Jacob (Sep 8, 2015)

naekoya said:


> peach, red candy, maybe some of my cakes, and probably swirls @v@



ooh nice nice

I would hold off on the swirls for now, lots of people are selling :,)


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 8, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> ooh nice nice
> 
> I would hold off on the swirls for now, lots of people are selling :,)



Oh are they hahah xD i see 
oki dokie!


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 8, 2015)

ahh hey everyone!! school went super well i already made like 4 new friends c: 
i guess i'll enter the two quests before i forget about them,, 


Spoiler: quests #9 & #10



quest #9 cat mario (this was rough but i think i finished level 1)


Spoiler:  











quest #10 fave youtube video
i have loved jacksgap for years and years now so i can't really choose a fave video since all of theirs are amazing imo. 
here's a link to their channel tho:: jacksgap


----------



## Jacob (Sep 8, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> ahh hey everyone!! school went super well i already made like 4 new friends c:
> i guess i'll enter the two quests before i forget about them,,
> 
> 
> ...



Aw yay, congrats liz!


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 8, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Aw yay, congrats liz!


yo how was school for you


----------



## Damniel (Sep 8, 2015)

Okay stuff for quests!


Spoiler: My Quest



Quest 9:
WHYYYYYYYYY did you do this to me, i'm semi evil but your just pure evil....I like it.
Quest 10:
https://youtu.be/cVy7YeeqGZQ
Just watch the whole video. Its just perfect.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 8, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> yo how was school for you



Was good, boring as always :,)


----------



## Damniel (Sep 8, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Was good, boring as always :,)



It's not boring for me, I love learning but it was reallllly hot and muggy.


----------



## kikotoot (Sep 8, 2015)

hey guys! I know its been awhile (course load is insane this year) but I wanted to wish us an early one-month-aversary in case I couldn't be online thursday. Its ben a great time despite my lack of posts  The raffle also seems cool to enter and i will be trying out cat mario XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

how do you get past the falling thing at the flag pole?? xp


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 8, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I wonder if I should sell some of my collectibles >w<



;w; Sell me a swirl

when I become rich, which'll be in a million years


----------



## roseflower (Sep 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ;w; Sell me a swirl
> 
> when I become rich, which'll be in a million years



Wow you have so many oranges Lucanosa, is it your favourite collectible?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 8, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Wow you have so many oranges Lucanosa, is it your favourite collectible?



xD Yes!  Orange is my favorite fruit irl, so I though "why not collect them?"
If you check my profile under the shop tab, I currently have 12


----------



## roseflower (Sep 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> xD Yes!  Orange is my favorite fruit irl, so I though "why not collect them?"
> If you check my profile under the shop tab, I currently have 12



Nice, wohoo 12 is more than one can display in the sidebar haha I can feel your dedication!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ;w; Sell me a swirl
> 
> when I become rich, which'll be in a million years



haha of course! just let me know ;3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 8, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Nice, wohoo 12 is more than one can display in the sidebar haha I can feel your dedication!



 Thanks!  I would display only them, but I like displaying all I own, since it makes it look interesting and change everytime I get a new collectible.
My main priority now though, is all of the birthstones + ice cream swirl

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> haha of course! just let me know ;3



:3 Thank you!


----------



## roseflower (Sep 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Thanks!  I would display only them, but I like displaying all I own, since it makes it look interesting and change everytime I get a new collectible.
> My main priority now though, is all of the birthstones + ice cream swirl
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I?m also collecting the birthstones, I still need from September to December, I hope the September birthstone will be available in the shop again

- - - Post Merge - - -

Please enter me for the 1 Month Celebration Event! Congrats on first month anniversary


----------



## Miharu (Sep 9, 2015)

I'M FINALLY OFF WORKK WEEEEEEE <3 I'll be checking back on the messages once I get comfy ahaha!~ Going to eat some food first! c;


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 9, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'M FINALLY OFF WORKK WEEEEEEE <3 I'll be checking back on the messages once I get comfy ahaha!~ Going to eat some food first! c;



welcome back! c:
hehe <3


----------



## Miharu (Sep 9, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hm I really want either a pearl,swirl,or feather or hammer. But I don't have a lot of tbt at the moment.


OHH I really want a hammer!! Hahaha XD Hammers are so cool!! ;v ; 



lizzy541 said:


> ahh hey everyone!! school went super well i already made like 4 new friends c:
> i guess i'll enter the two quests before i forget about them,,
> 
> 
> ...


OHH!! For Cat Mario were you able to jump on the flag? Or did you jump past it and it wouldn't let you go back to the flag? XD To past the first level you have to jump over the flag to dodge the ghost falling down, but make sure not to go too far otherwise the screen will pass the flag and you won't be able to go back. So your only option left would be to kill yourself by falling down the hole on the right side to restart hahaha Since if you pass the first level, it'll instantly take you to the next level, so to be able to catch that screenshot right then and there would mean you have too much of a perfect timing LOL



Call me Daniel said:


> Okay stuff for quests!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Quest
> ...


HAHAHAHA Are you planning on retrying it to get past the first level? ;D Or are you good with having only 20 pps for trying (for now, you can always try to get past the first level to get 50 pps instead of 20 pps hahaha later on ) 



kikotoot said:


> hey guys! I know its been awhile (course load is insane this year) but I wanted to wish us an early one-month-aversary in case I couldn't be online thursday. Its ben a great time despite my lack of posts  The raffle also seems cool to enter and i will be trying out cat mario XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> how do you get past the falling thing at the flag pole?? xp


HEYY!! It really has!! I hope school is going great for you!! XD And d'aww thanks!! It's all thanks to you guys!!  Did you want to be entered into the 1 month celebration event raffle? c: I can't enter you unless you say you want to enter the "1 month celebration event raffle" hahaha XD

OHH!!! To get past the falling ghost at the flag pole, you have to jump over the flag pole and stick next to the flag (don't touch the flag until the ghost disappears) then you can jump on the flag to get past the level!  How was Cat Mario for you? Hahaha XD



roseflower said:


> Please enter me for the 1 Month Celebration Event! Congrats on first month anniversary


You have been entered! 



naekoya said:


> welcome back! c:
> hehe <3


Thank you!!! <3 How are you doing tonight? ;D


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 9, 2015)

I locked myself out of my house today.. QQ


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 9, 2015)

Quest 10 Heres my fav video its sad....https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0AvWV6Mk374 
Its One of my fav videos because its made by one of my favorite games and this video describes me.


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 9, 2015)

Quest #9:



Quest #10: Click!

Always make me laugh, that's why I love it so much. c:


----------



## Damniel (Sep 9, 2015)

Well I need to get past the first level, I couldn't allow myself to leave it incomplete for. I will be back.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 9, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I locked myself out of my house today.. QQ


OH NO!! ; __ ; Was someone there to let you back in?? ; v ; 



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Quest 10 Heres my fav video its sad....https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0AvWV6Mk374
> Its One of my fav videos because its made by one of my favorite games and this video describes me.


OH!~ I'll watch this video when I wake up!!



OreoTerror said:


> Quest #9:
> 
> View attachment 146703
> 
> ...


YEEEE congrats on passing the first level!!! Hahaha XD How many lives did you take you? ;D

OHH!~ I'll watch the video when I wake up! XD



Call me Daniel said:


> Well I need to get past the first level, I couldn't allow myself to leave it incomplete for. I will be back.


GOOD LUCK!!! HAHAHA XD

__________________________________________________________________________________

I'm heading to sleep now you guys!~ Good night! <3 I'll update the quest log again once I wake up!! Good luck to those who are challenging Cat Mario! ;D Bwuahaha let us know how many lives you lost XD


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 9, 2015)

Hey guys!!!! Best night at work ever last night!!!! Found out our general manager was transferred back to her old store!!! I can't stand her!!! She's rude and has been the cause of sooooo many people that have quit the last 6 months. Wooooo!!!! Wish someone had taken a video of my reaction when I heard. I would put it as my vid, lol!!! Gonna have to decide which vid to put up for quest 10. I have quite a few that I watch over and over again.


----------



## himeki (Sep 9, 2015)

sht I hadn't claimed quest 4 CLAIIIIIIMS


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 9, 2015)

Morning everyone! c:


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 9, 2015)

I think I only lost like 20 lives? LMAO. The start at lvl 2 surprised me the most.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 9, 2015)

Morning Jane!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 9, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Morning Jane!



Good morning! ^^ 
how is your day going so far?


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 9, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Good morning! ^^
> how is your day going so far?



Great! And you?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 9, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Great! And you?



Good too! hehe just watching some Korean variety show atm >w<


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 9, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Good too! hehe just watching some Korean variety show atm >w<



Ahhh! Yeah I'm watching wild with Reese Witherspoon. Pretty good so far. Btw, I might be making a new skin for my 3ds. I'll prob put the name siggy you did on the front!!!! I just luv it so much!!!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 9, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ahhh! Yeah I'm watching wild with Reese Witherspoon. Pretty good so far. Btw, I might be making a new skin for my 3ds. I'll prob put the name siggy you did on the front!!!! I just luv it so much!!!



Omg! really? weeee ~ I can't wait to see it ✧٩(•́⌄•́๑)و*✧
aww I'm glad!! hehe <3333


----------



## himeki (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi guys! How are you? Loving your new sig, Naekoya!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 9, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hi guys! How are you? Loving your new sig, Naekoya!



Hye Evvie! c:
doing pretty well ~ just browsing on the net lol how about you?
ah thank you! the artist was offering these pixels for free ; v; <3
and it came out really cute haha


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 9, 2015)

Ha! I've been searching for a new qr code for my mayor. I want to find a flowy shirt with a hoodie. I found one but kinda want dif colors so I may try and make one. I made a bunch of villager inspired hoodies a while back. They turned out cute. I did filbert, peanut, Chrissy, Francine, stitches, genji, annnnd ummmm, chow. (For my daughter).


----------



## himeki (Sep 9, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hye Evvie! c:
> doing pretty well ~ just browsing on the net lol how about you?
> ah thank you! the artist was offering these pixels for free ; v; <3
> and it came out really cute haha



oh awesome! are they on tbt?

and also...
I should stop trying to draw garry
garry is too much of an ikemen
and I ruined him. /crai OTL

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> Ha! I've been searching for a new qr code for my mayor. I want to find a flowy shirt with a hoodie. I found one but kinda want dif colors so I may try and make one. I made a bunch of villager inspired hoodies a while back. They turned out cute. I did filbert, peanut, Chrissy, Francine, stitches, genji, annnnd ummmm, chow. (For my daughter).



*cough* I can make you one if you want *cough*


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 9, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ha! I've been searching for a new qr code for my mayor. I want to find a flowy shirt with a hoodie. I found one but kinda want dif colors so I may try and make one. I made a bunch of villager inspired hoodies a while back. They turned out cute. I did filbert, peanut, Chrissy, Francine, stitches, genji, annnnd ummmm, chow. (For my daughter).



aww how cute! you should totally open up a shop for QR codes o:
I'm trying to find something new too ~ 
update on them wardrobe hahah


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 9, 2015)

Here's a pic of the one I'll prob base it off of.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 9, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> oh awesome! are they on tbt?
> 
> and also...
> I should stop trying to draw garry
> ...



aww really D;
oh yeah! it's by KantoKraze 
it's in the Museum Shop :3
you should go check it out! I think they're still accepting requests heh

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> Here's a pic of the one I'll prob base it off of. -snip-



ohh that's a cute design! I like that c:


----------



## himeki (Sep 9, 2015)

naekoya said:


> aww really D;
> oh yeah! it's by KantoKraze
> it's in the Museum Shop :3
> you should go check it out! I think they're still accepting requests heh


ooohhh ill go there in a bit!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 9, 2015)

Ok. Here's some of my villager hoodies. Me and yookey made a ton of them but hers are way better lol!! Here are some of mine. 



Spoiler: villager inspired hoodies


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 9, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ok. Here's some of my villager hoodies. Me and yookey made a ton of them but hers are way better lol!! Here are some of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg ~ yeah those are freakn adorable!! I think you should definitely have QR shop or gallery started!! <3


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 9, 2015)

Lol! Thx luv!


----------



## himeki (Sep 9, 2015)

Guys, what do you think of this so far? I can't decide if its worth continuing or not.


(garry from the game IB)


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 9, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Lol! Thx luv!


you're welcome! hehe :3



MayorEvvie said:


> Guys, what do you think of this so far? I can't decide if its worth continuing or not.
> View attachment 146725
> 
> (garry from the game IB)


I think you should just keep going at it!! o:
srsly you got the outlines down so why not ~ haha


----------



## himeki (Sep 9, 2015)

naekoya said:


> you're welcome! hehe :3
> 
> 
> I think you should just keep going at it!! o:
> srsly you got the outlines down so why not ~ haha


yeah, but I can't tell if it actually looks like him e.e


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 9, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> yeah, but I can't tell if it actually looks like him e.e



is there a ref picture you're using? o . o


----------



## himeki (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm using his In Game portrait:


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 9, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I'm using his In Game portrait:



maybe it's because you haven't really gone into the details yet?
hmm..


----------



## himeki (Sep 9, 2015)

naekoya said:


> maybe it's because you haven't really gone into the details yet?
> hmm..



idk, ill decide if ill keep it or not when I finish e.e
anyways, if any of you want to watch me draw it, there is a stream link (my friend begged me to stream haha)
https://join.me/332-964-524


----------



## Albuns (Sep 9, 2015)

Good afternoon to whoever sees this~


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 9, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Good afternoon to whoever sees this~



Good afternoon! :3


----------



## Damniel (Sep 9, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Good afternoon to whoever sees this~



Hello, and hello other people! Just got out of school.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 9, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Good afternoon! :3



Hiya, senpai~
How are ya? :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> Hello, and hello other people! Just got out of school.



Same here! xD


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 9, 2015)

Hiya ably and Daniel!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi DaCoSim!
How's your day been?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 9, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hiya, senpai~
> How are ya? :3



doing good! hahah 
how are you? c:


----------



## Albuns (Sep 9, 2015)

naekoya said:


> doing good! hahah
> how are you? c:



I'm doing okay, thanks~


----------



## Damniel (Sep 9, 2015)

Hello DaCo and Nae  how are you?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 9, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I'm doing okay, thanks~



that's good! 
the weathers finally starting to cool down!
about time lol =w=


----------



## himeki (Sep 9, 2015)

ugh, why do i always lose the things precious to me...


----------



## Albuns (Sep 9, 2015)

naekoya said:


> that's good!
> the weathers finally starting to cool down!
> about time lol =w=



Really? It's not letting up at all where I am. T w T


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 9, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hello DaCo and Nae  how are you?



not much just fixing up my tbt shop atm 
how was school? :3
anything exciting happened? haha


----------



## Albuns (Sep 9, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ugh, why do i always lose the things precious to me...



What happened?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 9, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ugh, why do i always lose the things precious to me...


what happened!? o__o



Alby-Kun said:


> Really? It's not letting up at all where I am. T w T



Oh really? aw that sucks D:
yeah just randomly started to get gloomy and rained a little yesterday @~@ haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> What happened?



jinx! you owe me a soda heheh


----------



## Albuns (Sep 9, 2015)

naekoya said:


> what happened!? o__o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, I only carry lemonade. 
Have some if you like! xD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 9, 2015)

Ello everyone! c: Just finished school and came to say hay!

I'm trying to plan how my Vivillon shop is going to be.... anyone have any ideas??


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 9, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Sorry, I only carry lemonade.
> Have some if you like! xD



hahah! I don't mind!! I love lemonade... mhmm!! <3


----------



## Damniel (Sep 9, 2015)

I changed a few messed of classes in my schedule but not much else. Hope your all we!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 9, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I changed a few messed of classes in my schedule but not much else. Hope your all we!



Oh I see ~ 
yeah I remember when I had to literally changed my entire period and subjects @~@
it was such a hassle too, cause the line for the counselor was just ridiculous 
since I went to a pretty big school :c


----------



## himeki (Sep 9, 2015)

Spoiler:  



I'm probably gonna get a lot of people just laughing and saying "it's just a stupid pin" or something, but oh well.

So a few years ago, I really wanted a set of vocalpid pin badges, but they were really rare and hard to come by. At Christmas that year, I got them and I was really, really happy, and I treasured them. Skip on a year or so, and I remember wearing 2 of them out, and putting the other 4 elsewhere. I found my jacket again, after a year or so of hunting, and thus, 2 of the badges. I searched for the others, and only found one more, with three still missing. They're really precious to me, despite what they are, but I haven't seen the others in years, and I've trashed my room trying to find them...I always seem to lose my precious things, I lost the chain for my pendant, and lost the charm for another one, and now I've lost my pins...sorry for ranting.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 9, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not stupid, we all have things with sentimental value to them.
Do you have any hidden places where you might put your valuable belongings in?
Or perhaps you gave them to someone but forgot?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 9, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



;_: awe I'm sorry, I hope you find them soon

Keep looking though!  Don't give up~  You will find them one day, I know it!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 9, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's not stupid at all ~
everyone has their own personal belongings they really care for!! 
I'm the same way too.. I tend to be forgetful when it comes to my stuff at times too
but now I make it a habit of putting things back right away after I take it off or done using it >~<


----------



## himeki (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks, guys.
@Alby-Kun. No, I wouldn't have given it to someone, and I can't remember where I put them. I've searched everywhere I know.
It's just a I know I put them in a safe place, but I just forgot where they are....


----------



## Albuns (Sep 9, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Thanks, guys.
> @Alby-Kun. No, I wouldn't have given it to someone, and I can't remember where I put them. I've searched everywhere I know.
> It's just a I know I put them in a safe place, but I just forgot where they are....



Hmm... this may be stupid, but why not try asking your mom? Perhaps she could give some leads?


----------



## himeki (Sep 9, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hmm... this may be stupid, but why not try asking your mom? Perhaps she could give some leads?



I tried both my parents, and above any help they gave I just got the "you need it take care of your things" message


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 9, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hmm... this may be stupid, but why not try asking your mom? Perhaps she could give some leads?



that's a start :3
or unless you could probably left them in some of your purse/bag pockets?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 9, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I tried both my parents, and above any help they gave I just got the "you need it take care of your things" message



Bah, that's no help...


----------



## himeki (Sep 9, 2015)

Haaaaaah....doesn't look like I'll ever find them...


----------



## Albuns (Sep 9, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Haaaaaah....doesn't look like I'll ever find them...



Well, you could wait and let serendipity kick in one day.
As in, not seeking it, and finding it by accident.


----------



## himeki (Sep 9, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Well, you could wait and let serendipity kick in one day.
> As in, not seeking it, and finding it by accident.



I honestly doubt that world work, considering I had about 2 years to find them by accident.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 9, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I honestly doubt that world work, considering I had about 2 years to find them by accident.



That's a valid point... sorry that I couldn't really help much.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 9, 2015)

Sorry guys. Been afk. I was working on a new filbert hoodie with a flowy tank beneath it. Now I'm at work. I'll post pics later of the progress


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 9, 2015)

Goood morning all! c:


----------



## Taj (Sep 9, 2015)

Hey guys. Sorry for being offline lately, I've been really busy especially with my girlfriend being sick. I just wanted to let you know that I will officially leave btb (temporarily= 8 months but might be on weekends)
I'm still working on that speech. Trust me, it's long, and you'll probably skip it.
It was so much fun in the 3 months I've been with the bell tree. I'll be sure to remember you guys (maybe) 

                                                                              -Danny


----------



## Miharu (Sep 9, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> I think I only lost like 20 lives? LMAO. The start at lvl 2 surprised me the most.


WHAT LOOL YOU ARE AMAZING AHAHAHA It took me FOREVER to get past the first level when I first played it ahahaha XD



MayorEvvie said:


> Hi guys! How are you? Loving your new sig, Naekoya!


HII EVVIEEE!!! I'm doing great!!! How about you? 



OreoTerror said:


> Goood morning all! c:


MORNING!~ XD How has your morning been so far? 



neester14 said:


> Hey guys. Sorry for being offline lately, I've been really busy especially with my girlfriend being sick. I just wanted to let you know that I will officially leave btb (temporarily= 8 months but might be on weekends)
> I'm still working on that speech. Trust me, it's long, and you'll probably skip it.
> It was so much fun in the 3 months I've been with the bell tree. I'll be sure to remember you guys (maybe)
> 
> -Danny


Aww!! No need to apologize for that!! ;v ; Thanks for taking the time to stop by here and letting us know!! I hope your girlfriend gets better soon! And I wouldn't skip your message! ;v ;


----------



## Albuns (Sep 9, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Sorry guys. Been afk. I was working on a new filbert hoodie with a flowy tank beneath it. Now I'm at work. I'll post pics later of the progress



Okie, I bet it's very snuggly! \owo/


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 9, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Hey guys. Sorry for being offline lately, I've been really busy especially with my girlfriend being sick. I just wanted to let you know that I will officially leave btb (temporarily= 8 months but might be on weekends)
> I'm still working on that speech. Trust me, it's long, and you'll probably skip it.
> It was so much fun in the 3 months I've been with the bell tree. I'll be sure to remember you guys (maybe)
> 
> -Danny



Hey Danny ~ aw I hope your gf gets well soon!
hope everything is going well with you c:
aww, well still be sure to check in once in awhile.. hope you have a great week!!


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 9, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Hey guys. Sorry for being offline lately, I've been really busy especially with my girlfriend being sick. I just wanted to let you know that I will officially leave btb (temporarily= 8 months but might be on weekends)
> I'm still working on that speech. Trust me, it's long, and you'll probably skip it.
> It was so much fun in the 3 months I've been with the bell tree. I'll be sure to remember you guys (maybe)
> -Danny


aww hey danny!! i'll read your speech for sure haha i remember the one from peoyne's giveaway c': no need to apologize,, it's all your choice. sorry to see u leave tho :c


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 9, 2015)

Miharu said:


> MORNING!~ XD How has your morning been so far?



It's been alright so far, thank you for asking! c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oop btw, you haven't added the new quests I've done to my log.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 9, 2015)

Hello everyone! How are you all?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 9, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> It's been alright so far, thank you for asking! c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oop btw, you haven't added the new quests I've done to my log.


I'll be sure to let her know!
she currently stepped out for abit with her bf ^^ 
celebrating their 3 yr 1 month haha cute 



Call me Daniel said:


> Hello everyone! How are you all?


Hey Daniel! welcome back c;
just finished up a trade hehe
how's it going?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 9, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Hey guys. Sorry for being offline lately, I've been really busy especially with my girlfriend being sick. I just wanted to let you know that I will officially leave btb (temporarily= 8 months but might be on weekends)
> I'm still working on that speech. Trust me, it's long, and you'll probably skip it.
> It was so much fun in the 3 months I've been with the bell tree. I'll be sure to remember you guys (maybe)
> 
> -Danny



;o; ahh I hope she gets better soon!
We'll all miss you, and eagerly await your return!



Call me Daniel said:


> Hello everyone! How are you all?



Hello!  I'm fair, and you? c:


----------



## roseflower (Sep 9, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Hey guys. Sorry for being offline lately, I've been really busy especially with my girlfriend being sick. I just wanted to let you know that I will officially leave btb (temporarily= 8 months but might be on weekends)
> I'm still working on that speech. Trust me, it's long, and you'll probably skip it.
> It was so much fun in the 3 months I've been with the bell tree. I'll be sure to remember you guys (maybe)
> 
> -Danny



Sad to see you leave, I hope your girlfriend will get better soon!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm doing well, and aw Neese I hope your girlfriend feels better.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 9, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I'm doing well, and aw Neese I hope your girlfriend feels better.



did the teachers give you guys lots of hw to start out with? lol


----------



## Damniel (Sep 9, 2015)

naekoya said:


> did the teachers give you guys lots of hw to start out with? lol



Nope, it's just realllllly hot.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 9, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Nope, it's just realllllly hot.



oh gosh ~ sorry to hear that D:
yeah especially when you're going back to school when summer haven't even ended yet! >~<


----------



## Damniel (Sep 9, 2015)

I really hate the heat is awful.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 9, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I really hate the heat is awful.



yah i totally agree with you on that 
and especially for me its like so humid over here T^T
not use to this type of heat


----------



## Damniel (Sep 9, 2015)

Its just really humid and muggy, and on winter its extremely cold, like to the negatives. The weather is really screwed up now.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 9, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yah i totally agree with you on that
> and especially for me its like so humid over here T^T
> not use to this type of heat



Where I used to live, it was always a dry heat.  So now, where I currently live, it's always a humid heat and I can't take it ~.~


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 9, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Its just really humid and muggy, and on winter its extremely cold, like to the negatives. The weather is really screwed up now.


yeah most definitely :c
why oh why lolol.



Lucanosa said:


> Where I used to live, it was always a dry heat.  So now, where I currently live, it's always a humid heat and I can't take it ~.~


yep.. I'm so use to Cali weather 
like yea it's hot but the ocean breeze helps it cool down abit so it's not toooo bad!


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 10, 2015)

Finally got Marshal to move into my cycling town after asking him like 50 times.. QQ


----------



## Miharu (Sep 10, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Finally got Marshal to move into my cycling town after asking him like 50 times.. QQ



CONGRATS!!!! And oh gosh ; __ ; That must have taken forever!!

_______________________________________________________________________________________

Hahaha today has been a blast! Spent the day with my boyfriend <3 Also since I'm back, I'll be updating the Quest Log now!  Thanks for waiting everyone! How has your night/day been? ;D (It's super hot over here omfg ; __ ; )


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 10, 2015)

Miharu said:


> CONGRATS!!!! And oh gosh ; __ ; That must have taken forever!!
> 
> _______________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Hahaha today has been a blast! Spent the day with my boyfriend <3 Also since I'm back, I'll be updating the Quest Log now!  Thanks for waiting everyone! How has your night/day been? ;D (It's super hot over here omfg ; __ ; )



welcome back!!! <3
yeah the weather going crazy ~ @__@
aww glad you guys had fun! hehe


----------



## Miharu (Sep 10, 2015)

naekoya said:


> welcome back!!! <3
> yeah the weather going crazy ~ @__@
> aww glad you guys had fun! hehe



THANKS BAEEE <333 How was your day? D Also what did your boyfriend cook for you? ;D 
Yeah it really is!! ; __ ; I just can't wait for winterrrrr
THANKSSS!~ <3 I finally had some of my mash potatoes and gravy!!! Hahaha remember when I told you I was craving it a whillee back? XD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 10, 2015)

Miharu said:


> THANKS BAEEE <333 How was your day? D Also what did your boyfriend cook for you? ;D
> Yeah it really is!! ; __ ; I just can't wait for winterrrrr
> THANKSSS!~ <3 I finally had some of my mash potatoes and gravy!!! Hahaha remember when I told you I was craving it a whillee back? XD



Niiceee!!! ahaha that's so funny ~ 
cause I was actually craving like tacos the other day, so like my bf was like you want me to cook or want to go get 
tacos I was like... TACOOOSSSSS FTW!!! xD
so yeah :3 I'm still satisfied hehe
ohhh so where did you guys go today! c:
ah didn't do much just did some chores around the house and rest.. wasn't feeling toooooo well at most 
just barely managing to move around lol


----------



## Miharu (Sep 10, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Niiceee!!! ahaha that's so funny ~
> cause I was actually craving like tacos the other day, so like my bf was like you want me to cook or want to go get
> tacos I was like... TACOOOSSSSS FTW!!! xD
> so yeah :3 I'm still satisfied hehe
> ...



OHHH AHAHAHA TACOS ARE SO YUMMYYY!!! XD
Hahaha that's good!! XD
We went to the store to buy some food so he could cook me ribs!! <33 He always cooks delicious meat and makes yummy side dishes!! ;v ; Then we went to KFC to get some mashed potatoes and gravy!! It was so yummyy ahhh ahahah XD

AWWW!! Rest well!!! ; v; Feel better soon!!!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 10, 2015)

Night everyone!~ <3 Hope you guys are all sleeping well!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 10, 2015)

Yessss, the tempature dropped so it's not hot and muggy.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 10, 2015)

Good morning everyone! Hope you're all having a great day c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> Yessss, the tempature dropped so it's not hot and muggy.



Aw yay! That's good.. just hopefully it stays that way lol


----------



## Miharu (Sep 10, 2015)

*yaawwwnnsss* Morning everyone!!!! <3 Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## himeki (Sep 10, 2015)

Haaaaaah... now I'm not sad, I'm just disappointed with Amazon's service...


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 10, 2015)

Miharu said:


> *yaawwwnnsss* Morning everyone!!!! <3 Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Hahah aww morning sunshine!!! ;D



MayorEvvie said:


> Haaaaaah... now I'm not sad, I'm just disappointed with Amazon's service...


did the pre-order go wrong or something? o___o


----------



## himeki (Sep 10, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hahah aww morning sunshine!!! ;D
> 
> 
> did the pre-order go wrong or something? o___o



Yeah. My delivery status hasn't changed since when I ordered it, and if I don't get a delivery notice today, it won't arrive tomorrow. Which was promised to be on the day, since I have prime. If I don't recive a notification by the time it gets on the eshop I'm getting it from the eShop at midnight and cancelling my orders.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 10, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hahah aww morning sunshine!!! ;D


MORNING!!!~ <3333



MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah. My delivery status hasn't changed since when I ordered it, and if I don't get a delivery notice today, it won't arrive tomorrow. Which was promised to be on the day, since I have prime. If I don't recive a notification by the time it gets on the eshop I'm getting it from the eShop at midnight and cancelling my orders.


When did you order it? O: (If you don't mind me asking)


----------



## himeki (Sep 10, 2015)

Miharu said:


> MORNING!!!~ <3333
> 
> 
> When did you order it? O: (If you don't mind me asking)



4th of September.


And now, to rub salt in the wound, my mom and sister are going off to get her a iPhone 5S. All I'm allowed is a freaking 5c that she's forcing me to keep until it physically breaks.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> 4th of September.
> 
> 
> And now, to rub salt in the wound, my mom and sister are going off to get her a iPhone 5S. All I'm allowed is a freaking 5c that she's forcing me to keep until it physically breaks.



Hey evvie. What color, how many gigs. And what condition is it in?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> 4th of September.
> 
> 
> And now, to rub salt in the wound, my mom and sister are going off to get her a iPhone 5S. All I'm allowed is a freaking 5c that she's forcing me to keep until it physically breaks.


Oh gosh ; v; Yeah with prime that is taking a little long, did you need your item asap? If anything I'll say give it a few more days (especially since Monday was a holiday and all, so it may have been delayed due to the fact it was Labor Day weekend/Labor Day on Monday) 

On the bright side, a 5c is a lot better than a flip phone! xD


----------



## himeki (Sep 10, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hey evvie. What color, how many gigs. And what condition is it in?



ummmm my phone or hers?
I just have a pink 5c, 8gb with a few hairline scratches.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ummmm my phone or hers?
> I just have a pink 5c, 8gb with a few hairline scratches.





Ahhhh.  Ok. I'm actually looking for a 16-32 gig. Darn. Lol! I miss my 5c!!!! I've got a 5s now but prefer the feel of the 5c over it.


----------



## himeki (Sep 10, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oh gosh ; v; Yeah with prime that is taking a little long, did you need your item asap? If anything I'll say give it a few more days (especially since Monday was a holiday and all, so it may have been delayed due to the fact it was Labor Day weekend/Labor Day on Monday)
> 
> On the bright side, a 5c is a lot better than a flip phone! xD


I'm in the UK, so we don't celebrate Labor Day. It's due for release tomorrow, and prime promises preorders on launch day. I'm honestly desperate for this, I've been waiting since Feb. And yeah, I guess it is, but I got told I couldn't have an S because I'd break it, and yet my sister smashes plates and ornaments all the time .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> Ahhhh.  Ok. I'm actually looking for a 16-32 gig. Darn. Lol! I miss my 5c!!!! I've got a 5s now but prefer the feel of the 5c over it.


ohhh it's not for sale....
I don't think you can get higher then 8GB on a 5C :/


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I'm in the UK, so we don't celebrate Labor Day. It's due for release tomorrow, and prime promises preorders on launch day. I'm honestly desperate for this, I've been waiting since Feb. And yeah, I guess it is, but I got told I couldn't have an S because I'd break it, and yet my sister smashes plates and ornaments all the time .-.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



You can. My old one was a 16 gig


----------



## Miharu (Sep 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I'm in the UK, so we don't celebrate Labor Day. It's due for release tomorrow, and prime promises preorders on launch day. I'm honestly desperate for this, I've been waiting since Feb. And yeah, I guess it is, but I got told I couldn't have an S because I'd break it, and yet my sister smashes plates and ornaments all the time .-.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ahh it says here that Amazon doesn't ship during the following 6 holidays "Please Note: FedEx does not deliver and we do not ship on the following 6 holidays: New Years Day, Memorial Day, Independence Day, Labor Day, Thanksgiving Day, and Christmas Day. ".
Information can be found here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/sp.html?mp=&oid=&s=A11UN9M6O9YNVF&t=shipping

Oh wow o.o How old is your sister if you don't mind me asking xD Is she younger than you or older?

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> ummmm my phone or hers?
> I just have a pink 5c, 8gb with a few hairline scratches.



Hahaha that's still really good for your age! XD I had a flip phone since my senior year of high school ahaha then my dad gave me his old Galaxy s2 or s3, I don't remember which version it was haha! And that's when I met my android phone  But then it wouldn't charge anymore, so during christmas my dad and mom bought me a new phone x] Current one I have is a LG 4gb ahaha!~ I'm honestly happy as long as it's an android phone x] It's definitely so much better compared to my old flip phone XD (But consider yourself lucky since some people either don't have a phone your age or is stuck with a flip phone haha XD )


----------



## himeki (Sep 10, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahh it says here that Amazon doesn't ship during the following 6 holidays "Please Note: FedEx does not deliver and we do not ship on the following 6 holidays: New Years Day, Memorial Day, Independence Day, Labor Day, Thanksgiving Day, and Christmas Day. ".
> Information can be found here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/sp.html?mp=&oid=&s=A11UN9M6O9YNVF&t=shipping
> 
> Oh wow o.o How old is your sister if you don't mind me asking xD Is she younger than you or older?
> ...



Not gonna specify age, but she's older then me .-. And wait, how do you know how good my phone is for my age? ive never let it out on the forums what but yeah, I try to keep it safe. Android is painful to use! I had a Samsung Galaxy for a few years but IOS is so better!


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Not gonna specify age, but she's older then me .-. And wait, how do you know how good my phone is for my age? ive never let it out on the forums what but yeah, I try to keep it safe. Android is painful to use! I had a Samsung Galaxy for a few years but IOS is so better!



I just got my moms old phone, a galaxy note 2 XD It is super laggy


----------



## Miharu (Sep 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Not gonna specify age, but she's older then me .-. And wait, how do you know how good my phone is for my age? ive never let it out on the forums what but yeah, I try to keep it safe. Android is painful to use! I had a Samsung Galaxy for a few years but IOS is so better!



Hahaha that's fine! XD I guess the reason why she got a new phone is because she's older? (Perhaps I don't know ahahhaa) 
Oh I saw somewhere that you were pretty young (Definitely younger than me) XD I forgot what age, but I think younger than 15.. I might have you mixed up with another user though sorry if that is the case ahaha XD 

Is it really? O: I find android so easy to use ahaha (But then again I've never had an iOS phone so I can't compare ahaha) XD


----------



## himeki (Sep 10, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha that's fine! XD I guess the reason why she got a new phone is because she's older? (Perhaps I don't know ahahhaa)
> Oh I saw somewhere that you were pretty young (Definitely younger than me) XD I forgot what age, but I think younger than 15.. I might have you mixed up with another user though sorry if that is the case ahaha XD
> 
> Is it really? O: I find android so easy to use ahaha (But then again I've never had an iOS phone so I can't compare ahaha) XD


Who knows haha.

And oh? That's weird, I don't remember posting my age. I'm just an average high school girl haha.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 10, 2015)

Ha! I'm the old one here clocking in at 35. Ha!!!!!!!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Who knows haha.
> 
> And oh? That's weird, I don't remember posting my age. I'm just an average high school girl haha.



OHH I most likely did get you mixed up with another user then! Sorry about that! Hahaha XD  I thought for sure I saw somewhere that you mentioned your age ahaha XD 

(Also sorry if I suddenly don't reply! I'm just lurking on my phone ahaha I'm about to head back to sleep soon XD )


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 10, 2015)

So glad it's my day off. Today and tomorrow. I need to clean my house!!!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 10, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ha! I'm the old one here clocking in at 35. Ha!!!!!!!



Pffttt I don't consider people old until they are in their late 40s ;D


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 10, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Pffttt I don't consider people old until they are in their late 40s ;D



They aren't old till they are in their 70s >

- - - Post Merge - - -

I would like to enter the 1 Month Celebration Event by the way :3


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 10, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Pffttt I don't consider people old until they are in their late 40s ;D



Bwah ha ha!!!! Well I feel old sometimes since it takes longer to heal the older u get. My stupid toe STILL hurts. Ugh!!!! It's definitely better than it was but geez!!! Hope it heals by the time boots season starts lol!!! I luv my boots! I'm still stuck wearing flip flops all the time except when I'm at work.


----------



## himeki (Sep 10, 2015)

i wear these really cute heels whenever I go to school lemme find a pic


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 10, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Bwah ha ha!!!! Well I feel old sometimes since it takes longer to heal the older u get. My stupid toe STILL hurts. Ugh!!!! It's definitely better than it was but geez!!! Hope it heals by the time boots season starts lol!!! I luv my boots! I'm still stuck wearing flip flops all the time except when I'm at work.



Did you break it or something 

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> i wear these really cute heels whenever I go to school lemme find a pic



My favorite shoes are 8inch pink wedges, love them but parents think I am gonna break something


----------



## himeki (Sep 10, 2015)

Here, it's these:
http://www.irregularchoice.com/shop/xhr-list/product/5273/curio-low.html


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Here, it's these:
> http://www.irregularchoice.com/shop/xhr-list/product/5273/curio-low.html



Super cute shoes! Super expensive though

- - - Post Merge - - -

These are maybe what mine are, I am at school so I dont know what the brand is off the top of my head
http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=45793178


----------



## himeki (Sep 10, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Super cute shoes! Super expensive though
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



OHHH they're really nice! I got mine on sale ahahaha


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> OHHH they're really nice! I got mine on sale ahahaha



Oooo Lucky! Around here every shoe is 60-100 bucks, and that is on sale


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 10, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Did you break it or something
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





Yeah. I broke it 4 weeks ago. In 2 places!!!! Ugh. Pinky toes. They can't do jack crap about them lol!!!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 10, 2015)

Yay for lunch I bought a coconut Popsicle! So good.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 10, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Yay for lunch I bought a coconut Popsicle! So good.



YUUUUUUUMMMMMMM!!!! LUV coconut popsicles. But Banana fudge bombpops are my fav!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 10, 2015)

wow. Slow day...


----------



## Albuns (Sep 10, 2015)

One more day... and off to a looong 4-day weekend! <3


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 10, 2015)

Hiya Alby!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 10, 2015)

Heya DaCoSim!
Wazzap?


----------



## Jacob (Sep 10, 2015)

Happy anniversary!

approximately 1 hour, 15 minutes left until the drawing!

Glad to see everyone is being cooperative and still active! That's so great! Glad to see this thread last for a whole month!

Just a quick reminder, we still have _2_ candies in the shop for those interested.
Please send the bells to *Miharu *if you decide to buy, for she has the candies in her inventory, thanks!​


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 10, 2015)

Jacob, stop trying to tempt me with the candies!!!!! I do NOT need 2 greens!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

YAY!!! Happy anniversary Team Pop!!!!  

BTW, here is my Quest 10 Vid:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpV7L--cQ8s

Its my absolute fav vid ever. I just luv the little guy's face when she stops scratching!!!
Whenever I am having a bad day, I just put this vid on and I am instantly cheered some!!!


----------



## himeki (Sep 10, 2015)

Ah, I just realised, I reached 300 posts so thats a total of 5 entries now! 

Also, I'm streaming as I draw something, so if anyone is interested I'll post a link!


----------



## Jacob (Sep 10, 2015)

*Entries Closed!*

Hey guys! Entries for the Contest are now closed!

Miharu is eating right now and will recount the entries once she gets back on, thanks!​


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 10, 2015)

Hello everyone!! Just finished school~

c: How are y'all?



Jacob_lawall said:


> Happy anniversary!
> 
> approximately 1 hour, 15 minutes left until the drawing!
> 
> ...



;_; Are you trying to tempt me out of saving for a swirl?!?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 10, 2015)

Hey there, Luca, welcome back~

I'm pretty brain-dead as of now, thank you. xD
What about you?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hey there, Luca, welcome back~
> 
> I'm pretty brain-dead as of now, thank you. xD
> What about you?



Hello!  Ty-

LOL same, foreign language drains my brain cX
(why didn't I just continue Latin....)


----------



## Albuns (Sep 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Hello!  Ty-
> 
> LOL same, foreign language drains my brain cX
> (why didn't I just continue Latin....)



xD What's degrading to me is what we have to draw for the first few days of art class. Other than that, Algebra. It was meant to kill brain cells.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 10, 2015)

Woo!~ I had a delicious lunch <3 Also The 1 Month Celebration Event raffle list has been updated!!  We will be pulling out the two lucky winners shortly!! Good luck you guys!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> xD What's degrading to me is what we have to draw for the first few days of art class. Other than that, Algebra. It was meant to kill brain cells.



What did you have to draw??
And _don't_ disrespect math, I love it with my life <333



Miharu said:


> Woo!~ I had a delicious lunch <3 Also The 1 Month Celebration Event raffle list has been updated!!  We will be pulling out the two lucky winners shortly!! Good luck you guys!



:3 Will you tell me what you ate?  (I'm so hungry rn)
And wooo I can't wait!  How will it work though, since I'm almost at 200 posts? o:


----------



## Albuns (Sep 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> What did you have to draw??
> And _don't_ disrespect math, I love it with my life <333
> 
> 
> ...



My name, except it had to be in anything other than plain lines. 'Twas boring. :/
And fiine, but I still dislike it. I'm more of a literature person. xD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> My name, except it had to be in anything other than plain lines. 'Twas boring. :/
> And fiine, but I still dislike it. I'm more of a literature person. xD



.... I'm trying to think how you would draw you name in non-strait lines..... maybe in a special font or a different language?
Same!  Math and literature are both fun, at least if it's a good book :b


----------



## Albuns (Sep 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> .... I'm trying to think how you would draw you name in non-strait lines..... maybe in a special font or a different language?
> Same!  Math and literature are both fun, at least if it's a good book :b



Oh no, I mean it has to be something other than looking like toothpicks. Like bubble letters or something.
Math was fun back in 8th grade. Now it's not worth the effort. :U


----------



## Miharu (Sep 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> :3 Will you tell me what you ate?  (I'm so hungry rn)
> And wooo I can't wait!  How will it work though, since I'm almost at 200 posts? o:



I ate some popcorn chicken from KFC and mashed potatoes and gravy! It was so yummy! Hahaha XD
Ahh sorry ;v ; It's every 100 posts = 1 entries. So you could have gotten 2 extra entries, but you didn't make it in time DX All entries are recounted once the event ends, so even if you reach 200 posts now, I can't give you that extra entry since the event is over.  ;  v ; We are about to pick winners now x] (You still have a total of 3 entries though!  )


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Oh no, I mean it has to be something other than looking like toothpicks. Like bubble letters or something.
> Math was fun back in 8th grade. Now it's not worth the effort. :U



AHHH okay xD It doesn't sound that boring but I can see why if you had to do your full name
And to your response about math:





It just keeps getting _better and better mwahahaha_!



Miharu said:


> I ate some popcorn chicken from KFC and mashed potatoes and gravy! It was so yummy! Hahaha XD
> Ahh sorry ;v ; It's every 100 posts = 1 entries. So you could have gotten 2 extra entries, but you didn't make it in time DX All entries are recounted once the event ends, so even if you reach 200 posts now, I can't give you that extra entry since the event is over.  ;  v ; We are about to pick winners now x] (You still have a total of 3 entries though!  )



Ooooo sounds yummy! 
And ahh okay XD I wasn't sure how it would work?
Anyways, good luck to everyone! c:


----------



## Miharu (Sep 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Ooooo sounds yummy!
> And ahh okay XD I wasn't sure how it would work?
> Anyways, good luck to everyone! c:


Yeah!! It was delicious!! XD Ahaha I'm so full now!
Oh really? O: How to earn entries is posted in the OP x] So if you are an official tp member you get 2 free entries, and if you are on the popsicles in freezing list, you get 1 free entry!  Then to get extra entries every 100 posts you have you get 1 extra entries. So for example if you have 300 posts (or 356 etc.) you get 3 extra entries!  

___________________________________________________________________________________

WE HAVE PULLED OUT THE WINNERS! ;D We'll be announcing the winners shortly!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> AHHH okay xD It doesn't sound that boring but I can see why if you had to do your full name
> And to your response about math:
> 
> 
> ...



Oh god, what is that monstrosity of letters?
It makes me want to vomit. x.x


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 10, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yeah!! It was delicious!! XD Ahaha I'm so full now!
> Oh really? O: How to earn entries is posted in the OP x] So if you are an official tp member you get 2 free entries, and if you are on the popsicles in freezing list, you get 1 free entry!  Then to get extra entries every 100 posts you have you get 1 extra entries. So for example if you have 300 posts (or 356 etc.) you get 3 extra entries!
> 
> ___________________________________________________________________________________
> ...



x-x I must have read it before I drank my tea this morning..... I'm sorry xD



Alby-Kun said:


> Oh god, what is that monstrosity of letters?
> It makes me want to vomit. x.x



LMAO the integral of the function "f" of x with respect to x over the (semi) closed interval [a, b]
:3 Math be bae <333


----------



## Miharu (Sep 10, 2015)

Thank you so much everyone for being so active here!! ;v ; We all have so much fun chatting with you and reading all of your posts! Happy 1 month you guys! ;D 

The winners have been drawn!!! CONGRATS YOU GUYSSS!!!~ <3 Jacob will be sending one of you 500tbt while I'll send the other winner the other 500tbt! 



Spoiler: WINNERS ;D














​


----------



## Albuns (Sep 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> x-x I must have read it before I drank my tea this morning..... I'm sorry xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So where the heck does the "d" fit in?! D:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 10, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Thank you so much everyone for being so active here!! ;v ; We all have so much fun chatting with you and reading all of your posts! Happy 1 month you guys! ;D
> 
> The winners have been drawn!!! CONGRATS YOU GUYSSS!!!~ <3 Jacob will be sending one of you 500tbt while I'll send the other winner the other 500tbt!
> 
> ...



Congrats!!



Alby-Kun said:


> So where the heck does the "d" fit in?! D:



X"DDDD
The "dx" represents the "respect to x".  basically it means you're integrating an infinite set of infinitesimals, which all come together for a (hopefully) finite solution.
Calculus is bloody hell tbh


----------



## Albuns (Sep 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, that was calculus? No wonder I don't understand a thing...
I hear a lot about AP Calc at my school and how only around 4-5 students actually pass it. Please tell me that's not just the basics. T u T

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Thank you so much everyone for being so active here!! ;v ; We all have so much fun chatting with you and reading all of your posts! Happy 1 month you guys! ;D
> 
> The winners have been drawn!!! CONGRATS YOU GUYSSS!!!~ <3 Jacob will be sending one of you 500tbt while I'll send the other winner the other 500tbt!
> 
> ...



Ooh~ congratz you two! \owo/


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Oh, that was calculus? No wonder I don't understand a thing...
> I hear a lot about AP Calc at my school and how only around 4-5 students actually pass it. Please tell me that's not just the basics. T u T
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



;-; but that _is_ the basics ..... (it's like considering f(x) = y if that makes sense, it's the easiest model to show)
^^ I guess I should be happy I don't have to do it for a year or two from now, but I'm glad I understand the basics and some of it for later eheh


----------



## Damniel (Sep 10, 2015)

yay! Thank you very much for hosting this giveaway!


----------



## himeki (Sep 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> So where the heck does the "d" fit in?! D:



didn't you learn that in biology years ago?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> didn't you learn that in biology years ago?



You always have to be the one to point out the "other" side of things, don't you? -w-


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 10, 2015)

Woo!!! Congrats guys!!!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> didn't you learn that in biology years ago?



lol yes, but this is the mathematical "d", not the other kind..... xD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> lol yes, but this is the mathematical "d", not the other kind..... xD



I would've expected health class, but I guess Biology works to. xP


----------



## AS176 (Sep 10, 2015)

I am the greatest last post in the history of last posts


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I would've expected health class, but I guess Biology works to. xP



there's always more than one name for that class, i.e. biology, anatomy, health & body, etc.

ANYWAYS ;w; trying to save my TBT for Miharu's swirl and I feel bad for posting all over and so much xO

- - - Post Merge - - -



AS176 said:


> I am the greatest last post in the history of last posts



If I could like this post I would you know that right?  LOL


----------



## Albuns (Sep 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> there's always more than one name for that class, i.e. biology, anatomy, health & body, etc.
> 
> ANYWAYS ;w; trying to save my TBT for Miharu's swirl and I feel bad for posting all over and so much xO
> 
> ...



Really? They're actually two separate classes at my school.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 10, 2015)

I take anatomy, chorus, business, chemistry,geometry, AP English,AP US history. It's actually a really fun collection on classes I have!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 10, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I take anatomy, chorus, business, chemistry,geometry, AP English,AP US history. It's actually a really fun collection on classes I have!



I take art, English, American History, Algebra 2, Physics, and Psychology.
So far it's been pretty good.


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 10, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> yay! Thank you very much for hosting this giveaway!


You guys deserved it!! Hahaha XD


happinessdelight said:


> Hi!


HII!~ How are you doing today? c:


----------



## Damniel (Sep 10, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Hi!



Hey what's up?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 10, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Hi!



Hello Happy~


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

Miharu said:


> You guys deserved it!! Hahaha XD
> 
> HII!~ How are you doing today? c:


pretty good ty! how are you?



Call me Daniel said:


> Hey what's up?



nothing much, how was school?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Hello Happy~



hi alby! you can call me Joanne haha


----------



## Albuns (Sep 10, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> hi alby! you can call me Joanne haha



Okie doke, it sounds more casual than Happy anyways. ^^
So how was your day, Joanne?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 10, 2015)

HEY your not call me Joanne, but school was fine practicing for chorus.


----------



## himeki (Sep 10, 2015)

....
I am not happy.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 10, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> pretty good ty! how are you?


I'm doing great thanks!! Hahaha XD 

________________________________________________________________

I'm getting ready for work guys~ I'll talk to you guys all later! x] (Pretty busy schedule this week ; v ; ) I hope you guys enjoy your day!~ I'll definitely lurk by on my breaks hahaha!~


----------



## Albuns (Sep 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ....
> I am not happy.



What's wrong?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 10, 2015)

How's everyone doing today = w =
there's a freakn thunderstorm going on outside for me... fun lol c:


----------



## himeki (Sep 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> What's wrong?



Amazon. Freaking Amazon. I can elaborate?

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> How's everyone doing today = w =
> there's a freakn thunderstorm going on outside for me... fun lol c:


Oh, I'm fuming right now.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Amazon. Freaking Amazon. I can elaborate?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



o __ o uh oh what's going on now? did Amazon not take in your order or something


----------



## Albuns (Sep 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Amazon. Freaking Amazon. I can elaborate?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ah, no need. I think I know what it's about.


----------



## himeki (Sep 10, 2015)

naekoya said:


> o __ o uh oh what's going on now? did Amazon not take in your order or something



Ohhh, they have my order. Now, they state that it's sold by a different company and is not prime eligable, thus meaning I won't receive it until 1 business day after they ship, meaning Monday. 3 days late. They promised tomorrow on prime. I'm done. I'm so freaking done.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Ohhh, they have my order. Now, they state that it's sold by a different company and is not prime eligable, thus meaning I won't receive it until 1 business day after they ship, meaning Monday. 3 days late. They promised tomorrow on prime. I'm done. I'm so freaking done.



what? that doesn't make any sense if they stated on their site that it's from Amazon directly >_>
did you try calling customer service to see what happen?
either it was their mistake to put misleading information and stuff ~


----------



## himeki (Sep 10, 2015)

naekoya said:


> what? that doesn't make any sense if they stated on their site that it's from Amazon directly >_>
> did you try calling customer service to see what happen?
> either it was their mistake to put misleading information and stuff ~



Nothing I can do-I can't use the phone at midnight. I'm done. So done. And guess what? It's midnight...and not on the eshop. Yandere mode is enitiated.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Nothing I can do-I can't use the phone at midnight. I'm done. So done. And guess what? It's midnight...and not on the eshop. Yandere mode is enitiated.



;o; Ahhh I'm sorry......
Don't rage at any of the people though when you can call them.  That never works


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 10, 2015)

Morning all! Hope everyone is well. c:


----------



## himeki (Sep 10, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Morning all! Hope everyone is well. c:



lol nope


----------



## Albuns (Sep 10, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Morning all! Hope everyone is well. c:



Good evening, how are you? c:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 10, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Morning all! Hope everyone is well. c:



Good mid-evening c: I'm good, and you?


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm well! Inspection over, now I gotta go out. QQ It's so hot here for some reason.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 10, 2015)

Just 3 hours left then I am off workkk (๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 10, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Just 3 hours left then I am off workkk (๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧



woo! make sure you eat bae ;D <3333


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 11, 2015)

Hate CAT MARIO!


----------



## himeki (Sep 11, 2015)

I am literally shaking with rage right now.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 11, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hate CAT MARIO!


LOOL AHAHHA It's so fun!! But definitely very frustrating ahahah it's meant to piss people off XD With all the evil traps they have waiting for us! 



MayorEvvie said:


> I am literally shaking with rage right now.


Omfg... that sucks!!!! DX

___________________________________________________________________

I'M FINALLY HOME FROM WORKKK WOOOO!~ XD Who's still up and awake? ;D


----------



## himeki (Sep 11, 2015)

Yeah, and Fridays are awful to me anyway. The only way my day could get better now is if I could just freaking download it from the eshop.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 11, 2015)

I am I Need Some Tbt for some art tho ugh


----------



## Miharu (Sep 11, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, and Fridays are awful to me anyway. The only way my day could get better now is if I could just freaking download it from the eshop.


Do you guys have a GameStop over in the UK? O: If so, maybe you could get a hard copy of it instead x]



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I am I Need Some Tbt for some art tho ugh


Good luck!!! c:


----------



## himeki (Sep 11, 2015)

We have the equivalent, but they aren't stocking it.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 11, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> We have the equivalent, but they aren't stocking it.


AWWWW That seriously sucks man DX I hope you can get it from the eShop then!!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 11, 2015)

Good Morning everyone ~ >w<


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 11, 2015)

Morning Jane 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw, I prob won't be on much today. What started as a head cold, turned into a sinus infection and has now progressed into bronchitis. Sucky!!!! Prob gonna make hubby come home from work early and see if I can get in to see my dr. I seriously thought I could get rid of this on my own, but I need an inhaler...bad so I'm gonna try to get in.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 11, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Morning Jane
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Btw, I prob won't be on much today. What started as a head cold, turned into a sinus infection and has now progressed into bronchitis. Sucky!!!! Prob gonna make hubby come home from work early and see if I can get in to see my dr. I seriously thought I could get rid of this on my own, but I need an inhaler...bad so I'm gonna try to get in.



Omg! I hope you get to see the doctor soon!! o__o
yeah and definitely just go home and take it easy ~


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 11, 2015)

Quest #10: my fave youtube video! OMG! I repost this every year on FB at the start of the back to school season!

https://youtu.be/fwcYbo7pjto

- - - Post Merge - - -

Quest #10: If that youtube video doesnt tickle ya, this one certainly will!

https://youtu.be/I03UmJbK0lA

- - - Post Merge - - -

Quest #10: If that youtube video doesnt tickle ya, this one certainly will!

https://youtu.be/I03UmJbK0lA

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry about the double post...on my mobile and not sure how that happened!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lastly: Quest #10 ...my daughter on youtube. She is an aspiring singer. This was my Christmas gift last year:

https://youtu.be/NTfrHmFetl0 

She is MickeydaMouse on TBT.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 11, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Good Morning everyone ~ >w<


Morning bae!!! <33



DaCoSim said:


> Btw, I prob won't be on much today. What started as a head cold, turned into a sinus infection and has now progressed into bronchitis. Sucky!!!! Prob gonna make hubby come home from work early and see if I can get in to see my dr. I seriously thought I could get rid of this on my own, but I need an inhaler...bad so I'm gonna try to get in.


AWWW!!! D: I hope you feel better soon!! ; __ ; -wishes you well!!-




aleshapie said:


> -snip-


Oh wow!! Your phone is acting wacky ahaha XD You made 5 post merges! XD Also yay!~ I've updated your Quest Log!  Hahaha XD How are you today? c:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 11, 2015)

hey guys!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 11, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hate CAT MARIO!



Ditto



MayorEvvie said:


> I am literally shaking with rage right now.



;o; didn't they _already_ delay it?!  gosh I'm sorry x-x



DaCoSim said:


> Morning Jane
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Btw, I prob won't be on much today. What started as a head cold, turned into a sinus infection and has now progressed into bronchitis. Sucky!!!! Prob gonna make hubby come home from work early and see if I can get in to see my dr. I seriously thought I could get rid of this on my own, but I need an inhaler...bad so I'm gonna try to get in.



o: ahhh I'm sorry!  I hope you feel better soon~


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 11, 2015)

WTF! Cat Mario....I Will Murder You!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 11, 2015)

Thx guys. I actually don't FEEL too bad just have a terrible bronchial cough and my ears are stopped up.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 11, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Thx guys. I actually don't FEEL too bad just have a terrible bronchial cough and my ears are stopped up.



Oh I'm Sorry Hope You Get Better Soon!


----------



## Jacob (Sep 11, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I am literally shaking with rage right now.



Flipnote Studio 3d got delayed 3 years.
I am used to nintendo letting us down, are you not?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 11, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> hey guys!


Hey D3ath! How you doing? 



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> WTF! Cat Mario....I Will Murder You!


AHAHAHA!!! XD Which part are you stuck on and how many lives have you lost so far? XD



DaCoSim said:


> Thx guys. I actually don't FEEL too bad just have a terrible bronchial cough and my ears are stopped up.



Oh gosh!!! ; __ ; Were you able to see the doctor?

___________________________________________________________________

On a side note, I sold my swirl for 2k tbt!  (I still have 2 left I'll sell in the future ;3 )


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 11, 2015)

hiii everyone !! how was everyone's week c:


----------



## Miharu (Sep 11, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> hiii everyone !! how was everyone's week c:



It's been great!!  Just a lot of working ahaha XD How about you? c: 

_______________________________________________________________

OH BTW GUYS!~ Sholee is selling Popsicles for 2.5k tbt if you guys are interested!  
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?318650-POPSICLES-amp-SWIRLS


----------



## Damniel (Sep 11, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> hiii everyone !! how was everyone's week c:



Hello Liz and everyone else! How are all of you?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 11, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hey D3ath! How you doing?
> 
> 
> AHAHAHA!!! XD Which part are you stuck on and how many lives have you lost so far? XD
> ...



o: SAVE ME ONE PLEASE o:



lizzy541 said:


> hiii everyone !! how was everyone's week c:





Call me Daniel said:


> Hello Liz and everyone else! How are all of you?



hello ! c: I'm good (I'm actually tired and feel sick rn) how are y'all?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 11, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hello Liz and everyone else! How are all of you?


Hi Daniel!!! I'm doing great!! What about you? XD



Lucanosa said:


> o: SAVE ME ONE PLEASE o:


Okay!~ <3 I'll reserve one for you for 2k tbt!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 11, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hi Daniel!!! I'm doing great!! What about you? XD
> 
> 
> Okay!~ <3 I'll reserve one for you for 2k tbt!



>u< ayyye thank you so much!
I've been looking for one ever since I bought my popsicle ;w; the popsicle is lonely and needs friends (like me)


----------



## Miharu (Sep 11, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> >u< ayyye thank you so much!
> I've been looking for one ever since I bought my popsicle ;w; the popsicle is lonely and needs friends (like me)



No problem at all!!! <3
Oh gosh!!! ;v ; AND AWWW You do have friends!!  Us!! XD


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 11, 2015)

I have finally risen from the ground. Its been awhile since I have spoken to everyone on here. Hello.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 11, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I have finally risen from the ground. Its been awhile since I have spoken to everyone on here. Hello.



LOL! Zombie Lily!! XD Ahaha Welcome back!! <3 How have you been Lily?


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 11, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL! Zombie Lily!! XD Ahaha Welcome back!! <3 How have you been Lily?



Ahaha, I may have lost an arm crawling up from underground, but eh. Stuff happens, I'm chill. But i am finally getting rid of this cold!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 11, 2015)

Miharu said:


> No problem at all!!! <3
> Oh gosh!!! ;v ; AND AWWW You do have friends!!  Us!! XD



xD I really regret not posting a buying thread for one, they used to be 200-300 per I think.
And awwwe c: thank you guys!!



MissLily123 said:


> I have finally risen from the ground. Its been awhile since I have spoken to everyone on here. Hello.



o: the zombies are coming.......
I'm glad you're feeling better though!


----------



## Taj (Sep 11, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I have finally risen from the ground. Its been awhile since I have spoken to everyone on here. Hello.



Lucky. I'm sinking in the quicksand, but I'll be on all weekend. Maybe. My girlfriends still sick x_x


----------



## himeki (Sep 11, 2015)

Guys! Guess what I'm playing?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 11, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Guys! Guess what I'm playing?



AC:WW?
A game of some sort that I'm gonna guess incorrectly


----------



## himeki (Sep 11, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> AC:WW?
> A game of some sort that I'm gonna guess incorrectly



Project Mirai!!! DDDD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 11, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Project Mirai!!! DDDD



 Awesome!
*googling it now* totally clueless I feel like an idiot


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 11, 2015)

ahh my week has been great!! today was my first week back at school which went alright. i'm already drowning in hw tho which sucks


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 11, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> xD I really regret not posting a buying thread for one, they used to be 200-300 per I think.
> And awwwe c: thank you guys!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


neester14 said:


> Lucky. I'm sinking in the quicksand, but I'll be on all weekend. Maybe. My girlfriends still sick x_x



Ah, being sick sucks. Hope you both feel better soon.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 11, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Ah, being sick sucks. Hope you both feel better soon.


Drink Rose tea.


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 11, 2015)

Morning all! Having some girlrelationshipy problems so not in the best of moods. :c


----------



## Taj (Sep 11, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Morning all! Having some girlrelationshipy problems so not in the best of moods. :c



oh whee I'm a boy but I know what it's like. Trust me, it's bad. Hope your day gets better :>


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 11, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Morning all! Having some girlrelationshipy problems so not in the best of moods. :c



c: Good morning!
And oyi I'm also a guy but I know how you feel lol


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 11, 2015)

Sick of women at this point. >:l


----------



## Damniel (Sep 11, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Sick of women at this point. >:l



Aw what happened?


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 11, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Aw what happened?



My ex came back all lovey dovey now she isn't even talking to me. QQ


----------



## Damniel (Sep 11, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> My ex came back all lovey dovey now she isn't even talking to me. QQ



Figures, I guess that's why she's your ex!


----------



## Taj (Sep 11, 2015)

Invisible Mode Activate


----------



## Albuns (Sep 11, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Invisible Mode Activate



Mine's been activated for a bit now


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 11, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Invisible Mode Activate





Alby-Kun said:


> Mine's been activated for a bit now



Same, I've had mine for about a month or so now~

And I thought we weren't supposed to type in white font so the admins of TP don't flip a gasket?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 11, 2015)

Hello everyone ~
anything exciting happening for this weekend? :3


----------



## Albuns (Sep 11, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hello everyone ~
> anything exciting happening for this weekend? :3



Nope, and I'd like for it to stay that way. I want to enjoy my first 4-day weekend of school in peace~<3


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Nope, and I'd like for it to stay that way. I want to enjoy my first 4-day weekend of school in peace~<3



haha I see! c:
yeah I'm also thinking what to do this weekend 
probably might have to go out and do some grocery shopping at most.. meh ~ lol


----------



## roseflower (Sep 11, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hello everyone ~
> anything exciting happening for this weekend? :3



Hello naekoya! I just saw that I won in the first month raffle, thank you so much Jacob and Miharu 
I?m soo excited, this is so unexpected!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 11, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hello naekoya! I just saw that I won in the first month raffle, thank you so much Jacob and Miharu
> I?m soo excited, this is so unexpected!



Aww ~ yay! congrats >w< weeee!! hehe <3
yeah I won my first popsicle ever too.. awesome feeling ;D


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Nope, and I'd like for it to stay that way. I want to enjoy my first 4-day weekend of school in peace~<3



I totally agree with this and plan to do the same~ :3



roseflower said:


> Hello naekoya! I just saw that I won in the first month raffle, thank you so much Jacob and Miharu
> I?m soo excited, this is so unexpected!



Congrats again on winning the raffle! >y <


----------



## roseflower (Sep 11, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Aww ~ yay! congrats >w< weeee!! hehe <3
> yeah I won my first popsicle ever too.. awesome feeling ;D



Thank you, yes it`s an awesome feeling, so happy >w<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> I totally agree with this and plan to do the same~ :3
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats again on winning the raffle! >y <



Thank you Lucanosa


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 11, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Thank you, yes it`s an awesome feeling, so happy >w<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Most definitely! hehe :3


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 11, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hello everyone ~
> anything exciting happening for this weekend? :3


i have a few soccer games to ref and i was planning on going to the boardwalk on sunday c:


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 11, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> i have a few soccer games to ref and i was planning on going to the boardwalk on sunday c:



ooh that's sounds so fun! *0*
I hope you have a wonderful time! Let us know how that goes :3


----------



## Taj (Sep 11, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hello everyone ~
> anything exciting happening for this weekend? :3



I'm thinking of following in Lulu's footsteps and also make an esty perler shop. So expect an army of Tier 1 villagers wheee

- - - Post Merge - - -



lizzy541 said:


> i have a few soccer games to ref and i was planning on going to the boardwalk on sunday c:



I hated my soccer refs when I played rec soccer XD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 11, 2015)

neester14 said:


> I'm thinking of following in Lulu's footsteps and also make an esty perler shop. So expect an army of Tier 1 villagers wheee
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



haha! wooo ~ good luck on your new shop c:
can't wait to see it!!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 11, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Thank you Lucanosa



 of course!!  Spend it wisely haha!



lizzy541 said:


> i have a few soccer games to ref and i was planning on going to the boardwalk on sunday c:



Ooo that sounds like fun! c:  Hope you have fun~



neester14 said:


> I'm thinking of following in Lulu's footsteps and also make an esty perler shop. So expect an army of Tier 1 villagers wheee



Give me the link when it's done I wanna see it, I love perler arts (it's the one art I _can_ do)


----------



## roseflower (Sep 11, 2015)

neester14 said:


> I'm thinking of following in Lulu's footsteps and also make an esty perler shop. So expect an army of Tier 1 villagers wheee


Only tier 1 villagers?


----------



## Taj (Sep 11, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Only tier 1 villagers?



Well eventually I'll probably have all 333 villagers but I'm taking small steps


----------



## roseflower (Sep 11, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> of course!!  Spend it wisely haha!


I hope haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



neester14 said:


> Well eventually I'll probably have all 333 villagers but I'm taking small steps



Since there?s so many villagers, you have to take it slow


----------



## Damniel (Sep 11, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hello everyone ~
> anything exciting happening for this weekend? :3



Hello! How are you?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 11, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hello! How are you?



Feeling bit hungry atm.. haha
how are you though!? ready for the weekend? ;D


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 11, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Ooo that sounds like fun! c:  Hope you have fun~


ty !! how's team fruit going anyways


naekoya said:


> ooh that's sounds so fun! *0*
> I hope you have a wonderful time! Let us know how that goes :3


i will for sure!! anywayss how are u jane


neester14 said:


> I hated my soccer refs when I played rec soccer XD


haha i also ref travel games


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 11, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> i will for sure!! anywayss how are u jane



pretty hungry atm.. haha just waiting on my bf to come home soon and decide what we want to eat xD
how about you?


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 11, 2015)

naekoya said:


> pretty hungry atm.. haha just waiting on my bf to come home soon and decide what we want to eat xD
> how about you?


probably might go doodle something that i had an idea for earlier. trying to put it off bc i have no idea how it would turn out lol
i was going to bake cookies but decided against it since i'm not hungry


----------



## Taj (Sep 11, 2015)

My speech has currently about 531 words. Whoopeee


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 11, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> probably might go doodle something that i had an idea for earlier. trying to put it off bc i have no idea how it would turn out lol
> i was going to bake cookies but decided against it since i'm not hungry


Ohh I see ~
yeah, I love art >w< best thing I've ever gotten into ever since I was little ~
but now I'm bit rusty haha.. aww cookies! mhmm c:



neester14 said:


> My speech has currently about 531 words. Whoopeee


nice!! hope you do well man ~


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 11, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> ty !! how's team fruit going anyways



np!  and Team Fruit is doing okay I guess xD It's still kind of unpopular, although there's a few people who do post and bump it c:



neester14 said:


> My speech has currently about 531 words. Whoopeee



Wooo!! Congrats!  Now just a trillion more~


----------



## Damniel (Sep 11, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Feeling bit hungry atm.. haha
> how are you though!? ready for the weekend? ;D



IM SO READY OH MY GOSH.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 11, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> IM SO READY OH MY GOSH.



yeah I bet x3 
long week for everyone ~ 
got anything planned or just staying home like the rest of us hehe c:


----------



## Damniel (Sep 11, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah I bet x3
> long week for everyone ~
> got anything planned or just staying home like the rest of us hehe c:



Staying home I think, how about you?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 11, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Staying home I think, how about you?



same, but probably go grocery shopping ^^
need to stock up on my snacks again hehe <3


----------



## Taj (Sep 11, 2015)

I just started looking at the tags...

OK den


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 11, 2015)

neester14 said:


> I just started looking at the tags...
> 
> OK den



yeah lol xD 
pretty hilarious ~


----------



## Damniel (Sep 11, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah lol xD
> pretty hilarious ~



I posted the first tag "Popsicles are rad" and it all went downhill from there.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 11, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I posted the first tag "Popsicles are rad" and it all went downhill from there.



did you really? xD hahaha
wow.. guess someone has been having abit too much fun with the tags then


----------



## Damniel (Sep 11, 2015)

naekoya said:


> did you really? xD hahaha
> wow.. guess someone has been having abit too much fun with the tags then



Well it's only 2 tags per member so it's everyone really.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 11, 2015)

"who is papa pop" that tag


----------



## Damniel (Sep 11, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> "who is papa pop" that tag



Hi Vizzy how are you? And I don't know I only made the shrek tags.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 12, 2015)

Do We Have To Add Our Own Tags


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 12, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Do We Have To Add Our Own Tags



No it was just for fun =w=


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 12, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hi Vizzy how are you? And I don't know I only made the shrek tags.



Still overloaded with homework, yay

But weekend gives time to sleep in I guess =‿=


----------



## Miharu (Sep 12, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Still overloaded with homework, yay
> 
> But weekend gives time to sleep in I guess =‿=



YESS sleeping in is so nice ; v ; And ahh I forgot it's the weekend ahaha XD I still have work on weekends in the morning ; v ;


----------



## himeki (Sep 12, 2015)

Morning everyone!


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 12, 2015)

Yay another popsicle!!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 12, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Yay another popsicle!!



Lucky~


----------



## Damniel (Sep 12, 2015)

Hey guys, how are of you think morning?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh just noticed!
Quest 5: reached 500 posts!
Today I'll try beating cat Mario!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 12, 2015)

Woo! Good job Daniel!!! I'm bout to go see if I can snag me a dr. Mario Amiibo  fingers crossed as well for bowser jr!!!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 12, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Woo! Good job Daniel!!! I'm bout to go see if I can snag me a dr. Mario Amiibo  fingers crossed as well for bowser jr!!!



Ugh amiibos, I just don't get the appeal of them.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 12, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Ugh amiibos, I just don't get the appeal of them.



Neither do I. But then again, I don't own a Wii U.


----------



## himeki (Sep 12, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Neither do I. But then again, I don't own a Wii U.



I don't have a wiiu, but I have a new 3ds so.....


Anyways, I'm planning on opening an art shop, so any ideas on TBT pricing? My gallery is...somewhere.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I don't have a wiiu, but I have a new 3ds so.....
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'm planning on opening an art shop, so any ideas on TBT pricing? My gallery is...somewhere.



Oh ya, I guess they do work on New 3DSs.
And nope, sorry.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 12, 2015)

I have both.
GFX or art? And how long does it take so it each/hard.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 12, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I have both.
> GFX or art? And how long does it take so it each/hard.



Seeing your profile now makes we wished Capcom had imported Okami onto the 3DS. That would have been amazing.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 12, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Seeing your profile now makes we wished Capcom had imported Okami onto the 3DS. That would have been amazing.



No Okami on the Wii U would be amazing.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 12, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> No Okami on the Wii U would be amazing.



Oh gosh, the Orochi and Ninetails fight on the Wii U.
That's something I'd be willing to buy a Wii U for.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 12, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Oh gosh, the Orochi and Ninetails fight on the Wii U.
> That's something I'd be willing to buy a Wii U for.



You wouldn't want to buy a Wii U now?

- - - Post Merge - - -

And using the game pad for the ink would be so much easier.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 12, 2015)

Ha! 4 kids remember? They luv the amiibos. We do have a wiiu though and their fav game is ssb. I got olimar last night (for me) and charizard and zero suit samus. But we're trading the samus for ness.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 12, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> You wouldn't want to buy a Wii U now?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And using the game pad for the ink would be so much easier.



Well, the Wii U just doesn't seem all that appealing to me.
Ya, it's a step up from using the actual wii remote for sure!


----------



## himeki (Sep 12, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I have both.
> GFX or art? And how long does it take so it each/hard.



Well, basically both. GFX sigs and avatars are always free, and banners have always been 50 BTB since theyre not to hard to do. Wallpapers take me about an hour to do each, as they involve a lot of effects.

As for art, each headshot takes about 3 hours, and each chibi takes about the same.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi guys!
hope everyone is having a good start on their weekend ;3


----------



## Albuns (Sep 12, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hi guys!
> hope everyone is having a good start on their weekend ;3



Hellu~
And yep, just sitting here sipping on some peach iced tea. xD
So how's your morning so far?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 12, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hellu~
> And yep, just sitting here sipping on some peach iced tea. xD
> So how's your morning so far?



Woke up earlier than usual today! I think I finally fixed my sleeping schedule haha x3
oh nice! I'm also having some cranberry juice atm as well c:
just waiting for the weather to cool down.. the heat is just too much ; n;


----------



## Albuns (Sep 12, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Woke up earlier than usual today! I think I finally fixed my sleeping schedule haha x3
> oh nice! I'm also having some cranberry juice atm as well c:
> just waiting for the weather to cool down.. the heat is just too much ; n;



Haha, awh~
It's been rainy for a few days where I am. And hey, why not get some ice cream? That'll cool you down I'm sure. c:


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 12, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Haha, awh~
> It's been rainy for a few days where I am. And hey, why not get some ice cream? That'll cool you down I'm sure. c:



oh yeah! love ice cream, but the only problem is that once I start eating it
I'd probably finish the whole carton of it xD hahah


----------



## Jacob (Sep 12, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Woo! Good job Daniel!!! I'm bout to go see if I can snag me a dr. Mario Amiibo  fingers crossed as well for bowser jr!!!


Ahhh good luck!


Call me Daniel said:


> Ugh amiibos, I just don't get the appeal of them.


Collecting is super fun, and most people who play animal crossing love collecting. Its only natural to see a lot of amiibo discussion here!


naekoya said:


> Hi guys!
> hope everyone is having a good start on their weekend ;3


yes! and you too!


Alby-Kun said:


> Haha, awh~
> It's been rainy for a few days where I am. And hey, *why not get some ice cream? *That'll cool you down I'm sure. c:


good idea ill brb


----------



## Albuns (Sep 12, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Ahhh good luck!
> 
> Collecting is super fun, and most people who play animal crossing love collecting. Its only natural to see a lot of amiibo discussion here!
> 
> ...



Oh gee, now I want some ice cream to. xD


----------



## himeki (Sep 12, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hi guys!
> hope everyone is having a good start on their weekend ;3



NAEKOYAAA YES I AM!


they uploaded Mirai to the eShop yesterday !


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 12, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> yes! and you too!


yeee ~ so far so good! c:



Alby-Kun said:


> Oh gee, now I want some ice cream to. xD


right? hahah xD
what's your fav. flavors?



MayorEvvie said:


> NAEKOYAAA YES I AM!
> 
> 
> they uploaded Mirai to the eShop yesterday !


WOOO!! omg.. so yeah I decided to get the AC HHD bundle and get the N3DS >:3
muwhaha ~


----------



## himeki (Sep 12, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeee ~ so far so good! c:
> 
> 
> right? hahah xD
> ...



Awesome! You'll love the new 3ds. It's a great system


----------



## Albuns (Sep 12, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeee ~ so far so good! c:
> 
> 
> right? hahah xD
> ...



Peanut butter and chocolate, cookie dough, mint chip, and sooo many more~
What about you? :3


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Awesome! You'll love the new 3ds. It's a great system


Yeah I was really debating hard on it ; v;
cause I mean I do love my 3DS XL too so I thought maybe I should do a trade-in, but my bf said 
he'll just get the whole bundle lol



Alby-Kun said:


> Peanut butter and chocolate, cookie dough, mint chip, and sooo many more~
> What about you? :3


ohh you like most the ones I like too!
uh.. I also like green tea, coffee, neapolitan (cause I can't decide if I want one or the other's more) lol


----------



## Damniel (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm all for collecting, but the way they handle amiibos is such a scam I don't support that so u don't buy them. 
And I'd say maybe charge 100 for art and 30 for anything else? As a beginning and see what happens.


----------



## himeki (Sep 12, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Yeah I was really debating hard on it ; v;
> cause I mean I do love my 3DS XL too so I thought maybe I should do a trade-in, but my bf said
> he'll just get the whole bundle lol
> 
> ...



ahh thats cool. The N3DS is like a bit between XL and normal e.e

I'm not to interested in HHD...just seems like an overrated minigame.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 12, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Yeah I was really debating hard on it ; v;
> cause I mean I do love my 3DS XL too so I thought maybe I should do a trade-in, but my bf said
> he'll just get the whole bundle lol
> 
> ...



I love the new 3ds xl it's great! And hello!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ahh thats cool. The N3DS is like a bit between XL and normal e.e
> 
> I'm not to interested in HHD...just seems like an overrated minigame.


ohh icic.. yeah idk i've ready some reviews how some ppl were complaining about how Jpn wasn't going to release the new 3ds
in a norm size or something like that @~@

haha i see, yeah just wanted to try it out and see how the game was myself :3 



Call me Daniel said:


> I love the new 3ds xl it's great! And hello!


definitely hyping me up here guys! hahah :3
and hiiii ~ what did you do today? >w<


----------



## Damniel (Sep 12, 2015)

Just cleaning but not much else, any plans for the weekend?


----------



## himeki (Sep 12, 2015)

naekoya said:


> ohh icic.. yeah idk i've ready some reviews how some ppl were complaining about how Jpn wasn't going to release the new 3ds
> in a norm size or something like that @~@
> 
> haha i see, yeah just wanted to try it out and see how the game was myself :3
> ...



I like it  Its not huge, but its not tiny. ALSO IS THAT MAMEGOMA IN YOUR SIG???


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 12, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Just cleaning but not much else, any plans for the weekend?


ah I see.. yeah 
have to go grocery shopping tomorrow! almost running out of food at home haha x3



MayorEvvie said:


> I like it  Its not huge, but its not tiny. ALSO IS THAT MAMEGOMA IN YOUR SIG???


nice! I can't wait to get mine now haha!!
YESS it isss <3 just the cutest little thing ever xD


----------



## himeki (Sep 12, 2015)

naekoya said:


> ah I see.. yeah
> have to go grocery shopping tomorrow! almost running out of food at home haha x3
> 
> 
> ...



YES MAMEGOMAAAAA!!!! i have a mamegoma flag in acnl haha.
When are you getting it?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> YES MAMEGOMAAAAA!!!! i have a mamegoma flag in acnl haha.
> When are you getting it?



yeah! I think I saw your flag when I visited your town last time x3 hehe
probably when it comes out.. if anything I still have time to pre-order too :3


----------



## himeki (Sep 12, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah! I think I saw your flag when I visited your town last time x3 hehe
> probably when it comes out.. if anything I still have time to pre-order too :3



Nice! I usually preorder games I want


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Nice! I usually preorder games I want



haha ah I see.. yeah for me I'm not really in that much of a rush on getting it 
unless the pre-orders had some bonus stuff it came with then oh yea definitely pre-ordering it x3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 12, 2015)

Good afternoon everyone! c:
How was your morning?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 12, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good afternoon everyone! c:
> How was your morning?



hey there! pretty much a chill saturday for me! haha 
how about you? c:


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 12, 2015)

i just finished reffing some soccer games and it was probably the roughest games i've done considering the players were all still in elementary school..


Spoiler:  



first game was some 8 yr old girls and towards the end of the game one starting to throw up on the field. so we went to find the women in charge so we could get another field bc thats gross. well there weren't any open fields so we just hosed the field and cleaned it up.
next, the teams for the second game didn't show up until 15 minutes late and one team still didn't have a coach. so we just went with it since the games don't count too much. the coaches were all getting in my way tho since they stay on the field to help the players.
third game is the 12 yr old boys who are the most obnoxious and annoying teams to ref. the parents scream at you and claim they know the rules better than us (little do they know we had to take a 9 hour class to ref the games !!!) 
fourth game (last game!!!) is a 6 yr old girls who really just run around and bunch up where the ball is so these games are really easy to ref since nothing happens. well the parents thought this was fifa apparently so they took it _very seriously_ and disagreed with all my calls. on one team, someone picked the ball up who wasn't the goalie but none of the players knew what a penalty kick was so i ignored it and just told the team's coach to talk to their players after the game.
then i got ice cream so it's okay.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 12, 2015)

Well, I did manage to get dr. Mario. Called toys r us first and they were out. Of bowser jr. Even better news, I went to AT&T and was able to upgrade to the new iPhone6s!!! Woo!!!! I preordered it in rose gold and will trade in the one I have when it comes in for $200!! Yay for new phones!!!


----------



## himeki (Sep 12, 2015)

eugghhhh i have a colllldddd


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 12, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> i just finished reffing some soccer games and it was probably the roughest games i've done considering the players were all still in elementary school..
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...


omg what a day for you!!! >~<
sounded pretty rough start, but all in all you ended the day with a good o' ice cream! haha good job Lizzy c:



DaCoSim said:


> Well, I did manage to get dr. Mario. Called toys r us first and they were out. Of bowser jr. Even better news, I went to AT&T and was able to upgrade to the new iPhone6s!!! Woo!!!! I preordered it in rose gold and will trade in the one I have when it comes in for $200!! Yay for new phones!!!


oh wow! very nice ~ 
yeah I saw the new iphones looked really pretty in the Rose gold color for sure
congrats! :3



MayorEvvie said:


> eugghhhh i have a colllldddd


ahhh ~ why now D:
should go take some med and rest up!!!
luckily its the weekend too ~


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> eugghhhh i have a colllldddd



Awe!!!! Bummer!!!! It sure is going around on this thread!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thx Jane! I'm super excited! I have never gotten a new phone when it was first released so I'm super stoked!!!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> eugghhhh i have a colllldddd



Aw I hope you feel better!


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> eugghhhh i have a colllldddd



We can eat soup together.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 12, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Awe!!!! Bummer!!!! It sure is going around on this thread!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Thx Jane! I'm super excited! I have never gotten a new phone when it was first released so I'm super stoked!!!



Really? aww ~ well I'm glad you finally got this one! ;D
I'm just waiting to finish paying off mine too >w<


----------



## himeki (Sep 12, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> We can eat soup together.



i dun't like soup ;w;

@Naekoya and DaCoSim yeah, its weird. I don't have any cold medicine, but I keep sneezing and feeling really drousy -w- I need some mountain dew...



naekoya said:


> Really? aww ~ well I'm glad you finally got this one! ;D
> I'm just waiting to finish paying off mine too >w<



awesome! Luckily, I'm on O2 so my bill is now halved because my phone has been payed off! 

On another note, since we're replacing the family hub computer with a new MacBook Air, mom's giving me the old PC, which happens to be the only computer we have that runs computer games smoothly! despite being windows vista e.e It'll be my third computer, counting my art laptop, my school netbook, and now the desktop !  super exited! Can anyone recommend me some games?


----------



## Taj (Sep 12, 2015)

Time for it to begin 

So I don't know how much to charge for each villager perler but I'm thinking of 2.50-3.50. Any suggestions?

And DaCoSim, ironically I got every amiibo except Dr Mario


----------



## himeki (Sep 12, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Time for it to begin View attachment 147011
> So I don't know how much to charge for each villager perler but I'm thinking of 2.50-3.50. Any suggestions?
> 
> And DaCoSim, ironically I got every amiibo except Dr Mario



Oh, you make those too? Nice! I made a ton when I was younger ahha.


----------



## Taj (Sep 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Oh, you make those too? Nice! I made a ton when I was younger ahha.



A lot of people like my work so I decided to try to make an etsy shop like Lulu

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: Wheeeeeee







these are my old ones, hoping to improve!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 12, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hey there! pretty much a chill saturday for me! haha
> how about you? c:



xD a sick weekend, I think the flu is spreading all across Team Popsicle 



neester14 said:


> A lot of people like my work so I decided to try to make an etsy shop like Lulu
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



o: Wow those are really good!


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 12, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Time for it to begin View attachment 147011
> So I don't know how much to charge for each villager perler but I'm thinking of 2.50-3.50. Any suggestions?
> 
> And DaCoSim, ironically I got every amiibo except Dr Mario



I used to make those when I was a little squirt in Girl Scouts. Yeah, yeah I was in Girl Scouts, laugh (Because I do). Some chick named Angelina decided to hit me so I gave her a bloody nose. After that, no scout messed with me. I got bored later that year and quit. I had better things to participate in *cough4Hcoughcough* I look back on it now and laugh because of all the trouble little 5 year old me caused. They are some great memories.


----------



## himeki (Sep 12, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I used to make those when I was a little squirt in Girl Scouts. Yeah, yeah I was in Girl Scouts, laugh (Because I do). Some chick named Angelina decided to hit me so I gave her a bloody nose. After that, no scout messed with me. I got bored later that year and quit. I had better things to participate in *cough4Hcoughcough* I look back on it now and laugh because of all the trouble little 5 year old me caused. They are some great memories.



I used to be in Brownies and Guides before I got bored. I realise how dumb it was now.


----------



## Taj (Sep 12, 2015)

I've been suspended twice in one week. Don't ask


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I used to be in Brownies and Guides before I got bored. I realise how dumb it was now.



I was in brownies as well. I never made it to "Junior" year I think it was called for the 9-12 age group. I didn't want the stupid green vest anyway xD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i dun't like soup ;w;
> 
> @Naekoya and DaCoSim yeah, its weird. I don't have any cold medicine, but I keep sneezing and feeling really drousy -w- I need some mountain dew...
> 
> ...



haha wooo! congrats dang ~
yeah I currently have 3 computers too... macbook for college/art
laptop with touch-screen that my bf bought me 
and the desktop, which currently my bf is using atm cause his broke down @~@
so much stuff xD

oh what type of game are you into? :3 
I just mainly play league right now ~ 
or games from steam hehe


----------



## Albuns (Sep 12, 2015)

neester14 said:


> I've been suspended twice in one week. Don't ask



Well, I nearly got suspended twice in Middle school for stupid reasons, so I won't. xD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 12, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> xD a sick weekend, I think the flu is spreading all across Team Popsicle



Ikr!? goodness.. didn't know colds could virtually spread ;3
hahah >w<


----------



## himeki (Sep 12, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I was in brownies as well. I never made it to "Junior" year I think it was called for the 9-12 age group. I didn't want the stupid green vest anyway xD



for us it was brown.

@neester OSHIETE


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 12, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Ikr!? goodness.. didn't know colds could virtually spread ;3
> hahah >w<



X'D Well, it seems everyone who participates a lot in TP is getting it.
In which case, we can predict who will have it so they can be prepared owo


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> for us it was brown.
> 
> @neester OSHIETE



Wow. Brownies were brown, juniors were green, and seniors i didn't even know.


----------



## himeki (Sep 12, 2015)

naekoya said:


> haha wooo! congrats dang ~
> yeah I currently have 3 computers too... macbook for college/art
> laptop with touch-screen that my bf bought me
> and the desktop, which currently my bf is using atm cause his broke down @~@
> ...


Yeah, I'm really happy :3
I find 3 computers easier to handle because you can easily switch if one isnt working.

I kinda like anime-style MMOs, but I'm open to others! I used to play minecraft this really cool game called Eden Eternal, and I was gonna become a mod, but in the end I forgot about the game and the invitation expired e.e. As a matter of fact, I actually met Alby-Kun on that game lol! almost a year now dang


----------



## Albuns (Sep 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, I'm really happy :3
> I find 3 computers easier to handle because you can easily switch if one isnt working.
> 
> I kinda like anime-style MMOs, but I'm open to others! I used to play minecraft this really cool game called Eden Eternal, and I was gonna become a mod, but in the end I forgot about the game and the invitation expired e.e. As a matter of fact, I actually met Alby-Kun on that game lol! almost a year now dang



Aye, and if I remembered correctly, she ridiculed me every chance she had. :U


----------



## himeki (Sep 12, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Aye, and if I remembered correctly, she ridiculed me every chance she had. :U



PFFT, YOU IN GAME MARRIED ON OF MY BEST FRIENDS AND DIDN'T EVEN INVITE ME. SHEESH.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> PFFT, YOU IN GAME MARRIED ON OF MY BEST FRIENDS AND DIDN'T EVEN INVITE ME. SHEESH.



WELL EXCUUUUSE ME, I DON'T EVEN REMEMBER WHETHER OR NOT YOU SAID YOU WANTED TO GO OR NOT.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> PFFT, YOU IN GAME MARRIED ON OF MY BEST FRIENDS AND DIDN'T EVEN INVITE ME. SHEESH.



About to start Cat Mario, I'll see you all in the afterlife~


----------



## Taj (Sep 12, 2015)

OK so while I'm doing the Marshal perler I realized he has no eyebrows?


----------



## himeki (Sep 12, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> WELL EXCUUUUSE ME, I DON'T EVEN REMEMBER WHETHER OR NOT YOU SAID YOU WANTED TO GO OR NOT.



I FREAKING DID JESUS CHRIST.

also, are you, alice and the sorc. guys still playing ee or have gone on another game now?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 12, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> X'D Well, it seems everyone who participates a lot in TP is getting it.
> In which case, we can predict who will have it so they can be prepared owo


LOL that is true! but then again I'm mostly at home and I try to keep the house clean and stay warm etc x3
prepare yourself too! 



MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, I'm really happy :3
> I find 3 computers easier to handle because you can easily switch if one isnt working.
> 
> I kinda like anime-style MMOs, but I'm open to others! I used to play minecraft this really cool game called Eden Eternal, and I was gonna become a mod, but in the end I forgot about the game and the invitation expired e.e. As a matter of fact, I actually met Alby-Kun on that game lol! almost a year now dang



oh wow~ so you guys knew each other for that long.. wooo! nice c:
um.. I use to play Elsword Online, uh there's Dragon Nest too!
there's alot just can't think on top of my head atm haha xD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I FREAKING DID JESUS CHRIST.
> 
> also, are you, alice and the sorc. guys still playing ee or have gone on another game now?



We stopped a while ago, some people form sorc still play, but Alice and a few others moved to TERA. I stopped playing after a bit though, it got tedious.


----------



## himeki (Sep 12, 2015)

naekoya said:


> LOL that is true! but then again I'm mostly at home and I try to keep the house clean and stay warm etc x3
> prepare yourself too!
> 
> 
> ...



I would play Elsword, but its not available where I live :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> We stopped a while ago, some people form sorc still play, but Alice and a few others moved to TERA. I stopped playing after a bit though, it got tedious.



uhhhhh

what should i go to then?


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 12, 2015)

yo fun fact i was a junior girl scout when i quit lmao i had my bronze badge i think


----------



## Albuns (Sep 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I would play Elsword, but its not available where I live :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Well, give TERA a go and see how you like it. It's art-style is pretty anime-ish, plus combat is pretty open as well. Evasion and accuracy aren't stats, they're based on how much you move around.

But I must warn you, the download size is pretty big.


----------



## himeki (Sep 12, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Well, give TERA a go and see how you like it. It's art-style is pretty anime-ish, plus combat is pretty open as well. Evasion and accuracy aren't stats, they're based on how much you move around.
> 
> But I must warn you, the download size is pretty big.



eh, i have fast broadband. Anyone else got any reccomendations?


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 12, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> yo fun fact i was a junior girl scout when i quit lmao i had my bronze badge i think



I am happy i am not the only one who was a girl scout. A lot of my friends don't believe me because I am too "bad" to have been one. I am not that bad!! Ahahaha!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 12, 2015)

Spoiler: Quest #9 (Level 1 Complete)



e.e WHY DID YOU MAKE ME DO THAT
whyyyyy


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 12, 2015)

Ikr Cat Mario Is BullCrap


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 12, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ikr Cat Mario Is BullCrap



Yes you stole my words

why would Miharu make us go through this punishment for pps?!?!  There must be some really good rewards coming soon :/


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 12, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Yes you stole my words
> 
> why would Miharu make us go through this punishment for pps?!?!  There must be some really good rewards coming soon :/



I Couldnt Do It! I Would Shoot Myself....I Tried And Failed plus I 4got How To ScreenShot The Page.


----------



## himeki (Sep 12, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I Couldnt Do It! I Would Shoot Myself....I Tried And Failed plus I 4got How To ScreenShot The Page.



psst, with your oc chibi, ill actually be streaming it in a bit, so if you want me to make any changes, tell me over the stream!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> psst, with your oc chibi, ill actually be streaming it in a bit, so if you want me to make any changes, tell me over the stream!



Ok Where Do I Go To Watch it? Ur Gallery?


----------



## himeki (Sep 12, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ok Where Do I Go To Watch it? Ur Gallery?



Nope! Just click [here] to watch!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Nope! Just click [here] to watch!



*watches for fun* :3


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Nope! Just click [here] to watch!



Ok! Watching Now


----------



## himeki (Sep 12, 2015)

WAIT WHO IS AT THE STREAM AND WHAT VIEWER NUMBER ARE YOU


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> WAIT WHO IS AT THE STREAM AND WHAT VIEWER NUMBER ARE YOU



Lol Me


----------



## himeki (Sep 12, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Lol Me



OHOK also, are you ok with it so far?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 12, 2015)

yep looks good


----------



## Albuns (Sep 12, 2015)

Ah, gosh. I thought this weekend was going to be calm and relaxing, but it seems like I'll be going on a feel trip.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 12, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ah, gosh. I thought this weekend was going to be calm and relaxing, but it seems like I'll be going on a feel trip.



lol what do u mean at school?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 12, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> lol what do u mean at school?



Nope, I just watched Hotarubi no Mori e. And now I think I'll be binge watching stuff from Studio Ghibli this weekend cause I'm bored.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 12, 2015)

ooooh lol i still have no idea what u are talking about sorry


----------



## Albuns (Sep 12, 2015)

xD I was watching a movie by that name, and it sent me into tears.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 12, 2015)

oh lol i was like....what?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 12, 2015)

Hello everyone.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 12, 2015)

Hey how u doin


----------



## Damniel (Sep 12, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hey how u doin



I'm good thinking about a good artist to commission to make art of my mayor and characters, how are you?


----------



## himeki (Sep 12, 2015)

@Death Posting them here because you'll probably notice quicker!









Spoiler: Normal Ver.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> @Death Posting them here because you'll probably notice quicker!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! Do you have a link for your gallery?


----------



## himeki (Sep 12, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Nice! Do you have a link for your gallery?



its somewhere in my latest posts, ill find it in a bit


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 12, 2015)

Morning all! Going out soon to a protest??? Hahah!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> @Death Posting them here because you'll probably notice quicker!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love it! ~



OreoTerror said:


> Morning all! Going out soon to a protest??? Hahah!



Good morning/afternoon/evening (it's evening here haha!)
And a protest?...


----------



## Albuns (Sep 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> @Death Posting them here because you'll probably notice quicker!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh~ sleek! *o*

- - - Post Merge - - -



OreoTerror said:


> Morning all! Going out soon to a protest??? Hahah!



Evening, what do you mean by protest?


----------



## Taj (Sep 12, 2015)

I don't wanna gossip, but there's some pretty big **** happening with boys. That's all I have to say


----------



## Albuns (Sep 12, 2015)

neester14 said:


> I don't wanna gossip, but there's some pretty big **** happening with boys. That's all I have to say



I hope you're not referring to what I think you are.


----------



## Taj (Sep 12, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I hope you're not referring to what I think you are.



She needs help so I think everybody should help her. But I'm legit shaking from that


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 12, 2015)

neester14 said:


> She needs help so I think everybody should help her. But I'm legit shaking from that



hey, what's up?
something going on tbt? o__O


----------



## Taj (Sep 12, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hey, what's up?
> something going on tbt? o__O



check brewster's cafe. Yeah something's going on.




On a side note I finished my speech which has 2,400 words


----------



## Damniel (Sep 12, 2015)

neester14 said:


> check brewster's cafe. Yeah something's going on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I've written an essay that long!


----------



## Taj (Sep 12, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I don't think I've written an essay that long!



oh boy, my personal record for a speech is 10,487 words. And that was my speech at my grandma's funeral 2 years ago


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 12, 2015)

neester14 said:


> check brewster's cafe. Yeah something's going on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I see ~ well hope they get the help they need s:



@Call me Daniel. Hiya Daniel! c:


----------



## Damniel (Sep 12, 2015)

Hey! What's up?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 12, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey! What's up?



just doing some trades! question if you get an error code with no number 
what does that suppose to mean?
I tried searching online and people are saying it relates to the wifi modem firewall setting or something like that
o___o


----------



## Damniel (Sep 12, 2015)

No clue, I've always gotten a code, maybe call am expert?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 12, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> No clue, I've always gotten a code, maybe call am expert?



yeah, for some reason I can't even visit this person's town.. and they keep getting dc'd @~@


----------



## Damniel (Sep 12, 2015)

Maybe try finding a friend to help transfer anything to their town? I could help if you want.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 12, 2015)

HI GUYYSSS!~ Just wanted to let you know I'll be updating the Quest Logs when I get back home! For now I'll talk to you guys later! XD I'm heading out to hang out with friends in the bay area (1 hour away from where I live)!~ We are going to a new arcade/bowling place that opened up called Round 1!!! I'm so exciteddd!~ XD I'll drop by every now and then when I have time on my phone!  

I hope you guys all have a lovely day! <3


----------



## Damniel (Sep 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HI GUYYSSS!~ Just wanted to let you know I'll be updating the Quest Logs when I get back home! For now I'll talk to you guys later! XD I'm heading out to hang out with friends in the bay area (1 hour away from where I live)!~ We are going to a new arcade/bowling place that opened up called Round 1!!! I'm so exciteddd!~ XD I'll drop by every now and then when I have time on my phone!
> 
> I hope you guys all have a lovely day! <3


Talk to you later! Have fun!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 12, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Maybe try finding a friend to help transfer anything to their town? I could help if you want.


ah thanks for the help Daniel! but yeah they just wanted a refund.. oh wells I guess their wifi is that bad @__@



Miharu said:


> HI GUYYSSS!~ Just wanted to let you know I'll be updating the Quest Logs when I get back home! For now I'll talk to you guys later! XD I'm heading out to hang out with friends in the bay area (1 hour away from where I live)!~ We are going to a new arcade/bowling place that opened up called Round 1!!! I'm so exciteddd!~ XD I'll drop by every now and then when I have time on my phone!
> 
> I hope you guys all have a lovely day! <3



Aww you'll definitely love it there!!!
I went to Round 1 in SoCal 
omg.. it was like heaven!! xD so many arcade games around, claw machines filled with Rilakkuma and other char plushies and they're not even the small size.. it's like medium to large size!!
then you got the karaoke, pool, bar, dart, and yeah ofc the bowling ally too hehe
hope you have a wonderful time!! believe me you won't want to come home after that ;D <3


----------



## Damniel (Sep 12, 2015)

Ah okay no problem! Let me know if you need help!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 12, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Ah okay no problem! Let me know if you need help!



thanks Daniel! <3


----------



## himeki (Sep 12, 2015)

Oh yeah! I was wondering, are we allowed to offer prizes to redeem for the PP? Like, donations?


----------



## LettuceDye (Sep 13, 2015)

Um How Do You Join?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 13, 2015)

LettuceDye said:


> Um How Do You Join?



Hi! you can simply join if you happen to have a Popsicle collectible 
and request by asking either Miharu or Jacob! c:


----------



## Albuns (Sep 13, 2015)

Morning~
I hate Sundays. =w=


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 13, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Morning~
> I hate Sundays. =w=



Morning! you're up early c:


----------



## Albuns (Sep 13, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Morning! you're up early c:



Ya, I usually am.
For some reason, I'm more likely to sleep in on a school day than on the weekends.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 13, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ya, I usually am.
> For some reason, I'm more likely to sleep in on a school day than on the weekends.



haha yeah I know what you mean >w<
just finished playing league 
ahh so bored now and bit tired lol ~


----------



## Albuns (Sep 13, 2015)

naekoya said:


> haha yeah I know what you mean >w<
> just finished playing league
> ahh so bored now and bit tired lol ~



Hmm~ have any anime series to watch?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 13, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hmm~ have any anime series to watch?



I stopped watching anime awhile back actually.. nothing really caught my attention atm
but just reading some mangas  here and there tho cx


----------



## Albuns (Sep 13, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I stopped watching anime awhile back actually.. nothing really caught my attention atm
> but just reading some mangas  here and there tho cx



In that case, why not check out Gintama? If you're into stupid comedy and slice of life with some action and a pinch of everything else, than I'm sure you'll like it! :3


----------



## himeki (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi everyone! How are you today? I just finished an art trade, and I'm actually really happy with it! I'm still unsure on pricing though e.e Thinking about 200-400 depending on difficulty and time.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 13, 2015)

Hello! I'm doing good.
200 - 400 sounds adequate, ya~


----------



## Damniel (Sep 13, 2015)

Ooo nice, I'm thinking about replaying Okami for like the 4th time hehe.


----------



## himeki (Sep 13, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Ooo nice, I'm thinking about replaying Okami for like the 4th time hehe.



Okami?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Okami?



Wii title where you're a Sun Goddess that has been reincarnated. It takes place in Ancient Japan if I remember, and you play out different folklores in Japanese culture.
Also, you use your tail like a paintbrush.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 13, 2015)

Yes and you kill demons and restore the nature the demons destroyed. Very artistic and beautiful game.


----------



## himeki (Sep 13, 2015)

sounds boring tbh


also i need shop examples so post a ref and i may draw it


----------



## Albuns (Sep 13, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Yes and you kill demons and restore the nature the demons destroyed. Very artistic and beautiful game.



You also feed food to fluffy animals.
Also Daniel, do you prefer yellow furry or brown rage?
Ehuehuehue


----------



## Damniel (Sep 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> sounds boring tbh
> 
> 
> also i need shop examples so post a ref and i may draw it



Oooo http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?321671-Art-of-my-characters!
Try drawing one of my characters if you can? 

And I don't know what that means alby.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 13, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Oooo http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?321671-Art-of-my-characters!
> Try drawing one of my characters if you can?
> 
> And I don't know what that means alby.



Ah, darn. Was hoping you'd get it.


----------



## himeki (Sep 13, 2015)

Oh yeah! Daniel, if you have a new 3DS then you can do wireless mircoSd file transfer! Just go to settings, data, and then microSD managment!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 13, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ah, darn. Was hoping you'd get it.



Is it from Okami? I forgot a lot of the quotes and stuff.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 13, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Is it from Okami? I forgot a lot of the quotes and stuff.



Ya, it was two of the techniques the old man at the dojo place taught you.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 13, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ya, it was two of the techniques the old man at the dojo place taught you.



Ohhhhhh, brown rage is Better!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Oh yeah! Daniel, if you have a new 3DS then you can do wireless mircoSd file transfer! Just go to settings, data, and then microSD managment!



WHATTTTTTT? Checking it out now, thanks!


----------



## roseflower (Sep 13, 2015)

Hello everybody
I wish you all a great sunday!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 13, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hello everybody
> I wish you all a great sunday!



Thanks! I hope you have a good one too!


----------



## roseflower (Sep 13, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Thanks! I hope you have a good one too!



Thank you Sunday is the best day of the week haha^^


----------



## Albuns (Sep 13, 2015)

Afternoon, people~
Waking up from a nap is a weird experience. ~.~


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 13, 2015)

Hiya guys!!! Hope everyone is well today


----------



## Miharu (Sep 13, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hello naekoya! I just saw that I won in the first month raffle, thank you so much Jacob and Miharu
> I?m soo excited, this is so unexpected!


Super late, but congrats once again!!  It's no problem at all! x]



Call me Daniel said:


> Oh just noticed!
> Quest 5: reached 500 posts!
> Today I'll try beating cat Mario!


OHH CONGRATS ON 500 POSTS!!! I'll update your pps soon!  Also good luck with Cat Mario LOOL



MayorEvvie said:


> they uploaded Mirai to the eShop yesterday !


YEEEEE I'm so happy for you that you were able to get Mirai so much sooner than wait that one month bull!! ;v ; 



Alby-Kun said:


> Peanut butter and chocolate, cookie dough, mint chip, and sooo many more~
> What about you? :3


OH YESSSSS I love mint chip ice cream <3 And Cookies and Cream XD



MayorEvvie said:


> eugghhhh i have a colllldddd


AWWW!! I hope you feel better soon!! ; v ; 



Lucanosa said:


> About to start Cat Mario, I'll see you all in the afterlife~


LOOOL AHAHA how many lives did you lose? XD



Lucanosa said:


> Spoiler: Quest #9 (Level 1 Complete)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHAHA CONGRATS ON BEATING THE FIRST LEVEL AHAH XD Trust me, once you start recommending this game to your friends and watch them play, it'll be a fun experience  Hahaha XD



Alby-Kun said:


> Nope, I just watched Hotarubi no Mori e. And now I think I'll be binge watching stuff from Studio Ghibli this weekend cause I'm bored.


OMG Q____________Q I CRIED SO HARD DURING THAT MOVIE ; __ ; I love Studio Ghibli, they always somehow find a way to make me cry ; v ; 



MayorEvvie said:


> Oh yeah! I was wondering, are we allowed to offer prizes to redeem for the PP? Like, donations?


What do you mean? O: I'm slightly confused XD Are you asking if you or anyone else can offer prizes to other people who would like to redeem points for PPS? o: 

_______________________________________________________________________________________

MORNING GUYS AHAHAHA (I might go back to sleep soon since I'm very tired still ahaha XD )


----------



## Albuns (Sep 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OMG Q____________Q I CRIED SO HARD DURING THAT MOVIE ; __ ; I love Studio Ghibli, they always somehow find a way to make me cry ; v ;
> _______________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> MORNING GUYS AHAHAHA (I might go back to sleep soon since I'm very tired still ahaha XD )



Right? They handle light romance so beautifully that's tear-jerking! Why did Gin have to disappear~? Q ^ Q
Afternoon, Mimi~


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 13, 2015)

Good afternoon everyone! c:
About to finish cleaning and work on a bio for someone, how are y'all doing? 



Miharu said:


> LOOOL AHAHA how many lives did you lose? XD
> 
> AHAHA CONGRATS ON BEATING THE FIRST LEVEL AHAH XD Trust me, once you start recommending this game to your friends and watch them play, it'll be a fun experience  Hahaha XD



;n; around 40 lives + an hour of head banging pain X'D

 I can't wait to share this with one of my best friends huehuehue the look on her face will be priceless when she tries it C'x


----------



## Jacob (Sep 13, 2015)

everyone ready for that big collectible sale?

Kinda refreshing as the marketplace has been pretty dry recently// if u dont know what i mean:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?321727-Ccj-s-Collectible-Store&p=5539306#post5539306


----------



## himeki (Sep 13, 2015)

*slams head into tablet*

WHY DID I START THIS PIECE


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 13, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> everyone ready for that big collectible sale?
> 
> Kinda refreshing as the marketplace has been pretty dry recently// if u dont know what i mean:
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?321727-Ccj-s-Collectible-Store&p=5539306#post5539306



XD I would be more excited if I had the TBT to spend on them.  You can dream, right?

Let's just hope they don't bump the inflation like crazy trying to sell them all; I've seen it happen before and it wasn't too pretty


----------



## Albuns (Sep 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> *slams head into tablet*
> 
> WHY DID I START THIS PIECE



Is it that triple naughty thing? o:


----------



## himeki (Sep 13, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Is it that triple naughty thing? o:



Yaoi? Hell no, I can't even think of what I WOULD draw for that.

It's a big-a55 painting of Ciel with a bg and everything e.e


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 13, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> everyone ready for that big collectible sale?
> 
> Kinda refreshing as the marketplace has been pretty dry recently// if u dont know what i mean:
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?321727-Ccj-s-Collectible-Store&p=5539306#post5539306




Ugh!!! Yeah. I'm going to try for at least one of these 4 for sure!!! 

つ, April, may, June. Though I only have 700 tbt now... Lol! Doesn't hurt to try though!!!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yaoi? Hell no, I can't even think of what I WOULD draw for that.
> 
> It's a big-a55 painting of Ciel with a bg and everything e.e



Draw in a "draw me like one of your french girl" pose for Ciel with Sebastian kneeling before him with a glass of water and a rose in his lips. That should cover enough space for minimal background. xD


----------



## himeki (Sep 13, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Draw in a "draw me like one of your french girl" pose for Ciel with Sebastian kneeling before him with a glass of water and a rose in his lips. That should cover enough space for minimal background. xD


i 
hate
you


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 13, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ugh!!! Yeah. I'm going to try for at least one of these 4 for sure!!!
> 
> つ, April, may, June. Though I only have 700 tbt now... Lol! Doesn't hurt to try though!!!



Yes!  Agreed!  :')
I would've said I was interested in the letters too, but I just checked the guide and they're all about 800-1k minimum :/

I don't even think I have enough for a balloon xD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i
> hate
> you



I
Know
But I don't mind~


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 13, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Yes!  Agreed!  :')
> I would've said I was interested in the letters too, but I just checked the guide and they're all about 800-1k minimum :/
> 
> I don't even think I have enough for a balloon xD



Yep! I'm out. Not going to pay 5-600 for the birthstones when I can just wait for them again. And I certainly don't have 3.5k for a house that I only want because of its color.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 13, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Yep! I'm out. Not going to pay 5-600 for the birthstones when I can just wait for them again. And I certainly don't have 3.5k for a house that I only want because of its color.





> *Let's just hope they don't bump the inflation like crazy trying to sell them all; I've seen it happen before and it wasn't too pretty*



o: I hope I didn't jinx it LOL

Anyhow, I agree.  There'll be a restock and a direct soon with Halloween coming, so hopefully they restock the letters and also some candies too.


----------



## roseflower (Sep 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Super late, but congrats once again!!  It's no problem at all! x]



Thank you so much!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 13, 2015)

Yeah. They'll prob do the candies week by week like last year.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 13, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Yeah. They'll prob do the candies week by week like last year.



How many do they restock a week? I wasn't here for it last year so I am clueless on what to expect


----------



## roseflower (Sep 13, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> o: I hope I didn't jinx it LOL
> 
> Anyhow, I agree.  There'll be a restock and a direct soon with Halloween coming, so hopefully they restock the letters and also some candies too.



Yes hopefully, but the forum laggs so bad during the restocks,you?ll never know how it goes. I just bought a blue candy, for that reason, now I have all the candies(except the black candy of course)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 13, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Yeah. They'll prob do the candies week by week like last year.



_If_ they even decide to do candies this year.  They might do lollipops or something else instead



Jacob_lawall said:


> How many do they restock a week? I wasn't here for it last year so I am clueless on what to expect



I wasn't active much back then, but they restocked a few each week at certain times kind of like the apple restock.  They would add a couple blue candy, some green and red, and infinite yellow candy (usually)
black candy was an event only, and only one person ended up with it in the end.
weird doll was 2013 only event item if I'm correct



roseflower said:


> Yes hopefully, but the forum laggs so bad during the restocks,you?ll never know how it goes. I just bought a blue candy, for that reason, now I have all the candies(except the black candy of course)



XD I know, I was lucky to have got 4 items from the apple release, considering how crazy people went over its creation


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 13, 2015)

Last year they started with yellow candies one week, then they added limited red candies at certain times (with countdowns) the next week, then the green the the same way they did the red, and then the most limited blues the last week. If I'm remembering correctly.


----------



## Taj (Sep 13, 2015)

Aye

Finished my speech. 16 invites. 2400 words. Might add another


----------



## Albuns (Sep 13, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Aye
> 
> Finished my speech. 16 invites. 2400 words. Might add another



How many paragraphs do 2400 words add up to..? o.o
Also, what's an invite?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 13, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Aye
> 
> Finished my speech. 16 invites. 2400 words. Might add another



How many paragraphs do 2400 words add up to..? o.o
Also, what's an invite?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 13, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> everyone ready for that big collectible sale?
> 
> Kinda refreshing as the marketplace has been pretty dry recently// if u dont know what i mean:
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?321727-Ccj-s-Collectible-Store&p=5539306#post5539306


To pricy for some of the collectibles. I want that togepi get though, but I don't enough sadly.


----------



## himeki (Sep 13, 2015)

IT IS DONE


----------



## Taj (Sep 13, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> How many paragraphs do 2400 words add up to..? o.o
> Also, what's an invite?



Well people who I'm sharing it with. If I share it with everybody it might be weird


----------



## Damniel (Sep 13, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> everyone ready for that big collectible sale?
> 
> Kinda refreshing as the marketplace has been pretty dry recently// if u dont know what i mean:
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?321727-Ccj-s-Collectible-Store&p=5539306#post5539306


To pricy for some of the collectibles. I want that togepi get though.


----------



## Taj (Sep 13, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> To pricy for some of the collectibles. I want that togepi get though, but I don't enough sadly.



Yeah, they are out of my price range. But I might sacrifice

(I already sac'd my apple for ardrey art)


----------



## Damniel (Sep 13, 2015)

Togekiss is by far my favorite Pokemon with reprint and gar devoid. I must get that egg some point in my life!


----------



## Taj (Sep 13, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Togekiss is by far my favorite Pokemon with reprint and gar devoid. I must get that egg some point in my life!



Laughs because I got a shiny togekiss from wonder trade yesterday


----------



## Albuns (Sep 13, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Togekiss is by far my favorite Pokemon with reprint and gar devoid. I must get that egg some point in my life!



I used a togekiss back when I still played Pokemon competitively. It was one of the funnest things to use, next to Shuckle of course. xD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 13, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I used a togekiss back when I still played Pokemon competitively. It was one of the funnest things to use, next to Shuckle of course. xD



Shedinja is by far the best in online tournaments
you just needed it alone and you could clear out certain all-one-type teams


----------



## Damniel (Sep 13, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Laughs because I got a shiny togekiss from wonder trade yesterday



I got a shiny Togekiss in a giveaway with a shiny greninja and shiny aegislash. They're in the poke bank because my game was chewed on by my dog so they're safety where while I get the casing of the game replaced. the  chip itself is fine but the casing might scratch the inside of my 3ds :/


----------



## Albuns (Sep 13, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Shedinja is by far the best in online tournaments
> you just needed it alone and you could clear out certain all-one-type teams



Not true, some mono teams could carry moves that are super-effective to Shedinja. Like how Octillery can learn flamethrower.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> I got a shiny Togekiss in a giveaway with a shiny greninja and shiny aegislash. They're in the poke bank because my game was chewed on by my dog so they're safety where while I get the casing of the game replaced. the  chip itself is fine but the casing might scratch the inside of my 3ds :/



Nice! I once got lucky and won a shiny kelfki by answering a question before the first hint was even given. xD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 13, 2015)

I love togekiss because she was main in platinum and I love her design. I use togekiss any chance I get and u have the plushy of her!


----------



## himeki (Sep 13, 2015)

alby didn't you one tell me not to f***le with the shuckle?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 13, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Not true, some mono teams could carry moves that are super-effective to Shedinja. Like how Octillery can learn flamethrower.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



True xD It's still fun to see how far out you can get with just a party of Shedinjas



MayorEvvie said:


> alby didn't you one tell me not to f***le with the shuckle?



LMAO no I'm pretty sure he didn't


----------



## Albuns (Sep 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> alby didn't you one tell me not to f***le with the shuckle?



Ye, ****le with Shuckle, and get ready for a stall battle!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> True xD It's still fun to see how far out you can get with just a party of Shedinjas
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO no I'm pretty sure he didn't



Ehuehuehue, oh yes I have~


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 13, 2015)

Ughhhhh.... Just got to work. Talk to you all later tonight!!!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 13, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ughhhhh.... Just got to work. Talk to you all later tonight!!!



Baibai~


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 13, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ughhhhh.... Just got to work. Talk to you all later tonight!!!



Aye, I'll cya later! c:


----------



## Damniel (Sep 13, 2015)

Quest 9 i think:
I beat it! Its a me Daniel!
https://gyazo.com/23db7ae4d2c18b960ed115354d67ac4b

I trying to beat the 2nd level now!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and id liked to use 150 pp for a GFX sig! I dont know if theres a form though..


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 13, 2015)

Ha!!!! Coming back for a sec. I just had to grade a bunch of tests for my boss. The freakin answer key was wrong in like 3 places. Geez higher ups!!! Get your $#!+ together!!!


----------



## himeki (Sep 13, 2015)

Blehhhhhhhh

Trying to find a good character to cosplay e.e


----------



## Albuns (Sep 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Blehhhhhhhh
> 
> Trying to find a good character to cosplay e.e



Hm~ weren't you going to do Grelle or Undertaker?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Blehhhhhhhh
> 
> Trying to find a good character to cosplay e.e



Cosplay Barney the Dinosaur.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 13, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Quest 9 i think:
> I beat it! Its a me Daniel!
> https://gyazo.com/23db7ae4d2c18b960ed115354d67ac4b
> 
> ...



Congrats!!

Also, on the same note
@ Miharu: I completed level 1 but my log wasn't updated for it I don't think... (the pps and quest completion I mean)
it won't matter soon anyways though, since I'm about to die and finish level 2 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> Cosplay Barney the Dinosaur.



xD omg yes that would be perfect


----------



## Damniel (Sep 13, 2015)

Anyone know any chibi arist that except tbt?All these artist except only RLC @@


----------



## Miharu (Sep 13, 2015)

✧ Quest Log is now up to date!  (Please let me know if I'm missing anything from your Quest Roster! I'm pretty sure I got all of your finished requests in c: If not, don't be afraid to voice out so I can fix it for you!  )

✧ Sorry for the delay you guys! I've been quite busy with work and life ahaha XD Also I'm thinking of adding new quests in either Mondays or Wednesdays (or both) since those are my days off so I can have more free time here!  

✧ I'll be adding a new feature to the Quests section tomorrow!!​


Alby-Kun said:


> Right? They handle light romance so beautifully that's tear-jerking! Why did Gin have to disappear~? Q ^ Q
> Afternoon, Mimi~


THEY REALLY DO!!! ; v ; Omg jskdlfjsl Poor Gin ; __ ; I cried so hard at that jsdlfksjfds

Good afternoon to you as well! 



Lucanosa said:


> ;n; around 40 lives + an hour of head banging pain X'D
> 
> I can't wait to share this with one of my best friends huehuehue the look on her face will be priceless when she tries it C'x


LOOL!! AHAHA I FEEL YOUUU XD I lost over 100 lives when I first played ahahaha 

YESSS!!! omg that's me and my friends ahahah it was hilarious when I showed it to them XD



Lucanosa said:


> XD I would be more excited if I had the TBT to spend on them.  You can dream, right?
> 
> Let's just hope they don't bump the inflation like crazy trying to sell them all; I've seen it happen before and it wasn't too pretty


Omfg ; __ ; Their prices are wayyyy too overpriced compared to the guide ; v ; But their choice since it's their shop ;D I'm not buying so I'm good ahaha I rather wait for restocks c: 



Call me Daniel said:


> Quest 9 i think:
> I beat it! Its a me Daniel!
> https://gyazo.com/23db7ae4d2c18b960ed115354d67ac4b
> 
> ...


GRATS ON BEATING THE FIRST LEVEL XD 

Also yeah definitely!!  Here's the form!~ 

```
Stock [Feel free to leave this blank if you'll like me to choose the background for you]:
Text:
Theme:
Border [y/n]:
Rounded [y/n]:
Picture:
Size: 
Other:
```



Lucanosa said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Also, on the same note
> @ Miharu: I completed level 1 but my log wasn't updated for it I don't think... (the pps and quest completion I mean)
> it won't matter soon anyways though, since I'm about to die and finish level 2


Yeah I haven't updated it since I've been busy sorry ahaha XD It's been updated now though! c:


----------



## Damniel (Sep 13, 2015)

I actualy beat the 2nd level!
Stock [Feel free to leave this blank if you'll like me to choose the background for you]:
Oh boy i've never ordered GFX so can you explain how it goes?


----------



## Taj (Sep 13, 2015)

Wave 1: Marshal, Ankha, Chief 

So the hardest thing by far was Chief's tail. It barely could hang on. Also, I don't know if you can tell but I put Marshal and Ankha and medium and Chief on high. And yeah, I'm stickin with medium.

I'll probs post this multiple times because I would like everybody to see!

I'd also like to know which one is your favorite!



Spoiler




Coming up in Wave 2!: Stitches, Fauna (maybe), Beau (maybe)


----------



## Miharu (Sep 13, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I actualy beat the 2nd level!
> Stock [Feel free to leave this blank if you'll like me to choose the background for you]:
> Oh boy i've never ordered GFX so can you explain how it goes?



CONGRATS!~ Do you have a screen shot of it?  

Ohh I'll explain when I get back from work XD Ahahah for now, see you later!~ (Or you can go to my shop and look at the form, I have explanations there, just don't bump it since it's closed c: 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ACCEPTING-ANY-MORE-REQUESTS-&#10034;&#65439;*


----------



## Jacob (Sep 13, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Wave 1: Marshal, Ankha, Chief
> 
> So the hardest thing by far was Chief's tail. It barely could hang on. Also, I don't know if you can tell but I put Marshal and Ankha and medium and Chief on high. And yeah, I'm stickin with medium.
> 
> ...



Looking good!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 13, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Wave 1: Marshal, Ankha, Chief
> 
> So the hardest thing by far was Chief's tail. It barely could hang on. Also, I don't know if you can tell but I put Marshal and Ankha and medium and Chief on high. And yeah, I'm stickin with medium.
> 
> ...



Ohh nice!! I like Marshall the most x] Also try not to re-post it more than 5 times, otherwise I'll consider it spam xD (It's fine if someone asks to see it though, that's a different story c: )


----------



## roseflower (Sep 13, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Wave 1: Marshal, Ankha, Chief
> 
> So the hardest thing by far was Chief's tail. It barely could hang on. Also, I don't know if you can tell but I put Marshal and Ankha and medium and Chief on high. And yeah, I'm stickin with medium.
> 
> ...



Adorable! Good job My fave is Marshal, he looks so fluffy^^


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOOL!! AHAHA I FEEL YOUUU XD I lost over 100 lives when I first played ahahaha
> 
> YESSS!!! omg that's me and my friends ahahah it was hilarious when I showed it to them XD
> 
> Omfg ; __ ; Their prices are wayyyy too overpriced compared to the guide ; v ; But their choice since it's their shop ;D I'm not buying so I'm good ahaha I rather wait for restocks c:



X'DD Level 2 is just too much I'm at 250 lives now and I can't take it, maybe my friend can do it for me  would that count? ahaha!

And I'm trying to do the same ; p; if I spend too much now besides on birthstones/fruit I won't have any tbt to spend on candy for the secret Team Fruit event-giveaway I'm going to hold y u y



neester14 said:


> Wave 1: Marshal, Ankha, Chief
> 
> So the hardest thing by far was Chief's tail. It barely could hang on. Also, I don't know if you can tell but I put Marshal and Ankha and medium and Chief on high. And yeah, I'm stickin with medium.
> 
> ...



Awesome!  I personally like Ankha the best, but she's one of my favorite villagers so I don't think that counts xD


----------



## Taj (Sep 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohh nice!! I like Marshall the most x] Also try not to re-post it more than 5 times, otherwise I'll consider it spam xD (It's fine if someone asks to see it though, that's a different story c: )



Gotcha (forgets 5 minutes later)


----------



## himeki (Sep 13, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hm~ weren't you going to do Grelle or Undertaker?



Currently thinking of doing Ib since she's reasonably simple~


----------



## Albuns (Sep 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Currently thinking of doing Ib since she's reasonably simple~



Ib is nice, I feel doing Mary would be easier though. Since you're hair is already blonde.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> CONGRATS!~ Do you have a screen shot of it?
> 
> Ohh I'll explain when I get back from work XD Ahahah for now, see you later!~ (Or you can go to my shop and look at the form, I have explanations there, just don't bump it since it's closed c:
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ACCEPTING ANY-MORE-REQUESTS-&#10034;&#65439;*



Ugh I didn't because I had to go but I can do it again tommorow! It's not bad when you learn the little tricks and stuff.
And I'll look at it now.


----------



## himeki (Sep 13, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ib is nice, I feel doing Mary would be easier though. Since you're hair is already blonde.



Yeah, but using normal hair for cosplay is doom. Still leaning towards Ib haha.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, but using normal hair for cosplay is doom. Still leaning towards Ib haha.



If you can rock a brunette wig, then go for it! /owo/


----------



## himeki (Sep 13, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> If you can rock a brunette wig, then go for it! /owo/



actually i think I have one



Can anyone reccomend me some good circle lense shops? :3


----------



## Damniel (Sep 13, 2015)

Stock [Feel free to leave this blank if you'll like me to choose the background for you]: up to you!Skype message me what stock your gonna use? So I can make sure I like it? 
Text: My username please!
Theme: Japanese Art/cherry blossom basically match the game!
Border [y/n]: Y
Rounded [y/n]:N
Picture:http://s943.photobucket.com/user/nin10dogs4ever/media/Renders/AmaterasuRender3.png.html?sort=3&o=8 the 9/10 one, the pouncing ammy
Size: 500x150+biggest avatar size
Other:Make it look the best that you can!

This is for the sig and icon correct?


----------



## Taj (Sep 13, 2015)

Spoiler: Wave 1










Spoiler: Wave 2







Probably Wave 3: Whitney, Diana, Rosie!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 13, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Spoiler: Wave 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it'd be cute to have them as a keychain/charm sized :3
i need new charms for my 3DS @~@


----------



## Taj (Sep 13, 2015)

naekoya said:


> it'd be cute to have them as a keychain/charm sized :3
> i need new charms for my 3DS @~@



well I could try doing that. How big would you want it and what villager?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 13, 2015)

neester14 said:


> well I could try doing that. How big would you want it and what villager?



uh I'm not too great with measurements, but I mean just a small decent sized would be nice :3
bet those will sell quick! hahah


----------



## Miharu (Sep 14, 2015)

I AM FINALLY OFF WORKK WOOOOO!!!!! XD 




Lucanosa said:


> X'DD Level 2 is just too much I'm at 250 lives now and I can't take it, maybe my friend can do it for me  would that count? ahaha!
> 
> And I'm trying to do the same ; p; if I spend too much now besides on birthstones/fruit I won't have any tbt to spend on candy for the secret Team Fruit event-giveaway I'm going to hold y u y


LOOL OMG!! Ahaha don't worry I had a total of 300 something lives lost when I played ahaha I don't even remember if I passed level 2 omfg XD And pfftt of course that wouldn't count XD 

OHH!!! Sounds awesome for the secret event giveaway!!! 



MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, but using normal hair for cosplay is doom. Still leaning towards Ib haha.


OMFG YESSS!! Normal Hair for cosplay is freaking doom ; __ ; Since real hair is so thinnn jsdflksjfsd 



MayorEvvie said:


> Can anyone reccomend me some good circle lense shops? :3


pinkyparadise.com if you need circle lens ASAP
candylens.com if you don't mind waiting 1-2 months for it to arrive (Cheaper too LOL )

Some of my friends have ordered from Honeycolor.com as well, but I haven't ordered from there yet XD



Call me Daniel said:


> Stock [Feel free to leave this blank if you'll like me to choose the background for you]: up to you!Skype message me what stock your gonna use? So I can make sure I like it?
> Text: My username please!
> Theme: Japanese Art/cherry blossom basically match the game!
> Border [y/n]: Y
> ...


Sig + Icon would be 200 pps XD I thought you only wanted the sig ahaha, do you still want the icon? o: It'll be 50 pps more subtracted from your total pps


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey Guys Anyone Wanna Chat?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 14, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hey Guys Anyone Wanna Chat?



EEYYYY!~ It's been a while!!! XD How have you been?? XD How's real life treating you? c:


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

Morning ~ = w = hehe 
Can't believe I'm still up and going lol


----------



## Miharu (Sep 14, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Morning ~ = w = hehe
> Can't believe I'm still up and going lol



LOL Omg!! Morning XDD Ahaha!! Go to sleep soon!!!! <3333 (Actually I really don't want you to because I love talking to you but shhhh AHAHA but I do care about your heath jsdflksjfl)


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL Omg!! Morning XDD Ahaha!! Go to sleep soon!!!! <3333 (Actually I really don't want you to because I love talking to you but shhhh AHAHA but I do care about your heath jsdflksjfl)



I should!! ahhh the "like" button is le working again.. woohooo <3
oh how I missed it to ;w;


----------



## Miharu (Sep 14, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I should!! ahhh the "like" button is le working again.. woohooo <3
> oh how I missed it to ;w;



OMG!! I thought I was the only one that was having trouble with the "like" button!!! jsflkdsjflds It really is working now!!! Omfg XD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 14, 2015)

Miharu said:


> EEYYYY!~ It's been a while!!! XD How have you been?? XD How's real life treating you? c:



Could Have Gone Better,you?


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi everyone! Sorry haven't been active much lately. :c


----------



## Miharu (Sep 14, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Could Have Gone Better,you?


Aww!! ;v ; My day has been tiring, but looking forward to Mon-Wednesday!  I have Monday and Wednesday off so I'm exciteddd ahahaha



OreoTerror said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry haven't been active much lately. :c


HI OREOOO!~ And pfftt no need to apologize for that! x] We are all busy ahahah XD How have you been?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 14, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Aww!! ;v ; My day has been tiring, but looking forward to Mon-Wednesday!  I have Monday and Wednesday off so I'm exciteddd ahahaha
> 
> 
> HI OREOOO!~ And pfftt no need to apologize for that! x] We are all busy ahahah XD How have you been?



Lol Works Tiring Ya Out Huh?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 14, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Lol Works Tiring Ya Out Huh?



Yeah it definitely is ahaha XD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 14, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yeah it definitely is ahaha XD



I Wonder What Kinda New Rewards Your Gonna Add For The Quest???


----------



## Miharu (Sep 14, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I Wonder What Kinda New Rewards Your Gonna Add For The Quest???



Keep wondering because it won't be told until we announce it B] Mwuahahaha (I don't think we will be adding any new rewards soon. Probably until we reach a milestone ahaha XD But there will be a new feature announced Monday night. c: )


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 14, 2015)

good morningg everyone c: i have a quiz today but other than that i think today won't be too hard of a day at school!!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I AM FINALLY OFF WORKK WOOOOO!!!!! XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I thought it was a matching sig and icon together, must have read that wrong. The sigs all I want then.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 14, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> good morningg everyone c: i have a quiz today but other than that i think today won't be too hard of a day at school!!


MORNINGGG!!! OHH! Good luck with the quiz!!!  I seriously forgot it's time for you guys to go to school again since it's Monday ahahha XD



Call me Daniel said:


> Oh I thought it was a matching sig and icon together, must have read that wrong. The sigs all I want then.


Nope ahaha XD It was actually 200 pps for a matching sig and icon XD And alright!  I'll have the sig finished by Wednesday night at the latest! c:


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

4,000th POST WHOOOOO!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Alrighty thanks! Schools not so bad anymore since it decided to drop to the 70s in like 2 seconds.



NICEEE!!!! And yeah!! It's gotten A LOT cooler where I live too!! I hope it stays that way ahaha XD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm a morning person so I'm up and getting ready! But by the time I get home that will probably change.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I'm a morning person so I'm up and getting ready! But by the time I get home that will probably change.



Oh gosh, we are opposites ahahhaa I'm a night person XD I can't get up in the morning unless it's for work ahahhaa!~ Getting up in the morning is such a pain for me XD (I normally don't wake up until 12pm ish my time LOOOL Also it's currently 3:12am here so I should sleep soon ahaha )


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

Yeah I saw wondering why you were up! And 4k posts yay! When I hit 5k I want to do some kind of giveaway.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Yeah I saw wondering why you were up! And 4k posts yay! When I hit 5k I want to do some kind of giveaway.



Hahaha I'm a night owl!  AND CONGRATS ON 4k POSTS!!! XD I'm halfway to 3k ahahaha!~ Ohh what kind of giveaway do you have in mind? XD


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 14, 2015)

ayy congrats daniel!! i'm nearing 2k posts haha


----------



## Miharu (Sep 14, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> ayy congrats daniel!! i'm nearing 2k posts haha



OHH YOU CAN DO IT!!!! XDD Almost there!! D


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

Hm I guess it depends on what I'll have by 5k posts, might take a couple of weeks! But hopefully I'll get a lot of tbt/ a rare collectible to give!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hm I guess it depends on what I'll have by 5k posts, might take a couple of weeks! But hopefully I'll get a lot of tbt/ a rare collectible to give!



OHH GOOD LUCK!!!! (I'm hoping for a restockkk on collectibles and hopefully groups soon! XD )

Also good night you guys! I'm going to head to bed now ahahah I'm pretty tired XD I'll talk to you guys when I wake up


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH GOOD LUCK!!!! (I'm hoping for a restockkk on collectibles and hopefully groups soon! XD )
> 
> Also good night you guys! I'm going to head to bed now ahahah I'm pretty tired XD I'll talk to you guys when I wake up


Good night!


----------



## Taj (Sep 14, 2015)

mornin.

I have yet to read the replies


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 14, 2015)

Morning guys  how's it going? (Still all teary over neesterooni's speech...)


----------



## Taj (Sep 14, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Morning guys  how's it going? (Still all teary over neesterooni's speech...)



Long? I haven't read it yet


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey Danny!!! You're up! I've got to get your Blanche out!!! She's on vacay in my other town but I need to get to cycling on there anyway. Btw, I wrote you a book pretty much. Fair warning beware.

- - - Post Merge - - -



neester14 said:


> Long? I haven't read it yet



I was on break (at the end of the night at work) when i finally got to read it. (I went in at 3:15 yesterday and didn't get a break til about 9:30, 30 min before we close.) I bawled my eyes out. You amaze me young one. You've been through soooo much and still have such a positive attitude. It amazes me. I, in turn, Pm'ed you a (rather long, though not as long as yours), back story of sorts.


----------



## Taj (Sep 14, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hey Danny!!! You're up! I've got to get your Blanche out!!! She's on vacay in my other town but I need to get to cycling on there anyway. Btw, I wrote you a book pretty much. Fair warning beware.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh OK XD
That means I have to rush Kevin out as I don't have room


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 14, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Oh OK XD
> That means I have to rush Kevin out as I don't have room



NO rush! I have 3 towns I am working from today. I FINALLY got Filbert plotted LATE last night, so I will need to move someone out of there first, and then I will work on the other town (where Blanche is).  I still have 5 villagers from my main town on vacay in that town, so I can get one of them first. If Blanche pings, I will let you know and just hold her until you're ready.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey Neester, I also sent you a pm with our acnl story. Its pretty cute. I think you'll get a kick out of it.


----------



## Taj (Sep 14, 2015)

Due to being highly requested and I am a people pleaser, please welcome Filbert!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 14, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Due to being highly requested and I am a people pleaser, please welcome Filbert!
> 
> View attachment 147243



OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! LUV LUV LUV it!!!!! Will be buying Filbert and Stitches!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oooohhhh idea!!!! I will just have to watch for your shop to open and start buying my villagers as you make them. Then I can make a real life banner sig with your perlers to hang on my wall!!!!

I can get a fun patterned fleece or felt and some wooden letters to paint and make a big shadow box!!!!


----------



## Taj (Sep 14, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! LUV LUV LUV it!!!!! Will be buying Filbert and Stitches!!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



So I'm guessing I'm going to make Bunnie, Francine, Chrissy, Diana, Bam, Static, Peanut?


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 14, 2015)

neester14 said:


> So I'm guessing I'm going to make Bunnie, Francine, Chrissy, Diana, Bam, Static, Peanut?



Eventually yes!!! My hubby has been telling me to give him some Christmas ideas!!! Other than eventually wanting series 2 of the hhd Amiibo cards I  wasn't sure what to tell him. Now I have a great idea!!! He can buy me perlers and make me a custom shadow box!!!


----------



## Taj (Sep 14, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Eventually yes!!! My hubby has been telling me to give him some Christmas ideas!!! Other than eventually wanting series 2 of the hhd Amiibo cards I  wasn't sure what to tell him. Now I have a great idea!!! He can buy me perlers and make me a custom shadow box!!!



Well I read everbodies replies except for DaCoSim's. And I'm happy to say Jacob's reply was 1 sentence. Boys will be boys


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 14, 2015)

I MIGHT be being biased....... BUT..... Filbert is your cutest one so far!!!!!!!! (though they are ALL fabulous!!!!!) BTW, I'll prob buy Fauna and Beau as well and make a shadow box for Aleshapie 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey Neester, here is my art that Ardrey did for me. I won one of the raffles to be able to buy with tbt for instead of rlc. She really is amazeballs!!!


----------



## Taj (Sep 14, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> I MIGHT be being biased....... BUT..... Filbert is your cutest one so far!!!!!!!! (though they are ALL fabulous!!!!!) BTW, I'll prob buy Fauna and Beau as well and make a shadow box for Aleshapie
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hey Neester, here is my art that Ardrey did for me. I won one of the raffles to be able to buy with tbt for instead of rlc. She really is amazeballs!!!



Wow cool! I do have that Static from peoyne's giveaway so I'll cross him off the list.

And I don't have the right color beads for some of them (Bunnie and I'm running out of blue)

But I'll try to get some done today! But no gurantees (dentist)


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 14, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Wow cool! I do have that Static from peoyne's giveaway so I'll cross him off the list.
> 
> And I don't have the right color beads for some of them (Bunnie and I'm running out of blue)
> 
> But I'll try to get some done today! But no gurantees (dentist)



No rush at all!!!! Christmas is quite a ways away  Take your time! I need to go to hobby lobby soon. I am making a letter hangy thing for my friend for her baby shower, so I'll pick up my DaCoSim and Birdsong letters when I go!!! But I prob wont even do that til the end of the week.


----------



## Taj (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm thinking of pricing each villager at around 2.50 USD but could go lower. Any objections?


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm good paying $3 each!!! Btw, eBay has great deals on beads. 1000 for $1.83 plus free ship from China. Not sure if you get a better deal than that. Lmk.

- - - Post Merge - - -

If eBay has a better deal than you get lmk, and I can PayPal you $$$ so you can order some more beads!!! I put like 20 dif ones in my cart but wasn't sure what colors you need. I'd be more than happy to add to the bead fund as well as paying for my babies!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

LOOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKK!!!!! We have babies!!!!  






Born this morning!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

O: BABY BIRDIEES!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 14, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> O: BABY BIRDIEES!



They're soooo cute and tiny!!!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> They're soooo cute and tiny!!!



And soon to be fluffy!! x3


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I AM FINALLY OFF WORKK WOOOOO!!!!! XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! AND YES I HAVE SUPER THIN HAIR TOO E.E

I was actually thinking of going to pinkyparidise~ The problem is, my eyes are blue and the character's eyes are red e.e


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Thanks! AND YES I HAVE SUPER THIN HAIR TOO E.E
> 
> I was actually thinking of going to pinkyparidise~ The problem is, my eyes are blue and the character's eyes are red e.e



Red contact lenses? o:


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Red contact lenses? o:


Yeah, but the problem is with the pupil-usually they have some bleed range meaning that the blue will show....


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, but the problem is with the pupil-usually they have some bleed range meaning that the blue will show....



Awh, darn..


----------



## Taj (Sep 14, 2015)

@naekoya

I tried to make a mini version! It's in comparison to an 8x11 sheet of paper

Let me know what you think!



Spoiler


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

neester14 said:


> @naekoya
> 
> I tried to make a mini version! It's in comparison to an 8x11 sheet of paper
> 
> ...



Omg! Yess that is adorable!! <3 *0*


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

guys i am freaking out right now

i have homework due for tomorrow, and the teacher told us it was "homework 1"

NONE OF THE HOMEWORKS ON THE WEBSITE HAVE NUMBERS ;w;w;w;


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> guys i am freaking out right now
> 
> i have homework due for tomorrow, and the teacher told us it was "homework 1"
> 
> NONE OF THE HOMEWORKS ON THE WEBSITE HAVE NUMBERS ;w;w;w;



Walk into class and yell out "OBJECTION!" then explain the loophole.
Afterwards, go home and tell me the results.


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Walk into class and yell out "OBJECTION!" then explain the loophole.
> Afterwards, go home and tell me the results.



believe it or not, I don't want isolation.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

You can always just email the teacher if anything lol


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

naekoya said:


> You can always just email the teacher if anything lol



i already tried but its 5pm now and im scared e.e


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i already tried but its 5pm now and im scared e.e



5pm is still relatively early, it's better than just sitting there worrying about it.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i already tried but its 5pm now and im scared e.e



Any of your classmate might know? If anything just let your teacher know you didn't know which ONE was the hw xD


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Any of your classmate might know? If anything just let your teacher know you didn't know which ONE was the hw xD



i texted the only person I knew from the class, and she doesnt like me very much nowdays e.e


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i texted the only person I knew from the class, and she doesnt like me very much nowdays e.e



What!! Really.. what does that got to do with school related stuff. Tell her to grow up =_= like seriously we are not in elementary now goodness ~


----------



## Taj (Sep 14, 2015)

naekoya said:


> What!! Really.. what does that got to do with school related stuff. Tell her to grow up =_= like seriously we are not in elementary now goodness ~



welcome to high school


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

naekoya said:


> What!! Really.. what does that got to do with school related stuff. Tell her to grow up =_= like seriously we are not in elementary now goodness ~



she genuinely just ignores me when I talk to her and huffs when she gets told that she has to work with me...


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

neester14 said:


> welcome to high school


Yes.. been there but never have I had anyone dislike me for no apparent reasons though lol xD



MayorEvvie said:


> she genuinely just ignores me when I talk to her and huffs when she gets told that she has to work with me...


How rude... what a snooty little girl smh ~
We'll w.e that's on her lol


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

I really want a chibi sig of all my ocs but they're all roc :/
Oh and do you guys like my new sig?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I really want a chibi sig of all my ocs but they're all roc :/
> Oh and do you guys like my new sig?



Yep, it looks warm and fancy~


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

Yeah it's pink!! ^^


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Yep, it looks warm and fancy~



Haha thanks! Anyone know any chibi/mayor artist that accept tbt? 
Typing in Chem class because It's easy/boring.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Haha thanks! Anyone know any chibi/mayor artist that accept tbt?
> Typing in Chem class because It's easy/boring.



I nearly failed chem last year, the tests counted for so much of your grade... ;u;


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

hello daniel o/ artist over herreeee


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm in chem honors so we will be learning chem for the first half of the year and physics for the second half. How grade are you in alby?

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> hello daniel o/ artist over herreeee



Yo I'll contact you when I get home! Can't fill out orders right now because my signal here sucks.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I'm in chem honors so we will be learning chem for the first half of the year and physics for the second half. How grade are you in alby?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



11th, we learned Chemistry last year and Physics this year.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> 11th, we learned Chemistry last year and Physics this year.



I'm a sophomore and because we're honor kids the want to scram 2 subjects in one year..then I can take ap chem and ap biology.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 14, 2015)

Ughhhhhhh....... I loathed physics.  LUVED Chemistry though!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I'm a sophomore and because we're honor kids the want to scram 2 subjects in one year..then I can take ap chem and ap biology.



Some people had the choice to cut their lunch period for doubling up on Algebra 2 and Geometry. Never heard of someone taking an Honors class before AP though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> Ughhhhhhh....... I loathed physics.  LUVED Chemistry though!



So far, it's just numbers... and more numbers...
Help me. ;-;


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm taking geometry now and ap English and ap U.S. history, are you supposed to take ap before honors?


----------



## Taj (Sep 14, 2015)

Resetting Town! 
Round 1: Molly, Derwin, Stinky, Bruce, Timbra
Round 2: Felicity, Deli, Sterling, Vladimir, Celia
Round 3: Whitney, Poppy, Sparro, Clyde, Pippy

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm taking Physics, Calculus, and AP History


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 14, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Resetting Town!
> Round 1: Molly, Derwin, Stinky, Bruce, Timbra
> Round 2: Felicity, Deli, Sterling, Vladimir, Celia
> Round 3: Whitney, Poppy, Sparro, Clyde, Pippy
> ...



Ohhhhh, I would have kept the first. LUV Molly, Bruce and Derwin!!!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I'm taking geometry now and ap English and ap U.S. history, are you supposed to take ap before honors?



That's how it is at my school. Most of my friends are taking AP class, but none of them are in Honors as far as I know.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 14, 2015)

I need to get on acnl. Hmmmm..... which town shall I start in??? I need to kick someone out of main, so I can move another baby back in, and I need to get one of my babies to move (or Neester's Blanche) from another town, AND I need to move Dotty out of Patronus so I can make room for Erik..... decisions decisions.

OH, and I'm starving, so i really should go get some food.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

oh here it's the exact opposite, but ap is harder so its probably the same for you.


----------



## Taj (Sep 14, 2015)

Sounds like a busy time. I still don't know which town I'll settle with but I just restarted a town with Barold, Francine, Stinky, Jambetter and Chrissy XD


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

Oh wow... the btch girl texted me back saying "Sorry, but who is this"?

Meaning she wiped me off her phone.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Oh wow... the btch girl texted me back saying "Sorry, but who is this"?
> 
> Meaning she wiped me off her phone.



She sounds like a reeaal arse. .__.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Oh wow... the btch girl texted me back saying "Sorry, but who is this"?
> 
> Meaning she wiped me off her phone.



Wait what happened?


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Wait what happened?



Read the last few pages e.e


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 14, 2015)

OOhhhh Fran AND Chrissy as starters???? That's nuts!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Oh wow... the btch girl texted me back saying "Sorry, but who is this"?
> 
> Meaning she wiped me off her phone.



Email the teacher. She really needs to know there is some unclear stuff with the homework.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Read the last few pages e.e



Just read she sounds like a total shrew, but just email the teacher.


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> OOhhhh Fran AND Chrissy as starters???? That's nuts!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yep,I have done. Mum says shell write a note if I dont get a response.


----------



## Taj (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm about to read DaCoSim's reply. Wish me luck guys


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 14, 2015)

neester14 said:


> I'm about to read DaCoSim's reply. Wish me luck guys



LUCK!!!!  I did a little of what you did and gave you a partial history.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

neester14 said:


> I'm about to read DaCoSim's reply. Wish me luck guys



Good luck!


----------



## Taj (Sep 14, 2015)

Aha! Name revealed! Pretty similar to mine


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

bleh, trying to  pixel fantasy creatures are hard


----------



## Taj (Sep 14, 2015)

Ah, an empty inbox. So peaceful


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 14, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Ah, an empty inbox. So peaceful



Not for LONG!!!! HA! Yep, very similar names we have


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 14, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Ah, an empty inbox. So peaceful


waits for a reply in the corner,,


----------



## Taj (Sep 14, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> waits for a reply in the corner,,



eventually

- - - Post Merge - - -

dentist time. Whoopee


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

Getting out of school now! Evive I can talk more about the art soon .


----------



## Jacob (Sep 14, 2015)

So um 6k by tonight?


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Getting out of school now! Evive I can talk more about the art soon .



Great 

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH MY GOD.

I GOT BACK FROM THE TEACHER, AND SHE SENT ME A LINK.

The link was to the folder where i was.

and she didnt tell me which one it was, and told me to ask a friend next time. i did.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> So um 6k by tonight?



You got it dude!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 14, 2015)

Def 6K by tonight!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Speaking of 6k, I am ALMOST at 6K myself!!!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Def 6K by tonight!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Speaking of 6k, I am ALMOST at 6K myself!!!


Congrats on your almost achievement!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 14, 2015)

THX!!!! It would be SO cool if my 6K post was on this thread's 6k post!!!!


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Congrats on your almost achievement!



Have you decided on art?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Have you decided on art?



Just pmed you about that


----------



## Taj (Sep 14, 2015)

CAPTIAN FALCON AMIIBO CAME YAAAAAS

*cough cough* oh hi there


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Just pmed you about that



Nope, got no PM.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Nope, got no PM.



Oh..crap gotta to that again then, one sec.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Resent!


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Oh..crap gotta to that again then, one sec.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Resent!


Still nothing


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 14, 2015)

neester14 said:


> CAPTIAN FALCON AMIIBO CAME YAAAAAS
> 
> *cough cough* oh hi there



HEY! Hey YOU! I just sent you some ideas.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

Hello everyone! 
seems pretty lively in here x3


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi Jane!


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

I've just heard the poka poka song and I can't stop singing!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi senpai~


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

x.x


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 14, 2015)

Quest #3! See that sigggay!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

Oh wait evive is it friends only for pms? I think it may be that.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hi Jane!





Alby-Kun said:


> Hi senpai~



hello hello ~ 
what's new ^^


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey peeps! I got a spare DrMario amiibo (for DaCoSim...who already got it!!) Anyone having a hard time finding him?


----------



## Taj (Sep 14, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Hey peeps! I got a spare DrMario amiibo (for DaCoSim...who already got it!!) Anyone having a hard time finding him?



Me, but I'm broke XD

I got EVERY other amiibo!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hello hello ~
> what's new ^^



Nothing much, just sitting here watching videos.
You?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hello hello ~
> what's new ^^



Nothing much, just sitting here watching videos.
You?


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 14, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Me, but I'm broke XD
> 
> I got EVERY other amiibo!



Geezzz, you would have to be SOOOOO far away!!!


----------



## Taj (Sep 14, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hello hello ~
> what's new ^^



doing some uh strange things with my ammibos. (I just found out Ness's finger perfectly pokes Captain Falcon's booty)


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 14, 2015)

Neester: Hmm. Maybe we can strike a deal...LOL I am looking for a popsicle/ice cream set.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Nothing much, just sitting here watching videos.
> You?



ahh i see c:
just selling my cake collectible atm hehe


----------



## Taj (Sep 14, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Neester: Hmm. Maybe we can strike a deal...LOL I am looking for a popsicle/ice cream set.



ooh trading! Idk yet, I'm kinda torn with my popsicle. Maybe 

And the soft reset of the minute is Felicity, Genji, Skye, Gigi and Barold!

See? 3 great villagers, 2 awful villagers

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> ahh i see c:
> just selling my cake collectible atm hehe



over cake collectibles?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

naekoya said:


> ahh i see c:
> just selling my cake collectible atm hehe



Ooh, what's the asking price? o:


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 14, 2015)

Thank you DaCoSim for my BEAuTIFUL blue feather! Trying to be like you now! I needa blue candy! No chance of a blue mote of flame, tho!


----------



## Taj (Sep 14, 2015)

Oh I just realized my inbox was full X)


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

neester14 said:


> over cake collectibles?


haha for tbt.. so broke atm ; n; </3



Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh, what's the asking price? o:


350tbt :3


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 14, 2015)

neester14 said:


> ooh trading! Idk yet, I'm kinda torn with my popsicle. Maybe
> 
> And the soft reset of the minute is Felicity, Genji, Skye, Gigi and Barold!
> 
> ...



Hmm. Let me know if you change your mind.  I may just return him. But, I would MUCH rather get him to someone who needs him!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

naekoya said:


> haha for tbt.. so broke atm ; n; </3
> 
> 
> 350tbt :3



That's pretty expensive considering the shop prices... XD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

Hello everyone!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 14, 2015)

Yep Neese, your IB is FULL!!!


----------



## Taj (Sep 14, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Yep Neese, your IB is FULL!!!



HEY it was EMPTY less than 24 hours ago! I WONDER who kept pming me! XD


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hello everyone!



Hi Daniel!

- - - Post Merge - - -



neester14 said:


> HEY it was EMPTY less than 24 hours ago! I WONDER who kept pming me! XD



Not me of course... it was Jack the spooky pumpkin...


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hello everyone!



'Sup home skillet?


----------



## Taj (Sep 14, 2015)

JESUS CHRIST 3 PM'S REALLY?


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 14, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Thank you DaCoSim for my BEAuTIFUL blue feather! Trying to be like you now! I needa blue candy! No chance of a blue mote of flame, tho!



Almost HW. I'm sure candies will be back


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> That's pretty expensive considering the shop prices... XD


haha not really Murray sold the cakes for even 400tbt 



Call me Daniel said:


> Hello everyone!


hey Daniel ~ how's it going c:


----------



## Taj (Sep 14, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Almost HW. I'm sure candies will be back



Almost homework?

5 minutes later

oooooohhhhh


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 14, 2015)

neester14 said:


> JESUS CHRIST 3 PM'S REALLY?



HEY! I was responding to YOU punkity punk!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 14, 2015)

HEYYY GUYS!!!! <333 Omg I slept in for so long ahahaha XD It feels good to finally be on my day off!! I get to relax ahahaha I was reading a really cute manga called Haru Matsu Bokura sjdfksjfds it made my heart beat so fast AHAHAHA the guys are so freaking hot omg




MayorEvvie said:


> Thanks! AND YES I HAVE SUPER THIN HAIR TOO E.E
> 
> I was actually thinking of going to pinkyparidise~ The problem is, my eyes are blue and the character's eyes are red e.e


OHH!! Try to Vassen Cloud Nine Series! I love those <3 They show up really well for me! I've read some reviews where people had blue eyes, and the colors showed up good for them too!  (My eyes are naturally brown XD ) 



Jacob_lawall said:


> So um 6k by tonight?


YEEEEEE WE ARE ALMOST THEREEE



DaCoSim said:


> Def 6K by tonight!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Speaking of 6k, I am ALMOST at 6K myself!!!


OMG CONGRATS!! JUST A FEW MORE POSTS FOR YOU!!! XD



aleshapie said:


> Quest #3! See that sigggay!


YEEE!!! I'll update your Quest Log soon!!


----------



## Taj (Sep 14, 2015)

Yeah I'm making a different kind of speech now! A slideshow! Mith music! Except that aint possible xc so i'll give you the link and you listen while you read!

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> HEY! I was responding to YOU punkity punk!



Oh REALLY? I SEE

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiSt-C0Ab14

WARNING!: ITS A CREEPYPASTA. DO NOT WATCH UNLESS YOU GOT THE GUTS!

But i just wanted to share this because I got really paranoid


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

naekoya said:


> haha not really Murray sold the cakes for eBen 400tbt
> 
> 
> hey Daniel ~ how's it going c:



Hello I'm doing well how are you?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hello I'm doing well how are you?



that's good! 
ah just debating if I should rearrange one of my rooms and turn it into a Halloween theme or not x3 hehe


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

naekoya said:


> that's good!
> ah just debating if I should rearrange one of my rooms and turn it into a Halloween theme or not x3 hehe



I have a museum room arrange with spooky and creepy set stuff!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 14, 2015)

I am going to miss the 6k post!!!!! Gotta go to work soon


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

@Daniel
Anyone can PM me


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I have a museum room arrange with spooky and creepy set stuff!



nicee! so yeah it's either that or probably wait till Christmas and go all out on the deco xD


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

naekoya said:


> that's good!
> ah just debating if I should rearrange one of my rooms and turn it into a Halloween theme or not x3 hehe



That sounds awesome!


my room is a tip e.e


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 14, 2015)

Soo...what was the meaning of HW, neester?! I am still trying to figure it out. 

I am old, don't laugh at me!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> That sounds awesome!
> 
> 
> my room is a tip e.e



Haha no worries.. I think one of my rooms I need to rework on too @__@


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 14, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> I am going to miss the 6k post!!!!! Gotta go to work soon



Look at your posts!!!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

oh dang.. did I really pass up Miharu? 
hahah! whoa @v@


----------



## Taj (Sep 14, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Soo...what was the meaning of HW, neester?! I am still trying to figure it out.
> 
> I am old, don't laugh at me!



Halloween XD

I'm stupid so don't laugh at me. I'm taking calculus at 16 :c


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Haha no worries.. I think one of my rooms I need to rework on too @__@



Unfortunately, they won't let me have the computer until I clean it ;w;


----------



## Taj (Sep 14, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh dang.. did I really pass up Miharu?
> hahah! whoa @v@



jeez louise

OK when you passed Jacob I was like whoa OK

But now damn


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Halloween XD
> 
> I'm stupid so don't laugh at me. I'm taking calculus at 16 :c


what's calculus


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Halloween XD
> 
> I'm stupid so don't laugh at me. I'm taking calculus at 16 :c


I use to LOVE halloween.. all them free candies yo! haha



MayorEvvie said:


> Unfortunately, they won't let me have the computer until I clean it ;w;


oh o__o clean it? meaning by wiping out the virus and stuff?



neester14 said:


> jeez louise
> 
> OK when you passed Jacob I was like whoa OK
> 
> But now damn



hahah I didn't know! till I just checked today xD


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

oh no clean my room 


I was actually gonna factory-reset it when I get it


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

I never like Halloween...not into that kind of creepy vibe during the time.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> what's calculus



The bane of my existence.


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 14, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Halloween XD
> 
> I'm stupid so don't laugh at me. I'm taking calculus at 16 :c



DUH..Halloween! I am not sure that is an "approved abbreviation", Dana! 

16 & taking Calculus? Yup, complete dumbarse.. REALLY?!  Would you believe that over 90% of US kids do not take calculus in high school at all?! I took it in 11th grade, but I was the youngest...


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

GUYS SERIOUSLY WTF IS CALCULUS


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I never like Halloween...not into that kind of creepy vibe during the time.



So, then I am guessing you bought those candies?! (Instead of earning them during HW)


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> GUYS SERIOUSLY WTF IS CALCULUS



The highest form of a Math class you can take in High school.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

I will take calc when I'm 16 too meaning next year, I'm the youngest of almost all my classes.


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> GUYS SERIOUSLY WTF IS CALCULUS



High level math based on theories and equations with lots of letters. 

My rule: MATH AND LETTERS DO NOT MIX!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> GUYS SERIOUSLY WTF IS CALCULUS



The study the change in math.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> oh no clean my room
> 
> 
> I was actually gonna factory-reset it when I get it



Ohh I see ahaha xD gotcha ~


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> High level math based on theories and equations with lots of letters.
> 
> My rule: MATH AND LETTERS DO NOT MIX!



Ya, you can't just dump numbers into alphabet soup.


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> The highest form of a Math class you can take in High school.



sounds easy enough.
send me a calculus question, I dare you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



aleshapie said:


> High level math based on theories and equations with lots of letters.
> 
> My rule: MATH AND LETTERS DO NOT MIX!


algebra?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> So, then I am guessing you bought those candies?! (Instead of earning them during HW)



i was on hiatus when Halloween happened but I like the event it's self just not the Holliday. These candies were given away to me actually.


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> sounds easy enough.
> send me a calculus question, I dare you.



LOL... Trust me, it is anything but easy!!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> sounds easy enough.
> send me a calculus question, I dare you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



HAHA, NOPE.
Ask someone proficient in it. I hate math.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I never like Halloween...not into that kind of creepy vibe during the time.



Aw :c
yeah for me I love horror movies and haunted house theme parks etc ~ 
it just get your adrenaline pumping and going! hehe


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> i was on hiatus when Halloween happened but I like the event it's self just not the Holliday. These candies were given away to me actually.



The event on TBT is tons o fun! Don't be on hiatus this year!!


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> HAHA, NOPE.
> Ask someone proficient in it. I hate math.


lol, u scared bro?


and I'm kinda working on a-level maths ATM so

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> Aw :c
> yeah for me I love horror movies and haunted house theme parks etc ~
> it just get your adrenaline pumping and going! hehe


I love horror games (2d) tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -



aleshapie said:


> The event on TBT is tons o fun! Don't be on hiatus this year!!



Wasn't here last year, what's it like?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 14, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh dang.. did I really pass up Miharu?
> hahah! whoa @v@



YEEEE ahaha I told you, you would have passed me up soon XD Been too busy with work so less posts ahahaha XD Go Baeeee <3


----------



## Taj (Sep 14, 2015)

neester14 said:


> WARNING!: ITS A CREEPYPASTA. DO NOT WATCH UNLESS YOU GOT THE GUTS!
> 
> But i just wanted to share this because I got really paranoid



I'm just wondering if anybody did have the guts to watch it


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> lol, u scared bro?
> 
> 
> and I'm kinda working on a-level maths ATM so
> ...



No, it's because I'm not taking Calculus so I don't have an equation.
And I think Math in the UK is different from here, but I'm not sure.


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> sounds easy enough.
> send me a calculus question, I dare you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...




Here ya go:


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> lol, u scared bro?
> 
> 
> and I'm kinda working on a-level maths ATM so
> ...



yeee ~ -high5- ;D


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YEEEE ahaha I told you, you would have passed me up soon XD Been too busy with work so less posts ahahaha XD Go Baeeee <3



Hi Miharu!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> lol, u scared bro?
> 
> 
> and I'm kinda working on a-level maths ATM so
> ...



http://en.allexperts.com/q/Calculus-2063/2009/7/Question-Calculus.htm
And aleshia I don't plan on going to hiatus this year since before my tbt friends left so I left. But now I have a new batch of friends!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Here ya go:



Is this AP Calc?!
PLEASE TELL ME THIS IS AP CALC.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hi Miharu!



HIIII!~ HOW ARE YOUUU XD


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Here ya go:



doesn't count u got it from giigle


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> lol, u scared bro?
> 
> 
> and I'm kinda working on a-level maths ATM so
> ...


 
DaCo can explain HW better. (I am trying to torment her. She is trying to be quiet)


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HIIII!~ HOW ARE YOUUU XD



IM GOOD THANKS WHAT AVOUT YOIUUU

I JUST NABBED 6kth post hahahah


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> doesn't count u got it from giigle



I can't type all that crap in!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Daco! You missed the 6000th post!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 14, 2015)

DAMN!!!!!! I missed it!!!!


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

#swag


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YEEEE ahaha I told you, you would have passed me up soon XD Been too busy with work so less posts ahahaha XD Go Baeeee <3



Hello~ 
I will surpass you too!


----------



## Taj (Sep 14, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> DAMN!!!!!! I missed it!!!!



HA! NICE TRY BUT NOPE! NOPE NOPE NOPE!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

Haha grats on Evvie for the 6000th post! woohooo c:


----------



## Taj (Sep 14, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Haha grats on Evvie for the 6000th post! woohooo c:



Haay I got the 10000th post on Ava's giveaway


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

Gratz, Evvie~


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 14, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> DAMN!!!!!! I missed it!!!!



I am so sad for you!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YEEEE ahaha I told you, you would have passed me up soon XD Been too busy with work so less posts ahahaha XD Go Baeeee <3



I know D;
just trying to keep TP up and going as much as possible while you and Jacob are away! lol


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

GUYS RECCOMEND SOME ANIMU


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 14, 2015)

Headed into work, guys. PM me if you need dat Dr Mario!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> GUYS RECCOMEND SOME ANIMU



Want something reeeaaal dark?


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Want something reeeaaal dark?



no hentai please


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> GUYS RECCOMEND SOME ANIMU



Madoka Magica was really good.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> no hentai please



Rainbow Nisha Rokubou no Shichinin


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> no hentai please



hahah! omg.. i'm crying x'D


----------



## Miharu (Sep 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> IM GOOD THANKS WHAT AVOUT YOIUUU
> 
> I JUST NABBED 6kth post hahahah


AAHAH CONGRATS!!! OMG XD



naekoya said:


> I know D;
> just trying to keep TP up and going as much as possible while you and Jacob are away! lol


YEEEE THANKS BAE <3


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> no hentai please



What's that?
I can recommend 
Madoka Magica
Free!
My little monster 
Junjou Romantica


----------



## Jacob (Sep 14, 2015)

To the ones concerned, Soul Eater is my favorite so watch that!


And I am currently doing hw, almost done. I will be back afterward.
Thanks for 6k guys!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> What's that?
> I can recommend
> Madoka Magica
> Free!
> ...



Hehe, My Little Monster's a good one~


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> To the ones concerned, Soul Eater is my favorite so watch that!
> 
> 
> And I am currently doing hw, almost done. I will be back afterward.
> Thanks for 6k guys!


Your welcome.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 14, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> I am so sad for you!



Ugh!!! Lol!!! Was talking to my sis in law. 



neester14 said:


> Haay I got the 10000th post on Ava's giveaway


I remember that!!!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> What's that?
> I can recommend
> Madoka Magica
> Free!
> ...



just a very explicit.. type of anime for adults x3


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

i asked some friends from another website
First response?
person: boku no pico 



Might try Chibunyo!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

naekoya said:


> just a very explicit.. type of anime for adults x3



Yes, it's the secret to adulthood. Don't go on a journey searching for it until you're 18 though. You'll never find it otherwise. xD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

naekoya said:


> just a very explicit.. type of anime for adults x3



Oh, Ohhh okay...
But watch those anime I recommended they're short so you won't be watching seasons or long stuff like that.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Yes, it's the secret to adulthood. Don't go on a journey searching for it until you're 18 though. You'll never find it otherwise. xD



ikr haha goodness xD


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Yes, it's the secret to adulthood. Don't go on a journey searching for it until you're 18 though. You'll never find it otherwise. xD



actually yeah you can find it under 18 just google it

And no, I don't know fro certain because believe it or not, I don't search for that.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> actually yeah you can find it under 18 just google it
> 
> And no, I don't know fro certain because believe it or not, I don't search for that.



Shh, don't encourage them!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Shh, don't encourage them!



Id rather not be tainted from the Internet.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Id rather not be tainted from the Internet.



Good, let it ease in. There's no need to absorb it all at once.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Good, let it ease in. There's no need to absorb it all at once.



I'd rather not let any of it in.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I'd rather not let any of it in.



Better to know what it is now and let it not ruin your mentality later on, but that's just me.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

yeah sooner or later you'll get to know and learn crazy stuff over net ~
whether you like it or not x3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Better to know what it is now and let it not ruin your mentality later on, but that's just me.



hahah yeah also.. are you mature enough to handle it mentally is another question ;3


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 14, 2015)

cri

im here


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

hi


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> cri
> 
> im here





MayorEvvie said:


> hi



hello you guys =w=


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah sooner or later you'll get to know and learn crazy stuff over net ~
> whether you like it or not x3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Yeah I just looked up the definition, I knew it existed but didn't know it had a name.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah sooner or later you'll get to know and learn crazy stuff over net ~
> whether you like it or not x3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I am, I just look at it as two weirdly shaped potatoes reeaally close to each other. And there's gravy everywhere.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Yeah I just looked up the definition, I knew it existed but didn't know it had a name.



Yea, well least now you'll know when someone mentions that word 
to just stay away ~ hahah


----------



## Jacob (Sep 14, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I am, I just look at it as two weirdly shaped potatoes reeaally close to each other. And there's gravy everywhere.



HAHAHA


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

Dog must be taken out... Brb.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> I am, I just look at it as two weirdly shaped potatoes reeaally close to each other. And there's gravy everywhere.



I think I saw that in a KFC commercial.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

Oh dang.. Nintendo servers are down atm T^T


----------



## Jacob (Sep 14, 2015)

OK I am going to have to cut this conversation about that stuff here.
I do not want this thread closed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> Oh dang.. Nintendo servers are down atm T^T



seriously??


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Oh dang.. Nintendo servers are down atm T^T




Why?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> OK I am going to have to cut this conversation about that stuff here.
> I do not want this thread closed.



What conversation?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> OK I am going to have to cut this conversation about that stuff here.
> I do not want this thread closed.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...





MayorEvvie said:


> Why?



they are having a server maintenance o_o
so have to keep checking their web site if it is back on or not ~


----------



## Jacob (Sep 14, 2015)

naekoya said:


> they are having a server maintenance o_o
> so have to keep checking their web site if it is back on or not ~



omg no!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> omg no!



Dang I was doing something when the servers shut.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

yeah so as of now.. don't know the exact time they'll be back on again ; n; -weeps-


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Dang I was doing something when the servers shut.



lol im like why now


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

Did they warn people they were going to do this?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Did they warn people they were going to do this?



I didn't get any warnings at all.. just shut down when I was trying to invite someone over for a trade @__@
and went to their site and yeah they're having issues


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 14, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I didn't get any warnings at all.. just shut down when I was trying to invite someone over for a trade @__@
> and went to their site and yeah they're having issues



same... Daniel was gonna come to visit and it said the servers are down oAo


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> same... Daniel was gonna come to visit and it said the servers are down oAo



yeah! bummer D:
hopefully this resolves soon ~
I was in a middle of a trade too ; ~;


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> same... Daniel was gonna come to visit and it said the servers are down oAo



it Sucks I can finish when the servers get back.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

oh wow so it only effected ACNL & Mario Kart 7 now 
@__@ goodness.. what is going on


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh wow so it only effected ACNL & Mario Kart 7 now
> @__@ goodness.. what is going on



The world must be ending.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> The world must be ending.



ikr.. if Nintendo is down what is there left for us T^T </3


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

naekoya said:


> ikr.. if Nintendo is down what is there left for us T^T </3



Nothing at all, will I have to resort to Xbox live *shiver*


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Nothing at all, will I have to resort to Xbox live *shiver*



haha omg.. yeah xD only if they gave us a est time when it'll be up by pftt..


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

Yeah I'm just waiting for it to get back up.


----------



## Taj (Sep 14, 2015)

About to iron villagers Kid Cat, Lolly and Rosie! Then I'll have 10!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

LOLLY IS LIFE.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

neester14 said:


> About to iron villagers Kid Cat, Lolly and Rosie! Then I'll have 10!



yayy for Lolly! :3


----------



## Taj (Sep 14, 2015)

OK so Lolly was the only one that isn't awful XD Kid Cat's arm kept falling off!

Lmk your favorite!


Spoiler








Coming Up: Chrissy, Francine and Bam!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

neester14 said:


> OK so Lolly was the only one that isn't awful XD Kid Cat's arm kept falling off!
> 
> Lmk your favorite!
> 
> ...



I actually love how Marshal & Beau turned out! o:
wouldn't mind getting a charm of them ~
that'd be awesome!
great work Danny!!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey Guys What You Doing?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hey Guys What You Doing?



hey! welcome back ~
just waiting for Nintendo servers to come back online :c
how have you been?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hey Guys What You Doing?



Hello! I'm doing fine how about you?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

Yesss servers are back on!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Yesss servers are back on!



awesome! yayy c:


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

Looks like I won't have to go to Xbox live! Yay


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Looks like I won't have to go to Xbox live! Yay



haha whew ~ xD
the trades shall continue!! wooo


----------



## Jacob (Sep 14, 2015)

naekoya said:


> haha whew ~ xD
> the trades shall continue!! wooo



Love the new lineup ;D


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Love the new lineup ;D



hahah thank you! =w=


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 14, 2015)

Peeking in while I'm at work


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Peeking in while I'm at work



Peeping Tom!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

Double post noo


----------



## Jacob (Sep 14, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Peeking in while I'm at work



Congrats on 6k posts DaCo!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 14, 2015)

Ugh Need Art Of My New OC!,But Broke!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 14, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Congrats on 6k posts DaCo!



Thank you dear Jacob 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> Peeping Tom!



That's right!!! So you all better be behaving!!!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

I spend wayyyy to much time here on a weekday, I'm top poster by 95 posts...


----------



## Miharu (Sep 15, 2015)

Holy I just woke up ahahaha XD I've been falling asleep wayyy too easily omg XD I didn't think I was this tired LOL


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Dang Daco Congrats On That 6k post!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 15, 2015)

✧ A New Feature has been added to the Quest Section! The Quest Board is now up and going! For more information please head on down to the "Quests" section and open the spoiler for the "Quest Board"! 

✧ The Quest Logs will now be updated every 1-2 days instead of hours!

✧ Quest Logs are now up to date!

✧ Just a little side note, but we still have a red and green candy up for sale! ​


----------



## himeki (Sep 15, 2015)

Morning Everyone?


psst, does anyone know any electronic board games? I need to know some for electronics class e.e


----------



## Miharu (Sep 15, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Morning Everyone?
> 
> 
> psst, does anyone know any electronic board games? I need to know some for electronics class e.e



Morninnggg for you! XD 

Ahh sorry I don't think I know any ; v; (Unless Monopoly count, the newer version with the whole cards etc. XD )


----------



## himeki (Sep 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morninnggg for you! XD
> 
> Ahh sorry I don't think I know any ; v; (Unless Monopoly count, the newer version with the whole cards etc. XD )



Ah, thats ok 

I only have two, and i need 2 more e.e


----------



## Miharu (Sep 15, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Ah, thats ok
> 
> I only have two, and i need 2 more e.e



OHH! Good luck!! I hope you get the other two!  What two do you have currently?


----------



## himeki (Sep 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH! Good luck!! I hope you get the other two!  What two do you have currently?



Dw, I did it 

Bleh...maths is boring as frick. But luckily, I'm playing Ib in the library now !


----------



## Damniel (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello everyone!


----------



## himeki (Sep 15, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hello everyone!



Hi Daniel! I still haven't had a pm, so do you wanna try VMing me or posting it here?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 15, 2015)

✧ Red + Green Candy has now been sold!  There are no more collectibles up for grabs atm! Jacob will update his section once he 's on! c:​
@Daniel
MORNING!~ XD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

Morning everyone~


----------



## Miharu (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Morning everyone~



Morning!!! XD Omg Alby have you seen or heard of Overlord?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning!!! XD Omg Alby have you seen or heard of Overlord?



Nope, what is it? o:


----------



## Miharu (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Nope, what is it? o:



A REALLY AWESOME ANIME!!! Hahaha XD It's so funny!!! 

Summary:
In the year 2138, virtual reality gaming is booming. YGGDRASIL, a popular online game which is quietly shut down one day. However, one player named Momonga decides not to log out. As the game shuts down, Momonga is then transformed into the image of a skeleton as "the most powerful magic caster in the world." As world continues to change, with non-player characters (NPCs) beginning to feel emotion. Momonga decides on his course of action: Having no parents, friends, or place in society, this ordinary young man Momonga decides to conquer the new world the game has become.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 15, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hi Daniel! I still haven't had a pm, so do you wanna try VMing me or posting it here?



Hey how about just posting on my art looking thread and we'll go from there!
Hey everyone else!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> A REALLY AWESOME ANIME!!! Hahaha XD It's so funny!!!
> 
> Summary:
> In the year 2138, virtual reality gaming is booming. YGGDRASIL, a popular online game which is quietly shut down one day. However, one player named Momonga decides not to log out. As the game shuts down, Momonga is then transformed into the image of a skeleton as "the most powerful magic caster in the world." As world continues to change, with non-player characters (NPCs) beginning to feel emotion. Momonga decides on his course of action: Having no parents, friends, or place in society, this ordinary young man Momonga decides to conquer the new world the game has become.



It sounds like SAO or Log Horizon, but from the antagonist's perspective. xD
Hmm~ it sounds pretty fun, may check it out after I'm done watching my current series


----------



## Miharu (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> It sounds like SAO or Log Horizon, but from the antagonist's perspective. xD
> Hmm~ it sounds pretty fun, may check it out after I'm done watching my current series



YEE!! It's similar since it's fall under the category of being trapped in a video game world ahahaha!~ Personally I slightly like Overlord more than SAO LOL <3 SAO is really good too, but Overlord is just omfg ahahahah XD (Log Horizon and No Game No Life ftw ;D )


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YEE!! It's similar since it's fall under the category of being trapped in a video game world ahahaha!~ Personally I slightly like Overlord more than SAO LOL <3 SAO is really good too, but Overlord is just omfg ahahahah XD (Log Horizon and No Game No Life ftw ;D )



Ya, Log Horizon was ''by the book'' compared to SAO for me. So it was rather appealing in it's own way~
Also, nice avatar!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ya, Log Horizon was ''by the book'' compared to SAO for me. So it was rather appealing in it's own way~
> Also, nice avatar!



Ohh you should definitely watch No Game No Life too if you haven't seen it ahahaha~ XD And yeah <3 Log Horizon was just amazing <3333

Thanks!  Also I'll be heading to bed now ahahaha it's 4:13 am here XD Night!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohh you should definitely watch No Game No Life too if you haven't seen it ahahaha~ XD And yeah <3 Log Horizon was just amazing <3333
> 
> Thanks!  Also I'll be heading to bed now ahahaha it's 4:13 am here XD Night!



Hehe, I have. But the main characters were 2op4me. xD

Okie~, good morning? XD


----------



## himeki (Sep 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohh you should definitely watch No Game No Life too if you haven't seen it ahahaha~ XD And yeah <3 Log Horizon was just amazing <3333
> 
> Thanks!  Also I'll be heading to bed now ahahaha it's 4:13 am here XD Night!



NO GAME NO LIIIIIIFEEE!


also tbh the sao novels are a lot better so I reccomend them!

and shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh on the forums in class haha.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Everyone is roasting on me for getting free art. Dx


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Everyone is roasting on me for getting free art. Dx



Pshpsh, I bet they're just envious is all. ^^;


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 15, 2015)

Tell them to suck it up! Lol! Congrats btw!!!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Pshpsh, I bet they're just envious is all. ^^;



Yeah But 4 People At Once Is Gonna Start A Riot Then Ill Never Be Able to get free art i would pay but im broke!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Pshpsh, I bet they're just envious is all. ^^;



Yeah But 4 People At Once Is Gonna Start A Riot Then Ill Never Be Able to get free art i would pay but im broke!


----------



## himeki (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Everyone is roasting on me for getting free art. Dx



I'm gonna be brutally honest here, and please dont hate me (I don't want to cause an argument), but it is kinda rude to ask artists for freebies. It's taking time out of their lives that they could be using to draw paid commissions, and I know some artists who actually live off their art. It's also kinda unfair on the people who pay for the art, because youre getting it free when they had to scrimp and save. Also, if you can't afford it, why not sell some ACNL bells or post around more? 

That's probably why people are getting upset at you. Not trying to be mean or start an argument, but this is from my POV as an artist


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Yeah But 4 People At Once Is Gonna Start A Riot Then Ill Never Be Able to get free art i would pay but im broke!



Well can't the artist intervene and say something? Surely that'll shut them up.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Well can't the artist intervene and say something? Surely that'll shut them up.



I rather not start drama like that.


@MayorEvvie Yeah I get what your saying. Im not gonna hate you. If they offer tho then why is it so wrong? Its them that posted saying that theyll do it for me. It also helps people that need practise, critique, and examples.

@Dacosim Congrats On What?


----------



## himeki (Sep 15, 2015)

@Death.

Yes, I agree it helps them with practice, and it is the individuals choice if they want to give you free art, but blatantly asking for it is kinda rude. I recommend stalking some artists, and if and when they post offering freebies, then you should ask


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> @Death.
> 
> Yes, I agree it helps them with practice, and it is the individuals choice if they want to give you free art, but blatantly asking for it is kinda rude. I recommend stalking some artists, and if and when they post offering freebies, then you should ask




Yeah Probably The Bestt Thing To Do Right Now ;(


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Yeah Probably The Bestt Thing To Do Right Now ;(



Well, if you're close friends with someone, you could always try asking for a discount. ^^;


----------



## himeki (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Well, if you're close friends with someone, you could always try asking for a discount. ^^;



That's just rude in itself tbh...


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> That's just rude in itself tbh...



Yeah kinda like saying ur only theyre friends for the discount or free art. I would pay for my art but im broke!!!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> That's just rude in itself tbh...



Just a tad, but being strapped on payment and not commissioning very often are some factors that could make it work.
Besides, it's better than asking for free art.

- - - Post Merge - - -



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Yeah kinda like saying ur only theyre friends for the discount or free art. I would pay for my art but im broke!!!



Ah, sorry... I guess it is rather selfish. x.x


----------



## himeki (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Just a tad, but being strapped on payment and not commissioning very often are some factors that could make it work.
> Besides, it's better than asking for free art.



Even if your low on TBT or RLC, you should wait until you have enough. Think about a shop. Do you go to the counter and say "I don't have enough for this, but since I'm friends with you, can I have it for cheaper?" No? Art shops are the same.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Just a tad, but being strapped on payment and not commissioning very often are some factors that could make it work.
> Besides, it's better than asking for free art.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...




True

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Even if your low on TBT or RLC, you should wait until you have enough. Think about a shop. Do you go to the counter and say "I don't have enough for this, but since I'm friends with you, can I have it for cheaper?" No? Art shops are the same.



Also very true. ); ok lets stop talking about this.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

Good morning/afternoon/evening everyone!

I am either very sick, or very allergied, as last night at karate I almost passed out from being dizzy, and when I got home I had a migraine + nausea.  >-> It's been like the 5th time I've gotten this horribly sick over the past year or so, you'd think you'd gain immunity?  Ahaha~

Anyways, how are y'all doing? c:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening everyone!
> 
> I am either very sick, or very allergied, as last night at karate I almost passed out from being dizzy, and when I got home I had a migraine + nausea.  >-> It's been like the 5th time I've gotten this horribly sick over the past year or so, you'd think you'd gain immunity?  Ahaha~
> 
> ...




That sucks hope u feel better soon and now we are all arguing cause of me on accident. Lol


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Even if your low on TBT or RLC, you should wait until you have enough. Think about a shop. Do you go to the counter and say "I don't have enough for this, but since I'm friends with you, can I have it for cheaper?" No? Art shops are the same.



Yes... You're right.


----------



## himeki (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening everyone!
> 
> I am either very sick, or very allergied, as last night at karate I almost passed out from being dizzy, and when I got home I had a migraine + nausea.  >-> It's been like the 5th time I've gotten this horribly sick over the past year or so, you'd think you'd gain immunity?  Ahaha~
> 
> Anyways, how are y'all doing? c:



Hiya! Poor you! I just had a day at the dreaded hellhole. 

Note! Gonna be streaming in a bit guys!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening everyone!
> 
> I am either very sick, or very allergied, as last night at karate I almost passed out from being dizzy, and when I got home I had a migraine + nausea.  >-> It's been like the 5th time I've gotten this horribly sick over the past year or so, you'd think you'd gain immunity?  Ahaha~
> 
> Anyways, how are y'all doing? c:



Maybe you're thinking too many things? Hope you get better though, sounds like it could ge serious. :c
I'm doing okay, I guess.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

@Lucanosa did u take medicine?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> That sucks hope u feel better soon and now we are all arguing cause of me on accident. Lol





MayorEvvie said:


> Hiya! Poor you! I just had a day at the dreaded hellhole.
> 
> Note! Gonna be streaming in a bit guys!





Alby-Kun said:


> Maybe you're thinking too many things? Hope you get better though, sounds like it could ge serious. :c
> I'm doing okay, I guess.



Thank you!  I hope so too `.`
And what do you mean thinking too many things?  e.e My mind is always multitasking, which is why I have frequent headaches (maybe why lol)

And I see that... as a general rule, even if you're best friends with someone, if you're "buying" something from them, payment is still generally necessary.  Now, on the other hand, if they "gift" you something as a random surprise, payment would be optional.  If you're looking for TBT though, posting in Brewster's Cafe is a good way.
Or sell me your precious yellow candy ;w;


----------



## himeki (Sep 15, 2015)

ill sell u mine


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> @Lucanosa did u take medicine?



Some.  I guess.  Not any antibiotics or anything big, just some vitamins/supplements.  I'm in no mood to go on more prescriptions with being recently diagnosed with asthma.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Thank you!  I hope so too `.`
> And what do you mean thinking too many things?  e.e My mind is always multitasking, which is why I have frequent headaches (maybe why lol)
> 
> And I see that... as a general rule, even if you're best friends with someone, if you're "buying" something from them, payment is still generally necessary.  Now, on the other hand, if they "gift" you something as a random surprise, payment would be optional.  If you're looking for TBT though, posting in Brewster's Cafe is a good way.
> Or sell me your precious yellow candy ;w;



Ah, I meant to say thinking ABOUT too many things, haha~
Even if you're always multitasking, you don't have an infinite supply of energy. Sometimes it's good to just be empty-headed, even if it's only for a few minutes.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Some.  I guess.  Not any antibiotics or anything big, just some vitamins/supplements.  I'm in no mood to go on more prescriptions with being recently diagnosed with asthma.



Ik how you feel asthma sucks.


----------



## himeki (Sep 15, 2015)

join.me/unendingstreamoftrash

stream link!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> join.me/unendingstreamoftrash
> 
> stream link!



That name though~


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> That name though~



Lol ikr wish i could watch but cant cause using mobile


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ill sell u mine



How much do you want for it, and how much would you be realistically accept?



Alby-Kun said:


> Ah, I meant to say thinking ABOUT too many things, haha~
> Even if you're always multitasking, you don't have an infinite supply of energy. Sometimes it's good to just be empty-headed, even if it's only for a few minutes.



^~Golden words of wisdom~^
I know, but it's hard knowing so many things are going on.... and the stress level for me has been extremely high since I've lost a good friend.  It's impossible for me to relax if my stress meter is about to pop, which it is.



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ik how you feel asthma sucks.



Yeah, but apparently I have it because I've had a hidden sinus infection my whole life.  I've had no symptoms, so it could be why I've been feeling horrible lately..... that and I did get walking pneumonia last year


----------



## himeki (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Lol ikr wish i could watch but cant cause using mobile



Donwload the app and you can!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> How much do you want for it, and how much would you be realistically accept?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn that sucks I got asthma because of my allergy to cats and i had 4 cats lol

@mayorevvie I use my sisters phone my phone dont got unlimited wifi I have to stay on icgonito and delete all evidence that i was ever on it so if she finds out shell kill me lol


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> How much do you want for it, and how much would you be realistically accept?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, why not talk to someone you can trust about it? One common stress inducer is holding in information and trying to unravel it yourself.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Damn that sucks I got asthma because of my allergy to cats and i had 4 cats lol



XD I have two cats, but they've never bothered me.  At least I don't think they have....



Alby-Kun said:


> Well, why not talk to someone you can trust about it? One common stress inducer is holding in information and trying to unravel it yourself.



That's the saddest part, because I don't really have many friends and Idk who to trust or not.
And that may explain a lot, since I bottle up all of my emotions 24/7 as I have my whole life


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

I still mostly think everyone got mad about that art because they paid for theirs and envied that I got mine for free

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> XD I have two cats, but they've never bothered me.  At least I don't think they have....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same no one Id rather not have my emotions out in the open so when im at school im emotionless


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD I have two cats, but they've never bothered me.  At least I don't think they have....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, you could always vent here. People are willing to listen and help, plus you'll get different ideas to see which course of actin best fits you and your dilemmas.
I don't give the best advice, but I try.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Well, you could always vent here. People are willing to listen and help, plus you'll get different ideas to see which course of actin best fits you and your dilemmas.
> I don't give the best advice, but I try.



Yeah on here they is some really good people


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 15, 2015)

You can vent to me anytime Hun. I'm kinda a mama bear to most anyways. Lol! Yes stress does not help migraines. I have migraines usually 1-2 times a month. They suck. I also suffer from cluster headaches but those haven't been as bad lately. Please feel free to vent here or you can always pm me or any of your other buddies if you don't feel comfortable posting it on the thread.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> You can vent to me anytime Hun. I'm kinda a mama bear to most anyways. Lol! Yes stress does not help migraines. I have migraines usually 1-2 times a month. They suck. I also suffer from cluster headaches but those haven't been as bad lately. Please feel free to vent here or you can always pm me or any of your other buddies if you don't feel comfortable posting it on the thread.



Hehe, may I call you mama birdy then? owo


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lol Why am the only one on this thread?.....Im Stalking Thats Why!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Well, you could always vent here. People are willing to listen and help, plus you'll get different ideas to see which course of actin best fits you and your dilemmas.
> I don't give the best advice, but I try.





D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Yeah on here they is some really good people





DaCoSim said:


> You can vent to me anytime Hun. I'm kinda a mama bear to most anyways. Lol! Yes stress does not help migraines. I have migraines usually 1-2 times a month. They suck. I also suffer from cluster headaches but those haven't been as bad lately. Please feel free to vent here or you can always pm me or any of your other buddies if you don't feel comfortable posting it on the thread.



Aye.  Thank you everyone 

I guess I'll vent here....


Spoiler: my venting



Well, I have a friend who I've known for 5 years.  I'm gonna call her "Zest".  Zest and I used to talk a lot, like almost 24/7, but we met online.  I've gone through so many online friends it's not funny, because irl friends are impossible when you move every other year.  So, Zest has always been there for me, and I've always been there for her.  Well, just a few weeks ago or so, I said something I shouldn't have, and since then, she's not been talking to me much.  She has a job and homeschools, which can clog you schedule, so I totally understand if she's not talking because busy.  But she also has been talking about a lot of her irl friends, and it makes me wonder if she's sort of surrounding herself with better friends, since I know I'm not a good friend.  Anyways, I miss talking with her a lot, so that's why I've come here (and not Facebook oml I hate it but the apps/games are cool tho) it's AC:NL + Pokemon + possibly friendships lol a win-win-win imo.  Ahh sorry for that, that feels better venting.  Moving on with life~


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Aye.  Thank you everyone
> 
> I guess I'll vent here....
> 
> ...



Ik how you feel I think thats the main reason i dont make friends irl or try on online.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Aye.  Thank you everyone
> 
> I guess I'll vent here....
> 
> ...



Ah, I can relate.
Old habits die hard, at least you're still able to talk to her, right? You may think she has better friends, but I'm sure you mean a great deal to her, whether you see it that way or not.
About that thing you said last week, may I ask for a general idea of what it's about? If it's something that can shake a 5 year friendship, then you should find a way to make up for your words and come clean as to why you might've said them.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ik how you feel I think thats the main reason i dont make friends irl or try on online.



Glad I'm not the only one who feels that way~

I know it's hard to make good friends, but seriously?  It really shouldn't be this hard >.>


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who feels that way~
> 
> I know it's hard to make good friends, but seriously?  It really shouldn't be this hard >.>



I usually only make friends based on how our first conversation goes. If I find them kind and interesting, then I'll keep chatting with them.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ah, I can relate.
> Old habits die hard, at least you're still able to talk to her, right? You may think she has better friends, but I'm sure you mean a great deal to her, whether you see it that way or not.
> About that thing you said last week, may I ask for a general idea of what it's about? If it's something that can shake a 5 year friendship, then you should find a way to make up for your words and come clean as to why you might've said them.



Yeah, I still talk to her occasionally; you're right.
And it was something that came off horribly, which I should have never said; she took it as an insult which is not at all what I meant for it to be.  It just really upset me, because it was supposed to be a complement.  I honestly don't think it was bad enough to ruin our friendship, but she may not view it the way I do.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who feels that way~
> 
> I know it's hard to make good friends, but seriously?  It really shouldn't be this hard >.>



Yea thats why Im anti-social I dont rely on anyone or trust anyone....


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I usually only make friends based on how our first conversation goes. If I find them kind and interesting, then I'll keep chatting with them.



Yes!  I'm the same way; the first impression can last a lifetime, but people change, which is how I lose most of my friends.  I usually get to know people really well before I consider them friends or not, in case they might be people you might not want to associate yourself with.

- - - Post Merge - - -



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Yea thats why Im anti-social I dont rely on anyone or trust anyone....



I don't even trust myself LOL


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Yes!  I'm the same way; the first impression can last a lifetime, but people change, which is how I lose most of my friends.  I usually get to know people really well before I consider them friends or not, in case they might be people you might not want to associate yourself with.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Same If I Ever Get so confused on a decision i decide to ignore and pretend it never happened im scared to get something wrong


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Yes!  I'm the same way; the first impression can last a lifetime, but people change, which is how I lose most of my friends.  I usually get to know people really well before I consider them friends or not, in case they might be people you might not want to associate yourself with.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



That's true, but even if people change, so long as they know what sort of impact that change has on those around them, and how they can fix the problems that arises with those changes, I think it doesn't matter who they become. So long as they're still who they are down to the core, I don't mind them.
I feel like I'm too optimistic in one's goodness. That may be a bad thing. ;u;


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Same If I Ever Get so confused on a decision i decide to ignore and pretend it never happened im scared to get something wrong



Yes xD That me all right!



Alby-Kun said:


> That's true, but even if people change, so long as they know what sort of impact that change has on those around them, and how they can fix the problems that arises with those changes, I think it doesn't matter who they become. So long as they're still who they are down to the core, I don't mind them.
> I feel like I'm too optimistic in one's goodness. That may be a bad thing. ;u;



Well, I tend to look at life in a realest's perspective, so if anyone has the potential of not being a good friend, I walk away immediately.  Not worth the time trying to gain another friend if I'm just gonna lose them
But I've seen people change for the good and for the bad.  One of the best friends I used to have was so happy, but she became very dark and negative (like I was) and I lost her.  So, it's hard to say what the future can hold for you


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hehe, may I call you mama birdy then? owo



Ha!!!! Of course!!!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Yes xD That me all right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess... but I could just be hopeful from past experiences.
Who knows.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lol everyone trying to relate to everyone and be nice. This is why I like team popsicle!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I guess... but I could just be hopeful from past experiences.
> Who knows.



It's always good to be hopeful!  You at least have hope, which is the most important thing you can ever have~
Hope might not achieve much on it's on, but it pushes you to work harder



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Lol everyone trying to relate to everyone and be nice. This is why I like team popsicle!



Why I'm so happy I bought that popsicle last year for 250 tbt huehue

omg I just sneezed and I got a headache from it X"D anyone else ever have that?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 15, 2015)

oh god am i nervous

my photo entry has been in the lead for a while now and there are two entries 1 vote behind x.x

im ded


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> It's always good to be hopeful!  You at least have hope, which is the most important thing you can ever have~
> Hope might not achieve much on it's on, but it pushes you to work harder
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, you're right. Thanks.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> It's always good to be hopeful!  You at least have hope, which is the most important thing you can ever have~
> Hope might not achieve much on it's on, but it pushes you to work harder
> 
> 
> ...



No similar sometimes my gut hurts by itself and when i sneeze or cough i feel my like i got punched in my gut


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> oh god am i nervous
> 
> my photo entry has been in the lead for a while now and there are two entries 1 vote behind x.x
> 
> im ded



Alby-kun is here to save the daay~!
*Votes for you*


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Alby-kun is here to save the daay~!
> *Votes for you*



Lol ill vote for u too!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> oh god am i nervous
> 
> my photo entry has been in the lead for a while now and there are two entries 1 vote behind x.x
> 
> im ded



I know that feeling~
When you're writing is in the lead at first, and then it's not near the end, it feels like the world is crumbling and everyone hates your work you dumped hours into
goodbye orange flame + tbt



Alby-Kun said:


> Ya, you're right. Thanks.



 Of course!
If I've learned anything, even if I might never achieve happiness or friends, I might as well make everyone else around me as happy as possible~



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> No similar sometimes my gut hurts by itself and when i sneeze or cough i feel my like i got punched in my gut



LOL I have that too when I eat too much


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Alby-kun is here to save the daay~!
> *Votes for you*



ahhhhhh nooo dont vote for me if you dont like it im entry #6 btw lol


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I know that feeling~
> When you're writing is in the lead at first, and then it's not near the end, it feels like the world is crumbling and everyone hates your work you dumped hours into
> goodbye orange flame + tbt
> 
> ...



Yeah but for me it justs happens even if i didnt eat a lot


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Lol ill vote for u too!



nuuuuu so much friendness tyvm

lol friendness is a now a word


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> ahhhhhh nooo dont vote for me if you dont like it im entry #6 btw lol



What entry are u?


----------



## himeki (Sep 15, 2015)

noones comming to my stream :,(


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> ahhhhhh nooo dont vote for me if you dont like it im entry #6 btw lol



Is it the one with florish and lights? Cause I'd like to be there right now and just unwind. c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> noones comming to my stream :,(



It said you were busy or something


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> noones comming to my stream :,(



I wish i could....scare u like last time lol XD


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> What entry are u?



I'm #6 ^^


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Yeah but for me it justs happens even if i didnt eat a lot



e,e Aye, I'm sorry



The Hidden Owl said:


> nuuuuu so much friendness tyvm
> 
> lol friendness is a now a word



>_< If I hadn't already voted I would right now
I'm so sorry ;_: I can't vote for you


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> nuuuuu so much friendness tyvm
> 
> lol friendness is a now a word



You're a fluffy owl, I'm a Single4life Albatross,
As a fellow bird, I shall vote for you! (\[*v*]/)


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Is it the one with florish and lights? Cause I'd like to be there right now and just unwind. c:


yesss ahh the restaurant there is soooo goood!

we have so many good restaurants ;v; alot are really expensive


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 15, 2015)

Had to think on this one a bit. Ugh I know how it feels when friends start drifting away. It sux. Because I've moved a few times, I've lost touch with a few myself. Same goes with online friends. I used to be part of a really big tbt OFF tbt in a chat room group and it just kinda dwindled down. The only advice I feel I can give is to let her know you're truly sorry for what you said and you'd really like to mend things. Also let her know that you miss her. Imo, honesty truly does wonders.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> yesss ahh the restaurant there is soooo goood!
> 
> we have so many good restaurants ;v; alot are really expensive



Expensive. ;u; Well, I could always go there for the lights or something.. ahaha... ;u;


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> yesss ahh the restaurant there is soooo goood!
> 
> we have so many good restaurants ;v; alot are really expensive



Ok voting now!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Expensive. ;u; Well, I could always go there for the lights or something.. ahaha... ;u;



ahahaha there is a really good burger place nearby tho ahahaha

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol i said ahahaha twice wut


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Had to think on this one a bit. Ugh I know how it feels when friends start drifting away. It sux. Because I've moved a few times, I've lost touch with a few myself. Same goes with online friends. I used to be part of a really big tbt OFF tbt in a chat room group and it just kinda dwindled down. The only advice I feel I can give is to let her know you're truly sorry for what you said and you'd really like to mend things. Also let her know that you miss her. Imo, honesty truly does wonders.



Mama bird gives such good advice! (\[T v T]/)


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> ahahaha there is a really good burger place nearby tho ahahaha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> lol i said ahahaha twice wut



.......burgers must eat lol xD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> ahahaha there is a really good burger place nearby tho ahahaha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> lol i said ahahaha twice wut



Ahahaha, don't worry, I love meat. c: aahaha~


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Had to think on this one a bit. Ugh I know how it feels when friends start drifting away. It sux. Because I've moved a few times, I've lost touch with a few myself. Same goes with online friends. I used to be part of a really big tbt OFF tbt in a chat room group and it just kinda dwindled down. The only advice I feel I can give is to let her know you're truly sorry for what you said and you'd really like to mend things. Also let her know that you miss her. Imo, honesty truly does wonders.



 Thank you!
I told her the truth, and I'm hoping things work out eventually~

Thank you again, I appreciate someone else's point of view on it


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ahahaha, don't worry, I love meat. c: aahaha~



The meat lovers pizza


----------



## Damniel (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ahahaha, don't worry, I love meat. c: aahaha~



Vegetarian over here.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> The meat lovers pizza



Is the saving grace for starvation. <3


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Vegetarian over here.



Dont worry I Love salad too!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Vegetarian over here.



Tuna fish sandwiches are always good! ouob


----------



## himeki (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ahahaha, don't worry, I love meat. c: aahaha~



lmao


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> lmao



e.e I feel you're thinking of something reeeaaally wrong right now.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> e.e I feel you're thinking of something reeeaaally wrong right now.



I dont want to know!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I dont want to know!



The Secret World of Enigmatic Evvie~


----------



## himeki (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> e.e I feel you're thinking of something reeeaaally wrong right now.


,'


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ,'



Don't tell me... you're a pervert too?! D:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Don't tell me... you're a pervert too?! D:



Please dont say it!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Please dont say it!



Curse you, you just haaad to make it easier! D:


----------



## himeki (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Don't tell me... you're a pervert too?! D:



no, and its really rude to keep calling people that


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> no, and its really rude to keep calling people that



Sorry, I'll stop using it jokingly
So what's up?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Sorry, I'll stop using it jokingly
> So what's up?



The sky?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> The sky?



The meteor that's about to hit you for that smart reply.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> The meteor that's about to hit you for that smart reply.



Yes! Finally The World Shall End!.......thank you i am smart!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Yes! Finally The World Shall End!.......thank you i am smart!



Yes, *YOUR* world!.....I believe you have the wrong definition.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Yes, *YOUR* world!.....I believe you have the wrong definition.



Nah Bruh! Ik What You Mean! I had no world or meaning to begin with let this world end!!! >


----------



## himeki (Sep 15, 2015)

Finished the lineart for my piece! Guys, is noone comming? :,(


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Finished the lineart for my piece! Guys, is noone comming? :,(



Cant Sorry Mobile!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Finished the lineart for my piece! Guys, is noone comming? :,(



Love it so far~

Guys guess what I just ate lmao


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Love it so far~
> 
> Guys guess what I just ate lmao



I dunno!? Hint!?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I dunno!? Hint!?



It's a breakfast food item covered in something unhealthy but delicious~


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> It's a breakfast food item covered in something unhealthy but delicious~



Hahaha! Pancakes! If not Waffles!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hahaha! Pancakes! If not Waffles!



LMAO it is actually waffles, covered in powdered sugar

JK winner gets 1 tbt because poor~


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> LMAO it is actually waffles, covered in powdered sugar
> 
> JK winner gets 1 tbt because poor~



Lol same!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Lol same!



:/ I have 800 tbt in my abd, but I want to buy some collectibles with it.

Idk what to do.  Should I save it for swirl/restock, or spend some of it now?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> :/ I have 800 tbt in my abd, but I want to buy some collectibles with it.
> 
> Idk what to do.  Should I save it for swirl/restock, or spend some of it now?



Save for the restock and how do you use ur abd i need to use it


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

Click here and type in how much to put in/ take out and click Save.

Interest has been disabled for like a year so if you click it nothing will happen


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Click here and type in how much to put in/ take out and click Save.
> 
> Interest has been disabled for like a year so if you click it nothing will happen



Damn! Thanks


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Damn! Thanks



XD The interest would only give you a couple TBT a day; you're better off spamming in Brewster's Cafe or something like that~


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD The interest would only give you a couple TBT a day; you're better off spamming in Brewster's Cafe or something like that~



Still helps tho


----------



## Damniel (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi guys still in class just wanted to see how your all doing!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hi guys still in class just wanted to see how your all doing!



I'm doing good!  How are you? c:


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 15, 2015)

Sup everybody?!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Sup everybody?!



Ello to you too!  c: How're you?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Now people message ive been all alone waiting >~<


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Now people message ive been all alone waiting >~<



;w; I'll talk with you if you're lonely too lol


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ;w; I'll talk with you if you're lonely too lol



Ok watcha wanna talk about?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ok watcha wanna talk about?



I dunno xD
I'm about to host a giveaway in Re-Tail, perfect fruits ahah!
Whatcha doing?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I dunno xD
> I'm about to host a giveaway in Re-Tail, perfect fruits ahah!
> Whatcha doing?



Trying to get arts of my oc kage kitsune


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Trying to get arts of my oc kage kitsune



aye, if I was better I would offer.  You wouldn't want my art lmao


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> aye, if I was better I would offer.  You wouldn't want my art lmao



Lol lemme see probably better then mine!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Lol lemme see probably better then mine!



*cringe * please no no I don't want you to go blind
I'll only post if you insist; I rarely do people, I just don't like it.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> *cringe * please no no I don't want you to go blind
> I'll only post if you insist; I rarely do people, I just don't like it.



Hmm Pm Me One >~> lemme see!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hmm Pm Me One >~> lemme see!



aight.  It's a crappy litwick, so don't judge my poke-art please.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> aight.  It's a crappy litwick, so don't judge my poke-art please.



Lol i used to draw poke art when i was little except i suck as i suck now lol


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Lol i used to draw poke art when i was little except i suck as i suck now lol






fine everyone can see it until I edit this
see??? I can't art.  :l


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> View attachment 147362
> 
> fine everyone can see it until I edit this
> see??? I can't art.  :l



Aww Its So Cute Tho >~< Its good what are u talking about!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Aww Its So Cute Tho >~< Its good what are u talking about!



No one would pay 20 tbt for that or anything else I make xD
I don't see how it's good, one of us must be blind O:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> No one would pay 20 tbt for that or anything else I make xD
> I don't see how it's good, one of us must be blind O:



......Im actually supposed to wear glasses but i dont because of people


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> ......Im actually supposed to wear glasses but i dont because of people



o.o I wear glasses......

At least someone likes it :/


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> o.o I wear glasses......
> 
> At least someone likes it :/



..........maybe we should stop with the glasses thing.....~_~


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> ..........maybe we should stop with the glasses thing.....~_~



yes xD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> yes xD



Lol what happened to alby?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Lol what happened to alby?



I have no clue.

School probably? XD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Im the only one who hasnt started school yet and im like a little more then a month behind >~<


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Im the only one who hasnt started school yet and im like a little more then a month behind >~<



>.> I should be working on some rn, but I'm too sick/lazy
Good thing I began a little early

I'm about the try cat mario again but my headache is saying "NOOOOO"


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> >.> I should be working on some rn, but I'm too sick/lazy
> Good thing I began a little early
> 
> I'm about the try cat mario again but my headache is saying "NOOOOO"



No dont!!!! Stop b4 its too late....i wouldve shot myself in the head from the bullcrap of cat mario!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> No dont!!!! Stop b4 its too late....i wouldve shot myself in the head from the bullcrap of cat mario!



;n; But I'm almost at the third level..... and I need those pps since I barely have any posts here o:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ;n; But I'm almost at the third level..... and I need those pps since I barely have any posts here o:



Same i need them too but i cant beat cat mario!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Same i need them too but i cant beat cat mario!



Which levels have you beaten?? Maybe I can help you c:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Which levels have you beaten?? Maybe I can help you c:



...........>////~\\\\< None! yeah i suck lol!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> ...........>////~\\\\< None! yeah i suck lol!



X'D I PM'd you about that~

it's crazy and stupid tbh :l


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 15, 2015)

Geez, yall are chatty today! I've only been gone a couple of hours!!!!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Geez, yall are chatty today! I've only been gone a couple of hours!!!!



First time ive been chatty in a while. Hows ur day?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Geez, yall are chatty today! I've only been gone a couple of hours!!!!



XD I'm not usually this chatty, but I'm sick and have nothing better to do 
Well, sleep, but I'm not too tired.

How are you?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD I'm not usually this chatty, but I'm sick and have nothing better to do
> Well, sleep, but I'm not too tired.
> 
> How are you?



Right first time we are chatty lol!


----------



## himeki (Sep 15, 2015)

FINISHED THE PAINTING AFTER 3 HOURS YAS


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> FINISHED THE PAINTING AFTER 3 HOURS YAS



Looks good


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> FINISHED THE PAINTING AFTER 3 HOURS YAS
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Love it!
Looks great~


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Love it!
> Looks great~



Team Fruity Pebbles!


----------



## himeki (Sep 15, 2015)

Anyone got an idea for a title for my new art shop? (opening soon!)


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 15, 2015)

Cute!!!! Luv it! Its going ok. LOL!!!! I locked myself out of the house earlier and hubby had to come home and let me back in. I also went and picked up the Ness amiibo for my youngest. I traded Zero Suit Samus for him!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Anyone got an idea for a title for my new art shop? (opening soon!)



Evvie's Magic Colorful Shoppe!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Anyone wanna chat?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Anyone wanna chat?



Sure! How're you?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Sure! How're you?



Ehh stomache hurting, you?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ehh stomache hurting, you?



Headache, but I'm fine I guess.  Wanna chat on the TBT chat thingy? LOL I always wanted to try it


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Headache, but I'm fine I guess.  Wanna chat on the TBT chat thingy? LOL I always wanted to try it



What chat thingy? We can try it sure but i dont know what it is?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> What chat thingy? We can try it sure but i dont know what it is?



This thingy

XD I think I know how it works??? Double click my username once you get on it, and then type a message at the bottom


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> This thingy
> 
> XD I think I know how it works??? Double click my username once you get on it, and then type a message at the bottom



Give me a few needa do something quick


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Give me a few needa do something quick



kk, I think Jacob joined, amirite?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

It dosent work for me it just shows black white.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> It dosent work for me it just shows black white.



dangit.

Well anyways, I was thinking on creating a forum/group (mainly art/pokemon/ac based)

If anyone wants to be a mod and help lmk~


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> dangit.
> 
> Well anyways, I was thinking on creating a forum/group (mainly art/pokemon/ac based)
> 
> If anyone wants to be a mod and help lmk~



I can help out I just cant be on 24/7 but im usaully on later at night or really really early in the morning


----------



## Jacob (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> dangit.
> 
> Well anyways, I was thinking on creating a forum/group (mainly art/pokemon/ac based)
> 
> If anyone wants to be a mod and help lmk~



I can be a mod for u, but i do not rlly play too much pokeman so!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I can help out I just cant be on 24/7 but im usaully on later at night or really really early in the morning





Jacob_lawall said:


> I can be a mod for u, but i do not rlly play too much pokeman so!



Aye, there's only like 3 people on it so far xD
It's a google group (my friend is apparently making the website.... but she hasn't gotten back to me about it LOL) so you'll have to deal with the blandness of it for awhile


----------



## Jacob (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Aye, there's only like 3 people on it so far xD
> It's a google group (my friend is apparently making the website.... but she hasn't gotten back to me about it LOL) so you'll have to deal with the blandness of it for awhile



no big deal!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Aye, there's only like 3 people on it so far xD
> It's a google group (my friend is apparently making the website.... but she hasn't gotten back to me about it LOL) so you'll have to deal with the blandness of it for awhile



Its a google site? Will i be able to use mobile? And good enough to do so cause 95percent of the time im mobile enless its fri-sun morning


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> no big deal!



xD okay



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Its a google site? Will i be able to use mobile? And good enough to do so cause 95percent of the time im mobile enless its fri-sun morning



It's a google group (because my friend apparently can't get the site working... ~.~) and yes it should work on mobile (don't have mobile to test it on lol)

I'll PM y'all about the info once it get it up again


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> xD okay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello everyone!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hello everyone!



Hey! How u doing?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hey! How u doing?



I'm doing well going to do some homework so won't have to stay up late, how are you?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I'm doing well going to do some homework so won't have to stay up late, how are you?



Ok Just Chillin on TP Waiting For someone to talk to


----------



## Damniel (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ok Just Chillin on TP Waiting For someone to talk to



Team Popsicle and Chill.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Team Popsicle and Chill.



Yeah lol xD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 15, 2015)

Need to do my homework but want to not do my homework....very tough choice here.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Need to do my homework but want to not do my homework....very tough choice here.



Which one is it stay here and chat with me or do ur homework....the decision is urs xD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 15, 2015)

Okay how was your day?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Which one is it stay here and chat with me or do ur homework....the decision is urs xD



LOL stay here definitely


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Which one is it stay here and chat with me or do ur homework....the decision is urs xD



LOL stay here definitely


----------



## Damniel (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> LOL stay here definitely



I could just do both... Yup that's the plan


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> LOL stay here definitely



The Decision Has Been Made....you shall stay here and chat with me


----------



## Damniel (Sep 15, 2015)

Haha I could try doing both at the same time!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Haha I could try doing both at the same time!



Yeah lol xD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 15, 2015)

Errrmmm but I'm to lazy to do it...


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Errrmmm but I'm to lazy to do it...



~Unlazy Slap~   Lol xD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> ~Unlazy Slap~   Lol xD



Grabbing book now.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

Hellu~


----------



## Damniel (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hellu~



Hello Alby!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hellu~



Yay Ur Back Also You Cant End A Meaningless Persons World!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Yay Ur Back Also You Cant End A Meaningless Persons World!



What????


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hello Alby!



Hey there, what's up?


----------



## Goth (Sep 15, 2015)

you know that moment when somebody makes a Popsicle group


----------



## Jacob (Sep 15, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> you know that moment when somebody makes a Popsicle group



Hm?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Yay Ur Back Also You Cant End A Meaningless Persons World!



You can if that world has meaning to said person!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> You can if that world has meaning to said person!



And it dosent! >: )


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 15, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Cute!!!! Luv it! Its going ok. LOL!!!! I locked myself out of the house earlier and hubby had to come home and let me back in. I also went and picked up the Ness amiibo for my youngest. I traded Zero Suit Samus for him!



Ahhh lucky duck!!!! tfw you are the next in line and they just sold out of your dream amiibo


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> And it dosent! >: )



Your words don't have meaning! >:U


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 15, 2015)

Does anyone want to do my homework btw

I still have 6 assignments left to do oAo


----------



## Damniel (Sep 15, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Does anyone want to do my homework btw
> 
> I still have 6 assignments left to do oAo



I'll do it for all your tbt.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Leave Me Alone said:


> you know that moment when somebody makes a Popsicle group



It's been here for a while now...for than  month in fact!


----------



## Goth (Sep 15, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I'll do it for all your tbt.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I know that's what get's me


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 15, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I'll do it for all your tbt.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Sure! I only have like 20... that are showing > . >


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Sure! I only have like 20... that are showing > . >



:3 I'll help you too if you still need any help!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Your words don't have meaning! >:U



Damn You Cant Harm Me If I dont Exist! >: )


----------



## Damniel (Sep 15, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Sure! I only have like 20... that are showing > . >



Your a freshman correct? What's the problems and subject?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Leave Me Alone said:


> I know that's what get's me



You can stay and chat if you want! This is more of a talking thread than anything else.


----------



## Goth (Sep 15, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Your a freshman correct? What's the problems and subject?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



that seems fun for the whole family


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Damn You Cant Harm Me If I dont Exist! >: )



Then who am I talking to right now? >


----------



## Damniel (Sep 15, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> that seems fun for the whole family



Yup,How was your day?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> that seems fun for the whole family



;o; If I had another popsicle I would give you one so you could join the group


----------



## Damniel (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ;o; If I had another popsicle I would give you one so you could join the group



Technically you don't need one to join, you can officially join as a Popsicle in freezing but things like badges and GFX you need a Popsicle for, feel free to stay!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Then who am I talking to right now? >



Ur self >: )


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Technically you don't need one to join, you can officially join as a Popsicle in freezing but things like badges and GFX you need a Popsicle for, feel free to stay!



True, but I still would as a gift~


----------



## Damniel (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> True, but I still would as a gift~



I would too I only need 1!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I would too I only need 1!



:l  We really need a massive restock of past collectibles or something like that, so I can gift all of my friends and close friends some.
I wonder what happened to that restock petition on Bell Tree HQ?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> :l  We really need a massive restock of past collectibles or something like that, so I can gift all of my friends and close friends some.
> I wonder what happened to that restock petition on Bell Tree HQ?



Closed I believed. Popsicles where unlimited when they were released last year so they didn't really have any value, boy did that change!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Closed I believed. Popsicles where unlimited when they were released last year so they didn't really have any value, boy did that change!



Yeah.  This year when halloween comes, I'm gonna have to spend all my TBT on candy so I can hopefully make some as profit, since I seem to have a hard time making tbt in general.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Yeah.  This year when halloween comes, I'm gonna have to spend all my TBT on candy so I can hopefully make some as profit, since I seem to have a hard time making tbt in general.



Already have all the candies ^^


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Already have all the candies ^^



I have all but the blue candy; they seem to be too rare and expensive to easily get :/


----------



## Damniel (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I have all but the blue candy; they seem to be too rare and expensive to easily get :/



I got the blue candy red candy and green candy from friends as a gift.i just bought the last one for 55tbt!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I got the blue candy red candy and green candy from friends as a gift.i just bought the last one for 55tbt!



XD I don't think I've received any collectibles yet as gifts from people on here.
The closest would have to be a yellow candy from p e p p e r's 5k posts giveaway, but that doesn't really count
All of my other collectibles I've had to buy or get from restocks.  I'm happy I bought some back then when they were cheap too! ahahah


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD I don't think I've received any collectibles yet as gifts from people on here.
> The closest would have to be a yellow candy from p e p p e r's 5k posts giveaway, but that doesn't really count
> All of my other collectibles I've had to buy or get from restocks.  I'm happy I bought some back then when they were cheap too! ahahah



Same I didnt get anything from anyone had to pay. I won 100tbt at a giveaway but thats it. I also won a popsicle from TPs Raffle.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Same I didnt get anything from anyone had to pay. I won 100tbt at a giveaway but thats it. I also won a popsicle from TPs Raffle.



I'll save up and buy you one~


----------



## Jacob (Sep 15, 2015)

I received an apple from Piichinu as a gift ily claire


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

I received my pear from a stranger.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I'll save up and buy you one~



Well I recieved free art lol but thats it. Lucanosa buy me what?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Well I recieved free art lol but thats it. Lucanosa buy me what?



Buy you a collectible xD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Buy you a collectible xD



Oh lol thank you Ill try to buy you something too but im always offline and broke when they restock the store. ;( I was gonna try to get つ house letter collectible but always offline or broke when they restock.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oh lol thank you Ill try to buy you something too but im always offline and broke when they restock the store. ;( I was gonna try to get つ house letter collectible but always offline or broke when they restock.



Thank you!  Yeah, restocks are a pain.  I've only gotten a few things from them, but nothing special or exciting.  At the next restock, if they restock any letters, I'll try to get any extra one for you


----------



## Damniel (Sep 15, 2015)

Tried to do a rotating sig...didn't go to well.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Thank you!  Yeah, restocks are a pain.  I've only gotten a few things from them, but nothing special or exciting.  At the next restock, if they restock any letters, I'll try to get any extra one for you



Thanks So Much Ill Try To Get You Something too. What are u looking for?


@CallMeDaniel Yeah ik havent been working to well.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Tried to do a rotating sig...didn't go to well.



Exactly why I don't have any XD



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Thanks So Much Ill Try To Get You Something too. What are u looking for?
> 
> 
> @CallMeDaniel Yeah ik havent been working to well.



I'm not looking for anything in particular; any collectibles I don't have, or even ones I already do.  Mainly toy hammer and letters along with candy.  Toy hammer is hopefully gonna be achieved, but it'll put a big divit in my funds


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Exactly why I don't have any XD
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not looking for anything in particular; any collectibles I don't have, or even ones I already do.  Mainly toy hammer and letters along with candy.  Toy hammer is hopefully gonna be achieved, but it'll put a big divit in my funds



Ima get u a piece of candy!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 15, 2015)

Ably you surpassed 500 posts.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Ably you surpassed 500 posts.



Jesus im barely getting to 400 naekoya has the most over 700 posts lol xD


----------



## roseflower (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi, good evening


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Jesus im barely getting to 400 naekoya has the most over 700 posts lol xD



I'm only touching 300 xD



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ima get u a piece of candy!



Awe thank you! 



roseflower said:


> Hi, good evening



Good evening!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Jesus im barely getting to 400 naekoya has the most over 700 posts lol xD



3rd top poster! Almost passing Miharu!
Hello rose how are you?


----------



## Jacob (Sep 15, 2015)

Wow I do not post here as much as I should!

Hope everyone is having a great night so far


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi, good evening



Hi


@lucanosa youll get there i think i posted 100times today or almost! Lol xD


----------



## roseflower (Sep 15, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> 3rd top poster! Almost passing Miharu!
> Hello rose how are you?



Hello everybody, I?m fine, I don?t think I even have 100 posts here, gotta chat a bit more haha


----------



## Damniel (Sep 15, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> @lucanosa youll get there i think i posted 100times today or almost! Lol xD



Wayyyy more than that.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Wow I do not post here as much as I should!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great night so far



Yes!   Other than being sick rn it's a good night



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> @lucanosa youll get there i think i posted 100times today or almost! Lol xD



Since I'm sick I'll be able to stalk the forums :3 Which means I'll be able to post more hehe


----------



## roseflower (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Yes!   Other than being sick rn it's a good night
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm sick I'll be able to stalk the forums :3 Which means I'll be able to post more hehe



I hope you?ll get better soon! Do you have a cold?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

roseflower said:


> I hope you?ll get better soon! Do you have a cold?



Thank you!  I hope so too!

And I think.... either that, or a sinus infection, severe allergies, or the flu.  Either way, I'm sick in some sort of way
This is the second day of migraine + nausea + occasional dizziness + sinus congestion so I'll know once I get worse


----------



## jiny (Sep 15, 2015)

I need to chat here too, I'm in Popsicles in Freezing.

La di da, so how was everyone's day?

Tomorrow's P.E day in school ughhhh

Locker room day


----------



## roseflower (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Thank you!  I hope so too!
> 
> And I think.... either that, or a sinus infection, severe allergies, or the flu.  Either way, I'm sick in some sort of way
> This is the second day of migraine + nausea + occasional dizziness + sinus congestion so I'll know once I get worse



Oh, this doesn?t sound so good, get well soon!

- - - Post Merge - - -



cookiecrisps said:


> I need to chat here too, I'm in Popsicles in Freezing.
> 
> La di da, so how was everyone's day?
> 
> ...



Hi my day was alright, how was yours?


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi guys. just got home from work. how's everyone doing?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Oh, this doesn?t sound so good, get well soon!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



No, I'm not too sure what it could even be.  Thank you again!



DaCoSim said:


> Hi guys  just got home from work.  how's everyone doing?



Hello!  I'm doing okay, and yourself?


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 15, 2015)

Prob about to be comatose from these nighttime cold meds lol!!!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 15, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Prob about to be comatose from these nighttime cold meds lol!!!



Haha! I have a little cold from sleeping with little clothing and the tempature dropping down drastically. Hope you feel better!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 15, 2015)

Ha!!! It's the Popsicle flu hitting this thread!!!!!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 15, 2015)

Haha yeah, actually a Popsicle I had today gave me stomach pains all day and it was aweful...POPSICLE WHY DID YOU BETTAY ME???


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 15, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Haha yeah, actually a Popsicle I had today gave me stomach pains all day and it was aweful...POPSICLE WHY DID YOU BETTAY ME???



That sux!!!! I want a chocolate banana bomb pop....

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ugh. I wish we could name our town on happy home designer... That bums me out so much.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 16, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> That sux!!!! I want a chocolate banana bomb pop....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ugh. I wish we could name our town on happy home designer... That bums me out so much.



We can't?
Darn, that's like one of the most important things in the other games!

OK, I think I am going to head off to sleep! Hopefully Miharu or Naekoya will hop on to say hey! Good night!


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 16, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> That sux!!!! I want a chocolate banana bomb pop....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ugh. I wish we could name our town on happy home designer... That bums me out so much.



WHAT?!?!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 16, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> We can't?
> Darn, that's like one of the most important things in the other games!
> 
> OK, I think I am going to head off to sleep! Hopefully Miharu or Naekoya will hop on to say hey! Good night!



G'night Jacob  



aleshapie said:


> WHAT?!?!



Yep!!! SUX huh???


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 16, 2015)

All this talk of popsicles makes me want one. Mmmmmm.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> We can't?
> Darn, that's like one of the most important things in the other games!
> 
> OK, I think I am going to head off to sleep! Hopefully Miharu or Naekoya will hop on to say hey! Good night!



Nighty nite!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dana~ I posted Lily. No bites. Where's the Lily love?! She's adorbs!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 16, 2015)

HA!!! Me too!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Where the hell is my sig??

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nvm, there it is.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Awe, everyone needs Lily!!!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 16, 2015)

GAAAAHHH THE PHOTO CONTEST IS SO CLOSE AGAIN

im gonna die tonight im like hecka worried now


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 16, 2015)

Anyone on?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 16, 2015)

yups.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 16, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> yups.



Hey what happened to everyone asleep?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 16, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hey what happened to everyone asleep?



idek... i think they did. im off to sleep as well... v.v


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 16, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> idek... i think they did. im off to sleep as well... v.v



Ok night.....im all alone ~/~


----------



## Miharu (Sep 16, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> 3rd top poster! Almost passing Miharu!
> Hello rose how are you?


OH HECK NO AHAHAHA It's one thing for my bae to pass me, but I shall not allow anyone else to pass me! XD Ahahaha!!! XD



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ok night.....im all alone ~/~


HI DEATH! 

________________________________________________

Oh boy work was really tiring today DX How have you guys all been? c:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OH HECK NO AHAHAHA It's one thing for my bae to pass me, but I shall not allow anyone else to pass me! XD Ahahaha!!! XD
> 
> 
> HI DEATH!
> ...



Good and you besides work?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 16, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Good and you besides work?



I've been great!! Another day off today (Wednesday) so I'm super excited! Going to start working on all the graphics I need to work on ahahaha I have 1 pending banner to make and 1 sig to make for Daniel, then I need to start on my FR requests XD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I've been great!! Another day off today (Wednesday) so I'm super excited! Going to start working on all the graphics I need to work on ahahaha I have 1 pending banner to make and 1 sig to make for Daniel, then I need to start on my FR requests XD



Oh gl on them


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 16, 2015)

HEY TEAM POPSICLE!!!!!! 
*Waves*
I just wanted to give a shout out to Miharu and Jacob.... I have been following this thread for a few weeks..... This is one of the best initiatives I have seen come out of TBT in a LONG WHILE. I feel so privileged to be your NEWEST MEMBER! *throws confetti* 
Yay for Post #1!!!!! 49 left to go before I get (might I say awesome looking personalized badges!) 
I have university and graduate work and a bunch of busy crazy adult stuff..... but I REALLY was hoping for something to bring me back to TBT and I HAVE FOUND MY CALLING!!!!! POPSICLES, GUYS!!!!! 
Just saying I will try to be as involved as I can! You guy are awesome!
Lassy, you left a Legacy..... you don't even understand..... I wish you were here to see..... 
Anyway it is 5:30am EST..... I have been up all night studying..... my class is at 12:30pm tomorrow though so I can sleep in a bit. XD 

I think we need a cheer, is anyone in on this with me? Or am I totally lame?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 16, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oh gl on them


Thank you! 



KiloPatches said:


> HEY TEAM POPSICLE!!!!!!
> *Waves*
> I just wanted to give a shout out to Miharu and Jacob.... I have been following this thread for a few weeks..... This is one of the best initiatives I have seen come out of TBT in a LONG WHILE. I feel so privileged to be your NEWEST MEMBER! *throws confetti*
> Yay for Post #1!!!!! 49 left to go before I get (might I say awesome looking personalized badges!)
> ...


WELCOME TO TP!!! We are super happy to have you!  I've already updated the roster with you in it, with the color you wanted! x] 

And d'awww thank you so much for the kind words once again!!! ; v ; (WOO!~ Get those posts up and going! ;D Looking forward to seeing you chat with us and participate in all the activities! ;D ) 

OH!!! Good luck with university and grad work! I feel you ahahaha! I've been super busy with work and life (won't go in details since it'll be long ahaha ) in general XD 

Lassy did an amazing job with creating the Popsicle idea ; v ; POPSICLES FTW <3 

OH GOSH!!! Good night! I hope you have a great night!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OH HECK NO AHAHAHA It's one thing for my bae to pass me, but I shall not allow anyone else to pass me! XD Ahahaha!!! XD
> 
> 
> HI DEATH!
> ...



The day will come X: D

- - - Post Merge - - -



KiloPatches said:


> HEY TEAM POPSICLE!!!!!!
> *Waves*
> I just wanted to give a shout out to Miharu and Jacob.... I have been following this thread for a few weeks..... This is one of the best initiatives I have seen come out of TBT in a LONG WHILE. I feel so privileged to be your NEWEST MEMBER! *throws confetti*
> Yay for Post #1!!!!! 49 left to go before I get (might I say awesome looking personalized badges!)
> ...


welcome dear member!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 16, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> The day will come X



I refuse to let it happen! LOL XD (Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if it did happen though ahahahah)


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 16, 2015)

Hey guys im back


----------



## Miharu (Sep 16, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hey guys im back



Welcome back! XD Mostly everyone is asleep now ahahaha


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Welcome back! XD Mostly everyone is asleep now ahahaha



Ehhh ;/ always

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Welcome back! XD Mostly everyone is asleep now ahahaha



Ehhh ;/ always


----------



## Miharu (Sep 16, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ehhh ;/ always



It's not surprising XD After all it's pretty late, and you're normally up super late too xD ahahaha


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> It's not surprising XD After all it's pretty late, and you're normally up super late too xD ahahaha



Especially for my age! I took a sleeping pill yesterday at 11pm and was up till 5-6 in the morning lol xD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> It's not surprising XD After all it's pretty late, and you're normally up super late too xD ahahaha



I'll be going to classes in a bit so I'll be off for a couple of periods, then the next 3 are basically free periods so I can talk then!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 16, 2015)

Morning guys!just woke up from my cold meds induced coma. Lol!!! I'll prob go back to bed shortly though. Hey jaz, did you see the vid I posted for quest 10? It's super cute!!!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 16, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> HEY TEAM POPSICLE!!!!!!
> *Waves*
> I just wanted to give a shout out to Miharu and Jacob.... I have been following this thread for a few weeks..... This is one of the best initiatives I have seen come out of TBT in a LONG WHILE. I feel so privileged to be your NEWEST MEMBER! *throws confetti*
> Yay for Post #1!!!!! 49 left to go before I get (might I say awesome looking personalized badges!)
> ...



Welcome to Team Popsicle!!! I know you're gonna love it here! ^_^
And a cheer would be interesting.... do you have any ideas?



DaCoSim said:


> Morning guys!just woke up from my cold meds induced coma. Lol!!! I'll prob go back to bed shortly though. Hey jaz, did you see the vid I posted for quest 10? It's super cute!!!



Good morning!  Ahh I hope you're okay? xD

My flu or whatever I have is definitely weird.... my symptoms from yesterday are all gone, and now I have the chills, feel weak and tired, and shaky.  Gonna have to hit the medicine hardddd

Anyhow, how is everyone doing?


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 16, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> HEY TEAM POPSICLE!!!!!!
> *Waves*
> I just wanted to give a shout out to Miharu and Jacob.... I have been following this thread for a few weeks..... This is one of the best initiatives I have seen come out of TBT in a LONG WHILE. I feel so privileged to be your NEWEST MEMBER! *throws confetti*
> Yay for Post #1!!!!! 49 left to go before I get (might I say awesome looking personalized badges!)
> ...




Hi Kat!!!!!!! So good to see you!!! How ya been? Welcome to team pop! It's so fun here  you'll luv it!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm up. Not really awake yet as meds are def still running in my system. I'm not coughing at least due to that. My ears are soooo stopped up though. Bout to move my bam back into main!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## himeki (Sep 16, 2015)

uggggh what a sht day.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 16, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> uggggh what a sht day.



Agreed!!! I feel like crap. Not even playing acnl. Just vegging in my bed with my 2 poopsies and watching if i stay. (No spoilers, I haven't seen it yet!)


----------



## himeki (Sep 16, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Agreed!!! I feel like crap. Not even playing acnl. Just vegging in my bed with my 2 poopsies and watching if i stay. (No spoilers, I haven't seen it yet!)



yeah, they were trying to publicly weigh us in physics;w;


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 16, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> yeah, they were trying to publicly weigh us in physics;w;



Yeah that would be a huge hell no!!!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 16, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> uggggh what a sht day.



yes, definitely
I feel weird posting my art I made in my sig.... lol I might remove it


----------



## himeki (Sep 16, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> yes, definitely
> I feel weird posting my art I made in my sig.... lol I might remove it


its broken anyway.

yeah, I seriously refused


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 16, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> its broken anyway.
> 
> yeah, I seriously refused



My gif I made loaded, finally!
Idek


----------



## himeki (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh yeah! Streaming at the same link as yesterday


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 16, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Oh yeah! Streaming at the same link as yesterday



*searching thread for the link*

;-; what is the link?


----------



## himeki (Sep 16, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> *searching thread for the link*
> 
> ;-; what is the link?



join.me/unendingstreamoftrash


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 16, 2015)

omgosh im tied FOR FIRST IM FREAKING OUTTT

im sorry i keep ranting about this ignore me ;v;


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 16, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> omgosh im tied FOR FIRST IM FREAKING OUTTT
> 
> im sorry i keep ranting about this ignore me ;v;



xD It's okay, I don't think I'll even make third on my story ;w;


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 16, 2015)

lol. Well mine didn't even come close to placing. Kinda wish it had made it a little further


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 16, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> lol. Well mine didn't even come close to placing. Kinda wish it had made it a little further



Which story was yours?


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 16, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Which story was yours?



Oh my story didn't make it. My photo was #2  the one with my boys fishing at sunset on my aunt's dock.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello, everyone! Just checking since we're having some free time in class xD 

Some small news, I bought an avatar widh extension and trying it out x3


----------



## himeki (Sep 16, 2015)

*CRIES* THIS LOOKS LIKE TRAAAAAAAAAASH


----------



## Damniel (Sep 16, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Hello, everyone! Just checking since we're having some free time in class xD
> 
> Some small news, I bought an avatar widh extension and trying it out x3



Hey! Just finished classes! Love the avatar!


----------



## himeki (Sep 16, 2015)

Bleh, if anyone wants to see me draw trash, the link is join.me/unendingstreamoftrash


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 16, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Oh my story didn't make it. My photo was #2  the one with my boys fishing at sunset on my aunt's dock.



Ah!  I thought that one was cute ^-^



MayorEvvie said:


> Bleh, if anyone wants to see me draw trash, the link is join.me/unendingstreamoftrash



It's not trash!  I love it!  It's better than my pixel art lol


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 16, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Ah!  I thought that one was cute ^-^
> 
> 
> 
> It's not trash!  I love it!  It's better than my pixel art lol



Thx so much!!! 

Btw, at the dr's office. Hopefully I can get some real meds and get rid of this crap.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 16, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> HEY TEAM POPSICLE!!!!!!
> *Waves*
> I just wanted to give a shout out to Miharu and Jacob.... I have been following this thread for a few weeks..... This is one of the best initiatives I have seen come out of TBT in a LONG WHILE. I feel so privileged to be your NEWEST MEMBER! *throws confetti*
> Yay for Post #1!!!!! 49 left to go before I get (might I say awesome looking personalized badges!)
> ...



AHH YOU ARE SO CUTE WELCOME TO Team Popsicle!!
We are so happy have you here!

I am est too so I was sleeping when I saw this message but Miharu told me how sweet you were so I came by to check it out!

Welcome aboard!


----------



## himeki (Sep 16, 2015)

Stream is over! Thanks to the people who came. I'll post the (crap) WIP I was working on later


----------



## Jacob (Sep 16, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Stream is over! Thanks to the people who came. I'll post the (crap) WIP I was working on later



Nice! I love streams, maybe I can make the next one!


----------



## himeki (Sep 16, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Nice! I love streams, maybe I can make the next one!



Well, I usually start around 5PM BST, pause around 6 PM, start again at 7 PM and then continue on as long as it takes!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 16, 2015)

Well. Dr said I have walking pneumonia. Bummer. Lots of meds.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 16, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Well. Dr said I have walking pneumonia. Bummer. Lots of meds.



I hope it gets better. :C


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 16, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I hope it gets better. :C



Thx so much.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 16, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Well. Dr said I have walking pneumonia. Bummer. Lots of meds.



oh no! I hope u get better!!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 16, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Morning guys!just woke up from my cold meds induced coma. Lol!!! I'll prob go back to bed shortly though. Hey jaz, did you see the vid I posted for quest 10? It's super cute!!!



Omg I haven't! Can you post the video for me again? XD Sorry I must have missed it!! Hahaha XD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello you all!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 16, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hello you all!



Eyyyyy!~ How's it going? XD Ahahaha


----------



## Damniel (Sep 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Eyyyyy!~ How's it going? XD Ahahaha



It's been good! Starting my homework, there's a bunch today..
How are you?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 16, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Well. Dr said I have walking pneumonia. Bummer. Lots of meds.



Ahh I hated that >o< I had it last year and it was horrific
I hope you get better soon!!



Call me Daniel said:


> Hello you all!



Hello!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 16, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> It's been good! Starting my homework, there's a bunch today..
> How are you?



Oh gosh ; v; Good luck with your homework!!
I'm doing great!! Mwuahaha XD Been resting, starting on some graphics, and reading some awesome mangas! Hahaha (I'm getting so sidetracked LOL )


----------



## Damniel (Sep 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oh gosh ; v; Good luck with your homework!!
> I'm doing great!! Mwuahaha XD Been resting, starting on some graphics, and reading some awesome mangas! Hahaha (I'm getting so sidetracked LOL )



Oh that's awesome! This work is so boring...


----------



## himeki (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi all! How are you?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 16, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hi all! How are you?



Hey! I'm good you?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 16, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hi all! How are you?



Good, you?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 16, 2015)

hey ~
how is everyone doing today c:


----------



## himeki (Sep 16, 2015)

Had a kinda bad day ;w;


----------



## Damniel (Sep 16, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hey ~
> how is everyone doing today c:



Having a homework filled day. 
Evive why?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 16, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hey ~
> how is everyone doing today c:



Drowsy. -w-


----------



## himeki (Sep 16, 2015)

Do you really want a huge rangy post?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 16, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Having a homework filled day.
> Evive why?


oh wow really? D:
hopefully you get them done and relax the rest of the night!! good luck ~



MayorEvvie said:


> Had a kinda bad day ;w;


ehh ~ what's up? >~<



Alby-Kun said:


> Drowsy. -w-


are you sick too?! o__o


----------



## Albuns (Sep 16, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh wow really? D:
> hopefully you get them done and relax the rest of the night!! good luck ~
> 
> 
> ...



I wish, but idiots don't get sick. xD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 16, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I wish, but idiots don't get sick. xD



wait what! xD ahaha ~ 
yeah idk about me getting sick.. but i get bit by bugs so easily ~_~
even yesterday i was out for abit omg.... crazy mosquitos were just buzzing everywhere and biting me T^T </3


----------



## Albuns (Sep 16, 2015)

naekoya said:


> wait what! xD ahaha ~
> yeah idk about me getting sick.. but i get bit by bugs so easily ~_~
> even yesterday i was out for abit omg.... crazy mosquitos were just buzzing everywhere and biting me T^T </3



Awh, that stinks. D:
Maybe they just see you as an easy target or something. xD


----------



## Jacob (Sep 16, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hey ~
> how is everyone doing today c:



Good, hbu?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 16, 2015)

I just watched the most weirdest video ever omfg LOL


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 16, 2015)

For quest 10 

http://youtu.be/PZ5ACLVjYwM

Luv luv luv this vid. I always watch it when I'm feeling down and it cheers me up.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 16, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Awh, that stinks. D:
> Maybe they just see you as an easy target or something. xD


haha i am! hear that people who are blood type O are the ones that mosquitos aim for alot ; v;
and anyone who emits like lots of body heat etc ~ le sighhhh



Jacob_lawall said:


> Good, hbu?



food coma.. i think i ate too much hahah! xD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 16, 2015)

naekoya said:


> haha i am! hear that people who are blood type O are the ones that mosquitos aim for alot ; v;
> and anyone who emits like lots of body heat etc ~ le sighhhh
> 
> 
> ...



My parents told me they can smell milk, so if you drink a lot of it, you're more likely to get bitten. xD


----------



## Miharu (Sep 16, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> For quest 10
> 
> http://youtu.be/PZ5ACLVjYwM
> 
> Luv luv luv this vid. I always watch it when I'm feeling down and it cheers me up.



OHH D'awww that's so cute!!! Ahahaha thanks! XD I added Quest #10 to your Quest Log!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 16, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> My parents told me they can smell milk, so if you drink a lot of it, you're more likely to get bitten. xD



milk huh... never heard of that before xD interesting ~


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 16, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hey ~
> how is everyone doing today c:



hello!  I'm feeling sorta better >.>
how is everyone?

Quest #10: click
I love that video, I always found it fun and intriguing


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 16, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> hello!  I'm feeling sorta better >.>
> how is everyone?
> 
> Quest #10: click
> I love that video, I always found it fun and intriguing



oh I see! aw well glad to hear that c:


----------



## roseflower (Sep 16, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> hello!  I'm feeling sorta better >.>
> how is everyone?
> 
> Quest #10: click
> I love that video, I always found it fun and intriguing



Great to hear that you?re better
Hello everyone!

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> For quest 10
> 
> http://youtu.be/PZ5ACLVjYwM
> 
> Luv luv luv this vid. I always watch it when I'm feeling down and it cheers me up.



Aww sweet vid^^


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 16, 2015)

Lol tried quest 9 complete failure!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 16, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh I see! aw well glad to hear that c:





roseflower said:


> Great to hear that you?re better



Thanks! 
Medicine must finally be working ^^ eheh too bad I made my family sick woops



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Lol tried quest 9 complete failure!



X'D level 1 still?  it's so hard ; o ;


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 16, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Thanks!
> Medicine must finally be working ^^ eheh too bad I made my family sick woops
> 
> 
> ...



Yes and glad you're feeling better!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 16, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Quest #10: click
> I love that video, I always found it fun and intriguing


Added Quest #10 to your completed log!  
That video was pretty awesome omg XD


----------



## Taj (Sep 16, 2015)

Casually jumps into convo


----------



## Albuns (Sep 16, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Casually jumps into convo



Hey there, what's shaking?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Added Quest #10 to your completed log!
> That video was pretty awesome omg XD



Ikr?! xD I thought it was just weird but awesome



neester14 said:


> Casually jumps into convo



Hello


----------



## Damniel (Sep 16, 2015)

Almost done with math homework wool! Then to history..


----------



## Jacob (Sep 16, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Almost done with math homework wool! Then to history..



I just finished French. I need to write a paper now, then study ; _ ;


----------



## Damniel (Sep 16, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I just finished French. I need to write a paper now, then study ; _ ;



I didn't get my chem stuff at all so I'm not doing that and asking my teacher for help tommorow. I have to do an essay on history too...


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 16, 2015)

a ton of new kids came to our school this year and two guys look the same and i still can't figure out if they are one person or not o.o
anywayssss hey every1 what's up!!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 16, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> a ton of new kids came to our school this year and two guys look the same and i still can't figure out if they are one person or not o.o
> anywayssss hey every1 what's up!!



woah maybe they're twins? ahaha I've seen that before
and heyyyy how are ya?


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 16, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> woah maybe they're twins? ahaha I've seen that before
> and heyyyy how are ya?


i think they are two separate ppl tho bc i met one the first day and he sat a few rows over so his last name wasn't near mine,, then the other one sits right behind me so idk
ayy i'm good!! my friends are telling me to run for some position of student council but eh idk if i want to


----------



## pearly19 (Sep 16, 2015)

hi everyone, 

  Its been awhile since Ive been online >< was pretty busy these past weeks! I probably missed a lot but glad to see there are still quests and people winning the raffle!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 16, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> Its been awhile since Ive been online >< was pretty busy these past weeks! I probably missed a lot but glad to see there are still quests and people winning the raffle!



Omg!! Welcome back!!! It definitely has been a while!! I'm so happy to see you back! <3 How have you been? 




lizzy541 said:


> a ton of new kids came to our school this year and two guys look the same and i still can't figure out if they are one person or not o.o
> anywayssss hey every1 what's up!!



TWINS! XD Ahahaha
And I'm actually working on a small event/giveaway for you guys ;D How about you?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 16, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> Its been awhile since Ive been online >< was pretty busy these past weeks! I probably missed a lot but glad to see there are still quests and people winning the raffle!



Hey Pearly!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 16, 2015)

✧ Welcome to our random mini giveaway/event!  So this time it's going to be a guessing game! Whoever can guess what Jacob and I played last wins 100 tbt! Please read the rules otherwise you could be disqualified! c: 

✧ I'll be posting this on the bottom of my OP so you can see the hints there once we update it! c:
​
*✧Rules✧*
✧ Please use this format when guessing! It's to tell which game you are guessing for Jacob's and which game you are guessing for mine! XD You must guess BOTH guesses CORRECTLY to win! We will be giving out hints throughout the event! c: 


```
✧ Jacob:
✧ Miharu:
```

✧ To join in this event you MUST be in the Official Popsicle Roster or Popsicles in Freezing list before this event has started! c: (Meaning, if you want to join in the Popsicles in Freezing list or the Official list NOW, you still won't be able to participate and may only participate in future giveaways!) 

✧ You may only have 1 guess EVERY 5 MINUTES! This is to prevent this thread from getting spammed with guesses ahaha please make sure to check it's been more than 5 minutes before posting. 

✧ No double posts allowed
✧ No editing your posts! If we see you have edited your post, that guess will NOT count and you'll lose that guess entry! (So you'll just need to wait another 5 minutes before guessing again xD )

✧ Please don't ask us if one of your guesses are correct. 


*✧Hints✧*

✧*Jacob's Hints*✧
✧ None atm! He'll be telling me the hint he'll want to add shortly! c: 

✧*Miharu's Hints*✧
✧ It's a Phone App game! 

​


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> TWINS! XD Ahahaha
> And I'm actually working on a small event/giveaway for you guys ;D How about you?


ooo i can't wait to see it cc; i'm finishing up some homework haha!! luckily the week is over half way over so i'm pretty hype for the weekend


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 16, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> Its been awhile since Ive been online >< was pretty busy these past weeks! I probably missed a lot but glad to see there are still quests and people winning the raffle!



Hello!! 

I've not checked on the thread much except this past week, so don't feel bad!

~~~~~

✧ Jacob: Splatoon
✧ Miharu: Candy Crush

Did I get the form right? xD


----------



## Miharu (Sep 16, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I've not checked on the thread much except this past week, so don't feel bad!
> 
> ...



Yup! You copied the form right ahahaha XD 

Also nope <: I forgot to add in, we'll quote the person who got the guesses right XD Ahahaha


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 16, 2015)

✧ Jacob: splatoon
✧ Miharu: crossy road


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 16, 2015)

HTML Code:
✧ Jacob: Disney Infinity
✧ Miharu: Candy Crush Saga


----------



## Miharu (Sep 16, 2015)

Nope to all guesses above! c: (Please note that when I say no, it means both of your guesses aren't correct, so one of them could be correct, but since you didn't get them both, I'm marking them as no ahaha XD Hope that makes sense)

Also Jacob has posted his first hint! 

✧ its a computer game


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 16, 2015)

✧ Jacob: Eden Eternal
✧ Miharu: Pet Rescue Saga


----------



## Miharu (Sep 16, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ✧ Jacob: Eden Eternal
> ✧ Miharu: Pet Rescue Saga



Nope! XD Hahaha Pet Rescue Saga sounds cute! Also added a new note to clarify things ahahaha

✧ Please note that when I say no/nope/it's not it/etc to your guesses, it means both of your guesses aren't correct, so that means even if one of your guesses is correct, since you didn't get both right, it's a nope. XD Hope that makes sense ahahaha


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 16, 2015)

✧ Jacob: five nights at freddys
✧ Miharu: 2048


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 16, 2015)

✧ Jacob: Eden Eternal
✧ Miharu: 2048


----------



## Miharu (Sep 16, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> ✧ Jacob: five nights at freddys
> ✧ Miharu: 2048





Lucanosa said:


> ✧ Jacob: Eden Eternal
> ✧ Miharu: 2048



Nope to both! Wow I haven't heard of 2048 before XD What kind of phone app game is it? Also new hints has been posted on the OP! c:


----------



## Damniel (Sep 16, 2015)

HTML Code:
✧ Jacobisney infinity
✧ Miharu:Angry birds


----------



## Miharu (Sep 16, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> HTML Code:
> ✧ Jacobisney infinity
> ✧ Miharu:Angry birds



Nope!! Omg I remember playing Angry birds a whillleee back ahahah that was fun XD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 16, 2015)

Dang I didn't see the hint on Jacob when I posted.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 16, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Dang I didn't see the hint on Jacob when I posted.



Awww ahahhaa XD Hints are all updated on the OP so you guys don't have to go back and look for the original post XD


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 16, 2015)

✧ Jacob: cat mario
✧ Miharu: pop the lock


----------



## Miharu (Sep 16, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> ✧ Jacob: cat mario
> ✧ Miharu: pop the lock



Nope!~ XD Oh gosh Cat Mario was so fun and funny but so frustrating ahahaha XD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 16, 2015)

✧ Jacob: Unfair Sonic
✧ Miharu:Sushi Cat


----------



## Miharu (Sep 16, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> ✧ Jacob: Unfair Sonic
> ✧ Miharu:Sushi Cat



Nope!~ And omg Sushi Cat sounds so cute ahahah XD


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello everyone.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 16, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Hello everyone.



Hey Lily!  How you doing? x]


----------



## Albuns (Sep 16, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Hello everyone.



Hello there.

✧ Jacob: Eden Eternal
✧ Miharu: Brave Frontier


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 16, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Hello everyone.


hiii lily how are u c:


----------



## Damniel (Sep 16, 2015)

✧ Jacob:Minecraft
✧ Miharu: Cruchy Roll? I'll need to look up these games now.


----------



## pearly19 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Miharu, Call me Daniel*--heheh missed you guys, well everyone is this
awesome team! 

*Miharu*-- I suck at guessing games but looking forward to see who guesses right!

*
Lucanosa*--ahaha thanks! im not the only one 
*
MissLily123*--Hello:]

Hey, what is a good item to give in exchange for making people visit my dream address? My towns almost finished! I know bushes are always in need but I was hoping to find something related to dream suite. I was also thinking my squirrel villager pics but not sure how popular those are.


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hey Lily!  How you doing? x]





Alby-Kun said:


> Hello there.
> 
> ✧ Jacob: Eden Eternal
> ✧ Miharu: Brave Frontier





lizzy541 said:


> hiii lily how are u c:



Hi guys. I am doing pretty well, what about you all?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 16, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Hi guys. I am doing pretty well, what about you all?



I'm doing okay, thanks.


----------



## Taj (Sep 16, 2015)

✧ Jacob: Slender
✧ Miharu: Floppy Bird err whatever that stupid bird is called


----------



## Damniel (Sep 16, 2015)

✧ Jacob:Fusion Fall
✧ Miharu:Final Fanasty record Keeper


----------



## Miharu (Sep 16, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hello there.
> 
> ✧ Jacob: Eden Eternal
> ✧ Miharu: Brave Frontier


Nope! B] 



Call me Daniel said:


> ✧ Jacob:Minecraft
> ✧ Miharu: Cruchy Roll? I'll need to look up these games now.


Nope! B] Ohh I love Crunchyroll, more of a place to watch anime though XD 



pearly19 said:


> *Miharu, Call me Daniel*
> *Miharu*-- I suck at guessing games but looking forward to see who guesses right!
> 
> Hey, what is a good item to give in exchange for making people visit my dream address? My towns almost finished! I know bushes are always in need but I was hoping to find something related to dream suite. I was also thinking my squirrel villager pics but not sure how popular those are.


Awww!! Hahaha XD 

Ohh hmmm I think bushes and flowers XD or a basket of perfect fruits? c: 



MissLily123 said:


> Hi guys. I am doing pretty well, what about you all?


That's great to hear!!  I'm doing great as well thanks! XD What have you been up to?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 16, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Hello everyone.



Hello!  How are you tonight?

✧ Jacob: Five Nights At Freddy
✧ Miharu: Brave Frontier


----------



## Jacob (Sep 16, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Hello!  How are you tonight?
> 
> ✧ Jacob: Five Nights At Freddy
> ✧ Miharu: Brave Frontier



Nope ;D


----------



## Damniel (Sep 16, 2015)

✧ Jacob:five nights at f*** boys
✧ Miharu:Kai ri Sei


----------



## pearly19 (Sep 16, 2015)

Miharu--hmm yeah bushes seem to be something everyone always wants! thanks 

gah I gotta log off sadly even if it was just for a bit! but good luck on guessing the correct games everyone!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 16, 2015)

neester14 said:


> ✧ Jacob: Slender
> ✧ Miharu: Floppy Bird err whatever that stupid bird is called


Nope! Ahaha omg I remember Flappy bird XD It was really evil ahaha



Call me Daniel said:


> ✧ Jacob:Fusion Fall
> ✧ Miharu:Final Fanasty record Keeper


Nope! 



Lucanosa said:


> Hello!  How are you tonight?
> 
> ✧ Jacob: Five Nights At Freddy
> ✧ Miharu: Brave Frontier


Nope!  And I'm doing great! How about yourself?



Call me Daniel said:


> ✧ Jacob:five nights at f*** boys
> ✧ Miharu:Kai ri Sei


Nope! 



pearly19 said:


> Miharu--hmm yeah bushes seem to be something everyone always wants! thanks
> 
> gah I gotta log off sadly even if it was just for a bit! but good luck on guessing the correct games everyone!


No problem! I'm happy I can help!! And aww!! See you later then!  I'm happy to see you stop by! x]

- - - Post Merge - - -

New hints has been added on the OP!  Also sorry if I reply late! I'm having dinner now XD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 16, 2015)

✧ Jacob:Club penguin 
✧ Miharu:Monster hunter


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 16, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Nope! B]
> 
> 
> Nope! B] Ohh I love Crunchyroll, more of a place to watch anime though XD
> ...





Lucanosa said:


> Hello!  How are you tonight?
> 
> ✧ Jacob: Five Nights At Freddy
> ✧ Miharu: Brave Frontier



Alright I guess, you? And I have just been sitting around lol


----------



## Damniel (Sep 16, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I am just sitting around. Been pretty bored lately.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Go out to a wild party and have fun!!!
HTML Code:
✧ Jacob:skate 3
✧ Miharu:rhytmn control


----------



## Miharu (Sep 16, 2015)

Nope to all guesses above!  Also mmm dinner is yummy XD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 16, 2015)

✧ Jacob:goat simulator 
✧ Miharu:Taiko no Tatsujin


----------



## Jacob (Sep 16, 2015)

my laptop died uwu

Next hint for my game:

Pewdiepie did a couple videos on it


----------



## Damniel (Sep 16, 2015)

✧ Jacob:Happy Wheels
✧ Miharuroject Diva!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 16, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> Miharu--hmm yeah bushes seem to be something everyone always wants! thanks
> 
> gah I gotta log off sadly even if it was just for a bit! but good luck on guessing the correct games everyone!



Aye, cya later!



Miharu said:


> Nope!  And I'm doing great! How about yourself?
> 
> New hints has been added on the OP!  Also sorry if I reply late! I'm having dinner now XD



That's good!  And I'm doing better ahahah!  What are you eating, if you don't mind me asking? 



MissLily123 said:


> Alright I guess, you? And I have just been sitting around lol



Tired, but okay.  And I've done the same lol!  There's not much to do when you're sick

✧ Jacob: Cat Mario
✧ Miharu: osu!


----------



## Jacob (Sep 16, 2015)

No to the above guesses!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 16, 2015)

✧ Jacob: Day Z? 
✧ Miharuarapa the Japanese rapper? Losing ideas


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 16, 2015)

✧ Jacob: Splatoon
✧ Miharu: osu!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 16, 2015)

✧ Jacob:Garry's mod 
✧ Miharu:maimai


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 16, 2015)

✧ Jacob: until dawn
✧ Miharu: rhythm control 2


----------



## Jacob (Sep 16, 2015)

Another Hint for mine: You eat others to grow larger...

No to everyone above btw


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 16, 2015)

✧ Jacob: Agario!
✧ Miharu: osu!


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 16, 2015)

✧ Jacob: agario
✧ Miharu: cytus


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 16, 2015)

✧ Jacob: agario
✧ Miharu: Deemo


----------



## Jacob (Sep 16, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ✧ Jacob: Agario!
> ✧ Miharu: osu!





lizzy541 said:


> ✧ Jacob: agario
> ✧ Miharu: cytus






			
				D3athsdoppleganger said:
			
		

> ✧ Jacob: agario
> ✧ Miharu: Deemo


Agar.io is correct!
 The first person who gets mine and Miharu's will get the 100 tbt!!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 16, 2015)

My next hint is: ✧ The phone app also has it's own anime 
c:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 16, 2015)

✧ Jacob: agario
✧ Miharu: Hatsune Miku Project Diva


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 16, 2015)

✧ Jacob: agario
✧ Miharu: groove catch


----------



## Damniel (Sep 16, 2015)

✧ Jacob:Agario
✧ Miharuance battle one piece

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dance*


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 16, 2015)

✧ Jacob: agario
✧ Miharu: Tengoku


----------



## Miharu (Sep 16, 2015)

Nope to all


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 16, 2015)

✧ Jacob: agario
✧ Miharu: school idol paradise?? idk the exact name


----------



## Miharu (Sep 16, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> ✧ Jacob: agario
> ✧ Miharu: school idol paradise?? idk the exact name



Nope


----------



## Damniel (Sep 16, 2015)

✧ Jacob:agaric
✧ Miharu:Humming bird live! School idol festival.


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 16, 2015)

(Not playing...) 

Just sayin' hi, and also, good to see the group still going strong!!!


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 16, 2015)

ayy i asked my brother what the real name of that game was and he said it was this so i'll retry it with this name,, c:
✧ Jacob: agario
✧ Miharu: love live school idol festival


----------



## Albuns (Sep 16, 2015)

✧ Jacob: agario
✧ Miharu: Tales of Link


----------



## Damniel (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello sky fall! How are you?
✧ Jacob:Agario
✧ Miharu:Miricale girls Festivale


----------



## Miharu (Sep 16, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> ✧ Jacob:agaric
> ✧ Miharu:Humming bird live! School idol festival.


Awww!!! If you didn't mistype Jacob's game part and didn't have the "Humming bird live" in front of SIF, you would have gotten it! Nice try though! XD (Is Humming Bird Live a separate game guess? o: Never heard of it)



Skyfall said:


> (Not playing...)
> 
> Just sayin' hi, and also, good to see the group still going strong!!!


HII!~ How have you been?  And thanks!!! I'm happy we are! XD



lizzy541 said:


> ayy i asked my brother what the real name of that game was and he said it was this so i'll retry it with this name,, c:
> ✧ Jacob: agario
> ✧ Miharu: love live school idol festival



*DRUM ROLLS* WE HAVE A WINNER!!! CONGRATS!!!! XD Ahahaha!! Also when you said "School Idol Paradise" it's actually a real game. But that game is for the PS Vita and not mobile ahaha XD The phone app game I was playing is called School Idol Festival (Also known as Love Live School Idol Festival or SIF for short)


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 16, 2015)

ahh thanks c: ya he told me they were separate games so i figured i should try the other version!!
and hiii skyfall!!


----------



## Jacob (Sep 16, 2015)

Congrats to Lizzy541!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 16, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 16, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> ahh thanks c: ya he told me they were separate games so i figured i should try the other version!!
> and hiii skyfall!!



Sent you your prize!  
And nice!! Does your brother also play SIF? XD It's super fun!


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Sent you your prize!
> And nice!! Does your brother also play SIF? XD It's super fun!


not really but his girlfriend plays it so he knows about the games in general hahahh


----------



## Miharu (Sep 16, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> not really but his girlfriend plays it so he knows about the games in general hahahh



Hahaha his gf has a great taste in games XD


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi guys! Laying in bed watching a movie. Inhaler works great!!!! Gonna take my put me in a coma meds in about an hour and sleep.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 16, 2015)

Skyfall said:


> (Not playing...)
> 
> Just sayin' hi, and also, good to see the group still going strong!!!



Hello!  How are you tonight? c:



lizzy541 said:


> ahh thanks c: ya he told me they were separate games so i figured i should try the other version!!
> and hiii skyfall!!



Congrats!!!!!! Spend the tbt wisely o:


----------



## Miharu (Sep 16, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hi guys! Laying in bed watching a movie. Inhaler works great!!!! Gonna take my put me in a coma meds in about an hour and sleep.


OH! What movie are you watching?  And yay!! Hope you are feeling better!!



Lucanosa said:


> Hello!  How are you tonight? c:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!!!! Spend the tbt wisely o:


HII LUCANOSAA!!! Btw, do you want me to make the badge icon for you? XD So the white area doesn't show up ahaha it bothers me so much XD (If you do want me to, I'll have it finished sometime tomorrow <: )


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OH! What movie are you watching?  And yay!! Hope you are feeling better!!
> 
> 
> HII LUCANOSAA!!! Btw, do you want me to make the badge icon for you? XD So the white area doesn't show up ahaha it bothers me so much XD (If you do want me to, I'll have it finished sometime tomorrow <: )



HI!!!! omg yes please X'D It's been bothering me so bad lately and I was actually gonna photoshop it myself so it doesn't, but if you would like to, I would appreciate it! xD Thank you so much! c:


----------



## Miharu (Sep 16, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> HI!!!! omg yes please X'D It's been bothering me so bad lately and I was actually gonna photoshop it myself so it doesn't, but if you would like to, I would appreciate it! xD Thank you so much! c:



YEAHH!! It's no trouble at all!! Hahaha XD I have all the PSD files for all of your badges, so making some changes isn't hard XD


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 16, 2015)

Thx jaz! Watching law abiding citizen.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 16, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hi guys! Laying in bed watching a movie. Inhaler works great!!!! Gonna take my put me in a coma meds in about an hour and sleep.



I hope you feel better tomorrow!

I'm tempted to try sushi with kombu, but I have no filling (other than rice) and I'm worried kombu will be too floppy.  Any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 16, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I hope you feel better tomorrow!
> 
> I'm tempted to try sushi with kombu, but I have no filling (other than rice) and I'm worried kombu will be too floppy.  Any ideas/suggestions?




Thx Hun. Me too!!!


----------



## Jacob (Sep 16, 2015)

y'all should stop on in if u are looking for a lil extra tbt ;D

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?322346-On-a-Collectible-Hunt


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

I Love Me Art!!! >~<


----------



## Jacob (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I Love Me Art!!! >~<


_
I love art too!! _
I usually do not buy art tho haha


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> _
> I love art too!! _
> I usually do not buy art tho haha



I havent been buying ive been getting freebies. Nvr have enough tbt.


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 17, 2015)

GUYS?! WHY WAS THIS THREAD 4 STARS?! 
Popsicles are not just "good", they are "excellent"..... just saying..... *vote*
Haha....
(Post #2/50)

HI DaCoSim!!!!!! <3 I will message you soon!!!!!!! It has been FOREVER!!!!! OMG!!!! 

Thank you for the warm welcome, everyone...... 

I did first want to see if people were even INTERESTED in a cheer before completely humiliating myself. 
I am actually really bad with cheers and that sort of thing. 

I mean, military CHANTS ("I don't know what I've been told....", etc...) tend to be profane...... NOT appropriate for Team Popsicle! But I could write a parody! 

But no..... I was hoping in the spirit of Summertime and Camps and things we would have one of those sorts of cheers..... Or like the things they make you recite for like Grade 4 Mother's Day recitals for school that are "adorable".... XD 

Something like......

WE ARE TEAM POPSICLE, YES WE ARE!
COME JOIN US, AND YOU WILL GO FAR! 
POPSICLES, POPSICLES, FOR THE WIN!
2014 COLLECTIBLE TO BEGIN!
DARE TO JOIN IN OUR OBSESSION?
HOW MANY DO YOU HAVE IN YOUR POSSESSION? 
ALWAYS SOMETHING HERE FOR EVERYONE
QUESTS, BADGES, OR JUST CHAT FOR FUN! 
WE ARE TBT'S POPSICLE LOVERS
AND LOVERS OF POPSICLE LOVERS
SINCE WE ATTEST POPSICLES ARE THE BEST
A POPSICLE UNLOVED IS A TBTER UNLOVED
BOTH AN IMPOSSIBILITY
YOU ARE ALWAYS WELCOME HOME WITH US! 

P STANDS FOR POST POINTS!
O STANDS FOR OPPORTUNITIES!
P STANDS FOR PAPA POP (JACOB) AND MIHARU - OUR TEAM FOUNDERS
S STANDS FOR SUPPORT (DONATIONS)
I STANDS FOR INCLUSIVE
C STANDS FOR COLLECTIBLE COMMUNITY
E STANDS FOR EXTRAVAGANT!
L STANDS FOR WOULDN'T-BE-POSSIBLE-WITHOUT-LASSY'S-DESIGN
E STANDS FOR RATED E FOR EVERYONE (WHO LOVES POPSICLES! - WHICH, LET'S FACE IT, WHO DOESN'T?!)

So...... Lame? Hahahaa.....


----------



## Miharu (Sep 17, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> GUYS?! WHY WAS THIS THREAD 4 STARS?!
> Popsicles are not just "good", they are "excellent"..... just saying..... *vote*
> Haha....
> (Post #2/50)
> ...


AHAHHAA We are 4 stars because there's a few people who doesn't like the idea of Team Popsicle, so they be hating ahahaha XD (Thanks for the vote! ;D ) 

AND OMG THAT CHEER IS NOT LAME AHAHAH IT'S AWESOME XD It literally made me smile while I was reading it omg You did great ahaha! I could never think up of something like this XD


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 17, 2015)

Because some people don't like Popsicles.  Not that I know any of these people. Who doesn't luv Popsicles????


----------



## Miharu (Sep 17, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Because some people don't like Popsicles.  Not that I know any of these people. Who doesn't luv Popsicles????



Popsicles are too good to be true ;D I'm actually eating a popsicle right now! XD It's a mixture of pineapple and cherry! So good! (Surprisingly because I normally don't like cherry XD )


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

~I wanna change my name to |Kage|Kitsune| based off my Oc


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 17, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Popsicles are too good to be true ;D I'm actually eating a popsicle right now! XD It's a mixture of pineapple and cherry! So good! (Surprisingly because I normally don't like cherry XD )



That sounds good!!!! Ya know i prob should've bought Popsicles today. My throat is raw from all the coughing. Maybe I shall go to the store in the morning and get some.  ugh. Nighttime cold meds kicking in. I'll see you all in the morning. Hopefully these antibiotics start working soon.


----------



## himeki (Sep 17, 2015)

OK SO here are the WIPs from yesterday


Spoiler: with guidlines, these will be removed at the end














Spoiler: without the lines WIP











Both were sketched one one layer, then colored on another. I love the hair TBH!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> OK SO here are the WIPs from yesterday
> 
> 
> Spoiler: with guidlines, these will be removed at the end
> ...



Looks good


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

-Stalking Thread- anyone wanna chat?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> -Stalking Thread- anyone wanna chat?



Morning there ~ ^^


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Morning there ~ ^^



Heyo how you doing?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Heyo how you doing?



Not so good! itching everywhere cause of all these mosquito bites I got from yesterday T^T </3
but anyways how are you though? LOL


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Not so good! itching everywhere cause of all these mosquito bites I got from yesterday T^T </3
> but anyways how are you though? LOL



Ehhh okay sorrey about all the bites tho. Howd u get them?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ehhh okay sorrey about all the bites tho. Howd u get them?



I was just outside and like all these swarm of tiny mosquitos just started attacking me T^T
it was crazy lol


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I was just outside and like all these swarm of tiny mosquitos just started attacking me T^T
> it was crazy lol



Lol i was just attacked by a swarm of giant flies 2 days ago it was crazy there was so many in my room ^~^


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi everyone! Long time no see.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Lol i was just attacked by a swarm of giant flies 2 days ago it was crazy there was so many in my room ^~^


omg!! meh yea flies are annoying o___o;;



OreoTerror said:


> Hi everyone! Long time no see.



Hiii!!! welcome back ~
hope you're feeling better c:

might have to go sleep now 

but Hello! & good night everyone.. hehe <3


----------



## himeki (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi everyone! How are you?
I'm just setting up my art shop 


in geography class


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

>: ( hmm now im mad! I was just gonna go to sleep cause everyones asleep but now everyone post! Hmm >: (


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> >: ( hmm now im mad! I was just gonna go to sleep cause everyones asleep but now everyone post! Hmm >: (



haha oh you're still up! 
I couldn't sleep too, so I just played some couple league games with a friend 
>~<


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

naekoya said:


> haha oh you're still up!
> I couldn't sleep too, so I just played some couple league games with a friend
> >~<



Oh LoL lucky i wish i can play only allowed on the computer on fri-sun maybe sometimes earlier add me at xyourerrorx


----------



## Taj (Sep 17, 2015)

They see me rollin. They hatin


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oh LoL lucky i wish i can play only allowed on the computer on fri-sun maybe sometimes earlier add me at xyourerrorx


Ohh! you play league too? that's awesome c:
alright ~ 



neester14 said:


> They see me rollin. They hatin


hahah sup Danny x3


----------



## Taj (Sep 17, 2015)

Nothin cuz I gots to go 

It's called growing up in an asian household


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Ohh! you play league too? that's awesome c:
> alright ~
> 
> 
> hahah sup Danny x3



Add me and ill message u when im avaiable for a match or too i dont like to play pvp as much tho and hey neester whats up


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Add me and ill message u when im avaiable for a match or too i dont like to play pvp as much tho and hey neester whats up



that's fine.. i play any ~
co-op , aram, norm c:
added you!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

naekoya said:


> that's fine.. i play any ~
> co-op , aram, norm c:
> added you!



K ur user so i make sure i dont decline and also who do u main?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> K ur user so i make sure i dont decline and also who do u main?



it's the same naekoya lol 
i main support role, but can play adc or mid as well 
top & jg not so much x3


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

naekoya said:


> it's the same naekoya lol
> i main support role, but can play adc or mid as well
> top & jg not so much x3



Lol the best character im with is thresh i had to take a whole lane by myself and i told everyone im support it was a pvp match but i got 2/3/5 something like that but my best ive done pvp is 2/3/12


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Lol the best character im with is thresh i had to take a whole lane by myself and i told everyone im support it was a pvp match but i got 2/3/5 something like that but my best ive done pvp is 2/3/12



oh nice.. yeah i play Sona the most x3
i love her <3


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh nice.. yeah i play Sona the most x3
> i love her <3



Planning on getting talon riven and thresh and maining them I currently just got katarina on sale for 300 something rp so basically free and ima try out orianna and talon to see if i really want them


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Planning on getting talon riven and thresh and maining them I currently just got katarina on sale for 300 something rp so basically free and ima try out orianna and talon to see if i really want them



oh wow you buy champs with RP? ballin' lol
I only buy them with IP and buy skins or get gifts from people c:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

No i just bought katarina with the free rp u get the 400 when u reach lvl 3 lucky i nvr got a gift once from someone ;( xD and i added like everyone


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> No i just bought katarina with the free rp u get the 400 when u reach lvl 3 lucky i nvr got a gift once from someone ;( xD and i added like everyone



I didn't know that x3 that's cool ~


----------



## himeki (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi hi! Just wanted to post this as my friend was finally brave enough to open an art shop! XD click this[/ur] if you want to check it out!

Also, my art shop is nearing completion! YAAAAAY!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hi hi! Just wanted to post this as my friend was finally brave enough to open an art shop! XD click this[/ur] if you want to check it out!
> 
> Also, my art shop is nearing completion! YAAAAAY!




Congrats evvie! How come i dont know anyones name irl lol xD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 17, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hi hi! Just wanted to post this as my friend was finally brave enough to open an art shop! XD click this[/ur] if you want to check it out!
> 
> Also, my art shop is nearing completion! YAAAAAY!




ah yayy! congrats c:
can't wait to see it!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Gonna Start advertising buttons! Lol xD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Gonna Start advertising buttons! Lol xD



buttons! they sound cute for some reason x3


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

naekoya said:


> buttons! they sound cute for some reason x3



They are kairi kitten is giving out two more freebies go look theyre so cute! x3


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> They are kairi kitten is giving out two more freebies go look theyre so cute! x3



oh awesome! will do :3


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Yayayayaya buttons! X3


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Yayayayaya buttons! X3



lol.. alright well I think I'm going to reallly turn in for the day now >~<
will be on later on today 

baii <3


----------



## himeki (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks guys!
@Death IRL My friends actually call me Evvie :3 It's also an extended version of my real name, so you pretty much do!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

naekoya said:


> lol.. alright well I think I'm going to reallly turn in for the day now >~<
> will be on later on today
> 
> baii <3



Bai.....now im all alone ~,~ nvm

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Thanks guys!
> @Death IRL My friends actually call me Evvie :3 It's also an extended version of my real name, so you pretty much do!



Oh ok i mean like everyone else lol no one knows mine....im mysterious!


----------



## himeki (Sep 17, 2015)

Finished my art! DDD






Shop will be open in a little while!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 17, 2015)

Hey guys! Just checking in while I'm in Chem!


----------



## himeki (Sep 17, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys! Just checking in while I'm in Chem!



Hihi! Opening a shop soon


----------



## Damniel (Sep 17, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hihi! Opening a shop soon



That's cool! Good luck!


----------



## himeki (Sep 17, 2015)

Shop is open! If you are in TP, you get a 10% discount if you PM me this code!

t3@mp0ps1c13


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 17, 2015)

Good luck with your shop!!!!


----------



## himeki (Sep 17, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Good luck with your shop!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 17, 2015)

Plotting bam. Hope he doesn't take over a week like filbert did.


----------



## himeki (Sep 17, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Plotting bam. Hope he doesn't take over a week like filbert did.



Good luck!

And yay, got my first order!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 17, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Plotting bam. Hope he doesn't take over a week like filbert did.



Good luck!

Later today I'll be working on posting more sticky threads, collectible store and currency system
Still got slots available if anyone wants to help out~
-CLICK-


----------



## Jacob (Sep 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Later today I'll be working on posting more sticky threads, collectible store and currency system
> Still got slots available if anyone wants to help out~
> -CLICK-



Will the elusive popsicle be availible to the public?

Edit: omg ye I just saw I got one ;D thank you!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 17, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Will the elusive popsicle be availible to the public?



probably, but it'll have very limited quantity.  If and when the collectible store gets plopped up, it'll probably only have 20 or so in stock, and it's gonna be expensive too (250 coins, and you only get 1 coin per 10 words in a post)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Np!  Haha team popsicle shall live forever!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 17, 2015)

Hello.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 17, 2015)

Hello everyone just getting out of my environmental club.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Damn got like 10mins of sleep stayed up all night lol xP


----------



## Damniel (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Damn got like 10mins of sleep stayed up all night lol xP



Oh my god haha, I tried to sleep earlier but then I woke up early for no reason...


----------



## Albuns (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Damn got like 10mins of sleep stayed up all night lol xP



Why pull an all-nighter?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Why pull an all-nighter?



Cause i wasnt tired until now


----------



## Albuns (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Cause i wasnt tired until now



Do you normally stay up late at night?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Do you normally stay up late at night?



Bruh.....im on at like 3 in da moring all the time lol xD when  everyones asleep


----------



## Albuns (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Bruh.....im on at like 3 in da moring all the time lol xD when  everyones asleep



Awh, well at least one or two people are on, right? c:


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 17, 2015)

Good evening everyone.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 17, 2015)

Good evening, it's nice and quiet here today, isn't it?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 17, 2015)

Hello everyone! c:
what's new today ~


----------



## Albuns (Sep 17, 2015)

Hey there, my head feels like there's a mini sun inside it.
How about you?


----------



## himeki (Sep 17, 2015)

Hihi! I'm debating if I like my shop layout or not e.e


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 17, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hey there, my head feels like there's a mini sun inside it.
> How about you?



oh that sucks D:
did you take some meds least?

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Hihi! I'm debating if I like my shop layout or not e.e



ohh are you making like shop banners and buttons for your shop? o:


----------



## Damniel (Sep 17, 2015)

Hello you all! Lost my phone charger and my laptops being slow


----------



## Albuns (Sep 17, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh that sucks D:
> did you take some meds least?



Oh, sorry. I didn't mean to give you the wrong idea.
What I meant was that my head felt like it was overheating from finishing up math homework. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> Hello you all! Lost my phone charger and my laptops being slow



Hey Daniel. How did you lose it?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 17, 2015)

I honestly don't know, i bring it to school to charge it because i had an after school meeting and it wasn't in my bag... i didn't charge it during the meeting so maybe it fell out or someone tool it.Ill use my dads charger when he gets home and i'll look for it tomorrow at school.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 17, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hello you all! Lost my phone charger and my laptops being slow


oh no that sucks! D:
do you remember the last place you had with you?



Alby-Kun said:


> Oh, sorry. I didn't mean to give you the wrong idea.
> What I meant was that my head felt like it was overheating from finishing up math homework. xD



ohh! haha i see.. meh yeah i tend to finish up hw right after i get home
so i can just relax and do w.e afterwards lol


----------



## Damniel (Sep 17, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh no that sucks! D:
> do you remember the last place you had with you?
> 
> 
> ...



No clue It was in my bag so it either fell out or was stolen.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 17, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh no that sucks! D:
> do you remember the last place you had with you?
> 
> 
> ...



My procrastination forbids such an act, unless it was some big project due the next day or something.
High school sort of just drains me of any motivation to work. I'm not sure why.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 17, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> No clue It was in my bag so it either fell out or was stolen.


omg so sorry to hear that D:
is there any extra one in the house you can use for the time being?



Alby-Kun said:


> My procrastination forbids such an act, unless it was some big project due the next day or something.
> High school sort of just drains me of any motivation to work. I'm not sure why.



yeah well that's highschool for you.. it's not fun as it is back in Junior High or something 
cause right after highschool you'll have to get into college and prepare for life and all that stuff.. that's why lol ~


----------



## Albuns (Sep 17, 2015)

naekoya said:


> omg so sorry to hear that D:
> is there any extra one in the house you can use for the time being?
> 
> 
> ...



;n; I can't even fathom college right now.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 17, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> ;n; I can't even fathom college right now.



I know.. I felt that way too 
but all in all college isn't that bad tbh


----------



## Damniel (Sep 17, 2015)

naekoya said:


> omg so sorry to hear that D:
> is there any extra one in the house you can use for the time being?
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I can borrow one of my dad's when he gets home but right now my phone is dead.
Alby is there anything you want to be or are you still thinking about your career path?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Anyone on?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 17, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Yeah I can borrow one of my dad's when he gets home but right now my phone is dead.
> Alby is there anything you want to be or are you still thinking about your career path?



I thought about that the other day and discussed it with some friends at lunch. As of now, I don't really see myself being particularly good at anything, and I'm not fascinated by anything to the point of wanting to work in the field as a living.
But when I turn 18, I do plan on trying to get a job at a tea shop, so that's something.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I thought about that the other day and discussed it with some friends at lunch. As of now, I don't really see myself being particularly good at anything, and I'm not fascinated by anything to the point of wanting to work in the field as a living.
> But when I turn 18, I do plan on trying to get a job at a tea shop, so that's something.



Oooh that sounds good for now


----------



## Damniel (Sep 17, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I thought about that the other day and discussed it with some friends at lunch. As of now, I don't really see myself being particularly good at anything, and I'm not fascinated by anything to the point of wanting to work in the field as a living.
> But when I turn 18, I do plan on trying to get a job at a tea shop, so that's something.



Do we get free tea? And you will eventually need to find a reliable career path, working at a tea shop could do for a bit, but you'll probably need a higher paying job.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Do we get free tea?



Yeah how about green tea?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 17, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Do we get free tea? And you will eventually need to find a reliable career path, working at a tea shop could do for a bit, but you'll probably need a higher paying job.



Well, the place I had in mind does serve free tea. So I guess so. xD
Finding a high paying job is going to be difficult. I haven't thought about any options yet.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Well, the place I had in mind does serve free tea. So I guess so. xD
> Finding a high paying job is going to be difficult. I haven't thought about any options yet.



Ik what u mean lol xP


----------



## Albuns (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ik what u mean lol xP



Are you currently looking for a job?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Are you currently looking for a job?



Nah i just dont know what job to get when im older lol xP


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Anyone on?



Hello~


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Hello~



Bruh ur finally on. Hey how u doing?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Bruh ur finally on. Hey how u doing?



Aye, so much homework today it's clogged my afternoon
I'm good, how about you?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Bruh ur finally on. Hey how u doing?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Aye, so much homework today it's clogged my afternoon
> I'm good, how about you?



Ehh good plan on playing LoL soon.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ehh good plan on playing LoL soon.



eh is better than bad right?  later I'll either post a "look and judge my crappy art" thread, or work on my forums.  I can't choose which


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> eh is better than bad right?  later I'll either post a "look and judge my crappy art" thread, or work on my forums.  I can't choose which



How about art?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> How about art?



alright.  people are gonna finally see why I rarely art.  I never do people btw so don't keep your hopes up


----------



## Albuns (Sep 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> alright.  people are gonna finally see why I rarely art.  I never do people btw so don't keep your hopes up



Ooh, now I'm curious~ :3


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> alright.  people are gonna finally see why I rarely art.  I never do people btw so don't keep your hopes up



Your arts better then mine so yes it looks good


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 17, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh, now I'm curious~ :3



it's mostly pokemon art.  the only art that even gets a touch of realism is inanimate objects.  I just don't like drawing people/animals, I can never get the proportions right



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Your arts better then mine so yes it looks good



ooo: show me yours I can prove you mine is worse


----------



## Albuns (Sep 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> it's mostly pokemon art.  the only art that even gets a touch of realism is inanimate objects.  I just don't like drawing people/animals, I can never get the proportions right
> 
> 
> 
> ooo: show me yours I can prove you mine is worse



I don't mind drawing people, so long as I can include something to make them look unique. Actually, I should be doodling more often. I'm running out of ideas. x.x


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 17, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I don't mind drawing people, so long as I can include something to make them look unique. Actually, I should be doodling more often. I'm running out of ideas. x.x



yeah, I don't think stick figures I make are unique :/

and draw a potato head


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> it's mostly pokemon art.  the only art that even gets a touch of realism is inanimate objects.  I just don't like drawing people/animals, I can never get the proportions right
> 
> 
> 
> ooo: show me yours I can prove you mine is worse



Nah its traditional and crap so id rather not


----------



## Albuns (Sep 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> yeah, I don't think stick figures I make are unique :/
> 
> and draw a potato head



Haha, well whenever I draw legs or coats, I somehow mess up the proportions. And it ends up looking funny.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Haha, well whenever I draw legs or coats, I somehow mess up the proportions. And it ends up looking funny.



Same


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Nah its traditional and crap so id rather not



PM it if you don't want to share it.  trust me, yours can't be as bad as mine o:



Alby-Kun said:


> Haha, well whenever I draw legs or coats, I somehow mess up the proportions. And it ends up looking funny.



XD same!  it's mainly face and body proportions that drive me nuts


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> PM it if you don't want to share it.  trust me, yours can't be as bad as mine o:
> 
> 
> 
> XD same!  it's mainly face and body proportions that drive me nuts



No....im bad and rather not ^'^


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> No....im bad and rather not ^'^



e.e I don't blame you
I'm actually reading a book rn about art xD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> e.e I don't blame you
> I'm actually reading a book rn about art xD



Lol gl xP


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 17, 2015)

>,< ugh pick a pokemon (optional: and background for it)
I'll try to make it :l


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> >,< ugh pick a pokemon (optional: and background for it)
> I'll try to make it :l



Gengar and a scary background if not none


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Gengar and a scary background if not none



scary like blood dripping off a dark wall? or...?


----------



## Jacob (Sep 17, 2015)

post 6666


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 17, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> post 6666



iluminati confirmed


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> scary like blood dripping off a dark wall? or...?



Yea


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 17, 2015)

dimensions?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> dimensions?



yea


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 17, 2015)

i missed page 666 looks like i'm not in the illuminati,,


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> i missed page 666 looks like i'm not in the illuminati,,



lol for now!?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> yea



XD what do you want the dimensions to be I mean
like 200x400 orrrr?



lizzy541 said:


> i missed page 666 looks like i'm not in the illuminati,,



there's always post #66666 :3


----------



## roseflower (Sep 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD what do you want the dimensions to be I mean
> like 200x400 orrrr?
> 
> 
> ...



I hope this isn?t Team Illuminati


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 17, 2015)

roseflower said:


> I hope this isn?t Team Illuminati



*when you purposely deposit 2 tbt to have 666 tbt ;D

Illuminati is love, Illuminati is life. <3


----------



## Jacob (Sep 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> *when you purposely deposit 2 tbt to have 666 tbt ;D
> 
> Illuminati is love, Illuminati is life. <3



When you purposely take out some bells to get 6666


----------



## roseflower (Sep 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> *when you purposely deposit 2 tbt to have 666 tbt ;D
> 
> Illuminati is love, Illuminati is life. <3



Oh no Illuminati are everywhere haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> When I purposely take out some bells to get 6666



You too!!! They are taking over TP...


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 17, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> When you purposely take out some bells to get 6666



Illuminati confirmed.
love dat pastel line-up tho



roseflower said:


> Oh no Illuminati are everywhere haha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



 Yesss, soon the secret TBT Illuminati Club will take over Team Popsicle


----------



## Jacob (Sep 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> love dat pastel line-up tho



ty, it is only temporary until I can get 3 more balloons


----------



## Damniel (Sep 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Illuminati confirmed.
> love dat pastel line-up tho
> 
> 
> ...



Whatchu talking bout? they dont exist!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 17, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> ty, it is only temporary until I can get 3 more balloons



Aye, maybe you could work the birthstones into the lineup since the next tbt fair is coming soon~



Call me Daniel said:


> Whatchu talking bout? they dont exist!



Actually, the SIC _does_ exist, it's just more secretive than SHS xD


----------



## roseflower (Sep 17, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Whatchu talking bout? they dont exist!



You fail at trying to hide though... your bells tell the whole story ><


----------



## Damniel (Sep 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Aye, maybe you could work the birthstones into the lineup since the next tbt fair is coming soon~
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the SIC _does_ exist, it's just more secretive than SHS xD



I need a pearl then im done with my top lineup! For now hehe...


----------



## Jacob (Sep 17, 2015)

roseflower said:


> You fail at trying to hide though... your bells tell the whole story ><



Omg plz sell me that balloon <3333


----------



## roseflower (Sep 17, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Omg plz sell me that balloon <3333



The blue balloon is actually a gift from a friend<3, I treasure it


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 17, 2015)

roseflower said:


> You fail at trying to hide though... your bells tell the whole story ><



:3 they're just a sign.... soon the SIC revolution will occur, and you'll see signs of illuminati everywhere on TBT
No one will be able to avoid it


----------



## Jacob (Sep 17, 2015)

roseflower said:


> The blue balloon is actually a gift from a friend<3, I treasure it



 ya I saw that lol!
ty anyway!


----------



## roseflower (Sep 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> :3 they're just a sign.... soon the SIC revolution will occur, and you'll see signs of illuminati everywhere on TBT
> No one will be able to avoid it



Oh no Team popsicle... shall prevail...please...


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 17, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Oh no Team popsicle... shall prevail...please...



Team Popsicle will live, the popsicles and ice creams won't though 

And wasn't Apple trying to sell the balloons last year but had issues with it? xD I remember she couldn't even give them away


----------



## roseflower (Sep 17, 2015)

Alright @ Jacob ( I forgot to quote haha)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> Team Popsicle will live, the popsicles and ice creams won't though
> 
> And wasn't Apple trying to sell the balloons last year but had issues with it? xD I remember she couldn't even give them away



Yes Apple didn?t find a buyer. Apple is actually a boy

What happens with the popsicles and ice creams, this is devastatingT.T


----------



## Albuns (Sep 17, 2015)

I think I nailed down hair that isn't stiff.
...At least I hope so. ;u;


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I think I nailed down hair that isn't stiff.
> ...At least I hope so. ;u;
> 
> View attachment 147599



looks good!


----------



## himeki (Sep 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I think I nailed down hair that isn't stiff.
> ...At least I hope so. ;u;
> 
> View attachment 147599



I kinda think it looks more stiff by the fact its in a huge chunk

Also, morning everyone!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I kinda think it looks more stiff by the fact its in a huge chunk
> 
> Also, morning everyone!



Ah well, at least it looks somewhat decent.


----------



## himeki (Sep 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ah well, at least it looks somewhat decent.



I'd also say the perspective seems wrong (you need to shade the more hidden eye more), and the head is stupidly flat, and the eyes are too high.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 18, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Alright @ Jacob ( I forgot to quote haha)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



;3 they get eaten~



Alby-Kun said:


> I think I nailed down hair that isn't stiff.
> ...At least I hope so. ;u;
> 
> View attachment 147599



I think it looks good!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 18, 2015)

Hiya guys  how is everyone today?


----------



## himeki (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi DaCoSim!

Just trying to lug various computer components 2 storeys to my room :w:


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hi DaCoSim!
> 
> Just trying to lug various computer components 2 storeys to my room :w:



Eeew!!!! No way could I help u on that one atm! Lol!!! Trying to enjoy my last day off and rest so I can go back to work tomorrow. I feel much better. I'll have to just make sure I keep my inhaler on me.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 18, 2015)

Hello~


----------



## himeki (Sep 18, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Eeew!!!! No way could I help u on that one atm! Lol!!! Trying to enjoy my last day off and rest so I can go back to work tomorrow. I feel much better. I'll have to just make sure I keep my inhaler on me.



Finally got the Ethernet and everything else sorted! Tablet is installed-next is Sai!


----------



## himeki (Sep 18, 2015)

FINALLY!!! FINALLY YES YES YES!


so after we hooked it up to my pc, the internet went down.

AND NOW ITS UP AGAIN WOO TIME TO COMPUTTTE


----------



## Damniel (Sep 18, 2015)

Hey guys!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 18, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys!



Hey there!


----------



## himeki (Sep 18, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys!



Evening, Daniel!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 18, 2015)

Hello!Ready for the weekend?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 18, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hello!Ready for the weekend?



Yep! How about you?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Yep! How about you?



So excited to have a break from school!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 18, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> So excited to have a break from school!



Right? Mine only gets better with a 5-day weekend next week since the Pope is coming by or something!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Right? Mine only gets better with a 5-day weekend next week since the Pope is coming by or something!



The Pope?! Woah thats really cool!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 18, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> The Pope?! Woah thats really cool!



Yep, I doubt most people around where I live actually care though. xD


----------



## himeki (Sep 18, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> So excited to have a break from school!



SAAAAME I love the weekend!

Also, if I hosted an art auction, would people bid?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 18, 2015)

Hey everyone!


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 18, 2015)

Hello everyone, just dropping in ~


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 18, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Hello everyone, just dropping in ~



Nice sig!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 18, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Hello everyone, just dropping in ~



Hello~ How are ya?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hello~ How are ya?



Ehhh,...you?


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 18, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Nice sig!


Thank you 



Alby-Kun said:


> Hello~ How are ya?



I'm good, happy that it's the weekend c:


----------



## Albuns (Sep 18, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ehhh,...you?



Just looking for an MMO to play. I think I've found one I might enjoy, but it's community apparently not as active as it used to be...


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 18, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good, happy that it's the weekend c:



Ik what u mean.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Just looking for an MMO to play. I think I've found one I might enjoy, but it's community apparently not as active as it used to be...



Ik a Moba you could play


----------



## Albuns (Sep 18, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good, happy that it's the weekend c:



Ya, finally some time to relax. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ik what u mean.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Eeh, I'm not much into MOBAs. I'm looking for something WoW-ish with similar graphics.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ya, finally some time to relax.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh lol


----------



## Albuns (Sep 18, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oh lol



So, did you play any good MMOs a few years back?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ya, finally some time to relax.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> So, did you play any good MMOs a few years back?



Yea just dont know them anymore lol now i play a moba LoL


----------



## Albuns (Sep 18, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oh lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ah, alrighty then.


----------



## himeki (Sep 18, 2015)

guys can anyone suggest me a cute, active anime mmorpg?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> guys can anyone suggest me a cute, active anime mmorpg?



Sorry i forgot some gl on finding one u like tho


----------



## Albuns (Sep 18, 2015)

Ya, I think I might download Allods Online over the weekend and see how it is.


----------



## himeki (Sep 18, 2015)

Haaaah....I love having a PC! *COUGHFREAKINGVISTACOUGHETHERNETONLYCOUGH8YEARSOLDCOUGH*


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 18, 2015)

hey yallllll



Spoiler:  



if you havent voted on the photography contest there are 4 hours left and its a super close tie... so if you havent voted and you wanna vote for me I'm #6


----------



## Albuns (Sep 18, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> hey yallllll
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hai Owl! What's up? [owo]/)


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 18, 2015)

Hello everyone = w =
it's finally the weekends wooo! lol


----------



## Damniel (Sep 18, 2015)

Hey you all! So pumped for the weekend & replaying Okami for the 5th time! Such a good game!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 18, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hello everyone = w =
> it's finally the weekends wooo! lol



Hi NaeNae! Yep, temporary freedom at last~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> Hey you all! So pumped for the weekend & replaying Okami for the 5th time! Such a good game!



Ooh, where are you at now?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hi NaeNae! Yep, temporary freedom at last~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



for reals! 
wish it was winter already!! I miss Christmas and stuff hehe >w<
best time of the year <3


----------



## Albuns (Sep 18, 2015)

naekoya said:


> for reals!
> wish it was winter already!! I miss Christmas and stuff hehe >w<
> best time of the year <3



Isn't it? Everything feels all warm and happy! x3
However, if it doesn't snow this year, I'll be very disappointed. :c


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 18, 2015)

Hello everyone~

I might not be here much over the next week or so; this weekend is gonna be clogged and next Tuesday is moving day (ugh)


----------



## Damniel (Sep 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hi NaeNae! Yep, temporary freedom at last~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Just restored Shinshu Field!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 18, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Just restored Shinshu Field!



Ooh, gratz! Still early on I see.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hai Owl! What's up? [owo]/)


eyyyy! nothin much, just homework. 



naekoya said:


> Hello everyone = w =
> it's finally the weekends wooo! lol



heyooo!!! almost for me... haha


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Isn't it? Everything feels all warm and happy! x3
> However, if it doesn't snow this year, I'll be very disappointed. :c



oh lucky! it snows where you are at o__o
pftt.. it only like rains over here and extreme cold temp. that's about it hahah



Lucanosa said:


> Hello everyone~
> 
> I might not be here much over the next week or so; this weekend is gonna be clogged and next Tuesday is moving day (ugh)



hiii ~ oh! I see D:
yeah I need to start packing up very soon myself too 
moving to a different house as well.. ugh hate moving ~


----------



## Damniel (Sep 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh, gratz! Still early on I see.



Well I just started a couple of hours ago, and Hi Wil!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 18, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh lucky! it snows where you are at o__o
> pftt.. it only like rains over here and extreme cold temp. that's about it hahah
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be here most of the tonight though and on the evenings occasionally too so I'll still be around! c:
and yeah hopefully this is the last move for a long time >-<

anyhow how is everyone doing?  Excited bout the weekend?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 18, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh lucky! it snows where you are at o__o
> pftt.. it only like rains over here and extreme cold temp. that's about it hahah
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, it doesn't snow for you in Winter?! Q A Q


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 18, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> eyyyy! nothin much, just homework.
> 
> 
> 
> heyooo!!! almost for me... haha



haha I see! ;D 



Lucanosa said:


> I'll be here most of the tonight though and on the evenings occasionally too so I'll still be around! c:
> and yeah hopefully this is the last move for a long time >-<
> 
> anyhow how is everyone doing?  Excited bout the weekend?


yeah if anything I'll probably be on my phone as well
since I have to transfer my internet and etc to the other house 
and who knows how long that will take @__@ lol


----------



## Albuns (Sep 18, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I'll be here most of the tonight though and on the evenings occasionally too so I'll still be around! c:
> and yeah hopefully this is the last move for a long time >-<
> 
> anyhow how is everyone doing?  Excited bout the weekend?



Pretty good, but why are you moving?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Wait, it doesn't snow for you in Winter?! Q A Q



I'm in GA and I believe it only snows like more towards the upper eastern side of the states 
like NY etc 
I'm more south x3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 18, 2015)

naekoya said:


> haha I see! ;D
> 
> 
> yeah if anything I'll probably be on my phone as well
> ...



omg the horror of piles of cables and wires setting up the desktop ~.~ I'm so glad I have my own personal laptop
and the cleaning and repainting ugh the pain

ina few I guess I'll post my trashy art dump and see how people like it :/


----------



## Damniel (Sep 18, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I'm in GA and I believe it only snows like more towards the upper eastern side of the states
> like NY etc
> I'm more south x3



Do you like country music?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 18, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I'm in GA and I believe it only snows like more towards the upper eastern side of the states
> like NY etc
> I'm more south x3



Ooh, well why not go on vacation for Christmas? I'm sure if you decide to go somewhere North you'll find fluffy white snow!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Pretty good, but why are you moving?



my parents want to own a home, the place we live in now is rented

the new place is paradise tho, it has 1 to 2 acres of timber + hilly backyard and there's a cute white picket fence surrounding the house too and a tiled front yard and it's just lovely (minus my bedroom, my bedroom is soooo small)


----------



## Albuns (Sep 18, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> my parents want to own a home, the place we live in now is rented
> 
> the new place is paradise tho, it has 1 to 2 acres of timber + hilly backyard and there's a cute white picket fence surrounding the house too and a tiled front yard and it's just lovely (minus my bedroom, my bedroom is soooo small)



Aah, so it'll most likely be your last time moving.  Congratz on finding a place to set your roots.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh, well why not go on vacation for Christmas? I'm sure if you decide to go somewhere North you'll find fluffy white snow!



I know!! that'd be awesome >w<
haven't seen snow in YEARSSS
cause living in Cali it's a rare site 
unless you go up to the ski resorts and stuff to see it up close haha


----------



## Damniel (Sep 18, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> my parents want to own a home, the place we live in now is rented
> 
> the new place is paradise tho, it has 1 to 2 acres of timber + hilly backyard and there's a cute white picket fence surrounding the house too and a tiled front yard and it's just lovely (minus my bedroom, my bedroom is soooo small)



I'm so jealous! I really want to live in a more suburban area but my parents work in NYC so were stuck living in a city-town near there


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Aah, so it'll most likely be your last time moving.  Congratz on finding a place to set your roots.



Hopefully!  it will be nice since I won't lose anymore friends from moving all over
too bad I'm introverted now lol



naekoya said:


> I know!! that'd be awesome >w<
> haven't seen snow in YEARSSS
> cause living in Cali it's a rare site
> unless you go up to the ski resorts and stuff to see it up close haha



o: you need snow asap
if I could I'd send you some this winter


----------



## Damniel (Sep 18, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Hopefully!  it will be nice since I won't lose anymore friends from moving all over
> too bad I'm introverted now lol
> 
> 
> ...



It might be better to soak a sponge in water and send it to cali...


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 18, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Hopefully!  it will be nice since I won't lose anymore friends from moving all over
> too bad I'm introverted now lol
> 
> 
> ...



haha that'd be awesome!! xD 
yeah seriously never had a snowball fight or any of that sort in my life actually.. I know pretty sad xD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 18, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I know!! that'd be awesome >w<
> haven't seen snow in YEARSSS
> cause living in Cali it's a rare site
> unless you go up to the ski resorts and stuff to see it up close haha



Years?! Hmm... If I could somehow prank you using snow and ice, I would totally try and put a grin on your face! \owo/

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> haha that'd be awesome!! xD
> yeah seriously never had a snowball fight or any of that sort in my life actually.. I know pretty sad xD



Don't worry, I've never gone camping... I really wanna try sleeping in a tree. T u T


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 18, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I'm so jealous! I really want to live in a more suburban area but my parents work in NYC so were stuck living in a city-town near there



I know!  I used to live in a huge city and I kind of liked it but that was in a hot desert climate; here it's more temperate so I prefer the country because the humidity is way higher in the cities.  I'm kind of torn between both tbh



Call me Daniel said:


> It might be better to soak a sponge in water and send it to cali...



lol I'd put some snow in a lined box with an ice-pack so it don't melt
at least it better not melt


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Years?! Hmm... If I could somehow prank you using snow and ice, I would totally try and put a grin on your face! \owo/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



yeah I always wanted to like hang a hammock and read a book while drinking lemonade during summer
like you see in the movies and stuff haha
but damn can't even do that cause of the freakn heat and bugs flying everywhere ;w;


----------



## Albuns (Sep 18, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah I always wanted to like hang a hammock and read a book while drinking lemonade during summer
> like you see in the movies and stuff haha
> but damn can't even do that cause of the freakn heat and bugs flying everywhere ;w;



Do you have anything that looks like a reeally thin tent? My parents would always put those up around our beds when we were sleeping in Vietnam to prevent bugs from getting in. c:


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hello everyone, long time no see ^^


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 18, 2015)

naekoya said:


> haha that'd be awesome!! xD
> yeah seriously never had a snowball fight or any of that sort in my life actually.. I know pretty sad xD



xD you'd love it until it starts getting really cold



Spoiler: When you barely make any progress with art and it looks like crap (it's for D3athsdoppleganger btw)


----------



## Albuns (Sep 18, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Hello everyone, long time no see ^^



Hello there, how's your week been so far?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Do you have anything that looks like a reeally thin tent? My parents would always put those up around our beds when we were sleeping in Vietnam to prevent bugs from getting in. c:



oh those net looking things? I never had those before ~ but I think I know what you're talking about though c:
for me I always wanted one of those lacey ones just for decor above my bed and stuff >w< hehe


----------



## Albuns (Sep 18, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> xD you'd love it until it starts getting really cold
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or when someone throws a snowball packed with ice inside, those hurt like heck!


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hello there, how's your week been so far?



It's been fine thank you, and yours?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 18, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> xD you'd love it until it starts getting really cold
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard! just by like holding the snow itself your hands and finger start to feel numb lol


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 18, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Hello everyone, long time no see ^^



Hello!  How are you?



Alby-Kun said:


> Or when someone throws a snowball packed with ice inside, those hurt like heck!



Those are just mean and wrong 



naekoya said:


> I heard! just by like holding the snow itself your hands and finger start to feel numb lol



yes XD It's the coolest and weirdest feeling if you've never felt it before


----------



## Albuns (Sep 18, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Hello!  How are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most of the time, it's done by accident. Whether it be from picking up a large, heavy chunk and then lobbing it into the air or from it being so cold that the snow inside freezes. xD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 18, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Hello!  How are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like snow but its been getting too cool as of recently. Its gotten to the negatives last time!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 18, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> It's been fine thank you, and yours?



Stressful, I need me an MMO to take my mind off of things.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 18, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> xD you'd love it until it starts getting really cold
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol u cant expect it to look good when you havent done alot it will probably look better when u finish.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Stressful, I need me an MMO to take my mind off of things.



That's exactly what I did, which was why I was gone for a while.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 18, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> That's exactly what I did, which was why I was gone for a while.



Oh, what are you currently playing, If I may ask?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Most of the time, it's done by accident. Whether it be from picking up a large, heavy chunk and then lobbing it into the air or from it being so cold that the snow inside freezes. xD



Yeah, that's the worst part: hitting someone with one of those accidentally XD



Call me Daniel said:


> I really like snow but its been getting too cool as of recently. Its gotten to the negatives last time!



Woah!  Time to unpack the winter clothes ahaha!



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> lol u cant expect it to look good when you havent done alot it will probably look better when u finish.



aye, I know.
It'll probably be done tonight (hopefully)


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 18, 2015)

Mmos Lol im playing LoL


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Oh, what are you currently playing, If I may ask?



Usually I would play World of Warcraft, but I'm extremely burnt out of that, so I've been playing Aura Kingdom.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 18, 2015)

oops.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 18, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Usually I would play World of Warcraft, but I'm extremely burnt out of that, so I've been playing Aura Kingdom.



I've always wanted to try WoW, but it just seemed too expensive to me. As for Aura Kingdom, I've played it for about a month before I got tired of it. It just felt so similar to Eden Eternal for me, except with less flexibility in classes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



bigger34 said:


> Usually I would play World of Warcraft, but I'm extremely burnt out of that, so I've been playing Aura Kingdom.



I've always wanted to try WoW, but it just seemed too expensive to me. As for Aura Kingdom, I've played it for about a month before I got tired of it. It just felt so similar to Eden Eternal for me, except with less flexibility in classes.

As of now, I'm trying to find a WoW clone to satisfy myself somehow. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



bigger34 said:


> Usually I would play World of Warcraft, but I'm extremely burnt out of that, so I've been playing Aura Kingdom.



I always wanted WoW, but subscriptions sorta discouraged me. ;w; Aura Kingdom was alright for a month or so, but then it sort of lost it's charm for me after I reached lv50. xD

Right now, I'm trying to look for a WoW clone to play. And I think I found one that looks pretty nice.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 18, 2015)

Is anyone on lol xP


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 18, 2015)

Yes!  xD The thread is glitched tho


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 18, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Yes!  xD The thread is glitched tho



Oh lol xP. What you doing?


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 18, 2015)

so,,,,, did anyone watch the new zoey 101 or just me


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 18, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> so,,,,, did anyone watch the new zoey 101 or just me



Not me.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 18, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> so,,,,, did anyone watch the new zoey 101 or just me



Wait what??


----------



## Jacob (Sep 18, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> so,,,,, did anyone watch the new zoey 101 or just me



New?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 18, 2015)

I thought they stopped


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 18, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oh lol xP. What you doing?



working on your art 



lizzy541 said:


> so,,,,, did anyone watch the new zoey 101 or just me



no o:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 18, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> working on your art
> 
> 
> 
> no o:



Oh lol hows it going?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 18, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oh lol hows it going?



okay I guess lol
I'll show screen shots of progress if ya want?


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 18, 2015)

there was an episode back in season two that aired 10 years ago today that had a time capsule. and zoey said chase could see it in ten years (its been 10 years!!) so the creator of the show made a new episode thing about it lol it aired an hour or so ago


----------



## Jacob (Sep 18, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> there was an episode back in season two that aired 10 years ago today that had a time capsule. and zoey said chase could see it in ten years (its been 10 years!!) so the creator of the show made a new episode thing about it lol it aired an hour or so ago



just watched it


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 18, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> just watched it


THERES ANOTHER CLIFF HANGER IM GOING TO SUE DAN WARP


----------



## Damniel (Sep 18, 2015)

Didn't the show first end because Jamie/Zooey get pregnant irl?


----------



## jiny (Sep 18, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> there was an episode back in season two that aired 10 years ago today that had a time capsule. and zoey said chase could see it in ten years (its been 10 years!!) so the creator of the show made a new episode thing about it lol it aired an hour or so ago



Talking about Zoey 101?!?!! It always had reruns on TeenNick and I would watch it when I woke up to get ready for school :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> Didn't the show first end because Jamie/Zooey get pregnant irl?



I think it did!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 18, 2015)

D3athsdoppleganger's art

Faint of heart, cover your eyes cover your eyes anyways, it sucks~


----------



## jiny (Sep 18, 2015)

GUYS LOOK WHAT I FOUND



Spoiler: Popsicle


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Miharu (Sep 19, 2015)

hi guys!!! (*?ω｀*) I have been so busy with work and family DX I will be reading all the comments I have missed later on and will be replying back once I can! Currently on break at work ; v; I hope you guys have been enjoying your week!


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2015)

I made this because I was bored:


----------



## Jacob (Sep 19, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Bump



Naw, bumps really aren't necessary here, If there isn't a good reply in about a day, Miharu or I will just bump it up ourselves 
Thanks!

BTW! For those wondering about Miharu- Work has had her buy for a while. She should be back online in a couple days at most.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> hi guys!!! (*?ω｀*) I have been so busy with work and family DX I will be reading all the comments I have missed later on and will be replying back once I can! Currently on break at work ; v; I hope you guys have been enjoying your week!



Yea this


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> hi guys!!! (*?ω｀*) I have been so busy with work and family DX I will be reading all the comments I have missed later on and will be replying back once I can! Currently on break at work ; v; I hope you guys have been enjoying your week!



Hey bae <3333 hope you're doing well!!! 
hopefully you get some breather from work soon D;
see you around! <3


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2015)

Wow, TBT is kind of boring when midnight comes around (for me)

Or is it just me


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 19, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Wow, TBT is kind of boring when midnight comes around (for me)
> 
> Or is it just me



it usually is.. also there's time difference 
and people probably have other things to do as well ~


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2015)

naekoya said:


> it usually is.. also there's time difference
> and people probably have other things to do as well ~



True.

I wish I could afford a popsicle omg


----------



## Jacob (Sep 19, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Wow, TBT is kind of boring when midnight comes around (for me)
> 
> Or is it just me



Yea, about 40 members log off around this time.


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2015)

I feel like drawing. But I don't have an app on my iPad to redraw it digitally

Is anyone's time 12:05 AM?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 19, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> True.
> 
> I wish I could afford a popsicle omg



Oh I'm trying to sell my collectibles atm
but just waiting for the right time to sell them x3


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2015)

I spent my TBT on a cake haha

Raffy & I are reviving Team Cake x3


----------



## Jacob (Sep 19, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> I feel like drawing. But I don't have an app on my iPad to redraw it digitally
> 
> Is anyone's time 12:05 AM?



Its 1 am for Naekoya and I.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 19, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> I spent my TBT on a cake haha
> 
> Raffy & I are reviving Team Cake x3



oh that's great ~
good luck to you both c:


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2015)

I'll be right back, I need to tell my mom to download an app for me.

Btw, does anyone listen to Pogo? He remixes movies, TV shows and just regular things.

Just search Pogo, and his remixes should pop up


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 19, 2015)

What is quest 14 i dont see no quest 14


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh that's great ~
> good luck to you both c:



Thanks!


----------



## Jacob (Sep 19, 2015)

> New Quest Feature! 9/14



@D3athsdoppelganger, 9/14 just refers to the date of the last update.


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> @D3athsdoppelganger, 9/14 just refers to the date of the last update.



I was about to say that haha


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 19, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> I was about to say that haha



Ooooh now i feel stupid and thx for the info jacob and cookie


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2015)

woah who leveled me up on my smash card?

i need to change my username

I'm thinking of just Ella.

like this: ella

like that


----------



## Miharu (Sep 19, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Shop is open! If you are in TP, you get a 10% discount if you PM me this code!
> 
> t3@mp0ps1c13


OHHH AWESOME!!! Good luck with your shop!!!  



cookiecrisps said:


> I made this because I was bored:


That is awesome!!! Would you like me to add this to the OP? x]


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 19, 2015)

welcome back bae!!! <3 c:


----------



## Miharu (Sep 19, 2015)

✧ Quest Logs are now up to date! Please let me know if I'm forgetting anything for your Quest Logs! c:

✧ The Introduction section on my OP has been updated! I made it a little easier to understand (since I haven't changed it since the day we made this thread ahahaha so it's probably confusing since I didn't mention there's two rosters on there x] ) 

✧ More Rewards will be added soon!

✧ Sorry for the delay with the badges/graphics!! ; v ; I've been so busy with work and family I haven't had much time for myself or TP. I'll try to get them all finished ASAP for you guys <3 Thanks for being so patient! You guys are the best!​​



naekoya said:


> welcome back bae!!! <3 c:


THANK YOUUUU <3333 I missed you guys!! ;v ; <3 I might have to sleep soon since work in the morning from 9am-5pm Dx


----------



## himeki (Sep 19, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hello everyone = w =
> it's finally the weekends wooo! lol



Ain't it just! How are you all?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 19, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Ain't it just! How are you all?



Aside from being tired from work, I'm great! x] How have you been?


----------



## himeki (Sep 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Aside from being tired from work, I'm great! x] How have you been?



Good thanks! Finally managed to sort out moving the 8 year old computer into my room, and the wifi is working now! 

I'm tired from the constant stream of schoolwork! i almost fell asleep in physics because there was no more work for us and it was the morning


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 19, 2015)

Anyone still on?


----------



## himeki (Sep 19, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Anyone still on?



Good morning :3


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 19, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Good morning :3



Morning how you doing?

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Good morning :3



Morning how you doing?


----------



## himeki (Sep 19, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Morning how you doing?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> Morning how you doing?


good thanks! Actually planning to stream in a bit


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 19, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> good thanks! Actually planning to stream in a bit



Aww i wish i could watch but cant because mobile

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> good thanks! Actually planning to stream in a bit



Aww i wish i could watch but cant because mobile


----------



## Miharu (Sep 19, 2015)

Reward Signature Pick Up for Call me Daniel! c: Thanks for waiting and being so patient! x] Let me know if there's any changes you'll like!




​



MayorEvvie said:


> Good thanks! Finally managed to sort out moving the 8 year old computer into my room, and the wifi is working now!
> 
> I'm tired from the constant stream of schoolwork! i almost fell asleep in physics because there was no more work for us and it was the morning



That's great to hear!!!  Omg thank god for wifi!! ; v ; 

Oh gosh! Good luck with your homework! How much do you have? Dx

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I'm heading to bed now guys!! I wanted to stay up so I could update TP and finish whatever GFX I could ; v ; Work in 5 hours ahahhaa night! Hope you guys have a great day! <3


----------



## himeki (Sep 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Reward Signature Pick Up for Call me Daniel! c: Thanks for waiting and being so patient! x] Let me know if there's any changes you'll like!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Night! Not much homework, but now my mom accidently disconnected the router and now the freaking ethernet wont work...


----------



## Damniel (Sep 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Reward Signature Pick Up for Call me Daniel! c: Thanks for waiting and being so patient! x] Let me know if there's any changes you'll like!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AREFSSTGREE 
THANKS SO MUCH I LOVE IT!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Reward Signature Pick Up for Call me Daniel! c: Thanks for waiting and being so patient! x] Let me know if there's any changes you'll like!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh~ it's so beautiful! *u*


----------



## Damniel (Sep 19, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh~ it's so beautiful! *u*



Going to attempt to put this is a rotating sig!
See why I got the cherry blossom town sig now?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 19, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Going to attempt to put this is a rotating sig!
> See why I got the cherry blossom town sig now?



Hehe, clever~


----------



## Damniel (Sep 19, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Going to attempt to put this is a rotating sig!
> See why I got the cherry blossom town sig now?



Rotating sig attempt failed miserably.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> Going to attempt to put this is a rotating sig!
> See why I got the cherry blossom town sig now?



Rotating sig attempt failed miserably.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 19, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Rotating sig attempt failed miserably.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



What happened?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 19, 2015)

I tried putting the links in the thingy but it just failed.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 19, 2015)

Ah, alright.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 19, 2015)

Okay so now it works, but occasionally it doesnt, anyone know why?
heres the link http://signavatar.com/42015_s.gif


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH AWESOME!!! Good luck with your shop!!!
> 
> 
> That is awesome!!! Would you like me to add this to the OP? x]



Oh that would be great!


----------



## himeki (Sep 19, 2015)

Ok, so we found out the reason the ethernet wasn't working;
The hard line dongle needed to be in a wall socket, and not an extention lead e.e


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 19, 2015)

Hey guys. Sorry I haven't been on much the last few days. This illness has really gotten the best of me. I've pretty much been veging out in bed and watching movies. AND I have to go back to work tonight. Ugh!!!! Wish me luck. I'm gonna need it!!!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 19, 2015)

Anyone like my new line up?

hehe... and good morning!


----------



## roseflower (Sep 19, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hey guys. Sorry I haven't been on much the last few days. This illness has really gotten the best of me. I've pretty much been veging out in bed and watching movies. AND I have to go back to work tonight. Ugh!!!! Wish me luck. I'm gonna need it!!!



Hope you get better soon!

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> Anyone like my new line up?
> 
> hehe... and good morning!



Wow congrats on second place


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 19, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hey guys. Sorry I haven't been on much the last few days. This illness has really gotten the best of me. I've pretty much been veging out in bed and watching movies. AND I have to go back to work tonight. Ugh!!!! Wish me luck. I'm gonna need it!!!



I hope you feel better soon! o:
I know I have things to do, but I just can't help but vege out after being sick LOL so I understand your pain~



The Hidden Owl said:


> Anyone like my new line up?
> 
> hehe... and good morning!



lol yes, you just need a green flame behind the cake and it'd be perfect ;-; too bad my story was 4th place
next time I'm not gonna try hard on the contests anymore lol not worth hours of investment~


----------



## Albuns (Sep 19, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Anyone like my new line up?
> 
> hehe... and good morning!



Gratz on 2nd place, you were so close!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 19, 2015)

Hey guys! I think I got my sig to work now!


----------



## himeki (Sep 19, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys! I think I got my sig to work now!



ur wrong


Anyways, out of curiosity, does anyone here play TERA Online? I'm starting out and was kinda curious ^.^


----------



## Albuns (Sep 19, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ur wrong
> 
> 
> Anyways, out of curiosity, does anyone here play TERA Online? I'm starting out and was kinda curious ^.^



I can help you out if you like.


----------



## himeki (Sep 19, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I can help you out if you like.


No thanks.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 19, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys! I think I got my sig to work now!


that's awesome! nice c:



MayorEvvie said:


> ur wrong
> 
> 
> Anyways, out of curiosity, does anyone here play TERA Online? I'm starting out and was kinda curious ^.^



eh.. I use to play ~
not anymore though
waiting on Blade & Soul though that's for sure =w=


----------



## himeki (Sep 19, 2015)

naekoya said:


> that's awesome! nice c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why is everyone raving about blade & soul what is it idek


----------



## Damniel (Sep 19, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ur wrong
> 
> 
> Anyways, out of curiosity, does anyone here play TERA Online? I'm starting out and was kinda curious ^.^


Crap, it does that sometimes. I don't know how to fix it.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 19, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> why is everyone raving about blade & soul what is it idek



It's a Korean mmorpg game c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> Crap, it does that sometimes. I don't know how to fix it.



fix what? o.o
I can see your sigs rotate just fine lol


----------



## Damniel (Sep 19, 2015)

naekoya said:


> It's a Korean mmorpg game c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Sometimes when I refresh it, it doesn't work,and evolve said it didn't work too.


----------



## himeki (Sep 19, 2015)

naekoya said:


> It's a Korean mmorpg game c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



is it in english?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 19, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Sometimes when I refresh it, it doesn't work,and evolve said it didn't work too.



I think it's the size of your sig that just slows the loading time on it, but I see it though >w<


----------



## Albuns (Sep 19, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Sometimes when I refresh it, it doesn't work,and evolve said it didn't work too.



Oh, now I can seem them.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 19, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> is it in english?



yeah they'll be releasing the NA/EU probably next year around
there is a closed beta available coming up end of next month... but you have to pay in advance for that hehe


----------



## Damniel (Sep 19, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I think it's the size of your sig that just slows the loading time on it, but I see it though >w<


Hm I'll see how it goes during the day, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 19, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hm I see how it goes during the day, thanks for letting me know!



No problem! :3


----------



## Damniel (Sep 19, 2015)

Also how do you put a link in a text again? I want to put links in my credits.


----------



## himeki (Sep 19, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah they'll be releasing the NA/EU probably next year around
> there is a closed beta available coming up end of next month... but you have to pay in advance for that hehe



goddamn, a year? wow, ok. Idk what to play tho...


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 19, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Also how do you put a link in a text again? I want to put links in my credits.




```
[url=http://www.bbcode.org/]This be bbcode.org![/url]
```

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> goddamn, a year? wow, ok. Idk what to play tho...



yeah same.. pretty much bored with all the games I have currently
so I'm just trolling on league and playing couple csgo here and there cx


----------



## himeki (Sep 19, 2015)

naekoya said:


> ```
> [url=http://www.bbcode.org/]This be bbcode.org![/url]
> ```
> 
> ...



league?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 19, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> league?



yea league of legends


----------



## himeki (Sep 19, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yea league of legends



wussat


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 19, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> wussat



moba type game it's kind of like DotA 
if you heard of that one lol


----------



## himeki (Sep 19, 2015)

naekoya said:


> moba type game it's kind of like DotA
> if you heard of that one lol



heard of neither


----------



## Damniel (Sep 19, 2015)

naekoya said:


> ```
> [url=http://www.bbcode.org/]This be bbcode.org![/url]
> ```
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll do it when I'm on the computer


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 19, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> heard of neither


ahh I see
well if anything you can always see some trailers on youtube and stuff 



Call me Daniel said:


> Thanks! I'll do it when I'm on the computer


hehe oki dokie! c:


----------



## himeki (Sep 19, 2015)

also, guys! planning on hosting an art auction, where you get bigger pieces the higher the bid, so for example, bid reaches 200 you get chibi, but if it reachers 500 you get chibi and bust etc, so does anyone have any start bid ideas?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 19, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> also, guys! planning on hosting an art auction, where you get bigger pieces the higher the bid, so for example, bid reaches 200 you get chibi, but if it reachers 500 you get chibi and bust etc, so does anyone have any start bid ideas?



oh that sounds interesting! 
never been in an art auction before ~ 
but I think those prices sound about right to start out with...
good luck! c:


----------



## himeki (Sep 19, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh that sounds interesting!
> never been in an art auction before ~
> but I think those prices sound about right to start out with...
> good luck! c:



Thanks!  Just doing the last example piece for it :3

Streaming! https://join.me/668-757-916


----------



## Jacob (Sep 19, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Thanks!  Just doing the last example piece for it :3
> 
> Streaming! https://join.me/668-757-916



Ah, shoot I missed it

Edit: Lol jk I am in!


----------



## himeki (Sep 19, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Ah, shoot I missed it
> 
> Edit: Lol jk I am in!



Ah, thanks!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 19, 2015)

HEYYY GUYSSS <3333 So I probably won't be active until later later tonight ; v; I'll be working overtime today so I won't be on until late Dx I hope you guys are all enjoying your day!!! <3 ​
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Call me Daniel said:


> AREFSSTGREE
> THANKS SO MUCH I LOVE IT!


WOOO!~ So happy you like it!!!  



Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh~ it's so beautiful! *u*


Thank you!!!! 



DaCoSim said:


> Hey guys. Sorry I haven't been on much the last few days. This illness has really gotten the best of me. I've pretty much been veging out in bed and watching movies. AND I have to go back to work tonight. Ugh!!!! Wish me luck. I'm gonna need it!!!


AWW!! I hope you feel better soon!!!! ; v; That's not cool!! Dx Try to take it easy during work!!! ; v ; Wishing you the best!!!



The Hidden Owl said:


> Anyone like my new line up?
> 
> hehe... and good morning!


OHHH YOUR NEW LINE UP IS AWESOME!!! Congrats on Second Place!!!!


----------



## himeki (Sep 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HEYYY GUYSSS <3333 So I probably won't be active until later later tonight ; v; I'll be working overtime today so I won't be on until late Dx I hope you guys are all enjoying your day!!! <3 ​
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Miharu! Aww, that's a shame :c


----------



## Miharu (Sep 19, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hi Miharu! Aww, that's a shame :c



Hi Evvie!!! >//v//< How have you been?  And yeah ; v; But welp more money! Just less time to do stuff Dx


----------



## himeki (Sep 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hi Evvie!!! >//v//< How have you been?  And yeah ; v; But welp more money! Just less time to do stuff Dx



Good thanks! Set up the auction finally! Painting over stream at the moment n.n

Money rules the world haha!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 19, 2015)

lemme guys know if you guys find a pokeball for sale!! its the last collectible i need for my extra rare collection hehe...


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hello Miharu.

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> lemme guys know if you guys find a pokeball for sale!! its the last collectible i need for my extra rare collection hehe...



Good luck on your search!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 19, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Hello Miharu.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thanks!!


----------



## himeki (Sep 19, 2015)

WOOOO FINISHED THIS OVER STREAM


----------



## Miharu (Sep 19, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> lemme guys know if you guys find a pokeball for sale!! its the last collectible i need for my extra rare collection hehe...


Alright!! Will do!! Good luck! (*?ω｀*)



MissLily123 said:


> Hello Miharu.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


HIII!!! How have you been? (≧∇≦)b



MayorEvvie said:


> WOOOO FINISHED THIS OVER STREAM


She looks great!! Great job! (*?ω｀*)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 19, 2015)

Hello, how is everyone doing tonight?


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2015)

Hello!! Anyone like my new avatar? It's temporary until I find another one ;-;


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 19, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Hello!! Anyone like my new avatar? It's temporary until I find another one ;-;



Yes!  I used to sometimes watch Lilo and Stitch when I was little


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Yes!  I used to sometimes watch Lilo and Stitch when I was little



I used to dance to the songs ;-;


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 19, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> I used to dance to the songs ;-;



X'D I think we all did as kids

Btw, what did you want me to put in my post in Team Cake exactly? o:


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> X'D I think we all did as kids
> 
> Btw, what did you want me to put in my post in Team Cake exactly? o:



About the raffles we will do and such c:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 19, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> About the raffles we will do and such c:



Okay! ^^

Also do you like my new avatar?  I made it just a few minutes ago.  Pixel art is one of the few artistic things I'm good at cx


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Okay! ^^
> 
> Also do you like my new avatar?  I made it just a few minutes ago.  Pixel art is one of the few artistic things I'm good at cx



Yup! It's so small hehe


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 19, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Yup! It's so small hehe





I made four, but I personally like 水 (water) the best


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> View attachment 147779View attachment 147780View attachment 147778View attachment 147781
> 
> I made four, but I personally like 水 (water) the best



Oh yeah! I like green one c:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 19, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Oh yeah! I like green one c:



 Thanks!

In your honest opinion, would you pay 1-10 TBT for a tiny pixel like that? lol I was thinking about making an art shop but pixel art is all I can do >.>


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Thanks!
> 
> In your honest opinion, would you pay 1-10 TBT for a tiny pixel like that? lol I was thinking about making an art shop but pixel art is all I can do >.>



I would ^-^


----------



## Albuns (Sep 19, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Hello, how is everyone doing tonight?



I'm doing good, somehow managed to get into the mood to doodle again.


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm trying to stay awake for giveaway but can't :c


----------



## Albuns (Sep 19, 2015)

Why not doodle on some paper? That can kill some time.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 19, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> I would ^-^



Aye!



Alby-Kun said:


> I'm doing good, somehow managed to get into the mood to doodle again.



That's good!
Would you pay 1-10 tbt for a tiny pixel too?  and I should doodle more :/


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Why not doodle on some paper? That can kill some time.



doodling makes me even sleepier, since i am bad at drawing and takes about 2 hours to finish a headshot :c

im a perfectionist.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 19, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Aye!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No thank you, I don't really know what I'd use it for anyways. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



cookiecrisps said:


> doodling makes me even sleepier, since i am bad at drawing and takes about 2 hours to finish a headshot :c
> 
> im a perfectionist.



Why not lower your definition of perfect then? Like maybe a quick sketch and black patches for eyes.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 19, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> doodling makes me even sleepier, since i am bad at drawing and takes about 2 hours to finish a headshot :c
> 
> im a perfectionist.



o: you could always doodle abstract.  perfection doesn't exist in abstract pieces cx



Alby-Kun said:


> No thank you, I don't really know what I'd use it for anyways. xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



XD I meant if you would buy a small pixel art icon (of anything you want)
I'm trying to find a good form of art that I can do that'll hopefully supplement me with tbt so I can buy some stuff ;w;


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2015)

what's abstract


----------



## Albuns (Sep 19, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> o: you could always doodle abstract.  perfection doesn't exist in abstract pieces cx
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mm, depends on how many bits the pixel art is.


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2015)

oh well, going to bed,

ill find out who won the giveaway in the morning.

goodnight c:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 19, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> what's abstract



Anything you want!  Abstract is creative.... and random... like random shapes and blobs  it can be anything~



Alby-Kun said:


> Mm, depends on how many bits the pixel art is.



Well, I guess 32x32 is max size, but if paid enough I could do 64x64 too



cookiecrisps said:


> oh well, going to bed,
> 
> ill find out who won the giveaway in the morning.
> 
> goodnight c:



aye, g'night! c;


----------



## Albuns (Sep 19, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Anything you want!  Abstract is creative.... and random... like random shapes and blobs  it can be anything~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have any sample art I could look at? o:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 19, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Do you have any sample art I could look at? o:



Here I have the 4 elements (in case you didn't see them)

Lemme find some others on my zip drive and I'll upload them~

- - - Post Merge - - -


 I can do gifs too, if they aren't too extravagant~


----------



## Damniel (Sep 19, 2015)

Hey guys, I made a new game in the basement that I encourage you guys to play!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 19, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Here I have the 4 elements (in case you didn't see them)
> 
> Lemme find some others on my zip drive and I'll upload them~
> 
> ...



Eeh, sorry. I don't think it's something I'd be interested in.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 19, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Eeh, sorry. I don't think it's something I'd be interested in.



XD that's fine, I was just seeing if people would like the art I do.


----------



## jiny (Sep 20, 2015)

ok i ate some flaming hot Cheetos so I should be good.

hello again c: ~


----------



## Damniel (Sep 20, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> ok i ate some flaming hot Cheetos so I should be good.
> 
> hello again c: ~



I love spicy things!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm finally off work omg!! ;v ; I'm so tired! Been working the entire day (literally) ;v ; I feel like taking a nap now or just sleeping right now ahahaha I have work tomorrow morning too ; v ; 

GOOD NEWS THOUGH! They raised my salary so I'm super happy about that!! <3 Honestly they raised it right when I was really close in turning my my 2 weeks notice of leaving and probably looking for another job to try out... the timing was too good ahahaha

How have you guys all been tonight? <3​

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Lucanosa said:


> View attachment 147779View attachment 147780View attachment 147778View attachment 147781
> 
> I made four, but I personally like 水 (water) the best


OHHH THAT LOOKS WONDERFUL!!! I would definitely pay 10tbt-50tbt for those!!! <3 



Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys, I made a new game in the basement that I encourage you guys to play!


OHH NICE! I'll check it out soon! 



Call me Daniel said:


> I love spicy things!


Spicy is the best!!! <333


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 20, 2015)

Welcome back baeeee!!!! <3 
hope you get some longggg good rest soon c:


----------



## Miharu (Sep 20, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Welcome back baeeee!!!! <3
> hope you get some longggg good rest soon c:



Thanks baeee!!! <333 And yeah same!! I might sleep in an hour or two! Depending ahahhaa! Also DUDDEE Have you already bought the founders pack for Blade and Soul??


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Thanks baeee!!! <333 And yeah same!! I might sleep in an hour or two! Depending ahahhaa! Also DUDDEE Have you already bought the founders pack for Blade and Soul??



nooo not yet ; A; 
still debating also my friend said no point on buying it when they close it after and it'll just only restart so 
just might as well wait when they release the full game 
but yeah xD

aww oki dokie! yeah you must be tired D;


----------



## Miharu (Sep 20, 2015)

naekoya said:


> nooo not yet ; A;
> still debating also my friend said no point on buying it when they close it after and it'll just only restart so
> just might as well wait when they release the full game
> but yeah xD
> ...



Ahhh I haven't either yet!! Apparently we can still buy the founders pack until the 29th of October! So we still have time to think about it! XD (I'm definitely going to buy the Initiate Pack though, but so tempted to buy the others due to the perks ; v; ) 

And that's true, but I want a head start on the game so once the game actually launches, I'll know what to do and where to go to train/etc. ;D (I'll definitely be asking for those three days off during the Beta ahahahaha) 

The only thing I'm honestly worried about is the fact that I don't have a computer ; v; I have a old laptop I've been using ahaha so I'm worried about Lag and the such ; v; (LAG IS MY WORST ENEMY OMG)


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhh I haven't either yet!! Apparently we can still buy the founders pack until the 29th of October! So we still have time to think about it! XD (I'm definitely going to buy the Initiate Pack though, but so tempted to buy the others due to the perks ; v; )
> 
> And that's true, but I want a head start on the game so once the game actually launches, I'll know what to do and where to go to train/etc. ;D (I'll definitely be asking for those three days off during the Beta ahahahaha)
> 
> The only thing I'm honestly worried about is the fact that I don't have a computer ; v; I have a old laptop I've been using ahaha so I'm worried about Lag and the such ; v; (LAG IS MY WORST ENEMY OMG)



I agree.. that is so true ~
I'm also playing my games on a laptop and it's sooooo bad without a SSD card =_=
like on my PC that my bf is using currently is somewhat decent on playing those type of big and nice graphic games T^T
but meh we'll see how it goes... lol 
nice!! yea.. just have to see what my bf says about it as well >w<


----------



## Miharu (Sep 20, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I agree.. that is so true ~
> I'm also playing my games on a laptop and it's sooooo bad without a SSD card =_=
> like on my PC that my bf is using currently is somewhat decent on playing those type of big and nice graphic games T^T
> but meh we'll see how it goes... lol
> nice!! yea.. just have to see what my bf says about it as well >w<


AHHH yeahh!!! ; v; Honestly I'm thinking of getting a new laptop soon. I've had my laptop since 2008-2009 I don't remember which year ahahaha XD 

AHH I wish I could get a desktop ahahah that'll be so much better for gaming xD Unfortunately no room or space in my room to put it anywhere Dx


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHHH yeahh!!! ; v; Honestly I'm thinking of getting a new laptop soon. I've had my laptop since 2008-2009 I don't remember which year ahahaha XD
> 
> AHH I wish I could get a desktop ahahah that'll be so much better for gaming xD Unfortunately no room or space in my room to put it anywhere Dx



that is true!!! 
yeah I want to build a pc for gaming >w<
make it a OP gaming machine woo woo! ahah


----------



## Miharu (Sep 20, 2015)

naekoya said:


> that is true!!!
> yeah I want to build a pc for gaming >w<
> make it a OP gaming machine woo woo! ahah



YEAHHH I feel you!!! Ahahaha 
I'm seriously thinking about the Master Pack for Blade and Soul ; v ; Ahhh I just really don't know! This is too tough omg ahahah XD 

I'm just wondering when they'll announce who gets a free beta key. ; v; That'll decide for me for sure ahahaha


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YEAHHH I feel you!!! Ahahaha
> I'm seriously thinking about the Master Pack for Blade and Soul ; v ; Ahhh I just really don't know! This is too tough omg ahahah XD
> 
> I'm just wondering when they'll announce who gets a free beta key. ; v; That'll decide for me for sure ahahaha



it really is! 
saw some trailers and stuff on youtube 
man... I'm soooo excited!! <3333


----------



## Miharu (Sep 20, 2015)

naekoya said:


> it really is!
> saw some trailers and stuff on youtube
> man... I'm soooo excited!! <3333



SAMMEEE!!!! It's been a long 4 years ;v ; I'm so glad Beta is finally coming out!~ Do you know which race and class you'll be choosing?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> SAMMEEE!!!! It's been a long 4 years ;v ; I'm so glad Beta is finally coming out!~ Do you know which race and class you'll be choosing?



noo not yet!! D:
still reading some builds and such.. hehe >w<


----------



## himeki (Sep 20, 2015)

damn, is blade and soul THAT good?

Morning everyone!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 20, 2015)

naekoya said:


> noo not yet!! D:
> still reading some builds and such.. hehe >w<


Ohhhh!!!! XD I definitely want to be part of the Lynn race ahahaha those ears are too cute omg XD 

As for the class, definitely forcemaster then I kind of want to try being the summoner ahahaha XD (I love mages <3)


MayorEvvie said:


> damn, is blade and soul THAT good?
> 
> Morning everyone!


We don't know since we have never played it before xD I have heard it is really good, but since the game isn't out for NA we don't know ahahaha It just lookings really good, fun, and appealing in my opinion  I have been waiting for so long for this game to come out x] Super excited ahahaha

Morning and goodnight! I slept for like 4 hours then woke up ahaha now back to sleep XD So night!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 20, 2015)

Hey Guys Anyone on?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hey Guys Anyone on?



What's up?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> What's up?



The Sky. ......I should probably go to sleep its 6:17 am and I haven't got no sleep lol xP


----------



## jiny (Sep 20, 2015)

Good morning! I fell asleep early last night haha..


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> The Sky. ......I should probably go to sleep its 6:17 am and I haven't got no sleep lol xP



Oh, I prefer space. xD
Sounds like a plan, but you were up at night?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Oh, I prefer space. xD
> Sounds like a plan, but you were up at night?



I was up all day! lol xP


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I was up all day! lol xP



How do you muster the energy to keep your eyes open for so long? [/e.e]/


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> How do you muster the energy to keep your eyes open for so long? [/e.e]/



I Dunno? Im nocturnal. Playing League I guess.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I Dunno? Im nocturnal. Playing League I guess.



I wanna be nocturnal, but then there's school... ugh.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I wanna be nocturnal, but then there's school... ugh.



Lol....I Don't have school.....yet. -_- I need Tbt!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Lol....I Don't have school.....yet. -_- I need Tbt!



Oh when does school start for you? 
And hi everyone!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 20, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Oh when does school start for you?
> And hi everyone!



Um when I schedule my orientation so maybe 1-4weeks


----------



## Damniel (Sep 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Um when I schedule my orientation so maybe 1-4weeks



Oh what grade/college year are you in?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm finally off work omg!! ;v ; I'm so tired! Been working the entire day (literally) ;v ; I feel like taking a nap now or just sleeping right now ahahaha I have work tomorrow morning too ; v ;
> 
> GOOD NEWS THOUGH! They raised my salary so I'm super happy about that!! <3 Honestly they raised it right when I was really close in turning my my 2 weeks notice of leaving and probably looking for another job to try out... the timing was too good ahahaha
> 
> ...



Aye!  Congrats on the pay raise! ;D

And thank you! c: I wasn't gonna open an art shop but I don't know.... pixel art is my niche I guess, but I just want more opinions since I don't want it to be hated if I decide to :w:



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Lol....I Don't have school.....yet. -_- I need Tbt!



o: Lucky!!! The next week is school free for me, but sadly I'm gonna be stuck at the new house helping paint/refloor/etc

:/ idk which of the two evils is worse haha!

And post in the Museum and Brewster's Cafe, those two spots are where I post a lot for earning tbt!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Aye!  Congrats on the pay raise! ;D
> 
> And thank you! c: I wasn't gonna open an art shop but I don't know.... pixel art is my niche I guess, but I just want more opinions since I don't want it to be hated if I decide to :w:
> 
> ...



yea and that sucks that u have to paint and stuff. 

@Call Me Daniel 7th


----------



## himeki (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi everyone! If you don't mind gore, I'll be streaming in a bit!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> yea and that sucks that u have to paint and stuff.
> 
> @Call Me Daniel 7th



Ikr?  And I'm so tempted to make a "buying collectibles" thread...... it's so hard I must resist >.>



MayorEvvie said:


> Hi everyone! If you don't mind gore, I'll be streaming in a bit!



Ooo count me in!


----------



## himeki (Sep 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Ikr?  And I'm so tempted to make a "buying collectibles" thread...... it's so hard I must resist >.>
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo count me in!



Sure, I'll set it up as soon as I do my homework....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> I wanna be nocturnal, but then there's school... ugh.



Being Nocturnal is pretty easy, except I sleep for about 1-2 hours per nitght so

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://join.me/941-580-642


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 20, 2015)

Good morning guys! 
hope the weekends been going well for you all ;3


----------



## himeki (Sep 20, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Good morning guys!
> hope the weekends been going well for you all ;3



Hi naekoya! My weekends been great, what about you?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Sure, I'll set it up as soon as I do my homework....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



The problem with being nocturnal is waking up in time for school. I'd be forcing headaches onto myself trying to.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 20, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hi naekoya! My weekends been great, what about you?



Same! just thinking up what to do for my bf's bday next week lol


----------



## himeki (Sep 20, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Same! just thinking up what to do for my bf's bday next week lol



Bake him a cake :3


AND GODDAMN, TEACHER, Y U NO EXPLAIN WHAT I AM MEANT TO DO FRICK


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Good morning guys!
> hope the weekends been going well for you all ;3



Hello, weekend's pretty nice for me. How about you?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 20, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Bake him a cake :3
> 
> 
> AND GODDAMN, TEACHER, Y U NO EXPLAIN WHAT I AM MEANT TO DO FRICK


I'm not that great with baking stuff x3
and I'm more into eating ice cream cakes hehe ~



Alby-Kun said:


> Hello, weekend's pretty nice for me. How about you?


so far so good for me as well ^^ spend some quality time
with this guy who is still asleep atm lol 
he stayed up playing Diablo 3.. goodness xD


----------



## himeki (Sep 20, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I'm not that great with baking stuff x3
> and I'm more into eating ice cream cakes hehe ~
> 
> 
> ...



hmmmmmmmm why not make him something? :3


----------



## Damniel (Sep 20, 2015)

Hello guys!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I'm not that great with baking stuff x3
> and I'm more into eating ice cream cakes hehe ~
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, I would to if I wasn't consistently tired. =u=


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 20, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> hmmmmmmmm why not make him something? :3


I did before actually ~
like I made that 1000 cane origami >w<
put it in a see through box and everything haha!



Call me Daniel said:


> Hello guys!


Hey there! c:
seem like you got your sigs to work out fine now


----------



## himeki (Sep 20, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I did before actually ~
> like I made that 1000 cane origami >w<
> put it in a see through box and everything haha!
> 
> ...



make him 10,000


also, stream link is https://join.me/941-580-642!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hello guys!



Hey there, what's shaking?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Haha, I would to if I wasn't consistently tired. =u=



I can't play like that though 
regardless of how much I like the game and stuff
like even playing couple League game just wears me off
but then again playing with my friends 
is a different story cause they're all viet and omg do they just love to 
bring out that fobby asian side in everyone and we just be trolling ~ having way too much fun at that xD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 20, 2015)

hey guys whatchu doing?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> hey guys whatchu doing?



Nothing much, I want to play my 3ds but I didn't bring it to my dads house.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 20, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Nothing much, I want to play my 3ds but I didn't bring it to my dads house.



oh that sucks lol i always ended up leaving mine at home and i havent gotten any sleep yet lol


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I can't play like that though
> regardless of how much I like the game and stuff
> like even playing couple League game just wears me off
> but then again playing with my friends
> ...



Oh gosh. XD Insulting someone like a FOB is funny when the other person doesn't know what you're saying half of the time.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 20, 2015)

........I feel so lonely ';(


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> oh that sucks lol i always ended up leaving mine at home and i havent gotten any sleep yet lol



Seriously, how are you still awake? e_e


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Seriously, how are you still awake? e_e



im nocturnal and i dunno.....


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Oh gosh. XD Insulting someone like a FOB is funny when the other person doesn't know what you're saying half of the time.



haha yeah.. there are even times where the guys would start talking in viet and I'm just there like
omg these guys are at it again xD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> im nocturnal and i dunno.....



But... Isn't it noon right now?


----------



## Taj (Sep 20, 2015)

resume ze perlers! Haven't been on lately (at all)


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> But... Isn't it noon right now?



no its 9:08 am ive been up over 24 hours now lol xP


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 20, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Nothing much, I want to play my 3ds but I didn't bring it to my dads house.



Oh that sucks D:
I hate it when I forget to bring something like that when I'm out etc...
ah btw one of your sig image seem to broken on my screen s:
not sure which sig is that one though ~


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

naekoya said:


> haha yeah.. there are even times where the guys would start talking in viet and I'm just there like
> omg these guys are at it again xD



I loved to see that! x) Wouldn't attempt it myself though, something tells me I'd slur my words~


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 20, 2015)

neester14 said:


> resume ze perlers! Haven't been on lately (at all)



hey there Danny! c:
haha busy with life huh


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 20, 2015)

i wanta play league but im mad >: (


----------



## Taj (Sep 20, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hey there Danny! c:
> haha busy with life huh



too busy. My parents are all over me because I got a D+ on my first Calc test


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> no its 9:08 am ive been up over 24 hours now lol xP



It's morning... go sleeeeep~


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I loved to see that! x) Wouldn't attempt it myself though, something tells me I'd slur my words~



yeah we're always in a call group while playing 
and it's just beyond hilarious as to what goes on during the games too
like we would be like "oh you're so lucky you got away" etc.. something of that sort haha x3


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> It's morning... go sleeeeep~



Nah just took a nice hot shower gonna be up all day once again


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 20, 2015)

neester14 said:


> too busy. My parents are all over me because I got a D+ on my first Calc test



oh geez... what happen? o__o
was it a hard test or something ~


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

neester14 said:


> too busy. My parents are all over me because I got a D+ on my first Calc test



D+? If I was your parent, I'd pat you on the back and give a thumbs up. That's sonething I can be proud of, ironically! xD


----------



## himeki (Sep 20, 2015)

AHHHH I JUST MET A FAN OF MY BOOKS ;W;

I was just chatting to my friends on their chat group, and she said a quote from my book, and some random guy said "Is that a reference from that Alice book"? He then got told that it was actually my book, and he just freaked out 'w'

i was just there really awkwardly because i didn't know what to say


----------



## Taj (Sep 20, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh geez... what happen? o__o
> was it a hard test or something ~



nah just soccer every day and trying to balance all the crap in my life XD
Could be worse. All I'm sayin


----------



## himeki (Sep 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> D+? If I was your parent, I'd pat you on the back and give a thumbs up. That's sonething I can be proud of, ironically! xD



Seriously? If I got a D+, I would be crying on my bed because I pretty much failed on my standards

#straightAstudent


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 20, 2015)

......my parents dont care


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Nah just took a nice hot shower gonna be up all day once again



Wow, you're scary energetic. XD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Wow, you're scary energetic. XD



actually not really im not energetic at all i dont go outside.....unless im forced to.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Seriously? If I got a D+, I would be crying on my bed because I pretty much failed on my standards
> 
> #straightAstudent



I'd be crying if they got anything lower than a B- on either Literature or History. Math, I can understand because I loathe it.

#StraightBstudent


----------



## himeki (Sep 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> actually not really im not energetic at all i dont go outside.....unless im forced to.



*high fives*


----------



## Taj (Sep 20, 2015)

I honestly could care less if I got an F, as long as I tried my hardest


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm grateful that my parents weren't those strict sterotypical asian ones
mine were pretty chill and laid back 
where they're like just don't fail school and you're good x3


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 20, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> *high fives*



.....im serious lol xP....... now that my mom is preagnate she dont really care anymore


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> actually not really im not energetic at all i dont go outside.....unless im forced to.



Same, but I'm not tenacious enough to stay up for 24+ hours straight. x.x


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Same, but I'm not tenacious enough to stay up for 24+ hours straight. x.x



lol not even that hard for me i sometimes stay up 48 hours then after that im dead asleep.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I'm grateful that my parents weren't those strict sterotypical asian ones
> mine were pretty chill and laid back
> where they're like just don't fail school and you're good x3



Same, my dad doesn't care about whether I have a D or not so long as it's only one and that I passed the class.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Same, but I'm not tenacious enough to stay up for 24+ hours straight. x.x



try staying up for 72 hours @__@ lol


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 20, 2015)

naekoya said:


> try staying up for 72 hours @__@ lol



have and will never once do that again lol xP


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

naekoya said:


> try staying up for 72 hours @__@ lol



...Just why?!


----------



## himeki (Sep 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I'd be crying if they got anything lower than a B- on either Literature or History. Math, I can understand because I loathe it.
> 
> #StraightBstudent



Maths is freaking easy.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> have and will never once do that again lol xP



I did.. it wasn't the best idea 
but it was soooo worth it!! 
well that's only because I was in Vegas and for this rave event at that time x3
once you're in Vegas there is no such thing as sleep there lol


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 20, 2015)

is paint tool sai a complete free download?


----------



## himeki (Sep 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> .....im serious lol xP....... now that my mom is preagnate she dont really care anymore



no im serious.

- - - Post Merge - - -



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> is paint tool sai a complete free download?



No, after a month you have to pay for it.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 20, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Maths is freaking easy.



same

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> no im serious.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



wasnt there a free program for art besides gimp? and oh lol


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Maths is freaking easy.



To each their own, I guess.


----------



## himeki (Sep 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> same
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yeah, I use paint.net for GFX


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> ...Just why?!



I was in Vegas at that time c:
so much to see & do 
but short amount of time to do everything haha


----------



## himeki (Sep 20, 2015)

GUYS IM DRAWING THE BLOOD ON SO IF YOU WANNA SEE COME NOW


----------



## Taj (Sep 20, 2015)

On the contrary, I've slept for 78 hours straight. And it was not a coma. I just kinda died I guess. And I need some inspiration, which villager perler shall I do next? I'm thinkin of Chrissy and Francine but I've got 1 more open slot


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 20, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, I use paint.net for GFX



oh can u send me the download link please.....i always get them wrong and mess something up


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 20, 2015)

neester14 said:


> On the contrary, I've slept for 78 hours straight. And it was not a coma. I just kinda died I guess. And I need some inspiration, which villager perler shall I do next? I'm thinkin of Chrissy and Francine but I've got 1 more open slot



Chrissy for sure =w=
pink all the way!! lol 
nothing against Francine ofc she's a cutie as well <3


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 20, 2015)

.....if i could change my life i would probably change everything about it


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> .....if i could change my life i would probably change everything about it



If I could change my life, it would probably be my gullibility when I was 10.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 20, 2015)

gonna be afk playing league

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> If I could change my life, it would probably be my gullibility when I was 10.



why?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> gonna be afk playing league
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Because being too willing is never a good thing.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 20, 2015)

Good morning everyone :3


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good morning everyone :3



good morning to you as well! :3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 20, 2015)

naekoya said:


> good morning to you as well! :3



How are you doing?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good morning everyone :3



Morning.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> How are you doing?



pretty well, thank you! 
how about you c:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 20, 2015)

naekoya said:


> pretty well, thank you!
> how about you c:



That's good!  and I'm good too! c:

I'm about to maybe make a tiny-pixel art shop..... but I just get a bad feeling about it :/


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> That's good!  and I'm good too! c:
> 
> I'm about to maybe make a tiny-pixel art shop..... but I just get a bad feeling about it :/



awesome ;3

oh nice! are you setting up atm or still debating on opening up a shop o:


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> That's good!  and I'm good too! c:
> 
> I'm about to maybe make a tiny-pixel art shop..... but I just get a bad feeling about it :/



Why's that?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 20, 2015)

...........


----------



## himeki (Sep 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> ...........



oh ok


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> ...........



.. ...... . .. . ... ..?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 20, 2015)

naekoya said:


> awesome ;3
> 
> oh nice! are you setting up atm or still debating on opening up a shop o:



I'm still debating, since I got mixed reviews on the pixel art. :/ I know my other art didn't go over so well, so it's making me wonder if my pixels will go well too...



Alby-Kun said:


> Why's that?



enough people probably don't want another art shop, especially one that doesn't do chibis or ocs....



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> ...........



o: if you need someone to chat with my VMs/PMs are always open~


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I'm still debating, since I got mixed reviews on the pixel art. :/ I know my other art didn't go over so well, so it's making me wonder if my pixels will go well too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why not try landscape, abstract, mechs, etc?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I'm still debating, since I got mixed reviews on the pixel art. :/ I know my other art didn't go over so well, so it's making me wonder if my pixels will go well too...



I think pixels are pretty cute too! 
seem more complex to work with since it's pretty smaller canvas than your usual style of drawing etc.. c:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Why not try landscape, abstract, mechs, etc?



I have, and I really don't like doing it.  pixels are relaxing to me because it's simple, and clears my mind.  there's nothing overly complicated about it, and it's not gonna take weeks to finish it.  I just always loved doing them

On a side note, if I do set up a shop it'll probably 1-5 tbt per pixel, so it'll be cheap enough for everyone :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> I think pixels are pretty cute too!
> seem more complex to work with since it's pretty smaller canvas than your usual style of drawing etc.. c:



i know!  bigger isn't always better haha!

and I guess for me it isn't ;-; I find it easier to work with them since you have more control over everything, which is my issue with other forms of art


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> i know!  bigger isn't always better haha!
> 
> and I guess for me it isn't ;-; I find it easier to work with them since you have more control over everything, which is my issue with other forms of art



oh wow! I see ~ that is prety cool then 
best of luck to you!! c:


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I have, and I really don't like doing it.  pixels are relaxing to me because it's simple, and clears my mind.  there's nothing overly complicated about it, and it's not gonna take weeks to finish it.  I just always loved doing them
> 
> On a side note, if I do set up a shop it'll probably 1-5 tbt per pixel, so it'll be cheap enough for everyone :/
> 
> ...



Then why not? If you enjoy doing it, then make a shop for it. Just don't expect for people to make requests right away and be prepared for judgement.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 20, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh wow! I see ~ that is prety cool then
> best of luck to you!! c:



Thanks! c:

owo is anyone willing to help me figure out the layout of the shop?  I'm totally unfamiliar with tbt art shops

I'll pay a little tbt or let you have a freebie animated japanese symbol if you want?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Then why not? If you enjoy doing it, then make a shop for it. Just don't expect for people to make requests right away and be prepared for judgement.



That's one of my main concerns.  Haters will hate it and end up making it so no one will want to come, since chibis, ocs, and sigs are in crazy high demand.  they'd do anything to shut down a starting up shop so they can have more customers to themselves ;_;


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Thanks! c:
> 
> owo is anyone willing to help me figure out the layout of the shop?  I'm totally unfamiliar with tbt art shops
> 
> ...



you could probably just keep it simple and straightforward 
show some examples , price list, req form 

or if you want to get fancy 
probably do like separate posts for different category and stuff c:


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Thanks! c:
> 
> owo is anyone willing to help me figure out the layout of the shop?  I'm totally unfamiliar with tbt art shops
> 
> ...



You could always call for a mod if things get hectic. Besides, variety might net you some more customers than you think. One person was making clay models of people's OCs and AC characters and that went pretty well, so why not give it a go with pixel art?


----------



## Taj (Sep 20, 2015)

I bet the peoyne's giveaway people will like the remark I made in my giveaway XD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 20, 2015)

.............ima get replaced next year...lol


----------



## himeki (Sep 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> .............ima get replaced next year...lol



OK? My best friends brother is a spoilt brat compared to her.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> .............ima get replaced next year...lol



Replaced..?


----------



## himeki (Sep 20, 2015)

WOO! FINALLY FINISHED MY GOREEEEEEE


I'll post the clean version and a link to the gore version in a bit

- - - Post Merge - - -








Gore Version


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 20, 2015)

naekoya said:


> you could probably just keep it simple and straightforward
> show some examples , price list, req form
> 
> or if you want to get fancy
> probably do like separate posts for different category and stuff c:





Alby-Kun said:


> You could always call for a mod if things get hectic. Besides, variety might net you some more customers than you think. One person was making clay models of people's OCs and AC characters and that went pretty well, so why not give it a go with pixel art?



Thank you guys! c:
For helping me out, I'll let y'all each have a freebie~



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> .............ima get replaced next year...lol



o: ...



MayorEvvie said:


> WOO! FINALLY FINISHED MY GOREEEEEEE
> 
> 
> I'll post the clean version and a link to the gore version in a bit
> ...



dat gore tho


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 20, 2015)

Ima......try...to head to....sleep.....im tired


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ima......try...to head to....sleep.....im tired



Alright, sleep well.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 20, 2015)

Hey guys how are all of you?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 20, 2015)

Hey guys!! Just checking in!!! I can't wait to finish work today!!! ;v ; Then day off Monday-Wednesday!!  (Hopefully Tuesday as well xD I already asked for it off, so we'll see LOL ) 

Just 4 hours and 20 minutes left of work to go! ;v ;


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hey guys!! Just checking in!!! I can't wait to finish work today!!! ;v ; Then day off Monday-Wednesday!!  (Hopefully Tuesday as well xD I already asked for it off, so we'll see LOL )
> 
> Just 4 hours and 20 minutes left of work to go! ;v ;



Hey jaz!!! Congrats on your promotion!!!!


----------



## himeki (Sep 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hey guys!! Just checking in!!! I can't wait to finish work today!!! ;v ; Then day off Monday-Wednesday!!  (Hopefully Tuesday as well xD I already asked for it off, so we'll see LOL )
> 
> Just 4 hours and 20 minutes left of work to go! ;v ;



Yay! Not long left! Go for it! 


bleh.....im sitting at my desk, not knowing what the hell I want to do with my life...


----------



## roseflower (Sep 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hey guys!! Just checking in!!! I can't wait to finish work today!!! ;v ; Then day off Monday-Wednesday!!  (Hopefully Tuesday as well xD I already asked for it off, so we'll see LOL )
> 
> Just 4 hours and 20 minutes left of work to go! ;v ;



Congrats on the day off!

Hi everybody  Today was a very lazy day for me haha^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Yay! Not long left! Go for it!
> 
> 
> bleh.....im sitting at my desk, not knowing what the hell I want to do with my life...



You could just relax and be lazy


----------



## Damniel (Sep 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hey guys!! Just checking in!!! I can't wait to finish work today!!! ;v ; Then day off Monday-Wednesday!!  (Hopefully Tuesday as well xD I already asked for it off, so we'll see LOL )
> 
> Just 4 hours and 20 minutes left of work to go! ;v ;



Hehe 4:20 left. But that's good! And congrats on your promotion! What position are you in if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

Blah art, I felt like screwing around with a new style, thoughts?


----------



## himeki (Sep 20, 2015)

I'd probably say to widen the body to fit better with the muscular arms.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I'd probably say to widen the body to fit better with the muscular arms.



Noted, thanks.


----------



## himeki (Sep 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Noted, thanks.



Plus, the arm in the foreground seems straight, and not really attached.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Plus, the arm in the foreground seems straight, and not really attached.



I knew I should've done a shoulder for it... ah well.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Blah art, I felt like screwing around with a new style, thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 147885



This one looks great!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> This one looks great!



Thanks. Now I wish I had asked for a scanner back when it was my birthday. x.x


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 20, 2015)

Before I open my shop, I'm gonna give a freebie.... for testing purposes lol



> Size (in pixels):
> Word/symbol/etc:
> Background Color:
> Animation:
> (i.e. sparkles, changing color/background, changing symbols/saying, etc)



Idk if there's anything missing from the form.... just ask for it and I'll try to add it! c:


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Before I open my shop, I'm gonna give a freebie.... for testing purposes lol
> 
> 
> 
> Idk if there's anything missing from the form.... just ask for it and I'll try to add it! c:



Is this for signatures?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Is this for signatures?



No, it's for buttons/icons.
Go ahead and fill it out and I'll whip you up one to show you~ c;


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> No, it's for buttons/icons.
> Go ahead and fill it out and I'll whip you up one to show you~ c;



Size (in pixels): 64x64
Word/symbol/etc: Can you do pictures? 
Background Color: Black and grey with teal streaks
Animation: Reflection line moving across the button


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Size (in pixels): 64x64
> Word/symbol/etc: Can you do pictures?
> Background Color: Black and grey with teal streaks
> Animation: Reflection line moving across the button



okie dokie
and what do you mean pictures? ;3; I'll try to the best of my ability


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> okie dokie
> and what do you mean pictures? ;3; I'll try to the best of my ability



Well, I was hoping to link you the original design for my avatar so you could add the head into the button


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Well, I was hoping to link you the original design for my avatar so you could add the head into the button



Yeah?  Do you still have it? o:


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Yeah?  Do you still have it? o:



Aye! http://www.whirled.com/#shop-l_5_126213


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Aye! http://www.whirled.com/#shop-l_5_126213



Do you want just the head or whole body?


----------



## jiny (Sep 20, 2015)

Luca! Can you do one for moi?

Size (in pixels): 100x100 (too big?)
Word/symbol/etc: Sugarella (hopefully my new username :c)
Background Color: Pink!
Animation: Sparkles, sparkles!!
(i.e. sparkles, changing color/background, changing symbols/saying, etc)


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Do you want just the head or whole body?



Just the head please!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 20, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Luca! Can you do one for moi?
> 
> Size (in pixels): 100x100 (too big?)
> Word/symbol/etc: Sugarella (hopefully my new username :c)
> ...



LOL I should charge y'all for all this o:
and I should post samples showing the different sizes of pixels....



Alby-Kun said:


> Just the head please!



Okay!

I'll start work on this later this week once I get my art shop opened ;w; Today was stressful and Netflix is screaming my name~


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> LOL I should charge y'all for all this o:
> and I should post samples showing the different sizes of pixels....
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet! Oh, and I think I've changed my mind about the background. Could you make it this color? And I sorta want to remove the animation, since I think it'd look better that way. xD

Sorry if I'm being picky, I'm just trying to make it look the way I imagined it. ;v;


----------



## jiny (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm stressing out now

My English homework is due tomorrow but I Can't Find It!!!

OMGMGMG HELP


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Sweet! Oh, and I think I've changed my mind about the background. Could you make it this color? And I sorta want to remove the animation, since I think it'd look better that way. xD
> 
> Sorry if I'm being picky, I'm just trying to make it look the way I imagined it. ;v;



XD no it's fine!  :3 My goal is to make my customers happy via ugly pixels;
so whatever you wish is my command~



cookiecrisps said:


> I'm stressing out now
> 
> My English homework is due tomorrow but I Can't Find It!!!
> 
> OMGMGMG HELP



O-O calm down and search where you last remember it (omg my microchip essay is due next week why'd you remind me)


----------



## Miharu (Sep 20, 2015)

Ahh thank you for all the "congrats" guys! <3 Just read through the last few pages ahaha!  Also WOOO!!!! I HAVE MONDAY-WEDNESDAY OFF!!!! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! My boss tried to have me work Tuesday, but I just listed reasons as to why I couldn't ahahaha

Can't wait to finally relax ; v ; Also we have a surprisingly news for you guys which will be announced tomorrow! <3 Look forward to it!  

How have you guys all been and what have you guys been up to today? x] I hope you guys had a great weekend~


----------



## Jacob (Sep 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahh thank you for all the "congrats" guys! <3 Just read through the last few pages ahaha!  Also WOOO!!!! I HAVE MONDAY-WEDNESDAY OFF!!!! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! My boss tried to have me work Tuesday, but I just listed reasons as to why I couldn't ahahaha
> 
> Can't wait to finally relax ; v ; *Also we have a surprisingly news for you guys which will be announced tomorrow! <3 Look forward to it!  *
> 
> How have you guys all been and what have you guys been up to today? x] I hope you guys had a great weekend~



Y'all ready


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahh thank you for all the "congrats" guys! <3 Just read through the last few pages ahaha!  Also WOOO!!!! I HAVE MONDAY-WEDNESDAY OFF!!!! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! My boss tried to have me work Tuesday, but I just listed reasons as to why I couldn't ahahaha
> 
> Can't wait to finally relax ; v ; Also we have a surprisingly news for you guys which will be announced tomorrow! <3 Look forward to it!
> 
> How have you guys all been and what have you guys been up to today? x] I hope you guys had a great weekend~



Mimi, you're alive! (\(owo)/)
Been derping about, finished another drawing and gave Lucanosa something to practice on~


----------



## Miharu (Sep 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Mimi, you're alive! (\(owo)/)
> Been derping about, finished another drawing and gave Lucanosa something to practice on~



YESSSSS!~ So happy ahahhaa! I'm probably going to take a nap soon since I'm super tired xD 
OHH! Is the drawing the one you posted like 2 pages ago?  If so, it looks great! And oohhh I saw!!! XD I'm looking forward to seeing the finished graphics from Lucanosa!
XD


----------



## Jacob (Sep 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Mimi, you're alive! (\(owo)/)
> Been derping about, finished another drawing and gave Lucanosa something to practice on~



I finished a drawing too 

if you care to see it here u go: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?307676-Jacob-s-Art-Dump-New-Art-9-20&p=5564018&viewfull=1#post5564018

If not then lol


----------



## jiny (Sep 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD no it's fine!  :3 My goal is to make my customers happy via ugly pixels;
> so whatever you wish is my command~
> 
> 
> ...



It was in my backpack.. Did someone steal it


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I finished a drawing too
> 
> if you care to see it here u go: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?307676-Jacob-s-Art-Dump-New-Art-9-20&p=5564018&viewfull=1#post5564018
> 
> If not then lol



Is it the spider? What sort of pencil do you use for such realistic style?! 8O

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> YESSSSS!~ So happy ahahhaa! I'm probably going to take a nap soon since I'm super tired xD
> OHH! Is the drawing the one you posted like 2 pages ago?  If so, it looks great! And oohhh I saw!!! XD I'm looking forward to seeing the finished graphics from Lucanosa!
> XD



Thankies! x3


----------



## Miharu (Sep 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I finished a drawing too
> 
> if you care to see it here u go: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?307676-Jacob-s-Art-Dump-New-Art-9-20&p=5564018&viewfull=1#post5564018
> 
> If not then lol



THAT SCARED ME SO BAD ; ___ ; I hate spiders!! They are scary ; A ; You made it look really realistic (Too realistic and if I saw one that size at my house I would freak out and run LOL BURNN ITTT) 

Aside from me being scared of spiders, you did an AMAZING job of drawing it! The details you have on it is superb!


----------



## Jacob (Sep 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Is it the spider? What sort of pencil do you use for such realistic style?! 8O


yea the spider

I just use a normal number 2 pencil for the sketch and the shadow lol

for the actual spider tho I used a prismacolor premier black marker and then a white gel pen and white prismacolor softcore pencil for the shines ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> THAT SCARED ME SO BAD ; ___ ; I hate spiders!! They are scary ; A ; You made it look really realistic (Too realistic and if I saw one that size at my house I would freak out and run LOL BURNN ITTT)
> 
> Aside from me being scared of spiders, you did an AMAZING job of drawing it! The details you have on it is superb!



omg JAS THANK YOU!!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> yea the spider
> 
> I just use a normal number 2 pencil for the sketch and the shadow lol
> 
> ...



Whatsa gel pen and prismacolor softcore pencil? owo


----------



## jiny (Sep 20, 2015)

My English teacher is going to give me a 0!


----------



## Jacob (Sep 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Whatsa gel pen and prismacolor softcore pencil? owo



white gel pen: https://www.google.com/search?q=white+gel+pen&biw=1366&bih=643&tbm=isch&source=lnms&sa=X&ved=0CNADEPwFKAFqFQoTCL-lsdiHh8gCFcU7Pgodv4MItA#imgrc=rnCZgMDBRdKz4M%3A
Prismacolor soft core pencil: white - https://www.google.com/search?q=white+gel+pen&biw=1366&bih=643&tbm=isch&source=lnms&sa=X&ved=0CNADEPwFKAFqFQoTCL-lsdiHh8gCFcU7Pgodv4MItA#tbm=isch&q=prismacolor+white+pencil&imgrc=hgOkrCER0KjSFM%3A

- - - Post Merge - - -



cookiecrisps said:


> My English teacher is going to give me a 0!



LOL thats not good!


----------



## jiny (Sep 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> white gel pen: https://www.google.com/search?q=white+gel+pen&biw=1366&bih=643&tbm=isch&source=lnms&sa=X&ved=0CNADEPwFKAFqFQoTCL-lsdiHh8gCFcU7Pgodv4MItA#imgrc=rnCZgMDBRdKz4M%3A
> Prismacolor soft core pencil: white - https://www.google.com/search?q=white+gel+pen&biw=1366&bih=643&tbm=isch&source=lnms&sa=X&ved=0CNADEPwFKAFqFQoTCL-lsdiHh8gCFcU7Pgodv4MItA#tbm=isch&q=prismacolor+white+pencil&imgrc=hgOkrCER0KjSFM%3A
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I know! I lost My homework! My life is over

Your orange username will go away lol


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> white gel pen: https://www.google.com/search?q=white+gel+pen&biw=1366&bih=643&tbm=isch&source=lnms&sa=X&ved=0CNADEPwFKAFqFQoTCL-lsdiHh8gCFcU7Pgodv4MItA#imgrc=rnCZgMDBRdKz4M%3A
> Prismacolor soft core pencil: white - https://www.google.com/search?q=white+gel+pen&biw=1366&bih=643&tbm=isch&source=lnms&sa=X&ved=0CNADEPwFKAFqFQoTCL-lsdiHh8gCFcU7Pgodv4MItA#tbm=isch&q=prismacolor+white+pencil&imgrc=hgOkrCER0KjSFM%3A
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Wow, I only use one no.2 pencil and a lead pencil for my drawings. I should start being on the lookout for that white gel pen!
Only problem is... how do I refill it when it runs out? xD


----------



## Miharu (Sep 20, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> My English teacher is going to give me a 0!



Awww that sucks :c What kind of homework was it? A worksheet?


----------



## Jacob (Sep 20, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Your orange username will go away lol


ya I am very sad


----------



## jiny (Sep 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Awww that sucks :c What kind of homework was it? A worksheet?



It was a booklet of prepositions. I left it in my backpack in a folder, now it's gone :c
I'm going to flunk 6th grade


----------



## Miharu (Sep 20, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> It was a booklet of prepositions. I left it in my backpack in a folder, now it's gone :c
> I'm going to flunk 6th grade



Do you think you might have just left it at school perhaps? ; v; I hope you find it soon! Good luck!


----------



## jiny (Sep 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Do you think you might have just left it at school perhaps? ; v; I hope you find it soon! Good luck!



no im pretty sure i had in my backpack. 

some good news for a change, i took a playing test on Friday, of the flute. The band director sat us down by who got the best sound on the flute. I got second chair, which means I'm second best flute player!! weird because i never practiced


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 20, 2015)

Hey guys im feeling a bit better now. Anyone on?


----------



## jiny (Sep 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hey guys im feeling a bit better now. Anyone on?



Hello c:


----------



## Miharu (Sep 20, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> no im pretty sure i had in my backpack.
> 
> some good news for a change, i took a playing test on Friday, of the flute. The band director sat us down by who got the best sound on the flute. I got second chair, which means I'm second best flute player!! weird because i never practiced


Ohh that's good to hear!  Congrats!



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hey guys im feeling a bit better now. Anyone on?


That's great! Glad to hear you are feeling better! x] and a few of us are actually on!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohh that's good to hear!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> That's great! Glad to hear you are feeling better! x] and a few of us are actually on!



Thanks and hey guys what are you doing?


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 20, 2015)

So to join here, I just ask? I might be getting a Popsicle soon


----------



## Miharu (Sep 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Thanks and hey guys what are you doing?



I might be taking a nap soon! But I just finished posting a new thread! c: I'm taking over SOTW for WonderK since he's super busy with university haha!~ How about you?




Blackjack said:


> So to join here, I just ask? I might be getting a Popsicle soon



Yes!  Would you like me to add you to the "Popsicles in Freezing" Roster? x] 

Also Welcome to TP!  Also good luck!! I hope you do get that popsicle!


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yes!  Would you like me to add you to the "Popsicles in Freezing" Roster? x]
> 
> Also Welcome to TP!  Also good luck!! I hope you do get that popsicle!



Sure!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Thanks and hey guys what are you doing?



Just finishing up some homework before sleeping. Have to write the introduction for an essay on social concerns in America.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Just finishing up some homework before sleeping. Have to write the introduction for an essay on social concerns in America.



lol looks like everyones going to sleep as i get on.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 20, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Sure!


Added you to the "Popsicles in Freezing" Roster!  Welcome to Team Popsicle! If you have any questions, please feel free to ask away! Most of our members are asleep around this time and later! You'll find them mostly active around the afternoon or whenever they are actually on ahahaha XD Feel free to chat here with other members! Just make sure to follow the rules posted on my OP! c: 



Alby-Kun said:


> Just finishing up some homework before sleeping. Have to write the introduction for an essay on social concerns in America.


OHH! Good luck with your essay!! What time is it for you? XD



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> lol looks like everyones going to sleep as i get on.


Hahaha yeah XD You normally get on when people are off ahaha (Same goes for me though, but it's mainly due to work XD )


----------



## Albuns (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Added you to the "Popsicles in Freezing" Roster!  Welcome to Team Popsicle! If you have any questions, please feel free to ask away! Most of our members are asleep around this time and later! You'll find them mostly active around the afternoon or whenever they are actually on ahahaha XD Feel free to chat here with other members! Just make sure to follow the rules posted on my OP! c:
> 
> 
> OHH! Good luck with your essay!! What time is it for you? XD
> ...



Midnight exact. May stay up for a bit more to check some things though. Have a nice night, Mimi. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> lol looks like everyones going to sleep as i get on.



I'm sorry, I'm just going to be busy for the next two days. May be able to stay up late on Wednesday to next Monday and keep you company though.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Midnight exact. May stay up for a bit more to check some things though. Have a nice night, Mimi.



Oh wow! That's pretty late for you!! ;v ; And thanks!! I hope you have a wonderful night as well!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 21, 2015)

Hey guys I made a giveaway thread for 350 tbt so I hope you all  join!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys I made a giveaway thread for 350 tbt so I hope you all  join!



Already joined! Huhuhuh x]


----------



## Albuns (Sep 21, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys I made a giveaway thread for 350 tbt so I hope you all  join!



I'm good, thanks. I don't feel right hoarding tbt and not having much to spend it on. xD


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

Just a little side note for you guys!  We'll be announcing something fun tomorrow! I'll also be updating the Quest Logs tomorrow as well! (There will be a few more new Quests added in tomorrow as well!) c:


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

This Fudgesicle is so good ahhh <3 So chocolaty ahaha XD -nomnomnom-


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Just a little side note for you guys!  We'll be announcing something fun tomorrow! I'll also be updating the Quest Logs tomorrow as well! (There will be a few more new Quests added in tomorrow as well!) c:



Exciiting! Right around my birthday! Woooohoooo! (My birthday is on Tuesday, haha..... too old to do anything realistically fun..... I am surrounded by deadlines XD But you only turn a quarter century once...... also my boyfriend and I celebrated 8 years together...... though by this point its hard to call it "boyfriend/girlfriend" anymore...... more or less "common-law" is the proper definition by Canadian census and Canada Revenue Agency, lolz..... But we are not married nor engaged..... YET!)


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Exciiting! Right around my birthday! Woooohoooo! (My birthday is on Tuesday, haha..... too old to do anything realistically fun..... I am surrounded by deadlines XD But you only turn a quarter century once...... also my boyfriend and I celebrated 8 years together...... though by this point its hard to call it "boyfriend/girlfriend" anymore...... more or less "common-law" is the proper definition by Canadian census and Canada Revenue Agency, lolz..... But we are not married nor engaged..... YET!)



OHHH!! Happy early birthday!!! And aww!! Maybe you could go out to eat on your birthday!  And d'awww CONGRATS on your 8 years with your boyfriend!!! That's great to hear omg!! ; v;


----------



## himeki (Sep 21, 2015)

Congrats on taking over SOTW, Miharu! But sadly, you can't enter now ;w;


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Congrats on taking over SOTW, Miharu! But sadly, you can't enter now ;w;



Thanks! I'm honored to be helping!  And yeah that's true! ;v ; But I'm fine with that! Especially since I've been busy with work and TP hahaha! XD (If anything I'll be making the new theme examples so I can show my GFX there  )


----------



## himeki (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Thanks! I'm honored to be helping!  And yeah that's true! ;v ; But I'm fine with that! Especially since I've been busy with work and TP hahaha! XD (If anything I'll be making the new theme examples so I can show my GFX there  )



Yay! I love your GFX~ so beautiful


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 21, 2015)

wow.. can't believe skype is down throughout the world ~
crazy @__@


----------



## Albuns (Sep 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> wow.. can't believe skype is down throughout the world ~
> crazy @__@



O__O Wow, that's something.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> O__O Wow, that's something.



Ikr.. just checked the status and they're currently working on it atm 
goodness ~


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yay! I love your GFX~ so beautiful


Awwww!! Thank you so much!!! ;v ; <3



naekoya said:


> wow.. can't believe skype is down throughout the world ~
> crazy @__@


OHH!! NO WONDER!! I thought it was my internet connection, but when I refreshed tbt, it still worked so I was slightly confused XD Ahaha also morning! <3 Woke up from my nap ahahaha


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Awwww!! Thank you so much!!! ;v ; <3
> 
> 
> OHH!! NO WONDER!! I thought it was my internet connection, but when I refreshed tbt, it still worked so I was slightly confused XD Ahaha also morning! <3 Woke up from my nap ahahaha



holy cow! you're up early hahah
-hugs- yeah it was weird for me too! cause I was in a group call with my league friends
and all of the sudden I was logged off =__=
bring back my MSN you scrubs!!! lolol


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 21, 2015)

Skype's working for me o:


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 21, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Skype's working for me o:



yeah it only works on my phone for some apparent reason ~_~


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> holy cow! you're up early hahah
> -hugs- yeah it was weird for me too! cause I was in a group call with my league friends
> and all of the sudden I was logged off =__=
> bring back my MSN you scrubs!!! lolol


Yeah!! Hahaha I woke up to my boyfriend watching the old Pokemon movie ahahah he can't sleep XD 
AWW!!! that sucks! D: Did you win your league game though? ;D 



Aerate said:


> Skype's working for me o:


Lucky!!! ; v; It just keeps showing this for me:









naekoya said:


> yeah it only works on my phone for some apparent reason ~_~


Awww ; v ; Skype doesn't do well on my phone for whatever reason ahaha xD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yeah!! Hahaha I woke up to my boyfriend watching the old Pokemon movie ahahah he can't sleep XD
> AWW!!! that sucks! D: Did you win your league game though? ;D
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yea definitely ;D 
it was a custom game since alot of people were on at the same time
so it was like a 4v4 
and omg.. it was funny I was just mad tanking everyone's skills & just life stealing from them ~
it was also my first time playing that particular champion too lol

yep that's how it shows on mine too! forever connecting ;w; </3


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Oh yea definitely ;D
> it was a custom game since alot of people were on at the same time
> so it was like a 4v4
> and omg.. it was funny I was just mad tanking everyone's skills & just life stealing from them ~
> ...



WOO!!! Go bae! ;D Ahahaha!! And DAMN look at you go ahahaha XD Which champion was it? XD

I hope it works back soon ; v ;


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> WOO!!! Go bae! ;D Ahahaha!! And DAMN look at you go ahahaha XD Which champion was it? XD
> 
> I hope it works back soon ; v ;



hahah tyty!!! his name is Vladimir and yes he is the "blood sucking vampire" character LOLLL

seriously ~ skype is the universal online chat/call program that everyone uses @__@


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

OHH!! Is that one of the newest characters? o: I've actually never heard of that character before ahaha XD 

Yeah <3 It's definitely useful and fun to use ahahah XD 

On a side note: I just checked my schedule and it's permanent B] I have Mon-Wednesday off WOOO!~


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah it only works on my phone for some apparent reason ~_~



Haha wow same! Though it looks like it won't show me as online either, so maybe it's not working anymore?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I got into a team in league the other day, courtesy of pandaapples. I think I really love league <3


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH!! Is that one of the newest characters? o: I've actually never heard of that character before ahaha XD
> 
> Yeah <3 It's definitely useful and fun to use ahahah XD
> 
> On a side note: I just checked my schedule and it's permanent B] I have Mon-Wednesday off WOOO!~


oh he's one of the old ones ~ haha but I never been interested in playing him though xD
Yayy!! congrats ;D finally some load off from work goodness me ~
they literally count on you the most I mean not saying it's a bad thing or w.e
but come on there they need more reliable workers =_=



Aerate said:


> Haha wow same! Though it looks like it won't show me as online either, so maybe it's not working anymore?


yeah I think skype is perm shut down at this point s:


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh he's one of the old ones ~ haha but I never been interested in playing him though xD
> Yayy!! congrats ;D finally some load off from work goodness me ~
> they literally count on you the most I mean not saying it's a bad thing or w.e
> but come on there they need more reliable workers =_=
> ...


OHHH okay!! XD Ahahaha I've never heard my friends talking about him so I never knew about him XD Lots of my friends play League as well ahaha (and a lot of them cosplay from League too XD ) 

And yesss!!! ; v ; I can finally relax for a couple of days ahahaha! And yeah it's not bad at all! Just super tiring ahaha XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aerate said:


> Haha wow same! Though it looks like it won't show me as online either, so maybe it's not working anymore?
> 
> 
> Also I got into a team in league the other day, courtesy of pandaapples. I think I really love league <3



OH btw welcome to TP! I think this is my first time seeing you on this thread!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH okay!! XD Ahahaha I've never heard my friends talking about him so I never knew about him XD Lots of my friends play League as well ahaha (and a lot of them cosplay from League too XD )
> 
> And yesss!!! ; v ; I can finally relax for a couple of days ahahaha! And yeah it's not bad at all! Just super tiring ahaha XD



Ikr haha yea he's not really the most played champ or a popular one at that ~
but oooh that's awesome! yeah I really wish I could cosplay too ; v;
sounds like fun ~ hehe

I bet D:
yeah you're literally a full timer lol


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Ikr haha yea he's not really the most played champ or a popular one at that ~
> but oooh that's awesome! yeah I really wish I could cosplay too ; v;
> sounds like fun ~ hehe
> 
> ...


Awww!! No wonder!! ;v ; But seeing as you used him and hella KO'd the other team, he's seems really awesome  I like his character design as well (I searched up his image ahaha) XD 

AWW!! I definitely want to see you cosplay too!! <3 It's really fun just a really expensive hobby though ahahhaa

Yeah!! ;v ; It feels more like full time than part time ahaha XD Tbh I only wanted part time, didn't expect to work this many hours per week xD (But hey, more money! XD )


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Awww!! No wonder!! ;v ; But seeing as you used him and hella KO'd the other team, he's seems really awesome  I like his character design as well (I searched up his image ahaha) XD
> 
> AWW!! I definitely want to see you cosplay too!! <3 It's really fun just a really expensive hobby though ahahhaa
> 
> Yeah!! ;v ; It feels more like full time than part time ahaha XD Tbh I only wanted part time, didn't expect to work this many hours per week xD (But hey, more money! XD )



Oh haha! dang yeaa his design is pretty awesome tho I'll give him that x3
I know!! all the extra props you need for cosplaying and such @__@ my poor wallet lol but overall it's a great experience 
from what I hear c:

yeee more money for yummy snacks!! woohoo ~


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Oh haha! dang yeaa his design is pretty awesome tho I'll give him that x3
> I know!! all the extra props you need for cosplaying and such @__@ my poor wallet lol but overall it's a great experience
> from what I hear c:
> 
> yeee more money for yummy snacks!! woohoo ~


Yeahh his design really is!! XD
And definitely!!! ;v ; Ahaha and yeah! It is a great experience!! Cosplaying is just so much fun and you meet so many awesome people because of it <3 

YESSSS!!!! I need to go on a shopping spree for more snacks and drinks ahahaha! I need Calpico DX


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yeahh his design really is!! XD
> And definitely!!! ;v ; Ahaha and yeah! It is a great experience!! Cosplaying is just so much fun and you meet so many awesome people because of it <3
> 
> YESSSS!!!! I need to go on a shopping spree for more snacks and drinks ahahaha! I need Calpico DX



definitely >w<
but yeah aww! I need to restock on my snacks too huehue


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> definitely >w<
> but yeah aww! I need to restock on my snacks too huehue



Ahhh what kind of snacks do you normally get? <3


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhh what kind of snacks do you normally get? <3



Mainly Korean snacks like.. Onion ring, pepero, banana snack, etc... 
then you have the american ones or the chex mix, hot cheetos!! muwhaha >:3


----------



## himeki (Sep 21, 2015)

pies


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 21, 2015)

Hey guys! Goooood mornin'!

I think I am "done" with quest #3, btw


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Mainly Korean snacks like.. Onion ring, pepero, banana snack, etc...
> then you have the american ones or the chex mix, hot cheetos!! muwhaha >:3


OHHH I love these <333 (If these are the Onion rings you are talking about XD ) 


Spoiler










Pepero looks yummy! It looks just like Pocky ahaha XD As for the banana snacks are you talking about the really crunchy yummy ones? x] 

As for the snacks I usually get, I normally get: Pocky, Umaibo, Rice crackers, Pretz Salad, those yummy ring potato chips, and so many more. I normally splurge big time when I go to Mitsuwa ahahaha they have so many delicious snacks *^* As for drinks, definitely Ramune, Melon Soda, and Calpico! 

For snacks you can mostly get anywhere where I live I normally buy: Hot Cheeto Puffs, Hot Cheeto Fries, Flaming Lays, Munchies (spicy one ;D), Flaming Hot Onion Rings, Onion Rings, Lays (or tortilla chips) + Cheese Dip, or whatever I'm in the mood for ahahha

As for drinks you can also get pretty much anywhere, I normally get Cream Soda, Brisk, Sobe, or Root beer c:




MayorEvvie said:


> pies


Please refrain from using one worded posts ; v; Thanks!

But anyways, yeah pies are delicious! Especially apple pies <3 



aleshapie said:


> Hey guys! Goooood mornin'!
> 
> I think I am "done" with quest #3, btw


MORNING!!! Have you already had breakfast? x]

And you are almost done with Quest #3! Once it's 2:12pm PST time, you'll be officially done!


----------



## himeki (Sep 21, 2015)

5000TH POST WOOOOO


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH I love these <333 (If these are the Onion rings you are talking about XD )
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



yessss!!! that one xD haha omg... they are so goooood ~ 
yeah pepero is the korean version hehe... I usually get that one over pocky, cause for some reason their chocolate taste abit bland @~@
I also get chocopie too! mhmm yummy <3 
haha omg.. now I'm feeling hungry again ~


----------



## Albuns (Sep 21, 2015)

I never realized how mundane art class was early on in the school year. ;u;


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I never realized how mundane art class was early on in the school year. ;u;



really? my art teacher was like project project project in the beginning xD
so that kept me busy most the time ~ lolol


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

✧ New rule added to the raffles section: You must be in either of the two rosters to join the raffles held by Team Popsicle! Remember, to join the Official Popsicle Roster, you'll need the popsicle collectible! If you don't have one, please feel free to request to join the "Popsicles in Freezing" roster! c:

✧ Once a raffle has started and if you aren't in either of the two rosters, then even if you request to be in one of the rosters, you still may not enter the raffle until the next raffle! So please take note to this! c: 

✧ A little change has been made to one of the current active raffle rules! Instead of "You must have been active in the last 5 days on this thread otherwise you'll be take off the raffle list!" We are now changing it to 3 days of activity instead of 5 days! Some exceptions may be made, where if you PM me notifying us you'll be off on a cruise/vacation where you won't have internet connection for a week, we'll excuse you from this rule for however many days you'll be gone. 

✧ Jacob will be updating his OP with these new rules! For now I'll be posting this on my OP under the "News/Updates" section!  

✧ If you have any other questions, please feel free to ask!​


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



MayorEvvie said:


> 5000TH POST WOOOOO


OH CONGRATS ON 5000TH POST! (But in which thread? XD )



naekoya said:


> yessss!!! that one xD haha omg... they are so goooood ~
> yeah pepero is the korean version hehe... I usually get that one over pocky, cause for some reason their chocolate taste abit bland @~@
> I also get chocopie too! mhmm yummy <3
> haha omg.. now I'm feeling hungry again ~


YESSS THEY REALLY AREEEE <333
OHH!! Yeah I thought so!! Hahaha XD And really? O: I need to try pepero to see the difference haahah! I don't know if I can find it anywhere I live though ; v ; 

OHH I've seen chocopie, but never gotten it ahaha XD
SAMEE!! I've been hungry since we started talking about food ;v ; But I don't want to leave my room, it's so dark and scary ; v ; I'll feel bad if I wake Patrick up to get food with me ahahaha



Alby-Kun said:


> I never realized how mundane art class was early on in the school year. ;u;


Awww!! ;v ; Morning though!! Hahaha How did you sleep? XD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ✧ New rule added to the raffles section: You must be in either of the two rosters to join the raffles held by Team Popsicle! Remember, to join the Official Popsicle Roster, you'll need the popsicle collectible! If you don't have one, please feel free to request to join the "Popsicles in Freezing" roster! c:
> 
> ✧ A little change has been made to one of the current active raffle rules! Instead of "You must have been active in the last 5 days on this thread otherwise you'll be take off the raffle list!" We are now changing it to 3 days of activity instead of 5 days! Some exceptions may be made, where if you PM me notifying us you'll be off on a cruise/vacation where you won't have internet connection for a week, we'll excuse you from this rule for however many days you'll be gone.
> 
> ...



Pretty well, wish I could've slept longer though. Aaah, I hate Mondays. @~@


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 21, 2015)

Oh I see.. yeah pepero has more of the sweeter chocolate taste to it >w<
aww, I can't really go walk around by myself in dark too lolol

ugh if skype isn't going to be working any time soon.. I might as well go take a nap or something ; n; </3


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Pretty well, wish I could've slept longer though. Aaah, I hate Mondays. @~@


Ohh that's great to hear!  Glad you got a nice rest! x] and aww I understand! Hahaha When I used to go to High School I would wake up and wish I could have slept in longer all the time XD I would always be so tired ahahaha 

And aww!! Does your school release you guys early on Mondays? o: That what my school did, so I never hated Mondays ahaha



naekoya said:


> Oh I see.. yeah pepero has more of the sweeter chocolate taste to it >w<
> aww, I can't really go walk around by myself in dark too lolol
> 
> ugh if skype isn't going to be working any time soon.. I might as well go take a nap or something ; n; </3


OHH!~ Yeah I hope I can find it so I can try it soon!! ;v ; <3 
YEAHH!!! ; v ; Even though I'm older, I'm still uncomfortable in the dark ahahaha It's scary ;v  ; 

Aww!!! ; v; Yeah!! I might go back to sleep ahaha or stay awake, I have no idea. I'm trying to remember how long I took a nap for XD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohh that's great to hear!  Glad you got a nice rest! x] and aww I understand! Hahaha When I used to go to High School I would wake up and wish I could have slept in longer all the time XD I would always be so tired ahahaha
> 
> And aww!! Does your school release you guys early on Mondays? o: That what my school did, so I never hated Mondays ahaha
> 
> ...



Yeah if you have any Korean/Asian market I'm pretty sure they have it @w@

hahah! yeah I don't think you slept for that long either xD
meh.. guess I'll just try to lay down and cuddle next to my bf and see if that helps me fall asleep >w<


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Yeah if you have any Korean/Asian market I'm pretty sure they have it @w@
> 
> hahah! yeah I don't think you slept for that long either xD
> meh.. guess I'll just try to lay down and cuddle next to my bf and see if that helps me fall asleep >w<



Unfortunately we don't ;v ; At least not where I live ahaha most Asian markets are a 30min-1 hour drive from where I live XD My favorite Japanese Market, Mitsuwa, is an hour drive away ahaha! But we have a somewhat medium sized Asian market 30 minutes away from where I live! They might have the pepero there as well since that's where I got my onion rings from ahahaha

And yeah! Same ; v; Night for now!!! <33 I'll talk to you and everyone else when I wake up XD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 21, 2015)

Hey guys! How are you all doing?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

✧ New rule added to the raffles section: You must be in either of the two rosters to join the raffles held by Team Popsicle! Remember, to join the Official Popsicle Roster, you'll need the popsicle collectible! If you don't have one, please feel free to request to join the "Popsicles in Freezing" roster! c:

✧ Once a raffle has started and if you aren't in either of the two rosters, then even if you request to be in one of the rosters, you still may not enter the raffle until the next raffle! So please take note to this! c: 

✧ A little change has been made to one of the current active raffle rules! Instead of "You must have been active in the last 5 days on this thread otherwise you'll be take off the raffle list!" We are now changing it to 3 days of activity instead of 5 days! Some exceptions may be made, where if you PM me notifying us you'll be off on a cruise/vacation where you won't have internet connection for a week, we'll excuse you from this rule for however many days you'll be gone. 

✧ Jacob will be updating his OP with these new rules! For now I'll be posting this on my OP under the "News/Updates" section!  

✧ If you have any other questions, please feel free to ask!​


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys! How are you all doing?



Morning! I'm doing great!! I just ate breakfast ahaha I was going to sleep, but my boyfriend woke up because one of his dogs were scratching at the door so it meant she needed to use the restroom in the backyard hahahaha so we both got up and opened the sliding door for her XD Then he stayed with me so I could eat breakfast! Also I made some changes to the update, I forgot to add something important ahaha XD 

How are you doing?


----------



## himeki (Sep 21, 2015)

*500th post on here lmao


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> *500th post on here lmao



OHHH CONGRATS Ahahahaha!!! XD 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Morning everyone!! How are you guys doing today? :3


----------



## himeki (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH CONGRATS Ahahahaha!!! XD
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Morning everyone!! How are you guys doing today? :3



It's about 7 PM for me! But anyways, should be doing my boring English homework, but to lazy and instead I'm drawing a birthday gift for my friend!


Anyone up for a Cards Against Humanity game later?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello~


----------



## himeki (Sep 21, 2015)

BLEEEEH ENGLISH HOMEWORK IS SO BORING


why the hell do we have to do shakespeare? his language isn't used in writing today?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 21, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> BLEEEEH ENGLISH HOMEWORK IS SO BORING
> 
> 
> why the hell do we have to do shakespeare? his language isn't used in writing today?



Ugh, Shakespeare made me cringe hard last year. Even all the mushy stuff he wrote seemed horrid.


----------



## himeki (Sep 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ugh, Shakespeare made me cringe hard last year. Even all the mushy stuff he wrote seemed horrid.



HAHAH.
We're doing Much Ado About Nothing, and we have to write two analys. about Bene**** and Beatrice's true feelings for eachother.
Ew. Give me Macbeth, because at least there is blood.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 21, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> HAHAH.
> We're doing Much Ado About Nothing, and we have to write two analys. about Bene**** and Beatrice's true feelings for eachother.
> Ew. Give me Macbeth, because at least there is blood.



Haha, my book was The Taming of the Shrew, it was alright at the end, but everything else sucked.


----------



## himeki (Sep 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Haha, my book was The Taming of the Shrew, it was alright at the end, but everything else sucked.



Macbeth is good
people die

In fact, all the tragedies are good.

Much ado about nothing? More like "F***ing about"-the definition of an English Lesson.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 21, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Macbeth is good
> people die
> 
> In fact, all the tragedies are good.
> ...



Death and despair is great... only when things die and explode for stupid, nonsensical reasons, but that's just me.

Yeeeess, just one more day and then I'll be able to sleep like a fluffy caterpillar~


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

✧ Thanks to neester's generous popsicle donation, we'll be hosting a free popsicle raffle soon!!! The ending date will be announced later today! For now, we'll be clearing off the raffle list once again since some new rules have been added early this morning and shall be taking place now! (Jacob will be editing his section once he gets back from school. Starting NOW anyone who posts they'll like to join one of the two rosters now will still not be able to participate in the raffle until the next raffle after this one!) Also don't forget, You can get an extra raffle entry if you redeem an extra entry from the "Rewards" section of the "Quests" section!  

✧ Quest Logs are now up to date!

✧ Quests #11 & 12 has been added to the Quest sections!

✧ Quest rewards you receive will now be added to your Quest Roster. So if you ever lose the reward, you may always find your rewards in your Quest Roster under "Rewards Redeemed".

✧ New Quests Rewards have been added! 

✧ New rule added to the Quest Section: When redeeming a Quest, please make sure to state that you are "Redeeming Quest # -insert # here-!

✧ New rule added to the Quest Section: Once you redeem a reward, you may NOT retract your redemption. So please choose wisely! (You may always ask questions in regards to a certain reward before redeeming it!)​


----------



## himeki (Sep 21, 2015)

Redeeming Quests:
#5
#11
and
#12!

My fave popsicles are Rocket Lollies! I just love the variants of flavor~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Cleared the first cat mario level! (quest 9 redeeming!)



Spoiler


----------



## Albuns (Sep 21, 2015)

I'd like to enter the popsicle raffle! I'd also like to redeem an extra entry. c:


----------



## Jacob (Sep 21, 2015)

Back home from school!

Will be clearing out the entries now!

Adding Alby to the list


----------



## himeki (Sep 21, 2015)

OHHH I'd like to enter!


----------



## jiny (Sep 21, 2015)

May I join the Raffle? c:


----------



## Jacob (Sep 21, 2015)

yeh added!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Redeeming Quests:
> #5
> #11
> and
> ...


Your Quest Log has been updated!!!  Also omg!! Congrats on beating Cat Mario's first level!! How many lives did you lose? Hahaha XD 



Alby-Kun said:


> I'd like to enter the popsicle raffle! I'd also like to redeem an extra entry. c:


Your Quest Log has been updated! x] I'll have Jacob add you to the raffle list twice! 



Jacob_lawall said:


> Back home from school!
> 
> Will be clearing out the entries now!
> 
> Adding Alby to the list


WELCOME BACKKKK XDDD How was school? Hahaha


----------



## roseflower (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello everybody
I hope you have a good Monday!

May I please join the raffle list? Thank you neester for donating a popsicle


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hello everybody
> I hope you have a good Monday!
> 
> May I please join the raffle list? Thank you neester for donating a popsicle



Hi roseflower!!! <3 How are you doing today?  And thanks!! I'm having a great Monday so far!

I'll have Jacob add you to the raffle list once he comes back from eating! x]


----------



## Albuns (Sep 21, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hello everybody
> I hope you have a good Monday!
> 
> May I please join the raffle list? Thank you neester for donating a popsicle



This Monday is only good because it's one of two days where I have to go to school this week. xD


----------



## Jacob (Sep 21, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hello everybody
> I hope you have a good Monday!
> 
> May I please join the raffle list? Thank you neester for donating a popsicle


Added!


Miharu said:


> Hi roseflower!!! <3 How are you doing today?  And thanks!! I'm having a great Monday so far!
> 
> I'll have Jacob add you to the raffle list once he comes back from eating! x]


LOL I was actually in the shower... 
I kinda got bored and too lazy to make food, so I guess I'll eat later


----------



## roseflower (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hi roseflower!!! <3 How are you doing today?  And thanks!! I'm having a great Monday so far!
> 
> I'll have Jacob add you to the raffle list once he comes back from eating! x]



Hello Miharu, I?m doing fine, I?m a bit tired though, I?m excited for HHD can?t wait, but I haven?t preordered haha
I just hope I can get a copy from retailer!

Thanks so much for adding me

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> This Monday is only good because it's one of two days where I have to go to school this week. xD



Wow this is really good five free days!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> Added!
> 
> LOL I was actually in the shower...
> I kinda got bored and too lazy to make food, so I guess I'll eat later



Thank you, also we have both senior member as the user title haha^^ I never know what I could put there.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> This Monday is only good because it's one of two days where I have to go to school this week. xD


OHHH whaattt so what days do you have off?? XD



Jacob_lawall said:


> LOL I was actually in the shower...
> I kinda got bored and too lazy to make food, so I guess I'll eat later


LOL WHOOPS ahahaha I saw you saying you went to eat so I assumed you were eating ahahahaha
Feeling refreshed? B]



roseflower said:


> Hello Miharu, I?m doing fine, I?m a bit tired though, I?m excited for HHD can?t wait, but I haven?t preordered haha
> I just hope I can get a copy from retailer!
> 
> Thanks so much for adding me


That's great to hear!!  And awww!! I hope you get some nice rest soon! c:
And oohhh!! I hope HHD is good!! I haven't pre-ordered it either since I want to see reviews on it and see how it plays out!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH whaattt so what days do you have off?? XD



Wednesday to Friday and then the weekeeeeend~!! (\owo/)


----------



## roseflower (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH whaattt so what days do you have off?? XD
> 
> 
> LOL WHOOPS ahahaha I saw you saying you went to eat so I assumed you were eating ahahahaha
> ...



Thank you, will switch out the light soon
I?m sure it?s a good game, and I love to decorate, so I?ll be surely having a lot of fun playing it


----------



## himeki (Sep 21, 2015)

Ahaha, I only lost one life!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 21, 2015)

-cri- wanting to enter the raffle... yet not enough posts gah

11 more!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Wednesday to Friday and then the weekeeeeend~!! (\owo/)


OHHH NICEEE!!!! 5 Days off for you!!! Why do you have Wednesday-Friday off? O: Special celebration going on or something? XD


roseflower said:


> Thank you, will switch out the light soon
> I?m sure it?s a good game, and I love to decorate, so I?ll be surely having a lot of fun playing it


No problem at all! x] Ohhh what time is it? If you don't mind me asking! Hahaha XD 
Yeah! Decorating/customizing is always fun! 



MayorEvvie said:


> Ahaha, I only lost one life!


WHAT TOO PRO!!! HAVE YOU PLAYED IT BEFORE??? THAT'S INSANE



The Hidden Owl said:


> -cri- wanting to enter the raffle... yet not enough posts gah
> 
> 11 more!


AWWW!!! You can do it!!! Just 11 more!! How have you been? XD


----------



## himeki (Sep 21, 2015)

I've been playing Mario games since I was about 4 >:>


----------



## Albuns (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH NICEEE!!!! 5 Days off for you!!! Why do you have Wednesday-Friday off? O: Special celebration going on or something? XD



An old pope man is coming to our country, and apparently it's important enough to take away 3 days from the week. XD


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I've been playing Mario games since I was about 4 >:>



LOL Woowww that's amazing ahahha XD I'm still shocked though! I'm really good with mario games too, but the evil traps that placed in Cat Mario was so unpredictable ahaha especially that evil cloud omfg XD By any chance did you watch any videos to know where the traps were placed? O: (Which isn't against the rules at all, if anything that would be a smart move so you won't go through too much raging ahahaha)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> An old pope man is coming to our country, and apparently it's important enough to take away 3 days from the week. XD



OH WOW LOOOL!!! Well lucky for you guys ahahha! XD


----------



## roseflower (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> No problem at all! x] Ohhh what time is it? If you don't mind me asking! Hahaha XD
> Yeah! Decorating/customizing is always fun!



12:30 am here


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

✧ The raffle drawing will take place on 9/26/15 at 7pm PST time! 
✧ The rules have now been split! Raffle/Donation Rules can be found/read on Jacob's OP, while all the other general rules (and Quest rules) can be found on my OP! 
✧ Quests #9 & #10 will be ending tomorrow (9/22/15) at 12pm PST time! Make sure to get those in before it's too late! c:​


----------



## roseflower (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ✧ The raffle drawing will take place on 9/26/15 at 7pm PST time!
> ✧ The rules have now been split! Raffle/Donation Rules can be found/read on Jacob's OP, while all the other general rules (and Quest rules) can be found on my OP! ​



Good luck everyone for the raffle!


----------



## himeki (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL Woowww that's amazing ahahha XD I'm still shocked though! I'm really good with mario games too, but the evil traps that placed in Cat Mario was so unpredictable ahaha especially that evil cloud omfg XD By any chance did you watch any videos to know where the traps were placed? O: (Which isn't against the rules at all, if anything that would be a smart move so you won't go through too much raging ahahaha)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Nope! I was just super careful where I stepped.

The cloud seemed too close to be safe~


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

roseflower said:


> 12:30 am here


Oh wow!! XD Sleep soon!! Hahaha I hope you have a wonderful rest! It's 3:37pm here XD 



MayorEvvie said:


> Nope! I was just super careful where I stepped.
> 
> The cloud seemed too close to be safe~


You are now the Cat Mario Goddess ahahaha XD


----------



## roseflower (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oh wow!! XD Sleep soon!! Hahaha I hope you have a wonderful rest! It's 3:37pm here XD



Will do, thank you! 

Sometimes when I can`t sleep, or my schedule is chaotic, I come online here to the forums late night as well, so it?s nice that the timezones are different.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Will do, thank you!
> 
> Sometimes when I can`t sleep, or my schedule is chaotic, I come online here to the forums late as well, so it?s nice that the timezones are different.



You are very welcome! <3 

Hahaha I do the same thing!! When I can't sleep, I just lurk on TBT using my phone while laying in bed ahaha! XD It's always fun! Either that or I just use FB or play SIF XD


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ✧ The raffle drawing will take place on 9/26/15 at 7pm PST time!
> ✧ The rules have now been split! Raffle/Donation Rules can be found/read on Jacob's OP, while all the other general rules (and Quest rules) can be found on my OP!
> ✧ Quests #9 & #10 will be ending tomorrow (9/22/15) at 12pm PST time! Make sure to get those in before it's too late! c:​




Are we automatically in the raffle or do we have to say we want to be? 'Cause I REALLY WANT TO BE!


----------



## roseflower (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> You are very welcome! <3
> 
> Hahaha I do the same thing!! When I can't sleep, I just lurk on TBT using my phone while laying in bed ahaha! XD It's always fun! Either that or I just use FB or play SIF XD



Aww thanks so much<3 TBT is a great forum, soo many nice people, I really enjoy coming here


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Are we automatically in the raffle or do we have to say we want to be? 'Cause I REALLY WANT TO BE!



You have to say you want to join the raffle. No one's automatically entered. c: All rules and info about the Raffles are posted on Jacob's post on the first page!  Also you'll need 50 + posts on this thread to be able to enter! You have 21 more posts to go before you can enter! >//v//< You can do it!




roseflower said:


> Aww thanks so much<3 TBT is a great forum, soo many nice people, I really enjoy coming here



Awww no problem at all!! <3 And yeah! It's nice talking to all of you amazing people x]


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AWWW!!! You can do it!!! Just 11 more!! How have you been? XD


I've been good! I spent all morning doing school so I'm finally getting a break. xDDD Hbu?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I've been good! I spent all morning doing school so I'm finally getting a break. xDDD Hbu?



That's great to hear!! And yess!! Breaks are always nice!! ; v; I'm doing great!! I have Mon-Wednesday off from work!! So I'm super happy and excited!!! I can finally relax and chat with you guys peacefully! XD I can also have time finishing up GFX requests I need! Hahaha XD

Btw who made your cute little pixels in your sig? XD It's too cute ahhhh


----------



## Damniel (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ✧ Thanks to neester's generous popsicle donation, we'll be hosting a free popsicle raffle soon!!! The ending date will be announced later today! For now, we'll be clearing off the raffle list once again since some new rules have been added early this morning and shall be taking place now! (Jacob will be editing his section once he gets back from school. Starting NOW anyone who posts they'll like to join one of the two rosters now will still not be able to participate in the raffle until the next raffle after this one!) Also don't forget, You can get an extra raffle entry if you redeem an extra entry from the "Rewards" section of the "Quests" section!
> 
> ✧ Quest Logs are now up to date!
> 
> ...



I would like to be in the rafflle!


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 21, 2015)

Only 21 more posts? Sounds like a challenge!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> That's great to hear!! And yess!! Breaks are always nice!! ; v; I'm doing great!! I have Mon-Wednesday off from work!! So I'm super happy and excited!!! I can finally relax and chat with you guys peacefully! XD I can also have time finishing up GFX requests I need! Hahaha XD
> 
> Btw who made your cute little pixels in your sig? XD It's too cute ahhhh



Nice! I have a lot more school to do tomorrow and on Wednesday though so im not sure how much ill be on... ;n;

Ok yall... is my line-up ok or should i change it???


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I would like to be in the rafflle!


I'll have Jacob add you to the list soon! B]



aleshapie said:


> Only 21 more posts? Sounds like a challenge!


YEAH!!! You can do it!! -cheers- Hahaha!! It's not too hard if you are in a deep conversation with someone here! B]



The Hidden Owl said:


> Nice! I have a lot more school to do tomorrow and on Wednesday though so im not sure how much ill be on... ;n;
> 
> Ok yall... is my line-up ok or should i change it???



AWWW!!! ; A ; Thankfully raffle doesn't end until Saturday evening! So you still have a lot of time! B] 

Ohh I feel like the top is so random ahahah honestly I really liked the line up you had before with only 3 collectibles (the flames and the trophy) that looked hella cool XD


----------



## himeki (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oh wow!! XD Sleep soon!! Hahaha I hope you have a wonderful rest! It's 3:37pm here XD
> 
> 
> You are now the Cat Mario Goddess ahahaha XD


That I am.


Anyways, I think I finally found a pair of lenses that will work!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> That I am.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I think I finally found a pair of lenses that will work!



OHHH NICE!!! Which ones?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'll have Jacob add you to the list soon! B]
> 
> 
> YEAH!!! You can do it!! -cheers- Hahaha!! It's not too hard if you are in a deep conversation with someone here! B]
> ...



Alright good haha! xD

Ok, I'll do that! I wanted to get the september birthstone for this year but... idk. I was thinking it'd be cool to have a blue birthstone next to the orange flame and an orange birthstone next to the blue one. oAo


----------



## roseflower (Sep 21, 2015)

Goodnight everybody, I?ll go offline now^^


----------



## himeki (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH NICE!!! Which ones?



Here, lemme find the link!
http://www.pinkyparadise.com/Pretty-Crystal-Blue-p/f14-p.crystal-bl.htm
My eyes are naturally blue green depending on temperature, so these should work! DD


----------



## Jacob (Sep 21, 2015)

Call Me Daniel is added to the list!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Alright good haha! xD
> 
> Ok, I'll do that! I wanted to get the september birthstone for this year but... idk. I was thinking it'd be cool to have a blue birthstone next to the orange flame and an orange birthstone next to the blue one. oAo


YESSS!! I love that line up so much!! It's unique and not many people can use that same line up! And omg that's actually a really great idea! I would love to see that happen!! I kind of wish you could flip one of the birthstones so they'll be facing away from each other and it'll look super cool! XD (If you know what I mean) ahahaha XD 



roseflower said:


> Goodnight everybody, I?ll go offline now^^


Night roseflower!! Sleep tight! x]


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YESSS!! I love that line up so much!! It's unique and not many people can use that same line up! And omg that's actually a really great idea! I would love to see that happen!! I kind of wish you could flip one of the birthstones so they'll be facing away from each other and it'll look super cool! XD (If you know what I mean) ahahaha XD


Ahhhh that would be so cool! And I wish I could flip the flames around too... dang it! haha xD

I reaaaallly want a pokeball though... Idkw bc I've had one before and it was amazing and I sold it I think??? So I got my pinwheel instead... at one time i had 37k :O


----------



## Damniel (Sep 21, 2015)

Quest 11: Voted! Good luck to the contestants!
Quest 12: I have orange/ citrus Popsicles because they're the perfect blend of sour and sweet!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Here, lemme find the link!
> http://www.pinkyparadise.com/Pretty-Crystal-Blue-p/f14-p.crystal-bl.htm
> My eyes are naturally blue green depending on temperature, so these should work! DD


OH NICEEE!! Those do look super cute!! Now that we are talking about contacts, I just checked all my contacts I have and phew, they don't expire for another 2 months XD At least the ones I use a lot for cosplay ahahaha! The others won't expire until next year! (Currently have blue, pink, purple, grey, red, and one other color I think ahaha) 



Jacob_lawall said:


> Call Me Daniel is added to the list!


Yay! 



The Hidden Owl said:


> Ahhhh that would be so cool! And I wish I could flip the flames around too... dang it! haha xD
> 
> I reaaaallly want a pokeball though... Idkw bc I've had one before and it was amazing and I sold it I think??? So I got my pinwheel instead... at one time i had 37k :O


Yeah!! I wish we had more options to edit our line ups ahaha XD That would be so nice!! ;v ;

OMG I DO TOO!!! It's just so hard to find not to mention too expensive for me ahahaha! And I remember you telling me that! And woah!! How did you have 37k?? O:



Call me Daniel said:


> Quest 11: Voted! Good luck to the contestants!
> Quest 12: I have orange/ citrus Popsicles because they're the perfect blend of sour and sweet!


Your Quest Log has been updated!!  

And omg ahaha I can't do sour XD Well since you said it's a perfect blend I may like it ahaha! XD


----------



## himeki (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OH NICEEE!! Those do look super cute!! Now that we are talking about contacts, I just checked all my contacts I have and phew, they don't expire for another 2 months XD At least the ones I use a lot for cosplay ahahaha! The others won't expire until next year! (Currently have blue, pink, purple, grey, red, and one other color I think ahaha)
> 
> 
> Yay!


Wow, you have loads! AND SO SPARKLY AHAHHAHAHAHA!

but be glad they don't expire yet!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OH NICEEE!! Those do look super cute!! Now that we are talking about contacts, I just checked all my contacts I have and phew, they don't expire for another 2 months XD At least the ones I use a lot for cosplay ahahaha! The others won't expire until next year! (Currently have blue, pink, purple, grey, red, and one other color I think ahaha)


oh wow! you have a lot haha xD who do you normally cosplay as???
imro deep blue contacts look really nice esp when asians wear them! i was watching an mv and i was like OMG WUT




Miharu said:


> OMG I DO TOO!!! It's just so hard to find not to mention too expensive for me ahahaha! And I remember you telling me that! And woah!! How did you have 37k?? O:




same o.o I really wish Xanarcah would sell one Dx she has 6 i think... so sad. I sold two 3ds games: digital pokemon AS (11k +collectibles) and physical Super mario 3d world (14k) and the pokeball, plus 8k or so which added to about 37k... I spent it all and now I have like nothing to show except my pinwheel which I traded my purple feather for too. DDDx


----------



## Damniel (Sep 21, 2015)

@Miharu I don't like sour but I don't like anything too sweet either. Together they have a tart taste that is just right.
And I really want a togepi egg but I'd rather give away my tbt then be greedy and waste it all on my own stuff.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Wow, you have loads! AND SO SPARKLY AHAHHAHAHAHA!
> 
> but be glad they don't expire yet!


YEAHHH AHAHAHA! 

Omg definitely!!! I got so scared because I wasn't sure if they expired soon or not ahaha I made it a habit of putting the date I opened it on and used it on the contact case ahaha! It helps a lot XD 



The Hidden Owl said:


> oh wow! you have a lot haha xD who do you normally cosplay as???
> imro deep blue contacts look really nice esp when asians wear them! i was watching an mv and i was like OMG WUT
> 
> same o.o I really wish Xanarcah would sell one Dx she has 6 i think... so sad. I sold two 3ds games: digital pokemon AS (11k +collectibles) and physical Super mario 3d world (14k) and the pokeball, plus 8k or so which added to about 37k... I spent it all and now I have like nothing to show except my pinwheel which I traded my purple feather for too. DDDx


OHH The character I've cosplayed as the most would definitely be Black Rock Shooter! Here are some photos from a photo shoot I've done as BRS XD 
http://i.imgur.com/voA5kP6.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/2zPDwDV.jpg

I have many more photos, I'm just limiting it to two so I don't spam you ahaha as for other characters I've done Yoshino, Azusa Nakano, Hatsune Miku, Stocking, Kousei Arima, Yuno Gasai, Catbug, Chopper, Genderbend Luffy, Naru from HaNaMaYaTa, Karuta Roromiya, Sachi from SAO, and a few others! XD

Aww have you asked her before? O: And wow!! That's crazy!! So much TBT XD 



Call me Daniel said:


> @Miharu I don't like sour but I don't like anything too sweet either. Together they have a tart taste that is just right.
> And I really want a togepi egg but I'd rather give away my tbt then be greedy and waste it all on my own stuff.


OHH!! I really love sweet and spicy <3 As for sour, I don't mind a little bit of sour, but too much and I'll hate it ahahah!

And aww!! I wouldn't consider it greedy if you want to buy something for yourself though xD


----------



## himeki (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm 





Miharu said:


> YEAHHH AHAHAHA!
> 
> Omg definitely!!! I got so scared because I wasn't sure if they expired soon or not ahaha I made it a habit of putting the date I opened it on and used it on the contact case ahaha! It helps a lot XD
> 
> ...



MIHARU YOUR COSPLAYS MAKE ME WANT TO THROW MINE IN THE TRASH DAMN GIRL


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH The character I've cosplayed as the most would definitely be Black Rock Shooter! Here are some photos from a photo shoot I've done as BRS XD
> http://i.imgur.com/voA5kP6.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/2zPDwDV.jpg
> 
> ...



Oh wow!! Those are really nice!!! 

I have... I think they said they'd only trade for a game or something... idk. But yeah sooo much I was so proud. I was like 3rd on the charts xDD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YEAHHH AHAHAHA!
> 
> Omg definitely!!! I got so scared because I wasn't sure if they expired soon or not ahaha I made it a habit of putting the date I opened it on and used it on the contact case ahaha! It helps a lot XD
> 
> ...



Wow, are you a pro or something? O:


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I'm
> 
> MIHARU YOUR COSPLAYS MAKE ME WANT TO THROW MINE IN THE TRASH DAMN GIRL


NOOOOOOO!!!! It's all the make up I swear LOL



The Hidden Owl said:


> Oh wow!! Those are really nice!!!
> 
> I have... I think they said they'd only trade for a game or something... idk. But yeah sooo much I was so proud. I was like 3rd on the charts xDD


Thank you!! 

Ohhh awww ; v; Hopefully someone will sell on in the future! I'll keep an eye out for you! XD What other collectibles are you looking for? Hahaha



Alby-Kun said:


> Wow, are you a pro or something? O:


LOL Far from it! XD Hahaha


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohhh awww ; v; Hopefully someone will sell on in the future! I'll keep an eye out for you! XD What other collectibles are you looking for? Hahaha



At the moment I'm really just looking for a pokeball. I don't have enough though so I'm not constantly searching xD.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> At the moment I'm really just looking for a pokeball. I don't have enough though so I'm not constantly searching xD.



Awww true that ; v ; I'm saving up and making sure I have enough for a group add on once it's out ahaha! I may spend on other things while I'm at it XD So far I'm making tbt from my Flight Rising GFX shop and converting FR's currency to TBT mwuahahah XD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL Far from it! XD Hahaha



PFFT, lies! I bet you if I for whatever reason did a photo shoot, I would look like a deformed monkey compared to you. :U


----------



## himeki (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> NOOOOOOO!!!! It's all the make up I swear LOL
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> ...



YES BUT DO YOU MAKE YOUR COSTUMES? THEYRE AMAZING


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Awww true that ; v ; I'm saving up and making sure I have enough for a group add on once it's out ahaha! I may spend on other things while I'm at it XD So far I'm making tbt from my Flight Rising GFX shop and converting FR's currency to TBT mwuahahah XD



Nice hahaha! I could sell all of my stuff but nobody wants stale halloween candy from last year anymore... i'll wait till this year when it spikes again.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> PFFT, lies! I bet you if I for whatever reason did a photo shoot, I would look like a deformed monkey compared to you. :U


LOL NAWWW mann ahaha you should have seen me during my first photo shoot, I was a nervous wreck omfg ahahaha not only that I've never used make up in my entire life and my eyebrows were like caterpillars ahahhaa It was so bad XD



MayorEvvie said:


> YES BUT DO YOU MAKE YOUR COSTUMES? THEYRE AMAZING


PFFFTTTT I WISH AHAHAHA!!! I've only made/partly made 4 of them! Chopper's, Genderbend Luffy, Genderbend Luffy 2 Year Version, and part of my Yoshino Cosplay, aside from those, all of them are bought since I don't have time to make all of my cosplays ahahaha



The Hidden Owl said:


> Nice hahaha! I could sell all of my stuff but nobody wants stale halloween candy from last year anymore... i'll wait till this year when it spikes again.


WHHAATTT how many candies do you haveeeee I'm interested ahahaha


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> WHHAATTT how many candies do you haveeeee I'm interested ahahaha



I used to have a ton but fortunately I sold them last year when they were worth something...

as of now I have 4 of each besides blue which i have 2. they line-up nicely too!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I used to have a ton but fortunately I sold them last year when they were worth something...
> 
> as of now I have 4 of each besides blue which i have 2. they line-up nicely too!



Ahhh I definitely am thinking of wanting to buy a whole set from you!!! ; v; I always wanted the set of candies ahaha!! Definitely debating! XD How much would you sell a set for? O:


----------



## himeki (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL NAWWW mann ahaha you should have seen me during my first photo shoot, I was a nervous wreck omfg ahahaha not only that I've never used make up in my entire life and my eyebrows were like caterpillars ahahhaa It was so bad XD
> 
> 
> PFFFTTTT I WISH AHAHAHA!!! I've only made/partly made 4 of them! Chopper's, Genderbend Luffy, Genderbend Luffy 2 Year Version, and part of my Yoshino Cosplay, aside from those, all of them are bought since I don't have time to make all of my cosplays ahahaha
> ...



YOU STILL HAVE PERFECTED THE CHARACTERS DAMN..

i have a feeling my undertaker is gonna look trashy af.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhh I definitely am thinking of wanting to buy a whole set from you!!! ; v; I always wanted the set of candies ahaha!! Definitely debating! XD How much would you sell a set for? O:



oooh i'd have to check the price guide!! i havent been on there in a while... is there an order you would want them in?


----------



## himeki (Sep 21, 2015)

hhhggfhhhh i wanna draw but i have nothing to draw


----------



## Albuns (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL NAWWW mann ahaha you should have seen me during my first photo shoot, I was a nervous wreck omfg ahahaha not only that I've never used make up in my entire life and my eyebrows were like caterpillars ahahhaa It was so bad XD



Oh gosh. XD What were you cosplaying as anyways?

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> hhhggfhhhh i wanna draw but i have nothing to draw



Want some ideas? I swear they aren't going to be provocative.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhh I definitely am thinking of wanting to buy a whole set from you!!! ; v; I always wanted the set of candies ahaha!! Definitely debating! XD How much would you sell a set for? O:



I could do like 1.5 more or less???? The range for a set 1280-1910 so average is about that. I'll be fine with probably anything though!

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw... please enter me into the raffle!!!!


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks for adding me! I will see if I can find a popsicle soon


----------



## Damniel (Sep 21, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Thanks for adding me! I will see if I can find a popsicle soon



Good luck! You seem to have enough for one if you find the right buyer!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> YOU STILL HAVE PERFECTED THE CHARACTERS DAMN..
> 
> i have a feeling my undertaker is gonna look trashy af.


HAHA THANKS!! I try my best!! XD

AND AWWW!!! Is this your first time cosplaying? O: How long have you been cosplaying for?



The Hidden Owl said:


> oooh i'd have to check the price guide!! i havent been on there in a while... is there an order you would want them in?


OH YES PLEASE!! And as for the order hmmmm can I have the blue candy in front?  and the rest I don't care which order it's in XD 



Alby-Kun said:


> Oh gosh. XD What were you cosplaying as anyways?


Black Rock Shooter ahahah Black Rock Shooter was my first cosplay debut, and over the years I wanted to perfect her so I've cosplayed her multiple times! XD This is a picture of when I first cosplayed as her! I worked with my first photographer during that time and he was fun to work with!

 Kill me HAHA  

When I first started cosplaying, it was also the first time I wore make up in my entire life ahahaha, as you can see, eyebrows were never plucked/waxed or taken care of, make up is horrible, and I look so freaking stiff ahahaha! Wig wasn't brushed nor styled, etc. I can go on and on ahahha This was back in 2012 XD The photos I posted before were 1-2 years after. c: 



The Hidden Owl said:


> I could do like 1.5 more or less???? The range for a set 1280-1910 so average is about that. I'll be fine with probably anything though!
> 
> btw... please enter me into the raffle!!!!


OHH!!! Can we do 1.4k?  

Also I'll let Jacob know to enter you into the raffles!! Congrats on your 50th post!!



Blackjack said:


> Thanks for adding me! I will see if I can find a popsicle soon


It's no problem at all!! x] Thanks for joining!! How have you been doing?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HAHA THANKS!! I try my best!! XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well... squishy looking cheeks are cute, right? xD


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Well... squishy looking cheeks are cute, right? xD



Only on babies and certain people XD Ahahaha!! But my past photo shoots from when I first started cosplayings are always good to have. It's great to see the big improvements made after a few months/years has passed!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Only on babies and certain people XD Ahahaha!! But my past photo shoots from when I first started cosplayings are always good to have. It's great to see the big improvements made after a few months/years has passed!



Aye, it's nice to look back at what you thought was "good enough" a few years ago... until you come to the realization that your standards were so low. *COUGH*#2012/2013Sketches*COUGH*


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> It's no problem at all!! x] Thanks for joining!! How have you been doing?



I've been doing great, thanks for asking X3

I am trying to sell my Waluigi Easter Egg so I can be sure I have enough to buy it once I see one


----------



## Damniel (Sep 21, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I've been doing great, thanks for asking X3
> 
> I am trying to sell my Waluigi Easter Egg so I can be sure I have enough to buy it once I see one



Good luck! Hoping someone will sell a togepi egg soon.
And how is everyone doing this fine evening?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 21, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Good luck! Hoping someone will sell a togepi egg soon.
> And how is everyone doing this fine evening?



Pretty nicely, you?


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 21, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Good luck! Hoping someone will sell a togepi egg soon.
> And how is everyone doing this fine evening?



I've been good! and thanks, this is gonna take ages to sell X)


----------



## Damniel (Sep 21, 2015)

Glad to see your all doing well 
Kinda just lurking the threads, might watch some youtube videos soon.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Aye, it's nice to look back at what you thought was "good enough" a few years ago... until you come to the realization that your standards were so low. *COUGH*#2012/2013Sketches*COUGH*


It really is!! Hahaha XD Like that feeling when you first do something and you think it's great, but when you look at it later on like 1 year later you regret ever thinking it was great and think "OMG WHAT WAS I THINKING" LOOOL



Blackjack said:


> I've been doing great, thanks for asking X3
> 
> I am trying to sell my Waluigi Easter Egg so I can be sure I have enough to buy it once I see one


That's great to hear!! 
OHHH Good luck!! I hope you can sell it asap!  Also one of our members, Sholee is selling 3 popsicles here:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?318650-POPSICLES-amp-SWIRLS&highlight=Sholee

Sholee is normally busy with life, so sometimes they aren't on XD But you can always send a PM in regards to the popsicle collectible!  



Call me Daniel said:


> Good luck! Hoping someone will sell a togepi egg soon.
> And how is everyone doing this fine evening?


I'm doing great!! Thanks!! I'm definitely enjoying my day off!! Hahaha I'm going to work on some GFX requests later tonight! (I tend to like to make GFX at night LOL )


----------



## himeki (Sep 21, 2015)

It'll actually be my first cosplay! >u<


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> That's great to hear!!
> OHHH Good luck!! I hope you can sell it asap!  Also one of our members, Sholee is selling 3 popsicles here:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?318650-POPSICLES-amp-SWIRLS&highlight=Sholee
> 
> Sholee is normally busy with life, so sometimes they aren't on XD But you can always send a PM in regards to the popsicle collectible!



I might hold off on a better price, unless thats the market value


----------



## Albuns (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> It really is!! Hahaha XD Like that feeling when you first do something and you think it's great, but when you look at it later on like 1 year later you regret ever thinking it was great and think "OMG WHAT WAS I THINKING" LOOOL
> 
> 
> That's great to hear!!
> ...



Right, it's so cringe worthy... ;u;


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 21, 2015)

eeee it's been a few days since i've popped into this thread c':
ooh there's another popsicle raffle. lol i'm still waiting for a few more raffles before i can enter again!! 
how is everyone? school is getting easier, and all my grades are good so far so i'm pretty chill rn.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> It'll actually be my first cosplay! >u<


OMG!! You'll definitely have loads of fun!! Ahhh First cosplay experiences are amazing! Be prepared to get asked by a lot of people for photos! Hahaha XD 


Blackjack said:


> I might hold off on a better price, unless thats the market value


It's mid range for market value! c: According to the Guide of Collectibles the price range for a popsicle is 2k-2.8k tbt ; v ; 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?295973-Guide-of-Past-Prices-of-Collectibles


Alby-Kun said:


> Right, it's so cringe worthy... ;u;


It really is ; v ; Not to mention my old GFX I used to make omg XD



lizzy541 said:


> eeee it's been a few days since i've popped into this thread c':
> ooh there's another popsicle raffle. lol i'm still waiting for a few more raffles before i can enter again!!
> how is everyone? school is getting easier, and all my grades are good so far so i'm pretty chill rn.


HI LIZZYY!!!! XD And yeahh!!! After this raffle, you can enter again!  
I'm doing great!! I'm enjoying my day off, relaxing, reading some manga, eating snacks, and chatting with all of you amazing people <3 I plan on finishing a lot of GFX requests later tonight!

And that's great to hear!! I'm glad school is getting easier for you!! Also NICCEEE!!


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 21, 2015)

I might go as low as 2.2k, if I can snag it


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I might go as low as 2.2k, if I can snag it



OHH!! Good luck!! I hope you can find a seller!!!


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HI LIZZYY!!!! XD And yeahh!!! After this raffle, you can enter again!
> I'm doing great!! I'm enjoying my day off, relaxing, reading some manga, eating snacks, and chatting with all of you amazing people <3 I plan on finishing a lot of GFX requests later tonight!
> And that's great to hear!! I'm glad school is getting easier for you!! Also NICCEEE!!


ahh i just finished some homework cc: oo glad to hear u had a day off! seems like you never do, but maybe it's just me hahahh!!
can't wait to get that badge bc i'm super hype abt how it'll turn out tbh !! i'm listening to music rn and texting ppl in my classes telling them i finished my work lmao


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 21, 2015)

Got it! I'm so poor   But totally worth it!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 21, 2015)

hello everyone ~ 
seem like skype is being poo again
no one seem to reply back when I msged people xD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 21, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I might go as low as 2.2k, if I can snag it



Oh you got a popsicle nice! Welcome to the club!

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> hello everyone ~
> seem like skype is being poo again
> no one seem to reply back when I msged people xD



Oh really i'll try messaging you, lets see if that works!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 21, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Got it! I'm so poor   But totally worth it!



Congratulations! c:


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 21, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Oh you got a popsicle nice! Welcome to the club!



Thanks


----------



## Albuns (Sep 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hello everyone ~
> seem like skype is being poo again
> no one seem to reply back when I msged people xD



Hi  Naekoya-senpai~
Most likely because they know it won't be up again for at least a couple of days? o:


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> ahh i just finished some homework cc: oo glad to hear u had a day off! seems like you never do, but maybe it's just me hahahh!!
> can't wait to get that badge bc i'm super hype abt how it'll turn out tbh !! i'm listening to music rn and texting ppl in my classes telling them i finished my work lmao


OH NICEEE!!! And hahaha I rarely do ;v ; Couple past weeks I've only had 1 day off or 2 days. The 2 days would be like separate days so it'll seem like I never did have a day off hahaha XD

Yeah!! Did you also want me to make it into a badge icon for you? (I can make the icon version as long as you plan on using it c: ) 



Blackjack said:


> Got it! I'm so poor   But totally worth it!


CONGRATSSSS!!!!! Omg XD Welcome to the Official TP Roster!  Is there a certain color you'll like your name to show up as on the roster? c: Also once you reach 50 posts on this thread, feel free to request for a badge! 


naekoya said:


> hello everyone ~
> seem like skype is being poo again
> no one seem to reply back when I msged people xD


BAEEEEE Welcome back!!! <333 And nope!! Skype is working fine for me XD (sorry I didn't see your message on there ;v ; I wasn't looking at skype ahahaha )


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 21, 2015)

If you guys wanna wish me luck selling the egg, go here!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> CONGRATSSSS!!!!! Omg XD Welcome to the Official TP Roster!  Is there a certain color you'll like your name to show up as on the roster? c: Also once you reach 50 posts on this thread, feel free to request for a badge!



Red, please!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hi  Naekoya-senpai~
> Most likely because they know it won't be up again for at least a couple of days? o:



yeah it's been pretty crazy with the whole server issues @__@
well so far seem like it is back up for now lolol


----------



## Albuns (Sep 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah it's been pretty crazy with the whole server issues @__@
> well so far seem like it is back up for now lolol



Oh, that's good to hear that they got it up so fast! :3


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> If you guys wanna wish me luck selling the egg, go here!
> 
> Red, please!


Done!! Good luck once again!! I hope you find a buyer asap! 

Also yay!~ I just added you to the official TP roster!! Once again, welcome to Team Popsicle (TP)!


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Done!! Good luck once again!! I hope you find a buyer asap!
> 
> Also yay!~ I just added you to the official TP roster!! Once again, welcome to Team Popsicle (TP)!



Tyvm!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Tyvm!



You are very welcome!  Also feel free to join in on the Quests! There are pretty awesome rewards up for grabs! For more information, just read my First post!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah it's been pretty crazy with the whole server issues @__@
> well so far seem like it is back up for now lolol



Skypes just a weird creature man, it works when it wants to.


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 21, 2015)

I believe i finished quest 9?



Spoiler: proof


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I believe i finished quest 9?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW NICEE!! Oh but for proof, you need to open a "notepad" or a document and type in your username somewhere! Or you can erase the website title and just enter your username there as well! Then you screenshot it there as well! I have an example of how I want the screenshot to look under the Quest#! c:


----------



## Damniel (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> WOW NICEE!! Oh but for proof, you need to open a "notepad" or a document and type in your username somewhere! Or you can erase the website title and just enter your username there as well! Then you screenshot it there as well! I have an example of how I want the screenshot to look under the Quest#! c:



I dont ever want to see that game again. to much frustration!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I dont ever want to see that game again. to much frustration!



HAHAHA!! XD Have you tried Level 2? B] The beginning is hilarious, especially when you get that mushroom HAHA


----------



## Damniel (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HAHAHA!! XD Have you tried Level 2? B] The beginning is hilarious, especially when you get that mushroom HAHA



Yes i did it took for forever to beat it. Dont remind me of that thing  mushrooms must die now.


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 21, 2015)

Like this?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 21, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Got it! I'm so poor   But totally worth it!


Congrats!!  Welcome to the sweet Team Popsicle! c:  The people here are really friendly, so feel free to post and chat whenever~

Also, I just got a shower.  Today has been so busy ;n; cleaning and changing locks at the new house, spanish (ughhh I see now why people hate foreign language haha xD) and now I'm free~
Anyhow, how are y'all doing tonight? c:

Quest #11: voted! here is my vote: click
Quest #12: Chocolate!  I love chocolate popsicles... they are _one_ of my favorites, but if I had to choose just a single favorite, then probably orange or strawberry  those two are my favorite fruits


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Yes i did it took for forever to beat it. Dont remind me of that thing  mushrooms must die now.


AHAHHA! Mushrooms are so delicious though!!! XD And wait, you beat level 2 too? O: Cause I was talking about the mushroom that makes you bigger or if the mushroom touched one of the cloud looking thingies, it'll turn it super big as well ahahaha



Blackjack said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 148065


That's perfect!  I just created your Quest Roster! You may find it in the Quest spoiler under "Quest Rosters" and scroll down and you'll see your name! How did you like Cat Mario? XD



Lucanosa said:


> Congrats!!  Welcome to the sweet Team Popsicle! c:  The people here are really friendly, so feel free to post and chat whenever~
> 
> Also, I just got a shower.  Today has been so busy ;n; cleaning and changing locks at the new house, spanish (ughhh I see now why people hate foreign language haha xD) and now I'm free~
> Anyhow, how are y'all doing tonight? c:
> ...


I'm doing great tonight thanks!!! And awww!! That really does sound busy!! ; v ; I'm glad you have free time now!!!

Also woo!! I just updated your Quest Log! 

And omg I LOVE Fudgesicles!! I have some in my freezer right now and they are so delicious ; v ;


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> That's perfect!  I just created your Quest Roster! You may find it in the Quest spoiler under "Quest Rosters" and scroll down and you'll see your name! How did you like Cat Mario? XD



I had -8 lives, so I'd say..... a pretty solid O.K. :3


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 21, 2015)

Loooookey! I got a cyan letter house!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm doing great tonight thanks!!! And awww!! That really does sound busy!! ; v ; I'm glad you have free time now!!!
> 
> Also woo!! I just updated your Quest Log!
> 
> And omg I LOVE Fudgesicles!! I have some in my freezer right now and they are so delicious ; v ;



XD Yes!  Tomorrow I can look forward to waking up super early and ripping out carpet and painting~ woo
But hey, at least the junk food I've been eating as meals has been good 

I'd like to claim Quest #5 please!  Haha I just realized I'm up to 600 pps xD

And YES they are the best; fruit pops are second to fudgesicles, but you can't beat frozen chocolate haha!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I had -8 lives, so I'd say..... a pretty solid O.K. :3


Omg that was too fast ahahah it took me around 100 lives ahahha I was just dashing through it and raging LOL You did great for only losing 8 lives XD



aleshapie said:


> Loooookey! I got a cyan letter house!


YAYYY!! Congrats!! I love your blue theme you have going on!!!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 21, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Loooookey! I got a cyan letter house!



Congrats!!! 
Now you just need dark blue letter, april birthstone, and maybe a bell correction (since that has blue background)


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 21, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Congrats!!!
> Now you just need dark blue letter, april birthstone, and maybe a bell correction (since that has blue background)



Hmmm. I have April... But I DO need the dark blue house!


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 21, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Loooookey! I got a cyan letter house!



I don't even see too many of those. How much was it, If i may ask?


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 21, 2015)

...and a blue candy


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD Yes!  Tomorrow I can look forward to waking up super early and ripping out carpet and painting~ woo
> But hey, at least the junk food I've been eating as meals has been good
> 
> I'd like to claim Quest #5 please!  Haha I just realized I'm up to 600 pps xD
> ...


Oh gosh how early? Hahaha I'm not an early bird at all XD I like to sleep in until the afternoon ahahaha!!
I love junk food too much LOL!~

And aww!! You can't claim Quest #5 yet! For Quest #5 I'm talking about the actual posts you have on this thread, not the amount of pps you have XD Last time I checked you are almost to 400 posts! Like in the 370s or so XD

THEY AREEEE!!!! <3 Frozen chocolate is just yum!!! And omg yes fruit popsicles are so yummy as well ahaha there are so many yummy ones out there XD


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg that was too fast ahahah it took me around 100 lives ahahha I was just dashing through it and raging LOL You did great for only losing 8 lives XD



Thanks


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 21, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I don't even see too many of those. How much was it, If i may ask?



700 TBT


----------



## Damniel (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHAHHA! Mushrooms are so delicious though!!! XD And wait, you beat level 2 too? O: Cause I was talking about the mushroom that makes you bigger or if the mushroom touched one of the cloud looking thingies, it'll turn it super big as well ahahaha


yeah the ones that if you eat it you go through the floor and die? I hated that!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 21, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Hmmm. I have April... But I DO need the dark blue house!



XD yes!  hopefully there'll be new collectibles with the halloween and christmas events soon c:



Blackjack said:


> I don't even see too many of those. How much was it, If i may ask?



The prices seem to be going down for them, since they used to be about 1k per :/



Miharu said:


> Oh gosh how early? Hahaha I'm not an early bird at all XD I like to sleep in until the afternoon ahahaha!!
> I love junk food too much LOL!~
> 
> And aww!! You can't claim Quest #5 yet! For Quest #5 I'm talking about the actual posts you have on this thread, not the amount of pps you have XD Last time I checked you are almost to 400 posts! Like in the 370s or so XD
> ...



5 am haha!  I really don't like waking up that early in the morning ughhh

Darn!  XD oh well, I better post more here then :3

YES chocolate is delicious either way though, hot or cold!  and homemade fruit pops are the best~


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> yeah the ones that if you eat it you go through the floor and die? I hated that!


YEAH THAT ONE AHAHAHA I found it so funny XD 



Lucanosa said:


> 5 am haha!  I really don't like waking up that early in the morning ughhh
> 
> Darn!  XD oh well, I better post more here then :3
> 
> YES chocolate is delicious either way though, hot or cold!  and homemade fruit pops are the best~


OMG THAT'S TOO EARLY AHAHA I'm normally still awake at that time! XD

Yesss!! You can do it!! Hahaha no rush though! Since 10 people can claim it! So far only 2 people have which are : Call me Daniel and MayorEvvie! 

YES!! I kind of want hot chocolate now with whip cream on the top ahahahaha but it's too hot for that ; v ;

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Also I'll brb guys! Going to eat dinner now!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YEAH THAT ONE AHAHAHA I found it so funny XD
> 
> 
> OMG THAT'S TOO EARLY AHAHA I'm normally still awake at that time! XD
> ...



Hah, it's never too hot for a peppermint hot chocolate! It just tastes better in Winter, that's all. x)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YEAH THAT ONE AHAHAHA I found it so funny XD
> 
> 
> OMG THAT'S TOO EARLY AHAHA I'm normally still awake at that time! XD
> ...





Alby-Kun said:


> Hah, it's never too hot for a peppermint hot chocolate! It just tastes better in Winter, that's all. x)



X"D Ikr!?  And o3o You're making me hungry..... xD

Also, I can't figure out a line-up I like.  I might need to sell some collectibles just so I have less to choose from


----------



## Albuns (Sep 21, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> X"D Ikr!?  And o3o You're making me hungry..... xD
> 
> Also, I can't figure out a line-up I like.  I might need to sell some collectibles just so I have less to choose from



Hey Luca, how goes it?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hey Luca, how goes it?



Heyo Alby! I'm good!  Tired haha, but good.  How are you?


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 21, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> X"D Ikr!?  And o3o You're making me hungry..... xD
> 
> Also, I can't figure out a line-up I like.  I might need to sell some collectibles just so I have less to choose from



That has been my dilema. I sold my candies and my frozen treats...now I regret it. Don't do it!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 21, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Heyo Alby! I'm good!  Tired haha, but good.  How are you?



Pretty deadbeat myself. I had to take 2 tests and write an in-class essay today, only to write up drafts for two more as homework. ;w;
May I ask how the button is going?


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 21, 2015)

Quest #10: Mousemate

This was the very first video that I watched on youtube that made me laugh my ass off. It was the greatest thing I've ever seen! The dialogue is perfect, the transitions are smooth, and overall I give this video a 1000000/1 :3


----------



## Damniel (Sep 21, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> X"D Ikr!?  And o3o You're making me hungry..... xD
> 
> Also, I can't figure out a line-up I like.  I might need to sell some collectibles just so I have less to choose from



Oh which collectibles would you be selling?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 21, 2015)

Quest #10, This. While I was in a slump two years ago, I was checking stuff out on Newgrounds and saw this wonderful piece of art. Never before have I laughed consistently for a whole 3 minutes, and never before have my ribs hurt so much from the laughter. X)


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Quest #10, This. While I was in a slump two years ago, I was checking stuff out on Newgrounds and saw this wonderful piece of art. Never before have I laughed consistently for a whole 3 minutes, and never before have my ribs hurt so much from the laughter. X)



Oh my god, I loved hellbenders!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 21, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Oh my god, I loved hellbenders!



I love Psychicpebbles in general. His sense of humor is nearly identical to mine. XD


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 21, 2015)

I am starting quest 3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 21, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> That has been my dilema. I sold my candies and my frozen treats...now I regret it. Don't do it!



XD I'll try not to (resisting the temptation of buying collectibles is so hard too!)



Alby-Kun said:


> Pretty deadbeat myself. I had to take 2 tests and write an in-class essay today, only to write up drafts for two more as homework. ;w;
> May I ask how the button is going?



e.e Ugh!  I hate essays

And I haven't had much of a chance to work on it since being busy and everything ;-; not to mention I hate doing art of people or characters, so I have no excitement of it..... ;-; I'm sorry



Call me Daniel said:


> Oh which collectibles would you be selling?



Why, which ones would you be interested in buying?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 21, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD I'll try not to (resisting the temptation of buying collectibles is so hard too!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, no. It's okay! I was just curious is all.


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 21, 2015)

Quest #11 - Proof


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ah, no. It's okay! I was just curious is all.



I'm sorry X'D I'll try to get part of it done this week if time allows~

Goodnight everyone!  I'm heading off to bed.  Tomorrow I have a lot to do (ugh)


----------



## Albuns (Sep 21, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I'm sorry X'D I'll try to get part of it done this week if time allows~
> 
> Goodnight everyone!  I'm heading off to bed.  Tomorrow I have a lot to do (ugh)



No really, it's fine! I was just hoping to get an idea of what it might look like. ouo
And alright, have a nice night~


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH!!! Can we do 1.4k?
> 
> Also I'll let Jacob know to enter you into the raffles!! Congrats on your 50th post!!


Yeah! Is this alright???
And thanks so much!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hah, it's never too hot for a peppermint hot chocolate! It just tastes better in Winter, that's all. x)


TRUE Ahahaha!!! I love hot chocolate <3 I seriously just can't wait for winter!! I have so many sweaters I want to wear to keep me warm XD



Lucanosa said:


> X"D Ikr!?  And o3o You're making me hungry..... xD
> 
> Also, I can't figure out a line-up I like.  I might need to sell some collectibles just so I have less to choose from


Mwuahaha dinner was delicious!! Had a Fudgesicle for dessert too! 
OHHH it's always hard selling collectibles ahahah cause then it's like "WHAT IF I WANT IT IN THE FUTURE?" XD Ahahaha



Blackjack said:


> Quest #10: Mousemate
> 
> This was the very first video that I watched on youtube that made me laugh my ass off. It was the greatest thing I've ever seen! The dialogue is perfect, the transitions are smooth, and overall I give this video a 1000000/1 :3


LOL!!! Omg this made me laugh ahaha XD That was so random! Also I updated your Quest Log!



Alby-Kun said:


> Quest #10, This. While I was in a slump two years ago, I was checking stuff out on Newgrounds and saw this wonderful piece of art. Never before have I laughed consistently for a whole 3 minutes, and never before have my ribs hurt so much from the laughter. X)


Omg what did I just watch ahahaha that ending though XD

Also just updated your Quest Log!  



Blackjack said:


> I am starting quest 3


Okay!  Your Quest Log has been updated! c:



Blackjack said:


> Quest #11 - Proof


Your Quest Log is up to date!  



The Hidden Owl said:


> Yeah! Is this alright???
> And thanks so much!


YESSS!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey guys ima be on for a few minutes


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hey guys ima be on for a few minutes



Heyyy!!!  Going to sleep soon? o:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Heyyy!!!  Going to sleep soon? o:



Nah just won't b  on for long. Yay so close to 500 posts!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> TRUE Ahahaha!!! I love hot chocolate <3 I seriously just can't wait for winter!! I have so many sweaters I want to wear to keep me warm XD
> 
> 
> Mwuahaha dinner was delicious!! Had a Fudgesicle for dessert too!
> ...



You just watched gore, cheer, and love for Christmas, all of which were made with the intent of being as vulgar as possible, but still appropriate enough to not get a mature rating. xD


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Nah just won't b  on for long. Yay so close to 500 posts!


Early congrats on your almost 500th post! 



Alby-Kun said:


> You just watched gore, cheer, and love for Christmas, all of which were made with the intent of being as vulgar as possible, but still appropriate enough to not get a mature rating. xD


Hahaha XD It was definitely interesting ahahaha


----------



## himeki (Sep 22, 2015)

ugh homework at 6:50 am



OTL


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

Is anyone on or is everyone asleep?


----------



## himeki (Sep 22, 2015)

No, it's 7:18 am for me.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> No, it's 7:18 am for me.



Oh lol over here its 11:47pm dont you have school soon?


----------



## himeki (Sep 22, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oh lol over here its 11:47pm dont you have school soon?



Yeah, I do! I was just messing around on my PC.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, I do! I was just messing around on my PC.



Dang when u go to school ima be all alone stalking the threads lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, I do! I was just messing around on my PC.



Dang when u go to school ima be all alone stalking the threads lol.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

Hahaha I'm just watching Lia Kim's youtube videos!! She's such an amazing dancer!! <33


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Early congrats on your almost 500th post!
> 
> 
> Hahaha XD It was definitely interesting ahahaha



Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

503 Post!! xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Quest 5 Complete!
Quest 12 I like the coconut popsicles! 
Quests 9 20pps for trying lol i rage quit!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Thank you!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Congrats on 500 posts!  Also for Quest #9 you still need to screenshot to show you played and you must have a notepad open with your username on it! 

As for Quest #12, you must state why you like that certain popsicle as well c:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

Voted Quest 11 now completed too!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love coconuts and the taste is sweet but not too sweet for me just a right amount for quest 12


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Voted Quest 11 now completed too!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I love coconuts and the taste is sweet but not too sweet for me just a right amount for quest 12



Your Quest Log has been updated!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 22, 2015)

Morning guys!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

Morning, my eyes are bloodshot. ~ . ~


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

@Call me daniel-Morning how you doing?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 22, 2015)

Doing well getting ready for classes. You? 
Why Alby that sounds unhealthy.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Doing well getting ready for classes. You?
> Why Alby that sounds unhealthy.



Nah, I just woke up too early. e_e


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

Bruh how you guys tired?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 22, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Bruh how you guys tired?



How are you not tired all day?!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Bruh how you guys tired?



Cause we aren't consistently wired and actually need sleep. xD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Cause we aren't consistently wired and actually need sleep. xD



......i need sleep too lol ima go in a sleep coma the way im going.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Cause we aren't consistently wired and actually need sleep. xD



......i need sleep too lol ima go in a sleep coma the way im going.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Cause we aren't consistently wired and actually need sleep. xD



......i need sleep too lol ima go in a sleep coma the way im going.


----------



## himeki (Sep 22, 2015)

OH MY GOD I LITERALLY SOMEHOW AVOIDED THE WORST DAY OF MY LIFE


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 22, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> ......i need sleep too lol ima go in a sleep coma the way im going.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



XD good morning~



MayorEvvie said:


> OH MY GOD I LITERALLY SOMEHOW AVOIDED THE WORST DAY OF MY LIFE



What?!

(I'm hungry now for fudgesicles.... Thank you Miharu X'DDD)

How are y'all doing this morning? c:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> OH MY GOD I LITERALLY SOMEHOW AVOIDED THE WORST DAY OF MY LIFE



What do you mean?

@Lucanosa Good Morning!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 22, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> @Lucanosa Good Morning!



Morning!
How are you doing? 

I'm already tired of helping with the new house.... and I haven't started to paint/remove flooring yet ugh!  I'd rather stay home and study my spanish :/


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Morning!
> How are you doing?
> 
> I'm already tired of helping with the new house.... and I haven't started to paint/remove flooring yet ugh!  I'd rather stay home and study my spanish :/



Pretend your sick lol xP and my art is terrible! Dx


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 22, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Pretend your sick lol xP and my art is terrible! Dx



... I just recovered from a sinus infection LOL I think I already used that card

And keep trying!!  ;o; Don't give up!  If you can't make one thing, try a different.  I could never do people, so I tried fruit/random objects.  And I think it looks good.  Maybe drawing ain't your thing; try different mediums and styles.  Just don't give up!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ... I just recovered from a sinus infection LOL I think I already used that card
> 
> And keep trying!!  ;o; Don't give up!  If you can't make one thing, try a different.  I could never do people, so I tried fruit/random objects.  And I think it looks good.  Maybe drawing ain't your thing; try different mediums and styles.  Just don't give up!



.......I want to draw art on a computer but cant find a completely free forever art program.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey Call me daniel lol check my post on your giveaway when you can lol xP and hows it going?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 22, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> .......I want to draw art on a computer but cant find a completely free forever art program.



What type of computer do you have?  I know some computers actually have a built-in art program that's free

Sorry for the late response!  Spanish is sucking me in <.>


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> What type of computer do you have?  I know some computers actually have a built-in art program that's free
> 
> Sorry for the late response!  Spanish is sucking me in <.>



Oh its fine and I dunno but ik for sure mine dosent have a free art program and I have Crappy windows 10 lol xP


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 22, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oh its fine and I dunno but ik for sure mine dosent have a free art program and I have Crappy windows 10 lol xP



Yes, then if it's windows 10 it does.
on the right open the search thingy, and type in "Paint"
a paint palette and brush icon will appear and click~


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Yes, then if it's windows 10 it does.
> on the right open the search thingy, and type in "Paint"
> a paint palette and brush icon will appear and click~



......I would check but cant use computer till Friday lol xP so I dont knoe for now. It may actually be windows 8 its either 8 or 10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 22, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> ......I would check but cant use computer till Friday lol xP so I dont knoe for now. It may actually be windows 8 its either 8 or 10



Either way, 99% of computers _should_ have it as one of the default programs, like Notepad and Command Prompt
If you have issues finding lmk and I'll help you again


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Either way, 99% of computers _should_ have it as one of the default programs, like Notepad and Command Prompt
> If you have issues finding lmk and I'll help you again



Ok and how even are we doing this chatting on 3 different threads lol xP


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 22, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ok and how even are we doing this chatting on 3 different threads lol xP



LOL skills
because we have true skills

and we both are desperate for friends to chat with so that's maybe also why...


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> LOL skills
> because we have true skills
> 
> and we both are desperate for friends to chat with so that's maybe also why...



Yep and desperate for TBT!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 22, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Yep and desperate for TBT!



Yes!!!  (Psssst posts in Brewster's Cafe, Bell Tree HQ, and The Museum earn tbt per post. you can earn quite a bit by posting lots there)


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Yes!!!  (Psssst posts in Brewster's Cafe, Bell Tree HQ, and The Museum earn tbt per post. you can earn quite a bit by posting lots there)



Yeah ik lol thats what ive been doing lol.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 22, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Yeah ik lol thats what ive been doing lol.



lol I can't believe I'm already at 1.3k...... from posting and selling little things for so long.
Idk what to spend my tbt on now haha


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> lol I can't believe I'm already at 1.3k...... from posting and selling little things for so long.
> Idk what to spend my tbt on now haha



Art? Letters? Collectibles?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 22, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Art? Letters? Collectibles?



i mean which collectibles xD
I was gonna get a reg. easter egg since it looks so cool, but i should save for the restock :l
the temptation tho is just too much


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> i mean which collectibles xD
> I was gonna get a reg. easter egg since it looks so cool, but i should save for the restock :l
> the temptation tho is just too much



I dunno i really want a togepi egg but its ur choice but i would save for the restock


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 22, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I dunno i really want a togepi egg but its ur choice but i would save for the restock



togepi/wah/yoshii eggs are so expensive tho
and I'm gonna try but it's just so hard.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> togepi/wah/yoshii eggs are so expensive tho
> and I'm gonna try but it's just so hard.



Ikf lets talk about it in the chatty thread in brewsters so we can get more tbt while talking about it lol


----------



## himeki (Sep 22, 2015)

Ok, so firstly I thought It was a good idea to put my makeup on at 6 am.
BIG MISTAKE.
I mistook my shimmer powder for face powder.
Nuff said.


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 22, 2015)

There hasn't been a post here for an hour!

BLASPHEMY!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Ok, so firstly I thought It was a good idea to put my makeup on at 6 am.
> BIG MISTAKE.
> I mistook my shimmer powder for face powder.
> Nuff said.



Lol hope u fixed that


----------



## himeki (Sep 22, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Lol hope u fixed that



I've had to wear a hooded jumper all day.


----------



## himeki (Sep 22, 2015)

So I'm drawing Mary from Mekakucity Actors, and yet listening to Heisei Project at full volume....is this a crossover prompt????


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> So I'm drawing Mary from Mekakucity Actors, and yet listening to Heisei Project at full volume....is this a crossover prompt????



Not sure and loved mekakucity actors and Kanos my favorite charcter lol show me when your done I would love to see how it turns out!


----------



## himeki (Sep 22, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Not sure and loved mekakucity actors and Kanos my favorite charcter lol show me when your done I would love to see how it turns out!



Yeah, once I finish this order from Lacey~


AND YES MARRRRRRRRY!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, once I finish this order from Lacey~
> 
> 
> AND YES MARRRRRRRRY!



The Snake Princess/Queen!


----------



## himeki (Sep 22, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> The Snake Princess/Queen!


WHY U JUST SPOILT IT IM ONLY ON EPISODE 4!!!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

FREEEEDOOOOM.... in another hour. ; A ;


----------



## himeki (Sep 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> FREEEEDOOOOM.... in another hour. ; A ;



I've been free for about 3 hours.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> WHY U JUST SPOILT IT IM ONLY ON EPISODE 4!!!



..................ooops!!! LMAO Next time let me know I will screw up the anime for you might as well basically watch the last episode lol super sorry I thought you knew


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I've been free for about 3 hours.



Ah, screw lunch period. I'm leaving right now.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ah, screw lunch period. I'm leaving right now.



Thats sucks still havent started school yet hahahaha!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Thats sucks still havent started school yet hahahaha!



Heh, well at least I'm not in college yet.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Heh, well at least I'm not in college yet.



Im no where near college lol what do you mean? Whos in college?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Im no where near college lol what do you mean? Whos in college?



Oh, must've mistaken you for someome else then. xD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Oh, must've mistaken you for someome else then. xD



Lol im no were near college lol I act a lot older then I am. Also more mature lol


----------



## himeki (Sep 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ah, screw lunch period. I'm leaving right now.



Have fun getting suspended!

- - - Post Merge - - -



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Lol im no were near college lol I act a lot older then I am. Also more mature lol



Ditto. And I'm super tall for my age.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Have fun getting suspended!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Also sorry for spoiling it next time please let me know because I will spoil it on accident lol sorry >~>


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Have fun getting suspended!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Haha, no worries. It's the last period of the day and it's lunch. At that point, no one really gives a dang!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Haha, no worries. It's the last period of the day and it's lunch. At that point, no one really gives a dang!



Lol i dont even give a crap if im at school and im tired ima put my head down and go to sleep. What are they going to do im asleep its better then crappy annoying work.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Lol i dont even give a crap if im at school and im tired ima put my head down and go to sleep. What are they going to do im asleep its better then crappy annoying work.



Ya. Screw math and science, I'ma doodle!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ya. Screw math and science, I'ma doodle!



Bruh ur gonna get caught.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Bruh ur gonna get caught.



Pffft~ I've been doing this for 4 years, I know how to be cautious.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Pffft~ I've been doing this for 4 years, I know how to be cautious.



Thats what they all say then next you know they get caught...lol


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Thats what they all say then next you know they get caught...lol



Not when you have a big person sitting in front of you or when you're in the back of the class.(x
Besides, I doodle alongside my notes, so it isn't entirely obvious.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Not when you have a big person sitting in front of you or when you're in the back of the class.(x
> Besides, I doodle alongside my notes, so it isn't entirely obvious.



Oooh smart. I wanna watch something sad a sad anime. I wanna feel like crap lol xP

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> And you whine to me about getting bad grades....



Lmao....damn the roast. Dang everyones mad today what the hell?

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> And you whine to me about getting bad grades....



Lmao....damn the roast. Dang everyones mad today what the hell?

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> And you whine to me about getting bad grades....



Lmao....damn the roast. Dang everyones mad today what the hell?

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> And you whine to me about getting bad grades....



Lmao....damn the roast. Dang everyones mad today what the hell?

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> And you whine to me about getting bad grades....



Lmao....damn the roast. Dang everyones mad today what the hell?

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, you do. And I tell you to stop going on facebook and actually pay attention in class.



Oooooh.........Um what the hell? Why is everyone mad today and fighting?


----------



## himeki (Sep 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Pffft~ I've been doing this for 4 years, I know how to be cautious.



And you whine to me about getting bad grades....


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> And you whine to me about getting bad grades....



I don't remember whining about that.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> And you whine to me about getting bad grades....



I don't remember whining about that.


----------



## himeki (Sep 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I don't remember whining about that.



Yeah, you do. And I tell you to stop going on facebook and actually pay attention in class.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oooh smart. I wanna watch something sad a sad anime. I wanna feel like crap lol xP
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



She just loves to pour salt all over my wounds.


----------



## himeki (Sep 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I don't remember whining about that.



Yeah, you do. And I tell you to stop going on facebook and actually pay attention in class.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oooh smart. I wanna watch something sad a sad anime. I wanna feel like crap lol xP
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



She just loves to pour salt all over my wounds.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, you do. And I tell you to stop going on facebook and actually pay attention in class.



Ya, and I did. I started paying attention to my notebook more frequently, so I just started drawing.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

Omg the war! And i keep freezing and keep post merging lol


----------



## himeki (Sep 22, 2015)

hmm, weird....


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

Oooh my god the salty wounds and the war! So scared of getting killed ;~-~;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Im going to sleep didnt get none yet and now feeling sick.


----------



## himeki (Sep 22, 2015)

This should Fix D3ath's post


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

So anyways... how is everyone?


----------



## himeki (Sep 22, 2015)

Whew, finally finished a chibi for Lacey!





Personally, I think its one of my bests!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

Alright guys let's keep this nice and friendly please and thanks! c:

On a side note, I just came back from getting my tires rotated/balanced! Also there's a person who's selling 2 popsicles here!
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?323401-Selling-2-Popsicles-and-1-Swirl-Ice-cream



Alby-Kun said:


> So anyways... how is everyone?


I'm doing great! What about yourself? Hahaha XD I'm about to eat some fooddd so hungry XD



MayorEvvie said:


> Whew, finally finished a chibi for Lacey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D'AWWWW She's so cute!! Great job!!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Alright guys let's keep this nice and friendly please and thanks! c:
> 
> On a side note, I just came back from getting my tires rotated/balanced! Also there's a person who's selling 2 popsicles here!
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?323401-Selling-2-Popsicles-and-1-Swirl-Ice-cream
> ...



I'm doing great, thanks~! And enjoy your meal I guess.


----------



## himeki (Sep 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Alright guys let's keep this nice and friendly please and thanks! c:
> 
> On a side note, I just came back from getting my tires rotated/balanced! Also there's a person who's selling 2 popsicles here!
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?323401-Selling-2-Popsicles-and-1-Swirl-Ice-cream
> ...



Thanks!


Also a not to everyone-I'm opening a Doodles and Trades shop! They'll be free doodles (I'll just pick who I like) and if you trade you get a full piece  Feel free to check it out!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

✧ Quests #9 & #10 are now no longer available! c:​


----------



## roseflower (Sep 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Whew, finally finished a chibi for Lacey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is adorable! Good job

Hi everybody!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I'm doing great, thanks~! And enjoy your meal I guess.


That's great to hear!! Hahaha and thank you!! Going to have some yummy wonton soup!!! 



MayorEvvie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Also a not to everyone-I'm opening a Doodles and Trades shop! They'll be free doodles (I'll just pick who I like) and if you trade you get a full piece  Feel free to check it out!


You're welcome!  And oohhh!!!! Good luck with your doodle shop! x] 



roseflower said:


> Hi everybody!


Hi roseflower!! How are you doing today? <3


----------



## roseflower (Sep 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> That's great to hear!! Hahaha and thank you!! Going to have some yummy wonton soup!!!
> 
> 
> You're welcome!  And oohhh!!!! Good luck with your doodle shop! x]
> ...



Hi Miharu<3 I?m doing fine! How about you?

I?m listening to this beautiful tune, it?s so calm: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lvzMahu9iY


----------



## himeki (Sep 22, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi Miharu<3 I?m doing fine! How about you?
> 
> I?m listening to this beautiful tune, it?s so calm: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lvzMahu9iY



I'm listening to a mix of Kagerou Project and Hesei Project hahah.


----------



## roseflower (Sep 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I'm listening to a mix of Kagerou Project and Hesei Project hahah.



Can you link it maybe, I?d love to check it out


----------



## himeki (Sep 22, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Can you link it maybe, I?d love to check it out



Sure! Its really good, and if the songs are listened in order, they tell a story! n.n 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLEZNG-dFzl0jk-UJvvEDDYbZYEuim8YgH


----------



## Jacob (Sep 22, 2015)

Glad to see everyone is still active omg!
Do not forget to enter in the new *Popsicle raffle* that draws on Saturday! Make sure you have _at least_ 50 posts before you enter!​


----------



## roseflower (Sep 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Sure! Its really good, and if the songs are listened in order, they tell a story! n.n
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLEZNG-dFzl0jk-UJvvEDDYbZYEuim8YgH



Thank you sounds great Aww Hatsune Miku^^


----------



## himeki (Sep 22, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Glad to see everyone is still active omg!
> Do not forget to enter in the new *Popsicle raffle* that draws on Saturday! Make sure you have _at least_ 50 posts before you enter!​



Yeah!
How are you all today?


hey, if this is still here by the time I go to the con, I may post cosplay selfies :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> Thank you sounds great Aww Hatsune Miku^^



Yes! Miku, IA and Gumi are awesome!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi Miharu<3 I?m doing fine! How about you?
> 
> I?m listening to this beautiful tune, it?s so calm: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lvzMahu9iY


That's great to hear!! <3 I'm doing great as well, thanks for asking!! D I'm eating some yummy wonton soup I got from Costco! Hahaha XD It's so delicious <3 

Ahh I just listened to it!! It really is calming! <3 



MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah!
> How are you all today?
> 
> 
> ...


I'm doing great!!! How are you? And what have you been up to? 

Mwuaahhaha I'm pretty sure TP will still be alive and kicking by the time you go to the con!! Have fun at the con and I hope you have a great time cosplaying! 

Also Vocaloid is love <3


----------



## himeki (Sep 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> That's great to hear!! <3 I'm doing great as well, thanks for asking!! D I'm eating some yummy wonton soup I got from Costco! Hahaha XD It's so delicious <3
> 
> Ahh I just listened to it!! It really is calming! <3
> 
> ...



hahaha, in april?

AND YES! I LOVE THE 3DS GAMES~


----------



## Damniel (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey guys!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys!



Hey there! Wazzap?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hey there! Wazzap?



Nothing much! Just came out of a key club meeting, and yourself?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> hahaha, in april?
> 
> AND YES! I LOVE THE 3DS GAMES~


OH WOW THAT'S FAR LOOOL I thought it was coming up soon!! Hahahah XD

I've only tried the demo for the Hatsune Miku games XD Never bought one yet ahahaha! If anything I might just borrow it from my friend who has the games ;D



Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys!


Hi Daniel!!! How are you?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OH WOW THAT'S FAR LOOOL I thought it was coming up soon!! Hahahah XD
> 
> I've only tried the demo for the Hatsune Miku games XD Never bought one yet ahahaha! If anything I might just borrow it from my friend who has the games ;D
> 
> Hi Daniel!!! How are you?


Doing pretty well! I hope your all doing well!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Nothing much! Just came out of a key club meeting, and yourself?



Being bored, might play TERA soon.


----------



## himeki (Sep 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Being bored, might play TERA soon.



*What does the scouter say about Alby's skill in rubbing the fact her download has taken half a week in Evvie's face?
ITS OVER 9000!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> *What does the scouter say about Alby's skill in rubbing the fact her download has taken half a week in Evvie's face?
> ITS OVER 9000!



Wait... did you just call me a HER?


----------



## himeki (Sep 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Wait... did you just call me a HER?



No. My download has taken half a week.


@Also, does anyone have 10 million to trade for 50 BTB? I'm trading 10 mil for some art, and I need to restock my funds lmao


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> No. My download has taken half a week.
> 
> 
> @Also, does anyone have 10 million to trade for 50 BTB? I'm trading 10 mil for some art, and I need to restock my funds lmao



But... I didn't even know you were downloading it. Hell, I didn't think it'd take half a week knowing you with your "great" bandwidth.


----------



## himeki (Sep 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> But... I didn't even know you were downloading it. Hell, I didn't think it'd take half a week knowing you with your "great" bandwidth.



Oh, it is actually really great up here (kissanime loads instantly-yes!) but the computer itself is 8 years old, and Windows Vista.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Oh, it is actually really great up here (kissanime loads instantly-yes!) but the computer itself is 8 years old, and Windows Vista.



Trying to download TERA on a Vista is like making an old man, bent out of shape, run a two mile race.


----------



## himeki (Sep 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Trying to download TERA on a Vista is like making an old man, bent out of shape, run a two mile race.



See what I mean?

But how do you know?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> See what I mean?
> 
> But how do you know?



Know what?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Doing pretty well! I hope your all doing well!


That is great to hear!! Are you still in class? XD 



Alby-Kun said:


> Being bored, might play TERA soon.


OHHH Tera characters are so cute!!!


----------



## himeki (Sep 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> That is great to hear!! Are you still in class? XD
> 
> 
> OHHH Tera characters are so cute!!!



OTL TERAAAAA ;w;



seriously tho, does anyone wanna trade some TBT in exchange for IGB?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> That is great to hear!! Are you still in class? XD
> 
> 
> OHHH Tera characters are so cute!!!



Hehe, poporis are so fluffy~
Though, wish they had male versions of Elins though. :c


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> OTL TERAAAAA ;w;
> 
> 
> 
> seriously tho, does anyone wanna trade some TBT in exchange for IGB?



I tried playing Tera but my laptop couldn't handle it ; v; It was too laggy for me so I gave up ahahahaha also now waiting for blade and soul mwuahahaha 

I hope you find someone who will do the exchange with you!(≧∇≦)b Good luck!


----------



## himeki (Sep 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hehe, poporis are so fluffy~
> Though, wish they had male versions of Elins though. :c



*planning to play as Elin*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> I tried playing Tera but my laptop couldn't handle it ; v; It was too laggy for me so I gave up ahahahaha also now waiting for blade and soul mwuahahaha
> 
> I hope you find someone who will do the exchange with you!(≧∇≦)b Good luck!



Yeah, Eden Eteranl had a fit on a netbook ;w;
Hopefully it works on Vista!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> *planning to play as Elin*



As per usual with most people on there~


----------



## himeki (Sep 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> As per usual with most people on there~



For me, it's because I like cute animals :3

Do you pick the ears and stuff like in Spirit Tails?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> For me, it's because I like cute animals :3
> 
> Do you pick the ears and stuff like in Spirit Tails?



Yep, though I believe ears are locked with hairstyle.


----------



## himeki (Sep 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Yep, though I believe ears are locked with hairstyle.



Bleh, that's annoying. Don't expect me to be called Yuni on there!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Bleh, that's annoying. Don't expect me to be called Yuni on there!



I don't expect you even telling your username.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hehe, poporis are so fluffy~
> Though, wish they had male versions of Elins though. :c


THEY AREEEE XD And awww!! That would be so cute if they did!! In Blade and Soul they have a race called Lynn and they have cute fluffy tails and ears too! There is also a male version for them!!



MayorEvvie said:


> *planning to play as Elin*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


YESSSS ELIN!! Elins are too cute to not make omg ahahaha XD


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 22, 2015)

It's been awhile yet again. How is everyone on the team?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> THEY AREEEE XD And awww!! That would be so cute if they did!! In Blade and Soul they have a race called Lynn and they have cute fluffy tails and ears too! There is also a male version for them!!
> 
> 
> YESSSS ELIN!! Elins are too cute to not make omg ahahaha XD



YAAAY~ I wonder if you can shrink yourself in B&D as well. o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



MissLily123 said:


> It's been awhile yet again. How is everyone on the team?



Good evening, Lily. I'm doing alright, you?


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> YAAAY~ I wonder if you can shrink yourself in B&D as well. o:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Could be better ^.^


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> It's been awhile yet again. How is everyone on the team?


It certainly has been a while!!  I am doing great!! Thanks for asking!! How have you been and what have you been up to? (≧∇≦)b



Alby-Kun said:


> YAAAY~ I wonder if you can shrink yourself in B&D as well o:


 Yeah you can!! I saw some videos on customization and you can shrink them or make them taller! XD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> It certainly has been a while!!  I am doing great!! Thanks for asking!! How have you been and what have you been up to? (≧∇≦)b
> 
> 
> Yeah you can!! I saw some videos on customization and you can shrink them or make them taller! XD



Huehuehue, I'ma be tiny then! ouo


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Huehuehue, I'ma be tiny then! ouo



YESSSSS A CHIBI! XD hahaha I am just so excited for the game to come out!!!!


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> It certainly has been a while!!  I am doing great!! Thanks for asking!! How have you been and what have you been up to? (≧∇≦)b
> 
> 
> Yeah you can!! I saw some videos on customization and you can shrink them or make them taller! XD




STILL congested. But the Hot Apple Cider I had worked wonders! For now at least it has.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YESSSSS A CHIBI! XD hahaha I am just so excited for the game to come out!!!!



So am I~!! The combo system for combat seems a bit redundant though, I feel like I'd only be spamming one thing the whole time. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



MissLily123 said:


> STILL congested. But the Hot Apple Cider I had worked wonders! For now at least it has.



Mm, haven't had apple cider in ages~


----------



## Damniel (Sep 22, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> STILL congested. But the Hot Apple Cider I had worked wonders! For now at least it has.



I want a pumpkin spice latte!


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 22, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I want a pumpkin spice latte!



Do what I did. Buy one.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 22, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Do what I did. Buy one.



The cafe is too far! I need a coffe delivery of that existed.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> STILL congested. But the Hot Apple Cider I had worked wonders! For now at least it has.


AWW!!! I'm glad the hot apple cider was able to work for you!! ;v;  That makes me happy to hear!! I hope you do better soon!! Get well soon!



Alby-Kun said:


> So am I~!! The combo system for combat seems a bit redundant though, I feel like I'd only be spamming one thing the whole time. xD


OHHH ahahah I just can't wait to try it out!! Are you going to buy one of the founders pack to try the Beta?



Call me Daniel said:


> I want a pumpkin spice latte!


YESSSS!!! I want some too!!! ; v ; Too lazy to drive out again though DX Next time I shall have that pumpkin spiced latte from Starbucks!!


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 22, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> The cafe is too far! I need a coffe delivery of that existed.



Not sure if it does. I wish. I would have someone deliver Hot apple cider to me at lunchtime.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AWW!!! I'm glad the hot apple cider was able to work for you!! ;v;  That makes me happy to hear!! I hope you do better soon!! Get well soon!
> 
> 
> OHHH ahahah I just can't wait to try it out!! Are you going to buy one of the founders pack to try the Beta?
> ...



Nay, I don't have any means of doing so. And even if I did, it would only net me early access and a few cosmetics. So it's no big deal~
What about you? c:


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

PSSTTTT Just a little surprise for you guys, but once we hit 10k posts, I have a VERY BIG giveaway for you guys ;D This giveaway will definitely involve the pps system, so rack up as much pps as you can! For this giveaway if you are under 18 years old, you'll need your parents permission to share your address, that's all I'll say.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> PSSTTTT Just a little surprise for you guys, but once we hit 10k posts, I have a VERY BIG giveaway for you guys ;D This giveaway will definitely involve the pps system, so rack up as much pps as you can! For this giveaway if you are under 18 years old, you'll need your parents permission to share your address, that's all I'll say.



Oooh~ I can't wait! I wonder what you mean by "Very Big" though. 

Address? Hmm, interesting.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Nay, I don't have any means of doing so. And even if I did, it would only net me early access and a few cosmetics. So it's no big deal~
> What about you? c:



Aww!! And yeah I'm planning on to!! I'm really thinking about it ahahaha!! Or I could be patient and wait, but I like the idea of getting a headstart and knowing what to do. Since first hand experience on the game is so much easier to learn than watching others play XD I'm still thinking!! Hahaha or if anything I hope I'm one of the lucky people who'll get chosen for a free beta key via email!


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> PSSTTTT Just a little surprise for you guys, but once we hit 10k posts, I have a VERY BIG giveaway for you guys ;D This giveaway will definitely involve the pps system, so rack up as much pps as you can! For this giveaway if you are under 18 years old, you'll need your parents permission to share your address, that's all I'll say.



Sounds interesting. Cant wait.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Aww!! And yeah I'm planning on to!! I'm really thinking about it ahahaha!! Or I could be patient and wait, but I like the idea of getting a headstart and knowing what to do. Since first hand experience on the game is so much easier to learn than watching others play XD I'm still thinking!! Hahaha or if anything I hope I'm one of the lucky people who'll get chosen for a free beta key via email!



Chances are slim though, but may the odds be ever in your favor, Mimi! (\[ouo]/)


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 22, 2015)

Omg. my voice keeps giving out because I have a cold. I sound like a mouse  *squeak*


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Oooh~ I can't wait! I wonder what you mean by "Very Big" though.
> 
> Address? Hmm, interesting.


Huhuhuhuhu more information won't be released until we hit 10k posts! 



MissLily123 said:


> Sounds interesting. Cant wait.


Hope you are looking forward to it! 



Alby-Kun said:


> Chances are slim though, but may the odds be ever in your favor, Mimi! (\[ouo]/)


Yeah they definitely are!!! ; v ; And thank you!! I hope the odds will be in your favor as well!! (If you signed up for one!)



Blackjack said:


> Omg. my voice keeps giving out because I have a cold. I sound like a mouse  *squeak*


Oh no!!! D: I hope you feel better soon!!! Have you taken any medicine yet?


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oh no!!! D: I hope you feel better soon!!! Have you taken any medicine yet?



Thanks  I've used cough drops and lots of tissues 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Quest 12: I love orange creamsicle pops, because it was one of the only flavors I liked growing up. Now, I enjoy most things flavored "Creamsicle"


----------



## himeki (Sep 22, 2015)

Oh wow! Sounds fun! However, would you send XX anywhere? Just in case


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 22, 2015)

Har Har :3


----------



## mintellect (Sep 22, 2015)

Although I'm in freezing, can I still chat here with members?


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 22, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Although I'm in freezing, can I still chat here with members?



Of course! You can talk as much as you want (as long as you dont spam)

How are you?


----------



## mintellect (Sep 22, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Har Har :3
> 
> View attachment 148151



420 BLAZE IT

i hope that's what you're referring to

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blackjack said:


> Of course! You can talk as much as you want (as long as you dont spam)
> 
> How are you?



Good


----------



## himeki (Sep 22, 2015)

Bleh, I sto can't get the glitter from my face!


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Bleh, I sto can't get the glitter from my face!



I think I saw that comment. I bet people thought you were Bella lol :3


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Bleh, I sto can't get the glitter from my face!



Why is there glitter on your face to begin with?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Thanks  I've used cough drops and lots of tissues
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Quest 12: I love orange creamsicle pops, because it was one of the only flavors I liked growing up. Now, I enjoy most things flavored "Creamsicle"


Ohh I love cough drops!! They help so much with sore throats and relieves me!!! ; v; Tissues are heaven when you have a runny nose ahahaha XD

OH YESSS!! I love creamsicles!! They are definitely delicious!! I remember having orange creamsicles and they were just so goodd ahhh now I want some!! Hahaha XD I'll update your Quest Log now! 



MayorEvvie said:


> Oh wow! Sounds fun! However, would you send XX anywhere? Just in case


Yes!  There will actually be quite a few prizes listed (however you may only choose one)! That way there is a variety of things for you guys to pick from! So it's not limited to just 1 set item which you may not like! 



Magic Marshmallow said:


> Although I'm in freezing, can I still chat here with members?


You most certainly can!  It's nice seeing you here! How have you been? x]


----------



## mintellect (Sep 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohh I love cough drops!! They help so much with sore throats and relieves me!!! ; v; Tissues are heaven when you have a runny nose ahahaha XD
> 
> OH YESSS!! I love creamsicles!! They are definitely delicious!! I remember having orange creamsicles and they were just so goodd ahhh now I want some!! Hahaha XD I'll update your Quest Log now!
> 
> ...



Cough drops are like candy even when your thought isn't sore, they taste sweet, especially cherry 
For some reason whenever I blow my nose with a tissue when I have a stuffy nose, it makes me feel worse for some reason haha.

When I was a kid, I love creamsicles. A few years ago they came out with Yosicles, which are really just Creamsicles but the ice pops are more pastel flavor and colors, and I liked them a lot better, especially the cotton candy and watermelon pack, two of my favorite flavors and it was so delicious.
Unfortunetly I never see Yosicles in stores anymore, they might've stopped making them


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 22, 2015)

I've got 4 days to get 50 posts, I want to get that popsicle from the raffle


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Cough drops are like candy even when your thought isn't sore, they taste sweet, especially cherry
> For some reason whenever I blow my nose with a tissue when I have a stuffy nose, it makes me feel worse for some reason haha.
> 
> When I was a kid, I love creamsicles. A few years ago they came out with Yosicles, which are really just Creamsicles but the ice pops are more pastel flavor and colors, and I liked them a lot better, especially the cotton candy and watermelon pack, two of my favorite flavors and it was so delicious.
> Unfortunetly I never see Yosicles in stores anymore, they might've stopped making them


Oh gosh! I can't stand cherry flavored things!! They all taste like cherry medicine to me ; v; I hate cherry medicine </3 Hahaha!!

OHH!! That's actually happened to be 2-3 times before where when I did blow my nose, it just made it more stuffy DX I don't know why!

AHH!! We recently bought Popsicles and Creamsicles and on the box they had "Yosicles"!! It looked so good we wanted to try it as well!! Hopefully they sell it in the stores here!! I haven't looked for them yet! Thanks for letting me know there's a cotton candy flavor! XD I love cotton candy <3 Hahaha! Hopefully they really didn't stop making them 



Blackjack said:


> I've got 4 days to get 50 posts, I want to get that popsicle from the raffle


You can do it!!!  Good luck! I believe you are at 27 posts now? XD


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 22, 2015)

Does anyone remember Yogos? I feel like I am the only one..


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Does anyone remember Yogos? I feel like I am the only one..



YESSS I DOO!!! The little ball bites right??? They were so good!!! ;v  ; I haven't had those in FOREVER!!!


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YESSS I DOO!!! The little ball bites right??? They were so good!!! ;v  ; I haven't had those in FOREVER!!!



OMG YES I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE WHO REMEMBERED!!!! And I haven't seen them in soooooo long!!! They were amazing!!!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 22, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Does anyone remember Yogos? I feel like I am the only one..



There good! Anyone like cinnabons?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> OMG YES I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE WHO REMEMBERED!!!! And I haven't seen them in soooooo long!!! They were amazing!!!



AHAHHA NO WORRIES!!! Maybe others might remember them too!!! AND SAMEEE!!!! Now I'm curious if they still sell them!! I haven't seen them in the stores here though DX (I might just not be looking hard enough since I completely forgot about them until you mentioned them!!)


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHAHHA NO WORRIES!!! Maybe others might remember them too!!! AND SAMEEE!!!! Now I'm curious if they still sell them!! I haven't seen them in the stores here though DX (I might just not be looking hard enough since I completely forgot about them until you mentioned them!!)



I have been craving them for the past few weeks HAHA! They are nowhere though ;((


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> There good! Anyone like cinnabons?


YESSS!!! I haven't had cinnabons in forever as well though!! Hahaha XD 



MissLily123 said:


> I have been craving them for the past few weeks HAHA! They are nowhere though ;((


Now I'm craving them!! I want to taste them again!!! ; A ;


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 22, 2015)

Anyone heard of Dippin Dots? Haven't had those in like, 6 years


----------



## mintellect (Sep 22, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Does anyone remember Yogos? I feel like I am the only one..



OH MY GOD

THATS WHAT THEYRE CALLED??

Are those those little yogurt balls? I think my teacher gave me those as a reward when I was a kid, and I got one stuck to the tablecloth and my mom couldn't get it off for nothing. She told my teacher to never give me those again, because if they can't get off a tablecloth God knows what they did to a persons teeth.

Yes, my mom is like that, but I don't even remember that anyway.


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 22, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> OH MY GOD
> 
> THATS WHAT THEYRE CALLED??
> 
> ...



Yes they are!! And omg how hilarious!!!!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Anyone heard of Dippin Dots? Haven't had those in like, 6 years



YESSS!! They always sold those at amusement parks!! At least at Great America! Hahaha XD They are so expensive though!!! ; v ; Yummy, but too expensive for a small cup of it!


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YESSS!! They always sold those at amusement parks!! At least at Great America! Hahaha XD They are so expensive though!!! ; v ; Yummy, but too expensive for a small cup of it!



They are expensive! Especially at Darien Lake


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> They are expensive! Especially at Darien Lake



Yeah!! ;v ; Too expensive so I rarely buy them at all!! I don't think it's worth that price unless you really really really like it ahahaha XD I rather just get a tub of ice cream or popsicles for cheaper and a lot more ice cream compared to a small cup ahahah

I think a small cup was like $5 at great america?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yeah!! ;v ; Too expensive so I rarely buy them at all!! I don't think it's worth that price unless you really really really like it ahahaha XD I rather just get a tub of ice cream or popsicles for cheaper and a lot more ice cream compared to a small cup ahahah
> 
> I think a small cup was like $5 at great america?


Yeah like why charge me that much for ice cream dots???
When you can get a Popsicle for $2?


----------



## mintellect (Sep 22, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> There good! Anyone like cinnabons?



Do I like cinnabons?

I don't like cinnabons.

I LOVE THEM.

AND IF YOU DONT LOVE THEM...







- - - Post Merge - - -



Blackjack said:


> Anyone heard of Dippin Dots? Haven't had those in like, 6 years



The name sounds familiar, but no, I don't know what they are.


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 22, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> The name sounds familiar, but no, I don't know what they are.



I believe they are like mini balls of icecream, and you get like, a million in one serving. I had them once at Six Flags, but never again


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 22, 2015)

If any of you guys are generous enough to buy my Waluigi Easter Egg from me, I will give you the TP discount and offer it for 1,400 TBT c:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 22, 2015)

Good evening everyone! ;_; just got home from moving stuff for like 5 hours strait or so.... ugh I hate moving, but the home is so lovely!

How is everyone doing tonight?


----------



## Jacob (Sep 22, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good evening everyone! ;_; just got home from moving stuff for like 5 hours strait or so.... ugh I hate moving, but the home is so lovely!
> 
> How is everyone doing tonight?



good! Just finished Homework. I am going to study in like 20 minutes then head to sleep. I am so whopped


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 22, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> good! Just finished Homework. I am going to study in like 20 minutes then head to sleep. I am so whopped



aye!  I think no homework and helping move is definitely a good trade
and I wish I could sleep now but Netflix is too addicting

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw, may I join the popsicle raffle?


----------



## Jacob (Sep 22, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> aye!  I think no homework and helping move is definitely a good trade
> and I wish I could sleep now but Netflix is too addicting
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



yup, got it!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Yeah like why charge me that much for ice cream dots???
> When you can get a Popsicle for $2?


Exactlyyy!!!!  I asked my boyfriend just now to get me some fudgesicles and yosicles (if he can find yosicles!) Hahaha XD I believe they are $3 here! But $3 for a pack of 12 fudgesicles are so worth it! <3 



Blackjack said:


> If any of you guys are generous enough to buy my Waluigi Easter Egg from me, I will give you the TP discount and offer it for 1,400 TBT c:


Awww!! ;v ; If I had more tbt I would definitely do so! XD I'm saving up though! Good luck!! I hope you find a buyer soon!  



Lucanosa said:


> Good evening everyone! ;_; just got home from moving stuff for like 5 hours strait or so.... ugh I hate moving, but the home is so lovely!
> 
> How is everyone doing tonight?


Good evening!! <333 And omg!! That's great to hear that the home is lovely!!! 

I'm doing great!! I'm awaiting for my yummy popsicles and hopefully yosicles for when my boyfriend comes back from grocery shopping! ;D Mwuahahaha!! I haven't tried a yosicle before so I'm hoping they sell those there! XD How are you doing?


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey, Jacob. 0 Bells? You just bought something big 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Awww!! ;v ; If I had more tbt I would definitely do so! XD I'm saving up though! Good luck!! I hope you find a buyer soon!



Yeah, I need the TBT badly :3


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Hey, Jacob. 0 Bells? You just bought something big



He probably hid them all in his ABD  Ahahahaha!


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> He probably hid them all in his ABD  Ahahahaha!



Lol


----------



## Jacob (Sep 22, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Hey, Jacob. 0 Bells? You just bought something big


Its all hiding haha!

I am only looking for a *Party Popper* right now, and 5 people already rejected my offers LOL

put them in my abd so I do not spend it if one does come on by!


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 22, 2015)

Wait.. There actually is an ABD?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Its all hiding haha!
> 
> I am only looking for a *Party Popper* right now, and 5 people already rejected my offers LOL
> 
> put them in my abd so I do not spend it if one does come on by!



I KNEW IT! XD Aahahahah! My guess was correct! B] And awww!! How much did you offer for one?? XD


----------



## Jacob (Sep 22, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Wait.. There actually is an ABD?


http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php?do=bank


Miharu said:


> I KNEW IT! XD Aahahahah! My guess was correct! B] And awww!! How much did you offer for one?? XD



I offered 1.5k a peach and 5 cyan houses LOL


----------



## Damniel (Sep 22, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php?do=bank
> 
> 
> I offered 1.5k a peach and 5 cyan houses LOL



I guess you are not worthy of a popper.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 22, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I guess you are not worthy of a popper.



@@@ AESTHETIC I KNOW U SEE THIS

It is just not meant to be


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 22, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> @@@ AESTHETIC I KNOW U SEE THIS
> 
> It is just not meant to be


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php?do=bank
> 
> 
> I offered 1.5k a peach and 5 cyan houses LOL


LOL NO WONDER THEY REJECTED IT AHAHAHAH XD I would rather get full payment in TBT than collectibles ahahaha!!! (Unless it's a collectible I REALLY want and like) ahahah go sell those for more tbt man XD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 22, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> @@@ AESTHETIC I KNOW U SEE THIS
> 
> It is just not meant to be



You must go to the altar of admins(where the souls of retired admins lie), go to your left and say hi to Miranda,then sacrifice a young maiden and pray to the true orrochi In order for the collectible gods you grant you a popper.


----------



## mintellect (Sep 22, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I believe they are like mini balls of icecream, and you get like, a million in one serving. I had them once at Six Flags, but never again



OH MY GOD
ITS ALL COMING BACK
I DO KNOW WHAT THOSE ARE!

I used to eat them when I was a kid and always went to this bouncy place... Fun 4 All.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

Ahh I love Soraru's voice <3 





Btw! So who's going to be celebrating Halloween? c: Will you be trick or treating or giving out candy?


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Btw! So who's going to be celebrating Halloween? c: Will you be trick or treating or giving out candy?



My family unfortunately has grown to be too old to trick or treat.... but we do buy candy!

I'm feeling sick, so I'm off to bed early. Cya guys tomorrow!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> My family unfortunately has grown to be too old to trick or treat.... but we do buy candy!
> 
> I'm feeling sick, so I'm off to bed early. Cya guys tomorrow!



Awww!! Feel better soon!! Goodnight! Talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

Must... stay up... to 1AM.
Must... maximize... sleeping pleasuure


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Must... stay up... to 1AM.
> Must... maximize... sleeping pleasuure



LOL omg ahahaha only 1am?  Ahahaha!! XD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL omg ahahaha only 1am?  Ahahaha!! XD



e u e Only?! Are you sipping a gallon of coffee right now? xD


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> e u e Only?! Are you sipping a gallon of coffee right now? xD



Nope! I don't need coffee ahahaha!! I normally stay up until 3am-6am  Mwuahahaha


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Nope! I don't need coffee ahahaha!! I normally stay up until 3am-6am  Mwuahahaha



Jeebus, and you're always positive and cheery to. Teach me your waaaays, Miharu-sensei~


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Jeebus, and you're always positive and cheery to. Teach me your waaaays, Miharu-sensei~



Oh gosh ahaha you should see me when someone tries to wake me up in the morning, I get really cranky ahahaha!! XD (More of a, if someone wakes me up out of no where and I didn't know/wasn't aware they were suppose to wake me up)!~ XD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oh gosh ahaha you should see me when someone tries to wake me up in the morning, I get really cranky ahahaha!! XD (More of a, if someone wakes me up out of no where and I didn't know/wasn't aware they were suppose to wake me up)!~ XD



Golly, do you chase those people down and demand they make you breakfast or something? XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyhoo, time's up!
Nighty night, Mimi~ (^w^)/)


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Golly, do you chase those people down and demand they make you breakfast or something? XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Nope ahahaha I just give them a really bad cranky attitude HHahaha XD Like it's one thing if I know that you will wake me up early, but when it is random, I get so crankkyyy ahahah!! And okay!! Have a nice rest!! Good night (≧∇≦)b


----------



## himeki (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Nope! I don't need coffee ahahaha!! I normally stay up until 3am-6am  Mwuahahaha



Same! And I don't even struggle~


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Same! And I don't even struggle~



-High fives- Same!! Ahahaha!! I am heading to bed early today though! So night everyone! Talk to you guys when I wake up! (*?ω｀*)


----------



## Damniel (Sep 23, 2015)

Morning guys!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 23, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Morning guys!



Good morning there! c:


----------



## Damniel (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm so tired I want it to be Friday already!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 23, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I'm so tired I want it to be Friday already!



Oh yeah I understand you :c
half way there so far!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 23, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Oh yeah I understand you :c
> half way there so far!



I'm in the need for coffe but I don't think there's time


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 23, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I'm in the need for coffe but I don't think there's time



ah yeah that would've helped >~<


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Good evening!! <333 And omg!! That's great to hear that the home is lovely!!!
> 
> I'm doing great!! I'm awaiting for my yummy popsicles and hopefully yosicles for when my boyfriend comes back from grocery shopping! ;D Mwuahahaha!! I haven't tried a yosicle before so I'm hoping they sell those there! XD How are you doing?



Good morning! c: and yes!  It's just sinking in how gorgeous the new home is >u< a small deck with hummingbird feeders (soon to come haha!) and a patio below the deck and all around the house is a cute little white picket fence (except on the side where the garage is) plus the huge 2-3 acre back yard with timber.
It feels almost like a fairy tale house tbh XD



Miharu said:


> Btw! So who's going to be celebrating Halloween? c: Will you be trick or treating or giving out candy?



Me!  No clue what I'm gonna do.  I'm getting too old to trick or treat, but you are never too old to be eating candy ;D 



Call me Daniel said:


> I'm in the need for coffe but I don't think there's time



there should be an " I <3 caffeine " thread


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

Morning guys! (*?ω｀*) I am surprised at how early I woke up ahahaha (I might just go back to sleep XD )


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning guys! (*?ω｀*) I am surprised at how early I woke up ahahaha (I might just go back to sleep XD )



Good morning! XD How did you sleep?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good morning! c: and yes!  It's just sinking in how gorgeous the new home is >u< a small deck with hummingbird feeders (soon to come haha!) and a patio below the deck and all around the house is a cute little white picket fence (except on the side where the garage is) plus the huge 2-3 acre back yard with timber.
> It feels almost like a fairy tale house tbh XD
> 
> 
> ...





Lucanosa said:


> Good morning! XD How did you sleep?


I like how we posted at the exact same time ahahaha! 

OMGGG Yesss!! I love seeing humming birds so much!! If you ever take a picture of them eating please post some here and share the cuteness!!! Hahahaha XD That really sounds like a wonderful house!! I am happy for you (*?ω｀*)

That is so true!! Ahahahaha 

I slept well thank you! Still slightly sleepy ahahaha How did you sleep? ʕ?̀ω?́ʔ✧


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

e u e
How do I even... I went to sleep at 1AM and woke up at 7AM.... on an entendres weekend. Why can't my brain just let me sleep in for once? OTL


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 23, 2015)

Morning -_-

I have such a busy schedule on school weeks. I go to bed at midnight, wake up at 5:30, then leave for school at 6:50, getting there buy 7:20.

I have 2 literature classes (Mandatory and elective), and I have them one after the other, so twice the essays, twice the books, twice the _horror_.......


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Morning -_-
> 
> I have such a busy schedule on school weeks. I go to bed at midnight, wake up at 5:30, then leave for school at 6:50, getting there buy 7:20.
> 
> I have 2 literature classes (Mandatory and elective), and I have them one after the other, so twice the essays, twice the books, twice the _horror_.......



That stinks, I take double science, and the sucky thing is that it's an elective and doesn't count towards one of my science grade. ;A;


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> e u e
> How do I even... I went to sleep at 1AM and woke up at 7AM.... on an entendres weekend. Why can't my brain just let me sleep in for once? OTL


Ahahaha that's not as bad as me XD I went to sleep at 1am too but woke up around 5:30am ahahaha (I needed to use the restroom so that's probably why I woke up XD) 



Blackjack said:


> Morning -_-
> 
> I have such a busy schedule on school weeks. I go to bed at midnight, wake up at 5:30, then leave for school at 6:50, getting there buy 7:20.
> 
> I have 2 literature classes (Mandatory and elective), and I have them one after the other, so twice the essays, twice the books, twice the _horror_.......


Morning Blackjack!! And oh gosh!! You wake up wayyy too early!! D: That must be tiring!!


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 23, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> That stinks, I take double science, and the ducky thing is that it's an elective and doesn't count towards one of my science grade. ;A;



Yup -_________-


----------



## Damniel (Sep 23, 2015)

Yuck my ID photo for school is gross.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I like how we posted at the exact same time ahahaha!
> 
> OMGGG Yesss!! I love seeing humming birds so much!! If you ever take a picture of them eating please post some here and share the cuteness!!! Hahahaha XD That really sounds like a wonderful house!! I am happy for you (*?ω｀*)
> 
> ...



XD Yes!  And the hummingbirds are cute! @-@ I shall post them!  Ahah after we move in and hang some hummingbird feeders xD the previous people were mean and evil and took them all so we have to buy some

And I slept pretty well!  I'm really tired, but I'm happy because today they're setting up internet at the new house ;w; which means I getta bring my laptop and stalk TBT haha! xD



Alby-Kun said:


> e u e
> How do I even... I went to sleep at 1AM and woke up at 7AM.... on an entendres weekend. Why can't my brain just let me sleep in for once? OTL



How.....even!? XD you need more caffeine, caffeine fixes all~



Blackjack said:


> Morning -_-
> 
> I have such a busy schedule on school weeks. I go to bed at midnight, wake up at 5:30, then leave for school at 6:50, getting there buy 7:20.
> 
> I have 2 literature classes (Mandatory and elective), and I have them one after the other, so twice the essays, twice the books, twice the _horror_.......



Oh gods...... whyyyy did you choose a second as an elective?!  Couldn't you choose something else!? o:


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Yuck my ID photo for school is gross.



Pfft, you should see mine. People say I've looked the same for the 3 years I was there. XD


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 23, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Oh gods...... whyyyy did you choose a second as an elective?!  Couldn't you choose something else!? o:



I chose 2 electives that had computers in it. I got 2 literature classes, that I can't switch, for my troubles.......

I did still get 2 classes with computers though, so +++++

GTG, school approaches. Talk to yah later guy!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 23, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I chose 2 electives that had computers in it. I got 2 literature classes, that I can't switch, for my troubles.......
> 
> I did still get 2 classes with computers though, so +++++
> 
> GTG, school approaches. Talk to yah later guy!



Well, at least you got something sorta fun xD

Gl and cya! ;D

Is it just me or does it feel like this year went by realllly fast ;o;


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Yuck my ID photo for school is gross.


Oh gosh ahaha you should see mine rip XD my school ID from my high school life were so bad ahahaha


Lucanosa said:


> XD Yes!  And the hummingbirds are cute! @-@ I shall post them!  Ahah after we move in and hang some hummingbird feeders xD the previous people were mean and evil and took them all so we have to buy some
> 
> And I slept pretty well!  I'm really tired, but I'm happy because today they're setting up internet at the new house ;w; which means I getta bring my laptop and stalk TBT haha! xD


YAY!! ❤(ӦｖӦ｡) I look forward to seeing them!! And Awwww why did they do that?? (?；ω；｀)

YAAY!! That is great news!!! Internet is heaven ahahahaha all the things we could do ʕ?̀ω?́ʔ✧


Blackjack said:


> GTG, school approaches. Talk to yah later guy!


Bye!! Have a great time at school!!! (≧∇≦)b


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey guys Im on! @Lucanosa How it go with the house?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 23, 2015)

We get a new photo each year and it doesn't get any better. I'm not even looking at the camera! I'm like looking at god judging my ugly face.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YAY!! ❤(ӦｖӦ｡) I look forward to seeing them!! And Awwww why did they do that?? (?；ω；｀)
> 
> YAAY!! That is great news!!! Internet is heaven ahahahaha all the things we could do ʕ•̀ω•́ʔ✧



I think they wanted to take them with them X'D

and YES!! ^_^ I'll pop on TBT every once in a while to say hay today c:



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hey guys Im on! @Lucanosa How it go with the house?



Hello!  It's going okay I guess.  The underflooring is actually the wrong kind to put tiles over it, so we're gonna have to tear even more out and buy new sub-flooring ;-; yay

But at least yesterday wasn't much work, just moving and carrying stuff.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 23, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> We get a new photo each year and it doesn't get any better. I'm not even looking at the camera! I'm like looking at god judging my ugly face.



Oh are you talking about school pictures?@Lucanosa at least it wasn't too much work.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 23, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oh are you talking about school pictures?



No we don't have that. It's the ID photo I have for my ID.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 23, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> No we don't have that. It's the ID photo I have for my ID.



School ID?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 23, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oh are you talking about school pictures?@Lucanosa at least it wasn't too much work.



Eh.... Today is gonna be better, since they're getting the internet hooked up (yay bringing my laptop haha!!)
but also we're tearing out floors and painting today so that's gonna be fun



Call me Daniel said:


> No we don't have that. It's the ID photo I have for my ID.



My driver's permit has an o.k. image but I really don't like it


----------



## Damniel (Sep 23, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> School ID?



Yeah for high school, to show that your a student there and stuff. Some high schools do have them some don't.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 23, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Eh.... Today is gonna be better, since they're getting the internet hooked up (yay bringing my laptop haha!!)
> but also we're tearing out floors and painting today so that's gonna be fun
> 
> 
> ...



Lol sounds fun.

@Call Me Daniel Ik I was just asking if it had to do with school lol. Damn Im so little Dx.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Eh.... Today is gonna be better, since they're getting the internet hooked up (yay bringing my laptop haha!!)
> but also we're tearing out floors and painting today so that's gonna be fun
> 
> 
> ...



Speaking of driver permits, I'm able to get one at my age, but I'm having some doubts. ;u;


----------



## Damniel (Sep 23, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Speaking of driver permits, I'm able to get one at my age, but I'm having some doubts. ;u;



It's a little scary to be able to drive now you know? A lot of things can go wrong.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 23, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Lol sounds fun.
> 
> @Call Me Daniel Ik I was just asking if it had to do with school lol. Damn Im so little Dx.



Yes, soooo fun not



Alby-Kun said:


> Speaking of driver permits, I'm able to get one at my age, but I'm having some doubts. ;u;



I have mine and I haven't even attempting to drive yet ;-;


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Yes, soooo fun not
> 
> 
> 
> I have mine and I haven't even attempting to drive yet ;-;



Trying practicing in an empty open space, like an abandon courtyard or something.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> It's a little scary to be able to drive now you know? A lot of things can go wrong.



Ya, especially with those arsehats who don't know how to turn or park. ._.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 23, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Trying practicing in an empty open space, like an abandon courtyard or something.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ya, especially with those arsehats who don't know how to turn or park. ._.



Yeah.... I'll try after I move, but I still just don't want to :/


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

✧ Quest Logs are now up to date!

✧ I added some more information regarding the Quest Board! To read it, please go to the "Quests" Section and open up the spoiler, then click on the spoiler that's under "Quest Board"! 

✧ As some of you guys are already aware, there's going to be an amazing giveaway once we hit 10k posts!  Please look forward to it! This giveaway will involve you using your pps (It'll be optional if you want to use your pps as it's not required).

✧ Also I just wanted to say, Welcome to the new members! We are happy to see new members joining! <3 And thank you guys for all sticking with TP and being active!​


----------



## himeki (Sep 23, 2015)

MIHARU I WILL BEAT U IN THE AUCTION MUHAHAHA


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> MIHARU I WILL BEAT U IN THE AUCTION MUHAHAHA



YOU JUST DID RIP HOW COULD YOU AHAHAHA JK XD Congrats!! Good luck!!! Ahahahaha XD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YOU JUST DID RIP HOW COULD YOU AHAHAHA JK XD Congrats!! Good luck!!! Ahahahaha XD



o.o" wow it's getting heated up in there XD already 2k in over a few minutes

;-; It's making me want to start a art shop soon but I'm still debating since I cannot do people or animals at all with my pixel art x.x


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> o.o" wow it's getting heated up in there XD already 2k in over a few minutes
> 
> ;-; It's making me want to start a art shop soon but I'm still debating since I cannot do people or animals at all with my pixel art x.x



YEAH IT WAS AHAHA!! Well it is Jint's art! Jint's art is so cute <3 I wouldn't be surprised if it did pass 10k tbt though. There's a lot of great artists here <3 

OHH!! I think a pixel art shop sounds great! XD Maybe start out with a few freebies and see if anyone's interested in buying if you haven't done that already!


----------



## himeki (Sep 23, 2015)

GUYS MY ART SHOP IS HALF PRICE THROW YO BELLS AT ME!


----------



## mintellect (Sep 23, 2015)

Good morning!

Today, I shall be a vegetable and stay on TBT all day!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 23, 2015)

Yes!! I know x) If I had the tbt I'd bid or request some myself haha!

And yeah ;n; But I'm worried no one will want any since no people/charries/animals.  If you want I can offer you a freebie for practice and ref sake? 



Spoiler: Form (still figuring out how the form will look)






> Word/Phrase/Image:
> (no animals/charries/people for the image; can translate into japanese or other languages too!)
> Background Design:
> (smooth gradient, solid, animated, customized, etc)
> ...





;w; sorry for the long form ahaha!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> GUYS MY ART SHOP IS HALF PRICE THROW YO BELLS AT ME!


OHHH GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SHOP!!!! 



Magic Marshmallow said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Today, I shall be a vegetable and stay on TBT all day!


Morning!!! Ahahaha!! I'm always a potato on my days off B] Waiting for winter so I could be a wrapped potato ahahah where I wrap myself in blankets XD



Lucanosa said:


> And yeah ;n; But I'm worried no one will want any since no people/charries/animals.  If you want I can offer you a freebie for practice and ref sake?
> 
> ;w; sorry for the long form ahaha!


Ahhh that's true ;v ; It never hurts to try though! x] And yes please! I would love one! <3 Thank you for offering! 

Word/Phrase/Image: Team Popsicle (or "TP" for short)
(no animals/charries/people for the image; can translate into japanese or other languages too!)
Background Design: You choose! c:Whatever you think will look best! (It might not need a background either since it's text XD )
(smooth gradient, solid, animated, customized, etc)
Border & Border Color: Up to you B]
(no border, thick/thin border, border color, rounded border, square border, etc.)
Animations: Up to you! XD
(any animations: animated border, background, text, transitions, etc; list all animations here)
Other: I like giving people freedom to do what they want B] since I'm very indecisive HAHA
(notes, customizations not listed, etc)


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SHOP!!!!
> 
> 
> Morning!!! Ahahaha!! I'm always a potato on my days off B] Waiting for winter so I could be a wrapped potato ahahah where I wrap myself in blankets XD
> ...



Ima be a fluffy potato when Winter comes!


----------



## mintellect (Sep 23, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ima be a fluffy potato when Winter comes!



The only fluffy potatoes I know are mashed potatoes.


----------



## himeki (Sep 23, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ima be a fluffy potato when Winter comes!



That sounds disgusting tbh.



Bleh.....gonna have no time for anime later.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ima be a fluffy potato when Winter comes!


AHAHAH SAMMEEEE!!! I kind of want to eat mashed potatoes and gravy now ahahaha!! XD



Magic Marshmallow said:


> The only fluffy potatoes I know are mashed potatoes.


And they are indeed delicious 



MayorEvvie said:


> Bleh.....gonna have no time for anime later.


Aww!! how come? ; v ;


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 23, 2015)

Omg.. I just watched some youtube vid on this Japanese Udon place in DTLA 
freakn A ~ I need to go back to Lil Tokyo T^T </3


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> That sounds disgusting tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> Bleh.....gonna have no time for anime later.



You're just thinkung too hard. 
And why's that?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> AHAHAH SAMMEEEE!!! I kind of want to eat mashed potatoes and gravy now ahahaha!! XD
> 
> 
> And they are indeed delicious
> ...



I want Mash potatoes with beef steak and barbecue sauce~


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Omg.. I just watched some youtube vid on this Japanese Udon place in DTLA
> freakn A ~ I need to go back to Lil Tokyo T^T </3


OMGG!!! Link please ahahaha <3 I love Udon ;v ; Too gooddd ahhhhh <3 



Alby-Kun said:


> I want Mash potatoes with beef steak and barbecue sauce~


That sounds delicious!!! ;v ; Why must you guys make me hungry LOL

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well I'm going to be afk and watching TV with my boyfriend! He's making me some yummy Bagel Bites! <3 I'll be finishing up all the GFX requests tonight! Thank you so much for being patient and waiting ahahaha I'm currently enjoying my days off and all the stress that's pent up from work and life is gonneee I feel so refreshed <3


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OMGG!!! Link please ahahaha <3 I love Udon ;v ; Too gooddd ahhhhh <3



http://www.yelp.com/biz/marugame-monzo-los-angeles-2

they literally make their noodles all hand made and in front of people to see too!!
amazing <3  >w<


----------



## Taj (Sep 23, 2015)

And I'm back. Glad my popsicle is getting raffled. But I'm going to enter because it would be hilarious if I won XD

That would be some inception ****


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 23, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> We get a new photo each year and it doesn't get any better. I'm not even looking at the camera! I'm like looking at god judging my ugly face.



Tell me about it! I had to hunch over so the glare didn't reflect off my glasses. I look like a giant!

PS I just realized you and my brother have the same town name lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Speaking of driver permits, I'm able to get one at my age, but I'm having some doubts. ;u;



I am of legal age to get my license in Oregon, and I refused, but my parents are making me and my brother get them soon ;-;


----------



## himeki (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHAHAH SAMMEEEE!!! I kind of want to eat mashed potatoes and gravy now ahahaha!! XD
> 
> 
> And they are indeed delicious
> ...



Because I had to go to the dentist, then we got dragged to Costa, then we had to go food shopping and now I have maths work.


----------



## roseflower (Sep 23, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Because I had to go to the dentist, then we got dragged to Costa, then we had to go food shopping and now I have maths work.



Ugh dentist... I hope you?re doing fine!

Hi everybody, wish you all a nice day


----------



## himeki (Sep 23, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Ugh dentist... I hope you?re doing fine!
> 
> Hi everybody, wish you all a nice day



Yeah, pretty much. Unfortunately, I came home and my dad was being a clock without the "l", and almost made me cry so I'm hiding in my room now.


----------



## roseflower (Sep 23, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, pretty much. Unfortunately, I came home and my dad was being a clock without the "l", and almost made me cry so I'm hiding in my room now.



That doesn?t sound nice, hope you`re feeling better soon Evvie c:


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

naekoya said:


> http://www.yelp.com/biz/marugame-monzo-los-angeles-2
> 
> they literally make their noodles all hand made and in front of people to see too!!
> amazing <3  >w<


AHHHH looks delicious!!! ; v ;And omg!!! I'm definitely going to try that place if I go to LA again!! XD



neester14 said:


> And I'm back. Glad my popsicle is getting raffled. But I'm going to enter because it would be hilarious if I won XD
> 
> That would be some inception ****


Welcome back!!! D And omg that would be pretty funny and very lucky for you!! However, we can't add you to the raffle list because you aren't on any of the two rosters ; v ; sjfkdlfjdls sorry!! Did you want me to add you to the Popsicles in Freezing List now? c: (You still won't be able to enter because of our rules that's in place Dx )



MayorEvvie said:


> Because I had to go to the dentist, then we got dragged to Costa, then we had to go food shopping and now I have maths work.


Awww!! ; v ; I always hated going to the dentist LOL Even though it's really good for you to get a check up ahahaha!! 
Good luck with your homework!!



roseflower said:


> Ugh dentist... I hope you?re doing fine!
> 
> Hi everybody, wish you all a nice day


D'awww thank you <33 I hope you also have a very nice day!  How are you doing today? <3


----------



## roseflower (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHHHH looks delicious!!! ; v ;And omg!!! I'm definitely going to try that place if I go to LA again!! XD
> 
> 
> Welcome back!!  And okay!! Hahaha I'll have Jacob add you to the raffle list! But first I'll need to add you to the Popsicles in Freezing list since you must be in one of the two rosters to join in the raffle! B] Are you okay with being on the Freezings list? c:
> ...



Hi there Miharu, I?m doing fine thank you 

I see the September birthstone is still unavailable in the shop, hope the staff can fix it soon, I regret not purchasing it earlierT.T


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

Ugh, my fluffy warm head or hair is no more...
Man, I hate getting haircuts. ;~;


----------



## himeki (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Awww!! ; v ; I always hated going to the dentist LOL Even though it's really good for you to get a check up ahahaha!!
> Good luck with your homework!!



Yeah! I don't like our dentist, he genuinely looks like a freaking vampire. Finally finished the homework, so I'm chilling in my room!



Can anyone help me with creating GFX on Photoshop CS2? Paint.net is too new for Vista, and CS2 is the only one that I can get for free (legally) and will work...


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi there Miharu, I?m doing fine thank you
> 
> I see the September birthstone is still unavailable in the shop, hope the staff can fix it soon, I regret not purchasing it earlierT.T


That's great to hear! I'm so happy you are doing fine!  

And yeah! ; __ ; I know a lot of my friends who wants it! Hopefully it really does get back up before this month ends! Or maybe they can make all the dates available to purchase for all the days that it was down for ; v ; 



Alby-Kun said:


> Ugh, my fluffy warm head or hair is no more...
> Man, I hate getting haircuts. ;~;


Awww!! Just how fluffy was your hair?? XD


----------



## himeki (Sep 23, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ugh, my fluffy warm head or hair is no more...
> Man, I hate getting haircuts. ;~;



Haircuts? *laughs*
Haven't cut my hair since 2010, unless you count trimming with nail scissors to get rid of my split ends haha.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah! I don't like our dentist, he genuinely looks like a freaking vampire. Finally finished the homework, so I'm chilling in my room!
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me with creating GFX on Photoshop CS2? Paint.net is too new for Vista, and CS2 is the only one that I can get for free (legally) and will work...


Omg LOL A dentist that looks like a vampire, that's interesting hahaha! XD
And nice!!!  

What do you need help with? o: (I'm still new with PS and I only know the basics so sorry if I can't answer/help you ; v; )


----------



## himeki (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg LOL A dentist that looks like a vampire, that's interesting hahaha! XD
> And nice!!!
> 
> What do you need help with? o: (I'm still new with PS and I only know the basics so sorry if I can't answer/help you ; v; )



the sweedish accent doesn't help lmao


Well, layers, renders, layer types etc! ;v;


----------



## roseflower (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> That's great to hear! I'm so happy you are doing fine!
> 
> And yeah! ; __ ; I know a lot of my friends who wants it! Hopefully it really does get back up before this month ends! Or maybe they can make all the dates available to purchase for all the days that it was down for ; v ;
> 
> ...



Let?s hope  for the best, the sapphire is so pretty^^

Hi Alby Fluffy hair is great haha!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> the sweedish accent doesn't help lmao
> 
> 
> Well, layers, renders, layer types etc! ;v;



Can you specify more of what you need help on? c: Like for layers, are you wondering how you make layers in PS? As for rendering, I've never rendered on PS nor do I plan to ahahaha I've always rendered on GIMP and that's the only program I know how to render on XD


----------



## himeki (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Can you specify more of what you need help on? c: Like for layers, are you wondering how you make layers in PS? As for rendering, I've never rendered on PS nor do I plan to ahahaha I've always rendered on GIMP and that's the only program I know how to render on XD



NOOOO LIKE HOW TO USE RENDERS and how to change layer type and stuff! and also I need to find versions of my favorite plugins ;w;


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> That's great to hear! I'm so happy you are doing fine!
> 
> And yeah! ; __ ; I know a lot of my friends who wants it! Hopefully it really does get back up before this month ends! Or maybe they can make all the dates available to purchase for all the days that it was down for ; v ;
> 
> ...



If you placed your hand gently on my head, it wouldn't touch the skin, just the hair. -w-

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Haircuts? *laughs*
> Haven't cut my hair since 2010, unless you count trimming with nail scissors to get rid of my split ends haha.



2010?! I don't understand female hair at alll. .u.

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> Let?s hope  for the best, the sapphire is so pretty^^
> 
> Hi Alby Fluffy hair is great haha!



Hi, Roseflower! And isn't it? It makes Winter sooo much easier to deal with when going outside~


----------



## himeki (Sep 23, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> If you placed your hand gently on my head, it wouldn't touch the skin, just the hair. -w-
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



How do you think I grew my hair to reach my waist ?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> How do you think I grew my hair to reach my waist ?



I mean, I love long hair to. But taking care of something like that seems like a total nightmare. xD


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Let?s hope  for the best, the sapphire is so pretty^^
> 
> Hi Alby Fluffy hair is great haha!


Yess!!  I'm honestly not interested in any of the birthstones though B] Ahahaha!



MayorEvvie said:


> NOOOO LIKE HOW TO USE RENDERS and how to change layer type and stuff! and also I need to find versions of my favorite plugins ;w;


AHAHAHA SORRY XD I wasn't sure what you meant ahahaha! Are you talking about using Mask Layers? O: And to use renders all you need to do is find a render online and save it, then open it up on PS then place it on a transparent bg or any other bg you have that you want to use it for B] 



Alby-Kun said:


> If you placed your hand gently on my head, it wouldn't touch the skin, just the hair. -w-


LOL Ahahahah that must be pretty fluffy! Ahahaha


----------



## Damniel (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey guys! How are all of you?


----------



## himeki (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yess!!  I'm honestly not interested in any of the birthstones though B] Ahahaha!
> 
> 
> AHAHAHA SORRY XD I wasn't sure what you meant ahahaha! Are you talking about using Mask Layers? O: And to use renders all you need to do is find a render online and save it, then open it up on PS then place it on a transparent bg or any other bg you have that you want to use it for B]
> ...



No, like multiply and adetive etc. On p.n you can change the layer type by clicking, and I want to know how to change it on PS.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yess!!  I'm honestly not interested in any of the birthstones though B] Ahahaha!
> 
> 
> AHAHAHA SORRY XD I wasn't sure what you meant ahahaha! Are you talking about using Mask Layers? O: And to use renders all you need to do is find a render online and save it, then open it up on PS then place it on a transparent bg or any other bg you have that you want to use it for B]
> ...



Yush, almost like fur~


----------



## himeki (Sep 23, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys! How are all of you?



Hey Daniel! VMed you :3


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys! How are all of you?



Hey there, Daniel. I'm just nomming on some ice cream, you?


----------



## roseflower (Sep 23, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I mean, I love long hair to. But taking care of something like that seems like a total nightmare. xD



I have long hair as well, if you?re having a routine it`s alright


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

roseflower said:


> I have long hair as well, if you?re having a routine it`s alright



I imagine you use a large amount of shampoo or conditioner though, don't you? o:


----------



## roseflower (Sep 23, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys! How are all of you?



Hi Daniel!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> I imagine you use a large amount of shampoo or conditioner though, don't you? o:



I use a good shampoo, but it?s really not like I?d need a large amount of it


----------



## himeki (Sep 23, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I imagine you use a large amount of shampoo or conditioner though, don't you? o:



i use treseme for swaglords


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys! How are all of you?


Heeyyy!!!  I'm doing great thanks!! What about you? Also I started on your badge! Currently in progress of working on it atm ahahaha!~



MayorEvvie said:


> No, like multiply and adetive etc. On p.n you can change the layer type by clicking, and I want to know how to change it on PS.


OH!! So like Multiply, Screen, Dodge, Hard Light, Soft Light, etc? If so, to change the mode of the layers, all you have to do is look to the right side and it'll show you all the layers open/available and under that it'll have a tab that normally says "Normal" just click onto that and it'll show you all the modes you can change that certain layer to!  



Alby-Kun said:


> Yush, almost like fur~


Niiccceee!!! Hahahaha XD 



roseflower said:


> I have long hair as well, if you?re having a routine it`s alright


Nicee!! >//v//< I always wanted long hair, I used to have long hair when I was in middle school, but I've always been cutting it semi short now ahahaha! I'm just too lazy to take care of long hair ; v ; Short hair is so much easier to manage for me <3


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i use treseme for swaglords



I doubt you have more swag than me.


----------



## himeki (Sep 23, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I doubt you have more swag than me.



reeeeeeeaaaaallllly


@Miharu I used to have it super short, but I prefer it mermaidy~


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> reeeeeeeaaaaallllly
> 
> 
> @Miharu I used to have it super short, but I prefer it mermaidy~



D'awww yeahh!! I mean I'll be honest, I really love people with long hair! Long hair is so pretty!! It's just my hair likes to get tangled and sometimes it'll get tangled on my necklace and it's annoying as hell so I chopped it off ahahaha


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> reeeeeeeaaaaallllly
> 
> 
> @Miharu I used to have it super short, but I prefer it mermaidy~



Reeeeeeaaaaalllly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Long hair, short hair, doesn't matter as long as it's fluffy. :3


----------



## Jacob (Sep 23, 2015)

@Neester14 We are really really sorry, but to be in the raffle, you would need to have been at least a popsicle in freezing before the raffle began 

This is to ensure that people do not just join to win! Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## himeki (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> D'awww yeahh!! I mean I'll be honest, I really love people with long hair! Long hair is so pretty!! It's just my hair likes to get tangled and sometimes it'll get tangled on my necklace and it's annoying as hell so I chopped it off ahahaha



Yeah, the problem is, it clots like CRAZY and dreadlocks in the rain. It started raining at lunch, and I flipped out because the only thing I could think is "hair."


----------



## roseflower (Sep 23, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> reeeeeeeaaaaallllly
> 
> 
> @Miharu I used to have it super short, but I prefer it mermaidy~



I like to have a ponytail haha, so it doesn`t get too much mermaidy^^


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 23, 2015)

Good evening! I would love to enter the raffle if I may ^.^ you have my thanks!


----------



## Jacob (Sep 23, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Good evening! I would love to enter the raffle if I may ^.^ you have my thanks!



Ok!


----------



## roseflower (Sep 23, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Reeeeeeaaaaalllly.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Long hair, short hair, doesn't matter as long as it's fluffy. :3



Yesss, fluffy hair is all you need


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, the problem is, it clots like CRAZY and dreadlocks in the rain. It started raining at lunch, and I flipped out because the only thing I could think is "hair."


Oh gosh!!! ; v ; I'm normally not out in the rain so I rarely had that problem ahahaha! XD



MissLily123 said:


> Good evening! I would love to enter the raffle if I may ^.^ you have my thanks!


Hi Lily!!! <3 How have you been?  Jacob will add you soon!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SHOP!!!!
> 
> 
> Morning!!! Ahahaha!! I'm always a potato on my days off B] Waiting for winter so I could be a wrapped potato ahahah where I wrap myself in blankets XD
> ...



:3 okay!  I'll start on it (hopefully tonight) or later this week c:  wip pics will be VMd and posted here too!~



Magic Marshmallow said:


> The only fluffy potatoes I know are mashed potatoes.



you're making me hungry, I haven't had mashed potatoes in so long ;o;

~~~~~

I'm at the new house sitting in a folding chair in the dining room X'D
:u: I'm on a break and the internet is fully installed (YES)

How are y'all doing?


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oh gosh!!! ; v ; I'm normally not out in the rain so I rarely had that problem ahahaha! XD
> 
> 
> Hi Lily!!! <3 How have you been?  Jacob will add you soon!



I could always be better ^.^ and thank you again Jacob. I am still craving yogos.


----------



## himeki (Sep 23, 2015)

bleh, designing IX's design is hard


----------



## Damniel (Sep 23, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I could always be better ^.^ and thank you again Jacob. I am still craving yogos.



I want a Cinnabon really bad but no place sells them sadly.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I want a Cinnabon really bad but no place sells them sadly.



Mm~ they make some good buns. *u*


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> :3 okay!  I'll start on it (hopefully tonight) or later this week c:  wip pics will be VMd and posted here too!~
> 
> you're making me hungry, I haven't had mashed potatoes in so long ;o;
> 
> ...


Yay!! I'm looking forward to it!! Thanks! <3 

Omg yesss!! I had some about 2 weeks ago? I want more now ahahaha!! 

OHH NICEEE YESSSS!!! So happy you got your internet installed!!! XD

I'm doing great, my stress is gone thanks to the days off I got!! How about you? 



MissLily123 said:


> I could always be better ^.^ and thank you again Jacob. I am still craving yogos.


Aww that's true!! I hope you have the best time of your life soon! B] Mwuahahaha!!
And omg same!!! I'll look for them when I go out later today!!



MayorEvvie said:


> bleh, designing IX's design is hard


IX's? O: What's IX


----------



## himeki (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> IX's? O: What's IX



ohhhh shes my wip utauloid


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 23, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I could always be better ^.^ and thank you again Jacob. I am still craving yogos.



o:  Lily!  Long time no see, how are you doing? 



Miharu said:


> Yay!! I'm looking forward to it!! Thanks! <3
> 
> Omg yesss!! I had some about 2 weeks ago? I want more now ahahaha!!
> 
> ...



^-^ No problem!  OHHHH I forgot to ask, what are the dimension (in pixels) of it? o: I need them before I even start so I can resize the canvas haha!

;-; thanksgiving is coming, so I might have them soon xD

YESS! I know  Now I can drag my laptop and check in on Team Pop every once in awhile c;

That's good! And I'm doing good too!  Just a little tired and hungry.  Nothing some salmon salad won't fix~

@ Alby-kun: o: for your ref, could you rechoose something not a person/charrie/animal?  I really don't want to horrify you if I do otherwise XD


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ohhhh shes my wip utauloid



Ohh nicee!!! Sounds almost like vocaloid! XD I like the idea! c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> ^-^ No problem!  OHHHH I forgot to ask, what are the dimension (in pixels) of it? o: I need them before I even start so I can resize the canvas haha!
> 
> ;-; thanksgiving is coming, so I might have them soon xD
> 
> ...


Ohh did you want me to choose the size? O: (Honestly any size you think would be great!! I honestly also really like the small pixel size you made for Daniel too XD But if possible, I want others to be able to use it too so I'll be posting it on the OP if you are okay with that!  ) 

Take your time on them! <3 No rush! 

YESSS!!! Mwuahahaha!! XD Always happy to see you here! <3

That's great to hear!! And omg ; v ; I haven't had salmon or fish in a long time!! I need some!!!


----------



## himeki (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohh nicee!!! Sounds almost like vocaloid! XD I like the idea! c:



*coughs*utau is like a version of the vocaloid software for free where you can create your own versions of vocaloids, called utauloids*


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> *coughs*utau is like a version of the vocaloid software for free where you can create your own versions of vocaloids, called utauloids*



OHH!! That's my first time hearing of that software! Hahaha nice! XD


----------



## himeki (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH!! That's my first time hearing of that software! Hahaha nice! XD



oh, really? "vocaloids" like teto run on utau 







my voice can go really freaking low so maybe I should go Kagemine style and do a boy version too lmao


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohh nicee!!! Sounds almost like vocaloid! XD I like the idea! c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Okay! ^u^ I'll keep it relatively small then~
for the text it'll say "Team Popsicle!" in large pizel-font ｌｉｋｅ* ｔｈｉｓ！ (the same font the japanese letters were in on daniel's)
The letters and symbols are all hand-pixelated so it's not an actual font, but if you want differently styled ones I can do that too!

And how can you not!?!? Fish is so good! 



MayorEvvie said:


> *coughs*utau is like a version of the vocaloid software for free where you can create your own versions of vocaloids, called utauloids*



I think I've heard of utaloids


----------



## himeki (Sep 23, 2015)

I think I'm getting better at fullbodies n.n


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> *coughs*utau is like a version of the vocaloid software for free where you can create your own versions of vocaloids, called utauloids*



Haven't heard the term "Utauloids" in years


----------



## himeki (Sep 23, 2015)

guys can i cry now.


photoshop cs6 wont work, paint.net wont work, and gimp is the only thing left, but I cant use gimp ;w;


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> guys can i cry now.
> 
> 
> photoshop cs6 wont work, paint.net wont work, and gimp is the only thing left, but I cant use gimp ;w;



Well... guess you could use the time to polish up pencil sketching, i guess. c;>


----------



## himeki (Sep 23, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Well... guess you could use the time to polish up pencil sketching, i guess. c;>



it's for gfx


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> it's for gfx



Oh, don't you still have your laptop though?


----------



## himeki (Sep 23, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Oh, don't you still have your laptop though?



Yeah, but it can't access the onternet


----------



## roseflower (Sep 23, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> guys can i cry now.
> 
> 
> photoshop cs6 wont work, paint.net wont work, and gimp is the only thing left, but I cant use gimp ;w;



Hope you can find a good program/software! Is gimp difficult to use, I see members here mentioning it often?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 23, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> guys can i cry now.
> 
> 
> photoshop cs6 wont work, paint.net wont work, and gimp is the only thing left, but I cant use gimp ;w;



there's always Paint (the default pic editing software)


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 23, 2015)

Need more TP  Quest lol


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 23, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Need more TP  Quest lol



Or more minigames to play for pps (NO MORE GAMES LIKE CAT MARIO OMGGG)


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 23, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Or more minigames to play for pps (NO MORE GAMES LIKE CAT MARIO OMGGG)



Ikr no more cat Mario! My dream item an  inhibitory is hard lol after I get at least on of my dream item I shall start a new team a more successful team!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

Badge Pick-Up for Call me Daniel! ​
✧ 




```
[URL="http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?314036-Recruiting-Popsicle-Members!-l-Buying-Popsicles-l-Selling-Collectibles!-l-%26%238736%3B(-%26%235147%3B-%26%2312301%3B%26%238736%3B)%26%2365343%3B"][img]http://i.imgur.com/PwxP930.png[/img][/URL]
```




D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Need more TP Quest lol


I'm thinking of only posting 2-4 per week B] Patience! XD



Lucanosa said:


> Or more minigames to play for pps (NO MORE GAMES LIKE CAT MARIO OMGGG)


AHAHAHAHA IS THAT A YES I HEAR FOR MORE GAMES LIKE CAT MARIO?  (jk jk ahahahaha!! )

Buuttt I will be posting a few more quests tonight! B] I'm just finishing up some GFX badges atm


----------



## Taj (Sep 23, 2015)

oh boy, I got a villager by the name of Rodney. ****


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 23, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> o:  Lily!  Long time no see, how are you doing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I could be better. And it has been awhile hasn't it?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

Oooh~ may I commission a badge, Mimi? owo


----------



## Taj (Sep 23, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I'm
> 
> I could be better. And it has been awhile hasn't it?



! Freeze!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> o:  Lily!  Long time no see, how are you doing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, I'm sorry! I guess I'll cancel my request then, I reeally wanted used as my profile pic. ;w;


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 23, 2015)

neester14 said:


> ! Freeze!



Uhm... Hi neese...?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Oooh~ may I commission a badge, Mimi? owo



Yes you may!  Is there a certain character you'll like in it? And a certain theme? c: Also did you want an icon version of it as well? (If you want the icon version, you must use it! XD ) 

I'll work on yours after I finish another one!


----------



## Taj (Sep 23, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Uhm... Hi neese...?



Trate abrazar gente ruidosa !


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Trate abrazar gente ruidosa !



English only please. c:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 23, 2015)

I need togepi egg


----------



## Jacob (Sep 23, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I need togepi egg



They are hard to get I hear!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Badge Pick-Up for Call me Daniel! ​
> ✧
> 
> 
> ...


Yay thanks! This is for sig right?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yes you may!  Is there a certain character you'll like in it? And a certain theme? c: Also did you want an icon version of it as well? (If you want the icon version, you must use it! XD )
> 
> I'll work on yours after I finish another one!



Oh yes please, I planned on using the icon to begin with!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 23, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> They are hard to get I hear!



So is a popper...


----------



## roseflower (Sep 23, 2015)

I?ll go offline now, goodnight everybody


----------



## Damniel (Sep 23, 2015)

roseflower said:


> I?ll go offline now, goodnight everybody



Night!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I need togepi egg


Good luck!! I hope you find a seller soon! 



Call me Daniel said:


> Yay thanks! This is for sig right?


You are very welcome!! x] And yup! It is! 



Alby-Kun said:


> Oh yes please, I planned on using the icon to begin with!


Ahh wait sorry -headdesk- I'm not thinking straight jsldkfjslkfjds badges are only for Official Team Popsicle members ; v; Ahhh sorry sjkdfls I thought for sure you were one ahahaha then I remembered you still needed one! XD

exclusive only for those who have a popsicle collectible ; c ; Once you get a popsicle, I'll definitely make you one though! <3


----------



## Damniel (Sep 23, 2015)

roseflower said:


> I?ll go offline now, goodnight everybody



Night!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

roseflower said:


> I?ll go offline now, goodnight everybody



Goodnight!! Sleep tight! <3


----------



## Jacob (Sep 23, 2015)

roseflower said:


> I?ll go offline now, goodnight everybody



Goodnight Roseflower!


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 23, 2015)

Stressful day at school has ended!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 23, 2015)

Just updated my profile Miharu!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm surprised no one made a team egg


----------



## Jacob (Sep 23, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Stressful day at school has ended!


Same!


D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I'm surprised no one made a team egg


Me too, but teams do take a lot of time and patience, so I am not really surprised that teams stop showing up


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 23, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Same!
> 
> Me too, but teams do take a lot of time and patience, so I am not really surprised that teams stop showing up



Yeah....Team birthstones is dead too lol


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Good luck!! I hope you find a seller soon!
> 
> 
> You are very welcome!! x] And yup! It is!
> ...



Hehe thanks Mimi, did I really seem like I had a popsicle though? xD
Also, recheck one of the messages on your profile, I posted a link there. x3


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 23, 2015)

So many title colors Jacob 0_0


----------



## Jacob (Sep 23, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> So many title colors Jacob 0_0



I like them!


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 23, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I like them!



I spent TBT on 2 for myself. I thought you could change the colors more than once, so I wasted 220 TBT


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 23, 2015)

Lol I dont kknow which one to get first username change or togepi egg


----------



## Jacob (Sep 23, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I spent TBT on 2 for myself. I thought you could change the colors more than once, so I wasted 220 TBT



I just 7 different colors because I am indecisive

- - - Post Merge - - -



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Lol I dont kknow which one to get first username change or togepi egg



you could always get an egg at easter, so its up to you!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Stressful day at school has ended!


That's great to hear!! Nice!! XD Now you can relax at home! 



Call me Daniel said:


> Just updated my profile Miharu!


SWEETT!! I love how the icon came out x] It looks great next to the sig I made for you!



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I'm surprised no one made a team egg


Hahaha I'm not surprised at all XD Making teams are easy, but handling them, taking care of them, and making sure it stays active isn't an easy feat.! 



Alby-Kun said:


> Hehe thanks Mimi, did I really seem like I had a popsicle though? xD
> Also, recheck one of the messages on your profile, I posted a link there. x3


Yeah it did!! XD And I checked!! I replied back!


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 23, 2015)

Almost to 50 posts. Man I want the Pop!


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 23, 2015)

hiiii everyone!


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 23, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> hiiii everyone!



Hey oreo. Whats up?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 23, 2015)

Lol now that I think about it no one know's my name.
Except one person. I'm so mysterious lmao


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 23, 2015)

Do you guys think I should auction off the Waluigi Egg?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

✧ FIRST new quest added to the Quest Board provided by Blackjack!

✧ NEW BIG REWARD added to the reward section! For more info please head on there! ​


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

Ooh, I wanna buy a chocolate purpsicle!
Somehow, I feel you made that price based on the total amount of bells that I had. xD


----------



## Jacob (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ✧ FIRST new quest added to the Quest Board provided by Blackjack!
> 
> ✧ NEW BIG REWARD added to the reward section! For more info please head on there! ​


WOW! I was not expecting that!!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Almost to 50 posts. Man I want the Pop!


WOOO GOGOGO!~ You can do it!  



OreoTerror said:


> hiiii everyone!


OREOOO!!!!! OMG IT'S BEEN SO LONG!!! How have you been doing?? What have you been up to? XD 



Blackjack said:


> Do you guys think I should auction off the Waluigi Egg?


I think that would be a good idea! 



Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh, I wanna buy a chocolate purpsicle!
> Somehow, I feel you made that price based on the total amount of bells that I had. xD



WOO!~ So you are going to redeem the reward? B]
Also I based it off the lowest guide price for popsicles and then I converted pps to tbt so 1 pps = 1 tbt, and used the 500 pps as a discount from the 2000 tbt to make it cheaper. If that makes sense! 500 pps is the biggest discount I'll go for B]


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> WOOO GOGOGO!~ You can do it!
> 
> 
> OREOOO!!!!! OMG IT'S BEEN SO LONG!!! How have you been doing?? What have you been up to? XD
> ...



Yes I will! I'll send the tbt right away!


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 23, 2015)

Just doing life stuff, feel bad 'cause sort of abandoned my cycling town but I'll be gone for over 3 weeks in October. 

How have you been?


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ✧ FIRST new quest added to the Quest Board provided by Blackjack!
> 
> ✧ NEW BIG REWARD added to the reward section! For more info please head on there! ​



Wow! Excited for the person who redeems that one!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

I'd like to redeem Quest #5. c:


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 23, 2015)

Can I redeem my own quest lol?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> WOW! I was not expecting that!!


Mwuahahaha!! It is time for me to pass on my popsicles and give some away! I plan on giving away some of my popsicles in the future as well. That's only when we meet certain goals though! B] I had 10, I don't mind dropping down to 5. <3 Also hopefully with the 1.5k tbt worth, it'll drop down the price for popsicles slowly!



Alby-Kun said:


> Yes I will! I'll send the tbt right away!


WOO!~ CONGRATS ON BECOMING AN OFFICIAL POPSICLE MEMBER!!!!!!     What would you like your name color to be on the roster? 



OreoTerror said:


> Just doing life stuff, feel bad 'cause sort of abandoned my cycling town but I'll be gone for over 3 weeks in October.
> 
> How have you been?


Oh wow!! Where are you going, if you don't mind me asking! XD I'm glad to see you stop by!! <3 I was wondering where you have been! ; v ; We miss you!!

I've been great!! Just busy with work and life as usual! But I'm on my 3 days off so I've been relaxing and happy! Hahaha



MissLily123 said:


> Wow! Excited for the person who redeems that one!


Yesss!! 1 more left to redeem!


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 23, 2015)

Seems like everyone's been busy lately. QQ It's good you have a break, though.

I'm going to America for my 21st! Going to Vegas, Anaheim, San Francisco and all those cool places.


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yesss!! 1 more left to redeem!



Wow, maybe I should've waited to buy mine lol~

- - - Post Merge - - -



OreoTerror said:


> Seems like everyone's been busy lately. QQ It's good you have a break, though.
> 
> I'm going to America for my 21st! Going to Vegas, Anaheim, San Francisco and all those cool places.



As an American, you will love it!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Mwuahahaha!! It is time for me to pass on my popsicles and give some away! I plan on giving away some of my popsicles in the future as well. That's only when we meet certain goals though! B] I had 10, I don't mind dropping down to 5. <3 Also hopefully with the 1.5k tbt worth, it'll drop down the price for popsicles slowly!
> 
> 
> WOO!~ CONGRATS ON BECOMING AN OFFICIAL POPSICLE MEMBER!!!!!!     What would you like your name color to be on the roster?
> ...



Teal~

Also, have a video about ice cream because I'm now an official member! xD


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 23, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Hey oreo. Whats up?



oop I didn't see this. Not much, you? c:


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 23, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> oop I didn't see this. Not much, you? c:



I'm good, thanks! Where you from?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I'd like to redeem Quest #5. c:


Updating your Quest Log now!  



Blackjack said:


> Can I redeem my own quest lol?


Unfortunately not! But you do get double the amount of pps I'm giving out! Also you can still do it for fun, you just won't get any more extra pps! Hahaha XD (So for example, since I think the quest is worth 10 pps, since you were the one who thought of it/hosted it, I'll give you double the pps! So you get 20 pps!  ) Hope that makes sense!



OreoTerror said:


> Seems like everyone's been busy lately. QQ It's good you have a break, though.
> 
> I'm going to America for my 21st! Going to Vegas, Anaheim, San Francisco and all those cool places.


Yeah!! And OMGGG!!! San Francisco is only 1 hour drive from where I live!! You should definitely go to Japan Town!! Japan Town in San Fran is amazinggg <333



Blackjack said:


> Wow, maybe I should've waited to buy mine lol~


Awww!! Honestly, it's not too easy to reach 500 pps fast! So even if you waited, someone might purchase/redeem the last one before you could! ; v;


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Unfortunately not! But you do get double the amount of pps I'm giving out! Also you can still do it for fun, you just won't get any more extra pps! Hahaha XD (So for example, since I think the quest is worth 10 pps, since you were the one who thought of it/hosted it, I'll give you double the pps! So you get 20 pps!  ) Hope that makes sense!
> ------------------
> Awww!! Honestly, it's not too easy to reach 500 pps fast! So even if you waited, someone might purchase/redeem the last one before you could! ; v;



Oh, sweet!

Yeah, I bet!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 23, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ikr no more cat Mario! My dream item an  inhibitory is hard lol after I get at least on of my dream item I shall start a new team a more successful team!



Agreed!



Miharu said:


> Badge Pick-Up for Call me Daniel! ​
> ✧
> 
> 
> ...



NO I will not allow you to post more games like that o_o are you trying to kill us all!?
and ;o; too bad the popsicle is only for people without one xD I wonder who gets the second one



MissLily123 said:


> I could be better. And it has been awhile hasn't it?



Ahh I'm sorry! And it has.



Alby-Kun said:


> Ah, I'm sorry! I guess I'll cancel my request then, I reeally wanted used as my profile pic. ;w;



e.e I'm so sorry.  If I had more skills I'd try but I just worry it'll come out horrible xD
Congrats on the pop!! 



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Lol now that I think about it no one know's my name.
> Except one person. I'm so mysterious lmao



I know it.  ;-; so you're not that secretive technically

~~~~~

Just helped paint a bedroom (yay) now time to lounge like a potato and participate in tbt's awesomeness :3


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Unfortunately not! But you do get double the amount of pps I'm giving out! Also you can still do it for fun, you just won't get any more extra pps! Hahaha XD (So for example, since I think the quest is worth 10 pps, since you were the one who thought of it/hosted it, I'll give you double the pps! So you get 20 pps!  ) Hope that makes sense!



Oh, did you already give the PPS?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Agreed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thankies, and it's fine, really!  Just keep practicing~

Ooh, what color is it? owo


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> NO I will not allow you to post more games like that o_o are you trying to kill us all!?
> and ;o; too bad the popsicle is only for people without one xD I wonder who gets the second one


Mwuahahaha!!!! We shall see what game I find for you guys! B] LOL! Don't worry this one will be a stress free one hopefully ahahaha 



Blackjack said:


> Oh, did you already give the PPS?


I have just updated your Quest Log!  It has been added!



Alby-Kun said:


> Thankies, and it's fine, really!  Just keep practicing~
> 
> Ooh, what color is it? owo


Your Quest Log has been updated!


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 23, 2015)

As of this post, I have 50! I wish to enter the raffle for the popsicle and spend 100 PPS on an additional entry!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 23, 2015)

A story on how I bought my Popsicle? As in my collectible or a real Popsicle?


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 23, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> A story on how I bought my Popsicle? As in my collectible or a real Popsicle?



Collectible c:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 23, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Thankies, and it's fine, really!  Just keep practicing~
> 
> Ooh, what color is it? owo



xD Okay ;w; and I plan on it

White.  I want modern and opening, which is what white achieves

ALSO:

may I spend 100 pps for an extra raffle entry?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> As of this post, I have 50! I wish to enter the raffle for the popsicle and spend 100 PPS on an additional entry!


CONGRATS!!!!  I'll have Jacob add you asap! And alright! I'll subtract the 100 pps! x] 



Lucanosa said:


> ALSO:
> 
> may I spend 100 pps for an extra raffle entry?


Yes you may!! I'll have Jacob add your name again asap!


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> CONGRATS!!!!  I'll have Jacob add you asap! And alright! I'll subtract the 100 pps! x]



Thanks Miharu!


----------



## Jacob (Sep 23, 2015)

Blackjack added twice, Lucanosa added a second time! Thanks guys! Good Luck!!


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 23, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Blackjack added twice, Lucanosa added a second time! Thanks guys! Good Luck!!



Thanks Jacob!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

@Lucanosa & Blackjack

Your Quest Logs have now been updated!  Good luck to everyone who's participating in the raffle! <3


----------



## Damniel (Sep 23, 2015)

Ole quest by Blackjack:
Legend of the sacred Popsicle:
It was a anxious race. Miharu had just informed me about the user sholee offering a Popsicle collectible. I knew I had to get it, I had been searching for it for a while. This was my moment, this was my time to shine. I had to switch from skype to my internet browser as quick as a flash of lighting. My heart beating for the chance to be a glorious Popsicle member. I was able to locate sholee's username, I had already seen some vms already offering to buy one. My time was running out.
I had to move my fingers to the keyboard. I cracked my neck and said to myself "let's do this". I typed as quickly as I could hoping to God that I could make it in time. Then I submitted the message.
I got a quick reply from sholee and agreed to sell me the sacred collectible for 1,700 bell tree bells. I quickly sent the amount.
And on that moment, I had won.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Story:
> It was a anxious race. Miharu had just informed me about the user sholee offering a Popsicle collectible. I knew I had to get it, I had been searching for it for a while. This was my moment, this was my time to shine. I had to switch from skype to my internet browser as quick as a flash of lighting. My heart beating for the chance to be a glorious Popsicle member. I was able to locate sholee's username, I had already seen some vms already offering to buy one. My time was running out.
> I had to move my fingers to the keyboard. I cracked my neck and said to myself "let's do this". I typed as quickly as I could hoping to God that I could make it in time. Then I submitted the message.
> I got a quick reply from sholee and agreed to sell me the sacred collectible for 1,7000 bell tree bells. I quickly sent the amount.
> And on that moment, I had won.



17,000, what?! D8


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Story:
> It was a anxious race. Miharu had just informed me about the user sholee offering a Popsicle collectible. I knew I had to get it, I had been searching for it for a while. This was my moment, this was my time to shine. I had to switch from skype to my internet browser as quick as a flash of lighting. My heart beating for the chance to be a glorious Popsicle member. I was able to locate sholee's username, I had already seen some vms already offering to buy one. My time was running out.
> I had to move my fingers to the keyboard. I cracked my neck and said to myself "let's do this". I typed as quickly as I could hoping to God that I could make it in time. Then I submitted the message.
> I got a quick reply from sholee and agreed to sell me the sacred collectible for 1,7000 bell tree bells. I quickly sent the amount.
> And on that moment, I had won.



I REMEMBER THAT ahahaha!! XD I'm so happy you were able to get a popsicle!!! ; v ; Also I love the way you wrote that story!!! It was fun to read!! Hahaha XD Oh btw, can you edit and add someone "Quest by Blackjack" somewhere? c: It's just to label it and easy for me to look back and see it was for a quest ahaha I'll send you the 10 tbt provided by Blackjack for being the first to finish the quest!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 23, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Story:
> It was a anxious race. Miharu had just informed me about the user sholee offering a Popsicle collectible. I knew I had to get it, I had been searching for it for a while. This was my moment, this was my time to shine. I had to switch from skype to my internet browser as quick as a flash of lighting. My heart beating for the chance to be a glorious Popsicle member. I was able to locate sholee's username, I had already seen some vms already offering to buy one. My time was running out.
> I had to move my fingers to the keyboard. I cracked my neck and said to myself "let's do this". I typed as quickly as I could hoping to God that I could make it in time. Then I submitted the message.
> I got a quick reply from sholee and agreed to sell me the sacred collectible for *1,7000* bell tree bells. I quickly sent the amount.
> And on that moment, I had won.



WOAH you paid 17k for a popsicle!?  I always knew inflation was bad, but not pokeball/feather bad


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 23, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I got a quick reply from sholee and agreed to sell me the sacred collectible for 1,7000 bell tree bells. I quickly sent the amount.



17,000TBT !?!?!?!? HOLY CRAP~

Jk, thats a good story! Is that for my quest?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 23, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> 17,000TBT !?!?!?!? HOLY CRAP~
> 
> Jk, thats a good story! Is that for my quest?



Woahhh big typo my laptop added an extra 0 it's was 1.7k and yes it is!


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 23, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Woahhh big typo my laptop added an extra 0 it's was 1.7k and yes it is!



Perfect!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Woahhh big typo my laptop added an extra 0 it's was 1.7k and yes it is!



Ahahhaa I didn't notice that typo until they pointed it out omg XD Also your Quest Log has been updated!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 23, 2015)

My Popsicle Story:

I was beginning TBT, and collectibles weren't valuable back then, people would be "meh" towards them, and they were there for decorating your line-up.  People didn't buy them to collect, they bought them for decorating xD So feathers and pokeballs along with chocolate cakes were the ones that were bought/sold the most.  I, on the other hand, wanted to _collect them all!_  I seen a popsicle for sale from Lemon Pop (LOL their name is lemon pop.... lemon popsicle... get it?) so I offered 225 tbt, 25 less than asking price.  They said yes, and I sent the tbt.  They sent me a poopsicle.
*
*
*
*
*
half a year later, popsicles are worth 1,000% more, are rarely ever available to buy, and there's a even a team for them.  Looks like for once I spent my tbt on something worthwhile


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> My Popsicle Story:
> 
> I was beginning TBT, and collectibles weren't valuable back then, people would be "meh" towards them, and they were there for decorating your line-up.  People didn't buy them to collect, they bought them for decorating xD So feathers and pokeballs along with chocolate cakes were the ones that were bought/sold the most.  I, on the other hand, wanted to _collect them all!_  I seen a popsicle for sale from Lemon Pop (LOL their name is lemon pop.... lemon popsicle... get it?) so I offered 225 tbt, 25 less than asking price.  They said yes, and I sent the tbt.  They sent me a poopsicle.
> *
> ...



Omg that's a great story ahahahaha!! When you said "collect them all" I thought of "Gotta catch them all!" from Pokemon ahahaha XD 

I'll update your Quest Log now! c:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg that's a great story ahahahaha!! When you said "collect them all" I thought of "Gotta catch them all!" from Pokemon ahahaha XD
> 
> I'll update your Quest Log now! c:



XD Thank you!  And haha yes!!! That was a secret reference to Pokemon  I'm glad someone *caught* it!


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 23, 2015)

Blackjack's Quest:

I saw a post on a different thread by Miharu, and was scrolling past, when I saw the TP banner. I clicked on it and viewed the overwhelming-ness of the posts. I joined the freezing list, and the next day someone offered me the popsicle for 2,200. I snagged it up and joined a day after seeing it!

Just for fun, but did you add the 20 PPS to my total? Or am i getting it now since I posted a story?

I'm just a bit confused ;=;


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

My Popsicle Story:

During my travels in the world of Beltri Forica, I encountered a hyperactive fairy named Mimiharu. She popped up in front of my face and laughed "Ahahaha" before proceeding to ask me how my day was, she then giggled again. I replied with it being fruitless and wish I had a blueberry. Her face lit up as she procured a peculiar object from the deepest depth of her mouth. By the gods, it was the mythical Bluuburry Purpsackle! I pleaded for her to exchange me the artifact for a few silver and gold. Instead, she made another offer, "Get me my tbt and pp, and this sticky stick thing will be for thee!" She said while smiling uncontrollably. I immediately pulled from my the back of my skull a few pieces of my teeth and emptied out my peepee into a bottle. "Here you are", I said with starstruck eyes, "Now for my yumyums!" And so, I now have acquired my booberry ice cream thing. The fairy then flew away into some pink cloud, most likely to play with dancing unicorns and flying narwhals, never to be seen again.


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 23, 2015)

Good luck to those trying to get the 1,400 TBT from that thread!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 23, 2015)

YASSS this is my 2,500th post!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahahhaa I didn't notice that typo until they pointed it out omg XD Also your Quest Log has been updated!



Thanks! I tried to enhance the imagery because that's very important to a story!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 23, 2015)

eyy all!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> eyy all!



Hi fellow birb, how are you~? c:


----------



## Damniel (Sep 23, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> eyy all!



Hey!!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD Thank you!  And haha yes!!! That was a secret reference to Pokemon  I'm glad someone *caught* it!


HAHAHA YESSS!! Glad I did!! And omg the 1.4k giveaway happening right now is INTENSE XD



Blackjack said:


> Blackjack's Quest:
> 
> I saw a post on a different thread by Miharu, and was scrolling past, when I saw the TP banner. I clicked on it and viewed the overwhelming-ness of the posts. I joined the freezing list, and the next day someone offered me the popsicle for 2,200. I snagged it up and joined a day after seeing it!
> 
> ...


D'awww that's a great story!! I'm so happy you became one of our members! x] 

Yup!! The 20 pps has already been added! You didn't even have to do your quest for it to be added!  It's automatically added once the Quest is up in the Quest Board! x] You can find the amount added under your "Log" and it shows all the quests you have done/completed and etc!



Alby-Kun said:


> My Popsicle Story:
> 
> During my travels in the world of Beltri Forica, I encountered a hyperactive fairy named Mimiharu. She popped up in front of my face and laughed "Ahahaha" before proceeding to ask me how my day was, she then giggled again. I replied with it being fruitless and wish I had a blueberry. Her face lit up as she procured a peculiar object from the deepest depth of her mouth. By the gods, it was the mythical Bluuburry Purpsackle! I pleaded for her to exchange me the artifact for a few silver and gold. Instead, she made another offer, "Get me my tbt and pp, and this sticky stick thing will be for thee!" She said while smiling uncontrollably. I immediately pulled from my the back of my skull a few pieces of my teeth and emptied out my peepee into a bottle. "Here you are", I said with starstruck eyes, "Now for my yumyums!" And so, I now have acquired my booberry ice cream thing. The fairy then flew away into some pink cloud, most likely to play with dancing unicorns and flying narwhals, never to be seen again.


OMFG AHAHAHAHA OMG WHAT DID I JUST READ XD This was so creative ahahahaha I love it! Omfg XD I can't stop laughing ahahaha!!



Blackjack said:


> Good luck to those trying to get the 1,400 TBT from that thread!


Thanks!! It's literally war in there! LOL



Lucanosa said:


> YASSS this is my 2,500th post!


CONGRATS ON YOUR 2.5k POSTS!!!! 



Call me Daniel said:


> Thanks! I tried to enhance the imagery because that's very important to a story!


It certainly made it interesting and fun to read!! 



The Hidden Owl said:


> eyy all!


OWLLL HII!!!!! Good luck on the 1.4k giveaway!!! I saw you there too!! Hahahah it's so intense!! XD

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'll be updating your Quest Logs again once this 1.4k giveaway event on the TBT Market place ends! XD Hahaha It's literally a war zone in there!! XD


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 23, 2015)

^ Tell me about it. I've posted 5 times. I am never winning this thing!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> ^ Tell me about it. I've posted 5 times. I am never winning this thing!



I'm on my 93rd entry ahaha and I started out late XD 

Also you'll be surprised! Sometimes people are really lucky and wins with only 1 entry!! XD


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm on my 93rd entry ahaha and I started out late XD
> 
> Also you'll be surprised! Sometimes people are really lucky and wins with only 1 entry!! XD



That would be a miracle!
--------

I was the 5th person to post on that :3 [proof]


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> That would be a miracle!
> --------
> 
> I was the 5th person to post on that :3 [proof]



Yeah!! Hahaha well it's definitely not impossible to win, it's just unlikely!  Wishing you luck as well! x]


----------



## Albuns (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HAHAHA YESSS!! Glad I did!! And omg the 1.4k giveaway happening right now is INTENSE XD
> 
> 
> D'awww that's a great story!! I'm so happy you became one of our members! x]
> ...



Ehuehuehue, glad you liked it! :3


----------



## Damniel (Sep 23, 2015)

That thread must be on something it's nuts!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> i think i have a popsicle
> 
> edit: i DO MAY I JOIN YOUR RANKS



Haha welcome new member!


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2015)

i think i have a popsicle

edit: i DO MAY I JOIN YOUR RANKS


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ehuehuehue, glad you liked it! :3


I DID!! HAHA!! Also your Quest Log is now up to date! 



Beary said:


> i think i have a popsicle
> 
> edit: i DO MAY I JOIN YOUR RANKS


WOOO!!! WELCOME TO TEAM POPSICLE!!!!  I'll add you to the Official Roster now!! Is there a certain color you'll like your name to be? B]


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I DID!! HAHA!! Also your Quest Log is now up to date!
> 
> 
> WOOO!!! WELCOME TO TEAM POPSICLE!!!!  I'll add you to the Official Roster now!! Is there a certain color you'll like your name to be? B]


nah any color is fine <3


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 23, 2015)

Welcome Beary!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

Beary said:


> nah any color is fine <3



Added! x] Welcome to TP Beary! We are glad to have you here!  Also I love your Catbus icon <3 Studio Ghibli for life!! <3


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey guys, I am currently auctioning off 8 Pear Collectibles and my Waluigi Easter Egg Collectible.

If you guys wish to bid on it, go for it! If not, a bump is always appreciated!!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 23, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Hey guys, I am currently auctioning off 8 Pear Collectibles and my Waluigi Easter Egg Collectible.
> 
> If you guys wish to bid on it, go for it! If not, a bump is always appreciated!!



Mwuahaha I've already bidded for the pears!  Ahahaha! Good luck with the egg!!

Also be careful with bumps! I don't want to see you getting in trouble! But normally I believe best time to bump a thread is after 2 hours has passed! c:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I'm heading out to eat some pizza at Blaze Pizza!! I'll be back! Have fun chatting with each other! x]


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Mwuahaha I've already bidded for the pears!  Ahahaha! Good luck with the egg!!
> 
> Also be careful with bumps! I don't want to see you getting in trouble! But normally I believe best time to bump a thread is after 2 hours has passed! c:
> 
> ...



Ah, thanks for the heads up! I have no idea what I am having for dinner, but pizza sounds good! Enjoy!

Also, may I request a badge? cX


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2015)

Thank you guys <3


----------



## Jacob (Sep 23, 2015)

Welcome Beary!! Glad to have you!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 23, 2015)

How has your day been going beary?


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2015)

pretty good, thank you c:
finished a lot of stuff that I needed to do


----------



## Damniel (Sep 23, 2015)

Beary said:


> pretty good, thank you c:
> finished a lot of stuff that I needed to do



Me too I didn't finish my homework I have free periods though so o can do it there


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 23, 2015)

Beary said:


> i think i have a popsicle
> 
> edit: i DO MAY I JOIN YOUR RANKS



Welcome to Team Popsicle  come and chat anytime!

~~~~~

I just got home ;-; I'm tired.  Glad to see someone win the 1.4k giveaway 
How are y'all doing tonight?


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 23, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Welcome to Team Popsicle  come and chat anytime!
> 
> ~~~~~
> 
> ...



Not bad, just chillin', watching science vids on youtube. WBU?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 23, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Not bad, just chillin', watching science vids on youtube. WBU?



Nice, and about to go to bed, I have to wake up and help at the new house tomorrow.

I'll see y'all in the morning


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 23, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Nice, and about to go to bed, I have to wake up and help at the new house tomorrow.
> 
> I'll see y'all in the morning



Cya!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 24, 2015)

Welcome, we're BEARY pleased to meet you!
I'm sorry for making that joke, please don't hate me.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 24, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Ah, thanks for the heads up! I have no idea what I am having for dinner, but pizza sounds good! Enjoy!
> 
> Also, may I request a badge? cX


Ahh!! We wanted pizza ahahaha but I fell asleep XD Whoops ahahha I just woke up from my pretty long nap ahahaha!

And yes you may! Just know it won't be finished until I finish Lizzy's, Alby's and then you are next on the list!  Is there a certain anime character you'll like on the badge? Or would you just like one like Lucanosa's where there's only your username and a nice background? c: 



Lucanosa said:


> Nice, and about to go to bed, I have to wake up and help at the new house tomorrow.
> 
> I'll see y'all in the morning


Goodnight! <3 Talk to you in the morning! 



Alby-Kun said:


> Welcome, we're BEARY pleased to meet you!
> I'm sorry for making that joke, please don't hate me.


LOL!!! Omg Alby xD


----------



## Miharu (Sep 24, 2015)

Frick I didn't know there was a 50k character limit to posts : 'D I tried updating my OP since we have new rewards that'll be added and I finished a badge for lizzy : 'D Now I must think of where to move some of these posts or delete some not necessary ahaha

I'm thinking of making a blog on the blog tree here and using that as where I'll post all the Signatures/Badges/Banners/GFX maybe, and if it gets cramped up in the future again I'll just move the Quests to a blog : 'D We really need a group now rip 

Ahahahaha XD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Frick I didn't know there was a 50k character limit to posts : 'D I tried updating my OP since we have new rewards that'll be added and I finished a badge for lizzy : 'D Now I must think of where to move some of these posts or delete some not necessary ahaha
> 
> I'm thinking of making a blog on the blog tree here and using that as where I'll post all the Signatures/Badges/Banners/GFX maybe, and if it gets cramped up in the future again I'll just move the Quests to a blog : 'D We really need a group now rip
> 
> Ahahahaha XD



that sucks! D:
might have to re-organize some stuff around or shorten etc... s:


----------



## Miharu (Sep 24, 2015)

naekoya said:


> that sucks! D:
> might have to re-organize some stuff around or shorten etc... s:



Yeah : 'D Also Blog Tree doesn't work LOL The GFX section reached over the limit for the blog
"The text that you have entered is too long (10920 characters). Please shorten it to 10000 characters long." rip 
I'm thinking of making another Thread then : 'D But idk ahaha cause even if I re-organize some things on the OP or shorten, I'm still going to need more room in the future for future giveaways/updates/etc : 'D So it'll only be a temp fix also I don't think I could shorten anything else since most things are shortened as much as possible already rip

-ponders-


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 24, 2015)

Omg I was up all day so I went to sleep and now its 1:43 now ima be up all night again and day lol


----------



## Miharu (Sep 24, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Omg I was up all day so I went to sleep and now its 1:43 now ima be up all night again and day lol



LOL OMG DEATH Your sleep schedule is so off ahahaha!! Honestly I can't really complain since I took a nap at 7pm and woke up at 10:30pm and now I'm awake ahahaha

Morning though!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL OMG DEATH Your sleep schedule is so off ahahaha!! Honestly I can't really complain since I took a nap at 7pm and woke up at 10:30pm and now I'm awake ahahaha
> 
> Morning though!



Morning to you. But im up because my mom because she went to buy me tacos at 1:40 otherwise i would wake up at 4am or something like that. Well anyways how are you doing?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> LOL OMG DEATH Your sleep schedule is so off ahahaha!! Honestly I can't really complain since I took a nap at 7pm and woke up at 10:30pm and now I'm awake ahahaha
> 
> Morning though!



Morning to you. But im up because my mom because she went to buy me tacos at 1:40 otherwise i would wake up at 4am or something like that. Well anyways how are you doing?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 24, 2015)

✧ All Member's Badges have now been moved to this link here! I had to move it since my OP exceeded 50k characters : 'D Sorry guys! If I had known there was a limit of 50k characters I would have reserved more than 1 posts when I made Team Popsicle. 

All Team Popsicle member's badges will all be posted on this blog here!

✧ New Quests rewards will be added sometime this week! If by any chance you'll like to offer rewards for members, feel free to PM me about it!  

✧ New rule added to my OP: For Reward rules, please scroll below to the "Quests" section and click on "Quests Content" then you'll see "Rewards" and click on that to read the rules regarding the rewards

✧ The "Rewards" section in the Quests section has been updated with a lot of information and rules! Please head on there to read it! c: 

✧ Badge Pick-Up for lizzy541! 






```
[URL="http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?314036-Recruiting-Popsicle-Members!-l-Buying-Popsicles-l-Selling-Collectibles!-l-%26%238736%3B(-%26%235147%3B-%26%2312301%3B%26%238736%3B)%26%2365343%3B"][img]http://i.imgur.com/LKO2eBd.png[/img][/URL]
```
​


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 24, 2015)

im hoping for a shop restock soon lol


----------



## Damniel (Sep 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Frick I didn't know there was a 50k character limit to posts : 'D I tried updating my OP since we have new rewards that'll be added and I finished a badge for lizzy : 'D Now I must think of where to move some of these posts or delete some not necessary ahaha
> 
> I'm thinking of making a blog on the blog tree here and using that as where I'll post all the Signatures/Badges/Banners/GFX maybe, and if it gets cramped up in the future again I'll just move the Quests to a blog : 'D We really need a group now rip
> 
> Ahahahaha XD



Maybe move of of your sections/rules to Jacobs op?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 24, 2015)

miharu why dont you make an art dump in the museum and post everyones badges there and post the link to it so they can go there to pick it up?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 24, 2015)

Hey guys! It's almost the weekend!!!!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 24, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys! It's almost the weekend!!!!



yeah one more day yay!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 24, 2015)

lol is everyone asleep?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 24, 2015)

Nuuurp, mooorning~


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yeah : 'D Also Blog Tree doesn't work LOL The GFX section reached over the limit for the blog
> "The text that you have entered is too long (10920 characters). Please shorten it to 10000 characters long." rip
> I'm thinking of making another Thread then : 'D But idk ahaha cause even if I re-organize some things on the OP or shorten, I'm still going to need more room in the future for future giveaways/updates/etc : 'D So it'll only be a temp fix also I don't think I could shorten anything else since most things are shortened as much as possible already rip
> 
> -ponders-



;o; you could always use a Google Document and store quests/quest info there
and also store badges too



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> lol is everyone asleep?



nope I'm awake rip

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Nuuurp, mooorning~



good morning-


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 24, 2015)

Oh No My...... info is gonna get leaked gotta quit tbt!!! and hey alby hows it going


----------



## Albuns (Sep 24, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ;o; you could always use a Google Document and store quests/quest info there
> and also store badges too
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Luca, how are you?

- - - Post Merge - - -



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oh No My...... info is gonna get leaked gotta quit tbt!!! and hey alby hows it going



Wait, why would it get leaked? o.o


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 24, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hey Luca, how are you?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



wait wait how much do you know?


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 24, 2015)

Morning guys ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -

YEAH! JUST SOLD THE WALUIGI EGG, 1,400 TBT!!!!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 24, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> wait wait how much do you know?



Nothing at all, I only asked because you mentioned.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 24, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Nothing at all, I only asked because you mentioned.



.......if anyone else knows anything I am quiting!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oh No My...... info is gonna get leaked gotta quit tbt!!! and hey alby hows it going



;_; I'll hate seeing another TBT-er leave



Alby-Kun said:


> Hey Luca, how are you?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Heyo!  I'm doing good, hbu?



Blackjack said:


> Morning guys ^-^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> YEAH! JUST SOLD THE WALUIGI EGG, 1,400 TBT!!!!



Morning, and congrats! 8D whatcha gonna spend the tbt on?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 24, 2015)

.......My Information is Highly Classified! No one must know anything about me!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 24, 2015)

I did so well on all my exams this week I'm so happy!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 24, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I did so well on all my exams this week I'm so happy!



Yay! thats good to hear!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I did so well on all my exams this week I'm so happy!



Aye, congrats!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 24, 2015)

Do you guys know how much Togepi Eggs go for?
I want 10 lol xP


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Do you guys know how much Togepi Eggs go for?
> I want 10 lol xP



I checked the guide, and it says 1.5k-2k tbt per
I wish the stupid inflation would go down ;-;


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 24, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I checked the guide, and it says 1.5k-2k tbt per
> I wish the stupid inflation would go down ;-;



lol same thats like 20k tbt.Dx


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> lol same thats like 20k tbt.Dx



o: I can't wait till the halloween/christmas events.  if they release new collectibles, they'll probably be inflated since no one will know if they get re-released again next year.  we might be able to get tbt from that :/


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 24, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> o: I can't wait till the halloween/christmas events.  if they release new collectibles, they'll probably be inflated since no one will know if they get re-released again next year.  we might be able to get tbt from that :/



hopefully also dont you gtg soon to help with the house?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> hopefully also dont you gtg soon to help with the house?



no, today we're gonna go later around noon so I can stick around for awhile and chat

ughhh I almost blew 200 tbt on a bunch of pears >,> I seriously need to stop spending it


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 24, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> no, today we're gonna go later around noon so I can stick around for awhile and chat
> 
> ughhh I almost blew 200 tbt on a bunch of pears >,> I seriously need to stop spending it



Ik everytime I get a lot I spend it on art.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ik everytime I get a lot I spend it on art.



I'm not really interested in much art, just collecting all of the collectibles plus extras xD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 24, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I'm not really interested in much art, just collecting all of the collectibles plus extras xD



I mainly only like art of my oc and fav games tho.


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 24, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Morning, and congrats! 8D whatcha gonna spend the tbt on?



Probably on collectibles once they restock!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 24, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Maybe move of of your sections/rules to Jacobs op?


I've already moved the sections that wasn't needed on my OP to Jacob's a while back ago when we were organizing our OPs to make it more simple and easy to understand ; v; Same with the rules, I've already moved all the rules that belongs to Jacob's OP over there. I looked through and there isn't anything else I could move since it belongs on my OP ; v ; 



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> miharu why dont you make an art dump in the museum and post everyones badges there and post the link to it so they can go there to pick it up?


 I was actually thinking about that! But then there'll be 2 separate galleries I already have ahahaha XD



Lucanosa said:


> ;o; you could always use a Google Document and store quests/quest info there
> and also store badges too


Thanks for the suggestion! XD I don't use my google account often though and I'll prefer TP's OP to stay in tbt than having others go offsite for it XD I also want to keep Quests on the OP since it's more often used and updated. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you so much for the suggestion you 3! I truly appreciate it! x] I'll be thinking about this for a while! But do you think I should move ALL of the Signatures/Banners/Badges/GFX section to the Museum section and call it "Team Popsicle's GFX"? O: Or should I just stick with the Blog where only the member's badges are there? I'll like your opinion on this! Please and thanks! 



Blackjack said:


> YEAH! JUST SOLD THE WALUIGI EGG, 1,400 TBT!!!!


CONGRATSS!!!!!!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I've already moved the sections that wasn't needed on my OP to Jacob's a while back ago when we were organizing our OPs to make it more simple and easy to understand ; v; Same with the rules, I've already moved all the rules that belongs to Jacob's OP over there. I looked through and there isn't anything else I could move since it belongs on my OP ; v ;
> 
> I was actually thinking about that! But then there'll be 2 separate galleries I already have ahahaha XD
> 
> ...



No problem!  And if it'll free up more space here for more things, and if they're not used that often, then I would move them all.

~

ALSO and important side note..... D3athsdoppelganger gave me his popsicle since he might be going on hiatus or quitting TBT..... but I remember he won it from a TP giveaway, so I just wanted to let you know that I won't be selling it (since it's still technically a TP popsicle, and I want to keep it anyways) but to update the OP unless he asks for it back

;-; some drama went on where an account was banned.... so I'm guessing giving the popsicle was part of the deal I made with him, I'm assuming.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 24, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> No problem!  And if it'll free up more space here for more things, and if they're not used that often, then I would move them all.
> 
> ~
> 
> ...


Ohh!! So should I keep it on the blog or make a new thread in the museum for all the GFX section for TP? c: 

Thanks for the important note! Death actually also sent me a PM regarding this! XD And thanks letting me know you won't sell it! <3 

Wait his account got banned? o ___ o

Also he sent me 2 pms, one PM which notified me he gave you his popsicle, the other is that he's going to ask for it back since he actually won't go hiatus ahaha I'll have you guys discuss it out and see what's going on! Just keep me updated <3 Thanks!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 24, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> No problem!  And if it'll free up more space here for more things, and if they're not used that often, then I would move them all.
> 
> ~
> 
> ...



Wait... an account got banned? May I ask what happened? o.o


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Wait... an account got banned? May I ask what happened? o.o



I'd rather not discuss it.....


----------



## Miharu (Sep 24, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Maybe make a thread for it since that way people can also share their TP art donations and such and discuss it!  Plus it'll help keep it all organized (maybe add a link to it in the OP so we can get to it in case it doesn't get bumped)
> 
> And o: ahh so he wants it back? XD looks like the deal is being broken then haha!  No worries~  We'll discuss it once he gets back on.  And why would he say he's not going on hiatus if he's giving away all of his TBT? O: strange
> 
> ...


Alright! I'll go ahead and do that <3 That does sound like a great idea! c: OH! LOL NO WORRIES AHAHAHA I definitely plan on linking it to the other thread for sure! (If anything to make it look fancy, when I have time I'll make a nice looking banner to link it to B] ) 

I'll go ahead and create that thread in the Museum now!  Thanks for your input! B] 

And yeah! At least that's what he said on the second PM he sent me 3 hours ago XD I'm surprised he didn't send you another PM regarding that hahaha

WOO! STORY TIME <3


----------



## Albuns (Sep 24, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Maybe make a thread for it since that way people can also share their TP art donations and such and discuss it!  Plus it'll help keep it all organized (maybe add a link to it in the OP so we can get to it in case it doesn't get bumped)
> 
> And o: ahh so he wants it back? XD looks like the deal is being broken then haha!  No worries~  We'll discuss it once he gets back on.  And why would he say he's not going on hiatus if he's giving away all of his TBT? O: strange
> 
> ...



Yaaay~ story tiime! (\owo/)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

mmm I want fudgsicles

-magic wand of deletion  -


----------



## Albuns (Sep 24, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> edited it, refresh and scroll up
> 
> and get your fudgesicles and popcorn ready! c:



:C You think things would've turned out better if Tina hadn't known?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> :C You think things would've turned out better if Tina hadn't known?



known what??

-magic wand of deletion  -


----------



## Albuns (Sep 24, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> At first, yes, but then later she told me that she already had suspicions of his alt account, so I think I just sped up his fate :/  I still feel really horrible about it even though it's not my fault ;_;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> That, and I remembered mods/admins can read PMs (at least as far as I'm concerned they can; for purposes of watching for alt. accounts)



Ah, so it was kinda inevitable... dang. :/


----------



## Damniel (Sep 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohh!! So should I keep it on the blog or make a new thread in the museum for all the GFX section for TP? c:
> 
> Thanks for the important note! Death actually also sent me a PM regarding this! XD And thanks letting me know you won't sell it! <3
> 
> ...



I think a gfx thread would be better, you can keep it more organized and it would be easier to view for anyone looking in the museum.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 24, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Maybe make a thread for it since that way people can also share their TP art donations and such and discuss it!  Plus it'll help keep it all organized (maybe add a link to it in the OP so we can get to it in case it doesn't get bumped)
> 
> And o: ahh so he wants it back? XD looks like the deal is being broken then haha!  No worries~  We'll discuss it once he gets back on.  And why would he say he's not going on hiatus if he's giving away all of his TBT? O: strange
> 
> ...



-magical wand of deletion- 

As for the PM, he sent it to me at 9:04am this morning PST time.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 24, 2015)

-Magic wand of erasure-


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ah, so it was kinda inevitable... dang. :/



o_0 ?? 

-magic wand of deletion  -


----------



## Miharu (Sep 24, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I think a gfx thread would be better, you can keep it more organized and it would be easier to view for anyone looking in the museum.


Great! I just made one now! x] Waiting for 30 minutes to pass on there so I could reserve another space in case I exceed the 50k limit again LOL



Lucanosa said:


> yeah...
> 
> @Miharu: -magic wand of deletion  -



I just edited all of mine as well B]

And wow yeah :c Then you made the right choice. Thanks for editing btw! <3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Great! I just made one now! x] Waiting for 30 minutes to pass on there so I could reserve another space in case I exceed the 50k limit again LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XD okay

-magic wand of deletion  -


----------



## Miharu (Sep 24, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD okay
> -magic wand of deletion  -



Ahh yeah! Well since it was a deal you guys made between the two of you, it's up to you whether or not you'll like to give it back or not. -magic wand of deletion  -


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahh yeah! Well since it was a deal you guys made between the two of you, it's up to you whether or not you'll like to give it back or not. It's not good to break deals :x And I can see why you made that deal, it was to try to convince him not to do it right? ; v;



;___;

-magic wand of deletion  -


----------



## Miharu (Sep 24, 2015)

-magic wand of deletion  -

How is everyone doing today? B]


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Naw you did the right thing. ; v; You tried warning him many times, but it didn't get through, the mods would have figured it out since the IP address would be the same. Also they can check the log in dates of each account, so it wouldn't be hard to guess. ; v ;
> 
> But now let's stop talking about this x] I'll do the magic of deletion again after 5 minutes ahahhaa
> 
> How is everyone doing today? B]



Okay ;-;

I'm doing fair today, other than something that happened xD
how about you?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Naw you did the right thing. ; v; You tried warning him many times, but it didn't get through, the mods would have figured it out since the IP address would be the same. Also they can check the log in dates of each account, so it wouldn't be hard to guess. ; v ;
> 
> But now let's stop talking about this x] I'll do the magic of deletion again after 5 minutes ahahhaa
> 
> How is everyone doing today? B]



I'm doing okay, just trying to find something to do at this point. xD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I'm doing okay, just trying to find something to do at this point. xD



:3 hmmm me too.  I'm probably gonna stalk TP and chat with whoever is here


----------



## Albuns (Sep 24, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> :3 hmmm me too.  I'm probably gonna stalk TP and chat with whoever is here



I'm probably going to just play Brave Frontier


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I'm probably going to just play Brave Frontier



:3: hmmm I need an online game to play with no download

any suggestions? (besides Facebook games xD)


----------



## Albuns (Sep 24, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> :3: hmmm I need an online game to play with no download
> 
> any suggestions? (besides Facebook games xD)



Hm... haven't touched a browser MMO in years.
I think the last one I played was Sacred Seasons, but that died out a looong time ago. xD


----------



## Miharu (Sep 24, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Okay ;-;
> 
> I'm doing fair today, other than something that happened xD
> how about you?


That's good! I'm doing great! About to head out to get some free pizza mwuahahha!! So sorry if I respond late! XD 



Alby-Kun said:


> I'm doing okay, just trying to find something to do at this point. xD


Doodle! B] Mwuahahaha!! XD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> That's good! I'm doing great! About to head out to get some free pizza mwuahahha!! So sorry if I respond late! XD
> 
> 
> Doodle! B] Mwuahahaha!! XD



Awh, but I'm too laaaaaazy~


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hm... haven't touched a browser MMO in years.
> I think the last one I played was Sacred Seasons, but that died out a looong time ago. xD



darn xD I might have to try Runescape again LOL but that almost crashed an old computer so I'll have to wait till I get a new laptop :3



Miharu said:


> That's good! I'm doing great! About to head out to get some free pizza mwuahahha!! So sorry if I respond late! XD
> 
> 
> Doodle! B] Mwuahahaha!! XD



Ooo how'd you get free pizza!?  Tell me _all_ of your secrets Have fun 

If only I had a notepad.... it's back at the old house.


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 24, 2015)

I finally have what I have wanted most this past week: Apple cider. I am still on the lookout for the elusive yogos


----------



## Damniel (Sep 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Great! I just made one now! x] Waiting for 30 minutes to pass on there so I could reserve another space in case I exceed the 50k limit again LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's awesome I'll be checking out the thread soon! I have no homework woo!


----------



## himeki (Sep 24, 2015)

Sorry I haven't been on today!



note to self: never use desktop late at night!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 24, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Awh, but I'm too laaaaaazy~


Shhhh stop being lazy! B] Jk ahahaha be lazy all you want cause I'm a lazy potato too  Ahhahaa



Lucanosa said:


> Ooo how'd you get free pizza!?  Tell me _all_ of your secrets Have fun
> 
> If only I had a notepad.... it's back at the old house.


Story Time! XD

Funny thing is, there was this new pizza place that opened up here called Blaze Pizza! Last week we got a "Free pizza" coupon in the mail from them! My boyfriend and I thought it was super suspicious because you know how there are normally those small fonts stating something along the lines of "If you purchase x and x, you get a free pizza!" We thought it was something like that! We checked everywhere on that coupon, but it didn't say anything about it LOL Then we thought "You know what, maybe it's like a SUPER tiny mini version of the pizza they are selling..." since some places also do that, where if it's free you get like a tiny free version of said item ahahaha

We also thought why would a new place hand out FREE pizza so soon? Does it suck? Do they not taste good? We didn't know, but decided to give it a shot because we HAVE heard from people that Blaze Pizza was really good ahahaha We also checked the reviews and it was 4 stars out of 5. So last week we decided to go and try it with that free coupon! And omg there was nothing suspicious about it at all! We asked the lady and they straight up said, "Yup! It's a free pizza for anything on our menu!" We were like HOLY LOL The regular pizzas are all $7.95 and so is the custom pizzas you can have them make yourself! So for the custom pizza (Build your own) you watch them move the pizza dough along the lines and choose what toppings, sauce, cheese, etc you want. Great thing about the place is you can have AS MUCH TOPPINGS AS YOU WANT!! No extra charge!! Even bacon, meat, etc!! The size was a great size for the price as well!! I'll say it's like a medium size pizza from Dominos! 

So we got all the toppings we wanted and watch them put it in the flames ahaha they have this flame oven thingy where they put it in and it sits by a fire to cook. It's pretty awesome! As for the taste 10/10! I have to say it's the best pizza place here!!

Funny thing is, yesterday we got ANOTHER free coupon from the place and we were so shocked ahahaha! We asked our friends if they got any as well, and they said no XD (But they live like on the other side of town, so I'm assuming this pizza place is only sending the free coupons to customers who live less than 10 minutes away from their shop) Ahahaha



MissLily123 said:


> I finally have what I have wanted most this past week: Apple cider. I am still on the lookout for the elusive yogos


NICEEE!!! What brand of apple cider was it?? XD
And omg yess yogos!! I haven't seen any yet ; v ; Still looking as well!! Good luck on your search!



Call me Daniel said:


> That's awesome I'll be checking out the thread soon! I have no homework woo!


Sweet!!!  And WOO! Congrats on no homework!!



MayorEvvie said:


> Sorry I haven't been on today!
> 
> 
> 
> note to self: never use desktop late at night!



D'awww no need to be sorry!! Welcome back!! And omg ahaha how late did you stay up? XD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Shhhh stop being lazy! B] Jk ahahaha be lazy all you want cause I'm a lazy potato too  Ahhahaa
> 
> 
> Story Time! XD
> ...



You and your luck, I'd love two day's worth of meat-topped pizza~! T ^ T


----------



## himeki (Sep 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Shhhh stop being lazy! B] Jk ahahaha be lazy all you want cause I'm a lazy potato too  Ahhahaa
> 
> 
> Story Time! XD
> ...



my mom caught me at 3 am whaps


Buuuut youre stuck with me all day tomorrow muhahaha!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 24, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> You and your luck, I'd love two day's worth of meat-topped pizza~! T ^ T


YESSS!! Ahaha well what we got was: Regular red sauce, mozzarella cheese & parmesan cheese, pepperoni, mushrooms, black olives, and garlic on our pizza! It was delicious ahahaha! What was nice was you could ask them to keep adding on any toppings until you are satisfied 



MayorEvvie said:


> my mom caught me at 3 am whaps
> 
> 
> Buuuut youre stuck with me all day tomorrow muhahaha!


Oh gosh!! ; __ ; That sucks!! I remember when I was small and I used to play on my gameboy/DS lite all day and all night, I would sneak under my covers and play my games ahaha then when I heard the door opening I would quickly shut my DS/gameboy and not move an inch HAHA I think I was only caught once because I wasn't quick enough ahahaha

WOO!~ B]


----------



## Albuns (Sep 24, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> my mom caught me at 3 am whaps
> 
> 
> Buuuut youre stuck with me all day tomorrow muhahaha!



Why were you up to 3am, more so, how?!
I can barely stay up to 1... .__.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> YESSS!! Ahaha well what we got was: Regular red sauce, mozzarella cheese & parmesan cheese, pepperoni, mushrooms, black olives, and garlic on our pizza! It was delicious ahahaha! What was nice was you could ask them to keep adding on any toppings until you are satisfied
> 
> 
> Oh gosh!! ; __ ; That sucks!! I remember when I was small and I used to play on my gameboy/DS lite all day and all night, I would sneak under my covers and play my games ahaha then when I heard the door opening I would quickly shut my DS/gameboy and not move an inch HAHA I think I was only caught once because I wasn't quick enough ahahaha
> ...



Stooop, you're making me hungry~ ; u ;


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I finally have what I have wanted most this past week: Apple cider. I am still on the lookout for the elusive yogos



I've had vinegar this week, I don't know if that counts! xD
And yogos always looked so good!  I wish I would've tried them


----------



## himeki (Sep 24, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Why were you up to 3am, more so, how?!
> I can barely stay up to 1... .__.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



blame tbt


@Miharu OMG I DID THE SAME

tbh typing on a 3ds because she took my phone haha. Its hard with a desktop to get changed and run into bed LMAO!


And, the joys of a cold! No school, hone alone and my bessie is staying over tomorrow! c:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Shhhh stop being lazy! B] Jk ahahaha be lazy all you want cause I'm a lazy potato too  Ahhahaa
> 
> 
> Story Time! XD
> ...



;O; you need to ship me a free pizza!!! I haven't had pizza in so long x0

Do they do overnight?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 24, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> blame tbt
> 
> 
> @Miharu OMG I DID THE SAME
> ...



What's the temperature like where you are? It's still not cold enough here. :/


----------



## himeki (Sep 24, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> What's the temperature like where you are? It's still not cold enough here. :/



no i have a tiny cold but i extaggerated


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oh gosh!! ; __ ; That sucks!! I remember when I was small and I used to play on my gameboy/DS lite all day and all night, I would sneak under my covers and play my games ahaha then when I heard the door opening I would quickly shut my DS/gameboy and not move an inch HAHA I think I was only caught once because I wasn't quick enough ahahaha
> 
> WOO!~ B]



I used to do that a lot, and sometimes if I can't sleep I still do it!  It always made the games more fun because it added an extra level of excitement cx


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Shhhh stop being lazy! B] Jk ahahaha be lazy all you want cause I'm a lazy potato too  Ahhahaa
> 
> 
> Story Time! XD
> ...





Lucanosa said:


> I've had vinegar this week, I don't know if that counts! xD
> And yogos always looked so good!  I wish I would've tried them




Lol vinegar! And yogos are perfect. Also, Miharu the brand is just the Tops brand lol! (If you don't know what Tops is, it's a supermarket.)


----------



## Albuns (Sep 24, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> no i have a tiny cold but i extaggerated



Ah, get better then. 
But seriously, why can't it snow already? I want to be able to curl up in a ball when I sleep without having to turn on the AC.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 24, 2015)

✧ As you guys may already know, we now have moved the GFX section to the museum section of tbt! c: We have our own Team Popsicle GFX thread there and that's where I'll be posting all of your badges/GFX made from myself and from others! So please head on there if you ever want to see the GFX made for TP! Link for that certain thread is posted near the end of my OP!

✧ New Rule added to the Raffle's section!: You can sell your Popsicle that you have won after 3 months of when you received it! The dates you received it on will be posted next to your name under the "Past Winners" spoiler.

✧ New Rule added to my OP!: You may only use badges if you are on the Official Popsicle List, if you ever sell/give your popsicle away, you'll no longer be able to use the badge/GFX made exclusively for you until you get another one. However, if Team Popsicle were to ever disband, you may sell it right away if you want! c:​


----------



## roseflower (Sep 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ✧ As you guys may already know, we now have moved the GFX section to the museum section of tbt! c: We have our own Team Popsicle GFX thread there and that's where I'll be posting all of your badges/GFX made from myself and from others! So please head on there if you ever want to see the GFX made for TP! Link for that certain thread is posted near the end of my OP!
> 
> ✧ New Rule added to the Raffle's section!: You can sell your Popsicle that you have won after 3 months of when you received it! The dates you received it on will be posted next to your name under the "Past Winners" spoiler.
> 
> ✧ New Rule added to my OP!: You may only use badges if you are on the Official Popsicle List, if you ever sell/give your popsicle away, you'll no longer be able to use the badge/GFX made exclusively for you until you get another one. However, if Team Popsicle were to ever disband, you may sell it right away if you want! c:​



Hi Miharu, I?ll check out the new thread in the museum, that?s a great idea

Hi everybody!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 24, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Stooop, you're making me hungry~ ; u ;


Go eat! Ahahah I'm eating a fudgesicle now 



MayorEvvie said:


> @Miharu OMG I DID THE SAME
> 
> tbh typing on a 3ds because she took my phone haha. Its hard with a desktop to get changed and run into bed LMAO!
> 
> ...


LOL IKR?? I actually used to just use my laptop and just closed it as fast as possible when door opened ahaha but I was caught twice with it AHAHA Cause you can hear it turning off ahahaha I used to sleep with my laptop by my side so it didn't raise too much suspicion ahaha 



Lucanosa said:


> ;O; you need to ship me a free pizza!!! I haven't had pizza in so long x0
> 
> Do they do overnight?


They close at 10pm! XD And omg by the time pizza gets shipped to you, it'll be yucky! XD



Lucanosa said:


> I used to do that a lot, and sometimes if I can't sleep I still do it!  It always made the games more fun because it added an extra level of excitement cx


YESSSSS Ahahaha!! Sometimes I'll fall asleep with my DS on and that's how I'll get caught as well ahahaha



MissLily123 said:


> Lol vinegar! And yogos are perfect. Also, Miharu the brand is just the Tops brand lol! (If you don't know what Tops is, it's a supermarket.)


OHHH!! Got youuu!! I love the Martinelli's brand of apple cidar!! IT's so good <3



roseflower said:


> Hi Miharu, I?ll check out the new thread in the museum, that?s a great idea
> 
> Hi everybody!


Hi roseflower!!!  How are you doing today?? <3 Have you read all the new updates? ;D We have some mega big rewards now! B]


----------



## roseflower (Sep 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hi roseflower!!!  How are you doing today?? <3 Have you read all the new updates? ;D We have some mega big rewards now! B]


I?m doing pretty fine haha How about you?
And no I think I haven`t seen all the new updates, I?ll take a look now at the OP! A mega big reward I?m so curious now


----------



## Miharu (Sep 24, 2015)

roseflower said:


> I?m doing pretty fine haha How about you?
> And no I think I haven`t seen all the new updates, I?ll take a look now at the OP! A mega big reward I?m so curious now



That's great to hear!! And I'm doing great as well!! I just don't want to go to worrkk ahhh these days off were too short ahahah! Oh well XD Work in less than 2 hours hahaha!

Okay!  there's also some new rules added! c:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> They close at 10pm! XD And omg by the time pizza gets shipped to you, it'll be yucky! XD
> 
> YESSSSS Ahahaha!! Sometimes I'll fall asleep with my DS on and that's how I'll get caught as well ahahaha



;-; If you could spend TBT for IRL items, I would totally buy food.  Who else would buy/sell food? 

And YES XD I used to do that too!  I recently just stopped and now I do it with my laptop `u`

~Thinking of doing a mini-giveaway


----------



## Miharu (Sep 24, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ;-; If you could spend TBT for IRL items, I would totally buy food.  Who else would buy/sell food?
> 
> And YES XD I used to do that too!  I recently just stopped and now I do it with my laptop `u`
> 
> ~Thinking of doing a mini-giveaway


SAMEEEE ahahah food is too delicious to pass up <3 

HAHA NICEEE!!! I don't have to worry about hiding when I'm on late now B]

OHHH NICE!!! On the TBT Marketplace?  or here -wink wink- HAHA


----------



## roseflower (Sep 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> That's great to hear!! And I'm doing great as well!! I just don't want to go to worrkk ahhh these days off were too short ahahah! Oh well XD Work in less than 2 hours hahaha!
> 
> Okay!  there's also some new rules added! c:



I feel you, we need waaay more days off

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> ;-; If you could spend TBT for IRL items, I would totally buy food.  Who else would buy/sell food?
> 
> And YES XD I used to do that too!  I recently just stopped and now I do it with my laptop `u`
> 
> ~Thinking of doing a mini-giveaway



Hi Lucanosa!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> SAMEEEE ahahah food is too delicious to pass up <3
> 
> HAHA NICEEE!!! I don't have to worry about hiding when I'm on late now B]
> 
> OHHH NICE!!! On the TBT Marketplace?  or here -wink wink- HAHA



8D food collectibles tho are the closest, it's like trafficking foods online hahaha!

I usually don't get in trouble anymore, since I use it for school/foreign language and other things too

 I was gonna ask to make a quest I might do tbt marketplace tho

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> I feel you, we need waaay more days off
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Hi roseflower!  How are you?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 24, 2015)

roseflower said:


> I feel you, we need waaay more days off


Ikr? Hahaha XD I kind of want to just take a vacation off work ahaha! But earning money is always good <3 Just tiring ahaha! 



Lucanosa said:


> 8D food collectibles tho are the closest, it's like trafficking foods online hahaha!
> 
> I usually don't get in trouble anymore, since I use it for school/foreign language and other things too
> 
> I was gonna ask to make a quest I might do tbt marketplace tho


YESSS!!! Ahahaha!! What's your favorite food collectible? B] 

OHHH YESSS If you ever want to host a giveaway/quest just let me know via PM


----------



## roseflower (Sep 24, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> 8D food collectibles tho are the closest, it's like trafficking foods online hahaha!
> 
> I usually don't get in trouble anymore, since I use it for school/foreign language and other things too
> 
> ...



I?m fine thanks! How are you? I?m hungry now soo much food talk here haha


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ikr? Hahaha XD I kind of want to just take a vacation off work ahaha! But earning money is always good <3 Just tiring ahaha!
> 
> 
> YESSS!!! Ahahaha!! What's your favorite food collectible? B]
> ...



That's so hard!  I can't choose just one.  I personally like them all equally, but if I had to choose, then chocolate cake!  It looks really good!   (if only it had like a yellow/red background, it would look so much better!)

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> I?m fine thanks! How are you? I?m hungry now soo much food talk here haha



That's good!  And I'm good as well! :3 I just ate dinner haha!


----------



## roseflower (Sep 24, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> That's so hard!  I can't choose just one.  I personally like them all equally, but if I had to choose, then chocolate cake!  It looks really good!   (if only it had like a yellow/red background, it would look so much better!)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yup the chocolate cake looks so delicious^^


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Yup the chocolate cake looks so delicious^^



I know!  Hopefully in the next restock I can get one, but I'm actually saving and aiming towards a toy hammer 
I've always wanted one since the release, but never had the TBT.  Well now I do!

Also I submitted a quest ;D winner gets tbt!


----------



## roseflower (Sep 24, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I know!  Hopefully in the next restock I can get one, but I'm actually saving and aiming towards a toy hammer
> I've always wanted one since the release, but never had the TBT.  Well now I do!
> 
> Also I submitted a quest ;D winner gets tbt!



Good luck getting your hammer and choco cake, the toy hammer is so rare though, 
I hope you can snag one during the restocks c:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Good luck getting your hammer and choco cake, the toy hammer is so rare though,
> I hope you can snag one during the restocks c:



Thanks!  I'm a little scared tho tbh, if they release new collectibles for the Halloween and Christmas events, I'll probably spend all my TBT on those instead XD It's a hard decision I have to make


----------



## roseflower (Sep 24, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Thanks!  I'm a little scared tho tbh, if they release new collectibles for the Halloween and Christmas events, I'll probably spend all my TBT on those instead XD It's a hard decision I have to make



We don`t know yet. Maybe those new events are like the fire festival, where you have to participate to earn collectibles, like the blue and orange mote.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 24, 2015)

New Quest added by Lucanosa! c: Head on over to the Quest Board to see the contents!  

Also I'll be getting ready for work so sorry if I don't reply! Lucanosa will be giving the winner tbt himself once you win! Good luck you guys and have fun! 
​


----------



## roseflower (Sep 24, 2015)

I`ll try to participate, did I do this right? 
Redeeming Quest # Quest by Lucanosa: Guess What I Ate! #
I guess Pizza!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

roseflower said:


> I`ll try to participate, did I do this right?
> Redeeming Quest # Quest by Lucanosa: Guess What I Ate! #
> I guess Pizza!



Yes that's good!  ^^ You can just put "Quest by Lucanosa: Guess What I Ate!" or just "Quest by Lucanosa" anywhere in your post  *pssst use copy and paste*

And nope!  But I would like to have some pizza!


----------



## roseflower (Sep 24, 2015)

Ah I see hehe, I actually used copy and paste, I think I pasted too much
Pizza is always good^^


----------



## Damniel (Sep 24, 2015)

Quest by Lucanosa: Fruit salad?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 24, 2015)

Lucanosa's Quest: Steak? o:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Ah I see hehe, I actually used copy and paste, I think I pasted too much
> Pizza is always good^^



Yes! 



Call me Daniel said:


> Quest by Lucanosa: Fruit salad?





Alby-Kun said:


> Lucanosa's Quest: Steak? o:



nope and nope.  I'll let y'all guess a bit more before Hint #2 is released


----------



## Damniel (Sep 24, 2015)

Quest by Lucanosa: Pasta?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Quest by Lucanosa: Pasta?



Nope!

Hint #2: It's pastry-ish


----------



## Damniel (Sep 24, 2015)

Quest by Lucanosa:  chicken pot pie?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Quest by Lucanosa:  chicken pot pie?



Nope!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 24, 2015)

Quest by Lucanosaastry...well I doubt your have sweets for dinner so French cheese?


----------



## roseflower (Sep 24, 2015)

Going offline now, goodnight guys


----------



## Albuns (Sep 24, 2015)

Cake? o:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Quest by Lucanosaastry...well I doubt your have sweets for dinner so French cheese?



Well, I did have something with it earlier, but some may consider it a dessert



roseflower said:


> Going offline now, goodnight guys



Goodnight!  cya later!



Alby-Kun said:


> Cake? o:



I wish!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 24, 2015)

Hm... Fondue?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hm... Fondue?



;===; mmm I would like another pot of chocolate fondue

Nope


----------



## Damniel (Sep 24, 2015)

Quest by Lucanosa:Fruit turnovers?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Quest by Lucanosa:Fruit turnovers?



I like fruit, but not _that_ much.  Fruit turnovers are a turnover tbh

Nope


----------



## Damniel (Sep 24, 2015)

Quest by Lucanosa: 
Crepes?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Quest by Lucanosa:
> Crepes?



Nope

Hint #3: Breakfast

It should actually end now, but since no winner, I'll go until someone guesses correctly


----------



## Albuns (Sep 24, 2015)

Crossaint?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Crossaint?



Nope.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 24, 2015)

Muffin?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Muffin?



No.

Hint #4: If it's blue, it's hella nastay LOLOL


----------



## Damniel (Sep 24, 2015)

Quest by Lucanosa: oh my god
Waffles!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Quest by Lucanosa: oh my god
> Waffles!



>;D lmao no meme pain, no tbt gain!

I'll PM Miharu to update and add the pps

*Total pps awards:*
Call me Daniel - 30 pps + 10 tbt
Alby-kun - 15 pps
roseflower - 15 pps


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 24, 2015)

Since I can't win, I hope I can get points for doing it 

Quest by Lucanosa

Waffles


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 24, 2015)

Hiya lovelies!!! How is everyone!!! I've missed you all in my hiatus quest to get well!!!


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 24, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hiya lovelies!!! How is everyone!!! I've missed you all in my hiatus quest to get well!!!



You were sick too? My entire school is sick, including me 

but I am getting better.

How are you?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 24, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hiya lovelies!!! How is everyone!!! I've missed you all in my hiatus quest to get well!!!



I'm alright, and yourself?


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 24, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> You were sick too? My entire school is sick, including me
> 
> but I am getting better.
> 
> How are you?




Well I'd be better if I could go more than 15 steps with out hacking up my lungs and having to use my inhaler. Lol!!! I feel better though. Yeah I had/have walking pneumonia.


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 24, 2015)

I am good!

Thanks for asking!

^^^ Tell me about it!

I might have bronchitis ;-;


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 24, 2015)

Oh wow!! The whole school?!?! What was going around???


----------



## Damniel (Sep 24, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Well I'd be better if I could go more than 15 steps with out hacking up my lungs and having to use my inhaler. Lol!!! I feel better though. Yeah I had/have walking pneumonia.



Hi DaCo! glad to see your back! Hope your feeling better!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 24, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hi DaCo! glad to see your back! Hope your feeling better!



Thx Daniel!!! Yeah. At least I FEEL better!!! Lol!!! How're u??


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 24, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Thx Daniel!!! Yeah. At least I FEEL better!!! Lol!!! How're u??



Everyone was thrown back into school after 3 months of contracting whatever it is. Everyone is vulnerable ;-;

It was probably just a head cold


----------



## Damniel (Sep 24, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Thx Daniel!!! Yeah. At least I FEEL better!!! Lol!!! How're u??



Doing well! Ready for the weekend!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 24, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> >;D lmao no meme pain, no tbt gain!
> 
> I'll PM Miharu to update and add the pps
> 
> ...



Ahhh sorry ahaha the pps awards are wrong xD pps award is actually 10tbt+15 pps for the winner and rest gets 5 pps for participating. It is on the OP in the quest board c: I think you got the pps you were receiving (30 pps for lucanosa for creating the quest) confused with the winnings XD 

also congrats to the winner! Also sorry if I reply late, working atm


----------



## Damniel (Sep 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhh sorry ahaha the pps awards are wrong xD pps award is actually 10tbt+15 pps for the winner and rest gets 5 pps for participating. It is on the OP in the quest board c: I think you got the pps you were receiving (30 pps for lucanosa for creating the quest) confused with the winnings XD
> 
> also congrats to the winner! Also sorry if I reply late, working atm


Thanks! Saving all my pp for the future!


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 25, 2015)

Night guys!


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

*for Blackjacks quest*

I dunno TBH! I guess I bought it to be part of the awesome TP! I sold an apple to earn the funds~


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 25, 2015)

The popsicle I love eating the most is American, (I am Canadian, actually, here, they a brand called "popsicle" sells them by the name "Firecrackers" some places but its not the same). Nestle brand Rockets are the best! Because you get Blueberry, Strawberry and like a lemon-lime in the middle...... very tasty summer treat!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 25, 2015)

I'll be updating the Quest Logs shortly!  Work was tiring ; v; My co worker didn't show up, no call, no notice, nothing. x___x This isn't the first time it's happened either, it's like WHY. I ended up staying longer at work than usual ; v; 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



roseflower said:


> Going offline now, goodnight guys


Goodnight!! Sleep tight! <3



Blackjack said:


> Since I can't win, I hope I can get points for doing it
> 
> Quest by Lucanosa
> 
> Waffles


Unfortunately, since the winner was announced and that marks the end of the quest, you won't be able to get any points! ; v; Sorry!



DaCoSim said:


> Hiya lovelies!!! How is everyone!!! I've missed you all in my hiatus quest to get well!!!


DACOSIMM!!!! I MISSED YOUUU <333 I'm doing great!!! I hope you get better soon!!! ; v ; I miss seeing you on TP!



Blackjack said:


> Night guys!


Goodnight Blackjack!  Sleep tight!



MayorEvvie said:


> *for Blackjacks quest*
> 
> I dunno TBH! I guess I bought it to be part of the awesome TP! I sold an apple to earn the funds~


Sweet!!! B] I'll update your Quest Log soon! x] Mwuahahah Popsicle > Apple 

- - - Post Merge - - -



KiloPatches said:


> The popsicle I love eating the most is American, (I am Canadian, actually, here, they a brand called "popsicle" sells them by the name "Firecrackers" some places but its not the same). Nestle brand Rockets are the best! Because you get Blueberry, Strawberry and like a lemon-lime in the middle...... very tasty summer treat!



OHHH!! I actually had these a couple of days ago!! They really are good and delicious!!! <333 Too bad my boyfriend's little brothers ate them all before I could get more than 1! Hahaha XD

Also when you are doing Quests, make sure to label which Quest# you are doing! As long as it's added somewhere in your post, you are safe!  (Preferably somewhere on the top area  )


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

Oh, hi Miharu!

Sup everyone? I'm in an incredibly boring physics class chilling at home, in my room with my music on full blast!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Oh, hi Miharu!
> 
> Sup everyone? I'm in an incredibly boring physics class chilling at home, in my room with my music on full blast!



EYYYY!~ And I'm just about to update my OP with some mini updates! B] Also I may work on badges now or just sleep ahaha idk XD I'll finish this update first and see how I feel XD

And nice!!! What kind of music are you listening to? c:


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 25, 2015)

Oooops! Sorry! THat was (obviously) for Quest #12! (I also did Quest #11) And am about to do #3.... heehee.... but I swear I read the Quest Rules like 3 times, it didn't specify..... Sorry about that if I missed it!


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> EYYYY!~ And I'm just about to update my OP with some mini updates! B] Also I may work on badges now or just sleep ahaha idk XD I'll finish this update first and see how I feel XD
> 
> And nice!!! What kind of music are you listening to? c:



Ahahaha, I don't intend to sleep tonight! My best friend is staying over, and we're gonna watch the entirety of Danganronpa and Mekakucity Actors! 

I'm listening to Kagerou Project (despite it being what got me caught lmao) . [Here's the link! ] I have to clean my room though ;/


----------



## Miharu (Sep 25, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Oooops! Sorry! THat was (obviously) for Quest #12! (I also did Quest #11) And am about to do #3.... heehee.... but I swear I read the Quest Rules like 3 times, it didn't specify..... Sorry about that if I missed it!


Hahaha no worries! It's not a big deal x] And it's the second to last rule in the Quest rules! c: I'll make you your Quest Log in a bit!  I'm happy to see you participating! <3 

How have you been? 



MayorEvvie said:


> Ahahaha, I don't intend to sleep tonight! My best friend is staying over, and we're gonna watch the entirety of Danganronpa and Mekakucity Actors!
> 
> I'm listening to Kagerou Project (despite it being what got me caught lmao) . [Here's the link! ] I have to clean my room though ;/


OHHH NICEEE!!!!! Omggg I love Danganronpa <3 I haven't seen Mekakucity Actors yet though!! Well more like I only watched the first episode ahahaha then stopped, but I plan on picking it back up later on XD

OH NICE!! I remember you saying that in one post a whilleee back when someone else asked! Ahahahaha XD


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha no worries! It's not a big deal x] And it's the second to last rule in the Quest rules! c: I'll make you your Quest Log in a bit!  I'm happy to see you participating! <3
> 
> How have you been?
> 
> ...



YES DANGANRONPA IS AWESOME~

Oh, I've loved the songs for a while~


Yes, I did! I'm trying out Clip Studio Paint ATM#1


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks for adding me to the Quest Roster, Miharu!  
(I know I should have messaged you beforehand saying I wanted to participate!) 
Oooops #2

- - - Post Merge - - -

I know I am too late for the YouTube link quest but it seemed fun (so I know this doesn't count - so please don't count it) 
This is one of my fave videos: Bad Lip Reading of Game of Thrones: Medieval Fun Time World (no worries, no spoilers!) 
http://youtu.be/5Krz-dyD-UQ
So many GOOD LINES!!!!!!

I will be online playing PvP is ESO or questing with my friends and randomly quite that video..... 

At a merchant: "Listen son, I"ll give you 4 cents each for dem banana wafers"
"You can eat sand ma man..... I mean theis guy is really ridiculous......"

*Start dancing or playing a lute* "Lets dance.... to music  *ch-ch-ch-ch-ch-ch.....* That's ma jam, homes!"

Or Danaerys' whole script:
"Last night, I met this cool guy, and he was black, and we went to th firebug's house.... and it was sooooooo gooood! Beth over drinks! (Is that right?) Totally, she doesn't just sip it she gets transhed and unrolls my socks...... but I eat shrips...." 
And see how many of my friends ACTUALLY believe thats how my previous night went XD (or know me enough that I don't go to the club scene.... at all.....) 
So many questions..... WHO is the firebug...... Who is Beth....... Shrimps? 

"Well you jerk, at least I never kissed Johnny Shotsman...."
"HE WAS A CAPRICORN!!!!!!!" 
(best line...... hahaha...... )

"In the basement I hid some tubesocks"
"That was just craxy who hides dumb tunesocks?!"
"OLD VIKING DUDES!!!!"

Any of "Jimmy Whispers" Lines are Classic. Hahaha. And "Ferris". And OMG..... "TERRY"!!!!!! Hhahahahaha!!!!!! Peter Dinklage!!!!!  

What are your favorite lines?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Might as well back track and do the adorable animal one as well, not for points (obviously). 
But just to make people happy, with happy pictures of animals, and to show off my Elder Scrolls fandom, speaking of ESO. 
These are my identical twin boy cats, J'zargo and M'aiq the Liar (for anyone who played Skyrim, you may know J'zargo from the College of Winterhold, and M'aiq has been in Skyrim, Oblivion and Morrowind and ESO too) 
They both turned 4 years old on September 15th.  We adopted them at 7 months from the Humane Society. 
I used this pic for the Fair last year because I think Tina had us post our pet, and if it was a Mods favourite animal we got a prize..... unfortunately it was dog, not cat.....or any other pet, but these boys are super precious..... I hope you enjoy  



Spoiler: J'zargo on the left, M'aiq on the right











I hope all my posts aren't considered spam. And actual contributions. Its 6:18am EST. I can't sleep. And I am out of my mind, hahaha....... I have class in 6 hours. 

Any other Elder Scrolls fans in TP?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> YES DANGANRONPA IS AWESOME~
> 
> Oh, I've loved the songs for a while~
> 
> ...


OHHH I'll listen to them soon!!! Thanks for linking!  



KiloPatches said:


> Thanks for adding me to the Quest Roster, Miharu!
> (I know I should have messaged you beforehand saying I wanted to participate!)
> Oooops #2
> 
> ...


AHAHAH THAT VIDEO OMG!!! Thank you for posting that ahahah that's hilarious!! "Are you the fan of the Pikachu?" AHAHAH XD

And no worries at all!! This isn't considered spam one bit!! You have content in your post x] AND D'AWWWW YOUR CATS ARE SO CUTEEEE!!!! ; v ; Thank you so much for sharing!!!

As for Elder Scrolls, unfortunately I don't play hahaha! Someone else in TP might have though! x]

(P.s. I'm glad you noticed I made your Quest Roster!! I was typing a mini update so I haven't posted it yet hahaha! I'm glad you are checking! x]  )


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

BLEH ITUNES WHY DO YOU NOT WORK FREAKING JESUS


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH I'll listen to them soon!!! Thanks for linking!
> 
> 
> AHAHAH THAT VIDEO OMG!!! Thank you for posting that ahahah that's hilarious!! "Are you the fan of the Pikachu?" AHAHAH XD
> ...



And did you notice... "How do you feel about people who go "HAIDOUKEN!"?" HAHAHAHAHA......


----------



## Miharu (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> BLEH ITUNES WHY DO YOU NOT WORK FREAKING JESUS


AWWW!!! I hope it works soon!!! I don't use Itunes ; v ; Have you found out what the problem was yet? Is Itunes just down and maybe under maint.? 



KiloPatches said:


> And did you notice... "How do you feel about people who go "HAIDOUKEN!"?" HAHAHAHAHA......


YESSSS AHAHAHAH THAT WAS HILARIOUS OMGGG I'm going to look through their other videos tomorrow!! I want to show them to my boyfriend ahahhaa XD


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AWWW!!! I hope it works soon!!! I don't use Itunes ; v ; Have you found out what the problem was yet? Is Itunes just down and maybe under maint.?


Nope, it just wont let me put the freaking Kagerou Days on my iPhone >:<


----------



## Miharu (Sep 25, 2015)

✧ Quest Logs are now up to date!

✧ Quests #13 & #14 has been added!

✧ Quests #11 & #12 are coming to an end soon! (in 2 more days!) 

✧ Don't forget we have a popsicle raffle going on! Make sure to read the rules/information on it if you haven't already! ​


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

Q14-already signed!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Nope, it just wont let me put the freaking Kagerou Days on my iPhone >:<


AWWW!!! Evill!!! ; A ; 



MayorEvvie said:


> Q14-already signed!


Nice!!! I'll update your Quest Log soon!


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

Quest:Show me your characters! (it may end in something later on involving art!  )
Availability:0/10
Deadline:Until the end of Sunday! (BST)
Requirement: Post a picture of your OC/Mayor, and then tell me their personality!
Reward:10 PPS


----------



## Miharu (Sep 25, 2015)

@MayorEvvie
Your Quest Log is now updated!  Also if that's the form to fill out for the Quest Board section, please send it to me via PM so we can talk about it there c: Thanks!


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> @MayorEvvie
> Your Quest Log is now updated!  Also if that's the form to fill out for the Quest Board section, please send it to me via PM so we can talk about it there c: Thanks!



OOOH ok sorry I didn't see that ;w;



BLEH hungry but no food in the fridge


----------



## Miharu (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> OOOH ok sorry I didn't see that ;w;
> 
> 
> 
> BLEH hungry but no food in the fridge



Haha no worries! It's not a big issue x] It'll only be an issue if you do it repetitively after I told you the first time LOL (I know you won't do that though ahahha XD ) 

Awww!! Are you guys going shopping for food later on today? c:


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Haha no worries! It's not a big issue x] It'll only be an issue if you do it repetitively after I told you the first time LOL (I know you won't do that though ahahha XD )
> 
> Awww!! Are you guys going shopping for food later on today? c:



idk. By nothing in the fridge, its only really salad or yogurt ;w;


I'll see if I can bribe my sister to get me snacks from the shop on her way home haha.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> idk. By nothing in the fridge, its only really salad or yogurt ;w;
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can bribe my sister to get me snacks from the shop on her way home haha.



OHH!! I love salad and yogurt!!! <3 What kind of yogurt do you have? XD

I hope she can get you some!!! 

Btw, if I stop responding, it probably means I fell asleep ahahah it's 5:12am here XD I'm getting sleepy LOL (If I do fall asleep, early goodnight! <3 )


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 25, 2015)

Hiya Jaz!!! How are ya???


----------



## Miharu (Sep 25, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hiya Jaz!!! How are ya???



I'm doing great!! Just sleepy ahahah! 

How are you feeling? c:


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm doing great!! Just sleepy ahahah!
> 
> How are you feeling? c:





I'm doing a lot better. Pretty much all symptoms are gone except the cough but I have an inhaler and am still taking antibiotics for it so am hopeful it'll go away soon. 

Look what I did last night


----------



## Miharu (Sep 25, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> I'm doing a lot better. Pretty much all symptoms are gone except the cough but I have an inhaler and am still taking antibiotics for it so am hopeful it'll go away soon.
> 
> Look what I did last night



WOW OMG I'm pretty jealous!! Just how many packs of cards did you get??? XD 

And that's great to hear!!! I hope your cough goes away soon as well!! I'm glad you are feeling better!!! x]


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 25, 2015)

I bought 2 boxes (18 pks each) plus 9. I bought them out


----------



## Miharu (Sep 25, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> I bought 2 boxes (18 pks each) plus 9. I bought them out



Wow!!! I hope you get all the villagers/special characters you want!!! XD Good luck!  

I'm going to head to bed now ahahah it's 5:27am now x] Good night!! I'll talk to you when I wake up <3


----------



## Albuns (Sep 25, 2015)

Blaaah, I should really start sleeping earlier, I stayed up to 3am watching anime. e_e
Oh, and moorning everyone~


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH!! I love salad and yogurt!!! <3 What kind of yogurt do you have? XD
> 
> I hope she can get you some!!!
> 
> Btw, if I stop responding, it probably means I fell asleep ahahah it's 5:12am here XD I'm getting sleepy LOL (If I do fall asleep, early goodnight! <3 )



I hate salad and its wierd yogurt and I feel really sick from looking at yoghurt


----------



## Albuns (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I hate salad and its wierd yogurt and I feel really sick from looking at yoghurt



Weird in what way? o:


----------



## Jacob (Sep 25, 2015)

Good Morning for those who are near my time zone!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 25, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Good Morning for those who are near my time zone!



Moorning, I should really get something to eat. I woke up and my stomach hurts. xD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 25, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Good Morning for those who are near my time zone!



Morning Jacob and Alby!


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 25, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> I'm doing a lot better. Pretty much all symptoms are gone except the cough but I have an inhaler and am still taking antibiotics for it so am hopeful it'll go away soon.
> 
> Look what I did last night



Wow. Thats impressive! May I ask how much all of it was?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> Good Morning for those who are near my time zone!



Morning! Your PST right?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhh sorry ahaha the pps awards are wrong xD pps award is actually 10tbt+15 pps for the winner and rest gets 5 pps for participating. It is on the OP in the quest board c: I think you got the pps you were receiving (30 pps for lucanosa for creating the quest) confused with the winnings XD
> 
> also congrats to the winner! Also sorry if I reply late, working atm



X'D sorry, I think I posted that half asleep at the new house



KiloPatches said:


> Any other Elder Scrolls fans in TP?



YES!  I loved Oblivion and Skyrim, I'm excited about the sixth one that's coming out :3



MayorEvvie said:


> Quest:Show me your characters! (it may end in something later on involving art!  )
> Availability:0/10
> Deadline:Until the end of Sunday! (BST)
> Requirement: Post a picture of your OC/Mayor, and then tell me their personality!
> Reward:10 PPS



The one quest I'll never be able to do~



Jacob_lawall said:


> Good Morning for those who are near my time zone!



Morning!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 25, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Wow. Thats impressive! May I ask how much all of it was?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Hey there! Sorry. Was listing a bunch of cards on eBay and just finished setting up the new 3ds. 

The cards were basically $300 with tax. (But should make most of that back as I listed all the doubles except the ones I'm sending to aleshapie.) The system was $220 but I had a $35 coupon and I traded in my purple 3ds as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey Jacob, can you add me to the Popsicle raffle please? Thx!!! Also I just did quest 14


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 25, 2015)

Already voted for Quest #14, and trying Chompy now (it's not as bad as Cat Mario... but it's still painful!)


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

errrrmygawd im so hungary


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 25, 2015)

Quest 14 c: [proof]


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> errrrmygawd im so *hungary*



have a little *greece* and *turkey* c:


----------



## Albuns (Sep 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> have a little *greece* and *turkey* c:



Or if she's in a *russia*, she could grab some fruit instead!


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Or if she's in a *russia*, she could grab some fruit instead!



lol


----------



## Miharu (Sep 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Blaaah, I should really start sleeping earlier, I stayed up to 3am watching anime. e_e
> Oh, and moorning everyone~


LOL! ONLY 3am?? XD Omg ahaha you should have seen me back in my high school days when I had a lot of free time! I used to stay up until 7am watching anime and wouldn't wake up until 2-5pm depending on how tired I was ahahaha!!! 

Morning!! XD



MayorEvvie said:


> I hate salad and its wierd yogurt and I feel really sick from looking at yoghurt


AWWW!!! Salad is so good for you!! <3 And ew okay what kind of yogurt are we talking about here LOL 



Jacob_lawall said:


> Good Morning for those who are near my time zone!


Morning Jacob! 



Lucanosa said:


> X'D sorry, I think I posted that half asleep at the new house


No worries!! Hahaha It happens! x] 



DaCoSim said:


> Hey Jacob, can you add me to the Popsicle raffle please? Thx!!! Also I just did quest 14


Jacob has added you to the raffle list! 

Yay!! Your Quest Log is now updated! <3



Lucanosa said:


> Already voted for Quest #14, and trying Chompy now (it's not as bad as Cat Mario... but it's still painful!)


Yay! Your Quest Log is now updated! x] 

LOL Omg I thought it was fun and cute for the first 10 levels, then when I got to the 21th-30th level I died omg ahahaha Thankfully not as bad as Cat Mario XD



Blackjack said:


> Quest 14 c: [proof]


I saw!! Also to answer your question, you need to say/comment "I'll sign!" to sign the petition! That's how you sign it! x] (Your Quest Log is now updated!  )



Blackjack said:


> lol


Hey Blackjack! Try not to post 1 worded comments as I consider that spam! If you think it's funny you can probably type out something longer such as "Omg hahaha I like that pun! It made me laugh XD Nice one!" or something like that! c: 

Thanks!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL! ONLY 3am?? XD Omg ahaha you should have seen me back in my high school days when I had a lot of free time! I used to stay up until 7am watching anime and wouldn't wake up until 2-5pm depending on how tired I was ahahaha!!!
> 
> Morning!! XD
> 
> ...



Mimi, I'm not that crazy! XD I can only sleep for 4-6 hours at a time. And I don't know why. ;u;


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

Hey, can anyone reccomend some good anime?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Mimi, I'm not that crazy! XD I can only sleep for 4-6 hours at a time. And I don't know why. ;u;


Hahahaha do it for the anime!  LOOOL And awww!! Maybe because you are a morning person? O: (Just taking a guess ahahaha)



MayorEvvie said:


> Hey, can anyone reccomend some good anime?



What genre do you like?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahahaha do it for the anime!  LOOOL And awww!! Maybe because you are a morning person? O: (Just taking a guess ahahaha)
> 
> 
> 
> What genre do you like?



Pfft, maybe. I have an easy time getting out of bed more than other people, so I guess I am! xD


----------



## Miharu (Sep 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Pfft, maybe. I have an easy time getting out of bed more than other people, so I guess I am! xD



Omg now YOU'RE crazy ahahaha!! It takes me like an hour of rolling around in bed before I can get up ahahah you'll literally see me just laying in bed, grabbing my phone and lurking on tbt, reading manga, or something else ahahaa then I'll just roll to the other side and try to go back to sleep, but if I can't, I just lay there and snuggle in my blankets until I feel like getting out of bed ahahahaha


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

@Miharu Well, we like gory stuff, horror stuff (NO ZOMBIES OR VAMPIRES PLEASE) but we also like comedy stuff and happy clappy too!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg now YOU'RE crazy ahahaha!! It takes me like an hour of rolling around in bed before I can get up ahahah you'll literally see me just laying in bed, grabbing my phone and lurking on tbt, reading manga, or something else ahahaa then I'll just roll to the other side and try to go back to sleep, but if I can't, I just lay there and snuggle in my blankets until I feel like getting out of bed ahahahaha



=3= You say that like I wish I COULDN'T do that! xD Due to stupid school, I either have to get used to waking up early or die trying to learn stuff and not be able to stay awake through the last few periods of the day~


----------



## Miharu (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> @Miharu Well, we like gory stuff, horror stuff (NO ZOMBIES OR VAMPIRES PLEASE) but we also like comedy stuff and happy clappy too!


Some of the gory animes I liked watching <3 Mainly contains lots of action and some killing/blood ( I wouldn't say really gory because they REALLY like to block/limit most of the blood via anime compared to manga)

-Deadman Wonderland
-Akame Ga Kiru
-Ghost Hunt (This one is more horror themed than gory, well maybe the last few episodes are somewhat gory due to blood? XD )
-Ansatsu Kyou****su (Also called Assassination Classroom, this one isn't really gory, but it has something to do with killing. It's more on the funny side ahaha I love it <3 I read the manga first because during the time I read the manga, I didn't know they were coming out with an anime x] )

-I think that's all I can list on top of my head. Most gory/horror themed I love are only available to read than watch ; v; There's not many good horror themed animes unfortunately. 

As for comedy I would suggest:

-No Game No Life
-Ouran High School Host Club
-Nichijou (More comedy based)
-Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou (Also known as Daily Lives of High School Boys) {More Comedy based}
-WATAMOTE ~No Matter How I Look at It, It’s You Guys Fault I’m Not Popular! (More comedy based)
-Toradora
-Working!

This is all I'll list for now!  Hope you found something you could enjoy! c:  



Alby-Kun said:


> =3= You say that like I wish I COULDN'T do that! xD Due to stupid school, I either have to get used to waking up early or die trying to learn stuff and not be able to stay awake through the last few periods of the day~



AWWW!! You can't do it on the weekend either? >: I was mainly talking about weekends/summer break ahahaha


----------



## Albuns (Sep 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Some of the gory animes I liked watching <3 Mainly contains lots of action and some killing/blood ( I wouldn't say really gory because they REALLY like to block/limit most of the blood via anime compared to manga)
> 
> -Deadman Wonderland
> -Akame Ga Kiru
> ...



Oh, well in that case, I do sleep in to around 8am or so. Though, I find it more tempting to sleep in on a school day more than on the weekends for some reason. xD


----------



## Miharu (Sep 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Oh, well in that case, I do sleep in to around 8am or so. Though, I find it more tempting to sleep in on a school day more than on the weekends for some reason. xD



OMG LOL ONLY 8am?? That's early!!! Hahahaha XD I consider waking up early until 10am ahahah 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Btw! I'm updating Quest#14! You must put somewhere "I'll sign!" ! That way we and the mods know you're signing the petition! B]


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 25, 2015)

Omg. I want To take a nap before my kids get home (only had 3&1/2 hours sleep last night) but I need to try and sleep on the couch so I can hear the delivery guy when he gets here with my new phone. The birds are being loud and I can't sleep even though in sleepy as all hell.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OMG LOL ONLY 8am?? That's early!!! Hahahaha XD I consider waking up early until 10am ahahah
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Btw! I'm updating Quest#14! You must put somewhere "I'll sign!" ! That way we and the mods know you're signing the petition! B]



I put ice cream, does that count? ;w;


----------



## Miharu (Sep 25, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Omg. I want To take a nap before my kids get home (only had 3&1/2 hours sleep last night) but I need to try and sleep on the couch so I can hear the delivery guy when he gets here with my new phone. The birds are being loud and I can't sleep even though in sleepy as all hell.



AWWW!!! I hope you can get some rest soon!! You deserve it!! ; v ; AND OHH!! NICE!! What kind of phone did you get? XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> I put ice cream, does that count? ;w;



Ahahha I understood you were signing, but others who read it may not XD You can edit your post and put somewhere saying "I'm signing this petition for ice cream/popsicles! ;D" or something along those lines! ;D Whatever creative thing you can do ahahaha


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AWWW!!! I hope you can get some rest soon!! You deserve it!! ; v ; AND OHH!! NICE!! What kind of phone did you get? XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thx!!! I got the new iPhone 6s in rose gold. Not the big one. First time I've ever gotten a phone on release! Super excited!!!


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

UGG I CANT FIND ANYTHING .


----------



## Albuns (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> UGG I CANT FIND ANYTHING .



Well, go for some seemingly underwhelming choices and see how you like it after an episode or two.


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Well, go for some seemingly underwhelming choices and see how you like it after an episode or two.



yeah, browsing netflix for anything really


----------



## Miharu (Sep 25, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Thx!!! I got the new iPhone 6s in rose gold. Not the big one. First time I've ever gotten a phone on release! Super excited!!!


NICEEE!!! Let me know how you like it!! XD I've never had an iPhone before! Hahaha 



MayorEvvie said:


> UGG I CANT FIND ANYTHING .



Awww the list I gave you didn't help? :c


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> NICEEE!!! Let me know how you like it!! XD I've never had an iPhone before! Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Awww the list I gave you didn't help? :c



Soweee! Had already watched most of them ;w;w;w;w;w; We found one, but it was more of a "watch the odd one every so often" as apposed to sothing to binge on


And god, I can't type today.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> NICEEE!!! Let me know how you like it!! XD I've never had an iPhone before! Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Awww the list I gave you didn't help? :c



I started with a 4, 3 and a half years ago and got a 5c a year and a half ago. I dropped it and messed it up from the inside so I bought aleshapie's 5. Lol!! I've just worked my way up hahaha!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 25, 2015)

Good afternoon!  I'm at the new house and I found a good game: VDex Project.  I'm trying it now ;w; I think it's old/outdated but meh

How are y'all doing?

(Also I'm up to level 13 or so on Chompy, I gave up this morning ahah!  I'll post the snapshot once I reach 30)


----------



## Damniel (Sep 25, 2015)

Hey guys! Anyone getting hhd?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 25, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys! Anyone getting hhd?



I might, I might not, it depends if there are any physical copies released (probably not, I haven't really looked into it much)
Are you?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Soweee! Had already watched most of them ;w;w;w;w;w; We found one, but it was more of a "watch the odd one every so often" as apposed to sothing to binge on
> 
> 
> And god, I can't type today.


Hahaha no worries!! I thought you didn't see my list since you didn't quote! XD I'll post some more later! c: 



DaCoSim said:


> I started with a 4, 3 and a half years ago and got a 5c a year and a half ago. I dropped it and messed it up from the inside so I bought aleshapie's 5. Lol!! I've just worked my way up hahaha!


OHH NICEEE!!! Ahahaha XD And awww!! Luckily I only tend to drop my phone on carpet so it doesn't get damaged badly ahaha! xD

I started from a nokia to flip phone to Samsung Galaxy S2 and now to a LG x] 



Lucanosa said:


> Good afternoon!  I'm at the new house and I found a good game: VDex Project.  I'm trying it now ;w; I think it's old/outdated but meh
> 
> How are y'all doing?
> 
> (Also I'm up to level 13 or so on Chompy, I gave up this morning ahah!  I'll post the snapshot once I reach 30)


Good afternoon!!! And ohhh!! I'll check that game out later!!! Is it a website game? XD

I'm doing great! How about yourself? 

(Nice!! Hahaha XD And aww!! The last few levels are actually pretty hard rip ahahaha)



Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys! Anyone getting hhd?


Hey Daniel!!!  I'm thinking about it! Not sure if I want it completely yet! XD

What about you? c:


----------



## roseflower (Sep 25, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys! Anyone getting hhd?



Yes, I?ll be getting it, it comes out next week here so it?ll be later for me, might not have time to buy it on release day though, 

but I?m patient haha^^

Hello everybody


----------



## Albuns (Sep 25, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Yes, I?ll be getting it, it comes out next week here so it?ll be later for me, might not have time to buy it on release day though,
> 
> but I?m patient haha^^
> 
> Hello everybody



Hello~ How are you? c:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Good afternoon!!! And ohhh!! I'll check that game out later!!! Is it a website game? XD
> 
> I'm doing great! How about yourself?
> 
> (Nice!! Hahaha XD And aww!! The last few levels are actually pretty hard rip ahahaha)



Yes!  I should have a link in my sig to it!

That's good!  I'm doing good too!  Haha just a little exhausted

(that's why I stopped, it's getting so hard XD)



roseflower said:


> Yes, I?ll be getting it, it comes out next week here so it?ll be later for me, might not have time to buy it on release day though,
> 
> but I?m patient haha^^
> 
> Hello everybody



Hello!  How're you doing?


----------



## Jacob (Sep 25, 2015)

Hey guys! 

Just a reminder: An official Team Popsicle Raffle will be taking place tomorrow. Make sure you get your entries in!
*Please refer back to the OP for rules and regulations regarding the raffle.*​


----------



## roseflower (Sep 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hello~ How are you? c:



Hi there Alby Lucanosa and Jacob, I?m doing fine! How about you?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 25, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi there Alby Lucanosa ad Jacob, I?m doing fine! How about you?



Pretty good, been spending most of my day grinding materials in a game and watching anime. xD


----------



## roseflower (Sep 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Pretty good, been spending most of my day grinding materials in a game and watching anime. xD



Which game is it if I may ask?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 25, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi there Alby Lucanosa and Jacob, I?m doing fine! How about you?



Hello!  and I'm doing pretty good


----------



## Albuns (Sep 25, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Which game is it if I may ask?



Brave Frontier, it's a mobile game. But despite that, it has way more content than most mobile games I've played, so I've been hooked to it.


----------



## roseflower (Sep 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Brave Frontier, it's a mobile game. But despite that, it has way more content than most mobile games I've played, so I've been hooked to it.



Just googled it, the characters look pretty cute


----------



## Albuns (Sep 25, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Just googled it, the characters look pretty cute



Yep, art style is pretty anime inspired. Heck, I heard the creators even made a manga for it over in Japan. But who knows~


----------



## roseflower (Sep 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Yep, art style is pretty anime inspired. Heck, I heard the creators even made a manga for it over in Japan. But who knows~



Ah I guess it`s pretty popular over there then c:


----------



## Albuns (Sep 25, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Ah I guess it`s pretty popular over there then c:



Indeed. xD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I might, I might not, it depends if there are any physical copies released (probably not, I haven't really looked into it much)
> Are you?



Yeah I think I am! I love designing but in NL it's rather hard and limited to design stuff, but hopefully in hhd I can do as I please!


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

OH MY GOD MY BESTIE IS SCARY WHEN SHES LOSING


----------



## Albuns (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> OH MY GOD MY BESTIE IS SCARY WHEN SHES LOSING



How soo~? o:


----------



## jiny (Sep 25, 2015)

Happy home designer is out now yay!

I will probably get it for Christmas.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 25, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Yes, I?ll be getting it, it comes out next week here so it?ll be later for me, might not have time to buy it on release day though,
> 
> but I?m patient haha^^
> 
> Hello everybody


Hey roseflower!!   How you doing? I hope you slept well! x] 



Lucanosa said:


> Yes!  I should have a link in my sig to it!
> 
> That's good!  I'm doing good too!  Haha just a little exhausted
> 
> ...


Perfect! I'll check it out after work most likely! XD

And that's good to hear! x] 

(LOL YEAHH ahaha Level 17 was annoying to me omg ahaha I kept missing the middle one then dying because I fell in the cracks ahahaha)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I just got my first pack of amiibo cards!  I got Chief, Flurry, Poppy, Deli, Bob, and Sable!


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> How soo~? o:



well we were playing puyo puyo and she lost because of my meme mlg skills, and then she went pshyco. We've been playing it for an hour, so is stopped to take a rest/



she took one of the legs of my spinny chair and I fell off.


SHES TRYING TO SABOTAGE ME


----------



## roseflower (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi Miharu I?m doing fine thank you<3
Wow, you got Poppy`s card, I?m having her in my town, I?m soo jelly ahaha


----------



## Miharu (Sep 25, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi Miharu I?m doing fine thank you<3
> Wow, you got Poppy`s card, I?m having her in my town, I?m soo jelly ahaha



That's great to hear!!! <3 And awww!! Hahaha I just realized 4/5 of the villager cards I got are all from tier 1/2 according to the villager tier list ahahaha! XD


----------



## roseflower (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> well we were playing puyo puyo and she lost because of my meme mlg skills, and then she went pshyco. We've been playing it for an hour, so is stopped to take a rest/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugh be careful haha^^


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Perfect! I'll check it out after work most likely! XD
> 
> And that's good to hear! x]
> 
> ...



(XD That's the one I'm stuck on right now!)

And congrats!! o: I'm hoping to get it soon maybe cx I need to look into it more, but it looks really good! o:


----------



## MayorBambie (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> well we were playing puyo puyo and she lost because of my meme mlg skills, and then she went pshyco. We've been playing it for an hour, so is stopped to take a rest/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excuse me for butting into the thread, but I must deny the thievery accusation. If you fell of a chair, you'd most likely hurt your back, and hands are needed to play ds, thus if I wanted to sabotage you, I'd do something different.

Bambie out~


----------



## Albuns (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> well we were playing puyo puyo and she lost because of my meme mlg skills, and then she went pshyco. We've been playing it for an hour, so is stopped to take a rest/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, she sounds like a fun person~


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hehe, she sounds like a fun person~



remember Elisiarna from when we played E.E? thats her. 



AND ALSO BAMBIE YOU KNOW YOU STOLE MY CHAIR SO I COULDN'T SIT DOWN ON MY BED


----------



## MayorBambie (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> remember Elisiarna from when we played E.E? thats her.
> 
> 
> 
> AND ALSO BAMBIE YOU KNOW YOU STOLE MY CHAIR SO I COULDN'T SIT DOWN ON MY BED



What have chairs got to do with beds?


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> What have chairs got to do with beds?



BECAUSE MY BACK WOULD HURT SO I COULDN'T POLE VAULT


----------



## Albuns (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> remember Elisiarna from when we played E.E? thats her.
> 
> 
> 
> AND ALSO BAMBIE YOU KNOW YOU STOLE MY CHAIR SO I COULDN'T SIT DOWN ON MY BED



Name doesn't ring a bell.


----------



## MayorBambie (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> BECAUSE MY BACK WOULD HURT SO I COULDN'T POLE VAULT



Pole vault...?


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Name doesn't ring a bell.



You were at our wedding .-. The girl with the green hair?

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorBambie said:


> Pole vault...?


ffs.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> You were at our wedding .-. The girl with the green hair?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Wait, you guys married?


----------



## roseflower (Sep 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> That's great to hear!!! <3 And awww!! Hahaha I just realized 4/5 of the villager cards I got are all from tier 1/2 according to the villager tier list ahahaha! XD



You?re so lucky I don?t know much about the villager tier list though haha ^^


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Wait, you guys married?



yes we did I actually remember you being their ask Alice.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Wait, you guys married?



what.....!?!?!

I'm confused right now


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> what.....!?!?!
> 
> I'm confused right now



We used to play an online game, I married my best friend (MayorBambie) just so we could get the partner bonuses :V


----------



## MayorBambie (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> We used to play an online game, I married my best friend (MayorBambie) just so we could get the partner bonuses :V



*sniff* my heart has been broken... </3


----------



## Albuns (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> yes we did I actually remember you being their ask Alice.



Nah, not like it matters now anyways.


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> *sniff* my heart has been broken... </3



WE AGREED NO HOMO

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Nah, not like it matters now anyways.



she's actually pretty offended. we did tons of quests as a group


----------



## Albuns (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> *sniff* my heart has been broken... </3



I'm sure there was more to it than just "Partner Bonuses"... eheh.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> WE AGREED NO HOMO
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



..... XD I have no comment


----------



## MayorBambie (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> WE AGREED NO HOMO



_You_ said no homo ;-;

(Jokes)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I'm sure there was more to it than just "Partner Bonuses"... eheh.



Yasss...... Did y'all enjoy being married?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> WE AGREED NO HOMO
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Wait, really? o.o Don't blame me, EE just wasn't as memorable as some other games I played. :C
Don't be offended, I'm really forgetful. Ahahaha~


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I'm sure there was more to it than just "Partner Bonuses"... eheh.



no, there wasn't.
I wanted the pretty wig.


----------



## MayorBambie (Sep 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Yasss...... Did y'all enjoy being married?



It was fun whilst it lasted


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Wait, really? o.o Don't blame me, EE just wasn't as memorable as some other games I played. :C
> Don't be offended, I'm really forgetful. Ahahaha~



wow rude.


And no, we just messed about. I swear we were the only same inn game gender marriage on the server haha.


----------



## MayorBambie (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> no, there wasn't.
> I wanted the pretty wig.



;-;


----------



## Albuns (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> ;-;



Seems like you offended her more than I have, Evvie.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (XD That's the one I'm stuck on right now!)
> 
> And congrats!! o: I'm hoping to get it soon maybe cx I need to look into it more, but it looks really good! o:


Oh gosh!! Good luck!! It took me a couple of tries ahahaha!!

Thanks!!!  Honestly I haven't gotten the game yet LOL I just wanted to try my luck with the cards B]



roseflower said:


> You?re so lucky I don?t know much about the villager tier list though haha ^^


I was!! ;v ; I like most of the characters I got from my first pack! x] And oh!! The Villager Tier List is posted in the ACNL: Villager Trading section of tbt (I think that's what it's called) ahahah XD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> It was fun whilst it lasted



;D y'all did it then? X"DDD


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Seems like you offended her more than I have, Evvie.



pssch. may try ee again, idk

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Seems like you offended her more than I have, Evvie.



pssch. may try ee again, idk


----------



## Albuns (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> pssch. may try ee again, idk
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Mm, go ahead then. I don't think I'll be coming back though.


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Mm, go ahead then. I don't think I'll be coming back though.



good

I'm actually planning to take a whole new approach on a new character, so you wouldn't know me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> ;D y'all did it then? X"DDD



jesus christ you can't. It was soley for bonuses, and for record...

BAMBIE IS NOT MY GIRLFRIEND ANYWHERE, K?


----------



## roseflower (Sep 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I was!! ;v ; I like most of the characters I got from my first pack! x] And oh!! The Villager Tier List is posted in the ACNL: Villager Trading section of tbt (I think that's what it's called) ahahah XD



Ah okay, I`ll check it out XD


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 25, 2015)

Weekend, finally!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> good
> 
> I'm actually planning to take a whole new approach on a new character, so you wouldn't know me.
> 
> ...



Do it however you like~


----------



## roseflower (Sep 25, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Weekend, finally!


Hi!

Yess, I?m staying up late!!!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 25, 2015)

Before I head to work, I just wanted to say my friend Kairi-Kitten made us an AMAZING BUMP BANNER <33333 To get the HTML code, please head on over to the Museum section! We have our own GFX thread! 

✧ Bump Banner by Kairi-Kitten! 




​


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> good
> 
> I'm actually planning to take a whole new approach on a new character, so you wouldn't know me.
> 
> ...



;-; I was joking.....*backs away hesitantly*

Sooo... who plans on mail ordering some hhd cards?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> good
> 
> I'm actually planning to take a whole new approach on a new character, so you wouldn't know me.
> 
> ...



Technically, she is. She's a girl and she's your friend. So, girlfriend.


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ;-; I was joking.....*backs away hesitantly*
> 
> Sooo... who plans on mail ordering some hhd cards?



Not me. I'm actually really getting annoyed about the CONSTANT hhd spamming. It just looks like a waste of ?30 to me.


----------



## MayorBambie (Sep 25, 2015)

Hey, out of curiosity, could I become a popsicle in freezing?


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Technically, she is. She's a girl and she's your friend. So, girlfriend.



Oh for goodness sake, you knew what I mean't. So many freaking people think we are dating-we are not!


----------



## MayorBambie (Sep 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ;-; I was joking.....*backs away hesitantly*
> 
> Sooo... who plans on mail ordering some hhd cards?



I need to save for the Comicon, so I'm not gonna be buying much until after then.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Technically, she is. She's a girl and she's your friend. So, girlfriend.



Yes ^



MayorEvvie said:


> Not me. I'm actually really getting annoyed about the CONSTANT hhd spamming. It just looks like a waste of ?30 to me.



Well, I'm hoping the next generation of AC games will add more decorating and less annoying features, so I'm on the fence about hdd


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> I need to save for the Comicon, so I'm not gonna be buying much until after then.



SAAAAAME I have no idea what I'm meant to wear! I JUST WANT SOME FREAKING ANIME GOODSSS


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 25, 2015)

Quest #14 (I believe) - I signed our restock petition!


----------



## roseflower (Sep 25, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Quest #14 (I believe) - I signed our restock petition!



Hi, Kilo! How are you doing?
I think I haven`t done this quest so far, I?ll sign as well

Edit: Quest #14 I signed for the group restock petition!


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 25, 2015)

Okay can't contain excitement, I thought I would share with you guys first before posting on the official "Post Here Every time You Get something!" thread.....

Ready? Remember how my birthday was on Tuesday, right? 

My boyfriend of 8 years, who I can't thank enough surprised me with THIS today as a belated birthday gift..... 
I can't even.....
*WORDS*



Spoiler: Ready? Don't freak out.....












- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> Hi, Kilo! How are you doing?
> I think I haven`t done this quest so far, I?ll sign as well



Yay for more signatures!!!!! 
And (as sen above) I am sure you can imagine I am quite thrilled at the moment XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

How are you, roseflower?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> Hey, out of curiosity, could I become a popsicle in freezing?



Yes you can! I can ask her to add you if you want


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

wow....someone was really rude to me :/


----------



## roseflower (Sep 25, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Okay can't contain excitement, I thought I would share with you guys first before posting on the official "Post Here Every time You Get something!" thread.....
> 
> Ready? Remember how my birthday was on Tuesday, right?
> 
> ...



Happy belated birthday!
Wow, what a nice surprise, I?m so happy for you


----------



## Albuns (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> wow....someone was really rude to me :/



You aren't indirectly referring to me, are you?


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> You aren't indirectly referring to me, are you?



no?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> no?



that means yes


----------



## Damniel (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> no?



Yes?


----------



## MayorBambie (Sep 25, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Yes you can! I can ask her to add you if you want



Yes please :3


----------



## Albuns (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> no?



Oh, touche.


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> that means yes



it doesnt-heres the full story:


Spoiler:  



So, someone commed me, and I wont mention names, but they didnt' have a reference and simply said "They have brown eyes, brown hair and wear a cute outfit!". I thought it was fine, but when  I asked for what style, they asked for a really complicated one, said they wanted random streaks of dye, and the dress they wanted was super complicated. I told them honestly that I may have to charge more if they wanted a full piece, and I got this in response:
"It's fine. You don't have to do it and you can refund me.
I don't need art anyways."
WTH? I was being really nice, and if they didn't need art why did they make a thread asking for it? Ugh, I'm just really annoyed about this....


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> it doesnt-heres the full story:
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Well.... maybe she was trying to be nice by asking for you not to do it?  :/ If she thought it was too much for you


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 25, 2015)

I thought we try to keep drama out of TP..... ><


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Well.... maybe she was trying to be nice by asking for you not to do it?  :/ If she thought it was too much for you



I said I could leave it as a colored sketch for the same price :/


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 25, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Happy belated birthday!
> Wow, what a nice surprise, I?m so happy for you



Thank youuuuu! <3

How are you?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I said I could leave it as a colored sketch for the same price :/



Well.... :\ there's always other people to get commissions from.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> it doesnt-heres the full story:
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



They paid you before stating the details? Yeesh. Those are some vague references as well.


----------



## roseflower (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I said I could leave it as a colored sketch for the same price :/



Don?t take it too seriously, it?s the internet, there?s always people that are not very kind.


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Don?t take it too seriously, it?s the internet, there?s always people that are not very kind.



Yeah, but they were one of the few commissions I have had :c


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, but they were one of the few commissions I have had :c



Dont worry. You will receive more in time, you just have to be patient!


----------



## roseflower (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, but they were one of the few commissions I have had :c



You?ll get new customers, I?m sure

- - - Post Merge - - -



KiloPatches said:


> Thank youuuuu! <3
> 
> How are you?



Aww thank you I?m fine<3

This thread is soo fast right now haha!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> Yes please :3



Sure thing! So how are you?


----------



## MayorBambie (Sep 25, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Sure thing! So how are you?



I'm pretty good right now ^^ just flopping around at Evvies (I hijacked her house  )
You?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> I'm pretty good right now ^^ just flopping around at Evvies (I hijacked her house  )
> You?



haha! Im doing well! replaying Okami and getting HHD soon!


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> I'm pretty good right now ^^ just flopping around at Evvies (I hijacked her house  )
> You?



and stole my chair leg


----------



## MayorBambie (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> and stole my chair leg



*sigh* not this again...


----------



## Damniel (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> *sigh* not this again...



Oh are you guys friends irl?


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Oh are you guys friends irl?



Yup


----------



## Damniel (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yup



Ah thats cool! Knowing someone personally on the forums!


----------



## roseflower (Sep 25, 2015)

Doing a few quests now

Quest #11 Voted at SOWT

Quest #12 I like strawberry popsicles the most, because they taste amaaazing

And I?d like to redeem for 100pps an extra entry into the popsicle raffle list!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 25, 2015)

Quest 11: Voted!
Quest 12: BOMBPOPS!!!! Omg I LUV choc/banana BOMBPOPS!!!!!! Sooo so much!!! I used to get them every time i had strep throat. They always made me feel better!


----------



## jiny (Sep 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> it doesnt-heres the full story:
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Um okay. I know it was me. I tried to be nice if it was too much for you to do.
Great now I'm crying. Everyone's mean to me nowadays. :/ should I leave? like leave? not just leave tbt

just ugh


----------



## Llust (Sep 25, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Um okay. I know it was me. I tried to be nice if it was too much for you to do.
> Great now I'm crying. Everyone's mean to me nowadays. :/ should I leave? like leave? not just leave tbt
> 
> just ugh



to be fair, it seems like you _did_ give her a hard time and i know how frustrating it is when that happens ._. if you want to leave then its your choice, but i personally wouldnt leave over something as small as that


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

mimihime said:


> to be fair, it seems like you _did_ give her a hard time and i know how frustrating it is when that happens ._. if you want to leave then its your choice, but i personally wouldnt leave over something as small as that



yes but i was actually thinking it would be nice to just not let her do it, if it was too hard.


----------



## Llust (Sep 26, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> yes but i was actually thinking it would be nice to just not let her do it, if it was too hard.



she went out of her way to discuss the drawing with you then you just decided to opt out, so i get why she'd be annoyed. simple advice - it'll be much easier for both sides if you provide a reference or two for the artist instead of a vague/complicated description


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

mimihime said:


> she went out of her way to discuss the drawing with you then you just decided to opt out, so i get why she'd be annoyed. simple advice - it'll be much easier for both sides if you provide a reference or two for the artist instead of a vague/complicated description



it was my first time asking for art, so i didn't have any references to show her


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 26, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Um okay. I know it was me. I tried to be nice if it was too much for you to do.
> Great now I'm crying. Everyone's mean to me nowadays. :/ should I leave? like leave? not just leave tbt
> 
> just ugh



This isn't something you should leave over. It was just a hiccup. It happens all the time. All you can do is to move on. GO your seperate ways if trying to work it out doesn't, well, work out.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 26, 2015)

Alright guys, please resolve this via PM, thank you!  

New topic! What have you guys been up to?  (I am currently working so I apologize if I respond late (?；ω；｀) )

- - - Post Merge - - -

I do have to say though, thank you for keeping it nice and friendly, I am glad there wasn't a big argument about it on TP


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Alright guys, please resolve this via PM, thank you!
> 
> New topic! What have you guys been up to?  (I am currently working so I apologize if I respond late (?；ω；｀) )
> 
> ...



aww bae <33 ;w;
just excited to get my new 3ds this weekend wooo! c:


----------



## Llust (Sep 26, 2015)

ah - sorry about sparking a k drama here ;v;

well one of my closest & only friends irl is moving out of state within the next month, so i'll be going out to the anime store tomorrow to buy him a couple of gifts before he leaves because we're certified weeaboos


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Alright guys, please resolve this via PM, thank you!
> 
> New topic! What have you guys been up to?  (I am currently working so I apologize if I respond late (?；ω；｀) )
> 
> ...



Oh whoops I just VMed Jacob about this


----------



## Jacob (Sep 26, 2015)

Sorry I came here a little late!
To avoid this thread from being closed, I would strongly advise no more arguments. 
Anything that may seem to start up an argument will not be tolerated.
Thanks everyone for being good thus far! Remember we are a community!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> What have you guys been up to?  (I am currently working so I apologize if I respond late (?；ω；｀) )


I just got finished watching Scorch Trails. It was pretty good


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 26, 2015)

Miharu, Jacob! You might have missed it! sddfhgfjgjjdyjjhjngjnggvhmgm!!!!!!!!!!!! WORDS!!!!!!! Can't..... *gasp*..... I'm INCOHERENT!!!!!! 

XD 

I posted a suprise gift I got in the mail a few pages back, a belated birthday gift....... And just...... eghrftgjtyjtdykdtyktgykyukygkfykh............  NO WORDS......... 

I am 25, and I have devolved to 1/5th my age, I swear over this! XD Hahahaha......

- - - Post Merge - - -

I know at least roseflower and I have signed the petition (Quest 14) since the last update..... I think..... ><


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 26, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Miharu, Jacob! You might have missed it! sddfhgfjgjjdyjjhjngjnggvhmgm!!!!!!!!!!!! WORDS!!!!!!! Can't..... *gasp*..... I'm INCOHERENT!!!!!!
> 
> XD
> 
> ...



Oh happy belated birthday! if I missed it? sorry ;w;


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Oh happy belated birthday! if I missed it? sorry ;w;



Oh! No worries! XD Thank you sooooo much! It was on Tuesday. But HHD came out today in Canada, and he preordered the New HHD 3DS for me and just..... sdgrgdgjghmdhmgmg........ went that came in the mail...... grfhdtjytgyjykjhkmghmsfm....... I can't even....... erftgnfmgmgmhmvhjghcf....... YA KNOW??!?! XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry..... He = my common-law, my boyfriennd of 8 years.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 26, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Miharu, Jacob! You might have missed it! sddfhgfjgjjdyjjhjngjnggvhmgm!!!!!!!!!!!! WORDS!!!!!!! Can't..... *gasp*..... I'm INCOHERENT!!!!!!
> 
> XD
> 
> ...



Ah, Happy Belated Birthday!! Seems like you had a good one!!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 26, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> Hey, out of curiosity, could I become a popsicle in freezing?


Of course!! I just added you to the rosters! Welcome to TP! I hope you enjoy your time here! 



KiloPatches said:


> Quest #14 (I believe) - I signed our restock petition!


Your Quest Log has been updated!  Thanks for signing! <3



roseflower said:


> Hi, Kilo! How are you doing?
> I think I haven`t done this quest so far, I?ll sign as well
> 
> Edit: Quest #14 I signed for the group restock petition!


Your Quest Log has been updated!  Thanks for signing! <3



KiloPatches said:


> Okay can't contain excitement, I thought I would share with you guys first before posting on the official "Post Here Every time You Get something!" thread.....
> 
> Ready? Remember how my birthday was on Tuesday, right?
> 
> ...


WOWWW!! CONGRATS!!!!! You and your boyfriend are so great together!! I'm so happy for you!! That's an amazing present!!! x] I hope your birthday was the best! 



roseflower said:


> Doing a few quests now
> 
> Quest #11 Voted at SOWT
> 
> ...


OHH!! I haven't had a strawberry popsicle in a while!!! XD

And woo! Your Quest Log is updated! I'll have Jacob add your second entry soon! 



DaCoSim said:


> Quest 11: Voted!
> Quest 12: BOMBPOPS!!!! Omg I LUV choc/banana BOMBPOPS!!!!!! Sooo so much!!! I used to get them every time i had strep throat. They always made me feel better!


Your Quest Log has been updated!  Thanks for voting! <3

AND OHH!!! I honestly don't think I've had a choc/banana bombpop before!!! I'll definitely try to find it in store and try it!! XD 



naekoya said:


> aww bae <33 ;w;
> just excited to get my new 3ds this weekend wooo! c:


<3333
AND OOHHH!!! NICEEE!!!! Are you getting HHD with it?? XD



mimihime said:


> ah - sorry about sparking a k drama here ;v;
> 
> well one of my closest & only friends irl is moving out of state within the next month, so i'll be going out to the anime store tomorrow to buy him a couple of gifts before he leaves because we're certified weeaboos


Hahaha no worries! Thanks for apologizing! c: 

And aww!!! ; __ ; I hope you guys are able to make tons of memories before your friend moves!! And that's so sweet of you!! (Also welcome to TP!  This is my first time seeing you here! x] )



Jacob_lawall said:


> Sorry I came here a little late!
> To avoid this thread from being closed, I would strongly advise no more arguments.
> Anything that may seem to start up an argument will not be tolerated.
> Thanks everyone for being good thus far! Remember we are a community!
> ...


I just want to add to this, but if you see a comment/post you don't like that's regarding to you indirectly, please send Jacob or I a PM regarding it! There's no need to quote the said post. c: Quoting the said post will only spark an argument, which we'll like to avoid! This goes towards everyone! x] Thanks for being good and following the rules to the best of your abilities you guys!  We truly appreciate it! <3 



KiloPatches said:


> Miharu, Jacob! You might have missed it! sddfhgfjgjjdyjjhjngjnggvhmgm!!!!!!!!!!!! WORDS!!!!!!! Can't..... *gasp*..... I'm INCOHERENT!!!!!!
> 
> XD
> 
> ...


I SAW THE PRESENT JUST NOW!!! THAT's AMAZING AAHHHHHH <3333 I'm so happy for you!!!!

And yes I saw! Sorry I can't update the OP or quests when I'm at work! :c But please do not worry! I'll ALWAYS read back the posts I miss when I'm not on tbt or when I'm at work! I'll always update when I can!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 26, 2015)

✧ New Rewards has been added! I just want to thank naekoya, Jacob, and Kairi-Kitten for their participation in these amazing rewards! <3

✧ Expired/Past Quests has now been moved to the new Team Popsicle Thread in the museum section! (We have now renamed it to "Team Popsicle's Gallery")

✧ Don't forget! Our raffle will be ending tomorrow, 9/26/15, at 7pm PST time! Make sure you are on the raffle list as it is currently up to date! (Some member(s) have been removed due to 3 days of inactivity! Even if you are active again after those 3 days have passed, you'll need to let us know you'll like to rejoin again to be put back into the raffle list!)

✧ Quests #11 & #12 will be ending on Sunday at 9pm PST time! Make sure to get those quests in if you haven't already! Earn those pps! ​


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 26, 2015)

Yess! the whole bundle new 3ds, game, and comes with 6 cards I think? >w<
wee ~ can't wait hehe


----------



## himeki (Sep 26, 2015)

Blah....so sleepy!
Morning guys, how are you?

sorry i caused trouble guys. wasn't my intention, and i didn't realise she was a member, but i didn't name her so nobody would get mad at her directly.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 26, 2015)

Aaaaaaa Jasmine whenever you wake up and check here I just wanted to post so you could see that I literally DID use the Yo-Ka Sig xD *(even made a lovely icon/avatar<3)*

*sneaks out 8'D*


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Blah....so sleepy!
> Morning guys, how are you?
> 
> sorry i caused trouble guys. wasn't my intention, and i didn't realise she was a member, but i didn't name her so nobody would get mad at her directly.


Good morning! c:



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Aaaaaaa Jasmine whenever you wake up and check here I just wanted to post so you could see that I literally DID use the Yo-Ka Sig xD *(even made a lovely icon/avatar<3)*
> 
> *sneaks out 8'D*


i love your work! >w> huehue


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Good morning! c:
> 
> 
> i love your work! >w> huehue



Thanks so much <3 <3 I love your adorable sigs huhu, seriously the way you make them pastel and mix them so well is so cute ^__^


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 26, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Thanks so much <3 <3 I love your adorable sigs huhu, seriously the way you make them pastel and mix them so well is so cute ^__^



Ahh ~ thank you!! <3
I'm just trying out new things & experimenting with PS haha :3
but yeah omgerd I love the effects you used for your sigs though! +u+


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Ahh ~ thank you!! <3
> I'm just trying out new things & experimenting with PS haha :3
> but yeah omgerd I love the effects you used for your sigs though! +u+



Aaaaa you're very welcome ;D
Oooooo ahah I am obsessed with experimenting, I think over the course of my last freebies thread it really helped me improve *__* 
OMG LOL I swear that Sig was like 6+ Gradient Overlays and 2 different Gradients on Overlays xD I have a new thing with using Gradients w/ Screen such perfect color combos aaaaa I cannot stop thinking about designing lately 8'D 
I even plan to FINALLY revamp my old GFX shop which might take a while </3
But yee, I was sooooo proud of my latest works : D


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 26, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Aaaaa you're very welcome ;D
> Oooooo ahah I am obsessed with experimenting, I think over the course of my last freebies thread it really helped me improve *__*
> OMG LOL I swear that Sig was like 6+ Gradient Overlays and 2 different Gradients on Overlays xD I have a new thing with using Gradients w/ Screen such perfect color combos aaaaa I cannot stop thinking about designing lately 8'D
> I even plan to FINALLY revamp my old GFX shop which might take a while </3
> But yee, I was sooooo proud of my latest works : D



you should be!!! I mean that is like the next lvl stuff you got going on there xD hahah!
Oh man I can't wait to see it ;D
might even submit in a req at this point!! LOLL
yeah I tried GFX stuff like that.. but fail probably not my forte 
I can only work with simple gif stuff and that's about it ~ ;u;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> you should be!!! I mean that is like the next lvl stuff you got going on there xD hahah!
> Oh man I can't wait to see it ;D
> might even submit in a req at this point!! LOLL
> yeah I tried GFX stuff like that.. but fail probably not my forte
> I can only work with simple gif stuff and that's about it ~ ;u;



OMG nonono I swear I still have so long to go LOL, I have this one GOD I look up to who is seriously a freaking master web/graphic designer and can code anything! Ironically he did layouts on Neopets and his work is soooooooooo SHINY! I still have some ways to go before I reach that pro level xD
Oooo I will totally link you, I shall have to start tomorrow because rip 3 am sleep in an hour or so haha, I like to work ALL THE WAY THROUGH my designs 8'D
Dude, you could so master GFX, I only started last year after June because of WonderK and his help was good enough for me to improve to where I am now : O But yeah I have to say GFX is definitely hit and miss for me and I do love those tutorials :3
Nuuuuu PS has so much to do LOL, but regardless you still make those lovely sigs <3


----------



## himeki (Sep 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Good morning! c:
> 
> 
> i love your work! >w> huehue




Morning Naekoya!

I downloaded Eden Eternal out of curiosity and now its so addicting UGH!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 26, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG nonono I swear I still have so long to go LOL, I have this one GOD I look up to who is seriously a freaking master web/graphic designer and can code anything! Ironically he did layouts on Neopets and his work is soooooooooo SHINY! I still have some ways to go before I reach that pro level xD
> Oooo I will totally link you, I shall have to start tomorrow because rip 3 am sleep in an hour or so haha, I like to work ALL THE WAY THROUGH my designs 8'D
> Dude, you could so master GFX, I only started last year after June because of WonderK and his help was good enough for me to improve to where I am now : O But yeah I have to say GFX is definitely hit and miss for me and I do love those tutorials :3
> Nuuuuu PS has so much to do LOL, but regardless you still make those lovely sigs <3



thank you for your encouragement ;w; yeah.. I'm still a newb too atm, but definitely would love to expand my skills on it as well!
haha yeah omg!  WonderK & Jas also helped me out too they're both so wonderful human beings <333
awesome ~ yeah that'd be great! looking forward to it c:
ahh same here.. it's like freakn almost 6:30am for me
welp better late than ever might as well get some shut eye and wake up at noon LOL
hope you have a good rest! <3
see you ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Morning Naekoya!
> 
> I downloaded Eden Eternal out of curiosity and now its so addicting UGH!



hahah that's nice!! it's it cute 
i love that game's graphics =w=
ahh well I'm going to get some shut eye might be up again in few hours or so
ttyl!! c:


----------



## himeki (Sep 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> thank you for your encouragement ;w; yeah.. I'm still a newb too atm, but definitely would love to expand my skills on it as well!
> haha yeah omg!  WonderK & Jas also helped me out too they're both so wonderful human beings <333
> awesome ~ yeah that'd be great! looking forward to it c:
> ahh same here.. it's like freakn almost 6:30am for me
> ...



Ahaha, yup! The graphics are amazing...its kept my attention for over 2 years now!

Goodnight!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> thank you for your encouragement ;w; yeah.. I'm still a newb too atm, but definitely would love to expand my skills on it as well!
> haha yeah omg!  WonderK & Jas also helped me out too they're both so wonderful human beings <333
> awesome ~ yeah that'd be great! looking forward to it c:
> ahh same here.. it's like freakn almost 6:30am for me
> ...



Awww haha you're welcome <3 It's really fun when you get the hang of it and can start experimenting : D Definitely keep at it you have the skills for it ;D
Uwah same here huehue, Jasmine made me want to better my GFX all-around i.e. different styles and Devin AKA WonderK always gave me tips/tricks for certain areas def. two great people <3
Yay haha, will probs just VM you if you don't mind : ) If I can even finish by tomorrow guess I shall see how much time it takes xD
HOLYOMG!! Ahah it's gonna be close to 5 am though when I get to bed hnnnn >__< and omg lol I literally did that last night slept by 6 and woke up hungry at noon-ish (only had cold Caffe Mocha xD)
I hope so too, and sleep well : )
Might just pop in here again in that case hehe^^


----------



## Albuns (Sep 26, 2015)

Morning~


----------



## Damniel (Sep 26, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Morning~



Morning!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 26, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Morning!



How goes it?


----------



## himeki (Sep 26, 2015)

BLEH I WON SOMETHING I ALREADY HAVE ON EE.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> BLEH I WON SOMETHING I ALREADY HAVE ON EE.



Bleeh, just resell it then. :U


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

Looks like I am not on the raffle list anymore! Can I rejoin the raffle?


----------



## Jacob (Sep 26, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Looks like I am not on the raffle list anymore! Can I rejoin the raffle?



Ah yes! See, you went inactive for longer then the admitted time!
Thanks for catching on! I will add you right now


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Ah yes! See, you went inactive for longer then the admitted time!
> Thanks for catching on! I will add you right now



Yeah I know, I didn't have anything to use to go on TBT, that's why I was inactive


----------



## himeki (Sep 26, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Bleeh, just resell it then. :U



It's a white grade back gear :/ Luckily, I won an Alpha male outfit so thats 1.2k for me!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> It's a white grade back gear :/ Luckily, I won an Alpha male outfit so thats 1.2k for me!



Neat~


----------



## himeki (Sep 26, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Neat~



Nice, level 16 with a sweet 1.5k.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 26, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Oh! No worries! XD Thank you sooooo much! It was on Tuesday. But HHD came out today in Canada, and he preordered the New HHD 3DS for me and just..... sdgrgdgjghmdhmgmg........ went that came in the mail...... grfhdtjytgyjykjhkmghmsfm....... I can't even....... erftgnfmgmgmhmvhjghcf....... YA KNOW??!?! XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Sorry..... He = my common-law, my boyfriennd of 8 years.



Happy belated birthday! 

Good morning everyone.  Caffeine hasn't kicked in, so don't get mad if I don't quickly respond

How goes it?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 26, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Happy belated birthday!
> 
> Good morning everyone.  Caffeine hasn't kicked in, so don't get mad if I don't quickly respond
> 
> How goes it?



Hey there. I'm doing alright, just sitting here chatting with someone while waiting for maintenance on something to be done. How about you?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 26, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hey there. I'm doing alright, just sitting here chatting with someone while waiting for maintenance on something to be done. How about you?



Heyo!  And I could think of worse things xD
I'm doing good!  I'm thinking about which hybrid to breed a hundred of to auction for TBT.  Anyone know which would be the most popular?


----------



## MayorBambie (Sep 26, 2015)

Bleh, why is anime so addicting...


----------



## Albuns (Sep 26, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> Bleh, why is anime so addicting...



Because it blows the mind with how deep some of it is~


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Heyo!  And I could think of worse things xD
> I'm doing good!  I'm thinking about which hybrid to breed a hundred of to auction for TBT.  Anyone know which would be the most popular?



Blue roses? They're really hard to get


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 26, 2015)

Morning everyone! Hows it going?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 26, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Morning everyone! Hows it going?



Hey there, Lily~ Just sitting here looking at information, you?


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 26, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hey there, Lily~ Just sitting here looking at information, you?



Nothing much. Drinking apple cider.


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi people!!! I need to ask a question,

If I join the raffle and win, I can sell my Popsicle when I've had it for 3 months?

But on the rules, it says if you're joining the raffle just to sell it, that's bad? I am confused


----------



## Jacob (Sep 26, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Hi people!!! I need to ask a question,
> 
> If I join the raffle and win, I can sell my Popsicle when I've had it for 3 months?
> 
> But on the rules, it says if you're joining the raffle just to sell it, that's bad? I am confused



You should join the raffle because you actually want a popsicle, not to profit off it. 

We want the dedicated members to win, so we restrict people who are just looking to make a quick 2k tbt. We ask that you refrain entering with intentions to sell it, but 3 months is a long time, and we realize people can get bored of it. So if you do win and wish to sell it in 3 months then we won't stop you!


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> You should join the raffle because you actually want a popsicle, not to profit off it.
> 
> We want the dedicated members to win, so we restrict people who are just looking to make a quick 2k tbt. We ask that you refrain entering with intentions to sell it, but 3 months is a long time, and we realize people can get bored of it. So if you do win and wish to sell it in 3 months then we won't stop you!



Ah okay! So, I can sell it, but in 3 months. Thanks for answering!


----------



## himeki (Sep 26, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> Bleh, why is anime so addicting...



blame anime. Ive been playing E.E all day


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 26, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Blue roses? They're really hard to get



O: Really?!  They pop up everyday in a certain spot if I don't water them at all..... If I do water them, I can get up to 5-7 a day (And TT-ing helps get even more~)



MissLily123 said:


> Morning everyone! Hows it going?



Good morning!  I'm doing good, you?


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 26, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> O: Really?!  They pop up everyday in a certain spot if I don't water them at all..... If I do water them, I can get up to 5-7 a day (And TT-ing helps get even more~)
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning!  I'm doing good, you?



I could always be better ^.^


----------



## Albuns (Sep 26, 2015)

Bleeeh, I feel like most animes are too short. :<


----------



## Damniel (Sep 26, 2015)

Hey you all!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 26, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey you all!



Heyo, how are you?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 26, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Heyo, how are you?



Doing well! Kinda hungry, you?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 26, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Doing well! Kinda hungry, you?



Watching anime while feeling a bit sleepy. ~.~


----------



## himeki (Sep 26, 2015)

Anyone here play Eden Eternal? I feel like doing some dungeons~


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Anyone here play Eden Eternal? I feel like doing some dungeons~



Sounds like a cool game!


----------



## himeki (Sep 26, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Sounds like a cool game!



Ah, its a anime MMORPG, and its really fun! If you like that kind of thing, you should try it! c:


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 26, 2015)

Afternoon everyone!

Can't wait for that raffle tonight! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 26, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Afternoon everyone!
> 
> Can't wait for that raffle tonight! Good luck to everyone!



Hellu, Blackjack~
I'm not anymore. I was hoping to get my first popsicle there, but now that I already have one... not so much. xD


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 26, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Afternoon everyone!
> 
> Can't wait for that raffle tonight! Good luck to everyone!



Ah yes, the raffle! Good luck to everyone entering!


----------



## Taj (Sep 26, 2015)

rafffffffffle! Wait, what raffle


----------



## himeki (Sep 26, 2015)

OH MY GOD, SOMEHOW I MADE 8K GOLD IN ONE DAY, AND IM LEVEL 25.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> OH MY GOD, SOMEHOW I MADE 8K GOLD IN ONE DAY, AND IM LEVEL 25.



Wow... that's nearly doubled what I made in a week back when I was trying to buy a prime off a guildy. x.x


----------



## Taj (Sep 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Anyone here play Eden Eternal? I feel like doing some dungeons~



Hm I used to play that, damn 8k is a ton


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 26, 2015)

Quest 13......

Took forever, but was pretty fun~



Spoiler: proof



http://imgur.com/a/02ofE



VVVV

Low quality, Ignore the pics below


----------



## himeki (Sep 26, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Hm I used to play that, damn 8k is a ton



1.25k- Alpha Prime (male, Altar)
4k- 2x Alpacium Scroll
3k: Mysterious Head Necklace Thingy (Prime)
250g- Dark Blade Wheel thing (white)
Total: 8.5k in one night, only level 26 :>


----------



## roseflower (Sep 26, 2015)

Hello everybody, I wish you all a nice weekend


----------



## Albuns (Sep 26, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hello everybody, I wish you all a nice weekend



Likewise.


----------



## himeki (Sep 26, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hello everybody, I wish you all a nice weekend



Same to you!



*throws in game gold around in happiness*


----------



## roseflower (Sep 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Same to you!
> 
> 
> 
> *throws in game gold around in happiness*



Thank you Evvie and Alby<3
Congrats on the 8k gold!!!


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

OMG I AM GOING TO A 7th GRADER's house!

My mom knows the 7th grader's mom, so we are going tomorrow! I actually know the 7th grader, we haven't seen each other since she was 6 and I was 5. She has a pool too, so I am going to get to swim tomorrow!


----------



## himeki (Sep 26, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> OMG I AM GOING TO A 7th GRADER's house!
> 
> My mom knows the 7th grader's mom, so we are going tomorrow! I actually know the 7th grader, we haven't seen each other since she was 6 and I was 5. She has a pool too, so I am going to get to swim tomorrow!



What's the big deal about them being older? My best friend is younger then me :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> Thank you Evvie and Alby<3
> Congrats on the 8k gold!!!



Thanks!


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> What's the big deal about them being older? My best friend is younger then me :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I am not making a big deal..I'm just saying this because we finally get to see each other after 6 years.


----------



## himeki (Sep 26, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> I am not making a big deal..I'm just saying this because we finally get to see each other after 6 years.



Ah, ok. It just seemed like you were since instead of saying "I'M SEEING SOMEONE IVE NOT SEEN IN 6 YEARS" you said "OMG IM GOING TO A 7TH GRADERS HOUSE" Have fun!


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Ah, ok. It just seemed like you were since instead of saying "I'M SEEING SOMEONE IVE NOT SEEN IN 6 YEARS" you said "OMG IM GOING TO A 7TH GRADERS HOUSE" Have fun!



Yeah I know haha. I was thinking I could sleepover at her house but then I was like, "nah" because I get homesick pretty easily lol


----------



## Albuns (Sep 26, 2015)

Gaaah, I'm soo booored~


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 26, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I could always be better ^.^



Ah, true!



roseflower said:


> Hello everybody, I wish you all a nice weekend



I wish you a nice weekend too! 



Alby-Kun said:


> Gaaah, I'm soo booored~



I can cure that ;o


----------



## Albuns (Sep 26, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Ah, true!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, how so?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 26, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Oh, how so?



games.  games fix everything.  I wish I still played runescape.... I would offer to play with you!


----------



## roseflower (Sep 26, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I wish you a nice weekend too!



Thank you

Still no September birthstone T.T


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 26, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Thank you
> 
> Still no September birthstone T.T



yeah I'm pretty sad it's not up yet either :c
and it's already end of the month T^T </3


----------



## himeki (Sep 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah I'm pretty sad it's not up yet either :c
> and it's already end of the month T^T </3



Oh, hai again!


i should stop playing e.e fml


----------



## roseflower (Sep 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah I'm pretty sad it's not up yet either :c
> and it's already end of the month T^T </3



Yeah it?s almost like it`s forgotten ...sigh


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 26, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Thank you
> 
> Still no September birthstone T.T





naekoya said:


> yeah I'm pretty sad it's not up yet either :c
> and it's already end of the month T^T </3



Ikr!?  It's one of my favorite birthstones... ;-; someone should ask admin/mod to put the september and the october birthstones both available next month, so everyone still gets a chance at both.


----------



## roseflower (Sep 26, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Ikr!?  It's one of my favorite birthstones... ;-; someone should ask admin/mod to put the september and the october birthstones both available next month, so everyone still gets a chance at both.



Yes hopefully they`ll give us a chance to purchase the September birthstone >.<


----------



## Taj (Sep 26, 2015)

Anybody else think this month went by too fast?


----------



## himeki (Sep 26, 2015)

Tried out a new sig technique= what do you think?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 26, 2015)

I did talk to one of the mods.. but even they say they don't know when it'll be available? o__O 
seriously.. thought it was a simple fix 
didn't think it'd take this long tbh @__@


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

I just found my old Tomodachi Life game card!!! I'm playing right now.

I got it for Christmas but my dad took it away, then I found it when my mom was cleaning out the car!
I'm so happy! But for some reason, the date was 10/30/19, I was like whatttt


----------



## roseflower (Sep 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I did talk to one of the mods.. but even they say they don't know when it'll be available? o__O
> seriously.. thought it was a simple fix
> didn't think it'd take this long tbh @__@



Yeah, if it?d be simple to fix, it would already be fixed. Might take them a while -.-


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I did talk to one of the mods.. but even they say they don't know when it'll be available? o__O
> seriously.. thought it was a simple fix
> didn't think it'd take this long tbh @__@


Yeah.. My uncles and cousin (who's disabled ) have birthdays in September, and I wanted to buy it in honor of those 3 family members


----------



## Taj (Sep 26, 2015)

Tune in next time when somebody makes another big petition for the September birthstone! Good evening! Or day, or whatever time zone you live in!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 26, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> games.  games fix everything.  I wish I still played runescape.... I would offer to play with you!



Runescape... my cousin tried to get me to play it, I got bored pretty fast. xD


----------



## Taj (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm thinking of skyping with somebody so we can play HHD together but either they don't have it or they don't have skype XD oh well, thought it was a good idea


----------



## roseflower (Sep 26, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Yeah.. My uncles and cousin (who's disabled ) have birthdays in September, and I wanted to buy it in honor of those 3 family members



Aww this is so nice of you


----------



## Damniel (Sep 26, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Yeah.. My uncles and cousin (who's disabled ) have birthdays in September, and I wanted to buy it in honor of those 3 family members



There's a few days left of the month so maybe it can get fixed in time? Or just buy a birthstone from someone from a previous year.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Tried out a new sig technique= what do you think?



Oh it's nice! Are you able to do animated sigs?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 26, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Anybody else think this month went by too fast?



Me, but that's my thoughts on this whole year



naekoya said:


> I did talk to one of the mods.. but even they say they don't know when it'll be available? o__O
> seriously.. thought it was a simple fix
> didn't think it'd take this long tbh @__@



;___; if they can make new collectibles over a couple weeks, like during the fire fest or tbt beach party, it shouldn't take a month to fix a bloody blue crystal.



Alby-Kun said:


> Runescape... my cousin tried to get me to play it, I got bored pretty fast. xD



Well, it gets really boring if you're alone and have no one to adventure with.  the wilderness is fun when you have friends; I used to play with a family member who was like level 80, and they killed everyone and I ended up carrying the stuff for them XD



Call me Daniel said:


> There's a few days left of the month so maybe it can get fixed in time? Or just buy a birthstone from someone from a previous year.



What if you wanted an ungifted birthstone?  They can only be gifted once, so buying it makes you stuck with it _forever._


----------



## Damniel (Sep 26, 2015)

@luncanosa well you can have the person put a message on it and you can just throw it away instead of being stuck with it.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 26, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> @luncanosa well you can have the person put a message on it and you can just throw it away instead of being stuck with it.



True but it's a waste of tbt imo since there's no return investment, if you decide to sell it later on.

taking that into consideration, I have 2 gems from Jacob.  he needed tbt back then, and nobody would buy them, so I offered a smaller amount and he said yes.  X'D That's how we became friends before TP became what it is.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 26, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> True but it's a waste of tbt imo since there's no return investment, if you decide to sell it later on.
> 
> taking that into consideration, I have 2 gems from Jacob.  he needed tbt back then, and nobody would buy them, so I offered a smaller amount and he said yes.  X'D That's how we became friends before TP became what it is.



After I came back from hiatus all my friends went offline so I was pretty lonely until peonye's giveaway where I met all of my good tbt friends! Jacob Naekoya and Miharu being a few of them.


----------



## Taj (Sep 26, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> After I came back from hiatus all my friends went offline so I was pretty lonely until printed giveaway where I met all of my good tbt friends! Jacob Naekoya and Miharu being a few of them.



printed? I'm going to guess autocorrect on this


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> After I came back from hiatus all my friends went offline so I was pretty lonely until printed giveaway where I met all of my good tbt friends! Jacob Naekoya and Miharu being a few of them.



*peoyne

Yeah peoyne's giveaway was the best.

even though I was ignored


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 26, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> After I came back from hiatus all my friends went offline so I was pretty lonely until printed giveaway where I met all of my good tbt friends! Jacob Naekoya and Miharu being a few of them.



Yeah, I was on a half-year hiatus and everyone I knew was gone.  LOL I barely even knew them too.  peoyne's giveaway was the best!



cookiecrisps said:


> *peoyne
> 
> Yeah peoyne's giveaway was the best.
> 
> even though I was ignored



you too??? glad I'm not alone.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 26, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> *peoyne
> 
> Yeah peoyne's giveaway was the best.
> 
> even though I was ignored


The thread did get crazy though, yet Slamathers giveaway was easier.


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> The thread did get crazy though, yet Slamathers giveaway was easier.



Yeah everytime I refreshed I missed 2 pages lol.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 26, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Yeah everytime I refreshed I missed 2 pages lol.



Samanther's was just random spam posts every 15 seconds though, which was fun but kinda annoying because the lag


----------



## Damniel (Sep 26, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Yeah everytime I refreshed I missed 2 pages lol.



In Slamathers giveaway I missed 10 pages everytime I refreshed....


----------



## Jacob (Sep 26, 2015)

Hey guys! Just a quick reminder:

Our official *Popsicle Raffle* will be drawn in 1 hour!!
If you would like to join there is still time! Make sure you have been active in the past 3 days and have 50+ posts!
Let us know "I would like to be entered in the raffle"

Don't forget you CAN redeem your quest points for extra entries, or save them for something big ;D

Good Luck to all!​


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 26, 2015)

popsicles nomnomnom >w< hehe <3


----------



## Taj (Sep 26, 2015)

I can't wait to see who my popsicle goes to c: (as long as it aint Jane XD)


----------



## Albuns (Sep 26, 2015)

Hmmm~ I wonder what a waffle-flavored popsicle would taste like. -w-


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

Can I enter again or no..?


----------



## Jacob (Sep 26, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Can I enter again or no..?



We allow 1 free entry, but you would need to redeem points from the quests for a second entry




			
				 Quest Content: Prizes said:
			
		

> ✧ 100 pps: An extra entry into the raffle list! {Only allowed 1 per person per raffle!}


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> We allow 1 free entry, but you would need to redeem points from the quests for a second entry



Oh okay.
I need to check out the quests then. I signed the petition a long time ago, does it still count?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 26, 2015)

neester14 said:


> I can't wait to see who my popsicle goes to c: (as long as it aint Jane XD)



I'm not even entering nor have I entered again is what I should say...
1 popsicle is enough for me thanks =w=


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

I signed the petition in August, how many pps does that give me?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 26, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Aaaaaaa Jasmine whenever you wake up and check here I just wanted to post so you could see that I literally DID use the Yo-Ka Sig xD *(even made a lovely icon/avatar<3)*
> 
> *sneaks out 8'D*


AHHH YESSS IT LOOKS LOVELLYYY GREAT JOB <333333 



Blackjack said:


> Quest 13......
> 
> Took forever, but was pretty fun~
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!! Hahaha!!! Did you have fun at least? B]

Also I updated your Quest Log! 



roseflower said:


> Hello everybody, I wish you all a nice weekend


D'awww thank you!!! I hope you have a wonderful weekend as well! <3



cookiecrisps said:


> OMG I AM GOING TO A 7th GRADER's house!
> 
> My mom knows the 7th grader's mom, so we are going tomorrow! I actually know the 7th grader, we haven't seen each other since she was 6 and I was 5. She has a pool too, so I am going to get to swim tomorrow!


OHHH Nice!! Have fun!  



neester14 said:


> Anybody else think this month went by too fast?


I do! LOL It went by pretty fast! 



MayorEvvie said:


> Tried out a new sig technique= what do you think?


OHH!! It's looking good!! Something I'll recommend is maybe try using some textures or fractals to make it pop out more and give it that "WOW" feeling <3 The text is creative seeing as how you were trying to put a bg in it, but it's a little plain. Adding some textures/fractals should give it a nice touch!  



naekoya said:


> popsicles nomnomnom >w< hehe <3


I just had a popsicle!! <3 Fudgesicle was delicious!! ;v ; <3



neester14 said:


> I can't wait to see who my popsicle goes to c: (as long as it aint Jane XD)


Same here!! Thanks again for the donation!!  Btw, did you want to be added to the Freezings list? c: (Hahaha Jane wouldn't be able to win because she didn't enter the raffle! x] )


----------



## roseflower (Sep 26, 2015)

Good luck everyone, who shall be the happy winner of this yummy popsicle<3 haha :3


----------



## Miharu (Sep 26, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Oh okay.
> I need to check out the quests then. I signed the petition a long time ago, does it still count?


Please read the Quests section and the Quests Rules! After reading it, if you have anymore questions in regards to the Quests Section, then please feel free to ask! x] But most of the answers to your current questions are all answered on my OP. c:


----------



## Damniel (Sep 26, 2015)

Oh hey Miharu!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh I forgot about the raffle good luck to you all!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 26, 2015)

Hey Mimi, how was your day? C:


----------



## Miharu (Sep 26, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Oh hey Miharu!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh I forgot about the raffle good luck to you all!


EEYYY!~ How you doing? XD And omg yeah! Raffle ending soon!!! Good luck to everyone! 



Alby-Kun said:


> Hey Mimi, how was your day? C:



Hi Alby!!! And oh boy, my day was pretty tiring XD Weekends are normally tiring for me since I'm working the majority of the day ; v ; Hahaha! But now I'm feeling great!!! Just ate some foodddd and now just waiting for it to hit 7pm so we can draw our raffle winner! B] Then I'll probably take a nap HAHA

How was your day?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> EEYYY!~ How you doing? XD And omg yeah! Raffle ending soon!!! Good luck to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whaaaaat? But weekends are meant for relaxing, not working! ;w;

Day's been pretty bland. I decided to replay an MMO for shetz and gigglez. Aside from that, nothing else really. xD
Oh ya, how goes the button thingy?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> EEYYY!~ How you doing? XD And omg yeah! Raffle ending soon!!! Good luck to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doing well and make sure you get some rest after you pick the winner! Sleep is great


----------



## Miharu (Sep 26, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Whaaaaat? But weekends are meant for relaxing, not working! ;w;
> 
> Day's been pretty bland. I decided to replay an MMO for shetz and gigglez. Aside from that, nothing else really. xD
> Oh ya, how goes the button thingy?


Yeah ;v ; But I always work on weekends, hence why I'm rarely on in the morning/afternoons! I normally won't be on until later evening ahaha! You may see me comment somewhere because when I'm on break I'll lurk on tbt B] 

OHH which MMO?
As for the badge, I haven't started on it yet ; v; Sorry haha! I normally only make GFX during my days off which is from Mon-Wednesday! (I may start later tonight, but it depends how long I nap for ahaha I'm really tired atm xD )



Call me Daniel said:


> Doing well and make sure you get some rest after you pick the winner! Sleep is great


I definitely will! Thanks!  I honestly can't wait to take a nap ahahaha I need ittttt ; v ;


----------



## Albuns (Sep 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yeah ;v ; But I always work on weekends, hence why I'm rarely on in the morning/afternoons! I normally won't be on until later evening ahaha! You may see me comment somewhere because when I'm on break I'll lurk on tbt B]
> 
> OHH which MMO?
> As for the badge, I haven't started on it yet ; v; Sorry haha! I normally only make GFX during my days off which is from Mon-Wednesday! (I may start later tonight, but it depends how long I nap for ahaha I'm really tired atm xD )
> ...



Eden Eternal since it's been sitting on my PC for a few months now. xD
And nu, it's okay! If I had known your work schedule for them, I wouldn't have asked to begin with. Take your time~ ^^


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

noon I have 4%

I will come back later to hopefully see who won

Good luck to myself and everyone else!!!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 26, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> noon I have 4%
> 
> I will come back later to hopefully see who won
> 
> Good luck to myself and everyone else!!!



Bye bye!


----------



## Taj (Sep 26, 2015)

Good luck guys and gals! I have to go get a beer 

Err I said nothing. I actually hate beer. And wine. And coffee. And starbucks. Ok I'll stop so you don't hate me more XD

Oh and I'm looking for somebody to play HHD with on skype so so we can play at the same time. Let me know if interested


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 26, 2015)

Getting my bundle tomorrow!! eeep can't wait o w o <3


----------



## roseflower (Sep 26, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Good luck guys and gals! I have to go get a beer
> 
> Err I said nothing. I actually hate beer. And wine. And coffee. And starbucks. Ok I'll stop so you don't hate me more XD
> 
> Oh and I'm looking for somebody to play HHD with on skype so so we can play at the same time. Let me know if interested



Do you at least like tea?
Has HHD a multiplayer?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Getting my bundle tomorrow!! eeep can't wait o w o <3



Remember to get Okami too!!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 26, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Remember to get Okami too!!



I'll try to see if my bf says yes xD haha don't want to be spending too much all at once lol


----------



## Jacob (Sep 26, 2015)

Raffle Will be Closing in *5 minutes*! Get Ready!​


----------



## roseflower (Sep 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Getting my bundle tomorrow!! eeep can't wait o w o <3



How exciting, I?m happy fo you >.<


----------



## Damniel (Sep 26, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Raffle Will be Closing in *5 minutes*! Get Ready!​



My body is ready!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 26, 2015)

roseflower said:


> How exciting, I?m happy fo you >.<



ah thank you! but I'm not too keen on the face plates that come with it 
I mean they are ok, just really wish they worked on the designs on it abit more xD


----------



## Taj (Sep 26, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Do you at least like tea?
> Has HHD a multiplayer?



I like tea but my idea is that we can skype and play hhd side by side in a way

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> ah thank you! but I'm not too keen on the face plates that come with it
> I mean they are ok, just really wish they worked on the designs on it abit more xD



make sure to get all ze amiibo packs! I made the mistake of buying just 1


----------



## roseflower (Sep 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> ah thank you! but I'm not too keen on the face plates that come with it
> I mean they are ok, just really wish they worked on the designs on it abit more xD



Well the good thing is there`s so many face plates, so you can pick your favourites

- - - Post Merge - - -



neester14 said:


> I like tea but my idea is that we can skype and play hhd side by side in a way



Ah I see, playing together with a friend is great


----------



## Damniel (Sep 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> ah thank you! but I'm not too keen on the face plates that come with it
> I mean they are ok, just really wish they worked on the designs on it abit more xD



Get that color star plate that you were telling me about!


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 26, 2015)

Good luck to everyone who has entered!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 26, 2015)

neester14 said:


> I like tea but my idea is that we can skype and play hhd side by side in a way
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Oh i'm just getting the bundle so I think 6 cards come along with it? idk xD



roseflower said:


> Well the good thing is there`s so many face plates, so you can pick your favourites
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


that is true! I'm justing wondering if my previous one would fit the new 3ds lol c:



Call me Daniel said:


> Get that color star plate that you were telling me about!



I know! but then again the bundle does give me 2 plates so I'll just use them for the time being hehe


----------



## Taj (Sep 26, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Well the good thing is there`s so many face plates, so you can pick your favourites
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



It's OK if you don't want to, but I want to play so badly <_> my eyes are dead atm


----------



## Jacob (Sep 26, 2015)

Raffle Winner will be drawn is a couple minutes~ entries now closed.

In the mean time you can watch this:


----------



## roseflower (Sep 26, 2015)

neester14 said:


> It's OK if you don't want to, but I want to play so badly <_> my eyes are dead atm



HHD will release next Friday here, I can`t even buy it yet T.T


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

Good luck everyone!!!!!

Myself included haha


----------



## Miharu (Sep 26, 2015)

AND THE WINNER OF THIS RAFFLE IS.....



Spoiler:  



in the next post  I'm currently uploading the screenshot HAHA please don't hurt me XD


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AND THE WINNER OF THIS RAFFLE IS.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AAAHHHH REALLY??!?!? HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Taj (Sep 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AND THE WINNER OF THIS RAFFLE IS.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jesus christ I feel like an idiot


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Raffle Winner will be drawn is a couple minutes~ entries now closed.
> 
> In the mean time you can watch this:



omg omg it's bitblock


----------



## Damniel (Sep 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AND THE WINNER OF THIS RAFFLE IS.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More evil than Yami!


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

neester14 said:


> jesus christ I feel like an idiot




You feel like me most of the time then!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 26, 2015)

*DRUM ROLLS* THE WINNER IS:



Spoiler:  



Alby-kun!! CONGRATS!!!!!  

http://i.imgur.com/Ibk6Chj.png



Thank you so much everyone for keeping TP alive and active! There will be more giveaways in the future! Please look forward to them! c: I hope you guys continue to have fun and chat in TP! (There will be a mini update soon! I just need to type it out, so look forward to that as well!)​


----------



## Taj (Sep 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> *DRUM ROLLS* THE WINNER IS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



congrats Alby!!!!!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 26, 2015)

Congratulations Alby!!! c:


----------



## Damniel (Sep 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> *DRUM ROLLS* THE WINNER IS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats Alby 2 Popsicles now so cool.


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

Congrats!!!!

Now you have 2 Popsicles.


----------



## roseflower (Sep 26, 2015)

Congrats Alby


----------



## Albuns (Sep 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> *DRUM ROLLS* THE WINNER IS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GG, I didn't think I'd win so I ended buying a popsicle from Mimi... XD
But thank you! c:


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> *DRUM ROLLS* THE WINNER IS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dang it...

Congrats Alby~!


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 26, 2015)

Gratz!


----------



## Taj (Sep 26, 2015)

Nice skype chat with Jane XD


----------



## Miharu (Sep 26, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> GG, I didn't think I'd win so I ended buying a popsicle from Mimi... XD
> But thank you! c:


HAHA!! What are the chances man ahahaha!! XD Congrats once again! I'll update your roster and put you in the section of "Dedicated Popsicle Members!  "



neester14 said:


> Nice skype chat with Jane XD


Hahaha thanks! B]


----------



## Taj (Sep 26, 2015)

Haters gonna hate: anime fans technically. Whatev, shut up and watch the vid XD


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2015)

qdgdwdgnmqqngdnqdnm I hate boys help


ps: congrats with the popsicles Alby-kuuuun


----------



## Taj (Sep 26, 2015)

Beary said:


> qdgdwdgnmqqngdnqdnm I hate boys help
> 
> 
> ps: congrats with the popsicles Alby-kuuuun



uh. Thanks.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 26, 2015)

Beary said:


> qdgdwdgnmqqngdnqdnm I hate boys help
> 
> 
> ps: congrats with the popsicles Alby-kuuuun



Awww what happened? :c Please feel free to PM me to talk about this! > v<


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2015)

neester14 said:


> uh. Thanks.



?? watchu mean
what was that 'uh' for


----------



## Albuns (Sep 26, 2015)

Beary said:


> qdgdwdgnmqqngdnqdnm I hate boys help
> 
> 
> ps: congrats with the popsicles Alby-kuuuun



Thanks, not sure how I should feel now though. XD


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 26, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Thanks, not sure how I should feel now though. XD



You should feel happy!!


----------



## Taj (Sep 26, 2015)

Beary said:


> ?? watchu mean
> what was that 'uh' for



boy trouble or just hate boys in general?

This reminds me of the school cliques, I wrote about this once. Maybe I'll see if I can find it!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 26, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> You should feel happy!!



I guess so, but I feel sorta bad since I already have a popsicle already. Meep. ;u;


----------



## Taj (Sep 26, 2015)

speaking of I need to hit the sack of rocks. Good night people!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> I guess so, but I feel sorta bad since I already have a popsicle already. Meep. ;u;



eh you shouldn't be I remember back in the day when I was 4 and won 2 chocolate chip cookies... man that was life. Jeez, I'm having lots of flashbacks today

EDIT: And the aftermath was I just sold it for a buck and ate the other one XD


----------



## Miharu (Sep 26, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I guess so, but I feel sorta bad since I already have a popsicle already. Meep. ;u;



Aww!! Well if you want, you could give it to a friend you trust who's also a TP member but doesn't have a popsicle yet!  (Just make sure it's a person you know that won't sell the popsicle and will follow the 3 months wait rule!) Just let me know who you plan on giving it to first before giving it away! x] (If you do want to give it away!) 

P.s. this does NOT mean anyone should PM/beg Alby for his popsicle D:< I DO NOT want to see that.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 26, 2015)

neester14 said:


> speaking of I need to hit the sack of rocks. Good night people!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Hm... I guess so. o:
And lucky, very rarely do I have flashbacks out of the blue. There's usually something that either unrelated or vaguely related that makes me remember. xD


----------



## Jacob (Sep 26, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I guess so, but I feel sorta bad since I already have a popsicle already. Meep. ;u;



Don't worry! You bought one AND you paid extra for more entries!
you deserve it 
(There will be more opportunities for others!)


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 26, 2015)

Yeah Alby just be proud of your popsicle line up! ;D
it's all good ~ 
everyone will have their chances sooner or later for sure


----------



## Albuns (Sep 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Aww!! Well if you want, you could give it to a friend you trust who's also a TP member but doesn't have a popsicle yet!  (Just make sure it's a person you know that won't sell the popsicle and will follow the 3 months wait rule!) Just let me know who you plan on giving it to first before giving it away! x] (If you do want to give it away!)
> 
> P.s. this does NOT mean anyone should PM/beg Alby for his popsicle D:< I DO NOT want to see that.



Hmm~ guess I'll save it for when I find someone who needs it badly then. Cause right now, too many people don't have one and I don't wanna randomly pick. ;u;


----------



## Damniel (Sep 26, 2015)

Beary said:


> qdgdwdgnmqqngdnqdnm I hate boys help
> 
> 
> ps: congrats with the popsicles Alby-kuuuun


Why do you hate boys?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Yeah Alby just be proud of your popsicle line up! ;D
> it's all good ~
> everyone will have their chances sooner or later for sure



If ya say so, senpai~ ouo7


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 26, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> If ya say so, senpai~ ouo7



hai hai ~ ^^*


----------



## Miharu (Sep 26, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hmm~ guess I'll save it for when I find someone who needs it badly then. Cause right now, too many people don't have one and I don't wanna randomly pick. ;u;


Hahaha that's perfectly fine! x] And no worries I completely understand!  Congrats once again! x]


----------



## Damniel (Sep 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Yeah Alby just be proud of your popsicle line up! ;D
> it's all good ~
> everyone will have their chances sooner or later for sure



Yes I wrote a whole story on my victory in the Popsicle crazed war. All soilders have a chance to be victorious!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha that's perfectly fine! x] And no worries I completely understand!  Congrats once again! x]



Thank you! ^^


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 26, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Yes I wrote a whole story on my victory in the Popsicle crazed war.



a very well victory indeed I must say! ;D


----------



## roseflower (Sep 26, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Yes I wrote a whole story on my victory in the Popsicle crazed war. All soilders have a chance to be victorious!



Is the story called "The Popsicle Hero"?


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 26, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Is the story called "The Popsicle Hero"?



It's shall be called; Daniel.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 26, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Is the story called "The Popsicle Hero"?



It is called:
The legend of the sacred Popsicle.


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

My giveaway already ended
I'm currently typing out the names but there's a problem

A user has 304 entries so I need to type her name 304 times
Another user has 300 entries and same thing.

Can someone help me???
Someone can type "Hatori" 300 times and send me a Pm
And another can type "The Pennifer" 304 times and send a pm??
Please help


----------



## roseflower (Sep 26, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> It is called:
> The legend of the sacred Popsicle.



Sounds great


----------



## Albuns (Sep 26, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> My giveaway already ended
> I'm currently typing out the names but there's a problem
> 
> A user has 304 entries so I need to type her name 304 times
> ...



Copy and paste is your best friend, just get a multiple of two and then keep C&P'ing until you get those numbers.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 26, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> My giveaway already ended
> I'm currently typing out the names but there's a problem
> 
> A user has 304 entries so I need to type her name 304 times
> ...


You could also assign numbered tickets: 
The first entry 1-10 (whatever number of entries they have)
Next entry 11-20 
Next 21-30 
And so on and so on. And then after your done randomize a number and whatever number you get the person with that assigned number wins.


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Copy and paste is your best friend, just get a multiple of two and then keep C&P'ing until you get those numbers.



But it takes so long and PLUS I'm on an iPad which makes it worse,
I just got the new update and boy it is not a good update
All I wanted to do was get rid of that dumb RED NOTIFICTION on my settings app!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 26, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> But it takes so long and PLUS I'm on an iPad which makes it worse,
> I just got the new update and boy it is not a good update
> All I wanted to do was get rid of that dumb RED NOTIFICTION on my settings app!



Write it down 3 times, copy and past it until you get 15, then copy and paste the 15 until you get 90, then 90 until 300, etc.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 26, 2015)

So if your doing entries you add like this.
Hartori 1-300
Then add 304 to 300
Penifer-301-604 
And keep adding!
So say you end up with 700 entries, randomize a number between 1-700 and the person with the number in their range wins! 
Like 
Winning number: 405
Penifer is 301-604 so she wins.


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Write it down 3 times, copy and past it until you get 15, then copy and paste the 15 until you get 90, then 90 until 300, etc.





Call me Daniel said:


> So if your doing entries you add like this.
> Hartori 1-300
> Then add 304 to 300
> Penifer-301-604
> ...



Ah okay guys! Thanks!


----------



## misspiggy95 (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi everyone!
I miss you all!
Sorry I have not been on at all in the last month or so, been crazy busy with school and working.
I decided to get back on though for a hot second since I did get the new AC game 
I hope everyone is doing fantastic<3

I did send my bells to Mr Jacob to have some fun in this thread! I don't use/need them, so thought id pass them on,
well Ill be off in a few, just thought I would drop by!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 26, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I miss you all!
> Sorry I have not been on at all in the last month or so, been crazy busy with school and working.
> I decided to get back on though for a hot second since I did get the new AC game
> ...



Was nice seeing you! owo/


----------



## Damniel (Sep 26, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I miss you all!
> Sorry I have not been on at all in the last month or so, been crazy busy with school and working.
> I decided to get back on though for a hot second since I did get the new AC game
> ...



I was wondering where you were! Hi I hope your doing well


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

Okay I did Hatori already.

Now I just need Pennifer :/


----------



## Jacob (Sep 26, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I miss you all!
> Sorry I have not been on at all in the last month or so, been crazy busy with school and working.
> I decided to get back on though for a hot second since I did get the new AC game
> ...



Miss Piggy! Thank you SO much for that super generous donation!! You are the best!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 26, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Okay I did Hatori already.
> 
> Now I just need Pennifer :/



See? That didn't take too long, did it?


----------



## roseflower (Sep 26, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I miss you all!
> Sorry I have not been on at all in the last month or so, been crazy busy with school and working.
> I decided to get back on though for a hot second since I did get the new AC game
> ...



Hi, enjoy your new game!


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

NOOOOO

I WENT OFF THE SITE WHERE I AM WRITING DOWN THE ENTRIES

then it refreshed 
I'm so pissed off right now

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can I just make everyone have one entry?? To make it more fair?

you know what that's what I will do


----------



## Damniel (Sep 26, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> NOOOOO
> 
> I WENT OFF THE SITE WHERE I AM WRITING DOWN THE ENTRIES
> 
> ...



That's not fair at all...
Just do the way I told you and use a calculator and paper.


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> That's not fair at all...



What? i would've thought it would be... can you tell me why?

This is so frustrating. If only I had some help
I just want to crawl into a corner and panic


----------



## Jacob (Sep 26, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> What? i would've thought it would be... can you tell me why?



People worked hard to get the extra entries they deserve. If you take away like 200+ entries that would be a waste of time or tbt or whatever they did to get them. Just write all the names down fairly so you don't get in trouble with the mods.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 26, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I miss you all!
> Sorry I have not been on at all in the last month or so, been crazy busy with school and working.
> I decided to get back on though for a hot second since I did get the new AC game
> ...


HI misspiggy!!! AND AWWWW I MISS YOU TOO!!!! ; v; And oh gosh!! No worries!! I completely understand!! Work and school can take a lot out of you!!! Thank you for stopping by!!! I really miss seeing you around and I hope you do great in school and work! <3 I hope you are doing amazing as well!!!

AHHHH Thank you so very much for your kind donation!!!! ; v; I'm so speechless ahhh sdlfkjslfjds Thank you!!!! <3333 I literally just don't know what to say!! ; v ; 



cookiecrisps said:


> NOOOOO
> 
> I WENT OFF THE SITE WHERE I AM WRITING DOWN THE ENTRIES
> 
> ...


AWWW!!!! I'm sorry to hear that!!! D: 

And noo!! You can't! That's not fair at all! Dx People worked towards those entries and some even sent you tbt for them!! Changing the rules now wouldn't be fair to them at all! Not only that you could get in trouble with the mods for changing your rules right when your giveaway almost/has ended! ; v ;


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm dying here


----------



## Damniel (Sep 26, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> What? i would've thought it would be... can you tell me why?
> 
> This is so frustrating. If only I had some help
> I just want to crawl into a corner and panic



I told you another way of doing it.
People donated tbt, drew you art, and spent all their time posting in your thread?
That's an extremely unfair thing to do, especially when people took time to make you art when it just amounted to the same as someone posting once.

- - - Post Merge - - -



cookiecrisps said:


> I'm dying here



Should have planned better.


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

I don't want to start arguments so I will just leave.

I'll do it on my own, thanks


----------



## Albuns (Sep 26, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> I don't want to start arguments so I will just leave.
> 
> I'll do it on my own, thanks



Persistence and patience is key.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 26, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Persistence and patience is key.



Fairness and planning is key.


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 26, 2015)

Dang Jacob, you got a super deal on that Popsicle


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> That's not fair at all...
> Just do the way I told you and use a calculator and paper.



im crying

I am using paper but being the dumb person I am, I suck at math.
I wrote down a lot of stuff, I'll put up a screenshot.


Spoiler:  



coming soon TBT is being slow


----------



## Miharu (Sep 26, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> I don't want to start arguments so I will just leave.
> 
> I'll do it on my own, thanks



Ahh no no no, no arguments are being started so please don't worry! We just don't want to see you getting in trouble and that's why we are telling you to not change your rules/giveaway!! Daniel's advice on how to hold the giveaway is a great and easy idea!! But first, what did you first state on your giveaway? Like did you tell them how the winner would be picked?


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

I told them I would use a random name picker.

I'm using the same website you're using


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 26, 2015)

I AM OUT OF APPLE CIDER SOMEONE HELP


----------



## Miharu (Sep 27, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> I told them I would use a random name picker.
> 
> I'm using the same website you're using



Ahhh yeah :c Then since you stated the random name picker, you'll have to stick with it I think. Unless you want to talk to the mods about it and see if it's okay for you to change part of your giveaway picking. I'm honestly not sure how it'll work. > __ < Sorry I couldn't be of help! :c


----------



## jiny (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok. I don't mind using the Name Picker though,

What I need help with is how to count Pennifer and Hatori's entries.

I might use Daniel's idea but I still don't get it.
How would the others get chosen?

I think I came up with an idea but idk if it's good or bad

I assign everyone a number
I type the number, and whoever's number gets chosen first gets first place.
Second number gets 2nd place
3rd number gets 3rd place
Is this a good idea?

And it's way easier to type 2 304 times and 5 300 times


----------



## Albuns (Sep 27, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I AM OUT OF APPLE CIDER SOMEONE HELP



Hot chocolates~ owo


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 27, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hot chocolates~ owo



Its still not the same


----------



## Albuns (Sep 27, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Fairness and planning is key.



That shouldn't even be noted, it's logical enough to be clear.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MissLily123 said:


> Its still not the same



Add apple juice and some cinnamon theeen~ QwQ


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 27, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Its still not the same



Hard Cider? Sparkling?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 27, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Ok. I don't mind using the Name Picker though,
> 
> What I need help with is how to count Pennifer and Hatori's entries.
> 
> ...


I guess you could go that route too? You'll need to speak to a mod, the way my method works is that each person has a certain amount of numbers based on their number of entries. Then randomize a number and the person with they number wins. People with more entries have a longer range of numbers and a greater chance that the number is theirs.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 27, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Dang Jacob, you got a super deal on that Popsicle


HE DID AHAHAHA Big Update coming soon! I'm typing it up right now!



MissLily123 said:


> I AM OUT OF APPLE CIDER SOMEONE HELP


OH NO!!!! D: Are there any stores open?? Go buy some!


----------



## jiny (Sep 27, 2015)

Um well I already typed Hatori's number, *30*, 300 times, and I typed Pennifer's number *20*, 304 times.

I need to go on to the others before it strikes midnight


----------



## DarkWolves (Sep 27, 2015)

This sounds fun!, how do I join?


----------



## jiny (Sep 27, 2015)

Okay all done!!!

Get hyped (only Daniel since he's in the giveaway too! )


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 27, 2015)

DarkWolves said:


> This sounds fun!, how do I join?



Hello! Welcome to Team Popsicle.. in order to join 
all you need is a Popsicle collectible 
as you can see on the side bar under my profile (the Popsicle pixel icon) c:


----------



## Jacob (Sep 27, 2015)

DarkWolves said:


> This sounds fun!, how do I join?





naekoya said:


> Hello! Welcome to Team Popsicle.. in order to join
> all you need is a Popsicle collectible
> as you can see on the side bar under my profile (the Popsicle pixel icon) c:



To add on to this, You can also join Team Popsicle as a "Popsicle in Freezing" if you do not have one!

Just say I would like to join, and *Miharu* will add you to the rooster! Here we just chat and occasionally hold give aways!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 27, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hello! Welcome to Team Popsicle.. in order to join
> all you need is a Popsicle collectible
> as you can see on the side bar under my profile (the Popsicle pixel icon) c:



Welcome to tbt in that matter! You can also ask to be a Popsicle in freezing! Just read the op!


----------



## roseflower (Sep 27, 2015)

DarkWolves said:


> This sounds fun!, how do I join?



Welcome!

Goodnight guys, I?ll go offline now


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 27, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Goodnight guys, I?ll go offline now



Good night! c:


----------



## Damniel (Sep 27, 2015)

Oh if any of you guys have a old smelly 2013 pink house your willing to trade for my totally awesome and shiny 2014 pink house let me know!

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Goodnight guys, I?ll go offline now



Sweets dreams~


----------



## Miharu (Sep 27, 2015)

✧ A new reward has been added! Special thanks to MayorEvvie for participating in the rewards! c:

✧ Quest Logs are now up to date!

✧ The raffle winner of Raffle #5 is Alby-kun!! Congrats Alby! Also since 5 raffles has passed for lizzy541, she may now enter the raffles again!  

✧ The FAQ {Frequently Asked Questions} has now been updated! To read it, please head on over to Jacob's OP near the end! 

✧ Shout out to MissPiggy95 for her generous donation to TP!!! ; v; She donated 2.7k tbt to us and thanks to that we were able to split half of it into the Group's pool and the other in the Popsicle's pool!! Jacob was able to buy another popsicle for 1.6k tbt with the popsicle's donation pool!!! We now have another popsicle to raffle off!!! We will be posting the date of the raffle drawing later on! Stay tuned! c: (Thank you so much MissPiggy!! ;v ; I'm so speechless!! I also want to thank each and everyone one of you who has donated any amount of tbt to TP!! We both truly appreciate all of your help! <3 ) 

✧ We are now only accepting raffle entries once we let you guys know that raffle entries are open! For now they are closed and will be opened once we decide on the date of the new raffle drawing!​


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 27, 2015)

Wow.. big thank you to MissPiggy95! ;w;
how very generous <3


----------



## jiny (Sep 27, 2015)

I announced the winners on my giveaway!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 27, 2015)

DarkWolves said:


> This sounds fun!, how do I join?


Hi!! Welcome to Team Popsicle!  To join all you need to do is ask if you could be in the Popsicles in Freezing list! (Unless you have a popsicle collectible! If you do have one, I'll be putting you in the Official Team Popsicle roster!) For more information, it is all posted on the first page on my first post and Jacob's second post! c: 

Also welcome to the Bell Tree Forums! If you have any questions in regards to the forums, please feel free to ask any of us! We'll try our best to help you as much as we can!


----------



## jiny (Sep 27, 2015)

Wow I just noticed Pennifer never showed up on the randomized despite her having most entries


----------



## Miharu (Sep 27, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Wow I just noticed Pennifer never showed up on the randomized despite her having most entries



Did you type out all of the entries? o.o Or did you do 1 entry per person? It seemed like you only did 1 entry per person. ; ~ ;


----------



## Miharu (Sep 27, 2015)

Night everyone! <3 I hope you guys all have a wonderful night/morning!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Night everyone! <3 I hope you guys all have a wonderful night/morning!



Good Night & Sweet dreams everyone! c:


----------



## Miharu (Sep 27, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Good Night & Sweet dreams everyone! c:



Night!!! <3 I say night, but I'm actually watching anime atm LOL


----------



## DarkWolves (Sep 27, 2015)

how do i join again lol sorry was offline.?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 27, 2015)

✧ {Posting this Mini Update again in case some of you guys haven't seen it yet! c: }

✧ A new reward has been added! Special thanks to MayorEvvie for participating in the rewards! c:

✧ Quest Logs are now up to date!

✧ The raffle winner of Raffle #5 is Alby-kun!! Congrats Alby! Also since 5 raffles has passed for lizzy541, she may now enter the raffles again!  

✧ The FAQ {Frequently Asked Questions} has now been updated! To read it, please head on over to Jacob's OP near the end! 

✧ Shout out to MissPiggy95 for her generous donation to TP!!! ; v; She donated 2.7k tbt to us and thanks to that we were able to split half of it into the Group's pool and the other in the Popsicle's pool!! Jacob was able to buy another popsicle for 1.6k tbt with the popsicle's donation pool!!! We now have another popsicle to raffle off!!! We will be posting the date of the raffle drawing later on! Stay tuned! c: (Thank you so much MissPiggy!! ;v ; I'm so speechless!! I also want to thank each and everyone one of you who has donated any amount of tbt to TP!! We both truly appreciate all of your help! <3 ) 

✧ We are now only accepting raffle entries once we let you guys know that raffle entries are open! For now they are closed and will be opened once we decide on the date of the new raffle drawing!​




DarkWolves said:


> This sounds fun!, how do I join?


Hi!! Welcome to Team Popsicle!  To join all you need to do is ask if you could be in the Popsicles in Freezing list! (Unless you have a popsicle collectible! If you do have one, I'll be putting you in the Official Team Popsicle roster!) For more information, it is all posted on the first page on my first post and Jacob's second post! c: 

Also welcome to the Bell Tree Forums! If you have any questions in regards to the forums, please feel free to ask any of us! We'll try our best to help you as much as we can! 





DarkWolves said:


> how do i join again lol sorry was offline.?


Everything you need to know is in the first and second post on the first page!


----------



## himeki (Sep 27, 2015)

Sleepy...


----------



## Albuns (Sep 27, 2015)

I went to sleep at 3 this time... so why did I wake up at 8 in the morning?! e___e


----------



## himeki (Sep 27, 2015)

woooooo! just got  a prime 5 player dragon mount! c:


----------



## Albuns (Sep 27, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> woooooo! just got  a prime 5 player dragon mount! c:



How the heck do you manage that within just two days? xD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 27, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hmmm~ I wonder what a waffle-flavored popsicle would taste like. -w-



Congrats on your second popsicle! 
and no, keep it.  you deserve it.  o: you need more collectibles anyways :3



MissLily123 said:


> I AM OUT OF APPLE CIDER SOMEONE HELP



TRY APPLE JUICE

~~~~~

Has anyone bought the red house collectible in the shop yet?  I think it'd look great with the old full letter set


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 27, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Congrats on your second popsicle!
> and no, keep it.  you deserve it.  o: you need more collectibles anyways :3
> 
> 
> ...



ITS NOT THE SAME!!


----------



## himeki (Sep 27, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Congrats on your second popsicle!
> and no, keep it.  you deserve it.  o: you need more collectibles anyways :3
> 
> 
> ...



I would, but for some reason it says I don't have the funds even though I do :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> How the heck do you manage that within just two days? xD



I HAVE NO FREAKING IDEA.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 27, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I would, but for some reason it says I don't have the funds even though I do :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Actually, how did you get the items to sell before anyways? :U


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 27, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> ITS NOT THE SAME!!



LET IT FERMENT
IDK



MayorEvvie said:


> I would, but for some reason it says I don't have the funds even though I do :/



.... um.... It's red, there's a Sell-Back option in the inventory that's really glitched, and now it won't let you buy it.  Illuminati Confirmed within HHD


----------



## jiny (Sep 27, 2015)

I just bought the HHD collectible!


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 27, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> LET IT FERMENT
> IDK
> 
> 
> ...




I just want apple cider


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 27, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I just want apple cider



:/ I wish I could send you some........


----------



## jiny (Sep 27, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I just want apple cider



This has been going on since yesterday,

Go to the store and buy some!
Is it non-alcoholic?


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 27, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> :/ I wish I could send you some........



Aha! Don't worry about it!



cookiecrisps said:


> This has been going on since yesterday,
> 
> Go to the store and buy some!
> Is it non-alcoholic?



Of course it is non alchoholic! And I don't get paid until tomorrow.


----------



## Taj (Sep 27, 2015)

Lily drinks apple cider that contains nicotine. Case closed


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 27, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Lily drinks apple cider that contains nicotine. Case closed




Yup, that is exactly it Neese. Totally.


----------



## Taj (Sep 27, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Yup, that is exactly it Neese. Totally.



Called it. Boom.


----------



## himeki (Sep 27, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> LET IT FERMENT
> IDK
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but it wont let me whatever I do :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Actually, how did you get the items to sell before anyways? :U



Kay, so earned some free AP, rolled some crystals and SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------



## Taj (Sep 27, 2015)

HHD is right under my nose! I'm dying to play it! Arrgh!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 27, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Yup, that is exactly it Neese. Totally.



:3 mmm you like the strong stuff huh?



MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, but it wont let me whatever I do :/



Try posting in the HHD announcement thread (at the top) and tell them.  Maybe they can help you?


----------



## Taj (Sep 27, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> :3 mmm you like the strong stuff huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Try posting in the HHD announcement thread (at the top) and tell them.  Maybe they can help you?



don't even think about going to the nono zone XD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 27, 2015)

neester14 said:


> don't even think about going to the nono zone XD



LOL which one are we talkin about?


----------



## Taj (Sep 27, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> LOL which one are we talkin about?



boi! Oh no you didn't!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 27, 2015)

neester14 said:


> boi! Oh no you didn't!



boi oh yes I did!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 27, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, but it wont let me whatever I do :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ya, figured. Most I do is get enough AP for the Scroll of Dank Memes.


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 27, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> :3 mmm you like the strong stuff huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Try posting in the HHD announcement thread (at the top) and tell them.  Maybe they can help you?


Oh yeaahhh I sure do gahahaha!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 27, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Oh yeaahhh I sure do gahahaha!



X'D Well then if you mix some of the _good _ stuff with a little apple juice, maybe that'll work ;D


----------



## Damniel (Sep 27, 2015)

Hello everyone.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 27, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hello everyone.



Hellu, Daniel~


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 27, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hello everyone.



Good morning!

I can't figure out what line-up to use.... any ideas?


----------



## Taj (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm slowly getting killed


----------



## Damniel (Sep 27, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I can't figure out what line-up to use.... any ideas?



Hey Alby hope your doing well, and what collectibles do you have?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 27, 2015)

neester14 said:


> I'm slowly getting killed



use a Revive or Max Revive if things get bad



Call me Daniel said:


> Hey Alby hope your doing well, and what collectibles do you have?



A lot....



Spoiler: My Collection










 Happy Home Designer





 Blue Mote of Flame





 Astral Inner Planet Floating Gold #10





 Collectible Correction x2





 Bell Correction





 Small Mailbox





 February Birthstone (Amethyst)





 May Birthstone (Emerald)





 June Birthstone (Pearl)





 July Birthstone (Ruby)





 August Birthstone (Peridot)





 ど





 森





 Cake x2





 Popsicle (TBT Beach Party) x2





 Yellow Candy x5





 Red Candy





 Green Candy





 Pear (Fruit) x12





 Orange (Fruit) x14





 Cherry (Fruit) x4





 Peach (Fruit) x1





 Apple (Fruit) x1



Dates are on my profile~
And yes, I hoard.  Don't judge lol


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 27, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> A lot....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I would be the same way if I could afford it!

Speaking of collectibles, teh *Happy Home Designer* one looks fantastic. I am glad I saved my TBT for new collectibles!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 27, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Wow, I would be the same way if I could afford it!
> 
> Speaking of collectibles, teh *Happy Home Designer* one looks fantastic. I am glad I saved my TBT for new collectibles!



Most of my collectibles I bought during restocks or cheaply before the nutty inflation set in.  You should have seen the prices compared to now!  It's really flip-flopped on a lot of them.

Yes!  It would definitely go nice with a full letter set!  I can't wait to see what new collectibles will be released at Halloween next month.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 27, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> use a Revive or Max Revive if things get bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have all the fruit on one lineup, trade if you have too, and put the candies cake and Popsicles on the bottom. To have a sweets vs fruit war!


----------



## jiny (Sep 27, 2015)

I was playing Tomodachi life, but there's nothing new to buy so I'm here again!

Hello!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 27, 2015)

I want a popsicle to join ;-;


----------



## jiny (Sep 27, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> I want a popsicle to join ;-;



Doesn't everyone?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 27, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Doesn't everyone?



I know right?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 27, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Have all the fruit on one lineup, trade if you have too, and put the candies cake and Popsicles on the bottom. To have a sweets vs fruit war!



Looks awesome!  Thanks!
XD I'll fix the orange later so it's to the right of the peach.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 27, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> I know right?



You don't necessarily need a Popsicle to join, you can ask to be on the freezing list. Read the op for more information~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> Looks awesome!  Thanks!
> XD I'll fix the orange later so it's to the right of the peach.



No problem hope it helps!


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 27, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> I want a popsicle to join ;-;



You will have to work hard to turn the TBT you have into enough to buy a popsicle. When i started out, I was lucky to get the Apple Collectible in the shop for 199 TBT. I sold it for 2,400 TBT, and that is how I kept so much of it today. I spent 2200 on a popsicle just to join the group 
If you work hard and invest your TBT wisely, you will rise up through the ranks


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 27, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> You don't necessarily need a Popsicle to join, you can ask to be on the freezing list. Read the op for more information~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thanks again! XD



Blackjack said:


> You will have to work hard to turn the TBT you have into enough to buy a popsicle. When i started out, I was lucky to get the Apple Collectible in the shop for 199 TBT. I sold it for 2,400 TBT, and that is how I kept so much of it today. I spent 2200 on a popsicle just to join the group
> If you work hard and invest your TBT wisely, you will rise up through the ranks



Words of wisdom ^

Always look for opportunities for collectibles, and if you work hard enough, you'll eventually get any you're looking for


----------



## jiny (Sep 27, 2015)

I wonder how much the HHD collectible would be worth if you could gift it lol


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 27, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> I wonder how much the HHD collectible would be worth if you could gift it lol



It's the same price as the -->





 つ
Which goes for about 1k, so I would say probably from 1k-5k, since it's gonna be released only once.

Too bad they aren't giftable though, smh I don't know why they aren't.  Pokeballs were giftable and were released as celebration of Pokemon X/Y/OR/AS, and TBT Beach Party were once ungiftable, so we have hope ;-;


----------



## Damniel (Sep 27, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> It's the same price as the -->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just bought it because i like red, but if it sells for alot one day that would be nice .


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 27, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I just bought it because i like red, but if it sells for alot one day that would be nice .



Yeah, I though it would look cool in my line-up, plus why not? 
Maybe if enough people petition, they'll be non-unique and sellable XD


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 27, 2015)

I bought the HHD collectible because I think it could be of significant value a few months down the line, and I hope they become giftable!


----------



## himeki (Sep 27, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I bought the HHD collectible because I think it could be of significant value a few months down the line, and I hope they become giftable!



Still can't get mine : ///////


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 27, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I bought the HHD collectible because I think it could be of significant value a few months down the line, and I hope they become giftable!



Usually event collectibles are worth a ton right after the event when people end up missing it and not getting any.  So if you wait for the right time, you can make a ton!!



MayorEvvie said:


> Still can't get mine : ///////



PM a mod, ask them to fix it.
Did you maybe accidentally buy it but have it hidden?


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 27, 2015)

Hey guys, I am currently restarting my town and I have a bunch of items to sell. If you wish to check out what I have, please head over!

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ng-Must-Go-(Unoderables-Streetpass-Furniture)


----------



## roseflower (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi everybody!
I just bought the new HHD collectible, looks nice haha, now this is a surprise
I can`t even buy the game yet because it?ll be released next Friday here, this will comfort me^^


----------



## Taj (Sep 27, 2015)

4 more packs of amiibo cards! Rejoice!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 27, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Hey guys, I am currently restarting my town and I have a bunch of items to sell. If you wish to check out what I have, please head over!
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ng-Must-Go-(Unoderables-Streetpass-Furniture)



 offered!



roseflower said:


> Hi everybody!
> I just bought the new HHD collectible, looks nice haha, now this is a surprise
> I can`t even buy the game yet because it?ll be released next Friday here, this will comfort me^^



I'm probably gonna wait until the price of it is way lower, so I don't spend as much buying it.



neester14 said:


> 4 more packs of amiibo cards! Rejoice!



Gotta _decorate_ 'em all!


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 27, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> offered!



I await your response


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 27, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I await your response



:3 you can always use more golden tools!

I'm actually saving this second set for my second character's house as decor in the room with the gold set.


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 27, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> :3 you can always use more golden tools!
> 
> I'm actually saving this second set for my second character's house as decor in the room with the gold set.



Ah, how is your town shaping up if I may ask! Did you decide on changing it?


----------



## Taj (Sep 27, 2015)

OK so I need a town theme. My main ideas are a mono colored town or a full lazy town but I'm open to suggestions. Ideas?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 27, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Ah, how is your town shaping up if I may ask! Did you decide on changing it?



It's getting better!  I made a thread in re-tail selling a bunch of the things I've hoarded, and later I'll be giving away some too.  (I've only sold 2 items so far.  I have a long way to go...)

The area I designated for Zari is shaping up!  First room is the golden set, and I'm still adding little unique touches to it, to give it a magical feeling.  Outside I have blue hydrangeas (gonna buy more and line the path and garden with them) and I've flooded his plot with blue roses completely!  I just need a few in the back, and it'll be done!  I can't decide what to put in front of his house though.... I was going to post a thread on town help so I can get some advice and ideas.

Also, I'm moving irl too!  It's making collecting and working on it really hard, but at least I have some progress 

XD Sorry for the long post!

- - - Post Merge - - -



neester14 said:


> OK so I need a town theme. My main ideas are a mono colored town or a full lazy town but I'm open to suggestions. Ideas?



Try elemental.  Each section is a different element, and has different things that go with it


----------



## Taj (Sep 27, 2015)

Hehe new avatar


----------



## roseflower (Sep 27, 2015)

neester14 said:


> OK so I need a town theme. My main ideas are a mono colored town or a full lazy town but I'm open to suggestions. Ideas?



Maybe a modern town, or a space themed town?


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 27, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> It's getting better!  I made a thread in re-tail selling a bunch of the things I've hoarded, and later I'll be giving away some too.  (I've only sold 2 items so far.  I have a long way to go...)
> 
> The area I designated for Zari is shaping up!  First room is the golden set, and I'm still adding little unique touches to it, to give it a magical feeling.  Outside I have blue hydrangeas (gonna buy more and line the path and garden with them) and I've flooded his plot with blue roses completely!  I just need a few in the back, and it'll be done!  I can't decide what to put in front of his house though.... I was going to post a thread on town help so I can get some advice and ideas.
> 
> ...



Ah, its alright. And how exciting! I bet it will look great, and wow! Moving is kind of stressful huh? I always hated moving.



neester14 said:


> Hehe new avatar



You know my weakness.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 27, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Ah, its alright. And how exciting! I bet it will look great, and wow! Moving is kind of stressful huh? I always hated moving.
> 
> 
> 
> You know my weakness.



Yeah!  I'll make sure to have an open town when I get Zari's section done so I can have visitors run through and critique what should be added/fixed.  And I know... I've moved almost 10 times in my life, I guess I'm used to the stress though.


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 27, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Yeah!  I'll make sure to have an open town when I get Zari's section done so I can have visitors run through and critique what should be added/fixed.  And I know... I've moved almost 10 times in my life, I guess I'm used to the stress though.



My parents were in the Navy, so we never stayed in one area for more than 2 years  We finally bought a house and settled down


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 27, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> My parents were in the Navy, so we never stayed in one area for more than 2 years  We finally bought a house and settled down



Thats nice! My aunt's husband is in the navy and they move a lot.


----------



## Taj (Sep 27, 2015)

Ugh only 1 gallon left of apple cider :/


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 27, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Ugh only 1 gallon left of apple cider :/



Mine. Now. Gimme. Just kidding I have Peach tea.


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 27, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Mine. Now. Gimme. Just kidding I have Peach tea,



I am sort of a Sweet Tea fanatic. It is one of my favorite drinks c:


----------



## Damniel (Sep 27, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Mine. Now. Gimme. Just kidding I have Peach tea,



The peach tea I recommend? Your welcome


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 27, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> The peach tea I recommend? Your welcome



Yes, thank you!


----------



## Taj (Sep 27, 2015)

Because I'm that bored: Top 10 Drinks. NOW!

10 Coca Cola
9 Monster
8 Gatorade
7 Lemon Lime Soda
6 Tea, but only certain flavors
5 Water
4 Raspberry Lemonade
3 Hot Chocolate
2 Apple Cider
1 Orange Soda!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 27, 2015)

Ps: hey guys hope your all doing well this evening.


----------



## DarkWolves (Sep 27, 2015)

did the shop get more items today? they were out yesterday but they had this.


----------



## roseflower (Sep 27, 2015)

DarkWolves said:


> did the shop get more items today? they were out yesterday but they had this.



It?s a new collectible just released today because of the new game!


----------



## DarkWolves (Sep 27, 2015)

roseflower said:


> It?s a new collectible just released today because of the new game!



o so nothing else got restocked?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 27, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Ps: hey guys hope your all doing well this evening.



Yes!  I hope you're doing well too! 



DarkWolves said:


> o so nothing else got restocked?



Nope, they just had a temporary release of the HHD collectible.  I would've though maybe they might have restocked some letters, but I guess not :/


----------



## DarkWolves (Sep 27, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Yes!  I hope you're doing well too!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, they just had a temporary release of the HHD collectible.  I would've though maybe they might have restocked some letters, but I guess not :/



o okay and btw how do you join this team lol everytime so one lets me know i go offline


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 27, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Because I'm that bored: Top 10 Drinks. NOW!
> 
> 10 Coca Cola
> 9 Monster
> ...




Neester14..... This video is for you: http://youtu.be/wTqsV3q7rRU
I hope you laugh s hard as I did.  
But it is because of your love of Orange Sode..... just made me think of it. XD


----------



## jiny (Sep 27, 2015)

DarkWolves said:


> o okay and btw how do you join this team lol everytime so one lets me know i go offline



You can join this team by having a Popsicle! Unfortunately they're very expensive nowadays, so you need to get some TBT! That's the currency on the forum. If you want, you can ask the creator of TP, jacob_lawall, to put you on the Popsicles in Freezing list! That means you're currently wanting to be on the team, but waiting for a popsicle. c:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 27, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> You can join this team by having a Popsicle! Unfortunately they're very expensive nowadays, so you need to get some TBT! That's the currency on the forum. If you want, you can ask the creator of TP, jacob_lawall, to put you on the Popsicles in Freezing list! That means you're currently wanting to be on the team, but waiting for a popsicle. c:



x] you beat me to it!!
What cookiecrisps said


----------



## DarkWolves (Sep 27, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> You can join this team by having a Popsicle! Unfortunately they're very expensive nowadays, so you need to get some TBT! That's the currency on the forum. If you want, you can ask the creator of TP, jacob_lawall, to put you on the Popsicles in Freezing list! That means you're currently wanting to be on the team, but waiting for a popsicle. c:



oh okay thank you! I see people selling their collectibles for a lot of tbt, will the HHD collectible get expensive too?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 27, 2015)

DarkWolves said:


> oh okay thank you! I see people selling their collectibles for a lot of tbt, will the HHD collectible get expensive too?



the HHDs aren't giftable, *yet*.  *yet* is the keyword.  if they do, I can see them being worth a LOT of TBT since they're a special event collectible


----------



## DarkWolves (Sep 27, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> the HHDs aren't giftable, *yet*.  *yet* is the keyword.  if they do, I can see them being worth a LOT of TBT since they're a special event collectible



oh aww u think that they may be giftable one day?


----------



## roseflower (Sep 27, 2015)

DarkWolves said:


> oh aww u think that they may be giftable one day?



I really don`t think it will be giftable one day, it`s a one time only thing to celebrate the release of HHD.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 27, 2015)

DarkWolves said:


> oh aww u think that they may be giftable one day?



Possibly, since the Popsicles/Ice Cream Swirls weren't giftable at the time of their release, and the same with pinwheels.  So there's a chance, if enough people want it giftable it might


----------



## DarkWolves (Sep 27, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Possibly, since the Popsicles/Ice Cream Swirls weren't giftable at the time of their release, and the same with pinwheels.  So there's a chance, if enough people want it giftable it might



is there a certain amount or are they unlimited in the shop?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 27, 2015)

DarkWolves said:


> is there a certain amount or are they unlimited in the shop?



The HHD's are unlimited as far as I'm aware, but they're gonna disappear in early october (or earlier), so they're up for a limited time.  I guess it's to make up for the september birthstone?


----------



## DarkWolves (Sep 27, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> The HHD's are unlimited as far as I'm aware, but they're gonna disappear in early october (or earlier), so they're up for a limited time.  I guess it's to make up for the september birthstone?



too bad u can only buy one HHD collectible.


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 27, 2015)

DarkWolves said:


> too bad u can only buy one HHD collectible.



Exactly, or else I would've bought 3 XP


----------



## Damniel (Sep 27, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Exactly, or else I would've bought 3 XP



I would have bought 10.


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 27, 2015)

Just bought a Cake collectible for 230 :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> I would have bought 10.



I might have spent all my TBT, but I wanna save up incase of a Halloween restock


----------



## jiny (Sep 27, 2015)

If the happy home designer collectible becomes giftable, i would sell it, hoping it is worth a lot x)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 27, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> If the happy home designer collectible becomes giftable, i would sell it, hoping it is worth a lot x)



x3 I would buy the first one that sells, hoping inflation and rarity kick in
plus they look so cool!


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 27, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> x3 I would buy the first one that sells, hoping inflation and rarity kick in
> plus they look so cool!



Right there with you!


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 27, 2015)

Quest #14 ... SIGNED!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blackjack said:


> Just bought a Cake collectible for 230 :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Yay! For the cake!! Yummmm!


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 27, 2015)

hiii c: how is everyone!! 


Spoiler:  



i think i've finally decided to take a break from tbt. now that school has started i don't post as much, so i figured it made sense to take a break now. i'll probably be back around my bday which is late october !! i'll pop in every so often but pm me for my skype or anything if u ever wanna talk c:


----------



## Damniel (Sep 27, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> hiii c: how is everyone!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



aw ok see you around Lizzy! remember your still in our skype group .


----------



## Jacob (Sep 27, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> hiii c: how is everyone!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Liz no!
Well, at least your birthday isn't too far away. You'd better bet I will be messaging you!

We will be waiting for you when you return! Good Luck in school lizzy


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 27, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> hiii c: how is everyone!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Noooo, don't go!!!

I guess we will see you in October


----------



## Albuns (Sep 27, 2015)

Ah, so much work to do tomorrow. x.x


----------



## Miharu (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm off work wooo!!!  Day off tomorrow for sure!!! I'm so happy!!! ; v ; How have you guys been?? XD 





aleshapie said:


> Quest #14 ... SIGNED!!


Your Quest Log has been updated! 



lizzy541 said:


> hiii c: how is everyone!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...


I'm doing great!! Just got off work so I'm happyyy ahhh XD

And awww!!! ; v ; That's completely understandable!! I wish you luck with school!! You can do it!!! I can't wait to see you back on tbt around your bday!! <3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 27, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> hiii c: how is everyone!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Ahhh no!  I'll miss you!
At least you being back in October will be a birthday present



Alby-Kun said:


> Ah, so much work to do tomorrow. x.x



Procrastination is my issue E.E


----------



## Albuns (Sep 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm off work wooo!!!  Day off tomorrow for sure!!! I'm so happy!!! ; v ; How have you guys been?? XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Been derping about in my room to avoid my mom, she screams and asks for help waay too often when I'm downstairs. ;v;


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 27, 2015)

I'll see everyone in a couple hours! Gonna go back to the old home, and get a shower.  And also breed a couple hundred blue roses to auction for TBT so I can get a pink letter. (it would look so good next to the HHD collectible!!)

Cya!!


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 27, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I'll see everyone in a couple hours! Gonna go back to the old home, and get a shower.  And also breed a couple hundred blue roses to auction for TBT so I can get a pink letter. (it would look so good next to the HHD collectible!!)
> 
> Cya!!



You will have to PM me with your Secrets of breeding lol.

Good luck, and Cya!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 27, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Been derping about in my room to avoid my mom, she screams and asks for help waay too often when I'm downstairs. ;v;


Awww!!! What does she normally need help with? O:



Lucanosa said:


> I'll see everyone in a couple hours! Gonna go back to the old home, and get a shower.  And also breed a couple hundred blue roses to auction for TBT so I can get a pink letter. (it would look so good next to the HHD collectible!!)
> 
> Cya!!


Byeee!!!  Have fun!!


----------



## jiny (Sep 27, 2015)

My parents are nowhere to be found and my baby brother finally fell asleep ;-:


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 27, 2015)

I literally feel like the most worthless person on the planet.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 27, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> My parents are nowhere to be found and my baby brother finally fell asleep ;-:


Did they tell you they were leaving somewhere? O: 



MissLily123 said:


> I literally feel like the most worthless person on the planet.


AWWW NOO!!! ; A ; If you need someone to talk to, please feel free to PM me!!!


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 27, 2015)

Hey guys, I am currently selling two of my cake collectibles. If you are interested, please head over to the thread below!

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?324426-2-Cake-Collectibles-300-TBT-each


----------



## Miharu (Sep 27, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Hey guys, I am currently selling two of my cake collectibles. If you are interested, please head over to the thread below!
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?324426-2-Cake-Collectibles-300-TBT-each



Ohhh!! Good luck on selling your cakes!


----------



## jiny (Sep 27, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I literally feel like the most worthless person on the planet.



No you're not!!! If you need someone to talk to, you can talk to me! even if I'm young ;-;


Miharu said:


> Did they tell you they were leaving somewhere? O:



No they just left. Odd but I think they're back I need to check


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohhh!! Good luck on selling your cakes!



Thanks! If I had the TBT I would bid on your Ice cream collectible


----------



## Miharu (Sep 27, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> No they just left. Odd but I think they're back I need to check


Ohh!!! Hopefully they are back for you then!  



Blackjack said:


> Thanks! If I had the TBT I would bid on your Ice cream collectible



D'awww thanks!! Hahaha XD I'm hoping to sell it soon so I can save up 10k tbt for the group restock!! B]


----------



## Damniel (Sep 27, 2015)

Hey guys~


----------



## Albuns (Sep 27, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I literally feel like the most worthless person on the planet.



But you're not! D:


----------



## Miharu (Sep 27, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys~



Heyy!!!  How you doing? B] 



Also ahahah I made a personal TBT ask.fm account! Feel free to ask me questions there anonymously! 

Link is in my sig!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Heyy!!!  How you doing? B]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doing well! Experimenting with colors,but i don't think its going well.
Oh nice! sounds fun!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 27, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Doing well! Experimenting with colors,but i don't think its going well.
> Oh nice! sounds fun!



Ohhh are you working on art/gfx? O:


----------



## Damniel (Sep 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohhh are you working on art/gfx? O:



Oh no i meant the color of my text!
But i do plan on doing GFX if i ever have free time haha.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 27, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Oh no i meant the color of my text!
> But i do plan on doing GFX if i ever have free time haha.



OHH!!!! Ahahaha XD I hope you find the right color!  

And ooohhh nice!!! XD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH!!!! Ahahaha XD I hope you find the right color!
> 
> And ooohhh nice!!! XD



Too lazy to find the color ill just keep it black. And yeah maybe i'll try doing some next week!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 27, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Too lazy to find the color ill just keep it black. And yeah maybe i'll try doing some next week!



OHH!!! Nice!! Feel free to post what you make when you're done!  I'll love to see it! c:


----------



## Damniel (Sep 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH!!! Nice!! Feel free to post what you make when you're done!  I'll love to see it! c:



Haha I will try to make one for TP then! I'm not that good with art but i'll try!
Anyone see the moon yet? Theres supposed to be an eclipse!


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 27, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I literally feel like the most worthless person on the planet.



The link to my Advice Column is in my signature <3 
I am a graduate psychology student, trained in Crisis Inervention, and see real life clients (as part of my practicum at the Counselling Centre on campus) in training in Cogniitive Behavioural Therapy (CBT), and effective method for mood disorers such as depression, dysthymia, anxiety, and it has proven effective for other disorders, even eating dosorders (though none of my clients have eating disorders, but I can direct you or anyone to resources if they need them) - CBT is not about "positive thinking", its more about challnging negative, toxic thought patterns that repeat in your mind over and over like a broen record player, and challenge their validity to question how true they are, prove yourself wrong (so prove you aren't wortthless, with guidance of a trained CBT therapist - I am the closest you will find, most likely on TBT! XD) For instance 2 TP users disagree wih you and say NO! You ARE NOT worthless! And offer to talk to you any time and show they care about you (other than me) Miharu and cookiecrisps at LEAST. So 2 against one, if we are voting people who believe you are worthless and people you do not. Plus me, if I can pose my therputic argument against what I believe on the value of individuals: 

We are ALL born with certain gifts, talents, skills and abilities. If you are religious, or spiritual, you may believe they are God-given. These were entitled to you, as I said, as gifts. There is a light inside you. Something that shines brightly when you are passionate about something. A subject in school. A sport. A form of art or music. A Hobby. Sometimes you can turn this passion into a career. In fact, arguably, in most cases you can. I believe in your youth (so up to the age of 19) it is your responsibility to "get to know yourself". But you will ALWAYS contnue learning about yourself. Bu I mean hobbies, what you are good at in school, what you aren't, etc... Get involved in anything and everything you can and find your passions, find your purpose. And use the skills you attain to help others because likewise they have skills and gift unique to them to help the world too. And if we all use our gifts and passions and do what we love to contribute to society the world would be a better place. You are not worthless. And I know, if you feel depressed a common symptopm is not enjoying things you used to enjoy. That doesn't mean your inner flame is extinguished. Emotions are temprary. Thoughts are temporary. What we do with them, our behaviours is the only thing within our control. And it can make all the difference in the world. CBT is a way that can teach you how to get your life back on track, get you in a routine and give your life purpose and self-worth so that you can learn to value yourself again like even strangers such as Miharu, cookie crisps and myself do unconditionally. 

As always, as I mention on my Advice Column thread (you can browse through it, there are plenty of resources on there) but my PM inbox is always ALWAYS open. And part of my training bounds me to strict confidentiality. What you tell me stays between us. (There are certain consitions, like if a child was being neglected or abused or if the police wanted some psychiatric record if you committed a crime - but this is the internet! None of those apply here, you are anonymous, and it is out of my jurisdiction. But even so, the confidentiality thing still applies and nothing you say via PM will be shared with anyone. 

I open my inbox to any TPers also, should you need anyone to talk to.  
Know you have a soon-to-be-PhD in your midst, even willing to listen to you vent if you don't want professional services!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 27, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Haha I will try to make one for TP then! I'm not that good with art but i'll try!
> Anyone see the moon yet? Theres supposed to be an eclipse!


Sweet!!! I'm looking forward to seeing it!! > v<

And I have no idea!!! I don't really want to go outside ahaha XD 



KiloPatches said:


> -boop-


That's so nice of you!! ;v ;


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 27, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> The link to my Advice Column is in my signature <3
> I am a graduate psychology student, trained in Crisis Inervention, and see real life clients (as part of my practicum at the Counselling Centre on campus) in training in Cogniitive Behavioural Therapy (CBT), and effective method for mood disorers such as depression, dysthymia, anxiety, and it has proven effective for other disorders, even eating dosorders (though none of my clients have eating disorders, but I can direct you or anyone to resources if they need them) - CBT is not about "positive thinking", its more about challnging negative, toxic thought patterns that repeat in your mind over and over like a broen record player, and challenge their validity to question how true they are, prove yourself wrong (so prove you aren't wortthless, with guidance of a trained CBT therapist - I am the closest you will find, most likely on TBT! XD) For instance 2 TP users disagree wih you and say NO! You ARE NOT worthless! And offer to talk to you any time and show they care about you (other than me) Miharu and cookiecrisps at LEAST. So 2 against one, if we are voting people who believe you are worthless and people you do not. Plus me, if I can pose my therputic argument against what I believe on the value of individuals:
> 
> We are ALL born with certain gifts, talents, skills and abilities. If you are religious, or spiritual, you may believe they are God-given. These were entitled to you, as I said, as gifts. There is a light inside you. Something that shines brightly when you are passionate about something. A subject in school. A sport. A form of art or music. A Hobby. Sometimes you can turn this passion into a career. In fact, arguably, in most cases you can. I believe in your youth (so up to the age of 19) it is your responsibility to "get to know yourself". But you will ALWAYS contnue learning about yourself. Bu I mean hobbies, what you are good at in school, what you aren't, etc... Get involved in anything and everything you can and find your passions, find your purpose. And use the skills you attain to help others because likewise they have skills and gift unique to them to help the world too. And if we all use our gifts and passions and do what we love to contribute to society the world would be a better place. You are not worthless. And I know, if you feel depressed a common symptopm is not enjoying things you used to enjoy. That doesn't mean your inner flame is extinguished. Emotions are temprary. Thoughts are temporary. What we do with them, our behaviours is the only thing within our control. And it can make all the difference in the world. CBT is a way that can teach you how to get your life back on track, get you in a routine and give your life purpose and self-worth so that you can learn to value yourself again like even strangers such as Miharu, cookie crisps and myself do unconditionally.
> ...



Wow, this is awesome! Thank you for mentioning this!


----------



## jiny (Sep 27, 2015)

There was a spider in my shower


----------



## Damniel (Sep 27, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> There was a spider in my shower



You didn't kill it right?


----------



## jiny (Sep 27, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> You didn't kill it right?



//uhhh


----------



## Damniel (Sep 27, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> //uhhh



Aw that spider was doing nothing wrong


----------



## Miharu (Sep 27, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> There was a spider in my shower



/screams ; ___ ; I would scream and run out!!! I can't stand spiders at all ; A ;


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 27, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I literally feel like the most worthless person on the planet.



;_; I feel the same way sometimes too.  But there can only be room for _one_ of the most worthless people on the planet, and I'm taking that spot



KiloPatches said:


> ~Meep!~



I'll have to remember to come to you ^^
Thank you.



cookiecrisps said:


> There was a spider in my shower



It went down the drain.... didn't it?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> /screams ; ___ ; I would scream and run out!!! I can't stand spiders at all ; A ;



 I Love all creatures of the earth <3
except humans sometimes.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> /screams ; ___ ; I would scream and run out!!! I can't stand spiders at all ; A ;



What if I threw a ladybug on your head? Huehuehue~ :3


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> What if I threw a ladybug on your head? Huehuehue~ :3



Lady bugs are cute!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 28, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Lady bugs are cute!



Yes, until you realize that some of them are red because they're stained from the blood of their much larger adversaries. Mwuahahahaha~!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 28, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I Love all creatures of the earth <3
> except humans sometimes.


Omg LOL I just can't stand cockroaches, spiders, and mosquitoes ;v ; 



Alby-Kun said:


> What if I threw a ladybug on your head? Huehuehue~ :3


Oh I wouldn't mind that! Ladybugs are cute ahahah! XD


----------



## jiny (Sep 28, 2015)

I had to splash it with water to make it go down the drain ;c

Poor spider but it deserved it mwahahah

I am going to sleep now, I never got to see the blood moon 
Good night!!! See everyone tomorrow c:


----------



## Miharu (Sep 28, 2015)

✧ Quests #11 & #12 are no longer available! c:​


----------



## Albuns (Sep 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg LOL I just can't stand cockroaches, spiders, and mosquitoes ;v ;
> 
> 
> Oh I wouldn't mind that! Ladybugs are cute ahahah! XD



Aawwh, I wouldn't know whether to laugh or be disappointed if I saw your reaction to that. XD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ✧ Quests #11 & #12 are no longer available! c:​



Adios quests, it was nice finishing you


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 28, 2015)

Night guys!

...school awaits...

...which isn't a problem because it is my favorite classes c;


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 28, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Night guys!
> 
> ...school awaits...
> 
> ...which isn't a problem because it is my favorite classes c;



Goodnight! Saaaaame...... I have a 10am lab.... 
(Some may find this unethical, but we do work with live subjects in lab.... (Rats)But the Research Etics Board (REB) Exists for a reason.... we don't do anything deemed "unethical" for the sake of learning..... with my experience with the subjects, they are treated well. Rest assured. This isn't the 1970s, guys.....But people - even in my faculty - still have arguments against animal research, and I don't understand..... we do things like classically condition them with light/tones and reward them with food pellets to see if they can learn the connection and "pair" the two, or press a lever, or train them through a maze, etc... we experiment with other Principals of Learning as well, but we can easily disassociate associations we have made (called "extingushing"). But people freak out..... and besides half our experiments are run virtually through a software called Sniffy the Virtual Rat and half them with live rats, and we always check in on the state of the wellbeing of the rats, their temperment, if they express agitation or discomfort, or illness, we won't experiment on them. Simple as that. Labs are delayed or even cancelled. The health of the rats come first  Yeah, its 1am EST. XD Time for sleep. See you around Blackjack! And the rest of TP!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 28, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Aawwh, I wouldn't know whether to laugh or be disappointed if I saw your reaction to that. XD


LOL Omg you'll probably laugh ahahaha I'll be running with my arms in the air flailing and running for my life ahahaha!! I just can't stand them omfg LOL



Call me Daniel said:


> Adios quests, it was nice finishing you


They are happy to be finished! 



Blackjack said:


> Night guys!
> 
> ...school awaits...
> 
> ...which isn't a problem because it is my favorite classes c;


Goodnight Blackjack!! Have fun in school!!  



KiloPatches said:


> Goodnight! Saaaaame...... I have a 10am lab....
> (Some may find this unethical, but we do work with live subjects in lab.... (Rats)But the Research Etics Board (REB) Exists for a reason.... we don't do anything deemed "unethical" for the sake of learning..... with my experience with the subjects, they are treated well. Rest assured. This isn't the 1970s, guys.....But people - even in my faculty - still have arguments against animal research, and I don't understand..... we do things like classically condition them with light/tones and reward them with food pellets to see if they can learn the connection and "pair" the two, or press a lever, or train them through a maze, etc... we experiment with other Principals of Learning as well, but we can easily disassociate associations we have made (called "extingushing"). But people freak out..... and besides half our experiments are run virtually through a software called Sniffy the Virtual Rat and half them with live rats, and we always check in on the state of the wellbeing of the rats, their temperment, if they express agitation or discomfort, or illness, we won't experiment on them. Simple as that. Labs are delayed or even cancelled. The health of the rats come first  Yeah, its 1am EST. XD Time for sleep. See you around Blackjack! And the rest of TP!


Goodnight Kilo!! Sleep tight!!! x] And omg, I'm happy to hear their health comes first!!!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 28, 2015)

Heads up everyone! c: I'm hosting a giveaway in the TBT marketplace!! You'll have a chance to win the entire candy collectible set! Please feel free to enter! :^)

TP's Candy Giveaway {Click Here}!​


----------



## gravyplz (Sep 28, 2015)

This club looks really awesome!, what are the requirements to join?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 28, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> This club looks really awesome!, what are the requirements to join?



Haha thanks! (≧∇≦)b There are actually two rosters you could join depending on whether or not you have a popsicle collectible! (But you don't need to join either of the rosters of you don't want to! c: ) All information and rules are posted on the first page! (≧∇≦)b

Also welcome to TP! Glad to see you are interested in joining! 



Night everyone!! I am heading to bed (*?ω｀*) I hope you guys have a wonderful night/morning!


----------



## gravyplz (Sep 28, 2015)

at the moment i don't have a popsicle, as i'm not sure on how to attain one 
So what does being in this team involve? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh goodnight!, sweet dreams


----------



## Jacob (Sep 28, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> at the moment i don't have a popsicle, as i'm not sure on how to attain one
> So what does being in this team involve?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



The Team is basically a small chat room, and often we hold little events and giveaways for various collectibles or prizes ;D


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> The Team is basically a small chat room, and often we hold little events and giveaways for various collectibles or prizes ;D



Yes welcome! I'm Daniel if you haven't guessed by now! Feel free to stop by and chat


----------



## Taj (Sep 28, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Yes welcome! I'm Daniel if you haven't guessed by now! Feel free to stop by and chat



Ugh, I remember I had a teacher with your last name. She sucked. I'm Danny, so it can get kinda confusing but feel free just to call me neester or whatever you want. And ohmygod whoever posted David blaine street magic was classy af


----------



## himeki (Sep 28, 2015)

Hihi! I'm Evvie c:


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 28, 2015)

Morning guys~!

I would like to officially turn in Quest 3


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

Morning people!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 28, 2015)

Morning~


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

Got 5 hours of sleep so 80% chance I'll pass out in class


----------



## Albuns (Sep 28, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Got 5 hours of sleep so 80% chance I'll pass out in class



Try to eat some lunch in class, that'll make you feel better~


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

Did pack lunch either~ so prepared for Monday!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 28, 2015)

I should really start packing a lunch... my lunch period is at the end of the day and I can't wait that long! T . T


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I should really start packing a lunch... my lunch period is at the end of the day and I can't wait that long! T . T



Me too! I have the latest lunch which is at 1 and I usually eat when I'm home anyways...


----------



## Albuns (Sep 28, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Me too! I have the latest lunch which is at 1 and I usually eat when I'm home anyways...



Mine is at 2 and by that time, I'm already dead. xD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 28, 2015)

Good morning everyone!  I'm still trying to figure out what to dress up as for Halloween when I give away candy.  I'm thinking grim reaper, medieval knight, or pirate.  Any ideas?


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 28, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good morning everyone!  I'm still trying to figure out what to dress up as for Halloween when I give away candy.  I'm thinking grim reaper, medieval knight, or pirate.  Any ideas?



Knight or Pirate


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 28, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Knight or Pirate



I'll probably do knight  I already have the costume  for it (from going to Renaissance Festivales)
Unless you know of a way to easily make a homemade pirate one X'D


----------



## himeki (Sep 28, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good morning everyone!  I'm still trying to figure out what to dress up as for Halloween when I give away candy.  I'm thinking grim reaper, medieval knight, or pirate.  Any ideas?



grim reaper you say?





lol


Hi everyone!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 28, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> grim reaper you say?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ~MEEP!~
> ...



xD Yes!  I'm thinking more knight or pirate though.


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 28, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I'll probably do knight  I already have the costume  for it (from going to Renaissance Festivales)
> Unless you know of a way to easily make a homemade pirate one X'D



I went as a knight when I was like, 8. It came with a plastic gold sword (which was awesome) and my brother went as a ninja. His came with a plastic katana, and we would sword fight so much that my mother threw the swords away ;(


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 28, 2015)

I am going to the dentists right now. If they start pulling out the drill I am going to whack someone


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 28, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I went as a knight when I was like, 8. It came with a plastic gold sword (which was awesome) and my brother went as a ninja. His came with a plastic katana, and we would sword fight so much that my mother threw the swords away ;(



 I don't have any brothers or sisters (or any family where I'm moving for that matter) so I should be pretty safe, but I'm sorry!  The medieval costume is sorta homemade, and the sword is huge (like 4-5 feet long or so) and wood.  X'D so if I went in a sword fight, it would be painful if I smacked you!



MissLily123 said:


> I am going to the dentists right now. If they start pulling out the drill I am going to whack someone



I hope everything goes okay for you!  And the drills don't bother me, the humongous needles do.


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 28, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I don't have any brothers or sisters (or any family where I'm moving for that matter) so I should be pretty safe, but I'm sorry!  The medieval costume is sorta homemade, and the sword is huge (like 4-5 feet long or so) and wood.  X'D so if I went in a sword fight, it would be painful if I smacked you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahah, the dentist doesn't bother me at all, it's just last one they used the drill on me it took hours and I don't want to be here for long.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 28, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Ahah, the dentist doesn't bother me at all, it's just last one they used the drill on me it took hours and I don't want to be here for long.



Ah!  Well I don't blame you, I always get headaches in their offices.
Besides the dentist, how are you doing this morning?


----------



## himeki (Sep 28, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I don't have any brothers or sisters (or any family where I'm moving for that matter) so I should be pretty safe, but I'm sorry!  The medieval costume is sorta homemade, and the sword is huge (like 4-5 feet long or so) and wood.  X'D so if I went in a sword fight, it would be painful if I smacked you!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everything goes okay for you!  And the drills don't bother me, the humongous needles do.



dont talk about needles, k?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 28, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> dont talk about needles, k?



The doctors actually gave me a pair of shades when they did it just so I wouldn't know what I was looking it.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 28, 2015)

Morning everyone!!! <3 I'm pretty surprised at how early I woke up ahahaha!! How are you guys all doing and what are all of you up to? x] Also if you haven't already, please feel free to enter my candy set giveaway in the TBT Marketplace! ​




gravyplz said:


> at the moment i don't have a popsicle, as i'm not sure on how to attain one
> So what does being in this team involve?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


To obtain one, you can purchase a popsicle from someone selling it, you could try to earn 500 pps to buy a popsicle for 1.5k tbt from me, or when we host raffles you may request to join the raffle to enter to win a popsicle!  We have already hosted 5 raffles giving away popsicles! We will be hosting another one soon thanks to the generous members who have donated tbt to us!  

Even if you don't have a popsicle, did you want to be in the Popsicles in Freezing roster until you get your own popsicle to be placed in the Official TP Roster? c:

And being in this team involves a lot of fun chatting with other members (basically a small chat group ;D ), free graphics, fun quests you could do to earn some post points and using those post points you could redeem many types of rewards, and lots of fun giveaways/events!  



Blackjack said:


> Morning guys~!
> 
> I would like to officially turn in Quest 3


Morning to you too!!  

And You can officially turn in your Quest at 7:40pm PST time!! So in like 9 more hours!! XD Hahaha! {Since I know you are aware your Quest is pretty much almost done, you won't need to say you'll like to redeem it again!  I'll update your Quest Log on the time it exactly ends! x] }


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

@haru-haru
Entered! Thank you!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 28, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> @haru-haru
> Entered! Thank you!



I saw!! Hahaha good luck!! XD *noms* I'm eating a pop-tart mwuahahah!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 28, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> @haru-haru
> Entered! Thank you!



XD I believe Haru-Haru is the name of a song~
Also, hellu! c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> @haru-haru
> Entered! Thank you!



XD I believe Haru-Haru is the name of a song~
Also, hellu! c:


----------



## Miharu (Sep 28, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> XD I believe Haru-Haru is the name of a song~
> Also, hellu! c:



Hey Alby!!! XD Ahahaha!! How was your weekend? <:


----------



## Albuns (Sep 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hey Alby!!! XD Ahahaha!! How was your weekend? <:



'Twas pretty nice~ went to the mall and drank some tea, be disappointed at not seeing a red moon at night, and sleep. x)
How was yours, Mimi?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I saw!! Hahaha good luck!! XD *noms* I'm eating a pop-tart mwuahahah!



Ohhhhhhh which type? 
I had a strawberry Popsicle for lunch now


----------



## Albuns (Sep 28, 2015)

Say, is it a bad thing if I still don't know what I want to do as a living? ;w;


----------



## Miharu (Sep 28, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> 'Twas pretty nice~ went to the mall and drank some tea, be disappointed at not seeing a red moon at night, and sleep. x)
> How was yours, Mimi?


That's good to hear!! And oohh what kind of tea?  We have a tea house over here called Sno-Crave!! And aww aahaha I didn't want to go out at night XD So I missed the moon ahaha



Call me Daniel said:


> Ohhhhhhh which type?
> I had a strawberry Popsicle for lunch now


Cookies and Cream! It's so good!! XD We also have strawberry poptarts! 



By the way you guys, who has gotten HHD so far?  How is the gameplay? c: Is it worth buying? x]

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Say, is it a bad thing if I still don't know what I want to do as a living? ;w;



Nope not at all, but I hope you find what you'll like to do soon/in the future!! c: (Also you're not the only one!! I still don't know what I want to do and I'm already in college ahahah! Currently majoring in Computer Science since I'm just going with what my dad wants me to do for now xD


----------



## himeki (Sep 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning everyone!!! <3 I'm pretty surprised at how early I woke up ahahaha!! How are you guys all doing and what are all of you up to? x] Also if you haven't already, please feel free to enter my candy set giveaway in the TBT Marketplace! ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning Miharu! Its the evening here haha.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> That's good to hear!! And oohh what kind of tea?  We have a tea house over here called Sno-Crave!! And aww aahaha I didn't want to go out at night XD So I missed the moon ahaha
> 
> 
> Cookies and Cream! It's so good!! XD We also have strawberry poptarts!
> ...



If I remember correctly, it was a peach cider flavor~ Cx the place I went to was called Teavana. Oooh~ what's Sno-Crave like? All I can think of at the moment is a giant igloo that has there employees dressed in penguin suits. XD


----------



## himeki (Sep 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> That's good to hear!! And oohh what kind of tea?  We have a tea house over here called Sno-Crave!! And aww aahaha I didn't want to go out at night XD So I missed the moon ahaha
> 
> 
> Cookies and Cream! It's so good!! XD We also have strawberry poptarts!
> ...



Ugh, HHD. I'm getting really annoyed by the constant adverts tbh.

AND YAS COMPUTER SCIENCE! They do it as a normal subject at my school c:


----------



## Miharu (Sep 28, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Morning Miharu! Its the evening here haha.


OHH!! Ahaha Good evening then!! XD It's 10:40am here! Haha



Alby-Kun said:


> If I remember correctly, it was a peach cider flavor~ Cx the place I went to was called Teavana. Oooh~ what's Sno-Crave like? All I can think of at the moment is a giant igloo that has there employees dressed in penguin suits. XD


OHH!! Sounds yummy!! And OHH!! I know Teavana!! I love sampling their teas ahaha it's so good!! ; v ; 



MayorEvvie said:


> Ugh, HHD. I'm getting really annoyed by the constant adverts tbh.
> 
> AND YAS COMPUTER SCIENCE! They do it as a normal subject at my school c:


Adverts on T.V. or here on tbt? O:

OHH NICE!!! They never had that subject at my schools ; v ; So unfortunately I didn't get to take any during high school! I did, however, take a Graphics Art class!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> That's good to hear!! And oohh what kind of tea?  We have a tea house over here called Sno-Crave!! And aww aahaha I didn't want to go out at night XD So I missed the moon ahaha
> 
> 
> Cookies and Cream! It's so good!! XD We also have strawberry poptarts!
> ...



Hm... Computer Science. I was pretty bad with Computers in Middle school, so I think I'll pass on that idea, haha~
I'm tempted to go into culinary arts though, cause who doesn't love food? But then I second guess myself, bleeeh.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> OHH!! Ahaha Good evening then!! XD It's 10:40am here! Haha
> 
> 
> OHH!! Sounds yummy!! And OHH!! I know Teavana!! I love sampling their teas ahaha it's so good!! ; v ;
> ...



Yaaas!! Their seasonal teas are the best! >//v//< Just wish I didn't feel so guilty about drinking so much out of the dispensers though, hehehe~


----------



## Miharu (Sep 28, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hm... Computer Science. I was pretty bad with Computers in Middle school, so I think I'll pass on that idea, haha~
> I'm tempted to go into culinary arts though, cause who doesn't love food? But then I second guess myself, bleeeh.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Aww!! It just takes practice  Hahhaa!!
And ohhh that sounds lovely!! I was actually thinking of trying Culinary arts as well to see how I would like it, but then I stopped because I'm so bad at cooking ahahaha!! And aww!! You should definitely try it out first to see if you like it or not!! ;D {Only if you have the funds for it though ; v; College can be pretty pricy ; A ; }

YESSS!! They are!! >//v//< And aww!! Just how much do you drink??? Hahaha!! The max I take is 2 samples XD Normally just 1 to try it though ahahaha


----------



## himeki (Sep 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH!! Ahaha Good evening then!! XD It's 10:40am here! Haha
> 
> 
> OHH!! Sounds yummy!! And OHH!! I know Teavana!! I love sampling their teas ahaha it's so good!! ; v ;
> ...



Adverts literally everywhere ;w;

And lucky! We have art here, but its only trad. art, and you can't pick what you draw :/


----------



## Albuns (Sep 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Aww!! It just takes practice  Hahhaa!!
> And ohhh that sounds lovely!! I was actually thinking of trying Culinary arts as well to see how I would like it, but then I stopped because I'm so bad at cooking ahahaha!! And aww!! You should definitely try it out first to see if you like it or not!! ;D {Only if you have the funds for it though ; v; College can be pretty pricy ; A ; }
> 
> YESSS!! They are!! >//v//< And aww!! Just how much do you drink??? Hahaha!! The max I take is 2 samples XD Normally just 1 to try it though ahahaha



Pshsh, I'm sure you would've gotten better at cooking with practice! I sadly don't have the funds, but I think I applied to a culinery arts school back when I was choosing out which high schools to apply to... or at least I think I applied to it, I don't remember. ^u^;
Normally... 7-8 samples depending on how tired I am or how flavorful it is. x)


----------



## Miharu (Sep 28, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Adverts literally everywhere ;w;
> 
> And lucky! We have art here, but its only trad. art, and you can't pick what you draw :/


Aww!!! ; v; Watching the same ads over and over again can definitely be bothersome ahahah!

Ohh!! Honestly I prefer trad. art over digital ahahha!! I just can't get the hand of using a tablet!! ; v ; 
AND WHAAATT!! Over here when I took art class, you could draw what you like as long as it fits a certain theme or criteria! That sucks man! D:



Alby-Kun said:


> Pshsh, I'm sure you would've gotten better at cooking with practice! I sadly don't have the funds, but I think I applied to a culinery arts school back when I was choosing out which high schools to apply to... or at least I think I applied to it, I don't remember. ^u^;
> Normally... 7-8 samples depending on how tired I am or how flavorful it is. x)



I've definitely gotten slightly better!  I can cook eggs B] Not burnt eggs HAHA!! One time my little sister kicked me out of the kitchen because I messed up the butter ahahah so what happened was I was making mac and cheese for myself and the box said to add 1 table spoon of butter I believe ahaha so what I did was I took a spoon and tried to squish the butter in the spoon (rip) and my sister came down and was like "Wtf are you doing Jasmine??? O __ O " and I told her I was getting butter, and then she turned the butter around and said it had measurements on the back so all I had to do was slice it. She then kicked me out of the kitchen and cooked it for me ahaha (whoops XD) I failed so bad omg and lets not mention the one time I almost burned my boyfriend's apartment down ; v ; 

OHH!! I hope you get picked for that school then!!  or any school you really want to go to! 
Omg wow!! Ahaha and they are okay with that?? XD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Aww!!! ; v; Watching the same ads over and over again can definitely be bothersome ahahah!
> 
> Ohh!! Honestly I prefer trad. art over digital ahahha!! I just can't get the hand of using a tablet!! ; v ;
> AND WHAAATT!! Over here when I took art class, you could draw what you like as long as it fits a certain theme or criteria! That sucks man! D:
> ...



You... you tried to squish a whole stick of butter onto a spoon?! XD Also, what could you have possibly made that would've destroyed your boyfriend's apartment~? e3e

Actually, I'm already in high school so it wouldn't matter anymore. xD To be honest, I don't think they really care so long as you take a sip, go some place, and then come back later and do it again... huehue. :3


----------



## himeki (Sep 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Aww!!! ; v; Watching the same ads over and over again can definitely be bothersome ahahah!
> 
> Ohh!! Honestly I prefer trad. art over digital ahahha!! I just can't get the hand of using a tablet!! ; v ;
> AND WHAAATT!! Over here when I took art class, you could draw what you like as long as it fits a certain theme or criteria! That sucks man! D:
> ...



Yeah, it does! When I was asking about the courses, they said it was specific themes to be done on paper or equivalent. But they have photography???


----------



## Miharu (Sep 28, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> You... you tried to squish a whole stick of butter onto a spoon?! XD Also, what could you have possibly made that would've destroyed your boyfriend's apartment~? e3e
> 
> Actually, I'm already in high school so it wouldn't matter anymore. xD To be honest, I don't think they really care so long as you take a sip, go some place, and then come back later and do it again... huehue. :3


Not a whole stick!! Hahaha just some pieces here and there > v> Ahaha!! Well I was only making cup noodles LOL And I remembered there was like a certain cup noodle you can put the paper in the microwave and it wouldn't burn or anything, but this one had like aluminum foil on it or something like that ahahah and so I didn't think too much of it, but I stared at the microwave to make sure nothing happened, and welp, it caught on fire and I panicked and called my bf and he calmly grabbed a glass and put water it in and put out the fire ahaha luckily the microwave didn't break XD But it scared me LOL He's always scared for when I cook since he thinks I'll hurt myself ahaha! {Buttt I've gotten better at cooking! XD }

OHH!! True that ahahah It's kind of like Costco where most people go there just for samples ahaha {and of course grocery shopping, but hey, free samples ;D }




MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, it does! When I was asking about the courses, they said it was specific themes to be done on paper or equivalent. But they have photography???



Photography? I'm confused ahaha XD


----------



## himeki (Sep 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Not a whole stick!! Hahaha just some pieces here and there > v> Ahaha!! Well I was only making cup noodles LOL And I remembered there was like a certain cup noodle you can put the paper in the microwave and it wouldn't burn or anything, but this one had like aluminum foil on it or something like that ahahah and so I didn't think too much of it, but I stared at the microwave to make sure nothing happened, and welp, it caught on fire and I panicked and called my bf and he calmly grabbed a glass and put water it in and put out the fire ahaha luckily the microwave didn't break XD But it scared me LOL He's always scared for when I cook since he thinks I'll hurt myself ahaha! {Buttt I've gotten better at cooking! XD }
> 
> OHH!! True that ahahah It's kind of like Costco where most people go there just for samples ahaha {and of course grocery shopping, but hey, free samples ;D }
> 
> ...



Yeah, in art they let you do photography but not digital -w-


----------



## Miharu (Sep 28, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, in art they let you do photography but not digital -w-



Aww :c Honestly I don't think they even allowed digital in my art class either ahaha XD Since it's more traditional, but like I can understand, because you don't know if someone drew that digital art for real or if they just found it off the internet, so it would be a lot of work for the teachers to make sure the students actually drew it. c:


----------



## Albuns (Sep 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Not a whole stick!! Hahaha just some pieces here and there > v> Ahaha!! Well I was only making cup noodles LOL And I remembered there was like a certain cup noodle you can put the paper in the microwave and it wouldn't burn or anything, but this one had like aluminum foil on it or something like that ahahah and so I didn't think too much of it, but I stared at the microwave to make sure nothing happened, and welp, it caught on fire and I panicked and called my bf and he calmly grabbed a glass and put water it in and put out the fire ahaha luckily the microwave didn't break XD But it scared me LOL He's always scared for when I cook since he thinks I'll hurt myself ahaha! {Buttt I've gotten better at cooking! XD }
> 
> OHH!! True that ahahah It's kind of like Costco where most people go there just for samples ahaha {and of course grocery shopping, but hey, free samples ;D }
> 
> ...



=3= If you say sooo~


----------



## Miharu (Sep 28, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> =3= If you say sooo~



Shh shhh shhhhhh HAHA Just believe!! XD


----------



## himeki (Sep 28, 2015)

I should do my german work but I'm too lazy rn haha


----------



## Miharu (Sep 28, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I should do my german work but I'm too lazy rn haha



Ohh when is it due? XD


----------



## himeki (Sep 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohh when is it due? XD



tomorrow lmao


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

Just got out of school and I want to die with my AP test...


----------



## Miharu (Sep 28, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> tomorrow lmao


Omg Evvie!!!!!! LOL I hope you finish it soon!! You can do it!!! XD And lucky!! They only had Spanish and French classes for us in high school! German sounds like fun! XD {Personally I wish they had Japanese classes in my high school :c }



Call me Daniel said:


> Just got out of school and I want to die with my AP test...


Welcome back!  And aww!! Did it go badly? :c


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg Evvie!!!!!! LOL I hope you finish it soon!! You can do it!!! XD And lucky!! They only had Spanish and French classes for us in high school! German sounds like fun! XD {Personally I wish they had Japanese classes in my high school :c }
> 
> 
> Welcome back!  And aww!! Did it go badly? :c


Oh no I haven't taken it yet I need to study for it, gotta go scram everything!


----------



## Hatori (Sep 28, 2015)

Hello, can i join the team of the popsicles? 

I took French and German in high school and a year of Japanese (so far) in college!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 28, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Oh no I haven't taken it yet I need to study for it, gotta go scram everything!


OHH!!! When are you taking your AP test? O: And good luck!!! You can do it!! XD 



Hatori said:


> Hello, can i join the team of the popsicles?
> 
> I took French and German in high school and a year of Japanese (so far) in college!


AHHH of course!!! Is there a certain color you'll like your name to be in?  Welcome to TP btw Hatori!! <3 

OHH! NICEE!!! Out of those three languages, which did you like learning the most?  I took 1 semester of Japanese in college too!! (It was so pricey, but so worth it!! Going to continue with Japanese in the next semester! XD )


----------



## himeki (Sep 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg Evvie!!!!!! LOL I hope you finish it soon!! You can do it!!! XD And lucky!! They only had Spanish and French classes for us in high school! German sounds like fun! XD {Personally I wish they had Japanese classes in my high school :c }
> 
> 
> Welcome back!  And aww!! Did it go badly? :c



German is fun, but the idiot I sit next to is not.


----------



## Hatori (Sep 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHHH of course!!! Is there a certain color you'll like your name to be in?  Welcome to TP btw Hatori!! <3
> 
> OHH! NICEE!!! Out of those three languages, which did you like learning the most?  I took 1 semester of Japanese in college too!! (It was so pricey, but so worth it!! Going to continue with Japanese in the next semester! XD )



Yay, thank you! Hmm would this be okay? "#990000"

Example: Hatori!  

Thank you! And I realllyyy enjoyed both German and Japanese. Took 3 years of French but I didn't like it as much. Took 1 year of German and 1 year of Japanese and possibly will take more in the future!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 28, 2015)

Welcome aboard, Hatori! \owo/


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 28, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Hello, can i join the team of the popsicles?
> 
> I took French and German in high school and a year of Japanese (so far) in college!



Welcome to the team!!  You'll definitely enjoy it here!

As a side note, I completed Quest #5 for posting 500 times here!  Also I'm in the process of TT-ing for blue roses, so if anyone needs any let me know!


----------



## Hatori (Sep 28, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Welcome aboard, Hatori! \owo/





Lucanosa said:


> Welcome to the team!!  You'll definitely enjoy it here!
> 
> As a side note, I completed Quest #5 for posting 500 times here!  Also I'm in the process of TT-ing for blue roses, so if anyone needs any let me know!



Hello and thank you to both of you!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 28, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> German is fun, but the idiot I sit next to is not.


Oh gosh!! :c What did that person do? Dx 



Hatori said:


> Yay, thank you! Hmm would this be okay? "#990000"
> 
> Example: Hatori!
> 
> Thank you! And I realllyyy enjoyed both German and Japanese. Took 3 years of French but I didn't like it as much. Took 1 year of German and 1 year of Japanese and possibly will take more in the future!


Yes!! That's perfectly fine! I'll add your name to the rosters now!  Welcome to TP once again! Please feel free to come and chat anytime, participate in the Quests to earn some awesome rewards, and/or other events we plan on holding in the future! c:
If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask! {Before asking, check out the FAQ on Jacob's OP! ;D }

OHH Nice!! My boyfriend wanted to learn German too ahahah! I'm glad to hear it's fun to learn! c: How was your Japanese class? XD For us, our sensei was super strict ahaha!  


Lucanosa said:


> Welcome to the team!!  You'll definitely enjoy it here!
> 
> As a side note, I completed Quest #5 for posting 500 times here!  Also I'm in the process of TT-ing for blue roses, so if anyone needs any let me know!


Sweet!! Congrats on your 500th post on TP!! I'll update your Quest log shortly!  And d'aww thanks for the offer!


----------



## Hatori (Sep 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yes!! That's perfectly fine! I'll add your name to the rosters now!  Welcome to TP once again! Please feel free to come and chat anytime, participate in the Quests to earn some awesome rewards, and/or other events we plan on holding in the future! c:
> If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask! {Before asking, check out the FAQ on Jacob's OP! ;D }
> 
> OHH Nice!! My boyfriend wanted to learn German too ahahah! I'm glad to hear it's fun to learn! c: How was your Japanese class? XD For us, our sensei was super strict ahaha!



Awesome, thank you very much and for the warm welcomes! Will do! ^^ 

Ahh, yes I love German. Wish I took more years for it but I took it during my senior year in high school! I took French during my 7th, 8th, and 9th grade years. 
My Japanese classes were fun, especially the first semester! Our sensei was very sweet, nice, and always willing to help! My other sensei (for my second semester) was very strict and sometimes even teased or poked fun at us (mostly me because I laughed too much during class;; ) but she loves to help in her own way. How should I say it... kind of like a motherly figure? Strict but sweet? Haha xD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Yay, thank you! Hmm would this be okay? "#990000"
> 
> Example: Hatori!
> 
> Thank you! And I realllyyy enjoyed both German and Japanese. Took 3 years of French but I didn't like it as much. Took 1 year of German and 1 year of Japanese and possibly will take more in the future!



Heeyyyy Hatori!


----------



## Hatori (Sep 28, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Heeyyyy Hatori!



Heeyyy Daniel! I totally did not join just to stalk you. Nope.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Heeyyy Daniel! I totally did not join just to stalk you. Nope.



stalkers do not admit they're stalkers, so by saying that you are a stalker makes you not a stalker.


----------



## Hatori (Sep 28, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> stalkers do not admit they're stalkers, so by saying that you are a stalker makes you not a stalker.



That's probably a good thing so I'll go with that


----------



## Miharu (Sep 28, 2015)

✧ Quest Logs are now up to date! 

✧ The deadline for Quest #14 has been changed! c: 

✧ Quests #15,#16,#17, & #18 has been added!​


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

*✧Quest #15: I love eating french fries, sure they're really unhealthy but they're sooooo good! I also love eating this new trail mix i got thats a mix of raisins, cranberrys, and almonds, mmmmmmm yummy!

✧Quest #16: I would wish for mankind to respect the earth and not to destroy it like they are now. It breaks my heart to see all the pain and suffering happening to the land and life in it. I would gladly sacrifice my life to make this happen if the chance came.

✧Quest #17: Damn your making me spend a dollar when i coulda taken a pic of the popsicle i had today, i dont mind though, you'll be getting it tomorrow when i go to lunch again!

✧Quest #18: Will do in a bit! You all know whats its gonna be *


----------



## Miharu (Sep 28, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Awesome, thank you very much and for the warm welcomes! Will do! ^^
> 
> Ahh, yes I love German. Wish I took more years for it but I took it during my senior year in high school! I took French during my 7th, 8th, and 9th grade years.
> My Japanese classes were fun, especially the first semester! Our sensei was very sweet, nice, and always willing to help! My other sensei (for my second semester) was very strict and sometimes even teased or poked fun at us (mostly me because I laughed too much during class;; ) but she loves to help in her own way. How should I say it... kind of like a motherly figure? Strict but sweet? Haha xD


You are very welcome! 

And aww!! That's lucky!! I wish we had more options for language classes during my high school years hahaha! XD

D'awww that's great to hear!!!! Haha I get what you mean!! XD Our sensei is similar to your sensei from your second semester!! Aside from by teasing it's more of embarrassing other students in the classroom if they make a mistake in pronunciations xD ahaha



Call me Daniel said:


> *✧Quest #15: I love eating french fries, sure they're really unhealthy but they're sooooo good! I also love eating this new trail mix i got thats a mix of raisins, cranberrys, and almonds, mmmmmmm yummy!
> 
> ✧Quest #16: I would wish for mankind to respect the earth and not to destroy it like they are now. It breaks my heart to see all the pain and suffering happening to the land and life in it. I would gladly sacrifice my life to make this happen if the chance came.
> 
> ...


YESSS FRENCH FRIESSSS AHAHA XD I love dipping them in thousand island sauce from In and Out! XD

I'll update your Quest Log soon! c: Going to go eat first! XD  and yesss!! Throw money for that popsicle!  Ahahaha XD


----------



## gravyplz (Sep 28, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Yes welcome! I'm Daniel if you haven't guessed by now! Feel free to stop by and chat



Oh hey, wait daniel? who would've geussed that  you can call me gravy


----------



## Miharu (Sep 28, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Oh hey, wait daniel? who would've geussed that  you can call me gravy



Your username makes me want to go and buy some mashed potatoes and gravy ahahaha I'm craving them now! XD


----------



## gravyplz (Sep 28, 2015)

This team is so friendly its like a constant hug


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Oh hey, wait daniel? who would've geussed that  you can call me gravy



Howdy Gravy! Yes my name is indeed Daniel


----------



## gravyplz (Sep 28, 2015)

;D potatoe's my first name

- - - Post Merge - - -

that was a lie im sorry


----------



## Albuns (Sep 28, 2015)

Quest #15: Popcorn. It's crunchy, it's warm, and comes in all kinds~
Quest #16: If I had one wish, it would be to get a new iPhone charger... mine broke just now. x.x

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> This team is so friendly its like a constant hug



Isn't it? There's a nice atmosphere here~ c:


----------



## gravyplz (Sep 28, 2015)

there is a great atmosphere here, it's almost like there isn't thousands of miles seperating everyone


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 28, 2015)

Quest #15: Popcorn, blue corn chips, chocolate chips, and rice are just to name a few!  I love them because they're yummy, and can be used in many things or come in many flavors!

Quest #16: For everyone to be truly happy.  Happiness, true happiness, is rare these days, and the world's problems are all caused by greed, desire, or other things that come from a lack of happiness.  If you're happy, you want nothing other than what you currently have, and if the world was happy, it would be a lot better off.

Quest #17: e.e I'm not gonna be able to since the pops I love aren't available here where I'm moving
I'll have to substitute with homemade juice and fruit pops ;-; is that alright?

Quest #18: ummmm.........you're asking me something that's just impossible to answer.  So instead can I post a pic with all of my top favorite games instead? o:


----------



## Albuns (Sep 28, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> there is a great atmosphere here, it's almost like there isn't thousands of miles seperating everyone



One can hope~


----------



## Hatori (Sep 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> You are very welcome!
> 
> And aww!! That's lucky!! I wish we had more options for language classes during my high school years hahaha! XD
> 
> D'awww that's great to hear!!!! Haha I get what you mean!! XD Our sensei is similar to your sensei from your second semester!! Aside from by teasing it's more of embarrassing other students in the classroom if they make a mistake in pronunciations xD ahaha



Ahh we had French, German, and Spanish as our language options I believe!

Obviously more in university! There's Hmong, Armenian, Chinese, Korean, Japanese, Italian, Greek, Latin, Persian, Portuguese and many others, I'm sure!

Also... ----------


Wow, these look fun! I'd love to partake in these quests!

*Quest #15*: My favorite snack... Oh man, I realllyy love junk food, especially
potato chips. I love the crunchiness and sound they make when you bite into them!
Plus the different kinds of flavors they offer you...! 
_I'm so unhealthy. /cries
_
*Quest #16*: This is a tough one for me. I've been asked this before 
and I'd usually say stuff like "I wish to be filthy rich!" but I don't really
care too much for that. 
I would probably say that I wish all my friends, family, and loved ones
would live happy and healthy lives because I love them very much.

Quest #17: Oh noooooo I just ate the last popsicle like... 5 days agooo xD
Skipping this one because I don't know when I'll get more

*Quest #18*: Here's a picture of my favorite game!



Spoiler:  Quest #18












Thank you! I realllyy hope I did this correctly...


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> there is a great atmosphere here, it's almost like there isn't thousands of miles seperating everyone



But I could always be next door you dont know .


----------



## gravyplz (Sep 28, 2015)

at the moment my highschool has no language classes, as no one chose them! so only like 3 people are doing french, with a private teacher

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> But I could always be next door you dont know .



well.....you're not ..wrong

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> But I could always be next door you dont know .



btw nice avatar and sig


----------



## Miharu (Sep 28, 2015)

@Daniel:
Your Quest Log is now up to date! 



gravyplz said:


> This team is so friendly its like a constant hug


D'awww I'm so happy you think so!!!  



gravyplz said:


> ;D potatoe's my first name
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> that was a lie im sorry


AWWW! AHAHA It actually makes me wonder if Potato is someone's real name... hmm XD



Alby-Kun said:


> Quest #15: Popcorn. It's crunchy, it's warm, and comes in all kinds~
> Quest #16: If I had one wish, it would be to get a new iPhone charger... mine broke just now. x.x


Popcorn is delicious <3 Too delicious!!! Hahaha XD

AWWW!!! D: Sorry to hear that!! ; __ ; I hope you get one soon!

Also your Quest Log is now up to date! 



gravyplz said:


> there is a great atmosphere here, it's almost like there isn't thousands of miles seperating everyone


D'awww thank you!! ;v ; I'm glad you feel that way!  



Lucanosa said:


> Quest #15: Popcorn, blue corn chips, chocolate chips, and rice are just to name a few!  I love them because they're yummy, and can be used in many things or come in many flavors!
> 
> Quest #16: For everyone to be truly happy.  Happiness, true happiness, is rare these days, and the world's problems are all caused by greed, desire, or other things that come from a lack of happiness.  If you're happy, you want nothing other than what you currently have, and if the world was happy, it would be a lot better off.
> 
> ...


YESS POPCORNNN <3 And ohhh I've never tried blue corn chips!! I saw purple ones, but never blue ones!! XD

And yes!! For both Quest 17 and 18 that's perfectly fine!! c: 

Also your Quest Log is now up to date!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> at the moment my highschool has no language classes, as no one chose them! so only like 3 people are doing french, with a private teacher
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Im terrible at languages its my worst subject.
And thanks! GFX is one of the perks on being a TP member~


----------



## gravyplz (Sep 28, 2015)

Im trying to sort out a sig atm, i know a bit about GFX and so on, although im no good at it haha


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Im trying to sort out a sig atm, i know a bit about GFX and so on, although im no good at it haha



Haha maybe try making one for TP?


----------



## gravyplz (Sep 28, 2015)

i can try, although my strengths lie in art and digital art, maybe i can draw something pretty to take the attention away from the horrible GFX XD


----------



## Miharu (Sep 28, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Ahh we had French, German, and Spanish as our language options I believe!
> 
> Obviously more in university! There's Hmong, Armenian, Chinese, Korean, Japanese, Italian, Greek, Latin, Persian, Portuguese and many others, I'm sure!
> 
> ...


Nicee!!! XDD We had French and Spanish only in my school! c: 

And yess most certainly!! I want to learn Japanese and Chinese ahaha! 

Ahhh yess you did everything perfectly!!  I have just created your Quest Log! Please feel free to check out your Quest Log in the "Quest Rosters"! c: It'll show the amount of pps you have, what quests you have completed, and so on! 

SHHH ahahaha I love junk food too!! I always have some sort of snack with me!!! ;v ; It's too good, but so bad for you!! Hahaha XD

And d'awww that's such a nice wish!! ; v; 

It's okay!! You still have a few weeks before that Quest ends, so maybe you'll get a popsicle by then! ;D 

Wow that was super fast!!! I love pokemon <3 I really love Pokemon Ruby from the gameboy version! <3 First Pokemon game I ever played and it got me hooked ahahhaa



gravyplz said:


> Im trying to sort out a sig atm, i know a bit about GFX and so on, although im no good at it haha


OHH!! I'll love to see your finished results! x]


----------



## Hatori (Sep 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Nicee!!! XDD We had French and Spanish only in my school! c:
> 
> And yess most certainly!! I want to learn Japanese and Chinese ahaha!
> 
> ...



Ahh I guess the only difference is that we had German at my school! xD 

Yep! I would definitely try learning other languages on my own time though! Shouldn't be taking too many classes at once;;

Ohh awesome! I just checked it out, thanks! ^^ 

LOL! Ahh okay I'm sure I'm not the only one who loves junk food anyway, but it's nice to see that I'm not the only one who brings  or buys snacks everywhere! Definitely not healthy but.... I'll die while eating my favorite snack. That's not too bad!

Ah okay, great ^^ The store is about two blocks away so I can walk there but... too lazy. Maybe I'll do it another day, lol! Ah yes, I've always loved the Pokemon games! I loved and enjoyed playing Emerald so much, but I think I gave it to one of my cousins years ago xD My first Pokemon game was Pokemon Blue ^^ Definitely got me hooked, too!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 28, 2015)

✧ I have now moved the "Log" spoiler that was in your Quest Rosters to the museum! It was taking up a lot of space on my OP and it wasn't really important, so I decided to move it to the gallery as well! c: That certain "log" only keeps track of when you finished/completed the Quests! The Quest Roster/section/rewards/ and all the other Quests will still remain on TP's OP! c:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?323744-Team-Popsicle-s-Gallery-%E2%88%A0(-%E1%90%9B-%E3%80%8D%E2%88%A0)%EF%BC%BF&p=5577879#post5577879​​




Hatori said:


> Ahh I guess the only difference is that we had German at my school! xD
> 
> Yep! I would definitely try learning other languages on my own time though! Shouldn't be taking too many classes at once;;
> 
> ...


Yeah!! Hahaha

And definitely!! ; v ; Languages are so hard to learn, since there's so much to learn!!

You are very welcome! 

Definitely!! Hahaha I actually have my own snack stash in my room B] {Of course I leave the opened bags in the kitchen since I don't want ants or bugs in here going after my snacks LOL}

YESSS!!! I love the new features they add to the pokemon games as well!! ; v; However, there's so many different versions of the game now that it's starting to bore me ; v ; Which is very unfortunate for me ahaha


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

Quest 18: 


Spoiler: Creative way to show user!




Couldnt write my whole user I ran out of ink! Hope this counts


It's Okami for those who don't know.


----------



## roseflower (Sep 28, 2015)

Hello everybody
I hope you all had a good start into the week today


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 28, 2015)

School is finally over! ...but I have 4 more days of it......

Quest #15: I love sourcream and cheddar ruffles because THEY ARE SO GOOD!!!! They are one of my favorite chip flavors, and I could eat them all day~! I also enjoy Lime Lays 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Quest #16: I would wish to have a conversation with my grandfather. I was only a baby when he died, and my parents put me on his chest at the funeral :'(

- - - Post Merge - - -

Quest 18 c:



Spoiler: proof


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hello everybody
> I hope you all had a good start into the week today



Hey Rose! And yeah its been a pretty ok week!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 28, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Quest 18:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Creative way to show user!
> ...


This definitely counts!! Hahaha XD Nice creativity ahahaha! 

I'll be updating your Quest Log soon! 



roseflower said:


> Hello everybody
> I hope you all had a good start into the week today


Hey roseflower!! <33 And it's been a good start since it's my day off!! I just woke up from my nap mwuahaha been relaxing all day XD It's so nice ; v ; 



Blackjack said:


> School is finally over! ...but I have 4 more days of it......
> 
> Quest #15: I love sourcream and cheddar ruffles because THEY ARE SO GOOD!!!! They are one of my favorite chip flavors, and I could eat them all day~! I also enjoy Lime Lays
> 
> ...


Awww!!! Good luck with school!!! XD

Ohhh Lime Lays are definitely addicting ahaha!!! I'll be updating your Quest Log soon!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 28, 2015)

Hiya luvlies  

Quest 15: ooooh so hard!!! I'd have to go with..... Fruit cocktail. The kind I make 

Quest 16: to have my hero and fav Aunt Gayla back. She died way too young. I will always miss her.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YESS POPCORNNN <3 And ohhh I've never tried blue corn chips!! I saw purple ones, but never blue ones!! XD
> 
> And yes!! For both Quest 17 and 18 that's perfectly fine!! c:
> 
> Also your Quest Log is now up to date!



Popcorn is so good!!!! It definitely has to be one of my favorites, I eat it every week!  The purple corn chips might be the same as blue XD I know they look really similar and the bag says blue? o: Idk, maybe it's just a different color.  I'll have to post a photo and show you!

Also a heads up, D3athsdoppelganger VM'd me (since my PM's were clogged full.... I'm cleaning them now) that he's returned to TBTF, but he won't be very active at all.  He says he misses everyone, the art, and all the fun.  So I'm very happy about that ^-^ but I have a bone to pick with you Miharu ;-; I'm PM-ing you now..... after my inbox is cleaned....


----------



## Miharu (Sep 28, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hiya luvlies
> 
> Quest 15: ooooh so hard!!! I'd have to go with..... Fruit cocktail. The kind I make
> 
> Quest 16: to have my hero and fav Aunt Gayla back. She died way too young. I will always miss her.


Hi DaCoSim!! How are you doing? <3

And oohhh!! I've never had one before! XD Is it an alcohol beverage? O:

And d'awww ; v; <3

{I'll be updating your Quest Log soon!  }



Lucanosa said:


> Popcorn is so good!!!! It definitely has to be one of my favorites, I eat it every week!  The purple corn chips might be the same as blue XD I know they look really similar and the bag says blue? o: Idk, maybe it's just a different color.  I'll have to post a photo and show you!
> 
> Also a heads up, D3athsdoppelganger VM'd me (since my PM's were clogged full.... I'm cleaning them now) that he's returned to TBTF, but he won't be very active at all.  He says he misses everyone, the art, and all the fun.  So I'm very happy about that ^-^ but I have a bone to pick with you Miharu ;-; I'm PM-ing you now..... after my inbox is cleaned....


OMG SAMEE!! Hahah I used to eat it everyday or every other day because it's so addicting ahaha! XD And yes please! I would love to see a picture of it! XD

And awww!! That's nice of him to say!!! I hope he's doing well! c: 
Got your PM!  I've responded back! XD


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 29, 2015)

Night guys!

ps Miharu I hope I win your Candy giveaway


----------



## Miharu (Sep 29, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Night guys!
> 
> ps Miharu I hope I win your Candy giveaway



Goodnight!! Sleep tight! 

Ahahah good luck to you and everyone else!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 29, 2015)

Lol -24tbt in my wallet and just went from team popsicle member to popsicle in freezing. Can you add me in the next giveaway?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hiya luvlies
> 
> Quest 15: ooooh so hard!!! I'd have to go with..... Fruit cocktail. The kind I make
> 
> Quest 16: to have my hero and fav Aunt Gayla back. She died way too young. I will always miss her.



Hey DaCo!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hi DaCoSim!! How are you doing? <3
> 
> And oohhh!! I've never had one before! XD Is it an alcohol beverage? O:
> 
> ...




Hiya!!! I'm Doing ok  you??? My fruit cocktail is like fruit salad. I bet I could make a great drink though!??


----------



## Albuns (Sep 29, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Lol -24tbt in my wallet and just went from team popsicle member to popsicle in freezing. Can you add me in the next giveaway?



If you'd like, I could give you my spare popsicle since you were previously a member. That is unless Lucanosa gives you your popsicle back.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 29, 2015)

Hey Daco

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> If you'd like, I could give you my spare popsicle since you were previously a member. That is unless Lucanosa gives you your popsicle back.



No. I told him to keep that popsicle so he will keep it and no thank you its nice but I would rather save up for my own or win another in a giveaway. That wouldnt be fair to either of you.


----------



## jiny (Sep 29, 2015)

Quest 15: My favorite snack is...um... A mango raspa? They're very popular in my area, and plus if you add chamoy (a chile powder thing, spicy and sweet) it's soooo good! It's refreshing too if you're hot.

Quest 16: I would wish to have my grandma back, she died in May of this year of breast cancer. She had so much to live for and she just couldn't handle the pain. I never got a chance to say bye since the doctors would not let me inside the ER. I miss her so much, and I would learn Spanish just to talk to her.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 29, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hey Daco
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I understand, and it's fine, really. I wasn't sure if I should give my spare pop to someone who needed it or keep it for myself.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 29, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Lol -24tbt in my wallet and just went from team popsicle member to popsicle in freezing. Can you add me in the next giveaway?


Woah how did you get -24 tbt? O __ O Also, you are not in the popsicles in freezing list yet! XD Did you want me to add you back on to that roster? 

And sorry, entries to the raffle is closed until further notice! Also since you won a recent raffle, you won't be able to enter anymore raffles until 5 raffles has passed from the time you won! c: Meaning you won't be able to enter until we hold our 9th raffle! {This is to keep things fair and to let others have a chance to win a popsicle! Thanks for understanding! c: }

Btw, welcome back!  



DaCoSim said:


> Hiya!!! I'm Doing ok  you??? My fruit cocktail is like fruit salad. I bet I could make a great drink though!??


That's great to hear!! And OHHH!!! I love fruit salads!! It sounds yummy!! XD Also have you recovered from being sick? ; v; I hope you have!!



Alby-Kun said:


> If you'd like, I could give you my spare popsicle since you were previously a member. That is unless Lucanosa gives you your popsicle back.


Aww that's nice of you to offer XD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes please add me to the popsicles in freezing roster. Omg now do I lose all my Pps in the quest roster? Also can I still do quests?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 29, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Quest 15: My favorite snack is...um... A mango raspa? They're very popular in my area, and plus if you add chamoy (a chile powder thing, spicy and sweet) it's soooo good! It's refreshing too if you're hot.
> 
> Quest 16: I would wish to have my grandma back, she died in May of this year of breast cancer. She had so much to live for and she just couldn't handle the pain. I never got a chance to say bye since the doctors would not let me inside the ER. I miss her so much, and I would learn Spanish just to talk to her.



Ohh!! That's interesting!! I've never heard of a mango raspa!! I do love mangos though! XD

I've just added you to the Quest Roster! c: Please feel free to check out your Quest Roster to see what quests you have completed, how much pps you have, etc! 




D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Yes please add me to the popsicles in freezing roster. Omg now do I lose all my Pps in the quest roster? Also can I still do quests?


Adding you to the freezings list now!  And nope!! Not at all!! XD You still have all your pps!! The only difference is, you won't be able to use the badges I made for you until you get a popsicle again! Since it's exclusive to Official TP members only XD (I won't be deleting your badge though so no worries! In the future I plan on making some Popsicle sig everyone can use c: )

And yes you can still do quests!!  If you can somehow get 1.5k tbt, you can purchase a popsicle from the quest rewards using 500 pps! c: (I'm trying to lower the price down for popsicles ahaha so far, it's doing good!  )


----------



## jiny (Sep 29, 2015)

haha never mind


----------



## Miharu (Sep 29, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Oh wow I didn't realize quests were for members only :/



Where does it say that? o ___ o


----------



## jiny (Sep 29, 2015)

Haha yeah raspas are basically just flavored ice with the fruit you want xD

Quest 18:


Spoiler:  








On Quest 14 I signed it already c:
I was one of the first ones


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 29, 2015)

Quest 14# signed.
Quest 15# Favorite Snack is Mango because its sour yet sweet.
Quest 16# If I had one wish it would be to fix all my mistakes.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 29, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Haha yeah raspas are basically just flavored ice with the fruit you want xD
> 
> Quest 18:
> 
> ...


Ohh!! Sounds yummy! XD

And nice!! I've heard a lot of that game ahaha! I tried the demo and it was pretty cute and fun! XD

Your Quest Log has been updated! 



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Quest 14# signed.
> Quest 15# Favorite Snack is Mango because its sour yet sweet.
> Quest 16# If I had one wish it would be to fix all my mistakes.


Nice!! Your Quest Log has been updated! 

And Mangoes are delicious <3 I like the sweet ones though!! The mangoes I normally eat are just sweet and barely sour XD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm addicted to this game.. someone help me stop ; v;
LOL


----------



## Miharu (Sep 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I'm addicted to this game.. someone help me stop ; v;
> LOL



Which game? XD HHD? XD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Which game? XD HHD? XD



Yeah.. like you have endless options on designing now 
for interior and exterior
also even for the public works too 
like for the school, restaurants, hospital etc @v@


----------



## Miharu (Sep 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Yeah.. like you have endless options on designing now
> for interior and exterior
> also even for the public works too
> like for the school, restaurants, hospital etc @v@



Omg that sounds awesome!!! I'm so tempted to buy it when I get my paycheck ahaha!! XD
You should post a picture of how your design is going!! I want to see!! <3


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg that sounds awesome!!! I'm so tempted to buy it when I get my paycheck ahaha!! XD
> You should post a picture of how your design is going!! I want to see!! <3



Oh yeah definitely!! it's worth after playing it myself haha xD
ahh yes I'll get some screenshot of it if I can <3
it's just that I've been on a roll design one building after another lol


----------



## himeki (Sep 29, 2015)

Morning everyone! I finished my homework haha. Just playing on my computer before I get ready to leave~


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Morning everyone! I finished my homework haha. Just playing on my computer before I get ready to leave~



Morning! lol yeah I'm just playing some League game then prob hop back on my DS x3
friends were blowing up my phone telling me to get on haha


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Yeah.. like you have endless options on designing now
> for interior and exterior
> also even for the public works too
> like for the school, restaurants, hospital etc @v@



ahhh i cant stop either >v<

tbh i should be doing homework but this game is way too addicting help me


----------



## Miharu (Sep 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Oh yeah definitely!! it's worth after playing it myself haha xD
> ahh yes I'll get some screenshot of it if I can <3
> it's just that I've been on a roll design one building after another lol


Eeepp!!! I'll definitely get it when I can <3 Hahaha!!
And omg nice!!! I can't wait to see your designs!! What's your favorite part of the game? XD



MayorEvvie said:


> Morning everyone! I finished my homework haha. Just playing on my computer before I get ready to leave~


Morning to you!!  And nice!!! Have a great day at school! 



The Hidden Owl said:


> ahhh i cant stop either >v<
> 
> tbh i should be doing homework but this game is way too addicting help me


LOL Omg Owl!! Hahaha XD Finish your homework silly ahahha XD


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Eeepp!!! I'll definitely get it when I can <3 Hahaha!!
> And omg nice!!! I can't wait to see your designs!! What's your favorite part of the game? XD
> 
> 
> ...



ahhh im have one more assignment... the motivation is dead i tell you!

definitely get HHD! it is way too fun!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 29, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> ahhh im have one more assignment... the motivation is dead i tell you!
> 
> definitely get HHD! it is way too fun!



Aww!! When is it due?? Omg XD Ahahaha

And I plan on to!! It really does sound like a lot of fun!!! XD


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Aww!! When is it due?? Omg XD Ahahaha
> 
> And I plan on to!! It really does sound like a lot of fun!!! XD



LOL it was due at 12 and i just got it in a few minutes ago... phew! 

It's really great! At first it gets a little repetitive but as you unlock certain features it feels way more accomplishing. xD


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 29, 2015)

This sounds like fun! Can I join? :3


----------



## Miharu (Sep 29, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> LOL it was due at 12 and i just got it in a few minutes ago... phew!
> 
> It's really great! At first it gets a little repetitive but as you unlock certain features it feels way more accomplishing. xD



OMGGG LOOOL THAT WAS A CLOSE ONE Ahahaha The Hidden Owl: Procrastination to it's max ahahaha omfg XD Congrats on finishing it in time!! XD

Ohhh that definitely sounds awesome!! I love customizing and being able to decorate games ahaha! So it sounds like my type of game B] 



SuperStar2361 said:


> This sounds like fun! Can I join? :3



Heyy!!! Welcome to Team Popsicle!!  And of course!! I'll go ahead and add you to the Popsicles in Freezing roster! Just let me know when you get a popsicle collectible, and then I'll move you to the Official Team Popsicle Roster! If you read the intro, the only difference between the two rosters is that the Official TP Roster receives badges exclusive to them and other benefits that may not be available to those in the Freezings list! c:

If you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask! {I do suggest checking the FAQ on Jacob's OP first before asking!  } Please feel free to come and chat anytime, participate in the quests to redeem some awesome rewards, and etc.!  

So, how are you doing tonight?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 29, 2015)

yes!! also in that process I'm like thinking how to remodel the public works again 
and planning on expanding the school as well >w<


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OMGGG LOOOL THAT WAS A CLOSE ONE Ahahaha The Hidden Owl: Procrastination to it's max ahahaha omfg XD Congrats on finishing it in time!! XD
> 
> Ohhh that definitely sounds awesome!! I love customizing and being able to decorate games ahaha! So it sounds like my type of game B]
> 
> ...



Yay! >w<

It's actually morning where I live. And I have to go to school in ten minutes whyyyyyy ;-;


----------



## Miharu (Sep 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yes!! also in that process I'm like thinking how to remodel the public works again
> and planning on expanding the school as well >w<


OHH NICEEE!!!! I can't wait to get HHD now ahhhh ; v ; It's going to be a late but fun start! Mwuahaha!! XD Who's amiibo cards do you have so far? O:



SuperStar2361 said:


> Yay! >w<
> 
> It's actually morning where I live. And I have to go to school in ten minutes whyyyyyy ;-;


Oh gosh!! The time difference is big! XD It's 12:22am here!! Hahaha have fun in school!!! ; v ; Good luck!! XD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH NICEEE!!!! I can't wait to get HHD now ahhhh ; v ; It's going to be a late but fun start! Mwuahaha!! XD Who's amiibo cards do you have so far? O:
> 
> 
> Oh gosh!! The time difference is big! XD It's 12:22am here!! Hahaha have fun in school!!! ; v ; Good luck!! XD


ah I got Luna ~_~
not the greatest npc, but it's w.e hahah 
didn't use her yet though LOL



SuperStar2361 said:


> This sounds like fun! Can I join? :3


Welcome to TP! 

hope you have a great day at school c:


----------



## Jacob (Sep 29, 2015)

Good morning everyone, hope you all have a good day today


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

Good morning fellow mortals!


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

Hiii, how's it going?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Hiii, how's it going?



Doing pretty well! You?


----------



## jiny (Sep 29, 2015)

Good morning guys!! I am eating popcorn for breakfast

Also Miharu, your icons are so cute! Would it be okay if I were to redeem a icon after I get back from school? ><


----------



## himeki (Sep 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Eeepp!!! I'll definitely get it when I can <3 Hahaha!!
> And omg nice!!! I can't wait to see your designs!! What's your favorite part of the game? XD
> 
> 
> ...



my day is taking ages -w-


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OMG SAMEE!! Hahah I used to eat it everyday or every other day because it's so addicting ahaha! XD And yes please! I would love to see a picture of it! XD
> 
> And awww!! That's nice of him to say!!! I hope he's doing well! c:
> Got your PM!  I've responded back! XD



IKR!? X'D I think I eat it too much but lol there's no such thing as too much food!  (I'll try to get that pic later this morning)

And thank you for the response 



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Lol -24tbt in my wallet and just went from team popsicle member to popsicle in freezing. Can you add me in the next giveaway?



... what's with the negative TBT lately omg xD



SuperStar2361 said:


> This sounds like fun! Can I join? :3



Welcome to Team Popsicle! 
It definitely is fun! It's like a chat room full of fun things to do and POPSICLES xD



Jacob_lawall said:


> Good morning everyone, hope you all have a good day today



Congrats on the party popper! ;D


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 29, 2015)

Morning guys -_-

...sooo tired, and today is the day I have both of my lit classes, which I need to do the assignments for today


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

Good morning, everyone ^^


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Morning guys -_-
> 
> ...sooo tired, and today is the day I have both of my lit classes, which I need to do the assignments for today



Morning~
Wish me luck on my test! It's so long it's decided to two days ._.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hatori said:


> Good morning, everyone ^^



Heyyyyyy.


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Morning~
> Wish me luck on my test! It's so long it's decided to two days ._.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Hey Daniel! Good luck, I got my day off today sooo >:^)


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Doing pretty well! You?



Pretty good! Just came back from class. I'm supposed to go at a cousin's birthday party but meeeh.

@Miharu: Your art is soooo good ;u;


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Pretty good! Just came back from class. I'm supposed to go at a cousin's birthday party but meeeh.
> 
> @Miharu: Your art is soooo good ;u;


I hate going to relatives birthday parties they're soo annoying! And It is! If you get a Popsicle you can get GFX from her!


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Pretty good! Just came back from class. I'm supposed to go at a cousin's birthday party but meeeh.
> 
> @Miharu: Your art is soooo good ;u;



Are you done with classes for today or still need to attend more? 

I don't really go to relatives' birthday parties very often, but I want the candy... and yes, I love Miharu's GFX!

also, hello


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I hate going to relatives birthday parties they're soo annoying! And It is! If you get a Popsicle you can get GFX from her!



Yeah I know right? I'm trying to stall as much as possible ;u; and it's okay haha, I make my own c: though really, her making some for me would be an honor xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hatori said:


> Are you done with classes for today or still need to attend more?
> 
> I don't really go to relatives' birthday parties very often, but I want the candy... and yes, I love Miharu's GFX!
> 
> also, hello



All done! well I'm just going for the food too lmao, I feel you xD heyyyy


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

Aerate said:


> All done! well I'm just going for the food too lmao, I feel you xD heyyyy



Nice! Always good to be done for the day... until the next day you have to go. xD

Ohh yeah my brother and I only go if we're up for it and if they have good food;; makes me feel a little bad but I don't usually like to stick around too long.


----------



## himeki (Sep 29, 2015)

@D3ath What happened to your popsicle? 

Also, hai!


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

Hey there, MayorEvvie !

Been wanting to ask, how long have you been taking German?


----------



## himeki (Sep 29, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Hey there, MayorEvvie !
> 
> Been wanting to ask, how long have you been taking German?



Hmm...I'm starting my third year, and I still suck at it haha. I failed the grammar test today ;w; It's difficult!

Also, please just call me "Evvie" I need to get round to changing that haha...


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hmm...I'm starting my third year, and I still suck at it haha. I failed the grammar test today ;w; It's difficult!
> 
> Also, please just call me "Evvie" I need to get round to changing that haha...



Aww, I wish I took more years of it during my high school years, but oh well! I might keep learning on my own when I have the time! I'd help but I think you know more than I do, so I probably won't be of too much help xD...

Ah, sure, sorry about that! I'll call you Evvie from now on!

also, I love your Undertaker sig + avatar combo you have going on


----------



## himeki (Sep 29, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Aww, I wish I took more years of it during my high school years, but oh well! I might keep learning on my own when I have the time! I'd help but I think you know more than I do, so I probably won't be of too much help xD...
> 
> Ah, sure, sorry about that! I'll call you Evvie from now on!
> 
> also, I love your Undertaker sig + avatar combo you have going on



pfft, I get genders and stuff like *SHE* reads, *WE* read etc totally wrong hahah...


DW about it! ^o^

thanks! undertaker is bae of all baes


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> pfft, I get genders and stuff like *SHE* reads, *WE* read etc totally wrong hahah...
> 
> 
> DW about it! ^o^
> ...



Ahh yes, and grammatical genders in other languages too OTL 

ahaha, no problem ^^


----------



## himeki (Sep 29, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Ahh yes, and grammatical genders in other languages too OTL
> 
> ahaha, no problem ^^



like, how do you chose if a word is male or female? what if it was non binary, or genderfluid? language is rude (~@.@)~


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 29, 2015)

about 12 minutes left in my first period, and I havent done the assignments for my literature classes 

...PROCRASTINATION...


----------



## himeki (Sep 29, 2015)

UGH! I had to deal with a really rude and mean person on a MMO :/


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> about 12 minutes left in my first period, and I havent done the assignments for my literature classes
> 
> ...PROCRASTINATION...



Procrastination at it's finest!



MayorEvvie said:


> UGH! I had to deal with a really rude and mean person on a MMO :/



Ahh, those kind of people are everywhere. May I ask which MMO(s) you play? I only play two as of now ^^

/just doing some homework first before I go do dungeon runs


----------



## himeki (Sep 29, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Procrastination at it's finest!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, I'm playing Eden Eternal c:
Literally, I got a message from them (we had spoken in the forums) and started asking where I lived, and saying I had no true experience since I had only ever got halfway through the game :/


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Ah, I'm playing Eden Eternal c:
> Literally, I got a message from them (we had spoken in the forums) and started asking where I lived, and saying I had no true experience since I had only ever got halfway through the game :/



Ohh that game! I've played it with a friend before! 

Huh, that's a bit of a personal question to ask right off the bat. Eh, don't listen to the person! I'd say to just try and enjoy the game! I'm surprised I hardly ever get those kinds of messages in MMOs, but that's just people on the internet for you. xD


----------



## himeki (Sep 29, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Ohh that game! I've played it with a friend before!
> 
> Huh, that's a bit of a personal question to ask right off the bat. Eh, don't listen to the person! I'd say to just try and enjoy the game! I'm surprised I hardly ever get those kinds of messages in MMOs, but that's just people on the internet for you. xD



GODDAMN EVERYONE I KNOW IS LIKE "OH I PLAYED E.E!" GOD!

Yeah, bit creepy. I blocked him and went back to my quest lmao.


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> GODDAMN EVERYONE I KNOW IS LIKE "OH I PLAYED E.E!" GOD!
> 
> Yeah, bit creepy. I blocked him and went back to my quest lmao.



LOL, not sure if that's a good or bad thing... 



Well, at least you blocked him so ?\_(ツ)_/? that's good xD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 29, 2015)

-Magic wand of deletion  -


----------



## himeki (Sep 29, 2015)

piiiiieeeeeeeeeeeees


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 29, 2015)

-Magic wand of deletion  -


----------



## himeki (Sep 29, 2015)

pies


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> -Magic wand of deletion  -



I'm sending you a PM right now.

-Magic wand of deletion  -

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> -Magic wand of deletion  -



PM sent e.e


----------



## Miharu (Sep 29, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Good morning guys!! I am eating popcorn for breakfast
> 
> Also Miharu, your icons are so cute! Would it be okay if I were to redeem a icon after I get back from school? ><


Morning!!!  And yes! That's perfectly fine! c: Just let me know once you redeem and I'll send you the form!  And thanks!! >//v//< The current icon wasn't made by me though! It was drawn by piichinu <3



Aerate said:


> @Miharu: Your art is soooo good ;u;


Ahhh thank you so much!! ; v ; The icon I have on display atm isn't made by me though! It's drawn by piichinu! And the sig gfx is made by WonderK! XD 



Hatori said:


> Are you done with classes for today or still need to attend more?
> 
> I don't really go to relatives' birthday parties very often, but I want the candy... and yes, I love Miharu's GFX!
> 
> also, hello


Eeeppp thank youuu <3 You guys are too kind ; v; 




Lucanosa said:


> I'm sending you a PM right now.
> 
> And yes, he knew, but he didn't think he would be caught.


Ahhh if you are talking about D3ath's case, I'll prefer if you guys erase all the comments about the situation since I don't think D3ath would appreciate it if you are publicly announcing what happened :c Next time if someone wants to know about D3ath's situation you could either have them PM D3ath for the information or PM them yourself  Thanks! <3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning!!!  And yes! That's perfectly fine! c: Just let me know once you redeem and I'll send you the form!  And thanks!! >//v//< The current icon wasn't made by me though! It was drawn by piichinu <3
> 
> 
> Ahhh thank you so much!! ; v ; The icon I have on display atm isn't made by me though! It's drawn by piichinu! And the sig gfx is made by WonderK! XD
> ...



E.E I'm erasing it now.... I'm sorry.

Anyhow.... how is your day?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> E.E I'm erasing it now.... I'm sorry.
> 
> Anyhow.... how is your day?



Hahaha no worries <3 Thanks for erasing! 

And it's just starting!! I just woke up ahahah!! About to get some breakfast x] How has your day been so far?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha no worries <3 Thanks for erasing!
> 
> And it's just starting!! I just woke up ahahah!! About to get some breakfast x] How has your day been so far?



X'D Different time zones sure are wacky!  Good morning! 
My day has been great!  xD Thank you for asking


----------



## himeki (Sep 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha no worries <3 Thanks for erasing!
> 
> And it's just starting!! I just woke up ahahah!! About to get some breakfast x] How has your day been so far?



Yum, breakfast! I'm about to go to the local resturant for dinner with my dad. See you guys in a few hours!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> X'D Different time zones sure are wacky!  Good morning!
> My day has been great!  xD Thank you for asking


They differently are!! Hahaha but I'm normally up really late at night so it works out for me! XD
And that's great to hear!! What have you been up to? 



MayorEvvie said:


> Yum, breakfast! I'm about to go to the local resturant for dinner with my dad. See you guys in a few hours!


OHHH!!! Nice!!! Have a nice dinner!!  {Btw, when you get back, can you also edit your posts from when you quoted Lucanosa's comments? c: I'll like you to "-snip-" it or delete it x] Thank you!  }


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Eeeppp thank youuu <3 You guys are too kind ; v;



awww, don't mention it! 



MayorEvvie said:


> Yum, breakfast! I'm about to go to the local resturant for dinner with my dad. See you guys in a few hours!



See you later, Evvie! Have a nice dinner!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 29, 2015)

Hatori said:


> awww, don't mention it!
> 
> 
> 
> See you later, Evvie! Have a nice dinner!



Psssttt Hatori!! I've been meaning to ask, but what anime is your signature GIF from? XD He's looks so familiar but I just can't put my finger on it ahahaha


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yum, breakfast! I'm about to go to the local resturant for dinner with my dad. See you guys in a few hours!



Enjoy your dinner! 



Miharu said:


> They differently are!! Hahaha but I'm normally up really late at night so it works out for me! XD
> And that's great to hear!! What have you been up to?
> 
> 
> OHHH!!! Nice!!! Have a nice dinner!!  {Btw, when you get back, can you also edit your posts from when you quoted Lucanosa's comments? c: I'll like you to "-snip-" it or delete it x] Thank you!  }



XD Yes!  I'm also usually on at random times too, so I guess it all works out!
And not much, just helping at the new house I'm moving to c: and also working on my AC:NL town.  I have so many options and so much junk I need to get rid of but no one seems to buy ;-; tempted to auction all 200+ fossils and gyroids


----------



## Miharu (Sep 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD Yes!  I'm also usually on at random times too, so I guess it all works out!
> And not much, just helping at the new house I'm moving to c: and also working on my AC:NL town.  I have so many options and so much junk I need to get rid of but no one seems to buy ;-; tempted to auction all 200+ fossils and gyroids


It does!! Hahaha XD
Ohhh!! How does your new house look? x] Do you like it?  
And aww!! ; __ ; AND HOLY LOL That's so many fossils and gyroids!!! How long did it take you to accumulate that many?? XD Hahaha


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 29, 2015)

Hello everyone! How are you all doing?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 29, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hello everyone! How are you all doing?



I'm doing pretty great!! Just trying to figure out what I want for breakfast/lunch ahahaha!! How about you? c:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yum, breakfast! I'm about to go to the local resturant for dinner with my dad. See you guys in a few hours!





Miharu said:


> It does!! Hahaha XD
> Ohhh!! How does your new house look? x] Do you like it?
> And aww!! ; __ ; AND HOLY LOL That's so many fossils and gyroids!!! How long did it take you to accumulate that many?? XD Hahaha



It looks lovely!  It has a cute white picket fence in the front and all surrounding it and the entrance where the gate is has a cute little trellis over the gate!  And there's a deck within the fence too overlooking the huge 2 acre back yard with timber in the back~

It feels like a grandparent's home, because of the layout and color scheme (my parents hate the colors XD omg they're painting and redoing the floors now!) but overall I love it! 

And yes ;-; about 6 months or so of accumulation.  I already have full fossil exhibit in the museum so there's no need to donate anymore, and I'm in the process of making fossils models with them.  But still, it's taking up so much space!  I barely have enough room as it is..... if they don't sell, I'm probably gonna buy a ton of stationary, attach them all to it, and shove them in mail storage LOL


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm doing pretty great!! Just trying to figure out what I want for breakfast/lunch ahahaha!! How about you? c:



The usual. Did u ever finish Team Gudetama?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 29, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hello everyone! How are you all doing?



Hey!  I'm doing great!  How about you? c:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 29, 2015)

ArTE=Lucanosa;5595038]Hey!  I'm doing great!  How about you? c:[/QUOTE]

The usual. What are you doing?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> It looks lovely!  It has a cute white picket fence in the front and all surrounding it and the entrance where the gate is has a cute little trellis over the gate!  And there's a deck within the fence too overlooking the huge 2 acre back yard with timber in the back~
> 
> It feels like a grandparent's home, because of the layout and color scheme (my parents hate the colors XD omg they're painting and redoing the floors now!) but overall I love it!
> 
> And yes ;-; about 6 months or so of accumulation.  I already have full fossil exhibit in the museum so there's no need to donate anymore, and I'm in the process of making fossils models with them.  But still, it's taking up so much space!  I barely have enough room as it is..... if they don't sell, I'm probably gonna buy a ton of stationary, attach them all to it, and shove them in mail storage LOL


Omg that sounds lovely!!  

D'awww!!! That's great to hear!!! And AWW LOL What color scheme was it? XD Hahaha

OH GOSH!! That's so long!!! ; v ; And wow that sounds like such a pain to put them all in a stationary and store them ;__; I hope you can sell them soon!!! Good luck with your sale! XD



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> The usual. Did u ever finish Team Gudetama?


Noppeeee ahahaha too busy with TP and FR now ahaha I'm not sure if I'll ever finish it xD If anything I'll just make it a sub forum section for when we get a group ahaha or just have Gudetama as one of our mascots B]


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Psssttt Hatori!! I've been meaning to ask, but what anime is your signature GIF from? XD He's looks so familiar but I just can't put my finger on it ahahaha



Sorry for the late reply, Miharu! Was doing a chore xD

It's from the Monogatari series ^^ 



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hello everyone! How are you all doing?



Hey there, D3ath! (Not sure if you prefer that or another nickname) 

I'm all right, and you?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg that sounds lovely!!
> 
> D'awww!!! That's great to hear!!! And AWW LOL What color scheme was it? XD Hahaha
> 
> ...



Oh lol. Gl on getting it finished. Do you know when Flight Rising will be opento registration? I want to start so I can sell some of the stuff for tbt lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hatori said:


> Sorry for the late reply, Miharu! Was doing a chore xD
> 
> It's from the Monogatari series ^^
> 
> ...



Sure that nickname is fine. Im doing okay i guess lol. Also thats good to hear.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hatori said:


> Sorry for the late reply, Miharu! Was doing a chore xD
> 
> It's from the Monogatari series ^^
> 
> ...



Sure that nickname is fine. Im doing okay i guess lol. Also thats good to hear.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 29, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> ArTE=Lucanosa;5595038]Hey!  I'm doing great!  How about you? c:



The usual. What are you doing?[/QUOTE]

Waiting for my next thing to help with at the new house, and playing VDex Project.  I'm about to count my gyroids/fossils and auction them off though.



Miharu said:


> Omg that sounds lovely!!
> 
> D'awww!!! That's great to hear!!! And AWW LOL What color scheme was it? XD Hahaha
> 
> ...



It is!!!

And mint green, cream yellow/white, and medium-dark red.  My parents prefer a more modern all white, so that's what they're changing it to.  Also they're removing carpet and putting in tile since it's easier to clean and maintain ;3;

IT'S THE WORST if you thought repetitive things are annoying, this is really annoying ;.; Later on after I have them sold and I have free space, I'm going to make sure I stop hoarding and collecting things


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> The usual. What are you doing?



Waiting for my next thing to help with at the new house, and playing VDex Project.  I'm about to count my gyroids/fossils and auction them off though.



It is!!!

And mint green, cream yellow/white, and medium-dark red.  My parents prefer a more modern all white, so that's what they're changing it to.  Also they're removing carpet and putting in tile since it's easier to clean and maintain ;3;

IT'S THE WORST if you thought repetitive things are annoying, this is really annoying ;.; Later on after I have them sold and I have free space, I'm going to make sure I stop hoarding and collecting things[/QUOTE]

.....what is vdex project? Also hows it going with the house?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 29, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Waiting for my next thing to help with at the new house, and playing VDex Project.  I'm about to count my gyroids/fossils and auction them off though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a fun game (online no download) where you catch Pokemon and collect their sprites from different generations!  ahhhh the memories from my original Pokemon Sapphire when I still had a gameboy advance cx
The 5 Pokemon lineup in my sig is linked to it so you can see for yourself


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Sure that nickname is fine. Im doing okay i guess lol. Also thats good to hear.



Ah, okay that's great then! And thank you, glad to hear you are doing well, too ^^


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> It's a fun game (online no download) where you catch Pokemon and collect their sprites from different generations!  ahhhh the memories from my original Pokemon Sapphire when I still had a gameboy advance cx
> The 5 Pokemon lineup in my sig is linked to it so you can see for yourself



Oh lol is it multi player online? If so I can play with you sometime. @Hatori what are you up to lol?


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oh lol is it multi player online? If so I can play with you sometime. @Hatori what are you up to lol?



Ahh just typing up some homework stuff while playing an MMO

_I am a very good student_

and you?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 29, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Ahh just typing up some homework stuff while playing an MMO
> 
> _I am a very good student_
> 
> and you?



Doing nothing lol. What Mmo you playing?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

Heyyyyy guys.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 29, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Heyyyyy guys.



Hey whatchu doing. Also why does it say I have 859PPs lol?


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Doing nothing lol. What Mmo you playing?



Elsword xD a community that consists of only salt. practically every MMO out there lol



Call me Daniel said:


> Heyyyyy guys.



Hey Daniel, how did your test go?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 29, 2015)

Mash potatoes and hot chocolate on a rainy day is greeaat~


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 29, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Elsword xD a community that consists of only salt. practically every MMO out there lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Daniel, how did your test go?



Ill try it out and Ikr. I was playing a Moba League of Legends Plaver vs Player and Killed 54 enemy players died 2 times and got 30kill asists my team was raging at me telling me to lay the F*** off because they got hardly any kills lol. They Kept telling me so much stuff I was Cracking Up!


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ill try it out and Ikr. I was playing a Moba League of Legends Plaver vs Player and Killed 54 enemy players died 2 times and got 30kill asists my team was raging at me telling me to lay the F*** off because they got hardly any kills lol. They Kept telling me so much stuff I was Cracking Up!



LOL, right? People find things to complain about, even to team members. Obviously not everyone you encounter will be like that but there's a good handful of people who do really rage a lot. I find some stuff really funny as well xD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 29, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oh lol is it multi player online? If so I can play with you sometime. @Hatori what are you up to lol?



Sorta, it allows you to trade stuff after you play enough.  Lol I know of a few other online games I haven't touched in awhile, but idk if you'd even like them



Call me Daniel said:


> Heyyyyy guys.



Hey!



Alby-Kun said:


> Mash potatoes and hot chocolate on a rainy day is greeaat~



YES!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Elsword xD a community that consists of only salt. practically every MMO out there lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Daniel, how did your test go?


It was the essay section today and I think it went well! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> It was the essay section today and I think it went well! Fingers crossed.



Oh wait, are there other sections? Like one section a day, etc. ?

Good to hear, though! Hopefully you did well xD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 29, 2015)

Hatori said:


> LOL, right? People find things to complain about, even to team members. Obviously not everyone you encounter will be like that but there's a good handful of people who do really rage a lot. I find some stuff really funny as well xD



Same. 

@Lucanosa What other games that you play that are multi player online?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hatori said:


> LOL, right? People find things to complain about, even to team members. Obviously not everyone you encounter will be like that but there's a good handful of people who do really rage a lot. I find some stuff really funny as well xD



Same. 

@Lucanosa What other games that you play that are multi player online?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Sorta, it allows you to trade stuff after you play enough.  Lol I know of a few other online games I haven't touched in awhile, but idk if you'd even like them
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Lucanosa! How goes it?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 29, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Same.
> 
> @Lucanosa What other games that you play that are multi player online?
> 
> ...



*Used to play* Minecraft and Terraria XBOX 360 edition, since on my laptop it went all glitchy when I tried downloading minecraft, also used to play Runescape too but it also glitched

AC:NL and Pokemon on 3DS

And a few random online no download games, like VDex Project, GGC, and other.



Alby-Kun said:


> Hey Lucanosa! How goes it?



Hey!  I'm doing great!  How about you?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> *Used to play* Minecraft and Terraria XBOX 360 edition, since on my laptop it went all glitchy when I tried downloading minecraft, also used to play Runescape too but it also glitched
> 
> AC:NL and Pokemon on 3DS
> 
> ...



Pretty good, just got home from school~


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> *Used to play* Minecraft and Terraria XBOX 360 edition, since on my laptop it went all glitchy when I tried downloading minecraft, also used to play Runescape too but it also glitched
> 
> AC:NL and Pokemon on 3DS
> 
> ...



I like to play a lot of avi games. Like Gaia but now mostly just use that to build my Ocs.
Lmao. You like Mmo games right? Ima see if I cant find some good multi player ones. But you also dont like downloadable ones too huh?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 29, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Pretty good, just got home from school~



That's good!  I've been school free the past week and this week, since I'm helping at the new house and moving.  Plus my birthday coming up cx
Whatcha doing? //>u<// (<-- failed attempt at being kawaii)


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> *Used to play* Minecraft and Terraria XBOX 360 edition, since on my laptop it went all glitchy when I tried downloading minecraft, also used to play Runescape too but it also glitched
> 
> AC:NL and Pokemon on 3DS
> 
> ...



I like to play a lot of avi games. Like Gaia but now mostly just use that to build my Ocs.
Lmao. You like Mmo games right? Ima see if I cant find some good multi player ones. But you also dont like downloadable ones too huh?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> That's good!  I've been school free the past week and this week, since I'm helping at the new house and moving.  Plus my birthday coming up cx
> Whatcha doing? //>u<// (<-- failed attempt at being kawaii)



Just goofing off while procrastinating to write the final draft of my essay. ;u;
Mine is more of a fail. L(ow OL)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 29, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I like to play a lot of avi games. Like Gaia but now mostly just use that to build my Ocs.
> Lmao. You like Mmo games right? Ima see if I cant find some good multi player ones. But you also dont like downloadable ones too huh?



XD Yeah, I loved runescape before it almost crashed a desktop (and not even my own LOL woops)  And yeah, my laptop HATES downloads.  I literally carry a zip drive whereever I go to download pics/docs and to store them, because my laptop has a hissy fit and glitches out whenever I do.

If it doesn't, it just simply freezes or doesn't load xD my laptop is so weird

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Just goofing off while procrastinating to write the final draft of my essay. ;u;
> Mine is more of a fail. L(ow OL)



;w; you'll never get anything done if you procrastinate too much
nawwwww  (>O 3 O)>


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 29, 2015)

.....when u attempt to talk and have no friends lol ////~?~\\\\

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> XD Yeah, I loved runescape before it almost crashed a desktop (and not even my own LOL woops)  And yeah, my laptop HATES downloads.  I literally carry a zip drive whereever I go to download pics/docs and to store them, because my laptop has a hissy fit and glitches out whenever I do.
> 
> If it doesn't, it just simply freezes or doesn't load xD my laptop is so weird
> 
> ...



....sadly most multiplayer Mmos are download. Ikr a couple of years ago I download Wizard101 and played it on my grandpas desktop and a week later it Crashed and broke and he needed a new one. He was about too find out and I was like [O-O]


----------



## Albuns (Sep 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD Yeah, I loved runescape before it almost crashed a desktop (and not even my own LOL woops)  And yeah, my laptop HATES downloads.  I literally carry a zip drive whereever I go to download pics/docs and to store them, because my laptop has a hissy fit and glitches out whenever I do.
> 
> If it doesn't, it just simply freezes or doesn't load xD my laptop is so weird
> 
> ...



Pfft~ it's just a final draft, nothing too hard.

- - - Post Merge - - -



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> .....when u attempt to talk and have no friends lol ////~?~\\\\
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



o-o I played W101 for 2 years and never had it crashed any of the PCs I had it on.


----------



## himeki (Sep 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> They differently are!! Hahaha but I'm normally up really late at night so it works out for me! XD
> And that's great to hear!! What have you been up to?
> 
> 
> OHHH!!! Nice!!! Have a nice dinner!!  {Btw, when you get back, can you also edit your posts from when you quoted Lucanosa's comments? c: I'll like you to "-snip-" it or delete it x] Thank you!  }



AHHHH SUCH CHICKEN YUM


working on it now c:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 29, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> .....when u attempt to talk and have no friends lol ////~?~\\\\
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



XD yeah, that's why I completely avoid downloaded games (unless it's on a game console) and sadly why I had to go over to XBOX 360 minecraft.
The better darn have the next TU out by Halloween or I'll be mad 



Alby-Kun said:


> Pfft~ it's just a final draft, nothing too hard.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



LUCKY~


----------



## himeki (Sep 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD yeah, that's why I completely avoid downloaded games (unless it's on a game console) and sadly why I had to go over to XBOX 360 minecraft.
> The better darn have the next TU out by Halloween or I'll be mad
> 
> 
> ...



Aww, nu! I can't force bribe you to play Eden Eternal with me now!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 29, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Sorry for the late reply, Miharu! Was doing a chore xD
> 
> It's from the Monogatari series ^^


No worries at all!! I'm sorry for the late reply as well!! Hahaha XD  I finally figured out what I wanted for breakfast! Then had to head out for an errand as well! XD 

AND OHH!!! I've heard of the anime!! I haven't gotten around to watching it yet though!! XD



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oh lol. Gl on getting it finished. Do you know when Flight Rising will be opento registration? I want to start so I can sell some of the stuff for tbt lol.


Hahaha thanks!! XD And as for registration for FR, I have no idea ; v; They normally post on their site when their registration is open though!! So maybe try checking it everyday!  



Lucanosa said:


> It is!!!
> 
> And mint green, cream yellow/white, and medium-dark red.  My parents prefer a more modern all white, so that's what they're changing it to.  Also they're removing carpet and putting in tile since it's easier to clean and maintain ;3;
> 
> IT'S THE WORST if you thought repetitive things are annoying, this is really annoying ;.; Later on after I have them sold and I have free space, I'm going to make sure I stop hoarding and collecting things


OHH!! That honestly actually sounds really pretty though!!! Hahaha XD And aww!! Well modern white will look great as well!! x] AND OHH That's true!! Tile is definitely easier to deal with especially if you spill water/soda/etc ; v ;



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hey whatchu doing. Also why does it say I have 859PPs lol?


That's how many pps you have! XD That's why it says that ahahaha



Alby-Kun said:


> Mash potatoes and hot chocolate on a rainy day is greeaat~


YESSS OMGGGG~!!!! Share please ; v; Hahaha XD



MayorEvvie said:


> AHHHH SUCH CHICKEN YUM
> 
> 
> working on it now c:


WOOO!!!! Sounds like you had an awesome dinner!! 

And thanks! <3


----------



## himeki (Sep 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> No worries at all!! I'm sorry for the late reply as well!! Hahaha XD  I finally figured out what I wanted for breakfast! Then had to head out for an errand as well! XD
> 
> AND OHH!!! I've heard of the anime!! I haven't gotten around to watching it yet though!! XD
> 
> ...



yess! it was sooooo yummy!


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> AHHHH SUCH CHICKEN YUM



Yay for chicken! 



Miharu said:


> No worries at all!! I'm sorry for the late reply as well!! Hahaha XD  I finally figured out what I wanted for breakfast! Then had to head out for an errand as well! XD
> 
> AND OHH!!! I've heard of the anime!! I haven't gotten around to watching it yet though!! XD



Haha no problem ^^ Happens to all of us! What did you eat for breakfast? :]

Ahh, I love the main character in it


----------



## Albuns (Sep 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> No worries at all!! I'm sorry for the late reply as well!! Hahaha XD  I finally figured out what I wanted for breakfast! Then had to head out for an errand as well! XD
> 
> AND OHH!!! I've heard of the anime!! I haven't gotten around to watching it yet though!! XD
> 
> ...



Pfft, only if you find a way for me to shove food into a computer and have it come out the other way. XD


----------



## himeki (Sep 29, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Yay for chicken!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CHICKEN WILL RULE THE WORLD SOMEDAY I PROMISE YOU BOKBOK

also, will your shop ever be open again miharu? i kinda wanted to order a profile for a game I play haha.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> yess! it was sooooo yummy!


I'm glad to hear that!!  



Hatori said:


> Haha no problem ^^ Happens to all of us! What did you eat for breakfast? :]
> 
> Ahh, I love the main character in it


I had some yummy Mac and Cheese!! And a few bites of a poptart from my boyfriend's plate ahahaha! They had this new Pumpkin Pie flavor poptart!! It's so goodddd <3

Ahhh!! I'll get to watching it soon mwuahaha!! We just finished watching Nichijou!



Alby-Kun said:


> Pfft, only if you find a way for me to shove food into a computer and have it come out the other way. XD


LOL!!! IF ONLY THAT WAS POSSIBLE OMG Ahahaha and imagine if you could shove yourself in a computer and come out of another one ahahahah omg



MayorEvvie said:


> CHICKEN WILL RULE THE WORLD SOMEDAY I PROMISE YOU BOKBOK
> 
> also, will your shop ever be open again miharu? i kinda wanted to order a profile for a game I play haha.


LOL AHAHAH YOU MUST REALLY LOVE CHICKEN OMG XD

Ahhh Honestly I have no idea ahahah as of right now I have no plans of opening my shop back up due to work, TP, and my FR shop ahaha XD But once I'm free and done making all the badges I need to make (And requests I have from Flight Rising) I'll give you a PM for info about profile making!  I'm actually going to close my FR shop as well after I finish these like 20 breeding cards I need to make RIP LOL 

Then I plan on to making a profile for TP, at least just for the introductions and areas that don't need much changing so I can save room for more letters/typing in the OP! XD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm glad to hear that!!
> 
> 
> I had some yummy Mac and Cheese!! And a few bites of a poptart from my boyfriend's plate ahahaha! They had this new Pumpkin Pie flavor poptart!! It's so goodddd <3
> ...



If that were the case, then computers would be crazy expensive! XD


----------



## Jacob (Sep 29, 2015)

Finally got home. I hope you are all doing well


----------



## Albuns (Sep 29, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Finally got home. I hope you are all doing well



Hiya Jacob, how are you? c:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 29, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Finally got home. I hope you are all doing well



Yes!  How are you doing?


----------



## Jacob (Sep 29, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hiya Jacob, how are you? c:





Lucanosa said:


> Yes!  How are you doing?


Doing fine, thank you!
I will likely just be browsing the forums without posting a ton today



Maybe I should have mentioned this earlier, but the reason I don't post much here is so I don't clutter my friends' feeds. Rest assured I read every single post and update the OP at any times necessary!


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I had some yummy Mac and Cheese!! And a few bites of a poptart from my boyfriend's plate ahahaha! They had this new Pumpkin Pie flavor poptart!! It's so goodddd <3
> 
> Ahhh!! I'll get to watching it soon mwuahaha!! We just finished watching Nichijou!



Oh nice! Mac and cheese is good ^^ Haha that's so cute O: Ahh I really love the Frosted Brown Sugar Cinnamon ones... I want some now LOL




Jacob_lawall said:


> Finally got home. I hope you are all doing well



Hey there, Jacob! I'm doing okay, glad to see you are doing fine ^^


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 29, 2015)

I wish we could trade Pps for tbt lol. I broke lol.


----------



## Taj (Sep 29, 2015)

The Batman


































sees you


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 29, 2015)

Quest 18#


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Quest 18# - pic -



I'm just going to say that I like your handwriting xD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 29, 2015)

Hatori said:


> I'm just going to say that I like your handwriting xD



Is that sarcastic? Because I hate my hand writing.


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Is that sarcastic? Because I hate my hand writing.



Not at all, I didn't think I sounded sarcastic 

I do like it, though. I think it's better than mine


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 29, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Not at all, I didn't think I sounded sarcastic
> 
> I do like it, though. I think it's better than mine



Oh lol sorry;. See thats proof that I have Trust Issues lol. ^^`


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oh lol sorry;. See thats proof that I have Trust Issues lol. ^^`



Oh, no it's okay, don't worry about it ^^ I was scared that I probably said it wrong or something


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 29, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Oh, no it's okay, don't worry about it ^^ I was scared that I probably said it wrong or something



No its that I always consider myself a failure at everything and i take offense to everything.


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> No its that I always consider myself a failure at everything and i take offense to everything.



I sort of get what you mean as to the first part of your sentence, I used to always think of myself like that as well. It's really not worth your time to think very negatively and it could affect your health greatly as well - not just emotionally but also physically. 

I'm sorry though, I don't know your circumstances so I hope what I'm saying isn't of any offense to you either. I just hope you can overcome those kinds of thoughts and see your inner potential. There's much more to life than being negative about things, for sure, and even I'm working towards thinking more positively. If anything, you could talk to family, friends, or an expert if things get a bit out of hand. 

Just take a breather and care for yourself. ^^


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 29, 2015)

Hatori said:


> I sort of get what you mean as to the first part of your sentence, I used to always think of myself like that as well. It's really not worth your time to think very negatively and it could affect your health greatly as well - not just emotionally but also physically.
> 
> I'm sorry though, I don't know your circumstances so I hope what I'm saying isn't of any offense to you either. I just hope you can overcome those kinds of thoughts and see your inner potential. There's much more to life than being negative about things, for sure, and even I'm working towards thinking more positively. If anything, you could talk to family, friends, or an expert if things get a bit out of hand.
> 
> Just take a breather and care for yourself. ^^



Yea ik i dont take any offense to that. Also I would rather not talk to my family or have them know lol.
But yeah I understand what your saying.


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Yea ik i dont take any offense to that. Also I would rather not talk to my family or have them know lol.
> But yeah I understand what your saying.



That's understandable, but it's something to consider I suppose. ^^


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 29, 2015)

Hatori said:


> That's understandable, but it's something to consider I suppose. ^^



Yea but they dont care or even bother with me. So I keep it to myself and leave everyone alone.


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Yea but they dont care or even bother with me. So I keep it to myself and leave everyone alone.



Maybe friends you can talk with? I don't think it's always good to keep everything to yourself, it could help to write down things if you're wanting to rant as well. Something I've never done but I've heard it worked for others. I think it helps them calm down a bit


----------



## Taj (Sep 29, 2015)

casually tries to jump into convo


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 29, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Maybe friends you can talk with? I don't think it's always good to keep everything to yourself, it could help to write down things if you're wanting to rant as well. Something I've never done but I've heard it worked for others. I think it helps them calm down a bit




I have no friends...


----------



## Albuns (Sep 29, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I have no friends...



You can consider the people in TP your friends.


----------



## jiny (Sep 29, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I have no friends...



I don't either

I try to make friends but eh.
There's this one boy who talks to me like I'm his best friend when really I barely know him, he's such a creep.
Everytime he sees me, he embarrasses me in front of the girls I want to befriend. I just don't talk to him, I just say I'm mad at him


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

Okay so Persona 4: Dancing All Night is out, and I have no money.

RIP Aerate.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 29, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> I don't either
> 
> I try to make friends but eh.
> There's this one boy who talks to me like I'm his best friend when really I barely know him, he's such a creep.
> Everytime he sees me, he embarrasses me in front of the girls I want to befriend. I just don't talk to him, I just say I'm mad at him



Maybe hes like you? No friends? And tries? Btw accept me in your roleplay! Also why dont you just ask him to leave you alone or to stop embarssing you in public.


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 29, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I have no friends...



D3, you know I am here for you, right? I might not be a "friend" per se, but that doesn't mean I don't care about you, or that the rest of us don't. 

In case you missed my post from earlier, my signature has a link to my Advice Column thread. I am a Psychology Grad sudent working on my Thesis, I work with clients all the time, trained in criis intervention, Cognitivive Behavoural Therapy, which is clinically proven (even has helped me personally) in mood disorders, depression, dysthymia, anxiety, etc. I am the closest thing to a psychologist (most likely) on TBT, haha, and more than that, I am just happy to help people because I care, and because I can relate. If you ever need to talk, even if you don't want professional help, and just want to vent, feel free to PM me. Remember, we try to keep personal stuff of TP. But MANY of us have our inboxes open, mne is among them. I happen to also be clinically trained as well, but that is to say, I am not trying to say I am "better" or my support is "better" than any help or support anyone else on TBT can offer. I just have different perspectives/resources, etc.


----------



## jiny (Sep 29, 2015)

Kilo but the last post was in April 2015, and isn't it against rules of TBT to bump old threads?

Correct me if I'm wrong (I most likely am.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Maybe hes like you? No friends? And tries? Btw accept me in your roleplay! Also why dont you just ask him to leave you alone or to stop embarssing you in public.



You were accepted, but I forgot to post it. Ugh I can't imagine that guy liking me, no guy has ever liked me. Ever. Lol
I try to tell him to leave me the f alone but he won't LISTEN! and I don't feel like telling on him or my parents because my dad wopill get mad the second I say "boy"


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Kilo but the last post was in April 2015, and isn't it against rules of TBT to bump old threads?
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong (I most likely am.)
> 
> ...



It's only not allowed if it's a buying it trading thread, since they're probably  not looking for them anymore. But things like advice and game threads are fine.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 29, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Kilo but the last post was in April 2015, and isn't it against rules of TBT to bump old threads?
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong (I most likely am.)
> 
> ...



Lol I was post me up please when you get the chance. Also how do you know he dosent like you lol? Maybe he just follows you because no one talks to him or even tries? How do you know maybe he keeps trying to talk to you because maybe your the only person who notices him?

- - - Post Merge - - -



KiloPatches said:


> D3, you know I am here for you, right? I might not be a "friend" per se, but that doesn't mean I don't care about you, or that the rest of us don't.
> 
> In case you missed my post from earlier, my signature has a link to my Advice Column thread. I am a Psychology Grad sudent working on my Thesis, I work with clients all the time, trained in criis intervention, Cognitivive Behavoural Therapy, which is clinically proven (even has helped me personally) in mood disorders, depression, dysthymia, anxiety, etc. I am the closest thing to a psychologist (most likely) on TBT, haha, and more than that, I am just happy to help people because I care, and because I can relate. If you ever need to talk, even if you don't want professional help, and just want to vent, feel free to PM me. Remember, we try to keep personal stuff of TP. But MANY of us have our inboxes open, mne is among them. I happen to also be clinically trained as well, but that is to say, I am not trying to say I am "better" or my support is "better" than any help or support anyone else on TBT can offer. I just have different perspectives/resources, etc.



Yea will do. Ik I wasnt actually trying to start anything personal on here at all. My mistake lol.


----------



## jiny (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes he doesn't like me. He has tons of friends. I actually like someone else but of course he won't like me back lol.

Ugh I just hate the kid who follows me EVERYWHERE!!! We have 2 periods together, and I'm considering changing my B lunch to A lunch and change the classes that I am in with him. Like switch them around. Like have my 4th Period be my last and my last be my fourth. He wouldn't be in any classes with me for sure 
I am sure they wouldn't let me change my schedule though.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 29, 2015)

Hello you wonderful people! c:


----------



## Albuns (Sep 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hello you wonderful people! c:



Hello, you wonderful person! How are ya?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 29, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hello, you wonderful person! How are ya?



Hooked on HHD atm.. haha! so much to design so little time =w= jk
but it's really fun though!! Love it :3

what's new with you!?


----------



## jiny (Sep 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hello you wonderful people! c:



Hi! I'm so jealous you have HHD. They sold out where I am


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 29, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Yes he doesn't like me. He has tons of friends. I actually like someone else but of course he won't like me back lol.
> 
> Ugh I just hate the kid who follows me EVERYWHERE!!! We have 2 periods together, and I'm considering changing my B lunch to A lunch and change the classes that I am in with him. Like switch them around. Like have my 4th Period be my last and my last be my fourth. He wouldn't be in any classes with me for sure
> I am sure they wouldn't let me change my schedule though.



Thats sucks but if you really want you should try to.switch.


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 29, 2015)

Afternoon people! Tiring day of school has ended and I can relax~

FYI if you guys want some cake collectibles, I am auctioning two off rn. Highest bid is 550. I might end it in an hour, but I wanted to let everyone know!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hooked on HHD atm.. haha! so much to design so little time =w= jk
> but it's really fun though!! Love it :3
> 
> what's new with you!?



Decided to play EE again to keep me from going insane from schoolwork. Aside from that, nothing much! x3
Ooh, is HHD really that addicting? o:


----------



## jiny (Sep 29, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Thats sucks but if you really want you should try to.switch.



Ugh I hope so. He's annoying too. Almost all of his friends are girls and he calls them weird nicknames o.o


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Decided to play EE again to keep me from going insane from schoolwork. Aside from that, nothing much! x3
> Ooh, is HHD really that addicting? o:



Eden Eternal? I think Evvie plays that too, if you didn't know but I think you do

Hello Blackjack and naekoya ^^


----------



## Taj (Sep 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hooked on HHD atm.. haha! so much to design so little time =w= jk
> but it's really fun though!! Love it :3
> 
> what's new with you!?



Is it good? I'm literally dying. It's under my bed but I can't play it!


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 29, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Eden Eternal? I think Evvie plays that too, if you didn't know but I think you do
> 
> Hello Blackjack and naekoya ^^



Hey hatori, how ya doing?


----------



## Taj (Sep 29, 2015)

And I forgot I got a shiny eevee today! Finally!


----------



## jiny (Sep 29, 2015)

neester14 said:


> And I forgot I got a shiny eevee today! Finally!



Congratulations!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have math homework to do but I don't want to lol


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 29, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Hi! I'm so jealous you have HHD. They sold out where I am


oh sorry to hear that :c couldn't you order online maybe? if you still wanted it that is ~



Alby-Kun said:


> Decided to play EE again to keep me from going insane from schoolwork. Aside from that, nothing much! x3
> Ooh, is HHD really that addicting? o:


nice! yeah that's a cool game too c:
haha well for me it is ~ definitely a fast pace game for sure >w<



Blackjack said:


> Afternoon people! Tiring day of school has ended and I can relax~
> 
> FYI if you guys want some cake collectibles, I am auctioning two off rn. Highest bid is 550. I might end it in an hour, but I wanted to let everyone know!


afternoon to you too! ahh good luck on your auction :3



Hatori said:


> Eden Eternal? I think Evvie plays that too, if you didn't know but I think you do
> 
> Hello Blackjack and naekoya ^^



Hey there Hatori!! How's it going ~


----------



## Taj (Sep 29, 2015)

so little homework so much time... 

I need an inhaler.

@naekoya did you get the dlc? I heard Louie is out


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 29, 2015)

I'd like to be TP please ^.^


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 29, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Ugh I hope so. He's annoying too. Almost all of his friends are girls and he calls them weird nicknames o.o



Lmao switch! You needa switch lol b4 ur next with the nicknames!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

RiceBunny said:


> I'd like to be TP please ^.^



Ah welcome! How's it going?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 29, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Eden Eternal? I think Evvie plays that too, if you didn't know but I think you do
> 
> Hello Blackjack and naekoya ^^



Aye, she does.


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 29, 2015)

RiceBunny said:


> I'd like to be TP please ^.^



You will have to wait until Miharu comes on, but welcome!

How ya doing?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 29, 2015)

neester14 said:


> so little homework so much time...
> 
> I need an inhaler.
> 
> @naekoya did you get the dlc? I heard Louie is out


I bought the bundle yeah



RiceBunny said:


> I'd like to be TP please ^.^



Hello! Welcome to TP >w<)/
I shall let Miharu / Jacob know!!


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm doing good everyone. Thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Hey hatori, how ya doing?



Hey there, I'm doing all right!

How about you? ^^



naekoya said:


> Hey there Hatori!! How's it going ~



Hi there, naekoya! It's going all right, just finished some homework so time to play games yay xD

And you?


----------



## Taj (Sep 29, 2015)

f@ck it, I'm playing the game now!

Excitement


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 29, 2015)

RiceBunny said:


> I'm doing good everyone. Thanks for the warm welcome



Haha nice! c:
how's your day been?



Hatori said:


> Hey there, I'm doing all right!
> 
> How about you? ^^
> 
> ...



woop woop! awesome ~ yeah just got back from grabbing some grub 
and finally on myself too lol


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

RiceBunny said:


> I'm doing good everyone. Thanks for the warm welcome



Hope you will have fun here!


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

RiceBunny said:


> I'm doing good everyone. Thanks for the warm welcome



Hey there, welcome to the team! (I like your avatar) ^^



naekoya said:


> woop woop! awesome ~ yeah just got back from grabbing some grub
> and finally on myself too lol



Oh, cool! Food is always good!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 29, 2015)

RiceBunny said:


> I'm doing good everyone. Thanks for the warm welcome



Welcome! I like rice and I like bunnies, so I'm sure I'll like you to! c:


----------



## Taj (Sep 29, 2015)

Oh did anybody buy the packs? The only thing I got that people say is kinda rare is Digby, but I'm pumped about getting Saharah . It's more about designing their room than the character themselves (because i hate Saharah, ewww the lashes)

- - - Post Merge - - -



RiceBunny said:


> I'm doing good everyone. Thanks for the warm welcome



your sig tho XD 10 million out of 10


----------



## Miharu (Sep 29, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Oh nice! Mac and cheese is good ^^ Haha that's so cute O: Ahh I really love the Frosted Brown Sugar Cinnamon ones... I want some now LOL


Yesss Mac and cheese is yummy!! Hahaha and oohhh!! We have some of the frosted brown sugar cinnamon poptarts here too!! XD We bought the big box with those and the strawberry ones from Costco! Hahaha XD /casually throws poptart a screen hoping you'll receive.... it was a failure ; v ; 



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Quest 18#


OHH Nice!!! I'm interested in playing Splatoon, but at the same time I'm not ahahha XD I'll update your Quest Log soon!  



Aerate said:


> Okay so Persona 4: Dancing All Night is out, and I have no money.
> 
> RIP Aerate.


AWWW!!!! D: I love Persona <333 Well the anime ahaha I never played any of the games yet, but my close friend loves the games and anime!! XD He has most of the Persona games ahahaha!

I hope you earn some money soon so you can get the game!  



RiceBunny said:


> I'd like to be TP please ^.^


Welcome to TP!!  I love your username!! It's so cute ahhh!! Is there a particular color you'll like your name to be in on the roster?  

Also please feel free to come in and chat at any time!! Feel free to participate in the quests as well to earn some pps to redeem rewards with! x] We tend to have a lot of events/raffles you could join as well in the future!  Once again, welcome to TP and I hope you enjoy it here! <3


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yesss Mac and cheese is yummy!! Hahaha and oohhh!! We have some of the frosted brown sugar cinnamon poptarts here too!! XD We bought the big box with those and the strawberry ones from Costco! Hahaha XD /casually throws poptart a screen hoping you'll receive.... it was a failure ; v ;



Oh man, you're very lucky! I gotta go to Costco again. I just bought some beef jerky and took a few samples from there... LOL

I wish that would work but sadly, it doesn't ! : (


----------



## Taj (Sep 29, 2015)

Did I hear Mac N Cheese? Because that's what I'm eating XD

This game is too kawaii omg


----------



## Miharu (Sep 29, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Oh man, you're very lucky! I gotta go to Costco again. I just bought some beef jerky and took a few samples from there... LOL
> 
> I wish that would work but sadly, it doesn't ! : (


AHH AHAHHA I love sampling at Costco ahaha cause whenever I'm hungry and I plan on eating in the food area at costco, I look around to buy groceries first and then I see samples and I'll be sampling anything that looks good to me {And if it's super good, I'll buy it LOL} and then I'll be full aahahah!! I've been craving beef jerky for a while now ; v ; I might get some from Costco again later ahahah

Ikr? ; __ ; 



neester14 said:


> Did I hear Mac N Cheese? Because that's what I'm eating XD
> 
> This game is too kawaii omg


You heard right ahahaha! XD

And are you talking about HHD? o:


----------



## jiny (Sep 29, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Lmao switch! You needa switch lol b4 ur next with the nicknames!



I know!! But I am completely new idk how to ask for my schedule to be changed
And I threw it away so...there's that xD


----------



## Taj (Sep 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHH AHAHHA I love sampling at Costco ahaha cause whenever I'm hungry and I plan on eating in the food area at costco, I look around to buy groceries first and then I see samples and I'll be sampling anything that looks good to me {And if it's super good, I'll buy it LOL} and then I'll be full aahahah!! I've been craving beef jerky for a while now ; v ; I might get some from Costco again later ahahah
> 
> Ikr? ; __ ;
> 
> ...



yup yup! I tink I'm in love (sorry Teresa!)


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 29, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> I know!! But I am completely new idk how to ask for my schedule to be changed
> And I threw it away so...there's that xD



you can just usually go see a counselor and ask them to change your schedule, but then again 
they might also ask why you want to change it xD


----------



## jiny (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't have a picture of my favorite Popsicle for *Quest #18* but can I still do it?

If so: My favorite popsicle has to be a strawberry one! It has ice cream with little chunks of strawberry in it and omg it's delicious! I could eat them everyday if I could lol!

Also: I am ready to redeem an icon, Miharu! ><


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHH AHAHHA I love sampling at Costco ahaha cause whenever I'm hungry and I plan on eating in the food area at costco, I look around to buy groceries first and then I see samples and I'll be sampling anything that looks good to me {And if it's super good, I'll buy it LOL} and then I'll be full aahahah!! I've been craving beef jerky for a while now ; v ; I might get some from Costco again later ahahah
> 
> Ikr? ; __ ;



LOL. Reminds me of the time I went with my mother and she just kept coming back to the free sample stands. She'd be like "Hey, um, can I get another one?" The employee would give a sort of wry smile and say "Yeahh of course!" ... I really wanted to get out of there! 

They had potato chips at the free sample stands the last time I went which was like a month ago and I just wanted to get more but I was afraid people would give me a weird look, so I just grabbed two samples and left 

Ahh I love Krave's ! Especially Lemon Garlic Turkey Jerky!!


----------



## jiny (Sep 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> you can just usually go see a counselor and ask them to change your schedule, but then again
> they might also ask why you want to change it xD



omg no

Why didn't it post merge? Odd..

I need to start cycling but I'm too lazy to get that town development permit


----------



## Taj (Sep 29, 2015)

Does everybody get the same first customer? Because I got Goldie!


----------



## jiny (Sep 29, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Does everybody get the same first customer? Because I got Goldie!



I believe everyone gets the same first customer. At least I think so
I don't have HHD //dies


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Welcome to TP!!  I love your username!! It's so cute ahhh!! Is there a particular color you'll like your name to be in on the roster?
> 
> Also please feel free to come in and chat at any time!! Feel free to participate in the quests as well to earn some pps to redeem rewards with! x] We tend to have a lot of events/raffles you could join as well in the future!  Once again, welcome to TP and I hope you enjoy it here! <3



Thanks ^.^! No, I don't mind what color my name is. I'm glad I joined, I've had popcicles for a while and never even knew this thread existed xD

I'll make sure to check here for quests/stuffs whenever I can.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 29, 2015)

neester14 said:


> yup yup! I tink I'm in love (sorry Teresa!)


Hahahaha awww she loses to a game ; v; jk jk HAHA XD Glad you are having fun with HHD!  



cookiecrisps said:


> I don't have a picture of my favorite Popsicle for *Quest #18* but can I still do it?
> 
> If so: My favorite popsicle has to be a strawberry one! It has ice cream with little chunks of strawberry in it and omg it's delicious! I could eat them everyday if I could lol!
> 
> Also: I am ready to redeem an icon, Miharu! ><


Aww!! Unfortunately you must have a photo! ; v; It doesn't have to be your "favorite" popsicle, but just a popsicle you like to eat if you don't have your favorite popsicle on you XD

And oohh!! Yesss!! Strawberry popsicles are always so good!! Hahaha XD

And okay!! I'll take out your pps then! I'll be working on your icon once I finish the badges! c: I'll have them all finished sometime tomorrow! {I have work today ; v ; } 

I'll be sending you the form you'll need to fill out soon via PM!  



Hatori said:


> LOL. Reminds me of the time I went with my mother and she just kept coming back to the free sample stands. She'd be like "Hey, um, can I get another one?" The employee would give a sort of wry smile and say "Yeahh of course!" ... I really wanted to get out of there!
> 
> They had potato chips at the free sample stands the last time I went which was like a month ago and I just wanted to get more but I was afraid people would give me a weird look, so I just grabbed two samples and left
> 
> Ahh I love Krave's ! Especially Lemon Garlic Turkey Jerky!!


Omg hahaha XD Oh gosh!! I completely understand ahaha

Ahhh I always go after the yummy drinks and desserts ahahaha!! What I tend to do is grab 1 sample, then walk around and grab the groceries I'm buying, then come back and get like 1-2 more  Hahaha 

OHH!! I'll try that one out!! That really sounds good!! 



RiceBunny said:


> Thanks ^.^! No, I don't mind what color my name is. I'm glad I joined, I've had popcicles for a while and never even knew this thread existed xD
> 
> I'll make sure to check here for quests/stuffs whenever I can.


You are very welcome!!  And alright!! I'll go ahead and add you to the rosters now! And I'm so happy you found us then!! XD We are happy to have you!  

Sweet!! I hope you enjoy yourself! Feel free to ask any questions if you have any! {I do suggest reading the FAQ section on Jacob's OP first before asking though  }

Also I've been meaning to say this for so long, but I was to shy to even shoot you a VM LOL But your signature had me burst into laughter a whilleeee ago ahaha I showed it to my boyfriend too because it was so funny and true XD


----------



## Taj (Sep 29, 2015)

Ah yes Miharu do you take suggestions for quests? I've came up with two ideas:

1 Use 10 words to describe Team Popsicle

2 Write a poem about Team Popsicle


----------



## Jacob (Sep 29, 2015)

RiceBunny said:


> I'd like to be TP please ^.^



Yay! Welcome to Team Popsicle!

So glad to have to have you!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 29, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Ah yes Miharu do you take suggestions for quests? I've came up with two ideas:
> 
> 1 Use 10 words to describe Team Popsicle
> 
> 2 Write a poem about Team Popsicle



Yes! I certainly do take suggestions!  And thanks for the suggestion! I'll think about it! c:



Btw guys! I'm thinking of taking down the Quest Board and changing it into "Quest Suggestions" instead! What do you think? c: And if you'll like to host giveaways or events on TP, you could still PM/VM me!


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Also I've been meaning to say this for so long, but I was to shy to even shoot you a VM LOL But your signature had me burst into laughter a whilleeee ago ahaha I showed it to my boyfriend too because it was so funny and true XD



lol I know, that's why I've left it as my signature for so long(I think it's been up for a lil over 6 months now). I kept getting messages from people telling me it brightened their day or that it made them laugh. If my signature makes people's days or makes them laugh, then who am I to take it down xD So I just left it up.

Though, to be honest I prefer your signature. It's adorable and it made me giggle ^.^


----------



## jiny (Sep 29, 2015)

Okay Miharu you should have the form filled out! =)


----------



## roseflower (Sep 29, 2015)

RiceBunny said:


> lol I know, that's why I've left it as my signature for so long(I think it's been up for a lil over 6 months now). I kept getting messages from people telling me it brightened their day or that it made them laugh. If my signature makes people's days or makes them laugh, then who am I to take it down xD So I just left it up.
> 
> Though, to be honest I prefer your signature. It's adorable and it made me giggle ^.^



Hello welcome to Team Popsicle


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 29, 2015)

Im eating some Salad! Will probably be afk lol. Also do any of you know The Maze Runner? The movie and book?


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg hahaha XD Oh gosh!! I completely understand ahaha
> 
> Ahhh I always go after the yummy drinks and desserts ahahaha!! What I tend to do is grab 1 sample, then walk around and grab the groceries I'm buying, then come back and get like 1-2 more  Hahaha
> 
> OHH!! I'll try that one out!! That really sounds good!!




YEAH, my mother used to do the exact same thing! She was talking to me like we were planning on raiding the enemy's food supply or something. So hilarious. 

Ahh well, I really love those especially, but you should give them a try if you'd like! There's other flavors too ^^ That one just happens to be my favorite!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 29, 2015)

RiceBunny said:


> lol I know, that's why I've left it as my signature for so long(I think it's been up for a lil over 6 months now). I kept getting messages from people telling me it brightened their day or that it made them laugh. If my signature makes people's days or makes them laugh, then who am I to take it down xD So I just left it up.
> 
> Though, to be honest I prefer your signature. It's adorable and it made me giggle ^.^


D'awww!!! That's nice of you!! Hahaha it certainly did make my day and my boyfriend's when we saw that!! XD 

And aww!! I'm so happy it made you giggle! Gudetama is too funny and cute ahahha and super lazy! XD 



cookiecrisps said:


> Okay Miharu you should have the form filled out! =)


I received it and sent you a PM back! 



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Im eating some Salad! Will probably be afk lol. Also do any of you know The Maze Runner? The movie and book?


Ohhh yum!! Salads are so delicious <3 Depending on what kind it is of course ahaha!

I've seen commercials about it, but never watched it or read it XD



Hatori said:


> YEAH, my mother used to do the exact same thing! She was talking to me like we were planning on raiding the enemy's food supply or something. So hilarious.
> 
> Ahh well, I really love those especially, but you should give them a try if you'd like! There's other flavors too ^^ That one just happens to be my favorite!


OMG AHAHHAA PLAN COMMENCE!!! ahahhaah XD That is pretty funny omg xD

I definitely will give them a try! I'll also check the other flavors!! Hopefully they have them at my Costco ahaha! Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Taj (Sep 29, 2015)

Holy hell were nearing 100k views!

Oh yeah I decided switch my avatar if you didnt notice. Thoughts? Keep? Negative? <_>


----------



## Miharu (Sep 29, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Holy hell were nearing 100k views!
> 
> Oh yeah I decided switch my avatar if you didnt notice. Thoughts? Keep? Negative? <_>



Oh wow that's true!! Almost 100k views!! Woo!! XD And we are getting closer to 10k posts!  

I think it's pretty funny ahaha but it's really up to you if you want to keep using it or not c:


----------



## roseflower (Sep 29, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Holy hell were nearing 100k views!
> 
> Oh yeah I decided switch my avatar if you didnt notice. Thoughts? Keep? Negative? <_>



Wow 100k views, that`s a lot! I wonder if refreshing the thread counts towards the views?


----------



## Araie (Sep 29, 2015)

Hello! Is it alright if I can join? Of course, however, as you can see, I don't have a popsicle, so I'll only be able to go to the Popsicles in Freezing roaster for now. Anyways, thanks!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> D'awww!!! That's nice of you!! Hahaha it certainly did make my day and my boyfriend's when we saw that!! XD
> 
> And aww!! I'm so happy it made you giggle! Gudetama is too funny and cute ahahha and super lazy! XD
> 
> ...



I watched the second movie too it Maze Runner: The Scorch Trials it was so good I didnt watch the first movie tho lol but it was still good. Good thing I have the first book so I can read it and understand it better.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

Araie said:


> Hello! Is it alright if I can join? Of course, however, as you can see, I don't have a popsicle, so I'll only be able to go to the Popsicles in Freezing roaster for now. Anyways, thanks!



Ah welcome to team popsicle!
Glad to be seeing so many new comers .


----------



## Miharu (Sep 29, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Wow 100k views, that`s a lot! I wonder if refreshing the thread counts towards the views?


I'm actually pretty curious about that too!!! Hahah XD



Araie said:


> Hello! Is it alright if I can join? Of course, however, as you can see, I don't have a popsicle, so I'll only be able to go to the Popsicles in Freezing roaster for now. Anyways, thanks!


Hiii!!  Welcome to Team Popsicle!! And Of course you may!! I'm glad to see you are interested in joining! I'll add you to the Popsicles in Freezing Roster now!  Please feel free to chat here anytime, participate in the quests to earn pps to redeem awesome rewards, and whatever else TP may have to offer you!  

Once again, welcome to TP and I hope you enjoy it here! c: If you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask! {I do however, recommend you to read the FAQ in Jacob's section before asking  } 



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I watched the second movie too it Maze Runner: The Scorch Trials it was so good I didnt watch the first movie tho lol but it was still good. Good thing I have the first book so I can read it and understand it better.


Ohhh that sounds good!!! I've been interested in watching it, but I didn't want to get it yet ahaha XD


----------



## Taj (Sep 29, 2015)

Is it bad I've played a game for 1 hour and am already addicted? Anyways good night inanimate objects!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 29, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Is it bad I've played a game for 1 hour and am already addicted? Anyways good night inanimate objects!



Nope ahaha trust me I've had worse ahahaha!! Played a game for like 6 hours+ straight omg those days... ahahaha XD

Good night!


----------



## Jacob (Sep 29, 2015)

Araie said:


> Hello! Is it alright if I can join? Of course, however, as you can see, I don't have a popsicle, so I'll only be able to go to the Popsicles in Freezing roaster for now. Anyways, thanks!



Ah yay! Welcome to Team Popsicle! So glad to have you!!


----------



## roseflower (Sep 29, 2015)

Araie said:


> Hello! Is it alright if I can join? Of course, however, as you can see, I don't have a popsicle, so I'll only be able to go to the Popsicles in Freezing roaster for now. Anyways, thanks!



Hi, welcome to the team!
So many new members recently


----------



## Miharu (Sep 29, 2015)

Alright guys! I'm heading off to work! I'll talk to you guys all later! c: 

Also once again, Welcome to TP to those who are new here! If you have any questions, please feel free to post! c: {Also when I get off work I tend to read all the comments, so if you have any questions directed towards me, I'll quote and answer them once I'm back!  }


----------



## Araie (Sep 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Snip!


Aw, thanks!  
And thanks to everyone else too, haha. Didn't want to put TOO too many quotes.


----------



## roseflower (Sep 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Alright guys! I'm heading off to work! I'll talk to you guys all later! c:
> 
> Also once again, Welcome to TP to those who are new here! If you have any questions, please feel free to post! c: {Also when I get off work I tend to read all the comments, so if you have any questions directed towards me, I'll quote and answer them once I'm back!  }



See you Miharu, I?ll be leaving for the night as well, sweet dreams everybody:3


----------



## Jacob (Sep 29, 2015)

Goodbye Roseflower and Miharu! Will see you tomorrow!


----------



## Araie (Sep 29, 2015)

Oh, I'll go ahead and start Quest #3, by the way!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

Araie said:


> Oh, I'll go ahead and start Quest #3, by the way!



Have fun with those quests haha!


----------



## Araie (Sep 29, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Have fun with those quests haha!



Yep, can't WAIT to see what they'll make me do, haha.


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 29, 2015)

*GUYS!*

(Sorry.....)

I found out what Volunteer Internship I got today! 
I got my first choice! 
At the Local Youth Centre! 
Which is basically a homeless youth centre and my job description is "Mentor". 

BUT YOU DON'T KNOW HOW COOL THIS IS!!!!! 

One, its tragic, because this isn't a 24/7 facility, and they have no beds..... they just moved to a bigger space so THERE IS POTENTIAL! It is open from 5-10pm and homeless youth can get a hot meal and enjoy free programming and get off the streets and such. 

BUT! 

HERE IS THE THING! 

Back home, when I was in high school, and in the first two summers between first and second year..... I LIVED IN YOUTH SHELTERS! 
But really well-funded ones. With housing and employment workshops and stuff. And by a certain point, I was attending business meetings with teh staff and practically runing the place, while also (dare I say it) maintaining my..... street cred with the homeless youth I was living with (some were in gangs, prostitutes, drug dealers, etc..... I was highly educated, I had to earn my place, and when they heard my story, and I was straight with them about my past, and my abusive history and they realized I had every right to be there as much as them, but instead of turning to drugs or sex, I didn't let my past (something that I couldn't control) control me..... THAT INSPIRED THEM. And I earned serious respect, and they made me a basically a "yearbook" with all their signatures, art, messages, showing their apprecition, how much I inspired them and touched their lives and helped them realize there was basically a better way. There WAS another option than the path they chose. Some cleaned up, cleared their criminal record, some even went on to university, SOME even went on to police college to work in the Narcotics Unit if you can believe it! Not everyone..... You can't change the world but you can make a dent. Some have even died since. 

All I am saying is I can make a SERIOUS change in this city I live in now, based off the model of the youth shelters I lived in before in my home cities. I can network, gain funding and sponsorship. I STILL HAVE all my housing, employment, life skills resources to run workshiops, like I did back then, to set teh ground work for a one-year plan. I have resident agreements and contracts from back then to give the staff an idea for rules/privileges and what to look for when interviewing potential candidates in need, and the level system to help them grow to independent living, give them the tools they need. THAT would be amazig for me. Give back to the community, this particular vulnerable population that I was once part of, that was there for me, and give back on THIS SCALE..... Basically turn this Youth Centre into a Emergency Youth Shelter. 

That's the plan. Change the world. Ya know.... *laughs* No biggie. Girl can dream.


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 29, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> *GUYS!*
> 
> (Sorry.....)
> 
> ...



That was really awesome to read. You are making a real change in the world, one part at a time!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> -Snip-




Thats awesome! Thats very inspirational and i hope i can do something as important as that as well! Lets hope we can change the world!!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 29, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> -snip-
> That's the plan. Change the world. Ya know.... *laughs* No biggie. Girl can dream.



holy.. you are an AMAZING person!!! *0*
I give you mad propz and congrats as well ~
yeah it's not easy trying to help every individual out there, but what you did is truly awesome
and I hope that you continue your work for your community c:
it's so nice to hear these stories once in awhile to know that there is still hope for us humanity ;w; <3


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

HI GUYS um what did I miss cx


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 29, 2015)

Guys, before I reset my town, I am auctioning off the last of my hybrids. Please take a look and bid if you like~

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?324771-Lot-s-of-Hybrids-HB


----------



## jiny (Sep 29, 2015)

What did I miss :x


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 30, 2015)

Almost got 1000 Pps Lmao! Now I wish I could trade  Pps for Tbt.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 30, 2015)

Grab your birthstones guys! It's back on sale ;D <3


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 30, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Grab your birthstones guys! It's back on sale ;D <3



Lol. what do you mean its on sale?


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

I don't have the tbt ;u; fml


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 30, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Lol. what do you mean its on sale?



they were disabled nearly half a month due to some glitch problem, but they fixed it now ~


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

Actually nvm I had enough xD got a lot of tbt last night since I posted so much xD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 30, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Actually nvm I had enough xD got a lot of tbt last night since I posted so much xD



oh nice.. just in time too!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 30, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Grab your birthstones guys! It's back on sale ;D <3



Oh, it's back?! Cool! even though I want the February one more because my birthday's in that month

I really wish they'd restock all the other stuff now.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

Araie said:


> Oh, I'll go ahead and start Quest #3, by the way!


Sweet!!  Your Quest Log has been created! To see all the Quests you have completed, how many pps you have, the Quests you have in progress, and rewards you have redeemed, please check the Quest Roster with the spoiler that's under your name!  I hope you enjoy doing these quests! XD



KiloPatches said:


> -snip-


WOW!!! I'm so happy and proud of you!! You are such an amazing person!!! ; v ; Like I've told you before, you are truly amazing!! Great job!!  



Aerate said:


> HI GUYS um what did I miss cx


You missed Kilo's great post back on page 879! XD



Blackjack said:


> Guys, before I reset my town, I am auctioning off the last of my hybrids. Please take a look and bid if you like~
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?324771-Lot-s-of-Hybrids-HB


Ohh!! Good luck on selling your hybrids! 



cookiecrisps said:


> What did I miss :x


You missed Kilo's great post back on page 879! XD



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Almost got 1000 Pps Lmao! Now I wish I could trade  Pps for Tbt.


Congrats on almost having 1k pps! XD And sorry we don't think we'll ever have that function for pps to tbt ahahaha xD Our tbt wallets will be dead LOL



naekoya said:


> Grab your birthstones guys! It's back on sale ;D <3


SWEETTT!!! I'm so happy for you!!! I'm glad they got it back in time before the month ended! 



SuperStar2361 said:


> Oh, it's back?! Cool! even though I want the February one more because my birthday's in that month
> 
> I really wish they'd restock all the other stuff now.


Ahh I agree!! ; v; I can't wait for the next restock! XD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Sweet!!  Your Quest Log has been created! To see all the Quests you have completed, how many pps you have, the Quests you have in progress, and rewards you have redeemed, please check the Quest Roster with the spoiler that's under your name!  I hope you enjoy doing these quests! XD
> 
> 
> WOW!!! I'm so happy and proud of you!! You are such an amazing person!!! ; v ; Like I've told you before, you are truly amazing!! Great job!!
> ...



True lol hoping for more quests tho sinced I have no popsicles irl not able to use a computer to play chompy and already completed all the other missions.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> True lol hoping for more quests tho sinced I have no popsicles irl not able to use a computer to play chompy and already completed all the other missions.



Hahaha please be patient with the quests xD I literally just added 4 new ones yesterday hahaha Adding too much at a time will clutter my OP and I won't be able to update my OP anymore due to character limits ; v ;


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha please be patient with the quests xD I literally just added 4 new ones yesterday hahaha Adding too much at a time will clutter my OP and I won't be able to update my OP anymore due to character limits ; v ;



Ik ik lol Id be busy with Chompy if I was allowed to use a computer week days. So hows it going?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ik ik lol Id be busy with Chompy if I was allowed to use a computer week days. So hows it going?



Aww!! Well you still have time to play Chompy on weekends!  
And it's going pretty good! Just tired since I just got back from work ahahah! How about you? x] What have you been up to? c:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Aww!! Well you still have time to play Chompy on weekends!
> And it's going pretty good! Just tired since I just got back from work ahahah! How about you? x] What have you been up to? c:



Nothing my school hasnt started yet. So been bored all day wanting to chat with someone lol. Also if you.guys ever feel im being too nosy, annoying or bugging you let me know ok?. And ill leave you guys alone. I know I can be a bit too annoying and stuff sometimes.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Nothing my school hasnt started yet. So been bored all day wanting to chat with someone lol. Also if you.guys ever feel im being too nosy, annoying or bugging you let me know ok?. And ill leave you guys alone. I know I can be a bit too annoying and stuff sometimes.



OHHH Wow!! I was wondering why you were always on at night!! I always wondered what you did about school! XD When does school start for you? :3 
And d'aww thanks ahaha but you aren't annoying, nosy, or bugging me x] So no worries! It's just sometimes your posts sounds really depressing :c If there's anything wrong, please feel free to PM me about it or any of your tbt friends! (Especially KiloPatches!) We are glad to help and hear you out! c:


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> SuperStar2361 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, it's back?! Cool! even though I want the February one more because my birthday's in that month
> ...


I really want the peach and cherry collectibles, because those are the native fruits in my NL and WW towns!

Speaking of collectibles, was the popsicle one a limited-time one that was available during a certain event? If it was, then when was it available?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH Wow!! I was wondering why you were always on at night!! I always wondered what you did about school! XD When does school start for you? :3
> And d'aww thanks ahaha but you aren't annoying, nosy, or bugging me x] So no worries! It's just sometimes your posts sounds really depressing :c If there's anything wrong, please feel free to PM me about it or any of your tbt friends! (Especially KiloPatches!) We are glad to help and hear you out! c:



Yeah ik. Im always up really late even when school starts. Um it dosent really start until im ready to start it. Ill most likely start it tho by next week or so.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> I really want the peach and cherry collectibles, because those are the native fruits in my NL and WW towns!
> 
> Speaking of collectibles, was the popsicle one a limited-time one that was available during a certain event? If it was, then when was it available?


Ahh!! I definitely want the peach collectible!! Hahaha the peach collectible is so cute <3 A butt fruit mwuahaha LOL

I believe it was!! I went on hiatus during the time they had the event!! The Popsicle and Swirl collectibles were both made by TBT members for a contest that was being held. The Swirl won first place and the popsicle won second place in the event. I believe the popsicle was available last year for their Beach Party event (Correct me if I'm wrong XD )! They were available for a limited time but everyone was able to purchase as many as they wanted during that time!

There were so many popsicles that not many people cared for popsicles. Some even gave away many for free because there was just so many circulating! XD They used to be less than 200 tbt, but now as you can tell, they are a lootttt more expensive ; v; mainly due to Jacob's and my fault sorry ; __ ; Since 1-2 months ago Jacob and I were on the hunt for popsicles because they looked amazing ahahaha and while we were searching for the popsicles, others became interested as well and thus competition began and prices for popsicles rose dramatically ; u ;

- - - Post Merge - - -



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Yeah ik. Im always up really late even when school starts. Um it dosent really start until im ready to start it. Ill most likely start it tho by next week or so.



Oh wow! What kind of school is it? o:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahh!! I definitely want the peach collectible!! Hahaha the peach collectible is so cute <3 A butt fruit mwuahaha LOL
> 
> I believe it was!! I went on hiatus during the time they had the event!! The Popsicle and Swirl collectibles were both made by TBT members for a contest that was being held. The Swirl won first place and the popsicle won second place in the event. I believe the popsicle was available last year for their Beach Party event (Correct me if I'm wrong XD )! They were available for a limited time but everyone was able to purchase as many as they wanted during that time!
> 
> ...



It has a stupid name lol its called Options For Youth and its an Independent Studies program which means I do 95percent of my work at home in packets and go to school when I want for how long I want lol.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> It has a stupid name lol its called Options For Youth and its an Independent Studies program which means I do 95percent of my work at home in packets and go to school when I want for how long I want lol.



OHH wow!! And hmm I don't think the name is stupid at all! 
Also I might reply late! Working on the badges atm XD Ahaha


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH wow!! And hmm I don't think the name is stupid at all!
> Also I might reply late! Working on the badges atm XD Ahaha



Oh thats perfectly  fine. Hatori made me a cute lil chibi. Look....


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Oh thats perfectly  fine. Hatori made me a cute lil chibi. Look....



AHHHH He's so cute!!! I love Hatori's art!!! ; v; Too amazing ahhhh <3 I'm slightly jealous ahaha! XD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHHHH He's so cute!!! I love Hatori's art!!! ; v; Too amazing ahhhh <3 I'm slightly jealous ahaha! XD



Hes good at art lol. When I saw it I was jealous because I suck at art lol. I was happy tho because I needed a chibi of my oc and he made me one super good. Now im thinking about using my pps to get a gif signature of my new Chibi. Also now all I need is to change my name but so pricy O-O


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hes good at art lol. When I saw it I was jealous because I suck at art lol. I was happy tho because I needed a chibi of my oc and he made me one super good. Now im thinking about using my pps to get a gif signature of my new Chibi. Also now all I need is to change my name but so pricy O-O



Hatori is too amazing with art ahhh <3 Ahahaha and well drawing takes a lot of practice and experience!! Once you practice more, you'll definitely improve more! x] I've never seen your art before so I can't say it's bad or agree with the fact that you suck at art! XD 

Ohh!! If you do plan on redeeming a reward, let me know which reward it is and I'll notify the person you are redeeming it from!  
And yeah! Username changes are pricey, but understandable ;v ;


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hatori is too amazing with art ahhh <3 Ahahaha and well drawing takes a lot of practice and experience!! Once you practice more, you'll definitely improve more! x] I've never seen your art before so I can't say it's bad or agree with the fact that you suck at art! XD
> 
> Ohh!! If you do plan on redeeming a reward, let me know which reward it is and I'll notify the person you are redeeming it from!
> And yeah! Username changes are pricey, but understandable ;v ;



Yea imagine everyone changing their username at once, it would be tragic.

I think ill do one tomorrow. But I dont know wether to save or not lol.


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

Morning everyone! I retook my German vocab test again (I failed with 5/10 RIP) and got 9/10! really super happy!


How are you all today?


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

I recently changed my username, it was really pricey ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Morning everyone! I retook my German vocab test again (I failed with 5/10 RIP) and got 9/10! really super happy!
> 
> 
> How are you all today?



Yay you got  a really lovely score! Congrats 

I'm okay, just busy as usual. Ughhh


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Hey guys!


----------



## Hatori (Sep 30, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Nothing my school hasnt started yet. So been bored all day wanting to chat with someone lol. Also if you.guys ever feel im being too nosy, annoying or bugging you let me know ok?. And ill leave you guys alone. I know I can be a bit too annoying and stuff sometimes.



Lucky! School started about a month ago for me xD Papers are keeping me busy! 
And I personally don't think you are being nosy or annoying or anything like that. Don't worry ^^



Miharu said:


> AHHHH He's so cute!!! I love Hatori's art!!! ; v; Too amazing ahhhh <3 I'm slightly jealous ahaha! XD





D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hes good at art lol. When I saw it I was jealous because I suck at art lol. I was happy tho because I needed a chibi of my oc and he made me one super good. Now im thinking about using my pps to get a gif signature of my new Chibi. Also now all I need is to change my name but so pricy O-O





Miharu said:


> Hatori is too amazing with art ahhh <3 Ahahaha and well drawing takes a lot of practice and experience!! Once you practice more, you'll definitely improve more! x] I've never seen your art before so I can't say it's bad or agree with the fact that you suck at art! XD



why must both of you make me blush over here
(Thank youu, I appreciate the kind words!) Don't worry D3ath, I've lots to improve and practice upon as well! Like Miharu said, just takes time and a lot of practice ^^ I'm very happy you want to use the chibi for GFX, though! I didn't actually expect you to like it so much, to be honest! 

I also would love to see your art ^^




MayorEvvie said:


> Morning everyone! I retook my German vocab test again (I failed with 5/10 RIP) and got 9/10! really super happy!
> 
> 
> How are you all today?



Good morning, Evvie! So glad you got a better score this time! Good job! :] And I'm pretty tired but have to go to school soon, how are you?



Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys!



Hey there Daniel! How are you?


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 30, 2015)

Morning peepers!! Well after hardcore cycling, I finally got all my babies back into my main town!!! Now I can rejoin the land of the living. I pretty much only watched movies and worked on my main town while I was sick. I had wanted to finish before hhd came out but it didn't get finished until last night. Gonna update my da shortly. Here's a pic of my tediously painstakingly placed villagers. 



Spoiler: OCD-ness


----------



## Hatori (Sep 30, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Morning peepers!! Well after hardcore cycling, I finally got all my babies back into my main town!!! Now I can rejoin the land of the living. I pretty much only watched movies and worked on my main town while I was sick. I had wanted to finish before hhd came out but it didn't get finished until last night. Gonna update my da shortly. Here's a pic of my tediously painstakingly placed villagers.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OCD-ness



Wooow! Mine are all OVER the place! Is that like a little neighborhood for them? (Do you use paths? I'd love to visit your Dream Address sometime!) 

It must really have taken you a while >< Kudos to you! xD I wouldn't be able to put up with that OTL 
I also hope you're feeling much better now!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 30, 2015)

Thx so much!!! Yes they're in a neighborhood. There is one extra space between the 9th and 10th villagers. An unfortunate rock kept me from making those 2 2 spaces apart. I have lots of paths. Here's pic of my da:



Spoiler: new da











- - - Post Merge - - -

I feel tons better! Thx!!
Btw, the path on the pic is the one I made.


----------



## Defranco (Sep 30, 2015)

Good Morning. I suppose Id like to be put on the "Frozen" List. My wish is to obtain a Popsicle Collectible. I currently have 2 cakes I'm looking to sell for 300 each, but anything offered above that would be greatly appreciated and put towards the popsicle.

Ive also got a few rare sets, Im currently selling for TBT

Gorgeous Set w/ extra lamp + Sofa
Full Ice Set
Full Mermaid Set
150TBT each OBO.

Sorry if I'm spamming I'll absolutely edit for Team Popsicle purposes . I do intend on becoming a member of this sub-community.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahh!! I definitely want the peach collectible!! Hahaha the peach collectible is so cute <3 A butt fruit mwuahaha LOL
> 
> I believe it was!! I went on hiatus during the time they had the event!! The Popsicle and Swirl collectibles were both made by TBT members for a contest that was being held. The Swirl won first place and the popsicle won second place in the event. I believe the popsicle was available last year for their Beach Party event (Correct me if I'm wrong XD )! They were available for a limited time but everyone was able to purchase as many as they wanted during that time!
> 
> There were so many popsicles that not many people cared for popsicles. Some even gave away many for free because there was just so many circulating! XD They used to be less than 200 tbt, but now as you can tell, they are a lootttt more expensive ; v; mainly due to Jacob's and my fault sorry ; __ ; Since 1-2 months ago Jacob and I were on the hunt for popsicles because they looked amazing ahahaha and while we were searching for the popsicles, others became interested as well and thus competition began and prices for popsicles rose dramatically ; u ;



Ohhh, OK! I didn't even join here until last month, so I had no idea.

Also I'm back from school yaaaaaaay

I've just been looking at the quests and they sound fun!


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

OW OW OW CAFE NERO MADE MY HOT CHOCOLATE TO HOT OW!

- - - Post Merge - - -

test


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> OW OW OW CAFE NERO MADE MY HOT CHOCOLATE TO HOT OW!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> test



Hey Evvie, are you still in the auction for my cake collectibles? Because if not I notified the other bidder. If you still want them, they are yours.


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Hey Evvie, are you still in the auction for my cake collectibles? Because if not I notified the other bidder. If you still want them, they are yours.



Yeah, I am. During the second PM I was in Physics .-.


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, I am. During the second PM I was in Physics .-.



Ok, the auction ended, so if you are available now, I can trade


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 30, 2015)

Can someone explain the process of "Cycling" to me? I think I get the jist, but i would like a full understanding. Thanks


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Morning everyone! I retook my German vocab test again (I failed with 5/10 RIP) and got 9/10! really super happy!
> 
> 
> How are you all today?


Morning!!!  And oohh!! Congrats on getting 9/10!! I'm super happy for you!!! 



Aerate said:


> I recently changed my username, it was really pricey ;u;


Ahhh I bet!! ;v ; What was your old username if you don't mind me asking XD



Hatori said:


> why must both of you make me blush over here
> (Thank youu, I appreciate the kind words!) Don't worry D3ath, I've lots to improve and practice upon as well! Like Miharu said, just takes time and a lot of practice ^^ I'm very happy you want to use the chibi for GFX, though! I didn't actually expect you to like it so much, to be honest!
> 
> I also would love to see your art ^^


Shhhh it's because your art is magical c:



DaCoSim said:


> Thx so much!!! Yes they're in a neighborhood. There is one extra space between the 9th and 10th villagers. An unfortunate rock kept me from making those 2 2 spaces apart. I have lots of paths. Here's pic of my da:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DaCoSim welcome back!! Ahhhh I'm so happy to hear you got better!!! ; v ; And omg your town looks amazing!! I could never have the patience to do that ahahha!!



Defranco said:


> Good Morning. I suppose Id like to be put on the "Frozen" List. My wish is to obtain a Popsicle Collectible. I currently have 2 cakes I'm looking to sell for 300 each, but anything offered above that would be greatly appreciated and put towards the popsicle.
> 
> Ive also got a few rare sets, Im currently selling for TBT
> 
> ...


Good morning Defranco!!! And welcome to Team Popsicle!  I'm so happy to have you here! I'll add you to the Freezings list now!  And ooohhh!!! I'm wishing you luck with selling your cake!!! We are actually going to be raffling off a free popsicle soon! Jacob and I are just debating on the dates of when the raffle shall happen! Since we recently just raffled off another free popsicle ahaha!

And no worries at all!! This isn't considered spamming! x] I consider spamming as 1 worded posts, just GIF images with no content, and etc. ahaha XD 

I'm so happy to hear you'll like to become a member!  Once again, welcome to TP! Feel free to come and chat anytime! Also we have fun quests you could do to earn pps to redeem awesome prizes! x] 



SuperStar2361 said:


> Ohhh, OK! I didn't even join here until last month, so I had no idea.
> 
> Also I'm back from school yaaaaaaay
> 
> I've just been looking at the quests and they sound fun!


Hahaha no worries!! 

WOOO!!! Welcome back!!  How did school go? Haha XD

I'm glad you think so!! I'm looking forward to seeing you participate in them!! if you want to XD 



MayorEvvie said:


> OW OW OW CAFE NERO MADE MY HOT CHOCOLATE TO HOT OW!


Oh no!!! ; ___ ; ksdfks 



Blackjack said:


> Can someone explain the process of "Cycling" to me? I think I get the jist, but i would like a full understanding. Thanks


I think this is what Cycling is: Someone will have two separate games of ACNL, one of the game is their real town and the other is their cycling town where they'll cycle around the villagers who shows up in their town! So like they'll time travel back and forth to try to ping any villager and then they'll announce who's up for grabs in their cycling shop, if no one shows interest, they just void the villager and time travel forward to receive a new villager and the cycle continues. 

I'm pretty sure some of our members have a cycling shop/knows exactly what it is, so if I'm wrong, please feel free to correct me you guys XD

Hahaha I hope I somewhat helped!


----------



## Defranco (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks for the warm Welcome Miharu, I love your Sig. Love the community so far . I just gave away a bunch of furni like 110 items . 

It was actually somewhere else so I wont talk about that but Ill be selling some Furniture Sets .


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

Defranco said:


> Thanks for the warm Welcome Miharu, I love your Sig. Love the community so far . I just gave away a bunch of furni like 110 items .
> 
> It was actually somewhere else so I wont talk about that but Ill be selling some Furniture Sets .



You are very welcome!! x] Most of the members on TP right now are either asleep, at school, or at work around this time! c: You'll see more members on shortly!  

And d'aww thank you!! Hahaha I love Gudetama <3 He's too cute and funny ahah I'm thinking of making him one of TP's mascots  So expect some future TP signatures/icons! 

And awww!! That's so nice of you!! ; v; Feel free to advertise your shop! I'm pretty sure some TP members may be interested in them! Just as long as you don't spam the link like every hour, we won't mind!


----------



## Defranco (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> You are very welcome!! x] Most of the members on TP right now are either asleep, at school, or at work around this time! c: You'll see more members on shortly!
> 
> And d'aww thank you!! Hahaha I love Gudetama <3 He's too cute and funny ahah I'm thinking of making him one of TP's mascots  So expect some future TP signatures/icons!
> 
> And awww!! That's so nice of you!! ; v; Feel free to advertise your shop! I'm pretty sure some TP members may be interested in them! Just as long as you don't spam the link like every hour, we won't mind!





Great thank you so much. Ill post it just once like every week+ idk not that into advertising. But my shop is here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...rrently-Selling-Gorgeous-Ice-and-Mermaid-Sets

Ill try and make a nice little sig link for it later


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 30, 2015)

Hey everyone! Hows it going?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

Defranco said:


> Great thank you so much. Ill post it just once like every week+ idk not that into advertising. But my shop is here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...rrently-Selling-Gorgeous-Ice-and-Mermaid-Sets
> 
> Ill try and make a nice little sig link for it later



Hahaha your welcome!  Good luck with your shop!! I hope you make a lot of tbt! x] 

Sweet!  I'm looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Hatori (Sep 30, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hey everyone! Hows it going?



Hey there, D3ath! I just got back from school; it's going all right. And you?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi everyone, hows it going?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hatori said:


> Hey there, D3ath! I just got back from school; it's going all right. And you?



Ok i guess. Thats good to hear. I didnt know if anyone saw my post since it was the last one.


----------



## Hatori (Sep 30, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ok i guess. Thats good to hear. I didnt know if anyone saw my post since it was the last one.



Oh, I saw it ^^ I'm just really hungry right now so I'm getting some food. How have you been today? /not sure if the day just started for you or if it's already ending


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 30, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Oh, I saw it ^^ I'm just really hungry right now so I'm getting some food. How have you been today? /not sure if the day just started for you or if it's already ending



Its ok just woke up 1hour ago, went to sleep late and its only 12pm so just the middle of the day.

Everyone is switching to fire emblem if. I guess I should to lol.


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Its ok just woke up 1hour ago, went to sleep late and its only 12pm so just the middle of the day.
> 
> Everyone is switching to fire emblem if. I guess I should to lol.



that just makes me want to rip out the Sacred Stones sprites infact


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> that just makes me want to rip out the Sacred Stones sprites infact



Lol aww too bad I cant find a sig of my favorite charcter in fire emblem if ;_;


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

Bleh, so much homework to do.. T.T


----------



## Hatori (Sep 30, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Its ok just woke up 1hour ago, went to sleep late and its only 12pm so just the middle of the day.
> 
> Everyone is switching to fire emblem if. I guess I should to lol.



Oh, it's 12 PM for you? Same here! I love FE:A ^^ I don't really have a favorite character but they're all pretty awesome in their own way! I'd probably say Chrom but yeah



Alby-Kun said:


> Bleh, so much homework to do.. T.T



Ahh, what kind of homework, Alby-Kun?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Oh, it's 12 PM for you? Same here! I love FE:A ^^ I don't really have a favorite character but they're all pretty awesome in their own way! I'd probably say Chrom but yeah
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, what kind of homework, Alby-Kun?



Physics, mostly involving significant figures and and measurements.
So how's your day been, Hatori?


----------



## Hatori (Sep 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Physics, mostly involving significant figures and and measurements.
> So how's your day been, Hatori?



Ohh... ehhh ;-; xD

And my day has been going well, how about yours?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 30, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Oh, it's 12 PM for you? Same here! I love FE:A ^^ I don't really have a favorite character but they're all pretty awesome in their own way! I'd probably say Chrom but yeah
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, what kind of homework, Alby-Kun?



My favorite character is in FEA Gaius the candy theif.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Ohh... ehhh ;-; xD
> 
> And my day has been going well, how about yours?



Horrible, I need more sleep. I miss my sleep. ;~;


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

OH MY GOD, MOVE OVER NAEGI-KUN, THERE IS A BETTER SUPER-DUPER HIGH SCHOOL LUCKSTER.


i just got a freaking huge Crystal Altar Haul and I am genuinely shaking rn.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Horrible, I need more sleep. I miss my sleep. ;~;



I hope u catch up soon lol, I dont have that problem no school lol.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> OH MY GOD, MOVE OVER NAEGI-KUN, THERE IS A BETTER SUPER-DUPER HIGH SCHOOL LUCKSTER.
> 
> 
> i just got a freaking huge Crystal Altar Haul and I am genuinely shaking rn.



Oh, it updated? Might check it out now. I have two ECs to spare.

- - - Post Merge - - -



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I hope u catch up soon lol, I dont have that problem no school lol.



I do because I choose to stay up late to finish homework and such, ahahahahaha~


----------



## Hatori (Sep 30, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> My favorite character is in FEA Gaius the candy theif.



Actually, I really like both Chrome and Lon'qu xD



Alby-Kun said:


> Horrible, I need more sleep. I miss my sleep. ;~;



Ahh, do you stay up late or too much homework to worry about ? D:

Lol, nevermind, just saw your post above ^^;;


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Oh, it updated? Might check it out now. I have two ECs to spare.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



i got a prime mount, alpha demon wings and white demon wings. In my trash shop btw


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 30, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Actually, I really like both Chrome and Lon'qu xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmao lon,qu is pretty cool until lucina took him out in one strike. Anyways I kinda still like him.....promoted him to swordmaster lol


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i got a prime mount, alpha demon wings and white demon wings. In my trash shop btw



Rolled four, only got a int star stone. Eh, I can try and sell it with my two alpha items I guess.


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Rolled four, only got a int star stone. Eh, I can try and sell it with my two alpha items I guess.



WHY DID YOU BOTHER. THEY SELL FOR 1.5K EACH ATM .-.



heeeeey can i trade demon wings for the star stone? i need int.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> WHY DID YOU BOTHER. THEY SELL FOR 1.5K EACH ATM .-.
> 
> 
> 
> heeeeey can i trade demon wings for the star stone? i need int.



Nah, I'ma just save it for when it's off the altar.
I rolled the stone on my last EC, so of course I was gonna take it to try and make something.


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Nah, I'ma just save it for when it's off the altar.
> I rolled the stone on my last EC, so of course I was gonna take it to try and make something.



its allllpppphhhhhaaaaaaaa~


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> its allllpppphhhhhaaaaaaaa~



Not interested thooooooough~
Besides, wouldn't selling it to me be giving away your IGN?


----------



## Hatori (Sep 30, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Lmao lon,qu is pretty cool until lucina took him out in one strike. Anyways I kinda still like him.....promoted him to swordmaster lol



Haha yeah, well I still like him too xD

Haven't played the game in awhile though


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Not interested thooooooough~
> Besides, wouldn't selling it to me be giving away your IGN?



nah, im moving it to yuni or carni. Why, has alice told you I'm hiding my username from the rest of the group?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> nah, im moving it to yuni or carni. Why, has alice told you I'm hiding my username from the rest of the group?



Nope.


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Nope.



good. so come buy


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 30, 2015)

LMAO what are you guys playing? >.>


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

Hey guys!! XD I just finished breakfast/lunch ahahaha!! Going to be starting on the badges now so I may reply late, but I'll be lurking! 

What are you guys currently up to? Hahaha XD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Hey guys, How are all of you?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> good. so come buy



No thanks.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys, How are all of you?



I'm doing great!! How about you?


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> No thanks.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyDUC1LUXSU
you know you want it



Also, I'm playing Eden Eternal!


GUYS COME PLAY WITH ME ;W;


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm doing great!! How about you?



Not ok, I failed my chemistry test and he counted it as 2 grades ones 47 and the others 55. And I'm not that confident that I did well in my history exam.


----------



## roseflower (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys, How are all of you?



Hello Daniel and everybody, I?m fine, very happy that the September birthstone is back in shop


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hey guys!! XD I just finished breakfast/lunch ahahaha!! Going to be starting on the badges now so I may reply late, but I'll be lurking!
> 
> What are you guys currently up to? Hahaha XD



Just derping about, what about you?


----------



## Hatori (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hey guys!! XD I just finished breakfast/lunch ahahaha!! Going to be starting on the badges now so I may reply late, but I'll be lurking!
> 
> What are you guys currently up to? Hahaha XD



Hey there, Miharu! Nice, what did you eat today? o: 



Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys, How are all of you?



Hi Daniel! and Exalt* ;') <3


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyDUC1LUXSU
> you know you want it
> 
> 
> ...



Mm, nah.


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Mm, nah.



yes you do deep insiiiide


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Not ok, I failed my chemistry test and he counted it as 2 grades ones 47 and the others 55. And I'm not that confident that I did well in my history exam.


Awww!! ; __ ; I'm sorry to hear that!! sdlkfjsl I'm wishing you the best for next time!! 



MayorEvvie said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyDUC1LUXSU
> you know you want it
> 
> 
> ...


AHHH I would if I played that game!!! XD It sounds fun from the looks of it!! {Even though majority of the time I didn't understand what you guys were talking about ahahaha}



roseflower said:


> Hello Daniel and everybody, I?m fine, very happy that the September birthstone is back in shop


Hey roseflower!!  I'm so glad the birthstone is back in the shop for you guys!! x]


----------



## Hatori (Sep 30, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> LMAO what are you guys playing? >.>





MayorEvvie said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyDUC1LUXSU
> you know you want it
> 
> 
> ...



v_v I'm playing Elsword...


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

Hatori said:


> v_v I'm playing Elsword...



i would play it but its not suported in the uk RIP


and Miharu, its really fun! You should totally try it~


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Just derping about, what about you?


Working on your badge!  Hahaha and derp ba boop ahaha! XD I'll have all the badges and requests for tbt finished today :3 Then my goal is to finish all my FR requests rip ahahah



Hatori said:


> Hey there, Miharu! Nice, what did you eat today? o:


I ate a cinnamon poptart mwuahahaha!! When you mentioned it yesterday, I was craving for it this morning ahaha! XD How about you?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Working on your badge!  Hahaha and derp ba boop ahaha! XD I'll have all the badges and requests for tbt finished today :3 Then my goal is to finish all my FR requests rip ahahah
> 
> 
> I ate a cinnamon poptart mwuahahaha!! When you mentioned it yesterday, I was craving for it this morning ahaha! XD How about you?



Yaay~ I can't wait to see how it turns out! /)owo(\

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Working on your badge!  Hahaha and derp ba boop ahaha! XD I'll have all the badges and requests for tbt finished today :3 Then my goal is to finish all my FR requests rip ahahah
> 
> 
> I ate a cinnamon poptart mwuahahaha!! When you mentioned it yesterday, I was craving for it this morning ahaha! XD How about you?



Yaay~ I can't wait to see how it turns out! /)owo(\


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 30, 2015)

I missed so much while roleplaying lol. I missed a whole 2 pages O_O


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i would play it but its not suported in the uk RIP
> 
> 
> and Miharu, its really fun! You should totally try it~


Ohhh I'll definitely think about it!! Hahaha XD I've been too busy with work, TP, and gfx making to play any games recently ahaha! XD 



Alby-Kun said:


> Yaay~ I can't wait to see how it turns out! /)owo(\


Woo!! I hope you like it! B] OH Btw, for the badge, did you want it as the biggest size? Or would you like it to be the default size I set, default is around 212x206 to leave you room to add text to the bottom/top of your sig c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I missed so much while roleplaying lol. I missed a whole 2 pages O_O



Hahaha our thread is going by pretty fast! XD


----------



## roseflower (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Working on your badge!  Hahaha and derp ba boop ahaha! XD I'll have all the badges and requests for tbt finished today :3 Then my goal is to finish all my FR requests rip ahahah
> 
> 
> I ate a cinnamon poptart mwuahahaha!! When you mentioned it yesterday, I was craving for it this morning ahaha! XD How about you?



Cinnamon poptart sounds so good, soo hungry now :3


----------



## Hatori (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i would play it but its not suported in the uk RIP



Aww.. I was unaware of that ;-;... 



Miharu said:


> I ate a cinnamon poptart mwuahahaha!! When you mentioned it yesterday, I was craving for it this morning ahaha! XD How about you?



Oh, what?? That's your lunch/breakfast?? </3 I'm about to go eat some grilled chicken with rice xDD (I'm still jealous of those poptarts of yours, though!)


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohhh I'll definitely think about it!! Hahaha XD I've been too busy with work, TP, and gfx making to play any games recently ahaha! XD
> 
> 
> Woo!! I hope you like it! B] OH Btw, for the badge, did you want it as the biggest size? Or would you like it to be the default size I set, default is around 212x206 to leave you room to add text to the bottom/top of your sig c:
> ...



Default size please! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Ohhh I'll definitely think about it!! Hahaha XD I've been too busy with work, TP, and gfx making to play any games recently ahaha! XD
> 
> 
> Woo!! I hope you like it! B] OH Btw, for the badge, did you want it as the biggest size? Or would you like it to be the default size I set, default is around 212x206 to leave you room to add text to the bottom/top of your sig c:
> ...



Default size please!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 30, 2015)

Im so confused lol.>?< playing roleplay while talking in two different threads is hard.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Cinnamon poptart sounds so good, soo hungry now :3


Go eattt!! Hahaha XD What do you plan on eating? :3



Hatori said:


> Oh, what?? That's your lunch/breakfast?? </3 I'm about to go eat some grilled chicken with rice xDD (I'm still jealous of those poptarts of yours, though!)


Yup! Hahaha I don't have a big appetite XD Unless it comes to snacks... snacks are a must I'm so unhealthy rip HAHA XD

Ahhh that sounds yummy!! I haven't had rice in forever ; v ; I miss it haha! I need to buy a rice cooker soon XD


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

guys if anyone agrees to play E.E with me I will give them a special present, k?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Default size please!


Okay!  I'll make it default size then!  



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Im so confused lol.>?< playing roleplay while talking in two different threads is hard.


Hahaha you can do it!! XD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Okay!  I'll make it default size then!
> 
> 
> Hahaha you can do it!! XD



Lol so many different things on at once


----------



## roseflower (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Go eattt!! Hahaha XD What do you plan on eating? :3



Will do haha, but since I don?t have poptarts, I?ll eat a snack, toast with cheese and other stuff >.<


----------



## Defranco (Sep 30, 2015)

This is what Im up to :

Eating Ice cream, hanging out with Zell by our houses. Yummy Mint-Double Scoop- and my glorious Kimono .







I made a design based off of a glass/jewelry artist I like . Call it T-funk. I hung it up in my Cafe because it looks no good as a shirt. If anyone else has grafitti, character, or really cool logo design, or a cool painting they did in ACNL and want it up in my cafe, let me know


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

Guys, where are you getting your FE icons and sigs from? I want one of Elise-Chan but can't find any ;w;


----------



## roseflower (Sep 30, 2015)

Defranco said:


> This is what Im up to :
> 
> Eating Ice cream, hanging out with Zell by our houses. Yummy Mint-Double Scoop- and my glorious Kimono .
> 
> ...



Your mayor is very cute


----------



## Defranco (Sep 30, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Your mayor is very cute




Tvm another pictoral update to come shortly


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

pies (edit)


----------



## roseflower (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> FINALLY FOUND OUT HOW TO MAKE THEM FIRE EMBLEM GFX!
> 
> 
> if anyone wants one cropping, tell me! ^o^



Love the Fire Emblem art style<3 The ava/sig combos a couple of members have here look so beautiful


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Love the Fire Emblem art style<3 The ava/sig combos a couple of members have here look so beautiful



Go ask for one!


----------



## roseflower (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Go ask for one!



I?m too shy to ask xD


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

u guys realize u could have just asked me LOL


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

piichinu said:


> u guys realize u could have just asked me LOL



Yeah you could uwu.


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

pies (edit)


----------



## roseflower (Sep 30, 2015)

piichinu said:


> u guys realize u could have just asked me LOL



Ahaha^^ these avas look soo pretty, where do you find them?


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Ahaha^^ these avas look soo pretty, where do you find them?



I got mine from Spriters Resource and cropped it, so I guess that's what Piichinu does?


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

yes thats what i do.


----------



## roseflower (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I got mine from Spriters Resource and cropped it, so I guess that's what Piichinu does?



Ah thank you, the characters are soo pretty and they have all those facial expressions there as sprite available, nice<3

- - - Post Merge - - -







 Cute^^


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

id really appreciate it if you didnt completely rip off my idea, and then offer to do it for other people. obviously the fire emblem pics arent mine but blatantly copying my format is really not a nice thing to do lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

not to mention that this was a thing between friends mostly.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 30, 2015)

Ok guys, please take this to PM. Lets not have Team Popsicle closed here.

anymore discussion about this issue can result in a ban from Team Popsicle and it's activities and giveaways.


----------



## roseflower (Sep 30, 2015)

piichinu said:


> id really appreciate it if you didnt completely rip off my idea, and then offer to do it for other people. obviously the fire emblem pics arent mine but blatantly copying my format is really not a nice thing to do lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> not to mention that this was a thing between friends mostly.



That?s why people are too shy too ask T.T


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

edited


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm considering leaving TP, since I all I do is seem to cause arguments. If I don't come back, sorry for any drama I have caused. I'm really glad for the few friends I made, but I've been getting loads of trouble for the last few things that I didn't intend, and I'm sorry.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I'm considering leaving TP, since I all I do is seem to cause arguments. If I don't come back, sorry for any drama I have caused. I'm really glad for the few friends I made, but I've been getting loads of trouble for the last few things that I didn't intend, and I'm sorry.



But you don't cause too many arguments here that are too detrimental. To be honest, you don't really argue with anyone here other than me(or at least that's what it feels like).


----------



## jiny (Sep 30, 2015)

Omg my last period (class) in school was so funny

I couldn't stop laughing lol

//please change our subject


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

--


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> have you even read the last few pages?
> 
> 
> and also, I am causing arguments because I'm also losing some of my friends (or at least people who I thought were nice) because of it. It's probably for the best that I leave this group. I dunno.



Its up to you really, i have no problem with you staying, but you shouldn't feel forced to do this.

Anyways do you guys plan on getting any new games soon?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> have you even read the last few pages?
> 
> 
> and also, I am causing arguments because I'm also losing some of my friends (or at least people who I thought were nice) because of it. It's probably for the best that I leave this group. I dunno.



But isn't it just Piichinu?

You're only losing friends if you think stopped caring. It's never a bad thing to apologize. Besides, you still have people like Miharu and Naekoya here, aren't they friends as well?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> Its up to you really, i have no problem with you staying, but you shouldn't feel forced to do this.
> 
> Anyways do you guys plan on getting any new games soon?



Bravely Second when it's released, but nothing more. I can't really afford to spend too much money nowadays without feeling a sense of guilt.


----------



## jiny (Sep 30, 2015)

Guys can we change the subject //


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

--


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I feel like all I've done is cause trouble.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Talk with someone you consider a friend then, it's better than moping about the opinions of others. Besides, TP is still pretty kind and friendly even after a bit of a hiccup.


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

--


----------



## jiny (Sep 30, 2015)

Evvie, I'm sorry for what happened recently. If you want to leave, that's your decision.


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Evvie, I'm sorry for what happened recently. If you want to leave, that's your decision.



See, now it just looks like I'm seeking attention, and I'm not. I should just go.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Who? I genuinely don't really have anyone I can talk to.



Well, I can lend an ear, despite not really being a friend.


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Well, I can lend an ear, despite not really being a friend.



I don't trust you from past evidence


----------



## jiny (Sep 30, 2015)

i got it thank you


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I don't trust you from past evidence



That's not to say one can't change from the reflection of past experiences.


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

Cookiecrisps, check your inbox.


----------



## jiny (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Cookiecrisps, check your inbox.



Yes I know, I received it, but at the same time, piichinu gave me a birthstone.
Do you want the TBT back?


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Yes I know, I received it, but at the same time, piichinu gave me a birthstone.
> Do you want the TBT back?



No, keep it. I actually took it out my bank so I could get a bigger icon, but whatever.


----------



## jiny (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> No, keep it. I actually took it out my bank so I could get a bigger icon, but whatever.



Okay thank you though


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

I really want Xenoblade X to come out now.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I really want Xenoblade X to come out now.



I have never played a Xenoblade game


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I really want Xenoblade X to come out now.



Mm, it seems fun~


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I have never played a Xenoblade game



WHHAAAA you totally should if you can.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

Persona hype ;u;


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 30, 2015)

Hello everyone! It's been awhile! I am getting ready to order my class ring!


----------



## LethalLulu (Sep 30, 2015)

I PLAY VIDYA GAAMZ


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> WHHAAAA you totally should if you can.



They are to expensive


----------



## Hatori (Sep 30, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Persona hype ;u;



Personaaaaaa 



MissLily123 said:


> Hello everyone! It's been awhile! I am getting ready to order my class ring!



Hi Lily! Oooh nice, I never ordered mine !


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

LethalLulu said:


> I PLAY VIDYA GAAMZ



YESSSSS thats kinda why this website exists aha, and hi Lily!


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Persona hype ;u;



I gotta play 12 hours of persona 3, it is super fun :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



MissLily123 said:


> Hello everyone! It's been awhile! I am getting ready to order my class ring!



Hey there sweet lady


----------



## LethalLulu (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> YESSSSS thats kinda why this website exists aha, and hi Lily!



YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Hello everyone! It's been awhile! I am getting ready to order my class ring!



Hello, Lily. What'sa class ring?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hello, Lily. What'sa class ring?



A ring that says your High school and stuff with the graduating year.


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 30, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Personaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lily! Oooh nice, I never ordered mine !



Ahh they are so cute I just can't resist!



Call me Daniel said:


> YESSSSS thats kinda why this website exists aha, and hi Lily!



Sup fool. 



Cadbberry said:


> I gotta play 12 hours of persona 3, it is super fun :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Heyyyy <33 how've you been?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> A ring that says your High school and stuff with the graduating year.



Ooh, I remember seeing some posters around my school's lunchroom advertising those. Why they're so expensive I'll never know.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Sup fool.



Who the fool?


----------



## jiny (Sep 30, 2015)

Yay the subject was changed! Thanks Daniel

So what's up Popsicle fans? My flute doesn't work at school anymore, so my director sent it to be repaired omg

I might have to get my own OMGGG


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh, I remember seeing some posters around my school's lunchroom advertising those. Why they're so expensive I'll never know.



Theyre made of silver and your gemstone usually.


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Who the fool?



You da fool, fool

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> Theyre made of silver and your gemstone usually.



Actually you don't have to get your birthstone! You can get whatever you want, an they have a lot of cool designs!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> You da fool, fool
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I pity the fool, thats me though ;w;
And you don't have to but i makes the most sense in my opinion,Im allergic to silver so I'll need to pay a ton to get mine a different metal with ruby haha.


----------



## Hatori (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Who the fool?



Hah, Lily likes me more than you


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Hah, Lily likes me more than you



Shrek likes me more.

SOooo what do you guys think of shrek?


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Hah, Lily likes me more than you



Lily likes me the best duhhhh


----------



## Hatori (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Shrek likes me more.
> 
> SOooo what do you guys think of shrek?



Good, you can keep Shrek.



Cadbberry said:


> Lily likes me the best duhhhh



competition??!?! just kidding. I love you too Cad <3


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Good, you can keep Shrek.
> 
> 
> 
> competition??!?! just kidding. I love you too Cad <3



Love you too Hatori <3


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

Nuh uh, Lily-senpai obviously likes me more!


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I pity the fool, thats me though ;w;
> And you don't have to but i makes the most sense in my opinion,Im allergic to silver so I'll need to pay a ton to get mine a different metal with ruby haha.



Aw that stinks. They have gold XD it's sad because my birthstone is a diamond, and they don't offer to get diamonds, but for one I wouldn't pay for it anyway!



Hatori said:


> Hah, Lily likes me more than you



Yassss! Lol!


----------



## jiny (Sep 30, 2015)

look at the loner over here *tear*


----------



## Hatori (Sep 30, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Love you too Hatori <3











MissLily123 said:


> Yassss! Lol!




^^^^^ PROOF


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Love you too Hatori <3



What about me 'w'


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 30, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Lily likes me the best duhhhh





Alby-Kun said:


> Nuh uh, Lily-senpai obviously likes me more!




Easy, easy, my dear admirers~


----------



## jiny (Sep 30, 2015)

Hello! I got a new avi and siggy from piichinu! Anna, yay -w-


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> look at the loner over here *tear*



I loves you too Cookie


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> We are actually going to be raffling off a free popsicle soon! Jacob and I are just debating on the dates of when the raffle shall happen! Since we recently just raffled off another free popsicle ahaha![/S



*gasp* Hyyyyyyyyyyyype!



Miharu said:


> WOOO!!! Welcome back!!  How did school go? Haha XD
> 
> I'm glad you think so!! I'm looking forward to seeing you participate in them!! if you want to XD



Eh... it was pretty boring. Then again, it always is. :/

I haven't quite decided on which ones I want to do yet! There is one that I think would be nice and easy to do, but I don't know about the others.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Easy, easy, my dear admirers~



Fine lily.... Dont love me

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> What about me 'w'



Hmmmmm.... I dont know, I think I love you


----------



## Hatori (Sep 30, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Hello! I got a new avi and siggy from piichinu! Anna, yay -w-



I like Anna! Do you play FE:A? ^^


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I loves you too Cookie



Why am i the one over looked haha. ;w;


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Easy, easy, my dear admirers~



Does that mean Lily-sama doesn't notice me? ;w;


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Fine lily.... Dont love me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yesssss <3!


----------



## jiny (Sep 30, 2015)

Hatori said:


> I like Anna! Do you play FE:A? ^^



I might get it! What's it about? ^^


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 30, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Fine lily.... Dont love me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ahah, I love all of my admirers equally ^.^ it wouldn't be fair if I had a favorite~


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Does that mean Lily-sama doesn't notice me? ;w;



She did not notice me either, lets notice each other :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



cookiecrisps said:


> I might get it! What's it about? ^^



Awesomenesss, It is a great game


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> She did not notice me either, lets notice each other :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Okie, hi Cadbberry~ :3


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Does that mean Lily-sama doesn't notice me? ;w;




Like I said, I can't have just one favorite ^.^


----------



## Hatori (Sep 30, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> I might get it! What's it about? ^^



It's a tactical RPG game! I love those kind!



MissLily123 said:


> Ahah, I love all of my admirers equally ^.^ it wouldn't be fair if I had a favorite~



*cough cough* I mean besides me right?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Like I said, I can't have just one favorite ^.^



xD If you want admirers, start a fan club or something then~


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, I am. During the second PM I was in Physics .-.



Sorry Evvie, I desperately needed the TBT and the other bidder got back to me first, so the cakes are gone


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Like I said, I can't have just one favorite ^.^



Oh my gosh you're in team Popsicle yay <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay I'm making a church of miss lily


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 30, 2015)

Hatori said:


> It's a tactical RPG game! I love those kind!
> 
> 
> 
> *cough cough* I mean besides me right?



Aha, sorry Hun <3 But I have noticed all of my admirers! All of you are special to me ^.^


Alby-Kun said:


> xD If you want admirers, start a fan club or something then~



Aha please no XD But you can join the dark side~ I am the Dark Empress! Haha!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aerate said:


> Oh my gosh you're in team Popsicle yay <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Okay I'm making a church of miss lily




Ahah OMG hello!!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Oh my gosh you're in team Popsicle yay <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Okay I'm making a church of miss lily



I would love to join that church over on the dark side. xD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Oh my gosh you're in team Popsicle yay <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Okay I'm making a church of miss lily



Why not church of shrek ;w;


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

How are youuuu? =D

Also well um Lily is like my second favorite member on tbt ;u; she's so angelic

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> Why not church of shrek ;w;



Shriek is love <3 too bad Lily is better.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

Aerate said:


> How are youuuu? =D
> 
> Also well um Lily is like my second favorite member on tbt ;u; she's so angelic



And so kind and awe-inspiring~ ;w;


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I would love to join that church over on the dark side. xD



Sounds good to me xD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Aerate said:


> How are youuuu? =D
> 
> Also well um Lily is like my second favorite member on tbt ;u; she's so angelic
> 
> ...



At least you agree Shrek <3


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 30, 2015)

Aerate said:


> How are youuuu? =D
> 
> Also well um Lily is like my second favorite member on tbt ;u; she's so angelic
> 
> ...



Omg this made my night GAHAHA! And I am doing well, you?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> And so kind and awe-inspiring~ ;w;



Omg all of this praise is making me flustered XD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Omg this made my night GAHAHA!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Imma havee Shrek Skype you again one sec.


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Imma havee Shrek Skype you again one sec.



I can't wait.


----------



## gravyplz (Sep 30, 2015)

*randomly jumps into chat*
hey ya'll, i was doodling and decided to do a lil team popsicle art thing with my mayor :00







thinking of making a gfx, although i'm hopeless at it


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 30, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> *randomly jumps into chat*
> hey ya'll, i was doodling and decided to do a lil team popsicle art thing with my mayor :00
> 
> 
> ...



That...is the most beautiful thing I have seen. AMAZING!


----------



## gravyplz (Sep 30, 2015)

aww ty ^.^
i tried a new colouring style, i think i like it


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I can't wait.



Shreks trying to add you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> *randomly jumps into chat*
> hey ya'll, i was doodling and decided to do a lil team popsicle art thing with my mayor :00
> 
> 
> ...



Woah thats cool!


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Shreks trying to add you.



Hah, trying to add me? Weak. If he was really top ogre he wouldn't add anyone, he would be added by everyone. XD


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

9000th post on TP


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 30, 2015)

Its over 9000...


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> *gasp* Hyyyyyyyyyyyype!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww!! I feel you ; v; Hahaha! I normally only have fun in a class I really enjoy XD 
OHH!!! Hahah I hope you have fun doing them!! XD 



gravyplz said:


> *randomly jumps into chat*
> hey ya'll, i was doodling and decided to do a lil team popsicle art thing with my mayor :00
> 
> 
> ...


AHHHH YOU ARE AMAZING!!! THIS ART IS AMAZING!!! I'm speechless ahhh ; v ; 



MayorEvvie said:


> 9000th post on TP


CONGRATS!!! Hahahaha XD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Its over 9000...


DANG NINJA!!!!!!
But yay more posts here!


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 30, 2015)

Congrats on 9000 posts!


----------



## gravyplz (Sep 30, 2015)

aaa thankyou ^.^ im trying to get better so maybe one day i can make a living out of it


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Congrats on 9000 posts!



Lily beat you to that joke!! Hahaha XD


----------



## gravyplz (Sep 30, 2015)

oh wow congrats on 9000

- - - Post Merge - - -

yea im pretty close to 9k:^)


----------



## roseflower (Sep 30, 2015)

Congrats on 9000 posts!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

Gratz, Evvie~
So how goes everyone's day so far? c:


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Lily beat you to that joke!! Hahaha XD



Yeah, I edited my post XD


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Gratz, Evvie~
> So how goes everyone's day so far? c:



I am home sick XD


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> DANG NINJA!!!!!!
> But yay more posts here!





Miharu said:


> Lily beat you to that joke!! Hahaha XD





Blackjack said:


> Yeah, I edited my post XD



Hah, not only am I Dark Empress, but I am a pretty darn good ninja! Hahah!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> aaa thankyou ^.^ im trying to get better so maybe one day i can make a living out of it


You are very welcome!! I hope you can!!  Also I'm looking forward to seeing more art made by you!! x] Is there a gallery you have somewhere that you upload all your art to? o: 



Alby-Kun said:


> Gratz, Evvie~
> So how goes everyone's day so far? c:


It's been good!! Almost done with your badge ahahaha sorry I literally fell asleep LOL 



MissLily123 said:


> Hah, not only am I Dark Empress, but I am a pretty darn good ninja! Hahah!


You really are!! XD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> You are very welcome!! I hope you can!!  Also I'm looking forward to seeing more art made by you!! x] Is there a gallery you have somewhere that you upload all your art to? o:
> 
> 
> It's been good!! Almost done with your badge ahahaha sorry I literally fell asleep LOL
> ...



Aww, it's okie~ so long as it puts you in a good mood, it's a good thing! \ouo/


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Aww, it's okie~ so long as it puts you in a good mood, it's a good thing! \ouo/



Yes, i like badges


----------



## gravyplz (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> You are very welcome!! I hope you can!!  Also I'm looking forward to seeing more art made by you!! x] Is there a gallery you have somewhere that you upload all your art to? o:
> 
> 
> It's been good!! Almost done with your badge ahahaha sorry I literally fell asleep LOL
> ...



Well i had an old art shop, but its closed due to school work, however i'm thinking of starting a gallery up


----------



## roseflower (Sep 30, 2015)

I recieved a random friend request from a user I?ve never seen before so I don?t accept (I only accept if we?re friends),
I click "Reject selected friend requests", but the notification won?t go away, what do I do, does anyone know?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Aww, it's okie~ so long as it puts you in a good mood, it's a good thing! \ouo/


Hahaha thanks! XD I feel great!! Still slightly sleepy though ahaha It's almost winter!! I love the weather here <3 It's getting chilly ahahaha



gravyplz said:


> Well i had an old art shop, but its closed due to school work, however i'm thinking of starting a gallery up


OHH!! Let me know when you start a gallery up!! XD I'll be looking forward to that!  



roseflower said:


> I recieved a random friend request from a user I?ve never seen before so I don?t accept (I only accept if we?re friends),
> I click "Reject selected friend requests", but the notification won?t go away, what do I do, does anyone know?


Hahaha I completely understand!! I do the same thing XD I normally don't accept friend requests unless we've talked before/if I like you/ or if you send me a VM/PM asking if we could become friends ahaha XD

And that's weird, once you reject their friend request, it should go away o __ o It might be a glitch!


----------



## roseflower (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha thanks! XD I feel great!! Still slightly sleepy though ahaha It's almost winter!! I love the weather here <3 It's getting chilly ahahaha
> 
> 
> OHH!! Let me know when you start a gallery up!! XD I'll be looking forward to that!
> ...



Oh no, I hope it can be fixed, I also asked in the Information Desk thread, but no answer so far T.T


----------



## jiny (Sep 30, 2015)

My icon! Take a look lol


----------



## Defranco (Sep 30, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> My icon! Take a look lol



So awesome . I wanted to get something put together. Does anyone have a rendered picture of the popsible collectible?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Defranco said:


> So awesome . I wanted to get something put together. Does anyone have a rendered picture of the popsible collectible?



No sorry, but i think they're too small and pixilated to use as a good avatar.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 30, 2015)

Hello you beautiful people! c;


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hello you beautiful people! c;



Hey there sweetie!!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hello you beautiful people! c;



Hey Nae Nae!


----------



## roseflower (Sep 30, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hello you beautiful people! c;



Hi, how are you doing


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hello you beautiful people! c;



Hai NaeNae, how's it going? :3


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 30, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Hey there sweetie!!





Call me Daniel said:


> Hey Nae Nae!





roseflower said:


> Hi, how are you doing





Alby-Kun said:


> Hai NaeNae, how's it going? :3



Haha doing pretty well myself ;D
so what's new with everyone! The weather is finally starting to get chilly ~
bring out them onsies and hot cocos wooo! <3


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Haha doing pretty well myself ;D
> so what's new with everyone! The weather is finally starting to get chilly ~
> bring out them onsies and hot cocos wooo! <3



Just sitting here nomming on a cookie n' cream bar~ 
And yaaas, bring out warm chicken noodle soup and some nice tender meat to go alongside it! <3


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Oh no, I hope it can be fixed, I also asked in the Information Desk thread, but no answer so far T.T


Ahhh samee!! ; __ ; Does it still show that friend request as pending when you click on the notification? o:



cookiecrisps said:


> My icon! Take a look lol


OHHH pretty cute!! Only thing I dislike is the background xD



Defranco said:


> So awesome . I wanted to get something put together. Does anyone have a rendered picture of the popsible collectible?


Unfortunately not!! ; v; Using it as an icon would be bad too since it's so small. 



naekoya said:


> Hello you beautiful people! c;


BAEEEE <333 HOW ARE YOUUUU <333


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Haha doing pretty well myself ;D
> so what's new with everyone! The weather is finally starting to get chilly ~
> bring out them onsies and hot cocos wooo! <3



It was so muggy today at my classes that i was sweating buckets, so exbarrassing except everyone else was sweating too, but tomorrows supposed to be 55 degrees so i hope it will be better.


----------



## roseflower (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhh samee!! ; __ ; Does it still show that friend request as pending when you click on the notification? o:


Yes it still shows 1 notification >.<


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> It was so muggy today at my classes that i was sweating buckets, so exbarrassing except everyone else was sweating too, but tomorrows supposed to be 55 degrees so i hope it will be better.



Oh geez! @_@ yea I just can't do heat + school + on top of that like classrooms that doesn't have like well a/c'd too 
that was the worst during my high school years 
plus having to walk across the whole campus to reach your next class was just too tedious ~_~


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

Maybe I should just close my art shop...


----------



## roseflower (Sep 30, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Haha doing pretty well myself ;D
> so what's new with everyone! The weather is finally starting to get chilly ~
> bring out them onsies and hot cocos wooo! <3



Yeah it?s pretty cold, but at least we have sunshine here throughout the past couple of days


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Maybe I should just close my art shop...



Why? Aren't you getting any buyers?


----------



## gravyplz (Sep 30, 2015)

oo i saw your art shop and would love a chibi of my lil mayor, if you still have open commissions


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 30, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Yeah it?s pretty cold, but at least we have sunshine here throughout the past couple of days


ah that's good! yeah I miss the warm sun.. but then again the cold season needs their time to sun as well ;D lol



MayorEvvie said:


> Maybe I should just close my art shop...


oh what's up? didn't you recently just opened it up o.o


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> oo i saw your art shop and would love a chibi of my lil mayor, if you still have open commissions



Me? Yeah, it's open, but for how much longer I'm not sure...
@naekoya I keep getting hate for my art, and honestly it's too much for me to handle...


----------



## jiny (Sep 30, 2015)

Does anyone like my sig/avatar? I found them off google and I think they're cute c:


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Does anyone like my sig/avatar? I found them off google and I think they're cute c:



I despise Frozen.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Me? Yeah, it's open, but for how much longer I'm not sure...
> @naekoya I keep getting hate for my art, and honestly it's too much for me to handle...



Hm... perhaps changing the prices could alleviate the barking? I saw that a few weren't too happy with it.


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hm... perhaps changing the prices could alleviate the barking? I saw that a few weren't too happy with it.



Its not just the prices...


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Its not just the prices...



What else is the problem?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Its not just the prices...



What else is the problem?


----------



## jiny (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I despise Frozen.



I know, it's way too overrated but I need something to go with my avatar, but I just can't find anything ;c
I am searching "anime 500x200 gif" but all its giving me is some weird girl with a skimpy outfit


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Yes it still shows 1 notification >.<


Aww!! ; __ ; When you click on the notification and scroll down, do you still see that user's friend request pending? o: Maybe you didn't click on the "ok" button to reject their friend request? O:



MayorEvvie said:


> Me? Yeah, it's open, but for how much longer I'm not sure...
> @naekoya I keep getting hate for my art, and honestly it's too much for me to handle...


Aww!! ; __ ; I feel like you should keep doing what you love! If you need someone to talk to please feel free to PM me again!!


----------



## Taj (Sep 30, 2015)

! 













Really? At least two characters? Well hi then


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Aww!! ; __ ; When you click on the notification and scroll down, do you still see that user's friend request pending? o: Maybe you didn't click on the "ok" button to reject their friend request? O:
> 
> 
> Aww!! ; __ ; I feel like you should keep doing what you love! If you need someone to talk to please feel free to PM me again!!


I want to keep drawing, but I don't know if I can deal with the pain...


----------



## Defranco (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Me? Yeah, it's open, but for how much longer I'm not sure...
> @naekoya I keep getting hate for my art, and honestly it's too much for me to handle...



I really like your art as well. You shouldn't get hate for your art. Just blow it off if anything, its not with it. You just need to keep making it! Do it if you love it. I really like it I just can't afford it at this time! Once I get a popsicle now, thats another story!

You seem to be getting a lot of good feedback here, thats good. You deserve it!!! <3


----------



## jiny (Sep 30, 2015)

Yay I changed my signature

It's a rotating sig c:


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

neester14 said:


> !
> 
> Really? At least two characters? Well hi then


Two characters for what? XD hahaha and hi neester! 



MayorEvvie said:


> I want to keep drawing, but I don't know if I can deal with the pain...


:c Sorry to hear that sldfjsls I feel like you should do what you want to do best! If you feel like this is taking a big toll on you, then try taking a small break and just doodling/drawing on your free time and uploading it to your gallery! c: Or just keep it to yourself and save it! :3


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I want to keep drawing, but I don't know if I can deal with the pain...



HATE?! Let me at 'em! 

Really...who?!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I want to keep drawing, but I don't know if I can deal with the pain...



truthfully if drawing is something you love and enjoy doing.. I don't see why you have to stop
just cause some people don't like your style or w.e
everyone is opt to their opinion so don't take it to heart!!


----------



## jiny (Sep 30, 2015)

Evvie you draw way better than I ever could.

Keep drawing and I promise it'll get better


----------



## Taj (Sep 30, 2015)

Haters are haters. Don't let them put you down. I've gotten bullied for almost my entire life, but you just learn to shake it off. And please no Taylor Swift


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

naekoya said:


> truthfully if drawing is something you love and enjoy doing.. I don't see why you have to stop
> just cause some people don't like your style or w.e
> everyone is opt to their opinion so don't take it to heart!!



Why draw for other people? Why not draw for yourself once in a while?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Yay I changed my signature
> 
> It's a rotating sig c:



Ohh nice!! XD I always think about having a rotating sig, but I always end up not doing it ahaha XD


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohh nice!! XD I always think about having a rotating sig, but I always end up not doing it ahaha XD



I love having it rotate, makes it easier


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I love having it rotate, makes it easier



Definitely true!! Ahaha  I'm really thinking about it now ahhh XD


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Why draw for other people? Why not draw for yourself once in a while?



Because I always hate drawing my characters since I ruin them.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Definitely true!! Ahaha  I'm really thinking about it now ahhh XD



I'm very indecisive with my sigs so putting it in a rotating sig is easier.


----------



## roseflower (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Aww!! ; __ ; When you click on the notification and scroll down, do you still see that user's friend request pending? o: Maybe you didn't click on the "ok" button to reject their friend request? O:



There?s a "save changes" button, I select "reject request, then "save changes" but nothing happens.

@Evvie I like your cute art style Keep on going!


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Because I always hate drawing my characters since I ruin them.



Evvie, you make your own style, i love that everything is unique to you, just keep on working on it, don't give up. Put a big smile on and just remember everything gets better


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Because I always hate drawing my characters since I ruin them.



Drawing for yourself doesn't mean you have to draw art beautifully. As long as you enjoyed the process and the outcome is adequate, it should still be considered a masterpiece in your eyes. It also doesn't have to be OCs, it could be buildings, animals, the solar system, anything that tickles your brain!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I'm very indecisive with my sigs so putting it in a rotating sig is easier.


OHH!! The only thing that's stopping me from a rotating sig is the fact that I don't know if I can link the pictures to a certain thread xD I love having my sig link to TP for advertisement 



roseflower said:


> There?s a "save changes" button, I select "reject request, then "save changes" but nothing happens.
> 
> @Evvie I like your cute art style Keep on going!


Yeah!! That's so weird!! Definitely sounds like a glitch ; __ ; I hope the mods can get back to you on that matter soon!!


----------



## jiny (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm selling a cake if anyone wants it 
Link to the thread is in my sig in the spoiler


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Drawing for yourself doesn't mean you have to draw art beautifully. As long as you enjoyed the process and the outcome is adequate, it should still be considered a masterpiece in your eyes. It also doesn't have to be OCs, it could be buildings, animals, the solar system, anything that tickles your brain!


I hate drawing anything but people


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I hate drawing anything but people



Why's that?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> I'm selling a cake if anyone wants it
> Link to the thread is in my sig in the spoiler



Ohhh good luck on the cake selling!


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Why's that?



I just hate it


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I hate drawing anything but people



I am the same way, I can not to animals to save my life


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I just hate it



Why not try drawing people in different styles then? Like long necks and tiny heads or fat and midgety, the results may be even fun to look at to.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

Mmm Veggie Chips are so yummy XD Ahahaha!! What is everyone up to? :3


----------



## Hatori (Sep 30, 2015)

I think it's good to expand your horizons! I try drawing stuff I normally don't draw, and even if it comes out pretty bad at least in my eyes, it serves as good experience. Practicing is good!


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Mmm Veggie Chips are so yummy XD Ahahaha!! What is everyone up to? :3



nothing


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 30, 2015)

Ugh the choices for class rings are amazing!!


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> nothing



Me too, what a coincidence :3


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Ugh the choices for class rings are amazing!!



I know I want a gold one when they start selling!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Mmm Veggie Chips are so yummy XD Ahahaha!! What is everyone up to? :3



Veggie Chips YESSS!


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I know I want a gold one when they start selling!


Aha, i get mine in December


----------



## gravyplz (Sep 30, 2015)

have you tried drawing from a photo? that's helped me improve imensly, and i can understand the frustration that comes with running an art shop, that was one of the reasons i closed mine.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> nothing


Ohh maybe you could try watching a funny movie?  Movies are always a nice choice x] 


MissLily123 said:


> Ugh the choices for class rings are amazing!!


Really? O __ O The choices we had at my school weren't appealing to me hahaha XD


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> have you tried drawing from a photo? that's helped me improve imensly, and i can understand the frustration that comes with running an art shop, that was one of the reasons i closed mine.



I used to, but I look awful in photographs and I don't feel comfortable having photos of others on my computer.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Ohh maybe you could try watching a funny movie?  Movies are always a nice choice x]
> 
> Really? O __ O The choices we had at my school weren't appealing to me hahaha XD



it's 1:44 am


----------



## doveling (Sep 30, 2015)

helloo!
don't mind me, just popping in to say hi!


----------



## Hatori (Sep 30, 2015)

peoyne said:


> helloo!
> don't mind me, just popping in to say hi!



peoyneeeeeeeeeeee

*hugs* hey there!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Veggie Chips YESSS!


YESS!! They are so addicting to snack on ahahaha



MayorEvvie said:


> it's 1:44 am


AHHH I forgot about our time difference!! XD


----------



## Taj (Sep 30, 2015)

Mah last day on tbt wheeeeeeeee exciting. Ehhhhhhh

Welp nice knowing yall! I'll be on skype frequently though my username is Danny Neese so feel free to chat with me there! I might be on say once a month but I can't even gurantee that. I'll still host the Swril giveaway but after that I'm dead. so bye!

Yep, no long speech 4 u :/


----------



## LethalLulu (Sep 30, 2015)

Something I do with my art is draw freebies to see what I can do.  Or a lot of the time, I'll just randomly doodle whatever pops in my head.  My deviantart has a lot of my oddball doodles, which reminds me; I have another to upload


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Mah last day on tbt wheeeeeeeee exciting. Ehhhhhhh
> 
> Welp nice knowing yall! I'll be on skype frequently though my username is Danny Neese so feel free to chat with me there! I might be on say once a month but I can't even gurantee that. I'll still host the Swril giveaway but after that I'm dead. so bye!
> 
> Yep, no long speech 4 u :/


Why are you leaving?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

peoyne said:


> helloo!
> don't mind me, just popping in to say hi!



AVAAAAAA -HUGS- <333333 AHHHH How are you doing???? <3


----------



## doveling (Sep 30, 2015)

Hatori said:


> peoyneeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> *hugs* hey there!



helloo hatori!!
/hugs back!

how are you!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

peoyne said:


> helloo!
> don't mind me, just popping in to say hi!



PEO!!!!!!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Mah last day on tbt wheeeeeeeee exciting. Ehhhhhhh
> 
> Welp nice knowing yall! I'll be on skype frequently though my username is Danny Neese so feel free to chat with me there! I might be on say once a month but I can't even gurantee that. I'll still host the Swril giveaway but after that I'm dead. so bye!
> 
> Yep, no long speech 4 u :/



Awww!! The time has finally come!! ;v ; I hope you have a great time in Korea though!!!


----------



## Taj (Sep 30, 2015)

peoyne said:


> helloo!
> don't mind me, just popping in to say hi!



hola senorita!


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Mah last day on tbt wheeeeeeeee exciting. Ehhhhhhh
> 
> Welp nice knowing yall! I'll be on skype frequently though my username is Danny Neese so feel free to chat with me there! I might be on say once a month but I can't even gurantee that. I'll still host the Swril giveaway but after that I'm dead. so bye!
> 
> Yep, no long speech 4 u :/



I am gonna miss you Neester


----------



## Taj (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Awww!! The time has finally come!! ;v ; I hope you have a great time in Korea though!!!



oh boy. As long as Teresa and I K.I.T, I might live a day. Might


----------



## doveling (Sep 30, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Mah last day on tbt wheeeeeeeee exciting. Ehhhhhhh
> 
> Welp nice knowing yall! I'll be on skype frequently though my username is Danny Neese so feel free to chat with me there! I might be on say once a month but I can't even gurantee that. I'll still host the Swril giveaway but after that I'm dead. so bye!
> 
> Yep, no long speech 4 u :/



u_u
no dan no.

'darlin' stay with me, cause your all i need' - sam smith


Miharu said:


> AVAAAAAA -HUGS- <333333 AHHHH How are you doing???? <3



JASSSS!! <3
ahh im good!! had a spontaneous fun week woop woop!

how are you!?


----------



## Hatori (Sep 30, 2015)

peoyne said:


> helloo hatori!!
> /hugs back!
> 
> how are you!



Ahh, I've been doing okay, just a lot of work for school and whatnot;;

How about you? :]


----------



## jiny (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohhh good luck on the cake selling!



Just sold it to Cadbberry haha


----------



## Defranco (Sep 30, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Mah last day on tbt wheeeeeeeee exciting. Ehhhhhhh
> 
> Welp nice knowing yall! I'll be on skype frequently though my username is Danny Neese so feel free to chat with me there! I might be on say once a month but I can't even gurantee that. I'll still host the Swril giveaway but after that I'm dead. so bye!
> 
> Yep, no long speech 4 u :/




Take care, fare well on your travels. I didnt know you but I still wish you the best of luck !!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

peoyne said:


> JASSSS!! <3
> ahh im good!! had a spontaneous fun week woop woop!
> 
> how are you!?


AHHH THAT'S GREAT!!! I'm so happy to hear you had a fun week!! What did you do? XD

I'm doing great!!! Just hungry ahaha!! Waiting for dinner to be finished mwuahaah!!


----------



## Taj (Sep 30, 2015)

peoyne said:


> u_u
> no dan no.
> 
> 'darlin' stay with me, cause your all i need' - sam smith
> ...



? You can be so confusing XD

I'll be on skype every day though so it should be alright


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Ava! Whats up!?


----------



## Taj (Sep 30, 2015)

Oh right! Gifts duh. Brb!


----------



## jiny (Sep 30, 2015)

Once I get to 1k TBT, should I change my username or buy a Popsicle?

I think I'll try to make it to 4K TBT so I can afford the username change and a popsicle

I will hope I can reach that much haha


----------



## gravyplz (Sep 30, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Mah last day on tbt wheeeeeeeee exciting. Ehhhhhhh
> 
> Welp nice knowing yall! I'll be on skype frequently though my username is Danny Neese so feel free to chat with me there! I might be on say once a month but I can't even gurantee that. I'll still host the Swril giveaway but after that I'm dead. so bye!
> 
> Yep, no long speech 4 u :/



Whaaat?? I didn't realise you where leaving  , have great life!,although i didn't really get to know you,you seem like a cool guy! have fun living the dream~


----------



## Araie (Sep 30, 2015)

Popsicle.  
Wait wait.. neester.. what about the giveaway? Please continue it.. it's amazing, haha, and why are you leaving you're.. you're.. awesome..!


----------



## doveling (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> PEO!!!!!!


DANNNIEL


Hatori said:


> Ahh, I've been doing okay, just a lot of work for school and whatnot;;
> 
> How about you? :]


aww school! hope its not stressing you out!
but i've been great! its still the holidays over here so i've been hanging with friends <3


Miharu said:


> AHHH THAT'S GREAT!!! I'm so happy to hear you had a fun week!! What did you do? XD
> 
> I'm doing great!!! Just hungry ahaha!! Waiting for dinner to be finished mwuahaah!!


ahah we went to Maroon 5 (concert) IT WAS BEAUTIFUL I LOVED IT! and i've just been over friends places watching scary movies & getting pushed into the pool ahha!!

hahahah!! what are you guys having tonight?


neester14 said:


> ? You can be so confusing XD
> 
> I'll be on skype every day though so it should be alright


haha its a song.. you do know it right? ahah!!

it won't be the same thoughh!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Once I get to 1k TBT, should I change my username or buy a Popsicle?
> 
> I think I'll try to make it to 4K TBT so I can afford the username change and a popsicle
> 
> I will hope I can reach that much haha


Definitely a popsicle! B] Ahahah!! I like your username right now!! XD It's cute imo ahaha 



Araie said:


> Popsicle.


^^^ YESSS 
How are you doing today? <3


----------



## Araie (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Definitely a popsicle! B] Ahahah!! I like your username right now!! XD It's cute imo ahaha
> 
> 
> ^^^ YESSS
> How are you doing today? <3



I'm good, thanks, haha.


----------



## jiny (Sep 30, 2015)

Ok I just wanted to change my username because people call me a cereal :/

I will buy a Popsicle then 

This cereal:


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Araie said:


> I'm good, thanks, haha.



Oh heu! Whats up?


----------



## Taj (Sep 30, 2015)

Araie said:


> Popsicle.
> Wait wait.. neester.. what about the giveaway? And why are you leaving you're.. you're.. awesome..!



Live long as prosper. The giveaway shall continue, but after that I'll be gone. And if you got skype we can still chat


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Live long as prosper. The giveaway shall continue, but after that I'll be gone. And if you got skype we can still chat



Yay, your give away is so cute


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 30, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Live long as prosper. The giveaway shall continue, but after that I'll be gone. And if you got skype we can still chat



Thank you so much Neese. I hope everything will be bright in your future!


----------



## Taj (Sep 30, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Whaaat?? I didn't realise you where leaving  , have great life!,although i didn't really get to know you,you seem like a cool guy! have fun living the dream~



heh thanks! But my dream is just to be here, play HHD, hang out with my girlfriend (who I'll never see again fml)


----------



## Hatori (Sep 30, 2015)

peoyne said:


> aww school! hope its not stressing you out!
> but i've been great! its still the holidays over here so i've been hanging with friends <3



Ahh just a little, but it's definitely manageable! Thank you <3

That's so good to hear though! Glad you're enjoying your time :]
and that Maroon 5 concert! I bet it was FUN!


----------



## jiny (Sep 30, 2015)

neester14 said:


> heh thanks! But my dream is just to be here, play HHD, hang out with my girlfriend (who I'll never see again fml)



Aw neester 
You're moving to Korea, right?

Am I TOTALLY wrong


----------



## Araie (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Oh heu! Whats up?



Nothing much. All I know is that I'm going to start on homework in a bit.. hooray. 

Oh, and neester, I have Skype and stuff, so if you want to add me, you can. And ok, I get your reasoning.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Ok I just wanted to change my username because people call me a cereal :/
> 
> I will buy a Popsicle then
> 
> This cereal:



What made you want to change it to CookieCrisps? its cute.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

peoyne said:


> ahah we went to Maroon 5 (concert) IT WAS BEAUTIFUL I LOVED IT! and i've just been over friends places watching scary movies & getting pushed into the pool ahha!!
> 
> hahahah!! what are you guys having tonight?


AHHH!! THAT SOUNDS AMAZING!!!! I'm slightly envious!! Hahaha XD And oohhh!! Which movies are good to watch? I want to watch a really good scary one ahaha!! XD And omg!!

We are having salmon!!! x] 



Araie said:


> I'm good, thanks, haha.


That's great to hear!! XD What have you been up to today? 



cookiecrisps said:


> Ok I just wanted to change my username because people call me a cereal :/
> 
> I will buy a Popsicle then
> 
> This cereal:


Aww!!! I still think it's cute ahahah XD 

And woo!!! 



neester14 said:


> Live long as prosper. The giveaway shall continue, but after that I'll be gone. And if you got skype we can still chat


D'aww thank you for the gift neester! ;v ;


----------



## Hatori (Sep 30, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Mah last day on tbt wheeeeeeeee exciting. Ehhhhhhh
> 
> Welp nice knowing yall! I'll be on skype frequently though my username is Danny Neese so feel free to chat with me there! I might be on say once a month but I can't even gurantee that. I'll still host the Swril giveaway but after that I'm dead. so bye!
> 
> Yep, no long speech 4 u :/



Today is your last day? I hope you enjoy your time over there and I wish you the best of luck! I still have Skype as well!


----------



## Jacob (Sep 30, 2015)

Peoyne hey! I have been missing seeing you around!


----------



## Araie (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHHH!! THAT SOUNDS AMAZING!!!! I'm slightly envious!! Hahaha XD And oohhh!! Which movies are good to watch? I want to watch a really good scary one ahaha!! XD And omg!!
> 
> We are having salmon!!! x]
> 
> ...



Boring school of course, haha.
Anyways, neester, I wish you good luck on whatever you are doing, haha.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

Araie said:


> Boring school of course, haha.



Awww!!! Dx Honestly I wish school was more fun to learn back then ahaha!! XD College is pretty fun though! You get to choose your own classes and the time you'll like to go in, only thing that sucks is it's expensive ;v  ;


----------



## Taj (Sep 30, 2015)

Ah I wish I had more cakes. And this hammer, I have no clue what to do with it. 
I know many people wanted it. If only I had 100 hammers...


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Ah I wish I had more cakes. And this hammer, I have no clue what to do with it.
> I know many people wanted it. If only I had 100 hammers...



That hammer though ; v ; 
Hahaha you could keep it, give it away, or use a name randomizer to choose if you want to give it out to your friends but can't choose between them XD


----------



## gravyplz (Sep 30, 2015)

neester14 said:


> heh thanks! But my dream is just to be here, play HHD, hang out with my girlfriend (who I'll never see again fml)



aw that sucks  , a lot of my friends left to another place, however we talk almost every day online! the power of online games and internet is stronger than anything


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Ah I wish I had more cakes. And this hammer, I have no clue what to do with it.
> I know many people wanted it. If only I had 100 hammers...



I would pay for it but darn tbt being hard to come by


----------



## Araie (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Awww!!! Dx Honestly I wish school was more fun to learn back then ahaha!! XD College is pretty fun though! You get to choose your own classes and the time you'll like to go in, only thing that sucks is it's expensive ;v  ;



I'm only in middle school right now, so boring things for me I guess, and I bet the price is worth it. 
AND GIVE THE HAMMER TO MEEE! > 
Haha, just kidding. It's fine if you just want to sell it to someone or something.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

Araie said:


> I'm only in middle school right now, so boring things for me I guess, and I bet the price is worth it.
> AND GIVE THE HAMMER TO MEEE! >



OH WOW!! Enjoy your middle school life!! Trust me ahaha once you get to college, it's like wishing you could relive your high school/middle school life due to free education ahaha! XD Not only that all your friends you get to see <3 XD


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 30, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Ah I wish I had more cakes. And this hammer, I have no clue what to do with it.
> I know many people wanted it. If only I had 100 hammers...



Whatever you choose I will accept that choice ^.^


----------



## Hatori (Sep 30, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Ah I wish I had more cakes. And this hammer, I have no clue what to do with it.
> I know many people wanted it. If only I had 100 hammers...



Do what you wish to it xD It's yours after all

If you're wanting to give it away, I'd take Miharu's suggestions into consideration! You could always keep it too, looks cool and you won it as well!


----------



## Araie (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OH WOW!! Enjoy your middle school life!! Trust me ahaha once you get to college, it's like wishing you could relive your high school/middle school life due to free education ahaha! XD Not only that all your friends you get to see <3 XD



This is random, but I think someone is trying to break in my house or something..  
And I have, like, 1 friend, soo.. yeah. Sucks for me I guess..  
I use too many emojis.. .-.


----------



## roseflower (Sep 30, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Ah I wish I had more cakes. And this hammer, I have no clue what to do with it.
> I know many people wanted it. If only I had 100 hammers...



I could need a hammer to whack the notifikation that won?t go away ahaha^^

Maybe do a giveaway?
Good luck Neester!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Oh good luck on who gets that hammer!
Hope you have a great life in Korea, moving can be a very exciting thing if you open up to it!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 30, 2015)

Araie said:


> This is random, but I think someone is trying to break in my house or something..
> And I have, like, 1 friend, soo.. yeah. Sucks for me I guess..



what!! omg.. be sure to have your phone and lock your doors if anything o__o


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

Araie said:


> This is random, but I think someone is trying to break in my house or something..
> And I have, like, 1 friend, soo.. yeah. Sucks for me I guess..



WHAT?!??! Is there anyone else home with you?? If not, call the police just to be safe!! ; _ ; Or your neighbors or someone who's close by!

And awww!! D: It doesn't suck!! It's best to have a best friend or best friends you could trust/confide in than a lot of people who are just friends x] I would prefer long life friends over friends who'll just separate once you grow older ; v; But hey that's life haha!


----------



## doveling (Sep 30, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Ahh just a little, but it's definitely manageable! Thank you <3
> 
> That's so good to hear though! Glad you're enjoying your time :]
> and that Maroon 5 concert! I bet it was FUN!



no worries!


ahh yes thankyou!
it was amazing! we had pretty good seats and we sang (..screamed) out to every song.. i'm not even sure how i'm not deaf yet!



Miharu said:


> AHHH!! THAT SOUNDS AMAZING!!!! I'm slightly envious!! Hahaha XD And oohhh!! Which movies are good to watch? I want to watch a really good scary one ahaha!! XD And omg!!
> 
> We are having salmon!!! x]


hahah! they were mainly all horror movies, so we watched the gallows, insidious 3, and the scorch trails!
..and i could not sleep after that ahahha!


Jacob_lawall said:


> Peoyne hey! I have been missing seeing you around!



miss you too jacob <33 how is life?!


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2015)

Araie said:


> This is random, but I think someone is trying to break in my house or something..
> And I have, like, 1 friend, soo.. yeah. Sucks for me I guess..
> I use too many emojis.. .-.



Get behind a lock door and cry, that is my plan


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Araie said:


> This is random, but I think someone is trying to break in my house or something..
> And I have, like, 1 friend, soo.. yeah. Sucks for me I guess..
> I use too many emojis.. .-.



Um call your parents or maybe the police?


----------



## Araie (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> WHAT?!??! Is there anyone else home with you?? If not, call the police just to be safe!! ; _ ; Or your neighbors or someone who's close by!
> 
> And awww!! D: It doesn't suck!! It's best to have a best friend or best friends you could trust/confide in than a lot of people who are just friends x] I would prefer long life friends over friends who'll just separate once you grow older ; v; But hey that's life haha!



Yeah, guess so, haha. 
The banging or whatever stopped now, so I'm good.. FOR NOW.. MWAHAHAAA.. yeah, I'm insane, aren't I..?


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2015)

Araie said:


> Yeah, guess so, haha.
> The banging or whatever stopped now, so I'm good.. FOR NOW.. MWAHAHAAA.. yeah, I'm insane, aren't I..?



Insanity is the best :3


----------



## Taj (Sep 30, 2015)

My hammer is gone. I feel sad, but I feel joy as I know the person I gave it to will treasure it forever. (You know who you are!)


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2015)

neester14 said:


> My hammer is gone. I feel sad, but I feel joy as I know the person I gave it to will treasure it forever. (You know who you are!)



Congrats who ever is was


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 30, 2015)

Congrats to the winner of the hammer!


----------



## gravyplz (Sep 30, 2015)

congratz


----------



## Defranco (Sep 30, 2015)

neester14 said:


> My hammer is gone. I feel sad, but I feel joy as I know the person I gave it to will treasure it forever. (You know who you are!)



Oh someone is going to be very happy! I'm sure they will cherish it, Like i said again good luck in your travels!


----------



## Araie (Sep 30, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Insanity is the best :3



Hooray? Oh, turns out it was my sister.. now I can't use headphones, which means ZERO YouTube.. [sigh]. Like I've said before, sucks for me.. haha..

Oh, and congrats to whoever got the hammer, haha. Who did get the hammer anyway..?


----------



## Jacob (Sep 30, 2015)

Congrats to the person who got it!!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 30, 2015)

Good evening everyone.
Please do not ask how my day was  thank you!
How are you guys doing? *squinting from having to read 50 pages that accumulated over 1 day*

Also, I'm sorry to see you go neester!  It's really upsetting seeing so many people leave.
At least the birthstone is fixed rip now I'll never get a hammer


----------



## Defranco (Sep 30, 2015)

Good night guys. Take care Neester, sad to see you go. but its for the best. Have fun on your travels. 

Im exhausted and have been on long enough today! Ill be back on when I wake up!


----------



## roseflower (Sep 30, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good evening everyone.
> Please do not ask how my day was  thank you!
> How are you guys doing? *squinting from having to read 50 pages that accumulated over 1 day*
> 
> ...



Hi Lucanosa, yeah TP was very active today^^
Yaayy, the birthstone is back


----------



## Araie (Sep 30, 2015)

Defranco said:


> Good night guys. Take care Neester, sad to see you go. but its for the best. Have fun on your travels.
> 
> Im exhausted and have been on long enough today! Ill be back on when I wake up!



'Night!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 30, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi Lucanosa, yeah TP was very active today^^
> Yaayy, the birthstone is back



 It's always the days I'm offline that it gets clogged with messages ahah!

And don't judge if you see me posting a lot ;-; my new custom cafe shop is under reconstruction and gonna be moved to TBT Marketplace, so I need to earn bells elsewhere.  It got too much attention in Re-Tail for me to be able to keep up with it, and I don't need IGB anymore.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 30, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> It's always the days I'm offline that it gets clogged with messages ahah!
> 
> And don't judge if you see me posting a lot ;-; my new custom cafe shop is under reconstruction and gonna be moved to TBT Marketplace, so I need to earn bells elsewhere.  It got too much attention in Re-Tail for me to be able to keep up with it, and I don't need IGB anymore.



I am completely outta TBT now
I only have 2 tbt left (plus the donations) so I gotta get selling my FR treasure soon TT.TT


----------



## roseflower (Sep 30, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> It's always the days I'm offline that it gets clogged with messages ahah!
> 
> And don't judge if you see me posting a lot ;-; my new custom cafe shop is under reconstruction and gonna be moved to TBT Marketplace, so I need to earn bells elsewhere.  It got too much attention in Re-Tail for me to be able to keep up with it, and I don't need IGB anymore.



Ah good luck with the new shop


----------



## Jacob (Sep 30, 2015)

double


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 30, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I am completely outta TBT now
> I only have 2 tbt left (plus the donations) so I gotta get selling my FR treasure soon TT.TT



How much did you pay for the Pokeball?  you should've waited until the next game release....



roseflower said:


> Ah good luck with the new shop



Thank you!  It's still under construction, but when I get a little more done I'll show you guys if you want?
(For any of you who seen the previous, the ingredients section will be added this time~)


----------



## Araie (Sep 30, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> double



Donation! <3


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 30, 2015)

Hey guys! So I think I will test out a cycling town for a bit, I was thinking it might be a good way to earn a little TBT. What do you guys think? If you have done this, do you have any advice?


----------



## jiny (Sep 30, 2015)

Araie said:


> I'm only in middle school right now, so boring things for me I guess, and I bet the price is worth it.
> AND GIVE THE HAMMER TO MEEE! >
> Haha, just kidding. It's fine if you just want to sell it to someone or something.



Oh hey I just started middle school! What grade? I'm in 6th o.e

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blackjack said:


> Hey guys! So I think I will test out a cycling town for a bit, I was thinking it might be a good way to earn a little TBT. What do you guys think? If you have done this, do you have any advice?


I've done it a lot, and it is a good way to get TBT


----------



## Araie (Sep 30, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Oh hey I just started middle school! What grade? I'm in 6th o.e
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



6th as well, haha, but I never really do act my age.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 30, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> How much did you pay for the Pokeball?  you should've waited until the next game release....



Meh idk if they will do another release of the pokeball
the last time it was availible was through a raffle in 2014
its almost 2016 already and I dont think there was one for X2 or Y2 so who knows
idrc tho its better to buy now before it inflates yet again


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

I wish the pokeball had a nice background. it just looks iffy to me with a dull gray one, i wouldnt buy it honestly. Unless they had a master ball collectible with a nice background.


----------



## jiny (Sep 30, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> its almost 2016



I just realized that it _is_ almost 2016
Time flies by fast..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Araie said:


> 6th as well, haha, but I never really do act my age.



OMG SO YOU'RE 11/12?! I thought you were like 14 - 15!


----------



## Araie (Sep 30, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> I just realized that it _is_ almost 2016
> Time flies by fast..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



11, yes, haha.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I wish the pokeball had a nice background. it just looks iffy to me with a dull gray one, i wouldnt buy it honestly. Unless they had a master ball collectible with a nice background.



normally i hate the gray back ground but it kinda goes well with it


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I wish the pokeball had a nice background. it just looks iffy to me with a dull gray one, i wouldnt buy it honestly. Unless they had a master ball collectible with a nice background.



oh my god this is so true. thats why i never display mine


----------



## Araie (Sep 30, 2015)

piichinu said:


> oh my god this is so true. thats why i never display mine



You should be happy you have a cool thing with that. I would KILL for something like that, haha. I honestly don't care much about the backgrounds, though..


----------



## Jacob (Sep 30, 2015)

Araie said:


> You should be happy you have a cool thing with that. I would KILL for something like that, haha. I honestly don't care much about the backgrounds, though..



Yep I don't care much for backgrounds either!
I do love the sky backgrounds tho


----------



## Araie (Sep 30, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Yep I don't care much for backgrounds either!
> I do love the sky backgrounds tho



Yeah, those are always quite nice though! It would be cool if they did that background for most of them.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

Araie said:


> You should be happy you have a cool thing with that. I would KILL for something like that, haha. I honestly don't care much about the backgrounds, though..



i am happy with it i just dont like displaying it


----------



## Araie (Sep 30, 2015)

piichinu said:


> i am happy with it i just dont like displaying it.



Okay, suit it yourself then, haha.


----------



## roseflower (Sep 30, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Yep I don't care much for backgrounds either!
> I do love the sky backgrounds tho



Yes the sky backround is pretty!

BTW the friend request notification is gone now, you have to click a second box, and then "save changes", that?s complicated
Thanks to LeBelleFleur!


----------



## jiny (Sep 30, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Yes the sky backround is pretty!
> 
> BTW the friend request notification is gone now, you have to click a second box, and then "save changes", that?s complicated



You had to click their avatar and reject then save changes right?


----------



## roseflower (Sep 30, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> You had to click their avatar and reject then save changes right?



Yup, click those two things and then save changes, and it?s gone


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Replaying Xenoblade and i got back my favorite character, so happy to have her!


----------



## Araie (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Replaying Xenoblade and i got back my favorite character, so happy to have her!



Dang it, I want Xenoblade so bad..


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

Araie said:


> Dang it, I want Xenoblade so bad..



The soundtrack is so heavenly~


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 30, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Meh idk if they will do another release of the pokeball
> the last time it was availible was through a raffle in 2014
> its almost 2016 already and I dont think there was one for X2 or Y2 so who knows
> idrc tho its better to buy now before it inflates yet again



true, but this year has been the year of new collectibles.  wah egg back in easter, hammer and apple at the last big direct, fire motes at the fire fest, and now hhd with the achhd release.
Wouldn't be surprised to keep seeing the trend go with new ones and inflation for any giftables (although inflation so far hasn't been that bad...)



Call me Daniel said:


> I wish the pokeball had a nice background. it just looks iffy to me with a dull gray one, i wouldnt buy it honestly. Unless they had a master ball collectible with a nice background.



y'all gotta remember that a lot of them were made back when backgrounds weren't even though of XD


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

peoyne said:


> hahah! they were mainly all horror movies, so we watched the gallows, insidious 3, and the scorch trails!
> ..and i could not sleep after that ahahha!


Ahhh!! I saw the gallows!! I did not expect the ending to happen ahahaha XD omg XD and ahh I'll check out the other 2 movies you just mentioned!! And omg LOL I feel you ahaha I normally can't handle scary movies, but I can handle it when I'm with my boyfriend ahaha!



Araie said:


> Yeah, guess so, haha.
> The banging or whatever stopped now, so I'm good.. FOR NOW.. MWAHAHAAA.. yeah, I'm insane, aren't I..?


That's good to hear!! I'm glad you are safe omg ; v;



Lucanosa said:


> Good evening everyone.
> Please do not ask how my day was  thank you!
> How are you guys doing? *squinting from having to read 50 pages that accumulated over 1 day*
> 
> ...


Good evening Lucanosa!!! <3 And omg ahahaha yeah TP was super active today!! XD Pages were flying ahaha! XD



Defranco said:


> Good night guys. Take care Neester, sad to see you go. but its for the best. Have fun on your travels.
> 
> Im exhausted and have been on long enough today! Ill be back on when I wake up!


Good night!! Sleep tight!!  



Jacob_lawall said:


> I am completely outta TBT now
> I only have 2 tbt left (plus the donations) so I gotta get selling my FR treasure soon TT.TT


OHHH CONGRATS ON GETTING YOUR POKEBALL!!! XD



Blackjack said:


> Hey guys! So I think I will test out a cycling town for a bit, I was thinking it might be a good way to earn a little TBT. What do you guys think? If you have done this, do you have any advice?


It definitely is a good way to earn tbt!  I think you should go for it!! x] And  sorry, I've never done cycling before haha ; v ;



roseflower said:


> Yes the sky backround is pretty!
> 
> BTW the friend request notification is gone now, you have to click a second box, and then "save changes", that?s complicated
> Thanks to LeBelleFleur!


That's great to hear!!! Wooo!! XD


----------



## Jacob (Sep 30, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> true, but this year has been the year of new collectibles.  wah egg back in easter, hammer and apple at the last big direct, fire motes at the fire fest, and now hhd with the achhd release.
> Wouldn't be surprised to keep seeing the trend go with new ones and inflation for any giftables (although inflation so far hasn't been that bad...)


Well then I guess we will see!


Miharu said:


> OHHH CONGRATS ON GETTING YOUR POKEBALL!!! XD


Thank mama<3


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Araie said:


> Dang it, I want Xenoblade so bad..



I love it! Too bad the inflation rate increased so much, i heard its really expensive for the wii... But i snagged it at $50 before Smash Bros gave it popularity!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Well then I guess we will see!
> 
> Thank mama<3



LOL It looks like I have a son now  



Badge Pick Up for Alby-Kun! 

✧ 




```
[URL="http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?314036-Recruiting-Popsicle-Members!-l-Buying-Popsicles-l-Selling-Collectibles!-l-%26%238736%3B(-%26%235147%3B-%26%2312301%3B%26%238736%3B)%26%2365343%3B"][img]http://i.imgur.com/vJCpCAY.png[/img][/URL]
```


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> The soundtrack is so heavenly~



Confrontation with the enemy and Mechonis field are the best.


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Badge Pick Up for Alby-Kun!
> 
> ✧
> 
> ...



That looks really good~

Can't wait for mine~


----------



## roseflower (Sep 30, 2015)

Goodnight everybody, going offline now it?s so late here


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> That looks really good~
> 
> Can't wait for mine~


Thanks!! x] I'm working on yours now!! Btw, I forgot to ask, but did you also want an icon as well? c: {As long as you use the icon I don't mind making it XD } 



roseflower said:


> Goodnight everybody, going offline now it?s so late here


Night!! Sleep tight!! <3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 30, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Goodnight everybody, going offline now it?s so late here



Goodnight!  Cya later!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Goodnight everybody, going offline now it?s so late here



Sweet Dreams!


----------



## Hatori (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Badge Pick Up for Alby-Kun!
> 
> ✧
> 
> ...



Aww it looks so cute and nice! Awesome job, Miharu ^^



roseflower said:


> Goodnight everybody, going offline now it?s so late here



Good night, roseflower!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL It looks like I have a son now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMIGOSH MAMA MIMIHARU, You're too wonderful~!! ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> Confrontation with the enemy and Mechonis field are the best.



Those are good too, Mechanical Rhythm is my favorite battle theme to date. x)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL It looks like I have a son now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ASDFGHJKL;

who taught you your art skills?  ;-; my bad internet wouldn't load pics and now it loaded
and wow it's awesome


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ASDFGHJKL;
> 
> who taught you your art skills?  ;-; my bad internet wouldn't load pics and now it loaded
> and wow it's awesome



Huehue, the art was actually done 2 years ago by another person. I just asked them for permission to use the character.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Huehue, the art was actually done 2 years ago by another person. I just asked them for permission to use the character.



Oh X'D My bad!  But still ;o; Miharu's art is really impressive


----------



## Araie (Sep 30, 2015)

Yeah, wish I could have a awesome badge like that, haha. 
(Not dead today yet! )


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Aww it looks so cute and nice! Awesome job, Miharu ^^


Ahhh thank you!!! >//v//<



Alby-Kun said:


> OMIGOSH MAMA MIMIHARU, You're too wonderful~!! ;w;


HAHA LOOKS LIKE I HAVE 2 SONS XD And ahh I'm so happy you like them!! x] If you ever lose your badge, it's posted in TP's Gallery in the museum thread!  {Link to the thread is also on my OP!}




Lucanosa said:


> Oh X'D My bad!  But still ;o; Miharu's art is really impressive


Ahhh thank you so much!! jsflkds ; v ; I'm glad you think so!! Also omg I get so confused when people call my GFX art LOL Like I know it's a type of "art" but I prefer it being called GFX or at least to me ahaha since literally all I'm doing is using stocks/resources/fractals provided by other uses who lets GFX makers use them to make awesome effects on their GFX ahaha XD Credit really goes to all the amazing texture/stock/c4d/etc makers out there ;D 



Araie said:


> Yeah, wish I could have a awesome badge like that, haha.
> (Not dead today yet! )


Once you get a popsicle and reach 50+ posts on Tp you will!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Can I be the older son that calls you mother haru?


----------



## jiny (Sep 30, 2015)

I will get a Popsicle later

But what will I use for the render?!,!!,!,

Omg


----------



## Araie (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhh thank you!!! >//v//<
> 
> 
> HAHA LOOKS LIKE I HAVE 2 SONS XD And ahh I'm so happy you like them!! x] If you ever lose your badge, it's posted in TP's Gallery in the museum thread!  {Link to the thread is also on my OP!}
> ...



I will probably never have the funds for it. I'm like a buyaholic with TBT, haha. I'm still waiting to get the funds for a color change option.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Araie said:


> I will probably never have the funds for it. I'm like a buyaholic with TBT, haha. I'm still waiting to get the funds for a color change option.



Sell your candys for 2k?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhh thank you so much!! jsflkds ; v ; I'm glad you think so!! Also omg I get so confused when people call my GFX art LOL Like I know it's a type of "art" but I prefer it being called GFX or at least to me ahaha since literally all I'm doing is using stocks/resources/fractals provided by other uses who lets GFX makers use them to make awesome effects on their GFX ahaha XD Credit really goes to all the amazing texture/stock/c4d/etc makers out there ;D



XD I'm sorry!  I'm unfamiliar with the realm of digital art ;-; so to me it's all art XD ahah thank you though!  I'll try to remember that c: and *I like your GFX xD I'm sorry again

Also, are you raising a TBT family? o: Because it looks like it to me x3


----------



## Araie (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Sell your candys for 2k?



Eh. I don't know honestly.. all I know is that I have, like,  80 pears from a giveaway I did. And a sad, lonely orange. XD


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Can I be the older son that calls you mother haru?


AHAHHAA XD Looks like I have 3 sons now ; v; Where are my daughters ; w ;  Ahahah!! XD And go for it Son #3 HAHA  or Elder Son XD



cookiecrisps said:


> I will get a Popsicle later
> 
> But what will I use for the render?!,!!,!,
> 
> Omg


WOO! Good luck on getting a popsicle!!  And the render for the badge? O:



Araie said:


> I will probably never have the funds for it. I'm like a buyaholic with TBT, haha. I'm still waiting to get the funds for a color change option.


AWW!! Ahaha what do you like to spend your tbt on? XD Ahaha!! And ohh you could sell the candy set you won from my giveaway! B] Try auctioning it off! You should easily be able to get 1.5k + from that XD



Lucanosa said:


> XD I'm sorry!  I'm unfamiliar with the realm of digital art ;-; so to me it's all art XD ahah thank you though!  I'll try to remember that c: and *I like your GFX xD I'm sorry again
> 
> Also, are you raising a TBT family? o: Because it looks like it to me x3


Ahahaha no need to apologize at all!! <3 And yeah! GFX is definitely a form of art when you make everything yourself from scratch HAHA XD Even though I spend hours on gfx, I just prefer it being called GFX at least mine, since I tend to think your talking about the art drawn/render used in the gfx if you said "art" ahaha then I think you guys think I drew that and I'm like nooooooo XD 

It looks like it!! Hahaha XD I just told my boyfriend that and he was like "Omg stop adopting so many children!! XD "


----------



## Araie (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHAHHAA XD Looks like I have 3 sons now ; v; Where are my daughters ; w ;  Ahahah!! XD And go for it Son #3 HAHA  or Elder Son XD
> 
> 
> WOO! Good luck on getting a popsicle!!  And the render for the badge? O:
> ...


Random stuff, haha. Also, I'll be the daughter of a father of a grandmother of a 2nd cousin. c: 
Also, I do rather prefer having 4 things over 1, soo.. I don't know! TOO MUCH PRESSURE! *Curls up in a corner and cries*


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 30, 2015)

and the family keeps on growing =w= lol


----------



## gravyplz (Sep 30, 2015)

making a sig even tho i dont have a popsicle lol


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 30, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> making a sig even tho i dont have a popsicle lol


holy... your sig is waaay too big there xD


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Mother, can I have a Popsicle for diner? 
Also did not realize how close to 5k posts I am! My giveaway will be happening sooner than I thought I must plan!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> making a sig even tho i dont have a popsicle lol



It is, try putting it in a spoiler or crop it?


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

Araie said:


> Random stuff, haha. Also, I'll be the uncle of a father of a grandmother of a 2nd cousin. c:
> Also, I do rather prefer having 4 things over 1, soo.. I don't know! TOO MUCH PRESSURE!


OMG HAHAHA!! XD That's so confusing!! XD Uncle of a father of a grandmother of a 2nd cousin omfg XD
AWWW!!! Well it's up to you!! no pressure!!  



naekoya said:


> and the family keeps on growing =w= lol


It's getting bigger and bigger! Hahaha XD Hmm what would bae be in the family? XD



gravyplz said:


> making a sig even tho i dont have a popsicle lol


Uh oh!! You should resize your sig since it's over the height limit! I don't want you getting in trouble! Dx And Pshhh you don't need a popsicle to make a sig ;D XD


----------



## Araie (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Mother, can I have a Popsicle for diner?
> Also did not realize how close to 5k posts I am! My giveaway will be happening sooner than I thought I must plan!!



I shall be FIRST! 

Oh, I know, haha, exaggeration is just really fun.


----------



## gravyplz (Sep 30, 2015)

naekoya said:


> holy... your sig is waaay too big there xD



lol yea im trying to resize it


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OMG HAHAHA!! XD That's so confusing!! XD Uncle of a father of a grandmother of a 2nd cousin omfg XD
> AWWW!!! Well it's up to you!! no pressure!!
> 
> 
> ...



more like a godmother or a granny if you ask me!! xD AHAHA... or maybe an aunt .__. idk lol


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Araie said:


> I shall be FIRST!



Haha my 5k post will be my giveaway so keep an eye on that


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 30, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> lol yea im trying to resize it



yeah as long as the height is 250 pixel you good to go c:


----------



## Araie (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Haha my 5k post will be my giveaway so keep an eye on that



Okay then! Thanks for the info, haha!.. MWAHAHA... ahem. 
And nah, more like a grandma or something, haha.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 30, 2015)

Lmao when u start to support Fire Emblem!


----------



## gravyplz (Sep 30, 2015)

all done, and at 250 pixels exact ;D


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahahaha no need to apologize at all!! <3 And yeah! GFX is definitely a form of art when you make everything yourself from scratch HAHA XD Even though I spend hours on gfx, I just prefer it being called GFX at least mine, since I tend to think your talking about the art drawn/render used in the gfx if you said "art" ahaha then I think you guys think I drew that and I'm like nooooooo XD
> 
> It looks like it!! Hahaha XD I just told my boyfriend that and he was like "Omg stop adopting so many children!! XD "



XD Okay because the whole topic is just confusing for me and I don't even know XDDD all I do and consider myself good at is realism (irl art) so I have no clue about anything involving digital mediums

And may I be adopted into the family? 



gravyplz said:


> making a sig even tho i dont have a popsicle lol



WOAH massive sig!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Araie said:


> Okay then! Thanks for the info, haha!.. MWAHAHA... ahem.
> And nah, more like a grandma or something, haha.



I will be giving away more than 1 thing I can tell you all that! So watch out!
ill need to plan this out Better oh my gosh.


----------



## Araie (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I will be giving away more than 1 thing I can tell you all that! So watch out!
> ill need to plan this out Better oh my gosh.



No, no, it's fine! I won't even be like the first post I bet, haha. I'll just check it every 2 seconds is all. :3
Oh, by the way, gravy, the sig looks awesome!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Mother, can I have a Popsicle for diner?
> Also did not realize how close to 5k posts I am! My giveaway will be happening sooner than I thought I must plan!!


Pfftt you are asking for a popsicle for dinner, yet you haven't finished the popsicle you still have!!! XD
OHH EARLY CONGRATS!!! XD



naekoya said:


> more like a godmother or a granny if you ask me!! xD AHAHA... or maybe an aunt .__. idk lol


AHAAHAH OMG XD I say Aunt!! So you can be my sister B] Or godmother, godmother sounds cool HAHA XD



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Lmao when u start to support Fire Emblem!


Omg XD All these FE emblems though!! So cool 



gravyplz said:


> all done, and at 250 pixels exact ;D


It looks wonderful!!! Thanks for linking TP too!!! x] 



Lucanosa said:


> XD Okay because the whole topic is just confusing for me and I don't even know XDDD all I do and consider myself good at is realism (irl art) so I have no clue about anything involving digital mediums
> 
> And may I be adopted into the family?
> 
> ...


Hahaha no worries!!! XD And oohh!!! That's awesome!!! I can only do traditional art too ahaha but then again I'm not really good at art either XD

YESSS AHAHAH XD Would you like to be my first daughter?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 30, 2015)

.......Club Emblem lol for Fire Emblem Fans!


----------



## Araie (Sep 30, 2015)

I will probably be shunned for this, haha - I've never played Fire Emblem before! Is it good at all..?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 30, 2015)

Araie said:


> I will probably be shunned for this, haha - I've never played Fire Emblem before! Is it good at all..?



Its good especially if you like tactical games. Have you ever played Advanced Wars or Final Fantasy Tactics Advanced?


----------



## Araie (Sep 30, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Its good especially if you like tactical games. Have you ever played Advanced Wars or Final Fantasy Tactics Advanced?



Nope. All I mainly do is Legend of Zelda, Mario, Pokemon, and Animal Crossing. Not too exciting I guess.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2015)

Araie said:


> I will probably be shunned for this, haha - I've never played Fire Emblem before! Is it good at all..?



Hahaha no worries at all!! I've never played it either XD


----------



## Araie (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha no worries at all!! I've never played it either XD



Not forever alone!


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Thanks!! x] I'm working on yours now!! Btw, I forgot to ask, but did you also want an icon as well? c: {As long as you use the icon I don't mind making it XD }



Icon?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Beddy-bye time.

Night guys~


----------



## Miharu (Oct 1, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Icon?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh I just finished your badge literally just now LOL

And by icon, it's like a TP icon like what Daniel is using! c: 

Also night!! Sleep tight! XD


----------



## Araie (Oct 1, 2015)

'Night!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 1, 2015)

Araie said:


> Nope. All I mainly do is Legend of Zelda, Mario, Pokemon, and Animal Crossing. Not too exciting I guess.



Nah I love all those games too lol xP


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 1, 2015)

I was sent back from school today. And I was going after a two month absence, too. Rip


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 1, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I was sent back from school today. And I was going after a two month absence, too. Rip



LMAO......its happened to me b4 too


----------



## Araie (Oct 1, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I was sent back from school today. And I was going after a two month absence, too. Rip



Wait wait.. 2 months?! What did you do..? 

And oh, you're right, pretty much everyone plays those games, haha.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 1, 2015)

Badge Pick-Up for Blackjack c:

✧ 




```
[URL="http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?314036-Recruiting-Popsicle-Members!-l-Buying-Popsicles-l-Selling-Collectibles!-l-%26%238736%3B(-%26%235147%3B-%26%2312301%3B%26%238736%3B)%26%2365343%3B"][img]http://i.imgur.com/AGOtLEw.png[/img][/URL]
```
​


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 1, 2015)

Araie said:


> Wait wait.. 2 months?! What did you do..?
> 
> And oh, you're right, pretty much everyone plays those games, haha.



Nothing xD I just don't go that often because I find studying at home much much more easier and convenient cx

- - - Post Merge - - -

I play so many kinds of games, I can't even count ;u;


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 1, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Nothing xD I just don't go that often because I find studying at home much much more easier and convenient cx
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I play so many kinds of games, I can't even count ;u;



Same. 

@Miharu would I be able to use my Pps for a new TP badge? Also would I be able to even use it or do I have to be a official TP member?


----------



## Araie (Oct 1, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Nothing xD I just don't go that often because I find studying at home much much more easier and convenient cx
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I play so many kinds of games, I can't even count ;u;



So, are you, like, homeschooled or something then..? Sorry, I'm just probably being idiotic, haha.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 1, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Same.
> 
> @Miharu would I be able to use my Pps for a new TP badge? Also would I be able to even use it or do I have to be a official TP member?



You'll need to be on the Official TP Roster to use it c: {Or you can use the badge I made for everyone } I'm thinking of making a certain set of badges and letting you guys choose from them while Official TP members can choose the renders they'll like XD


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 1, 2015)

Araie said:


> So, are you, like, homeschooled or something then..? Sorry, I'm just probably being idiotic, haha.



Ah no, I study by myself xD Like I just miss school, you know? I'm supposed to go but I don't because it's easier this way.

I'm also a pre med student, you see, so things are way too hectic for me.


----------



## Araie (Oct 1, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Ah no, I study by myself xD Like I just miss school, you know? I'm supposed to go but I don't because it's easier this way.
> 
> I'm also a pre med student, you see, so things are way too hectic for me.



Ah, okay, I see.  
Well, I'm actually going to sleep for once, haha. 'Night!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> You'll need to be on the Official TP Roster to use it c: {Or you can use the badge I made for everyone } I'm thinking of making a certain set of badges and letting you guys choose from them while Official TP members can choose the renders they'll like XD



Dx lol hopefully FR starts up soon for registration so I can play and try to sell the stuff for tbt. I also got to wait for like 3 more raffles b4 I can enter again. Unless I can use my pps to buy an entry but I doubt that. Dx why is tbt so hard to make lol.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 1, 2015)

Araie said:


> Ah, okay, I see.
> Well, I'm actually going to sleep for once, haha. 'Night!



Yeah sorry I'm weird xD

Night ^^


----------



## Miharu (Oct 1, 2015)

Araie said:


> Ah, okay, I see.
> Well, I'm actually going to sleep for once, haha. 'Night!


Good night!!!  Sleep tight! 



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Dx lol hopefully FR starts up soon for registration so I can play and try to sell the stuff for tbt. I also got to wait for like 3 more raffles b4 I can enter again. Unless I can use my pps to buy an entry but I doubt that. Dx why is tbt so hard to make lol.


Yeah ; v; Sorry!! And awww!! Hopefully Registration opens up soon so you can earn tbt from there!! XD



Aerate said:


> Yeah sorry I'm weird xD
> 
> Night ^^


Weird = Good ;D Better weird and fun than boring! hahaha XD


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Weird = Good ;D Better weird and fun than boring! hahaha XD



LOL yeah that's true though XD can't match your levels though lol

How are you c:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 1, 2015)

Damn Im such a nerd......roleplaying lol. xP


----------



## Miharu (Oct 1, 2015)

Aerate said:


> LOL yeah that's true though XD can't match your levels though lol
> 
> How are you c:



Whhaatt ahahah how weird am I? 

I'm doing great!! Just a little tired!! I'm hoping to get all these TP requests done tonight XD

How are you doing? c:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 1, 2015)

Ok now I want some candy lol xP


----------



## Miharu (Oct 1, 2015)

Icon pick up for cookiecrisps! c:





​





D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ok now I want some candy lol xP



Get someee!! Hahah XD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 1, 2015)

I want a lollipop!...i have none ;_; curse you gaius and grey. You always have a lollipop in ur mouth


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Whhaatt ahahah how weird am I?
> 
> I'm doing great!! Just a little tired!! I'm hoping to get all these TP requests done tonight XD
> 
> How are you doing? c:



OH I was talking about how cool you are xD Weird works too, though, in a good way I guess 

Omg same! Living off 2 hours of sleep, I need to nap ;u; what kind of requests? C:

I'm doing okay, just tired xD Watching this one episode of Persona 4: The Anime haha.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 1, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I want a lollipop!...i have none ;_; curse you gaius and grey. You always have a lollipop in ur mouth


Awww!! :c Maybe you can get one at the store when you head over there! 



Aerate said:


> OH I was talking about how cool you are xD Weird works too, though, in a good way I guess
> 
> Omg same! Living off 2 hours of sleep, I need to nap ;u; what kind of requests? C:
> 
> I'm doing okay, just tired xD Watching this one episode of Persona 4: The Anime haha.


OH LOOL Ahahaha thanks!! XD

WHHAATTT go to sleep!! Omg XD What time is it over there? XD 
Also I just finished the 2 badge requests, that 1 icon request, and now working on my last icon request, then I'll be doing a banner I need to make for a friend ahahaha then I'll be done with all of TP's/TBT's GFX requests

THENNN I need to work on like 20+ breeding card requests for Flight Rising rip
I have a few finished, but I just got more requests in ahahaha save me


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Awww!! :c Maybe you can get one at the store when you head over there!
> 
> 
> OH LOOL Ahahaha thanks!! XD
> ...



.....;-; my mom wont take me to go get a lollipop.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 1, 2015)

OH WAIT I forgot to add the text LOL brb


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Awww!! :c Maybe you can get one at the store when you head over there!
> 
> 
> OH LOOL Ahahaha thanks!! XD
> ...



Yeah I'm doing that xD it's almost 11 am here haha.

HOLY HELL omg that's a lot ;u; I used to do so much of this stuff, lately I barely have any motivation xD what programs do you use??


----------



## Miharu (Oct 1, 2015)

Icon Pick-Up for D3ath c:




​




Aerate said:


> Yeah I'm doing that xD it's almost 11 am here haha.
> 
> HOLY HELL omg that's a lot ;u; I used to do so much of this stuff, lately I barely have any motivation xD what programs do you use??



OH WOW XD Wait you've been up all night?? XD It's 10:21pm here ahaha!

I counted a total of 37 requests on FR ahahaha!! XD The program I use now is PS XD I used to use GIMP all my life though ahahah!! XD It's fun making GFX though so I have no complaints unless I'm on a time limit XD


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Icon Pick-Up for D3ath c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not all night xD I was up until 5 am and had to wake up at 7 am for school. I was late though so I wasn't allowed to enter xD so here we are~

Ahhhh I remember the days, I suddenly feel like doing GFX again ;u; I've never actually used GIMP xD I used to use Paint.NET when I started and then switched to Photoshop three years ago c: but that really is a lot of requests xD that explains how you're so good at it!!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 1, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Not all night xD I was up until 5 am and had to wake up at 7 am for school. I was late though so I wasn't allowed to enter xD so here we are~
> 
> Ahhhh I remember the days, I suddenly feel like doing GFX again ;u; I've never actually used GIMP xD I used to use Paint.NET when I started and then switched to Photoshop three years ago c: but that really is a lot of requests xD that explains how you're so good at it!!



AWW!!! ; __ ; Yeah you definitely need a nap!! And gah! D: that sucks!! ; v;

AHHH you should!! I would love to see some GFX from you!! XD Ahh GIMP was like my soulmate ahahaha I've been using GIMP since I was like 12-13 years old XD I just recently switched to PS ahaha!! And ahhh thank you!!! I still have so much more to learn though!!! ; v; 

I'm almost done with this banner!!! I'm just kind of thinking of what else I need to put since there's like an empty space that needs to be filled up LOL


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 1, 2015)

Good morning/afternoon/evening/night/whatever time it is where you are!

How are you guys?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 1, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening/night/whatever time it is where you are!
> 
> How are you guys?



Hahaha Good evening!! (Or would it be good night since it's 11:23pm here ahaha XD )

I'm doing great!! Just working on a banner request! c: How about you?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha Good evening!! (Or would it be good night since it's 11:23pm here ahaha XD )
> 
> I'm doing great!! Just working on a banner request! c: How about you?



I'm alright. It's 7:31am over here! o.o


----------



## Miharu (Oct 1, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> I'm alright. It's 7:31am over here! o.o



Holy!! You are up super early!! XD Do you have school? Or are you just a morning person? XD Hahaha


----------



## himeki (Oct 1, 2015)

It's 8:19 am and honestly I'm ready to collapse...I have no idea how I'll last until 4 :/


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> It's 8:19 am and honestly I'm ready to collapse...I have no idea how I'll last until 4 :/



Hey lmao I saw what happened with you and Piichinu....I was like o_o


----------



## Miharu (Oct 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> It's 8:19 am and honestly I'm ready to collapse...I have no idea how I'll last until 4 :/


Oh no!! D: How long were you able to sleep for? ; v ; 



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hey lmao I saw what happened with you and Piichinu....I was like o_o



Let's not bring that back up please and thanks. c:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oh no!! D: How long were you able to sleep for? ; v ;
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not bring that back up please and thanks. c:



....ok did not realize it was that big.....sorry again ;_;


----------



## Miharu (Oct 1, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> ....ok did not realize it was that big.....sorry again ;_;



No worries, just be more careful next time. Whether it's big or not, I'll prefer if any arguments that occurs in TP to stay quiet/finished once it's over. No more talks about it. I rather not have the topic get out of hand again. Thanks for understanding c: 

But anyways, how's your roleplay going?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> No worries, just be more careful next time. Whether it's big or not, I'll prefer if any arguments that occurs in TP to stay quiet/finished once it's over. No more talks about it. I rather not have the topic get out of hand again. Thanks for understanding c:
> 
> But anyways, how's your roleplay going?



Well I didnt make it but good just need more replies lol xP also going to sleep..........because of some suicidal thoughts well goodnight!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 1, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Well I didnt make it but good just need more replies lol xP also going to sleep  well goodnight!



Aww! I hope you get more people who'll roleplay with you! x] I'm not really good with roleplaying ahaha otherwise I would join! 
And night!! Sleep tight! c:


----------



## Miharu (Oct 1, 2015)

I'll probably be heading to sleep soon, so if I fall asleep, early good night/morning to everyone! c: I hope you guys all have a great day <3 

Also finished the last request for TBT I had!  Now I just need to get working on my FR requests ahaha!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'll probably be heading to sleep soon, so if I fall asleep, early good night/morning to everyone! c: I hope you guys all have a great day <3
> 
> Also finished the last request for TBT I had!  Now I just need to get working on my FR requests ahaha!



Omg!! I am in love with this profile work <3
I need one of this soon for myself!!! *0*


----------



## Miharu (Oct 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Omg!! I am in love with this profile work <3
> I need one of this soon for myself!!! *0*



BAAEEEEE!!!!! <3333 I thought you were asleep!! Hahaha XD And ahhh thank you!!! ; v; <3 Honestly I really could add some text in the middle!! Hahah I didn't know what else to add in that middle area, when I did try to add something it looked too cramped so I left it empty with just a few textures ; v ; 

Yesss I still need to make you one!! Hahaha XD


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> BAAEEEEE!!!!! <3333 I thought you were asleep!! Hahaha XD And ahhh thank you!!! ; v; <3 Honestly I really could add some text in the middle!! Hahah I didn't know what else to add in that middle area, when I did try to add something it looked too cramped so I left it empty with just a few textures ; v ;
> 
> Yesss I still need to make you one!! Hahaha XD



Dude.. I actually like it though! 
very clean cut and straightforward on it ;D
not too much going on, but just enough to catch the eyes!! love itttt <3333

hahah yesss I shall patiently wait in line ; w;


----------



## Miharu (Oct 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Dude.. I actually like it though!
> very clean cut and straightforward on it ;D
> not too much going on, but just enough to catch the eyes!! love itttt <3333
> 
> hahah yesss I shall patiently wait in line ; w;



I'm so glad you do!! I really like how it turned out too ahaha it's been a while since I've made one of these types of banners XD 
Ahhh I'm glad you think so!! <3

D'awww ; v; Thanks for being patient <333 Gotta work on my FR requests then close off my shop there so I can work on TP and TBT requests here XD 

So what have you been up to tonight? <3


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm so glad you do!! I really like how it turned out too ahaha it's been a while since I've made one of these types of banners XD
> Ahhh I'm glad you think so!! <3
> 
> D'awww ; v; Thanks for being patient <333 Gotta work on my FR requests then close off my shop there so I can work on TP and TBT requests here XD
> ...



Yesss my fav gfx artist over here!! ;D ahahah <3

naw don't worry about it.. I'm in no rush with that at all 
just take care of your customers first!! wooo you're on a roll girl ~

ah just finished watching this new K-drama that is just hilarious 
called She was Pretty
I think you might like it too!! c:


----------



## Miharu (Oct 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Yesss my fav gfx artist over here!! ;D ahahah <3
> 
> naw don't worry about it.. I'm in no rush with that at all
> just take care of your customers first!! wooo you're on a roll girl ~
> ...


Ahhh you are too muchhh <333 Hahah!! XD Ilyyyyy <3

D'awww so sweet!! ; v ; Thank youuu <3 I'll definitely make it up to you ;D

OHH!!! That sounds really familiar!! I might have seen the series on Netflix but never watched it ahahah XD I'll definitely check it out!!  Thanks for the suggestion!! XD


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhh you are too muchhh <333 Hahah!! XD Ilyyyyy <3
> 
> D'awww so sweet!! ; v ; Thank youuu <3 I'll definitely make it up to you ;D
> 
> OHH!!! That sounds really familiar!! I might have seen the series on Netflix but never watched it ahahah XD I'll definitely check it out!!  Thanks for the suggestion!! XD



Haha yayy! awesome I can't wait 
hehe

Oh it's actually a new drama... netflix only shows like the old ones xD 
but yeah if you go to dramatv.tv they should have it there with subs <3


----------



## Miharu (Oct 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Haha yayy! awesome I can't wait
> hehe
> 
> Oh it's actually a new drama... netflix only shows like the old ones xD
> but yeah if you go to dramatv.tv they should have it there with subs <3



OHHH!!! Yeahhh I noticed that LOL
Ahhh thank you!! I'll definitely check it out!! <3 What's your favorite genre? XD


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH!!! Yeahhh I noticed that LOL
> Ahhh thank you!! I'll definitely check it out!! <3 What's your favorite genre? XD



My fav drama genre is romance/comedy 
what's there not to like when there is love involved and it's funny at the same time too >w<
just makes it even better!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ahh ~ it's 5AM here
better go to bed now... bf is getting grumpy at me for sleeping so late
hope everyone has a wonderful night/morning! c:

ciao ~ <3


----------



## Miharu (Oct 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> My fav drama genre is romance/comedy
> what's there not to like when there is love involved and it's funny at the same time too >w<
> just makes it even better!
> 
> ...


Ahhh that's so true!! Hahaha XD 

Okay!~ Good night!! <33 Sleep tight!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 1, 2015)

Omg k-dramas lol
Nothin beats boys over flowers


----------



## Miharu (Oct 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Omg k-dramas lol
> Nothin beats boys over flowers



BOYS OVER FLOWERS YESSSS Ahhh that was a great one ahahaha XD


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> BOYS OVER FLOWERS YESSSS Ahhh that was a great one ahahaha XD



It was my first, and one of my only ones lol, but i loved it so much!!!


----------



## himeki (Oct 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oh no!! D: How long were you able to sleep for? ; v ;
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not bring that back up please and thanks. c:



Like, 3.5 hours?  Its just 1st break time (11:20 ish) and I'm already dying....luckily, computer science next period may resurect me muhaha!


----------



## Damniel (Oct 1, 2015)

Hello my peeps!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 1, 2015)

Morning all~ I hate school. T w T


----------



## Damniel (Oct 1, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Morning all~ I hate school. T w T



Hey me too! It feels like a Friday but it's not...


----------



## Albuns (Oct 1, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey me too! It feels like a Friday but it's not...



Just one more day... then all our struggles will go away, if only for just a few days. xD


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 1, 2015)

Tfw its midnight here in newzealand and the holidays


----------



## Defranco (Oct 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Tfw its midnight here in newzealand and the holidays



Happy Holidays! 


And good morning to everyone else!


----------



## himeki (Oct 1, 2015)

i kinda trolled everyone in my computer science class LMAO


----------



## Araie (Oct 1, 2015)

Oh, god, what did you do? XD


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 1, 2015)

Good Morning everyone! c:


----------



## Araie (Oct 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Good Morning everyone! c:



'Morning!


----------



## Defranco (Oct 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Good Morning everyone! c:



Guuuuud Morning1! lol put the one on purpose. How are you?


EDIT: If anyone sees this and they have any Golden Tools FT/S Lmk need them badly D: <-- in ACNL


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 1, 2015)

Araie said:


> 'Morning!





Defranco said:


> Guuuuud Morning1! lol put the one on purpose. How are you?
> 
> 
> EDIT: If anyone sees this and they have any Golden Tools FT/S Lmk need them badly D:



Hello hello! >w<

woke up pretty early today that's for sure! haha

oh if you need the whole set I have them o w o


----------



## himeki (Oct 1, 2015)

Araie said:


> Oh, god, what did you do? XD



well so we were editing a word document and then copying it into html, and you had to download it from the school server first.


i saved my original code back on the server and everyone booted up "[MYNAME] IS BEST" huehuehue

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> Hello hello! >w<
> 
> woke up pretty early today that's for sure! haha
> 
> oh if you need the whole set I have them o w o



*afternoon Naekoya! I'm just working on my sig atm c:


----------



## Araie (Oct 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> well so we were editing a word document and then copying it into html, and you had to download it from the school server first.
> 
> 
> i saved my original code back on the server and everyone booted up "[MYNAME] IS BEST" huehuehue
> ...



You, sir, are such a troll. XD


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> *afternoon Naekoya! I'm just working on my sig atm c:



heyyo! oh nice! :3
yeah I've been too lazy lately with my sigs... playing so much HHD o u o lolol


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Badge Pick-Up for Blackjack c:
> 
> ✧
> 
> ...



OOOOOO, DAMN! That looks AMAZING! THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## Defranco (Oct 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hello hello! >w<
> 
> woke up pretty early today that's for sure! haha
> 
> oh if you need the whole set I have them o w o



haha Yeah i gave someone my set, and Now I need tools for things and am left Tool-less. Luckily I do have the shovel, but nothing else. If you could help thatd be fantastic!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 1, 2015)

Defranco said:


> haha Yeah i gave someone my set, and Now I need tools for things and am left Tool-less. Luckily I do have the shovel, but nothing else. If you could help thatd be fantastic!



aw you're so nice ~ but yeah no problem.. your town or mine? c:


----------



## Defranco (Oct 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> aw you're so nice ~ but yeah no problem.. your town or mine? c:



Whichever you'd prefer. Im hopping on my Mayor now!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oh I just finished your badge literally just now LOL
> 
> And by icon, it's like a TP icon like what Daniel is using! c:
> 
> Also night!! Sleep tight! XD



Ohh, you mean an avatar. I would love one!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 1, 2015)

Defranco said:


> Whichever you'd prefer. Im hopping on my Mayor now!



oki dokie.. I'll open my gates in a minute! >w<


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 1, 2015)

Morning guys! Hows everyone?


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 1, 2015)

Heyyy! Ugh class was exhausting today lol. 

naekoya: do you still play League o:


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 1, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Heyyy! Ugh class was exhausting today lol.
> 
> naekoya: do you still play League o:



Ah, your in a different Timezone. It 6 in the morning for me lol


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 1, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Morning guys! Hows everyone?


pretty chilly morning, but all in all so far so good! how's your day going by? c:



Aerate said:


> Heyyy! Ugh class was exhausting today lol.
> 
> naekoya: do you still play League o:



oh man that sucks D:

and yes I do lol.

@Defranco sorry to cut you short during the trade!! >~< also the fc code on your sig was off by 1 number when I entered it 
I thought I was going crazy for a second, but luckily you had the correct one on the side hehe :3


----------



## Defranco (Oct 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> @Defranco sorry to cut you short during the trade!! >~< also the fc code on your sig was off by 1 number when I entered it
> I thought I was going, but luckily you had the correct one on the side hehe :3




Gonna get that sorted out now, thank you so much. Forgot about that d:


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> pretty chilly morning, but all in all so far so good! how's your day going by? c:



Not too bad, I am about to head to school, so there is that 

I'll cya guys!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 1, 2015)

Defranco said:


> Gonna get that sorted out now, thank you so much. Forgot about that d:



Haha yea! oh you're very welcome :3 good luck on your town!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blackjack said:


> Not too bad, I am about to head to school, so there is that
> 
> I'll cya guys!



Oh ok! Have a great day at school ~ laters


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 1, 2015)

Ah right, haha wanna play tonight? I don't like the new Login menu's music and animation :/


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 1, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Ah right, haha wanna play tonight? I don't like the new Login menu's music and animation :/



Oh I disabled those.. uh maybe if I'm not too lazy around that time xD
usually I'm just playing HHD or watching movies lol
we'll see!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha no worries!!! XD And oohh!!! That's awesome!!! I can only do traditional art too ahaha but then again I'm not really good at art either XD
> 
> YESSS AHAHAH XD Would you like to be my first daughter?



XD Yes, my mom has an art business (it's traditional realism) so she's sorta forcing her knowledge upon me ;-; my art is decent I guess but I still have a lot to learn XD

And I'm a guy so I'd be your fourth(?) son xD



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Dx lol hopefully FR starts up soon for registration so I can play and try to sell the stuff for tbt. I also got to wait for like 3 more raffles b4 I can enter again. Unless I can use my pps to buy an entry but I doubt that. Dx why is tbt so hard to make lol.



THIS! ^
I've spent over a year on here selling junk and posting like nuts and I've had up to only 1.3k tbt (buying a lot of collectibles and never selling isn't helping butttt....) I feel your pain.  Hopefully my new custom cafe shop will get more money ;-;
Besides that, llama trade on deviantArt for earning points to sell helps but not much... :/



Alby-Kun said:


> Morning all~ I hate school. T w T



Good morning, I hate it too e.e

How is everyone doing this morning?


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 1, 2015)

Woke up to a chilly morning lol 
How are you doing? c:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Woke up to a chilly morning lol
> How are you doing? c:



It's really cold here too.  I hope it doesn't snow before I finish moving XD
I'm doing great!  Just tired from waking up super early for two weeks in a row


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 1, 2015)

Good morning........why am I up this early in the morning I dunno first time ive been up this early in almost a year......also I feel like crap....im sick yay! My body is sore and I cant breathe good...


----------



## himeki (Oct 1, 2015)

i hate my life


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i hate my life



Same......but no personol stuff on here....if u want vm me....lol we already are xD


----------



## himeki (Oct 1, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Same......but no personal stuff on here....if u want vm me....lol we already are xD




nah, thats just me explaining what happened.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i hate my life



Me too, but you should be thankful you're alive.
There's people who die everyday and they aren't lucky at all


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Oh I disabled those.. uh maybe if I'm not too lazy around that time xD
> usually I'm just playing HHD or watching movies lol
> we'll see!



Sounds good! I'll text you on Kik xD 

I'm supposed to watch Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind today ;u;


----------



## Hatori (Oct 1, 2015)

Good morning, everyone. ^^

Made some eggs and bacon but I'm still very hungry OTL


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 1, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Good morning, everyone. ^^
> 
> Made some eggs and bacon but I'm still very hungry OTL



Good morning!
And did you know there's a bacon festivale once a year (i don't remember where) but I found it on a random internet search on bacon :3
They host bacon events, bacon games, bacon booths for buying bacon, bacon flavored bacon, etc.


----------



## Hatori (Oct 1, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good morning!
> And did you know there's a bacon festivale once a year (i don't remember where) but I found it on a random internet search on bacon :3
> They host bacon events, bacon games, bacon booths for buying bacon, *bacon flavored bacon*, etc.



wow i gotta get me some of that

And morning!

I actually did not know that! That sounds really cool! I'll probably get a heart attack but I mean... bacon!!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 1, 2015)

Hatori said:


> wow i gotta get me some of that
> 
> And morning!
> 
> I actually did not know that! That sounds really cool! I'll probably get a heart attack but I mean... bacon!!



Yes! XD it sounds so good (not as good as the deep-fried butter tho)

idc if I get a heart attack, bacon is worth it <3


----------



## Hatori (Oct 1, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Yes! XD it sounds so good (not as good as the deep-fried butter tho)
> 
> idc if I get a heart attack, bacon is worth it <3



wait what, a deep-fried stick of butter? 


I want more bacon now /sobs


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 1, 2015)

ello everyone

whadya all think about my lineup? I'm thinking of buying a topaz instead of the opal, but for now i kinda like it.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 1, 2015)

Hatori said:


> wait what, a deep-fried stick of butter?
> 
> 
> I want more bacon now /sobs



yes owo I'll get a pic of the deep-fried butter now~



The Hidden Owl said:


> ello everyone
> 
> whadya all think about my lineup? I'm thinking of buying a topaz instead of the opal, but for now i kinda like it.



;o; good but you should buy an older topaz~


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm currently in Graphic Design. I love this class!

How about everyone else? Any of you sneaking on to post from school?


----------



## Hatori (Oct 1, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I'm currently in Graphic Design. I love this class!
> 
> How about everyone else? Any of you sneaking on to post from school?



Oh, I loved my Graphic design class! I took it during my first semester in college ^^

I actually don't have school today, I have my Tuesdays and Thursdays off so I'm just finishing up some homework!


----------



## himeki (Oct 1, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I'm currently in Graphic Design. I love this class!
> 
> How about everyone else? Any of you sneaking on to post from school?



I was gonna take that, but they didn't let me OTL


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I was gonna take that, but they didn't let me OTL



I hear ya, I wasn't put into AP Computer Science :'(

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hatori said:


> Oh, I loved my Graphic design class! I took it during my first semester in college ^^
> 
> I actually don't have school today, I have my Tuesdays and Thursdays off so I'm just finishing up some homework!



Oh, nice. I'm taking the class in highschool


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 1, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I'm currently in Graphic Design. I love this class!
> 
> How about everyone else? Any of you sneaking on to post from school?



I'm school free since I'm moving

 the chores and helping out though make up for it lol


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 1, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I'm school free since I'm moving
> 
> the chores and helping out though make up for it lol



Yup, I recently had to pack up and ship to another house, about 2 months or so ago. This time around it is our house, we bought it, so we never have to move again!


----------



## Hatori (Oct 1, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I hear ya, I wasn't put into AP Computer Science :'(
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ahh I only took a simple coding class in high school! I would like to learn some web design stuff since a friend (or two) and I would want to make one! They'll probably do most of the coding anyway since I don't really know much xP


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 1, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Ahh I only took a simple coding class in high school! I would like to learn some web design stuff since a friend (or two) and I would want to make one! They'll probably do most of the coding anyway since I don't really know much xP



I also took a Web Design course last year. If you want, I could teach you a little bit (5 TBT per lesson.... JK I just want TBT :3

Also this is my 700th post


----------



## Hatori (Oct 1, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I also took a Web Design course last year. If you want, I could teach you a little bit (5 TBT per lesson.... JK I just want TBT :3
> 
> Also this is my 700th post



Hahahaha it's okay, I'm already as poor as it is 
I'll most likely learn from my friends or look stuff up myself ^^ 

And congrats!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 1, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Yup, I recently had to pack up and ship to another house, about 2 months or so ago. This time around it is our house, we bought it, so we never have to move again!



Yeah, it's like the 10th place I've lived in, and this will hopefully be our last, since it's being bought, not rented.



Blackjack said:


> I also took a Web Design course last year. If you want, I could teach you a little bit (5 TBT per lesson.... JK I just want TBT :3
> 
> Also this is my 700th post



Congrats on 700 posts!


----------



## himeki (Oct 1, 2015)

uggghhh i cant sell these


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> uggghhh i cant sell these



What are you trying to sell?


----------



## himeki (Oct 1, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> What are you trying to sell?



some primes on eden eternal


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> some primes on eden eternal



can't help, since I don't play.
Have you tried auctioning it or making it cheaper?


----------



## himeki (Oct 1, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> can't help, since I don't play.
> Have you tried auctioning it or making it cheaper?



yeah, managed to trade the mount for a cute dragon pet,  but I can't get rid of the alpha wings :/


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 1, 2015)

Hiya peeps!!! I've got a new da add if anyone wants to go see my FINALLY finished town 



Spoiler:  New DA


----------



## Albuns (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm aliiive! Hello to anyone here.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 1, 2015)

Sick.....hey everyone.


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 1, 2015)

Hello ^.^


----------



## Albuns (Oct 1, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Sick.....hey everyone.



Awh, is it a cold? Hey, Dark. How goes it?


----------



## himeki (Oct 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Hello ^.^



Hi gravy! I finished your order, and its in the shop! n.n


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hi gravy! I finished your order, and its in the shop! n.n



Really!! Omg thankyou, ill pay once i get back from doctors ^.^


----------



## Hatori (Oct 1, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hiya peeps!!! I've got a new da add if anyone wants to go see my FINALLY finished town
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  New DA



Nice, DaCoSim! I still need to visit some Dream Addresses but hopefully when I have more time!



Alby-Kun said:


> I'm aliiive! Hello to anyone here.





D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Sick.....hey everyone.





gravyplz said:


> Hello ^.^



Hi to all of you!

Are you all right, D3ath? I hope you feel better ><


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 1, 2015)

Jinx!i'm sick too lol, and its the holidays : '( also big thanks to Evvie for the amazing art of my lil nerd mayor


----------



## himeki (Oct 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Jinx!i'm sick too lol, and its the holidays : '( also big thanks to Evvie for the amazing art of my lil nerd mayor



ahahhaaaaa....nw!


----------



## roseflower (Oct 1, 2015)

Hello everybody!

I hope you?re getting better gravy and D3athsdoppelganger


----------



## Albuns (Oct 1, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I hope you?re getting better gravy and D3athsdoppelganger



Hey RoseFlower! How's it going?


----------



## roseflower (Oct 1, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hey RoseFlower! How's it going?



Hiya Alby, I?m doing fine, though I had not much sleep haha >.< 

How are you?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 1, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hiya Alby, I?m doing fine, though I had not much sleep haha >.<
> 
> How are you?



I'm doing okay, just writing up a boring essay that I had all week to do. Procrastination for the win... XD


----------



## roseflower (Oct 1, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I'm doing okay, just writing up a boring essay that I had all week to do. Procrastination for the win... XD



Ah, yeah essays are not too much fun, what?s the theme if I may ask?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 1, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Ah, yeah essays are not too much fun, what?s the theme if I may ask?



America's Top Social Concerns. And with that, I chose health care.


----------



## roseflower (Oct 1, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> America's Top Social Concerns. And with that, I chose health care.



Ah I think this is surely a difficult theme over there in America, (so I?ve heard.)


----------



## Miharu (Oct 1, 2015)

Good afternoon everyone!!  I'll be making some big updates soon! Just going to respond to some last posts! Hahaha XD I have work today so I won't be as active in like 2 hours ; v ; 





Blackjack said:


> OOOOOO, DAMN! That looks AMAZING! THANK YOU!!!!!


WOO!~ I'm glad you like it!! D And it's no problem at all!!



Blackjack said:


> Ohh, you mean an avatar. I would love one!


Sweet! Okay! c: I'll make you one soon! 



Lucanosa said:


> XD Yes, my mom has an art business (it's traditional realism) so she's sorta forcing her knowledge upon me ;-; my art is decent I guess but I still have a lot to learn XD
> 
> And I'm a guy so I'd be your fourth(?) son xD


OHH!! Yeah!! There's always room to learn  more! XD

AHHH I'M SORRY ; ___ ; jsdklfjdslkfjsld and LOL Okay I now have 4 sons : 'D Ahahaha!! XD 



DaCoSim said:


> Hiya peeps!!! I've got a new da add if anyone wants to go see my FINALLY finished town
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  New DA


It looks lovely ahhh!!! <3 Great job!!


----------



## jiny (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi people c:


----------



## Jacob (Oct 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Good afternoon everyone!!  I'll be making some big updates soon! Just going to respond to some last posts! Hahaha XD I have work today so I won't be as active in like 2 hours ; v ;
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cookiecrisps said:


> Hi people c:



Hi you two!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 1, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Hi people c:


Hii!! XD How you doing? C:


Jacob_lawall said:


> Hi you two!


AYYYEEEEEEEEEE JACCOOBBBBBBB Gotta talk to you on skype huhuhuhuhu
Loving your icon btw HAHA Doge <3 XD


----------



## Damniel (Oct 1, 2015)

Mother Haru and that weird kid Jacob I think your name is hello.


----------



## jiny (Oct 1, 2015)

Is Splatoon really addicting?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 1, 2015)

......I hate little kids....


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 1, 2015)

guess who almost passed out at the doctors (^*.*^)


----------



## Albuns (Oct 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> guess who almost passed out at the doctors (^*.*^)



What happened? o.o


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 1, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> What happened? o.o



blood test, haven't had one in a while and thought pfft just a needle
turns it hurts alot, and plus im already sick. like she took the needle out and i was like "oh is that it" and then i sat for like 10 seconds and suddenly like collapsed

- - - Post Merge - - -

long story short i'm weak when it comes to blood and needles


----------



## Albuns (Oct 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> blood test, haven't had one in a while and thought pfft just a needle
> turns it hurts alot, and plus im already sick. like she took the needle out and i was like "oh is that it" and then i sat for like 10 seconds and suddenly like collapsed



Ouch, did you started getting blurry vision and hearing static after getting your blood taken or was it instant?
And at least you're alright now, right?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> blood test, haven't had one in a while and thought pfft just a needle
> turns it hurts alot, and plus im already sick. like she took the needle out and i was like "oh is that it" and then i sat for like 10 seconds and suddenly like collapsed
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I hate blood test. They tell you it dosent hurt, you believe them until they stick it into you lol.


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 1, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ouch, did you started getting blurry vision and hearing static after getting your blood taken or was it instant?
> And at least you're alright now, right?



it was like instant a few seconds after i had it taken, and yea im fine now thanks lol, macdonnalds helped to fix me up 

- - - Post Merge - - -



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I hate blood test. They tell you it dosent hurt, you believe them until they stick it into you lol.



ikr, like they stuck it in and i was like oh haha is that i- anD THEN theY SUCK tH E  blOOD OUT LIKE A vAMParIC SHE-DEMON
and it hurts so bad


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 1, 2015)

dang that sounds pretty similar to me, but they took like 7 viles of blood from me though xD
yeah.. I fainted for a split second too I went all pale and stuff
wasn't expecting them to take that much tbh @__@


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> dang that sounds pretty similar to me, but they took like 7 viles of blood from me though xD
> yeah.. I fainted for a split second too I went all pale and stuff
> wasn't expecting them to take that much tbh @__@



se-seven viles! i only had three taken and that was bad 
how are you still alive *.*


----------



## Albuns (Oct 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> dang that sounds pretty similar to me, but they took like 7 viles of blood from me though xD
> yeah.. I fainted for a split second too I went all pale and stuff
> wasn't expecting them to take that much tbh @__@



W-what would one person need to donate 7 vials for?! ;A;


----------



## Miharu (Oct 1, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Mother Haru and that weird kid Jacob I think your name is hello.


Ahahaha!! Hi Daniel! XD How you doing? 



gravyplz said:


> blood test, haven't had one in a while and thought pfft just a needle
> turns it hurts alot, and plus im already sick. like she took the needle out and i was like "oh is that it" and then i sat for like 10 seconds and suddenly like collapsed
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


Oh no!! ; __ ; I'm glad you are feeling better though! I just can't stand blood and needles at all ; v ;


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> se-seven viles! i only had three taken and that was bad
> how are you still alive *.*



Haha! they had to take me to a room and let me lay down for abit... 
gave me like apple juice and stuff 
yeah.. they had to send it to different facilities for different tests etc 
least I know for a fact that I'm healthy and good to go XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> W-what would one person need to donate 7 vials for?! ;A;



oh it wasn't for donating blood.. more towards for tests LOL
cause my mom was bit worried how like I wasn't gaining weight 
also if I had any "disease" oh some crap like that pfft >__>


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Good afternoon everyone!!  I'll be making some big updates soon! Just going to respond to some last posts! Hahaha XD I have work today so I won't be as active in like 2 hours ; v ;
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thx so much!!!! Ahhh that feeling of completion . Now I can work on my badges!!!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahahaha!! Hi Daniel! XD How you doing?
> 
> 
> Oh no!! ; __ ; I'm glad you are feeling better though! I just can't stand blood and needles at all ; v ;



I can't stand anything to do with blood or needles or anything like that either lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> Haha! they had to take me to a room and let me lay down for abit...
> gave me like apple juice and stuff
> yeah.. they had to send it to different facilities for different tests etc
> least I know for a fact that I'm healthy and good to go XD
> ...



lol my mum did the same thing, she's worried bc im not gaining weight even though i head like 3 big mac combos a week
i had to lie down to but i only got water -.-


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> lol my mum did the same thing, she's worried bc im not gaining weight even though i head like 3 big mac combos a week
> i had to lie down to but i only got water -.-



whoa! haha nice I love big mac!! c:
but yeah I know what you mean ~ least my doctor said it wasn't really that serious of a problem 
probably just genertic from my family lol
really? they didn't have any like snacks on the side? bummer


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> whoa! haha nice I love big mac!! c:
> but yeah I know what you mean ~ least my doctor said it wasn't really that serious of a problem
> probably just genertic from my family lol
> really? they didn't have any like snacks on the side? bummer



ikr, yea the doctors there where really nice, but not nice enough for some apple juice >.>

- - - Post Merge - - -

so quick side note, have you guys reached the 10k tbt you need for a group?


----------



## jiny (Oct 1, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> ......I hate little kids....



Is there a reason for that?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have homework and it's so easy

But I am such a procrastinator omg


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 1, 2015)

Hiii umm I'm a doctor in training lol 

@Miharu I barely do art anymore but used to be so into it back in the day even though I wasn't that good at all xD here's some stuff I made:

A B C D E F

I just started watching Breaking Bad c: anyone watched it?


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 1, 2015)

EDIT: This is a bit dark, so I will remove it.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 1, 2015)

Whoops forgot to add something else to the update XD


----------



## jiny (Oct 1, 2015)

Can I enter the raffle?

I read the rules c:::: (alien)


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 1, 2015)

oo a raffle?


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> wait WhaT



Sorry, its a bit too dark of a topic to discuss here, especially since Miharu just posted a reminder to keep this a happy thread, so.... yeah 

BTW it doesn't affect me personally so, don't worry, but it is still horrible 

Do you mind removing the quote?


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 1, 2015)

^.^


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH!! Yeah!! There's always room to learn  more! XD
> 
> AHHH I'M SORRY ; ___ ; jsdklfjdslkfjsld and LOL Okay I now have 4 sons : 'D Ahahaha!! XD



XD Yes!!! And lol it's okay!  No worries! 
LOL I put it on my profile ;-; who even reads them tho



Blackjack said:


> EDIT: This is a bit dark, so I will remove it.



VM it to me please!  Or PM.  I want to know now.



gravyplz said:


> that is awefull
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> yea it is a bit dark



Can't be too dark for me  I'm a very dark person ahaha!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 1, 2015)

✧ Quest Logs are now up to date!

✧ The Quest Board is now no longer available, however, if you have any Quests suggestions, please don't hesitate to PM me your ideas! c: Please don't be offended if I don't use your idea immediately! I'll have them listed on a document and will use them in the future when I run out of ideas! <3 

✧ The Quest that was provided by Blackjack in the Quest Board is now expired!

✧ The Quest Log Dates are now deleted from TP's gallery! They were the logs that showed what date you finished which Quest/etc. I decided it was pointless to have and it took up a lot of space, so I decided that we didn't need that anymore. c: 

✧ Badge requests are now currently no longer available until further notice! c: I'm in progress of changing how the badges look. So feel free to request a whole new one once I'm done remodeling the badges! c: 

✧ Just a side note, but please try to keep TP a happy and fun place to talk at! If you are sad/depressed and need someone to talk to, please feel free to PM me to talk about it! I'll always have my inbox open for you guys. c: Some people feel really uncomfortable when depressing subjects are brought up and I'll like to make/keep TP a place where everyone feels comfortable to talk in at any time! c: Thanks for understanding! <3 

✧ The Donation Pool is now closing off the Popsicle's Donation Pool. All donations from this point on will be donated towards the Group donations! c: We currently need more donations towards the Group's Donation Pool since we know that once the group add on is restocked, it'll cost A LOT more than it is currently in the shop due to Justin's quote on our petition! c: Jacob and I are currently saving up funds for the Group add on as well! {I'll be reaching 4k tbt soon since I'm waiting on a tbt payment for my swirl c: We are currently aiming to have a total of 10k tbt saved up since we are estimating the group add on to be around that range}



Spoiler: Quote






Justin said:


> There's nothing wrong with this: It doesn't hurt for folks to show us that they really want something as long as they're polite about it like this thread. It does help for us to see if there is a ton of demand.
> 
> It's worth noting that if we do decide to restock groups anytime soon, the cost will probably be dramatically increased from the current price. The Group add-on was originally intended to be an expensive purchase which encouraged people to pool their wealth together to purchase a group for themselves. Obviously, the current price doesn't really accomplish that with how things have changed in the past 4 years.






However, please do not worry! We'll be opening back up the Popsicle's Donation Pool once we reach 5k donation in the Group's Donation Pool! {Also we'll still be raffling off free popsicles once we reach a big goal/milestone! c: I'll be giving away one of my own popsicles in the future, so please look forward to it!} Lastly, I just want to say thank you so much to those who have already donated to TP! We truly appreciate all your support and help! <3 You guys are all amazing and we are so happy and lucky to have wonderful members such as yourselves! 


✧ Raffle entries are NOW OPEN! <3 Raffle entries will be closed on 10/5/15 at 7pm PST time! We will then be drawing the winner shortly after! Before you enter or ask to enter the raffle list, please read the rules posted on Jacob's OP!​


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 1, 2015)

Sign me up for an entry and 100 PPS for another!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 1, 2015)

if i open up my art shop, i wouldn't mind giving half of my tbt to this fund  ^.^


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> if i open up my art shop, i wouldn't mind giving half of my tbt to this fund  ^.^



Good idea! I might donate some of my earnings when I finally open up my cycling shop!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> so quick side note, have you guys reached the 10k tbt you need for a group?


Nope! ; v ; Not yet! But we are close to our goals! We currently have 2,629 tbt in the Group Donation Pool, not including the amount of tbt I have as well! c: I'll say we are more than half way to our goals! Jacob plans on selling some of his collectibles too to help with the funds! I'm trying to reach 5k+ for the group x] 



Aerate said:


> Hiii umm I'm a doctor in training lol
> 
> @Miharu I barely do art anymore but used to be so into it back in the day even though I wasn't that good at all xD here's some stuff I made:
> 
> ...


OHH!! That's pretty good!!! I definitely want to see you make more!! Hahaha XD 

I haven't seen it yet! XD



cookiecrisps said:


> Can I enter the raffle?
> 
> I read the rules c:::: (alien)


Yes you may!  I'll have Jacob add you to the list now! c:



gravyplz said:


> oo a raffle?


YESSS!!! XD More info on Jacob's Post on the first page! 



Lucanosa said:


> XD Yes!!! And lol it's okay!  No worries!
> LOL I put it on my profile ;-; who even reads them tho


LOL Yeahhh ahaha!! I never read profiles XD They are so plain ahaha I wish we were able to decorate it more to make it look more appealing! ;D



Blackjack said:


> Sign me up for an entry and 100 PPS for another!


Woo!! Alright! I'll let Jacob know!


----------



## Jacob (Oct 1, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Sign me up for an entry and 100 PPS for another!


I added you in twice!


gravyplz said:


> if i open up my art shop, i wouldn't mind giving half of my tbt to this fund  ^.^


That would be AMAZING! Thank you! <3


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 1, 2015)

i was thinking of making a shop for scribbles, as my detailed drawings, like my banner, take like 3 hours >.> for like 450 tbt

- - - Post Merge - - -

and a huge discount for team popsicle members ^.^


----------



## jiny (Oct 1, 2015)

Can I enter the raffle? And I don't know how much pps I have so Idk if I can enter twice

Actually never mind about entering I just want to know if I enter again with pps


----------



## Jacob (Oct 1, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Can I enter the raffle? And I don't know how much pps I have so Idk if I can enter twice



I added you in c:


----------



## Miharu (Oct 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> if i open up my art shop, i wouldn't mind giving half of my tbt to this fund  ^.^


Ahhh thank you so very much!! ; v; That's so kind of you!! We really appreciate that! > v<



Blackjack said:


> Good idea! I might donate some of my earnings when I finally open up my cycling shop!


Ahhh you guys are too sweet!! ;v ; Thank you!!



gravyplz said:


> i was thinking of making a shop for scribbles, as my detailed drawings, like my banner, take like 3 hours >.> for like 450 tbt
> 
> and a huge discount for team popsicle members ^.^


OHH! That sounds great!! Maybe you could try an auction first unless you know the set prices for your art!  

And d'awww that's so sweet of you!! Thank you so much again! x]



cookiecrisps said:


> Can I enter the raffle? And I don't know how much pps I have so Idk if I can enter twice
> 
> Actually never mind about entering I just want to know if I enter again with pps



Wait so do you want to enter, or do you not want to enter? XD Also to check the amount of pps you have, you just need to check your Quest Roster!  I checked for you, and you do have enough to purchase an extra entry. The cost is 100 pps (You can find the extra entries in the "reward" section to see the price and limit.)


----------



## jiny (Oct 1, 2015)

Ah okay, then I would like to enter twice!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 1, 2015)

if they are just scribbles they wouldn't be much , and yea an auction sounds like a great idea!
maybe i can call it "gravy's scribble station" lol


----------



## jiny (Oct 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> if they are just scribbles they wouldn't be much , and yea an auction sounds like a great idea!
> maybe i can call it "gravy's scribble station" lol



aw that's a cute name! you should use it


----------



## Miharu (Oct 1, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Ah okay, then I would like to enter twice!


Alright! I'll let Jacob know!  



gravyplz said:


> if they are just scribbles they wouldn't be much , and yea an auction sounds like a great idea!
> maybe i can call it "gravy's scribble station" lol


OHH!! that sounds like a great name!! XD I like it!! Hahaha


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 1, 2015)

Ahhh so what's everyone up to c:


----------



## Miharu (Oct 1, 2015)

Alright guys! I'll be heading off to work! c: Talk to you guys later!! Have fun! 





Aerate said:


> Ahhh so what's everyone up to c:



I'm getting ready for work! So I'll ttyl! XD


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 1, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Ahhh so what's everyone up to c:



doin a lil art trade with mayorEvvie ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Alright guys! I'll be heading off to work! c: Talk to you guys later!! Have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



byeee


----------



## roseflower (Oct 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Alright guys! I'll be heading off to work! c: Talk to you guys later!! Have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See you Miharu<3

I would like to enter the popsicle raffle, can I trade in 100 pps for a second entry please


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 1, 2015)

woop woop popsicle in freezing


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 1, 2015)

2 raffle entries please!  one free and one for 100 pps :3


----------



## Araie (Oct 1, 2015)

MUST.. GET.. TO.. 50 POSTS! 
Oh, and bye Miharu! c:


----------



## Jacob (Oct 1, 2015)

roseflower said:


> See you Miharu<3
> 
> I would like to enter the popsicle raffle, can I trade in 100 pps for a second entry please





Lucanosa said:


> 2 raffle entries please!  one free and one for 100 pps :3



got it!


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 1, 2015)

I would like to enter the raffle if I may ^.^ And good evening everyone.


----------



## Araie (Oct 1, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I would like to enter the raffle if I may ^.^ And good evening everyone.



Good evening!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 1, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I would like to enter the raffle if I may ^.^ And good evening everyone.



Good evening!  How are you doing?


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 1, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good evening!  How are you doing?




I could always be better ^.^ You?


----------



## Hatori (Oct 1, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I would like to enter the raffle if I may ^.^ And good evening everyone.



Hey Lily! Good evening ^^ How are you?


Also, could I be entered in the raffle, please? 

Thank you!


----------



## Jacob (Oct 1, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I would like to enter the raffle if I may ^.^ And good evening everyone.





Hatori said:


> Hey Lily! Good evening ^^ How are you?
> 
> 
> Also, could I be entered in the raffle, please?
> ...



you got it!


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 1, 2015)

May I be entered in the raffle?


----------



## Hatori (Oct 1, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> you got it!



thanks man <3 

love that doge avatar too


----------



## Araie (Oct 1, 2015)

Jacob, you change your avatar too often, haha.


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 1, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Hey Lily! Good evening ^^ How are you?
> 
> 
> Also, could I be entered in the raffle, please?
> ...



Hello! And I could always be better ^.^ what about you?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> you got it!



Thanks man


----------



## jiny (Oct 1, 2015)

Araie said:


> Jacob, you change your avatar too often, haha.



you should see how often I change mine, lol
i think this will be permanent though, it's too cute c:


----------



## Araie (Oct 1, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> you should see how often I change mine, lol
> i think this will be permanent though, it's too cute c:



Yeah, I like the one you have, haha. Where is it from, if I may ask?


----------



## jiny (Oct 1, 2015)

Araie said:


> Yeah, I like the one you have, haha. Where is it from, if I may ask?



haha, all i did was search on Google, "cute anime 100x100 icons" and it popped up; it was too cute so I chose it


----------



## Damniel (Oct 1, 2015)

Jacob please add me to Popsicle raffle or I put curse on your family tree.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 1, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> May I be entered in the raffle?



yea mang

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> Jacob please add me to Popsicle raffle or I put curse on your family tree.



ohki


----------



## Hatori (Oct 1, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Hello! And I could always be better ^.^ what about you?



Awww, same here. Always could be better xD

Just doing some work right now but I'm almost done!


----------



## Damniel (Oct 1, 2015)

Heyyyyyyy Ex shrek follower.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 1, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> yea mang
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thank you <3


----------



## Araie (Oct 1, 2015)

Oh wow, haha. Thanks! <3


----------



## jiny (Oct 1, 2015)

I finally got to finish my homework!

We might go to Dunkin' Donuts later.

__________________________________

Might as well tell you about my school day!
I'm just going to tell you about my last period OMG, it was so funny.
My reading teacher put a video on idioms, and the video was supposed to be like, for babies. So she put it, and everyone started laughing, including me, at how dumb it was. It was super slow too. But there was this part where the idiom "A blessing in disguise" I forgot already), had 2 kids riding a bike. There was a stop light and one kid went but the other stopped. Turned out a guy came with his car and basically ran over the poor kid who went on the stop light. BUT OMG IT WAS HILARIOUS BECAUSE OMG IT JUST WAS.
the video was called Idioms - Easy for Kids.


----------



## Hatori (Oct 1, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Heyyyyyyy Ex shrek follower.



wow uh ok ex-brother daniel.


----------



## Araie (Oct 1, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> I finally got to finish my homework!
> 
> We might go to Dunkin' Donuts later.
> 
> ...



Checking that out right now, haha.  
Just finished it.. IT'S SO BAD. JUST.. I have no words to describe.. this..


----------



## jiny (Oct 1, 2015)

Araie said:


> Checking that out right now, haha.
> Just finished it.. IT'S SO BAD. XD


I know right? It's so slow and dumb. I laughed so hard at the "A blessing in disguise" because the car that ran over the kid could've been the guy with the expensive car Haha


----------



## Araie (Oct 1, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> I know right? It's so slow and dumb. I laughed so hard at the "A blessing in disguise" because the car that ran over the kid could've been the guy with the expensive car Haha



Meh, I bet they viewed it as "slightly bumped over", haha. Still just absolutely HILARIOUS though, haha. I honestly would not have laughed though just to be polite. Kind of like when I watched a local "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory" with obvious stage hands holding up the main characters when they were "flying".


----------



## Patypus (Oct 1, 2015)

Hey everyone! Sorry I haven't been around in forever... just started working full time so haven't had the time to play animal crossing or do much ;A; hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## Jacob (Oct 1, 2015)

Patypus said:


> Hey everyone! Sorry I haven't been around in forever... just started working full time so haven't had the time to play animal crossing or do much ;A; hope everyone's doing well!



Hey Patypus!! I have missed you!


----------



## Araie (Oct 1, 2015)

Patypus said:


> Hey everyone! Sorry I haven't been around in forever... just started working full time so haven't had the time to play animal crossing or do much ;A; hope everyone's doing well!



Hello! I'm a bit newer to this thread, so I'm not actually sure to when you left.. anyways, it's always nice to have another person to chat to.


----------



## Patypus (Oct 1, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Hey Patypus!! I have missed you!



awww I missed you guys too~ c: hoping to at least pay a visit to this thread more often even if I'm not active in the forums!



Araie said:


> Hello! I'm a bit newer to this thread, so I'm not actually sure to when you left.. anyways, it's always nice to have another person to chat to.



Ahh!! Welcome! Don't know how new you are either c: but nice to meet you! I've only been gone for like.... a month? or something xD not sure! but seems like forever!


----------



## Araie (Oct 1, 2015)

Patypus said:


> awww I missed you guys too~ c: hoping to at least pay a visit to this thread more often even if I'm not active in the forums!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh!! Welcome! Don't know how new you are either c: but nice to meet you! I've only been gone for like.... a month? or something xD not sure! but seems like forever!



Well, I actually just joined to this thread yesterday, haha, so I'm pretty new, but still familiar with most things. And I know who time can feel sometimes, haha. Sometimes it feels like a couple of days, other times practically a couple of years.


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 1, 2015)

Just celebrated my mother's birthday at a sushi bar <3

BTW does anyone want 30x Blue Roses, 12x Jacob's Ladders, and 38x Gold Roses? I am selling them because they need to go before I start my cycling town.

Each hybrid is 1 TBT each. If you buy them all it is only 100 TBT


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 1, 2015)

ooo id loove blue roses! however my internet sucks so my animal crossing always crashes online lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

also ive set up my scribble store, kinda worried my art isnt good enough to sell, but eh


----------



## Araie (Oct 1, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Just celebrated my mother's birthday at a sushi bar <3
> 
> BTW does anyone want 30x Blue Roses, 12x Jacob's Ladders, and 38x Gold Roses? I am selling them because they need to go before I start my cycling town.
> 
> Each hybrid is 1 TBT each. If you buy them all it is only 100 TBT



Happy birthday to your mom haha. <3 
I'm good though. I'm a bit low on TBT and I'm already distracted with ACHHD, soo.. yeah.


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> ooo id loove blue roses! however my internet sucks so my animal crossing always crashes online lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also ive set up my scribble store, kinda worried my art isnt good enough to sell, but eh



Hey, is someone doesn't like it, it shouldn't be an insult to you. It may just be their personal preference. Someone will love your art~!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 1, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Hey, is someone doesn't like it, it shouldn't be an insult to you. It may just be their personal preference. Someone will love your art~!


aww fair enough
i think everyone doubts their ability in some way, especually in art


----------



## Araie (Oct 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> aww fair enough
> i think everyone doubts their ability in some way, especually in art



For sure. Yourself conscious will never think that art you make is perfect or beautiful, but it really is. Each individual's style has something different that makes it awesome. But that's pretty cool, if you ask me, at least, haha.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 1, 2015)

Dropping by to say hi from work! (≧∇≦)b Also omg gravy your art is amazinnggg!!!! I am definitely going to order when I get back home (*?ω｀*) I would like to pay full price btw ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO OMFG PATYPUSSSS IT HAS BEEN FOREVER AHHHH I WISH I WASNT WORKING SO WE COULD CHAT (?；ω；｀) I hope you have been doing great!!! We missed you!!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Dropping by to say hi from work! (≧∇≦)b Also omg gravy your art is amazinnggg!!!! I am definitely going to order when I get back home (*?ω｀*) I would like to pay full price btw ;D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ALSO OMFG PATYPUSSSS IT HAS BEEN FOREVER AHHHH I WISH I WASNT WORKING SO WE COULD CHAT (?；ω；｀) I hope you have been doing great!!! We missed you!!



ok you can pay full price, but you cant stop me from doing a full on digital work instead of a scribble >:3


----------



## Patypus (Oct 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Dropping by to say hi from work! (≧∇≦)b Also omg gravy your art is amazinnggg!!!! I am definitely going to order when I get back home (*?ω｀*) I would like to pay full price btw ;D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ALSO OMFG PATYPUSSSS IT HAS BEEN FOREVER AHHHH I WISH I WASNT WORKING SO WE COULD CHAT (?；ω；｀) I hope you have been doing great!!! We missed you!!



eeee miharu~~~ c: I missed you too haha I always log onto the forums to see what my friends are up to and always see my feed flooded with you and jacob's posts! hahaha c: glad to see you guys are still working hard on keeping team popsicle alive and being super active! Ahhh feels bad that I get off work and you start work T^T but it's ok! We'll get a chance to catch up


----------



## Araie (Oct 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Dropping by to say hi from work! (≧∇≦)b Also omg gravy your art is amazinnggg!!!! I am definitely going to order when I get back home (*?ω｀*) I would like to pay full price btw ;D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ALSO OMFG PATYPUSSSS IT HAS BEEN FOREVER AHHHH I WISH I WASNT WORKING SO WE COULD CHAT (?；ω；｀) I hope you have been doing great!!! We missed you!!


Oh, hey Miharu!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 1, 2015)

Night guys~ It has been a long day, and I still have school tomorrow....


----------



## Araie (Oct 1, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Night guys~ It has been a long day, and I still have school tomorrow....



'Night! I'm actually going to sleep too, haha, so, yay I guess? I don't know, I'm awkward when I'm tired.. which is all the time.


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 1, 2015)

Araie said:


> 'Night! I'm actually going to sleep too, haha, so, yay I guess? I don't know, I'm awkward when I'm tired.. which is all the time.



Me too. I am like an old man, I get cranky when I am tired 

BTW I just broke 2000 TBT again


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 1, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Night guys~ It has been a long day, and I still have school tomorrow....


gnite!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 2, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> ok you can pay full price, but you cant stop me from doing a full on digital work instead of a scribble >:3



Omg.. your art is amazing!! o:


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 2, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Omg.. your art is amazing!! o:



aw ty ^.^

Althought i think i should upload better examples to the scribble shop tho


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 2, 2015)

got my first 80 in the bank for tp


----------



## Miharu (Oct 2, 2015)

roseflower said:


> See you Miharu<3
> 
> I would like to enter the popsicle raffle, can I trade in 100 pps for a second entry please


Your Quest Log is now updated!  



Lucanosa said:


> 2 raffle entries please!  one free and one for 100 pps :3


Your Quest Log is now updated! 



Araie said:


> MUST.. GET.. TO.. 50 POSTS!
> Oh, and bye Miharu! c:


I'm backk!! <3 AND YOU CAN DO IT!!! GOGOGOGO! XD



gravyplz said:


> ok you can pay full price, but you cant stop me from doing a full on digital work instead of a scribble >:3


AHHH SJFDKLSFJDSL LOL I don't want to give you too much work ; v ; I'll just give you a big tip and pay regular price 



Patypus said:


> eeee miharu~~~ c: I missed you too haha I always log onto the forums to see what my friends are up to and always see my feed flooded with you and jacob's posts! hahaha c: glad to see you guys are still working hard on keeping team popsicle alive and being super active! Ahhh feels bad that I get off work and you start work T^T but it's ok! We'll get a chance to catch up


D'AWWW!!! And yesss!! We shall keep this place alive for as long as we can!! <3 I'm always happy seeing you guys coming back to chat!! ; v ; I hope you are doing well!! And good luck with work!! I saw you are working full time now!! Work can be so tiring ahhh > v<



Araie said:


> Oh, hey Miharu!


HI!!! <333



Blackjack said:


> Night guys~ It has been a long day, and I still have school tomorrow....


Night!! Sleep tight!  I hope you have a wonderful day at school! I'll work on your icon tonight! c: Just got off work!



Araie said:


> 'Night! I'm actually going to sleep too, haha, so, yay I guess? I don't know, I'm awkward when I'm tired.. which is all the time.


Good night!! Sleep tight!! <3 Hahaha it's okay! Being weird is fun!  I'll talk to you when you wake up! 



Blackjack said:


> Me too. I am like an old man, I get cranky when I am tired
> 
> BTW I just broke 2000 TBT again


OHHH!!! Congrats on 2k tbt!! How do you do it? XD Hahaha!



gravyplz said:


> got my first 80 in the bank for tp


AHH CONGRATS!!! I just saw!! I'll be putting in my request once I come back!! Just got off work and now about to head out to get some toothpaste ahaha we ran out rip ; v ;


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 2, 2015)

Yaaay, a raffle! But I need 50+ posts to enter ;-;


----------



## Miharu (Oct 2, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Yaaay, a raffle! But I need 50+ posts to enter ;-;



You can do it!! 50 posts isn't hard to achieve at all!  Especially when you have someone to talk with!  You still have 4 days to reach 50 posts! c: So no worries! I know you'll make it in time!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 2, 2015)

OK, so I just tried to put some TBT in the ABD, but I accidentaly went on 'Transaction Log' and saw this:



> SuperStar2361 *withdrew 576.992 Bells from the bank



At first I was like 'wHAT' but then I realised that it said just under 577 TBT, not over 500,000 TBT! XD


----------



## Miharu (Oct 2, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> OK, so I just tried to put some TBT in the ABD, but I accidentaly went on 'Transaction Log' and saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> At first I was like 'wHAT' but then I realised that it said just under 577 TBT, not over 500,000 TBT! XD



LOOL Ahahah!!! Omg I can really see how that would be confused with 500,000 tbt!! Hahaha XD If only we had that much ahahaha!! XD


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 2, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> OK, so I just tried to put some TBT in the ABD, but I accidentaly went on 'Transaction Log' and saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> At first I was like 'wHAT' but then I realised that it said just under 577 TBT, not over 500,000 TBT! XD


LOL OMG my dream tbh


----------



## Miharu (Oct 2, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> LOL OMG my dream tbh



Imagine what we could do with all that TBT AHAHA XD What would you guys spend it on if you did have 500k tbt? XD


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Imagine what we could do with all that TBT AHAHA XD What would you guys spend it on if you did have 500k tbt? XD



you know exactly what i'd buy


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 2, 2015)

Name change,8 togepi eggs and donate 1k tbt to 200 users or 300users then maybe like 10ktbt here at TP


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Imagine what we could do with all that TBT AHAHA XD What would you guys spend it on if you did have 500k tbt? XD



I'd buy all of the gemstones, the peach collectible, the best mailbox add-on, a few user title colours, and, of course, a popsicle!

I'd spend the rest on either IGB or drawings, avatars and sigs.

Edit: And Felicity! The other dreamie I don't have yet is tier 5, so I can get her for free or a really low price.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 2, 2015)

Eh I'd just give it away to my friends when they need it; that's pretty much what I do these days with whatever tbt I have lol.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 2, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> you know exactly what i'd buy


Hahaha I do!! XD What would you do with the remaining then? 500k is a lot!! Hahah XD



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Name change,8 togepi eggs and donate 1k tbt to 200 users or 300users then maybe like 10ktbt here at TP


Ohh!! What would you change your name to? 



SuperStar2361 said:


> I'd buy all of the gemstones, the peach collectible, the best mailbox add-on, a few user title colours, and, of course, a popsicle!
> 
> I'd spend the rest on either IGB or drawings, avatars and sigs.
> 
> Edit: And Felicity! The other dreamie I don't have yet is tier 5, so I can get her for free or a really low price.


OHHH I wish we didn't have to pay for a mailbox for more mail space ;v ; And yes ahhahaha!! Art + GFX are always a nice touch!!! And ohh!! Good luck with your dreamie!! I'll keep an eye out for her for you! 



Aerate said:


> Eh I'd just give it away to my friends when they need it; that's pretty much what I do these days with whatever tbt I have lol.


Ahh that's so kind of you!!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha I do!! XD What would you do with the remaining then? 500k is a lot!! Hahah XD
> 
> 
> Ohh!! What would you change your name to?
> ...




Ive been wanting to change my name for a while now. I want to change it to Kage Kitsune my Oc you see in my sig and Icon. Too bad its so pricy tho.... ;-;


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH I wish we didn't have to pay for a mailbox for more mail space ;v ; And yes ahhahaha!! Art + GFX are always a nice touch!!! And ohh!! Good luck with your dreamie!! I'll keep an eye out for her for you!


The thing is, I really want her, but I don't want to get rid of millions of Bells just to get her! I've worked so hard getting half of my Bells over the past two years! ;-;

...Yeahhh, I earned 15 mil by myself, then traded some TBT for another 15 mil... XD

Luckily, I have a tier 2 villager in boxes today, so I could probably get some IGB or TBT from selling them.


----------



## himeki (Oct 2, 2015)

If I want to redeem a GFX reward, do I post the order on here or go to their shops?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 2, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ive been wanting to change my name for a while now. I want to change it to Kage Kitsune my Oc you see in my sig and Icon. Too bad its so pricy tho.... ;-;


Ahhh that's a great name to change to! I hope FR registration opens up soon for you so you can make some tbt! 



SuperStar2361 said:


> The thing is, I really want her, but I don't want to get rid of millions of Bells just to get her! I've worked so hard getting half of my Bells over the past two years! ;-;
> 
> ...Yeahhh, I earned 15 mil by myself, then traded some TBT for another 15 mil... XD
> 
> Luckily, I have a tier 2 villager in boxes today, so I could probably get some IGB or TBT from selling them.


Ohh!! You could see if they are interested in tbt instead!  

OHH nice!! Good luck selling them!! :3


MayorEvvie said:


> If I want to redeem a GFX reward, do I post the order on here or go to their shops?


You can just post which reward you will like to redeem here or PM me! c: Then I will contact the artist/gfx maker and I will have them send you their forms via PM!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahh that's so kind of you!!



Aw you think so?  to be honest for me it's just that some internet points don't matter to me at all, but making people smile does c:

I woke up so early today ;u; ugh I'm super sleepy (( oh well hahah. Just got myself a new haircut after like 3 months xD;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh um sorry for my negligence but what are these teams exactly for ;u;


----------



## KiloPatches (Oct 2, 2015)

Working on Quests: 

#15: Comment on my favourite snack
I like weird combinations. Like cheese and chocolate. But very specific things, like Swiss cheese and 70% dark chocolate. Mmmmm..... Or even, this being a POPSICLE thread, a favourite snack between classes (when I was very depressed and grieving over something tragic 2010-11) I ate fudgesickle ice cream bars (called Super Fudge) and a snack size bag of Cheetos. So delicious. Every so often I will indulge for nostalgia..... but it is VERY unhealthy. But I liked the cheese/chocolate combo flavour there too! 

#16 One Wish:
Many of my wishes are goals I can make a reality. But if I had one wish it would be to sit down with every little girl and be a positive influence in her life, no matter what socio-economic background she comes from. I fear for the youth of today. My boyfriend's sister is 13 years old, 5'11" (I am a short, 5'2", 25 year old), and she looks like she is 21. She seems like she is easily influenced by her peers, develops fast physically, obviously, already has a history of sexual abuse, her parents STILL use drugs..... I fear for her. I just want to be a good influence in her life, but I fear no matter what she will make her own choices, and like mother like daughter she will get into trouble in her teen years. She is a smart girl, I know she is better than that, but my boyfriend who is doing his Masters, and I, live like 5 hours away. There is not much we can do when we know we have surpassed all expectations set by his parents, and they are insecure we are better influences on her than they are, and so they bad mouth about us behind her back and be the "cool parents" and let her drink irresponsibly, etc, and have whatever she wants. I want her and so many other girls to know they are beautiful, and smart, and they have a bright future, and have positive influences in their life to look up to. 

#17: FAVOURITE POPSICLE! (This is all I had in my freezer..... hope this counts)



Spoiler: Sorry, its sideways....












#17: Favourite Game - HARD CHOICE..... But the one I ended up selecting is..... 



Spoiler: Is it any surprise to those who know me? Or my cats? Or my main town?











Thanks, guys!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 2, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Aw you think so?  to be honest for me it's just that some internet points don't matter to me at all, but making people smile does c:
> 
> I woke up so early today ;u; ugh I'm super sleepy (( oh well hahah. Just got myself a new haircut after like 3 months xD;
> 
> ...


Ahhh I completely understand!! ; v; And yes I do!! x] 

Whhaattt what time is it over there? Hahah XD I bet you are!! And ohhh nice!! Haircuts always feel nice afterwards x] And then it looks better after a few weeks ahahha!

And no need to apologize for that at all! XD And well if you are mainly talking about TP, we made TP just mainly for fun and for the love of popsicles ahaha I kind of have a popsicle addict B] Jacob was the one who thought of the idea and we decided to make that idea reality ahaha We honestly didn't expect TP to get a lot of attention so it really makes us happy it's this active! ; v ; <3 

But like the intro said, we are pretty much just a group/team who loves popsicles and the popsicle collectible  Our current goals are to earn enough to afford a Group Add on once it's restocked! x] Aside from that, we are just a fun little thread with lots of activity ahaha! XD 

I hope this explanation helped! c:  



KiloPatches said:


> -snip-



#15
OHH!! 70% dark chocolate is soo good ahhh ahaha <3 I definitely have to agree with you!! It's one of my favorites as well ahaha! As for cheese, I'm not much of a cheese person XD At least not eating cheese by itself (unless it's string cheese ;D) Like I love cheese in my hamburgers and other food, but I can't eat cheese just by itself ahahaha AND AHHH yesss Fudgesicles are just too good ;v ; Yummy snacks always make me feel better ;v  ; 

#16
I just wanted to say, you have an amazing wish : ') I really hope it becomes reality for you!! 

#17
It definitely counts!! Hahaha XD I've actually never had that brand before!!

#18
It's definitely a surprise to me!! Hahaha XD I've never played Skyrim before though!! XD

Also your Quest Log is now updated!


----------



## himeki (Oct 2, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> blood test, haven't had one in a while and thought pfft just a needle
> turns it hurts alot, and plus im already sick. like she took the needle out and i was like "oh is that it" and then i sat for like 10 seconds and suddenly like collapsed
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



im fine with blood but if you freaking stab me i stab you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

@miharu
Oh, cool! I'd like to redeem a gif sig from Naekoya! c:


----------



## Araie (Oct 2, 2015)

Alright, this must be done. 500k TBT? Popsicles. More popsicles. And maybe like a weird doll or something.  
Edit ~ 50 posts! Wow, that was fast.. anyways, I guess I shouldn't even enter though because I could never afford the prize.. that's just that I suppose.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> @miharu
> Oh, cool! I'd like to redeem a gif sig from Naekoya! c:


Alright!! I'll let her know!  She's currently sleeping, so she'll get back to you once she's online! 



Araie said:


> Alright, this must be done. 500k TBT? Popsicles. More popsicles. And maybe like a weird doll or something.
> Edit ~ 50 posts! Wow, that was fast.. anyways, I guess I shouldn't even enter though because I could never afford the prize.. that's just that I suppose.


CONGRATS!!!! And omg yessss popsicles are always worth buying!  Hahaha!!

And wait o: The raffle is free though xD


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 2, 2015)

Morning everyone! This is the only day of the week I am happy to be awake so early, because its FRIDAY!!

This weekend I will officially launch my cycling town, and will see how well it goes! I will post a link here when it is up, and might even give a TP discount


----------



## Miharu (Oct 2, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Morning everyone! This is the only day of the week I am happy to be awake so early, because its FRIDAY!!
> 
> This weekend I will officially launch my cycling town, and will see how well it goes! I will post a link here when it is up, and might even give a TP discount



Morning!! XD AND OHHHH NICEEE!!! Ahahah everyday feels like a weekday to me due to work unless it's Monday or Wednesday ahahaha!! XD

OHH!!! Good luck with your Cycling shop!  



Alright I'm heading to bed now so goodnight you guys!! x] Have a great morning/afternoon!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning!! XD AND OHHHH NICEEE!!! Ahahah everyday feels like a weekday to me due to work unless it's Monday or Wednesday ahahaha!! XD
> 
> OHH!!! Good luck with your Cycling shop!
> 
> ...



Night? Where the heck do you live lol???

Sleep tight!


----------



## Patypus (Oct 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning!! XD AND OHHHH NICEEE!!! Ahahah everyday feels like a weekday to me due to work unless it's Monday or Wednesday ahahaha!! XD
> 
> OHH!!! Good luck with your Cycling shop!
> 
> ...



*wakes up* aaaaaaaaaaaand miharu is gone.


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 2, 2015)

Patypus said:


> *wakes up* aaaaaaaaaaaand miharu is gone.



Exactly my reaction lol


----------



## himeki (Oct 2, 2015)

OTL MY USB CABLE FELL IN MY FANTA


but luckily i saved it thank gami


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> OTL MY USB CABLE FELL IN MY FANTA
> 
> 
> but luckily i saved it thank gami



Yikes! Good save


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 2, 2015)

Hey everyone.


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 2, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hey everyone.



Hey, whats up?


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 2, 2015)

Afternoon guys! c:
ready for the weekend again! lol


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 2, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Afternoon guys! c:
> ready for the weekend again! lol



Yeah, this week went by fairly quick, and I thank god for that lol


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 2, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Yeah, this week went by fairly quick, and I thank god for that lol



Haha I couldn't agree with you more on that for sure 
got any plans then? :3


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 2, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Haha I couldn't agree with you more on that for sure
> got any plans then? :3



Sleep, open up my cycling shop, and sleep


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 2, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Afternoon guys! c:
> ready for the weekend again! lol



yAAAAAAAASSSSSSS IT'S THE WEEKEND

FINALLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

I just really like staying off school and being able to stay up until 2am and sleeping until 11am or even 12. -w-


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 2, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Afternoon guys! c:
> ready for the weekend again! lol



Helloooo! 
I'm gonna be so busy this weekend... Dx so kinda but kinda not lol.
How's HHD??


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 2, 2015)

I went out to eat dinner with family today. I'm so full, ahhhh


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 2, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Sleep, open up my cycling shop, and sleep


nice!! sounds like an awesome day you planned out ;D



SuperStar2361 said:


> yAAAAAAAASSSSSSS IT'S THE WEEKEND
> 
> FINALLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> I just really like staying off school and being able to stay up until 2am and sleeping until 11am or even 12. -w-


I know right!! best thing about the weekends haha xD



The Hidden Owl said:


> Helloooo!
> I'm gonna be so busy this weekend... Dx so kinda but kinda not lol.
> How's HHD??


aw I see :c
it's sooo addicting!! *0*
like pretty much a fast pace game.. and you get to decor all different types of villagers too
which is awesome ~


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 2, 2015)

BTW TP just hit 9500 Posts!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 2, 2015)

naekoya said:


> aw I see :c
> it's sooo addicting!! *0*
> like pretty much a fast pace game.. and you get to decor all different types of villagers too
> which is awesome ~



it really is! some of the villagers i just unbox their necessary items and wait to remodel because i dont have the furniture i want for their house... unlocking everything is taking forever!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blackjack said:


> BTW TP just hit 9500 Posts!



ahemahem i have the 9500 post bwahaha


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 2, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> it really is! some of the villagers i just unbox their necessary items and wait to remodel because i dont have the furniture i want for their house... unlocking everything is taking forever!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



IK, but you didn't notice, so I AM the real 9500 poster MUAHAHAHA


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 2, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> it really is! some of the villagers i just unbox their necessary items and wait to remodel because i dont have the furniture i want for their house... unlocking everything is taking forever!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



ikr! yeah I love finding new items to add to my collection >w<
woohoo! lolol



Blackjack said:


> IK, but you didn't notice, so I AM the real 9500 poster MUAHAHAHA



oh yeah you did! nicee c:


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 2, 2015)

Spoiler: Plot twist



I had the 9500th post! MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!! >:3


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 2, 2015)

Hnnnnnnng I really need TBT to get this month's birthstone and it's taking forever to earn it all ;-; I don't want what happened to last month's birthstone to happen to this month's one.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 2, 2015)

CRI MARINA IS MOVING


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 2, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> CRI MARINA IS MOVING



Oh no! D: I'd be sad too if one of my dreamies was leaving.

It's a little weird how you posted that on the same day I have a villager in boxes. Luckily Flurry is one of the many villagers I don't really care about, so I don't mind her leaving. Now I'll have room for Melba or Felicity (and hopefully some more IGB or TBT as I'm auctioning her)!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 2, 2015)

Morning everyone!!! What are you guys up to? 





Patypus said:


> *wakes up* aaaaaaaaaaaand miharu is gone.


MORNINGGGG AHAHHAA!!!! How aree youuu XD



naekoya said:


> Afternoon guys! c:
> ready for the weekend again! lol



Ohhh gosh ahaha Weekends feel like weekdays to me rip XD Since I'm working most of the day ahahah!!! XD


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm going to sign the petition because I think it would be cool if we had our own group!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 2, 2015)

Morning guys! how are you all doing?
Morning Miharu
Im just about to wake up and finnish up your request


----------



## Hatori (Oct 2, 2015)

Good morning/afternoon/evening, everyone! 

Just got back from school ^^ How is everyone?


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 2, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening, everyone!
> 
> Just got back from school ^^ How is everyone?


Tired lol, couldnt sleep till like 3 -.-

- - - Post Merge - - -

And woke up at 6, the two dont go well together


----------



## Hatori (Oct 2, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Morning guys! how are you all doing?
> Morning Miharu
> Im just about to wake up and finnish up your request





gravyplz said:


> Tired lol, couldnt sleep till like 3 -.-



Morning, gravy! Aww, I can never stay up that late... I've pulled at least like 2-3 all-nighters in my life so far xD


----------



## Miharu (Oct 2, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> I'm going to sign the petition because I think it would be cool if we had our own group!


Ahhhh thank you so much!!! x] And yesss!! I hope we do get a group restock!! Then we can keep things more organized!! I already have plans of what I want to do and what topics I'll like to make for the group! c: 



gravyplz said:


> Morning guys! how are you all doing?
> Morning Miharu
> Im just about to wake up and finnish up your request


Morning gravy!! How did you sleep? XD And I'm doing great thanks!! 
And woooo!! Thank you!! I'm looking forward to it!!! Just for future reference, is it alright if I use the art you make for me in my GFX?  I'm planning on making a GFX sig with all the art I've received x]



Hatori said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening, everyone!
> 
> Just got back from school ^^ How is everyone?


Morning Hatori!!  Welcome back!! I hope you had a wonderful day at school!!

I'm doing great thanks!! Just about to go eat some breakfast ahaah!! How was your day? :3


----------



## Hatori (Oct 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning Hatori!!  Welcome back!! I hope you had a wonderful day at school!!
> 
> I'm doing great thanks!! Just about to go eat some breakfast ahaah!! How was your day? :3




Thanks! I only had one class so yes, it was wonderful LOL!

That's good to hear ^^ I just came back from McDonald's cause I had a coupon for that Buttermilk Crispy Chicken Sandwich xD (it was pretty good, in my opinion) since I hardly ever eat out


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhhh thank you so much!!! x] And yesss!! I hope we do get a group restock!! Then we can keep things more organized!! I already have plans of what I want to do and what topics I'll like to make for the group! c:
> 
> 
> Morning gravy!! How did you sleep? XD And I'm doing great thanks!!
> ...



I didn't have the best sleep , how about you?
Oh and feel free to use it in your gfx, id be flattered  alhough you may have to crop it.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 2, 2015)

Yaaay, school's over and I can finally sleep in, huehuehue~ The rain only makes things better! -w-


----------



## Miharu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Thanks! I only had one class so yes, it was wonderful LOL!
> 
> That's good to hear ^^ I just came back from McDonald's cause I had a coupon for that Buttermilk Crispy Chicken Sandwich xD (it was pretty good, in my opinion) since I hardly ever eat out


OHHH THAT'S GREAT!!! HAHAHA XD One class goes by so fast!! How many hours was it? XD Only 1 or 2-3 hours? O:

OHH Sounds yum hahaha!!! I rarely go to McDonalds now ahaha! I used to only go for the fries  Now it's all about In and Out for me XD



gravyplz said:


> I didn't have the best sleep , how about you?
> Oh and feel free to use it in your gfx, id be flattered  alhough you may have to crop it.


Awww!! D: I hope you get some nice rest soon!! And I slept pretty well! Hahaha I fell asleep at like 2am, woke up at 6am, then went back to sleep around 6:45am and woke up now hahaha! Weird sleep pattern XD

D'awww thank you so much!!  And that's perfectly fine ahaha rendering it shouldn't be too hard :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Yaaay, school's over and I can finally sleep in, huehuehue~ The rain only makes things better! -w-



Welcome back Alby!!!  And wooo!!! And oh gosh!! Hahaha I only like the rain when I can stay inside and sip on hot cocoa while keeping myself warm by wrapping myself around with a blanket x] However, if I had to go outside in the rain that's when it's a no no for me ahaha!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH THAT'S GREAT!!! HAHAHA XD One class goes by so fast!! How many hours was it? XD Only 1 or 2-3 hours? O:
> 
> OHH Sounds yum hahaha!!! I rarely go to McDonalds now ahaha! I used to only go for the fries  Now it's all about In and Out for me XD
> 
> ...



Oh thats good to hear, what time is it where you are?


----------



## Hatori (Oct 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH THAT'S GREAT!!! HAHAHA XD One class goes by so fast!! How many hours was it? XD Only 1 or 2-3 hours? O:
> 
> OHH Sounds yum hahaha!!! I rarely go to McDonalds now ahaha! I used to only go for the fries  Now it's all about In and Out for me XD



Yeah it does! Well, it was more like 40 mins long since all we had to do was present today xD so yup, prettyyy great ^^

Yeah it was pretty yummy! Don't worry, I actually don't eat out a lot (hopefully I don't get sick cause of this) but YEAH I ALWAYS ORDERED A LARGE SET OF FRIES... now I don't do that anymore xD

In-N-Out is awesome ^^


----------



## Albuns (Oct 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH THAT'S GREAT!!! HAHAHA XD One class goes by so fast!! How many hours was it? XD Only 1 or 2-3 hours? O:
> 
> OHH Sounds yum hahaha!!! I rarely go to McDonalds now ahaha! I used to only go for the fries  Now it's all about In and Out for me XD
> 
> ...



Hehe, that's me right now, except I'm sipping root beer. xD Mm, I feel a little sleepy... but I don't wanna sleep now, I feel like I'd mess up my sleep schedule that way. ;3;


----------



## Miharu (Oct 2, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Oh thats good to hear, what time is it where you are?


It's currently 12:25pm! My timezone is PST!  What's your timezone?



Hatori said:


> Yeah it does! Well, it was more like 40 mins long since all we had to do was present today xD so yup, prettyyy great ^^
> 
> Yeah it was pretty yummy! Don't worry, I actually don't eat out a lot (hopefully I don't get sick cause of this) but YEAH I ALWAYS ORDERED A LARGE SET OF FRIES... now I don't do that anymore xD
> 
> In-N-Out is awesome ^^


OHHH That's great!!! I love college <3 Only thing that sucks is the price ahaha but it's towards your future so it's worth it if you take classes that you need/want to do XD

That's great to hear!! (AWW!! I hope you don't get sick!! ; A ; ) AHAHA IKR?? Oh gosh I can't order large since I can't finish all those fries ahaha XDAnd yeah I don't do that anymore now! Hahaha

Yesss it isss <3 Best Burger and fries place in my town ahahha! Well fast food wise xD Best burgers and fries would have to go to Red Robins XD



Alby-Kun said:


> Hehe, that's me right now, except I'm sipping root beer. xD Mm, I feel a little sleepy... but I don't wanna sleep now, I feel like I'd mess up my sleep schedule that way. ;3;


OHH!!! Turn it into a root beer float!! Hahaha XD
Awww!! Try taking a short nap maybe? XD


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 2, 2015)

Im in NZST (i think) its 8:30 here


----------



## Albuns (Oct 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> It's currently 12:25pm! My timezone is PST!  What's your timezone?
> 
> 
> OHHH That's great!!! I love college <3 Only thing that sucks is the price ahaha but it's towards your future so it's worth it if you take classes that you need/want to do XD
> ...



It's nearly impossible for me at home for some reason, I'm fine with sleeping in school, but I can't manage at home without rolling around in bed for half an hour. xD
Oh ya, how was your day, Mama Mimi? :3


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 2, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Yeah it does! Well, it was more like 40 mins long since all we had to do was present today xD so yup, prettyyy great ^^
> 
> Yeah it was pretty yummy! Don't worry, I actually don't eat out a lot (hopefully I don't get sick cause of this) but YEAH I ALWAYS ORDERED A LARGE SET OF FRIES... now I don't do that anymore xD
> 
> In-N-Out is awesome ^^


I have never even heard of In-N-Out before... And I didn't even know McDonald's have sandwiches! XD

My mum always gets me and my brother a Big Mac with fries/chips (I always call 'em chips) and a drink whenever she gets us stuff from there, while my sisters have Happy Meals.

Their chips are sooooooooo good!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 2, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> I have never even heard of In-N-Out before... And I didn't even know McDonald's have sandwiches! XD
> 
> My mum always gets me and my brother a Big Mac with fries/chips (I always call 'em chips) and a drink whenever she gets us stuff from there, while my sisters have Happy Meals.
> 
> Their chips are sooooooooo good!



I had a big mac yesterday, i swear nothing beats a big mac, sorry kfc, sorry burger king


----------



## himeki (Oct 2, 2015)

Rip my weekend...I have to go to my grandparents house all weekend...


and be nice to the cousin

OTL


----------



## Albuns (Oct 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Rip my weekend...I have to go to my grandparents house all weekend...
> 
> 
> and be nice to the cousin
> ...



Is your cousin annoying or something? o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> I had a big mac yesterday, i swear nothing beats a big mac, sorry kfc, sorry burger king



Eh, I prefer me a nice Fish Filet. <3


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Rip my weekend...I have to go to my grandparents house all weekend...
> 
> 
> and be nice to the cousin
> ...



Omg all weekend! Im always having to be the good grndchild and go see mine, although my grandma is funny and ells me storys of her and her nurse friendstaking drugs from the hospital the worked it when she was young


----------



## Hatori (Oct 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> It's currently 12:25pm! My timezone is PST!  What's your timezone?
> 
> 
> OHHH That's great!!! I love college <3 Only thing that sucks is the price ahaha but it's towards your future so it's worth it if you take classes that you need/want to do XD
> ...



Yeahh, college is nice... but expensive. Like a lot of nice things LOL Yeah ^^

Oh man I always got those large fries but after a few years of not eating them, I realized how extremely salty they are ><
Never found myself wiping off the salt from a fry until today

Ahh I've actually never been to Red Robins xD My brother's gone there all the time though



SuperStar2361 said:


> I have never even heard of In-N-Out before... And I didn't even know McDonald's have sandwiches! XD
> 
> My mum always gets me and my brother a Big Mac with fries/chips (I always call 'em chips) and a drink whenever she gets us stuff from there, while my sisters have Happy Meals.
> 
> Their chips are sooooooooo good!



Ah, I really like In-N-Out xD Well, they call it a sandwich but what I ate was essentially a burger ahah
(They probably do have sandwiches, I don't know though) 

My siblings always get the Happy Meals, too!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 2, 2015)

Im not a fish kinda guy, but each to their own ^.^


----------



## himeki (Oct 2, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Omg all weekend! Im always having to be the good grndchild and go see mine, although my grandma is funny and ells me storys of her and her nurse friendstaking drugs from the hospital the worked it when she was young



Wow, your grandparents must be super fun. Mine are blannd.
And yup; the whole weekend. It's Friday, 9PM and we won't leave until lunchtime Sunday. It takes 3 hours to drive there .-.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 2, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Eh, I prefer me a nice Fish Filet. <3



Never tried Fish Filets before, but I'd still prefer some KFC chicken over a Big Mac.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 2, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Never tried Fish Filets before, but I'd still prefer some KFC chicken over a Big Mac.



KFC's pretty good last time I ate, but I stopped going to one ever since I found Popeyes. xD


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Wow, your grandparents must be super fun. Mine are blannd.
> And yup; the whole weekend. It's Friday, 9PM and we won't leave until lunchtime Sunday. It takes 3 hours to drive there .-.



Omg that sucks, and yea mine are pretty cool, although my mothers side is pretty boring. Lol so what are you gonna do there?

- - - Post Merge - - -



SuperStar2361 said:


> Never tried Fish Filets before, but I'd still prefer some KFC chicken over a Big Mac.



KFC is still dam good, but the novelty and taste wears off after the 4th peice, but big macs sustain the quality taste


----------



## himeki (Oct 2, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Omg that sucks, and yea mine are pretty cool, although my mothers side is pretty boring. Lol so what are you gonna do there?


*The Gathering*
Every year at the grandparents birthday they summon the entire family to their house to go have a meal at some "posh bistro" (if you count a chain but whatever) for basically competitive parenting :/


Thank god I have one of my computers...I wanted my desktop, but nooo, I can only have my netbook .-.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 2, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Im in NZST (i think) its 8:30 here


Ohhh!! pm or am? XD



Alby-Kun said:


> It's nearly impossible for me at home for some reason, I'm fine with sleeping in school, but I can't manage at home without rolling around in bed for half an hour. xD
> Oh ya, how was your day, Mama Mimi? :3


Really? O: I find it so much easier to sleep at home!! Hahaha School it's harder for me to sleep ahaha XD And aww!! Rolling around bed is fun ;D I've done that too where I'll feel sleepy, lay in bed, but won't fall asleep so I just end up rolling around and thinking about my life LOL

It's been pretty great!! What about yours? 



SuperStar2361 said:


> I have never even heard of In-N-Out before... And I didn't even know McDonald's have sandwiches! XD
> 
> My mum always gets me and my brother a Big Mac with fries/chips (I always call 'em chips) and a drink whenever she gets us stuff from there, while my sisters have Happy Meals.
> 
> Their chips are sooooooooo good!


Omg!! In-N-Out is delicious!! You should definitely try it!! Hahaha XD




Hatori said:


> Yeahh, college is nice... but expensive. Like a lot of nice things LOL Yeah ^^
> 
> Oh man I always got those large fries but after a few years of not eating them, I realized how extremely salty they are ><
> Never found myself wiping off the salt from a fry until today
> ...


Most definitely!! Hahaha XD
Oh really? I love salty things, so that might be why I've never noticed ahahah XD The ones where I live aren't too salty at all XD

AHHH You should definitely go!! They have delicious shakes, burgers, and fries!!! XD 



MayorEvvie said:


> Wow, your grandparents must be super fun. Mine are blannd.
> And yup; the whole weekend. It's Friday, 9PM and we won't leave until lunchtime Sunday. It takes 3 hours to drive there .-.


Oh gosh ; v ; 3 hour drive would kill me ahaha I just hate car rides! ; v ;


----------



## Albuns (Oct 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Really? O: I find it so much easier to sleep at home!! Hahaha School it's harder for me to sleep ahaha XD And aww!! Rolling around bed is fun ;D I've done that too where I'll feel sleepy, lay in bed, but won't fall asleep so I just end up rolling around and thinking about my life LOL
> 
> It's been pretty great!! What about yours?



'Twas frantic, I was worrying about a physics test all day and having to present a slideshow in History class. ;v; Luckily, I'm presenting on Monday due to time constraints, woo~ xD
Buuut, now that that's all over, I think I'ma just sit here and watch Overlord until I fall asleep. =u=


----------



## Miharu (Oct 2, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> 'Twas frantic, I was worrying about a physics test all day and having to present a slideshow in History class. ;v; Luckily, I'm presenting on Monday due to time constraints, woo~ xD
> Buuut, now that that's all over, I think I'ma just sit here and watch Overlord until I fall asleep. =u=



OHHH ahahaha good luck with your presentation!! Oh gosh I hated presenting in front of the class ; v; I get scared ahaha I just don't like it when everyone has their focus on you, it's weird and scary

OMG YES OVERLORD AHHHH I LOVE THAT ANIME OMFG AHAHAH!!! I'm really hoping it didn't end with only 13 episodes!!!! ; __ ;


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 2, 2015)

Hey, getting 50 posts for the raffle seems to be easier than I thought it would be... I've already made 20 posts including this one!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 2, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Hey, getting 50 posts for the raffle seems to be easier than I thought it would be... I've already made 20 posts including this one!



Congrats!!! I told you it was easy!! Hahaha XD We made it 50 posts since 50 posts isn't hard to achieve at all!! x] We just want to make sure you want to be a part of TP and active!  It's also really fun talking to others once you start chatting! :3


----------



## Araie (Oct 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Alright!! I'll let her know!  She's currently sleeping, so she'll get back to you once she's online!
> 
> 
> CONGRATS!!!! And omg yessss popsicles are always worth buying!  Hahaha!!
> ...



It is? Oh awesome! I'll enter then!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 2, 2015)

Araie said:


> It is? Oh awesome! I'll enter then!



Yup! So far 5/6 raffles has been free!  the only raffle that hasn't was because we didn't get enough funds in the donation pool ahahaha and jacob and I were really low on tbt during that time xD But the amount she had to pay was only like 600 tbt ish if I remember correctly, so it wasn't bad at all x] 

I'll have Jacob add you to the list now!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yup! So far 5/6 raffles has been free!  the only raffle that hasn't was because we didn't get enough funds in the donation pool ahahaha and jacob and I were really low on tbt during that time xD But the amount she had to pay was only like 600 tbt ish if I remember correctly, so it wasn't bad at all x]
> 
> I'll have Jacob add you to the list now!



There's only been one raffle that wasn't free?! Cool! I hope this one is free too because I'm going to enter once I've made 50 posts!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 2, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> There's only been one raffle that wasn't free?! Cool! I hope this one is free too because I'm going to enter once I've made 50 posts!



Yup this one is free! c: We're planning on keeping it free from now on XD I'll have Jacob change his OP soon to erase all the confusing raffle info I had him place before ahahaha XD


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 2, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> There's only been one raffle that wasn't free?! Cool! I hope this one is free too because I'm going to enter once I've made 50 posts!



good luck!!! >w<


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 2, 2015)

hey miharu, ive finnished your comission ^.^ ill upload and p.m you right away


----------



## Miharu (Oct 2, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> hey miharu, ive finnished your comission ^.^ ill upload and p.m you right away



YAYYY!!! I'm looking forward to see it!! Ahhh >//v/<


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 2, 2015)

i hope you like it !


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 2, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> i hope you like it !



are you still accepting? o:


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 2, 2015)

That awful moment when you're selling/auctioning/giving away a villager and you're looking for your thread in the Villager Trading Plaza and you're afraid that there's going to be another thread where somebody is selling/auctioning/giving away one of your dreamies. And you know that you won't be able to have them because you have 10 villagers including the one you're selling/auctioning/giving away.

I have seen people give away Melba for free, and once I saw somebody auctioning Felicity and I could've cried ;-;


----------



## Miharu (Oct 2, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> i hope you like it !


I LOVE ITTTT <33 THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!



SuperStar2361 said:


> That awful moment when you're selling/auctioning/giving away a villager and you're looking for you post in the thread and you're afraid that there's going to be another thread where somebody is selling/auctioning/giving away one of your dreamies. And you know that you won't be able to have them because you have 10 villagers including the one you're selling/auctioning/giving away.
> 
> I have seen people give away Melba for free, and once I saw somebody auctioning Felicity and I could've cried ;-;


AWWW!!! ; __ ; jsklfjlsdkjfd Ahhh maybe if you see another person selling/giving away your dreamie you could ask them to hold them for you until you can ping a villager you don't like out!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 2, 2015)

naekoya said:


> are you still accepting? o:



oh i have a new doodle shop, and yea i have 2/5 slots full


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 2, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> That awful moment when you're selling/auctioning/giving away a villager and you're looking for your thread in the Villager Trading Plaza and you're afraid that there's going to be another thread where somebody is selling/auctioning/giving away one of your dreamies. And you know that you won't be able to have them because you have 10 villagers including the one you're selling/auctioning/giving away.
> 
> I have seen people give away Melba for free, and once I saw somebody auctioning Felicity and I could've cried ;-;


oh yeah I know that feeling ;n;
had that happen to me not once but couple other times before too ~ 
sighh sad day </3



gravyplz said:


> oh i have a new doodle shop, and yea i have 2/5 slots full


oh awesome! I think I'm going to go shoot up a request then ;D
thank youuu ~


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 2, 2015)

jUST AS I WAS GOING TO CLOSE A THREAD

I FOUND SOMEBODY GIVING AWAY MELBA

WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY ;-;


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 2, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> jUST AS I WAS GOING TO CLOSE A THREAD
> 
> I FOUND SOMEBODY GIVING AWAY MELBA
> 
> WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY ;-;



oh man so sorry to hear that ;~; </3


----------



## jiny (Oct 2, 2015)

Good afternoon everyone!

It's Friday yess


----------



## Miharu (Oct 2, 2015)

/weeps can I just show off the amazing drawing Gravy made for me <3 Ahhhhh ;v ; So worth it <3



Spoiler


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 2, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Good afternoon everyone!
> 
> It's Friday yess



Evening for me ~ haha 
but yes yayy for the weekend c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> /weeps can I just show off the amazing drawing Gravy made for me <3 Ahhhhh ;v ; So worth it <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I know!!!! MAD JELLY BAE ~
totally going to wait for mine too now! hahah <3


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> /weeps can I just show off the amazing drawing Gravy made for me <3 Ahhhhh ;v ; So worth it <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



;D

- - - Post Merge - - -

thanks for the request!


----------



## jiny (Oct 2, 2015)

I made a friend at school omg ~

I'm so happy c:


----------



## Miharu (Oct 2, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I know!!!! MAD JELLY BAE ~
> totally going to wait for mine too now! hahah <3


HAHAHA!! I can't wait to see how yours turn out!! <3



gravyplz said:


> ;D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> thanks for the request!


Thanks for accepting my request! 



cookiecrisps said:


> I made a friend at school omg ~
> 
> I'm so happy c:


Ohh congrats!


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 2, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> ;D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> thanks for the request!



That looks awesome! You are really talented!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 2, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> That looks awesome! You are really talented!



Aww ty! I put alot of time and hard work into it, as it was a special request


----------



## Miharu (Oct 2, 2015)

Alright guys! I'm off to work! I'll try to drop in and say hi during my breaks! 

P.s. Blackjack omfg the art gravy finished for you looks amazing!! Great job once again gravy!!!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> /weeps can I just show off the amazing drawing Gravy made for me <3 Ahhhhh ;v ; So worth it <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



oMG THAT IS AWESOME


----------



## jiny (Oct 2, 2015)

I wish I could draw good

I just need to practice lol


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 2, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> oMG THAT IS AWESOME



aw ty!

- - - Post Merge - - -



cookiecrisps said:


> I wish I could draw good
> 
> I just need to practice lol



i use to suck at drawing lol, but ive been practicing for about a year with digital art and have improved alot!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 2, 2015)

Thank you so much gravy! I love the art!!!



Spoiler: <3


----------



## Miharu (Oct 2, 2015)

Stopping by to say hi!(≧∇≦)b Ahaha also just a little heads up/reminder, once we hit 10k posts on TP we will be having a HUGEEE giveaway ❤(ӦｖӦ｡) There will be three winners for this giveaway mwuahahaha more info shall be posted once we hit 10k ;D Look forward to it!


----------



## jiny (Oct 2, 2015)

Oh hi hi I will look forward to it haha


----------



## Araie (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm finally here for real, haha. Hey guys!  
Oh, and thank you Miharu!


----------



## jiny (Oct 2, 2015)

Araie said:


> I'm finally here for real, haha. Hey guys!



I'm the only one here :/


----------



## Araie (Oct 2, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> I'm the only one here :/



Ah, it's fine. We can still talk and stuff if you would like.


----------



## jiny (Oct 2, 2015)

Araie said:


> Ah, it's fine. We can still talk and stuff if you would like.



True. Well, nothing funny happened in my last period unlike yesterday and Wednesday, I hope something funny happens next week.


----------



## Araie (Oct 2, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> True. Well, nothing funny happened in my last period unlike yesterday and Wednesday, I hope something funny happens next week.



Nothing that funny occurs in my middle school.. just cursing and fights. Which, honestly, just absolutely disgusts me.


----------



## jiny (Oct 2, 2015)

Araie said:


> Nothing that funny occurs in my middle school.. just cursing and fights. Which, honestly, just absolutely disgusts me.



What can you do? Principal's job to fix that. There's not much problems with my middle school unlike 5th grade.

Now that was a disaster. Lots of cursing (even girls), people getting into physical fights, yelling a lot, throwing food in the cafeteria.


----------



## Araie (Oct 2, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> What can you do? Principal's job to fix that. There's not much problems with my middle school unlike 5th grade.
> 
> Now that was a disaster. Lots of cursing (even girls), people getting into physical fights, yelling a lot, throwing food in the cafeteria.



Like, in 5th or 6th..?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I had no friends.. still don't know why though.  
Woops, may be getting a bit too personal.. let's end it here. 

Sorry, it keeps post merging..


----------



## jiny (Oct 2, 2015)

Araie said:


> Like, in 5th or 6th..?



5th grade. I had lots of friends, but it was a bad school..


----------



## jiny (Oct 2, 2015)

Araie said:


> Like, in 5th or 6th..?



5th grade. I had lots of friends, but it was a bad school..


----------



## Patypus (Oct 2, 2015)

Omg... Middle school!? Now I feel like a pedo lurking this thread *sweats* 
Hope everyone had a good day! Weekends starting c: ! Anyone got any plans?


----------



## Araie (Oct 2, 2015)

Patypus said:


> Omg... Middle school!? Now I feel like a pedo lurking this thread *sweats*
> Hope everyone had a good day! Weekends starting c: ! Anyone got any plans?



Nah, it's fine, haha!  
5 words; Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer.


----------



## jiny (Oct 2, 2015)

Patypus said:


> Omg... Middle school!? Now I feel like a pedo lurking this thread *sweats*
> Hope everyone had a good day! Weekends starting c: ! Anyone got any plans?


Not really. xD you're fine, no one is a Pedo here lol. If I had a phone I would have called my old friends but no.

I'll probably just be in TBT all day like normally. I'm still remembering when I first joined c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm drinking a vanilla latte. It's good tbh


----------



## Araie (Oct 2, 2015)

Is it from Starbucks..? :3


----------



## jiny (Oct 2, 2015)

Araie said:


> Is it from Starbucks..? :3



Yeah :3
I actually went to Target and saw it. Told my mom to buy it, and she did. I'm barely tasting it right now haha


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 2, 2015)

Patypus said:


> Omg... Middle school!? Now I feel like a pedo lurking this thread *sweats*
> Hope everyone had a good day! Weekends starting c: ! Anyone got any plans?



Its the holidays here, so basically a 2 week weekend  
Having friends over tonight, board games n chillin


----------



## Damniel (Oct 2, 2015)

Hey guys!


----------



## jiny (Oct 2, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys!



Hi Daniel


----------



## Araie (Oct 2, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Yeah :3
> I actually went to Target and saw it. Told my mom to buy it, and she did. I'm barely tasting it right now haha



Oh my gosh, I have a Starbucks at my Target.. oh, and hi gravy and Daniel!


----------



## Damniel (Oct 2, 2015)

Hey cookie and Araie ready for the weekend!?


----------



## Araie (Oct 2, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey cookie and Araie ready for the weekend!?



Of course, haha. I had two tests this week, soo.. yeah. Not very fun..


----------



## Damniel (Oct 2, 2015)

I basically had a test for all my classes so I'm just read for the break I have now.


----------



## jiny (Oct 2, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey cookie and Araie ready for the weekend!?



Yes, finally! I had a math test that I got a 84 on! Bad news is that I suck at playing the flute now.
We took a playing test and I used to sit in first row.. Now I sit in the second row


----------



## Araie (Oct 2, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I basically had a test for all my classes so I'm just read for the break I have now.



Yeah, I heard of the ending exams or whatever.. I've also heard that they are not very fun either..


----------



## jiny (Oct 2, 2015)

It's the end of the six 6th weeks for me, so I had a final grade for the end. Let's just say my parents won't be happy


----------



## Araie (Oct 2, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Yes, finally! I had a math test that I got a 84 on! Bad news is that I suck at playing the flute now.
> We took a playing test and I used to sit in first row.. Now I sit in the second row



Oh gosh.. y'know, my sister plays flute and she is second chair.. I will have to sort out a complicated lesson for you, haha. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



cookiecrisps said:


> It's the end of the six 6th weeks for me, so I had a final grade for the end. Let's just say my parents won't be happy



Tell me senpai.. :3 
If you're not extremely comfortable with telling me, that's fine! I will understand.


----------



## jiny (Oct 2, 2015)

Well I have to tell.

My final grade for Social Studies was.. *an 97*
My final grade for Science was... *an 91*
My final grade for Language Arts was.. *an 97*
My final grade for Math was.. *a 89*
My final grade for Reading was.. *a 98*

My parents want all 100's.. They're crazy though


----------



## Araie (Oct 2, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Well I have to tell.
> 
> My final grade for Social Studies was.. *an 97*
> My final grade for Science was... *an 91*
> ...



Parents are just crazy sometimes, haha. Those grades are great though! Don't worry a bit at all. <3


----------



## jiny (Oct 2, 2015)

I want to be the 10,000 poster


----------



## Araie (Oct 2, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> I want to be the 10,000 poster



Meh, just a poster..


----------



## Damniel (Oct 2, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> I want to be the 10,000 poster



I guess you'll see if you are in 400 posts!


----------



## jiny (Oct 2, 2015)

Araie said:


> Meh, just a poster..



it's a achievement okay!

- - - Post Merge - - -

yay it's almost 10:00 pm where I am


----------



## Araie (Oct 2, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> it's a achievement okay!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> yay it's almost 10:00 pm where I am



Ah, okay, okay. 
It's 10:00 p.m. for me as well, haha.


----------



## jiny (Oct 2, 2015)

Omg my new signature is making me d'aww and laugh at the same time


----------



## Araie (Oct 2, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> Omg my new signature is making me d'aww and laugh at the same time



Wow that's really cute! <3 
Where did you find it..?


----------



## jiny (Oct 2, 2015)

Araie said:


> Wow that's really cute! <3
> Where did you find it..?



I just searched cute animal gif 500x200

lol basically how I find everything of mine


----------



## Araie (Oct 2, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> I just searched cute animal gif 500x200
> 
> lol basically how I find everything of mine



Haha, okay, thanks!


----------



## jiny (Oct 2, 2015)

So close to 1k TBT yayayay


----------



## Araie (Oct 2, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> So close to 1k TBT yayayay



So lucky..


----------



## jiny (Oct 2, 2015)

also is this a good drawing to open an art shop??
http://imgur.com/3HcsOfr


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 2, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> So close to 1k TBT yayayay



Nice~ Took me forever to break 2,000, but I just bought some art from gravypls so I just dropped


----------



## jiny (Oct 2, 2015)

Araie said:


> So lucky..



You will reach it if you save up!
or sell your blue candy those are worth 1k TBT lol


----------



## Araie (Oct 2, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> You will reach it if you save up!
> or sell your blue candy those are worth 1k TBT lol



Not that again, haha. 
Also, I would suggest probably practicing drawing just a bit more. Other than that, I think you are ready.


----------



## jiny (Oct 2, 2015)

I did another one but I think the head's super big lol



Spoiler







yeah I did lol


----------



## Araie (Oct 2, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> I did another one but I think the head's super big lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like chibi-ish things, so I do quite like it. It kinda reminds me of like Power Puff Girls or something though, haha. I kinda like the idea of that though, so it is in a positive light.


----------



## jiny (Oct 2, 2015)

Araie said:


> I like chibi-ish things, so I do quite like it. It kinda reminds me of like Power Puff Girls or something though, haha. I kinda like the idea of that though, so it is in a positive light.



It is Powerpuff girls! But I've drawn in that style since I was 5 years old.. I wish I still had a drawing of when I was 5, but my mom throws stuff away so yeah.. I've improved a lot since I was 5 until now ahha


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm in a dilema, trying to work things out rn.

I had an auction to sell the rest of my hybrids, and someone was willing, but they live in the opposite timezone so it is very hard to get a time to trade. I tried selling them elsewhere, and got a message from a mod saying I had to honor the auction. I am trying to get a time to trade now, but it isn't looking likely and I *REALLY* want to reset my town now.


----------



## Llust (Oct 3, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I'm in a dilema, trying to work things out rn.
> 
> I had an auction to sell the rest of my hybrids, and someone was willing, but they live in the opposite timezone so it is very hard to get a time to trade. I tried selling them elsewhere, and got a message from a mod saying I had to honor the auction. I am trying to get a time to trade now, but it isn't looking likely and I *REALLY* want to reset my town now.



maybe one of you could stay up very late or wake up really early for the trade, cant seem to think of any other solutions excluding looking for someone else to sell it to


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I'm in a dilema, trying to work things out rn.
> 
> I had an auction to sell the rest of my hybrids, and someone was willing, but they live in the opposite timezone so it is very hard to get a time to trade. I tried selling them elsewhere, and got a message from a mod saying I had to honor the auction. I am trying to get a time to trade now, but it isn't looking likely and I *REALLY* want to reset my town now.



Honor the auction? Oh this sounds stressful.. I've never done an auction before so idk what to do.
I hope you figure something out


----------



## Albuns (Oct 3, 2015)

Stayed up late to binge watch Overlord... and I don't regret it, that finale was absolute awesomeness.
Ahaha, I get the feeling I'll be staying up even later.... @u@;


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

I need to start cycling but my 3ds won't connect to internet


----------



## Miharu (Oct 3, 2015)

Ahhh finally off work ; v; So tired ahahaha!! Weekends are never actual weekends for me since the majority of the day I'm working ahaha XD

What is everyone up to right now? 





Blackjack said:


> I'm in a dilema, trying to work things out rn.
> 
> I had an auction to sell the rest of my hybrids, and someone was willing, but they live in the opposite timezone so it is very hard to get a time to trade. I tried selling them elsewhere, and got a message from a mod saying I had to honor the auction. I am trying to get a time to trade now, but it isn't looking likely and I *REALLY* want to reset my town now.


Ahhh yeah, there's auction rules in the Bell HQ forum section! I hope you guys find a time you guys can both trade at!! ; v ; One of you guys probably have to stay up late to trade. If anything, maybe next time you make an auction, you could make a rule stating that they have to be from the same timezone as you or something o: 

Also at the very least you have all weekend to reset your town! c: 



Alby-Kun said:


> Stayed up late to binge watch Overlord... and I don't regret it, that finale was absolute awesomeness.
> Ahaha, I get the feeling I'll be staying up even later.... @u@;


HAHAH I wouldn't regret it either!! I LOVE OVERLORDDDD <333 I hope it doesn't stop at 13 episodes ; v; I want to see moreee sjdfklsjfsld


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

Yay Welcome back Miharu 

I think it's just me and you though D:

Someone posted on my art dump but I'm scared to see what it says

Can you check for me Miharu please


----------



## Miharu (Oct 3, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Yay Welcome back Miharu
> 
> I think it's just me and you though D:



Hahaha thanks! c:

And nope~ I see Kilo!


----------



## Llust (Oct 3, 2015)

ive been practicing gfx designing for awhile now and im pretty satisfied to see how much ive been improving when i compare my work from a few years ago to my most recent work c: andd i decided to watch an episode of monster musume because i thought how ecchi and dirty could it possibly be?

needless to say, i made a mistake of watching it with my speakers on and parents home


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha thanks! c:
> 
> And nope~ I see Kilo!


oh haha! I made an art dump. If anyone could check it out, please tell me what the first poster said, because I'm scared to see S:


----------



## Miharu (Oct 3, 2015)

mimihime said:


> ive been practicing gfx designing for awhile now and im pretty satisfied to see how much ive been improving when i compare my work from a few years ago to my most recent work c: andd i decided to watch an episode of monster musume because i thought how ecchi and dirty could it possibly be?
> 
> needless to say, i made a mistake of watching it with my speakers on and parents home



Ahh!! I would love to see your gfx works!! <3 Making GFX is so much fun!!! And I completely understand!! When I compare my current work to my really old work, it's amazing to see the big improvement I've made! It really makes me happy to see that I'm slowly improving and it makes me think wth was I thinking back then LOL

OMG LOOL W-What did your parents say? Hahaha How much did they hear of it? Hahaha XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> oh haha! I made an art dump. If anyone could check it out, please tell me what the first poster said, because I'm scared to see S:



o: I think it'll be easier if you check it yourself hahaha! Don't be scared! x] You can do it!


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahh!! I would love to see your gfx works!! <3 Making GFX is so much fun!!! And I completely understand!! When I compare my current work to my really old work, it's amazing to see the big improvement I've made! It really makes me happy to see that I'm slowly improving and it makes me think wth was I thinking back then LOL
> 
> OMG LOOL W-What did your parents say? Hahaha How much did they hear of it? Hahaha XD
> 
> ...



nooo! check it first then I'll go!! if it's harsh then I won't do it x[

did anyone notice my new username?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Phew it wasn't bad x3


----------



## Miharu (Oct 3, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> nooo! check it first then I'll go!! if it's harsh then I won't do it x[
> 
> did anyone notice my new username?



Why make an art dump if you are scared to see the comments? o: If you don't mind me asking, sorry I hope I'm not coming off as rude, I'm just curious ;v ; 

Ohhh!!! CONGRATS ON THE NAME CHANGE!!!


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

I just saw it
I don't know why I was scared lol
Because I draw like dis


Spoiler:  












I've been drawing like that since I was 5.


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 3, 2015)

what's new guys >w<


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> what's new guys >w<



nothing much >u< just talking about my drawings.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 3, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I just saw it
> I don't know why I was scared lol
> Because I draw like dis
> 
> ...


D'awwww she's cute!  I remember watching the Power Puff Girls ahaha childhood memories right there! XD



naekoya said:


> what's new guys >w<


Eating some yummy fried rice and drinking milk!!! <3 How about you?? <33 I missed you!!! ;v ; Finally off work so I'm happy ahhhh


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

I need to draw some more

Does anyone want me to draw something for them?

anyone?


----------



## Llust (Oct 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahh!! I would love to see your gfx works!! <3 Making GFX is so much fun!!! And I completely understand!! When I compare my current work to my really old work, it's amazing to see the big improvement I've made! It really makes me happy to see that I'm slowly improving and it makes me think wth was I thinking back then LOL
> 
> OMG LOOL W-What did your parents say? Hahaha How much did they hear of it? Hahaha XD


agreed, its always been enjoyable even when i was just an amateur starting out. my signatures back then were pretty much just renders with one color scribbled around it. unfortunately, i cant seem to find my very first signature considering i posted it on another site in 2011 - but i'd love to see it again just for the purpose of cringing. some of my most recent signatures are here, here, and here.

ah--it was so awkward, my back is turned facing my door so i never know when someone walks into my room without knocking. during a disturbingly dirty scene (pretty much every scene in the anime is dirty though)my mom just stood by my door staring at my screen as i watched the anime. when i looked behind me, i just panicked and tried pausing the anime bUT LOL MY MOUSE DECIDED TO DIE ON ME SO I COULDNT PAUSE IT. just..my god ;v; i trusted you, technology. my mom just closed the door and left, havent made eye contact with her since


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 3, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> nothing much >u< just talking about my drawings.


oh I see! good luck to you c:



Miharu said:


> D'awwww she's cute!  I remember watching the Power Puff Girls ahaha childhood memories right there! XD
> 
> 
> Eating some yummy fried rice and drinking milk!!! <3 How about you?? <33 I missed you!!! ;v ; Finally off work so I'm happy ahhhh



yayy!! welcome back <3
ah just watching some Korean variety show atm 
about celebrity dad's taking care of their babies without the moms around for like 72 hrs and have missions to complete
that the mom's asked them to do HAHAH 
it's sooo freakn adorable >///<


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

@mimi, those signatures are very cute!! keep up the good work and you'll be an expert in no time


----------



## Miharu (Oct 3, 2015)

mimihime said:


> agreed, its always been enjoyable even when i was just an amateur starting out. my signatures back then were pretty much just renders with one color scribbled around it. unfortunately, i cant seem to find my very first signature considering i posted it on another site in 2011 - but i'd love to see it again just for the purpose of cringing. some of my most recent signatures are here, here, and here.
> 
> ah--it was so awkward, my back is turned facing my door so i never know when someone walks into my room without knocking. during a disturbingly dirty scene (pretty much every scene in the anime is dirty though)my mom just stood by my door staring at my screen as i watched the anime. when i looked behind me, i just panicked and tried pausing the anime bUT LOL MY MOUSE DECIDED TO DIE ON ME SO I COULDNT PAUSE IT. just..my god ;v; i trusted you, technology. my mom just closed the door and left, havent made eye contact with her since


Definitely!! I really enjoyed my first time making them and I still enjoy making them now!!  And aww!! I had to dig through my account on CR to find my really old ones ahaha!! And ahhh I love your second one!! I love what you did with the colors and how you mirrored it!! <3 Great job!! 

Oh no.. ; __ ; LOL YOUR MOUSE HAS BETRAYED YOU!!!! Evil mouse! ahhhhh ahaha is this the first time your mom has seen you watching a really ecchi anime? XD



naekoya said:


> yayy!! welcome back <3
> ah just watching some Korean variety show atm
> about celebrity dad's taking care of their babies without the moms around for like 72 hrs and have missions to complete
> that the mom's asked them to do HAHAH
> it's sooo freakn adorable >///<


Ahhh thank youuuu <333 OHH!! That sounds interesting to watch!! Hahaha XD How's HHD going? <3


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 3, 2015)

good evening all!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Definitely!! I really enjoyed my first time making them and I still enjoy making them now!!  And aww!! I had to dig through my account on CR to find my really old ones ahaha!! And ahhh I love your second one!! I love what you did with the colors and how you mirrored it!! <3 Great job!!
> 
> Oh no.. ; __ ; LOL YOUR MOUSE HAS BETRAYED YOU!!!! Evil mouse! ahhhhh ahaha is this the first time your mom has seen you watching a really ecchi anime? XD
> 
> ...



Designing many requests and more to come!! 
you can also customize like the public works interior as well which I thought was pretty awesome :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> good evening all!



hey there Owl! c:


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

nostalgia time


----------



## Miharu (Oct 3, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> good evening all!


OWLLL AYYEEEEEEE!!!!  How you doing??? XD So nice to see you!!! > v< Btw!! We have a raffle going on atm!! 



naekoya said:


> Designing many requests and more to come!!
> you can also customize like the public works interior as well which I thought was pretty awesome :3



OHHH NICEEE!!! I'm really excited to get the game ahaha I might be late to the party, but still going to have fun ;D Also ahhh Blade and Soul Beta soon ; v ; I'm really curious as to when they will announce who got the beta keys!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> -snip-



Cute! Looks just like blossom! x] When was this drawn? O:


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OWLLL AYYEEEEEEE!!!!  How you doing??? XD So nice to see you!!! > v< Btw!! We have a raffle going on atm!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just now c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> good evening all!



good evening c:


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Designing many requests and more to come!!
> you can also customize like the public works interior as well which I thought was pretty awesome :3
> 
> hey there Owl! c:



heyy! ahhh still at HHD i see xD today ive been on and off... I need to vary my requests and do a town project but im too lazy to think about what theme to do. Dx


Miharu said:


> OWLLL AYYEEEEEEE!!!!  How you doing??? XD So nice to see you!!! > v< Btw!! We have a raffle going on atm!!



EYYYYY i'm good!! good to see you too. ^^b ahhh please enter me x3 I need dat popsicle ahahaha!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OWLLL AYYEEEEEEE!!!!  How you doing??? XD So nice to see you!!! > v< Btw!! We have a raffle going on atm!!
> 
> 
> 
> OHHH NICEEE!!! I'm really excited to get the game ahaha I might be late to the party, but still going to have fun ;D Also ahhh Blade and Soul Beta soon ; v ; I'm really curious as to when they will announce who got the beta keys!



IKR!?! me too -nervous- hahah
haha aw no worries!! I'm just brushing up on my interior designing skills with this game xD


----------



## Miharu (Oct 3, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> just now c:



Ohhh nice!


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohhh nice!



Yeah I draw fast but it still comes out really nice and pretty


----------



## Miharu (Oct 3, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> EYYYYY i'm good!! good to see you too. ^^b ahhh please enter me x3 I need dat popsicle ahahaha!


Yeee!! It's always great to see you!!  And will do!! I'll let Jacob know!! Hahaha XD Good luck to you and everyone who's entering! 



naekoya said:


> IKR!?! me too -nervous- hahah
> haha aw no worries!! I'm just brushing up on my interior designing skills with this game xD


AHHH YESS Ahahaha!!! I hope we both get one!! That way we won't have to pay so much haha ; v ; 
OHH!! Post pictures when you feel like it!! <3 I would love to see them ahhh <3


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yeee!! It's always great to see you!!  And will do!! I'll let Jacob know!! Hahaha XD Good luck to you and everyone who's entering!
> 
> 
> AHHH YESS Ahahaha!!! I hope we both get one!! That way we won't have to pay so much haha ; v ;
> OHH!! Post pictures when you feel like it!! <3 I would love to see them ahhh <3



Oh! this is one of my hotel guest room I designed 
made it into a Japanese theme one ;D

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CQX7drIUYAApaBy.jpg

and this one is just a exterior design.. it was for Beau 
but yeah!! haha 

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CQX7NeiUcAAKJi5.jpg


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 3, 2015)

i need to post my screenshots... i had a really good yard i did, lemme get it!

- - - Post Merge - - -

This is for Annalise's zen restaurant... the code is 0704-7759-439 if you want to see it!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Oh! this is one of my hotel guest room I designed
> made it into a Japanese theme one ;D
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CQX7drIUYAApaBy.jpg
> ...


HOLYYY I love how you designed them!!! They look wonderful ahhhh ; v ; <3 Great job!!!

OHH Which amiibo cards do you currently have? 



The Hidden Owl said:


> i need to post my screenshots... had a really good yard i did, lemme get it!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


AHHH NICEE!!! Thanks for showing me!! Loving the yard! x] I don't have HHD yet so I'm not sure if I could see it! ; v ;


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HOLYYY I love how you designed them!!! They look wonderful ahhhh ; v ; <3 Great job!!!
> 
> OHH Which amiibo cards do you currently have?
> 
> ...



I got Luna with mine ;w; lol


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 3, 2015)

ok guys can someone help me? im using gimp to do gfx. ok so after I resize an image by using the perspective, is there a way to fix it to more hd like it was just a different size?


----------



## himeki (Oct 3, 2015)

Bleh....save me...


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 3, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> i need to post my screenshots... i had a really good yard i did, lemme get it!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Wow! That's so pretty! And good morning, everyone! (Because it's morning over here)


----------



## Albuns (Oct 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhh finally off work ; v; So tired ahahaha!! Weekends are never actual weekends for me since the majority of the day I'm working ahaha XD
> 
> What is everyone up to right now?
> 
> ...



I feel like the ending foreshadowed more to come, so I'm pretty sure it won't end there! Cx


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

Good morning everyone~


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 3, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Good morning everyone~



Good morning! Even though it's 1pm over here

How are you?


----------



## Araie (Oct 3, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I need to draw some more
> 
> Does anyone want me to draw something for them?
> 
> anyone?



Draw for meeee!..please?
Also, I love the new username, haha.  
Oh, and good morning!


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

Araie said:


> Draw for meeee!..please?
> Also, I love the new username, haha.
> Oh, and good morning!


Yay! I'd love to draw for you haha


----------



## Araie (Oct 3, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Yay! I'd love to draw for you haha



Thanks!


----------



## himeki (Oct 3, 2015)

Just come back from shopping! c: I got the most ADORABLE phone case ever!


----------



## Araie (Oct 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Just come back from shopping! c: I got the most ADORABLE phone case ever!



What is it like? :3


----------



## Hatori (Oct 3, 2015)

Good morning (or afternoon/evening), everyone!

How are you all? ^^


----------



## Albuns (Oct 3, 2015)

Heyo, Hatori! I'm doing pretty good this morning, what about you? c:


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 3, 2015)

Morning everyone~

The bidder has yet to respond, I am giving him 5 more hours to reply before I move on with my town.


----------



## himeki (Oct 3, 2015)

I tried to doodle K*** (lol nope Alby) in Danganronpa style! ^^ Did I succeed or fail?


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

Araie said:


> Thanks!



What do you want me to draw?


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I tried to doodle K*** (lol nope Alby) in Danganronpa style! ^^ Did I succeed or fail?



That looks really good!


----------



## Araie (Oct 3, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> What do you want me to draw?



Oh, anything! Doesn't really matter! Just make it a girl of course though, haha. Oh, and Evvie, that looks really good! Much better than what I can do, haha.


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

Araie said:


> Oh, anything! Doesn't really matter! Just make it a girl of course though, haha.



Okay! I'll try to make it perfect.


----------



## Araie (Oct 3, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Okay! I'll try to make it perfect.



Awesome, thanks again!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I tried to doodle K*** (lol nope Alby) in Danganronpa style! ^^ Did I succeed or fail?



Wait, nope Alby what? o:


----------



## himeki (Oct 3, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Wait, nope Alby what? o:



you wont find my new username! muhahahaha


----------



## Hatori (Oct 3, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Heyo, Hatori! I'm doing pretty good this morning, what about you? c:





Blackjack said:


> Morning everyone~
> 
> The bidder has yet to respond, I am giving him 5 more hours to reply before I move on with my town.



Hey there, mornin'!

That's good, Alby! Same here, just eating right now x'D Food food food



Hmm.. differing time zones or just hasn't been online, Blackjack?


----------



## himeki (Oct 3, 2015)

Araie said:


> Oh, and Evvie, that looks really good! Much better than what I can do, haha.



ty! gonna try and find Keitara's brush again so I can try fully painting one haha.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> you wont find my new username! muhahahaha



e_e But I'm not even trying to...


----------



## himeki (Oct 3, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> e_e But I'm not even trying to...



i still wont let youuu~


----------



## Damniel (Oct 3, 2015)

Heyo friends!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i still wont let youuu~



I bet you're just trying to get me curious. If that's the case, then you failed. xD


----------



## Araie (Oct 3, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Heyo friends!



Hey!


----------



## Hatori (Oct 3, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Heyo friends!



Hello, Daniel! How are you today?


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Heyo friends!



heyo Daniel!

here you go Araie!


----------



## Araie (Oct 3, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> heyo Daniel!
> 
> here you go Araie!



Awesome.  
Let me see if I can put it in my signature..


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 3, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Hey there, mornin'!
> 
> That's good, Alby! Same here, just eating right now x'D Food food food
> 
> ...



Both


----------



## himeki (Oct 3, 2015)

god, only 1.5 hours until The Gathering e.e


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

I have to stop making the heads so big!!!


----------



## Araie (Oct 3, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I have to stop making the heads so big!!!



Nah, they look fine!  
And what is the "Gathering"..?


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

I think the Gathering is a movie..?

Not so sure though.


----------



## himeki (Oct 3, 2015)

nope. i said a while ago, its this big and painful family meal at a trashy resturant e.e


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> nope. i said a while ago, its this big and painful family meal at a trashy resturant e.e



oh o.e
i feel for you..


----------



## himeki (Oct 3, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> oh o.e
> i feel for you..



yeah, with my bcth grandmother and "cool kid" cousin. IF MY UNCLE TRIES TO HUG ME I WILL SERIOUSLY SLAP HIM.


----------



## Araie (Oct 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> yeah, with my bcth grandmother and "cool kid" cousin. IF MY UNCLE TRIES TO HUG ME I WILL SERIOUSLY SLAP HIM.



That's.. bad. I feel bad for you.. thank goodness I don't have to do anything like that, haha. Oh, and the picture was kinda.. well.. too big, so I'll probably use it for like a desktop background or something.


----------



## himeki (Oct 3, 2015)

Araie said:


> That's.. bad. I feel bad for you.. thank goodness I don't have to do anything like that, haha.



especially since hes this big scottish drunkard e.e


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

Well I only have one grandma.. But she's not a bcth.

She's really funny and loves us very much

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> especially since hes this big scottish drunkard e.e



oh. sounds like a mess


----------



## Araie (Oct 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> especially since hes this big scottish drunkard e.e



Oh gosh.. how many times do you do the "Gathering" anyways..?


----------



## himeki (Oct 3, 2015)

Araie said:


> Oh gosh.. how many times do you do the "Gathering" anyways..?



twice a year, once at christmas and once at their birthday


----------



## Damniel (Oct 3, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Hello, Daniel! How are you today?



Hey guys, how are all of you?


----------



## Hatori (Oct 3, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Both



Yikes... a bad combo indeed. Did you at least notify them that you might reset if they don't respond within the allotted time?



Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys, how are all of you?



Hey Daniel, doing well and you? Just eating a bit right now!


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> twice a year, once at christmas and once at their birthday



must be frustrating


----------



## himeki (Oct 3, 2015)

does hhd have an eshop demo? tempted to succumb but wanna try before i buy


----------



## Araie (Oct 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> twice a year, once at christmas and once at their birthday



At least it's not too often though.. right..?


----------



## Damniel (Oct 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> does hhd have an eshop demo? tempted to succumb but wanna try before i buy



hmm i don't think so, they would announce it someone if they did i would guess.


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> does hhd have an eshop demo? tempted to succumb but wanna try before i buy



Don't think so.


----------



## Araie (Oct 3, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys, how are all of you?



I'm fine.


----------



## himeki (Oct 3, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Don't think so.



:c


----------



## Araie (Oct 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> does hhd have an eshop demo? tempted to succumb but wanna try before i buy



Nope. Not that I know of.


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> :c



I feel the same way :c


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 3, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Yikes... a bad combo indeed. Did you at least notify them that you might reset if they don't respond within the allotted time?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Daniel, doing well and you? Just eating a bit right now!



Yup, I am giving them til 12 today to respond. If not I am resetting. They haven't been on since 12pm October 1st


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 3, 2015)

Good morning everyone!

Another painful day of moving.  Tonight I plan on camping at the new house, and hopefully 99% of our stuff will be there.

How are y'all doing this morning?


----------



## himeki (Oct 3, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Another painful day of moving.  Tonight I plan on camping at the new house, and hopefully 99% of our stuff will be there.
> 
> How are y'all doing this morning?



not good. in an hour It Begins.


----------



## Araie (Oct 3, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Another painful day of moving.  Tonight I plan on camping at the new house, and hopefully 99% of our stuff will be there.
> 
> How are y'all doing this morning?



Wait, you're moving? Awesome! Anyways, good morning! I'm fine right now.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 3, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Another painful day of moving.  Tonight I plan on camping at the new house, and hopefully 99% of our stuff will be there.
> 
> How are y'all doing this morning?



Morning, my hands are freezing... and it isn't even Winter yet! Q v Q


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> not good. in an hour It Begins.



;-; what?...



Araie said:


> Wait, you're moving? Awesome! Anyways, good morning! I'm fine right now.



Yup!  And sorta.... the house is awesome, but the moving process _IS NOT!_  Waking up early, busting your hump moving stuff, eating junk food  the struggle is real



Alby-Kun said:


> Morning, my hands are freezing... and it isn't even Winter yet! Q v Q



o.o aye!  Mine froze yesterday morning when the moving truck came.  Thank goodness I'm just staying inside moving boxes around today :3


----------



## Araie (Oct 3, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ;-; what?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, I moved to a new house about 2 years ago.. not the most fun experience ever. And what are you talking about "freezing"? It's still in the 90's sometimes where I am..


----------



## himeki (Oct 3, 2015)

am i the only one who has never moved?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 3, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ;-; what?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm inside and my hands are cold. I can't imagine how it'd be outside when the snow starts falling. :c


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 3, 2015)

Araie said:


> I know, I moved to a new house about 2 years ago.. not the most fun experience ever. And what are you talking about "freezing"? It's still in the 90's sometimes where I am..



;-; this is like the 10th time I moved..... it's not getting anymore fun



MayorEvvie said:


> am i the only one who has never moved?



I think o:



Alby-Kun said:


> I'm inside and my hands are cold. I can't imagine how it'd be outside when the snow starts falling. :c



XD Yeah, I just can't wait until it starts snowing while we're in the middle of unpacking.


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

I just moved right before school started! I got out of helping though since I stayed with my grandma where she lives hehe


----------



## Damniel (Oct 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> am i the only one who has never moved?



I've only moved to a different house but i still stayed in the same town/school.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 3, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ;-; this is like the 10th time I moved..... it's not getting anymore fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have a pair of mittens or gloves with you, right?


----------



## Araie (Oct 3, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ;-; this is like the 10th time I moved..... it's not getting anymore fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooh.. that's just plain bad then.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 3, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I just moved right before school started! I got out of helping though since I stayed with my grandma where she lives hehe



LOL lucky!!! ~.~ I've had to help a lot with this move so I'm not too lucky this time



Call me Daniel said:


> I've only moved to a different house but i still stayed in the same town/school.



Yeah, I've lived all across the country in different climates, and I have to say the desert was my least favorite.  I'm homeschooled though, so school isn't really an issue when moving.



Alby-Kun said:


> You have a pair of mittens or gloves with you, right?



:') nope, packed.  And I don't even remember where the box went.  It's in the living room, that I know.  But there's 100 other boxes too


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm going to go off Invisiblity mode haha


----------



## Albuns (Oct 3, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> LOL lucky!!! ~.~ I've had to help a lot with this move so I'm not too lucky this time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish you and your poor hands luck then, good mate. :,)


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 3, 2015)

afternoon ~ 
still bit sleepy, but how is everyone's morning/afternoon/evening so far = w =


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> afternoon ~
> still bit sleepy, but how is everyone's afternoon so far = w =


My parents are still asleep and it's just so boring
I just ate some banana nut bread >u<


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 3, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> My parents are still asleep and it's just so boring
> I just ate some banana nut bread >u<



Oh lol 
that sounds good ~
I should go grab something to eat too.. so hungry T~T


----------



## Albuns (Oct 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> afternoon ~
> still bit sleepy, but how is everyone's morning/afternoon/evening so far = w =



NaeNae-senpai~
Afternoon to you to, it's pretty slow and cold where I am today. =u=


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 3, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I'm going to go off Invisiblity mode haha



;u; I like being in ninja mode ahah!



Alby-Kun said:


> I wish you and your poor hands luck then, good mate. :,)



c`: Thanks mate!  I'll be digging in the boxes at the new house later today so let's hope I'm lucky for once.



naekoya said:


> afternoon ~
> still bit sleepy, but how is everyone's morning/afternoon/evening so far = w =



My morning is sorta good not
How are you? c:


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

I wish the raffle wasn't on a Monday


----------



## Araie (Oct 3, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I wish the raffle wasn't on a Monday



Why so..?


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 3, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> NaeNae-senpai~
> Afternoon to you to, it's pretty slow and cold where I am today. =u=


hello there! =w=
ahh yeah same here... but it's only for couple days then the weather will clear up again later on the week
guess winter isn't quite here just yet xD haha



Lucanosa said:


> ;u; I like being in ninja mode ahah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww I see what's up ~
good good! just about to munch on some food atm lol


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> aww I see what's up ~
> good good! just about to munch on some food atm lol



cx not much, just trying to stay awake
and what are you eating? o:


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

Araie said:


> Why so..?



Because Monday is a school night, and I have to go to sleep at 7pm
Even though I don't. I wish it was tomorrow or today


----------



## Araie (Oct 3, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Because Monday is a school night, and I have to go to sleep at 7pm
> Even though I don't. I wish it was tomorrow or today



Yeah, that makes more sense, and I don't think any else is going to enter anyway.. still would be good for entries though, of course!


----------



## Damniel (Oct 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> afternoon ~
> still bit sleepy, but how is everyone's morning/afternoon/evening so far = w =



Hey Nae Nae! Hows it going?


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 3, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> cx not much, just trying to stay awake
> and what are you eating? o:


same lol slept late last night >w<
just some leftovers from yesterday ~ hehe



Call me Daniel said:


> Hey Nae Nae! Hows it going?


Hey Daniel! haha not much just still in my jammies & in bed xD
what about you?


----------



## himeki (Oct 3, 2015)

Heading out now, caked in Clinique haha.
wish me luck


----------



## Araie (Oct 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Heading out now, caked in Clinique haha.
> wish me luck



I wish you luck then. <3


----------



## himeki (Oct 3, 2015)

Araie said:


> I wish you luck then. <3



thanks


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Heading out now, caked in Clinique haha.
> wish me luck


Good luck Evvie!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 3, 2015)

Hiiiiiiiii everyone!

I'm just trying to edit a picture I took on my phone.

aaaaaa why won't the photo editor workkkkkk ;-;


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 3, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Hiiiiiiiii everyone!
> 
> I'm just trying to edit a picture I took on my phone.
> 
> aaaaaa why won't the photo editor workkkkkk ;-;



Hi ~ oh which editor are you using? o . o


----------



## Damniel (Oct 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hey Daniel! haha not much just still in my jammies & in bed xD
> what about you?



Doing well! Replaying fire emblem while inside during the hurricane, don't plan on going out today.


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 3, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Doing well! Replaying fire emblem while inside during the hurricane, don't plan on going out today.



Nice!! I know.. it's so gloomy today here
but luckily I have no reason to go out today either 
time to cuddle in bed with my puppy! haha


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hi ~ oh which editor are you using? o . o



It's this app called Photogrid, I think. It wouldn't load up for some reason, but I turned my phone off and on again and now it's working! Yay!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 3, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> It's this app called Photogrid, I think. It wouldn't load up for some reason, but I turned my phone off and on again and now it's working! Yay!



haha yayy! that's good ;D


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 3, 2015)

I made a thing.



Spoiler: I tried





It me


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> I made a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Better than me


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 3, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Hiiiiiiiii everyone!
> 
> I'm just trying to edit a picture I took on my phone.
> 
> aaaaaa why won't the photo editor workkkkkk ;-;



Hey superstar, may i ask how you formatted your signature to be seperated?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 3, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Hey superstar, may i ask how you formatted your signature to be seperated?




```
[TABLE="width: 715, align: center"]
[TR]
[TD]This stuff will be on the left[/TD]
[TD]This stuff will be on the right[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
```

I found the code here (It's in post #3).


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 3, 2015)

Morning everyone!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 3, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Morning everyone!



Good afternoon~


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 3, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Good afternoon~


Lol time zone joke :^), how has your day been?


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 3, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Morning everyone!



Hey there gravy! c:


----------



## Albuns (Oct 3, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Lol time zone joke :^), how has your day been?



Boring, nothing ever happens on a Saturday for me. xD
How about you?


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hey there gravy! c:


Hello ^.^ how are you?


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

I can't draw chins

They always come out super pointy


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 3, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Hello ^.^ how are you?



Pretty good thank you! 
How's it going ~


----------



## Damniel (Oct 3, 2015)

Just convinced my IRL friend to make an account!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 3, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Boring, nothing ever happens on a Saturday for me. xD
> How about you?



Well i just woke up so pretty bad  
Na haha, but yesterday was good (its sunday today here) played monopoly with friends and won!! Nothing like beating your friends with corpral greed


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

What's her/his username?


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Pretty good thank you!
> How's it going ~



It's good, just had a great sleep with no cat interuptions  , bout to start cheeezyfries request


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 3, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Just convinced my IRL friend to make an account!



Woohoo! Nice ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> It's good, just had a great sleep with no cat interuptions  , bout to start cheeezyfries request



Awesome! Have fun and good luck c:
Can't wait to see them!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 3, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Just convinced my IRL friend to make an account!



^.^ goodjob!

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> Woohoo! Nice ;D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Haha thanks! P.s ill put a lil extra time into yours, for tp sake


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 3, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> ^.^ goodjob!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Aw thank you so much.. ;w; you're so sweet <3


----------



## Araie (Oct 3, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Just convinced my IRL friend to make an account!



ONE OF US, ONE OF US..  
Just kidding, just kidding, haha.


----------



## roseflower (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi everybody, I wish you all a super nice weekend


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 3, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi everybody, I wish you all a super nice weekend



Hi there Rose! Aww same to you as well >w <


----------



## Damniel (Oct 3, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi everybody, I wish you all a super nice weekend



It's a very cold weekend for me today. But i love the cold so its all good!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 3, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi everybody, I wish you all a super nice weekend



hey there, you have a great weekend too!


----------



## roseflower (Oct 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hi there Rose! Aww same to you as well >w <



Hello naekoya, thank you too<3
I?m playing HHD and it`s so much fun, ahaha! It?s such a good game, I?m addicted

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> hey there, you have a great weekend too!



Hi, gravy, thank you

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> It's a very cold weekend for me today. But i love the cold so its all good!



Hi Daniel, aww stay hot in the cold


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 3, 2015)

hey, sorry for the random question, but how much would you guys pay, tbt for a piece of art like the one on my banner, if i was only gonna draw 1? as i was thinking of maybe doing an art auction, although i dont think it will be worth it 
(be completely honest )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> /weeps can I just show off the amazing drawing Gravy made for me <3 Ahhhhh ;v ; So worth it <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



*or one like this


----------



## Damniel (Oct 3, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> hey, sorry for the random question, but how much would you guys pay, tbt for a piece of art like the one on my banner, if i was only gonna draw 1? as i was thinking of maybe doing an art auction, although i dont think it will be worth it
> (be completely honest )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I'd pay 600 tbt if i had the funds to buy art!


----------



## himeki (Oct 3, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Morning everyone!



gravy its 8 30 PM .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> hey, sorry for the random question, but how much would you guys pay, tbt for a piece of art like the one on my banner, if i was only gonna draw 1? as i was thinking of maybe doing an art auction, although i dont think it will be worth it
> (be completely honest )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


can I order you in general one of these? I need more art of K-baby haha.


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 3, 2015)

Good evening everyone.


----------



## Damniel (Oct 3, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Good evening everyone.



Hey Girrrrrllll.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 3, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> hey, sorry for the random question, but how much would you guys pay, tbt for a piece of art like the one on my banner, if i was only gonna draw 1? as i was thinking of maybe doing an art auction, although i dont think it will be worth it
> (be completely honest )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I'd definitely pay more than 600 TBT for it if I had that much TBT ;-;! It's really good!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> gravy its 8 30 PM .-.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



lol its 9:32a.m here in new zealand, and id love to draw you another one of thoughs, although it would cost a bit as it takes around 3-4 hours to do , p.m me or fill out a form on my shop ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -



SuperStar2361 said:


> I'd definitely pay more than 600 TBT for it if I had that much TBT ;-;! It's really good!



awww ty!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MissLily123 said:


> Good evening everyone.



Morning!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 3, 2015)

Hey guys! My cycling shop will be opened very soon! I can't wait!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 3, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Hey guys! My cycling shop will be opened very soon! I can't wait!


awesome! can't wait to lurk!


----------



## himeki (Oct 3, 2015)

Yay! More awesome gravy art! c:
I'll get better snaps when I get home.



I SURVIVED GUYS


----------



## Araie (Oct 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yay! More awesome gravy art! c:
> I'll get better snaps when I get home.
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats, haha.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2015)

Can I sell my ice cream cone or do you only want popsicles?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 3, 2015)

Dropping by to say hi!! Just 2 more hours until I am off work ahhh (?；ω；｀) I hope you guys are doing great! 





gravyplz said:


> hey, sorry for the random question, but how much would you guys pay, tbt for a piece of art like the one on my banner, if i was only gonna draw 1? as i was thinking of maybe doing an art auction, although i dont think it will be worth it
> (be completely honest )
> 
> *or one like this


 I would definitely pay 600tbt+!!! I would order more but saving up for the group add on haha (๑?̀ㅂ?́)و✧

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Can I sell my ice cream cone or do you only want popsicles?



Hello!! Sorry but we are only buying popsicles! c: Thanks for asking! Good luck with selling your swirl! (๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 3, 2015)

MFW I want an ice cream collectible, but I only have 200 TBT, and I'm saving half of that for a sig I've already ordered but not paid for yet.


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Dropping by to say hi!! Just 2 more hours until I am off work ahhh (?；ω；｀) I hope you guys are doing great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww your too kind!, and thats fine!!!, also all the money i get from my shop will be going towards the group, so really you can commission for free ^.^

and im doing great thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -

just finnished another 250 commission so that's 980 towarsd group ^.^ with another 230, possibly even 730 in comissions ^.^


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 3, 2015)

Hey guys! My cycling shop is now open! We do accept donations, that will directly support me and team popsicle! Please feel free to visit, lurkers are allowed!

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Villager-Cycling-Shop-BOXES-Sheldon-NEW-Walt


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 3, 2015)

*lurks furiously*


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 3, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> *lurks furiously*



Lol thanks! I've added you.


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 3, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Lol thanks! I've added you.



^.^ ty!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 3, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> ^.^ ty!



Thank you for your donation! I have sent TP a part of your donation!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 3, 2015)

np


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 3, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> np



you should raise up the prices for your art :c
75tbt starting amount is abit low imo esp the amount of time and effort you put into them 
least a min. 100tbt+ would've been better ~


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> you should raise up the prices for your art :c
> 75tbt starting amount is abit low imo esp the amount of time and effort you put into them
> least a min. 100tbt+ would've been better ~



I agree. Your art deserves higher prices!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 3, 2015)

YESSS I'M FINALLY OFF WORK AHHH!!!! <3 Just going to find some things to eat then I'll be active c: Well semi! Going to work on my FR GFX requests to make some tbt for TP! 

What have you guys all been up to so far?  I hope you guys are having a great weekend!





SuperStar2361 said:


> MFW I want an ice cream collectible, but I only have 200 TBT, and I'm saving half of that for a sig I've already ordered but not paid for yet.


OHHH!! Well look forward to the big giveaway 



gravyplz said:


> Awww your too kind!, and thats fine!!!, also all the money i get from my shop will be going towards the group, so really you can commission for free ^.^
> 
> and im doing great thanks!
> 
> just finnished another 250 commission so that's 980 towarsd group ^.^ with another 230, possibly even 730 in comissions ^.^


Ahhh no no, YOU are too kind!! ;v ; And noooo!!! You work so hard with your art I feel bad taking it for free!! ; v ; Thank you so much again for doing this for us!! You are amazing! <3

Make sure not to overwork yourself! c:



Blackjack said:


> Hey guys! My cycling shop is now open! We do accept donations, that will directly support me and team popsicle! Please feel free to visit, lurkers are allowed!
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Villager-Cycling-Shop-BOXES-Sheldon-NEW-Walt


OHHH Congrats!!! Good luck with your cycling shop!!!  And d'awww thank you so much for your donation!!! ; v ; 



Blackjack said:


> Thank you for your donation! I have sent TP a part of your donation!


I have received it!! Thank you so much you guys!! ;v  ;



naekoya said:


> you should raise up the prices for your art :c
> 75tbt starting amount is abit low imo esp the amount of time and effort you put into them
> least a min. 100tbt+ would've been better ~


I agree with this!! I honestly think gravy's art should be 150 tbt+!! x] The time and effort spent on it is no joke!!<3


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH Congrats!!! Good luck with your cycling shop!!!  And d'awww thank you so much for your donation!!! ; v ;
> 
> 
> I have received it!! Thank you so much you guys!! ;v  ;



No problem! I will donate 50% of donations from my cycling shop to TP, because TP is awesome!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 3, 2015)

WooHoo!! welcome back bae <33
aww yeah them requests are just stacking up on ya ;w;
I'm pretty sure they're all worth! hehe


----------



## Jacob (Oct 3, 2015)

Just got home from a party, will probably be online for another couple hours.



Also, I want to thank @Blackjack for donating to TBT! c:

There is also 1 red candy available in the shop for anyone interested!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 3, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> No problem! I will donate 50% of donations from my cycling shop to TP, because TP is awesome!


Ahhh thank you!!! ; v ; We are so lucky to have wonderful members like you!! x] You guys are all awesome!!  Oh yeah! I'll get started on your icon now! Hahaha sorry for the delay! XD



naekoya said:


> WooHoo!! welcome back bae <33
> aww yeah them requests are just stacking up on ya ;w;
> I'm pretty sure they're all worth! hehe


BAEEEEE <333 I'm glad to be back!!! And yesss!! But so worth the tbt ahaha! Once I trade the treasure for tbt 

How are you doing today?? <333



Jacob_lawall said:


> Just got home from a party, will probably be online for another couple hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WELCOME BACKK AYEEEEEE ahahaha!!! XD

And yesss!! 1 red candy available for sale


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 3, 2015)

I will buy the red candy!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 3, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I will buy the red candy!



WOOO!!! Nice!! Feel free to resell it or anything ahah it's all yours!  Send the tbt to Jacob and I'll go ahead and send you the candy now!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhh thank you!!! ; v ; We are so lucky to have wonderful members like you!! x] You guys are all awesome!!  Oh yeah! I'll get started on your icon now! Hahaha sorry for the delay! XD
> 
> 
> BAEEEEE <333 I'm glad to be back!!! And yesss!! But so worth the tbt ahaha! Once I trade the treasure for tbt
> ...



so cold.. been gloomy the past couple days
and raining 
but it'll clear up soon from what I can see the weather updates LOL


----------



## Miharu (Oct 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> so cold.. been gloomy the past couple days
> and raining
> but it'll clear up soon from what I can see the weather updates LOL



OMG Time to bring out your kigurumis!! Hahahah!! XD I wish it was colder here!! XD Still pretty hot ; v ;


----------



## Damniel (Oct 3, 2015)

Hello, just woke up from a nap.


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OMG Time to bring out your kigurumis!! Hahahah!! XD I wish it was colder here!! XD Still pretty hot ; v ;



Yeah I know what you mean 
freakn Cali ;n;
oh how I miss you so ~ hahah </3


----------



## Miharu (Oct 3, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hello, just woke up from a nap.



Good evening!! How was your nap?  I feel like taking a nap soon LOL


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 3, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hello, just woke up from a nap.



hey! welcome back c:
must have been a good one


----------



## Miharu (Oct 3, 2015)

Hey guys!! We just wanted to let you guys know that we are SUPER close to our 10k tbt goal for the group funds!! ;//v//; Jacob will be providing 2.5k tbt to the funds and I will also be providing 2.5k tbt as well! So once we reach 5k tbt in the group donation pool it'll all add up to 10k tbt!! {Also more tbt for the group funds would definitely help as well since we don't know the exact price of the group add on! It may be more than 10k or less than 10k, It's better to be on the safe side though, so we want to raise as much as we can!! Also just a side note, but if the group add on is cheaper than what we estimated, then the rest of the remaining tbt we received will all go towards the Popsicle Donation Pool!  } 

I just really want to say, thank you so much you guys for all your help and donations!! <3​


----------



## Damniel (Oct 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I just really want to say, thank you so much you guys for all your help and donations!! <3​



Yes, cha-ching!
Glad to see this team pulled though!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 3, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Yes, cha-ching!
> Glad to see this team pulled though!



YEEE!! We are almost there!!! B] Hahaha!! It's all thanks to you guys!! ; v ;


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> you should raise up the prices for your art :c
> 75tbt starting amount is abit low imo esp the amount of time and effort you put into them
> least a min. 100tbt+ would've been better ~



Aw ty, and i was thinking of raising them, but for example the first request i got took 20 minutes, and that was 80tbt, i look more at the time taken than quality, i just got back from town, and ill start on your request soon ^.^


----------



## Damniel (Oct 3, 2015)

10 posts till my giveaway! Someone please chat with me for a bit!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 3, 2015)

Plus 1k+ tbt from my shop ill be donating soon ^.^


----------



## Miharu (Oct 3, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> 10 posts till my giveaway! Someone please chat with me for a bit!


YOU CAN DO ITTT!!! What kind of giveaway will it be? 



gravyplz said:


> Plus 1k+ tbt from my shop ill be donating soon ^.^


Ahhh yesss!! Thank you so much!! >//v//<


----------



## Damniel (Oct 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YOU CAN DO ITTT!!! What kind of giveaway will it be?
> 
> 
> Ahhh yesss!! Thank you so much!! >//v//<



I think you know what it will be! Oh 4,999 posts! Will be making it now!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 3, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I think you know what it will be! Oh 4,999 posts! Will be making it now!



GOGOGOGOGO!! CONGRATS ON 5K POSTS!!! XD


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 3, 2015)

CongratZ!!!!


----------



## Locket (Oct 3, 2015)

I wish I had a popsicle to be an official member...

May I join under the no popsicle, but a popsicle member part?


----------



## Damniel (Oct 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> GOGOGOGOGO!! CONGRATS ON 5K POSTS!!! XD



YAY! Giveaway just posted!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 3, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> YAY! Giveaway just posted!



Gratz on 5k Daniel! I don't think you and me have had a solid conversation on here yet!

How are you?


----------



## Damniel (Oct 3, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Gratz on 5k Daniel! I don't think you and me have had a solid conversation on here yet!
> 
> How are you?



Oh I don't think so either so sorry!
I'm doing okay! Just replaying fire emblem during this whole hurricane wakeen thing passes.
How about you?


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 3, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Oh I don't think so either so sorry!
> I'm doing okay! Just replaying fire emblem during this whole hurricane wakeen thing passes.
> How about you?



Doing good! I play a lot of ssb4 for the 3ds, and one of my favorite characters is Ike, if I recall he is also from the fire emblem series?


----------



## Jacob (Oct 3, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I wish I had a popsicle to be an official member...
> 
> May I join under the no popsicle, but a popsicle member part?



Hey! Miharu is taking a nap hahah

But yes! I will let her know


----------



## Damniel (Oct 4, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Doing good! I play a lot of ssb4 for the 3ds, and one of my favorite characters is Ike, if I recall he is also from the fire emblem series?


Ike is from fire emblem but I'm playing awakening! Which is where robin and Lucina are from. I like playing smash Bros but I'm not the best at it frankly.


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 4, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Ike is from fire emblem but I'm playing awakening! Which is where robin and Lucina are from. I like playing smash Bros but I'm not the best at it frankly.



Neither am I, because everyday at school I face off against some friends that are ridiculously good at it, so I have been practicing only with Ike lol


----------



## Damniel (Oct 4, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Neither am I, because everyday at school I face off against some friends that are ridiculously good at it, so I have been practicing only with Ike lol



I like playing with Rosalina but I usually just play fire emblem during classes nowadays. My units keep dying I keep restarting ugh.


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 4, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I like playing with Rosalina but I usually just play fire emblem during classes nowadays. My units keep dying I keep restarting ugh.



Rosalina is pretty good. My friend is good with mostly all the characters in the game 

Gtg for the night, cya all tomorrow


----------



## Miharu (Oct 4, 2015)

Just woke up from my nap ahahhaa!! Morning guys!! <3 Probably going to go back and nap again though XD What is everyone up to? c:





Aithycou said:


> I wish I had a popsicle to be an official member...
> 
> May I join under the no popsicle, but a popsicle member part?


Of course!!  Welcome to Team Popsicle!! I'll add you to the Freezings list now! x] Feel free to come chat with us anytime and also feel free to take on Quests to earn some pps to redeem awesome rewards!  Unfortunately since you joined one of the rosters after we announced our popsicle raffle, you won't be able to join this raffle, however, we'll be hosting more in the future so feel free to join those!  

If you have any questions please feel free to ask! {I do suggest reading the FAQ section on Jacob's OP on the first page before asking though! c: } 



Call me Daniel said:


> YAY! Giveaway just posted!


WOO!!!! I'll check it out now! 



Blackjack said:


> Rosalina is pretty good. My friend is good with mostly all the characters in the game
> 
> Gtg for the night, cya all tomorrow


Night!! Sleep tight!


----------



## himeki (Oct 4, 2015)

LEAVING IN 2 HOURS THANK GOD


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 4, 2015)

I now have 32 posts, 33 including this one... I can do this!

Oh, and good morning, everyone!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 4, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> I now have 32 posts, 33 including this one... I can do this!
> 
> Oh, and good morning, everyone!



Morning ! Just got back from a bonfire, i think im put off marshmellows for a few weeks -.-
its 10:30 p.m here so its goodnight for me lol


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 4, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Morning ! Just got back from a bonfire, i think im put off marshmellows for a few weeks -.-
> its 10:30 p.m here so its goodnight for me lol



Oh, I've never been to a bonfire before! Well, good night! ^^


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 4, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Oh, I've never been to a bonfire before! Well, good night! ^^



Here in new zealand its common to have them in the back yard lol
They are really great,apart from smelling like smoke for the rest of the night -.-


----------



## himeki (Oct 4, 2015)

my nose hurts


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm just racing online on Mario Kart 8.


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> I'm just racing online on Mario Kart 8.



Do you have the DLCs?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 4, 2015)

sOMEBODY HIT ME WITH LIGHTNING THE SECOND I GOT TRIPLE MUSHROOMS GJGBHKJSKDFTPPDLD


----------



## himeki (Oct 4, 2015)

guys, is it worth getting a wiiu?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 4, 2015)

Araie said:


> Do you have the DLCs?



Nah... but I really want to race on the Animal Crossing track as the Villager ;-;


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> guys, is it worth getting a wiiu?



Yes! In my opinion, at least. Wii U has a lot of good games to offer to you. 
And I feel bad for you.. Mario Kart 8 has THE BEST Animal Crossing course. It even changes seasons every time you play it! 
Oh, and mwhahaha. >


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 4, 2015)

Araie said:


> Yes! In my opinion, at least. Wii U has a lot of good games to offer to you.
> And I feel bad for you.. Mario Kart 8 has THE BEST Animal Crossing course. It even changes seasons every time you play it!



But isn't there only one AC course? XD

It changes seasons every time you play?! Aaaaahh stop making me want it more! ;-;


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> But isn't there only one AC course? XD
> 
> It changes seasons every time you play?! Aaaaahh stop making me want it more! ;-;



Technically, yes. It does have four varieties, though, so it all just depends on how you look at it. Oh, and you are welcome. <3


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 4, 2015)

YAAAAASSSSS I MANAGED TO HIT SOMEONE WITH RED SHELLS JUST BEFORE THEY CROSSED THE FINISH LINE AND I CAME FIRST

AND THEN I CAME FIRST AGAIN IN THE NEXT RACE


----------



## himeki (Oct 4, 2015)

OTL wacom has made a new version of intuos tablets and i cant find my freaking nibs


----------



## Damniel (Oct 4, 2015)

Hey guys! How' it going?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 4, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys! How' it going?



Heyo, Daniel. I'm doing good, but every part of my body feels stiff this morning for some reason. T^T
How about you?


----------



## Damniel (Oct 4, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Heyo, Daniel. I'm doing good, but every part of my body feels stiff this morning for some reason. T^T
> How about you?



Oh that must suck! Doing well, maintaining my giveaway and playing fire emblem, nothing much.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 4, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey guys! How' it going?



Hiiiiiiiiii! I'm doing great! I'm racing with my sisters on Mario Kart 8, but I'm going to have to stop in around 45 minutes because my avatar wants to come over to my house in AC:NL.


----------



## himeki (Oct 4, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Heyo, Daniel. I'm doing good, but every *part of my body feels stiff* this morning for some reason. T^T
> How about you?



LMAO


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 4, 2015)

Morning -_-


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

Good morning. I feel bad today. My stomach is hurting like mad, and I have a runny nose. It sucks!
How's everyone!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 4, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Good morning. I feel bad today. My stomach is hurting like mad, and I have a runny nose. It sucks!
> How's everyone!



Woke up at 7am on my last day to sleep in and couldn't fall back asleep -_-


----------



## himeki (Oct 4, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Good morning. I feel bad today. My stomach is hurting like mad, and I have a runny nose. It sucks!
> How's everyone!



Aww no! I hope you feel ok soon c:

I'm good thanks! Just getting a file full of screenshot refs of Keit-Chan ~


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Aww no! I hope you feel ok soon c:
> 
> I'm good thanks! Just getting a file full of screenshot refs of Keit-Chan ~



Thanks! I hope so too, because my mom wanted me to walk with her today, and I don't want to throw up.


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Good morning. I feel bad today. My stomach is hurting like mad, and I have a runny nose. It sucks!
> How's everyone!



I'm fine! So sorry to hear that though. Hope you feel better soon. <3


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 4, 2015)

I guess I can be happy though, I just snagged an Icecream swirl for 1,400, and the average is 1800-2500


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 4, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I guess I can be happy though, I just snagged an Icecream swirl for 1,400, and the average is 1800-2500



Whaaaaat?! That's great! I want an ice cream swirl, but I'm worried that I'm never going to be able to afford one. ;-;


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

Araie said:


> I'm fine! So sorry to hear that though. Hope you feel better soon. <3



My pain went away finally!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 4, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I guess I can be happy though, I just snagged an Icecream swirl for 1,400, and the average is 1800-2500



Ooh~ gratz! :3


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> My pain went away finally!



Ah, that's good, haha. 




Blackjack said:


> I guess I can be happy though, I just snagged an Icecream swirl for 1,400, and the average is 1800-2500



Woah, nice! I still can't even afford THAT though..


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 4, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Whaaaaat?! That's great! I want an ice cream swirl, but I'm worried that I'm never going to be able to afford one. ;-;



All you need to do is invest your TBT wisely. I made 2600 TBT from a 199 TBT investment when I first started


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> All you need to do is invest your TBT wisely. I made 2600 TBT from a 199 TBT investment when I first started



What about a cycling town as well..? I was actually thinking of starting one.


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 4, 2015)

Araie said:


> What about a cycling town as well..? I was actually thinking of starting one.



Cycling towns will take a lot of time and work, but they can be very profitable


----------



## himeki (Oct 4, 2015)

WOO I FOUND A CHOCOLATE MINI MILK IN THE BOTTOM OF MY FREEZER YES!


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Cycling towns will take a lot of time and work, but they can be very profitable



I'm sure they are, judging on how prices go all the time.




MayorEvvie said:


> WOO I FOUND A CHOCOLATE MINI MILK IN THE BOTTOM OF MY FREEZER YES!



Give it to me. >


----------



## himeki (Oct 4, 2015)

Araie said:


> Give it to me. >


NO


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> NO



Fine. ; - ;


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 4, 2015)

Why must be so hard to get TBT ;-; I'm trying to save up for this month's birthstone and a user title colour change (Yes, I know I already have one, but I want to change it again!).


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Why must be so hard to get TBT ;-; I'm trying to save up for this month's birthstone and a user title colour change (Yes, I know I already have one, but I want to change it again!).



Same here, haha. I would suggest trying to do a auction, a cycling town, or just selling items regularly. I would NOT recommend doing a closet cleanout with TBT, though. They should be some things like unorderables, hybrids, or sets. When I do eventually make a cycling town when I am ready, I may make giveaways and such, but that could be a long ways away from now.


----------



## himeki (Oct 4, 2015)

i would sell my art but noone buys it RIP


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 4, 2015)

Araie said:


> Same here, haha. I would suggest trying to do a auction, a cycling town, or just selling items regularly. I would NOT recommend doing a closet cleanout with TBT, though. They should be some things like unorderables, hybrids, or sets. When I do eventually make a cycling town when I am ready, I may make giveaways and such, but that could be a long ways away from now.



I actually did an auction the other day because Flurry was in boxes, but I accepted both TBT and IGB as bids. Of course, the highest bid had to be in IGB. >_< Oh well, at least I now have 55 million IGB!

I can't really do a cycling town - I only have one copy of the game and I want to TT as little as possible. I also have three of my five dreamies in my town, and three other villagers that I'm considering keeping.


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> I actually did an auction the other day because Flurry was in boxes, but I accepted both TBT and IGB as bids. Of course, the highest bid had to be in IGB. >_< Oh well, at least I now have 55 million IGB!
> 
> I can't really do a cycling town - I only have one copy of the game and I want to TT as little as possible. I also have three of my five dreamies in my town, and three other villagers that I'm considering keeping.



Ah, ok. Although I only have 1 copy of the game, I was planning to do PURELY TBT. No exceptions. I do have a couple of my dreamies in my current town, but honestly, I can sacrifice them for something such as this. By the way - next time when you are auction off a villager, JUST GO FOR TBT. IT IS MUCH MORE WORTH IT.. but you probably already knew that!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> i would sell my art but noone buys it RIP



What does it look like?


----------



## himeki (Oct 4, 2015)

Araie said:


> Ah, ok. Although I only have 1 copy of the game, I was planning to do PURELY TBT. No exceptions. I do have a couple of my dreamies in my current town, but honestly, I can sacrifice them for something such as this. By the way - next time when you are auction off a villager, JUST GO FOR TBT. IT IS MUCH MORE WORTH IT.. but you probably already knew that!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



its in my art shop in the museum shiop


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> its in my art shop in the museum shiop



Ah, ok, thanks!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 4, 2015)

Araie said:


> Ah, ok. Although I only have 1 copy of the game, I was planning to do PURELY TBT. No exceptions. I do have a couple of my dreamies in my current town, but honestly, I can sacrifice them for something such as this. By the way - next time when you are auction off a villager, JUST GO FOR TBT. IT IS MUCH MORE WORTH IT.. but you probably already knew that!



I accepted both TBT and IGB for Flurry because I'm saving up both for different things! I've already mentioned what I'm saving my TBT for, but I want to have 100 million IGB so I can have the ABD! Yeeeaaahhhh I'm definitely going to only accept TBT because that's what a lot of the people in the Museum Shop accept.


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> I accepted both TBT and IGB for Flurry because I'm saving up both for different things! I've already mentioned what I'm saving my TBT for, but I want to have 100 million IGB so I can have the ABD! Yeeeaaahhhh I'm definitely going to only accept TBT because that's what a lot of the people in the Museum Shop accept.



Meh, I rather just go to the post office even though I already have the ABD.


----------



## himeki (Oct 4, 2015)

Guys, how long after you start a new ACNL game can villagers start moving out? Cycling purposes!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Guys, how long after you start a new ACNL game can villagers start moving out? Cycling purposes!



I believe once you have 9 villagers


----------



## himeki (Oct 4, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I believe once you have 9 villagers



how long is that?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> how long is that?



I wish I knew... why did I TT to get most of the shops ;-;


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> how long is that?



Maybe a week or two? I TT alot so im not sure.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 4, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Why must be so hard to get TBT ;-; I'm trying to save up another user title colour change (Yes, I know I already have one, but I want to change it again!).



Its ok I have 8 different colors haha


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 4, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Its ok I have 8 different colors haha



Hey jacob, how much did you pay for the pokeball?

I also managed to get an icecream swirl for 1400, so I am happy about that


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 4, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Its ok I have 8 different colors haha



Whoa your user title is invisible



Blackjack said:


> Hey jacob, how much did you pay for the pokeball?
> 
> I also managed to get an icecream swirl for 1400, so I am happy about that



I didn't even know you can get Pokeball collectibles! XD


----------



## himeki (Oct 4, 2015)

WAAAH TO ADD TEXT OR NOT TO ADD TEXT TO THIS GFX ;W;


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 4, 2015)

HNNNNNGGG JUST FOUR MORE POSTS UNTIL I CAN ENTER THE RAFFLE, THREE BECAUSE OF THIS ONE

I. Can. Do. This.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 4, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> HNNNNNGGG JUST FOUR MORE POSTS UNTIL I CAN ENTER THE RAFFLE, THREE BECAUSE OF THIS ONE
> 
> I. Can. Do. This.



Go! Go! You're almost there~ /ouo/


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 4, 2015)

anyone want a cake collectible? Only 300 TBT 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?325713-Cake-Collectible-300-TBT


----------



## himeki (Oct 4, 2015)

My entry for SOTW! Super happy with how it turned out! C:


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> anyone want a cake collectible? Only 300 TBT
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?325713-Cake-Collectible-300-TBT



I would buy it, but I don't have enough.. good luck on selling it though!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> My entry for SOTW! Super happy with how it turned out! C:



That is so pretty!


----------



## himeki (Oct 4, 2015)

Araie said:


> I would buy it, but I don't have enough.. good luck on selling it though!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thanks!


Are you sure?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 4, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> anyone want a cake collectible? Only 300 TBT
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?325713-Cake-Collectible-300-TBT



I only have 200 TBT ;-;


----------



## Miharu (Oct 4, 2015)

Hey guys!! Dropping by to say hi again! About 4 more hours until I get off work!! (๑?̀ㅁ?́๑)✧ I hope you guys had a wonderful weekend! 





SuperStar2361 said:


> HNNNNNGGG JUST FOUR MORE POSTS UNTIL I CAN ENTER THE RAFFLE, THREE BECAUSE OF THIS ONE
> 
> I. Can. Do. This.


GOGOGOGOGO YOU CAN DO IT!!! ʕ?̀ω?́ʔ✧ Hahaha XD 



MayorEvvie said:


> My entry for SOTW! Super happy with how it turned out! C:



Looking great!!! Good job Evvie! (๑?̀ㅂ?́)و✧


----------



## himeki (Oct 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hey guys!! Dropping by to say hi again! About 4 more hours until I get off work!! (๑?̀ㅁ?́๑)✧ I hope you guys had a wonderful weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Miharu! I actually did most of this on SAI, and then added the final touches on paint.net haha!
Also, what do you guys think of my new sig and avatar set? c:


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 4, 2015)

Seeing as I'm on my 48th/49th post, I have a question to ask.

How do we enter the raffle? Do we just say here that we wanna enter, or do we have to PM somebody, or...?


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Thanks Miharu! I actually did most of this on SAI, and then added the final touches on paint.net haha!
> Also, what do you guys think of my new sig and avatar set? c:



You crazy man.  
It looks good. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



SuperStar2361 said:


> Seeing as I'm on my 48th/49th post, I have a question to ask.
> 
> How do we enter the raffle? Do we just say here that we wanna enter, or do we have to PM somebody, or...?



Just say that you want to enter the raffle is all.


----------



## himeki (Oct 4, 2015)

Araie said:


> You crazy man.
> It looks good.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



why am i crazy
is it bc i use art software for gfx?


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> why am i crazy
> is it bc i use art software for gfx?



You sent me, like, all of your bells.. you didn't have to do that!


----------



## himeki (Oct 4, 2015)

Araie said:


> You sent me, like, all of your bells.. you didn't have to do that!



yes but I wanted to



i did have about 1k in the abd but I spent it all whoops
anyone wanna commission meeee?


----------



## Jacob (Oct 4, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Hey jacob, how much did you pay for the pokeball?
> 
> I also managed to get an icecream swirl for 1400, so I am happy about that


It was a gift from my good friend, but technically you could buy one for ~16,000 tbt


SuperStar2361 said:


> Seeing as I'm on my 48th/49th post, I have a question to ask.
> 
> How do we enter the raffle? Do we just say here that we wanna enter, or do we have to PM somebody, or...?


just say here you want to enter


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 4, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> It was a gift from my good friend, but technically you could buy one for ~16,000 tbt
> 
> just say here you want to enter



Wow, that is a *REALLY* good friend lol


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> yes but I wanted to
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay then, haha. Thank you so very much then! <3


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 4, 2015)

Araie said:


> I would buy it, but I don't have enough.. good luck on selling it though!



How much would you offer? I need the TBT badly lol


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> How much would you offer? I need the TBT badly lol



Uh.. 250 maybe..?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 4, 2015)

Araie said:


> Just say that you want to enter the raffle is all.



Oh, OK!

...I need to check whether this is my 49th or 50th post I lost count lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

YEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS 50TH POST I KNEW I COULD DO IT

I'D LIKE TO ENTER THE RAFFLE DDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Oh, OK!
> 
> ...I need to check whether this is my 49th or 50th post I lost count lol
> 
> ...



Congrats! I hope you win.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 4, 2015)

Araie said:


> Congrats! I hope you win.



Aww, thanks! >w<

Have you entered?


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Aww, thanks! >w<
> 
> Have you entered?



Of course, haha.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 4, 2015)

@SuperStar2361 you have been entered!


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

I just watched San Andreas. It's so sad and scary!


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I just watched San Andreas. It's so sad and scary!



San Andreas..?


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

Araie said:


> San Andreas..?



The movie? You've never heard of it?


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> The movie? You've never heard of it?



Nope. What is it about..?


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

Araie said:


> Nope. What is it about..?



It's about the San Andreas fault in California. Earthquakes and tsunamis. I cried because it was so scary.. And some of my family lives there, it seems like it would never happen but it could.


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> It's about the San Andreas fault in California. Earthquakes and tsunamis. I cried because it was so scary.. And some of my family lives there, it seems like it would never happen but it could.



Oh, sounds cool! Maybe I'll search for it on Netflix later.


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

Araie said:


> Oh, sounds cool! Maybe I'll search for it on Netflix later.



It came out early this year, so I'm not sure it's on Netfilx yet. But if it is, try not to cry


----------



## roseflower (Oct 4, 2015)

Hello everybody


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> It came out early this year, so I'm not sure it's on Netfilx yet. But if it is, try not to cry



Who knows. And haha, I won't. 




roseflower said:


> Hello everybody



Hello!


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hello everybody



Hi rose!


----------



## roseflower (Oct 4, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Hi rose!



Hi Araie and Sugarella
How are you doing?


----------



## himeki (Oct 4, 2015)

to sleep or watch anime hmm


----------



## KiloPatches (Oct 4, 2015)

Hey roseflower! 

Miharu! Jacob! 

I would like to turn in Quest #3 please! It was started on September 25th..... it is 2 days overdue. ^^ 

Can it be renewed? Like does it repeat for every week I have my banner up? So every Friday I can turn in the quest again until the Quest posts a deadline? Just wondering..... XD


----------



## roseflower (Oct 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> to sleep or watch anime hmm



Hi Evvie, I?m tired, but instead to sleep, I come online to TBT haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



KiloPatches said:


> Hey roseflower!
> 
> Miharu! Jacob!
> 
> ...



Hi Kilo, how are you?


----------



## himeki (Oct 4, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi Evvie, I?m tired, but instead to sleep, I come online to TBT haha



Yup, same!
What do you think of my dig and Avi set?


----------



## roseflower (Oct 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yup, same!
> What do you think of my dig and Avi set?



It?s good looking, love the colours<3


----------



## Damniel (Oct 4, 2015)

hey guys!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 4, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> hey guys!



Heya Daniel~


----------



## roseflower (Oct 4, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> hey guys!



Hi Daniel congrats on 5k posts


----------



## Damniel (Oct 4, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi Daniel congrats on 5k posts



Thanks! I still can't believe i got that many posts!


----------



## roseflower (Oct 4, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Thanks! I still can't believe i got that many posts!



Haha yeah it accumulates so slow


----------



## Jacob (Oct 4, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Hey roseflower!
> 
> Miharu! Jacob!
> 
> ...



Hi Kilo!!

Honestly, I have no idea about this. I will ask miharu and she will get back to you on that!


----------



## roseflower (Oct 4, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Hi Kilo!!
> 
> Honestly, I have no idea about this. I will ask miharu and she will get back to you on that!



Hi Jacob, I see you?re ready for Halloween >w<


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

We are so close to 10k posts!!!


----------



## hydrophonic (Oct 4, 2015)

LMAO


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

Azabache said:


> LMAO



I wonder what happened


----------



## roseflower (Oct 4, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I wonder what happened



I guess they posted in the wrong thread?


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 4, 2015)

58 Posts from mine til 10k


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

Hello again!! I'm excited for that raffle tomorrow !


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Hello again!! I'm excited for that raffle tomorrow !



I wish they would do it tonight.. I don't think anyone else is going to enter..


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

Araie said:


> I wish they would do it tonight.. I don't think anyone else is going to enter..



I know.. I might have to go to bed super early tomorrow too.


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I know.. I might have to go to bed super early tomorrow too.



Maybe we can ask..? I don't know..


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

Araie said:


> Maybe we can ask..? I don't know..



I don't think they would do it anyways, we are both just Popsicles in Freezing. 
I will take a risk and ask though,

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm too scared, never mind


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 4, 2015)

blerp


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> blerp



hi hidden owl! how are you doing?


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I don't think they would do it anyways, we are both just Popsicles in Freezing.
> I will take a risk and ask though,
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Okay, haha.  
And so what? We are both still loyal members to the group.




The Hidden Owl said:


> blerp



Hello Hidden! How are you?


----------



## Jacob (Oct 4, 2015)

Araie said:


> Maybe we can ask..? I don't know..



Hehe we see you guys ;D

The reason we are holding it tomorrow if because Miharu and I need to be online at the same time so we can both witness who wins via skype. Tomorrow is one of the only times we will be available together because I have school and she has work!


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Hehe we see you guys ;D
> 
> The reason we are holding it tomorrow if because Miharu and I need to be online at the same time so we can both witness who wins via skype. Tomorrow is one of the only times we will be available together because I have school and she has work!


Oh I see.


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Hehe we see you guys ;D
> 
> The reason we are holding it tomorrow if because Miharu and I need to be online at the same time so we can both witness who wins via skype. Tomorrow is one of the only times we will be available together because I have school and she has work!



Ah, okay! You sneaky.. uh.. person..  
By the way, I love the Jack Skellington thing that's going on there, haha.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 4, 2015)

Araie said:


> By the way, I love the Jack Skellington thing that's going on there, haha.



Thank you! I was just testing it out today, that is going to be my theme for halloween


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Thank you! I was just testing it out today, that is going to be my theme for halloween



no you changed it back lol


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Thank you! I was just testing it out today, that is going to be my theme for halloween



Well, good, I like it a lot, haha.


----------



## KiloPatches (Oct 4, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi Evvie, I?m tired, but instead to sleep, I come online to TBT haha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I have a lot of mixed feelings right now. 
Trying hard to focus on school and work, but a good friend of mine has 6 months to live, and is dying of cancer. 
I made a post about his book that he is writing, he is a Comedian, and he wants to share his humour and wit with the world and give people in chemo centres something better to read than outdated magazines. So I made a post about it, the book is called "The Funny Thing About Cancer". I was one of the editors. Now that it has hit publication, I can stop being quiet about it. 
I don't expect people to buy the book (though with every preorder, he will sign you a copy and pay for shipping of a copy to a cancer centre of your choice, if you know one). Just be aware of WHO josh Haddon is.... because most likely someone in your life is a cancer survivor, or is dying of cancer or had died of cancer..... and I just want to spread the word of Josh's initiative. He is being featured on Radio shows and even scheduled o be on Ellen. I just wanted to get the word out. Make you aware of his YouTube channel on his journey with cancer. Facebook page. Blog. You can watch his comedy specials, if you want. Just support him. He is my friend, I am trying to be strong, for him. I just want to get the word out.


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> I have a lot of mixed feelings right now.
> Trying hard to focus on school and work, but a good friend of mine had 6 months to live, and is dying of cancer.
> I made a post about his book that he is writing, he is a Comedian, and he wants to share his humour and wit with the world and give people in chemo centres something better to read than outdated magazines. So I made a post about it, the book is called "The Funny Thing About Cancer". I was one of the editors. Now that it has hit publication, I can stop being quiet about it.
> I don't expect people to buy the book (though with every preorder, he will sign you a copy and pay for shipping of a copy to a cancer centre of your choice, if you know one). Just be aware of WHO josh Haddon is.... because most likely someone in your life is a cancer survivor, or is dying of cancer or had died of cancer..... and I just want to spread the word of Josh's initiative. He is being featured on Radio shows and even scheduled o be on Ellen. I just wanted to get the word out. Make you aware of his YouTube channel on his journey with cancer. Facebook page. Blog. You can watch his comedy specials, if you want. Just support him. He is my friend, I am trying to be strong, for him. I just want to get the word out.



My grandma has died from breast cancer. 
I'll check out his YouTube later I promise


----------



## Miharu (Oct 4, 2015)

Finally off work ahhh I'm so tired ; v; I hope everyone had a great weekend! 





SuperStar2361 said:


> Oh, OK!
> 
> ...I need to check whether this is my 49th or 50th post I lost count lol
> 
> ...


CONGRATS ON YOUR 50th+ POSTS!!!! I KNEW YOU COULD DO IT!!! 



KiloPatches said:


> Hey roseflower!
> 
> Miharu! Jacob!
> 
> ...


HII KILO!!!  Sorry for the delay!! I'm normally not active on the weekends due to work! ; v ; I'll be updating yours and everyone's Quest Logs now! c: 

As for your question, this specific quest may only be redeemed once!  However in the future once the new badges/membership cards are made, I'll be having a quest where you can keep redeeming it for some easy pps!  Thanks for asking!



Araie said:


> I wish they would do it tonight.. I don't think anyone else is going to enter..


Just adding on to what Jacob said, it's due to that and the fact that since many new members have joined we wanted to give them a chance to rack up those posts.  Not everyone has the luxury of being able to be online 24/7 due to school, work, life, etc! This is why we tend to also like to make raffles at LEAST 3-5 days long. Not only that, we have A LOT of popsicle members and freezing members who are currently inactive due to work/school/you name it. If by chance they were finally free and able to get on, we want to give them a chance to enter as well.  We never know who'll come back/join the raffle, so it never hurts to wait and give others a chance c: 

Also once we announce the dates, the dates will always be firm. I hope you guys would both understand and please be patient! Our reasons for the dates chosen are normally due to the reason Jacob stated. I'm always working on the weekends so I rarely have time to host/keep track of a raffle. Not only that I'm now also in charge of SOTW so I'll need to take care of that as well. c: Thanks for understanding!


----------



## KiloPatches (Oct 4, 2015)

No worries, I am kinda attached to my "Popsicles are awesome" banner. XD I am keeping it anyway. I am not so much interested in pps..... I am more interested in gaining 50 posts..... so I can get a BADGE!!!! HAHAHAH....... But I have quite a ways yet..... lol


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm dying!! I put too much hot sauce on some chips I eating.

Help


----------



## KiloPatches (Oct 4, 2015)

DRINK MILK!


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> DRINK MILK!



We only have ugly milk! I'm lactose intolerant


----------



## Miharu (Oct 4, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He has a great initiative!  Thank you for letting us know who he is! I hope many people support him! I'll find your thread about him and I'll definitely check out his youtube to show my support as well! 



KiloPatches said:


> No worries, I am kinda attached to my "Popsicles are awesome" banner. XD I am keeping it anyway. I am not so much interested in pps..... I am more interested in gaining 50 posts..... so I can get a BADGE!!!! HAHAHAH....... But I have quite a ways yet..... lol


Hahaha!! I'm glad you like it!! XD OHH!! YOU CAN DO IT!!! HAHAHA!! XD You are slowly getting there!


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

I SURVIVED, I FINISHED THE CHIP


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Just adding on to what Jacob said, it's due to that and the fact that since many new members have joined we wanted to give them a chance to rack up those posts.  Not everyone has the luxury of being able to be online 24/7 due to school, work, life, etc! This is why we tend to also like to make raffles at LEAST 3-5 days long. Not only that, we have A LOT of popsicle members and freezing members who are currently inactive due to work/school/you name it. If by chance they were finally free and able to get on, we want to give them a chance to enter as well.  We never know who'll come back/join the raffle, so it never hurts to wait and give others a chance c:
> 
> Also once we announce the dates, the dates will always be firm. I hope you guys would both understand and please be patient! Our reasons for the dates chosen are normally due to the reason Jacob stated. I'm always working on the weekends so I rarely have time to host/keep track of a raffle. Not only that I'm now also in charge of SOTW so I'll need to take care of that as well. c: Thanks for understanding!



Okay, haha, I think I get it now. It's just that weekends do seem MORE of a free day, but schedules just differ, I suppose. I also just die of tension for giveaways and such, haha. But that's just me! 




KiloPatches said:


> I have a lot of mixed feelings right now.
> Trying hard to focus on school and work, but a good friend of mine has 6 months to live, and is dying of cancer.
> I made a post about his book that he is writing, he is a Comedian, and he wants to share his humour and wit with the world and give people in chemo centres something better to read than outdated magazines. So I made a post about it, the book is called "The Funny Thing About Cancer". I was one of the editors. Now that it has hit publication, I can stop being quiet about it.
> I don't expect people to buy the book (though with every preorder, he will sign you a copy and pay for shipping of a copy to a cancer centre of your choice, if you know one). Just be aware of WHO josh Haddon is.... because most likely someone in your life is a cancer survivor, or is dying of cancer or had died of cancer..... and I just want to spread the word of Josh's initiative. He is being featured on Radio shows and even scheduled o be on Ellen. I just wanted to get the word out. Make you aware of his YouTube channel on his journey with cancer. Facebook page. Blog. You can watch his comedy specials, if you want. Just support him. He is my friend, I am trying to be strong, for him. I just want to get the word out.



I am sorry to hear that. I'll be sure to check out his YouTube channel later and support you and him to the best to my ability.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 4, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I SURVIVED, I FINISHED THE CHIP


What kind of chip was it? O:



Araie said:


> Okay, haha, I think I get it now. It's just that weekends do seem MORE of a free day, but schedules just differ, I suppose. I also just die of tension for giveaways and such, haha. But that's just me!


Hahaha Saturdays and Sundays do not feel like weekends to me at all due to work ; v ; Mondays and Wednesdays are more of weekends for me since I have those 2 days off and if I'm lucky they give me Tuesdays off too XD 

I literally just want to come home from work and plop on my bed and take a nap due to how exhausted I am   :'D


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> What kind of chip was it? O:
> 
> 
> Hahaha Saturdays and Sundays do not feel like weekends to me at all due to work ; v ; Mondays and Wednesdays are more of weekends for me since I have those 2 days off and if I'm lucky they give me Tuesdays off too XD
> ...




It was a chip that was so spicy O:


----------



## Miharu (Oct 4, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> It was a chip that was so spicy O:



I read that haha I meant what brand? Like was it Flaming Hot Lays? Hot Cheetoes? Etc? XD I love spicy snacks <3


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> What kind of chip was it? O:
> 
> 
> Hahaha Saturdays and Sundays do not feel like weekends to me at all due to work ; v ; Mondays and Wednesdays are more of weekends for me since I have those 2 days off and if I'm lucky they give me Tuesdays off too XD
> ...



Ah, okay. I don't have a job yet of course, so I don't know the schedules, and boring-ness, and blah blah blah blah blah. It's good that you get somewhat of a weekend though, haha.


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I read that haha I meant what brand? Like was it Flaming Hot Lays? Hot Cheetoes? Etc? XD I love spicy snacks <3



Nah, it was something that Mexicans love (me)!
It is a really crunchy chip, and I put hot sauce and lime on them, it was delicious but spicy XD


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Nah, it was something that Mexicans love (me)!
> It is a really crunchy chip, and I put hot sauce and lime on them, it was delicious but spicy XD



What brand of chip was it? .-.


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

Araie said:


> What brand of chip was it? .-.





Spoiler





that's the bag


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooh.. a unknown brand bag.. that makes more sense now.


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

Araie said:


> Oooh.. a unknown brand bag.. that makes more sense now.



Yeah but it's good


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Yeah but it's good



That's expected, haha. I would've just let them rot away in my pantry if I didn't like them..


----------



## Miharu (Oct 4, 2015)

✧ Quest Logs are now up to date! 

✧ I've added a little time slot in the "Quest Contents" spoiler to show you guys when the Quest Roster was last updated! 

✧ Jacob's OP has been updated and shortened!

✧ The Free Popsicle Raffle will be ending tomorrow night! Make sure to join before it's too late! c: Before joining, always read the raffle rules to make sure you qualify to join! Good luck everyone! <3 

✧ We have almost hit 10k posts!!!! The Big Giveaway for celebrating 10k posts and other goals we have achieved will be announced Saturday night {10/10/15 Date may be changed, but for now this is the date I plan on announcing!}! Pps will take a big role on this giveaway! ​


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

MUST.. FINISH.. MORE.. QUESTS!


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

Araie said:


> MUST.. FINISH.. MORE.. QUESTS!



Basically me


----------



## Miharu (Oct 4, 2015)

Araie said:


> MUST.. FINISH.. MORE.. QUESTS!



Oh I forgot to add in, I'll be adding more quests as well for this giveaway B] The giveaway's time limit will be long though ahaha! But it'll be a fun giveaway, it won't be longer than a month's wait though XD


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

So close to 10k!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

After I finish my homework, I need to take a shower ughh


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oh I forgot to add in, I'll be adding more quests as well for this giveaway B] The giveaway's time limit will be long though ahaha! But it'll be a fun giveaway, it won't be longer than a month's wait though XD



Okay, cool! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 4, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> So close to 10k!!
> 
> After I finish my homework, I need to take a shower ughh


We are getting there! 

o: Do you not like taking showers? I find showering relaxing and refreshing XD


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> We are getting there!
> 
> o: Do you not like taking showers? I find showering relaxing and refreshing XD


Yes I do! But it's almost 9 and I'm just so tired I might fall asleep naked in the shower XD


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Yes I do! But it's almost 9 and I'm just so tired I might fall asleep naked in the shower XD



But isn't water supposed to wake people up..?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 4, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Yes I do! But it's almost 9 and I'm just so tired I might fall asleep naked in the shower XD



Ommggg that wouldn't be good aahahha but if anything you'll wake up if you start to lean back and forth from sleepyness! XD Only time I can imagine someone falling asleep is when they are taking a bath ahahaha! XD


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

Araie said:


> But isn't water supposed to wake people up..?



Not if it's boiling hot, that relaxes you.
My parent's bathroom has a bathtub but they won't let me take a bath in there 
I've been wanting to since we moved in this house


----------



## Albuns (Oct 4, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Not if it's boiling hot, that relaxes you.
> My parent's bathroom has a bathtub but they won't let me take a bath in there
> I've been wanting to since we moved in this house



My parents always yell at me for taking too long in the shower, but how can you blame me when it's freezing outside and soo warm in the shower?


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Not if it's boiling hot, that relaxes you.
> My parent's bathroom has a bathtub but they won't let me take a bath in there
> I've been wanting to since we moved in this house



Ah, good point.


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 4, 2015)

10 more posts!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 4, 2015)

Party poppers in.... 9!


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

Wait what..?


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 4, 2015)

7 until infinite popsicles for all!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 4, 2015)

6 Until Mama Mimi explodes... with joy! xD


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi!! Finished up my shower c:


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

What are you talking about..?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 4, 2015)

Secwet, secret. But it's getting closer~


----------



## Araie (Oct 4, 2015)

Okay then.


----------



## Gilrix (Oct 5, 2015)

I have one question, and one question only:

EXPLOSIONS???


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 5, 2015)

10,000th post!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

Gilrix said:


> I have one question, and one question only:
> 
> EXPLOSIONS???


WHERE AHAHAHA!! XD



Blackjack said:


> 10,000th post!


NOOO YOU BEAT ME TO IT AHAHAH!! I like how we were all just lying in wait ahahahah!! CONGRATS ON 10k POSTS TP AND CONGRATS ON GETTING THAT POST BLACKJACK XD


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> WHERE AHAHAHA!! XD
> 
> 
> NOOO YOU BEAT ME TO IT AHAHAH!! I like how we were all just lying in wait ahahahah!! CONGRATS ON 10k POSTS TP AND CONGRATS ON GETTING THAT POST BLACKJACK XD



Thanks lol. I was waiting for a while lol


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Thanks lol. I was waiting for a while lol



Same here!! Hahaha I was refreshing like every 10 minutes or so hahaha! XD That was fun :3


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ✧ We have almost hit 10k posts!!!! The Big Giveaway for celebrating 10k posts and other goals we have achieved will be announced Saturday night {10/10/15 Date may be changed, but for now this is the date I plan on announcing!}! Pps will take a big role on this giveaway!



YYYYYAAAAAAAASSSSSSSS

Oh... pps is involved? (Please don't be one pps per entry... I probably only have, like, 50 from posting and however many I got from signing the petition  )


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> YYYYYAAAAAAAASSSSSSSS
> 
> Oh... pps is involved? (Please don't be one pps per entry... I probably only have, like, 50 from posting and however many I got from signing the petition  )



Oh psttt you need to let me know what quests you are redeeming for me to make your Quest Roster ahahah XD Read all the Quest Rules if you haven't already! 




Also a small update, but the reward section's reward: 500 pps to purchase a popsicle for 1.5k tbt is expiring this wednesday!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 5, 2015)

Just got back from the musium, how's everyone doin ^.^?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Just got back from the musium, how's everyone doin ^.^?



I'm pretty sleepy!! Hahaha XD and welcome back!! How was it?


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm pretty sleepy!! Hahaha XD and welcome back!! How was it?



it was good, a lot of depressing war things and stuff white people stole
but i'm glad to be home, as it was out of town a bit

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh really what time is it over there?


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 5, 2015)

Evening everyone! I was so busy earlier today ; n;
nearly the whole day & night gone just like that by doing errands lol ~


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 5, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Evening everyone! I was so busy earlier today ; n;
> nearly the whole day & night gone just like that by doing errands lol ~



lol i know that feel, evening to you too!, just getting started on your request! ^.^, should be done soon


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 5, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> lol i know that feel, evening to you too!, just getting started on your request! ^.^, should be done soon



hey there! omg tyty ~
I can't wait >w<) <3 hehe
no rush of course!!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> it was good, a lot of depressing war things and stuff white people stole
> but i'm glad to be home, as it was out of town a bit
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


Ohh good to hear you had a good time!! 
And yesss home is always great to be back at!!! <3

It's currently 11:22pm here XD I normally don't get this sleepy, but it's due to work ahaha I'm exhausted from work so I get tired easily ; v ; 



naekoya said:


> Evening everyone! I was so busy earlier today ; n;
> nearly the whole day & night gone just like that by doing errands lol ~


EVENING BAEEEE <333 I hope you had a wonderful weekend!!!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohh good to hear you had a good time!!
> And yesss home is always great to be back at!!! <3
> 
> It's currently 11:22pm here XD I normally don't get this sleepy, but it's due to work ahaha I'm exhausted from work so I get tired easily ; v ;
> ...


aww that sucks!!
why don't you have an early night? it might help 

work sounds tough, i should probibly start looking for a job, as i'm in my second to last year of high school and kinda dont wanna go into the world un-prepared lol


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> aww that sucks!!
> why don't you have an early night? it might help
> 
> work sounds tough, i should probibly start looking for a job, as i'm in my second to last year of high school and kinda dont wanna go into the world un-prepared lol


I might!! Hahaha I might head to bed soon so if I stop responding it probably means I plopped on my bed just to "relax" but ended up falling asleep ahaha XD

Ahhhh enjoy your high school life while it lasts!! ; v ;


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohh good to hear you had a good time!!
> And yesss home is always great to be back at!!! <3
> 
> It's currently 11:22pm here XD I normally don't get this sleepy, but it's due to work ahaha I'm exhausted from work so I get tired easily ; v ;
> ...



Hello there beautiful !! <3
it was alright pretty gloomy, but it's clearing up this week thankfully c:
aww I hope you can finally relax from work now <3


----------



## himeki (Oct 5, 2015)

Morning everyone! C:

@Miharu, are you gonna do the voting for SOTW quest again?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hello there beautiful !! <3
> it was alright pretty gloomy, but it's clearing up this week thankfully c:
> aww I hope you can finally relax from work now <3


Ohhh that's good to hear!!  Is it raining a lot over there? O:

And yesss ahhh <33 I have Monday and Wednesday off!! c: 



MayorEvvie said:


> Morning everyone! C:
> 
> @Miharu, are you gonna do the voting for SOTW quest again?


Morning!! x] And yup! It's an easy quest for you guys to do B] And it helps me out a lot since more votes for the entries! Hahaha XD I'll be posting up new quests sometime Monday-Wednesday! c:


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohhh that's good to hear!!  Is it raining a lot over there? O:
> 
> And yesss ahhh <33 I have Monday and Wednesday off!! c:



it did like random moments 
then sprinkle here and there cx
but loved the cold weather abit though.. it was a nice change for awhile haha


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 5, 2015)

just finnished another request! , might stay up tonight and knock them all out ^.^


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

naekoya said:


> it did like random moments
> then sprinkle here and there cx
> but loved the cold weather abit though.. it was a nice change for awhile haha


OHH that's not too bad!! Hahah I honestly don't mind the rain as long as I'm not outside and wet :^) 

And yess definitely!! It's starting to get cold here so I'm so happy!! Bringing out that corgi butt sweater 



gravyplz said:


> just finnished another request! , might stay up tonight and knock them all out ^.^


I JUST SAW!!!! You did amazing!! Ahhh Jane's art is so cutee!! Great job!!  Looking forward to seeing the rest!!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 5, 2015)

HIHI GUYS SORRY FOR BEING AWAY I've been busy ;u; How has everyone been?


----------



## MayorBambie (Oct 5, 2015)

Gawd, school's boring.


----------



## himeki (Oct 5, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> Gawd, school's boring.



bambie has just discovered the ultimate truth

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Ohhh that's good to hear!!  Is it raining a lot over there? O:
> 
> And yesss ahhh <33 I have Monday and Wednesday off!! c:
> 
> ...



ohhhh cool c:


DOUBLE CHEMISTRY HAS JUST KILLED ME RIP EVVIE


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH that's not too bad!! Hahah I honestly don't mind the rain as long as I'm not outside and wet :^)
> 
> And yess definitely!! It's starting to get cold here so I'm so happy!! Bringing out that corgi butt sweater
> 
> ...


Aww your too kind ^.^
I gave up and went to bed, my legs are killing me from sitting all day in the car ;_;


----------



## Albuns (Oct 5, 2015)

Ugh, it's too cold for school. T^T


----------



## Araie (Oct 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ugh, it's too cold for school. T^T



It's too boring to go to school.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 5, 2015)

Araie said:


> It's too boring to go to school.



xD Agreed, all I want to do today is wrap myself in a blanket and pretend to be a caterpillar.


----------



## Araie (Oct 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> xD Agreed, all I want to do today is wrap myself in a blanket and pretend to be a caterpillar.



Yeah, just as they say, everyone hates Mondays.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 5, 2015)

I missed school today 8) Am I too lucky??


----------



## Albuns (Oct 5, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I missed school today 8) Am I too lucky??



Either you're out of school already or you're one REALLY lucky person. Either way, I hate you for today. :U


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Either you're out of school already or you're one REALLY lucky person. Either way, I hate you for today. :U



No I really didn't go to school. Haven't gone since 2 months, except for giving exams :V 

I hate you for today too <3


----------



## himeki (Oct 5, 2015)

I WANT SNACKS BUT I HAVE NONE WHY


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 5, 2015)

Morning guys


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

Morning everyone!! <3 Oh gosh it's too early here ahahaa!! How's everyone doing?  I hope you guys had a fantastic weekend!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning everyone!! <3 Oh gosh it's too early here ahahaa!! How's everyone doing?  I hope you guys had a fantastic weekend!



omg what time is it where you live? o: 

My weekend was okay ;u; didn't do anything significant xD How was yours?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 5, 2015)

do i have to be a official popsicle member to do quests?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

Aerate said:


> omg what time is it where you live? o:
> 
> My weekend was okay ;u; didn't do anything significant xD How was yours?


Currently 9:02 am now : ') Ahaha!!  I normally sleep in until 12pm on my days off XD

Aww!! ; v ; And omg ahaha weekends aren't weekends for me XD Worked all weekend ahaha but after work, it was relaxing :3



The Hidden Owl said:


> do i have to be a official popsicle member to do quests?


Nope!


----------



## himeki (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Currently 9:02 am now : ') Ahaha!!  I normally sleep in until 12pm on my days off XD
> 
> Aww!! ; v ; And omg ahaha weekends aren't weekends for me XD Worked all weekend ahaha but after work, it was relaxing :3
> 
> ...



Hiii Miharu!

i have snacks now
snacks=happy evvie


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning everyone!! <3 Oh gosh it's too early here ahahaa!! How's everyone doing?  I hope you guys had a fantastic weekend!



I wish -_- I didn't sleep nearly as much as I wanted to.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hiii Miharu!
> 
> i have snacks now
> snacks=happy evvie


Hii!! And OHHH What kind of snacks?  Sounds yummy!!!



Blackjack said:


> I wish -_- I didn't sleep nearly as much as I wanted to.


AWWW!! D: What time did you sleep omg xD


----------



## himeki (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hii!! And OHHH What kind of snacks?  Sounds yummy!!!
> 
> 
> AWWW!! D: What time did you sleep omg xD



maryland cookies and mountain dew c:


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hii!! And OHHH What kind of snacks?  Sounds yummy!!!
> 
> 
> AWWW!! D: What time did you sleep omg xD



Friday-Saturday, Went to sleep at 10:30, woke up at 8. Saturday-Sunday, went to sleep at midnight, woke up at 7 -_-


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Currently 9:02 am now : ') Ahaha!!  I normally sleep in until 12pm on my days off XD
> 
> Aww!! ; v ; And omg ahaha weekends aren't weekends for me XD Worked all weekend ahaha but after work, it was relaxing :3



WOW that sounds SO like me XDD I woke up at 7 am today ;u; Ended up taking a bit of a nap later on at 11 AM XD

Aww that doesn't sound fun )): But OH WELL at least you had fun after work didn't you ahahah (

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> i have snacks now
> snacks=happy evvie



I would really really REALLY love some food to eat ((


----------



## Jacob (Oct 5, 2015)

Congrats on 10,000 posts guys! I missed it


----------



## himeki (Oct 5, 2015)

Aerate said:


> WOW that sounds SO like me XDD I woke up at 7 am today ;u; Ended up taking a bit of a nap later on at 11 AM XD
> 
> Aww that doesn't sound fun )): But OH WELL at least you had fun after work didn't you ahahah (
> 
> ...



i woul share mine but me and bambie ate them all


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 5, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Congrats on 10,000 posts guys! I missed it



It was me


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 5, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i woul share mine but me and bambie ate them all



;u; noooooo 

oh well c: i'll find myself something to eat ahaha XD I STILL HAVE LOTS OF PASTA I CAN MAKE I'll do that tonight while watching Breaking Bad XD


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> maryland cookies and mountain dew c:


Ohh!! Those cookies sound familiar!! Not sure if I've had them or not but that sounds yummy!! XD



Blackjack said:


> Friday-Saturday, Went to sleep at 10:30, woke up at 8. Saturday-Sunday, went to sleep at midnight, woke up at 7 -_-


10:30 pm to 8 am? O:



Aerate said:


> WOW that sounds SO like me XDD I woke up at 7 am today ;u; Ended up taking a bit of a nap later on at 11 AM XD
> 
> Aww that doesn't sound fun )): But OH WELL at least you had fun after work didn't you ahahah (


AHAHA - HIGH FIVES- I DO THE SAME THING!! When I wake up too early, I'll lurk on tbt and then go back to sleep ahahaha!! XD

LOL Somewhat! Hahaha I just pretty much rested/napped XD 



Jacob_lawall said:


> Congrats on 10,000 posts guys! I missed it


YEEEEE Blackjack snatched the 10k post from me!! I was off by a minute :') LOL


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> 10:30 pm to 8 am? O:
> 
> YEEEEE Blackjack snatched the 10k post from me!! I was off by a minute :') LOL



Yeah, 10:30pm to 8am 

...i win all the popsicles :3


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Yeah, 10:30pm to 8am
> 
> ...i win all the popsicles :3



Oh whhaattt lucky ahaha you slept in for a long time!! XD


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oh whhaattt lucky ahaha you slept in for a long time!! XD



I usually sleep till 11-noon on weekends


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I usually sleep till 11-noon on weekends



you sleep so early though omg xD I normally sleep late and that's why I wake up so late ahahaha XD


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHAHA - HIGH FIVES- I DO THE SAME THING!! When I wake up too early, I'll lurk on tbt and then go back to sleep ahahaha!! XD
> 
> LOL Somewhat! Hahaha I just pretty much rested/napped XD



HAHAHAHH WOW I DO THE EXACT SAME LOL like seriously XDD I like literally just check around tbt for maybe like an hour and then doze right back off xD 

Well sleeping is still fun :333 I didn't get much sleep last night D: Might end up sleeping early and waking up early tonight c:


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

Aerate said:


> HAHAHAHH WOW I DO THE EXACT SAME LOL like seriously XDD I like literally just check around tbt for maybe like an hour and then doze right back off xD
> 
> Well sleeping is still fun :333 I didn't get much sleep last night D: Might end up sleeping early and waking up early tonight c:



OMG AHAHAHAHA (≧∇≦)b -high fives- omg have you ever gotten to the point where you lurk on tbt then don't feel sleepy anymore so you stay up for like 2-3 hours then lay down in bed and fall back asleep? hahahaha XD 

It isssss <3 Sleep is bliss ahahaha Awww!! I hope you have a wonderful rest today! (๑?̀ㅂ?́)و✧


----------



## himeki (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohh!! Those cookies sound familiar!! Not sure if I've had them or not but that sounds yummy!! XD
> 
> 
> 10:30 pm to 8 am? O:
> ...



MIHARU. GO TO YOUR LOCAL SHOP. BUY MARYLAND AND EAT MARYLAND


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OMG AHAHAHAHA (≧∇≦)b -high fives- omg have you ever gotten to the point where you lurk on tbt then don't feel sleepy anymore so you stay up for like 2-3 hours then lay down in bed and fall back asleep? hahahaha XD
> 
> It isssss <3 Sleep is bliss ahahaha Awww!! I hope you have a wonderful rest today! (๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧



*high fives back* omg that happened today ;u; It does happen a lot XD I ended up missing class one day but HEY SLEEEEPP XD

Aw I know right <3 and thank youuu, you too c:


----------



## Albuns (Oct 5, 2015)

This entire day has been crap... all thanks to a stupid headache. x.x


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> MIHARU. GO TO YOUR LOCAL SHOP. BUY MARYLAND AND EAT MARYLAND


LOL IS IT THAT GOOD??? HAHAHAHA



Aerate said:


> *high fives back* omg that happened today ;u; It does happen a lot XD I ended up missing class one day but HEY SLEEEEPP XD
> 
> Aw I know right <3 and thank youuu, you too c:


OMG AHAHA I remember that day when you missed class!! XD Ahhh xD
And it happened to me like a few days ago where I just couldn't go back to sleep ahahaha!!! But then I got super tired again after a few hours and it was nappy time!! Hahaha XD

Thanks!!!! <3



Alby-Kun said:


> This entire day has been crap... all thanks to a stupid headache. x.x


NOOO!!! D: Have you taken any advil for it?  ; v; I hope it goes away soon!!


----------



## himeki (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL IS IT THAT GOOD??? HAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> OMG AHAHA I remember that day when you missed class!! XD Ahhh xD
> ...



yes, they are. if you eat them in the music department, they will be confiscated.
makes for fun at the concerts HAH


----------



## Albuns (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL IS IT THAT GOOD??? HAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> OMG AHAHA I remember that day when you missed class!! XD Ahhh xD
> ...



Nup, it started while I was in my second class of the day, so it couldn't. :< And thankies! So, how goes your day, Mimi? ovo


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> yes, they are. if you eat them in the music department, they will be confiscated.
> makes for fun at the concerts HAH


Awww!! ; __ ; Hahaha!! Anything we ate in class during high school was confiscated XD There was one time where a friend of mine told me the teacher ate a student's snack right in front of their face because the teacher had warned the student so many times not to eat snacks/food in his class ahahaha!



Alby-Kun said:


> Nup, it started while I was in my second class of the day, so it couldn't. :< And thankies! So, how goes your day, Mimi? ovo


AWWW!!! ; __ ; Go away evil headache!  D:<

It's been going great!! I might take a nap soon though ahaha woke up too early and now sleepy XD But aside from that I'm doing greaatttt <3 Currently playing some Flight Rising games to earn some treasure!  What are you currently up to?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Awww!! ; __ ; Hahaha!! Anything we ate in class during high school was confiscated XD There was one time where a friend of mine told me the teacher ate a student's snack right in front of their face because the teacher had warned the student so many times not to eat snacks/food in his class ahahaha!
> 
> 
> AWWW!!! ; __ ; Go away evil headache!  D:<
> ...



Sitting in the lunchroom with some friends and laughing at a video of a woman using a grapefruit... XD


----------



## himeki (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Awww!! ; __ ; Hahaha!! Anything we ate in class during high school was confiscated XD There was one time where a friend of mine told me the teacher ate a student's snack right in front of their face because the teacher had warned the student so many times not to eat snacks/food in his class ahahaha!


EVEN AT LUNCHTIMES
me: yum i have marylands~!
teacher: WHO HAS MARYLANDS?
me; meeeeeeeeee.....?
teacher: yummmmmmmmmm


oh so we hide his marylands haha.

but the music dep. are awesome, they give you early lunch passes on chip days if you agree to sacrifice a few chips LMAO


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Sitting in the lunchroom with some friends and laughing at a video of a woman using a grapefruit... XD


LOOL Wait what is that woman using grapefruit on? XD



MayorEvvie said:


> EVEN AT LUNCHTIMES
> me: yum i have marylands~!
> teacher: WHO HAS MARYLANDS?
> me; meeeeeeeeee.....?
> ...


LOL OMGGGG ahahaha That sounds funny!! XD
Omg rip chips ahahah!! Yeah some of the teachers I had during high school didn't mind if you ate as long as you shared ahaha XD


----------



## Albuns (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOOL Wait what is that woman using grapefruit on? XD
> 
> 
> LOL OMGGGG ahahaha That sounds funny!! XD
> Omg rip chips ahahah!! Yeah some of the teachers I had during high school didn't mind if you ate as long as you shared ahaha XD



*cough* A metal pipe... It made a very strange sound. XD


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> *cough* A metal pipe... It made a very strange sound. XD



LOL I'm slightly confused ahahah! XD


----------



## himeki (Oct 5, 2015)

wheeeee finally opened up my storeh shup!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL I'm slightly confused ahahah! XD



You're not the only one!

And hiiiiiiiiiiiii everyone!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 5, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> You're not the only one!
> 
> And hiiiiiiiiiiiii everyone!



Herro! And sorry, it's an innuendo for something that id rather not say. ;u;


----------



## himeki (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL I'm slightly confused ahahah! XD



i can pm u if you dont understand because i get it haha


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OMG AHAHA I remember that day when you missed class!! XD Ahhh xD
> And it happened to me like a few days ago where I just couldn't go back to sleep ahahaha!!! But then I got super tired again after a few hours and it was nappy time!! Hahaha XD
> 
> Thanks!!!! <3



YOU DO?? OMG WOW THATS SUCH AN HONOR <333 really it sucked though ahahah XDD

Yeah I feel you hahaha, the exact same happened for me ;u; 

I'm staying up tonight EDIT: Scratch that, good night c:


----------



## himeki (Oct 5, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Y
> 
> I'm staying up tonight, waiting for someone I've fallen for. The heartache ;u;







im sorry

also it could be invalid it should be
*you gotta kiss the <insert gender of affection here>


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 5, 2015)

Morning/afternoon everyone!
How is everyone doing ^.^?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 5, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Morning/afternoon everyone!
> How is everyone doing ^.^?



Good afternoon, I'm doing okay I think. 
What about you? ^^


----------



## himeki (Oct 5, 2015)

Yay! Me and Bambie are going to a new sushi place near our favourite anime and manga shop soon! :d


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Good afternoon, I'm doing okay I think.
> What about you? ^^



its goin good, i'm just about to start a boat load of art home work >.>


----------



## Albuns (Oct 5, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> its goin good, i'm just about to start a boat load of art home work >.>



Ooh, sounds fun! So far, my class has made me draw a silhouette of an animal or person and make 10 different pattern designs in the background. It's pretty fun until halfway where your mind starts running out of ideas. xD


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh, sounds fun! So far, my class has made me draw a silhouette of an animal or person and make 10 different pattern designs in the background. It's pretty fun until halfway where your mind starts running out of ideas. xD



then big thing for me is running out of ideas, like we have to produce two big art boards at the end of the year, and i have no ideas on how to add to it, as it has all has to relate


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

Aerate said:


> YOU DO?? OMG WOW THATS SUCH AN HONOR <333 really it sucked though ahahah XDD
> 
> Yeah I feel you hahaha, the exact same happened for me ;u;
> 
> I'm staying up tonight EDIT: Scratch that, good night c:


HAHHAHA OF COURSE!! I read through every post made on TP!   And aww did you get in trouble with your teacher? ; v ;

NIGHTTT! Hahaha I just woke up from my nap!! Still sleepy though XD My boyfriend woke me up ahhaha XD



gravyplz said:


> Morning/afternoon everyone!
> How is everyone doing ^.^?


Good afternoon!!! I'm doing great!! Just woke up from a nap! XD How about you? c:



MayorEvvie said:


> Yay! Me and Bambie are going to a new sushi place near our favourite anime and manga shop soon! :d


OHHH SOUNDS FUNN!!! Have a great time!!!  



gravyplz said:


> its goin good, i'm just about to start a boat load of art home work >.>


Oh gosh!! ; v ; Good luck with your homework!!!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Good afternoon!!! I'm doing great!! Just woke up from a nap! XD How about you? c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh it's good your getting some rest ^.^ and im doing good thanks! just procrastinating art homework lol


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Oh it's good your getting some rest ^.^ and im doing good thanks! just procrastinating art homework lol



Hahaha yeah!! <3 Rest is nice and relaxinggg <333 And that's great to hear!!  And ohh what are they having you draw? O:


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 5, 2015)

well in art we have to produce like 2 a1 art boards following a theme
and im so stuck for ideas as it has to develop and its due in three weeks are i onyl have like 5 things on it and  want to cry


----------



## Albuns (Oct 5, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> then big thing for me is running out of ideas, like we have to produce two big art boards at the end of the year, and i have no ideas on how to add to it, as it has all has to relate



Try something involving the ocean. You could draw tentacles and coral reefs that fill up most of the canvas.


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Try something involving the ocean. You could draw tentacles and coral reefs that fill up most of the canvas.



that's actually a really good idea, i wish i did that, but i already have a theme :T


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 5, 2015)

*Redeeming Quest 13, 14, 15, and 16 here!*



Spoiler: Quest 13



I hope that just the level 30 screenshot is ok!







Spoiler: Quest 14



Check the petition thread!





Spoiler: Quest 15



I loooove mint thins and ice cream sandwiches (esp with chocolate chip cookies)! Mint and chocolate are on of my favorite combos and the crunch makes it even better, and ice cream sandwiches are great because you can actually bite them. As for healthy snacks, I really like fresh chips and salsa, from Chipotle in particular. I guess you can tell I like crunchy foods haha, I despise soggy foods.





Spoiler: Quest 16



I would definitely wish for... more wishes! >v< whenever I get asked this question I always choose more wishes.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 5, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> that's actually a really good idea, i wish i did that, but i already have a theme :T



Awh~ ;u; So what's your theme anyways?


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 5, 2015)

its hard to explain, but it involves sheets/beds and figures and portraits all in black and white


----------



## Albuns (Oct 5, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> its hard to explain, but it involves sheets/beds and figures and portraits all in black and white



Ooh, is it a monochrome piece? O:


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> well in art we have to produce like 2 a1 art boards following a theme
> and im so stuck for ideas as it has to develop and its due in three weeks are i onyl have like 5 things on it and  want to cry


AWWW!!! ; __ ; I'm wishing you luck!! You can do it!!! What's the theme? ; v; 



Alby-Kun said:


> Try something involving the ocean. You could draw tentacles and coral reefs that fill up most of the canvas.


Omg when you said tentacles.. LOL



The Hidden Owl said:


> *Redeeming Quest 13, 14, 15, and 16 here!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Quest Roster has been created!  To see how much pps you have, what quests you finished, etc, go to my OP and in "Quest Contents" hit on the "Quest Roster" spoiler and scroll down and find your spoiler! c: 

And yup!! Just the level 30 screen shot is fine! XD Great job!! Hahaha How was the game? 

AHHH YESSS Ice cream sandwiches and mint thins are so goodddd <33 Ahhh I have to agree with that!! Mint Chocolate is one of my favorite ice cream flavors!! <3 Hahaha!

AHH SAME HERE!!! I HATE SOGGY FOOD WITH A PASSION OMG ; ___ ; I just can't stand it  ; v ; Soggy food is gross in my honest opinion haha ;v ;


----------



## Albuns (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AWWW!!! ; __ ; I'm wishing you luck!! You can do it!!! What's the theme? ; v;
> 
> 
> Omg when you said tentacles.. LOL
> ...



Hmmmm~? What DID you think about when I said tentacles, Mimi? I'm rather curious now.
Ehuehuehuehue~


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hmmmm~? What DID you think about when I said tentacles, Mimi? I'm rather curious now.
> Ehuehuehuehue~



I'm pretty sure you know what I'm talking about ohohohohoho


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AWWW!!! ; __ ; I'm wishing you luck!! You can do it!!! What's the theme? ; v;
> 
> 
> Omg when you said tentacles.. LOL
> ...



Great! Thanks so much!

The game was so cute! It was reeeeaally laggy for me, but I didn't realize until like level 25 when it sped up a ton. xD

AHHHH YESSSS!!! Mint oreo is one of my all time favorites. <3

IKRRR my dad will let his bowl of cereal sit with milk for 2 hours each morning... I seriously would vomit if I had to eat that...


----------



## himeki (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm pretty sure you know what I'm talking about ohohohohoho



*throws phone across floor*
SHAT UP DONT PUT THAT IN MY HEAD


----------



## Albuns (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm pretty sure you know what I'm talking about ohohohohoho



I.... I never knew you had that side. XD


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Great! Thanks so much!
> 
> The game was so cute! It was reeeeaally laggy for me, but I didn't realize until like level 25 when it sped up a ton. xD
> 
> ...


You are very welcome!! 

Yaaayy!! I'm glad you think so!! And omg that sucks!! D: It wasn't too laggy for me thankfully hahaha!! And that's great to know it sped up! XD I think it was level 17 that pissed me off the most LOL

WHAAATTT EWWWWW Q_Q That's disgusting no offense ahhhhh jsdlfkds how could he eat that??!?!?? ; v ;



MayorEvvie said:


> *throws phone across floor*
> SHAT UP DONT PUT THAT IN MY HEAD


AHAHAHAH EVVIE IS IT BAD THAT I STARTED LAUGHING REALLY HARD WHEN I READ YOUR POST AHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 5, 2015)

That moment when you're looking for one of your dreamies and you find a different villager in your campsite that seems cool even if they have one of the personalities you don't like as much as the others and you decide to let them move in.

THIS BETTER HAVE BEEN WORTH IT, RUDY.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I.... I never knew you had that side. XD



Shhh shhh I've seen too many things.. oh but I rarely watch those things ahaha I blame my friends for showing me something I can't unsee :')


----------



## Albuns (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> You are very welcome!!
> 
> Yaaayy!! I'm glad you think so!! And omg that sucks!! D: It wasn't too laggy for me thankfully hahaha!! And that's great to know it sped up! XD I think it was level 17 that pissed me off the most LOL
> 
> ...



EHUEHUEUEHUE I WOULDN'T THINK SO, I mean, it's not like anyone's IMPLYING anything, riiight~? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Shhh shhh I've seen too many things.. oh but I rarely watch those things ahaha I blame my friends for showing me something I can't unsee :')



You and me both... I only knew what it was when I was a freshman in high school after hanging around some people that were looking at that stuff on their phones. RIP my pure and innocent self. T u T


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> That moment when you're looking for one of your dreamies and you find a different villager in your campsite that seems cool even if they have one of the personalities you don't like as much as the others and you decide to let them move in.
> 
> THIS BETTER HAVE BEEN WORTH IT, RUDY.


AWWWW!!! AHAHAHAH!!! At least on the bright side, you had a villager you think is cool move it!! B] It's better than a random villager you may hate!! Hahaha XD 



Alby-Kun said:


> EHUEHUEUEHUE I WOULDN'T THINK SO, I mean, it's not like anyone's IMPLYING anything, riiight~?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ahhh I didn't know what it was until my Junior year in high school :') RIP I was so innocent ahahaha!


----------



## Araie (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi guys! Evening!  
I have completed some of my quests so, here are the one's I have completed so far; 
Quest #14 - (Signature for restock.) 

Quest #18 - (Pictures for your favorite videogame.) http://imgur.com/a/ZeMJ0 

Quest #19. (Voting for the signatures.)


----------



## Albuns (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AWWWW!!! AHAHAHAH!!! At least on the bright side, you had a villager you think is cool move it!! B] It's better than a random villager you may hate!! Hahaha XD
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh I didn't know what it was until my Junior year in high school :') RIP I was so innocent ahahaha!



What a coincidence... I'm in my junior right now. XD


----------



## himeki (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Shhh shhh I've seen too many things.. oh but I rarely watch those things ahaha I blame my friends for showing me something I can't unsee :')


y r u friends with them 


AND YES IT IS BAD GOOD LORD


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

Araie said:


> Hi guys! Afternoon!
> I have completed some of my quests so, here are the one's I have completed so far;
> Quest #14 - (Signature for restock.)
> 
> ...


Your Quest Roster has been updated!  And awesome!! Most of the members who completed Quest #18 also chose Pokemon! XD



Alby-Kun said:


> What a coincidence... I'm in my junior right now. XD


LOL OMG Hahahaha!!! XD Niceeeeee XD



MayorEvvie said:


> y r u friends with them
> 
> 
> AND YES IT IS BAD GOOD LORD


Hahahaha they didn't mean any harm XD They like to joke aaround ahahah they are funny to be around :^)

AHAHAHA OKAY LET'S PRETEND THIS ALL DIDN'T HAPPEN AHAHAHAH <3


----------



## himeki (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Your Quest Roster has been updated!  And awesome!! Most of the members who completed Quest #18 also chose Pokemon! XD
> 
> 
> LOL OMG Hahahaha!!! XD Niceeeeee XD
> ...


you started it!



ok I'll shush

Oh yeah! Miharu, what do you do if there is a tie in SORW?


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 5, 2015)

Afternoon guys. Like my new user title?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> you started it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh! If by chance there's going to be a tie, I'll put in my votes! c: That's why I haven't been voting yet hahah! Unless it's needed!


----------



## Araie (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Your Quest Roster has been updated!  And awesome!! Most of the members who completed Quest #18 also chose Pokemon! XD
> 
> 
> LOL OMG Hahahaha!!! XD Niceeeeee XD
> ...



Pokemon is life.. I pray to Arceus every night. XD




Blackjack said:


> Afternoon guys. Like my new user title?



Yes.. it's lovely..


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

Quests #19 & #20 are up! ​



Blackjack said:


> Afternoon guys. Like my new user title?


Omg you are just rubbing it in aren't you hahahaha XD



Araie said:


> Pokemon is life.. I pray to Arceus every night. XD


Pokemon is addicting <3 Gotta catch them all! :^)


----------



## jiny (Oct 5, 2015)

Quest 20: My favorite villager is Goldie! She's super cute and she was one of my starters on Wild World c:
I was 7 back then and I was practically stuck with Nook's Cranny because I had no idea what to do lol


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 5, 2015)

Good evening. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 5, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Good evening. I hope everyone is doing well.



Good evening, Lily~
I'm doing okay, what about you? ouo


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Good evening, Lily~
> I'm doing okay, what about you? ouo



I could always be better ^.^


----------



## Jacob (Oct 5, 2015)

*Remember Guys!*

Hey guys! Please be aware that we are raffling off a free popsicle collectible at 7pm PST (10pm EST)!





Please refer to my original post for rules and get your entries in!
Good Luck!​


----------



## Albuns (Oct 5, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I could always be better ^.^



Aawh, you always say that, but never say how. o:


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Aawh, you always say that, but never say how. o:




Haha, I do I agree.  But that's the beauty of mystery hm? haha! And I could be better for multiple reasons, just too many to list!


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 5, 2015)

-_-


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 5, 2015)

ignore.. -_-


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2015)

How's the petition going?


----------



## Araie (Oct 5, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Quest 20: My favorite villager is Goldie! She's super cute and she was one of my starters on Wild World c:
> I was 7 back then and I was practically stuck with Nook's Cranny because I had no idea what to do lol



I love Goldie too. I had her in New Leaf, but then she left while I was gone for a couple of days.. she was a starting villager of mine.  
Anyways, I guess I should do quest #20 as well then, haha. My favorite villager of all time is.. Mitzi the Cat. There is something that you may not have noticed yet however.. she is not in my dreamie list. I just thought that I should just just keep her a secret.. up until now I suppose, haha. I first had her in Wild World, and I was honestly adored my her. I loved her character design, she was super friendly, and my best friend out of all the villagers in my town. (I know that I had Egbert, but I didn't care much for him at the time, haha.) Anyways, I know that one day she moved away. I was heartbroken. I still continued to play Wild World, but no other villagers just seemed to connect with me. I haven't seen her since. But I know one day, she will find me, and we shall pick up right where we left off from those many years ago.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 5, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Haha, I do I agree.  But that's the beauty of mystery hm? haha! And I could be better for multiple reasons, just too many to list!



Mm, yes, there is an allure to mysterious things. Though, it would be nice to have a hint once in a while~ x3


----------



## roseflower (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello and good evening!

Congrats on 10k posts and 1k pages Team Popsicle go!!!1


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Quest 20: My favorite villager is Goldie! She's super cute and she was one of my starters on Wild World c:
> I was 7 back then and I was practically stuck with Nook's Cranny because I had no idea what to do lol


Your Quest Log has been updated! c: And Goldie definitely is a cutie! XD



MissLily123 said:


> Good evening. I hope everyone is doing well.


Good evening!! What have you been up to? <3



Sparro said:


> How's the petition going?


It's going great!  We've gotten a lot of signatures! c: And we are still receiving more! 



Araie said:


> I love Goldie too. I had her in New Leaf, but then she left while I was gone for a couple of days.. she was a starting villager of mine.
> Anyways, I guess I should do quest #20 as well then, haha. My favorite villager of all time is.. Mitzi the Cat. There is something that you may not have noticed yet however.. she is not in my dreamie list. I just thought that I should just just keep her a secret.. up until now I suppose, haha. I first had her in Wild World, and I was honestly adored my her. I loved her character design, she was super friendly, and my best friend out of all the villagers in my town. (I know that I had Egbet, but I didn't care much for him at the time, haha.) Anyways, I know that one day she moved away. I was heartbroken. I still continued to play Wild World, but no other villagers just seemed to connect with me. I haven't seen her since. But I know one day, she will find me, and we shall pick up right where we left off from those many years ago.


MITZII <333 Mitzi is so cute ahahaha! 
And d'awww!! ; v; I hope she pops up for you!!! 

Your Quest Roster has been updated!


----------



## Jacob (Oct 5, 2015)

there was a glitch post//


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 5, 2015)

*Redeeming Quest 20!*


Spoiler:  



Annalise!! I had never had any interaction with her before NL, so I decided to have a go and put her on my dreamie list since I felt she was one of the more natural, pretty snooties. Since then I have had to cycle for her twice and she is in my new town to stay! She is the sweetest thing and her house is so classy...


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hello and good evening!
> 
> Congrats on 10k posts and 1k pages Team Popsicle go!!!1


Good evening!!! And yesss!! Ahhh <3 Hahah it's all thanks to you guys! 

How are you doing today rose? c:



Jacob_lawall said:


> there was a glitch post//



THANKS AHAHA!! XD This glitch is evil!


----------



## roseflower (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Good evening!!! And yesss!! Ahhh <3 Hahah it's all thanks to you guys!
> 
> How are you doing today rose? c:
> 
> ...



I?m doing fine, staying up late because I?m not tired yet, I hope I can sleep soon.

Yeah I noticed the post glitch too, thanks for fixing it Jacob!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> *Redeeming Quest 20!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...


Your Quest Roster has been updated! 
And ohh!! I don't think I know what she looks like!! Hahaha XD I'm glad you have your favorite dreamie! 



roseflower said:


> I?m doing fine, staying up late because I?m not tired yet, I hope I can sleep soon.
> 
> Yeah I noticed the post glitch too, thanks for fixing it Jacob!


Aww!! I hope you have a wonderful rest when you do get to sleep!! <3


----------



## jiny (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm back! Hopefully my mom will let me stay up in time for the raffle c:


----------



## Jacob (Oct 5, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I'm back! Hopefully my mom will let me stay up in time for the raffle c:



Only 45 more minutes!


----------



## roseflower (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Your Quest Roster has been updated!
> And ohh!! I don't think I know what she looks like!! Hahaha XD I'm glad you have your favorite dreamie!
> 
> 
> Aww!! I hope you have a wonderful rest when you do get to sleep!! <3



Thank you Miharu<3 
I?ll go offline now to read a book I hope it helps haha
Goodnight everybody and sweet dreams!


----------



## jiny (Oct 5, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Only 45 more minutes!



Thank goodness! After this ends, I'll take a shower!

I was going to do the Bean Boozled Challenge today, but I'll think I'll wait when my grandparents come hehe


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Thank you Miharu<3
> I?ll go offline now to read a book I hope it helps haha
> Goodnight everybody and sweet dreams!



Good night!! Sleep tight <3


----------



## Damniel (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn i haven't checked this thread in a while what did i miss?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Thank goodness! After this ends, I'll take a shower!
> 
> I was going to do the Bean Boozled Challenge today, but I'll think I'll wait when my grandparents come hehe


Actually we are extending this for 2 more hours!  Jk jk jk!! Hahaha did I get you? ;D

Mwuahaha!! And ohhh what's the bean boozled challenge? XD Sounds interesting! 



Call me Daniel said:


> Damn i haven't checked this thread in a while what did i miss?


LOL! You missed a lot of chatting!! B] Also raffle ending in less than 20 minutes!


----------



## Damniel (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh just saw this!
Quest 19: Voted! Good luck to the candidates!(Haru your such a popular figure now hosting SOTW and TP!)
Quest 20: Wolfgang! He and I have the same taste in shirts, and he looks so cool! Me wanting him so badly was actually the sole reason i joined TBT last year to find him! So i'm here because of Wolfgang!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Actually we are extending this for 2 more hours!  Jk jk jk!! Hahaha did I get you? ;D
> 
> Mwuahaha!! And ohhh what's the bean boozled challenge? XD Sounds interesting!
> 
> ...



Oh i see! Can't be on TP alot since of my giveaway but i'll try to be back! And oh! Is there gonna be another skype chat for picking?


----------



## Jacob (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Actually we are extending this for 2 more hours!  Jk jk jk!! Hahaha did I get you? ;D



;D


----------



## Araie (Oct 5, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Thank goodness! After this ends, I'll take a shower!
> 
> I was going to do the Bean Boozled Challenge today, but I'll think I'll wait when my grandparents come hehe


Oh, a kid at my school today brang Bean Boozled as well, haha. I picked up the only trustable one - the toothpaste one.. And I got toothpaste of course, haha.


----------



## Damniel (Oct 5, 2015)

Araie said:


> Oh, a kid at my school today brang Bean Boozled as well, haha. I picked up the only trustable one - the toothpaste one.. And I got toothpaste of course, haha.



Toothpaste is actually a good one, i mean we already put it in our mouths and taste it anyways.


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 5, 2015)

Quest 19: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?325851-V-SOTW-26&p=5620837&viewfull=1#post5620837


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Oh just saw this!
> Quest 19: Voted! Good luck to the candidates!(Haru your such a popular figure now hosting SOTW and TP!)
> Quest 20: Wolfgang! He and I have the same taste in shirts, and he looks so cool! Me wanting him so badly was actually the sole reason i joined TBT last year to find him! So i'm here because of Wolfgang!
> 
> ...


Your Quest Roster has been updated! 

And pshhh not even ahaha!

Yeah I realized! Hahaha XD You giveaway is going well!! I hope you guys are all having fun! x] 
There's always a skype call with Jacob and I, others are free to join but we'll close the skype call/leave it once the winner is chosen ahahaha! XD Would you be able to see my screen share? o: I remember last time you couldn't x: 



Jacob_lawall said:


> ;D


;D


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 5, 2015)

Quest 20: It is a tough choice, but I would have to pick Stitches, because he is very unique! I mean, he is a stuffed, living bear. I don't know of any other villager like that!


----------



## Damniel (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Your Quest Roster has been updated!
> 
> And pshhh not even ahaha!
> 
> ...


When someone is giving away collectibles, of course people will come, I think its going pretty well though! Actuslly updating entries now!

Oh yeah i can! I have my laptop now so its all good just add me to the call when it starts.


----------



## jiny (Oct 5, 2015)

Quest 19: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?325851-V-SOTW-26&p=5620837&viewfull=1#post5620837 c:


----------



## Araie (Oct 5, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Toothpaste is actually a good one, i mean we already put it in our mouths and taste it anyways.



Exactly. That's why I got that one, haha. 
Come oooon! 5 minutes!


----------



## jiny (Oct 5, 2015)

Araie said:


> Oh, a kid at my school today brang Bean Boozled as well, haha. I picked up the only trustable one - the toothpaste one.. And I got toothpaste of course, haha.



Cool! A girl at my school brought* Bean Boozled on Friday 

You put brang, it's brought


I was about to log off, but the raffle is starting in 5 minutes, I can wait


----------



## Araie (Oct 5, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Cool! A girl at my school brought* Bean Boozled on Friday
> 
> You put brang, it's brought



.-. 
Thanks for the correction though, haha, I'll note that for next time.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Quest 19: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?325851-V-SOTW-26&p=5620837&viewfull=1#post5620837





Blackjack said:


> Quest 20: It is a tough choice, but I would have to pick Stitches, because he is very unique! I mean, he is a stuffed, living bear. I don't know of any other villager like that!


Your Quest Roster has been updated! 

Ohhh Stitches is a nice choice <3 He's so cute and definitely unique!! Hahaha XD



Call me Daniel said:


> When someone is giving away collectibles, of course people will come, I think its going pretty well though! Actuslly updating entries now!
> 
> Oh yeah i can! I have my laptop now so its all good just add me to the call when it starts.


True that!! Hahaha XD How many entries do you have so far? XD

Added! c: 



Sugarella said:


> Quest 19: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?325851-V-SOTW-26&p=5620837&viewfull=1#post5620837 c:


Your Quest Roster has been updated! c:


----------



## jiny (Oct 5, 2015)

Araie said:


> .-.
> Thanks for the correction though, haha, I'll note that for next time.
> ---



You're welcome


----------



## Jacob (Oct 5, 2015)

ENTRIES CLOSED, GOOD LUCK!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 5, 2015)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## jiny (Oct 5, 2015)

Today's Memories Monday for me.

I'm listening to songs I used to love when I was 5-6 years old. (black eyed peas were my fav)


----------



## Jacob (Oct 5, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Today's Memories Monday for me!!!
> 
> I'm listening to songs I used to love when I was 5-6 years old. (black eyed peas were my fav)



Songs like "meet me halfway" ?


----------



## Damniel (Oct 5, 2015)

I wonder who won


----------



## jiny (Oct 5, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Songs like "meet me halfway" ?



yes. im just listening to my mom's iTunes music, before she found Spotify

All of her songs were specifically for me lol


----------



## Jacob (Oct 5, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> yes. im just listening to my mom's iTunes music, before she found Spotify
> 
> All of her songs were specifically for me lol



I still have the whole Black eyed peas "the END" album from when I was 7
im 15 now, i still listen to those songs, i used to listen on my old dsi and it brings back so much nostalgia


----------



## Damniel (Oct 5, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I still have the whole Black eyed peas "the END" album from when I was 7
> *im 15 now*, i still listen to those songs, i used to listen on my old dsi and it brings back so much nostalgia


Your really young Jacob.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

AND THE WINNER OF THIS RAFFLE ISSSSS *DRUM ROLLS*



Spoiler: CONGRATS!!!!!












Jacob will be sending you the popsicle soon! c: Congrats once again!! Stay tuned for the next giveaway that will take place later this week! ​


----------



## Damniel (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AND THE WINNER OF THIS RAFFLE ISSSSS *DRUM ROLLS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congwats Blackjack!


----------



## jiny (Oct 5, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I still have the whole Black eyed peas "the END" album from when I was 7
> im 15 now, i still listen to those songs, i used to listen on my old dsi and it brings back so much nostalgia



My mom has the whole E.N.D album and some of "the beginning" album. I'm listening to Love you long time rite now

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> AND THE WINNER OF THIS RAFFLE ISSSSS *DRUM ROLLS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats.  why are the ones who already have a Popsicle keep winning lol


I'm going to take a shower now! Maybe I'll do the jelly bean challenge but we'll see


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AND THE WINNER OF THIS RAFFLE ISSSSS *DRUM ROLLS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omgosh!! congrats! :3 -party poppers- woohoo ~ hahah


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AND THE WINNER OF THIS RAFFLE ISSSSS *DRUM ROLLS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



......no way....

SWEET!!!!!!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> ......no way....
> 
> SWEET!!!!!!



YEEE Congrats once again!! I'll update your Popsicle roster and move you up a rank! B]


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YEEE Congrats once again!! I'll update your Popsicle roster and move you up a rank! B]



Thank you!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Thank you!



You are very welcome! c: Oh so how's your FR shop coming along? Any luck so far? XD


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> You are very welcome! c: Oh so how's your FR shop coming along? Any luck so far? XD



None yet, but I am hopeful


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> None yet, but I am hopeful



-high fives- That's the spirit!  I'm wishing you the best with your FR shop!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> -high fives- That's the spirit!  I'm wishing you the best with your FR shop!



Thanks!

DO you think I should just auction high tier villagers I get instead of having a shop? Because this is getting very tedious running a shop


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 5, 2015)

Congratz BlackJack!!!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Thanks!
> 
> DO you think I should just auction high tier villagers I get instead of having a shop? Because this is getting very tedious running a shop



Hmm I've never opened a cycling shop, but auctioning might be a faster way to sell them c: It's really up to you tbh! Hahaha XD Whatever you think will work best for you!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hmm I've never opened a cycling shop, but auctioning might be a faster way to sell them c: It's really up to you tbh! Hahaha XD Whatever you think will work best for you!



Ill just auction them XP

Thanks


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 6, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Congratz BlackJack!!!



Thanks gravy!

Night guys, got to get up early for school -_-


----------



## Miharu (Oct 6, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Thanks gravy!
> 
> Night guys, got to get up early for school -_-



Night!! Sleep tight! c:



Ahhh I'm currently working on my FR requests!! I'm hoping to finish the first set by tomorrow XD


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Night!! Sleep tight! c:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh I'm currently working on my FR requests!! I'm hoping to finish the first set by tomorrow XD



oo sounds interesting!what are the requests?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 6, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> oo sounds interesting!what are the requests?



A bunch of breeding cards ahahha! Here's what they looks like, one I most recently made XD (These aren't the ones for the requester though! I want him to be the first to see his ;D )


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> A bunch of breeding cards ahahha! Here's what they looks like, one I most recently made XD (These aren't the ones for the requester though! I want him to be the first to see his ;D )



ooo these look AMzING !!! what program do you use to make these??


----------



## Miharu (Oct 6, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> ooo these look AMzING !!! what program do you use to make these??



Hahaha thank you! XD I use photoshop for GFX! c:


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha thank you! XD I use photoshop for GFX! c:



Ahh i figured lol, i'm hopeless at GFX but we do a bit of photoshop in school.
Maybe i should get into gfx making, the outcomes look really rewarding


----------



## Miharu (Oct 6, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Ahh i figured lol, i'm hopeless at GFX but we do a bit of photoshop in school.
> Maybe i should get into gfx making, the outcomes look really rewarding


You should!! Hahaha XD And just like art, it takes a lot of practice! c:

Omg if you compare what I did back in 2008 and now, it's amazing ahahaha xD I honestly can't believe I made that ahahah! XD What was I thinking back then omg


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> You should!! Hahaha XD And just like art, it takes a lot of practice! c:
> 
> Omg if you compare what I did back in 2008 and now, it's amazing ahahaha xD I honestly can't believe I made that ahahah! XD What was I thinking back then omg



OMG LOl you've improved so much!!
That black butler edit is still probibly my level of gfx making   maybe next holidays when no hw, ill get into it


----------



## Miharu (Oct 6, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> OMG LOl you've improved so much!!
> That black butler edit is still probibly my level of gfx making   maybe next holidays when no hw, ill get into it



HAHAHA I'm glad I have!! If I didn't improve from all those years I'll cry :'D LOL!!
And pshhhhh I doubt that!! Also woo!! I'm looking forward to seeing you start on GFX making again! 

Also I'm going to head to bed now!! Night!! c:


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HAHAHA I'm glad I have!! If I didn't improve from all those years I'll cry :'D LOL!!
> And pshhhhh I doubt that!! Also woo!! I'm looking forward to seeing you start on GFX making again!
> 
> Also I'm going to head to bed now!! Night!! c:


Goodnight! Sweet dreams ^.^


----------



## MayorBambie (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm sleepy (-ω - )…zzzZZZ


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> A bunch of breeding cards ahahha! Here's what they looks like, one I most recently made XD (These aren't the ones for the requester though! I want him to be the first to see his ;D )



Morning guys!

Dang, Miharu! Those look awesome! Although I have to say I have never heard of a breeding card before


----------



## aericell (Oct 6, 2015)

yo yo yo guess who got herself a popsicle


----------



## himeki (Oct 6, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> yo yo yo guess who got herself a popsicle



noice


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 6, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> yo yo yo guess who got herself a popsicle



Nice!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 6, 2015)

theres a pokeball for sale and I only have 3.6k crap


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 6, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> theres a pokeball for sale and I only have 3.6k crap



Yeah, I could never afford it :'(


----------



## himeki (Oct 6, 2015)

UGHHH THIS IS WHY I HAVE NO MALE OCS FML.


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey guys, I am selling my Ice Cream Swirl collectible for 2,200 TBT!

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?326086-Ice-Cream-Swirl-Collectible-2-200-TBT


----------



## Miharu (Oct 6, 2015)

Good afternoon everyone!  Oh gosh ; v; I just came back from getting my flu shot and I bled so much ; _ ; It scared me to death omfg I hate needles and shots so much, I literally had to hold my boyfriend's hand to relax myself while I was getting it OTL

What are you guys up to? c;





Blackjack said:


> Morning guys!
> 
> Dang, Miharu! Those look awesome! Although I have to say I have never heard of a breeding card before


Morning!!! And thanks!!  And omg same here!! I didn't know what they were until I went on FR ahahah! They are really popular on there and a lot of people want/like them c:



happinessdelight said:


> yo yo yo guess who got herself a popsicle


AAYYEEEE CONGRATS!!! Already updated the roster for you!!! 



The Hidden Owl said:


> theres a pokeball for sale and I only have 3.6k crap


AHHHH!!! I feel you ; v ; 



MayorEvvie said:


> UGHHH THIS IS WHY I HAVE NO MALE OCS FML.


How come? O:



Blackjack said:


> Hey guys, I am selling my Ice Cream Swirl collectible for 2,200 TBT!
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?326086-Ice-Cream-Swirl-Collectible-2-200-TBT


Good luck!! XD I'm still trying to sell mine for 1.8k-2.5k ahaha!


----------



## himeki (Oct 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Good afternoon everyone!  Oh gosh ; v; I just came back from getting my flu shot and I bled so much ; _ ; It scared me to death omfg I hate needles and shots so much, I literally had to hold my boyfriend's hand to relax myself while I was getting it OTL
> 
> What are you guys up to? c;
> 
> ...


its ok i hate needles too LAST TIME THEY TRICKED ME WITH A GEO BREAKFAST BAR AND NOW THE SIGHT OF THOESE SCARE ME


Because when I rty to draw them the look god-awful.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> its ok i hate needles too LAST TIME THEY TRICKED ME WITH A GEO BREAKFAST BAR AND NOW THE SIGHT OF THOESE SCARE ME
> 
> 
> Because when I rty to draw them the look god-awful.



WAIT HOW DID YOU GET TRICKED?? OMG HAHAH XD

AWWW!! You'll get there!!! You can do it!!! x] Just keep practicing!


----------



## himeki (Oct 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> WAIT HOW DID YOU GET TRICKED?? OMG HAHAH XD
> 
> AWWW!! You'll get there!!! You can do it!!! x] Just keep practicing!



ok so basically i was in german class and they just came up to me and said "ur having a jab today SURPRIIIIISEEE~" and i freaked out.
so i was panicking like WHATWHATWHATWHATWHAAAAAAAAAT so they said "here have a snack"
so then i take the snack.
then i get slightly occupied with eating and then they BRUTALLY PUNCTURED ME WITHOUT TELLING ME!!!!


evil sons of ....


----------



## Albuns (Oct 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Good afternoon everyone!  Oh gosh ; v; I just came back from getting my flu shot and I bled so much ; _ ; It scared me to death omfg I hate needles and shots so much, I literally had to hold my boyfriend's hand to relax myself while I was getting it OTL
> 
> What are you guys up to? c;
> 
> ...



Needles aren't that bad, just eat a lollipop and close your eyes, it'll make things better. ;u;


----------



## aericell (Oct 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Good afternoon everyone!  Oh gosh ; v; I just came back from getting my flu shot and I bled so much ; _ ; It scared me to death omfg I hate needles and shots so much, I literally had to hold my boyfriend's hand to relax myself while I was getting it OTL
> 
> What are you guys up to? c;



omg i hate needles too LOL i run to the bathroom after getting a shot and laugh to try to make myself not cry but i still end up crying a little anyways rip


----------



## himeki (Oct 6, 2015)

OH MY GOD I HATE PERSPECTIVES




i tried


----------



## Miharu (Oct 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ok so basically i was in german class and they just came up to me and said "ur having a jab today SURPRIIIIISEEE~" and i freaked out.
> so i was panicking like WHATWHATWHATWHATWHAAAAAAAAAT so they said "here have a snack"
> so then i take the snack.
> then i get slightly occupied with eating and then they BRUTALLY PUNCTURED ME WITHOUT TELLING ME!!!!
> ...


OMFG THAT'S HORRIBLE!!!! WOOOOWWWWWW JSDFKLJFLKSDJF



Alby-Kun said:


> Needles aren't that bad, just eat a lollipop and close your eyes, it'll make things better. ;u;


But but!! The pressure and suspense you feel because you know at any moment that needle will be sticked in you!! ; ___ ; sjdlkfjslkfjdl They didn't have any lollipops either ; A ;



happinessdelight said:


> omg i hate needles too LOL i run to the bathroom after getting a shot and laugh to try to make myself not cry but i still end up crying a little anyways rip


AHHHH -HUGS- ; ___ ; jsdlkfjldsjf Needles are scary ; __ ; I screamed last time I got my shot LOL The nurse's face was priceless because she didn't expect that ahahaha Luckily I managed to only whimper this time ; v ; 



MayorEvvie said:


> OH MY GOD I HATE PERSPECTIVES
> -snip-
> i tried


OHHH LOVING THE SKETCH SO FAR!!! I love the eyes too!! You're improving a lot with the eyes btw!! <3 Great job!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OMFG THAT'S HORRIBLE!!!! WOOOOWWWWWW JSDFKLJFLKSDJF
> 
> 
> But but!! The pressure and suspense you feel because you know at any moment that needle will be sticked in you!! ; ___ ; sjdlkfjslkfjdl They didn't have any lollipops either ; A ;
> ...



Just think of food.. or something. XD I had my shot yesterday, all I did was close my eyes and all I felt was a slight sting as the needle went in, nothing afterwards~


----------



## himeki (Oct 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OMFG THAT'S HORRIBLE!!!! WOOOOWWWWWW JSDFKLJFLKSDJF
> 
> OHHH LOVING THE SKETCH SO FAR!!! I love the eyes too!! You're improving a lot with the eyes btw!! <3 Great job!



i actually started crying after my first blood test but the nurse threw chocolate buttons at me :3

Thanks! I just draw eyes in my school planner when I get bored.

i was originally trying to make keit a grim reaper but shes too cheeky hahaha


----------



## Miharu (Oct 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Just think of food.. or something. XD I had my shot yesterday, all I did was close my eyes and all I felt was a slight sting as the needle went in, nothing afterwards~


LOL!! I couldn't think of anything else aside from the fact that I was going to get shot ahahaha!!! My arm slightly hurts atm like always XD



MayorEvvie said:


> i actually started crying after my first blood test but the nurse threw chocolate buttons at me :3
> 
> Thanks! I just draw eyes in my school planner when I get bored.
> 
> i was originally trying to make keit a grim reaper but shes too cheeky hahaha


D'AWWW Chocolate buttons yum ahahah!!!

That's awesome!! XD Drawing is fun ahahah!!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL!! I couldn't think of anything else aside from the fact that I was going to get shot ahahaha!!! My arm slightly hurts atm like always XD
> 
> 
> D'AWWW Chocolate buttons yum ahahah!!!
> ...



Same, I never understood why your arm gets sore after getting one though. It just feels odd to me. :u


----------



## himeki (Oct 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> D'AWWW Chocolate buttons yum ahahah!!!
> 
> That's awesome!! XD Drawing is fun ahahah!!


Yeah, I try.

I SHOULD BE REALLY DOING COMPUTER SCIENCE BUT TAHTS BORING


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 6, 2015)

Morning / aftrrnoon everyone ^.^, how are u all doin?


----------



## himeki (Oct 6, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Morning / aftrrnoon everyone ^.^, how are u all doin?



Good thanks!



Would anyone watch my stream if it was up rn? I was curious if I should open stream or not c:


----------



## Albuns (Oct 6, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Morning / aftrrnoon everyone ^.^, how are u all doin?



Afternoon, Gravy~
I'm doing better than yesterday, how about you?


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Afternoon, Gravy~
> I'm doing better than yesterday, how about you?



Thats good to hear, im doing great thanks! Fav korean artist released her first single so im happy ^.~


----------



## Miharu (Oct 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Same, I never understood why your arm gets sore after getting one though. It just feels odd to me. :u


Yeahh ; v ; My arm is slightly sore atm! Not very sore because I kept moving it around, but I still don't like this sore feeling hahaha!



gravyplz said:


> Morning / aftrrnoon everyone ^.^, how are u all doin?


Good afternoon!! I'm doing great!  Just had some yummy lunch ahhaha!! Have you ate yet? c:



gravyplz said:


> Thats good to hear, im doing great thanks! Fav korean artist released her first single so im happy ^.~


OHHH!!! Can you post the link of the video here? I'll love to listen!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 6, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qw2M_DzgAAI
its low qual atm, but shes from a girl group call girls generation, they mainly do "pop" sorta stuff, so this is really new and i love it


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 6, 2015)

Hiiiiiiiiii everyone! Notice anything different?


----------



## himeki (Oct 6, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Hiiiiiiiiii everyone! Notice anything different?



not really, why?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> not really, why?



*cough* my sig *cough*


----------



## Miharu (Oct 6, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qw2M_DzgAAI
> its low qual atm, but shes from a girl group call girls generation, they mainly do "pop" sorta stuff, so this is really new and i love it


AHHH I love Girls Generation!!! <3 And yesss her new solo song is really good ahh thanks for sharing!! 



SuperStar2361 said:


> Hiiiiiiiiii everyone! Notice anything different?





SuperStar2361 said:


> *cough* my sig *cough*


OHHH!! I love your sig format! x]


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHHH I love Girls Generation!!! <3 And yesss her new solo song is really good ahh thanks for sharing!!


YAAs Snsd are my fav group gonna order this right away 

nice sig superstar!!


----------



## himeki (Oct 6, 2015)

Miharu, how do you put text on gimp? ITS SO CONFUSIIIING!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH!! I love your sig format! x]





gravyplz said:


> nice sig superstar!!



Thanks! >w<

Now I need a cool avatar instead of one of the default ones... TO THE MUSEUM SHOP!!! once I have enough TBT


----------



## Jacob (Oct 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Miharu, how do you put text on gimp? ITS SO CONFUSIIIING!



In the tool menu, click "*A*" and click on the picture where you want the text and start typing


----------



## aericell (Oct 6, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qw2M_DzgAAI
> its low qual atm, but shes from a girl group call girls generation, they mainly do "pop" sorta stuff, so this is really new and i love it



omg i love it!! i can't wait for the mv to be released


----------



## himeki (Oct 6, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Thanks! >w<
> 
> Now I need a cool avatar instead of one of the default ones... TO THE MUSEUM SHOP!!! once I have enough TBT



or just kick me and yell GIVE ME AN AVATAR

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> In the tool menu, click "*A*" and click on the picture where you want the text and start typing



yah but font don't work and it goes wierd


----------



## KiloPatches (Oct 6, 2015)

*kicks Mayor Evvie* GIVE ME AN AVATAR!!!!!! 

LOL!!!! XD 

Seriously I really want one


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 6, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> omg i love it!! i can't wait for the mv to be released



ik! its suppost to be out in like 10 hours ^.^ i cant wait!!!
it was filmed only a few km away from where i live (auckland in New Zealand) and i'm so happy yet sad i couldn't meet her :'(
last time one of my fav's came it was f(x) and they where IN THE SAME TOWN AS ME  and i  couldn't meet them because school (


----------



## aericell (Oct 6, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> ik! its suppost to be out in like 10 hours ^.^ i cant wait!!!
> it was filmed only a few km away from where i live (auckland in New Zealand) and i'm so happy yet sad i couldn't meet her :'(
> last time one of my fav's came it was f(x) and they where IN THE SAME TOWN AS ME  and i  couldn't meet them because school (



ooh wow cool! if my faves ever come nearby i'm ditching school to go see them tbh


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 6, 2015)

Finally sold fang for 250


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2015)

Maybe it's time I finally joined. On that note, I won't be fully active like I am on the rest of the forums. It'll mostly be a place for me to go to so I can pop in every now and then and say hi, or see what's going on.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 6, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Maybe it's time I finally joined. On that note, I won't be fully active like I am on the rest of the forums. It'll mostly be a place for me to go to so I can pop in every now and then and say hi, or see what's going on.



Ooh~ welcome aboard! I'm sure it'll be fun to have you around.


----------



## Araie (Oct 6, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Maybe it's time I finally joined. On that note, I won't be fully active like I am on the rest of the forums. It'll mostly be a place for me to go to so I can pop in every now and then and say hi, or see what's going on.



Welcome to Team Popsicle!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 6, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> ooh wow cool! if my faves ever come nearby i'm ditching school to go see them tbh


i would have ditched but it was during exams :_: they where filming amazing f(x) and where happy to meet fans
this was 2 years ago tho


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 6, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Maybe it's time I finally joined. On that note, I won't be fully active like I am on the rest of the forums. It'll mostly be a place for me to go to so I can pop in every now and then and say hi, or see what's going on.



Welcome to TP!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Miharu, how do you put text on gimp? ITS SO CONFUSIIIING!


Wait do you mean how do we ADD new fonts to GIMP? Or are you asking how do we like put text on a signature/GFX? {If it's how to put text on a signature using gimp then all you need to do is go to the "Text" tool and just type something out XD Using whichever font you want hahah}



SuperStar2361 said:


> Thanks! >w<
> 
> Now I need a cool avatar instead of one of the default ones... TO THE MUSEUM SHOP!!! once I have enough TBT


*cough cough* You could always redeem a reward from our Quest Section if you participate in the quest or ask for me to make you a quest roster ;D Every 1 post = 1 pps! c:



gravyplz said:


> ik! its suppost to be out in like 10 hours ^.^ i cant wait!!!
> it was filmed only a few km away from where i live (auckland in New Zealand) and i'm so happy yet sad i couldn't meet her :'(
> last time one of my fav's came it was f(x) and they where IN THE SAME TOWN AS ME  and i  couldn't meet them because school (


AHHHH I LOVE f(x) HAHA <3333 I'M SORRY TO HEAR THAT Q__Q THAT MUST HAVE SUCKED MAN AHHHH



Blackjack said:


> Finally sold fang for 250


CONGRATS!!! 



Sparro said:


> Maybe it's time I finally joined. On that note, I won't be fully active like I am on the rest of the forums. It'll mostly be a place for me to go to so I can pop in every now and then and say hi, or see what's going on.


Heyyy!!!  Welcome to TP!! I'll gladly add you to the Official Roster!!  And it's no worries at all!! Please feel free to stop by anytime and chat! c: 

Is there a certain color you'll like your username to be on the roster?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Wait do you mean how do we ADD new fonts to GIMP? Or are you asking how do we like put text on a signature/GFX? {If it's how to put text on a signature using gimp then all you need to do is go to the "Text" tool and just type something out XD Using whichever font you want hahah}
> 
> 
> *cough cough* You could always redeem a reward from our Quest Section if you participate in the quest or ask for me to make you a quest roster ;D Every 1 post = 1 pps! c:
> ...



This colour? It's my favourite shade of blue! :3 also, Canada for the win! (I honestly don't even know why I said that xD


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHHHH I LOVE f(x) HAHA <3333 I'M SORRY TO HEAR THAT Q__Q THAT MUST HAVE SUCKED MAN AHHHH


YESS YOU HAVE GOOD TASTE!!!
ik i was so dissapointed but hey, atleast they where here ^.^ (and i went and hugged the pole krystal hugged in the next town over) i hope they come back :_:


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 6, 2015)

Evening everyone 

I would like to turn in quest #4 as I have hit 200 posts!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 6, 2015)

morning ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh evening 

- - - Post Merge - - -

i read it wrong lol


----------



## Albuns (Oct 6, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Evening everyone
> 
> I would like to turn in quest #4 as I have hit 200 posts!



Good night, it's 10:18 here.  How are you, BlackJack?


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Good night, it's 10:18 here.  How are you, BlackJack?



I am great! how are you?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 6, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I am great! how are you?



I'm doing okay, just finished watching Danmachi and my headache got a bit better!


----------



## jiny (Oct 6, 2015)

Can I turn in Quest #4? I have 250 posts (including this one :0)


----------



## Jacob (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey guys, just wanted to let you know that Miharu is at work now so she won't be responding


----------



## jiny (Oct 6, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to let you know that Miharu is at work now so she won't be responding



Ok! That's fine ^^


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey, how are things going for everyone?


----------



## jiny (Oct 6, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Hey, how are things going for everyone?



Nothing much. I took some tests today but that's it.


----------



## aericell (Oct 6, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Nothing much. I took some tests today but that's it.



how'd they go? & for which classes?


----------



## jiny (Oct 6, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> how'd they go? & for which classes?



I took one for Language Arts, and one for Math. I'm hoping for the best in math.


----------



## KiloPatches (Oct 6, 2015)

I am just so entertained that Sparro said "Canada for the win" - I didn't read far back enough to get the conext..... but I am Canadian...... XD 

I <3 u Sparro! Welcome!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am just so entertained that Sparro said "Canada for the win" - I didn't read far back enough to get the conext..... but I am Canadian...... XD 

I <3 u Sparro! Welcome!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am just so entertained that Sparro said "Canada for the win" - I didn't read far back enough to get the conext..... but I am Canadian...... XD 

I <3 u Sparro! Welcome!


----------



## aericell (Oct 6, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I took one for Language Arts, and one for Math. I'm hoping for the best in math.



ahh hopefully you did well! i've been doing pretty bad on my exams lately since i don't study. like at all lol i'm getting really bad senioritis too early in the year


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> I am just so entertained that Sparro said "Canada for the win" - I didn't read far back enough to get the conext..... but I am Canadian...... XD
> 
> I <3 u Sparro! Welcome!
> 
> ...



Ahaha, love you too xD


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 6, 2015)

Here is a little signature pixel art I made for TP 



Spoiler: ;)


----------



## Araie (Oct 6, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Here is a little signature pixel art I made for TP
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ;)



That's really cool!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 7, 2015)

woa nice pixel art blackjack!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 7, 2015)

Araie said:


> That's really cool!






gravyplz said:


> woa nice pixel art blackjack!



Thanks


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 7, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OrCA1OInoo
AAAAAA IT OUT 
THIS IS NEW ZEALAND
IVE BEEN ON THAT BEACH
AAAAAAAAA


----------



## aericell (Oct 7, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OrCA1OInoo
> AAAAAA IT OUT
> THIS IS NEW ZEALAND
> IVE BEEN ON THAT BEACH
> AAAAAAAAA



I SAW SHE'S SOOOO PERFECT I CRY


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 7, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> I SAW SHE'S SOOOO PERFECT I CRY



SHE IS THE DEFINITION OF PERFECTION AAAA WHY WASNT I IN THHAT CAFE


----------



## aericell (Oct 7, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> SHE IS THE DEFINITION OF PERFECTION AAAA WHY WASNT I IN THHAT CAFE



I WOULD DIE IF I HAD A WAITRESS LIKE HER OMG

also all her outfits were ∞/10


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 7, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> I WOULD DIE IF I HAD A WAITRESS LIKE HER OMG
> 
> also all her outfits were ∞/10


IF SHE WAS MY WATRESS ID BE TOO SHY AND PASS OUT
Ik right like her white cartagan and waitess outfit ;_; amazing
But my biggest ship is taeyeon and flannels


----------



## aericell (Oct 7, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> IF SHE WAS MY WATRESS ID BE TOO SHY AND PASS OUT
> Ik right like her white cartagan and waitess outfit ;_; amazing
> But my biggest ship is taeyeon and flannels



I'D STEAL THE PLATE SHE SERVES ME AND TAK E IT HOME TO FRAME IT LMAO

the waitress outfit suits her so well!! tbh she can make anything look good like if i wore some of those outfits i'd look so messy


----------



## himeki (Oct 7, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> *kicks Mayor Evvie* GIVE ME AN AVATAR!!!!!!
> 
> LOL!!!! XD
> 
> Seriously I really want one



sure, i can make u one if you really do c:


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 7, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> I'D STEAL THE PLATE SHE SERVES ME AND TAK E IT HOME TO FRAME IT LMAO
> 
> the waitress outfit suits her so well!! tbh she can make anything look good like if i wore some of those outfits i'd look so messy



she could make A TRASHBAG look designer 
she is such an amazing person i want to cry she breathed the same air as me

- - - Post Merge - - -

and a sorry to teampopsical for fanboying


----------



## aericell (Oct 7, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> she could make A TRASHBAG look designer
> she is such an amazing person i want to cry she breathed the same air as me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



LOL right?? and ugh you're lucky i don't know the last time they've been here but i was so disappointed when they only went to the kcon in new york and not the one in california


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 7, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> LOL right?? and ugh you're lucky i don't know the last time they've been here but i was so disappointed when they only went to the kcon in new york and not the one in california



I don't even think they have a kcon here in BC. You're kinda lucky in a different sense...
But eh, maybe next time.


----------



## aericell (Oct 7, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I don't even think they have a kcon here in BC. You're kinda lucky in a different sense...
> But eh, maybe next time.



ooooh i guess that's true
i still have yet to go to one though


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 7, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> LOL right?? and ugh you're lucky i don't know the last time they've been here but i was so disappointed when they only went to the kcon in new york and not the one in california



aww, yea im lucky taeyeon even came here
althought id doubt there would ever be a concert of any k-pop artist here lol


----------



## Damniel (Oct 7, 2015)

Just wanted to say hi before I get to classes!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 7, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Just wanted to say hi before I get to classes!



Hey Daniel


----------



## himeki (Oct 7, 2015)

Ughhh what a crap day.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Ughhh what a crap day.



i feel you


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm going to school soon, wanted to say hi, and how are you all?


----------



## KiloPatches (Oct 7, 2015)

I am headed to class too, actually running late, so I will just write really fast....

Hey, Blackjack! Cool signature! (And Raffle Winner Title!) 

Hey Sparro! Yeah.... like quadrouple post.... sory Jacob/Miharu....  But.... EMPHASIS! I am from Otario, actually. But I might be Mastering at UVic. ^^ I was actully planning a transfer Jan 2016, but stuff came up. 

I have a midterm today..... and friday. Today: Human Cognitive Neuroscience. Friday, Learning and Behviour. That moment when you go into an exam and you realize you're Jon Snow. XD (Hahaha.... Its not that bad....) I just hate multiple choice. Like REALLY hate it. 

EVERYBODY ELSE!!!!! HAVE A GOOD DAY!!!! SEE YOU WHEN I GET BACK!!!!!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 7, 2015)

Hey, Blackjack! Cool signature! (And Raffle Winner Title!) [/QUOTE]

Thanks Kilo 

How are you?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 7, 2015)

✧ Quest Logs are now up to date! 

✧ The "500 pps: A popsicle collectible from me for 1.5k tbt!" reward has now expired! c:

✧ A new signature has been added to our "TP's Gallery" in the museum thanks to Blackjack!  ​


Sparro said:


> This colour? It's my favourite shade of blue! :3 also, Canada for the win! (I honestly don't even know why I said that xD


Yup!! Your name has been added to the rosters!! WOOO!~ XD Welcome to TP once again!!  Feel free to come chat anytime, take on the quests to earn some pps to redeem awesome rewards with, etc!!  If you have any questions please feel free to ask! {Though I suggest reading the FAQ section on Jacob's OP first before asking!  }



gravyplz said:


> YESS YOU HAVE GOOD TASTE!!!
> ik i was so dissapointed but hey, atleast they where here ^.^ (and i went and hugged the pole krystal hugged in the next town over) i hope they come back :_:


THAT'S TRUE AHHAHA!! AND OMG HAHAHA XD That pole must be super happy ahahha!



Blackjack said:


> Evening everyone
> 
> I would like to turn in quest #4 as I have hit 200 posts!


Your Quest Log has been updated! 



Sugarella said:


> Can I turn in Quest #4? I have 250 posts (including this one :0)


Of course! c: Your Quest Log has been updated!



Blackjack said:


> Here is a little signature pixel art I made for TP
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ;)


Ahhhhh it's so cute!! Thank you so much!! 



gravyplz said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OrCA1OInoo
> AAAAAA IT OUT
> THIS IS NEW ZEALAND
> IVE BEEN ON THAT BEACH
> AAAAAAAAA


AHHH WHAAATTT OKAY I'M WATCHING THIS NOW!!!!



Call me Daniel said:


> Just wanted to say hi before I get to classes!


Hey Daniel!!!  Have a great day at school!



MayorEvvie said:


> Ughhh what a crap day.


Awww! ; __ ; I hope your day gets better!! 



Sparro said:


> I'm going to school soon, wanted to say hi, and how are you all?


I'm doing great!! Thanks for asking! ;D How are you doing? I hope you have a great day at school! 



KiloPatches said:


> I am headed to class too, actually running late, so I will just write really fast....
> 
> Hey, Blackjack! Cool signature! (And Raffle Winner Title!)
> 
> ...


Hahahaha no worries at all!! Those multiple post merges has been happening a lot! D: So you aren't the only one!
AHH good luck on your midterm!! I hope you have a great day at school!! SEE YOU WHEN YOU GET BACK! <3


----------



## Albuns (Oct 7, 2015)

Finally hoooome~


----------



## himeki (Oct 7, 2015)

MIHARU HELP ME I DON'T UNDERSTAND GIMP ;W;


and eh, still crap


----------



## Miharu (Oct 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Finally hoooome~


Welcome homeee!!!  How are you doing today?~ Ahhh I want hot chocolate LOL



MayorEvvie said:


> MIHARU HELP ME I DON'T UNDERSTAND GIMP ;W;
> 
> 
> and eh, still crap


What do you need help with? XD


----------



## Albuns (Oct 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Welcome homeee!!!  How are you doing today?~ Ahhh I want hot chocolate LOL
> 
> 
> What do you need help with? XD



Thanks, Mimi!! :3 I'm doing great, headache is gone and got to work with ink in art class today, yaay~
Ya, I really want some lobster bisque, haha!


----------



## himeki (Oct 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Welcome homeee!!!  How are you doing today?~ Ahhh I want hot chocolate LOL
> 
> 
> What do you need help with? XD



text editor, wont work .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -

so my oc is called Keit, and today I discovered something
"keit" is german for "ness"


this happened and I am not sorry




keit what r u doin


----------



## Miharu (Oct 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Thanks, Mimi!! :3 I'm doing great, headache is gone and got to work with ink in art class today, yaay~
> Ya, I really want some lobster bisque, haha!


WOOO!!! That's great to hear!!! I'm so glad your evil headache is gone!! ; v ;

OHH that sounds yummy too ahhh now I'm hungry LOL



MayorEvvie said:


> text editor, wont work .-.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Can you take a screenshot of what's happening and post it here in a spoiler? o:

AHHH XD Did you draw that??? CAUSE KEIT IS SO CUTE AHAHAHHA


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 7, 2015)

Miharuuu heyyyy c:

I didn't get lots of sleep these days ;u; I'm gonna have a loooong nice sleep tonight =D


----------



## himeki (Oct 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> WOOO!!! That's great to hear!!! I'm so glad your evil headache is gone!! ; v ;
> 
> OHH that sounds yummy too ahhh now I'm hungry LOL
> 
> ...



yup, just doodled Keit in Earthbound style dressed as Ness due to the fact her name is just "ness" in german i didn't know this when naming her hahaha


----------



## Miharu (Oct 7, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Miharuuu heyyyy c:
> 
> I didn't get lots of sleep these days ;u; I'm gonna have a loooong nice sleep tonight =D



HEYYYYY!!!~

AAWWW!! ; __ ; I'm happy you'll be able to have a long sleep tonight!!!  Ahh I regret agreeing with my boyfriend to wake me up early for breakfast ahahaha!! I literally slowly crawled out of bed, stopped, then continued crawling ahahhaha! I was woken up at 8:30 am ish omg XD


----------



## Albuns (Oct 7, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Miharuuu heyyyy c:
> 
> I didn't get lots of sleep these days ;u; I'm gonna have a loooong nice sleep tonight =D



-u- I apparently can't sleep without twisting my neck apparently, I woke up today with it feeling sore.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> yup, just doodled Keit in Earthbound style dressed as Ness due to the fact her name is just "ness" in german i didn't know this when naming her hahaha


Ahhh that doodle is really super cute!!! <3 Hahaha 



Alby-Kun said:


> -u- I apparently can't sleep without twisting my neck apparently, I woke up today with it feeling sore.


Omg what the sfjdklfjdslk That sounds dangerous!! ; __ ;


----------



## Albuns (Oct 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhh that doodle is really super cute!!! <3 Hahaha
> 
> 
> Omg what the sfjdklfjdslk That sounds dangerous!! ; __ ;



I may not have twisted it and just slept in a weird position, but I'm still not sure, so no worries! ; v ;


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 7, 2015)

Morning/evening everyone ^.^


----------



## Albuns (Oct 7, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Morning/evening everyone ^.^



Evening, mash potatoes~
How has your day been so far?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I may not have twisted it and just slept in a weird position, but I'm still not sure, so no worries! ; v ;


Ahhhh you worried me ; v; But I hate the feeling of your neck being sore DX It sucks!!!



gravyplz said:


> Morning/evening everyone ^.^


Good afternoon gravy!!!  How are you doing today? c:


----------



## Albuns (Oct 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhhh you worried me ; v; But I hate the feeling of your neck being sore DX It sucks!!!
> 
> 
> Good afternoon gravy!!!  How are you doing today? c:



Awh, sorry about that! ;u; Indeed it does, whenever you turn your head to look at something, you can't do it all the way because your neck is just so stiff! :C


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Evening, mash potatoes~
> How has your day been so far?



LOL i like the sound of that nick name
And its 10a.m here so its been alright , how has your day been?


----------



## himeki (Oct 7, 2015)

i doodled keit eating a popsicle


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Good afternoon gravy!!!  How are you doing today? c:



Im doing ok ^.^, still recovering from tayeons mv though, honestly its my fav song and mv of sm (that and amber beatiful mv which sm didnt make)

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> i doodled keit eating a popsicle



Omg thats so adorable!!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 7, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> LOL i like the sound of that nick name
> And its 10a.m here so its been alright , how has your day been?



Yaay, glad you like it! c:
It's been fine, got to work with ink in art today, but that's about it.


----------



## himeki (Oct 7, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Im doing ok ^.^, still recovering from tayeons mv though, honestly its my fav song and mv of sm (that and amber beatiful mv which sm didnt make)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Thanks! I just thought it would be nice to put in my sig


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Yaay, glad you like it! c:
> It's been fine, got to work with ink in art today, but that's about it.



Oh awesome, what kinda ink, regular or indian?


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HEYYYYY!!!~
> 
> AAWWW!! ; __ ; I'm happy you'll be able to have a long sleep tonight!!!  Ahh I regret agreeing with my boyfriend to wake me up early for breakfast ahahaha!! I literally slowly crawled out of bed, stopped, then continued crawling ahahhaha! I was woken up at 8:30 am ish omg XD


HOW ARE YOUUUU <3

Boooy that's super early ;u; the feeling is like TERRIBLE XD you should sleep early tonight ): what's for breakfast though


----------



## Albuns (Oct 7, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Oh awesome, what kinda ink, regular or indian?



Regular, I'm not sure what indian ink is like. It feels weird to draw with a traditional ink pen though, the tip just doesn't feel right with the way it's shaped.


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 7, 2015)

tfw you spend hours on a picture for it not to turn out well




i guess shes too flawless to capture with art


----------



## Albuns (Oct 7, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> tfw you spend hours on a picture for it not to turn out well
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SHFGFH, Teach me how to hair like that, it's magnificent! *Q*


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> SHFGFH, Teach me how to hair like that, it's magnificent! *Q*



the hair!? that was the easiest part lol, its all about building layers, what program do you use?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 7, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> the hair!? that was the easiest part lol, its all about building layers, what program do you use?



PencilnPaper 2.0
LOL, I actually do traditional drawings, since I have no means of doing art online.


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 7, 2015)

well it depends on the media your using, if its acrylic paint, i probibly cant help lol, but if its oil, always go from dark to light, so painting the whole shape of the hair the darkest shade of the hair, then slowly building up light, while doing the strokes of the hair, although this method can apply to digital art aswell,if its water colour, you do light to dark , if its pencil, generaly you just draw in the dark bits and leave the light parts alone

i hope this all helped lol


----------



## Albuns (Oct 7, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> well it depends on the media your using, if its acrylic paint, i probibly cant help lol, but if its oil, always go from dark to light, so painting the whole shape of the hair the darkest shade of the hair, then slowly building up light, while doing the strokes of the hair, although this method can apply to digital art aswell,if its water colour, you do light to dark , if its pencil, generaly you just draw in the dark bits and leave the light parts alone
> 
> i hope this all helped lol



Sure did, thanks Mr. Potato Head! c: I'm sorry, I hope you get the reference, it was just too good to pass up. ;w;


----------



## jiny (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm back!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Sure did, thanks Mr. Potato Head! c: I'm sorry, I hope you get the reference, it was just too good to pass up. ;w;



LOL ; ^ ) i get it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> I'm back!



hello ^.^


----------



## aericell (Oct 7, 2015)

hiiiiiiii


----------



## Albuns (Oct 7, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> hiiiiiiii



Joaaannnn~ hellu! ouo/)


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 7, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> hiiiiiiii



hello!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Awh, sorry about that! ;u; Indeed it does, whenever you turn your head to look at something, you can't do it all the way because your neck is just so stiff! :C


YEAHH!!! ; __ ; I'm just glad I grew out of that sleeping position ahahah XD So now my neck is rarely stiff because of it! 



MayorEvvie said:


> i doodled keit eating a popsicle


CUTEEE!! Hahah nice job! XD



gravyplz said:


> Im doing ok ^.^, still recovering from tayeons mv though, honestly its my fav song and mv of sm (that and amber beatiful mv which sm didnt make)


Omg ahahaha!! The things Music can do to you ;D ahhh I still need to watch it!! But currently working on a big request I want to finish by tonight hahaha! ; v; 



Aerate said:


> HOW ARE YOUUUU <3
> 
> Boooy that's super early ;u; the feeling is like TERRIBLE XD you should sleep early tonight ): what's for breakfast though


I'M GREAAATTT!!!! I'm just finishing up some breeding card requests I have to finish!! Hahaha XD

IT ISSS ; __ ; I was just like jdlksjfldsjfs OTL LOL We had muffins and milk ahahaha!! I'll be sleeping in tonight for sure ahahha



gravyplz said:


> tfw you spend hours on a picture for it not to turn out well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT, SHE IS PERFECT AHHH THIS ART IS PERFECT HOLY SMOKES MAN!!! JASDLKASJKLSAJDLSAAS THIS IS AMAZINGG PLEASE POST THE FINISHING RESULT HERE <3333



Sugarella said:


> I'm back!


Welcome back! 



happinessdelight said:


> hiiiiiiii


HIIII!!!! <33333 HOW ARE YOUUUU


----------



## jiny (Oct 7, 2015)

I took a reading test today, it had 12 questions so if I get more than 3 questions wrong, I fail. And get into tutorials.


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT, SHE IS PERFECT AHHH THIS ART IS PERFECT HOLY SMOKES MAN!!! JASDLKASJKLSAJDLSAAS THIS IS AMAZINGG PLEASE POST THE FINISHING RESULT HERE <3333


AAAAHHH IM GLAD YOU LIKE IT
it took like 4 hours >.> im thinking of starting a gallery on here maybe, with some traditional stuff aswell


----------



## aericell (Oct 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HIIII!!!! <33333 HOW ARE YOUUUU



pretty tired but i'm good!! how are you? 


also gravy your art is rly good omg why can't i do anything like that
i can't stop listening to her album its SO GOOD


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 7, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> pretty tired but i'm good!! how are you?
> 
> 
> also gravy your art is rly good omg why can't i do anything like that
> i can't stop listening to her album its SO GOOD



aw ty! and it all comes with practice lol, i use to be terrible
i KNOW HER ALBUM IS SO GOOOOD, U R, I and stress are my favs but i love every song on the album

- - - Post Merge - - -

the vocal acrobatics in U R KILL ME


----------



## Araie (Oct 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I took a reading test today, it had 12 questions so if I get more than 3 questions wrong, I fail. And get into tutorials.



What is tutorials..? Oh, and I hope you actually did good on your test, haha. Oh, AAAND hi guys!


----------



## jiny (Oct 7, 2015)

Araie said:


> What is tutorials..? Oh, and I hope you actually did good on your test, haha. Oh, AAAND hi guys!



You stay after school, to get extra help on the subject (in my case reading.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 7, 2015)

HI GUYS


----------



## Araie (Oct 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> You stay after school, to get extra help on the subject (in my case reading.)



Ah, okay. Kind of like tutoring?

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> HI GUYS



Hello! (Leaving for something for now, just thought a may say something. Bye now I guess, haha. )


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 7, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> HI GUYS



helllo!


----------



## aericell (Oct 7, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> aw ty! and it all comes with practice lol, i use to be terrible
> i KNOW HER ALBUM IS SO GOOOOD, U R, I and stress are my favs but i love every song on the album
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



RIGHT omg U R is prob my fave from her album

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> HI GUYS



welcome back~


----------



## Miharu (Oct 7, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> AAAAHHH IM GLAD YOU LIKE IT
> it took like 4 hours >.> im thinking of starting a gallery on here maybe, with some traditional stuff aswell


YES PLEASE!! START A GALLERY OMG!! I would love to see all of your amazing work!!! XD



happinessdelight said:


> pretty tired but i'm good!! how are you?
> 
> 
> also gravy your art is rly good omg why can't i do anything like that
> i can't stop listening to her album its SO GOOD


That's good to hear!! I'm doing pretty great!! I'm excited to head off to a Japanese Grocery store soon!! Going to splurge on some awesome snacks and drinks <3 Mwuahaha!!



emisenpai12 said:


> HI GUYS


ELLO!~ How are you? c:


----------



## jiny (Oct 7, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> HI GUYS



Hi Emi!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 7, 2015)

So how's life?



Miharu said:


> ELLO!~ How are you? c:


Good! You?


----------



## aericell (Oct 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> That's good to hear!! I'm doing pretty great!! I'm excited to head off to a Japanese Grocery store soon!! Going to splurge on some awesome snacks and drinks <3 Mwuahaha!!



lucky you! Asian markets are so fun to shop in!!


----------



## Damniel (Oct 7, 2015)

I see you are all doing well~


----------



## aericell (Oct 7, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I see you are all doing well~



hello daniel


----------



## Damniel (Oct 7, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> hello daniel



Hey, what's up?


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 7, 2015)

Hey everyone! How's your day going/been? Im actually about to go to sleep now, as its 12:01 am!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 7, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> lucky you! Asian markets are so fun to shop in!!



omg ikr i have on i always go to in town to get me some bulgogi 
and id have to say I is my fav on the album but U R and stress are close seconds, I just love the soft rock style of I

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinkdreams said:


> Hey everyone! How's your day going/been? Im actually about to go to sleep now, as its 12:01 am!



omg your on the other side of the world, its 12.04 p.m here lol


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 7, 2015)

who likes these?


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 7, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> who likes these?



not a fan, i prefer onion rings

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well im off to paint, peace


----------



## jiny (Oct 7, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> who likes these?



Not me 

I prefer veggie chips


----------



## roseflower (Oct 7, 2015)

Hello good evening


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ✧ A new signature has been added to our "TP's Gallery" in the museum thanks to Blackjack!  ​
> Ahhhhh it's so cute!! Thank you so much!!



Glad you like it! Thanks


----------



## roseflower (Oct 7, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Glad you like it! Thanks



Hello, great signature, good job


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 7, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hello, great signature, good job



Thanks


----------



## aericell (Oct 7, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> omg ikr i have on i always go to in town to get me some bulgogi
> and id have to say I is my fav on the album but U R and stress are close seconds, I just love the soft rock style of I



tbh all her songs are perf its pretty hard to choose



emisenpai12 said:


> who likes these?



i loved those as a kid!! i don't really buy them much anymore though but they're good


----------



## Miharu (Oct 7, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> So how's life?
> 
> 
> Good! You?


I'm doing great!! Just got back home from Sakura!!!Got so many yummy snacks ahhh XD



happinessdelight said:


> lucky you! Asian markets are so fun to shop in!!


THEY AREEE AHHH <3 I bought so much omg ; v ; 



pinkdreams said:


> Hey everyone! How's your day going/been? Im actually about to go to sleep now, as its 12:01 am!


Hey pinkdreams!! It's been going wonderful!!! And awww!!! Sleep tight!! I'll talk to you later!  I hope you have a wonderful night!



emisenpai12 said:


> who likes these?


YES OMG <33333 ONE OF MY FAVORITES HAHA!! I really love the Roasted Garlic flavor too!! Those are super addicting! <3


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 7, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> who likes these?



Never heard of them, but they sound great!


----------



## N e s s (Oct 7, 2015)

Hey team pop, been a while


----------



## Miharu (Oct 7, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Never heard of them, but they sound great!


They really are!! <3 So delicioussss ahahah at least to me they are! XD



TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Hey team pop, been a while


AHHHH WELCOME BACK!!!!!  How have you been?? Also thanks for the donation!!!


----------



## jiny (Oct 7, 2015)

hey guys, how's it going?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> hey guys, how's it going?



Pretty good, just waiting for another hour to do my homework so mom doesn't catch me. How about you?


----------



## N e s s (Oct 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Pretty good, just waiting for another hour to do my homework so mom doesn't catch me. How about you?



Oh hey, that's what I'm doing right now.

Also yeah I'm still grounded, I'm just doing this on my smartphone.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 7, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Oh hey, that's what I'm doing right now.
> 
> Also yeah I'm still grounded, I'm just doing this on my smartphone.



Ah, so what would your mother do if she caught you?


----------



## jiny (Oct 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Pretty good, just waiting for another hour to do my homework so mom doesn't catch me. How about you?



waiting for my hair to dry so i can go to bed~ I hate waking up with my hair freezing cold


----------



## N e s s (Oct 7, 2015)

Probably say she's disappointed and leave, a does have a way if making me feel really bad, so I try to do this as little as possible.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> waiting for my hair to dry so i can go to bed~ I hate waking up with my hair freezing cold



Can't you wrap a towel over it and sleep that way? o:


----------



## N e s s (Oct 7, 2015)

*she


----------



## Albuns (Oct 7, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Probably say she's disappointed and leave, a does have a way if making me feel really bad, so I try to do this as little as possible.



Wow, she's more lenient than mine. xD


----------



## jiny (Oct 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Can't you wrap a towel over it and sleep that way? o:



no my hair still gets cold

hair is funky


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 7, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> tbh all her songs are perf its pretty hard to choose


ikr i just listend to it like 10 times, I LOVE the unique sound of farewell, it suits her so well.


----------



## aericell (Oct 7, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> ikr i just listend to it like 10 times, I LOVE the unique sound of farewell, it suits her so well.



i have the album playing on a loop and i can't stop listening! i hope she comes out with more songs i love her voice sm


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 8, 2015)

Night guys!


----------



## aericell (Oct 8, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Night guys!



night! sleep well~


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 8, 2015)

Night! ^.^


----------



## Miharu (Oct 8, 2015)

Night to everyone who's heading to bed now!  I'm currently working on my Flight Rising requests! So far I've finished 12/37 requests :') Almost done with the first requester's!! Just two more to go!!

What's everyone up to now? c:


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 8, 2015)

i need a good free drawing program to go with my tablet

i tried SAI but the link wasnt good and it downloaded a bunch of crap and a virus which i was able to get rid of, so if any of you have a good link/better program lemme know!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Night to everyone who's heading to bed now!  I'm currently working on my Flight Rising requests! So far I've finished 12/37 requests :') Almost done with the first requester's!! Just two more to go!!
> 
> What's everyone up to now? c:



hey miharu! 
im contemplating buying pokemon alpha saphire (bit late but eh) 
but i might work on some requests in a minute.
how are your requests coming?

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> i need a good free drawing program to go with my tablet
> 
> i tried SAI but the link wasnt good and it downloaded a bunch of crap and a virus which i was able to get rid of, so if any of you have a good link/better program lemme know!



well i got sai online, but im not sure where i got it from lol, i know it was a youtube link 
maybe gimp?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Night to everyone who's heading to bed now!  I'm currently working on my Flight Rising requests! So far I've finished 12/37 requests :') Almost done with the first requester's!! Just two more to go!!
> 
> What's everyone up to now? c:


and hey xDDDD I'm up to my amiibo card collection... I've set them all out and I'm filling in the blanks with ones I'm getting/my friend has so I know which ones I need xDDD


----------



## Miharu (Oct 8, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> hey miharu!
> im contemplating buying pokemon alpha saphire (bit late but eh)
> but i might work on some requests in a minute.
> how are your requests coming?


Hey gravy!!! 
OHH!! I LOVE SAPHIREEE!!! <3 Hahaha it's never to late to buy them! ;D The old ones are my childhooddd <3 Especially ruby for my gameboy advanced!! Hahaha XD

Ohh!! I'll love to see your requests when they are done! x] Your art is always amazing to look at!!

They are coming along great!! I'm down to the last one for this requester!! I can't wait :'D Then I'll need to start on the next requester's!!



The Hidden Owl said:


> and hey xDDDD I'm up to my amiibo card collection... I've set them all out and I'm filling in the blanks with ones I'm getting/my friend has so I know which ones I need xDDD


HOLY!!! How many do you have so far?? XD


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HOLY!!! How many do you have so far?? XD



XD 65 unique including the ones that are being shipped to me! I have a couple extras I'm trading atm... did you get the game??


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 8, 2015)

Idk if im gonna get hhd, i don rlly enjoy designing houses in new leaf

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Hey gravy!!!
> OHH!! I LOVE SAPHIREEE!!! <3 Hahaha it's never to late to buy them! ;D The old ones are my childhooddd <3 Especially ruby for my gameboy advanced!! Hahaha XD
> 
> Ohh!! I'll love to see your requests when they are done! x] Your art is always amazing to look at!!
> ...




YES!! my childhood consisted of pokemon ruby, fire red,crystal and red
I had about 200+ hours in my fire red game
Altho crystal is my fav


----------



## himeki (Oct 8, 2015)

I grew up with Kirby HAHAHAH.


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 8, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I grew up with Kirby HAHAHAH.


Oh i never played kirby  only pokemon from nintendo


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 8, 2015)

Mario is my childhood. Though I did play other Nintendo games when I was a kid, like Zelda, Pikmin, and of course Animal Crossing.

But I'm not a kid anymore.

I'm a squid now. XD even though I STILL don't have it yet ;-;


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 8, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Mario is my childhood. Though I did play other Nintendo games when I was a kid, like Zelda, Pikmin, and of course Animal Crossing.
> 
> But I'm not a kid anymore.
> 
> I'm a squid now. XD even though I STILL don't have it yet ;-;



LOL WHEN WILL THIS SQUID-FORMING VIRUS END???


----------



## Miharu (Oct 8, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> XD 65 unique including the ones that are being shipped to me! I have a couple extras I'm trading atm... did you get the game??


Holyyy omg!! XD

And nope!! I haven't gotten the game yet!! Hahaha I will in the future though!! 



gravyplz said:


> YES!! my childhood consisted of pokemon ruby, fire red,crystal and red
> I had about 200+ hours in my fire red game
> Altho crystal is my fav


YESSS RED DEFINITELYYYY!!! Ahhhahahahah!! Man I miss those days <3 But I really like all the new functions they have added to Pokemon as well!!! It's great to see all the improvements after the first game ahaha!!



MayorEvvie said:


> I grew up with Kirby HAHAHAH.


AHAAH OMG I LOVE KIRBYY!!! I used to watched Kirby all the time when I was super young hahah! The games are so much fun too <3



SuperStar2361 said:


> Mario is my childhood. Though I did play other Nintendo games when I was a kid, like Zelda, Pikmin, and of course Animal Crossing.
> 
> But I'm not a kid anymore.
> 
> I'm a squid now. XD even though I STILL don't have it yet ;-;


LOL Hi Squidward <:


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 8, 2015)

I woke up early at 9 am ;u; rip sleep  ended up sleeping at like 1 PM for two hours xD

I really need to fix my sleeping schedule D:


----------



## himeki (Oct 8, 2015)

i fcking hate all these fcking squid kids


YAS KIRBEY


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 8, 2015)

welp im bout to go to bed and instead of doing requests i playing dont starve together like a massive idiot
i have 10 artworks to do in 2 weeks
and a graphics assignment
and i play video games
go me
lol night guys!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 8, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> welp im bout to go to bed and instead of doing requests i playing dont starve together like a massive idiot
> i have 10 artworks to do in 2 weeks
> and a graphics assignment
> and i play video games
> ...



Three cheers for procrastination!
G'night, mash potatoes~ x)


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YESSS RED DEFINITELYYYY!!! Ahhhahahahah!! Man I miss those days <3 But I really like all the new functions they have added to Pokemon as well!!! It's great to see all the improvements after the first game ahaha!!



YESSSS RED WAS MY FIRST!!!! definitly!, watching pokemon improve and  grow was and still is amazing!!"


----------



## himeki (Oct 8, 2015)

test


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 8, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> welp im bout to go to bed and instead of doing requests i playing dont starve together like a massive idiot
> i have 10 artworks to do in 2 weeks
> and a graphics assignment
> and i play video games
> ...



Sounds just like me when doing my 2 literature class' assignments the day they are do XP

Morning everyone!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 8, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Sounds just like me when doing my 2 literature class' assignments the day they are do XP
> 
> Morning everyone!



Good morning!  Been a long time since I've dropped by  How are y'all doing?


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good morning!  Been a long time since I've dropped by  How are y'all doing?



I knew someone was missing!

I'm good, WBU?


----------



## himeki (Oct 8, 2015)

YOU KNOW WHAT WINDOWS VISTA? I'M TIRED OF YO' SHT. 



its windows 10 time btches.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 8, 2015)

Thank gosh I have a sub for Physics class~ T w T


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 8, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I knew someone was missing!
> 
> I'm good, WBU?



XD Yeah!  I decided to go on a week-long hiatus due to moving.

I'm fine (just upset with one of my friends), and that's good!


MayorEvvie said:


> YOU KNOW WHAT WINDOWS VISTA? I'M TIRED OF YO' SHT.
> 
> 
> 
> its windows 10 time btches.



windows VISTA!?!? you must be crazy with living with it for so long..... that's all I've got to say :l


----------



## Hatori (Oct 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good morning!  Been a long time since I've dropped by  How are y'all doing?



Hey, good morning, Lucanosa! It's been awhile since I've posted on here too xD

Busy with homework and whatnot but I can take a small break for the moment. How are you doing?


----------



## himeki (Oct 8, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Hey, good morning, Lucanosa! It's been awhile since I've posted on here too xD
> 
> Busy with homework and whatnot but I can take a small break for the moment. How are you doing?



OH MY GOD I LOVE YOUR AVI


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD Yeah!  I decided to go on a week-long hiatus due to moving.
> 
> I'm fine (just upset with one of my friends), and that's good!



Thats good! Sorry about your friend, I hope you can work it out!



I just sold my FR currency for 1000 TBT


----------



## himeki (Oct 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> windows VISTA!?!? you must be crazy with living with it for so long..... that's all I've got to say :l



its been my pc for less then a month but i am done. d o n e.


and yes, I have to fork out my snack cash for it =w=


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 8, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> its been my pc for less then a month but i am done. d o n e.
> 
> 
> and yes, I have to fork out my snack cash for it =w=



......vista???? Are you crazy!?!?

Windows 7 is SOOOO much *BETTER*

:3


----------



## Hatori (Oct 8, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> OH MY GOD I LOVE YOUR AVI



Thank you! ^^

Yours is nice especially with a matching signature to go with it!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 8, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Hey, good morning, Lucanosa! It's been awhile since I've posted on here too xD
> 
> Busy with homework and whatnot but I can take a small break for the moment. How are you doing?



Good morning! And yeah xD I have a lot I need to catch up on
I'm doing okay.



Blackjack said:


> Thats good! Sorry about your friend, I hope you can work it out!
> 
> 
> 
> I just sold my FR currency for 1000 TBT



Eh.... one of my not so close friends texted my she hated me yesterday but have a happy birthday anyways and I was like..... are you serious?!  Yeah.  Not a very happy birthday.

And I should get a FR just to get TBT from it xD (or just stop procrastinating about that breeding and sell a 1,000 blue roses for tons of tbt)



MayorEvvie said:


> its been my pc for less then a month but i am done. d o n e.
> 
> 
> and yes, I have to fork out my snack cash for it =w=



XD buy a new windows.... seriously, it's worth it ;-;


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> .... one of my not so close friends texted my she hated me yesterday but have a happy birthday anyways and I was like..... are you serious?!  Yeah.  Not a very happy birthday.
> 
> And I should get a FR just to get TBT from it xD (or just stop procrastinating about that breeding and sell a 1,000 blue roses for tons of tbt)



Wow that sucks. Do you know why she would say that? On your birthday of all days?

and yeah, FR is pretty easy to get TBT from, I think In total I've made 1500 or more TBT from it.

1000 blue roses!? Sell the damn things!!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 8, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Wow that sucks. Do you know why she would say that? On your birthday of all days?
> 
> and yeah, FR is pretty easy to get TBT from, I think In total I've made 1500 or more TBT from it.
> 
> 1000 blue roses!? Sell the damn things!!



Her close friend and my best friend told me she's a very bittersweet person since her mom died from cancer a couple years ago, so I understand her pain, but seriously, that doesn't give you the right to make other people's days horrible too.

And too bad you have to wait to join xD

nooooo I need them for my town.  I'm breeding more rn anyways lol


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Her close friend and my best friend told me she's a very bittersweet person since her mom died from cancer a couple years ago, so I understand her pain, but seriously, that doesn't give you the right to make other people's days horrible too.
> 
> And too bad you have to wait to join xD
> 
> nooooo I need them for my town.  I'm breeding more rn anyways lol



Damn, that sucks. Might be smart to avoid her for a while, and maybe talk to her about it after.

Yeah, that is why I signed up early lol 

You have 1000 blue roses in your town worth 3-4k TBT. What is wrong with you????


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 8, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Damn, that sucks. Might be smart to avoid her for a while, and maybe talk to her about it after.
> 
> Yeah, that is why I signed up early lol
> 
> You have 1000 blue roses in your town worth 3-4k TBT. What is wrong with you????



Yeah, that's what I'm doing.

DeviantArt can earn you TBT too, but you need patience to collect any points to sell.

lol I actually lost quite a few and I don't know how... the girl who said she hates me probably stole them xD so I'm down to about 200-300 or so, but I'm breeding more rn


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm doing.
> 
> DeviantArt can earn you TBT too, but you need patience to collect any points to sell.
> 
> lol I actually lost quite a few and I don't know how... the girl who said she hates me probably stole them xD so I'm down to about 200-300 or so, but I'm breeding more rn



...you have 200-300 roses worth 600-1.2k tbt. What is wrong with you???? Lol JK good luck!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 8, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> ...you have 200-300 roses worth 600-1.2k tbt. What is wrong with you???? Lol JK good luck!



XD but they look so nice around my OC's house!!!
 I'll post a selling thread I guess xD


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD but they look so nice around my OC's house!!!
> I'll post a selling thread I guess xD



You definently should, just keep like 2, and you can build it back up. Mind telling me the method you use for breeding?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 8, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> You definently should, just keep like 2, and you can build it back up. Mind telling me the method you use for breeding?



XD okay.

And I use the checkerboard method like this:
I never use fertilizer (I hoard it instead  ) and I water them with a golden can everyday.  I've kept blue roses in this spot though for almost a year, so that maybe has something to do with it? :/

For tons easily (it takes a lot of time) I water them, TT forward one day, pluck and move the new ones that grew somewhere else, TT back to the original time, water again and repeat.  I've lost 2 villagers so far (dreamies too) but it's worth it for them!

making a thread in tbt marketplace now....


----------



## Miharu (Oct 8, 2015)

Dropping by to say hi!! <3 Heading off to work soon so I'll be back around 5pm PST time!  I hope you guys all have a wonderful day! <3

Also yesss FR is such a great way to earn tbt <3 Hahaha


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Dropping by to say hi!! <3 Heading off to work soon so I'll be back around 5pm PST time!  I hope you guys all have a wonderful day! <3
> 
> Also yesss FR is such a great way to earn tbt <3 Hahaha



Hi!  Have fun at work 

e.e wishing I had it, all I can do is sell blue roses ahah XD


----------



## Miharu (Oct 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Hi!  Have fun at work
> 
> e.e wishing I had it, all I can do is sell blue roses ahah XD



Hahaha thank you!!! x] I'm pretty happy since I was able to get my shift changed!!  I don't need to open the store or close it B] Which is bliss ahhhh

AWW!! Hopefully Registration opens up soon for you!! ; v ;


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 8, 2015)

Have fun at work Miharuu =D What work do you do by the way? xD


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD okay.
> 
> And I use the checkerboard method like this:
> I never use fertilizer (I hoard it instead  ) and I water them with a golden can everyday.  I've kept blue roses in this spot though for almost a year, so that maybe has something to do with it? :/
> ...



Oh, cool! I've pretty much given up on breeding for hybrids because I have way too many non-hybrids to even have space for breeding hybrids and whenever I have managed to get hybrids myself its ALWAYS PINK FREAKIN' COSMOS. >_<


----------



## himeki (Oct 8, 2015)

im bored


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 8, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Oh, cool! I've pretty much given up on breeding for hybrids because I have way too many non-hybrids to even have space for breeding hybrids and whenever I have managed to get hybrids myself its ALWAYS PINK FREAKIN' COSMOS. >_<



XD Pink cosmos?  Are you trying to breed cosmos then? :3  And yeah, breeding is a pain unless you've got a plan that works and the time to breed.  And I have the same issue!!! My town is currently clogged in common flowers, and selling them is painstakingly slow, it's really hard haha!  tempted to smash or re-tail them tbh LOL

If you want a certain hybrid to breed though, create a checker pattern like I did with only the one you want (i.e. you want orange cosmos, only use orange ones in the checkerboard) and then water them all whenever you get the chance.  Sometimes it takes awhile but you'll eventually get some 



MayorEvvie said:


> im bored



;-; I'm sorry


----------



## himeki (Oct 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ;-; I'm sorry


biology homework RIP


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD Pink cosmos?  Are you trying to breed cosmos then? :3  And yeah, breeding is a pain unless you've got a plan that works and the time to breed.  And I have the same issue!!! My town is currently clogged in common flowers, and selling them is painstakingly slow, it's really hard haha!  tempted to smash or re-tail them tbh LOL
> 
> If you want a certain hybrid to breed though, create a checker pattern like I did with only the one you want (i.e. you want orange cosmos, only use orange ones in the checkerboard) and then water them all whenever you get the chance.  Sometimes it takes awhile but you'll eventually get some



Actually, no. I'd just been trying to get whatever hybrids I need for my town, which are now blue, purple and black ones. I hadn't tried arranging the ones I did have in any way to get them because 1. I didn't know how to arrange them, and 2. I don't have space in my town to do it.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 8, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Actually, no. I'd just been trying to get whatever hybrids I need for my town, which are now blue, purple and black ones. I hadn't tried arranging the ones I did have in any way to get them because 1. I didn't know how to arrange them, and 2. I don't have space in my town to do it.



Ah xD that sounds like a bad predicament!  Are all of your means of storage full for shoving some of the extras in?  I know I've had to smash and shove a bunch in storage since I literally have no empty spaces in my town.
Also I can sell you some blue roses if you're interested!  I just made a selling thread and I accept tbt/collectibles/da points.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 8, 2015)

Aaah, why couldn't today have been Friday? I want my 3-day weekend to start already!


----------



## jiny (Oct 8, 2015)

hi popsicles!!!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 8, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> hi popsicles!!!



Hi Sugar~ how are ya?


----------



## jiny (Oct 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hi Sugar~ how are ya?



I'm great thanks! Just waiting for my 3-day weekend to start and procrastinating on science & math homework ~


----------



## Albuns (Oct 8, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I'm great thanks! Just waiting for my 3-day weekend to start and procrastinating on science & math homework ~



xD I already did math, I'm just procrastinating on English and Physics now.


----------



## roseflower (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi there
It`s raining all day here today wow...
I like rain though c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh I see a lot of procrastinating in this thread ahaha


----------



## Albuns (Oct 8, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi there
> It`s raining all day here today wow...
> I like rain though c:
> 
> ...



Hehe, hellu there Roseflower!
And yerp, procrastination seems common when you're overwhelmed with work. xD


----------



## jiny (Oct 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> xD I already did math, I'm just procrastinating on English and Physics now.



I'm not good at science or math


----------



## roseflower (Oct 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hehe, hellu there Roseflower!
> And yerp, procrastination seems common when you're overwhelmed with work. xD



Hello Alby, I?m jelly on your 3-day weekend hehe :3 Have fun!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 8, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hello Alby, I?m jelly on your 3-day weekend hehe :3 Have fun!



If it makes you feel better, I have to take PSATs right after my break. They're sort of like Mid-terms only harder. T w T


----------



## roseflower (Oct 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> If it makes you feel better, I have to take PSATs right after my break. They're sort of like Mid-terms only harder. T w T



Ugh that sucks, I hope you`re doing good at it!


----------



## Jacob (Oct 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> If it makes you feel better, I have to take PSATs right after my break. They're sort of like Mid-terms only harder. T w T



Same, but I have them on Wednesday.
They are just practice tho they don't go towards your final grade


----------



## Albuns (Oct 8, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Same, but I have them on Wednesday.
> They are just practice tho they don't go towards your final grade



Ah, mine is spread across two days. And even if they don't go towards my final grade, I'm still terrified. ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> Ugh that sucks, I hope you`re doing good at it!



Thankies! c:


----------



## roseflower (Oct 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ah, mine is spread across two days. And even if they don't go towards my final grade, I'm still terrified. ;v;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Good luck Alby and Jacob


----------



## jiny (Oct 8, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Same, but I have them on Wednesday.
> They are just practice tho they don't go towards your final grade



I took mine already this week. They're called CBA's though. I took one for math, reading, language arts, science and social studies.

It was the worst. If I don't pass them, I need tutoring on that specific subject. For example, MATH


----------



## roseflower (Oct 8, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I took mine already this week. They're called CBA's though. I took one for math, reading, language arts, science and social studies.
> 
> It was the worst. If I don't pass them, I need tutoring on that specific subject. For example, MATH



I hope you passed your CBAs


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 8, 2015)

Does anyone have a popsicle they would like to trade for a swirl?? or does anyone want to buy a swirl??


----------



## jiny (Oct 8, 2015)

roseflower said:


> I hope you passed your CBAs



Thank you 

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> Does anyone have a popsicle they would like to trade for a swirl?? or does anyone want to buy a swirl??



I'd love to buy it but it's so expensive ):


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 8, 2015)

Rainbow popsicles, anyone? X3



Spoiler: <3


----------



## Albuns (Oct 8, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Does anyone have a popsicle they would like to trade for a swirl?? or does anyone want to buy a swirl??



I'd be happy to trade one of my popsicles for a swirl. Though, I believe Miharu told me to tell her before I traded anyone. ^^


----------



## Jacob (Oct 8, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Does anyone have a popsicle they would like to trade for a swirl?? or does anyone want to buy a swirl??



are u only looking for a popsicle or are there any other collectibles u want


----------



## jiny (Oct 8, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Rainbow popsicles, anyone? X3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: <3



*notices user title* 

...... Don't have to rub it in

jk

Signature is really cute!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I'd be happy to trade one of my popsicles for a swirl. Though, I believe Miharu told me to tell her before I traded anyone. ^^



ahhh ok! lemme know if you are able to trade!! ^^




Jacob_lawall said:


> are u only looking for a popsicle or are there any other collectibles u want



there is the pokeball  but swirls arent even close to that LOL


----------



## Jacob (Oct 8, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> there is the pokeball  but swirls arent even close to that LOL



If only I had a pokeball ):


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 8, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> If only I had a pokeball ):



hehehe if only


----------



## jiny (Oct 8, 2015)

yay I'm drinking Starbucks coffee! I should've waited for Friday, but oh well


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 8, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> yay I'm drinking Starbucks coffee! I should've waited for Friday, but oh well



At the age of eleven?
I'm thirteen and I don't drink coffee yet XD
Which drink didja get?


----------



## jiny (Oct 8, 2015)

Sparro said:


> At the age of eleven?
> I'm thirteen and I don't drink coffee yet XD
> Which drink didja get?



Vanilla latte c:


----------



## Albuns (Oct 8, 2015)

I think I just got hooked on Three Lights Down Kings. They make some pretty good music~


----------



## Miharu (Oct 8, 2015)

Finally home from workkk ahhhh sjdlkfjsdl how is everyone doing? <3





Aerate said:


> Have fun at work Miharuu =D What work do you do by the way? xD


Just a worker at a froyo franchise B] 



Blackjack said:


> Rainbow popsicles, anyone? X3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: <3


OHH NICEEE!!! I'll add it to our signature list!!! 



Alby-Kun said:


> I'd be happy to trade one of my popsicles for a swirl. Though, I believe Miharu told me to tell her before I traded anyone. ^^


YESSS!! I'm perfectly fine with that!! I have 100% trust in The Hidden Owl B]


----------



## Albuns (Oct 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Finally home from workkk ahhhh sjdlkfjsdl how is everyone doing? <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okie then, c'mere Owl! The Albatross wants to trade you some food for other food! Cx


----------



## Albuns (Oct 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Finally home from workkk ahhhh sjdlkfjsdl how is everyone doing? <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okie then, c'mere Owl! The Albatross wants to trade you some food for other food! Cx


----------



## roseflower (Oct 8, 2015)

Trading collectibles, I never thought about that c: 
I have a peach collectible I?d trade for a sweeet popsicle<3
Anyone interested? :3

Hi Miharu, how are you doing?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 8, 2015)

Hey everyone


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 8, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Trading collectibles, I never thought about that c:
> I have a peach collectible I?d trade for a sweeet popsicle<3
> Anyone interested? :3
> 
> Hi Miharu, how are you doing?



That's a tempting offer.... good luck!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 8, 2015)

lol ive been gone for awhile everyone probably forgot about me


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH NICEEE!!! I'll add it to our signature list!!!



Thanks! I don't know what it is, I just like making popsicle gifs 

- - - Post Merge - - -



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> lol ive been gone for awhile everyone probably forgot about me



I remember you D3ath 

How ya been?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 8, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Thanks! I don't know what it is, I just like making popsicle gifs
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



ehh good i guess


----------



## roseflower (Oct 8, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> lol ive been gone for awhile everyone probably forgot about me



Hi how are you?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blackjack said:


> That's a tempting offer.... good luck!



Thanks


----------



## jiny (Oct 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Finally home from workkk ahhhh sjdlkfjsdl how is everyone doing? <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You work at a FROYO PLACE?!,!!,!,!,!!,!,!,
Anshsnsnnenwnwjiiejriksman


----------



## Albuns (Oct 8, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> You work at a FROYO PLACE?!,!!,!,!,!!,!,!,
> Anshsnsnnenwnwjiiejriksman



What'sa Froyoyo?


----------



## roseflower (Oct 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> What'sa Froyoyo?



Froyo is frozen yoghurt


----------



## Albuns (Oct 8, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Froyo is frozen yoghurt



Oooh~ now I'm interested! OwO


----------



## roseflower (Oct 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Oooh~ now I'm interested! OwO



Haha yeah it?s yummy^^


----------



## Miharu (Oct 8, 2015)

roseflower said:


> w are you doing?


I'm doing great!! Just going to try to finish up another big GFX request tonight! XD

How about you? 



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hey everyone


Hey Death!! What have you been up to? c:



Sugarella said:


> You work at a FROYO PLACE?!,!!,!,!,!!,!,!,
> Anshsnsnnenwnwjiiejriksman


YES I DO LOOOOL I get free froyo after every shift :^)



Alby-Kun said:


> Oooh~ now I'm interested! OwO


It's delicious


----------



## aericell (Oct 8, 2015)

hi guys~~~~~



also I'd like to redeem some quests! :3



Spoiler: Quest #15



My favorite snacks are these Korean macaroni snacks (?) I'm not exactly sure what they're called but they come in huge bags, in the shape of a little body pillow or something. Not really sure what it is about them but they have an addicting taste that makes me keep eating them by the handful. I also like Pepero snacks in the Almond Chocolate flavor~ My fave thing about them is they're endorsed by EXO (lulz) and also the chocolate coating with the almonds is rly delicious





Spoiler: Quest #16



If I had one wish I'd wish for the rest of my fam to have their own wish so they'll have something they want and I would probably waste it spending it on myself





Spoiler: Quest #18



This is like the only game I play rip










Spoiler: Quest #20



My fave villager is Filbert because he's so adorable and I love his lazy personality, if he were a real human boy I'd want to adopt him as my son. He was also one of my first 5 so we have that bond~~



Also voted in the SOTW for Quest #19~


----------



## Albuns (Oct 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm doing great!! Just going to try to finish up another big GFX request tonight! XD
> 
> How about you?
> 
> ...



You're living the dream, Mimi! You don't have to pay a discounted price, you can just get free food! xD


----------



## jiny (Oct 8, 2015)

I wish I could get free froyo

If I lived where you live I'd probably go to your froyo place all the time and say

"ITS ME SUGARELLA FROM TBT GIVE ME SOME FROYO YO KNOW?"
xD


----------



## roseflower (Oct 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm doing great!! Just going to try to finish up another big GFX request tonight! XD
> 
> How about you?


Ah a big GFX request

I?m fine, I?ll go to sleep soon, thankfully I?m tired


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 8, 2015)

Quest#20

My favorite villager is genji, why because hes one of the only jock villagers I like and he reminds me of a character from one of my old favorite games.


----------



## N e s s (Oct 8, 2015)

Raffle please


----------



## Jacob (Oct 8, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Raffle please



Raffle entries are actually closed rn because we just concluded a raffle a couple days ago! Sorry hahaha


----------



## N e s s (Oct 8, 2015)

Quest 20

My favorite villager is clay.
He lived right next to my home in my first town and was my favorite neighbor in my first town till he moved.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> Raffle entries are actually closed rn because we just concluded a raffle a couple days ago! Sorry hahaha



Awe that's fine. But yah my new club needs more members still, if you want to join. 

Also, I want to donate this to the shop. <3


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 8, 2015)

hello everyone ^.^ hows everyone doing?

i decided to get pokemon alpha saphire, and regreat not getting it sooner lol


----------



## jiny (Oct 8, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Quest 20
> 
> My favorite villager is clay.
> He lived right next to my home in my first town and was my favorite neighbor in my first town till he moved.
> ...




New club?


----------



## N e s s (Oct 8, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> hello everyone ^.^ hows everyone doing?
> 
> i decided to get pokemon alpha saphire, and regreat not getting it sooner lol



Ay what's up!

Also Good choice, AS is the better game.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 8, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Quest 20
> 
> My favorite villager is clay.
> He lived right next to my home in my first town and was my favorite neighbor in my first town till he moved.
> ...



Thank you!!!!



Cake is now in the shop!


----------



## jiny (Oct 8, 2015)

yay tomorrow i can sleep in my mom's bed! it's really comfy and cozy c:


----------



## N e s s (Oct 8, 2015)

Ya its called 10 to 100 BTB club, its on marketplace right now if you want to join, all details are in the post.


----------



## jiny (Oct 8, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Ya its called 10 to 100 BTB club, its on marketplace right now if you want to join, all details are in the post.



I just donated


----------



## N e s s (Oct 8, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 9, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> hi guys~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OHH!! I've never heard of those macaroni shaped snacks!! They do sound yummy though!!! XD

I'll be updating your Quest Roster during midnight! 



Alby-Kun said:


> You're living the dream, Mimi! You don't have to pay a discounted price, you can just get free food! xD


LOL!! Well it's a $5 limit of free froyo B] Still really good! And on my days off if I want to get froyo, I get 50% off hahaha!



Sugarella said:


> I wish I could get free froyo
> 
> If I lived where you live I'd probably go to your froyo place all the time and say
> 
> ...


LOOOL I would reject you all the time HAHA I wish I could give my family + friends discounts ; v ; Too bad I can't!



roseflower said:


> Ah a big GFX request
> 
> I?m fine, I?ll go to sleep soon, thankfully I?m tired


Sleep tight!! <3



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Quest#20
> 
> My favorite villager is genji, why because hes one of the only jock villagers I like and he reminds me of a character from one of my old favorite games.


I'll be updating your Quest Roster at midnight!



TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Quest 20
> 
> My favorite villager is clay.
> He lived right next to my home in my first town and was my favorite neighbor in my first town till he moved.
> ...


I'll be creating/updating your Quest Roster during midnight! 

Thank you so much for the donation!!! ; v ;



gravyplz said:


> hello everyone ^.^ hows everyone doing?
> 
> i decided to get pokemon alpha saphire, and regreat not getting it sooner lol



HIII!!! I'm doing great!!! Just about to eat some snacks and relax then get back to working on a lot of GFX requests I have to do ; v ; 

AHH YESS AHAHAHA!!! AS is so much fun <3333 How far have you gotten? ;D


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hey guys, finally home.
I just got back from my canned food drive; we raised 17 000+ cans! The mayor was even there!! It was amazing!


----------



## himeki (Oct 9, 2015)

froyo is manky why would anyone want it jees



Morning....its 705 am and my mom just woke me yelling "OK IM GOING NOW BYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEE" from two floors below me....


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 9, 2015)

K





MayorEvvie said:


> froyo is manky why would anyone want it jees
> 
> 
> 
> Morning....its 705 am and my mom just woke me yelling "OK IM GOING NOW BYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEE" from two floors below me....



What a cool mom

I just realized I have a single bell
I like that


----------



## himeki (Oct 9, 2015)

Sparro said:


> K
> 
> What a cool mom
> 
> ...



no its not cool im meant to sleep in until 7:30 .-.


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 9, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHH YESS AHAHAHA!!! AS is so much fun <3333 How far have you gotten? ;D



im about 2 hours in bc im taking it slow, ive only beaten the first gym 

- - - Post Merge - - -

just soaking in the nastalga 

the opening gave me shivers lol


----------



## himeki (Oct 9, 2015)

I should not have worn my boots today =w=


----------



## Miharu (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm slowly tackling down all these requests I have on flight rising! :^) I'm pretty proud of my latest Breeding Card <3





​




Sparro said:


> Hey guys, finally home.
> I just got back from my canned food drive; we raised 17 000+ cans! The mayor was even there!! It was amazing!


Welcome back!! AND OMG CONGRATS!!!! That's such great news!!! ; v ; 



gravyplz said:


> im about 2 hours in bc im taking it slow, ive only beaten the first gym
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Hahaha no worries!! I always start out slow because I'm always trying to catch all the pokemons :') It's so time consuming but what can I say? I gotta catch them all  



MayorEvvie said:


> I should not have worn my boots today =w=


Awww how come? ; v ; Is it raining? DX


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 9, 2015)

Aaaahhhh I just can't sleep enough ;u;

Morning everyone(though it's past noon lmao)! How's everyone doing c:


----------



## Miharu (Oct 9, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Aaaahhhh I just can't sleep enough ;u;
> 
> Morning everyone(though it's past noon lmao)! How's everyone doing c:



Morninggg!! AND AWWW!!! How comeee ; v; What's keeping you from sleeping? D; 

And I'm doing pretty good!! Just slightly sleepy but I want to finish these 8 GFX requests!! XD


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 9, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> hello everyone ^.^ hows everyone doing?
> 
> i decided to get pokemon alpha saphire, and regreat not getting it sooner lol



YESSS THATS AWESOME WHAT STARTER DID YOU CHOOSE? I'm at the first gym myself, just waiting on this good friend of mine so that we can continue playing. We have this whole thing going in which we do our journeys together and do battles at certain points of the game like rivals and stuff xD we're both just busy c:


----------



## cinny (Oct 9, 2015)

oh boy, hi!!  I would like to join your amazing popsicle group. 
I have never joined groups like these before but it looks interesting & fun!
I just realized I own two popsicles and thought I only owned the swirl lol.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 9, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Ya its called 10 to 100 BTB club, its on marketplace right now if you want to join, all details are in the post.





Miharu said:


> Morninggg!! AND AWWW!!! How comeee ; v; What's keeping you from sleeping? D;
> 
> And I'm doing pretty good!! Just slightly sleepy but I want to finish these 8 GFX requests!! XD


Just stressed from life ;u; also worried about a friend, she's been going through a lot ;-; 

You work so much on the GFX XD how much time are those 8 requests gonna take you? Itd take me a whole day xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



cinny said:


> oh boy, hi!!  I would like to join your amazing popsicle group.
> I have never joined groups like these before but it looks interesting & fun!
> I just realized I own two popsicles and thought I only owned the swirl lol.



HII YES WE'D LOVE TO HAVE YOU =D also you have a Popsicle! C: that's so cool :') 

Speaking of which Miharu I'm not in the freezer member list yet, too poor to own a Popsicle ;u;


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 9, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha no worries!! I always start out slow because I'm always trying to catch all the pokemons :') It's so time consuming but what can I say? I gotta catch them all


Haha im doing that too! with the new implements it makes it alot more fun and easy to catch them all 
that breeding card looks so cool! it's making me want to start GFX making


----------



## cinny (Oct 9, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Just stressed from life ;u; also worried about a friend, she's been going through a lot ;-;
> 
> You work so much on the GFX XD how much time are those 8 requests gonna take you? Itd take me a whole day xD
> 
> ...



Yay!! <3 omg love your welcoming, made me smile lOL sorry I am so exhausted rn & dunno what I am saying.

shh, don't let Miharu know!! jk haha. I can give you my extra popsicle, I really need to stop hoarding these collectibles smh.. greedy cinny T__T


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 9, 2015)

Aerate said:


> YESSS THATS AWESOME WHAT STARTER DID YOU CHOOSE? I'm at the first gym myself, just waiting on this good friend of mine so that we can continue playing. We have this whole thing going in which we do our journeys together and do battles at certain points of the game like rivals and stuff xD we're both just busy c:


OMG THAT IS SUCH A GOOD IDEA!!
like battling after gyms and stuff, that sounds so fun!
and i chose good'ol mudkip, as it was my starter as a kid playing ruby 

i sorta did that with my friend with animal crossing, we both started our towns at the same time, and are tring to compete to get the best town (im winning >)


----------



## Miharu (Oct 9, 2015)

cinny said:


> oh boy, hi!!  I would like to join your amazing popsicle group.
> I have never joined groups like these before but it looks interesting & fun!
> I just realized I own two popsicles and thought I only owned the swirl lol.


HEYYY!!! Welcome to Team Popsicle!!!  We are so happy to have you here!!! <33 Is there a certain color you'll like your name to be on the roster? 



Aerate said:


> Just stressed from life ;u; also worried about a friend, she's been going through a lot ;-;
> 
> You work so much on the GFX XD how much time are those 8 requests gonna take you? Itd take me a whole day xD
> 
> ...


Oh no!! ; __ ; I hope your friend makes it through!! Wishing the best!! ; v; Reality likes to hit you hard :')

I do!! ; v; And oh boy LOL Probably the whole night HAHA 1 breeding card = 45 minutes - 1 hour XD

OHHH I'll ADD YOU NOWW!!! XD Sorry!! I normally only add if you request to be added! Otherwise I'll just think you are just here to chat temp or you only want to chat LOL 



gravyplz said:


> Haha im doing that too! with the new implements it makes it alot more fun and easy to catch them all
> that breeding card looks so cool! it's making me want to start GFX making


YESSS definitely!! Omg hahaha I would waste so much time just trying to catch all the available pokemons in certain areas ahahaha!!!

Ahhh thank you!! and yesss you should!!! We should like do a collab or something one day B] You draw art, I turn it into a sig/banner/etc LOL That sounds pretty interesting hahahaha



cinny said:


> Yay!! <3 omg love your welcoming, made me smile lOL sorry I am so exhausted rn & dunno what I am saying.
> 
> shh, don't let Miharu know!! jk haha. I can give you my extra popsicle, I really need to stop hoarding these collectibles smh.. greedy cinny T__T


Oh gosh!! What time is it over there?? ; v; I hope you rest well!!

SHHH I CAN READ MINDS!! XD AND PFFTT You aren't greedy at all!! ;v ; <--- this person here has 9 of them rip these collectibles are my favorite <3 Going to say bye bye to some of them though since I'll be giving them away here for future events


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 9, 2015)

cinny said:


> Yay!! <3 omg love your welcoming, made me smile lOL sorry I am so exhausted rn & dunno what I am saying.
> 
> shh, don't let Miharu know!! jk haha. I can give you my extra popsicle, I really need to stop hoarding these collectibles smh.. greedy cinny T__T


Aww that's cute <3 and no it's fine! I get what you mean haha, I'm the exact same; when I'm sleepy I'm essentially drunk XD


OMG no it's fine ;u; you earned these :') but I really appreciate that, you're too nice <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> OMG THAT IS SUCH A GOOD IDEA!!
> like battling after gyms and stuff, that sounds so fun!
> and i chose good'ol mudkip, as it was my starter as a kid playing ruby
> 
> i sorta did that with my friend with animal crossing, we both started our towns at the same time, and are tring to compete to get the best town (im winning >)


YES EXACTLY! It's so fun :') I chose Treecko xD I have an advantage over you huehuehue 

Also that's a lovely idea c: yay for winning 8)

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Miharu: sorry um I'm on phone so quoting big posts is tough ;u;

Thanks a lot for that <3 I hope the same.. you're right, life sometimes gets rough D:

SEE THATS WHAT I MEANT YOU SHOULD SLEEEEEP XD it's more important :') and that's fine lmao I'm mostly just here to chat with you lovely people but I'd love to be a part of the gang too :')


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 9, 2015)

cinny said:


> oh boy, hi!!  I would like to join your amazing popsicle group.
> I have never joined groups like these before but it looks interesting & fun!
> I just realized I own two popsicles and thought I only owned the swirl lol.



hello welcome to team popsical ^.^ im gravy 
i'm currently on an adventure to find a popsicle, so im on the freezing list 
how did you find out about tp?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aerate said:


> YES EXACTLY! It's so fun :') I chose Treecko xD I have an advantage over you huehuehue
> 
> Also that's a lovely idea c: yay for winning


haha i was thinking of chosing Treecko, but mudkip just put a charm over me


----------



## Miharu (Oct 9, 2015)

Aerate said:


> @Miharu: sorry um I'm on phone so quoting big posts is tough ;u;
> 
> Thanks a lot for that <3 I hope the same.. you're right, life sometimes gets rough D:
> 
> SEE THATS WHAT I MEANT YOU SHOULD SLEEEEEP XD it's more important :') and that's fine lmao I'm mostly just here to chat with you lovely people but I'd love to be a part of the gang too :')


Hahaha no worries at all!! XD I feel you ; v; Being on your phone and trying to reply on tbt is a pain! I prefer typing > texting all day ahahah that's why I mainly only lurk on tbt when I'm at work and only reply/respond if it's urgent/very important XD

AHAHAHA I know :'D But I just can't help feeling guilty making these requesters wait :') They are so nice and patient it's like I want to make their stuff asap for them for being so kind :') Compared to those who aren't understanding and is super pushy/impatient, then I'm like not in the mood to make **** for them LOL At least I only have a total of 16 GFX left to make :^) I dropped it down from 37 requests to 16!

AND YES PLEASE JOIN US AHHAHA I just added you to freezings!! DDDD WOOOO!~



gravyplz said:


> haha i was thinking of chosing Treecko, but mudkip just put a charm over me


YESSS MUDKIP ALL THE WAYYY AHAHAHAH <333 I just love water pokemon <3 They are just too cute to me ; v ; (However I hate the final evolution of mudkip :') I like cute things ahahah and it isn't very cute imo once it evolves ; v ; )


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 9, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YESSS MUDKIP ALL THE WAYYY AHAHAHAH <333 I just love water pokemon <3 They are just too cute to me ; v ; (However I hate the final evolution of mudkip :') I like cute things ahahah and it isn't very cute imo once it evolves ; v ; )


YUSS FOR WATER TYPES!!!!!
i always chose water types, squirtle todidile mudkip all the way!
and omg i love cute pokemon too!!! my fav legendaries are jirachi celebi and mew bc they are just so dam cute =^.^=


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 9, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha no worries at all!! XD I feel you ; v; Being on your phone and trying to reply on tbt is a pain! I prefer typing > texting all day ahahah that's why I mainly only lurk on tbt when I'm at work and only reply/respond if it's urgent/very important XD
> 
> AHAHAHA I know :'D But I just can't help feeling guilty making these requesters wait :') They are so nice and patient it's like I want to make their stuff asap for them for being so kind :') Compared to those who aren't understanding and is super pushy/impatient, then I'm like not in the mood to make **** for them LOL At least I only have a total of 16 GFX left to make :^) I dropped it down from 37 requests to 16!
> 
> ...



YES EXACTLY ITS SUCH A BOTHER ;u; I so the exact same ahahah, I know what you mean xD I was just on phone today cuz I was in the shower P:

Aww you're too nice :') I feel you ;u; maybe it's just that I've turned into one ungrateful ******* lmao. OH MY GOD 37 IS LIKE A LOT!! YOURE TOO POPULAR XDD Though I can get why they love you so much <3

YAAAAYYY IM A PART OF THE GANG WOOT Now it's time to make it to the official member list >:3 though that seems impossible cuz there's no way I can actually get a popsicle considering I just earn my bells from posting XD 

HAVE YOU HEARD OF OSHAWOTT ITS THE CUTET THING EVER <3 It's my favorite pokemon ahaha xD Water types are my favorite kind too :')


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 9, 2015)

Aerate said:


> YES EXACTLY ITS SUCH A BOTHER ;u; I so the exact same ahahah, I know what you mean xD I was just on phone today cuz I was in the shower P:
> 
> Aww you're too nice :') I feel you ;u; maybe it's just that I've turned into one ungrateful ******* lmao. OH MY GOD 37 IS LIKE A LOT!! YOURE TOO POPULAR XDD Though I can get why they love you so much <3
> 
> ...



AAAA HOW COULD I FORGET!!!!
oshawott is cinnimon roll, to innocent for this world
oh and welcome to tp ^.^ i thought you where always a member lol


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 9, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> AAAA HOW COULD I FORGET!!!!
> oshawott is cinnimon roll, to innocent for this world
> oh and welcome to tp ^.^ i thought you where always a member lol



OSHAWOTT SHOULD RULE THIS WORLD ITS LIKE THE CUTEST THING EVER OH GOD ;u;

LMAO I thought the same xD oh well, thanks c: might as well welcome myself to TP lmao.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 9, 2015)

Aerate said:


> OSHAWOTT SHOULD RULE THIS WORLD ITS LIKE THE CUTEST THING EVER OH GOD ;u;
> 
> LMAO I thought the same xD oh well, thanks c: might as well welcome myself to TP lmao.



I always picked Oshawott for White/White 2, his first form is cute, his second form is a ninja, and then his final evolution remind me of a pirate/samurai hybrid for some reason. xD


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 9, 2015)

Aerate said:


> OSHAWOTT SHOULD RULE THIS WORLD ITS LIKE THE CUTEST THING EVER OH GOD ;u;
> 
> LMAO I thought the same xD oh well, thanks c: might as well welcome myself to TP lmao.



i only joined like a week or two ago 
but this team is full of such cool people, and everyone is so nice!!, they helped me fit in 
but honestly oshawott is such a lil cutie i could just die
why do cute pokemon exist
why are you doing this to me nintendo????


----------



## Albuns (Oct 9, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> i only joined like a week or two ago
> but this team is full of such cool people, and everyone is so nice!!, they helped me fit in
> but honestly oshawott is such a lil cutie i could just die
> why do cute pokemon exist
> why are you doing this to me nintendo????



The moment I saw cincinno, Gen V became my favorite. xD


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 9, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> The moment I saw cincinno, Gen V became my favorite. xD



that fluffly lil qt CLAWWED ITS WAY INTO MY HEART

- - - Post Merge - - -

well its almost 11p.m here and im weak, i might head of to bed, night guys!!!!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 9, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> that fluffly lil qt CLAWWED ITS WAY INTO MY HEART



And it threw rocks and seeds at everyone I hate! <3


----------



## himeki (Oct 9, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Awww how come? ; v ; Is it raining? DX



because they are killing my feet ;v;


----------



## cinny (Oct 9, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HEYYY!!! Welcome to Team Popsicle!!!  We are so happy to have you here!!! <33 Is there a certain color you'll like your name to be on the roster?
> 
> Oh gosh!! What time is it over there?? ; v; I hope you rest well!!
> 
> SHHH I CAN READ MINDS!! XD AND PFFTT You aren't greedy at all!! ;v ; <--- this person here has 9 of them rip these collectibles are my favorite <3 Going to say bye bye to some of them though since I'll be giving them away here for future events


Thank you!! <333 I would like to use this color #A9A9F5 or purple if not visible hehue.

It is 4 AM LMAO, my sleeping sched is all messed up from binge watching netflix sigh  I will try to get some rest tho!! lOL.

omg noo, at least Aerate had freedom before calling emself out for being out of the freezer w/ me!! 
this is why we can't have nice things Aerate!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 jk you are amazing<3

omg you should see how many halloween candies I have .. I think others have more than me but my inventory just looks crazy, thinking about giving or selling them away. OTL. we can be greedy collectors together, u take the night shift, i take the morning shift. jk those days staying up for _some _halloween candies -o-'



Aerate said:


> Aww that's cute <3 and no it's fine! I get what you mean haha, I'm the exact same; when I'm sleepy I'm essentially drunk XD
> 
> 
> OMG no it's fine ;u; you earned these :') but I really appreciate that, you're too nice <3
> ...


huhu, you are kind too~!! <3



gravyplz said:


> hello welcome to team popsical ^.^ im gravy
> i'm currently on an adventure to find a popsicle, so im on the freezing list
> how did you find out about tp?



thank you!! <3 Hi Gravy, I want gravy with potatoes. 
ilovepotatoes OTL I need to sleep lmfao.
I WANT TO GIVE MY POPSICLE AWAY but WE WILL see bud !! u will be free from the freezer soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I found out about tp when I saw someone with the siggie, i'm like holy a group for me I love popsicles. then I noticed it was about the collectible.. thought I had none until today lel. 
sorry typed too much!! think I should sleep now, good night/morning/afternoon to you all! <3


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2015)

Saying hi before I go to school! It's raining like mad though xP


----------



## Albuns (Oct 9, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Saying hi before I go to school! It's raining like mad though xP



Hellu! It's been sunny where I am.


----------



## aericell (Oct 9, 2015)

cinny said:


> oh boy, hi!!  I would like to join your amazing popsicle group.
> I have never joined groups like these before but it looks interesting & fun!
> I just realized I own two popsicles and thought I only owned the swirl lol.



OMG WELCOME FRIEND!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

also hi everyone I just took a history quiz OTL i only missed 3 though thank goodness


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 9, 2015)

Um... anyone know what that robot thing on the title is?


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 9, 2015)

cinny said:


> huhu, you are kind too~!! <3


Aww thanks, you're so sweet <3 so, how're you doing c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blackjack said:


> Um... anyone know what that robot thing on the title is?



Ah it's a chibi robot, from what I've heard


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 9, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Aww thanks, you're so sweet <3 so, how're you doing c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



AH, okay.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 9, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Does anyone have a popsicle they would like to trade for a swirl?? or does anyone want to buy a swirl??



I have a second pop that isn't from the team.... although I'd rather buy the swirl instead of losing it haha good luck!



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> lol ive been gone for awhile everyone probably forgot about me



I haven't forgotten about you!



Blackjack said:


> Um... anyone know what that robot thing on the title is?



it's the bots.... they're coming back.... first lag, next total control....


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hey everyone. Its been awhile. I think.


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 9, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Hey everyone. Its been awhile. I think.



Hey lily!

How ya been?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 9, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Hey everyone. Its been awhile. I think.



Hi!  It's been awhile, how are you doing?


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 9, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Hey lily!
> 
> How ya been?



I could always be better ^.^ I am getting ready for hunting season; I am going to go get everything ready and get some target practice in, tweak a few things and then wait! Also, congratulations on winning a raffle! You are very lucky  How have you been?


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 9, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Hi!  It's been awhile, how are you doing?



I could always be better ^.^ You?


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 9, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I could always be better ^.^ I am getting ready for hunting season; I am going to go get everything ready and get some target practice in, tweak a few things and then wait! Also, congratulations on winning a raffle! You are very lucky  How have you been?



Ooo, hunting! I honestly have never been, but It sound cool!

Thanks! I was surprised I won, honestly!

I have been great, thanks for asking! My school is doing a staff development day today so I have a 3 day weekend


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 9, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I could always be better ^.^ You?



Ah I need to go hunting again, I've not had much time since I moved here.
And it's better than bad right?  I'm okay I guess.  I think I'm getting sick again.


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 9, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Ooo, hunting! I honestly have never been, but It sound cool!
> 
> Thanks! I was surprised I won, honestly!
> 
> I have been great, thanks for asking! My school is doing a staff development day today so I have a 3 day weekend



Same!!! Wow, how convenient ^.^



Lucanosa said:


> Ah I need to go hunting again, I've not had much time since I moved here.
> And it's better than bad right?  I'm okay I guess.  I think I'm getting sick again.



You hunt? Small game? Big Game? Both? Do you fish too? Ah, sorry XD And that sucks, man. Hope you get better!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 9, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Same!!! Wow, how convenient ^.^
> 
> 
> 
> You hunt? Small game? Big Game? Both? Do you fish too? Ah, sorry XD And that sucks, man. Hope you get better!



Sometimes, if the time allows it!  I usually go with my dad, and it's anything he can get with a tag that tastes good XD
Yes, I fish too!  I have absolutely zero patience so I typically just give up within an hour.  Unless I catch something, but I don't like getting my hopes up.

And aye, it's okay.  I have a compromised immune system so I'm used to it xD


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 9, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> You hunt? Small game? Big Game? Both? Do you fish too? Ah, sorry XD And that sucks, man. Hope you get better!



I also have never been fishing 

A few weeks ago we went crabbing, and it was awesome, but I almost lost a thumb lol. Feisty crabs


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 9, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Sometimes, if the time allows it!  I usually go with my dad, and it's anything he can get with a tag that tastes good XD
> Yes, I fish too!  I have absolutely zero patience so I typically just give up within an hour.  Unless I catch something, but I don't like getting my hopes up.
> 
> And aye, it's okay.  I have a compromised immune system so I'm used to it xD



Aha, I usually hunt big game, but I am hoping to get my duck stamp soon! And I am a pretty patient person, so I love to fish!



Blackjack said:


> I also have never been fishing
> 
> A few weeks ago we went crabbing, and it was awesome, but I almost lost a thumb lol. Feisty crabs



Wow! You should really go! Its sooo fun! I don't eat fish, I just put em back in the water, but I love being out in nature. Just like with hunting, you see so many cool things! I have so many stories, and this is only going to be my second year hunting!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 9, 2015)

cinny said:


> thank you!! <3 Hi Gravy, I want gravy with potatoes.
> ilovepotatoes OTL I need to sleep lmfao.
> I WANT TO GIVE MY POPSICLE AWAY but WE WILL see bud !! u will be free from the freezer soon
> 
> ...



DW BOUT ME ILL FIND MY OWN LIL POP <3
and yesss the sig's are working :^)

- - - Post Merge - - -

morning/afternoon everyone!!


----------



## himeki (Oct 9, 2015)

HAHHAHA OMG BAMBIE IS HERE @MY HOUSE AND WERE JUST LITERALLY FCKING ABOUT ITS SO FUN


----------



## cinny (Oct 9, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> OMG WELCOME FRIEND!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also hi everyone I just took a history quiz OTL i only missed 3 though thank goodness


Hii Joanne!! <3 THANK U!! 


Aerate said:


> Aww thanks, you're so sweet <3 so, how're you doing c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


nah, you are! haha. I just woke up by my clingy cute dogs, but my day is going alright.
I kinda want to make pancakes.. but no eggs  might walk to the store soon.
How are you? <3




gravyplz said:


> DW BOUT ME ILL FIND MY OWN LIL POP <3
> and yesss the sig's are working :^)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



GOOD LUCK GRAVY  <3
haha yesss, the siggie works!


also hi everyone in tp!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 9, 2015)

WOOHOO!

Got my April birthstone


----------



## roseflower (Oct 9, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> WOOHOO!
> 
> Got my April birthstone



Yay congrats

Hi everybody!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 9, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Aha, I usually hunt big game, but I am hoping to get my duck stamp soon! And I am a pretty patient person, so I love to fish!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! You should really go! Its sooo fun! I don't eat fish, I just put em back in the water, but I love being out in nature. Just like with hunting, you see so many cool things! I have so many stories, and this is only going to be my second year hunting!



xD I'm slowly gaining patience, so I guess fishing is helping me learn it.



cinny said:


> also hi everyone in tp!



hi!



Blackjack said:


> WOOHOO!
> 
> Got my April birthstone



Congrats!!!  Just 10 more stones and you'll have a full set~


----------



## Jacob (Oct 9, 2015)

cinny said:


> oh boy, hi!!  I would like to join your amazing popsicle group.
> I have never joined groups like these before but it looks interesting & fun!
> I just realized I own two popsicles and thought I only owned the swirl lol.



Welcome to Team Popsicle!!! So glad to have you here


----------



## Damniel (Oct 9, 2015)

Poking in here, sorry I've been inactive I've been sick so my free time has gone to recovering.


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 9, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Poking in here, sorry I've been inactive I've been sick so my free time has gone to recovering.



Get well soon!

How ya been?


----------



## himeki (Oct 9, 2015)

Yaaaay! Got a new sig from derezzed today ! ^o^


----------



## Damniel (Oct 9, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yaaaay! Got a new sig from derezzed today ! ^o^



Looks nice! 

Been better now, feel less congested now.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 9, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Poking in here, sorry I've been inactive I've been sick so my free time has gone to recovering.



I've just gotten sick again too xD I think the popsicle fever is still running wild throughout the team!  Hope you feel better



MayorEvvie said:


> Yaaaay! Got a new sig from derezzed today ! ^o^



Love it!  Must have cost a lot o:


----------



## roseflower (Oct 9, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Looks nice!
> 
> Been better now, feel less congested now.



Get well soon Daniel!


----------



## himeki (Oct 9, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I've just gotten sick again too xD I think the popsicle fever is still running wild throughout the team!  Hope you feel better
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!  Must have cost a lot o:



90 TBT!


we have finally decided that i am gonna be Genocider Syo for the convention ^o^


----------



## roseflower (Oct 9, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yaaaay! Got a new sig from derezzed today ! ^o^



Nice sig Evvie c:


----------



## himeki (Oct 9, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Nice sig Evvie c:



tyyy


----------



## roseflower (Oct 9, 2015)

Love the new Chibi Robo banner, looking good <3


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi peeples! It's finally Friday which means a 3-day weekend c:

It poured today, so I got to miss P.E and I made a friend! Bad news is that I didn't do good on my tests...


----------



## aericell (Oct 9, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Hi peeples! It's finally Friday which means a 3-day weekend c:
> 
> It poured today, so I got to miss P.E and I made a friend! Bad news is that I didn't do good on my tests...



Ahh lucky!! We don't get Monday off :c That's good that you made a friend~


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 9, 2015)

YAY! I finally has a popsicle :3


----------



## aericell (Oct 9, 2015)

pinkdreams said:


> YAY! I finally has a popsicle :3



yay congrats!!


----------



## Araie (Oct 9, 2015)

pinkdreams said:


> YAY! I finally has a popsicle :3



Congrats!  
(Oh, and sorry for being inactive this week guys, haha. I was just really busy with school and such.)


----------



## roseflower (Oct 9, 2015)

pinkdreams said:


> YAY! I finally has a popsicle :3



Congrats on your sweet popsicle!!! 

I?m dreaming of a popsicle >w<


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 9, 2015)

Got some new art from gravypls, and It looks great!


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2015)

pinkdreams said:


> YAY! I finally has a popsicle :3



congrats


----------



## Albuns (Oct 9, 2015)

pinkdreams said:


> YAY! I finally has a popsicle :3



Gratz~


----------



## cinny (Oct 9, 2015)

pinkdreams said:


> YAY! I finally has a popsicle :3


Congrats!! 


Jacob_lawall said:


> Welcome to Team Popsicle!!! So glad to have you here


Thank you, Jacob! <3 I am glad to join this lovely group. 


Call me Daniel said:


> Poking in here, sorry I've been inactive I've been sick so my free time has gone to recovering.



Hope everything gets better for you, Daniel. -crosses fingers-


----------



## roseflower (Oct 9, 2015)

cinny said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Thank you, Jacob! <3 I am glad to join this lovely group.
> 
> ...



Welcome to Team Popsicle cinny, glad to have you around


----------



## cinny (Oct 9, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Welcome to Team Popsicle cinny, glad to have you around



Thanks Roseflower!  Everyone has been so friendly & welcoming.





ah ily guys, sorry I am showing too much affection. I will back off


----------



## roseflower (Oct 9, 2015)

cinny said:


> Thanks Roseflower!  Everyone has been so friendly & welcoming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahaha, don?t back off

- - - Post Merge - - -

Cute gif<3


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 9, 2015)

I GOT A POPSICLE GUYS

*heavenly chorus sings hallelujah in the background*


----------



## Albuns (Oct 9, 2015)

Yaay~ now I have me an eyes cream and a purpsicle. Thanks, Owl!


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2015)

Does anyone know what anime this could be?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 9, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Does anyone know what anime this could be?



No game No Life


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I GOT A POPSICLE GUYS
> 
> *heavenly chorus sings hallelujah in the background*


Ay congrats! I have yet to get one xP

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> No game No Life



Thank you so much Alby!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 9, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Ay congrats! I have yet to get one xP
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yep~


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Yep~



and what's the cute girl's name?
the girl in my sig of course


----------



## Albuns (Oct 9, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> and what's the cute girl's name?
> the girl in my sig of course



It's been a while since I've watched it, but I think it was Shiro.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 9, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> and what's the cute girl's name?
> the girl in my sig of course



Shiro! I love that anime~ they need a season 2 omg ive been waiting


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> It's been a while since I've watched it, but I think it was Shiro.



ah okay, ill try to find her somewhere.e


----------



## Albuns (Oct 9, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Shiro! I love that anime~ they need a season 2 omg ive been waiting



I'm still waiting for another season of HunterxHunter. </3


----------



## cinny (Oct 9, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Ahaha, don?t back off
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Cute gif<3



<3 <3 <3 <3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Sugarella said:


> and what's the cute girl's name?
> the girl in my sig of course



shiro 
http://myanimelist.net/anime/19815/No_Game_No_Life


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Shiro! I love that anime~ they need a season 2 omg ive been waiting



yeah I've been planning to watch it but I never can since my parents hate anime

holy poop 4,000 POST!!


----------



## Araie (Oct 9, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> yeah I've been planning to watch it but I never can since my parents hate anime
> 
> holy poop 4,000 POST!!



Dang. I only have, like, 700 or so..


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2015)

Araie said:


> Dang. I only have, like, 700 or so..



It's due to all the posting I did in the summer, and some posts here and there.

I don't want to become inactive because of school though. I joined in July so I had lots of time on my hands


----------



## Araie (Oct 9, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> It's due to all the posting I did in the summer, and some posts here and there.
> 
> I don't want to become inactive because of school though. I joined in July so I had lots of time on my hands



Ah, okay. I wish _I_ joined sooner.. this place is really just so welcoming and fun!


----------



## aericell (Oct 9, 2015)

Araie said:


> Ah, okay. I wish _I_ joined sooner.. this place is really just so welcoming and fun!



I wish I was active in the Basement sooner.. I would just post in Re-Tail to sell/buy stuff and I didn't start posting in other areas until the past summer


----------



## Araie (Oct 9, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> I wish I was active in the Basement sooner.. I would just post in Re-Tail to sell/buy stuff and I didn't start posting in other areas until the past summer



What happens in The Basement..?


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2015)

Araie said:


> What happens in The Basement..?



Forum games, roleplays, _mafia.._


----------



## Araie (Oct 9, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Forum games, roleplays, _mafia.._



I'll be right back.. XD
more like never lol


----------



## roseflower (Oct 9, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Forum games, roleplays, _mafia.._



The basement is the perfect place to waste some time


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2015)

roseflower said:


> The basement is the perfect place to waste some time



Yep it is c:


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 9, 2015)

6 more posts til 1000


----------



## aericell (Oct 9, 2015)

roseflower said:


> The basement is the perfect place to waste some time



And make friends too!


----------



## roseflower (Oct 9, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> 6 more posts til 1000



Early congrats on 1k posts c:

Quest #19
Voted for SOTW

Quest #20 
Since I can only pick one favourite villager, I pick the adorable Goldie, we`re besties and she lives the closest to my mayor?s house, she`s often the first villager I see when I start up my town, she?s my sunshine^^


Quest #4
Reached 200 posts!

Quest #15
My favourite snack is chocolate cookies, so yummy with chocolate icing<3

- - - Post Merge - - -



happinessdelight said:


> And make friends too!



Yesss, that certainly is not a waste of time<3


----------



## Araie (Oct 9, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> 6 more posts til 1000



Good luck!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 9, 2015)

Uuugh, Gintama's new ending theme is too goooood. Why must the full version be out in December? T ^ T


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 9, 2015)

pinkdreams said:


> YAY! I finally has a popsicle :3





The Hidden Owl said:


> I GOT A POPSICLE GUYS
> 
> *heavenly chorus sings hallelujah in the background*



 Congrats guys!!!  I really wish I bought more pops and swirls before the inflation... I would've given them out to active Team Popsicle members haha!


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2015)

Yay I have a new avi + siggy c:

Does anyone like it?


----------



## N e s s (Oct 9, 2015)

Ay what's up


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Ay what's up



Nothing much. I have MATH homework and it's really easy but I'm such a procrastinator, so I probably won't do it until Sunday. xP


----------



## aericell (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Nothing much. I have MATH homework and it's really easy but I'm such a procrastinator, so I probably won't do it until Sunday. xP



that's the way to go!!
ok but srsly don't make a habit of procrastinating, its bad
*says the person procrastinating on her own work* OTL


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 10, 2015)

*needs to do 10 artworks in 2 weeks bc procrastinated


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 10, 2015)

Morning guys! Gonna have one hell of a day today >_>


----------



## cinny (Oct 10, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Morning guys! Gonna have one hell of a day today >_>



Morning!! Aww, why?!

O boy, I really don't know why my internet is being so unreliable..
Typing on my phone is so difficult and I want to reply to messages ;; 
but mobile app keeps scrolling around.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 10, 2015)

Morning guysss <3 I probably won't be on and won't be able to update the quest rosters until late saturday night due to work! ; v ; 

I hope you guys all have a wonderful weekend!! (≧∇≦)b


----------



## himeki (Oct 10, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning guysss <3 I probably won't be on and won't be able to update the quest rosters until late saturday night due to work! ; v ;
> 
> I hope you guys all have a wonderful weekend!! (≧∇≦)b



Hi Miharu!


ok guys windows 10 will arrive today!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 10, 2015)

cinny said:


> Morning!! Aww, why?!
> 
> O boy, I really don't know why my internet is being so unreliable..
> Typing on my phone is so difficult and I want to reply to messages ;;
> but mobile app keeps scrolling around.



I don't know just really busy ;u;

and man that sucks  what ISP do you use? And yeah I feel that.. I was just talking about that with Miharu the other day, how much of a pain typing out stuff on a phone is, especially when it's so laggy ;-; I use an iPhone 4 which lags so much like omgg


----------



## Albuns (Oct 10, 2015)

I was gonna download Windows 10, but I was skeptical.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ok guys windows 10 will arrive today!



Windows 10 arrived like more than 2 months ago ;u; I got it day zero xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> I was gonna download Windows 10, but I was skeptical.



what makes you skeptical about it ):

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Morning guysss <3 I probably won't be on and won't be able to update the quest rosters until late saturday night due to work! ; v ;
> 
> I hope you guys all have a wonderful weekend!! (≧∇≦)b



Aww you'll be missed ;u; have fun at work! <3


----------



## Albuns (Oct 10, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Windows 10 arrived like more than 2 months ago ;u; I got it day zero xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I asked a few friends who downloaded it and what they thought of it. I don't remember specifically what their issues were, but they had to sort out some of their files and such because Windows 10 messed around with those or something.


----------



## himeki (Oct 10, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Windows 10 arrived like more than 2 months ago ;u; I got it day zero xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Nope, I had to pay for it since I have vista.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Nope, I had to pay for it since I have vista.



OH fair enough, that sucks.  well at least you have it now :')


----------



## himeki (Oct 10, 2015)

Aerate said:


> OH fair enough, that sucks.  well at least you have it now :')



True 
Unfortunately, my family is backing up about 11k songs and my computer won't be usable for hoursss


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> True
> Unfortunately, my family is backing up about 11k songs and my computer won't be usable for hoursss



You don't really have to do it xD when you do a clean installation, windows automatically transfers your data in a separate folder with the name _windows.old_. And when you do an upgrade, nothing gets changed c:


----------



## himeki (Oct 10, 2015)

_Not when you're on windows Sh1tsa._


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> _Not when you're on windows Sh1tsa._


Ah, bummer :/ oh well, hang in there ;u;


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Yay I have a new avi + siggy c:
> 
> Does anyone like it?



I always was fond of shinx when it became my main pokemon in Mystery Dungeon: Explorer of Skys 



Miharu said:


> Morning guysss <3 I probably won't be on and won't be able to update the quest rosters until late saturday night due to work! ; v ;
> 
> I hope you guys all have a wonderful weekend!! (≧∇≦)b



Good morning!

Hope you have a great weekend too


----------



## Damniel (Oct 10, 2015)

Morning guys!


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> that's the way to go!!
> ok but srsly don't make a habit of procrastinating, its bad
> *says the person procrastinating on her own work* OTL



I won't. I just do it often but I have to do 30 problems. But they're easy OTL


----------



## Albuns (Oct 10, 2015)

Morning Daniel~


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 10, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Morning guys!



Good morning!
That pumpkin slowly rising to the right of the tree at the top.... xD Why does it make me think of the Great Pumpkin from Charlie Brown?


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good morning!
> That pumpkin slowly rising to the right of the tree at the top.... xD Why does it make me think of the Great Pumpkin from Charlie Brown?



It does kind of remind me of that Charlie Brown movie xD

While we're on the topic of Charlie Brown, is anyone planning to see the Peanuts movie?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good morning!
> That pumpkin slowly rising to the right of the tree at the top.... xD Why does it make me think of the Great Pumpkin from Charlie Brown?



Oh wow, I didn't even notice until you pointed it out! xD


----------



## himeki (Oct 10, 2015)

OTL 15.9gb didn't copy...


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> It does kind of remind me of that Charlie Brown movie xD
> 
> While we're on the topic of Charlie Brown, is anyone planning to see the Peanuts movie?



XD That's the first thing that popped in my head when I seen it.

And when it comes to disk I'll more than likely see it :3 I usually don't watch movies in theater, instead I use Netflix


----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> It does kind of remind me of that Charlie Brown movie xD
> 
> While we're on the topic of Charlie Brown, is anyone planning to see the Peanuts movie?



Nope. It just seems rather boring to me.. and also, why are you using orange text..?


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Araie said:


> Nope. It just seems rather boring to me.. and also, why are you using orange text..?



Trying out new things ~
What, why is the red candy a smiley?


----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Trying out new things ~
> What, why is the red candy a smiley?



Ah, okay! "Red candy a smiley"..?


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Araie said:


> Ah, okay! "Red candy a smiley"..?



The red candy is an emoticon if you use ; ) Remove the space and I get this


----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> The red candy is an emoticon if you use ; ) Remove the space and I get this



I know.. that's how it usually is!


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Araie said:


> I know.. that's how it usually is!



No, it used to be the gyroid face.


----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> No, it used to be the gyroid face.



Wait, what..? T-the..? I don't know..


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Araie said:


> Wait, what..? T-the..? I don't know..



:/ It used to be the gyroid who did the wink emote. Now it's the red candy.


----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> :/ It used to be the gyroid who did the wink emote. Now it's the red candy.



It's a gyroid for me. You're going crazy, my friend.


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Araie said:


> It's a gyroid for me. You're going crazy, my friend.



Maybe my iPad is acting up.

Ugh. Do the wink and see if the gyroid shows.


----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Maybe my iPad is acting up.
> 
> Ugh. Do the wink and see if the gyroid shows.



Okay!


----------



## himeki (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


>



Okay, NOW that's a red candy.. I have no idea what is happening right now..


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Araie said:


> Okay, NOW that's a red candy.. I have no idea what is happening right now..



Yep. What's going in? Did TBT change it?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Yep. What's going in? Did TBT change it?



XD instead of the curse of the dark candy, it's the curse of the red candy


----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Yep. What's going in? Did TBT change it?



Nope, I see both on one page. Probably just trolling us, haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> XD instead of the curse of the dark candy, it's the curse of the red candy



I knew it! Dang it you.  
Actually.. I heard that last year there were cursed players..


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD instead of the curse of the dark candy, it's the curse of the red candy



Nooo!


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD instead of the curse of the dark candy, it's the curse of the red candy



Nooo!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Araie said:


> Nope, I see both on one page. Probably just trolling us, haha.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Yeah there was. I heard too. I hope I don't get cursed!


----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Nooo!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Neither do I, haha. Do you know what happens to them? Or anyone else at least..? I don't want to have the same fate as them!


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Araie said:


> Neither do I, haha. Do you know what happens to them? Or anyone else at least..? I don't want to have the same fate as them!



Your username just turns grey. That's it.


----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Your username just turns grey. That's it.



Wow, anti-climatic, haha. I'll probably be fine with that. I thought it, like, changed your avatar or something.. at least, that's what I had heard, so I was just like "Lead me to the door misur.".


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 10, 2015)

Araie said:


> Nope, I see both on one page. Probably just trolling us, haha.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



 yes haha!



Araie said:


> Neither do I, haha. Do you know what happens to them? Or anyone else at least..? I don't want to have the same fate as them!



Username turns gray and becomes "Cursed One [insert random number]" or something like that.  Collectibles are all set to hidden, profile pic is hidden, user title hidden or gray, and sig hidden (I think?)
It's really spooky if you have no idea what's coming


----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> yes haha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh dang it.. "lead me to the door misur." XD


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 10, 2015)

Hello everyone! c:
been awhile ~ hehe


----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hello everyone! c:
> been awhile ~ hehe



Hello! Glad to see you back, haha. How are you?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 10, 2015)

Araie said:


> Oh dang it.. "lead me to the door misur." XD



XDD I wonder if maybe the dark candies will become a regular giftable collectible?  That would be awesome :3



naekoya said:


> Hello everyone! c:
> been awhile ~ hehe



Hey!  How are you doing?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Araie said:


> "Dark candies"..? Sounds interesting! Tell me more, if you will.



Last year during halloween, there were a few dark candy collectibles released and randomly gifted to people:







If you got it, you'd get cursed, and had to use a magic toothpaste collectible to remove the curse XD But it wasn't available in the shop so you'd have to be lucky to get it gifted to you.  I think they've only done it last year though, so I have no clue if it's a yearly thing :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

LOL woops my post got merged


----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XDD I wonder if maybe the dark candies will become a regular giftable collectible?  That would be awesome :3
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  How are you doing?


"Dark candies"..? Sounds interesting! Tell me more, if you will. I do know a bit about them, but not much.


----------



## himeki (Oct 10, 2015)

I wanna cry right now ;v; This backup is killing me


----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XDD I wonder if maybe the dark candies will become a regular giftable collectible?  That would be awesome :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool! They should TOTALLY do that again. But.. what if they couldn't GET the magical toothpaste..? 




MayorEvvie said:


> I wanna cry right now ;v; This backup is killing me



For what?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 10, 2015)

Bleeeh, I needa work on drawing both eyes.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I wanna cry right now ;v; This backup is killing me



;-; hard refresh computer



Araie said:


> Cool! They should TOTALLY do that again. But.. what if they couldn't GET the magical toothpaste..?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you didn't get it, the gray username and everything would stick around for a week or so after the event (I believe).  It'd eventually disappear, but the toothpaste would just protect you 

Back in 2012/2013 (?) they also released weird dolls, which are now insanely rare.  usually each year they do halloween differently, so they might introduce something new, or bring back something old 

- - - Post Merge - - -






the magic toothpaste lmao who'd think there would be toothpaste collectible


----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ;-; hard refresh computer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, ok! And oh yeah, I know all about weird dolls, haha. Only 5 are in activity. And 'cause why not.


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 10, 2015)

Morning guys!

Just read through the posts from yesterday, is getting cursed all that bad? You'd be somewhat unique


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

//post glitch


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 10, 2015)

Getting cursed on halloween is kinda fun :3


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 10, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Morning guys!
> 
> Just read through the posts from yesterday, is getting cursed all that bad? You'd be somewhat unique



I am cursed. Cursed with a bad cold >.< I THOUGHT I GOT RID OF IT AHHHHH


----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2015)

pinkdreams said:


> Getting cursed on halloween is kinda fun :3



Yeah, I actually kinda want it to happen to me, haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MissLily123 said:


> I am cursed. Cursed with a bad cold >.< I THOUGHT I GOT RID OF IT AHHHHH



I hope you get rid of it soon! 
​I'll send you some toothpaste.


----------



## himeki (Oct 10, 2015)

ALRIGHT ITS DOING IT


i hope it was worth 6 hours of backup


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 10, 2015)

wooah, that's quite the activity down there xD 

what's everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 10, 2015)

Ooo, what if when you are cursed you can't buy halloween collectibles? 0_o



Aerate said:


> wooah, that's quite the activity down there xD
> 
> what's everyone up to this weekend?



Just selling villagers and sleeping  WBU?

OOOOO, I hit 1000 posts


----------



## Albuns (Oct 10, 2015)

Aerate said:


> wooah, that's quite the activity down there xD
> 
> what's everyone up to this weekend?



Binge watching Wakfu. The art style is amaaazing~
What about you, Aerate?


----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Ooo, what if when you are cursed you can't buy halloween collectibles? 0_o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe you can send someone your TBT so they can buy it for you..? Oh, and congrats!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 10, 2015)

Araie said:


> Maybe you can send someone your TBT so they can buy it for you..? Oh, and congrats!



Thanks!

but what if it doesn't let you send TBT, receive TBT, or trade/receive collectibles??


----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Thanks!
> 
> but what if it doesn't let you send TBT, receive TBT, or trade/receive collectibles??



Hmm.. that's what I was thinking.. oh, I got it! Let someone buy it for you, then they send you it after the event, and you pay them back!.. Yeah, I put way too much thought into that one.


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 10, 2015)

You can only get cursed on halloween itself, and you can still buy collectables but they're not displayed until the curse is removed (i think :3 )


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 10, 2015)

pinkdreams said:


> You can only get cursed on halloween itself, and you can still buy collectables but they're not displayed until the curse is removed (i think :3 )



Ah, ok!

but what if they change it??? Lol you could go crazy coming up with possibilities!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 10, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Just selling villagers and sleeping  WBU?
> 
> OOOOO, I hit 1000 posts



ah that sounds fun c: 

I'm just doing some math here xD it's tough and tedious.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Binge watching Wakfu. The art style is amaaazing~



Ah I've heard of it so much! I do remember someone using one of its characters as an avatar on another forum I'm on, ugh can't remember ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -

By the way what's the curse about? I joined the site much later xD this is gonna be my first Halloween here c:


----------



## aericell (Oct 10, 2015)

ahh I'm excited for Halloween here! I wasn't very active last year so this'll be my first as well


----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Ah, ok!
> 
> but what if they change it??? Lol you could go crazy coming up with possibilities!



Who KNOWS what they will do..


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Binge watching Wakfu. The art style is amaaazing~
> What about you, Aerate?



Woah, I love your new signature! How did you do that?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Woah, I love your new signature! How did you do that?



I used my secret stash of symbols and designs, huehue~


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm so bored... I wanted to do the jelly bean boozled challenge but I can't


----------



## himeki (Oct 10, 2015)

FINALLY THIS PIECE OF SHT IS WORKING!


after 8.
gruelling hours.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 10, 2015)

Anyone here? o:


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Anyone here? o:



I am.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I am.



Hellu there~ how has your day been so far? c:


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hellu there~ how has your day been so far? c:



sad  my dad went to work


----------



## himeki (Oct 10, 2015)

Hiya! How are we all?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> sad  my dad went to work



Awh, guess that means you're home alone? :<


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 10, 2015)

What's up guys?


----------



## himeki (Oct 10, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> What's up guys?


the sky


----------



## Albuns (Oct 10, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> What's up guys?



Nothing much, I'm sitting here being bored. How about you?


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> the sky



NO WAY!!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Nothing much, I'm sitting here being bored. How about you?



I was about to edit my signature and cycle some villagers


----------



## Albuns (Oct 10, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> NO WAY!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ah, good luck with that!


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Awh, guess that means you're home alone? :<



Kind of, my mom's here but she's resting so I have to take care of my brothers. I'm basically listening to music and laying around


----------



## Albuns (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Kind of, my mom's here but she's resting so I have to take care of my brothers. I'm basically listening to music and laying around



Awh, sounds like it's going to be boring as heck. x.x


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 10, 2015)

Hey! I feel really weird right now and i have no idea why :v:



Also, is anyone else from le uk?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 10, 2015)

pinkdreams said:


> Hey! I feel really weird right now and i have no idea why :v:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is anyone else from le uk?



Hellu! How do you feel weird exactly? o:

And nup, I'm from the US.


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 10, 2015)

pinkdreams said:


> Hey! I feel really weird right now and i have no idea why :v:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is anyone else from le uk?



If it is a bad kinda weird, then I hope it passes 

Nope, I am from the United States


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

UGHH IM SO MAD!

I left my iPad out in the open because I left it to charge. So, I left it, then guess who gets it? My brother. He erased the drawing I was supposed to color in for a friend on TBT. Now I have to start ALL OVER!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> UGHH IM SO MAD!
> 
> I left my iPad out in the open because I left it to charge. So, I left it, then guess who gets it? My brother. He erased the drawing I was supposed to color in for a friend on TBT. Now I have to start ALL OVER!



Ouch... did he delete it or just erased it?


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ouch... did he delete it or just erased it?



He deleted it. I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## himeki (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> He deleted it. I can't find it anywhere.


why didn't you passcode it?


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> why didn't you passcode it?



Because I forget easily


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> UGHH IM SO MAD!
> 
> I left my iPad out in the open because I left it to charge. So, I left it, then guess who gets it? My brother. He erased the drawing I was supposed to color in for a friend on TBT. Now I have to start ALL OVER!



That sucks 

Be sure to make backups of your work


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 10, 2015)

morning/after noon everyone! ^.^

how is your weekend going?


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> That sucks
> 
> Be sure to make backups of your work



And I was _this_ close to being done!! I don't feel like doing it anymore. But I have to.


----------



## himeki (Oct 10, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> morning/after noon everyone! ^.^
> 
> how is your weekend going?


Hey gravy! I'm doing great-how are you?


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 10, 2015)

I really wanna change my username but i have no idea what to change it to plz help you creative people.

like the only ones i can think of are super lame besides thatpointlessemma, and even then thats pretty bad xD


----------



## himeki (Oct 10, 2015)

ugh well this is disappointing.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 10, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> morning/after noon everyone! ^.^
> 
> how is your weekend going?



Pretty meh, I'm so booored. T.T


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Pretty meh, I'm so booored. T.T



aw that sucks, i have been busy doing home work, so no time to be bored 

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Hey gravy! I'm doing great-how are you?



hey Evvie im doing fine thanks ^.^ just woke up at 11 a.m >.< (i dont usualy sleep in lol)
just about to get ready to go out

also i didn't see a request form in my shop, did you still want to request?, or should i take you off the slot?


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Guys, this is what I have so far, keep in mind I, just coloring in for Pokemanz (the owner of art)


----------



## Albuns (Oct 10, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> aw that sucks, i have been busy doing home work, so no time to be bored
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Haha, I plan on putting homework off until Monday~


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Guys, this is what I have so far, keep in mind I, just coloring in for Pokemanz (the owner of art)



Thats amazing, you're good at colouring :3


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

pinkdreams said:


> Thats amazing, you're good at colouring :3



Ah thanks! Would it make sense to make a sketch coloring shop? It wouldn't, right.


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Ah thanks! Would it make sense to make a sketch coloring shop? It wouldn't, right.



Actually, i think thats a really good idea!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 10, 2015)

Oh, just realized I past 1k post on TP. Yay!


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

pinkdreams said:


> Actually, i think thats a really good idea!



 How much would it go for?

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinkdreams said:


> Actually, i think thats a really good idea!



 How much would it go for?

- - - Post Merge - - -



- - - Post Merge - - -

Hi


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Oh, just realized I past 1k post on TP. Yay!



Congrats! I didn't even notice myself.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 10, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Congrats! I didn't even notice myself.



Well in that case, gratz to you to!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Well in that case, gratz to you to!



I just realized I got my 14k posts a little while back XD


----------



## Albuns (Oct 10, 2015)

Mm, I feel like playing Cave Story again~


----------



## N e s s (Oct 10, 2015)

Please someone send me 80 btb I need it for apple restock!!


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Please someone send me 80 btb I need it for apple restock!!



It's not even there yet.. Unless I was too late


----------



## Damniel (Oct 10, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Please someone send me 80 btb I need it for apple restock!!



Oh there's another restock soon?


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Oh there's another restock soon?



Have you seen the Direct tonight?

It's closed now :/
The Shop is closed.


----------



## Llust (Oct 10, 2015)

im ripping my hair out waiting for the restock, which will be in just a few minutes


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 10, 2015)

can someone gift me like 100-200 tbt i will pay back asap for the restock omg i forgot


----------



## N e s s (Oct 10, 2015)

Its reopening though,


----------



## Llust (Oct 10, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> can someone gift me like 100-200 tbt i will pay back asap for the restock omg i forgot



sent, take your time on paying me back

--

is it just me or did the three fruits sell out just a minute prior to being restocked? ;v;


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

I want to buy a cherry!! I just bought an apple though, and I wasted it on that can someone give me some TBT? I'll pay back when I get enough!! PLEASE


----------



## Damniel (Oct 10, 2015)

Got a peach!


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

mimihime said:


> sent, take your time on paying me back
> 
> --
> 
> is it just me or did the three fruits sell out just a minute prior to being restocked? ;v;




They're sold out already? Dang.

Atleast I got my hands on the apple! The one that goes for 2k TBT


----------



## Damniel (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> They're sold out already? Dang.
> 
> Atleast I got my hands on the apple! The one that goes for 2k TBT



Almosy got an apple but was too slow, oh well i got a peach so im good.


----------



## Llust (Oct 10, 2015)

i honestly didnt know they'd be sold out this quickly. its the first time ive actually been on time for a collectible restock, but i expected them to last a lot longer than this. i tried getting a peach to put between my cherry & apple but it got sold out before i got to purchase it >.<

//edit: accidentally bought two cherries instead. anyone want to trade for an apple?


----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2015)

Wait, what?! I missed a restock?


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Almosy got an apple but was too slow, oh well i got a peach so im good.



I feel so lucky ;-; 

I hope I'm not making others feel bad :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Araie said:


> Wait, what?! I missed a restock?



Yes, you did


----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I feel so lucky ;-;
> 
> I hope I'm not making others feel bad :/
> 
> ...



That's a shame.. I never really cared too much about those, though, so it's okay. oh who am i kidding my life is over D:


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 10, 2015)

I didn't even have the TBT to buy anything \:
Consider yourselves lucky


----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I didn't even have the TBT to buy anything \:
> Consider yourselves lucky



I am NOT lucky.. I still didn't get anything.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 10, 2015)

Araie said:


> I am NOT lucky.. I still didn't get anything.



Welcome to the club.


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Araie said:


> I am NOT lucky.. I still didn't get anything.



Good thing I got home in time for this.


----------



## Taj (Oct 10, 2015)

Well 3 peaches. Wow. I got insane. 

Just saying hi because I'm on da plane to Georgia. Gotta take like 12 plane flights to get to South Korea, ugh


----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Good thing I got home in time for this.



I was playing my Pokemanz. Even though I didn't get a apple or anything though, I think I'll just get a blue candy and sell that.




neester14 said:


> Well 3 peaches. Wow. I got insane.
> 
> Just saying hi because I'm on da plane to Georgia. Gotta take like 12 plane flights to get to South Korea, ugh



Wow, lucky, haha. Good luck on you flights! Hope everything will turn out okay.


----------



## Damniel (Oct 10, 2015)

Araie said:


> I was playing my Pokemanz. Even though I didn't get a apple or anything though, I think I'll just get a blue candy and sell that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eveything but the unlimited stock collectibles are sold out.


----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Eveything but the unlimited stock collectibles are sold out.



I thought it said it was going to be sold next weekend.. hold on, let me check. 
Alright, it said something about a Sugar Stash Contest.. what?


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Araie said:


> I thought it said it was going to be sold next weekend.. hold on, let me check.



Yes it is.


----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Yes it is.



That's what I thought. Thank you! 
Nope, it's not that, haha. You can only get them in the contest..


----------



## roseflower (Oct 10, 2015)

Good evening!
I wish you all a great weekend, enjoy your Sunday tomorrow


----------



## Albuns (Oct 10, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Good evening!
> I wish you all a great weekend, enjoy your Sunday tomorrow



Good evening, Roseflower!
I hope you enjoy your weekend as well. ^^


----------



## roseflower (Oct 10, 2015)

Thank you Alby
I?ll visit a friend tomorrow, ha it takes me 1 hour to get there, love it...


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm so tired but I need to finish this coloring of Pokemanz's OCs...


----------



## Llust (Oct 10, 2015)

ahh - i never would have expected my grades to be this stressful. i got a 96% on my last bio test (from what i remember) and i did a retake yesterday..meaning i had to go to school on a saturday which was bad enough ;v; just got an email from my teacher saying i got the same score as last time so my efforts were pretty much wasted..andd for some reason for my calculus class, homework makes up more of my grade over tests. got a 4.0 on my last actual test, but i forgot my homework last week and it brought my grade down to a 3.0 :/ ughh..i can still turn it in on monday for 50% credit, but my grade for that wouldnt be messed up if it wasnt for that one stupid mistake ;^; i wonder what its like to have a social life outside of the forums and school lol. anyone have any advice for lifting some weight off my shoulders until monday?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 10, 2015)

mimihime said:


> ahh - i never would have expected my grades to be this stressful. i got a 96% on my last bio test (from what i remember) and i did a retake yesterday..meaning i had to go to school on a saturday which was bad enough ;v; just got an email from my teacher saying i got the same score as last time so my efforts were pretty much wasted..andd for some reason for my calculus class, homework makes up more of my grade over tests. got a 4.0 on my last actual test, but i forgot my homework last week and it brought my grade down to a 3.0 :/ ughh..i can still turn it in on monday for 50% credit, but my grade for that wouldnt be messed up if it wasnt for that one stupid mistake ;^; i wonder what its like to have a social life outside of the forums and school lol



o v o;; Well, a 96% is still an A+ at least, so that's something!


----------



## Llust (Oct 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> o v o;; Well, a 96% is still an A+ at least, so that's something!



yeah .u. now that i think about it, i dont think doing a re-take was necessary, but //cough*asianparents*//cough ^^;


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

mimihime said:


> yeah .u. now that i think about it, i dont think doing a re-take was necessary, but //cough*asianparents*//cough ^^;



omg lol x)

Don't stress about it because I have yet to get my report card in the mail, and I am EAGER to see my grades.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 11, 2015)

mimihime said:


> yeah .u. now that i think about it, i dont think doing a re-take was necessary, but //cough*asianparents*//cough ^^;



Ouch... my parents are Asian as well, but my dad is fine so long as I don't have more than 1 F. They aren't very strict on my grades so long as I pass. xD


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Argh, I'm going to bed since I'm so tired..

Good night guys!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

mimihime said:


> yeah .u. now that i think about it, i dont think doing a re-take was necessary, but //cough*asianparents*//cough ^^;



How do you think I feel? //cough*indianparents*//cough


----------



## Locket (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm in the top ten posters! (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧

Night Sugarella!


----------



## aericell (Oct 11, 2015)

hellooooo if anyone's still on
i just got home a little while ago & found out i missed the fruit restock *sobs*


----------



## Locket (Oct 11, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> hellooooo if anyone's still on
> i just got home a little while ago & found out i missed the fruit restock *sobs*



rip

I never got an apple, but got a cherry


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> hellooooo if anyone's still on
> i just got home a little while ago & found out i missed the fruit restock *sobs*



Aw, poor you. I didn't even have the money too XD


----------



## Hatori (Oct 11, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> hellooooo if anyone's still on
> i just got home a little while ago & found out i missed the fruit restock *sobs*



Hey there!

I missed it by a few seconds but it's okay, I'm not very fond of the fruit collectibles myself... xD


----------



## himeki (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm BST time, so I was freaking asleep. This is the second time that I've missed one because of it .-.


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 11, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I'm BST time, so I was freaking asleep. This is the second time that I've missed one because of it .-.



urh ikr #bstproblems


----------



## himeki (Oct 11, 2015)

englishtrash said:


> urh ikr #bstproblems


yeah its unfair :/


Anyway, heading out for a few hours!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 11, 2015)

I was asleep during the restock too ;u; fml

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyway morning guys! How's everyone :')


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 11, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I was asleep during the restock too ;u; fml
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Anyway morning guys! How's everyone :')



I'm good! How are you?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 11, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I was asleep during the restock too ;u; fml
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Anyway morning guys! How's everyone :')



Good, sleep paralysis is such a relaxing process~


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 11, 2015)

englishtrash said:


> I'm good! How are you?



Really tired from class ;u; I have another in like 2 hours xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Good, sleep paralysis is such a relaxing process~



I've always thought its a bad thing o3o


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 11, 2015)

sup tp


i'ma trading an apple for a poopsicle so if anyone didn't get one, I have an apple


----------



## Albuns (Oct 11, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Really tired from class ;u; I have another in like 2 hours xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



It is if you wake up and immediately spring your limbs into action! xD


----------



## Araie (Oct 11, 2015)

Slammint said:


> sup tp
> 
> 
> i'ma trading an apple for a poopsicle so if anyone didn't get one, I have an apple



I have neither.. good luck trading it, though!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 11, 2015)

mfw I'm asleep when the restock happens ;-;


----------



## Araie (Oct 11, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> mfw I'm asleep when the restock happens ;-;



Like I said in the main thread, automatically worth it.


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Slammint said:


> sup tp
> 
> 
> i'ma trading an apple for a poopsicle so if anyone didn't get one, I have an apple




Good luck! I might sell mine so I can just _buy_ a Popsicle xP


----------



## Araie (Oct 11, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Good luck! I might sell mine so I can just _buy_ a Popsicle xP



Hey, those things _are_ worth over 2.0k TBT. I wouldn't blame you if you would want to sell it.


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Araie said:


> Hey, those things _are_ worth over 2.0k TBT. I wouldn't blame you if you would want to sell it.



Yep, but I might wait a little bit. I don't want to like JUST buy it for the TBT. I want to keep my precious apple for a while ;-;


----------



## Araie (Oct 11, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Yep, but I might wait a little bit. I don't want to like JUST buy it for the TBT. I want to keep my precious apple for a while ;-;



I would just buy it for the TBT probably, haha. I'm rather poor.


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Araie said:


> I would just buy it for the TBT probably, haha. I'm rather poor.



Eh, I might sell it later today 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm auctioning it right now!


----------



## Hatori (Oct 11, 2015)

Good morning, everyone! (Or afternoon/evening/night) ^^;;

How are you all doing?


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Good morning, everyone! (Or afternoon/evening/night) ^^;;
> 
> How are you all doing?


I'm doing great! Just listening to music


----------



## Albuns (Oct 11, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Good morning, everyone! (Or afternoon/evening/night) ^^;;
> 
> How are you all doing?



Herro, Hatori~
I'm doing good, but I'm getting annoyed at how incompetent and impatient my mom is...


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 11, 2015)

Why am I up with no sleep! > : (

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hi everyone


----------



## Hatori (Oct 11, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I'm doing great! Just listening to music



Hey there! That's great ^^ I love listening to music, too! What are you listening to, if you don't mind me asking?



Alby-Kun said:


> Herro, Hatori~
> I'm doing good, but I'm getting annoyed at how incompetent and impatient my mom is...



Good morning, Alby! Ahh, my mother is impatient but I wouldn't say she's incompetent.. >< Hope everything will go well for you, though



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Why am I up with no sleep! > : (
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hi everyone



Have you not slept at all, D3ath? D: I knock out pretty early haha...
And hello ^^


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 11, 2015)

Welp stopping by at 5 a.m to say hi, 2 week holiday ended -_- school today 
Save me


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Hey there! That's great ^^ I love listening to music, too! What are you listening to, if you don't mind me asking?




I'm just listening to some nice relaxing remixes of some songs. ^^


----------



## Albuns (Oct 11, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Welp stopping by at 5 a.m to say hi, 2 week holiday ended -_- school today
> Save me



Mwuahaha~ all good things must come to an end someday. I'll just be here tomorrow finishing up homework or something. ;u;


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Welp stopping by at 5 a.m to say hi, 2 week holiday ended -_- school today
> Save me



Aw, I don't have school tomorrow. At least you got 2 weeks off! For what, if you don't mind me asking ^_^


----------



## himeki (Oct 11, 2015)

I feel awful today ...


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 11, 2015)

Araie said:


> I am NOT lucky.. I still didn't get anything.



*WE, this is another restock I missed.  R.I.P.



MayorEvvie said:


> I feel awful today ...



Sick?  Tired?  ;-; because that's how I feel


----------



## Albuns (Oct 11, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> *WE, this is another restock I missed.  R.I.P.
> 
> 
> 
> Sick?  Tired?  ;-; because that's how I feel



Is it allergies? :c


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Is it allergies? :c



Nope, flu/cold.  Again.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 11, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Nope, flu/cold.  Again.



Ah, did you get your annual flu vaccine yet?


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I feel awful today ...



Aw, why?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ah, did you get your annual flu vaccine yet?



No, I'm against vaccines/immunizations for personal reasons.  Not to mention everyone I know who got one where I live gets even sicker after getting one.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 11, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> No, I'm against vaccines/immunizations for personal reasons.  Not to mention everyone I know who got one where I live gets even sicker after getting one.



Really? I got mine last week and the most that's happened to me as waking up with a runny nose. In the long run though, it does improve your immune system. I guess eating fruit is an alternative as well.


----------



## himeki (Oct 11, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> *WE, this is another restock I missed.  R.I.P.
> 
> 
> 
> Sick?  Tired?  ;-; because that's how I feel


I'm really ill


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

I have to get a flu shot, I forgot 

Sometimes I get a big red swollen area where I get the shot, and after that I get a bruise.

I think I get allergic reactions to shots.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 11, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I have to get a flu shot, I forgot
> 
> Sometimes I get a big red swollen area where I get the shot, and after that I get a bruise.
> 
> I think I get allergic reactions to shots.



Should be natural, you normally feel an aching sore after you get your shot. Just flex your arm often and it should be fine within a few days.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 11, 2015)

Can I join plz


----------



## himeki (Oct 11, 2015)

We don't have flu shots in the uk c:


----------



## Albuns (Oct 11, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> We don't have flu shots in the uk c:



Really? o: Wouldn't that be a not so good thing though?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm gonna fake illnesses now because I can't go from Tuesday to Friday with no internet.

- - - Post Merge - - -

With the Halloween stuff going on


----------



## himeki (Oct 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Really? o: Wouldn't that be a not so good thing though?


LOL GOT YOUUUUUUUUU


you said you wouldn't respond MUHAHAHA I KNEW IT.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Slammint said:


> I'm gonna fake illnesses now because I can't go from Tuesday to Friday with no internet.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> With the Halloween stuff going on



peh, feel sorry for the people who are genuinely ill -.o


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 11, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> LOL GOT YOUUUUUUUUU
> 
> 
> you said you wouldn't respond MUHAHAHA I KNEW IT.
> ...


I was ill 2 weeks ago and I had to go to boarding school and they wouldn't let me go home
Feel sorry for me with no internet


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Is it bad to make an auction then cancel it

No one has spent anything btw


----------



## himeki (Oct 11, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I was ill 2 weeks ago and I had to go to boarding school and they wouldn't let me go home
> Feel sorry for me with no internet


you could just go to another school so

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> Is it bad to make an auction then cancel it
> 
> No one has spent anything btw



yeah, its against the forum rules actually


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> you could just go to another school so
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 11, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> you could just go to another school so
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



No I can't lol



Well I could get home schooled that would be nice


----------



## himeki (Oct 11, 2015)

Slammint said:


> No I can't lol
> 
> 
> 
> Well I could get home schooled that would be nice


transfer?


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

I'll wait till my auction ends tomorrow so I can buy a poopsicle


----------



## Albuns (Oct 11, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> LOL GOT YOUUUUUUUUU
> 
> 
> you said you wouldn't respond MUHAHAHA I KNEW IT.
> ...



Pfft, I knew that was indirectly towards me~ -w-


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 11, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I'll wait till my auction ends tomorrow so I can buy a poopsicle



With 600? Good luck

Shoulda traded like me


----------



## himeki (Oct 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Pfft, I knew that was indirectly towards me~ -w-


um.
it was for lucanosa? I'm not stupid.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 11, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> um.
> it was for lucanosa? I'm not stupid.



Ow. Well, whatever.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 11, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> transfer?



There are no other schools near me


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 11, 2015)

Morning guys!

I *CAN'T* believe I missed the fruit restock! I am on this site almost 24/7 and I missed it 

I created a collectible for the contest, and submitted it, so I hope it gets accepted


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 11, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Morning guys!
> 
> I *CAN'T* believe I missed the fruit restock! I am on this site almost 24/7 and I missed it
> 
> I created a collectible for the contest, and submitted it, so I hope it gets accepted



Nice, what is it? I might show mine but I don't wanna if it's a public contest.


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 11, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Nice, what is it? I might show mine but I don't wanna if it's a public contest.



I don't wanna give anyone any ideas, so I won't tell, but I hope people like it


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

I need help making my collectible


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 11, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I need help making my collectible



why, what are you doing?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blackjack said:


> I don't wanna give anyone any ideas, so I won't tell, but I hope people like it



I did mine, I just wanna know xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

pm me? :3 Il show you mine


----------



## Miharu (Oct 11, 2015)

Morning everyone!! <3 Ahhhh I've been so busy and tired this weekend hahaha!!! ; v; For once I don't have work this morning but I do in 6 hours xD Night shiffttttt haha!!

I'll be replying to everyone's messages and reading what I missed in a little bit! c: I hope you guys are all doing great! <3 Also AHHHH I CAN'T BELIEVE I MISSED A RESTOCK ; _____ ; I wanted those peaches </3 Oh well ahaha in a way I'm happy they didn't restock the group add ons this time since I would have missed it :') (Literally came back from work last night and passed out in bed hahaha!!)


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 11, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning everyone!! <3 Ahhhh I've been so busy and tired this weekend hahaha!!! ; v; For once I don't have work this morning but I do in 6 hours xD Night shiffttttt haha!!
> 
> I'll be replying to everyone's messages and reading what I missed in a little bit! c: I hope you guys are all doing great! <3 Also AHHHH I CAN'T BELIEVE I MISSED A RESTOCK ; _____ ; I wanted those peaches </3 Oh well ahaha in a way I'm happy they didn't restock the group add ons this time since I would have missed it :') (Literally came back from work last night and passed out in bed hahaha!!)



Morning! I got an apple and traded it for a popsicle! can i join again? Its 7;16PM here


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Slammint said:


> why, what are you doing?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




I need help, because I don't have GIMP nor a computer! I was hoping for some help :/


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 11, 2015)

Slammint said:


> why, what are you doing?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Nah, sorry. I actually want a chance at winning this, and I don't know if you will tell someone else about what I made or not 

It is however very halloweeny 



Hey guys, I am selling my Ice cream swirl collectible for 1,850 TBT! If you are interested, you can click the link in my signature to the thread


----------



## Albuns (Oct 11, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning everyone!! <3 Ahhhh I've been so busy and tired this weekend hahaha!!! ; v; For once I don't have work this morning but I do in 6 hours xD Night shiffttttt haha!!
> 
> I'll be replying to everyone's messages and reading what I missed in a little bit! c: I hope you guys are all doing great! <3 Also AHHHH I CAN'T BELIEVE I MISSED A RESTOCK ; _____ ; I wanted those peaches </3 Oh well ahaha in a way I'm happy they didn't restock the group add ons this time since I would have missed it :') (Literally came back from work last night and passed out in bed hahaha!!)



Mama miimiiiiii~!
It doesn't feel right without you here. ;u;


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Nah, sorry. I actually want a chance at winning this, and I don't know if you will tell someone else about what I made or not
> 
> It is however very halloweeny
> 
> ...



Honestly I don't want to win, I just want to enter all the contests



I am auctioning off an apple if anyone wants to bid!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 11, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Nah, sorry. I actually want a chance at winning this, and I don't know if you will tell someone else about what I made or not
> 
> It is however very halloweeny
> 
> ...



mm ok.
Mine is too! It's sweet, but spooky.


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Mine is super halloweeny too


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Really? I got mine last week and the most that's happened to me as waking up with a runny nose. In the long run though, it does improve your immune system. I guess eating fruit is an alternative as well.



I have a horrible immune system anyways from genetics, so anytime I get a vaccine I'm sick for months LOL



MayorEvvie said:


> I'm really ill



o: I'm sorry!  Hope you get better soon too~



Slammint said:


> No I can't lol
> 
> Well I could get home schooled that would be nice



.-. I'm homeschooled.  Don't judge a book by its cover.



MayorEvvie said:


> um.
> it was for lucanosa? I'm not stupid.



XD



Blackjack said:


> Morning guys!
> 
> I *CAN'T* believe I missed the fruit restock! I am on this site almost 24/7 and I missed it
> 
> I created a collectible for the contest, and submitted it, so I hope it gets accepted



Missed it too, so I feel you!



MayorEvvie said:


> peh, feel sorry for the people who are genuinely ill -.o



Thank you~



Sugarella said:


> I need help making my collectible



If anyone needs help making them with transparent backgrounds, I'll do it 
for a fee of course ;]


Starting on my halloween costume, I went with grim reaper c:< since all of the people in the new neighborhood I live in are all young.... mwehuehuehue time to scare some kids >;D


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 11, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I have a horrible immune system anyways from genetics, so anytime I get a vaccine I'm sick for months LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What? I used to be home schooled, you know,
it was glorious.


----------



## N e s s (Oct 11, 2015)

10-100 Club is on week 2 if anyone wants to join! 

Also theres a collectible contest?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 11, 2015)

Slammint said:


> What? I used to be home schooled, you know,
> it was glorious.



xD you were?  I've been homeschooled my whole life, and glorious it is.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 11, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> xD you were?  I've been homeschooled my whole life, and glorious it is.



ughhh 

jelly it sounds amazing.
Now i'm without internet from monday-friday


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 11, 2015)

Slammint said:


> ughhh
> 
> jelly it sounds amazing.
> Now i'm without internet from monday-friday



it is.  I'm so unsociable though, which is the only downside; that and this year I'm taking a freaking college physics course and I'm only in 11th grade e.e


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 11, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Aw, I don't have school tomorrow. At least you got 2 weeks off! For what, if you don't mind me asking ^_^


oh new zealand education is a bit different, instead of simmesters we have tems, 4 of them and inbetween each is a 2week holiday, then at the last term we get a 6 week holiday, well its sorta an 9 week holiday, with exams in them, right now im in the start of term 4, which is like 6 weeks, then 2 week study leave, then exams, them 6 week holiday

i love exam season  because i get to study and not go out its really great and i want to cry <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Mwuahaha~ all good things must come to an end someday. I'll just be here tomorrow finishing up homework or something. ;u;



why cant holidays just last forever
;_;
maybe my naivety will carry me through


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 11, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> it is.  I'm so unsociable though, which is the only downside; that and this year I'm taking a freaking college physics course and I'm only in 11th grade e.e



still. Better then the school I'm at.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 11, 2015)

Slammint said:


> still. Better then the school I'm at.



I guess so.  :l I just wish I had more friends, is all.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 11, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I guess so.  :l I just wish I had more friends, is all.



Me too... But i has the internet and thats enough


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 11, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Me too... But i has the internet and thats enough



;-; I guess so.

I'm still mad I missed the restock though o: I would've given away some yellow candies to people who missed it completely
Also I wonder if the collectibles created will be giftable, unique, restocked, etc.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 11, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Can I join plz


Ohhhh congrats on your popsicle again!!  Is there a certain color you want your name to be on the roster? XD Also omg LOL Did you only join back for gravy's discount for TP members in his art shop? xD



englishtrash said:


> YAY! I finally has a popsicle :3


CONGRATSSS!!!! Adding you to the roster now!! Is there any certain color you'll like your name to be in? <3



The Hidden Owl said:


> I GOT A POPSICLE GUYS
> 
> *heavenly chorus sings hallelujah in the background*


YEEEEEEEEEEEEE AHHHH CONGRATS OWL!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! XD Is there any certain color you'll like your name to be in on the roster? 



roseflower said:


> Early congrats on 1k posts c:
> 
> Quest #19
> Voted for SOTW
> ...


Your Quest Log has been updated! <3



@Cinny:
Added you to the rosters!! <3 I got your last message and your name is in the cute purple color now! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> 10-100 Club is on week 2 if anyone wants to join!
> 
> Also theres a collectible contest?



Yess there is!! XD I'm looking forward to seeing all the entries!


----------



## N e s s (Oct 11, 2015)

Get well soon Lucanosa


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 11, 2015)

Blue! And kinda, I also missed TP


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 11, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Get well soon Lucanosa



Thank you!  I'll make sure to return the favor next time I get any from a restock


----------



## Miharu (Oct 11, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ;-; I guess so.
> 
> I'm still mad I missed the restock though o: I would've given away some yellow candies to people who missed it completely
> Also I wonder if the collectibles created will be giftable, unique, restocked, etc.


Ahhh no worries ; v; I missed it too!! ; __ ;

Ahh I'm hoping it'll be giftable like the popsicles and swirls!! XD



Slammint said:


> Blue! And kinda, I also missed TP


Updated!


----------



## N e s s (Oct 11, 2015)

So whats up team popsicle?


----------



## himeki (Oct 11, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhh no worries ; v; I missed it too!! ; __ ;
> 
> Ahh I'm hoping it'll be giftable like the popsicles and swirls!! XD
> 
> ...



Hi Miharu!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 11, 2015)

I would never sell the halloween stuff if i won.


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

If I ever get to join TP I would want my name in this color


----------



## Miharu (Oct 11, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> So whats up team popsicle?


I'm just updating TP's OP!! c: About to update everyone's Quest Rosters too!! Hahaha XD How about you? 



MayorEvvie said:


> Hi Miharu!


Hi Evvieee!~ <3 What have you been up to?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 11, 2015)

I was the second member of TP, good times, good times


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 11, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhh no worries ; v; I missed it too!! ; __ ;
> 
> Ahh I'm hoping it'll be giftable like the popsicles and swirls!! XD
> 
> ...



Aye!  I remember last year when yellow candy were infinite.... xD Why didn't I buy a ton!?  I feel like such an idiot 



Slammint said:


> I would never sell the halloween stuff if i won.



Neither would I.  The only reason I want it to be giftable and non-unique is so I could buy more!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 11, 2015)

could i be in dark blue please

- - - Post Merge - - -

I had 1tbt left after the apple LOL
 I went to buy some but couldn't


----------



## himeki (Oct 11, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm just updating TP's OP!! c: About to update everyone's Quest Rosters too!! Hahaha XD How about you?
> 
> 
> Hi Evvieee!~ <3 What have you been up to?


Not much, since I feel ill ;v;

I HAVE LIKE 3 DIFFERENT IDEAS FOR THE SPELLECTABLE


----------



## Miharu (Oct 11, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I was the second member of TP, good times, good times


Actually, Jacob was 1st, I was second, LethalLulu was third, and I believe you were either the fourth or fifth member xD But since you left you are now like the 50th-60th member hahaha xD



Slammint said:


> could i be in dark blue please
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Can you get the coding of the color you want? c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Not much, since I feel ill ;v;
> 
> I HAVE LIKE 3 DIFFERENT IDEAS FOR THE SPELLECTABLE



AWWW!! It seems like everyone is falling ill!! ; v; I hope you get better soon!!!

OHHH SOUNDS GREATTT!!!!! Are you going to keep it a secret until the event is over? XD


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 11, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Actually, Jacob was 1st, I was second, LethalLulu was third, and I believe you were either the fourth or fifth member xD But since you left you are now like the 50th-60th member hahaha xD
> 
> 
> Can you get the coding of the color you want? c:



Yeah but you guys are founders so it doesn't count! Yeah lol I dropped wayyy down.

I dont know, dark blue?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 11, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Yeah but you guys are founders so it doesn't count! Yeah lol I dropped wayyy down.
> 
> I dont know, dark blue?



Pshhh it does count hahaha! XD

Just put your name or a word and use the dark blue color you'll like xD It's easier if you just give me the coding so I don't have to keep picking out colors until it's something you like hahaha!


----------



## himeki (Oct 11, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Actually, Jacob was 1st, I was second, LethalLulu was third, and I believe you were either the fourth or fifth member xD But since you left you are now like the 50th-60th member hahaha xD
> 
> 
> Can you get the coding of the color you want? c:
> ...



nope! i'm stuck between eyeball or scythe ;w;


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 11, 2015)

wat


----------



## Miharu (Oct 11, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> nope! i'm stuck between eyeball or scythe ;w;


OHH I really like the scythe idea!! <3 Eyeball just creeps me out too much LOL



Slammint said:


> wat


Changed!


----------



## Araie (Oct 11, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> nope! i'm stuck between eyeball or scythe ;w;



Do the scythe. It just honestly looks a lot more appealing than the eyeball. By the way, what program did you use? I really want to enter, too!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks! I just entered my entry! I like the Scythe you made evvie


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 11, 2015)

Both look awesome, but the scythe looks cooler  (considering I'm going as a grim reaper for halloween XD)


----------



## Albuns (Oct 11, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> nope! i'm stuck between eyeball or scythe ;w;



I like the eyeball, scythe blade looks too big. xD


----------



## Miharu (Oct 11, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Both look awesome, but the scythe looks cooler  (considering I'm going as a grim reaper for halloween XD)



OHHH SOUNDS FUNN!!! XD Are you going to enter the costume contest as a grim reaper too?


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 11, 2015)

Miharuuu you're baacckkk how was your daayy

Ugh I reinstalled Windows but it made absolutely zero difference -_- the virus is still there ;u;


----------



## Miharu (Oct 11, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Miharuuu you're baacckkk how was your daayy
> 
> Ugh I reinstalled Windows but it made absolutely zero difference -_- the virus is still there ;u;



It's doing great!!! I wish I had one of the weekends off though!!! ; v; Hahahaha! But I'm just thinking about who I should cosplay as for TBT's costume event!! So exciting!! Hahaha I'm really thinking of Yuno Gasai since she's really bloody and fits halloween well! Hahaha Yanderesssssss omg XD

OH NO!!! Q___Q Viruses are evilll!! I hope you get rid of it soon!!


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm getting so frustrated xD

I'm trying to get someone to buyout my apple with a popsicle so I can join this dang team!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 11, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I'm getting so frustrated xD
> 
> I'm trying to get someone to buyout my apple with a popsicle so I can join this dang team!



You should try being more patient xD It's only been a few hours since you had your auction up hahaha! XD Just give it some time c: Good luck with your Auction!


----------



## Araie (Oct 11, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I'm getting so frustrated xD
> 
> I'm trying to get someone to buyout my apple with a popsicle so I can join this dang team!



I'll give it a bump a little after 5 if nothing has happened.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 11, 2015)

Miharu said:


> It's doing great!!! I wish I had one of the weekends off though!!! ; v; Hahahaha! But I'm just thinking about who I should cosplay as for TBT's costume event!! So exciting!! Hahaha I'm really thinking of Yuno Gasai since she's really bloody and fits halloween well! Hahaha Yanderesssssss omg XD
> 
> OH NO!!! Q___Q Viruses are evilll!! I hope you get rid of it soon!!



Hmm~ how about Ashley from Wario Ware? c:


----------



## Miharu (Oct 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hmm~ how about Ashley from Wario Ware? c:



OHH She's pretty cute!! XD I've never played Wario Ware so I don't think I'll do her since I don't know her personality xD Hahaha! (Not only that I don't have a wig for her, and shipping for wigs might not make it in time for the contest ; v; )


----------



## Albuns (Oct 11, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH She's pretty cute!! XD I've never played Wario Ware so I don't think I'll do her since I don't know her personality xD Hahaha! (Not only that I don't have a wig for her, and shipping for wigs might not make it in time for the contest ; v; )



Ah, alrighty! I never realized getting wigs would take so long. o:


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Miharu said:


> You should try being more patient xD It's only been a few hours since you had your auction up hahaha! XD Just give it some time c: Good luck with your Auction!



Yeah I get my impatience from my mom


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 11, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Yeah I get my impatience from my mom



you're not the only one who's impatient xD

:/ I'm planning on saving up and buying a cheaper collectible.  I wanted to get a regular easter egg, but I'm not too sure.  Any ideas?


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> you're not the only one who's impatient xD
> 
> :/ I'm planning on saving up and buying a cheaper collectible.  I wanted to get a regular easter egg, but I'm not too sure.  Any ideas?




When my auction is done, I'm totally buying a Popsicle. Eh, it's you're TBT do whatever you want!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ah, alrighty! I never realized getting wigs would take so long. o:


It depends on which buyer/website I buy it off from hahah XD But normally wigs can take up to a month (unless you pay A LOT of money for the fast shipping option, which I don't want to do hahaha xD)



Sugarella said:


> Yeah I get my impatience from my mom


> ___ <



Lucanosa said:


> you're not the only one who's impatient xD
> 
> :/ I'm planning on saving up and buying a cheaper collectible.  I wanted to get a regular easter egg, but I'm not too sure.  Any ideas?


AHHH!! YESSS!! I want to get 5 of them to match my popsicles hahaha! And I remember seeing your comment on my thread, but please feel free to post on your buying thread too!! ; v ; I already got 2 of them, so I'll wait until you get your first one before getting the other 3 <3


----------



## Albuns (Oct 11, 2015)

Miharu said:


> It depends on which buyer/website I buy it off from hahah XD But normally wigs can take up to a month (unless you pay A LOT of money for the fast shipping option, which I don't want to do hahaha xD)



; v ; Ouch, makes me wonder how people can afford to cosplay so often. xD


----------



## Miharu (Oct 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> ; v ; Ouch, makes me wonder how people can afford to cosplay so often. xD



By having a job hahah!! XD It's really pricey, but so much fun!! <3 I'm probably going to go with Yuno Gasai ahaha she fits Halloween so well!! Going to have so much blood on me :^)


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 11, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEE AHHHH CONGRATS OWL!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! XD Is there any certain color you'll like your name to be in on the roster?



Could you do the color of my userbar thing, so either #99ccff or #9999ff if the first one is too light. XDD


----------



## Miharu (Oct 11, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Could you do the color of my userbar thing, so either #99ccff or #9999ff if the first one is too light. XDD



Yeah definitely!!!  I'll go change that now! x]


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

It's thanksgiving weekend here in Canada, had thanksgiving dinner yesterday and don't have school tomorrow


----------



## Miharu (Oct 11, 2015)

Sparro said:


> It's thanksgiving weekend here in Canada, had thanksgiving dinner yesterday and don't have school tomorrow



OHH NICEEE!!!  How was your thanksgiving? c:


----------



## Albuns (Oct 11, 2015)

Miharu said:


> By having a job hahah!! XD It's really pricey, but so much fun!! <3 I'm probably going to go with Yuno Gasai ahaha she fits Halloween so well!! Going to have so much blood on me :^)



Hehe, pouring blood on yourself sounds fun! x)


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

YEEEEEE GUESS WHAT I JUST GOT!?!?!?!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH NICEEE!!!  How was your thanksgiving? c:



It was really nice! My mother is a great cool. That strawberry cheesecake was amazing

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> YEEEEEE GUESS WHAT I JUST GOT!?!?!?!



YOU GOT A POPSICLE?!?!


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Sparro said:


> It was really nice! My mother is a great cool. That strawberry cheesecake was amazing
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





YES!!!!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 11, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> YES!!!!



Gratz, Sugar!


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Gratz, Sugar!



Thanks! 

I just need to take a quick shower even though I'm not used to taking them at 3PM

@Miharu, Can my name be in this color? Thanks.


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 11, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> YES!!!!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 11, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> YEEEEEE GUESS WHAT I JUST GOT!?!?!?!



Aww, Sugar, I had the highest TBT bid :'(


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Aww, Sugar, I had the highest TBT bid :'(



:'( But the Popsicle was the buyout so it was higher.


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 11, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> :'( But the Popsicle was the buyout so it was higher.



But your post never said anything about collectibles being used as buyouts


----------



## Llust (Oct 11, 2015)

._. the peach collectible i bought yesterday is missing for some reason - this isnt the first time it has happened to me either. i already contacted a mod about it but i doubt they'd actually do anything about it tbh. has this happened to anyone else, or is it just me?


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> But your post never said anything about collectibles being used as buyouts



Oh? I forgot to put that! Even after FireNinja mentioned it, I said yes I did, but my stupid self kept forgetting to put it!

I'm so sorry


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> But your post never said anything about collectibles being used as buyouts



Oh? I forgot to put that! Even after FireNinja mentioned it, I said yes I did, but my stupid self kept forgetting to put it!

I'm so sorry


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 11, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Oh? I forgot to put that! Even after FireNinja mentioned it, I said yes I did, but my stupid self kept forgetting to put it!
> 
> I'm so sorry



*cries*

Guess I shoulda bid more


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 11, 2015)

LAg made me send two posts


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> LAg made me send two posts



Me too 

Did you get Resetti?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hehe, pouring blood on yourself sounds fun! x)


Hahaha!! XD I'll just be adding blood to certain parts of my face/cosplay/prop! XD



Sparro said:


> It was really nice! My mother is a great cool. That strawberry cheesecake was amazing


THAT'S GREAT TO HEAR!!! And omggg I'm not a big fan of cheesecake! XD But strawberry flavored cakes are always so yummyyy <3



Sugarella said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I just need to take a quick shower even though I'm not used to taking them at 3PM
> 
> @Miharu, Can my name be in this color? Thanks.


CONGRATS ON YOUR POPSICLE!!!!  And yesss!~ I'll go ahead and move you to the official roster now! c:



mimihime said:


> ._. the peach collectible i bought yesterday is missing for some reason - this isnt the first time it has happened to me either. i already contacted a mod about it but i doubt they'd actually do anything about it tbh. has this happened to anyone else, or is it just me?


That's so weird!! I saw that you had a peach and I was about to buy it! ; v; I want a butt fruit collectible ahahah!! I hope you get it back!!


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

POST GLITCH//

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok lag is serious today


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Me too
> 
> Did you get Resetti?



I know I did


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

LAGG


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

Oh my god this lag


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 11, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Me too
> 
> Did you get Resetti?



Yeah, the whole site crashed on me


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I know I did



Yeah I did too


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

Someone help; the lag virus is attacking TBT, my only safe zone! NOOO!!!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 11, 2015)

Wow o __ o That lag was crazy hahaha! XD I saw 3 people post on here, but I couldn't see any of the posts including mine!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Wow o __ o That lag was crazy hahaha! XD I saw 3 people post on here, but I couldn't see any of the posts including mine!



Exactly what just happened to me. I'm all like "WHAT THE HECK" exempt I swore instead of saying heck. I said the big F too.


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Yeah, I think it happened a LOT during the summer though xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Yeah, I think it happened a LOT during the summer though xD



Back when the Trapped roleplay was alive and well. Ah, that feels like an age ago!
I'm pretty sure roleplaying makes it happen XD


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

I have no idea if this will fit the signature guidelines but idc:









Sparro said:


> Back when the Trapped roleplay was alive and well. Ah, that feels like an age ago!
> I'm pretty sure roleplaying makes it happen XD



Ah I remember that xP


----------



## Araie (Oct 11, 2015)

Wow, I missed a lot during my stupid 9 year old ballet practice! Congrats Sugar!  
By the way, I love the signature! It's really cute!


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Araie said:


> Wow, I missed a lot during my stupid 9 year old ballet practice! Congrats Sugar!
> By the way, I love the signature! It's really cute!



Wait my signature or the one I made?


----------



## Araie (Oct 11, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Wait my signature or the one I made?



The one you made on course, haha.


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Araie said:


> The one you made on course, haha.



Oh, thanks! I just don't know if people would be able to use it in their siggy, without it getting spoilered.


----------



## Araie (Oct 11, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Oh, thanks! I just don't know if people would be able to use it in their siggy, without it getting spoilered.



Meh, even in a spoiler, it would still be cool if people would use it.


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Well I made another one


----------



## Araie (Oct 11, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Well I made another one



Dang, you're good at this, haha. Wish I could do things like that.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 11, 2015)

Miharu said:


> It depends on which buyer/website I buy it off from hahah XD But normally wigs can take up to a month (unless you pay A LOT of money for the fast shipping option, which I don't want to do hahaha xD)
> 
> 
> > ___ <
> ...



Ahhh yes!  xD I didn't know if you'd get upset if I made a buying thread or not, so I thought I would hold off.  Good luck getting 5 eggs ;D



Sugarella said:


> YES!!!!



Congrats on getting a popsicle!!! 



mimihime said:


> ._. the peach collectible i bought yesterday is missing for some reason - this isnt the first time it has happened to me either. i already contacted a mod about it but i doubt they'd actually do anything about it tbh. has this happened to anyone else, or is it just me?



;-; yes, the last big direct (not this one) they restocked all of the letters, and I got all in my cart and all in my inventory, but after I refreshed because the lag froze it up, all except the cyan and green letters disappeared.  R.I.P.
People say they are upset they didn't get this or that at a restock, but really they should be thankful if they get anything at all imo.


----------



## lizzy541 (Oct 11, 2015)

eeee hey everyone c: i'm popping in this weekend since i'm free!! i see tp has gotten over 100k views and 10k replies since i left,,
i'll probably enter the collectible contest this weekend, then i'll be gone again most likely :c i ended up dropping a class and school has been a lot easier!! and congrats to anyone who has won/gotten a popsicle since i left too.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 11, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> eeee hey everyone c: i'm popping in this weekend since i'm free!! i see tp has gotten over 100k views and 10k replies since i left,,
> i'll probably enter the collectible contest this weekend, then i'll be gone again most likely :c i ended up dropping a class and school has been a lot easier!! and congrats to anyone who has won/gotten a popsicle since i left too.



Liz! Hi <3
Its been so long weve missed you


----------



## Miharu (Oct 11, 2015)

Hey guys!! Stopping by to say hi ahaha I may respond super late due to work but I hope you guys are enjoying your weekend! ❤(ӦｖӦ｡)





Sugarella said:


> I have no idea if this will fit the signature guidelines but idc:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sugarella said:


> Well I made another one


They look great!! Thank you!! c: I will add them to our gallery once I get home from work! 



Lucanosa said:


> Ahhh yes!  xD I didn't know if you'd get upset if I made a buying thread or not, so I thought I would hold off.  Good luck getting 5 eggs ;D


OHHH No worries at all!! I would never get upset over that!!! Hahaha dawww you are too sweet!!! ; v; 



lizzy541 said:


> eeee hey everyone c: i'm popping in this weekend since i'm free!! i see tp has gotten over 100k views and 10k replies since i left,,
> i'll probably enter the collectible contest this weekend, then i'll be gone again most likely :c i ended up dropping a class and school has been a lot easier!! and congrats to anyone who has won/gotten a popsicle since i left too.


LIIZZZYYYYY HIIIII!!!! I hope you are having a fantastic weekend!!!


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> eeee hey everyone c: i'm popping in this weekend since i'm free!! i see tp has gotten over 100k views and 10k replies since i left,,
> i'll probably enter the collectible contest this weekend, then i'll be gone again most likely :c i ended up dropping a class and school has been a lot easier!! and congrats to anyone who has won/gotten a popsicle since i left too.



hii lizzy! we all missed you!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> eeee hey everyone c: i'm popping in this weekend since i'm free!! i see tp has gotten over 100k views and 10k replies since i left,,
> i'll probably enter the collectible contest this weekend, then i'll be gone again most likely :c i ended up dropping a class and school has been a lot easier!! and congrats to anyone who has won/gotten a popsicle since i left too.



Hai gurl, remember me from the kik chat?
..probably not.


----------



## cinny (Oct 11, 2015)

hi everyone!! hope ya weekend is going great because mine was not ; A;
but I got mexican candy so yaya


----------



## aericell (Oct 11, 2015)

cinny said:


> hi everyone!! hope ya weekend is going great because mine was not ; A;
> but I got mexican candy so yaya



hi! hopefully next weekend is better  btw still typing up a response to your message lol i have to eat first


----------



## cinny (Oct 11, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> hi! hopefully next weekend is better  btw still typing up a response to your message lol i have to eat first



hopefully! 
take your time bb, food is important!!


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

cinny said:


> hi everyone!! hope ya weekend is going great because mine was not ; A;
> but I got mexican candy so yaya



ah mexican candy is the best


----------



## cinny (Oct 11, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> ah mexican candy is the best



yesss they are!! watermelon & caramel mexican candies are my fave.
I'm ready for the cavities.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 11, 2015)

Note to self: Never watch the season finale of an anime at night... now I'll never sleep! ;T; ^ ;T;


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 11, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohhhh congrats on your popsicle again!!  Is there a certain color you want your name to be on the roster? XD Also omg LOL Did you only join back for gravy's discount for TP members in his art shop? xD
> !


Aaa omg im so sorry but ive decided not to give discounts anymore :_:
I think its a little unfair on those people who pay the same as a tp member, but not get the same quality ;_;

However i'm still saving up to give to tp, atm im at 1,300tbt ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also how has your day been everyone ?


----------



## aericell (Oct 11, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Also how has your day been everyone ?



I went to Disneyland this morning for the CHOC Walk! It was really fun but super tiring, plus we got discounts on our park tickets for when we go in 2 weeks so I'm hecka hyped

How was your day?


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 12, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> I went to Disneyland this morning for the CHOC Walk! It was really fun but super tiring, plus we got discounts on our park tickets for when we go in 2 weeks so I'm hecka hyped
> 
> How was your day?



Eh, just school, boring as usualy, although im extra stressed as i have 2 days less to work on art and i am scared im going to fail


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 12, 2015)

Night guys, got school in the morning 

I will post early tomorrow before leaving


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

Just had thanksgiving dinner #2. Think I'm done for the next month.


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

my throat hurts


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi every one


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 12, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hi every one



hello ^.^ how are you?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 12, 2015)

cinny said:


> hi everyone!! hope ya weekend is going great because mine was not ; A;
> but I got mexican candy so yaya


Aww!! I hope next weekend is better for you!!! ; v; My weekend normally consists of work ahaha it never feels like a weekend to me XD

OHH sounds yummy!!



Alby-Kun said:


> Note to self: Never watch the season finale of an anime at night... now I'll never sleep! ;T; ^ ;T;


AWWWW Which anime did you watch? ; v ; 



gravyplz said:


> Aaa omg im so sorry but ive decided not to give discounts anymore :_:
> I think its a little unfair on those people who pay the same as a tp member, but not get the same quality ;_;
> 
> However i'm still saving up to give to tp, atm im at 1,300tbt ^.^
> ...


Hahaha no worries at all!! <3 Thank you so much for giving us all the opportunity!! <3 The majority of us didn't even use the discount!! XD I personally would never use the discount since I'll feel really bad for underpaying you when I know you spent lots of hours drawing!! ; v; I mean heck, even your shop atm I feel like you could definitely bump the price more!! Your art is seriously amazing!! ;v  ; 

Ahhh thank you so much again for making this cute fundraiser for TP!!! ; v; 



Blackjack said:


> Night guys, got school in the morning
> 
> I will post early tomorrow before leaving


Nighttt!!  Sleep tight! 



Sparro said:


> Just had thanksgiving dinner #2. Think I'm done for the next month.


Omg!!! XD Hahaha I'm kind of jealous since I'm hungry right now!! Hahaha XD What kind of food did you eat? B]



MayorEvvie said:


> my throat hurts


Aww!! D: I hope it goes away soon!! ; __ ; Try drinking some tea with honey in it? Maybe that would soothe it! It always soothes mine ; v;



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hi every one


Hey D3ath!! What have you been up to? c:


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Aww!! D: I hope it goes away soon!! ; __ ; Try drinking some tea with honey in it? Maybe that would soothe it! It always soothes mine ; v;


Yeah, I'll check out the cupboards when I go and check on my dog haha. Off school because I have a really high fever ;v;


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha no worries at all!! <3 Thank you so much for giving us all the opportunity!! <3 The majority of us didn't even use the discount!! XD I personally would never use the discount since I'll feel really bad for underpaying you when I know you spent lots of hours drawing!! ; v; I mean heck, even your shop atm I feel like you could definitely bump the price more!! Your art is seriously amazing!! ;v  ;
> 
> Ahhh thank you so much again for making this cute fundraiser for TP!!! ; v;


AW thankyou so much!!!! you are too nice >.<!! Honestly i really wanted to contribute to the team, and enjoyed doing a lil extra on all tp's requests ^.^
it was really no problem at all!!

And the fund raiser is the least i could do for this amazing team!! even if the 10k mark is met, id love it to go towards a lil raffle or anything for that matter 

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, I'll check out the cupboards when I go and check on my dog haha. Off school because I have a really high fever ;v;



aww i hope you feel better soon! eat lots of popsicals, as it might help numb the throat!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, I'll check out the cupboards when I go and check on my dog haha. Off school because I have a really high fever ;v;


AHH!! YOU NEED TO REST!! ; __ ; I hope you feel better soon!! Have you taken any medicine yet for your fever?? ; v ; 



gravyplz said:


> AW thankyou so much!!!! you are too nice >.<!! Honestly i really wanted to contribute to the team, and enjoyed doing a lil extra on all tp's requests ^.^
> it was really no problem at all!!
> 
> And the fund raiser is the least i could do for this amazing team!! even if the 10k mark is met, id love it to go towards a lil raffle or anything for that matter


No nooo, YOU are too kind!! >//v//< And ahh you certainly did!!! Everyone's contributing by commenting on TP, talking here, participating in the Quests, donation tbt, etc!! <3 Thank you so much again!! ; v ; 

Ahhhh thank you!! ; v; If there's any left over tbt from the group donations, we'll be transferring all of the tbt to the "Popsicles Donation" section where we'll be purchasing popsicles using the popsicle donation funds for future popsicle giveaways! x]


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHH!! YOU NEED TO REST!! ; __ ; I hope you feel better soon!! Have you taken any medicine yet for your fever?? ; v ;


Yeah, a bit c:

YES BUT THE MOMENT I TRY AND REST MY DOG WILL JUMP ON ME AND START LICKING ME LIKE CRAZY EW


----------



## Miharu (Oct 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, a bit c:
> 
> YES BUT THE MOMENT I TRY AND REST MY DOG WILL JUMP ON ME AND START LICKING ME LIKE CRAZY EW



AHHHH Put your dog in a separate room!!! XD


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> No nooo, YOU are too kind!! >//v//< And ahh you certainly did!!! Everyone's contributing by commenting on TP, talking here, participating in the Quests, donation tbt, etc!! <3 Thank you so much again!! ; v ;
> 
> Ahhhh thank you!! ; v; If there's any left over tbt from the group donations, we'll be transferring all of the tbt to the "Popsicles Donation" section where we'll be purchasing popsicles using the popsicle donation funds for future popsicle giveaways! x]



That sounds awesome!, i can't wait for the giveaways to come!!
anyway i should probibly head of to bed and work on my art board soon, its 9:50 p.m here and school tomorrow and yay physics first period )))) (dies inside)
goodnight guys!!!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 12, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> That sounds awesome!, i can't wait for the giveaways to come!!
> anyway i should probibly head of to bed and work on my art board soon, its 9:50 p.m here and school tomorrow and yay physics first period )))) (dies inside)
> goodnight guys!!!



YEEEEE It'll come when you least expect it! HAHA

Nightt!! Sleep tight!!! > v< 
Omg!! You can do it!! ; v ; /roots for you!!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 12, 2015)

I beat the virus <: took me a lot of effort though ;u;

morning everyone c:


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YEEEEE It'll come when you least expect it! HAHA
> 
> Nightt!! Sleep tight!!! > v<
> Omg!! You can do it!! ; v ; /roots for you!!



Goodnight!! ^.^
 :_:~i didnt study at all for physics during the holidays~ :_:
Send help
lol night 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aerate said:


> I beat the virus <: took me a lot of effort though ;u;
> 
> morning everyone c:


 
morning ^.^


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 12, 2015)

Good morning peps


----------



## Miharu (Oct 12, 2015)

Ahh I can't decide who I want to cosplay as for the Deceitful Disguise Contest ahahaha XD I was thinking of Yuno Gasai, but then I thought again ahahah! It's between Yuno Gasai and Yoshino! XD If you guys could help me pick, that'll be great! Thank you!! ; v ; 

Yuno Gasai Cosplay Info:
Costume was bought!~ Only thing that was worked on was the wig and the make up xD


Spoiler: Yuno Cosplay






















Yoshino Cosplay Info:
The cosplay was commissioned from peppymiint cosplay, but she left some things out for me to do myself so it would be cheaper c: 

I painted the brown zig zag patterns on the hood, sleeves, and end of the jackets. I bought the buttons/circular wood and painted them pink/made them look like buttons and sewed/glued them on and I made the boot covers from scratch c: And of course, I styled the wig and did my make up c: 



Spoiler: Yoshino Cosplay















​




Aerate said:


> I beat the virus <: took me a lot of effort though ;u;
> 
> morning everyone c:


OHH CONGRATS!!! Glad to hear you are better ahh!! ;v ;

And morning!! How's your morning going so far? XD



gravyplz said:


> Goodnight!! ^.^
> :_:~i didnt study at all for physics during the holidays~ :_:
> Send help
> lol night


NIGGHHTTT!! AND OMG NOO!! ; _ ; I wish you luck in class!! ; v ; /sends help!



Slammint said:


> Good morning peps


Morning! c:


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH CONGRATS!!! Glad to hear you are better ahh!! ;v ;
> 
> And morning!! How's your morning going so far? XD


THANKS!! And you probably mean my PC because I was talking about a computer virus XD

my morning's gooood! just messing around on my PC and about to start studying ;u; today's gonna be busy aahhhhh HOW ABOUT YOUR NIGHT?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 12, 2015)

Aerate said:


> THANKS!! And you probably mean my PC because I was talking about a computer virus XD
> 
> my morning's gooood! just messing around on my PC and about to start studying ;u; today's gonna be busy aahhhhh HOW ABOUT YOUR NIGHT?



OH LOOL MY BAD AHAHA I thought you were sick too!! But I remember we were talking about a computer virus too omg ahahah!! I'm glad you finally got rid of it!!!

AHH That's great to hear!! And omg ahaha I'll probably be heading to bed soon!! 3:05am here HAHA!!! XD I have a lot to do tomorrow too ahaha (err today XD)


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

OMG MIHARU you look awesome in both! I was gonna be Genocidee Sho because she's SO DERPY AND AWESOME


----------



## Albuns (Oct 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AWWWW Which anime did you watch? ; v ;



Wakfu, it's so light-hearted and cheery... then someone dies. XD


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 12, 2015)

Well, it's that time.... Monday at 6:13AM -_-

...Morning.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Ahh I can't decide who I want to cosplay as for the Deceitful Disguise Contest ahahaha XD I was thinking of Yuno Gasai, but then I thought again ahahah! It's between Yuno Gasai and Yoshino! XD If you guys could help me pick, that'll be great! Thank you!! ; v ;
> 
> Yuno Gasai Cosplay Info:
> Costume was bought!~ Only thing that was worked on was the wig and the make up xD
> ...




I enjoyed the Yuno Cosplay a bit more. It looks pretty cute :3​


----------



## Araie (Oct 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahh I can't decide who I want to cosplay as for the Deceitful Disguise Contest ahahaha XD I was thinking of Yuno Gasai, but then I thought again ahahah! It's between Yuno Gasai and Yoshino! XD If you guys could help me pick, that'll be great! Thank you!! ; v ;
> 
> Yuno Gasai Cosplay Info:
> Costume was bought!~ Only thing that was worked on was the wig and the make up xD
> ...


I like the Yosino one more. It just honestly looks better, although I would die to wear either of them, haha. By the way, who made you avatar? I must know! It's so cute!


----------



## Hatori (Oct 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> -snip



Ahhh Miharu! You look so cute ^^! I like the Yoshino cosplay better too, but I like both as well!

I want to dress up all nice and cute, too OTL


And good morning!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 12, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> eeee hey everyone c: i'm popping in this weekend since i'm free!! i see tp has gotten over 100k views and 10k replies since i left,,
> i'll probably enter the collectible contest this weekend, then i'll be gone again most likely :c i ended up dropping a class and school has been a lot easier!! and congrats to anyone who has won/gotten a popsicle since i left too.



Heyy!!! Long time no see! How are you? 



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hi every one



Hi! 



Aerate said:


> I beat the virus <: took me a lot of effort though ;u;
> 
> morning everyone c:



*clicks "Reinstall Virus" * )



Miharu said:


> Ahh I can't decide who I want to cosplay as for the Deceitful Disguise Contest ahahaha XD I was thinking of Yuno Gasai, but then I thought again ahahah! It's between Yuno Gasai and Yoshino! XD If you guys could help me pick, that'll be great! Thank you!! ; v ; ​




I really like them both tbh!  Yuno looks better tho imo because there's blood and an axe  Good things happen when you see blood and an axe, especially around Halloween​


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OH LOOL MY BAD AHAHA I thought you were sick too!! But I remember we were talking about a computer virus too omg ahahah!! I'm glad you finally got rid of it!!!
> 
> AHH That's great to hear!! And omg ahaha I'll probably be heading to bed soon!! 3:05am here HAHA!!! XD I have a lot to do tomorrow too ahaha (err today XD)



LOL ITS FIINE don't worry about it XD 

AHHH YOU SHOULD TOTALLY HEAD TO BED it's too late ;u; good luck for tomorrow XD

Also I just looked at your cosplay and OH MY GOD YOU ARE SO CUTE and you pretty much aced those cosplays ;u; like omg you're too good at this XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahh I can't decide who I want to cosplay as for the Deceitful Disguise Contest ahahaha XD I was thinking of Yuno Gasai, but then I thought again ahahah! It's between Yuno Gasai and Yoshino! XD If you guys could help me pick, that'll be great! Thank you!! ; v ;
> 
> Yuno Gasai Cosplay Info:
> Costume was bought!~ Only thing that was worked on was the wig and the make up xD
> ...




You look so cute I'm dying
Also good morning XD​


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

Might stream this trash-would anyone watch?

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://join.me/133-337-050


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 12, 2015)

Popping in from school, how is everyone?


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Popping in from school, how is everyone?



You have school? I don't, we have vacation because of Columbus Day.


Good morning everyone! I just woke up, watched an episode of My little pony, and ate a donut. What's everyone up to?


----------



## aericell (Oct 12, 2015)

@ school and I'm so exhausted from yesterday, feel like I'm about to falls asleep in class rip


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> @ school and I'm so exhausted from yesterday, feel like I'm about to falls asleep in class rip



I feel like that even if I do get enough sleep haha


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Good morning everyone! I just woke up, *watched an episode of My little pony*, and ate a donut. What's everyone up to?


w h y


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> w h y



what's wrong with that?


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> what's wrong with that?



its the worst thing on the planet


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> its the worst thing on the planet



you don't see me saying that about *anime*


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 12, 2015)

Hey guys <3 how are you all?


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 12, 2015)

englishtrash said:


> Hey guys <3 how are you all?



Currently working on some graphic design for school. WBU?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 12, 2015)

englishtrash said:


> Hey guys <3 how are you all?



Hellu, I'm procrastinating like I do everyday. How about you?


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

englishtrash said:


> Hey guys <3 how are you all?



Good. Just sitting here doing nothing


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm just doing my homework :3 I've had so much of it lately...


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 12, 2015)

englishtrash said:


> I'm just doing my homework :3 I've had so much of it lately...



tell me about it


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 12, 2015)

englishtrash said:


> Hey guys <3 how are you all?



Heyy <3 how are you?

Doing pretty swell, though I'm really tired ;u; just killing time watching random stuff xD


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

englishtrash said:


> I'm just doing my homework :3 I've had so much of it lately...



dang i forgot i had homework


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm so tired today ahh
I keep falling asleep and I had a lot of sleeping time


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> you don't see me saying that about *anime*



yeah because you have rin and len (technically anime style characters so they count) in your sig :/


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 12, 2015)

I am bored


----------



## Albuns (Oct 12, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I am bored



Same here, at least I'll have something to keep me busy in 3 more days. xD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 12, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hellu, I'm procrastinating like I do everyday. How about you?



The procrastination in this thread is too much



Blackjack said:


> I am bored



 post for some TBT and use it to buy a collectible you don't have
That's how I earn most of mine, along with selling silver axes/toy hammers/blue roses


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 12, 2015)

I has no money


----------



## Albuns (Oct 12, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> The procrastination in this thread is too much
> 
> 
> 
> ...



B-but I'm just channeling my inner Gudetama! ;u;


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

I SHOULD GIVE UP NOW


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I SHOULD GIVE UP NOW



YOU SHOULD NOT GIVE UP THAT IS AMAZING!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I SHOULD GIVE UP NOW



Pfft, you're so pessimistic it's almost sarcastic. It looks good so far, keep at it!


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I SHOULD GIVE UP NOW



That's awesome!


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

englishtrash said:


> YOU SHOULD NOT GIVE UP THAT IS AMAZING!


what no its trash


Alby-Kun said:


> Pfft, you're so pessimistic it's almost sarcastic. It looks good so far, keep at it!


THE RESPONSES STRIKE AGAIN!


Sugarella said:


> That's awesome!


its not.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> what no its trash
> 
> THE RESPONSES STRIKE AGAIN!
> 
> its not.



It shouldn't be surprising the second time around! XD


----------



## Miharu (Oct 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> OMG MIHARU you look awesome in both! I was gonna be Genocidee Sho because she's SO DERPY AND AWESOME


Ahhh thank you!! >//v//< Who should I enter as between those two? ; v ; 

AND YESSS!!! YOU'LL BE GREATTT!! AHHH!~ I can't wait to see your cosplay!! <3 



Alby-Kun said:


> Wakfu, it's so light-hearted and cheery... then someone dies. XD


OMG LOL Welp time to read Wakfu!! Hahahah XD



Blackjack said:


> I enjoyed the Yuno Cosplay a bit more. It looks pretty cute :3


Ahhh thank you!!!  1 vote for Yuno! >;D l 0 votes for Yoshino!



Araie said:


> I like the Yosino one more. It just honestly looks better, although I would die to wear either of them, haha. By the way, who made you avatar? I must know! It's so cute!


Ahhh yesss she's too adorable ahahaha!! And ahh thank you! ; v ; 
1 vote for Yuno l 1 vote for Yoshino! XD

Jint made my avatar!! <3 Jint did an amazing job ahh I'm in love with it <3



Hatori said:


> Ahhh Miharu! You look so cute ^^! I like the Yoshino cosplay better too, but I like both as well!
> 
> I want to dress up all nice and cute, too OTL
> Thank you!!! >//v//< And yess!!  I love both so it's hard for me to choose hahaha ; v ;
> ...





Lucanosa said:


> I really like them both tbh!  Yuno looks better tho imo because there's blood and an axe  Good things happen when you see blood and an axe, especially around Halloween


LOL Omg hahaha XD Not the mention when she turns yandere on you :'D Hahaha!!

2 votes for Yuno l 2 votes for Yoshino!



Aerate said:


> LOL ITS FIINE don't worry about it XD
> 
> AHHH YOU SHOULD TOTALLY HEAD TO BED it's too late ;u; good luck for tomorrow XD
> 
> Also I just looked at your cosplay and OH MY GOD YOU ARE SO CUTE and you pretty much aced those cosplays ;u; like omg you're too good at this XD


HAHAHAHA I FELL ASLEEP XD I crawled into bed and was like "I'm going to rest for like 5 minutes" then Zzzzzz LOL

Ahhh thank you!! >//v//< And I still have too much to learn omfg hahaha!! Which character do you think I should enter for the contest? ; v; It's currently tied! ahahaha



Sparro said:


> You look so cute I'm dying
> Also good morning XD


LOL /uses resurrection spell REVIIVVEEEEEE (Which character do you think I should cosplay as for the contest? XD )

Morning!!! XD I'm still sleepy ahahaha! 



Blackjack said:


> Popping in from school, how is everyone?


Hey Blackjack!! Have a great time at school!!  I'm doing great!! I just woke up ahaha!! Might go back to sleep since I'm still sleepy XD



happinessdelight said:


> @ school and I'm so exhausted from yesterday, feel like I'm about to falls asleep in class rip


Ahh!! ;__ ; I hope school ends quickly for you so you can go home and rest!



englishtrash said:


> Hey guys <3 how are you all?


Ayyeeee!!! <3 I'm doing great!! How about you? 



Alby-Kun said:


> B-but I'm just channeling my inner Gudetama! ;u;


YESSS GUDETAMAAA AHAHAHAHHA XD



MayorEvvie said:


> I SHOULD GIVE UP NOW


NO DON'T!!! IT LOOKS GREAT SO FAR OMG!!!


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> NO DON'T!!! IT LOOKS GREAT SO FAR OMG!!!



its trash ;w;


----------



## Albuns (Oct 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OMG LOL Welp time to read Wakfu!! Hahahah XD



Oh, there's a manga? I just watched the anime since the art style looked pretty. o u o


----------



## Miharu (Oct 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> its trash ;w;


It's nottt!!! At least not in my eyes ; v ; 



Alby-Kun said:


> Oh, there's a manga? I just watched the anime since the art style looked pretty. o u o


Oh /facepalm no there's not LOL


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> It's nottt!!! At least not in my eyes ; v ;


but it just looks awful ;w;


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 12, 2015)

Sup
Just ate a whole bowl of ice cream and regret nothing


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

@Miharu, that's you in those costumes?!?!,!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> but it just looks awful ;w;


It doesn't!!!! At least not in my eyes!! ; v ; (Honestly this is one of my favorite works from you!)



Slammint said:


> Sup
> Just ate a whole bowl of ice cream and regret nothing


OHHH What kind of ice cream?? XD



Sugarella said:


> @Miharu, that's you in those costumes?!?!,!


Yes! >//v//< It was fun cosplaying as them!! Hahaha


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 12, 2015)

H-hello...Um...c-can i-i enter t-to the t-team as a p-popsicle freezing p-please?


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> It doesn't!!!! At least not in my eyes!! ; v ; (Honestly this is one of my favorite works from you!)
> 
> 
> OHHH What kind of ice cream?? XD
> ...




Ah, I thought you just got some pictures of someone else cosplaying as them hahaha


----------



## Miharu (Oct 12, 2015)

Jetix said:


> H-hello...Um...c-can i-i enter t-to the t-team as a p-popsicle freezing p-please?


Of course!!!  Welcome to TP!! x] I'll add you to that roster in a bit!!!  Feel free to come and chat anytime, participate in the quests, and etc!! c:

If you have any questions please feel free to ask! (I do suggest reading the FAQ section in Jacob's post on the first page first though before asking! XD ) 



Sugarella said:


> Ah, I thought you just got some pictures of someone else cosplaying as them hahaha


Ohhh nooo ahahaha xD If I did that I would have credited the respected cosplayers c:


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

Btw your Yuno costume looks best, Miharu!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 12, 2015)

Jetix said:


> H-hello...Um...c-can i-i enter t-to the t-team as a p-popsicle freezing p-please?



EHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEUHE, Hello there, nice to meet you. I'm sure we'll be VERY good mates aboard this boat, ye? ;3


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

hohohohohohohohohohohohohohohoho

blood is fun to do


----------



## aericell (Oct 12, 2015)

Jetix said:


> H-hello...Um...c-can i-i enter t-to the t-team as a p-popsicle freezing p-please?



yay jetix! hi!!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Btw your Yuno costume looks best, Miharu!


Hahaha thank youu!!! XD Yuno Gasai Cosplay is winning so far! c: 3 votes for Yuno l 2 votes for Yoshino! XD



MayorEvvie said:


> hohohohohohohohohohohohohohohoho
> 
> blood is fun to do


Hahaha I'm looking forward to seeing your entry! <3


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> hohohohohohohohohohohohohohohoho
> 
> blood is fun to do



hohohoohohohohoohohohohoohohhhohoohohohooh

why is it fun to do?


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> hohohoohohohohoohohohohoohohhhohoohohohooh
> 
> why is it fun to do?



because you get to slap blood effects around! its so fun~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Hahaha thank youu!!! XD Yuno Gasai Cosplay is winning so far! c: 3 votes for Yuno l 2 votes for Yoshino! XD
> 
> 
> Hahaha I'm looking forward to seeing your entry! <3



Are we allowed to ask opinions on it from others before we submit?


----------



## aericell (Oct 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha thank youu!!! XD Yuno Gasai Cosplay is winning so far! c: 3 votes for Yuno l 2 votes for Yoshino! XD



they both look great! but I like the Yoshino one better


----------



## Miharu (Oct 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Are we allowed to ask opinions on it from others before we submit?


Yes you are! c: As long as no one actually MAKES your sig for you or edit anything for you, you may ask for suggestions/how to improve/advice/etc!  



happinessdelight said:


> they both look great! but I like the Yoshino one better


Ahhh thank you!! > v< And omg back to the drawing board! Hahaha XD Yoshino and Yuno is tied again!

For Yuno Cosplay I thought it'll match the theme of Halloween really well since she's a bloody character and a yandere! Not only that her weapon is an axe/knife/ and using her phone! c: However the downside is the fact that I didn't make the cosplay and it was bought. Only thing I worked on would be the wig and make up XD (It's never bad to buy cosplays/costumes though ;3 )

With Yoshino I worked on a lot of parts for her which was pretty time consuming but worth it in the end XD Her character is shy and cute hahaha! And her outfit is definitely adorable as hell XD


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yes you are! c: As long as no one actually MAKES your sig for you or edit anything for you, you may ask for suggestions/how to improve/advice/etc!


In that case, what do you guys think of my WIP?







Also, Miharu, can you reccomend any good (preferably affordable! ) cosplay outfit shops? ;v;


----------



## Albuns (Oct 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> In that case, what do you guys think of my WIP?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks psychedelic~ that hand print seems out of place though, but I think it's just me. xD


----------



## Miharu (Oct 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> In that case, what do you guys think of my WIP?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh it's look pretty good so far!! The only thing I recommend changing is probably the soft look of the blood splatters! It's the soft pink splatter look o: I feel like it should be more sharp and maybe vary in size. Too much blood can overtake the signature itself too so be careful! XD But aside from that I really like the progress so far!! I can't wait to see it finished! c:


As for cosplay shops, I mainly order all of my cosplays from taobao.com ; v; It's a chinese website and you'll need an agent to purchase from there! It's kind of a confusing process. I normally only join group orders that my friends host since they know more about it! (Aside from there I normally either make some of my cosplays or have it commissioned from my friends) 

Aside from that I know a few friends of mine who have bought from cosplayfu.com! So maybe you can try that out! c: 

If anything I suggest commissioning from other cosplayers though, since you can definitely rely on them more and higher quality! XD


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

@Miharu
I might just make it since its simple and the fabric would be cheaper Lol


now I need to get contacts ;v;


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Of course!!!  Welcome to TP!! x] I'll add you to that roster in a bit!!!  Feel free to come and chat anytime, participate in the quests, and etc!! c:
> 
> If you have any questions please feel free to ask! (I do suggest reading the FAQ section in Jacob's post on the first page first though before asking! XD )


Thank you miharu nwn!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> @Miharu
> I might just make it since its simple and the fabric would be cheaper Lol
> 
> 
> now I need to get contacts ;v;


Yeahh!! You can do it!! XD

Ahhh you should order them soon!! ; v; Do you know where you'll be ordering them from? c:



Jetix said:


> Thank you miharu nwn!


You are very welcome!! Welcome to TP once again!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

Miharu why are you so cute
It's making me nervous
AHHHHHHH


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

hiii!!! i just changed my siggy + avatar. i had no idea what to choose so i just went with this


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yeahh!! You can do it!! XD
> 
> Ahhh you should order them soon!! ; v; Do you know where you'll be ordering them from? c:


Yup haha! I'm getting 2 pairs, a grey pair for Toko (Halloween parties and potentially con) and red for Sho (con and TBT halloweeeeen)
From pinkyparidise!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 12, 2015)

Omg almost 20000 wow


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Omg almost 20000 wow



Wow, I didn't even notice!


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Wow, I didn't even notice!



you mean 11000


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> you mean 11000



didn't notice 

sorry


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> you mean 11000



Oh yeah lol


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 12, 2015)

Hey guys, I am selling my ice cream collectible for cheap, only 1,650 TBT.

You can click the first link in my signature to view the thread


----------



## Araie (Oct 12, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Hey guys, I am selling my ice cream collectible for cheap, only 1,650 TBT.
> 
> You can click the first link in my signature to view the thread



Good luck on selling it Blackjack! I would buy it, but I of course, being me, I don't have enough..


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Hey guys, I am selling my ice cream collectible for cheap, only 1,650 TBT.
> 
> You can click the first link in my signature to view the thread



Can I buy it for 14 bells?
BARGAINING


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 12, 2015)

Araie said:


> Good luck on selling it Blackjack! I would buy it, but I of course, being me, I don't have enough..



Thanks 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Can I buy it for 14 bells?
> BARGAINING



Ill take that deal if along side those 14 bells you also give me 1,636 more


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Thanks
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





YOU WERE THE 11000 POSTER TOO
Argh


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 12, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> YOU WERE THE 11000 POSTER TOO
> Argh



Oh crap, I didn't even realize that!

MUAHAHAH!


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 12, 2015)

Geez! 11K posts?! OMG!!


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Oh crap, I didn't even realize that!
> 
> MUAHAHAH!



Stop rubbing it in xD


----------



## aericell (Oct 12, 2015)

LOL Sugarella, its like you have a rotating avi/sig combo. Everytime I come on its different, its really cute this time though


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> LOL Sugarella, its like you have a rotating avi/sig combo. Everytime I come on its different, its really cute this time though



Haha thanks! I think I'll keep this one for a while, and change it to something else every month or so~


----------



## Jacob (Oct 12, 2015)

Congrats on 11k guys omg 0 . 0 

I didn't even notice hahaha to busy doing homework!



Don't forget, there is still 1 cake left to buy in our shop if anyone is interested. ​


----------



## Miharu (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Miharu why are you so cute
> It's making me nervous
> AHHHHHHH


LOOOL It's all because of the make up hahaha xD Make-up does wonders



MayorEvvie said:


> Yup haha! I'm getting 2 pairs, a grey pair for Toko (Halloween parties and potentially con) and red for Sho (con and TBT halloweeeeen)
> From pinkyparidise!


OHHH SWEETTT!!!!! And nice!! I love pinkyparadise!~ <3 They have so many contacts to choose from ahaha!



Blackjack said:


> Oh crap, I didn't even realize that!
> 
> MUAHAHAH!


Omg LOL CONGRATS ON taking the 11k post ahahha!! 



aleshapie said:


> Geez! 11K posts?! OMG!!


YEAHHH!!!!! You guys are awesome!! ; v ; 



Jacob_lawall said:


> Congrats on 11k guys omg 0 . 0
> 
> I didn't even notice hahaha to busy doing homework!
> 
> ...


Yesss ; v; Congrats on 11k TP!! ; v ; 

Also don't forget, we have some quests that will be expiring in less than 2 hours!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 12, 2015)

Back from school, super stressed because art
How is everyone doing?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 12, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Back from school, super stressed because art
> How is everyone doing?



Welcome back!!  And aww!! How's your art going though? c: 

I'm doing great thanks!! How about you? x]


----------



## Jacob (Oct 12, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Back from school, super stressed because art
> How is everyone doing?



Doing well, just chilling and listening to music, hbu?

also no need to stress about art, art should be fun. Relax, put on a nice tune, and take your time


----------



## Albuns (Oct 12, 2015)

For some odd reason, I feel stressed. Like, my thoughts are actually pretty incoherent compared to what they normally are.


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 12, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> For some odd reason, I feel stressed. Like, my thoughts are actually pretty incoherent compared to what they normally are.



Did something happen? Friends? Family?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 12, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Did something happen? Friends? Family?



No, it may just be from overthinking something. I've been looking at different examples of eyes to try and come up with my own style of drawing them, so maybe that's it.


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 12, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> No, it may just be from overthinking something. I've been looking at different examples of eyes to try and come up with my own style of drawing them, so maybe that's it.



Ah, maybe you should take a break lol!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 12, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Ah, maybe you should take a break lol!



Sounds like a plan, think I'll go take a nap actually. Have a nice night!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 12, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Sounds like a plan, think I'll go take a nap actually. Have a nice night!



You too! Sleep tight


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Welcome back!!  And aww!! How's your art going though? c:
> 
> I'm doing great thanks!! How about you? x]



I wish i could say its going well -,- but its my own fault for procrastinating 
And im doin alright thanks!  just a bit worn out for workin without a break

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> Doing well, just chilling and listening to music, hbu?
> 
> also no need to stress about art, art should be fun. Relax, put on a nice tune, and take your time



Oh thats good, chillings nice 
Me relaxing was my downfall, its due in a week and a half and ive done just under half


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 12, 2015)

Anyone else gonna blow their TBT on red candies when they restock?


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 12, 2015)

Hello everyone, I'm taking a break from studying and seeing how the team's doing


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Anyone else gonna blow their TBT on red candies when they restock?



Oh you mean those things I can't afford? Nah.


----------



## himeki (Oct 13, 2015)

Ugh....I feel really ill today but I have to go to school


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Ugh....I feel really ill today but I have to go to school



Ah man, hang in there ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Hello everyone, I'm taking a break from studying and seeing how the team's doing



Hi! What are you studying =D


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 13, 2015)

Morning... Ugh, I can barely type, I am so tired -_-_-_-_-


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 13, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Hey guys, I am selling my ice cream collectible for cheap, only 1,650 TBT.
> 
> You can click the first link in my signature to view the thread



When it's down to 1.3-1.4k, I'll probably snag it, I've been wanted one since before the inflation.



aleshapie said:


> Geez! 11K posts?! OMG!!



This is more like a chat room than a forum really xD



Blackjack said:


> Anyone else gonna blow their TBT on red candies when they restock?



Yes!  I have tons of people that I know might like some free gifts   (They'll probably just get yellows though if I can help it LOL)


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 13, 2015)

I need to figure out what time they restock the candies, because I always miss it


----------



## himeki (Oct 13, 2015)

i need more bells rip


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i need more bells rip



Tell me about it


----------



## himeki (Oct 13, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Tell me about it



yes but im broke af.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 13, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I need to figure out what time they restock the candies, because I always miss it



*gasp* They're going to be restocking the candies?! When??? I'll probably end up missing it like last time though ;-;


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 13, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> *gasp* They're going to be restocking the candies?! When??? I'll probably end up missing it like last time though ;-;



Yellow candies are restocked randomly, and Red candies are going to be restocked this weekend.


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 13, 2015)

I am probably sitting on 7,000 TBT in collectibles, excluding non-tradeable collectibles 

Not bad for 2 months and 11 days


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> yes but im broke af.



1.3k ain't broke af, that's the most I've ever had at one moment
post post post, a lot of people don't realize you can earn tons from posting



Blackjack said:


> I am probably sitting on 7,000 TBT in collectibles, excluding non-tradeable collectibles
> 
> Not bad for 2 months and 11 days



o: aye!  good job! :3

I probably have 10k-20k TBT in collectibles, but in terms of investing, I probably only invested 2k or less in them all.  Before the inflation was bad, times were good


----------



## himeki (Oct 13, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> 1.3k ain't broke af, that's the most I've ever had at one moment
> post post post, a lot of people don't realize you can earn tons from posting
> 
> 
> ...



technically no, I owe 1.05k to an artist, and 200 of it to a GFX maker, so I only have about 100 :/


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> technically no, I owe 1.05k to an artist, and 200 of it to a GFX maker, so I only have about 100 :/



o.o darn.
I wonder.... xD Maybe someone should host a TBT lending shop, where you can borrow a certain amount of TBT for random restocks/stuff in exchange for collectibles/original amount + interest?  Idk if that would work, but you always see people complaining a lack of bells for restocks


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 13, 2015)

anyone looking for a popsicle??? i got another one but i bought it to sell rather high since im broke now >,<


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 13, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Yellow candies are restocked randomly, and Red candies are going to be restocked this weekend.



Oh, OK! I hope that the restock doesn't happen at like 3am my time like it did last time. I don't really do all-nighters anymore. I end up getting bored/tired af and end up accidentally falling asleep. I also like sleeping -w-


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 13, 2015)

Edit: Aaaaa double post


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 13, 2015)

Hiya peepers!!!! I'm baaaaaack!!!!!!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 13, 2015)

Oops LOL Can someone post something to prevent a post merge for me? Hahaha XD I was going to announce a mini update, but I rather have it on the next page XD (Also I'll be replying to everyone's messages after this! c: )


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oops LOL Can someone post something to prevent a post merge for me?



Done and done c:


----------



## Miharu (Oct 13, 2015)

✧ The Quest Roster has been updated! c: Please double check your Quest Rosters to make sure everything is added in! I'm pretty sure I've updated everything accordingly, but it never hurts to make sure! c:

✧ Quests #13, #15, #16, #17, #18, #19, #20 are now expired! 

✧ We have finally reached out goal of 10k+ tbt in the group donations!! Thank you so much everyone for donating!! Shout out to gravyplz for donating 1.3k tbt to TP and naekoya for donating 1.8k tbt!! We now currently have 11,114tbt in the group donation pool! The Popsicle Donation pool is now open up so any tbt we receive now will be split between the group donation pool and the popsicle donation pool UNLESS you state specifically which donation pool you'll like to donate to! c: We are still trying to earn more than 10k tbt in the Group donation pool since we don't know the exact price of the group add on, it's better to have more than less to be safe! Also a side note is that once we purchase a group add-on, any left over tbt in the group donation pool will be transferred over to the Popsicle Donation pool! :3

✧ The BIG Giveaway will be announced next week since I'll be having a lot more free time then! Please look forward to it and I'm super sorry for the delay! ; v; It'll be announced sometime Monday next week! The exact time and date will be determined as soon as possible! ​


----------



## aericell (Oct 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oops LOL Can someone post something to prevent a post merge for me? Hahaha XD I was going to announce a mini update, but I rather have it on the next page XD (Also I'll be replying to everyone's messages after this! c: )



Hi!
I'm late oops


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 13, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Hi!
> I'm late oops



Hey guys! nwn


----------



## Miharu (Oct 13, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Hello everyone, I'm taking a break from studying and seeing how the team's doing


HII!!!! How have you been?? <3 



SuperStar2361 said:


> *gasp* They're going to be restocking the candies?! When??? I'll probably end up missing it like last time though ;-;


Ahh I hope I don't miss it either ; v; Hahaha! I missed the last one too! OTL



Lucanosa said:


> o.o darn.
> I wonder.... xD Maybe someone should host a TBT lending shop, where you can borrow a certain amount of TBT for random restocks/stuff in exchange for collectibles/original amount + interest?  Idk if that would work, but you always see people complaining a lack of bells for restocks


That's actually a really good idea, but it'll probably only work with people who have over 10k tbt hahaha XD The only downside to it is trust. Since we don't know how long it'll take them to make that tbt back x: If it takes too long/forever I wouldn't think it'll be worth it haha



The Hidden Owl said:


> anyone looking for a popsicle??? i got another one but i bought it to sell rather high since im broke now >,<


Ohhh out of curiosity, how much are you selling it for? c: 



DaCoSim said:


> Hiya peepers!!!! I'm baaaaaack!!!!!!


DACOSIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WELCOME BACKKK!!! <3333 WE MISSED YOUUUU!!!! ; v; How have you been doing??



Aerate said:


> Done and done c:


Thank youu!!! 


happinessdelight said:


> Hi!
> I'm late oops


LOL No worries!! You killed the post glitch for us!! XD Thank you! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jetix said:


> Hey guys! nwn



Hey Jetix!!  How are you doing today? c:


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 13, 2015)

Hey everyone! :3


----------



## Miharu (Oct 13, 2015)

englishtrash said:


> Hey everyone! :3



Ayyeeeeee <333 How are you doing today?


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 13, 2015)

englishtrash said:


> Hey everyone! :3



Hi <3 What's up??


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ayyeeeeee <333 How are you doing today?



I'm doing good thanks! How was/is your day?



Aerate said:


> Hi <3 What's up??



Heya, And not much really, just browsing the general discusion fourms :3 How are you?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 13, 2015)

How is everyone doing today and what have you guys been up to? x] Did you guys all have a great weekend? :^)


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hey Jetix!!  How are you doing today? c:



Good thank you  How about you?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 13, 2015)

englishtrash said:


> I'm doing good thanks! How was/is your day?



That's great to hear!!! <3 And my day is just starting!! Mwuahahaha!~ I'm about to head out to Stockton with my boyfriend ahahaha!~ XD What are you up to today?~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jetix said:


> Good thank you  How about you?



That's great to hear!! I'm doing great as well! XD What are you up to today?~ c:


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> That's great to hear!!! <3 And my day is just starting!! Mwuahahaha!~ I'm about to head out to Stockton with my boyfriend ahahaha!~ XD What are you up to today?~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I've finished all my homework and stuff now, so probably just going to listen to music an browse the fourms for an hour or two before sleep


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> That's great to hear!!! <3 And my day is just starting!! Mwuahahaha!~ I'm about to head out to Stockton with my boyfriend ahahaha!~ XD What are you up to today?~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


THANK GOD my school exams finally ended today 
Also i dont want to be tomorrow T . T
BTW! That's great! Hope you have a good time ewe


----------



## Miharu (Oct 13, 2015)

englishtrash said:


> I've finished all my homework and stuff now, so probably just going to listen to music an browse the fourms for an hour or two before sleep



OHH!!! Nicee!!! I love the feeling of being released from homework :'D It's like "YESS FREE TIME" <3 Of course, unless you have a bunch of hw that can't be finished until laattee at night rip

Ohh!! What time is it over there? O: It's currently 12:26pm here!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 13, 2015)

Hellu all!
I'm ready to die tomorrow. (\[q u q]/)


----------



## Miharu (Oct 13, 2015)

Jetix said:


> THANK GOD my school exams finally ended today
> Also i dont want to be tomorrow T . T
> BTW! That's great! Hope you have a good time ewe



OHHH CONGRATS!!! That's great to hear!!! ; v; Exams are always so stressful ahhh!! I hope you did great on your exams!!! x] 
Awww!! How come? ; v ; 
Hahaha thank you!! I will! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Hellu all!
> I'm ready to die tomorrow. (\[q u q]/)



ALBYYYYYYYYYYYYY!~ AND AWWWW!!!! What's happening tomorrow?? XD


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 13, 2015)

englishtrash said:


> Heya, And not much really, just browsing the general discusion fourms :3 How are you?



Ah fair enough c: sounds fun haha

I'm good! Just woke up from a nap, it's like 1 AM XD

I've got this really terrible pain in my pelvic girdle(basically my hip joint) and I can barely walk ;u; I was actually late for my Zoology class today so I sprinted there like really fast for a long while XD must've been that. I'm essentially crippled now ;u;


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH!!! Nicee!!! I love the feeling of being released from homework :'D It's like "YESS FREE TIME" <3 Of course, unless you have a bunch of hw that can't be finished until laattee at night rip
> 
> Ohh!! What time is it over there? O: It's currently 12:26pm here!



Its 8:30pm here :3


----------



## Hatori (Oct 13, 2015)

Exciting stuff, Miharu! I do wonder what that will be!! will try to stay tuned as I've less of a workload next week, too! 

And hello, everyone!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH CONGRATS!!! That's great to hear!!! ; v; Exams are always so stressful ahhh!! I hope you did great on your exams!!! x]
> Awww!! How come? ; v ;
> Hahaha thank you!! I will!


Thank you! I Did good in my exams 
This is because in my school there's this dude who loves to play horribly the flute all day 24/7 also lets add he's very annoying


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 13, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> We can't?
> Darn, that's like one of the most important things in the other games!
> 
> OK, I think I am going to head off to sleep! Hopefully Miharu or Naekoya will hop on to say hey! Good night!





aleshapie said:


> WHAT?!?!





Miharu said:


> HII!!!! How have you been?? <3
> 
> 
> Ahh I hope I don't miss it either ; v; Hahaha! I missed the last one too! OTL
> ...



Hiya hun!!!!! Soooooo good to be back. Ugh, between being busy as all heck and STILL not being able to breathe worth crap, (and HHD.....) I have been very MIA. How are YOU?????


----------



## Albuns (Oct 13, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hiya hun!!!!! Soooooo good to be back. Ugh, between being busy as all heck and STILL not being able to breathe worth crap, (and HHD.....) I have been very MIA. How are YOU?????



Dacosiiiiim~!! Hello. c:


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohhh out of curiosity, how much are you selling it for? c:


Tbh, I have no idea... I'm literally broke atm so it would probably be on the higher end of the scale.


----------



## himeki (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi everyone! Just making some GFX, how are we all?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 13, 2015)

Jetix said:


> THANK GOD my school exams finally ended today
> Also i dont want to be tomorrow T . T
> BTW! That's great! Hope you have a good time ewe



Aaaaahhh I've had exams today, too! I don't have any tomorrow, but I do on Thursday and Friday. >_< I'm glad the one's I'm doing are just mocks and not the real thing, though. I hope you did well in your exams!


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 13, 2015)

UGH! I wanna join the raffle...but I only have 38 (now 39) posts....whaaaaaaaa


----------



## Miharu (Oct 13, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Ah fair enough c: sounds fun haha
> 
> I'm good! Just woke up from a nap, it's like 1 AM XD
> 
> I've got this really terrible pain in my pelvic girdle(basically my hip joint) and I can barely walk ;u; I was actually late for my Zoology class today so I sprinted there like really fast for a long while XD must've been that. I'm essentially crippled now ;u;


OMG LOL How long did you nap for? XD

AND AWW!!! ; __ ; I hope you feel better soon!!!



englishtrash said:


> Its 8:30pm here :3


OHH Not bad!! Hahaha XD I can hardly sleep early!! ;v ; Earliest I can sleep is 11pm ahahah! XD (Unless I'm napping, napping doesn't count ;D I can nap anytime ahahaha)



Hatori said:


> Exciting stuff, Miharu! I do wonder what that will be!! will try to stay tuned as I've less of a workload next week, too!
> 
> And hello, everyone!


YAYY!!! Glad to hear that!!! <3 And yeah ahaha I'll be doing a lot of editing so if I did it this week, it'll only be delayed and it'll be hard for me to keep track of everything ; v; 



Jetix said:


> Thank you! I Did good in my exams
> This is because in my school there's this dude who loves to play horribly the flute all day 24/7 also lets add he's very annoying


That's great to hear!!! 
Awww!!! ; __ ; Is it during music class? ; v ; 



DaCoSim said:


> Hiya hun!!!!! Soooooo good to be back. Ugh, between being busy as all heck and STILL not being able to breathe worth crap, (and HHD.....) I have been very MIA. How are YOU?????


I'M SO HAPPY YOU ARE BACKK <3333 And I bet!! ; __ ; I hope you get a break and more free time soon!! You deserve it!! <3

And I'm doing great!! I'm about to head out soon though, but I'll be lurking on my phone <3 



The Hidden Owl said:


> Tbh, I have no idea... I'm literally broke atm so it would probably be on the higher end of the scale.


OHH!! Got chaaa!~ Hahaha Good luck selling it!! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Hi everyone! Just making some GFX, how are we all?


Hi Evvie!!! <3 Ohhh which GFX are you working on?  And I'm doing great! Thanks for asking! How about you? <3



aleshapie said:


> UGH! I wanna join the raffle...but I only have 38 (now 39) posts....whaaaaaaaa


You can do it!!! <333 Also the raffle entries are closed since there are no raffle taking place atm! c:


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 13, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> We can't?
> Darn, that's like one of the most important things in the other games!
> 
> OK, I think I am going to head off to sleep! Hopefully Miharu or Naekoya will hop on to say hey! Good night!





aleshapie said:


> WHAT?!?!





Alby-Kun said:


> Dacosiiiiim~!! Hello. c:



Hiya Alby!!!!


----------



## Jacob (Oct 13, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I am probably sitting on 7,000 TBT in collectibles, excluding non-tradeable collectibles
> 
> Not bad for 2 months and 11 days


Woah nice!


DaCoSim said:


> Hiya hun!!!!! Soooooo good to be back. Ugh, between being busy as all heck and STILL not being able to breathe worth crap, (and HHD.....) I have been very MIA. How are YOU?????



DaCoSim! I've missed you!


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> O
> You can do it!!! <333 Also the raffle entries are closed since there are no raffle taking place atm! c:



It was in the update for today...? for the popsicle...?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 13, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> It was in the update for today...? for the popsicle...?



OHH!! You actually read the old "Big Update" section!! It's the "Mini Update" spoiler that has the new update in it! XD The dates that it's been updated is all on the spoiler! c: The "Big Update" hasn't been updated since 10/1! (I'll probably be getting rid of old updates so you guys don't get confused ; v; I keep them there in case someone's been inactive and when they come back, they'll be updated with the new changes)


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 13, 2015)

bummmmer... double downer dude...


----------



## Miharu (Oct 13, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> bummmmer... double downer dude...



Sorry for the confusion! ; v ; I just got rid of the old update spoilers to prevent any confusions again! c:


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> That's great to hear!!!
> Awww!!! ; __ ; Is it during music class? ; v ;


 Ahaha no its the whole school day ;_;


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 13, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I am probably sitting on 7,000 TBT in collectibles, excluding non-tradeable collectibles
> 
> Not bad for 2 months and 11 days



im like 45k in collectibles but im broke in tbt lmao


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 13, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> We can't?
> Darn, that's like one of the most important things in the other games!
> 
> OK, I think I am going to head off to sleep! Hopefully Miharu or Naekoya will hop on to say hey! Good night!





aleshapie said:


> WHAT?!?!





Jacob_lawall said:


> Woah nice!
> 
> 
> DaCoSim! I've missed you!



Jacob!!!!!!! Hiya hun!!!!! I've missed you guys too!!!! Jacob, I LUV your golden axe pixel!!!! Here is the one I submitted


----------



## Miharu (Oct 13, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Ahaha no its the whole school day ;_;


:') RIP Jetix... LOL jk!!! Ahh I'm sorry to hear that! ; __ ; I hope you can somehow escape!!! orrr grab a pokeball and throw it at him and capture him and keep him in the pokeball forever!! Mwuahahaha XD 



The Hidden Owl said:


> im like 45k in collectibles but im broke in tbt lmao


Omggggg that's a lot!!! XD 



DaCoSim said:


> Jacob!!!!!!! Hiya hun!!!!! I've missed you guys too!!!! Jacob, I LUV your golden axe pixel!!!! Here is the one I submitted


THAT'S SO CUTEEE!! Great job!!! >//v/<


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 13, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Jacob!!!!!!! Hiya hun!!!!! I've missed you guys too!!!! Jacob, I LUV your golden axe pixel!!!! Here is the one I submitted



That's pretty good! What did y'all submit for the collectible contest??

Here's mine o.o


----------



## himeki (Oct 13, 2015)

i think this is my best yet


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 13, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> That's pretty good! What did y'all submit for the collectible contest??
> 
> Here's mine o.o
> 
> View attachment 152568View attachment 152569



Heeeeey! Looks like mine...but better...lol


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 13, 2015)

Here are my runners up.

Couldn't do this one cuz they wouldn't allow animated ones.


Spoiler



http://piskel-imgstore-b.appspot.com/img/a0e73fbd-71d2-11e5-8171-4b44f10b834e.gif



And my other runner up:



Spoiler:  Jack o lantern glow wand


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 13, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Here are my runners up.
> 
> Couldn't do this one cuz they wouldn't allow animated ones.
> 
> ...


Very nice!!





aleshapie said:


> Heeeeey! Looks like mine...but better...lol



Ahh I'm sure your's is fantastic!


----------



## Taj (Oct 13, 2015)

This guy is supposed to be doing science homework.







































But he dgaf


----------



## Albuns (Oct 13, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Here are my runners up.
> 
> Couldn't do this one cuz they wouldn't allow animated ones.
> 
> ...



Ooh~ that wand looks cute! :3


----------



## Jacob (Oct 13, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Jacob!!!!!!! Hiya hun!!!!! I've missed you guys too!!!! Jacob, I LUV your golden axe pixel!!!! Here is the one I submitted



Thank you so much <3333 urs is amazing 0.o
very cute

as long as we r sharing our idea, and for those who haven't seen it, here is mine


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ✧ The BIG Giveaway will be announced next week since I'll be having a lot more free time then! Please look forward to it and I'm super sorry for the delay! ; v; It'll be announced sometime Monday next week! The exact time and date will be determined as soon as possible!



AAAAAAAHHHHH HYPE!!! please have popsicle collectible as a prize


----------



## himeki (Oct 13, 2015)

Anyone want a GFX sig? I'm bored haha.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Anyone want a GFX sig? I'm bored haha.



I think I commissioned you one like a month ago. xD


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 13, 2015)

neester14 said:


> This guy is supposed to be doing science homework.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MY NEESTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HI hun!!!!!!!!


----------



## himeki (Oct 13, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I think I commissioned you one like a month ago. xD



uhr yeah. with no freaking details, plus that shop is closed.


----------



## Hatori (Oct 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YAYY!!! Glad to hear that!!! <3 And yeah ahaha I'll be doing a lot of editing so if I did it this week, it'll only be delayed and it'll be hard for me to keep track of everything ; v;



/im so late

Yeah! I just finished a paper so I'm totally ready to take a break now! xD
Ahh yeah, just make sure you give yourself some breaks, too! Don't overwork yourself ><


----------



## Albuns (Oct 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> uhr yeah. with no freaking details, plus that shop is closed.



What do you mean? I filled out the sheet thingy. D:


----------



## Taj (Oct 13, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> MY NEESTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HI hun!!!!!!!!



Hola! Just tired I got ardrey art ya happy now?

I know I'm kinda mini modding here but kinda lay off on the drama please


----------



## himeki (Oct 13, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> What do you mean? I filled out the sheet thingy. D:



yeah, with "you pick font! you pick theme! you pick background!"


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 13, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> We can't?
> Darn, that's like one of the most important things in the other games!
> 
> OK, I think I am going to head off to sleep! Hopefully Miharu or Naekoya will hop on to say hey! Good night!





aleshapie said:


> WHAT?!?!





neester14 said:


> Hola! Just tired I got ardrey art ya happy now?
> 
> I know I'm kinda mini modding here but kinda lay off on the drama please



I know!!!!! I LUV it!!!!!!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> yeah, with "you pick font! you pick theme! you pick background!"



Oh... *cough* I only asked you the pick the font though, I'm pretty sure I chose the theme. And the form didn't have the option for a background if I remember correctly.


----------



## himeki (Oct 13, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Oh... *cough* I only asked you the pick the font though, I'm pretty sure I chose the theme. And the form didn't have the option for a background if I remember correctly.



nope. it was 90% you pick. anyway, im done talking


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 13, 2015)

Why do these keep quoting from other things???? I did NOT multiquote anything!!!


----------



## Taj (Oct 13, 2015)

Guys. Drama. Na-da


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OMG LOL How long did you nap for? XD
> 
> AND AWW!!! ; __ ; I hope you feel better soon!!!



Like 2 hours lmao, not much but hey, better than nothing XD

Thank youuu ;u; I hope so too c:


----------



## Miharu (Oct 13, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> That's pretty good! What did y'all submit for the collectible contest??
> 
> Here's mine o.o
> 
> View attachment 152568View attachment 152569



Ohh I'm not sure if I'll be entering the collectible contest ahahah! XD

AND NICEEEE!~ XD that's so cute!



MayorEvvie said:


> i think this is my best yet


OHH Nice job! c: 



DaCoSim said:


> Here are my runners up.
> 
> Couldn't do this one cuz they wouldn't allow animated ones.
> 
> ...


Ahhh they both looks so cute!! I love the Jack o lantern glow wand!! That's creative!! <3



neester14 said:


> This guy is supposed to be doing science homework.
> 
> But he dgaf


LOL Aww when is it due?



SuperStar2361 said:


> AAAAAAAHHHHH HYPE!!! please have popsicle collectible as a prize


Hahahaha! We might ;D 



Hatori said:


> /im so late
> 
> Yeah! I just finished a paper so I'm totally ready to take a break now! xD
> Ahh yeah, just make sure you give yourself some breaks, too! Don't overwork yourself ><


Hahhaa no worries!! XD

OH NICE!! Breaks are always so nice ahahha!! And I will!! ;v ; Thanks for worrying!! <3



DaCoSim said:


> Why do these keep quoting from other things???? I did NOT multiquote anything!!!


I noticed that too!! D: It might be a glitch ; __ ;



Aerate said:


> Like 2 hours lmao, not much but hey, better than nothing XD
> 
> Thank youuu ;u; I hope so too c:


Definitely better than nothing!! Hahaha XD Try to get some more sleep if you can!! ; c; 



Guys please remember to keep this thread positive and nice c: There's always a way to word your words nicely. Thanks! <3​


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 13, 2015)

It must be a glitch. Ugh that's annoying.


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 13, 2015)

Good evening guys! What's everyone up to?


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 13, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Good evening guys! What's everyone up to?



Hiya Lily! Been making pixels. What you up to?


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 13, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hiya Lily! Been making pixels. What you up to?





Ah nice! I have been doing nothing really lol. I have to study for this stupid PSAT stuff for school. Better get on that soon.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 13, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Ah nice! I have been doing nothing really lol. I have to study for this stupid PSAT stuff for school. Better get on that soon.



Hellu Lily! I feel ya on the PSATs thing. Luckily, I heard it doesn't count towards your grade.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 13, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Ah nice! I have been doing nothing really lol. I have to study for this stupid PSAT stuff for school. Better get on that soon.



Hey Lily <3 oh yea isn't that tomorrow? Another friend of mine is studying really hard for it; good luck! ;u;


----------



## jiny (Oct 13, 2015)

hi I am back from school


But I have HOMEWORK


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 13, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hellu Lily! I feel ya on the PSATs thing. Luckily, I heard it doesn't count towards your grade.



Yeah it didn't count, so I am not very nervous about it, but at the same time it shows where you may stand on the SAT.


Aerate said:


> Hey Lily <3 oh yea isn't that tomorrow? Another friend of mine is studying really hard for it; good luck! ;u;



Ah thanks! Yeah it's tomorrow, and I have yet to pick it up and look at the booklet haha! Procrastiation, procrastination...


----------



## Hatori (Oct 13, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> hi I am back from school
> 
> 
> But I have HOMEWORK



Hi there, welcome back!


@MissLily123, ahhh I hate those SATs! Good luck, though! ^^ You can do ittt!


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HII!!!! How have you been?? <3


I've been somewhat stressful with schoolwork and stuff but I'm holding out! : )



Aerate said:


> Hi! What are you studying =D


Practice test for PSAT, my brain's been so fried from the text ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -



MissLily123 said:


> Yeah it didn't count, so I am not very nervous about it, but at the same time it shows where you may stand on the SAT.
> 
> 
> Ah thanks! Yeah it's tomorrow, and I have yet to pick it up and look at the booklet haha! Procrastiation, procrastination...



I'm studying for that too! o: It also doesn't count for us this year (not until next year) but I'm still pretty nervous about it...the practice test made me feel dumber ;;


----------



## roseflower (Oct 13, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I've been somewhat stressful with schoolwork and stuff but I'm holding out! : )
> 
> 
> Practice test for PSAT, my brain's been so fried from the text ;u;
> ...



Aww keep at it, I?m sure you?ll do well until next year, don?t stress too much


----------



## duckvely (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi ^^ Thanks Miharu for adding me to Popsicles in Freezing!


----------



## aericell (Oct 13, 2015)

Good luck to those of you taking the PSAT tomorrow! It isn't too bad though so I'm sure you'll do fine


----------



## Albuns (Oct 13, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Good luck to those of you taking the PSAT tomorrow! It isn't too bad though so I'm sure you'll do fine



What was it like when you took it? o:


----------



## aericell (Oct 13, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> What was it like when you took it? o:



Oh right! I believe they changed the test since I took it. It was easy though. The scoring was kind of confusing so the first time I took it I lost quite a few points. If the point system is still the same, just try not to make wild guesses cause you get marked down for them if they're wrong


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 13, 2015)

Thought I'd share my collectible for the contest


----------



## aericell (Oct 13, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Thought I'd share my collectible for the contest
> 
> View attachment 152595View attachment 152596



I like it! Good luck in the contest  Ahh I wish I knew how to make one


----------



## Albuns (Oct 13, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Oh right! I believe they changed the test since I took it. It was easy though. The scoring was kind of confusing so the first time I took it I lost quite a few points. If the point system is still the same, just try not to make wild guesses cause you get marked down for them if they're wrong



Yep, I think it gets changed every year actually. And all I have to do is make educated guesses when I don't know something? Alright, seems easy enough. Thanks for the info, Happy!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 13, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> I like it! Good luck in the contest  Ahh I wish I knew how to make one



Thanks, all I used was paint.net (an advanced version of MS Paint). Just gotta zoom in all the way and go to town


----------



## aericell (Oct 13, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Thanks, all I used was paint.net (an advanced version of MS Paint). Just gotta zoom in all the way and go to town



Ooh, sadly I don't have a computer to download programs on.. My fam's laptop got a virus so all I use is a chromebook from school


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 13, 2015)

May I join Popsicles in freezing?


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 13, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> May I join Popsicles in freezing?



Of course! Welcome!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 13, 2015)

Yay!! Thank you


----------



## jiny (Oct 13, 2015)

homework had me dying..

fractions are the worst!


----------



## roseflower (Oct 13, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> May I join Popsicles in freezing?



Welcome to Team Popsicle! c:


----------



## Albuns (Oct 13, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Yay!! Thank you



Welcome to Team Popsicle~!


----------



## roseflower (Oct 13, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> Hi ^^ Thanks Miharu for adding me to Popsicles in Freezing!



Welcome here duckyluv


----------



## duckvely (Oct 13, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Welcome here duckyluv



thank you


----------



## roseflower (Oct 13, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> homework had me dying..
> 
> fractions are the worst!



Keep at it, you can do it >w<


----------



## Jacob (Oct 13, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> May I join Popsicles in freezing?



Yes, I will have Miharu add you when she gets back 

Welcome to Team Popsicle!


----------



## roseflower (Oct 13, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Yes, I will have Miharu add you when she gets back
> 
> Welcome to Team Popsicle!



Hi Jacob, ugh your sig scares me ahaha XD


----------



## aericell (Oct 13, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Yay!! Thank you



welcome fellow kpopper


----------



## jiny (Oct 13, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Keep at it, you can do it >w<



well i got help from my mom so all done! >u<


----------



## roseflower (Oct 13, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> well i got help from my mom so all done! >u<



That`s great, hooray for your mom


----------



## Jacob (Oct 13, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi Jacob, ugh your sig scares me ahaha XD



Good! Halloween is coming


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Good! Halloween is coming



On account of my height and deep voice, everyone thinks I'm older than I am and give me a singular tootsie roll. Can't even eat en; braces.


----------



## Llust (Oct 13, 2015)

my god ;n;
the principal thought i was some lost kid in my highschool bc im so short compared to everyone else and apparently i have a baby face? so he made a huge scene about it until he realized that im actually a student there. that was so embarrassing .////.


----------



## aericell (Oct 13, 2015)

mimihime said:


> my god ;n;
> the principal thought i was some lost kid in my highschool bc im so short compared to everyone else and apparently i have a baby face? so he made a huge scene about it until he realized that im actually a student there. that was so embarrassing .////.



haha that's never happened to me but it reminds me of the time I went to my old middle school a couple months ago and the staff kept thinking I was a student.. its been 4 years..


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 13, 2015)

mimihime said:


> my god ;n;
> the principal thought i was some lost kid in my highschool bc im so short compared to everyone else and apparently i have a baby face? so he made a huge scene about it until he realized that im actually a student there. that was so embarrassing .////.



Hiii! Didn't know you were in TP ;u;

But that sucks ): the principal shouldn't have just judged based on that .-.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 14, 2015)

Hey Everyone! been offline even more now......because personal reasons lol


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 14, 2015)

Good evening luvs  just got home from work. My lungs sound like crap so I took meds that may knock me out in an hour or so. How's everyone doing tonight?


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 14, 2015)

Night guys!

Gotta go to school in the morning -_-

Can't wait to guess whats in the jar for the event!


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 14, 2015)

We almost got knocked off to the second page in the basement!

No worries though...I saved us! 

Lololol


----------



## himeki (Oct 14, 2015)

why is this not stickied yet? :OOOOOO


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 14, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Good evening luvs  just got home from work. My lungs sound like crap so I took meds that may knock me out in an hour or so. How's everyone doing tonight?



Jesus that sucks ): feel better!!

My day's okay, just relaxing in the shower haha. Classes are gonna suck today :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> why is this not stickied yet? :OOOOOO



Because usually only official/generalized threads are usually stickied.


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 14, 2015)

We are just so active, we don't need no stickies!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 14, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> We are just so active, we don't need no stickies!



Hahah yea that's true too XD

So what's everyone up to? C:


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 14, 2015)

...hmm about 5'6"... Well probably less after lotsa neck surgeries... Lol


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 14, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> ...hmm about 5'6"... Well probably less after lotsa neck surgeries... Lol



Ha!!!!!! Morning all!!!! Geez those meds worked really well last night! Prob going to go bk to sleep though after I get my little guy in the bus.

Just a little morning cuteness.


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 14, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ha!!!!!! Morning all!!!! Geez those meds worked really well last night! Prob going to go bk to sleep though after I get my little guy in the bus.
> 
> Just a little morning cuteness. View attachment 152630



Haha, your dog is cute!

Morning everyone! I am still selling my Ice cream swirl collectible, so If anyone is interested, you can click the first link in my signature


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 14, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> May I join Popsicles in freezing?



Welcome to the team! 



DaCoSim said:


> Ha!!!!!! Morning all!!!! Geez those meds worked really well last night! Prob going to go bk to sleep though after I get my little guy in the bus.
> 
> Just a little morning cuteness. > ;`W`; >



Definitely a cutie!  c:



Blackjack said:


> Haha, your dog is cute!
> 
> Morning everyone! I am still selling my Ice cream swirl collectible, so If anyone is interested, you can click the first link in my signature



Good morning everyone!  And still stalking that because cheap swirls can't be beat


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 14, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Haha, your dog is cute!
> 
> Morning everyone! I am still selling my Ice cream swirl collectible, so If anyone is interested, you can click the first link in my signature



But...but... its not a popsicle... whaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## Albuns (Oct 14, 2015)

Please kill me now.


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 14, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> And still stalking that because cheap swirls can't be beat



I can't lower the price anymore or I will lose TBT on it. Good luck!

I have entered my guess into the Jar counting contest. Good luck to all TP members who enter!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 14, 2015)

Woo, just sold a Peach and made 300 TBT profit


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 14, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Woo, just sold a Peach and made 300 TBT profit



Nice! About 6 months ago, peaches went for 3500+ ... The TBT market is just crazy!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 14, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Nice! About 6 months ago, peaches went for 3500+ ... The TBT market is just crazy!



Yeah, best to invest early in new collectibles that come out, because they could be worth mad money in the future


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 14, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Yeah, best to invest early in new collectibles that come out, because they could be worth mad money in the future



It went down in value...significantly.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 14, 2015)

i hate to do this but could i borrow 200 tbt from someone??? there is an art auction and i need to win it >///< i will pay you back with interest!!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 14, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> i hate to do this but could i borrow 200 tbt from someone??? there is an art auction and i need to win it >///< i will pay you back with interest!!



Sent 

I'll hold you to it!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 14, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Sent
> 
> I'll hold you to it!


AHHHH THANK YOU SOOO MUCH!!! >v<bbbbbb


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 14, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> AHHHH THANK YOU SOOO MUCH!!! >v<bbbbbb



Good luck


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 14, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> It went down in value...significantly.



XD yeah, you also have to take into consideration ones like popsicles/swirls.

They used to be 200-300 per, inflated to 2k-3k per, and are down to 1.5k-2k per.

It really depends on rarity, supply, and demand.


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 14, 2015)

Hey everyone, How is/was your day ? :3


----------



## Albuns (Oct 14, 2015)

englishtrash said:


> Hey everyone, How is/was your day ? :3



Hello~ my day was grueling. I feel brain-dead after having to sit for 4 hours straight in order to take the PSATs. T . T


----------



## Miharu (Oct 14, 2015)

Good afternoon everyone!! <3 How are you guys all doing today? c: 

Also oh gosh ahaha my boyfriend and his friends has gotten me back into Yu Gi Oh ; v ; I'm not slightly addicted to playing Yu Gi Oh again oh boy ahahaha!! XD


----------



## himeki (Oct 14, 2015)

EEEK I NEED TO ORDER MY COSPLAY PIECES!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 14, 2015)

@Kawaii Cupcakes

WELCOME TO TPP!!!!! DDD I just added you to the freezings list!!! Feel free to come chat anytime, participate in quests, etc!! <333 I'm happy to have you here! c:

@MayorEvvie
OH NO!!! ; __ ; I hope they get here on time for you!!!


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hello~ my day was grueling. I feel brain-dead after having to sit for 4 hours straight in order to take the PSATs. T . T



That's what I have to do for my end of year exams. I sit for 4 dreaded hours doing a test.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 14, 2015)

Just got Windows 10 for my pc and it somehow made Firefox's display seems smaller. Anyone know how I can change that?


----------



## roseflower (Oct 14, 2015)

Hello everyone<3 How are you doing?
 I?m trying to think about guessing the amount of candy corn, that?ll be a wild guess ahahaT.T

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Just got Windows 10 for my pc and it somehow made Firefox's display seems smaller. Anyone know how I can change that?



Hi Alby, I don`t have Windows 10, but maybe there?s someting in the browser settings?


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

I made my entry for the candy corn contest


----------



## Albuns (Oct 14, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hello everyone<3 How are you doing?
> I?m trying to think about guessing the amount of candy corn, that?ll be a wild guess ahahaT.T
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I'll try and look. Thanks!


----------



## himeki (Oct 14, 2015)

AHHHH JINT-SAMA DREW KEIT!!!


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 14, 2015)

I just love jint's style!!


----------



## roseflower (Oct 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> AHHHH JINT-SAMA DREW KEIT!!!
> View attachment 152674



Aww it?s so cute c:


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 14, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hello~ my day was grueling. I feel brain-dead after having to sit for 4 hours straight in order to take the PSATs. T . T



SAME OML

My brain is fried, just taking it easy now. luckily not much HW =u=


----------



## Albuns (Oct 14, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> SAME OML
> 
> My brain is fried, just taking it easy now. luckily not much HW =u=



Three cheers to that! xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> SAME OML
> 
> My brain is fried, just taking it easy now. luckily not much HW =u=



Three cheers to that! xD


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 14, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hello~ my day was grueling. I feel brain-dead after having to sit for 4 hours straight in order to take the PSATs. T . T



We just had our PSAT's too, but we had to pay for them. I didn't pay in time


----------



## Albuns (Oct 14, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> We just had our PSAT's too, but we had to pay for them. I didn't pay in time



Really? o.o Mine was free.


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 14, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Really? o.o Mine was free.



Lucky you. Ours was $20


----------



## Albuns (Oct 14, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Lucky you. Ours was $20



I heard the actual SATs were $50. I think that's pretty ludicrous for a test.


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

o.o 

hello guys!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 14, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> o.o
> 
> hello guys!



Hey sugar, whats up?


----------



## himeki (Oct 14, 2015)

Ok, found a freebie coupon for pinkyparidise From a YouTube channel, so now I need to double check that the order is fine! m.n


----------



## Miharu (Oct 14, 2015)

Ahhh thanks for all the votes before everyone!! ;v ; I've finally decided on who I'll be cosplaying as for the Deceitful Disguise Contest!! I'll be entering my Yoshino Cosplay!! (First I need to get a new recent photo c: )!~ I'll be choosing Yoshino because I actually did work hard on her, even if I didn't make it all myself, it's a cosplay I'm really proud of! Especially the boot covers omfg ahahaha! Also since this contest is more about the costume than the photo, Yoshino will have a better chance at being chosen since her costume is really complex! <3 

Here's how the character looks! Yoshino from Date A Live


Spoiler: Yoshino Reference












Here's a past photo from a photo shoot I did as Yoshino with my best friends as Kurumi and Tohka!


Spoiler: Group Cosplay!










​


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 14, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhh thanks for all the votes before everyone!! ;v ; I've finally decided on who I'll be cosplaying as for the Deceitful Disguise Contest!! I'll be entering my Yoshino Cosplay!! (First I need to get a new recent photo c: )!~ I'll be choosing Yoshino because I actually did work hard on her, even if I didn't make it all myself, it's a cosplay I'm really proud of! Especially the boot covers omfg ahahaha! Also since this contest is more about the costume than the photo, Yoshino will have a better chance at being chosen since her costume is really complex! <3
> 
> Here's how the character looks! Yoshino from Date A Live
> 
> ...


Looking good ;D


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 14, 2015)

Oh wow that's some pretty nice cosplay
I'm not familiar with date a live, is it an anime forgive me


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 14, 2015)

dont you hate it when you find the perfect adopt and you get the highest bid and then after its over someone makes a deal with the person to buy it rlc

im literally depressed he was so perfect >,-,<


----------



## aericell (Oct 14, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> dont you hate it when you find the perfect adopt and you get the highest bid and then after its over someone makes a deal with the person to buy it rlc
> 
> im literally depressed he was so perfect >,-,<



aww! hopefully another one pops up


----------



## Miharu (Oct 14, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Looking good ;D


Thanks! >//v//<b



Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Oh wow that's some pretty nice cosplay
> I'm not familiar with date a live, is it an anime forgive me


Haha thank you! >//v//< And omg no worries!! Hahaha XD And yeah, it's an anime!!  



The Hidden Owl said:


> dont you hate it when you find the perfect adopt and you get the highest bid and then after its over someone makes a deal with the person to buy it rlc
> 
> im literally depressed he was so perfect >,-,<


Aww!! ; __ ; I hope you find a similar adopt soon!! And I completely understand, but money is definitely more important than tbt ;v ;


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 14, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> dont you hate it when you find the perfect adopt and you get the highest bid and then after its over someone makes a deal with the person to buy it rlc
> 
> im literally depressed he was so perfect >,-,<



Sorry man, you'll get 'em next time!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 14, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Good afternoon everyone!! <3 How are you guys all doing today? c:
> 
> Also oh gosh ahaha my boyfriend and his friends has gotten me back into Yu Gi Oh ; v ; I'm not slightly addicted to playing Yu Gi Oh again oh boy ahahaha!! XD



Ah I used to play Yu-gi-oh all the time!  xD Good times!



Miharu said:


> Ahhh thanks for all the votes before everyone!! ;v ; I've finally decided on who I'll be cosplaying as for the Deceitful Disguise Contest!! I'll be entering my Yoshino Cosplay!! (First I need to get a new recent photo c: )!~ I'll be choosing Yoshino because I actually did work hard on her, even if I didn't make it all myself, it's a cosplay I'm really proud of! Especially the boot covers omfg ahahaha! Also since this contest is more about the costume than the photo, Yoshino will have a better chance at being chosen since her costume is really complex! <3
> 
> Here's how the character looks! Yoshino from Date A Live
> 
> ...



Awesome!!! I love it!


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> dont you hate it when you find the perfect adopt and you get the highest bid and then *after its over* someone makes a deal with the person to buy it rlc
> 
> im literally depressed he was so perfect >,-,<




Correct me if I'm wrong but,
Isn't it against the rules to bid after the auction's over?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

Miharu, girl, just because you wear makeup doesn't mean you ain't pretty without it! >:C

Let the inner beauty free!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 14, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Ah I used to play Yu-gi-oh all the time!  xD Good times!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!!! I love it!


YESS!! Hahaha I just got back into Yu Gi Oh and oh boy it's changed A LOT! xD There's a lot of new cards such as XYZ cards, etc!! With effects that would make you cry if you don't have one of the newer decks :'D

I finally decided to go with having a Fluffal deck!! <3 They are so cute!! Hahaha

Ahhh thank you!! I'm happy you do!! ;//v//;



Sparro said:


> Miharu, girl, just because you wear makeup doesn't mean you ain't pretty without it! >:C
> 
> Let the inner beauty free!


Ahhh slfjdslkfjs ahahaha sorry XD I feel less confident of my looks without cosplay make up x: More confident with make up on hahaha! (I only wear make up when I cosplay though xD I rarely wear it otherwise since I'm lazy xD). I'm slowly getting more confident of my natural look though since I've been taking better care of my skin ; v; slowly... ; v ;  I used to have REALLY bad acne x__x


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YESS!! Hahaha I just got back into Yu Gi Oh and oh boy it's changed A LOT! xD There's a lot of new cards such as XYZ cards, etc!! With effects that would make you cry if you don't have one of the newer decks :'D
> 
> I finally decided to go with having a Fluffal deck!! <3 They are so cute!! Hahaha
> 
> ...



I have dry skin and exzima, and I get rashes from wind easily. My nose is covered in one side XD


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 15, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but,
> Isn't it against the rules to bid after the auction's over?



That's what I thought, but I guess she already suggested that she could do rlc... but hopefully she will do one similar.

omg he even had an post-op patch

GAH I need to get over it


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 15, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> That's what I thought, but I guess she already suggested that she could do rlc... but hopefully she will do one similar.
> 
> omg he even had an post-op patch
> 
> GAH I need to get over it



It's ok to mourn the loss. Do you need to talk about it?

Lol. He was pretty dern cute! I like the other little guy better tho. Jint has the most awesome art!


----------



## cinny (Oct 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhh thanks for all the votes before everyone!! ;v ; I've finally decided on who I'll be cosplaying as for the Deceitful Disguise Contest!! I'll be entering my Yoshino Cosplay!! (First I need to get a new recent photo c: )!~ I'll be choosing Yoshino because I actually did work hard on her, even if I didn't make it all myself, it's a cosplay I'm really proud of! Especially the boot covers omfg ahahaha! Also since this contest is more about the costume than the photo, Yoshino will have a better chance at being chosen since her costume is really complex! <3
> 
> Here's how the character looks! Yoshino from Date A Live
> 
> ...



OMG YALL ARE SO CUTE. ESP U, I want to hug you.
I really want to cosplay but the conventions in vegas are so meh ;; plus my creativity is gone.
I told my bf that one day I will visit him in nyc just for the anime conventions or pax LOL.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi guys! Had school today ;u; it was tiring D:


----------



## cinny (Oct 15, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Hi guys! Had school today ;u; it was tiring D:



Hi cutie!! It's ok, almost the weekend <3


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 15, 2015)

cinny said:


> Hi cutie!! It's ok, almost the weekend <3



Hey sweetheart <3 and yeah, it's right here xD Thankfully I don't have to go to school more than once a week xD so I have the days off starting tomorrow c:


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 15, 2015)

Morning guys!

Have any of you managed to snag a candy from the shop yet? If so, when do they restock?

I always miss it XP



Woo! Got another popsicle


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 15, 2015)

3 hours without a post!

UNACCEPTABLE!!! :3


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 15, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Morning guys!
> 
> Have any of you managed to snag a candy from the shop yet? If so, when do they restock?
> 
> ...



I know as much as you do xD

And that's awesome! I still haven't managed to get even one popsicle #poor XD


My iPhone 4 is being such a ***** ughhhh Safari is such a pain.


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 15, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I know as much as you do xD
> 
> And that's awesome! I still haven't managed to get even one popsicle #poor XD
> 
> ...



Yup, I feel your pain, I have an iPhone 4 as well -_-


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 15, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> It's ok to mourn the loss. Do you need to talk about it?
> 
> Lol. He was pretty dern cute! I like the other little guy better tho. Jint has the most awesome art!



ahh its all good. xD its just art anyways. plus she said she would do one for me omggggg


----------



## roseflower (Oct 15, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Morning guys!
> 
> Have any of you managed to snag a candy from the shop yet? If so, when do they restock?
> 
> ...



Wow, congrats on your third popsicle!!!
I?m still dreaming of a popsicle XD


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 15, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Wow, congrats on your third popsicle!!!
> I?m still dreaming of a popsicle XD



Yeah, they aren't easy to get. I got lucky


----------



## himeki (Oct 15, 2015)

...I think I broke my little toe...


----------



## roseflower (Oct 15, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ...I think I broke my little toe...


Ouch, how did it happen? I hope it gets better soon, that must hurt.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 15, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ...I think I broke my little toe...



Pinky toe injuries suck ;u;


----------



## himeki (Oct 15, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Ouch, how did it happen? I hope it gets better soon, that must hurt.



I was going downstairs to get breakfast at 6:45, and I hadn't turned any lights on yet. I ended up slipping on my stairs (damn you, blazer!) and the gap inbetween my two toes had a chair leg slammed in :/ Painful as hell, but no PE for a few weeks! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aerate said:


> Pinky toe injuries suck ;u;



yes what even is the point in toes?


----------



## roseflower (Oct 15, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I was going downstairs to get breakfast at 6:45, and I hadn't turned any lights on yet. I ended up slipping on my stairs (damn you, blazer!) and the gap inbetween my two toes had a chair leg slammed in :/ Painful as hell, but no PE for a few weeks!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ouchi, but yay no PE XD


----------



## himeki (Oct 15, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Ouchi, but yay no PE XD



It gets better-I'm missing cheerleading!


peh, still trying to deicde on contacts


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YESS!! Hahaha I just got back into Yu Gi Oh and oh boy it's changed A LOT! xD There's a lot of new cards such as XYZ cards, etc!! With effects that would make you cry if you don't have one of the newer decks :'D
> 
> I finally decided to go with having a Fluffal deck!! <3 They are so cute!! Hahaha
> 
> ...



Really?!  XD I haven't heard of the XYZ ahh looks like I got some things to look up soon!~



Blackjack said:


> Morning guys!
> 
> Have any of you managed to snag a candy from the shop yet? If so, when do they restock?
> 
> ...



Congrats!  And I know the time of restocks~ :3 I posted a riddle in collectible/restocks thread with it in it



MayorEvvie said:


> I was going downstairs to get breakfast at 6:45, and I hadn't turned any lights on yet. I ended up slipping on my stairs (damn you, blazer!) and the gap inbetween my two toes had a chair leg slammed in :/ Painful as hell, but no PE for a few weeks!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



they're there to stub them that's why


----------



## Miharu (Oct 15, 2015)

Hahahaha I was playing Yu Gi Oh online and omfg xD This guy kept calling me a "noob", "scumbag", etc. LOL It was so funny because I wasn't even talking or saying anything to him ahahaha xD He ended up surrendering the game because I was about to whoop his butt ahahaha! XD





cinny said:


> OMG YALL ARE SO CUTE. ESP U, I want to hug you.
> I really want to cosplay but the conventions in vegas are so meh ;; plus my creativity is gone.
> I told my bf that one day I will visit him in nyc just for the anime conventions or pax LOL.


AHH thank youuu ;//v//;
YOU SHOULD!!! Cosplaying is so much fun!! Just really expensive x: 
OMG YES AHAHAHHA!!! XD Or go to LA for the cons down there XD



Blackjack said:


> Morning guys!
> 
> Have any of you managed to snag a candy from the shop yet? If so, when do they restock?
> 
> ...


Morning!~ And nope I haven't yet! I don't know when they restock either ; v ;

OHH congrats on your popsicle!! How much did you buy it for? O:



Aerate said:


> Hi guys! Had school today ;u; it was tiring D:


Awww!! Welcome back!! At least you can relax now! 



Lucanosa said:


> Really?!  XD I haven't heard of the XYZ ahh looks like I got some things to look up soon!~


Yeah!! Lots of new things in Yu Gi Oh now ahahah it was shocking for me too when I found out because my friend had one of those decks where you could freaking special summon over 3 monsters in one turn x__x I was like WTF LOL


----------



## Jubaboo (Oct 15, 2015)

Hello! Could you put me in popsicle in freezing?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 15, 2015)

Hello people
Just got back from school= AMAZING


----------



## Jacob (Oct 15, 2015)

Jubaboo said:


> Hello! Could you put me in popsicle in freezing?



Absolutely! 
Welcome to TBT


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 15, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Absolutely!
> Welcome to TBT



It's unfair how many cool collectables you have



Can I has your other POKEBALL lol


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 15, 2015)

Slammint said:


> It's unfair how many cool collectables you have
> 
> 
> 
> Can I has your other POKEBALL lol



im in line gurl


----------



## Jacob (Oct 15, 2015)

Slammint said:


> It's unfair how many cool collectables you have
> 
> 
> 
> Can I has your other POKEBALL lol



Haha sorry, I am tryna get a couple nice collectibles now so I can eventually sell or give them all away when I leave tbt (which I hope isn't soon)


----------



## Albuns (Oct 15, 2015)

Jubaboo said:


> Hello! Could you put me in popsicle in freezing?



Welcomes~!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 15, 2015)

Btw... @Miharu, could you put me on the normal popsicle member list???? I ended up doing a trade with Jint!!! XDDDD
sooooo happiiii


----------



## Jubaboo (Oct 15, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Absolutely!
> Welcome to TBT





Alby-Kun said:


> Welcomes~!



Thank you both ^^


----------



## Miharu (Oct 15, 2015)

Jubaboo said:


> Hello! Could you put me in popsicle in freezing?


Of course!! <3 Welcome to TP!!  Feel free to chat with us anytime!~ Everyone here is really friendly and never be afraid to join in on the conversation! 



Slammint said:


> Hello people
> Just got back from school= AMAZING


Welcome back from school! c: 



Jacob_lawall said:


> Haha sorry, I am tryna get a couple nice collectibles now so I can eventually sell or give them all away when I leave tbt (which I hope isn't soon)


NOOO You better not leave :'c


----------



## Jubaboo (Oct 15, 2015)

Oh, does anyone want an amethyst??

I have no TBT and this is my only collectible. ><


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 15, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Haha sorry, I am tryna get a couple nice collectibles now so I can eventually sell or give them all away when I leave tbt (which I hope isn't soon)



NUUU YOU WILL NEVER LEAVE


----------



## Miharu (Oct 15, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Btw... @Miharu, could you put me on the normal popsicle member list???? I ended up doing a trade with Jint!!! XDDDD
> sooooo happiiii


Done!! Thanks for letting me know!! x] 
AND WOO CONGRATS!!!!



Jubaboo said:


> Oh, does anyone want an amethyst??
> 
> I have no TBT and this is my only collectible. ><


Ahh sorry I don't! But someone else here might! x] Good luck!! I hope you can find a buyer!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Done!! Thanks for letting me know!! x]
> AND WOO CONGRATS!!!!



THANK YOU XDDDDD

she even let me pick what i wanted omggg hgnggghg


----------



## Jacob (Oct 15, 2015)

Jubaboo said:


> Oh, does anyone want an amethyst??
> 
> I have no TBT and this is my only collectible. ><


Sorry, I already have one : (


The Hidden Owl said:


> NUUU YOU WILL NEVER LEAVE





Miharu said:


> NOOO You better not leave :'c


Don't worry I'm not gonna be outta here until Miharu leaves first ;;;; )))))


----------



## Miharu (Oct 15, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> THANK YOU XDDDDD
> 
> she even let me pick what i wanted omggg hgnggghg


AHHH THAT'S GREAT!!! I am so happy for you!!!! ; v ; So what are you picking? B]



Jacob_lawall said:


> Don't worry I'm not gonna be outta here until Miharu leaves first ;;;; )))))


AYEEEE ;DDDD Not happening any time soon


----------



## Jubaboo (Oct 15, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Sorry, I already have one : (





Miharu said:


> Ahh sorry I don't! But someone else here might! x] Good luck!! I hope you can find a buyer!



No problem!! I'm sure I'll find someone eventually. nvn


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 15, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Haha sorry, I am tryna get a couple nice collectibles now so I can eventually sell or give them all away when I leave tbt (which I hope isn't soon)


Yeah! Give them away to me, jk jk.


I'm trying to build up a collection of non giftables myself/ rare but I don't have much TBT so I'm just buying them all


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHHH THAT'S GREAT!!! I am so happy for you!!!! ; v ; So what are you picking? B]


I chose either a cat guy or an owl, and for colors a bright purple/light blue/pastel mossy green and for clothes something like from H&M or UO xDDDDD


----------



## himeki (Oct 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHHH THAT'S GREAT!!! I am so happy for you!!!! ; v ; So what are you picking? B]
> 
> 
> AYEEEE ;DDDD Not happening any time soon



Hi Miharu! How are you!


ive still not ordered these freaking contacts. RIP my life and wallet


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 15, 2015)

Jubaboo said:


> Oh, does anyone want an amethyst??
> 
> I have no TBT and this is my only collectible. ><



I'll take it! But I only have limited tbt ;u; how much do you want for it?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahahaha I was playing Yu Gi Oh online and omfg xD This guy kept calling me a "noob", "scumbag", etc. LOL It was so funny because I wasn't even talking or saying anything to him ahahaha xD He ended up surrendering the game because I was about to whoop his butt ahahaha! XD
> 
> Yeah!! Lots of new things in Yu Gi Oh now ahahah it was shocking for me too when I found out because my friend had one of those decks where you could freaking special summon over 3 monsters in one turn x__x I was like WTF LOL



What!?!? X"D omg how..?!



Slammint said:


> It's unfair how many cool collectables you have
> 
> Can I has your other POKEBALL lol



I second that, I've been here half a year longer than him and have tons of _super lame_ collectibles.  Full regiftable birthstone set will hopefully set me apart from the bigwigs here though c:



Slammint said:


> Yeah! Give them away to me, jk jk.
> 
> I'm trying to build up a collection of non giftables myself/ rare but I don't have much TBT so I'm just buying them all



Good luck!~
Getting a full collectible set will definitely give you a feeling of pride!  Especially when you get that final one :3

Warning: don't hoard and buy cheaper ones if you do.  It'll drain your budget.  Also, stick with one or two collectibles as goals, because you'll stretch your money and not spend it in the right place(s) otherwise.  I seriously had this issue a couple months ago :l


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning!~ And nope I haven't yet! I don't know when they restock either ; v ;
> 
> OHH congrats on your popsicle!! How much did you buy it for? O:



Snagged it for 1,750


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 15, 2015)

OH MY GOD I GOT MY ADOPT FROM JINT

HGNGH

click to see my new bae


----------



## Miharu (Oct 15, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I chose either a cat guy or an owl, and for colors a bright purple/light blue/pastel mossy green and for clothes something like from H&M or UO xDDDDD


OHHH i can't wait to see him!!! (≧∇≦)b You should definitely post him here when jint is done with your art request!! Jint's art is amazing ahhhh



MayorEvvie said:


> Hi Miharu! How are you!
> 
> 
> ive still not ordered these freaking contacts. RIP my life and wallet


I am doing great!!! How about you? XD 



Lucanosa said:


> What!?!? X"D omg how..?!


Hahahaha XD how what? O: 



Blackjack said:


> Snagged it for 1,750


Nice!!! I moved your rank up on the roster! (๑?̀ㅂ?́)و✧


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH i can't wait to see him!!! (≧∇≦)b You should definitely post him here when jint is done with your art request!! Jint's art is amazing ahhhh



XDDDD


----------



## Miharu (Oct 15, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> XDDDD



HOLY COW HE IS GORGEOUS AND THAT WAS FAST AHAHAHAHA XD What timing XD


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HOLY COW HE IS GORGEOUS AND THAT WAS FAST AHAHAHAHA XD What timing XD



I KNOW RIGHT she did him so fast!!!! I loveee him omgggggoosihfiosgahfdhog;a


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Guys, I need something to cheer me up.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 15, 2015)

new sig // collectibles combo!

what do you guys think i should name him???


----------



## Albuns (Oct 15, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> new sig // collectibles combo!
> 
> what do you guys think i should name him???



Hm.. the first thing that comes to mind is Meowiarty~


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hm.. the first thing that comes to mind is Meowiarty~



haha xDDD i like it B)

is my signature too tall??? i cant tell with the text...


----------



## Jacob (Oct 15, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> haha xDDD i like it B)
> 
> is my signature too tall??? i cant tell with the text...



Yea, its 270 pxls, if you make it one line of text tho, you will be fine


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

I just noticed that the Apollo x Hardy tag is here too ;-; I'll never escape from that random ship


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 15, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Yea, its 270 pxls, if you make it one line of text tho, you will be fine



ty ty


----------



## Albuns (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I just noticed that the Apollo x Hardy tag is here too ;-; I'll never escape from that random ship



Nor will you ever escape my endless desire for fish


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Nor will you ever escape my endless desire for fish



I gave it back though ;-;


----------



## Albuns (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I gave it back though ;-;



Your name is Sparro. It sounds like Sparrow.
Sparrows = Birds
Bird + hunting = fish
You = endless supply of fishies


----------



## Taj (Oct 15, 2015)

Well hi there. I'm a human. How are you?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Well hi there. I'm a human. How are you?



Hello! I'm a....thing. I'm good. How are you?


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 15, 2015)

Candies just restocked. I managed to snag one


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 15, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Candies just restocked. I managed to snag one



how did you find out????


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 15, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> how did you find out????



I waited 3 hours


----------



## Taj (Oct 15, 2015)

Lel candies. Speaking of which I gotsa work on my collectible

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Hello! I'm a....thing. I'm good. How are you?



quite fine


----------



## roseflower (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi neester, hope you?re doing fine!


----------



## Taj (Oct 15, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi neester, hope you?re doing fine!



Same with you! I have a long story about today but




3...



2....



1...................


4K! Woo! Nobody else is happy! Yay me!

*cough cough* nothing happened


----------



## roseflower (Oct 15, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Same with you! I have a long story about today but
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow congrats on 4k posts!!!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 15, 2015)

Gratz neester!


----------



## Taj (Oct 15, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Wow congrats on 4k posts!!!



its the moment when you realize what have you been doing with your life


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

neester14 said:


> its the moment when you realize what have you been doing with your life



How do you think it feels to be me I got 14k 
What am I doing with my life


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> How do you think it feels to be me I got 14k
> What am I doing with my life



honestly what is anyone here doing w/ their lives


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 15, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> honestly what is anyone here doing w/ their lives



Lol, I, for one, enjoy everyone here's company!


----------



## roseflower (Oct 15, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> honestly what is anyone here doing w/ their lives


Well we enjoy talking to each other, don?t we???


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 15, 2015)

yeah, honestly I'm pretty sure TBT is one of the best forums on the internet 
but I've yet to make any "best friends" on here shot


----------



## Albuns (Oct 15, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> yeah, honestly I'm pretty sure TBT is one of the best forums on the internet
> but I've yet to make any "best friends" on here shot



You're not the only one.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahahaha XD how what? O:



How can you fusion summon more than once per turn!??! XD That's like super OP imo



Blackjack said:


> Candies just restocked. I managed to snag one



Congrats!   I'm happy I bought them before the restocks so I won't have to pay a ton from inflation or miss the restock



Alby-Kun said:


> You're not the only one.



Ditto.


----------



## aericell (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi everyone!


----------



## Taj (Oct 15, 2015)

I don't know what your definition of best friend is, but I know that I made 1 really "true friend".

If you want advice from lame dude, just be yourself. People will respect you for who you are.

But hell with it, this is coming from the 16 year old loser who already hit 75 hours on HHD

- - - Post Merge - - -



happinessdelight said:


> Hi everyone!



hola!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 15, 2015)

I can't wait to get off work ahhh XD So who is entering all three of the halloween contests here? c:


----------



## Jacob (Oct 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I can't wait to get off work ahhh XD So who is entering all three of the halloween contests here? c:



I am going to try to,
Idk about the costume one tho...


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 15, 2015)

Had a terrible sleep  slept for like 7 hours but still super tired ): probably because I woke up like twice in the middle. Oh well //cri


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 16, 2015)

Night guys, tomorrow is Friday, and I might be getting a Marth amiibo for SSB4


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 16, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Night guys, tomorrow is Friday, and I might be getting a Marth amiibo for SSB4



That's impressive!! I'm happy for you =D


----------



## himeki (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm literally flipping bricks RN.


----------



## Taj (Oct 16, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Night guys, tomorrow is Friday, and I might be getting a Marth amiibo for SSB4



noice! Wait, there's another restock? I know there was a Best Buy restock last week but I'm still missing Dark Pit, Lucario and Little Mac


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 16, 2015)

neester14 said:


> noice! Wait, there's another restock? I know there was a Best Buy restock last week but I'm still missing Dark Pit, Lucario and Little Mac



Yeah, my friend said they restocked over a hundred smash amiibos at Best Buy, the majority being Marth


----------



## Damniel (Oct 16, 2015)

Hello everyone, it's been a while since I've had a consistent chat here.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I can't wait to get off work ahhh XD So who is entering all three of the halloween contests here? c:



I'll be entering the candy-counting and spellectables ones  my costume is still a wip so who knows



Call me Daniel said:


> Hello everyone, it's been a while since I've had a consistent chat here.



I think the team is dying down... people aren't chatting here a lot anymore XD there's only a page or two that appear a day instead of 20-30 pages


----------



## Taj (Oct 16, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Yeah, my friend said they restocked over a hundred smash amiibos at Best Buy, the majority being Marth



today? If so, here we go


----------



## aericell (Oct 16, 2015)

woo free period in history today


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 16, 2015)

My friend followed through, and Marth is now my first amiibo


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 16, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> My friend followed through, and Marth is now my first amiibo



Cool beans! I'm gonna check Toys R Us and Best Buy on Wednesday... me and my friend have to go an hour to get there so that's why the wait. Last time my dad was around there they had 30+ of Capt. Falcon and Fox, and 3-5 Little Macs.


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 16, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Cool beans! I'm gonna check Toys R Us and Best Buy on Wednesday... me and my friend have to go an hour to get there so that's why the wait. Last time my dad was around there they had 30+ of Capt. Falcon and Fox, and 3-5 Little Macs.



Yeah, Fox and Capt. Falcon are popular lol. Best Buy seems to have a lot of them.


----------



## roseflower (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi everybody 
Yay weekend is coming up!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 16, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi everybody
> Yay weekend is coming up!



Yup, I've got to get through one English test and I can relax <3


----------



## sej (Oct 16, 2015)

I really do love Popsicle's. Just too bad I don't have one aha


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 16, 2015)

Sej said:


> I really do love Popsicle's. Just too bad I don't have one aha



You'll get one soon, I am sure of it! When TP does another giveaway, you could win!


----------



## sej (Oct 16, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> You'll get one soon, I am sure of it! When TP does another giveaway, you could win!



But don't i need a Popsicle to enter?


----------



## aericell (Oct 16, 2015)

Sej said:


> But don't i need a Popsicle to enter?



you just need to be on one of the lists and have 50+ posts


----------



## roseflower (Oct 16, 2015)

Sej said:


> But don't i need a Popsicle to enter?


No you don?t need one, you can join the team without a popsicle


----------



## Miharu (Oct 16, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I KNOW RIGHT she did him so fast!!!! I loveee him omgggggoosihfiosgahfdhog;a


OMG SHE DID AHAHAHAA AND SHE DID AN AMAZING JOB AHHHH XD I love your new sig btw!!! 



Alby-Kun said:


> Nor will you ever escape my endless desire for fish


omg this ahahaaha I love eating fish ahhhh especially salmon (๑?̀ㅂ?́)و✧



Jacob_lawall said:


> I am going to try to,
> Idk about the costume one tho...


OHHH The costume one will be fun!! Maybe you can dress a pet or doll or stuffed animal? ;D 


Aerate said:


> Had a terrible sleep  slept for like 7 hours but still super tired ): probably because I woke up like twice in the middle. Oh well //cri


AWWWW!!! I hope you slept better!!! ; v;



MayorEvvie said:


> I'm literally flipping bricks RN.


What's wrong?? (?；ω；｀)ﾌﾞﾜｯ



Call me Daniel said:


> Hello everyone, it's been a while since I've had a consistent chat here.


DANIELLLLL!!!! How have you beeennnnn (≧∇≦)b



Lucanosa said:


> I'll be entering the candy-counting and spellectables ones  my costume is still a wip so who knows


YESSSS XD I am really curious if anyone is going to win the mystery prize ahahaha XD I want to know what it issss XD



happinessdelight said:


> woo free period in history today


NICE! (๑?̀ㅂ?́)و✧ I love free periods ahahaha I love reading manga during them or taking a nap ahahaha



Blackjack said:


> My friend followed through, and Marth is now my first amiibo


CONGRATS!!!!! I am happy for you!!! 



roseflower said:


> Hi everybody
> Yay weekend is coming up!


HEYYY (≧∇≦)b　And yayyy!!! I hope you guys have a fantastic weekend ;D hahahaha 



Sej said:


> I really do love Popsicle's. Just too bad I don't have one aha


You don't need one to join c: More info is on the first page!  (sorry I would type everything out for you but I am using my phone atm xD It would be easier if you read my post and jacobs post on the first page c: )


----------



## sej (Oct 16, 2015)

Do I need to be a team member to enter for the contest?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 16, 2015)

Sej said:


> Do I need to be a team member to enter for the contest?



Everything you need to know is on the first page on my post and Jacob's post


----------



## roseflower (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi Miharu<3 how are you doing?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 16, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi Miharu<3 how are you doing?



HIIIII <3333 I am doing great!!! Just woke up so I am just  slightly drowsy still ahahaha XD Still laying in bed on my phone (๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧ How are you doing today? <3


----------



## roseflower (Oct 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HIIIII <3333 I am doing great!!! Just woke up so I am just  slightly drowsy still ahahaha XD Still laying in bed on my phone (๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧ How are you doing today? <3


Aww good morning then XD I?m doing fine, I created a collectible for the TBT contest, but I wasn?t able to make the background transparent sadly, so I asked a secret someone for help


----------



## Miharu (Oct 16, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Aww good morning then XD I?m doing fine, I created a collectible for the TBT contest, but I wasn?t able to make the background transparent sadly, so I asked a secret someone for help



Yessss!!!  I finally managed to crawl out of bed and set up my laptop! :'D Now I can finally type instead of text!! Hahaha I hate texting with a passion ; v ;! Normally when I use these type of emoticons "(๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧ ,  (≧∇≦)b, etc." It means I'm on my phone ahahaha! Just heads up ;D

OHHHH Would you like to share it here? I would love to see it!! <3


----------



## roseflower (Oct 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yessss!!!  I finally managed to crawl out of bed and set up my laptop! :'D Now I can finally type instead of text!! Hahaha I hate texting with a passion ; v ;! Normally when I use these type of emoticons "(๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧ ,  (≧∇≦)b, etc." It means I'm on my phone ahahaha! Just heads up ;D
> 
> OHHHH Would you like to share it here? I would love to see it!! <3


I?ll PM it to you later, I?m not sure that I want to share it publicly, because it`s most likely not so great ahaha


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 16, 2015)

HI GUIZE I managed to restore my iPhone o:


----------



## Miharu (Oct 16, 2015)

roseflower said:


> I?ll PM it to you later, I?m not sure that I want to share it publicly, because it`s most likely not so great ahaha



Aww no worries but I bet it does look great!!!  I can't wait to see it!! <3 I don't think I'll be entering the collectibles contest ahahha I suck at art xD At least digital oh boy ahaha!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aerate said:


> HI GUIZE I managed to restore my iPhone o:



HEYYYY BUDDYYYY!~ XD AND NICE!!!! What happened to it in the first place?? O:


----------



## roseflower (Oct 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Aww no worries but I bet it does look great!!!  I can't wait to see it!! <3 I don't think I'll be entering the collectibles contest ahahha I suck at art xD At least digital oh boy ahaha!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I?m not good at digital art, but I tried, the collectible I made is something weird spooky, similar to the spooky toothpaste, something you don`t really think of being that spooky But I tried to make it spooky XD


----------



## Miharu (Oct 16, 2015)

roseflower said:


> I?m not good at digital art, but I tried, the collectible I made is something weird spooky, similar to the spooky toothpaste, something you don`t really think of being that spooky But I tried to make it spooky XD



OHH!!! Now I really can't wait to see it!!! <3 I'm trying to think of what I might want to make which isn't too difficult, but looks good, but I can't think of anything ahahaha ; v ; I was thinking of a cute little ghost, but idk ahaha


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH!!! Now I really can't wait to see it!!! <3 I'm trying to think of what I might want to make which isn't too difficult, but looks good, but I can't think of anything ahahaha ; v ; I was thinking of a cute little ghost, but idk ahaha



I was thinking that too!  But I don't know what to make.....
I'm thinking: pumpkin, lollipopsicle, bloody cracked silver axe, pumpkin pie, and brown leaf

I can't pick just one though XD


----------



## Miharu (Oct 16, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I was thinking that too!  But I don't know what to make.....
> I'm thinking: pumpkin, lollipopsicle, bloody cracked silver axe, pumpkin pie, and brown leaf
> 
> I can't pick just one though XD



I feel youuu!!! ;v ; But I JUST THOUGHT OF A GREAT IDEA AHAHHAA I'm pretty sure no one would do this B] (It probably won't be picked though ahahah!!! But I'm going to try my best at it XD)

And oohh!! Those are really great ideas!!! Have you already made some? O:

Also do you know if we can make collectibles based on characters? xD I know they have a Yoshi egg which is based off of the Mario games, so I'm assuming they'll allow it, but not 100% sure ahahaha XD (If not, I'll just make it for fun B] )


----------



## roseflower (Oct 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH!!! Now I really can't wait to see it!!! <3 I'm trying to think of what I might want to make which isn't too difficult, but looks good, but I can't think of anything ahahaha ; v ; I was thinking of a cute little ghost, but idk ahaha



Ahaha don?t expect something that great, it?s rather just strangely spooky
Yeah it?s really difficult to make it look good because it?s soo tiny^^ Maybe search the internet for halloween images, so you`ll find some inspiration, a cute ghost would be good idea though


----------



## Miharu (Oct 16, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Ahaha don?t expect something that great, it?s rather just strangely spooky
> Yeah it?s really difficult to make it look good because it?s soo tiny^^ Maybe search the internet for halloween images, so you`ll find some inspiration, a cute ghost would be good idea though



D'awww I still can't wait to see it! <3 
Ohh I love tiny things <3 I feel like it's easier to make because it's on a tinier canvas hahaha! And yeah I shall!! > v< I already thought of something cute B]


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I feel youuu!!! ;v ; But I JUST THOUGHT OF A GREAT IDEA AHAHHAA I'm pretty sure no one would do this B] (It probably won't be picked though ahahah!!! But I'm going to try my best at it XD)
> 
> And oohh!! Those are really great ideas!!! Have you already made some? O:
> 
> Also do you know if we can make collectibles based on characters? xD I know they have a Yoshi egg which is based off of the Mario games, so I'm assuming they'll allow it, but not 100% sure ahahaha XD (If not, I'll just make it for fun B] )



What is your idea?!?! Tell me! =o

And I know XD But I haven't chosen any or worked on any yet.  It's only a 24x24 pixel art though, so it should be quick and easy :3

Ummm no, I'm not sure.  If we could I think a Boo collectible would be awesome!  Or maybe a Dark Rupee from Zelda o: XD I just think I figured out what I'll make


----------



## Miharu (Oct 16, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> What is your idea?!?! Tell me! =o
> 
> And I know XD But I haven't chosen any or worked on any yet.  It's only a 24x24 pixel art though, so it should be quick and easy :3
> 
> Ummm no, I'm not sure.  If we could I think a Boo collectible would be awesome!  Or maybe a Dark Rupee from Zelda o: XD I just think I figured out what I'll make



GUDETAMMAAAAAA <3333 AHAHAHA!~ I honestly don't mind if someone else uses Gudetama B] Since I actually DO want a gudetama collectible : 'D So if there's someone out there who's willing to make a gudetama collectible look great please do ahahaha 

BTW CONGRATS ON GETTING YOUR EGG!!!!  So happy for you! x]

True!! Hahaha XD 

OHHHH DO ITTTT!~ XD I can't wait to see it!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> GUDETAMMAAAAAA <3333 AHAHAHA!~ I honestly don't mind if someone else uses Gudetama B] Since I actually DO want a gudetama collectible : 'D So if there's someone out there who's willing to make a gudetama collectible look great please do ahahaha
> 
> BTW CONGRATS ON GETTING YOUR EGG!!!!  So happy for you! x]
> 
> ...



XDD omg that would be interesting to see!  how are you gonna make it Halloween themed though? o:

And thank you!!!  If I had more TBT I would also buy a classic egg someone offered but I'll have to wait ;-;  Good luck getting the rest of yours! 

I'll work on it tonight and post it here for everyone to judge!  :v  what's spookier than finding a dark rupee and losing your precious Rupees!? xD


----------



## Miharu (Oct 16, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XDD omg that would be interesting to see!  how are you gonna make it Halloween themed though? o:
> 
> And thank you!!!  If I had more TBT I would also buy a classic egg someone offered but I'll have to wait ;-;  Good luck getting the rest of yours!
> 
> I'll work on it tonight and post it here for everyone to judge!  :v  what's spookier than finding a dark rupee and losing your precious Rupees!? xD



Probably just put a witch hat and a cape on him ahaha I have no idea xD Still thinking B] But we'll figure it out! I'm going to make Jacob try his hand at it too mwuahahaha! 

Ahh thank you!!! > v< 

OHH!! I can't wait to see it!! Hahah Have funn!!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm doing stop motion in my school. We're building up a megablocks tank and IT SUCKS ;-; its torture


----------



## Miharu (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I'm doing stop motion in my school. We're building up a megablocks tank and IT SUCKS ;-; its torture



AWWW!!! ;__ ; Wishing you the best of luck!!! You can do itt!!! What time does school end for you? O:


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AWWW!!! ;__ ; Wishing you the best of luck!!! You can do itt!!! What time does school end for you? O:



3 PM PCT. I got a long run to run ;-;
How was your day?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> 3 PM PCT. I got a long run to run ;-;
> How was your day?



Oh wow!! ; v; And aww!! I actually like running though ahaha XD It's fun!

And it's going great so far!!! x] Just trying to figure out what I want to eat atm ahaha! How about yours? c: Aside from school! XD


----------



## Albuns (Oct 16, 2015)

Hello everyone, how's your day going so far?


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HEYYYY BUDDYYYY!~ XD AND NICE!!!! What happened to it in the first place?? O:



HIIII!! HOWS THE MORNIING XDD~

Umm apparently I tried to jailbreak it and it got messed up D:


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 16, 2015)

Hey Guys <3


----------



## Albuns (Oct 16, 2015)

Hey there, English~


----------



## Miharu (Oct 16, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hello everyone, how's your day going so far?


ALBYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!~ It's going great!! I finally decided what I'm going to eat for brunch mwuahahah!!! How's your day going? 



Aerate said:


> HIIII!! HOWS THE MORNIING XDD~
> 
> Umm apparently I tried to jailbreak it and it got messed up D:


IT'S GOODDD!~ FINALLY DECIDED WHAT TO EAT FOR BRUNCH AHAHAHA!~ XD HOW ABOUT YOURSSS XD

Oh no!!! ; ___ ; I'm glad you were able to get it fixed!!



englishtrash said:


> Hey Guys <3


HIII!~ <3333 What should I call you btw? ; v; I don't want to call you englishtrash because I feel like that's just rude ahahaha XD


----------



## Albuns (Oct 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ALBYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!~ It's going great!! I finally decided what I'm going to eat for brunch mwuahahah!!! How's your day going?
> 
> 
> IT'S GOODDD!~ FINALLY DECIDED WHAT TO EAT FOR BRUNCH AHAHAHA!~ XD HOW ABOUT YOURSSS XD
> ...



XD Hellu, Mimi~!! What did you choose? o:
My day is going okay so far, just need to get some food before I die of starvation.


----------



## roseflower (Oct 16, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> XD Hellu, Mimi~!! What did you choose? o:
> My day is going okay so far, just need to get some food before I die of starvation.



Hello Alby, please eat something!!!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 16, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hello Alby, please eat something!!!



Yep, already have some sausages in the oven and some ricing cooking. Now all I have to do is wait... Q w Q


----------



## roseflower (Oct 16, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Yep, already have some sausages in the oven and some ricing cooking. Now all I have to do is wait... Q w Q



Aww that?s good, maybe have a little snack while you?re waiting


----------



## Miharu (Oct 16, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> XD Hellu, Mimi~!! What did you choose? o:
> My day is going okay so far, just need to get some food before I die of starvation.


I decided on Mac and Cheese! It's so yummy ahaha!! Going to have a snack with it after I finish it too! c:

AND NOOOO!!!! 



Alby-Kun said:


> Yep, already have some sausages in the oven and some ricing cooking. Now all I have to do is wait... Q w Q


Ahhh thank god hahaha!!! I second roseflower's suggestion!! Eat a snack! XD


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> IT'S GOODDD!~ FINALLY DECIDED WHAT TO EAT FOR BRUNCH AHAHAHA!~ XD HOW ABOUT YOURSSS XD
> 
> Oh no!!! ; ___ ; I'm glad you were able to get it fixed!!
> 
> What should I call you btw? ; v; I don't want to call you englishtrash because I feel like that's just rude ahahaha XD



AHAHAH THATS SO AWESOME WHAT ARE YOU GONNA EAT XD and you know my night o: 

Same! Just having trouble reinstalling apps ;u;

And lmao I second that xD


----------



## Damniel (Oct 16, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Yep, already have some sausages in the oven and some ricing cooking. Now all I have to do is wait... Q w Q



Get a snack! I'm pretty hungry now too.


----------



## Damniel (Oct 16, 2015)

Double posts are gross.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 16, 2015)

Aerate said:


> AHAHAH THATS SO AWESOME WHAT ARE YOU GONNA EAT XD and you know my night o:
> 
> Same! Just having trouble reinstalling apps ;u;
> 
> And lmao I second that xD


MAC AND CHEESEEE XD I just finished eating it!! Now time to decide a snack ahaha!! And yeah I do ; v ; 

Awww!! I hope it reinstalls for you soon!! ; v ;


----------



## Miharu (Oct 16, 2015)

Aerate said:


> AHAHAH THATS SO AWESOME WHAT ARE YOU GONNA EAT XD and you know my night o:
> 
> Same! Just having trouble reinstalling apps ;u;
> 
> And lmao I second that xD


MAC AND CHEESEEE XD I just finished eating it!! Now time to decide a snack ahaha!! And yeah I do ; v ; 

Awww!! I hope it reinstalls for you soon!! ; v ;


----------



## himeki (Oct 16, 2015)

HAHAHA omg me and my friend were playing yandere simulator >u<


----------



## Miharu (Oct 16, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Get a snack! I'm pretty hungry now too.


Eattt!! XD Ahahaha!~



Call me Daniel said:


> Double posts are gross.


Agreed omg ;__ ; It happened to me too right under yours ; v ; 



MayorEvvie said:


> HAHAHA omg me and my friend were playing yandere simulator >u<


Omg ahaha I remember watching Markiplier play it XD


----------



## roseflower (Oct 16, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> HAHAHA omg me and my friend were playing yandere simulator >u<



Hi Evvie, ohh sounds fun^^

I just submitted my entry for the collectible contest, and thanks to Jacob, who helped to make the background transparent<3 Thankies


----------



## Miharu (Oct 16, 2015)

Evil glitch! D:


----------



## Albuns (Oct 16, 2015)

Is it just me, or is the chat glitched? ;u;


----------



## Miharu (Oct 16, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi Evvie, ohh sounds fun^^
> 
> I just submitted my entry for the collectible contest, and thanks to Jacob, who helped to make the background transparent<3 Thankies


OHH Niceee!!!  Please feel free to share ahh <3



Alby-Kun said:


> Is it just me, or is the chat glitched? ;u;



It did glitch!! ;v ; Evil glitch :')


----------



## roseflower (Oct 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH Niceee!!!  Please feel free to share ahh <3
> 
> 
> 
> It did glitch!! ;v ; Evil glitch :')



Ugh those glitches

I?ll PM you my spooktacular creation c;


----------



## himeki (Oct 16, 2015)

Probably gonna go for the eyeball I did! n.n

@Miharu AHAHA ITS SUPER FUN
i kidnapped a miku clone and now im gonna fake Teto's suicide >:>


----------



## roseflower (Oct 16, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Probably gonna go for the eyeball I did! n.n
> 
> @Miharu AHAHA ITS SUPER FUN
> i kidnapped a miku clone and now im gonna fake Teto's suicide >:>



Good luck for the contest It was fun to participate^^


----------



## Miharu (Oct 16, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Ugh those glitches
> 
> I?ll PM you my spooktacular creation c;


Evil glitches!! ; v ; 

AHHH IT LOOKS AMAZING OMG!! I REALLY LOVE IT!!!



MayorEvvie said:


> Probably gonna go for the eyeball I did! n.n
> 
> @Miharu AHAHA ITS SUPER FUN
> i kidnapped a miku clone and now im gonna fake Teto's suicide >:>


OHHH good luck!! XD

OMG LOOOL


----------



## roseflower (Oct 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Evil glitches!! ; v ;
> 
> AHHH IT LOOKS AMAZING OMG!! I REALLY LOVE IT!!!



Thank you<3 I can?t stop smiling ahaha


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 16, 2015)

do any of you guys have instagram?? XD

also im gonna do a sushi post but idek what to caption it.


----------



## roseflower (Oct 16, 2015)

@Miharu
I?m looking forward to seeing yours and Lucanosa?s collectibles c:


----------



## himeki (Oct 16, 2015)

Oh yeah! Has anyone watched Mekakucity Actors? c:


----------



## aericell (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm stuck at school for the next 40 minutes rip


----------



## Araie (Oct 16, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> I'm stuck at school for the next 40 minutes rip



Why so?


----------



## aericell (Oct 16, 2015)

Araie said:


> Why so?



I'm hanging out with my friends today but they have 7 classes while I only have 6 so I have to wait

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> do any of you guys have instagram?? XD
> 
> also im gonna do a sushi post but idek what to caption it.



*raises hand*


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 16, 2015)

I don't use Instagram, but I do use snap lmao.


----------



## aericell (Oct 16, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I don't use Instagram, but I do use snap lmao.



I just use snap to stalk ppl


----------



## Araie (Oct 16, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> I'm hanging out with my friends today but they have 7 classes while I only have 6 so I have to wait
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh okay! And I have a Instagram as well, haha. FOLLOW MEEEEE


----------



## aericell (Oct 16, 2015)

Araie said:


> Oh okay! And I have a Instagram as well, haha. FOLLOW MEEEEE



Hmu w that username homie (if u want to)


----------



## Araie (Oct 16, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Hmu w that username homie (if u want to)



It's unmeiq, my other usual username for online things.


----------



## aericell (Oct 16, 2015)

Araie said:


> It's unmeiq, my other usual username for online things.



I'll check it out later! 

Also 15 more minutes and my friends get out~~


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 16, 2015)

Uhhhhh I have a question.

How much are AC:NL flowers sold for on here? Like, in TBT?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 16, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Thank you<3 I can?t stop smiling ahaha


Ahhh you should definitely share it here if you want!! I really think it's amazing <3 I love it and it's definitely unique!!



The Hidden Owl said:


> do any of you guys have instagram?? XD
> 
> also im gonna do a sushi post but idek what to caption it.


I do!! I haven't used it in a while though!! It's mainly for cosplay though ahaha XD Lots of cosplay selfies and food pictures XD

OHHH SUSHIIIII



roseflower said:


> @Miharu
> I?m looking forward to seeing yours and Lucanosa?s collectibles c:


Ahhh thank you!! Still not sure if I'll make one!! I may if I have time ahaha XD



MayorEvvie said:


> Oh yeah! Has anyone watched Mekakucity Actors? c:


I have only seen the first episode! XD



happinessdelight said:


> I'll check it out later!
> 
> Also 15 more minutes and my friends get out~~


WOOO!~ The feeling of the last bell that dismisses you from school is great x] 



SuperStar2361 said:


> Uhhhhh I have a question.
> 
> How much are AC:NL flowers sold for on here? Like, in TBT?


Ahhh sorry!! I wish I could help but I've never sold or bought flowers here in tbt or IGB currency ; c; I think Lucanosa might know though!


----------



## himeki (Oct 16, 2015)

I SWEAR TO GOD
people are spamming my friends RP thread .-.


----------



## Araie (Oct 16, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Uhhhhh I have a question.
> 
> How much are AC:NL flowers sold for on here? Like, in TBT?



Usually around 2 TBT or so.


----------



## Taj (Oct 16, 2015)

Imagine yourself, in a land of strange smells
cruel cruel co-hosts
and snow as far as the eye can see
Ask your travel agent about Canadia today.
                                           -Chuggaa


In other words. Hi there


----------



## Albuns (Oct 16, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Imagine yourself, in a land of strange smells
> cruel cruel co-hosts
> and snow as far as the eye can see
> Ask your travel agent about Canadia today.
> ...



Was that from his Pikmin LP?

Also, why is taking a nap so hard? :c


----------



## Araie (Oct 16, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Imagine yourself, in a land of strange smells
> cruel cruel co-hosts
> and snow as far as the eye can see
> Ask your travel agent about Canadia today.
> ...



Chuggaa is just questionable sometime, haha. Hey anyways!  
(It's from his Pikmin let's play, right?)


----------



## Albuns (Oct 16, 2015)

Araie said:


> Chuggaa is just questionable sometime, haha. Hey anyways!
> (It's from his Pikmin let's play, right?)



Sure, he has questionable wisdom. But you gotta admit, he makes some horribly great puns! xD


----------



## Araie (Oct 16, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Sure, he has questionable wisdom. But you gotta admit, he makes some horribly great puns! xD



Yes. Yes he does.


----------



## Taj (Oct 16, 2015)

Yeah his manliness is certainly questionable...

I got it from the runaway guys's super smash bros brawl playthrough episode 14. It's at the very begining


----------



## Albuns (Oct 16, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Yeah his manliness is certainly questionable...
> 
> I got it from the runaway guys's super smash bros brawl playthrough episode 14. It's at the very begining



No doubt about it, he's officially a teenager after what happened with Pokemon Emerald, huehue.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 16, 2015)

Araie said:


> Oh okay! And I have a Instagram as well, haha. FOLLOW MEEEEE





happinessdelight said:


> *raises hand*





Miharu said:


> I do!! I haven't used it in a while though!! It's mainly for cosplay though ahaha XD Lots of cosplay selfies and food pictures XD
> 
> OHHH SUSHIIIII


If y'all wanna follow me, im will.ayy.am xDD


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 16, 2015)

Hello everyone! Whats everyone up to?


----------



## himeki (Oct 16, 2015)

OH MY GOD LOL
so mayorbambie was like "lets play blank dream!" and  so now im doing it and shes hiding on a duvet



also might stream us playing so you can all cower IN FEAR >: )



https://join.me/893-383-521


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 16, 2015)

Araie said:


> Usually around 2 TBT or so.



Oh, OK! I was just wondering because I now have a flower shop in the TBT Marketplace!

Nobody came to buy any flowers, so I was wondering if they were at the wrong price, but they aren't (they're 2 TBT each).

Thanks for telling me! ^^


----------



## Albuns (Oct 16, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Hello everyone! Whats everyone up to?



Lilyyy~ hellu, wazzap?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 16, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> If y'all wanna follow me, im will.ayy.am xDD


OHH!~ Okay!~ I'll do that when my phone is done charging! c: Mine's MiharuNya I think ahahaha XD



MissLily123 said:


> Hello everyone! Whats everyone up to?


HI LILLYYY!~ I'm just working~ Sneaked away to check on everyone hahaha how about you? c: 



neester14 said:


> Imagine yourself, in a land of strange smells
> cruel cruel co-hosts
> and snow as far as the eye can see
> Ask your travel agent about Canadia today.
> ...


Hey neester! How you doing?


----------



## himeki (Oct 16, 2015)

i swear to god thsi game is a troll


----------



## cinny (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi everyone!! <3

I want some salt & vinegar chips because of the "what is your favorite potato chips flavor?" thread.
lol


----------



## roseflower (Oct 16, 2015)

Good evening everyone It?s raining cats and dogs, nice XD


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 16, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Good evening everyone It?s raining cats and dogs, nice XD



evening ~ haha
that's cute! cuties everywhere x3


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm here now. Just power walked three steep hills XD
How are you guys?


----------



## Taj (Oct 16, 2015)

just watching some old videos (well vids from last year)

Ah, good soccer times


----------



## roseflower (Oct 16, 2015)

naekoya said:


> evening ~ haha
> that's cute! cuties everywhere x3


Hi naekoya, yeah if only, it?s gotten really cold now, a cold and grey October ^^


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Hi guys, I'm here now. Just power walked three steep hills XD
> How are you guys?


that sounds like a good work out c:
just chilling in my kigurumi and listening to music hehe ~



roseflower said:


> Hi naekoya, yeah if only, it?s gotten really cold now, a cold and grey October ^^


ikr. but then again I did miss the cold weather 
it's about time to bring out the hot coco and wrap myself in a blanket xD


----------



## Albuns (Oct 16, 2015)

naekoya said:


> evening ~ haha
> that's cute! cuties everywhere x3



Naekoyaa~ long time no see! \owo/ Love the Pooka pillow by the way. xD


----------



## roseflower (Oct 16, 2015)

naekoya said:


> that sounds like a good work out c:
> just chilling in my kigurumi and listening to music hehe ~
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yesss, that?s the best plan to fight the cold season, mmh hot chocolate<3


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 16, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Naekoyaa~ long time no see! \owo/ Love the Pooka pillow by the way. xD



hey you! hahah I know ~ yes yes it's been awhile ;D how have you been?
ahh thank you ~
I miss pucca ; w; good times when she was popular back in the day

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> Oh yesss, that?s the best plan to fight the cold season, mmh hot chocolate<3



right? just be in your jammies all day 
have a movie marathon or something hehe.. the best <3


----------



## Albuns (Oct 16, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hey you! hahah I know ~ yes yes it's been awhile ;D how have you been?
> ahh thank you ~
> I miss pucca ; w; good times when she was popular back in the day



I've been doing okay, a bit stressed out from school though T w T How about you~?
Ya, Jetix was the bombshell back in 2007 or so. I liked how the show mixed romance with ninjas, It never seemed like something that would work out :3


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 16, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I've been doing okay, a bit stressed out from school though T w T How about you~?
> Ya, Jetix was the bombshell back in 2007 or so. I liked how the show mixed romance with ninjas, It never seemed like something that would work out :3



yeah totally get you on that >w<
same old same old for me pretty much ~ 
just been watching some league games for the championship matches c:


----------



## Albuns (Oct 16, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah totally get you on that >w<
> same old same old for me pretty much ~
> just been watching some league games for the championship matches c:



Ooh, I tried watching some matches once, but I couldn't really follow what was going on with so much happening at the same time. xD


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 16, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh, I tried watching some matches once, but I couldn't really follow what was going on with so much happening at the same time. xD



haha yeah, everything happens all at once throughout the map xD


----------



## jiny (Oct 16, 2015)

hi guys! just seeing what's up tonight (for me xD)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

My ankle still hurts from Wednesday lmao just did planks in PE today too XD I'm dead

How's...uh...the weather for you guys?


----------



## jiny (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> My ankle still hurts from Wednesday lmao just did planks in PE today too XD I'm dead
> 
> How's...uh...the weather for you guys?




i did planks too OMG
it's nice today, it's breezy.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> i did planks too OMG
> it's nice today, it's breezy.



How long did you last? I got exactly 2 minutes before I died.


----------



## jiny (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> How long did you last? I got exactly 2 minutes before I died.



10 seconds LOL


----------



## lizzy541 (Oct 16, 2015)

hey everyone !! as promised i'll be posting a bit more _hopefully_ pretty soon,, since my birthday is on wednesday cc;
how was everyone's day? i'm pretty sure i laughed so much today that i burned a decent amount of calories so that's gr8


----------



## cinny (Oct 16, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> hey everyone !! as promised i'll be posting a bit more _hopefully_ pretty soon,, since my birthday is on wednesday cc;
> how was everyone's day? i'm pretty sure i laughed so much today that i burned a decent amount of calories so that's gr8



Hi!!  Happy early birthday <3
_So many birthdays in October that I know of. 0:_
My day is going great, got toblerone chocolate  yums.
Laughing is my cure to everything, I think I laugh way toooo much that my stomach starts to hurt lol.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> My ankle still hurts from Wednesday lmao just did planks in PE today too XD I'm dead
> 
> How's...uh...the weather for you guys?



Ah, it's been a while since I last did planks~ I think the most I could hold it for was 7 minutes. xD


----------



## lizzy541 (Oct 16, 2015)

cinny said:


> Hi!!  Happy early birthday <3
> _So many birthdays in October that I know of. 0:_
> My day is going great, got toblerone chocolate  yums.
> Laughing is my cure to everything, I think I laugh way toooo much that my stomach starts to hurt lol.


 thank u !! ooh what are toblerone chocolates? i've never heard of them c:


----------



## cinny (Oct 16, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> thank u !! ooh what are toblerone chocolates? i've never heard of them c:



these!! This is my first time having them & ugh, the little bits of almond is perfect.







are you getting a cake for your b-day or going out??!
i rly want ice cream cake lolz


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

cinny said:


> these!! This is my first time having them & ugh, the little bits of almond is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a shrine dedicated to toblerone. I pray there every day.


----------



## lizzy541 (Oct 16, 2015)

cinny said:


> these!! This is my first time having them & ugh, the little bits of almond is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh i see those in the store all the time tbh but i've never bought them !!
i actually have no idea??? i hate ice cream cake it's so weird like imo it shouldn't even be thing,,


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> ahh i see those in the store all the time tbh but i've never bought them !!
> i actually have no idea??? i hate ice cream cake it's so weird like imo it shouldn't even be thing,,



All the best on your birthday! :3


----------



## cinny (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I have a shrine dedicated to toblerone. I pray there every day.


Omg really?! haha. now I want to see what it looks like.



lizzy541 said:


> ahh i see those in the store all the time tbh but i've never bought them !!
> i actually have no idea??? i hate ice cream cake it's so weird like imo it shouldn't even be thing,,


me too ( I always go for twix or something.
agh I have not had ice cream cake in 5 years, that was my first time & I did not like it... but most of the ppl I know love it so much so I want to try it again.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

cinny said:


> Omg really?! haha. now I want to see what it looks like.
> 
> 
> me too ( I always go for twix or something.
> agh I have not had ice cream cake in 5 years, that was my first time & I did not like it... but most of the ppl I know love it so much so I want to try it again.



It's all in the taste, there's lots of chocolate too. I particularly dislike regular cake...in fact, the only cake I like is ice cream cake :3


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Just realized I got my 15k post

What happened to me x_X


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 17, 2015)

Night guys, got a football game to watch tomorrow and going to a concert, so I won't be around too much


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Night guys, got a football game to watch tomorrow and going to a concert, so I won't be around too much


Nighty night! Have a good time at the game and concert tomorrow


----------



## cinny (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> It's all in the taste, there's lots of chocolate too. I particularly dislike regular cake...in fact, the only cake I like is ice cream cake :3





Sparro said:


> Just realized I got my 15k post
> 
> What happened to me x_X



True! I am also a picky eater. I dislike eating regular cake because of the icing, unless it is chocolate cake w/ milk. @__@
But I loooove brownies + ice cream, omg heaven. ok done talking about sugary stuff, sorry haha.

& congrats on the 15k posts?!?!! I wonder when I will ever hit 1k posts


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 17, 2015)

I really want Persona 4: DAN ;u; 

Hi guys! Didn't sleep well again ; __ ; I keep waking up out of anxiety omg ): how is everyone??


----------



## himeki (Oct 17, 2015)

I GIVE UP


----------



## Albuns (Oct 17, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I GIVE UP



Wow, hair looks really nice.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 17, 2015)

good morning!!

I'm going on an all-day hike to the beach so I won't be on much. uvu


----------



## Albuns (Oct 17, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> good morning!!
> 
> I'm going on an all-day hike to the beach so I won't be on much. uvu



Morning, Owly~ have fun!


----------



## Araie (Oct 17, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I GIVE UP



Don't know what you are complaining about.. that looks really cool!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 17, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Uhhhhh I have a question.
> 
> How much are AC:NL flowers sold for on here? Like, in TBT?



 It depends on the type.....

~ common flowers are usually 1 TBT and less (like 15 flowers for 1 TBT or something like that?) or even free if you want them gone
~ common hybrids are usually anywhere from 2-4 TBT per (these include any that are easy for you to grow; it varies with shops and people)
~ rare hybrids like golden roses, and jacob's ladders go 3-5 TBT per or so, you'll also sometimes see blue roses classified as rare sometimes, but I sell them 2-3 TBT per because I have hundreds ;D
~ clovers go for 4-10 TBT per because of rarity and demand; you usually see at least one thread a day about buying them so you'll probably sell these first if they're cheap enough

If you don't see this I'll VM it to you 



MissLily123 said:


> Hello everyone! Whats everyone up to?



Good morning!  I'm struggling to understand the pronunciation of ん.... is it an "n"?!  Is it an "m"?!  Or is it a "ng"!?!??!  Ugh why can't it have one sound like all the rest of the kana/mora.....


----------



## Taj (Oct 17, 2015)

Boom! Toys R Us Hunt Succesful!

There were-
4 Fox
18 Captain Falcon
0 Marth
3 Little Mac
4 Bowser Jr
11 Shulk
16 Greninja
7 Ganondorf
5 Lucario

Luckily there were 2 Marth's at Best Buy. All that's left is Dark Pit!


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 17, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Boom! Toys R Us Hunt Succesful!
> 
> There were-
> 4 Fox
> ...



Ooh, nice! Congrats!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 17, 2015)

Morning guys!!! I am currently waiting to clock in at work XD Just wanted to stop by and say morning! c: Have a grest weekend!!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 17, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Boom! Toys R Us Hunt Succesful!
> 
> There were-
> 4 Fox
> ...



Very nice!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 17, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Boom! Toys R Us Hunt Succesful!
> 
> There were-
> 4 Fox
> ...



Congrats!!

I'm finally working on the rupoor collectible.  It'll be done within a couple hours~


----------



## roseflower (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi, I wish you all a nice weekend

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> I'm finally working on the rupoor collectible.  It'll be done within a couple hours~



I saw your collectible in the share your entry thread, it looks great!!! Yeah we need a Zelda themed collectible


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2015)

Good afternoon everyone~!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 17, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi, I wish you all a nice weekend
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thank you! ^^ Glad someone agrees~
I might re-color it to orange, but I'm not sure



Sugarella said:


> Good afternoon everyone~!



Good afternoon! How are you?


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Thank you! ^^ Glad someone agrees~
> I might re-color it to orange, but I'm not sure
> 
> 
> ...



I'm good, my grandparents came to visit, so that's good


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 17, 2015)

We were thrown into the second page, but i saved us


----------



## himeki (Oct 17, 2015)

THIS FCKING DRAWING


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 17, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I'm good, my grandparents came to visit, so that's good



That's good! 

Just changing the rupoor's lighting so it sticks out on purple background, and then gonna finish it up~


----------



## Albuns (Oct 17, 2015)

Ahaha... I haven't had an adrenaline rush in months. It feels good~


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 17, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ahaha... I haven't had an adrenaline rush in months. It feels good~



You're scaring me.... what did you do?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 17, 2015)

Since the big giveaway will be announced sometime in Monday I just wanted to let you guys know that this is some of the ways to get entries  First way to enter is 100 pps = 1 entry (so for every 100 posts you have posted on TP= 1 entry), and having 1 popsicle = 2 entries ;D Rest of the detail shall be posted in the announcement on monday (●?ϖ`●) And don't forget! There will be 3 winners total!


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Since the big giveaway will be announced sometime in Monday I just wanted to let you guys know that this is some of the ways to get entries  First way to enter is 100 pps = 1 entry (so for every 100 posts you have posted on TP= 1 entry), and having 1 popsicle = 2 entries ;D Rest of the detail shall be posted in the announcement on monday (●?ϖ`●) And don't forget! There will be 3 winners total!



Ah I'm excited!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 17, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Since the big giveaway will be announced sometime in Monday I just wanted to let you guys know that this is some of the ways to get entries  First way to enter is 100 pps = 1 entry (so for every 100 posts you have posted on TP= 1 entry), and having 1 popsicle = 2 entries ;D Rest of the detail shall be posted in the announcement on monday (●?ϖ`●) And don't forget! There will be 3 winners total!



Can't wait! 
So do you have to buy the entries with pps, like in the popsicle raffles?


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 17, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Since the big giveaway will be announced sometime in Monday I just wanted to let you guys know that this is some of the ways to get entries  First way to enter is 100 pps = 1 entry (so for every 100 posts you have posted on TP= 1 entry), and having 1 popsicle = 2 entries ;D Rest of the detail shall be posted in the announcement on monday (●?ϖ`●) And don't forget! There will be 3 winners total!



This is gonna be good!


----------



## himeki (Oct 17, 2015)

paint tool sai?
no
paint tool cry.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 17, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> paint tool sai?
> no
> paint tool cry.



I suggest making the key not look like it's made from a wire, but overall it looks great!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Can't wait!
> So do you have to buy the entries with pps, like in the popsicle raffles?



Yes! I will be releasing a lot of quests with high points later on once the giveaway starts (๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

I think I broke my knee at soccer today ;-;

How's life for you guys?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 17, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yes! I will be releasing a lot of quests with high points later on once the giveaway starts (๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧



;D Can't wait!

Also congrats on the new egg


----------



## Albuns (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I think I broke my knee at soccer today ;-;
> 
> How's life for you guys?



Pretty great, I'm feeling more positive than I ever have been in a while. Hope your knee heals fast if it did.

How about you?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Pretty great, I'm feeling more positive than I ever have been in a while. Hope your knee heals fast if it did.
> 
> How about you?



I'm good, kinda hurting. Probably exaggerated on the pain levels though.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I'm good, kinda hurting. Probably exaggerated on the pain levels though.



Well, is it bleeding? Can you bend it without feeling much pain?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I think I broke my knee at soccer today ;-;
> 
> How's life for you guys?



Are you okay!?
;-; Will it need a cast?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Are you okay!?
> ;-; Will it need a cast?



Nah, I'm most likely over exaggerating. I've had worse.

It'll probably only need some sort of adhesive wrap.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 17, 2015)

Well I hope you feel better ;_;

Btw what do y'all think of this:


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Well I hope you feel better ;_;
> 
> Btw what do y'all think of this:
> 
> View attachment 153022View attachment 153023


Worth 4000 rupees


----------



## Albuns (Oct 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Well I hope you feel better ;_;
> 
> Btw what do y'all think of this:
> 
> View attachment 153022View attachment 153023



Look nice, blends in with the background though. o:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Worth 4000 rupees



You mean -4000 rupees?  It's supposed to be a black rupee since it's Halloween themed xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Look nice, blends in with the background though. o:



;-; Well they said they might use a different background I'm hoping like heck they do

And I tried giving it a faint glow edge.... XD that was a failure


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> You mean -4000 rupees?  It's supposed to be a black rupee since it's Halloween themed xD



Ahhh I get it, like four swords, the evil black rupee

Looks good, hard to see with the background though.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Well I hope you feel better ;_;
> 
> Btw what do y'all think of this:
> 
> View attachment 153022View attachment 153023



Look nice, blends in with the background though. o:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Ahhh I get it, like four swords, the evil black rupee
> 
> Looks good, hard to see with the background though.



>.> Well I'm hoping they choose to use a different background.  If I recolor it gray/black do you think that might work?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> You mean -4000 rupees?  It's supposed to be a black rupee since it's Halloween themed xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Why not make white streaks on the lines that close in on the inner diamond of the rupee?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 17, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Why not make white streaks on the lines that close in on the inner diamond of the rupee?



o: Good idea, I'll try that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



I don't know if it helped or hurt it tbh


----------



## Araie (Oct 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> o: Good idea, I'll try that.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I think it definitely gives it a little more of a 3D feel.. but I don't know if I like it or hate it, haha. And heeellooo!


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2015)

Araie said:


> I think it definitely gives it a little more of a 3D feel.. but I don't know if I like it or hate it, haha. And heeellooo!



Araie!! Hello, buddy!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 17, 2015)

Araie said:


> I think it definitely gives it a little more of a 3D feel.. but I don't know if I like it or hate it, haha. And heeellooo!



Hi!!! How are you? 

And here is the finished product:

 

LOL it looks so much better.... thank you Alby!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> o: Good idea, I'll try that.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Now that looks better!


----------



## Araie (Oct 17, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Araie!! Hello, buddy!



Hey!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Araie said:


> Hey!



Hey! How's it goin'?


----------



## Araie (Oct 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Hi!!! How are you?
> 
> And here is the finished product:
> 
> ...



I'm good, haha. And when you do put it on the background, it looks much better now..




Sparro said:


> Hey! How's it goin'?



Boringness, I don't know, haha.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 17, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Now that looks better!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





Araie said:


> I'm good, haha. And when you do put it on the background, it looks much better now..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



XD I'm submitting it now~
And ;-; make a collectible!  It'll cure you of boredness ;D


----------



## Araie (Oct 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD I'm submitting it now~
> And ;-; make a collectible!  It'll cure you of boredness ;D



I already did.. still bored.  
(It's the candle thing.. I put it in the "Share Your Entries!" thread.) ((As well as a submission thread of course.))


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 17, 2015)

Araie said:


> I already did.. still bored.
> (It's the candle thing.. I put it in the "Share Your Entries!" thread.) ((As well as a submission thread of course.))



xD I meant another one, for fun.  It's always fun to see what interesting things you can come up with


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Araie said:


> I'm good, haha. And when you do put it on the background, it looks much better now..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Story of my life ;-;


----------



## N e s s (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm thinking of selling my popsicle...


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> I'm thinking of selling my popsicle...



I was too, but I'll miss out on the awesome stuff that goes on here!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 17, 2015)

Going to an ALT-J concert, will be back later!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 17, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Going to an ALT-J concert, will be back later!



Hope you have a great time ^^


----------



## roseflower (Oct 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Hi!!! How are you?
> 
> And here is the finished product:
> 
> ...



Wow good job, it looks so spooky!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Finally found my adhesive wrap 

@BlackJack have a great time!


----------



## cinny (Oct 17, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Going to an ALT-J concert, will be back later!



Enjoy & Have fun, Blackjack!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 17, 2015)

Wendy just gave me a portable toilet 'as a sign of our friendship'.

Well, then.


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2015)

hello everyone!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 17, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> I'm thinking of selling my popsicle...



Don't!  You'll slowly earn TBT, just have patience.  Sell stuff in-game, post a lot, and participate as much as you can!



Blackjack said:


> Going to an ALT-J concert, will be back later!



Have fun! 



SuperStar2361 said:


> Wendy just gave me a portable toilet 'as a sign of our friendship'.
> 
> Well, then.



I ship y'all


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 17, 2015)

NOOOO IT'S A DOUBLE POST oops


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 17, 2015)

hey everyone! how're you guys doing??
I'm having boy troubles omg ><


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> hey everyone! how're you guys doing??
> I'm having boy troubles omg ><



oh no! what's going on?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> hey everyone! how're you guys doing??
> I'm having boy troubles omg ><



I'm okay. What's wrong?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, hey


----------



## Damniel (Oct 17, 2015)

Haru! I want to use more of my pp so I would like to request a gfx sig from you!


----------



## aericell (Oct 17, 2015)

rip double post


----------



## aericell (Oct 17, 2015)

Hellooo~
I've barely been on all day


----------



## Jacob (Oct 17, 2015)

Hey guys!! I have been sooooo busy today. I held a party that started at 3, and now its 11:30 and people are still here so I was not extremely active today!

How is ur night going?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 17, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Hey guys!! I have been sooooo busy today. I held a party that started at 3, and now its 11:30 and people are still here so I was not extremely active today!
> 
> How is ur night going?



Hey!!  My night is good, I'm planning on selling some collectibles and buying some new ones, along with maybe selling out a ton of stuff.  And also possibly gonna start on a book this weekend too.

And dayummmm you're partying a lot xD


----------



## Jacob (Oct 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Hey!!  My night is good, I'm planning on selling some collectibles and buying some new ones, along with maybe selling out a ton of stuff.  And also possibly gonna start on a book this weekend too.
> 
> And dayummmm you're partying a lot xD



yooo which collectibles u finna sell?
i might just have to buy (or sell ?) a couple


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 17, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> yooo which collectibles u finna sell?
> i might just have to buy (or sell ?) a couple



I don't know, I haven't really decided what I'm gonna get yet.
Contemplating peach, cherries, cake, birthstone, mori, and a few others.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Nintendo decided to email me three demo codes for LoZ: Triforce Heroes. I was thinking about auctioning the other two but I don't know what to price them at...

How's everyone feeling?


----------



## Jacob (Oct 18, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I don't know, I haven't really decided what I'm gonna get yet.
> Contemplating peach, cherries, cake, birthstone, mori, and a few others.


I actually might be interested in both of ur letters if u are willing to sell..


Sparro said:


> Nintendo decided to email me three demo codes for LoZ: Triforce Heroes. I was thinking about auctioning the other two but I don't know what to price them at...
> 
> How's everyone feeling?


Feeling good 

hbu?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

I sense a glitch post.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 18, 2015)

hm there is a post glitch i think


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> hm there is a post glitch i think



It's been resolved, yay.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> I actually might be interested in both of ur letters if u are willing to sell..
> 
> Feeling good
> 
> hbu?



I'm okay, kinda dead inside and out after soccer today ;-;

How's the party?


----------



## Jacob (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> It's been resolved, yay.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Very tiring, my friends are non stop 
I only invited like 15 kids but somehow 47 kids showed up

so yea it was a lil wild


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Very tiring, my friends are non stop
> I only invited like 15 kids but somehow 47 kids showed up
> 
> so yea it was a lil wild



47?!

KIDS?!

I don't get how you are still alive.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> 47?!
> 
> KIDS?!
> 
> I don't get how you are still alive.



Well 47 teenagers, kids my age
Pretty fun tho ngl


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 18, 2015)

i'm back from the hike!!

how are you guys???


----------



## Jacob (Oct 18, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> i'm back from the hike!!
> 
> how are you guys???



Good! and you?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 18, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Good! and you?



I'm swell!

I need like $30 by Wednesday... gah. I'm literally broke rn and I already owe my parents $14... haha I'll probably end up washing the car or something.

I was thinking of doing sketches for a buck or something but idk... nobody would buy probably. ><


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2015)

Omg LOL does anyone else see those Yoshis' on TBT's banner? Hahahaha XD





Call me Daniel said:


> Haru! I want to use more of my pp so I would like to request a gfx sig from you!


Okay~ I'll send you the form again when I'm off work tomorrow c: Currently using my phone XD



The Hidden Owl said:


> I'm swell!
> 
> I need like $30 by Wednesday... gah. I'm literally broke rn and I already owe my parents $14... haha I'll probably end up washing the car or something.
> 
> I was thinking of doing sketches for a buck or something but idk... nobody would buy probably. ><


Oh gosh!! ; __ ; Good luck!! I hope you earn enough soon!! c:


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 18, 2015)

Hiii! I had a better sleep today but I still feel sleepy ;u; At least the stress didn't wake me up much tonight.

How's everyone c:


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Hiii! I had a better sleep today but I still feel sleepy ;u; At least the stress didn't wake me up much tonight.
> 
> How's everyone c:



That's great to hear!! I'm about to head to bed since work early in the morning hahaha!!

Night!~ 




Random giveaway B] First 3 who quotes this post gets 50tbt~ (You must be on one of the rosters to win!~)


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 18, 2015)

Miharu said:


> That's great to hear!! I'm about to head to bed since work early in the morning hahaha!!
> 
> Night!~
> 
> ...



Aww haha. Have a nice sleep!! XD

And wow that's pretty generous of you omg XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Miharu said:


> That's great to hear!! I'm about to head to bed since work early in the morning hahaha!!
> 
> Night!~
> 
> ...



Have a great sleep!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Aww haha. Have a nice sleep!! XD
> 
> And wow that's pretty generous of you omg XD


I actually got hungry so I am currently making some rice and eggs (*?﹃｀*) LOL 

Ahhh I wanted to try to buy some candies from the restock to do random giveaways here, but I always missed them (?；ω；｀)



Sparro said:


> Have a great sleep!


Thank you!! (≧∇≦)b

Also just sent both of you the giveaway reward! Congrats (≧∇≦)b


----------



## himeki (Oct 18, 2015)

Miharu said:


> That's great to hear!! I'm about to head to bed since work early in the morning hahaha!!
> 
> Night!~
> 
> ...



pies


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm going to sell my popsicle..  Bye! It was nice to be on the official roster and now I'll be in freezing again.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 18, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I'm going to sell my popsicle..  Bye! It was nice to be on the official roster and now I'll be in freezing again.



Noooooo, why sell such a delicious frozen treat? ;v;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi, can I join this team?  wait never mind XD, just saw that I need to PM you guys


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 18, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> oh no! what's going on?





Sparro said:


> I'm okay. What's wrong?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, hey


hi guys! sorry for not replying earlier i had to go out
okay so theres this one guy...lets call him joe
okay so joe and i, we've been pretty close friends (but not extremely) for the past 2 years, we're super flirty w/ each other, but i dont think he notices it... 
 i think i started to started liking him halfway through last year, but i didnt want to because i didnt want to ruin our friendship, and since i didnt want to fall for him i would make myself like somebody else and i would tell myself 'no, you like him, you dont like joe' but it failed
 so this year i decided i wanted to tell one of my close friends about it because she is really close to joe and she knew him before i did, so i told her, and so it's this little secret thing between me and my friend
but then on Friday, my friend comes over to me and goes and leads me to where joe and his friends sit so i asked her 'why are we here?' and she was just like 'one of joes friends is trying to hook him up w/ a girl' so his friend naturally sees me and is all like 'date kawaii!'( not sharing my real name) but then joe just said 'no! im not goig to date kawaii!!' 
i know he was probably just annoyed w/ his friend for playing matchmaker but honestly im so broken inside right now

aaaah if you read all of this i love you!!!!!


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> hi guys! sorry for not replying earlier i had to go out
> okay so theres this one guy...lets call him joe
> okay so joe and i, we've been pretty close friends (but not extremely) for the past 2 years, we're super flirty w/ each other, but i dont think he notices it...
> i think i started to started liking him halfway through last year, but i didnt want to because i didnt want to ruin our friendship, and since i didnt want to fall for him i would make myself like somebody else and i would tell myself 'no, you like him, you dont like joe' but it failed
> ...



aw, I bet you're really stressed right now.. I know the same feeling. There was a guy named Daniel and we were really close. I didn't want to date him, but I liked him. I made the dumb mistake of telling my friends about it, then they told Daniel. After that, he hated me for a month, then we never spoke again. Maybe Joe just wants to be friends??


----------



## Araie (Oct 18, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> hi guys! sorry for not replying earlier i had to go out
> okay so theres this one guy...lets call him joe
> okay so joe and i, we've been pretty close friends (but not extremely) for the past 2 years, we're super flirty w/ each other, but i dont think he notices it...
> i think i started to started liking him halfway through last year, but i didnt want to because i didnt want to ruin our friendship, and since i didnt want to fall for him i would make myself like somebody else and i would tell myself 'no, you like him, you dont like joe' but it failed
> ...



I'm really sorry to hear that.. next time, don't tell your friends, haha. And if he doesn't like you, just move on to another guy who will ACTUALLY like you! You shouldn't waste your time on someone who doesn't. Or, maybe you can as him when he is not in a awkward situation..?


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 18, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> aw, I bet you're really stressed right now.. I know the same feeling. There was a guy named Daniel and we were really close. I didn't want to date him, but I liked him. I made the dumb mistake of telling my friends about it, then they told Daniel. After that, he hated me for a month, then we never spoke again. Maybe Joe just wants to be friends??


yeah joe probably doesnt want to be in a relationship w/ me he just wants to be friends but I'm so hurt and stressed out right now
i'm also very scared of joe finding out i like him


----------



## Albuns (Oct 18, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> hi guys! sorry for not replying earlier i had to go out
> okay so theres this one guy...lets call him joe
> okay so joe and i, we've been pretty close friends (but not extremely) for the past 2 years, we're super flirty w/ each other, but i dont think he notices it...
> i think i started to started liking him halfway through last year, but i didnt want to because i didnt want to ruin our friendship, and since i didnt want to fall for him i would make myself like somebody else and i would tell myself 'no, you like him, you dont like joe' but it failed
> ...



Hm... well, if you two have known each other for around 2 years and still flirt, then he may have developed feelings for you as well. Best way to find out would be to strike the question casually, hinting towards the way he acts and such. If he asks why you brought it up, just say curiosity~

I'm sorry, maybe it's a bad thing that I encourage getting together but... I don't know. ;n;


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 18, 2015)

Araie said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that.. next time, don't tell your friends, haha. And if he doesn't like you, just move on to another guy who will ACTUALLY like you! You shouldn't waste your time on someone who doesn't. Or, maybe you can as him when he is not in a awkward situation..?



yeah i know, lesson learned im just never telling anyone who i like anymore
i should probably move on and i've been trying to but i cant... i was thinking of talking to him but im super shy and i blush easily so for me it sounds like it would be so embarrasing for me to tell him


----------



## Araie (Oct 18, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> yeah i know, lesson learned im just never telling anyone who i like anymore
> i should probably move on and i've been trying to but i cant... i was thinking of talking to him but im super shy and i blush easily so for me it sounds like it would be so embarrasing for me to tell him



JUST DO IT!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hm... well, if you two have known each other for around 2 years and still flirt, then he may have developed feelings for you as well. Best way to find out would be to strike the question casually, hinting towards the way he acts and such. If he asks why you brought it up, just say curiosity~
> 
> I'm sorry, maybe it's a bad thing that I encourage getting together but... I don't know. ;n;



this. i was thinking that over time he wouldve developed feelings for me too but i'm just so confused right now
i do plan on telling him eventually though (in a very subtle way)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Araie said:


> JUST DO IT!



haha thank you for the encouragement i probably will


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> yeah i know, lesson learned im just never telling anyone who i like anymore
> i should probably move on and i've been trying to but i cant... i was thinking of talking to him but im super shy and i blush easily so for me it sounds like it would be so embarrasing for me to tell him



Ugh, I'm like this too! I'm super shy and blush really bad and easily which sucks..


----------



## Albuns (Oct 18, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> this. i was thinking that over time he wouldve developed feelings for me too but i'm just so confused right now
> i do plan on telling him eventually though (in a very subtle way)



Well, be optimistic. If you two can feel calm around each other even in awkward situations, then I'm sure he'll feel something similar.


----------



## himeki (Oct 18, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> this. i was thinking that over time he wouldve developed feelings for me too but i'm just so confused right now
> i do plan on telling him eventually though (in a very subtle way)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


----------



## Araie (Oct 18, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Ugh, I'm like this too! I'm super shy and blush really bad and easily which sucks..



Pretty much all boys at my school are just super weird and stupid most of the time.. (except for one.. well, maybe..)


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 18, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Ugh, I'm like this too! I'm super shy and blush really bad and easily which sucks..



it's so annoying because someone will say something like 'dont you like him kawaii?' and i'll just give the answer away with my face


----------



## Araie (Oct 18, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> this. i was thinking that over time he wouldve developed feelings for me too but i'm just so confused right now
> i do plan on telling him eventually though (in a very subtle way)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



You are ever so welcome.  
(Dang it, I wanted to post merge, haha.)


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Well, be optimistic. If you two can feel calm around each other even in awkward situations, then I'm sure he'll feel something similar.



yeah i'm hoping!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Araie said:


> Pretty much all boys at my school are just super weird and stupid most of the time.. (except for one.. well, maybe..)



oooh
shot


----------



## Araie (Oct 18, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> yeah i'm hoping!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh, shut up you.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> snip


haha thanks

- - - Post Merge - - -



Araie said:


> Oh, shut up you.


okie


----------



## Araie (Oct 18, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> haha thanks
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



It was going to happen, haha. 
(I was just kidding of course. )


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> it's so annoying because someone will say something like 'dont you like him kawaii?' and i'll just give the answer away with my face



YESSSS!! My annoying friend asks all the time "don't you like daniel?" and I'm like a tomato over there (I moved so I don't see daniel or my old friends so thank god)


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 18, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> YESSSS!! My annoying friend asks all the time "don't you like daniel?" and I'm like a tomato over there (I moved so I don't see daniel or my old friends so thank god)


someone finally understands!


----------



## himeki (Oct 18, 2015)

tbh i dont get it why would you want to go out with someone? like, i don't get why people in high school (or any school unless college) would go out when its not actually gonna go anywhere?

but thats from the point of view of someone who doesn't see the point in dating anyway


----------



## Damniel (Oct 18, 2015)

I have 2 Popsicles now, bought it for spontaneously.


----------



## Araie (Oct 18, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I have 2 Popsicles now, bought it for spontaneously.



Nice!  
And.. ahem.. 1,001 POOOOOSTS! (I feel ashamed..)


----------



## Albuns (Oct 18, 2015)

Araie said:


> Nice!
> And.. ahem.. 1,001 POOOOOSTS! (I feel ashamed..)



GRAAATZ~!  Don't be ashamed, it's a nice milestone.


----------



## Damniel (Oct 18, 2015)

Araie said:


> Nice!
> And.. ahem.. 1,001 POOOOOSTS! (I feel ashamed..)



Thanks! I honestly have no clue what I'm going to do with it at the moment. 
Oh congrats on your milestone.


----------



## Araie (Oct 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> GRAAATZ~!  Don't be ashamed, it's a nice milestone.



Thanks, haha.  
(Just kidding of course, haha. I've been on forums before. )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> Thanks! I honestly have no clue what I'm going to do with it at the moment.
> Oh congrats on your milestone.



Thanks as well!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I actually got hungry so I am currently making some rice and eggs (*?﹃｀*) LOL
> 
> Ahhh I wanted to try to buy some candies from the restock to do random giveaways here, but I always missed them (?；ω；｀)
> 
> ...


I didn't even notice the giveaway XD


----------



## roseflower (Oct 18, 2015)

Hello everybody, how are you doing?

Aww I love the cute Wooly Yoshi banner <3


----------



## Llust (Oct 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> tbh i dont get it why would you want to go out with someone? like, i don't get why people in high school (or any school unless college) would go out when its not actually gonna go anywhere?
> 
> but thats from the point of view of someone who doesn't see the point in dating anyway



oh my god im so glad someone has the same though process as me
ikr? there are all these kids, specifically middle & early high schoolers who are obsessed with dating thinking its cool when really all they do is text and talk at school. there are some people who actually do go out and do things together outside of school grounds, but most of the couples i knew didnt even do anything


----------



## Albuns (Oct 18, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hello everybody, how are you doing?
> 
> Aww I love the cute Wooly Yoshi banner <3



Doing good, just went out to buy some snacks and something to drink~ gosh, is it chilly outside.
How about you, Roseflower? :3


----------



## himeki (Oct 18, 2015)

mimihime said:


> oh my god im so glad someone has the same though process as me
> ikr? there are all these kids, specifically middle & early high schoolers who are obsessed with dating thinking its cool when really all they do is text and talk at school. there are some people who actually do go out and do things together outside of school grounds, but most of the couples i knew didnt even do anything



I HAVE FINALLY FOUND SOMEONE WITH THE SAME VIEWPOINT!


----------



## Taj (Oct 18, 2015)

Holla! My skype is back on! Now I need to write my password down and NOT forget it!


----------



## roseflower (Oct 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Doing good, just went out to buy some snacks and something to drink~ gosh, is it chilly outside.
> How about you, Roseflower? :3



Hiya Alby, yeah it`s pretty chilly here as well, I`m doing fine, eating chocolate cookies ahaha<3


----------



## Albuns (Oct 18, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hiya Alby, yeah it`s pretty chilly here as well, I`m doing fine, eating chocolate cookies ahaha<3



Homemade?! O:


----------



## roseflower (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi there Evvie and neester

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Homemade?! O:



No, sadly^^ bought in supermarket hehe, but these are really yummy, so I usually buy more than one packet


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 18, 2015)

Holy crap 0_o That was one hell of a concert! And my first one too!


----------



## himeki (Oct 18, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi there Evvie and neester
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



eeyyyoooo


----------



## Albuns (Oct 18, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi there Evvie and neester
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ah~ ya. I rarely find foods that taste better than their homemade counterparts. Cookies are one exception. x)


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 18, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Holy crap 0_o That was one hell of a concert! And my first one too!


Welcome back!!
Did you have fun?


----------



## roseflower (Oct 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> eeyyyoooo



Hiya I saw your SOTW entry, it`s looking great, I think you can be really confident of it!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hi Blackjack, happy that you had fun at the concert c:


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 18, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Welcome back!!
> Did you have fun?



Hell yeah! One of my favorite bands, and I have to say I enjoy them better live!

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> Hi Blackjack, happy that you had fun at the concert c:



I had the best time!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 18, 2015)

Hey guys! I've joined da Team Popsicle yo 
Nice to meet you guys


----------



## Albuns (Oct 18, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Hey guys! I've joined da Team Popsicle yo
> Nice to meet you guys



Ice to meet you too, Pippy!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ice to meet you too, Pippy!


Oh my god I'm dyinh


----------



## Damniel (Oct 18, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Hey guys! I've joined da Team Popsicle yo
> Nice to meet you guys



Oh welcome!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Hey guys! I've joined da Team Popsicle yo
> Nice to meet you guys



Hello! Welcome to TP! How are you?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ice to meet you too, Pippy!



Hehe thanks 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> Oh welcome!



Thanks! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Hello! Welcome to TP! How are you?



Hi, I'm doing pretty good! I'm a little disappointed that tomorrow I have to go back to school and that Fall Break has ended, but I'm kinds excited to meet my friends again. How about you?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Hehe thanks
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm doing good, have to wear the adhesive wrap again today though ;-;

How's life?


----------



## Araie (Oct 18, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Hey guys! I've joined da Team Popsicle yo
> Nice to meet you guys



Oh, welcome to Team Popsicle then!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 18, 2015)

Someone save me... my parents dragged me to some party and there is only one other kid here. Halp!


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Hehe thanks
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




You had Fall Break?? I never had that.. Weird.


----------



## Araie (Oct 18, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> You had Fall Break?? I never had that.. Weird.



It's for catholic schools. I used to have one. Oh, and hi! Oh, uh.. never mind, bye..


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

Araie said:


> It's for catholic schools. I used to have one. Oh, and hi! Oh, uh.. never mind, bye..



Oh well, I go to public school.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 18, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I actually might be interested in both of ur letters if u are willing to sell..
> 
> Feeling good
> 
> hbu?



aye I'll trade a pokeball for both
gods know you don't need two extra balls with all the friends you'll see at parties



Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> ~blah blah blah
> aaaah if you read all of this i love you!!!!!



O: ahhh I've felt something like that between me and one of my best friends.
I was the guy asking hopefully to be with my friend (I really like her...)
and she said no.

Still plotting how to get her; we're still best friends though so at least I can talk with her and share my feelings without feeling ashamed



Araie said:


> Nice!
> And.. ahem.. 1,001 POOOOOSTS! (I feel ashamed..)



Congrats!  And don't, I've posted a lot in here.... so don't feel ashamed!



Dawnpiplup said:


> Hey guys! I've joined da Team Popsicle yo
> Nice to meet you guys



Hey!!  Welcome to the team! ^^


----------



## Araie (Oct 18, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> aye I'll trade a pokeball for both
> gods know you don't need two extra balls with all the friends you'll see at parties
> 
> 
> ...



Like I said before, I was just kidding, haha.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 18, 2015)

Araie said:


> Like I said before, I was just kidding, haha.



XD

How are you doing tonight?


----------



## Araie (Oct 18, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD
> 
> How are you doing tonight?



I'm fine, just stalkin' people on TBT..


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 18, 2015)

Araie said:


> I'm fine, just stalkin' people on TBT..



... okay that's creepy.

also I like your usertitle: tᏲ⁅ Ꮸᙈᖇຮ⁅ᕍ ṎṈ- be you.
XD That would be funny to try to spread it


----------



## Araie (Oct 18, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ... okay that's creepy.
> 
> also I like your usertitle: tᏲ⁅ Ꮸᙈᖇຮ⁅ᕍ ṎṈ- be you.
> XD That would be funny to try to spread it



Thanks.. that's just me, haha.  
And yeah, I did it for the spirit of Halloween! If you would like to do it, this is the website I used!: http://megacooltext.com/ 
IT WILL START.. NOW! I think..


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 18, 2015)

Araie said:


> Thanks.. that's just me, haha.
> And yeah, I did it for the spirit of Halloween! If you would like to do it, this is the website I used!: http://megacooltext.com/
> IT WILL START.. NOW! I think..



 I have an evil idea....
Maybe PM random people and tell them they're cursed, and they have to have "tᏲ⁅ Ꮸᙈᖇຮ⁅ᕍ ṎṈ- be you." somewhere in their sig or user title, and then they have to spread it to some of their friends 
Since dark candy probably won't be released this year, this is the next best thing


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 18, 2015)

Evening guys!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Hey guys! How's everyone doing?


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Hey guys! How's everyone doing?



I am good! How about you?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I am good! How about you?



Good! Just praying that my knee is better by tomorrow and I won't have to wear the adhesive.

Which concert did you end up going too?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 18, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Evening guys!



Good evening!  How was your concert?


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 18, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good evening!  How was your concert?



It was great, the opening band was awesome, and ALT-J was killing it! The whole concert was about 2 and a half hours, and afterwards we got some food at a restaurant, at midnight 0_o


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> It was great, the opening band was awesome, and ALT-J was killing it! The whole concert was about 2 and a half hours, and afterwards we got some food at a restaurant, at midnight 0_o



Was it McDonalds

McDonalds is the bomb at midnight


----------



## Llust (Oct 18, 2015)

finally decided to wrap up two days worth of hardcore studying ouo took a look around my room - it looks like paper and books just snowed in here. i plan on sleeping within the next hour. i still havent folded my laundry. still havent had dinner..behold, the definition of sundays ._.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

mimihime said:


> finally decided to wrap up two days worth of hardcore studying ouo took a look around my room - it looks like paper and books just snowed in here. i plan on sleeping within the next hour. i still havent folded my laundry. still havent had dinner..behold, the definition of sundays ._.



Behold the definition of my life


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 18, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> It was great, the opening band was awesome, and ALT-J was killing it! The whole concert was about 2 and a half hours, and afterwards we got some food at a restaurant, at midnight 0_o



Awesome!  And Burger King.... right?



mimihime said:


> finally decided to wrap up two days worth of hardcore studying ouo took a look around my room - it looks like paper and books just snowed in here. i plan on sleeping within the next hour. i still havent folded my laundry. still havent had dinner..behold, the definition of sundays ._.



;o; sounds horrible.
you should dream that it's actual snow, and that there's a feast in your kitchen


----------



## Araie (Oct 18, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I have an evil idea....
> Maybe PM random people and tell them they're cursed, and they have to have "tᏲ⁅ Ꮸᙈᖇຮ⁅ᕍ ṎṈ- be you." somewhere in their sig or user title, and then they have to spread it to some of their friends
> Since dark candy probably won't be released this year, this is the next best thing



The "be you" part is part of my original title.. thing. So, it would be part of THEIR original one.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 18, 2015)

Araie said:


> The "be you" part is part of my original title.. thing. So, it would be part of THEIR original one.



Even better!
Time to spread it


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

My grandparents left 

I got some new gym clothes for school, and highlighters! I can't find my posterboard for a project I am working on though. My teacher will be pissed at me!!!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 18, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I have an evil idea....
> Maybe PM random people and tell them they're cursed, and they have to have "tᏲ⁅ Ꮸᙈᖇຮ⁅ᕍ ṎṈ- be you." somewhere in their sig or user title, and then they have to spread it to some of their friends
> Since dark candy probably won't be released this year, this is the next best thing



I guess I am haunted lol


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

I just took the adhesive off and my knee hurts so much more
Think I have to wear it to school </3
Is anyone else here injured?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 19, 2015)

Hey guys!! I'm finally back home hahaha and I'm about to go to sleep early ; v; I'm so tired ahaha!! I hope you guys all had a great weekend!! <3 I'll be announcing the big giveaway sometime tomorrow with major updates!~ (I'll probably announce the updates first in the morning then giveaway sometime in the evening!) I'll also be updating the Quest Roster tomorrow as well, adding lots of new quests, etc!

Also we got this new fluffy, soft, and very warm blanket ahhh~ I snuggled under it and almost fell asleep LOL It was that comfy ahahaha!!





Sugarella said:


> I'm going to sell my popsicle..  Bye! It was nice to be on the official roster and now I'll be in freezing again.


Your name on the roster has been taken off and been added back to Freezing! c:



Dawnpiplup said:


> Hi, can I join this team?  wait never mind XD, just saw that I need to PM you guys


Of course!!! <3 And hahaha you don't need to send any of us a PM if you want to join! Posting that you want to join here, will also allow you to join!  The whole "only PM" thing was meant for the group add-on (once we do get a restock for that hahhaa XD)

Also Welcome to TP!!! ;//v//; Feel free to stop by and chat anytime, participate in the quests, etc!~ If you have any other questions please feel free to ask! (However I do suggest reading the FAQ on Jacob's OP first before asking! c: ) 



Call me Daniel said:


> I have 2 Popsicles now, bought it for spontaneously.


Congrats on your second popsicle!!  I just added you to the "Dedicated Popsicle Member" section! c:


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 19, 2015)

Night guys! I am *FINALLY* getting a new phone tomorrow! iPhone 6!!!!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 19, 2015)

Hey, Miharu or someone who would know these things...

I'm looking for yellow color contacts for a cosplay thing with my yearbook crew, any preferred sites?? not really looking for anything fancy, just mainly for this one time. I have blue eyes, non-prescription if that helps!!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Also we got this new fluffy, soft, and very warm blanket ahhh~ I snuggled under it and almost fell asleep LOL It was that comfy ahahaha!!



Welcome back!! <3 and OH MY GOD I KNOW DEM FEELS you're so lucky ;u; I need a new blanket like that ahhhh XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blackjack said:


> Night guys! I am *FINALLY* getting a new phone tomorrow! iPhone 6!!!!



Awesome! I'm so happy for you!! =D Have fun with it~


----------



## Albuns (Oct 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hey guys!! I'm finally back home hahaha and I'm about to go to sleep early ; v; I'm so tired ahaha!! I hope you guys all had a great weekend!! <3 I'll be announcing the big giveaway sometime tomorrow with major updates!~ (I'll probably announce the updates first in the morning then giveaway sometime in the evening!) I'll also be updating the Quest Roster tomorrow as well, adding lots of new quests, etc!
> 
> Also we got this new fluffy, soft, and very warm blanket ahhh~ I snuggled under it and almost fell asleep LOL It was that comfy ahahaha!!



Whaaat, does such a mythical thing really exist!? O: It must be made from enchanted alpaca fluff or something if you almost fell asleep immediately. xD


----------



## himeki (Oct 19, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Hey, Miharu or someone who would know these things...
> 
> I'm looking for yellow color contacts for a cosplay thing with my yearbook crew, any preferred sites?? not really looking for anything fancy, just mainly for this one time. I have blue eyes, non-prescription if that helps!!



I'd check out pinkyparadise.com, and finding yellow contacts that look good on blue eyes c:


----------



## himeki (Oct 19, 2015)

NINJASSSSS (youll see in a second bambeh)


----------



## MayorBambie (Oct 19, 2015)

Only one more week till halloween holidays


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 19, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Night guys! I am *FINALLY* getting a new phone tomorrow! iPhone 6!!!!



;-; I would kill for the very first iPhone.
Mine is a bland one that doesn't have apps/internet, just texting, calling, photos, and other little phone functions
Its highlight is a slide-out keyboard for easy texting, but still.

Congrats though!!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 19, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ;-; I would kill for the very first iPhone.
> Mine is a bland one that doesn't have apps/internet, just texting, calling, photos, and other little phone functions
> Its highlight is a slide-out keyboard for easy texting, but still.
> 
> Congrats though!!



Thanks! I remember having a keyboard phone, thinking it was the greatest thing ever lol!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 19, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Thanks! I remember having a keyboard phone, thinking it was the greatest thing ever lol!



Yeah, it's definitely wayyy better than the first phone I had, it was a flip phone.  A _flip phone_.  The torture of texting took the fun out of it completely.


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 19, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Yeah, it's definitely wayyy better than the first phone I had, it was a flip phone.  A _flip phone_.  The torture of texting took the fun out of it completely.



I love old phones like that. When I got the newer ones, I totally crapped on the old ones, but now I can appreciate them more


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 19, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I love old phones like that. When I got the newer ones, I totally crapped on the old ones, but now I can appreciate them more


welp... at least you guys have phones.

I'm almost 15 and still don't have a phone of any type. -.- I'm really hoping to get one for Christmas.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 19, 2015)

I've always wanted a flip phone. They look so fancy ;u; but I was too late to the whole thing and started off with a smartphone when I was in like 8th grade :/


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 19, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I love old phones like that. When I got the newer ones, I totally crapped on the old ones, but now I can appreciate them more



Me too, but sometimes I'd like something different for a change.



The Hidden Owl said:


> welp... at least you guys have phones.
> 
> I'm almost 15 and still don't have a phone of any type. -.- I'm really hoping to get one for Christmas.



;-; the struggle when I didn't have one was real.
But I had a laptop.  All was well :')



Aerate said:


> I've always wanted a flip phone. They look so fancy ;u; but I was too late to the whole thing and started off with a smartphone when I was in like 8th grade :/



I don't really have many people to text, so really the apps + internet are the main reason I'd like a smart phone
I'd only recommend a flip-phone to someone who texts a lot and never gets finger cramps


----------



## Miharu (Oct 19, 2015)

Morning everyone!! <3 How are you guys doing today?~ c:





The Hidden Owl said:


> Hey, Miharu or someone who would know these things...
> 
> I'm looking for yellow color contacts for a cosplay thing with my yearbook crew, any preferred sites?? not really looking for anything fancy, just mainly for this one time. I have blue eyes, non-prescription if that helps!!


Oh of course!  The sites I love to use the most is candylens.com!! (However it's best to order from this site if you aren't in a rush for your contacts. The shipping is normally either free or super cheap compared to other sites and that's why I prefer it more xD But it DOES take around a month for your contacts to ship in)

pinkyparadise is also a great website to order from!! It's best to order from pinkyparadise.com if you are in a rush for your contacts, the only sad thing about it is that their shipping fee is pricey ; v; Hahaha!



Aerate said:


> Welcome back!! <3 and OH MY GOD I KNOW DEM FEELS you're so lucky ;u; I need a new blanket like that ahhhh XD


THANKSSS AHAHAHA!~ And omgggggg I hope you get one soon!!!! I fell straight asleep HAHA



Alby-Kun said:


> Whaaat, does such a mythical thing really exist!? O: It must be made from enchanted alpaca fluff or something if you almost fell asleep immediately. xD


YESSS IT DOESSS!!! And it's made from sheep's fluff huhuhuhu!!! XD So soft and warm ; v; <3


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning everyone!! <3 How are you guys doing today?~ c:



I am good! My new phone comes in today (hopefully) and I can't wait!

I also can't wait to hear about the special event for hitting 10,000 posts!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 19, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I am good! My new phone comes in today (hopefully) and I can't wait!
> 
> I also can't wait to hear about the special event for hitting 10,000 posts!



OHHHH CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW PHONE!!! XD

And yesss I bet you guys are excited!! Hahaha it won't be posted until later tonight! c: I'll be posting the new update/rules/updating the Quest Rosters this afternoon! c: Oh and more quests ahaha! XD


----------



## aericell (Oct 19, 2015)

Hey! Can I redeem Quest #3? Just realized its already passed a week c:


----------



## Miharu (Oct 19, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Hey! Can I redeem Quest #3? Just realized its already passed a week c:



Yesss!~ <3 I'll update that for you when I update the rest of the Quest Rosters!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHHH CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW PHONE!!! XD
> 
> And yesss I bet you guys are excited!! Hahaha it won't be posted until later tonight! c: I'll be posting the new update/rules/updating the Quest Rosters this afternoon! c: Oh and more quests ahaha! XD



Sweet! Can't wait!



FYI I still have my popsicles, I just hid them so I can display my candies


----------



## Miharu (Oct 19, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Sweet! Can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> FYI I still have my popsicles, I just hid them so I can display my candies



Hahaha thanks for letting me know!! XD You are going to have to unhide them once the giveaway starts though  Since we are giving entries out per popsicle, we need to make sure no one tries anything fishy LOL!~


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha thanks for letting me know!! XD You are going to have to unhide them once the giveaway starts though  Since we are giving entries out per popsicle, we need to make sure no one tries anything fishy LOL!~



Ah, ok, I un-hid them. 



I am so *poor...*


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 19, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Ah, ok, I un-hid them.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so *poor...*



XD I think y'all know I have 2 popsicles ever since the _event_ happened awhile back.  I'd prefer to keep them hidden so I don't have to worry about it.

And you bought too much candy... you should've saved it for the spellectables xD


----------



## roseflower (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi everybody, yellow candy restock alert!!!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 19, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi everybody, yellow candy restock alert!!!



._. Don't be mad at me....


----------



## roseflower (Oct 19, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ._. Don't be mad at me....


Why that?
I only bought one this time, because I?m afraid that I can?t afford the 3 new Collectibles T.T


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 19, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Why that?
> I only bought one this time, because I?m afraid that I can?t afford the 3 new Collectibles T.T



>.> Because I bought 8 candies

And I'm worrying too.  I'm probably gonna sell or giveaway some of the candies I bought, so I can get back up to 800.  That, or post a lot today XD


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 19, 2015)

I didn't get a single one. ;u;


----------



## roseflower (Oct 19, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> >.> Because I bought 8 candies
> 
> And I'm worrying too.  I'm probably gonna sell or giveaway some of the candies I bought, so I can get back up to 800.  That, or post a lot today XD



Buy as much as you want c; I?d now just like a fresh red candy<3, hopefully I can snag one

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aerate said:


> I didn't get a single one. ;u;



I?m sorry!!!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 19, 2015)

It's not your fault c: don't worry about it haha, just a candy. Can't even eat it lol


----------



## roseflower (Oct 19, 2015)

If I can`t afford the 3 new collectibles, I probably need to sell my 2 yellow candies I got so far from the restocks anywaysT.T
I wonder how much the 3 will cost?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 19, 2015)

those sales are telling us something...


----------



## roseflower (Oct 19, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> View attachment 153248
> those sales are telling us something...



Ah I see now everything makes sense c;


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 19, 2015)

Can someone please explain the purpose for these kinds of threads?

No offence or anything, I'm just wondering


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 19, 2015)

00jachna said:


> Can someone please explain the purpose for these kinds of threads?
> 
> No offence or anything, I'm just wondering



You mean, like teams and stuff? 

It's just a group of people chit chatting I guess. Sorta like a group chat or something. Or I guess a clan?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 19, 2015)

Look at my terrible ink and paint job.


Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 19, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I didn't get a single one. ;u;



;_; be patient!  I missed all the restocks till now, which is why I bought 8/9 that were left for sale.
I plan on giving a few away on Halloween to some of the people I consider my closest friends on here.  The more I collect, the more I'll give.



roseflower said:


> If I can`t afford the 3 new collectibles, I probably need to sell my 2 yellow candies I got so far from the restocks anywaysT.T
> I wonder how much the 3 will cost?



Well... Ice cream swirls and popsicles were 129 and 149 (I believe?) back when they were released, so probably around that price range.  Who knows though, it could be really cheap!



The Hidden Owl said:


> View attachment 153248
> those sales are telling us something...



..... TBT Illuminati confirmed.



00jachna said:


> Can someone please explain the purpose for these kinds of threads?
> 
> No offence or anything, I'm just wondering



Random chatting, hosting giveaways/events, and fun stuff in general!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 19, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ;_; be patient!  I missed all the restocks till now, which is why I bought 8/9 that were left for sale.
> I plan on giving a few away on Halloween to some of the people I consider my closest friends on here.  The more I collect, the more I'll give.



Aw that's really nice of you c: I'm sure your friends are gonna love that~


----------



## Miharu (Oct 19, 2015)

00jachna said:


> Can someone please explain the purpose for these kinds of threads?
> 
> No offence or anything, I'm just wondering


Just like what the others said, TP is just basically a group chatting place with lots of events/perks/etc. hahaha xD I wouldn't say the same with the other teams, since each team is different, but if you are talking about this team in particular, then it's mainly just a fun chatting thread which does random giveaways, host free popsicle raffles so other members has a chance of getting a popsicle, random quests to earn some pps to redeem rewards, etc and who's goal is to snatch a group add-on so we can finally move over and keep this thread more organized. c: 



Alby-Kun said:


> Look at my terrible ink and paint job.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> ...


PSSSHHH That's not terrible at all!! It looks great!! Great job Alby!!! 



Omg ahahaha I always seem to miss the restock once I go offline XD Hahaha! I'm happy some of you guys were able to snatch some/alot though!! <3


----------



## Albuns (Oct 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Just like what the others said, TP is just basically a group chatting place with lots of events/perks/etc. hahaha xD I wouldn't say the same with the other teams, since each team is different, but if you are talking about this team in particular, then it's mainly just a fun chatting thread which does random giveaways, host free popsicle raffles so other members has a chance of getting a popsicle, random quests to earn some pps to redeem rewards, etc and who's goal is to snatch a group add-on so we can finally move over and keep this thread more organized. c:
> 
> 
> PSSSHHH That's not terrible at all!! It looks great!! Great job Alby!!!
> ...



D'aww~, thanks Mimi! c: I dunno, I just feel like if I had more time, I could've gotten a more even coating of paint on it and maybe make some lines more bold.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 19, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Aw that's really nice of you c: I'm sure your friends are gonna love that~



c`: Yeah.  I was originally gonna give them oranges and pears, but in the spirit of Halloween, and everyone likes candy better than fruit, it's gonna be yellow candy now.  Plus I now have 16(?) yellow candies and I seriously don't even know what to do with them all X'D

On a side note, if the spellectables are cheap enough, I'll be giving those too ;]


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 19, 2015)

Hiya luvlies!!! Just wanted to pop in and say hello. I made my costume today!!!! I just submitted my pic. I'll post one here later this week  hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 19, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hiya luvlies!!! Just wanted to pop in and say hello. I made my costume today!!!! I just submitted my pic. I'll post one here later this week  hope everyone is doing well!



Hellu, DaCoSim!! Ooh, what ever could it be~? owo Can't wait to see it. xD

I'm doing okay, but I think my eyesight is getting worse by the week. How about you? c:


----------



## Miharu (Oct 19, 2015)

✧ Quest Rosters are now up to date!

✧ Quests #21-#26 has now been added! 

✧ Naekoya's GFX rewards has now been taken out of the Rewards section! She is currently really busy, so she will not have any time to accept new requests! > v< 

✧ New rule has been added to Jacob's section about the raffles! 
New rule: "If you DO plan on selling your popsicle you won from the raffle after 3 months has passed, then you will no longer be able to enter any future popsicle raffles hosted from TP."

The reason why we added this rule is because we want to keep things fair for the members who haven't won or haven't even gotten a popsicle yet. If you plan on selling the popsicle after 3 months has passed AND trying to enter the raffles again, then that just shows us you are only entering it to make tbt off the free popsicles we are giving which was meant to be given to those who actually wanted the popsicles. 

We gave a lot of thought about you guys selling your other popsicles that you may have bought from other users, and we decided it's fine if you want to sell the popsicles you have bought from other users in the TBT marketplace. As long as you don't sell the popsicle you won from the raffles or popsicles that were given to you by one of the other popsicle winners, you are free of any penalties. (The reason we were hesitant about you guys selling your other popsicles you bought from other users was because it shows us that you really only wanted 1 popsicle. And compared to others who don't have the chance to buy popsicles, it wouldn't be fair to them if you entered the free popsicle raffles when you already had one that you had bought from other users. However, we understand it's hard to make tbt, so we gave it a lot of thought. c: )

✧ The Big Giveaway shall be announced later tonight! (I won't be home, since I'll be leaving in a few hours, so that's why it won't be announced until late tonight! c: ) 
​


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ​


cool beans! >v<bbb


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 19, 2015)

Ha!!! My eyesight is TERRIBLE so I def feel your pain. I even kept my glasses on in my pic I submitted. I have 2 more projects to do this week and one little one next week. I need to put my ghosty fabric on my shirts that I'm going to wear my my little guy for hw. He's going to be a ghost buster and I'm going to be his ghost!!! And I am making my good friend, a wooden hanging name thing for her baby shower. Next week when my little one's costume comes in, I'm going to make him a name tag that says STANTZ as he's going as Dan akroid's character. Geez gonna be so busy. Oh yeah and I have to make cheesecake stuffed strawberries for tomorrow after I get home from work tonight for one of my managers last day tomorrow. There really needs to be more hours in the day!!!!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 19, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hiya luvlies!!! Just wanted to pop in and say hello. I made my costume today!!!! I just submitted my pic. I'll post one here later this week  hope everyone is doing well!


DACOSIMMMM <3333 OHHH!! I can't wait to see your costume!!! I'm doing great ahhh how have you been?? <33



The Hidden Owl said:


> cool beans! >v<bbb


YEEEEE!~ I maaayyyy announce the prizes soonnerrrr, but idkkk ahahaha!~ Maybe I'll have you guys play a game B]


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 19, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Look at my terrible ink and paint job.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> ...



it's not bad!   I've not touched ink and paint for like 10 years because I suck at it XD



DaCoSim said:


> Hiya luvlies!!! Just wanted to pop in and say hello. I made my costume today!!!! I just submitted my pic. I'll post one here later this week  hope everyone is doing well!



Hey!! Hang in there, the cheesecake will be worth it in the end :3
(said that after making a nightmarish jelly roll)


----------



## roseflower (Oct 19, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ha!!! My eyesight is TERRIBLE so I def feel your pain. I even kept my glasses on in my pic I submitted. I have 2 more projects to do this week and one little one next week. I need to put my ghosty fabric on my shirts that I'm going to wear my my little guy for hw. He's going to be a ghost buster and I'm going to be his ghost!!! And I am making my good friend, a wooden hanging name thing for her baby shower. Next week when my little one's costume comes in, I'm going to make him a name tag that says STANTZ as he's going as Dan akroid's character. Geez gonna be so busy. Oh yeah and I have to make cheesecake stuffed strawberries for tomorrow after I get home from work tonight for one of my managers last day tomorrow. There really needs to be more hours in the day!!!!


Ahh you are so busy, I hope you have a little time to relax


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hey everyone. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Araie (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi guys! 
(Man, I just love coming out of nowhere, don't I..?)




MissLily123 said:


> Hey everyone. Hope everyone is doing well.



Hello! I'm fine at least, haha.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 19, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> it's not bad!   I've not touched ink and paint for like 10 years because I suck at it XD



Trust me, inking is only fun when you're using an actual pen. If you use quills or those old fashion pens and the tip gets stuck on the paper, chances are you just split your tip and splattered ink over your art. xD 
Painting is nice, but keeping a good consistency is tedious, especially for darker colors where you want to cover up as much space as possible.

Keep practicing, I've never inked before in my life and haven't painted in 3-4 years!


----------



## Jacob (Oct 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ✧ Quest Rosters are now up to date!
> 
> ✧ Quests #21-#26 has now been added!
> 
> ...



In case someone missed it, cuz its at the bottom of the page ;D


----------



## Albuns (Oct 19, 2015)

Araie said:


> Hi guys!
> (Man, I just love coming out of nowhere, don't I..?)
> 
> 
> ...



Hellu, Araie~!!
(It's fine, I like popping my head in randomly once in a while as well. ouo)


----------



## Miharu (Oct 19, 2015)

ALRIGHT GUYS!~ I shall be announcing the prizes for the BIG Giveaway now!! But since I'll be announcing them now, I'll state one of the rules for the giveaway now! Those who are currently NOT on either of the rosters may not participate in this giveaway! Of course, we can still add you to the rosters, but you just won't be able to participate in this certain giveaway! c:

There will be 3 prizes! The first person who's chosen by the random name generator will get the first pick, second person chosen will get the second pick, and the third winner chosen will be getting the last prize! c:

The prizes are....


Spoiler:  



✧ A $10 gift card + 500 tbt (Your choice of either an eShop gift card or a Gamestop gift card)
✧ A popsicle collectible + 500 tbt
✧ An Ice Cream Swirl collectible + 500tbt



A little note: The popsicle being given out in this giveaway follows the same rule as any free popsicle raffle. c: You may not sell it until 3 months has passed. On the other hand, you may sell the swirl for tbt ahahaha~​


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ALRIGHT GUYS!~ I shall be announcing the prizes for the BIG Giveaway now!! But since I'll be announcing them now, I'll state one of the rules for the giveaway now! Those who are currently NOT on either of the rosters may not participate in this giveaway! Of course, we can still add you to the rosters, but you just won't be able to participate in this certain giveaway! c:
> 
> There will be 3 prizes! The first person who's chosen by the random name generator will get the first pick, second person chosen will get the second pick, and the third winner chosen will be getting the last prize! c:
> 
> ...



I don't get it


----------



## Miharu (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I don't get it



Ohh it's only the prizes I'm announcing now B] The big giveaway and how to enter shall be posted later tonight! I need to make a GFX form of it since it won't fit on my OP ahahhaa XD Also I'll be leaving home soon so I can't make it atm ; v;


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohh it's only the prizes I'm announcing now B] The big giveaway and how to enter shall be posted later tonight! I need to make a GFX form of it since it won't fit on my OP ahahhaa XD Also I'll be leaving home soon so I can't make it atm ; v;



Okay! Have a nice day!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 19, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Hey everyone. Hope everyone is doing well.



Hey!  I'm doing good, still sick though.  How are you?



Alby-Kun said:


> Trust me, inking is only fun when you're using an actual pen. If you use quills or those old fashion pens and the tip gets stuck on the paper, chances are you just split your tip and splattered ink over your art. xD
> Painting is nice, but keeping a good consistency is tedious, especially for darker colors where you want to cover up as much space as possible.
> 
> Keep practicing, I've never inked before in my life and haven't painted in 3-4 years!



X"DD nahhh I'll just stick with pixel and coloured pencil/graphite.  I'm not gonna waste precious paint 



Can't wait for the giveaway!!


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ALRIGHT GUYS!~ I shall be announcing the prizes for the BIG Giveaway now!! But since I'll be announcing them now, I'll state one of the rules for the giveaway now! Those who are currently NOT on either of the rosters may not participate in this giveaway! Of course, we can still add you to the rosters, but you just won't be able to participate in this certain giveaway! c:
> 
> There will be 3 prizes! The first person who's chosen by the random name generator will get the first pick, second person chosen will get the second pick, and the third winner chosen will be getting the last prize! c:
> 
> ...



Sounds fun, girl! Can't wait ^.^


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YEEEEE!~ I maaayyyy announce the prizes soonnerrrr, but idkkk ahahaha!~ Maybe I'll have you guys play a game B]



YASSSS I love games!!


----------



## aericell (Oct 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ALRIGHT GUYS!~ I shall be announcing the prizes for the BIG Giveaway now!! But since I'll be announcing them now, I'll state one of the rules for the giveaway now! Those who are currently NOT on either of the rosters may not participate in this giveaway! Of course, we can still add you to the rosters, but you just won't be able to participate in this certain giveaway! c:
> 
> There will be 3 prizes! The first person who's chosen by the random name generator will get the first pick, second person chosen will get the second pick, and the third winner chosen will be getting the last prize! c:
> 
> ...



Oooh I'm excited!!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 19, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Hey!  I'm doing good, still sick though.  How are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It'll be a waste if you don't use it eventually. Besides, you'll learn from the experience. x)


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ALRIGHT GUYS!~ I shall be announcing the prizes for the BIG Giveaway now!! But since I'll be announcing them now, I'll state one of the rules for the giveaway now! Those who are currently NOT on either of the rosters may not participate in this giveaway! Of course, we can still add you to the rosters, but you just won't be able to participate in this certain giveaway! c:
> 
> There will be 3 prizes! The first person who's chosen by the random name generator will get the first pick, second person chosen will get the second pick, and the third winner chosen will be getting the last prize! c:
> 
> ...



YEEEE very niccceeee!!! Can't wait to see the rules!! >v<


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 19, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Hey!  I'm doing good, still sick though.  How are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh that's how I was. The sick never seems to go away. But I could always be better ^.^ I went and visited a friend yesterday. Then it started snowing -_-


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 19, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> It'll be a waste if you don't use it eventually. Besides, you'll learn from the experience. x)



True, but my paints are lost in my boxes from moving, and they're like 10 years old LOL I don't think I can use them

- - - Post Merge - - -



MissLily123 said:


> Ahh that's how I was. The sick never seems to go away. But I could always be better ^.^ I went and visited a friend yesterday. Then it started snowing -_-



Yeah; the snow would've made me feel better though c: I always enjoy the cold weather~


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 19, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> True, but my paints are lost in my boxes from moving, and they're like 10 years old LOL I don't think I can use them
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Take all of the snow. I don't want it. But I love the cold weather too. I can cover up with as many blankets as I please ^.^


----------



## Albuns (Oct 19, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Take all of the snow. I don't want it. But I love the cold weather too. I can cover up with as many blankets as I please ^.^



Awh~ but snow's all white and fluffy! Not only that, but it makes Winter looks so beautiful!


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 19, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Awh~ but snow's all white and fluffy! Not only that, but it makes Winter looks so beautiful!




And makes the roads icy and produces slush. But oh well, lol. You can have all the snow too


----------



## Albuns (Oct 19, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> And makes the roads icy and produces slush. But oh well, lol. You can have all the snow too



Hurray~! xD


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm good Jaz! Just BUSY lol!!! Glad you're doing well!!! Oooh awesome prizes!!! Looking forward to it! 

Ha Rose, thx!!! Yep. I relax when I sleep!!! Hahaha!!! 

Ok heading into work. Will see u all later!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 19, 2015)

*Redeeming Quests 22, 23, 24, 25, and 26!*



Spoiler: Quest 22



Redeeming 100pps please!





Spoiler: Quest 23



Redeeming 200pps please!





Spoiler: Quest 24



*What's your most favorite and/or least favorite part about being in Team Popsicle?* I love being able to socialize with all you guys, you're all so cool! The only thing I don't like about it is it distracts me sometimes... >v<





Spoiler: Quest 25



I'm going to do a trio costume with my friends where we all wear paper mache masks! We're only going to a party, so we wanted to make it that nobody will recognize us.





Spoiler: Quest 26



*Tell us the scariest story you can think of!* I stink at scary stories, so I'm just going to tell the scariest story I've experienced... one time like 3 years ago my mom left me and my sisters in the car to drop something off in the library and there was a long line inside so she took a long time... after a while this lady came by our car and noticed us and peered in the window (we were like omg wth) and she smiled at us, probably friendly but what the heck how were we supposed to know? Anyways she left weirdly and went to go get a really sketchy looking security guard, and he came and looked all around our car... we were so freaked out and I was hiding my sisters under the seats and stuff I literally had a hairbrush in my hand in case he broke in. Then he left but the lady still stayed, and my mom finally came. We told her all about it and she started to leave when we saw the lady run up and knock on our car as my mom was driving?? My mom rolled down the window and the lady said that you shouldn't leave your kids in the car around here, people are weird and its not safe. My mom was like ok... then she drove away... I literally was so freaked out afterwards I couldn't move, notice I was only like 11 and my sisters were under 8 years old.

so yeah LOL XD


----------



## Miharu (Oct 19, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> I'm good Jaz! Just BUSY lol!!! Glad you're doing well!!! Oooh awesome prizes!!! Looking forward to it!
> 
> Ha Rose, thx!!! Yep. I relax when I sleep!!! Hahaha!!!
> 
> Ok heading into work. Will see u all later!


I bet!! Hahaha XD And yeee!! Glad you are!! 



The Hidden Owl said:


> *Redeeming Quests 22, 23, 24, 25, and 26!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL OMG sorry I made a typo with Quest #22 xD I just changed it right now! xD Also I'll be reading through the rest of your quests and updating your quest log once I get back home!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ALRIGHT GUYS!~ I shall be announcing the prizes for the BIG Giveaway now!! But since I'll be announcing them now, I'll state one of the rules for the giveaway now! Those who are currently NOT on either of the rosters may not participate in this giveaway! Of course, we can still add you to the rosters, but you just won't be able to participate in this certain giveaway! c:
> 
> There will be 3 prizes! The first person who's chosen by the random name generator will get the first pick, second person chosen will get the second pick, and the third winner chosen will be getting the last prize! c:
> 
> ...



Awesome prizes! Can't wait!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL OMG sorry I made a typo with Quest #22 xD I just changed it right now! xD Also I'll be reading through the rest of your quests and updating your quest log once I get back home!



Ah ok, would you like me to change it?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 19, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Take all of the snow. I don't want it. But I love the cold weather too. I can cover up with as many blankets as I please ^.^



XD I wish I could!!!



Alby-Kun said:


> Awh~ but snow's all white and fluffy! Not only that, but it makes Winter looks so beautiful!



Yes!!



DaCoSim said:


> I'm good Jaz! Just BUSY lol!!! Glad you're doing well!!! Oooh awesome prizes!!! Looking forward to it!
> 
> Ha Rose, thx!!! Yep. I relax when I sleep!!! Hahaha!!!
> 
> Ok heading into work. Will see u all later!



Cya! ;D




Spoiler: Quest #22 (Edited LOL woops)



I love to read, learn the pronunciation of foreign languages (currently learning hiragana and katakana for Japanese!  ), playing video games, and being on TBT! I also like to cook... and collect stones/gems/minerals, and study weird and advanced math theories (I taught myself basics of Integral Calculus back in 8th-9th grade XD)





Spoiler: Quest #23



Redeeming for 200 pps please!





Spoiler: Quest #24



Favorite part: I love how everyone in here is so friendly and fun to talk with!  Anytime I want to have someone to chat with, I can always come here! 
Least Favorite: I really _really_ hate how I'll never get an ice cream swirl since the inflation from popsicles and swirls is insane from the creation of the team.  R.I.P.  I'm worried that the same will happen with the spellectables, so I'll probably be buying tons of them when I get the chance XD





Spoiler: Quest #25



I'll be watching some scary movies, eating junk food, but at night when the trick-or-treating starts I'll dress up as the grim reaper and give out assorted candy! c:< hehe I feel bad since most of the kids in the neighborhood are pretty young, and my costume is super scary, so I'm really excited 8D ahaha!! The candy will be assorted; I haven't really seen what it was but it looks like snickers, tootsie rolls, kit kats, m&ms, skittles, and other common candies.


----------



## Araie (Oct 19, 2015)

Here are the quests I am redeeming! 



Spoiler: Quest #22!



What do you like to do on your free time? - I, of course, usually just like browsing these forums or playing Pokemon!





Spoiler: Quest #23!



Redeeming quest for 200 pps.





Spoiler: Quest #24!



What's your most favorite and/or least favorite part about being in Team Popsicle? - My favorite thing about TP is that honestly, just talking and socializing with everyone! You get to know people a lot better and.. stuff. 





Spoiler: Quest #25!



What will you be doing on Halloween? - I will be going out Trick or Treating with my family (because nobody stops at our house anymore because we live on a barren street now, haha.) and probably with some of my sisters friends which I probably don't know.. aaanyways, I'm going as.. uh.. pink.. princess.. daughter.. thing.. bleh. But, the costume is really pretty, so I can't complain much about that. (If you haven't noticed though I HATE PINK. I HATE IT. KILL IT WITH FIRE. I DON'T CARE.. JUST. KILL IT.) For an official name for it, it's Briar Beauty for Ever After High or whatever. I don't really like the dolls or whatever, I just like the costume.. which totally makes sense! (Sarcasm is .. uh.. sarcasm?)





Spoiler: Quest #26!



Tell us the scariest story you can think of! - This one really freaked me out.. here you go! 
Back in '75 a young couple, both 18, decided to get married right after high school. The father of the bride lived in Palm Beach in a mansion and was able to afford a big wedding for them. To make a long story short, they got married and the wedding was beautiful.

After the wedding they had a big reception in an old building. When there were only about 20 people left, the groom decided that they should play hide-and-seek.

Everyone agreed and the groom was "it." They all went and hid and the game went on.

After about 20 minutes everyone had been found except the bride. Everyone looked everywhere and tore the whole place apart looking for her. After a few hours the groom was furious, thinking the bride was playing a terrible trick. Eventually, everyone went home.

A few weeks later the groom, having placed a missing person's report, gave up looking for her. Heartbroken, he tried to go on with his life.

Three years later a little old woman was cleaning the place up. She happened to be in the attic and saw an old trunk. She dusted it off, and, out of curiosity, opened it. She screamed at the top of her lungs, ran out of the building and called the police.

Apparently, the bride had decided to hide in the trunk for the game of hide-and-seek. When she sat down, the lid fell, knocking her unconscious and locking her inside. She suffocated after a day or so. When the woman found her, she was rotting, her mouth in the shape of a scream.


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 19, 2015)

Doing quests at work. Shhhhh don't tell!!!' I'll go vote for SOW on my actual break. 

Quest 22- HHD and ACNL of course!!!
Quest 23- claiming!!!
Quest 24- my fav thing about team pop is the actual FEEL of community. You guys are just so nice. I luv y'all. 
Quest 25- my son will be s ghostbuster so I will be his ghost!!!! I also have another costume but am not revealing it yet


----------



## Miharu (Oct 19, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Ah ok, would you like me to change it?



Yes please! (≧∇≦)b


----------



## duckvely (Oct 19, 2015)

Redeeming quests!



Spoiler: Quest #21



Voted!





Spoiler: Quest #22



What do you like to do on your free time?: Go on TBT or play AC:NL!





Spoiler: Quest #23



Redeeming PPs 





Spoiler: Quest #24



What's your most favorite and/or least favorite part about being in Team Popsicle?: My favorite part about it is everyone here is so friendly! I don't talk much but I'm sure that will change now


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 19, 2015)

Quest time!

*Quest 21:* http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?328863-V-SOTW-27&p=5679998&viewfull=1#post5679998

*Quest 22**:* I enjoy talking with people on TBT, and I like to play videogames with friends 

*Quest 23:* Redeeming! Gratz TP!

*Quest 24:* My favorite part about being in Team Popsicle is the community vibe that is given off. I enjoy talking with everyone here, and I love the conversations I have! The giveaways and quests are another favorite :3

*Quest 25:* Since I have grown too old to got trick-or-treating, and my sisters party will be on Halloween, we will be giving out candy and partying all night 

*Quest 26:*


Spoiler: Spooky Story!!



Once, there was a young man named *Blackjack (IKR?)*, and he was going about his daily routine, talking with friends and typing on the Bell Tree Forums, wishing those a happy birthday! 

On a day much like this one, the power to the computer lab flickered out, deleting all of the quests *Blackjack* had spent all day working on *(NOOOOO!)*.

There was a ghostly moan, and all of the kids started screaming! Suddenly, the lights flickered, revealing a bloodied man in a hockey mask, wielding a kitchen knife splattered with blood, as all the kids turn and ran *(including Blackjack :0)* the mysterious murderer had easy picking, taking 6 more kids with him, one of whom, was *Blackjack* :'(


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 19, 2015)

Evening everyone >w<)/


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 19, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Evening everyone >w<)/



Hi Jane!!!! Waves big!!!!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 19, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hi Jane!!!! Waves big!!!!



- waves back - !! hello hello :3
how have you been doing!?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 19, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Evening everyone >w<)/



Good evening!! How're you?


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 19, 2015)

Ok. Quick break. 

Quest 21- I voted!!! Good luck guys!!!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 19, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good evening!! How're you?



Hey there Luca! 
doing pretty well ~ just snuggled up in my blanket with the heater on =w=
the weather is finally getting chilly hehe

how about you?


----------



## Damniel (Oct 19, 2015)

hmmm i could use more GFX in the future so i'll do these quests!

*Quest 21*- Voted, many good entries this time!
*Quest 22*- I usally spend my tiem volunteering for local events, game if i have the time, or just sing!
*Quest 23*-I'll redeem this, more GFX yessssss.
*Quest 24*- I like the founders the best, you 2 are two really good friends. I wouldn't stay here for any other reason.
*Quest 25*-Not sure, but i plan on making my costume. Last year i hot glued a bunch of marshmallow peeps to a shirt, i was a chick magnet!
*Quest 26*- Yup okay Here you go~


Spoiler: A Dark Night



What do you see when you look behind you? Nothing. And when you look in front of you? Even less.

He boy was only 12, on a train ride to his Grandparents house in Manchester. He was alone, and for good reason, his parents were very busy with work and he was a grown boy, he could handle being alone right?
And he was safe, until the sun was long set and the passenger were long asleep. He was finishing diner, it was only him, the chef, and a rather handsome young man.

The man was a strapping young fellow, wearing a grey suit, hair slicked back, and rather small teeth. A business man he looked like, possibly on his way to sell England with ammo or needed supplies for the War. He had a nice smile but was strangely only looking at his pocket watch the entire time. Perhaps he had an important meeting.

The boy had finished his meal and went off to go rest in his trolley for the night, but he didn't know where he was going. At some point, he wondered to the very end of the train and sighed as he had to go all the way back. But as he tried to leave, the door was locked. He was trapped in there.

The man then came out off what seemed to be thin air and grabbed the boy. He tied him up and started to talk to him. 

"What are you doing?" the boy asked,
"what does it look like? I'm about to eat you." Said the man, he then proceeded to open his suitcase, and pulled out what seemed to be tools, a hammer, a saw, and a mallet. These tools looked to be very clean and in good condition, he had been taking care of them. 
"Are you going to eat my bones and skull too?"
"No, too hard to eat, i just go after the leg meat and arms, I don't eat everything. What do you think I am a monster.?"
"Why don't you just let me go? I just want to see my Grandparents in Manchester, please don't kill me."
"But there's the thing, 1 I'm hungry. And 2 why don't you want me too kill you? Whether you die a pointless death somewhere in a hospital bed or eaten by a cannibal, you die right? I'm giving your life a purpose, your going to be my food. you should be thanking me. Now look, i'm going to wait for you to go to sleep, and then i'll kill and eat you, no pain there."

The man was right, what was the point of living another day to eventually die a meaningless death? Why not accept the death being given to him now? The boy had started to accept his death.

Then he realized something, the chain to stop the train was right next to him, he immediately pulled it and stopped the train. Having everyone run to the cart, where the chain had been pulled.

"You fool! You could have had a perfectly fine death, but you'd rather live another pointless day right?!" Was the last words the boy heard before the cannibal jumped off the train and ran off. 

The boy had lived that day, but he knew that death was always inevitable. Perhaps he should have had a meaningful death then and there.


I know its a long read, but I wrote it all myself! Hope you enjoy, and think after it.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 19, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hey there Luca!
> doing pretty well ~ just snuggled up in my blanket with the heater on =w=
> the weather is finally getting chilly hehe
> 
> how about you?



That's good! :3
And I have a sore throat, I think I'm getting bronchitis... again.... hopefully it'll go away.  Otherwise I'm doing pretty good!


----------



## jiny (Oct 19, 2015)

Quest 23: Redeemed! thank chu


----------



## Hatori (Oct 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ALRIGHT GUYS!~ I shall be announcing the prizes for the BIG Giveaway now!! But since I'll be announcing them now, I'll state one of the rules for the giveaway now! Those who are currently NOT on either of the rosters may not participate in this giveaway! Of course, we can still add you to the rosters, but you just won't be able to participate in this certain giveaway! c:
> 
> There will be 3 prizes! The first person who's chosen by the random name generator will get the first pick, second person chosen will get the second pick, and the third winner chosen will be getting the last prize! c:
> 
> ...



I'm very late buuttttt.......

Awesome! Good luck to those who participate! ^^ Sounds very fun!


----------



## Damniel (Oct 19, 2015)

Oh there's a big giveaway? Nice! I'd love to enter whenever the entries are open.

Also question: for the gift card, is the code sent to us or mailed? If mailed is there an age limit for those not 18(or the younger members here)?


----------



## roseflower (Oct 19, 2015)

Stopping by to say goodnight everybody! 

Awesome giveaway, thank you for doing this Miharu and Jacob!!!


----------



## Jacob (Oct 19, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Oh there's a big giveaway? Nice! I'd love to enter whenever the entries are open.
> 
> Also question: for the gift card, is the code sent to us or mailed? If mailed is there an age limit for those not 18(or the younger members here)?



When Jas and I were talking about the prizes, we decided it would be more convenient to PM the winner with the code rather than Mailing. Jas also called Gamestop and they said that their giftcards have codes also, so everything you would need can be PM'ed


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 19, 2015)

Man, I cannot sell this Peach for the life of me  Anyone wanna buy...?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm not really sure how to actually claim a quest, I'm guessing I just claim it? If so,



Spoiler: Quest #14



I believe I did this! :3





Spoiler: Quest #23



Thanks! 





Spoiler: Quest #24



I really like being able to talk with you guys, along with how positive this group is!


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 19, 2015)

naekoya said:


> - waves back - !! hello hello :3
> how have you been doing!?





I'm good!!! Just been super busy. Lol!!!! You'll see the efforts of some of my busy-ness in a few days when I post a pic of my tbt costume


----------



## jiny (Oct 19, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Man, I cannot sell this Peach for the life of me  Anyone wanna buy...?



I would, but I feel like I would sell it later on..


----------



## Miharu (Oct 20, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> *Redeeming Quests 22, 23, 24, 25, and 26!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Quest Roster has been updated!  I'll add Quest #22 to your Quest Roster, once you update it/post it again! c:

And ahhh I love talking with you guys too!! >v < You guys are so much fun to talk to!! Hahaha XD

AND OHHH THAT SOUNDS LIKE A LOT OF FUN!!! Have fun at that party!! Hahaha XD

Omg.. that is a scary experience LOOL If that happened to me when I was young too, I would definitely freak out hahaha XD




Lucanosa said:


> Spoiler: Quest #22 (Edited LOL woops)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Quest Roster has been updated! 

OHH -HIGH FIVES- I'm also learning Japanese!! It's really fun!! I also love writing in Japanese <3  And ahh I should definitely learn how to cook more ahahaha! XD 

Aww!! I can definitely say popsicles were Jacob's and my fault for the inflation haha :'D But the swirl, not so much since we weren't big on buying them compared to popsicles XD BUTTT Never say never!! Because one day you'll definitely get a swirl! ;D Especially if you win this big giveaway!! huhuhu!~ Good luck!!  And yesss ahh I'm definitely going to buy many of the spellactables <3 I saw many great ones!! > v<

OHHH!! That sounds like so much fun!!! Ahahaha have fun scaring the kids!!! XD Omg ahaha!! XD



Araie said:


> Here are the quests I am redeeming!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Quest Log has been updated!

I hope you have a wonderful time on Halloween!!! And ahhh LOL I FEEL YOU AHAHA I used to hate pink with a passion, but now I'm somewhat liking it though ahahaha!! XD

OMFG THAT IS SCARY AND SO SAD!!! ; ___ ; I feel so bad for the groom ; __ ; jsflkdsjflksdj



DaCoSim said:


> Doing quests at work. Shhhhh don't tell!!!' I'll go vote for SOW on my actual break.
> 
> Quest 22- HHD and ACNL of course!!!
> Quest 23- claiming!!!
> ...


Your Quest Roster has been updated!

Pshhh we'll never tell on you! 

Ahhh I <3 you too!!! x] 
OHHH He's going to look great!! Hahaha XD I hope you have a wonderful time on Halloween with your son!!! <3 



duckyluv said:


> Redeeming quests!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Quest Roster has been created and can be found under "Quest Contents" in the Quest Section!!  We are looking forward to talking with you more here! c:




Blackjack said:


> Quest time!
> 
> *Quest 21:* http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?328863-V-SOTW-27&p=5679998&viewfull=1#post5679998
> 
> ...


Your Quest Roster has been updated! c:

OHH!!! Have fun on Halloween!! You should try scaring all the kids who come by ;D Play a "trick" on them ahahaha!! XD

And awwww poor Blackjack LOL XD



Call me Daniel said:


> hmmm i could use more GFX in the future so i'll do these quests!
> 
> *Quest 21*- Voted, many good entries this time!
> *Quest 22*- I usally spend my tiem volunteering for local events, game if i have the time, or just sing!
> ...


Your Quest Roster has been updated! c:

D'awww that's sweet of you!! ;v ; Thank you!~

LOL OMG THAT HALLOWEEN COSTUME YOU DID WAS A GREAT IDEA AHAHHAA I GET IT XD

Oh wow!! I just read it all!! x] It was a good short story!! Hahaha XD Nice job! c:



Sugarella said:


> Quest 23: Redeemed! thank chu


Your Quest Roster has been updated! 



Call me Daniel said:


> Oh there's a big giveaway? Nice! I'd love to enter whenever the entries are open.
> 
> Also question: for the gift card, is the code sent to us or mailed? If mailed is there an age limit for those not 18(or the younger members here)?


Yes there is!! And like Jacob said, the code will be sent to you via PM! It's faster and more convenient! ;D 



roseflower said:


> Stopping by to say goodnight everybody!
> 
> Awesome giveaway, thank you for doing this Miharu and Jacob!!!


Goodnight rose!! <3 Sleep tight!! And you guys are very welcome!! You guys deserve it! ;D



Sparro said:


> I'm not really sure how to actually claim a quest, I'm guessing I just claim it? If so,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup!! You did everything correctly!! As long as you put the "Quest #-enter number here-" it would count as redeeming it!!

Your Quest Roster has been created and can be found in the Quest section in the spoiler called "Quest Contents"! c:

We love talking to you too!! x]


----------



## aericell (Oct 20, 2015)

Redeeming some quests!



Spoiler: Quests



*Quest #21*
Voted!

*Quest #22*
Watch kpop videos and post on the forums haha

*Quest #23*
Redeeming the 200~

*Quest #24*
My favorite part about being in TP is the chance to make new friends and talking to people c:

*Quest #25*
For Halloween I'll probably stay home and be on TBT, while maybe passing out candy though not many people trick-or-treat around my neighborhood. Will most likely be those mini chocolate candy bars


----------



## Miharu (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm currently in progress of making a GFX profile for the giveaway! c: While I'm making it, let's play a guessing game! XD The person who can guess what I received in the mail shall receive a yellow candy! ;D

First hint: It's about a certain game I just got back into ;D 

*Rules*: 
-Only 1 guess every 5 minutes! (This is to prevent spam XD )
-No editing your posts! If you do, it will not count even if it's right!





happinessdelight said:


> Redeeming some quests!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Quest Roster has been updated! 

AWW LOL Well more candy for you on Halloween hahah!! XD


----------



## himeki (Oct 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm currently in progress of making a GFX profile for the giveaway! c: While I'm making it, let's play a guessing game! XD The person who can guess what I received in the mail shall receive a yellow candy! ;D
> 
> First hint: It's about a certain game I just got back into ;D
> 
> ...



HMMM Happy Home Designer?


also when it said 3pm I was like "what?" due to timezones hahaa


----------



## Miharu (Oct 20, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> HMMM Happy Home Designer?
> 
> 
> also when it said 3pm I was like "what?" due to timezones hahaa



Nope!~ XD Ahahaha 

OH Sorry ahaha XD No worries though, that shall all be changed once I finish the profile for the giveaway ;D


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 20, 2015)

You





Miharu said:


> I'm currently in progress of making a GFX profile for the giveaway! c: While I'm making it, let's play a guessing game! XD The person who can guess what I received in the mail shall receive a yellow candy! ;D
> 
> First hint: It's about a certain game I just got back into ;D
> Is it in the AC series?
> ...


----------



## Miharu (Oct 20, 2015)

Sparro said:


> You



LOL SPARRO NO LOL That's a wild guess for the giveaway omg ahahaha XD I would never fit in the mailbox! XD


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL SPARRO NO LOL That's a wild guess for the giveaway omg ahahaha XD I would never fit in the mailbox! XD



I wouldn't mind a BIG present box with Miharu in it 
OH! and don't forget a cute pink bow to top it off hahah xD <333


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 20, 2015)

Hmmmmm games that Jaz would play.... Ummmmm super smash bros for 3ds?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm currently in progress of making a GFX profile for the giveaway! c: While I'm making it, let's play a guessing game! XD The person who can guess what I received in the mail shall receive a yellow candy! ;D

*First hint*: It's about a certain game I just got back into ;D 
*Second hint*: It's based on a certain anime

*Rules*: 
-Only 1 guess every 5 minutes! (This is to prevent spam XD )
-No editing your posts! If you do, it will not count even if it's right!





naekoya said:


> I wouldn't mind a BIG present box with Miharu in it
> OH! and don't forget a cute pink bow to top it off hahah xD <333



AHHH BAEEEE <3333 LOL!!! Omg ahahaha XD I just- I don't know what to say now HAHAHA ILY THOUGH <333


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL SPARRO NO LOL That's a wild guess for the giveaway omg ahahaha XD I would never fit in the mailbox! XD



Lmao
Me? 
Is it in the AC category? If so, NL?


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHHH BAEEEE <3333 LOL!!! Omg ahahaha XD I just- I don't know what to say now HAHAHA ILY THOUGH <333



hehe right back at cha! ;D <333


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 20, 2015)

Ugh. I'm so not going to make these strawberries tonight. Think I'll read and just do them in the morning after I get my youngest to off to the bus.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 20, 2015)

I choose.....
PERSONA! PRIBAVLY WTIBG


----------



## Miharu (Oct 20, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hmmmmm games that Jaz would play.... Ummmmm super smash bros for 3ds?


Nope! Nice guess though! ;D



Sparro said:


> Lmao
> Me?
> Is it in the AC category? If so, NL?


It is not! XD 



naekoya said:


> hehe right back at cha! ;D <333


How have you beeenn ahhh <333



DaCoSim said:


> Ugh. I'm so not going to make these strawberries tonight. Think I'll read and just do them in the morning after I get my youngest to off to the bus.


Awww!! Is it really late over there? ; v ;



Sparro said:


> I choose.....
> PERSONA! PRIBAVLY WTIBG


Nice try!! XD Not Persona!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Nope! Nice guess though! ;D
> 
> 
> It is not! XD
> ...



Ever so slowly waiting for 5 minutes to pass
I _want_ that candy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ack I don't know any more anime related games

PROFFESER LAYTON!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> I wouldn't mind a BIG present box with Miharu in it
> OH! and don't forget a cute pink bow to top it off hahah xD <333



Who wouldn't mind a gift like that? It's better than anything I've ever received :')


----------



## Miharu (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm currently in progress of making a GFX profile for the giveaway! c: While I'm making it, let's play a guessing game! XD The person who can guess what I received in the mail shall receive a yellow candy! ;D

*First hint*: It's about a certain game I just got back into ;D 
*Second hint*: It's based on a certain anime
*Third hint*: It's been aired on T.V. on cartoon network

*Rules*: 
-Only 1 guess every 5 minutes! (This is to prevent spam XD )
-No editing your posts! If you do, it will not count even if it's right!





Sparro said:


> Ever so slowly waiting for 5 minutes to pass
> I _want_ that candy.
> 
> Ack I don't know any more anime related games
> ...


Nope!!! LOL XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 20, 2015)

It's an adventure time game!!!!!!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 20, 2015)

Teen Titans?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 20, 2015)

Sparro said:


> It's an adventure time game!!!!!!





Aerate said:


> Teen Titans?



Nope to both! ;D


----------



## himeki (Oct 20, 2015)

Yokai Watch LMAO?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 20, 2015)

This is slowly killing me inside

Uh

Ben 10?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 20, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yokai Watch LMAO?





Sparro said:


> This is slowly killing me inside
> 
> Uh
> 
> Ben 10?



Nope to both ahahaha!~ I'll post the easiest hint once we hit the next page! XD


----------



## himeki (Oct 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Nope to both ahahaha!~ I'll post the easiest hint once we hit the next page! XD



Hmm. What console is it on?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 20, 2015)

What show is it based on

- - - Post Merge - - -

THIS DIDNT HAPPEN


----------



## Miharu (Oct 20, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hmm. What console is it on?





Sparro said:


> What show is it based on
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> THIS DIDNT HAPPEN



More hints shall be posted soon! c: I can't answer any of your questions since it'll count as a hint ahaha xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 20, 2015)

I DONT KNOW BUT I NEED THE CANDY ;-;


----------



## Miharu (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm currently in progress of making a GFX profile for the giveaway! c: While I'm making it, let's play a guessing game! XD The person who can guess what I received in the mail shall receive a yellow candy! ;D

*First hint*: It's about a certain game I just got back into ;D 
*Second hint*: It's based on a certain anime
*Third hint*: It's been aired on T.V. on cartoon network
*Fourth hint*: It's a card game ;D


*Rules*: 
-Only 1 guess every 5 minutes! (This is to prevent spam XD )
-No editing your posts! If you do, it will not count even if it's right!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 20, 2015)

Magic: The Gathering?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm currently in progress of making a GFX profile for the giveaway! c: While I'm making it, let's play a guessing game! XD The person who can guess what I received in the mail shall receive a yellow candy! ;D
> 
> *First hint*: It's about a certain game I just got back into ;D
> *Second hint*: It's based on a certain anime
> ...


YU-Gi-OH?!?!?! PLEASE BE THAT

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aerate said:


> Magic: The Gathering?



I lose


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 20, 2015)

Yeah it's probably Yu Gi Oh xD she did mention she's getting back into it c:


----------



## Miharu (Oct 20, 2015)

Sparro said:


> YU-Gi-OH?!?!?! PLEASE BE THAT



*DING DING DING* WE HAVE A WINNERRRR!~ I just got a bunch of my Yu Gi Oh Cards in the mail today and I'm so happy!! Hahaha <3


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 20, 2015)

Haha you got it Sparro 

But yeah on another note; how's everyone? c: I just got back from class and literally burnt an hour doing nothing ;u; I'm so sleepy UGH XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 20, 2015)

Aerate said:


> But yeah on another note; how's everyone? c:



Good, knee still hurts. You?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> *DING DING DING* WE HAVE A WINNERRRR!~ I just got a bunch of my Yu Gi Oh Cards in the mail today and I'm so happy!! Hahaha <3



My heart skipped like 30 beats that entire time I swear


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 20, 2015)

Congrats to Sparro c:


----------



## Miharu (Oct 20, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Haha you got it Sparro
> 
> But yeah on another note; how's everyone? c: I just got back from class and literally burnt an hour doing nothing ;u; I'm so sleepy UGH XD


I'm doing great!! ALMOST DONE WITH THIS GIVEAWAY PROFILE AHAHAHA Then I can finally post it on my OP! :'D

OH GOSH!! What time is it over there?? I keep forgetting our time zones ahahah!! XD 



Sparro said:


> Good, knee still hurts. You?
> 
> My heart skipped like 30 beats that entire time I swear


CONGRATSSSS!!~ XD

And aww!! I hope your knee feels better soon!! ; v;


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 20, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Congrats to Sparro c:



Thanks, Naekoya! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> I'm doing great!! ALMOST DONE WITH THIS GIVEAWAY PROFILE AHAHAHA Then I can finally post it on my OP! :'D
> 
> OH GOSH!! What time is it over there?? I keep forgetting our time zones ahahah!! XD
> 
> ...



Ahaha im fine  How was everyones day?


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm doing great!! ALMOST DONE WITH THIS GIVEAWAY PROFILE AHAHAHA Then I can finally post it on my OP! :'D
> 
> OH GOSH!! What time is it over there?? I keep forgetting our time zones ahahah!! XD



YEAH IM SORRY ILL STOP MESSAGING YOU ON SKYPE SO THAT YOU CAN FINISH UP HAHAH XD good luck with it c:

It's 12 PM lmao XD and that's okay!! I'm just in a weird one is all lmao


----------



## himeki (Oct 20, 2015)

UGh i have to go to school soon its 7:36 am and ive been up since 6 playing Mogeko Castle


----------



## Albuns (Oct 20, 2015)

Just dropping in to say hellu before I finish up homework~ sleeping in early was a good idea. =u=


----------



## Miharu (Oct 20, 2015)

THE GIVEAWAY HAS NOW BEEN POSTED!!~ It's near the bottom of my OP! ;D 





Sparro said:


> Ahaha im fine  How was everyones day?


It's been great!! Thanks for asking! XD I'm about to head to sleep soon though!! Hahaha XD What have you been up to?~



Aerate said:


> YEAH IM SORRY ILL STOP MESSAGING YOU ON SKYPE SO THAT YOU CAN FINISH UP HAHAH XD good luck with it c:
> 
> It's 12 PM lmao XD and that's okay!! I'm just in a weird one is all lmao


AHAHHAA I JUST FINISHED IT WOOO!~ XD
AND AWWW Ahaha get a nice fluffy blanket and fall asleep ahaha!



MayorEvvie said:


> UGh i have to go to school soon its 7:36 am and ive been up since 6 playing Mogeko Castle


Omfg Evvie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL That's crazy!!



Alby-Kun said:


> Just dropping in to say hellu before I finish up homework~ sleeping in early was a good idea. =u=


HI ALBY!~ Oh gosh ahaha!! Good luck with your homework!! XD


----------



## Albuns (Oct 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> THE GIVEAWAY HAS NOW BEEN POSTED!!~ It's near the bottom of my OP! ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hiya, chinchilla~!! Thankies, so how are you? c:


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 20, 2015)

It looks awesome!! Great work as always bae hehe
also good luck to everyone ;D woo woo ~


----------



## Albuns (Oct 20, 2015)

naekoya said:


> It looks awesome!! Great work as always bae hehe
> also good luck to everyone ;D woo woo ~



Senpai~ thankies, will you be entering as well? owo


----------



## Miharu (Oct 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hiya, chinchilla~!! Thankies, so how are you? c:


Ahahaha what's a chinchilla? XD And you are welcome!~ I'm great!! Just super sleepy now ahah!! I may head to bed soon, if I do, early good night in case I fall asleep! 



naekoya said:


> It looks awesome!! Great work as always bae hehe
> also good luck to everyone ;D woo woo ~


AHH BAEE!~ <333 Thank you!~ ;D


----------



## himeki (Oct 20, 2015)

OTL we don't have gamestop in the uk and I don't think american cards work ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Omfg Evvie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL That's crazy!!



Is it? Mogeko castle is amazing.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahahaha what's a chinchilla? XD And you are welcome!~ I'm great!! Just super sleepy now ahah!! I may head to bed soon, if I do, early good night in case I fall asleep!
> 
> 
> AHH BAEE!~ <333 Thank you!~ ;D



x3 Chinchillas are like a mix of big fluffy hamsters and mice. They gave big bushy tails and usually shy away from anyone they don't know. But when they do like you, they'll climb up your shoulder and let you pet it, uhuhu~


----------



## Taj (Oct 20, 2015)

Nom nom... eating a cookie. How is everybody?

I just scrolled through some pages...

Yu-Gi-Oh was my jam back in 3rd grade! All I did was sacrifice my junk synchron along with my shooter synchron and the majestic dragon (theyre all sucky cards) to form the majestic star dragon! (which is pretty much god)

I've been shipped in a box when I was little from South Korea because my parents couldn't afford it.  
Not a pleasant experience


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 20, 2015)

Awe Jaz, the giveaway banner is so Flippin CUTE!!!! I'd like to enter 10 times please! 2 for my pop, and I'll turn in 800 of my pps. 

Bout to go work on strawberries!!!


----------



## Araie (Oct 20, 2015)

Now I really wish I had a popsicle, haha. For now, I will trade in 600 pps for 6 entries please. Thank you!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 20, 2015)

700 PPS for 7 entries, plus 3 popsicles = *13 entries!*

This giveaway looks amazing Miharu! Very generous to donate $10!

Big thanks to Jacob and Daniel for donating TBT and Collectibles!


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 20, 2015)

Ok!!! Here's my strawberries!!!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 20, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ok!!! Here's my strawberries!!!



Oooo, they look delicious~


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 20, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Oooo, they look delicious~



They are REALLY yummy!!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 20, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I'm doing good, have to wear the adhesive wrap again today though ;-;
> 
> How's life?



Sorry for the late reply, haven't been available for a while  
Life is going pretty well dude.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Araie said:


> Oh, welcome to Team Popsicle then!



Thank you! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Araie said:


> It's for catholic schools. I used to have one. Oh, and hi! Oh, uh.. never mind, bye..



Really? I go to public school...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> Hey!!  Welcome to the team! ^^



Thanks 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blackjack said:


> 700 PPS for 7 entries, plus 3 popsicles = *13 entries!*
> 
> This giveaway looks amazing Miharu! Very generous to donate $10!
> 
> Big thanks to Jacob and Daniel for donating TBT and Collectibles!



Yas, the giveaway is awesome! I shall participate in it soon...mwahaha...er, I mean, big thanks to Miharu, Jacob, and Daniel!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hm.. I don't believe I've gotten 50 posts here so I won't enter just yet. Good luck to everyone who enters! Also, thanks Miharu, for doing this!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 20, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ok!!! Here's my strawberries!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



Looks good!!! You should make some and ship them as a prize to one of the winners of the giveaway! xD



Miharu said:


> Your Quest Roster has been updated!
> 
> OHH -HIGH FIVES- I'm also learning Japanese!! It's really fun!! I also love writing in Japanese <3  And ahh I should definitely learn how to cook more ahahaha! XD
> 
> ...



XD Yeah, I'm actually taking Spanish this year but I thought I'd look into Japanese for fun, and it's really cool!  After a couple years of Spanish I might contemplate taking a Japanese course x]  and I really suck at cooking.... that's why I need to do it more, so I'll quit ruining pans!  I trashed a few pans when I made pancakes so that should be a sign

I know XD but still, plus there's always neester's swirl giveaway too!  He hasn't given out the prize yet I think.... so I still have a chance!  I just need more tbt to buy more spellectables, I keep spending it all

YESSS!!! Let's scare some kids >;D hehe always fun~



Dawnpiplup said:


> Thanks



 I'm glad more people are becoming active on TP!  Pretty soon the mods might see it and maybe restock popsicles we can hope


Good morning everyone!  How are y'all doing?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Looks good!!! You should make some and ship them as a prize to one of the winners of the giveaway! xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm doing well. How are you, Luca?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 20, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I'm doing well. How are you, Luca?



That's good.  And I'm doing okay, my bronchitis symptoms are turning into a headcold... no more coughing though!  Relief.... sorta.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> That's good.  And I'm doing okay, my bronchitis symptoms are turning into a headcold... no more coughing though!  Relief.... sorta.



Well good luck with that!
My knee still sucks, I have PE today. 
How's everyone's day going?


----------



## aericell (Oct 20, 2015)

Morning everyone!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 20, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Morning everyone!



Top of the mornin' to ya! How's it going?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 20, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Well good luck with that!
> My knee still sucks, I have PE today.
> How's everyone's day going?



Aye!  I hope it gets better soon.
My morning is okay... just major procrastination holding me back LOL



happinessdelight said:


> Morning everyone!



Morning!


----------



## aericell (Oct 20, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Top of the mornin' to ya! How's it going?



Pretty good! Super bored in history though


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 20, 2015)

Sup, peeps?! Been workin' like a dern dog...ugh...Excited about the Ginormo giveaway!! 


...is it really possible I could finally come out of freezing?! Its cold in here!


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ALBYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!~ It's going great!! I finally decided what I'm going to eat for brunch mwuahahah!!! How's your day going?
> 
> 
> IT'S GOODDD!~ FINALLY DECIDED WHAT TO EAT FOR BRUNCH AHAHAHA!~ XD HOW ABOUT YOURSSS XD
> ...



I just saw this xD, And you guys can call me Emma :3


----------



## Miharu (Oct 20, 2015)

Morning everyone!!! <3 How are you guys all doing today?~ Also just a little small notice for the Popsicle entries, if you DO redeem a popsicle entry, near the end of the giveaway I'll need you guys to have your popsicles unhidden and shown for the last day of the giveaway! c: Once the giveaway ends, you may hide them again <3​




MayorEvvie said:


> OTL we don't have gamestop in the uk and I don't think american cards work ;v;
> 
> Is it? Mogeko castle is amazing.


AHHH American eShop codes won't work for you? ; v ; 

Hahaha what kind of game is Mogeko castle? XD



Alby-Kun said:


> x3 Chinchillas are like a mix of big fluffy hamsters and mice. They gave big bushy tails and usually shy away from anyone they don't know. But when they do like you, they'll climb up your shoulder and let you pet it, uhuhu~


OHH I KNOW WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT NOW!! THEY ARE DEFINITELY CUTE!!! ;//v//; 



neester14 said:


> Nom nom... eating a cookie. How is everybody?
> 
> I just scrolled through some pages...
> 
> ...


Pshh I see how it is, not sharing your cookie!! D:< Joking! Hahaha XD I'm doing great!!! How about you? c; AND OHHH YESSS Yu-Gi-Oh is so much fun!! Hahaha I used to play it all the time when I was younger, now I just got back into it thanks to my boyfriend and his friend : 'D I just received the majority of my Fluffal cards so I'm so happy!~ They are so cute and very deadly! Hahaha XD Especially when you XYZ summon the Frightfur cards ahaha!~



DaCoSim said:


> Awe Jaz, the giveaway banner is so Flippin CUTE!!!! I'd like to enter 10 times please! 2 for my pop, and I'll turn in 800 of my pps.
> 
> Bout to go work on strawberries!!!


AHHH I'M GLAD IT IS!! Hahaha XD And of course!!! I'll be updating your Entries + Quest Roster now! 



Araie said:


> Now I really wish I had a popsicle, haha. For now, I will trade in 600 pps for 6 entries please. Thank you!


Of course!! <3 I'll be updating your Quest Roster and your Entries now! 



Blackjack said:


> 700 PPS for 7 entries, plus 3 popsicles = *13 entries!*
> 
> This giveaway looks amazing Miharu! Very generous to donate $10!
> 
> Big thanks to Jacob and Daniel for donating TBT and Collectibles!


I shall be updating your Quest Roster and Entries now!~ ;D Just going to post this message first then I'll go edit hahaha!

I'm glad you guys like this giveaway!! > v<



DaCoSim said:


> Ok!!! Here's my strawberries!!!


OMG THEY LOOK DELICIOUS!!! Ahhhh sdljflskjfldsjfdls I want some!! Hahaha XD



Dawnpiplup said:


> Yas, the giveaway is awesome! I shall participate in it soon...mwahaha...er, I mean, big thanks to Miharu, Jacob, and Daniel!


I'm glad you think so!! > v < And it's no problem at all!! 



Sparro said:


> Hm.. I don't believe I've gotten 50 posts here so I won't enter just yet. Good luck to everyone who enters! Also, thanks Miharu, for doing this!


PSHH YOU DO HAVE OVER 50 POSTS!! XD You have 89 posts atm to be exact!! Hahaha XD



Lucanosa said:


> XD Yeah, I'm actually taking Spanish this year but I thought I'd look into Japanese for fun, and it's really cool!  After a couple years of Spanish I might contemplate taking a Japanese course x]  and I really suck at cooking.... that's why I need to do it more, so I'll quit ruining pans!  I trashed a few pans when I made pancakes so that should be a sign
> 
> I know XD but still, plus there's always neester's swirl giveaway too!  He hasn't given out the prize yet I think.... so I still have a chance!  I just need more tbt to buy more spellectables, I keep spending it all
> 
> ...


Spanish surprisingly wasn't too hard to learn! (Though I forgot about it now since I took it during high school and never really used it ahaha I was never really interested in Spanish XD ) AND YESSS!~ Hopefully you do take it!! It's A LOT of work though, so if you do take that class, make sure you aren't overworking yourself with other classes : 'D And Oh boy LOOL Looks like we are on the same boat!! I haven't trashed any pans luckily, but I almost did burn my boyfriend's dad apartment down : 'D

Really? O __ O I thought he had given the prize already! AND YESSS I can't wait to purchase the spellectables!! ahhahaha XD 

And same here!~ It's nice to see you guys all chatting while I'm away <3 



aleshapie said:


> Sup, peeps?! Been workin' like a dern dog...ugh...Excited about the Ginormo giveaway!!
> 
> 
> ...is it really possible I could finally come out of freezing?! Its cold in here!


YESSS IT'S DEFINITELY POSSIBLE!~ Hahahah XD there's 2 popsicles in it for the win mwuahaha! ;D


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning everyone!!! <3 How are you guys all doing today?~ Also just a little small notice for the Popsicle entries, if you DO redeem a popsicle entry, near the end of the giveaway I'll need you guys to have your popsicles unhidden and shown for the last day of the giveaway! c: Once the giveaway ends, you may hide them again <3​



Wait, whaaaaaaaaat?! There's a giveaway? Why didn't anyone tell me?! *goes to look at the first post for details*


----------



## Miharu (Oct 20, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Wait, whaaaaaaaaat?! There's a giveaway? Why didn't anyone tell me?! *goes to look at the first post for details*



YESS!~ And it's a really big one!! ;D Hahaha!~ I normally have updates and the date it was updated added on to the Title of this thread! It's always best to check the most recent updates since there may be a big giveaway! (As for mini giveaways, you just need to check the thread and be on at the right time ahaha!~ XD )


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YESS!~ And it's a really big one!! ;D Hahaha!~ I normally have updates and the date it was updated added on to the Title of this thread! It's always best to check the most recent updates since there may be a big giveaway! (As for mini giveaways, you just need to check the thread and be on at the right time ahaha!~ XD )



It says that 100 pps = 1 entry... so what's the point in it saying that you have to have 50+ posts to enter? Don't you need to have over 50+ posts anyway to have 100 pps?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 20, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> It says that 100 pps = 1 entry... so what's the point in it saying that you have to have 50+ posts to enter? Don't you need to have over 50+ posts anyway to have 100 pps?



People can easily get 200 pps for free if they redeemed one of the quests where we are giving away 200 pps as thanks for over 10k posts, over 11k in donations donated to TP, and for over 100 signatures in the Group Petition. c: It's not hard at all to reach 100 pps with the Quests that are currently active. The reason we have the 50+ posts rule is to prevent people from only joining TP just for it's perks/giveaways. We want you guys to join because you wanted to make friends here, chat for fun, get involved with TP, and etc.!~ So that's the meaning of the 50+ posts rule x]


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 20, 2015)

HEY MIHARUUU MORNING <33 what's up??

Also how's the giveaway thing going? Everything set up? c:


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> People can easily get 200 pps for free if they redeemed one of the quests where we are giving away 200 pps as thanks for over 10k posts, over 11k in donations donated to TP, and for over 100 signatures in the Group Petition. c: It's not hard at all to reach 100 pps with the Quests that are currently active. The reason we have the 50+ posts rule is to prevent people from only joining TP just for it's perks/giveaways. We want you guys to join because you wanted to make friends here, chat for fun, get involved with TP, and etc.!~ So that's the meaning of the 50+ posts rule x]



Ohhhhh, I see! At least now I won't have to post like crazy like I did while the popsicle raffle was going on, because I already have 50+ posts!

OKAY QUEST TIME, I'VE BEEN PUTTING THIS OFF FOR FAR TOO LONG ALONG WITH COMPLETING SUPER MARIO GALAXY 1

Quest 14: Pretty sure I've signed the petition, but I have no idea whether or not I got the pps. Did I get it?

Quest 22: I enjoy doing stuff on here, playing video games and drawing! ...Though I haven't done much drawing lately. Seriously, I need to get back to doing it XD

Quest 23: I'm claiming dat pps! 

Quest 24: My favourite part of TP is that there's a chance of getting a collectible that I would never be able to get if I didn't join. It's too rare and because of that, any that are sold in TBT Marketplace are at prices I'd never be able to afford. I also like being able to chat with everyone!

Quest 25: Sadly I stopped trick-or-treating IRL four years ago. The only candy I'd be able to hand out is my stash of candy that has been left untouched (or partially eaten) for months and has probably gone off by now because I hardly ever eat candy XD So instead, I'll be trick-or-treating in my NL town! I'm thinking of inviting people over, too!

I think I'll do Quest 3, too. My sig is outdated, so I guess it'll be a fun thing to do while I wait for an updated version!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Spanish surprisingly wasn't too hard to learn! (Though I forgot about it now since I took it during high school and never really used it ahaha I was never really interested in Spanish XD ) AND YESSS!~ Hopefully you do take it!! It's A LOT of work though, so if you do take that class, make sure you aren't overworking yourself with other classes : 'D And Oh boy LOOL Looks like we are on the same boat!! I haven't trashed any pans luckily, but I almost did burn my boyfriend's dad apartment down : 'D
> 
> Really? O __ O I thought he had given the prize already! AND YESSS I can't wait to purchase the spellectables!! ahhahaha XD
> 
> And same here!~ It's nice to see you guys all chatting while I'm away <3



I know, it's super easy compared to other languages like Greek or French xD That's why I'm still contemplating Japanese because just looking at it, I have to memorize over 100 hiragana/katakana + 1,000's of kanji XD so much!  Maybe in a few years when I'm less busy x3

WHAT!? You almost burned down an apartment?! X"D omg yeah that's a pretty good reason why you shouldn't cook XD

Nope.  When he posted earlier on here, I noticed he still had the same ice cream swirl he had awhile ago, meaning he didn't give it away.  I wonder when it's gonna be given out and to whom ;-;


I would like some entries for the big giveaway!!!

- 1.1k pps for 11 entries!
- 2 popsicles for 4 entries!
- total: 15 entries!

The popsicles are unhidden, they're just blocked by the other items which is why you can't see them.  If you check my inventory, they'll be near the bottom. I have all my items set to visible so you can see proof of ownership~

Also, quick question.  If we post 100 more times for 100 pps, will we be able to cash it in for more entries?


----------



## himeki (Oct 20, 2015)

@Miharu Yeah, sadly. I checked it out, and eshop codes only work in the currency they were bough with :/
Ahhhh its and RPG maker game ahah!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning everyone!!! <3 How are you guys all doing today?~ Also just a little small notice for the Popsicle entries, if you DO redeem a popsicle entry, near the end of the giveaway I'll need you guys to have your popsicles unhidden and shown for the last day of the giveaway! c: Once the giveaway ends, you may hide them again <3​
> 
> OHH I KNOW WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT NOW!! THEY ARE DEFINITELY CUTE!!! ;//v//;



Yep, which is why I called you a chinchilla, haha~ x)


----------



## Miharu (Oct 20, 2015)

Aerate said:


> HEY MIHARUUU MORNING <33 what's up??
> 
> Also how's the giveaway thing going? Everything set up? c:


AYEEEEE!~ NOT MUCH!~ Just munching on some snacks and going to get my make up brushes cleaned, and clean my blue contacts to get ready to get into costume for tomorrow! XD So I can finally get a new photo to submit to the contest! Hahaha XD

Yesss!! It's all good!! x] What are you up to? ;D



SuperStar2361 said:


> Ohhhhh, I see! At least now I won't have to post like crazy like I did while the popsicle raffle was going on, because I already have 50+ posts!
> 
> OKAY QUEST TIME, I'VE BEEN PUTTING THIS OFF FOR FAR TOO LONG ALONG WITH COMPLETING SUPER MARIO GALAXY 1
> 
> ...


Your Quest Roster has now been created! c: You can find your Quest Roster with all your information in it in the Quests Section in the spoiler called "Quest Contents"! 

And yesss!!! Hahaha XD And yup I saw you signed it!! But if you'll like to redeem the quests for points, you HAVE to state that you are redeeming the quest, like you are now. XD Otherwise it won't be added to your Quest Roster! c: (It's part of the rules ahaha I never automatically add pps, unless you state you are redeeming that quest)

AWW!! Hahaha XD I used to never be picky about candy, but now I only eat certain ones xD I get tired of certain candies after just one bite ahaha! XD



Lucanosa said:


> I know, it's super easy compared to other languages like Greek or French xD That's why I'm still contemplating Japanese because just looking at it, I have to memorize over 100 hiragana/katakana + 1,000's of kanji XD so much!  Maybe in a few years when I'm less busy x3
> 
> WHAT!? You almost burned down an apartment?! X"D omg yeah that's a pretty good reason why you shouldn't cook XD
> 
> ...


YEAHH You'll definitely have a lot of fun!! x] 

Yup! :') Forever RIP my cooking skills LOL

Aww!! Hopefully he gives it out soon then!! ;v ;

Your Entries have been added and your Quest Roster has been updated! ;D And thanks for the notice!!

And yes!! You can keep redeeming entries until the day the giveaway is closed! c: More quests shall be added in next week! (I just can't add too much at the same time otherwise it'll tell me I'm over the character limits again :'D )

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> @Miharu Yeah, sadly. I checked it out, and eshop codes only work in the currency they were bough with :/
> Ahhhh its and RPG maker game ahah!


Awwww ;___; That's saddening to hear!! Sorry Evvie! DX

OHH!!! Can you send me the link? B] I would love to check it out! XD



Alby-Kun said:


> Yep, which is why I called you a chinchilla, haha~ x)



AWW HAHAHA XD I'm not that shy though!! Hahahaha XD


----------



## himeki (Oct 20, 2015)

@Miharu Surw, but be warned-there are quite a few _adult_ jokes hahahahaha...."click"


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Your Quest Roster has now been created! c: You can find your Quest Roster with all your information in it in the Quests Section in the spoiler called "Quest Contents"!
> 
> And yesss!!! Hahaha XD And yup I saw you signed it!! But if you'll like to redeem the quests for points, you HAVE to state that you are redeeming the quest, like you are now. XD Otherwise it won't be added to your Quest Roster! c: (It's part of the rules ahaha I never automatically add pps, unless you state you are redeeming that quest)
> 
> AWW!! Hahaha XD I used to never be picky about candy, but now I only eat certain ones xD I get tired of certain candies after just one bite ahaha! XD



Ohhhh, OK! I really need to look at it now to see how much pps I have, and how many entries I can have at the moment because I have no idea XD


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AYEEEEE!~ NOT MUCH!~ Just munching on some snacks and going to get my make up brushes cleaned, and clean my blue contacts to get ready to get into costume for tomorrow! XD So I can finally get a new photo to submit to the contest! Hahaha XD
> 
> Yesss!! It's all good!! x] What are you up to? ;D



Oh my gosh you're so down for it ;u; man I look up to you so much XD also blue contacts omggg me wants ; ____ ; goood luck! =D

That's good!! I'm just kicking some ass in Dota XD I should go to sleep but meeh


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 20, 2015)

OMG...how do I only have 170 pps? I have been doing quests... Ugh ... The sadness...

I suppose I only have 1 measly entry for the giveaway...**runs to that corner over there to cry...

...no, that corner, over there.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 20, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> @Miharu Surw, but be warned-there are quite a few _adult_ jokes hahahahaha...."click"


OHH THAT LOOKS FUN!! AHAHAH!! I love these type of games omg thanks for showing me!!! Hahaha XD



SuperStar2361 said:


> Ohhhh, OK! I really need to look at it now to see how much pps I have, and how many entries I can have at the moment because I have no idea XD


Hahaha you have a good amount of pps! ;D



Aerate said:


> Oh my gosh you're so down for it ;u; man I look up to you so much XD also blue contacts omggg me wants ; ____ ; goood luck! =D
> 
> That's good!! I'm just kicking some ass in Dota XD I should go to sleep but meeh


Ahhh sjfldsjflds ; v ; I'm nothing to look up to! //shys away
YESSS the blue contacts I love using is Vassen Cloud Nine!! They are my #1 favorite contacts to buy for cosplay! <3 

OHH LOOK AT YOU GO AHAHHA!~ I've never played Dota before though!! And oh gosh!! ; v; Go to sleep soon if you are tired!!



aleshapie said:


> OMG...how do I only have 170 pps? I have been doing quests... Ugh ... The sadness...
> 
> I suppose I only have 1 measly entry for the giveaway...**runs to that corner over there to cry...
> 
> ...no, that corner, over there.


From what I've seen, you've only done 4 quests so far! XD There are a lot of new quests you could do, to get more pps though! c: I released like 6 new quests hahaha!~


----------



## himeki (Oct 20, 2015)

AHHH YES I GOT INTO DRAGOMON HUNTERS CB!!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 20, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> AHHH YES I GOT INTO DRAGOMON HUNTERS CB!!



Lucky, I'm still waiting for my key. D:


----------



## himeki (Oct 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Lucky, I'm still waiting for my key. D:



I got the name Ene, and it's from a really popular anime haha

maybe i got a key because I wasl almost a mod in EE? idk


----------



## roseflower (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi guys, how has your day been so far?
Your giveaway banner is just adorable Miharu<3
Thank you Daniel for your donation of a popsicle!
I`ll be working on a few of the quest later, thankies for doing all this, TP is a fun place to be around


----------



## Albuns (Oct 20, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I got the name Ene, and it's from a really popular anime haha
> 
> maybe i got a key because I wasl almost a mod in EE? idk



They said keys were given out randomly, so I doubt that.
May use Arimas, still not sure though. What class do you plan on playing?


----------



## himeki (Oct 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> They said keys were given out randomly, so I doubt that.
> May use Arimas, still not sure though. What class do you plan on playing?



Eh, idk. I got mine instantly after asking.
I have Ene the mage, and Rosabelle the Mercenary. I also plan to make Miria the cleric and Evvie the mercenery!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 20, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Eh, idk. I got mine instantly after asking.
> I have Ene the mage, and Rosabelle the Mercenary. I also plan to make Miria the cleric and Evvie the mercenery!



Not interested in Scouts? o:


----------



## himeki (Oct 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Not interested in Scouts? o:



OHHHH when I said mercenery i meant scout lmao
Surprised there isn't a ranged DPs though :/


----------



## Albuns (Oct 20, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> OHHHH when I said mercenery i meant scout lmao
> Surprised there isn't a ranged DPs though :/



I heard Scouts get rifles at lv20, but I'm not sure about the rest.


----------



## himeki (Oct 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I heard Scouts get rifles at lv20, but I'm not sure about the rest.



Eh, I guess. Evvie is a scout haha.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha you have a good amount of pps! ;D



I know, I just looked! It's a shame it can only get me 3 entries for the giveaway... I'm going to save it up until the last minute so I can have more entries!

I've just changed my sig so I can start Quest 3, and I'm going to change my avatar now because I'm starting to get tired of having Alfonso as my avi. He's still one of my dreamies tho


----------



## himeki (Oct 20, 2015)

Q22: I like to play games! Horror games...muhhhuuuuuu
23: Yes please!
24: My favorite part is being able to chat with everyone!
25: I will be going to MayorBambie's house! I'll probably be a half-arsed Genocider Sho hahahaha
26: Blank Dream. Google it, I was quivering with fear after playing it.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 20, 2015)

Quest #22: Either play Brave Frontier, listen to music, or watch anime, pretty much the only three things I have time for nowadays. T w T

Quest #23: I want my free pp.... so long as it isn't in yellow font if you know what I mean, hurrdurr.

Quest #24: My favorite part of being in Team Popsicle is talking with every person here, there's always something going on here that I can add to in some way. xD

Quest #25: I will either be playing Dragomon Hunter, doing homework, or sleeping. XD



Spoiler: Not really scary, but eh



Quest #26: Once upon a time, somewhere in the distant past, as the clock's hand ticked to the gloomy number 12 on the silver face... nearly every person in the Western Hemisphere had their faces turned into yellow smileys. Children, adults, animals, even those cranky old people that moan everyday like they were giving birth!

  No one knew who did it, but eyewitness accounts said it was some man who looked like a crossbreed between Smiles Dog and Slenderman. He sported ragged black robes with chains hanging from his shirt sleeves. His head was completely covered by a pyramid-shaped hat which looked to be made from steel-reinforced wood. He had a fish tail with spikes glowing bright orange and wielded a giant meat cleaver with a blade around 21 inches long. As he walked, yellow fluids trailed behind him in the shape of footprints, having the same neon yellow as those of the yellow smileys.

  Roughly a week after the pandemic, Strange acidic-looking fish humanoids appeared from coasts all around Africa and Asia. At first, they were thought to be a new breed of axolotls. However, they were far too big, and had no gills. Instead, a bloody gash was spread across their greenish faces with seawater and oil flowing out, forming their mouths. Eyes, as dark as the benthic part of the oceans with small yellow dots floating within their sockets. 

   Standing at about 6 feet tall, their group rushed towards local towns and devoured every resident and produce they could find, sparing only those who bled enough to redirect to a fresher source. Oddly enough, some of the fishmen spewed the residents out. However, most were missing limbs and organs, and every one of them turned into mini angler fish people. They were half the size of fishmens and had bulbs sticking out of their heads, providing the fishmen with a light source to hunt more prey at night.

   Nothing remains of this excerpt as the original writer had left a while ago as seen from the yellowing pages, but a scavenger took the liberty of filling up some holes of the detail included into it. It's been roughly 3 months since, and still has anyone found a way to stop the spread of the aquatic menace. Not even Pyramid Head had been spotted as of late. Just what other mischief could that sinister fellow be up to?


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 20, 2015)

Quest 26 



Spoiler



So this was actually a dream I had recently but it scared the begeezus out of me. I was desperately trying to get to my husband across town. I was driving at night and I kept seeing cops speeding past me. I had lost contact with John so seeing cops just gave me a hint the heebee geebees worrying that they may be headed to him. I started speeding but kept a close watch for the coppers cuz I didn't want to get pulled over. For some odd reason, I was driving from the right side of the car like I was overseas, but I was in the u.s. So I start getting closer and my phone rings. It says it's John calling but no one is there. It rings again with the same outcome. I then go into a massive anxiety attack and start speeding up again. Then I see a stop sign. I try to hit my brakes but nothing happens. I'm thinking probably because I was going so fast. But THEN I come up to another stop sign. I start to hit my brakes and the car speeds up!!!! I have no idea what the heck is going on, but my anxiety starts going into full blown super panic mode at this point. I see another stop sign and my car just keeps going faster. My phone rings and all I hear is get out of the car!!!! I unroll my window while my car is hovering close to 90 mph and grab the stop sign as my car keeps going. Then I woke up. I was shaking uncontrollably for about 20-30 minutes after I woke up.


----------



## Clay and Flurry AML (Oct 20, 2015)

Ho do you get a Popsicle!!! Sorry new here!!!!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 20, 2015)

Clay and Flurry AML said:


> Ho do you get a Popsicle!!! Sorry new here!!!!



Welcome to TBT!


You can buy popsicles from other users if they are willing to sell them. Prices range from 1,400 to 2,000 TBT. If you look under your name, you can see your total amount of TBT or "Bells".

You have 0 currently, but you can earn them through posting and through giveaways!

Good luck!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 20, 2015)

Just got to say, I love eating those "Austin Cheese Crackers". They're so yummy to me! Anyone else like them, or has tried one of those before?


----------



## aericell (Oct 20, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Just got to say, I love eating those "Austin Cheese Crackers". They're so yummy to me! Anyone else like them, or has tried one of those before?



I've never heard of those before  But since it's cheese I'll have to pass


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Quest #23: I want my free pp.... so long as it isn't in yellow font if you know what I mean, hurrdurr.







happinessdelight said:


> I've never heard of those before  But since it's cheese I'll have to pass



You don't like cheese!?  The world must be ending....


----------



## Locket (Oct 20, 2015)

So I just posted in a giveaway for a popsicle, but DIDN'T GET IT! The thread said first poster gets one, I posted for it, but DIDN'T GET IT!

I PM's the user, but It still wasn't fair


----------



## aericell (Oct 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> You don't like cheese!?  The world must be ending....



Cheese is gross! Unless its like Hot Cheetos if that counts? I used to like it when I was really young but for some reason it turned yucky for me




Aithycou said:


> So I just posted in a giveaway for a popsicle, but DIDN'T GET IT! The thread said first poster gets one, I posted for it, but DIDN'T GET IT!
> 
> I PM's the user, but It still wasn't fair



aww, hopefully you can find one somewhere else!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 20, 2015)

Wow, FML! I didn't even see the thread where the guy gave away all of his collectibles....................


----------



## Albuns (Oct 20, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Cheese is gross! Unless its like Hot Cheetos if that counts? I used to like it when I was really young but for some reason it turned yucky for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't mind eating cheese, just not excess amounts of it. However, I sure can eat excess amounts of cheesecake if that counts. <3


----------



## aericell (Oct 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I don't mind eating cheese, just not excess amounts of it. However, I sure can eat excess amounts of cheesecake if that counts. <3



eeeeechh I've never actually had cheesecake but I'm reluctant to try it


----------



## Locket (Oct 20, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Wow, FML! I didn't even see the thread where the guy gave away all of his collectibles....................



It wasn't fair though. He had two, but everyone got one. I was the second person to request for a popsicle, but he gave it to the third. 

Should I contact a mod or something? 

I am crying because of how close I came and how unfair they were


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 20, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> It wasn't fair though. He had two, but everyone got one. I was the second person to request for a popsicle, but he gave it to the third.
> 
> Should I contact a mod or something?
> 
> I am crying because of how close I came and how unfair they were



You could try, but they were his collectibles, and in the end he gave them out to who he saw post. Maybe your post didn't go through right away, and he missed it?


----------



## Jacob (Oct 20, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> It wasn't fair though. He had two, but everyone got one. I was the second person to request for a popsicle, but he gave it to the third.
> 
> Should I contact a mod or something?
> 
> I am crying because of how close I came and how unfair they were



He said he would give his collectibles randomly so i dont think he was sending them to people who asked for that specific one


----------



## Locket (Oct 20, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> You could try, but they were his collectibles, and in the end he gave them out to who he saw post. Maybe your post didn't go through right away, and he missed it?



No, my post appeared. If posts don't appear, then everyone cant see it. 

I have no idea what happened. I can't even enter a raffle here yet for a popsicle.


----------



## jiny (Oct 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> He said he would give his collectibles randomly so i dont think he was sending them to people who asked for that specific one



No he did give what a person wanted; ex: someone wants a blue house they got it


----------



## Locket (Oct 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> He said he would give his collectibles randomly so i dont think he was sending them to people who asked for that specific one



Techincally, he said:

"First post gets it. If you don't request for a specific one, I'll give you a random one."


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 20, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> No, my post appeared. If posts don't appear, then everyone cant see it.
> 
> I have no idea what happened. I can't even enter a raffle here yet for a popsicle.



If you have at least 50 posts in this thread and you are a part of the "Popsicles in Freezing" roster, you can enter popsicle giveaways


----------



## jiny (Oct 20, 2015)

So he had 2 Popsicles, someone else asked for one, then Aithycou posted right after the one who asked for the Popsicle. I wasn't there so I don't know


----------



## Locket (Oct 20, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> If you have at least 50 posts in this thread and you are a part of the "Popsicles in Freezing" roster, you can enter popsicle giveaways



I have less than 50 posts on the thread. I am in the Popsicles in Freezing roaster.


----------



## jiny (Oct 20, 2015)

I saw he had swirls up I was like FML!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aericell (Oct 20, 2015)

yeah I saw & figured everyone would go for the swirl/pop first so i just settle for a cake since nobody seemed to be posting for it


----------



## Locket (Oct 20, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I saw he had swirls up I was like FML!!!!!!!!!



lol :3

I need to post more on here

I was gonna request a swirl but:

Moving up in the team popsicle roaster > swirl that sugarella is gonna buy


----------



## jiny (Oct 20, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> lol :3
> 
> I need to post more on here
> 
> ...



 lol jk I know being in TP is important to you


----------



## Locket (Oct 20, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> lol jk I know being in TP is important to you



I'm curled up on my couch with my tablet using TBT


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 20, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> So I just posted in a giveaway for a popsicle, but DIDN'T GET IT! The thread said first poster gets one, I posted for it, but DIDN'T GET IT!
> 
> I PM's the user, but It still wasn't fair



;_; ahhh I'm sorry!  You'll get a popsicle eventually c:  Don't give up hope!! I missed a giveaway similar to his a few days ago.  Someone was giving away letter collectibles, 4 of them.  I was the 5th poster.  But the day after that I snagged 8 candies from a restock, so fate worked itself out.



happinessdelight said:


> Cheese is gross! Unless its like Hot Cheetos if that counts? I used to like it when I was really young but for some reason it turned yucky for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:/ well, I guess cheese requires an accustomed palate.



happinessdelight said:


> eeeeechh I've never actually had cheesecake but I'm reluctant to try it



TRY IT.



happinessdelight said:


> yeah I saw & figured everyone would go for the swirl/pop first so i just settle for a cake since nobody seemed to be posting for it



Same.  I was hoping for swirl/blue letter, but I seen he had lots of cakes, so I'd have the best chance at getting one if I chose that


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 20, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> I've never heard of those before  But since it's cheese I'll have to pass



 you don't like cheese? I love it, and can't get enough of it. Especially the mozzarella and cheddar cheese


----------



## aericell (Oct 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> TRY IT.



Its cream cheese isn't it? Sounds bleh x.x Maybe one day

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> you don't like cheese? I love it, and can't get enough of it. Especially the mozzarella and cheddar cheese



I wish I liked it!! There have been so many pizza parties and I feel so rude refusing a slice


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 20, 2015)

OMFG finally sold the peach, made 40 TBT off it


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 20, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Its cream cheese isn't it? Sounds bleh x.x Maybe one day



Yes, but cream cheese tastes more dessert-y.  It's not as strong o;



Blackjack said:


> OMFG finally sold the peach, made 40 TBT off it



... communism.  I applaud you, grasshopper.


----------



## lizzy541 (Oct 20, 2015)

eee this team has grown so much c': i'll enter the giveaway of course!! how was everyone's day??


----------



## Albuns (Oct 20, 2015)

YESS! Finally got into Dragomon's Beta!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 20, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> So I just posted in a giveaway for a popsicle, but DIDN'T GET IT! The thread said first poster gets one, I posted for it, but DIDN'T GET IT!
> 
> I PM's the user, but It still wasn't fair



Aww, I'm sorry!  hopefully you can get a Popsicle some day. I asked for a Popsicle too in the giveaway, but I also said that if he ran out he could just give me something random. So, I got the Sapphire. I also hope the mods restock the Popsicles soon, I ain't getting any younger.


----------



## Llust (Oct 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> YESS! Finally got into Dragomon's Beta!



yOU LUCKY BUTT
oh my god ive been trying to get in it but havent gotten an email yet ;v; the only beta ive gotten into is eden eternal in 2012. aeria games is what makes up the beginning of my teenage years, i love them <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 20, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Its cream cheese isn't it? Sounds bleh x.x Maybe one day
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I think it's cream cheese...but I think it's pretty good.  btw, are you maybe lactose tolerance? Or do you just don't like cheese?


----------



## Taj (Oct 20, 2015)

eww liz XD

wassupi


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 20, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> OMFG finally sold the peach, made 40 TBT off it



Ya dude, good for you mate. 

*claps softly and dignantly*


----------



## Damniel (Oct 20, 2015)

Lemme use 900 pp for the giveaway entry please! 
Using 3rd grade math I should have 500+ pp and 11 entries right?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 20, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> eee this team has grown so much c': i'll enter the giveaway of course!! how was everyone's day??



Yeah, I agree with you. This team has grown HUGELY. I can't believe we're around 12k posts in this thread!  also, this team is pretty awesome with it's chats and giveaways, which explains all the posting XD. I'll enter the giveaway soon as I reach the 50+ post...which I am kinda far at.  my day went pretty well, thanks!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 20, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> eee this team has grown so much c': i'll enter the giveaway of course!! how was everyone's day??





Dawnpiplup said:


> I also hope the mods restock the Popsicles soon, I ain't getting any younger.



XD yes!  But I bet the spellectables undergo insane inflation after a year


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD yes!  But I bet the spellectables undergo insane inflation after a year



Yup, when Popsicles restock (if) then they will be worth next to nothing


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 20, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Yup, when Popsicles restock (if) then they will be worth next to nothing



And you know they'll probably do something like that to screw with the economy.  Look at the hammer: they released it for 1.5k TBT and they _admitted_ it was intentionally to see how the market would react.  I would not at all be surprised if they screwed with it even more.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD yes!  But I bet the spellectables undergo insane inflation after a year



XD yeah, you're right. But some users that joined Team Popsicles might want more or a popsicle, so I guess you can say the popsicle collectibles will live on a bit due to this team lol 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> And you know they'll probably do something like that to screw with the economy.  Look at the hammer: they released it for 1.5k TBT and they _admitted_ it was intentionally to see how the market would react.  I would not at all be surprised if they screwed with it even more.



I know this will sound kinda funny, but what does 1.5k equal? Sorry about this, I'm such a newbie when it comes to decimals.


----------



## Locket (Oct 20, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> XD yeah, you're right. But some users that joined Team Popsicles might want more or a popsicle, so I guess you can say the popsicle collectibles will live on a bit due to this team lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



1,500 TBTB

Which is also 1 1/2 k tbtb


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 20, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> 1,500 TBTB
> 
> Which is also 1 1/2 k tbtb



Oh ok I get it now, thanks


----------



## Locket (Oct 20, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Oh ok I get it now, thanks



Anytime!

Also, I made an OC based off of team popsicle. I'll make it digital then post it here!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 20, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi guys, how has your day been so far?
> Your giveaway banner is just adorable Miharu<3
> Thank you Daniel for your donation of a popsicle!
> I`ll be working on a few of the quest later, thankies for doing all this, TP is a fun place to be around


My day has been great!!! <3 How about yours? 
Ahhh thank you so much!! >//v/<b

Ohh looking forward to seeing your finished Quests!  I'm glad you think TP is a fun place to be around! <3 That makes me happy! x]



SuperStar2361 said:


> I know, I just looked! It's a shame it can only get me 3 entries for the giveaway... I'm going to save it up until the last minute so I can have more entries!
> 
> I've just changed my sig so I can start Quest 3, and I'm going to change my avatar now because I'm starting to get tired of having Alfonso as my avi. He's still one of my dreamies tho


Hahaha okay!! XD Just to make sure, so you won't redeem your 100 pps = 1 entry yet until you get a lot more? c: 

OHHH Nice!! I just updated your Quest Roster! It now shows that you have started Quest #3 in your "Quests in Progress" spoiler! c:



MayorEvvie said:


> Q22: I like to play games! Horror games...muhhhuuuuuu
> 23: Yes please!
> 24: My favorite part is being able to chat with everyone!
> 25: I will be going to MayorBambie's house! I'll probably be a half-arsed Genocider Sho hahahaha
> 26: Blank Dream. Google it, I was quivering with fear after playing it.


Oh gosh ahaha horror games scare me too much for me to be able to play it!! XD OHH HAVE FUN ON HALLOWEEN!~

Also Quest #26 doesn't count ; v ; You have to TELL us a scary story, not send us somewhere else to read/play it hahaha xD If anything, just tell us what's so scary about it and try to make it as scary as possible ;D

(P.s. Your Quest Roster has been updated!  )



Alby-Kun said:


> Quest #22: Either play Brave Frontier, listen to music, or watch anime, pretty much the only three things I have time for nowadays. T w T
> 
> Quest #23: I want my free pp.... so long as it isn't in yellow font if you know what I mean, hurrdurr.
> 
> ...


Your Quest Roster has been updated!! x] 

ANIME = #1 BEST TO DO WHEN YOU HAVE FREE TIME AHAHAHA XD

LOL OMFG ALBY WHY LOOL

Ahh it's always really fun talking to you too!! x] You always make funny comments ahaha

Awww no candy for you on Halloween? >: XD

Holy.. that was really detailed!! Nice job!! Hahaha XD



DaCoSim said:


> Quest 26
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omfg... I'm sorry you had such a nightmare!! ; __ ; That really is scary!!

(Your Quest Roster has been updated!)



Clay and Flurry AML said:


> Ho do you get a Popsicle!!! Sorry new here!!!!


OHH Welcome to Team Popsicle and The Bell Tree Forums!! c: Like Blackjack stated, to get a popsicle collectible you must either buy it from other users who are selling them (which ranges from 1.4k-2k tbt) or by entering free giveaways which gives away free popsicle collectibles! c: 



Dawnpiplup said:


> Just got to say, I love eating those "Austin Cheese Crackers". They're so yummy to me! Anyone else like them, or has tried one of those before?


Ohhh I've never heard of them or tried them!! O:



Blackjack said:


> OMFG finally sold the peach, made 40 TBT off it


OHH CONGRATS ON SELLING YOUR PEACH XD



lizzy541 said:


> eee this team has grown so much c': i'll enter the giveaway of course!! how was everyone's day??


Yeee!~ I'm looking forward to seeing you enter the giveaway! Just let me know how many entries you are getting or how much pps you will be using! c:



Alby-Kun said:


> YESS! Finally got into Dragomon's Beta!


OHH CONGRATS!!! HAVE FUNNN XD


----------



## Llust (Oct 20, 2015)

ah, about the dragomon beta - i just got the option to download it and got an email for it but i didnt get a code or anything. did i get accepted or..?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Your Quest Roster has been updated!! x]
> 
> ANIME = #1 BEST TO DO WHEN YOU HAVE FREE TIME AHAHAHA XD
> 
> ...



Indeed it is! ouo

Why, you ask? Well, if ever there be words for me to spit, you can rest assured that I will do so with some wit! x)

It's fun talking to you because you're always so happy-go-lucky and sweet! Teach me how to smile, Miharu-senpai~ *^*

Nup, I stopped trick-or-treating when I was 10. xD

Thankies, I try and develop writing when the opportunity calls for it. c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



mimihime said:


> ah, about the dragomon beta - i just got the option to download it and got an email for it but i didnt get a code or anything. did i get accepted or..?



Go to the main page and click redeem code, if it doesn't give you a box to fill, it means you were accepted.


----------



## Llust (Oct 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Indeed it is! ouo
> 
> Why, you ask? Well, if ever there be words for me to spit, you can rest assured that I will do so with some wit! x)
> 
> ...



thank you! i got it ouo


----------



## Miharu (Oct 20, 2015)

We will now currently have 5 winners for this big giveaway!! Special thanks to neester14 for donating a $5 gift card to Menchies! (A Frozen Yogurt Shop!) ​




Call me Daniel said:


> Lemme use 900 pp for the giveaway entry please!
> Using 3rd grade math I should have 500+ pp and 11 entries right?


Your Entries have been added and your Quest Roster has been updated! 



Dawnpiplup said:


> Yeah, I agree with you. This team has grown HUGELY. I can't believe we're around 12k posts in this thread!  also, this team is pretty awesome with it's chats and giveaways, which explains all the posting XD. I'll enter the giveaway soon as I reach the 50+ post...which I am kinda far at.  my day went pretty well, thanks!


I'm really happy at how active this thread is! :') It's all thanks to you guys!~ And good luck with the 50+ posts!! I know you'll make it easily! XD



Blackjack said:


> Yup, when Popsicles restock (if) then they will be worth next to nothing


Hahaha that would be great actually!! More people would be able to join TP officially then! ;D



Aithycou said:


> Anytime!
> 
> Also, I made an OC based off of team popsicle. I'll make it digital then post it here!


OHHH I'm looking forward to seeing it!! x]


----------



## Albuns (Oct 20, 2015)

mimihime said:


> thank you! i got it ouo



Hurray, congratulations!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Indeed it is! ouo
> 
> Why, you ask? Well, if ever there be words for me to spit, you can rest assured that I will do so with some wit! x)
> 
> ...


Hahahaha XD 

Awww!! Just smile! ;D Idk LOL Think of something funny!! XD

WOAH That was so young!! I didn't stop until I was 17 LOL


----------



## Albuns (Oct 20, 2015)

Oh, may I use up 1k pps for entries? That should put me at 12 with the popsicle


----------



## Llust (Oct 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hurray, congratulations!



^^ just out of curiosity, are there any other aeria games that you've played or are active on rn?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 20, 2015)

Here's a quest. I'll do #26 later 



Spoiler: Quest #26



video games, TV, Internet, YouTube, and talking to you guys!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahahaha XD
> 
> Awww!! Just smile! ;D Idk LOL Think of something funny!! XD
> 
> WOAH That was so young!! I didn't stop until I was 17 LOL



Mm, but you make it seem like perky attitude has more to it than just smiling. But maybe I'm just overthinking~

Ya, I didn't really crave chocolate or sweets anymore, I transitioned onto meat instead. =u=
And wow, 17? That's pretty late in my eyes! XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



mimihime said:


> ^^ just out of curiosity, are there any other aeria games that you've played or are active on rn?



As of now, I currently play Eden Eternal, I don't go on too often though since I'm usually busy with school and homework. ;u;


----------



## Llust (Oct 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> As of now, I currently play Eden Eternal, I don't go on too often though since I'm usually busy with school and homework. ;u;



ah. i played eden eternal since the beta up until 2014 and i honestly miss that game, a majority of my online friends and fond memories came from that game haha. probably going to start playing that again some day but i feel so out of place being a low level again without any costumes or anything xD

what level and primary class are you rn? last time i was active, the maximum was like 70 but im not sure if they added onto that over time


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> We will now currently have 5 winners for this big giveaway!! Special thanks to neester14 for donating a $5 gift card to Menchies! (A Frozen Yogurt Shop!) ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww thanks!  and thanks nester for donating~


----------



## Albuns (Oct 20, 2015)

mimihime said:


> ah. i played eden eternal since the beta up until 2014 and i honestly miss that game, a majority of my online friends and fond memories came from that game haha. probably going to start playing that again some day but i feel so out of place being a low level again without any costumes or anything xD
> 
> what level and primary class are you rn? last time i was active, the maximum was like 70 but im not sure if they added onto that over time



Ah, I know how you feel. I had fond memories of my W101 days. Sad that I only really stayed in contact with one of the friends I made on that game though.
No worries, the class costumes aren't too bad. You even get color dyes to change them early on! xD

Last time I played my main... I was lv73 I think, and my primary class was Martial Artist due to the mix of Warrior and Thief abilities~
As of now, I think maximum is 90. However, it's a huge power creep once you get into 80s because awakened classes are now a thing.


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 20, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I'm curled up on my couch with my tablet using TBT



Oh aithycou. Your sig just makes me constantly smile. Luv that fox!!!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Oh, may I use up 1k pps for entries? That should put me at 12 with the popsicle


Of course!!! Updating your Quest Roster now!~ c:



Sparro said:


> Here's a quest. I'll do #26 later
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait which one is this? Hahaha XD Is this Quest #24 or #22? XD



Alby-Kun said:


> Mm, but you make it seem like perky attitude has more to it than just smiling. But maybe I'm just overthinking~
> 
> Ya, I didn't really crave chocolate or sweets anymore, I transitioned onto meat instead. =u=
> And wow, 17? That's pretty late in my eyes! XD


Shhh ahahah XD I'm pretty hyper c: And sometimes I smile too much I creep people out : 'D Last time I went to a job interview I was so nervous and just smiled the whole time and I realized it seemed like I was on crack or something :'D

AWWW LOL I always crave for sweets and junk food ahahaha number one thing that beats them all though is FISHHHH <3333

YEAH IT IS AHAHA XD But hey free candy and fun time to dress up ;D


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 20, 2015)

Spoiler: Quest 26



I cannot ever stop running. That's all I can ever do.

I was only a young boy, living in a small orphanage. I do not know what happened to my family; I don't even know their names. 

I was born fast; fastest in my town. They took me to a state-championship. I won, just barely. The second place runner was far behind.

Doctors told me if I ran too much I'd start hallucinating and stuff like that. I didn't listen, I didn't care, I kept going. I didn't tell my family what they said. They didn't need to know.

I ran another championship, this time a national one. They were all so fast; it was hard to compete. I ran as hard as I could. That's when it all started. The hallucinating..the running.

I saw things; people told me they were fake, but I saw them. They weren't anything clich? like ghosts, dead bodies or monsters. I instead saw the figures of the worlds greatest criminals. They didn't bother pulling a move, instead stared at me. They told me to run.

I look behind me; I didn't seem to have a choice. The world behind me seemed to fall apart. The more I ran, the more I saw them. It seemed like if I didn't run, the world behind me would catch up. I never knew how far I ran, until I stopped.

I was lost, gone, missing. No one, not even myself, knew where I was. 

If you are reading this, if just somehow you found this, do _not_ listen to them. They want you to be lost. They don't want you to survive. They are lying to you.

By the time you read this, I doubt I will be alive. If you read this....don't let them get to you.

aLl i evEr do Is ruN



Probably wasn't that scary, kinda just winged it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Of course!!! Updating your Quest Roster now!~ c:
> 
> 
> Wait which one is this? Hahaha XD Is this Quest #24 or #22? XD
> ...



I was thinking of quest #26 at the same time XD
It's 22. *ultimate facepalm*


----------



## Locket (Oct 20, 2015)

Almost done with her! Need to color her eys and not give a freak about a whole bunch of shading


----------



## Albuns (Oct 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Of course!!! Updating your Quest Roster now!~ c:
> 
> 
> Wait which one is this? Hahaha XD Is this Quest #24 or #22? XD
> ...



LOOOL, You actually thought you were on crack from smiling? xD I consider being hyper a good thing so long as you know when to tone down a bit. c: That's it, you're officially my new role model! I now aspire to be a happily lazy egg when I grow up. c:

I crave junk food waaay more then candy. And YESSSSS, fishies taste so good when grilled with the right sauce and topped with peppers and onions~ *u*

Ya,  I guess that's always a good thing~ :3

*GASP* what happened to always being invisible? o:


----------



## Locket (Oct 20, 2015)

AND...

I"M FINISHED!







This was actually drawn while practicing anatomy XD


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 20, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> AND...
> 
> I"M FINISHED!
> 
> ...



Looks pretty good!

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Miharu When does the giveaway end?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 20, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> AND...
> 
> I"M FINISHED!
> 
> ...



That's pretty good!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 20, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Spoiler: Quest 26
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OHH Not bad of a story!! Hahaha XD Nice job!~

LOOL Ahaha XD Okay!! Updating your Quest Roster now!  



Alby-Kun said:


> LOOOL, You actually thought you were on crack from smiling? xD I consider being hyper a good thing so long as you know when to tone down a bit. c: That's it, you're officially my new role model! I now aspire to be a happily lazy egg when I grow up. c:
> 
> I crave junk food waaay more then candy. And YESSSSS, fishies taste so good when grilled with the right sauce and topped with peppers and onions~ *u*
> 
> ...


Well that's what it seemed like the manager thought :'D LOL I wouldn't blame him though ahahaha XD I was just so nervous  since it was my first legit interview :'D LOL
Omgggg LOL GUDETAMAAA FOR LIFEE ALL HAIL GUDETAMAAA XD

Oh well from time to time I like to come out of hiding 



Aithycou said:


> AND...
> 
> I"M FINISHED!
> 
> This was actually drawn while practicing anatomy XD


OHH nicee!!! XD Great job! x]



Blackjack said:


> @Miharu When does the giveaway end?


On November 2nd c:


----------



## roseflower (Oct 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> My day has been great!!! <3 How about yours?
> Ahhh thank you so much!! >//v/<b
> 
> Ohh looking forward to seeing your finished Quests!  I'm glad you think TP is a fun place to be around! <3 That makes me happy! x]



Hiya Miharu and everybody, my day`s been goody

Quest #21
Voted!

Quest 22
I love reading, drawing, playing Nintendo games, meeting my friends,
and of course I spend my time on The Bell Tree forums c:

Quest 23
Redeeming 200pps please!

Quest 24
What's your most favorite and/or least favorite part about being in Team Popsicle? 
I love to talk to all of you guys, it`s fun to be a little part of this awesome team! 

Quest 25
On Halloween I'll be hiding at home because everyone is sooo scary, too much for me c;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aithycou said:


> AND...
> 
> I"M FINISHED!
> 
> ...



Nice!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aithycou said:


> AND...
> 
> I"M FINISHED!
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 20, 2015)

@Miharu it wasn't that good, I bet all of you guys can do better XD

On another note, my English teacher says I have the best grammar out of the grade 8's. That made my day XD

How are you guys?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 20, 2015)

@Miharu it wasn't that good, I bet all of you guys can do better XD

On another note, my English teacher says I have the best grammar out of the grade 8's. That made my day XD

How are you guys?


----------



## roseflower (Oct 20, 2015)

Sparro said:


> @Miharu it wasn't that good, I bet all of you guys can do better XD
> 
> On another note, my English teacher says I have the best grammar out of the grade 8's. That made my day XD
> 
> How are you guys?


Your teacher is so nice!
I?m pretty tired, it`s already bedtime, so I?ll go offline in a bit


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> On November 2nd c:



Ah, ok! Thanks!



I just realized that my Drafting class has a small 3D printer. The teacher says you can use it whenever, so I might start printing some stuff off. For a test, I will be printing off a miniature Creeper figuring, then maybe a borderlands 2 keychain.

If someone can find a *.stl* file of a popsicle, I might be able to print that off too and show it here lol


----------



## aericell (Oct 20, 2015)

Had to go back to school for a senior information night & ended up getting home around 8 OTL
but hi~~


----------



## Miharu (Oct 21, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hiya Miharu and everybody, my day`s been goody
> 
> Quest #21
> Voted!
> ...


Your Quest Roster has been updated! 

I love talking to you too!! And awww ahaha!! I'm bad when it comes to scary things, but Halloween is different ;D Since free candy woo!! Though this year I won't be trick or treating ahaha getting too old for that! XD



Sparro said:


> @Miharu it wasn't that good, I bet all of you guys can do better XD
> 
> On another note, my English teacher says I have the best grammar out of the grade 8's. That made my day XD
> 
> How are you guys?


PSHHH I doubt that ahaha I suck at thinking about stories :'D AND OHHH That's great news!! Hahaha XD 

I'm doing great!!  What about you? I may take a nap though ahaha



Blackjack said:


> Ah, ok! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OHH That's awesome!!



happinessdelight said:


> Had to go back to school for a senior information night & ended up getting home around 8 OTL
> but hi~~


Oh gosh!! ; __ ; Welcome back home though!! At least you are finally back!! XD What are you up to now?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 21, 2015)

@Miharu pretty good, though had to run and play volleyball on an injured leg. Didn't have an excuse note. Like only a quarter of my PE class (including me, not running it in learned it in the last two years) can actually properly play volleyball XD

To be honest, it's kinda sad I'm in that catagory.


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 21, 2015)

Hey Jaz, I smile a lot too  My boss has actually told people to smile more like I do, lol!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Alright peepers. Big reveal time. I'm not going to post it on spooktacular yet but I will post it here. Here is my tbt costume. Yes I made it. I also made my bags but I did those previously. 



Spoiler











Whoops wrong one.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 21, 2015)

Sparro said:


> @Miharu pretty good, though had to run and play volleyball on an injured leg. Didn't have an excuse note. Like only a quarter of my PE class (including me, not running it in learned it in the last two years) can actually properly play volleyball XD
> 
> To be honest, it's kinda sad I'm in that catagory.


Oh gosh!! ; __ ; I hope your leg feels better soon!! D: That sucks!! ; _ ; They shouldn't have you run if you are injured!



DaCoSim said:


> Hey Jaz, I smile a lot too  My boss has actually told people to smile more like I do, lol!!!!
> 
> Alright peepers. Big reveal time. I'm not going to post it on spooktacular yet but I will post it here. Here is my tbt costume. Yes I made it. I also made my bags but I did those previously.
> 
> ...


-HIGH FIVES-!~ Being smiley is always good ;D Hahaha!!

Wait isn't this the delicious looking strawberries you posted a few pages back? O:


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 21, 2015)

Yep. I oopsed. I edited it. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whoops. 



Spoiler


----------



## Miharu (Oct 21, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Yep. I oopsed. I edited it.



SO CUTTEEE AHH YOU DID GREAT!!! GREAT JOB!!! >//v//< Was everything made from scratch?? Even if it wasn't, it still looks amazing ahhh!! You are so cutteee >///v/<


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 21, 2015)

My teacher just told me to try my best. I got a decent time for an injured leg XD that'll all change sometime


----------



## aericell (Oct 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oh gosh!! ; __ ; Welcome back home though!! At least you are finally back!! XD What are you up to now?



Finally getting started on homework!




DaCoSim said:


> Hey Jaz, I smile a lot too  My boss has actually told people to smile more like I do, lol!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Omg I love it!! Filbert is my fave villager :')


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> SO CUTTEEE AHH YOU DID GREAT!!! GREAT JOB!!! >//v//< Was everything made from scratch?? Even if it wasn't, it still looks amazing ahhh!! You are so cutteee >///v/<



I got lucky and found the light blue lounge suit. I made his ears and forehead triangles and stitched them on and got one of my white cami's and painted his shirt design on it. Then I painted his cheek accents and blue eye brows on me. I made all the stuff on my bags except the flowers and letters.

- - - Post Merge - - -



happinessdelight said:


> Finally getting started on homework!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed!!! Mine too!!! Thx so much


----------



## jiny (Oct 21, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hey Jaz, I smile a lot too  My boss has actually told people to smile more like I do, lol!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




D'aww that's adorable! I wish you luck into the spooktacular.


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 21, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> D'aww that's adorable! I wish you luck into the spooktacular.



Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 21, 2015)

Sparro said:


> My teacher just told me to try my best. I got a decent time for an injured leg XD that'll all change sometime


OHH what time did you get? XD And ahh sjlfds I really hope your leg heals soon!! ; v ;  Don't force yourself too much!



happinessdelight said:


> Finally getting started on homework!


Do you have a lot of homework to do? O:



DaCoSim said:


> I got lucky and found the light blue lounge suit. I made his ears and forehead triangles and stitched them on and got one of my white cami's and painted his shirt design on it. Then I painted his cheek accents and blue eye brows on me. I made all the stuff on my bags except the flowers and letters.


OHH NICEE!!! You did such an amazing job!! Great job!! >//v//<  You look amazing <3


----------



## himeki (Oct 21, 2015)

Ugh....I'm quitting German. I'm done.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 21, 2015)

@Miharu I got 4:15 on my short run. I'm naturally fast with decent stamina, so it wasn't much of a change. Did way worse than my last though, still have 3 long runs to do ;-; I can never motivate myself to do them anymore


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 21, 2015)

Thx Hun  time for bed. G'night you guys!


----------



## himeki (Oct 21, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Thx Hun  time for bed. G'night you guys!



Goodnight!


----------



## aericell (Oct 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Do you have a lot of homework to do? O:



Just reading notes & statistics work, not too hard! c: I could get it done in 30 minutes or so but I get sidetracked really easily


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 21, 2015)

Morning -_-


----------



## Damniel (Oct 21, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Just reading notes & statistics work, not too hard! c: I could get it done in 30 minutes or so but I get sidetracked really easily



Oo Joanne the math wiz, you must be magically or something.


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

Good morning everyone ^^


----------



## himeki (Oct 21, 2015)

what a crap day


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> what a crap day



Hey evvie.. uh oh what's up?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2015)

Morning, everyone


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Morning, everyone



Hello ~ and good morning c:


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm at school right now.I have a feeling my teacher is gonna be like "What is this?"


----------



## Irarina (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello there, I never post in here saying hi to everyone... so HIYA! c:


----------



## himeki (Oct 21, 2015)

not great :/ so i wake up at 6, and it takes me 45 minutes to revise my german spellings .-.
then, I get to class and we have a cover. I then find out that the teacher had let us off our spellings, meaning I had wasted 45 minutes e.ethen, my coede kept breaking in computer science.
then, in pe the btchy teacher didn't believe i had brokn my toe, so she  pretty much kept me walking about .-.
and now im in physis, typing thus up in a hidden window because the dcks bnext to me will yell out "EVVIES PLAYING GAMESSS!" to the teacher, and then as soon as this is done, im going to the doctors.
that will take about 2 hours, and we wont get back until 7 ish.
then ill have to do my stupidly hard maths owrk,
and then have only an hour to myself, to be called down to be guilted.

- - - Post Merge - - -

not only that, but the library was closed because the teachers were having a literal coffee day, meaning me and bambie were just circling the school grounds since we got actually pushed off our seast in the canteen.


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> not great :/ so i wake up at 6, and it takes me 45 minutes to revise my german spellings .-.
> then, I get to class and we have a cover. I then find out that the teacher had let us off our spellings, meaning I had wasted 45 minutes e.ethen, my coede kept breaking in computer science.
> then, in pe the btchy teacher didn't believe i had brokn my toe, so she  pretty much kept me walking about .-.
> and now im in physis, typing thus up in a hidden window because the dcks bnext to me will yell out "EVVIES PLAYING GAMESSS!" to the teacher, and then as soon as this is done, im going to the doctors.
> ...



Well, I thought this was a safe place to be hanging out...


----------



## himeki (Oct 21, 2015)

what do you mean?


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> what do you mean?



I;m at school, it's 8 AM where I am. My teacher said:

"Make sure it's school approprite" 

Can I get on Facebook? Probably not. I suspected that just as long as I stayed away from certain threads, I'd be OK.

This isn't very approprite, but he doesn't care. Just as long as it isn't big to him and is foreign.


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I'm at school right now.I have a feeling my teacher is gonna be like "What is this?"


ohh! well hope you don't get caught >~< heh



Irarina said:


> Hello there, I never post in here saying hi to everyone... so HIYA! c:



haha! hey there Irarina ~ I entered your giveaway o w o
your art is freakn amazing!! <3


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> ohh! well hope you don't get caught >~< heh



Don't think he cared/ noticed


----------



## himeki (Oct 21, 2015)

consider yourself lucky hahah


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> not great :/ so i wake up at 6, and it takes me 45 minutes to revise my german spellings .-.
> then, I get to class and we have a cover. I then find out that the teacher had let us off our spellings, meaning I had wasted 45 minutes e.ethen, my coede kept breaking in computer science.
> then, in pe the btchy teacher didn't believe i had brokn my toe, so she  pretty much kept me walking about .-.
> and now im in physis, typing thus up in a hidden window because the dcks bnext to me will yell out "EVVIES PLAYING GAMESSS!" to the teacher, and then as soon as this is done, im going to the doctors.
> ...



OMG.. I am so sorry to hear you having such a bad start of the day D:
what!! how did you break your toe ;~; oh geez.. I hope you recover soon too -hugssss-


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

I have to go in like 3 or 4 minutes. Class is gonna end in 6 minutes


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Don't think he cared/ noticed



haha I use to always have my phone in like my sweater sleeve or something xD 
ahhh good times!


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> haha I use to always have my phone in like my sweater sleeve or something xD
> ahhh good times!



We have chromebooks here. I'm on one right now. I better get logged off and go though.

See you guys in about 5 or so hours!


----------



## himeki (Oct 21, 2015)

stubbed^100000000 naekoya hahahah


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> We have chromebooks here. I'm on one right now. I better get logged off and go though.
> 
> See you guys in about 5 or so hours!



That's cool c:
hope you have a great day!! see you ~


----------



## Irarina (Oct 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> ohh! well hope you don't get caught >~< heh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello there~ I am not sure which giveaway did you mean ^^; I don't really draw digitally.


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

Irarina said:


> Hello there~ I am not sure which giveaway did you mean ^^; I don't really draw digitally.



oh oops! I'm so sorry I think I got your username mixed up with someone else's
they looked kind of similar my mistake T^T sorry! </3


----------



## aericell (Oct 21, 2015)

Good morning/afternoon/evening c:
Its cold here this morning ><


----------



## Albuns (Oct 21, 2015)

Just stopping in to say hellu, hope everyone has a good day in some way. C:


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 21, 2015)

good morning everyone!

I'm gonna go get some amiibossss in half an hour finally -v-

which ones should i get (if they have them)? I'm thinking Little Mac, Marth, Capt. Falcon, Fox, maybe Bowser Jr.??


----------



## Hatori (Oct 21, 2015)

Mornin', everyone! How is everyone?

Ah, Miharu, could I possibly enter the giveaway with two entries? (For owning 1 popsicle ^^ ) Thank you!

@TheHiddenOwl, I'd pick Marth because I'm biased and I really like him x'D


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 21, 2015)

Hey naekoya <3 haven't seen you around in so long haha, both here and on kik. How've you been? 

Also hiii everyone c: I have a class tomorrow at 6 AM XD Totally not sleeping tonight o:


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 21, 2015)

Hey everyone *w*


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> good morning everyone!
> 
> I'm gonna go get some amiibossss in half an hour finally -v-
> 
> which ones should i get (if they have them)? I'm thinking Little Mac, Marth, Capt. Falcon, Fox, maybe Bowser Jr.??


Morning! aw Bowser Jr. but then again I would be stuck at choosing too cx
good luck!



Hatori said:


> Mornin', everyone! How is everyone?
> 
> Ah, Miharu, could I possibly enter the giveaway with two entries? (For owning 1 popsicle ^^ ) Thank you!
> 
> @TheHiddenOwl, I'd pick Marth because I'm biased and I really like him x'D


Hey there Hatori! 
hope you're having a good day =w=
just chilling away ~ lol



Aerate said:


> Hey naekoya <3 haven't seen you around in so long haha, both here and on kik. How've you been?
> 
> Also hiii everyone c: I have a class tomorrow at 6 AM XD Totally not sleeping tonight o:


Hii ~ yeah 
haven't been super active around lately, the cold weather gets to me bad actually 
hibernation mode on LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



englishtrash said:


> Hey everyone *w*



Hello! c:


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 21, 2015)

I was thinking of changing my username, but i have no idea what to change it to, has anyone got any ideas? :c


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

englishtrash said:


> I was thinking of changing my username, but i have no idea what to change it to, has anyone got any ideas? :c



Ohh that's a hard one o~o
have anything that you're interested in.. such as like anime, characters etc?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 21, 2015)

Hellooooooooooooooooooo, everyone!



The Hidden Owl said:


> good morning everyone!
> 
> I'm gonna go get some amiibossss in half an hour finally -v-
> 
> which ones should i get (if they have them)? I'm thinking Little Mac, Marth, Capt. Falcon, Fox, maybe Bowser Jr.??



I'm totally not jealous because I don't have any amiibo

I'd pick Bowser Jr. because he's my favourite out of those five.


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Ohh that's a hard one o~o
> have anything that you're interested in.. such as like anime, characters etc?



i really like SAO and angel beats :]


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

englishtrash said:


> i really like SAO and angel beats :]



Nice! hm.. maybe you could incorporate something from either one of them
or a specific name that you might like etc c:


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 21, 2015)

I decided to change it to ems, because thats a name i've been called for most of my life, and its 100x better than english trash <:


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

ems said:


> I decided to change it to ems, because thats a name i've been called for most of my life, and its 100x better than english trash <:



congrats on your name change! 
ah I see awwe lol c:


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hii ~ yeah
> haven't been super active around lately, the cold weather gets to me bad actually
> hibernation mode on LOL
> :



Oh yeah the weather has been quite a ***** lately. I'm probably gonna switch wardrobes tomorrow, it's getting chilly ;u;

LOL you sound so like Miharu XD


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Oh yeah the weather has been quite a ***** lately. I'm probably gonna switch wardrobes tomorrow, it's getting chilly ;u;
> 
> LOL you sound so like Miharu XD



IKR!?! yeah I mean I do like winter and all
but I guess my body just doesn't want to coop with it at all ~

hahah we have some similarities 
but that's a first! heh :3


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> IKR!?! yeah I mean I do like winter and all
> but I guess my body just doesn't want to coop with it at all ~
> 
> hahah we have some similarities
> but that's a first! heh :3



Yeah!! It's the exact same for me o: I know what you mean ;u;

Yeah Miharu told me XD you guys really are similar c:


----------



## Miharu (Oct 21, 2015)

Morning everyone!~ What are you guys all up to? x]





Irarina said:


> Hello there, I never post in here saying hi to everyone... so HIYA! c:


IRARINAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA <333333333333333333333333333 HIIIIII!~ <3333 How have you been?? >//v//< So happy you dropped by to say hi!  



Aithycou said:


> We have chromebooks here. I'm on one right now. I better get logged off and go though.
> 
> See you guys in about 5 or so hours!


See you later!! Have a great day at school! XD



happinessdelight said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening c:
> Its cold here this morning ><


Morning!!! Ahh I love the cold ahaha I can just huddle up in my fluffy blanket XD



Alby-Kun said:


> Just stopping in to say hellu, hope everyone has a good day in some way. C:


AYEEE Alby!~ Thanks!! I hope you have a wonderful day as well! ;D



The Hidden Owl said:


> good morning everyone!
> 
> I'm gonna go get some amiibossss in half an hour finally -v-
> 
> which ones should i get (if they have them)? I'm thinking Little Mac, Marth, Capt. Falcon, Fox, maybe Bowser Jr.??


Morning Owl!! x]  AND OHHH NICEE!~ I would say MARTTHHH!~ XD Hahaha (Because Marth looks the best out of all of them  )



Hatori said:


> Mornin', everyone! How is everyone?
> 
> Ah, Miharu, could I possibly enter the giveaway with two entries? (For owning 1 popsicle ^^ ) Thank you!
> 
> @TheHiddenOwl, I'd pick Marth because I'm biased and I really like him x'D


Morning!! I'm doing great!! How about you? x] 

And of course! I just added you to the entry list! 



ems said:


> Hey everyone *w*


HII EMS!~ Sweet!! I'm so glad you changed your username ahahaha XD



SuperStar2361 said:


> Hellooooooooooooooooooo, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi SuperStarrrr!~ How are you doing? x] 

Omg no worries LOL I don't have any amiibos either ahah!


----------



## aericell (Oct 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning!!! Ahh I love the cold ahaha I can just huddle up in my fluffy blanket XD



I hate the cold, but the feeling of warm fluffy blankets is great. Cold weather always gets my stomach aching for some reason
And may I enter the giveaway with the 2 points from my popsicle? c:
How's your day going so far?


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 21, 2015)

Morning Miharuu <3 just studying for a bit before I go to sleep c: I have class today at 6 am ;u; what about you? =D


----------



## Miharu (Oct 21, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> I hate the cold, but the feeling of warm fluffy blankets is great. Cold weather always gets my stomach aching for some reason
> And may I enter the giveaway with the 2 points from my popsicle? c:
> How's your day going so far?



Awww! Hahah XD I hate the heat! XD And oh gosh!! That's not good at all ; __ ; No wonder you don't like the cold!

And of course!! I'll go add you to the entry list now! x] 

It's going great!! Getting ready to get into cosplay soon for the Deceitful Disguise contest here ahaha XD How about yours? c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aerate said:


> Morning Miharuu <3 just studying for a bit before I go to sleep c: I have class today at 6 am ;u; what about you? =D



Morninggggg <3 ~ Awww!! Sleep tight and good luck with studying!! Hahaha XD And oh gosh ;__ ; I can never take early classes, I would just sleep past it :'D 

Getting ready to get into my cosplay soon!! XD Going to take me 2 hours with make-up because I'm a slow poke and eyelashes kills me :'D So does winging your eyes with eyeliner LOL


----------



## himeki (Oct 21, 2015)

Hey Miharu!


PINKYPARADISE HALF PRICE YES!


also, I need help guys!
Which of these should I cosplay? ;v; I love them all but IDK


Spoiler:  









Moge-ko




Toko Fukawa




Marry Kosakura




Ene


GUYS HELP IDK


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morninggggg <3 ~ Awww!! Sleep tight and good luck with studying!! Hahaha XD And oh gosh ;__ ; I can never take early classes, I would just sleep past it :'D
> 
> Getting ready to get into my cosplay soon!! XD Going to take me 2 hours with make-up because I'm a slow poke and eyelashes kills me :'D So does winging your eyes with eyeliner LOL



Hahahah yeah I'll try XD I'd do that too but I can't miss what the dude's gonna teach ;u; wish I could sleep through :'D but heyy at least I won't have classes the whole day after that which means looooaddsss of sleep <3 

That's awesome!! Jesus make up sounds like a whole lotta effort XDD though I bet you're gonna look perfect in however you dress up <3 you've done some excellent cosplays before c:


----------



## roseflower (Oct 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Your Quest Roster has been updated!
> 
> I love talking to you too!! And awww ahaha!! I'm bad when it comes to scary things, but Halloween is different ;D Since free candy woo!! Though this year I won't be trick or treating ahaha getting too old for that! XD


Aww thank you Miharu<3 and thanks for updating   Yes at least I can enjoy the candy haha XD

Hello everybody, hope everyone?s doing good!


----------



## lizzy541 (Oct 21, 2015)

@ miharu :: i'll just take the two entries for having a popsicle for now c: should i unhide it?
eee my birthday was really great and a test i wasn't ready for got moved so today was pretty gr8 !! 
how was everyone else's daaayyyy?


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hey Miharu!
> 
> 
> PINKYPARADISE HALF PRICE YES!
> ...



hm.. I actually like the first 2 from the list! c:


----------



## roseflower (Oct 21, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hey Miharu!
> 
> 
> PINKYPARADISE HALF PRICE YES!
> ...



I?d do Ene, seems the most fun to do c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



lizzy541 said:


> @ miharu :: i'll just take the two entries for having a popsicle for now c: should i unhide it?
> eee my birthday was really great and a test i wasn't ready for got moved so today was pretty gr8 !!
> how was everyone else's daaayyyy?



Happy birthday lizzy


----------



## Albuns (Oct 21, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> @ miharu :: i'll just take the two entries for having a popsicle for now c: should i unhide it?
> eee my birthday was really great and a test i wasn't ready for got moved so today was pretty gr8 !!
> how was everyone else's daaayyyy?



Pretty crap, I got screwed on a surprise Physics test. T w T


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Pretty crap, I got screwed on a surprise Physics test. T w T



oh gosh.. I really hate that whole last min. surprise test that teachers pull off >~<
the torture!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hi SuperStarrrr!~ How are you doing? x]
> 
> Omg no worries LOL I don't have any amiibos either ahah!



Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! I'm doing great! How are you?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh gosh.. I really hate that whole last min. surprise test that teachers pull off >~<
> the torture!



Ya, it feels like a heap way of bringing your grades down. ;u;
Also, hi Naekoya~!!


----------



## aericell (Oct 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Awww! Hahah XD I hate the heat! XD And oh gosh!! That's not good at all ; __ ; No wonder you don't like the cold!
> 
> And of course!! I'll go add you to the entry list now! x]
> 
> It's going great!! Getting ready to get into cosplay soon for the Deceitful Disguise contest here ahaha XD How about yours? c:



Good luck in the contest!! My day has been so tiring, my teachers decided to announce all the big projects due by the end of the year ; ;



lizzy541 said:


> @ miharu :: i'll just take the two entries for having a popsicle for now c: should i unhide it?
> eee my birthday was really great and a test i wasn't ready for got moved so today was pretty gr8 !!
> how was everyone else's daaayyyy?



heeeey birthday gurl


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ya, it feels like a heap way of bringing your grades down. ;u;
> Also, hi Naekoya~!!



Hey ~ ^^
Ikr.. I just can't stand it when teachers do that though
I mean sure it's our job to like know some certain stuff from lessons etc...
but come on 
give us a break!! LOLL


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 21, 2015)

Oh yea I just remembered I haven't entered the giveaway yet lmao. Might wanna add me Miharu? C:

- - - Post Merge - - -



lizzy541 said:


> @ miharu :: i'll just take the two entries for having a popsicle for now c: should i unhide it?
> eee my birthday was really great and a test i wasn't ready for got moved so today was pretty gr8 !!
> how was everyone else's daaayyyy?



Ayy that's awesome, what'd you do today? C:


----------



## roseflower (Oct 21, 2015)

Red candies were just restocked, yay<3


----------



## himeki (Oct 21, 2015)

I JUST DID A SHINTARO


i just spilt mountain dew all over my pc ;v;


SO WHO SHOULD I PICK? ;V;V;V


----------



## Albuns (Oct 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hey ~ ^^
> Ikr.. I just can't stand it when teachers do that though
> I mean sure it's our job to like know some certain stuff from lessons etc...
> but come on
> give us a break!! LOLL



Ya, I'm sure I wasn't the only one that got w low score either though. -u-
So, anything good happen to you today?


----------



## roseflower (Oct 21, 2015)

Yellow is still up for grabs!!!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 21, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I JUST DID A SHINTARO
> 
> 
> i just spilt mountain dew all over my pc ;v;
> ...



I say Ene, she looks pretty fun~


----------



## himeki (Oct 21, 2015)

Current Votes:
Ene II
Moge-ko I
Toko I


hyyyyyyick ene is winning, but i still dunno


----------



## roseflower (Oct 21, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I JUST DID A SHINTARO
> 
> 
> i just spilt mountain dew all over my pc ;v;
> ...


I hope you can save your pc ;v;


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 21, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Red candies were just restocked, yay<3





roseflower said:


> Yellow is still up for grabs!!!



Are you sure? Because I just went on the shop and they were sold out.


----------



## himeki (Oct 21, 2015)

roseflower said:


> I hope you can save your pc ;v;



Yeah, I cleaned the dew off haha.


----------



## aericell (Oct 21, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Red candies were just restocked, yay<3



Ahh missed it


----------



## roseflower (Oct 21, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Are you sure? Because I just went on the shop and they were sold out.


Yes, but they are already sold out by now, it?s really fast, look at the timestamp of my first red candy under my shop tab on my profile for proof

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, I cleaned the dew off haha.



That?s good, pc is save!!!


----------



## himeki (Oct 21, 2015)

I STILL DUNNO WHO TO COSPLAY AND I NEED TO ORDER LENSES SOON


----------



## roseflower (Oct 21, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Ahh missed it



I?m so sorry, but the staff said, there`s plenty of restocks to expect!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 21, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Yes, but they are already sold out by now, it?s really fast, look at the timestamp of my first red candy under my shop tab on my profile for proof



Whoa, seriously??? That was fast!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 21, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I STILL DUNNO WHO TO COSPLAY AND I NEED TO ORDER LENSES SOON



Well, which one of those do you think would be the most cost-efficient?


----------



## aericell (Oct 21, 2015)

roseflower said:


> I?m so sorry, but the staff said, there`s plenty of restocks to expect!



hopefully i catch one! i'm usually at school so i can't check up on the shop a lot. people are 2 fast in buying


----------



## roseflower (Oct 21, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> hopefully i catch one! i'm usually at school so i can't check up on the shop a lot. people are 2 fast in buying



Good luck to you, they only restocked 15 red candies, so it goes fast naturally c;


----------



## himeki (Oct 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Well, which one of those do you think would be the most cost-efficient?



none theyre all expensive


----------



## roseflower (Oct 21, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Whoa, seriously??? That was fast!



Good luck to you too!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 21, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Good luck to you too!



I really wish I knew when they restocked in my timezone, and I hope that the next yellow candy restock isn't at a ridiculous time like 3am (idc about red candies because I already have one). I remember being disappointed after finding out that the fruit restock was at 3am my time and I was asleep then.


----------



## roseflower (Oct 21, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> I really wish I knew when they restocked in my timezone, and I hope that the next yellow candy restock isn't at a ridiculous time like 3am (idc about red candies because I already have one). I remember being disappointed after finding out that the fruit restock was at 3am my time and I was asleep then.


Yeah I missed the fruit restock as well because of how late night it was in my time zone T.T


----------



## Miharu (Oct 21, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hey Miharu!
> 
> 
> PINKYPARADISE HALF PRICE YES!
> ...


Hahaha Toko Fukawa! XD



Aerate said:


> Hahahah yeah I'll try XD I'd do that too but I can't miss what the dude's gonna teach ;u; wish I could sleep through :'D but heyy at least I won't have classes the whole day after that which means looooaddsss of sleep <3
> 
> That's awesome!! Jesus make up sounds like a whole lotta effort XDD though I bet you're gonna look perfect in however you dress up <3 you've done some excellent cosplays before c:


OHH YEAHHH That's good then!!! Take all the naps you can!! Become a Gudetama 

It is ; v ; Hahaha!! XD And awww thanks!! ;/v//;



roseflower said:


> Aww thank you Miharu<3 and thanks for updating   Yes at least I can enjoy the candy haha XD
> 
> Hello everybody, hope everyone?s doing good!


HI ROSEFLOWERRR <333 And yesss candy galore!! Hahaha XD



lizzy541 said:


> @ miharu :: i'll just take the two entries for having a popsicle for now c: should i unhide it?
> eee my birthday was really great and a test i wasn't ready for got moved so today was pretty gr8 !!
> how was everyone else's daaayyyy?


Okay!! x] And naw no worries aahhaha, but I'll be having you guys all unhide your popsicles during the last two days of the giveaway otherwise popsicle entries for whoever doesn't unhide won't show! XD But that announcement will be made closer to the end date c:  I'll add your entry in now!  

ALSO HAPPY BIRTHDAY LIZZZZ



SuperStar2361 said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! I'm doing great! How are you?


That's great to hear!! I'm doing great as well!! Just got back home from the store ahaha XD Bought a Deck Box for more of my Yu Gi Oh cards ;D



Aerate said:


> Oh yea I just remembered I haven't entered the giveaway yet lmao. Might wanna add me Miharu? C:


Of course!! But which entries are you going for? c: The popsicle entry or 100 pps = 1 entry? XD



roseflower said:


> Red candies were just restocked, yay<3


Ahhh I missed the restock once again LOL


----------



## himeki (Oct 21, 2015)

ugggggggggggggggggh my mum is being kinda annoying about trying to decide

me: ok so im this size
mum: why don't we just make it?/?//??


mum: ooh look, why don't you go as one of these?
me: /these are just random characters i have never heard of..../

etc etc. RIP


----------



## roseflower (Oct 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhh I missed the restock once again LOL



Yeah I know da feels XD, I missed so many restocks already, due to timezones, because unannounced  and the site lagT.T


----------



## Miharu (Oct 21, 2015)

MINI GIVEAWAY TIME!~

Guess how I'm feeling! The prize is 1 yellow candy! c:

*Rules*
- 1 Guess every 5 minutes
- No editing your posts! Your guess will not count if it's edited!​
​


----------



## roseflower (Oct 21, 2015)

Tired?


----------



## himeki (Oct 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> MINI GIVEAWAY TIME!~
> 
> Guess how I'm feeling! The prize is 1 yellow candy! c:
> 
> ...



Happy!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 21, 2015)

Nope to both!~ XD


----------



## Albuns (Oct 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> MINI GIVEAWAY TIME!~
> 
> Guess how I'm feeling! The prize is 1 yellow candy! c:
> 
> ...



Happy as usual? Cx


----------



## Miharu (Oct 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Happy as usual? Cx



Nope!~ XD It's not happy! Hahaha XD


----------



## lizzy541 (Oct 21, 2015)

tired?


----------



## himeki (Oct 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Nope!~ XD It's not happy! Hahaha XD



Exstatic?


----------



## roseflower (Oct 21, 2015)

Hungry?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 21, 2015)

Sleepy~? owo


----------



## Miharu (Oct 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Sleepy~? owo



*DING DINGGGGGG DINGGGG* WE HAVE A WINNER Ahahaha I'm sleepy XD


----------



## Albuns (Oct 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> *DING DINGGGGGG DINGGGG* WE HAVE A WINNER Ahahaha I'm sleepy XD



Hurraaay~ 
I knew your usual day revolved around only eating, sleeping, and working!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

Congrats Alby!!! woohoo c:


----------



## Miharu (Oct 21, 2015)

Okayy night guys!~ I'm going to take a nap ahahah I'll talk to you guys later! <3 Have fun! c:


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 21, 2015)

I had a successful amiibo trip! The 200+ Fox, Capt. Falcon and Little Mac amiibo were ALL GONE from Toys R Us (holy crap) and it was full stocked last week... Managed to grab a Little Mac from the back of the store and a Fox and Marth from Best buy. -v- happy  days


----------



## himeki (Oct 21, 2015)

OK SO

ive decided on Mary! bcaus mom had a pattern that works great and we found some perfect fabric ahahaha


----------



## Albuns (Oct 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Congrats Alby!!! woohoo c:



Thankies, Naekoya-senpai~
Does that mean I get a free hug? owo


----------



## roseflower (Oct 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Okayy night guys!~ I'm going to take a nap ahahah I'll talk to you guys later! <3 Have fun! c:



Goodnight Miharu XD

Congrats Alby


----------



## Albuns (Oct 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Okayy night guys!~ I'm going to take a nap ahahah I'll talk to you guys later! <3 Have fun! c:



Ninu, Miharu! Have a nice nap~ owo/


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Thankies, Naekoya-senpai~
> Does that mean I get a free hug? owo



haha sure! -HUGS- c:


----------



## Albuns (Oct 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> haha sure! -HUGS- c:



*Hugs back* Hehe. cx


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm home from school!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I'm home from school!



Ya dude, me too...WOO HOOO


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Ya dude, me too...WOO HOOO



Ehen I posted that, I was only home for 25 minutes XD


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Ehen I posted that, I was only home for 25 minutes XD



Oh XD  btw, do you have a lot of homework? I kinda do, but then again it's only from my History class and that's it.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 21, 2015)

I'll spare quoting you miharu cuz I'm on phone ;u; but I'll enter via posts since I don't have a Popsicle c:

Have a good nap!! =D


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 21, 2015)

I would love to enter via posts as well!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hey guys! I'm home from school.

OF COURSE I HAVE HOMEWORK


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 21, 2015)

Happy Back To The Future Day!



WOOOOOOO!!!!!



Spoiler: NEW PHONE CAME


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 21, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Happy Back To The Future Day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! That's a fun new toy I know it's not a toy


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Happy Back To The Future Day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw snaps that phone looks so cool 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Hey guys! I'm home from school.
> 
> OF COURSE I HAVE HOMEWORK



Welcome back from school! Yeah...homework is quite a pain. Some weeks ago, there was a guy in my Math class who hated homework, and when we got like 3 sheets of homework he was like, "WHO INVENTED HOMEWORK?"


----------



## Taj (Oct 21, 2015)

I came back from the future



























And pissed my pants while doing it XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 21, 2015)

neester14 said:


> I came back from the future
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know the feeling...it isn't fun.


----------



## oswaldies (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi @-@


----------



## Albuns (Oct 21, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Hi @-@



Oswaaaaaldies~ welcome back!!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 21, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Hi @-@



Hai girlfriend
How's it goin'?


----------



## oswaldies (Oct 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Oswaaaaaldies~ welcome back!!


Hi Alby T~T


Sparro said:


> Hai girlfriend
> How's it goin'?


Hello? @-@


----------



## duckvely (Oct 21, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Hi @-@



hi!


----------



## oswaldies (Oct 21, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> hi!



Oh hi, I remember you e_e


----------



## Miharu (Oct 21, 2015)

Heyyy guyss (≧∇≦)b Currently on my way to a store ahahaha just stopping by to say hii <3 I will be checking all the messages I have missed when I get home on my laptop! So no worries hahaha XD What are you guys up to


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 21, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Hi Alby T~T
> 
> Hello? @-@



XD

Don't worrying me not always like that, I'm mostly like..uh...I dunno


----------



## oswaldies (Oct 21, 2015)

Why hasn't my name been removed from the roster?...


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Heyyy guyss (≧∇≦)b Currently on my way to a store ahahaha just stopping by to say hii <3 I will be checking all the messages I have missed when I get home on my laptop! So no worries hahaha XD What are you guys up to



Hi Miharu! 

Nothing really happening right now, have fun at the store!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 21, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Why hasn't my name been removed from the roster?...


Because you never requested it off o: I never add anyone or kick anyone from the rosters unless it is requested. If you would like me to delete you from the rosters, then I can do that for you now c: 


Sparro said:


> Hi Miharu!
> 
> Nothing really happening right now, have fun at the store!


AYEEEEEE XD  Hahaha thank you!!! Just going to be meeting up with some friends! (≧∇≦)b


----------



## Albuns (Oct 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Heyyy guyss (≧∇≦)b Currently on my way to a store ahahaha just stopping by to say hii <3 I will be checking all the messages I have missed when I get home on my laptop! So no worries hahaha XD What are you guys up to



Just sitting here waiting for TERA to update. Dragomon's beta is currently too laggy for me to get much enjoyment out of right now. xD


----------



## Miharu (Oct 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Just sitting here waiting for TERA to update. Dragomon's beta is currently too laggy for me to get much enjoyment out of right now. xD


OHHH nice!!! I might try to get into Tera ahaha so many of my friends play it XD and oh gosh, lag is my number 1 enemy (?；ω；｀)


----------



## jiny (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi everyone c:


----------



## duckvely (Oct 21, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Hi everyone c:



hi~


----------



## Albuns (Oct 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH nice!!! I might try to get into Tera ahaha so many of my friends play it XD and oh gosh, lag is my number 1 enemy (?；ω；｀)



Oooh, you totally should if your laptop is strong enough to handle it!


----------



## oswaldies (Oct 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Because you never requested it off o: I never add anyone or kick anyone from the rosters unless it is requested. If you would like me to delete you from the rosters, then I can do that for you now c:


You can leave me on I guess if your okay with it @-@


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Oh XD  btw, do you have a lot of homework? I kinda do, but then again it's only from my History class and that's it.



No homework at all. Finished it in class


----------



## Miharu (Oct 21, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Hi everyone c:


Hello!~ c: 


Alby-Kun said:


> Oooh, you totally should if your laptop is strong enough to handle it!


Hahaha it might!! I downloaded it before but it lagged so bad for me omg xD



oswaldies said:


> You can leave me on I guess if your okay with it @-@


It is really up to you haha xD From the way you posted that comment it seemed like you didn't want to be in the roster xD


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

What's an easy way to get posts on this thread fast? I'm only at 26


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 21, 2015)

How do I check how many posts I have? I don't even know


----------



## Miharu (Oct 21, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> What's an easy way to get posts on this thread fast? I'm only at 26



Just regular chatting c: If you are having a fun and great convo with someone, posts tends to go by fast hahaha


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

Sparro said:


> How do I check how many posts I have? I don't even know



Click on the number of posts. It's in the thread under raffles if you want a more detailed explaination


----------



## jiny (Oct 21, 2015)

I am going on a field trip tomorrow!! So fun~


----------



## Miharu (Oct 21, 2015)

Sparro said:


> How do I check how many posts I have? I don't even know



There is a post of how to check how many posts you have on Jacobs OP x] I would give you screenshots but I don't have them on my phone hahaha XD


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I am going on a field trip tomorrow!! So fun~



We don't have field trips. We are deprived children.

But then again we do have a swimming trip... IN JUNE!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

I love my fluffy blanket <3 
Wrap myself into a burrito hehe


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I love my fluffy blanket <3
> Wrap myself into a burrito hehe



Omg I love blankets too <3


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I love my fluffy blanket <3
> Wrap myself into a burrito hehe



Blankets aew nice :3


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 21, 2015)

Dang... Sugarella got the 12,000 post


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Omg I love blankets too <3



Right!? -high5- ;D 
I tend to carry it around the house wherever haha
Don't want to lose that warmth xD


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

...Why is diarrhea a tag on here? lol


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Blankets aew nice :3



Yeah also a nice throw as well ^^


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 21, 2015)

@AithyCou and @Miharu

Thanks, you guys! I have 103 already 0-0

I'd like to enter the raffle. It would be..

300PP and 1 popsicle equals...

5 entries, amirite?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I love my fluffy blanket <3
> Wrap myself into a burrito hehe



Blankets are a gift from the heavens in Winter. Warm, fluffy, and gives hugs when no one else is around. xD


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

Sparro said:


> @AithyCou and @Miharu
> 
> Thanks, you guys! I have 103 already 0-0
> 
> ...



It's Aithycou thank you very much


----------



## jiny (Oct 21, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Hi everyone c:



OMG I MADE AN ACHIEVEMENT

IN YOUR FACE BLACKJACK 


Just kidding!! xD


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Blankets are a gift from the heavens in Winter. Warm, fluffy, and gives hugs when no one else is around. xD



Haha omg.. the way you said that xD nice one! Lol
But then again there are plushies too can't leave them out now hehe


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> OMG I MADE AN ACHIEVEMENT
> 
> IN YOUR FACE BLACKJACK
> 
> ...



XD

I have four achievments... for 4,000 posts


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 21, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> It's Aithycou thank you very much



Your welcome! c:


----------



## jiny (Oct 21, 2015)

What just happened... xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 21, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> XD
> 
> I have four achievments... for 4,000 posts



Then I guess I have 15 posts? c:


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

GUYS! I HAVE 20 POSTS BEFORE I CAN GET IN THE RAFFLE! HELP ME OUT HERE!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> What just happened... xD



looks sexy


----------



## oswaldies (Oct 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Haha omg.. the way you said that xD nice one! Lol
> But then again there are plushies too can't leave them out now hehe



Hi Naekoya T~T


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 21, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> GUYS! I HAVE 20 POSTS BEFORE I CAN GET IN THE RAFFLE! HELP ME OUT HERE!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



How are you today?
How was your day?
How is your day going?
What is the meaning of life?


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> What just happened... xD



Lol... that battery life though eeep! @~@


----------



## Albuns (Oct 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Haha omg.. the way you said that xD nice one! Lol
> But then again there are plushies too can't leave them out now hehe



Plushies are nice too, but they can't hug you back the same way a blanket does, sadly. ;w;


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

Sparro said:


> How are you today?
> How was your day?
> How is your day going?
> What is the meaning of life?



1. Tired
2. Eh
3 Horrible
4. No one knows


----------



## jiny (Oct 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Lol... that battery life though eeep! @~@



Yeah I need to charge it!! @~@


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Hi Naekoya T~T



Oh my goodness.. lookie who it is owo
Welcome back!?


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Oh my goodness.. lookie who it is owo
> Welcome back!?



I was like:

"Hey! It's oswaldies!"


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Plushies are nice too, but they can't hug you back the same way a blanket does, sadly. ;w;



True.. unless it's those big teddy bears ~ those are awesome =w=


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> True.. unless it's those big teddy bears ~ those are awesome =w=



They need hugging animals.


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I was like:
> 
> "Hey! It's oswaldies!"



I don't really go back to previous posts 
Just see what's already on the page I'm at.. too lazy to read through everything cause this thread moves pretty quickly xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aithycou said:


> They need hugging animals.



I'm pretty sure Japan will come up with some crazy inventions sooner or later to make that into reality


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I don't really go back to previous posts
> Just see what's already on the page I'm at.. too lazy to read through everything cause this thread moves pretty quickly xD



I usually read what I miss.

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> I don't really go back to previous posts
> Just see what's already on the page I'm at.. too lazy to read through everything cause this thread moves pretty quickly xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Ok. Let's go to the manufactures of various beauty products in Japan and tell them we need hugging animals


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 21, 2015)

Has anyone here ever played Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess?


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Has anyone here ever played Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess?



No. I've only played Majora's Mask 3D


----------



## oswaldies (Oct 21, 2015)

Sparro said:


> How are you today?
> How was your day?
> How is your day going?
> What is the meaning of life?



En espa?ol:
1. Estoy mal @-@
2. As?-as? @-@
3. Mal @-@
4. ?Vivir?


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I usually read what I miss.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



That's very diligent of you c:


----------



## Albuns (Oct 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> True.. unless it's those big teddy bears ~ those are awesome =w=



Hehe, those work! I just wished giant alpaca plushies were more common though. I'd take that over teddy bears any day~


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> En espa?ol:
> 1. Estoy mal @-@
> 2. As?-as? @-@
> 3. Mal @-@
> 4. ?Vivir?



Let me get my friend to translate this for me


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hehe, those work! I just wished giant alpaca plushies were more common though. I'd take that over teddy bears any day~



Yeah they are starting to get popular around, just that they're soo expensive T^T


----------



## Albuns (Oct 21, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Let me get my friend to translate this for me



1. It was bad
2. So-so
3. Bad
4. Live?


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Yeah they are starting to get popular around, just that they're soo expensive T^T



Giant stuffed animals are expensive ;.;


----------



## Albuns (Oct 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Yeah they are starting to get popular around, just that they're soo expensive T^T



How much does one cost? o:


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> 1. It was bad
> 2. So-so
> 3. Bad
> 4. Live?



Hi new firend XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> How much does one cost? o:



$60-$150

- - - Post Merge - - -

Depending on the animal


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> How much does one cost? o:



just depends on the size you want
and some sites tend to charge varies for them as well
but usually the smaller ones start from $20+


----------



## oswaldies (Oct 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> 1. It was bad
> 2. So-so
> 3. Bad
> 4. Live?



Number one was actually "I'm doing bad" and number four was "To live?" either that or my Spanish teacher is teaching me the wrong stuff @-@


----------



## Albuns (Oct 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> just depends on the size you want
> and some sites tend to charge varies for them as well
> but usually the smaller ones start from $20+



Ooh, that's pretty expensive for plushies. T u T


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh, that's pretty expensive for plushies. T u T



Ikr.. but they're sooo soft and fluffy >~<
I really want one, and a totoro one too! haha


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> No homework at all. Finished it in class



Sweet, that's pretty awesome! I always try to finish my work in class too, but sometimes my teachers (mainly my History teacher) gives us _home_work, to do at _home_ only. I guess I'm ok with it since it's History and all, but once I think I got like 3 or 4 assignments from her that were due the next day -.-


----------



## oswaldies (Oct 21, 2015)

I should be doing a project right now oops! @-@


----------



## Albuns (Oct 21, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Number one was actually "I'm doing bad" and number four was "To live?" either that or my Spanish teacher is teaching me the wrong stuff @-@



Ah, right. Estoy means "I am" and I believe "To live?" would be "a vivo? or a vivi?"


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Has anyone here ever played Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess?



Nope, but I did play Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass, a loong time ago.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Ikr.. but they're sooo soft and fluffy >~<
> I really want one, and a totoro one too! haha



=w= I've never watched My Neighbor Totoro, I really should though. xD
I'm hoping somewhere in the near future they have plushies of Nopons from Xenoblade Chronicles. They're so adorable~


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> =w= I've never watched My Neighbor Totoro, I really should though. xD
> I'm hoping somewhere in the near future they have plushies of Nopons from Xenoblade Chronicles. They're so adorable~



you should start the trend and make it yourself ;D
that'd be awesome!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I should be doing a project right now oops! @-@



XD  I'm glad I don't have any projects! But...next week I have to do this "Constitutional Convention" thing where I (and all of the of the students that go to my school) have to dress up like a delegate and go to school and have to talk in front of the class...I hope I do well, my voice is kinda soft and stuff and I don't wanna have the teacher say to me to talk louder.  *gulps*


----------



## Hatori (Oct 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ah, right. Estoy means "I am" and I believe "To live?" would be "a vivo? or a vivi?"



It's "A vivir?" for "To live?" ^^




/oh yes, and hello haha


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> =w= I've never watched My Neighbor Totoro, I really should though. xD
> I'm hoping somewhere in the near future they have plushies of Nopons from Xenoblade Chronicles. They're so adorable~



Oh snaps I haven't watched My Neighbor Totoro, but I did read the fourth manga book of it. I skipped the rest XD, but I'm trying to find the first book in my school library so I can read it from the beginning of course.


----------



## oswaldies (Oct 21, 2015)

Hatori said:


> It's "A vivir?" for "To live?" ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually took my hand and covered your signature oh my gosh @-@


----------



## Hatori (Oct 21, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I actually took my hand and covered your signature oh my gosh @-@



Ohh did it spook you? heh ^^

No one really mentioned anything about it besides asking me where it's from xD


----------



## Albuns (Oct 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> you should start the trend and make it yourself ;D
> that'd be awesome!!



I would, but I lck the materials and skills necessary to do so. xD


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> =w= I've never watched My Neighbor Totoro, I really should though. xD
> I'm hoping somewhere in the near future they have plushies of Nopons from Xenoblade Chronicles. They're so adorable~



literally bought the movie from target like a month ago and watched for the first time

definitely watch in in japanese with eng subs though! way better imo -v-


----------



## Albuns (Oct 21, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Oh snaps I haven't watched My Neighbor Totoro, but I did read the fourth manga book of it. I skipped the rest XD, but I'm trying to find the first book in my school library so I can read it from the beginning of course.



I didn't even know there was a manga! xD


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I would, but I lck the materials and skills necessary to do so. xD



same! but you could probably do felting? 
not sure if you heard of it before lol c:


----------



## Albuns (Oct 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> same! but you could probably do felting?
> not sure if you heard of it before lol c:



Hm... I've heard of it before, but I don't remember what it was. o:


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I didn't even know there was a manga! xD



Oh XD  the My Neighbor Totoro manga is quite different, btw. It has a lot of color on it, unlike the black and white mangas. It also has less words lol


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hm... I've heard of it before, but I don't remember what it was. o:



it's basically where you "poke" a piece of wool material into shape with a needle  
add in different colors to it, beads for eyes/noses etc 
really cute and fun way from what I can see c:


----------



## Albuns (Oct 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> it's basically where you "poke" a piece of wool material into shape with a needle
> add in different colors to it, beads for eyes/noses etc
> really cute and fun way from what I can see c:



Wow, just looked at some pictures of felting works and it looks like a really delicate process. xD


----------



## Llust (Oct 21, 2015)

ahh- just bought「the amazing book is not on fire」 <3
my inner fangirl is escaping, send help


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Sweet, that's pretty awesome! I always try to finish my work in class too, but sometimes my teachers (mainly my History teacher) gives us _home_work, to do at _home_ only. I guess I'm ok with it since it's History and all, but once I think I got like 3 or 4 assignments from her that were due the next day -.-



Oh crap. I have something due on friday


----------



## jiny (Oct 21, 2015)

yay I finally changed my avatar and sig


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> yay I finally changed my avatar and sig



You change them a lot


----------



## jiny (Oct 21, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> You change them a lot


I know 

I try not to, but I can't help it :/


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I know
> 
> I try not to, but I can't help it :/



My sig is not a part of my profile in my brain.

GET THEM ICE CREAM SWIRLS SOON!

Also: I want to donate a cherry to the donation pool


----------



## jiny (Oct 21, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> My sig is not a part of my profile in my brain.
> 
> GET THEM ICE CREAM SWIRLS SOON!
> 
> Also: I want to donate a cherry to the donation pool



I really want a Togepi egg though


----------



## Jacob (Oct 21, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I really want a Togepi egg though



ill sell u one for 2500 tbt doe


----------



## Albuns (Oct 21, 2015)

Just need 70 more btb for a title color changer yaay~


----------



## Hatori (Oct 21, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> ill sell u one for 2500 tbt doe



_yo bruh _



u got any o' dem う collectibles tho


----------



## Jacob (Oct 21, 2015)

Hatori said:


> _yo bruh _
> 
> 
> 
> u got any o' dem う collectibles tho



I only have 1 left 

I have an extra teal one tho


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I really want a Togepi egg though



Then get me a popsicle XD


----------



## Hatori (Oct 21, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I only have 1 left
> 
> I have an extra teal one tho



Aw :[ Not planning on selling it yet or?

pink house I mean, sorry xD


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

Can someone sell me a popsicle or something?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 21, 2015)

Omigosh, Mimi you're too generous!! Thank you for the extra btb! ;w;


----------



## Hatori (Oct 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Omigosh, Mimi you're too generous!! Thank you for the extra btb! ;w;



Just want to say that I love the color of your title. :]


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

I really wish I could use badges 

_Five more posts...Five...help me out here peeps_


----------



## jiny (Oct 21, 2015)

Does anyone have a Togepi egg they want to sell? 1.2 k btb??


----------



## Albuns (Oct 21, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Just want to say that I love the color of your title. :]



Why thank you! ouo


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Does anyone have a Togepi egg they want to sell? 1.2 k btb??



Can I have 221 back real quick? I need to try a color change because I sold mine


----------



## jiny (Oct 21, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Can I have 221 back real quick? I need to try a color change because I sold mine



err okay


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> err okay



Thank you! (hopes this works)


----------



## jiny (Oct 21, 2015)

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> Thank you! (hopes this works)



Y-Your username... Did you change it back?!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 21, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I'll spare quoting you miharu cuz I'm on phone ;u; but I'll enter via posts since I don't have a Popsicle c:
> 
> Have a good nap!! =D


Ohh!~ So did you want me to make you a Quest Roster and subtract your pps from there? c: 



MissLily123 said:


> I would love to enter via posts as well!


Same question towards Aerate too! XD Would you like me to make you a Quest Roster so you could use pps for the entries? c:



Blackjack said:


> Happy Back To The Future Day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW PHONEEE!~ XD



naekoya said:


> I love my fluffy blanket <3
> Wrap myself into a burrito hehe


YESSS FLUFFY SOFT BLANKETS ARE THE BEST AHAHAH A<333



Sparro said:


> @AithyCou and @Miharu
> 
> Thanks, you guys! I have 103 already 0-0
> 
> ...


You are very welcome!!  And yup!! I just added you into the giveaway, also your Quest Roster is updated! c:



Alby-Kun said:


> Omigosh, Mimi you're too generous!! Thank you for the extra btb! ;w;


You are very welcome! > v<b Loving the new color! ;D


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 21, 2015)

That would work Miharu! C:

Also I'm in class rn living off 2 hrs of sleep ;u; kill me


----------



## Miharu (Oct 21, 2015)

Aerate said:


> That would work Miharu! C:
> 
> Also I'm in class rn living off 2 hrs of sleep ;u; kill me



Okay!~ I just created your Quest Roster so you can find that in the Quest Section in the spoiler called "Quest Contents"! You only had 110 pps so you were only able to redeem one entry XD There are many new quests that were added a few days ago, so feel free to check them out!~ You'll earn a lot of easy pps if you do them XD


----------



## jiny (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi Miharu!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 21, 2015)

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> Can someone sell me a popsicle or something?



c: I can make a deal with you.  For the right price.  Yes, I have a non-TP pop I can sell, and yes, I paid 200-300 for it last year.  I _will_ make a profit on it no matter what I do, if I decide to sell it.  And if I do decide to, it'll be after the big giveaway, since I used it for 2 entries.

Good evening !  I'm so tired and drained.  And missed another candy restock.  I'm tempted to trade some of my yellows for reds.  Anyone up for it?


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

ahh so full now >u<
I love food <3 hehe


----------



## jiny (Oct 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> ahh so full now >u<
> I love food <3 hehe



haha don't we all? <3


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> haha don't we all? <3



true.. but some just eat to survive xD


----------



## Llust (Oct 21, 2015)

naekoya said:


> true.. but some just eat to survive xD



ex: me ;v; i feel left out not being a foodie lol


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 21, 2015)

mimihime said:


> ex: me ;v; i feel left out not being a foodie lol



hii! aww it's ok ~ 
I just have certain types of food I love and stuff hehe ;3


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

I just screwed my profile up. Can somepeople help me with bells and stuff? I might need some for a username change


----------



## KiloPatches (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi, Miharu! Can I claim Quest#23? ^^

Sorry I haven't been around guys, I have had one hell of a week DX


----------



## jiny (Oct 21, 2015)

I changed my avi + sig again LOL


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I changed my avi + sig again LOL



-smacks head against wall-

You need some help


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello!

I'm back from soccer, it was a killer. I'm watching the Princess and the frog now 

Hey guess what, guys?

YOU GOTTA DIG
A LITTLE DEEPER

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> -smacks head against wall-
> 
> You need some help



I almost didn't realize you were Aithycou


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm back from soccer, it was a killer. I'm watching the Princess and the frog now
> 
> ...



Help meeeeeeeeeeeeee! I'm stuck in a loop now

I"M OUUUUUUUUT!


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 21, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I almost didn't realize you were Aithycou



Oh my lord, it IS Aithycou!


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Oh my lord, it IS Aithycou!



Yes! It's a loop! I need help getting out of it!


YES I"M OUT OF IT!


----------



## jiny (Oct 21, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Help meeeeeeeeeeeeee! I'm stuck in a loop now



Wait what how are you Aithycou AGAIN?!!?


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Wait what how are you Aithycou AGAIN?!!?



OK:

Justin changed it
And Kleerystle is dead


----------



## jiny (Oct 21, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> OK:
> 
> Justin changed it
> And Kleerystle is dead



Oh okay..


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 21, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> OK:
> 
> Justin changed it
> And Kleerystle is dead



Wait, your Aithycou again?!

Also, just got past the sad part in _The Princess and the Frog_

I think I died inside


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Wait, your Aithycou again?!
> 
> Also, just got past the sad part in _The Princess and the Frog_
> 
> I think I died inside



lol

I can enter raffles now!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> lol
> 
> I can enter raffles now!



I HELPED


----------



## jiny (Oct 22, 2015)

Finally I can take a shower.. Bye


----------



## aericell (Oct 22, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Finally I can take a shower.. Bye



have fun


----------



## Llust (Oct 22, 2015)

oh my goddd - i just got reunited with one of my internet friends from 2010 ❤ i literally screamed when i found out who it was - just..yeah >u<


----------



## jiny (Oct 22, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> have fun



lol I'm back

Ugh it's already 11:38 PM and I'm still awake.


----------



## aericell (Oct 22, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> lol I'm back
> 
> Ugh it's already 11:38 PM and I'm still awake.



you should sleep while you can still enjoy it lol, save the staying up late for high school


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm watching Lilo and Stitch 
My sister cried in the first 10 minutes XD


----------



## jiny (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I'm watching Lilo and Stitch
> My sister cried in the first 10 minutes XD



Lilo & Stitch was one of my favorite movies when I was little 
I loved to dance to the music


----------



## aericell (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I'm watching Lilo and Stitch
> My sister cried in the first 10 minutes XD



are you having a disney marathon or something?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> are you having a disney marathon or something?



I wish

I have to go to sleep afterwards.

Well, I never actually go to sleep, but you get the point.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

My contact fell off in the shower :/ I hate contacts so much


----------



## aericell (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> My contact fell off in the shower :/ I hate contacts so much



once I got home and tried to take my contacts off but turned out not to have one in my right eye so I was pretty much pulling on my actual eye for 5 minutes. so gross, don't even know how it could've gotten out

you shower with your contacts on?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> once I got home and tried to take my contacts off but turned out not to have one in my right eye so I was pretty much pulling on my actual eye for 5 minutes. so gross, don't even know how it could've gotten out
> 
> you shower with your contacts on?



That's happened to me

I shower with my contacts only after practice. Most of the time I don't even wear em. I'd rather be able to see in the shower anyway.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Should probably sleep now. G'night, guys and gals!


----------



## aericell (Oct 22, 2015)

night!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 22, 2015)

morning guys


----------



## aericell (Oct 22, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> morning guys



good morning!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 22, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> morning guys



Good morning!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aithycou said:


> lol
> 
> I can enter raffles now!



Awesome, that's wonderful!  I have a little ways to go before I can enter. *TYPES*


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 22, 2015)

Hello, everyone!

Tomorrow's my last day of school until half-term, and then I get a week off! Yaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 22, 2015)

Good morning everyone!  Still sick, so it's more like bad morning lol
How are y'all doing today? c:



SuperStar2361 said:


> Hello, everyone!
> 
> Tomorrow's my last day of school until half-term, and then I get a week off! Yaaaaaaaaaay!



Lucky!


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 22, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Hello, everyone!
> 
> Tomorrow's my last day of school until half-term, and then I get a week off! Yaaaaaaaaaay!


SAMEEEEEEEEE *w* SO HAPPY.

How is everyone?


----------



## himeki (Oct 22, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Hello, everyone!
> 
> Tomorrow's my last day of school until half-term, and then I get a week off! Yaaaaaaaaaay!



SAEM IM SO HAPPY


----------



## Hatori (Oct 22, 2015)

Morning/afternoon/night, everyone!

Sucks to hear you are sick, Lucanosa :[ I'm afraid of getting a sore throat before my presentation tomorrow OTL


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 22, 2015)

ems said:


> SAMEEEEEEEEE *w* SO HAPPY.
> 
> How is everyone?



Tbh horrible xD
But sleep will help



Hatori said:


> Morning/afternoon/night, everyone!
> 
> Sucks to hear you are sick, Lucanosa :[ I'm afraid of getting a sore throat before my presentation tomorrow OTL



start popping those cough drops!!!


----------



## Hatori (Oct 22, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> start popping those cough drops!!!



I've got a bag full of 'em right next to me x'D


I'll try to take extra care of myself ;-;


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 22, 2015)

Good morning >u <


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 22, 2015)

ems said:


> SAMEEEEEEEEE *w* SO HAPPY.
> 
> How is everyone?



I'm doing great! I just found out from Frobert that Merry is thinking of leaving! 

nOW I CAN FINALLY GET MELBA YESSSSSSSSSS

How are you?


----------



## himeki (Oct 22, 2015)

omg
i just realised the only things ive bought for this cosplay are the wig, the hairband and false lashes.


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 22, 2015)

Checking in from school.

My first 3D prints turned out horribly lol. The print didn't stay on the frame, and when I came to collect it, it was just a pile of plastic string XD

I am gonna try again, and if I am successful, I can move on to other designs


----------



## Miharu (Oct 22, 2015)

Morning guys! (≧∇≦)b I hope you guys are doing great! I am currently at work and won't be able to update entries or your quest rosters until I get home c: I will be checking past posts when I am home (●?ϖ`●)


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning guys! (≧∇≦)b I hope you guys are doing great! I am currently at work and won't be able to update entries or your quest rosters until I get home c: I will be checking past posts when I am home (●?ϖ`●)



Hey miharu :3, How is your day going?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 22, 2015)

One more daaaay.... Also, hello!


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> One more daaaay.... Also, hello!



Hi Alby! How are you?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 22, 2015)

ems said:


> Hi Alby! How are you?



Hiya Ems, I'm pretty tired right now, what about you? xD
I noticed you changed your name. It sounds much better than EnglishTrash! Cx


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hiya Ems, I'm pretty tired right now, what about you? xD
> I noticed you changed your name. It sounds much better than EnglishTrash! Cx



Yeah it does  And I'm good thanks, looking forwards to finishing school tommorow


----------



## Albuns (Oct 22, 2015)

ems said:


> Yeah it does  And I'm good thanks, looking forwards to finishing school tommorow



O: You're graduating tomorrow?


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> O: You're graduating tomorrow?



nah, ages until that happens xD i mean i'm having a week's holiday from school and tommorow is my last day


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 22, 2015)

Hey guys ;u; what's up? c:


----------



## Albuns (Oct 22, 2015)

ems said:


> nah, ages until that happens xD i mean i'm having a week's holiday from school and tommorow is my last day



Ooh~ lucky. ;u;


----------



## aericell (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi everyone~~ lunch time @ school rn and I am super bored


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 22, 2015)

Hatori said:


> I've got a bag full of 'em right next to me x'D
> 
> 
> I'll try to take extra care of myself ;-;



what flavor? ;w;

and please do!  we don't need more popsicle fever running around again on here



Miharu said:


> Morning guys! (≧∇≦)b I hope you guys are doing great! I am currently at work and won't be able to update entries or your quest rosters until I get home c: I will be checking past posts when I am home (●?ϖ`●)



Good morning/afternoon!
:3 Almost at another 100 pps which means more entries!  woo!



Aerate said:


> Hey guys ;u; what's up? c:



Hey!!  Not much, wbu?



happinessdelight said:


> Hi everyone~~ lunch time @ school rn and I am super bored



XD I'm tired


anyone have any red/green candy for sale?


----------



## oswaldies (Oct 22, 2015)

Hello again @-@


----------



## himeki (Oct 22, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Hello again @-@



I thought you left?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Hello again @-@



Hi! How are you?


----------



## oswaldies (Oct 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I thought you left?


Eh T~T


Sparro said:


> Hi! How are you?


I'm doing okay, you? @-@


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Eh T~T
> 
> I'm doing okay, you? @-@



Pretty crap. Thanks, PE.

Just finished a game called Life is Strange. Damn, that game is intense 0-0

How's your day goin'?


----------



## oswaldies (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Pretty crap. Thanks, PE.
> 
> Just finished a game called Life is Strange. Damn, that game is intense 0-0
> 
> How's your day goin'?



I know that game but I've never tried it out, my brother enjoys it.

Also it's okay guess @-@


----------



## Albuns (Oct 22, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Hello again @-@



Hellu again~


----------



## Hatori (Oct 22, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> what flavor? ;w;
> 
> and please do!  we don't need more popsicle fever running around again on here



Assorted Citrus! (Lemon, Orange, and Grapefruit) xD

I will, thank you ^^ and you too! I hate being ill


----------



## Albuns (Oct 22, 2015)

Wow, TERA changed a lot since I was last on... I feel it got a whole lot laggier as well. xD


----------



## himeki (Oct 22, 2015)

HAHAHAH YES NO PE TOMORROW :>

- - - Post Merge - - -

Alby, Dragomon is now open to everyone :v


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> HAHAHAH YES NO PE TOMORROW :>
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Alby, Dragomon is now open to everyone :v



I don't have school tomorrow


----------



## himeki (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I don't have school tomorrow



Ah, it was meant to be our last day of term but...
so my sister needs to go to the opticains, and since mom would be picking us up she was like "evvie wanna go *** around town whilst were at the opticians?"

so yeah
i go home at lunch


----------



## Albuns (Oct 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> HAHAHAH YES NO PE TOMORROW :>
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Alby, Dragomon is now open to everyone :v



Yep, but only for a bit. I heard they were going to do a server wipe soon


----------



## himeki (Oct 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Yep, but only for a bit. I heard they were going to do a server wipe soon



damn :/


----------



## Albuns (Oct 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> damn :/



Ya, at least you'll have some prior knowledge when it's out of close beta though.


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

I had the wierdest dream this morning:

So, I was on the bus. My bus driver dropped me off at the hospital. Life flight just landed. There was a couple that drove to the hospital. The mas calmly said: "I have gunshot wounds" I was in there as if I was a ghost. The wounds looked my cats bite that she cot back in March. Then Life Flight brought in the person on the helicopter and the couple moved to another room. Then I woke up.

Then 5 minutes later my mom came and tried to wake me up when I was trying to sleep. (I thought is was like 3:00 AM, but nope, it was 6:00 AM)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 22, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I had the wierdest dream this morning:
> 
> So, I was on the bus. My bus driver dropped me off at the hospital. Life flight just landed. There was a couple that drove to the hospital. The mas calmly said: "I have gunshot wounds" I was in there as if I was a ghost. The wounds looked my cats bite that she cot back in March. Then Life Flight brought in the person on the helicopter and the couple moved to another room. Then I woke up.
> 
> Then 5 minutes later my mom came and tried to wake me up when I was trying to sleep. (I thought is was like 3:00 AM, but nope, it was 6:00 AM)



YOUR BACK WHAT HAPPENED


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> YOUR BACK WHAT HAPPENED



Mouse pad issues


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 22, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Mouse pad issues



You got any foxpenguins for sale?


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> You got any foxpenguins for sale?



Let me see what I have...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 22, 2015)

Yo guys, finally back from school


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 22, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Let me see what I have...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I don't have school tomorrow



Aww, lucky!  I have school tomorrow, but at least it's gonna be Pizza Day (where we get like pizzas from Mazzio's or something and get to sit wherever we want during lunch) at my school on Friday.


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


>


----------



## himeki (Oct 22, 2015)

I have a yellow candy if anyone wants to buy it!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I have a yellow candy if anyone wants to buy it!



How much?


----------



## himeki (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> How much?



Idk, whats the guide rate?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Idk, whats the guide rate?



I am officially confused.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I am officially confused.



I think she means going rate. xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I think she means going rate. xD



I'm still confused. I don't check the shop...at all. Idek what going rate is


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I'm still confused. I don't check the shop...at all. Idek what going rate is



It's 20-50 TBTB


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 22, 2015)

Aithycou said:


>


----------



## himeki (Oct 22, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> It's 20-50 TBTB



um no



			
				the guide said:
			
		

> yellow .  candy - price in the shop - 19 BTB (2013)/39 BTB (2014)/59 BTB (2015) - recent market price : 60-100 BTB


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> um no



I'll negotiate

59


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> um no



Do you thik I saw that. 

I only saw the old one


----------



## himeki (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I'll negotiate
> 
> 59



sorry, I go by the rate of the guide :/


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


>


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> sorry, I go by the rate of the guide :/



Alright fine then

60


----------



## himeki (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Alright fine then
> 
> 60



70, and it's yours.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> 70, and it's yours.



65! I need _SOME_ BTB, I'm already low on it.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm bored...if anyone else is bored, clap your hands. *claps*


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 22, 2015)

Aithycou said:


>


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I'm bored...if anyone else is bored, clap your hands.



CLAP CLAP


----------



## himeki (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> 65! I need _SOME_ BTB, I'm already low on it.



you're pretty much offering me the lowest price .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


>



Please don't spam with image only responses.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> you're pretty much offering me the lowest price .-.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Fins ;-; 69


----------



## Albuns (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Fins ;-; 69



Huehuehue... what a nice offer.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> you're pretty much offering me the lowest price .-.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


>



Emi, please stop.


----------



## himeki (Oct 22, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


>



It's actually against the rules on TP


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Huehuehue... what a nice offer.



Shhhhhhhh just let it happen


----------



## himeki (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Fins ;-; 69



70 is the lowest I will go.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> It's actually against the rules on TP



shhhh....


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> 70 is the lowest I will go



But why?! ITS THE PERFECT OFFER

Alright, I'm out.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 22, 2015)

Yeah emi please dont do that


----------



## jiny (Oct 22, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> shhhh....



I guess you want to get kicked off TP


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 22, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Yeah emi please dont do that



Fine. i'm not even a member tho...?


----------



## himeki (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> But why?! ITS THE PERFECT OFFER
> 
> Alright, I'm out.



Ok


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 22, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I guess you want to get kicked off TP



I'm only here because there is nothing else to do. I would make a new The Bell Tree Games.


----------



## jiny (Oct 22, 2015)

Anyways, I got back from an amazing field trip <3

It was so much fun, but they made us the nae nae


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Ok



67.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> Anyways, I got back from an amazing field trip <3
> 
> It was so much fun, but they made us the nae nae



Oh god....


----------



## jiny (Oct 22, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> 67.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I know right


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


>








I can't make foxpenguins at the moment emi


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I have a yellow candy if anyone wants to buy it!



ooo might snag it for 70 but I don't know yet.



Dawnpiplup said:


> I'm bored...if anyone else is bored, clap your hands. *claps*



*CLAP CLAP*



Aithycou said:


> I can't make foxpenguins at the moment emi



Are your fruits for sale? o:  I gotta collect more fruit now that I have 23 candies total xD


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

This is as good as it's getting

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> ooo might snag it for 70 but I don't know yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wanna trade?

I am selling them actually


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 22, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> This is as good as it's getting
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



XD is that a foxpenguin!?

And hmmm well what were you thinking?


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD is that a foxpenguin!?
> 
> And hmmm well what were you thinking?



Make a deal. Cherry goes for 300-500 unless you want to trade for it


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 22, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Make a deal. Cherry goes for 300-500 unless you want to trade for it



15 TBT per pear, 30 TBT per orange, and for cherry what's the date on it?


----------



## N e s s (Oct 22, 2015)

Lol, foxpenguins?


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> 15 TBT per pear, 30 TBT per orange, and for cherry what's the date on it?



Cherry is 10-10-15

And acceoted for pears and orange


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 22, 2015)

I 3D printed my first object!



Spoiler: If any of you are familiar with Borderlands :)



I didn't make the model, but it is awesome!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 22, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Cherry is 10-10-15
> 
> And acceoted for pears and orange



sent 60 tbt for two oranges~


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> sent 60 tbt for two oranges~



Oranges are sent!


----------



## jiny (Oct 22, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I 3D printed my first object!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your fingers are long LOL


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 22, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Your fingers are long LOL



Haha! Yeah, probably 'cause i'm irish


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 22, 2015)

Can I join team Popsicle?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 22, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Oranges are sent!



Thank you!  UGH I'm at 16 oranges and 12 pears.... seriously need to stop buying them



Blackjack said:


> Haha! Yeah, probably 'cause i'm irish



I'm irish/scottish/welsh, yet no long fingers
ILLUMINATI CONFIRMED


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Thank you!  UGH I'm at 16 oranges and 12 pears.... seriously need to stop buying them
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm irish and scottish. Don't know if my fingers are long


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm Indian. Pure Indian. No long fingers


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm American and Vietnamese, and I have long fingers too....XD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 22, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I'm American and Vietnamese, and I have long fingers too....XD



xD I don't think there's a pattern to long or short fingers
it seems really random


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 22, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> xD I don't think there's a pattern to long or short fingers
> it seems really random



Lol yeah  Anyone here read Harry Potter or watched the movie? P.S: Emma Watson is awesome and beautiful.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 22, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Lol yeah  Anyone here read Harry Potter or watched the movie? P.S: Emma Watson is awesome and beautiful.



o: Thank you for the random TBT gift x]  I can't wait till Halloween when I'm gonna gift all my friends tricks (fruit collectibles or 1 TBT) and treats (candy collectibles)
And yes!!!  I seen all of the movies, and I'm gonna read the books soon.  I love it a lot!  I'm kinda disappointed the author stopped making them though.  They could've lived longer...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 22, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> o: Thank you for the random TBT gift x]  I can't wait till Halloween when I'm gonna gift all my friends tricks (fruit collectibles or 1 TBT) and treats (candy collectibles)
> And yes!!!  I seen all of the movies, and I'm gonna read the books soon.  I love it a lot!  I'm kinda disappointed the author stopped making them though.  They could've lived longer...



Lol no prob dude, you're welcome.  And that seems fun to do on Halloween! I love Harry Potter too, I've read all of the books except the last one, I'm going to read the last one right after I'm finished with a library book.  I've seen some of the movies, like the Prisoner of Azkaban and some others, not all of them though. And I agree with you, they could've lasted longer. I'm gonna go shower rn, I'll brb.


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Lol yeah  Anyone here read Harry Potter or watched the movie? P.S: Emma Watson is awesome and beautiful.



I'm readign the sixth and have watche 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, and 6


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 22, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Lol no prob dude, you're welcome.  And that seems fun to do on Halloween! I love Harry Potter too, I've read all of the books except the last one, I'm going to read the last one right after I'm finished with a library book.  I've seen some of the movies, like the Prisoner of Azkaban and some others, not all of them though. And I agree with you, they could've lasted longer. I'm gonna go shower rn, I'll brb.



Yeah, I wonder if they'll pick up the series again or make a second series.
And okay!  Cya! 



Aithycou said:


> I'm readign the sixth and have watche 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, and 6



Are the books better than the movies?


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 22, 2015)

hey guys! what's new with everyone o w o


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hey guys! what's new with everyone o w o



Nothing much. You? Ja-Naekoya?


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Nothing much. You? Ja-Naekoya?



Ja? lmao 
not much either ~
just browsing around, but pretty quiet these days on TBT hehe =w=


----------



## Albuns (Oct 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hey guys! what's new with everyone o w o



Just staying locked up in my room to avoid mom. She asks too many questions and plays her music too loud. xD


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 22, 2015)

Yo guys I'm back~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> Yeah, I wonder if they'll pick up the series again or make a second series.
> And okay!  Cya!
> 
> 
> ...



I think the books are better than the movies, but then again I haven't watched most of the movies XD. I asked the same question to one of my friends, and she said the book is way better than the movie, in her opinion.

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> hey guys! what's new with everyone o w o



Hi, naekoya!  Nothing much for me, really.


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Just staying locked up in my room to avoid mom. She asks too many questions and plays her music too loud. xD



oh haha that's so funny ~
asian moms xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Ja? lmao
> not much either ~
> just browsing around, but pretty quiet these days on TBT hehe =w=



I was gonna say Jane

Yeah, TBT has calmed down. Thanks, school. ;-;


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 22, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Yo guys I'm back~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hi, naekoya!  Nothing much for me, really.



Ah I see ~
yeah seem like a chill night today for everyone hehe


----------



## Albuns (Oct 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh haha that's so funny ~
> asian moms xD



Hehe, is your mom like this?


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hehe, is your mom like this?



well minus the loud music part.. but yes she tends to come in my room or 
like yell across the room for me to ask me a simple question and I'm like really @__@
LOL


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> well minus the loud music part.. but yes she tends to come in my room or
> like yell across the room for me to ask me a simple question and I'm like really @__@
> LOL



I'm just imagining

Mother: "HEY JANE!"

You: "WHAT?"

Mother: "HOW WAS YOUR DAY?!"

That's awesome
What a mom


----------



## Llust (Oct 22, 2015)

eughh..got knocked out with a lacrosse stick in gym class for the second time this year due to being distracted by a cat ;v; idk why but i can just sit in the same spot fr hours while staring at a cat and id be entertained the whole time. i have the attention span of a kid e.o


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

mimihime said:


> eughh..got knocked out with a lacrosse stick in gym class for the second time this year due to being distracted by a cat ;v; idk why but i can just sit in the same spot fr hours while staring at a cat and id be entertained the whole time. i have the attention span of a kid e.o



Ouch! Are you okay?

Cats are cool.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mimihime said:


> im fine ^^ although theres this irritating bruise on my forehead that ill be stuck with for a couple of weeks haha



Get well soon! 

Bruises suck. There's one on my knee that makes my knee feel like it's burning


----------



## Llust (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Ouch! Are you okay?
> 
> Cats are cool.



im fine ^^ although theres this irritating bruise on my forehead that ill be stuck with for a couple of weeks haha


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I'm just imagining
> 
> Mother: "HEY JANE!"
> 
> ...



HAHAH! yeah something like that.. or it's like "hey, can you go get me something downstairs" omg xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

Stahp glitching TBT


----------



## Llust (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Get well soon!
> 
> Bruises suck. There's one on my knee that makes my knee feel like it's burning


aw, where did the bruise come from?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

mimihime said:


> aw, where did the bruise come from?



Soccer, like normal. Something from yesterday's practice.

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> HAHAH! yeah something like that.. or it's like "hey, can you go get me something downstairs" omg xD



Oh my god, I know the feeling.
Sometimes my mom wakes me up at 4 AM to grab some milk from the downstairs fridge.....
In the garage..
Without letting me put something a shirt on, so I'm walking down into the cold garage at 4AM and it's cooooooold;-;
I dislike it.


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Soccer, like normal. Something from yesterday's practice.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



eeek! that's crazy... o__o
why couldn't she just wait till it was later on the day or something LOL
moms man.. they are something else xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> eeek! that's crazy... o__o
> why couldn't she just wait till it was later on the day or something LOL
> moms man.. they are something else xD


It's understandable with her, she has to go to work at 5:30 AM.

Nothing is two bad.....until she tells me I can take two trips.

She doesn't understand the pain.....
The torture......
To bring it all back at once is to bring glory!
...sorry


----------



## jiny (Oct 22, 2015)

My mom isn't bad


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> It's understandable with her, she has to go to work at 5:30 AM.
> 
> Nothing is two bad.....until she tells me I can take two trips.
> 
> ...



Lmao!!! oh geez.. bummer 
yeah this is why I prefer a single story house or something x3
I don't do well with stairs in general haha


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Lmao!!! oh geez.. bummer
> yeah this is why I prefer a single story house or something x3
> I don't do well with stairs in general haha



Imagine living in a house with twelve you have to scale like 5 times a day

No wonder why my legs are so strong! XD


----------



## Llust (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Soccer, like normal. Something from yesterday's practice.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



holy sht ;v; im already freezing by the time i leave the comfort of my bed. wrap a blanket around yourself next time and heck, just wear it everywhere around the house


----------



## jiny (Oct 22, 2015)

I just bought a swirl yay!!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

mimihime said:


> holy sht ;v; im already freezing by the time i leave the comfort of my bed. wrap a blanket around yourself next time and heck, just wear it everywhere around the house



I'll slip
My legs may be long but so is my blanket ;-;


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 22, 2015)

So....what are you guys being for haloween a Popsicle? XD


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Imagine living in a house with twelve you have to scale like 5 times a day
> 
> No wonder why my legs are so strong! XD



good work if you see it that way yea 
hahah! goodness ~


----------



## Llust (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I'll slip
> My legs may be long but so is my blanket ;-;



oh. get longer legs then? idk ;n;


----------



## jiny (Oct 22, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> So....what are you guys being for haloween a Popsicle? XD



yeah

I'll probably be someone from monster high or idk.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

mimihime said:


> oh. get longer legs then? idk ;n;



My only blanket is a 6"0 feet comforter, I'm only 5"8 ;-;


----------



## Llust (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> My only blanket is a 6"0 feet comforter, I'm only 5"8 ;-;



dang, just a few inches away
id love to walk around feeling tall for a day haha. im like a foot shorter than a majority of the people in my grade and i get trampled everywhere so easily. OTL


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> My only blanket is a 6"0 feet comforter, I'm only 5"8 ;-;



that's why you just wear onesies like me!! >w<






 (this is not me btw.. just random google image) LOL


----------



## aericell (Oct 22, 2015)

mimihime said:


> dang, just a few inches away
> id love to walk around feeling tall for a day haha. im like a foot shorter than a majority of the people in my grade and i get trampled everywhere so easily. OTL



omg i feel u


----------



## Llust (Oct 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> that's why you just wear onesies like me!! >w<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oH MY GOD I HAVE THAT ONESIE <3
its like really big on me though but i still wear it. just looks like im a pikachu shedding skin


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

mimihime said:


> dang, just a few inches away
> id love to walk around feeling tall for a day haha. im like a foot shorter than a majority of the people in my grade and i get trampled everywhere so easily. OTL



Look at the bright side! More candy on Halloween, just tell everyone you're 9.

I'm 3rd tallest in most of my classes. In one class I'm 2nd 
The tallest kid is like 5"12 I swear


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 22, 2015)

mimihime said:


> oH MY GOD I HAVE THAT ONESIE <3
> its like really big on me though but i still wear it. just looks like im a pikachu shedding skin



Haha I feel you on that ~
I have a Korilakkuma one >//<
I'm only like 5'3 myself too and it is big on me as well
but it's so warm and fuzzy <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> that's why you just wear onesies like me!! >w<
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only good onsies here in BC comes from the get market, which is closed :/


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> The only good onsies here in BC comes from the get market, which is closed :/



I ordered mine from Amazon xD
got to me pretty quick and it's really good quality too 
directly from Japan ~


----------



## Llust (Oct 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I ordered mine from Amazon xD
> got to me pretty quick and it's really good quality too
> directly from Japan ~



im surprised it actually came in good quality. i bought a tokyo ghoul hoodie off amazon and the preview image gave it a silky & soft looking texture. when i actually got it, the fabric looked completely different and it was so rough >.<


----------



## Miharu (Oct 22, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Hi, Miharu! Can I claim Quest#23? ^^
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around guys, I have had one hell of a week DX


KILOOO!~~~ <3 Of course!! I just updated your Quest Roster!! c: And oh gosh!! I hope you get more free time soon!!



ems said:


> Hey miharu :3, How is your day going?


HI EMS!~ >//v/< My day is going great!! Just got off work so I'm happyyy ahahaha XD



Fantasyrick said:


> Can I join team Popsicle?


Of course!! Welcome back to TP!! c: 



mimihime said:


> holy sht ;v; im already freezing by the time i leave the comfort of my bed. wrap a blanket around yourself next time and heck, just wear it everywhere around the house


OMGG UMARUUU YESS AHAHAHA I have her blanket coming in <333 She's my next in line to cosplay ahahaha and her jacket/blanket is made out of fleece so it's going to be great for wearing in winter as well (even out of cosplay! <3 ) 



Sugarella said:


> I just bought a swirl yay!!


Congrats!!! D How much did you buy it for? x]


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I ordered mine from Amazon xD
> got to me pretty quick and it's really good quality too
> directly from Japan ~



I don't even have the Priceline of amazon, I'm not allowed ;-;

I used to have a Pikachu onesie when I was 5 that I wore on TBT. Wonder where it went..we probably donated it.


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 22, 2015)

mimihime said:


> im surprised it actually came in good quality. i bought a tokyo ghoul hoodie off amazon and the preview image gave it a silky & soft looking texture. when i actually got it, the fabric looked completely different and it was so rough >.<



Ooh.. sorry to hear that D:
were you able to return it or just kept it? 
yeah usually I always go read the sellers info or reviews before I make any final purchases

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> I don't even have the Priceline of amazon, I'm not allowed ;-;
> 
> I used to have a Pikachu onesie when I was 5 that I wore on TBT. Wonder where it went..we probably donated it.



aww how cute ~
yeah I was debating on a pikachu one, but it's so common around
that I just went with the Korilakkuma one cause it's my fav character c:


----------



## Llust (Oct 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Ooh.. sorry to hear that D:
> were you able to return it or just kept it?
> yeah usually I always go read the sellers info or reviews before I make any final purchases



im not sure if i could return it, but i sent a pic to my friend complaining about it and he was actually in love with the hoodie (its designed for girls though - he just doesnt know. shh) so i ended up giving it to him as an early christmas gift ^^;


----------



## Miharu (Oct 22, 2015)

Waiting for dinner to be prepareddd <333 Can't wait to eat ahaha!~ What are you guys all up to? c:


----------



## jiny (Oct 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Waiting for dinner to be prepareddd <333 Can't wait to eat ahaha!~ What are you guys all up to? c:



Nothing much I was planning to take a shower. And I went to an amazing field trip and made some friends because of it! c:


----------



## Miharu (Oct 22, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Nothing much I was planning to take a shower. And I went to an amazing field trip and made some friends because of it! c:



Ohh!! Have a nice shower!! x] Showers are always so refreshing ahahahaha!! I always get lost in thought in there though xD Especially when it's warm ahaha!

OHH!! That's great to hear!! Glad you had fun on your field trip!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 22, 2015)

mimihime said:


> im not sure if i could return it, but i sent a pic to my friend complaining about it and he was actually in love with the hoodie (its designed for girls though - he just doesnt know. shh) so i ended up giving it to him as an early christmas gift ^^;



aww ~ haha 
that's very nice of you.. and oh yeah honestly they should've been like it's unisex hoodie ;D


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Waiting for dinner to be prepareddd <333 Can't wait to eat ahaha!~ What are you guys all up to? c:



Nothing much, just looking forward to sleeping this weekend 

Also I 3D printed a little Keychain with the logo from Borderlands 2


----------



## Miharu (Oct 22, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Nothing much, just looking forward to sleeping this weekend
> 
> Also I 3D printed a little Keychain with the logo from Borderlands 2



Yesss sleep is always nicee ; v; 

OHH I SAW!! Great job! XD I never played Borderlands though ahaha


----------



## Llust (Oct 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Waiting for dinner to be prepareddd <333 Can't wait to eat ahaha!~ What are you guys all up to? c:



procrastinating .v.; 
other than that, ive been working on a visual novel >u< almost halfway done with programming it but the main issue i have is i cant really draw, so theres nothing for the character appearances and backgrounds yet. still looking around for people doing it for free or of little charge - but i feel like ill have to start paying loads of tbt eventually


----------



## Miharu (Oct 22, 2015)

mimihime said:


> procrastinating .v.;
> other than that, ive been working on a visual novel >u< almost halfway done with programming it but the main issue i have is i cant really draw, so theres nothing for the character appearances and backgrounds yet. still looking around for people doing it for free or of little charge - but i feel like ill have to start paying loads of tbt eventually



OHH Good luck with your visual novel!! >//v/< Ahh that sounds so fun!! Hahaha I hope you find some people who'll draw for you! What's the story about? c:


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

Hey, Miharu! 

What's cookin'?


----------



## Hatori (Oct 22, 2015)

mimihime said:


> procrastinating .v.;
> other than that, ive been working on a visual novel >u< almost halfway done with programming it but the main issue i have is i cant really draw, so theres nothing for the character appearances and backgrounds yet. still looking around for people doing it for free or of little charge - but i feel like ill have to start paying loads of tbt eventually



This sounds awesome! My friends and I want to make a visual novel some day but we'll probably work on websites and such soon ^^ Best of luck to you! :]


----------



## Miharu (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Hey, Miharu!
> 
> What's cookin'?



Hey Sparro! How you doing?  And some yummy Ribs!~ Hahaha XD Ribs, rice, and another side dish!! It smells so good! :')


----------



## Albuns (Oct 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Waiting for dinner to be prepareddd <333 Can't wait to eat ahaha!~ What are you guys all up to? c:



Mimii~!! Hellu, watcha having? owo I'm just sitting here contemplating whether or not I should do homework tonight or just do it in school tomorrow. xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hey Sparro! How you doing?  And some yummy Ribs!~ Hahaha XD Ribs, rice, and another side dish!! It smells so good! :')



I'm okay, tired. You?

Mmm, ribs.....winshaaaaaaa
Winsha is from a book XD

I had roti with dayhee, the usual. It was good 

I just realized that I've been here for like a week and I'm past 140 posts XD


----------



## N e s s (Oct 22, 2015)

HEY TEAM POPSICLE!

I have a giveaway for 100 Tbt at Tbt marketplace and it closes in 2 hours, get there quick!


----------



## jiny (Oct 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohh!! Have a nice shower!! x] Showers are always so refreshing ahahahaha!! I always get lost in thought in there though xD Especially when it's warm ahaha!
> 
> OHH!! That's great to hear!! Glad you had fun on your field trip!



Haha that's me too xD I always get distracted and stay in there for more than 20 minutes!!


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

I just shaved my legs. It feels greaaaaaat


----------



## jiny (Oct 22, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I just shaved my legs. It feels greaaaaaat



I wish I could shave mine. 
Did you cut yourself


----------



## Miharu (Oct 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Mimii~!! Hellu, watcha having? owo I'm just sitting here contemplating whether or not I should do homework tonight or just do it in school tomorrow. xD


Just had some yummy ribs, rice, and corn! <3 It was delicious ahahha I'm full! XD And omg LOL PROCRASTINATION TO THE MAX AHAHAH I used to do my homework early in the morning during school ahahaha xD 



Sparro said:


> I'm okay, tired. You?
> 
> Mmm, ribs.....winshaaaaaaa
> Winsha is from a book XD
> ...


YESSSSSS Ribs are so yummyyy ahaha and nicee!!!

OHHH CONGRATS AHAHA!~ It's not hard to past 100 posts here XD Bwuahaha!~



TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> HEY TEAM POPSICLE!
> 
> I have a giveaway for 100 Tbt at Tbt marketplace and it closes in 2 hours, get there quick!


AYEEE!~ Thanks for letting us know!! I'll check it out soon! 



Sugarella said:


> Haha that's me too xD I always get distracted and stay in there for more than 20 minutes!!


LOL IKR?? Or when it's too cold to get out, you just stand there and sit in the hot water ahahaha it's so nice XD



Aithycou said:


> I just shaved my legs. It feels greaaaaaat


NICEEEE XDD Hahaha


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I wish I could shave mine.
> Did you cut yourself



No. If you use shaving cream and a soft razer, it's quite peaceful


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> No. If you use shaving cream and a soft razer, it's quite peaceful



I need to start shaving my face XD 13 and the beards already starting


----------



## Albuns (Oct 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Just had some yummy ribs, rice, and corn! <3 It was delicious ahahha I'm full! XD And omg LOL PROCRASTINATION TO THE MAX AHAHAH I used to do my homework early in the morning during school ahahaha xD
> 
> 
> YESSSSSS Ribs are so yummyyy ahaha and nicee!!!
> ...



Oh gosh, you're making my mouth water... XD
Ehehe, It's such a bad habit, but I just can't help iiiit~


----------



## Miharu (Oct 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Oh gosh, you're making my mouth water... XD
> Ehehe, It's such a bad habit, but I just can't help iiiit~



Ahahaha!! Go get some food! XD


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 22, 2015)

Hey guys! Good evening how's everyone keeping up?


----------



## cinny (Oct 22, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Hey guys! Good evening how's everyone keeping up?



hellos!! <3
I'm alright, just waiting for dinner... just watching running man atm. 
hbu? :')


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 22, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I think the books are better than the movies, but then again I haven't watched most of the movies XD. I asked the same question to one of my friends, and she said the book is way better than the movie, in her opinion.



I'll definitely get the books then! 



Sugarella said:


> I just bought a swirl yay!!



Awesome!  I still need to get one e.e



Fantasyrick said:


> So....what are you guys being for haloween a Popsicle? XD



Nope!  Grim reaper ;D



Miharu said:


> Waiting for dinner to be prepareddd <333 Can't wait to eat ahaha!~ What are you guys all up to? c:



Netflix and procrastination, as usual.



Sparro said:


> I need to start shaving my face XD 13 and the beards already starting



 already got a beard and I just turned 16 hahah~


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 22, 2015)

cinny said:


> hellos!! <3
> I'm alright, just waiting for dinner... just watching running man atm.
> hbu? :')



I'm laying in my bed listening to kpop 
Haha it's the best stress reliever

Aaaah!!! I just realized I got over 2k posts! I didn't even notice!!!!


----------



## Jacob (Oct 22, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Hey guys! Good evening how's everyone keeping up?



A little better than I thought i would


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> I'm laying in my bed listening to kpop
> Haha it's the best stress reliever
> 
> Aaaah!!! I just realized I got over 2k posts! I didn't even notice!!!!



lol :3

You are well 313 posts past it


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 22, 2015)

Buddy said:


> A little better than I thought i would


That's good to hear!


Aithycou said:


> lol :3
> 
> You are well 313 posts past it


I know! I cannot believe I didn't notice until now!


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> That's good to hear!
> 
> I know! I cannot believe I didn't notice until now!



I have a few hundred more until 5,000 posts


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 22, 2015)

hey everyone, long time no see 
i finnished my art board!! sorry i havent been active in a while, ive been nonstop painting for the past 2 weeks lol
thats what you get when you try cram half a years work into 3 weeks 

how has everyone been??


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> hey everyone, long time no see
> i finnished my art board!! sorry i havent been active in a while, ive been nonstop painting for the past 2 weeks lol
> thats what you get when you try cram half a years work into 3 weeks
> 
> how has everyone been??



Awesome. I'm not missing anything I think in school, which is a total score


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I have a few hundred more until 5,000 posts



How long so you think it'll take to get to 15 000? XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> hey everyone, long time no see
> i finnished my art board!! sorry i havent been active in a while, ive been nonstop painting for the past 2 weeks lol
> thats what you get when you try cram half a years work into 3 weeks
> 
> how has everyone been??


Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!
I can't even
Half a year... In three weeks.....


I'm okay, you?


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

YEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! SCORE +1 MORE MEEEEEEEE! STRAIGHT A'S ALL TERM! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoOOOOOOO

this is beautiful :')


----------



## Miharu (Oct 22, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Hey guys! Good evening how's everyone keeping up?


HEYYYY!~ I'm doing good!~ Just might take a nap soon since work always tires me out ahahah!! How about you? D



cinny said:


> hellos!! <3
> I'm alright, just waiting for dinner... just watching running man atm.
> hbu? :')


Ohhh what will you be having for dinner? 



Lucanosa said:


> Netflix and procrastination, as usual.


What are you watching on Netflix? x] 



Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> I'm laying in my bed listening to kpop
> Haha it's the best stress reliever
> 
> Aaaah!!! I just realized I got over 2k posts! I didn't even notice!!!!


CONGRATS ON OVER 2k POSTS!! Hahaha XD



gravyplz said:


> hey everyone, long time no see
> i finnished my art board!! sorry i havent been active in a while, ive been nonstop painting for the past 2 weeks lol
> thats what you get when you try cram half a years work into 3 weeks
> 
> how has everyone been??


GRAVYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY <3333 HOW HAVE YOU BEEN!!!! And omg!! You should definitely post your finished art or progress here!! I would love to see it!! >//v//< 

I've been great!! We missed you!! ; v ;


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 22, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Awesome. I'm not missing anything I think in school, which is a total score



thats good lol, yea i havent missed anything either, this assignment is worth 12 credits, which means ive reached 50 excellence credits meaning an all over excellence endorsement, that means i (potentially) get a 2000 dollar scholarship ^.^


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> thats good lol, yea i havent missed anything either, this assignment is worth 12 credits, which means ive reached 50 excellence credits meaning an all over excellence endorsement, that means i (potentially) get a 2000 dollar scholarship ^.^



I'm not that far. But I have all a's


----------



## Llust (Oct 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH Good luck with your visual novel!! >//v/< Ahh that sounds so fun!! Hahaha I hope you find some people who'll draw for you! What's the story about? c:



ah, thanks c: the plot seems a bit generic to be tbh, so i'll be making some changes to it during the process of programming and such - and my apologies if anything sounds confusing. basically, it starts off with a transfer student on her first day of school at japan. she knows little to no japanese which is a disadvantage to her social life there. her personality hasn't been decided on yet, but for now i'm just labeling her as that type of girl who's reserved and quiet at first but evolved into more of an outgoing person once you get to know her. back to the storyy- im doing my best to not make this sound like a typical romance anime ^^; she makes a friend straight off the bat and its just the two of them in the friendship circle for awhile. in the background theres this guy and ah..i honestly have no idea what do with him so im just skipping him for now. fast forward to maybe a few months into the game--they're a couple and go through a lot of hardships, arguments, etc. everything just starts going down hill from there > they eventually break it off, the former bf finds someone new while the fem protagonist remains single and yeah..its just a lot of drama from then on. the end hasent been decided on yet

i'll probably change it so she actually can speak fluent japanese bc everything will be typed out in english, so i dont want anything to seem confusing - but i like the idea of her not being able to communicate well with everyone bc i have so many ideas for that ;v; just.. //tableflip


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! SCORE +1 MORE MEEEEEEEE! STRAIGHT A'S ALL TERM! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoOOOOOOO
> 
> this is beautiful :')



I only see straight O's..?


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

Current Middle School - Current GPA (Q1): 4.000


-choir starts singing-


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> What are you watching on Netflix? x]



Cutthroat Kitchen, I love cooking challenge shows ;u;


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> GRAVYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY <3333 HOW HAVE YOU BEEN!!!! And omg!! You should definitely post your finished art or progress here!! I would love to see it!! >//v//<
> 
> I've been great!! We missed you!! ; v ;


MIHARU ^.^ LONG TIME NO SEE 
i have been vvery very stressed, but releived that i got my board finnished 
I'd love to post my art ehre ^.^ im really proud of the work i put into it, and that i managed to do it in such a short amount of time

aaa ive missed you all too !!! i hope you've all been well ^.^


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I only see straight O's..?



No, theres one unstraight o

but:

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> No, theres one unstraight o
> 
> but:
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



Sorry I'm too blind to read that


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 22, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I'm not that far. But I have all a's



omg! 
ive gotten everyting at excellence, which is like new zealands a EXCEPT my speech which was merit (one grade down)
and straight a's?? i wish i was that smart in middle school


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Sorry I'm too blind to read that



That's how I feel!

Here is proof I have all a's:

(copied from grade website I use)
Current Middle School - Current GPA (Q1): 4.000

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> omg!
> ive gotten everyting at excellence, which is like new zealands a EXCEPT my speech which was merit (one grade down)
> and straight a's?? i wish i was that smart in middle school



I'm a smart kid. I am blessed :3


----------



## Miharu (Oct 22, 2015)

mimihime said:


> ah, thanks c: the plot seems a bit generic to be tbh, so i'll be making some changes to it during the process of programming and such - and my apologies if anything sounds confusing. basically, it starts off with a transfer student on her first day of school at japan. she knows little to no japanese which is a disadvantage to her social life there. her personality hasn't been decided on yet, but for now i'm just labeling her as that type of girl who's reserved and quiet at first but evolved into more of an outgoing person once you get to know her. back to the storyy- im doing my best to not make this sound like a typical romance anime ^^; she makes a friend straight off the bat and its just the two of them in the friendship circle for awhile. in the background theres this guy and ah..i honestly have no idea what do with him so im just skipping him for now. fast forward to maybe a few months into the game--they're a couple and go through a lot of hardships, arguments, etc. everything just starts going down hill from there > they eventually break it off, the former bf finds someone new while the fem protagonist remains single and yeah..its just a lot of drama from then on. the end hasent been decided on yet
> 
> i'll probably change it so she actually can speak fluent japanese bc everything will be typed out in english, so i dont want anything to seem confusing - but i like the idea of her not being able to communicate well with everyone bc i have so many ideas for that ;v; just.. //tableflip


AHHHH I really can't wait to see what you come up with!! ; v ; I love drama ahahha!! Even though sometimes it tends to frustrate me because of the MC LOOL or it either breaks me down into puddles of tears ahahaha!!!



Lucanosa said:


> Cutthroat Kitchen, I love cooking challenge shows ;u;


OHH!!! Nicee!! It kind of makes me think of Shokugeki no Soma ahahaa!! XD



gravyplz said:


> MIHARU ^.^ LONG TIME NO SEE
> i have been vvery very stressed, but releived that i got my board finnished
> I'd love to post my art ehre ^.^ im really proud of the work i put into it, and that i managed to do it in such a short amount of time
> 
> aaa ive missed you all too !!! i hope you've all been well ^.^


AYYEEEE!~ And aww!! ; __ ; I hope you get more free time for yourself so you can relax and not stress as much!! D: And that's great to hear!! and YESSS I would love to see it!!!

Ahh I have been very well!! Just super busy irl ahaha! XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> That's how I feel!
> 
> Here is proof I have all a's:
> 
> ...



No need to rub it in ;-;


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> No need to rub it in ;-;



lol :3 sorry

I'm just really happy right now. I barely got A's last year


----------



## Miharu (Oct 22, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> lol :3 sorry
> 
> I'm just really happy right now. I barely got A's last year



Congrats on your grades!! That's wonderful! x]


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 22, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> lol :3 sorry
> 
> I'm just really happy right now. I barely got A's last year



i have a problem of rubbing it in too , i only got excellences last year in art and math.
although some people might be struggling in school, so i try not to flaunt it too much


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Congrats on your grades!! That's wonderful! x]



Are badges usable yet? I have like 70 posts on this thread and would like to use one

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> i have a problem of rubbing it in too , i only got excellences last year in art and math.
> although some people might be struggling in school, so i try not to flaunt it too much



I shut up but have a big grin on my face


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AYYEEEE!~ And aww!! ; __ ; I hope you get more free time for yourself so you can relax and not stress as much!! D: And that's great to hear!! and YESSS I would love to see it!!!
> 
> Ahh I have been very well!! Just super busy irl ahaha! XD


haha thanks, and yea im trying to find time for myself but it feels so weird not having art to do 
and im at the point of exhaustion as i had 2 nights with an hour of sleep -,- but i managed to sleep early last night 

ill try get some photos next tuesday, as its labor weekend and monday off ^.^
aww and you try get some relaxation time too!!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 22, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Are badges usable yet? I have like 70 posts on this thread and would like to use one


Nope > __ < Sorry hahaha I've been wayyy too busy to work on badges atm x: Still have a lot of requests to do atm so I haven't had much time for badges xD For now they are closed, however, you can use a pre-made one I made for all of the members! It's in TP's gallery! You can check out the link on my first post! c:


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 22, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I shut up but have a big grin on my face



LOL theres nothing wrong with being proud with what you've acomplished


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 22, 2015)

hello everyone. -v-


----------



## Miharu (Oct 22, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> haha thanks, and yea im trying to find time for myself but it feels so weird not having art to do
> and im at the point of exhaustion as i had 2 nights with an hour of sleep -,- but i managed to sleep early last night
> 
> ill try get some photos next tuesday, as its labor weekend and monday off ^.^
> aww and you try get some relaxation time too!!


Aww!! ; __ ; I'm so glad you were finally able to sleep early!! ; v;

YAYY!~ Looking forward to it!! And d'aww thank you!! ;v ; Hahaha!!



The Hidden Owl said:


> hello everyone. -v-


OWLLL!~ Good evening!~ How are you doing?? x]


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Nope > __ < Sorry hahaha I've been wayyy too busy to work on badges atm x: Still have a lot of requests to do atm so I haven't had much time for badges xD For now they are closed, however, you can use a pre-made one I made for all of the members! It's in TP's gallery! You can check out the link on my first post! c:



Ahh! At least you aren't working on entried for SOTW, but instead make the threads.

I tried making an animated popsicle signature, but it looked like this:







gravyplz said:


> LOL theres nothing wrong with being proud with what you've acomplished



Me usually






Me now:


----------



## Jacob (Oct 22, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> hello everyone. -v-



Hey owl howre u doin


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Nope > __ < Sorry hahaha I've been wayyy too busy to work on badges atm x: Still have a lot of requests to do atm so I haven't had much time for badges xD For now they are closed, however, you can use a pre-made one I made for all of the members! It's in TP's gallery! You can check out the link on my first post! c:



Take your time, Miharu!  We all understand, go at your own pace.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OWLLL!~ Good evening!~ How are you doing?? x]



I'm doing alright... kinda depressed atm, feeling a lot of responsibility and am just overwhelmed... v_v I don't think my family realizes it though. They aren't avoiding it but I just don't show it very much. I'm trying to keep positive! ^^;


----------



## Miharu (Oct 22, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Ahh! At least you aren't working on entried for SOTW, but instead make the threads.


Hahaha it's still time consuming though xD Especially when I need to make the Entry threads since I have to come up with a theme and a new theme gfx to go with it.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 22, 2015)

Buddy said:


> Hey owl howre u doin



Ahhh you're selling your pokeball! I wish you luck, I would buy but I hardly have anything...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Buddy said:


> Hey owl howre u doin



OHH  YOU HAVE A NEW USERNAME

cool, buddy. B)


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha it's still time consuming though xD Especially when I need to make the Entry threads since I have to come up with a theme and a new theme gfx to go with it.



Psh, you aren't doing GFX that takes like  5 days, at least it's simple. 

And if you need help with the themes, I can help


----------



## Miharu (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Take your time, Miharu!  We all understand, go at your own pace.


D'awwww :') Thank you so much for understanding!! ; v; You guys are the best! <3 



The Hidden Owl said:


> I'm doing alright... kinda depressed atm, feeling a lot of responsibility and am just overwhelmed... v_v I don't think my family realizes it though. They aren't avoiding it but I just don't show it very much. I'm trying to keep positive! ^^;


AWW! ; __ ; -hugs- That's good that you are trying to keep positive! But if it's too overwhelming, you should try talking it out with your parents! ; v; Too much stress built up is really bad for your health!! I hope you can have some time for yourself and relax more! ;v ;


----------



## Jacob (Oct 22, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Ahhh you're selling your pokeball! I wish you luck, I would buy but I hardly have anything...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Boi u have a pinwheel ill gladly take of ur hands doe

but in all serious this depression you are feeling will go away with a good sleep 
ur probably just a little too stressed, just relax


----------



## Miharu (Oct 22, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Psh, you aren't doing GFX that takes like  5 days, at least it's simple.
> 
> And if you need help with the themes, I can help



Nothing is ever simple for me ahahah :') I like to do my best on each and every one ahahaha ; v; So it takes me hours :'D

Hahaha thanks for your offer! c: I'll ask you if I ever need some help with some ideas! c:


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

Ugh. 

I have to type a three paragraph essay... *for PE*

Oh well, at least Kresimir Cosic is pretty cool


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 22, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Ugh.
> 
> I have to type a three paragraph essay... *for PE*
> 
> Oh well, at least Kresimir Cosic is pretty cool



they make you write an essay about what? o__o
lolol


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> they make you write an essay about what? o__o
> lolol



"Legacy Reports" is what my teacher calls it. The other teacher's class doesn't have to do it, but we do DX


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Ugh.
> 
> I have to type a three paragraph essay... *for PE*
> 
> Oh well, at least Kresimir Cosic is pretty cool



I'm guessing it's an essay on the plank

I'm Gr. 8 and I've never had to do that 0-0


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

The person I'm doing it on is almost *7 flipping feet tall*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> I'm guessing it's an essay on the plank
> 
> I'm Gr. 8 and I've never had to do that 0-0



We don't do plank. He does a different, but similar one. He calls is All American


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> The person I'm doing it on is almost *7 flipping feet tall*



I don't even know what to think anymore


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I don't even know what to think anymore



He was flipping talllllllllllllllll

Imangin it...


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 22, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> "Legacy Reports" is what my teacher calls it. The other teacher's class doesn't have to do it, but we do DX



wow.. yeah that's the first time I hear a P.E class make students do that?
I mean we have English class for that >__>


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AWW! ; __ ; -hugs- That's good that you are trying to keep positive! But if it's too overwhelming, you should try talking it out with your parents! ; v; Too much stress built up is really bad for your health!! I hope you can have some time for yourself and relax more! ;v ;



Thank youuuu! Hopefully I will be able to catch up with school soon, that should help...


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> wow.. yeah that's the first time I hear a P.E class make students do that?
> I mean we have English class for that >__>



I barely write anything in English class

Then again the teacher is my favorite teacher I have <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> wow.. yeah that's the first time I hear a P.E class make students do that?
> I mean we have English class for that >__>



Yeah that's what I have for sonething like that
Uggggggggghhhhhhh French why do you outta be mandatory ;-;


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 22, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I barely write anything in English class
> 
> Then again the teacher is my favorite teacher I have <3



haha nice! yeah its nice to have those teachers once in awhile >u<


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I barely write anything in English class
> 
> Then again the teacher is my favorite teacher I have <3



Really? Lucky
I like writing, but the writing my English teacher makes us write is all expository, not creative writing, which is my strength ;-;
Sometimes she lets us but we never get to make up the story on our own, it always has to be based from/off some other short story with some cheesy moral


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Really? Lucky
> I like writing, but the writing my English teacher makes us write is all expository, not creative writing, which is my strength ;-;
> Sometimes she lets us but we never get to make up the story on our own, it always has to be based from/off some other short story with some cheesy moral



We've only written on activity papers and wrote a paragraph


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Yeah that's what I have for sonething like that
> Uggggggggghhhhhhh French why do you outta be mandatory ;-;



that sucks... yeah I had to take French during my high school year too ~_~


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> that sucks... yeah I had to take French during my high school year too ~_~



Where I live, we have a class where they shove religion down your mouth. I think it's opstional though phew


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 22, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Where I live, we have a class where they shove religion down your mouth. I think it's opstional though phew



what!? o___o that is crazy... I've never heard of that before 
sounds pretty scary to me tbh.. lol


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> that sucks... yeah I had to take French during my high school year too ~_~



I live in Canada, it's mandatory to learn from grade 5 and up ;-;

There's only one cool French teacher in my school and he only teaches older grades...and I got the worst teacher ~_~


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> what!? o___o that is crazy... I've never heard of that before
> sounds pretty scary to me tbh.. lol


Welcome to Utah, this is where*religion is shoved down your throat*

"The word "Mormons" most often refers to members of The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints (LDS Church) because of their belief in the Book of Mormon, though members often refer to themselves as Latter-day Saints or sometimes just Saints."

Yeah. If i'm in it, my parents will probably yell at the principle or yell at the district


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I live in Canada, it's mandatory to learn from grade 5 and up ;-;
> 
> There's only one cool French teacher in my school and he only teaches older grades...and I got the worst teacher ~_~



Oh right I heard @__@
goodness.. yeah I wanted to take Spanish, but the class was full already so I was forced to take French 
not really saying I hated it or anything. Just wished schools had more diverse of languages available to learn from

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aithycou said:


> Welcome to Utah, this is where*religion is shoved down your throat*
> 
> "The word "Mormons" most often refers to members of The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints (LDS Church) because of their belief in the Book of Mormon, though members often refer to themselves as Latter-day Saints or sometimes just Saints."
> 
> Yeah. If i'm in it, my parents will probably yell at the principle or yell at the district



seriously!? O ~ O wth... geez ~
leave the kids alone!!! it's their choice if they want to learn or believe in it themselves... which I doubt, but yeah! 
just hate it when adults force kids into doing things against their will whatnot SMH!


----------



## Locket (Oct 22, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Oh right I heard @__@
> goodness.. yeah I wanted to take Spanish, but the class was full already so I was forced to take French
> not really saying I hated it or anything. Just wished schools had more diverse of languages available to learn from



Our school only has the main classes. There is a spanish club though.  The sixth graders can't take band, but can take orchestra

- - - Post Merge - - -

And to think this all started with me saying I got all as...

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> Oh right I heard @__@
> goodness.. yeah I wanted to take Spanish, but the class was full already so I was forced to take French
> not really saying I hated it or anything. Just wished schools had more diverse of languages available to learn from
> 
> ...



Our family is actually discriminated on our neighborhood just because we don't go to church

WE get the snowplow pushing into our curb, BECAUSE WE LIVE BY A STREET
WE don't get snowplowed by neighbors, nor does the side walk by our house.

It's just a rough life for my family


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 23, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Our school only has the main classes. There is a spanish club though.  The sixth graders can't take band, but can take orchestra
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And to think this all started with me saying I got all as...



interesting school you attend there xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 23, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Our school only has the main classes. There is a spanish club though.  The sixth graders can't take band, but can take orchestra
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And to think this all started with me saying I got all as...



Look what you've done
Jk

Learning French isn't that bad, it's just my teacher. She's just so....very _boring._


----------



## Locket (Oct 23, 2015)

naekoya said:


> interesting school you attend there xD



Eh. It's an easy public school XD

Alrighty, I'm going for the night. Have to type up my report and sleep

See you all tomorrow! I'll check all I missed after school tomottor


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 23, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Eh. It's an easy public school XD
> 
> Alrighty, I'm going for the night. Have to type up my report and sleep
> 
> See you all tomorrow! I'll check all I missed after school tomottor


Night, Melanie/Aithycou!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 23, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Eh. It's an easy public school XD
> 
> Alrighty, I'm going for the night. Have to type up my report and sleep
> 
> See you all tomorrow! I'll check all I missed after school tomottor



oh ok! Good night c:
see you ~


----------



## Locket (Oct 23, 2015)

I finished it, and am printing it. I'm hanging out on this thread for a lil


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 23, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?329649-help&p=5693883#post5693883

help.


----------



## Locket (Oct 23, 2015)

Finally got my sig how I wanted it! But now I think it's over sized 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I tried -cries-

I'm gonna go to bead for real this time


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 23, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?329649-help&p=5693883#post5693883
> 
> help.



Ok. First, what are creepypastas and second, try a warm glass of water, stand outside and take ten deep breaths of fresh air, go pee (even if you dont have to), GET OFF the internet/anything with lights (video games, tv, cell phone) and lie in bed with your fave 'stuff'.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 23, 2015)

Hey guys, morning!! What's everyone up to c:


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 23, 2015)

hello ^.^ im relaxing after a few sleepless nights


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 23, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> hello ^.^ im relaxing after a few sleepless nights



Haha damn, you deserve the rest!! sleep well tonight =D


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 23, 2015)

Good morning everyone! =w=


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 23, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Good morning everyone! =w=



Hey, morning c: you're up pretty early!!

What's up c:


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 23, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Hey, morning c: you're up pretty early!!
> 
> What's up c:



Haha yeah I am! >w<
ah I slept early today, so woke up early too I guess?
but I probably might knock out again late afternoon ish x3 lol
not much just window shopping atm.. ;w; so much stuff I want to buy ~
what about you??


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 23, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Haha yeah I am! >w<
> ah I slept early today, so woke up early too I guess?
> but I probably might knock out again late afternoon ish x3 lol
> not much just window shopping atm.. ;w; so much stuff I want to buy ~
> what about you??


Ah yeah that makes sense. You should definitely nap or something in the afternoon though lol.

What stuff are you looking at? C: window shopping is fun but it's so hard to resist sometimes lmao.

I just came back from a shower! Water was too hot so I didn't have the best shower ;u; oh well, snuggled in bed is just as fun xD


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 23, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Ah yeah that makes sense. You should definitely nap or something in the afternoon though lol.
> 
> What stuff are you looking at? C: window shopping is fun but it's so hard to resist sometimes lmao.
> 
> I just came back from a shower! Water was too hot so I didn't have the best shower ;u; oh well, snuggled in bed is just as fun xD



Definitely ~ 
just some other 3DS games, clothes, etc.. considering dressing up for Halloween but depends on the weather too @_@
Ikr.. -sigh- the torture! LOL

oh damn that sucks.. yeah bed + blanket = worth <3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH!!! Nicee!! It kind of makes me think of Shokugeki no Soma ahahaa!! XD



x'D Another show for me to watch now!


*Does anyone have 1.2k TBT I can borrow? ;-; business stuff came up and I have a chance to earn a good chunk of TBT, but I don't have enough for the investment.  I'd be willing to pay back 1.3k~*


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 23, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> x'D Another show for me to watch now!
> 
> 
> *Does anyone have 1.2k TBT I can borrow? ;-; business stuff came up and I have a chance to earn a good chunk of TBT, but I don't have enough for the investment.  I'd be willing to pay back 1.3k~*



What time frame would I be looking at to get paid back if I gave it?


----------



## himeki (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm sooooooo happy! So I left school at lunchtime, and had 20 minutes in town. Managed to get a huge bag of pick n mix, TG volume 3 and some more sweets, and its before school would have let me out anyway! Better yet, its half term now! Wooo!

better yet, i'm done with my hospital treatment! :-D


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 23, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Definitely ~
> just some other 3DS games, clothes, etc.. considering dressing up for Halloween but depends on the weather too @_@
> Ikr.. -sigh- the torture! LOL
> 
> oh damn that sucks.. yeah bed + blanket = worth <3


ahhh games ;u; did any catch your interest?

You seem to have plans for Halloween c: the weather is such a pain in the ass though ugh, I had to switch to using hot water in the shower today cuz the water got too cold .-.

IKR?! I was supposed to study but I ended up felling asleep while studying in the blanket LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> I'm sooooooo happy! So I left school at lunchtime, and had 20 minutes in town. Managed to get a huge bag of pick n mix, TG volume 3 and some more sweets, and its before school would have let me out anyway! Better yet, its half term now! Wooo!
> 
> better yet, i'm done with my hospital treatment! :-D



Aww I'm so happy for you :')


----------



## himeki (Oct 23, 2015)

Aerate said:


> ahhh games ;u; did any catch your interest?
> 
> You seem to have plans for Halloween c: the weather is such a pain in the ass though ugh, I had to switch to using hot water in the shower today cuz the water got too cold .-.
> 
> ...



Thank you ;v;


Getting ready to go to this super yummy Thai resturant! I'll be AFK for a few hours ;v;


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 23, 2015)

hey everyone!!

oh yeah, I'd like to enter for the big giveaway! I have one popsicle, so add that to all my pps!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 23, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> hey everyone!!
> 
> oh yeah, I'd like to enter for the big giveaway! I have one popsicle, so add that to all my pps!



Hi, Owl! How are you? 
I'm debating whether I should go back to sleep or not


----------



## Jacob (Oct 23, 2015)

Anyone looking to buy an ice cream swirl? I got one for sale


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 23, 2015)

Buddy said:


> Anyone looking to buy an ice cream swirl? I got one for sale



for 200 pls


----------



## Jacob (Oct 23, 2015)

Aerate said:


> for 200 pls



200 + 1.5k ok!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 23, 2015)

Buddy said:


> 200 + 1.5k ok!



might as well subtract 1.7k


----------



## aericell (Oct 23, 2015)

Aerate said:


> might as well subtract 1.7k



what a deal


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 23, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> what a deal



This is so intense


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 23, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> What time frame would I be looking at to get paid back if I gave it?



Within a couple days max if anything goes awry.  If it all works out though, within 24 hours.



Buddy said:


> Anyone looking to buy an ice cream swirl? I got one for sale



5 red candy + 10 yellow candy? xD


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 23, 2015)

Also uhm Miharu whenever you see this, might as well just enter me for 100 posts xD too busy to do any quests ;u;


----------



## Albuns (Oct 23, 2015)

Aaah~ it's been too long since I've had a broken rice dish... they're soo gooood~! =w=

Heyo Peepsicles!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 23, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Aaah~ it's been too long since I've had a broken rice dish... they're soo gooood~! =w=
> 
> Heyo Peepsicles!



Hey!  How're you doing?


----------



## aericell (Oct 23, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Aaah~ it's been too long since I've had a broken rice dish... they're soo gooood~! =w=
> 
> Heyo Peepsicles!



hey alby!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 23, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Hey!  How're you doing?



Pretty good, just got some yummy food after school. How about you?


----------



## Locket (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm home! 

Going costume shopping tomorrow. 

Wanted to be Skull Kid, but there are no costumes (!), so I'm gonna be Yoshi


----------



## Albuns (Oct 23, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> hey alby!



Hi, Joann!


----------



## oswaldies (Oct 23, 2015)

Thank you guys for being very kind, I'll be taking my leave~


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 23, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Pretty good, just got some yummy food after school. How about you?



That's good!  :3 Yummy food goes well on a rainy day.
And I'm tired.  Hoping I can somehow borrow 1.2k from someone.  Idk if it'd be allowed to post something like that in TBT Marketplace :/


----------



## Albuns (Oct 23, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> That's good!  :3 Yummy food goes well on a rainy day.
> And I'm tired.  Hoping I can somehow borrow 1.2k from someone.  Idk if it'd be allowed to post something like that in TBT Marketplace :/



What do you need 1.2k for? o:


----------



## Locket (Oct 23, 2015)

Wanna know whats so wierd about tbt?

I can clearly host 2,017 members, but can't host 300


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 23, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> What do you need 1.2k for? o:



I made a deal with some people; I exchange 1.2k TBT for 600 dA from person A.  Then, I exchange 600 dA for 1.8k TBT from person B, creating a net profit of 600 TBT.

 Thank you so much ems!  Are you sure you don't want paid back!??!


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 23, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I made a deal with some people; I exchange 1.2k TBT for 600 dA from person A.  Then, I exchange 600 dA for 1.8k TBT from person B, creating a net profit of 600 TBT.
> 
> Thank you so much ems!  Are you sure you don't want paid back!??!



It's really up to you i guess, i don't use my bells that much anyways so there isn't much point in me having them.


----------



## himeki (Oct 23, 2015)

Back! soooo gooodddd!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 23, 2015)

ems said:


> It's really up to you i guess, i don't use my bells that much anyways so there isn't much point in me having them.



;-; No, it's up to you.  You gave them to me and they're your bells, so the final decision is totally yours.


----------



## aericell (Oct 23, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hi, Joanne*!



hehe how's your day going?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 23, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> hehe how's your day going?



Oops, I forgot there was an 'e' in your name. Sorry about that. ^^;
I'm doing pretty good, how about you~?


----------



## aericell (Oct 23, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Oops, I forgot there was an 'e' in your name. Sorry about that. ^^;
> I'm doing pretty good, how about you~?



its okay!! I'm pretty good as well, getting out of school early today :3


----------



## Albuns (Oct 23, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> its okay!! I'm pretty good as well, getting out of school early today :3



Ooh, what's the occasion? owo


----------



## Miharu (Oct 23, 2015)

Hey everyone!! How are you guys all doing and what are you up to? x] Sorry if I reply late!! Currently getting into cosplay so I can finally take a photo and enter the Deceitful Disguise contest ahahaha!! I've been pushing it off so long already XD Time to finally do it!! I finally combed my Yoshino wig :'D So it no longer looks like a tangled mess omg ahahaha time for make-up ;v; 





gravyplz said:


> hello ^.^ im relaxing after a few sleepless nights


YAYY!!! Glad you hear that ahh!! ; v ;



The Hidden Owl said:


> hey everyone!!
> 
> oh yeah, I'd like to enter for the big giveaway! I have one popsicle, so add that to all my pps!


HI OWLLL!~ And okay!~ Your Quest Roster has been updated and you are now entered into the giveaway!  



Aerate said:


> Also uhm Miharu whenever you see this, might as well just enter me for 100 posts xD too busy to do any quests ;u;



Ohh!! Your entry has already been added in since yesterday or the day before ahaha! c: It's up to date on my OP! x] 
(And psstttt check out the quests first before you say that ;D There's one where you literally don't have to do much and can earn 2 free entries ;DDD Huhuhuhuhu)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 23, 2015)

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii everyone!

What are you guys up to? I'm not doing much - I'm just stalking giveaway threads to get more entries for them and finding other threads to post on to get TBT XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 23, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii everyone!
> 
> What are you guys up to? I'm not doing much - I'm just stalking giveaway threads to get more entries for them and finding other threads to post on to get TBT XD



Hi!

I'm not doing much, just eating jal?peno chips whilst in YouTube. How are you? That question goes for everyone reading this


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 23, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm not doing much, just eating jal?peno chips whilst in YouTube. How are you? That question goes for everyone reading this



I'm fine, but now someone at a nearby house is setting off fireworks and it's making my dogs go crazy -_- They've been doing this often recently, and I don't even know why they're setting them off, or where they're doing it.

How about you?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 23, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii everyone!
> 
> What are you guys up to? I'm not doing much - I'm just stalking giveaway threads to get more entries for them and finding other threads to post on to get TBT XD



X'D I'm glad I'm not the only one who stalks for threads to post on for TBT~

I'm currently doing that, and studying Spanish.
How are you doing? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm not doing much, just eating jal?peno chips whilst in YouTube. How are you? That question goes for everyone reading this



I'm good, just super tired.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 23, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> I'm fine, but now someone at a nearby house is setting off fireworks and it's making my dogs go crazy -_- They've been doing this often recently, and I don't even know why they're setting them off, or where they're doing it.
> 
> How about you?



I'm okay, jal?peno chips make me happy


----------



## Locket (Oct 23, 2015)

nooooooooooooo! I'm going to the doctor in a few hours. I hope it's not strep throat 

I'm allergic to penicillin, and I get a thing like hives whenever I take it


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 23, 2015)

Saw a ghost today. 

http://youtu.be/bTsOBdZ4qdY

Makes me giggle.


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 23, 2015)

morning everyone ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -

and omg is there a giveaway??


----------



## Locket (Oct 23, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> morning everyone ^.^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and omg is there a giveaway??



Good afternoon.

Forst post of TP


----------



## Taj (Oct 23, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Saw a ghost today.
> 
> http://youtu.be/bTsOBdZ4qdY
> 
> Makes me giggle.



ohmygod why


----------



## Hatori (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi Miharu, I'd like to redeem some quests!

*Quest #22:* I enjoy playing video games a lot during my free time! Whether it'd be PC games, MMOs, handhelds, etc. I enjoy playing the games I own (and ones I will get in the future! >:]) I also love to draw whenever I can. I'm not the greatest at it, but it's a hobby I like to do when I've the time! 

*Quest #23:* Claiming, thank you so much! ^^

*Quest #25:* I actually plan on going to a Halloween costume party with my friends! I'm not too sure what I'll dress up as, but I'm thinking maybe a catrina (with face paint and roses, mostly!) 

(Perhaps something simple, but this one looks really awesome!):



Spoiler:  












Could I also ask to have my PPS redeemed for more entries into the giveaway? Thank you again!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 23, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Good afternoon.
> 
> Forst post of TP



oo neat 
how has your day been?

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh also i'm doing a few requests from my shop today, if you where still interested in ordering, even after i removed tp discount


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 23, 2015)

So with the 500 posts quest, do you mean 500 posts on TP or on the site? Same with the 200.


----------



## Locket (Oct 23, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> oo neat
> how has your day been?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I'm scared. If I have strep throat, I may have to take something in the penicillin family, which makes me...


*Red and itchyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy*


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 23, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> X'D I'm glad I'm not the only one who stalks for threads to post on for TBT~
> 
> I'm currently doing that, and studying Spanish.
> How are you doing?



I've already said that I'm fine XD

I made a drawing of my AC:NL mayor in my last two lessons in school today. It isn't finished yet, though - I still need to colour in her hair and a flower in her hair.


----------



## aericell (Oct 23, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh, what's the occasion? owo



we had a pep rally at the end of the day so they cut the classes short and I ditched the rally haha


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi guys, how was your day so far? I just got back from school,  and the weather here is pretty gloomy right now. I feel so tired...


----------



## Locket (Oct 23, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Hi guys, how was your day so far? I just got back from school,  and the weather here is pretty gloomy right now. I feel so tired...



Eh ok.

It ain;t gonna be okay in a few hours though


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 23, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> I've already said that I'm fine XD
> 
> I made a drawing of my AC:NL mayor in my last two lessons in school today. It isn't finished yet, though - I still need to colour in her hair and a flower in her hair.



xD sorry



Dawnpiplup said:


> Hi guys, how was your day so far? I just got back from school,  and the weather here is pretty gloomy right now. I feel so tired...



Same here!  It just rained all morning and part of the afternoon, and I have a pounding headache while I'm trying to focus on studying Spanish but TBT is seriously distracting


----------



## himeki (Oct 23, 2015)

Ok, so I want to stream some gaming-which game should I play?

Mogeko Castle, Ib or Blank Dream? ;v;


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 23, 2015)

Life is strange was just... amazing and beautiful, but also sad, brang back some memories.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 23, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Eh ok.
> 
> It ain;t gonna be okay in a few hours though



Oh, how come?


----------



## KiloPatches (Oct 23, 2015)

JACOB, YOUR NME IS BUDDY NOW?!?! 

So many people are changing their usernames.....

Everybody's goin' insane..... XD


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 23, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> xD sorry
> 
> 
> 
> Same here!  It just rained all morning and part of the afternoon, and I have a pounding headache while I'm trying to focus on studying Spanish but TBT is seriously distracting



XD, it rained all morning and afternoon over here too! And that stinks. I sometimes have headaches too, but mostly when I do an assignment that's really confusing and or the weather feels really damp like today...we had to do an Explorer's test today, and it took most of the school hour kinda....it was kinda boring, :/ but I shouldn't complain. I just got my progress report card grade and I got all A's! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



KiloPatches said:


> JACOB, YOUR NME IS BUDDY NOW?!?!
> 
> So many people are changing their usernames.....
> 
> Everybody's goin' insane..... XD



Omg I just noticed that Jacob changed his username right now  HAS THE WORLD GONE MAD? XD


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 23, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Hi guys, how was your day so far? I just got back from school,  and the weather here is pretty gloomy right now. I feel so tired...



haha i feel exactly the same, it's raining here and it's the best feeling being inside on a saturday while its like this


----------



## Locket (Oct 23, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Oh, how come?



Going to the doctor. If I have strep throat, I'll get something in the penicillin family. Anything close to penicillin makes me itch


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 23, 2015)

Whoa, I thought Buddy was a completely different user when I saw them on a thread earlier XD


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 23, 2015)

Miharu: Claiming quest #4

Accomplished Quest #14: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...L-GOAL-100!*&p=5695958&viewfull=1#post5695958

Accomplished Quest #21

Quest #22: I play games, roll about on my bed, text/call people, or just go hang out with someone c: I barely get any free time these days though ;u;

Claiming Quest #23

- - - Post Merge - - -

Quest #25: Absolutely nothing interesting ;u; it's just gonna be an average day for me


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 23, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I'm scared. If I have strep throat, I may have to take something in the penicillin family, which makes me...
> 
> 
> *Red and itchyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy*



Get z-pack!!! Azithrowmyacin (spelling is prob way of con this one. Sorry, lol!!!)

- - - Post Merge - - -



neester14 said:


> ohmygod why



Because funny stuff


----------



## Locket (Oct 23, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Get z-pack!!! Azithrowmyacin (spelling is prob way of con this one. Sorry, lol!!!)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



You were close. It is actually *Azithromycin*


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 23, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Going to the doctor. If I have strep throat, I'll get something in the penicillin family. Anything close to penicillin makes me itch



Ooh, I'm sorry to hear that.  I hope you don't have a strep throat.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 23, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> morning everyone ^.^
> 
> and omg is there a giveaway??


MORNING GRAVYY!~ And yes there is a giveaway!! D All details are posted on a profile I made on my OP! c: It's near the bottom!



Hatori said:


> Hi Miharu, I'd like to redeem some quests!
> 
> *Quest #22:* I enjoy playing video games a lot during my free time! Whether it'd be PC games, MMOs, handhelds, etc. I enjoy playing the games I own (and ones I will get in the future! >:]) I also love to draw whenever I can. I'm not the greatest at it, but it's a hobby I like to do when I've the time!
> 
> ...


Of course! I shall do that for you shortly! x] 

And ohhh!! NICEE!! Have fun at the parttyyy!!! ;D



Sparro said:


> So with the 500 posts quest, do you mean 500 posts on TP or on the site? Same with the 200.


Posts on TP. c: 



MayorEvvie said:


> Ok, so I want to stream some gaming-which game should I play?
> 
> Mogeko Castle, Ib or Blank Dream? ;v;


Omfg Evvie.. I watched some gameplays of Mogeko Castle... and omfg Evvie LOOOL 



Aerate said:


> Miharu: Claiming quest #4
> 
> Accomplished Quest #14: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...L-GOAL-100!*&p=5695958&viewfull=1#post5695958
> 
> ...


Updating your Quest Roster soon!! x]

Aww!! EAT ALL THE CANDYYY YOU CANN XD Ahahaha


----------



## himeki (Oct 23, 2015)

welp its finally time for me to delve into the land of Touhou

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Omfg Evvie.. I watched some gameplays of Mogeko Castle... and omfg Evvie LOOOL


I WARNED YOU.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 23, 2015)

Oh snaps Buddy aka Jacob is lurking da TP thread right now...how you doing buddy?


----------



## himeki (Oct 23, 2015)

YES FINALLY THIS FREAKING FAIRY WAR FINALLY WORKS GOSH DARN


----------



## Jacob (Oct 23, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> JACOB, YOUR NME IS BUDDY NOW?!?!
> 
> So many people are changing their usernames.....
> 
> Everybody's goin' insane..... XD





Dawnpiplup said:


> XD, it rained all morning and afternoon over here too! And that stinks. I sometimes have headaches too, but mostly when I do an assignment that's really confusing and or the weather feels really damp like today...we had to do an Explorer's test today, and it took most of the school hour kinda....it was kinda boring, :/ but I shouldn't complain. I just got my progress report card grade and I got all A's!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





SuperStar2361 said:


> Whoa, I thought Buddy was a completely different user when I saw them on a thread earlier XD


Yea, I kinda got tired of @jacob_lawall and I would honestly rather not have my real name out all over the internet xD

Sorry to confuse you all  (u can still call me jacob tho idc)


Dawnpiplup said:


> Oh snaps Buddy aka Jacob is lurking da TP thread right now...how you doing buddy?


Ayy I usually just lurk and read all the messages until someone has a question or something 



that being said there is still 1 more cake in our shop


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 23, 2015)

Buddy said:


> Yea, I kinda got tired of @jacob_lawall and I would honestly rather not have my real name out all over the internet xD
> 
> Sorry to confuse you all  (u can still call me jacob tho idc)
> 
> ...



Oh XD  and I see. Well, Buddy seems like a pretty cool username!


----------



## Jacob (Oct 23, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Oh XD  and I see. Well, Buddy seems like a pretty cool username!



Thank you 

I wanted like a name bc people w first names are generally awsome people (I also picked buddy cuz my uncle but not rlly)


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> MORNING GRAVYY!~ And yes there is a giveaway!! D All details are posted on a profile I made on my OP! c: It's near the bottom!


HEEY ! 
aww i can't enter ;_; oh well , best of luck to every one!!!
how has your day been ^.^?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 23, 2015)

Just a tiny update! But I decided to make some changes to Quests#4 and Quests#5! They will now be permanent quests on the Quests section until further notice! c: There is no limit anymore, so as long as you reach either 200 posts on TP or 500 posts on TP, you may still claim the pps! x] (I literally just thought about it, and there's really no point in making that Quests temp. ahaha XD It'll help you guys out too ;D ) ​




MayorEvvie said:


> I WARNED YOU.


I KNOW YOU DID AHAHAHA I THOUGHT THEY WERE CUTE UNTIL THE WHOLE "*HUFF HUFF*" LIKE OMFG MAN LOOOL



Buddy said:


> I like monkey butts


AYEEE BUDDY OL PALLLL ;DDDDDDD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hey guys! At the mall with family, can't talk that often. How's everyone doin'?

@Miharu okay, I'm close to 200!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 23, 2015)

oh wait.. popsicles in freezing can hand in quests..

could i hand in quest 3


----------



## Miharu (Oct 23, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> HEEY !
> aww i can't enter ;_; oh well , best of luck to every one!!!
> how has your day been ^.^?


AYEEE AND PSHHH YOU CAN DEFINITELY ENTER!!! Even if you don't have a popsicle, you can enter by making 100 pps + by doing quests!! ;D Would you like me to make you your Quest Roster? c; There are a lot of quests on atm which can give you a lot of pps to redeem for entries!!

It's been great!! Currently in cosplay and waiting for my boyfriend to come back from picking up his brothers so he can take a picture of me for the contest happening on TBT! XD



Sparro said:


> Hey guys! At the mall with family, can't talk that often. How's everyone doin'?
> 
> @Miharu okay, I'm close to 200!


AYEEE!~ Have fun at the mall!! c: 

Nice!! You can do it! XD


----------



## himeki (Oct 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I KNOW YOU DID AHAHAHA I THOUGHT THEY WERE CUTE UNTIL THE WHOLE "*HUFF HUFF*" LIKE OMFG MAN LOOOL


tbh dw about it they stop trying to violate Yonaka after Moge-Ko~


PLAYING TOUHOU IS SO DAMMED HARD


----------



## Jacob (Oct 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Buddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do not remember saying this  !!!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 23, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> oh wait.. popsicles in freezing can hand in quests..
> 
> could i hand in quest 3


YESS!~ Popsicle in Freezings can definitely participate!! Hahah XD And of course! c: I'll go ahead and put Quest #3 in your "Quests in Progress" section! You can claim the pps for it once 1 week has passed! ;D 



MayorEvvie said:


> tbh dw about it they stop trying to violate Yonaka after Moge-Ko~


THANK GOD LOL 



Buddy said:


> Mmm yess them monkey butts -wink wonk- ;D Eyyy Miharu!


AHAHAHHAHAA HI  WHAT YOU UP TO AHAHAHAH


----------



## himeki (Oct 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> THANK GOD LOL



*COUGHelopendingwithdefectCOUGH*

play it its fun


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 23, 2015)

So far it says that I have 37 posts...only 13 more posts in order to participate! Eek, so excited  must type a lot...for...giveaway...SOMEONE HELP MEH


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YESS!~ Popsicle in Freezings can definitely participate!! Hahah XD And of course! c: I'll go ahead and put Quest #3 in your "Quests in Progress" section! You can claim the pps for it once 1 week has passed! ;D
> 
> 
> THANK GOD LOL
> ...



oh awesome !

quest(s) hand in!

quest 21 :voted ^.^

quest 22 : i like to sleep, a lot, i love the feeling of sleeping after school , i also like to do art , and play 3ds 

oh and quest 23, do i have to do anything ?? 

quest 24: my favorite part of being in tp is how friendly everyone is ^.^ , my least favorite part is that we live in different time zones, so i get home from school and everyone is asleep


----------



## Miharu (Oct 23, 2015)

Special thanks and shout out to gravyplz for his generous donation of 500tbt towards the big giveaway!! ;//v//; His donation has been added to neester14's donation in the prize pool! c:​




Dawnpiplup said:


> So far it says that I have 37 posts...only 13 more posts in order to participate! Eek, so excited  must type a lot...for...giveaway...SOMEONE HELP MEH


OHH GOGOGO YOU CAN DO IT!~ No rush though! This giveaway doesn't end until November 2nd! Hahaha XD



gravyplz said:


> oh awesome !
> 
> quest(s) hand in!
> 
> ...


Your Quest Roster has been made and can now be found in the Quests section in the spoiler "Quest Contents"! x] 

And omg yess sleeepp <33 Hahaha And nope! You just have to claim Quest #23, and it's all yours! ;D Bwuahaha! You already claimed it though, so no worries! c: 

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE 500 TBT DONATION TO THE BIG GIVEAWAYYY AHHH <333


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 23, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> So far it says that I have 37 posts...only 13 more posts in order to participate! Eek, so excited  must type a lot...for...giveaway...SOMEONE HELP MEH



You can do it!! You're so close now!

I had to get 50 posts to enter a raffle here a while back, and I was able to do it! by posting a bunch of reactions to MK8 races I'd been in in between online races lol

Speaking of Mario Kart 8, I'm going to be playing a lot of that over the next week! I'm hoping to get my VR over 5000! I think it's at around 4500 atm, so that shouldn't be too hard


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Special thanks and shout out to gravyplz for his generous donation of 500tbt towards the big giveaway!! ;//v//; His donation has been added to neester14's donation in the prize pool! c:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NP !! ^.^
THANKYOU!! for making me a quest roster!!!, 
could i put all my pps towards entries 

and omg your sending in a cosplay for the halloween event! after seeing your previous cosplays, i think you have a really good chance of winning!

- - - Post Merge - - -

also where do i see how many posts i have on tp?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 23, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> NP !! ^.^
> THANKYOU!! for making me a quest roster!!!,
> could i put all my pps towards entries
> 
> ...


D'aww you are very welcome!! And of course!! I'll go ahead and do that now! c: 

Ahhh thank you!! ;v ; I'm about to head out to take a photo now!~ XD

And for the posts 
"1. Go to the Basement
2. Once you see our thread, Look to the right where it says "Replies/Reviews"
3. Then just click on the number of replies and a tab will pop up showing who has the most posts and how many posts each person has! c:"

It's also posted in a spoiler on Jacob's OP in the rules section in case you forget! ;D


----------



## himeki (Oct 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> D'aww you are very welcome!! And of course!! I'll go ahead and do that now! c:
> 
> Ahhh thank you!! ;v ; I'm about to head out to take a photo now!~ XD
> 
> ...



You should show us when its done! Unfortunately, my Marry dress won't be finsihed in time ;v;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 23, 2015)

@Miharu: Aww tysm for your support!  and big thanks to gravyplz for the donation~ 



SuperStar2361 said:


> You can do it!! You're so close now!
> 
> I had to get 50 posts to enter a raffle here a while back, and I was able to do it! by posting a bunch of reactions to MK8 races I'd been in in between online races lol
> 
> Speaking of Mario Kart 8, I'm going to be playing a lot of that over the next week! I'm hoping to get my VR over 5000! I think it's at around 4500 atm, so that shouldn't be too hard



Aww, thanks  And good luck in getting your VR over 5000!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> D'aww you are very welcome!! And of course!! I'll go ahead and do that now! c:
> 
> Ahhh thank you!! ;v ; I'm about to head out to take a photo now!~ XD
> 
> ...



oh awesome thank you!! (177 )
ahhh i cant wait to see it!!! i'm sure its gonna be amazing!!
this giveaway is really exciting!!, although i probably couldn't use the vouchers, being in New Zealand and all


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hey, TP! Just got a new winter jacket at $100 off 

How are y'all doin'?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 23, 2015)

Mm~ so tired. -w-
So what's everyone up to?


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 23, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Mm~ so tired. -w-
> So what's everyone up to?



In bed chillin, wby ^.^


----------



## Albuns (Oct 23, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> In bed chillin, wby ^.^



Just sitting here waiting for my fish filets to get done cooking *q*


----------



## Taj (Oct 23, 2015)

listening to my parents bit**ing

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol biting


----------



## Miharu (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm backkk!~ We got a really nice photo!! >//v/< I'm pretty happy with it hahaha! ; v ; I resized it like 3 times already omg ahahaha the file was big XD 



Spoiler: My entry to the Deceitful Disguise Contest!


----------



## Taj (Oct 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm backkk!~ We got a really nice photo!! >//v/< I'm pretty happy with it hahaha! ; v ; I resized it like 3 times already omg ahahaha the file was big XD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My entry to the Deceitful Disguise Contest!



damn... winner


----------



## jiny (Oct 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm backkk!~ We got a really nice photo!! >//v/< I'm pretty happy with it hahaha! ; v ; I resized it like 3 times already omg ahahaha the file was big XD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My entry to the Deceitful Disguise Contest!



we have a winner


----------



## Albuns (Oct 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm backkk!~ We got a really nice photo!! >//v/< I'm pretty happy with it hahaha! ; v ; I resized it like 3 times already omg ahahaha the file was big XD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My entry to the Deceitful Disguise Contest!



D'awww~ you look so adorable! [/)> w <]/) Also, nice bunny puppet thing. Cx


----------



## roseflower (Oct 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm backkk!~ We got a really nice photo!! >//v/< I'm pretty happy with it hahaha! ; v ; I resized it like 3 times already omg ahahaha the file was big XD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My entry to the Deceitful Disguise Contest!



It looks amazing, good job!

Hi there everybody!
Today I got another streetpass for Animal Crossing, yay c:


----------



## Miharu (Oct 23, 2015)

neester14 said:


> damn... winner


Omg :'D



Sugarella said:


> we have a winner


Omg :'D You guys sjlfdsl I don't know! Hahaha 



Alby-Kun said:


> D'awww~ you look so adorable! [/)> w <]/) Also, nice bunny puppet thing. Cx


Ahh thank you! >//v/< AND YESS YOSHINON IS TOO CUTE AHAHAHA!~ Character's name is Yoshino and the puppet is called Yoshinon! 



roseflower said:


> It looks amazing, good job!
> 
> Hi there everybody!
> Today I got another streetpass for Animal Crossing, yay c:


Ahhh thank you rose!! >/v//< <3

OHHH NICE!! XD


----------



## jiny (Oct 23, 2015)

Ahh I wish I still played ACNL
I reset my town since I don't play anymore..

I am waiting for HHD for my Christmas!


----------



## Taj (Oct 23, 2015)

HHD is swig. Guess how many hours I've played on it


----------



## jiny (Oct 23, 2015)

neester14 said:


> HHD is swig. Guess how many hours I've played on it



200


----------



## Taj (Oct 23, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> 200



more


----------



## jiny (Oct 23, 2015)

neester14 said:


> more



500


----------



## Taj (Oct 23, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> 500



more


----------



## roseflower (Oct 23, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Ahh I wish I still played ACNL
> I reset my town since I don't play anymore..
> 
> I am waiting for HHD for my Christmas!



I?m still playing ACNL, aah HHD is a great Christmas gift, it?s a really good game!

- - - Post Merge - - -



neester14 said:


> HHD is swig. Guess how many hours I've played on it



700?


----------



## Taj (Oct 23, 2015)

roseflower said:


> I?m still playing ACNL, aah HHD is a great Christmas gift, it?s a really good game!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



less










hint: 667


----------



## Miharu (Oct 23, 2015)

Alright guys!~ I'm heading off to work! c: Have a great night! x] I'll talk to you guys tomorrow!~


----------



## jiny (Oct 23, 2015)

neester14 said:


> less
> 
> 
> 
> ...



600?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Alright guys!~ I'm heading off to work! c: Have a great night! x] I'll talk to you guys tomorrow!~



Nighty night~ ^w^/)


----------



## roseflower (Oct 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Alright guys!~ I'm heading off to work! c: Have a great night! x] I'll talk to you guys tomorrow!~



See you Miharu<3


----------



## Miharu (Oct 23, 2015)

4 more hours and I will be free from work!! What are you guys up to? (≧∇≦)b


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> 4 more hours and I will be free from work!! What are you guys up to? (≧∇≦)b



I'm just looking at some threads on TBT for a bit until it's time for me to go to bed. It's about 10:20pm where I am right now.


----------



## aericell (Oct 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm backkk!~ We got a really nice photo!! >//v/< I'm pretty happy with it hahaha! ; v ; I resized it like 3 times already omg ahahaha the file was big XD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My entry to the Deceitful Disguise Contest!



ahh so cute!! I would say good luck but you really don't need it


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm backkk!~ We got a really nice photo!! >//v/< I'm pretty happy with it hahaha! ; v ; I resized it like 3 times already omg ahahaha the file was big XD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My entry to the Deceitful Disguise Contest!



Aww you look so cute in the photo! I also love the disguise  but...what is the disguise? Is it a bunny?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm backkk!~ We got a really nice photo!! >//v/< I'm pretty happy with it hahaha! ; v ; I resized it like 3 times already omg ahahaha the file was big XD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My entry to the Deceitful Disguise Contest!



Literally no contest anymore
Not even gonna bother making an entry anymore
How are you? Btw you're still cute  with or without makeup im not creepy


----------



## aericell (Oct 24, 2015)

good night guys!! going to bed early(ish?) since I'm going to Disneyland tomorrow eeeep


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 24, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> good night guys!! going to bed early(ish?) since I'm going to Disneyland tomorrow eeeep



OOOOH LUCKY DUCK

have a good rest!! ;v; unless you feel like giving your ticket to me...


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 24, 2015)

Hello lovelies!!! I guess everyone should be asleep by now ~ hehe >w<


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm backkk!~ We got a really nice photo!! >//v/< I'm pretty happy with it hahaha! ; v ; I resized it like 3 times already omg ahahaha the file was big XD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My entry to the Deceitful Disguise Contest!



AHH IT LOOKS AMAZING!!! GOOD JOB ;_;
you are a sure winner!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> Hello lovelies!!! I guess everyone should be asleep by now ~ hehe >w<



nope  9:25 p.m here, just getting started


----------



## Miharu (Oct 24, 2015)

Hey guys!! >//v/< Just got back from a friend's house after work!! Hahaha XD I'm pretty sure most of you guys are asleep, but I wanted to let you guys know that Lassy, the creator of the Popsicle collectibles, is back and selling some of her popsicles! Her thread can be found here!

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?329853-All-my-collectibles

Good luck! Maybe some of you can buy one from her! x]





Dawnpiplup said:


> I'm just looking at some threads on TBT for a bit until it's time for me to go to bed. It's about 10:20pm where I am right now.


Ohhh!! Good night!!  Sleep tight!~



happinessdelight said:


> ahh so cute!! I would say good luck but you really don't need it


Ahhh slfjslfds >//v//< Thank youu ; v ; Ahaha



Dawnpiplup said:


> Aww you look so cute in the photo! I also love the disguise  but...what is the disguise? Is it a bunny?


Ahhh thank you ;//v//; <3 I'm cosplaying as Yoshino from Date A Live!  This character:


Spoiler













Sparro said:


> Literally no contest anymore
> Not even gonna bother making an entry anymore
> How are you? Btw you're still cute  with or without makeup im not creepy


SJFLKSDJFSD PSHHH NOT EVENN!! You should definitely try to enter! > v<
And I'm doing great! Just sleepy now ahahah!! And ahh thanks ;v ; ahaha!! How about you?~



happinessdelight said:


> good night guys!! going to bed early(ish?) since I'm going to Disneyland tomorrow eeeep


Night!! HAVE FUN AT DISNEYLAND!!! <33



naekoya said:


> Hello lovelies!!! I guess everyone should be asleep by now ~ hehe >w<


BAEEEEEE <3333 Hahahaha How are you doingg ahh <3



gravyplz said:


> AHH IT LOOKS AMAZING!!! GOOD JOB ;_;
> you are a sure winner!!


Ahhh thank you!! ;//v//; Special thanks to my boyfriend who took the time to take a photo! :'D Took us 1 hour to finally get a photo we liked ahahahaha!~


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhh thank you!! ;//v//; Special thanks to my boyfriend who took the time to take a photo! :'D Took us 1 hour to finally get a photo we liked ahahahaha!~


wow an hour! it looks really good! so i guess it was worth it 
i wish i could cosplay, but i don't have the time to make one , and the money to throw around on it


----------



## Miharu (Oct 24, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> wow an hour! it looks really good! so i guess it was worth it
> i wish i could cosplay, but i don't have the time to make one , and the money to throw around on it


It was!! Hahaha we had to get the perfect lighting XD Since Yoshino's hood makes my face look really dark, we had to somehow find a spot that prevented that XD It took many shots and places, but it was worth it ❤(ӦｖӦ｡) 

Awww djdhdh yeah cosplaying is an expensive hobby :'D


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> It was!! Hahaha we had to get the perfect lighting XD Since Yoshino's hood makes my face look really dark, we had to somehow find a spot that prevented that XD It took many shots and places, but it was worth it ❤(ӦｖӦ｡)
> 
> Awww djdhdh yeah cosplaying is an expensive hobby :'D


i think it looks amazing!
haha yea, alot of my friends do it and i always envy them, as they spend all their money on it , 

also i tried drawing chibi, im not sure how it looks 


Spoiler: click ^.^












give me an honest opinion on how it looks, as im maybe of selling them


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 24, 2015)

Good morning *w*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


gravyplz said:


> i think it looks amazing!
> haha yea, alot of my friends do it and i always envy them, as they spend all their money on it ,
> 
> also i tried drawing chibi, im not sure how it looks
> ...



Wow, that is amazing, you could totally sell those!


----------



## Lassy (Oct 24, 2015)

What.... when did all this happen?
I'm so confused xD
/dies/


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 24, 2015)

Good morning/afternoon/evening/night/whatever time it is where you are!



gravyplz said:


> i think it looks amazing!
> haha yea, alot of my friends do it and i always envy them, as they spend all their money on it ,
> 
> also i tried drawing chibi, im not sure how it looks
> ...



 That's really good! I'd definitely buy one if you start selling them!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 24, 2015)

Lassy said:


> What.... when did all this happen?
> I'm so confused xD
> /dies/



Hellu, when did what happen~? e w e


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 24, 2015)

Aww you guys are too nice ^.^
I was thinking of maybe selling her as an adoptable, when i finnish it, although i doubt anyone would buy/bid if it where an auction


----------



## Lassy (Oct 24, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hellu, when did what happen~? e w e


well this popsicle group/fandom/admiration ??
I've lost track of things during my hiatus xD


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 24, 2015)

Lassy said:


> What.... when did all this happen?
> I'm so confused xD
> /dies/



Aaaaaa heey!!!
Haha is this your first time on team popsicle  ? ?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lassy said:


> well this popsicle group/fandom/admiration ??
> I've lost track of things during my hiatus xD



Haha yea it must feel weird having a team/group themed after your collectable


----------



## Albuns (Oct 24, 2015)

Lassy said:


> well this popsicle group/fandom/admiration ??
> I've lost track of things during my hiatus xD



During the period where most "Teams" that started were those involving collectibles. Most died out, so this is one is currently the only one left standing. Cx


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 24, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Aww you guys are too nice ^.^
> I was thinking of maybe selling her as an adoptable, when i finnish it, although i doubt anyone would buy/bid if it where an auction



I would totally bid/buy it ;3


----------



## Lassy (Oct 24, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Aaaaaa heey!!!
> Haha is this your first time on team popsicle  ? ?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


yeah very weird.... because i don't see a ice cream swearl thread though, and my collectible only won second place xD hence why i'm a lil confused as well on that

What other teams were there as well that died out? :O


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 24, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Aww you guys are too nice ^.^
> I was thinking of maybe selling her as an adoptable, when i finnish it, although i doubt anyone would buy/bid if it where an auction



I would! as long as it's not at like 500+ TBT because I hardly ever have that much


----------



## Araie (Oct 24, 2015)

I haven't said anything, in like, forever.. so.. hey! And uh.. what has happened, haha.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 24, 2015)

Lassy said:


> What.... when did all this happen?
> I'm so confused xD
> /dies/


Hey lassy 

I thought u were gone for good! anyway thx for the popsicle collectible, its really cute. This all started a couple months ago when Miharu and I were both looking to buy 5-10 popsicle each, they were really cute..
When we were both looking we continuously raised the price to compete with eachother until it got to around 3k for each popsicle which is pretty funny. So yeah its our fault, ur kinda a celebrity to me


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 24, 2015)

Omg the Popsicle collectible maker is here ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Buddy said:


> Hey lassy
> 
> I thought u were gone for good! anyway thx for the popsicle collectible, its really cute. This all started a couple months ago when Miharu and I were both looking to buy 5-10 popsicle each, they were really cute..
> When we were both looking we continuously raised the price to compete with eachother until it got to around 3k for each popsicle which is pretty funny. So yeah its our fault, ur kinda a celebrity to me


I didn't know that's exactly what happened lol. But damn I don't get where you guys get a **** ton of forum bells to burn.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 24, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I didn't know that's exactly what happened lol. But damn I don't get where you guys get a **** ton of forum bells to burn.



I used to sell art and Miharu used to sell like gfx and stuff, we were both pretty loaded,
now miharu is the only one w all the bells :, )


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 24, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> JACOB, YOUR NME IS BUDDY NOW?!?!
> 
> So many people are changing their usernames.....
> 
> Everybody's goin' insane..... XD





Dawnpiplup said:


> XD, it rained all morning and afternoon over here too! And that stinks. I sometimes have headaches too, but mostly when I do an assignment that's really confusing and or the weather feels really damp like today...we had to do an Explorer's test today, and it took most of the school hour kinda....it was kinda boring, :/ but I shouldn't complain. I just got my progress report card grade and I got all A's!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



xD Yeah, the bad weather really makes me feel ill, and Spanish not making any darn sense isn't helping one bit

Now.... I'm thinking I might change my username.  And disappear from everything.  1.4k TBT is a lot for a username change though



Miharu said:


> I'm backkk!~ We got a really nice photo!! >//v/< I'm pretty happy with it hahaha! ; v ; I resized it like 3 times already omg ahahaha the file was big XD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My entry to the Deceitful Disguise Contest!



 Winner-winner-chicken-dinner!



Aerate said:


> Omg the Popsicle collectible maker is here ;u;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



lol buying stuff low and selling it high, or posting 24/7


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

Lassy said:


> yeah very weird.... because i don't see a ice cream swearl thread though, and my collectible only won second place xD hence why i'm a lil confused as well on that
> 
> What other teams were there as well that died out? :O



There was team fruit, and team cake. But those two died out later on. And Hi Lassy! You're the one who made the Popsicle right?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 24, 2015)

Whoa, so the creator of the popsicle collectible has posted in the TP thread...

I wonder if there will be any teams based on the winning collectibles in the Halloween contest.


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Whoa, so the creator of the popsicle collectible has posted in the TP thread...
> 
> I wonder if there will be any teams based on the winning collectibles in the Halloween contest.



I hope not.. There will be a flood of teams xD


----------



## Jacob (Oct 24, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Whoa, so the creator of the popsicle collectible has posted in the TP thread...
> 
> I wonder if there will be any teams based on the winning collectibles in the Halloween contest.



It took like a year after the popsicle was made to get popular and have a team, so there is always hope i suppose


----------



## Lassy (Oct 24, 2015)

Buddy said:


> Hey lassy
> 
> I thought u were gone for good! anyway thx for the popsicle collectible, its really cute. This all started a couple months ago when Miharu and I were both looking to buy 5-10 popsicle each, they were really cute..
> When we were both looking we continuously raised the price to compete with eachother until it got to around 3k for each popsicle which is pretty funny. So yeah its our fault, ur kinda a celebrity to me


Lol I am supposed to be gone for good, but I have still several of my collectibles, so I'd like to sell them, like that I can make some people happy. Once everything that can be sold is sold, I'll go back live under my rock 
Omg that's crazy, and say back to last year, it had no value, everyone was trying to sell it for like 100 BTB :< 
Ohhh no I'm not a celebrity, I'm just a worthless peasant D:



Sugarella said:


> There was team fruit, and team cake. But those two died out later on. And Hi Lassy! You're the one who made the Popsicle right?


Ohhh I guess creations of clans. That sounds nice, team cake sounds like a nice idea  
Yup I'm the girl who spent 5 minutes of her time on photoshop to make those pixels. 



SuperStar2361 said:


> Whoa, so the creator of the popsicle collectible has posted in the TP thread...
> 
> I wonder if there will be any teams based on the winning collectibles in the Halloween contest.


 lmao guys don't treat me like a god, I feel very uneasy about it xD
i'm just a peasant


Buddy said:


> It took like a year after the popsicle was made to get popular and have a team, so there is always hope i suppose


Yeah, I think it got more popular as it was less common? Like last year it was available for everyoneeeee and rpetty much it was sold for so cheap like 100 BTB, and it was like one of the most worthless limited collectibles out there. I guess many people went on hiatus /like me/ and that's why it became rarer for new collectioners.


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 24, 2015)

Ah Lassy! How are you? Great to see you around ^.^


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

I just watched a Try Not to Cry challenge, let's just say I failed.


----------



## Locket (Oct 24, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I just watched a Try Not to Cry challenge, let's just say I failed.



Watch Clannad 

That is the impossible try not to cry challenge.


----------



## Damniel (Oct 24, 2015)

Haven't really posted here in a while,
But how is everyone today?


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Haven't really posted here in a while,
> But how is everyone today?



I'm good. I just ate some pound cake


----------



## Locket (Oct 24, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Haven't really posted here in a while,
> But how is everyone today?



eh

My cat woke me up by:

Meow. Meow. Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## himeki (Oct 24, 2015)

YASSS back from a shopping trip with Bambie! I'll post my loot later c:


----------



## Locket (Oct 24, 2015)

I just tuned my A string on my violin 

But then my teacher will ruin it, and I won't feel happy


----------



## Miharu (Oct 24, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> i think it looks amazing!
> haha yea, alot of my friends do it and i always envy them, as they spend all their money on it ,
> 
> also i tried drawing chibi, im not sure how it looks
> ...


Ahhh thank youuu ;//v//; And yeah ahaha I do spend a lot on cosplay, but not to the point where I have no money left ahahaha XD

YESSS OMG YOU SHOULD DEFINITELY TRY SELLING CHIBIS!!! Only if it is less time consuming for you though! I personally like your sketches since it's something different ;D



Buddy said:


> Hey lassy
> 
> I thought u were gone for good! anyway thx for the popsicle collectible, its really cute. This all started a couple months ago when Miharu and I were both looking to buy 5-10 popsicle each, they were really cute..
> When we were both looking we continuously raised the price to compete with eachother until it got to around 3k for each popsicle which is pretty funny. So yeah its our fault, ur kinda a celebrity to me


Omfg Jacob some of your info was wrong ahahaahah!! We didn't compete against each other! XD We were helping each other out ahahaha it's just there were A LOT of people looking for popsicles during that time so it rose due to competition :'D I remember raising my price an extra 100tbt then someone else would raise there's more omfg xD (buuttt yeah ahaha it was pretty much my fault it rose more since I was looking for 10 of them :'D )



Lucanosa said:


> Winner-winner-chicken-dinner!


Noo I don't want to be turned into dinner! XD



Call me Daniel said:


> Haven't really posted here in a while,
> But how is everyone today?


I am doing great! How are you? (๑?̀ㅂ?́)و✧



MayorEvvie said:


> YASSS back from a shopping trip with Bambie! I'll post my loot later c:


Nice!!! XD


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 24, 2015)

NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

I haven't played ACNL for a while because my mom took it away for a couple of days...and my dreamie, Tiffany, is gone. I just got my 3ds back today. She left me a letter and her farewells...and I got a picture of her. She had the perfect house spot in my town, and now her spot is now just an empty space...I'm so sad right now. I knew this might happen...I had a feeling one of my dreamies would move while I was gone.


----------



## Locket (Oct 24, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> I haven't played ACNL for a while because my mom took it away for a couple of days...and my dreamie, Tiffany, is gone. I just got my 3ds back today. She left me a letter and her farewells...and I got a picture of her. She had the perfect house spot in my town, and now her spot is now just an empty space...I'm so sad right now. I knew this might happen...I had a feeling one of my dreamies would move while I was gone.



move on 

Heck, you may even find a brand new dreamie while she lives on your heart


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 24, 2015)

good morning everyone!
how're you all doing?
I drew this pic this morning and I'm kinda proud of it but idk


Spoiler: warning:large image


----------



## Locket (Oct 24, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> good morning everyone!
> how're you all doing?
> I drew this pic this morning and I'm kinda proud of it but idk
> 
> ...



Well...



Spoiler:  Critique



Eyes need to be bigger and closer or the face needs to be smaller
Hair is too thin, maybe thicker
Your cut in the pants, the knee needs to be smaller, the leg is smaller than the pants, so move the skin inward, and make a darker color by the skin
Clothes need to flow better
Shading
Nose needs to improve a bit
Needs more knuckle on the one hand
Make the hoodie stick up a bit on the shoulders



Wow ^


----------



## roseflower (Oct 24, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> good morning everyone!
> how're you all doing?
> I drew this pic this morning and I'm kinda proud of it but idk
> 
> ...



It?s so cute c:

Hi everybody, I wish you all a nice weekend!
Also I submitted my guess for the candy counting contest, I?m not good at guessing but I try XD


----------



## himeki (Oct 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Nice!!! XD


Indeed! I got:
Eevee hat (THE IRONYYYY)
Madoka Magica: Beginnings
Madoka Magica: Eternal
Madoka Magica: Rebelion (all on dvd!)
couple of mangas,
some new faceplates!

Also, my cosplay wig arrived! ITS SOO LONG OMG ITS GONNA GET TANGLED! Delivery was great, I only ordered on Thursday morning! + the dress itself is almost made! I'll be wearing it for haloween!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 24, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks
btw its a sweater no a hoodie lmao but thank you so much! I'll try to improve!

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> It?s so cute c:
> 
> Hi everybody, I wish you all a nice weekend!
> Also I submitted my guess for the candy counting contest, I?m not good at guessing but I try XD



thank you! 

and gl for the contest! Those are too hard so I usually dont even try lol


----------



## Locket (Oct 24, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> thanks
> btw its a sweater no a hoodie lmao but thank you so much! I'll try to improve!



Ahhh

Make it more sweater like then XD




Spoiler:  This may seem rude for some people



Tbh I don't really support breast cancer. Not trying to be rude, but I just don't. I've heard 3 people doe from Leukemia but 0 people from breast cancer.

I mainly support Leukemia because my *best friend's little sister died* from it about a year ago.

When I was in second grade, a person that also went through it died. 

My grandpa'f friend died from it.

Breast cancer? Never heard of any deaths in real life.


----------



## roseflower (Oct 24, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> thanks
> btw its a sweater no a hoodie lmao but thank you so much! I'll try to improve!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



You really should try, maybe your guess is lucky! You never know if you don`t try


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

Anyways I am really worried to go to band class on Monday considering that my teacher took my flute away (idk) and I don't have one ATM. I'm just really frustrated because I told my mom and she said I'm so irresponsible and she wants me to quit band. Now I actually want to quit band because none of my friends are in it anyways so yeah.. I asked my mom if I could rent a flute she said "no they're too expensive" I want to ask my counseler if I could quit band and just go to music class. I'd much rather choose music over band. And we have a concert in winter and they expect us to be professional before that comes. I'm just really anxious and nervous. I'd ask for help in the Cafe but so far all they've told me is "rent a flute!!" but I can't. 





Aithycou said:


> Ahhh
> 
> Make it more sweater like then XD
> 
> ...



My grandma died from breast cancer in May...


----------



## Locket (Oct 24, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Anyways I am really worried to go to band class on Monday considering that my teacher took my flute away (idk) and I don't have one ATM. I'm just really frustrated because I told my mom and she said I'm so irresponsible and she wants me to quit band. Now I actually want to quit band because none of my friends are in it anyways so yeah.. I asked my mom if I could rent a flute she said "no they're too expensive" I want to ask my counseler if I could quit band and just go to music class. I'd much rather choose music over band. And we have a concert in winter and they expect us to be professional before that comes. I'm just really anxious and nervous. I'd ask for help in the Cafe but so far all they've told me is "rent a flute!!" but I can't.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I heard that, but I meant within my group of friends/ family. Your grandma was the only person I heard of. Sending you a link to a blog from my friends parents


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I heard that, but I meant within my group of friends/ family. Your grandma was the only person I heard of. Sending you a link to a blog from my friends parents



oh but still. my family and i are still coping. ill go ahead and look out for the link


----------



## himeki (Oct 24, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Spoiler:  This may seem rude for some people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've gotta be honest, but this is completely horrible. I'm sorry people close to you died from Leukaemia, but just as many women get breast cancer. You probably don't know anyone with it because you most likely are friends with other boys (if you are, if not ignore this).

Cancer is really horrible, but all cancer should be supported and not just one.
Click this site;
http://www.cancer.org/cancer/cancerbasics/cancer-prevalence

It shows that only 3% of all cancers in the world are from leukaemia, whereas a whopping 41% is from breast.


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I've gotta be honest, but this is completely horrible. I'm sorry people close to you died from Leukemia, but just as many women get breast cancer. You probably don't know anyone with it because you most likely are friends with other boys (if you are, if not ignore this).
> 
> Cancer is really horrible, but all cancer should be supported and not just one.


I totally agree with you c:


----------



## Locket (Oct 24, 2015)

AHHHHHHHHHHHH

I just read about when she died. T.T

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Cancer is really horrible, but all cancer should be supported and not just one.



I agree with this. One thing I hate is because no one supports everyone. All cancers should be recongonized, and divided into months with other cancers, bot like it is. September isn't celebrated nor is it common


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

But Aithycou, this is breast cancer awareness month and you don't even support it? So many females _and_ some males can get this disease and you support leukemia more. It hurts people when they say that someone doesn't support blah blah when their loves ones/someone they know has it or has died from it.

//what am I saying


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 24, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> move on
> 
> Heck, you may even find a brand new dreamie while she lives on your heart



Yeah...but I don't wanna move on. She was with me in Wild World and I loved her. I think I am going to cycle for her.


----------



## himeki (Oct 24, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> I just read about when she died. T.T
> 
> ...


I support every cancer?


----------



## Locket (Oct 24, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> But Aithycou, this is breast cancer awareness month and you don't even support it? So many females _and_ some males can get this disease and you support leukemia more. It hurts people when they say that someone doesn't support blah blah when their loves ones/someone they know has it or has died from it.
> 
> //what am I saying



Read the PM 

it happens


----------



## Miharu (Oct 24, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> good morning everyone!
> how're you all doing?
> I drew this pic this morning and I'm kinda proud of it but idk
> 
> ...


Morning!!! I am doing great!! How about you? XD And omg I really love that drawing!! He is so cuteee ahhh great job!! (≧∇≦)b



MayorEvvie said:


> Indeed! I got:
> Eevee hat (THE IRONYYYY)
> Madoka Magica: Beginnings
> Madoka Magica: Eternal
> ...


OMGGG NICEEEE XD 

AND YESSS omfg long wigs are just (?；ω；｀)ﾌﾞﾜｯ The tangles are so evil



Aithycou said:


> Ahhh
> 
> Make it more sweater like then XD
> 
> ...


Hii (?；ω；｀) I just wanted to say, if you think something may be rude to others, please do not post it. Especially since this is a very touchy subject with many people :c thanks.


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

Well I only know that my grandma got breast cancer and I could be at risk at getting it too
My cousin has epilepsy
And I think that's all.

We should stop before this turns into an argument.
Looks like Miharu beat me to it.


----------



## Locket (Oct 24, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Well I only know that my grandma got breast cancer and I could be at risk at getting it too
> My cousin has epilepsy
> And I think that's all.
> 
> ...



I was gonna stop :3

I'll end it by saying this:

Why don;t we all try to support all cancers for eachother?


----------



## N e s s (Oct 24, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Well I only know that my grandma got breast cancer and I could be at risk at getting it too
> My cousin has epilepsy
> And I think that's all.
> 
> ...


 pardon me but...
you're at no risk of getting breast cancer because cancer isn't contagious...

Also, I'm sorry about your grandma


----------



## Miharu (Oct 24, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I was gonna stop :3
> 
> I'll end it by saying this:
> 
> Why don;t we all try to support all cancers for eachother?


..... is all I can say. 

But anyways what are you guys all up to? c:


----------



## Locket (Oct 24, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> pardon me but...
> you're at no risk of getting breast cancer because cancer isn't contagious...
> 
> Also, I'm sorry about your grandma



Real quick:

While it isn't contagious, it *can* be carried by genes. 

Let's just stop, OK?

A quick edit: I am supporting both breast and Lukemia by wearing one orange sock and one pink sock


----------



## N e s s (Oct 24, 2015)

Also hi miharu!


----------



## Locket (Oct 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ..... is all I can say.
> 
> But anyways what are you guys all up to? c:



Uuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Nothing really


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 24, 2015)

Hii guys! What's up c:

My family decided to go to the movies tonight and they bought a ticket for me too but I thought of just staying at home LOL. Just studying for a test like a geek ;u;


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> pardon me but...
> you're at no risk of getting breast cancer because cancer isn't contagious...
> 
> Also, I'm sorry about your grandma



never mind

So what's up?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 24, 2015)

gooooooooood morrrning america

i literally just woke up qvq


----------



## Locket (Oct 24, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> gooooooooood morrrning america
> 
> i literally just woke up qvq



It's still moring here. It's actually 11:27 AM here


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> gooooooooood morrrning america
> 
> i literally just woke up qvq


I woke up at 7AM and it's Saturday. What's wrong with me?? ^~^

So it's raining a lot today. Tropical Storm Patricia is passing by Texas


----------



## N e s s (Oct 24, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I woke up at 7AM and it's Saturday. What's wrong with me?? ^~^
> 
> So it's raining a lot today. Tropical Storm Patricia is passing by Texas



Goodness, your experiencing this too? I'm in north Texas, so its not as bad. But there was a big thunderstorm for me last night.


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Goodness, your experiencing this too? I'm in north Texas, so its not as bad. But there was a big thunderstorm for me last night.



Yes but I have it real bad. I'm like right next to Mexico so it's worse down here.


----------



## Locket (Oct 24, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Yes but I have it real bad. I'm like right next to Mexico so it's worse down here.



I'm faaaaaaaaaaaaar from it. I'm in northern utah XD


----------



## himeki (Oct 24, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> pardon me but...
> you're at no risk of getting breast cancer because cancer isn't contagious...
> 
> Also, I'm sorry about your grandma



Actually, if someone in your family has cancer you can get it-it could actually be caused by a certain mutated gene. Don't post if you don't know for sure ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> OMGGG NICEEEE XD
> 
> AND YESSS omfg long wigs are just (?；ω；｀)ﾌﾞﾜｯ The tangles are so evil
> .


I KNOW IM HAPPPYYY

oh this one is worse:





it has curls on the bottom too ;v; 110cm long haha!
*also say hi to bambies hand*


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

hi bambie's hand


----------



## Miharu (Oct 24, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Also hi miharu!


HIII!!! Omg I replied to your post a while ago, but I guess it didn't go through D: I had no signal ; v ;

How are youuu?~



Aerate said:


> Hii guys! What's up c:
> 
> My family decided to go to the movies tonight and they bought a ticket for me too but I thought of just staying at home LOL. Just studying for a test like a geek ;u;


AYEEEE!~ Just got back home from grocery shopping! And omg which movie???



The Hidden Owl said:


> gooooooooood morrrning america
> 
> i literally just woke up qvq


MORNING OWLLL AHAHHA Lucky!! I woke up so early :'D Hahaha what are you up to now?~



MayorEvvie said:


> I KNOW IM HAPPPYYY
> 
> oh this one is worse:
> 
> ...


Omfg that wig is so pretty, but once it's tangled, it's going to be a pain in the butt! :'D HI BAMBIE'S HAND AHAHHAA XD

I was able to untangle my Yoshino wig for the photo though!! Which was so nice ahhh spent 1 hour on it though XD Ahahaha! It was worth it!


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

hi Miharu!!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 24, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> hi Miharu!!



Hallo!~ c: What are you up to?~ XD


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hallo!~ c: What are you up to?~ XD



I'm just sitting here snooping around on bell tree xD
I loved your cosplay for the disguise contest! I wish you good luck to win!


----------



## himeki (Oct 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omfg that wig is so pretty, but once it's tangled, it's going to be a pain in the butt! :'D HI BAMBIE'S HAND AHAHHAA XD



Ahaha, thanks! It was actually super cheap and its really good quality
its a complete pain in the arse to put on a wig cap with thick, long hair q.q
I'VE HUNG IT UP SO IT DOESN'T NOT HAHAH


----------



## Miharu (Oct 24, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I'm just sitting here snooping around on bell tree xD
> I loved your cosplay for the disguise contest! I wish you good luck to win!


Hahaha!! Same here!~ XD I love lurking ahahah! XD
Ahhh thank you so much!! ;//v//; You guys are too sweet jsflkdjslfsd There's so many great costumes too! <3



MayorEvvie said:


> Ahaha, thanks! It was actually super cheap and its really good quality
> its a complete pain in the arse to put on a wig cap with thick, long hair q.q
> I'VE HUNG IT UP SO IT DOESN'T NOT HAHAH


Omgg where did you order it from? cx 
AHAHA That's why I like my hair short XD It's so easier to put a wig cap on! XD

JUST WAIT UNTIL YOU WEAR IT AHAHAHA THEN SAY GOODBYE AND HELLO TO THE EVIL WIND AHAHAHA


----------



## Albuns (Oct 24, 2015)

Meep, meow. Hello! How is everyone today?


----------



## Llust (Oct 24, 2015)

just got back from running errands for my mom and binging on the pocky i hoarded while i was out >u<


----------



## Miharu (Oct 24, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Meep, meow. Hello! How is everyone today?


I'm great!! How about you? cx I'm just snuggling under my new umaru cape I got!! It's so warmmmm huhuhuhu~



mimihime said:


> just got back from running errands for my mom and binging on the pocky i hoarded while i was out >u<


OHH welcome back!! and omg which flavor??!?!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 24, 2015)

Afternoon


----------



## himeki (Oct 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omgg where did you order it from? cx
> AHAHA That's why I like my hair short XD It's so easier to put a wig cap on! XD
> 
> JUST WAIT UNTIL YOU WEAR IT AHAHAHA THEN SAY GOODBYE AND HELLO TO THE EVIL WIND AHAHAHA


I actually got it from eBay, [click!]
I bet! But I like my hair~
I KNOW I HOPE IT DOES NOT RAIN ON THE 21ST!


----------



## Llust (Oct 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm great!! How about you? cx I'm just snuggling under my new umaru cape I got!! It's so warmmmm huhuhuhu~
> 
> 
> OHH welcome back!! and omg which flavor??!?!



thanks c: bought two pack of flavors that ive never tried- oreo and green tea. the green tea one is amazing, although the oreo flavored pocky is really disappointing tbh. it tastes so fake ;v;


----------



## Miharu (Oct 24, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Afternoon


Good afternoon Blackjack!  How are you doing?~



MayorEvvie said:


> I actually got it from eBay, [click!]
> I bet! But I like my hair~
> I KNOW I HOPE IT DOES NOT RAIN ON THE 21ST!


OHH NICEE!! Hahaha I've been getting all my wigs from taobao.com!! cx
Huhuhu real hair is the best <3 When you wear a wig for too long, it starts hurting your head :'D At least for me it does due to the wig cap :'D



mimihime said:


> thanks c: bought two pack of flavors that ive never tried- oreo and green tea. the green tea one is amazing, although the oreo flavored pocky is really disappointing tbh. it tastes so fake ;v;


OHHH I love both!!! But tbh, I love the oreo more than the green tea ahahaha!! XD (I'm not too big on green tea that's why XD )

Have you tried the green tea flavored kit kats? O:


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Good afternoon Blackjack!  How are you doing?~



Fine.... just a bit tired


----------



## Llust (Oct 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Good afternoon Blackjack!  How are you doing?~
> 
> 
> OHH NICEE!! Hahaha I've been getting all my wigs from taobao.com!! cx
> ...



ah i see ^^ i actually havent tried green tea flavored kit kats, id love to try them sometime though. im not really big on green tea either to the point where i crave it, but it tops my formal favorite flavors -- which are chocolate and strawberry. are the green tea kit kats good? ouo


----------



## Miharu (Oct 24, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Fine.... just a bit tired


Awww!! You should definitely get some rest! 



mimihime said:


> ah i see ^^ i actually havent tried green tea flavored kit kats, id love to try them sometime though. im not really big on green tea either to the point where i crave it, but it tops my formal favorite flavors -- which are chocolate and strawberry. are the green tea kit kats good? ouo


Ohh you should!! They are actually pretty good!! Which surprised me ahaha!! XD


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Awww!! You should definitely get some rest!



Oh, I will be sleeping in heavily tomorrow 

How ya been?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm great!! How about you? cx I'm just snuggling under my new umaru cape I got!! It's so warmmmm huhuhuhu~
> 
> 
> OHH welcome back!! and omg which flavor??!?!



Hiya, Mimi! I'm doing fine myself, thanks. Oooh~ whatsa Umaru? owo


----------



## himeki (Oct 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH NICEE!! Hahaha I've been getting all my wigs from taobao.com!! cx
> Huhuhu real hair is the best <3 When you wear a wig for too long, it starts hurting your head :'D At least for me it does due to the wig cap :'D


I have a huge bulg on my head ;v;


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hey guys! Back from soccer, how's everyone doing?


----------



## himeki (Oct 24, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Hey guys! Back from soccer, how's everyone doing?



Good thanks! I learn't how to change eye color on photoshop!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 24, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Hey guys! Back from soccer, how's everyone doing?



I'm just sitting here procrastinating, how was soccer? c:


----------



## himeki (Oct 24, 2015)

OH MY GOD. I MADE MARY'S EYES BLUE!
Before...





After!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm heading off to work!~ Talk to you guys later! cx





Blackjack said:


> Oh, I will be sleeping in heavily tomorrow
> 
> How ya been?


OHH NICEE hahhaa I love sleeping <3

I've been great! How about yourself? c:



Alby-Kun said:


> Hiya, Mimi! I'm doing fine myself, thanks. Oooh~ whatsa Umaru? owo


THIS IS UMARUU <333





AHAHA XD



MayorEvvie said:


> I have a huge bulg on my head ;v;


Oh god :'D I hate it when that happens jsdlkfjsl



Sparro said:


> Hey guys! Back from soccer, how's everyone doing?


Welcome back!! I'm doing great! How about you? c:



MayorEvvie said:


> OH MY GOD. I MADE MARY'S EYES BLUE!
> Before...
> 
> 
> ...


NICCEEE!~ XD


----------



## Albuns (Oct 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm heading off to work!~ Talk to you guys later! cx
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D'AAWWW~ She's so tiny! x3 Huehue, those pig things to the sides of her makes it look like she's their mom or something. xD


----------



## himeki (Oct 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm heading off to work!~ Talk to you guys later! cx
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im having such fun with photoshop~


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 24, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I'm just sitting here procrastinating, how was soccer? c:



We won...surprisingly..
What's making you procrastinate?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 24, 2015)

Sparro said:


> We won...surprisingly..
> What's making you procrastinate?



An essay. It's nearly finished, I just need to find some supporting details for my examples then type up the final draft and send it in.... and Haikyuu!!, I'm waiting for the next episode to be released today. xD


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 24, 2015)

Hellooooooooooooo everyone!

I blew 350 TBT for a cake collectible earlier. It was worth it though 

How is everyone?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 24, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Hellooooooooooooo everyone!
> 
> I blew 350 TBT for a cake collectible earlier. It was worth it though
> 
> How is everyone?



Hi! Nice XD. I'm doing ok...but I just feel a little sad somehow. Just family, personal stuff.  Maybe even school.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 24, 2015)

@Miharu I'm doin' great, have fun at work!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 24, 2015)

morning everyone how are you all doing!! ^.^

also i posted that adoptable thread but I doubt it will get anywhere


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 24, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> morning everyone how are you all doing!! ^.^
> 
> also i posted that adoptable thread but I doubt it will get anywhere



I'm good. WBU?


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 24, 2015)

Good thanks, gettin ready to go out


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 24, 2015)

H-hi guys! How are we all doing?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 24, 2015)

Tanooki said:


> H-hi guys! How are we all doing?



Hey! I'm good, you?


----------



## himeki (Oct 24, 2015)

AAAAAH I think I finally mastered my Marry makeup, and I can actually get the wig on on my own!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 24, 2015)

Tanooki said:


> H-hi guys! How are we all doing?



Hi! I'm doing pretty good, but I'm a little bit tired today. What about you? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I feel bad...I'm already 13 years old and I still don't know how to write my home address. I know my zip code and state and city and stuff, but I just don't know my home address...I feel so spoiled.


----------



## himeki (Oct 24, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Hi! I'm doing pretty good, but I'm a little bit tired today. What about you?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I feel bad...I'm already 13 years old and I still don't know how to write my home address. I know my zip code and state and city and stuff, but I just don't know my home address...I feel so spoiled.



h o w


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 24, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Hey! I'm good, you?



I'm doing great! What are you up to?

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> AAAAAH I think I finally mastered my Marry makeup, and I can actually get the wig on on my own!



That's so cool! You're making me think of Mary from Mekaku City Actors! I really love your signature by the way! Touko Fukawa is probably the character I realte to the most in DR!! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> Hi! I'm doing pretty good, but I'm a little bit tired today. What about you?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I feel bad...I'm already 13 years old and I still don't know how to write my home address. I know my zip code and state and city and stuff, but I just don't know my home address...I feel so spoiled.



Holy crap! I learned my address in kindergarten! That's because I used to write so many letters, and always had to put my address up in the left corner! XD 
 I'm doing pretty good, I'm a bit tired as well!


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi guys! How is everybody tonight?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 24, 2015)

@Tanooki just on TBT, dinners being cooked up. You?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 24, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Hi guys! How is everybody tonight?



Hellu~ I'm doing pretty good, how about you?


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 24, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Hi guys! How is everybody tonight?



good! wbu?


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 24, 2015)

Tired, kinda bored. Thinking maybe its time for ice cream...hmmmm. Lol


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 24, 2015)

Sparro said:


> @Tanooki just on TBT, dinners being cooked up. You?



I'm also on TBT, and I'm playing AC:NL! :33 
 Sounds like you're having fun over there! X'DD

- - - Post Merge - - -



aleshapie said:


> Tired, kinda bored. Thinking maybe its time for ice cream...hmmmm. Lol



It's always time for ice cream!! ^J^


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 24, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> h o w



Idk 0.o I just get confused on how to write it. I can't believe it myself either... D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tanooki said:


> I'm doing great! What are you up to?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Omg you learned it in KINDERGARDEN?  At my school, they didn't make us put our address on our papers on the left corner...at least I don't remember that they did.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 24, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Idk 0.o I just get confused on how to write it. I can't believe it myself either... D:



Isn't your home address just four numbers inscribed on a plate in front of your house though?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm going to figure this out right now and remember how to write my address once and for all! -goes to internet-

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Isn't your home address just four numbers inscribed on a plate in front of your house though?



No, I mean like you put the whole thing, like if you live in avenue, what street, your zip code, state, city, etc...what I meant was I don't know how to write my mailing address.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 24, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I'm going to figure this out right now and remember how to write my address once and for all! -goes to internet-
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh, I never really had to memorize everything, so I guess I don't know how to write my entire home address either. xD


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 24, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Oh, I never really had to memorize everything, so I guess I don't know how to write my entire home address either. xD



Oh XD . The fact that someone else doesn't know how to write their mailing address kinda made my day, not to be mean or anything....lol . I have GOT to learn this someday though.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 24, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Oh XD . The fact that someone else doesn't know how to write their mailing address kinda made my day, not to be mean or anything....lol . I have GOT to learn this someday though.



I don't plan on using my postal service anytime soon, so I think I'm safe. 
And don't worry, it's not mean at all. Glad I can make your day! xD


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 24, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I don't plan on using my postal service anytime soon, so I think I'm safe.
> And don't worry, it's not mean at all. Glad I can make your day! xD



XD  well I'm glad it's not mean...thanks for making my day lol


----------



## Miharu (Oct 24, 2015)

Finally off work!~ Wooo what are you guys all up to? cx





Alby-Kun said:


> D'AAWWW~ She's so tiny! x3 Huehue, those pig things to the sides of her makes it look like she's their mom or something. xD


OHH They are actually hamsters!! HAHAHAH XD



gravyplz said:


> morning everyone how are you all doing!! ^.^
> 
> also i posted that adoptable thread but I doubt it will get anywhere


OHH Good luck with your auction!!! x] 



Tanooki said:


> H-hi guys! How are we all doing?


HIII!~ This is my first time seeing you on Team Popsicle!! Welcome to Team Popsicle!  How are you doing? x]



MayorEvvie said:


> AAAAAH I think I finally mastered my Marry makeup, and I can actually get the wig on on my own!


OHHH NICEEEE!!!! 



aleshapie said:


> Tired, kinda bored. Thinking maybe its time for ice cream...hmmmm. Lol


OHH what kind of ice cream! ;D


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 24, 2015)

@Miharu nothing, just relaxing, resting because of soccer. How are you, watcha up to?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 24, 2015)

Sparro said:


> @Miharu nothing, just relaxing, resting because of soccer. How are you, watcha up to?



Ohh nicee!! I'm just relaxing nowww c: Work was so tiring ahaha XD Just finished dinner and now watching T.V. cx Watching Paranormal Activity XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohh nicee!! I'm just relaxing nowww c: Work was so tiring ahaha XD Just finished dinner and now watching T.V. cx Watching Paranormal Activity XD



What did you eat?

Off topic, I looked through my friends list and saw a bunch of my old friends who don't come around anymore, I swear I'm gonna cry


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohh nicee!! I'm just relaxing nowww c: Work was so tiring ahaha XD Just finished dinner and now watching T.V. cx Watching Paranormal Activity XD



hey miharu ^.^ !
aw and thanks about the auction, although no one really seems to be going for it, but eh, atleast ill make something out of it 

omg paranormal activity no thank you ;_; i can't even handle ghost videos on youtube without thinking my house is haunted D:


----------



## N e s s (Oct 25, 2015)

Holy crap I won a blue candy


----------



## N e s s (Oct 25, 2015)

Entry please~


----------



## Miharu (Oct 25, 2015)

Sparro said:


> What did you eat?
> 
> Off topic, I looked through my friends list and saw a bunch of my old friends who don't come around anymore, I swear I'm gonna cry


We ate Lamb, Potatoes, and string beans!~ It was delicious! >//v/< I never though Lamb tasted so good :'D



gravyplz said:


> hey miharu ^.^ !
> aw and thanks about the auction, although no one really seems to be going for it, but eh, atleast ill make something out of it
> 
> omg paranormal activity no thank you ;_; i can't even handle ghost videos on youtube without thinking my house is haunted D:


HIII!~ And awww!!! ;v ; You can do it!~

And omfg jsldjslfd trust me, if it weren't for my boyfriend, I wouldn't be able to watch these scary things :'D



TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Holy crap I won a blue candy


CONGRATS!!! XD I was wayyyy off on the guess count aahahaha!~



TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Entry please~


What kind of entry? c: Will you be entering the Giveaway by using your 1 popsicle or pps or both?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

@Miharu ooooooooooooooooooohhhhjhjjhj, never had lamb before
We had curry chicken with rice, it was delicious. Thanks, mom 

How was work?


----------



## N e s s (Oct 25, 2015)

Both pls

Also how many pps do I have?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 25, 2015)

Sparro said:


> @Miharu ooooooooooooooooooohhhhjhjjhj, never had lamb before
> We had curry chicken with rice, it was delicious. Thanks, mom
> 
> How was work?



It's really really good!! XD

OHHH that sounds delicious!! I haven't had curry in forever ahaha! I love my curry with Katsu <3 

It was super tiring :'D Hahaha but aside from that I'm glad I'm finally relaxing! Though I have work again in the morning :'D Weekends are always super busy for me xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Both pls
> 
> Also how many pps do I have?



Unfortunately I just checked and you only have 92 pps x: So you can't redeem an entry for that yet xD But I did add two entries for having a popsicle! c: You can always check how many pps you have in your Quest Roster in the Quests section!~


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

@Miharu welp, at least you're here 

UGGGGHHHHHH IM SO CLOSE TO 200 POSTS ;-;


----------



## Miharu (Oct 25, 2015)

Sparro said:


> @Miharu welp, at least you're here
> 
> UGGGGHHHHHH IM SO CLOSE TO 200 POSTS ;-;



Yeahh!! And I'm slowly getting super sleepy ahaha XD

OHHH EARLY CONGRATS!~


----------



## N e s s (Oct 25, 2015)

Sweet, just got a sapphire for 100 Tbt!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 25, 2015)

So good to be back!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 25, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Sweet, just got a sapphire for 100 Tbt!



Whaaaaaat?! Cool! I wish I could get all the gemstones that cheap!

Anyway, good morning/afternoon/evening/night, whoever is on here right now! How is everyone?


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi guysss, what's up c:


----------



## himeki (Oct 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Isn't your home address just four numbers inscribed on a plate in front of your house though?



mate, not all of us live on streets with thousands of houses.


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 25, 2015)

Look at mai sweggy popsicles, Thanks Lassy! <3


----------



## Albuns (Oct 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> mate, not all of us live on streets with thousands of houses.



True true, but wouldn't that be an example of what a home address could be?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 25, 2015)

Aaaaaahhhh I almost have 100 posts in here

I'm racing on MK8 now, but it's boring because I'm miles ahead of everyone else in mpst of the races I've been in so far today. Like come ooooon, give me a challenge people! I gotta do it for the VR though. I have 4600+ VR right now.


----------



## Araie (Oct 25, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Aaaaaahhhh I almost have 100 posts in here
> 
> I'm racing on MK8 now, but it's boring because I'm miles ahead of everyone else in mpst of the races I've been in so far today. Like come ooooon, give me a challenge people! I gotta do it for the VR though. I have 4600+ VR right now.



I know that feeling, haha.


----------



## himeki (Oct 25, 2015)

Peh, this pattern cutting is a pain in the arse.


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2015)

Wow, I have 454 posts on this thread including this one :x


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

Good morning everyone! 

I've been so busy I've procrastinated my art shop thread.... if I get a chance I'll post it later today, but I honestly don't think anyone will buy :l

How are y'all?


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 25, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> So good to be back!



Hiya death!!!! LUV your sig!!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HIII!~ This is my first time seeing you on Team Popsicle!! Welcome to Team Popsicle!  How are you doing? x]



I'm o-on the team? D I'm doing great! I just woke up about an hour ago after a pretty wicked dream mixed with a hint of nightmares O_O

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ouch!! I sprayed cologne in my face on accident! >w<


----------



## Locket (Oct 25, 2015)

I swear I woke up at 8:00 today, not 10:30 

Good morning! What's up everyone?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I swear I woke up at 8:00 today, not 10:30
> 
> Good morning! What's up everyone?



Good morning!  I'm making a new group.  A secret group.  It'll be made to replace Team Fruit when I close it tonight.
What about you?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

O





Tanooki said:


> I'm o-on the team? D I'm doing great! I just woke up about an hour ago after a pretty wicked dream mixed with a hint of nightmares O_O
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ouch!! I sprayed cologne in my face on accident! >w<



Ouchie! What...how does one even?


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 25, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I swear I woke up at 8:00 today, not 10:30
> 
> Good morning! What's up everyone?



Noooo!!!!! Where's the cute fox sig????


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 25, 2015)

Sparro said:


> O
> 
> Ouchie! What...how does one even?



Well, I was going to spray some on me //I'm a girl but I looooove AXE cologne like SO much
 I was going to spray it under my arms and casual Melanie NOT paying attention sprayed it in her face! @/w\@

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> Noooo!!!!! Where's the cute fox sig????



Oh! DaCoSim, I REALLY like your sig! It's adorable!


----------



## Hatori (Oct 25, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> So good to be back!



Hey, welcome back, D3ath! 


And good morning/afternoon/night! How's everyone doing?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 25, 2015)

hnnnn wish me luck on this BTB Shop I just made @w@ 

/SNEEZE

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hatori said:


> Hey, welcome back, D3ath!
> 
> 
> And good morning/afternoon/night! How's everyone doing?



I'm doing good! Just trying to get people to buy my stuff through this TBT marketplace thread XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

@Tanooki I don't even understand anymore 
I don't even
I just don't
How the heck


----------



## Hatori (Oct 25, 2015)

Tanooki said:


> hnnnn wish me luck on this BTB Shop I just made @w@
> 
> /SNEEZE
> 
> ...



I see you have a buyer already! xD Nice :] I don't think you need me to say good luck! haha


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 25, 2015)

Hatori said:


> I see you have a buyer already! xD Nice :] I don't think you need me to say good luck! haha



It's ironic because as soon as I posted that I had a buyer already! X'DD


----------



## himeki (Oct 25, 2015)

JFC MY HEAD HURTS FROM THIS APRON


----------



## roseflower (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi there, how are you doing today

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> JFC MY HEAD HURTS FROM THIS APRON


The apron for your cosplay?


----------



## himeki (Oct 25, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi there, how are you doing today
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yep. The pattern is god awful, and the fabric I'm using is cream. CREAM. they told em it was white.


----------



## roseflower (Oct 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yep. The pattern is god awful, and the fabric I'm using is cream. CREAM. they told em it was white.



Ahh I hope you can make it work somehow ;v; Good luck!


----------



## himeki (Oct 25, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Ahh I hope you can make it work somehow ;v; Good luck!



Thanks!

This is just a little doodle-what do you guys think about it style wise?
https://gyazo.com/df501e9f9e8f51f924d4dfa3a9119130


----------



## roseflower (Oct 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> This is just a little doodle-what do you guys think about it style wise?
> https://gyazo.com/df501e9f9e8f51f924d4dfa3a9119130


Cute chibi style, you could maybe make the ribbon of the headband larger, so it looks even cuter c:


----------



## Locket (Oct 25, 2015)

Guyssssssss this thread is dyiiiiiiiiiiingggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Guyssssssss this thread is dyiiiiiiiiiiingggggggggggggggggggggg



This thread never dies


----------



## roseflower (Oct 25, 2015)

Sparro said:


> This thread never dies



Yesss it?s alive, go Team Popsicle XD

How?s your Sunday everyone?


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 25, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Yesss it?s alive, go Team Popsicle XD
> 
> How?s your Sunday everyone?



Its monday morning here lol, but my sunday was good  went to a bonfire, roasted some stuff, pretty good, yours?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2015)

Sparro said:


> This thread never dies



Ya dude, Team Popsicle is the bomb, it'll never die.  Well, I hope not XD. But I highly doubt it will.


----------



## Llust (Oct 25, 2015)

aughh-- does anyone know how to cover up ink on paper? ;v; this map im working on for hw is due tomorrow and i accidentally put a city in the wrong state. i tried coating white nail polish over it and rubbing away, but i just smeared the blue ink everywhere >< its been like two hours and the polish is still wet and i need to write over it


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2015)

mimihime said:


> aughh-- does anyone know how to cover up ink on paper? ;v; this map im working on for hw is due tomorrow and i accidentally put a city in the wrong state. i tried coating white nail polish over it and rubbing away, but i just smeared the blue ink everywhere >< its been like two hours and the polish is still wet and i need to write over it



Use wite-out?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Yesss it?s alive, go Team Popsicle XD
> 
> How?s your Sunday everyone?



My Sunday is really good so far! I got to play some ACNL and help someone decorate their town by yours truly, thank you very much.  But I have SO much homework from my History teacher...but I mustn't give up now, I'm only in 8th Grade! And legend has it that school will become tougher with loads more homework...lol.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> My Sunday is really good so far! I got to play some ACNL and help someone decorate their town by yours truly, thank you very much.  But I have SO much homework from my History teacher...but I mustn't give up now, I'm only in 8th Grade! And legend has it that school will become tougher with loads more homework...lol.



XD I'm doing physics right now, so yes, it does get tougher.
Enjoy the easy work while you have it


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Use wite-out?



Yeah, White-out is a good thing to use. I usually use that every once in a while 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> XD I'm doing physics right now, so yes, it does get tougher.
> Enjoy the easy work while you have it



All right, I will dude XD  thanks for the advice and letting me know what's ahead. *gulps*

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG YAAS  I just checked how many posts that I have currently, and right now it says I have 51! I can now earn up points and compete in the giveaway, yay!


----------



## N e s s (Oct 25, 2015)

#lucanosa is making fruit cult


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> #lucanosa is making fruit cult



It's a conspiracy! BURN HIM

jk


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2015)

Wait, so where can we see all of the quests that we can do?


----------



## N e s s (Oct 25, 2015)

Sparro said:


> It's a conspiracy! BURN HIM
> 
> jk



Lmao, what's up everyone


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Wait, so where can we see all of the quests that we can do?



Under the "quests" spoiler, which is under the "fun quests" caption on Miharu's OP!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> All right, I will dude XD  thanks for the advice and letting me know what's ahead. *gulps*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OMG YAAS  I just checked how many posts that I have currently, and right now it says I have 51! I can now earn up points and compete in the giveaway, yay!



;D Trust me, it gets harder haha!

And congrats!! 



TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> #lucanosa is making fruit cult



I TOLD YOU IT'S A SECRET GROUP, NOT A CULT.
ugh.



Sparro said:


> It's a conspiracy! BURN HIM
> 
> jk



IT'S.  NOT.  A CULT.
IT'S A SECRET GROUP.
y'all ain't ever gonna get invited at this rate lol


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

@Lucanosa wow okay that's rude


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

Sparro said:


> @Lucanosa wow okay that's rude



XD sorry!
;-; I just don't want people to think it's another SHS


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD sorry!
> ;-; I just don't want people to think it's another SHS



It's okay
We all know it's a cult
You don't need to hide it
jk


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 25, 2015)

Afternoon


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Under the "quests" spoiler, which is under the "fun quests" caption on Miharu's OP!



Oh ok, thanks! Once Miharu gets back and finds this comment, I hope she'll make me my own quest log soon! Eek I can't wait


----------



## Miharu (Oct 25, 2015)

Hey guys! Stopping by just to say hi (๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧  I hope you guys are all having a fantastic weekend! I am currently working atm so I will be reading through the posts I have missed when I get home in 4 hours c;


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hey guys! Stopping by just to say hi (๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧  I hope you guys are all having a fantastic weekend! I am currently working atm so I will be reading through the posts I have mssed when I get home in 4 hours c;



Hey, Miharu! Have a nice day.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ;D Trust me, it gets harder haha!
> 
> And congrats!!
> 
> ...



Thank you~ And oh snap a secret group? Time to eavesdrop and lurk lol jk


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

Sparro said:


> It's okay
> We all know it's a cult
> You don't need to hide it
> jk



..... it is a fruit cult.  you got me.
we're gonna do some dark fruit magic like slicing apples
and also peeling oranges



Blackjack said:


> Afternoon



Good afternoon! 



Miharu said:


> Hey guys! Stopping by just to say hi (๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧  I hope you guys are all having a fantastic weekend! I am currently working atm so I will be reading through the posts I have mssed when I get home in 4 hours c;



Hey!!!  My weekend is going great!  Just tired.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

@Lucanosa :OOOOOOOOOOOO THE TRUTH IS REVEALED


----------



## Jacob (Oct 25, 2015)

let me in said cult


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD sorry!
> ;-; I just don't want people to think it's another SHS



Which reminds me...I remember a while ago there were all these people who had a sig that had the words "SHS". What does that stand for?


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ..... it is a fruit cult.  you got me.
> we're gonna do some dark fruit magic like slicing apples
> and also peeling oranges
> 
> ...




I am in said fruit cult

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> Which reminds me...I remember a while ago there were all these people who had a sig that had the words "SHS". What does that stand for?



People still will never know


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2015)

^^Good afternoon Blackjack 



Buddy said:


> let me in said cult



Ya dude I wanna join this so called cult too


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Thank you~ And oh snap a secret group? Time to eavesdrop and lurk lol jk



I already had people lurking LOL it's all been set up via PM



Sparro said:


> @Lucanosa :OOOOOOOOOOOO THE TRUTH IS REVEALED



...



Buddy said:


> let me in said cult



ummm it's relatively private, you gotta have filled certain conditions in order for an invite.
oh and you gotta worship fruit.



Dawnpiplup said:


> Which reminds me...I remember a while ago there were all these people who had a sig that had the words "SHS". What does that stand for?



Only its members knew


----------



## Albuns (Oct 25, 2015)

mimihime said:


> aughh-- does anyone know how to cover up ink on paper? ;v; this map im working on for hw is due tomorrow and i accidentally put a city in the wrong state. i tried coating white nail polish over it and rubbing away, but i just smeared the blue ink everywhere >< its been like two hours and the polish is still wet and i need to write over it



My art teacher told us to use whiteout when we did our ink paintings to clean up any smudges we had, you could try that and see if it works. o:


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> ^^Good afternoon Blackjack
> 
> 
> 
> Ya dude I wanna join this so called cult too


I can let you in with Luca's permission
Actually I can't soz


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I already had people lurking LOL it's all been set up via PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ok. And never mind, I don't wanna join...I WORSHIP JUNK FOOD MORE


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 25, 2015)

Just saying, as an EXmember of SHS, it was never a cult, we were a group of friends just like the fire emblem group, just like ANY friend group. Everyone assumed so much worse because rumors spread and ideas got tossed around. If you could all just drop it, it is over with and no more. Your rumors ripped friends apart and as such I will end that.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I can let you in with Luca's permission
> Actually I can't soz



u wat m8



Dawnpiplup said:


> Oh ok. And never mind, I don't wanna join...I WORSHIP JUNK FOOD MORE



xD I'll talk with the members and see if you can join.   you got a good chance of joining though!


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Just saying, as an EXmember of SHS, it was never a cult, we were a group of friends just like the fire emblem group, just like ANY friend group. Everyone assumed so much worse because rumors spread and ideas got tossed around. If you could all just drop it, it is over with and no more. Your rumors ripped friends apart and as such I will end that.



I never really cared for SHS, I knew it was just a little friend group. I don't know why people made such a big deal over 3 letters.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 25, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I never really cared for SHS, I knew it was just a little friend group. I don't know why people made such a big deal over 3 letters.



Nor do I but it really hurts to be called so many rude names for having friends


----------



## roseflower (Oct 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hey guys! Stopping by just to say hi (๑?̀ㅂ?́)و✧  I hope you guys are all having a fantastic weekend! I am currently working atm so I will be reading through the posts I have missed when I get home in 4 hours c;



Hi Miharu, hope you have a great weekend too!


----------



## Llust (Oct 25, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Use wite-out?



i dont have white out. if i did then i wouldnt be asking this o:


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2015)

mimihime said:


> i dont have white out. if i did then i wouldnt be asking this o:



oh. sorry o:
hmm.. I really don't know any good methods so good luck!


----------



## N e s s (Oct 25, 2015)

What's up?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Nor do I but it really hurts to be called so many rude names for having friends



I feel bad how SHS ended.  I know I didn't contribute to it's ... well drama.  But, I don't see what's wrong with having a tight group of friends.  Team Fruit died because of Team Popsicle, and the 'fruit cult' is simply a secret revival of it.  People who were in Team Fruit will get an automatic invite, if they're really active, and those who aren't will get invites if they're nice people on the forum who'd like to join.
It's not meant to make fun of SHS, or to be like it, but instead be a new secret Team Fruit that won't die down easily.


----------



## roseflower (Oct 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ..... it is a fruit cult.  you got me.
> we're gonna do some dark fruit magic like slicing apples
> and also peeling oranges



Aah this sounds really interesting, fruit magic<3


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I feel bad how SHS ended.  I know I didn't contribute to it's ... well drama.  But, I don't see what's wrong with having a tight group of friends.  Team Fruit died because of Team Popsicle, and the 'fruit cult' is simply a secret revival of it.  People who were in Team Fruit will get an automatic invite, if they're really active, and those who aren't will get invites if they're nice people on the forum who'd like to join.
> It's not meant to make fun of SHS, or to be like it, but instead be a new secret Team Fruit that won't die down easily.



Me too, I wouldn't want to be a member of SHS and then be called "rude" or "stupid" for not telling others what it stood for..
I'm a really sensitive girl, so I would have been offended easily. I just don't get why people had to make such a giant deal over it. It's just 3 letters, that's all. I don't get why people wanted to be in it so bad.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 25, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Me too, I wouldn't want to be a member of SHS and then be called "rude" or "stupid" for not telling others what it stood for..
> I'm a really sensitive girl, so I would have been offended easily. I just don't get why people had to make such a giant deal over it. It's just 3 letters, that's all. I don't get why people wanted to be in it so bad.



I have been called for worse since then..... people just seem to think we are punching bags, we are people with feelings, i just don't know what went to wrong


----------



## N e s s (Oct 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ..... it is a fruit cult.  you got me.
> we're gonna do some dark fruit magic like slicing apples
> and also peeling oranges



I KNEW IT!

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> u wat m8
> 
> 
> 
> xD I'll talk with the members and see if you can join.   you got a good chance of joining though!



0.o really? Well then, let me know if I'm in and I'll try my best to eat more fruits lol.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 25, 2015)

Bleeeh, why must Physics be so much more complicated compared to Algebra? T n T


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> I KNEW IT!
> 
> YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!



what do you have against dark fruit-magic cults?



Dawnpiplup said:


> 0.o really? Well then, let me know if I'm in and I'll try my best to eat more fruits lol.



Your PMs are full.
Once they're empty I'll send you one regarding it


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

Just watched an old Bollywood (the Hollywood of India) movie. The ending was sad af and I'm so dead

The movie is called, "Barfi!" and the ending made me almost cry ;-;

It's fully Hindi, but has subtitles. Watch it, you won't be ashamed :')


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi guys! //yawns
 How are we all this beautiful day/afternoon/night?
It's night-time for me!


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 25, 2015)

Tanooki said:


> Hi guys! //yawns
> How are we all this beautiful day/afternoon/night?
> It's night-time for me!



evening for me :3 and thank you


----------



## Locket (Oct 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Bump



This thread has been dying a lot today. It usually stays up. Maybe it's because of me not talking much?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tanooki said:


> Hi guys! //yawns
> How are we all this beautiful day/afternoon/night?
> It's night-time for me!



It's 6:30 PM here.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

Tanooki said:


> Hi guys! //yawns
> How are we all this beautiful day/afternoon/night?
> It's night-time for me!



Good evening!  I'm okay, just tired
It's night for me too.



Aithycou said:


> This thread has been dying a lot today. It usually stays up. Maybe it's because of me not talking much?



Nah, it sometimes does that.  When Mimi gets back on everyone will swarm back ;3;
TP is becoming a living thing... it's scary XD


----------



## Miharu (Oct 25, 2015)

HEYYYY GUYS!~ I AM FINALLY OFF WORKK WOOOO!~ ;//v//; Then day off tomorrow for sure!~ I'm so excited ahahaha!~ Relaxing time for me!~ I'll be updating the Quest Roster shortly as well and making some updates! cx 

What have you guys all been up to? Did you guys do anything fun/interesting this weekend? 





ems said:


> Look at mai sweggy popsicles, Thanks Lassy! <3


AYEEE Congrats on all your popsicles!! 



Tanooki said:


> I'm o-on the team? D I'm doing great! I just woke up about an hour ago after a pretty wicked dream mixed with a hint of nightmares O_O


If you'll like to be! We'll love to have you! cx If so, I'll go ahead and add you to the Popsicles in Freezing Roster! 



Dawnpiplup said:


> Oh ok, thanks! Once Miharu gets back and finds this comment, I hope she'll make me my own quest log soon! Eek I can't wait


I found it! ;D I'll make you your own Quest Roster shortly! c: Just going to get something to eat and change out of my work clothes XD



Aithycou said:


> This thread has been dying a lot today. It usually stays up. Maybe it's because of me not talking much?


Really? o __ o It doesn't seem like it's dying at all ahahaha xD I mean dying in my opinion would be no posts within a day x: Or no posts on TP within like 6 hours or so xD Hahaha Aside from that, I personally think it's pretty active c: 



Lucanosa said:


> Nah, it sometimes does that.  When Mimi gets back on everyone will swarm back ;3;
> TP is becoming a living thing... it's scary XD


Omg Lucanosa, I literally thought you were Alby-Kun because you called me Mimi ahahaha!! XD And omg noooo I don't want TP to be scary!!... but it may be good since Halloween is coming up soon! ;D


----------



## Locket (Oct 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Really? o __ o It doesn't seem like it's dying at all ahahaha xD I mean dying in my opinion would be no posts within a day x: Or no posts on TP within like 6 hours or so xD Hahaha Aside from that, I personally think it's pretty active c:



It's been getting on the second page a lot.

Can you give me tips on GFX though? I apparently suck at it


----------



## aericell (Oct 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HEYYYY GUYS!~ I AM FINALLY OFF WORKK WOOOO!~ ;//v//; Then day off tomorrow for sure!~ I'm so excited ahahaha!~ Relaxing time for me!~ I'll be updating the Quest Roster shortly as well and making some updates! cx
> 
> What have you guys all been up to? Did you guys do anything fun/interesting this weekend?



Hey!! I went to Disneyland and it was super fun. I got a picture with Peter Pan and he is so cute!!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 25, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> It's been getting on the second page a lot.
> 
> Can you give me tips on GFX though? I apparently suck at it


That's not surprising if the Basement's game is active ahahaha xD I mean literally we can get on the second page within 10 minutes if someone posts on all of the game threads, so it's not shocking at all (nor does it mean we are dying xD). cx I mean The Basement is literally meant for spam ahahaha~

How long have you been making GFX for? o: 



happinessdelight said:


> Hey!! I went to Disneyland and it was super fun. I got a picture with Peter Pan and he is so cute!!



OHH YEAHH!! I SAWWWW AHHHH JFSDLSJDS I'm so happy you had a great time!! Were you there for the entire weekend?


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 25, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Hey!! I went to Disneyland and it was super fun. I got a picture with Peter Pan and he is so cute!!



I love DisneyLand!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 25, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I love DisneyLand!



It's been so long since I've been the DisneyLand! XD Hahaha I mainly go to Great America since it's closer! c: How often do you go Lily?~ And how have you been?? >//v/<


----------



## Albuns (Oct 25, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Hey!! I went to Disneyland and it was super fun. I got a picture with Peter Pan and he is so cute!!



I've never been to Disneyland before in my life. ;v;


----------



## Miharu (Oct 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I've never been to Disneyland before in my life. ;v;



ALBYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!~ AYEEEEEE!!! XD What have you been up to!!! ; v; It feels like forever since I've talked with you!! XD


----------



## aericell (Oct 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH YEAHH!! I SAWWWW AHHHH JFSDLSJDS I'm so happy you had a great time!! Were you there for the entire weekend?



I wish! We only went yesterday, but it would've been really tiring to go for 2 days. My feet still hurt from walking around so much


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hey, Miharu! How are you?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ALBYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!~ AYEEEEEE!!! XD What have you been up to!!! ; v; It feels like forever since I've talked with you!! XD



MIIIIIMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII~! Helluu~ x3 I've been watching Noragami lately, couldn't do much this week due to homework dragging me down. x v x And really? I could've sworn we chatted for a bit yesterday. xD


----------



## aericell (Oct 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I've never been to Disneyland before in my life. ;v;



The only other time I've gone was around 1st grade? So I don't remember much of it. Next time my dad wants to go to Disney California Adventure instead. I'm aiming to get the annual pass when I have money and friends lol


----------



## Albuns (Oct 25, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> The only other time I've gone was around 1st grade? So I don't remember much of it. Next time my dad wants to go to Disney California Adventure instead. I'm aiming to get the annual pass when I have money and friends lol



Annual pass? Would you even be able to go that often though? o:


----------



## Miharu (Oct 25, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> I wish! We only went yesterday, but it would've been really tiring to go for 2 days. My feet still hurt from walking around so much


Awww!! ; v; And omg I bet!! :'D It hurts more when you wear sandals ahahaha! What was your favorite ride? XD



Sparro said:


> Hey, Miharu! How are you?


Hi Sparro!! Thank you so much for the donation!! I'll be adding your name to the credit list soon!~ Just about to head out to get some food then coming back and updating everything cx

I'm doing great!! Just super tired! Hahaha XD So happy to be home though!! How are you?


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> It's been so long since I've been the DisneyLand! XD Hahaha I mainly go to Great America since it's closer! c: How often do you go Lily?~ And how have you been?? >//v/<



I have only went once, when I took a trip to San Diego to see one of my aunts back in 2012. It was so fun, but I haven't been there since  And I could always be better ^.^ I have been working on this project for AP US History and its killing me little by little XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

@Miharu feeling kinda restless for some reason, listening to piano music to calm me down.

And as for the donation, no problem! It's really my pleasure.

How was work?


----------



## Locket (Oct 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> That's not surprising if the Basement's game is active ahahaha xD I mean literally we can get on the second page within 10 minutes if someone posts on all of the game threads, so it's not shocking at all (nor does it mean we are dying xD). cx I mean The Basement is literally meant for spam ahahaha~
> 
> How long have you been making GFX for? o:



I just need like a teacher/ a helper to help me 

Maybe give me a little theme and I can make something and you can tell me how to improve?


----------



## aericell (Oct 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Annual pass? Would you even be able to go that often though? o:



Hopefully! If I'm not overloaded on schoolwork. I'll be dorming next year and the college I'm going to is only about half an hour away



Miharu said:


> Awww!! ; v; And omg I bet!! :'D It hurts more when you wear sandals ahahaha! What was your favorite ride? XD



Splash Mountain! I love water rides omg


----------



## Miharu (Oct 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> MIIIIIMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII~! Helluu~ x3 I've been watching Noragami lately, couldn't do much this week due to homework dragging me down. x v x And really? I could've sworn we chatted for a bit yesterday. xD


OHH NICEE!!! I heard Noragami was really good!! I haven't seen it yet though!! ALSO THEY NEED A SEASON 2 FOR OVERLORD OMG JSLFKDJSLD And Awww!! ; v ; I hope you have less homework this week!! Pshhh we didn't chat long enough! XD



MissLily123 said:


> I have only went once, when I took a trip to San Diego to see one of my aunts back in 2012. It was so fun, but I haven't been there since  And I could always be better ^.^ I have been working on this project for AP US History and its killing me little by little XD


D'awww!! ;v; I hope you can go there when you are free with your family!! >//v//< And yeah that's true! cx 
And oh gosh! D: What do you have to do for your project?



Sparro said:


> @Miharu feeling kinda restless for some reason, listening to piano music to calm me down.
> 
> And as for the donation, no problem! It's really my pleasure.
> 
> How was work?


Aww!! ; v ; Here's a funny video you can watch to make you laugh!  I found it super entertaining and I laughed so hard ahaha!! Hope this makes you feel better!






D'aww that's so sweet of you! ;//v/;

Work was tiring as usual! So I'm glad I'm finally out! cx


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2015)

hi c:

Haven't posted in a while. How's it going? ^-^


----------



## Miharu (Oct 25, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I just need like a teacher/ a helper to help me
> 
> Maybe give me a little theme and I can make something and you can tell me how to improve?


How long have you been making gfx for? c: Also how harsh do you want me to be? 



happinessdelight said:


> Splash Mountain! I love water rides omg


Ahhh I love water rides too!! Until it gets cold ahahaha XD


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2015)

I went on a water ride in sea world ^^

It was Journey in Atlantis I think, and I was strapped in duh

When we were going down, I almost puked because it went SO fast! But it splashed me like crazy, I was soaked. I liked to stand by when other kids were doing it, and I got really close to the rails closing off the ride, so I could get splashed even more haha


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 25, 2015)

hello everyone, how are you all ^.^
also f(x) mv in 12 hours =.= so excited!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2015)

Tanooki said:


> Hi guys! //yawns
> How are we all this beautiful day/afternoon/night?
> It's night-time for me!



It's nighttime for me too  I'm doing pretty good! I just ate dinner, and I'm now watching some Full House on Nickelodeon and playing with the BTF website.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH NICEE!!! I heard Noragami was really good!! I haven't seen it yet though!! ALSO THEY NEED A SEASON 2 FOR OVERLORD OMG JSLFKDJSLD And Awww!! ; v ; I hope you have less homework this week!! Pshhh we didn't chat long enough! XD



So far, Noragami's been pretty wacky, but it does have it's nice serios moments. But then again, I've only watched 3 episodes so far. xD They do, but remember, it's only been a couple months since the last episode, and I don't think they can produce another series that quickly. -w- And thankies! May the Alpacatato God have mercy on my brain. ;v; Maybe, all I remember you talking about was of a girl with a blanket and her magical orange hamsters. xD


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> It's nighttime for me too  I'm doing pretty good! I just ate dinner, and I'm now watching some Full House on Nickelodeon and playing with the BTF website.



ooh full house! that was my summertime show ^^
I watched it every night in the summer, and i would record it when it came on just in case i missed it


----------



## Miharu (Oct 25, 2015)

(Currently eating Tacos nomnomnomnom (*?ω｀*) I shall reply back to everyone once I finish eating! <3 )


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HEYYYY GUYS!~ I AM FINALLY OFF WORKK WOOOO!~ ;//v//; Then day off tomorrow for sure!~ I'm so excited ahahaha!~ Relaxing time for me!~ I'll be updating the Quest Roster shortly as well and making some updates! cx
> 
> What have you guys all been up to? Did you guys do anything fun/interesting this weekend?
> 
> Omg Lucanosa, I literally thought you were Alby-Kun because you called me Mimi ahahaha!! XD And omg noooo I don't want TP to be scary!!... but it may be good since Halloween is coming up soon! ;D



xD I spent all weekend doing Spanish and physics r.i.p.
next weekend I'll try to enjoy it more

And I'm sorry XD I knew your name was Mimi from seeing it, I'll call you Miharu if you'd rather.  It's totally up to you!  I didn't want to offend you though haha



Miharu said:


> (Currently eating Tacos nomnomnomnom (*?ω｀*) I shall reply back to everyone once I finish eating! <3 )



TACOSSS


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HEYYYY GUYS!~ I AM FINALLY OFF WORKK WOOOO!~ ;//v//; Then day off tomorrow for sure!~ I'm so excited ahahaha!~ Relaxing time for me!~ I'll be updating the Quest Roster shortly as well and making some updates! cx
> 
> What have you guys all been up to? Did you guys do anything fun/interesting this weekend?
> 
> ...



XD, ok then, thank you so much Miharu!


----------



## duckvely (Oct 25, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> hello everyone, how are you all ^.^
> also f(x) mv in 12 hours =.= so excited!!



same here ^^ just watched their teaser and it's amazingg


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH NICEE!!! I heard Noragami was really good!! I haven't seen it yet though!! ALSO THEY NEED A SEASON 2 FOR OVERLORD OMG JSLFKDJSLD And Awww!! ; v ; I hope you have less homework this week!! Pshhh we didn't chat long enough! XD
> 
> 
> D'awww!! ;v; I hope you can go there when you are free with your family!! >//v//< And yeah that's true! cx
> ...



Too much. Wayyyyy to much XD


----------



## Albuns (Oct 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> (Currently eating Tacos nomnomnomnom (*?ω｀*) I shall reply back to everyone once I finish eating! <3 )



*Q* WHAT KIIIIND~!?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> ooh full house! that was my summertime show ^^
> I watched it every night in the summer, and i would record it when it came on just in case i missed it



Yay, a person who likes Full House!  I remember last Summer I played outside with my neighbors in about the late evening kinda, about 6 or 7:30pm ish. We played until about somewhere around 8 o' clock...ah, the good times. Then I would sometimes watch Full House, too! ^_^ Now, watching Full House has kinda become a routine thing. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> (Currently eating Tacos nomnomnomnom (*?ω｀*) I shall reply back to everyone once I finish eating! <3 )



Ooh snaps TACOS  I don't think I can eat tacos for about 2 years...I have braces.  unless maybe if the tacos are soggy, or maybe if I break the taco shell into tiny pieces.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey guys, I'm just curious: do you guys play ACNL a lot? I still play it a lot, but sometimes I can get lazy and not bother to play it and just rather lurk on BTF


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 25, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> same here ^^ just watched their teaser and it's amazingg



ikr it looks so cool! all the teasers remind me of electric shock, pink tape era

and omg the whole album is going to be edm and house *.* im so excited


----------



## Miharu (Oct 25, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> hi c:
> 
> Haven't posted in a while. How's it going? ^-^


HII!~ It's been going great! My tummy is now full so I'm super happy ahahha! XD



gravyplz said:


> hello everyone, how are you all ^.^
> also f(x) mv in 12 hours =.= so excited!!


GRAVYY AYEEE AND OMG YESSS I CAN'T WAITTT <333 Also I finally got around to watching Taeyeon's new solo "I" and omfg :'D She soothed my soul ahaha her voice is so heavenly! JSFDLKJSF



Alby-Kun said:


> So far, Noragami's been pretty wacky, but it does have it's nice serios moments. But then again, I've only watched 3 episodes so far. xD They do, but remember, it's only been a couple months since the last episode, and I don't think they can produce another series that quickly. -w- And thankies! May the Alpacatato God have mercy on my brain. ;v; Maybe, all I remember you talking about was of a girl with a blanket and her magical orange hamsters. xD


Yeah I know!! ; v; So much excitement for the next season ahhhh!~ Hopefully I'll forget about it until it comes out :'D Otherwise I'll just be too eager for Overlord ahahaha!! XD

OMG YESSS AHAHA YOU MEAN UMARU!!!! I can't wait to cosplay as her!~ Already ordered her wig mwuahahah!~
So far only wore it during the time I did the small shoot with my boyfriend for the contest here ahahaha!~
vvv


Spoiler:  












Wearing it now too though since it's so cuddly and warm, I'm just afraid I'm going to like spill something on it :'D



Lucanosa said:


> xD I spent all weekend doing Spanish and physics r.i.p.
> next weekend I'll try to enjoy it more
> 
> And I'm sorry XD I knew your name was Mimi from seeing it, I'll call you Miharu if you'd rather.  It's totally up to you!  I didn't want to offend you though haha
> ...


Omg :'D SJDFLKS I definitely hope you get to enjoy your weekend more!!! At least you finished your homework right? 

LOOL NAWWW no need to apologize at all!! I don't mind either or! cx You didn't offend me what so ever so no worries! 

YESSS TACOSSS AHAHAHA XD SO YUMMY



Dawnpiplup said:


> XD, ok then, thank you so much Miharu!


You are very welcome! In progress of updating the OP now! c:



MissLily123 said:


> Too much. Wayyyyy to much XD


Oh gosh!! D: Good luck with them!! You can do it!!! 



Alby-Kun said:


> *Q* WHAT KIIIIND~!?


SOFT TACOS, FIERY TACOS, AND A BURRITO AHAHAHA XD From Taco Bell XD



Dawnpiplup said:


> Ooh snaps TACOS  I don't think I can eat tacos for about 2 years...I have braces.  unless maybe if the tacos are soggy, or maybe if I break the taco shell into tiny pieces.
> 
> Hey guys, I'm just curious: do you guys play ACNL a lot? I still play it a lot, but sometimes I can get lazy and not bother to play it and just rather lurk on BTF


AWWW!!! When I had braces, I still ate tacos ahaha!! You just have to be careful XD I didn't start eating hardish food until like 3-6 months after when it felt fine XD You can always have soft tacos too! 

And nope! I rarely play ACNL now xD I used to play 24/7, but now it's rare that I get on ahaha!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

@Miharu that video was hilarious XD


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> GRAVYY AYEEE AND OMG YESSS I CAN'T WAITTT <333 Also I finally got around to watching Taeyeon's new solo "I" and omfg :'D She soothed my soul ahaha her voice is so heavenly! JSFDLKJSF



HEEY ^.^
and omg isn't it amazing!! it was filmed like an hour away from where i live ;_;
OOOO FX yaas its coming out at 4 a.m here, *furiously sets alarm*


----------



## Miharu (Oct 25, 2015)

Sparro said:


> @Miharu that video was hilarious XD


IKR?!??! AHAHAHA It made my entire week, or even more omfg hahaha I watched it last night since my friend shared it on facebook and I couldn't stop laughing ahahaha!!! 



gravyplz said:


> HEEY ^.^
> and omg isn't it amazing!! it was filmed like an hour away from where i live ;_;
> OOOO FX yaas its coming out at 4 a.m here, *furiously sets alarm*


IT ISSS OMG SJKLFJDS and omg :'D You are so lucky ahahah AND OMG YESSSS AHAHAHA I CAN'T WAIT FOR FX /SCREAMS


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg :'D SJDFLKS I definitely hope you get to enjoy your weekend more!!! At least you finished your homework right?
> 
> LOOL NAWWW no need to apologize at all!! I don't mind either or! cx You didn't offend me what so ever so no worries!
> 
> YESSS TACOSSS AHAHAHA XD SO YUMMY



;_; nope.  still got a lot to do :'D haha procrastination

and okay Mimi 

Yasss I need tacos soon 0'o'0


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

How's everyone today/tonight?


----------



## aericell (Oct 25, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> hello everyone, how are you all ^.^
> also f(x) mv in 12 hours =.= so excited!!



omg yas so hyped


----------



## Albuns (Oct 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HII!~ It's been going great! My tummy is now full so I'm super happy ahahha! XD
> 
> 
> GRAVYY AYEEE AND OMG YESSS I CAN'T WAITTT <333 Also I finally got around to watching Taeyeon's new solo "I" and omfg :'D She soothed my soul ahaha her voice is so heavenly! JSFDLKJSF
> ...



Omigosh Mimi, you look too cute in that photo! >//w//< Also, those little ears on the hood of the blanket is just too cute for my eyes~ *^* Almost makes me wanna nibble em, huehue. You look a lot calmer than I'd thought,that only adds to the cuteness!


----------



## roseflower (Oct 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Aww!! ; v ; Here's a funny video you can watch to make you laugh!  I found it super entertaining and I laughed so hard ahaha!! Hope this makes you feel better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This vid...is ...wow XD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

Sparro said:


> How's everyone today/tonight?



Tired.  My brain hurts from 10 hours of physics and Spanish today and also yesterday.
Oh, and hungry.

How about you?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Tired.  My brain hurts from 10 hours of physics and Spanish today and also yesterday.
> Oh, and hungry.
> 
> How about you?



Aw, get some rest!

I'm okay, I'm watching a movie called Khabi Khushi Khabi Gham

Best movie ever


----------



## Miharu (Oct 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ;_; nope.  still got a lot to do :'D haha procrastination
> 
> and okay Mimi
> 
> Yasss I need tacos soon 0'o'0


Oh gosh!! D: Good luck!! I hope you finish them all soon!! ;v ; And omg once we get into procrastination, you can never stop :'D 

;D

GET SOMMEEEEEEE!~ XD



Sparro said:


> How's everyone today/tonight?


I am doing wonderful!~ Full belly, re-watching the hilarious video, and now updating TP's OP HAHAHA XD How about you? c:



Alby-Kun said:


> Omigosh Mimi, you look too cute in that photo! >//w//< Also, those little ears on the hood of the blanket is just too cute for my eyes~ *^* Almost makes me wanna nibble em, huehue. You look a lot calmer than I'd thought,that only adds to the cuteness!


Ahhh thank youu >//v//< The lighting always suck in my room :'D Hahaha! AND OMG ISN'T IT?? I LOVE THE EARS AHAHAHAH XD And NOOOOOO D': Poor hamster ears!! Hahaha XD

Omg, that's only because it's a selfie HAHAH I'm pretty crazy irl XD 



roseflower said:


> This vid...is ...wow XD


AHAHHA I AM SO GLAD YOU WATCHED IT AHAHAHA IT'S FANTASTIC AHAHAHHA


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Aw, get some rest!
> 
> I'm okay, I'm watching a movie called Khabi Khushi Khabi Gham
> 
> Best movie ever



I will, when I fall asleep.

And another movie to add to my netflix queue~


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

@Miharu you are literally to cute for me
It's like....killing me inside

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> I will, when I fall asleep.
> 
> And another movie to add to my netflix queue~



It's a Hindi movie, just a heads up!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oh gosh!! D: Good luck!! I hope you finish them all soon!! ;v ; And omg once we get into procrastination, you can never stop :'D
> 
> ;D
> 
> GET SOMMEEEEEEE!~ XD



aghhhhh the pain

and tomorrow when the procrastination isn't as strong ;-;



Sparro said:


> It's a Hindi movie, just a heads up!



Better check to see if English subtitles work


----------



## Albuns (Oct 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhh thank youu >//v//< The lighting always suck in my room :'D Hahaha! AND OMG ISN'T IT?? I LOVE THE EARS AHAHAHAH XD And NOOOOOO D': Poor hamster ears!! Hahaha XD
> 
> Omg, that's only because it's a selfie HAHAH I'm pretty crazy irl XD



Really? o: If that's the case, then kudos to you for giving off such an innocent vibe! xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

Sometimes quoting works and sometimes it doesn't I swear

@Lucanosa ya' might cry at the end


----------



## roseflower (Oct 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHAHHA I AM SO GLAD YOU WATCHED IT AHAHAHA IT'S FANTASTIC AHAHAHHA



Yeah it?s fantastic still laughing tears ahaha, and you look so cute in that pic, Umaru is love<3


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 25, 2015)

Sparro said:


> How's everyone today/tonight?



good ^.^ awaiting f(x)'s comeback while finishing a huge graphics assignment >.>

- - - Post Merge - - -



happinessdelight said:


> omg yas so hyped



cant wait for luna's vocal lines *.*

*prays for more spotlight on ambers vocals*


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2015)

I have a cherry giveaway going on right now! It's 9:34 and it ends at 10:00 CDT so get there fast!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> IT ISSS OMG SJKLFJDS and omg :'D You are so lucky ahahah AND OMG YESSSS AHAHAHA I CAN'T WAIT FOR FX /SCREAMS


AAAA EXCITMENT!!
can't wait to pass out at 4:04 am its gonna be so good ^.^, i heard a bit of the demo, its like an ambient synth with a beat 
its gonna be great!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Sometimes quoting works and sometimes it doesn't I swear
> 
> @Lucanosa ya' might cry at the end



It can't be as bad as some movies I've seen.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> It can't be as bad as some movies I've seen.



Probably not, it's pretty sad though!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 25, 2015)

Sparro said:


> @Miharu you are literally to cute for me
> It's like....killing me inside


:'D T-Thank you?? Hahahah! XD I don't want to kill you ; v;



Lucanosa said:


> aghhhhh the pain
> 
> and tomorrow when the procrastination isn't as strong ;-;


Gahh!! D: When is this all due for you??



Alby-Kun said:


> Really? o: If that's the case, then kudos to you for giving off such an innocent vibe! xD


YEEE AHAHHA Photos can only do so much XD Errmm let me find one where I'm just being a derp with my friends HAHAHA



Spoiler:  



FOUND IT AHAHHAA I'm the one on the left in red cosplaying as Female Luffy from One Piece XD










roseflower said:


> Yeah it?s fantastic still laughing tears ahaha, and you look so cute in that pic, Umaru is love<3


HAHAHA That's great to hear!!! I'm still laughing in tears as well while I replay this omfg XD Hahaha
And ahh thank you ;//v/; AND YESS UMARU IS LOVE AHAHA <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> I have a cherry giveaway going on right now! It's 9:34 and it ends at 10:00 CDT so get there fast!


OHH!!! I'll go check it out!! Thanks for letting us know! cx



gravyplz said:


> AAAA EXCITMENT!!
> can't wait to pass out at 4:04 am its gonna be so good ^.^, i heard a bit of the demo, its like an ambient synth with a beat
> its gonna be great!


MUCH EXCITEMENT AHAHAHA!! And ahhhhh I BET IT WILL!~


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Too much. Wayyyyy to much XD



Omg...that was awesome XD.   and those two pics are awesome Miharu!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Probably not, it's pretty sad though!



;] I'll be fine!  If it gets too bad I can change it to a cooking show.



Miharu said:


> Gahh!! D: When is this all due for you??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By the end of the year ;U;

and even though it's a derpy pic it's still nice X'D you look like you're having fun there


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

@Miharu I am literally dead from your cuteness


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2015)

Sparro said:


> @Miharu I am literally dead from your cuteness



Lol me too  and I love how you always look cheerful, Miharu. That smile...I just love it 0.o

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well you all, I'm going to sleep. Goodnight everyone~


----------



## N e s s (Oct 25, 2015)

Tell me I'm not the only one who just watched the walking dead.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Lol me too  and I love how you always look cheerful, Miharu. That smile...I just love it 0.o
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Well you all, I'm going to sleep. Goodnight everyone~



Goodnight 
I think I'll be going asleep soon too



TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Tell me I'm not the only one who just watched the walking dead.





Spoiler: WARNING: spoiler



Glenn died.
R.I.P.


I only seen that bit though xD


----------



## N e s s (Oct 25, 2015)

Tell me I'm not the only one who just watched the walking dead.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh dang post glitch


----------



## Miharu (Oct 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> By the end of the year ;U;
> 
> and even though it's a derpy pic it's still nice X'D you look like you're having fun there



OHHH PHEW luckily you still have a lot of time left then!! XD

And ahhh ahahahah!! We had a really great time omg XD Being with my friends while cosplaying is the best thing ever ahaha especially when you get to cosplay from the same series with your friends! XD



Sparro said:


> @Miharu I am literally dead from your cuteness


:'D NOOOO



Dawnpiplup said:


> Lol me too  and I love how you always look cheerful, Miharu. That smile...I just love it 0.o
> Well you all, I'm going to sleep. Goodnight everyone~


-revives you both- :'D <3 And ahh thank youu ahahaha XD

NIGHHTTT!~ Sleep tight! <3 



TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Tell me I'm not the only one who just watched the walking dead.


Omfg :'D I already know what happened sjdflksjflds but I haven't watched the latest episode yet and I'm just :'D (P.s. Let's try not to spoiler it for others who haven't seen it yet! Put everything in a spoiler with a disclaimer thanks! <3 )


----------



## Albuns (Oct 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> FOUND IT AHAHHAA I'm the one on the left in red cosplaying as Female Luffy from One Piece XD



Haha, I love how you're all picking your noses~ x3


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

@Miharu imagine my tombstone

_Here lies Sparro, lived a normal life and died young from cuteness overload_

IT IS TOO LATE, MIHARUUUUU


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 25, 2015)

hey everyone 
howre you all doing?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Haha, I love how you're all picking your noses~ x3


YEEEE Part of the character huhuhu the characters are just all so fun and loveable <333 Bwuahahah!~



Sparro said:


> @Miharu imagine my tombstone
> 
> _Here lies Sparro, lived a normal life and died young from cuteness overload_
> 
> IT IS TOO LATE, MIHARUUUUU


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :'D AHAHA FUNNY THING IS THAT DESCRIPTION REMINDS ME OF SANJI FROM ONE PIECE AHAHAHA XD Where he almost died because he was losing too much blood from nose bleeds AHAHAHAHAH Poor Chopper was worrying sick for him XD omfg 



Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> hey everyone
> howre you all doing?


Heyyy!!!  I'm doing great!! How about you? cx


----------



## Albuns (Oct 25, 2015)

Sparro said:


> @Miharu imagine my tombstone
> 
> _Here lies Sparro, lived a normal life and died young from cuteness overload_
> 
> IT IS TOO LATE, MIHARUUUUU



Hehe. "Mimi the Murderer strikes again! 2 victims died from getting arrows pierced through their chest simply by looking into her eyes! If you see a girl with an orange blanket over her head prancing about, run the other direction and throw food her way. Maybe then your life will be spared!"


----------



## Miharu (Oct 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hehe. "Mimi the Murderer strikes again! 2 victims died from getting arrows pierced through their chest simply by looking into her eyes! If you see a girl with an orange blanket over her head prancing about, run the other direction and throw food her way. Maybe then your life will be spared!"



Omg Alby Hahaha That description though!!! XD It somewhat reminded me of Medusa :'D but omg what kind of food would you throw cx I'm pretty picky XD


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Tell me I'm not the only one who just watched the walking dead.



My mom told me


sjjshdhehakkwje


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

If throw pocky, ramen, sweets and burgers. Would that work?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg Alby Hahaha That description though!!! XD It somewhat reminded me of Medusa :'D but omg what kind of food would you throw cx I'm pretty picky XD



Hm... takoyaki, steak, fish, pocky, and anything I can find in your fridge. xD And ya, I sorta did base it off of Medusa~


----------



## Miharu (Oct 25, 2015)

Sparro said:


> If throw pocky, ramen, sweets and burgers. Would that work?





Alby-Kun said:


> Hm... takoyaki, steak, fish, pocky, and anything I can find in your fridge. xD And ya, I sorta did base it off of Medusa~



You guys literally threw everything I love :'D Especially fish <3333 LOL


----------



## Albuns (Oct 25, 2015)

Miharu said:


> You guys literally threw everything I love :'D Especially fish <3333 LOL



*GASP* So you ARE half fluffy cat! O:


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> *GASP* So you ARE half fluffy cat! O:



The truth has been revealed :OIOOOOOO


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 25, 2015)

HALLOOOOOOOOO EVURYVUN!! VELCOME TO MY HOUSE OV HORRORS!!!

wut happened

anyways, hello! i really hate how school is literally my job, but i don't get paid. -.-

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> HALLOOOOOOOOO EVURYVUN!! VELCOME TO MY HOUSE OV HORRORS!!!
> 
> wut happened
> 
> anyways, hello! i really hate how school is literally my job, but i don't get paid. -.-



this is so random wth


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ohmahgerd I have 198 posts o:


----------



## Miharu (Oct 25, 2015)

✧ Quest Rosters are now up to date! You may now check if you have any more pps for more entries, or wait until we get closer to the end of the Big Giveaway!

✧ Quests #21 will be ending in less than a hour! Get those easy pps while you can! c:

✧ Quests #22-26 will be ending tomorrow night! Make sure to check them out if you haven't yet since there are quite a few easy pps you can make! ;D

✧ Starting on November 1st, you MUST show your popsicle collectibles until the Big Giveaway ends to have your popsicle entries counted! It's currently added the the entry list right now, however, if it's not shown on your user bar, then your popsicle entries shall be taken away! ;v ; (Members without popsicles will not need to worry about this!)

✧ Special Shout Out to Sparro for his generous donation of 100 tbt which has been added to Call me Daniel's popsicle donation prize! c:

✧ Just a reminder: Make sure you comment that you'll like to enter the big giveaway with either popsicle entries or using pps! We will NOT be entering people automatically to this giveaway! You MUST let us know you want to enter using either/both entries! If you ever have any questions, please feel free to give me a PM! c: (Before entering, make sure you have 50+ posts on this thread, otherwise you won't be able to enter until you reach 50+ posts on TP! Also only members who were on the rosters before this giveaway was announced may enter!)​


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 26, 2015)

Glitch post ;-;



Spoiler: Quest 4



This should be my 200th post, or my next post.





Spoiler: Quest 21



I voted! 



- - - Post Merge - - -

WELP no one posted so that's only #199


----------



## aericell (Oct 26, 2015)

Sparro said:


> WELP no one posted so that's only #199



i'll help ya out


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 26, 2015)

Why thank you, Joanne! Have a nice day.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm literally shaking right now :'D I can't believe I made it into voting for the Deceitful Disguise contest! I didn't know the order was randomized so I thought I didn't make it in until I scrolled down :'D jdsklfjlsd 





Sparro said:


> Glitch post ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOOO CONGRATS ON YOUR 200TH POST ON TP!~ I'll update your Quest Roster shortly!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 26, 2015)

Is anyone ready for a school break already??? I literally want to die right now... so much pressure gah! And I still have 7 months. ; ;


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 26, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Is anyone ready for a school break already??? I literally want to die right now... so much pressure gah! And I still have 7 months. ; ;



Tell papa Sparro what's up.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 26, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Tell papa Sparro what's up.


School and school and school and work and school.

I would have done so much more school if I wasn't as tired as heck from yesterday... I worked my butt off for half the day at a wedding and my feet are ready to fall off.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 26, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Is anyone ready for a school break already??? I literally want to die right now... so much pressure gah! And I still have 7 months. ; ;


NOO!! jskldfjkls I hope it gets less stressful for you Owl!! ;__ ;



Sparro said:


> Tell papa Sparro what's up.


Your Quest Roster is now updated!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm literally shaking right now :'D I can't believe I made it into voting for the Deceitful Disguise contest! I didn't know the order was randomized so I thought I didn't make it in until I scrolled down :'D jdsklfjlsd



AHHH CONGRATSSSS!!!! I knew you would make it though. XDDD and tbh i might have voted for you. ;DDD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 26, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> School and school and school and work and school.
> 
> I would have done so much more school if I wasn't as tired as heck from yesterday... I worked my butt off for half the day at a wedding and my feet are ready to fall off.



Don't let stress get you down! We're all here to help. 

@Miharu congrats!!!! You deserve that spot!


----------



## aericell (Oct 26, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Is anyone ready for a school break already??? I literally want to die right now... so much pressure gah! And I still have 7 months. ; ;



I'm so ready! I have 3 big projects due at the end of the semester OTL I only have like 2 months though. Hoping to drop my history class so next semester is way less stressful


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> NOO!! jskldfjkls I hope it gets less stressful for you Owl!! ;__ ;



Ahhh thank you! I really hope next week I'll have a little but of a break... it's been school everyday since the beginning of the month. v,v;


----------



## Miharu (Oct 26, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Don't let stress get you down! We're all here to help.
> 
> @Miharu congrats!!!! You deserve that spot!



Ahhh thank you!! ;//v/;

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> Ahhh thank you! I really hope next week I'll have a little but of a break... it's been school everyday since the beginning of the month. v,v;



Ahhh you're welcome!! >/v/< And yeah!! ; __ ; //hopes very hard that you get a break!!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 26, 2015)

ohhhhhh yeaahhhh im hecka nervous for the collectible contest! the staff said they would pick so there's not gonna be any voting... im hoping mine gets chosen even though i rushed it and messed up on something and submitted it before i realized lol.... i really liked it too. ; ;


----------



## Miharu (Oct 26, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> ohhhhhh yeaahhhh im hecka nervous for the collectible contest! the staff said they would pick so there's not gonna be any voting... im hoping mine gets chosen even though i rushed it and messed up on something and submitted it before i realized lol.... i really liked it too. ; ;



Ahhh jslfjlsd good luck Owl!! >//v//< Did you post your collectible in the "Share Your Entries" thread? O: I don't remember if I saw it or not!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 26, 2015)

I can't even enter the Canada thing, living in Canada yet I don't have HHA ;-;

Well at least I have TP
because it's all I have :')


----------



## Miharu (Oct 26, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I can't even enter the Canada thing, living in Canada yet I don't have HHA ;-;
> 
> Well at least I have TP
> because it's all I have :')



AWW!!! ; __ ; Do you have to have HHA to enter it?

We are happy to have you!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhh jslfjlsd good luck Owl!! >//v//< Did you post your collectible in the "Share Your Entries" thread? O: I don't remember if I saw it or not!



I didn't! I should post it here! lemme get it real fast... I kinda wished I made it bigger then resized it so it would be smoother, but I didn't think of that till someone pointed out that that's what they did LOL.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 26, 2015)

@Miharu you could use NL, but my file corrupted. I don't really care, gives me a reason to laugh at my bad luck XD

What's everyone up too?


----------



## duckvely (Oct 26, 2015)

redeeming Quest #14: signed! c:


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 26, 2015)

Here they are... I guess I was trying to get it in fast so that nobody would steal my idea LOL


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 26, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Here they are... I guess I was trying to get it in fast so that nobody would steal my idea LOL
> 
> View attachment 154068 View attachment 154069



Itsa lollipop 
Yay for lollipop


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 26, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Here they are... I guess I was trying to get it in fast so that nobody would steal my idea LOL
> 
> View attachment 154068 View attachment 154069



that's very cute!! do you think you could also do color variations on those like orange & black hehe *0*
man those would a BIG hit for Halloween collectible if they were to go on sell!! haha great job c:


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> that's very cute!! do you think you could also do color variations on those like orange & black hehe *0*
> man those would a BIG hit for Halloween collectible if they were to go on sell!! haha great job c:



ahhh orange/black would be great as well!

and thank youuuu! how are you? n_n


----------



## Jacob (Oct 26, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Here they are... I guess I was trying to get it in fast *so that nobody would steal my idea LOL
> *
> View attachment 154068 View attachment 154069


@me


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 26, 2015)

Buddy said:


> @me



im totally not referencing you


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 26, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> ahhh orange/black would be great as well!
> 
> and thank youuuu! how are you? n_n



Yeah those would be a nice collectible line up for sure! >w<
I'm doing pretty good thanks! How about you ~


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Yeah those would be a nice collectible line up for sure! >w<
> I'm doing pretty good thanks! How about you ~



I'm doing ok! Life is busy that's for sure, haha!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 26, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I'm doing ok! Life is busy that's for sure, haha!



Oh yea, totally agree with you on there xD haha!
well that's good :3
did anything fun over the weekend?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 26, 2015)

Sparro said:


> @Miharu you could use NL, but my file corrupted. I don't really care, gives me a reason to laugh at my bad luck XD
> 
> What's everyone up too?


Just finished making the new SOTW threads for this week! cx How about you? c:



duckyluv said:


> redeeming Quest #14: signed! c:


Your Quest Roster has been updated!  Thanks for signing!



The Hidden Owl said:


> Here they are... I guess I was trying to get it in fast so that nobody would steal my idea LOL
> 
> View attachment 154068 View attachment 154069


AHH YESS LOLLIPOPS ARE AWESOME!!~ I hope your entry makes it!!!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 26, 2015)

@Miharu just trying not to sleep for another hour.

Congrats, Miharu, you're leading the costume poll!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 26, 2015)

✧ Quest #21 is now expired!

✧ Special Shout Out to gravyplz for ANOTHER donation of 500tbt (total of 1k donations he has made!) to the big giveaway!! ;//v/; Thank you so much gravy!! The Big giveaway will now have 6 winners!​


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 26, 2015)

Lets try make this a really big giveaway !


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 26, 2015)

Two mini updates in a day?  confusing

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm out of stuff I can give ;-;


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 26, 2015)

That means more space for things to receive


----------



## Miharu (Oct 26, 2015)

Sparro said:


> @Miharu just trying not to sleep for another hour.
> 
> Congrats, Miharu, you're leading the costume poll!


Aww how come!

Omg sjdfljldksfsd ;//v/; I'm so happy!! I honestly didn't think I would be leading :'D 



gravyplz said:


> Lets try make this a really big giveaway !


Ahhh thank you so much gravy!! >//v/< And yessss we definitely shall make it big! ;D 



Sparro said:


> Two mini updates in a day?  confusing
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm out of stuff I can give ;-;


OH! No worries ahaha I just wanted to announce that Quest #21 is now expired + the shout out to gravy! cx We tend to have mini updates multiple times in the day when there needs to be, but everything is always updated on my OP under "News" so as long as you look there, you'll see all the updates made! 

D'AWW NO WORRIES!! You've given enough!! And the thought means a lot! cx


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 26, 2015)

@Miharu I just reeeeeeeaaaaaaaaally don't want to go to school tomorrow

And okay, that makes sense. The dedication is real

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can't fight it; the urge to sleep is ever so strong. G'night, TP!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 26, 2015)

Sparro said:


> @Miharu I just reeeeeeeaaaaaaaaally don't want to go to school tomorrow
> 
> And okay, that makes sense. The dedication is real
> 
> ...



Night Sparro!! > v< Sleep tight!~


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 26, 2015)

so much piled up work to do in so little time (>*-*)>


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 26, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> so much piled up work to do in so little time (>*-*)>



least by next Sunday Daylight saving time will be over!!
one more extra hour of sleep is in our favor!! ;D haha


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm literally shaking right now :'D I can't believe I made it into voting for the Deceitful Disguise contest! I didn't know the order was randomized so I thought I didn't make it in until I scrolled down :'D jdsklfjlsd
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wooooo!!!! Congrats luv!!!! I KNEW you'd make it!!!! Yours was superb!!!!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 26, 2015)

three more posts till 200 !!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

WOO GO MIHARU!!!! i saw you on the poll, you've got a huge lead !!!!!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 26, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> so much piled up work to do in so little time (>*-*)>


AWW!! What do you have left to do? ; v; And them feels!! Hahaha XD



DaCoSim said:


> Wooooo!!!! Congrats luv!!!! I KNEW you'd make it!!!! Yours was superb!!!!


AHH THANK YOU DACOSIMM <333 SO WAS YOURS!!! Congrats on making it!!! <3333 Yours is too lovely ahhh >//v/< <3



gravyplz said:


> three more posts till 200 !!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> WOO GO MIHARU!!!! i saw you on the poll, you've got a huge lead !!!!!


YEEEE YOU CAN DO IT!!!  I shall help! ;D

AHHH sjdfkljdsl thank you so much!! ;//v//;


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 26, 2015)

TWO MORE !!!! 
and you deserve to win!! your cosplay looks AMAZING and alot of time and effort went into getting that perfect shot ^.^


----------



## Miharu (Oct 26, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> TWO MORE !!!!
> and you deserve to win!! your cosplay looks AMAZING and alot of time and effort went into getting that perfect shot ^.^



YEEE YOU CAN DO IT!!! XD
Ahhh jsdflkjsdl ;//v//; Thank you!! I'm pretty sure the other contestants also took a lot of time and effort! >/v//<

Hahaha and it took me 1 hour to detangle the wig, 1 hour and a half to do my make-up, another hour and a half to get that perfect shot we wanted ; v ;, and about 20 minutes to get into the cosplay hahaha! XD (Not including the time used when I made parts of the cosplay prior before) XD Cosplay is time consuming, but so worth it <33


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YEEE YOU CAN DO IT!!! XD
> Ahhh jsdflkjsdl ;//v//; Thank you!! I'm pretty sure the other contestants also took a lot of time and effort! >/v//<
> 
> Hahaha and it took me 1 hour to detangle the wig, 1 hour and a half to do my make-up, another hour and a half to get that perfect shot we wanted ; v ;, and about 20 minutes to get into the cosplay hahaha! XD (Not including the time used when I made parts of the cosplay prior before) XD Cosplay is time consuming, but so worth it <33



0.0 that sounds a lot more time consuming than i thought, but yea its so worth it!!! The effort you put into it really shines through *.* 
and yea don't get me wrong, the other contestants have awesome submissions too!
so how long have you been into cosplay for?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 26, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> 0.0 that sounds a lot more time consuming than i thought, but yea its so worth it!!! The effort you put into it really shines through *.*
> and yea don't get me wrong, the other contestants have awesome submissions too!
> so how long have you been into cosplay for?



It really is!! Hahaha especially the make-up + photo part XD Ahh thank you! ;/v//;
Oh of course!! cx
I've been cosplaying since 2012!  So about 3 years now! c:


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> It really is!! Hahaha especially the make-up + photo part XD Ahh thank you! ;/v//;
> Oh of course!! cx
> I've been cosplaying since 2012!  So about 3 years now! c:



woa 3 years? that's awesome, cosplay seems like such a fun and rewarding hobby, especially at cons and stuff!
and yea that last submission with that makeup is amazing!

and WOO  200 POSTS!!!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 26, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> woa 3 years? that's awesome, cosplay seems like such a fun and rewarding hobby, especially at cons and stuff!
> and yea that last submission with that makeup is amazing!
> 
> and WOO  200 POSTS!!!


It really is!! Hahaha XD Cosplaying is just so much fun! cx I met so many close friends because of it!

YEAHHH HER MAKE UP IS AMAZING!!! Hahaha I love the details she did for that <3 All of the entries are just so amazing ; v; <3

CONGRATS ON 200 POSTS!!!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 26, 2015)

WOOO
i can't believe its been 200 posts already!!  
also would i be able to hand in quest #4?  

yea i've seen alot of my friends talk about all the people and friends they've met in the cosplay community, i envy then =,=
maybe one day ill find the time to make one


----------



## Miharu (Oct 26, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> WOOO
> i can't believe its been 200 posts already!!
> also would i be able to hand in quest #4?
> 
> ...



WOO!~ Your Quest Roster has been updated! D You now have 101 pps! c: Congrats on 200 posts on TP again! 

YEEE HAHAHA!! You should definitely try cosplaying cx I mean if you don't have time to make a cosplay, you can always order one online! Or head on over to the thrift store to buy clothing for cheap and alter it!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> WOO!~ Your Quest Roster has been updated! D You now have 101 pps! c: Congrats on 200 posts on TP again!
> 
> YEEE HAHAHA!! You should definitely try cosplaying cx I mean if you don't have time to make a cosplay, you can always order one online! Or head on over to the thrift store to buy clothing for cheap and alter it!



aw thankyou!! 
also could i put that pps towards another entry ^.^ ?

and yea, holidays are coming up and im gonna need a hobby  , also my friends could always help me out!
i've always wanted to try build armor, like my friend built hers and it looked great!, i think she used expanding foam and gesso
to create this really nice texture!
I'd love to buy one, but ive seen to many friends being scammed, and its made me a little paranoid 0.0


----------



## Miharu (Oct 26, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> aw thankyou!!
> also could i put that pps towards another entry ^.^ ?
> 
> and yea, holidays are coming up and im gonna need a hobby  , also my friends could always help me out!
> ...



Of course!! You now have 5 entries in the giveaway!  

YEAHH Definitely!!! and oh gosh, foam is amazing <3 But so is worbla!! Except worbla is so pricey :'D It's so much easier to make props/armor using worbla hahah!~

Oh woah o __ o Do they buy theirs from ebay or something? D: There are some pretty good online stores for cosplay! It's just pretty pricey :'D Even if it's simple cosplay jskldfjsd so it's normally better to make your own if it's simple! Hahaha or it's always good to look for other cosplayers who are offering commissions!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 26, 2015)

yuss 5 entries!! thankyou!

and yea ive seen worbla around, i think she made her hand piece from it.
Yea it was ebay, and around 200$ 0.0
 id rather make my cosplay as i'd want the feeling of accomplishment when i wear it around, not saying buying it is any different ^.^
I grew up doing art and papercraft so i might have an advantage 
what was your first ever cosplay?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 26, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> yuss 5 entries!! thankyou!
> 
> and yea ive seen worbla around, i think she made her hand piece from it.
> Yea it was ebay, and around 200$ 0.0
> ...



You are welcome! <33

Oh gosh! ; v; Sounds about right ahahah cosplay is an expensive hobby after all :'D 
OHH No worries I completely understand!~ Hahaha XD And it really is! cx

OHH Yeah!! You most likely do!! Especially if you try your hands at making props! 

It was BRS from Black Rock Shooter! XD


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> You are welcome! <33
> 
> Oh gosh! ; v; Sounds about right ahahah cosplay is an expensive hobby after all :'D
> OHH No worries I completely understand!~ Hahaha XD And it really is! cx
> ...



Haha yea one of the things that put me of was the price tag .___.  although i could always resell ^.^

Yea i really wanna try making armor or even sowing something , seeing other people amazing cosplays really motivates me to try it!
i just can't imagine myself wearing makeup .__.  a mask it is! 

oh black rock shooter!! nice!!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 26, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Haha yea one of the things that put me of was the price tag .___.  although i could always resell ^.^
> 
> Yea i really wanna try making armor or even sowing something , seeing other people amazing cosplays really motivates me to try it!
> i just can't imagine myself wearing makeup .__.  a mask it is!
> ...



Yeah :') Only downside to cosplaying is the price ahaha!~ Well there's many other downsides, but the biggest downside for me is pricing XD

YOU DEFINITELY SHOULD!~ It just takes practice hahah!!
and omg trust me, make-up does wonders when you cosplay! XD

Hahah thanks! cx


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yeah :') Only downside to cosplaying is the price ahaha!~ Well there's many other downsides, but the biggest downside for me is pricing XD
> 
> YOU DEFINITELY SHOULD!~ It just takes practice hahah!!
> and omg trust me, make-up does wonders when you cosplay! XD
> ...



Yea the price seems like quite a big downside, but as i said, you could probibly resell it, and if you make it yourself , you could make a profit ^.^

I say i don't want makeup when really, i've always wanted to try it, either on someone ealse or myself (for cosplay purposes ofcourse )
but im not sure what my mother would think if she walked in on me applying eyeliner *___* lol

eee now im really wanting to cosplay >.<  i'm gonna make it my goal in the holidays to attempt it ^,^
now its just *what to cosplay :T


----------



## Miharu (Oct 26, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Yea the price seems like quite a big downside, but as i said, you could probibly resell it, and if you make it yourself , you could make a profit ^.^
> 
> I say i don't want makeup when really, i've always wanted to try it, either on someone ealse or myself (for cosplay purposes ofcourse )
> but im not sure what my mother would think if she walked in on me applying eyeliner *___* lol
> ...


Yeah! c:

Omg you should!! Many of my male friends uses make-up when cosplaying and it definitely enhances their features (or if they are crossplaying, then it makes them look fabulous ahahha!!) 
Oh gosh XD Lock your door! Hahaha XD

OHHH You should definitely post pictures if you do!! > v<
Hmmm whichever character you love!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yeah! c:
> 
> Omg you should!! Many of my male friends uses make-up when cosplaying and it definitely enhances their features (or if they are crossplaying, then it makes them look fabulous ahahha!!)
> Oh gosh XD Lock your door! Hahaha XD
> ...



Yea! one of my internet friends wears light makeup just in general, he cosplays/crossplays alot 
haha i'll do it when no one is home >
and yea sure i'd love to post progress picks ^.^ it's just these next 3 weeks are going to be the busiest with a big assignment and end of year exams *.*

oo genos from one punch man looks fun to cosplay, lots of robitics and armor i could make and cool neck makeup  , although it looks a little complicated for my first

if only there was a fun lil animal crossing con where people cosplay their mayors


----------



## Miharu (Oct 26, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Yea! one of my internet friends wears light makeup just in general, he cosplays/crossplays alot
> haha i'll do it when no one is home >
> and yea sure i'd love to post progress picks ^.^ it's just these next 3 weeks are going to be the busiest with a big assignment and end of year exams *.*
> 
> ...


OHH That's awesome!!!

AND YESSS ahahaha being sneaky at it's finest until they come back wayy earlier than you expected HAHA :')
That'll be great! Can't wait to see them!! And good luck with your exams! 

OHH YEEE HAHAHA XD I've heard so much about one punch man but never had the chance to read the manga yet! XD

D'awww I know a few of my friends who have cosplayed from ACNL! cx

Also I'm probably going to head to bed now, so night!!  Talk to you later!~


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH That's awesome!!!
> 
> AND YESSS ahahaha being sneaky at it's finest until they come back wayy earlier than you expected HAHA :')
> That'll be great! Can't wait to see them!! And good luck with your exams!
> ...



haha yea thanks!!

its really good! its so unique, full of action and comedy!!!

yea i should be getting on with this big graphics assignment due in 3 days 0___0 

Goodnight, sleep well!!!


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey everyone! How are you doing?


----------



## Jacob (Oct 26, 2015)

ems said:


> Hey everyone! How are you doing?



Good! Just doing some homework, hbu


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 26, 2015)

Buddy said:


> Good! Just doing some homework, hbu



I'm good! Just playing a bit of mc ;3


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 26, 2015)

Hiiiiiiiiiii!



ems said:


> Hey everyone! How are you doing?



I'm good! Just struggling to find threads that I haven't already posted on to get TBT.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Ohmahgerd I have 198 posts o:



That's awesome  And good morning, everyone!


----------



## aericell (Oct 26, 2015)

Good morning!/afternoon/night

Running on 3 hours of sleep today OTL


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 26, 2015)

Mornin', TP! How's everyone doing?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 26, 2015)

I love having substitute teachers in Art class~ 



Spoiler


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 26, 2015)

@Alby-Kun looks good, Alby!


----------



## himeki (Oct 26, 2015)

I just watched the entirety of PMMM in one sitting LMAO

Anyone wanna play a game of CaH? Bored af.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 26, 2015)

Sparro said:


> @Alby-Kun looks good, Alby!



Thanks! I was trying to draw a dragon without using a reference, but it ended up looking like a monstrous goat. xD


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 26, 2015)

Morning peepers!!!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 26, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Morning peepers!!!



Morning, peepsicle! How are you? c:


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 26, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Morning, peepsicle! How are you? c:



Doin ok  how're u?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 26, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Doin ok  how're u?



Just sitting in Psych class with a sore throat. I wish I was home right now~ T u T


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 26, 2015)

ems said:


> Hey everyone! How are you doing?



Good morning!  I'm doing good, ty! How about you?
And thank you very much again for the tbt! oyo



DaCoSim said:


> Morning peepers!!!



Morning!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 26, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Thanks! I was trying to draw a dragon without using a reference, but it ended up looking like a monstrous goat. xD



To be honest, I thought it was an alligator XD


----------



## Albuns (Oct 26, 2015)

Sparro said:


> To be honest, I thought it was an alligator XD



What sort of alligator has horns? XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 26, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> What sort of alligator has horns? XD



I didn't see no horns ;-;


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 26, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Just sitting in Psych class with a sore throat. I wish I was home right now~ T u T



Ugh!!!! I've got a sore throat too. (Our weather is super crappy.) bummer. I just got knocked out of third


----------



## aericell (Oct 26, 2015)

Ahh where is gravy the f(x) MV got released


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 26, 2015)

Morning guys!


----------



## aericell (Oct 26, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Morning guys!



hello! how are you this morning?


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 26, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> hello! how are you this morning?



Tired... getting annoyed about trying to sell things on these forums.....

How are you?


----------



## aericell (Oct 26, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Tired... getting annoyed about trying to sell things on these forums.....
> 
> How are you?



what are you trying to sell?

I'm pretty tired myself, but from lack of sleep


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 26, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> what are you trying to sell?
> 
> I'm pretty tired myself, but from lack of sleep



420,000 FR Treasure and a Classic/Traditional Easter Egg


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 26, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> 420,000 FR Treasure and a Classic/Traditional Easter Egg



Ahhhh. I don't play FR and I have both of those eggs. Best of luck though!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 26, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Tired... getting annoyed about trying to sell things on these forums.....
> 
> How are you?



Good morning!  I'm so tired too

And if you make it super cheap it'll sell really quickly haha!  Sometimes it's worth taking the loss so you can reuse the TBT from it to make different investments


----------



## Miharu (Oct 26, 2015)

Morning everyone! <33 What are you guys all up to? c: I hope you guys all had a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning everyone! <33 What are you guys all up to? c: I hope you guys all had a wonderful weekend!



HII BAE <333
just being cozy w/my puppy lol
it finally started raining today and probably till tomorrow ~
so it's not half as bad >w<)/


----------



## Miharu (Oct 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> HII BAE <333
> just being cozy w/my puppy lol
> it finally started raining today and probably till tomorrow ~
> so it's not half as bad >w<)/



BAEEEE <333 AND D'AWWW!~ You and your puppy are too adorbs!!! Hahaha XD

And omgggg nice!!! I can't wait for it to rain here too! XD
I'm just cuddling with my blanket bwuahah XD So nice and warm <3


----------



## himeki (Oct 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning everyone! <33 What are you guys all up to? c: I hope you guys all had a wonderful weekend!



Hiya Miharu! Good luck on the contest! 
I have a week of school, and surprisingly I'm bored as ***.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hiya Miharu! Good luck on the contest!
> I have a week of school, and surprisingly I'm bored as ***.



Ahhh thank you!! ;//v/; <3
Ohhh so do you have break soon? D


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> BAEEEE <333 AND D'AWWW!~ You and your puppy are too adorbs!!! Hahaha XD
> 
> And omgggg nice!!! I can't wait for it to rain here too! XD
> I'm just cuddling with my blanket bwuahah XD So nice and warm <3



IKR! but I still miss my bf :c
he's like the ultimate human heater!! haha 
I get cold easily, so he is like the perfect warmth that I like
compared to a heater LOL ~


----------



## Miharu (Oct 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> IKR! but I still miss my bf :c
> he's like the ultimate human heater!! haha
> I get cold easily, so he is like the perfect warmth that I like
> compared to a heater LOL ~



Awww :c Hopefully he comes back soon so you guys can snuggle! XD
AND OMG HAHAHA SAME HERE! I love using Pat as a heater ahaha but I think he doesn't like it since I'm normally very hot/warm :'D And he gets hot really fast ahahahaha


----------



## himeki (Oct 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhh thank you!! ;//v/; <3
> Ohhh so do you have break soon? D



*week off lmao


----------



## Miharu (Oct 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> *week off lmao



OHHHH THAT'S AWESOME!! XD Ahahaha are you going to watch anime/read manga during your week off? ;D That's what I would do ahahaha!! Just binge watch anime/read manga!!! XD


----------



## himeki (Oct 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHHH THAT'S AWESOME!! XD Ahahaha are you going to watch anime/read manga during your week off? ;D That's what I would do ahahaha!! Just binge watch anime/read manga!!! XD



YEAHS GOD BLESS HALF TERM!
On Saturday I bought tHE MadoMagi DVDs, so em and my sister have watched the first two haha! I'm really busy this week, but I'm doing nothing today or tomorrow and I dunno what to do....
I've literally been moping around, and it's like 6 pm now


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Awww :c Hopefully he comes back soon so you guys can snuggle! XD
> AND OMG HAHAHA SAME HERE! I love using Pat as a heater ahaha but I think he doesn't like it since I'm normally very hot/warm :'D And he gets hot really fast ahahahaha



Puwhahah! Aww you guys are just too cute together too<3
exactly! I love it =w=
 my bf hates it when I like cling onto him...
cause I have cold hands all the time haha 

@Evvie hey there! c:


----------



## Miharu (Oct 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> YEAHS GOD BLESS HALF TERM!
> On Saturday I bought tHE MadoMagi DVDs, so em and my sister have watched the first two haha! I'm really busy this week, but I'm doing nothing today or tomorrow and I dunno what to do....
> I've literally been moping around, and it's like 6 pm now


YEAHHH I READ YOUR POST!! You got so many amazing items jlkdsjdls ahahaha!! Watch more anime or read some manga!! Bwuahaha or you could work on your entry in SOTW ;D

or naps! Naps are always fun ahahha!!



naekoya said:


> Puwhahah! Aww you guys are just too cute together too<3
> exactly! I love it =w=
> my bf hates it when I like cling onto him...
> cause I have cold hands all the time haha
> ...


Ahh thank youu <33
AHAHA omg that reminds me when I used to put my cold feet on his stomach/back to warm it up and he would flinch and be like "WHYYY" HAHAHA XD


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahh thank youu <33
> AHAHA omg that reminds me when I used to put my cold feet on his stomach/back to warm it up and he would flinch and be like "WHYYY" HAHAHA XD



OMG!!! I DID THE SAME THING
ROFL... so epic ~ he's like "I'm going to get you back.." 
it's warrrr!!! hahah XD


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning everyone! <33 What are you guys all up to? c: I hope you guys all had a wonderful weekend!



Hellooo!!! 

I'm probably gonna be doing school, and maybe if I have time I'll watch Castle in the Sky in Japanese. -v-


----------



## Miharu (Oct 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> OMG!!! I DID THE SAME THING
> ROFL... so epic ~ he's like "I'm going to get you back.."
> it's warrrr!!! hahah XD


AHAHHAHA-HIGH FIVES- YEAHH He tried to get me back but I gave in :'D I was like NOOOOOOOOO NEVVERRRRR LOOOOL He got me a few times back, but luckily his feet was warm and not as cold as he thought it was bwuahaha!! XD



The Hidden Owl said:


> Hellooo!!!
> 
> I'm probably gonna be doing school, and maybe if I have time I'll watch Castle in the Sky in Japanese. -v-


OWLLL AYEEE!!!! And omg YESSS I love Castle in the Sky!! It was an amazing movie!! <33 What other films have you seen from Studio Ghibli?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OWLLL AYEEE!!!! And omg YESSS I love Castle in the Sky!! It was an amazing movie!! <33 What other films have you seen from Studio Ghibli?



YESSSS its a really good movie! I've also seen Spirited Away (#1 favorite movie rn, SOOO GOOOD!), Howl's Moving Castle (I'm learning a piano piece from it rn, such great music!), and My Neighbor Totoro! I want to see Princess Kaguya and Ponyo, I heard those were really good too!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello, fellow peepsicles!

I'm just going backwards and forwards between my town and someone else's to help them get a Host badge.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 26, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> YESSSS its a really good movie! I've also seen Spirited Away (#1 favorite movie rn, SOOO GOOOD!), Howl's Moving Castle (I'm learning a piano piece from it rn, such great music!), and My Neighbor Totoro! I want to see Princess Kaguya and Ponyo, I heard those were really good too!



Totoro is my favorite movie!!!!!
I also loved Howl's Moving Castle too! >o> how could you have not seen it yet it's so good


----------



## himeki (Oct 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YEAHHH I READ YOUR POST!! You got so many amazing items jlkdsjdls ahahaha!! Watch more anime or read some manga!! Bwuahaha or you could work on your entry in SOTW ;D
> 
> or naps! Naps are always fun ahahha!!
> 
> ...



Yeah! I live near public transport so I can easily travel. I have a convention coming up so I plan to stock up on Japanese things!

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> YESSSS its a really good movie! I've also seen Spirited Away (#1 favorite movie rn, SOOO GOOOD!), Howl's Moving Castle (I'm learning a piano piece from it rn, such great music!), and My Neighbor Totoro! I want to see Princess Kaguya and Ponyo, I heard those were really good too!



GHIBLI~~~~~~~
My friend is actually cosplaying as Satsuki from Totoro ahaha!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHAHHAHA-HIGH FIVES- YEAHH He tried to get me back but I gave in :'D I was like NOOOOOOOOO NEVVERRRRR LOOOOL He got me a few times back, but luckily his feet was warm and not as cold as he thought it was bwuahaha!! XD



lmao!! we're just that good xD
yeah!! he like grabbed my feet and started tickling me like crazy.. I was dying in tear ;w;


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey guys, just popping in before French class! How's everyone doin'?


----------



## himeki (Oct 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> @Evvie hey there! c:



Hiii~ how are you?


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hiii~ how are you?



Good! was freaking out for abit, cause the power just went out for awhile @__@ lol
but I live!!! haha
how have you been?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 26, 2015)

Hellu~


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 26, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hellu~



heyo! c: 
what's up ~


----------



## Albuns (Oct 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> heyo! c:
> what's up ~



Just sitting here waiting for Norton to finish downloading, you?


----------



## himeki (Oct 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Good! was freaking out for abit, cause the power just went out for awhile @__@ lol
> but I live!!! haha
> how have you been?



OH GOSH NOOOOO!
I've been great!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 26, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Just sitting here waiting for Norton to finish downloading, you?


haha nice ~
ah just been playing HHD the last few hours :3 hehe 



MayorEvvie said:


> OH GOSH NOOOOO!
> I've been great!


Ikr.. just when I was about to like play some games 
then the power just shuts off on me
sooo glad I wasn't working on anything at that time otherwise I would've been sooo pissed >__>


----------



## KiloPatches (Oct 26, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Hey guys, just popping in before French class! How's everyone doin'?




Pas mal, mais, j'espere pour meilleux.... Et tu? ^^


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey guys!!! Been working on my sons costume  his actual costume came in so I'm making him extra stuff. Here's some pics!!!



Spoiler









My baby




The real ghost trap




The ghost trap I made. 




The handle on the back so we can slide it on his belt


----------



## Taj (Oct 26, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hey guys!!! Been working on my sons costume  his actual costume came in so I'm making him extra stuff. Here's some pics!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do I imagine slinky in this?XD


----------



## himeki (Oct 26, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hey guys!!! Been working on my sons costume  his actual costume came in so I'm making him extra stuff. Here's some pics!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome!


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 26, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hey guys!!! Been working on my sons costume  his actual costume came in so I'm making him extra stuff. Here's some pics!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now, Dana...quit lyin'...we ALL know thats my baby moo!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 26, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hey guys!!! Been working on my sons costume  his actual costume came in so I'm making him extra stuff. Here's some pics!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those look great!


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 26, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Now, Dana...quit lyin'...we ALL know thats my baby moo!



Ya know, I might trade one of the others with ya but not moo. Lol!!! He's the most like me and is still a cuddle bug.


----------



## himeki (Oct 26, 2015)

I think I may stream for a bit ;v;
join.me/617-772-658


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 26, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Those look great!



Thx so much!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Awesome!



Thx!!!


----------



## Taj (Oct 26, 2015)

Let's do this:

Quest 4: I think I have over 200 posts. Right?

Quest 14: Ye, I signed. But I still can't afford one

Quest 21: I voted at the last millisecond, so hope that counts. Really solid entries!

Quest 22: I like to sleep. Simple really.

Quest 23: Redeem!

Quest 24: My least favorite thing is that when you take a 4 hour nap, you miss a lot of things.

Quest 25: I'm 16, but I still enjoy trick or treating with my buds. This year I'm going to be Donald Trump and my girlfriend will be Hillary Clinton. Classic.

Quest 26: I'll do that later (Myehehehe)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2015)

Yo, what's up my TP peeps? I just got back from school, and I'm tired and hungry. But anyway, how are you guys?  I think I'll go eat some Doritos....


----------



## himeki (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm closing down my art shop :/


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2015)

I would also like to redeem these quests, please! 

✧Quest #14: I've signed it before!

✧Quest #22: What I like to do in my free time is using the Internet, playing ACNL, eating some junk food (and healthy foods of course hehe), and watch TV! I also like to watch Full House. 

✧Quest #23: I would like to redeem this, please!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> I'm closing down my art shop :/



Aww, why?


----------



## himeki (Oct 26, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Aww, why?



I'm getting a lot of hate for it, and I honestly can't cope with it anymore.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I'm getting a lot of hate for it, and I honestly can't cope with it anymore.



Oh.  Honestly...if people don't like your art, then they should probably just not say they _hate_ it and just find another art shop :/ I mean, there are all kinds of different people in the world, and they all like different things. I'm sure lots of people like your art.


----------



## himeki (Oct 26, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Oh.  Honestly...if people don't like your art, then they should probably just not say they _hate_ it and just find another art shop :/ I mean, there are all kinds of different people in the world, and they all like different things. I'm sure lots of people like your art.



I'm still closing it up.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I'm still closing it up.



All right then.


----------



## Araie (Oct 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I'm getting a lot of hate for it, and I honestly can't cope with it anymore.



Like what exactly? Your art is honestly really awesome.. doesn't make much sense to me..


----------



## himeki (Oct 26, 2015)

Araie said:


> Like what exactly? Your art is honestly really awesome.. doesn't make much sense to me..



Telling me I'm overpriced, that I overdo my chibis, that I should just give up because I'll never be as good as other people etc.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Telling me I'm overpriced, that I overdo my chibis, that I should just give up because I'll never be as good as other people etc.



What exactly does "overdo" mean?


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I'm closing down my art shop :/



What! Are people bothering you again? D:


----------



## lizzy541 (Oct 26, 2015)

peekabooo !!

evvie u shouldn't close ur art shop :c if u like doing art, and there are willing customers then you should keep it. if anything, you could change some aspects of it based on what people have said. art is the kind of thing where if you practice you _will_ get better.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 26, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> peekabooo !!
> 
> evvie u shouldn't close ur art shop :c if u like doing art, and there are willing customers then you should keep it. if anything, you could change some aspects of it based on what people have said. art is the kind of thing where if you practice you _will_ get better.



Ya, even if you draw trash like me, at least you'll be practicing for potential treasure!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 26, 2015)

Yeah I don't understand all the hate when it comes to art..
Everyone starts somewhere =__= 
It's not as if they can draw so perfectly right off the bat either


----------



## himeki (Oct 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> What! Are people bothering you again? D:



Yeah, people are always being nasty about the things I do on here. 
My shop is already closed, and I have no intention of reopening it at the present.


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, people are always being nasty about the things I do on here.
> My shop is already closed, and I have no intention of reopening it at the present.



Aww I see.. yeah I mean if anything and if it does make you feel better just take a short break from it all ~
The online world is such a cruel place =~=


----------



## jiny (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey hey hey!

So what's the haps in Team Popsicle? =~=


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 26, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Hey hey hey!
> 
> So what's the haps in Team Popsicle? =~=



Hey there ~ 
not much pretty quiet night c:


----------



## jiny (Oct 26, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hey there ~
> not much pretty quiet night c:


I see c:

The woman who sold my house to my parents is coming by tonight so my mom can sign some papers. I still haven't done my homework :c


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 26, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I see c:
> 
> The woman who sold my house to my parents is coming by tonight so my mom can sign some papers. I still haven't done my homework :c



Oh yeah.. I know that feeling ~
I always get distracted too when I use to schoolwork @v@ lol
took me like the whole night to finish just couple things 
and sleep late prob xD


----------



## himeki (Oct 26, 2015)

I may leave the forums for a while...


----------



## Albuns (Oct 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I may leave the forums for a while...



That could help let out some tension..
Don't take it too rough though, you still have good people around you at least.


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I may leave the forums for a while...



Sorry to see you go like this :c
but yeah hopefully things calm down abit and you feel better ~


----------



## Taj (Oct 26, 2015)

OK Quest 26 Time 

Oh, and I didn't come up with the story plot, but I added some sensory details. It's like a re-edit.



Spoiler



I shivered. It was cold outside, and I could see my every exhale. I stared at the sign in front of me: St. Gregory Hotel. Reluctantly, I stepped in. The woman warned me over and over about one thing:
"You will pass a room with no number. Whatever you do, do not look inside"
I took my keys and promptly went to bed, my mind swimming with thoughts. 
The next day, I was so tempted I tried to open the door. It figured that it was locked, but I looked through the keyhole. I could see a woman, a very pale woman. She was facing away from. Sharply, she turned around. I jumped back out of view, and slowly backed away. I couldn't see her, but I was scared.
The next day, I checked through the keyhole again. But this time all I saw was a deep shade of red. Embarrassed, I figured she was disturbed and blocked the hole out with a red object, maybe a chair. I walked down the stairs and decided to consult the woman at the front office. When I confronted her, she sighed. And then she told me the story.
"One night a man murdered his wife in that very room. Rumor has it that her ghost still haunts the room. From what people have told me, she is a very pale woman. And that her eyes are red.


----------



## jiny (Oct 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I may leave the forums for a while...



That might relieve some stress. I think that's best, but remember people are here to support!!! c;


----------



## roseflower (Oct 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I may leave the forums for a while...



Aww Evvie, I hope you?ll come back!


----------



## Locket (Oct 26, 2015)

Is it wierd to miss your instrument? I miss my violin right now.


----------



## roseflower (Oct 26, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Is it wierd to miss your instrument? I miss my violin right now.



No, if you like your violin it?s okay to have those feelings c: Why is your violin not by your side? ;v;


----------



## jiny (Oct 26, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Is it wierd to miss your instrument? I miss my violin right now.



No. But I don't miss my flute at ALL


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I may leave the forums for a while...



All right. Just a break is all you need.  hope you come back soon!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aithycou said:


> Is it wierd to miss your instrument? I miss my violin right now.



Yeah, now that you mention it, I do kinda miss my violin too XD. Which reminds me, I have an orchestra test this Wednesday. It's gonna be on our sheet music, Gauntlet. I really like the song, it sounds all dark and medieval and cool.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 26, 2015)

THIS GOSH DANG MOVIE MADE ME CRY


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2015)

Sparro said:


> THIS GOSH DANG MOVIE MADE ME CRY



What movie is it? 

And goodnight everyone! I have to go to sleep, so off I go~


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 26, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> What movie is it?
> 
> And goodnight everyone! I have to go to sleep, so off I go~



Nighty-night!

It's the same movie as last time, Khubie Khushi Khubie Gham
That translates to Happiness and Tears


----------



## roseflower (Oct 26, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> What movie is it?
> 
> And goodnight everyone! I have to go to sleep, so off I go~



Goodnight Dawn, sleep tight!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Nighty-night!
> 
> It's the same movie as last time, Khubie Khushi Khubie Gham
> That translates to Happiness and Tears



Hi Sparro, what?s the movie about? Is it a love story?


----------



## himeki (Oct 26, 2015)

I dunno. I may leave, I may not.

I literally just had the worst heater experience ever. I discover it's not on, so I turn it on and go to sleep. I wake up at 3:47 am (now) only to be literally sweating in my own room in the middle of autumn. I step out onto my houses landing, and I started shivering due to the cold. Then, I go to my phone, look at an angle and think it's only 8:47. fml.


----------



## roseflower (Oct 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I dunno. I may leave, I may not.
> 
> I literally just had the worst heater experience ever. I discover it's not on, so I turn it on and go to sleep. I wake up at 3:47 am (now) only to be literally sweating in my own room in the middle of autumn. I step out onto my houses landing, and I started shivering due to the cold. Then, I go to my phone, look at an angle and think it's only 8:47. fml.



Oh my, that heater thinks it?s already winter, spooky story ;v;


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 27, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I dunno. I may leave, I may not.
> 
> I literally just had the worst heater experience ever. I discover it's not on, so I turn it on and go to sleep. I wake up at 3:47 am (now) only to be literally sweating in my own room in the middle of autumn. I step out onto my houses landing, and I started shivering due to the cold. Then, I go to my phone, look at an angle and think it's only 8:47. fml.



My heater does the exact same thing sometimes, I swear


----------



## Llust (Oct 27, 2015)

tbh i missed my bus bc i spent too much time in the bathroom wrapped in a blanket trying to stay warm instead of brushing my teeth. the problem is that its cold af, but i hate wearing anything other than t shirts and shorts at home


----------



## Miharu (Oct 27, 2015)

✧ Quests #22-26 are now expired!

✧ More Quests shall be added either on Tuesday or Wednesday! c:

✧ I'll be reading all the comments after I post this update! So please don't worry if you think I may have skipped your comments! c: I know I saw some of you guys did some Quests, so I'll be updating those certain Quest Rosters shortly!~​


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 27, 2015)

Thank you Miharu & Jacob for your hard work and all TP members for your support! c:
good luck guys <3


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi naekoya c: how's things?


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 27, 2015)

f(x) new album is so good i want to cry '_'


----------



## Miharu (Oct 27, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> YESSSS its a really good movie! I've also seen Spirited Away (#1 favorite movie rn, SOOO GOOOD!), Howl's Moving Castle (I'm learning a piano piece from it rn, such great music!), and My Neighbor Totoro! I want to see Princess Kaguya and Ponyo, I heard those were really good too!


YESSSS And omggg THEY ARE ALL SO GOOD!!! :'D I just have such a hard time deciding on which movie from Studio Ghibli is my favorite ahahaha!! And omg Ponyo and Princess Kaguya were both amazing!! You should definitely watch them as well when you get the chance!!! Have you seen The Wind Rises?



naekoya said:


> lmao!! we're just that good xD
> yeah!! he like grabbed my feet and started tickling me like crazy.. I was dying in tear ;w;


NOOO!!! :'D I bet you were! I can never stand my feet being tickled LOL I tend to kick around if someone tries! XD



DaCoSim said:


> Hey guys!!! Been working on my sons costume  his actual costume came in so I'm making him extra stuff. Here's some pics!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg his costume looks amazing!!! GHOST BUSTERSSS XDD Great job!!! <33



neester14 said:


> Let's do this:
> 
> Quest 4: I think I have over 200 posts. Right?
> 
> ...


To participate in the quests, you'll need to be in either the Official Roster or the Freezing roster c: Would you like me to add you to the Popsicle in Freezing Roster? XD



Dawnpiplup said:


> I would also like to redeem these quests, please!
> 
> ✧Quest #14: I've signed it before!
> 
> ...


Of course!  Your Quest Roster has been updated! c: 



neester14 said:


> OK Quest 26 Time
> 
> Oh, and I didn't come up with the story plot, but I added some sensory details. It's like a re-edit.
> 
> ...



Omg that was pretty scary :'D



mimihime said:


> tbh i missed my bus bc i spent too much time in the bathroom wrapped in a blanket trying to stay warm instead of brushing my teeth. the problem is that its cold af, but i hate wearing anything other than t shirts and shorts at home


Oh noo!!! ; __ ; Were you able to get any ride to school? Or did you have to stay home and call in sick? DX

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> Thank you Miharu & Jacob for your hard work and all TP members for your support! c:
> good luck guys <3


Ahhhh it's no problem at all!! <3 Thanks for always helping out with TP as always bae <33



gravyplz said:


> f(x) new album is so good i want to cry '_'


OMG YESSS I SAW IT AND I WAS JUST AHHH SKFDSL AMBERRRR <333


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 27, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Hi naekoya c: how's things?



yo not too shabby ~
just raining here atm xD
what about you?


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi miharuuu <3 how's it goimg


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> NOOO!!! :'D I bet you were! I can never stand my feet being tickled LOL I tend to kick around if someone tries! XD



Haha I know.. I was trying to break free ;w; huehue 
but I have no powahhh!! xD


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 27, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yo not too shabby ~
> just raining here atm xD
> what about you?


It's already cold there isn't it? Winter + rain sounds like a special kind of hell.

I've been good, having serious issues with family but they'll be fine hopefully c: meanwhile I just burned 2 years of my savings :/


----------



## Miharu (Oct 27, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yo not too shabby ~
> just raining here atm xD
> what about you?


OHH!~ Nicee ahaha XD do you go out during rainy days? cx Whenever it rains, it just gives me more of a reason to stay indoors and snuggle around in bed with my blankets ahaha! XD

Surprisingly I'm not too sleepy yet! I might watch an episode of The Walking Dead and probably head to sleep soon ahahah! But I did take a 4 hour nap ;D So I'm pretty wide awake atm! XD

Edit: I just realized your message was directed to Aerate HAHAHAH I READ IT AS MIHARU XD Omfg - headdesk- ahahha



Aerate said:


> Hi miharuuu <3 how's it goimg


AYEEE!~ It's going great!! XD How about youuu?~



naekoya said:


> Haha I know.. I was trying to break free ;w; huehue
> but I have no powahhh!! xD


Nooo!!! :'D That's me, whenever I try to have a tickle fight with my bf too ahahah he always ends up winning XD


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 27, 2015)

Aerate said:


> It's already cold there isn't it? Winter + rain sounds like a special kind of hell.
> 
> I've been good, having serious issues with family but they'll be fine hopefully c: meanwhile I just burned 2 years of my savings :/



yeah... well luckily it's only rain for now ~
we get no snow here thank goodness or else I wouldn't be able to survive lol 

oh geez :c
sorry to hear about that, but yeah hope things will get better!
what! what did you spend it on :s

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> OHH!~ Nicee ahaha XD do you go out during rainy days? cx Whenever it rains, it just gives me more of a reason to stay indoors and snuggle around in bed with my blankets ahaha! XD
> 
> Surprisingly I'm not too sleepy yet! I might watch an episode of The Walking Dead and probably head to sleep soon ahahah! But I did take a 4 hour nap ;D So I'm pretty wide awake atm! XD
> 
> ...



no fair ; n;
maybe I should've entered the costume contest with my awesome kitty ears & whiskers in my avvy... lol jk xD
but yeah any plans for Halloween yet? c:


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 27, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah... well luckily it's only rain for now ~
> we get no snow here thank goodness or else I wouldn't be able to survive lol
> 
> oh geez :c
> ...


hahah lol yeah that's good! Snow can be a major torture :/ 

Thanks! C: I really hope too. And I spent it on an expensive iphone case and new wireless headphones ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Miharu: Doing okay! <3 I was watching that one video you showed me on your fb again LOL it never fails to make me giggle :')


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 27, 2015)

Aerate said:


> hahah lol yeah that's good! Snow can be a major torture :/
> 
> Thanks! C: I really hope too. And I spent it on an expensive iphone case and new wireless headphones ;u;



yeah I've never experienced living in a snowy environment so Idk the actually feeling and stuff
but cold is cold for me regardless even if it's just raining xD
I'm more of a warmer climate type of person heh

ahh I see! damn nice 
which headset did you get? :3


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OMG YESSS I SAW IT AND I WAS JUST AHHH SKFDSL AMBERRRR <333



UGHHH I KNOWW AND KRYSTAL ****...**** AND MY MUM LUNA AND MY OTHER MUM VICTORIA AAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 27, 2015)

Hey there gravy! :3


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 27, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah I've never experienced living in a snowy environment so Idk the actually feeling and stuff
> but cold is cold for me regardless even if it's just raining xD
> I'm more of a warmer climate type of person heh
> 
> ...


Omg same xD cold is cold though, nothing better these days than being rolled up in a fuzzy blanket beside a heater or something :3

I don't exactly remember the model and stuff but it were these sexy red colored Bluetooth headphones with SD card support and stuff :L yeah they were really good looking haha.


----------



## himeki (Oct 27, 2015)

FML. I woke up, stepped out my room and it's fcking cold.


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 27, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Omg same xD cold is cold though, nothing better these days than being rolled up in a fuzzy blanket beside a heater or something :3
> 
> I don't exactly remember the model and stuff but it were these sexy red colored Bluetooth headphones with SD card support and stuff :L yeah they were really good looking haha.



true! I just wear my kigurumi if it get too cold. just that alone keeps me warm already :3

oh nice ~ I have the SteelSeries Siberia one
it's white and has LED glow effect that is triggered by either sound/music that is playing or just a steady pulse.. it's really cool
and cancels out any background noises so it's best when playing a game and in a group call with people LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> FML. I woke up, stepped out my room and it's fcking cold.



hey Evvie!
hahah oh man.. yeah same here
I don't like going out of my room too
if anything I just take my throw blanket with me lol


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 27, 2015)

Hello, everyone, and good morning/afternoon/evening/night/whatever time it is where you are!

How are you all doing?

I'm good. Just waiting until I can redeem the pps for a quest I'm doing. I'll be able to do it at some point today but I'm not sure when because the time in the 'Quests in Progress' thing is in PST, and that's not my timezone.


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 27, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Hello, everyone, and good morning/afternoon/evening/night/whatever time it is where you are!
> 
> How are you all doing?
> 
> I'm good. Just waiting until I can redeem the pps for a quest I'm doing. I'll be able to do it at some point today but I'm not sure when because the time in the 'Quests in Progress' thing is in PST, and that's not my timezone.



Hello! c:
just pulled an all-nighter.. crazy I know haha

ohh I see ~
yeah Miharu should be able to sort them out by later today/tonight.. it's 4 a.m for her atm x3 heh


----------



## himeki (Oct 27, 2015)

naekoya said:


> true! I just wear my kigurumi if it get too cold. just that alone keeps me warm already :3
> 
> oh nice ~ I have the SteelSeries Siberia one
> it's white and has LED glow effect that is triggered by either sound/music that is playing or just a steady pulse.. it's really cool
> ...



Yeah, it's so cooooollld!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 27, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hello! c:
> just pulled an all-nighter.. crazy I know haha
> 
> ohh I see ~
> yeah Miharu should be able to sort them out by later today/tonight.. it's 4 a.m for her atm x3 heh



OK... The quest I was on about is Quest 3 (where you have to have one of the TP sigs for a week). I started it last Tuesday at 1:30pm PST. If it was 4am PST when you posted that (which was 11am GMT) then I'd probably have to wait until 8:30pm to be able to redeem it, because then I would have had the sig for exactly a week.

I used to pull all-nighters every weekend... I don't anymore because I find it hard to find stuff to do then... so I get really bored... and then I accidentally fall asleep. XD Also my mum tries to wake me up as early as 9am on weekends sometimes, so I would end up with 2-3 hours of sleep if I did an all nighter and she woke me up at 9am... =.=


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 27, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Nighty-night!
> 
> It's the same movie as last time, Khubie Khushi Khubie Gham
> That translates to Happiness and Tears



Good morning, everyone! I'm finally awake and off to school...*yawns*

Oh, that's cool!


----------



## himeki (Oct 27, 2015)

yes yes ye sye ys eye eys 


i got into something I really wanted to! 
and my magazine arrived


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 27, 2015)

Mornin', friends! Popping in before school, how are you guys?


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 27, 2015)

naekoya said:


> true! I just wear my kigurumi if it get too cold. just that alone keeps me warm already :3
> 
> oh nice ~ I have the SteelSeries Siberia one
> it's white and has LED glow effect that is triggered by either sound/music that is playing or just a steady pulse.. it's really cool
> and cancels out any background noises so it's best when playing a game and in a group call with people LOL



Kumiwhat o:

Ah gosh sounds really sexy, must be pricey too o: luckyy 
and I can't remember the last time i was in a group call ;u; it was like yesterday in that group of ours but it was just luna and me in the call lmao

EDIT: Here is what I got myself: http://www.amazon.in/gp/product/B0106J9CYE?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## aericell (Oct 27, 2015)

Hello all!


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 27, 2015)

Good morning luvs


----------



## LukaD12 (Oct 27, 2015)

hey! can i join team popsicle ? xD , i'm sorry but i'm quite new to the community here, i love popsicles xD but i don't have the collectible yet ! thanks anyways


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 27, 2015)

LukaD12 said:


> hey! can i join team popsicle ? xD , i'm sorry but i'm quite new to the community here, i love popsicles xD but i don't have the collectible yet ! thanks anyways



Hi Luka, of course you can! Miharu will add you to the freezer's roster when she wakes up  in the meantime, feel free to chat here with us :')


----------



## Miharu (Oct 27, 2015)

Morning everyone!! <33 I ended up falling asleep last night hahaha!~ How are you guys doing?~ cx





naekoya said:


> no fair ; n;
> maybe I should've entered the costume contest with my awesome kitty ears & whiskers in my avvy... lol jk xD
> but yeah any plans for Halloween yet? c:


OMG YOU SHOULDDD HAVEEE!!!! <333 Hahaha!! XD
And yesss!~ Going to be having a potluck at my friend's house and we are going to just eat food/cook food and pass out candy!  How about you? cx



Aerate said:


> Miharu: Doing okay! <3 I was watching that one video you showed me on your fb again LOL it never fails to make me giggle :')


HAHAHA That's great to hear!! AND OMG IKR??? That video is just the funniest video I've ever seen :^) Bwuahahaha!!



gravyplz said:


> UGHHH I KNOWW AND KRYSTAL ****...**** AND MY MUM LUNA AND MY OTHER MUM VICTORIA AAAAAAAAAA


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS OMFGGG AHHHHHHHHHH SLKFDJSLFDJSFOJS THEIR VOICES ARE JUST HNNGGG AND THEY ARE JUST SO GORGEOUS OMFG JSLDKFJSLSFD



SuperStar2361 said:


> Hello, everyone, and good morning/afternoon/evening/night/whatever time it is where you are!
> 
> How are you all doing?
> 
> I'm good. Just waiting until I can redeem the pps for a quest I'm doing. I'll be able to do it at some point today but I'm not sure when because the time in the 'Quests in Progress' thing is in PST, and that's not my timezone.


Good morning Super! D

I'm doing great!! Thanks for asking! How about yourself? ;D

Ohh I'll redeem it for you when I get off work!~ I'll be starting work from 5pm until 11:30pm! So once I get off work, I'll update your Quest Roster for you! D Thanks for letting me know!~



Dawnpiplup said:


> Good morning, everyone! I'm finally awake and off to school...*yawns*
> 
> Oh, that's cool!


Morning!!! I hope you have a wonderful day at school! <3



MayorEvvie said:


> yes yes ye sye ys eye eys
> 
> 
> i got into something I really wanted to!
> and my magazine arrived


OHHH NICEE!!! What kind of magazine is it? 



Sparro said:


> Mornin', friends! Popping in before school, how are you guys?


Morning!!! I'm doing wonderful! Just trying to figure out what I want to eat! Hahaha XD I hope you have a wonderful day at school! D



happinessdelight said:


> Hello all!


AYEEEEE <333 How are you doing today? D



DaCoSim said:


> Good morning luvs


DACOSIMMM <3333333 Morning!! How are you doing? ;D



LukaD12 said:


> hey! can i join team popsicle ? xD , i'm sorry but i'm quite new to the community here, i love popsicles xD but i don't have the collectible yet ! thanks anyways


Of course you may!! Welcome to Team Popsicle! I'll go ahead and add you to the Popsicles in Freezing list! D Also welcome to TBT as well! If you have any questions about Team Popsicle or the site, please feel free to ask any one of us and we'll try our best to help you out! cx Also please feel free to join in on the chat anytime, participate in the quests to earn some pps to redeem awesome rewards, etc!~

The only thing we'll ask is to read my first post with all the information/rules and Buddy's first post with more rules and information about Team Popsicle! D Make sure to read the FAQ section on Buddy's first post as well before asking questions that may have already been answered!


----------



## LukaD12 (Oct 27, 2015)

i've read all of the rules , also i there some kind of app you people chat on , or is it only here?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 27, 2015)

LukaD12 said:


> i've read all of the rules , also i there some kind of app you people chat on , or is it only here?



Thank you for reading the rules! Once again, welcome to Team Popsicle!  We are happy to have you here! cx And this is the only place we all chat on! Hahaha XD Personally I feel like having a skype group chat/or line group chat would be very hectic and some member's may have their messages skip if it's going too fast with a lot of conversation :'D So I prefer us all talking here since we won't be missing too many messages! c: (I prefer typing too over texting ahahaha)


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm doing ok  still have a weather induced sore throat but it's getting better. Watching the costume thread. A cucumber knocked me out of third place, lmao!!! How're u this morning?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 27, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> I'm doing ok  still have a weather induced sore throat but it's getting better. Watching the costume thread. A cucumber knocked me out of third place, lmao!!! How're u this morning?



Oh no!! D: I hope that evil sore throat goes away soon!! ; v; And omg! D: Don't worry! I'm pretty sure you still have time to catch up! You aren't too far behind from that cucumber! XD /roots for you!!

I'm doing great this morning! Just trying to figure out what I want to eat ahahaha! XD What are you up to today?~ cx


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 27, 2015)

Hey Luka! Welcome! You might want to go to the hq board and chk the sig guidelines. I'd hate for them to pull your sig because it's too big. You just need to delete the spaces in between them


----------



## LukaD12 (Oct 27, 2015)

ah okay , thanks! how do you earn the popsicle collectible xD i see you have so many 
as for my town , i'm going for a full cat town xD 
i have : punchy , bob , purll , kid cat , tom , rosie , lolly . ill try to earn the popsicle as fast as possible xD
ill make my sig smaller xD sorry! haha


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oh no!! D: I hope that evil sore throat goes away soon!! ; v; And omg! D: Don't worry! I'm pretty sure you still have time to catch up! You aren't too far behind from that cucumber! XD /roots for you!!
> 
> I'm doing great this morning! Just trying to figure out what I want to eat ahahaha! XD What are you up to today?~ cx



I'm plotting Erik in patronus today. Been putting it for for a month lol!!! Thx. Yeah I hate sore throats. I used to be very prone to steel and I'd get it 3-4 times a year when I was a kid. I really think this is just due to weather though. I should be much better in a few days. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



LukaD12 said:


> ah okay , thanks! how do you earn the popsicle collectible xD i see you have so many
> as for my town , i'm going for a full cat town xD
> i have : punchy , bob , purll , kid cat , tom , rosie , lolly . ill try to earn the popsicle as fast as possible xD
> ill make my sig smaller xD sorry! haha



Ha! No prob!!! I'd just hate to see them remove it. You can't really earn pops. It was from a summer fair thing 2 summers ago. We bought them with tbt bells and lots of peeps here have bought them off peeps selling them for wacky high inflation costs!!!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 27, 2015)

LukaD12 said:


> ah okay , thanks! how do you earn the popsicle collectible xD i see you have so many
> as for my town , i'm going for a full cat town xD
> i have : punchy , bob , purll , kid cat , tom , rosie , lolly . ill try to earn the popsicle as fast as possible xD
> ill make my sig smaller xD sorry! haha


You can get a popsicle collectible by either buying it off someone who's selling them or by entering giveaways/raffles that gives them out for free to the winner of the raffle/giveaway! c: Normally we tend to have raffles happening on TP, but since there's currently a big giveaway happening, raffles won't be happening again until maybe 1-2 weeks after the big giveaway! XD Unfortunately since the big giveaway is only for the members who have been with Team Popsicle before the giveaway was announced, you won't be able to join. ; v ; But don't worry! We normally do lots of raffles in the future! So you can join in on those once it happens!  

OHHH NICEE!! Hahaha I love the cat villagers <33 They are so cute! Who's your favorite villager? 



DaCoSim said:


> I'm plotting Erik in patronus today. Been putting it for for a month lol!!! Thx. Yeah I hate sore throats. I used to be very prone to steel and I'd get it 3-4 times a year when I was a kid. I really think this is just due to weather though. I should be much better in a few days. XD


OHH NICE!!! XD And omg a month wow! Aww!! That's great to hear!! <3 I can't wait until you are better!! I'm surprised I didn't get sick when I got my flu shot! Hahaha XD I normally do! The weird thing is though, when I got my flu shot, I bled badly :'D Nurse was surprised and asked if I took any pills or something before taking the flu shot, and I didn't ahaha She said it was normal though but it scared me, since it's the first that's happened :'D


----------



## himeki (Oct 27, 2015)

@Miharu its an anime magazine! :d


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 27, 2015)

Hey guys! How are you all doing? *w*



MayorEvvie said:


> @Miharu its an anime magazine! :d



AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWESOMEEEE

Whats the title of the magazine?


----------



## LukaD12 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hahah thanks!


----------



## himeki (Oct 27, 2015)

ems said:


> Hey guys! How are you all doing? *w*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neo I think! I have a subscription so its early!


----------



## LukaD12 (Oct 27, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -



ems said:


> Hey guys! How are you all doing? *w*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm doing great thanks , xD . messing with how to do a proper quote on a forum post .


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 27, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Neo I think! I have a subscription so its early!


Thanks! I'll check it out ;3


LukaD12 said:


> I'm doing great thanks , xD . messing with how to do a proper quote on a forum post .



Heh cool! welcome to the fourms btw ;3


----------



## LukaD12 (Oct 27, 2015)

ems said:


> Thanks! I'll check it out ;3
> 
> 
> Heh cool! welcome to the fourms btw ;3



Haha thanks , just joined team popsicle xD anyways i'm going to work . See y'all next time xD


----------



## Miharu (Oct 27, 2015)

I can finally say I have finally caught a restock and got 1 yellow candy!! :'D Omg <33 Special thanks to naekoya for letting me know about it before they completely ran out! 





MayorEvvie said:


> @Miharu its an anime magazine! :d


OHHH NICEEE!~ Ahhh~ How much was it? XD



ems said:


> Hey guys! How are you all doing? *w*


Hey ems!!! D I'm doing great!! Still trying to figure out what I want to eat for breakfast though!! Bwuahaha how about you? c:



LukaD12 said:


> Haha thanks , just joined team popsicle xD anyways i'm going to work . See y'all next time xD


Have a great day at work!! D


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Good morning Super! D
> 
> I'm doing great!! Thanks for asking! How about yourself? ;D
> 
> Ohh I'll redeem it for you when I get off work!~ I'll be starting work from 5pm until 11:30pm! So once I get off work, I'll update your Quest Roster for you! D Thanks for letting me know!~



I'm doing great! There's an RP over here in the Basement that I've been reading because it sounded like fun, but I wasn't able to join because it's private. But the person who started the RP saw me lurking around on there and let me join!

There's also another RP I've signed up for, but it hasn't started yet because the OP is waiting for one more slot to be filled in. I can't wait until it starts!

Have any of you been in any RPs, on here or elsewhere?


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I can finally say I have finally caught a restock and got 1 yellow candy!! :'D Omg <33 Special thanks to naekoya for letting me know about it before they completely ran out!



yayy! you're very welcome ~
least you didn't miss this round ;3 <3


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hey ems!!! D I'm doing great!! Still trying to figure out what I want to eat for breakfast though!! Bwuahaha how about you? c:


Heheheh, I'm kind of in the same situation, but i'm trying to figure out what i want for dinner


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I can finally say I have finally caught a restock and got 1 yellow candy!! :'D Omg <33 Special thanks to naekoya for letting me know about it before they completely ran out!



I always miss the restocks ;-; Which is why I got my red candy from a giveaway and my cake and yellow candy from the Marketplace.


----------



## himeki (Oct 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I can finally say I have finally caught a restock and got 1 yellow candy!! :'D Omg <33 Special thanks to naekoya for letting me know about it before they completely ran out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, I think it was ?35 for 12 issues, and its usually ?5 each so its a huge discount! ^o^


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 27, 2015)

Oooh strange, Jaz!!! I usually never bleed much with shots.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 27, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> I'm doing great! There's an RP over here in the Basement that I've been reading because it sounded like fun, but I wasn't able to join because it's private. But the person who started the RP saw me lurking around on there and let me join!
> 
> There's also another RP I've signed up for, but it hasn't started yet because the OP is waiting for one more slot to be filled in. I can't wait until it starts!
> 
> Have any of you been in any RPs, on here or elsewhere?


That's great to hear!! And d'aww that's so nice of them!! And nope, I've never done RPs before nor do I want to ahahah! It's just not interesting for me XD



naekoya said:


> yayy! you're very welcome ~
> least you didn't miss this round ;3 <3


YEEE~ All thanks to you <33



ems said:


> Heheheh, I'm kind of in the same situation, but i'm trying to figure out what i want for dinner


AWW!! Hahaha XD Have you figured out what you wanted yet? ;D I'm having Bagel Bites for Brunch! XD



SuperStar2361 said:


> I always miss the restocks ;-; Which is why I got my red candy from a giveaway and my cake and yellow candy from the Marketplace.


AWW!!! ; v; Yeah I completely understand!! I missed all of them until now! I got lucky to grab the last yellow candy hahah! XD



MayorEvvie said:


> Ah, I think it was ?35 for 12 issues, and its usually ?5 each so its a huge discount! ^o^


OHH NICEE!!! XD What's the name of the magazine? 



DaCoSim said:


> Oooh strange, Jaz!!! I usually never bleed much with shots.


Yeah it was really strange! :'D I freaked out because the cotton ball was red and full of my blood :'D


----------



## himeki (Oct 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH NICEE!!! XD What's the name of the magazine?
> 
> I freaked out because the cotton ball was red and full of my blood :'D


Neo! I think its only in the uk though...

AND JESUS MIHARU, I READ THE REPLY TO DACOSIM AS SOMETHING ELSE NOT AS A RESPONSE JFC.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 27, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Neo! I think its only in the uk though...
> 
> AND JESUS MIHARU, I READ THE REPLY TO DACOSIM AS SOMETHING ELSE NOT AS A RESPONSE JFC.



AWW!! Hahaha!! I'm glad you got it for a great price! XD

AND OMG LOOL I DON'T THINK I'LL PRY ANY FURTHER TO WHAT YOU THINK IT COULD HAVE BEEN AHAHAH


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> That's great to hear!! And d'aww that's so nice of them!! And nope, I've never done RPs before nor do I want to ahahah! It's just not interesting for me XD


Ohhhh, OK! Yeah, I guess it's it's not everyone's kind of thing.



Miharu said:


> AWW!!! ; v; Yeah I completely understand!! I missed all of them until now! I got lucky to grab the last yellow candy hahah! XD


They're literally only there for a second and then they're gone D:


----------



## himeki (Oct 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AWW!! Hahaha!! I'm glad you got it for a great price! XD
> 
> AND OMG LOOL I DON'T THINK I'LL PRY ANY FURTHER TO WHAT YOU THINK IT COULD HAVE BEEN AHAHAH



YES THIS DISCUSSION NEVER HAPPENED, OK?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 27, 2015)

Bleeeh, I feel like keeling over right now. x.x


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 27, 2015)

So want to join this ;-;


----------



## Miharu (Oct 27, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Ohhhh, OK! Yeah, I guess it's it's not everyone's kind of thing.
> 
> They're literally only there for a second and then they're gone D:


Yeah!! ; v; Restocks are crazy ahahaa! They go out so fast :'D 



Alby-Kun said:


> Bleeeh, I feel like keeling over right now. x.x


Oh no!! D: I hope you feel better soon Alby!! ; __ ;



L CocoaBean said:


> So want to join this ;-;


HIII!~ Welcome to TP!~ >//v/< Did you want me to add you to the Popsicles in Freezing roster?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yeah!! ; v; Restocks are crazy ahahaa! They go out so fast :'D
> 
> 
> Oh no!! D: I hope you feel better soon Alby!! ; __ ;
> ...




Ooh, yes, please!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yeah!! ; v; Restocks are crazy ahahaa! They go out so fast :'D
> 
> 
> Oh no!! D: I hope you feel better soon Alby!! ; __ ;
> ...



I hope I feel better soon to. At least I get home early from school tomorrow.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 27, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Ooh, yes, please!


You have been added to the Freezings list!!  Welcome to TP!~ Feel free to join in on the chat any time, participate in quests to earn pps to redeem awesome rewards, etc!~ Unfortunately since you joined just now, you won't be able to participate in the big giveaway since it's only for members who joined TP before the giveaway was announced, but feel free to participate in any other mini giveaways/raffles afterwards!  



Alby-Kun said:


> I hope I feel better soon to. At least I get home early from school tomorrow.


OHH THAT'S GREAT TO HEAR!~ XD What time do you get off?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> You have been added to the Freezings list!!  Welcome to TP!~ Feel free to join in on the chat any time, participate in quests to earn pps to redeem awesome rewards, etc!~ Unfortunately since you joined just now, you won't be able to participate in the big giveaway since it's only for members who joined TP before the giveaway was announced, but feel free to participate in any other mini giveaways/raffles afterwards!
> 
> 
> OHH THAT'S GREAT TO HEAR!~ XD What time do you get off?



11:30 AM, means more time to sleep. Yaaaay~


----------



## Miharu (Oct 27, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> 11:30 AM, means more time to sleep. Yaaaay~



WOW!! NICEEE XD Omg hahah XD What's going on?~ Like why are you guys getting off so early from school? XD


----------



## himeki (Oct 27, 2015)

WOW LMAO i did the right is wrong challenge!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> WOW!! NICEEE XD Omg hahah XD What's going on?~ Like why are you guys getting off so early from school? XD



Well, teachers meet are meeting up to discuss some things every once a month. That's really about it. xD


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 27, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AWW!! Hahaha!! I'm glad you got it for a great price! XD
> 
> AND OMG LOOL I DON'T THINK I'LL PRY ANY FURTHER TO WHAT YOU THINK IT COULD HAVE BEEN AHAHAH



Lmao!!!!!! Just saw this.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 27, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> WOW LMAO i did the right is wrong challenge!


OHH NICEE Ahahaha XD



Alby-Kun said:


> Well, teachers meet are meeting up to discuss some things every once a month. That's really about it. xD


Ohh!!! That's awesome ahahaha XD More sleep is so nicee ahh <33


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 27, 2015)

Omg. So cute. Just told my kids that my filbert costume placed in the finals so they wanted to see. When I showed them, my little moo lit up like a Christmas tree cuz HE took the pic. Awe. He's so proud!!!!!! So cute!!!


----------



## Locket (Oct 27, 2015)

A year ago today, my friends little sister passed away. She was the cutest, bravest, and strongest girl I ever met. 

So sick, yet so small. My friend is currently on her way to where she was buried, she wasn't on the afternoon bus today, which made me lonely.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 27, 2015)

hey n__n

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aithycou said:


> A year ago today, my friends little sister passed away. She was the cutest, bravest, and strongest girl I ever met.
> 
> So sick, yet so small. My friend is currently on her way to where she was buried, she wasn't on the afternoon bus today, which made me lonely.



OH NO!!! Praying for you and your friend's family!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 27, 2015)

LukaD12 said:


> hey! can i join team popsicle ? xD , i'm sorry but i'm quite new to the community here, i love popsicles xD but i don't have the collectible yet ! thanks anyways



Welcome to Team Popsicle! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



L CocoaBean said:


> Ooh, yes, please!



Welcome to da Team Popsicle too mate 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aithycou said:


> A year ago today, my friends little sister passed away. She was the cutest, bravest, and strongest girl I ever met.
> 
> So sick, yet so small. My friend is currently on her way to where she was buried, she wasn't on the afternoon bus today, which made me lonely.



Oh my, I'm so sorry to hear that.  May your friends little sister rest in peace.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Well, teachers meet are meeting up to discuss some things every once a month. That's really about it. xD



That's cool  we get to miss Friday this week because of that too I believe. More time to sleep, eat, play video games, read books, and my favorite thing of all...use the Internet XD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 27, 2015)

Good evening everyone!

@LukaD12 and L CocoaBean: Welcome to the Team! ;D

@Aithycou: ;o; I'm so sorry!  May she rest in peace-

(quotes are broken whyyy)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hey guys! How's everyone?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 27, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Hey guys! How's everyone?



Tired
How bout you?


----------



## jiny (Oct 27, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Hey guys! How's everyone?



I love the world


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 27, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Tired
> How bout you?



Also tired. How was your day?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 27, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Also tired. How was your day?



Aye, it was fair.  Normal.
No headache yay


----------



## aericell (Oct 27, 2015)

Hiii everyone, hope you're all doing well


----------



## Albuns (Oct 27, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Hiii everyone, hope you're all doing well



Helluu~ I'm doing meh. I wanna be bedridden, but instead, I have to go to school tomorrow. Uuugh.


----------



## aericell (Oct 27, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Helluu~ I'm doing meh. I wanna be bedridden, but instead, I have to go to school tomorrow. Uuugh.



ugh i feel u, luckily I have a minimum day tomorrow and classes are shortened


----------



## Albuns (Oct 27, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> ugh i feel u, luckily I have a minimum day tomorrow and classes are shortened



Nice! I have a half day tomorrow and a one hour early dismissal on either Thursday or Fridays.


----------



## roseflower (Oct 27, 2015)

Hiya pretty popsicle people c;
How is it going?
I woke up this morning with a headache, it was really strange, but luckily it went away after a while


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 27, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hiya pretty popsicle people c;
> How is it going?
> I woke up this morning with a headache, it was really strange, but luckily it went away after a while



I'm fine. Tired though, because it's 1:13am over here XD

I'm going to be getting my hair cut tomorrow. Not sure how I want my hair to be yet.

Oh, and *@Miharu* (if you're here), could I redeem the pps for quest 3 please? I think I've had this sig for a week now. ^^


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 27, 2015)

Hey guys! What's shaking?


----------



## himeki (Oct 27, 2015)

KYAAAAA ARDREY SENPAI DID THIS FOR ME AS A FREEBIE WHAT


----------



## roseflower (Oct 27, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> I'm fine. Tired though, because it's 1:13am over here XD
> 
> I'm going to be getting my hair cut tomorrow. Not sure how I want my hair to be yet.
> 
> Oh, and *@Miharu* (if you're here), could I redeem the pps for quest 3 please? I think I've had this sig for a week now. ^^



It?s late here as well XD Ahh nice a new hair cut!


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 27, 2015)

I just love ardrey's art! She's adorbs, Evvie!


----------



## Jacob (Oct 27, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Hey guys! What's shaking?



Doing well! Hbu?


----------



## roseflower (Oct 27, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> KYAAAAA ARDREY SENPAI DID THIS FOR ME AS A FREEBIE WHAT



Aww it?s really pretty


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 27, 2015)

Buddy said:


> Doing well! Hbu?



Ahhh. Just got home from work...sigh. Long exhausting day!


----------



## aericell (Oct 27, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> KYAAAAA ARDREY SENPAI DID THIS FOR ME AS A FREEBIE WHAT



its so amazing!! I can't believe that's considered a sketch, can't wait to see how mine turns out


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 27, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Hey guys! How's everyone?



Pretty good! However, I'm a little nervous about tomorrow...I have to speak in front of the class  any tips for me? Icould really use them xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



happinessdelight said:


> Hiii everyone, hope you're all doing well



Hi girl, how's it going?  I'm doing pretty good, how bout you?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 27, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Pretty good! However, I'm a little nervous about tomorrow...I have to speak in front of the class  any tips for me? Icould really use them xD



Deep breaths don't ever hurt. Breath in, hold it for 8 seconds and breath out. Do that a couple times and any fast heart rate you have should slow on right down.


----------



## himeki (Oct 27, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> its so amazing!! I can't believe that's considered a sketch, can't wait to see how mine turns out



I know, me too! I feel so lucky to catch one ;v; 
Yours is done, and its amazing!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 27, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Deep breaths don't ever hurt. Breath in, hold it for 8 seconds and breath out. Do that a couple times and any fast heart rate you have should slow on right down.



Thanks for the advice, Sparro!  I'm actually going to use that advice right now, as my heart is beating really fast because of thinking of speaking tomorrow. 0.o

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> KYAAAAA ARDREY SENPAI DID THIS FOR ME AS A FREEBIE WHAT



Yas I saw that on Ardrey's giveaway thread, it sure is pretty! I love her drawings, they're awesome! I especially love how Ardrey senpai draws the Chibi eyes.


----------



## jiny (Oct 27, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Pretty good! However, I'm a little nervous about tomorrow...I have to speak in front of the class  any tips for me? Icould really use them xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Deep breaths really help. i need to do that in my next band test


----------



## Llust (Oct 27, 2015)

ayoo, hows everyone doing? ^^
just finished my daily workout (30 min jogging & ten sets of various work outs such as squats, lunges, sit ups, weight lifting, etc), although i needed a lot more breaks than usual today ;v; ahh- i made a mistake of doing a semi 'hardcore' workout too. my thighs are burning and itll most likely stay like this for a few days like in the past, but i have to run the mile tomorrow >< and its worth like 40% of my grade. fml


----------



## aericell (Oct 27, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I know, me too! I feel so lucky to catch one ;v;
> Yours is done, and its amazing!



yeah I love it! So perf and sparkly



mimihime said:


> ayoo, hows everyone doing? ^^
> just finished my daily workout (30 min jogging & ten sets of various work outs such as squats, lunges, sit ups, weight lifting, etc), although i needed a lot more breaks than usual today ;v; ahh- i made a mistake of doing a semi 'hardcore' workout too. my thighs are burning and itll most likely stay like this for a few days like in the past, but i have to run the mile tomorrow >< and its worth like 40% of my grade. fml



i wish i was motivated enough to get off my butt and exercise OTL, hopefully i have time next semester


----------



## Llust (Oct 27, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> yeah I love it! So perf and sparkly
> 
> 
> 
> i wish i was motivated enough to get off my butt and exercise OTL, hopefully i have time next semester



food motivates me tbh
glazed donuts are sexy


----------



## aericell (Oct 27, 2015)

mimihime said:


> food motivates me tbh
> glazed donuts are sexy



MmmmMMMMM glazed donuts sound so good right now! i haven't had any in forever


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 28, 2015)

Oooooh!!! Spellectibles have been decided!!!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 28, 2015)

@Miharu you are winning the deceitful disguise thing with 50+ points XD the next closest is like 24


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 28, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Oooooh!!! Spellectibles have been decided!!!



I can't wait to get some cupcakes! hehe they're so cute <3


----------



## aericell (Oct 28, 2015)

They're all so good! I'm hoping to get at least one of each


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 28, 2015)

Would anyone like to buy a traditional sketch of a villager? or maybe a simple oc??? for some tbt?

here's an example (i wouldn't do it on lined paper)


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 28, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> They're all so good! I'm hoping to get at least one of each



same here ;w; good luck to everyone!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 28, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Would anyone like to buy a traditional sketch of a villager? or maybe a simple oc??? for some tbt?
> 
> here's an example (i wouldn't do it on lined paper)
> 
> -snip-



I'd buy it, if I had some TBT. It looks great!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 28, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I'd buy it, if I had some TBT. It looks great!



Ahh, thank you!


----------



## aericell (Oct 28, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Would anyone like to buy a traditional sketch of a villager? or maybe a simple oc??? for some tbt?
> 
> here's an example (i wouldn't do it on lined paper)
> 
> View attachment 154383



cute! i would but i'm trying to save mine atm



naekoya said:


> same here ;w; good luck to everyone!



good luck to you too! hopefully people don't buy all of them just to resell ;~;


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 28, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> cute! i would but i'm trying to save mine atm
> 
> 
> 
> good luck to you too! hopefully people don't buy all of them just to resell ;~;



I would be devastated ㅠㅠ 
imagine the prices on them if people do decide to sell them ~


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 28, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I would be devastated ㅠㅠ
> imagine the prices on them if people do decide to sell them ~



They will though. I actually asked on the thread if they would do like they did the apple at one point and only allow 1 in cart.


----------



## aericell (Oct 28, 2015)

Going to bed now, good night! & good luck on collectibles later/tomorrow


----------



## Miharu (Oct 28, 2015)

Morning everyone!~ Got off work about an hour ago and now just finished eating and relaxing/watching some T.V.!~ Ahhh the new collectibles are amazing!! Especially the cupcake!! :'D That one is too cute ahskdfjkdslfjd good luck to everyone!! I'm hoping to at least get all three <3 





DaCoSim said:


> Omg. So cute. Just told my kids that my filbert costume placed in the finals so they wanted to see. When I showed them, my little moo lit up like a Christmas tree cuz HE took the pic. Awe. He's so proud!!!!!! So cute!!!


D'AWWW THAT IS SO CUTE AHAHAHA <33



SuperStar2361 said:


> Oh, and *@Miharu* (if you're here), could I redeem the pps for quest 3 please? I think I've had this sig for a week now. ^^


Of course!~ c: I'll update your Quest Roster shortly!~



MayorEvvie said:


> KYAAAAA ARDREY SENPAI DID THIS FOR ME AS A FREEBIE WHAT


OMFGGGG HOW IS THAT A SKETCH AHAHAH THAT IS JUST TOO AMAZING OMFG JSLKFDJDSLFDS YOU ARE SO LUCKYYY XD I love her art so much  ;v ;



DaCoSim said:


> Oooooh!!! Spellectibles have been decided!!!


YEEEE!!! They all look amazing ahhh ; v; <3



Sparro said:


> @Miharu you are winning the deceitful disguise thing with 50+ points XD the next closest is like 24


jsldfjlsjfsdl ahhh ;//v//; I'm really happy!! thanks to all the votes everyone! :'D You guys are the best <3 (Not sure who voted for me, but whoever did and if you see this, thank you! :'D <3 ) 



naekoya said:


> I can't wait to get some cupcakes! hehe they're so cute <3


SAMEEEE <33



happinessdelight said:


> Going to bed now, good night! & good luck on collectibles later/tomorrow


Night!! Sleep tight!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 28, 2015)

So the battle for the new collectibles begins lol x3

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> They will though. I actually asked on the thread if they would do like they did the apple at one point and only allow 1 in cart.



Oh wow I see o:
Hopefully I can grab all 3 then if possible -fingers crossed-


----------



## Miharu (Oct 28, 2015)

naekoya said:


> So the battle for the new collectibles begins lol x3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



LOL IKR?? At the very least Justin said that they plan on making them unique!! Better chance of everyone getting one of each now!!  Good luck everyone!! <33

Also yesss ahh sjlfds I hope I can get all three! <3


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL IKR?? At the very least Justin said that they plan on making them unique!! Better chance of everyone getting one of each now!!  Good luck everyone!! <33
> 
> Also yesss ahh sjlfds I hope I can get all three! <3



Yes!! best of luck to all 
we're going to need it for sure.. haha xD


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey guys!! School was a blast, ended up getting a mini heart attack when I came back home ;u; 

How's everyone??


----------



## Miharu (Oct 28, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Yes!! best of luck to all
> we're going to need it for sure.. haha xD


Definitely!! Hahaha <33



Aerate said:


> Hey guys!! School was a blast, ended up getting a mini heart attack when I came back home ;u;
> 
> How's everyone??


OHH That's great to hear!! What happened at school that made it a blast? 

I'm doing great! Just super sleepy so if I don't respond, it probably means I fell asleep hahaha! XD


----------



## himeki (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey, did anyone who entered a collectable get told that it had been accepted? Its just in the fire festival I got told at the bottom of my post that it was accepted, wheras on this nothing happened to the thread ;v;


ALSO, I'm editing a gif on photoshop, but one of the frames just keeps dissappearing! Is there any way to stop this?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 28, 2015)

Hiiiiiiiiiiii!

*waits for the new quests...if they're not here yet*


----------



## LukaD12 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey everyone ! hows it going?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 28, 2015)

So if you're in freezing, what are you allowed to do? Can you still post? :3


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 28, 2015)

I am trying so desperately to offload some of my Flight Rising treasure!

Does anyone want to buy any? Offer your own rate please!


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 28, 2015)

*sets alarm clock for 6:50 pm so im ready for the restock*


----------



## himeki (Oct 28, 2015)

AHHH I just came back from watching The Martian at the cinema! IT WAS SO GOOD YOU GUYS GO WATCH IT NOW.


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 28, 2015)

Does anyone want to buy a red candy? im selling one for 110 tbt for tp/in freezing members only


----------



## LukaD12 (Oct 28, 2015)

do collectibles give you a special bonus or are they just to collect xD sry i'm new here


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 28, 2015)

LukaD12 said:


> do collectibles give you a special bonus or are they just to collect xD sry i'm new here



They just look pretty


----------



## aericell (Oct 28, 2015)

Good morning everyone!!


----------



## duckvely (Oct 28, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Good morning everyone!!



good morning!


----------



## himeki (Oct 28, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Good morning everyone!!



its like 2:30 pm


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 28, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> its like 2:30 pm



It's 7:30 AM here tho


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 28, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Good morning everyone!!



Good Morning/Afternoon!


----------



## LukaD12 (Oct 28, 2015)

Good morning everyone xD


----------



## duckvely (Oct 28, 2015)

LukaD12 said:


> Good morning everyone xD



good morning!


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 28, 2015)

Morning luvs


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 28, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Morning luvs



Good morning Dacosim :3


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi guys ~ hope everyone is having a great morning/afternoon c:


----------



## Albuns (Oct 28, 2015)

Hellu~


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH That's great to hear!! What happened at school that made it a blast?
> 
> I'm doing great! Just super sleepy so if I don't respond, it probably means I fell asleep hahaha! XD



WELL school is a blast socially haha, it always is. I get a lot of attention, which kind of feels really nice after being stuck at home all alone studying/spending time with internet friends. It's just fun hanging out with people c: I just remarked that because I started feeling really anxious and pathetic when I came back home, I just haven't been at my best these days ;u;

That's alright!! Have a good sleep XDD


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 28, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hi guys ~ hope everyone is having a great morning/afternoon c:


Hey Naekoya ;3 My afternoons been good, how's your morning/afternoon going?


Alby-Kun said:


> Hellu~


Hey Alby, How are you doing?


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 28, 2015)

ems said:


> Hey Naekoya ;3 My afternoons been good, how's your morning/afternoon going?
> 
> Hey Alby, How are you doing?



same here! woke up abit chilly, but I don't mind hehe 
are you guys ready for the stocks today?! :3


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 28, 2015)

naekoya said:


> same here! woke up abit chilly, but I don't mind hehe
> are you guys ready for the stocks today?! :3



I'm so ready, i have my food and drink survival back by the side of my bed so i don't need to move for 10 minutes before the restock, i've took all of my bells from my abd, and i've set an alarm  (maybe a bit over prepared but oh well)


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 28, 2015)

ems said:


> I'm so ready, i have my food and drink survival back by the side of my bed so i don't need to move for 10 minutes before the restock, i've took all of my bells from my abd, and i've set an alarm  (maybe a bit over prepared but oh well)



hahah! omg..
yeah I'm like the same way too!! xD
prepped and ready to go
hopefully the site doesn't lag on us


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 28, 2015)

God it was so chilly today, ended up getting this really awesome quilt omg I can't wait for nighttime <3


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 28, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hahah! omg..
> yeah I'm like the same way too!! xD
> prepped and ready to go
> hopefully the site doesn't lag on us



I normally have quite good luck with restocks... i hope that doesnt jinx me now.


----------



## himeki (Oct 28, 2015)

Wait, how long itll the restock? I'm stuck between the cupcake and the voodoo doll ;v;


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 28, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Wait, how long itll the restock? I'm stuck between the cupcake and the voodoo doll ;v;



2 hours exactly! there is also gonna be one in 9 hours. ^^


----------



## himeki (Oct 28, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> 2 hours exactly! there is also gonna be one in 9 hours. ^^



9 hours??? thats like fcking 2 am???


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 28, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> 9 hours??? thats like fcking 2 am???



The restock times were set PST, so here it'll be 7pm. ^^;;


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 28, 2015)

I will miss the restock at 12PM, but I can get the one at 7PM


----------



## himeki (Oct 28, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> The restock times were set PST, so here it'll be 7pm. ^^;;


I always find restocks unfair to people outside the us ^^"

I really want the voodoo doll and the cake, but I don't have enough for both


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 28, 2015)

ems said:


> I normally have quite good luck with restocks... i hope that doesnt jinx me now.



Haha no worries! We got this ;D


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 28, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Haha no worries! We got this ;D



I hope so heh


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 28, 2015)

ems said:


> I hope so heh



Yeah I'm thinking of just getting the cupcake and voodoo doll x3


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 28, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Yeah I'm thinking of just getting the cupcake and voodoo doll x3



I'm unsure if i should risk going for all of them.


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 28, 2015)

ems said:


> I'm unsure if i should risk going for all of them.



I would, and thats what I'm gonna do 



I need to stop buying candies lol! I have 14 yellow 0_o


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 28, 2015)

ems said:


> I'm unsure if i should risk going for all of them.



yeah I get you >~<
I mean if anything you could get all 3 and see if you decide to keep it all or sell them in the near future?


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi guys, does anyone happen to have some tbt to spare? I'll return it back ASAP ;u;


----------



## Miharu (Oct 28, 2015)

GOOD LUCK ON THE RESTOCK EVERYONE!! >//v/< I'm aiming for all three too! 



Aerate said:


> Hi guys, does anyone happen to have some tbt to spare? I'll return it back ASAP ;u;


Sent! <3


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 28, 2015)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## himeki (Oct 28, 2015)

I got the Voodoo Doll I wanted!


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 28, 2015)

YAY!!!! I'll take 2/3!!!


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 28, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I got the Voodoo Doll I wanted!





DaCoSim said:


> YAY!!!! I'll take 2/3!!!



Congratulations Guys!


----------



## stonelee (Oct 28, 2015)

Rushed me for dem collectibles


----------



## himeki (Oct 28, 2015)

ems said:


> Congratulations Guys!



You're super lucky-you have all three!


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 28, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> You're super lucky-you have all three!



I didn't think i would... i had soooo much lag.


----------



## himeki (Oct 28, 2015)

ems said:


> I didn't think i would... i had soooo much lag.



My family members were all watching netflix on different devices LMAO!


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 28, 2015)

UGHHHHH, LOL, NOW what to do with my line up LOL!!!


----------



## himeki (Oct 28, 2015)

I would go for the cake at 2 am, but the problem is that I don't have enough... time to post-a lot!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 28, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> So if you're in freezing, what are you allowed to do? Can you still post? :3


You can chat on the thread any time you want, participate in the quests, enter raffles/giveaways hosted in the future, etc!  



LukaD12 said:


> do collectibles give you a special bonus or are they just to collect xD sry i'm new here


All collectibles are just special bonuses to look nice on your side bar cx And no need to apologize at all! 



ems said:


> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


CONGRATSSSS!!! XD



MayorEvvie said:


> I got the Voodoo Doll I wanted!


WOOO CONGRATS!! XD



DaCoSim said:


> YAY!!!! I'll take 2/3!!!


YEEE CONGRATS on your collectibles!!  



stonelee said:


> Rushed me for dem collectibles


LOVEEEEEEEEEE <3333333333333333333 Ahhh nice jobbb <3 



DaCoSim said:


> UGHHHHH, LOL, NOW what to do with my line up LOL!!!


LOL I'm thinking the same thing!! Hahaha XD


----------



## Miharu (Oct 28, 2015)

Just wanted to let you guys know, Horus is selling 26 Ice Cream Swirls for 1k tbt each! c: 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?330900-Ice-Cream-Swirls-(Lots-of-them)


----------



## himeki (Oct 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know, Horus is selling 26 Ice Cream Swirls for 1k tbt each! c:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?330900-Ice-Cream-Swirls-(Lots-of-them)



I don't like swirls, but thanks for sharing!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 28, 2015)

I GOT ALL OF EM YAYYY

The lag was real though... 2 minutes of waiting haha! Now I need the dark can't and my lineup will be complete!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 28, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I don't like swirls, but thanks for sharing!


Hahaha you are welcome! I'm not a big fan of swirls either, but I don't hate them c: They look nice <3 I just prefer popsicles over swirl ;D I know some members like swirls though! 



The Hidden Owl said:


> I GOT ALL OF EM YAYYY
> 
> The lag was real though... 2 minutes of waiting haha! Now I need the dark can't and my lineup will be complete!


-HIGH FIVES- NICEEE!!! XD And holy ikr? The lag was pretty crazy ahaha my boyfriend and I were like "WE ARE LOADING OMG OMG" ahahaha XD His first experience at a restock :'D We both managed to get all three <3 He really likes the ancient candle so he's keeping that one XD But the others he'll be giving to me c;

GOOD LUCK ON THE DARK CANDY XD


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 28, 2015)

M





Miharu said:


> Hahaha you are welcome! I'm not a big fan of swirls either, but I don't hate them c: They look nice <3 I just prefer popsicles over swirl ;D I know some members like swirls though!
> 
> 
> -HIGH FIVES- NICEEE!!! XD And holy ikr? The lag was pretty crazy ahaha my boyfriend and I were like "WE ARE LOADING OMG OMG" ahahaha XD His first experience at a restock :'D We both managed to get all three <3 He really likes the ancient candle so he's keeping that one XD But the others he'll be giving to me c;
> ...


Oh niiiiice! My friend has an account so I'll probably ask her to pick up another set or I'll ask if I can use hers LOL


----------



## Miharu (Oct 28, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> M
> Oh niiiiice! My friend has an account so I'll probably ask her to pick up another set or I'll ask if I can use hers LOL



OHH!! If anything you could just see if she could hold your current set so you can try to get another set yourself! I don't think mods would allow sharing accounts, so that wouldn't be a good idea :'D I don't want them to think her account is your alt or something ;v ;


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH!! If anything you could just see if she could hold your current set so you can try to get another set yourself! I don't think mods would allow sharing accounts, so that wouldn't be a good idea :'D I don't want them to think her account is your alt or something ;v ;



Ohhh yeah!! I forgot about that haha! ><; I might do that instead.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 28, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Ohhh yeah!! I forgot about that haha! ><; I might do that instead.



YEEE!~ XD Good luck!~ > v < Out of the three, which one do you like the most? Hahaha XD


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 28, 2015)

Hiiiiiiiiii!

I was awake for the restock because it was at a reasonable time for me!

And I was able to get the pumpkin cupcake!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 28, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Hiiiiiiiiii!
> 
> I was awake for the restock because it was at a reasonable time for me!
> 
> And I was able to get the pumpkin cupcake!



Good afternoon!! And WOO!~ That's great to hear!! Congrats on your cupcake!


----------



## pearly19 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hiiiii! It's been awhile >< 

Im so glad the thread is alive as it was before. 

Miharu--did we still not raise 10k yet? How close?

Yeah I was going to buy the halloween cupcake collectible because it was pretty cute. clicked shop at 12:01 and it was sold out already for some reason. Well Im not too bent on getting one. Just need blue candy, chocolate cake, and emerald birthstone to buy and im done with collectible hunting!

speaking of halloween, I dont want to go to the theme park because I dont really enjoy horror houses. Only been it once ~.~ and that was enough.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 28, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> Hiiiii! It's been awhile ><
> 
> Im so glad the thread is alive as it was before.
> 
> ...



PEARLYYYY <333 I MISSED YOUUU!!! Ahhh How have you been??? And yesss!! I'm so happy as well that this thread is still alive and kicking!! 

We've already reached our 10k tbt goal for the group donations! So thanks to that we are currently holding a BIG giveaway!! Most information is posted on my OP! <33 We raised up to 11,157 tbt for the group donations! Now we are just waiting for the group to get restocked! 

AWWW!! ; __ ; And ohh!!! Good luck with your collectible hunting!! There's another restock for the new collectibles happening at 7pm PST time!  You might be able to get one there!~

Oh god,  I can't handle scary things very well :'D I get scared so easily


----------



## pearly19 (Oct 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> We've already reached our 10k tbt goal for the group donations! So thanks to that we are currently holding a BIG giveaway!! Most information is posted on my OP! <33 We raised up to 11,157 tbt for the group donations! Now we are just waiting for the group to get restocked!
> 
> There's another restock for the new collectibles happening at 7pm PST time!  You might be able to get one there!~



Ive missed you and every one here very much! Its so relaxing and friendly in this thread <3

Yeah I read the op! lol I thought it was 10k post not tbt. Sorry its hard for me to read tiny letters. this is awesome, cant wait for this group to become official! That means after I buy my last 3 collectibles I can donate my tbt's for all these potential members to get a popsicle! Seriously, they need to restock. I dont even know if there are enough popsicles out there for those on the Popsicle Freeze list or are people hoarding the collectible & not selling them?


Ive been good, doing work and at the same time posting on different threads to get 10tbt for long meaningful responses!hehehe yeah ive been focused on getting the collectibles but its almost coming to an end. I do hope that I can get either one of the 3 collectible but Im not really hoping too much. The last three are so expensive!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 28, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> Ive missed you and every one here very much! Its so relaxing and friendly in this thread <3
> 
> Yeah I read the op! lol I thought it was 10k post not tbt. Sorry its hard for me to read tiny letters. this is awesome, cant wait for this group to become official! That means after I buy my last 3 collectibles I can donate my tbt's for all these potential members to get a popsicle! Seriously, they need to restock. I dont even know if there are enough popsicles out there for those on the Popsicle Freeze list or are people hoarding the collectible & not selling them?
> 
> ...


Ahhh we missed you too!! ;//v/; <3

OH LOL It was for over 10k donations, 10k posts, and for over 100 signatures made for the group restock petition! c: That's what the giveaway is for hahaha! And no worries at all! <3 Ahh that's so sweet of you!! ; v; Thank you!~ <3 And it's more of, most of our members can't afford one :'D 

That's great to hear!! and oh boy they are! > v<


----------



## aericell (Oct 28, 2015)

Hiii everyone! I ordered my cap & gown for graduation today and the lady who handled my paperwork gave me a free 2016 keychain for some reason xD Idk that made me really happy


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 28, 2015)

Testing something... I need this color in my Name title change


----------



## pearly19 (Oct 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> And it's more of, most of our members can't afford one :'D



I see! hmm I found that trading IGB fot TBT is most guaranteed way to get tbt aside from posting! It's pretty tedious but selling turnips and crowns in game has made it easy to make igb! I really wish it wasnt boring to withdraw bells.

Are you done playing acnl? Did you finish your town and badges?

I really wish the dreamcrossing group was more alive T.T


----------



## Miharu (Oct 28, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Hiii everyone! I ordered my cap & gown for graduation today and the lady who handled my paperwork gave me a free 2016 keychain for some reason xD Idk that made me really happy


HIII!~ AND OHH NICCEEE!!! XD Congrats!!! >//v/<



DaCoSim said:


> Testing something... I need this color in my Name title change


OHHH That's a lovely shade of blue <3


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 28, 2015)

UGHHHHH, why isn't this working!!!!???


----------



## pearly19 (Oct 28, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Hiii everyone! I ordered my cap & gown for graduation today and the lady who handled my paperwork gave me a free 2016 keychain for some reason xD Idk that made me really happy



Hi, Ive seen you around the forum but never talked to you in this threaad! congratsss! and that is nice of her!



DaCoSim said:


> Testing something... I need this color in my Name title change



what a nice color!


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 28, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> Hi, Ive seen you around the forum but never talked to you in this threaad! congratsss! and that is nice of her!
> 
> 
> 
> what a nice color!



HA! Thx! Not sure how to get it to work though. I have it in my inventory.


----------



## pearly19 (Oct 28, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> HA! Thx! Not sure how to get it to work though. I have it in my inventory.



wish I could help you! lol such cute signature


----------



## aericell (Oct 28, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> Hi, Ive seen you around the forum but never talked to you in this threaad! congratsss! and that is nice of her!
> 
> 
> 
> what a nice color!



hello! same here haha


----------



## pearly19 (Oct 28, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> hello! same here haha



did you join the popsicle team recently?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm hosting a giveaway for everyone! c: You can win some 'spell'ectibles ;D Good luck you guys! <3
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?330931-Spell-quot-ectibles-%E2%88%A0(-%E1%90%9B-%E3%80%8D%E2%88%A0)%EF%BC%BF&p=5722367#post5722367




pearly19 said:


> I see! hmm I found that trading IGB fot TBT is most guaranteed way to get tbt aside from posting! It's pretty tedious but selling turnips and crowns in game has made it easy to make igb! I really wish it wasnt boring to withdraw bells.
> 
> Are you done playing acnl? Did you finish your town and badges?
> 
> I really wish the dreamcrossing group was more alive T.T


Yeah it is!! It's definitely tedious, but worth it if you have no other ways of making tbt ; v; 

Yeah I'm pretty much done playing with ACNL! XD And yesss I'm satisfied ahahaha XD I do get on from time to time though to check on my villagers XD

Aww!! ; __ ;


----------



## pearly19 (Oct 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yeah I'm pretty much done playing with ACNL! XD And yesss I'm satisfied ahahaha XD I do get on from time to time though to check on my villagers XD



did you get all your villagers to wear your design? I really wish I can get them to wear it all!

Ooh do you have a dream address I can visit? 

hehe I just need a hotspring and im done for my town!!


----------



## aericell (Oct 28, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> did you join the popsicle team recently?



i joined early september i think? i didn't talk much until i actually got a popsicle which was around the beginning of this month


----------



## Miharu (Oct 28, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> did you get all your villagers to wear your design? I really wish I can get them to wear it all!
> 
> Ooh do you have a dream address I can visit?
> 
> hehe I just need a hotspring and im done for my town!!



Ohh I don't think I designed anything ahahhaa XD 

Ahh I have no idea LOL I don't think I put mine up for a dream address XD My town doesn't look really fancy as others! but I'm happy with it XD

OHH THAT'LL BE AWESOME!! <33


----------



## pearly19 (Oct 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohh I don't think I designed anything ahahhaa XD
> 
> Ahh I have no idea LOL I don't think I put mine up for a dream address XD My town doesn't look really fancy as others! but I'm happy with it XD
> 
> OHH THAT'LL BE AWESOME!! <33



you dont plan to make a dream address huh? 

My town isnt fancy, its just neat & completed but I love it!

Maybe I can ask for a visit to your town if you dont plan to make a dream address anytime soon!


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 28, 2015)

Ugh. Gonna have to try for the candle tonight at work lol!!!


----------



## roseflower (Oct 28, 2015)

Hiya! How are you doing?
Today was so stressful and then the restock for the new collectibles, I got the candle and doll, but not the cupcake ;v;
Congrats to those who got the full set!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi cuties! How are we all doing this fine morning/afternoon/evening?
 I think we should use the term mae instead of typing it all out omfg XD


----------



## Locket (Oct 28, 2015)

I didn't miss the bus, the bus missed me.


The bus was 10 minutes late and by then almost everyoen went home 

Then right as I got in the car, it drove past. And i was like: F*** it


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 28, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hiya! How are you doing?
> Today was so stressful and then the restock for the new collectibles, I got the candle and doll, but not the cupcake ;v;
> Congrats to those who got the full set!



Haaaa @w@;; 
 I left to go to the middle school for an appointment with the school district psychologist and I forgot ALL about the spellecticles!  When I came back an hour later, they were all sold out! ; o ;
 I'll hopefully be on for the restocks, I don't wanna miss these new collectibles


----------



## Locket (Oct 28, 2015)

queenstucky said:


> Haaaa @w@;;
> I left to go to the middle school for an appointment with the school district psychologist and I forgot ALL about the spellecticles!  When I came back an hour later, they were all sold out! ; o ;
> I'll hopefully be on for the restocks, I don't wanna miss these new collectibles



I was at school, that;s like 1 Pm my time


----------



## pearly19 (Oct 28, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hiya! How are you doing?
> not the cupcake ;v;



hi, nice name! doing well! I am sorry to hear you didnt get the cupcake either but maybe someone will buy lots of it and give to people who miss it! It is a cute cupcake!



queenstucky said:


> Hi cuties! How are we all doing this fine morning/afternoon/evening?
> I think we should use the term mae instead of typing it all out omfg XD



Hello! Doing fine and you?



Aithycou said:


> I didn't miss the bus, the bus missed me.



true true true!


----------



## aericell (Oct 28, 2015)

queenstucky said:


> Hi cuties! How are we all doing this fine morning/afternoon/evening?
> I think we should use the term mae instead of typing it all out omfg XD



ahh i like your sig! and yes, mae would be so much easier than typing all that out every time xD



Aithycou said:


> I didn't miss the bus, the bus missed me.
> 
> 
> The bus was 10 minutes late and by then almost everyoen went home
> ...



omg once my bus in middle school was like an hour late.. my mom ended up taking me to school and my busmates who waited didn't get there until the middle of 2nd period


----------



## roseflower (Oct 28, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> hi, nice name! doing well! I am sorry to hear you didnt get the cupcake either but maybe someone will buy lots of it and give to people who miss it! It is a cute cupcake!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks<3 Miharu does a giveaway in the marketplace but lots of members are entering, hoping for the upcoming restocks to get a cupcake, it?s really super cute

- - - Post Merge - - -



queenstucky said:


> Haaaa @w@;;
> I left to go to the middle school for an appointment with the school district psychologist and I forgot ALL about the spellecticles!  When I came back an hour later, they were all sold out! ; o ;
> I'll hopefully be on for the restocks, I don't wanna miss these new collectibles


I?m sorry you missed the restock, but there will be another restock, wish you luck!!!


----------



## pearly19 (Oct 28, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Thanks<3 Miharu does a giveaway in the marketplace but lots of members are entering, hoping for the upcoming restocks to get a cupcake, it?s really super cute



Yeah I saw!! its nice people make really cute collectibles!

ooh and do you have a dream address i can visit? You said your town is a beautiful fairy garden?


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey, dropping in to say hello ^^


----------



## roseflower (Oct 28, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> Yeah I saw!! its nice people make really cute collectibles!
> 
> ooh and do you have a dream address i can visit? You said your town is a beautiful fairy garden?


I actually don?t have a dream address because my town is not as great as those amazing dream towns, but yeah for me personally it?s my "beautiful fairy garden" and I love my town

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Hey, dropping in to say hello ^^


Hi Vizi, how are you today?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi guys, just got home from school about like an hour ago. How is everyone? My school day went pretty great- I went up in the front of the classroom and spoke, and I did just fine! I'm so happy~  but when I was talking, I kinda looked at the floor a lot. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Hey, dropping in to say hello ^^



Hello!  how was your day?


----------



## roseflower (Oct 28, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Hi guys, just got home from school about like an hour ago. How is everyone? My school day went pretty great- I went up in the front of the classroom and spoke, and I did just fine! I'm so happy~  but when I was talking, I kinda looked at the floor a lot. XD
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hi Dawn, that`s great to hear, happy for you


----------



## pearly19 (Oct 28, 2015)

roseflower said:


> I actually don?t have a dream address because my town is not as great as those amazing dream towns, but yeah for me personally it?s my "beautiful fairy garden" and I love my town



oh it doesnt matter if it isnt as "great" as others!! Every complete town is wonderful I believe. I love my town too!


Hi  Vizionari!


----------



## pearly19 (Oct 28, 2015)

Dawnpiplup-- hello and thats great you spoke up


----------



## roseflower (Oct 28, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> oh it doesnt matter if it isnt as "great" as others!! Every complete town is wonderful I believe. I love my town too!



That?s true of course! But I just didn?t upload it because most people seem to expect something else XD


----------



## pearly19 (Oct 28, 2015)

roseflower said:


> That?s true of course! But I just didn?t upload it because most people seem to expect something else XD




Aww, I see!! So you completed your town as well?


----------



## roseflower (Oct 28, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> Aww, I see!! So you completed your town as well?


 No I wouldn`t say my town is complete, I don?t strive for completion, I just play because I have fun playing Animal Crossing<3


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey guys! 

@Dawnpiplup did you take my advice?


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 28, 2015)

roseflower said:


> I actually don?t have a dream address because my town is not as great as those amazing dream towns, but yeah for me personally it?s my "beautiful fairy garden" and I love my town
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I'm doing great, about to head out soon


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 28, 2015)

There is a glitch post ;-;


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 28, 2015)

Good evening all!  Still have a horrible headeache, I think it's probably stress related.

I'm kinda surprised more people here in TP haven't got the spellectables! o: Now that I have em and the candy, I can finally save again for another swirl and then TBT Fair items/letters ^^


----------



## pearly19 (Oct 28, 2015)

roseflower said:


> No I wouldn`t say my town is complete, I don?t strive for completion, I just play because I have fun playing Animal Crossing<3



Oh i see!! I like going for completion. Hmm do you know if I i covered every space on the ground, I can no longer participate in any holiday events (easter egg, making snow people, etc)?

[


----------



## roseflower (Oct 28, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I'm doing great, about to head out soon



Have fun!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> Good evening all!  Still have a horrible headeache, I think it's probably stress related.
> 
> I'm kinda surprised more people here in TP haven't got the spellectables! o: Now that I have em and the candy, I can finally save again for another swirl and then TBT Fair items/letters ^^



Hope you get better soon, I had a headache yesterday as well ;v;


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 28, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Have fun!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



So do I.  I think I'm still sick, either that or allergies xD


----------



## roseflower (Oct 28, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> Oh i see!! I like going for completion. Hmm do you know if I i covered every space on the ground, I can no longer participate in any holiday events (easter egg, making snow people, etc)?
> 
> [



I think you need some space to make snow people and for easter as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> So do I.  I think I'm still sick, either that or allergies xD



Also congrats on your collectibles, you?re so lucky!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 28, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> you dont plan to make a dream address huh?
> 
> My town isnt fancy, its just neat & completed but I love it!
> 
> Maybe I can ask for a visit to your town if you dont plan to make a dream address anytime soon!


Nope! Hahaha 

And ohh it sounds lovely! <3

Yeah! I'm totally fine with that! XD We'll have to set up a date for it! Hahaha XD 



DaCoSim said:


> Ugh. Gonna have to try for the candle tonight at work lol!!!


Good luck!! I hope you get it!! >//v/<



roseflower said:


> Hiya! How are you doing?
> Today was so stressful and then the restock for the new collectibles, I got the candle and doll, but not the cupcake ;v;
> Congrats to those who got the full set!


HIII!~ I'm doing great!! And aww!! I hope it gets less stressful for you!! ; v ;

Ahh thanks!! I was lucky enough to get the full set! >//v/< My boyfriend experienced his first restock and was also able to get the full set! He's keeping the cupcake and the candle since he loves those two, but he's giving me the voodoo doll hahaha XD



queenstucky said:


> Hi cuties! How are we all doing this fine morning/afternoon/evening?
> I think we should use the term mae instead of typing it all out omfg XD


HIII!~ I'm doing great!!! How about yourself? ;D



Vizionari said:


> Hey, dropping in to say hello ^^


AYEEEEE!~ How are you doing? 



Dawnpiplup said:


> Hi guys, just got home from school about like an hour ago. How is everyone? My school day went pretty great- I went up in the front of the classroom and spoke, and I did just fine! I'm so happy~  but when I was talking, I kinda looked at the floor a lot. XD
> 
> Hello!  how was your day?


Welcome back from school! My day has been wonderful so far!! Hahaha XD And yeee!! Congrats!! cx What are you currently up to now? 



Sparro said:


> There is a glitch post ;-;


Glitch posts are so evil! :'D



Lucanosa said:


> Good evening all!  Still have a horrible headeache, I think it's probably stress related.
> 
> I'm kinda surprised more people here in TP haven't got the spellectables! o: Now that I have em and the candy, I can finally save again for another swirl and then TBT Fair items/letters ^^


Oh no!! D: I hope that headache goes away soon! ; __ ;

OHHH Nice!!!! XD And omg congrats on getting two sets of those collectibles!! :'D So lucky! Hahaha XD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 28, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Also congrats on your collectibles, you?re so lucky!





Miharu said:


> Oh no!! D: I hope that headache goes away soon! ; __ ;
> 
> OHHH Nice!!!! XD And omg congrats on getting two sets of those collectibles!! :'D So lucky! Hahaha XD



>-< so do I, my school is piling and stressing me out so maybe that's why?  ;0; don't tell anyone but I let the restock distract me from Spanish haha !

Ty! X'D I still don't even know how it happened omg they just appeared in my inventory, I didn't even have 2 of each in my cart.  ;o I might sell the extra set once inflation sets in so I can get a couple swirls


----------



## Locket (Oct 28, 2015)

GAHHHHHHHH! It's the rare sunset in my town and I CAN'T PUT IT ON A DREAM BECAUSE I DON'T HAVE THE DREAM SUITE YET!


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 28, 2015)

Omg I just got done wiring my essay! One thing down, 7,000 more things to go.


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 28, 2015)

Urh, I'll be able to stay up untill 2am, but my parents take all my tech off of me when they go to sleep, i just hope they stay up late tonight


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 28, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> GAHHHHHHHH! It's the rare sunset in my town and I CAN'T PUT IT ON A DREAM BECAUSE I DON'T HAVE THE DREAM SUITE YET!



Take as many pictures as you can and make a dream diary!!!  Hide all of your junk and organize though flowers and start snapping before it fades!


----------



## pearly19 (Oct 28, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> GAHHHHHHHH! It's the rare sunset in my town and I CAN'T PUT IT ON A DREAM BECAUSE I DON'T HAVE THE DREAM SUITE YET!



awwwwwwwwwwww!! the opportunity will come again, meanwhile make a dream address <3


----------



## roseflower (Oct 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HIII!~ I'm doing great!! And aww!! I hope it gets less stressful for you!! ; v ;
> 
> Ahh thanks!! I was lucky enough to get the full set! >//v/< My boyfriend experienced his first restock and was also able to get the full set! He's keeping the cupcake and the candle since he loves those two, but he's giving me the voodoo doll hahaha XD



Aww thank you, yeah I wish for less stress for everyone here!!!
Congrats XD


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YEEE!~ XD Good luck!~ > v < Out of the three, which one do you like the most? Hahaha XD


I really like the candle! I think it goes really good with my lantern XD


----------



## pearly19 (Oct 28, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Omg I just got done wiring my essay! One thing down, 7,000 more things to go.



congratsssss



Lucanosa said:


> Take as many pictures as you can and make a dream diary!!!  Hide all of your junk and organize though flowers and start snapping before it fades!



yup yup yup!!



The Hidden Owl said:


> I really like the candle! I think it goes really good with my lantern XD



what a line up!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 28, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> >-< so do I, my school is piling and stressing me out so maybe that's why?  ;0; don't tell anyone but I let the restock distract me from Spanish haha !
> 
> Ty! X'D I still don't even know how it happened omg they just appeared in my inventory, I didn't even have 2 of each in my cart.  ;o I might sell the extra set once inflation sets in so I can get a couple swirls


Omgg ahaha did you have to pay for the extra set still? XD Or was it like a freebie hahaha! XD And omg you'll be making bank :'D XD I'm going to try to aim for 5 of the cupcakes because they are too cute ahh <33 If anything, I just want like 2 cupcakes, 2 voodoo dolls, and 1 candle ahaha! XD 



Aithycou said:


> GAHHHHHHHH! It's the rare sunset in my town and I CAN'T PUT IT ON A DREAM BECAUSE I DON'T HAVE THE DREAM SUITE YET!


AWWW!!! JSLKDFJDSLKD



MissLily123 said:


> Omg I just got done wiring my essay! One thing down, 7,000 more things to go.


OHH CONGRATS!!!! And omg :'D 7,000.... sjdlsjfdsld



ems said:


> Urh, I'll be able to stay up untill 2am, but my parents take all my tech off of me when they go to sleep, i just hope they stay up late tonight


Aww!! Are you trying to aim for the second restock? o: Because if you are, you won't be able to get anymore of those spellectibles since it's set on unique.



roseflower said:


> Aww thank you, yeah I wish for less stress for everyone here!!!
> Congrats XD


Same here!! >/v//<

And thank you! Hahaha XD


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH CONGRATS!!!! And omg *:'D* 7,000.... sjdlsjfdsld



Right there. Thats what I am feeling XD except its more on the level of a mental breakdown. This is going to put me in an early grave, I tell ya.


----------



## Locket (Oct 28, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Take as many pictures as you can and make a dream diary!!!  Hide all of your junk and organize though flowers and start snapping before it fades!



I did, but then Sahara was like: Oooooohhhhh! A picture!


----------



## pearly19 (Oct 28, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Right there. Thats what I am feeling XD except its more on the level of a mental breakdown. This is going to put me in an early grave, I tell ya.



hahaha 7000? that just means youve got lots in store for you <3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omgg ahaha did you have to pay for the extra set still? XD Or was it like a freebie hahaha! XD And omg you'll be making bank :'D XD I'm going to try to aim for 5 of the cupcakes because they are too cute ahh <33 If anything, I just want like 2 cupcakes, 2 voodoo dolls, and 1 candle ahaha! XD



x'o Sadly yes, but I think it's TBT worth spent because I can sell them for tons hopefully later on c':
And yes!!! the cupcakes look nice! I wonder if anyone is gonna try an all-cake lineup  pumpkin cupcakes + cake + chocolate

(speaking of pumpkin cake I actually had some earlier today after the restock LOL what irony)



MissLily123 said:


> Right there. Thats what I am feeling XD except its more on the level of a mental breakdown. This is going to put me in an early grave, I tell ya.



I feel you!  I have like 10 essays and projects I need to do and I haven't even started any.... it's so overwhelming.
The stress is probably what gave me this headache



Aithycou said:


> I did, but then Sahara was like: Oooooohhhhh! A picture!



screw her  you can buy her carpets from here ehehe


----------



## pearly19 (Oct 28, 2015)

alrighty everyone! will be going offline

see you later~


----------



## Miharu (Oct 28, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Right there. Thats what I am feeling XD except its more on the level of a mental breakdown. This is going to put me in an early grave, I tell ya.


Oh god :'D jskfldjls I hope you can get some rest soon!! ;v ; Don't overwork yourself!!



Lucanosa said:


> x'o Sadly yes, but I think it's TBT worth spent because I can sell them for tons hopefully later on c':
> And yes!!! the cupcakes look nice! I wonder if anyone is gonna try an all-cake lineup  pumpkin cupcakes + cake + chocolate
> 
> (speaking of pumpkin cake I actually had some earlier today after the restock LOL what irony)


Hahhaa they were definitely worth spent!! XD Good luck on selling them later on! <3 If anything I may just buy them from you LOL

Ohh that might looke nice!! XD

(LOL NICE AHAHHA XD ) 



pearly19 said:


> alrighty everyone! will be going offline
> 
> see you later~


Night pearly!!! It was so nice talking to you again!! <3 Sweet dreams!~


----------



## Locket (Oct 28, 2015)

This is my favorite picture I got


----------



## Miharu (Oct 28, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> This is my favorite picture I got



OHHH That looks lovely!!! That's great that you were able to take a picture!


----------



## Locket (Oct 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH That looks lovely!!! That's great that you were able to take a picture!



I sent you the new piece I made.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 28, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I sent you the new piece I made.



Replied~ Sorry I ended up forgetting to respond back to you hahaha xD I was on my phone when I read it/saw it and I was out of the house XD


----------



## aericell (Oct 28, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> This is my favorite picture I got



your mayor looks really cute!


----------



## jiny (Oct 28, 2015)

I have a power point due tomorrow and 1. I don't know how to make one 2. I procrastinated so I haven't started since two minutes ago


----------



## aericell (Oct 28, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I have a power point due tomorrow and 1. I don't know how to make one 2. I procrastinated so I haven't started since two minutes ago



they're easy! what program thing are you using?


----------



## jiny (Oct 28, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> they're easy! what program thing are you using?



microsoft powerpoint
but im on the ipad app so it's harder for me.


----------



## aericell (Oct 28, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> microsoft powerpoint
> but im on the ipad app so it's harder for me.



hm.. you don't have a computer you can use? also when was this assigned??


----------



## jiny (Oct 28, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> hm.. you don't have a computer you can use? also when was this assigned??



about october 1st
I basically had the whole month to do it
I asked for my dads laptop but he said no


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 28, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Dawnpiplup said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, just got home from school about like an hour ago. How is everyone? My school day went pretty great- I went up in the front of the classroom and spoke, and I did just fine! I'm so happy~  but when I was talking, I kinda looked at the floor a lot. XD
> ...


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 28, 2015)

@Dawnpiplup that's great! Another good strategy, before deep breathing, is clenching your fists, tensing your muscles and relaxing your muscles afterward.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 28, 2015)

@Miharu: XD, thanks!  I'm glad your day went well. What am I doing now, you ask? Well...

I'M PLANING TO RULE THE WORLD MWAHAHAHA 

^^nope . I'm just watching some shows on tv. I'm waiting for the comedy Full House to come up! Just a few more minutes and it'll start the episodes...come on...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> @Dawnpiplup that's great! Another good strategy, before deep breathing, is clenching your fists, tensing your muscles and relaxing your muscles afterward.



That's great advice! Thanks for letting me know that


----------



## jiny (Oct 28, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> @Miharu: XD, thanks!  I'm glad your day went well. What am I doing now, you ask? Well...
> 
> I'M PLANING TO RULE THE WORLD MWAHAHAHA
> 
> ...



We actually did a project on Full House today ^^
We listened to the theme song and tried to tell the theme of the song.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 28, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> We actually did a project on Full House today ^^
> We listened to the theme song and tried to tell the theme of the song.



Oh XD really? Did you get the theme of the song right?


----------



## jiny (Oct 28, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Oh XD really? Did you get the theme of the song right?



Yep. It's "Family will always be there to help you" or something like that.


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 28, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> about october 1st
> I basically had the whole month to do it
> I asked for my dads laptop but he said no



what? I mean it's for school work though o__o


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 28, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Yep. It's "Family will always be there to help you" or something like that.



Aww, what a heartwarming theme. I'm watching Full House right now, and I can see how that theme fits perfectly.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 28, 2015)

//anxiously waits for the restocks

Hi you guys! How are we? ^^


----------



## Albuns (Oct 28, 2015)

queenstucky said:


> //anxiously waits for the restocks
> 
> Hi you guys! How are we? ^^



Hellu! I'm doing okay, how about you? c:


----------



## Miharu (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm going to go take a nap and set me alarm! Hahaha Good luck everyone with the restock! c:< I'm hoping to get a set too!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm going to go take a nap and set me alarm! Hahaha Good luck everyone with the restock! c:< I'm hoping to get a set too!



gah this waiting is killin me!


----------



## Locket (Oct 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm going to go take a nap and set me alarm! Hahaha Good luck everyone with the restock! c:< I'm hoping to get a set too!



See you soon Miharu!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm going to go take a nap and set me alarm! Hahaha Good luck everyone with the restock! c:< I'm hoping to get a set too!



In that case, good luck and good night~! >w</)


----------



## jiny (Oct 28, 2015)

naekoya said:


> what? I mean it's for school work though o__o



I told him that, he didn't listen.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 28, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hellu! I'm doing okay, how about you? c:



I'm really tired hnnn X'DD I'm staying up until I get those collectibles though. >w<


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 28, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I told him that, he didn't listen.



aww :c
I'm sorry to hear that.. I mean was he working on something himself too on the laptop is that why?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 28, 2015)

queenstucky said:


> I'm really tired hnnn X'DD I'm staying up until I get those collectibles though. >w<



Aah, I really wanna stay up late as well, but I doubt my eyes can keep themselves open for another 2 hours... TwT


----------



## jiny (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm so tired... I have to work on this whole power point ALONE since no one likes me in my social studies class. 

I'm a loser




naekoya said:


> aww :c
> I'm sorry to hear that.. I mean was he working on something himself too on the laptop is that why?



no he's just way too strict. we were supposed to pick partners too and no one wanted to pick me so I have to work alone

wow im about to cry
@miharu sorry if I'm breaking any rules


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 28, 2015)

Hiiiiii everyone!

It's 1:40am here yaaay =.=


----------



## Albuns (Oct 28, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I'm so tired... I have to work on this whole power point ALONE since no one likes me in my social studies class.
> 
> I'm a loser
> 
> ...



Hm... you could try and ask someone to join the powerpoint and help you out, then leave it to make it seem like you did all the work yourself.


----------



## Taj (Oct 28, 2015)

well hi thee.

- - - Post Merge - - -

there goddamn it


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 28, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I'm so tired... I have to work on this whole power point ALONE since no one likes me in my social studies class.
> 
> I'm a loser
> 
> ...



Oh I see :c
-hugs- hope you feel better ~


----------



## Taj (Oct 28, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I'm so tired... I have to work on this whole power point ALONE since no one likes me in my social studies class.
> 
> I'm a loser
> 
> ...



I understand were you're coming from. I suffer from a lot of things, but panic attacks are the most frequent. You really shouldn't call yourself a loser, because I am c;


----------



## Miharu (Oct 28, 2015)

I'M AWAKEEEEEE <3333 Just 7 more minutes until the restock happens! Are you guys ready? ;D


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'M AWAKEEEEEE <3333 Just 7 more minutes until the restock happens! Are you guys ready? ;D



4 minutes!!! GAHHHH lol


----------



## Miharu (Oct 28, 2015)

2 MINUTES LEFT AHHHH


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 28, 2015)

i accidentally bought two of everything?? i think? thats what it said i did omfgg


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 28, 2015)

Got all three! *GOD DAMN* that was stressful~!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 28, 2015)

YASSS I GOT EM ALL


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 28, 2015)

I hope you guys did well in the restock &#55357;&#56837;


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 28, 2015)

ems said:


> I hope you guys did well in the restock ��



I accidentally bought like
 2 pumpkin cupcakes and two ancient candles by double clicking oooops


----------



## N e s s (Oct 28, 2015)

AHHHHH I GOT ALL 3!!!

time to trade for popsicles lol jk


----------



## Miharu (Oct 28, 2015)

YESS GOT ALL THREE AGAIN!!! <333 Congrats to everyone who got them all as well!! <33





queenstucky said:


> i accidentally bought two of everything?? i think? thats what it said i did omfgg


OMG YOU HAVE 2 CUPCAKES LOOOL Nicee!!! XD



Blackjack said:


> Got all three! *GOD DAMN* that was stressful~!


WOO CONGRATS!! It was a lag fest party ahahaha



The Hidden Owl said:


> YASSS I GOT EM ALL


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! CONGRATSSS



ems said:


> I hope you guys did well in the restock ��


I did!! Ahh thank you!!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 28, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YESS GOT ALL THREE AGAIN!!! <333 Congrats to everyone who got them all as well!! <33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have two ancient candles too... I just need one more voodoo doll lmao


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 28, 2015)

OMG I was like right on time to go to the shop at 9:00pm CT, maybe a few seconds late, but all of them said "insufficient funds", but that didn't make sense because I had enough money to buy them...I kept on refreshing the page, but it still said that and wouldn't let me buy it?  and now, all three of them say that they're all sold out.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 28, 2015)

Gratz to you guys who managed to buy all the collectibles!!


----------



## N e s s (Oct 28, 2015)

I don't even want to click on the shop, my phone will explode from the lag xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm completely broke, and I sold all my candy for the collectibles...

Worth!


----------



## Locket (Oct 28, 2015)

I completely forgot XD

My cat just snorted though...


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 28, 2015)

OH HOLY

PENNIFER LET ME KNOW I WON THE YOSHI AMIIBO

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## jiny (Oct 28, 2015)

I missed the restock!!! :C

curse you stomach for being hungry and wanting McDonald's!!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 28, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I missed the restock!!! :C
> 
> curse you stomach for being hungry and wanting McDonald's!!!



You're not the only one who missed it, I did too.  CURSE YOU CRAZY "INSUFFICIENT FUNDS" AND ME NOT KNOWNING WHAT TO DO NEXT BESIDES TRYING TO REFRESH THE PAGE AND SEEING ALL OF THE COLLECTIBLES BEING SOLD OUT 

...But congrats to all of the people who got a spellectible(s)! Hee hee...


----------



## roseflower (Oct 28, 2015)

Yay got the cupcake, but I?m kinda stressed... from a crazy restock day XD
That lag...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 28, 2015)

Oh well, enough with the spellectibles. I just finished my drawing a Chibi a few minutes ago  here's a pic of it!





This is also one of the chibis I made, but I made it before the one above this pic. I drew the girl in school, and the boy at home. Sorry for the not high quality pics, I was using my iPad to take pictures of it.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey guys! Back from soccer!
How's everyone?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 28, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Oh well, enough with the spellectibles. I just finished my drawing a Chibi a few minutes ago  here's a pic of it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are awesome!  Love em!

Seriously though..... wtf is with the instant inflation!?!?!  They're already 1k-3k per and it's been like an hour......
; ___ ; I feel horrific for all of those who missed out and have to buy from the market


----------



## Locket (Oct 28, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Oh well, enough with the spellectibles. I just finished my drawing a Chibi a few minutes ago  here's a pic of it!
> 
> View attachment 154480
> 
> ...



No offence, but you could use a lot of improvment!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> Those are awesome!  Love em!
> 
> Seriously though..... wtf is with the instant inflation!?!?!  They're already 1k-3k per and it's been like an hour......
> ; ___ ; I feel horrific for all of those who missed out and have to buy from the market



I'll take your extra set

But I know! It's crazy!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 28, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> No offence, but you could use a lot of improvment!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I was gonna sell my extra set... but now I'm gonna wait and see how nutty this inflation gets LOL

seriously..... how do you people get this much TBT?!  : O : tell me your secrets


----------



## Locket (Oct 28, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I was gonna sell my extra set... but now I'm gonna wait and see how nutty this inflation gets LOL
> 
> seriously..... how do you people get this much TBT?!  : O : tell me your secrets



Buying an imventory full of cakes then selling them when they are out of stock. <----- I sold 8 cakes for like 800-1,000 TBTB once


----------



## jiny (Oct 28, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Those are awesome!  Love em!
> 
> Seriously though..... wtf is with the instant inflation!?!?!  They're already 1k-3k per and it's been like an hour......
> ; ___ ; I feel horrific for all of those who missed out and have to buy from the market



*cough cough*ME*cough cough*


----------



## Locket (Oct 28, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> *cough cough*ME*cough cough*



I looked at the clock. -sees it's 8:04-

"Dangit! I missed the restock by 4 minutes!"


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 28, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Buying an imventory full of cakes then selling them when they are out of stock. <----- I sold 8 cakes for like 800-1,000 TBTB once



Well.... still.  I seriously don't see how this much TBT can be in heavy circulation.
Most I've ever had at once was 1.8k and that was because someone super kind (Thank you again ems!  ) gave me a ton


----------



## jiny (Oct 28, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I looked at the clock. -sees it's 8:04-
> 
> "Dangit! I missed the restock by 4 minutes!"



I went to McDonald's and I realized "oh crap it's 9:00"

"MOM DRIVE AS FAST AS YOU CAN"


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 28, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Hey guys! Back from soccer!
> How's everyone?



Pretty good! I have to go to bed soon, so yeah that'll be fun to sleep.  how was soccer?

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Lucanosa: Thanks! 

@Aithycou: None taken. So, how should I improve? I think I just started making like chibis about a month ago or something idk XD but at first, it was really badder than those...I really wanna draw good anime/Chibi people, so what should I do? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> Well.... still.  I seriously don't see how this much TBT can be in heavy circulation.
> Most I've ever had at once was 1.8k and that was because someone super kind (Thank you again ems!  ) gave me a ton



Yeah...most I ever had was like, around 850 BTB? Lol


----------



## Locket (Oct 28, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Pretty good! I have to go to bed soon, so yeah that'll be fun to sleep.  how was soccer?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Well, anatomy is really bad.
Eyes, need more lashes and need to be more circular
Face, needs to be smaller and more circle like
Feet and legs need fat
Arms need more bends along with them needing to be thicker

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> Well.... still.  I seriously don't see how this much TBT can be in heavy circulation.
> Most I've ever had at once was 1.8k and that was because someone super kind (Thank you again ems!  ) gave me a ton



Can I offer you all my TBTB for the set? Or do you want more bells?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 28, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> OH HOLY
> 
> PENNIFER LET ME KNOW I WON THE YOSHI AMIIBO
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


AHHHH CONGRATSSS OMGGGGGGG



roseflower said:


> Yay got the cupcake, but I?m kinda stressed... from a crazy restock day XD
> That lag...


WOO CONGRATS!!! So happy for you! XD and oh boy that lag indeed! :'D



Sparro said:


> Hey guys! Back from soccer!
> How's everyone?


AYEEEE Welcome back!! I'm doing great! How about yourself? XD



Aithycou said:


> No offence, but you could use a lot of improvment!


Just for future reference, if no one asks for criticism or advice, I feel there is no need to post this sort of comment since it could hurt the user. :c And also if you do want to post advice, then please at least list something they could improve on, what they could do to make it better, any tutorials you could link them, etc., instead of just simply saying "you could use a lot of improvement!"

Thanks!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 28, 2015)

@Piplup of the Dawn it was pretty great! Took a block in the gut like a boss..
Then exclaimed my pain to my mother after the practice.

@Aru of the Mih pretty good myself, thanks for asking!

What's everyone up too?


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

I have to sleep.

Night everyone!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 29, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I have to sleep.
> 
> Night everyone!



Nighty night, Melanie!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 29, 2015)

Am I the only one who is gonna hold on to the Spell'ectibles? lol.

Can't believe the prices they are going for already!


----------



## duckvely (Oct 29, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I have to sleep.
> 
> Night everyone!



good night!


----------



## roseflower (Oct 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> WOO CONGRATS!!! So happy for you! XD and oh boy that lag indeed! :'D



Thank you Miharu<3

Goodnight everyone, I?ll go offline now, it was a long day


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 29, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Am I the only one who is gonna hold on to the Spell'ectibles? lol.
> 
> Can't believe the prices they are going for already!



I would, if I had any ;-;


----------



## Miharu (Oct 29, 2015)

Sparro said:


> @Piplup of the Dawn it was pretty great! Took a block in the gut like a boss..
> Then exclaimed my pain to my mother after the practice.
> 
> @Aru of the Mih pretty good myself, thanks for asking!
> ...


About to eat some food! Hahaha XD And that's great to hear!  What are you up to?~



Aithycou said:


> I have to sleep.
> 
> Night everyone!


Night! c: Sleep tight!~



Blackjack said:


> Am I the only one who is gonna hold on to the Spell'ectibles? lol.
> 
> Can't believe the prices they are going for already!


Hahaha I'm holding on to mine c: Well at least the ones I like XD Which is the doll my boyfriend gave me and the cupcakes  I gave away my first set I got from the first restock and sold 1 voodoo doll from the second set I got XD 

And yeah! I was so shocked when so many people offered high prices for them hahaha XD I can't wait for the next restocks!~ Going to aim for them and do small giveaways with them now and then~ And sell some for tbt to save up c:



roseflower said:


> Thank you Miharu<3
> 
> Goodnight everyone, I?ll go offline now, it was a long day


Night!! Sleep tight <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 29, 2015)

@Aru of the Mih I'm really just trying to put off sleep for now XD I don't want to, it's only 9:50 PM


----------



## duckvely (Oct 29, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Thank you Miharu<3
> 
> Goodnight everyone, I?ll go offline now, it was a long day



good night


----------



## Miharu (Oct 29, 2015)

Sparro said:


> @Aru of the Mih I'm really just trying to put off sleep for now XD I don't want to, it's only 9:50 PM



AWW! But if you are tired you should definitely sleep! XD


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 29, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Well, anatomy is really bad.
> Eyes, need more lashes and need to be more circular
> Face, needs to be smaller and more circle like
> Feet and legs need fat
> Arms need more bends along with them needing to be thicker


You could at least give her some positive comments??? Telling someone they straight up aren't good at something is kinda rude... she is giving all her effort, and I would feel really hurt if someone told me that I basically did a terrible job.

@dawnpiplup great start!!! I would definitely recommend looking up chibi tutorials for great depth on how to make your art even better! I can't wait to see how you improve! Pretty good for only one month. >v<bbb


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 29, 2015)

@Aru of the Mih (I will keep calling you that until you comment) I'm no where near tired, just waiting for the pain in my ankle from practice to stop so I can drift into an easy sleep.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 29, 2015)

Sparro said:


> @Aru of the Mih (I will keep calling you that until you comment) I'm no where near tired, just waiting for the pain in my ankle from practice to stop so I can drift into an easy sleep.



LOL I'm fine with that!! Hahaha I think it's creative! XD And OHHH

ALSO GUYS RESTOCK HAPPENING AGAIN IN 40 MINUTES AHHHHHH


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 29, 2015)

@Aru of the Mih I'm just gonna sit and watch, not enough bells :')

Good luck to whoever is going for it!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 29, 2015)

Sparro said:


> @Aru of the Mih I'm just gonna sit and watch, not enough bells :')
> 
> Good luck to whoever is going for it!



What are you talking about  You do have enough!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 29, 2015)

@ARU OF THE MIH WHAT
THANK YOU
IM DONE
IM CRYING
...I don't get it


----------



## Miharu (Oct 29, 2015)

Sparro said:


> @ARU OF THE MIH WHAT
> THANK YOU
> IM DONE
> IM CRYING
> ...I don't get it



LOOL AHAHHA NO PROBLEM XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 29, 2015)

So since I rarely buy collectibles...
How does it work? Do I purchase it straight out or is it added to some sort of cart?


----------



## Llust (Oct 29, 2015)

Sparro said:


> So since I rarely buy collectibles...
> How does it work? Do I purchase it straight out or is it added to some sort of cart?



yep, its added to a cart which you can purchase from

--

oh my goddd the restock is in like 20 min..but its like 2 am where i am now and i seriously need some sleep.. for once im sort of on time for a re stock yet why did it have to be at the time when im just about to fall asleep e.o


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 29, 2015)

@mimihimi thanks for the info!

I really don't know what to say about you needing to sleep ;-; good luck?


----------



## Llust (Oct 29, 2015)

Sparro said:


> @mimihimi thanks for the info!
> 
> I really don't know what to say about you needing to sleep ;-; good luck?



no problem ^^
ah..im actually going to get out of bed and turn on my computer just to prepare for the restock bc its impossible to do anything on a small phone screen. these moments are valuable to me lolimpathetic. i hope im not the only one whos like this when it comes to restocks


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

Evening everyone ~


----------



## Llust (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Evening everyone ~



good evening c: hows your day going?


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

mimihime said:


> good evening c: hows your day going?



pretty good thank you! hehe
how about you? c:
anything interesting ~


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 29, 2015)

AHHH I FINISHED MY ASSIGNMENT

dang it now I have to catch up on 10 assignments that are late because of it

oh well

i hate this class


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 29, 2015)

I GOT LAGGED SO BADLY AAAAHHHHHHJ

atleast I got a voodoo though
Congrats to all the buyers!

- - - Post Merge - - -

APPARENTLY I DIDNT GET THE VOODOO

WTH
WTH
WTH

WHHHHHHYYYYY

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm just gonna sleep now
Night!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> AHHH I FINISHED MY ASSIGNMENT
> 
> dang it now I have to catch up on 10 assignments that are late because of it
> 
> ...



Aww good luck on finishing your assignments!! *0*



Sparro said:


> I GOT LAGGED SO BADLY AAAAHHHHHHJ
> 
> atleast I got a voodoo though
> Congrats to all the buyers!
> ...



I'm sorry Sparro ;w; 
yeah apparently I think they need to fix the shop system on when we buy stuff ~
but anyways 
good night!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 29, 2015)

Alright I'm heading to bed everyone!! <3 The restock took a lot out of me hahahaa! I'll be updating everything tomorrow! (Thursday) after I come back from work! c:


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi everyone! c: How's it going people?


----------



## himeki (Oct 29, 2015)

Jesus Christ. I'm on a train, it's so full I'm shoulder to shoulder, and I feel like I could faint any second. Help me :c


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 29, 2015)

Good morning/afternoon/evening/night everyone!

It feels like my MK8 license (the one in my sig) randomly levelled up while I had my hair cut yesterday. Like, before I went, it was at level 98, but when I came back home, it was at level 102??



MayorEvvie said:


> Jesus Christ. I'm on a train, it's so full I'm shoulder to shoulder, and I feel like I could faint any second. Help me :c



D: That sounds terrible! I don't use trains, so I've never seen one that's that full before.


----------



## himeki (Oct 29, 2015)

@SuperStar
Yeah, It was pretty bad. I'm here now yay! There is a man making a staffie model out of sand!


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 29, 2015)

**Restock happens at 6am*
*wakes up 6 hours later**
dang..... i really need to wake up earlier...


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2015)

ems said:


> **Restock happens at 6am*
> *wakes up 6 hours later**
> dang..... i really need to wake up earlier...



Dang. Sorry about that ;-; 

I'm still working on my project so no school today. ./.


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 29, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Dang. Sorry about that ;-;
> 
> I'm still working on my project so no school today. ./.



Its fine, I guess i'm just being greedy, I already have a set of the new collectables ;3


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 29, 2015)

Just bought 2 cakes for 70 TBT


----------



## himeki (Oct 29, 2015)

Wooooow! That trip was ok, and I have a seat on the train home! I actually picked up quite a lot-I'll post some pics when I get home! C:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

Good morning!  so tired...
and still angry about the instant-inflation.   if it's not boxed mashed potatoes or coffee, it shouldn't be so instant
I hope everyone looking for them gets them before Halloween since I can see the inflation getting really bad soon


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good morning!  so tired...
> and still angry about the instant-inflation.   if it's not boxed mashed potatoes or coffee, it shouldn't be so instant
> I hope everyone looking for them gets them before Halloween since I can see the inflation getting really bad soon



Yep it's already at 1k, imagine a year or two after this?!?!!?!?!?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 29, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Yep it's already at 1k, imagine a year or two after this?!?!!?!?!?



It's just like the candies... when the first come out, blues go for 2-3k, greens for 1-1.2k, reds for 300-500, and yellows for 100-300... it goes up and down depending on the year.

I kinda started the inflation LOL I sold the first cupcake for 900.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Yep it's already at 1k, imagine a year or two after this?!?!!?!?!?



they'll be the Halloween-themed yellow letter/pinwheel/pokeball LOL



The Hidden Owl said:


> It's just like the candies... when the first come out, blues go for 2-3k, greens for 1-1.2k, reds for 300-500, and yellows for 100-300... it goes up and down depending on the year.
> 
> I kinda started the inflation LOL I sold the first cupcake for 900.




well r.i.p. line-up dreams since the restocks are gonna be a pain


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> they'll be the Halloween-themed yellow letter/pinwheel/pokeball LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aren't most restocks pains? It's not just the spellectibles...


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Aren't most restocks pains? It's not just the spellectibles...



Yes, considering I missed the last how many fruit restocks/apple releases

smh why are people making them so pricy already tho?  Can't they wait till at least after Halloween??


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 29, 2015)

I remember last year blue candies were selling for like 4k after the first restock ;c


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Yes, considering I missed the last how many fruit restocks/apple releases
> 
> smh why are people making them so pricy already tho?  Can't they wait till at least after Halloween??



It's their business how much they sell them for, and if people don't like it they don't have to buy.


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Yes, considering I missed the last how many fruit restocks/apple releases
> 
> smh why are people making them so pricy already tho?  Can't they wait till at least after Halloween??



i wish i could spam the like button


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 29, 2015)

ems said:


> I remember last year blue candies were selling for like 4k after the first restock ;c



I bought one for that much OTL

I should've bought another one before the halloween event bur I thought I would get one from a restock... OTL


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2015)

i missed both restocks last night so what can you do


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 29, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> i missed both restocks last night so what can you do



There's gonna be a few more! They aren't set in time, but I think they'll be just like the candy ones. I'm sure they will do one more scheduled one near the end too. x]


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> There's gonna be a few more! They aren't set in time, but I think they'll be just like the candy ones. I'm sure they will do one more scheduled one near the end too. x]



I hope so


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> i missed both restocks last night so what can you do



see if I can get more from restocks and give them to you

or sell them for tons and use the money to buy you a pop


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> see if I can get more from restocks and give them to you
> 
> or sell them for tons and use the money to buy you a pop


omg you're so generous!! <3
hopefully you can do that!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

afternoon guys! ^^
hope everyone is having a good day/night ~


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> afternoon guys! ^^
> hope everyone is having a good day/night ~



good morning! (11:38 AM for meh)

I don't have school as I'm still working on my power point .-.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> afternoon guys! ^^
> hope everyone is having a good day/night ~



Good morning!
c: yup! just a little tired, and allergied


----------



## roseflower (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi everybody
I decided to sell a voodoo doll collectible in the marketplace XD


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 29, 2015)

mornin/afternoon guys. (its almost 5pm here and i've spent all day watching youtube... #sorrynotsorry.)


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> good morning! (11:38 AM for meh)
> 
> I don't have school as I'm still working on my power point .-.


Oh that's good! Yeah it's nice to just have another day off school and catch up on assignments! Good luck c:



Lucanosa said:


> Good morning!
> c: yup! just a little tired, and allergied


Uh oh that's not good.. yeah i started coughing a little last night and took some meds before I went to bed @__@



ems said:


> mornin/afternoon guys. (its almost 5pm here and i've spent all day watching youtube... #sorrynotsorry.)


Haha! All good I pretty much woke up early cause my Internet technician is here to upgrade my modem and stuff hopefully this new one will make it faster hehe



roseflower said:


> Hi everybody
> I decided to sell a voodoo doll collectible in the marketplace XD


Ahh good luck on your shop! ^^


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 29, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi everybody
> I decided to sell a voodoo doll collectible in the marketplace XD



Hey I'd love one xD

Hi guys cx My friend finally gave me back my Vita haha, let's see what I should play~


----------



## roseflower (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Oh that's good! Yeah it's nice to just have another day off school and catch up on assignments! Good luck c:
> 
> 
> Uh oh that's not good.. yeah i started coughing a little last night and took some meds before I went to bed @__@
> ...



Hi naekoya, thank you, sold it successfully, that was fast, it will help me with my birthstone collection

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aerate said:


> Hey I'd love one xD
> 
> Hi guys cx My friend finally gave me back my Vita haha, let's see what I should play~



There will be upcoming restocks, good luck c: and have fun playing your Vita!


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2015)

8 more slides to work on my power point. Would someone help me to find Unanswered Questions about the Holocaust?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Uh oh that's not good.. yeah i started coughing a little last night and took some meds before I went to bed @__@



>.> I really hope I'm still not sick
are you feeling any better tho?



Sugarella said:


> 8 more slides to work on my power point. Would someone help me to find Unanswered Questions about the Holocaust?



;-; *clueless on the subject but I wish I could help you*


----------



## roseflower (Oct 29, 2015)

Restock clock appeared in the shop, good luck c;


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Restock clock appeared in the shop, good luck c;



^-^ I'll try for a third set so I can gift/sell some

Good luck to you too!!


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Restock clock appeared in the shop, good luck c;



omg YAAAS I love the music that they put! I'm taking a break from my power point.


----------



## roseflower (Oct 29, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> omg YAAAS I love the music that they put! I'm taking a break from my power point.



Enjoy, taking a break is always a good idea


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi naekoya, thank you, sold it successfully, that was fast, it will help me with my birthstone collection


Nice! Yeah I'm still in search for my birthstone as well :c
if I can't find one then might as well just wait I guess 
haha



Lucanosa said:


> >.> I really hope I'm still not sick
> are you feeling any better tho?



ahh yes! thank you 
luckily I was able to stop it from getting worse, so just trying to keep warm atm lol


----------



## roseflower (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Nice! Yeah I'm still in search for my birthstone as well :c
> if I can't find one then might as well just wait I guess
> haha
> 
> ...



Good luck and get well soon naekoya


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 29, 2015)

I love the countdown music lols

What are y'all hoping to get?? I want another cupcake and some candles!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Good luck and get well soon naekoya


thank you ; u; <3



The Hidden Owl said:


> I love the countdown music lols
> 
> What are y'all hoping to get?? I want another cupcake and some candles!



haha yeah! just get everyone hyped up more like x3

hm.. probably cupcake for me heh


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 29, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I love the countdown music lols
> 
> What are y'all hoping to get?? I want another cupcake and some candles!



I'm going to try and get as much as i can, I'll probably go for the cakes and voodoo dolls though ;3


----------



## aericell (Oct 29, 2015)

heeey everyone


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 29, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> heeey everyone



Hey! How are you doing?


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 29, 2015)

roseflower said:


> There will be upcoming restocks, good luck c: and have fun playing your Vita!



Oh yeah I saw the countdown! Thanks a bunch c:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> ahh yes! thank you
> luckily I was able to stop it from getting worse, so just trying to keep warm atm lol



x3 it's getting really cold here, I wouldn't be surprised if it hailed on Halloween


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 29, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> heeey everyone



Hi! What's up c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> x3 it's getting really cold here, I wouldn't be surprised if it hailed on Halloween



Oh god tell me about it, I was literally freeing to death this afternoon ;u; spent most of today snuggled in a quilt. It's not even November yet :|


----------



## aericell (Oct 29, 2015)

ems said:


> Hey! How are you doing?



good! staying home from school today since i had to do something this morning. how are you?



Aerate said:


> Hi! What's up c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



yo yo yo


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Hi! What's up c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ikr!?  at this rate the ghost hail is gonna be coming down to haunt us ;q;


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> heeey everyone


Hey there Joanne ~



Lucanosa said:


> x3 it's getting really cold here, I wouldn't be surprised if it hailed on Halloween



oh gawd! that's scary @__@
yeah I once drove while it was hailing too.. one big chunk like landed on my glass 
freaked me out so bad lol


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 29, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> good! staying home from school today since i had to do something this morning. how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> yo yo yo



ayy, what made you stay home from school? o:

has anyone played Danganronpa 2?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> Ikr!?  at this rate the ghost hail is gonna be coming down to haunt us ;q;



The apocalypse is nigh ;u;


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh gawd! that's scary @__@
> yeah I once drove while it was hailing too.. one big chunk like landed on my glass
> freaked me out so bad lol



+_+ tell me about it, it's sunny out but so cold



Aerate said:


> The apocalypse is nigh ;u;



(/O x O)/ let's pray with our voodoo dolls and candles
maybe the collectibles god jubs will spare us X3


----------



## LukaD12 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey everyone! i'm buying genuine in game art! if anyone has some give me a price xD ( i already have some so ill check if i have it first) !thanks anyways!


----------



## aericell (Oct 29, 2015)

Aerate said:


> ayy, what made you stay home from school? o:
> 
> has anyone played Danganronpa 2?



something to do with my citizenship or something, only took a couple hours but my mom's letting me take the whole day off


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2015)

@happinessdelight

I stayed home today too, I have to work on my PowerPoint.


----------



## aericell (Oct 29, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> @happinessdelight
> 
> I stayed home today too, I have to work on my PowerPoint.



lol i've never stayed home just to work on homework.. but i should probably use today to do stuff. been so lazy this year rip

are you almost done?


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> lol i've never stayed home just to work on homework.. but i should probably use today to do stuff. been so lazy this year rip
> 
> are you almost done?



kind of. im stuck on the fifth slide.


----------



## aericell (Oct 29, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> kind of. im stuck on the fifth slide.



mm what's it about?


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 29, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> something to do with my citizenship or something, only took a couple hours but my mom's letting me take the whole day off



Damn that's impressive yo. I'm happy for you


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> mm what's it about?



unanswered questions of the holocaust


----------



## aericell (Oct 29, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Damn that's impressive yo. I'm happy for you



haha ty!



Sugarella said:


> unanswered questions of the holocaust



ahh, wish i could help but i'm bad with history


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

Restock hype!!!
Only 42 minutes left~


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey guys! Been playing with makeup today  Also am ombre'ing my hair for HW!!!

Here's a pic : )



Spoiler


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hey guys! Been playing with makeup today  Also am ombre'ing my hair for HW!!!



ooh sounds fun!! i wish i could dye my hair, but im too young.


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 29, 2015)

JACOB!!!!!!!!! How are you?????? 

Sug, its way fun!!!!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hey guys! Been playing with makeup today  Also am ombre'ing my hair for HW!!!
> 
> Here's a pic : )
> 
> ...



Woah!!  So spoopy! 

x3 I can't wait to scare some kids heheh


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Woah!!  So spoopy!
> 
> x3 I can't wait to scare some kids heheh




Thx! Yeah my youngest is going to be a ghostbuster so I'm going to be his ghost.


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Woah!!  So spoopy!
> 
> x3 I can't wait to scare some kids heheh



That would sound very creepy taken out of concept


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Thx! Yeah my youngest is going to be a ghostbuster so I'm going to be his ghost.



That's awesome!! Well thought out too cx
I'm gonna be a grim reaper with possibly a friend peeking out of the window with red glowing eyes while I give out candy LOL hehe



ems said:


> That would sound very creepy taken out of concept



... don't take it out of concept then XDDD


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 29, 2015)

i THINK I GOT IT


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 29, 2015)

Damn!!! Had 2 voodoo dolls in cart, went to chk out and they were gone


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 29, 2015)

i GOT SO MUCH i think


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 29, 2015)

ems said:


> i GOT SO MUCH i think



OMG ; ; you got like so many and i got none

i went for them but i didnt get any dang


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 29, 2015)

ems said:


> i GOT SO MUCH i think



yep, 11 cupcakes, and 5 candies. PRAISE ME!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

got 6 spellectables LOL but wow so much cupcake


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 29, 2015)

Seriously dang it I went on a minute too late and they had some left but nope their gone.

I didnt' even get a candle... oh well, next time.


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 29, 2015)

How is it even possible for me and my rubbish wifi to get so many.... i feel kinda guilt tbh...


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

ems said:


> How is it even possible for me and my rubbish wifi to get so many.... i feel kinda guilt tbh...



XD Ikr!?   I'll take one off your hands, I know someone who'd love a random cupcake gifted to them


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 29, 2015)

ems said:


> How is it even possible for me and my rubbish wifi to get so many.... i feel kinda guilt tbh...



Haha, it's all good. You got them fair and square!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 29, 2015)

I didn't get any of the spooky collectibles, haha. At least I snagged a couple candies c:


----------



## roseflower (Oct 29, 2015)

Didn?t get anything this time ;v ; would have loved a second cupcake, the shop lagged and didn?t load.
Congrats to those who got something!


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 29, 2015)

People are hating on me because i was lucky ;-;


----------



## roseflower (Oct 29, 2015)

ems said:


> People are hating on me because i was lucky ;-;



Would you sell me a cupcake c; Congrats!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 29, 2015)

ems said:


> People are hating on me because i was lucky ;-;



Don't let them bother you! They'll get another chance... hopefully LOL

I'm just hoping to at least get one more before it's over.


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 29, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Would you sell me a cupcake c; Congrats!



How much would you offer?


----------



## roseflower (Oct 29, 2015)

ems said:


> How much would you offer?



Can offer 300 TBT and a red candy, can`t offer much sorry!


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 29, 2015)

ems said:


> People are hating on me because i was lucky ;-;



Hating on you, cuz I didn't even try for cupcakes!!!! Ha! J/k Hun  I only tried to get a couple more voodoo dolls.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 29, 2015)

ems said:


> People are hating on me because i was lucky ;-;



It just got a bunch of people frustrated since they couldn't snag one but I guess it's natural xD Don't let it bother you :') it's just a virtual cupcake.

You could totally sell them off and make some serious profits though lmao.


----------



## roseflower (Oct 29, 2015)

Thank you so much for the cupcake ems!


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 29, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Thank you so much for the cupcake ems!



Thanks for buying


----------



## roseflower (Oct 29, 2015)

ems said:


> Thanks for buying



Thankies you?re so nice


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 29, 2015)

hIIII EVERYONE! <3


----------



## roseflower (Oct 29, 2015)

queenstucky said:


> hIIII EVERYONE! <3



Hi there how are you todayand @ everyone here!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 29, 2015)

You know you're too deep into the waluigi memes when you know you've found this;;


Spoiler


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Well, anatomy is really bad.
> Eyes, need more lashes and need to be more circular
> Face, needs to be smaller and more circle like
> Feet and legs need fat
> ...



Ok, thanks for your advice! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> @Piplup of the Dawn it was pretty great! Took a block in the gut like a boss..
> Then exclaimed my pain to my mother after the practice.
> 
> @Aru of the Mih pretty good myself, thanks for asking!
> ...



Lol  Glad you block dat soccer ball dude. Well...right now, I'm just checking TBT for a bit. I just got back from school, and I'm so tired...but I'm so glad that I don't have school tomorrow!  The teacher's are doing some meeting or whatever. 

WOOO HOOO NO SCHOOL TOMORROW for me at least


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 29, 2015)

OK so the ombre'ing my hair does NOT look great so I am now coloring it all deep cherry red


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2015)

I got some spellectibles from Lucanosa! Finally!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> @dawnpiplup great start!!! I would definitely recommend looking up chibi tutorials for great depth on how to make your art even better! I can't wait to see how you improve! Pretty good for only one month. >v<bbb



XD, thanks.  Yeah, I looked up on google for some pics, and found a lot of cool stuff! I'm using some tutorial things rn, and I can't wait until I draw the real thing.


----------



## cinny (Oct 29, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> OK so the ombre'ing my hair does NOT look great so I am now coloring it all deep cherry red



Waaah!! I want to see the outcome.
I wanted to get my hair done ombre but most vietnamese ppl think it looks "dirty" lol.
my mom & aunt are cosmetologists.. they just don't know the "new styles" that are going on lately or the past 10 years.. 
Hopefully I can ask my friend who is getting her cosmetology license soon, she can practice on my boring black hair.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm leaving team Popsicle....as I am selling it....bye...


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 29, 2015)

cinny said:


> Waaah!! I want to see the outcome.
> I wanted to get my hair done ombre but most vietnamese ppl think it looks "dirty" lol.
> my mom & aunt are cosmetologists.. they just don't know the "new styles" that are going on lately or the past 10 years..
> Hopefully I can ask my friend who is getting her cosmetology license soon, she can practice on my boring black hair.



Yeah, my other color was too drab (really dark brown), so it just looked like the red I put in was growing out. No worries. It'll all be black cherry in about 30 min!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fantasyrick said:


> I'm leaving team Popsicle....as I am selling it....bye...



How much are u selling it for?


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> I'm leaving team Popsicle....as I am selling it....bye...



MAY i have it if you still have it?


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 29, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> MAY i have it if you still have it?



They're trying to trade it with a cake for 2 pumpkin cupcakes.


----------



## cinny (Oct 29, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Yeah, my other color was too drab (really dark brown), so it just looked like the red I put in was growing out. No worries. It'll all be black cherry in about 30 min!



omg black cherry is such a lovely color!!



Fantasyrick said:


> I'm leaving team Popsicle....as I am selling it....bye...



bye... O_O but u can always stay in the freezing.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> I'm leaving team Popsicle....as I am selling it....bye...



If you sell your Popsicle, you can still be in Team Popsicle!  It's just that you'll be in the "Popsicles in freezing" roster now, like what Cinny said above^^ 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just ate some cheese-it snacks, and now I'm feeling a little energized. Phew...after all that walking and assignments and stuff from school...I'm beat. So, how is everyone today?


----------



## cinny (Oct 29, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> If you sell your Popsicle, you can still be in Team Popsicle!  It's just that you'll be in the "Popsicles in freezing" roster now, like what Cinny said above^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Just ate some cheese-it snacks, and now I'm feeling a little energized. Phew...after all that walking and assignments and stuff from school...I'm beat. So, how is everyone today?



cheese-it is yum!! i love cheese overall haha

I am doing alright, I am just excited to register for classes at the community college I'm going to in Spring!
how about you?! <3


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 29, 2015)

Ha! I had goldfish!!! Making chicken n dumplins right now


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2015)

cinny said:


> cheese-it is yum!! i love cheese overall haha
> 
> I am doing alright, I am just excited to register for classes at the community college I'm going to in Spring!
> how about you?! <3



Sweet, I love eating cheese too! I think I'll go eat some more cheese-its.... And that's cool! I hope your classss will be awesome. I'm doing pretty good, thanks for asking! Nothing's really new for me. Oh snaps, which reminds me: I need to do that history homework  XD but I have a lot of time. I'll just go ahead and do that now to get it over with. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> Ha! I had goldfish!!! Making chicken n dumplins right now



XD, cool! And when you mean by goldfish...you mean those goldfish snacks that are chips that look like fish, right? Or are you actually eating a goldfish that swims in the water and stuff...

Also Miharu, I'd like to do this quest! 
✧Quest #4


----------



## aericell (Oct 29, 2015)

hello~ just finished taking a nap, don't know why i always get tired around this time


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> hello~ just finished taking a nap, don't know why i always get tired around this time



haha omg! I just woke up from a nap too!! xD


----------



## Albuns (Oct 29, 2015)

I find it hard to nap regardless of how tired I am... ;n;


----------



## aericell (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> haha omg! I just woke up from a nap too!! xD



how weird haha! i really didn't mean to fall asleep.. i was fighting it but i feel so refreshed now



Alby-Kun said:


> I find it hard to nap regardless of how tired I am... ;n;



i feel bad for napping especially when i have things to do but it feels sooo good


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I find it hard to nap regardless of how tired I am... ;n;



I get sleepy tired if I'm too comfortable ~
and when it gets cozy haha 
it's a automatic naptime right there for me cx

- - - Post Merge - - -



happinessdelight said:


> how weird haha! i really didn't mean to fall asleep.. i was fighting it but i feel so refreshed now



Ikr.. I did try to resist it 
so that way it doesn't ruin my sleeping schedule, but oh well >u<


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

I made some very simple GFX.

Any tipd?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I get sleepy tired if I'm too comfortable ~
> and when it gets cozy haha
> it's a automatic naptime right there for me cx
> 
> ...



Hm... maybe it's because I never feel comfortable sleeping during the day then. I always just lay in bed and drift off to sleep randomly at night, but I can never get the same effect during afternoon or evening.


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I made some very simple GFX.
> 
> Any tipd?



Nice.. which program did you use? c:




Alby-Kun said:


> Hm... maybe it's because I never feel comfortable sleeping during the day then. I always just lay in bed and drift off to sleep randomly at night, but I can never get the same effect during afternoon or evening.



ah I see what you mean ~
yeah idk for me when it gets warm or hot 
I just get so drowsy / sleepy at times 
so I have to sleep it off lol 
I have low blood pressure.. so I'm constantly tired out so easily @~@


----------



## himeki (Oct 29, 2015)

OH GOD I WAS AT A SHOP IN LONDON AND HOLY SHT IT WAS SO SAD!
So there is this really good, authentic Japanese toy shop in London, and I went there. They sold authentic figma and sht, but we're at full price. Next door, there was a shop that sold bootlegs for much cheaper. And the thing is, the bootlegs were horrible-Asuna has two left feet. Unfortunately, this happened.
[child in authentic toy shop]:Look mommy, it's Mikasa!
[parent]:Oh no that's to expensive for a toy lets go to some other shops.
[parent in fake shop]: Look see, it's half the price (picking up obvious fake)

I wanted to scream out "ITS FAKE!" since I felt bad for this poor kid getting a fake, but I couldn't :c


----------



## Albuns (Oct 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> OH GOD I WAS AT A SHOP IN LONDON AND HOLY SHT IT WAS SO SAD!
> So there is this really good, authentic Japanese toy shop in London, and I went there. They sold authentic figma and sht, but we're at full price. Next door, there was a shop that sold bootlegs for much cheaper. And the thing is, the bootlegs were horrible-Asuna has two left feet. Unfortunately, this happened.
> [child in authentic toy shop]:Look mommy, it's Mikasa!
> [parent]:Oh no that's to expensive for a toy lets go to some other shops.
> ...



Why not? I get the feeling the kid would've been happier knowing


----------



## aericell (Oct 29, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hm... maybe it's because I never feel comfortable sleeping during the day then. I always just lay in bed and drift off to sleep randomly at night, but I can never get the same effect during afternoon or evening.



its easier for me to fall asleep in the afternoon than it is at night, i think about too many things xD


----------



## Albuns (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Nice.. which program did you use? c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh, maybe I have high blood pressure then.. x~x

- - - Post Merge - - -



happinessdelight said:


> its easier for me to fall asleep in the afternoon than it is at night, i think about too many things xD



But it's so much easier to think at night! xD


----------



## aericell (Oct 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> OH GOD I WAS AT A SHOP IN LONDON AND HOLY SHT IT WAS SO SAD!
> So there is this really good, authentic Japanese toy shop in London, and I went there. They sold authentic figma and sht, but we're at full price. Next door, there was a shop that sold bootlegs for much cheaper. And the thing is, the bootlegs were horrible-Asuna has two left feet. Unfortunately, this happened.
> [child in authentic toy shop]:Look mommy, it's Mikasa!
> [parent]:Oh no that's to expensive for a toy lets go to some other shops.
> ...



2 left feet? omg i would rather not buy anything than get something that's so obviously fake


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Nice.. which program did you use? c:



I used gimp 



Spoiler:  Another one


----------



## himeki (Oct 29, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> 2 left feet? omg i would rather not buy anything than get something that's so obviously fake



Yeah, like god, if you're gonna sell a fake make it a nice fake damn.
They had the super rare ones in high quantity so....
I actually went back to the other one and bought an Authentic Cardcaptor Sakura figma c:


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 29, 2015)

wake me up when september endss


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> wake me up when september endss



Hey! Wake up! September has ended about 29 days ago


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 29, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Hey! Wake up! September has ended about 29 days ago








nu


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> nu



I have nu headphones


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Huh, maybe I have high blood pressure then.. x~x
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



what!! nono don't say that omg xD
high blood pressure is a coronary heart disease! that causes heart failure, stroke, ad kidney failure 
you don't have anything like that! geez.. lol


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 29, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> nu





Aithycou said:


> I have nu headphones



STILL WAKE ME UP WHEN NAEKOYA WAKES UP


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I used gimp
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Another one



that's pretty good ~ so far
keep it up! c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> STILL WAKE ME UP WHEN NAEKOYA WAKES UP



uh... hi? o___ O lol


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> that's pretty good ~ so far
> keep it up! c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



i have finally woken up
hi!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> what!! nono don't say that omg xD
> high blood pressure is a coronary heart disease! that causes heart failure, stroke, ad kidney failure
> you don't have anything like that! geez.. lol



Well, not HIGH blood pressure, but like high in comparison to you! XD
Or it could be something else affecting my sleep, meeeh~


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> i have finally woken up
> hi!



haha welcome back to reality =w=



Alby-Kun said:


> Well, not HIGH blood pressure, but like high in comparison to you! XD
> Or it could be something else affecting my sleep, meeeh~



lmao! it's probably because you have lots of energy 
since you are still young ofc ^^


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> nu



hey! I've heard that before!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> haha welcome back to reality =w=



i have been waiting, buy me a cupcake and give it too me



Aithycou said:


> hey! I've heard that before!



green day is bae


----------



## Albuns (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> haha welcome back to reality =w=
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, perhaps~ 
If only I didn't have back pains though, it makes me feel like I'm an old man. xD


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> i have been waiting, buy me a cupcake and give it too me



lol I barely managed to get mine xD


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> lol I barely managed to get mine xD



i'll sue you


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> i'll sue you



sorry ~ it don't work like that cx


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

Good evening!   Did everyone manage to get a spellectable here?


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good evening!   Did everyone manage to get a spellectable here?



just 1 more cupcake that's about it for me lol


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good evening!   Did everyone manage to get a spellectable here?



I did


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

My avi and signature match!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> My avi and signature match!



that's cute! >u<


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> just 1 more cupcake that's about it for me lol



I'd take the extra if you don't want it

 It'd make my day


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good evening!   Did everyone manage to get a spellectable here?



Not from the last round but Alesha's daughter snagged my candle for me  yay! My set is complete!


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> that's cute! >u<



I did the sig with Miharu's help and I found the Avi online


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> just 1 more cupcake that's about it for me lol



nice! c:
I wonder how long it'll be before Team Pumpkin Cupcakes or Team Ancient Candle appears 



Sugarella said:


> I did



 I gave you those lol


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> sorry ~ it don't work like that cx



your fired noob


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

Oh hey look! I'm almost to 4,900 posts!


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi Jane!!!!!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> nice! c:
> I wonder how long it'll be before Team Pumpkin Cupcakes or Team Ancient Candle appears
> 
> 
> ...



haha I'd doubt it though ~
since it is a Halloween event collectible >v<)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Oh hey look! I'm almost to 4,900 posts!



Congrats!   Just two more to go~


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hi Jane!!!!!



Hey there! It's been awhile ~
how have you been? c:


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> haha I'd doubt it though ~
> since it is a Halloween event collectible >v<)



The TBT Sandcastle Event (or something like that) has a team. This team! It's been more than a year too XD


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hey there! It's been awhile ~
> how have you been? c:



Doin pretty ok! You???


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Congrats!   Just two more to go~



1 more now (maybe this is it)

100 more posts before I reach 5,000!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> your fired noob



first of all it's "you're" and I wasn't working for you to begin with ~

#sorrynotsorry


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> first of all it's "you're" and I wasn't working for you to begin with ~
> 
> #sorrynotsorry



my feelings


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> first of all it's "you're" and I wasn't working for you to begin with ~
> 
> #sorrynotsorry



Only Miharu or Buddy can fire you

Or Jeremy
or Justin
Or Oblivia
Or LaBelleFleur
or Tina


But I swear I'm missing a mod

I was missing Murray!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> The TBT Sandcastle Event (or something like that) has a team. This team! It's been more than a year too XD


oh wow! that's pretty dedicated then cx cool ~



DaCoSim said:


> Doin pretty ok! You???


same! just so hooked on HHD here and there
also my bf surprised me with some packs of amiibo cards too.. haha



Aithycou said:


> Only Miharu or Buddy can fire you



yeee ~ you said it ;D


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh wow! that's pretty dedicated then cx cool ~
> 
> 
> same! just so hooked on HHD here and there
> ...



Is that you in your avi

If so your cute!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> 1 more now (maybe this is it)
> 
> 100 more posts before I reach 5,000!



congrats on 4.9k posts! ;')


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> congrats on 4.9k posts! ;')



Your almost at 3.6 k


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Is that you in your avi
> 
> If so your cute!



ahh thank you! ;u; <3
yeah I was just bored one day and started playing around with my pictures that day haha


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey guys, home from my crazy day! How's everyone?


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> ahh thank you! ;u; <3
> yeah I was just bored one day and started playing around with my pictures that day haha



Your just so cute.

Why is everyone on this forum either handsome or cute?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Hey guys, home from my crazy day! How's everyone?



Hi Sparro! I had a horrible last 2 hours of school

I have this kid next to me and he has anger issues. He plays the Viola. He kicked my violin and kicked my stuff onto a bottom stair.
Everytime he messes up on his notes, he pushes as hard as he can on his bow and plays his viola crazy. He's broken one bow from that.


After school, I dropped my book and lost my bookmark. Then someone hit me with their HUMUNGO GIANT BACKPACK. Then I complained to my orchestra teacher.

Then I've been clumsy and hurting myself


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Hey guys, home from my crazy day! How's everyone?


hey! haha how crazy? c:
and doing pretty well thanks ~



Aithycou said:


> Your just so cute.
> 
> Why is everyone on this forum either handsome or cute?


you're too kind (*?∀`*)
but yeah I just see myself as average really .__. lol


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hey! haha how crazy? c:
> and doing pretty well thanks ~
> 
> 
> ...



Your are actually way above average in my opinion


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I made some very simple GFX.
> 
> Any tipd?



I think it looks really good!


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Then I've been clumsy and hurting myself



Speakin gof that, I just kicked a cat bowl


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Well, not HIGH blood pressure, but like high in comparison to you! XD
> Or it could be something else affecting my sleep, meeeh~



Maybe you can try taking deep breaths before you go to sleep, maybe that'll help. Also, you could try exercising by running and doing activities, and then you're gonna be all wiped out and you'll go to sleep. XD


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Your are actually way above average in my opinion



thank you ; v; <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good evening!   Did everyone manage to get a spellectable here?



Not for me, I think it was all sold out one minute later because I arrived a minute late lol. Or maybe it was the lag, idk.


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Maybe you can try taking deep breaths before you go to sleep, maybe that'll help. Also, you could try exercising by running and doing activities, and then you're gonna be all wiped out and you'll go to sleep. XD



Actually, runnign wakes you up.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> thank you ; v; <3



You're beautiful 

Seriously though, you're really pretty, not even lying


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Speakin gof that, I just kicked a cat bowl



ouch! yeah I'm pretty clumsy myself too
always getting small bruises here and there @__@


----------



## Miharu (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm home from work!! <333 Going to get changed/eat and get comfy then I'll be reading through the comments I've missed!


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm home from work!! <333 Going to get changed/eat and get comfy then I'll be reading through the comments I've missed!



Hi Miharu! I made my 4.9 k post and made more simple GFX!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm home from work!! <333 Going to get changed/eat and get comfy then I'll be reading through the comments I've missed!



Hai hai hai, Aru of the Mih! How's you right now?


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

Sparro said:


> You're beautiful
> 
> Seriously though, you're really pretty, not even lying



you guys are too kind.. for real though <333


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Hey guys, home from my crazy day! How's everyone?



Welcome home from your crazy day! I'm doing pretty good, but my left side of my tongue hurts. Yesterday night, I was rubbing my tongue along my metal wire braces, and I hit this pointy wire and had put drink some honey with water to soothe it. It still kinda hurts though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aithycou said:


> Actually, runnign wakes you up.



 really? I remember when me and my mom went to riverside and walked for some miles...when we got home, we were really tired and slept like kitties. XD  maybe running only wakes some people up?


----------



## Taj (Oct 29, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Only Miharu or Buddy can fire you
> 
> Or Jeremy
> or Justin
> ...



Lol Jas0n died. 

Well hi everybody! I just got confirmed I also have MPD! Although it's only minor


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm home from work!! <333 Going to get changed/eat and get comfy then I'll be reading through the comments I've missed!



Welcome back from your work! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> you guys are too kind.. for real though <333



We're not too kind, we're just telling the truth man. You really are pretty though


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 29, 2015)

i'd like to join team popsicle, please ^^ that ∠( ᐛ 」∠)＿ in the thread title is awesome haha
thank you c:


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Lol Jas0n died.
> 
> Well hi everybody! I just got confirmed I also have MPD! Although it's only minor



Oops


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> We're not too kind, we're just telling the truth man. You really are pretty though



yes you are! you have no idea how hard it is
to come by genuine nice people these days lol c:



Sleepi said:


> i'd like to join team popsicle, please ^^ that ∠( ᐛ 」∠)＿ in the thread title is awesome haha
> thank you c:


Hello! yayy new member c:
welcome to TP!! Hope to see you around here more often >w<
haha oh yeah the title says it all ~


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> i'd like to join team popsicle, please ^^ that ∠( ᐛ 」∠)＿ in the thread title is awesome haha
> thank you c:



Welcome to Team Popsicle, Sleepi!


----------



## aericell (Oct 29, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> i'd like to join team popsicle, please ^^ that ∠( ᐛ 」∠)＿ in the thread title is awesome haha
> thank you c:



omg heeey welcome!


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

I made a team popsicle sig! I am having too much fun really XD
Original (too big)






Resized


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I made a team popsicle sig! I am having too much fun really XD



Ohh ~ those popsicles look yummy!! +u+
love the colors especially heh


----------



## Albuns (Oct 29, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Maybe you can try taking deep breaths before you go to sleep, maybe that'll help. Also, you could try exercising by running and doing activities, and then you're gonna be all wiped out and you'll go to sleep. XD



Ya, exercising usually helps. cx Never tried taking deep breathes before though. I'll give that a shot tonight I guess~


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hello! yayy new member c:
> welcome to TP!! Hope to see you around here more often >w<
> haha oh yeah the title says it all ~





Aithycou said:


> Welcome to Team Popsicle, Sleepi!





happinessdelight said:


> omg heeey welcome!



thank you for the welcomes, i'll try to post as much as i can ^^'

um, so how is everyone? c:


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> thank you for the welcomes, i'll try to post as much as i can ^^'



yeeee! how was your day so far? c:


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> thank you for the welcomes, i'll try to post as much as i can ^^'
> 
> um, so how is everyone? c:



The more you post, the more advantages you get!


I'm doing good right now! What about you?


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 29, 2015)

@naekoya, my day has been well so far ^^' slightly boring in that i've been script writing and shot list making for my college course x.x what about you? o:

@aithycou haha yeah c: that's great, i'm doing well ^^ thank you!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 29, 2015)

Voice 2: You're not the only one who needed me; I thought you understood.
Voice 1: You were the one I needed, and you left me as I always feared you would.
Voice 2: Would I change it if I could?
Both voices: It doesn't matter how,
The petals scatter now.
Every nightmare just discloses
It's your blood that's red like roses,
Voice 1: And no matter what I do,
Nothing ever takes the place of you.~

These words make me cry tbh


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> thank you for the welcomes, i'll try to post as much as i can ^^'
> 
> um, so how is everyone? c:



I'm good!  so tired tho
how bout you? c:


----------



## aericell (Oct 29, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> thank you for the welcomes, i'll try to post as much as i can ^^'
> 
> um, so how is everyone? c:



pretty great! how are you?


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> @naekoya, my day has been well so far ^^' slightly boring in that i've been script writing and shot list making for my college course x.x what about you? o:
> 
> @aithycou haha yeah c: that's great, i'm doing well ^^ thank you!



aww I see! dang.. well good luck to you 
don't overwork yourself now!
it's almost Halloween treat yourself to some sweets =w= haha


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 29, 2015)

@lucanosa that's good c: ahh o: tired also ^^' it's 1am where i am. i'm good, thank you c:

@happinessdelight that's good  i'm good, thank you c: just a little tired. how does your sig pic change every time i refresh a page? o: (just slightly confused)

@naekoya haha yeah, thanks  i wont c: this has actually been my first time in (second year) of college so far where the workload has calmed down slightly ^^' (at least i get to do film studies after half term, looking forward to it so much). haha I will, possibly c:


----------



## aericell (Oct 29, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> @lucanosa that's good c: ahh o: tired also ^^' it's 1am where i am. i'm good, thank you c:
> 
> @happinessdelight that's good  i'm good, thank you c: just a little tired. how does your sig pic change every time i refresh a page? o: (just slightly confused)



its a rotating sig! there are like 30 different gifs that can come up every time the page loads c:


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> @lucanosa that's good c: ahh o: tired also ^^' it's 1am where i am. i'm good, thank you c:
> 
> @happinessdelight that's good  i'm good, thank you c: just a little tired. how does your sig pic change every time i refresh a page? o: (just slightly confused)



I want to know that too!

It's only 7 PM here


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> @lucanosa that's good c: ahh o: tired also ^^' it's 1am where i am. i'm good, thank you c:



;o;' It's only 8 pm where I'm at xD time zones are so crazy
and that's good! c;

hmmm I'm thinking I'm gonna buy some more spellectables before the inflation hits again, _if_ I can get more TBT.  XD I'm broke again


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> @lucanosa that's good c: ahh o: tired also ^^' it's 1am where i am. i'm good, thank you c:
> 
> @happinessdelight that's good  i'm good, thank you c: just a little tired. how does your sig pic change every time i refresh a page? o: (just slightly confused)



you can upload multiple sigs you want using this site http://signavatar.com/
then copy the link code they provide, then just copy and paste it to your signature coding ^^


----------



## aericell (Oct 29, 2015)

woah 6pm here


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ;o;' It's only 8 pm where I'm at xD time zones are so crazy
> and that's good! c;
> 
> hmmm I'm thinking I'm gonna buy some more spellectables before the inflation hits again, _if_ I can get more TBT.  XD I'm broke again



Theres some TBTB! Good luck!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Theres some TBTB! Good luck!



 Why'd you give me your TBT? XD I'm already selling a doll and a candle for more TBT so I'll send that back if you want?
 I'd feel bad taking your TBT haha!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> woah 6pm here



I miss Cali ;~;


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I miss Cali ;~;



This is why you go to the BC coast


----------



## Taj (Oct 29, 2015)

10am here


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Why'd you give me your TBT? XD I'm already selling a doll and a candle for more TBT so I'll send that back if you want?
> I'd feel bad taking your TBT haha!



Just a head start for it. Also just incase they sell it for a lot. 

And don;t worry! I don't need it anyway XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 29, 2015)

WOAH WE GOT A NEW MEMBER
@Sleepi hello! How are you?


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 29, 2015)

@happinessdelight oh o: that's crazy haha. i was just thinking you were either constantly changing your signature haha

@naekoya ohh! thank you for the link o: i'll look into that, when i'm not being lazy haha x.x thank you c:

timezones are crazy o: i should reaaally be going soon.. but it's half term /shrugs i get to sleep in ;w;
unfortunately next week it'll be waking up again early OTL (i guess i'm lucky though as college is only 3 days a week ^^')


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Just a head start for it. Also just incase they sell it for a lot.
> 
> And don;t worry! I don't need it anyway XD



xD Okay, here let me gift you something in return! ;w;

Thank you so much haha! cx Maybe I can get another doll~


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 29, 2015)

Sparro said:


> WOAH WE GOT A NEW MEMBER
> @Sleepi hello! How are you?


woah hello Sparro c: i'm great, thank you! how are you? ^^


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

Sparro said:


> This is why you go to the BC coast



haha I use to live in Cali cx
but moved to the East since I moved in with my bf lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sleepi said:


> @happinessdelight oh o: that's crazy haha. i was just thinking you were either constantly changing your signature haha
> 
> @naekoya ohh! thank you for the link o: i'll look into that, when i'm not being lazy haha x.x thank you c:
> 
> ...



hehe you're welcome! c:


----------



## aericell (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> haha I use to live in Cali cx
> but moved to the East since I moved in with my bf lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



how long did you live in cali?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 29, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> woah hello Sparro c: i'm great, thank you! how are you? ^^



I'm okay, tired.

How was yer day?


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> xD Okay, here let me gift you something in return! ;w;
> 
> Thank you so much haha! cx Maybe I can get another doll~



Good luck!

Thanks


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> haha I use to live in Cali cx
> but moved to the East since I moved in with my bf lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Just go to BC sometime, you won't regret it I will advertise BC on TBT until we have a lot more tourists


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 29, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I'm okay, tired.
> 
> How was yer day?



ahh o: at least you are okay, which is good *thumbs up emoji*

my day was good, just had to do quite a bit of college work (script and making a shot list for production of an advert), not exacty the most fun things to do haha ^^'


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> how long did you live in cali?



23 years! haha then it's been 1 year since I moved out here >u<
but yeah SoCal <3 miss my hometown for sure 
and the food... oh gawd the food ; u; lol


----------



## Albuns (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> 23 years! haha then it's been 1 year since I moved out here >u<
> but yeah SoCal <3 miss my hometown for sure
> and the food... oh gawd the food ; u; lol



Ooh, what was food like in SoCal? owo


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Just go to BC sometime, you won't regret it I will advertise BC on TBT until we have a lot more tourists



lmao! yeah ~ I heard great things over there c:
I do have lots of friends who live in Canada 
might as well make a trip plan hopefully by next year heh


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

i've never been to cali


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh, what was food like in SoCal? owo



TONs whatever it is you're craving for xD
they have it all cept for dunkin donuts if you like that place 
restaurants that are open late some 24 hr 
beach is near by 
lots of shopping malls around too outlets etc.. 
too much to list haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aithycou said:


> i've never been to cali



oh man.. you definitely should visit someday! c:
you won't regret it!!


----------



## aericell (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> TONs whatever it is you're craving for xD
> they have it all cept for dunkin donuts if you like that place
> restaurants that are open late some 24 hr
> beach is near by
> ...



cali is great! the only thing that scares me is that possible earthquake.. especially after watching san andreas


----------



## Taj (Oct 29, 2015)

I've been in cali once. That was about 2 years ago, when I ran away from my parents (It's a really long story, like really long)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Thanks



 you're welcome!

And I've never been to Cali ever, what's it like?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 29, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> cali is great! the only thing that scares me is that possible earthquake.. especially after watching san andreas



Ack you reminded me of that
BC is in the Earthquake range plate thing too ;-;


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> TONs whatever it is you're craving for xD
> they have it all cept for dunkin donuts if you like that place
> restaurants that are open late some 24 hr
> beach is near by
> ...



Prabably aren't going anytime soon. i am forever stuck in Utah for my childhood


----------



## Albuns (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> TONs whatever it is you're craving for xD
> they have it all cept for dunkin donuts if you like that place
> restaurants that are open late some 24 hr
> beach is near by
> ...



Hehe, Cali sounds great~ hopefully I can go somewhere during summer


----------



## aericell (Oct 29, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Ack you reminded me of that
> BC is in the Earthquake range plate thing too ;-;



where i live we're pretty much surrounded by 3 fault lines  if one is triggered, the others will follow


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> TONs whatever it is you're craving for xD
> they have it all cept for dunkin donuts if you like that place
> restaurants that are open late some 24 hr
> beach is near by
> ...



I barely even see this:


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> cali is great! the only thing that scares me is that possible earthquake.. especially after watching san andreas



Oh yeah that and like wild fires during summer... :/ 
it was bad that one time my school was closed down due to the ashes that was blown throughout my town 
literally the sky was all dark and black @__@


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 29, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> where i live we're pretty much surrounded by 3 fault lines  if one is triggered, the others will follow



Now I'm scared for you ;-;

My area is long overdue for a big one, makes me wonder how bad it'll be when it starts..


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Now I'm scared for you ;-;
> 
> My area is long overdue for a big one, makes me wonder how bad it'll be when it starts..



My area is too, it's like 12 years overdue


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Oh yeah that and like wild fires during summer... :/
> it was bad that one time my school was closed down due to the ashes that was blown throughout my town
> literally the sky was all dark and black @__@



Oh my that happened to me

Bad wildfires happened through the summer, you couldn't open your windows or go outside.

Keep in mind that this was on the hottest day of our summer


----------



## Albuns (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Oh yeah that and like wild fires during summer... :/
> it was bad that one time my school was closed down due to the ashes that was blown throughout my town
> literally the sky was all dark and black @__@



Wait, the whole sky was black and it was raining ashes? o_o


----------



## Taj (Oct 29, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I barely even see this:



rofl

my exp in cali was very thrilling, i went to casinos!


----------



## aericell (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Oh yeah that and like wild fires during summer... :/
> it was bad that one time my school was closed down due to the ashes that was blown throughout my town
> literally the sky was all dark and black @__@



omg yeah the wildfires are quite bad



Sparro said:


> Now I'm scared for you ;-;
> 
> My area is long overdue for a big one, makes me wonder how bad it'll be when it starts..



same for us, at least that's what my teacher said. he kept telling us all these earthquake stories and how to be safe and stuff


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Oh my that happened to me
> 
> Bad wildfires happened through the summer, you couldn't open your windows or go outside.
> 
> Keep in mind that this was on the hottest day of our summer



same!! always happens during summer @__@
and surprisingly it's still hot over there when it's already end of Oct. usually suppose to be cold by this time around 
crazy ~


----------



## lizzy541 (Oct 29, 2015)

cali seems like a nice place to live for a few years but i don't think i would ever settle there tbh. i love the san fran area, but socal isn't for me lol. the beaches are amazing tho !!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Wait, the whole sky was black and it was raining ashes? o_o



yep, the smoke from the forest fire was blowing towards my town and yea piles of ashes all over 
it was bad at that time >~<

- - - Post Merge - - -



lizzy541 said:


> cali seems like a nice place to live for a few years but i don't think i would ever settle there tbh. i love the san fran area, but socal isn't for me lol. the beaches are amazing tho !!



ah yeah, there are ups and downs to every places
but since I lived there my whole life that's the only place I know of and so fond of 
so can't really imagine myself living elsewhere 
heck.. I'm even still having trouble trying to settle down where I'm at currently too
but it's hard though :/
it was a lot easier living in Cali when everything was available and so close by


----------



## Albuns (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yep, the smoke from the forest fire was blowing towards my town and yea piles of ashes all over
> it was bad at that time >~<



Makes me wonder just how much of the forest was burned down.. x n x


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 29, 2015)

Are they still posting the times of restocks?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Are they still posting the times of restocks?



I'm not sure; the last restock they announced with a timer in the shop, so I'd check the shop every now and then for times.  They haven't really posted any in threads yet though


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 29, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> sorry, rather silly question >.< what do you mean by a confession? o.o (i'm sorta new'ish to TBT)



Don't even worry about it.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 29, 2015)

We need to drop this conversation right now before they close Team Popsicle, sorry.

Any further posts about it has the potential to receive partial ban from team popsicle


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 29, 2015)

How's everyones night?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 29, 2015)

About to head out to buy some Halloween candies!! What are you guys all up to now? <3


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> About to head out to buy some Halloween candies!! What are you guys all up to now? <3



Gonna see if they restock at 7PM, otherwise i will watch some TBBT 

Oooo, buy some kitkats! My favorite <3


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 29, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Gonna see if they restock at 7PM, otherwise i will watch some TBBT
> 
> Oooo, buy some kitkats! My favorite <3



Hoping they restock again tonight... missed the earlier restock bc I was eating OTL literally


----------



## Albuns (Oct 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> About to head out to buy some Halloween candies!! What are you guys all up to now? <3



Staying up late because tomorrow's friday! xD


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 29, 2015)

just jumped at a weird noise outside o.o I think it was a bird... or maybe a cat. I dunno o: Should really get to bed haha.. it's 2am OTL



Miharu said:


> About to head out to buy some Halloween candies!! What are you guys all up to now? <3



ooh o: I'm considering going to sleep (but i'm really not tired haha)


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 29, 2015)

Ooooh I'm getting close to 500 posts on this thread


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yes you are! you have no idea how hard it is
> to come by genuine nice people these days lol c:
> 
> 
> ...



XD  well...if you say that we're nice...then thanks XD.  and yas, welcome to TP Sleepi! Love your username, btw. If you remove the "i" then you would see the word that I really love to do best. XD


----------



## Albuns (Oct 29, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ooooh I'm getting close to 500 posts on this thread



Congratulations on the milestone!


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 29, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> XD  well...if you say that we're nice...then thanks XD.  and yas, welcome to TP Sleepi! Love your username, btw. If you remove the "i" then you would see the word that I really love to do best. XD



thank you for the welcome ^^ haha, thank you! I like yours also c: hahaha yeah, same here! (that's actually what I was going for with this username, it was going to be sleepy but it ended up being an I instead ^^). I think I should actually go and do that now considering it's currently 2:31 am, so bye everyone c:


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ooooh I'm getting close to 500 posts on this thread



Nwiceeeeeeeeeee!

I'm getting closer to 200, but also ghetting closer to 5 k posts


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 29, 2015)

I just realized how close I am to 16, 000

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH WHAT THE WHAT I ALREADY HAVE 16,000 AND NEVER NOTICED
YOOOOOOO


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> How's everyones night?



Okay I guess.  I just discovered TBTC and I'm really upset rn.

I'm upset at a few select people.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> same!! always happens during summer @__@
> and surprisingly it's still hot over there when it's already end of Oct. usually suppose to be cold by this time around
> crazy ~



Yeah, it's pretty crazy...but I think it's because of global warming. Yesterday, I told my friend that we need to save water and energy and stuff because of global warming, and he was like, "I don't care about that, that's the future's problem." I was like bruh. I was pretty mad atm, but later on I kinda found his arrogance a little funny. 

But anyways...we should really take good care of the earth. Starting from now, I'm gonna try to save and conserve lots of energy. I'm scared to think of what would happen many years later if we didn't take care of the earth...


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

The place your random thoughts thread got closed! oh no!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyway, I'm going to bed. Night guysssss!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ooooh I'm getting close to 500 posts on this thread



Congrats so far! You can do it


----------



## Albuns (Oct 29, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> The place your random thoughts thread got closed! oh no!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to bed. Night guysssss!



It's what happens when things that need to be discussed privately aren't. x.x

Nighty night~!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> thank you for the welcome ^^ haha, thank you! I like yours also c: hahaha yeah, same here! (that's actually what I was going for with this username, it was going to be sleepy but it ended up being an I instead ^^). I think I should actually go and do that now considering it's currently 2:31 am, so bye everyone c:



Haha, you're welcome!  and thanks! XD, so that's how you got your username. And good night, sleep well~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aithycou said:


> The place your random thoughts thread got closed! oh no!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to bed. Night guysssss!



OMG really? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO D: I'm going to check that thread out. And night, sleep tight~


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 29, 2015)

Hiya peeps! Stuck at work....going on hour 14 now...ugh


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2015)

Well...I just checked the "Place about Random Thoughts" thread out. I liked that thread...I hope someone is able to do another one.    



aleshapie said:


> Hiya peeps! Stuck at work....going on hour 14 now...ugh



Hiya.  Hang in there, you can do it!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 29, 2015)

Tfw you havent slept for over 30 hours because of an assignment that happend to be extented today ;-;

Hows everyone doing ? ^.^


----------



## aericell (Oct 29, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Tfw you havent slept for over 30 hours because of an assignment that happend to be extented today ;-;
> 
> Hows everyone doing ? ^.^



i hate when that happens! but at least if you finish it you don't have to worry about it anymore


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2015)

hello people ;-;

How are y'all doing today!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2015)

I got to go to bed now guys, it's like 10:10 for me. Good night everyone!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 29, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> i hate when that happens! but at least if you finish it you don't have to worry about it anymore



Yea haha that is true , i should probibly go nap, its 4 p.m here

See you guys later ^.^ !!


----------



## Jacob (Oct 29, 2015)

..


----------



## aericell (Oct 29, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I got to go to bed now guys, it's like 10:10 for me. Good night everyone!



good night!



gravyplz said:


> Yea haha that is true , i should probibly go nap, its 4 p.m here
> 
> See you guys later ^.^ !!



enjoy your nap


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

so any plans for Halloween? 
anyone dressing up and going trick or treating ;D
hehe 
never too old to dress up and go ~


----------



## Jacob (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> so any plans for Halloween?
> anyone dressing up and going trick or treating ;D
> hehe
> never too old to dress up and go ~



I am dressing up to go to a halloween party at my friends house


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> so any plans for Halloween?
> anyone dressing up and going trick or treating ;D
> hehe
> never too old to dress up and go ~



I _was_, but my brother ruined it, so I'm not now.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> so any plans for Halloween?
> anyone dressing up and going trick or treating ;D
> hehe
> never too old to dress up and go ~



Nay, not too interested in candy~
How about you, senpai? c:


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

Buddy said:


> I am dressing up to go to a halloween party at my friends house


ohh! as what?! : D



Sugarella said:


> I _was_, but my brother ruined it, so I'm not now.



oh nooo ~
then are you guys just staying home? o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Nay, not too interested in candy~
> How about you, senpai? c:



ah I was about to as well ~ but found out that my bf will be working this weekend 
although we might be attending a party afterwards 
so it's still something better than nothing hehe ^^


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> ohh! as what?! : D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah we'll just leave candy outside for the happy kids that get candy :c


----------



## Albuns (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> ohh! as what?! : D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet, at least you two will be able to celebrate together. 
Hope you have a real blast~


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Yeah we'll just leave candy outside for the happy kids that get candy :c


aww, at least maybe if your parents let you walk around your neighborhood would be fine too?



Alby-Kun said:


> Sweet, at least you two will be able to celebrate together.
> Hope you have a real blast~


thank you!! I just love spooky things 
I mean if he doesn't want to go to the party
we can always watch some horror movies at home ... hehe -scary face-


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

:') I've had enough insanity and anger and spellectables for one day, I think I'm going to go to sleep.  I'll see you all later! ^^


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> :') I've had enough insanity and anger and spellectables for one day, I think I'm going to go to sleep.  I'll see you all later! ^^



good night ^^


----------



## Albuns (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> aww, at least maybe if your parents let you walk around your neighborhood would be fine too?
> 
> 
> thank you!! I just love spooky things
> ...



owo;; You make it seem like you'll be treating him to a movie... but then he realized it was just a trick for the ultimate scare or something, uhuu~


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> :') I've had enough insanity and anger and spellectables for one day, I think I'm going to go to sleep.  I'll see you all later! ^^



good night! see you ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> owo;; You make it seem like you'll be treating him to a movie... but then he realized it was just a trick for the ultimate scare or something, uhuu~



haha he actually hates scary stuff
esp movies and haunted houses etc xD


----------



## Albuns (Oct 29, 2015)

naekoya said:


> good night! see you ~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ooh, wonder how you'll get him to sit tight then. =w=
Anyhow, I'ma call it a night. Cya later, Naekoya~


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2015)

omg i need two more slides for my power point then I'll call it a night.

my parents don't wanna help me though


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2015)

I have a soccer game on Saturday at 10:30 AM, have to be there by 10:00 AM, and the city which the field is about 2 hours from here.
I have to wake up at 7:00 AM on Saturday ;-;

It's gonna rain, it's Halloween, and the field I'm going to is absolute garbage ;-;
Halloween is gonna be a tiring night


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 30, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I have a soccer game on Saturday at 10:30 AM, have to be there by 10:00 AM, and the city which the field is about 2 hours from here.
> I have to wake up at 7:00 AM on Saturday ;-;
> 
> It's gonna rain, it's Halloween, and the field I'm going to is absolute garbage ;-;
> Halloween is gonna be a tiring night



Sounds awful! I hope you can try to have a good time!



Night Guys!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Sounds awful! I hope you can try to have a good time!
> 
> 
> 
> Night Guys!



Nighty night, Jack of the Black!


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 30, 2015)

naekoya said:


> so any plans for Halloween?
> anyone dressing up and going trick or treating ;D
> hehe
> never too old to dress up and go ~



Yep!!!! I'm dressing up!!! My youngest is going to be a ghostbuster and I'm going to be his ghost!!!

Pics!!!



Spoiler: sorry some of u have seen them already





















^ my new hair color!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

Back from candy shopping! <33 Going to go through all the comments I missed now and reply to them! Then I'll be adding a bunch of new quests/updating the OP!  Sorry if I reply slow!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Back from candy shopping! <33 Going to go through all the comments I missed now and reply to them! Then I'll be adding a bunch of new quests/updating the OP!  Sorry if I reply slow!



Take your time! We can wait


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> I'm leaving team Popsicle....as I am selling it....bye...


:c I'll take you off the official roster! You don't have to completely leave TP though! ;v ; I could always add you to the Freezings list!  



Dawnpiplup said:


> Also Miharu, I'd like to do this quest!
> ✧Quest #4


Of course! I'll update your Quest Roster shortly!  



Sleepi said:


> i'd like to join team popsicle, please ^^ that ∠( ᐛ 」∠)＿ in the thread title is awesome haha
> thank you c:


AHHH WELCOME TO TP HAHAHA <3333 I know I already welcomed you via PM, but I felt like welcoming you here too 



Aithycou said:


> I made a team popsicle sig! I am having too much fun really XD
> Original (too big)
> 
> 
> ...


D'AWWW That looks so cute! Thank you! I'll add it to our gallery in the museum thread shortly!  



Sparro said:


> I just realized how close I am to 16, 000
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


AYEEEE CONGRATS ON 16K POSTS AHAHAHA XD



DaCoSim said:


> Yep!!!! I'm dressing up!!! My youngest is going to be a ghostbuster and I'm going to be his ghost!!!
> 
> Pics!!!
> 
> ...


D'AWWW YOU LOOK AMAZING!! And I already said this before, but your son looks amazing as well! Great job you guys!  



Sparro said:


> Take your time! We can wait


Ahhh thank you so much for being so patient!  Luckily I have Friday off from work!! for once holy Going to be up pretty late working on some things for TP!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2015)

*deep breathes* @MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI

*pants excessively*

How was work?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

Sparro said:


> *deep breathes* @MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI
> 
> *pants excessively*
> 
> How was work?



AHAHAHHA XD OMG

Work was pretty tiring! It went by so slow :'D My co worker called in sick so it sucked ahaha! But so glad I get Friday off so I'm super hyped about that!  

How has your day been so far?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2015)

@HARUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU ....of the Mi

Pretty crazy;
Alarm went off late, rushed to school, (barely) finished my stop-motion project, got bashed on by my English teacher, walked home with friends and talked about height (I got to laugh at them because I'm tallest), got home, went to my orthodontist to get my wires changed, and the rest of my day kinda just rolled out.

How are you?


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 30, 2015)

yess.. finally get to use my avvy! c: 
woohoo <3 hehe


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

Sparro said:


> @HARUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU ....of the Mi
> 
> Pretty crazy;
> Alarm went off late, rushed to school, (barely) finished my stop-motion project, got bashed on by my English teacher, walked home with friends and talked about height (I got to laugh at them because I'm tallest), got home, went to my orthodontist to get my wires changed, and the rest of my day kinda just rolled out.
> ...


LOOL OMG XD

Holy!! That does sound super crazy! :'D Why were you bashed on by your English teacher? Was it for being late? XD And omg how tall are you ahahaha XD

I'm doing great! c: Happy I can finally have some time to work on TP and a few requests! 



naekoya said:


> yess.. finally get to use my avvy! c:
> woohoo <3 hehe


AHHHH JINT'S ART IS TOO CUTE!!!! I'm so jealous you got a slot!! Hahaha XD Your OC looks amazing <333 So happy for you!!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHHHH JINT'S ART IS TOO CUTE!!!! I'm so jealous you got a slot!! Hahaha XD Your OC looks amazing <333 So happy for you!!



Thank you! it was by luck I was able to request one ;w;
yeah seriously my fav <3 hehe


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Thank you! it was by luck I was able to request one ;w;
> yeah seriously my fav <3 hehe



Hahhaa I bet it's one of your favs! Your Avi looks amazing and cute! Hahaha XD I can't wait until Jint opens up more slots! ; v;


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2015)

@ACK IM OUT OF IDEAS
UH
MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIharu

She said my writing wasn't powerful enough, didn't get my point across, and was generally terrible.
It would be better if she didn't mark grade 8's like me in a grade 12 standard ;-;

I'm 5"8, everyone says my height makes me look 17 even though I'm 13 lmao

That's great, MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIharu! Have fun with that!

@naekoya it looks great!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

Sparro said:


> @ACK IM OUT OF IDEAS
> UH
> MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIharu
> 
> ...



LOL I'm just- //slowly walks away HAHAHA JK XD

AWWW!!! ; __ ; jslkjflds sorry to hear that! D:

And holy you are taller than me and I'm 20 :'D Only 5'2


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm gonna sleep soon

[INSERT LINE THING BB CODE HERE]

@[INSERT RANDOM NAME MODIFICATION OF MIHARU HERE] that's basically an IOU XD

People always say I'm freakishly tall XD I don't even fit in my bed


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahhaa I bet it's one of your favs! Your Avi looks amazing and cute! Hahaha XD I can't wait until Jint opens up more slots! ; v;



yes! my baby girl <3 hahah 
love my fox ears def! >w<



Sparro said:


> @ACK IM OUT OF IDEAS
> UH
> MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIharu
> 
> ...



tyty! c:


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2015)

Time for beddy-bye bye! G'night, TP!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 30, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Time for beddy-bye bye! G'night, TP!



alrighty!! good night ~ see you ^^


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

✧ Quest Rosters are now up to date! 
✧ Quests #27-#30 have now been added!
✧ There will be a total of seven winners for the Big Giveaway now!
✧ Starting on November 1st, you MUST show your popsicle collectibles until the Big Giveaway ends to have your popsicle entries counted! It's currently added the the entry list right now, however, if it's not shown on your user bar, then your popsicle entries shall be taken away! ;v ; (Members without popsicles will not need to worry about this!)

✧ Shout out to Sparro for donating another 101tbt to the Prize Pool!
✧ Shout out to MayorEvvie for donating an art request from her to the Prize Pool!
✧ Shout out to gravyplz for donating an art request from him to the Prize Pool!
✧ Shout out to pearly19 for donating a yellow candy to the Prize Pool!
✧ Shout out to Sleepi for donating a yellow candy to the Prize Pool!
✧ Shout out to naekoya for donating a red candy to the Prize pool!

I just wanted to say, you guys are all so generous and kind! Thank you so much for all the help/donations to TP! ;//v/; This giveaway will definitely live up to it's name of a "BIG" giveaway! Because of you guys, I've decided to donate another 500tbt to the prize pool! <3​


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 30, 2015)

Hey Miharu, I'll throw in a graphics request for the big giveaway c:


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Time for beddy-bye bye! G'night, TP!


Night!  Sleep tight! 



Aerate said:


> Hey Miharu, I'll throw in a graphics request for the big giveaway c:


D'awww!! That's so sweet of you!! ; v; Thank you so much!!! What type of graphic request would you like to donate?  Also do you have an example I could put up for them? <3


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 30, 2015)

Good morning people!

Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh so many awesome prizes for the giveaway!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 30, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Good morning people!
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh so many awesome prizes for the giveaway!



Morning ~ ikr ^^*
pretty exciting to join on the fun! hehe
it's finally Friday and Halloween is just around the corner too! woo


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> D'awww!! That's so sweet of you!! ; v; Thank you so much!!! What type of graphic request would you like to donate?  Also do you have an example I could put up for them? <3



Aw you think so? c: You're welcome! <3 and um mostly signatures or icons I guess c: and yes I do! I'll send them on Skype to you when I'm on my PC ^^


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 30, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Morning ~ ikr ^^*
> pretty exciting to join on the fun! hehe
> it's finally Friday and Halloween is just around the corner too! woo



Noooooo it's Friday! My week off school is coming to an end ;-; Whyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 30, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Noooooo it's Friday! My week off school is coming to an end ;-; Whyyyyyyyyyyy



oh! you had a week off already? 
dang I see :s


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 30, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh! you had a week off already?
> dang I see :s



Yep. Then I'll have to wait until around a week before Christmas, and then I'd have two weeks off.


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 30, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Noooooo it's Friday! My week off school is coming to an end ;-; Whyyyyyyyyyyy



nuuuuuuuuuuuuu ;-; i don't want half term to be overrr


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 30, 2015)

yeah breaks go by so quick ;w;
I remember those days... </3


----------



## Araie (Oct 30, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Noooooo it's Friday! My week off school is coming to an end ;-; Whyyyyyyyyyyy



At least you had a break, haha.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 30, 2015)

I have a long break from school c:


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 30, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I have a long break from school c:



 How long is it?


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 30, 2015)

Ooooh new quests!!!!! Yay!!!!

Quest 27- I'd want the pink feather. Why you ask? Because it would go with my purple feather!!! Lol!!!

Quest 28- gonna have to go with my tbt costume (cuz I really like it better than the ghost one!!! And you can see my user name on the bag I'm holding as well 


Spoiler











Quest 30- ooooh hard. I really like the cupcake AND the voodoo doll. Hmmmm.... I think I'll have to go with the voodoo doll though since I work at a Cajun restaurant and I'm a huge New Orleans fan and voodoo dolls are big there 

Will do quest 29 when we get some candy!!!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 30, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> How long is it?



Honestly we're just supposed to go to the farewell party thingy and my exams to school now, since I'm in my final year and it's kinda sorta already ended. After the finals I'm essentially free to do whatever I want c: 

Hope you get days off school too!! ^^


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 30, 2015)

My next big break from school is Thanksgiving break, which I want to say is 2 weeks, but it is probably one 



Morning everyone! I will be doing these new quests shortly, so expect some post-merges 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Quest #27: I would choose the Pokeball or weird Doll Collectible, because (sorry) they are some of the collectible worth the most TBT as of now in the market c:

Quest #28: I'm not doing any of that this year :c

Quest #30: I would have to pick the Pumpkin Cupcake, because I think it is the one that had the most time spent on it


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Back from candy shopping! <33 Going to go through all the comments I missed now and reply to them! Then I'll be adding a bunch of new quests/updating the OP!  Sorry if I reply slow!



That's ok, take your time. 

Just woke up, good morning everyone! No school for me....WOOOO HOO


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 30, 2015)

Ok!!! Got some candy!!!! Jaz, I can't choose just one, so when I buy candy for trick or treaters, I buy my fav kinds. Here they are!!!



Spoiler:  Quest 29


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 30, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Morning ~ ikr ^^*
> pretty exciting to join on the fun! hehe
> it's finally Friday and Halloween is just around the corner too! woo



Yas, it's Friday!  Hallween is just around us now...I'm not gonna celebrate Halloween and stuff, I'm just going to play some ACNL and do some things. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> Ok!!! Got some candy!!!! Jaz, I can't choose just one, so when I buy candy for trick or treaters, I buy my fav kinds. Here they are!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Quest 29



Oh wow, lots of candy...I love all of the candies in there XD.


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 30, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Yas, it's Friday!  Hallween is just around us now...I'm not gonna celebrate Halloween and stuff, I'm just going to play some ACNL and do some things.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Playing acnl sounds like a great hw!!! Lots of fun on hw in new leaf!!!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 30, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Playing acnl sounds like a great hw!!! Lots of fun on hw in new leaf!!!!



Yeah. I'm also planning to host a Halloween party with my friends in the game, and also do a giveaway here on TBT!  I hope nothing pops up tomorrow though 0.0


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 30, 2015)

Fun!!! I had an ugly Christmas sweater party last year at Christmas! It was way fun!!! If I didn't have so much to do on hw w/ my little ones I'd prob do something as well


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 30, 2015)

Good morning everyone!  ;w; I've finally cooled down after my anger spurt last night haha x3 I'll edit / merge this post once I see the quests so I can do some more.

How is everyone in TP doing this morning


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 30, 2015)

Quest tiiiiiiime again!

*Quest 27:* *waits for a bunch of people to say they want a popsicle because Team Popsicle bias* If I could choose one collectible to have, it would be the ice cream swirl! I really like ice cream, but sadly I joined TBT long after the ice cream swirls stopped being in the shop.

*Quest 30:* The pumpkin cupcake is my favourite out of the three 'Spell'ectibles because it looks so delicious!

I might do the other two quests later or tomorrow.

- - - Post Merge - - -

 This is the 13666th post 2spooky4me


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 30, 2015)

Oooohhhh spooky!!!! I went to Starbucks a bit ago and my total was $6.66!!! Creeptastic!!! But I got my hw candy 4/$10 so that was a plus at least!!!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 30, 2015)

Quest #27: If I could choose to have any collectible right now, it'd be the pokeball.  Not because it's worth so much, but because I've always loved it once I found out about it; I'm a definite Pokemon fan! XD Someday I'll maybe get one, but that's just a dream.

Quest #30: My favorite spellectable would have to be either the candle or the pumpkin cupcake.  The cupcake looks so delicious, but I've always wanted a candle collectible, so it's a definite toss-up between both xD If I had to choose just one though, it'd be the candle since it looks so mysterious!


I would like to cash in 100 pps for my 16th entry into the giveaway! ^^
Also I have my pop and swirl set to visible c:


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 30, 2015)

Luca! I must have missed the drama. Hope all is well now


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 30, 2015)

How is everyone's day?


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 30, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> How is everyone's day?



Mine's great!!! How's yours???


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 30, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Mine's great!!! How's yours???



A little slow  I have a huge assignment due today that I haven't really worked on c:



I would like to redeem another entry into the 10,000th giveaway


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 30, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Luca! I must have missed the drama. Hope all is well now



xD well it wasn't as much drama as me finding out about.... something I can't mention in this thread.
PM me for more info :/



Blackjack said:


> How is everyone's day?



I'm okay, I'm just upset with how poor I am x3 I shouldn't have spent so much TBT on candy

So excited for Halloween though!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 30, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Fun!!! I had an ugly Christmas sweater party last year at Christmas! It was way fun!!! If I didn't have so much to do on hw w/ my little ones I'd prob do something as well



Oh, that's cool! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> Good morning everyone!  ;w; I've finally cooled down after my anger spurt last night haha x3 I'll edit / merge this post once I see the quests so I can do some more.
> 
> How is everyone in TP doing this morning



Good morning!  and what happened last night?  I'm doing pretty good, just ate breakfast and drank some nice cup of coffee.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blackjack said:


> How is everyone's day?



Mine is great so far!  I'm hoping to finish both of the current books I'm reading over the days off from school so that I can finally read the epic and final book...of Harry Potter. The Deathly Hollows....

Psst those of you who know what happened please don't tell me XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I would also like to redeem these quests. 

✧Quest #27: If I could choose one collectible that I could have...it would be the Pokeball because I'm a really big fan of Pokemon!

✧Quest #30: Out of the three new Spellectibles, my favorite what must be the Pumpkin cupcake. It looks so delicious and cute! If it were to come to life, I would eat it instantly. 

I would also like to get three entries into the giveaway with my 300 pps please.


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 30, 2015)

Doing my nails for hw now!!! Calling them evil queen candy apple  (and watching saw IV)


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 30, 2015)

WOO! Just finished the big assignment before class ended! Now I can relax a little


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 30, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> WOO! Just finished the big assignment before class ended! Now I can relax a little



Yay!!!! Good job!!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 30, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Good morning!  and what happened last night?  I'm doing pretty good, just ate breakfast and drank some nice cup of coffee.



xD It's afternoon here, and that sounds like fun!  I'm just practicing some Spanish right now
And as far as what happened last night, you'll have to PM me if you want to know more :/



DaCoSim said:


> Doing my nails for hw now!!! Calling them evil queen candy apple  (and watching saw IV)



Awesome!  Are ya gonna show us when you're done? 

[/B]





Blackjack said:


> WOO! Just finished the big assignment before class ended! Now I can relax a little



Nice!!


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 30, 2015)

Of course I will!!!


----------



## duckvely (Oct 30, 2015)

redeeming quests!



Spoiler: Quest #27



If you could choose one collectible you could have, which one would it be and why?
I would choose the blue feather because the feathers look really nice and blue is my favorite color 





Spoiler: Quest 30



Out of the three new 'Spell'ectibles, which one is your favorite and why?
My favorite is the pumpkin cupcake because cupcakes are so cute (plus it has a pumpkin on it so +)


----------



## roseflower (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi everybody, how was your day?

I was busy and now that I log in here again, I?m surprised that there wasn?t another restock I missed XD 

Aah new quests, will be doing a few of them later 
May I please redeem 5 entries for Team Popsicle`s giveaway :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> Of course I will!!!



Hi DaCoSim, your Filbert costume is adorable, love it


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 30, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi everybody, how was your day?
> 
> I was busy and now that I log in here again, I?m surprised that there wasn?t another restock I missed XD
> 
> ...



My day is going great, thanks!  How bout yours? 
YESSS sold a voodoo doll for 875 tbt
now I just need to stop spending


----------



## roseflower (Oct 30, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> My day is going great, thanks!  How bout yours?
> YESSS sold a voodoo doll for 875 tbt
> now I just need to stop spending



Ahh nice, my day was okay, I?m relaxing now, and just saw there`s a restock upcoming!!! XD 
(Pandapples announced it in the restock disc. thread)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 30, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Ahh nice, my day was okay, I?m relaxing now, and just saw there`s a restock upcoming!!! XD
> (Pandapples announced it in the restock disc. thread)



I'm reviewing spanish now and when I'm done I'll be able to relax too!
And restock hype!!! Which ones are you going for?  I'm gonna try for some dolls and cakes since I have tons of candles already


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 30, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I'm reviewing spanish now and when I'm done I'll be able to relax too!
> And restock hype!!! Which ones are you going for?  I'm gonna try for some dolls and cakes since I have tons of candles already



 Might go for cakes again to annoy everyone 

Nah only joking.
Im going to try and get the voodoo dolls.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm gonna go for cupcakes and maybe a few dolls and candles, but mainly the cupcakes.


----------



## roseflower (Oct 30, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I'm reviewing spanish now and when I'm done I'll be able to relax too!
> And restock hype!!! Which ones are you going for?  I'm gonna try for some dolls and cakes since I have tons of candles already



Yesterday the shop froze on me, it lagged so bad, I don?t expect anything (it also says it?s a small restock...) but I?d try to get a pretty candle possibly, because it seems everyone goes for cupcake and doll, would be nice to have a 5 upper row lineup c;( I?d keep it, not selling it, but if I?d ever get more of the spellectibles I?d consider selling maybe)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 30, 2015)

ems said:


> Might go for cakes again to annoy everyone
> 
> Nah only joking.
> Im going to try and get the voodoo dolls.





The Hidden Owl said:


> I'm gonna go for cupcakes and maybe a few dolls and candles, but mainly the cupcakes.



:/ Since everyone is going for the cakes, I'll probably just snipe a ton of candles and dolls and trade or sell those for cakes
I'll have to get at least another full set though so I can give it away


----------



## roseflower (Oct 30, 2015)

ems said:


> Might go for cakes again to annoy everyone
> 
> Nah only joking.
> Im going to try and get the voodoo dolls.



Hi ems, good luck and thanks again<3

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> I'm gonna go for cupcakes and maybe a few dolls and candles, but mainly the cupcakes.



Good luck Owl


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 30, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi everybody, how was your day?
> 
> I was busy and now that I log in here again, I?m surprised that there wasn?t another restock I missed XD
> 
> ...



Awe thx Rose!!!! It's fun!!!!


----------



## aericell (Oct 30, 2015)

hiii! how is everyone doing?


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 30, 2015)

Ok. Hw nails!! Evil queen apple red!


----------



## roseflower (Oct 30, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ok. Hw nails!! Evil queen apple red!



Ahh looks so good, it?s glittering

- - - Post Merge - - -



happinessdelight said:


> hiii! how is everyone doing?



Hi how are you today, I?m fine and relaxing, it?s Friday^^


----------



## aericell (Oct 30, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Ahh looks so good, it?s glittering
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



pretty good so far! thanks. Yessss finally get to rest today, just have 1 more class before I can go home and hopefully in time for the restock


----------



## roseflower (Oct 30, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> pretty good so far! thanks. Yessss finally get to rest today, just have 1 more class before I can go home and hopefully in time for the restock



Good luck for the restock


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

Morning everyone!! <3 What are you guys all up to? 

Ahhh a restock in less than 2 hours!! ;v ; I can't wait!! I hope I can get more cupcakes! :'D I really want 5 of them ahaha XD Good luck everyone!! I hope you guys get what you want!  





DaCoSim said:


> Ooooh new quests!!!!! Yay!!!!
> 
> Quest 27- I'd want the pink feather. Why you ask? Because it would go with my purple feather!!! Lol!!!
> 
> ...


Your Quest Roster has been updated!  And d'aww pink and purple definitely matches well together! XD

AHH I know I've already said this many times, but your costume is amazing!! <33



Blackjack said:


> Quest #27: I would choose the Pokeball or weird Doll Collectible, because (sorry) they are some of the collectible worth the most TBT as of now in the market c:
> 
> Quest #28: I'm not doing any of that this year :c
> 
> Quest #30: I would have to pick the Pumpkin Cupcake, because I think it is the one that had the most time spent on it


Your Quest Roster has been updated! D Unfortunately you can't redeem Quest #28 since you can't do it ; v; 

And ahhh yes Pokeball!! <33 I've always wanted the pokeball! :'D Not because of the fact it's worth so much, but because I'm a pokemon lover ahaha XD 



DaCoSim said:


> Ok!!! Got some candy!!!! Jaz, I can't choose just one, so when I buy candy for trick or treaters, I buy my fav kinds. Here they are!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Quest 29


OHHH YUMMY!~ XD Your Quest Roster has been updated!!! I bet your trick or treaters will  be happy to receive candy from your house! XD 



SuperStar2361 said:


> Quest tiiiiiiime again!
> 
> *Quest 27:* *waits for a bunch of people to say they want a popsicle because Team Popsicle bias* If I could choose one collectible to have, it would be the ice cream swirl! I really like ice cream, but sadly I joined TBT long after the ice cream swirls stopped being in the shop.
> 
> *Quest 30:* The pumpkin cupcake is my favourite out of the three 'Spell'ectibles because it looks so delicious!


Your Quest Roster has been updated! XD
Mwuahaha my #1 favorite collectible is definitely the popsicle LOL Nothing beats it <333 
On the bright side, you could win a swirl from this big giveaway! ;D Good luck!  



Lucanosa said:


> Quest #27: If I could choose to have any collectible right now, it'd be the pokeball.  Not because it's worth so much, but because I've always loved it once I found out about it; I'm a definite Pokemon fan! XD Someday I'll maybe get one, but that's just a dream.
> 
> Quest #30: My favorite spellectable would have to be either the candle or the pumpkin cupcake.  The cupcake looks so delicious, but I've always wanted a candle collectible, so it's a definite toss-up between both xD If I had to choose just one though, it'd be the candle since it looks so mysterious!
> 
> ...


YESSS Pokeball is so awesome ;v ; <3 I also wish I could get the yellow house collectible so I can finally complete my letter set :'D Hahaha

Your Quest Roster has been updated and your entry has been added!  



Blackjack said:


> I would like to redeem another entry into the 10,000th giveaway


Your entry has been added! 



Dawnpiplup said:


> I would also like to redeem these quests.
> 
> ✧Quest #27: If I could choose one collectible that I could have...it would be the Pokeball because I'm a really big fan of Pokemon!
> 
> ...


Your Quest Roster has been updated!  

Wow so many people want a pokeball!! XD 



duckyluv said:


> redeeming quests!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Quest roster has been updated!  



roseflower said:


> Hi everybody, how was your day?
> 
> I was busy and now that I log in here again, I?m surprised that there wasn?t another restock I missed XD
> 
> ...


You have been added to the entry list! <3


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 30, 2015)

Awe! Thx guys! Yep, Rose, it's sparkly. And Jaz, thx again!!!! Sorts bummed that I'm majorly getting my @$$ kicked by a cucumber. Lol! I'll get over it. I soooo wanted to place in the top 3 though!!! Dang it!!!

I really am stoked that your in first though!!!!! Your costume is amazeballs!!?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 30, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ok. Hw nails!! Evil queen apple red!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



 fit for an evil queen



Miharu said:


> YESSS Pokeball is so awesome ;v ; <3 I also wish I could get the yellow house collectible so I can finally complete my letter set :'D Hahaha
> 
> Your Quest Roster has been updated and your entry has been added!
> 
> Wow so many people want a pokeball!! XD



xD I can't wait until the release pokeballs again if they ever do!


----------



## Nekomata (Oct 30, 2015)

Hello everybody! \(^0^)/

I am a new member of team popsicle and I'd just like to say hello. 
I'm very shy, so I thought being around so many kind people would help me open up a little more and come out of my shell. I'm looking forward to talking to you all. c:


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 30, 2015)

morning everyone !! 

i can't describe how great it feels to have a good sleep after such a stressfull few weeks=.=

hows everyones day??

- - - Post Merge - - -

quest hand in ^.^

Quest #27: What collectable would I have and why?: hmmm this.. is ... a... tough.. one.
haha it would definitly have to be a popsicle, first so i could become an offical member, and second its design is just so dam cute 

I don't do halloween so I wont have a costume  (maybe the candy part but not the rest )

and also could i turn in my quest number 4? its been a week 

- - - Post Merge - - -

* quest number 3


----------



## Albuns (Oct 30, 2015)

Nekomata said:


> Hello everybody! \(^0^)/
> 
> I am a new member of team popsicle and I'd just like to say hello.
> I'm very shy, so I thought being around so many kind people would help me open up a little more and come out of my shell. I'm looking forward to talking to you all. c:



Herru~ welcome to TP! \ouo/


----------



## Jacob (Oct 30, 2015)

Nekomata said:


> Hello everybody! \(^0^)/
> 
> I am a new member of team popsicle and I'd just like to say hello.
> I'm very shy, so I thought being around so many kind people would help me open up a little more and come out of my shell. I'm looking forward to talking to you all. c:



Oh my gosh welcome to Team Popsicle!! We are so happy to have you here <3 Don't be shy! We accept everyone! 

Anytime you wanna chat with anyone, just leave a message in Team Popsicle!


----------



## Nekomata (Oct 30, 2015)

Thank you for the warm welcomes! I just know I'm going to love it here. ^-^


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 30, 2015)

Nekomata said:


> Hello everybody! \(^0^)/
> 
> I am a new member of team popsicle and I'd just like to say hello.
> I'm very shy, so I thought being around so many kind people would help me open up a little more and come out of my shell. I'm looking forward to talking to you all. c:



Hi! Welcome to TP :') feel free to talk to us, we don't bite at all! c:we're really glad to have you here <3 

How's everything going? c:


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 30, 2015)

Good morning/afternoon/night everyone c: how are you all? ^^



Nekomata said:


> Hello everybody! \(^0^)/
> 
> I am a new member of team popsicle and I'd just like to say hello.
> I'm very shy, so I thought being around so many kind people would help me open up a little more and come out of my shell. I'm looking forward to talking to you all. c:



Welcome to tp Nekomata c: i'm new also haha ^^


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 30, 2015)

Nekomata said:


> Hello everybody! \(^0^)/
> 
> I am a new member of team popsicle and I'd just like to say hello.
> I'm very shy, so I thought being around so many kind people would help me open up a little more and come out of my shell. I'm looking forward to talking to you all. c:



omg i forgot to say hi!!!
im gravy  , omg a new member yaaaay , This team is always open to new members !
I was too shy to join this too, but this team is so welcoming, it's hard not to be comfortable : D


----------



## Nekomata (Oct 30, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Hi! Welcome to TP :') feel free to talk to us, we don't bite at all! c:we're really glad to have you here <3
> 
> How's everything going? c:



Everything's going really well! I'm just waiting for Halloween to come so I can hand out some candy and see all of the cute costumes. c: 

How's everything going with you? ^^


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 30, 2015)

*Redeeming Quests #27, #28, #30!*


Spoiler: Quest 27



I definitely want the Pokeball! It is really my dream collectible right now and I hopefully will get it eventually... besides that, the pinwheel! Which I have lol and sorry Jacob I don't think I want to sell it anymore D'x





Spoiler: Quest 28



Me and my friends are doing a trio! One of my friends has one eye, the other has two, and I have three... but people think I'm a bowling ball so that works too I guess?? Haha! Also I'll be wearing khakis and a white dress shirt, but those are in the dryer lol.


​





Spoiler: Quest 30



I definitely Like the candle the best! It goes with the most collectible imo. XD


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Awe! Thx guys! Yep, Rose, it's sparkly. And Jaz, thx again!!!! Sorts bummed that I'm majorly getting my @$$ kicked by a cucumber. Lol! I'll get over it. I soooo wanted to place in the top 3 though!!! Dang it!!!
> 
> I really am stoked that your in first though!!!!! Your costume is amazeballs!!?


It's no problem at all ahhh <333 and OMG SJDFKS I was hoping you'll place as well!! sjflkdsj your costume is just so amazing ; v;  

AHH SDKFJS Thank you so much!!! >//v/< Credit honestly goes to peppymiint cosplay since I commissioned that cosplay from her a while back! I only made parts of it since she made the whole coat/inner dress, I just added things to it :'D I made the boot covers, painted the brown zig zag patterns on the hood/sleeves/end of the coat (which omg took forevverrr I had to measure it to get them to look perfect and it took a few coatings), I sewed on yellow yarn to make the yellow lines on her ears, I had to get a circular wood looking thing to paint it to make it look like a pink button then put that on the ears and oh boy, it took a while to make them look like buttons ahahaha, luckily for the pocket buttons, I found a white button perfect for the size so all I had to do was paint it pink and keep coating it, then luckily I was able to find the perfect yellow fluff ball to hot glue on the pink necklace thingy, ahh and the wig took 1 hour to detangle, the another hour and a half to get that perfect shot for the contest :'D But compared to that, peppymiint did so much more jslkfjldss



Lucanosa said:


> xD I can't wait until the release pokeballs again if they ever do!


YESSS SAME HERE!!! XD I hope they do!!



Nekomata said:


> Hello everybody! \(^0^)/
> 
> I am a new member of team popsicle and I'd just like to say hello.
> I'm very shy, so I thought being around so many kind people would help me open up a little more and come out of my shell. I'm looking forward to talking to you all. c:


AHHH Welcome to Team Popsicle Nekomata!! We are so happy to have you here!! <3 Please feel free to chat with us anytime, participate in the quests to earn pps to redeem awesome prizes, and etc!~ If you have any questions, please feel free to ask! <3 Though I do suggest reading the FAQ first on Jacob's first post in case questions have already been answered! <3 

Once again, welcome to Team Popsicle! <3 



gravyplz said:


> morning everyone !!
> 
> i can't describe how great it feels to have a good sleep after such a stressfull few weeks=.=
> 
> ...


Morning gravy!! And omg that's such great news!! I'm glad you were finally able to sleep!! XD And my day is going fantastic! I have Friday off for once which is very shocking!! LOL XD

And woo!! Your Quest Roster has been updated! And omg!! Good luck in the big giveaway!! There's two popsicles in the prize pool so hopefully you can win one!! XD

And of course! c;


----------



## Taj (Oct 30, 2015)

Lol I dressed as Donald Trump for halloween


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 30, 2015)

Does anyone have any home remedies, or tips for trying to get rid of an awful cough? x.x 

how I feel right now: OTL


----------



## Albuns (Oct 30, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> Does anyone have any home remedies, or tips for trying to get rid of an awful cough? x.x
> 
> how I feel right now: OTL



I've been having a bad cough spell for the past week, finally got rid of it through drinking cough syrup mixed in with lemon tea. That, and spitting out any phlegm that gets caught in your throat when you cough~


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 30, 2015)

ahh o: okay, thank you ^^


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning gravy!! And omg that's such great news!! I'm glad you were finally able to sleep!! XD And my day is going fantastic! I have Friday off for once which is very shocking!! LOL XD
> 
> And woo!! Your Quest Roster has been updated! And omg!! Good luck in the big giveaway!! There's two popsicles in the prize pool so hopefully you can win one!! XD
> 
> And of course! c;



Aww thankyou ^.^ , Omg a day off?? yaaay, you deserve one! Days off are so great! especually if they are just before the weekend .

Thanks for the quest update  , and yea im crossing my fingers for one of thoughs pops  , could i put my pps towards another entry?   (need all the chances i can get )


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

Nekomata said:


> Everything's going really well! I'm just waiting for Halloween to come so I can hand out some candy and see all of the cute costumes. c:
> 
> How's everything going with you? ^^


Ahh I'm so happy everything is going well for you!! cx I can't wait for Halloween as well!! Will you be dressing up? 

And ohhh!~ What kind of candy will you be giving out? XD 



The Hidden Owl said:


> *Redeeming Quests #27, #28, #30!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Quest 27
> ...


Omg!!  I hope you guys all get those pokeball collectibles!! XD OHH NICEE OMG XD Hahahaha!! The trio!~ XD

Your Quest Roster has been updated! 



neester14 said:


> Lol I dressed as Donald Trump for halloween


Omfg neester XD 



Sleepi said:


> Does anyone have any home remedies, or tips for trying to get rid of an awful cough? x.x
> 
> how I feel right now: OTL


OMG!! I hope you feel better soon!! D: I know honey works well with coughs!! Also I found this site for you!! Hopefully this helps!! ; v;

http://everydayroots.com/cough-remedies


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 30, 2015)

oh and also i think you may have linked the wrong picture on my art example for the giveaway 
unless my computer is messin up *.*


----------



## Taj (Oct 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahh I'm so happy everything is going well for you!! cx I can't wait for Halloween as well!! Will you be dressing up?
> 
> And ohhh!~ What kind of candy will you be giving out? XD
> 
> ...



you shouldve seen the teachers faces when I walked in XD


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 30, 2015)

ello guys  Im so excited for the restock


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Aww thankyou ^.^ , Omg a day off?? yaaay, you deserve one! Days off are so great! especually if they are just before the weekend .
> 
> Thanks for the quest update  , and yea im crossing my fingers for one of thoughs pops  , could i put my pps towards another entry?   (need all the chances i can get )


YEEEEE!! I'm so happy! Though I do have to work on halloween, I'm just glad I don't have to work the night shift during halloween! XD I get off work at 4pm PST time mwuahaha! XD 

And of course! I'll add your extra shortly! 



gravyplz said:


> oh and also i think you may have linked the wrong picture on my art example for the giveaway
> unless my computer is messin up *.*


OMG I DID!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR POINTING THAT OUT!! I forgot to change the link!! I just copied and pasted Evvie's link and changed the words and I had another tab open with your art example, but forgot to paste that link and delete the link of Evvie's ; v; I'll fix that right away!


----------



## Taj (Oct 30, 2015)

ems said:


> ello guys  Im so excited for the restock



wait restock? when?


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 30, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> Does anyone have any home remedies, or tips for trying to get rid of an awful cough? x.x
> 
> how I feel right now: OTL



You can gargle with salty water to make it feel better. Also drink some milk tea, preferably with honey.


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OMG!! I hope you feel better soon!! D: I know honey works well with coughs!! Also I found this site for you!! Hopefully this helps!! ; v;
> 
> http://everydayroots.com/cough-remedies



;w; thank you! usually I try a hot honey and lemon drink (water + honey + lemon, strangely enough it's really nice). I will be sure to look into that website! ^^ 

In other news, found a really nice coat on a clothing website 0: just need to stock up on jumpers though ;w; it's getting rather cold in the uk recently (at least I have quite a bit of birthday money left c: )


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 30, 2015)

neester14 said:


> wait restock? when?



In just under an hour : ;c


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YEEEEE!! I'm so happy! Though I do have to work on halloween, I'm just glad I don't have to work the night shift during halloween! XD I get off work at 4pm PST time mwuahaha! XD
> 
> And of course! I'll add your extra shortly!
> 
> ...



omg yaay, have fun gettin some of those spooky sweets  and thanks for the entry!
Haha yea i was confused when i clicked it like "when did i do that"   no problem at all, im glad you even put mine in the pool :_;


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

neester14 said:


> you shouldve seen the teachers faces when I walked in XD


Omfg I can imagine ahaha! XD



gravyplz said:


> oh and also i think you may have linked the wrong picture on my art example for the giveaway
> unless my computer is messin up *.*


It's been changed! <3 Thanks for letting me know again! XD



ems said:


> ello guys  Im so excited for the restock


HI EMS!~ XD AND SAME HERE!! I can't wait!! Hopefully I can get some cupcakes! XD 



Sleepi said:


> ;w; thank you! usually I try a hot honey and lemon drink (water + honey + lemon, strangely enough it's really nice). I will be sure to look into that website! ^^
> 
> In other news, found a really nice coat on a clothing website 0: just need to stock up on jumpers though ;w; it's getting rather cold in the uk recently (at least I have quite a bit of birthday money left c: )


AHH SAME HERE!! Tea normally helps me alot when I have sore throats <3 It is definitely very soothing! Hahaha XD

OHH NICE!! What's the website called if you don't mind sharing! XD And omgg Jumpers are so cute!!! > v < Have you heard of the site omocat? I love buying clothes from there <333 I love their style ahhh, it's pricey, but so worth it imo XD


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 30, 2015)

I wonder when the bell tree spooktacular voting ends + the winners are chosen o: everyones costume was amazing ;w; I wish you could've voted for 2 (or 3) haha, if so I would've chosen DaCoSim and Miharu's costumes o:


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 30, 2015)

Please enter my pps for the giveaway!! tyty


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 30, 2015)

In other news, found a really nice coat on a clothing website 0: just need to stock up on jumpers though ;w; it's getting rather cold in the uk recently (at least I have quite a bit of birthday money left c: )[/QUOTE]

i'm not sure how to help with coughs sorry =.= but lemons seem to  help 

omg i love jumpers and jackets but its going into summer here in new zealand so i now its going to be too hot to wear them :_:


----------



## Hatori (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi everyone! How are you all? Been awhile since I posted on here x:


----------



## Taj (Oct 30, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Hi everyone! How are you all? Been awhile since I posted on here x:



YOU have to post here more often


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH NICE!! What's the website called if you don't mind sharing! XD And omgg Jumpers are so cute!!! > v < Have you heard of the site omocat? I love buying clothes from there <333 I love their style ahhh, it's pricey, but so worth it imo XD



It's asda (a shop in the uk). I think the American equivalent is walmart? I dunno o: they do some nice stuff from time to time c: ikr? I adore jumpers ;w; it's just a shame when it gets to summer because then it'd be too hot x.x oh I haven't o: i'll look into that ^^ 

I'd recommend a shop to you but the only worldwide one I know I think is etsy.. >.< lol



Hatori said:


> Hi everyone! How are you all? Been awhile since I posted on here x:



Hello! I'm great, thank you! How are you?


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 30, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Hi everyone! How are you all? Been awhile since I posted on here x:



hello ^.^ im good thanks! just waiting for that spooky restock!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> omg yaay, have fun gettin some of those spooky sweets  and thanks for the entry!
> Haha yea i was confused when i clicked it like "when did i do that"   no problem at all, im glad you even put mine in the pool :_;


Hahaha thank youuu!! XD Was there any spellectibles you wanted? O: And it was no problem at all! XD
AHHH Well of course I would!! Thank you so much for offering!! I just really love your art <333



Sleepi said:


> I wonder when the bell tree spooktacular voting ends + the winners are chosen o: everyones costume was amazing ;w; I wish you could've voted for 2 (or 3) haha, if so I would've chosen DaCoSim and Miharu's costumes o:


It ends on Halloween at 8:31pm! XD And ahhh I wish we could have definitely had 2 votes! ; v ; It was so hard voting!! And ahhh thank you!! ;//v/;



The Hidden Owl said:


> Please enter my pps for the giveaway!! tyty


Entered! <3


----------



## Hatori (Oct 30, 2015)

neester14 said:


> YOU have to post here more often



I do, I do! How are you, Danny? :]

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> hello ^.^ im good thanks! just waiting for that spooky restock!



Oh, that's great to hear! Should be starting pretty soon, good luck! ^^


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh that reminds me! What is your cosplay from, Miharu? o: I thought it was amazing c:


----------



## Taj (Oct 30, 2015)

Hatori said:


> I do, I do! How are you, Danny? :]
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



tired. It's 6:15 here. am


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Hi everyone! How are you all? Been awhile since I posted on here x:


HATORIIII <33333 I'm doing wonderful!! How about you? XD What have you been up to?~ 



Sleepi said:


> It's asda (a shop in the uk). I think the American equivalent is walmart? I dunno o: they do some nice stuff from time to time c: ikr? I adore jumpers ;w; it's just a shame when it gets to summer because then it'd be too hot x.x oh I haven't o: i'll look into that ^^
> 
> I'd recommend a shop to you but the only worldwide one I know I think is etsy.. >.< lol


OHHH okay yeahh XD First time hearing about it!! Because I'm not in the UK hahah XD And ohhh it may be! XD And yeah ; v; But even during summer, I still wear them because I don't want to get any tanner hahaha! XD


----------



## Albuns (Oct 30, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Hi everyone! How are you all? Been awhile since I posted on here x:



I'm doing okay, I feel pretty happy knowing I can sleep in today, ehehe~ ^w^


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 30, 2015)

anyone like my new lineup? i just switched the green/red candies for pinwheels to mix it up a bit...

OH DANG IT

i thought the green pinwheel went on the other side... oh well.


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HATORIIII <33333 I'm doing wonderful!! How about you? XD What have you been up to?~
> 
> 
> OHHH okay yeahh XD First time hearing about it!! Because I'm not in the UK hahah XD And ohhh it may be! XD And yeah ; v; But even during summer, I still wear them because I don't want to get any tanner hahaha! XD



I wear jumpers all the time in the summer, i guess i don't really feel the heat heh


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH okay yeahh XD First time hearing about it!! Because I'm not in the UK hahah XD And ohhh it may be! XD And yeah ; v; But even during summer, I still wear them because I don't want to get any tanner hahaha! XD



^^ it does good stuff occasionally, there's loooads of Christmas jumpers there right now o.o yeah, I read somewhere that asda and walmart are linked somehow ;w; I don't know how haha. yeah ^^ I have no chance of getting tan, so ;w; (I am as pale as a sheet of paper ;w; )

@The Hidden Owl nice lineup c: those pinwheels are preetty cool ^^


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 30, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Oh, that's great to hear! Should be starting pretty soon, good luck! ^^


haha yea in about 35 minutes, good luck to you too! although i doubt id get anything


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> Oh that reminds me! What is your cosplay from, Miharu? o: I thought it was amazing c:


I am cosplaying as Yoshino from Date A Live! c: Here's what she looks like! XD And ahh thank you! ;//v/;


Spoiler: Yoshino














The Hidden Owl said:


> anyone like my new lineup? i just switched the green/red candies for pinwheels to mix it up a bit...
> 
> OH DANG IT
> 
> i thought the green pinwheel went on the other side... oh well.


To be honest, I like your other line up better ahaha it just looked and matched better imo! XD 



ems said:


> I wear jumpers all the time in the summer, i guess i don't really feel the heat heh


OMG XD NICE Hahaha!! It always got a little hot for me, but I still wear them since I never want to get tan XD I'm already dark enough imo hahaha XD



Sleepi said:


> ^^ it does good stuff occasionally, there's loooads of Christmas jumpers there right now o.o yeah, I read somewhere that asda and walmart are linked somehow ;w; I don't know how haha. yeah ^^ I have no chance of getting tan, so ;w; (I am as pale as a sheet of paper ;w; )


AHHH That'll be so cuteee!! XD
And omg!! That must be nice!! ; v; I wish I was slightly lighter!! Hahaha XD But it must suck since sunburns must hurt a lot :'D My boyfriend is super pale and he easily gets sunburns when he's out in the sun for too long jsdflkjsl


----------



## Hatori (Oct 30, 2015)

neester14 said:


> tired. It's 6:15 here. am



Oh wow! Too early xD If you're feeling sleepy, you should definitely rest (or sleep)!



Miharu said:


> HATORIIII <33333 I'm doing wonderful!! How about you? XD What have you been up to?~



Hi Miharu!! That's awesome to hear! <3 I'm doing fine haha, just been playing some video games on my PS Vita lately and some Pokemon here and there xD



Alby-Kun said:


> I'm doing okay, I feel pretty happy knowing I can sleep in today, ehehe~ ^w^



Hey there, Alby! That's awesome! Fridays are the best. x) I was almost late for school cause I slept in a bit too much today haha;;

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> haha yea in about 35 minutes, good luck to you too! although i doubt id get anything



Thanks! What collectible were you wanting the most? ^^


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 30, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Oh wow! Too early xD If you're feeling sleepy, you should definitely rest (or sleep)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



any lol, a  pumpkin cake looks pretty cool, so is it just a restock of jacks spooky shack, or is it something ealse?


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 30, 2015)

@Miharu ahh o: your cosplay looks so similar ;w; and it was a really well done cosplay 

haha yeah c:
It's nice'ish ;w; I think i'm the palest person currently in my class, and all of my relatives have more tan than I do haha ;w; (my brother once on holiday suddenly said out of the blue 'Oh MY GOD katy is SO PALE' and I was like ;u; i know). ahh yeah o: i've gotten some awful sunburns before haha ;w; once on my head, that hurt x.x

@gravyplz as far as I know it's just a restock of the Halloween stuff o: not too sure about the candies though.


----------



## Hatori (Oct 30, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> any lol, a  pumpkin cake looks pretty cool, so is it just a restock of jacks spooky shack, or is it something ealse?



Ah xD Yeah Im not too sure, they might restock some yellow/red candies but as far as I'm concerned, it's the 'Spell'ectibles I'd believe


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 30, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> @gravyplz as far as I know it's just a restock of the Halloween stuff o: not too sure about the candies though.



oh ok thankyou !! ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hatori said:


> Ah xD Yeah Im not too sure, they might restock some yellow/red candies but as far as I'm concerned, it's the 'Spell'ectibles I'd believe



oh would that be in the halloween shop?


----------



## Hatori (Oct 30, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> oh would that be in the halloween shop?



Yes, it should be in "Jack's Spooky Shack" ^^


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 30, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Yes, it should be in "Jack's Spooky Shack" ^^



oh awesome thanks!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Hi Miharu!! That's awesome to hear! <3 I'm doing fine haha, just been playing some video games on my PS Vita lately and some Pokemon here and there xD


OHHH Nicee!! XD What kind of games are you playing? c: 



Sleepi said:


> @Miharu ahh o: your cosplay looks so similar ;w; and it was a really well done cosplay
> 
> haha yeah c:
> It's nice'ish ;w; I think i'm the palest person currently in my class, and all of my relatives have more tan than I do haha ;w; (my brother once on holiday suddenly said out of the blue 'Oh MY GOD katy is SO PALE' and I was like ;u; i know). ahh yeah o: i've gotten some awful sunburns before haha ;w; once on my head, that hurt x.x


Ahh thank you! >//v/<

Omg!! That's pretty awesome ahhah XD And oh boy! I bet ; __ ; Are you ready for the restock? XD


----------



## Hatori (Oct 30, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> oh awesome thanks!



Yep, no problem! x]



Miharu said:


> OHHH Nicee!! XD What kind of games are you playing? c:



Haha thanks! Well, I've been currently playing Tales of Hearts R on it but I've also been playing a bit of Persona 4 Golden! Mostly Tales, though. x)


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 30, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Haha thanks! Well, I've been currently playing Tales of Hearts R on it but I've also been playing a bit of Persona 4 Golden! Mostly Tales, though. x)



OH MY GOD PERSONA it's like my favorite game of all time ;u; how far are you? c:


----------



## Hatori (Oct 30, 2015)

Aerate said:


> OH MY GOD PERSONA it's like my favorite game of all time ;u; how far are you? c:



It's awesome! I'm at Nanako's dungeon so far (my brother is a little farther ahead) ;-; ... "_Every day's great at your Junes!_"...


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 30, 2015)

My grandparents computer has a habbit of crashing.... I really hope it doesn't crash at the restock


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 30, 2015)

BGXCTBYRSFNURSSWAAWSBUNV THE SHOP IS DOWNNNNNNNNNNNN

HYYYYYYYYYYPE


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

WARZONE HAPPENING SOON IN 5 MINUTES!! WHO'S READY FOR THIS RESTOCK XD Hahahaha





Hatori said:


> Haha thanks! Well, I've been currently playing Tales of Hearts R on it but I've also been playing a bit of Persona 4 Golden! Mostly Tales, though. x)


Omg I haven't played any of the tales game before but I heard they were a lot of fun! XD


----------



## Hatori (Oct 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> WARZONE HAPPENING SOON IN 5 MINUTES!! WHO'S READY FOR THIS RESTOCK XD Hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeahhh, I hope I am LOL!

And yep! They really are fun, I enjoy playing them but I still need to play some of their other games from the series ^^


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> WARZONE HAPPENING SOON IN 5 MINUTES!! WHO'S READY FOR THIS RESTOCK XD Hahahaha



I AMMMMMMMMMMM

Good luck on getting what you want, everyone!


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 30, 2015)

SEE YOU GUYS ON THE OTHER SIDEEEEE

- - - Post Merge - - -

I DONT KNOW WHAT TO GO FOR HALP


----------



## Taj (Oct 30, 2015)

Actually surprised I got something

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ancient Candle swig


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 30, 2015)

Well that was something xD i got more cupcakes and another voodoo doll


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 30, 2015)

i was too late ;_;

- - - Post Merge - - -

a candle : P

- - - Post Merge - - -

ill probibly just sell it lol


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 30, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> i was too late ;_;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> a candle : P




THERES MORE IN 2 MINS I THINK


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 30, 2015)

ems said:


> Well that was something xD i got more cupcakes and another voodoo doll



how did you get so many so fast 0.0


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 30, 2015)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

IT WAS IN THE CART BUT WHEN I CHECKED IN MY INVENTORY IT WASN'T THERE AND I STILL HAVE MY BELLS ;-;


----------



## Taj (Oct 30, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> i was too late ;_;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



hey respect the swig


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 30, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> how did you get so many so fast 0.0



I got those last restock heh


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 30, 2015)

Hatori said:


> It's awesome! I'm at Nanako's dungeon so far (my brother is a little farther ahead) ;-; ... "_Every day's great at your Junes!_"...



Oh my gosh isn't it sad ;u; also don't spoil for the others xD 

I love when she sings that o:


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 30, 2015)

I have 15 cupcakes, all hail the cupcake queen.


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 30, 2015)

aww my internet wasnt fast enough, keeped saying "adding to cart" but it didnd do anything ;_; curse being on the other side of the world


----------



## Taj (Oct 30, 2015)

make that 2 candles XD that last 30 restcok tho


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 30, 2015)

Crazy... Got two candles at the second restock luckily.


----------



## Taj (Oct 30, 2015)

ems said:


> I have 15 cupcakes, all hail the cupcake queen.



all hail the hoarding queen XD


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 30, 2015)

ems said:


> I have 15 cupcakes, all hail the cupcake queen.



i have a candle


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 30, 2015)

neester14 said:


> all hail the hoarding queen XD



I LOVE CUPCAKES OKAI. 


(possible giveaway tommorow heh)


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Actually surprised I got something
> 
> Ancient Candle swig


CONGRATS!!! XDD



ems said:


> Well that was something xD i got more cupcakes and another voodoo doll


OMG EMS!! XD CONGRATSSS Just how many more cupcakes did you get??



gravyplz said:


> i was too late ;_;
> a candle : P
> 
> ill probibly just sell it lol


CONGRATSSS XD



ems said:


> THERES MORE IN 2 MINS I THINK


OMG THANK YOU FOR THIS AHAHA I didn't see that small banner!! I was able to get a candle and doll because of this :'D But no cake sjfkldsjfld



ems said:


> I have 15 cupcakes, all hail the cupcake queen.


SO LUCKKYYY jskfdljslfkd!!


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2015)

I missed the restock...


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

Wait scratch that, I only got the candle :'D Better than nothing though


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 30, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I missed the restock...



awwwwwwwww ;-; MORE TOMMOROW, HOPE IS NOT LOST


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 30, 2015)

i hate being on the other side of the world ;_; it always affects things like this
BUT WOOO AN  ANCEINT CANDLE SWIG
my first collectable :,)


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 30, 2015)

ems said:


> I have 15 cupcakes, all hail the cupcake queen.



You should sell it to us ;u;


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 30, 2015)

Aerate said:


> You should sell it to us ;u;


I will tommorow ;3


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 30, 2015)

ems said:


> awwwwwwwww ;-; MORE TOMMOROW, HOPE IS NOT LOST



yaay, although i doubt it will help with this stupid internet, but maybe i can get another candle or maybe a voodoo doll ^.^


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahh thank you! >//v/<
> 
> Omg!! That's pretty awesome ahhah XD And oh boy! I bet ; __ ; Are you ready for the restock? XD



c: haha yeah. 

I missed the restock because I went to dinner and came back and it had logged me out probably because I wasn't doing anything for a long time haha ;w; oh well, at least there are more restocks haha

Hi again everyone c:


----------



## Taj (Oct 30, 2015)

Not to vent, but I legit hate these restocks. Oh well, some people got nothing but it's like they lost their dog or something. It's a virtual icon! All the complaining, all the sadness, all the hating at the mods! And there's a big restock tomorrow!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 30, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Not to vent, but I legit hate these restocks. Oh well, some people got nothing but it's like they lost their dog or something. It's a virtual icon! All the complaining, all the sadness, all the hating at the mods! And there's a big restock tomorrow!



really?? i haven't seen many sad people lol, and yea your right they seem a bit manic, even i was slightly anoyed because of the slow cart update


----------



## Albuns (Oct 30, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Yeahhh, I hope I am LOL!
> 
> And yep! They really are fun, I enjoy playing them but I still need to play some of their other games from the series ^^



Only Tales game I've played so far is Abyss, it's so hard to pick up after a long hiatus of not playing it. T^T


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh that reminds me! Is there any other Halloween collectibles going to be available? I'm not 100% sure if it's just the candies and spellictibles o: and while i'm asking questions, would anyone mind explaining the tp quests to me? ;w; how do you enter, and such? thank you ^^


----------



## roseflower (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh my the shop froze again on the first restock, got nothing, then there was the small banner and in the second restock it went through and I got two candles and even a doll yay Now I?m ready for Halloween c;


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2015)

What page is the mini update on?


----------



## Taj (Oct 30, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> really?? i haven't seen many sad people lol, and yea your right they seem a bit manic, even i was slightly anoyed because of the slow cart update



check out the spellectible thread


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> Oh that reminds me! Is there any other Halloween collectibles going to be available? I'm not 100% sure if it's just the candies and spellictibles o: and while i'm asking questions, would anyone mind explaining the tp quests to me? ;w; how do you enter, and such? thank you ^^


Aside from the candies and the new collectibles, not that I'm aware of XD

To participate in the Quests all you have to say is that you'll like a Quest Roster made for you or just do a quest and I'll automatically create a quest roster for you! c: Everything is pretty much explained on my first post in the Quests section!  



roseflower said:


> Oh my the shop froze again on the first restock, got nothing, then there was the small banner and in the second restock it went through and I got two candles and even a doll yay Now I?m ready for Halloween c;


OHHH CONGRATS!!!! XD 



Sugarella said:


> What page is the mini update on?


All mini updates can be found on my OP in the "News/Updates" section. c:


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Aside from the candies and the new collectibles, not that I'm aware of XD
> 
> To participate in the Quests all you have to say is that you'll like a Quest Roster made for you or just do a quest and I'll automatically create a quest roster for you! c: Everything is pretty much explained on my first post in the Quests section!



Ohh! Thank you for explaining it to me ^^


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 30, 2015)

Ha! I totally missed the restocks cuz I was busy quickly making my oldest a costume!!!! Made it in under an hour. Whatcha think?



Spoiler: pic heavy


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 30, 2015)

Miharuuuu ; v ; 
are you selling any popsicles? ; v ; i wanna buy one off someone so i can officially be a part of the team ; v ;

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> Ha! I totally missed the restocks cuz I was busy quickly making my oldest a costume!!!! Made it in under an hour. Whatcha think?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic heavy



Nice! o:


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2015)

I WON JUSTIN'S GIVEAWAY
WHAT
OMG
LITERALLY THE HAPPIEST PERSON ON EARTH RN


----------



## Hatori (Oct 30, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Oh my gosh isn't it sad ;u; also don't spoil for the others xD
> 
> I love when she sings that o:



Yeah, it really is. Oh no, I won't! xP I love it too, I even sing along sometimes but my brother finds that super annoying lol



Alby-Kun said:


> Only Tales game I've played so far is Abyss, it's so hard to pick up after a long hiatus of not playing it. T^T



/so late at replies huhuhu

I enjoyed Abyss, I have it! Yeah, I totally get what you mean. I'm almost done with my first playthrough of ToHR so... I still got some ways to go! xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> I WON JUSTIN'S GIVEAWAY
> WHAT
> OMG
> LITERALLY THE HAPPIEST PERSON ON EARTH RN



Yay, congratssss!!! x)


----------



## roseflower (Oct 30, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ha! I totally missed the restocks cuz I was busy quickly making my oldest a costume!!!! Made it in under an hour. Whatcha think?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic heavy



Wohoo that`s so spooky!


@Miharu thank you XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2015)

@Hatori thanks! I'm honestly not sure how I won that XD pure luck


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 30, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I WON JUSTIN'S GIVEAWAY
> WHAT
> OMG
> LITERALLY THE HAPPIEST PERSON ON EARTH RN



Ahh congratss!!! >v<


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2015)

@Sleepi Thank you!


----------



## Hatori (Oct 30, 2015)

Sparro said:


> @Hatori thanks! I'm honestly not sure how I won that XD pure luck



But you did and that's awesome! xD Congrats once again! ^^


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> Ohh! Thank you for explaining it to me ^^


It was no problem at all!! <3



DaCoSim said:


> Ha! I totally missed the restocks cuz I was busy quickly making my oldest a costume!!!! Made it in under an hour. Whatcha think?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic heavy


OHH GREAT JOB!!!!



Sparro said:


> I WON JUSTIN'S GIVEAWAY
> WHAT
> OMG
> LITERALLY THE HAPPIEST PERSON ON EARTH RN


AYEEE CONGRATS MANNN XD


----------



## roseflower (Oct 30, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I WON JUSTIN'S GIVEAWAY
> WHAT
> OMG
> LITERALLY THE HAPPIEST PERSON ON EARTH RN



Wow congrats, nice!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 30, 2015)

queenstucky said:


> Miharuuuu ; v ;
> are you selling any popsicles? ; v ; i wanna buy one off someone so i can officially be a part of the team ; v ;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



;^ )


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 30, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> ;^ )



AAAAYE!!! GRAVY :^)


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

queenstucky said:


> AAAAYE!!! GRAVY :^)



I gave you a PM so I didn't quote you LOOOL


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 30, 2015)

queenstucky said:


> AAAAYE!!! GRAVY :^)



AAAYYYEEEEEEE


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 30, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> AAAYYYEEEEEEE



GRAVY BABIES HONEY GRAVY BABIES!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> I gave you a PM so I didn't quote you LOOOL



I just responded Miharu-chan! o:


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 30, 2015)

queenstucky said:


> GRAVY BABIES HONEY GRAVY BABIES!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



THAT MADE NO SENSE BUT YES!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 30, 2015)

What is everyone up to c:


----------



## himeki (Oct 30, 2015)

Hiiii everyone! I just got back from seing Peter Hook & The Light in concert! It was super fun, but we went home early because my legs were hurting more, and my shoes were stickier then a table at a family restaurant!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

I'LL BE ADDING A VOODOO DOLL + CANDLE TO THE PRIZE POOL AYEEEEE XD Special thanks to Buddy for helping me snatch some from the restock! :'D I was only able to get a candle ahahaha!~ Now we just need to snatch an extra cupcake from the restocks to put that in the prize pool ahhhh


----------



## Hatori (Oct 30, 2015)

Aerate said:


> What is everyone up to c:



Hey there! Not a whole lot, just taking care of my kitten (he's so cute ahh)



MayorEvvie said:


> Hiiii everyone! I just got back from seing Peter Hook & The Light in concert! It was super fun, but we went home early because my legs were hurting more, and my shoes were stickier then a table at a family restaurant!



Hey, welcome back Evvie! Good to know you had some fun ^^


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'LL BE ADDING A VOODOO DOLL + CANDLE TO THE PRIZE POOL AYEEEEE XD Special thanks to Buddy for helping me snatch some from the restock! :'D I was only able to get a candle ahahaha!~ Now we just need to snatch an extra cupcake from the restocks to put that in the prize pool ahhhh



ack!! i didn't know that putting a comma between the digits would only send one tbt :c 
 sorry about that miharu! ; v; 
i sent you the 1.7k + 1 more tbt so you get an extra! ^J^


----------



## roseflower (Oct 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hiiii everyone! I just got back from seing Peter Hook & The Light in concert! It was super fun, but we went home early because my legs were hurting more, and my shoes were stickier then a table at a family restaurant!



Hiya Evvie, ah nice a concert, hope you?re feeling better soon ;v;


----------



## himeki (Oct 30, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hiya Evvie, ah nice a concert, hope you?re feeling better soon ;v;



Yeah thanks! There was not a fcking noodle bar in the entirety of the China town -.- IS IT TOO MUCH TO ASK FOR A BOWL OF RICE JESUS.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

Aerate said:


> What is everyone up to c:


Updating the Prize Pool! Hahaha XD Might head out to a friend's house soon though!! How about you? 



MayorEvvie said:


> Hiiii everyone! I just got back from seing Peter Hook & The Light in concert! It was super fun, but we went home early because my legs were hurting more, and my shoes were stickier then a table at a family restaurant!


HII!~ Welcome back!!! <3 And ohhh nice!!! Glad to hear you had fun!! XD



queenstucky said:


> ack!! i didn't know that putting a comma between the digits would only send one tbt :c
> sorry about that miharu! ; v;
> i sent you the 1.7k + 1 more tbt so you get an extra! ^J^


LOL NO WORRIES AHAHAHA XD Thank youuu <333 CONGRATS ON YOUR POPSICLE XD


----------



## Locket (Oct 30, 2015)

Would you guys say Im mature or immature?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 30, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Would you guys say Im mature or immature?



Mm, you seem pretty mature. Why do you ask? o:


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

AHHH SPECIAL THANKS TO SPARRO FOR HIS DONATION OF A PUMPKIN CUPCAKE COLLECTIBLE TO THE BIG GIVEAWAY!! JSFLKDSJLFSD We are now giving away a full set of the 'spell'ectibles for the BIG giveaway! <3 There will now be eight winners chosen for this delightful giveaway! ;D​


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 30, 2015)

Yellow candy restock!


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Yellow candy restock!



got one!




Aithycou said:


> Would you guys say Im mature or immature?





Alby-Kun said:


> Mm, you seem pretty mature. Why do you ask? o:



She's probably asking that because of that thread KawaiiLotus made in Brewster's Cafe.


----------



## Locket (Oct 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Mm, you seem pretty mature. Why do you ask? o:



I'm a lot younger than a lot of people on this forum, and they call us immature. Like we're trolls, idiots, and not very smart. 

I find my self way calm. Unless I'm excited.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2015)

my ipod will not quote to save its own life i swear

@Mimimimihahahaharurururu it's not a problem! I'd rather give than gain


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Would you guys say Im mature or immature?


Quite honestly, I don't know you well enough to judge whether you are mature or immature. However, I do have to agree the MAJORITY of the kids are VERY immature, but that's just how kids are. They are small and still learning and don't have a lot of experience. Kids will be kids and that's only natural. There are a few who I know of which are very mature for their age though. c: 



Sparro said:


> my ipod will not quote to save its own life i swear
> 
> @Mimimimihahahaharurururu it's not a problem! I'd rather give than gain


AHHH YOU ARE TOO SWEET!!! ; v; Thank you!!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 30, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I'm a lot younger than a lot of people on this forum, and they call us immature. Like we're trolls, idiots, and not very smart.
> 
> I find my self way calm. Unless I'm excited.



If you mean by the fact that you're 11, than no. By the time I turned that age, I already knew what it meant to be a jerk or douche and just tried to avoid doing so. Sure, most of my ideas of being "Mature" at the time seemed a bit farfetchced, but at least I had the right intentions.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 30, 2015)

I have a feeling that candles are going to be the most expensive out of all of the spellectibles... they seem like the ones that people want the least, just like the yellow feather sold the least out of all of them and they are now worth way more than the blue feather.


----------



## Taj (Oct 30, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I'm a lot younger than a lot of people on this forum, and they call us immature. Like we're trolls, idiots, and not very smart.
> 
> I find my self way calm. Unless I'm excited.



wait, youre 11? You act way older, so I say mature


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2015)

wait am i mature

I feel like I'm not ;-;
omg I'm starting a second row of collectibles!! need to start saving up


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 30, 2015)

Hey Jaz, I sent a yellow candy your way for your giveaway


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2015)

Tfw your mom opens a cabinet and you walk right into it and bump your head, whilst the cabinet is still being open so you get the extra pain
Rip my head


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

AHHH Shout out to DaCoSim for a yellow candy donation to the big giveaway!! Thank you so much!! <33


----------



## Albuns (Oct 30, 2015)

Wait... is it true that you can now buy an EIGHT FEET teddy bear at Costco?! I just read it now and it sounds ridiculously awesome! xD


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHHH Shout out to DaCoSim for a yellow candy donation to the big giveaway!! Thank you so much!! <33



yvw!!! I wanted to try for a couple of voodoo dolls. Was gonna donate one and sell one. I haven't given up yet!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wow!!! That's huge!!!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Wait... is it true that you can now buy an EIGHT FEET teddy bear at Costco?! I just read it now and it sounds ridiculously awesome! xD



YAASSSS they are sooo big and fluffy! My friend got one and I srsly want one now...

17 yellow candies left in the shop!


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 30, 2015)

I wonder how much it is???


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2015)

I wish I could donate something ;-;

I'd donate one of my collectibles but you guys already have the ones I have

@DaCoSim, I think it costs 279.99 HAHA


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I have a feeling that candles are going to be the most expensive out of all of the spellectibles... they seem like the ones that people want the least, just like the yellow feather sold the least out of all of them and they are now worth way more than the blue feather.


OHH did that really happen? o __ o To be honest, I'm not too big of a fan of candles, but my boyfriend really loves them ahahaha XD They do look pretty nice, but it's just meh XD 



Sugarella said:


> wait am i mature
> 
> I feel like I'm not ;-;
> omg I'm starting a second row of collectibles!! need to start saving up


In my honest opinion I think you are slightly immature :'D Sorry please don't hurt me, I don't like to lie so when questions are asked, I'll answer them honestly ; v ; mainly due to your impatience. That's only normal though! So please don't worry! 

OHH CONGRATS!!! XD 



DaCoSim said:


> Hey Jaz, I sent a yellow candy your way for your giveaway


AHHH THANK YOUUU <3333 You guys are so sweet! ; v ; 



Sparro said:


> Tfw your mom opens a cabinet and you walk right into it and bump your head, whilst the cabinet is still being open so you get the extra pain
> Rip my head


OMG!! D: Are you okay??


----------



## Albuns (Oct 30, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> YAASSSS they are sooo big and fluffy! My friend got one and I srsly want one now...
> 
> 17 yellow candies left in the shop!



BLARGHGHG CURSE YOU 'MURICA. WHY DON'T YOU EMBRACE GIANT FLUFFY STUFFED ANIMALS?


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 30, 2015)

oo i got 2 candies (i could have gotten more, but i'd rather let other people have them )  does anyone know their market place value?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 30, 2015)

i liTERALLY BOUGHT THE LAST FREAKING YELLOW CANDY GRATZ 2 ME <33


----------



## himeki (Oct 30, 2015)

Guys, do you think I'm mature or not lol?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> BLARGHGHG CURSE YOU 'MURICA. WHY DON'T YOU EMBRACE GIANT FLUFFY STUFFED ANIMALS?



??? I live on the west coast.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Guys, do you think I'm mature or not lol?



LOL wth is with these questions.


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 30, 2015)

queenstucky said:


> i liTERALLY BOUGHT THE LAST FREAKING YELLOW CANDY GRATZ 2 ME <33



LOL I WAS ABOUT TO BUY IT AND THOUGHT "NA ILL LET SOMEONE EALSE HAVE IT" WOO IT WENT TOU U BB !!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 30, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> LOL I WAS ABOUT TO BUY IT AND THOUGHT "NA ILL LET SOMEONE EALSE HAVE IT" WOO IT WENT TOU U BB !!



tHANKS BBY <33 YOU'RE SUCH A KIND LIL GRAVY BUB <33
i had gravy with my mashed potatoes for dinner
and i screamed because
us o:


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

Alright guys, let's stop with the "Am I mature or not" questions please c: I rather not start anything on this thread even if it wasn't meant to be taken offensively :'D If you have a question, please feel free to PM me or any of your friends! Just a note if you ask me a personal question I will always answer honestly :'D So please don't take it to heart ​




Alby-Kun said:


> Wait... is it true that you can now buy an EIGHT FEET teddy bear at Costco?! I just read it now and it sounds ridiculously awesome! xD


I SAWW IT AT COSTCO AHAHAHHA XD I want it but I don't want it at the same time LOL



Sugarella said:


> I wish I could donate something ;-;
> 
> I'd donate one of my collectibles but you guys already have the ones I have
> 
> @DaCoSim, I think it costs 279.99 HAHA


D'awww that's so sweet of you!! ; v; It's the thought that counts!! Thank you!! <3



gravyplz said:


> oo i got 2 candies (i could have gotten more, but i'd rather let other people have them )  does anyone know their market place value?


AYEE CONGRATS!!!! XD Their market price isn't that high tbh :'D Just only like 10-20tbt higher than the regular price you can buy it from the shop



queenstucky said:


> i liTERALLY BOUGHT THE LAST FREAKING YELLOW CANDY GRATZ 2 ME <33


AYEE CONGRATS!!! <333


----------



## Llust (Oct 30, 2015)

hihi, hows everyone doing? .v.
i accidentally fell asleep during my free period so the students and the teacher monitoring us decided to draw on my face while i was asleep and had to walk around for the rest of the day with scribbles/text all over me. fml


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

mimihime said:


> hihi, hows everyone doing? .v.
> i accidentally fell asleep during my free period so the students and the teacher monitoring us decided to draw on my face while i was asleep and had to walk around for the rest of the day with scribbles/text all over me. fml



I'm doing great!! Thanks for asking! XD 
And OMFG JSKLFDJSFDS WOW I can't believe the teacher allowed that jskldfjdsl


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 30, 2015)

queenstucky said:


> tHANKS BBY <33 YOU'RE SUCH A KIND LIL GRAVY BUB <33
> i had gravy with my mashed potatoes for dinner
> and i screamed because
> us o:


:00 omg
yea me and potatoes had a thing a while back, it didnt last though


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 30, 2015)

mimihime said:


> hihi, hows everyone doing? .v.
> i accidentally fell asleep during my free period so the students and the teacher monitoring us decided to draw on my face while i was asleep and had to walk around for the rest of the day with scribbles/text all over me. fml



that's so terrible!! did you report it to the principal or anything? @w@;;


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2015)

@mimihimi those teachers must be extremely chill to go along with that lmao


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AYEE CONGRATS!!!! XD Their market price isn't that high tbh :'D Just only like 10-20tbt higher than the regular price you can buy it from the shop
> 
> 
> AYEE CONGRATS!!! <333​



YEEE!!! oh ok thanks!!
woo saved 10-20 tbt !!!!! ​


----------



## Taj (Oct 30, 2015)

Guys I have a seriously important question

































Am I immature?













I said nuthin. How is everybody? Excited for Halloween?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 30, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> ??? I live on the west coast.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh? Maybe it's just Pennsylvania then.


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Alright guys, let's stop with the "Am I mature or not" questions please c: I rather not start anything on this thread even if it wasn't meant to be taken offensively :'D If you have a question, please feel free to PM me or any of your friends! Just a note if you ask me a personal question I will always answer honestly :'D So please don't take it to heart ​



I totaly agree!
Why not someone start a lil thread or something ^.^


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 30, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Guys I have a seriously important question
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-.-

Going to a halloween party in 2 hours!! I'm heck nervous idk why XD hopefully people won't me recognize me.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 30, 2015)

I can't believe I have a popsicle now I'm legit crying over a digital icon of a popsicle that Miharu gave me oh my god I surprise myself


----------



## aericell (Oct 30, 2015)

Redeeming some quests! Gonna do 29 once I get some candy 



Spoiler: ✧Quest #27 Collectible



If you could choose one collectible you could have, which one would it be and why?
Difficult to choose between the Pokeball and Togepi egg, but I would choose the egg! Togepi is one of my favorite Pokemon and the egg design is just too cute.





Spoiler: ✧Quest #28 Costume













ahh i resized the pics too
small so here's a zoomed
in/flipped part w/ the name c:




which is still.. pretty hard to see..






Spoiler: ✧Quest #30 Spell'ectible



Out of the three new 'Spell'ectibles, which one is your favorite and why?
My favorite would have to be the voodoo doll, it reminds me of Halloween the most because of how creepy voodoo dolls really are. Also looks nice in my lineup


----------



## Taj (Oct 30, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> -.-
> 
> Going to a halloween party in 2 hours!! I'm heck nervous idk why XD hopefully people won't me recognize me.



Noice. I'm going to a party tomorrow!


----------



## Hatori (Oct 30, 2015)

mimihime said:


> hihi, hows everyone doing? .v.
> i accidentally fell asleep during my free period so the students and the teacher monitoring us decided to draw on my face while i was asleep and had to walk around for the rest of the day with scribbles/text all over me. fml



Hey there! I'm doing all right, and you? 

Oh my, that's terrible >< Why would they do something like that? I'm very disappointed that a teacher would allow that as well. 



The Hidden Owl said:


> Going to a halloween party in 2 hours!! I'm heck nervous idk why XD hopefully people won't me recognize me.



Hey there, Owl ^^ Hope you enjoy the party! I'm going to one tomorrow and I'm also pretty nervous /doesn't really go out a lot
Have fun, though!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 30, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Redeeming some quests! Gonna do 29 once I get some candy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Gasps* My neighbor Totoro~? o:


----------



## Llust (Oct 30, 2015)

queenstucky said:


> that's so terrible!! did you report it to the principal or anything? @w@;;



its fine, i foudn it pretty funny myself. it was just a light hearted joke .u. our school isnt really serious about the rules at all tbh and thats why i love it haha. teachers and students here actually pull pranks on eachother at a time as long as they arent harmful or anything


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 30, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Hey there, Owl ^^ Hope you enjoy the party! I'm going to one tomorrow and I'm also pretty nervous /doesn't really go out a lot
> Have fun, though!


Haha, thanks! I'm really introverted unless it's with my friends so I should ok. ^^;;


----------



## himeki (Oct 30, 2015)

What the hell is Costco?


----------



## Hatori (Oct 30, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Haha, thanks! I'm really introverted unless it's with my friends so I should ok. ^^;;



Yeah, same here. I'm still a bit of an introvert with friends, but not a whole lot! It'd be my first time going to a halloween party and with friends, at that! Hopefully I'll be okay too x'D


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> What the *** is Costco?



My entire life
It's like one of the biggest grocery chains out there


----------



## Taj (Oct 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> What the *** is Costco?



A hobo's dream


----------



## aericell (Oct 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> *Gasps* My neighbor Totoro~? o:



yes!!


----------



## Hatori (Oct 30, 2015)

Sparro said:


> My entire life
> It's like one of the biggest grocery chains out there



I love the Krave beef jerky *drools*

Buying in bulk when you don't need to, yay!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 30, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> yes!!



*v* Now all you need is an umbrella!


----------



## Taj (Oct 30, 2015)

yay 9am


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> What the *** is Costco?



free samples for eternity and stock to last for infinity


----------



## Taj (Oct 30, 2015)

let the trumping begin XD
some gifs are too big dammit


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2015)

neester14 said:


> yay 9am



Are you in Korea?​​


----------



## misspiggy95 (Oct 30, 2015)

*Boop*


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Redeeming some quests! Gonna do 29 once I get some candy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHH TOTOROOOO AHAHAH You are so cute!! <3 And I can see it! Thanks for the zoomed in photo! XD I'll be updating your Quest Roster shortly!

Omg all dem dolls HAHAHA JUST HOW MANY PEOPLE DO YOU HATE XD Jk jk ahaha! 



MayorEvvie said:


> What the *** is Costco?


Please do not cuss in TP ; v ; (It's part of the rules) Even if you take the "u" out. I'll like to keep it nice and friendly. Thanks!



The Hidden Owl said:


> free samples for eternity and stock to last for infinity


YESSSS OMG AHAHAHHA <33

- - - Post Merge - - -



misspiggy95 said:


> *Boop*



OMG MISSPIGGGYYYY AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HOW HAVE YOU BEEN??? IT'S BEEN SO LONG!!!! ://v//; <3333


----------



## Albuns (Oct 30, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> *Boop*



*Boops back* Hi there!


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2015)

They don't have Costco where I live. *tear*​


----------



## Taj (Oct 30, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> *Boop*



YOURE ALIVE!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> Are you in Korea?​​



ye


----------



## misspiggy95 (Oct 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHHH TOTOROOOO AHAHAH You are so cute!! <3 And I can see it! Thanks for the zoomed in photo! XD I'll be updating your Quest Roster shortly!
> 
> Omg all dem dolls HAHAHA JUST HOW MANY PEOPLE DO YOU HATE XD Jk jk ahaha!
> 
> ...



Haiii ^_^
I am excellent!
Just decided to pop in before work tonight!
I am actually doing really good! Keeping up my grades in school, decided to work out and lost most of the weight i have gained in the last few years (yay college), i lost like 14 pounds ^_^ only a few more to go before I'm back to my original weight!
Going to knotts scary farm tomorrow night for halloween!
How have you been?! I miss everyone here!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> *Boops back* Hi there!


Hiya ^_^


neester14 said:


> YOURE ALIVE!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I was dead?


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 30, 2015)

hey guys! tomorrow is the day ~
free candies everywheree wooo haha xD


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hey guys! tomorrow is the day ~
> free candies everywheree wooo haha xD



woo!! im going shopping for costumes today though xD
wish me luck


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 30, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> woo!! im going shopping for costumes today though xD
> wish me luck



yayy!!! have fun and be safe now! <3


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

Another quick shout out to Jint for donating a choice of 1 quick doodle or 1 icon from Jint!! AHHHHH ;//v/; ALSOOO Welcome to Team Popsicle Jint!! Jint has officially become a member!! <3 You guys are all so sweet! Thank you so much once again for all your contribution! ;//v/; We now have a total of nine winners for the big giveaway!! Ahhhhhh ​




misspiggy95 said:


> Haiii ^_^
> I am excellent!
> Just decided to pop in before work tonight!
> I am actually doing really good! Keeping up my grades in school, decided to work out and lost most of the weight i have gained in the last few years (yay college), i lost like 14 pounds ^_^ only a few more to go before I'm back to my original weight!
> ...


AHHH THAT'S SO GREAT TO HEAR!!! ;//v/; Have a great day at work!! And omg that's great!! Congrats!!! Have fun on Halloween!!! And I've been wonderful oh boy! Hahaha XD We miss you too!!



naekoya said:


> hey guys! tomorrow is the day ~
> free candies everywheree wooo haha xD


YEEEEE Can't wait!! XD


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 30, 2015)

Woo! Yayy welcome to TP Jint and thank you for your contribution >w<)/ ~


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2015)

@koya of the nae-nae WHAT?! CANDY?!
Oh yeah Halloween


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 30, 2015)

Sparro said:


> @koya of the nae-nae WHAT?! CANDY?!
> Oh yeah Halloween



yeah I'm craving for some lollipop for sure haha!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 30, 2015)

Welcome to TP, Jint~


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 30, 2015)

omg yaaAAAAS JINT!!! <3


----------



## himeki (Oct 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHHH TOTOROOOO AHAHAH You are so cute!! <3 And I can see it! Thanks for the zoomed in photo! XD I'll be updating your Quest Roster shortly!
> 
> Omg all dem dolls HAHAHA JUST HOW MANY PEOPLE DO YOU HATE XD Jk jk ahaha!
> 
> ...



Ahhh I'm so sorry! Editing now c:


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Another quick shout out to Jint for donating a choice of 1 quick doodle or 1 icon from Jint!! AHHHHH ;//v/; ALSOOO Welcome to Team Popsicle Jint!! Jint has officially become a member!! <3 You guys are all so sweet! Thank you so much once again for all your contribution! ;//v/; We now have a total of nine winners for the big giveaway!! Ahhhhhh ​


Quoting huhuhuhuhu!~



MayorEvvie said:


> Ahhh I'm so sorry! Editing now c:


It's fine!! Thanks for editing! <333


----------



## himeki (Oct 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Quoting huhuhuhuhu!~
> 
> 
> It's fine!! Thanks for editing! <333



Oh yeah! If I'm not already entered, I'd like to c:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 30, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I have a feeling that candles are going to be the most expensive out of all of the spellectibles... they seem like the ones that people want the least, just like the yellow feather sold the least out of all of them and they are now worth way more than the blue feather.



yay because I got 12 candles x3

How is everyone in Team Popsicle doing tonight?!  Did everyone get their spellectables they wanted?


----------



## Hatori (Oct 30, 2015)

Yay, welcome to Team Popsicle, Jint!


----------



## himeki (Oct 30, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> yay because I got 12 candles x3
> 
> How is everyone in Team Popsicle doing tonight?!  Did everyone get their spellectables they wanted?



I wanted a full set, but stuff happened so


----------



## Albuns (Oct 30, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> yay because I got 12 candles x3
> 
> How is everyone in Team Popsicle doing tonight?!  Did everyone get their spellectables they wanted?



Doing pretty good. And yep, I got me a cuppycake! c:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I wanted a full set, but stuff happened so



Aye! o: Maybe you'll win one from the TP giveaway hopefully~



Alby-Kun said:


> Doing pretty good. And yep, I got me a cuppycake! c:



That's good!  And nice! c:
The full line-up of candles is so creepy.  Definitely going to keep them all as long as possible


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> yay because I got 12 candles x3
> 
> How is everyone in Team Popsicle doing tonight?!  Did everyone get their spellectables they wanted?



actually im missing the candle but oh well


----------



## himeki (Oct 30, 2015)

I want a layout of 2 candles with 3 voodoodolls in the centre, like some ritual.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 30, 2015)

//cries
 I have about legitimately close to 5 pounds of makeup work from school ; v ; 
I'm suspended //sob


----------



## Taj (Oct 30, 2015)

I just realized I only have 220tbt XD

I'm selling the 
 just make an offer, in 20 minutes I'll post this up in the marketplace. I really like it, but it's kinda awkward without the other houses UNLESS I make some kind of blue set


----------



## Hatori (Oct 30, 2015)

neester14 said:


> I just realized I only have 220tbt XD
> 
> I'm selling the View attachment 154717 just make an offer, in 20 minutes I'll post this up in the marketplace. I really like it, but it's kinda awkward without the other houses UNLESS I make some kind of blue set



650? x)


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2015)

THE WOODS IS OPEN OMG!


----------



## Taj (Oct 30, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> THE WOODS IS OPEN OMG!



heh?

- - - Post Merge - - -

never mind found it! And yes Donald Trump action time


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 30, 2015)

//reaches out to miharu as i drown in schoolwork 

My Spanish teacher aka Dora the Explorer gave me two assignment's I already turned in for her-- and expects me to do them again
 bUT EXCU ME DORA
GO FIND YO EXPLORA, GET BOOTS YO HOMEBOI, AND GET THAT MAP AND BACKPACK OUTTA HERE ; o ;


----------



## roseflower (Oct 30, 2015)

The woods are open again, but my signature looks weird when I post there, because of the darker background ;v;
I need signature help c;


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2015)

Zomfg my game tomorrow got cancelled because the field flooded
For once I'm happy it rained on Halloween


----------



## Locket (Oct 30, 2015)

I love how the Woods take people from like everyother beard


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

AHHHH my favorite villager is shown on the banner! <33 Luckyyy jslkfdjslfds and woo!! My first time in the woods! XD





MayorEvvie said:


> Oh yeah! If I'm not already entered, I'd like to c:


If you mean the big giveaway, then what type of entries would you like? c: There's two ways to enter, please let me know how many entries you are able to redeem and with which way! c:



Lucanosa said:


> yay because I got 12 candles x3
> 
> How is everyone in Team Popsicle doing tonight?!  Did everyone get their spellectables they wanted?


Omfg Lucanosa!!! LOL Congratssss XD

I'm doing great!!  How about you? XD Unfortunately I was only able to get 1 candle from the restock :') Hoping to get cupcakes tomorrow!!



queenstucky said:


> //reaches out to miharu as i drown in schoolwork
> 
> My Spanish teacher aka Dora the Explorer gave me two assignment's I already turned in for her-- and expects me to do them again
> bUT EXCU ME DORA
> GO FIND YO EXPLORA, GET BOOTS YO HOMEBOI, AND GET THAT MAP AND BACKPACK OUTTA HERE ; o ;


//grabs youuuu and saves youuu 

AWWW!!! LOOOL sjkdlfjlkdjsl why did she make you do them again???


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 31, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> xD It's afternoon here, and that sounds like fun!  I'm just practicing some Spanish right now
> And as far as what happened last night, you'll have to PM me if you want to know more :/
> 
> 
> ...



Oh XD . And all right.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nekomata said:


> Hello everybody! \(^0^)/
> 
> I am a new member of team popsicle and I'd just like to say hello.
> I'm very shy, so I thought being around so many kind people would help me open up a little more and come out of my shell. I'm looking forward to talking to you all. c:



Hello, welcome to Team Popsicle!  

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> AHHH SPECIAL THANKS TO SPARRO FOR HIS DONATION OF A PUMPKIN CUPCAKE COLLECTIBLE TO THE BIG GIVEAWAY!! JSFLKDSJLFSD We are now giving away a full set of the 'spell'ectibles for the BIG giveaway! <3 There will now be eight winners chosen for this delightful giveaway! ;D​



Oh yas more prizes woot woot ^_^ thanks for donating, Sparro!


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 31, 2015)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN TP!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

ems said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN TP!



DDD haha you too!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

someone asked for a lil 350 tbt scribble and told me to do a random style and i accidentally drew it way too detailed for a 350 sketch help



Spoiler: help me


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 31, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> DDD haha you too!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



just uh.. GET RID OF THE NOSE AND THEN IT WILL BE LESS DETAILED.


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

ems said:


> just uh.. GET RID OF THE NOSE AND THEN IT WILL BE LESS DETAILED.



PERFECT AND ILL GET RID OF THE RIGHT EYE WHILE IM AT IT !!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND WHO NEEDS A MOUTH!!!


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm gonna go back to sleep for a bit ;3


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

ems said:


> I'm gonna go back to sleep for a bit ;3



night  ^.^ !


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 31, 2015)

*gasp* aND THEN THERE WERE MORE PRIZES FOR THE GIVEAWAY

DGZHDHDJFJFKFKDGAGATQYRIGOGKCJDHATW


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> *gasp* aND THEN THERE WERE MORE PRIZES FOR THE GIVEAWAY
> 
> DGZHDHDJFJFKFKDGAGATQYRIGOGKCJDHATW



IKR *holds back the urge to donate another 500tbt*


----------



## Albuns (Oct 31, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> DDD haha you too!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Blargargath, how does someone "accidentally" draw something so amazing? You make it seem like it only took you half an hour or something! xD


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Blargargath, how does someone "accidentally" draw something so amazing? You make it seem like it only took you half an hour or something! xD



Omg thankyou ^.^
Haha usualy i do little scribles for people for around that price, but as i was experementing with shading i forgot how much i was suppost to do for that price 
And thats because it did take half an hour  (just the head, not the rest of the body) the finnished pic is in my shop  and omg you are too kind !!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Heading off to bed, night guys !


----------



## Miharu (Oct 31, 2015)

Night everyone! <3 I hope you guys have a wonderful Halloween night!


----------



## Jint (Oct 31, 2015)

./creeps in quietly
ahh heeyy helloo ( ･ω･)ﾉ 
​


----------



## Albuns (Oct 31, 2015)

Jint said:


> ./creeps in quietly
> ahh heeyy helloo ( ･ω･)ﾉ
> ​



/creeps up behind you
BOooOoOoOoo~! Hellu, how are you? ouo/


----------



## himeki (Oct 31, 2015)

ohoho
100 yen is about 50p today.
time to order some figma~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jint said:


> ./creeps in quietly
> ahh heeyy helloo ( ･ω･)ﾉ
> ​



Morning! C:


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 31, 2015)

Good morning again team pop ;3

Selling a pumpkin cake for 800 tbt to team pop members


----------



## Locket (Oct 31, 2015)

Happy
Halloween!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​Team Popsicle!​I woke up at 7:20 AM today ;^^


----------



## himeki (Oct 31, 2015)

ems said:


> Good morning again team pop ;3
> 
> Selling a pumpkin cake for 800 tbt to team pop members


*cries at lack of bells*


----------



## Araie (Oct 31, 2015)

Hey guys! Just came to say ​happy Halloween!


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 31, 2015)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN(again)


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 31, 2015)

Happy halloween everyone :') What's everyone's plans today?


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 31, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Happy halloween everyone :') What's everyone's plans today?



My family are going trick or treating and im just going to stay inside home alone eating all the sweets that im supposed to give out heh.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 31, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Happy halloween everyone :') What's everyone's plans today?



Just sitting at home and watching some gory animes. So far, Berserk seems like a pretty good choice.


----------



## aericell (Oct 31, 2015)

Good morning everyone


----------



## Albuns (Oct 31, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Good morning everyone



Morning, Joanne~ how are you? c:


----------



## aericell (Oct 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Morning, Joanne~ how are you? c:



great! hungry since i haven't eaten breakfast yet, which i shall do in a few minutes
how are you?


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 31, 2015)

ems said:


> My family are going trick or treating and im just going to stay inside home alone eating all the sweets that im supposed to give out heh.



Hahahah damn, savage. Sharing is caring, js  Haha but yeah I'd say you're pretty lucky,you get to hog in all the sweets don't you ;u; I just have a few chocolates lmao.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 31, 2015)

Bon L'Halloween!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 31, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> great! hungry since i haven't eaten breakfast yet, which i shall do in a few minutes
> how are you?



Ooh, what do you plan on making? Pretty good, found some kitkats in the back of the fridge so now I'm helping myself to them. ^^


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Just sitting at home and watching some gory animes. So far, Berserk seems like a pretty good choice.



Have you watched Tokyo Ghoul?? Oh my god I watched 2 episodes of it, courtesy of okaimii, and holy **** it's the creepiest and the most frightening anime I've ever watched.. or maybe I'm just a wuss ; __ ; but yeah it's really good, you should give it a shot  do you by any chance know Japanese?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm probably just gonna sit at home, work on my project and talk to friends all night while listening to music on my super smexy headphones haha. Jesus these puppies are amazing.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 31, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Have you watched Tokyo Ghoul?? Oh my god I watched 2 episodes of it, courtesy of okaimii, and holy **** it's the creepiest and the most frightening anime I've ever watched.. or maybe I'm just a wuss ; __ ; but yeah it's really good, you should give it a shot  do you by any chance know Japanese?



I've watched both seasons of Tokyo Ghoul already, I found Corpse Party more terrifying though(Then again, I did binge watch the series at night..). xD I only know a few words off the top of my head, I'm not fluent enough to make sentences sadly. ;v;


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 31, 2015)

Good morning Team Popsicle! c:

Happy Halloween!~

Also I'm selling a candle, so if anyone's interested offers would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 31, 2015)

Now 'C'est L'Halloween' is stuck in me head ;-;


----------



## aericell (Oct 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh, what do you plan on making? Pretty good, found some kitkats in the back of the fridge so now I'm helping myself to them. ^^



just.. cereal.. LOL
i think we have some ham sandwiches so i'll probably eat those
mmmmm kit katsss i want chocolate  we didn't buy any candy to give out so there's none i can eat


----------



## Hatori (Oct 31, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good morning Team Popsicle! c:
> 
> Happy Halloween!~
> 
> Also I'm selling a candle, so if anyone's interested offers would be greatly appreciated!



Hey, good morning! Happy Halloween to you, too!


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 31, 2015)

Happy Halloween!!!!!!! Hi guys!!!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 31, 2015)

Hey guys, I need some stuff typed out for my project. It's really basic stuff, really, but it's taking so much time to type it all out. I have the content all written down on paper, I just need to type it out. Would anyone like to help? I'll pay via tbt/collectibles


----------



## Hatori (Oct 31, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Hey guys, I need some stuff typed out for my project. It's really basic stuff, really, but it's taking so much time to type it all out. I have the content all written down on paper, I just need to type it out. Would anyone like to help? I'll pay via tbt/collectibles



Just needs to be typed out (like in a Word Document)? I can help, no need for payment either x)


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 31, 2015)

Good morning!

If anyone could pick me up a cupcake I could give them 150 tbt... I'm gonna be gone all day so I won't make it to the restocks rip. If you can just send it to me when you get it and I will sent the tbt!

gtg lolz


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 31, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Just needs to be typed out (like in a Word Document)? I can help, no need for payment either x)



Yes exactly! That'd be amazing, it's taking me so much time ;u; I'll pay regardless XD it's so nice of you :') 

How many pages do you have time to/can type? One page doesn't really have too much content, but still. I guess about 300-400 words?


----------



## Hatori (Oct 31, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Yes exactly! That'd be amazing, it's taking me so much time ;u; I'll pay regardless XD it's so nice of you :')
> 
> How many pages do you have time to/can type? One page doesn't really have too much content, but still. I guess about 300-400 words?



Alright! And no it's fine haha ^^

Well, I've got until 5 PM my time (it's almost 10 AM) before I leave, so I have plenty of time to do that ^^


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 31, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Hey, good morning! Happy Halloween to you, too!



aye!  what do you plan on doing today? 



DaCoSim said:


> Happy Halloween!!!!!!! Hi guys!!!



Hey!! Happy Halloween!!  So excited... sugar, scariness, candy, sugar  I can't wait!


----------



## Hatori (Oct 31, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> aye!  what do you plan on doing today?



Going to go to a Halloween party later today with some friends :] How about you?


----------



## cinny (Oct 31, 2015)

Hello!! Hope y'all have a great weekend and be safe. <3


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 31, 2015)

Morning, and Happy Halloween!


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 31, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> aye!  what do you plan on doing today?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!! Happy Halloween!!  So excited... sugar, scariness, candy, sugar  I can't wait!



For real!!! My little one is entering a costume contest in our neighborhood  he won 3rd place at the party's last night and my oldest won 2nd!!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 31, 2015)

I just posted a story in the Woods...
 You should check it out    
It's pretty meme-y


----------



## roseflower (Oct 31, 2015)

Happy Halloween Team Popsicle!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 31, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Happy Halloween Team Popsicle!



Same to you! Any plans for today?


----------



## roseflower (Oct 31, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Same to you! Any plans for today?



Thanks! Not really, I?m just staying at home and hide until the Halloween craze is over c;
And I submitted my guess for the candy jar, I?m not good at guessing though...


----------



## aericell (Oct 31, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Thanks! Not really, I?m just staying at home and hide until the Halloween craze is over c;
> And I submitted my guess for the candy jar, I?m not good at guessing though...



it was really hard to tell esp with those 2 jars.. my guess seems way off


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 31, 2015)

The Duff is an amazing film...


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 31, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Thanks! Not really, I?m just staying at home and hide until the Halloween craze is over c;
> And I submitted my guess for the candy jar, I?m not good at guessing though...



Haha that sounds fun too c: 
I honestly never participated in it Dx couldn't be arsed tbh.


----------



## roseflower (Oct 31, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> it was really hard to tell esp with those 2 jars.. my guess seems way off



Yeah, and my guesses for the other two jars were way off ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



ems said:


> The Duff is an amazing film...



Hi ems, how are you?


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 31, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Yeah, and my guesses for the other two jars were way off ;v;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Im good! how are you?


----------



## jiny (Oct 31, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> it was really hard to tell esp with those 2 jars.. my guess seems way off



yeah all my guesses are way off


----------



## roseflower (Oct 31, 2015)

ems said:


> Im good! how are you?



I?m fine, eating some candy now yay<3


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 31, 2015)

What are you guys going for in the restock? 

Im just going to go for le voodoo dolls, like 3 candles and some more cupcakes 


and also candies because why nawt?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 31, 2015)

ems said:


> What are you guys going for in the restock?
> 
> Im just going to go for le voodoo dolls, like 3 candles and some more cupcakes
> 
> ...



I'm just gonna watch to see how fast all the items go out of stock


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 31, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Going to go to a Halloween party later today with some friends :] How about you?



Gonna probably read a book until tonight, and then give out candy
and then eat tons of sugary food



ems said:


> What are you guys going for in the restock?
> 
> Im just going to go for le voodoo dolls, like 3 candles and some more cupcakes
> 
> ...



dolls and cupcakes because I have too many candles


----------



## roseflower (Oct 31, 2015)

ems said:


> What are you guys going for in the restock?
> 
> Im just going to go for le voodoo dolls, like 3 candles and some more cupcakes
> 
> ...


Gonna try for more cupcake, because it`s sooo cute<3

But I?m kinda low on TBT now again ;v;, would anyone buy a cake collectible from me, for maybe 300 TBT ? 
That?s the guide price c:


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 31, 2015)

Happy Halloween everyone!!
hope you guys have a fun & safe one c:


----------



## aericell (Oct 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Happy Halloween everyone!!
> hope you guys have a fun & safe one c:



Happy Halloween!
The same to you


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 31, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Happy Halloween!
> The same to you



Thank you >w<)/

any plans?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 31, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Gonna try for more cupcake, because it`s sooo cute<3
> 
> But I?m kinda low on TBT now again ;v;, would anyone buy a cake collectible from me, for maybe 300 TBT ?
> That?s the guide price c:



After the restock I might buy it from you if you're still selling! c:



naekoya said:


> Happy Halloween everyone!!
> hope you guys have a fun & safe one c:



happy Halloween to you too!


----------



## roseflower (Oct 31, 2015)

Happy Hallooween everyone!

Sparro just donated 4 TBT to me, that?s so sweet Sparro, thank you<3


----------



## Albuns (Oct 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Happy Halloween everyone!!
> hope you guys have a fun & safe one c:



Merry Malloween to you to~! xD


----------



## roseflower (Oct 31, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> After the restock I might buy it from you if you're still selling! c:
> 
> 
> 
> happy Halloween to you too!


Aww thank you<3


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

Morning everyone!
How has your guys day been ?


----------



## roseflower (Oct 31, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Morning everyone!
> How has your guys day been ?



Hi, it?s been a spooky day so far c; How are you?

@ everyone take a look at the restock disc thread, oh my c;


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 31, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> After the restock I might buy it from you if you're still selling! c:
> 
> 
> 
> happy Halloween to you too!





roseflower said:


> Happy Hallooween everyone!
> 
> Sparro just donated 4 TBT to me, that?s so sweet Sparro, thank you<3





Alby-Kun said:


> Merry Malloween to you to~! xD



huehuehue same to you guys as well owo <3



gravyplz said:


> Morning everyone!
> How has your guys day been ?


Morning there! lol 
going by not much happening atm hehe
how about you?


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi, it?s been a spooky day so far c; How are you?
> 
> @ everyone take a look at the restock disc thread, oh my c;



Hey rose! it's been good thanks  i just woke up ^.^
Halloween was yesterday for me so it's funny seeing everyone celebrating it now


----------



## aericell (Oct 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Thank you >w<)/
> 
> any plans?



just gonna stay home and do nothing, hbu?



gravyplz said:


> Morning everyone!
> How has your guys day been ?



heeey gravy! mine has been alright so far, how are you?


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Morning there! lol
> going by not much happening atm hehe
> how about you?



(im guessing) afternoon naekoya ^.^
i just woke up and am getting ready to do some requests for my art shop 
do you guys know what time the restock is?, as i'm going out later on today *.*


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 31, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> just gonna stay home and do nothing, hbu?



Haha, same! sadly ~ my bf is working till late tonight..
but he said he'll make up for it tomorrow or something pftt he better! xD


----------



## roseflower (Oct 31, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Hey rose! it's been good thanks  i just woke up ^.^
> Halloween was yesterday for me so it's funny seeing everyone celebrating it now



Good morning! Yeah timezones, it`s kinda funny isn?t it


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> heeey gravy! mine has been alright so far, how are you?



hey happiness ^.^ that's good! I just got out of bed lol, feeling quite tired


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 31, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> (im guessing) afternoon naekoya ^.^
> i just woke up and am getting ready to do some requests for my art shop
> do you guys know what time the restock is?, as i'm going out later on today *.*



aw nice!! I love seeing your artwork =w=
oh there's one happening in about 30min I believe owo

there's a time for the 2nd one as well here..
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?331830-Happy-Halloween!-Spell-ectibles-Bonanza!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Good morning! Yeah timezones, it`s kinda funny isn?t it



lol yea timezones, weird things  i'm the one always starting my day when everyone is ending there's =.=
but hey! someone's gotta keep this thread alive when no ones awake 

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> aw nice!! I love seeing you art work =w=
> oh there's one happening in about 30min I believe owo
> 
> there's a time for the 2nd one as well here..
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?331830-Happy-Halloween!-Spell-ectibles-Bonanza!



omg thankyou so much!
last restock i was lucky enough (being on the other side of the world with slow servers) to get a aincent candle!!!!!
i hope i can get a cupcake this time


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 31, 2015)

anyone need a yellow candy or a candle? trying to get a few tbt before the restock plz ; ;


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 31, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> lol yea timezones, weird things  i'm the one always starting my day when everyone is ending there's =.=
> but hey! someone's gotta keep this thread alive when no ones awake
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



haha you're very welcome!
yeah definitely ~
good luck to you and everyone else!! wooo c:


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> haha you're very welcome!
> yeah definitely ~
> good luck to you and everyone else!! wooo c:



good luck to you too!!! Goood luck everyone!!!!!!
I hope you all get the collectable you want!!!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 31, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> good luck to you too!!! Goood luck everyone!!!!!!
> I hope you all get the collectable you want!!!



yeah ~
crossing my fingers I'm able to get more of the Cupcake collectibles if anything >~<


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah ~
> crossing my fingers I'm able to get more of the Cupcake collectibles if anything >~<



last time i had 2 in my cart T.T but i didnt make it in time


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 31, 2015)

MORE CUPCAKES FOR MOI hehehe

- - - Post Merge - - -

I should do a big cupcake giveaway


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 31, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> last time i had 2 in my cart T.T but i didnt make it in time


ah I feel you on that as well T^T</3
maybe hopefully this round or the next for sure!!



ems said:


> MORE CUPCAKES FOR MOI hehehe



good luck ~ ^^


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 31, 2015)

hopefully my crappy internet will hold up

i only have enough fr one cupcake sobs


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

ems said:


> MORE CUPCAKES FOR MOI hehehe
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I should do a big cupcake giveaway



lol good luck!
i too hope i can get a cupcake 

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> hopefully my crappy internet will hold up
> 
> i only have enough fr one cupcake sobs



i feel your pain T.T bad internet

- - - Post Merge - - -



- - - Post Merge - - -

AAAAAHHHHH


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 31, 2015)

I GOT TWO CUPCAKES YAY

looooooool i was like the first person to buy i looked at the stock before i checked out and there were 150 of each


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

im happy i just got one


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 31, 2015)

whew.. thank you for fast internet T~T


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> ah I feel you on that as well T^T</3
> maybe hopefully this round or the next for sure!!
> 
> 
> ...



LUCK DUCK XC


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I GOT TWO CUPCAKES YAY
> 
> looooooool i was like the first person to buy i looked at the stock before i checked out and there were 150 of each



WOOO GO BAD INTERNETS!!!!!


----------



## Taj (Oct 31, 2015)

uhh, 5 cupcakes. Donald Trump says success


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> whew.. thank you for fast internet T~T



i sat there for about 5 minutes waiting to pay, i saw them in checkout but it was just taking forever to load


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 31, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> LUCK DUCK XC



sorry ; ~;


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

neester14 said:


> uhh, 5 cupcakes. Donald Trump says success



woa! nice

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg did miharu miss the restock :0


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 31, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> i sat there for about 5 minutes waiting to pay, i saw them in checkout but it was just taking forever to load



yeah! that's the ultimate lag spike right there @~@


----------



## Taj (Oct 31, 2015)

hm if I could switch out my swirl and candle for a doll and other candle respectively... this just might work


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

but hey, i got a full set!


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 31, 2015)

meh, i didnt do that good but hey, i cant win every time ;3


----------



## Taj (Oct 31, 2015)

Welp I'm poor so I need to get rid of a collectible argh. And the only one I'm willing to part with is the september birthstone or one of the candles XD


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

ems said:


> meh, i didnt do that good but hey, i cant win every time ;3



how much did you get?


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 31, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> how much did you get?



whats on the top of my sidebar ;3
well, the 3 after the pear anyways ;3


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 31, 2015)

Lol! I totally missed that restock. Oh well. I only have enough for 1 thing anyways. Just finished watching Annabelle.


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

Hey guys i'm thinking of opening my old shop up for one slot for around 600 tbt, as i need the tbt 
the slot would be for one of my clean colors (like the one in my banner).

just saying it here in case anyone wants one before i post it, but i doubt anyone would as your all probably saving for the next restock 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ems said:


> whats on the top of my sidebar ;3
> well, the 3 after the pear anyways ;3



oh dam, no cupcakes, at least you have the other 15 
and you could probably sell both your dolls and buy another one!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 31, 2015)

Yay, I missed another opportunity to get the voodoo doll. -_-


----------



## Locket (Oct 31, 2015)

Ugh'

I have no tbtb for the voodoo doll


----------



## Taj (Oct 31, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Hey guys i'm thinking of opening my old shop up for one slot for around 600 tbt, as i need the tbt
> the slot would be for one of my clean colors (like the one in my banner).
> 
> just saying it here in case anyone wants one before i post it, but i doubt anyone would as your all probably saving for the next restock
> ...



maybe because I got 5 lol

kinda upset about the voodoo doll but you win some, you lose some


----------



## roseflower (Oct 31, 2015)

Got nothing this time ;v; the shop froze while "switching shop" and it lagged, the cupcakes were sold out then after it loaded, I saw the candle wasn?t sold out, but I didn`t buy because need to save what I have for cupcakes<3  Trying again next restock, yeah it was only 150 each restocked, so that`s why it was sold out so fast c;

Congrats to everyone who got something!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

neester14 said:


> maybe because I got 5 lol
> 
> kinda upset about the voodoo doll but you win some, you lose some



lol you could sell your cupcake and get 2 voodoo dolls


----------



## Locket (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm so jealous 

*wishes that the basement gave you bells*


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 31, 2015)

No worries!! 
there's is ONE more restock later tonight c:
hopefully everyone can make it to that one ~


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Got nothing this time ;v; the shop froze while "switching shop" and it lagged, the cupcakes were sold out then after it loaded, I saw the candle wasn?t sold out, but I didn`t buy because need to save what I have for cupcakes<3  Trying again next restock, yeah it was only 150 each restocked, so that`s why it was sold out so fast c;
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got something!



awww i feel your pain, last time i waited 2 hours to get a cupcake and it lagged out on me and i only got a candle (still something!!)
but there's always next time, lets just hope people spent all there tbt this time and can't afford a cupcake >


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> No worries!!
> there's is ONE more restock later tonight c:
> hopefully everyone can make it to that one ~


unless i get up at 2am and sneak onto the pc i won't ;-;


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 31, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I'm so jealous
> 
> *wishes that the basement gave you bells*



I wish it did, too.

Why must the best part of the forums not give you any TBT ;-;

Anyway I'm screaming because somebody just gave me a voodoo doll ;u;

tHE PEOPLE OF TBT ARE TOO KIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIND


----------



## Locket (Oct 31, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> I wish it did, too.
> 
> Why must the best part of the forums not give you any TBT ;-;
> 
> ...



I know! I got a voodoo doll from ems


THANK YOU EMS!!!!!!


----------



## roseflower (Oct 31, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I know! I got a voodoo doll from ems
> 
> 
> THANK YOU EMS!!!!!!



That`s so nice


----------



## aericell (Oct 31, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I'm so jealous
> 
> *wishes that the basement gave you bells*



i'd be so rich lmao


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

ems said:


> unless i get up at 2am and sneak onto the pc i won't ;-;



omg yes maybe this timezone will work in my favour  it will be around 3p.m here when the next restock happens

omg i might be out by then


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 31, 2015)

I've offically started to hoard spellectables... I have 21 total X'D


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

I WILL BE OUT THEN ;_;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> I've offically started to hoard spellectables... I have 21 total X'D



i have 4 lol


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 31, 2015)

ems said:


> unless i get up at 2am and sneak onto the pc i won't ;-;



oh that late for you huh D;
darn ~


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 31, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I've offically started to hoard spellectables... I have 21 total X'D



Lucky you! XD I had 1, and gave it to the giveaway


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

wait no i will be just about to go out


----------



## Locket (Oct 31, 2015)

I changed my username!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 31, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I changed my username!



NOOOOOOOOO
BUT Aithycou WAS BEST USERNAME ;-;


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 31, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> wait no i will be just about to go out


oh yay! that's great c:
hehe 



Bunny Bento said:


> I changed my username!


aww cute name!!!


----------



## Locket (Oct 31, 2015)

Sparro said:


> NOOOOOOOOO
> BUT Aithycou WAS BEST USERNAME ;-;



lol XD

I'm gonna see if I like this or not. If I don't there is a button I accidently discovered last week


----------



## himeki (Oct 31, 2015)

Does anyone here like KagePro?


----------



## Locket (Oct 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh yay! that's great c:
> hehe
> 
> 
> aww cute name!!!



Based on a tumblr theme I have 

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Does anyone here like KagePro?



Hmm.. I
ve never heard of it


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 31, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Based on a tumblr theme I have



oh I see ~ 
yeah my tumblr is pretty plain and simple and very PINK 
haha xD


----------



## jiny (Oct 31, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I changed my username!



Noooooo I had JUST gotten used to Aithycou


----------



## Locket (Oct 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh I see ~
> yeah my tumblr is pretty plain and simple and very PINK
> haha xD



Mine is a WIP

http://xynnarsummer.tumblr.com/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> Noooooo I had JUST gotten used to Aithycou



heu heu heu

But just as I said if i dont like it, I can press the button I accidently discovered last week


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 31, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Mine is a WIP
> 
> http://xynnarsummer.tumblr.com/
> 
> ...



aw cute animals <3 yeah I've seen that layout before ^^


----------



## Locket (Oct 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> aw cute animals <3 yeah I've seen that layout before ^^



I don't know html, so I can hardly edit it XD


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 31, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I don't know html, so I can hardly edit it XD



Oh I see
yeah I'm more use to editing with html than bbcode x3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 31, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> heu heu heu
> 
> But just as I said if i dont like it, I can press the button I accidently discovered last week



lol is it the one that deactivates/discards the username change?


----------



## Locket (Oct 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Oh I see
> yeah I'm more use to editing with html than bbcode x3



i am like a pro at bb code

[spoiler] See? [/spoiler]

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> lol is it the one that deactivates/discards the username change?



No, it's in settings


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 31, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> i am like a pro at bb code
> 
> [spoiler] See? [/spoiler]
> 
> ...



Haha! too pro for me cx


----------



## roseflower (Oct 31, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> lol is it the one that deactivates/discards the username change?



Is it really possible to revert the username change?


----------



## Locket (Oct 31, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Is it really possible to revert the username change?



Yeah. My mouse pad did it once

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> Haha! too pro for me cx



 Use something called [noparse][/noparse]

T+Thats how I didn;t do the spoiler


----------



## roseflower (Oct 31, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Yeah. My mouse pad did it once



Wow, but if you revert back, can you then switch again to the new name yet again, if you know? (I?m curious haha c


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 31, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Yeah. My mouse pad did it once
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



yeah ~ so many codes >w<
but I'm so lazy to remember it all sometimes lol


----------



## Locket (Oct 31, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Wow, but if you revert back, can you then switch again to the new name yet again, if you know? (I?m curious haha c



No, you have to get an admin to do it

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> yeah ~ so many codes >w<
> but I'm so lazy to remember it all sometimes lol



[noparse] is pretty important for helping someone with BB code


----------



## roseflower (Oct 31, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> No, you have to get an admin to do it



Aah thank you, nice to know Though I have no intention to change my username c:


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 31, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Aah thank you, nice to know Though I have no intention to change my username c:



Me neither  I luv my username!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 31, 2015)

Sparro is best username


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 31, 2015)

Speaking of usernames, if you guys got to change your username, what would you change it to? c:


----------



## Locket (Oct 31, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Speaking of usernames, if you guys got to change your username, what would you change it to? c:



What I changed it to XD


I had an extra one in my inventory


----------



## aericell (Oct 31, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Speaking of usernames, if you guys got to change your username, what would you change it to? c:



HappinessDelight


----------



## Albuns (Oct 31, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Speaking of usernames, if you guys got to change your username, what would you change it to? c:



Most likely something starting with 'A', I dunno. xD


----------



## Locket (Oct 31, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> HappinessDelight



You could do Happiness Delight


----------



## aericell (Oct 31, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> You could do Happiness Delight



ah yeah or that


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 31, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> What I changed it to XD



Ah you just changed usernames c: it's pretty unique haha.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 31, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Speaking of usernames, if you guys got to change your username, what would you change it to? c:



'The Dark One' or 'Water'
lol weird ik


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 31, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> ah yeah or that



They should like make grammatical corrections in usernames free, like a feature that can be used once a year or something. Burning 1.2k bells just for that doesn't sound too pleasant.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> 'The Dark One' or 'Water'
> lol weird ik



Duuuude I'm sure the latter would be taken lol. They're pretty unique though c:


----------



## Locket (Oct 31, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Ah you just changed usernames c: it's pretty unique haha.



I wanted Bento, but it was taken. I should have done B e n t o


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 31, 2015)

Aerate said:


> They should like make grammatical corrections in usernames free, like a feature that can be used once a year or something. Burning 1.2k bells just for that doesn't sound too pleasant.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



they need to just limit changing them to once a year or every few months, and remove the having to pay part imo

and ty!  I tried to name my town Lacunosa after the town in Pokemon, but I spaced it and named it Lucanosa instead and it just stuck, so it became my username here

I probably won't change it unless I become uber rich on here though


----------



## Jint (Oct 31, 2015)

//crawls in
was out the entire day so pardon me ahahaa


Alby-Kun said:


> /creeps up behind you
> BOooOoOoOoo~! Hellu, how are you? ouo/



I'm fine thanks!! a bit tired now tho, haha :")



MayorEvvie said:


> Morning! C:



ayyeee ;D
​


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

Jint said:


> //crawls in
> was out the entire day so pardon me ahahaa
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome back ^.^ oh no did you miss the restock ? :O


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 31, 2015)

hello everyone, how are you all today? ^^


----------



## duckvely (Oct 31, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> hello everyone, how are you all today? ^^



good ^^ how are youu


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 31, 2015)

Helloooooo everyone!

How are you?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sleepi said:


> hello everyone, how are you all today? ^^



yOU NINJA'D ME

I WAS GOING TO ASK THAT XD

Anyway, I'm fine. Haven't done anything special for Halloween... as usual. But my sisters have been trick-or-treating.

How are you?


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> hello everyone, how are you all today? ^^



Hey sleepi! Im doing good thanks, i managed to get a cupcake it the restock (~^.^)~


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 31, 2015)

@duckyluv i'm great, thank you c: 

@superstar2361 haha  same here ^^ i just sit around at home and wait for the trick or treaters (even though there weren't any which is strange). I'm good, thanks! c:

@gravyplz that's great (both things c: ) congrats on the cupcake!  I missed it unfortunately, but oh well ^^

oh and also happy halloween everyone! ^^


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 31, 2015)

*gasps* THE ENTIRE FORUM HAS DISAPPEARED INTO THE WOODS

...Well, it hasn't 'disappeared' but you get the idea.


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 31, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> *gasps* THE ENTIRE FORUM HAS DISAPPEARED INTO THE WOODS
> 
> ...Well, it hasn't 'disappeared' but you get the idea.



yeah haha. I thought TBT broke or something hahaha


----------



## jiny (Oct 31, 2015)

i don't even get to trick-or-treat thanks to my mom getting mad for some stupid reason, then she returned my costume


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 31, 2015)

Evening my little ghouls of night!! >;D


----------



## Miharu (Oct 31, 2015)

I'M HOMMEEE FROM WORKK WOOOO!~ And omg I'm loving this Halloween layout on TBT! XD I'll be reading all the posts I've missed so I'll be replying late!  HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!! <33


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 31, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'M HOMMEEE FROM WORKK WOOOO!~ And omg I'm loving this Halloween layout on TBT! XD I'll be reading all the posts I've missed so I'll be replying late!  HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!! <33



AHH ~ BAEEE <3 welcome back!!!
haha Happy Halloween to you as well ~
me too I'm actually liking this dark layout for a change o w o


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'M HOMMEEE FROM WORKK WOOOO!~ And omg I'm loving this Halloween layout on TBT! XD I'll be reading all the posts I've missed so I'll be replying late!  HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!! <33


WOOOO
welcome back!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 31, 2015)

HEY GUYS IM ON MOBILE IM BASICALLY CRYING

AND GRAVY---
;^)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 31, 2015)

I need 2 bells to put up my Halloween costume XD it's nothing to good


----------



## Miharu (Oct 31, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> woa! nice
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> omg did miharu miss the restock :0


Nope!!  Thanks to naekoya for texting me, I knew when it happened and saw the post!~ So I was able to take my lunch break at work during the time it happened and managed to snatch some! Many got candles, but better than nothing! XD



naekoya said:


> AHH ~ BAEEE <3 welcome back!!!
> haha Happy Halloween to you as well ~
> me too I'm actually liking this dark layout for a change o w o


AHH BAEEE THANK YOUUU <3333
AND YESSS!! Too bad it ends after Halloween I think :'D Hahaha How are you doing today? <33



gravyplz said:


> WOOOO
> welcome back!!


THANKSSS XD I'm so glad to be back!! Hahaha XD What are you up to? ;D



queenstucky said:


> HEY GUYS IM ON MOBILE IM BASICALLY CRYING
> 
> AND GRAVY---
> ;^)


HIII!! AND AWWW Why?? D;



Sparro said:


> I need 2 bells to put up my Halloween costume XD it's nothing to good


OHH What kind of costume is it? XD


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

queenstucky said:


> HEY GUYS IM ON MOBILE IM BASICALLY CRYING
> 
> AND GRAVY---
> ;^)



Omg bb dont cri 

; ^ 0

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Nope!!  Thanks to naekoya for texting me, I knew when it happened and saw the post!~ So I was able to take my lunch break at work during the time it happened and managed to snatch some! Many got candles, but better than nothing! XD
> 
> 
> THANKSSS XD I'm so glad to be back!! Hahaha XD What are you up to? ;D


OMG THATS GREAT!
I was worried you missed it lol, i was so lucky and got a full set ^.^
Im good thanks, just chillin in bed, listening to random guided relaxation videos i just discovered that weirdly work  , speaking of work, how was your day ?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 31, 2015)

@Meehereu I'm a casually dressed dead person XD out of ideas


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

* sorry i didnt mean to sound like i was gloating about the collecables  im just supprised i managed to get them


----------



## Miharu (Oct 31, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> OMG THATS GREAT!
> I was worried you missed it lol, i was so lucky and got a full set ^.^
> Im good thanks, just chillin in bed, listening to random guided relaxation videos i just discovered that weirdly work  , speaking of work, how was your day ?


YEAHH!! Ahh thanks for worrying!! Hahaha XD AND WOOO!! That's great!! I'm so happy for you ahh!!! ;//v/; I'm hoping to get more cupcakes in this last restock!! 

OHH NICEE XD And work was actually pretty nice today! For once ahahaha XD 



Sparro said:


> @Meehereu I'm a casually dressed dead person XD out of ideas


OHHHH AHAH XD Do you have a lot of bloodddd? XD



gravyplz said:


> * sorry i didnt mean to sound like i was gloating about the collecables  im just supprised i managed to get them


NOO you don't need to apologize at all!! We all get very happy when we can get something from restocks!! :'D Restocks is WAR LOL it's literally a warzone omg :'D


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 31, 2015)

Imma use comic sans MS XD

@Miharu not really...


----------



## Miharu (Oct 31, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Imma use comic sans MS XD
> 
> @Miharu not really...



USE KETCHUP! XD Hahahhaa XD Or red paint if you want to XD


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 31, 2015)

RIGHT, I THINK IT'S TIME NOW.

@Miharu, I would like to trade in 500 pps for five entries into the Epic TP Giveaway of Epicness!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YEAHH!! Ahh thanks for worrying!! Hahaha XD AND WOOO!! That's great!! I'm so happy for you ahh!!! ;//v/; I'm hoping to get more cupcakes in this last restock!!
> 
> OHH NICEE XD And work was actually pretty nice today! For once ahahaha XD
> 
> ...



Yess another restock soon ^.^ i already have a full set, so i might leave it  
Good luck getting cupcakes!!! I have no idea how i managed to get one *.*

And thats great about work!! Getting paid for something you enjoy (sorta) seems fun!

OMG a warzone alright, full of collectable hoarders and lag spikes (no offence to tp collectable hoarders  )


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 31, 2015)

Mihiharu, I would like to redeem 300 PP's for 3 entries!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 31, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Yess another restock soon ^.^ i already have a full set, so i might leave it
> Good luck getting cupcakes!!! I have no idea how i managed to get one *.*
> 
> And thats great about work!! Getting paid for something you enjoy (sorta) seems fun!
> ...



haha definitely felt the pain when the site lagged us all xD


----------



## Taj (Oct 31, 2015)

My new sig is god tier






On Halloween, Donald Trump crawls out from the rock he lives under only to visit his girlfriend... Hillary Clinton! That is a truly frightening story


----------



## Miharu (Oct 31, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> RIGHT, I THINK IT'S TIME NOW.
> 
> @Miharu, I would like to trade in 500 pps for five entries into the Epic TP Giveaway of Epicness!


WOOO!~ Your Quest Roster has been updated and your name is now on the entry list 5 times!  



gravyplz said:


> Yess another restock soon ^.^ i already have a full set, so i might leave it
> Good luck getting cupcakes!!! I have no idea how i managed to get one *.*
> 
> And thats great about work!! Getting paid for something you enjoy (sorta) seems fun!
> ...


AHH thank youu!! ;//v/; I can't wait for it!! Hahaha XD

YESSS~ It is hahaha! XD

It really is a war zone :'D I just mainly hate the lag omg and when I can't get something from the restock :') Hahahaha XD 



Sparro said:


> Mihiharu, I would like to redeem 300 PP's for 3 entries!


Of course!  Your Quest Roster has been updated~ c: You now have more entries huhuhu XD


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> haha definitely felt the pain when the site lagged us all xD



Ahhh i know right, i just sat there with everything on checkout thinking i was too late ;_;
, if the universe thinks it can cheat me out of a pumpkin cupcake with cheap tactics like lag spikes, it can think again!!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 31, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Ahhh i know right, i just sat there with everything on checkout thinking i was too late ;_;
> , if the universe thinks it can cheat me out of a pumpkin cupcake with cheap tactics like lag spikes, it can think again!!



yeaa! that's the spirit! >;D
have to beat the odds somehow lol


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHH thank youu!! ;//v/; I can't wait for it!! Hahaha XD
> 
> YESSS~ It is hahaha! XD
> 
> It really is a war zone :'D I just mainly hate the lag omg and when I can't get something from the restock :') Hahahaha XD


Yea its gonna be exciting ^.^
Yea the lag is crazy o.o sometimes a 5 minute wait for the page to load
And dont worry, people might be too poor to afford more collectables(me) so you'll have a better chance of getting thoughs cupcakes


----------



## Taj (Oct 31, 2015)

Would anyone buy a fresh sparkly sapphire? XD
Uh please


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeaa! that's the spirit! >;D
> have to beat the odds somehow lol



Yea!!, let nothing stand between someone and their collectable (even if its uncontrollable lag )


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 31, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Yea!!, let nothing stand between someone and their collectable (even if its uncontrollable lag )



definitely ~ 
are you planning on getting any more for this restock then?


----------



## Taj (Oct 31, 2015)

Who's ready for restock???!!!

#hype #restock #rage #lagspike #victory #therageisreal #emotions #crying #cryingofjoy #nofilter


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> definitely ~
> are you planning on getting any more for this restock then?



Na, im happy with what i have  plus i only have enough for one cupcake @.@ lol ill give this one a miss

- - - Post Merge - - -

Im gonna go have a quick nap guys, see you after the restock ^.^


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 31, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Na, im happy with what i have  plus i only have enough for one cupcake @.@ lol ill give this one a miss
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Im gonna go have a quick nap guys, see you after the restock ^.^



aw ok! hope you have a good one ~
see you c:


----------



## Jint (Oct 31, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Welcome back ^.^ oh no did you miss the restock ? :O



I definitely did haha 8")
but then again I went on a very scenic walk with my friends and had hotpot for dinner!! so that's not too bad of a price to pay I guess xD;​


----------



## Taj (Oct 31, 2015)

jeez louise I'm about to blow all my tbt. If I had 3 more tbt I could afford a doll and cupcake XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

The only thing I'll sell would be the september birthstone for 200

- - - Post Merge - - -

2 voodoo dolls swig

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, I bought 3. Now to sell or give it away...


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

Jint said:


> I definitely did haha 8")
> but then again I went on a very scenic walk with my friends and had hotpot for dinner!! so that's not too bad of a price to pay I guess xD;​


aww that sucks, did you want one of my cupcakes or candles? i have more than one of each 
oh that sounds lovely! and omg that sounds yum!! haha yea i'd rather spend a good day with friends, than a day slaving over collectables

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> aw ok! hope you have a good one ~
> see you c:



so i woke up from my nap 2 minutes before restock :0 and managed to get a cupcake!!!! ^.^


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 31, 2015)

Jint said:


> I definitely did haha 8")
> but then again I went on a very scenic walk with my friends and had hotpot for dinner!! so that's not too bad of a price to pay I guess xD;​



welcome back Jint ~ !!
aww that sounds soo nice actually ;w;
glad that you were out & able to spend some time for Halloween hehe


----------



## Taj (Oct 31, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> aww that sucks, did you want one of my cupcakes or candles? i have more than one of each
> oh that sounds lovely! and omg that sounds yum!! haha yea i'd rather spend a good day with friends, than a day slaving over collectables
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



sweet! Literally


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 31, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> aww that sucks, did you want one of my cupcakes or candles? i have more than one of each
> oh that sounds lovely! and omg that sounds yum!! haha yea i'd rather spend a good day with friends, than a day slaving over collectables
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



omg!! I'm happy for you!! yayy -high5- good job ;D
told you we got this! hahah


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> omg!! I'm happy for you!! yayy -high5- good job ;D
> told you we got this! hahah



-High5- yess, bad internets win yet again, nice try universe 
Did you manage to snatch anything?


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 31, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> -High5- yess, bad internets win yet again, nice try universe
> Did you manage to snatch anything?



yepp! just few more cupcakes and 2 more dolls.. I am satisfied with just that haha


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yepp! just few more cupcakes and 2 more dolls.. I am satisfied with just that haha



Omg thats great!!!
Maybe the lag worked in our favour ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -



neester14 said:


> sweet! Literally


You got it!


----------



## Locket (Oct 31, 2015)

Whew! Got back from trick or treating for like 2 hours XD

My legs and feet really hurt, but I got a lot of candy


ALSO THE WOODS THEME IS EVERYWHERE (best theme EVER)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Still not used to being Bunny Bento XD


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 31, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Omg thats great!!!
> Maybe the lag worked in our favour ^.^



definitely we were the lucky ones tonight! haha


----------



## Locket (Oct 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> definitely we were the lucky ones tonight! haha



The dolls are too cute!

(your still too cute tho)


----------



## Taj (Oct 31, 2015)

Man my lineup looks messed up: time to shift stuff around!


----------



## roseflower (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi there Happy Halloween!
Yay I got me some cupcakes from the restock, now I?m selling a voodoo doll c;


----------



## Locket (Oct 31, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Man my lineup looks messed up: time to shift stuff around!



Need help with the dolls?

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> Hi there Happy Halloween!
> Yay I got me some cupcakes from the restock, now I?m selling a voodoo doll c;



How much? Want candy?


----------



## Taj (Oct 31, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Need help with the dolls?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



hm, I need to trade my doll and candle for the ones from the very first restock


----------



## Locket (Oct 31, 2015)

neester14 said:


> hm, I need to trade my doll and candle for the ones from the very first restock



mine is from yesterday @ 4:00 PM


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 31, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> The dolls are too cute!
> 
> (your still too cute tho)



hey there bunny! wb <3
ahah aww thank you so much ; u; hehe


----------



## Taj (Oct 31, 2015)

OK so I need a candle and doll from october 29th

and i'll trade the same collectible but with a different date in return


----------



## Locket (Oct 31, 2015)

neester14 said:


> OK so I need a candle and doll from october 29th
> 
> and i'll trade the same collectible but with a different date in return



My voodoo doll would go inbetween your candle and voodoo doll


----------



## jiny (Oct 31, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Whew! Got back from trick or treating for like 2 hours XD
> 
> My legs and feet really hurt, but I got a lot of candy
> 
> ...



I went trick-or-treating in a tight costume on a SUPER cold day, with no tights underneath, and got like 10 pieces of candy. My neighborhood is BORING


----------



## Locket (Oct 31, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I went trick-or-treating in a tight costume on a SUPER cold day, with no tights underneath, and got like 10 pieces of candy. My neighborhood is BORING



It wasn't that cold.


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 31, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I went trick-or-treating in a tight costume on a SUPER cold day, with no tights underneath, and got like 10 pieces of candy. My neighborhood is BORING



aww least you got to go out for abit
I was stuck at home ;w;
BUT!! My bf did brought home candies for meeee <3 
that's a plus ;D


----------



## Taj (Oct 31, 2015)

naekoya said:


> aww least you got to go out for abit
> I was stuck at home ;w;
> BUT!! My bf did brought home candies for meeee <3
> that's a plus ;D



*huff huff* well MY gf is mailing candy across the world as we speak! XD

OK, so I have a popsicle and 660pps. so 8 entries?


----------



## Locket (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm not playing with my villagers anymore XD


Dey try to take my king tut mask away


----------



## Miharu (Oct 31, 2015)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!! <3 I hope you guys had a wonderful night and I hope you guys were able to get what you wanted from the restock! XD





roseflower said:


> Hi there Happy Halloween!
> Yay I got me some cupcakes from the restock, now I?m selling a voodoo doll c;


AHH CONGRATS!! So happy for you! 



neester14 said:


> *huff huff* well MY gf is mailing candy across the world as we speak! XD
> 
> OK, so I have a popsicle and 660pps. so 8 entries?


AHH sorry neester :'D You can't enter the big giveaway because you weren't in the rosters before the big giveaway was announced ; v; (That was one of the other reason why I pmed you about whether or not you wanted to be in the rosters, before I announced the big giveaway, and you politely declined ; v;


----------



## Locket (Oct 31, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!! <3 I hope you guys had a wonderful night and I hope you guys were able to get what you wanted from the restock! XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you change Aithycou to Bunny Bento?

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG I"M SO CLOSE TO 5 K POSTS!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 31, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Can you change Aithycou to Bunny Bento?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OMG I"M SO CLOSE TO 5 K POSTS!



Already done!  I love your new username! cx


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!! <3 I hope you guys had a wonderful night and I hope you guys were able to get what you wanted from the restock! XD


hey miharu ^.^ i managed to get another cupcake!!!! i feel so lucky ^.^, how did you do?


----------



## roseflower (Oct 31, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!! <3 I hope you guys had a wonderful night and I hope you guys were able to get what you wanted from the restock! XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Miharu<3 Thanks, I?m happy for you too c:

I?m trying to sell a voodoo doll, to help me afford the November birthstone! ( since I spent my TBT for the cupcakes haha XD )


----------



## Locket (Oct 31, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Already done!  I love your new username! cx



Thank you! I want my 5 kth post on this thread


----------



## roseflower (Oct 31, 2015)

My selling thread is on page 2 , because the board moves so fast ;v;


----------



## Locket (Oct 31, 2015)

roseflower said:


> My selling thread is on page 2 , because the board moves so fast ;v;



halloween collectables XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Help me with having my 5 k th post on this thread

- - - Post Merge - - -

Help me with having my 5 k th post on this thread


----------



## Miharu (Oct 31, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> hey miharu ^.^ i managed to get another cupcake!!!! i feel so lucky ^.^, how did you do?


AHH THAT'S GREAT!!! Congrats!!! <333 I did great as well!! I'm happy with this restock <33



roseflower said:


> Hi Miharu<3 Thanks, I?m happy for you too c:
> 
> I?m trying to sell a voodoo doll, to help me afford the November birthstone! ( since I spent my TBT for the cupcakes haha XD )


Ahh thank youu <3

And ohh!!! Good luck!!! <333



roseflower said:


> My selling thread is on page 2 , because the board moves so fast ;v;


It really does!! Omg ; v; Everyone's trying to sell their new collectibles XD


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHH THAT'S GREAT!!! Congrats!!! <333 I did great as well!! I'm happy with this restock <33
> 
> 
> Ahh thank youu <3
> ...



If I win SOTW can I have a doll instead of tbtb?

I octo posted in a thread because of the lag XD it gave me a database error tho


----------



## roseflower (Nov 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHH THAT'S GREAT!!! Congrats!!! <333 I did great as well!! I'm happy with this restock <33
> 
> 
> Ahh thank youu <3
> ...



Good luck to you too! <3 Maybe tomorrow is better for selling because today is Halloween haha XD


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Good luck to you too! <3 Maybe tomorrow is better for selling because today is Halloween haha XD



I tried to smuggle your voodoo doll. I dont think it worked


----------



## Miharu (Nov 1, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> If I win SOTW can I have a doll instead of tbtb?
> 
> I octo posted in a thread because of the lag XD it gave me a database error tho


Nope >__< Sorry! Prizes are only tbt for SOTW c: I want to keep it that way since WonderK always had it that way XD



roseflower said:


> Good luck to you too! <3 Maybe tomorrow is better for selling because today is Halloween haha XD


Thank you!! <33 And yeah!! XD Everyone is probably out for halloween right now ahahah


----------



## roseflower (Nov 1, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I tried to smuggle your voodoo doll. I dont think it worked



Ahaha what did you try, you`re really funny XD I?m so laughing


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Nope >__< Sorry! Prizes are only tbt for SOTW c: I want to keep it that way since WonderK always had it that way XD



Ok  probably wont win though 


















































































































*5,000th POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* OMG its my fave number 8 too!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 1, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Ok  probably wont win though
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CONGRATS!!!! XD


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2015)

I cant host a giveaway though


----------



## Miharu (Nov 1, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I cant host a giveaway though



Hahaha you don't need to host a giveaway xD What makes you think that? XD


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 1, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I cant host a giveaway though



Congrats on 5k!


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha you don't need to host a giveaway xD What makes you think that? XD



It's just be nice (not giving my 2014 candy or my voodoo doll)


----------



## roseflower (Nov 1, 2015)

Congrats on 5k posts Bunny Bento


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

woah roseflower loving your lineup!


----------



## roseflower (Nov 1, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> woah roseflower loving your lineup!



Thank you Your voodoo lineup is great too!!!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 1, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> It's just be nice (not giving my 2014 candy or my voodoo doll)


D'aww that's a nice thought! c:



roseflower said:


> Congrats on 5k posts Bunny Bento


Omggg I agree with happiness!!! XD Your line up is amazing ahhh!!!


----------



## roseflower (Nov 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> D'aww that's a nice thought! c:
> 
> 
> Omggg I agree with happiness!!! XD Your line up is amazing ahhh!!!



Thank you Miharu ahaha XD


----------



## Miharu (Nov 1, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Thank you Miharu ahaha XD



No problem!! Hahah XD I finally decided what line up I want XD


----------



## roseflower (Nov 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> No problem!! Hahah XD I finally decided what line up I want XD



Aww it`s so pretty<3


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2015)

My cat wasn't giving me my bra


----------



## roseflower (Nov 1, 2015)

And the light orange background of the house collectibles goes well with the colours of the pumpkin cupcakes c:


----------



## Miharu (Nov 1, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Aww it`s so pretty<3


Thank youu <33 I got the idea from yours ;D Colorfulness hahah XD Also houses + cupcakes = perfect ;D 



Bunny Bento said:


> My cat wasn't giving me my bra


Omg how did your cat get it in the first place? XD Were you just leaving it out?


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Thank youu <33 I got the idea from yours ;D Colorfulness hahah XD Also houses + cupcakes = perfect ;D
> 
> 
> Omg how did your cat get it in the first place? XD Were you just leaving it out?



I dropped it on him on accident then he started clawing it and eating it


----------



## Miharu (Nov 1, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I dropped it on him on accident then he started clawing it and eating it



AWWWW jskljfldsds I hope he gives it back! ; v;


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AWWWW jskljfldsds I hope he gives it back! ; v;



He gave up a few minutes ago


----------



## Nekomata (Nov 1, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> My cat wasn't giving me my bra



My cat does that with my shoelaces when I'm walking. ;-;


----------



## Miharu (Nov 1, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> He gave up a few minutes ago


WOO!! That's great news! Hahaha XD That reminds me!! My boyfriend bought a basketball for his brothers and his dog Jackie LOVES balls. She's a boston terrier and she always loves playing with her tennis ball and always comes to me or someone to play with her ahahha! But she saw the big basketball and started playing with it! She was trying to put it in her mouth, but the basketball was wayyy too big ahhaah it was a cute and funny sight! She's pretty much playing with herself now cause she's running around with the basketball and pushing it with her mouth/paws since she's trying to get it in her mouth to pick it up ahahha XD



Nekomata said:


> My cat does that with my shoelaces when I'm walking. ;-;


AWW!!! XD Cats love strings ahaha


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2015)

Nekomata said:


> My cat does that with my shoelaces when I'm walking. ;-;



STRINGS!!!

My cats will try to get them, but then they miss. They are drunk 24/7


I made my avatar transparent. It looks a lot better now XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> WOO!! That's great news! Hahaha XD That reminds me!! My boyfriend bought a basketball for his brothers and his dog Jackie LOVES balls. She's a boston terrier and she always loves playing with her tennis ball and always comes to me or someone to play with her ahahha! But she saw the big basketball and started playing with it! She was trying to put it in her mouth, but the basketball was wayyy too big ahhaah it was a cute and funny sight! She's pretty much playing with herself now cause she's running around with the basketball and pushing it with her mouth/paws since she's trying to get it in her mouth to pick it up ahahha XD
> 
> 
> AWW!!! XD Cats love strings ahaha



lol XD

I used to have a dog. She peed everywhere if you were gone for like a day


----------



## Miharu (Nov 1, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> lol XD
> 
> I used to have a dog. She peed everywhere if you were gone for like a day


AWW!!! His dogs are trained, so they never pee inside the house xD They always know to go outside or if they need to pee, to scratch at the door ahahah


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AWW!!! His dogs are trained, so they never pee inside the house xD They always know to go outside or if they need to pee, to scratch at the door ahahah



She would do a ballerina dance and pee XD


----------



## Miharu (Nov 1, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> She would do a ballerina dance and pee XD



Omg xD ahahah that's wow


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Ahaha what did you try, you`re really funny XD I?m so laughing



I tried to give you a candy for a voodoo doll



Miharu said:


> Omg xD ahahah that's wow



She was a wierd chiwauhuah


----------



## Jacob (Nov 1, 2015)

o god chihuahuas are so cute im gonna die


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2015)

Buddy said:


> o god chihuahuas are so cute im gonna die



She was a tall and stupid one.

She ran into a couch because she forgot to jump (how even?)
She got kicked by a horse
She was hit by a car
She hit her head so many times

But on the upside,

She was a good vacuum cleaner. The moment you dropped food, it'd be gone


----------



## Miharu (Nov 1, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> She was a wierd chiwauhuah


Omg I have no words for her ahaahaha XD



Buddy said:


> o god chihuahuas are so cute im gonna die


They are cute, but most are super noisy :')


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg I have no words for her ahaahaha XD
> 
> 
> They are cute, but most are super noisy :')



She was almost silent XD


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 1, 2015)

hey guys ^.^ 
so i tried out chibi and i didnt pay attention to canvas size *.*


----------



## duckvely (Nov 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> hey guys ^.^
> so i tried out chibi and i didnt pay attention to canvas size *.*



that's so cute!!


----------



## roseflower (Nov 1, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I tried to give you a candy for a voodoo doll
> 
> 
> 
> She was a wierd chiwauhuah



You don?t need to give me your candy, keep it!!! Also I just sold the voodoo doll now, and can now afford the birtstone yay!

- - - Post Merge - - -

@ gravyplz It?s cuteee <3


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 1, 2015)

ty ^.^ im not that great at chibi, but im trying


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> hey guys ^.^
> so i tried out chibi and i didnt pay attention to canvas size *.*



That is really good!


----------



## roseflower (Nov 1, 2015)

Also my voodoo doll sale was really kinda funny, I sold it in The Woods


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Also my voodoo doll sale was really kinda funny, I sold it in The Woods



"Here. Take a voodoo doll. Its a voodoo doll of Bunny Bento. Use it to make her trip."



lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm going to bed. My legs hurt so bad right now DX

Night! -hopes I win the Sugar Stash Counting Contest-


----------



## roseflower (Nov 1, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> "Here. Take a voodoo doll. Its a voodoo doll of Bunny Bento. Use it to make her trip."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good luck and sleep tight! I hope your leg feels better ;v;


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 1, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> That is really good!



thankyou ^.^


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> thankyou ^.^



omg!!! that's sooo cute *0*
are you taking request for chibis too now? or was that just an experiment? c:
I would definitely love one!! <3


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 1, 2015)

it was an experiment but i could do a special request as i practice , 
i'm not sure on prices tho 

- - - Post Merge - - -

* for practice

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh here's the finnished product btw


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

omg gravy that is too cute! i love your art


----------



## Miharu (Nov 1, 2015)

roseflower said:


> You don?t need to give me your candy, keep it!!! Also I just sold the voodoo doll now, and can now afford the birtstone yay!


YAAYY CONGRATS!!! XD



gravyplz said:


> it was an experiment but i could do a special request as i practice ,
> i'm not sure on prices tho
> 
> oh here's the finnished product btw


OMFGGG HE'S SO CUTEEE!! I WOULD LOVE TO ORDER FROM YOU JSKFDLJSFLDSJFDS ;//v//; <333 If you ever open up chibi slots!!!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 1, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> omg gravy that is too cute! i love your art



aww omg thankyou!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> OMFGGG HE'S SO CUTEEE!! I WOULD LOVE TO ORDER FROM YOU JSKFDLJSFLDSJFDS ;//v//; <333 If you ever open up chibi slots!!!



AAA THANNKYOUUU!!!!
and as i said, i'm taking special requests as i practice
just give me a price and i can see what i can do


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> it was an experiment but i could do a special request as i practice ,
> i'm not sure on prices tho
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



oh yayy! omg.. I just love pastel / light color scheme ; w; <3
they're my favorite ~ hehe
awe it looks like a sticker version  

these are my refs: (hopefully it's nothing too complex) >w<

[x] [x] [ribbon bell clip]


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 1, 2015)

omg double post so sorry! ; n;


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh yayy! omg.. I just love pastel / light color scheme ; w; <3
> they're my favorite ~ hehe
> awe it looks like a sticker version
> 
> ...



yea i could totaly do that, although if it turns out well i may have to ask for tbt, as i don't want people seeing me giving free art away to friends, and then me asking tbt from them  where you still interested?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> AAA THANNKYOUUU!!!!
> and as i said, i'm taking special requests as i practice
> just give me a price and i can see what i can do



WOOOO!~ ANY TBT AMOUNT YOU THINK WOULD BE GREAT FOR YOUR ART!!! JSKFDS <33
Let me get my references again! <3 Should I send it to you via PM? c:


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> yea i could totaly do that, although if it turns out well i may have to ask for tbt, as i don't want people seeing me giving free art away to friends, and then me asking tbt from them  where you still interested?



oh definitely of course!! ; w;
would 400 be enough? if not I can trade a pumpkin cupcake for it as well ~


----------



## Mink (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi guys, I don't mean to barge in but I hope I'm welcomed to join the popsicles in freezing roster! this group seems so much fun and I'd be happy if I could join! ^-^


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi, home from trick or treating! Firecrackers are still goin off outside


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 1, 2015)

Mink said:


> Hi guys, I don't mean to barge in but I hope I'm welcomed to join the popsicles in freezing roster! this group seems so much fun and I'd be happy if I could join! ^-^



Hello and welcome! haha oh don't be sorry
everyone and anyone is welcome to chat here ^^
more new people the merrier <3 heh

how's your Halloween? c:


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> WOOOO!~ ANY TBT AMOUNT YOU THINK WOULD BE GREAT FOR YOUR ART!!! JSKFDS <33
> Let me get my references again! <3 Should I send it to you via PM? c:



AAAAA YOUR TOO KIND!!!
well naekoya suggested 400 so i say 400 and under depending on how well it turns out 
and pm would be perfect


----------



## duckvely (Nov 1, 2015)

Mink said:


> Hi guys, I don't mean to barge in but I hope I'm welcomed to join the popsicles in freezing roster! this group seems so much fun and I'd be happy if I could join! ^-^



hi mink!!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh definitely of course!! ; w;
> would 400 be enough? if not I can trade a pumpkin cupcake for it as well ~



omg 400 is defenitly enough *.*, i use to sell my full clean colors for 400 , before i knew the value of art


----------



## Miharu (Nov 1, 2015)

Mink said:


> Hi guys, I don't mean to barge in but I hope I'm welcomed to join the popsicles in freezing roster! this group seems so much fun and I'd be happy if I could join! ^-^



AHHH I just added you to the Popsicles in Freezing roster!!! <3 Welcome to TP! Feel free to come in and chat with us anytime!!! We are so happy to have you! >//v//< Feel free to participate in the Quests to redeem pps to save up or redeem awesome rewards as well!~ We tend to have raffles for free popsicles as well~ But since there's a big giveaway going on atm, no raffles shall be held! (Unfortunately the big giveaway right now is only open to those members who were a member before the big giveaway was announced so you won't be able to participate in it, but you are free to participate in any future ones we hold! <33 ) 

Welcome to TP once again! If you have any other questions feel free to ask! (Though I suggest reading my OP and Buddy's OP before asking since most information is already there! ;D )

How did your Halloween go?


----------



## Mink (Nov 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hello and welcome! haha oh don't be sorry
> everyone and anyone is welcome to chat here ^^
> more new people the merrier <3 heh
> 
> how's your Halloween? c:



Thanks! I've been wanting to join for some time but the amount of posts in this thread scared me a little xD My Halloween was great! I made some snickerdoodle cookies, had pumpkin tea cakes and bread and right now I'm sleeping over at my dad's house while my brother and him are cooking up some steak for dinner c:


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> AAAAA YOUR TOO KIND!!!
> well naekoya suggested 400 so i say 400 and under depending on how well it turns out
> and pm would be perfect



Nooo please don't go with my offer D: 
it was just a random number thrown out 
you can definitely decline it if it is too low for you!! T^T </3


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 1, 2015)

Mink said:


> Hi guys, I don't mean to barge in but I hope I'm welcomed to join the popsicles in freezing roster! this group seems so much fun and I'd be happy if I could join! ^-^



omg hey mink! Welcome!!!!
and your right, this team is really fun and happy ^.^
im a popsicle in freezing too ^.^ , I hope you like it in this team


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 1, 2015)

Mink said:


> Thanks! I've been wanting to join for some time but the amount of posts in this thread scared me a little xD My Halloween was great! I made some snickerdoodle cookies, had pumpkin tea cakes and bread and right now I'm sleeping over at my dad's house while my brother and him are cooking up some steak for dinner c:



Haha oh yeah believe the chat in here goes by quick! >w<
but don't let that scare you off now ~ you're more than welcome to jump right in!
ooh omg.. that sounds sooooo awesome right now -drools-
sounds like you're have a wonderful time c:
did you go trick or treating or just handed out candies?


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Nooo please don't go with my offer D:
> it was just a random number thrown out
> you can definitely decline it if it is too low for you!! T^T </3



NOOO its perfect ^.^, maybe if i get a lot better ill bump the prices up, but i could never cheat you guys out of tbt!!


----------



## Mink (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks for welcoming me everyone! how was everyone else's halloween? and thanks for adding me to the roster Miharu c: definitely looking forward to the future giveaways ^^
this chromebook is a little hard to type on lol


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 1, 2015)

Mink said:


> Thanks for welcoming me everyone! how was everyone else's halloween? and thanks for adding me to the roster Miharu c: definitely looking forward to the future giveaways ^^
> this chromebook is a little hard to type on lol


Halloween was just another day for me  but i did enjoy the restocks!! did you manage to get the collectables you wanted?


----------



## Mink (Nov 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Haha oh yeah believe the chat in here goes by quick! >w<
> but don't let that scare you off now ~ you're more than welcome to jump right in!
> ooh omg.. that sounds sooooo awesome right now -drools-
> sounds like you're have a wonderful time c:
> did you go trick or treating or just handed out candies?



I handed out a whole bunch of full sized candy bars because kids need more sugar in their lives xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> Halloween was just another day for me  but i did enjoy the restocks!! did you manage to get the collectables you wanted?



yess I got 2 pumpkin cupcakes, one to trade for an ancient candle and voodoo doll, and all of them were used in my halloween giveaway ^-^


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> NOOO its perfect ^.^, maybe if i get a lot better ill bump the prices up, but i could never cheat you guys out of tbt!!



what!! are you kidding me >_>
all the time and effort you put into your art pieces 
tbh I hate putting prices on art, but yea just feel so bad 
but anyways I'll be sending the tbt to you now! thank you so much <3 
I don't mind being an art experiment for you any day ~ haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mink said:


> I handed out a whole bunch of full sized candy bars because kids need more sugar in their lives xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



haha omg this^
I loved when people would give out a HAND FULL of candies years back ~
but yeah definitely.. this is the only time of the year to get hyper ~ off sugar overload xD


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 1, 2015)

Mink said:


> I handed out a whole bunch of full sized candy bars because kids need more sugar in their lives xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Omg thats great ^.^ i got a full set and an extra cupcake ^.^ , my first ever collectibles 
kids need more education in there lives,  stay in school kids~


----------



## Miharu (Nov 1, 2015)

Mink said:


> Thanks! I've been wanting to join for some time but the amount of posts in this thread scared me a little xD My Halloween was great! I made some snickerdoodle cookies, had pumpkin tea cakes and bread and right now I'm sleeping over at my dad's house while my brother and him are cooking up some steak for dinner c:


D'awww!! I'm glad you are finally joining in!! >//v//< A lot of members here are super nice and fun to talk to! c: And that's great to hear!!! Ahh that sounds delicious omg!! 



gravyplz said:


> AAAAA YOUR TOO KIND!!!
> well naekoya suggested 400 so i say 400 and under depending on how well it turns out
> and pm would be perfect


AHHH Of course!! <33 I'll send you the payment now then!! <33 Also take your time with my piece! I know you are super busy!!! So no rush!! ;//v/; <3 



Mink said:


> Thanks for welcoming me everyone! how was everyone else's halloween? and thanks for adding me to the roster Miharu c: definitely looking forward to the future giveaways ^^
> this chromebook is a little hard to type on lol


My Halloween is great!! Hanging out at a friend's house atm and we pigged out ahahah! XD Ate so many food! They made fried rice, walnut shrimp, pizza, chips, soda, etc! 

And it's no problem at all!! <3


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> what!! are you kidding me >_>
> all the time and effort you put into your art pieces
> tbh I hate putting prices on art, but yea just feel so bad
> but anyways I'll be sending the tbt to you now! thank you so much <3
> ...


HONESTLY 400 IS ENOUGH!!!!
im just glad people like my art ^.^ , and i love your lil muse, and shes really fun to draw!!
haha ill be experementing alot more with colors and such in the future, was thinking of going realistic o.o
thankyou!! ill get started right away, although probibly wont finnish untill tomorrow as i have an assignment to finnish


----------



## Mink (Nov 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> what!! are you kidding me >_>
> all the time and effort you put into your art pieces
> tbh I hate putting prices on art, but yea just feel so bad
> but anyways I'll be sending the tbt to you now! thank you so much <3
> ...



Yeah unfortunately I myself couldnt eat the candies this time around because I have a final race on Wednesday to run and my coach wouldnt let anyone eat sugar *cry* but after that i could get fat all I want  for a few days xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> Omg thats great ^.^ i got a full set and an extra cupcake ^.^ , my first ever collectibles
> kids need more education in there lives,  stay in school kids~



Yesss I had to write a red ribbon card for red ribbon week and i just wrote stay in school, school is good rofl xD i also have a set to keep for myself ^-^ also your art looks super cool, when I can afford one I'll buy a piece >:O

@Miharu yess everyone is so nice here already and it's all about the food on holidays! lool we literally drove to the market 1 hour ago xD


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> HONESTLY 400 IS ENOUGH!!!!
> im just glad people like my art ^.^ , and i love your lil muse, and shes really fun to draw!!
> haha ill be experementing alot more with colors and such in the future, was thinking of going realistic o.o
> thankyou!! ill get started right away, although probibly wont finnish untill tomorrow as i have an assignment to finnish



oh please! Don't feel the need to rush on it or anything ~
take your time I'm in no hurry at all c:
yayy can't wait to see more wooo!!



Mink said:


> Yeah unfortunately I myself couldnt eat the candies this time around because I have a final race on Wednesday to run and my coach wouldnt let anyone eat sugar *cry* but after that i could get fat all I want  for a few days xD



Ohh you're on track team? o_o that's awesome!!
aww, good luck!! and yeah you can definitely treat yourself afterwards 
worth the while ;D


----------



## Miharu (Nov 1, 2015)

Mink said:


> @Miharu yess everyone is so nice here already and it's all about the food on holidays! lool we literally drove to the market 1 hour ago xD


YESSS Food is always so gooddd <3 I'm saving a cupcake for last ahahaha! It looks similar to the Pumpkin Cupcake Collectible! XD Hahaha XD

and omg! XD


----------



## Mink (Nov 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh please! Don't feel the need to rush on it or anything ~
> take your time I'm in no hurry at all c:
> yayy can't wait to see more wooo!!
> 
> ...



I'm actually on the cross country team~, which is almost the same thing but..pain for miles xD but you know i always quote my friend "pain is just weakness leaving the body" which sounds silly but I love it and I'm looking forward to join track after our last race! 




Miharu said:


> YESSS Food is always so gooddd <3 I'm saving a cupcake for last ahahaha! It looks similar to the Pumpkin Cupcake Collectible! XD Hahaha XD
> 
> and omg! XD



The perks of getting leave cross country early sometimes is being able to catch the cupcakes from the baking club before they sell out- in which case i pigged out on like 3 on friday before anyone else did! xD


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 1, 2015)

Mink said:


> I'm actually on the cross country team~, which is almost the same thing but..pain for miles xD but you know i always quote my friend "pain is just weakness leaving the body" and i am looking forward to join track after our last race



Oh nice!! yeah my high school use to have teams too
after school I would see bunch of kids just running around town.. I felt bad when they had to run especially during summer D:
when it was over 100 degrees outside, but I mean like you said ;3


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm not sleeping tonight 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 1, 2015)

Mink said:


> The perks of getting leave cross country early sometimes is being able to catch the cupcakes from the baking club before they sell out- in which case i pigged out on like 3 on friday before anyone else did! xD


Omg nice!! Hahaha what kind of cupcakes were they? XD


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 1, 2015)

Mink said:


> Yesss I had to write a red ribbon card for red ribbon week and i just wrote stay in school, school is good rofl xD i also have a set to keep for myself ^-^ also your art looks super cool, when I can afford one I'll buy a piece >:O


haha omg yes kids (me as well) need to learn that school is the best thing for them at this time in life 
aww thankyou!!! if you want i can draw you a little scribble ^.^, just as a welcome gift to tp


----------



## Miharu (Nov 1, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I'm not sleeping tonight
> 
> How's everyone doing?



I'm getting sleepy! Hahah I have work in the morning too so rip XD

I'm doing great right now! How about yourself? c:


----------



## Mink (Nov 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Oh nice!! yeah my high school use to have teams too
> after school I would see bunch of kids just running around town.. I felt bad when they had to run especially during summer D:
> when it was over 100 degrees outside, but I mean like you said ;3



oh my god I hated running in the summer D: i had to quickly change because I had summer school and only had 15 mins to drive from a diff. high school (why does the district do this) and get back to my regular high school and and run at like 2 pm x.x and then after summer school was over everyone had to wake up at 6 am and drive into the hills to get there at 6:30 and my sleeping schedule was always messed up xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm getting sleepy! Hahah I have work in the morning too so rip XD
> 
> I'm doing great right now! How about yourself? c:



I'm feeling a sugar rush 

@Mink I JUST REALIZED YOU JOINED! XD
Hello, and welcome to TP! How are you?


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh please! Don't feel the need to rush on it or anything ~
> take your time I'm in no hurry at all c:
> yayy can't wait to see more wooo!!


dont worry ill take my time and try make it look as good as i can ^.^


----------



## Mink (Nov 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> haha omg yes kids (me as well) need to learn that school is the best thing for them at this time in life
> aww thankyou!!! if you want i can draw you a little scribble ^.^, just as a welcome gift to tp



YESSS I would love that -jumps in excitement- I could leave a ref and you can draw it anytime?  and yeah I need to learn not to procrastinate in school but I was always taught to appreciate it ^-^


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 1, 2015)

Mink said:


> oh my god I hated running in the summer D: i had to quickly change because I had summer school and only had 15 mins to drive from a diff. high school (why does the district do this) and get back to my regular high school and and run at like 2 pm x.x and then after summer school was over everyone had to wake up at 6 am and drive into the hills to get there at 6:30 and my sleeping schedule was always messed up xD



holy cow.. yeah you must have been very active during that time then! well I mean of course in general as well since you're always up and moving all the time lol 
but geez!! what's wrong with just running around your school area >__<
give you propz on that for sure though!!!


----------



## Mink (Nov 1, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I'm feeling a sugar rush
> 
> @Mink I JUST REALIZED YOU JOINED! XD
> Hello, and welcome to TP! How are you?



HIII~ I'm awesome! thanks for welcoming me~ how about you? c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> holy cow.. yeah you must have been very active during that time then! well I mean of course in general as well since you're always up and moving all the time lol
> but geez!! what's wrong with just running around your school area >__<
> give you propz on that for sure though!!!



Thank you! up until last year I actually never ran- I joined it so I can actually start living a healthy lifestyle cause I started binging on junk food everyday and I never felt the most pain in my life when I had to run on the first day, it made me acknowledge how bad I was living life so due to that my eating habits, excersising, and sleeping habits have been better than ever  and now I do enjoy racing..before and after, during is just fading into oblivion xD


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 1, 2015)

Mink said:


> YESSS I would love that -jumps in excitement- I could leave a ref and you can draw it anytime?  and yeah I need to learn not to procrastinate in school but I was always taught to appreciate it ^-^



yea that would be fine ^.^ always looking for new muses to draw 
omg i have the WORST habbit of procrastinating, i havent handed in an assignment a day early all year *.*, although somehow ive gotten top marks in everything except one speech that i prepared early


----------



## Miharu (Nov 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> haha omg yes kids (me as well) need to learn that school is the best thing for them at this time in life
> aww thankyou!!! if you want i can draw you a little scribble ^.^, just as a welcome gift to tp


D'AWWW That's so sweet of you!! ;//v/;



Sparro said:


> I'm feeling a sugar rush


Omg XD How much candy did you eat?? XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 1, 2015)

Mink said:


> HIII~ I'm awesome! thanks for welcoming me~ how about you? c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Not tired, for once in my life XD
How was your L'alloween? C'est L'alloween. Je suis de bonne humuer.


----------



## Mink (Nov 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> yea that would be fine ^.^ always looking for new muses to draw
> omg i have the WORST habbit of procrastinating, i havent handed in an assignment a day early all year *.*, although somehow ive gotten top marks in everything except one speech that i prepared early



omg I always wait until the very last day or weekend to do my assignments...I cant believe I'm not failing my classes yet and how I'm surviving honors but I am.. barely xD procrastination + perfectionist complex though?? not good, also  this is an oc pichiinu drew for me c: anytime when you're not busy!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> D'AWWW That's so sweet of you!! ;//v/;


 always need something new to draw


----------



## Mink (Nov 1, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Not tired, for once in my life XD
> How was your L'alloween? C'est L'alloween. Je suis de bonne humuer.



Yayy! Weekend breaks away from school wootwoot! Hola, no comprendo franc?s pero yo comprendo espanol un poco porque yo tomo un curso en mi escuela c:


----------



## Miharu (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm slowly getting sleepy ahahaha! I'm going to go eat that cupcake so I wake up a little bit! XD I want to stay up until 1am then head to bed hahah! XD


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 1, 2015)

Well I think I'm going to call it a night guys!
hope you all have a good night and sweet dreams
see you tomorrow ~ 
baiii <3


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Well I think I'm going to call it a night guys!
> hope you all have a good night and sweet dreams
> see you tomorrow ~
> baiii <3



good night!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mink said:


> omg I always wait until the very last day or weekend to do my assignments...I cant believe I'm not failing my classes yet and how I'm surviving honors but I am.. barely xD procrastination + perfectionist complex though?? not good, also  this is an oc pichiinu drew for me c: anytime when you're not busy!



OMG YESS Procrastinator and perfectionist, and whats even harder is that i take art and graphics :_: oh well, one more year of highschool and then onto college where procrastination isnt an option


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 1, 2015)

Mink said:


> Yayy! Weekend breaks away from school wootwoot! Hola, no comprendo franc?s pero yo comprendo espanol un poco porque yo tomo un curso en mi escuela c:



Why is it that everyone on TBT knows Spanish but not French
It's mandatory in Canada too

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> D'AWWW That's so sweet of you!! ;//v/;
> 
> 
> Omg XD How much candy did you eat?? XD



To be honest, I don't even know. I just hit my sugar low already ;-; gonna stop eating candy


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 1, 2015)

Morning guysss! Gonna be really busy today so won't be on too much ;u; hope everyone has a great day~!


----------



## Mink (Nov 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> good night!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



ahhh i just started taking art class this year and i sucked on every project xD but yeah im not liking where the future is headed, can i stay in elementary school and play with blocks or something?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Why is it that everyone on TBT knows Spanish but not French
> It's mandatory in Canada too
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Yeahhh uhh I just took spanish cause it was easy for me lol (our school has korean, japanese, french, german, chinese too but ya know)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aerate said:


> Morning guysss! Gonna be really busy today so won't be on too much ;u; hope everyone has a great day~!



Hi Aerate! I just joined this group, hope you have a good day c:


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 1, 2015)

Mink said:


> ahhh i just started taking art class this year and i sucked on every project xD but yeah im not liking where the future is headed, can i stay in elementary school and play with blocks or something?



omg ikr, art class has been draining work and sleepless nights due to my procrastination. And to make it worse i take calculus and physics aswell :_: oh well, the year is almost over and exams are coming up  , cant procrastinate with those.
for my art class we have to produce a 2 big artboards at the end of the year, that takes half the year to do. I managed to scrape up my 2nd one in a week and got the top art award :_:

- - - Post Merge - - -

and don't worry, i sucked at art when i started, you just needa try new things, experement and dont give up if something looks bad. It may just look unfinished, not bad 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> I'm slowly getting sleepy ahahaha! I'm going to go eat that cupcake so I wake up a little bit! XD I want to stay up until 1am then head to bed hahah! XD



yesss sugar is the best antidote for sleep 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aerate said:


> Morning guysss! Gonna be really busy today so won't be on too much ;u; hope everyone has a great day~!



hey!! ive had a great day thanks ^.^ mainly full of sleeping and drawing my new avatar


----------



## cinny (Nov 1, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Morning guysss! Gonna be really busy today so won't be on too much ;u; hope everyone has a great day~!



Hello qt, do yo thang. <3
I am just eating a bag of chocolate, rip my sleep :")

& Hello everyone!
Anything new or interesting happened to ya'll this week?!?


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 1, 2015)

cinny said:


> & Hello everyone!
> Anything new or interesting happened to ya'll this week?!?


hey cinny ^.^, ooo i managed to get a full set of spellectables at the restock D
how have you beenn?

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait what the heck i almost have 300 posts 0.0


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 1, 2015)

Bye team pop! won't be on for a few days, my computer at home is broken :'(


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello everyone!

Ugggghh last day before I go back to school

Whyyyyyyy ;-;


----------



## Albuns (Nov 1, 2015)

Moorning everyoone~

Oh, and welcome aboard, Mink! C:


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 1, 2015)

Mink said:


> Hi Aerate! I just joined this group, hope you have a good day c:


Omg hey, welcome to the group c: So glad to have you here! It's gonna be nice chatting with you 

I'm having a good day, thanks so much! I went to class but the teacher didn't come so we all pretty much just hung out in class for two hours until we went back home XD later on I showered for like 2 hours, I smell really nice c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> hey!! ive had a great day thanks ^.^ mainly full of sleeping and drawing my new avatar



Hii! Omg hahah sleeping is always awesome 8) and your avatar is so good!! You're too good at drawing ;u; the most I can draw are stickmen LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



cinny said:


> Hello qt, do yo thang. <3
> I am just eating a bag of chocolate, rip my sleep :")



Hey sweetie, you too <3 

Hahah damn, chocolate is savage. You know I'd love some chocolate right now 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ems said:


> Bye team pop! won't be on for a few days, my computer at home is broken :'(



Aww you'll be missed D: hang in there! Hope your PC gets fixed soon ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -



SuperStar2361 said:


> Ugggghh last day before I go back to school


OMG YES I feel you ;-; mondays suck so much <_< thankfully this is the last week I have to go to school before exams =D there's this camping trip that I could attend but I don't really feel like going.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Moorning everyoone~



Morning Alby! What are you up to~


----------



## Albuns (Nov 1, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Morning Alby! What are you up to~



Nothing yet, just sitting her sipping hot chocolate. How goes your morning so far?


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 1, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Nothing yet, just sitting her sipping hot chocolate. How goes your morning so far?



Hot chocolate sounds so good ;u; 

It's evening for me XD and it's good! I'm about to go study in a bit and then I'm supposed to work on a project o: gonna be  busy haha.


----------



## Albuns (Nov 1, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Hot chocolate sounds so good ;u;
> 
> It's evening for me XD and it's good! I'm about to go study in a bit and then I'm supposed to work on a project o: gonna be  busy haha.



Yaas, Hot cocoa and tea is what makes morning look so bright~

Awh, what's the project on?


----------



## Jint (Nov 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> aww that sucks, did you want one of my cupcakes or candles? i have more than one of each
> oh that sounds lovely! and omg that sounds yum!! haha yea i'd rather spend a good day with friends, than a day slaving over collectables



aww thanks for the offer but I'm fine!! I'm drawing for them atm so I'll get my cupcakes soon ^ o^)9
yes yes it was super nice!! we even got to see the sunset before we ran for the bus before it got too dark hahaa :"D




naekoya said:


> welcome back Jint ~ !!
> aww that sounds soo nice actually ;w;
> glad that you were out & able to spend some time for Halloween hehe



ohh hey hey heyyy!! * v *
hahaa yea yea!! I also got to see all these people in the streets dressed up as weird things 8") it was quite the experience!!
also, thank you so much for the cupcake!! ; o ;​


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 1, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Yaas, Hot cocoa and tea is what makes morning look so bright~
> 
> Awh, what's the project on?



I know right!! I'd love some coffee right now ;u;

It's a Chemistry project related to Coconuts LOL. Hatori helped me type out some info on Coconuts yesterday c: I'm so grateful for his help ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hi Jint, welcome back! C:


----------



## Albuns (Nov 1, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I know right!! I'd love some coffee right now ;u;
> 
> It's a Chemistry project related to Coconuts LOL. Hatori helped me type out some info on Coconuts yesterday c: I'm so grateful for his help ;u;
> 
> ...



Coconuts. XD I loathe Chemistry, I much prefer Astronomy and Biology over it.


----------



## himeki (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello everyone!

Does anyone know where that thread where you post what you got today is? I can't find it RIP


----------



## Hatori (Nov 1, 2015)

Good morning/afternoon/evening, everyone! Came back from a craAzZyy party and I am tired haha. 

How is everyone?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 1, 2015)

Hellooooooo!

I'm just trying to get TBT to get the November birthstone because I want all of them.


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

I only buy birthstones if I know anyone with a November birthday. I don't so I'm not buying.

How's everyone this fine morning??

yes there's no more craze for spellectibles since Jack's shop is gone


----------



## himeki (Nov 1, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening, everyone! Came back from a craAzZyy party and I am tired haha.
> 
> How is everyone?



I'm good thanks! 


jesus christ. my blasted figma do not want to stand up today.


----------



## Hatori (Nov 1, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Hellooooooo!
> 
> I'm just trying to get TBT to get the November birthstone because I want all of them.



It seems like you're getting pretty close! Good luck!



Sugarella said:


> I only buy birthstones if I know anyone with a November birthday. I don't so I'm not buying.
> 
> How's everyone this fine morning??
> 
> yes there's no more craze for spellectibles since Jack's shop is gone



Yeah, I don't really buy birthstones except for that reason you just posted. x) Or if they are ones I really like (in terms of how the stone looks appearance-wise)!

I'm all right, just kind of tired! How about you?

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> I'm good thanks!
> 
> 
> jesus christ. my blasted figma do not want to stand up today.



That's great to hear! Ooh, which figma? I wanted to buy one but I think I'll hold off for a bit ^^


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 1, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Coconuts. XD I loathe Chemistry, I much prefer Astronomy and Biology over it.



Oh trust me I used to loathe Chemistry sooooo much until this year, when I actually started to understand it XD OH and Breaking Bad. Oh my god it made me realize how cool Chemistry actually is. ;u;

I'm not much into Astronomy, I'm sorry ;u; but I used to be in this Astronomy camp, we used to go on overnight camping trips in which we used to do field research on stars and planets and stuff on certain days when they were visible. We used to use these huge ass telescopes, man it was so cool. In the end we even got our own telescope  

I'm actually a Biology major/Medicine student so I kinda love Biology xD what subjects do you like besides those? c: Any plans for the future?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hatori said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening, everyone! Came back from a craAzZyy party and I am tired haha.
> 
> How is everyone?



Yooooo Hatori how are you? c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Does anyone know where that thread where you post what you got today is? I can't find it RIP



Hi Evvie! Your new avatar/signature is so cool ;u; Also are you referring to this page? c:


----------



## Hatori (Nov 1, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Oh trust me I used to loathe Chemistry sooooo much until this year, when I actually started to understand it XD OH and Breaking Bad. Oh my god it made me realize how cool Chemistry actually is. ;u;
> 
> I'm not much into Astronomy, I'm sorry ;u; but I used to be in this Astronomy camp, we used to go on overnight camping trips in which we used to do field research on stars and planets and stuff on certain days when they were visible. We used to use these huge ass telescopes, man it was so cool. In the end we even got our own telescope
> 
> ...



Oh, interesting! I did not know you were into Biology/Medicine! That's very cool ^^ 

As for myself, I was initially a graphic design major but decided that just wasn't for me. I ended up switching to criminology with the focus of forensic behavioral science. I'm planning on getting my internship for victimology soon and I would really like to become a victim advocate. 

Also, hi! I'm doing all right, just tired (And kind of hungry xD) How about you?


----------



## Albuns (Nov 1, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Oh trust me I used to loathe Chemistry sooooo much until this year, when I actually started to understand it XD OH and Breaking Bad. Oh my god it made me realize how cool Chemistry actually is. ;u;
> 
> I'm not much into Astronomy, I'm sorry ;u; but I used to be in this Astronomy camp, we used to go on overnight camping trips in which we used to do field research on stars and planets and stuff on certain days when they were visible. We used to use these huge ass telescopes, man it was so cool. In the end we even got our own telescope
> 
> ...



Well, I fancy art quite a bit. Aside from that though, I'm not totally interested in anything else, but I am alright at Algebra I guess. xD And nope, I'm still lost as to what I plan on majoring when the time comes.


----------



## Hatori (Nov 1, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Well, I fancy art quite a bit. Aside from that though, I'm not totally interested in anything else, but I am alright at Algebra I guess. xD And nope, I'm still lost as to what I plan on majoring when the time comes.



I'm sure you still have some time to think it over, Alby! My high school would pressure its students into thinking up of something, at least to have as a placeholder. You can always switch your majors anyway, but don't do it too late (Like 3-4+ years in already haha;;..) when you think a certain major isn't right for you!


----------



## Albuns (Nov 1, 2015)

Hatori said:


> I'm sure you still have some time to think it over, Alby! My high school would pressure its students into thinking up of something, at least to have as a placeholder. You can always switch your majors anyway, but don't do it too late (Like 3-4+ years in already haha;;..) when you think a certain major isn't right for you!



Wait, your high school forced you to think up of a major? That sounds rough. x.x Mine only gave us pamphlets and presentations in order to encourage us to pick certain majors.


----------



## Hatori (Nov 1, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Wait, your high school forced you to think up of a major? That sounds rough. x.x Mine only gave us pamphlets and presentations in order to encourage us to pick certain majors.



Yeah, I guess they just thought it was better than putting "Undecided." xD So they made us pick something


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 1, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Oh, interesting! I did not know you were into Biology/Medicine! That's very cool ^^
> 
> As for myself, I was initially a graphic design major but decided that just wasn't for me. I ended up switching to criminology with the focus of forensic behavioral science. I'm planning on getting my internship for victimology soon and I would really like to become a victim advocate.
> 
> Also, hi! I'm doing all right, just tired (And kind of hungry xD) How about you?



Aw you think so? O: thanks c: 

Omg I actually considered getting to graphics earlier but then refrained o: but that is sooo cool, do you do gfx much these days? So is the whole forensic stuff, I've only seen stuff about it on TV and man is it fascinating. When do you get out of school? c:

Aww, you should get some sleep! I'm really tired too, just waiting for dinner after which I can go sleep or take a nap or something, haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I just realized dinner is lame .-. I guess I'll just go sleep ;u;

At least my mom made these chicken wings o: they're so yum omg


----------



## himeki (Nov 1, 2015)

Hatori said:


> That's great to hear! Ooh, which figma? I wanted to buy one but I think I'll hold off for a bit ^^



Ah, I have currently Madoka Kaname and Sakura Kinomoto! Figma are awesome! I used to buy fake nendoroids, but now I just prefer being able to pose them and stuffs c: I hope to get the other Puella Magi Madoka Magica characters soon! c:



Aerate said:


> Hi Evvie! Your new avatar/signature is so cool ;u; Also are you referring to this page? c:



YESSS thank you! also ardrey drew them for me! ^o^


----------



## Jint (Nov 1, 2015)

hope you guys don't mind me joining the convo 8")
but from where I'm from, most people decide on their major like... 3 years before uni haha ;7 ; and most people change their minds by the time they graduate too!! 
I was aiming for law/medicine at first (I did all science subjects) but ended up picking something entirely different and unrelated lol xD;
​


----------



## Hatori (Nov 1, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Aw you think so? O: thanks c:
> 
> Omg I actually considered getting to graphics earlier but then refrained o: but that is sooo cool, do you do gfx much these days? So is the whole forensic stuff, I've only seen stuff about it on TV and man is it fascinating. When do you get out of school? c:
> 
> ...



Of course! Science is cool. x) 

Oh, did you? I thought it wasn't really what I was looking for, so I decided to switch. And no, I don't really do gfx at all anymore, but I draw whenever I have the time or feel like it xD 
Hahaha TV always exaggerates stuff like that! But yeah x) 
Are you asking when I officially graduate from my university or just for the semester? The former, I'm not too sure yet. The latter, classes end on December 9th for me! Then I have my finals on the 14th-17th of December ^^

Nah, I can't really sleep when I've already woken up x'D... It's 8:21 AM here, pretty early still though! 

--------

Aww, well.. at least you have chicken wings? x)

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Ah, I have currently Madoka Kaname and Sakura Kinomoto! Figma are awesome! I used to buy fake nendoroids, but now I just prefer being able to pose them and stuffs c: I hope to get the other Puella Magi Madoka Magica characters soon! c:



Oh, awesome! I only have petite nendoroids that I've gotten as gifts from a friend x) They are so cute, though! I have the Street Fighter Lucky Star nendoroids and Gintama ones ^^




Jint said:


> hope you guys don't mind me joining the convo 8")
> but from where I'm from, most people decide on their major like... 3 years before uni haha ;7 ; and most people change their minds by the time they graduate too!!
> I was aiming for law/medicine at first (I did all science subjects) but ended up picking something entirely different and unrelated lol xD;
> ​



Hi there, Jint! We don't mind at all, the more the merrier!

Ahh, here, we usually decide on our last year of high school (so if you want to continue going to university right after, it'd be literally the year before;; ) What did you end up picking, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Jint (Nov 1, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Hi there, Jint! We don't mind at all, the more the merrier!
> 
> Ahh, here, we usually decide on our last year of high school (so if you want to continue going to university right after, it'd be literally the year before;; ) What did you end up picking, if you don't mind me asking?



yeaa that's usually the case too (like, confirming and such!!) but most people are already aiming for something a lot earlier because you need certain electives to get into certain courses as well orzz
I ended up picking.... media.... orz
and it's the theory bits too, so we don't learn how to use design software or professional cameras etc 8")​


----------



## himeki (Nov 1, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Oh, awesome! I only have petite nendoroids that I've gotten as gifts from a friend x) They are so cute, though! I have the Street Fighter Lucky Star nendoroids and Gintama ones ^^


I have a petite nendoroid of KAITO, but sadly it was fake ;v; I googled the ones you have, and they are sooo cute! 
I actually have a few conventions comming up so HOPEFULLY I can pick up a few more figures there ^o^


I would ask my family to get me figures for birthdays and christmas ETC, but the problem is, they would end up buying fakes because they are cheaper ^^"


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 1, 2015)

I GOT MOI LAPTOP TO CHARGE


----------



## Hatori (Nov 1, 2015)

Jint said:


> yeaa that's usually the case too (like, confirming and such!!) but most people are already aiming for something a lot earlier because you need certain electives to get into certain courses as well orzz
> I ended up picking.... media.... orz
> and it's the theory bits too, so we don't learn how to use design software or professional cameras etc 8")​



Yeah ^^ Quite a lot of students would already know what they want to major for by the time they register, but most still aren't so sure or too certain. They are always free to switch whenever they want, so that's good! 
Ooh, media? That sounds pretty cool, though! Or were you hoping for something else? D: 



MayorEvvie said:


> I have a petite nendoroid of KAITO, but sadly it was fake ;v; I googled the ones you have, and they are sooo cute!
> I actually have a few conventions comming up so HOPEFULLY I can pick up a few more figures there ^o^
> 
> 
> I would ask my family to get me figures for birthdays and christmas ETC, but the problem is, they would end up buying fakes because they are cheaper ^^"



Ohh.. aww ;-; I'm hesitant since I wouldn't want to buy fake ones, so I try looking it up online. I don't have a lot of money to splurge on figures right at this moment so that'll have to wait hahaha ;; 
And thank you! They really are cute, but the petite have crappy stands... so difficult (for me at least...) to put them on.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi guys! Right now it's still morning for me. So, how are you guys? And did you guys get a lot of candy yesterday?


----------



## himeki (Nov 1, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Ohh.. aww ;-; I'm hesitant since I wouldn't want to buy fake ones, so I try looking it up online. I don't have a lot of money to splurge on figures right at this moment so that'll have to wait hahaha ;;
> And thank you! They really are cute, but the petite have crappy stands... so difficult (for me at least...) to put them on.


Yeah, it was a shame. I guess I'll just use it in decoden or something
Fakes are an issue online. 
Usually, this is the standards I go by:


Spoiler:  



1. If it is under ?20, then its probably a fake unless it's an auction.
2. eBay is a huge Nono.
3. Google search the images, and if they only have stock images then do not trust it.
4. If the photos are unique, study them carefully and make sure nothing stands out as fake.
5. Look at feedback and see if the website is trustworthy
6. Ordering from Japan is safest ^o^
7. Look for the holographic stickers or the 15+ stickers!


Usually if it's in person at a shop, you can usually tell c: AND YES, I HATE THE PETITE STANDS HOLY MOTHER. I hate the seat stands as well on the original Miku nendoroid it broke on me! Peg stands are a godsend for me.

Mandarake is quite good for this stuff! ouo It's 'used', but mostly they have a really low price! Most of the time, the figures haven't even been opened, so if you don't care about the boxes being a bit dented, you can get brand new figures for lower cost!


----------



## Jint (Nov 1, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Yeah ^^ Quite a lot of students would already know what they want to major for by the time they register, but most still aren't so sure or too certain. They are always free to switch whenever they want, so that's good!
> Ooh, media? That sounds pretty cool, though! Or were you hoping for something else? D:



hahaa yeaa there's some universities that let students study general subjects in their first year, then declared their major during their second 8")
ohhh I like media a lot!! it's just that I have no idea what I want to do after I finish my degree and there aren't exactly a lot of options xD;​


----------



## Hatori (Nov 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, it was a shame. I guess I'll just use it in decoden or something
> Fakes are an issue online.
> Usually, this is the standards I go by:
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for the tips! Very helpful indeed ^^ I've only gone to one convention (small local one at a mall) so far, and this lady was overpricing these really small keychains... I forgot what they were called but I checked on amazon and I think a bundle of like 5-6 cost about $20? and the lady was selling them for about $25 EACH. I wanted to tell this lady she's crazy, but I didnt

And thank you for the link! My brother mentioned this one before since he likes to uhhh "window-shop" (?) online. xD I'll probably wait until I save up more though x)



Jint said:


> hahaa yeaa there's some universities that let students study general subjects in their first year, then declared their major during their second 8")
> ohhh I like media a lot!! it's just that I have no idea what I want to do after I finish my degree and there aren't exactly a lot of options xD;​



Oh, yeah! That's definitely possible, one of my friends did that, but he's taking a break from school right now. He's out working at the moment ^^ 
Ohh I see! Well, it's good that you like what you're going for! I'm sure you'll figure it out when the time comes ^^ Hopefully you aren't being/feeling rushed


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

Good morning~~

How is everyone?


----------



## Taj (Nov 1, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Good morning~~
> 
> How is everyone?



mornin! I missed the Halloween event, what happened?


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

neester14 said:


> mornin! I missed the Halloween event, what happened?



What Halloween event?  Was there something that went on these past several hours?


----------



## Hatori (Nov 1, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Good morning~~
> 
> How is everyone?





neester14 said:


> mornin! I missed the Halloween event, what happened?



Good morning to both of you ^^ I'm doing well, how about you? : ) And I wasn't even aware there was an event for Halloween! 

When I came back for the night, The Woods was already gone xD


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Good morning to both of you ^^ I'm doing well, how about you? : ) And I wasn't even aware there was an event for Halloween!
> 
> When I came back for the night, The Woods was already gone xD



Hey Hatori! I'm doing good as well

Yeah.. I didn't notice it was gone and the forum skin was back to normal until a while later. RIP Shrek thread


----------



## Taj (Nov 1, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Good morning to both of you ^^ I'm doing well, how about you? : ) And I wasn't even aware there was an event for Halloween!
> 
> When I came back for the night, The Woods was already gone xD



same, I was wondering if something happened


----------



## Albuns (Nov 1, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Good morning~~
> 
> How is everyone?



Morning, Joanne! c:
I'm doing fine, you?


----------



## Jint (Nov 1, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Oh, yeah! That's definitely possible, one of my friends did that, but he's taking a break from school right now. He's out working at the moment ^^
> Ohh I see! Well, it's good that you like what you're going for! I'm sure you'll figure it out when the time comes ^^ Hopefully you aren't being/feeling rushed



Oooo icic!! and hahaa yeah I guess so xD; the kindergarten > primary school > secondary > uni > work progress is rather highlighted in my culture so I hope it's gonna be alright 8")
speaking of which, may I know which anime your signature is from? wwww​


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Morning, Joanne! c:
> I'm doing fine, you?



Hi Alby! I'm doing good

How did your Halloween go?


----------



## Hatori (Nov 1, 2015)

neester14 said:


> same, I was wondering if something happened



Not sure, maybe they did? I just assumed they took it out all of a sudden but since I wasn't there for that, I can't really say >< 



Jint said:


> Oooo icic!! and hahaa yeah I guess so xD; the kindergarten > primary school > secondary > uni > work progress is rather highlighted in my culture so I hope it's gonna be alright 8")
> speaking of which, may I know which anime your signature is from? wwww​



Ohh.. I'm not really sure how it is here, but a lot of students stop right after secondary/high school. I know quite a lot of my classmates are married and work already! Kind of makes me feel like I'm behind, haha... but no rush I suppose. x)
Ah, yes! It's from the Monogatari series ^^ (The guy/MC is easily one of my top fav anime chars huhuhu  )


----------



## himeki (Nov 1, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Thanks so much for the tips! Very helpful indeed ^^ I've only gone to one convention (small local one at a mall) so far, and this lady was overpricing these really small keychains... I forgot what they were called but I checked on amazon and I think a bundle of like 5-6 cost about $20? and the lady was selling them for about $25 EACH. I wanted to tell this lady she's crazy, but I didnt
> 
> And thank you for the link! My brother mentioned this one before since he likes to uhhh "window-shop" (?) online. xD I'll probably wait until I save up more though


Ah, cool! I have two conventions with 6 days inbetween... ;v;
Oh my god, what? That's fcking insane!!!

Also, mandarake is great! the yen to pounds rate is really low so 100 yen is like 50p huehuehue. i'll consult my bank account hahah i need figma rip


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 1, 2015)

Good morning Team Popsicle!
How is everyone? c:


----------



## Mink (Nov 1, 2015)

Good morning Lucanosa, I just woke up c:


----------



## Hatori (Nov 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Ah, cool! I have two conventions with 6 days inbetween... ;v;
> Oh my god, what? That's fcking insane!!!
> 
> Also, mandarake is great! the yen to pounds rate is really low so 100 yen is like 50p huehuehue. i'll consult my bank account hahah i need figma rip



Oh, nice! Are you going to both of them? The one I went to was _kinda-sorta_ big and there were loads of people cosplaying! I just went with casual clothing -- I was really only interested in the merchandise xD I only bought an Izaya Orihara keychain (which is now on my school bag) and a cute little button pin for my sister (I actually don't know where the girl on the button is from x'D... but it looked cute!)

Ooh, haha just try not to spend TOO much, but have fun! ^^


----------



## Albuns (Nov 1, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Hi Alby! I'm doing good
> 
> How did your Halloween go?



It was pretty boring, nothing too exciting happened around my block. How about yours?


----------



## himeki (Nov 1, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Oh, nice! Are you going to both of them? The one I went to was _kinda-sorta_ big and there were loads of people cosplaying! I just went with casual clothing -- I was really only interested in the merchandise xD I only bought an Izaya Orihara keychain (which is now on my school bag) and a cute little button pin for my sister (I actually don't know where the girl on the button is from x'D... but it looked cute!)
> 
> Ooh, haha just try not to spend TOO much, but have fun! ^^



Yeah actually! I'm definitely cosplaying for the first one, IDK for the second. and yes, I'm there for the merch and food RIP.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 1, 2015)

Mink said:


> Good morning Lucanosa, I just woke up c:



morning! 
I've been awake a few hours, but I wish I could sleep more e.e


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 1, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good morning Team Popsicle!
> How is everyone? c:



Morning?  It's 6pm over here!

Anyway, I'm fine. How are you?


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good morning Team Popsicle!
> How is everyone? c:





Mink said:


> Good morning Lucanosa, I just woke up c:



Morning to the both of you!



Alby-Kun said:


> It was pretty boring, nothing too exciting happened around my block. How about yours?



Same here.. I just stayed on tbt the whole time, no trick-or-treaters came by


----------



## Mink (Nov 1, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> morning!
> I've been awake a few hours, but I wish I could sleep more e.e



i was up talking in the team popsicle chat while 2 guys (my brother and my dad) continously snored in one room xD i couldnt sleep if i tried lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



happinessdelight said:


> Morning to the both of you!
> 
> 
> 
> Same here.. I just stayed on tbt the whole time, no trick-or-treaters came by



good morning (Joanne?) xD i think that's your name c:


----------



## Jint (Nov 1, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Ohh.. I'm not really sure how it is here, but a lot of students stop right after secondary/high school. I know quite a lot of my classmates are married and work already! Kind of makes me feel like I'm behind, haha... but no rush I suppose. x)
> Ah, yes! It's from the Monogatari series ^^ (The guy/MC is easily one of my top fav anime chars huhuhu  )



Oooo is that the case? that's interesting o:
ahhh monogatari!! I've been meaning to start it sometime but I'm always too lazy/get distracted by other animes hahaa wwww​


----------



## Albuns (Nov 1, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Morning to the both of you!
> 
> 
> 
> Same here.. I just stayed on tbt the whole time, no trick-or-treaters came by



Awh, did you have candy to give as well? o:


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

Mink said:


> i was up talking in the team popsicle chat while 2 guys (my brother and my dad) continously snored in one room xD i couldnt sleep if i tried lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



yee that's my name 



Alby-Kun said:


> Awh, did you have candy to give as well? o:



yeah LOL my dad bought a big bag of chocolates.. well they're mine now


----------



## himeki (Nov 1, 2015)

Does anyone know how to export as a gif in photoshop? ;v;


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> yee that's my name
> 
> 
> 
> yeah LOL my dad bought a big bag of chocolates.. well they're mine now



Was your porchlight on?

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Does anyone know how to export as a gif in photoshop? ;v;



File ---> Export as ----. Change the ending to .gif ----> click export



I use gimp, so if this doesn't eork I'm sorry >.<


----------



## Hatori (Nov 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah actually! I'm definitely cosplaying for the first one, IDK for the second. and yes, I'm there for the merch and food RIP.



Awesome! I've never cosplayed before but I think it'd be cool to try once. x) 
And I only went for the merch, I went to eat pizza right after at some other place xD



Jint said:


> Oooo is that the case? that's interesting o:
> ahhh monogatari!! I've been meaning to start it sometime but I'm always too lazy/get distracted by other animes hahaa wwww​



Oh really? Haha, I haven't been keeping up with any anime at all for a long while now... I probably should but ehh xP kind of lazy here too!


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2015)

Ow! I didn't know starbursts could hurt you!


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Was your porchlight on?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



we turned it on pretty late so maybe that's why xD all the little kids (if any) probably would've been gone by then. they also could've gone to different neighborhoods because mine is so boring when it comes to holiday spirit


----------



## himeki (Nov 1, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Was your porchlight on?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Unfortunately not. I'm actually seing if I can export it on GIMP as gimp actually works


----------



## duckvely (Nov 1, 2015)

good morning everyone ^^


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> we turned it on pretty late so maybe that's why xD all the little kids (if any) probably would've been gone by then. they also could've gone to different neighborhoods because mine is so boring when it comes to holiday spirit



We would have been out of candy if people didn't call us "hethens". There were some parents like: "No don't go there!" More candy for us!

We had 3 packs of skittles and maybe about 20 starburst packets


----------



## Mink (Nov 1, 2015)

last year when I was handing out candy in my step-dad's house our neighborhood literally had no lights on, no streetlights or anything and all the kids passed by our street even though we were going to hand them out full sized candy bars..the few kids who came by where lucky because i handed out like 3 of each to them because no one was coming to our house, so we decided to take some sparklers to light em and wave them so kids could see there was a house here xD


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 1, 2015)

Mink said:


> last year when I was handing out candy in my step-dad's house our neighborhood literally had no lights on, no streetlights or anything and all the kids passed by our street even though we were going to hand them out full sized candy bars..the few kids who came by where lucky because i handed out like 3 of each to them because no one was coming to our house, so we decided to take some sparklers to light em and wave them so kids could see there was a house here xD



Omg thats so cute!!
Morning everyone ^.^


----------



## Mink (Nov 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Omg thats so cute!!
> Morning everyone ^.^



Morning Gravy! Yeah we always go all out when buying candy, gotta spend our money on something lol


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 1, 2015)

Morning, TP!

I decided to be nice to my sister and give her my big Coffee Crisp candy bar, even though it was my only big candy


----------



## himeki (Nov 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Omg thats so cute!!
> Morning everyone ^.^



night I love your icon!


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> good morning everyone ^^



mornin'



Bunny Bento said:


> We would have been out of candy if people didn't call us "hethens". There were some parents like: "No don't go there!" More candy for us!
> 
> We had 3 packs of skittles and maybe about 20 starburst packets



mmmmm i would love some starburst
i only eat the yellow & orange ones though



Mink said:


> last year when I was handing out candy in my step-dad's house our neighborhood literally had no lights on, no streetlights or anything and all the kids passed by our street even though we were going to hand them out full sized candy bars..the few kids who came by where lucky because i handed out like 3 of each to them because no one was coming to our house, so we decided to take some sparklers to light em and wave them so kids could see there was a house here xD



hahah omg i remember the first halloween we passed out candy we were living in an apartment so kids didn't come by much and we ended up giving away small bowl sizes of candy



gravyplz said:


> Omg thats so cute!!
> Morning everyone ^.^



morning gravy!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 1, 2015)

Mink said:


> Morning Gravy! Yeah we always go all out when buying candy, gotta spend our money on something lol



haha yea i see what you mean, aw its so nice your giving it out to kids on halloween ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> night I love your icon!



aw thankyou, i love yours too!!! (cries bc i wasnt able to win a scribble)


----------



## Albuns (Nov 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Omg thats so cute!!
> Morning everyone ^.^



Morning, Mash Potatoes~


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 1, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> morning gravy!


Hey happiness!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Morning, Mash Potatoes~



morning alby ^.^
(tries to come up with cute yet witty nick name)


----------



## Mink (Nov 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> haha yea i see what you mean, aw its so nice your giving it out to kids on halloween ^.^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I know omg i bet there's like 5 packs of candy still back at my apartment because we live on the second floor lol and oop your signature is too big :<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Morning, Mash Potatoes~



Morning Alby, how's it going


----------



## Albuns (Nov 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Hey happiness!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



If it helps, Alby is short for Albatross. x)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mink said:


> I know omg i bet there's like 5 packs of candy still back at my apartment because we live on the second floor lol and oop your signature is too big :<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Hiya, Minky Mouse! Nothing much, just laying in bed watching anime, you?


----------



## himeki (Nov 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> aw thankyou, i love yours too!!! (cries bc i wasnt able to win a scribble)


posts 1357 or 2468? 

Finished my SOTW entry!


----------



## Mink (Nov 1, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> If it helps, Alby is short for Albatross. x)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



On my dad's bed on a hard-to-type on chromebook scrolling on tbt forums xD I should be getting ready to go somewhere but I'm lazy

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> posts 1357 or 2468?
> 
> Finished my SOTW entry!



OMGGGG MAMEGOMA IS MY LIFEEE I LOVE IT rip my net


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 1, 2015)

Mink said:


> I know omg i bet there's like 5 packs of candy still back at my apartment because we live on the second floor lol and oop your signature is too big :<
> 
> [/COLOR]



SEND THEM TO MEEEE 
omg it is, what do you know it took them a few months  , ill fix it now, thanks for telling me !!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> If it helps, Alby is short for Albatross. x)


omg that name is cute as it is, MUST COME UP WITH CUTE NEW NICKNAME


----------



## Taj (Nov 1, 2015)

Isn't albatross a bird?


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 1, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Isn't albatross a bird?



no they are a team popsicle member, dont be so rude 

(jks)


----------



## himeki (Nov 1, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Isn't albatross a bird?



Yeah it is. From when I knew him before, his battle win quote was "Falcons are more diligent then you think" but Albatrosses aren't falcons .-.


----------



## Albuns (Nov 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah it is. From when I knew him before, his battle win quote was "Falcons are more diligent then you think" but Albatrosses aren't falcons .-.



Tsh, should've changed it to birds instead of falcons. Oh well.


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 1, 2015)

Congrats Jaz on the costume contest!!!!! So proud for you!!!


----------



## roseflower (Nov 1, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Congrats Jaz on the costume contest!!!!! So proud for you!!!



Hi DaCoSim and everyone!

Congrats Miharu on winning the contest


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

wait where's the thread where it says the winners of the disguise contest?? i never saw it!!


----------



## roseflower (Nov 1, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> wait where's the thread where it says the winners of the disguise contest?? i never saw it!!



Look at the votes c;


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Look at the votes c;



oooh honestly i was expecting it. i didn't vote for her though, i voted for the pirate girl (i don't know what her tbt username is)


----------



## roseflower (Nov 1, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> oooh honestly i was expecting it. i didn't vote for her though, i voted for the pirate girl (i don't know what her tbt username is)



Yeah Miharu ruled the votes kinda the entire time c;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 1, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Congrats Jaz on the costume contest!!!!! So proud for you!!!



Congrats, Jaz!  

Also guys, I just posted a giveaway thread in the TBT Marketplace. Feel free to check it out: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?332350-100-TBT!&p=5750994#post5750994


----------



## Jint (Nov 1, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Oh really? Haha, I haven't been keeping up with any anime at all for a long while now... I probably should but ehh xP kind of lazy here too!



these days I only watch anime once a week (?) hahaa xD
I'm juusssttt up to date with haikyuu, noragami and one punch man 8")​


----------



## Hatori (Nov 1, 2015)

Jint said:


> these days I only watch anime once a week (?) hahaa xD
> I'm juusssttt up to date with haikyuu, noragami and one punch man 8")​



Oh wow, that's more than me! xD
Ahh, the good ones x: ! I've yet to watch more of them... I really should when I've the time OTL


----------



## himeki (Nov 1, 2015)

Anyone know a way to make quick TBT without selling anything?  I would sell art but noone buys so I need other ways haha


----------



## Albuns (Nov 1, 2015)

Hands down, Berserk is officially the most messed up anime I've ever watched.


----------



## MissLily123 (Nov 1, 2015)

Congrats on the win Miharu!


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

oh yeah i totally forgot to say *Congratulations* to Miharu! I totally loved your costume even though I didn't vote for it ;c


----------



## Jint (Nov 1, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Oh wow, that's more than me! xD
> Ahh, the good ones x: ! I've yet to watch more of them... I really should when I've the time OTL



hahaa yeah they're really good!! I just watched the newest ep of one punch man ` 7 `
ahhh has school been busy for you? D;



Alby-Kun said:


> Hands down, Berserk is officially the most messed up anime I've ever watched.



I think my best was just mirai nikki xD;;
my first anime with yandere characters 6v6​


----------



## Albuns (Nov 1, 2015)

Jint said:


> hahaa yeah they're really good!! I just watched the newest ep of one punch man ` 7 `
> ahhh has school been busy for you? D;
> 
> 
> ...



Never watched Mirai Nikki, but I heard it was quite bloody. xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 1, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Never watched Mirai Nikki, but I heard it was quite bloody. xD



You should watch ghost hound, that's pretty messed up


----------



## Jint (Nov 1, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Never watched Mirai Nikki, but I heard it was quite bloody. xD



it is.... it's about people killing each other afterall //sweats​


----------



## Hatori (Nov 1, 2015)

Jint said:


> hahaa yeah they're really good!! I just watched the newest ep of one punch man ` 7 `
> ahhh has school been busy for you? D;
> 
> 
> ...



Ohh nice! And yeah, lately it's been pretty busy but it's okay x)

Ooh, messed-up anime? Oh man, I don't know which one is the most messed up. I heard Gantz (manga) was pretty messed-up I think. I enjoy reading Btooom! (that one's a bit messed up)

/says 'messed up' a lot


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi guys, what's up c:


----------



## Hatori (Nov 1, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Hi guys, what's up c:



Hey there, Aerate! Not much, just hanging around xD and you? ^^


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 1, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Hey there, Aerate! Not much, just hanging around xD and you? ^^



Haha nothing really, just woke up early to talk to a friend but they aren't around Dx


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2015)

Can I do someones OC/ mayor chibi style?  I need to practice


----------



## Hatori (Nov 1, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Haha nothing really, just woke up early to talk to a friend but they aren't around Dx



Oh, I see x) Hopefully they'll be around soon, though!



Bunny Bento said:


> Can I do someones OC/ mayor chibi style?  I need to practice



Hey there, Bunny Bento! Are you looking for a female or male OC/Mayor? ^^


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Oh, I see x) Hopefully they'll be around soon, though!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there, Bunny Bento! Are you looking for a female or male OC/Mayor? ^^



I need practice on male hair. I can try Both


----------



## Hatori (Nov 1, 2015)

Here are my male characters if you're interested in practicing any of them :]

*[1]*
*[2]*
*[3]*
*[4]*

I made a new one recently, as well (still haven't given him a name yet and all)



Spoiler:


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Here are my male characters if you're interested in practicing any of them :]
> 
> *[1]*
> *[2]*
> ...



I'm going to try Akira.

Is he mischevious?


----------



## BunnyFox (Nov 1, 2015)

Afternoon guys 

Sorry I haven't been on, my sister's friends took over the computer room and I couldn't hop on


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Afternoon guys
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on, my sister's friends took over the computer room and I couldn't hop on



Good evening!


----------



## Hatori (Nov 1, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I'm going to try Akira.
> 
> Is he mischevious?



Yes, he's very mischievous! x) Haha



Blackjack said:


> Afternoon guys
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on, my sister's friends took over the computer room and I couldn't hop on



Good afternoon, Blackjack!


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Yes, he's very mischievous! x) Haha
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon, Blackjack!



This isn't looking very chibi-ish at all. Oh well. I like it so far


----------



## Hatori (Nov 1, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> This isn't looking very chibi-ish at all. Oh well. I like it so far



It's fine, as long as you like how it's coming along ^^ I was working on one, too


----------



## Jint (Nov 1, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Here are my male characters if you're interested in practicing any of them :]
> 
> *[1]*
> *[2]*
> ...



I'm so weak for megane _з」∠)_​


----------



## Hatori (Nov 1, 2015)

Jint said:


> I'm so weak for megane _з」∠)_​



Oh gosh! Thank you so much OTL (I have a weakness for megane too, it's ok) I almost didn't see that as a link! 
Thank you againnn <3


----------



## Miharu (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm finally home from work everyone!! <33 How are you guys doing and what have you guys been up to? c: I hope you guys had an amazing weekend!~ 

I'll be reading all the posts I've missed once I change into comfy clothes and get some food to eat! XD


----------



## Albuns (Nov 1, 2015)

Should I be thinking about which college or university I should go to? I'm in 11th grade right now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> I'm finally home from work everyone!! <33 How are you guys doing and what have you guys been up to? c: I hope you guys had an amazing weekend!~
> 
> I'll be reading all the posts I've missed once I change into comfy clothes and get some food to eat! XD



Welcome hoooome, Mama Mimi~
Nothing much, just laying here half asleep listening to music. -u-


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm finally home from work everyone!! <33 How are you guys doing and what have you guys been up to? c: I hope you guys had an amazing weekend!~
> 
> I'll be reading all the posts I've missed once I change into comfy clothes and get some food to eat! XD



Heyyy! Welcome back <33 how was work???


I'm just heading to school in half an hour or so D: I'm both sleepy and hungry since I woke up at 4 AM. If only I could take a day off today ;u; oh well.


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2015)

@Hatori- I just finished the main. Now making it digital.


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Heyyy! Welcome back <33 how was work???
> 
> 
> I'm just heading to school in half an hour or so D: I'm both sleepy and hungry since I woke up at 4 AM. If only I could take a day off today ;u; oh well.



wow our time zones are so different D:
It's 8:17 PM for me


----------



## Albuns (Nov 1, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> wow our time zones are so different D:
> It's 8:17 PM for me



Lucky, it's 9:22 here. ;v;


----------



## Hatori (Nov 1, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> @Hatori- I just finished the main. Now making it digital.



Sounds good! 

Also @ Jint...

Please take this as a token of my gratitude OTL

*[x]*



/sorry it's huge, I work on big canvases OTL


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 1, 2015)

hey everyone im back from a long day at school, but hey i finished my assignment ^.^


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> hey everyone im back from a long day at school, but hey i finished my assignment ^.^



I just finished mine XD

I wanna go to school, but it's 7:54 PM DX

My friend will be on the buses tomorrow! her family is back finally!


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

what's very disappointing about school is that my best friend and i only have two classes together.. first and last period.


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> hey everyone im back from a long day at school, but hey i finished my assignment ^.^



Oh gravy, I saw the art you did for aleshapie. Wow!!! Really really good!!!!


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> what's very disappointing about school is that my best friend and i only have two classes together.. first and last period.



Me and my friend don't have *any* classes together


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Me and my friend don't have *any* classes together



well i make friends in every class. except in second period which is gym. everyone basically *hates* me there OTL

im also friends with a popular girl i guess you could say. she hangs with populars so i would say she's pop too.


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 1, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I just finished mine XD
> 
> I wanna go to school, but it's 7:54 PM DX
> 
> My friend will be on the buses tomorrow! her family is back finally!



oh awesome! its 4p.m here and i just wanna stay at home for ever :_:


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> oh awesome! its 4p.m here and i just wanna stay at home for ever :_:



lol

I get that feeling on Thursdays.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I forgot to mention it's raining here. The noise is lovely <3


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> lol
> 
> I get that feeling on Thursdays.
> 
> ...



ah nice! i can't remember the last time it rained *peacefully* here. last time it rained here it was because of some tropical storm/hurricane passing by. it wasn't peaceful at all.


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> ah nice! i can't remember the last time it rained *peacefully* here. last time it rained here it was because of some tropical storm/hurricane passing by. it wasn't peaceful at all.



We don't get many big storms. The baddest storm I remember made a huge mess. I actually walked home in it 

It was really lightningy and windy. I'm surprised our power didn't get knocked out. It was really bad for me (I don't get tornadoes. I'll prob never expierence one)


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> We don't get many big storms. The baddest storm I remember made a huge mess. I actually walked home in it
> 
> It was really lightningy and windy. I'm surprised our power didn't get knocked out. It was really bad for me (I don't get tornadoes. I'll prob never expierence one)



My grandma gets tornadoes around April/May. One time I was with her and it rained really hard. I was with her because my parents were in California at my other grandma's funeral. We had to go to my uncle's house because it was way safer there. I was paranoid the whole time praying I wouldn't die


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> My grandma gets tornadoes around April/May. One time I was with her and it rained really hard. I was with her because my parents were in California at my other grandma's funeral. We had to go to my uncle's house because it was way safer there. I was paranoid the whole time praying I wouldn't die



I hsve mountains and basically live in the middle of no storms. Aka Utah


There is also this: Utah: 10% water, 90% desert


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I hsve mountains and basically live in the middle of no storms. Aka Utah



Ah yeah I've heard Utah doesn't get storms.

Okay, does anyone watch BuzzFeed? I do all the time and I read the website (when i get to use my mom's phone haha)


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 1, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> lol
> 
> I get that feeling on Thursdays.
> 
> ...



aw i love rain, rain and weekends go so well together 
(prays for a rainy weekend)


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Ah yeah I've heard Utah doesn't get storms.
> 
> Okay, does anyone watch BuzzFeed? I do all the time and I read the website (when i get to use my mom's phone haha)



I watch BuzzFeed all the time XD


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I watch BuzzFeed all the time XD



oh lol. my parents watch their videos too! I hope you know what I am talking about when I say Ashdrew for life


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> oh lol. my parents watch their videos too! I hope you know what I am talking about when I say Ashdrew for life



Yep!


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Yep!



Yeah but they haven't been making videos of them for a while.


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 1, 2015)

phew i managed to finnish naekoyas lil chibi 







i might open a chibi shop some time ^.^


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> phew i managed to finnish naekoyas lil chibi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wanna try my mayor again?


----------



## Locket (Nov 2, 2015)

Where is everyone?

My brother scared me really bad XD


----------



## aericell (Nov 2, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> phew i managed to finnish naekoyas lil chibi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg so cute!! i would buy if you opened one


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Congrats Jaz on the costume contest!!!!! So proud for you!!!


Ahhh thank you so much!!! ;//v//; <33



roseflower said:


> Hi DaCoSim and everyone!
> 
> Congrats Miharu on winning the contest


Thank you!! >//v/<



Dawnpiplup said:


> Congrats, Jaz!


Ahhh thank youu!! ;//v//; <3



MissLily123 said:


> Congrats on the win Miharu!


Thank you Lily!! XD <3



Sugarella said:


> oh yeah i totally forgot to say *Congratulations* to Miharu! I totally loved your costume even though I didn't vote for it ;c


Ahh thank you~ ;///v/;



Alby-Kun said:


> Welcome hoooome, Mama Mimi~
> Nothing much, just laying here half asleep listening to music. -u-


Thank youu!!! And oohhh what kind of music? XD 



Aerate said:


> Heyyy! Welcome back <33 how was work???
> 
> 
> I'm just heading to school in half an hour or so D: I'm both sleepy and hungry since I woke up at 4 AM. If only I could take a day off today ;u; oh well.


Ayyeee!! XD Work was pretty good!!! So happy I have Mondays off :'D I get to sleep in mwuhahahaha XD

Aww!! I hope you had a great time at school!!



gravyplz said:


> phew i managed to finnish naekoyas lil chibi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHH SHE'S SO CUTEEE!!! >//v//< GREAT JOB AHHH I'm so excited to see how mine turns out!! <3


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 2, 2015)

Congrats on winning, Miharu >w<


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Congrats on winning, Miharu >w<



Ahhh thank you so much!! ;//v//; <3


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 2, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Wanna try my mayor again?
> 
> View attachment 154969



sure, maybe when i do minks lil scribble 

- - - Post Merge - - -



happinessdelight said:


> omg so cute!! i would buy if you opened one



aww thankyou!! ^.^
i'll definitly open one up in the holidays (3 weeks away )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> AHHH SHE'S SO CUTEEE!!! >//v//< GREAT JOB AHHH I'm so excited to see how mine turns out!! <3



AWW THANKYOU!!!!! YOURS IS UP NEXT! (or possibly mink's )

omg YOU WON CONGRATS!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

you deserved it!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> AWW THANKYOU!!!!! YOURS IS UP NEXT! (or possibly mink's )
> 
> omg YOU WON CONGRATS!!!!!!
> 
> ...


AHHH THANK YOUU!! >//v//< Also did you receive my PM with my references yesterday? XD I didn't get a PM back, so I'm not sure if you saw it yet! XD 

And it's no worries! <3 Feel free to take your time on mine! ;D No rush! c:


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHHH THANK YOUU!! >//v//< Also did you receive my PM with my references yesterday? XD I didn't get a PM back, so I'm not sure if you saw it yet! XD
> 
> And it's no worries! <3 Feel free to take your time on mine! ;D No rush! c:



omg sorry i didn't reply *.* i was stressed out with school work, my head wasn't in the right place 
but everything's handed in and i can relax! finally!! (untill stressfull exams next week ;_  
ill try take my time and make it look as good as i can, but remember i'm still new to chibi 
and, again , congratz!!! you so deserved to win, and you trophy looks so nice and shiny ^.^


----------



## aericell (Nov 2, 2015)

AH OMG MIHARUU I TOTALLY FORGOT TO CONGRATULATE YOU D:

But congrats on winning the costume contest!! Well deserved


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> omg sorry i didn't reply *.* i was stressed out with school work, my head wasn't in the right place
> but everything's handed in and i can relax! finally!! (untill stressfull exams next week ;_
> ill try take my time and make it look as good as i can, but remember i'm still new to chibi
> and, again , congratz!!! you so deserved to win, and you trophy looks so nice and shiny ^.^


It's no problem at all!! >//v//< I was worried you didn't get it :'D I'm so glad you can finally relax!! <3 And of course!! Feel free to try out anything you want with my chibi! <3 

Ahh thank you so very much! ;//v/;



happinessdelight said:


> AH OMG MIHARUU I TOTALLY FORGOT TO CONGRATULATE YOU D:
> 
> But congrats on winning the costume contest!! Well deserved


IT'S NO PROBLEM AT ALL SDJKLFJSLFS THANK YOU AHHH ;//v//; <333


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 2, 2015)

Helloooooooooooooooo everyone!

How are you?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Helloooooooooooooooo everyone!
> 
> How are you?



Hiii!! I'm doing great! XD I'm just hoping I don't get sick :'D My throat feels a little dry/sore xD 

How are you? c:


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 2, 2015)

I just looked on the first post to see when the giveaway ends, and it doesn't say when it ends yet.

Aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh giveaway hype


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 2, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Helloooooooooooooooo everyone!
> 
> How are you?



hey superstar! im doing good, just handed in the biggest assignment of my life ;_;
how have you been?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hiii!! I'm doing great! XD I'm just hoping I don't get sick :'D My throat feels a little dry/sore xD
> 
> How are you? c:



Oh noo D: I hope it gets better soon!

I'm fine, but I have to go to school today. I woke up at 6:40am >_<


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> I just looked on the first post to see when the giveaway ends, and it doesn't say when it ends yet.
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh giveaway hype



It'll be ending sometime tomorrow c: We just don't have the time down yet, since I don't know when Jacob will be able to be available for the giveaway tomorrow. It'll most likely be around 7pm PST time or so~ But it'll be announced sometime tomorrow xD


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hiii!! I'm doing great! XD I'm just hoping I don't get sick :'D My throat feels a little dry/sore xD
> 
> How are you? c:



aww feel better soon!
i was feeling a little off color today aswell :0, but nothing a good nap couldn't fix


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> It'll be ending sometime tomorrow c: We just don't have the time down yet, since I don't know when Jacob will be able to be available for the giveaway tomorrow. It'll most likely be around 7pm PST time or so~ But it'll be announced sometime tomorrow xD



Ohhhhh OK! I was just wondering because it's the 2nd over here, the day when the giveaway ends.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Oh noo D: I hope it gets better soon!
> 
> I'm fine, but I have to go to school today. I woke up at 6:40am >_<


Ahh thank you!! ;v  ; I hope it goes away soon D; I don't want to wake up sick ; A ;

WOW o __ o That's early! What time do you have school? o:



gravyplz said:


> aww feel better soon!
> i was feeling a little off color today aswell :0, but nothing a good nap couldn't fix


Ahhh thank you!! ;v ; I hope it goes away! > v < I really don't want to get sick ; A ; 
That's true!! I may take a nap or just head to bed soon ahahha XD



SuperStar2361 said:


> Ohhhhh OK! I was just wondering because it's the 2nd over here, the day when the giveaway ends.


Ohh it's 11:08pm here and it's still the 1st of November XD


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahh thank you!! ;v  ; I hope it goes away soon D; I don't want to wake up sick ; A ;
> 
> WOW o __ o That's early! What time do you have school? o:
> 
> ...



Yea sleeping either helps a lot or speeds up the "sick" process :_:

yea its November 2nd here and i woke up and freaked out, then remembered about weird time zones 

- - - Post Merge - - -

hey sorry to ask this but what color was your hair  or the hair in the muse you sent me? was it black or brown?


----------



## cinny (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu, your lineup is nioce!!

Ahhhello all 
I ate a bag of hersheys today ugho, tsk tsk @ me.

I want to make cheesecake though.... Ahhh my sweet tooth is back.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Yea sleeping either helps a lot or speeds up the "sick" process :_:
> 
> yea its November 2nd here and i woke up and freaked out, then remembered about weird time zones
> 
> ...


Yeahh!! ; __ ; It's scary ahaha it normally speeds it up for me :'D

OHH YEAHH sjdfklsfjds sorry :'D I thought I mentioned it'll be PST time ahaha XD But we still have pretty much a full day until it ends ;D I'll be announcing the time once Jacob gets back to me!~ He's currently asleep and has school in the morning XD

It's black!~ But brown works too! c: 



cinny said:


> Miharu, your lineup is nioce!!
> 
> Ahhhello all
> I ate a bag of hersheys today ugho, tsk tsk @ me.
> ...


Ahh thank you!! >//v/< and omg!! Hahaha XD I had a few reeses and kit kats! XD Mwuahaha!

OHH what kind of cheesecake did you want to make? c:


----------



## cinny (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yeahh!! ; __ ; It's scary ahaha it normally speeds it up for me :'D
> 
> OHH YEAHH sjdfklsfjds sorry :'D I thought I mentioned it'll be PST time ahaha XD But we still have pretty much a full day until it ends ;D I'll be announcing the time once Jacob gets back to me!~ He's currently asleep and has school in the morning XD
> 
> ...



Omgaah i need some kit kats!!
I want to make a brownie cheesecake LOL ugh craving for chocolate since yesterday.


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yeahh!! ; __ ; It's scary ahaha it normally speeds it up for me :'D
> 
> OHH YEAHH sjdfklsfjds sorry :'D I thought I mentioned it'll be PST time ahaha XD But we still have pretty much a full day until it ends ;D I'll be announcing the time once Jacob gets back to me!~ He's currently asleep and has school in the morning XD
> 
> ...



aww well if its cold or flu like symptoms, try eating something spicy, that always helps me ^.^
just remember to keep drinking water 
ok thanks, im half way through your request, i may be able to have it done in an hour ^.^


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ayyeee!! XD Work was pretty good!!! So happy I have Mondays off :'D I get to sleep in mwuhahahaha XD
> 
> Aww!! I hope you had a great time at school!!


Awwww damn that's lucky :'D But for that you need to work on Weekends muahahahaha, we can enjoy that 8) 

School was a drag  The winter already got to me and I'm sick with a cold  It got unbearable at school, I slept through classes most of the day. Oh well, finally hooome  At least I can relax now~


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 2, 2015)

wa blam 
here's Miharu's lil chibi ^.^


----------



## cinny (Nov 2, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> wa blam
> here's Miharu's lil chibi ^.^



I love it!
Agh I would totally req for RLC if I wasn't saving every penny I find. d:


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 2, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> wa blam
> here's Miharu's lil chibi ^.^



Wow! Turned out great!!!!


----------



## BunnyFox (Nov 2, 2015)

Morning guys! Can't wait for the giveaway today!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi guys //siiiigh
 I'm sad ; v ;


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

Good morning!  I'm sorry I've been inactive here ;-; I've been so busy and procrastination.

Good luck to everyone in the giveaway! c:


----------



## aericell (Nov 2, 2015)

morning everyone!!



queenstucky said:


> Hi guys //siiiigh
> I'm sad ; v ;



aww howcome?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> morning everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> aww howcome?



I lost Tia due to a TT accident //sobs


----------



## aericell (Nov 2, 2015)

queenstucky said:


> I lost Tia due to a TT accident //sobs



omg I know the feeling D: I lost Shep a while ago due to a TT accident too


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> omg I know the feeling D: I lost Shep a while ago due to a TT accident too



I was resetting my town over and over trying for Tia and I had finally got her and I cried so hard when I got her-- I was trying to cycle Elvis or Mitzi out and I'm not really good at cycling, and I ended up losing Tia v_v


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello, and good morning! How are you guys?


----------



## himeki (Nov 2, 2015)

ok wtf my mom is angry at me because i said i was busy and couldn't make her tea right then???

anyways, gonna try and stream some stuff now, link is https://join.me/941-661-847


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ok wtf my mom is angry at me because i said i was busy and couldn't make her tea right then???
> 
> anyways, gonna try and stream some stuff now, link is https://join.me/941-661-847



your mum is r00d
 tell her i think tea is gr0s--
i'd check out your stream, but i'm swamped with schoolwork since im suspended and stuff hnnn ; v ;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Hello, and good morning! How are you guys?



Good morning homie-- 
I'm doing good, except for the fact I'm drowning in school work XDD


----------



## aericell (Nov 2, 2015)

queenstucky said:


> I was resetting my town over and over trying for Tia and I had finally got her and I cried so hard when I got her-- I was trying to cycle Elvis or Mitzi out and I'm not really good at cycling, and I ended up losing Tia v_v



ahh, for me i hadn't played in a while and didn't cycle back enough days  i didn't even notice his house was missing until my sister came over



Sparro said:


> Hello, and good morning! How are you guys?



morning! pretty good, how are you?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 2, 2015)

@Delight of Happiness tired, got to go to school soon :/

@Queen Stucky II what kind of school work?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

Sparro said:


> @Delight of Happiness tired, got to go to school soon :/
> 
> @Queen Stucky II what kind of school work?



Several different kinds--- history, spanish, physical science, algebra-- @w@;;
 I'm nearly finished with my History and I'm done with my Spanish-- so we're halfway there I guess @w@;; 
 I have a lot of algebra to do though hnnn


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 2, 2015)

queenstucky said:


> Several different kinds--- history, spanish, physical science, algebra-- @w@;;
> I'm nearly finished with my History and I'm done with my Spanish-- so we're halfway there I guess @w@;;
> I have a lot of algebra to do though hnnn



Good luck!! Homework is stupid :/


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Good luck!! Homework is stupid :/



It's not exactly homework, it's work I'm supposed to makeup after weeks of not being in school due to suspension--- so every couple weeks, I'll get a huge stack of work I have to make up and yeah-- which is technically homework-- but I can't go turn it in to the school the next day siiiiince I'm not allowed on school grounds @w@;;


----------



## himeki (Nov 2, 2015)

queenstucky said:


> It's not exactly homework, it's work I'm supposed to makeup after weeks of not being in school due to suspension--- so every couple weeks, I'll get a huge stack of work I have to make up and yeah-- which is technically homework-- but I can't go turn it in to the school the next day siiiiince I'm not allowed on school grounds @w@;;



If you don't mind me asking, how did you get suspended?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how did you get suspended?



i can't talk about it hnnn </33 
 //well i mentioned it before i decided to edit it because i don't like the thought of being judged by anyone who read what i said XD


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 2, 2015)

Hey everyone! c: how's everyone's day going??

- - - Post Merge - - -



queenstucky said:


> well-- promise you wont change your input on me-- but my other personality has been dealing with this guy i know for the longest time-- and this guy never stops messing with me or my little brother
> so at the school football game-- my little brothers friend gave me a pocket knife, and my other personality's like
> 
> lets go show it to that guy
> ...


Not judging you or anything, but that was a very immature action ): I hope no one was hurt. 

Hopefully you'll be allowed back in school soon c:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Hey everyone! c: how's everyone's day going??
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I know it was immature v_v No one was hurt, except for me probably XDD I know what I did was wrong and accepted my punishment @w@;;
 Yeah, I'll be allowed in school soon!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 2, 2015)

AAAAAAAYYYYYYEEEEE everyone!

oMF QUEENSTUCKY YOUR SIG XDDDD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> AAAAAAAYYYYYYEEEEE everyone!
> 
> oMF QUEENSTUCKY YOUR SIG XDDDD



Hey Luma! How was school? aND YAAAAS
MY SIG LMAO


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 2, 2015)

hello everyone n_n

I forgot one of my online classes was canceled for this week so I have a few hours of free time XD


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

*Morning everyone! Just a quick announcement! The giveaway shall end on 11/2/15 (today) at 7pm PST time! c: I'll be updating the Quest Roster sometime in the afternoon so you can see how much pps you have left! Don't forget to show your popsicle collectibles, otherwise they won't count towards your entries! cx*​




cinny said:


> Omgaah i need some kit kats!!
> I want to make a brownie cheesecake LOL ugh craving for chocolate since yesterday.


AHHH!~ Did you get some from Halloween? ;D
OHHH That actually sounds really good!! XD



gravyplz said:


> wa blam
> here's Miharu's lil chibi ^.^


OMGGGG AHHH THANK YOU SO MUCH GRAVYY SHE'S SO CUTE JSLFKDJSLFDS <3333 



The Hidden Owl said:


> hello everyone n_n
> 
> I forgot one of my online classes was canceled for this week so I have a few hours of free time XD


Morning!!! XD And woo!! Free time to talk with Owl! XD Hahaha How's your morning been so far? c:


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 2, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> hello everyone n_n
> 
> I forgot one of my online classes was canceled for this week so I have a few hours of free time XD



Ha!!! Yay!!!! My hubby is coming home at lunch so we get a free part local day as well


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

MIHARU-CHAAAAAAAAN!!! //TACKLES HER TO THE GROUND
 I MISSED YOU! ^/////////^


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> *Morning everyone! Just a quick announcement! The giveaway shall end on 11/2/15 (today) at 7pm PST time! c: I'll be updating the Quest Roster sometime in the afternoon so you can see how much pps you have left! Don't forget to show your popsicle collectibles, otherwise they won't count towards your entries! cx*​



Quote~ cuz why not c":

Also hey <3 is it morning where you are?? Did you have a good sleep XD


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

queenstucky said:


> MIHARU-CHAAAAAAAAN!!! //TACKLES HER TO THE GROUND
> I MISSED YOU! ^/////////^


HIIIII >///v/< //FALLS OVER AHAHAHAH I MISSED YOU TOOO!~ <33
What have you been up to? 



Aerate said:


> Quote~ cuz why not c":
> 
> Also hey <3 is it morning where you are?? Did you have a good sleep XD


Thanks for the quote!! XD 
Yeah it's only 9:51am here LOL I might go back to sleep since I'm still sleepy!! XD Hahahaha did you sleep well?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning!!! XD And woo!! Free time to talk with Owl! XD Hahaha How's your morning been so far? c:



It's been ok! Still trying to get used to the time change... v.v;

It's finally feeling like winter!!!! It rained last night and it's cloudy this morning. ovo


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HIIIII >///v/< //FALLS OVER AHAHAHAH I MISSED YOU TOOO!~ <33
> What have you been up to?



I've been doing schoolwork all day! All I have left to finish is my algebra! >w<


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Thanks for the quote!! XD
> Yeah it's only 9:51am here LOL I might go back to sleep since I'm still sleepy!! XD Hahahaha did you sleep well?



Anytime XDD

LOL you should go back to sleep XD I'm gonna nap for a bit too, catch some Zs Dx and nope I barely slept for 3 hours, woke up at like 4 AM and didn't bother sleeping because of school o: Got a lot of catching up to do!! XD


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> It's been ok! Still trying to get used to the time change... v.v;
> 
> It's finally feeling like winter!!!! It rained last night and it's cloudy this morning. ovo


Aww!! At least we get more sleep!! Mwuahaha XD

And OMG SAME HERE!! It rained all night ahahah! It was nice XD I love winter so much! I can finally wear all the jumpers/sweaters I have! <33



queenstucky said:


> I've been doing schoolwork all day! All I have left to finish is my algebra! >w<


OHH GOOD LUCK!!! cx Gogogogo!~ Then you'll have free time! 



Aerate said:


> Anytime XDD
> 
> LOL you should go back to sleep XD I'm gonna nap for a bit too, catch some Zs Dx and nope I barely slept for 3 hours, woke up at like 4 AM and didn't bother sleeping because of school o: Got a lot of catching up to do!! XD


I seriously might! Hahaha I'm sleepy right now XD And my fluffy soft blanket is calling for me LOOL AND AWWW!! GO TO SLEEP!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Aww!! At least we get more sleep!! Mwuahaha XD
> 
> And OMG SAME HERE!! It rained all night ahahah! It was nice XD I love winter so much! I can finally wear all the jumpers/sweaters I have! <33
> 
> ...



b-but i have so much algebra
//slips and falls on face


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I seriously might! Hahaha I'm sleepy right now XD And my fluffy soft blanket is calling for me LOOL AND AWWW!! GO TO SLEEP!!



MY GOD you remind me of my soft fluffy quilt too ;u; we should both go to sleep LOL xD


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

queenstucky said:


> b-but i have so much algebra
> //slips and falls on face


YOU CAN DO ITTT!!!! FINISH YOUR MISSION >;D Hahaha XD 



Aerate said:


> MY GOD you remind me of my soft fluffy quilt too ;u; we should both go to sleep LOL xD


YEEE AHAHAH okay I'm going to slip in bed now xD I'll probably be lurking on my phone then fall asleep ahahha! Night! XD


----------



## aericell (Nov 2, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> hello everyone n_n
> 
> I forgot one of my online classes was canceled for this week so I have a few hours of free time XD



Omg owl your avi!!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> *Morning everyone! Just a quick announcement! The giveaway shall end on 11/2/15 (today) at 7pm PST time! c: I'll be updating the Quest Roster sometime in the afternoon so you can see how much pps you have left! Don't forget to show your popsicle collectibles, otherwise they won't count towards your entries! cx*​


^^


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Aww!! At least we get more sleep!! Mwuahaha XD
> 
> And OMG SAME HERE!! It rained all night ahahah! It was nice XD I love winter so much! I can finally wear all the jumpers/sweaters I have! <33


YESSSS I can finally wear all the flannel I want XDDD

welp I gtg to get back to school n.n

- - - Post Merge - - -



happinessdelight said:


> Omg owl your avi!!



OMG ik right!!! I didn't know what to put since I wanted to change it so I thought why not my idol hahahah


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> YESSSS I can finally wear all the flannel I want XDDD
> 
> welp I gtg to get back to school n.n
> 
> ...



Have a great day at school!!


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu go to sleep XD then again I'm in bed using my phone too T^T


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Miharu go to sleep XD then again I'm in bed using my phone too T^T



SEE! YOU ARE ONE TO TALK AHAHAHAH XD Patrick is playing Yu Gi Oh next to me hahaha


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> SEE! YOU ARE ONE TO TALK AHAHAHAH XD Patrick is playing Yu Gi Oh next to me hahaha



I WAS JUST SETTING AN ALARM AND GOT SIDETRACKED IS ALL D: 

Also you both should go to sleep hahah XD


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello everyone! How are you all today? c: 

and also, (sorry for being late) congratulations Miharu on winning the deceitful disguise contest!! ^^

Also (last also haha), I may be popping in and out of the thread because i'm doing an assignment which is due in today ;w; (it's allmoost done)

@The Hidden Owl is that kpop (I think) in your avatar? oo: who is it? (sorry i'm new to kpop ;w


----------



## himeki (Nov 2, 2015)

I'd like to exchange all my PP for entries, so I should have a total of 16 entries! OuO


----------



## aericell (Nov 2, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> Hello everyone! How are you all today? c:
> 
> and also, (sorry for being late) congratulations Miharu on winning the deceitful disguise contest!! ^^
> 
> ...



hey sleepi! i'm doing good, how are you?

also Owl's avi is TOP of Big Bang :3 if you haven't listened to them at all you should really check them out!


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 2, 2015)

@happinessdelight i'm doing pretty well, very tired though ;w; 
ohh o: thank you for telling me c: I'll have a listen ^^ 

Now i'd better be off to do some more college work haha..  ;w; OTL


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 2, 2015)

Nap time for hubby  so now I'm back  he had a rough sleep last night poor baby!!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

heeeey guise i'm back from a motorcycle ride w/ step dad ^J^

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> Oooh fun!!! I haven't been on a motorcycle in years!!!!



o h mi gosh
 yo u noticed me 

//inHALES
 AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH <333
/TACKLES AND HUGS
 i ship you and filbert so hard hnnn <33 not like in a love relationship way buT LIKE A REALLY REALLY CLOSE FRIENDS KIND OF WAY
 YOU'RE LIKE HIS MOM <33333


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 2, 2015)

queenstucky said:


> heeeey guise i'm back from a motorcycle ride w/ step dad ^J^



Oooh fun!!! I haven't been on a motorcycle in years!!!!


----------



## Albuns (Nov 2, 2015)

Bleeh, that's the last time I'm donating blood. Didn't think it'd be such a arduous process. x_x


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 2, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Bleeh, that's the last time I'm donating blood. Didn't think it'd be such a arduous process. x_x



Ugh!!! They always have a REALLY hard time getting a good vein on me!!! So sorry Hun!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

this is the last time i change my username guys i swear XD


----------



## himeki (Nov 2, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> this is the last time i change my username guys i swear XD



HOW DO YOU HAVE THAT MANY BELLS?


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 2, 2015)

Ooooh. I'm at 499 posts on here!!!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> HOW DO YOU HAVE THAT MANY BELLS?



i dON'T-- SOMEHOW THE USERNAME CHANGE THING WORKED TWICE FOR ME...?


----------



## Albuns (Nov 2, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ugh!!! They always have a REALLY hard time getting a good vein on me!!! So sorry Hun!



Same! They actually had to take the needle out twice because blood wasn't flowing as much as it should... each time felt like getting a piece of my arm sliced off. x.x


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ooooh. I'm at 499 posts on here!!!!



ONE MORE POST SENPAI X'DD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Same! They actually had to take the needle out twice because blood wasn't flowing as much as it should... each time felt like getting a piece of my arm sliced off. x.x



oooh! a story about that-- my moms veins are so bad, one time in the er it got to a point where they were gonna have to draw blood from a vein in her foot v_v her veins are so crooked and my veins are as straight as a pole 
 hnnnn


----------



## Mink (Nov 2, 2015)

Hey guys! Just got bought my overpriced lunch


----------



## Albuns (Nov 2, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> ONE MORE POST SENPAI X'DD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh gosh... I really hope that won't be the case for me if I ever end up in the ER. x.x

Oh ya, haven't seen you around before, welcome to TP! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mink said:


> Hey guys! Just got bought my overpriced lunch



What does it consist of? o:


----------



## himeki (Nov 2, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> oooh! a story about that-- my moms veins are so bad, one time in the er it got to a point where they were gonna have to draw blood from a vein in her foot v_v her veins are so crooked and my veins are as straight as a pole
> hnnnn


Ew god, I would hate that. I hate needles in general, they just creep the hell outta me.


----------



## Mink (Nov 2, 2015)

It has a small bowl of pasta and meatballs a small orange juice and really hard bread ;^;


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 2, 2015)

Woooo!!! 500 posts on Team Pop!!!!

Jaz, can I add 4 more entries after you update my pps please?


----------



## Albuns (Nov 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Ew god, I would hate that. I hate needles in general, they just creep the hell outta me.



Best thing to do is just look at the ceiling or talk with someone nearby. My eyes got wide when I saw a full bag of blood near my feet after it was over.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> Woooo!!! 500 posts on Team Pop!!!!
> 
> Jaz, can I add 4 more entries after you update my pps please?



Gratz, DaCoSim!


----------



## Mink (Nov 2, 2015)

I don't even get to choose the juice I want and I can't eat the bread *cry*


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 2, 2015)

Mink said:


> Hey guys! Just got bought my overpriced lunch



where i live everywhere is overpriced unless you buy crap at mcd's 

but it's so worth it omg i could go for some food rn


----------



## Mink (Nov 2, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> where i live everywhere is overpriced unless you buy crap at mcd's
> 
> but it's so worth it omg i could go for some food rn



School lunch is never worth for me but I have no energy to make my own lunch lol xD


----------



## Albuns (Nov 2, 2015)

Mink said:


> School lunch is never worth for me but I have no energy to make my own lunch lol xD



Does your school have vending machines? I normally just get my lunch from those.


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 2, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Best thing to do is just look at the ceiling or talk with someone nearby. My eyes got wide when I saw a full bag of blood near my feet after it was over.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thx!!!!!!


----------



## Mink (Nov 2, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Does your school have vending machines? I normally just get my lunch from those.



Our vending machines only have chips and cookies which would give me stomach aches because I have to run everyday qq


----------



## Albuns (Nov 2, 2015)

Mink said:


> Our vending machines only have chips and cookies which would give me stomach aches because I have to run everyday qq



Awh, that stinks. I had to do planks everyday at gym period, but I still ate chips since they were better than eating nothing.


----------



## Mink (Nov 2, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Awh, that stinks. I had to do planks everyday at gym period, but I still ate chips since they were better than eating nothing.



Aw man that must've hella suck doing planks alone is just why and then there's the stretch where you have to hold your legs up in the air at like 1ft and hold it and i just almost pass out after doing it xD


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

Good afternoon everyone! <3 I'll be updating all the Quest Rosters shortly! c; I'll be posting a mini update as well once I'm done!  I hope you guys are all excited for the big giveaway! It'll be ending tonight at 7pm PST time! ;D





Sleepi said:


> Hello everyone! How are you all today? c:
> 
> and also, (sorry for being late) congratulations Miharu on winning the deceitful disguise contest!! ^^


I'm doing great!! How about yourself?? >//v/<
And ahhh thank you so much!! ;//v/;



MayorEvvie said:


> I'd like to exchange all my PP for entries, so I should have a total of 16 entries! OuO


Of course!  I shall update your quest roster/entries shortly! 



Bucky Barnes said:


> this is the last time i change my username guys i swear XD


Omg LOL OKAY! Reminder for myself: Change your name in the roster ahahaha



Mink said:


> Hey guys! Just got bought my overpriced lunch


Omg! How much was it? :'D



DaCoSim said:


> Woooo!!! 500 posts on Team Pop!!!!
> 
> Jaz, can I add 4 more entries after you update my pps please?


YAYYY CONGRATS!!! And of course you may!! I'll update your Quest Roster shortly!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

MIHARU-CHAN'S BACK <333 PARTY ASF <33


----------



## Albuns (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Good afternoon everyone! <3 I'll be updating all the Quest Rosters shortly! c; I'll be posting a mini update as well once I'm done!  I hope you guys are all excited for the big giveaway! It'll be ending tonight at 7pm PST time! ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hiya, Miharuuu~ how goes it? c:


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> MIHARU-CHAN'S BACK <333 PARTY ASF <33



AYEEEEEEE XD AHAHAH WHAT'S COOKING XD



Alby-Kun said:


> Hiya, Miharuuu~ how goes it? c:


HI ALBYYY XD It's going great! My throat feels good! My boyfriend made me some soup so it soothed it hahah


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello everyone!

How are you?


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 2, 2015)

Hey Jaz, if I have enough pps, can I redeem for 5 more entries instead of 4?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> How are you?


Hii!!  I'm doing great! What about yourself? c:



DaCoSim said:


> Hey Jaz, if I have enough pps, can I redeem for 5 more entries instead of 4?


Of course! <33 I'll keep you updated! I'll be updating everyone's rosters now! c:



I will be replying late guys! I'll be working on updating your rosters now! ;D Don't forget!! If you haven't done the new quests yet, here's your chance! The quests ends at 2pm PST time!! Less than an hour XD


----------



## himeki (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi Miharu! How are you?


----------



## roseflower (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi everyone

@Miharu Your gold trophy looks fanastic, and that little leaf is cute, congrats again c:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

whats cooking is that im trying desperately to connect to this person's town so i can get pietro since he's in boxes but it's not letting us connect... my connection's completely on point, it has to be hers or it's just nintendo being stupid...


----------



## Albuns (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AYEEEEEEE XD AHAHAH WHAT'S COOKING XD
> 
> 
> HI ALBYYY XD It's going great! My throat feels good! My boyfriend made me some soup so it soothed it hahah



Hooray~ Mama Mimi got better! ^v^
On another note, may I trade in 200 pp for 2 entries? I should have a little over 200 if it rosters were updated 3 days ago. c:


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hii!!  I'm doing great! What about yourself? c:



I'm doing great, too! ...I'm attempting to draw something but I don't have much light. Pretty much the only light I have is the torch thing on my phone. XD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

Congrats on winning Miharu! ^^ Your costume was awesome, you definitely deserve it!

How is everyone in TP doing this afternoon/morning/evening? c:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Congrats on winning Miharu! ^^ Your costume was awesome, you definitely deserve it!
> 
> How is everyone in TP doing this afternoon/morning/evening? c:



I'm doing pretty-- good I suppose, besides the fact I'm going to scream if this connection thing doesn't work @w@
 I'm so impatient omfg


----------



## roseflower (Nov 2, 2015)

Quest #27: If you could choose one collectible you could have, which one would it be and why?
The popsicle, it`s just so cute and I love the pastel colours, it`s adorable<3  

✧Quest #30: Out of the three new 'Spell'ectibles, which one is your favorite and why?
The pumpkin cupcake, personally I think it represents the "spirit" of Halloween best out of the three 'Spell'ectibles XD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I'm doing pretty-- good I suppose, besides the fact I'm going to scream if this connection thing doesn't work @w@
> I'm so impatient omfg



Horrible internet eats my lunch x-x Thank goodness the internet at the new house I've moved to is wayyy better
and you're not the only impatient one c;


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Horrible internet eats my lunch x-x Thank goodness the internet at the new house I've moved to is wayyy better
> and you're not the only impatient one c;



After several attempts of trying, I get extremely impatient and short tempered-- and then it gets really bad from that point on @v@


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> After several attempts of trying, I get extremely impatient and short tempered-- and then it gets really bad from that point on @v@



That pretty much describes me in a nutshell ;-;


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hi Miharu! How are you?


HI EVVIE!! <3 I'm doing great!! How about you? 



roseflower said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> @Miharu Your gold trophy looks fanastic, and that little leaf is cute, congrats again c:


Hey roseflower!! How are you doing today? <3

And ahhh thank you so much!! ;//v//; And it really is cute! cx



Bucky Barnes said:


> whats cooking is that im trying desperately to connect to this person's town so i can get pietro since he's in boxes but it's not letting us connect... my connection's completely on point, it has to be hers or it's just nintendo being stupid...


Omg!! D: I hope it connects soon!! I'm sorry to hear that!! ; __ ; //wishes you get pietro!!



Alby-Kun said:


> Hooray~ Mama Mimi got better! ^v^
> On another note, may I trade in 200 pp for 2 entries? I should have a little over 200 if it rosters were updated 3 days ago. c:


HII!~ And yesss!! I'm happy I'm feeling better!! XD

And of course you may!! <3 I'll currently in progress of updating it now!  



SuperStar2361 said:


> I'm doing great, too! ...I'm attempting to draw something but I don't have much light. Pretty much the only light I have is the torch thing on my phone. XD


That's great to hear!! And omg!! What time is it over there? D:



Lucanosa said:


> Congrats on winning Miharu! ^^ Your costume was awesome, you definitely deserve it!
> 
> How is everyone in TP doing this afternoon/morning/evening? c:


Ahhh thank you so very much!! ;//v/;

I'm doing great!! How about yourself? 



roseflower said:


> Quest #27: If you could choose one collectible you could have, which one would it be and why?
> The popsicle, it`s just so cute and I love the pastel colours, it`s adorable<3
> 
> ✧Quest #30: Out of the three new 'Spell'ectibles, which one is your favorite and why?
> The pumpkin cupcake, personally I think it represents the "spirit" of Halloween best out of the three 'Spell'ectibles XD


-HIGH FIVES- YESSS <333 Popsicle is #1 ;D Hahaha XD

I'll be updating your Quest Roster shortly! c:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

For what seems like hours, Melanie continues desperately on her quest to get her precious yet not so precious internet to work... She dreadfully saunters through the old and dusty internet tower, trying to find the main source. She coughs, due to the dust lying around in the corners of the main hall. She wipes sweat from her brow, before walking up to the issue. ShE PULLS OUT A TOY HAMMER, AND SMASHES THE WHOLE ENTIRE INTERNET TOWER TO PIECES BEFORE ANGRILY SCreaming and then dances on clouds made of cotton candy, aware that her internet will never work again :^)
 the end c:


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> That's great to hear!! And omg!! What time is it over there? D:



9:42pm. Not _reaaaallly_ late, but it's been pitch black outside for quite some time. Which is bothering me because I prefer having natural light when I draw. It feels like I can see stuff better with natural light. Also it's better for taking pictures of my drawings when they're finished!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

Oooo questS
 I'M GONNA DO SOME QUESTS X'DD

Quest #27: If you could choose one collectible you could have, which one would it be and why?
 It would probably be--- uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the February birthstone, since I have an emotional attachment to the Amethyst... And that's because, for one, it's my birthstone, two, Amethyst from Steven Universe is the bae and I relate to her extremely and that's about it XD 

Quest #30: Out of the three new 'Spell'ectibles, which one is your favorite and why?
 The Voodoo Doll!! It just reminds me of an evil professor guy who collects them and uses them to torture people o3o It's really cool and captures the 'spoopiness' of Halloween! >w<


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

✧ Quests #27-#30 will be expiring soon! They expire at 2pm PST time (so less than 15 minutes from now!) Do them now while you still can! ;D

✧ The Big Giveaway will be ending at 7pm PST time! Winners will then be announced shortly after! Good luck everyone!

✧ Quest Rosters are now up to date! Make sure to check your Quest Rosters to see if you have anymore pps you could use to enter the Big Giveaway! c; 

✧* If you are entering the Big Giveaway using popsicle entries, please make sure you popsicles are visible and stays visible until the Big Giveaway ends! Thank you! <3*

✧ Don't forget to see what other quests you could claim! ;D I saw a few of you have some quests you could turn it, but haven't claimed them yet for pps! c:
​


----------



## roseflower (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hey roseflower!! How are you doing today? <3
> 
> And ahhh thank you so much!! ;//v//; And it really is cute! cx
> 
> ...



I?m doing fine, I?m playing My New Leaf town

Yesss Popsicle is #1 <3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ✧ Quests #27-#30 will be expiring soon! They expire at 2pm PST time (so less than 15 minutes from now!) Do them now while you still can! ;D
> 
> ✧ The Big Giveaway will be ending at 7pm PST time! Winners will then be announced shortly after! Good luck everyone!
> 
> ...



Miharu-chan, for Quest #28, I have pictures of my costume, but my sister was the one who gave me said costume-- so I don't have it to change into and take the picture like right now O___O I know I'd have to get that piece of paper saying that it's me, but I don't have the costume! D:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhh thank you so very much!! ;//v/;
> 
> I'm doing great!! How about yourself?



;u; I'm doing great!  A little sleepy, but nothing more caffeine can't solve~

Also!  I would like to cash in 100 pps for my 17th entry into the giveaway   Thank you!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

roseflower said:


> I?m doing fine, I?m playing My New Leaf town
> 
> Yesss Popsicle is #1 <3


That's great to hear! <3 

And yesss!! Hahaha! XD Hmm I can of wish and hope they'll be a cotton candy collectible in the future! XD 



Bucky Barnes said:


> Miharu-chan, for Quest #28, I have pictures of my costume, but my sister was the one who gave me said costume-- so I don't have it to change into and take the picture like right now O___O I know I'd have to get that piece of paper saying that it's me, but I don't have the costume! D:


Awww! ; __ ; I can put it in your Quests in Progress list so you could redeem it still once you get the costume! c: If you are fine with that XD 

P.s. Your Quest Roster has been made! 



Lucanosa said:


> ;u; I'm doing great!  A little sleepy, but nothing more caffeine can't solve~
> 
> Also!  I would like to cash in 100 pps for my 17th entry into the giveaway   Thank you!



That's great to hear!! And omg XD Hahaha caffeineeee!!! XD I just take naps every time I feel sleepy! Hahaha XD

And of course! I'll update your Quest Roster shortly! ;D


----------



## Hatori (Nov 2, 2015)

Ooh, very exciting, Miharu! 


Also, could I convert 100 pps for another entry? :] Thank you so much for doing this and good luck to everyone!


----------



## roseflower (Nov 2, 2015)

Ahh, could I please redeem 100 for another giveaway entry


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> That's great to hear! <3
> 
> And yesss!! Hahaha! XD Hmm I can of wish and hope they'll be a cotton candy collectible in the future! XD
> 
> ...



wait--
 i jUST LOOKED-- I HAVE IT UNDERNEATH MY BED X'DD
i'm so forgetful lmao
 this is the life of a melanie-- i'll get into rn! ^^


----------



## himeki (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu, if you win something in the giveaway, can you win more or is it one per person?
Also, what happens if I win my own donation?


----------



## roseflower (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> That's great to hear! <3
> 
> And yesss!! Hahaha! XD Hmm I can of wish and hope they'll be a cotton candy collectible in the future! XD
> 
> ...



Oh yesss we need a cotton candy collectible, great idea

Hooray for more food collectibles XD


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 2, 2015)

I have a question about the giveaway!

When the winners are picked, will they have a certain amount of time to choose which prize they want? I'm just wondering because it ends at 3am over here, and there's no way I'd be able to be awake for the results x_x


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Ooh, very exciting, Miharu!
> 
> 
> Also, could I convert 100 pps for another entry? :] Thank you so much for doing this and good luck to everyone!


Of course! Your Entry has been added! c:



roseflower said:


> Ahh, could I please redeem 100 for another giveaway entry


Of course!~ Your Entries are now updated! C:



Bucky Barnes said:


> wait--
> i jUST LOOKED-- I HAVE IT UNDERNEATH MY BED X'DD
> i'm so forgetful lmao
> this is the life of a melanie-- i'll get into rn! ^^


Hahahaha!! Okay!! XD 



MayorEvvie said:


> Miharu, if you win something in the giveaway, can you win more or is it one per person?
> Also, what happens if I win my own donation?


Ohh good question! Sorry we haven't clarified this, but it's only 1 win per person! Since this wasn't clarified, you guys are free to take away some of your entries for pps back! c: As long as it's before 7pm! I'll make an announcement for this! Thanks for bringing this question to our attention! <3



roseflower said:


> Oh yesss we need a cotton candy collectible, great idea
> 
> Hooray for more food collectibles XD


YESSS!! Hahaha what kind of collectible would you like to see? XD



SuperStar2361 said:


> I have a question about the giveaway!
> 
> When the winners are picked, will they have a certain amount of time to choose which prize they want? I'm just wondering because it ends at 3am over here, and there's no way I'd be able to be awake for the results x_x


Nope! I mean unless we don't hear back from them for like a week :'D Then yeah we'll definitely draw another winner ; v ; But we can definitely wait on the winner's response for up to a week in case they are out on vacation or something! XD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

Okay-- //huffs
 Here I go-- I finally have them ready XDD

Quest #28: Take a picture of your costume for Halloween! If you don't have a costume or don't want to show it, feel free to take a picture of the bowl of candy you'll be giving out!


Spoiler: gr0s me







//I felt rushed so that's why I look like-- that and thE WIG WASN'T WORKING SO I WAS GETTING RLLY MAD//

Quest #29: Take a picture of one of your favorite pieces of candy and explain why it's your favorite!


Spoiler: candy is nice



 
 Reese's is one of my favorite pieces of candy because-- duh! It's peanut butter and chocolate! One of my favorite combinations <33 Plus it tastes really sweet-- obviously lmao but it tastes better to me than KitKat's do and that's not normal at all XD


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 2, 2015)

Ok. I should be all set! My Popsicle is showing and all my pps is turned in. Good luck everyone!!!! And of course thx again Jaz and all the other contributors!!!


----------



## himeki (Nov 2, 2015)

But then what happens if I win my own prize?


----------



## roseflower (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Of course!~ Your Entries are now updated! C:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you
I?d also like a watermelon, banana, coconut, all the perfect fruits and lollipop and maybe cookies XD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh, by the way-- how can you tell how many posts you've had in a thread O_O
If I was supposed to count-- I kind of lost track ^^;;

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> Thank you
> I?d also like a watermelon, banana, coconut, all the perfect fruits and lollipop and maybe cookies XD



I think it would be cool if on mother's day, they'd have a pink carnation collectible (uniQUE) and on father's day, a red carnation collectible (also unique :33 )


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 2, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Oh, by the way-- how can you tell how many posts you've had in a thread O_O
> If I was supposed to count-- I kind of lost track ^^;;



Go to The Basement -> Find TP's thread -> Click on the number of replies and then a list of users will appear in order of the amount of posts they have here. You'll find your username there, along with how many posts you have in TP!



Miharu said:


> Nope! I mean unless we don't hear back from them for like a week :'D Then yeah we'll definitely draw another winner ; v ; But we can definitely wait on the winner's response for up to a week in case they are out on vacation or something! XD



Ohhhh, OK!

Good luck, everyone who's entering!


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

okay can i use 100 pps for an entry! ik I'm so late


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Go to The Basement -> Find TP's thread -> Click on the number of replies and then a list of users will appear in order of the amount of posts they have here. You'll find your username there, along with how many posts you have in TP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tHANKS GUUUUUUURL THIS IS MY 56TH POST X'DD


----------



## Araie (Nov 2, 2015)

Redeeming some quests! 



Spoiler: Quest #27!



If you could choose one collectible you could have, which one would it be and why? - The weird doll of course! It is just so rare and limited.. that's what make it cool I suppose, haha.





Spoiler: Quest #30!



Out of the three new 'Spell'ectibles, which one is your favorite and why? - I really like the cupcake because it looks, in my opinion, a bit better done than the others.. and well.. it's a cupcake. Why would you not like it? Becauses it's uh.. weird? -Raises hand- PUT YOUR HAND DOWN!.. Ahem.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Okay-- //huffs
> Here I go-- I finally have them ready XDD
> 
> Quest #28: Take a picture of your costume for Halloween! If you don't have a costume or don't want to show it, feel free to take a picture of the bowl of candy you'll be giving out!
> ...


WOO NICE! XD I'll be updating your Quest Roster shortly! c: 

HAHHAA NO WORRIES!!! You look cute!! <3 AND OMG THEM FEELS WHEN WIGS ARE BEING EVIL AHAHAHA

OMG YESS REESES IS ONE OF MY FAVORITES TOO <333 They are just hnnnggg ahahaha!!



DaCoSim said:


> Ok. I should be all set! My Popsicle is showing and all my pps is turned in. Good luck everyone!!!! And of course thx again Jaz and all the other contributors!!!


That's great!! Thank you!! <33 And it's our pleasure! ;D 



MayorEvvie said:


> But then what happens if I win my own prize?


If you somehow happen to win your own prize, then I guess you won't have to draw for anyone! c: Your prize also comes with 500tbt so you'll get that 500 tbt bonus!  



roseflower said:


> Thank you
> I?d also like a watermelon, banana, coconut, all the perfect fruits and lollipop and maybe cookies XD


OMG YESSSS!!! Definitely!!! XD And omg cookies sound really cute!!



Sugarella said:


> okay can i use 100 pps for an entry! ik I'm so late


Of course! I'll update your list shortly!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 2, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> tHANKS GUUUUUUURL THIS IS MY 56TH POST X'DD



yOU'RE WELCOMEEEEEEEEEEE XDDD 

THIS IS MY 132ND POST


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

Araie said:


> Redeeming some quests!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will be updating soon! c:


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 2, 2015)

Quest #27:
Pokeball!! Wow it would look awesome with my red lineup! (Red pinwheel, too!)

Quest #30:
My favorite spellectible is the pumpkin cupcake...yummm! It has CAKE in the name! Duh?!!


----------



## Araie (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh, and here is the quest for the costume! (Forgot the number, haha.) 


Spoiler: Costume!










I will also redeem one more entry!


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 2, 2015)

Im still at only 61 posts?! Sheeeesh! I think it has gone down, not up?! Lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

While not a popsicle...I did get a pretty sweet swirl from Neester!! Wooot-wooooot!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

hnnn, does anyone have any cool signatures that i can use to represent team popsicle? o: that they wouldn't mind me using? ^J^


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Quest #27:
> Pokeball!! Wow it would look awesome with my red lineup! (Red pinwheel, too!)
> 
> Quest #30:
> My favorite spellectible is the pumpkin cupcake...yummm! It has CAKE in the name! Duh?!!


Your Quest Roster has been updated! 

And yesss Pokeballs are so amazing, but so pricey :'D Hahaha XD



Araie said:


> Oh, and here is the quest for the costume! (Forgot the number, haha.)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Costume!
> ...


Could you take another photo with a piece of paper on top of your costume or somewhere in your photo that shows your username on it? o: That way we know it's from you ;D 



aleshapie said:


> Im still at only 61 posts?! Sheeeesh! I think it has gone down, not up?! Lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> While not a popsicle...I did get a pretty sweet swirl from Neester!! Wooot-wooooot!


OHHH NICEEE!! That's awesome! XD Congrats! 



Bucky Barnes said:


> hnnn, does anyone have any cool signatures that i can use to represent team popsicle? o: that they wouldn't mind me using? ^J^


YESSS!~ There's many on Team Popsicle's Gallery! There's a link to it on my first post! c: Somewhere near the bottom! XD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Your Quest Roster has been updated!
> 
> And yesss Pokeballs are so amazing, but so pricey :'D Hahaha XD
> 
> ...



AAah! thank you miharu-chan! c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

There! My sig is beaut now c:


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

Quest Rosters are now up to date everyone!! <33 Good luck! ;D I'll be semi afk from here since I'll be playing Blade and Soul! c; 





Bucky Barnes said:


> AAah! thank you miharu-chan! c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> There! My sig is beaut now c:



YESS IT'S PERFECT HAHAHA XD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Quest Rosters are now up to date everyone!! <33 Good luck! ;D I'll be semi afk from here since I'll be playing Blade and Soul! c;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have fun with your game Miharu-chan! ^J^


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

Redeeming Quest #5 I think that's the number. I reached 500 posts


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

So how are we all doing today? c: 
 I'm roleplaying with a friend and haaaa my oc is pregnant i cant even


----------



## Araie (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Your Quest Roster has been updated!
> 
> And yesss Pokeballs are so amazing, but so pricey :'D Hahaha XD
> 
> ...



Woops, sorry about that, haha. Totally forgot! Give me a couple of minutes and it should be fixed! 
Here you go! Sorry about that! 


Spoiler: Costume!


----------



## Mink (Nov 2, 2015)

Hey guys! Just got done running, how is everyone  It's extremely cold outside!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

Mink said:


> Hey guys! Just got done running, how is everyone  It's extremely cold outside!



Huh, that's odd-- right now in Ohio //despiTE IT'S 24/7 FREEZING WEATHER
 It's pretty warm outside! O_O 
I'm doing good Mink, and how about you? c:


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

Araie said:


> Woops, sorry about that, haha. Totally forgot! Give me a couple of minutes and it should be fixed!
> Here you go! Sorry about that!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Costume!



is that an ever after high costume? i looks like it for some reason


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 2, 2015)

Please be sure to check out my new art shop! Lemme know what you guys think I should price it at... it took me about 3 hours total since I don't have my tablet down all the way. ><

>>>    \(>v<)/    <<<

click above ^^^


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

does anyone want to draw a freebie for me??

lol i feel like this is advertising but here's the ref: http://imgur.com/vxMB478


----------



## Mink (Nov 2, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Huh, that's odd-- right now in Ohio //despiTE IT'S 24/7 FREEZING WEATHER
> It's pretty warm outside! O_O
> I'm doing good Mink, and how about you? c:



Hey! I just got back home! And yeah California has the most weirdest weather pattern ever- one day it goes from extremely hot (like 90 degrees to cold like 70 then windy then sunny for a few days then never raining for like months and starts pouring like crazy for.a day while it's sunny like what? XD I'm tired and sweaty but after I take a shower Im going to eat lots of apples c:


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 2, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Please be sure to check out my new art shop! Lemme know what you guys think I should price it at... it took me about 3 hours total since I don't have my tablet down all the way. ><
> 
> >>>    \(>v<)/    <<<
> 
> click above ^^^



anyone have any price suggestions? feel free to order ^^


----------



## Taj (Nov 2, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> anyone have any price suggestions? feel free to order ^^



I need a candle with the date of October 29th. Do you have one so we can swap?

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> Lemme check!



whoops. I meant October 28th >< 
Sorry bout that! Time: in between 2:01 and 9:00 pm

- - - Post Merge - - -

whoa glitchedout 2k15

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok my lineup has finally suceeded


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 2, 2015)

neester14 said:


> I need a candle with the date of October 29th. Do you have one so we can swap?



Lemme check!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Redeeming Quest #5 I think that's the number. I reached 500 posts


Congrats!  I'll update your Quest Roster shortly! c:



Bucky Barnes said:


> So how are we all doing today? c:
> I'm roleplaying with a friend and haaaa my oc is pregnant i cant even


I'm doing wonderful!~ Eating too much candy omg ahahaha XD How about you?
And omg jlksjfdlf HAHA



Araie said:


> Woops, sorry about that, haha. Totally forgot! Give me a couple of minutes and it should be fixed!
> Here you go! Sorry about that!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Costume!


That's perfectly fine!  I'll update your Quest Roster shortly! 



Mink said:


> Hey guys! Just got done running, how is everyone  It's extremely cold outside!


Welcome back!! I'm doing great!! Just finished playing Blade and Soul and it was fun!~ XD Hahaha it's raining really hard over here though!! You can even hear thunder!!



The Hidden Owl said:


> Please be sure to check out my new art shop! Lemme know what you guys think I should price it at... it took me about 3 hours total since I don't have my tablet down all the way. ><
> 
> >>>    \(>v<)/    <<<
> 
> click above ^^^


OHHH Nice!! I wish you the best with your shop!! <3 And oh boy :'D I'm bad at pricing sorry!



neester14 said:


> ok my lineup has finally suceeded


Your line-up looks great!! Great job!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

ooo miharu-chan you're back! ^J^


----------



## Mink (Nov 2, 2015)

Welcome back Miharu, how is the game? andd ahhh I hate thunder >w< especially when I'm alone lol D: it shakes the house and makes it seem like explosions are going off- and then when theres lightning just ughh


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

I LOOOOVE thunder. Especially since-- y'know, Thor-- God of Thunder, that good stuff >w<


----------



## Mink (Nov 2, 2015)

Thor is pretty cool but I hold a special passion for quicksilver in the avengers age of ultron.. *cries forever*


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

YEEEES! 
 I prefer Steve or Bucky, but you know... Thor was my first Avengers crush ever! <33 

//why the hail am i singing santa baby in the beginning of november send help now


----------



## Mink (Nov 2, 2015)

Ahh I can't just have a crush on Steve Rogers because my ??step brother looks hella like him so it's really weird and I'm like nope LOL  //i gave him a captain america plushie on christmas last year and said he looked like him lmao

and DW I STARTED SINGING CHRISTMAS SONGS AT THE START OF OCTOBER and I SANG THEM DURING SUMMER


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

Mink said:


> Ahh I can't just have a crush on Steve Rogers because my ??step brother looks hella like him so it's really weird and I'm like nope LOL  //i gave him a captain america plushie on christmas last year and said he looked like him lmao
> 
> and DW I STARTED SINGING CHRISTMAS SONGS AT THE START OF OCTOBER and I SANG THEM DURING SUMMER



oooo your step brother sounds hot i'll take ten of him if possible //slides piece of paper to you
 tell him to call me ;^)

AND HURRY DOWN THE CHIMNEY TONIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT //SCREAMS CAROLS FURIOUSLY

- - - Post Merge - - -

wtfff I replied but it's not showing what I said XDD uuugh
 your stepbrother sounds hot i'll take ten


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

glitchy glitch


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> glitchy glitch



You got that right wtf this hasn't happened to me before xD


----------



## Locket (Nov 2, 2015)

Good evening TP!

I had a rough school day.

In science I was stupid
Math was just horrid
English was OK
Pe was awesome ( I held a version of the plank for a *minute and a half*!!!!!!)
Social studies was lonely
Orchestra was horrid, because headaches + E strings on the violin = No. No. No.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Good evening TP!
> 
> I had a rough school day.
> 
> ...



I've been stupid in science before v_v
Why don't you take a long nice bath? o: It's been a long day for you, it sounds like! You probably deserve to relax too o3o


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

The Big Giveaway will be ending in less than 1 hour! c: Make sure to check your Quest Rosters to see if there's anymore pps you would like to turn in for entries! But remember: You can only win ONCE! So if your name gets drawn once again, they'll be a new winner! c: 

Good luck everyone!  





Bucky Barnes said:


> ooo miharu-chan you're back! ^J^


NOW I AM XD Just finished eating dinner!! Yum yum~ 



Mink said:


> Welcome back Miharu, how is the game? andd ahhh I hate thunder >w< especially when I'm alone lol D: it shakes the house and makes it seem like explosions are going off- and then when theres lightning just ughh


The game is wonderful ahhh I can't wait to play some more next week!! <3 Since it's currently in Beta so they are only opening up the servers every Friday-Monday of this month!  

And oh god! It's definitely scary especially when it's so loud :'D What's even worse is when you are driving and it happens! 



Bunny Bento said:


> Good evening TP!
> 
> I had a rough school day.
> 
> ...


Good evening! c: And awww!! Sorry to hear that! ; __ ; I hope you have a better school day tomorrow!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> The Big Giveaway will be ending in less than 1 hour! c: Make sure to check your Quest Rosters to see if there's anymore pps you would like to turn in for entries! But remember: You can only win ONCE! So if your name gets drawn once again, they'll be a new winner! c:
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> ...



What did my favorite tbt'er have for dinner tonight? ^J^


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> What did my favorite tbt'er have for dinner tonight? ^J^



1 piece of chicken, a side of pasta, and a side of corn! c: It was yummy <333 Have you eaten dinner yet?


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 2, 2015)

I think I slept for way too long D: I thought of waking up in the middle of the night and working on my project .-. Oh well. I guess it's morning now LOL 

how's everyone? cx


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I think I slept for way too long D: I thought of waking up in the middle of the night and working on my project .-. Oh well. I guess it's morning now LOL
> 
> how's everyone? cx



LOL OMG!!! Morning!! And oh no!! D: Will you not be able to finish your project in time? ; v;

I'm doing great!~ What about yourself? XD


----------



## Locket (Nov 2, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I've been stupid in science before v_v
> Why don't you take a long nice bath? o: It's been a long day for you, it sounds like! You probably deserve to relax too o3o



It's only 7 >.<



Miharu said:


> Good evening! c: And awww!! Sorry to hear that! ; __ ; I hope you have a better school day tomorrow!




It's Monday //hopes to be strong tomorrow too


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> 1 piece of chicken, a side of pasta, and a side of corn! c: It was yummy <333 Have you eaten dinner yet?



I had a hamburger and fries-- yum >w< 
 //tickles the miharu-kun 
SQUEEEEEEEEE you're too kawaii for words hnnn


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> *The Big Giveaway will be ending in less than 1 hour! c: Make sure to check your Quest Rosters to see if there's anymore pps you would like to turn in for entries! But remember: You can only win ONCE! So if your name gets drawn once again, they'll be a new winner! c:
> 
> Good luck everyone! *​


Just quoting this again in case someone missed it! c;


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> It's only 7 >.<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it's only nine for me! x'DD


----------



## Mink (Nov 2, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> oooo your step brother sounds hot i'll take ten of him if possible //slides piece of paper to you
> tell him to call me ;^)
> 
> AND HURRY DOWN THE CHIMNEY TONIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT //SCREAMS CAROLS FURIOUSLY
> ...



omfg he was the captain of the football team at my high school before he graduated and HES HELLA SMART TOO he just got his masters at med school omGGG I REALLY CANT STAYY BABY ITS COLD OUTSIDE


----------



## Locket (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Just quoting this again in case someone missed it! c;



It'll take a few weeks for me to get used to quests and stuff. Mainly gonna wait to get a popsicle though

Why do I still have my 2014 yellow candy? lol


----------



## Mink (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> And oh god! It's definitely scary especially when it's so loud :'D What's even worse is when you are driving and it happens!



oooh the game sounds fun and oh my god one time there was hail pouring on our car when my family was driving in north cali.. my cousin stuck his hand out the car to grab one and he regretted it for a few days LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aerate said:


> I think I slept for way too long D: I thought of waking up in the middle of the night and working on my project .-. Oh well. I guess it's morning now LOL
> 
> how's everyone? cx



I always say I'd do my homework in the morning if I don't do it at night... I end up snoozing my alarm like 10 times then doing it during class under the disguise of a textbook xD


----------



## Locket (Nov 2, 2015)

Mink said:


> oooh the game sounds fun and oh my god one time there was hail pouring on our car when my family was driving in north cali.. my cousin stuck his hand out the car to grab one and he regretted it for a few days LOL



Sound like something my cousin would do.

The biggest hail I've ever seen was like pencil eraser sized hail


----------



## Mink (Nov 2, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Good evening TP!
> 
> I had a rough school day.
> 
> ...



MONDAYS ARE ALWAYS HORRIBLE I feel sorry for you D: and good job on the planks!! I hate those the most especially when you have to do them everyday >_<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunny Bento said:


> Sound like something my cousin would do.
> 
> The biggest hail I've ever seen was like pencil eraser sized hail



Same!! I'm so glad the hail didnt break the car window though..I feel slightly bad for my cousin but he deserved it xD


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> It's Monday //hopes to be strong tomorrow too


You can do it!!! c:



Bucky Barnes said:


> I had a hamburger and fries-- yum >w<
> //tickles the miharu-kun
> SQUEEEEEEEEE you're too kawaii for words hnnn


OHHH YUM!~ I love fries ahahah they are so yummy <333 
//rolls overrr noooooo ; v ; I'm really ticklish! D; 

Ahhh sdlfkjlskjfds >//v/< //runs away



Bunny Bento said:


> It'll take a few weeks for me to get used to quests and stuff. Mainly gonna wait to get a popsicle though
> 
> Why do I still have my 2014 yellow candy? lol


OHH!! Good luck!! XD Let me know if there's something you don't understand about the Quests! c: Mostly all of the information is located on the Quests section of my OP! 



Mink said:


> oooh the game sounds fun and oh my god one time there was hail pouring on our car when my family was driving in north cali.. my cousin stuck his hand out the car to grab one and he regretted it for a few days LOL


It really is fun!! XD And oh god!!!  LOOOL OH BOY AHAHHAHA Lesson learned the hard way! XD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

Mink said:


> omfg he was the captain of the football team at my high school before he graduated and HES HELLA SMART TOO he just got his masters at med school omGGG I REALLY CANT STAYY BABY ITS COLD OUTSIDE



tell your stepbrother he can call me anytime ;^^))))

mY MOTHER WILL START TO WORRYYYYYYYYYYYYY
MY FATHER WILL BE PACING THE FLOOR //SCREEEEECH

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> You can do it!!! c:
> 
> 
> OHHH YUM!~ I love fries ahahah they are so yummy <333
> ...



doN'T YOU RUN AWAY FROM ME ; v ; 
 I WANTED TO GIVE YOU A GIFT o:


----------



## Locket (Nov 2, 2015)

Mink said:


> MONDAYS ARE ALWAYS HORRIBLE I feel sorry for you D: and good job on the planks!! I hate those the most especially when you have to do them everyday >_<



We do this:







We do them Mondays, Thursdays, and sometimes Fridays.


He says if we have a hurt foot we can put it on top of the healthy one, and if you do that and keep switching, it makes it super easy. I fell once, because of switching.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> We do this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'd die if i had to do that u v u


----------



## Locket (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> You can do it!!! c:
> 
> 
> OHHH YUM!~ I love fries ahahah they are so yummy <333
> ...



Excatly what are post points? do you earn them by posting and quests or just by posting?


----------



## Mink (Nov 2, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> We do this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeahh because of cross country we have to do those, along with holding our legs and this thing where you have to put your legs in and out of your legs like you're giving birth? whut and "pyramid core" which basically we start with like say 20 push-ups and then we flip and do 20 sits up and then 19 push-ups then 19 sit ups and it keeps going down...then we do it a couple of times... and do "sideway planks" which is doing the plank on one arm on the side...it's like pre-military boot camp T_T


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh joy my little brother doesn't wanna give my mom a kiss---

 //this is gonna wind up to be terrible

im gonna go bathe before my mom and youngest brother play mortal kombat quite literally


----------



## Mink (Nov 2, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> tell your stepbrother he can call me anytime ;^^))))
> 
> mY MOTHER WILL START TO WORRYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> MY FATHER WILL BE PACING THE FLOOR //SCREEEEECH


i'll let him know haha :^ what is your favorite christmas song/movie?

have fun with your bath though xD


----------



## Jacob (Nov 2, 2015)

20 minutes left in our big giveaway!! Hope you guys are having a blessed evening!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 2, 2015)

Hey guys, just got back from school ^.^
OMG 20MINS TILL GIVEAWAY        
 /HYPE/
how is everyone going?


----------



## Locket (Nov 2, 2015)

I did a simple version of Hatori's OC

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> Hey guys, just got back from school ^.^
> OMG 20MINS TILL GIVEAWAY
> /HYPE/
> how is everyone going?



Bleck

I haven't felt goood since 5th hour and my dad won't let me nap


----------



## Mink (Nov 2, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Hey guys, just got back from school ^.^
> OMG 20MINS TILL GIVEAWAY
> /HYPE/
> how is everyone going?



Welcome back! Doing good! tomorrow is a late start for mee WEE MORE PROCRASTINATIOn


----------



## Locket (Nov 2, 2015)

Crap. I don't know if ZI can participate in the giveaway


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 2, 2015)

I just realized I have to install Photoshop again .-. it's causing me so much trouble D:


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> doN'T YOU RUN AWAY FROM ME ; v ;
> I WANTED TO GIVE YOU A GIFT o:


//peeks from a corner 



Bunny Bento said:


> Excatly what are post points? do you earn them by posting and quests or just by posting?



By any chance did you read the Quests section on my OP? XD Cause those questions can all be answered by reading my OP hahaha XD! 

"The currency for Team Popsicle is "Post Points" (pps for short) where you can use those post points to redeem certain prizes (Please note: Once you redeem a prize, we'll be subtracting that amount of pps needed from your total pps)! You get post points by posting on Team Popsicle's thread, completing quests, and perhaps even entering events! For every post you get 1 post point!"

Thank god I'm not on my phone! ;3


----------



## Mink (Nov 2, 2015)

Yaaay this is my 50th post!


----------



## Locket (Nov 2, 2015)

Quest #4: Reach 200 posts on TP!

Can I claim for Quest 4? Which would mean I have around 300 PP when it is claimed 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mink said:


> Yaaay this is my 50th post!



Yay! I'm at 269 I think

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> //peeks from a corner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol XD That'd be hard. 

I just realized that I have 250 + posts 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> //peeks from a corner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol XD That'd be hard. 

I just realized that I have 250 + posts


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> //peeks from a corner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



come here miharu-kun! o: 
 it's a good gift O:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> //peeks from a corner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



come here miharu-kun! o: 
 it's a good gift O:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

Ayeeee!! >u< the giveaway ends in a couple minutes, I can't wait!

;D good luck to everyone!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 2, 2015)

Mink said:


> Welcome back! Doing good! tomorrow is a late start for mee WEE MORE PROCRASTINATIOn



Thats good!!
Haha i get you, im telling myself to study for exams bit its just so dam hard


----------



## Locket (Nov 2, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Ayeeee!! >u< the giveaway ends in a couple minutes, I can't wait!
> 
> ;D good luck to everyone!



No point in entering now  (will I ever get a popsicle collectable?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

My post dissapeared!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Glitchy glitchy forums...


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

I only entered once wow lol


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Thats good!!
> Haha i get you, im telling myself to study for exams bit its just so dam hard



hI GRAVY BABY <33


----------



## Mink (Nov 2, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Quest #4: Reach 200 posts on TP!
> 
> Can I claim for Quest 4? Which would mean I have around 300 PP when it is claimed



ohhh that's a lot of posts, does that mean I can still redeem for quest #14 which is to sign the petition? c:


----------



## Locket (Nov 2, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I only entered once wow lol



I didn't even enter


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I didn't even enter



what?! it's tons of TBT and collectibles.... *bangs head on walls*
y'all need to read the OP xD


----------



## Jacob (Nov 2, 2015)

Entries are now closed! We will post winners soon!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I didn't even enter



Don't worry Bento-kun! There will be more giveaways! c:


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 2, 2015)

AAAA EXCITEMENT


----------



## Locket (Nov 2, 2015)

Buddy said:


> Entries are now closed! We will post winners soon!!



rip

I will vener win this XD


----------



## Albuns (Nov 2, 2015)

Buddy said:


> Entries are now closed! We will post winners soon!!



The suspense has started~ x3


----------



## Mink (Nov 2, 2015)

Good luck everyone! I'll be waiting for the next giveaway instead c:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

oooh 78th post o:!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Good luck everyone! Can't wait for winners to be announced! :^)


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

Buddy said:


> Entries are now closed! We will post winners soon!!



suspense is growing


----------



## Locket (Nov 2, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> oooh 78th post o:!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Good luck everyone! Can't wait for winners to be announced! :^)



This is my... 243rd post


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Quest #4: Reach 200 posts on TP!
> 
> Can I claim for Quest 4? Which would mean I have around 300 PP when it is claimed
> 
> ...


Of course! c: I'll make your Quest Roster after we post the winners of the big giveaway!  



Mink said:


> ohhh that's a lot of posts, does that mean I can still redeem for quest #14 which is to sign the petition? c:


And yes you may!! <3 Any Quests that are currently in the "TP's Quest" spoiler are available to be redeemed!  As long as you do those quests! c:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

Ahhh, it's time for me to hit the haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay //yawwwns
 I'll see you all bright and early tomorrow! Sleep well/have a good day! Goodnight!


----------



## Jacob (Nov 2, 2015)

Ok guys! So while you wait for us to get Naekoya, the patrol officer of Team Popsicle, to get on so we can do the raffle, I think it would be super fun if you all posted funny videos for eachother while you wait! 

I recommend watching some to let the time pass!!



Here is one to start you off!
(I always loved the Dream Diaries <3)


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

Buddy said:


> Ok guys! So while you wait for us to get Naekoya, the patrol officer of Team Popsicle, to get on so we can do the raffle, I think it would be super fun if you all posted funny videos for eachother while you wait!
> 
> I recommend watching some to let the time pass!!
> 
> ...



I used to watch those to help me fall asleep!! <3
Joshy is bae


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 2, 2015)

Aw idk how to post vids on my phone :_:


----------



## Locket (Nov 2, 2015)

Buddy said:


> Ok guys! So while you wait for us to get Naekoya, the patrol officer of Team Popsicle, to get on so we can do the raffle, I think it would be super fun if you all posted funny videos for eachother while you wait!
> 
> I recommend watching some to let the time pass!!
> 
> ...



YEZ IT"S JOSHY! 

I'mma watch all of them again


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

Mwuahahhaa I just love this video, I hope you enjoy this! ;D It'll definitely make you laugh! If you post funny videos, make sure to add some content it in! Also don't spam video posts please! Otherwise we'll count that as spam XD Like 1 video per member or just combine all the videos you want the members to see in one post!  Thank you! c:


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

is that k-pop cuties? i always thought a lot of those boys were cute


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Mwuahahhaa I just love this video, I hope you enjoy this! ;D It'll definitely make you laugh! If you post funny videos, make sure to add some content it in! Also don't spam video posts please! Otherwise we'll count that as spam XD Like 1 video per member or just combine all the videos you want the members to see in one post!  Thank you! c:


LOL I  LOVE THIS GUY


----------



## Locket (Nov 2, 2015)

My ears are lonely without music XD.

I'm gonna listen to music and browse TBT, maybe practice GFX, while waiting


----------



## Araie (Nov 2, 2015)

Wow.. this is a weird thing to be greeted to, haha.


----------



## Locket (Nov 2, 2015)

Araie said:


> Wow.. this is a weird thing to be greeted to, haha.



Hi Araie! We are waiting for the Giveaway winners


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

Buddy said:


> Ok guys! So while you wait for us to get Naekoya, the patrol officer of Team Popsicle, to get on so we can do the raffle, I think it would be super fun if you all posted funny videos for eachother while you wait!
> 
> I recommend watching some to let the time pass!!
> 
> ...



so much suspense owo
LOOK IT'S MAYOR JOSHIE


----------



## Araie (Nov 2, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Hi Araie! We are waiting for the Giveaway winners



Hello! (I was watching the video, haha.) How long is it planned to take..? Or do you know..? Ooor no..?


----------



## Jacob (Nov 2, 2015)

Ok guys!! Winners have been chosen!

Miharu is typing it up as we speak!

Good Luck!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 2, 2015)

Araie said:


> Hello! (I was watching the video, haha.) How long is it planned to take..? Or do you know..? Ooor no..?



We are just waiting for naekoya ^.^


----------



## Jacob (Nov 2, 2015)

Buddy said:


> Ok guys!! Winners have been chosen!
> 
> Miharu is typing it up as we speak!
> 
> Good Luck!



(sorry I will bump this cuz it was at the bottom of last page!)


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 2, 2015)

The tension is killing me


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 2, 2015)

While we're at posting videos, you guys should have more EDM in your life. You're welcome.


----------



## Locket (Nov 2, 2015)

Ugh. I have to turn my computer off. PPPPppp

My dad doesn't like me much today


I can't nap and I feel like crap
And he yelled at me to clean my room


----------



## Araie (Nov 2, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> We are just waiting for naekoya ^.^



Oh, ok, cool! Thank you!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 2, 2015)

Araie said:


> Oh, ok, cool! Thank you!


I think


----------



## Araie (Nov 2, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Ugh. I have to turn my computer off. PPPPppp
> 
> My dad doesn't like me much today
> 
> ...



Sorry.. parents can be kinda "meh" sometimes. (Hope he doesn't see this, haha.)




gravyplz said:


> I think



Judging by previous posts, I think you are right, haha.


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 2, 2015)

Good luck everybody!!!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 2, 2015)

Araie said:


> Sorry.. parents can be kinda "meh" sometimes. (Hope he doesn't see this, haha.)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Yea parents are meh, but i guess thats why we move out, if they where amazingly nice we would live at home for ever and wouldnt want to leave 

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> Good luck everybody!!!


You too !


----------



## Araie (Nov 2, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Yea parents are meh, but i guess thats why we move out, if they where amazingly nice we would live at home for ever and wouldnt want to leave
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



They aren't all that bad pretty much 95% of the time! We just want to be free to do our own things!.. I think.. I'm not in college or anything..




DaCoSim said:


> Good luck everybody!!!



Thank you! You as well!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 2, 2015)

Araie said:


> They aren't all that bad pretty much 95% of the time! We just want to be free to do our own things!.. I think.. I'm not in college or anything of the complicated stuff..



Me neither, im only in high school, but when it gets to thr complicated stuff, im out


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Good luck everybody!!!



Good luck to you too! 

The suspense is getting serious


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 2, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good luck to you too!
> 
> The suspense is getting serious



the suspense is killin me


----------



## Araie (Nov 2, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Me neither, im only in high school, but when it gets to thr complicated stuff, im out



You're probably going to have to do it anyways, haha.



Lucanosa said:


> Good luck to you too!
> 
> The suspense is getting serious



Such true.


----------



## BunnyFox (Nov 2, 2015)

Good luck guys!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> the suspense is killin me





Araie said:


> Such true.



the struggle suspense is real.


----------



## Jacob (Nov 2, 2015)

hehe sorry for the delay, There is a total of 9 winners! Miharu is tryna make it look all pretty


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 2, 2015)

Buddy said:


> hehe sorry for the delay, There is a total of 9 winners! Miharu is tryna make it look all pretty



I cant wait


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

oh no the suspense!!!! good luck!!!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

CONGRATS EVERYONE!!! We'll be pming the winners one at a time to ask which prize you'll like!! The winners are listed in order from the first winner to the last winner! c: I hope you guys enjoyed this giveaway!! <3 





​


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> CONGRATS EVERYONE!!! We'll be pming the winners one at a time to ask which prize you'll like!! The winners are listed in order from the first winner to the last winner! c: I hope you guys enjoyed this giveaway!! <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOO CONGRATZ!


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> CONGRATS EVERYONE!!! We'll be pming the winners one at a time to ask which prize you'll like!! The winners are listed in order from the first winner to the last winner! c: I hope you guys enjoyed this giveaway!! <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...





CONGRATS!!!!! I'm so proud of everyone!!!! + of course I only had one entry compared to everyone else, haha. but CONGRATS!!


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

woops double post. haha


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> CONGRATS EVERYONE!!! We'll be pming the winners one at a time to ask which prize you'll like!! The winners are listed in order from the first winner to the last winner! c: I hope you guys enjoyed this giveaway!! <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey hey hey o.o I won

Congrats to all the winners, and good luck to all in the future of giveaways!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> CONGRATS EVERYONE!!! We'll be pming the winners one at a time to ask which prize you'll like!! The winners are listed in order from the first winner to the last winner! c: I hope you guys enjoyed this giveaway!! <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats to the winners!
>U< ayyye


----------



## Jacob (Nov 2, 2015)

Congrats everyone!!!!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 2, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> CONGRATS!!!!! I'm so proud of everyone!!!! + of course I only had one entry compared to everyone else, haha. but CONGRATS!!



Dw we always have next time! !

- - - Post Merge - - -

Welp thats enough suspense for one day, congrats again everyone!! You all deserve it!!, im gonna go nap ^.^


----------



## Araie (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> CONGRATS EVERYONE!!! We'll be pming the winners one at a time to ask which prize you'll like!! The winners are listed in order from the first winner to the last winner! c: I hope you guys enjoyed this giveaway!! <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Jacob (Nov 2, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Dw we always have next time! !
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Welp thats enough suspense for one day, congrats again everyone!! You all deserve it!!, im gonna go nap ^.^



 Very sorry you didn't win! I was rooting for you too!
I wish you luck next time tho!!!

I am going to bed too, so goodnight everybody! <3


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 2, 2015)

YEAAAAAHHHH CONGRATS!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

*Congrats once again you guys! And I just want to say, thank you so much everyone for making this giveaway a huge success! c: Once I get a reply from Evvie on her first pick, I'll be pming the next winner and so on! Once you are pmed, please take a look at the prize pool to see what prizes are available! c;*​


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

Buddy said:


> Very sorry you didn't win! I was rooting for you too!
> I wish you luck next time tho!!!
> 
> I am going to bed too, so goodnight everybody! <3




good night buddy


----------



## himeki (Nov 2, 2015)

Aren't you guys gonna be glad I set my alarm for 4 am LMAO


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 2, 2015)

Buddy said:


> Very sorry you didn't win! I was rooting for you too!
> I wish you luck next time tho!!!
> 
> I am going to bed too, so goodnight everybody! <3


Aww thankyou ^.^ and its ok
And yea next time !!
Have a good sleep!


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Aren't you guys gonna be glad I set my alarm for 4 am LMAO



LMAO I wasn't expecting that from you
Congrats to you!


----------



## himeki (Nov 2, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> LMAO I wasn't expecting that from you
> Congrats to you!



Thanks haha c:

Going back to bed now! I'll be back in 2 hours of you need me c:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

Buddy said:


> Very sorry you didn't win! I was rooting for you too!
> I wish you luck next time tho!!!
> 
> I am going to bed too, so goodnight everybody! <3



Goodnight Buddy! 

Is there a time limit that you have to respond within to qualify for a prize?  Like if I get PM'd and I fall asleep? xD


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 2, 2015)

Awesome!!! Congrats guys!!!


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Aren't you guys gonna be glad I set my alarm for 4 am LMAO



Oh thank god
Srslu

[INSERT CURSE WORD HERE]


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Goodnight Buddy!
> 
> Is there a time limit that you have to respond within to qualify for a prize?  Like if I get PM'd and I fall asleep? xD



Nope! No time limit! You can sleep peacefully Hahaha XD I mean unless you guys make us wait for like 1 week then we'll most likely debate on it :'D


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Nope! No time limit! You can sleep peacefully Hahaha XD I mean unless you guys make us wait for like 1 week then we'll most likely debate on it :'D



:'D good, I'll be going to sleep too haha!  It's getting super later where I live so I'll see you all tomorrow in the morning ^^ Congrats again to all of the winners, and thank you for the giveaway!


----------



## Hatori (Nov 2, 2015)

Yay, congratulations to the winners! ^^


----------



## BunnyFox (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> CONGRATS EVERYONE!!! We'll be pming the winners one at a time to ask which prize you'll like!! The winners are listed in order from the first winner to the last winner! c: I hope you guys enjoyed this giveaway!! <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woohoo! Gratz to everyone!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> :'D good, I'll be going to sleep too haha!  It's getting super later where I live so I'll see you all tomorrow in the morning ^^ Congrats again to all of the winners, and thank you for the giveaway!



Hahaha goodnight! Sleep tight! cx First winner has already chosen their prize, so now waiting on the second winner! c; 
I hope you have a wonderful night! And it was our pleasure!


----------



## Mink (Nov 2, 2015)

Congrats everyone and thanks for making a quest roster for me Miharu! Gonna get some of those posts C:


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

Mink said:


> Congrats everyone and thanks for making a quest roster for me Miharu! Gonna get some of those posts C:



It was my pleasure! c: I'll be posting a few new quests on Wednesday! XD 



What is everyone up to now? <3 I'm just nomming on some yummy candy atm ahahaha! XD Just taking a small rest from all this updating c;


----------



## aericell (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> CONGRATS EVERYONE!!! We'll be pming the winners one at a time to ask which prize you'll like!! The winners are listed in order from the first winner to the last winner! c: I hope you guys enjoyed this giveaway!! <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG I WON SOMETHING YAY!!
Thank you so much for hosting this giveaway and also to everyone who donated prizes


----------



## Locket (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> It was my pleasure! c: I'll be posting a few new quests on Wednesday! XD
> 
> 
> 
> What is everyone up to now? <3 I'm just nomming on some yummy candy atm ahahaha! XD Just taking a small rest from all this updating c;



I am eating ice cream.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> OMG I WON SOMETHING YAY!!
> Thank you so much for hosting this giveaway and also to everyone who donated prizes


AYEEE CONGRATS!!! AHAHAHA XD 



Bunny Bento said:


> I am eating ice cream.



Ohh what kind of ice cream? XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> It was my pleasure! c: I'll be posting a few new quests on Wednesday! XD
> 
> 
> 
> What is everyone up to now? <3 I'm just nomming on some yummy candy atm ahahaha! XD Just taking a small rest from all this updating c;



Nothing much, just looking at how much acne I have from my Halloween makeup XD you?


----------



## Locket (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AYEEE CONGRATS!!! AHAHAHA XD
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh what kind of ice cream? XD



Creamie, mint ice cream with chocolate cover. 


I stopped eating it though, it also seems I had a gas bubble, it helped a little bit


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Nothing much, just looking at how much acne I have from my Halloween makeup XD you?



Omg D':!!! jdslkjflsdjs what brand of make up did you use? ; __ ;


----------



## Locket (Nov 2, 2015)

i'm tired now DX 


Night guys~!


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg D':!!! jdslkjflsdjs what brand of make up did you use? ; __ ;



To be completely honest, I don't know. I didn't really take it off property though
How was everyone's day?


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 2, 2015)

Hey Jaz, thank you guys so much for this contest. It was fun!!!!! I'll holler at u guys when I get home.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Creamie, mint ice cream with chocolate cover.
> 
> 
> I stopped eating it though, it also seems I had a gas bubble, it helped a little bit


OHHH That sounds delicious!!!




Bunny Bento said:


> i'm tired now DX
> 
> 
> Night guys~!


Night! Sleep tight! 



Sparro said:


> To be completely honest, I don't know. I didn't really take it off property though
> How was everyone's day?


Aww!! ; v;

My day is going fantastic! Just slightly tired now ahahaha! How about yours? c:



DaCoSim said:


> Hey Jaz, thank you guys so much for this contest. It was fun!!!!! I'll holler at u guys when I get home.


It was our pleasure!! I'm so glad you had fun!! And I'm looking forward to talking with you when you get home!


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 2, 2015)

I wanna donate a yellow candy to the next giveaway. Do I send it to you, Miharu?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> I wanna donate a yellow candy to the next giveaway. Do I send it to you, Miharu?



D'aww that's so sweet of you!! ;v ; And yeah you do! <3 I'll most likely use it for mini giveaways such as guessing games if you are fine with that!  I don't know when we'll have another big giveaway, but that'll most likely be when we reach another big milestone!


----------



## Llust (Nov 3, 2015)

guys
feel my legs, i just shaved <33
just got back from canada today and hauled on so much anime merch that i dont even need .v.; tbh my room is so small that most of my merch is actually stuffed away in drawers or in my closet..i should probably sell some of them but their boxes are in horrible condition

anyway, hows everyone doing? >u<


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 3, 2015)

Congrats to the winners!

Well now i have like no pps anymore lol.

I had such a good dinner though *o*


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 3, 2015)

Sorry for late reply! 

@urahiM tiring, lots of running. Also playing the trombone

How was work, if you had any?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

mimihime said:


> guys
> feel my legs, i just shaved <33
> just got back from canada today and hauled on so much anime merch that i dont even need .v.; tbh my room is so small that most of my merch is actually stuffed away in drawers or in my closet..i should probably sell some of them but their boxes are in horrible condition
> 
> anyway, hows everyone doing? >u<


Omg I love that feeling ahahah! XD 

OHH WELCOME BACK OMGG!! XD What kind of anime merch did you get?? Also feel free to post pictures of your haul and make me jealous LOL

I'm doing great!! Just tired ahahha!~ How about yourself? ;D



The Hidden Owl said:


> Congrats to the winners!
> 
> Well now i have like no pps anymore lol.
> 
> I had such a good dinner though *o*


AYEEEE!!!~ XD

And yeah! ;v ; -pats- Hahaha XD There's always opportunity to make pps though! ;D

OHH What did you have for dinner? 



Sparro said:


> Sorry for late reply!
> 
> @urahiM tiring, lots of running. Also playing the trombone
> 
> How was work, if you had any?


No worries at all! XD

And oh gosh!! ; v ; And ohh!~ Do you like playing the trombone? 

No work today! Hahaha XD But I do have work tomorrow! ; v;


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 3, 2015)

lets try this again...@MIMIMUMIMIHIIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIHAAAAAAAAAARUU!!!!!

It's an okay instrument, complicated but fun when you get the hang of it, I guess. It's my first day actually using it


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ]AYEEEE!!!~ XD
> 
> And yeah! ;v ; -pats- Hahaha XD There's always opportunity to make pps though! ;D
> 
> OHH What did you have for dinner?


Haha, yeah! I'll have to see what new quests I can do!

I had this suuuuuuper good lamb chop in a cherry wine sauce with prosciutto, mashed potatoes, and spinach with this garlic sauce and tiramisu for dessert *_________________* i literally died


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 3, 2015)

just had the best nap *.*

and im about to go out :_:
AAA i convinced my irl friend to join tbt, now to get her to join tp ^.^


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 3, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> just had the best nap *.*
> 
> and im about to go out :_:
> AAA i convinced my irl friend to join tbt, now to get her to join tp ^.^



This is gonna be fun to hear about

"The struggles of gravypls as she could pleads and persuades her friend into joining TP"

..what is wrong with me


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

Sparro said:


> lets try this again...@MIMIMUMIMIHIIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIHAAAAAAAAAARUU!!!!!
> 
> It's an okay instrument, complicated but fun when you get the hang of it, I guess. It's my first day actually using it


LOOL

OHH I'm assuming you got the hang of it?  If so, glad you hear you had fun with it! c:



The Hidden Owl said:


> Haha, yeah! I'll have to see what new quests I can do!
> 
> I had this suuuuuuper good lamb chop in a cherry wine sauce with prosciutto, mashed potatoes, and spinach with this garlic sauce and tiramisu for dessert *_________________* i literally died


YEEE!~ New quests shall be posted on Wednesday! XD

OMGGG NICEEEE That sounds freaking delicious omg jskldfjsl I'm jealous!! Hahaha XD



gravyplz said:


> just had the best nap *.*
> 
> and im about to go out :_:
> AAA i convinced my irl friend to join tbt, now to get her to join tp ^.^


AYEEE Welcome back!!!

and aww!! Hahah have a great time going out!! 

OHHHH NICEEEE!!! And omg ssdfhdslk hahahha! We are super happy! ;D Looking forward to seeing your friend in TP if they decide to join!


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey Jaz, I sent u a pm with my top 3 in case I am asleep when you get responses from the other 2. That way the list can keep going.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hey Jaz, I sent u a pm with my top 3 in case I am asleep when you get responses from the other 2. That way the list can keep going.



I got it!! <3 Thank you so much!! ;//v//; <3 Sent you a PM back!


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 3, 2015)

Damnit I'm out of ideas to butcher your name....
@महरू

I'll just do it in Hindi

Meh, kinda got the gist of it. It's bulky, and my arm is just barely long enough to fully extend the slide out XD it kinda hurts

And after buzzing your lips so much, it feels really weird

Any instruments you've played, all of TP?


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 3, 2015)

Yay! Ok! Uggggghhhh. I forgot something from the store!!!! I do NOT want to go back but we have to have milk in the morning. Grrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 3, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Damnit I'm out of ideas to butcher your name....
> @महरू
> 
> I'll just do it in Hindi
> ...



I play piano! I'm learning Merry-go-round of life from Howl's Moving Castle right now, so long but so fun!


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 3, 2015)

omg wow i won that's so cool o: congrats to everyone <3


----------



## himeki (Nov 3, 2015)

woooo spellectables!


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 3, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I play piano! I'm learning Merry-go-round of life from Howl's Moving Castle right now, so long but so fun!



Piano is an interesting instrument, I've always wanted to try, but never had the chance ;-; I'm more physically than musically talented


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Damnit I'm out of ideas to butcher your name....
> @महरू
> 
> I'll just do it in Hindi
> ...


LOOL Omg XD Please no! Hahaha it doesn't count since I don't understand it! XD

AWWW!! ; __ ; jsldkfjdls

Oh boy I bet! ; v ; 



DaCoSim said:


> Yay! Ok! Uggggghhhh. I forgot something from the store!!!! I do NOT want to go back but we have to have milk in the morning. Grrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!


Oh no!! D: Gahhh jsdlfds I hate it when that happens! I always remember that I need to buy something, but then I end up forgetting right when I get home :') 



The Hidden Owl said:


> I play piano! I'm learning Merry-go-round of life from Howl's Moving Castle right now, so long but so fun!


OMG YESSSSS AHHH SDKFSJLFDS



Aerate said:


> omg wow i won that's so cool o: congrats to everyone <3


CONGRATS ONCE AGAIN!!! XD



MayorEvvie said:


> woooo spellectables!


YEEEEE!~ Congrats once again! <3


----------



## himeki (Nov 3, 2015)

The thing is now I have a powerpoint to make for school and german homework RIP


----------



## Mink (Nov 3, 2015)

omg can christmas come already? I listened to half of a 3 hour playlist of christmas songs lol T_T ITS THE HOLIDAYS!!!~


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 3, 2015)

@Harumikaya 
(we all know I mean Miharu)
Das a cool name
यू शुड लर्न हिंदी, ईंट इस आ ग्रेट लैंग्विज!
So, what instruments have you ever played in your life, if you have?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 3, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hey!!!!!!!!!!!



D3ath! How have you been?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Nov 3, 2015)

Sparro said:


> D3ath! How have you been?



Don't ask been crappy lately....
Well how are you doing?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 3, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Don't ask been crappy lately....
> Well how are you doing?



I've had better days, to be honest.

I'm going to sleep now; night, TP!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Nov 3, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I've had better days, to be honest.
> 
> I'm going to sleep now; night, TP!



See ya


----------



## Jint (Nov 3, 2015)

whoop congrats to the winners!! ♡

​


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 3, 2015)

(I know I'm late, but oh well) Congrats to the winners of the giveaway!

*sobs because yet another giveaway I didn't win*


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 3, 2015)

Sparro said:


> This is gonna be fun to hear about
> 
> "The struggles of gravypls as she could pleads and persuades her friend into joining TP"
> 
> ..what is wrong with me



"She" XD lol im a guy 
And yes very much struggle!
And she can draw really well too!
Ill write a book on it, just  to catch you up 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> LOOL
> 
> OHH I'm assuming you got the hang of it?  If so, glad you hear you had fun with it! c:
> 
> ...



IM BACK ONCE AGAIN ! 
and thankyou i did 
If she doesnt want to join then ill make her >:  )  jks  but hopefully she does ^.^


----------



## Albuns (Nov 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> CONGRATS EVERYONE!!! We'll be pming the winners one at a time to ask which prize you'll like!! The winners are listed in order from the first winner to the last winner! c: I hope you guys enjoyed this giveaway!! <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gratz to everyone who won~! \owo/


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 3, 2015)

Ha! Just woke up from the strangest dream. Dreamed that some spilled a bunch of stuff on me at work and they made me wear a sheet. Lol!!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Good morning DaCoSim o: 
 How's my lil Filbert fan doing this morning? c:


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Good morning DaCoSim o:
> How's my lil Filbert fan doing this morning? c:



Good thx!!!! How're you??? Sure wish I'd see my filbert in the plaza on my hhd!!! I'm ready to go do his house!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Good thx!!!! How're you??? Sure wish I'd see my filbert in the plaza on my hhd!!! I'm ready to go do his house!!!! Lol!!!



I'm doing good! I just woke up! I'm about to grab some breakfast and start doing my schoolwork @v@ 
 I think I've done Filbert in HHD! o: Filbert is such a lil cute patoot hnnnn  ; v ;


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 3, 2015)

LOL 1473 PAGES

U guys are growing rly fast


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I'm doing good! I just woke up! I'm about to grab some breakfast and start doing my schoolwork @v@
> I think I've done Filbert in HHD! o: Filbert is such a lil cute patoot hnnnn  ; v ;



Yeah. I just got my little one breakfast and am bout to see him off. Ooooh I made breakfast for dinner last night. One of the few meals all 4 of the kids all luv. Waffles, eggs and sausage 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> LOL 1473 PAGES
> 
> U guys are growing rly fast



Hey gregriii!!! Long time no see!!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> LOL 1473 PAGES
> 
> U guys are growing rly fast



I've never seen you around here before o3o 
 Hi Gregrii! c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> Yeah. I just got my little one breakfast and am bout to see him off. Ooooh I made breakfast for dinner last night. One of the few meals all 4 of the kids all luv. Waffles, eggs and sausage
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I love breakfast omfg c: 
 Especially for dinner hnnNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

I miss my little Miharu-kun ; v ;  
 How am I gonna finish my algebra without her encouragement ; v ;


----------



## BunnyFox (Nov 3, 2015)

Morning


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Morning blackjack!
 omfg I just remembered my dreAM

My stepdad was cheating on my mom with this girl named Winter-- and he claimed it was called fantasy rp'ing and they were just friends and im like
 wtf


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 3, 2015)

Morning guys!  I'm about to go to school and I'm sick...I think I have allergies or the flu.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, congrats to all the winners of the giveaway!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Morning guys!  I'm about to go to school and I'm sick...I think I have allergies or the flu.



Allergies are never fun @v@ I have to take an allergy pill every morning so I don't get sick //bc my allergies are that bad 
 Have fun at school hon'!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Allergies are never fun @v@ I have to take an allergy pill every morning so I don't get sick //bc my allergies are that bad
> Have fun at school hon'!



Yeah  and I'm sorry to hear that!  I hate taking pills. 0.o and thanks, I will!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Yeah  and I'm sorry to hear that!  I hate taking pills. 0.o and thanks, I will!



I have to take pills every morning, so I'm used to it... Stupid anxiety, ADHD, and depression-- @v@ and insomnia too-- without my nighttime pills; I am probably the worst insomniac alive


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 3, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Morning guys!  I'm about to go to school and I'm sick...I think I have allergies or the flu.



Oh gosh that sucks ; ___ ; I don't think you should go to school today D:

Feel better!! If you do decide to go to school, hang in there ;u;


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi Aerate! How are ya'? c:


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Hi Aerate! How are ya'? c:



Hello c: I'm good! My sickness's exhausting me a whole lot more lately though. How are things for you c:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Hello c: I'm good! My sickness's exhausting me a whole lot more lately though. How are things for you c:



Things are good! I think I'm finally getting somewhere with my algebra work! XD I'm selling collectibles to save up for another popsicle to give to my friend //whos still a popsicle in freezing </33


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Things are good! I think I'm finally getting somewhere with my algebra work! XD I'm selling collectibles to save up for another popsicle to give to my friend //whos still a popsicle in freezing </33



That's good!! XD And yeah I saw your shop lol, bought a yellow candy from you c:


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 3, 2015)

Hellooooo everyone!

I've just got back from school orz


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Hellooooo everyone!
> 
> I've just got back from school orz



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYE!!! Welcome back Luma! c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Today is going by so slow omfg
 I'm almost finished with my algebra and it's only 11:20 AM here @v@
I started at like 9 AM


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

Morning everyone!! <333 I woke up so early hahaha!! I might take a nap again soon since I'm still sleepy, but I just wanted to say hi and I hope you guys are having a wonderful day! <33

What is everyone up to? c:





Bucky Barnes said:


> I miss my little Miharu-kun ; v ;
> How am I gonna finish my algebra without her encouragement ; v ;


D'AWWWW YOU CAN DO ITTT GOGOGOGOGO <333



SuperStar2361 said:


> Hellooooo everyone!
> 
> I've just got back from school orz


Welcome back!! How was school?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning everyone!! <333 I woke up so early hahaha!! I might take a nap again soon since I'm still sleepy, but I just wanted to say hi and I hope you guys are having a wonderful day! <33
> 
> What is everyone up to? c:
> 
> ...



Eeeeep!! Miharu-chan! Miharu-chan! Guess what?! I'm literally almost finished! >w< 
 Unfortunately when I go to the public library the school tutor is gonna have more for me OTL


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 3, 2015)

My oldest is home sickly today as well. Only bad thing about fall. Brings on the illnesses.  we may go get him some applesauce in a bit. Luckily, I've got a few soups.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> My oldest is home sickly today as well. Only bad thing about fall. Brings on the illnesses.  we may go get him some applesauce in a bit. Luckily, I've got a few soups.



Now you have me craving applesauce hnnnnnnnnn </33
I hope your oldest gets better soon! o:


----------



## Albuns (Nov 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning everyone!! <333 I woke up so early hahaha!! I might take a nap again soon since I'm still sleepy, but I just wanted to say hi and I hope you guys are having a wonderful day! <33
> 
> What is everyone up to? c:
> 
> ...



Morning, Mimi! Don't believe I've ever seen you on this early before. xD


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

*Just a quick announcement! One of the winners have forfeited their win! So we will be drawing the last winner after everyone has chosen their prizes! c;*​




Bucky Barnes said:


> Eeeeep!! Miharu-chan! Miharu-chan! Guess what?! I'm literally almost finished! >w<
> Unfortunately when I go to the public library the school tutor is gonna have more for me OTL


YAYYY!!! GREAT JOB!!! >//v/<

And awww!! ;___; //wishes you the best!!



DaCoSim said:


> My oldest is home sickly today as well. Only bad thing about fall. Brings on the illnesses.  we may go get him some applesauce in a bit. Luckily, I've got a few soups.


Oh no!!! D: I hope your oldest gets well soon!! ;v ; 
And that's good to hear!! Soup is always good when you are sick!! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Morning, Mimi! Don't believe I've ever seen you on this early before. xD



Yeah ahahhaa XD My boyfriend woke me up since we were going to head to my house, but change of plans since something happened hahaha!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Morning, Mimi! Don't believe I've ever seen you on this early before. xD



Hello Alby-Kun! How are you? o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> *Just a quick announcement! One of the winners have forfeited their win! So we will be drawing the last winner after everyone has chosen their prizes! c;*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Miharu-kuuuuuuuuuuun all of this work is killing me ; v ;


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning everyone!! <333 I woke up so early hahaha!! I might take a nap again soon since I'm still sleepy, but I just wanted to say hi and I hope you guys are having a wonderful day! <33
> 
> What is everyone up to? c:



Morniiing!! <3 how was your sleep? Did you fluffy blankey treat you right? 

I'm probably gonna sleep soon too I guess XD again we should try sleeping together LOL


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Morniiing!! <3 how was your sleep? Did you fluffy blankey treat you right?
> 
> I'm probably gonna sleep soon too I guess XD again we should try sleeping together LOL



oooo fluffy blankets <33 I got an Avengers blanket last year with all of my babies on it anD ITS SO SOFT <333

- - - Post Merge - - -

smh pippy moved right in front of the bridge?? uuugh i love pippy but really pip, nice place to move =3=


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Miharu-kuuuuuuuuuuun all of this work is killing me ; v ;


Noooo!!! D: //uses a potion to bring back your hp to 100!!! YOU CAN DO ITT!!! /cheers XD



Aerate said:


> Morniiing!! <3 how was your sleep? Did you fluffy blankey treat you right?
> 
> I'm probably gonna sleep soon too I guess XD again we should try sleeping together LOL


Morning!! <33 My sleep was wonderful!! Though I had trouble waking up so early hahahah!! XD and YESSS Fluffy blanket is the best!! As much as I love winter, it's always hard for me to wake up since I'm so warm, comfy in my blankets hahaha!!

Omg LOL I want to eat first! XD I'll try to get Patrick to sleep too ahahha XD


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> *Just a quick announcement! One of the winners have forfeited their win! So we will be drawing the last winner after everyone has chosen their prizes! c;*​


THERE IS A CHANCE!!! XDDD
I hope that person is ok though!

oh and gm everyone! time to do some algebra.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 3, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> THERE IS A CHANCE!!! XDDD
> I hope that person is ok though!
> 
> oh and gm everyone! time to do some algebra.



Good morning everyone!

And oml I'm doing algebra right now xD

How is everyone? c:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> THERE IS A CHANCE!!! XDDD
> I hope that person is ok though!
> 
> oh and gm everyone! time to do some algebra.



same w/ the algebra tbh ; v ;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> And oml I'm doing algebra right now xD
> 
> How is everyone? c:



I'm doing my algewhat the foooock too omfg

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Noooo!!! D: //uses a potion to bring back your hp to 100!!! YOU CAN DO ITT!!! /cheers XD
> 
> 
> Morning!! <33 My sleep was wonderful!! Though I had trouble waking up so early hahahah!! XD and YESSS Fluffy blanket is the best!! As much as I love winter, it's always hard for me to wake up since I'm so warm, comfy in my blankets hahaha!!
> ...



Melanie used Pencil and Paper!
 It's super effective!
Algebra Homework was defeated!
 Melanie gained over 9,000 Intelligence Points!


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 3, 2015)

*I AM NOW AN OFFICIAL POPSICLE HOLDER!!

DACOSIM, I LOVE YOU, MAN!!*


----------



## Albuns (Nov 3, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> *I AM NOW AN OFFICIAL POPSICLE HOLDER!!
> 
> DACOSIM, I LOVE YOU, MAN!!*



Congratulations~!!


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 3, 2015)

yay  More people with poposicles


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> same w/ the algebra tbh ; v ;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



X'D omg the pain
you forgot to mention you took brain damage in the process ;-;


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 3, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Congratulations~!!



Thanks!! I am so excited to finally be out of "freezing"!!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Melanie used Pencil and Paper!
> It's super effective!
> Algebra Homework was defeated!
> Melanie gained over 9,000 Intelligence Points!



Will used a drawing tablet to do his problems online!
It's super effective!
Algebra test was defeated!
Will lost 10% of his grade because he got a C-!

-__-


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 3, 2015)

I am shocked the freezing title has lasted this long


----------



## Mink (Nov 3, 2015)

yess keep it there I have yet to get a Popsicle xD


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> THERE IS A CHANCE!!! XDDD
> I hope that person is ok though!
> 
> oh and gm everyone! time to do some algebra.


YES THERE IS!!! Hahahha
And yeah!! The member is perfectly fine! They are just not interested in any of the tbt/collectibles! XD So that's why they forfeited their win! c: They thought it would be better if it went to someone who wants it! 



Bucky Barnes said:


> Melanie used Pencil and Paper!
> It's super effective!
> Algebra Homework was defeated!
> Melanie gained over 9,000 Intelligence Points!


AHAHAHAHA!!! XD OMG YESSS AHAHAHAH <3333



aleshapie said:


> *I AM NOW AN OFFICIAL POPSICLE HOLDER!!
> 
> DACOSIM, I LOVE YOU, MAN!!*


YEEEEE CONGRATS!!!  I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!! What color would you like your name to be in the official roster? 



Cadbberry said:


> yay  More people with poposicles


MORNING CADDD!~ And yesss!!! XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mink said:


> yess keep it there I have yet to get a Popsicle xD



Mwuahaha you'll have many chances to get one during raffles! ;D


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YES THERE IS!!! Hahahha
> And yeah!! The member is perfectly fine! They are just not interested in any of the tbt/collectibles! XD So that's why they forfeited their win! c: They thought it would be better if it went to someone who wants it!
> 
> 
> ...



Morning Miharu


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 3, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I am shocked the freezing title has lasted this long



Miharu, I think this qualifies to go under newsflash/updates!! LOL

I need to do a giveaway to celebrate...gotta come up with something good. Hmmmm. To the drawing board... (...figuratively...I can't draw ...well)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Miharu, can you make my name either rainbow OR the pink color under my username in sidebar?


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 3, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Miharu, I think this qualifies to go under newsflash/updates!! LOL
> 
> I need to do a giveaway to celebrate...gotta come up with something good. Hmmmm. To the drawing board... (...figuratively...I can't draw ...well)



well I came up with it when this first started XD

and celebrate what


----------



## Mink (Nov 3, 2015)

Congrats aleshapie  lookin' forward to your giveaway then ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Mwuahaha you'll have many chances to get one during raffles! ;D



-Sits here like a dog patiently waiting- ah wait nvm I have to go to school xD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> X'D omg the pain
> you forgot to mention you took brain damage in the process ;-;



Oh, dang, I forgot that part lmao! x'DD


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Morning Miharu


Morning!! <33 How are you doing today? ;D 



aleshapie said:


> Miharu, I think this qualifies to go under newsflash/updates!! LOL
> 
> I need to do a giveaway to celebrate...gotta come up with something good. Hmmmm. To the drawing board... (...figuratively...I can't draw ...well)
> 
> Miharu, can you make my name either rainbow OR the pink color under my username in sidebar?


HAHAHA XD I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! XD

OHHH!! Good luck with your giveaway!! Mwuahaha XD

And of course!! How does it look? c: Is that the right pink? XD



Mink said:


> -Sits here like a dog patiently waiting- ah wait nvm I have to go to school xD


AWW!! XD Have a great day at school! <3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> *I AM NOW AN OFFICIAL POPSICLE HOLDER!!
> 
> DACOSIM, I LOVE YOU, MAN!!*



Congrats dude! c:


----------



## Mink (Nov 3, 2015)

Thank you! We're doing stop motion animation in art class like tim burton's nightmare before christmas except you know shorter and probably worse and today's a shorter day cause we got 1 more hour of sleep so that'll be fun ^o^ off to school now~


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Mink said:


> Congrats aleshapie  lookin' forward to your giveaway then ^-^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Have fun at school Mink! Don't forget to eat plenty of apples, don't give any to your teachers! D:


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

Mink said:


> Thank you! We're doing stop motion animation in art class like tim burton's nightmare before christmas except you know shorter and probably worse and today's a shorter day cause we got 1 more hour of sleep so that'll be fun ^o^ off to school now~


OHH!!! Have a great day at school! <3 Can't wait to talk with you more when you come back!


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning!! <33 My sleep was wonderful!! Though I had trouble waking up so early hahahah!! XD and YESSS Fluffy blanket is the best!! As much as I love winter, it's always hard for me to wake up since I'm so warm, comfy in my blankets hahaha!!
> 
> Omg LOL I want to eat first! XD I'll try to get Patrick to sleep too ahahha XD


OMG LOL same XD I have no idea how I'll wake up tomorrow for school, especially when it's just so cozy in the quilt and I'm sick and tired ;u; then again it's the last day of school so might as well just suck it up lmao.

YOU SHOULD! XD Don't get sidetracked too much and go to sleep ;u;


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning!! <33 How are you doing today? ;D
> 
> 
> HAHAHA XD I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! XD
> ...



I am feeling AWFUL  Thanks for asking


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

hnnnnnnnnnn ; v ; 
 im losing interest in doing this algebraaaaaa hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn @v@


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> hnnnnnnnnnn ; v ;
> im losing interest in doing this algebraaaaaa hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn @v@



No one likes algebra


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> No one likes algebra



I know //cries
 but I have to finish it ;_____________;


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I know //cries
> but I have to finish it ;_____________;



Algebra 2 is the same way XD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Algebra 2 is the same way XD



I'm in Algebra 1 ; v ; 
 //sobs for miharu


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I'm in Algebra 1 ; v ;
> //sobs for miharu



Oh Algebra one is easy peasy


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 3, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> No one likes algebra



I like algebra c:

that's because I don't exist u know

it's funny

kay?

bye



DaCoSim said:


> Yeah. I just got my little one breakfast and am bout to see him off. Ooooh I made breakfast for dinner last night. One of the few meals all 4 of the kids all luv. Waffles, eggs and sausage
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



 yeah it's been a long time I didn't use tbt too much because my 3ds is broken and my english is like HORRIBLE so haha

But (I think) I'm back hehe


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Oh Algebra one is easy peasy



Well I'm a lazy ninth grader lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> I like algebra c:
> 
> that's because I don't exist u know
> 
> ...



you exist to me bby ;^)


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 3, 2015)

Thank you so much Jaz!!!!!


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 3, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> I like algebra c:
> 
> that's because I don't exist u know
> 
> ...



Sorry greg.... I still love you bby


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey Cad!!!!! Btw, I thought your costume was fantastic!!!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

My back hurts omfg I slouch way too much
 this isn't good for me either bc scoliosis @v@


----------



## Albuns (Nov 3, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Algebra 2 is the same way XD



Algebra 2 is pretty simple... compared to Physics. Q v Q


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 3, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Algebra 2 is pretty simple... compared to Physics. Q v Q



Oh god, all are evil


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

I think trigonometry is evil asf ; v ;


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 3, 2015)

I don't understand the utility of algebra

 like you won't ever need to know what "X" means IRL


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 3, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> I don't understand the utility of algebra
> 
> like you won't ever need to know what "X" means IRL



but it's so fun


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 3, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> I don't understand the utility of algebra
> 
> like you won't ever need to know what "X" means IRL



I mean really the only equation you would need to know is like for example 12+1083436=x or 23-x=0.11

But besides that I mean why would I have to learn how to graph on the number line??? I already know that and I'm not 2 I can figure out where numbers go. -.-


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

Aerate said:


> OMG LOL same XD I have no idea how I'll wake up tomorrow for school, especially when it's just so cozy in the quilt and I'm sick and tired ;u; then again it's the last day of school so might as well just suck it up lmao.
> 
> YOU SHOULD! XD Don't get sidetracked too much and go to sleep ;u;


AWWW!! ; __ ; I hope you feel better soon!! ; v ; AND OHH NICEEE!!! 



Cadbberry said:


> I am feeling AWFUL  Thanks for asking


NOO!!! D: I hope you feel better soon!!! ; v; 



Bucky Barnes said:


> hnnnnnnnnnn ; v ;
> im losing interest in doing this algebraaaaaa hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn @v@


AWWW! XD YOU CAN DO IT!!! Tbh I love algebra ahahha XD



Gregriii said:


> yeah it's been a long time I didn't use tbt too much because my 3ds is broken and my english is like HORRIBLE so haha
> 
> But (I think) I'm back hehe


GREGGRRIII WELCOME BACKK!!! How have you been?? XD



DaCoSim said:


> Thank you so much Jaz!!!!!


AHHH it's no problem at all!! <333 Congrats once again!!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Mihaaaaaaaaru-kuuuuuuuuun ;______________;


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Mihaaaaaaaaru-kuuuuuuuuun ;______________;



What's wrong? D:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> What's wrong? D:



I can't do thiiiiiiiiiiiiis ;___________;


----------



## Albuns (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I can't do thiiiiiiiiiiiiis ;___________;



It's Algebra 1, yes? Maybe I can help. o:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> It's Algebra 1, yes? Maybe I can help. o:



I'm nearly done and I understand everything but I've been doing the same thing for hours ; v ;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey Miharu-chan, how much are popsicles again? XDD and if possible, when I get the rest of the tbt, can I send the bells to you and could you send the popsicle to SuperStar? XD I wanted to get her a popsicle so she could be on the team roster of people who actually have popsicles XD


----------



## Albuns (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I'm nearly done and I understand everything but I've been doing the same thing for hours ; v ;



Eeeh? How many questions are there? xD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Eeeh? How many questions are there? xD



I have 2 more left on this worksheet and theeeeeen-- 
 /flips pages/
uuuuuuuuuuuuGGGGGGGGGGGGGH I have one more page left //cries


----------



## Albuns (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I have 2 more left on this worksheet and theeeeeen--
> /flips pages/
> uuuuuuuuuuuuGGGGGGGGGGGGGH I have one more page left //cries



-w- Well, one thing you could do is do a set number of them at one point, then hold it off until another time!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I'm nearly done and I understand everything but I've been doing the same thing for hours ; v ;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hey Miharu-chan, how much are popsicles again? XDD and if possible, when I get the rest of the tbt, can I send the bells to you and could you send the popsicle to SuperStar? XD I wanted to get her a popsicle so she could be on the team roster of people who actually have popsicles XD



Ahh sorry! The rest of the popsicles I have will be for future giveaways ;v; So I won't be selling them! They normally go for 1.4k-2k tbt!~


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahh sorry! The rest of the popsicles I have will be for future giveaways ;v; So I won't be selling them! They normally go for 1.4k-2k tbt!~



oooOOO GIVEAWAYS
 SIGN ME THE FLOCK UP HOMEBOIIII X'DDD

- - - Post Merge - - -

This is my 108th post omfg <333 slowly creeping up to 200 XD


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey guys ;3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

ems said:


> Hey guys ;3



Hey ems! How are ya' today? c:


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> oooOOO GIVEAWAYS
> SIGN ME THE FLOCK UP HOMEBOIIII X'DDD
> 
> This is my 108th post omfg <333 slowly creeping up to 200 XD


YEEEE OF COURSE AHAHAHA A raffle/giveaway probably won't happen until like 1 month ahaha XD or when we hit a milestone! c;



ems said:


> Hey guys ;3


AYEEE How are you doing today?


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Hey ems! How are ya' today? c:





Miharu said:


> YEEEE OF COURSE AHAHAHA A raffle/giveaway probably won't happen until like 1 month ahaha XD or when we hit a milestone! c;
> 
> 
> AYEEE How are you doing today?



I'm good, just listening to the life is strange soundtrack ;3 how are you guys?


----------



## himeki (Nov 3, 2015)

HAIII everyone!
PLEASE check out my layout help thread! ;v;


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I'm nearly done and I understand everything but I've been doing the same thing for hours ; v ;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hey Miharu-chan, how much are popsicles again? XDD and if possible, when I get the rest of the tbt, can I send the bells to you and could you send the popsicle to SuperStar? XD I wanted to get her a popsicle so she could be on the team roster of people who actually have popsicles XD



for hours?? OMG THAT'S A LOT I can't stay 30 minutes doing the same thing ;-;

videogames don't count hehe


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

ems said:


> I'm good, just listening to the life is strange soundtrack ;3



Life is Strange was a REALAALALLYLYLYLYLY good series hnnn </33
 The ending though like
wtf

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> for hours?? OMG THAT'S A LOT I can't stay 30 minutes doing the same thing ;-;
> 
> videogames don't count hehe



Yeah, I've been doing algebra for nearly...4-5 hours @v@;;


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Life is Strange was a REALAALALLYLYLYLYLY good series hnnn </33
> The ending though like
> wtf



what ending did you/the person who was playing it choose? 
i watched a playthrough and they 



Spoiler



saved bay (heh bay>bae). but i've seen both endings and personally i would have saved chloe (selfish, ik heh)


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 3, 2015)

Morning everyone!, stopping off to say hi before school, and WOOO last day!!
Will be doing loads of art requests when i get home ^.^
Bye guys!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

ems said:


> what ending did you/the person who was playing it choose?
> i watched a playthrough and they
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: jacksepticeye lmao



he sacrificed arcadia bay instead of chloe, tbh i would've sacrificed the bay too because a best f--- well... if my whole entire family was on that bay i'd probably have tO GO WITH THAT BECAUSE MY BROTHERS MEAN SO MUCH I DONT WANT THEM TO DIE ; v ;



- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> Morning everyone!, stopping off to say hi before school, and WOOO last day!!
> Will be doing loads of art requests when i get home ^.^
> Bye guys!



See ya' Gravy Baby! <3


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Spoiler: jacksepticeye lmao
> 
> 
> 
> he sacrificed arcadia bay instead of chloe, tbh i would've sacrificed the bay too because a best f--- well... if my whole entire family was on that bay i'd probably have tO GO WITH THAT BECAUSE MY BROTHERS MEAN SO MUCH I DONT WANT THEM TO DIE ; v ;





Spoiler: yogscast kim heheheh



I tried to think from maxes P.O.V, and from what i've read about her backstory, she doesnt have any family on the bay, and although its selfish, her and chloe have been through so much together, and she couldn't loose that.

Also, i think that there should be video/another episode released explaining how/why max got her powers, as i feel like if that isn't answered the ending would've been unfinished


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm so hungry and so busy today wtf @v@


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

ems said:


> I'm good, just listening to the life is strange soundtrack ;3 how are you guys?


OHH NICEE! XD

I'm doing great!! Just found out something very interesting on my FB though hahaha xD



MayorEvvie said:


> HAIII everyone!
> PLEASE check out my layout help thread! ;v;


I'll check it out in a bit! > v<



gravyplz said:


> Morning everyone!, stopping off to say hi before school, and WOOO last day!!
> Will be doing loads of art requests when i get home ^.^
> Bye guys!


MORNING GRAVYY!!! XD AND NICEEE!!!! Have a great day at school! <33



Bucky Barnes said:


> I'm so hungry and so busy today wtf @v@


Go eat!!! Silly XD


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 3, 2015)

Good morning/afternoon/night everyone! How are you all ? c:


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> Good morning/afternoon/night everyone! How are you all ? c:



Morning Sleepi!! <33 I'm doing wonderful! I just found out something interesting on my FB though! XD What about yourself? c;


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning Sleepi!! <33 I'm doing wonderful! I just found out something interesting on my FB though! XD What about yourself? c;



That's great  Oh? o: 
I'm doing well, thank you c: glad i've gotten my assignment I was doing yesterday sent off, cleared up my desktop (haha.. it becomes a mess because of college work, screenshots and images everywhere ;w and considering getting a game ^^


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH NICEE! XD
> 
> I'm doing great!! Just found out something very interesting on my FB though hahaha xD
> 
> ...



omfg melba glitched right through me wtf XD
 im trying to gET HER OUT OF THE MUSEUM SO I CAN TALK TO HER REGULARLY BUT HNNN NOOOO SHE DOESNT WANNA ; v ;


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> That's great  Oh? o:
> I'm doing well, thank you c: glad i've gotten my assignment I was doing yesterday sent off, cleared up my desktop (haha.. it becomes a mess because of college work, screenshots and images everywhere ;w and considering getting a game ^^


D'aww that's great to hear! c: AND OHH!! Which game are you considering on getting? 



Bucky Barnes said:


> omfg melba glitched right through me wtf XD
> im trying to gET HER OUT OF THE MUSEUM SO I CAN TALK TO HER REGULARLY BUT HNNN NOOOO SHE DOESNT WANNA ; v ;


AWWWW!!! JSFDSFJDS Lure her out with some candy!! LOL


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> D'aww that's great to hear! c: AND OHH!! Which game are you considering on getting?
> 
> 
> AWWWW!!! JSFDSFJDS Lure her out with some candy!! LOL



Mimi-kun, what should I have for lunch? o: 
 I can't drive but I want Wendy's (nOT THE SHEEP OMF POOR BBY X'DD)


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 3, 2015)

@Miharu yeah c: sims 4, i've seen a few playthroughs of it on youtube o: just unsure if it'll run on my computer ;w; (I have a macbook pro)

also, hello queenstucky (or Bucky?), I love your new username o:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> @Miharu yeah c: sims 4, i've seen a few playthroughs of it on youtube o: just unsure if it'll run on my computer ;w; (I have a macbook pro)
> 
> also, hello queenstucky (or Bucky?), I love your new username o:



Thanks homeboy B^)

- - - Post Merge - - -

tbh, i would think why most people would think i love melba is because the first three letters of her name match mine??

 melba - ba + anie = melanie c:


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> MORNING GRAVYY!!! XD AND NICEEE!!!! Have a great day at school! <33


MIHARU!!!! MORNING!  aww thanks!!! and yea i should probably start normal shop requests again  i think people are getting a bit impatient   ;_;
hows everyones day been?


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 3, 2015)

Bout to sell my extra swirl on tbt mark. Gonna list is at 1K, but if anyone on here wants it, u can have it for 800 tbt  (trying to get enough tbt for an Ardrey Army)


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> See ya' Gravy Baby! <3


aye bb!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Bout to sell my extra swirl on tbt mark. Gonna list is at 1K, but if anyone on here wants it, u can have it for 800 tbt  (trying to get enough tbt for an Ardrey Army)



Ooo! I'd like it! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> aye bb!



Hi sweetheart c:


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Ooo! I'd like it!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Sure thing! Let me just make sure I send the right one, LOL!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 3, 2015)

i deciced to try my luck getting a popsicle by trading a full spellectables set 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bucky Barnes said:


> Hi sweetheart c:


; ^ )


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 3, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> i deciced to try my luck getting a popsicle by trading a full spellectables set
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Oooooooohhhhhhhhh, Good luck!!!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 3, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Oooooooohhhhhhhhh, Good luck!!!



thanks ^.^


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 3, 2015)

OK, Bucky! Swirl sent!!!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Mimi-kun, what should I have for lunch? o:
> I can't drive but I want Wendy's (nOT THE SHEEP OMF POOR BBY X'DD)


Hmmm what do you have at home? XD
And awww!!



Sleepi said:


> @Miharu yeah c: sims 4, i've seen a few playthroughs of it on youtube o: just unsure if it'll run on my computer ;w; (I have a macbook pro)
> 
> also, hello queenstucky (or Bucky?), I love your new username o:


OHH NICEE XD I love the sims!! Hahah I used to love playing it on my gamecube ; v; It was so fun making the house, decorating, and getting jobs for them ahahah! XD

And oh boy!! I hope it works out for you!! ; v;



gravyplz said:


> MIHARU!!!! MORNING!  aww thanks!!! and yea i should probably start normal shop requests again  i think people are getting a bit impatient   ;_;
> hows everyones day been?


MORNINGGG!!!! And awww!! They shouldn't be!! ;v ; We all have lives outside of tbt :'D Real Live > Fake currency!!

My day has been great and interesting!! Hahaha how about yours? c;



DaCoSim said:


> Bout to sell my extra swirl on tbt mark. Gonna list is at 1K, but if anyone on here wants it, u can have it for 800 tbt  (trying to get enough tbt for an Ardrey Army)


OHHH GOOD LUCK!!! XD Ardrey's Army art is so cute and amazing ;v ; <3



gravyplz said:


> i deciced to try my luck getting a popsicle by trading a full spellectables set
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


GOOD LUCK!! I HOPE YOU GET ONE XD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> OK, Bucky! Swirl sent!!!



Sent you the tbt Filbert's mom O:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Hmmm what do you have at home? XD
> And awww!!
> 
> 
> ...



i dont know what we have at home
 im too lazy to look XD


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> i dont know what we have at home
> im too lazy to look XD


Omg XD Hahahaha!! You must eaaatttt!! XD


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 3, 2015)

Thx Bucky!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> MORNINGGG!!!! And awww!! They shouldn't be!! ;v ; We all have lives outside of tbt :'D Real Live > Fake currency!!
> 
> My day has been great and interesting!! Hahaha how about yours? c;


Haha yea, i've stated that i'm gonna be quite buisy, but i don't think they got the message  
aw thanks good! interesting days are the best days  ^.^ i just woke up with bad neck/back pains and i can barely walk, but i have to go up and get my end of year award ;_:

i should probibly get going for real now , see you guys later ~!~


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Thx Bucky!!! Enjoy!!!



Woo!! Congrats on selling your swirl! <3


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 3, 2015)

Ohh just realised we are (possibly) starting film studies tomorrow O: the possibly because in college they've named the module 'Critical Approaches' (sounds scary haha) but i'm looking forward to it c:

also, I forgot to say but congrats to the giveaway winners! ^^


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg XD Hahahaha!! You must eaaatttt!! XD



Can I eat Gravyplz ;^) 
He's a cutie HAHAH XD


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Haha yea, i've stated that i'm gonna be quite buisy, but i don't think they got the message
> aw thanks good! interesting days are the best days  ^.^ i just woke up with bad neck/back pains and i can barely walk, but i have to go up and get my end of year award ;_:
> 
> i should probibly get going for real now , see you guys later ~!~



Oh no!! D; I hope your pains ago away!! ; __ ;

Alright!! See you later!! Have a great time!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Haha yea, i've stated that i'm gonna be quite buisy, but i don't think they got the message
> aw thanks good! interesting days are the best days  ^.^ i just woke up with bad neck/back pains and i can barely walk, but i have to go up and get my end of year award ;_:
> 
> i should probibly get going for real now , see you guys later ~!~



Oh no!! D; I hope your pains ago away!! ; __ ;

Alright!! See you later!! Have a great time!


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Can I eat Gravyplz ;^)
> He's a cutie HAHAH XD



he can be a cutie but that's not a good reason to practice canibalism sorry


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg XD Hahahaha!! You must eaaatttt!! XD



omFG DOUBLE POST


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 3, 2015)

Helloooooooooooo everyone, and AAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEE to a certain someone on here (you know who you are XD)!



Miharu said:


> OHH NICEE XD I love the sims!! Hahah I used to love playing it on my gamecube ; v; It was so fun making the house, decorating, and getting jobs for them ahahah! XD



Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh The Sims on the Gamecube was my childhood ;-;

I haven't played it in years though *sobs*

(sorry I know this wasn't towards me but I just had to say this after you mentioned it ^^' )

Anyway, how is everyone?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> he can be a cutie but that's not a good reason to practice canibalism sorry



o 
darn


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> Ohh just realised we are (possibly) starting film studies tomorrow O: the possibly because in college they've named the module 'Critical Approaches' (sounds scary haha) but i'm looking forward to it c:
> 
> also, I forgot to say but congrats to the giveaway winners! ^^


OHH!! That's great to hear!! I hope you have fun!! <3



Bucky Barnes said:


> Can I eat Gravyplz ;^)
> He's a cutie HAHAH XD


NOOO LOOL Unless you have mashed potatoes, then I'll allow it 



Gregriii said:


> he can be a cutie but that's not a good reason to practice canibalism sorry


HAHAHHAA XD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Helloooooooooooo everyone, and AAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEE to a certain someone on here (you know who you are XD)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AAAAAAAAAAYE!! ^J^ 
 I'm doing good! o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> OHH!! That's great to hear!! I hope you have fun!! <3
> 
> 
> NOOO LOOL Unless you have mashed potatoes, then I'll allow it
> ...



I do have mashed potatoes ;^)


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 3, 2015)

I can see the future $50 and I will tell you what you will eat tomorrow


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

uuugh when queenie and deirdre talk to each other i gET SO TICKED

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> I can see the future $50 and I will tell you what you will eat tomorrow



stop trying to roast jeez lmao XD


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> uuugh when queenie and deirdre talk to each other i gET SO TICKED
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



they are bff


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> they are bff



No they are not 
 i don't think so at least
Deirdre ended up depressed anD HERE COMES QUEENIE THROWING A HISSY FIT


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> No they are not
> i don't think so at least
> Deirdre ended up depressed anD HERE COMES QUEENIE THROWING A HISSY FIT



So is queenie now the queen of bullying??

I need to stop I know xD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> So is queenie now the queen of bullying??
> 
> I need to stop I know xD



no no you're doing good
 you're on your way to becoming a meme
keep it up 9 out of 11 homie

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think gravyplz and Miharu-kun should date XD


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> AAAAAAAAAAYE!! ^J^
> I'm doing good! o:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



...How did I just misread 'mashed' as Marshal?! XDD


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Helloooooooooooo everyone, and AAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEE to a certain someone on here (you know who you are XD)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOO THAT'S FINE AHAHA Please join in on our convo!! <333

AND SAMEEE AHHH HSKDLDSJKS I love how we could play with other people on the gamecube!! Hahah I remember that one time my house caught on fire on the game :') 



Bucky Barnes said:


> I do have mashed potatoes ;^)


OH SNAP LOOKS LIKE YOU NEED GRAVYPLZ HAHAHAHA XD



Bucky Barnes said:


> I think gravyplz and Miharu-kun should date XD


I have Patrick <: And Patrick shall always be my one and only <3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> ...How did I just misread 'mashed' as Marshal?! XDD



only you would misread that Luma X'DDD
 oMFG SO I WAS OVER AT THE OWNER'S TOWN WHO HAD MELBA
AND SHE WAS IN THE BUG EXHIBIT IN THE MUSEUM 
 AND I WAS PUSHING HER AND I RAN INTO THE CORNER AND SHE GLITCHED RIGHT THROUGH ME AND INTO THE WALL??
i laughed so hard omfg


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I have Patrick <: And Patrick shall always be my one and only <3



Um sorry I took him he's mine


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Um sorry I took him he's mine



o 
 cAT FIGHT

/GRABS POPCORN AND THROWS ON 3D GLASSES


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 3, 2015)

omg yes a love triangle that's great because I was doing geometry


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Um sorry I took him he's mine



Oh heck know LOL He'll never be yours!! XD


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oh heck know LOL He'll never be yours!! XD



Sorry for the late reply, was just planning a honeymoon with him


----------



## himeki (Nov 3, 2015)

Poor keit can't decide which spellectable she likes most :,(






I feel like shes just panicking yelling "E-EH?"


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> NOO THAT'S FINE AHAHA Please join in on our convo!! <333
> 
> AND SAMEEE AHHH HSKDLDSJKS I love how we could play with other people on the gamecube!! Hahah I remember that one time my house caught on fire on the game :')



I remember setting my house on fire loads of times in the game... on purpose. With my Sims trapped inside. Yeeeaaahh...

...I think I just made this convo turn dark. O.O



Bucky Barnes said:


> only you would misread that Luma X'DDD
> oMFG SO I WAS OVER AT THE OWNER'S TOWN WHO HAD MELBA
> AND SHE WAS IN THE BUG EXHIBIT IN THE MUSEUM
> AND I WAS PUSHING HER AND I RAN INTO THE CORNER AND SHE GLITCHED RIGHT THROUGH ME AND INTO THE WALL??
> i laughed so hard omfg



Marshal potatoes XD

wHAT XDD


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Poor keit can't decide which spellectable she likes most :,(
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the cupcake

- - - Post Merge - - -



SuperStar2361 said:


> I remember setting my house on fire loads of times in the game... on purpose. With my Sims trapped inside. Yeeeaaahh...
> 
> ...I think I just made this convo turn dark. O.O
> 
> ...



we have a little annie here


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Sorry for the late reply, was just planning a honeymoon with him


LIES He's currently next to me watching TV LOOL NICE TRY



MayorEvvie said:


> Poor keit can't decide which spellectable she likes most :,(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWWW!!! ; v ; That gif is so cute though!! XD 



SuperStar2361 said:


> I remember setting my house on fire loads of times in the game... on purpose. With my Sims trapped inside. Yeeeaaahh...
> 
> ...I think I just made this convo turn dark. O.O


OMG LOOOL POOR SIMS!! HOW COULD YOU!! XD


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> o
> cAT FIGHT
> 
> /GRABS POPCORN AND THROWS ON 3D GLASSES



*grabs 3D glasses amd throws on popcorn* Dis gunna be gud. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> OMG LOOOL POOR SIMS!! HOW COULD YOU!! XD



I was an evil kid back then... >:3

But I'm a squid now. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> we have a little annie here



wat is a little annie


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> I was an evil kid back then... >:3
> 
> But I'm a squid now. XD


Hahaaha XD I'm a potato! >;D


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LIES He's currently next to me watching TV LOOL NICE TRY



He's secretly a ninja and is texting me


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 3, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> *grabs 3D glasses amd throws on popcorn* Dis gunna be gud. XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

Aerate said:


> He's secretly a ninja and is texting me



Nu uh! LOL He doesn't even have your phone number and you don't have his! >;D


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Nu uh! LOL He doesn't even have your phone number and you don't have his! >;D



Pshhh he's saved my name as some Jacob or whatever you just don't have it yourself so you can't guess ;D


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaaha XD I'm a potato! >;D



What kind? o:


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Pshhh he's saved my name as some Jacob or whatever you just don't have it yourself so you can't guess ;D


He doesn't have anyone named Jacob as a friend on his phone ;D 



SuperStar2361 said:


> What kind? o:



A couch potato! XD


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> A couch potato! XD



Awww  I only eat Marshal potatoes >:3


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Awww  I only eat Marshal potatoes >:3



Noooo!!! D: Poor Marshal!!! XD


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> He doesn't have anyone named Jacob as a friend on his phone ;D



He has a second phone


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

Aerate said:


> He has a second phone



No he doesn't <:


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> No he doesn't <:



He hides it in the crapper, you don't even know about it  

Well whateverrr, he's gonna be mine someday so good luck~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyway guys I'm gonna go to sleep c: I'm super sick, hopefully I feel better by morning to make school more bearable c: Night everyone!


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 3, 2015)

Aerate said:


> He hides it in the crapper, you don't even know about it
> 
> Well whateverrr, he's gonna be mine someday so good luck~
> 
> ...



Awe, feel  better hun!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey, speaking of,  is anyone looking for Marshal? A friend of mine just put him in boxes


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

Aerate said:


> He hides it in the crapper, you don't even know about it
> 
> Well whateverrr, he's gonna be mine someday so good luck~
> 
> ...



Awww!!! Sleep tight!! ;v ; I hope you feel better soon!! Hahaha XD



Alright I'm also heading out for a bit so I'll talk to you guys all later! <3


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 3, 2015)

hello friends


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 3, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> hello friends



heyo cad!! c:


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 3, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> hello friends



Hiya Cad


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 3, 2015)

I am home sick at this point now so thought I would come hang


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 3, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I am home sick at this point now so thought I would come hang



Ah BUMMER!!!!!! Must be the TBT flu!!!! Seems like everyone is going down!!!


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 3, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ah BUMMER!!!!!! Must be the TBT flu!!!! Seems like everyone is going down!!!



It wont take me down, I will keep my shops open <3


----------



## Albuns (Nov 3, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ah BUMMER!!!!!! Must be the TBT flu!!!! Seems like everyone is going down!!!



Mines has already mostly passed, luckily. xD


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm feeling really tired lately. and i've been getting like 10 hours of sleep :/


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 3, 2015)

im selling all my collectibles under my name/on profile!


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 3, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> im selling all my collectibles under my name/on profile!



pinwheele how much


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 3, 2015)

I just need a popsicle m8


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 3, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> pinwheele how much



30k solid


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 3, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> 30k solid



so expensive


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 3, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ah BUMMER!!!!!! Must be the TBT flu!!!! Seems like everyone is going down!!!



I just read that and I'm literally feeling ill

WTF


----------



## Hanney (Nov 3, 2015)

haayy I'm gravyplz' friend


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

OMFG what happened to all the manga in the back of the library?? Wtfffff ; v ;
 I'm kind of upset now! There used to be butt loads of manga back here but it's all gone!
//currently at the library


----------



## himeki (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> OMFG what happened to all the manga in the back of the library?? Wtfffff ; v ;
> I'm kind of upset now! There used to be butt loads of manga back here but it's all gone!
> //currently at the library



I know the feeling! My school library has like, 1-9 of a manga, and then 11, and then only volume 6 of one!?!?! They also have 31,32,33 or naruto .-.


----------



## Locket (Nov 3, 2015)

Ugh. Orchestra was horrible DX


My a string broke and I lost a screw for my shoulder rest >.<


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I know the feeling! My school library has like, 1-9 of a manga, and then 11, and then only volume 6 of one!?!?! They also have 31,32,33 or naruto .-.



At my school there is no manga, I run the only manga library and it is for Anime/Cosplay club only, our county library has only adult manga now, they got rid of all the normal manga


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

NEVERMIND I FOUND THEM c:
 I also found some of my guilty pleasure MARVEL COMICS AAAA


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 3, 2015)

my school library has... weird books like pedias that no one will ever read


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 3, 2015)

Just got back from school. I had to blow my nose a lot today XD. How was everyone's day?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bucky Barnes said:


> I have to take pills every morning, so I'm used to it... Stupid anxiety, ADHD, and depression-- @v@ and insomnia too-- without my nighttime pills; I am probably the worst insomniac alive



Aww, well I'm sorry to hear that also.  I hope all is well with you though. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aerate said:


> Oh gosh that sucks ; ___ ; I don't think you should go to school today D:
> 
> Feel better!! If you do decide to go to school, hang in there ;u;



Yeah :/ but my flu isn't really that bad, so I still can go to school.  and thanks!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

Hanney said:


> haayy I'm gravyplz' friend


HEYY!~ Welcome to TBT and to TP!!  I heard from gravy he was going to try to get you to join TP! ;D XD Hahaha XD How are you doing today?? c:



Dawnpiplup said:


> Just got back from school. I had to blow my nose a lot today XD. How was everyone's day?


Welcome back!! And oh gosh!! D': Sounds like everyone is getting sick!! I hope all of you guys feel better soon!! ; v;

My day has been great! Just got back from doing some errands!~ XD


----------



## Locket (Nov 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Welcome back!! And oh gosh!! D': Sounds like everyone is getting sick!! I hope all of you guys feel better soon!! ; v;




I only felt horrible because of my dad waking me up from my headache healing nap


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HEYY!~ Welcome to TBT and to TP!!  I heard from gravy he was going to try to get you to join TP! ;D XD Hahaha XD How are you doing today?? c:
> 
> 
> Welcome back!! And oh gosh!! D': Sounds like everyone is getting sick!! I hope all of you guys feel better soon!! ; v;
> ...



Haha, thanks!   yeah, some people at my school is sick or is getting sick . and I'm glad your day was great!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Spoiler: miharu-kun...?




   



 Sorry Mimi-kun, I had to XD


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I only felt horrible because of my dad waking me up from my headache healing nap


Aww!! ; __ ; I hope that headache goes away!



Dawnpiplup said:


> Haha, thanks!   yeah, some people at my school is sick or is getting sick . and I'm glad your day was great!


Oh gosh!! ; _ ; Yeah sfdls I felt like I was about to get sick, but it went away fast! So I'm happy XD



Bucky Barnes said:


> Spoiler: miharu-kun...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOOOL OMFG HAHAHAH SORRY I'M RUNNING ON LIKE 5 HOURS OF SLEEP AHAHAHA


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Aww!! ; __ ; I hope that headache goes away!
> 
> 
> Oh gosh!! ; _ ; Yeah sfdls I felt like I was about to get sick, but it went away fast! So I'm happy XD
> ...



Oh XD well good for you! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunny Bento said:


> Ugh. Orchestra was horrible DX
> 
> 
> My a string broke and I lost a screw for my shoulder rest >.<



Oh man that sucks  do you play the violin?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

I just finished reading the Civil War graphic novel and??
 I'm screaming in frustrATION STEVE ISN'T SUPPOSED TO SURRENDER JKHLTGKJLHDV

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> LOOOL OMFG HAHAHAH SORRY I'M RUNNING ON LIKE 5 HOURS OF SLEEP AHAHAHA



rip u </333 jk ilu miharu-kun! we can nap together! ^___^


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Oh XD well good for you!


Thank you! XD Hahaha XD So what are you up to now? <:



Bucky Barnes said:


> rip u </333 jk ilu miharu-kun! we can nap together! ^___^


Hahaha!! Yesss XD I might take a nap now before I head to work in 2 hours ; v;


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Thank you! XD Hahaha XD So what are you up to now? <:
> 
> 
> Hahaha!! Yesss XD I might take a nap now before I head to work in 2 hours ; v;



o: 
 Then go take a nap! o: 
I'll be here waiting for gravy to get back from school c:


----------



## roseflower (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi Team Popsicle!

Also, congrats to all the winners of the giveaway!!!


----------



## duckvely (Nov 3, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi Team Popsicle!
> 
> Also, congrats to all the winners of the giveaway!!!



hi roseflower ^^


----------



## roseflower (Nov 3, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> hi roseflower ^^



Hi duckyluv, your new avatar is cute


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 3, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> hi roseflower ^^



Hey there Ducky, who did your avi


----------



## duckvely (Nov 3, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi duckyluv, your new avatar is cute


thank you!!



Cadbberry said:


> Hey there Ducky, who did your avi



hi cad ^^ Gracelia drew it for me


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi guys! I had pizza for dinner o-o


----------



## Mink (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Hi guys! I had pizza for dinner o-o



Awesome! I haven't eaten pizza in months! I GET FREE PIZZA 2MORROW THO after my race! 
Also I just got home  it started raining buckets when I was walking home from school though..so now I'm drenched... qq rainy days make me sleepy ouo


----------



## Taj (Nov 3, 2015)

Mink said:


> Awesome! I haven't eaten pizza in months! I GET FREE PIZZA 2MORROW THO after my race!
> Also I just got home  it started raining buckets when I was walking home from school though..so now I'm drenched... qq rainy days make me sleepy ouo



so do flu shots. I'm drained


----------



## Mink (Nov 3, 2015)

neester14 said:


> so do flu shots. I'm drained



omg I get you..everyone around me was sick and I really hope I didn't get catch the flu- I really hated taking shots / needles last year


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 3, 2015)

hello hello! 
how is everyone doing ^^


----------



## Mink (Nov 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hello hello!
> how is everyone doing ^^



Hii naekoya! How are you c: I've just been munching on apples and sneezing ;-;


----------



## duckvely (Nov 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hello hello!
> how is everyone doing ^^



good ^^ how are you?


----------



## Locket (Nov 3, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Oh XD well good for you!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yes, we are going to the music store to get it fixed



Mink said:


> Awesome! I haven't eaten pizza in months! I GET FREE PIZZA 2MORROW THO after my race!
> Also I just got home  it started raining buckets when I was walking home from school though..so now I'm drenched... qq rainy days make me sleepy ouo



I have had pizza all last week XD


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 3, 2015)

Mink said:


> Hii naekoya! How are you c: I've just been munching on apples and sneezing ;-;


uh oh.. are you sick? or allergy? D:



duckyluv said:


> good ^^ how are you?



same! just finally home and on Maplestory LOL >w<


----------



## Albuns (Nov 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hello hello!
> how is everyone doing ^^



Hi, senpai~
Just wondering what I'm going to do for the next 2 hours, you?


----------



## Locket (Nov 3, 2015)

Lol XD 


It turns out I put my ice cream in the fridge unstead of the freezer XD


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 3, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hi, senpai~
> Just wondering what I'm going to do for the next 2 hours, you?



hey Alby! haha
why the next 2 hours ? x3


----------



## Albuns (Nov 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hey Alby! haha
> why the next 2 hours ? x3



Because it's only 8pm here and I normally sleep at 10. xD
Just curious, what class do you main in Maplestory? I haven't played in around 2 years!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Mink said:


> Awesome! I haven't eaten pizza in months! I GET FREE PIZZA 2MORROW THO after my race!
> Also I just got home  it started raining buckets when I was walking home from school though..so now I'm drenched... qq rainy days make me sleepy ouo



Yeah! Celebratory pizza! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> hello hello!
> how is everyone doing ^^



Hello! I'm doing well, just got out of the shower! //anxiously yet patiently waits for Gravy to arrive home from school o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunny Bento said:


> Lol XD
> 
> 
> It turns out I put my ice cream in the fridge unstead of the freezer XD



One time when I was getting cereal, I put the box in the fridge and the milk in the cabinet @v@


----------



## Locket (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> One time when I was getting cereal, I put the box in the fridge and the milk in the cabinet @v@



My aunt did it. My mom said she saw the milk in the cuboard and cereal in the fridge XD


----------



## Jint (Nov 3, 2015)

wwww probably going to sleep soon but just popping by before I doze off
hope everyone's doing well!! n 0n)// <33
​


----------



## Albuns (Nov 3, 2015)

Jint said:


> wwww probably going to sleep soon but just popping by before I doze off
> hope everyone's doing well!! n 0n)// <33
> ​



Hiya, Jitterbug! May I call you that? I think it's a cute nickname. ;w;
I'm doing okay, how about you? c:


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 3, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Because it's only 8pm here and I normally sleep at 10. xD
> Just curious, what class do you main in Maplestory? I haven't played in around 2 years!


ah we're the same timezone remember! xD hahah
oh I'm a luminous class level 153 have another 130 something Evan c:
should check your acct to see if it's still active >w< 



Bucky Barnes said:


> Hello! I'm doing well, just got out of the shower! //anxiously yet patiently waits for Gravy to arrive home from school o:


Ohh! haha nice 
ah is he working on a commission for you? *u*



Jint said:


> wwww probably going to sleep soon but just popping by before I doze off
> hope everyone's doing well!! n 0n)// <33
> ​



Hi Jint! aww ~ oki
well hope you have a good night & sweet dreams o w o


----------



## Albuns (Nov 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> ah we're the same timezone remember! xD hahah
> oh I'm a luminous class level 153 have another 130 something Evan c:
> should check your acct to see if it's still active >w<
> 
> ...



Aaah. Luminous is pretty fun, he has lasers and scythes, ehehe~
And ya, I probably should. I kinda miss playing Xenon back when it was new and all. =u=


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> ah we're the same timezone remember! xD hahah
> oh I'm a luminous class level 153 have another 130 something Evan c:
> should check your acct to see if it's still active >w<
> 
> ...



Nah! I'm just waiting to talk to him! ^J^


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 3, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Aaah. Luminous is pretty fun, he has lasers and scythes, ehehe~
> And ya, I probably should. I kinda miss playing Xenon back when it was new and all. =u=


yeah! I love my class atm hehe >w<
definitely bring back good times playing this game again rofl
Thanksgiving event is starting tomorrow 
so getting ready to find spots to grind >:3



Bucky Barnes said:


> Nah! I'm just waiting to talk to him! ^J^



ahh gotcha! c:


----------



## Albuns (Nov 3, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah! I love my class atm hehe >w<
> definitely bring back good times playing this game again rofl
> Thanksgiving event is starting tomorrow
> so getting ready to find spots to grind >:3
> ...



If I remember correctly, isn't it just turkey monsters roaming about that drop food items after you kill them? xD


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 3, 2015)

hey everyone!!

uwu i need something to do besides homework


----------



## Locket (Nov 3, 2015)

My violin might not be fixed tomorrow 

I have to play a chello, bass, or the violin look alike the viola ( i think they are violin rip offs)


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 3, 2015)

I was gonna reply to everyone who mentioned me aND MASHED POTATOES WHEN I WAS GONE BUT THERE WHERE TOO MANY *.*
Hows everyone doing?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Uuuuugh //rolls around and waits for Gravy

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> I was gonna reply to everyone who mentioned me aND MASHED POTATOES WHEN I WAS GONE BUT THERE WHERE TOO MANY *.*
> Hows everyone doing?



AAAAAH!!! HI GRAVY BABY! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

I missed you!! >w< //tackles and hugs!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 3, 2015)

Hanney said:


> haayy I'm gravyplz' friend



OMG HANNEY

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bucky Barnes said:


> Uuuuugh //rolls around and waits for Gravy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



AAAAYYYYY hows it bb <3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> OMG HANNEY
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm doing good sweetheart! Uggggh my stepdads irritating @^@


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I'm doing good sweetheart! Uggggh my stepdads irritating @^@



awww whys that???

- - - Post Merge - - -

* and thats good : ^ ) !


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

He's just yelling at my mom for something the cats did and I'm like
 Wtf??


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> He's just yelling at my mom for something the cats did and I'm like
> Wtf??



omg why is he so rude! 

punch him, fixes everything (jks )


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> omg why is he so rude!
> 
> punch him, fixes everything (jks )



I wish I could punch him ; v ; 
He's so rude to me ; v ;


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I wish I could punch him ; v ;
> He's so rude to me ; v ;



AWW dont let anyone be rude to you :_:
Ill punch him for you > : D ,
 also if u ever need to talk about it you can always p.m me


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> AWW dont let anyone be rude to you :_:
> Ill punch him for you > : D ,
> also if u ever need to talk about it you can always p.m me



thanks hon' c: 
 //hugs you
How was school Gravy Baby?


----------



## Mink (Nov 3, 2015)

Ahhh! I live near the coast and there were thunder claps and suddenly lightning comes onto the ocean and the hills are all instantly lighted up every 5 seconds, so scary D: no wonder all the beaches were closed today!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> thanks hon' c:
> //hugs you
> How was school Gravy Baby?



It was pointless : D thanks for asking though bby , but i got the top art award so i guess thats pretty cool!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Mink said:


> Ahhh! I live near the coast and there were thunder claps and suddenly lightning comes onto the ocean and the hills are all instantly lighted up every 5 seconds, so scary D: no wonder all the beaches were closed today!



I would've screamed if I was there //whimpers


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

dOUBLE POST GDI


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 3, 2015)

Mink said:


> Ahhh! I live near the coast and there were thunder claps and suddenly lightning comes onto the ocean and the hills are all instantly lighted up every 5 seconds, so scary D: no wonder all the beaches were closed today!



Omg scary :_; i hate thunder, but i love being in bed listning to it


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 3, 2015)

Oh also mink could you p.m me that reference again ?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> It was pointless : D thanks for asking though bby , but i got the top art award so i guess thats pretty cool!



o: Good job Gravy-Baby! 
 I'm tired hnnn /snuggles up against you


----------



## Mink (Nov 3, 2015)

Yeah it was only like 2 miles off the coast!!! I would've pooped my pants if I lived on the hills/cliffs! and sure Gravy! I was literally running to my house and I heard the thunder when I was opening the door and I dropped my phone xD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

Alright guys I'm going to bed--
 /stretches and yawns

Goodnight! //and a special goodnight to mah gravy baby c:


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> o: Good job Gravy-Baby!
> I'm tired hnnn /snuggles up against you



aww thankyou!!!

i better get ready to go out, ill be back in an hour or so ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bucky Barnes said:


> Alright guys I'm going to bed--
> /stretches and yawns
> 
> Goodnight! //and a special goodnight to mah gravy baby c:


have a great sleep bb /hugs goodnight/^>^ !!!


----------



## Hanney (Nov 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HEYY!~ Welcome to TBT and to TP!!  I heard from gravy he was going to try to get you to join TP! ;D XD Hahaha XD How are you doing today?? c:
> 
> Nice to meet you :> yea hes been asking me to join for ages so ye i decided id finally jump on here and say hi and stuff  Im doing pretty goood it was the last day of school today,still got exams to come though


----------



## Mink (Nov 3, 2015)

boop, posts aren't showing up o: also the lightning was around 2 miles away from the coast- I would've pooped myself if I lived on the cliffs/hills ;-;


----------



## aericell (Nov 3, 2015)

hi everyone!!


----------



## Mink (Nov 3, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> hi everyone!!



Hi happiness! how are you c:


----------



## aericell (Nov 3, 2015)

Mink said:


> Hi happiness! how are you c:



doing great! how about you?


----------



## Mink (Nov 3, 2015)

I just found out there's no apples in the fridge so I'm having withdrawal symptoms ;_; other than that, perfectly fine! getting hyped up for my big last league race tomorrow that decides if xc is going to state championships!


----------



## duckvely (Nov 3, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> hi everyone!!



hii


----------



## aericell (Nov 3, 2015)

Mink said:


> I just found out there's no apples in the fridge so I'm having withdrawal symptoms ;_; other than that, perfectly fine! getting hyped up for my big last league race tomorrow that decides if xc is going to state championships!



ahh i haven't eaten an apple in a while.. ooh! cross country?

- - - Post Merge - - -



duckyluv said:


> hii



hey hey hey ducky


----------



## Mink (Nov 3, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> ahh i haven't eaten an apple in a while.. ooh! cross country?


yep! tomorrow's the last race and after friday I get 2 and a half weeks off xc so that'll be my time to pig out on all the junk food I want xD


----------



## aericell (Nov 3, 2015)

Mink said:


> yep! tomorrow's the last race and after friday I get 2 and a half weeks off xc so that'll be my time to pig out on all the junk food I want xD



oh good luck then! cross country seems fun but i've never been much of an athlete


----------



## Mink (Nov 3, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> oh good luck then! cross country seems fun but i've never been much of an athlete



I've never ran before joining xc and I have been a person who binged on chips and candy before "joining" honestly, it was the best decision I ever made-(cross country doesn't cut you if you're slow- they cut you if you don't do the workouts) it got me into shape because I went from breathing really heavily up a hill at only 2 miles and walking to no sweat at 5 miles without stopping! It changed my diet, my sleeping habits, and gave off "endorphins" so I felt good after running/completing a workout everyday! Also you get to make lots of friends because the people there are mostly dedicated people who try to manage their work and running! It's not scary at all especially if you have friends with you, and you feel better about yourself~ I hated running- like I wouldn't even run a mile or try if it's for a p.e test before I joined cross country and now it's fun ^-^ (I was soo out of shape lol I hate every sport other than running still e.e)


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 3, 2015)

Hanney said:


> Miharu said:
> 
> 
> > HEYY!~ Welcome to TBT and to TP!!  I heard from gravy he was going to try to get you to join TP! ;D XD Hahaha XD How are you doing today?? c:
> ...


----------



## aericell (Nov 3, 2015)

Mink said:


> I've never ran before joining xc and I have been a person who binged on chips and candy before "joining" honestly, it was the best decision I ever made-(cross country doesn't cut you if you're slow- they cut you if you don't do the workouts) it got me into shape because I went from breathing really heavily up a hill at only 2 miles and walking to no sweat at 5 miles without stopping! It changed my diet, my sleeping habits, and gave off "endorphins" so I felt good after running/completing a workout everyday! Also you get to make lots of friends because the people there are mostly dedicated people who try to manage their work and running! It's not scary at all especially if you have friends with you, and you feel better about yourself~ I hated running- like I wouldn't even run a mile or try if it's for a p.e test before I joined cross country and now it's fun ^-^ (I was soo out of shape lol I hate every sport other than running still e.e)



now i wish i would've joined xD i hardly ever exercise anymore and i'm starting to get really out of shape OTL


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Nov 4, 2015)

Lol when I had that thought I should come back to Tbt then realize I missed too much.....


----------



## Hatori (Nov 4, 2015)

Hello, all! /a bit late 

How is everyone?




D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Lol when I had that thought I should come back to Tbt then realize I missed too much.....



Hey there, D3ath! Have you been well?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 4, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Lol when I had that thought I should come back to Tbt then realize I missed too much.....



I felt the same way when I came back after my 7 month break from last year to late July, it's really weird to come back...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hatori said:


> Hello, all! /a bit late
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> ...



Kinda creeped out, actually, after seeing your signature XD
You?


----------



## Hatori (Nov 4, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Kinda creeped out, actually, after seeing your signature XD
> You?



Perfect. x) Haha

I'm fine, just a bit tired! Doing okay, though


----------



## Llust (Nov 4, 2015)

*@hatori*
your signature is hot, holy sht. just replace that with makoto and haru from free and it'll be perfect <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 4, 2015)

mimihime said:


> *@hatori*
> your signature is hot, holy sht. just replace that with makoto and haru from free and it'll be perfect <3



Oh my god the fan service would be so real XD


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 4, 2015)

mimihime said:


> *@hatori*
> your signature is hot, holy sht. just replace that with makoto and haru from free and it'll be perfect <3



All the MakoHaru shippers would go crazy x3


----------



## Hatori (Nov 4, 2015)

mimihime said:


> *@hatori*
> your signature is hot, holy sht. just replace that with makoto and haru from free and it'll be perfect <3



Hahahaha thank you ^^


I'll leave that up to your imagination! ( ╹◡╹);


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 4, 2015)

Good morning/afternoon/evening/night everyone! How are you?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 4, 2015)

Finally home from work!~ I'll be reading through the comments I've missed! <3 I'll talk to you guys all shortly and I hope you guys had a wonderful day so far!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening/night everyone! How are you?



superstar!!!! hows it !
everything is good and WOO  last day of school is over!!!
now to study for exams 
how are you? ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Finally home from work!~ I'll be reading through the comments I've missed! <3 I'll talk to you guys all shortly and I hope you guys had a wonderful day so far!



Hey miharu welcome back ^.^ !
hope you had a great day at work 

- - - Post Merge - - -

a.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i.

- - - Post Merge - - -

;_;

- - - Post Merge - - -

i want to cry

- - - Post Merge - - -

AAAA I FINNALY HAVE MY FIRST POPSICLE I CAN'T BELEIVE IT :_: :_: :_:

- - - Post Merge - - -

AAAAAAAAAH


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 4, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> superstar!!!! hows it !
> everything is good and WOO  last day of school is over!!!
> now to study for exams
> how are you? ^.^



I'm fine. This is my first week back to school after having a week off and ugh it's boring. As usual. -_-

Congrats on getting your first popsicle! There's no way I'd be able to afford one for myself ;-;


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> I'm fine. This is my first week back to school after having a week off and ugh it's boring. As usual. -_-
> 
> Congrats on getting your first popsicle! There's no way I'd be able to afford one for myself ;-;



school is so boring but nesisery,i wish i could stay in high school forever, i dont want to be a grown up :_:
and thankyou so much, it means to much to me! and don't worry, ill keep my eye out and pocket open for a pop for you!!


----------



## Hanney (Nov 4, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Hanney said:
> 
> 
> > Omg what i never begged anyone what who me no way
> ...


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

yaaaaaa im so HAPPY, and thanks  ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hanney did you wanna join team popsicles freezing list?, its for members without popsicles


----------



## Miharu (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm caught up with the chat! <3 What are you guys all up to tonight? <:





Hanney said:


> Nice to meet you :> yea hes been asking me to join for ages so ye i decided id finally jump on here and say hi and stuff  Im doing pretty goood it was the last day of school today,still got exams to come though


HEYYY!!! D It's super nice to meet you as well!! <33 And YEEEE so glad you decided to join!!! <33 Welcome to TP once again!! Ahhh!! Would you like me to add you to the Popsicles in Freezing roster? <: 

And aww!! ;__; I'm wishing you the best with your exams!! 



mimihime said:


> *@hatori*
> your signature is hot, holy sht. just replace that with makoto and haru from free and it'll be perfect <3


OMG YESSSS HNNGGGGGGGGG



SuperStar2361 said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening/night everyone! How are you?


Good evening!!!  I'm doing great! So glad I'm finally off work! Hahaha how about yourself? <:



gravyplz said:


> superstar!!!! hows it !
> everything is good and WOO  last day of school is over!!!
> now to study for exams
> how are you? ^.^
> ...


AHAHAHA I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOUU <3333


----------



## Hanney (Nov 4, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> yaaaaaa im so HAPPY, and thanks  ^.^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hanney did you wanna join team popsicles freezing list?, its for members without popsicles



Ooo oki


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm caught up with the chat! <3 What are you guys all up to tonight? <:


you know im feeling kinda meh, nothing really exciting going on 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> AHAHAHA I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOUU <3333


I'm actually beyond happy thank you for everything!!! <3333333

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hanney said:


> Ooo oki


take my place  untill you get a lil pop of your own ^.^


----------



## Miharu (Nov 4, 2015)

Hanney said:


> Ooo oki


WOO!~ I just added your name to the popsicles in freezing roster!! <33 Welcome to TP once again! We are so happy to have you!! If you have any questions about TBT or TP at all, please feel free to ask! We'll try our best to answer your questions! c; 

As for TP, feel free to come by and chat with us at anytime!! Never be afraid to jump into our conversations either!! We are more than happy to have more people join in on the fun/chat! <3 Feel free to participate in the quests that we host as well (New quests shall be added on Wednesday evening! ;D ) to earn pps to redeem awesome rewards, and you can participate in our raffles we tend to host monthly or like every two weeks or when we reach a goal/milestone! ;D Only rule for entering raffles/giveaways is you must have 50+ posts here! <3

If you have any other questions, please feel free to ask! <3 Though I do suggest to read my first post on the first page and Buddy's first post since it has all the information you'll need to know! 



gravyplz said:


> you know im feeling kinda meh, nothing really exciting going on
> 
> I'm actually beyond happy thank you for everything!!! <3333333


AHAHAHHA   

IT WAS MY PLEASURE <3333


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHAHAHHA
> 
> IT WAS MY PLEASURE <3333


<33 ahh i don't know what to do know, this hit me by supprise :_:
i might finnish of minks lil chibi!

also i was thinking of hosting a giveaway in a bit, like a 1k tbt + art to celebrate the lil pop, idk ill decide after exams


----------



## Hanney (Nov 4, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -


take my place  untill you get a lil pop of your own ^.^[/QUOTE]

Yey


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

ALSO @ MIHARU: AAAH YOUR ICON ^.^ THANKYOU !!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hanney said:


> Yey


So what are your first impressions of belltreeforums?


----------



## Hanney (Nov 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> WOO!~ I just added your name to the popsicles in freezing roster!! <33 Welcome to TP once again! We are so happy to have you!! If you have any questions about TBT or TP at all, please feel free to ask! We'll try our best to answer your questions! c;
> 
> As for TP, feel free to come by and chat with us at anytime!! Never be afraid to jump into our conversations either!! We are more than happy to have more people join in on the fun/chat! <3 Feel free to participate in the quests that we host as well (New quests shall be added on Wednesday evening! ;D ) to earn pps to redeem awesome rewards, and you can participate in our raffles we tend to host monthly or like every two weeks or when we reach a goal/milestone! ;D Only rule for entering raffles/giveaways is you must have 50+ posts here! <3
> 
> ...



Wooo!  Thank you and Im happy to be here <3 eek I gotta try not be shy and join in on conversations, ill probably read the posts more often than post tbh ;-; oki ill go read the information right now and thanks once again :>

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> ALSO @ MIHARU: AAAH YOUR ICON ^.^ THANKYOU !!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Everybody is so nice :')


----------



## Bossvelt (Nov 4, 2015)

Herro dere. Some of you might remember me while some don't know me at all. I'm the guy who was probably yelled at quite a couple times while running Smash Camp (to those curious yes it'll happen next year as well).

How is EVERYONE


----------



## Miharu (Nov 4, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> <33 ahh i don't know what to do know, this hit me by supprise :_:
> i might finnish of minks lil chibi!
> 
> also i was thinking of hosting a giveaway in a bit, like a 1k tbt + art to celebrate the lil pop, idk ill decide after exams


D'aww!! I can't wait to see more of your art!! <33

And ahh!! That's so sweet of you! >//v/< Hahaha that lil pop is happy to find it's new loving home! <: 
And good luck with your exams!!! 



gravyplz said:


> ALSO @ MIHARU: AAAH YOUR ICON ^.^ THANKYOU !!


MWUAHHAA YESSS I LOVE ITTT <333 I like to wear the art made for me at least for a week then change it and I tend to rotate XD 



Hanney said:


> Wooo!  Thank you and Im happy to be here <3 eek I gotta try not be shy and join in on conversations, ill probably read the posts more often than post tbh ;-; oki ill go read the information right now and thanks once again :>


D'awww!!! We are so glad you have you!! <333 And awww!!! Don't worry! I know you'll warm up to all of us! ;D Most of the members are currently asleep due to timezone!! So they'll all welcome to once they wake up! If they see this ahahha XD I'm not sure who else goes back to pages they have missed and reads all the comments! Hahah XD 

And it's my pleasure! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bossvelt said:


> Herro dere. Some of you might remember me while some don't know me at all. I'm the guy who was probably yelled at quite a couple times while running Smash Camp (to those curious yes it'll happen next year as well).
> 
> How is EVERYONE



BOSSSS AYEEEEEE!!! SO GLAD TO HAVE YOU IN TP!! <33 WELCOME TO TP!!!! ;D CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT SMASH CAMP AHHH

I'm doing wonderful!!! Thanks for asking!! What about yourself? ;D


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

Hanney said:


> Everybody is so nice :')



aww ikr, im glad you think so lol!
i hope everyone gets to meet you later on 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bossvelt said:


> Herro dere. Some of you might remember me while some don't know me at all. I'm the guy who was probably yelled at quite a couple times while running Smash Camp (to those curious yes it'll happen next year as well).
> 
> How is EVERYONE


oh hey i don't think we've met, im gravy  a new offical member to tp ^.^
and im doing amazing thanks!!! just doing a lil art piece for another member, mink 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> D'aww!! I can't wait to see more of your art!! <33
> 
> And ahh!! That's so sweet of you! >//v/< Hahaha that lil pop is happy to find it's new loving home! <:
> And good luck with your exams!!!
> ...


Aw ty, you'll see more of it soon once i finnish minks lil scribble ^.^
and thank you so much!!! ill make sure my lil friend pop feels welcome in my inventory 
and yea im gonna need all the luck i can get (first exam is on monday im scared :_

AW THATS TO COOL!!! the best feeling in the world is when someone uses my art as an icon 

- - - Post Merge - - -

AAA I JUST REALISED ITS MY BIRTHDAY TOMORROW SO THE POPSICAL COULDN'T HAVE BEEN TIMED BETTER!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

THANKYOU!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 4, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Aw ty, you'll see more of it soon once i finnish minks lil scribble ^.^
> and thank you so much!!! ill make sure my lil friend pop feels welcome in my inventory
> and yea im gonna need all the luck i can get (first exam is on monday im scared :_
> 
> ...


WOOO! Can't wait to see it!! And d'awww I bet lil pop already feels at home! XD Hahaha!!
Ahh you can do it!!! ; v; At least somewhat a week left before then! XD

D'AWWW Your art is too amazing to go unused <3 

OMGG HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY AHHHHH JSDFKLDSJ


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> WOOO! Can't wait to see it!! And d'awww I bet lil pop already feels at home! XD Hahaha!!
> Ahh you can do it!!! ; v; At least somewhat a week left before then! XD
> 
> D'AWWW Your art is too amazing to go unused <3
> ...


Yea hopefully!!! then i have a calculus one the next day  lol
AWW your too sweet!!

AAA THANKS I ALMOST FORGOT ABOUT IT LOOL , i don't think anything could beat this popsicle C:


----------



## Miharu (Nov 4, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Yea hopefully!!! then i have a calculus one the next day  lol
> AWW your too sweet!!
> 
> AAA THANKS I ALMOST FORGOT ABOUT IT LOOL , i don't think anything could beat this popsicle C:



Oh god jsldfjdls good luck!!! ; v; //wishes you the best!!!

OMG AHAHA How old are you turning? XD If you don't mind me asking ahahha 
AND D'AWWW!!! SKJFDSFDS


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oh god jsldfjdls good luck!!! ; v; //wishes you the best!!!
> 
> OMG AHAHA How old are you turning? XD If you don't mind me asking ahahha
> AND D'AWWW!!! SKJFDSFDS


AW thankyou ^.^
I'm turning 17, so i'm a little sad im not gonna be 16 anymore ;_; 
i just want to be 16 for ever :::__:::
im almost done with minks lil art so ill post it in a bit 
i still can't believe i have a popsicle lol , i keep seeing it and getting excited


----------



## Miharu (Nov 4, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> AW thankyou ^.^
> I'm turning 17, so i'm a little sad im not gonna be 16 anymore ;_;
> i just want to be 16 for ever :::__:::
> im almost done with minks lil art so ill post it in a bit
> i still can't believe i have a popsicle lol , i keep seeing it and getting excited



OHH CONGRATS!!! And awww!! XD I wish I could be young forever too!! Hahah XD Enjoy your HS life while you can! XD
OHH Sweet!! Can't wait to see it!! XD

AND D'AWWW AHAHA XD


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH CONGRATS!!! And awww!! XD I wish I could be young forever too!! Hahah XD Enjoy your HS life while you can! XD
> OHH Sweet!! Can't wait to see it!! XD
> 
> AND D'AWWW AHAHA XD



haha yea i will try, next year is gonna be my last, and im going to be an emotional wreck on the last day ;_;

what time is it over there? it must be pretty late


----------



## Miharu (Nov 4, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> haha yea i will try, next year is gonna be my last, and im going to be an emotional wreck on the last day ;_;
> 
> what time is it over there? it must be pretty late



OHH I JUST REALIZED, WE JUST HIT 15K POSTS AHAHHAAH WOOOO!~ XD

And oh boy!! I bet!! ; v; I hope you are having a great school year so far!! <3

It's 1:10am hahah! I'm probably going to head to bed now since I'm super sleepy! So good night! <3 I'll talk to all of you guys when I wake up!


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 4, 2015)

Hiiii everyone!!  Just came back from school c: What's up you people?

Also Miharu goes to bed right when I come back D:


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH I JUST REALIZED, WE JUST HIT 15K POSTS AHAHHAAH WOOOO!~ XD
> 
> And oh boy!! I bet!! ; v; I hope you are having a great school year so far!! <3
> 
> It's 1:10am hahah! I'm probably going to head to bed now since I'm super sleepy! So good night! <3 I'll talk to all of you guys when I wake up!



WOO 15K POSTS YEEEEY!!!!
haha yea i was wondering if it was late! ^.^ sorry if i kept you up, and thanks again!!
goodnight /^.^/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aerate said:


> Hiiii everyone!!  Just came back from school c: What's up you people?
> 
> Also Miharu goes to bed right when I come back D:



hey hows it!!!
im currently finnishing up minks lil scribble  , how was school?

- - - Post Merge - - -

woop here's minks lil scribble !!! 
again welcome to tp ^.^





(ps: to everyone, This is a special request, and i won't be doing it for every new member )
hope you like it ^.^


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 4, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> hey hows it!!!
> im currently finnishing up minks lil scribble  , how was school?



Good!! School was amazing, it was my last day of school and I was just chatting with teachers today, turned out my Physics teacher is a hardcore Breaking Bad fan LOL. Other than that Math class got cancelled today and I don't really feel like going to Physics class so I can relax the whole day today =D Gonna sleep loooooads <33

What are you making? xD Omg I forgot to reply to your PM gosh lemme do that now I'm so sorry ;-;


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Good!! School was amazing, it was my last day of school and I was just chatting with teachers today, turned out my Physics teacher is a hardcore Breaking Bad fan LOL. Other than that Math class got cancelled today and I don't really feel like going to Physics class so I can relax the whole day today =D Gonna sleep loooooads <33
> 
> What are you making? xD Omg I forgot to reply to your PM gosh lemme do that now I'm so sorry ;-;



omg thats awesome!!! it was my last day too lol  At my school, the teachers are so cool, they are like students, we always talk and gossip with them (man, all the drama that goes on in the teachers lounge) omg i take physics and math(calc) too ^.^
yusss relax as much as you can before you hit the heavy work 

omg don't worry about it, no rush ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -

* oh and i did that little drawing for a new member mink , and i did one earlyer for my irl friend who just joined, hanney 

- - - Post Merge - - -

welp it's getting late here, and i need all the early nights i can get before exams, 
goodnight everyone!!!! talk later on  <3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

Good morning guys! <3
 How are we all this fine morning/afternoon/evening? ^J^


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> school is so boring but nesisery,i wish i could stay in high school forever, i dont want to be a grown up :_:
> and thankyou so much, it means to much to me! and don't worry, ill keep my eye out and pocket open for a pop for you!!



NUUU GRAVY-- I said I'd get her one! ; v ;


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 4, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Good!! School was amazing, it was my last day of school and I was just chatting with teachers today, turned out my Physics teacher is a hardcore Breaking Bad fan LOL. Other than that Math class got cancelled today and I don't really feel like going to Physics class so I can relax the whole day today =D Gonna sleep loooooads <33
> 
> What are you making? xD Omg I forgot to reply to your PM gosh lemme do that now I'm so sorry ;-;




Ha!!! Luv breaking bad!!!! I made Cobb's house on HHD look like Jessie's travel trailer from season one! Lol!!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

I could never get into Breaking Bad... I might though--- are there any hot guys ;^)?


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I could never get into Breaking Bad... I might though--- are there any hot guys ;^)?



Yep. Jesse


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Yep. Jesse



OOOOO I LYKE 
 btw, I love your collectible lineup!!


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> OOOOO I LYKE
> btw, I love your collectible lineup!!



Thx!!!! Going blue today


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Thx!!!! Going blue today



Yay you're back! >w< How are ya' DaCoSim? c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

brb you guys, making pierogies for lunch ^J^
 //omfg my dog just barked and i screamed i scare so easily holy sheeeeeeeet


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 4, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ha!!! Luv breaking bad!!!! I made Cobb's house on HHD look like Jessie's travel trailer from season one! Lol!!!



Omh hahah that's impressive xD you mean the RV?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

Hey Aerate! How's life? XD I'm looking for someone to talk to uuuuugh ; v ;


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Hey Aerate! How's life? XD I'm looking for someone to talk to uuuuugh ; v ;



Hey bucky ;3


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Hey Aerate! How's life? XD I'm looking for someone to talk to uuuuugh ; v ;



Hiii! XD I just posted about my life in the previous page LOL, but it's good xD I'm just really busy D:

How about you? What are you up to these days c:


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 4, 2015)

hi guies


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

ems said:


> Hey bucky ;3



Hey ems! How's it goin'? :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> hi guies



Hi Owl! How are you? Do you have any homework you have to finish? XD


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Hi Owl! How are you? Do you have any homework you have to finish? XD



Yep, as usual! I have science in 3 hours but I don't have a ton of homework... I can easily get it done in an hour.

I really want a pokeball hnnggh


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Hiii! XD I just posted about my life in the previous page LOL, but it's good xD I'm just really busy D:
> 
> How about you? What are you up to these days c:



I'm up to watching British vine compilations, making Love Life edits on Gimp, and basically browsing the threads... I'm also roleplaying with my friend //who just... ugh i just need to rant about her a tiny bit



Spoiler: rant-- soz miharu-kun ; v ;



So, on deviantART, for her birthday, not only did I give her a cake badge (which cost 85 points each), but I gifted her a core membership. She thanked me, thank God because if not I would've clocked her out-- but this is the girl I'm roleplaying with. Not many people rp with her because she's filled to the brim with impatience, but I was like-- give her a chance lmao-- she begs
constantly-- she's my friend on Facebook and comments on my posts about the rp and i'm like
 oh
my
god
ken u not?? 
 i'm interested in the roleplay, but she never stops pestering me about it and im like-- SIR PLEASE
so it's like she sees nothing of me but my dA points and the rp and im just-- ???



yeah so that's how i'm doing nowadays XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> Yep, as usual! I have science in 3 hours but I don't have a ton of homework... I can easily get it done in an hour.
> 
> I really want a pokeball hnnggh



Join the club ; v ;


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Join the club ; v ;



Haha... never ending!

Praise be for thanksgiving break though.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 4, 2015)

Hello everyone ! c: How are you all?



Spoiler: OTL



i almost got ran over today ahaha oops orz


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 4, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> Hello everyone ! c: How are you all?



I'm pretty good! How are you?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Haha... never ending!
> 
> Praise be for thanksgiving break though.



It's Thanksgiving break for me for like the next 70 days coz im suspended haaaaaaaaaaaaaa ^J^;;;;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sleepi said:


> Hello everyone ! c: How are you all?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i dont think you can get ran over by a parked car sleepi )^:


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> It's Thanksgiving break for me for like the next 70 days coz im suspended haaaaaaaaaaaaaa ^J^;;;;



Oh hahahahha nice... I just want it to be Christmas!


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 4, 2015)

@The Hidden Owl i'm good, thanks 

@Bucky but dude
this morning i get a drive to college and i was walking out to college over a road and this car suDDENLY came out of nowhere and my toes were like
so close OTL


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> @The Hidden Owl i'm good, thanks
> 
> @Bucky but dude
> this morning i get a drive to college and i was walking out to college over a road and this car suDDENLY came out of nowhere and my toes were like
> so close OTL



psssh sleepi you knew it was a parKED CAR

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> Oh hahahahha nice... I just want it to be Christmas!



NO DONT SAY THAT IM GONNA START SINGING CAROLS AGAIN--

ITS BEGINNING TO LOOK A LOT LIKE CHRISTMAS //SCREAMS

 EEEEEEEEEEEEEEVEEEEEEEEEEERYWHERE YOU GOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 4, 2015)

nO it wasnt om g 
it was literally like woOSH and I jumped back OTL my poor toes almost got ran over
well anyway I then got into college and my first lesson is like at the top floor of the building
(that's about 5 flights of stairs) and i died


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 4, 2015)

*Redeeming Quest #4!*



Spoiler: Quest 4



YAYYYYY 200 POSTS!!!!!! XDDDDD I feel like I've done way more than 200 but oh well XP


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> psssh sleepi you knew it was a parKED CAR
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


yes
I agree with this  it isn't long until christmas


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> nO it wasnt om g
> it was literally like woOSH and I jumped back OTL my poor toes almost got ran over
> well anyway I then got into college and my first lesson is like at the top floor of the building
> (that's about 5 flights of stairs) and i died



if you died how are you still here o: o: o:
 illuminati confirmed 10 /10
noscoped 420 blaze it wow wow
shots fired asffff


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 4, 2015)

im a ghost how didn't u know its so obvious //passes through a wall



Spoiler: me as a ghost


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> im a ghost how didn't u know its so obvious //passes through a wall
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: me as a ghost



o
 shots fired
shots fired


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 4, 2015)

shots fired at u bucky
i am really tired OTL


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> shots fired at u bucky
> i am really tired OTL



bucky needs to be protected hnnn <33
 dude we should rp sometime legit like
bucky marrying me HA YEAH THAT'D BE GREAT <33


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 4, 2015)

yes he does need to be protected 
ok but I don't know how to rp ;o;


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> yes he does need to be protected
> ok but I don't know how to rp ;o;



its just like telling a story back and forth between people O___O


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 4, 2015)

ohhh
that sounds cool ;w; we should do that sometime


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> ohhh
> that sounds cool ;w; we should do that sometime



Yeah! c: hnnn im tired orz


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 4, 2015)

do you guys think that I should keep my current lineup or switch to the y-r-lantern-g-b again?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 4, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> do you guys think that I should keep my current lineup or switch to the y-r-lantern-g-b again?



i quite like your current lineup! it's very neat and aesthetically pleasing c: much better than my own haha (i'm just a hoarder of collectibles OTL)


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 4, 2015)

Lineups aren't cool!!!! Randomness is better


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 4, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> Lineups aren't cool!!!! Randomness is better



</3 I enjoy a lineup


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

I'd love the idea of a lineup, but I'd probably die trying to get a perfect one </33


----------



## Locket (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I'd love the idea of a lineup, but I'd probably die trying to get a perfect one </33



I know XD I don't even try anymore!

I'm excited for tomorrow! I get to share this:




Spoiler:  Beware, I didn't know I could type this long



*Disclaimer: This is taken from the journal of Levi Hancock, a relative of John Hancock. He taught himself how to read and write, so his grammer is not always correct.*

John Hancock is my great great great great great uncle.  His brothers grandchild wrote this journal. Here is a page:

A short Sketch of the HANCOCK AND ADAMS FAMILIES
I now give
in pamphlet form​
As it is my intent from this to bring then to a more perfect understanding, by a geneological-historical act of those two families of patriotic blood, of whom I am a true representative; and in and through them have descended the acts of nobility in character and deeds, that should not be forgotten my the coming generation of man.
 I have of my own free will and by the aid of my friends endeavored to bring te light the almost hidden treasures of true patriotic sentiment that prompted my ancestors to action in religious views and freedom of thought and belief, to worship God according to the dictates of their own consoienences*, and all mankind having been by birth endowed thus, is why they fled from their native homes (England) and sought America, hoping to find an asylum to shelter them in these their and conscientious  views. These two honorable families of whom I wish to represent in my unlearned condition, are those of John Hancock, President of the Continental Congress in 1776, and his ancestors and family prongenitors** from 1640 to the present date, and of their patriotic credits.
 Samuel Adams, from the year 1296*** to the present date, with their true sentiment, deeds and integrity in their lives carried

TO BE CONTINUED

* could be consoleneces or condolences

** could be progenitors

*** I think it could be either 1696 or 1796


----------



## Miharu (Nov 4, 2015)

Good evening guys! <3 I'm going to be quite busy today so I may not be as active > v < Buttt what is everyone up to?~ ;D 





gravyplz said:


> woop here's minks lil scribble !!!
> again welcome to tp ^.^
> 
> 
> ...



AHHH THAT IS SO CUTE OMG SJDFKLS YOUR CHIBIS ARE ADORABLE AHAHA <3



The Hidden Owl said:


> *Redeeming Quest #4!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOOO!~ CONGRATS!!! I'll update your Quest Roster shortly!


----------



## Locket (Nov 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Good evening guys! <3 I'm going to be quite busy today so I may not be as active > v < Buttt what is everyone up to?~ ;D




Good afternoon! (it's 4:30 Pm here, so yeah)

I am not doing much but eating

Is the [hr][/hr] what you use for the lines? It's prettycool




Spoiler


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hello, friends! What's y'all up too?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 4, 2015)

*Alright!! All the big giveaway winners have chosen their prizes!  Since one of the winners forfeited their win, I'll be drawing a new winner for the last prize of a Menchies $5 giftcard + 500 tbt! c;*​




Bunny Bento said:


> Good afternoon! (it's 4:30 Pm here, so yeah)
> 
> I am not doing much but eating
> 
> ...


Ohhh what are you eating? XD

And yes it is!  That line I use is like a divider so I can separate things ahaha XD



Sparro said:


> Hello, friends! What's y'all up too?


AYEEE!~ I'm about to head out soon!~ XD How about you? c:


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> *Alright!! All the big giveaway winners have chosen their prizes!  Since one of the winners forfeited their win, I'll be drawing a new winner for the last prize of a Menchies $5 giftcard + 500 tbt! c;*​


Ooooooooh I'm super nervous! I love menchies uwu

*drum rollllll*


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 4, 2015)

@MEHMEHMEHMEHMEHMEHERRRRRRRRUUUUUUUU
(We all know I mean Miharu)

Nothing much, waiting for 6:30 to come so I can go to practice.

How are you, people of Team Popsicle?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 4, 2015)

AND THE WINNER OF THE $5 MENCHIE GIFT CARD + 500 TBT IS:



Spoiler: CONGRATSSSS <3333 












I'll be sending the winner a PM with the code + 500 tbt shortly!


----------



## cinny (Nov 4, 2015)

Congrats Aleshapie!


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AND THE WINNER OF THE $5 MENCHIE GIFT CARD + 500 TBT IS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aye, congrats, aleshapie!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 4, 2015)

anyone like my new lineup???


----------



## aericell (Nov 4, 2015)

Congrats!!


cinny said:


> Congrats Aleshapie!



also hi cinny ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



The Hidden Owl said:


> anyone like my new lineup???



ooh i like!!


----------



## duckvely (Nov 4, 2015)

congrats!!



The Hidden Owl said:


> anyone like my new lineup???



i do~ 10/10


----------



## Miharu (Nov 4, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> anyone like my new lineup???



YESSS I DOOO XD I like it, but the colors just don't match imo, but the line up is perfect <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YESSS I DOOO XD I like it, but the colors just don't match imo, but the line up is perfect <3



May I say that my lineup is best lineup?

Jk it's all random
The only thing I've actually bought myself was the birthstone from last year XD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

hi guuuuuuuys //siigh


----------



## Miharu (Nov 4, 2015)

Sparro said:


> May I say that my lineup is best lineup?
> 
> Jk it's all random
> The only thing I've actually bought myself was the birthstone from last year XD


Hahaha!! It doesn't look bad though! XD So that's a plus! c; Also popsicles!!! Mwuahaha XD



Bucky Barnes said:


> hi guuuuuuuys //siigh


AYYEEEEEE -glomps- what you up to?~ XD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha!! It doesn't look bad though! XD So that's a plus! c; Also popsicles!!! Mwuahaha XD
> 
> 
> AYYEEEEEE -glomps- what you up to?~ XD



hiiiiiiiiii //is glomped
im up to--
 fangirling over gravyplz haaaaaaaaaaa ^J^;;


----------



## Miharu (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> hiiiiiiiiii //is glomped
> im up to--
> fangirling over gravyplz haaaaaaaaaaa ^J^;;



Omg ahahaha XD GRAVVYYY WHERE ARE YOUU!! XD You have a fangirl here! XD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg ahahaha XD GRAVVYYY WHERE ARE YOUU!! XD You have a fangirl here! XD



yOU CANT TELL ANYONE THE SECRET MIHARU-KUN-- IF YOU DO YOU MUST PAY ME 1 BILLION YEN >w<


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 4, 2015)

I just realized how much I love mega man

@Miharu (you win; im out of ideas)

It's pretty bad, to be honest :/ nothing really matches other than my TBT Beach Party collectibles.
Not complaining though
Yours is really nice, though; I'm jelly
I don't even know how to organize mine

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bucky Barnes said:


> yOU CANT TELL ANYONE THE SECRET MIHARU-KUN-- IF YOU DO YOU MUST PAY ME 1 BILLION YEN >w<



Oh my god, this conversation is amazing XD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

MIHARU YOU BETTER NOT BE TELLING HIM THE SECRET >//////////////<


----------



## Miharu (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> yOU CANT TELL ANYONE THE SECRET MIHARU-KUN-- IF YOU DO YOU MUST PAY ME 1 BILLION YEN >w<


AHAHAHA SO IF I KEEP THE SECRET WILL YOU GIVE ME 1 BILLION YEN INSTEAD? ;D -WINK WINK- LOOL



Sparro said:


> I just realized how much I love mega man
> 
> @Miharu (you win; im out of ideas)
> 
> ...


WOO!~ XD And ohh I used to watch mega man when I was younger!! But I never played any of his games hahaha XD How did you realize how much you love mega man? XD

Aww ; v; 
D'aww thanks ahaha
oh boy I wish they had it so we could move our collectibles anywhere we want :'D It sucks that it's placed by the time ; v;


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> MIHARU YOU BETTER NOT BE TELLING HIM THE SECRET >//////////////<



You should tell me and we can all have an..er...laugh...heh heh


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

nuuuu! >w< you'd probably tell gravy! @w@;;


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> nuuuu! >w< you'd probably tell gravy! @w@;;



How could you think of me like that
I'm really dependable and trustworthy
_Trust_ me!
Haha puns


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

Sparro said:


> How could you think of me like that
> I'm really dependable and trustworthy
> _Trust_ me!
> Haha puns



//inhales

I THINK GRAVY-KUN IS CUTE!!!!!!!!!!! 

O___________O


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> //inhales
> 
> I THINK GRAVY-KUN IS CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> O___________O



She is cute, it's no secret
She's probably gonna see this and be like "Welp"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> AHAHAHA SO IF I KEEP THE SECRET WILL YOU GIVE ME 1 BILLION YEN INSTEAD? ;D -WINK WINK- LOOL
> 
> 
> WOO!~ XD And ohh I used to watch mega man when I was younger!! But I never played any of his games hahaha XD How did you realize how much you love mega man? XD
> ...



I played it again, first time I played was when I was 5 ...aaaaaaaand I stunk c':

I instantly fell in love with the intensity, music and gameplay; it was amazing!


----------



## aericell (Nov 4, 2015)

omgggg i used to watch megaman when i was little and i had a huge crush on protoman/chaud rip me


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 4, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> omgggg i used to watch megaman when i was little and i had a huge crush on protoman/chaud rip me



Yesssss
Z is my fav character, from Mega Man X
My fav game tho is the original
It has the best music


----------



## aericell (Nov 4, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Yesssss
> Z is my fav character, from Mega Man X
> My fav game tho is the original
> It has the best music



i think i only played one game? i don't know what it was but my brother let me play it
i also had a megaman boardgame and the protoman piece is all i found recently


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 4, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> i think i only played one game? i don't know what it was but my brother let me play it
> i also had a megaman boardgame and the protoman piece is all i found recently



I'm having thoughts of you watching the mega man cartoon, seeing Protoman and your cheeks just turning into the deepest red ever seen
It's amazing


----------



## aericell (Nov 4, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I'm having thoughts of you watching the mega man cartoon, seeing Protoman and your cheeks just turning into the deepest red ever seen
> It's amazing



LOL seems accurate but i was like 7


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> //inhales
> 
> I THINK GRAVY-KUN IS CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> O___________O


: ^ )


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

my popsicles bring all the tbt'ers to the yard and they're like
but i dont have a pop
dang rite
u dont have a pop
i could sell u 1
but i gotta charge
like 20000000k r u up for it


----------



## Miharu (Nov 4, 2015)

Sparro said:


> You should tell me and we can all have an..er...laugh...heh heh


AHAHHAAH XD



Sparro said:


> She is cute, it's no secret
> She's probably gonna see this and be like "Welp"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



GRAVY IS ON THE THREAD HAHAHAH BUCKY YOU BETTER ABORT MISSION NOW BEFORE HE SEES AHAHHAAH XD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> : ^ )



AAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!! >w< no no no no!!! >/////////////////////////////////////<


----------



## Miharu (Nov 4, 2015)

OH TOO LATE GRAVY IS HERE AHAHAH HI GRAVYYY XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHAHHAAH XD
> 
> 
> 
> GRAVY IS ON THE THREAD HAHAHAH BUCKY YOU BETTER ABORT MISSION NOW BEFORE HE SEES AHAHHAAH XD



We've been spotted
RUUUUUUUUUN


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHAHHAAH XD
> 
> 
> 
> GRAVY IS ON THE THREAD HAHAHAH BUCKY YOU BETTER ABORT MISSION NOW BEFORE HE SEES AHAHHAAH XD



: ^ 0 MUAHAHA ITS TOOO LATE
I know your lil secret bucky > : ) 
But dont worry, i wont tell him ; )


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!! >///////////////////< 
gravy-k-kun ummm i m-meant a different gravy! heh heh ummmm!! ^///////////^;;;;;;;

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> : ^ 0 MUAHAHA ITS TOOO LATE
> I know your lil secret bucky > : )
> But dont worry, i wont tell him ; )



please, you can call me melanie :^)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 4, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> : ^ 0 MUAHAHA ITS TOOO LATE
> I know your lil secret bucky > : )
> But dont worry, i wont tell him ; )



We can't tell gravypls
We have to make sure we-
WAIT JUST A DARN MINUTE
....ahhhh, crap.


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OH TOO LATE GRAVY IS HERE AHAHAH HI GRAVYYY XD



MIHARU HEY!
where did lil bucky go :_:
Omg that conversation


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

//whiiiiiiiiines
 now gravy-kun knooooooows //hides


----------



## Albuns (Nov 4, 2015)

*sniffsniff* Oh, what do we have here? Is that.... *ROMANCE* I SMELL?!

xD I don't really know, but how's it going? :3


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!! >///////////////////<
> gravy-k-kun ummm i m-meant a different gravy! heh heh ummmm!! ^///////////^;;;;;;;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



OH THERE YOU ARE HEEEY!!
Yea dont worry, i wont tell gravyslp, ur secret is safe with me!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> *sniffsniff* Oh, what do we have here? Is that.... *ROMANCE* I SMELL?!
> 
> xD I don't really know, but how's it going? :3



OMFGGGGGG ALBY YOU WIN BEST POST TODAY LMAAAAAAAAAAAAO <333

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> OH THERE YOU ARE HEEEY!!
> Yea dont worry, i wont tell gravyslp, ur secret is safe with me!



n-no gravy! i m-mean you! >/////////<


----------



## Miharu (Nov 4, 2015)

Sparro said:


> We've been spotted
> RUUUUUUUUUN


AHAHAHA ABORT MISSION ABORRTTTTTT XD



gravyplz said:


> : ^ 0 MUAHAHA ITS TOOO LATE
> I know your lil secret bucky > : )
> But dont worry, i wont tell him ; )


UH OH AHAHAHHA



gravyplz said:


> MIHARU HEY!
> where did lil bucky go :_:
> Omg that conversation


AYEEEE <33 I think she's hiding HAHAHAH



Alby-Kun said:


> *sniffsniff* Oh, what do we have here? Is that.... *ROMANCE* I SMELL?!
> 
> xD I don't really know, but how's it going? :3


YOU SMELT RIGHT AHAHAH XD

It's going great, I'm laughing so much because of you guys ahahah How about you?


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> *sniffsniff* Oh, what do we have here? Is that.... *ROMANCE* I SMELL?!
> 
> xD I don't really know, but how's it going? :3


What who where with what
/hides/
Hey alby! Hows it!


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 4, 2015)

Everything going on here is amazing



What are we gonna do?! Gravy can't find out


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

//hides and cries hnnnnnnnnnnnn </333333333


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHAHAHA ABORT MISSION ABORRTTTTTT XD
> 
> 
> UH OH AHAHAHHA
> ...



AAAHH WHERE COULD SHE BE HIDING
WHAT IF GRAVY FINDS OUT??


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> //hides and cries hnnnnnnnnnnnn </333333333



I'm here for you if you need a hug <3


----------



## Albuns (Nov 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHAHAHA ABORT MISSION ABORRTTTTTT XD
> 
> 
> UH OH AHAHAHHA
> ...



I'm doing goodies, I think I did better than expected on my Physics test to! 
How goes your Wednesday so far, Mimi-chaaan~?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 4, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> AAAHH WHERE COULD SHE BE HIDING
> WHAT IF GRAVY FINDS OUT??



We have to hide the truth as long as she can; she cannot find out!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Everything going on here is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> What are we gonna do?! Gravy can't find out



Only other option is to KILL gravy > : )


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

stooooooooooop you guys eeeeeeeeeeeehehhhhh >n<


----------



## Albuns (Nov 4, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> AAAHH WHERE COULD SHE BE HIDING
> WHAT IF GRAVY FINDS OUT??



*Gasp* I never thought about that, what if Smash Poe-tateo finds out? O:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

n-no!!! you can't kill my gravy-kun! i love him a lot! >///////////< he's my gravy-baby and you can't hurt him ahaha ^J^;;;


----------



## Albuns (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> stooooooooooop you guys eeeeeeeeeeeehehhhhh >n<



Would you like a free snuggle? ^u^


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Would you like a free snuggle? ^u^



fiiiiiine >w<


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 4, 2015)

Hii~

So popsicles in freezing are allowed to post and stuff right? xD


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> *Gasp* I never thought about that, what if Smash Poe-tateo finds out? O:



Omg we can't let smash find out, lets ban him from this thread, right away


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Hii~
> 
> So popsicles in freezing are allowed to post and stuff right? xD



Yeah!! Most definitely Cocoa-kun!

- - - Post Merge - - -

guuuuuuuuuuuys stop messing with me ; v ; 
 you're making me upset @v@


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Hii~
> 
> So popsicles in freezing are allowed to post and stuff right? xD


Yea totaly!
Freezings are allowed to participate in quests, giveaways, post, basically everything a offical member can do


----------



## Albuns (Nov 4, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Omg we can't let smash find out, lets ban him from this thread, right away



Ya, let's smash Smash with the ban hammer! >


----------



## Miharu (Nov 4, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Everything going on here is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> What are we gonna do?! Gravy can't find out


AHAHHA  IKR??

Omgg we shall use ninjitsu to hide the secret!!!



Bucky Barnes said:


> //hides and cries hnnnnnnnnnnnn </333333333


SHH SHH IT'S OKAYY //STUFFS YOU IN THE CLOSET, HE WONT FIND YOU THERE XD



gravyplz said:


> AAAHH WHERE COULD SHE BE HIDING
> WHAT IF GRAVY FINDS OUT??


AHAHAHA WHO KNOWS AND UHHH WE MUST KEEP THIS SECRET FROM HI- oh hi LOL



Alby-Kun said:


> I'm doing goodies, I think I did better than expected on my Physics test to!
> How goes your Wednesday so far, Mimi-chaaan~?


That's great to hear!! Ahh I'm so happy for you!! >//v/<

And it's going great so far! I can't wait to eat dinner soon ahaha XD Have you had dinner yet?



L CocoaBean said:


> Hii~
> 
> So popsicles in freezing are allowed to post and stuff right? xD


HIII!!! And yes!! You certainly can!! <33


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Yeah!! Most definitely Cocoa-kun!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Omg im sorry i was just kidding aroung ;-; 
/Cries bc of guilt/


----------



## Miharu (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Yeah!! Most definitely Cocoa-kun!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



AWWW!! Sorry!! We'll stop! <3 Didn't know it was actually making you upset! D': Sorry about that! -hugs- <3


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 4, 2015)

Awesome thanks


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

>w< I just get a little overwhelmed, that's all ^J^;;; 
 and you guys were mentioning so many people I didn't know and I was like
o o o o o oo o  onononononononononononono what if someone already has dibs on gravyplz


----------



## Albuns (Nov 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHAHHA  IKR??
> 
> Omgg we shall use ninjitsu to hide the secret!!!
> 
> ...



Yep! Just a simple leafy soup. I already had Checkers earlier. xD So what's your dinner going to consist of? owo


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> >w< I just get a little overwhelmed, that's all ^J^;;;
> and you guys were mentioning so many people I didn't know and I was like
> o o o o o oo o  onononononononononononono what if someone already has dibs on gravyplz



No one i know of has "dibs" on gravy

ALSO WHO PUT THAT TAG UP XD


----------



## Albuns (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Yeah!! Most definitely Cocoa-kun!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, I didn't mean to. T u T I just hopped on the Love Train and then I got high off the Gravy boat. Don't think about what that means. xD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> No one i know of has "dibs" on gravy
> 
> ALSO WHO PUT THAT TAG UP XD



w-what tag? O_O


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to. T u T I just hopped on the Love Train and then I got high off the Gravy boat. Don't think about what that means. xD



"Gravy boat" XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bucky Barnes said:


> w-what tag? O_O



; ^ )


----------



## Miharu (Nov 4, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Awesome thanks


Welcome to TP again!! <33 How are you doing today? 



Bucky Barnes said:


> >w< I just get a little overwhelmed, that's all ^J^;;;
> and you guys were mentioning so many people I didn't know and I was like
> o o o o o oo o  onononononononononononono what if someone already has dibs on gravyplz


Aww!! And I don't think anyone mentioned anyone you didn't know of O: Unless you are talking about mashed potatoes, but that's not a real user (at least not that I know of LOL )



Alby-Kun said:


> Yep! Just a simple leafy soup. I already had Checkers earlier. xD So what's your dinner going to consist of? owo


OHHH I love soupppp XD And checkers? XD Board game? XD
It's going to consist of Lamb and broccoli and another side dish ahhhh!! I can't wait!! *drools* XD



gravyplz said:


> No one i know of has "dibs" on gravy
> 
> ALSO WHO PUT THAT TAG UP XD


LOL OMG WHO DID IT


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 4, 2015)

Wait wait wait wait
I never claimed gravy?!
.....just kidding


----------



## Albuns (Nov 4, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> "Gravy boat" XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yes, if I were to ever ship you with someone. like the self-proclaimed Love Doctor that I was, it would be on the Gravy Boat. XD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

homies i did the tag jeez dont get your popsiclepanties in a twist

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND I CALL DIBS ON GRAVY! <333


----------



## Miharu (Nov 4, 2015)

-noms on some reeses- Mmmmm candy :^)


----------



## Albuns (Nov 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Welcome to TP again!! <33 How are you doing today?
> 
> 
> Aww!! And I don't think anyone mentioned anyone you didn't know of O: Unless you are talking about mashed potatoes, but that's not a real user (at least not that I know of LOL )
> ...



XD Nope, Checkers is a fast food chain.
Oooh~ is there going to be cheese to compliment that broccoli? *v*


----------



## Miharu (Nov 4, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> XD Nope, Checkers is a fast food chain.
> Oooh~ is there going to be cheese to compliment that broccoli? *v*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



OHH!! That's my first time hearing of it!! XD What do they sell?~ c:
YESSSSS!~ <33 I love putting some shredded cheese on top of my broccoli and potatoes jsdflksjfds IT'S SO GOOD <3


----------



## Albuns (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> homies i did the tag jeez dont get your popsiclepanties in a twist
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> AND I CALL DIBS ON GRAVY! <333



I hereby send Buckle and Mash onto a trip to the Potato Farms in the far off mountains for their honeymoon. Enjoy your ride on the Gravy Boat~<3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

the thing is, i'll never get to see what my darling gravy looks like ;___________; it isn't fair ; v ;


----------



## N e s s (Nov 4, 2015)

hello fellow popsicle members,I come in peace.


----------



## Albuns (Nov 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH!! That's my first time hearing of it!! XD What do they sell?~ c:
> YESSSSS!~ <33 I love putting some shredded cheese on top of my broccoli and potatoes jsdflksjfds IT'S SO GOOD <3



Burgers, hotdogs, Chicken, sandwiches, mozzerella sticks, ice cream and parfaits, and more! It's only a drive-through though. There isn't any place to sit and eat aside from outside. xD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

my mum is watching captain america <3333
 steve rogers is my baby like no joke i love hiiiim <33


----------



## Locket (Nov 4, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> hello fellow popsicle members,I come in peace.



mee tooo


We are aliens coming from spaceships from different planets

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bucky Barnes said:


> my mum is watching captain america <3333
> steve rogers is my baby like no joke i love hiiiim <33



rip Bucky x Gravy


----------



## Albuns (Nov 4, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> hello fellow popsicle members,I come in peace.



Hi NeSs, I'm A Mr. SAtuRn iN dIsGuisE. BoInG!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Burgers, hotdogs, Chicken, sandwiches, mozzerella sticks, ice cream and parfaits, and more! It's only a drive-through though. There isn't any place to sit and eat aside from outside. xD



aAAH, I just looked that up online, and there's one similar to that called rally's near where i live! i think checkers and rally's are the same thing o3o


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

< /3 ;_;


----------



## Albuns (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> aAAH, I just looked that up online, and there's one similar to that called rally's near where i live! i think checkers and rally's are the same thing o3o



xD The one where I go to actual has the word Rally's below Checkers. I always called it that because it was bigger and more noticeable.


----------



## N e s s (Nov 4, 2015)

Hello bretheren.
Also I have plans on changing my username to ness at long last


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> mee tooo
> 
> 
> We are aliens coming from spaceships from different planets
> ...



AYE NO
 NO NONONONON
I STILL AM UP FOR BUCKY X GRAVY <333

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> < /3 ;_;



no no no baby don't be sad!!! ;___________; 
 /hugs you and gives you little kisses/
)^:


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

: __ :


----------



## N e s s (Nov 4, 2015)

How was everyones day today?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> : __ :



noooo!!! ;_________;

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> : __ :



noooo!!! ;_________;


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 4, 2015)

I swear TP would be a better movie than twilight
No offense to twilight fans


----------



## Miharu (Nov 4, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Burgers, hotdogs, Chicken, sandwiches, mozzerella sticks, ice cream and parfaits, and more! It's only a drive-through though. There isn't any place to sit and eat aside from outside. xD


Omggg that sounds good!! I love mozzerella sticks!! Hahaha I want to buy some now XD And aww!!!

What do you like to eat the most from there? XD



TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> How was everyones day today?



It's going great!! How about your day?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I swear TP would be a better movie than twilight
> No offense to twilight fans



TEAM GRAVY OR TEAM CAPTAIN AMERICA 
LMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAO //CRIES

- - - Post Merge - - -

WE'RE GONNA HAVE THOSE TEAM SHIRTS AND EVERYTHING LIKE LMAAAAO X'DD

Mimi-kun: No! Bucky belongs with Gravy!

Sleepi: nO HOMEBOY MELANIE BELONGS WITH STEVE LMAO


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> noooo!!! ;_________;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



( v;_;v) (>_.v) (v'_'v)


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> ( v;_;v) (>_.v) (v'_'v)



no no!! gravy stoooop ;_____; i don't wanna see my baby all upset ; w ; 
 c'mere sweetheart </33

- - - Post Merge - - -

JASON'S HERE!! HI JAAAAAAAAAAAASON


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I swear TP would be a better movie than twilight
> No offense to twilight fans



OMG LOL


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> TEAM GRAVY OR TEAM CAPTAIN AMERICA
> LMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAO //CRIES
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



#gravyBarnes
#SteveBarnes

I CANT DECIDE ;-;


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

nevermind he left XDD 
 jas0n was JUST viewing the thread a few seconds ago XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 4, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> OMG LOL



If Disney can do it, we can do it!!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> no no!! gravy stoooop ;_____; i don't wanna see my baby all upset ; w ;
> c'mere sweetheart </33
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



don't worry im fine ! ^.^ 

omg hey J-san


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

Sparro said:


> #gravyBarnes
> #SteveBarnes
> 
> I CANT DECIDE ;-;



#GRAVYBARNES HANDS DOWN

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> don't worry im fine ! ^.^
> 
> omg hey J-san



nooooo!!! come hERE = w =


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

Sparro said:


> If Disney can do it, we can do it!!


lets make this into a movie bois!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

okay im gonna go shower-- and gravy if you don't reply to me via inbox by the time i get back
 i'll probably do nothing about it because im lame


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> #GRAVYBARNES HANDS DOWN
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


///hugs/// i was never "really" upset


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> ///hugs/// i was never "really" upset



i know i know! xDD 
 i just wanna love yoooou XD haha


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> okay im gonna go shower-- and gravy if you don't reply to me via inbox by the time i get back
> i'll probably do nothing about it because im lame



im the one who's lame : ^ 0 
peace~


----------



## N e s s (Nov 4, 2015)

@miharu it was great! I had a fiesta in Spanish class today, we celebrated d?a de los muertos, or day of the dead :3 we ate tacos, cups and salsa, cheesecake, oh man it was good!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> im the one who's lame : ^ 0
> peace~



noooo you're not lame! 
 you're a cute patoot! <33
i'll be back honey! c:


----------



## Miharu (Nov 4, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I swear TP would be a better movie than twilight
> No offense to twilight fans


Omfg you made my day AHAHAHAH



Bucky Barnes said:


> nevermind he left XDD
> jas0n was JUST viewing the thread a few seconds ago XD


LOL I SAWWW XD BYE JASONNNN



Bucky Barnes said:


> okay im gonna go shower-- and gravy if you don't reply to me via inbox by the time i get back
> i'll probably do nothing about it because im lame


Hahaha have a great time! 


*
JUST A HEADS UP!~ We'll be having another giveaway/raffle to celebrate TP's 3 months! c;< WE HAVE SURVIVED A TOTAL OF 3 MONTHS AYEEEEEE!~ Well almost! HAHAH JUST A FEW MORE DAYS XD *​


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 4, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> ///hugs/// i was never "really" upset



That's a burn in it's own matter
Seriously
Think about it


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

oops

- - - Post Merge - - -

shhh


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 4, 2015)

good evening/afternoon everyone c:
hope your're all having a good week so far ~ hehe


----------



## Miharu (Nov 4, 2015)

*
JUST A HEADS UP!~ We'll be having another giveaway/raffle to celebrate TP's 3 months! c;< WE HAVE SURVIVED A TOTAL OF 3 MONTHS AYEEEEEE!~ Well almost! HAHAH JUST A FEW MORE DAYS XD *​




TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> @miharu it was great! I had a fiesta in Spanish class today, we celebrated d?a de los muertos, or day of the dead :3 we ate tacos, cups and salsa, cheesecake, oh man it was good!


OHHH THAT'S GREAT!!!! XD And omg that sounds so good!! I love tacos!! ;v ; Sharing is caring!! XD Hahaha


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 4, 2015)

@MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIHERARU (I'll never give up)
It's true, a much better movie
Because we don't want to watch vampires who can literally say, "I don't sweat, I sparkle."


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> good evening/afternoon everyone c:
> hope your're all having a good week so far ~ hehe



heyy naekoya hows it!!
im having a good week so far, just studying for exams atm ^.^
how have you been?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> *
> JUST A HEADS UP!~ We'll be having another giveaway/raffle to celebrate TP's 3 months! c;< WE HAVE SURVIVED A TOTAL OF 3 MONTHS AYEEEEEE!~ Well almost! HAHAH JUST A FEW MORE DAYS XD *​
> 
> 
> ...



GIVEAWAY HYPEE!!!!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> good evening/afternoon everyone c:
> hope your're all having a good week so far ~ hehe


BAEEEEE <3333  I am!! How are you doing?? 



Sparro said:


> @MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIHERARU (I'll never give up)
> It's true, a much better movie
> Because we don't want to watch vampires who can literally say, "I don't sweat, I sparkle."


AHAHHA XD
AND YESSS no offense to those who love Twilight, I just am not a big fan of it :'D That sparkling made me cringe jsdklfjslkfjlds First thing I thought of was a disco ball XD 



I'm going to be eating dinner so I'll talk to you guys later!


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> good evening/afternoon everyone c:
> hope your're all having a good week so far ~ hehe



Evenin'!

You missed out, Naekoya! (Im never sure if I should call you by your full name) I'm dead from laughing so hard


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm back! ^J^
Snacking on pretzels and Halloween candy! nom nom nom! >w<


----------



## Albuns (Nov 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omggg that sounds good!! I love mozzerella sticks!! Hahaha I want to buy some now XD And aww!!!
> 
> What do you like to eat the most from there? XD
> 
> ...



I usually just go for fries and chicken bites. Cinnamon Apple pies if dad tells me to order that as well.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

Aaaaaah! I'm so close to 200 posts! >w<


----------



## Albuns (Nov 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> good evening/afternoon everyone c:
> hope your're all having a good week so far ~ hehe



Good evening, -Naekoya-senpaaaaaai~
My week's been okay, what about yours? owo


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

So, how are we all doing this fine-- day? X'DD


----------



## roseflower (Nov 4, 2015)

Hello everybody, hope you?re doing fine


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hello everybody, hope you?re doing fine



Hi Roseflower! How are ya' today?


----------



## BunnyFox (Nov 4, 2015)

Evening guys! Just received my prize from the giveaway, thanks again!



Man, I have SOOO much flight rising treasure and I cant sell it to anyone!!!

Does anyone want to buy any?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Evening guys! Just received my prize from the giveaway, thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wanted to join flight rising--- but it wouldn't let me O__________O


----------



## roseflower (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Hi Roseflower! How are ya' today?



Hi there I?m fine, a bit tired haha


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi there I?m fine, a bit tired haha



Ah! I'm just about ready to go to bed! I'm kind of tired too and I have a busy day tomorrow! @v@


----------



## roseflower (Nov 4, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Evening guys! Just received my prize from the giveaway, thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don?t have FR, maybe I?d join, if it`s open for new members^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bucky Barnes said:


> Ah! I'm just about ready to go to bed! I'm kind of tired too and I have a busy day tomorrow! @v@



Aah goodnight and sweet dreams


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

roseflower said:


> I don?t have FR, maybe I?d join, if it`s open for new members^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thank you! I think I might stay up until I hit 200 posts so I can let Mimi-chan know :33


----------



## roseflower (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Thank you! I think I might stay up until I hit 200 posts so I can let Mimi-chan know :33



Haha, how many posts do you have?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Haha, how many posts do you have?



I think this is my 198th post!! c:


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 4, 2015)

Hiii! What's up everyone 

I just woke up way early for class and I can't stay up for one minute longer. .-.


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 4, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> heyy naekoya hows it!!
> im having a good week so far, just studying for exams atm ^.^
> how have you been?



Been good thank you! aww I see.. good luck on you exam!! I'm sure you'll pass with flying colors ~ hehe >w,



Miharu said:


> BAEEEEE <3333  I am!! How are you doing??



hey boo! just checking in on the team hehe 
playing MapleStory atm with a friend and he gifted me a pet ; w;
omg.. it's a Strawberry Creampuff pet!!! ROFL http://puu.sh/l9Ooa/ea2a84b706.jpg



Sparro said:


> Evenin'!
> 
> You missed out, Naekoya! (Im never sure if I should call you by your full name) I'm dead from laughing so hard



oh sounds like I did miss out on all the fun c: 
haha


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Hiii! What's up everyone
> 
> I just woke up way early for class and I can't stay up for one minute longer. .-.



Homeboy that was your 200th post o:


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Homeboy that was your 200th post o:



ayyyy!!!!! congratz both of you for almost 200 posts (1 more to go )!


----------



## BunnyFox (Nov 4, 2015)

I've made a new banner for TP


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> ayyyy!!!!! congratz both of you for almost 200 posts (1 more to go )!



Yaaaaas! My 200th post c: Shared with yours truly hehe <33

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blackjack said:


> I've made a new banner for TP



That's actually REALLY nice Blackjack!!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Been good thank you! aww I see.. good luck on you exam!! I'm sure you'll pass with flying colors ~ hehe >w,


Thats great!! aww thankyou! and yea i hope i pass too :v: 
have fun playing maple story!!


----------



## roseflower (Nov 4, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I've made a new banner for TP



Looks nice


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Yaaaaas! My 200th post c: Shared with yours truly hehe <33
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



AAA congrats!!! and aw ur to sweet!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blackjack said:


> I've made a new banner for TP



omg that looks really awesome!!


----------



## roseflower (Nov 4, 2015)

Congrats on reaching 200 posts to both of you!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Congrats on reaching 200 posts to both of you!



Thank you! ^J^ and with that, I am off to dream about my beautiful husband, gravy-kun X'DDD


----------



## roseflower (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Thank you! ^J^ and with that, I am off to dream about my beautiful husband, gravy-kun X'DDD



Congrats on da marriage XD Goodnight^^


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Congrats on da marriage XD Goodnight^^



Yaaaas Gravy-kun is so dreamy, hehe! And goodnight to you too! If it's even night time over there o3o


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

double post asf =3=


----------



## roseflower (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Yaaaas Gravy-kun is so dreamy, hehe! And goodnight to you too! If it's even night time over there o3o



Thanks!
It?s actually deep night for me already, haha


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Yaaaas Gravy-kun is so dreamy, hehe! And goodnight to you too! If it's even night time over there o3o



: ^ )


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> good evening/afternoon everyone c:
> hope your're all having a good week so far ~ hehe



JANE!!!!! Hiya lovely!!!!! How're you!!!!

Hi to everyone else as well of course! I just haven't seen Jane in forever!!!


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 4, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> JANE!!!!! Hiya lovely!!!!! How're you!!!!
> 
> Hi to everyone else as well of course! I just haven't seen Jane in forever!!!



Hey there Dacosim! owo
I'm doing great thank you for asking! hehe
haha I know.. just been busy with other things, but still here so no worries ; u; <3


----------



## roseflower (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi, how was your day?


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 4, 2015)

TODAY IS MAH BURFDAY!!!!


----------



## roseflower (Nov 4, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> TODAY IS MAH BURFDAY!!!!



Hi, happy birthday to you, I hope you have a great day today


----------



## Albuns (Nov 4, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> TODAY IS MAH BURFDAY!!!!



MEERRY BUTTDAY TO YOU! \owo/


----------



## Mink (Nov 4, 2015)

Hello guys!! I'm finally home after surviving 3 miles of 3 hills- Cement, Forest, and Agony D:! There were girls walking, vommiting, and crying all around me and when I reached the top of agony, some girls fell and some stopped to throw up akshfvdkn

also check out my new avatar! it's so awesome and it's made by gravypls c:


----------



## roseflower (Nov 4, 2015)

Mink said:


> Hello guys!! I'm finally home after surviving 3 miles of 3 hills- Cement, Forest, and Agony D:! There were girls walking, vommiting, and crying all around me and when I reached the top of agony, some girls fell and some stopped to throw up akshfvdkn
> 
> also check out my new avatar! it's so awesome and it's made by gravypls c:


Hi, your avi is so cute c:
3 miles of 3 hills?


----------



## lizzy541 (Nov 4, 2015)

helllloooo cc:


----------



## jiny (Nov 4, 2015)

Sorry I haven't been on.. For some reason my home IP won't work. Weird!


----------



## Mink (Nov 4, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi, your avi is so cute c:
> 3 miles of 3 hills?



yessss it was mostly woodchip and dirt it was the most gruesome course I've ever ran on! Even the coaches said it was brutal- the fastest time for varsity was like 17-18 minutes for boys aha the hills kill you D:

and thank you! I think it's cute also c:


----------



## roseflower (Nov 4, 2015)

Mink said:


> yessss it was mostly woodchip and dirt it was the most gruesome course I've ever ran on! Even the coaches said it was brutal- the fastest time for varsity was like 17-18 minutes for boys aha the hills kill you D:
> 
> and thank you! I think it's cute also c:



Oh boy, sounds awful, I?m glad you survived the course haha c;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> Sorry I haven't been on.. For some reason my home IP won't work. Weird!



Hi Sugar how are you? Is it a computer problem or internet?


----------



## jiny (Nov 4, 2015)

@roseflower, no it's my ipad. i asked on the HQ but no answer yet


----------



## roseflower (Nov 4, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> @roseflower, no it's my ipad. i asked on the HQ but no answer yet



Yeah I saw it now, I have this problem with my 3DS browser actually, I thought it was a glitch, but now others have it too!


----------



## Mink (Nov 4, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Oh boy, sounds awful, I?m glad you survived the course haha c;


Haha I know, it was my last race of the season! Ahh I'm so glad and tired at the same time xD


----------



## roseflower (Nov 4, 2015)

Mink said:


> Haha I know, it was my last race of the season! Ahh I'm so glad and tired at the same time xD



Ahh your last race, now you can relax ahaha XD


----------



## Mink (Nov 4, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Ahh your last race, now you can relax ahaha XD



Yesss! Time to binge on junk food for the next 2 and a half weeks! xD


----------



## jiny (Nov 4, 2015)

At first I thought I was banned, I was like OMG WHAT DID I DO?!


----------



## N e s s (Nov 4, 2015)

I just got my second popsicle!


----------



## Mink (Nov 4, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> I just got my second popsicle!



Congrats! I just saw your thread ^-^ now you can move up in the ranks ehe c:


----------



## roseflower (Nov 4, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> I just got my second popsicle!



Congrats!


----------



## Llust (Nov 5, 2015)

uguu..school is torture ;v; the math and history teachers of my grade decided to form an alliance to make us suffer and anyone who has them as their teachers are taking a thirty page test with a mix of math and history questions on every page - worth more than 50% of our grades and its tomorrow. in general, i would have an issue with this, but they're taking advantage of the fact that most of us forgot the concepts of 3rd or 4th grade math (long division, multiplying/dividing fraction, etc) bc we've just been using calculators fr the past few years..so theyre throwing those into the test as well. how is this even legal
just finished hours of hardcore studying though, so im finally free <3 hows everyone doing?


----------



## alicerulez (Nov 5, 2015)

mimihime said:


> uguu..school is torture ;v; the math and history teachers of my grade decided to form an alliance to make us suffer and anyone who has them as their teachers are taking a thirty page test with a mix of math and history questions on every page - worth more than 50% of our grades and its tomorrow. in general, i would have an issue with this, but they're taking advantage of the fact that most of us forgot the concepts of 3rd or 4th grade math (long division, multiplying/dividing fraction, etc) bc we've just been using calculators fr the past few years..so theyre throwing those into the test as well. how is this even legal
> just finished hours of hardcore studying though, so im finally free <3 hows everyone doing?


>.< that sounds terrible, i have a test for math and science tmr and im still lurking around here...all teachers want us to suffer, wish i lived in the age with no SAT tests :/


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

good morning everyone! c:


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi, morning c: what's up?

I just came back home, went to this long walk after class in the city, it was kinda relaxing being out in the open with absolutely nothing to do or worry about, lol. I'm tired though Dx


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

I was playing Maplestory on my phone, until I dropped it on the floor-- and then I gave up XD
 I'm too lazy to pick it up right now so eh xD


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 5, 2015)

That's silly xD well, the bed kinda makes you like that sometimes though lmao. I can't be arsed getting out of bed even when I'm like super late for class lol.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

Aerate said:


> That's silly xD well, the bed kinda makes you like that sometimes though lmao. I can't be arsed getting out of bed even when I'm like super late for class lol.



Yeah, I see what you mean XDD
 I should go get breakfast too but I'm really lazy today =3=


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 5, 2015)

Awe. Look at my new art piece!!! So cute!!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Awe. Look at my new art piece!!! So cute!!!



Awwwww!! It's SO adorable!! Who drew it? o;


----------



## BunnyFox (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> That's actually REALLY nice Blackjack!!



Thanks 

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> Looks nice



c: Thanks

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> omg that looks really awesome!!



XD Thanks


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Awwwww!! It's SO adorable!! Who drew it? o;



Ohmymattsmith drew it  thx!!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ohmymattsmith drew it  thx!!!



Oooo! I've done business with them before! Maybe I should commission them! XD


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 5, 2015)

Needs motivation to clean my house....


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Needs motivation to clean my house....



Come on DaCoSim!! Cleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeean the house! o: 
I'll be your personal cheerleader! haha XD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi guys DD I feel like throwing up now  
 After raking the 50,000 year old leaves on the back deck, I think I'm scarred for life :^)
Creepy crawlies! >n< Centipedes, millipedes, pill bugs, worms, yeeeehck! 
 I was raking leaves again so I could get the money to buy my girlfriend a gift for her birthday //which is on the 7th ; v ; //

Which is where you guys come in! 
 I don't know what to get her! She likes stuff like Pokemon, Gorillaz, Black Butler, ummm. Anime in general and uhhh... She really likes Creepypastas too! ^J^;; //her favorite anime is Hetalia, heads up xD
 but yeah, I have no idea what to get her ; v ;


----------



## roseflower (Nov 5, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Awe. Look at my new art piece!!! So cute!!!



Aww so cute c:

Hi everybody


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Hi guys DD I feel like throwing up now
> After raking the 50,000 year old leaves on the back deck, I think I'm scarred for life :^)
> Creepy crawlies! >n< Centipedes, millipedes, pill bugs, worms, yeeeehck!
> I was raking leaves again so I could get the money to buy my girlfriend a gift for her birthday //which is on the 7th ; v ; //
> ...



They have a really cute pikachu backpack at GameStop!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's a pic


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> They have a really cute pikachu backpack at GameStop!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Here's a pic



AWWWWWWWWWWWW!!! That's so cute! I also have to mail her our soul-mate necklaces that I forgot to give her before she left to go back to California-- here's a fun fact; we've known each other since pre-school c: 
 She left for Cali in the 3rd grade and came back in the 7th-- and I nearly cried bc i was like
omfg omfgo mfg omfg 

 and then she left in the 8th </333 I cried so hard oh my gosh-- but now she visits Ohio every summer! ^J^


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Hi guys DD I feel like throwing up now
> After raking the 50,000 year old leaves on the back deck, I think I'm scarred for life :^)
> Creepy crawlies! >n< Centipedes, millipedes, pill bugs, worms, yeeeehck!
> I was raking leaves again so I could get the money to buy my girlfriend a gift for her birthday //which is on the 7th ; v ; //
> ...



She likes hetalia? Yaoi. U can buy her her fave ship in a shirt!!

always works


jkif she likes creepypastas try to make a collage of you two and in the middle a huge heart that says "You are my Jane"


----------



## Albuns (Nov 5, 2015)

Hello everyone~


----------



## roseflower (Nov 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hello everyone~



Hi Alby, how are you today?


----------



## Albuns (Nov 5, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi Alby, how are you today?



Tired, mostly. xD How about you, Rose?


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 5, 2015)

Hiya Alby!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hiya rose!!!


----------



## roseflower (Nov 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Tired, mostly. xD How about you, Rose?



I?m fine, I`m playing a bit HHD and browse the forum XD
Hi DaCoSim


----------



## Albuns (Nov 5, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hiya Alby!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hiya rose!!!



Hiya DaCoSim~


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 5, 2015)

roseflower said:


> I?m fine, I`m playing a bit HHD and browse the forum XD
> Hi DaCoSim



Ha! I just finished decorating puddles' house on hhd.


----------



## roseflower (Nov 5, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ha! I just finished decorating puddles' house on hhd.



Ah nice, I`m decorating the school a bit, haha it`s fun<3


----------



## Miharu (Nov 5, 2015)

Hey guys!~ >//v/< Just stopping by to say hi!~ I got sick so I may not be on for most of the day :'D Just been resting hahaha! I hope you guys are having a wonderful day! <3 I'll be checking back on the posts I've missed when I feel better! <3


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 5, 2015)

Hey everyone, how are you all!!


----------



## roseflower (Nov 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hey guys!~ >//v/< Just stopping by to say hi!~ I got sick so I may not be on for most of the day :'D Just been resting hahaha! I hope you guys are having a wonderful day! <3 I'll be checking back on the posts I've missed when I feel better! <3



Hi Miharu<3 Aww I hope you get better soon, is it a cold?


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hey guys!~ >//v/< Just stopping by to say hi!~ I got sick so I may not be on for most of the day :'D Just been resting hahaha! I hope you guys are having a wonderful day! <3 I'll be checking back on the posts I've missed when I feel better! <3


Mihaaruu! Omg nooo :_: so it was more than just a sore throat!
Aw, rest up and get well soon!!


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 5, 2015)

My log-in glitch is fixed  YAY


----------



## Miharu (Nov 5, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi Miharu<3 Aww I hope you get better soon, is it a cold?


Thank you so much!! <333 And yeah it is ; v ; I've just been resting all day hahah! My boyfriend also got sick, so now it's like uh oh hahaha I think he's a lot worse than me though :'D I'm not coughing as badly as he is jfdklsjf 



gravyplz said:


> Mihaaruu! Omg nooo :_: so it was more than just a sore throat!
> Aw, rest up and get well soon!!


Yeah ; __ ;
D'aww thank you so much!! <3



ems said:


> My log-in glitch is fixed  YAY


WOOO!~ Welcome back! Glad it got fixed! <3


----------



## himeki (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi everyone! Finished lining an colouring this adopt I bought!


----------



## roseflower (Nov 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Thank you so much!! <333 And yeah it is ; v ; I've just been resting all day hahah! My boyfriend also got sick, so now it's like uh oh hahaha I think he's a lot worse than me though :'D I'm not coughing as badly as he is jfdklsjf
> 
> 
> Yeah ; __ ;
> ...



Get well soon you both! *hugs*

- - - Post Merge - - -



ems said:


> My log-in glitch is fixed  YAY



Hi, yesss the forum is back to normal yay

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Hi everyone! Finished lining an colouring this adopt I bought!



It?s adorable, has your adopt a name?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

Hiiiii!!!! I'm back from the library with some mangas! <33
 I got Assassination Classroom, and Sailor Moon //short stories part 1! XDD I'm eating some kit-kats and drinking Code Red mountain dew! What's everyone up to?! :33


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 5, 2015)

Awe, feel better Jaz!!! (And Mr. miharu!) tbt flu strikes again!!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

and wooo! I'm finished with all of my schoolwork for the next few days! <33


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 5, 2015)

Hello everyone! got logged out of TBT the other day and couldn't log back in haha ^^' (it was glitched). in the meantime i've been taking buzzfeed quizzes such as what type of potato i am (it came up as tater tot.. no idea what that is) and filling out a UCAS application for university ... oh joy haha ^^' //sweats nervously 

anyways. how are you all?


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> and wooo! I'm finished with all of my schoolwork for the next few days! <33



Yay!!!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 5, 2015)

YAYYYY IM DONE WITH SCHOOL

ugh why is it so sold now i need to go buy some warm clothes (~.~)


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 5, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> Hello everyone! got logged out of TBT the other day and couldn't log back in haha ^^' (it was glitched). in the meantime i've been taking buzzfeed quizzes such as what type of potato i am (it came up as tater tot.. no idea what that is) and filling out a UCAS application for university ... oh joy haha ^^' //sweats nervously
> 
> anyways. how are you all?




Yummmmm now I want Tator tots!!! With cheese. From
Sonic.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Hiiiii!!!! I'm back from the library with some mangas! <33
> I got Assassination Classroom, and Sailor Moon //short stories part 1! XDD I'm eating some kit-kats and drinking Code Red mountain dew! What's everyone up to?! :33



oh wow i thought that said assassins creed classroom. I got really confused lol

also congrats to the people done with school/school work 

@DaCoSim are those tater tots? o.o I have no idea what they are haha (i'm british, we don't have tater tots) o:

they look nice 

//goes to google tater tots


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> oh wow i thought that said assassins creed classroom. I got really confused lol
> 
> also congrats to the people done with school/school work
> 
> ...



Tater tots are cute little tot things made from potatoes-- just like french fries, or in your case, chips! ^J^


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 5, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> oh wow i thought that said assassins creed classroom. I got really confused lol
> 
> also congrats to the people done with school/school work
> 
> ...



Tater tots are little bunches of potato pieces and are either baked or fried! They have a crispy outside and a warm middle, they are really good with ketchup! (do you say catsup in Britain??? my Australian family says catsup)


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 5, 2015)

Tator tots are little bits of heaven when you need comfort food lol!!!


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 5, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Tater tots are little bunches of potato pieces and are either baked or fried! They have a crispy outside and a warm middle, they are really good with ketchup! (do you say catsup in Britain??? my Australian family says catsup)



oh wow, that sounds really good o: sounds similar to roast potatoes here (probably not the same thing, i'll include an image of them in a spoiler bc i don't know if other countries have them also ^^' sorry if i sound dumb x.x ). american food sounds really good ;w; unfortunately none of it is sold here, the closest thing would be hershey bars and lucky charms on a very small counter for american foods in supermarkets

no o: i just pronounce ketchup like ketch-up //says it repeatedly but quietly aloud bc if people heard they would b e like 'why are you saying ketchup omg' 



Spoiler: roast potatoes they are nice








google search history for this: 'small image of roast potatoes' hahahaha

edit: that is not a small image google pls





DaCoSim said:


> Tator tots are little bits of heaven when you need comfort food lol!!!



ohh o: they sound good c: comfort food for me is probably fish fingers? first thing that comes to mind, they are nice c:


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Tator tots are little bits of heaven when you need comfort food lol!!!



Nice lineup! You have one blue profile 

Good afternoon/ evening/ morning everyone!


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 5, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Nice lineup! You have one blue profile
> 
> Good afternoon/ evening/ morning everyone!



Ha! Thx so much!!!

Ok back to making my lasagna


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

hii everyone!! i was having difficulty logging in so i had to go on the mobile site to log in hehe! how's everyone doing??


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> YAYYYY IM DONE WITH SCHOOL
> 
> ugh why is it so sold now i need to go buy some warm clothes (~.~)



It's 30-40 degrees outside right now. It's northern Utah though...



DaCoSim said:


> Ha! Thx so much!!!
> 
> Ok back to making my lasagna



LASAGNA? YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM I NEED SOME NOW



Sugarella said:


> hii everyone!! i was having difficulty logging in so i had to go on the mobile site to log in hehe! how's everyone doing??



I'm ok.


----------



## N e s s (Nov 5, 2015)

Oh dear God I'm scared theres a tornado warning in my town o.o


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

I'M BACK FROM DOING THE DISHEEEEEEEEEEES <33


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Oh dear God I'm scared theres a tornado warning in my town o.o



I get no tornadoes or hurricanes 

It's a boring life. We haven't had an earthquake in years 



Bucky Barnes said:


> I'M BACK FROM DOING THE DISHEEEEEEEEEEES <33



Dishes are fun!


----------



## oswaldies (Nov 5, 2015)

Hello again, it's kind of hard not to log on to see the people who were so kind to me @-@


----------



## aericell (Nov 5, 2015)

hiiiii everyone! how are you all?


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> hiiiii everyone! how are you all?



Cold. I just jumped on the tramp for a few minutes XD

(it's only 40, its not that bad)


----------



## duckvely (Nov 5, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Hello again, it's kind of hard not to log on to see the people who were so kind to me @-@


hii



happinessdelight said:


> hiiiii everyone! how are you all?


hiiiii i'm good ^^ how are you?


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Hello again, it's kind of hard not to log on to see the people who were so kind to me @-@



Awww 

People really miss you, you should visit more often


----------



## Albuns (Nov 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hey guys!~ >//v/< Just stopping by to say hi!~ I got sick so I may not be on for most of the day :'D Just been resting hahaha! I hope you guys are having a wonderful day! <3 I'll be checking back on the posts I've missed when I feel better! <3



Nuuu, looks like the Popsicle Flu got to you too! ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



happinessdelight said:


> hiiiii everyone! how are you all?



Hiya, Joanne~


----------



## aericell (Nov 5, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Cold. I just jumped on the tramp for a few minutes XD
> 
> (it's only 40, its not that bad)



omg i would not survive, its been 60 here lately and i hate it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Nuuu, looks like the Popsicle Flu got to you too! ;v;
> 
> Hiya, Joanne~



heyyyyy alby!



duckyluv said:


> hii
> 
> 
> hiiiii i'm good ^^ how are you?



hi ducky <3 i'm good as well


----------



## oswaldies (Nov 5, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Awww
> 
> People really miss you, you should visit more often



I don't really think that many people miss me, I'm not that great of a person @-@


----------



## Albuns (Nov 5, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I don't really think that many people miss me, I'm not that great of a person @-@



Don't worry, neither am I. However, that doesn't meant you don't have things that turn you into a great person. c:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm listening to Perfume's Spring of Life! I love these girls hnnnn >w< Nocchi is my favorite!!


----------



## Albuns (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I'm listening to Perfume's Spring of Life! I love this girls hnnnn >w< Nocchi is my favorite!!



Ooh, I used to listen to Perfume. Sweet Refrain is probably my favorite song from them. :3


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I don't really think that many people miss me, I'm not that great of a person @-@



People loved you! They really missed having you here! They all loved how kind you were, and they didn't admit it until you left!

You are a good person


----------



## oswaldies (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I'm listening to Perfume's Spring of Life! I love these girls hnnnn >w< Nocchi is my favorite!!



I really like Pick Me Up, it's a good song


----------



## aericell (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I'm listening to Perfume's Spring of Life! I love these girls hnnnn >w< Nocchi is my favorite!!



ooh they're jpop right?


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 5, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I really like Pick Me Up, it's a good song



Hiya Hun!!! Nice to see you!!!!!


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I'm listening to Perfume's Spring of Life! I love these girls hnnnn >w< Nocchi is my favorite!!



I'm listenign to a Pentatonix, Weird AL, and Lady Gaga mix


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 5, 2015)

Haii girlfriends and guy friends, how's it shakin'?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh, I used to listen to Perfume. Sweet Refrain is probably my favorite song from them. :3



alby kun im on that time of the month gimme snuggles </333

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Haii girlfriends and guy friends, how's it shakin'?



My blood loss is what's shakin ; v ;


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

I have to go soon ;;


Anyone want to play animal crossing?


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 5, 2015)

hey everyone, sorry i've been inactive, ive been studying for the big end of year exams ;_;
i probably wont be as active for the next 2 weeks while studying, but i will try to stop in and say hi ^.^


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> hey everyone, sorry i've been inactive, ive been studying for the big end of year exams ;_;
> i probably wont be as active for the next 2 weeks while studying, but i will try to stop in and say hi ^.^



Good luck!


----------



## aericell (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> alby kun im on that time of the month gimme snuggles </333
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



omg i feel you LOL


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

hi gravy! while you do that, i'll probably be busy bleeding my guts out ;________;


----------



## aericell (Nov 5, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> hey everyone, sorry i've been inactive, ive been studying for the big end of year exams ;_;
> i probably wont be as active for the next 2 weeks while studying, but i will try to stop in and say hi ^.^



good luck on your exams!!


----------



## oswaldies (Nov 5, 2015)

My parents are telling me I have to go to school tomorrow even though I'm sick @-@
I really don't feel like I can T~T


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> My parents are telling me I have to go to school tomorrow even though I'm sick @-@
> I really don't feel like I can T~T



Just try! If you are feeling bad, you can have them pick you up!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> hi gravy! while you do that, i'll probably be busy bleeding my guts out ;________;



hey bucky !
omg that doesn't sound nice :_: whats wrong??

- - - Post Merge - - -



happinessdelight said:


> good luck on your exams!!


hey happiness!! and thanks haha, im gonna need all the luck i can get


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> hi gravy! while you do that, i'll probably be busy bleeding my guts out ;________;



Sorry I'm lost. are you a female or a male?


----------



## Albuns (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> alby kun im on that time of the month gimme snuggles </333
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



*snuggles* Wait, what's "that time"? o:


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 5, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> My parents are telling me I have to go to school tomorrow even though I'm sick @-@
> I really don't feel like I can T~T



omg thats no good! i hate seeing that happpen to my friends, coming to school with horrible colds!
maybe go see the school nurse at school, at get her to tell your parents your sick


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> *snuggles* Wait, what's "that time"? o:



I think it's a lady thing. _That_ thing.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 5, 2015)

Good evening!  I missed a lot on here not gonna even read the previous posts, there's too many

Did anyone on here experience the weird glitch where you couldn't log in? That's why I've been inactive the past few days.

Anyways.... how is everyone?


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good evening!  I missed a lot on here not gonna even read the previous posts, there's too many
> 
> Did anyone on here experience the weird glitch where you couldn't log in? That's why I've been inactive the past few days.
> 
> Anyways.... how is everyone?



no, but then again I'm always logged in.


----------



## BunnyFox (Nov 5, 2015)

Evening guys


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Evening guys



Evening. It's dark


----------



## Albuns (Nov 5, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I think it's a lady thing. _That_ thing.



Wait, do you mean the "Red Angry-Angry Suicide Nuke Blood Cannon Ultra"?
As in _down there_?


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Wait, do you mean the "Red Angry-Angry Suicide Nuke Blood Cannon Ultra"?
> As in _down there_?



Yes.


----------



## aericell (Nov 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Wait, do you mean the "Red Angry-Angry Suicide Nuke Blood Cannon Ultra"?
> As in _down there_?



never heard that name for it xD


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good evening!  I missed a lot on here not gonna even read the previous posts, there's too many
> 
> Did anyone on here experience the weird glitch where you couldn't log in? That's why I've been inactive the past few days.
> 
> Anyways.... how is everyone?



i did i felt like dying. i can't live without tbt, it's my life. im good, im just procrastinating on homework like always!!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 5, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good evening!  I missed a lot on here not gonna even read the previous posts, there's too many
> 
> Did anyone on here experience the weird glitch where you couldn't log in? That's why I've been inactive the past few days.
> 
> Anyways.... how is everyone?



that glitch never happend to me, but i heard alot of people got it ;_; (wishes there was a restock during that time > : ^ )  jks)
im doing good thanks!! just studying for exams, 
what about you?


----------



## Albuns (Nov 5, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Yes.



Chocolate. I heard chocolate helps a bit.


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Wait, do you mean the "Red Angry-Angry Suicide Nuke Blood Cannon Ultra"?
> As in _down there_?



OH


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> never heard that name for it xD



Code name "Red Angry-Angry Suicide Nuke Blood Cannon Ultra"


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> *snuggles* Wait, what's "that time"? o:



IM BLEEDING FROM THE SOUTHERN REGIONS
 IM MAKING OUR PINK YELLOW AND BLUE POPSICLE
RED, MAROON, AND CHERRY RED WITH MY BLOOD
 MIHARU KUN SAVE ME </333333333333333


----------



## Albuns (Nov 5, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> OH



Yes, the one that makes you go "BOOM" when you fire.


----------



## oswaldies (Nov 5, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> omg thats no good! i hate seeing that happpen to my friends, coming to school with horrible colds!
> maybe go see the school nurse at school, at get her to tell your parents your sick



I think the reason my parents really want me to go is because I get sick frequently so they kinda just want me to actually get an education @-@
But I really feel like I can't go T~T


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 5, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> no, but then again I'm always logged in.



XD those who were logged in weren't affected



Sugarella said:


> i did i felt like dying. i can't live without tbt, it's my life. im good, im just procrastinating on homework like always!!



that sounds like me...



gravyplz said:


> that glitch never happend to me, but i heard alot of people got it ;_; (wishes there was a restock during that time > : ^ )  jks)
> im doing good thanks!! just studying for exams,
> what about you?



they should've waited 8 days and stocked sp00py collectibles for those who're unaffected

that's good! c:
and laundry.  then I'll probably get a shower and fall asleep.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> never heard that name for it xD



I just call it Mother Nature's Failed Murder Attempt ; v ; 
 she did worse thAN TRY TO KILL ME HNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

Tom Nook just killed me.


"Your loan will come to a total of 498,000 bells. This is perfectly acceptable, yes?


NO IT IS NOT


----------



## Albuns (Nov 5, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Code name "Red Angry-Angry Suicide Nuke Blood Cannon Ultra"



It's the female version of the "Neo Armstrong Cyclone Jet Armstrong Cannon."


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> OH



graaaaaaaaaaavy ; v ;


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I just call it Mother Nature's Failed Murder Attempt ; v ;
> she did worse thAN TRY TO KILL ME HNNNNNNNNN



We need a codename that spells all the letters of it.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Tom Nook just killed me.
> 
> 
> "Your loan will come to a total of 498,000 bells. This is perfectly acceptable, yes?
> ...



THAT AMOUNT IS OVER 9,000 AND IT ISN'T ACCEPTABLE FOR ANYONE AT ANY TIME


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> It's the female version of the "Neo Armstrong Cyclone Jet Armstrong Cannon."


I see


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 5, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I think the reason my parents really want me to go is because I get sick frequently so they kinda just want me to actually get an education @-@
> But I really feel like I can't go T~T



although i do agree with education, if your too sick to go, i don't see why they should force you too.
A friend of mine was sick alot, and they ended up doing homeschool, and that worked for them, have you ever considered homschool?


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> THAT AMOUNT IS OVER 9,000 AND IT ISN'T ACCEPTABLE FOR ANYONE AT ANY TIME



It's over my bell limit, thats what


----------



## aericell (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I just call it Mother Nature's Failed Murder Attempt ; v ;
> she did worse thAN TRY TO KILL ME HNNNNNNNNN



they're not that bad for me  do you get cramps?


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> graaaaaaaaaaavy ; v ;



:

- - - Post Merge - - -

*quietly ejects from conversation*


----------



## Albuns (Nov 5, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> We need a codename that spells all the letters of it.



Painful Eradication Red Ionic of Organ Destruction.


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> they're not that bad for me  do you get cramps?



I haven't had mine yet, but it will come in early 2016 maybe December


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> We need a codename that spells all the letters of it.



Permanent Extreme Rage In Our Down-Lows LMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAO

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunny Bento said:


> I haven't had mine yet, but it will come in early 2016 maybe December



WHOAAAAAAAA WAIT UNTIL YOU START HONEY
 I NEVER THOUGHT I WAS GONNA START MINE LMFAO


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Painful Eradication Red Ionic of Organ Destruction.



Omg I laughed so hard at this XD

It's so true though


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> :
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *quietly ejects from conversation*



WOW OKAY YEAH THAT'S WHAT EVERY MAN DOES WHENEVER A WOMAN IS GOING THROUGH PERMANENT-EXTREME-RAGE-IN-OUR DOWN-LOWS BRUH NICE


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 5, 2015)

*backs away slowly*

Team Popsicle is turning chaotic...


----------



## Hatori (Nov 5, 2015)

whoa whoa whoa HEYYY everyone LOL! 

Are you all right, Bucky?


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 5, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Tom Nook just killed me.
> 
> 
> "Your loan will come to a total of 498,000 bells. This is perfectly acceptable, yes?
> ...



one simple answer

/beetles/


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> WOW OKAY YEAH THAT'S WHAT EVERY MAN DOES WHENEVER A WOMAN IS GOING THROUGH PERMANENT-EXTREME-RAGE-IN-OUR DOWN-LOWS BRUH NICE



Don't stereotype males


----------



## oswaldies (Nov 5, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> although i do agree with education, if your too sick to go, i don't see why they should force you too.
> A friend of mine was sick alot, and they ended up doing homeschool, and that worked for them, have you ever considered homschool?



Yes, I have but I'm not sure how well it would go, my brother is home schooled right now though but that's for a more personal reason.


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

This is awesome XD

I am completely fine


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> WOW OKAY YEAH THAT'S WHAT EVERY MAN DOES WHENEVER A WOMAN IS GOING THROUGH PERMANENT-EXTREME-RAGE-IN-OUR DOWN-LOWS BRUH NICE



/tripple back flips out of forum/


----------



## Hatori (Nov 5, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> It's Bucky's Painful Eradication Red Ionic of Organ Destruction.



Yes, I hate those days. :[ Try drinking some warm tea, Bucky! Or take a warm shower/bath! I always drink tea with honey to soothe the pain


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 5, 2015)

(and i was meaning the names everyone was coming up with  , i hope you feel better soon bucky :_:)


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> one simple answer
> 
> /beetles/



I only unlocked the island today XD.


Rip time


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 5, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> /tripple back flips out of forum/



OI! GRAVY! You started something, face it! D:<


----------



## oswaldies (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> WOW OKAY YEAH THAT'S WHAT EVERY MAN DOES WHENEVER A WOMAN IS GOING THROUGH PERMANENT-EXTREME-RAGE-IN-OUR DOWN-LOWS BRUH NICE



You know you can say the word period? I'm pretty sure we know what it all is you don't have to sugarcode it...


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I haven't had mine yet, but it will come in early 2016 maybe December



I thought you did? O:

Basically I got mine two weeks ago Dx
I had HORRIBLE back pain like jfc I wasn't able to get up for thirty minutes


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 5, 2015)

hi again everyone c:

and are you ok bucky? o.o' they used to be super bad for me ;w; i feel ur pain gurl //pats shoulder

if you get cramps i heard some sort of.. tea works.. >.> *completely forgot its name* OTL

usually i just get real bad back pain OTL


----------



## Albuns (Nov 5, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> (and i was meaning the names everyone was coming up with  , i hope you feel better soon bucky :_:)



I'm sorry, it's just too fun. ;v;


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 5, 2015)

Sparro said:


> OI! GRAVY! You started something, face it! D:<



wait did i offend bucky ;__; , i was meaning all the names everyone was coming up with D :


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

actually i never got cramps TBH
The only bad thing that happened to me was back pain :'c


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 5, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> wait did i offend bucky ;__; , i was meaning all the names everyone was coming up with D :



No no I'm just kidding
*sweats nervously*


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

Hatori said:


> whoa whoa whoa HEYYY everyone LOL!
> 
> Are you all right, Bucky?



besides bleeding from my southern regions, i'm pretty alright


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 5, 2015)

sugarella, i feel ur pain 

before today the back pain for mine has been so bad like OTL also helps when i get muscle spasms in my side haha


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> actually i never got cramps TBH
> The only bad thing that happened to me was back pain :'c



ARE YOU SUFFERING FROM BACK PAIN 
 /SHAQUILLE O'NEAL INTENSIFIES


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> sugarella, i feel ur pain
> 
> before today the back pain for mine has been so bad like OTL also helps when i get muscle spasms in my side haha



wait hold on what do muscle spasms feel like?? i don't believe i had them during that time

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bucky Barnes said:


> ARE YOU SUFFERING FROM BACK PAIN
> /SHAQUILLE O'NEAL INTENSIFIES



not right now but two weeks ago it was horrible


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 5, 2015)

just posted 'route' on the last letter game thread and am now thinking about the different ways to pronounce route haha


----------



## Hatori (Nov 5, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> hi again everyone c:
> 
> and are you ok bucky? o.o' they used to be super bad for me ;w; i feel ur pain gurl //pats shoulder
> 
> ...



Yep, the tea I use is: 



Spoiler:  












I just add some honey and drink it since the warmth helps soothe the pain. ^^


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> You know you can say the word period? I'm pretty sure we know what it all is you don't have to sugarcode it...



i hate using that word though c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hatori said:


> Yep, the tea I use is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMFG LEGIT PMS TEA X'DDDD nice haha! i should try it! :33


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> i hate using that word though c:



yes that word is very evil!!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> wait did i offend bucky ;__; , i was meaning all the names everyone was coming up with D :



you disgust me =3=  
 jk ilu bby <333


----------



## oswaldies (Nov 5, 2015)

Although it sounds painful I'd much rather be female and have a period then be in a male body @-@


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> yes that word is very evil!!!



IT MAKES ME WANNA CRY OMFG


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 5, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> just posted 'route' on the last letter game thread and am now thinking about the different ways to pronounce route haha



by this i mean the american and english way, being rowt (i think? pls correct me if i'm wrong srry im not american) and rou-te


----------



## Hatori (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> OMFG LEGIT PMS TEA X'DDDD nice haha! i should try it! :33



Hah, yeah! But it's worth a shot ^^ Warm baths are good, too. Or using a warm, damp cloth or water bottle to put on/against your stomach when you're having pains


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> you disgust me =3=
> jk ilu bby <333



omg i thoguht i upset you :__: i hope u feel better soon!! <3
(from these conversations they sound realy painfull ::_::)


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> omg i thoguht i upset you :__: i hope u feel better soon!! <3
> (from these conversations they sound realy painfull ::_::)



you did upset me ; v ;


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 5, 2015)

As tensions slowly drop and TP returns to its normal state, Ajay still has one question.
"WHAT THE WHAT JUST HAPPENED?!"
Find out the answer on the next episode of TBT: The Drama!


----------



## aericell (Nov 5, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Although it sounds painful I'd much rather be female and have a period then be in a male body @-@



it really depends on the person, its not painful for everyone (ie me)


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 5, 2015)

Sparro said:


> As tensions slowly drop and TP returns to its normal state, Ajay still has one question.
> "WHAT THE WHAT JUST HAPPENED?!"
> Find out the answer on the next episode of TBT: The Drama!



ikr?

//puts next episode on reminder on the tv (joking)

in other news why on earth is there a perfectly shaped hole in my top (it's small but a perfect circle. what ????)


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm not even gonna bother going back the pages.

Hiii everyone c: what is everyone up to this fine evening xD


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

Sparro said:


> As tensions slowly drop and TP returns to its normal state, Ajay still has one question.
> "WHAT THE WHAT JUST HAPPENED?!"
> Find out the answer on the next episode of TBT: The Drama!



I wish that was a real show


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I'm not even gonna bother going back the pages.
> 
> Hiii everyone c: what is everyone up to this fine evening xD



IM UP TO BLEEDING


----------



## Hatori (Nov 5, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I'm not even gonna bother going back the pages.
> 
> Hiii everyone c: what is everyone up to this fine evening xD



Hahahaha, that'd probably be a wise choice.

And hey! I'm just finishing up a paper I have due tomorrow. How about you? x)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 5, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I wish that was a real show



Me too... I'd definitely binge watch it on Netflix


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 5, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I'm not even gonna bother going back the pages.
> 
> Hiii everyone c: what is everyone up to this fine evening xD



*everyone is up to death *

joking

i'm good, what about you?


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

Sparro said:


> As tensions slowly drop and TP returns to its normal state, Ajay still has one question.
> "WHAT THE WHAT JUST HAPPENED?!"
> Find out the answer on the next episode of TBT: The Drama!



Periods happened.

aka 
Painful 
Eradication 
Red 
Ionic of 
Organ 
Destruction


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> IM UP TO BLEEDING



Yes Bucky, I think the entire world knows by now.

DON'T GET MAD AT ME PLS IM KIDDING


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I'm not even gonna bother going back the pages.
> 
> Hiii everyone c: what is everyone up to this fine evening xD



Yeah I wouldn't


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

Robin Schulz is so good at making songs omg


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> you did upset me ; v ;



aa im so sorry ::__::


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 5, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Periods happened.
> 
> aka
> Painful
> ...



SPOILER ALERTS PLS
IM WAITING FOR THE NEXT EPISODE


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Yes Bucky, I think the entire world knows by now.
> 
> DON'T GET MAD AT ME PLS IM KIDDING



She will get mad! Have you ever heard of mood swings?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> SPOILER ALERTS PLS
> IM WAITING FOR THE NEXT EPISODE



Nah


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 5, 2015)

Sparro said:


> SPOILER ALERTS PLS
> IM WAITING FOR THE NEXT EPISODE



IKR TAG UR SPOILERS gOSH


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 5, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> She will get mad! Have you ever heard of mood swings?



Ahhhhhhhj crap
I forgot about those
I have two older sisters I already know


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Yes Bucky, I think the entire world knows by now.
> 
> DON'T GET MAD AT ME PLS IM KIDDING



YOU SON OF A GUN = w =


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

Look Below!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> aa im so sorry ::__::



it's okay hunny! ^J^ come snuggle with me! >w<


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Ahhhhhhhj crap
> I forgot about those
> I have two older sisters I already know





Bucky Barnes said:


> YOU SON OF A GUN = w =



I warned you SParro


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I warned you Sparro



HES ON MY DEATH NOTE LIST NOW c^:


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> HES ON MY DEATH NOTE LIST NOW c^:



OK, good luck killing him


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 5, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Hahahaha, that'd probably be a wise choice.
> 
> And hey! I'm just finishing up a paper I have due tomorrow. How about you? x)



Yeah I guess so c:

Ahh what kind of paper? =D I just woke up in the middle of the night to check on something, gonna go sleep again in a bit lol


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> HES ON MY DEATH NOTE LIST NOW c^:



I would rather not be there, thank you very much ;-;
I cri
IS THAT ENOUGH


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> OK, good luck killing him



THANKS ILL TRY MY BEST


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> HES ON MY DEATH NOTE LIST NOW c^:



rip sparro. was a good person, very sparro'ish


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> rip sparro. was a good person, very sparro'ish



was that a challenge //squints


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I would rather not be there, thank you very much ;-;
> I cri
> IS THAT ENOUGH



It's too late



Bucky Barnes said:


> THANKS ILL TRY MY BEST



OK



Sleepi said:


> rip sparro. was a good person, very sparro'ish



RIP 2014-2015 Killed by Bucky


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 5, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> rip sparro. was a good person, very sparro'ish


I know, right? He was such a nice person; I'll miss him very much ;-;


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> It's too late
> 
> 
> 
> ...



killed by me aka best quick scoper in da world


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> was that a challenge //squints



Don't hurt Sleepi ;-;


----------



## Hatori (Nov 5, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Yeah I guess so c:
> 
> Ahh what kind of paper? =D I just woke up in the middle of the night to check on something, gonna go sleep again in a bit lol



It's a case study I'm doing on Seung-Hui Cho, the one behind the mass shooting of Virginia Tech. It's for my criminology class, and I'm almost done with it. 

Oh, I see! xD Good night then haha


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> was that a challenge //squints


yES IT WAS A CHALLENGE

FITE ME BRUV shots fired

ILL FITE U CMERe


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Don't hurt Sleepi ;-;



doNT TELL ME WHAT TO DO MOM


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> killed by me aka best quick scoper in da world



Sorry, you missed the shot


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> killed by me aka best quick scoper in da world


Females are strong! Go get him!


Sparro said:


> Don't hurt Sleepi ;-;



We don't know what comes after that

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Sorry, you missed the shot



I don't think shes ready


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> yES IT WAS A CHALLENGE
> 
> FITE ME BRUV shots fired



HOMIE YOU WANNA GO?!!?!? YOU WANNA GO BRUH? LET'S GO


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> HOMIE YOU WANNA GO?!!?!? YOU WANNA GO BRUH? LET'S GO



Am I your new helper


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> HOMIE YOU WANNA GO?!!?!? YOU WANNA GO BRUH? LET'S GO



LETS GO BRUV CMON
IM UP FOR A FITE
FITE ME LAD N AFTERWARD IM GOIN FOR A CHEEKY NANDOS AYYYYy
//puts on battle face and goes into battle stANCE u canT HANDLE THIS
*ಠ_ಠ*

//takes out my primary weapon, pics of bucky barnes hurting and pietros death from aou


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

yes bento-chan! you are! (^:


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

so can we change the topic???


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 5, 2015)

if bucky wont responded to my request to FITE i have technically won because they forfeited


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

wanna go m8
 lets fite homie


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> wanna go m8
> lets fite homie



bro bro lets calm it down
i gotta go bro gotta recharge the bants levels bc sleep

anyway
Bye all


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 5, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> bro bro lets calm it down
> i gotta go bro gotta recharge the bants levels bc sleep
> 
> anyway
> Bye all



Sleep tight, sleepy Sleepi!


----------



## Albuns (Nov 5, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> bro bro lets calm it down
> i gotta go bro gotta recharge the bants levels bc sleep
> 
> anyway
> Bye all



Ninu, have a nice night~


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> bro bro lets calm it down
> i gotta go bro gotta recharge the bants levels bc sleep
> 
> anyway
> Bye all


good night


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 5, 2015)

Hatori said:


> It's a case study I'm doing on Seung-Hui Cho, the one behind the mass shooting of Virginia Tech. It's for my criminology class, and I'm almost done with it.
> 
> Oh, I see! xD Good night then haha



Wow dude, sounds intriguing o: how's it going so far?

Haha yeah thanks xD good night!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm drinking tea whilst reading Assassination Classroom! c: 
 What're we all doing this fine evening? It's evening for me so heh ^J^


----------



## Albuns (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I'm drinking tea whilst reading Assassination Classroom! c:
> What're we all doing this fine evening? It's evening for me so heh ^J^



Just listening to Naruto OSTs, I'm relatively bored right now. xD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Just listening to Naruto OSTs, I'm relatively bored right now. xD



I'm also updating my Amazon wishlist... O_O


----------



## Taj (Nov 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Just listening to Naruto OSTs, I'm relatively bored right now. xD



yeee classic stuff in that.

Man, I wanna watch some Naruto right now


----------



## Albuns (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I'm also updating my Amazon wishlist... O_O



Oh? Whatcha plan on buying? o:


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm not doing anything, just RPing


----------



## Albuns (Nov 5, 2015)

neester14 said:


> yeee classic stuff in that.
> 
> Man, I wanna watch some Naruto right now



I remember watcjing the original on Cartoon Network. That, Zach Bell, Bobobo Bobobo, and One Piece were what got me into anime. xD


----------



## Taj (Nov 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I remember watcjing the original on Cartoon Network. That, Zach Bell, Bobobo Bobobo, and One Piece were what got me into anime. xD



Ah, One Piece. That, Naruto, AOT, and Clannad really got me hooked


----------



## aericell (Nov 5, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I'm not doing anything, just RPing



ahh i've been wanting to rp ;;


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

I feel so awkward because I don't watch anime xD

WOAH I REALIZED I REACHED 6k POSTS OMG


----------



## Hatori (Nov 5, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Wow dude, sounds intriguing o: how's it going so far?
> 
> Haha yeah thanks xD good night!



It really is intriguing! I'm actually just finishing up my last paragraph so after I'm done, I'll be turning it in. x) and then I'll worry about more reports next week, haha;;


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 5, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I feel so awkward because I don't watch anime xD
> 
> WOAH I REALIZED I REACHED 6k POSTS OMG



Don't be!  I've only seen like two things that I _assume_ are anime, so you're not the only one

And congrats! ;D


----------



## Taj (Nov 5, 2015)

*Geek voice* anime is my life


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Oh? Whatcha plan on buying? o:



A lot of Dangan Ronpa junk and 3DS video games XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I missed watching Dangan Ronpa omfgg </333 Kyouko Kirigiri slays! She's my baby aaaaaah


----------



## Albuns (Nov 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> A lot of Dangan Ronpa junk and 3DS video games XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I missed watching Dangan Ronpa omfgg </333 Kyouko Kirigiri slays! She's my baby aaaaaah



I've watched it a while ago. The ending had my mouth gaping though, didn't expect for her to still be alive. xD


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 5, 2015)

Ahhhh I missed the pms stuff. Sorry luv. U can come snuggle with me!!!! I have endometriosis so mine are super bad. I feel your pain. Midol and chocolate!!!!


----------



## N e s s (Nov 5, 2015)

Fullmetal alchemist= best anime ever


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 5, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Fullmetal alchemist= best anime ever



YESSSSSSSSSSS
omg it is the best anime ever
i have never seen an anime better than fma or fmab


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Fullmetal alchemist= best anime ever



never heard of it


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 5, 2015)

is anyone watching one punch man? if not then i suggest you do ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> never heard of it



watch it, honestly it is the best anime, full metal alchemist brotherhood is rated #1 on the main anime database


----------



## N e s s (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm on season 3 of brotherhood atm, I can't find time to watch it very often ; v ;


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 5, 2015)

Hatori said:


> It really is intriguing! I'm actually just finishing up my last paragraph so after I'm done, I'll be turning it in. x) and then I'll worry about more reports next week, haha;;



Haha good luck with it, lemme know how it goes c: If you need help with anything bio related, feel free to hit me up lol.


----------



## Mink (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi guys, what's up! Just got home after a tiring shopping for groceries and stuff for a relative's bday xD


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

Just finished playing MK8

I kicked everyones butts. I was either 1st or 2nd tha whole time, mainly 1st


----------



## Mink (Nov 5, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Just finished playing MK8
> 
> I kicked everyones butts. I was either 1st or 2nd tha whole time, mainly 1st



Niiiice, what character/characters did you play as? c:


----------



## Miharu (Nov 5, 2015)

//slowly crawls in 
HAHAHA HI GUYS!~ <3 How are you guys all doing? XD I just finished reading through all the posts I've missed... and oh boy BUCKY AHAHAHA XD ​




Blackjack said:


> I've made a new banner for TP


AHHH THANK YOUUU!!! <333 I'll be adding it to our GFX section shortly!  



TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> I just got my second popsicle!


CONGRATS!!!!  I'll move you up a rank shortly!~ c:



DaCoSim said:


> Awe. Look at my new art piece!!! So cute!!!


D'AWWWW SO CUTEEE!!! <333



MayorEvvie said:


> Hi everyone! Finished lining an colouring this adopt I bought!


OH NICEEE!! It looks lovely! <3



roseflower said:


> Get well soon you both! *hugs*


Thank you!! ;//v//; <3 -hugs-



DaCoSim said:


> Awe, feel better Jaz!!! (And Mr. miharu!) tbt flu strikes again!!!


Thank you so much! <333 



Alby-Kun said:


> Nuuu, looks like the Popsicle Flu got to you too! ;v;


Yeah! ; __ ; //man down, MAN DOWN!!! ;__; LOL



Alby-Kun said:


> I remember watcjing the original on Cartoon Network. That, Zach Bell, Bobobo Bobobo, and One Piece were what got me into anime. xD


OMG YESSSS AHAHA I REMEMBER ALL OF THOSE!!! I remember watching Inuyasha, Code Lyoko (I think that's what it was called), Mar, and so many others omg ; v ;



gravyplz said:


> is anyone watching one punch man? if not then i suggest you do ^.^


I HAVEN'TTT But I heard it's really good!! I'll definitely start reading the manga for it when I have time! XD



Mink said:


> Hi guys, what's up! Just got home after a tiring shopping for groceries and stuff for a relative's bday xD


MINK!!!! <333 Welcome back home!!! And ohhh I hope you have a wonderful time at your relative's bday party! ;D

I just finished reading all the posts I've missed and finished 2 GFX requests! XD //slowly posts them below in the spoiler hahaha



Spoiler:


----------



## Mink (Nov 5, 2015)

Hey Miharu! I almost knocked the cake over, but I caught it at the last second, idk why I thought it was a good idea to hold it with one hand but the writing was smeared xD overall, it was great~ also in that first gfx I thought it said "popsicle" instead of "possible" for a minute and I was confused! I was like, why would you turn back time if you had a popsicle what o-o but they look really good


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

Mink said:


> Niiiice, what character/characters did you play as? c:



I played as Dry Bowser the whole time, there was someone that played him and sucked XD

I think I beat people older than me.

Then my brother threw a fit and it magically errored



Miharu said:


> Spoiler:



There was no spoiler XD


----------



## Miharu (Nov 6, 2015)

Mink said:


> Hey Miharu! I almost knocked the cake over, but I caught it at the last second, idk why I thought it was a good idea to hold it with one hand but the writing was smeared xD overall, it was great~ also in that first gfx I thought it said "popsicle" instead of "possible" for a minute and I was confused! I was like, why would you turn back time if you had a popsicle what o-o but they look really good


Omg!! Thank god!! Hahaha XD So glad you caught it!! That was close hahah XD And that's great to hear!!

LOOL OMG XD And thank you!! > v< 



Bunny Bento said:


> There was no spoiler XD


SHHHH YOU SAW NOTHING LOL


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 6, 2015)

Hey guys, currently singing to one of my fav songs
I'm on my laptop now, as my iPod charger stopped working. I won't be able to reply or talk as often because it's a family laptop.

What's everyone up too?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Omg!! Thank god!! Hahaha XD So glad you caught it!! That was close hahah XD And that's great to hear!!
> 
> LOOL OMG XD And thank you!! > v<
> 
> ...



I saw it


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 6, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> I'm on season 3 of brotherhood atm, I can't find time to watch it very often ; v ;



omg the ending ;_;, its ALOT  better than the original full metal alchemists

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> //slowly crawls in
> HAHAHA HI GUYS!~ <3 How are you guys all doing? XD I just finished reading through all the posts I've missed... and oh boy BUCKY AHAHAHA XD ​
> 
> 
> ...


MIHARU HEEY!!! i hope your feeling better :__: !!!
im doing great thanks ^.^ just taking a break from study and playing some games with friends 
and yea its totaly worth reading/watching!!

omg those gfx look amazing!!! aa i wish i could make something like that!!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 6, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Hey guys, currently singing to one of my fav songs
> I'm on my laptop now, as my iPod charger stopped working. I won't be able to reply or talk as often because it's a family laptop.
> 
> What's everyone up too?
> ...


YOU SAW NOTHING AHAHAH XD

Ohhh which song are you singing?  And got it! Thanks for letting us know! <:

I'm currently working on some GFX!~ XD Finishing up some requests I have on another site hahaha XD They are so patient omg :') 



gravyplz said:


> MIHARU HEEY!!! i hope your feeling better :__: !!!
> im doing great thanks ^.^ just taking a break from study and playing some games with friends
> and yea its totaly worth reading/watching!!
> 
> omg those gfx look amazing!!! aa i wish i could make something like that!!


AYEEEE!! I am feeling a lot better!!! Thank you!! <333 Resting all day helped ahaha! XD
That's great to hear!! And ohhh what sort of games are you guys playing? XD
AHHH I'll definitely read it then!! I've been looking for some mangas too read since I've finished so many already hahaha XD

Ahhhh thank you!!! ;//v/; AND PSHH LOOK AT YOUR SIG, YOU MADE AN AMAZING SIG LIKE HOLY JSKLFDJS


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YOU SAW NOTHING AHAHAH XD
> 
> Ohhh which song are you singing?  And got it! Thanks for letting us know! <:
> 
> ...



AA THATS GREAT!!!! rest does help alot! im glad you feel better!
and just a game called league of legends, but we take it alot lighter than most people  
yuss!! i've only watched the anime, but it is so funny and has such cool characters!!!

NOOO IT WAS JUST A LIL THING I DID IN SAI, IT DOESN'T EVEN COMPARE TO THE AMAZING EFFECTS AND FILTERS ON YOURS!!!!!


----------



## Mink (Nov 6, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> AA THATS GREAT!!!! rest does help alot! im glad you feel better!
> and just a game called league of legends, but we take it alot lighter than most people
> yuss!! i've only watched the anime, but it is so funny and has such cool characters!!!
> 
> NOOO IT WAS JUST A LIL THING I DID IN SAI, IT DOESN'T EVEN COMPARE TO THE AMAZING EFFECTS AND FILTERS ON YOURS!!!!!



I WATCHED ONE PUNCH MAN AND I PLAY LEAGUE omg you should totally add me and we should play on the weekend/tomorrow! (just responding now cause im just surrounded by homework) that anime is the only anime to make me laugh straight for 10 mins lol xD

unless you play on a different server that is... lol t-t


----------



## Llust (Nov 6, 2015)

hii, hows everyone doing? ouo
just finished up the last of my tests for this month, whoo ! fREEDOM. with this month and last months tests combined, i took at least twenty e.o how did i even survive..and i was told that ill be taking more tests next month so i need to start binge watching anime as soon as i can


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 6, 2015)

Mink said:


> I WATCHED ONE PUNCH MAN AND I PLAY LEAGUE omg you should totally add me and we should play on the weekend/tomorrow! (just responding now cause im just surrounded by homework) that anime is the only anime to make me laugh straight for 10 mins lol xD
> 
> unless you play on a different server that is... lol t-t



OMG AAAA YESS ITS SO FUNNY!!
AND AAA LEAGUE ! i play on oce, but i could always make an ac on another server!
Omg yes it is so funny and the fight scenes have such cool animation, especualy genos
But yea id love to play!

- - - Post Merge - - -



mimihime said:


> hii, hows everyone doing? ouo
> just finished up the last of my tests for this month, whoo ! fREEDOM. with this month and last months tests combined, i took at least twenty e.o how did i even survive..and i was told that ill be taking more tests next month so i need to start binge watching anime as soon as i can



Hey mimihime! Im doin good, im just about to do chores actually , omg im just about to start a big exam and im tudying hard ^.^
Im gonna binge anime so hard after these exams!


----------



## Mink (Nov 6, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> OMG AAAA YESS ITS SO FUNNY!!
> AND AAA LEAGUE ! i play on oce, but i could always make an ac on another server!
> Omg yes it is so funny and the fight scenes have such cool animation, especualy genos
> But yea id love to play!



Cool! I play on NA and I believe I have a low level account so we can play together on the same level too ^-^ omg the main chari s so op...that scene where he hits the "sonic" ninja's crotch made me die LOOOL that and shokugeki were basically the ones that I was interested in this year (I read more manga than I watch anime!) what's your rank on oce? c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



mimihime said:


> hii, hows everyone doing? ouo
> just finished up the last of my tests for this month, whoo ! fREEDOM. with this month and last months tests combined, i took at least twenty e.o how did i even survive..and i was told that ill be taking more tests next month so i need to start binge watching anime as soon as i can



Omg yaaaay! oh my god that's a lot of tests my brain would've been fried, cause I couldn't think after I took the PSAT! ahhh enjoy your freedom while it lasts!


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 6, 2015)

mimihime said:


> hii, hows everyone doing? ouo
> just finished up the last of my tests for this month, whoo ! fREEDOM. with this month and last months tests combined, i took at least twenty e.o how did i even survive..and i was told that ill be taking more tests next month so i need to start binge watching anime as soon as i can



HIII! Oh my that's awesome, how did you do =D tests really suck though, I have three huge exams coming up over the course of the next 4 months :/ I'm really anxious about them D:

What anime do you plan on watching c:


----------



## Mink (Nov 6, 2015)

it's my last day of cross country tomorrow...so I just binge ate chips, french fries, and fried food ahHHHHHH NO REGRETS


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 6, 2015)

Wow you guys play league? c: I haven't played in a long while, though I suck at it so bad lmao.


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 6, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Wow you guys play league? c: I haven't played in a long while, though I suck at it so bad lmao.


Lol im bad too dw,
Omg we should have some tp custom games!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mink said:


> Cool! I play on NA and I believe I have a low level account so we can play together on the same level too ^-^ omg the main chari s so op...that scene where he hits the "sonic" ninja's crotch made me die LOOOL that and shokugeki were basically the ones that I was interested in this year (I read more manga than I watch anime!) what's your rank on oce? c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



Omg awesome, wait do you mean you have an ac on NA or OCE? 
And YES LOOL THE CROTCH SCENE I DIED and omg in the latest episode, the fight between genos and s-(omg i forgot the main guys name) is amazing!!

Im unranked , as i said i take it lightly, plus i never had the time
But im level 30 with like 500 wins on oce


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 6, 2015)

Gooooood morning guys! Actually, it's kind of really early to be up, judging the fact that it's almost 7:00 AM... I've been playing MapleStory since naekoya mentioned how she's like always playing it and was like
 "I need to get back into MapleStory" so that's what I've been doing lately, besiDES BLEEDING AND DRINKING TEA


----------



## BunnyFox (Nov 6, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Gooooood morning guys! Actually, it's kind of really early to be up, judging the fact that it's almost 7:00 AM... I've been playing MapleStory since naekoya mentioned how she's like always playing it and was like
> "I need to get back into MapleStory" so that's what I've been doing lately, besiDES BLEEDING AND DRINKING TEA



Don't bleed, it is bad for you c:

I used to be a hardcore Maplestory'er, but it got too repetitive for me, and I stopped playing a few years ago.



Morning everyone


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 6, 2015)

@gravyplz: Yeah that'd totally be amazing man o: I'll make you guys a Discord server xD

@Bucky: Morning! XD Don't push yourself too hard hun  What kind of tea do you drink c:

@Blackjack: Morning buddy! How's it going  

I've never actually played Maplestory D: what's it like?? c:


----------



## Hatori (Nov 6, 2015)

Morning everyone! Does anyone here play Elsword? My guild is super quiet and not as active, so it's kinda lonely huhuhu... OTL


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 6, 2015)

Good morning everyone! Sorry I haven't been active much on TP lately.  Did I miss anything new? How is everyone?


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 6, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Morning everyone! Does anyone here play Elsword? My guild is super quiet and not as active, so it's kinda lonely huhuhu... OTL



What is it? xD I'll start playing it for you c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> Good morning everyone! Sorry I haven't been active much on TP lately.  Did I miss anything new? How is everyone?



HI, MORNING! <: Aw that's okay, you were missed ): Life keeping you busy? c: And no not really xD What have you been up to all this time?? 

I'm still sick! D: The weakness is getting to me but I still need to do all my daily chores :/


----------



## Hatori (Nov 6, 2015)

Aerate said:


> What is it? xD I'll start playing it for you c:
> 
> 
> HI, MORNING! <: Aw that's okay, you were missed ): Life keeping you busy? c: And no not really xD What have you been up to all this time??
> ...



It's a 2D-ish sidescroller MMORPG ^^ I've played since it first came out (pheww) but I've taken breaks from it. I'm trying to get back into it after finals roll by (and I have a bit more time to play now, too) x) You don't have to play it for my sake, though! I was just wondering if people played it xD (MS and LoL seem too popular though ;_; but they don't interest me)

Aww, I feel like I'm about to get sick too. >< Hopefully not though. I wish you a speedy recovery, Aerate!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 6, 2015)

Oh-- so when I leave to go read my mangas people are active
 I see how it is ;_______;

How are we all? I just finished Assassination Classroom Vol. 4 and Sailor Moon Stories Vol. 1! XDD My step-dad said I had to do something like reading, writing, or drawing, so it would kind of feel like school still... Since I finished literally all of my work I had for school XD


----------



## Miharu (Nov 6, 2015)

Morning everyone! <3 How are you guys all doing today? c:





gravyplz said:


> AA THATS GREAT!!!! rest does help alot! im glad you feel better!
> and just a game called league of legends, but we take it alot lighter than most people
> yuss!! i've only watched the anime, but it is so funny and has such cool characters!!!
> 
> NOOO IT WAS JUST A LIL THING I DID IN SAI, IT DOESN'T EVEN COMPARE TO THE AMAZING EFFECTS AND FILTERS ON YOURS!!!!!


Thank you ahhh!~ And OHHH naekoya plays that!  I tried playing it once with my friends, but I ended up quitting ahaha I was scared I was going to get too addicted to that game :'D 
Omg I bet!! XD I can't wait to start reading One Punch Man hahaha

PSHHH LIL??? LIL MY BUTT AHAHA IT LOOKS AMAZING



mimihime said:


> hii, hows everyone doing? ouo
> just finished up the last of my tests for this month, whoo ! fREEDOM. with this month and last months tests combined, i took at least twenty e.o how did i even survive..and i was told that ill be taking more tests next month so i need to start binge watching anime as soon as i can


I'm doing great!! Just recovering from my cold ahahha XD How aobut you? c: AND OHHH NICEEE!!! Omg that's too many tests! :'D  And ohh which anime do you plan on watching? XD



Mink said:


> it's my last day of cross country tomorrow...so I just binge ate chips, french fries, and fried food ahHHHHHH NO REGRETS


YESSS NICEEE AHAHAHA WHAT KIND OF CHIPS DID YOU HAVE XD



Bucky Barnes said:


> Gooooood morning guys! Actually, it's kind of really early to be up, judging the fact that it's almost 7:00 AM... I've been playing MapleStory since naekoya mentioned how she's like always playing it and was like
> "I need to get back into MapleStory" so that's what I've been doing lately, besiDES BLEEDING AND DRINKING TEA


MORNINGGGG!~ XD And yeah it's so early :'D I woke up early to go with my boyfriend while he takes his little bros to school ahahaha XD

OHHH NICEEE I love playing as Luminous on there ahaha my favorite class <333



Blackjack said:


> Morning everyone


Morninggg!! XD How are you doing? 



Hatori said:


> Morning everyone! Does anyone here play Elsword? My guild is super quiet and not as active, so it's kinda lonely huhuhu... OTL


MORNINGGG <333 How are you doing? C:
Ahhh no I don't :'D I think my boyfriend use to though ahahha XD



Dawnpiplup said:


> Good morning everyone! Sorry I haven't been active much on TP lately.  Did I miss anything new? How is everyone?


Morning!! And it's no problem at all!! <3 I know we are all busy with life  Hmmm as for anything new, not so much! Normally new things are updated on the "News" section in the spoiler ;D 

I'm doing great! How about yourself? cx



Bucky Barnes said:


> Oh-- so when I leave to go read my mangas people are active
> I see how it is ;_______;
> 
> How are we all? I just finished Assassination Classroom Vol. 4 and Sailor Moon Stories Vol. 1! XDD My step-dad said I had to do something like reading, writing, or drawing, so it would kind of feel like school still... Since I finished literally all of my work I had for school XD


AHAHAHA THE TIMING THOUGH XD

OHHH NICEE I LOVE THAT MANGA AHHHH <333 Assassination Classroom is too funny and so awesome ahahaha XD


----------



## emolga (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi, I'd like to join if it's okay?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 6, 2015)

emolga said:


> Hi, I'd like to join if it's okay?



AHHH of course!!! <333 Welcome to Team Popsicle! Or "TP" for short!  I see you have a popsicle collectible ahh <33 What color would you like your name to be in on the rosters? c:


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 6, 2015)

emolga said:


> Hi, I'd like to join if it's okay?



Omg yeah please join! It's so lovely to have you here c: Miharu will add you to the Freezer's List(unless you have a popsicle?) when she comes on, she's sick lately so she's just trying to recover as soon as possible haha. In the meantime, feel free to chat with us here <3

EDIT: LOL Miharuu you pop in the moment I make my post, hahah you're crazy gurl. XD How are you feeling now??


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 6, 2015)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!! MIHARU-KUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 6, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Omg yeah please join! It's so lovely to have you here c: Miharu will add you to the Freezer's List(unless you have a popsicle?) when she comes on, she's sick lately so she's just trying to recover as soon as possible haha. In the meantime, feel free to chat with us here <3
> 
> EDIT: LOL Miharuu you pop in the moment I make my post, hahah you're crazy gurl. XD How are you feeling now??


AHAHAHA THANK YOU XD 

I'm feeling slightly better! I may take a nap soon though after I eat some soup ahaha! Thanks XD



Bucky Barnes said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!! MIHARU-KUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN!


HIII BUCKKYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY <3333


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 6, 2015)

DUUUUUUUUDE WHY ARE POPSICLES IN SUCH HIGH DEMAND :^( 
 I WANNA BUY ONE FOR MY FRIEND BC I HAVE ENOUGH TO GET ONE BUT HNNNNNNNNN

- - - Post Merge - - -

Fun fact, the person I wanna get a popsicle for is SuperStar2361-- aND I WANT TO BECAAAAAUSE she was the one who gave me the courage to drop in and join to say hello to you guys! I was really upset and nervous about poppin in and being like
 aaaaaaaaaaaaye wassuppppppppppppppp lmaaao
 ^^;; It's the least I could do for her hnnn


----------



## Miharu (Nov 6, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> DUUUUUUUUDE WHY ARE POPSICLES IN SUCH HIGH DEMAND :^(
> I WANNA BUY ONE FOR MY FRIEND BC I HAVE ENOUGH TO GET ONE BUT HNNNNNNNNN
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


AHAHAHAH THEY REALLY ARE XD

D'AWW THAT'S SO SWEET AFJLKJSDLFDS IT'S OKAY SHE'LL HAVE A CHANCE TO WIN ONE!!! Once I recover from my sickness, I'll post new Quests and I'll post about the new giveaway we'll be hosting!!! It's to celebrate TP's 3 month of activity! ;D


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHAHAHA THANK YOU XD
> 
> I'm feeling slightly better! I may take a nap soon though after I eat some soup ahaha! Thanks XD


You're welcome XD

Ah that's good!! I should eat some soup too ahahaah XD Instead I'm munching at Butter Chicken. It's so good but so not healthy


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 6, 2015)

Hello you beautiful people c:


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 6, 2015)

Also guys are you down for a Cards Against Humanity game in a few hours? c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> Hello you beautiful people c:



Hey naekoya!! How's life treating you?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 6, 2015)

Aerate said:


> You're welcome XD
> 
> Ah that's good!! I should eat some soup too ahahaah XD Instead I'm munching at Butter Chicken. It's so good but so not healthy


EATT SOMEEEE LOL!!!! Make some soup! NAO! XD 

Chicken Noodle soup is nummy c;



naekoya said:


> Hello you beautiful people c:


BAEEEEE <33333 How are you doing?? <33


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 6, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Also guys are you down for a Cards Against Humanity game in a few hours? c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



so far so good =w=
just been occupied playing Maplestory recently haha. What's up?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> EATT SOMEEEE LOL!!!! Make some soup! NAO! XD
> 
> Chicken Noodle soup is nummy c;
> 
> ...



Morning BAE <33 just finished taking a shower... that literally woke me up! haha 
any plans for today love? :3


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> EATT SOMEEEE LOL!!!! Make some soup! NAO! XD
> 
> Chicken Noodle soup is nummy c;


I have no idea how to make some XD I'll have to see if we have some soup powder or whatever it is lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And yeah chicken soup is so good <33





naekoya said:


> so far so good =w=
> just been occupied playing Maplestory recently haha. What's up?



That's good :33

How's Maplestory? I still haven't tried it out. And nothing much, just eating dinner and chatting with a few people I guess. 


I think I'm gonna get in bed and rest a bit. See you guys later!!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Morning BAE <33 just finished taking a shower... that literally woke me up! haha
> any plans for today love? :3


MORNINGG!! And nice!! Ahhh showers are so lovely ahaha! I can never take one in the morning during winter though! XD It's wayy too cold for me ahahaha XD

Hmm I'll probably be eating out with my boyfriend at a Pho place! Pho makes us feel better ahahaha XD <3 How about you? <3



Aerate said:


> I have no idea how to make some XD I'll have to see if we have some soup powder or whatever it is lol.


Aww!! You don't have any canned soup? o:


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 6, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I have no idea how to make some XD I'll have to see if we have some soup powder or whatever it is lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



It's fun.. just the grinding part is bit tedious at one point once you reach a certain high level. Other then that there are seasonal events that they host so it helps to get you to play owo 

Oh ok! well hope you have a good night! ttyl ~ 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> MORNINGG!! And nice!! Ahhh showers are so lovely ahaha! I can never take one in the morning during winter though! XD It's wayy too cold for me ahahaha XD
> 
> Hmm I'll probably be eating out with my boyfriend at a Pho place! Pho makes us feel better ahahaha XD <3 How about you? <3



Aww ~ yeah I've been craving Pho too lately! Guess the winter weather is finally getting to us hahah XD
just been getting migraines lately & bit under the weather as well :/
my body doesn't cope too well during winter seasons after my accident and it isn't the same anymore lol.

but have a good one ;D I asked my bf to take me to a All-You-Can-Eat Korean BBQ this weekend!! huehue


----------



## Miharu (Nov 6, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I think I'm gonna get in bed and rest a bit. See you guys later!!


Night!!! I hope you have a wonderful rest! cx



naekoya said:


> Aww ~ yeah I've been craving Pho too lately! Guess the winter weather is finally getting to us hahah XD
> just been getting migraines lately & bit under the weather as well :/
> my body doesn't cope too well during winter seasons after my accident and it isn't the same anymore lol.
> 
> but have a good one ;D I asked my bf to take me to a All-You-Can-Eat Korean BBQ this weekend!! huehue


YESSSS Ahahhaa!! XD And awww!! ; __ ; I hope those migraines go away! D: Evil migraines! DX
-snuggles- <3 

OHHH NICEEE!!! AHAHA XD My bf doesn't like eating KBBQ because he doesn't like waiting for the meat to cook omg ahaha I guess it's because of what happened last time LOL We were with his guy friends and my sister tagged along too, and like Patrick and his friend was like literally trying to eat all the meat they could HAHAHA it was funny because it reminded me of an anime scene cause they were trying to get to the meat first ahahaha XD (Of course they didn't eat all of it though xD) My little sister worried about me because I normally don't eat a lot of meat, so she was like piling my plate with meat and I was like omg no more pls LOL She was so cute ahahaha XD 

But in the end, my bf and his friend had a very bad stomach ache AHAHAHA cause I guess they didn't wait long enough for the meat to cook or something LOL He never wanted to go there again ahahah XD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hello you beautiful people c:



You got me back into MapleStory hnnn XD


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 6, 2015)

HIIII GUYYYSSSS

I GOT SPLATOOOOON LAST NIGHT does anyone want to add me???


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Night!!! I hope you have a wonderful rest! cx
> 
> 
> YESSSS Ahahhaa!! XD And awww!! ; __ ; I hope those migraines go away! D: Evil migraines! DX
> ...



Oh no D:
yeah uncooked meat isn't good! Usually some places offer other side dishes before the meat and stuff
aww I'm sorry that your bf had a bad experience after that >~<

haha omg.. your sister is adorable 
yeah my bf tends to grab the meat before I can and places them on my plate saying "eat more" lmao. I'm like "ok!! that's fine by me XD"


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 6, 2015)

Ugh!!! Almost finished cleaning. My dresser is a disastrous mess of on top clutter. After that and the 6 loads of laundry I'm doing today, I should be done!!!


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 6, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> HIIII GUYYYSSSS
> 
> I GOT SPLATOOOOON LAST NIGHT does anyone want to add me???


hey there! oh awesome 
ah sorry I don't have Wii u :c
but hope you have fun! hehe



Bucky Barnes said:


> You got me back into MapleStory hnnn XD



yeah a friend of mine got me back into playing it as well >w<


----------



## Miharu (Nov 6, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> HIIII GUYYYSSSS
> 
> I GOT SPLATOOOOON LAST NIGHT does anyone want to add me???


AYEEEEE
AHH NICEEE!! AHAHA I don't have that game, but how is it?? Is it fun? XD



naekoya said:


> Oh no D:
> yeah uncooked meat isn't good! Usually some places offer other side dishes before the meat and stuff
> aww I'm sorry that your bf had a bad experience after that >~<
> 
> ...


And yeah they did! XD My boyfriend and his friends weren't interested in the side dishes ahahah I liked them though! XD

Yeahh she isss ahh <33 and omg that's so cute!! HAhaha you guys are adorable! XD


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 6, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ugh!!! Almost finished cleaning. My dresser is a disastrous mess of on top clutter. After that and the 6 loads of laundry I'm doing today, I should be done!!!



hey Dacosim! oh wow.. good luck 
yeah luckily I do my laundry like as soon as I see it piling up XD
I hate having to do huge loads of chores all at once
so I clean my house on a daily ~ 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> AYEEEEE
> AHH NICEEE!! AHAHA I don't have that game, but how is it?? Is it fun? XD
> 
> 
> ...



Ah I see ~ yeah usually I just eat the side dishes before the meat comes in 
haha also they usually offer like rice and soup too if you like o w o

thank you. yeah I can't live without my bf now!! so use to him doing things for me time to time ; w;


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> hey there! oh awesome
> ah sorry I don't have Wii u :c
> but hope you have fun! hehe


heyy!
haha np and thank you!



Miharu said:


> AYEEEEE
> AHH NICEEE!! AHAHA I don't have that game, but how is it?? Is it fun? XD


AYYEEEEE
haha it's really great! definitely worth it so far, I have yet to be bored! I got mainly because I needed a new game to hold me up until Christmas so I can get the new Xenoblade Chronicles! (I haven't played any games in two weeks bc of school and mainly bc all the ones I have I'm bored of now XDDD so I was like wynaut?)


----------



## Miharu (Nov 6, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ugh!!! Almost finished cleaning. My dresser is a disastrous mess of on top clutter. After that and the 6 loads of laundry I'm doing today, I should be done!!!


WOO!!! You can do it!!! Fresh clothes are so nice <3 I love smelling my clothes after they are out of the dryer! Hahaha XD 



naekoya said:


> Ah I see ~ yeah usually I just eat the side dishes before the meat comes in
> haha also they usually offer like rice and soup too if you like o w o
> 
> thank you. yeah I can't live without my bf now!! so use to him doing things for me time to time ; w;


YEAHH <333 Same here! Haha I wish I could go eat more KBBQ, but I never really want to go since I know Patrick wouldn't really like eating there :'D So I refrain from doing so, he has told me we could go, but it's just, I really don't want to go if he doesn't want to go, you know what I mean? xD I want him to enjoy himself too ahhaha

AHH I FEEL YOUUU!! Same here! ; v; <3


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> WOO!!! You can do it!!! Fresh clothes are so nice <3 I love smelling my clothes after they are out of the dryer! Hahaha XD
> 
> 
> YEAHH <333 Same here! Haha I wish I could go eat more KBBQ, but I never really want to go since I know Patrick wouldn't really like eating there :'D So I refrain from doing so, he has told me we could go, but it's just, I really don't want to go if he doesn't want to go, you know what I mean? xD I want him to enjoy himself too ahhaha
> ...



yeah definitely ~ I don't like forcing my bf into going someplace or eat something he doesn't like... BUT luckily 
he isn't a picky eater at all 
also if it is someplace I want to go he'll just take me when I refuse sometimes hahah! we're both stubborn that way xD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 6, 2015)

Oh and Miharu-kun! When you get the time, I'd like to turn in Quest #4 c: I've hit 200+ posts here  already c:


----------



## Miharu (Nov 6, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> AYYEEEEE
> haha it's really great! definitely worth it so far, I have yet to be bored! I got mainly because I needed a new game to hold me up until Christmas so I can get the new Xenoblade Chronicles! (I haven't played any games in two weeks bc of school and mainly bc all the ones I have I'm bored of now XDDD so I was like wynaut?)


OHHH That's great to hear!! Omg XD Glad to hear you are enjoying it!!! <3 



naekoya said:


> yeah definitely ~ I don't like forcing my bf into going someplace or eat something he doesn't like... BUT luckily
> he isn't a picky eater at all
> also if it is someplace I want to go he'll just take me when I refuse sometimes hahah! we're both stubborn that way xD


OHHH That's good to hear!! Hahaha my boyfriend isn't normally a picky eater either! In fact he LOVES eating meat ahahah I guess he's just a little traumatized from getting sick from KBBQ LOL But I did tell him it was his fault ahahaha cause he should have waited for it to fully cook XD My silly Pat <3 XD 

D'AWWWW YOU GUYS ARE CUTEEE

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bucky Barnes said:


> Oh and Miharu-kun! When you get the time, I'd like to turn in Quest #4 c: I've hit 200+ posts here  already c:



Sweet!! Thanks for letting me know! <3 I'll update your Quest Roster now! Congrats on hitting 200+ posts here! ;D


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH That's great to hear!! Omg XD Glad to hear you are enjoying it!!! <3
> 
> 
> OHHH That's good to hear!! Hahaha my boyfriend isn't normally a picky eater either! In fact he LOVES eating meat ahahah I guess he's just a little traumatized from getting sick from KBBQ LOL But I did tell him it was his fault ahahaha cause he should have waited for it to fully cook XD My silly Pat <3 XD
> ...



It's almost 300 now oh my gosh! O_O


----------



## Miharu (Nov 6, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> It's almost 300 now oh my gosh! O_O



Omg LOOK AT YOU GO AHAHHA XD Thanks for your super activeness on TP! <33 It's always fun reading your comments and talking with you and many of our other lovely members ahahah XD 

You guys are all wonderful <3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 6, 2015)

Anyone have any good anime's to suggest? I'm gonna start binge watching Assassination Classroom later on, and I'm gonna try my best to get back into One Piece again... I would do like 5 episodes a day hnnn </33

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Omg LOOK AT YOU GO AHAHHA XD Thanks for your super activeness on TP! <33 It's always fun reading your comments and talking with you and many of our other lovely members ahahah XD
> 
> You guys are all wonderful <3



I don't even remember when I joined! It had to be after I came back from being less active here, haha! XD
 and d'aaaaaaaaaw thanks! TP is actually really fun and it keeps me occupied talking to all of you... i love making ya' guys laugh! my counselor says to stop making people laugh because it gives me negative attention instead of positive attention-- but to me; laughs are +! c:


----------



## Miharu (Nov 6, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Anyone have any good anime's to suggest? I'm gonna start binge watching Assassination Classroom later on, and I'm gonna try my best to get back into One Piece again... I would do like 5 episodes a day hnnn </33
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


YESSSSSS WATCH ONE PIECE OMFGGG ONE PIECE IS BAEE ONE PIECE IS AMAZING ONE PIECE IS AHHHHH /SCREAMS <3333 sorry I just really love One Piece LOL

As for animes, I recommend: Skip Beat, Ouran High School Host Club, No Game No Life, Log Horizon, Your Lie in April!!!

I'm so glad you think so!! Hahaha XD And whhaattt I always thought making others laugh makes them happy! Not negative XD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YESSSSSS WATCH ONE PIECE OMFGGG ONE PIECE IS BAEE ONE PIECE IS AMAZING ONE PIECE IS AHHHHH /SCREAMS <3333 sorry I just really love One Piece LOL
> 
> As for animes, I recommend: Skip Beat, Ouran High School Host Club, No Game No Life, Log Horizon, Your Lie in April!!!
> 
> I'm so glad you think so!! Hahaha XD And whhaattt I always thought making others laugh makes them happy! Not negative XD



YES I ADORED ONE PIECE!!!
 FUN FACT; SANJI WAS MY FIRST CRUSH!

i was spending the night at a friends, and one piece was on-- and it was like this soccer game episode or whatever and i really liked the blond! so i ask my friend's babysitter (who's a huge weeaboo aND EVEN ADMITS IT) who it was, and she was like--- oh thats sanji! he's a really good cook!

 and 'cook' was the keyword that i remember way back when, and that's how i knew it was sanji to this day! so, no, not tuxedo mask like half of my friends, but surprisingly sanji! (sangay ha) <33


----------



## himeki (Nov 6, 2015)

HIII EVERYONE!

i just had a big chinese takeaway with my sister haha ITS FRIDAY!!!


ive also persuaded her to watch Puella Magi Madoka Magica: Rebellion with me huehuehuehue


----------



## Albuns (Nov 6, 2015)

Mm, now I'm craving meat... (- q -)


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> HIII EVERYONE!
> 
> i just had a big chinese takeaway with my sister haha ITS FRIDAY!!!
> 
> ...



Sweet! I love Chinese, I just never order it anymore because my cats try to eat it O__________O and you know what they say about Chinese takeout! @v@;; 
 Some of my anime dweeb friends love Puella Magi Madoka Magica! Have fun watching it Evvie! C:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 6, 2015)

double post =w=;;;


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Mm, now I'm craving meat... (- q -)



Heyo Alby-kun! ^J^


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH That's good to hear!! Hahaha my boyfriend isn't normally a picky eater either! In fact he LOVES eating meat ahahah I guess he's just a little traumatized from getting sick from KBBQ LOL But I did tell him it was his fault ahahaha cause he should have waited for it to fully cook XD My silly Pat <3 XD
> 
> D'AWWWW YOU GUYS ARE CUTEEE



haha! omg so is my bf.. he loves meat so like recently he's been craving ribs or something like that 
so idk hopefully this Korean BBQ might fill his tummy up good for awhile >u<
man it's raining right now 
and it's so cold o~o


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 6, 2015)

AAaah >w< I have to go finish up the rest of the leaves! I'll be back soon you guys!


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 6, 2015)

Ahh I ended up not resting lmao. I felt like a weakling xD I should be doing productive stuff o: 

Does anyone play Sims? XD I'm gonna start playing a bit more of it~


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 6, 2015)

Morning everyone ^.^ !
I'Ve read through the comments 
@Miharu:haha, good choice not playing, o.o its really adictive, especually with friends,
 your going to love one punch man!!
And aww thankyou! Hopefully one day i take up gfx making!
@aerate: that would be awesome!, a team popsicle custom game on league 

So how is everyone doing??


----------



## tae (Nov 6, 2015)

i hope this was the right place, my friend miharu welcomed me to join team popsicle! i'd be a popsicle in freezing since i currently do not have a popsicle (YET) but one day i shall be able to fully join you all in the freezer! :')


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 6, 2015)

hello eryone

does anybody have any spellectibles they wish to sell? I'm trying to at least get 5 of the cupcakes/dolls and 10 of the candles

but im cheap and wont buy them for alot rip sell at risk


----------



## cinny (Nov 6, 2015)

taesaek said:


> i hope this was the right place, my friend miharu welcomed me to join team popsicle! i'd be a popsicle in freezing since i currently do not have a popsicle (YET) but one day i shall be able to fully join you all in the freezer! :')



WELCOME TAE!!
hope you get the popsicle soon <3


----------



## tae (Nov 6, 2015)

cinny said:


> WELCOME TAE!!
> hope you get the popsicle soon <3



thank you sweetheart! one day i shall be frozen and delicious! <3


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 6, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> does anybody have any spellectibles they wish to sell? I'm trying to at least get 5 of the cupcakes/dolls and 10 of the candles



I have the whole set but Miharu gifted me the cupcake and the doll so I can't sell them  Do you wanna buy the candle for 400?

- - - Post Merge - - -



taesaek said:


> i hope this was the right place, my friend miharu welcomed me to join team popsicle! i'd be a popsicle in freezing since i currently do not have a popsicle (YET) but one day i shall be able to fully join you all in the freezer! :')



Heyy buddy, welcome! It's so nice to have you here man <: And don't worry I don't have a popsicle either LOL.


----------



## Hatori (Nov 6, 2015)

Welcome to those who just joined, yay! ^^


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 6, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> @aerate: that would be awesome!, a team popsicle custom game on league



Totally man, totally. You know what you should add me, what's your summoner's ID? XD

Speaking of a TP event, I was wondering if you people are down for a Cards Against Humanity game right now o: I actually posted about this a bit ago but I thought it was Saturday today lmao and forgot you guys have school


----------



## tae (Nov 6, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Heyy buddy, welcome! It's so nice to have you here man <: And don't worry I don't have a popsicle either LOL.



lets be frozen together. eventually.

did that sound as creepy as i think it might have...


----------



## Miharu (Nov 6, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> YES I ADORED ONE PIECE!!!
> FUN FACT; SANJI WAS MY FIRST CRUSH!
> 
> i was spending the night at a friends, and one piece was on-- and it was like this soccer game episode or whatever and i really liked the blond! so i ask my friend's babysitter (who's a huge weeaboo aND EVEN ADMITS IT) who it was, and she was like--- oh thats sanji! he's a really good cook!
> ...


AHAHAHAHA I LOVE LUFFY THE MOST AHAHA HE'S JUST HNGGGGG XD <333

AHAHAH OMG NICE XD You should definitely see all the other characters because holy- HAHAAHA



MayorEvvie said:


> HIII EVERYONE!
> 
> i just had a big chinese takeaway with my sister haha ITS FRIDAY!!!
> 
> ...


AYEEEEE!!!!! AND NICEEEE!!! OMG XD What did she think of that movie huhuhuhu XD



Alby-Kun said:


> Mm, now I'm craving meat... (- q -)


I want more lamb XD



naekoya said:


> haha! omg so is my bf.. he loves meat so like recently he's been craving ribs or something like that
> so idk hopefully this Korean BBQ might fill his tummy up good for awhile >u<
> man it's raining right now
> and it's so cold o~o


YESSS HOPEFULLY AHAHAH XD My boyfriend's family eats meat on a daily basis like holy ahahaha XD

AWW!! ; __ ; -snuggles- Time to wrap yourself like a burrito! Hahaha XD



Bucky Barnes said:


> AAaah >w< I have to go finish up the rest of the leaves! I'll be back soon you guys!


Talk to you soon!! <333



Aerate said:


> Ahh I ended up not resting lmao. I felt like a weakling xD I should be doing productive stuff o:
> 
> Does anyone play Sims? XD I'm gonna start playing a bit more of it~


RESSSTTTT NAOOO!! D:< LOL

I love the Sims <3 I haven't played it in ages though! XD



gravyplz said:


> Morning everyone ^.^ !
> I'Ve read through the comments
> @Miharu:haha, good choice not playing, o.o its really adictive, especually with friends,
> your going to love one punch man!!
> ...


MORNINGGGG!~ And yesssss I bet I will! Hahaha XD
And omg you definitely should!!!



taesaek said:


> i hope this was the right place, my friend miharu welcomed me to join team popsicle! i'd be a popsicle in freezing since i currently do not have a popsicle (YET) but one day i shall be able to fully join you all in the freezer! :')


HIIII TAEEEE <333 WELCOME TO TP!!! <333 Feel free to chat with us anytime, participate in quests to earn pps to redeem rewards, etc!!! Everything you need to know is on my OP and Buddy's OP! cx If you have any questions about anything after reading our posts, please feel free to ask ahhh <333 



The Hidden Owl said:


> hello eryone
> 
> does anybody have any spellectibles they wish to sell? I'm trying to at least get 5 of the cupcakes/dolls and 10 of the candles
> 
> but im cheap and wont buy them for alot rip sell at risk


AYEEE OWL!~ XD And nopeee ; v; Sorry!! I hope you find someone to sell them to you for cheap! ;D


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 6, 2015)

Hey guys ;3

Sorry i havent posted much, I've ever been asleep or at school *w*


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 6, 2015)

taesaek said:


> i hope this was the right place, my friend miharu welcomed me to join team popsicle! i'd be a popsicle in freezing since i currently do not have a popsicle (YET) but one day i shall be able to fully join you all in the freezer! :')



Hey tae! Yup, you got the right place haha, welcome to team popsicle!


----------



## Damniel (Nov 6, 2015)

hmmm, been a while since i've been here.


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 6, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Totally man, totally. You know what you should add me, what's your summoner's ID? XD
> 
> Speaking of a TP event, I was wondering if you people are down for a Cards Against Humanity game right now o: I actually posted about this a bit ago but I thought it was Saturday today lmao and forgot you guys have school



Im on oce, and its leon kennedy, 
We should all make accounts on one server so we can play together!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ems said:


> Hey guys ;3
> 
> Sorry i havent posted much, I've ever been asleep or at school *w*


Hey ems, hows it !
Omg ik that feel, school, then sleep , the homework, then more sleep, i find it hard to find the timr to post, but its worth it when i do ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> hmmm, been a while since i've been here.



Hey daniel!!, yea haha, havent seen you in a while , how have you been?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 6, 2015)

ems said:


> Hey guys ;3
> 
> Sorry i havent posted much, I've ever been asleep or at school *w*


AYEEEE!!! No worries at all!! Ahhh welcome back!! Hahah did you just get off school? cx



Call me Daniel said:


> hmmm, been a while since i've been here.


DANIELLL AYEEE!!! How have you been??


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AYEEEE!!! No worries at all!! Ahhh welcome back!! Hahah did you just get off school? cx
> 
> 
> DANIELLL AYEEE!!! How have you been??



I finished school about 4 hours ago, but i've been so tired that i fell asleep as soon as i got home heh

(i fell asleep so quickly i'm still in my uniform )


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 6, 2015)

Tfw you needa chill and not respond to tp hate
/Holds inner gravy back/


----------



## Miharu (Nov 6, 2015)

ems said:


> I finished school about 4 hours ago, but i've been so tired that i fell asleep as soon as i got home heh
> 
> (i fell asleep so quickly i'm still in my uniform )


AWW!!! I'm glad you were able to rest then!! cx Good morning! Or Good evening hahah! Have you eaten yet? ; v ; <3



gravyplz said:


> Tfw you needa chill and not respond to tp hate
> /Holds inner gravy back/


CHILL LIKE A POPSICLE AHAHAHA XD <33 Omg Gravy XD <33


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AWW!!! I'm glad you were able to rest then!! cx Good morning! Or Good evening hahah! Have you eaten yet? ; v ; <3
> 
> 
> CHILL LIKE A POPSICLE AHAHAHA XD <33 Omg Gravy XD <33



It's 7:36 pm here, so its certainly the evening , And my dinner is almost done cooking


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> CHILL LIKE A POPSICLE AHAHAHA XD <33 Omg Gravy XD <33



LOL DON'T WORRY ILL KEEP IT COOL XD !!!


----------



## Damniel (Nov 6, 2015)

Been doing well, got a swirl in a give away i was nominated for haha, kinda clashing with my popsicle but i'll figure out what to do with it.
Whats up with you?


----------



## emolga (Nov 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHHH of course!!! <333 Welcome to Team Popsicle! Or "TP" for short!  I see you have a popsicle collectible ahh <33 What color would you like your name to be in on the rosters? c:



Sorry for the late reply!! Would light pink be okay?


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 6, 2015)

emolga said:


> Sorry for the late reply!! Would light pink be okay?



oh i just noticed!!, nice popsicle!


----------



## Albuns (Nov 6, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Heyo Alby-kun! ^J^



Hiya, Bucky~


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 6, 2015)

hi guys im back after wasting my life raking leaves to afford my girlfriend a birthday present-- //huffs
 nine dollars an hour-- i've worked about 6 hours in total... 54 dollars, but y'know-- 30 of it goes to my older brother =___=

- - - Post Merge - - -

Like my girlfriend means a lot to me... We've been best friends since pre-school legit no joke-- and we only started dating nearly a year ago! I don't have the money to whisk her away ;____; I don't want anyone to take her from me and it hurts me thinking about it. I only make so much that I can spend, but people 'need' my money more than I do. Uuuuugh I'm doomed ;______;
 How do I even keep up with girls---
 wait

i am a girl

 haaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## himeki (Nov 6, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> hi guys im back after wasting my life raking leaves to afford my girlfriend a birthday present-- //huffs
> nine dollars an hour-- i've worked about 6 hours in total... 54 dollars, but y'know-- 30 of it goes to my older brother =___=
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Ohh no! Why does your brother get it?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Ohh no! Why does your brother get it?



I haven't the slightest @v@;;


----------



## emolga (Nov 6, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> oh i just noticed!!, nice popsicle!


thank you!!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 6, 2015)

emolga said:


> thank you!!



treasure it! they are becoming alot harder to find 0.0
how did you manage to get yours?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 6, 2015)

hello everyone c: how are you all?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 6, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> hello everyone c: how are you all?



im gonna turn into the hulk in like five seconds thats how i am right now haaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## himeki (Nov 6, 2015)

streaming some random trash rn:
https://join.me/397-530-258


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 6, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> im gonna turn into the hulk in like five seconds thats how i am right now haaaaaaaaaaaa



woah calm down plz i'll get natasha to callm u down bc thats apparentLY WHAT she is only useFUL FOR IN AOU //yells at the bad choices of that film OTL

anyway
plz dont be the hulk that would not be good ok


----------



## oswaldies (Nov 6, 2015)

I feel like staying sometimes but I'm not sure, I mean if I do I might keep my account a bit closed and not get involved in too much. ; w ;


----------



## Miharu (Nov 6, 2015)

ems said:


> It's 7:36 pm here, so its certainly the evening , And my dinner is almost done cooking


OHH What did you have for dinner? 



Call me Daniel said:


> Been doing well, got a swirl in a give away i was nominated for haha, kinda clashing with my popsicle but i'll figure out what to do with it.
> Whats up with you?


That's great to hear!! And OHH CONGRATS ON WINNING AYEEEEE XD Hahaha
I just came back from the store and from eating pho!~ I feel better ahhh XD



emolga said:


> Sorry for the late reply!! Would light pink be okay?


No worries at all! cx Would this pink be okay? 



Sleepi said:


> hello everyone c: how are you all?


I'm doing great!~ What about yourself? <3


----------



## oswaldies (Nov 6, 2015)

I mean like sometimes I just feel kinda awkward on here because I feel like I'm doing everything wrong and everyone hates me but I worry so much and it's kinda just like--I don't know T~T


----------



## Albuns (Nov 6, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I feel like staying sometimes but I'm not sure, I mean if I do I might keep my account a bit closed and not get involved in too much. ; w ;



Why's that? Getting involved could open ways to nice and exciting things~


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 6, 2015)

Aerate said:


> What is it? xD I'll start playing it for you c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Hi! Yeah, life is sure keeping me busy.  I have a lot of homework, and other life stuff XD. I haven't been up to anything really, just a little busy to check up on the TP thread. Aww, I'm sorry to hear that you're sick!  I'm sick too, I keep on coughing with mucus and having a runny nose.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Morning everyone! <3 How are you guys all doing today? c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Phew, that's good that I didn't really miss on anything.  and that's good! I'm doing pretty great, too! My mom and my grandma are watching this korean movie on tv XD.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 6, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I mean like sometimes I just feel kinda awkward on here because I feel like I'm doing everything wrong and everyone hates me but I worry so much and it's kinda just like--I don't know T~T


Awww!!~ What are you up to today oswaldies? c:



Dawnpiplup said:


> Phew, that's good that I didn't really miss on anything.  and that's good! I'm doing pretty great, too! My mom and my grandma are watching this korean movie on tv XD.


Yeah! XD Hahaha Once I recover from this cold, they'll be quite a few updates ;D
OHHH NICE!~ XD Do you know what it's called? c;


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 6, 2015)

*reads back on chat*
//dies

(by back i mean like,,, page 1538 back xD)


----------



## Miharu (Nov 6, 2015)

ems said:


> *reads back on chat*
> //dies
> 
> (by back i mean like,,, page 1538 back xD)



HAHAHAHA XD OMG I THINK I KNOW WHAT YOU READ LOL


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 6, 2015)

Helloooooooooo everyone!

How are you?


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HAHAHAHA XD OMG I THINK I KNOW WHAT YOU READ LOL



YEP I READ THAT



> "Red Angry-Angry Suicide Nuke Blood Cannon Ultra"?





> "Painful Eradication Red Ionic of Organ Destruction."







SuperStar2361 said:


> Helloooooooooo everyone!
> 
> How are you?



Hey star, im good, how are you doing?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm doing great!~ What about yourself? <3



sorryy x.x went to dinner and forgot to look back at the thread ;w; i'm good, just tired and frustrated at the sims 4 for taking forever and a day to download ono (I started downloading it at i think 7-8pm and it's now 11pm, and only 72% downloaded ಠ_ಠ) and on top of that disgusted at a new medicine for my cough ;A; (it tastes realllyyy bad but then strangely afterwards tastes like honey which is rlly nice)

how has everyones day been ? o:


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 6, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> sorryy x.x went to dinner and forgot to look back at the thread ;w; i'm good, just tired and frustrated at the sims 4 for taking forever and a day to download ono (I started downloading it at i think 7-8pm and it's now 11pm, and only 72% downloaded ಠ_ಠ) and on top of that disgusted at a new medicine for my cough ;A; (it tastes realllyyy bad but then strangely afterwards tastes like honey which is rlly nice)
> 
> how has everyones day been ? o:



my day has been good thanks, how's yours been?

apart from that hours detention,but thats a whole nother topic


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 6, 2015)

@ems that's good o: apart from the detention, they suck x.x

my day has been good, apart from earlier when my class and I were rehearsing the production of a video and then I had a rlly bad coughing fit during the middle of it for like 5 minutes, had to leave to get some water (it isn't allowed in the place we are bc there's loads of equipment like massive cameras, etc) bc my face was red and everything lmao. I got really embarrassed ;w;


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 6, 2015)

ems said:


> Hey star, im good, how are you doing?



I'm doing great! I finally managed to pay off one of my side characters' houses today, so now I have one more to go!


----------



## Albuns (Nov 6, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Helloooooooooo everyone!
> 
> How are you?



Helluuu~ I'm doing okay. Just trying to draw long hair. Bleeh, I hate how it turned out. x.x


----------



## himeki (Nov 6, 2015)

WHAT
I DO NOT UNDERSTAND REBELLION.


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 6, 2015)

nobody is asking moi questions ;-;


----------



## aericell (Nov 6, 2015)

hi everyone!


----------



## duckvely (Nov 6, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> hi everyone!



hiiiiiii ^^ how are you today?


----------



## jiny (Nov 6, 2015)

hi everyone!!


----------



## duckvely (Nov 6, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> hi everyone!!



hi! how are you?


----------



## Albuns (Nov 6, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> hi everyone!



Hellu, Joanne~ how's your day? :3


----------



## Damniel (Nov 6, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> hi everyone!



Ew go away Shrekaphobe.


----------



## aericell (Nov 6, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> hiiiiiii ^^ how are you today?





Alby-Kun said:


> Hellu, Joanne~ how's your day? :3



good, thanks! how are you both?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 6, 2015)

hi guys!! c:


----------



## aericell (Nov 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Ew go away Shrekaphobe.



wow r00d, is this how your "master shrek" teaches you to treat ppl? #antionionshallprevail



Sugarella said:


> hi everyone!!





Bucky Barnes said:


> hi guys!! c:



heyooo~~


----------



## Damniel (Nov 6, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> wow r00d, is this how your "master shrek" teaches you to treat ppl? #antionionshallprevail
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He teaches me great morals but i show coldness to a shrekaphobe like you.


----------



## Albuns (Nov 6, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> good, thanks! how are you both?



It was pretty bad, I nearly fell asleep in two classes today. Thank gosh it's Friday! xD


----------



## himeki (Nov 6, 2015)

Whew, finally finished this! IT TOOK 3 DAMMED HOURS GOD


----------



## duckvely (Nov 6, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> hi guys!! c:



hi!!


----------



## Mink (Nov 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Whew, finally finished this! IT TOOK 3 DAMMED HOURS GOD



Omg Evvie did you draw that? you definitely became better at shading and stuff, nice job!! ^-^

Also hi guys! Just got back from my last day of cross country... my coaches decided to put us through hell by making us do relay races and surges- baton relay races but with *twinkies* and the anchor had to eat them after they ran to win- r.i.p. our anchor was vegan/vegetarian so when she tried to eat it, she shoved it in her mouth and instantly spit it out and we got disqualified- but it was a good try! STILL NO REGRETS FOR EATING ALL THAT JUNK FOOD YESTERDAY...AHAhahA


----------



## aericell (Nov 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> He teaches me great morals but i show coldness to a shrekaphobe like you.



boo hoo  how sad i am  deluuuuusional shrek followers



Alby-Kun said:


> It was pretty bad, I nearly fell asleep in two classes today. Thank gosh it's Friday! xD



aw, hopefully it gets better!! haha yeah sooo glad its friday



MayorEvvie said:


> Whew, finally finished this! IT TOOK 3 DAMMED HOURS GOD
> --[/QUOTE]
> 
> ooh wow 3 hours? it came out nice!
> ...


----------



## Albuns (Nov 6, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> boo hoo  how sad i am  deluuuuusional shrek followers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yaas, Fridays mean I get to sleep in!


----------



## jiny (Nov 6, 2015)

nooo i wasn't accepted for an icon


----------



## Mink (Nov 6, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> ahh they didn't make some sort of exception since she was vegan?  still sounds pretty fun though



She wanted to win so she made an "exception" for something that went against her diet except she still hated twinkies and she couldn't do it xD my friend was in a diff team and she literally shoved the twinkie down in 20 seconds and she was like "i want more" and even though she wasn't the fastest, she won bcuz she ate it all ;u; but it was fun overall, WOOO VACAYyy

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> nooo i wasn't accepted for an icon



awww that sucks, how are you doing though? I never really got a chance to say hi ^^


----------



## jiny (Nov 6, 2015)

Mink said:


> She wanted to win so she made an "exception" for something that went against her diet except she still hated twinkies and she couldn't do it xD my friend was in a diff team and she literally shoved the twinkie down in 20 seconds and she was like "i want more" and even though she wasn't the fastest, she won bcuz she ate it all ;u; but it was fun overall, WOOO VACAYyy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



lmao actually i was, i just looked too early haha

im doing good, just listening to a country artist named sam hunt!! he's a hottie ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: at least to me he is


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 6, 2015)

hey! taking a break from studying to say hi ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Whew, finally finished this! IT TOOK 3 DAMMED HOURS GOD



omg that turned out great!, i love the coloring you did!


----------



## Mink (Nov 6, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> lmao actually i was, i just looked too early haha
> 
> im doing good, just listening to a country artist named sam hunt!! he's a hottie ~
> 
> ...



ooo country, I never really "delved deep" into that kind of music, but he does look attractive! I listened to Thomas Rhett - Die A Happy Man recently though and apparently he's like the justin timberlake of country music? xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> hey! taking a break from studying to say hi ^.^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



how is studying going? and I meant i had a low level acc on NA and a high level so yeah I dont have any other accounts on diff. servers lol ;u;


----------



## Locket (Nov 6, 2015)

I wanna do art! Lreave refs of your mayor or oc please~


----------



## jiny (Nov 6, 2015)

is this guy attractive to you? my mom thinks he is~


Spoiler: Guy


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 6, 2015)

Mink said:


> ooo country, I never really "delved deep" into that kind of music, but he does look attractive! I listened to Thomas Rhett - Die A Happy Man recently though and apparently he's like the justin timberlake of country music? xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



hey, studying.. yea not so great, i mean i have enough knowlege to pass, but my teachers expect me to get the highest, so im a little stressed :_: , and i need to get one of the papers at excellence to get a subject endorsement
plus they are calculus exam and an English exam :_:

oh awesome, ill make an NA acc next time im free, and just spam bots till lvl 3 or something


----------



## Mink (Nov 6, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I wanna do art! Lreave refs of your mayor or oc please~



ooohh yay!  [x] and [x]
tyvm for considering c:


----------



## Locket (Nov 6, 2015)

Why are we talking about hot men? XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mink said:


> ooohh yay!  [x] and [x]
> tyvm for considering c:



Ahh! My computer is blocking the first one. Can you upload it as an image please?


----------



## Mink (Nov 6, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> hey, studying.. yea not so great, i mean i have enough knowlege to pass, but my teachers expect me to get the highest, so im a little stressed :_: , and i need to get one of the papers at excellence to get a subject endorsement
> plus they are calculus exam and an English exam :_:
> 
> oh awesome, ill make an NA acc next time im free, and just spam bots till lvl 3 or something



ahhh so much pressure! I hope you get some stress off id give you some ice cream right now xD my asian parents expect me to do the same except I don't lol and I hate math soo UGHHH my brain would be dead, and yay! we can do bots together- just let me know when you're not busy and I can add you ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunny Bento said:


> Why are we talking about hot men? XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



ah derp! hopefully it works! 



Spoiler: ref


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 6, 2015)

Mink said:


> ahhh so much pressure! I hope you get some stress off id give you some ice cream right now xD my asian parents expect me to do the same except I don't lol and I hate math soo UGHHH my brain would be dead, and yay! we can do bots together- just let me know when you're not busy and I can add you ^^



ugh ikr, plus these are the exams that the universities/colleges look at for entrance ::_::
i've gotten top marks in all my internals/assignments except a speech, but exams are on a whole other level =.=
my mother is scared of me going to university, because im the youngest in the family, so there isn't much pressure from her 

omg yea, i probably won't be free for another week, but i might be able to add you before then, whats your summoner name?


----------



## Locket (Nov 6, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I wanna do art! Lreave refs of your mayor or oc please~



Still doing!



Mink said:


> ahhh so much pressure! I hope you get some stress off id give you some ice cream right now xD my asian parents expect me to do the same except I don't lol and I hate math soo UGHHH my brain would be dead, and yay! we can do bots together- just let me know when you're not busy and I can add you ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yep!


----------



## aericell (Nov 6, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I wanna do art! Lreave refs of your mayor or oc please~



mine if ya don't mind.. thanks for considering :3

(x)


----------



## Locket (Nov 6, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> mine if ya don't mind.. thanks for considering :3
> 
> (x)



Links broken! Invalid album


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 6, 2015)

Heller TP, got the laptop 
How's it going? Am I still on Bucky's kill list? ):


----------



## Locket (Nov 6, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Heller TP, got the laptop
> How's it going? Am I still on Bucky's kill list? ):



 probably, periods don't last a day


----------



## Mink (Nov 6, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> ugh ikr, plus these are the exams that the universities/colleges look at for entrance ::_::
> i've gotten top marks in all my internals/assignments except a speech, but exams are on a whole other level =.=
> my mother is scared of me going to university, because im the youngest in the family, so there isn't much pressure from her
> 
> omg yea, i probably won't be free for another week, but i might be able to add you before then, whats your summoner name?



I have so much pressure from my parents! I'd (if i do) be the first person in the family to be going to uni if I do so if I don't my parents think they have a right to disown me lol ;-; theyre like "if you dont want to be poor get good grades and go to uni!!!" this is also a part of my sibling quitting their education too..etc.. but anyways my league name is *Been All My Life* or my small alt xD *Keilyn* my first name is a duo name with my best friend cause we were being silly xD


----------



## Albuns (Nov 6, 2015)

I feel like this looks more male than female, bleeeh. x.x



Spoiler: Crap


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 6, 2015)

Mink said:


> I have so much pressure from my parents! I'd (if i do) be the first person in the family to be going to uni if I do so if I don't my parents think they have a right to disown me lol ;-; theyre like "if you dont want to be poor get good grades and go to uni!!!" this is also a part of my sibling quitting their education too..etc.. but anyways my league name is *Been All My Life* or my small alt xD *Keilyn* my first name is a duo name with my best friend cause we were being silly xD


ahh parent pressure :_:
oh are you gold 5 ? lol i feel a little stupid being unranked after all this time , maybe i should try ranked in the holidays

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg i just realised i missed my 400 post milestone XD


----------



## aericell (Nov 6, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Links broken! Invalid album



ahh oops!! forgot about the privacy, it should work now i think


----------



## Mink (Nov 6, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> ahh parent pressure :_:
> oh are you gold 5 ? lol i feel a little stupid being unranked after all this time , maybe i should try ranked in the holidays



Don't worry! I don't even rank anymore, I stopped after getting gold 5 and I was unranked for the whole of last season! You can rank and try though ^^ (honestly rank gives me stress so normals ftw)


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 6, 2015)

hi guys
 after getting my girlfriend her birthday gifts
i think im officially ready to start saving up for our anniversary @_________@


----------



## cinny (Nov 6, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> hi guys
> after getting my girlfriend her birthday gifts
> i think im officially ready to start saving up for our anniversary @_________@



awww you are so sweet ;A; my gifts to my boyfriend are lame lol.
For our first anniversary gift I gave him a box of pill letters... I wrote one everyday w/ supportive messages, cute & lame stuff until I ran out of them which was like 150 pills = 150 days B).

the pill messages look like this.





Currently I am trying to save money to go to Disneyland with my boyfriend this winter.


----------



## roseflower (Nov 6, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> hi guys
> after getting my girlfriend her birthday gifts
> i think im officially ready to start saving up for our anniversary @_________@



Hi Bucky, how many years is your anniversary with her?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 6, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi Bucky, how many years is your anniversary with her?



1 year! o:
 It's been a long year haha! 
I got her Pikachu slippers and these Player 1 & Player 2 bracelets! c:


----------



## roseflower (Nov 6, 2015)

cinny said:


> awww you are so sweet ;A; my gifts to my boyfriend are lame lol.
> For our first anniversary gift I gave him a box of pill letters... I wrote one everyday w/ supportive messages, cute & lame stuff until I ran out of them which was like 150 pills = 150 days B).
> 
> the pill messages look like this.
> ...



Hi cinny, how are you?


----------



## cinny (Nov 6, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi cinny, how are you?



Hi roseflower! I'm alright just getting a bit chilly in Vegas.
How about you?


----------



## roseflower (Nov 6, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> 1 year! o:
> It's been a long year haha!
> I got her Pikachu slippers and these Player 1 & Player 2 bracelets! c:



Aww congrats, how sweet Pikachu slippers and bracelets<3

- - - Post Merge - - -



cinny said:


> Hi roseflower! I'm alright just getting a bit chilly in Vegas.
> How about you?



I?m fine, I?m playing HHD a bit We have cold autumn weather without rain currently.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Awww!!~ What are you up to today oswaldies? c:
> 
> 
> Yeah! XD Hahaha Once I recover from this cold, they'll be quite a few updates ;D
> OHHH NICE!~ XD Do you know what it's called? c;



Oh XD, hope you get over your cold soon!  I don't know what it's called XD sorry


----------



## cinny (Nov 6, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Aww congrats, how sweet Pikachu slippers and bracelets<3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oooo, I haven't played HHD in awhile... been playing Story of Seasons and getting back to ACNL lol.
I am just happy to finally wear sweaters and my fuzzy pj pants to sleep.


----------



## roseflower (Nov 6, 2015)

cinny said:


> Oooo, I haven't played HHD in awhile... been playing Story of Seasons and getting back to ACNL lol.
> I am just happy to finally wear sweaters and my fuzzy pj pants to sleep.



Ahh Story of Seasons, it looks nice but I don`t have it. I?m playing HHD and my NewLeaf town gets only a few minutes playtime at the moment c;
Yay it?s sweater time


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 6, 2015)

Hnnn... This girl is gonna go take a nice shower, drink some tea, start watching Assassination Classroom, and head to bed! c: I'm very tired haaaa


----------



## roseflower (Nov 6, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Hnnn... This girl is gonna go take a nice shower, drink some tea, start watching Assassination Classroom, and head to bed! c: I'm very tired haaaa



Goodnight sweetie


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 6, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Hnnn... This girl is gonna go take a nice shower, drink some tea, start watching Assassination Classroom, and head to bed! c: I'm very tired haaaa



Ok! Have a good night.  ooh Asassination Classroom, is it good?  that sounds like a mystery and crime kinda show.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Meep...my mom's phone that I've been playing on is running out of batteries...NUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 6, 2015)

All right guys, I'm going to go to bed. Good night everyone!


----------



## jiny (Nov 6, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> All right guys, I'm going to go to bed. Good night everyone!



Good night!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 7, 2015)

hey everyone ^.^
im thinking of opening 2 450 tbt chibi slots, although im not sure if i have the time


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi guys, morning c:


----------



## Miharu (Nov 7, 2015)

Good evening everyone!! How are you guys all doing today? <3





gravyplz said:


> hey everyone ^.^
> im thinking of opening 2 450 tbt chibi slots, although im not sure if i have the time


OHH NICEEE!!!!! I'm pretty sure your slots would fill up fast!! cx 



Aerate said:


> Hi guys, morning c:


Good evening!  How's your morning going so far? c;


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

@Mahiro Evenin'!

Pretty tired, my soccer game tomorrow might actually be canceled (again), though. Kinda saddens me..I really wanna play XD

How are you doin'?


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 7, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Hi guys, morning c:


Ayy aerate , hows it!?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 7, 2015)

Sparro said:


> @Mahiro Evenin'!
> 
> Pretty tired, my soccer game tomorrow might actually be canceled (again), though. Kinda saddens me..I really wanna play XD
> 
> How are you doin'?



Hahaha you creative naming senses still hasn't changed! I'm surprised you are still coming up with all these LOL XD

Aww!! Why might it be canceled? D;

I'm doing a lot better! Just a little sleepy hahaha XD


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Good evening everyone!! How are you guys all doing today? <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Miharuu! Welcome backk !!  , i hope eating out went well!
Im doin good, just studying 
You think so? Haha, im worried people might think its too expensive ;_; 
But there are big things for my art shop, maybe even the return of my full colors 0.0


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

@Marihu

To be honest, I'm afraid I'm going to have to start quoting you because people might not know its you I'm talking too XD

It might be canceled because the field might flood over, its been really rainy here ;-;

How was work?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 7, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Miharuu! Welcome backk !!  , i hope eating out went well!
> Im doin good, just studying
> You think so? Haha, im worried people might think its too expensive ;_;
> But there are big things for my art shop, maybe even the return of my full colors 0.0


Thank you!!! cx It went great!~ We headed out for a walk just recently and oh gosh it was chilly hahaha! XD
PSHH NOT EVEN!!! Personally I don't think it's expensive at all!! ;v ; Your art is so wonderful, it deserves it!! ; v; I mean heck, Jane and I paid that much!! <33 You deserve it!!!

OHHH THAT SOUNDS AWESOME! XD



Sparro said:


> @Marihu
> 
> To be honest, I'm afraid I'm going to have to start quoting you because people might not know its you I'm talking too XD
> 
> ...


LOL AWWW!! Hahaha At least I know who you're talking to!  

AWWW!! ; _ ; Sorry to hear that! D; I hope it doesn't rain tomorrow so you guys can play!!

I didn't have any work today! cx Luckily!! But I do have work tomorrow morning :'D (Saturday)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

Hello everyone! It's 7am over here and I attempted to stay up all night because of an RP.

It was totally worth it though. =u=

How is everyone?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 7, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Hello everyone! It's 7am over here and I attempted to stay up all night because of an RP.
> 
> It was totally worth it though. =u=
> 
> How is everyone?



Omg!! I hope you got some rest!! ; v; Luckily it's the weekend!! Hahaha XD 
Glad to hear you had fun! XD

I'm doing great!~ Just slightly tired/sleepy from the long walk hahaha XD How about you? c:


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Hello everyone! It's 7am over here and I attempted to stay up all night because of an RP.
> 
> It was totally worth it though. =u=
> 
> How is everyone?



Oh bajeez, i'm so sorry XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Marharhu
DANG IT IM NEARLY OUT OF IDEAS
ON MY MINDS EDGE

Ah, if only. It's been raining all day, yesterday too, and it's supposed to rain tomorrow. It's also supposed to rain all night, so there is a high chance of it being flooded. At least I can stay up! Eeeeeven though I'm more a morning person XD

Have a good day at work tomorrow!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Thank you!!! cx It went great!~ We headed out for a walk just recently and oh gosh it was chilly hahaha! XD
> PSHH NOT EVEN!!! Personally I don't think it's expensive at all!! ;v ; Your art is so wonderful, it deserves it!! ; v; I mean heck, Jane and I paid that much!! <33 You deserve it!!!
> 
> OHHH THAT SOUNDS AWESOME! XD


aw that sounds great!! oh really, did you bring a jacket?
AA your too kind!!!!and thanks for that! you guys helped me a lot with improving my chibi style!!
ahh thankyou!!! ^.^

and yea, i'd love to stop scribbling and start drawing XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



SuperStar2361 said:


> Hello everyone! It's 7am over here and I attempted to stay up all night because of an RP.
> 
> It was totally worth it though. =u=
> 
> How is everyone?



omg go get some sleep!!
im totaly over sleepless nights, after staying up all night to finnish my art assignment, then going to school =.=
i did the same thing last week for graphics 

lesson in life: don't procrastinate

im doing great thanks! just about to go and study


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Good evening!  How's your morning going so far? c;



Not so good D: still sick, and I didn't really sleep too well. ):

HOW WAS YOUR WALK XD


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg!! I hope you got some rest!! ; v; Luckily it's the weekend!! Hahaha XD
> Glad to hear you had fun! XD
> 
> I'm doing great!~ Just slightly tired/sleepy from the long walk hahaha XD How about you? c:



I'm doing great, apart from being a little tired of course XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Oh bajeez, i'm so sorry XD



It's OK! It was totally worth it! *cough* Izzy x Kyle *cough*


----------



## Miharu (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm super sleepy hahaha I'll be taking a short nap now!~ If anything I may just fall asleep hahaha!! Goodnight you guys!! <3 I hope you guys have a wonderful night/weekend! cx


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 7, 2015)

but procastination is gr8


----------



## Araie (Nov 7, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> but procastination is gr8



Read your sig.


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 7, 2015)

I just posted my voice in the accents thread, so if you guys want a voice to put with le typing, here it is. http://vocaroo.com/i/s0JaLcEkMMiZ


----------



## oswaldies (Nov 7, 2015)

How do you pronounce Miharu? ; v ;;


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> How do you pronounce Miharu? ; v ;;



I've been pronouncing it mee-har-oo.


----------



## oswaldies (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I've been pronouncing it mee-har-oo.



I have too @-@


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 7, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> How do you pronounce Miharu? ; v ;;



I've been pronouncing it meh-ha-roo heh


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 7, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Helloooooooooo everyone!
> 
> How are you?



depressed


----------



## Albuns (Nov 7, 2015)

Good morning everyone~


----------



## Damniel (Nov 7, 2015)

Hey Alby, it's been awhile.


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 7, 2015)

Araie said:


> Read your sig.



Nope 

omg so funny ayy lmao haha haha +1+2 rt fav like byeee


----------



## Albuns (Nov 7, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey Alby, it's been awhile.



Aye, Daniel. How's it been?


----------



## Damniel (Nov 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Aye, Daniel. How's it been?



Doing well, just chilling on tbt for the weekend, how about you?


----------



## Albuns (Nov 7, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Doing well, just chilling on tbt for the weekend, how about you?



Either that or gaming. It's been nothing but tests for the past 3 days. x u x


----------



## Damniel (Nov 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Either that or gaming. It's been nothing but tests for the past 3 days. x u x



Aw that sucks, I got some papers to write this weekend, so I'll start working on that today I guess.


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

How's everyone today this morning/afternoon/evening? I just ate Nutella, which tastes DELICIOUS!!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 7, 2015)

Tfw you wake up at 4 in the morning after a bad dream
But weirdly my cat woke me up before it got reallt bad, which was cool i guess


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 7, 2015)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi guys! Good morning! You all caught me in an extremely good mood! Which means, for the mean time; Sparro isn't on my death list! Until he does somethin' to tick me off, that is. XD
 So how are we all?

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> Tfw you wake up at 4 in the morning after a bad dream
> But weirdly my cat woke me up before it got reallt bad, which was cool i guess



Awww. Sorry about that Gravy-kun. When I have nightmares, I can't wake up. I want to, I need to, but I just can't. It's hard and difficult and I hate it XD


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 7, 2015)

Morning everyone! C: What are you guys up to? 

I'm getting back into graphics, so I was wondering if anyone wants anytime to be made! I'll make them for you for free, but I also accept btb donations LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> Tfw you wake up at 4 in the morning after a bad dream
> But weirdly my cat woke me up before it got reallt bad, which was cool i guess



Aw, what was the dream about? I hate it when that happens too, fortunately I haven't had nightmares in so long lol.

You should go back to sleep though!!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 7, 2015)

Morning everyone!! <3 I got work off today since I'm going to use this day to just try to recover as much as I can! I'm getting better though and I feel a lot better! XD But I don't want to overwork myself and end up with a 104 fever again :'D 

What are you guys all up to? <3





Sugarella said:


> How's everyone today this morning/afternoon/evening? I just ate Nutella, which tastes DELICIOUS!!


AYEEE!~ My morning is going pretty great!~ I'm thinking of what I should eat for breakfast ahahaha and omg that sounds delicious!! I love Nutella!! XD



gravyplz said:


> Tfw you wake up at 4 in the morning after a bad dream
> But weirdly my cat woke me up before it got reallt bad, which was cool i guess


AWWWW!!! D; Nooo thank god your cat came to the rescue!! ; v; -hugs-



Dawnpiplup said:


> Good morning everyone!


Morning Dawn!! <33 How are you doing today? 



Bucky Barnes said:


> Hi guys! Good morning! You all caught me in an extremely good mood! Which means, for the mean time; Sparro isn't on my death list! Until he does somethin' to tick me off, that is. XD
> So how are we all?


Morning Bucky!!! <333 That's great to hear!!! and omg LOL WHAT DID SPARRO DO AHAHAHA
I'm doing great!! How about yourself? <3



Aerate said:


> Morning everyone! C: What are you guys up to?
> 
> I'm getting back into graphics, so I was wondering if anyone wants anytime to be made! I'll make them for you for free, but I also accept btb donations LOL


Morning!! <33 I'm trying to figure out what I want to eat ahaha

OHH NICEEEE!!! Can't wait to see all the finished results! ;D


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

omg i am so bored miharu!!

the rp I am participating hasn't been updated in a while Dx


----------



## sej (Nov 7, 2015)

Please could i join the popsicles in freezing please?


----------



## Albuns (Nov 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning everyone!! <3 I got work off today since I'm going to use this day to just try to recover as much as I can! I'm getting better though and I feel a lot better! XD But I don't want to overwork myself and end up with a 104 fever again :'D
> 
> What are you guys all up to? <3
> 
> ...



Mama Mihaaaa~ 104 degrees? Shucks, good thing you're recovering fast then, eh? c:
Just finished watching Noragami Aragoto and now I'm just waiting for the next episode of Haikyuu!! to come out today.


----------



## Damniel (Nov 7, 2015)

Just doing some tbt and chill


----------



## Miharu (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> omg i am so bored miharu!!
> 
> the rp I am participating hasn't been updated in a while Dx


AWWW!~ Well at least you can chat here with us! Hahahaha XD

Oh no! ; v; How long has it been since it wasn't updated? o:



Sej said:


> Please could i join the popsicles in freezing please?


SEJJJ AYEEEE!~ WELCOME TO TEAM POPSICLE (TP for short!) <3 I just added you to the freezing list!~ Please feel free to chat with us at any time, participate in the quests to earn pps to redeem awesome rewards (I'll be adding a bunch of new quests when I feel better XD ), and etc!~ Once you finish reading my OP and Buddy's OP, if you have any other questions afterwards, please feel free to ask! cx Our OP pretty much explains all the rules and activities and etc!~  



Alby-Kun said:


> Mama Mihaaaa~ 104 degrees? Shucks, good thing you're recovering fast then, eh? c:
> Just finished watching Noragami Aragoto and now I'm just waiting for the next episode of Haikyuu!! to come out today.


Yeah :'D I don't remember if it was 104 or 105 ahahah this was a few months ago where I was working and I started to feel cold/sick and they let me leave like 20 minutes earlier and I had to call my bf to have his friend drop him off at my workplace since I felt like I couldn't drive :'D When we got home, he took my temperature and my temperature was REALLY high ahahah

OHH NICEEE!~ XD I haven't seen Noragami yet or Haikyuu but all my friends really love it ahahah



Call me Daniel said:


> Just doing some tbt and chill


AYEEE NICE XD Just lurking? ;D Hahaha 
Any plans for the outside world today? XD


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning!! <33 I'm trying to figure out what I want to eat ahaha
> 
> OHH NICEEEE!!! Can't wait to see all the finished results! ;D



Heyy morning <3333 Haha you got anything in mind? I'm just eating the leftover chicken from yesterday for dinner lmao.

THANKSS!! I went through my photobucket and imgur accounts and added in whatever stuff I could find made by me. Some of it makes me cringe >_> Oh well XD I made a gfx gallery you might wanna check out! <3


----------



## Fauna_Friend (Nov 7, 2015)

I don't have a Popsicle collectible...but could I still chat here maybe?


----------



## sej (Nov 7, 2015)

Cool! 
So how is everyone?


----------



## Damniel (Nov 7, 2015)

The outside is a scary and cold world...


----------



## himeki (Nov 7, 2015)

AHHHH YES!

We've almost finished making my Mary Kozakura cosplay!  now all I need is that stupidly hard to find white mascara and white eyeliner!


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 7, 2015)

Fauna_Friend said:


> I don't have a Popsicle collectible...but could I still chat here maybe?



Definitely! We'd love to have you <3 you can be in the Freezer's list


----------



## Albuns (Nov 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AWWW!~ Well at least you can chat here with us! Hahahaha XD
> 
> Oh no! ; v; How long has it been since it wasn't updated? o:
> 
> ...



Wow, good thing you had somewhere there for you. I can't imagine driving at all, let along driving while sick. ;v;


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 7, 2015)

Good morning everyone!

How are y'all doing? c:


----------



## Albuns (Nov 7, 2015)

Fauna_Friend said:


> I don't have a Popsicle collectible...but could I still chat here maybe?



Of course, feel free to pop in anytime~ c:


----------



## sej (Nov 7, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> How are y'all doing? c:



Good thx! You?


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 7, 2015)

Sej, Fauna: Welcome to TP <3 it's so nice to have you both!! 

How're you guys doing? c:


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning everyone!! <3 I got work off today since I'm going to use this day to just try to recover as much as I can! I'm getting better though and I feel a lot better! XD But I don't want to overwork myself and end up with a 104 fever again :'D
> 
> What are you guys all up to? <3
> 
> ...



Mornin', Miharu! I'm doing pretty great! My sickness is going away slowly. And a day off, eh? That's awesome!  but please do take care and not have 104 degrees again


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 7, 2015)

Sej said:


> Good thx! You?



That's good!
And I'm doing good too!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 7, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> How are y'all doing? c:



Good morning,  Lucanosa!


----------



## sej (Nov 7, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Sej, Fauna: Welcome to TP <3 it's so nice to have you both!!
> 
> How're you guys doing? c:


Thank you! 

Im good thanks, you?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 7, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Heyy morning <3333 Haha you got anything in mind? I'm just eating the leftover chicken from yesterday for dinner lmao.
> 
> THANKSS!! I went through my photobucket and imgur accounts and added in whatever stuff I could find made by me. Some of it makes me cringe >_> Oh well XD I made a gfx gallery you might wanna check out! <3


Hmm probably some applesauce LOL Idk Patrick isn't here and I'm too lazy to make anything for myself HAHAHAHA XD 

OHH NICEE!! I think I saw it!! Hahaha I'll double check though!! XD And oh boy, you should see my old ones on my gallery :'D THOSE WILL make you cringe AHAHAHA



Fauna_Friend said:


> I don't have a Popsicle collectible...but could I still chat here maybe?


OF COURSE!!! Would you like to be added to the Popsicles in Freezing list? <333 Welcome to Team Popsicle btw! 



Sej said:


> Cool!
> So how is everyone?


I'm doing great!! So happy to have you here with us! <3 Do you have any plans for today? 



Call me Daniel said:


> The outside is a scary and cold world...


AHAHAHAH SORRY XD It's okay! You can turn yourself into a magical warm potato! ;DDD



MayorEvvie said:


> AHHHH YES!
> 
> We've almost finished making my Mary Kozakura cosplay!  now all I need is that stupidly hard to find white mascara and white eyeliner!


OMG NICEEEE!!! PLEASE FEEL FREE TO SHARE PROGRESS PHOTOS HERE AHHH <333 And oh boy!! I know they sell those white mascaras and white eyeliner at Sephora, but it's pretty pricey :'D rip



Alby-Kun said:


> Wow, good thing you had somewhere there for you. I can't imagine driving at all, let along driving while sick. ;v;


Yeah!! ; v; He's so sweet ahaha , but since I was sick, he made me stay away from my laptop for like 2 days :'D I was like NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



Lucanosa said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> How are y'all doing? c:


Morning Lucanosa!! <33 I'm doing great!~ How about yourself? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> Mornin', Miharu! I'm doing pretty great! My sickness is going away slowly. And a day off, eh? That's awesome!  but please do take care and not have 104 degrees again



That's great to hear!! <33 And omg!! ;v ; I hope both of our colds/sickness goes away!! :'D 
And yesss!! So happy to have a weekend rest day hahaha!! XD
Ahh I shall!! Thank you for worrying!! ;//v//; <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> SEJJJ AYEEEE!~ WELCOME TO TEAM POPSICLE (TP for short!) <3 I just added you to the freezing list!~ Please feel free to chat with us at any time, participate in the quests to earn pps to redeem awesome rewards (I'll be adding a bunch of new quests when I feel better XD ), and etc!~ Once you finish reading my OP and Buddy's OP, if you have any other questions afterwards, please feel free to ask! cx Our OP pretty much explains all the rules and activities and etc!~



Welcome to da Team Popsicle, Sej! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fauna_Friend said:


> I don't have a Popsicle collectible...but could I still chat here maybe?



Of course! Feel free to chat to your heart's content


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 7, 2015)

Sej said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Im good thanks, you?



That's good!! I'm okay, still recovering from the sickness hahah XD I'm feeling a lot better right now, which is good c:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 7, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Good morning,  Lucanosa!





Miharu said:


> Morning Lucanosa!! <33 I'm doing great!~ How about yourself?



Morning!  And I'm doing great!  I'm still sick though  I wonder how long the popsicle fever is gonna stay XD


----------



## himeki (Nov 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OMG NICEEEE!!! PLEASE FEEL FREE TO SHARE PROGRESS PHOTOS HERE AHHH <333 And oh boy!! I know they sell those white mascaras and white eyeliner at Sephora, but it's pretty pricey :'D rip


YES I WILL hehe! not with me tho, there are some people on this forum that I kinda don't want to show my face to, and although pretty much everyone on TP is fine, others view this thread ;v;

Ah, we don't have that in the barren lands of the UK! I'll probably get my eyeliner from MUA, since its cheap and a good brand, but the mascara is comming from amazon ;v;


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Morning!  And I'm doing great!  I'm still sick though  I wonder how long the popsicle fever is gonna stay XD



what i never knew you were sick
im kind of sick. my throat keeps itching and it feels horrible >_>


----------



## Albuns (Nov 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hmm probably some applesauce LOL Idk Patrick isn't here and I'm too lazy to make anything for myself HAHAHAHA XD
> 
> OHH NICEE!! I think I saw it!! Hahaha I'll double check though!! XD And oh boy, you should see my old ones on my gallery :'D THOSE WILL make you cringe AHAHAHA
> 
> ...



x3 D'aww~, I don't see why he'd do that... unless you were been laying down and not sleeping a wink with that laptop on you. XD


----------



## sej (Nov 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm doing great!! So happy to have you here with us! <3 Do you have any plans for today?



Thats good! 
Ahh thank you! 
No not really, just chilling aha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> Welcome to da Team Popsicle, Sej!



Thank you!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 7, 2015)

@Miharu: XD, thanks! Lol I hope both our sickness goes away too. And btw, here's a maybe helpful tip to cure your sickness:

Eat lots of really hot things, like soup perhaps, to make you sweat! Swearing is good whenever your sick, because it'll help you get rid of it faster! My grandma and my mom told me this, and it worked on me XD. Also, eat lots of garlic!  And...

BE A FLUFFY POTATO so that I can eat you mwahahaha


----------



## Miharu (Nov 7, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Morning!  And I'm doing great!  I'm still sick though  I wonder how long the popsicle fever is gonna stay XD


AWW!!! We are all sick oh no!! D: I hope this evil sickness goes away!! DX 
Hahaha it's great to hear you are doing great though!!! cx Any plans today? 



MayorEvvie said:


> YES I WILL hehe! not with me tho, there are some people on this forum that I kinda don't want to show my face to, and although pretty much everyone on TP is fine, others view this thread ;v;
> 
> Ah, we don't have that in the barren lands of the UK! I'll probably get my eyeliner from MUA, since its cheap and a good brand, but the mascara is comming from amazon ;v;


Ahh I completely understand!! Then please feel free to send me a PM!! <33 Hahaha XD If you ever want to share it! 
OHHH That's great to hear!!! XD Can't wait to see the results! <3



Alby-Kun said:


> x3 D'aww~, I don't see why he'd do that... unless you were been laying down and not sleeping a wink with that laptop on you. XD


AHAHAHA WELLLLLL..... -cough cough- Apparently, each time I was on my laptop, my fever would raise AHAHAHA sooooo yeah XD



Sej said:


> Thats good!
> Ahh thank you!
> No not really, just chilling aha


Hahaha XD Chilling like a popsicle?


----------



## sej (Nov 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AWW!!! We are all sick oh no!! D: I hope this evil sickness goes away!! DX
> Hahaha it's great to hear you are doing great though!!! cx Any plans today?
> 
> 
> ...


Of course! xD


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 7, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Morning!  And I'm doing great!  I'm still sick though  I wonder how long the popsicle fever is gonna stay XD



XD yeah, it seems like almost everyone is sick on TP  I hope you feel better!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 7, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> @Miharu: XD, thanks! Lol I hope both our sickness goes away too. And btw, here's a maybe helpful tip to cure your sickness:
> 
> Eat lots of really hot things, like soup perhaps, to make you sweat! Swearing is good whenever your sick, because it'll help you get rid of it faster! My grandma and my mom told me this, and it worked on me XD. Also, eat lots of garlic!  And...
> 
> BE A FLUFFY POTATO so that I can eat you mwahahaha



Omg thanks for the tip!! Hahaha when I read "hot" I thought you meant spicy, so I was about to say that I eat so much spicy food as is HAHAHA XD Oh boy :'D I rarely sweat hahaha it's VERY hard to get me to sweat :'D And yess!! I love eating soup!! <3 And hot things in general ahaha! XD 

OMG AHAHA HOW ABOUT A LAZY POTATO, CAN I BE A LAZY POTATO INSTEAD? XD Please don't eat me ; v ; I swear I'm not delicious!


----------



## Albuns (Nov 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHAHAHA WELLLLLL..... -cough cough- Apparently, each time I was on my laptop, my fever would raise AHAHAHA sooooo yeah XD



Tsktsk. -w- At least now you know~


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> what i never knew you were sick
> im kind of sick. my throat keeps itching and it feels horrible >_>



Yeah >.> I've been sick for a long time now X"D the popsicle fever is hard to cure
I hope you feel better soon though o:



Sej said:


> ~



;D Welcome to Team Popsicle!!



Miharu said:


> AWW!!! We are all sick oh no!! D: I hope this evil sickness goes away!! DX
> Hahaha it's great to hear you are doing great though!!! cx Any plans today?



XD The popsicle fever is still spreading omg
And probably clean and start a small gardening shop. I wish the TBT marketplace was split into actual AC:NL stuff and everything else, because there's so many collectible threads it's hard to sell much ;-;



Dawnpiplup said:


> XD yeah, it seems like almost everyone is sick on TP  I hope you feel better!



x] Thank you!


----------



## himeki (Nov 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahh I completely understand!! Then please feel free to send me a PM!! <33 Hahaha XD If you ever want to share it!
> OHHH That's great to hear!!! XD Can't wait to see the results! <3


maybe idk. Unfortunately I can't wear circle lenses at the moment (spoke to my optician, he said that due to the fact my eyes are really good and clear at the moment, there would be a risk of damage ;v so the only way I can get pink eyes is by photoshopping haha! plus i have a giant spot on my nose which im begging to go before the 21st!)

I'll post a pic of an eye (maybe since eyes=not face) when they arrive which will probably be tomorro, yay amazon prime!


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hmm probably some applesauce LOL Idk Patrick isn't here and I'm too lazy to make anything for myself HAHAHAHA XD
> 
> OHH NICEE!! I think I saw it!! Hahaha I'll double check though!! XD And oh boy, you should see my old ones on my gallery :'D THOSE WILL make you cringe AHAHAHA


Aww LOL I'd make you something if I was around ): where's my sweetheart Patty off to though? 

Haha let me know what you think!! XD And oh I saw those, but you improved so much over the years!! XD


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

does anyone like melanie martinez?


----------



## himeki (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> does anyone like melanie martinez?



Not really, no.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> does anyone like melanie martinez?



The name Melanie is lovely :')


----------



## Miharu (Nov 7, 2015)

Sej said:


> Of course! xD


What do you normally do for fun? XD



Lucanosa said:


> XD The popsicle fever is still spreading omg
> And probably clean and start a small gardening shop. I wish the TBT marketplace was split into actual AC:NL stuff and everything else, because there's so many collectible threads it's hard to sell much ;-;


It is!!! Omg XD
Ohh sounds fun!! XD Ahh that's true!! > v< But they have the ACNL thread don't they? o: I thought I saw people selling/asking for TBT on there as well XD 



MayorEvvie said:


> maybe idk. Unfortunately I can't wear circle lenses at the moment (spoke to my optician, he said that due to the fact my eyes are really good and clear at the moment, there would be a risk of damage ;v so the only way I can get pink eyes is by photoshopping haha! plus i have a giant spot on my nose which im begging to go before the 21st!)
> 
> I'll post a pic of an eye (maybe since eyes=not face) when they arrive which will probably be tomorro, yay amazon prime!



OHH got youu yeah ahaha ; v; Well they can only really be bad for your eyes if you wear them on a daily basis, if it's just for events and such, they wouldn't do any damage (at least not that I know of xD) Also when wearing lenses, recommended time is wearing it for no longer than 6 hours. (Also make sure to have some lens drop on you to use when you are wearing contacts like every 2-3 hours ahahaha)

Sweet!! XD



Aerate said:


> Aww LOL I'd make you something if I was around ): where's my sweetheart Patty off to though?
> 
> Haha let me know what you think!! XD And oh I saw those, but you improved so much over the years!! XD


He's at an orientation for work at Amazon!  AND NO HES MINE LOOOOL XD

I shall!~ And ahhh I'm happy I did ahaha XD



Sugarella said:


> does anyone like melanie martinez?


OHH I do! naekoya showed me her album and I really liked it XD


----------



## sej (Nov 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> What do you normally do for fun? XD
> 
> 
> It is!!! Omg XD
> ...



Go on here, go clothes shopping aaand thats about it xD
Oh and watching youtube


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> He's at an orientation for work at Amazon!  AND NO HES MINE LOOOOL XD
> 
> I shall!~ And ahhh I'm happy I did ahaha XD



Oh wow he works at Amazon? That's so cool ;u; I'm so proud of my Patty <3 AND HAHAH NO WAY. We're destined to be together Ugh even our names have an A. 

Thank youu! And yeah totally hahah.

I'm gonna go study for an hour or so, see you guys in a bit <3


----------



## himeki (Nov 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH got youu yeah ahaha ; v; Well they can only really be bad for your eyes if you wear them on a daily basis, if it's just for events and such, they wouldn't do any damage (at least not that I know of xD) Also when wearing lenses, recommended time is wearing it for no longer than 6 hours. (Also make sure to have some lens drop on you to use when you are wearing contacts like every 2-3 hours ahahaha)


Yeah, he doesn't want me to risk it (or get told of by telling me I can) so its fine c:

WHEN I ORDERED I HAD 20 SECONDS TO SPARE OMG.

Unfortunately the mascara is a standard brush, so I will use my Miss Manga (genuine title, its really good product hahahah!) for a layer, then start layering up the white c:


----------



## Miharu (Nov 7, 2015)

Sej said:


> Go on here, go clothes shopping aaand thats about it xD
> Oh and watching youtube


Ohh do you shop online for clothes too? c: I really prefer ordering my clothes online compared to buying it in store ahaha XD I just love this one shop called omocat.com! Their outfits are just so adorable ahh <33

YESSS AHAHA XD OHH YOU SHOULD WATCH THIS YOUTUBE VIDEO LOL I LOVE IT SO MUCH







Aerate said:


> Oh wow he works at Amazon? That's so cool ;u; I'm so proud of my Patty <3 AND HAHAH NO WAY. We're destined to be together Ugh even our names have an A.
> 
> Thank youu! And yeah totally hahah.
> 
> I'm gonna go study for an hour or so, see you guys in a bit <3


He does now! Hahaha and HECK NO AHAHA WHAT DO YOU MEAN "MY" LOOL HE'S MINE XD ahahaha XD He'll never notice you! >;D

Okay!~ Have a fun time studying! XD



MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, he doesn't want me to risk it (or get told of by telling me I can) so its fine c:
> 
> WHEN I ORDERED I HAD 20 SECONDS TO SPARE OMG.
> 
> Unfortunately the mascara is a standard brush, so I will use my Miss Manga (genuine title, its really good product hahahah!) for a layer, then start layering up the white c:


That's true! XD

OMG THAT TIME CRUNCH LOL

Ohh that's good! cx


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 7, 2015)

Mocha frappe's from McDonalds are my life you guys hnnnn
 I finally got Julian! 2 dreamies obtained MUAHAAHAH


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

@MayorEvvie, I recommend *not* buying cheap contacts from a gas station or convience store, because I read somewhere that some guy got temporarily blinded because he bought cheap/fake contacts for a costume.

Be careful! xD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 7, 2015)

Aerate said:


> The name Melanie is lovely :')



Hahaha! That's my name! c:


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi everyone :3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 7, 2015)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Hi everyone :3



They're doing restocks...? For what collectible? I forgot today was Founders Day! To me, it's just my girlfriend's birthday! XD


----------



## Miharu (Nov 7, 2015)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Hi everyone :3



Hii!!  This is my first time seeing you on here I think hahaha XD Welcome to TP!


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> They're doing restocks...? For what collectible? I forgot today was Founders Day! To me, it's just my girlfriend's birthday! XD



where did you hear about restocks..?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> where did you hear about restocks..?



Well the person I quoted originally posted something about restocks! XD


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hii!!  This is my first time seeing you on here I think hahaha XD Welcome to TP!


Yeah I was on here b4 and then I mina rook a long break from tbt so yeah :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bucky Barnes said:


> They're doing restocks...? For what collectible? I forgot today was Founders Day! To me, it's just my girlfriend's birthday! XD




I got confused about previous posts sorry XD


----------



## himeki (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> @MayorEvvie, I recommend *not* buying cheap contacts from a gas station or convience store, because I read somewhere that some guy got temporarily blinded because he bought cheap/fake contacts for a costume.
> 
> Be careful! xD



Don't worry! I was gonna get them from a trusted store heheh!


And wow, my dad is being a complete piece of trash today.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 7, 2015)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Yeah I was on here b4 and then I mina rook a long break from tbt so yeah :3



OHH WELCOME BACKK!! XD Would you like me to add you to the Popsicles in Freezing list?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH WELCOME BACKK!! XD Would you like me to add you to the Popsicles in Freezing list?


 I am already on the list :3


----------



## Miharu (Nov 7, 2015)

ToxiFoxy said:


> I am already on the list :3



-FACEPALM- LOOOL AHAHA I KNEW YOUR NAME WAS FAMILIAR XD I went to look on the list and skimmed through but I somehow missed your new so I thought you were completely new ahahah sorry about that!! How have you been?? XD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 7, 2015)

MIHARU KUUUUUUUUUN! <33


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Don't worry! I was gonna get them from a trusted store heheh!
> 
> 
> And wow, my dad is being a complete piece of trash today.




Aww why? Dx


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> He does now! Hahaha and HECK NO AHAHA WHAT DO YOU MEAN "MY" LOOL HE'S MINE XD ahahaha XD He'll never notice you! >;D
> 
> Okay!~ Have a fun time studying! XD


LOOOL NO WAY HAHAH 

I didn't really study much, I kept procrastinating lmao so I ended up on my PC half an hour later ;u;


----------



## aericell (Nov 7, 2015)

Good morning!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 7, 2015)

Morning happiness! o: How are ya'?


----------



## aericell (Nov 7, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Morning happiness! o: How are ya'?



Great! I won ardrey's giveaway and I'm so happy omg!! How are you?


----------



## himeki (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Aww why? Dx



Want me to PM?


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Want me to PM?



Sure, it's fine! My inbox is empty.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 7, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Hahaha! That's my name! c:



Haha wow really? I love your name <3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 7, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Haha wow really? I love your name <3



AAaaah! >w< Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



happinessdelight said:


> Great! I won ardrey's giveaway and I'm so happy omg!! How are you?



I'm so happy for you! Congrats!! <3 Ardrey's art is really adorable hnnnnnn
 I'm doing good! Just running through aLL THESE UNORGANIZED FLOWERS @__________@ I'm too lazy to organize them so I literally spent ten minutes simply running through them and getting rid of them all @v@


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Great! I won ardrey's giveaway and I'm so happy omg!! How are you?



Oh congrats!! Her art is amazing!!


----------



## aericell (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Oh congrats!! Her art is amazing!!



thanks!



Bucky Barnes said:


> AAaaah! >w< Thank you!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



thank you!! those 500+ posts def paid off TvT omg unorganized flowers irritate the heck outta me, it takes me ~1 hour to get them all neat and sorted but its such a hassle running back and forth to move them OTL


----------



## Llust (Nov 7, 2015)

ohhmyygodd;^; i reserved this day specifically for playing dragomon hunters or aura kingdom but their servers & site is down for some reason. ughh..i have no idea what the problem is or if im the only one who cant access it. im assuming the site was just overloaded? but i really hope it gets fixed soon >.< my life has no meaning anymore //crai


----------



## himeki (Nov 7, 2015)

mimihime said:


> ohhmyygodd;^; i reserved this day specifically for playing dragomon hunters or aura kingdom but their servers & site is down for some reason. ughh..i have no idea what the problem is or if im the only one who cant access it. im assuming the site was just overloaded? but i really hope it gets fixed soon >.< my life has no meaning anymore //crai


You have Dragomon hunters? What server are you on?


----------



## Llust (Nov 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> You have Dragomon hunters? What server are you on?



paradox. wbu?


----------



## himeki (Nov 7, 2015)

mimihime said:


> paradox. wbu?



Paradox c: You can probably guess my username lol!


----------



## Llust (Nov 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Paradox c: You can probably guess my username lol!



oh, awesome! im assuming its evvie?
i noticed that a lot of good in game names are still available so i went ahead and snatched some for myself haha. my ign is celesteria if you want to add me c: what level are you?


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 7, 2015)

morning everyone!!, how is everyone ^.^ thought i'd come and say hi before i get ready to go out ^.^



Bucky Barnes said:


> Hi guys! Good morning! You all caught me in an extremely good mood! Which means, for the mean time; Sparro isn't on my death list! Until he does somethin' to tick me off, that is. XD
> So how are we all?
> Awww. Sorry about that Gravy-kun. When I have nightmares, I can't wake up. I want to, I need to, but I just can't. It's hard and difficult and I hate it XD


morning bucky ^.^ how are youu!?
wait really? that sucks. I hardly ever have bad dreams, but when i do, i can't wake up either.



Aerate said:


> Morning everyone! C: What are you guys up to?
> 
> Aw, what was the dream about? I hate it when that happens too, fortunately I haven't had nightmares in so long lol.
> 
> You should go back to sleep though!!


hey aerate!, did you get my p.m  ?
and it wasn't that bad bu pretty bad, i'm not gonna go into detail because tp  , but lets say something gross was at my front door and broke in, and then i woke up lol



Miharu said:


> Morning everyone!! <3 I got work off today since I'm going to use this day to just try to recover as much as I can! I'm getting better though and I feel a lot better! XD But I don't want to overwork myself and end up with a 104 fever again :'D
> 
> What are you guys all up to? <3
> 
> ...


miharuuu!! morning!! aaaa , oh i hope your feeling better!!, i know how much a cold can knock someone down, omg 104 fever!!!
yea you better take some rest.

aa yea, its almost like he knew i was having a bad dream 0.0 , pretty spooky



Sej said:


> Please could i join the popsicles in freezing please?



oh hey sej, welcome to team popsicle ! ^.^ (haha our mayors have a lot in common)


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi everyone! How are you all? c:


----------



## himeki (Nov 7, 2015)

mimihime said:


> oh, awesome! im assuming its evvie?
> i noticed that a lot of good in game names are still available so i went ahead and snatched some for myself haha. my ign is celesteria if you want to add me c: what level are you?



level 2 RIP
I was worried about my name bing taken!

I was actually Ene in the beta! And Ene is a character from a really popular anime! Lol


----------



## Llust (Nov 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> level 2 RIP
> I was worried about my name bing taken!
> 
> I was actually Ene in the beta! And Ene is a character from a really popular anime! Lol



is it kagerou project? xD i loved that anime, its the definition of perfection

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sleepi said:


> Hi everyone! How are you all? c:



im doing great c: just woke up not too long ago and started my day off with sexy pizza ~
how are you doing?


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 7, 2015)

mimihime said:


> oh, awesome! im assuming its evvie?
> i noticed that a lot of good in game names are still available so i went ahead and snatched some for myself haha. my ign is celesteria if you want to add me c: what level are you?



I tried signing up on the site but it gave me an error every time :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> hey aerate!, did you get my p.m  ?
> and it wasn't that bad bu pretty bad, i'm not gonna go into detail because tp  , but lets say something gross was at my front door and broke in, and then i woke up lol


Yoooo! I did  I'm just waiting on a friend to come on to ask if she wants to get her OC drawn instead, haha. 

Lol well that's fine, at least it was just a dream xD Maybe you should tone down on watching those zombie movies lmao.


----------



## Llust (Nov 7, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I tried signing up on the site but it gave me an error every time :/



oh, thats weird. did you try signing up today? for some reason the site itself has been down for awhile now


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 7, 2015)

Evening guys! Hope everyone is having a great weekend c:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> level 2 RIP
> I was worried about my name bing taken!
> 
> I was actually Ene in the beta! And Ene is a character from a really popular anime! Lol



ENE FROM MEKAKU CITY ACTORS?!! >w<

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> morning everyone!!, how is everyone ^.^ thought i'd come and say hi before i get ready to go out ^.^
> 
> 
> morning bucky ^.^ how are youu!?
> ...



oh hi gravy! o:


----------



## Taj (Nov 7, 2015)

bored (ctrl v time) 



Spoiler



boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored *boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored*


*

- - - Post Merge - - -

holy hell 200,000 views*


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg thanks for the tip!! Hahaha when I read "hot" I thought you meant spicy, so I was about to say that I eat so much spicy food as is HAHAHA XD Oh boy :'D I rarely sweat hahaha it's VERY hard to get me to sweat :'D And yess!! I love eating soup!! <3 And hot things in general ahaha! XD
> 
> OMG AHAHA HOW ABOUT A LAZY POTATO, CAN I BE A LAZY POTATO INSTEAD? XD Please don't eat me ; v ; I swear I'm not delicious!



XD you're welcome!  I'm the exact opposite of you, I don't like to eat spicy foods! It's crazy that I like to eat hot things, but I can't eat spicy stuff. And yes, you can be a lazy potato. And all right...I won't eat you XD. Now run, run like the wind you lazy potato!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bucky Barnes said:


> Mocha frappe's from McDonalds are my life you guys hnnnn
> I finally got Julian! 2 dreamies obtained MUAHAAHAH



Mmm...mocha frappe sounds so good. And congrats on getting Julian!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 7, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Yoooo! I did  I'm just waiting on a friend to come on to ask if she wants to get her OC drawn instead, haha.
> 
> Lol well that's fine, at least it was just a dream xD Maybe you should tone down on watching those zombie movies lmao.


Ohhh i see lol
yea, it was so weird. It was more of a ghost demon thing than a zombie, but i watched a few horror trailers before i went to sleep so i think that's to blame 

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> Evening guys! Hope everyone is having a great weekend c:



hey naekoya!! i'm having a stressfull weekend 
how's yours?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bucky Barnes said:


> ENE FROM MEKAKU CITY ACTORS?!! >w<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



ayy bucky! hows it?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Evening guys! Hope everyone is having a great weekend c:



Good evening, naekoya! I'm having a good weekend,  but I feel tired. How about you?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 7, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Ohhh i see lol
> yea, it was so weird. It was more of a ghost demon thing than a zombie, but i watched a few horror trailers before i went to sleep so i think that's to blame
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I'm doing good sweetheart ;^) and you? >//////////w\\\\\\\\\\<


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hellero! Hows it going


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 7, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I'm doing good sweetheart ;^) and you? >//////////w\\\\\\\\\\<



im doin alright  just stressin over exams =.=

which reminds me i need to start studying for physics
ill see you guys later


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 7, 2015)

mimihime said:


> oh, thats weird. did you try signing up today? for some reason the site itself has been down for awhile now



Yeah I tried signing up when you guys were talking about it. Haha I guess I'll give it a shot another time c:


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

did anyone get a database error


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 7, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> hey naekoya!! i'm having a stressfull weekend
> how's yours?



oh no what's up? is it about the exams o~o
hopefully you have some days to relax!!
pretty cold and damp for me so trying to stay warm as possible lol



Dawnpiplup said:


> Good evening, naekoya! I'm having a good weekend,  but I feel tired. How about you?


Aww I see. Did you do anything fun? ^^
I'm doing fairly good myself too hehe


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> did anyone get a database error



yeS @___________@


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> did anyone get a database error



Naw, didn't really experience one today. Or right now, for that matter. 

I'm gonna sleep guys, I'm getting really sleepy. Good night <3


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 7, 2015)

-Double post-


----------



## roseflower (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> did anyone get a database error



Yes, but it was fine again within a few minutes^^

Hi everybody


----------



## himeki (Nov 7, 2015)

;v; i cant find my favorite lip chubby stick anywhere! i feel like im gonna cry ;v;


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ;v; i cant find my favorite lip chubby stick anywhere! i feel like im gonna cry ;v;



; v ; 
 Don't cry!! D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> Yes, but it was fine again within a few minutes^^
> 
> Hi everybody



Hi roseflower! Whatcha up to? c:


----------



## himeki (Nov 7, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> ; v ;
> Don't cry!! D:



i cant find it anywhere and I really need it...it was so small since it was only a sample but it works so well and I don't have the spare cash to buy another right now ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -

it was just a tester but i cant find the product anywhere in stores ive look anywhere it could be i feel like im gonna cry


----------



## roseflower (Nov 7, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> ; v ;
> Don't cry!! D:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I?m lazy c; Today is my first year anniversary being a member of the Belltree forum XD

@Evvie I hope you can find it ;v;


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi everyone, again! How's everyone doing? It's raining a lot where I am, I would take a picture to show you guys, but I'm too lazy to get up.


----------



## roseflower (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Hi everyone, again! How's everyone doing? It's raining a lot where I am, I would take a picture to show you guys, but I'm too lazy to get up.


Hi Sugar I?m feeling lazy too ;v;


----------



## MissLily123 (Nov 7, 2015)

Just here to pop in ^.^ Things have been a little rough so I haven't been as active. Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 7, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh no what's up? is it about the exams o~o
> hopefully you have some days to relax!!
> pretty cold and damp for me so trying to stay warm as possible lol


yea haha, i just read through my report and am getting stressed because they expect me to do really well and i dont know what im doing :_:
yea!! ill try relax as much as i can (you guys don't know how much i want these holidays to comeXD)
oh really? its summer here and the weather is so perfect ! (sorry for rubbing it in )
aw try to stay warm!! lots of hot drinks and blankets 

- - - Post Merge - - -



MissLily123 said:


> Just here to pop in ^.^ Things have been a little rough so I haven't been as active. Hope you all are doing well!



hey lilly! , oh i hope everything is ok!
im doing alright thanks ^.^ how are you?


----------



## N e s s (Nov 7, 2015)

Guys lucanosa is really upset right how, please talk to him.


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 7, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Guys lucanosa is really upset right how, please talk to him.



wait wha, whats happend? :_:


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Guys lucanosa is really upset right how, please talk to him.



he's pming right now ;-;

he said he is going on hiatus for a reason I'd rather not say here.


----------



## MissLily123 (Nov 7, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> yea haha, i just read through my report and am getting stressed because they expect me to do really well and i dont know what im doing :_:
> yea!! ill try relax as much as i can (you guys don't know how much i want these holidays to comeXD)
> oh really? its summer here and the weather is so perfect ! (sorry for rubbing it in )
> aw try to stay warm!! lots of hot drinks and blankets
> ...



***Lily***

I could always be better ^.^ And it is going to take a long time to recover from things, but I am sure I will become stronger and happier in the future. You just have to push on and learn from experiences! I would rather have terrible experiences with a lesson to be had, than a good one with nothing to learn from!


----------



## Mink (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi guys! I have to dress up fancy to go to a fancy restuarant somewhere far away ahhhh whyy I'd rather eat in n out even though it's someone's birthday xD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 7, 2015)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH @_____________@
 IM BREAKING OUT!! v___________v;;;;;


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH @_____________@
> IM BREAKING OUT!! v___________v;;;;;



acne is it???????


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> acne is it???????



YEEEES ;_______; OTL 
 gravy will never like me ahah XDD


----------



## roseflower (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> he's pming right now ;-;
> 
> he said he is going on hiatus for a reason I'd rather not say here.



Lucanosa, I?ll miss you if you?re leaving!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 7, 2015)

luCANOSA'S LEAVING?! 
 //SOBS 
nuuu! he's one of my favorite people on here! ;_______;


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 7, 2015)

hello all o: how is everyone? 

admittedly I don't know lucanosa all that well but they seem like a really nice person, and it's sad that they are leaving x.x


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> YEEEES ;_______; OTL
> gravy will never like me ahah XDD



Don't worry I have acne too ;_____________;
the worst!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sleepi said:


> hello all o: how is everyone?
> 
> admittedly I don't know lucanosa all that well but they seem like a really nice person, and it's sad that they are leaving x.x


he is a nice person and always will be :'c


----------



## Albuns (Nov 7, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> hello all o: how is everyone?
> 
> admittedly I don't know lucanosa all that well but they seem like a really nice person, and it's sad that they are leaving x.x



Aye. I think I know where he's coming from though.


----------



## Taj (Nov 7, 2015)

Asian advantages. 16 and acne free

Ah, joy


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Asian advantages. 16 and acne free
> 
> Ah, joy


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 7, 2015)

@Alby-Kun I see o:

@Sugarella yeah, whenever i talked to him he has seemed really nice o: 

@Bucky ayyy im lucky. never got acne :^)


----------



## Albuns (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


>



That's a lie, I'm 16, Asian, and I have acne on my nose.


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 7, 2015)

Eczema sucks


----------



## Taj (Nov 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> That's a lie, I'm 16, Asian, and I have acne on my nose.



tbh I have asian friends who've never had acne and acne all over the place


----------



## Albuns (Nov 7, 2015)

neester14 said:


> tbh I have asian friends who've never had acne and acne all over the place



A acquaintance of mine from middle school has acne all over his face. I think they're gone after he went to High school though.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 7, 2015)

Donald Trump is a ledge, but really isn't as much as a ledge as he thinks he is .____.
 He was my Halloween plan... ; v ;
I was gonna get spray-tanned orange and buy a toupee but nOOOOO-- MY DAD DIDN'T WANT ME BEING DONALD TRUMP FOR HALLOWEEN


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Donald Trump is a ledge, but really isn't as much as a ledge as he thinks he is .____.
> He was my Halloween plan... ; v ;
> I was gonna get spray-tanned orange and buy a toupee but nOOOOO-- MY DAD DIDN'T WANT ME BEING DONALD TRUMP FOR HALLOWEEN



I think someone dressed up as Donald Trump where I live. O.O


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 7, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Donald Trump is a ledge, but really isn't as much as a ledge as he thinks he is .____.
> He was my Halloween plan... ; v ;
> I was gonna get spray-tanned orange and buy a toupee but nOOOOO-- MY DAD DIDN'T WANT ME BEING DONALD TRUMP FOR HALLOWEEN



lmao in the woods forum under a thread for scary pictures i posted a picture of Donald Trump bc he's scary af... but now that i think about it I should've also put David Cameron there too :I with a pig lmao


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 7, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Donald Trump is a ledge, but really isn't as much as a ledge as he thinks he is .____.
> He was my Halloween plan... ; v ;
> I was gonna get spray-tanned orange and buy a toupee but nOOOOO-- MY DAD DIDN'T WANT ME BEING DONALD TRUMP FOR HALLOWEEN



lmao in the woods forum under a thread for scary pictures i posted a picture of Donald Trump bc he's scary af... but now that i think about it I should've also put David Cameron there too :I with a pig lmao


----------



## Taj (Nov 7, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> lmao in the woods forum under a thread for scary pictures i posted a picture of Donald Trump bc he's scary af... but now that i think about it I should've also put David Cameron there too :I with a pig lmao



I put obama XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

ems said:


> Eczema sucks



I know, right?! I hate it.
I have it all over too


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 7, 2015)

neester14 said:


> I put obama XD



I put a Weeping Angel :^)


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 7, 2015)

Alby-kuuuuuuuuuuuuuun </333333 
 Snugggggleeeees ;_____;


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Alby-kuuuuuuuuuuuuuun </333333
> Snugggggleeeees ;_____;



I'm available for cuddles when Alby ain't here

PLS DONT HURT MEH


----------



## Locket (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm up to play Mariokart 8 with someone. Add me and tell me


----------



## Albuns (Nov 7, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I'm available for cuddles when Alby ain't here
> 
> PLS DONT HURT MEH



YOU HAVE BEEN HURTED

Why do you need a huggle, Bucky? o:


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> YOU HAVE BEEN HURTED
> 
> Why do you need a huggle, Bucky? o:



How's everyone doing?

A-Alby-Kun! Please don't! I'm only a boy ;-;


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 7, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I'm available for cuddles when Alby ain't here
> 
> PLS DONT HURT MEH



Yaaaaay!!! //sleepily trudges over to Sparro
 sn u ggle me
haaaaaaaaa


----------



## Albuns (Nov 7, 2015)

Sparro said:


> How's everyone doing?
> 
> A-Alby-Kun! Please don't! I'm only a boy ;-;



I'm doing okay. A bit frustrated because this boss has a cheap arse trump card... and he uses it twice. </3

No worries... I'm also a boy. EHUEHUEHUEHUE~


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> YOU HAVE BEEN HURTED
> 
> Why do you need a huggle, Bucky? o:



It's because I'm snired 
 uuuuuuuuuuuuggggggh
so snired
 i want tea dangit 
//snorts

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> I'm doing okay. A bit frustrated because this boss has a cheap arse trump card... and he uses it twice. </3
> 
> No worries... I'm also a boy. EHUEHUEHUEHUE~



BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOYS
 //facedesk and snores loudly


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Yaaaaay!!! //sleepily trudges over to Sparro
> sn u ggle me
> haaaaaaaaa



//snuggles

Do you still wanna kill me?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 7, 2015)

Sparro said:


> //snuggles
> 
> Do you still wanna kill me?



naaah homuie
 ur gd 

im lo sleep deprivdc rn like
 what even us two plus rwo anymore hahaa


----------



## Albuns (Nov 7, 2015)

Sparro said:


> //snuggles
> 
> Do you still wanna kill me?



Nah, I just want my fishy. :3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 7, 2015)

im shaquille o neal
 r u sufferin from bakc pain
HAHAHAHAHAHA im so hilarous


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 7, 2015)

Morniiing everyone! What are you guys up to <3

I just woke up from this weird dream, god it gave me a shock. Haha gravyplz you weren't the only one to get nightmares today lmao.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 7, 2015)

double post fml


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 7, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Morniiing everyone! What are you guys up to <3
> 
> I just woke up from this weird dream, god it gave me a shock. Haha gravyplz you weren't the only one to get nightmares today lmao.



hiiiii aer ate
 im sleep deprived im probl gonna go to bed soon haaagbyhkby5lg


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> im shaquille o neal
> r u sufferin from bakc pain
> HAHAHAHAHAHA im so hilarous



Bucky I think you should get some sleep


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 7, 2015)

ugh wtf i cnat type today hahah

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Bucky I think you should get some sleep



anSWER THE QUESTION
 R U SUFFERIN FROM BaCK PAIN


----------



## Albuns (Nov 7, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Morniiing everyone! What are you guys up to <3
> 
> I just woke up from this weird dream, god it gave me a shock. Haha gravyplz you weren't the only one to get nightmares today lmao.



Hey there. I'm just about to sleep myself. Hope I don't get nightmares as well. xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> ugh wtf i cnat type today hahah
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Sorry, I'm afraid to answer that question.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 7, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Sorry, I'm afraid to answer that question.



//SQUINTS
 YOU WANNA GO HOMIE 
LETS GO

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Hey there. I'm just about to sleep myself. Hope I don't get nightmares as well. xD



can i come with yo--u
 //rubs eyes yet again and nearlY FALLS DOWN THE STAIRS


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> //SQUINTS
> YOU WANNA GO HOMIE
> LETS GO
> 
> ...



It depends on where we're going, I'm down to buy you some food and coffee if you'd like!


----------



## Albuns (Nov 7, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> //SQUINTS
> YOU WANNA GO HOMIE
> LETS GO
> 
> ...



AHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHA. Sure, you can sleep on the couch downstairs. I'll just sleep in my locked room~ ^^


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

hii guys!! back from a long shopping spree


----------



## N e s s (Nov 7, 2015)

Hello everyone <3
I'm just playing some B vs G's right now. Also I'm thinking of selling my popsicles for a new line up.


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

oh yeah i went to go eat and i got burnt by a hot plate. i would show how it looks but it's too graphic


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> AHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHA. Sure, you can sleep on the couch downstairs. I'll just sleep in my locked room~ ^^



No s-snuggles? D:




Sparro said:


> It depends on where we're going, I'm down to buy you some food and coffee if you'd like!



F-Fine! Baka! >////////////<





Sugarella said:


> hii guys!! back from a long shopping spree



Oooo what did'ya buy?! : DD




TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Hello everyone <3
> I'm just playing some B vs G's right now. Also I'm thinking of selling my popsicles for a new line up.



I'll probably buy one from you... If the price isn't too high @v@


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> No s-snuggles? D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Boring groceries. I didn't get anything for me though. So saddening.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> No s-snuggles? D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What did I do wrong? ;-;
Why am I a baka? ):


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Boring groceries. I didn't get anything for me though. So saddening.



wtfff ;______; 
 you should retaliate against those stupid groceries XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> What did I do wrong? ;-;
> Why am I a baka? ):



just kidding! you're kawaii! hehehehehehe!!! >w< //snuggles and tickles you!


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> wtfff ;______;
> you should retaliate against those stupid groceries XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I'm not ticklish lmao

*snuggles and tickles back*


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

is join.me the app for streaming on ipad?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 7, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I'm not ticklish lmao
> 
> *snuggles and tickles back*



AAAAAAAAAACK! >/////////< i'm ticklish though! stttooooop!! alby!! gravy! >w<


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> AAAAAAAAAACK! >/////////< i'm ticklish though! stttooooop!! alby!! gravy! >w<



Alright, I'll stop XD

What's everyone up too?


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Alright, I'll stop XD
> 
> What's everyone up too?



nothing just waiting for tomorrow to come


----------



## Locket (Nov 7, 2015)

Guys! I'm doing a test siggy on join.me!

I'll get the code in a second

Link: join.me/932-134-580


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm tired uuuuugh ; v ;
 Sparro come cuddle with me </33


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I'm tired uuuuugh ; v ;
> Sparro come cuddle with me </33



*cuddles*
Happy?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro said:


> *cuddles*
> Happy?



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhmmmmm

 //snores
im gonna fall asleep in like
5 seconds
 if you see my lovely gravy-kun,, tell him--

melanie-chan loves you! <33 //yes YOU, gravy-kun! ^J^


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm so bored.
I'm just watching Bunny stream


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 8, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I'm so bored.
> I'm just watching Bunny stream



Me too, considering the fact that it;s 12:02 AM for me XD


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 8, 2015)

hi guys

just popping in for a moment to say hi and you guys are swell


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 8, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> hi guys
> 
> just popping in for a moment to say hi and you guys are swell



Hi Owl! hnn my eye is twitching XD
 i'm gonna hit the hay like right now--
good night guys!! <33


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Me too, considering the fact that it;s 12:02 AM for me XD



It's 11:02 PM for me! Join the stream pls!!


----------



## lizzy541 (Nov 8, 2015)

omg whenever i come on tbt and see people with the sig i made for tp it makes me so happy ((-:


----------



## Locket (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm still streaming!


join.me/932-134-580

- - - Post Merge - - -



lizzy541 said:


> omg whenever i come on tbt and see people with the sig i made for tp it makes me so happy ((-:



its a purrty sig!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 8, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> omg whenever i come on tbt and see people with the sig i made for tp it makes me so happy ((-:



Oh! Yeah! hehe I love your sig a LOT!


----------



## lizzy541 (Nov 8, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> hi guys
> 
> just popping in for a moment to say hi and you guys are swell


never sell ur pokeball to jacob ! cc;


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 8, 2015)

lizball is now a thing

 lizball for pres 2k16


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 8, 2015)

hello people of the internet
i would like to join this team
do you just post here saying i wanna join? i really don't know.
but anyway HII


----------



## lizzy541 (Nov 8, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> lizball is now a thing
> 
> lizball for pres 2k16


i'd put it into the tags but mine are used up :-(((( who needs donald when we have lizball 
hahahaha one of my tags is _corey + liz r pun queens_ and i can't remember who corey is but i remember that was a rlly fun pun war ((':


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 8, 2015)

Alright guys-- NOOOW I'm going to bed! XD
 Goodnight lovelies!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm back from an eventful day today ahhh <333 Just came back from watching a movie at the theaters with my bf!! <3 It was so much fun ahahah!

How are you guys all doing today and what have you guys been up to?  





tearypastel said:


> hello people of the internet
> i would like to join this team
> do you just post here saying i wanna join? i really don't know.
> but anyway HII


AYEEE WELCOME TO TEAM POPSICLE!~ XD And yeah! That's all you need to do! c: Do you have a popsicle? If not, I can add you to the Popsicles in Freezing roster!  Feel free to join in on the chat at any time! Never feel afraid to just jump on into the conversations! cx Only thing we ask is for you to read all of my OP and Buddy's OP (first posts on the first page) since it tells you everything you need to know about TP! 

If you have any other questions after reading our OPs, please feel free to ask! c;



Bucky Barnes said:


> Alright guys-- NOOOW I'm going to bed! XD
> Goodnight lovelies!


NIGHTTT SLEEP TIGHT BUCKY XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

@Miharoynimoyhu

Nothing much, got a new charger for my iPod!

What did you watch?


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 8, 2015)

yep! read everything and no popsicle here sadly


----------



## Jacob (Nov 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm back from an eventful day today ahhh <333 Just came back from watching a movie at the theaters with my bf!! <3 It was so much fun ahahah!
> 
> How are you guys all doing today and what have you guys been up to?



wht movie tho

And not much I am in bed listening to music, just got home from another party and im pretty exhausted


----------



## Miharu (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro said:


> @Miharoynimoyhu
> 
> Nothing much, got a new charger for my iPod!
> 
> What did you watch?


OHH NICEE!! XD Chargers are always nice ahahah XD I need one for my phone omg xD

We watched the Goosebumps movie! We wanted to watch the Peanuts, but they sold out ahahah, Goosebumps was still a great movie! XD We also ate out at Red Robins which was yummyyy, then stopped by some stores and picked up a bag of chips! XD



tearypastel said:


> yep! read everything and no popsicle here sadly


Sweet! Thanks for reading everything! 
Hahaha no worries!! You'll get one one day! ;D 
How has your day been so far? 
Also once again, welcome to TP! cx I just added your name to the Freezing roster! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Buddy said:


> wht movie tho
> 
> And not much I am in bed listening to music, just got home from another party and im pretty exhausted



AYEEEEE XD
We watched the Goosebumps!! XD

OHH NICE AHAHA JUST HOW MANY PARTIES DO YOU GO TO?? XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

tearypastel said:


> yep! read everything and no popsicle here sadly



This is why I wish I had several Popsicles instead of just one, I could give them out for free.


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro said:


> This is why I wish I had several Popsicles instead of just one, I could give them out for free.



aww that's so sweet



Miharu said:


> Sweet! Thanks for reading everything!
> Hahaha no worries!! You'll get one one day! ;D
> How has your day been so far?
> Also once again, welcome to TP! cx I just added your name to the Freezing roster!




my day's been great! i've done nothing but sit in bed playing the new style boutique 2 game demo for hmmm 6 hours? i think? lazy sunday's are the best tbh


----------



## Miharu (Nov 8, 2015)

tearypastel said:


> my day's been great! i've done nothing but sit in bed playing the new style boutique 2 game demo for hmmm 6 hours? i think? lazy sunday's are the best tbh



No worries about your popsicle search! c; We tend to hold giveaways for popsicles like once or twice every month or so~ We'll be hosting another one soon to celebrate 3 months of TP's creation hahaha! XD But I'll be posting more info once I've fully recovered from this evil cold D:< XD

That's great to hear that your day has been great!  And ohhh how's the game? c: My first time hearing of it XD
Omg hahaha lazy days are just really the best ;D


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> No worries about your popsicle search! c; We tend to hold giveaways for popsicles like once or twice every month or so~ We'll be hosting another one soon to celebrate 3 months of TP's creation hahaha! XD But I'll be posting more info once I've fully recovered from this evil cold D:< XD
> 
> That's great to hear that your day has been great!  And ohhh how's the game? c: My first time hearing of it XD
> Omg hahaha lazy days are just really the best ;D



thanks! and sorry you have a cold :c

i really like the game so far! i've had the whole entire series since they came out (style me boutique, new style boutique) and when it comes out ill get this one too. from what i see is that it's not much different from the second one but it's still really cool. i think it might use real life time which is 1- horrible (i have enough of that with acnl) and 2- different from the first two. i'm all about fashion games so this one's for me!


----------



## Locket (Nov 8, 2015)

I just got done streaming for a good hour and a half


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 8, 2015)

tearypastel said:


> hello people of the internet
> i would like to join this team
> do you just post here saying i wanna join? i really don't know.
> but anyway HII



ayyy welcome to team popsicle, and omg rose!!
feel free to chat anytime ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -

hey everyone!, taking a quick brake from studying ( i swear 90% of the time i say im studying when really im in my bed sleeping/procrastinating )
hows it goin??


----------



## Miharu (Nov 8, 2015)

tearypastel said:


> thanks! and sorry you have a cold :c
> 
> i really like the game so far! i've had the whole entire series since they came out (style me boutique, new style boutique) and when it comes out ill get this one too. from what i see is that it's not much different from the second one but it's still really cool. i think it might use real life time which is 1- horrible (i have enough of that with acnl) and 2- different from the first two. i'm all about fashion games so this one's for me!


Hahaha no worries! It's slowly going away! XD

Ohh that's great to hear!! XD Glad you found a game you could enjoy!  What other games do you like to play? C:



Bunny Bento said:


> I just got done streaming for a good hour and a half


OHH Nice!~

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> hey everyone!, taking a quick brake from studying ( i swear 90% of the time i say im studying when really im in my bed sleeping/procrastinating )
> hows it goin??



GRAVYYY AYEEE GUESS WHAT AHAHAAH I had mashed potatoes and gravy today!! It was delicious ahhh XD
(omg I feel you LOL )
It's going great!~ Glad to hear you are taking a few breaks from studying to rest/relax! c; Have you been studying all day?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

WHAT?! MIHARU HAS A COLD?!

CODE BLUE! CODE BLUE! EMERGENCY! WHERE IS THE DOCTOR?!


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha no worries! It's slowly going away! XD
> 
> Ohh that's great to hear!! XD Glad you found a game you could enjoy!  What other games do you like to play? C:


 

i quite like the sims franchise,and also horror games and decision making games like undertale and life is strange.





gravyplz said:


> ayyy welcome to team popsicle, and omg rose!!
> feel free to chat anytime ^.^



hello! and yes pink space mom is now my avatar! i was thinking about putting steven there but i saw this pic and now it's there!!
thank you!! c:


need to go have a shower now, bye bye!!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha no worries! It's slowly going away! XD
> 
> Ohh that's great to hear!! XD Glad you found a game you could enjoy!  What other games do you like to play? C:
> 
> ...



AYYYY MIHARU!! OMMMGGEEEE MASHED POTATOES N GRAV-E AAAA haha!!
i studied for about 3 hours ;_; and its tomorrow ;::_;;; but im gonna spend the rest of the night studying !!!
i don't think ill be able to proberly relax till next week 

also some bad news! the computer i use my tablet with isn't turning on , so we are gonna take it in!! hopefully i can use the family laptop to do it, meaning longer wait times :_:

- - - Post Merge - - -



tearypastel said:


> i quite like the sims franchise,and also horror games and decision making games like undertale and life is strange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YESS haha best avatar!! square mom is my fav, although water mom is a close second 
so how did you come across team popsicle?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro said:


> WHAT?! MIHARU HAS A COLD?!
> 
> CODE BLUE! CODE BLUE! EMERGENCY! WHERE IS THE DOCTOR?!


LOOL AHAHA MAN DOWN!! I REPEAT, MAN DOWNNNN!!!



tearypastel said:


> i quite like the sims franchise,and also horror games and decision making games like undertale and life is strange.
> 
> need to go have a shower now, bye bye!!


OHH YESS!! I love the sims!! I haven't played them in forever, but some of their games are so addicting!! Hahaha XD

Okay!~ Have a great time! c:



gravyplz said:


> AYYYY MIHARU!! OMMMGGEEEE MASHED POTATOES N GRAV-E AAAA haha!!
> i studied for about 3 hours ;_; and its tomorrow ;::_;;; but im gonna spend the rest of the night studying !!!
> i don't think ill be able to proberly relax till next week
> 
> also some bad news! the computer i use my tablet with isn't turning on , so we are gonna take it in!! hopefully i can use the family laptop to do it, meaning longer wait times :_:


HAHAH YESSS!! EVERYTIME I TALK TO YOU, I ALWAYS GET THE URGE TO JUST GO OUT AND BUY SOME AHAHAHA XD

Oh gosh!! ; __ ; GOOD LUCK ON YOUR EXAMS!!! YOU CAN DO IT!! jsklfjdls

Oh no!!! D: jsklfdjslkfjsd the timing!! ; __ ;


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

MIHARU DOWN!

Looks like the doctor isn't here, I must step up! FOR TEAM POPSICLE!!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro said:


> MIHARU DOWN!
> 
> Looks like the doctor isn't here, I must step up! FOR TEAM POPSICLE!!



NOOO LOOL IF YOU AREN'T A LICENSED DOCTOR, PLEASE STEP AWAY AHAHAHAH


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HAHAH YESSS!! EVERYTIME I TALK TO YOU, I ALWAYS GET THE URGE TO JUST GO OUT AND BUY SOME AHAHAHA XD
> 
> Oh gosh!! ; __ ; GOOD LUCK ON YOUR EXAMS!!! YOU CAN DO IT!! jsklfjdls
> 
> Oh no!!! D: jsklfdjslkfjsd the timing!! ; __ ;


HAHA YES!! I SHALL TAKE THE WORLD OVER WITH MY POTATOE INFLUENCE!! 

AAA im gonna need all the luck i can get :__:

i mean its sorta good timing, as no more distractions, but what happens after that :_:

well im gonna go back to studying soon, see you guys later ^.^


----------



## Miharu (Nov 8, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> HAHA YES!! I SHALL TAKE THE WORLD OVER WITH MY POTATOE INFLUENCE!!
> 
> AAA im gonna need all the luck i can get :__:
> 
> ...



I want someone to make an account or change their username to "Potatoesand" AND IT'LL MATCH YOUR USERNAME AHAHAH XD

Good luck!!! wishing you the best! c: Talk to you later! XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

@Mehhererer
(Miharu)

EXCUSE ME, I AM A LISCENED ENGINEER IN THE ART AND STUDY OF DOCTOROMOTICS!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I want someone to make an account or change their username to "Potatoesand" AND IT'LL MATCH YOUR USERNAME AHAHAH XD
> 
> Good luck!!! wishing you the best! c: Talk to you later! XD



OMG HAHAH THAT WOULD BE AMAZING!!
thanks!! talk later!


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 8, 2015)

Omg miharu just wanted to check in how you're feeling, I just remembered you and got worried D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> MIHARU DOWN!
> 
> Looks like the doctor isn't here, I must step up! FOR TEAM POPSICLE!!



LOL I'm a medicine student I'll treat her back off


----------



## Miharu (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro said:


> @Mehhererer
> (Miharu)
> 
> EXCUSE ME, I AM A LISCENED ENGINEER IN THE ART AND STUDY OF DOCTOROMOTICS!


AHAHHA PLEASE STEP AWAY FROM THE PATIENT AHAHAHAHA XD




Aerate said:


> Omg miharu just wanted to check in how you're feeling, I just remembered you and got worried D:


LOL YOU SHOULD BE SLEEPING!!! XD Ahahaha d'aww I'm doing better! Just a stuffy nose atm! XD Thanks for checking up on me! cx


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Omg miharu just wanted to check in how you're feeling, I just remembered you and got worried D:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Dang it you stole my thunder


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

hi everyone!


----------



## duckvely (Nov 8, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> hi everyone!



hi!!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 8, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> hi everyone!


HII <333 and omg your icon is so adorable!! That's the drawing ardrey drew for you for winning the giveaway right? cx



duckyluv said:


> hi!!


Hi ducky!!! How are you doing today?


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHAHHA PLEASE STEP AWAY FROM THE PATIENT AHAHAHAHA XD
> 
> 
> 
> LOL YOU SHOULD BE SLEEPING!!! XD Ahahaha d'aww I'm doing better! Just a stuffy nose atm! XD Thanks for checking up on me! cx



I KNOW LOL IM SORRYY BUT I JUST REMEMBERED I HAVE A TEST IN 2 hours so I gotta study for it ): but I'm a lazy arse D:

Aww, thank god it's better c: the stuffy nose can be annoying though ugh, mines really worse right now and it just doesn't let me sleep at night D:

Hey don't worry about it, that's what friends are for c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Dang it you stole my thunder



That's my job, yo.


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HII <333 and omg your icon is so adorable!! That's the drawing ardrey drew for you for winning the giveaway right? cx



thank you!! & yes it is! she is too cute >w<


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I KNOW LOL IM SORRYY BUT I JUST REMEMBERED I HAVE A TEST IN 2 hours so I gotta study for it ): but I'm a lazy arse D:
> 
> Aww, thank god it's better c: the stuffy nose can be annoying though ugh, mines really worse right now and it just doesn't let me sleep at night D:
> 
> ...



Who pays you? I'd like that kind of job.


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 8, 2015)

Guess who feels sick : D
And exams are tomorrow
And i cant sleep because of the heat
And that bad dream messed me up
Woo pumped for tomorrow =.=


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 8, 2015)

gooooooooooood morning guys, how ya doin?


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 8, 2015)

ems said:


> gooooooooooood morning guys, how ya doin?



hello! i'm a new member, joined today!
i'm great, how bout you?


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 8, 2015)

tearypastel said:


> hello! i'm a new member, joined today!
> i'm great, how bout you?



Welcome to TP 

Im good, just watching youtube as always :3


----------



## ReiraEvenstar (Nov 8, 2015)

Hiiii Popsicle folks....I want to join the poor freezer section. So, I guess I'm a new member? I'm hoping one day to get enough TBT to get my own pretty Popsicle


----------



## Albuns (Nov 8, 2015)

ReiraEvenstar said:


> Hiiii Popsicle folks....I want to join the poor freezer section. So, I guess I'm a new member? I'm hoping one day to get enough TBT to get my own pretty Popsicle



Welcome to TBT! No worries, freezing popsicle members essentially have the same obligations as ordinary popsicle members do. However, you can't really enter giveaways I believe. Hope you have a fun and merry ride aboard the Ice cream cart! c:


----------



## himeki (Nov 8, 2015)

YAY! My costume is 100% done! DDD


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> YAY! My costume is 100% done! DDD



Congrats!!


----------



## Locket (Nov 8, 2015)

Bbbbuuuummmmpppp


----------



## himeki (Nov 8, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Congrats!!



Thanks!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 8, 2015)

ReiraEvenstar said:


> Hiiii Popsicle folks....I want to join the poor freezer section. So, I guess I'm a new member? I'm hoping one day to get enough TBT to get my own pretty Popsicle



HEYY! Welcome to team popsicle!! 
Im gravy^-^ 
Feel free to chat, participate in quests (and im pretty sure) giveaways!!


----------



## Albuns (Nov 8, 2015)

I heard rumors... that if you held a potato in your hand and then threw it at Gravy's face, he'll turn into a full Thanksgiving dinner at midnight. =w=


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I heard rumors... that if you held a potato in your hand and then threw it at Gravy's face, he'll turn into a full Thanksgiving dinner at midnight. =w=




what about the stuffing!?!?  you can't have thanksgiving without stuffing...


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

ReiraEvenstar said:


> Hiiii Popsicle folks....I want to join the poor freezer section. So, I guess I'm a new member? I'm hoping one day to get enough TBT to get my own pretty Popsicle



welcome to tp!!



Alby-Kun said:


> I heard rumors... that if you held a potato in your hand and then threw it at Gravy's face, he'll turn into a full Thanksgiving dinner at midnight. =w=



..should we.. should we try?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 8, 2015)

I feel like selling my popsicle because of how much they're selling for atm XD
The highest bid for this popsicle auction is 2.8k tbt omfg XD


----------



## Albuns (Nov 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> what about the stuffing!?!?  you can't have thanksgiving without stuffing...



Well... we could always shove stuffing down Gravy's throat first. x3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> what about the stuffing!?!?  you can't have thanksgiving without stuffing...



LUCANOSAAAAAAAA!! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Well... we could always shove stuffing down Gravy's throat first. x3



NO NO NO NO NO!! D:<


----------



## Albuns (Nov 8, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> welcome to tp!!
> 
> 
> 
> ..should we.. should we try?



Not yet... the magic only works when it's midnight of Thanksgiving~ *^*


----------



## Miharu (Nov 8, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Guess who feels sick : D
> And exams are tomorrow
> And i cant sleep because of the heat
> And that bad dream messed me up
> Woo pumped for tomorrow =.=


NOOO!!!! D: SJDFLKSFJS I hope you really don't get sick!! ; ___; How are you feeling now? ; v ; 



ems said:


> gooooooooooood morning guys, how ya doin?


MORNING EMSSS <3333 I'm doing great! Just finished showering and I was able to trim my bangs so now I don't have to push my bangs to the side anymore because of how long they grew ahahah

how about you? <3



ReiraEvenstar said:


> Hiiii Popsicle folks....I want to join the poor freezer section. So, I guess I'm a new member? I'm hoping one day to get enough TBT to get my own pretty Popsicle


HEYYYY!~ Welcome to Team Popsicle!! I'll add you to the Popsicles in Freezing soon! <3 If you haven't already, please go on to the first page and read my first post and Buddy's first post!  It has all the information and rules you need to know! cx After reading them, if you have any other questions, please don't hesitate to ask! 

Also we'll be having a giveaway soon~ You'll have to meet the requirements if you'll like to join in on the giveaways, but no worries! The requirements aren't hard to meet at all! cx You can find the requirements on Buddy's first post on the first page under the rules!  



MayorEvvie said:


> YAY! My costume is 100% done! DDD


OHHH I WANT TO SEE PICTURES XD 



Alby-Kun said:


> Welcome to TBT! No worries, freezing popsicle members essentially have the same obligations as ordinary popsicle members do. However, you can't really enter giveaways I believe. Hope you have a fun and merry ride aboard the Ice cream cart! c:


I love your descriptions ahahah!! XD And they can enter giveaways! It's just they have to meet the requirements first! cx The only time they can't enter giveaways is when there's a CURRENT giveaway happening XD So far, no giveaways have been posted about yet c;



Alby-Kun said:


> I heard rumors... that if you held a potato in your hand and then threw it at Gravy's face, he'll turn into a full Thanksgiving dinner at midnight. =w=


OMG I WANT TO TEST OUT THIS RUMOR!! WHO'S WITH ME AYEEEEE XD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 8, 2015)

No one hurts my gravy-kun! D:<


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Oh yeah, it's thanksgiving in the USA. Canada already had it in early October


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Oh yeah, it's thanksgiving in the USA. Canada already had it in early October



You live in Canada, eh? XDDDDDDD


----------



## duckvely (Nov 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hi ducky!!! How are you doing today?



sorry for the late reply!! i'm good today


----------



## himeki (Nov 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH I WANT TO SEE PICTURES XD



peh, lemme destroy my face


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> You live in Canada, eh? XDDDDDDD



Yeah I do, I barely say "eh" anyway. 
How's everybody?


----------



## Albuns (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Oh yeah, it's thanksgiving in the USA. Canada already had it in early October



Actually, Thanksgiving is in 21 days or so. xD


----------



## Miharu (Nov 8, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I feel like selling my popsicle because of how much they're selling for atm XD
> The highest bid for this popsicle auction is 2.8k tbt omfg XD



Well you could, it's just it would be frowned upon (with me) xD Since that's personally not fair if you were to enter our future popsicle giveaways for members who really want one. Since well, you had one, but in the end, decided to sell it off. I also only sold you one since I thought you wanted to keep it, not to resell it ; v ;


----------



## Albuns (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Oh yeah, it's thanksgiving in the USA. Canada already had it in early October



Actually, Thanksgiving is in 21 days or so. xD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Well... we could always shove stuffing down Gravy's throat first. x3



:/.... okay.  We'll do that.  And we can cook gudetama as the side dish c`:



Bucky Barnes said:


> LUCANOSAAAAAAAA!! <3



AYEEEEE



Miharu said:


> OMG I WANT TO TEST OUT THIS RUMOR!! WHO'S WITH ME AYEEEEE XD



ME LET'S DO THIS


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Yeah I do, I barely say "eh" anyway.
> How's everybody?



I'm good! I'm contemplating whether I should sell my popsicle collectible for TBT X'DD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> :/.... okay.  We'll do that.  And we can cook gudetama as the side dish c`:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SORRY ABOUT WHAT HAPPENED WITH THAT ONE CHICK AND STUFF X'DD
 I WAS LIKE
WHOA THAT ESCALATED QUICKLY X'DDD
 //tackle hugs
YAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Actually, Thanksgiving is in 21 days or so. xD



I DONT KNOW MUCH ABOUT THE USA K
I tried....you were all talking about gravy and stuffing...


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Well you could, it's just it would be frowned upon (with me) xD Since that's personally not fair if you were to enter our future popsicle giveaways for members who really want one. Since well, you had one, but in the end, decided to sell it off. I also only sold you one since I thought you wanted to keep it, not to resell it ; v ;



Fine I'll keep it x'DDD
 juST FOR YOU MIHARU-CHAN :333


----------



## himeki (Nov 8, 2015)

OK? 
YOU HAPPY NOW?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 8, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> sorry for the late reply!! i'm good today


No worries!  That's great to hear! Do you have any plans for today? ;D



MayorEvvie said:


> peh, lemme destroy my face


AWWW HOW COME ;v ;



Lucanosa said:


> ME LET'S DO THIS


YESSSSS!!!!!! AHAHAHA THIS WILL BE A DELICIOUS FEAST AYEEEEE


----------



## Albuns (Nov 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> :/.... okay.  We'll do that.  And we can cook gudetama as the side dish c`:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yush, eggs are a great appetizer~ Cx
I WANNA DO IT TOO~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> :/.... okay.  We'll do that.  And we can cook gudetama as the side dish c`:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yush, eggs are a great appetizer~ Cx
I WANNA DO IT TOO~


----------



## himeki (Nov 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AWWW HOW COME ;v ;



AY LOOK ABOVE YOU


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> -snip-
> OK
> YOU HAPPY NOW?



Dang girl, is that face natural? No acne I see..

Lucky..


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 8, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> OK?
> YOU HAPPY NOW?



Oooooooo!!! Pretty!! :33


----------



## Miharu (Nov 8, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Fine I'll keep it x'DDD
> juST FOR YOU MIHARU-CHAN :333


YAY <3333333 Thanks ahahaha XD 



MayorEvvie said:


> -snip-
> OK?
> YOU HAPPY NOW?


OMG THAT LOOKS AMAZING AHAHAH AND THAT DRAWING OVER YOUR FACE AHAHAHA <3333


----------



## himeki (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Dang girl, is that face natural? No acne I see..
> 
> Lucky..



I actually don't have any acne anyway. Huehuehue

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> OMG THAT LOOKS AMAZING AHAHAH AND THAT DRAWING OVER YOUR FACE AHAHAHA <3333


thank you! yes, because this is my real face O w O if people ask nicely i may post a shot with my white eylashes on


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

@miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaruuuuuuuuuuuu!
How are you feeling?

MUST I PERFORM MY MASTERY IN THE ART AND STUDY OF DOCTOROMOTICS?!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 8, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> thank you! yes, because this is my real face O w O


AHAHAHA 10/10 YOU ARE ADORABLE <333 



Sparro said:


> @miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaruuuuuuuuuuuu!
> How are you feeling?
> 
> MUST I PERFORM MY MASTERY IN THE ART AND STUDY OF DOCTOROMOTICS?!


AYEEEEE I'M FEELING BETTER JUST A STUFFY NOSE AHAHAHA XD

NO YOU MUSTN'T


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> SORRY ABOUT WHAT HAPPENED WITH THAT ONE CHICK AND STUFF X'DD
> I WAS LIKE
> WHOA THAT ESCALATED QUICKLY X'DDD
> //tackle hugs
> YAAAAAAAAAS



LOL IT'S FINE, IT'S NOT YOUR FAULT
AND AYYYYYE I'M BACK



Miharu said:


> YESSSSS!!!!!! AHAHAHA THIS WILL BE A DELICIOUS FEAST AYEEEEE



GRAVYPLZ
I WANT MORE GRAVYPLZ



Alby-Kun said:


> Yush, eggs are a great appetizer~ Cx
> I WANNA DO IT TOO~



YASSS LET'S DO THIS


----------



## Miharu (Nov 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> GRAVYPLZ
> I WANT MORE GRAVYPLZ


YESSS AHAHAHA MASHED POTATOES AND GRAVYPLZ MMMMMMM


----------



## himeki (Nov 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHAHAHA 10/10 YOU ARE ADORABLE <333



desu

noone noticed the white text lmao


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I actually don't have any acne anyway. Huehuehue
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Wow lucky

@Ms. Mahirahu
(We should all know who I mean by now)

Alright, remember to take your medicine and PUT A JACKET ON IT'S COLD OUTSIDE

Why not?

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> desu
> 
> noone noticed the white text lmao



I just exposed you


----------



## Miharu (Nov 8, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> desu
> 
> noone noticed the white text lmao



WHERE LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Wow lucky
> 
> @Ms. Mahirahu
> (We should all know who I mean by now)
> ...


OMG EVVIE PLEASE AHAHHAA <33

LOL I HAVE NO PLANS OF GOING OUTSIDE XD

 you are not licensed, you kill me, nty LOL


----------



## himeki (Nov 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> WHERE LOL
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



check da posts


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> check da posts



Can we please see it?


----------



## Albuns (Nov 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YESSS AHAHAHA MASHED POTATOES AND GRAVYPLZ MMMMMMM



Don't forget the turkey! Heheheh~


----------



## himeki (Nov 8, 2015)

also come watch me draw
https://join.me/952-763-603

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Can we please see it?


no


----------



## Miharu (Nov 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Don't forget the turkey! Heheheh~


YESSSS AHAHAHA Okay who shall be the turkey we eat ;DDD



MayorEvvie said:


> also come watch me draw
> https://join.me/952-763-603
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


AWWW!! Okay ;v ; if you don't want to <3


----------



## Albuns (Nov 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YESSSS AHAHAHA Okay who shall be the turkey we eat ;DDD
> 
> 
> AWWW!! Okay ;v ; if you don't want to <3



Hm... I vote Sparro cause he's a bird. I'M SORRY DON'T KILL ME IN MY SLEEP


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I heard rumors... that if you held a potato in your hand and then threw it at Gravy's face, he'll turn into a full Thanksgiving dinner at midnight. =w=


LOL i think you may be onto something XD


----------



## himeki (Nov 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YESSSS AHAHAHA Okay who shall be the turkey we eat ;DDD
> 
> 
> AWWW!! Okay ;v ; if you don't want to <3



lol jokes i dunno


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hm... I vote Sparro cause he's a bird. I'M SORRY DON'T KILL ME IN MY SLEEP



Uh..do I get a say in this?


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Well... we could always shove stuffing down Gravy's throat first. x3



I DONT KNOW IF THATS A GOOD IDEA LOL


----------



## Miharu (Nov 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hm... I vote Sparro cause he's a bird. I'M SORRY DON'T KILL ME IN MY SLEEP


OHHH OHHHHHHHH I AGREE WITH THIS AHAHAHAHA SPARRO WE ARE COMING TO HUNT YOU DOWN AYEEEEEE TURKEY FEAST



MayorEvvie said:


> lol jokes i dunno


Only if you want to! <333


----------



## Albuns (Nov 8, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> LOL i think you may be onto something XD



Hmm.... yesss, I maaay be. =w=


----------



## Mink (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi guys! How is everyone doing c: the most unexpected thing happened ever... we went to a fancy dinner place yesterday and at the end my mom got proposed to by her bf ISDFISHASIKFJZGF


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Uh..
I'M OUT!

BYE

*runs away*


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 8, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> welcome to tp!!
> 
> 
> 
> ..should we.. should we try?



Come in during my exam and throw a potatoe at me plz


----------



## himeki (Nov 8, 2015)

Mink said:


> Hi guys! How is everyone doing c: the most unexpected thing happened ever... we went to a fancy dinner place yesterday and at the end my mom got proposed to by her bf ISDFISHASIKFJZGF



ew


also wtf is going on with you guys lmao


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Mink said:


> Hi guys! How is everyone doing c: the most unexpected thing happened ever... we went to a fancy dinner place yesterday and at the end my mom got proposed to by her bf ISDFISHASIKFJZGF



OH MY GOD
VFSGHIBUUVTGHG AHHHHHHHHHGHHHHHH IM SP HAPPYFOR YOUR MOM


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 8, 2015)

Mink said:


> Hi guys! How is everyone doing c: the most unexpected thing happened ever... we went to a fancy dinner place yesterday and at the end my mom got proposed to by her bf ISDFISHASIKFJZGF



Hey mink, OMG CONGRATZ TO HER AAAA THATS SO CUTE!!


----------



## Albuns (Nov 8, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Come in during my exam and throw a potatoe at me plz



Alright, just sign this waver here saying that what we're doing is going to the charity of our bellies and is not in any way murder or cannibalism. <3


----------



## Mink (Nov 8, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ew
> 
> 
> also wtf is going on with you guys lmao



im sorry that it's seen as disgusting, she's never been married before so im so happy and mindblown lol -wipes tears from eyes-


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 8, 2015)

Heyyy guys, what are you all up to?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 8, 2015)

Guuuys I'm streaming:: www.join.me/939-240-899


----------



## Mink (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro said:


> OH MY GOD
> VFSGHIBUUVTGHG AHHHHHHHHHGHHHHHH IM SP HAPPYFOR YOUR MOM



THANK YOUU SHE WAS LIKE LOOKING BACK THEN SMILING THEN LOOKING BACK AT THE RING AND IT WAS SO FUNNY


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 8, 2015)

Mink said:


> Hi guys! How is everyone doing c: the most unexpected thing happened ever... we went to a fancy dinner place yesterday and at the end my mom got proposed to by her bf ISDFISHASIKFJZGF



Oh my goddd I'm so happy for your mom ahhhh D


----------



## Mink (Nov 8, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Hey mink, OMG CONGRATZ TO HER AAAA THATS SO CUTE!!



HIII AND YEAAAHH EVEN THOUGH I HATED THE FOOD AND I HATE FINE DINING IT WAS RLY UNEXPECTED THAT HE PROPOSED TO HER ON HIS BDAY


----------



## Albuns (Nov 8, 2015)

Mink said:


> Hi guys! How is everyone doing c: the most unexpected thing happened ever... we went to a fancy dinner place yesterday and at the end my mom got proposed to by her bf ISDFISHASIKFJZGF



Awwwh~ x3 Did she say yes to the dress?


----------



## Mink (Nov 8, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Oh my goddd I'm so happy for your mom ahhhh D



thankk you ^w^ I was so sleepy but it was so cute c:!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Awwwh~ x3 Did she say yes to the dress?



yeSS SHE DID AND SHE COULDNT BELIEVE IT LOL


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> NOOO!!!! D: SJDFLKSFJS I hope you really don't get sick!! ; ___; How are you feeling now? ; v ;
> 
> OMG I WANT TO TEST OUT THIS RUMOR!! WHO'S WITH ME AYEEEEE XD



miharu morning!! ^-^ how are you??
omg yea, im alright now, just feeling a little off ;_;
PLZ IM JUST A LIL GRAVY

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mink said:


> HIII AND YEAAAHH EVEN THOUGH I HATED THE FOOD AND I HATE FINE DINING IT WAS RLY UNEXPECTED THAT HE PROPOSED TO HER ON HIS BDAY



AAA THATS SO CUTE, I HOPE IT WENT WELL AND AHH


----------



## Miharu (Nov 8, 2015)

Mink said:


> Hi guys! How is everyone doing c: the most unexpected thing happened ever... we went to a fancy dinner place yesterday and at the end my mom got proposed to by her bf ISDFISHASIKFJZGF


HEYYY I'm doing fantastic!! Hahaha I'm having fun with everyone on TP AHAHAH WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A TURKEY FEAST XD Sparro is the turkey and gravy is our mashed potatoes and gravy with stuffing AHAHAHA

AND D'AWWW OMG I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU GUYS JDFSLKFJDS CONGRATS AHHH SJDFKLS <333



Sparro said:


> Uh..
> I'M OUT!
> 
> BYE
> ...


AYEEEEEEEE WHERE YOU THINK YOU'RE GOING AHAHAHAHAH








gravyplz said:


> Come in during my exam and throw a potatoe at me plz


JUST BECAUSE AHAHAHHAAH


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 8, 2015)

welp, im gonna go study, exam in 5 hours ;_;

seee you guys later 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> JUST BECAUSE AHAHAHHAAH


LOOOL OMG!!!!!!!


----------



## himeki (Nov 8, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Guuuys I'm streaming:: www.join.me/939-240-899



ay i was streaming first


----------



## Mink (Nov 8, 2015)

Bye Gravy, and thanks everyone for congratulating~ she actually never been really married or been proposed to before so she wass reallllly happpy AND THE THING IM LOOKING FORWARD TO THE MOST IS THAT HER BF'S CAT IS GOING TO BECOME PART OF MY FAMILY YESSS


----------



## Albuns (Nov 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HEYYY I'm doing fantastic!! Hahaha I'm having fun with everyone on TP AHAHAH WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A TURKEY FEAST XD Sparro is the turkey and gravy is our mashed potatoes and gravy with stuffing AHAHAHA
> 
> AND D'AWWW OMG I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU GUYS JDFSLKFJDS CONGRATS AHHH SJDFKLS <333
> 
> ...



OHMAI- HAHAHA, what anime is that? That was hilarious! xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mink said:


> Bye Gravy, and thanks everyone for congratulating~ she actually never been really married or been proposed to before so she wass reallllly happpy AND THE THING IM LOOKING FORWARD TO THE MOST IS THAT HER BF'S CAT IS GOING TO BECOME PART OF MY FAMILY YESSS



Yaas, cat purrs have healing powers. ^u^


----------



## Miharu (Nov 8, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Heyyy guys, what are you all up to?


AYEEEE We are currently planning a huge thanksgiving feast AHAHA Sparro ran away so we are chasing him since he's going to be a turkey AHAHHA and gravyplz is going to turn into a magical feast once a potato is thrown at him HAHAHAHA

WANT TO JOIN IN ON THIS AMAZING HUNT? IT'S A NEW ADVENTURE WAITING TO BE EXPLORED AHAHAHAH



gravyplz said:


> miharu morning!! ^-^ how are you??
> omg yea, im alright now, just feeling a little off ;_;
> PLZ IM JUST A LIL GRAVY


I'm doing great!! Hahaha and aww!! ; __ ; Make sure to get some rest!! I hope it goes away really fast!; v ;
MWUAHAHA A GRAVY WHO'S DELICIOUS WITH POTATOES AYEEEEEE



gravyplz said:


> welp, im gonna go study, exam in 5 hours ;_;
> 
> seee you guys later
> 
> ...


Good luck!! Talk to you later!! <33



Mink said:


> Bye Gravy, and thanks everyone for congratulating~ she actually never been really married or been proposed to before so she wass reallllly happpy AND THE THING IM LOOKING FORWARD TO THE MOST IS THAT HER BF'S CAT IS GOING TO BECOME PART OF MY FAMILY YESSS


I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU AHHH AND OMG WHAT KIND OF CAT?? <33



Alby-Kun said:


> OHMAI- HAHAHA, what anime is that? That was hilarious! xD


AHAHAH It's called Dai Mahou Touge!!


----------



## N e s s (Nov 8, 2015)

Hey, I'm doing an auction on one of my popsicles, if anyone wants to bid in it.

Also miharu, your gonna need to demote me.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

A-Ah! MIHARU! Don't look at me like that!

and please stop drooling over me..its weird


----------



## Miharu (Nov 8, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Hey, I'm doing an auction on one of my popsicles, if anyone wants to bid in it.
> 
> Also miharu, your gonna need to demote me.



Thanks for letting me know! xD I kind of wish popsicles didn't go that high :'D Now it'll be harder for me to get them for you guys ; v ; Luckily I have quite a few to giveaway.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 8, 2015)

hello everyone, how are you all? ^^


----------



## Mink (Nov 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU AHHH AND OMG WHAT KIND OF CAT?? <33



Thank you! It's a black and white manx cat I believe which I should have a pic- 



Spoiler: huge


----------



## Miharu (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro said:


> A-Ah! MIHARU! Don't look at me like that!
> 
> and please stop drooling over me..its weird


What drooling? *sparkles*





SPARRO FOUND, OPERATION TSIAT COMMENCEEEEEEE!!!!



Sleepi said:


> hello everyone, how are you all? ^^


HII!~ <3 I'm doing great!! Currently having a lot of fun ahahah how about you? c:



Mink said:


> Thank you! It's a black and white manx cat I believe which I should have a pic-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D'AWWWWW SO CUTEEEE OMG <333


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

OH GOD!! FLY AWAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

bye bye *flies away from the place of wherever they are*


----------



## duckvely (Nov 8, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> hello everyone, how are you all? ^^



i'm good ^^ how are you?

also hi everyone!


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HII!~ <3 I'm doing great!! Currently having a lot of fun ahahah how about you? c:



that's good  i'm doing well, thanks c: a bit nervous about the presentation i'm doing tomorrow x.x

also, um. I've been doodling today :I (i'm not very good at it) and there's one doodle I think i'd be able to sell as an adopt? (for super cheap probably because my doodles are sucky haha) 

can you guys tell me what you think of it? //super embarrassed



Spoiler: dont judge me


----------



## Albuns (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro said:


> OH GOD!! FLY AWAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> bye bye *flies away from the place of wherever they are*



*Throws an apple at you*
Shove it in your mouth! It'll make it funner to eat you! OuO


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 8, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> i'm good ^^ how are you?
> 
> also hi everyone!



i'm good thanks!  and hello!


----------



## N e s s (Nov 8, 2015)

I hope I don't look like a jerk, I just want a new lineup x ^ x


----------



## himeki (Nov 8, 2015)

photoshop
y u do this?


----------



## Mink (Nov 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> *Throws an apple at you*
> Shove it in your mouth! It'll make it funner to eat you! OuO



I HEARD APPLES -jumps in and grabs it-


----------



## Albuns (Nov 8, 2015)

Mink said:


> I HEARD APPLES -jumps in and grabs it-



NOOOO! NOW WE'LL NEVER GET OUR TURKEY D:


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> NOOOO! NOW WE'LL NEVER GET OUR TURKEY D:



It hit and I fell, he/she caught if after ;-;

I give up


----------



## Mink (Nov 8, 2015)

Sorry guys, apples are love apples are life has baskets of sliced apples in the fridge all for me


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro said:


> It hit and I fell, he/she caught if after ;-;
> 
> I give up


how was felling down like


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 8, 2015)

If you guys join my stream I'll love you forever-- 
 LMAO here's the link again--
I'm doing a rubber du-- excuse me, a YELLOW rubber duck gfx for Aerate. I'm having fun because it's probably gonna be the best duck meme ever lmao--
 join: www.join.me/939-240-899 c:


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Aerate said:


> how was felling down like



I saw my life flash before my eyes


----------



## Miharu (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro said:


> OH GOD!! FLY AWAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> bye bye *flies away from the place of wherever they are*


AHAHAHA YOU'LL NEVER GET AWAY COME HERE OUR DELICIOUS TURKEY, DON'T WORRY, JUST LET US PLUCK YOU AND STICK YOU IN THE OVEN AHAHAHAHA 



duckyluv said:


> i'm good ^^ how are you?
> 
> also hi everyone!


HII!!! <333 What are you up to today ducky? 



Sleepi said:


> that's good  i'm doing well, thanks c: a bit nervous about the presentation i'm doing tomorrow x.x
> 
> also, um. I've been doodling today :I (i'm not very good at it) and there's one doodle I think i'd be able to sell as an adopt? (for super cheap probably because my doodles are sucky haha)
> 
> ...


D'AWWWW THAT'S SO CUTEEE <333 I think it's adorable! Great job cx



Alby-Kun said:


> *Throws an apple at you*
> Shove it in your mouth! It'll make it funner to eat you! OuO


OMG YES AHAHAHAHAHA



TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> I hope I don't look like a jerk, I just want a new lineup x ^ x


As long as you have no intention of getting more popsicles from our giveaways, I won't think any less of you cx (I mean if you want to join in on the popsicle giveaways, I won't stop you, It'll just be frowned upon with me since you already had 2 popsicles, but decided to sell one, which I think is unfair to those who wants to enter but doesn't have enought tbt to buy one themselves :'D )


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 8, 2015)

ughh x.x i'm getting very nervous about a presentation i'm doing tomorrow haha ;n; i've got to present an idea to the teacher. last year another one of my teachers did that but they called people up one at a time (the rest of the class was in the library, it took a lot of the pressure away and nervousness), it'd be good if that happened this time round but i don't think it will x.x'

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> D'AWWWW THAT'S SO CUTEEE <333 I think it's adorable! Great job cx



o-o' thank you o: i still think it isn't that great haha. art isn't one of my talents ;w;


----------



## duckvely (Nov 8, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> If you guys join my stream I'll love you forever--
> LMAO here's the link again--
> I'm doing a rubber du-- excuse me, a YELLOW rubber duck gfx for Aerate. I'm having fun because it's probably gonna be the best duck meme ever lmao--
> join: www.join.me/939-240-899 c:



d-duck?? i'll join



Miharu said:


> HII!!! <333 What are you up to today ducky?


nothing much ^^ just watching an art stream rn


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 8, 2015)

hmm.. apparently there is a really bad storm set to hit where i live tomorrow o: it's been raining all day so..


----------



## himeki (Nov 8, 2015)

PRODUCT OF STREAM:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 8, 2015)

Come on you guys look at what I made for ducKYLUV ;___; 


Spoiler: dank memes






 It's beautiful ;___;


----------



## Mink (Nov 8, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Come on you guys look at what I made for ducKYLUV ;___;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: dank memes
> ...



OMFG that's the best thing ive ever seen


----------



## duckvely (Nov 8, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Come on you guys look at what I made for ducKYLUV ;___;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: dank memes
> ...



it's so beautiful i want to cry


----------



## himeki (Nov 8, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Come on you guys look at what I made for ducKYLUV ;___;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: dank memes
> ...



dewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdewdew


----------



## Albuns (Nov 8, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Come on you guys look at what I made for ducKYLUV ;___;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: dank memes
> ...



Snoop Doge would be proud!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 8, 2015)

If you guys like it so much joIN THE STREM X'D


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 8, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Come on you guys look at what I made for ducKYLUV ;___;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: dank memes
> ...



thats it im sueing you for plagiarism, yellow rubber ducks are MY thing and you stole MY idea


----------



## Miharu (Nov 8, 2015)

Omg you guys ahaha I just want to say,you guys always make my day AHAHAHA XD Oh btw if you guys are wondering what happened to Sparro, he's currently in the oven roasting


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg you guys ahaha I just want to say,you guys always make my day AHAHAHA XD Oh btw if you guys are wondering what happened to Sparro, he's currently in the oven roasting



OH NO, haha im glad my username has nothing to do with food hah h A (sweats nervously)


----------



## Miharu (Nov 8, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> OH NO, haha im glad my username has nothing to do with food hah h A (sweats nervously)



Why hello there delicious looking gravy, I didn't forget about you


----------



## sej (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi! How is everyone?


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 8, 2015)

gravyyyy heyy what's up D


----------



## duckvely (Nov 8, 2015)

Sej said:


> Hi! How is everyone?



hii ^^ i'm doing good, how are you?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg you guys ahaha I just want to say,you guys always make my day AHAHAHA XD Oh btw if you guys are wondering what happened to Sparro, he's currently in the oven roasting



.....
Yeah
I got roasted
How 'bout that?


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 8, 2015)

Aerate said:


> gravyyyy heyy what's up D



ayyyy aerate!! its good, im just studying for an exam  and really stressin out lol
how are you??


Sej said:


> Hi! How is everyone?



hey sej ^-^ im doin good thanks, ive got an exam in a bit, so im tryna study for it lol



Miharu said:


> Why hello there delicious looking gravy, I didn't forget about you


aaaAAAAAAAH
THIS GRAVY ISN'T FOR EATING XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg we're almost at 16000


----------



## himeki (Nov 8, 2015)

none can eat me huehuehue


----------



## Miharu (Nov 8, 2015)

OMG YESSS AHAHA Almost 16k posts holy hahaha XD Also I'll probably be semi afk since I'm about to watch a movie in the living room!  I hope you guys have a lot of fun! <3 CONTINUE THE TURKEY/GRAVY CHASE MWUAHAHAHA XD

I'll check in from time to time <3


----------



## Albuns (Nov 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg you guys ahaha I just want to say,you guys always make my day AHAHAHA XD Oh btw if you guys are wondering what happened to Sparro, he's currently in the oven roasting



D'aww, glad I can contribute to making your day then! \owo/


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 8, 2015)

16000 woooo

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> OMG YESSS AHAHA Almost 16k posts holy hahaha XD Also I'll probably be semi afk since I'm about to watch a movie in the living room!  I hope you guys have a lot of fun! <3 CONTINUE THE TURKEY/GRAVY CHASE MWUAHAHAHA XD
> 
> I'll check in from time to time <3



enjoy the movie ^-^ seeya!


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

16K!!!! Yeah!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 8, 2015)

Good afternoon, everyone!  How are we today?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm good! I'm streaming rn XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Good afternoon, everyone!  How are we today?



Tired, went to an airport at 7:00AM. You?


----------



## duckvely (Nov 8, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Good afternoon, everyone!  How are we today?



hi! i'm doing good ^^ how are you?


----------



## roseflower (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi there, congrats on 16k pots Team Popsicle
I hope everyone has a nice Sunday!


----------



## Albuns (Nov 8, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi there, congrats on 16k pots Team Popsicle
> I hope everyone has a nice Sunday!



My Sunday's been pretty fun so far~ how about yours, Rosey? c:


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 8, 2015)

Guys does anyone have any tbt to loan me o:


----------



## roseflower (Nov 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> My Sunday's been pretty fun so far~ how about yours, Rosey? c:



Hiya Alby, it?s been a quite day today and I played HHD, redesigned a few houses


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Tired, went to an airport at 7:00AM. You?



Oh I see. Where are you going to? I'm doing pretty good, thanks for asking! Turns out I don't have the flu, I just have allergies. I hope this stupid allergy thing goes away soon, I hate coughing in school XD. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bucky Barnes said:


> I'm good! I'm streaming rn XD



Oh XD cool! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



duckyluv said:


> hi! i'm doing good ^^ how are you?



Hi, Ducky!  I'm doing good too.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Guys does anyone have any tbt to loan me o:



How much?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> Oh I see. Where are you going to? I'm doing pretty good, thanks for asking! Turns out I don't have the flu, I just have allergies. I hope this stupid allergy thing goes away soon, I hate coughing in school XD.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I not going anywhere, my grandparents are going to India ;-; 6 months and they come back


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 8, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Guys does anyone have any tbt to loan me o:



How much do you need v_v


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 8, 2015)

naekoya said:


> oh no what's up? is it about the exams o~o
> hopefully you have some days to relax!!
> pretty cold and damp for me so trying to stay warm as possible lol
> 
> ...



Eh, not really...rn I just need to play some video games and relax...and do my homework that I saved to do it on the last day of the weekend.


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 8, 2015)

These streams are the best xD


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 8, 2015)

ayy ems gave me & bunny bento a popsicle for free! can you put me on the popsicle list please?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro said:


> How much?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh ok. That's cool. 

@Aerate: How much tbt do you need dude?


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 8, 2015)

eyyy can you move me down on the popsicle list please


----------



## Locket (Nov 8, 2015)

Can you move me to the official member list?


----------



## tae (Nov 8, 2015)

whoa i blink and i miss everything from this thread.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro said:


> How much?





Bucky Barnes said:


> How much do you need v_v





Dawnpiplup said:


> @Aerate: How much tbt do you need dude?


I need around like 1.1k LOL, I'll return it in a few days c:


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I need around like 1.1k LOL, I'll return it in a few days c:



Sent 500, sorry I couldn't give more.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Sent 500, sorry I couldn't give more.



DUDE THANKS SO MUCH but I think I'm gonna call it off D: I'll just earn some myself LOL 

Again, thanks a lot <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Aerate said:


> DUDE THANKS SO MUCH but I think I'm gonna call it off D: I'll just earn some myself LOL
> 
> Again, thanks a lot <3


Meh, it's no problem. Would rather give than gain.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 8, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I need around like 1.1k LOL, I'll return it in a few days c:



//hisss
 I don't have that much v_v


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> //hisss
> I don't have that much v_v



Yeah you do o.o


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro omfg >//////<


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 8, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> //hisss
> I don't have that much v_v



It's fine ;u; don't worry about it <3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 8, 2015)

Thank you so much Sparro I just @v@ Thank you!


----------



## himeki (Nov 8, 2015)

Peh, I need money


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 8, 2015)

i'm streaming! come and grab some free siggies while you're there c: https://join.me/199-443-408


----------



## Taj (Nov 8, 2015)

Wait what just happened

Because my asian nose tells me there were acts of loving kindness


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Wait what just happened
> 
> Because my asian nose tells me there were acts of loving kindness



Your nose was right


----------



## Taj (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Your nose was right



never doubt the asian nose


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

neester14 said:


> never doubt the asian nose



I say the same about the Indian nose


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 8, 2015)

@v@ Sunday Night Football like
 Family = crazy


----------



## Taj (Nov 8, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> @v@ Sunday Night Football like
> Family = crazy



green bay fan?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 8, 2015)

neester14 said:


> green bay fan?



Nah, the fam's a Steelers fan


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

my family likes the Seahawks @_@


----------



## Taj (Nov 8, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Nah, the fam's a Steelers fan



oh that too


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

I don't even football yo


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I don't even football yo



me too i only go to my school's games so my parents think i have friends


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 8, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> me too i only go to my school's games so my parents think i have friends



Oh that escalated quickly XD


----------



## Taj (Nov 8, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> me too i only go to my school's games so my parents think i have friends



I go to school games because they serve free cupcakes

IT MAKES A DIFFERENCE

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bucky Barnes said:


> Oh that escalated quickly XD



ikr

I'll escalate it more if you want


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Oh that escalated quickly XD



i'm joking not really

i actually go to look for boys.. its never successful

- - - Post Merge - - -



neester14 said:


> I go to school games because they serve free cupcakes
> 
> IT MAKES A DIFFERENCE



wth we don't get free stuff


----------



## Taj (Nov 8, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> i'm joking not really
> 
> i actually go to look for boys.. its never successful
> 
> ...



If you want advice: boys at football games:
5-10 MOMMY I want that football! MOMMY!
11-15 I'm going to try to be cool, and look awkward doing it
16+ Dammit, where's my friend? He's bringing the beer today!


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> me too i only go to my school's games so my parents think i have friends



Like me with the school basketball games


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 8, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> i'm joking not really
> 
> i actually go to look for boys.. its never successful
> 
> ...



Yeah we don't get free stuff either //sob


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> me too i only go to my school's games so my parents think i have friends



 you have online friends


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

neester14 said:


> If you want advice: boys at football games:
> 5-10 MOMMY I want that football! MOMMY!
> 11-15 I'm going to try to be cool, and look awkward doing it
> 16+ Dammit, where's my friend? He's bringing the beer today!



lmaooo more like weed instead of beer tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> you have online friends



who live like 142087 miles away OTL


----------



## Taj (Nov 8, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> lmaooo more like weed instead of beer tbh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



true dat


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Like me with the school basketball games



they don't even announce our basketball game much bc our team is not that good lmao everyone here is hype for football

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bucky Barnes said:


> Yeah we don't get free stuff either //sob



sometimes they throw free shirts?? like i want food pls


----------



## Taj (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

at my school they expect you to have money in your pockets since they always announce sport games at the last minute


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> they don't even announce our basketball game much bc our team is not that good lmao everyone here is hype for football
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



All the guys on our basketball team are hunky and tall brown dudes. Not even kidding.


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> at my school they expect you to have money in your pockets since they always announce sport games at the last minute



they give us the schedule of all the games ahead of time
plus i get in for free so i don't rly need money unless i buy their gross food 8)

- - - Post Merge - - -



neester14 said:


>



what..


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 8, 2015)

neester14 said:


>



omfg thats so great


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

cool


mmm my mom is making some pozole (a soup traditionally from mexico) and it smells so good!!!!!! i want to eat it already mmmm


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro said:


> All the guys on our basketball team are hunky and tall brown dudes. Not even kidding.



i don't even know how our basketball team looks.. there are some qt boys on the football team though (esp the quarterback js) but mmmm too popular and not my type tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> cool
> 
> 
> mmm my mom is making some pozole (a soup traditionally from mexico) and it smells so good!!!!!! i want to eat it already mmmm



ooh i think my mom has made that before!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 8, 2015)

My mom usually makes hot dogs LMAO


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> cool
> 
> 
> mmm my mom is making some pozole (a soup traditionally from mexico) and it smells so good!!!!!! i want to eat it already mmmm



That sounds delicious o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bucky Barnes said:


> My mom usually makes hot dogs LMAO



hot dogs ain't bad with a little paprika and hot pepper though


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

UGH MOSQUITO BITE ON MY INNER CALF UGGGGGGHHHHHHH


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro said:


> UGH MOSQUITO BITE ON MY INNER CALF UGGGGGGHHHHHHH



omg i used to get a whole bunch of mosquito bites when i was little.. i haven't gotten one in years though


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> omg i used to get a whole bunch of mosquito bites when i was little.. i haven't gotten one in years though



Mosquitos are alive and well here in BC atm


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 8, 2015)

Mosquitoes arE EVIL

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm gonna make another town when I get a second copy of AC:NL! o:
 The town name will be Koro and the Mayor's name will be Karma c: //TRY TO GUESS WHAT IM REFERENCING HAAA


----------



## oswaldies (Nov 8, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I'm gonna make another town when I get a second copy of AC:NL! o:
> The town name will be Koro and the Mayor's name will be Karma c: //TRY TO GUESS WHAT IM REFERENCING HAAA



I haven't play New Leaf in a while because Happy Home Designer is so much fun @-@


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 8, 2015)

Yeah, HHD is really fun XDD
 I've been doing GFX, sig's, and have been streaming all day-- so I haven't played AC:NL at all today! XD



Spoiler



//guys I'm streaming again if you wanna watch; www.join.me/183-022-516 XD


----------



## Locket (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm streaming art! join.me/369-627-658


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 8, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> omg i used to get a whole bunch of mosquito bites when i was little.. i haven't gotten one in years though



o//////o I feel kind of embarrassed to say this but I kind of made you a sig! XD
 I got really bored and yeah XD 



Spoiler: sig











 Haha ^^;; it might not be the best but here you go! :3 /


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> o//////o I feel kind of embarrassed to say this but I kind of made you a sig! XD
> I got really bored and yeah XD
> 
> 
> ...



aw how sweet!! its better than something i would've made cx


----------



## Locket (Nov 8, 2015)

@ Miharu: I have a popsicle! Can I be moved to the official roaster?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 8, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> @ Miharu: I have a popsicle! Can I be moved to the official roaster?



Wait til she gets on shhhh </33


----------



## tae (Nov 8, 2015)

if you breathe wrong in this thread you miss a million things.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 8, 2015)

;_________; whats wrong taesaek?


----------



## tae (Nov 8, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> ;_________; whats wrong taesaek?



if you don't watch this place like a hawk you come back to 500 new posts and no idea of whats going on.


----------



## Locket (Nov 8, 2015)

taesaek said:


> if you don't watch this place like a hawk you come back to 500 new posts and no idea of whats going on.



omg I know


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 8, 2015)

all i did yesterday night for like 8 hours was stalk tbt and stream with bucky, bento, cocoabean, ems, evvie and sugarella and it was the best

- - - Post Merge - - -

dammit i just missed 420 posts


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

tearypastel said:


> all i did yesterday night for like 8 hours was stalk tbt and stream with bucky, bento, cocoabean, ems, evvie and sugarella and it was the best
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> dammit i just missed 420 posts



Ugh i would've joined if I knew it was happening


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

tearypastel said:


> all i did yesterday night for like 8 hours was stalk tbt and stream with bucky, bento, cocoabean, ems, evvie and sugarella and it was the best
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> dammit i just missed 420 posts




yeee


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 8, 2015)

back from my exam ^-^ it was hell ^^_^^ it had none of the questions i studied for DDDDDDDD
=.= how are you guys going?


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 8, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> back from my exam ^-^ it was hell ^^_^^ it had none of the questions i studied for DDDDDDDD
> =.= how are you guys going?



aww, hope your exam goes well!
i'm not that well. it's my day off school and OF COURSE i'm as sick as a flipping dog so all i can do today is stay at home and not go to the beach with my bffs :c


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 8, 2015)

tearypastel said:


> aww, hope your exam goes well!
> i'm not that well. it's my day off school and OF COURSE i'm as sick as a flipping dog so all i can do today is stay at home and not go to the beach with my bffs :c



omg really!!! that sucks aaaa, 
last holidays i had a bad flue, for the entire 2 weeks ;_; i know that pain!
i hope you get well soon!!


----------



## Damniel (Nov 9, 2015)

Guys I'll be watching over tp for a little bit tonight while Miharu is resting, if you need something from her please let me know so I can tell her!


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 9, 2015)

btw, can you guys add me to the popsicle list? ems gave me and bunny bento one yesterday but i don't think we've been added yet c:


----------



## Damniel (Nov 9, 2015)

tearypastel said:


> btw, can you guys add me to the popsicle list? ems gave me and bunny bento one yesterday but i don't think we've been added yet c:



Okay ill tell her to add you to the list! Welcome to tp!

- - - Post Merge - - -



tearypastel said:


> btw, can you guys add me to the popsicle list? ems gave me and bunny bento one yesterday but i don't think we've been added yet c:



She said she will add you as soon as she has the time to


----------



## Mink (Nov 9, 2015)

What's up guys! I just ate 50 strawberries in a row and I'm regrettably on a sugar high right now c: why do strawberries and apples taste so good i have a stomachache now ;u;


----------



## Damniel (Nov 9, 2015)

Mink said:


> What's up guys! I just ate 50 strawberries in a row and I'm regrettably on a sugar high right now c: why do strawberries and apples taste so good i have a stomachache now ;u;



Woah that's a lot! Hopefully you feel better! 

Guys I'm going to bed so I'll be back to check in a couple of hours or so, play safe 

Edit: will still take any requests until Miharu is able to come back!


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 9, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Guys I'm going to bed so I'll be back to check in a couple of hours or so, play safe



night! (its 2pm here lol)


----------



## Mink (Nov 9, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Woah that's a lot! Hopefully you feel better!
> 
> Guys I'm going to bed so I'll be back to check in a couple of hours or so, play safe



Good night! I'll be here working on my projects...and homework that I haven't started on yet~ yes Idk why I always binge eat on fruits, they're like nature's candy to me cause I don't eat candy xD


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 9, 2015)

Ugh.... Sorry guys. I've been away from tbt the last few days. Had some crazy crap go down Friday and now I'm flippin sick AGAIN!!!! I'll fill you all in tomorrow.  Friday's story will blow your minds.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 9, 2015)

Ahhh I was so scared I wouldn't have been able to get on :'D My boyfriend said if my fever is 100 and over, I won't be able to get on ; v; Luckily it was only at 99.5!!! He checked again half and hour ago and it dropped thank god ahaha I was panicking because I know I had things I need to do on TP, but wouldn't have had the time to do so since I needed to work on SOTW in the museum thread :'D 

Also TBT WAS acting all laggy for me this entire day omg ; v; Seriously made me not want to be on TBT since I had to keep refreshing hahaha





tearypastel said:


> ayy ems gave me & bunny bento a popsicle for free! can you put me on the popsicle list please?


AYEEE CONGRATS ON YOUR POPSICLE!!  
What color would you like your name to be in? C:



ems said:


> eyyy can you move me down on the popsicle list please


AHHH You are so sweet ems!! Thank you so much for giving away 2 popsicles to teary and Bunny!! ;v ; <333



Bunny Bento said:


> Can you move me to the official member list?


WOOO CONGRATS ON YOUR POPSICLE!! XD What color would you like your name to be in? c:



taesaek said:


> if you breathe wrong in this thread you miss a million things.


Omg YES AHAHAH TP is really active XD Hahaha it's fun to join in on the chat, but if you leave for like a minute, boom you missed 2 pages ahahaha



gravyplz said:


> back from my exam ^-^ it was hell ^^_^^ it had none of the questions i studied for DDDDDDDD
> =.= how are you guys going?


WELCOME BACKK!!!! AND AWWW!!! ; ___ ; SDJFSKS EVIL EXAMS DSJKLFJDS
I'm doing better!! XD What are you up to now? c: 



Call me Daniel said:


> Guys I'll be watching over tp for a little bit tonight while Miharu is resting, if you need something from her please let me know so I can tell her!


Thanks for keeping an eye for me! :'D TBT is acting all wonky on me and I keep having to refresh pages before I could actually see things :'D 



tearypastel said:


> btw, can you guys add me to the popsicle list? ems gave me and bunny bento one yesterday but i don't think we've been added yet c:


Of course! Sorry for the wait :'D Been pretty busy and sick ahaha, but never feel afraid that you've been skipped! I ALWAYS read back on the posts I missed, normally if I haven't responded or replied to your questions on TP, it means I haven't checked/had time/etc to be on TP or edit/update TP! cx So no worries! I'm always keeping an eye out! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> Ugh.... Sorry guys. I've been away from tbt the last few days. Had some crazy crap go down Friday and now I'm flippin sick AGAIN!!!! I'll fill you all in tomorrow.  Friday's story will blow your minds.



OH NO!!! D: jklsdjfls I hope you get better soon!! JSLKFJDS -hugs- Rest well!! ; v; <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hey @Mooharu, still sick? I stepped down in my position as Doctor because nobody believed in me.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 9, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Hey @Mooharu, still sick? I stepped down in my position as Doctor because nobody believed in me.



Yeah :'D I think I might have gotten a little worse ahahaha my head feels a little hot and I feel feverish :'D 
 A turkey can't be a doctor ;D LOL


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 9, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yeah :'D I think I might have gotten a little worse ahahaha my head feels a little hot and I feel feverish :'D
> A turkey can't be a doctor ;D LOL



MIHARUU gosh did you take your meds? You need to feel better D:

we can roast him and make some chicken outta him LOL, gotta be one grand meal. I'm gonna feed him to Patrick, seeing as how he loves meat and totally would let him cook for a while lmao


----------



## Miharu (Nov 9, 2015)

Aerate said:


> MIHARUU gosh did you take your meds? You need to feel better D:
> 
> we can roast him and make some chicken outta him LOL, gotta be one grand meal. I'm gonna feed him to Patrick, seeing as how he loves meat and totally would let him cook for a while lmao



Oh.. uh.. //avert eyes HAHAHAHA

 OMG YES AHAHAHA HE'LL PROBABLY TASTE YUMMY AHAHA!! And pshhhh I'll feed it to Patrick! >;D


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

Aerate said:


> MIHARUU gosh did you take your meds? You need to feel better D:
> 
> we can roast him and make some chicken outta him LOL, gotta be one grand meal. I'm gonna feed him to Patrick, seeing as how he loves meat and totally would let him cook for a while lmao



UH WHAT
UM
...fine. I won't go without a fight!


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 9, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oh.. uh.. //avert eyes HAHAHAHA
> 
> OMG YES AHAHAHA HE'LL PROBABLY TASTE YUMMY AHAHA!! And pshhhh I'll feed it to Patrick! >;D



JEEZ miharu you gotta take your meds on time D: see I'm allll wellll and it's all because I did what I was supposed to 

omg I'm already drooling ;u; and nope sorry he's gonna end up eating from me instead 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> UH WHAT
> UM
> ...fine. I won't go without a fight!



well what can you even do you're already in the oven grilling silly


----------



## tae (Nov 9, 2015)

i prefer deep fried turkey pls.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

Aerate said:


> JEEZ miharu you gotta take your meds on time D: see I'm allll wellll and it's all because I did what I was supposed to
> 
> omg I'm already drooling ;u; and nope sorry he's gonna end up eating from me instead
> 
> ...



No Miharu took me out and stuck me in a cage so I don't fly away

- - - Post Merge - - -



taesaek said:


> i prefer deep fried turkey pls.



Don't even try and deep fry me, I've been through enough cooking


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 9, 2015)

Miharu heyyy ! Omg i thought you where better :  0 i hope you get well soon!!!!!
Also sorry about my ignorance towards that popsicle bidding, i didnt realise there really where rules :_:
Im doin fine ^.^ just studying for my calc exam tomorrow, which hopefull wont be as bad =.=


----------



## himeki (Nov 9, 2015)

wait

MIHARU IS ILL? ;V;V;
and aw damn, I have a maths mock today ;v;


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

Ayy lmao I got 17k posts
Where did my life go


----------



## tae (Nov 9, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Ayy lmao I got 17k posts
> Where did my life go



i'm gonna lick your swirls.


----------



## himeki (Nov 9, 2015)

i am bored


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 9, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i am bored



Yeah, all the 'muricans are hibernating lmao.

What's up Evvie? c:


----------



## Albuns (Nov 9, 2015)

I really don't want to go to school today... x w x


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 9, 2015)

Good morning TBT AAAAND TP! <3 
How are we all this morning? Cramps are gonna be the death of me v_v It's starting to finish up soon, thankfully! Haha ^J^;;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> I really don't want to go to school today... x w x



Awww v_v
 I'm not allowed in school haha v_v;;;;;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Ayy lmao I got 17k posts
> Where did my life go



Your life went in the trash
 just like mine did


----------



## Albuns (Nov 9, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Good morning TBT AAAAND TP! <3
> How are we all this morning? Cramps are gonna be the death of me v_v It's starting to finish up soon, thankfully! Haha ^J^;;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Why aren't you allowed in school? o:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 9, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Why aren't you allowed in school? o:



I got expelled... aHAHAHAHAH ^___^;;;;;;;
 This guy never stopped pickin' on me or my brothers; and if you know me really well... You'd know that NO-ONE messes with my brothers, not if I can help it. So.... My little brothers friend gave me a pocket knife, my other personality forced me to show it to the guy and I did-- //it was on school grounds at the school football stadium
 and now I'm kind of not allowed in school for another 60 something days ^________^;; It's officially been a month since the incident and I haven't been in school since--


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 9, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I got expelled... aHAHAHAHAH ^___^;;;;;;;
> This guy never stopped pickin' on me or my brothers; and if you know me really well... You'd know that NO-ONE messes with my brothers, not if I can help it. So.... My little brothers friend gave me a pocket knife, my other personality forced me to show it to the guy and I did-- //it was on school grounds at the school football stadiuhttp://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?28-The-Basementm
> and now I'm kind of not allowed in school for another 60 something days ^________^;; It's officially been a month since the incident and I haven't been in school since--



oooooh so that's why
i would do that too if somebody was picking on my little sisters


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 9, 2015)

Yeah, my brothers are like
 the only thing I have hnnn
Like I will forever cherish them and if someone hurts them I get SOOOO mad ^J^;;;;


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 9, 2015)

HEY GUYS
bucky's doing a stream! come watch! (i'm the only one here it's lonely :c )
-
edit: WHY DID NOBODY COME ITS OVER NOW


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 9, 2015)

I'll be back soon cee don't worrryry XD


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 9, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I'll be back soon cee don't worrryry XD



i'll be watching youtube while i wait c:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 9, 2015)

Okay! :33 I gotta go fr now though XD
See ya'! :3


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 9, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Okay! :33 I gotta go fr now though XD
> See ya'! :3



byee bb c;


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 9, 2015)

eyyyyy tp


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi guys! :3 I'm back C:


----------



## himeki (Nov 9, 2015)

WADDUP HOMIES


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 9, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Hi guys! :3 I'm back C:





MayorEvvie said:


> WADDUP HOMIES



EYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## tae (Nov 9, 2015)

hello friends.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 9, 2015)

Good morning!!!
How is everyone doing today?


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 9, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Good morning!!!
> How is everyone doing today?





taesaek said:


> hello friends.



hey guys


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 9, 2015)

AYEEEEEEEEEEE <3
 streaming asf rn with the stream memes c:<


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 9, 2015)

AAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEE

I'm just eating strawberry-flavoured Tic Tacs while posting in like 2 RPs at once aaaaaahhhhh

How is everyone?


----------



## tae (Nov 9, 2015)

i'm super tired, but i can't sleep.
and i got outbid on a popsicle thread. gahhhhhh


----------



## BunnyFox (Nov 9, 2015)

Hey guys! Sorry it's been so long


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 9, 2015)

EYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## himeki (Nov 9, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> AYEEEEEEEEEEE <3
> streaming asf rn with the stream memes c:<



streme memes


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 9, 2015)

Ayy hows it everyone!, i hope your all having a great day ^-^
Im just about to study for math, another 3 hour exam =.=


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 9, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Ayy hows it everyone!, i hope your all having a great day ^-^
> Im just about to study for math, another 3 hour exam =.=



Good luck! O: 
 I'm doing good :33 Just talking with the Stream Meme Team in chatzy XD It's a group with Evvie, Ems, Bento, Cee, Lani, Ella, and I XD


----------



## Miharu (Nov 9, 2015)

//Slowly slides in

MORNING EVERYONE AHAHAHAH <33 Sorry I disappeared last night, my boyfriend made me go rest hahaha XD He's cute when he's worried, but sometimes I just get frustrated because I can't get on my laptop :') LOL (My priorities are wrong here HAHAHA rip ) HE'S SLEEPING NOW SO I'M SAFE MWUAHHAHAHA AXD

Anyways, what are you guys all up to? ;D





gravyplz said:


> Miharu heyyy ! Omg i thought you where better :  0 i hope you get well soon!!!!!
> Also sorry about my ignorance towards that popsicle bidding, i didnt realise there really where rules :_:
> Im doin fine ^.^ just studying for my calc exam tomorrow, which hopefull wont be as bad =.=


AYEEEE LOL I was, but it came back harder :'D Thanks ahaha!!
OHH NO WORRIES LOL You are fine <33 Yeah hahah there are rules to prevent users to like cancel their auctions because they didn't get the price they were looking for, etc etc xD

That's great to hear!! And oh gosh!! Good luck!! ; v;



Sparro said:


> Ayy lmao I got 17k posts
> Where did my life go


AYEEE CONGRATS ON 17K POSTS AHAHHAAH XD
Your life is in my hands turkey! >;D



Bucky Barnes said:


> Good morning TBT AAAAND TP! <3
> How are we all this morning? Cramps are gonna be the death of me v_v It's starting to finish up soon, thankfully! Haha ^J^;;


MORNINGGGG BUCKYYY <333 /GLOMPS
I'm doing good!~ Just still sick :'D Hahaha 
And oh boy! Cramps aren't fun! D': I hope it goes away soon!



MayorEvvie said:


> WADDUP HOMIES


AYEEEE EVVIEEEE!~ XD WHAT YOU UP TO XD



taesaek said:


> hello friends.


TAEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE <333333333333333333333333333333333333333 What are you up to today ahhh <333



Lucanosa said:


> Good morning!!!
> How is everyone doing today?


Morning Lucanosa!!!  I'm doing pretty great!~ XD How about yourself? c;



SuperStar2361 said:


> AAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEE
> 
> I'm just eating strawberry-flavoured Tic Tacs while posting in like 2 RPs at once aaaaaahhhhh
> 
> How is everyone?


AYEEEE XD

LOL Omg I've never had strawberry flavored tic tacs before ahahah how are they? XD

I'm doing pretty great! How about yourself? c;



taesaek said:


> i'm super tired, but i can't sleep.
> and i got outbid on a popsicle thread. gahhhhhh


Awww!! ; __ ; -hugs- I hope you can get some good rest soon!! ;v ;
NOO!! D': 



Blackjack said:


> Hey guys! Sorry it's been so long


No worries! Hahaha How have you been? C:



ems said:


> EYYYYYYYYYY


AYEEEEE HOW YOU DOING TODAY? <3



gravyplz said:


> Ayy hows it everyone!, i hope your all having a great day ^-^
> Im just about to study for math, another 3 hour exam =.=


Morning!!! I'm doing great so far!! Hahaha and oh gosh!! D: Good luck with all your exams!! ; v;


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 9, 2015)

ems said:


> hey guys



Heyy! c:



Bucky Barnes said:


> Good luck! O:
> I'm doing good :33 Just talking with the Stream Meme Team in chatzy XD It's a group with Evvie, Ems, Bento, Cee, Lani, Ella, and I XD



o: send me the link to your stream meme team



Miharu said:


> //Slowly slides in
> 
> Morning Lucanosa!!!  I'm doing pretty great!~ XD How about yourself? c;



Morning Miharu!! That's good!  I'm doing great myself ;D Just procrastinating as usual hehe


----------



## himeki (Nov 9, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AYEEEE EVVIEEEE!~ XD WHAT YOU UP TO XD



Good thanks! Just streaming with my friends c:
Loads of people just were reading our VMS and joining the chat like omg stop


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 9, 2015)

My feet are cold and I'm dying


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 9, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> *My feet are cold* and I'm dying



SAMEEEEE ;3


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 9, 2015)

stream meme queen


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 9, 2015)

stream meme scrub ;3


----------



## himeki (Nov 9, 2015)

snoop cat


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 9, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> snoop cat



ayyye this is turning random

is it a private stream meme or nah?  I'd like to join :3


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 9, 2015)

hello everyone, how are you all? c:


----------



## Miharu (Nov 9, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Morning Miharu!! That's good!  I'm doing great myself ;D Just procrastinating as usual hehe


That's great to hear!! XD Hahaha and oh gosh :'D Once one goes into procrastinating, it's too late to ever turn back!! Hahahah XD



MayorEvvie said:


> Good thanks! Just streaming with my friends c:
> Loads of people just were reading our VMS and joining the chat like omg stop


OHH sounds like fun!!! XD 



Bucky Barnes said:


> My feet are cold and I'm dying


Wear socks! >;D



Sleepi said:


> hello everyone, how are you all? c:


Morning!! <33 I'm doing great! How about yourself?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 9, 2015)

@Miharu, that's great c: I'm doing well, very tired but glad i'm slowly earning enough TBT to get an adopt ;u; (and also glad that i'm done with a presentation I did today, it went well )


----------



## Albuns (Nov 9, 2015)

Hellu, everyone~


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 9, 2015)

Hnnn I'm sig making trash rn 
 anyways, Miharu-- I'm gonna redeem quest 14-- I think! I signed that petition hehe :3 //i'm close to finishing up quest 3 sometime soon too :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Hellu, everyone~



Hiii Alby-Kun~!


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 9, 2015)

Could I redeem quest 14, i've signed the petition c:


----------



## Albuns (Nov 9, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Hnnn I'm sig making trash rn
> anyways, Miharu-- I'm gonna redeem quest 14-- I think! I signed that petition hehe :3 //i'm close to finishing up quest 3 sometime soon too :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Hiya, Bucky Buddy~! Wazzap?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 9, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hiya, Bucky Buddy~! Wazzap?



Nothin' much, making a lot of sigs hnn
 I could do freebies rn like 
 I don't even wanna sell them for anything because I'm making so many right now uuuuuuuuugh


----------



## Albuns (Nov 9, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Nothin' much, making a lot of sigs hnn
> I could do freebies rn like
> I don't even wanna sell them for anything because I'm making so many right now uuuuuuuuugh



xD Why not just try and have fun then?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 9, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> xD Why not just try and have fun then?



hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn //slumps
 I wanna do siiiiiiigs


----------



## Albuns (Nov 9, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn //slumps
> I wanna do siiiiiiigs



Why not have fun doing sigs? o:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 9, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Why not have fun doing sigs? o:



Then give me sig info homie I wanna make you one XD


----------



## Albuns (Nov 9, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Then give me sig info homie I wanna make you one XD



Haha, it's fine~ I'm content with my current one. ^^


----------



## himeki (Nov 9, 2015)

me and ems have the most epic sigs 

dank gfx ftw


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 9, 2015)

yes omfg evvie ur sig im crying


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 9, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> me and ems have the most epic sigs
> 
> dank gfx ftw


^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Albuns (Nov 9, 2015)

ems said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^



xD Neat siggy~


----------



## himeki (Nov 9, 2015)

ems said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^



and also STREAMCEPTION
A STREAM
WITHIN A STREAM
WITHIN A STREAM
WITHIN A STREAM
WITHIN A STREAM
WITHIN A STREAM
WITHIN A STREAM
WITHIN A STREAM
forever


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 9, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> and also STREAMCEPTION
> A STREAM
> WITHIN A STREAM
> WITHIN A STREAM
> ...



when will it stop :O


----------



## himeki (Nov 9, 2015)

ems said:


> when will it stop :O



never (~@.@)~


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 9, 2015)

we
 are the crystal memes
we always sTREAM ALL DAY
and if u  think we cant
we'll still do it anyways
thats why the people in this meme
believe in
lani, ella, em-- & evvie~~
aND SUMMER~
AND CEE-
AND MELANIE!


----------



## himeki (Nov 9, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> yes omfg evvie ur sig im crying



you can use it too ya no

WAIT THIS IS POST 16161

16CEPTION

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bucky Barnes said:


> we
> are the crystal memes
> we always sTREAM ALL DAY
> and if u  think we cant
> ...



what is the tune to that linkit brah


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 9, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> you can use it too ya no
> 
> WAIT THIS IS POST 16161
> 
> ...



idk i just made it up


----------



## Albuns (Nov 9, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> idk i just made it up



Sounds a bit like the opening theme to Steven Universe. Maybe it's just me though~


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi guys! I just can't sleep tonight 

What's up everyone


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 9, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Sounds a bit like the opening theme to Steven Universe. Maybe it's just me though~



OH YEAH THATS RIGHT I FORGOT XD


----------



## Albuns (Nov 9, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Hi guys! I just can't sleep tonight
> 
> What's up everyone



Heyo, Yato. Just sitting here listening to a track from Undertale, you?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 9, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Hi guys! I just can't sleep tonight
> 
> What's up everyone



AAAAAAAAAAAAYE


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi everyone! Got back from school, how's everybody doin'?


----------



## oswaldies (Nov 9, 2015)

I might not log until about next week, sometimes this website makes me extremely upset.


----------



## Albuns (Nov 9, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I might not log until about next week, sometimes this website makes me extremely upset.



It's a constantly unsettling reminder that everything fluffy in life may or may not be covered in blood where you can't see it. No worries though, Team Popsicle is usually genuinely fluffy and snuggly~


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 9, 2015)

I had a dream about watching SU last night. Like wat I don't even watch it

Wait... cOULD THIS BE A SIGN????? ooooooooo:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 9, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> I had a dream about watching SU last night. Like wat I don't even watch it
> 
> Wait... cOULD THIS BE A SIGN????? ooooooooo:



I THOUGHT YOU WERE A SU FAN


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

omg i am a stream queen?? im so proud!!!

anyways, we had a Veterans Day ceremony today at school, and my dad couldn't make it!!! (he's a veteran)


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 9, 2015)

check out the marketplace

im buying all your valuables


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> omg i am a stream queen?? im so proud!!!
> 
> anyways, we had a Veterans Day ceremony today at school, and my dad couldn't make it!!! (he's a veteran)



We're having ours tomorrow, it's Remembrance Day here in Canada 

Also UGGHH MY TROMBONE SLIDE GAVE ME A CUT ON MY PINKY FINGER D:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 9, 2015)

Sparro said:


> We're having ours tomorrow, it's Remembrance Day here in Canada
> 
> Also UGGHH MY TROMBONE SLIDE GAVE ME A CUT ON MY PINKY FINGER D:



I used to play trombone! D


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello!! How is everyone?


----------



## Albuns (Nov 9, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Hello!! How is everyone?



Joanne~!! How are ya? owo
I'm doing okay, awfully tired though.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I used to play trombone! D



It was freshly greased, so it slid really fast and my pinky was in the wrong spot 

- - - Post Merge - - -



happinessdelight said:


> Hello!! How is everyone?



Hey, Joanne! I'm okay, you?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 9, 2015)

Sparro said:


> It was freshly greased, so it slid really fast and my pinky was in the wrong spot



Ouchies! Bubba that sounds like it hurts! D:


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Joanne~!! How are ya? owo
> I'm doing okay, awfully tired though.





Sparro said:


> Hey, Joanne! I'm okay, you?



I'm good, thanks! Pretty tired too so I might take a nap in a bit. Super happy my history teacher made changes to our assignments and lessened the workload TvT


----------



## Albuns (Nov 9, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> I'm good, thanks! Pretty tired too so I might take a nap in a bit. Super happy my history teacher made changes to our assignments and lessened the workload TvT



Lucky, I can't nap during the day at all. ;v;
Same with my History teacher, one of the assignments is now due Friday when it was due today.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 9, 2015)

I wish I could go to school hahah


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Lucky, I can't nap during the day at all. ;v;
> Same with my History teacher, one of the assignments is now due Friday when it was due today.



Ooh, we had a test last Friday which was moved to this Friday, and he changed it to all multiple choice questions instead of an essay and free response! + we get a study guide so hopefully I do decent enough to pass



Bucky Barnes said:


> I wish I could go to school hahah



How long until you can go back?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 9, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> How long until you can go back?



3 more months, I think O_O


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> 3 more months, I think O_O



Woah so long  I can't imagine having to stay away from school like that


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I wish I could go to school hahah



wait, what happened?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 9, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Woah so long  I can't imagine having to stay away from school like that



Joaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnneeeeee //dies
 I have the worst migraine ever and just hytgbjyhgvkhbhtrgmb </333333 
 Cramps are trying to kill me and I'm starving and my mom hasn't even started dinner yet ; o ;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> wait, what happened?



PM me .__.


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Joaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnneeeeee //dies
> I have the worst migraine ever and just hytgbjyhgvkhbhtrgmb </333333
> Cramps are trying to kill me and I'm starving and my mom hasn't even started dinner yet ; o ;



Are you still on your time?  I don't know exactly what migraines or cramps feel like tbh since I don't think I've really gotten one? Must be rly painful though RIP </3


----------



## lizzy541 (Nov 9, 2015)

hiiiii i have picture day tomorrow


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 9, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Are you still on your time?  I don't know exactly what migraines or cramps feel like tbh since I don't think I've really gotten one? Must be rly painful though RIP </3



rip me
 i want tea but wtffff
 migraines are just headaches but worse--
wAIT SO UR TELLIN ME YOU'VE NEVER HAD A HEADACHE B4 O: 
you lucky soul god bless you


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

Ok I PM you bucky


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 9, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Ok I PM you bucky



I replied Sugarella! :33


----------



## Llust (Nov 9, 2015)

i just finished binge eating and marathoning american horror story only to realize that i have a two mile run for gym class tomorrow after looking down at my bloated stomach. good job self ^u^


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> hiiiii i have picture day tomorrow



good thing u cute liz don't gotta worry about anything



Bucky Barnes said:


> rip me
> i want tea but wtffff
> migraines are just headaches but worse--
> wAIT SO UR TELLIN ME YOU'VE NEVER HAD A HEADACHE B4 O:
> you lucky soul god bless you



oh i have had headaches before! lmao i'm just not sure if its classified as a migraine?



mimihime said:


> i just finished binge eating and marathoning american horror story only to realize that i have a two mile run for gym class tomorrow after looking down at my bloated stomach. good job self ^u^



ugh, 2 mile runs //shudders


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> hiiiii i have picture day tomorrow



ack good luck!! I've always hated picture day because I have to take off my sweater then I'm out of my comfort zone


----------



## Locket (Nov 9, 2015)

IT'S SNOWING OUTSIDE OMG YEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> IT'S SNOWING OUTSIDE OMG YEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



LUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKY


----------



## Locket (Nov 9, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> LUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKY



I can take a pic!


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I can take a pic!



TAKE ONE PLEASE ;-;


----------



## Albuns (Nov 9, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> IT'S SNOWING OUTSIDE OMG YEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



I ENVY YOU SOOOOO MUCH RIGHT NOW. :C


----------



## Locket (Nov 9, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> TAKE ONE PLEASE ;-;








Alby-Kun said:


> I ENVY YOU SOOOOO MUCH RIGHT NOW. :C



I live in northern Utah so it snows every year


----------



## Albuns (Nov 9, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> View attachment 155739
> 
> 
> 
> I live in northern Utah so it snows every year



Man, now I wanna move to Utah~


----------



## Locket (Nov 9, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Man, now I wanna move to Utah~



If you like to ski and snowboard I'd reccomend it 


NORTHERN Utah is where it snows, not SOUTHERN, it is only hot.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Man, now I wanna move to Utah~



Move to Calgary or Edmonton in Alberta, Canada. It sometimes snows in May.


----------



## Albuns (Nov 9, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> If you like to ski and snowboard I'd reccomend it
> 
> 
> NORTHERN Utah is where it snows, not SOUTHERN, it is only hot.



Oh, I'm not into snow sports. I just wanna be able to look out my window to nothing but a white winter scenary on most days~


----------



## Locket (Nov 9, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Move to Calgary or Edmonton in Alberta, Canada. It sometimes snows in May.



But if Alby wants to expirence summers that are hot, then he can move to Utah


----------



## Albuns (Nov 9, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Move to Calgary or Edmonton in Alberta, Canada. It sometimes snows in May.



That early? It's practically spring!


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> That early? It's practically spring!



It also gets colder than 40? down there so be prepared


----------



## Albuns (Nov 9, 2015)

Sparro said:


> It also gets colder than 40? down there so be prepared



That's not too bad. So long as it isn't below 25, I think I'll manage.


----------



## Mink (Nov 9, 2015)

How is everyone? I'm so glad I don't have a 6th period for 2 weeks yippee~


----------



## roseflower (Nov 9, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> View attachment 155739
> 
> 
> 
> I live in northern Utah so it snows every year



Wow snow<3 No sign of snow yet where I live ;v; It?s only cold so far.


----------



## Jacob (Nov 9, 2015)

Mink said:


> How is everyone? I'm so glad I don't have a 6th period for 2 weeks yippee~



Doing good!

Going to start homework very soon! Hope everyone is having a fantastic evening!


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

Texas is just hot, hot, hot for days.. Even right now, it's like 96 degrees in FALL.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> That's not too bad. So long as it isn't below 25, I think I'll manage.



I meant -40?


----------



## roseflower (Nov 9, 2015)

Mink said:


> How is everyone? I'm so glad I don't have a 6th period for 2 weeks yippee~



Hi Mink


----------



## Locket (Nov 9, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> That's not too bad. So long as it isn't below 25, I think I'll manage.



Then don't go to Utah. It goes down to -25 a lot (F)


----------



## duckvely (Nov 9, 2015)

hi all ^^


----------



## Albuns (Nov 9, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Then don't go to Utah. It goes down to -25 a lot (F)



Oh... how do you manage that? o__o

- - - Post Merge - - -



duckyluv said:


> hi all ^^



Heyo, Ducky~


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> hi all ^^



hi ducky!! how are you today?


----------



## Mink (Nov 9, 2015)

Buddy said:


> Doing good!
> 
> Going to start homework very soon! Hope everyone is having a fantastic evening!



Hah! homework...I wish I had the power to not procrastinate.. xD hope you have a good evening too!


----------



## roseflower (Nov 9, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Texas is just hot, hot, hot for days.. Even right now, it's like 96 degrees in FALL.



Does it snow in Texas? I?m living on another continent.


----------



## Mink (Nov 9, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi Mink



hi roseflower, how ya doing c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



duckyluv said:


> hi all ^^



heeyyy nice avatar! xD


----------



## roseflower (Nov 9, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> hi all ^^



Hi ducky


----------



## duckvely (Nov 9, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> hi ducky!! how are you today?



i'm good ^^ just waiting for that day off of school this wednesday~


----------



## roseflower (Nov 9, 2015)

Mink said:


> hi roseflower, how ya doing c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I?m doing fine >.<


----------



## Llust (Nov 9, 2015)

story time; despite the freezing weather, i was walking around the park with my friend eating popsicles and we sat down on a bench. a group of fckboys from our school just so happened to be walking around the same area as us and sat down on the bench across from us. we were actually talking sht about them at the time so we just shut up and ate in silence while they just stared at us lol..i dont even know what they were even trying to accomplish. it wasnt long until i realized that my friend was eating her popsicle in a rather sexual way and the guys were licking their lips and everything e.o so when one of them averted their attention to me, i sacrificed the safety of my gums and just bit down into my popsicle and chewed on it vigorously while locking eyes with them - im hoping you guys get why i did that. their reaction was priceless and they just walked away talking to eachother like 'YOOO SHE BRUTAL BRUH, SHE BRUTAL' with their pants sagging and everything

i really hope i never forget this day


----------



## duckvely (Nov 9, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Heyo, Ducky~





roseflower said:


> Hi ducky



hi 



Mink said:


> heeyyy nice avatar! xD



haha ty!! idk but i've been somewhat obsessed with sally ever since i got a line (like a week ago lol) so now i already have like 300 pictures of her on my phone oops


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> i'm good ^^ just waiting for that day off of school this wednesday~



aww lucky >.> i don't get any days off until thanksgiving break.. we're supposed to be expecting a concert (band) after the break too Dx


----------



## duckvely (Nov 9, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> aww lucky >.> i don't get any days off until thanksgiving break.. we're supposed to be expecting a concert (band) after the break too Dx



you don't get a day off for veterans' day? o: good luck with school!! just a few weeks til that break c:


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> you don't get a day off for veterans' day? o: good luck with school!! just a few weeks til that break c:



i think so, or they wouldn't have made the ceremony today for veterans' day. I need to check the website XD


----------



## Albuns (Nov 9, 2015)

mimihime said:


> story time; despite the freezing weather, i was walking around the park with my friend eating popsicles and we sat down on a bench. a group of fckboys from our school just so happened to be walking around the same area as us and sat down on the bench across from us. we were actually talking sht about them at the time so we just shut up and ate in silence while they just stared at us lol..i dont even know what they were even trying to accomplish. it wasnt long until i realized that my friend was eating her popsicle in a rather sexual way and the guys were licking their lips and everything e.o so when one of them averted their attention to me, i sacrificed the safety of my gums and just bit down into my popsicle and chewed on it vigorously while locking eyes with them - im hoping you guys get why i did that. their reaction was priceless and they just walked away talking to eachother like 'YOOO SHE BRUTAL BRUH, SHE BRUTAL' with their pants sagging and everything
> 
> i really hope i never forget this day



They sounded like perverts. ._. How did your gums feel afterwards?


----------



## Llust (Nov 9, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> They sounded like perverts. ._. How did your gums feel afterwards?



im used to it, more than half of the guys who attend my school are like that. my gums are fine, it was worth it though tbh .u.;


----------



## Albuns (Nov 9, 2015)

mimihime said:


> im used to it, more than half of the guys who attend my school are like that. my gums are fine, it was worth it though tbh .u.;



Gosh, sounds like a rough school to be then. I'd imagine I wouldn't make many friends there. ;u;


----------



## Llust (Nov 9, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Gosh, sounds like a rough school to be then. I'd imagine I wouldn't make many friends there. ;u;



haha, yeah. theyre irritating to deal with bc of their lack of intelligence and common sense but surprisingly enough, they actually have those moments where they're actually decent people throughout some hours of the day. i dont understand fckboys
ah btw i completely forgot about this, sorry about opting out of hunters hoppadrome the other day on dragomon hunters ;v; something came up so i had to log off for a minute


----------



## Albuns (Nov 9, 2015)

mimihime said:


> haha, yeah. theyre irritating to deal with bc of their lack of intelligence and common sense but surprisingly enough, they actually have those moments where they're actually decent people throughout some hours of the day. i dont understand fckboys
> ah btw i completely forgot about this, sorry about opting out of hunters hoppadrome the other day on dragomon hunters ;v; something came up so i had to log off for a minute



Ah, well at least they aren't complete jerkfaces. 
It's fine, mom called me to take care of something so I couldn't really join either. As of now, I'm just hoarding tickets to host guild events once we get more members. c:


----------



## Llust (Nov 9, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ah, well at least they aren't complete jerkfaces.
> It's fine, mom called me to take care of something so I couldn't really join either. As of now, I'm just hoarding tickets to host guild events once we get more members. c:



ah, i see .v. may i ask what your guild name is? the guild that i was a part of got disbanded for some reason so im on the hunt for a new one now xD


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 9, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> we
> are the crystal memes
> we always sTREAM ALL DAY
> and if u  think we cant
> ...



this is fantastic


----------



## Albuns (Nov 9, 2015)

mimihime said:


> ah, i see .v. may i ask what your guild name is? the guild that i was a part of got disbanded for some reason so im on the hunt for a new one now xD



It's called DragonDance, a combination of Dragomon and the typical guild name from other games me and my friends have played. xD They disbanded out of the blue? Hm... how odd.


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

noo we don't have veterans' day off .-.


----------



## Locket (Nov 9, 2015)

Guys, can yiu help me forget a moment? I wanna cry right now because of it.


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 9, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Guys, can yiu help me forget a moment? I wanna cry right now because of it.



aww bb what's the matter??


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Guys, can yiu help me forget a moment? I wanna cry right now because of it.



what's the matter?? feel free to pm me!! my inbox is open c:


----------



## Locket (Nov 9, 2015)

tearypastel said:


> aww bb what's the matter??



My bus had something wrong with it so we have a temporary bus. I wanted to ride with my cousin but his bus driver was yelling at me. I had a bad headache and my temporary bus is really noisy.


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> My bus had something wrong with it so we have a temporary bus. I wanted to ride with my cousin but the bus driver was yelling at me. I had a bad headache and my temporary bus is really noisy.



aww i had the same experience but with my band director!! he made me play a solo in front of the class but i didn't do it right and he yelled at me on the spot!! just forget about it, you'll be fine!!!!! i understand when you want to sit with relatives, but you're lucky since i have no one in my family that's in middle school with me :c


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

I had a trombone test today. I was using a broken trombone (the spit valve wouldn't close properly) and my teacher didn't tell me until after, and made me do it again. Also, I had to do it twice in front of my class. Keep in mind that I'm the only trombone so everyone thought it was easy, so when I made mistakes, apparently I have them a good laugh.


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I had a trombone test today. I was using a broken trombone (the spit valve wouldn't close properly) and my teacher didn't tell me until after, and made me do it again. Also, I had to do it twice in front of my class. Keep in mind that I'm the only trombone so everyone thought it was easy, so when I made mistakes, apparently I have them a good laugh.



basically me but with a flute. apparently my flute's broken so idkidkdkdkd


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> basically me but with a flute. apparently my flute's broken so idkidkdkdkd



The spit valve made it sound like I was trying, but couldn't get a good airstream into the mouthpiece and couldn't make a proper buzzing sound into it..


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

Sparro said:


> The spit valve made it sound like I was trying, but couldn't get a good airstream into the mouthpiece and couldn't make a proper buzzing sound into it..



that's _kinda_ how flutes are. you have to center your mouth on the head joint, or it'll make a super airy sounds and it's embarrassing. and like the person sitting next to me is always like ugh get this over with already


----------



## Albuns (Nov 9, 2015)

Good night. I'm now going to have nightmares for weeks thanks to Undertale and it's mindscrewing plot... oh lord.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> that's _kinda_ how flutes are. you have to center your mouth on the head joint, or it'll make a super airy sounds and it's embarrassing. and like the person sitting next to me is always like ugh get this over with already



At least you have someone beside you, there are two empty seats beside me; I'm sitting by my corner by myself


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

Sparro said:


> At least you have someone beside you, there are two empty seats beside me; I'm sitting by my corner by myself



oh we always have to sit next to someone. if someone's absent, *scoot over.*


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> oh we always have to sit next to someone. if someone's absent, *scoot over.*



I have to sit in the corner or else my trombone slide positioning will cause eternal pain to the person in front of me.


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

well flutes are small, you just have to angle it so you don't hit the person next to you.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> well flutes are small, you just have to angle it so you don't hit the person next to you.



Trombones are giant, and the most commonly of the original 5 slide positions seems to be the 6th slide, the second farthest extending slide.


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Trombones are giant, and the most commonly of the original 5 slide positions seems to be the 6th slide, the second farthest extending slide.



Yeah, I've seen them and they're huge! OTL, I feel bad for you ;-;


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Yeah, I've seen them and they're huge! OTL, I feel bad for you ;-;



Yeah, and it hurts to get your finger caught in the slide ;-;


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

;-; Well, my iPad is at 6% so I'll see everyone after school! Bye!!


----------



## duckvely (Nov 9, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> ;-; Well, my iPad is at 6% so I'll see everyone after school! Bye!!



bye! good luck with school c:


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

woah band talk and i missed it


----------



## Locket (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm going to see a counselor at my school tomorrow to see if she can help me a little. I'm also going for a schedule change with orchestra.


----------



## tae (Nov 10, 2015)

the forums are so dead tonight, im so bored. i should read manga or something.


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 10, 2015)

taesaek said:


> the forums are so dead tonight, im so bored. i should read manga or something.



i know right? i'm sick so i'm home from school and i've finished reading all the books i had so i'm just reading a roleplay and it's quite entertaining honestly


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

tearypastel said:


> i know right? i'm sick so i'm home from school and i've finished reading all the books i had so i'm just reading a roleplay and it's quite entertaining honestly



I'm doing my best to make the ships happen


----------



## Locket (Nov 10, 2015)

taesaek said:


> the forums are so dead tonight, im so bored. i should read manga or something.



So dead. Only around 70-80 MEMBERS online right now, and who knows where they all hang out?


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 10, 2015)

Morning


----------



## himeki (Nov 10, 2015)

ems said:


> Morning



SUP EMS


also

bored


----------



## duckvely (Nov 10, 2015)

good morning everyone!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 10, 2015)

Morning everyone! 



Sugarella said:


> noo we don't have veterans' day off .-.



Omg same for me too 0.o I wish we had a day off, though. I think on Veteran's Day we're going to do some sort of assembly I believe? Idk, but I hope so, assemblies are really fun in my school and you get to miss some classes 

- - - Post Merge - - -



duckyluv said:


> good morning everyone!



Mornin', Ducky!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 10, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> good morning everyone!





Dawnpiplup said:


> Morning everyone!



Good morning!

How is everyone doing? c:

Also the STFR chat room will _hopefully_ get done today if I don't procrastinate too much xD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 10, 2015)

Guuuuuuys I'm doing free sigs if anyone wants one >w< 
I'd post the link but it's terribly long O_O //PAUSE ON THAT

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> Good morning!
> 
> How is everyone doing? c:
> 
> Also the STFR chat room will _hopefully_ get done today if I don't procrastinate too much xD



What's STFR? o:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 10, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Guuuuuuys I'm doing free sigs if anyone wants one >w<
> I'd post the link but it's terribly long O_O //PAUSE ON THAT
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I'll take a free sig x] if that's alright?

And STFR is a secret fruit cult on here that deals with dark fruit magics; it's a revival of Team Fruit since Team Fruit died recently.
I was gonna make a chatroom for it but I keep forgetting XD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I'll take a free sig x] if that's alright?
> 
> And STFR is a secret fruit cult on here that deals with dark fruit magics; it's a revival of Team Fruit since Team Fruit died recently.
> I was gonna make a chatroom for it but I keep forgetting XD



that sounds very eerie xDD
 and yeah! I can make you a free sig! Just fill out the form on my thread in The Museum o:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 10, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> that sounds very eerie xDD
> and yeah! I can make you a free sig! Just fill out the form on my thread in The Museum o:



ikr?! xD chatzy seems to be the best for making a chatroom so I'm just going with it :L
and okay! c:


----------



## himeki (Nov 10, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Guuuuuuys I'm doing free sigs if anyone wants one >w<
> I'd post the link but it's terribly long O_O //PAUSE ON THAT
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



My guess is that it's a group like ours c:

ALSO HAI


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hello, friends!

Just stalkin' the forums, as all. What are you guys up to?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> My guess is that it's a group like ours c:
> 
> ALSO HAI



HAI
And sorta xD we've also got giveaways and lots of stuff between us so it's like Team Fruit but only secretive



Sparro said:


> Hello, friends!
> 
> Just stalkin' the forums, as all. What are you guys up to?



Hey!! And same + math + working on STFR stuff


----------



## himeki (Nov 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> HAI
> And sorta xD we've also got giveaways and lots of stuff between us so it's like Team Fruit but only secretive
> 
> 
> ...




is not a secret anymore huehuehue

Might plan CaH with the Stream Memes later! C:


----------



## Miharu (Nov 10, 2015)

Morning everyone!! <33 I'll be announcing some awesome things later today! ;D What are you guys all up to and how has your morning been so far? c:





Bucky Barnes said:


> Hnnn I'm sig making trash rn
> anyways, Miharu-- I'm gonna redeem quest 14-- I think! I signed that petition hehe :3 //i'm close to finishing up quest 3 sometime soon too :3


Of course!~ I'll update your Quest Roster shortly! 



Sleepi said:


> Could I redeem quest 14, i've signed the petition c:


Of course!! I'll update your Quest Roster shortly!


----------



## himeki (Nov 10, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning everyone!! <33 I'll be announcing some awesome things later today! ;D What are you guys all up to and how has your morning been so far? c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Miharu! My day has been pretty good, but now my throat is just burning for some reasons an I don't know why ;v; it hurts when I talk or swallow


----------



## Miharu (Nov 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hey Miharu! My day has been pretty good, but now my throat is just burning for some reasons an I don't know why ;v; it hurts when I talk or swallow



Oh no!!! D: jslkdjfdls I hope you aren't getting sick too!! ; __ ;


----------



## Albuns (Nov 10, 2015)

YAAAAY!! I can finally stay up late without any repercussions!  ...Even if it is only for one night.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> YAAAAY!! I can finally stay up late without any repercussions!  ...Even if it is only for one night.



OHHH CONGRATS AHAHAHA XD Do you have school off tomorrow? c:


----------



## Albuns (Nov 10, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH CONGRATS AHAHAHA XD Do you have school off tomorrow? c:



Oh, hiya Mimu~!! How are you feeling today? c:
And yerp, tomorrow's Veteran's Day~


----------



## Miharu (Nov 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Oh, hiya Mimu~!! How are you feeling today? c:
> And yerp, tomorrow's Veteran's Day~



A little better ahahaha XD Still have this evil sore throat :'D I'm about to eat some ramen soon though! XD
OHHH NICEEEE!! XD I have work though :'D LOL


----------



## Albuns (Nov 10, 2015)

Miharu said:


> A little better ahahaha XD Still have this evil sore throat :'D I'm about to eat some ramen soon though! XD
> OHHH NICEEEE!! XD I have work though :'D LOL



Quench that soreness with some tea, tea solves most problems! Cx
Why not call in sick again? It's not like that's out of the question, right?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 10, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning everyone!! <33 I'll be announcing some awesome things later today! ;D What are you guys all up to and how has your morning been so far? c:



Ayyye! I'm working on my technology classes, but otherwise my morning has been good!


----------



## himeki (Nov 10, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oh no!!! D: jslkdjfdls I hope you aren't getting sick too!! ; __ ;



I HOPE SO NO SCHOOL


----------



## Miharu (Nov 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Quench that soreness with some tea, tea solves most problems! Cx
> Why not call in sick again? It's not like that's out of the question, right?


YESSS!~ I will hahaha XD Tea + Honey is yummy <3
Noooo LOL I've been sick for about 5 days already ahahah (called in sick for like 2 of those days XD ) 



Lucanosa said:


> Ayyye! I'm working on my technology classes, but otherwise my morning has been good!


OHH That's great to hear!! XD Do you have any plans for today? 



MayorEvvie said:


> I HOPE SO NO SCHOOL


LOL GOOD LUCK AHAHHA XD


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm feeling all well again \o/

Miharuuuu how are you feeling <3


----------



## Albuns (Nov 10, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YESSS!~ I will hahaha XD Tea + Honey is yummy <3
> Noooo LOL I've been sick for about 5 days already ahahah (called in sick for like 2 of those days XD )
> 
> 
> ...



Awh, guess 3rd time's not the charm this time around, eh? 
You think they'd lighten your workload a bit because you were sick? o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aerate said:


> I'm feeling all well again \o/
> 
> Miharuuuu how are you feeling <3



Yaaay~ at least you're not sick anymore!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 10, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH That's great to hear!! XD Do you have any plans for today?



xD Read a book, sort some stuff and unpack my room, so not much
Also send some more invites to STFR ;D the chat room is finally open and it's so quiet ; - ;


----------



## Miharu (Nov 10, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I'm feeling all well again \o/
> 
> Miharuuuu how are you feeling <3


WOO THAT'S GREAT TO HEAR!~ XD

I'm feeling slightly better ahaha still sore throat :'D It's evil and just won't go away ; v ; 



Alby-Kun said:


> Awh, guess 3rd time's not the charm this time around, eh?
> You think they'd lighten your workload a bit because you were sick? o:


Ahh the workload isn't big hahah thankfully XD I'm normally working in the back so I'm pretty much good, I just don't want to work in the front since I don't want to talk to the customers :'D (Like when I'm sick LOL Talking to much is a burden on my throat :'D So hoping I won't need to ahahah otherwise, when I feel fine, I enjoy talking with them/helping them XD ) 



Lucanosa said:


> xD Read a book, sort some stuff and unpack my room, so not much
> Also send some more invites to STFR ;D the chat room is finally open and it's so quiet ; - ;


OHHH I don't see the chat room O: Is it on a different site? XD

And pshh that sounds like a lot to me! XD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 10, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH I don't see the chat room O: Is it on a different site? XD
> 
> And pshh that sounds like a lot to me! XD



 yes, it's a chatroom hosted on Chatzy.  no one is in it right now tho x'D

and ehhhh XD It's a lot to unpack so I'm seriously procrastinating it eheh


----------



## Albuns (Nov 10, 2015)

Miharu said:


> WOO THAT'S GREAT TO HEAR!~ XD
> 
> I'm feeling slightly better ahaha still sore throat :'D It's evil and just won't go away ; v ;
> 
> ...



Mm, I don't like socializing in general. I had speech problems when I was younger and would always slur my words. Even now, I sometimes talk so fast that words just jumble together. Ah well, at least you'll have a pretty calm day~ ouo


----------



## Miharu (Nov 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> yes, it's a chatroom hosted on Chatzy.  no one is in it right now tho x'D
> 
> and ehhhh XD It's a lot to unpack so I'm seriously procrastinating it eheh


OHH NICEE!!! Hahaha XD And awww!! Everyone might just be at school hahaha XD

Oh boy! I bet :'D Hahaha XD Good luck unpacking! <:



Alby-Kun said:


> Mm, I don't like socializing in general. I had speech problems when I was younger and would always slur my words. Even now, I sometimes talk so fast that words just jumble together. Ah well, at least you'll have a pretty calm day~ ouo


Awwww!! ; v ; Oh boy, that reminds me when I did my first interview I was so nervous I talked so fast LOL jsklfjs
And yeah! Normally it's calm working on weekdays XD Unless it's a holiday/event that's occurring, then it gets busy :'D But luckily since it's getting really cold, we won't have a lot of customers XD So it'll be calm and chill


----------



## Albuns (Nov 10, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH NICEE!!! Hahaha XD And awww!! Everyone might just be at school hahaha XD
> 
> Oh boy! I bet :'D Hahaha XD Good luck unpacking! <:
> 
> ...



Hehe, nice pun, even if it was unintentional~
How did the interviewer react when you talked, if you don't mind me asking? o:


----------



## Miharu (Nov 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hehe, nice pun, even if it was unintentional~
> How did the interviewer react when you talked, if you don't mind me asking? o:



LOL It was unintentional ahahah XD
Oh boy :'D I can tell he thought I was on crack or something LOL When I get nervous I kind of let out a lot of laughs/smiles :'D


----------



## Albuns (Nov 10, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL It was unintentional ahahah XD
> Oh boy :'D I can tell he thought I was on crack or something LOL When I get nervous I kind of let out a lot of laughs/smiles :'D



Somehow, I feel like that's how you and Patrick got together~ =w=


----------



## Miharu (Nov 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Somehow, I feel like that's how you and Patrick got together~ =w=



LOL NOT EVEN Hahahaha XD Where is your imagination running off to omg XD


----------



## Albuns (Nov 10, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL NOT EVEN Hahahaha XD Where is your imagination running off to omg XD



Mmmm~ consider it an aftereffect of playing Undertale. Huehue~


----------



## Miharu (Nov 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Mmmm~ consider it an aftereffect of playing Undertale. Huehue~



Oh boy ahahah XD You silly potato XD
I might be replying slow/late since I'm currently working on some graphics, but I'll check in from time to time!~ <: 
Also I have work in 6 hours :'D rip


----------



## Albuns (Nov 10, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oh boy ahahah XD You silly potato XD
> I might be replying slow/late since I'm currently working on some graphics, but I'll check in from time to time!~ <:
> Also I have work in 6 hours :'D rip



Okie, have fun and stay perky~


----------



## tae (Nov 10, 2015)

hello frozen family of mine, how is everyone today?


----------



## lizzy541 (Nov 10, 2015)

pre-order *made in the a.m.* by 1d on itunes (((-:


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 10, 2015)

taesaek said:


> hello frozen family of mine, how is everyone today?



hello tp! and hello tae c: i'm well, what about you?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 10, 2015)

ahh, double post >.< sorry (i think i clicked reply once too many times)


----------



## Albuns (Nov 10, 2015)

taesaek said:


> hello frozen family of mine, how is everyone today?



Tired, but I don't wanna sleep yet~


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Yaaay~ at least you're not sick anymore!



Totally not I'm better than ever =D It felt so good to shower and shave again after so many days.


----------



## Albuns (Nov 10, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Totally not I'm better than ever =D It felt so good to shower and shave again after so many days.



I never did understood why my parents told me never to shower when I'm sick. I mean, don't hot showers clear up congestion in your nose?


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 10, 2015)

Miharu said:


> WOO THAT'S GREAT TO HEAR!~ XD
> 
> I'm feeling slightly better ahaha still sore throat :'D It's evil and just won't go away ; v ;



YESSS TOTALLY we got a lot of fireworks yesterday and I'm so down to light up the sky <:

Awww, it'll go away!! It's gotten better, it'll get even more better c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



taesaek said:


> hello frozen family of mine, how is everyone today?



thinking of you honey

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> I never did understood why my parents told me never to shower when I'm sick. I mean, don't hot showers clear up congestion in your nose?



I have no idea, my parents do the same. And I believe them cuz they're doctors. fml


----------



## himeki (Nov 10, 2015)

Finally got around to ordering my dA!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 10, 2015)

OTL I just discovered TubeChop

[video]http://www.tubechop.com/watch/7173539[/video]

kill me now ; _ ;


----------



## himeki (Nov 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> OTL I just discovered TubeChop
> 
> [video]http://www.tubechop.com/watch/7173539[/video]
> 
> kill me now ; _ ;



no thanx


----------



## Miharu (Nov 10, 2015)

taesaek said:


> hello frozen family of mine, how is everyone today?


TAEEEE <333 I'm doing great!~ c: Still trying to get rid of this evil sore throat though!! XD How has your day been? c:



lizzy541 said:


> pre-order *made in the a.m.* by 1d on itunes (((-:


My first time hearing of them! XD



Sleepi said:


> hello tp! and hello tae c: i'm well, what about you?


Good afternoon Sleepi!! <33 That's great to hear you are well!  What are you up to today? c;



Aerate said:


> YESSS TOTALLY we got a lot of fireworks yesterday and I'm so down to light up the sky <:
> 
> Awww, it'll go away!! It's gotten better, it'll get even more better c:


OHHH NICEEE LOL Fireworks are fun to look at ahahaha XD

YEEE thanks!! Hahaha XD



MayorEvvie said:


> Finally got around to ordering my dA!


Isn't DA free to use? O: (unless you are getting premium or something xD ) 



Lucanosa said:


> OTL I just discovered TubeChop
> 
> [video]http://www.tubechop.com/watch/7173539[/video]
> 
> kill me now ; _ ;


LOL This is my first time hearing of it XD What's bad about it? o:


----------



## himeki (Nov 10, 2015)

Finished my SOTW!





_"First Rule of Fight Club: No one talks about Fight Club."_

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Isn't DA free to use? O: (unless you are getting premium or something xD )



NO I MEANT ORDERING MY ART INTO FOLDERS LOL


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Finished my SOTW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



amazingggggg


----------



## Miharu (Nov 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Finished my SOTW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OHHH NICEE!! That really looks great!! Great job! XD I love making those type of GFX hahaha XD 

OHHH GOT YOU AHAHHA I GOT CONFUSED SORRY AHAHAH XD


----------



## jiny (Nov 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> OTL I just discovered TubeChop
> 
> [video]http://www.tubechop.com/watch/7173539[/video]
> 
> kill me now ; _ ;



what is so bad of it?


----------



## himeki (Nov 10, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH NICEE!! That really looks great!! Great job! XD I love making those type of GFX hahaha XD
> 
> OHHH GOT YOU AHAHHA I GOT CONFUSED SORRY AHAHAH XD


Thanks! I got some cleanup on it to do, but it's basically that!
MAKO CHAN
YEAH LOL

also...does anyone have pricing suggestions for the things in here?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Thanks! I got some cleanup on it to do, but it's basically that!
> MAKO CHAN
> YEAH LOL
> 
> also...does anyone have pricing suggestions for the things in here?



NICE ahahaha I can't wait to see the finished one then! <33 It looks really great so far!  

Ahh nope ; v; Sorry ahah I'm so bad when it comes to pricing :'D I hope someone can help you out with that! c:


----------



## jiny (Nov 10, 2015)

hi everyone!! how's it going?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> hi everyone!! how's it going?



It's going great~ c: How about you? c:


----------



## jiny (Nov 10, 2015)

Miharu said:


> It's going great~ c: How about you? c:



it's great! i just ate a donut!!!! yay c:


----------



## Miharu (Nov 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> it's great! i just ate a donut!!!! yay c:



OHH What kind of donut? XD Sounds yummy!~ cx I love those raspberry filling ones from Krispy Kremes! XD


----------



## jiny (Nov 10, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH What kind of donut? XD Sounds yummy!~ cx I love those raspberry filling ones from Krispy Kremes! XD



XD we got Dunkin' Donuts. It was a chocolate donut with chocolate frosting!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 10, 2015)

heyy everyone, hows it!!
sorry i've been so inactive, i messed up on of my papers yesterday in math, but im pretty sure its enough to pass, but the good news is i did really well in the other one, the one i need for the endorsement ^-^
i hope you've all been well, and im probibly gonna be not as active for another week as physics is on tuesday =.=
^o^~and my computer is back and fixed~^0^


----------



## Roxi (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi  

I was wondering if I could join, I was gifted with the amazing popsicle by a lovely friend :3 <3 Yeeeeee


----------



## Locket (Nov 10, 2015)

Roxi-Riot said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering if I could join, I was gifted with the amazing popsicle by a lovely friend :3 <3 Yeeeeee



You didn't neeed a popsicle


----------



## Miharu (Nov 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> XD we got Dunkin' Donuts. It was a chocolate donut with chocolate frosting!


OHHH Nice!! That sounds so yummy hahahaha!! Now I want to buy some donuts! XD



gravyplz said:


> heyy everyone, hows it!!
> sorry i've been so inactive, i messed up on of my papers yesterday in math, but im pretty sure its enough to pass, but the good news is i did really well in the other one, the one i need for the endorsement ^-^
> i hope you've all been well, and im probibly gonna be not as active for another week as physics is on tuesday =.=
> ^o^~and my computer is back and fixed~^0^


GRAVYYY AYEEEEE!~ And pshh no worries at all!! We all know you are busy with exams!! XD AND AYEEE THAT'S GREAT TO HEAR!! Glad to hear you did good!! 

Good luck on the rest of your exams!! You can do it!! cx



Roxi-Riot said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering if I could join, I was gifted with the amazing popsicle by a lovely friend :3 <3 Yeeeeee


D'AWWW!! That's so sweet of them!! >//v/< Welcome to Team Popsicle!  If you haven't already, please read my OP and Buddy's OP so you know all the rules/etc! c: Once you read it all, if you have any other questions please don't hesitate to ask! 

What color would you like your name to be in on the roster? c:


----------



## Roxi (Nov 10, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH Nice!! That sounds so yummy hahahaha!! Now I want to buy some donuts! XD
> 
> 
> GRAVYYY AYEEEEE!~ And pshh no worries at all!! We all know you are busy with exams!! XD AND AYEEE THAT'S GREAT TO HEAR!! Glad to hear you did good!!
> ...



Thank you  I looked over everything, Seems like a fun group  And any shade of pink would be nice please ^-^ Thank you!


----------



## Mink (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi guys! What's up! And hey Roxi, welcome to team popsicle! c:


----------



## Roxi (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi Mink! Thank you ^-^ 

How are you?


----------



## aericell (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi everyone! & welcome to TP Roxi c:


----------



## Miharu (Nov 10, 2015)

Hey guys!~ I'm about to head off to work soon! cx Just wanted to let you guys know that I'll be announcing a few things when I get back home!  Hope you guys look forward to it! <3 





Roxi-Riot said:


> Thank you  I looked over everything, Seems like a fun group  And any shade of pink would be nice please ^-^ Thank you!


Thank you for reading everything!  And alright! I'll make some changes! <: Welcome to TP again! cx Feel free to participate in the quests to earn pps to redeem rewards, chat in TP at any time, etc!~ cx



Mink said:


> Hi guys! What's up! And hey Roxi, welcome to team popsicle! c:


About to head off to work! XD How about you? 



happinessdelight said:


> Hi everyone! & welcome to TP Roxi c:


Hiiii!! <33 How are you doing today? c:


----------



## duckvely (Nov 10, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Hi everyone! & welcome to TP Roxi c:



hii ^^


----------



## Mink (Nov 10, 2015)

Roxi-Riot said:


> Hi Mink! Thank you ^-^
> 
> How are you?



No problem! I've just been watching anime, sorry for the response hehe c: I hope you enjoy your stay here ^w^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> About to head off to work! XD How about you?



Been watching anime! Hope you have a good time at work xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

AYYY I've been pretty inactive everywhere today 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## duckvely (Nov 10, 2015)

Sparro said:


> AYYY I've been pretty inactive everywhere today
> 
> How's everyone doing?



i'm doing good ^^ no school tomorrow so yay

how are you doing?


----------



## lizzy541 (Nov 10, 2015)

Miharu said:


> My first time hearing of them! XD


jas u do know 1d is short for one direction?? but i mean if u still haven't heard of them


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> i'm doing good ^^ no school tomorrow so yay
> 
> how are you doing?



Good, no school tomorrow either 

I'm pretty tired tho


----------



## aericell (Nov 10, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hey guys!~ I'm about to head off to work soon! cx Just wanted to let you guys know that I'll be announcing a few things when I get back home!  Hope you guys look forward to it! <3
> 
> 
> 
> Hiiii!! <33 How are you doing today? c:



I'm good, ready for a day off tomorrow  Also awaiting your announcements later :3
How are you?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> AYYY I've been pretty inactive everywhere today
> 
> How's everyone doing?



heeey!!


----------



## lizzy541 (Nov 10, 2015)

oo and hey everyone!! how are y'all ((-:


----------



## duckvely (Nov 10, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> oo and hey everyone!! how are y'all ((-:



hii i'm doing good


----------



## Locket (Nov 10, 2015)

https://join.me/257-846-096

I'm streaming more GFX!


----------



## Damniel (Nov 10, 2015)

Checking up on all of you, anyone dying? No? Okay bye.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 10, 2015)

hey good evening everyone!


----------



## Albuns (Nov 10, 2015)

Hiya, Cuppycake and Amaterasu. Wazzap~?


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 10, 2015)

nothing much wbu?


----------



## jiny (Nov 10, 2015)

aww i don't get a day off tomorrow xc


----------



## Albuns (Nov 10, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> nothing much wbu?



Just finished watching One Punch Man, I wanna facepalm myself hard now from just how stupidly easy the protagonist makes things out to be when they aren't for other people.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> aww i don't get a day off tomorrow xc



How come?


----------



## jiny (Nov 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Just finished watching One Punch Man, I wanna facepalm myself hard now from just how stupidly easy the protagonist makes things out to be when they aren't for other people.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




well tomorrow's Veterans Day so usually you get a day off idk why though, but the point is I don't have one >:c


----------



## Locket (Nov 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> well tomorrow's Veterans Day so usually you get a day off idk why though, but the point is I don't have one >:c



My district never had Veterans Day off


----------



## jiny (Nov 10, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> My district never had Veterans Day off



here we do


----------



## Albuns (Nov 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> well tomorrow's Veterans Day so usually you get a day off idk why though, but the point is I don't have one >:c



Veterans Day is just to celebrate old people and those that died during wars. From what I know, it mostly involves those that fought for America. But don't take my word for it, I feel American History leans more towards making itself look better than others, regardless of facts.


----------



## aericell (Nov 10, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> nothing much wbu?



woah woah woah who is that cutie in your avi?


----------



## jiny (Nov 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Veterans Day is just to celebrate old people and those that died during wars. From what I know, it mostly involves those that fought for America. But don't take my word for it, I feel American History leans more towards making itself look better than others, regardless of facts.


well my dad and uncle were veterans. 

anyways, i gotta sleep!! good night!


----------



## Albuns (Nov 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> well my dad and uncle were veterans.
> 
> anyways, i gotta sleep!! good night!



Might do the same, night.


----------



## Locket (Nov 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> here we do



I have school tomorrow too


----------



## aericell (Nov 10, 2015)

Redeeming Quest #4!

Just realized I finally passed 200 posts


----------



## Locket (Nov 11, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Redeeming Quest #4!
> 
> Just realized I finally passed 200 posts



Yay! congrats!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 11, 2015)

Helloooooooooo everyone! How are you today?


----------



## aericell (Nov 11, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Helloooooooooo everyone! How are you today?



Hello! Doing great, staying up extra late because I have the day off tomorrow 

How are you?


----------



## duckvely (Nov 11, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Helloooooooooo everyone! How are you today?



hi ^^ i'm doing good, how are you doing?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 11, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Hello! Doing great, staying up extra late because I have the day off tomorrow
> 
> How are you?





duckyluv said:


> hi ^^ i'm doing good, how are you doing?



I'm OK, I guess. I have to go to school in like 10 minutes like ugggh whyyyyy


----------



## Albuns (Nov 11, 2015)

Morning, I'm bored. x.x


----------



## Damniel (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey Alby. How's it going?


----------



## Albuns (Nov 11, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hey Alby. How's it going?



Pretty bored, my day off is being wasted because this is also mom's day off as well.
How about you?


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Albuns (Nov 11, 2015)

ems said:


> Hey



Hiya!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 11, 2015)

Morning everyone!
I'll try not to procrastinate today, but no guarantees.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 11, 2015)

Aye Lucanosa! XD
 How are ya'? :3 I just finished reading the first and second Food Wars >w< 
The third and fourth ones are at the library and I will be bound to get them tomorrow! ^J^;;


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 11, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Aye Lucanosa! XD
> How are ya'? :3 I just finished reading the first and second Food Wars >w<
> The third and fourth ones are at the library and I will be bound to get them tomorrow! ^J^;;



Ayeee xD
I'm doing fair, just a lil tired.
And nice! c: I've got so many book series I've procrastinated reading... Going inside another library would be bad!  Too much procrastination


----------



## Miharu (Nov 11, 2015)

Just a small notice! XD I will be announcing all the updates once I get off work! Sorry ahaha I ended up falling asleep after coming home from work last night xD I will be off work around 6pmish PST time! Thanks for your patience (๑?̀ㅂ?́)و✧ (I will also backread the posts i missed, but for now I need to get ready for work xD) I hope you guys have an amazing day (≧∇≦)b


----------



## himeki (Nov 11, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?334152-2-POPSICLES&p=5793392#post5793392
Sholee is selling 2 popsicles!


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 11, 2015)

Hello TP, how are you all? c:

Woke up this morning with a lump on my eyelid and was slightly swollen, turns out it's a stye (i went to the doctors, had to have a day off also bc of the swelling and it hurt) which isn't cool bc i've had so many of them on both eyelids >.< (I don't even wear eye makeup so I have no idea what is causing it). just gotta wait for it to fix itself now I guess :I and i've got a video production happening on friday in my class... good thing i'm not in front of the camera ;u;


----------



## Albuns (Nov 11, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> Hello TP, how are you all? c:
> 
> Woke up this morning with a lump on my eyelid and was slightly swollen, turns out it's a stye (i went to the doctors, had to have a day off also bc of the swelling and it hurt) which isn't cool bc i've had so many of them on both eyelids >.< (I don't even wear eye makeup so I have no idea what is causing it). just gotta wait for it to fix itself now I guess :I and i've got a video production happening on friday in my class... good thing i'm not in front of the camera ;u;



Ouch, I'd freak out if I ever saw a lump on my eyelids. x.x What is a stye, by the way?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ouch, I'd freak out if I ever saw a lump on my eyelids. x.x What is a stye, by the way?



same here ;u; i'm kinda used to them though (sadly)

a stye... //goes to google the medical definition

"A stye is a small, painful lump on the inside or outside of the eyelid."
and another definition:
"an inflamed swelling on the edge of an eyelid, caused by bacterial infection of the gland at the base of an eyelash."

hope that has helped explain it ^^' to be honest, i don't fully understand it either ;u;


----------



## Albuns (Nov 11, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> same here ;u; i'm kinda used to them though (sadly)
> 
> a stye... //goes to google the medical definition
> 
> ...



Hm... don't think that's ever happened to me before. The worse thing my eyelids have ever experienced were getting shut and not being able to open them after waking up due to having something forcing them down. I still don't know what it was though. x u x

Thanks for the info though. xD


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hm... don't think that's ever happened to me before. The worse thing my eyelids have ever experienced were getting shut and not being able to open them after waking up due to having something forcing them down. I still don't know what it was though. x u x
> 
> Thanks for the info though. xD



o-o' i'd definitely freak out if that happened to me haha ;u; 

np ^^


----------



## Roxi (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi  

How is everyone?


----------



## Albuns (Nov 11, 2015)

Roxi-Riot said:


> Hi
> 
> How is everyone?



Hellu, I'm procrastinating homework like I do everyday. 
What about you? c:


----------



## Roxi (Nov 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hellu, I'm procrastinating homework like I do everyday.
> What about you? c:



Aha I'm good thanks, A little sleepy, So trying to keep myself awake x3


----------



## himeki (Nov 11, 2015)

sup guys


----------



## Albuns (Nov 11, 2015)

Roxi-Riot said:


> Aha I'm good thanks, A little sleepy, So trying to keep myself awake x3



Awh, what time is it for you?


----------



## duckvely (Nov 11, 2015)

good morning!


----------



## himeki (Nov 11, 2015)

Making some adopts! join.me/stream-memes


----------



## Mink (Nov 11, 2015)

Good afternoon everyone c:


----------



## Albuns (Nov 11, 2015)

Mink said:


> Good afternoon everyone c:



Heyo, how goes it?


----------



## duckvely (Nov 11, 2015)

Mink said:


> Good afternoon everyone c:



good afternoon ^^


----------



## Mink (Nov 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Heyo, how goes it?



Pretty good, tired after playing like 10 league games yesterday (about 30 - 50mins each game) straight with some friends LOOL xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



duckyluv said:


> good afternoon ^^



good afternoon, how are you c:


----------



## Albuns (Nov 11, 2015)

Mink said:


> Pretty good, tired after playing like 10 league games yesterday (about 30 - 50mins each game) straight with some friends LOOL xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Hah, lucky. I've been crammed with nothing but work. Though, that's partly my fault for lazing around all the time. Bleeeh.

Jesus, almost an hour for a match? That sounds insane. xD


----------



## duckvely (Nov 11, 2015)

Mink said:


> good afternoon, how are you c:



i'm doing good  just super bored haha


----------



## Mink (Nov 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hah, lucky. I've been crammed with nothing but work. Though, that's partly my fault for lazing around all the time. Bleeeh.
> 
> Jesus, almost an hour for a match? That sounds insane. xD



ahhh I procrastinate so much on my work, sometimes i say I'll just wake up in the morning and do it then i snooze the alarm like 5 times and wake up at 7 and im likeAHHHHHHHHHH well r.i.p me

- - - Post Merge - - -



duckyluv said:


> i'm doing good  just super bored haha



same, I'm just scrolling through deviantart looking at the art skills i dont have xD


----------



## Albuns (Nov 11, 2015)

Mink said:


> ahhh I procrastinate so much on my work, sometimes i say I'll just wake up in the morning and do it then i snooze the alarm like 5 times and wake up at 7 and im likeAHHHHHHHHHH well r.i.p me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



XD That's me, except my alarm is usually at 3-4 in the morning. And even then I still don't wake up. x u x

No worries, I don't my much skill in art either. </3


----------



## himeki (Nov 11, 2015)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMOGMOGMOGMGOMGOGMOGMGOMG
so someone was sending me dA points, and then they said "i love your stuff-can i order from you?" and i am literally freaking out right now!


----------



## Llust (Nov 11, 2015)

good morning ^^ hows everyone doing?


----------



## himeki (Nov 11, 2015)

mimihime said:


> good morning ^^ hows everyone doing?



Heya! Love your SOTW entry!


----------



## Mink (Nov 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> XD That's me, except my alarm is usually at 3-4 in the morning. And even then I still don't wake up. x u x
> 
> No worries, I don't my much skill in art either. </3



i know that feel i keep saying to myself 10 more mins and then i look at my phone then sleep then look again like 100 times so i actually dont get any sleep anyways cause i stress over what time it is xD and yee all this art that i want to aspire to make *o*


----------



## Albuns (Nov 11, 2015)

mimihime said:


> good morning ^^ hows everyone doing?



Hellu, I'm doing pretty poorly. All I want to do is sleep but work is looming over me. :<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mink said:


> i know that feel i keep saying to myself 10 more mins and then i look at my phone then sleep then look again like 100 times so i actually dont get any sleep anyways cause i stress over what time it is xD and yee all this art that i want to aspire to make *o*



Too bad I can't really experiment with too many things. I don't have the resources necessary. T u T


----------



## Mink (Nov 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Too bad I can't really experiment with too many things. I don't have the resources necessary. T u T



aww really? do you only have pencils or something? :c sharpies/bic markers are cool although you cant blend much, if you want I can get you some prismacolor markers c: or 100-Pack of pro art bullet point markers


----------



## Albuns (Nov 11, 2015)

Mink said:


> aww really? do you only have pencils or something? :c sharpies/bic markers are cool although you cant blend much, if you want I can get you some prismacolor markers c: or 100-Pack of pro art bullet point markers



I do have pencils and markers, but that's about it.
Don't really know how'd you manage to me those markers to begin with, but no thanks. ^^


----------



## Mink (Nov 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I do have pencils and markers, but that's about it.
> Don't really know how'd you manage to me those markers to begin with, but no thanks. ^^



I have amazon prime so they're all cheaper for me and faster shipping, but okay! hope you can get more art supplies soon ^^


----------



## Albuns (Nov 11, 2015)

Mink said:


> I have amazon prime so they're all cheaper for me and faster shipping, but okay! hope you can get more art supplies soon ^^



Ah, never ordered anything before so I wouldn't know. And ya, hopefully I'll have some money I can spend. c:


----------



## Mink (Nov 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ah, never ordered anything before so I wouldn't know. And ya, hopefully I'll have some money I can spend. c:



well if you ever change your mind around christmas, lemme know, I give all my friends the art supplies they need to become the person they desire to be AHauhAUa *hero pose* they repaid me back and sending back drawings they made for me on my bday and i was like yesss xD


----------



## Albuns (Nov 11, 2015)

Mink said:


> well if you ever change your mind around christmas, lemme know, I give all my friends the art supplies they need to become the person they desire to be AHauhAUa *hero pose* they repaid me back and sending back drawings they made for me on my bday and i was like yesss xD



Haha, I most likely won't. Wouldn't wanna trouble anyone for my expense. I might draw you something if I'm in the mood though. I warn you, however, that I am awful at drawing people.


----------



## Mink (Nov 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Haha, I most likely won't. Wouldn't wanna trouble anyone for my expense. I might draw you something if I'm in the mood though. I warn you, however, that I am awful at drawing people.



It's fine, everyone has to start somewhere :'D I mostly enjoy the fact that people spent their time making something for me (which in the case for my friend, they sent me 5 drawings and colored them all) which I was so happy aout cause they live far away too, and just a few years ago my porportions looked like a kindergartner's lol ;u; and i was poop at coloring


----------



## Albuns (Nov 11, 2015)

Mink said:


> It's fine, everyone has to start somewhere :'D I mostly enjoy the fact that people spent their time making something for me (which in the case for my friend, they sent me 5 drawings and colored them all) which I was so happy aout cause they live far away too, and just a few years ago my porportions looked like a kindergartner's lol ;u; and i was poop at coloring



Heh, I can't color to save my life~
Even after 3-4 years, my art only changed slightly. Heck, even shading still seems the same to me. Thus, why almost all of my art is just pencil and not color pencils or something.


----------



## roseflower (Nov 11, 2015)

Hello and good evening


----------



## duckvely (Nov 11, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hello and good evening



hello roseflower ^^ how are you doing today?


----------



## roseflower (Nov 11, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> hello roseflower ^^ how are you doing today?



Hiya ducky<3 I`m alright, was busy yesterday and feeling a bit stressed ;v;
How are you?


----------



## duckvely (Nov 11, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hiya ducky<3 I`m alright, was busy yesterday and feeling a bit stressed ;v;
> How are you?



aww hope you feel better <3 i'm doing good ^^ just a bit bored


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hello! How are you guys today?


----------



## roseflower (Nov 11, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> aww hope you feel better <3 i'm doing good ^^ just a bit bored



Aww thank you <3, I`m trying hard to calm down whilst listening to music XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Hello! How are you guys today?



Hi Sparro how are you?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 11, 2015)

//trips and falls into the thread
 H-Hi guys! ^^;;;


----------



## duckvely (Nov 11, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Hello! How are you guys today?


i'm doing good today, i don't have school today but i have nothing to do lol
how are you doing?



roseflower said:


> Aww thank you <3, I`m trying hard to calm down whilst listening to music XD


hopefully that'll help <3 you can also try taking a nap


----------



## tae (Nov 11, 2015)

i can't keep up, what is my life becoming.


----------



## roseflower (Nov 11, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> //trips and falls into the thread
> H-Hi guys! ^^;;;



Heya Bucky are you okay XD


----------



## duckvely (Nov 11, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> //trips and falls into the thread
> H-Hi guys! ^^;;;





taesaek said:


> i can't keep up, what is my life becoming.



hellooooooo


----------



## tae (Nov 11, 2015)

VIXX'S NEW MV IS SO GOOD IM CRYIN'


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 11, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> i'm doing good today, i don't have school today but i have nothing to do lol
> how are you doing?
> 
> 
> hopefully that'll help <3 you can also try taking a nap





roseflower said:


> Aww thank you <3, I`m trying hard to calm down whilst listening to music XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm in pain from my soccer game, it'll get better 
I don't have school either  played exhibition game today.
What're you guys up too?


----------



## duckvely (Nov 11, 2015)

taesaek said:


> VIXX'S NEW MV IS SO GOOD IM CRYIN'



i don't listen to vixx but hyped for bts' comeback this month and exo's winter album omg

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> I'm in pain from my soccer game, it'll get better
> I don't have school either  played exhibition game today.
> What're you guys up too?



nothing much, just watching ads for free coins for an app lol


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 11, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> i don't listen to vixx but hyped for bts' comeback this month and exo's winter album omg
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Hah you're like me XD


----------



## roseflower (Nov 11, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I'm in pain from my soccer game, it'll get better
> I don't have school either  played exhibition game today.
> What're you guys up too?



Hope you?re feeling better soon!
I?m listening to Zelda game soundtrack music


----------



## duckvely (Nov 11, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Hah you're like me XD



haha i've been watching them for an hour now


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 11, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hope you?re feeling better soon!
> I?m listening to Zelda game soundtrack music



Which Zelda?
I'm listening to Touhou music atm XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



duckyluv said:


> haha i've been watching them for an hour now



How much have you made?


----------



## duckvely (Nov 11, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Which Zelda?
> I'm listening to Touhou music atm XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



each ad gives me 100 coins so i've made like 2.5k


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 11, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> each ad gives me 100 coins so i've made like 2.5k



Oh Jeebus I don't even have the patience for that XD


----------



## roseflower (Nov 11, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Which Zelda?
> I'm listening to Touhou music atm XD



Ocarina of Time<3 I like this a lot >.<  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxMjrLlZkCQ The tune is so calming


----------



## duckvely (Nov 11, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Oh Jeebus I don't even have the patience for that XD



LOL on another app i watch ads for free coins too but they limit how many ads you can watch per day.. guess this app doesn't have it


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 11, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Ocarina of Time<3 I like this a lot >.<  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxMjrLlZkCQ The tune is so calming



Have you ever listened to Midna's Lament (from Twilight Princess)?

It's a real treat, I suggest it if you haven't.


----------



## jiny (Nov 11, 2015)

good afternoon everyone!! how's it going??


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 11, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> good afternoon everyone!! how's it going??



Bot so good for me tbh, I'm in a lot of pain ;-;
Et toi? (That says 'And you?' for all you non-French speakers)


----------



## duckvely (Nov 11, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> good afternoon everyone!! how's it going??



good afternoon ^^ cute avatar!

- - - Post Merge - - -

i wanna stop watching ads rn but seeing the word free ugh i can't lol


----------



## roseflower (Nov 11, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Have you ever listened to Midna's Lament (from Twilight Princess)?
> 
> It's a real treat, I suggest it if you haven't.


Yeah I know it, it`s a fine tune and sooo sad

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> good afternoon everyone!! how's it going??



Hi Sugar<3 Cute avi c:


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 11, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Yeah I know it, it`s a fine tune and sooo sad
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



When I played TP, I actually ended up laughing because the song always got cut off by the 'enemy near' theme thing, especially since it would've been much more emotional if Midna's Lament played the entire time XD


----------



## roseflower (Nov 11, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> good afternoon ^^ cute avatar!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i wanna stop watching ads rn but seeing the word free ugh i can't lol



Ahaha they are happy to waste your time c;


----------



## tae (Nov 11, 2015)

it's so annoying that nobody will accept an offer under 3k for a popsicle now.. like.. ugh.


----------



## jiny (Nov 11, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Bot so good for me tbh, I'm in a lot of pain ;-;
> Et toi? (That says 'And you?' for all you non-French speakers)





duckyluv said:


> good afternoon ^^ cute avatar!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i wanna stop watching ads rn but seeing the word free ugh i can't lol





roseflower said:


> Yeah I know it, it`s a fine tune and sooo sad
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




I'm doing great!! Thanks for the compliments, Rose & Ducky!! Jint made it for me XD


----------



## Albuns (Nov 11, 2015)

taesaek said:


> it's so annoying that nobody will accept an offer under 3k for a popsicle now.. like.. ugh.



Popsicles are that expensive now? Yeesh.


----------



## jiny (Nov 11, 2015)

taesaek said:


> it's so annoying that nobody will accept an offer under 3k for a popsicle now.. like.. ugh.



its really annoying, i agree. Dx


----------



## Tease (Nov 11, 2015)

May I join TP? <3


----------



## Albuns (Nov 11, 2015)

tirru said:


> May I join TP? <3



Of course! Hop aboard the ice cream truck and get seasoned over Winter, you'll be ripe for eating once Summer comes by! x3
Sorry if that came off a bit strange, I try and make welcoming people a fun experience for both me and you, hehe.


----------



## Locket (Nov 11, 2015)

taesaek said:


> it's so annoying that nobody will accept an offer under 3k for a popsicle now.. like.. ugh.



really? I got a popsicle for free a few days ago but then again ems is an awesome person

- - - Post Merge - - -



tirru said:


> May I join TP? <3



ようこそ to チーム アイスキャンデー, tirru!


----------



## aericell (Nov 11, 2015)

tirru said:


> May I join TP? <3



Hiya, welcome to TP!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi, everyone!  how are you guys?



tirru said:


> May I join TP? <3



Of course! Welcome to da Team Popsicle mate


----------



## Albuns (Nov 11, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Hi, everyone!  how are you guys?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course! Welcome to da Team Popsicle mate



Hey there, Dawn! Currently trying to listen to music in order to sleep... I couldn't keep my eyes shut after looking through some of Undertale's data.


----------



## Tease (Nov 11, 2015)

Heyo everyone! I finally got a Popsicle sdioadjsaio they're so expensive now ;;


----------



## Miharu (Nov 11, 2015)

//casually slides in 
HEYY EVERYONEEE!~ <3333 How are you guys all doing today? c; 
Just wanted to let you guys know, I'm finally starting on the new badges for TP! Mwuahah here's a work in progress! ;D (Also I may respond late since I'll be working on the announcement post shortly! Mwuahahaha!!)

Work in progress (One of the few badges that will be made!):





​



lizzy541 said:


> jas u do know 1d is short for one direction?? but i mean if u still haven't heard of them


OHH I didn't know that ahahha!! But yeah I've heard of them!! I don't think I've ever listened to any of their songs though XD



happinessdelight said:


> Redeeming Quest #4!
> 
> Just realized I finally passed 200 posts


OHH CONGRATS!~ I'll update your Quest Roster shortly! 



tirru said:


> May I join TP? <3


OF COURSE!~ Welcome to TP!! cx What color would you like your name to be in?


----------



## Tease (Nov 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> //casually slides in
> 
> OF COURSE!~ Welcome to TP!! cx What color would you like your name to be in? ​




Dark blue ples <3​


----------



## Miharu (Nov 12, 2015)

tirru said:


> Dark blue ples <3



Done!! <33 Welcome to TP once again!  If you haven't already, please go to the first page and read my first post as well as Buddy's! It tells you all you need to know about TP, all the rules, etc! c: Once you finish reading it, please feel free to let me know if you have any questions! 

Feel free to always just join in on the chat at any time, participate in the quests to earn pps to redeem rewards or save it up for future rewards, etc! ;D


----------



## Locket (Nov 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Done!! <33 Welcome to TP once again!  If you haven't already, please go to the first page and read my first post as well as Buddy's! It tells you all you need to know about TP, all the rules, etc! c: Once you finish reading it, please feel free to let me know if you have any questions!
> 
> Feel free to always just join in on the chat at any time, participate in the quests to earn pps to redeem rewards or save it up for future rewards, etc! ;D



Why didn't i choose my color? XD I like the color you put me in, so it's ok 

Also, any tips:


----------



## Llust (Nov 12, 2015)

hello .v. hows everyone doing?

ahh- i dropped my phone earlier and i have one of these cases http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=126590200 which as you can see, had oil in it. when i dropped it, the oil ended up leaking out and got into the hole for the charger x-x like it still works but it obviously cant charge anymore and a lot of the functions dont even work for some reason like the quick settings, siri, etc. im taking it to the apple store tomorrow but I ALMOST KILLED MY BABY LIKE ;V; IM A TERRIBLE MOTHER


----------



## Miharu (Nov 12, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Why didn't i choose my color? XD I like the color you put me in, so it's ok
> 
> Also, any tips:


I did ask ahahah, I'm assuming you didn't back read the comments you have missed when I did ask ahaha! XD I never got a response so I assumed you were fine with the color c: 

May I see the original render? o: 
Also the text is hard to read and the text doesn't match. I would also recommend moving the text slightly lower!~ As to make the text stand out more, try to outline it with white or a color you think would fit! You can also try to search up some text effects you could use for the text such as a glow effect, etc! c:



mimihime said:


> hello .v. hows everyone doing?
> 
> ahh- i dropped my phone earlier and i have one of these cases http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=126590200 which as you can see, had oil in it. when i dropped it, the oil ended up leaking out and got into the hole for the charger x-x like it still works but it obviously cant charge anymore and a lot of the functions dont even work for some reason like the quick settings, siri, etc. im taking it to the apple store tomorrow but I ALMOST KILLED MY BABY LIKE ;V; IM A TERRIBLE MOTHER


AYEEE!~ I just wanted to say, I love your GFX!! <33 Your SOTW entry was superb!~ 
I'm doing great!~ I'm pretty full ahaha I ate so much after work XD How about you? c:

OH NO!!! JSDKLFJSS Hopefully they can fix it for you soon!! ; v;


----------



## Locket (Nov 12, 2015)

mimihime said:


> hello .v. hows everyone doing?
> 
> ahh- i dropped my phone earlier and i have one of these cases http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=126590200 which as you can see, had oil in it. when i dropped it, the oil ended up leaking out and got into the hole for the charger x-x like it still works but it obviously cant charge anymore and a lot of the functions dont even work for some reason like the quick settings, siri, etc. im taking it to the apple store tomorrow but I ALMOST KILLED MY BABY LIKE ;V; IM A TERRIBLE MOTHER



Then don;t get i phones, get samsungs 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> I did ask ahahah, I'm assuming you didn't back read the comments you have missed when I did ask ahaha! XD I never got a response so I assumed you were fine with the color c:
> 
> May I see the original render? o:
> Also the text is hard to read and the text doesn't match. I would also recommend moving the text slightly lower!~ As to make the text stand out more, try to outline it with white or a color you think would fit! You can also try to search up some text effects you could use for the text such as a glow effect, etc! c:





Spoiler:  Render











I'd show you another on ebut I deleted my downloads a few days ago and things were in it DX


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 12, 2015)

UGGGHHH just realize it's only Wednesday ;-; a whole 2 days of everlasting pain ahead, don't matter if I already feel it ;-;
What's everyone up to?


----------



## Locket (Nov 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> UGGGHHH just realize it's only Wednesday ;-; a whole 2 days of everlasting pain ahead, don't matter if I already feel it ;-;
> What's everyone up to?



I'm getting dressed


----------



## alicerulez (Nov 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> UGGGHHH just realize it's only Wednesday ;-; a whole 2 days of everlasting pain ahead, don't matter if I already feel it ;-;
> What's everyone up to?



...even though i hate mondays, i wish it was monday at 2:00 pm again since tuesday and wednesday were holidays xD
i dun wanna go back to school ;~; theres a test tmr too


----------



## Llust (Nov 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I did ask ahahah, I'm assuming you didn't back read the comments you have missed when I did ask ahaha! XD I never got a response so I assumed you were fine with the color c:
> 
> May I see the original render? o:
> Also the text is hard to read and the text doesn't match. I would also recommend moving the text slightly lower!~ As to make the text stand out more, try to outline it with white or a color you think would fit! You can also try to search up some text effects you could use for the text such as a glow effect, etc! c:
> ...



awh, thank you so much >u< im pretty proud of the results - i realized that i always use the same style for signatures (smudging and lumping the same affects on top of it) so i was hoping it didnt look too basic or anything; and i know that feeling xD tbh i was so deprived of food by the time i got home from working at retail (someone tried forcing herself in like two hours before we actually opened and for some reason the manager actually allowed her to come in? so he forced me to start my shift two hours earlier than usual and had to stay there until we officially opened and didnt have a chance to eat breakfast or lunch) i just gorged myself with sweets and noodles when i got home. re tail is a crappy job in general but even i had higher standards of that place :/ didnt even have a proper dinner that evening bc i was so full of processed food, OTL. im surprised i didnt gain any weight after that ^^; and im doing fine c: just got home not too long ago from volunteer work



Bunny Bento said:


> Then don;t get i phones, get samsungs



im too basic for samsung


----------



## Locket (Nov 12, 2015)

mimihime said:


> awh, thank you so much >u< im pretty proud of the results - i realized that i always use the same style for signatures (smudging and lumping the same affects on top of it) so i was hoping it didnt look too basic or anything; and i know that feeling xD tbh i was so deprived of food by the time i got home from working at retail (someone tried forcing herself in like two hours before we actually opened and for some reason the manager actually allowed her to come in? so he forced me to start my shift two hours earlier than usual and had to stay there until we officially opened and didnt have a chance to eat breakfast or lunch) i just gorged myself with sweets and noodles when i got home. re tail is a crappy job in general but even i had higher standards of that place :/ didnt even have a proper dinner that evening bc i was so full of processed food, OTL. im surprised i didnt gain any weight after that ^^; and im doing fine c: just got home not too long ago from volunteer work
> 
> 
> 
> im too basic for samsung



Get it or pay $600 for a brand-spankin' new Iphone.

Samsungs aren't that expensive.


----------



## Llust (Nov 12, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Get it or pay $600 for a brand-spankin' new Iphone.
> 
> Samsungs aren't that expensive.



i honestly really dislike samsung phones. my friend has one and every time i try using it,  pretty much everything about the phone bothers me. iphones are worth it imo, but i still have an iphone 5 and i dont plan on getting any updated ones any time soon..unless i break it, of course..but im most likely just going to get an iphone 5 again rather than a 6


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

I used to have an iPhone and I'm loving my Samsung way more

Also how is everyone?


----------



## Locket (Nov 12, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> I used to have an iPhone and I'm loving my Samsung way more
> 
> Also how is everyone?



I'm good. I can't really tell what I am. I feel souless right now


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I'm good. I can't really tell what I am. I feel souless right now



Ahh. Do anything interesting today? So much homework I could've done earlier but I've saved it for tonight OTL

12k'th post


----------



## Miharu (Nov 12, 2015)

✧ Quest Rosters have been recently updated last night! c: 

✧ Here's the announcement you guys have been waiting for!! Starting Monday 11/16/15 at 6pm PST time, our giveaway entry list will open!! (I'll be making a fancy typography for it and you'll see it under my OP once the entry list is open!) The Giveaway this time is a 1k TBT giveaway to celebrate TP's 3 months and it'll end on 11/20/15 at 3:30pm PST time!! There will be 2 winners and each winner will receive 500 tbt each! Please make sure to read the raffle/giveaway rules, because there are requirements for you to have before you can enter! c: Also since this giveaway is being announced now, any new members WILL NOT be able to participate in THIS giveaway! This giveaway is only for the current members! c: More information about the giveaway will be posted once the Entry List is open! <3 

✧ For future Popsicle giveaways, we will now only be hosting them when we have reached a huge/big goal! As you guys already know, popsicles are getting harder to find/buy :'D And since the prices for popsicles have skyrocketed, it'll definitely be harder for us to purchase popsicles to giveaway to you guys! Instead of popsicles, we will be holding TBT giveaways for now until we reach a huge/big goal! c:

✧ We will now be awarding each member who donates a popsicle to TP for giveaways 500 pps per popsicle! <3 (Pps may be raised depending on how much the popsicles inflate up to ; v; ) For those who have already donated a popsicle to TP's giveaways, you've already been awarded the 500 pps in your Quest Roster!! Thank you so much for all your contributions everyone! <3

✧ A lot of new Quests shall be released this Friday around 6pm PST time! c: I have Friday off, so I'll have a lot of time to edit all of your Quest Rosters! c:

✧ The Badges are currently in progress! This is the current progress of how ONE of them looks! I'm planning on making AT LEAST 5 different types for you guys! More information about them will be posted once The Badge Requests are open up again! Thanks for your patience! <3




​


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 12, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Also, any tips:



Well first off, the background you chose for your signature doesn't match with the color scheme of the render at all. While it's something which you can pull off, it's not usually easy to do so it's best if you chose something similar to the color you're using on the render. That being said, what's the original render you're using on her?

The next is barely readable, I suggest using some kinda different color or glow or stroke to make it stand out. Also try lighting up the render more, she's supposed to be your focal point where my eyes dart to but I'm not getting that anywhere in your piece. 

Also you should try out some gradient maps and experiment around with them, see what looks best on this one.


----------



## Locket (Nov 12, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Ahh. Do anything interesting today? So much homework I could've done earlier but I've saved it for tonight OTL
> 
> 12k'th post



Oh. Shiznittle. Homework


----------



## Miharu (Nov 12, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Spoiler:  Render
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh yeah! I feel like the render is too blended in with the bg :'D If she's your focal point, I think you should lighten her up a little bit! c: 



Sparro said:


> UGGGHHH just realize it's only Wednesday ;-; a whole 2 days of everlasting pain ahead, don't matter if I already feel it ;-;
> What's everyone up to?


AWW!! YOU CAN DO IT!! XD
Just finished updating TP and announcing some things mwuaahha!! How about you? c:



mimihime said:


> awh, thank you so much >u< im pretty proud of the results - i realized that i always use the same style for signatures (smudging and lumping the same affects on top of it) so i was hoping it didnt look too basic or anything; and i know that feeling xD tbh i was so deprived of food by the time i got home from working at retail (someone tried forcing herself in like two hours before we actually opened and for some reason the manager actually allowed her to come in? so he forced me to start my shift two hours earlier than usual and had to stay there until we officially opened and didnt have a chance to eat breakfast or lunch) i just gorged myself with sweets and noodles when i got home. re tail is a crappy job in general but even i had higher standards of that place :/ didnt even have a proper dinner that evening bc i was so full of processed food, OTL. im surprised i didnt gain any weight after that ^^; and im doing fine c: just got home not too long ago from volunteer work


AHH IT LOOKED AMAZING!! REALLY!! XD It didn't look too basic what so ever!! By any chance do you have a GFX gallery on here? O: Cause I would love to take a look at more of your works!! <3 How long have you been making GFX for? c:

WHATTT??? THAT'S NOT COOL!!! I really hate it when bosses let customers come in earlier!! D: And TWO HOURS early?? That's crazy!! That shouldn't even be legal :'D 
Ahh talking about work rants, what really bothers me and IRRITATES me is when people call the store when we aren't even open yet :'D If you are taking the Opening Shift, then we have to get to the store 2 hours early before the store even opens and set everything up. It really delays our time of getting everything ready when customers keeps calling in :'D Like I don't understand... why would you call a yogurt store at 9am in the morning?? We don't open until 11am //weeps ; v ; 

Ohh welcome back home!! <33 And I'm glad to hear you at least ate when you got back!! ; v; 



happinessdelight said:


> I used to have an iPhone and I'm loving my Samsung way more
> 
> Also how is everyone?


I'm doing wonderful!~ Ate a lot of food ahahah!! How about you? XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 12, 2015)

UGH 2 MORE HOURS BEFORE I SLEEEEEEEEEP
UGH

@Queen Miharu VII of Popsicle Kingdom

I can't do it, soccer kinda killed me today ;-;
UGH I HAVE A FRENCH TEST TOMORROW
BUT WHY

How's everyone day been?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> UGH 2 MORE HOURS BEFORE I SLEEEEEEEEEP
> UGH
> 
> @Queen Miharu VII of Popsicle Kingdom
> ...



AWWW Why can't you sleep now? XD

AWWWW GOOD LUCK ON YOUR TEST!!! ; v ;
My day has been great!! cx Thinking of making some more food soon LOL


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 12, 2015)

@Miharu the Generous
I don't wanna sleep 
Thanks for the good luck XD
Ooh, whatcha making?


----------



## tae (Nov 12, 2015)

Holy Cow UPDATES <3


----------



## Miharu (Nov 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> @Miharu the Generous
> I don't wanna sleep
> Thanks for the good luck XD
> Ooh, whatcha making?


SLEEEEPPPP XD Hahahaha sleep is so good! XD
Hmm probably just a bagel with cream cheese spreading XD 



taesaek said:


> Holy Cow UPDATES <3



YEAHHH I FINALLY GOT AROUND TO IT LOOOL!~ More updates will be added sometime Friday!~ XD Mwuahaha!~ Also I can't wait to finish all the badges ahahaha it'll be fun to like reign TBT with TP badges in our signatures bwuahahaha!! XD

/whispers I saw you were looking to talk to people who's 18+, I'm 20 <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 12, 2015)

@Miharu (I'm too tired to come up with new names lmao) not for me, I can't sleep because the pain soccer caused me, along with the thought of tomorrow
Wow that sounded super depressing, I'm so sorry ;-;

Ayyeeee bagels ;D
aw I'm only 13 ;-;


----------



## Miharu (Nov 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> @Miharu (I'm too tired to come up with new names lmao) not for me, I can't sleep because the pain soccer caused me, along with the thought of tomorrow
> Wow that sounded super depressing, I'm so sorry ;-;
> 
> Ayyeeee bagels ;D
> aw I'm only 13 ;-;



Naww no worries!! ; v; Count sheeps!! Idk :'D I hope you can get some nice rest tonight though!! ; v; 

YEEE It's been so long since I've had bagels, so I'm looking forward to eating it ahahha!~ We went food shopping today so I'm happy!~ Snacks restocked, food, etc XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 12, 2015)

@Mimiharu counting sheep a never work, because I always lose count at 100


----------



## Tease (Nov 12, 2015)

@Miharu 900 tbt D: But it's so good that I couldn't resist ;; I have this obsession with buying chibis idjoasdjsa WHY NOT A YEAR WHAT i dont get that ;;;;


----------



## tae (Nov 12, 2015)

@miharu oohhhhhh ncie i didn't know how old you were!
i'm almost 22. ahah. 

THE BADGES WILL BE SO CUTE I CANT WAIT TO SEE EM ALL.


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm doing wonderful!~ Ate a lot of food ahahah!! How about you? XD



Tiredddd, catching up on some homework and trying to get some progress on these college apps since there's an application night at my school tomorrow



Sparro said:


> aw I'm only 13 ;-;



woahhhh I thought you were at least 15 wth


----------



## Miharu (Nov 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> @Mimiharu counting sheep a never work, because I always lose count at 100


AWWW!!! Then then... just close your eyes and you'll slowly fall asleep after a while!! LOL Idk XD Hahaha!!



tirru said:


> @Miharu 900 tbt D: But it's so good that I couldn't resist ;; I have this obsession with buying chibis idjoasdjsa WHY NOT A YEAR WHAT i dont get that ;;;;


Oh wow!!! And yeah I bet!! Hahah XD and omggg yesss I love chibis!! They are just too cute ahhh jsldfjdls
SAMEEE!!! sdflks I really do hope they restock group add ons :'D But until then, we must make do with what we have! C;<



taesaek said:


> @miharu oohhhhhh ncie i didn't know how old you were!
> i'm almost 22. ahah.
> 
> THE BADGES WILL BE SO CUTE I CANT WAIT TO SEE EM ALL.


AHHH YESSS!~ XD So happy to know someone else who's around my age!! <33 How old did you think I was? ;D

AHHH I'm glad you are looking forward to them!! >///v//< I'm going to have fun making them!! Hahaha XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 12, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Tiredddd, catching up on some homework and trying to get some progress on these college apps since there's an application night at my school tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> woahhhh I thought you were at least 15 wth



Everyone thinks I'm older than I really am from my height and "maturity" lmao


----------



## Miharu (Nov 12, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Tiredddd, catching up on some homework and trying to get some progress on these college apps since there's an application night at my school tomorrow


OHH!! Good luck with your homework!! And I bet!! ; v; School is always tiring >__<
You can do it!! //cheers! <3


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Everyone thinks I'm older than I really am from my height and "maturity" lmao



People usually think I'm younger OTL



Miharu said:


> OHH!! Good luck with your homework!! And I bet!! ; v; School is always tiring >__<
> You can do it!! //cheers! <3



School has been super tiring D: Can't wait until winter break, next semester will be so much easier


----------



## Miharu (Nov 12, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> School has been super tiring D: Can't wait until winter break, next semester will be so much easier



Ahh sldfjs I hope it gets easier/less stressful for you soon!! ; v; OHH!~ When is winter break for you guys? c: During Christmas? o:


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahh sldfjs I hope it gets easier/less stressful for you soon!! ; v; OHH!~ When is winter break for you guys? c: During Christmas? o:



Yup! We get off the 18th and come back January 11. So a little more than 3 weeks off c:


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 12, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> People usually think I'm younger OTL
> 
> 
> 
> School has been super tiring D: Can't wait until winter break, next semester will be so much easier



You're 17 amirite?


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> You're 17 amirite?



yessiree!


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 12, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> yessiree!



AYYYEEE lmao
Imma guess that people normally think you are 16? That's how old people normally guess my age is, or 15.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 12, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Yup! We get off the 18th and come back January 11. So a little more than 3 weeks off c:



OHHH THAT'S NICE!!! XDD Omg that sounds like a lot of fun ahaha! Do you have any plans? C:


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> AYYYEEE lmao
> Imma guess that people normally think you are 16? That's how old people normally guess my age is, or 15.



more like 12 LOL nawww
maybe ~14, whatever age freshmen are LOL i'm really tiny



Miharu said:


> OHHH THAT'S NICE!!! XDD Omg that sounds like a lot of fun ahaha! Do you have any plans? C:



honestly just planning on staying home and binge watching kdramas with my mom haha xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 12, 2015)

To be honest, I think this one song is gonna put me to sleep



Spoiler: Btw no lyrics whatsoever











- - - Post Merge - - -



happinessdelight said:


> more like 12 LOL nawww
> maybe ~14, whatever age freshmen are LOL i'm really tiny
> 
> 
> ...



Tiny people have advantages ;-; I'm apparently moderately giant at 5"8
It hurts sometimes though lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

Heck, I can't keep these ol' eyes open much longer. I'm off to sleep.

Night!

*EDIT: Aaaand I can't sleep XD


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

I can't sleep because homework


----------



## Miharu (Nov 12, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> honestly just planning on staying home and binge watching kdramas with my mom haha xD


OHH sounds fun ahahaha XD Currently planning on binge watching some more Vanguard anime! c:< It's so good ahaha I might get into Vanguard now :'D


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 12, 2015)

Dude I'd love a nap, I'm exhausted from yesterday :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also ahh I wanna watch more Tokyo Ghoul, it's downloading right now though Dx


----------



## Miharu (Nov 12, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Dude I'd love a nap, I'm exhausted from yesterday :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also ahh I wanna watch more Tokyo Ghoul, it's downloading right now though Dx



AWW!! What's stopping you from taking a nap? ; v;

AHH YOU SHOULD READ IT AHAHA The manga is so good ; v; <33 I was so happy when the anime came out too ahhh but like idk because when I read a manga and I know what's going to happen, I just can't get into the anime :'D


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AWW!! What's stopping you from taking a nap? ; v;
> 
> AHH YOU SHOULD READ IT AHAHA The manga is so good ; v; <33 I was so happy when the anime came out too ahhh but like idk because when I read a manga and I know what's going to happen, I just can't get into the anime :'D


I'm studying, you see xD thought I'd pop on in here, taking a coffee break c:

That is exactly why I don't wanna read the manga. It would be essentially like reading the story off the internet. The anime gives you much more of an experience visually. Watching it yesterday was an intense roller coaster ride; it's music, its visuals, everything was perfect o:

How much of the manga have you read? You should check out Tokyo Ghoul Root A c:


----------



## Miharu (Nov 12, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I'm studying, you see xD thought I'd pop on in here, taking a coffee break c:
> 
> That is exactly why I don't wanna read the manga. It would be essentially like reading the story off the internet. The anime gives you much more of an experience visually. Watching it yesterday was an intense roller coaster ride; it's music, its visuals, everything was perfect o:
> 
> How much of the manga have you read? You should check out Tokyo Ghoul Root A c:



OHHH good luck with your studies! c:

Ahh ahaha tbh there are some downfall with the anime :'D Some of the anime cuts off a lot of scenes from the mangas or are rushed ; v; The manga tends to provide a lot more information than the anime xD Also I can see the expressions perfectly fine when reading the manga <: When reading a manga I get really absorbed in it, so it's kind of like watching anime, but like making the voices of the characters yourself ahahah XD

Honestly, I forgot LOL I WAS LEFT ON A CLIFFHANGER AND DROPPED IT AHAHAH I decided to wait until like a lot of chapters comes out before reading again, but now I forgot what chapter I left off on LOL


----------



## himeki (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi everyone! I got some art today and I LOVE IT

http://sta.sh/01vlz511ibte


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 12, 2015)

Morning TP! Going to school rn, my mom's driving meh  
Just checked what I missed on TP posts. YAS MIHARU UPDATED SOMETHING WOOOOOO *cues disco music*

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Hi everyone! I got some art today and I LOVE IT
> 
> http://sta.sh/01vlz511ibte



Hi, Evvie! That art is quite pretty


----------



## Tease (Nov 12, 2015)

MORNING EVERYONE <333333

*@Miharu *you watch anime omg adiosaioda what kind??

That goes for everyone, I love talking to people about anime so please hmu LOL 

*@MayorEevee* that is so cute!!! I love stuff like that ahh ;;

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH can I buy the cake for 315 tbt? <3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2015)

Hullo guys~
 I'm finally off that time sO YAAAAY!!! <3
I'm sorry for not being so active on here wtf-- 
 I got a Darth Vader dress and matching leggings yesterday im crying //sob
Who wants to see?! :33


----------



## Tease (Nov 12, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Hullo guys~
> I'm finally off that time sO YAAAAY!!! <3
> I'm sorry for not being so active on here wtf--
> I got a Darth Vader dress and matching leggings yesterday im crying //sob
> Who wants to see?! :33



I DOOOOOOOO


----------



## duckvely (Nov 12, 2015)

good morning!


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

Morning everyone! So cold OTL


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2015)

Oh yee! I'll post the photo in a second >w<
 warning; my face LOL--

Oh, Miharu-kun, I'd like to redeem quest 3! I think I've had this sig for about a week now! I think I added it last Thursday! XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



happinessdelight said:


> Morning everyone! So cold OTL



Morning Joanne! Yeah, it's cold af here in Ohio-- I think so at least .___. How are ya'?


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> good morning!


Hey ducky!


Bucky Barnes said:


> Oh yee! I'll post the photo in a second >w<
> warning; my face LOL--
> 
> Oh, Miharu-kun, I'd like to redeem quest 3! I think I've had this sig for about a week now! I think I added it last Thursday! XD
> ...



Its probably colder there than it is here haha but I really cant handle the cold >< im so tired I slept at like 3 am OTL


----------



## Tease (Nov 12, 2015)

*@ducky @happiness * GOODMORNING !  I wish it was cold here ;;

*@Bucky* I can't wait! I bet it's cute :'DD and omf I need to start doing quests


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH good luck with your studies! c:
> 
> Ahh ahaha tbh there are some downfall with the anime :'D Some of the anime cuts off a lot of scenes from the mangas or are rushed ; v; The manga tends to provide a lot more information than the anime xD Also I can see the expressions perfectly fine when reading the manga <: When reading a manga I get really absorbed in it, so it's kind of like watching anime, but like making the voices of the characters yourself ahahah XD
> 
> Honestly, I forgot LOL I WAS LEFT ON A CLIFFHANGER AND DROPPED IT AHAHAH I decided to wait until like a lot of chapters comes out before reading again, but now I forgot what chapter I left off on LOL



Thanks!! c:

Oh yeah you're right about that Dx I think I'm gonna read the manga after watching the anime to get more into the story XD I've honestly never read a manga so I can't say ;u; but you seem super into it hahahah. Where did you get Tokyo Ghoul's manga from?

LOOOL YOU START OVER AGAIN WITH THE ANIME AHAHAH DO IIIITTTTTT XDD


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 12, 2015)

Are you kidding, BC is being hit with storm no. 2 in less than a week....
Why
Why even do
MOTHER NATUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURE

To help take my mind off this Imma as a question
How's everyone?


----------



## Tease (Nov 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Are you kidding, BC is being hit with storm no. 2 in less than a week....
> Why
> Why even do
> MOTHER NATUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURE
> ...



I'm decent ;; I overslept and missed class (again) and I'm kinda worried ;; I hate college on the highest level possible. BUT IM EXCITED BECAUSE MY BIRTHDAY IS IN 8 DAYSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2015)

Spoiler: probably big images!


----------



## Tease (Nov 12, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Spoiler: probably big images!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 156042View attachment 156044



OMG YOURE SO PRETTY DIOASDM and the outfit is so cute!!!!!!!!!!! I want it <3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2015)

tirru said:


> OMG YOURE SO PRETTY DIOASDM and the outfit is so cute!!!!!!!!!!! I want it <3



I'm not that pretty hush hnkbgvfknghvb


----------



## Tease (Nov 12, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I'm not that pretty hush hnkbgvfknghvb



you are!!!! shush don't lie to yourself ty<3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2015)

tirru said:


> you are!!!! shush don't lie to yourself ty<3



;___________; but Tirru-chan!


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 12, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I'm not that pretty hush hnkbgvfknghvb



Not gonna lie, you're pretty damn pretty.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 12, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Spoiler: probably big images!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 156042View attachment 156044



wow _stop_
u are fab *x100* bro


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Not gonna lie, you're pretty damn pretty.



>/////////////////< T-thank you Sparro!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sleepi said:


> wow _stop_
> u are fab *x100* bro



aaaaaaaa //chokes


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 12, 2015)

You're really pretty Bucky c: Haha is that an iPhone 4/4s?

I'm so damn hungry right now I'd chomp on anything T.T


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2015)

Aerate said:


> You're really pretty Bucky c: Haha is that an iPhone 4/4s?
> 
> I'm so damn hungry right now I'd chomp on anything T.T



Yep! iPhone 4S! >w< 
 Thank you guys for all the compliments im sobbing hrkkbthgv


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 12, 2015)

ergh. just remembered tomorrow I have to spend most of my day in college in the TV studio (for a class project, we're doing this thing called a multi-camera shoot). good thing i'm not in front of the cameras ;u; bc one, I hate being in front of cameras bc I look like a literal potato, and two i have an eye problem and my eyelid is swollen hah ow and third, I get stage fright ;u;

anyways. How is everyone ?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm good, I'm practically dead because idk


----------



## BunnyFox (Nov 12, 2015)

Hey guys, I will be taking a break from TBT for a bit, as my grandfather has moved into the computer room, and I wish not to disturb him while he is sleeping. My computer is also having some technical difficulties ATM, so I am going to be on here only for a bit while I'm at school for the forseeable future 

Don't worry, I will be back soon, as my grandfather might be finding another place to stay, and I will figure out what is wrong with my PC.

Until then, I'll cya guys ​


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 12, 2015)

Hey guys. Sorry I've been away so long. The walking pneumonia has come back with a vengeance due to a cold that hit our house. Me, hubs, and moo all got it (and my mom when she came in now has it as well.) Luckily everyone else is doing much better. Only I'm down hard. Back on my inhaler every 4 hours and NyQuil at night . My energy level is pretty much zero. Miss u guys. I'll see y'all in a few days.


----------



## himeki (Nov 12, 2015)

should not have left this project until 7 pm on the day before it is due


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 12, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> >/////////////////< T-thank you Sparro!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Just call me Ajay and don't you dare call me agae again c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> Hey guys. Sorry I've been away so long. The walking pneumonia has come back with a vengeance due to a cold that hit our house. Me, hubs, and moo all got it (and my mom when she came in now has it as well.) Luckily everyone else is doing much better. Only I'm down hard. Back on my inhaler every 4 hours and NyQuil at night . My energy level is pretty much zero. Miss u guys. I'll see y'all in a few days.



Aye, we're all glad to hear you are okay c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blackjack said:


> Hey guys, I will be taking a break from TBT for a bit, as my grandfather has moved into the computer room, and I wish not to disturb him while he is sleeping. My computer is also having some technical difficulties ATM, so I am going to be on here only for a bit while I'm at school for the forseeable future
> 
> Don't worry, I will be back soon, as my grandfather might be finding another place to stay, and I will figure out what is wrong with my PC.
> 
> Until then, I'll cya guys ​



C'ya then! Good luck with the PC


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2015)

Nuuuuu >w< okay fine I'll call you ajay  agae


----------



## himeki (Nov 12, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Nuuuuu >w< okay fine I'll call you ajay  agae



yooooooooooo mel!


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 12, 2015)

hello tp! how are you all ? c:


----------



## Albuns (Nov 12, 2015)

Hellu, Peepsicles! Here's a drawing of flowers and stuff to try and brighten anyone who has had a bad day or something.



Spoiler: Phone camera doesn't do my drawings justice. </3


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 12, 2015)

nice drawing, Alby! (≧∇≦)b



DaCoSim said:


> Hey guys. Sorry I've been away so long. The walking pneumonia has come back with a vengeance due to a cold that hit our house. Me, hubs, and moo all got it (and my mom when she came in now has it as well.) Luckily everyone else is doing much better. Only I'm down hard. Back on my inhaler every 4 hours and NyQuil at night . My energy level is pretty much zero. Miss u guys. I'll see y'all in a few days.



I hope you get better soon DaCoSim, unfortunately I don't know the details of what you have so I can't suggest anything ;w; still, hope you get well soon and see you in a few days o:


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 12, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Hey guys, I will be taking a break from TBT for a bit, as my grandfather has moved into the computer room, and I wish not to disturb him while he is sleeping. My computer is also having some technical difficulties ATM, so I am going to be on here only for a bit while I'm at school for the forseeable future
> 
> Don't worry, I will be back soon, as my grandfather might be finding another place to stay, and I will figure out what is wrong with my PC.
> 
> Until then, I'll cya guys ​



Ok, see you!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 12, 2015)

Dropping by to say hi from work (≧∇≦)b I can't wait until I am off ahahaha XD Talk to you guys soon! (In about 4 hours xD ) I hope you guys are having a great day (๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 12, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hey guys. Sorry I've been away so long. The walking pneumonia has come back with a vengeance due to a cold that hit our house. Me, hubs, and moo all got it (and my mom when she came in now has it as well.) Luckily everyone else is doing much better. Only I'm down hard. Back on my inhaler every 4 hours and NyQuil at night . My energy level is pretty much zero. Miss u guys. I'll see y'all in a few days.



Aww man that sucks, I hope you and your family will feel better soon  see you, we'll miss you DaCoSim.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi guys! Back from the librarium! X'DD


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Dropping by to say hi from work (≧∇≦)b I can't wait until I am off ahahaha XD Talk to you guys soon! (In about 4 hours xD ) I hope you guys are having a great day (๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧



Hiya, 'Haru! I hope you're having a great day too, mine has been pretty good so far. Hang in there, you're almost done with work...YOU CAN DO IT XD


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 12, 2015)

tomorrow in class we're (the whole class) is producing a game show and the losers have to do forfeits, 1. I wonder what it is (they were talking about a pie in the face sort of thing) and 2. hopefully i'll be able to hold back from laughing ;w; I *don't* want to come across as rude but it'll be kinda funny o-o'

also, hey Miharu and Bucky c: 

what time is it over there, bucky ? o: just curious seeing as you went to the library ^^' it's 10:23pm over here.


----------



## Albuns (Nov 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Dropping by to say hi from work (≧∇≦)b I can't wait until I am off ahahaha XD Talk to you guys soon! (In about 4 hours xD ) I hope you guys are having a great day (๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧



Herru, Miharu~
Hope you're having a fun time working. xD


----------



## jiny (Nov 12, 2015)

my brother hasn't done any progress on his science project that's due tomorrow @-@

- - - Post Merge - - -

my brother hasn't done any progress on his science project that's due tomorrow @-@..


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2015)

I went to the library at like
 3:30 PM EST and now I'm back XD


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi everyone! Home from school but I have to go back in a few hours ; A ;


----------



## Mink (Nov 12, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Hi everyone! Home from school but I have to go back in a few hours ; A ;



Awww hope you can survive aha :c I have to go to an orthodontist appointment in 10 mins and confess that I didn't wear my rubber bands all the time ;-;


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

Mink said:


> Awww hope you can survive aha :c I have to go to an orthodontist appointment in 10 mins and confess that I didn't wear my rubber bands all the time ;-;



ahh rubber bands.. i was so lazy to put them on xD


----------



## Albuns (Nov 12, 2015)

Mink said:


> Awww hope you can survive aha :c I have to go to an orthodontist appointment in 10 mins and confess that I didn't wear my rubber bands all the time ;-;



Rubber bands for what? o:


----------



## himeki (Nov 12, 2015)

lol people are whining about me and my friends


----------



## jiny (Nov 12, 2015)

^thats funny


----------



## himeki (Nov 12, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> ^thats funny



We just laugh at their petty whines. We might consider their opinions more if they came off anonymous and said it straight up, but we probably wouldn't then 
Their hate just fuels our streams


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Rubber bands for what? o:



braces!


----------



## Albuns (Nov 12, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> braces!



Ah, mom wanted me to get them. They seemed like too much of a pain though, so I refused. x u x


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ah, mom wanted me to get them. They seemed like too much of a pain though, so I refused. x u x



they weren't that bad imo, just had to be careful with what you ate + it would hurt sometimes when they got tightened


----------



## Albuns (Nov 12, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> they weren't that bad imo, just had to be careful with what you ate + it would hurt sometimes when they got tightened



Ah, well. After the experience of getting my wisdom teeth removed, I guess braces don't see that bad. xD


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ah, well. After the experience of getting my wisdom teeth removed, I guess braces don't see that bad. xD



ooh, thankfully i don't need to gget mine out. at least hopefully not  looks painful


----------



## Albuns (Nov 12, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> ooh, thankfully i don't need to gget mine out. at least hopefully not  looks painful



Haha, no worries. The only thing you have to worry about is spitting blood out of your mouth after the procedure is done for a couple of hours. Then you have to deal with brittle teeth for a few weeks. T u T


----------



## Damniel (Nov 12, 2015)

Hello you all.


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Haha, no worries. The only thing you have to worry about is spitting blood out of your mouth after the procedure is done for a couple of hours. Then you have to deal with brittle teeth for a few weeks. T u T



eeeeeeeeeeeee how long ago did you get them removed?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> Hello you all.



do you need bamboo


----------



## Albuns (Nov 12, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeee how long ago did you get them removed?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



About 3 months ago. Before the procedure started, the doctors put me on laugh gas or something and all I heard while blacking out was static.


----------



## Damniel (Nov 12, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> blah blah blah blah
> *do you need bamboo*



Yes i need bamboo, How much could you get me?


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> About 3 months ago. Before the procedure started, the doctors put me on laugh gas or something and all I heard while blacking out was static.



omg did you act like those people on the funny wisdom teeth videos? i would be so embarassing otl



Call me Daniel said:


> Yes i need bamboo, How much could you get me?



just 1


----------



## Damniel (Nov 12, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> BLAHHHHHH BLAHHHH BLAHHHHH GAS STATION LOVE
> _just 1 _


Ah yes perfect, my gates open!(being for real actually).


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Ah yes perfect, my gates open!(being for real actually).



omg daniel not rn


----------



## Albuns (Nov 12, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> omg did you act like those people on the funny wisdom teeth videos? i would be so embarassing otl
> 
> 
> 
> just 1



Nope, I just sat still with a weird grin on my face because my mouth was numb. I couldn't laugh even if I tried. xD So no worries, chances are it won't happen to you~


----------



## roseflower (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi everybody


----------



## himeki (Nov 12, 2015)

OMG I JUST REMEMBERE A CONVERSATIONS
So my main OC is called Keit


> Me: everyone's dead
> everyone's dead
> everyone's dead yeah now im the queen
> _Lani is online_
> ...



I died so hard at that the first time lol


----------



## jiny (Nov 12, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi everybody



Hi roseflower! How are you doing?


----------



## Albuns (Nov 12, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi everybody



Heyo, how goes it?


----------



## roseflower (Nov 12, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Heyo, how goes it?



Hiya Alby, I?m doing fine, a bit excited about the Nintendo Direct, because of all the new stuff c; 

How are you doing today?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> Hi roseflower! How are you doing?



Hi Sugar, how are you?


----------



## Albuns (Nov 12, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hiya Alby, I?m doing fine, a bit ecxited about the Nintendo Direct, because of all the new stuff c;
> 
> How are you doing today?
> 
> ...



I'm doing pretty good to, thanks.
I was pretty shocked to see Cloud announced for Smash Bros. I didn't think Nintendo could pull such a thing off. xD


----------



## roseflower (Nov 12, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I'm doing pretty good to, thanks.
> I was pretty shocked to see Cloud announced for Smash Bros. I didn't think Nintendo could pull such a thing off. xD



Haha yeah that?s really unexpected, and then Pokemon remakes XD


----------



## Albuns (Nov 12, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Haha yeah that?s really unexpected, and then Pokemon remakes XD



The remakes sorta turned me off. The novelty and charm is intact, but it doesn't feel right playing it on a 3DS as compared to a Gameboy. </3


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hiya people, watchya guys up to?


----------



## duckvely (Nov 12, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi everybody


hi!



Sparro said:


> Hiya people, watchya guys up to?


hi ^^ nothing much, just watching ads again oops


----------



## himeki (Nov 12, 2015)

not much
discussing with mel


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 12, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> hi!
> 
> 
> hi ^^ nothing much, just watching ads again oops



How do you even have the patience to do such a thing, JERBUS


----------



## roseflower (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi ducky and evvie c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> How do you even have the patience to do such a thing, JERBUS



Hi sparro!


----------



## duckvely (Nov 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> How do you even have the patience to do such a thing, JERBUS



i just do


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 12, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi ducky and evvie c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Hell, roseflower! How is you?

- - - Post Merge - - -



duckyluv said:


> i just do



You've been blessed


----------



## himeki (Nov 12, 2015)

Wow. God I hate the John Lewis Christmas adverts.


----------



## Locket (Nov 12, 2015)

Good evening TP! My head hurts! (was it the bus? because I opened the window?)


----------



## Llust (Nov 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHH IT LOOKED AMAZING!! REALLY!! XD It didn't look too basic what so ever!! By any chance do you have a GFX gallery on here? O: Cause I would love to take a look at more of your works!! <3 How long have you been making GFX for? c:
> 
> WHATTT??? THAT'S NOT COOL!!! I really hate it when bosses let customers come in earlier!! D: And TWO HOURS early?? That's crazy!! That shouldn't even be legal :'D
> Ahh talking about work rants, what really bothers me and IRRITATES me is when people call the store when we aren't even open yet :'D If you are taking the Opening Shift, then we have to get to the store 2 hours early before the store even opens and set everything up. It really delays our time of getting everything ready when customers keeps calling in :'D Like I don't understand... why would you call a yogurt store at 9am in the morning?? We don't open until 11am //weeps ; v ;
> ...



aw, thank you ♥ i dont have a gallery here bc ive been getting really lazy on making signatures lately..im assuming its bc i get unmotivated after being reminded of the fact that it takes like three to four hours for me to finish one signature ;v; and i think i already dropped a link to most of mine about a month ago. the only other signature that i haven't showed anyone yet is this one http://i.imgur.com/HQV9D3y.jpg. i was honestly really disappointed of the results bc there are a lot of flaws with it (the right render has bad quality compared to the one in the left and the background doesnt blend in with the render much imo). i could have added more but i just rage quit .v.; 

ah and i recently discovered my old dA account from like a year ago which has all my old art and signatures. i was really shocked to see how poor my art and gfx was just a year ago and ive improved so much somehow http://chibii-otaku.deviantart.com/gallery/..although i try not to visit as often bc the way i typed and everything back then is just so cringe worthy. i started getting in to gfx in 2012 which is when i first got into the community of forums and i just got inspired by how well other people made signatures that i just started doing it myself. tbh i started off with using paint and all i really did was paste an anime pic onto the canvas and scribbled a solid color around it using a mouse and called it good. i eventually moved on to more advanced programs - so i went from paint > paint.net > gimp, and im currently using photoshop cs6. my resources were limited at the time so i get why i didnt really start getting better until like 2013, which is when i was able to afford programs like paint tool sai and photoshop


----------



## Albuns (Nov 12, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Good evening TP! My head hurts! (was it the bus? because I opened the window?)



Awh, get better. :c


----------



## roseflower (Nov 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Hell, roseflower! How is you?



is fine c; Hopefully the Twilight Princess remake will turn out to be interesting >.>


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 12, 2015)

roseflower said:


> is fine c; Hopefully the Twilight Princess remake will turn out to be interesting >.>



Wait wait hold it
NINTENDO IS ACTUALLY DOING IT?!

My life is complete


----------



## roseflower (Nov 12, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Good evening TP! My head hurts! (was it the bus? because I opened the window?)



Hi Bunny, hope you`ll feel better soon! *hugs*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Wait wait hold it
> NINTENDO IS ACTUALLY DOING IT?!
> 
> My life is complete



Yeah haha, haven?t you seeeen the Direct XD


----------



## himeki (Nov 12, 2015)

must...draw...linkle!


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 12, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi Bunny, hope you`ll feel better soon! *hugs*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I never actually look at direct lmao


----------



## roseflower (Nov 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> must...draw...linkle!



Linkle is the answer to everything...


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2015)

o3o HIIIIIIIII GUIIIIIIISE <3


----------



## Miharu (Nov 12, 2015)

tirru said:


> MORNING EVERYONE <333333
> 
> *@Miharu *you watch anime omg adiosaioda what kind??
> 
> ...


AYEEEE!~ OMG I WATCH SO MANY AHAHA TOO MANY TO COUNT!!! But here are some I've watched:


Spoiler: Spoiler because it's kind of long LOL But I'll post the animes that come off first



-Ouran High School Host Club
-Skip Beat
-No Game No Life
-Date A Live
-Mirai Nikki
-One Piece
-Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn
-Your Lie in April
-Log Horizon
-Sword Art Online
-Vanguard
-Durarara
-Overlord
....and so many more XD


HOW ABOUT YOU??

Also AYEEEE Did you want to buy the cake from TP's shop still?  <333



Bucky Barnes said:


> Oh yee! I'll post the photo in a second >w<
> warning; my face LOL--
> 
> Oh, Miharu-kun, I'd like to redeem quest 3! I think I've had this sig for about a week now! I think I added it last Thursday! XD


WAIT jsdlfjlsd Did you tell me you were starting Quest 3? :'D Cause for continuous Quests, you'll need to let me know you are starting it so I can put it in your "Quests in Progress" section with the exact date you started it on nskldjflsd Otherwise you can't redeem it until another week passes ; v; 



Bucky Barnes said:


> Spoiler: probably big images!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 156042View attachment 156044


OMG BUCKY YOU ARE GORGEOUSSS AYEEEE <3333



Blackjack said:


> Hey guys, I will be taking a break from TBT for a bit, as my grandfather has moved into the computer room, and I wish not to disturb him while he is sleeping. My computer is also having some technical difficulties ATM, so I am going to be on here only for a bit while I'm at school for the forseeable future
> 
> Don't worry, I will be back soon, as my grandfather might be finding another place to stay, and I will figure out what is wrong with my PC.
> 
> Until then, I'll cya guys ​


Awww!!! That's considerate of you!! cx Can't wait to see you back soon! c:



DaCoSim said:


> Hey guys. Sorry I've been away so long. The walking pneumonia has come back with a vengeance due to a cold that hit our house. Me, hubs, and moo all got it (and my mom when she came in now has it as well.) Luckily everyone else is doing much better. Only I'm down hard. Back on my inhaler every 4 hours and NyQuil at night . My energy level is pretty much zero. Miss u guys. I'll see y'all in a few days.


DACOSIMM <333 I've missed you!! ; v; and oh no!!! D: I hope you feel better soon!! ; __ ; 



Alby-Kun said:


> Hellu, Peepsicles! Here's a drawing of flowers and stuff to try and brighten anyone who has had a bad day or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OHH NICEEE THAT LOOKS AWESOME!!!



mimihime said:


> aw, thank you ♥ i dont have a gallery here bc ive been getting really lazy on making signatures lately..im assuming its bc i get unmotivated after being reminded of the fact that it takes like three to four hours for me to finish one signature ;v; and i think i already dropped a link to most of mine about a month ago. the only other signature that i haven't showed anyone yet is this one http://i.imgur.com/HQV9D3y.jpg. i was honestly really disappointed of the results bc there are a lot of flaws with it (the right render has bad quality compared to the one in the left and the background doesnt blend in with the render much imo). i could have added more but i just rage quit .v.;
> 
> ah and i recently discovered my old dA account from like a year ago which has all my old art and signatures. i was really shocked to see how poor my art and gfx was just a year ago and ive improved so much somehow http://chibii-otaku.deviantart.com/gallery/..although i try not to visit as often bc the way i typed and everything back then is just so cringe worthy. i started getting in to gfx in 2012 which is when i first got into the community of forums and i just got inspired by how well other people made signatures that i just started doing it myself. tbh i started off with using paint and all i really did was paste an anime pic onto the canvas and scribbled a solid color around it using a mouse and called it good. i eventually moved on to more advanced programs - so i went from paint > paint.net > gimp, and im currently using photoshop cs6. my resources were limited at the time so i get why i didnt really start getting better until like 2013, which is when i was able to afford programs like paint tool sai and photoshop


Oh boy!! :'D I don't blame you!! It takes me around 1-2 hours per signature and it's like sjlfdkjslfds but it's fun and worth it ahhaha XD 

AWWW I LOVE HOW IT'S LOOKING THOUGH!! JSKFLDJSSFD ahhh let me know if you ever plan on posting up a gallery here!! I would love to see all your works ; v; Ahh <33

Oh wow!! You have DEFINITELY improved so much!! I'm so happy for you!! cx But your old signatures weren't terrible either!! You should see mine from 2008 :'D Oh boy LOL I have a gallery here on TBT and the link is in my sig c;


----------



## roseflower (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi Miharu, how are you?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AYEEEE!~ OMG I WATCH SO MANY AHAHA TOO MANY TO COUNT!!! But here are some I've watched:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler because it's kind of long LOL But I'll post the animes that come off first
> ...


YAS SAO AND OURAN


----------



## Albuns (Nov 12, 2015)

Mimi~ Hiya! How's it going? c:


----------



## Miharu (Nov 12, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi Miharu, how are you?


ROSEEE <33 I'm doing great!! Just finished eating a yummy bagel ahahah XD Got hungry after work! How about you? 



ToxiFoxy said:


> YAS SAO AND OURAN


AYEEE YESSS IF YOU LIKE SAO YOU NEED TO WATCH NO GAME NO LIFE AHAHA
AND OURAN <33333



Alby-Kun said:


> Mimi~ Hiya! How's it going? c:


ALBYY AYEEE XD It's going great!! My tummy is happy now mwuahaha!! How about you? c:


----------



## Llust (Nov 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oh boy!! :'D I don't blame you!! It takes me around 1-2 hours per signature and it's like sjlfdkjslfds but it's fun and worth it ahhaha XD
> 
> AWWW I LOVE HOW IT'S LOOKING THOUGH!! JSKFLDJSSFD ahhh let me know if you ever plan on posting up a gallery here!! I would love to see all your works ; v; Ahh <33
> 
> Oh wow!! You have DEFINITELY improved so much!! I'm so happy for you!! cx But your old signatures weren't terrible either!! You should see mine from 2008 :'D Oh boy LOL I have a gallery here on TBT and the link is in my sig c;



ive been lurking your gallery for awhile now xD hoping that doesnt sound creepy and omfg your gfx is amazing >u< ive been checking in daily for updated work

and i went digging through the forums i started out in back then and found not first but oldest signature shop that i can find http://www.aeriagames.com/forums/en/viewtopic.php?t=1942569. my username was nanikaru and this was back in 2013, it has some examples of what i meant by just coloring around renders and adding borders .w.;


----------



## Albuns (Nov 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ROSEEE <33 I'm doing great!! Just finished eating a yummy bagel ahahah XD Got hungry after work! How about you?
> 
> 
> AYEEE YESSS IF YOU LIKE SAO YOU NEED TO WATCH NO GAME NO LIFE AHAHA
> ...



Aha, watcha eat? c: 
Got to chat with a friend I haven't seen in over 2 and a half years. It was nice and all, but then it made me realize something that sorta hit me hard. Welp, now I more of a reason to stay single when I'm older. xD


----------



## jiny (Nov 12, 2015)

mimihime said:


> ive been lurking your gallery for awhile now xD hoping that doesnt sound creepy and omfg your gfx is amazing >u< ive been checking in daily for updated work
> 
> and i went digging through the forums i started out in back then and found not first but oldest signature shop that i can find http://www.aeriagames.com/forums/en/viewtopic.php?t=1942569. my username was nanikaru and this was back in 2013, it has some examples of what i meant by just coloring around renders and adding borders .w.;




omg the layout of that forum is so confusing..


----------



## roseflower (Nov 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ROSEEE <33 I'm doing great!! Just finished eating a yummy bagel ahahah XD Got hungry after work! How about you?
> 
> 
> AYEEE YESSS IF YOU LIKE SAO YOU NEED TO WATCH NO GAME NO LIFE AHAHA
> ...



Aww that?s good to hear, I?m fine, kinda excited about the new Nintendo Direct 
and I bought the November birthstone today haha XD


----------



## Tease (Nov 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AYEEEE!~ OMG I WATCH SO MANY AHAHA TOO MANY TO COUNT!!! But here are some I've watched:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler because it's kind of long LOL But I'll post the animes that come off first
> ...


LOL I wanted to start Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn but I haven't gotten to it yet ;; how good is Log Horizon??????? and yes I would love to buy the cake <3 I want 5 of them idojsa and I have no idea how the quests work omg


----------



## Miharu (Nov 12, 2015)

I may respond late since I'm cleaning up my room ahahaha! XD Just so you guys know! <:
​



mimihime said:


> ive been lurking your gallery for awhile now xD hoping that doesnt sound creepy and omfg your gfx is amazing >u< ive been checking in daily for updated work
> 
> and i went digging through the forums i started out in back then and found not first but oldest signature shop that i can find http://www.aeriagames.com/forums/en/viewtopic.php?t=1942569. my username was nanikaru and this was back in 2013, it has some examples of what i meant by just coloring around renders and adding borders .w.;


AHH LOL That doesn't sound creepy at all!! ;//v/; Ahh thank you so much!!! >//v/<

OHHH Wow yeah XD You've definitely improved so much ahhh Great job!! <33



Alby-Kun said:


> Aha, watcha eat? c:
> Got to chat with a friend I haven't seen in over 2 and a half years. It was nice and all, but then it made me realize something that sorta hit me hard. Welp, now I more of a reason to stay single when I'm older. xD


I had a bagel with some cream cheese jalapeno spread!! >;3 It was delicious ahaha! XD
Ohhh that's great to hear!! And AWWW What hit you hard? D:



roseflower said:


> Aww that?s good to hear, I?m fine, kinda excited about the new Nintendo Direct
> and I bought the November birthstone today haha XD


OHHH Wait did they announce that a new direct is coming???
OHH NICE XD



tirru said:


> LOL I wanted to start Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn but I haven't gotten to it yet ;; how good is Log Horizon??????? and yes I would love to buy the cake <3 I want 5 of them idojsa and I have no idea how the quests work omg


YOU DEFINITELY SHOULD WATCH HITMAN REBORN!! Just so you know though, the first like 10-15 episodes may be weird ahaha xD But after you pass through those episodes, it gets SO MUCH BETTER <333

Ahhh perfect!! Thank you so much!! Buddy will be sending you the cake shortly!! <333 Would you like the bells to go straight to group donations, popsicle donations, or split into both donation pools? 

AHH LOG HORIZON was like 26 episodes I think ahaha not too long!! XD
OHH Just read the quests section on my OP it explains everything xD


----------



## roseflower (Nov 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I may respond late since I'm cleaning up my room ahahaha! XD Just so you guys know! <:
> ​
> 
> 
> ...



The Direct just happened today a couple hours ago, a lot of new stuff was announced, have a look, there?s a thread in the Nintendo Treehouse board!


----------



## Albuns (Nov 12, 2015)

@Miharu That I lack a large amount of empathy for things that require it, and have too much for irrelevant things. Well, that's the general idea anyways. I'd rather not go into detail. xux


----------



## Miharu (Nov 12, 2015)

roseflower said:


> The Direct just happened today a couple hours ago, a lot of new stuff was announced, have a look, there?s a thread in the Nintendo Treehouse board!


OHH WOW!!! Okay!! I'll definitely have a look thanks for letting me know!! <33 I just saw a lot of things about Linkie on my FB though ahahaha XD



Alby-Kun said:


> @Miharu That I lack a large amount of empathy for things that require it, and have too much for irrelevant things. Well, that's the general idea anyways. I'd rather not go into detail. xux


Awww!! ; __ ; It's fine!! No worries! cx Thanks for letting me know! <3
Do you have any plans for tonight? <:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> WAIT jsdlfjlsd Did you tell me you were starting Quest 3? :'D Cause for continuous Quests, you'll need to let me know you are starting it so I can put it in your "Quests in Progress" section with the exact date you started it on nskldjflsd Otherwise you can't redeem it until another week passes ; v;



//PASSES OUT 
 no i didn't--- //dies


----------



## Albuns (Nov 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH WOW!!! Okay!! I'll definitely have a look thanks for letting me know!! <33 I just saw a lot of things about Linkie on my FB though ahahaha XD
> 
> 
> Awww!! ; __ ; It's fine!! No worries! cx Thanks for letting me know! <3
> Do you have any plans for tonight? <:



Nay, just homework and then sleep. xD How about you?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 12, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> //PASSES OUT
> no i didn't--- //dies


AWWW!! JSFDLKSD Do you want to start now? B] LOL!!



Alby-Kun said:


> Nay, just homework and then sleep. xD How about you?


Aww!! How much homework do you have to do? o:
Cleaning up my room slowly, but being distracted AHAHAH rip XD


----------



## Albuns (Nov 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AWWW!! JSFDLKSD Do you want to start now? B] LOL!!
> 
> 
> Aww!! How much homework do you have to do? o:
> Cleaning up my room slowly, but being distracted AHAHAH rip XD



About 3 subject's worth. That of which I might procrastinate until like 3 in the morning. 
XD Aww, how messy is your room?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 12, 2015)

//SCREAMS AHHHH MY PHOTOGRAPHER JUST SENT ME A PHOTO FROM OUR LAST PHOTO SHOOT JSLKDFJSLFD I'M SO HAPPY AHHH JDSLFJSL I love cosplaying as Yuno Gasai from Mirai Nikki ahhhh <33



Spoiler: Yuno Cosplay <3











​



Alby-Kun said:


> About 3 subject's worth. That of which I might procrastinate until like 3 in the morning.
> XD Aww, how messy is your room?


AWWW!! jsdlfksjlfd Good luck with your homework!! ; v;

Not too messy!! But I was cleaning to pass the time since I was eagerly waiting for my Photographer to finish processing a photo he took of me during our last photo shoot ahhh sklfjlds


----------



## Albuns (Nov 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> //SCREAMS AHHHH MY PHOTOGRAPHER JUST SENT ME A PHOTO FROM OUR LAST PHOTO SHOOT JSLKDFJSLFD I'M SO HAPPY AHHH JDSLFJSL I love cosplaying as Yuno Gasai from Mirai Nikki ahhhh <33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh, you look bloody pretty! huehue.
Speaking of blood, adding some more on would've looked wicked. x)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> //SCREAMS AHHHH MY PHOTOGRAPHER JUST SENT ME A PHOTO FROM OUR LAST PHOTO SHOOT JSLKDFJSLFD I'M SO HAPPY AHHH JDSLFJSL I love cosplaying as Yuno Gasai from Mirai Nikki ahhhh <33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am jealous of how pretty you are.

I feel like an angry 14 year-old girl who can't get a boyfriend right now
You're too pretty
Prettier than me
It makes me angry
Jk lmao


----------



## Miharu (Nov 12, 2015)

Finally finished cleaning my room, vacuuming it, and etc ahaha XD I feel accomplished! >;D Also now eating popcorn nomnomnom





Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh, you look bloody pretty! huehue.
> Speaking of blood, adding some more on would've looked wicked. x)


YESSS LOL I plan on adding more during my next photoshoot ahahaha I definitely want to work on her wig more :'D Need to look up some tutorials for her wig since I tried styling it so parts of her side sticks up, but it didn't stay for long /weeps



Sparro said:


> I am jealous of how pretty you are.
> 
> I feel like an angry 14 year-old girl who can't get a boyfriend right now
> You're too pretty
> ...


Omg Sparro jljslsl that's only due to make up LOL I look like a potato without make up ahahaha


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Finally finished cleaning my room, vacuuming it, and etc ahaha XD I feel accomplished! >;D Also now eating popcorn nomnomnom
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't lie to me I've seen you on the "What Do You Look Like?" thread when you weren't wearing makeup, you do not look like a potato.
You're still prettier than me too


----------



## Miharu (Nov 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Don't lie to me I've seen you on the "What Do You Look Like?" thread when you weren't wearing makeup, you do not look like a potato.
> You're still prettier than me too



LOL SHHH I'm a lazy potato XD Hahaha
omg I doubt that!!


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL SHHH I'm a lazy potato XD Hahaha
> omg I doubt that!!



If you're a potato I must be dirt
You've seen me, it's obvious ;-; GIVE ME YOUR BEAUTY MIHARUUUUUU


----------



## Miharu (Nov 13, 2015)

Sparro said:


> If you're a potato I must be dirt
> You've seen me, it's obvious ;-; GIVE ME YOUR BEAUTY MIHARUUUUUU



OMG SPARRO NOT EVEN JDKLJD You shall be the cutest potato ever <333 Hahaha
 THAT'S WHY I'M SAYING AHAHA 

wait okay wait for some reason I thought you were a girl LOOL CAUSE YOU SAID "prettier" LOL im sorry pls dont kill me


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 13, 2015)

=dying from lack of btf=

- - - Post Merge - - -

=physics exam soon=


----------



## Miharu (Nov 13, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> =dying from lack of btf=
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> =physics exam soon=



-REVIVES- How has your day been so far? O:

AHH GOOD LUCK XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OMG SPARRO NOT EVEN JDKLJD You shall be the cutest potato ever <333 Hahaha
> THAT'S WHY I'M SAYING AHAHA
> 
> wait okay wait for some reason I thought you were a girl LOOL CAUSE YOU SAID "prettier" LOL im sorry pls dont kill me



I was going for the girl look lmao


----------



## Miharu (Nov 13, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I was going for the girl look lmao



Wear a wig and 10/10 you'll be deceiving people LOL


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Wear a wig and 10/10 you'll be deceiving people LOL



I dislike wigs tho, they bother my skin ;-;
Stahp callin yerself a potater now, that there is craaazy talk! You ain't no tater, as far as I can see.


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> -REVIVES- How has your day been so far? O:
> 
> AHH GOOD LUCK XD



its been good! alot of study haha, hows it been with you?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 13, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I dislike wigs tho, they bother my skin ;-;
> Stahp callin yerself a potater now, that there is craaazy talk! You ain't no tater, as far as I can see.


Aww!! ;__; jsdlfjdls wigs are so much fun! xD I can look like a guy too! >;D
LOL SHHHHHHH I like potatoes



gravyplz said:


> its been good! alot of study haha, hows it been with you?


That's great to hear!! And oh boy I bet! ; v ; When do you finish all your exams? O:
It's been going well!! Finished cleaning + vacuuming my room and cleaning my bathroom today so I'm happy!! Also got a photo from my last photo shoot with my photographer and ahhh super happy with it LOL


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 13, 2015)

Lmao I think I overslept a bit today, it's so unlike me ahah xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Aww!! ;__; jsdlfjdls wigs are so much fun! xD I can look like a guy too! >;D
> *LOL SHHHHHHH I like potatoes*
> 
> 
> ...



fine then be like that
I wasn't trying to like
Uh
I don't even know where this is going tbh, I think I might just stop


----------



## Miharu (Nov 13, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Lmao I think I overslept a bit today, it's so unlike me ahah xD


LOL OMG What time did you wake up? Hahaha XD



Sparro said:


> fine then be like that
> I wasn't trying to like
> Uh
> I don't even know where this is going tbh, I think I might just stop


HAHAHA XD Potatoes are yummy ahahaha XD


----------



## aericell (Nov 13, 2015)

Hey!! Just thought I'd pop in to say good night before going to sleep. I got 3 hours last night and I'm exhausted OTL but on the plus side, I finally finished my college apps! Just need to double check them tomorrow and submit c:

Good night!!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 13, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Hey!! Just thought I'd pop in to say good night before going to sleep. I got 3 hours last night and I'm exhausted OTL but on the plus side, I finally finished my college apps! Just need to double check them tomorrow and submit c:
> 
> Good night!!



OHH That's great to hear!! Sleep tight!!! <33


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL OMG What time did you wake up? Hahaha XD



At like 11:30 am hahah lmao. Was watching Tokyo Ghoul all night xD


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi guys 

I'm just playing Splatoon to make myself tired for tomorrow's Amiibo run.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 13, 2015)

Aerate said:


> At like 11:30 am hahah lmao. Was watching Tokyo Ghoul all night xD


OHH Pshh that's not oversleeping ;D I normally don't wake up until 1-2pm PST time HAHAHA



The Hidden Owl said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm just playing Splatoon to make myself tired for tomorrow's Amiibo run.


OWLL AYEEEE!~

Oh boy I heard!! XD Bogo's discount at Toys R Us ahahaha!! Good luck! What Amiibo are you after? C:


----------



## himeki (Nov 13, 2015)

Hai everyone:...so sleepy...


----------



## Miharu (Nov 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hai everyone:...so sleepy...



Hey Evvie <333 Aww did you just wake up? O:


----------



## himeki (Nov 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hey Evvie <333 Aww did you just wake up? O:



Yeah...I was up until 1:20....


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OWLL AYEEEE!~
> 
> Oh boy I heard!! XD Bogo's discount at Toys R Us ahahaha!! Good luck! What Amiibo are you after? C:


Ahahaah! I'm mainly after Mewtwo bc it looks rad, but I wanna buy all of the AC ones XD rip my walleet tho, my friends gonna buy them all for sure though, she spends like $200+ every time we go out for Nintendo stuff XD


----------



## himeki (Nov 13, 2015)

I THINK IM GONNA CRY
MY PRINTER JUST RAN OUT OF INK AND IM PRINTING A HUGE PROJECT ;V;


----------



## Miharu (Nov 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah...I was up until 1:20....


Ahhh what time is it now? ; __ ;



The Hidden Owl said:


> Ahahaah! I'm mainly after Mewtwo bc it looks rad, but I wanna buy all of the AC ones XD rip my walleet tho, my friends gonna buy them all for sure though, she spends like $200+ every time we go out for Nintendo stuff XD


HOLY THAT'S SO MUCH LOL all the snacks I could buy with those HAHAHHA
Good luck!! I hope you get it in time! <: I'm not sure how fast they run out since I've never bought an amiibo before ahaha XD



MayorEvvie said:


> I THINK IM GONNA CRY
> MY PRINTER JUST RAN OUT OF INK AND IM PRINTING A HUGE PROJECT ;V;


NOOOOOOO!! Is there anyway you could copy it onto a USB drive and take it to school and print it out there? ;v ;


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH Pshh that's not oversleeping ;D I normally don't wake up until 1-2pm PST time HAHAHA



OMG LOL I used to be like that hahah XD until I started getting a bit more stressed about my studies o: I'm a busy lad now lmao


----------



## himeki (Nov 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhh what time is it now? ; __ ;
> 
> NOOOOOOO!! Is there anyway you could copy it onto a USB drive and take it to school and print it out there? ;v ;



It's 7:40 am now.
I'm trying with my phone printer, but then it got exported as the wrong file, then this and its a whole load of HELP ME NOW.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HOLY THAT'S SO MUCH LOL all the snacks I could buy with those HAHAHHA
> Good luck!! I hope you get it in time! <: I'm not sure how fast they run out since I've never bought an amiibo before ahaha XD



IKR AHAHAHAA she's a sucker for cute things... I would totally go to SF and get some KBBQ or Takoyaki or something ; v; (i've never had either but im dying to try dang it... the limits of being driveless are too much.)

At the Target I'm going to it shouldn't be a problem I don't think, we're normally the first people there anyway!

- - - Post Merge - - -

welp I need to go to bed... gnite all!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm probably going to sleep soon!! Getting sleepy hahaha!! Night everyone! <3 





Aerate said:


> OMG LOL I used to be like that hahah XD until I started getting a bit more stressed about my studies o: I'm a busy lad now lmao


AWWW LOL Yeah I rarely sleep in until then now since work :'D But when I do have a day off, that's the time I normally wake up ayeee XD



MayorEvvie said:


> It's 7:40 am now.
> I'm trying with my phone printer, but then it got exported as the wrong file, then this and its a whole load of HELP ME NOW.


AWW!! I hope it all works out for you!! ; v; 



The Hidden Owl said:


> IKR AHAHAHAA she's a sucker for cute things... I would totally go to SF and get some KBBQ or Takoyaki or something ; v; (i've never had either but im dying to try dang it... the limits of being driveless are too much.)
> 
> At the Target I'm going to it shouldn't be a problem I don't think, we're normally the first people there anyway!
> 
> ...


OMGGG I LOVE SF AHAHA Takoyaki is so goodd and I've only been to KBBQ once, but it was yummy ahahah XD

That's good to hear!! 

And night!! c:


----------



## Albuns (Nov 13, 2015)

I should really get out of the habit of doing my homework so early in the morning... I only got 3 hours of sleep. x.x


----------



## Tease (Nov 13, 2015)

Morning everyone <3


----------



## himeki (Nov 13, 2015)

HAHAHA OMG THIS ART IS SO CUTE!






blobby keit is adorbs c:


----------



## Araie (Nov 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> HAHAHA OMG THIS ART IS SO CUTE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw, that's so cute! I'm actually in the process of ordering one too!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 13, 2015)

Gm all! I'm officially dead. Why am I up this early


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 13, 2015)

;w; in college we're trying to do a video production but probably most of the equipment has broken today haha


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hello before I go to school! How's everyone?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 13, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Hello before I go to school! How's everyone?



 I just got back from school! Aaaaaaahhhhhh timezones are so crazy XD

I'm fine, how are you?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 13, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> I just got back from school! Aaaaaaahhhhhh timezones are so crazy XD
> 
> I'm fine, how are you?



I'm pretty meh, my sleep wasn't the best :/


----------



## Llust (Nov 13, 2015)

good morning. how is everyone doing? .u.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2015)

Hallo everyone~! c: 
 How are we all this fine morning/afternoon/evening? c:


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 13, 2015)

Hey guys! Bout to take my youngest to the Dr. We fear he has strep throat. I'll ask about maybe some steroids for my yucky lungs. Hope everyone is well. And Jaz, your new cosplay pics are amazeballs!!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi DaCoSim! ; v ;
 Feeling any better? o:


----------



## himeki (Nov 13, 2015)

WEEEKEND


----------



## aericell (Nov 13, 2015)

Good morning everyone! Just took my history midterm OTL


----------



## himeki (Nov 13, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Good morning everyone! Just took my history midterm OTL



Ah! Is that good or bad? owo


Anyone interested in buying 16 deviantart points for 30 tbt lel?


----------



## aericell (Nov 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Ah! Is that good or bad? owo
> 
> 
> Anyone interested in buying 16 deviantart points for 30 tbt lel?



Bad LOL I only remembered the recent stuff. Got at least half of them right for sure


----------



## himeki (Nov 13, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Bad LOL I only remembered the recent stuff. Got at least half of them right for sure



Aww nu! I hope its ok!

also streaming rn! tyring to find a new style ;v; join.me/stream-memes


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 13, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Hi DaCoSim! ; v ;
> Feeling any better? o:





Yeah. Just energy zapped and crappy lungs lol!!!


----------



## oswaldies (Nov 13, 2015)

One Directions new album is out~


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 13, 2015)

//yELLS its so cold ;A; and super windy & rainy

anyway hi tp, i'm finally home c: (heh went on TBT a few times in college now that i have more mobile data ;w

edit: woo i've just won an adopt auction and received the adopt ;w; so adorable


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2015)

//room cleaning intensifies 

 hi guUYS


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 13, 2015)

ohh forgot to mention, I love the new look of the badges (especially the in progress one you put in the news/updates with the cute lil egg - at least i'm 100% sure thats an egg pls correct me if i'm wrong OTL) Miharu! c:


----------



## Albuns (Nov 13, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> ohh forgot to mention, I love the new look of the badges (especially the in progress one you put in the news/updates with the cute lil egg - at least i'm 100% sure thats an egg pls correct me if i'm wrong OTL) Miharu! c:



It's most definitely an egg! xD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2015)

OTL x 100 
 my hands are cold, i need to put all of these clothes in a big arse garbage bag to give to the emanuel center so they can give those clothes to kids who need them and just
 i need to finish cleaning my room but feelings are beating me by a quick second orz


----------



## Albuns (Nov 13, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> OTL x 100
> my hands are cold, i need to put all of these clothes in a big arse garbage bag to give to the emanuel center so they can give those clothes to kids who need them and just
> i need to finish cleaning my room but feelings are beating me by a quick second orz



Why not wrap to pieces of clothes around your hands to keep them warm?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Why not wrap to pieces of clothes around your hands to keep them warm?



Haaaaaaaaaa that's a pretty good idea but naaah


----------



## Miharu (Nov 13, 2015)

Good afternoon everyone!!! <333 Great news!~ So far I've created 3 badges, and looking to create at least 1-2 more before I show them to you guys!! ;D A new update with the new quests and badges shall be announced around 7pm PST time!~

On a side note, I'm super happy for my boyfriend since he got a job at Amazon!! ; v; He works on Thursday-Sunday and sometimes Mondays from 6:30pm to 5am :'D So I'm trying to spend more time with him before he leaves for work ; v ; Sleeping is getting hard for me :'D I'm so used to having him by my side that now that he's gone and won't be back until 5am, I just can't sleep :'D He started work yesterday and I tried sleeping at 2am, but ended up staying awake until 3:30am rolling about in my bed and on my phone LOL

Luckily when he got home I fell asleep so peacefully/easily once we slept together ahahah xD 
​



MayorEvvie said:


> HAHAHA OMG THIS ART IS SO CUTE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMGGG THAT IS ADORABLE AHHHH JSDLFJS 



DaCoSim said:


> Hey guys! Bout to take my youngest to the Dr. We fear he has strep throat. I'll ask about maybe some steroids for my yucky lungs. Hope everyone is well. And Jaz, your new cosplay pics are amazeballs!!!


Oh no!!! D: I hope everything will turn out good for him!! ; v ; I hope you are doing better too!!!
And ahhh thank you!! <33



Sleepi said:


> ohh forgot to mention, I love the new look of the badges (especially the in progress one you put in the news/updates with the cute lil egg - at least i'm 100% sure thats an egg pls correct me if i'm wrong OTL) Miharu! c:


Sweettt!!! I'm so happy you like the new look! XD Hahaha~ AND YES HE'S AN EGG AHAHAH A LAZY EGG XD


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi, everyone!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 13, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Hi, everyone!



Good afternoon! <33 How are you doing today?


----------



## Albuns (Nov 13, 2015)

Hiya Dawn! Hiya Mimi! How's it going?


----------



## himeki (Nov 13, 2015)

omg miharu can you ask him to get me a free prime extention lol?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 13, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hiya Dawn! Hiya Mimi! How's it going?


ALBYYY AYEEE!~ It's going great!! <: Just spending some time with Patrick before he leaves for work so I may reply late from time to time! XD How about you? c:



MayorEvvie said:


> omg miharu can you ask him to get me a free prime extention lol?



LOL! Even the workers there don't get free prime hahaha you have to pay for it :'D (At least not the seasonal workers)


----------



## himeki (Nov 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL! Even the workers there don't get free prime hahaha you have to pay for it :'D (At least not the seasonal workers)




ALSO NOBODY LOOK AT MY PROFILE RIGHT NOW.
KEITARA POSTED HENTAI AND SHES NOT DELTED IT YET
JUST
DONT
PLEASE

edit: she removed it *breathes sigh of relief*


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Good afternoon everyone!!! <333 Great news!~ So far I've created 3 badges, and looking to create at least 1-2 more before I show them to you guys!! ;D A new update with the new quests and badges shall be announced around 7pm PST time!~
> 
> On a side note, I'm super happy for my boyfriend since he got a job at Amazon!! ; v; He works on Thursday-Sunday and sometimes Mondays from 6:30pm to 5am :'D So I'm trying to spend more time with him before he leaves for work ; v ; Sleeping is getting hard for me :'D I'm so used to having him by my side that now that he's gone and won't be back until 5am, I just can't sleep :'D He started work yesterday and I tried sleeping at 2am, but ended up staying awake until 3:30am rolling about in my bed and on my phone LOL
> 
> ...



Awesome, can't wait to see the badges! And I'm happy for your boyfriend too, hope his job will be awesome.  I have to go rn due to the fact that I'm using my mom's phone and she is leaving for work. So bye people, I'll check TP tomorrow


----------



## Miharu (Nov 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ALSO NOBODY LOOK AT MY PROFILE RIGHT NOW.
> KEITARA POSTED HENTAI AND SHES NOT DELTED IT YET
> JUST
> DONT
> ...


AWWW LOL I LOOKED BUT DIDN'T SEE ANYTHING AHAHHA When you tell me not to look, it makes me want to look ahahahaha XD



Dawnpiplup said:


> Awesome, can't wait to see the badges! And I'm happy for your boyfriend too, hope his job will be awesome.  I have to go rn due to the fact that I'm using my mom's phone and she is leaving for work. So bye people, I'll check TP tomorrow


Awww!! Alright!! Have a great day!! <33 Talk to you later!


----------



## Albuns (Nov 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ALBYYY AYEEE!~ It's going great!! <: Just spending some time with Patrick before he leaves for work so I may reply late from time to time! XD How about you? c:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Even the workers there don't get free prime hahaha you have to pay for it :'D (At least not the seasonal workers)



Looking at cheats and hacks for Undertale. So far, all I've found were creepy faces of a man who spoke in Wingding font... meep.


----------



## himeki (Nov 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AWWW LOL I LOOKED BUT DIDN'T SEE ANYTHING AHAHHA When you tell me not to look, it makes me want to look ahahahaha XD



she removed it thank god.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> she removed it thank god.


AHAHAHAHA i just replaced the censored word... OMG XD

Heyyy all! I managed to get all the amiibo today.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 13, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Looking at cheats and hacks for Undertale. So far, all I've found were creepy faces of a man who spoke in Wingding font... meep.


OHH How's undertale? <: Is it fun? XD
And omg.. that's scary 



MayorEvvie said:


> she removed it thank god.


LOL I SAW AHAHA



The Hidden Owl said:


> AHAHAHAHA i just replaced the censored word... OMG XD
> 
> Heyyy all! I managed to get all the amiibo today.


OHHH NICEEE!!! I'm happy for you!!! Were there a lot of people there? XD


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH How's undertale? <: Is it fun? XD
> And omg.. that's scary
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! And hahaha no only 3 other people, but when we got in they hadn't taken the amiibo from the back and the back was filllllled with black friday stuff so we waited at electronics for like ever just waiting XDDD

And congrats to your boyfriend!! (lemme know if he can snag me a Palutena amiibo ;DDD)


----------



## Albuns (Nov 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH How's undertale? <: Is it fun? XD
> And omg.. that's scary
> 
> 
> ...



Yee, It's fun alright. It'll make you think everything is sunshine and rainbows and then proceeds to disgust you in ways I thought weren't possible for a game to do. Also made me lose sleep for about 2-3 nights, I'll never look at yellow petaled flowers the same way ever again. xD


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 13, 2015)

eyyyyy <3


----------



## Miharu (Nov 13, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Thanks! And hahaha no only 3 other people, but when we got in they hadn't taken the amiibo from the back and the back was filllllled with black friday stuff so we waited at electronics for like ever just waiting XDDD
> 
> And congrats to your boyfriend!! (lemme know if he can snag me a Palutena amiibo ;DDD)


OH WOW LOL So happy it wasn't packed/crazy ahahaha! XD Ahh I can't wait for black friday mwuahahaha!!!

Ahh thank you!! ; v; (LOL I don't think he has the ability to do that ahahaha! XD ) 



Alby-Kun said:


> Yee, It's fun alright. It'll make you think everything is sunshine and rainbows and then proceeds to disgust you in ways I thought weren't possible for a game to do. Also made me lose sleep for about 2-3 nights, I'll never look at yellow petaled flowers the same way ever again. xD


Oh god LOL I KIND OF DON'T WANT TO KNOW ANYMORE AHAHAHAH



ems said:


> eyyyyy <3


EMSSS <333 HOW ARE YOUU


----------



## Taj (Nov 13, 2015)

this loser is playing fnaf 4

Jesus I'm scared


----------



## Albuns (Nov 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OH WOW LOL So happy it wasn't packed/crazy ahahaha! XD Ahh I can't wait for black friday mwuahahaha!!!
> 
> Ahh thank you!! ; v; (LOL I don't think he has the ability to do that ahahaha! XD )
> 
> ...



Hehe, don't worry. There isn't any blood or anything(well, there is one instance, but it's heavily implied to be ketchup). Plus, all the bad stuff only happens if you kill monsters. So don't kill any and you should be fine.  I recommend at least giving it a try though~


----------



## Damniel (Nov 13, 2015)

This isn't isn't nearly as good as TEAM SHREK!!!!


----------



## Albuns (Nov 13, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> This isn't isn't nearly as good as TEAM SHREK!!!!



I hope Team Shrek don't get WRECK anytime soon, otherwise it'll all be OGRE!! Haha, just kidding. c:


----------



## Miharu (Nov 13, 2015)

neester14 said:


> this loser is playing fnaf 4
> 
> Jesus I'm scared


LOL HAVE FUN AHAHAHA XD



Alby-Kun said:


> Hehe, don't worry. There isn't any blood or anything(well, there is one instance, but it's heavily implied to be ketchup). Plus, all the bad stuff only happens if you kill monsters. So don't kill any and you should be fine.  I recommend at least giving it a try though~


Hahaha I think I'll pass, I get scared wayyyy too easily :'D I rather just watch a gameplay of it XD LOL



Call me Daniel said:


> This isn't isn't nearly as good as TEAM SHREK!!!!


( ͡? ͜ʖ ( ͡? ͜ʖ ( ͡? ͜ʖ ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) ͜ʖ ͡?)ʖ ͡?)ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Taj (Nov 13, 2015)

Wow, I missed a lot, new job for collectible guide, villager popularity update, and and... the woods is back


----------



## Miharu (Nov 13, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I hope Team Shrek don't get WRECK anytime soon, otherwise it'll all be OGRE!! Haha, just kidding. c:



Omg your puns XD


----------



## Albuns (Nov 13, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL HAVE FUN AHAHAHA XD
> 
> 
> Hahaha I think I'll pass, I get scared wayyyy too easily :'D I rather just watch a gameplay of it XD LOL
> ...



Alright then, just make sure to avoid any gameplay videos with the word "genocide" in the title. xP


----------



## jiny (Nov 13, 2015)

Is OOH AHH Japanese or Korean group? They played it on my radio earlier, and I was like wtf


----------



## Miharu (Nov 13, 2015)

✧ Quests #31-#34 have been added!

✧ 4 New Pre-Made Badges have been made and posted in Team Popsicle's Gallery in the Museum thread! You can find the link on my OP under "Signatures/Banners/Badges/GFX"! We have now decided to make badges for all members! <3 HOWEVER Popsicles in Freezing members may only use the pre-made badges while official popsicle members may request for any badges they'll like! (Such as they don't need to use a pre-made badge and may request a fully new badge made just for them!) Unfortunately, badge requests are still closed and won't be open until I have more free time!​


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 14, 2015)

I think it's bad that I'm too lazy to check the quests lmao


----------



## Tease (Nov 14, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Is OOH AHH Japanese or Korean group? They played it on my radio earlier, and I was like wtf



Their group name is Twice, and they're a k-pop group c:
Edit: OOH-AHH is their song name ^^


----------



## Miharu (Nov 14, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I think it's bad that I'm too lazy to check the quests lmao



LOL you are a lazy gudetama ahahaha


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 14, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL you are a lazy gudetama ahahaha



Im much more of a potato than you, and I think I just proved that lmao


----------



## Miharu (Nov 14, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Im much more of a potato than you, and I think I just proved that lmao



Gudetama > Potatoes <:


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 14, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Gudetama > Potatoes <:



Sorry I don't speak...uh....yyyyyeeeeah.

How's everyone today?


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

tirru said:


> Their group name is Twice, and they're a k-pop group c:
> Edit: OOH-AHH is their song name ^^



Oh, okay! I was just wondering since I really liked the song. The sirius xm radio was playing it and I was like "since when do they play k-pop?"


----------



## aericell (Nov 14, 2015)

tirru said:


> Their group name is Twice, and they're a k-pop group c:
> Edit: OOH-AHH is their song name ^^



twice is sooo good omg they're leading in the votes for female newcomers


----------



## Miharu (Nov 14, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Sorry I don't speak...uh....yyyyyeeeeah.
> 
> How's everyone today?



I'm doing great XD Currently at a friend's house playing Yu Gi Oh and Vanguard ahahah how about you guys? XD


----------



## Miharu (Nov 14, 2015)

Night everyone!~ <3 I'm going to try to sleep hahaha!~ I hope you guys have a wonderful weekend! <3


----------



## himeki (Nov 14, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Night everyone!~ <3 I'm going to try to sleep hahaha!~ I hope you guys have a wonderful weekend! <3



you go to sleep just as I log on RIP

anyone interested in buying a yellow candy?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello everyone! Good morning/afternoon/evening/night! How are you all today?

I've just tried to get badges in Nintendo Badge Arcade. I got one free play today, but I didn't get any badges ;-;


----------



## himeki (Nov 14, 2015)

this took an eternity


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 14, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Good afternoon! <33 How are you doing today?



Hiya, and sorry for the late reply 0.o. I'm doing fine, thanks for asking Mimi  how have you been?


----------



## Locket (Nov 14, 2015)

I had a sleepover with my cousins yesterday. Their kitten has kitty asthma. She had an asthma attack this morning, and it woke me and my cousins up. I told my aunt and she said she needs a kitty inhaler XD


----------



## Albuns (Nov 14, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I had a sleepover with my cousins yesterday. Their kitten has kitty asthma. She had an asthma attack this morning, and it woke me and my cousins up. I told my aunt and she said she needs a kitty inhaler XD



I'm not sure whether I should go "D'aww" or "Aww". e u o


----------



## himeki (Nov 14, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I had a sleepover with my cousins yesterday. Their kitten has kitty asthma. She had an asthma attack this morning, and it woke me and my cousins up. I told my aunt and she said she needs a kitty inhaler XD



SUMMER.
GO ON CHATZY


----------



## Locket (Nov 14, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I'm not sure whether I should go "D'aww" or "Aww". e u o



She's ok XD

It's pretty funny when you ask me XD When you pick her up, she wheezes, it is pretty cute :3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 14, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hiya Dawn! Hiya Mimi! How's it going?



Hi Alby!  It's going pretty great! I'm so glad it's the weekend,  and I'm really glad that I don't have any homework! Well, none that I'm aware of XD.  How are you?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Morning, everyone! How are you guys?  btw...did you guys hear on the news a bombing in Paris? I think it happened yesterday on Friday the 13th. My mom just told me.


----------



## Albuns (Nov 14, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Hi Alby!  It's going pretty great! I'm so glad it's the weekend,  and I'm really glad that I don't have any homework! Well, none that I'm aware of XD.  How are you?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Morning, everyone! How are you guys?  btw...did you guys hear on the news a bombing in Paris? I think it happened yesterday on Friday the 13th. My mom just told me.



Just sitting here derping about. Nothing really exciting happening today. 

Ya, I find it kinda ironic that it happened on that day though.


----------



## himeki (Nov 14, 2015)

CEEGULS
CEEGUL CMERE


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 14, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Just sitting here derping about. Nothing really exciting happening today.
> 
> Ya, I find it kinda ironic that it happened on that day though.



Ah, I see.  and yeah, I thought that too....

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> CEEGULS
> CEEGUL CMERE



Hi Evvie  how are you?


----------



## himeki (Nov 14, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Ah, I see.  and yeah, I thought that too....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Good thanks! On skype call with Emma, Ceegull, Lani and Summer c:


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Hi Alby!  It's going pretty great! I'm so glad it's the weekend,  and I'm really glad that I don't have any homework! Well, none that I'm aware of XD.  How are you?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Morning, everyone! How are you guys?  btw...did you guys hear on the news a bombing in Paris? I think it happened yesterday on Friday the 13th. My mom just told me.



Yes I heard about it, it's really scary. I am literally shaking. That's how scared I am. And yeah, it's pretty ironic that it happened on Friday the 13th..


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 14, 2015)

Hey everyone! 
hope the weekend is treating you all well c:


----------



## Albuns (Nov 14, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hey everyone!
> hope the weekend is treating you all well c:



Senpai~ long time no see~!! C:
Weekend's been fun so far, how about yours?


----------



## Albuns (Nov 14, 2015)

Mm, needa get me some breakfast. Ahaha..


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello TP! c: How are you all?

urgh, I hate writing evaluations ;n; in my opinion it's really headache inducing haha x.x

and also on top of that, i've just realised that one part of the evaluation is feedback from the audience, which probably means that they'll be shown on Monday because we have joint classes with the first years ;u; and they'll be the audience... and i'm on one of the recordings as a host. oh god.


----------



## Locket (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm hungry tooooooooooooooooooooooooo

- - - Post Merge - - -

Invisipost!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 14, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Senpai~ long time no see~!! C:
> Weekend's been fun so far, how about yours?



Hii haha yeah I know ~
just been busy playing some games with friends >w<
same! Just recently got a beta key from a friend 
so hopefully I can try it out..
oh nice, what have you done so far?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sleepi said:


> Hello TP! c: How are you all?
> 
> urgh, I hate writing evaluations ;n; in my opinion it's really headache inducing haha x.x
> 
> and also on top of that, i've just realised that one part of the evaluation is feedback from the audience, which probably means that they'll be shown on Monday because we have joint classes with the first years ;u; and they'll be the audience... and i'm on one of the recordings as a host. oh god.



Hi there! 
Oh geez.. that sounds like alot of work right there alone @__@
good luck to you! I'm sure you'll do great c:


----------



## Taj (Nov 14, 2015)

Science fair... yeeee

How is everybody? I'm eating a doughnut (don't judge)


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 14, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Hi Alby!  It's going pretty great! I'm so glad it's the weekend,  and I'm really glad that I don't have any homework! Well, none that I'm aware of XD.  How are you?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Morning, everyone! How are you guys?  btw...did you guys hear on the news a bombing in Paris? I think it happened yesterday on Friday the 13th. My mom just told me.



Coincidence?....I don't think so!
Hi everyone!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Good thanks! On skype call with Emma, Ceegull, Lani and Summer c:



Oh cool 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> Yes I heard about it, it's really scary. I am literally shaking. That's how scared I am. And yeah, it's pretty ironic that it happened on Friday the 13th..



Yeah...I heard that ISIS was planning the bombing for yesterday.


----------



## Albuns (Nov 14, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hii haha yeah I know ~
> just been busy playing some games with friends >w<
> same! Just recently got a beta key from a friend
> so hopefully I can try it out..
> ...



Wake up, eat, and watched Youtube videos. xD
Ooh~ what's the beta key for?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 14, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hey everyone!
> hope the weekend is treating you all well c:



Hi naekoya! Hope you have a great weekend too. How have you been lately?


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Good thanks! On skype call with Emma, Ceegull, Lani and Summer c:



cool
i wish i had skype


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 14, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Hi there!
> Oh geez.. that sounds like alot of work right there alone @__@
> good luck to you! I'm sure you'll do great c:



;w; yeah, a lot of work haha. At least i have a bit to talk about, like how every piece of equipment we were using broke and some person didn't come in so i had to take the host role (that was his role) ;u; 

Thanks!  i hope so!


----------



## aericell (Nov 14, 2015)

Good morning everyone~~

How are you?


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Good morning everyone~~
> 
> How are you?



I'm good. Just listening to music. I wish I had Spotify though. Does Spotify have k-pop on it? I want to listen to it, and see if it's really good as people here make it out to be.


----------



## Albuns (Nov 14, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I'm good. Just listening to music. I wish I had Spotify though. Does Spotify have k-pop on it? I want to listen to it, and see if it's really good as people here make it out to be.



I have a free version of Spotify, but it doesn't have any kpop on it I believe.


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I have a free version of Spotify, but it doesn't have any kpop on it I believe.



oh, okay. just wondering,


----------



## aericell (Nov 14, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I'm good. Just listening to music. I wish I had Spotify though. Does Spotify have k-pop on it? I want to listen to it, and see if it's really good as people here make it out to be.



i don't use spotify so i wouldn't know
i usually go on pandora or use the autoplay feature on youtube
everyone has personal preferences so what they like might not be what you like


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 14, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Wake up, eat, and watched Youtube videos. xD
> Ooh~ what's the beta key for?


haha sounds a like good way to start the day c;
it's a closed beta key to test out the game before it is fully release to the public 



Dawnpiplup said:


> Hi naekoya! Hope you have a great weekend too. How have you been lately?


Thank you! Pretty good, just been busy with other things so wasn't too active on here much hehe
what about you?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 14, 2015)

naekoya said:


> haha sounds a like good way to start the day c;
> it's a closed beta key to test out the game before it is fully release to the public
> 
> 
> ...



Oh XD I see. Yeah, I've been a little busy too. But I'm doing pretty good!  I'm reading the final Harry Potter book...and it's so good so far. I'm around page 70.


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 14, 2015)

How are you guys doing?

still skyping with the memes heh.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 14, 2015)

ems said:


> How are you guys doing?
> 
> still skyping with the memes heh.



Yo, what's sup ems? I'm doing good, how 'bout you?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 14, 2015)

hello all, how are you doing ? c:


----------



## Albuns (Nov 14, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> hello all, how are you doing ? c:



Hai Sleepi~ I'm doing okay, how about you?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 14, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hai Sleepi~ I'm doing okay, how about you?



that's great  i'm doing well! pretty tired seeing as it's 1:09 am over here, so i'm gonna go to sleep now.

but tbh i need to be _stopped_ when it comes to adopts ;u; i just bid on another my btb is going very fast oops
_but they are so cute ;A;_


----------



## Albuns (Nov 14, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> that's great  i'm doing well! pretty tired seeing as it's 1:09 am over here, so i'm gonna go to sleep now.
> 
> but tbh i need to be _stopped_ when it comes to adopts ;u; i just bid on another my btb is going very fast oops
> _but they are so cute ;A;_



I never really did get the hype for adopts, what are they anyways?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello, hello, the potato is here 

How's everyone doin'?


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I never really did get the hype for adopts, what are they anyways?



Adopts are OCs that people draw, and they're usually set priced or auctioned. I like to buy them too!


Sparro said:


> Hello, hello, the potato is here
> 
> How's everyone doin'?



I'm doing great! Wbu?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 14, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Adopts are OCs that people draw, and they're usually set priced or auctioned. I like to buy them too!
> 
> 
> I'm doing great! Wbu?



Tired, goin' out for more religious stuff thats #3 this week it's getting tiring.. Thanks for asking!

What's everyone up to?


----------



## Albuns (Nov 14, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Adopts are OCs that people draw, and they're usually set priced or auctioned. I like to buy them too!
> 
> 
> I'm doing great! Wbu?



Ah, I guess part of the appeal is the pricing~


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Tired, goin' out for more religious stuff thats #3 this week it's getting tiring.. Thanks for asking!
> 
> What's everyone up to?



I'm thinking of making a mystery/horror RP, since I kind of didn't like my Garden idea. I was thinking to make it about the Winchester Mystery House. If you know what that is, I mean.


----------



## Llust (Nov 14, 2015)

gUYS
I GOT OFF WORK THREE HOURS EARLY AND STILL GOT FULL PAYMENT. IM BLESSED


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

mimihime said:


> gUYS
> I GOT OFF WORK THREE HOURS EARLY AND STILL GOT FULL PAYMENT. IM BLESSED



Aw congrats!


----------



## Jacob (Nov 14, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I'm good. Just listening to music. I wish I had Spotify though. Does Spotify have k-pop on it? I want to listen to it, and see if it's really good as people here make it out to be.



Spotify actually does have some K-Pop, I have seen like EXO and a bunch around, but I don't listen to it, so I am not 100% sure how much of it they have.


Btw, thank you all so much for staying under control while Miharu, Naekoya, and I are away from the thread! You guys rock!

Does anyone have plans for Sunday? I think I might go out to watch my friends in a play!


----------



## Albuns (Nov 14, 2015)

mimihime said:


> gUYS
> I GOT OFF WORK THREE HOURS EARLY AND STILL GOT FULL PAYMENT. IM BLESSED



Horaay~ gratz! (\owo/)


----------



## Llust (Nov 14, 2015)

Buddy said:


> Spotify actually does have some K-Pop, I have seen like EXO and a bunch around, but I don't listen to it, so I am not 100% sure how much of it they have.
> 
> 
> Btw, thank you all so much for staying under control while Miharu, Naekoya, and I are away from the thread! You guys rock!
> ...



im going out tomorrow to the anime store to buy a bday gift for my friend. after that ill either be going home or staying at the mall to tag along with my friends to buy some clothes and watch a movie. haven't decided yet


----------



## Miharu (Nov 14, 2015)

Finally home from work ahhh <33 I'll be reading all the comments I've missed and I'll get straight onto the new badges for you guys! ;D


----------



## Jacob (Nov 14, 2015)

Welcome home <3333


----------



## Damniel (Nov 14, 2015)

Herro everyone.


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Herro everyone.



sup


----------



## Miharu (Nov 14, 2015)

Hey everyone!! How are you guys all doing? <3 I'm so glad to finally be back home ahahah! (Also if someone could be kind enough to post something on Team Popsicle's Gallery in the museum so I don't post merge, that'll be great!! ;v ; Thank you! <3 ) 





Jetix said:


> Coincidence?....I don't think so!
> Hi everyone!


HEYYY IT'S BEEN A LONG TIME!!! How have you been Jetix?? XD



mimihime said:


> gUYS
> I GOT OFF WORK THREE HOURS EARLY AND STILL GOT FULL PAYMENT. IM BLESSED


OMG CONGRATS!! I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU AHHH <33



Buddy said:


> Spotify actually does have some K-Pop, I have seen like EXO and a bunch around, but I don't listen to it, so I am not 100% sure how much of it they have.
> 
> 
> Btw, thank you all so much for staying under control while Miharu, Naekoya, and I are away from the thread! You guys rock!
> ...


AYEEE!~ I'm just working like usual on Sunday ahahah!! And ohhh nice!!! Have fun!!! <:



Buddy said:


> Welcome home <3333


THANK YOUUUU <333 What are you up to <:



Call me Daniel said:


> Herro everyone.


AYEEE How you doing Daniel?


----------



## Damniel (Nov 14, 2015)

Doing well! Playing mafia in the cellar right now.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Doing well! Playing mafia in the cellar right now.



OHH NICEE!! I've never played mafia before ahaha I don't think I was ever interested XD Is it fun? o:


----------



## Damniel (Nov 14, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH NICEE!! I've never played mafia before ahaha I don't think I was ever interested XD Is it fun? o:



Well you gotta have strong opinions and read a lot. Also everyone goes against you if you say the wrong thing. Also games take a along time to finish and take a lot of dedication. Also you start to hate everyone in the game for being stupid. Also you cry when you screw up your vote. Also you want to cry when you get killed. So yes it is fun.


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hey everyone!! How are you guys all doing? <3 I'm so glad to finally be back home ahahah! (Also if someone could be kind enough to post something on Team Popsicle's Gallery in the museum so I don't post merge, that'll be great!! ;v ; Thank you! <3 )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I posted for you Miharu!! (If you still needed it Dx)


----------



## Miharu (Nov 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Well you gotta have strong opinions and read a lot. Also everyone goes against you if you say the wrong thing. Also games take a along time to finish and take a lot of dedication. Also you start to hate everyone in the game for being stupid. Also you cry when you screw up your vote. Also you want to cry when you get killed. So yes it is fun.


Omfg LOL okay I think I'll pass ahahaha (I'll check it out though <: ) 
Have you been killed yet? XD



Sugarella said:


> I posted for you Miharu!! (If you still needed it Dx)


THANK YOUU!~ <3 I did!!


----------



## Damniel (Nov 14, 2015)

Nah man i'm still alive. But you should watch the game!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Nah man i'm still alive. But you should watch the game!



I DEFINITELY SHALL LOL Hoping you can survive the game!! YOU CAN DO ITTT XD


----------



## Albuns (Nov 14, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I DEFINITELY SHALL LOL Hoping you can survive the game!! YOU CAN DO ITTT XD



Ooh~ you got an adorable new pic, Mimi! /)owo(\


----------



## Miharu (Nov 14, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh~ you got an adorable new pic, Mimi! /)owo(\



YESSS AHH I'M SO HAPPY WITH IT JSDKLFJDSDF <3333 There's so many amazing artists here I just :'D <333


----------



## Locket (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks for the badge Miharu!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 14, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Thanks for the badge Miharu!



You're welcome!! Thanks for taking one! <: If you use it, let me know if you want to start one of the quests for it! XD


----------



## Locket (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> You're welcome!! Thanks for taking one! <: If you use it, let me know if you want to start one of the quests for it! XD



Might use matching badge and sig


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Might use matching badge and sig



Ohh go for it! <:


----------



## Locket (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohh go for it! <:



I'm taking your sig XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Woah! I think I already completed the quest XD


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I'm taking your sig XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Woah! I think I already completed the quest XD



Oh wait LOL I thought you were going to use the badge made for your sig xD It's better in your signature since it looks weird as an icon LOL

(Your old fox icon would look nice with it too since the color schemes are similar!  )

P.s.s my current sig was made from a friend of mine so I'll prefer if you don't take it :'D Since it was a gift for me and 2 others ; v;


----------



## Locket (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oh wait LOL I thought you were going to use the badge made for your sig xD It's better in your signature since it looks weird as an icon LOL
> 
> (Your old fox icon would look nice with it too since the color schemes are similar!  )



IDEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


Can I make myself a little badge avi?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> IDEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> Can I make myself a little badge avi?



Hahaha you don't have to ask for my permission if you plan on making your own icon XD (As long as you aren't like taking the badge I made and editing it)


----------



## Locket (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha you don't have to ask for my permission if you plan on making your own icon XD (As long as you aren't like taking the badge I made and editing it)



The code isn't working on my sig 

It either is: It just doesn't want to cooperate, or it's just me


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> The code isn't working on my sig
> 
> It either is: It just doesn't want to cooperate, or it's just me



Hmm maybe erase everything you have in your current sig then place in the table code and put in the things that says where you put things you want on the left side and right side!


----------



## Locket (Nov 15, 2015)

Nope. This is what happens with my sig 

- - - Post Merge - - -

There we go! It just took a lot of previews.


----------



## Mink (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi! How is everyone c:


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Nope. This is what happens with my sig
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> There we go! It just took a lot of previews.



NICEE!! Did you want to start any of the signature quests? <: If so, let me know which one and I'll add it to your "Quests in Progress" spoiler! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mink said:


> Hi! How is everyone c:



MINKK <33 I'm going great!! what about yourself? ;D


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

Ugh, been doin TOO much this week ;-; so busy

What's everyone up to?


----------



## Locket (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> NICEE!! Did you want to start any of the signature quests? <: If so, let me know which one and I'll add it to your "Quests in Progress" spoiler!



I I'd like to claim these:



Spoiler:  Quest 32



I like to use  mainly because it's just too funny XD (I also like to use XD, but it has no official emotion)





Spoiler:  Quest 3



I surprisingly held my sig that I made for more than a week!



I am currently working on:



Spoiler:  Quest 5



WIP!





Spoiler:  Quest 31



WIP!


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

Just gonna pop right in and claim a quest 



Spoiler: Quest #32



I personally like the , even though I rarely use it.


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

Redeeming Quests! 


Spoiler: ✧Quest #32



What is your favorite emoticon you like to use and why?
 because its cute.. and fits with everything for me pretty much





Spoiler: ✧Quest #33



Search for a Yu-Gi-Oh card you love the most online and post the card's picture in a spoiler!










Spoiler: ✧Quest #34



Search for a Vanguard card you love the most online and post the card's picture in a spoiler!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Ugh, been doin TOO much this week ;-; so busy
> 
> What's everyone up to?


What have you been doing? o:

I'm currently working on some GFX requests! <: Finally almost done with all these requests I have LOL How about you? c:



Bunny Bento said:


> I I'd like to claim these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Quest Roster has been updated!  Also unfortunately you never told me you were starting Quest #3 so you can't claim it :') You need to let me know that you are starting the signature requests since it's time based so I can put it in your "Quests in Progress" section so we know when you started it exactly XD But no worries, I just added Quest #3 in your Quests in Progress now along with Quest #31 that you are starting  



Sparro said:


> Just gonna pop right in and claim a quest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Quest Roster has been updated! <: Also the emoticons you choose doesn't have to be from TBT XD



happinessdelight said:


> Redeeming Quests!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ✧Quest #32
> ...


Your Quest Roster has been updated! <3

Hahaha XD That emoticon is like a sarcastic emoticon for me XD

AND YESSS I love dark magician girl <33

Ahh that vanguard card is so cute!! Nice choice! <3


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

Starting Quest #31! 
gudetama is 2 cute


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

@Maharau (by now I think we all know what I mean) 

Just a whoooooole lotta religious stuff. Diwali was this week, and a family member got a new house 

Right now..just lying in my bed, because I have nothing better to do 

Also lemons are cool

How's everyone doin'?


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 15, 2015)

Hello c: How's it going lovelies?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Starting Quest #31!
> gudetama is 2 cute


Quest #31 has been added to your Quests in Progress section!  WOO!~ Gudetama shall rule the forums! ;D Mwuahaha!! 
XD Gudetama is too adorable not to love XD



Sparro said:


> @Maharau (by now I think we all know what I mean)
> 
> Just a whoooooole lotta religious stuff. Diwali was this week, and a family member got a new house
> 
> ...


Aww!! That does sound like a lot! ; v; I hope you had some fun though! 

OHH can you eat lemons like oranges? <: Where you suck it in your mouth (omg just thinking about it is making me make the sour face :'D I never want to do that LOL )

I'm doing great! Just working on some GFX requests! How about you? <:


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Quest #31 has been added to your Quests in Progress section!  WOO!~ Gudetama shall rule the forums! ;D Mwuahaha!!
> XD Gudetama is too adorable not to love XD
> 
> 
> ...



You know it B)

Jk I can't

I'm okay, just a little tired 

I've always wanted to try GFX, never had the willingness because I'm far too lazy y'know


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Hello c: How's it going lovelies?


AYEEE!~ It's going great!!! How about you? c:



Sparro said:


> You know it B)
> 
> Jk I can't
> 
> ...


LOL hahaha XD Have you ever tried? B]

Aww!! Sleep soon!! ; v; So you can get some rest! XD

OHH YOU SHOULD AHHAA give it a shot! It's fun <:


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AYEEE!~ It's going great!!! How about you? c:



Oh you know how I'm doing LOL But I'm good thank you :33


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

@Miharu nah, though I plan on trying it

I don't wanna sleeeeep for once there isn't anything big tomorrow so I can stay up 

I'll probably try when I got the materials to do it XD right now I have a craptop.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Oh you know how I'm doing LOL But I'm good thank you :33


TRUE AHAHAHAH
My feet are cold LOL 



Sparro said:


> @Miharu nah, though I plan on trying it
> 
> I don't wanna sleeeeep for once there isn't anything big tomorrow so I can stay up
> 
> I'll probably try when I got the materials to do it XD right now I have a craptop.


OHH NICEE staying up is always fun ahahaha XD

Aww!! ; v;


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I'll probably try when I got the materials to do it XD right now I have a craptop.



CRAPTOP HAHA same OTL


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> TRUE AHAHAHAH
> My feet are cold LOL



LOL crap warm them uppp

You should like snuggle with Patrick and keep touching him with your cold feet LOL see him jump up and scream


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

Aerate said:


> LOL crap warm them uppp
> 
> You should like snuggle with Patrick and keep touching him with your cold feet LOL see him jump up and scream



I would but he's at work :') 
Need to wait until 5am until he gets back XD


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I would but he's at work :')
> Need to wait until 5am until he gets back XD



Aww my poor Patrick works too hard Dx gotta warm up some soup for when he comes back!! //rushes to the kitchen


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Aww my poor Patrick works too hard Dx gotta warm up some soup for when he comes back!! //rushes to the kitchen



pshh he can't eat virtual soup <: 
Also ima head to sleep now since I have work in the morning XD Ttyl later everyone! <:


----------



## himeki (Nov 15, 2015)

Morning everyone!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

Morning Evvie!! And goodnight ahahaha ❤(ӦｖӦ｡)


----------



## himeki (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning Evvie!! And goodnight ahahaha ❤(ӦｖӦ｡)



Are you still not asleep? Haha c:


----------



## Albuns (Nov 15, 2015)

Morning~


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Are you still not asleep? Haha c:


Oh no ahahah I slept for 4 hours! I have my alarm set for 5:15am so I can welcome home my boyfriend <3 He gets off work at 5am and doesn't get back home until around 5:15am-5:20am XD We've been spending time together and I currently made myself some soup c: Going to go back to sleep once I finish this soup XD 



Alby-Kun said:


> Morning~


Morning Alby! cx How are you doing?


----------



## himeki (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oh no ahahah I slept for 4 hours! I have my alarm set for 5:15am so I can welcome home my boyfriend <3 He gets off work at 5am and doesn't get back home until around 5:15am-5:20am XD We've been spending time together and I currently made myself some soup c: Going to go back to sleep once I finish this soup XD
> 
> 
> Morning Alby! cx How are you doing?



Ah, cool c:
I'm still on skype call with Emma haha! It's been over 3 hours


----------



## piske (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi everyone! Would it be possible for me to join? Came here via Miharu :>


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Ah, cool c:
> I'm still on skype call with Emma haha! It's been over 3 hours


OHH NICE!!! Hahaha XD That sounds like loads of fun! <: 
What time is it over there? O:



P e o n y said:


> Hi everyone! Would it be possible for me to join? Came here via Miharu :>


PEONYYYY <333 MORNING!!! AND OF COURSE!~ <3333 What color would you like your name to be on the rosters?  Also Welcome to Team Popsicle!! (TP for short! <3 ) So happy to have you here ahhh <333 If you haven't already, please head on to the first page and read my first post along with Buddy's post below! It explains everything you'll need to know! ;D Feel free to come in and chat any any times, participate in quests to earn pps to redeem rewards (or save up your pps for bigger rewards in the future) etc! <3 If you have any questions, please feel free to let me know!


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH NICE!!! Hahaha XD That sounds like loads of fun! <:
> What time is it over there? O:
> 
> 
> PEONYYYY <333 MORNING!!! AND OF COURSE!~ <3333 What color would you like your name to be on the rosters?  Also Welcome to Team Popsicle!! (TP for short! <3 ) So happy to have you here ahhh <333 If you haven't already, please head on to the first page and read my first post along with Buddy's post below! It explains everything you'll need to know! ;D Feel free to come in and chat any any times, participate in quests to earn pps to redeem rewards (or save up your pps for bigger rewards in the future) etc! <3 If you have any questions, please feel free to let me know!



Its 3:11 pm here!


----------



## piske (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH NICE!!! Hahaha XD That sounds like loads of fun! <:
> What time is it over there? O:
> 
> 
> PEONYYYY <333 MORNING!!! AND OF COURSE!~ <3333 What color would you like your name to be on the rosters?  Also Welcome to Team Popsicle!! (TP for short! <3 ) So happy to have you here ahhh <333 If you haven't already, please head on to the first page and read my first post along with Buddy's post below! It explains everything you'll need to know! ;D Feel free to come in and chat any any times, participate in quests to earn pps to redeem rewards (or save up your pps for bigger rewards in the future) etc! <3 If you have any questions, please feel free to let me know!



HIII MIHARU!!! :> you are up early! :O and YAY! THANK YOU! :> Umm, I'm not sure which color...? I will read the first post first! EEEP! I'm sorry, I should have done that first!


----------



## sej (Nov 15, 2015)

Hiiiiii! How is everyone? 
My toe STILL hurts from a week ago, i can walk on it now but it still hurts when i touch it and at random times
Ahhhhh toe just stop hurting already! D:


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

ems said:


> Its 3:11 pm here!


OHHH NICEEE!! Okay!! Ahahah it's 7:13am so I was about to ask if you guys stayed up all night! XD I'm still sleepy so I forgot Evvie's timezone is wayyy different from mine XD



P e o n y said:


> HIII MIHARU!!! :> you are up early! :O and YAY! THANK YOU! :> Umm, I'm not sure which color...? I will read the first post first! EEEP! I'm sorry, I should have done that first!


YEAHH! Hahaha XD Was having a fun time spending time with my boyfriend when he got back home from work around 5:20am ; v; <3 Now eating some yummy soup and probably take a 1 hour nap before I get ready for work ahaha!!

OHH yeahh ahaha you'll see what I mean when you read the rosters part XD



Sej said:


> Hiiiiii! How is everyone?
> My toe STILL hurts from a week ago, i can walk on it now but it still hurts when i touch it and at random times
> Ahhhhh toe just stop hurting already! D:


SEJJJ HIII <33 I'm doing great!! Thanks for asking! 
And awww!! ; __ ; I hope your toe feels better soon! D: What did you hurt it on?


----------



## sej (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH NICEEE!! Okay!! Ahahah it's 7:13am so I was about to ask if you guys stayed up all night! XD I'm still sleepy so I forgot Evvie's timezone is wayyy different from mine XD
> 
> 
> YEAHH! Hahaha XD Was having a fun time spending time with my boyfriend when he got back home from work around 5:20am ; v; <3 Now eating some yummy soup and probably take a 1 hour nap before I get ready for work ahaha!!
> ...



Ahh thanks! I was walking and my ankle like stopped working? And then my ankle bent over and my toe got crushed aha


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 15, 2015)

Hiiii peony! Welcome to TP c: It's so nice to have you here ahhhhh

What are you up to o:


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

Sej said:


> Ahh thanks! I was walking and my ankle like stopped working? And then my ankle bent over and my toe got crushed aha


OH NO!!! ; __ ; jsdklfjslfjdls -sends you lots of hope that it heals fast!!!- I'm glad your toe has been feeling slight better!! ; v; <3


----------



## himeki (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH NICE!!! Hahaha XD That sounds like loads of fun! <:
> What time is it over there? O:
> 
> 
> PEONYYYY <333 MORNING!!! AND OF COURSE!~ <3333 What color would you like your name to be on the rosters?  Also Welcome to Team Popsicle!! (TP for short! <3 ) So happy to have you here ahhh <333 If you haven't already, please head on to the first page and read my first post along with Buddy's post below! It explains everything you'll need to know! ;D Feel free to come in and chat any any times, participate in quests to earn pps to redeem rewards (or save up your pps for bigger rewards in the future) etc! <3 If you have any questions, please feel free to let me know!



Yeah, more like 4 hours now! Its 3:30 ish c:


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, more like 4 hours now! Its 3:30 ish c:



NICEE!! Hahaha XD I'm glad you are having fun!!! <33 Any plans for today? 
Also your badge is ready for pick up at TP's gallery! <3 (In case you haven't seen it yet!)


----------



## himeki (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> NICEE!! Hahaha XD I'm glad you are having fun!!! <33 Any plans for today?
> Also your badge is ready for pick up at TP's gallery! <3 (In case you haven't seen it yet!)



Nope, but I might nip to the post office and buy some candy!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Nope, but I might nip to the post office and buy some candy!



OH SOUNDS FUN!! XD Ahh candy is so yummy!! Though I haven't had too much as I used to hahah I used to love buying so much candy, now it's just spicy snacks XD Do you know what kind of candy you want to get? 



Also sorry if I stop replying! I'll be heading back to sleep soon then heading off to work! I'll be back around 6pm PST time! I'll try to check on you guys on my breaks! <3


----------



## Damniel (Nov 15, 2015)

Yo yo yo.


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi everyone! :>


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 15, 2015)

Helloooooooooooooo everyone! How are you all today?

I woke up with a really bad headache, and I was sick ;-; But after having a nap I feel better!


----------



## piske (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHHH NICEEE!! Okay!! Ahahah it's 7:13am so I was about to ask if you guys stayed up all night! XD I'm still sleepy so I forgot Evvie's timezone is wayyy different from mine XD
> 
> 
> YEAHH! Hahaha XD Was having a fun time spending time with my boyfriend when he got back home from work around 5:20am ; v; <3 Now eating some yummy soup and probably take a 1 hour nap before I get ready for work ahaha!!
> ...



@Miharu: 5 AM?! Aww, well hopefully he can rest! Night shift sounds tough :'< I've read the first page :> could I please be this color? Talk to you later! :>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aerate said:


> Hiiii peony! Welcome to TP c: It's so nice to have you here ahhhhh
> 
> What are you up to o:



Aww thank you for the warm welcome! :> Just ate some breakfast and watched Ricky & Morty! Probably going to play AC now!!! How about you? :>

- - - Post Merge - - -



SuperStar2361 said:


> Helloooooooooooooo everyone! How are you all today?
> 
> I woke up with a really bad headache, and I was sick ;-; But after having a nap I feel better!



Headaches are the worst! ;_; Glad to hear you are feeling better! :>


----------



## Albuns (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oh no ahahah I slept for 4 hours! I have my alarm set for 5:15am so I can welcome home my boyfriend <3 He gets off work at 5am and doesn't get back home until around 5:15am-5:20am XD We've been spending time together and I currently made myself some soup c: Going to go back to sleep once I finish this soup XD
> 
> 
> Morning Alby! cx How are you doing?



A bit tiresome, mom through a tantrum over me staying in my room all day and not coming down to eat breakfast. ._.
How was your day, Mimi?


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 15, 2015)

Just a small update. I took my little one in Friday, and he did in fact develop strep from this cold that plagued our house. My doc didn't want to put me on anymore antibiotics atm as well but did prescribe us a HUGE bottle of cough meds (along with my little one's antibiotics). He was pretty miserable  I'm doing somewhat better, just the cough is bad but the meds help (when I'm not at work, lol!!!) My energy level is back up a little so at least I know my o2 levels are back up some. Yay!!! Hoping to be back on the thread for real tomorrow! Hope everyone else is well and the tbt bug hasn't hit anyone else!!!


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Just a small update. I took my little one in Friday, and he did in fact develop strep from this cold that plagued our house. My doc didn't want to put me on anymore antibiotics atm as well but did prescribe us a HUGE bottle of cough meds (along with my little one's antibiotics). He was pretty miserable  I'm doing somewhat better, just the cough is bad but the meds help (when I'm not at work, lol!!!) My energy level is back up a little so at least I know my o2 levels are back up some. Yay!!! Hoping to be back on the thread for real tomorrow! Hope everyone else is well and the tbt bug hasn't hit anyone else!!!



great to hear that you are getting better DaCoSim!  hope you get back to full health soon

--

Just realised I hit 1k posts on TBT o:


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> great to hear that you are getting better DaCoSim!  hope you get back to full health soon
> 
> --
> 
> Just realised I hit 1k posts on TBT o:



I hit 7k last night oops
Congrats on 1k though! C:


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I hit 7k last night oops
> Congrats on 1k though! C:



congratulations on 7k!! (๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧ and thank you!


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

Mornin', whatcha guys up to?

Due to the fact that I have 17k+ posts, I have realized that I have no life.


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

Morning everyone!


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Morning everyone!



Mornin'! I never know if I should call you by your real name lmao

How are you?


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Mornin'! I never know if I should call you by your real name lmao
> 
> How are you?



You can call me Joanne haha xD

I'm good! Just relaxing before I catch up on my homework later, wbu?


----------



## Damniel (Nov 15, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> You can call me Joanne haha xD
> 
> I'm good! Just relaxing before I catch up on my homework later, wbu?



Your real name is Dork don't lie pls.


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Your real name is Dork don't lie pls.



i'm getting it legally changed stop


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> You can call me Joanne haha xD
> 
> I'm good! Just relaxing before I catch up on my homework later, wbu?



Nothin', just laying in my bed, basking in the fact that I grew an inch B)


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Nothin', just laying in my bed, basking in the fact that I grew an inch B)



wowowow why can't i grow an inch this is so unfair


----------



## Damniel (Nov 15, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> wowowow why can't i grow an inch this is so unfair



Maybe being a butthurt 12 year old stunts your growth.


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 15, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Your real name is Dork don't lie pls.



shhh don't complain about her name Daniel*a*


----------



## Damniel (Nov 15, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> shhh don't complain about her name Daniel*a*



That's not my name stop.


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> That's not my name stop.



"Call me Daniela"


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 15, 2015)

threw a wish in the well
Don't ask me I'll never tell
I looked at you as it fell
And now you're in my way

I trade my soul for a wish
Treasure and tbt for a collectible
I wasn't looking for this
But now you're in my way

Your stare was holding
Ripped souls
Your popsicle was showing
Hot Swirl
Wind was blowing
Where you think you're going baby?

Hey I just met you
And this is crazy
But here's my number
So call me Daniel*a*
It's hard to look right at your lineup
But here's my user
So vm me maybe

- - - Post Merge - - -



happinessdelight said:


> "Call me Daniela"


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> threw a wish in the well
> Don't ask me I'll never tell
> I looked at you as it fell
> And now you're in my way
> ...



This is amazing


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

hello tp! how are you all? c:


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 15, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> hello tp! how are you all? c:



sleepy


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> hello tp! how are you all? c:



happy im just listening to music


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> threw a wish in the well
> Don't ask me I'll never tell
> I looked at you as it fell
> And now you're in my way
> ...



omg HAHA 10/10




Sleepi said:


> hello tp! how are you all? c:



heyyy sleepi! good, how are you?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

Stopping by to say hi! I hope you guys are enjoying your day!! (*?ω｀*)
About 5 more hours until I get off work (๑?̀ㅂ?́)و✧




P e o n y said:


> @Miharu: 5 AM?! Aww, well hopefully he can rest! Night shift sounds tough :'< I've read the first page :> could I please be this color? Talk to you later! :>


Yeah!! He likes this job better than construction so im happy for him XD

AND YESSS I shall add you to the rosters once I get off work! (*?ω｀*)



Alby-Kun said:


> A bit tiresome, mom through a tantrum over me staying in my room all day and not coming down to eat breakfast. ._.
> How was your day, Mimi?


LOL AWWW You werent hungry? 
my day shall be better when  i get home XD



DaCoSim said:


> Just a small update. I took my little one in Friday, and he did in fact develop strep from this cold that plagued our house. My doc didn't want to put me on anymore antibiotics atm as well but did prescribe us a HUGE bottle of cough meds (along with my little one's antibiotics). He was pretty miserable  I'm doing somewhat better, just the cough is bad but the meds help (when I'm not at work, lol!!!) My energy level is back up a little so at least I know my o2 levels are back up some. Yay!!! Hoping to be back on the thread for real tomorrow! Hope everyone else is well and the tbt bug hasn't hit anyone else!!!


Oh no!!! I hope you all feel better soon!!! We miss you! <3



Sleepi said:


> Just realised I hit 1k posts on TBT o:


CONGRATSSSS XD


----------



## Locket (Nov 15, 2015)

Good afternoon TP! How are you guys?

@ Miharu: I have completed quest three


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Good afternoon TP! How are you guys?
> 
> @ Miharu: I have completed quest three



Heyyy Im doing good I just cant wait until I get off work XD Also unfortunately you have not completed quest #3 :c To start quest #3 you have to tell me you are starting it so i can put it in your quests in progress >___<


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 15, 2015)

Call me Daniela said:


> That's not my name.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

ems said:


>



Omfg LOL


----------



## Damniel (Nov 15, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> threw a wish in the well
> Don't ask me I'll never tell
> I looked at you as it fell
> And now you're in my way
> ...



Please leave.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 15, 2015)

Oh, and seeing as I have my badge in my sig now... I'd like to start Quest 31, please!


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

Hello tp! how has everyones day been ? c:

Also, i'd like to start quest 31 please! ^^


----------



## piske (Nov 15, 2015)

Oh yeaaah, I have a few co-workers whose BFs/Husbands are in construction or similar professions. CRAZY hours!!! 

Heh, thank you for adding MEEE :> hope work was ok~~~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sleepi said:


> Hello tp! how has everyones day been ? c:
> 
> Also, i'd like to start quest 31 please! ^^



GOOD! :> I love Sundays! Get to relax and watch football ;> How is yours?


----------



## Locket (Nov 15, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> Hello tp! how has everyones day been ? c:
> 
> Also, i'd like to start quest 31 please! ^^



I've been trying to run our lawn mower out of gas >.< It's hard


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

@P e o n y, rather dull ;w; i've just been sitting around all day posting on TBT and doing some college work off and on (urgh)

@Bunny Bento, good luck o: it sounds hard.


----------



## piske (Nov 15, 2015)

Awww :< good luck with your school work! Hopefully you don't have too much to do ;_;


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

P e o n y said:


> Awww :< good luck with your school work! Hopefully you don't have too much to do ;_;



thank you! I don't have much to do ;w; it's just an evaluation and it's due tomorrow, only two more relatively small sections to write about o: I just prefer to get the bulk of it out of the way and then it's not so stressful c:


----------



## piske (Nov 15, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> thank you! I don't have much to do ;w; it's just an evaluation and it's due tomorrow, only two more relatively small sections to write about o: I just prefer to get the bulk of it out of the way and then it's not so stressful c:



Oh, good!!! I am glad to hear that! :> I used to have to force myself to go to the library or something and sit there all day until I finished! Buuut I would always have my computer with me so I got distracted really easily xD


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

ah o: haha, that's the exact same with me ;w; I get distracted really easily too (like I try to write a few words, but then i'm like 'I wonder what's happening on tbt...' next thing i know i'm logged in to tbt and posting haha ;w; )


----------



## Locket (Nov 15, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> @Bunny Bento, good luck o: it sounds hard.



Funner and easier than learning a new sheet of music before tomorrow >.<

EDIT: By myself for a solo too >.<


----------



## Albuns (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Stopping by to say hi! I hope you guys are enjoying your day!! (*?ω｀*)
> About 5 more hours until I get off work (๑?̀ㅂ?́)و✧
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, I don't really eat until it's dinner time. xD


----------



## Roxi (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi  

How is everyone!!


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

Roxi-Riot said:


> Hi
> 
> How is everyone!!



hey! doing good, just listening to an audiobook for a book i have a project on OTL
how are you?


----------



## Roxi (Nov 15, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> hey! doing good, just listening to an audiobook for a book i have a project on OTL
> how are you?



Aw I hope the project goes well ^^ And I'm good thanks! Kinda bored tho x3 Sundays suck aha!


----------



## Locket (Nov 15, 2015)

I went to my grandmas and took my violin. Finally learning it!


----------



## Locket (Nov 15, 2015)

Why is no one here?

Anyway~ I am currently TTing for my new villagers to make me a sig to go next to my badge


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

HEY GUYSSS WOOO!~ I'M SO HAPPY TO FINALLY BE BACK HOMEEEE <333 I have tomorrow off too so I'm excited ahaha what have you guys all been up to?? ALSO HAS ANYONE HERE SEEN/WATCHES THE WALKING DEAD??? If not, what T.V. series do you guys like to watch? ;D Let's get some fun conversations up in here! I want to know more about you guys too! Mwuahahahah​




SuperStar2361 said:


> Oh, and seeing as I have my badge in my sig now... I'd like to start Quest 31, please!


Quest #31 has been added to your Quests in Progress section! 



Sleepi said:


> Hello tp! how has everyones day been ? c:
> 
> Also, i'd like to start quest 31 please! ^^


Quest #31 has been added to your Quests in Progress section! 

And I've been great!! So happy to finally be back home ahh ; v; <3 How about you? <3



P e o n y said:


> Oh yeaaah, I have a few co-workers whose BFs/Husbands are in construction or similar professions. CRAZY hours!!!
> 
> Heh, thank you for adding MEEE :> hope work was ok~~~
> [/SIZE]


OHHH AND DEFINITELY!!! But at least the pay is really good!! Thankfully hahahah XD

AHH THANK YOU FOR JOINING <333 I'm happy I'm finally home!! XD



Alby-Kun said:


> Nah, I don't really eat until it's dinner time. xD


AWww!!! D: Do you not get hungry often? XD



Roxi-Riot said:


> Hi
> 
> How is everyone!!


HEYY <333 I'm doing wonderful! So happy to be back home ahahha XD How about you? C:



Bunny Bento said:


> Why is no one here?
> 
> Anyway~ I am currently TTing for my new villagers to make me a sig to go next to my badge


Everyone's probably busy ahahaha XD I literally just got back home too! 

And ohhh have funn!!! ;D


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

Sorry that I'm not here, I'm currently getting hit by nostalgia by Twilight Symphony (A reorchestrated version of Twilight Princess' soundtrack)


----------



## Locket (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ALSO HAS ANYONE HERE SEEN/WATCHES THE WALKING DEAD??? If not, what T.V. series do you guys like to watch? ;D Let's get some fun conversations up in here! I want to know more about you guys too! Mwuahahahah​



I don't watch TV or TV shows. My brother watches Nickelodeon a lot, and it doesn't have any good shows anymore, they are all about butts and farts.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Sorry that I'm not here, I'm currently getting hit by nostalgia by Twilight Symphony (A reorchestrated version of Twilight Princess' soundtrack)


Omfg ahaha at first I thought you were talking about Twilight the vampire movie rip XD




Bunny Bento said:


> I don't watch TV or TV shows. My brother watches Nickelodeon a lot, and it doesn't have any good shows anymore, they are all about butts and farts.


Aww!! Do you watch anything online? O:


----------



## Albuns (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HEY GUYSSS WOOO!~ I'M SO HAPPY TO FINALLY BE BACK HOMEEEE <333 I have tomorrow off too so I'm excited ahaha what have you guys all been up to?? ALSO HAS ANYONE HERE SEEN/WATCHES THE WALKING DEAD??? If not, what T.V. series do you guys like to watch? ;D Let's get some fun conversations up in here! I want to know more about you guys too! Mwuahahahah​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope! Not since I hit the puberty for some odd reason. xD
Although I do drink around 3-5 bottles of water a day, so that may be why I'm never hungry too.


----------



## Locket (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Aww!! Do you watch anything online? O:



I don;t watch TV shows online, but I watch YouTube and listen to music XD (YouTube is my life)

I love winters, but I hate them DX
My skin has been so dry (especially my legs) and my lips keep cracking on me


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omfg ahaha at first I thought you were talking about Twilight the vampire movie rip XD
> 
> 
> 
> Aww!! Do you watch anything online? O:



Everyone thinks that
I really recommend listening to the soundtrack (Twilight Symphony), it's absolutely gorgeous. A good song to start with is plain ol' Hyrule field.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Nope! Not since I hit the puberty for some odd reason. xD
> Although I do drink around 3-5 bottles of water a day, so that may be why I'm never hungry too.


Omg jsklfjdls try to eat more!! Hahaha you are still growing so you need more food in you!! >;D 



Bunny Bento said:


> I don;t watch TV shows online, but I watch YouTube and listen to music XD (YouTube is my life)
> 
> I love winters, but I hate them DX
> My skin has been so dry (especially my legs) and my lips keep cracking on me


Ohh yeahh youtube is fun if you are bored/have nothing to do ahahaha XD I love watching gameplays!! (Also one of my favorite youtubers is Markiplier huhuhu)

I LOVE WINTER SO MUCH AHAHAHA XD <33 I have so many sweaters so I'm happy I can use them without feeling super hot!!! XD 

And ooh no!! D: Use some lip balm/chap stick to help with that! ; v; 



Sparro said:


> Everyone thinks that
> I really recommend listening to the soundtrack (Twilight Symphony), it's absolutely gorgeous. A good song to start with is plain ol' Hyrule field.


I'll check it out later! <: Huhuhu XD If I don't forget LOL  What else do you like to listen to? O:


----------



## Locket (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohh yeahh youtube is fun if you are bored/have nothing to do ahahaha XD I love watching gameplays!! (Also one of my favorite youtubers is Markiplier huhuhu)
> 
> I LOVE WINTER SO MUCH AHAHAHA XD <33 I have so many sweaters so I'm happy I can use them without feeling super hot!!! XD
> 
> And ooh no!! D: Use some lip balm/chap stick to help with that! ; v;



I watch Let's Plays a lot XD

I love to play in the snow XD But my skin..

And I can't use chap stick/ lip balm without eating it off my lips DX (haven't worn it for 4 years)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg jsklfjdls try to eat more!! Hahaha you are still growing so you need more food in you!! >;D
> 
> 
> Ohh yeahh youtube is fun if you are bored/have nothing to do ahahaha XD I love watching gameplays!! (Also one of my favorite youtubers is Markiplier huhuhu)
> ...





Spoiler: Here's my favourite, since you'll probably forget



[/VIDEO]http://youtu.be/BWvErkT_aLw[/VIDEO


I listen to Touhou music, The Fray and Coldplay! You?


----------



## Locket (Nov 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Spoiler: Here's my favourite, since you'll probably forget
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Fixed it!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I watch Let's Plays a lot XD
> 
> I love to play in the snow XD But my skin..
> 
> And I can't use chap stick/ lip balm without eating it off my lips DX (haven't worn it for 4 years)


Ohhh!! I think I've seen a couple of Let's Plays before ahahaha XD

Ahh it doesn't snow where I live :') I kind of want to try to make snowballs and have snowball fights!! Hahaha XD

Ahhh!!! ; __ ; Maybe try using it before you sleep? o: That's what I always do! XD 



Sparro said:


> Spoiler: Here's my favourite, since you'll probably forget
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG THANK YOU FOR LINKING IT AHH I LISTENED TO IT AND IT SOUNDS AMAZING WOW I can't believe I was going to miss out on that LOL


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohhh!! I think I've seen a couple of Let's Plays before ahahaha XD
> 
> Ahh it doesn't snow where I live :') I kind of want to try to make snowballs and have snowball fights!! Hahaha XD
> 
> ...



Aren't you glad? XD

The beginning is literally magical, I'm honestly so glad I found it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunny Bento said:


> Fixed it!



Oops XD of course I made that mistake


----------



## Locket (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohhh!! I think I've seen a couple of Let's Plays before ahahaha XD
> 
> Ahh it doesn't snow where I live :') I kind of want to try to make snowballs and have snowball fights!! Hahaha XD
> 
> Ahhh!!! ; __ ; Maybe try using it before you sleep? o: That's what I always do! XD



I live in a place where it snows every year. It recently snowed, but all the snow has melted DX



Spoiler:  Here is snow from a week ago


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Aren't you glad? XD
> 
> The beginning is literally magical, I'm honestly so glad I found it
> 
> ...


YESS I AM AHAHHA Thank you for sharing ahhh!! That was definitely amazing ahaha XD I'm normally to lazy to look up youtube videos (unless I'm super bored) so that helped that you posted the video here ahahah! XD



Bunny Bento said:


> I live in a place where it snows every year. It recently snowed, but all the snow has melted DX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH WOW!!! It kind of looks like it's hailing ahahhaa XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I live in a place where it snows every year. It recently snowed, but all the snow has melted DX
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm too close to the coast for it to snow often, it snows maybe once or twice a year. It also hasn't snowed on Christmas since, maybe 2006.


----------



## Albuns (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg jsklfjdls try to eat more!! Hahaha you are still growing so you need more food in you!! >;D
> 
> 
> Ohh yeahh youtube is fun if you are bored/have nothing to do ahahaha XD I love watching gameplays!! (Also one of my favorite youtubers is Markiplier huhuhu)
> ...



Is it wrong... if I told you I was too lazy to eat sometimes? XD


----------



## Locket (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OH WOW!!! It kind of looks like it's hailing ahahhaa XD



It rarely hails here XD Utah has really mild weather



Sparro said:


> I'm too close to the coast for it to snow often, it snows maybe once or twice a year. It also hasn't snowed on Christmas since, maybe 2006.



The closest salt water source for me is the Great Salt Lake.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YESS I AM AHAHHA Thank you for sharing ahhh!! That was definitely amazing ahaha XD I'm normally to lazy to look up youtube videos (unless I'm super bored) so that helped that you posted the video here ahahah! XD
> 
> 
> OH WOW!!! It kind of looks like it's hailing ahahhaa XD



I'll never pass up the opportunity to share something amazing! :')

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Is it wrong... if I told you I was too lazy to eat sometimes? XD



Oh my, I thought I was the only one!


----------



## Locket (Nov 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Is it wrong... if I told you I was too lazy to eat sometimes? XD



Then get off your lazy butt and eat >:^D

(just eat lol XD)


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I'm too close to the coast for it to snow often, it snows maybe once or twice a year. It also hasn't snowed on Christmas since, maybe 2006.


Ahhhh I live in North California and it's never snowed where I live before XD I think there was only ONE DAY that it ALMOST snowed, but it didn't ahahah but the grass was white so it was close XD



Alby-Kun said:


> Is it wrong... if I told you I was too lazy to eat sometimes? XD


Nope LOL I'm the same way sometimes ahahhaa like if I'm absorbed into something I'll forget to eat :'D And won't find out I'm hungry until my stomach starts yelling at me ahahha XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunny Bento said:


> It rarely hails here XD Utah has really mild weather



That's good!! Hahaha Hail hurts :'D Though that's what I've heard LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> I'll never pass up the opportunity to share something amazing! :')


Feel free to share more anytime!! <3 I don't mind video posts as long as you have some comment with it or something to say ahahha otherwise it'll look like spam XD


----------



## Locket (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> That's good!! Hahaha Hail hurts :'D Though that's what I've heard LOL



Not if you get hail that is maybe the size of a bead. That's what Utah gets IF it hails XD


----------



## Damniel (Nov 15, 2015)

*I AM A ONE SHOT VIGILANTE, THAT MEANS I HAVE ONE SHOT.*


----------



## Locket (Nov 15, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> *I AM A ONE SHOT VIGILANTE, THAT MEANS I HAVE ONE SHOT.*



*What was that?*

I'm just confused


----------



## Albuns (Nov 15, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Then get off your lazy butt and eat >:^D
> 
> (just eat lol XD)



But... distraaactions~


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Not if you get hail that is maybe the size of a bead. That's what Utah gets IF it hails XD


OHHH ahaha that's good to hear then!! Hahaha XD 



Call me Daniel said:


> *I AM A ONE SHOT VIGILANTE, THAT MEANS I HAVE ONE SHOT.*


I'M CONFUSED



Alby-Kun said:


> But... distraaactions~


One of our biggest enemies LOL


----------



## Damniel (Nov 15, 2015)

It's a mafia joke. But yeah hello everyone.


----------



## BunnyFox (Nov 15, 2015)

Well, I had to wipe my hard drive to remove a virus, and I lost all of my photos and files and such....

.... but I am back


----------



## Locket (Nov 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> But... distraaactions~


But.. liiife~



Miharu said:


> OHHH ahaha that's good to hear then!! Hahaha XD



I wanna have big hail sometime </3


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Well, I had to wipe my hard drive to remove a virus, and I lost all of my photos and files and such....
> 
> .... but I am back



Welcome back!


----------



## Locket (Nov 15, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Well, I had to wipe my hard drive to remove a virus, and I lost all of my photos and files and such....
> 
> .... but I am back



Hi! That's too bad  I had an old computer that got the blue screen of death when I was playing my fave game </3


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> It's a mafia joke. But yeah hello everyone.


OHH okay ahaha XD
Hiii!!! How are you doing today Daniel? cx



Blackjack said:


> Well, I had to wipe my hard drive to remove a virus, and I lost all of my photos and files and such....
> 
> .... but I am back


NOOO!!! ; ___ ; jsdklfjdslkjfd sorry to hear that :'c I'm glad the virus is gone though!!

AND WELCOME BACKKK!!!! XD How have you been? cx



Bunny Bento said:


> I wanna have big hail sometime </3


LOL Have fun with big hail if it ever does happen! XD Hahaha


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

Spoiler:  











This soundtrack is MAGNIFICENT! Please, go ahead and tell me your favourite part because I honestly WANT to know


----------



## BunnyFox (Nov 15, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Hi! That's too bad  I had an old computer that got the blue screen of death when I was playing my fave game </3



Lol, I love getting the blue screen of death. Reminds me that no matter how safe I am, I always screw something up XP


----------



## Locket (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> LOL Have fun with big hail if it ever does happen! XD Hahaha



I'm going to travel a lot when I'm older (I wanna be a chemist and make a water powered car!), so I'll hopefully see it!


----------



## BunnyFox (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> NOOO!!! ; ___ ; jsdklfjdslkjfd sorry to hear that :'c I'm glad the virus is gone though!!
> 
> AND WELCOME BACKKK!!!! XD How have you been? cx



Thanks , and I have been well, WBU?


----------



## Locket (Nov 15, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> Lol, I love getting the blue screen of death. Reminds me that no matter how safe I am, I always screw something up XP



It scared me so much XD (I was only 7. My friend was over and it wasn't loading, so I kept smashing the f5 button, then the blue screen popped up and scared me XD)


----------



## Damniel (Nov 15, 2015)

Doing well! Just chilling out this weekend, very nice weekend to look around.


----------



## Locket (Nov 15, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Doing well! Just chilling out this weekend, very nice weekend to look around.



For me it's been in the 40's and 50's and I've been freezing my butt off XD

My windows aren't very good so it's really cold in my room


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going to definitely listen to this once I finish making my popcorn LOL! 



Bunny Bento said:


> I'm going to travel a lot when I'm older (I wanna be a chemist and make a water powered car!), so I'll hopefully see it!


Ohhh!!! That sounds amazing!!! Where would you like to travel to first? 



Blackjack said:


> Thanks , and I have been well, WBU?


That's great to hear!! I've been great!!! I'm actually doing really good atm since I'm home from work and I have tomorrow off ahhh I can stay up and sleep in mwuahahahah!!! XD What have you been up to lately? XD



Call me Daniel said:


> Doing well! Just chilling out this weekend, very nice weekend to look around.


Ohhh that's great to hear!! D And ohh what's happening on the weekend for you?


----------



## Locket (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ohhh!!! That sounds amazing!!! Where would you like to travel to first?



I have no idea. Japan, France, Canada, Africa, Norway, are all places I want to go.


If Donald Trump wins the election I might live in Germany. I get to hear 2 sides of WWII! (according to my dad)

EDIT: I also want to bring food to the Africans who need it <3


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

Does my signature look weird to you? I just fixed it but I think it looks kind of awkward..


----------



## Locket (Nov 15, 2015)

Omg schools gonna be a meeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssss tomorrow.

Why is every crush I have friends with my cousin?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> Does my signature look weird to you? I just fixed it but I think it looks kind of awkward..



Well, it's too big


----------



## Damniel (Nov 15, 2015)

Nothing! Which was I've because I could just sleep and relax all day.


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Omg schools gonna be a meeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssss tomorrow.
> 
> Why is every crush I have friends with my cousin?
> 
> ...




This is why I don't have crushes that aren't friends with people I know. (It's easy since I don't have any older cousins.. I'm the oldest)


----------



## Locket (Nov 15, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> This is why I don't have crushes that aren't friends with people I know. (It's easy since I don't have any older cousins.. I'm the oldest)



I had noooo idea and my cousins were like: "Summer and (insert crushes name here)" in front of the cousin that was friends with my crush. And the kindergarten crush I had was friends with my cousin too. (my cousin is 6 months older than me)


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I had noooo idea and my cousins were like: "Summer and (insert crushes name here)" in front of the cousin that was friends with my crush. And the kindergarten crush I had was friends with my cousin too. (my cousin is 6 months older than me)



Oh I feel so bad for you!!! If someone announced that I like the guy I like, I would be embarrassed like crazy!!! I got lucky, I'm like the oldest of everyone, but at the same time it's really boring.. There's no one to guide you through school T-T


----------



## Locket (Nov 15, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Oh I feel so bad for you!!! If someone announced that I like the guy I like, I would be embarrassed like crazy!!! I got lucky, I'm like the oldest of everyone, but at the same time it's really boring.. There's no one to guide you through school T-T



My cousins don't guide me AT ALL. 

I'm so scared now DXXXXXXXXXXX

WHY ENGLISH TEACHER!!!! WHY DID YOU PLACE ME BY MY CRUSH!!


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Oh I feel so bad for you!!! If someone announced that I like the guy I like, I would be embarrassed like crazy!!! I got lucky, I'm like the oldest of everyone, but at the same time it's really boring.. There's no one to guide you through school T-T



I'm one of the youngest, though not the very youngest. I was guided through school, and now I am guiding others through school.


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> My cousins don't guide me AT ALL.
> 
> I'm so scared now DXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> WHY ENGLISH TEACHER!!!! WHY DID YOU PLACE ME BY MY CRUSH!!



I don't have any classes with my crush ;-;
I just have lunch with him


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> My cousins don't guide me AT ALL.
> 
> I'm so scared now DXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> WHY ENGLISH TEACHER!!!! WHY DID YOU PLACE ME BY MY CRUSH!!



Lucky you, my English teacher placed me by some kid who disrupts the entire class and blamed it on me
And my teacher believes it


----------



## Locket (Nov 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Lucky you, my English teacher placed me by some kid who disrupts the entire class and blamed it on me
> And my teacher believes it



I hate people like that >.<

There is this kid in my science class that raises his hand, and blurts out random comments.

@Sugarella: My crush also has PE with me and he is strong (we did an activity together on accident. Or was it purpose? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?))


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Lucky you, my English teacher placed me by some kid who disrupts the entire class and blamed it on me
> And my teacher believes it



My English teacher just came from maternity leave two weeks ago, and she placed me next to an annoying kid who always is interrupting the teacher.. >.<



Bunny Bento said:


> I hate people like that >.<
> 
> There is this kid in my science class that raises his hand, and blurts out random comments.
> 
> @Sugarella: My crush also has PE with me and he is strong (we did an activity together on accident. Or was it purpose? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?))



Sounds like a nice boy! My crush is a cute, short boy.. He's a fan of Seahawks, since he has a sweater of the team. I also like Seahawks!!!

Ugh I'm looking for a green house but no luck so far.. Anyone have a green house? I can offer 1k!!


----------



## Locket (Nov 15, 2015)

i'm going to go and take a bath! See you guys! //shivers from fear of crush knowing


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> i'm going to go and take a bath! See you guys! //shivers from fear of crush knowing



See ya! I just took a shower a few minutes ago haha


----------



## Locket (Nov 15, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Sounds like a nice boy!



He's hot ok please don't tell anyone


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 15, 2015)

Just read the last 20 pages, and it seems this thread is a post-whatever-you-want type of thing. Correct?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I hate people like that >.<
> 
> There is this kid in my science class that raises his hand, and blurts out random comments.
> 
> @Sugarella: My crush also has PE with me and he is strong (we did an activity together on accident. Or was it purpose? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?))



I actually stopped having crushes after something horrible happened. I'll go ahead and tell you, it'll be debriefed.

So I was sitting in my desk, when my crush approached me. She confessed her love to me. She was one of the more "popular" girls (I hate her now btw)

So I said that I loved her too, and she broke down into laughter. I heard more laughter; turns out it was a dare, and I was being recorded.


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I actually stopped having crushes after something horrible happened. I'll go ahead and tell you, it'll be debriefed.
> 
> So I was sitting in my desk, when my crush approached me. She confessed her love to me. She was one of the more "popular" girls (I hate her now btw)
> 
> So I said that I loved her too, and she broke down into laughter. I heard more laughter; turns out it was a dare, and I was being recorded.



OMG THAT MUST HAVE BEEN HORRIBLE!!!! I hate dares like that! In fourth grade, my crush (now my enemy; and he's not in my school anymore MWAHAHA) asked me out, and I said yes, and he started laughing. I asked him why he was laughing, and he said "It was just a dare!! Hahahahahahahahaha!!!" I turned beet red and everyone got in on it and started laughing even louder.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I have no idea. Japan, France, Canada, Africa, Norway, are all places I want to go.
> 
> 
> If Donald Trump wins the election I might live in Germany. I get to hear 2 sides of WWII! (according to my dad)
> ...


OHHH!! Sounds fun!! What would be your first pick to go to? <:

And aww that's kind of you!



Call me Daniel said:


> Nothing! Which was I've because I could just sleep and relax all day.


Ahhhh nice!! ; v ; I miss those days ahahah XD 



Bunny Bento said:


> i'm going to go and take a bath! See you guys! //shivers from fear of crush knowing


Byee!! Have a nice bath! XD



Chroma Red said:


> Just read the last 20 pages, and it seems this thread is a post-whatever-you-want type of thing. Correct?


Hello welcome to Team Popsicle!  And it's basically just a chatting thread for popsicle loving members <:

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Sparro
SO I WATCHED THE VIDEO!! XD And I have to say I preferred the beginning much more xD


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

Chroma Red said:


> Just read the last 20 pages, and it seems this thread is a post-whatever-you-want type of thing. Correct?



Yep it is!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Yep it is!



As long as it's not spam xD


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> As long as it's not spam xD



Oh yeah and that too!


No spamming!!!


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:
			
		

> Butts
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Really? My favourite part had to be when the choir kicked in at 3:00-3:30, but it's your opinion  it's all amazing anyway


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Oh yeah and that too!
> 
> 
> No spamming!!!



Yeahh!! Hahaha XD

@*Chroma Red*:
I have some rules posted on what you shouldn't post/can't post, so I wouldn't say it's post whatever you want <: So to answer your question, No. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Really? My favourite part had to be when the choir kicked in at 3:00-3:30, but it's your opinion  it's all amazing anyway



Yeah ahahha I wasn't too big of the ending/middle parts XD Hahaha it was good though! The music overall! <:


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> @*Chroma Red*:
> I have some rules posted on what you shouldn't post/can't post, so I wouldn't say it's post whatever you want <: So to answer your question, No. xD



I read the rules, all of them are common sense rules, and the only thing that's really a "no no" would be personal topics. From what I've read in the thread now (the last 40 pages and the first 10 pages) the thread's all over the place. I think I'd fit in pretty well. Sign me up for the "Freezing" roster! Saving up to buy a Username Change, so you'll have to change it once I can finally buy it xD


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 16, 2015)

-boo-

- - - Post Merge - - -

-now that i have frightened everyone, i must get back to studying, exam is tomorrow morning ;_;-


----------



## Albuns (Nov 16, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> -boo-
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> -now that i have frightened everyone, i might get back to studying, exam is tomorrow morning ;_;-



-Nom- Are you frightened yet?


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 16, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> -Nom- Are you frightened yet?



-what is this witchcraft-


----------



## Miharu (Nov 16, 2015)

Chroma Red said:


> I read the rules, all of them are common sense rules, and the only thing that's really a "no no" would be personal topics. From what I've read in the thread now (the last 40 pages and the first 10 pages) the thread's all over the place. I think I'd fit in pretty well. Sign me up for the "Freezing" roster! Saving up to buy a Username Change, so you'll have to change it once I can finally buy it xD


WOO!! Thank you so much for reading the rules!!! Hahaha XD AND SWEETT! WELCOME TO TEAM POPSICLE!~ We are happy to have you!!! <3 Feel free to just join in the chat or start a topic whenever ahaha as you already know, we are pretty random ;D 

OHH I'm perfectly fine with that! Just give me a VM/PM or post here to let me know and I'll change it asap! c; 
-runs off to add you to the freezings list mwuahahaha-

Sooo tell us about yourself! ;D What do you like to do, what's your favorite color, etc! >;D



gravyplz said:


> -boo-
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> -now that i have frightened everyone, i must get back to studying, exam is tomorrow morning ;_;-


GRAVYYY OMG HOW HAVE YOU BEEN?? And ahhh good luck with your exams!!! ; v;


----------



## Albuns (Nov 16, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> -what is this witchcraft-



-The magic of Nommancy-


----------



## Locket (Nov 16, 2015)

Me right now: (งළ෴ළ)ง

I'm so nervous for tomorrow, and I have to play my solo tomorrow!


----------



## Albuns (Nov 16, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Me right now: (งළ෴ළ)ง
> 
> I'm so nervous for tomorrow, and I have to play my solo tomorrow!



I heard playing while closing your eyes could relieve the stress, but I think that's just a myth.


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> WOO!! Thank you so much for reading the rules!!! Hahaha XD AND SWEETT! WELCOME TO TEAM POPSICLE!~ We are happy to have you!!! <3 Feel free to just join in the chat or start a topic whenever ahaha as you already know, we are pretty random ;D
> 
> OHH I'm perfectly fine with that! Just give me a VM/PM or post here to let me know and I'll change it asap! c;
> -runs off to add you to the freezings list mwuahahaha-
> ...



Haha, thanks.

Well, I'm near my 30's, avid gamer, play just about anything. Favorite color is green!


----------



## Locket (Nov 16, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I heard playing while closing your eyes could relieve the stress, but I think that's just a myth.



That is a myth because how do I play my music while reading my music sheet?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 16, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Me right now: (งළ෴ළ)ง
> 
> I'm so nervous for tomorrow, and I have to play my solo tomorrow!


Good luck on your solo tomorrow!! You can do it!! XD



Chroma Red said:


> Haha, thanks.
> 
> Well, I'm near my 30's, avid gamer, play just about anything. Favorite color is green!


OHH what kind of games do you like playing? <: Any FPS games? and which system? XD


----------



## Albuns (Nov 16, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> That is a myth because how do I play my music while reading my music sheet?



Figured, though I guess you could just memorize the song or something


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 16, 2015)

Yoo Chroma, welcome to TP man. It's nice to have you here.

Also do you by any chance play Assassin's Creed, Call of Duty or anything? O:


----------



## Locket (Nov 16, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Figured, though I guess you could just memorize the song or something


I have until tomorrow. And the song is too hard (along with the bowing (งಠДಠ)ง)


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH what kind of games do you like playing? <: Any FPS games? and which system? XD



I play everything except Sports games.

I currently own:

*PC*, Atari 2600, Jaguar
NES, SNES, N64, Game Boy, GBA, GBA SP
DS, DS Lite, 3DS, *N3DS*
PS1, PS2, *PS3*, PS4, PS Vita
Xbox, Xbox360
Wii, *Wii U*

Bolded are the ones I play most often. I tend to carry either my N3DS or my Vita in my pocket at all times.

Currently Playing:

**Wii U**
Splatoon, Bayonetta, Super Mario 3D World

**PC* *
Defiance, Minecraft: Story Mode, The Walking Dead: Season 1 (on Episode 3), The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt

**N3DS**
Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Yo-Kai Watch, Zelda: Tri-Force Heroes, Kirby Triple Deluxe

**PS3**
Tales of Symphonia Chronicles, Ratchet and Clank Collection, Diablo III




Aerate said:


> Yoo Chroma, welcome to TP man. It's nice to have you here.
> 
> Also do you by any chance play Assassin's Creed, Call of Duty or anything? O:



Thanks : )
I recently finished _Assassin's Creed Rogue_. Easily one of the best entries in the series so far.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 16, 2015)

Chroma Red said:


> I play everything except Sports games.
> 
> I currently own:
> 
> ...


Holy!!! That is a lot of systems!!! Do you plan on getting Black Ops 3 for the ps4? O:

AND YESSS Minecraft is so much fun!! I play it on my ps3 XD Hahaha I know it's better on the PC, but my laptop won't be able to handle it unfortunately :'D

And I agree with you when it comes to sports games XD I never buy any, they just don't interested me ; v;


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Holy!!! That is a lot of systems!!! Do you plan on getting Black Ops 3 for the ps4? O:
> 
> AND YESSS Minecraft is so much fun!! I play it on my ps3 XD Hahaha I know it's better on the PC, but my laptop won't be able to handle it unfortunately :'D
> 
> And I agree with you when it comes to sports games XD I never buy any, they just *don't interested* me ; v;



I could comment on your grammar here but nah

@Chroma Red and I thought I was an experienced gamer! That's quite a collection you have there!  I'm jealous


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Holy!!! That is a lot of systems!!! Do you plan on getting Black Ops 3 for the ps4? O:
> 
> AND YESSS Minecraft is so much fun!! I play it on my ps3 XD Hahaha I know it's better on the PC, but my laptop won't be able to handle it unfortunately :'D
> 
> And I agree with you when it comes to sports games XD I never buy any, they just don't interested me ; v;



I don't have any Call of Duty games except for Ghosts for PS3, and only because I got it free last week from the free bin at 2nd & Charles. Haven't tried it yet. Don't really plan on getting Black Ops III xD

_Minecraft: Story Mode_ has been great so far. I need to finish up Episode 2. I played Episode 1 about 6 times trying out each different choices and seeing how it affected how the story unfolds.

Very few sports games interest me, so far I've only found 2 that I like: _Sonic & All-Stars Racing Tranformed_ and _Rocket League_.




Sparro said:


> @Chroma Red and I thought I was an experienced gamer! That's quite a collection you have there!  I'm jealous



Haha, thanks! I could list everything out but it would take ages, especially the Steam Library.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I could comment on your grammar here but nah
> 
> @Chroma Red and I thought I was an experienced gamer! That's quite a collection you have there!  I'm jealous


SHH SHHHH LOL PRETEND YOU DIDN'T SEE THAT AHAHAHA 



Chroma Red said:


> I don't have any Call of Duty games except for Ghosts for PS3, and only because I got it free last week from the free bin at 2nd & Charles. Haven't tried it yet. Don't really plan on getting Black Ops III xD
> 
> _Minecraft: Story Mode_ has been great so far. I need to finish up Episode 2. I played Episode 1 about 6 times trying out each different choices and seeing how it affected how the story unfolds.
> 
> Very few sports games interest me, so far I've only found 2 that I like: _Sonic & All-Stars Racing Tranformed_ and _Rocket League_.


AWWW!!! hahaha I'm planning on getting a ps4 so I can play BO3 XD I have a ps3, but my memory is pretty much full ahahah! I can't wait to play zombies on BO3 so I'm super excited for that XD Unfortunately Ghosts wasn't one of my favorites ahaha 

OHHH NICEE!! Who's your favorite monster in Minecraft? <:

Ohh if Mario Kart counts as a sports game, then nvm some do interest me hahaha XD I was thinking along the lines of basketball, golf, etc.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 16, 2015)

Did I walk in on a conversation about games eh?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 16, 2015)

@Chroma Red now I'm rethinking my thought of me being an "experienced gamer"
Thanks

@Miharu sorry, it's too late for that.


----------



## aericell (Nov 16, 2015)

hiiiii how is everyone?


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 16, 2015)

Ah that's nice! I own a PC, 3DS and Vita. I don't game as much anymore but I used to play a lot of games back in the day. These days it's just Tomb Raider: Underworld, Sims 3, League of Legends and Dota 2 on PC, Danganronpa 2 on the Vita and ACNL on the 3DS.

I have rogue but for some reason it won't run on my PC. I haven't played the first AC, AC Rogue, Unity and Syndicate. Loved AC Revelations and Black Flag so much.


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 16, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Ah that's nice! I own a PC, 3DS and Vita. I don't game as much anymore but I used to play a lot of games back in the day. These days it's just Tomb Raider: Underworld, Sims 3, League of Legends and Dota 2 on PC, Danganronpa 2 on the Vita and ACNL on the 3DS.
> 
> I have rogue but for some reason it won't run on my PC. I haven't played the first AC, AC Rogue, Unity and Syndicate. Loved AC Revelations and Black Flag so much.



Rogue is quite similar to Black Flag. I started up Unity recently, but kinda put it down when I got my Wii U. Now I'm on Splatoon and AC: NL.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 16, 2015)

Lets see... I got a PC, 3DS, Wii, PS2, and a Gameboy Color. The wii and 3DS got a lot of games, PC is still in the works though


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 16, 2015)

I pretty much just want to play Rogue for the plot. The whole Kenway line was really intriguing to me.

Man I'd love myself a Wii U lol.


----------



## Locket (Nov 16, 2015)

Well, my family has:

Snes, Xbox, PS, PS2, PS3, n64, gamecube, Wii, DS, DSi, Wii U, 3DS, Xbox 360, Xbox 1, PC, and a bunch of computers. And TVs


----------



## Miharu (Nov 16, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Did I walk in on a conversation about games eh?


You most certainly did!  



Sparro said:


> @Miharu sorry, it's too late for that.


/shoves you off a cliff
JK AHAHAHAHA XD



happinessdelight said:


> hiiiii how is everyone?


JOANNEEE <333 I'm doing great! Just working on some GFX requests atm!! How about you? 



Aerate said:


> Ah that's nice! I own a PC, 3DS and Vita. I don't game as much anymore but I used to play a lot of games back in the day. These days it's just Tomb Raider: Underworld, Sims 3, League of Legends and Dota 2 on PC, Danganronpa 2 on the Vita and ACNL on the 3DS.
> 
> I have rogue but for some reason it won't run on my PC. I haven't played the first AC, AC Rogue, Unity and Syndicate. Loved AC Revelations and Black Flag so much.


Sims is so much fun ahhh XD I don't game as much as I used to before either ; v; I currently have a GBA, DS lite, 3DS, ps2, ps3, Wii, gamecube, and I think that's it. I may be forgetting something hahaha XD



Cadbberry said:


> Lets see... I got a PC, 3DS, Wii, PS2, and a Gameboy Color. The wii and 3DS got a lot of games, PC is still in the works though


-high fives-!! XD Game boys are so much fun ahhaha XD My first time playing Pokemon on there omg 



Bunny Bento said:


> Well, my family has:
> 
> Snes, Xbox, PS, PS2, PS3, n64, gamecube, Wii, DS, DSi, Wii U, 3DS, Xbox 360, Xbox 1, PC, and a bunch of computers. And TVs


Holy jslkfdjslk


----------



## Locket (Nov 16, 2015)

I need to sleep >.<


I hope my orchestra teacher isn't mad I couldn't practice much.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Holy jslkfdjslk



That's only what I _know_


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 16, 2015)

@Miharu

//grabs your hand
I'M TAKING YOU DOWN WITH ME

Lmao


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 16, 2015)

HIIIIII

EVRYONE OMG SO LONG


----------



## aericell (Nov 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> JOANNEEE <333 I'm doing great! Just working on some GFX requests atm!! How about you?



good!! just doing some homework c: finally submitted my college apps so those are off my shoulders! 



Bunny Bento said:


> I need to sleep >.<
> 
> I hope my orchestra teacher isn't mad I couldn't practice much.



sleep is more important! LOL reminds me of when i was in middle school and my band teacher made us fill out these practice sheets our parents had to sign each day.. i still never practiced at home


----------



## Locket (Nov 16, 2015)

hey! Someone that isn't a friend on here, send me a Vm I need to test something real quick


----------



## aericell (Nov 16, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> HIIIIII
> 
> EVRYONE OMG SO LONG



hey!! nice bell can i have it   

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunny Bento said:


> hey! Someone that isn't a friend on here, send me a Vm I need to test something real quick



your vm's are closed


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 16, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> hey! Someone that isn't a friend on here, send me a Vm I need to test something real quick



I cant VM you </3


----------



## Locket (Nov 16, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> sleep is more important! LOL reminds me of when i was in middle school and my band teacher made us fill out these practice sheets our parents had to sign each day.. i still never practiced at home



Omg my orchestra teacher makes us to that

I'm failing orchestra because of that sheet. I better turn in my participation and practice minutes >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> I cant VM you </3



wtf is wrong with my vms?????????????


----------



## Miharu (Nov 16, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I need to sleep >.<
> 
> That's only what I _know_


Sleep soon!! I hope you get plenty of rest! 

O m g



Sparro said:


> @Miharu
> 
> //grabs your hand
> I'M TAKING YOU DOWN WITH ME
> ...


NOOO LOL How could you?!?!?! XD Hahahaha!!!



The Hidden Owl said:


> HIIIIII
> 
> EVRYONE OMG SO LONG


OWLLLL <333 AYEEE HOW HAVE YOU BEEN???



happinessdelight said:


> good!! just doing some homework c: finally submitted my college apps so those are off my shoulders!


WOO!!! SO  HAPPY FOR YOU!!! XD Hopefully less work for you now!! XD


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 16, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Omg my orchestra teacher makes us to that
> 
> I'm failing orchestra because of that sheet. I better turn in my participation and practice minutes >.<
> 
> ...



Are they turned off


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 16, 2015)

This Development Permit in ACNL is going to make me tear my hair out.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 16, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Are they turned off



I think it's set where only contacts/friends can VM her o: I can see her VMs

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chroma Red said:


> This Development Permit in ACNL is going to make me tear my hair out.



Omfg :'D Wishing you the best of luck!!!


----------



## aericell (Nov 16, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Omg my orchestra teacher makes us to that
> 
> I'm failing orchestra because of that sheet. I better turn in my participation and practice minutes >.<



what instrument do you play?  practice for me would just be reading through the music and running my fingers through for each note/song. i played the flute and would feel awkward actually blowing into it at home especially since my neighborhood is pretty quiet

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> WOO!!! SO  HAPPY FOR YOU!!! XD Hopefully less work for you now!! XD



hopefully!! just hoping to get accepted now


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 16, 2015)

@Miharu sorry bby, but the cliff you shoved me down was only 2 feet down anyway


----------



## Locket (Nov 16, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Are they turned off





Miharu said:


> I think it's set where only contacts/friends can VM her o: I can see her VMs!



They aren't turned off, nor are they set to contacts and friends. It's set to all :O Try now



happinessdelight said:


> what instrument do you play?  practice for me would just be reading through the music and running my fingers through for each note/song. i played the flute and would feel awkward actually blowing into it at home especially since my neighborhood is pretty quiet



I play the violin. And also nvmd about failing. I actually have a 100 in orchestra regarding the one missing assignment XD

I'm failing science though


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OWLLLL <333 AYEEE HOW HAVE YOU BEEN???


EYYYY I'VE BEEN GOOD!!! Tired tho omg I have an assignment due at 8:30am tomorrow and I haven't started.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 16, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> They aren't turned off, nor are they set to contacts and friends. It's set to all :O Try now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope still off


----------



## Locket (Nov 16, 2015)

Wait a second...

Why does my science teacher have a sorta bad selfie for his google plus pic?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> nope still off



What is wrong? It's set to all. I'll message a mod to see what is going on


----------



## aericell (Nov 16, 2015)

LOL OWL HAHA THANKS



Bunny Bento said:


> I play the violin. And also nvmd about failing. I actually have a 100 in orchestra regarding the one missing assignment XD
> 
> I'm failing science though



ooh i played the violin in elementary school! one of my fave instruments 
what kind of science is it? the only science i've ever enjoyed was chemistry.. and physics a little bit


----------



## Miharu (Nov 16, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> hopefully!! just hoping to get accepted now


Ahh I hope you do get accepted!!! <333 You've worked so hard!! >//v/< <3 Which college are you hoping to get accepted to? O:



Sparro said:


> @Miharu sorry bby, but the cliff you shoved me down was only 2 feet down anyway


LOL POOP AHAHHA I mean oh that's good to hear.  LOL



The Hidden Owl said:


> EYYYY I'VE BEEN GOOD!!! Tired tho omg I have an assignment due at 8:30am tomorrow and I haven't started.


THAT'S GREAT TO HEAR!!! And omfgggg OWLL LOOOL I hope you finish it soon!!!! You should do it like asap XD Hahahah!!!


----------



## aericell (Nov 16, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Wait a second...
> 
> Why does my science teacher have a sorta bad selfie for his google plus pic?



teachers.. take really awkward selfies..


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 16, 2015)

Apparently sending letters gets you a lot of points towards the Development permit. Yay, now it's done and out of the way.

What to do now...


----------



## aericell (Nov 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahh I hope you do get accepted!!! <333 You've worked so hard!! >//v/< <3 Which college are you hoping to get accepted to? O:



Cal State Long Beach!! my brother goes there so i think i have a good chance of getting accepted considering i did a little better than him


----------



## Miharu (Nov 16, 2015)

Chroma Red said:


> Apparently sending letters gets you a lot of points towards the Development permit. Yay, now it's done and out of the way.
> 
> What to do now...


OHH CONGRATS!! Hahah XD

What have you done so far in your town? <: (Also feel free to post pictures cause I'll love to see XD )



happinessdelight said:


> Cal State Long Beach!! my brother goes there so i think i have a good chance of getting accepted considering i did a little better than him


OHH!!! That's great to  hear!!! <333 My aunt and uncle lives in Long Beach!!! It's a pretty nice place XD Hahaha especially since it's only an hour drive from LA


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH CONGRATS!! Hahah XD
> What have you done so far in your town? <: (Also feel free to post pictures cause I'll love to see XD )



Just built the first bridge, starting up the 2nd one.

I've gotten the first Store upgrade, unlocked the QR Machine in Able Sisters, and Dr. Shrunk just showed up handing me the Club LOL Petition.

That's about it so far.


----------



## aericell (Nov 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH!!! That's great to  hear!!! <333 My aunt and uncle lives in Long Beach!!! It's a pretty nice place XD Hahaha especially since it's only an hour drive from LA



oh how cool!! i used to live there until around 5 years ago so i'd be really excited to move back there if i get accepted :3
ahh yesss near LA and also a whole bunch of bubble tea places & asian supermakets


----------



## Miharu (Nov 16, 2015)

Current progress of the banner I'm currently working on for a request sjdflksjfld





​




Chroma Red said:


> Just built the first bridge, starting up the 2nd one.
> 
> I've gotten the first Store upgrade, unlocked the QR Machine in Able Sisters, and Dr. Shrunk just showed up handing me the Club LOL Petition.
> 
> That's about it so far.


OHH Nice!! Did you just start playing ACNL? O: Or just a new town?



happinessdelight said:


> oh how cool!! i used to live there until around 5 years ago so i'd be really excited to move back there if i get accepted :3
> ahh yesss near LA and also a whole bunch of bubble tea places & asian supermakets


Ohh I hope you get accepted then!! AND YESSS ahhh LA is amazing ahahah XD I can't wait to visit LA again ; v; <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 16, 2015)

Spoiler:  











Please, PLEASE tell me I'm not the only one who loves how creepy this version of Faron Woods is

PLEEEEAAAAASE


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 16, 2015)

anyone got livestreaming software?


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH Nice!! Did you just start playing ACNL? O: Or just a new town?



New town. My old town got corrupted, so I had to start over. Luckily I hadn't done much with it so it stung much less than it would have it I had been more invested. This is my physical copy. Up until now I had played on a digital copy.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 16, 2015)

I found a Death Mountain remake. Jeebus, Nintendo should use this remake in the new HD remake



Spoiler:  











- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay, I'll stop posting these songs from here on out. If you'd like me to link you a song, VM me and I'll hook you up.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I SHALL LISTEN TO THIS SOON LOL 



Cadbberry said:


> anyone got livestreaming software?


Not me! Sorry!! ; __ ; What do you need it for? O:



Chroma Red said:


> New town. My old town got corrupted, so I had to start over. Luckily I hadn't done much with it so it stung much less than it would have it I had been more invested. This is my physical copy. Up until now I had played on a digital copy.


NOO!!! ; __ ; gahh sorry to hear that!! If you need any help with ACNL let me know!! I don't have the whole catalog, but I can see what I can order/give you!  



Sparro said:


> I found a Death Mountain remake. Jeebus, Nintendo should use this remake in the new HD remake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOL It's no problem at all Sparro!! Thanks for sharing it all with us!! I'll listen to them in a few minutes <:


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I SHALL LISTEN TO THIS SOON LOL
> 
> 
> Not me! Sorry!! ; __ ; What do you need it for? O:
> ...



kinda wanted to art Stream So people can tell me what is wrong,etc.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 16, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> kinda wanted to art Stream So people can tell me what is wrong,etc.



OHH I think you could use this site to stream!! (Not sure how it works, but it's how one of my favorite artists streams! <: )

https://join.me/751-284-546


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH I think you could use this site to stream!! (Not sure how it works, but it's how one of my favorite artists streams! <: )
> 
> https://join.me/751-284-546



you have to pay </3

- - - Post Merge - - -

or you used to have to


----------



## Miharu (Nov 16, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> you have to pay </3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> or you used to have to


OHH If you don't have to pay anymore, then that's good! XD Also if anything, you could make a skype group and add people to it who wants to see you stream!! All you need to do is make a "Call" to the group and then click on "share screen" and everyone will be able to view your screen if you can't find any other site/software!


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH If you don't have to pay anymore, then that's good! XD Also if anything, you could make a skype group and add people to it who wants to see you stream!! All you need to do is make a "Call" to the group and then click on "share screen" and everyone will be able to view your screen if you can't find any other site/software!



It workkkked  Only 10 people can be in at a time while on a non premium

Join me  https://join.me/150-517-618 
May not be the most appropriate but join if you want.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 16, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> It workkkked  Only 10 people can be in at a time while on a non premium
> 
> Join me  https://join.me/150-517-618
> May not be the most appropriate but join if you want.



YAYY!!! So happy for youu <333

Joining now!! <:


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 16, 2015)

One song brought me to tears ;-; Maybe because I'm staring at a bright screen whilst everything around me is pitch black

How's everyone?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> It workkkked  Only 10 people can be in at a time while on a non premium
> 
> Join me  https://join.me/150-517-618
> May not be the most appropriate but join if you want.



Downloading app now!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> One song brought me to tears ;-; Maybe because I'm staring at a bright screen whilst everything around me is pitch black
> 
> How's everyone?



Ahh that sounds deep ; v ;

I'm doing great!!! How about you? <: Currently just working on some graphics ahahha XD
Ahhhh I might stop and watch the latest episode of The Walking Dead though!!!



Night everyone!! <3 I'm going to head to bed now! c: I'll talk to you all tomorrow!!


----------



## Tease (Nov 16, 2015)

HELLO PARTY PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!


currently trying to get another Popsicle ;;


----------



## Miharu (Nov 16, 2015)

tirru said:


> HELLO PARTY PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> currently trying to get another Popsicle ;;



MORNINGGG AHHH <333 Good luck!! I hope you find one!!!! <3333
How are you doing this morning? ;D


----------



## Tease (Nov 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> MORNINGGG AHHH <333 Good luck!! I hope you find one!!!! <3333
> How are you doing this morning? ;D



I love your icon omg haha the Popsicle thing is so great! But I hope I'm able to get it! ;; 
I'm fine! I skipped class LOL so I'm bored


----------



## Miharu (Nov 16, 2015)

tirru said:


> I love your icon omg haha the Popsicle thing is so great! But I hope I'm able to get it! ;;
> I'm fine! I skipped class LOL so I'm bored



AHHH THANKS AHAHA I love your icon too!!! Jint's icon is slowly taking over the forums!! Hahaha XD 

Ahhh I hope you do too!! ; v; <33 You'll definitely have a chance to participate in one of our popsicle giveaways! But that won't be until like another few weeks to a month XD Hahaha!

OHH what class did you skip? O:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 16, 2015)

MiHARU-KUUUUUUUN!!!! /TACKLES HER TO THE GROUND/


----------



## Tease (Nov 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHHH THANKS AHAHA I love your icon too!!! Jint's icon is slowly taking over the forums!! Hahaha XD
> 
> Ahhh I hope you do too!! ; v; <33 You'll definitely have a chance to participate in one of our popsicle giveaways! But that won't be until like another few weeks to a month XD Hahaha!
> 
> OHH what class did you skip? O:



They should! They are so perfect haha I really love it!!

I can't wait until then! I will happily participate <3 but it's fine! ouo

Art class xD I didn't do my homework so I don't wanna go!


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 16, 2015)

_*casually strolls into the thread and plops down on the couch*_
(Yes, we have a couch)
_*lazily looks up at everyone*_
What's up?
_*yawns*_


----------



## Miharu (Nov 16, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> MiHARU-KUUUUUUUN!!!! /TACKLES HER TO THE GROUND/


OMFG BUCKY WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN??? I MISSED YOU SO MUCH AND I MISSED READING ALL OF YOUR POSTS ON TP SJKLFDJSFLSD HOW HAVE YOU BEEN????



tirru said:


> They should! They are so perfect haha I really love it!!
> 
> I can't wait until then! I will happily participate <3 but it's fine! ouo
> 
> Art class xD I didn't do my homework so I don't wanna go!


YESSS!!! I'm already seeing so many around with Jint's art so I'm happy ahahah!!! XD

WOO!~ We'll be glad to have you!! <333 I hope more people with all the popsicles comes back from hiatus ahaha XD or I hope for a popsicle restock ; v ; <33

OH NO LOL



Chroma Red said:


> _*casually strolls into the thread and plops down on the couch*_
> (Yes, we have a couch)
> _*lazily looks up at everyone*_
> What's up?
> _*yawns*_


Why hello there Chroma  ∠( ᐛ 」∠)＿ 
AHAHAHA XD How are you this morning?


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Why hello there Chroma  ∠( ᐛ 」∠)＿
> AHAHAHA XD How are you this morning?









^ sums it up nicely, minus the coffee. Deciding what I want to do today since I'm off work.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 16, 2015)

Chroma Red said:


> ^ sums it up nicely, minus the coffee. Deciding what I want to do today since I'm off work.



That expression is perfect ahahaha!!! What manga is that from? XD
OHH -HIGH FIVES- I have work off today too!!! I plan on heading out to eat at this new sushi place that opened up in town with my boyfriend!! Then heading out to Stockton to go to this card shop that sells Yu Gi Oh cards and Vanguard cards mwuahaha!! Finally going to start playing Vanguard XD Do you play Yu Gi Oh or Vanguard by any chance? <:


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> That expression is perfect ahahaha!!! What manga is that from? XD
> OHH -HIGH FIVES- I have today off work too!!! I plan on heading out to eat at this new sushi place that opened up in town with my boyfriend!! Then heading out to Stockton to go to this card shop that sells Yu Gi Oh cards and Vanguard cards mwuahaha!! Finally going to start playing Vanguard XD Do you play Yu Gi Oh or Vanguard by any chance? <:



I have no idea. I just googled a lazy face xD
I used to play *Yu-Gi-Oh* and *Magic: The Gathering*, but sold all my cards years ago. Kinda wish I had kept the Magic cards, as I know a few people at work who play it now ><

I might try to build and buy a specific deck online just to have one to play with though. It's the best deck I ever made xD


----------



## Miharu (Nov 16, 2015)

Chroma Red said:


> I have no idea. I just googled a lazy face xD
> I used to play *Yu-Gi-Oh* and *Magic: The Gathering*, but sold all my cards years ago. Kinda wish I had kept the Magic cards, as I know a few people at work who play it now ><
> 
> I might try to build and buy a specific deck online just to have one to play with though. It's the best deck I ever made xD



Omg hahahha nice XD
OHH I've never played Magic, but I know quite a few of my friends played that as well ahaha and aww!

Ohh what deck would you like to build? <: For Yu Gi Oh I currently have the Fluffal deck and it's amazing ahahah

(p.s. I'll respond back to your next post once I wake up ahaha I'm going to go back to sleep XD Still sleepy bwahahah night! <3 )


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 16, 2015)

oMFG YOU'VE BEEN READING ALL OF MY POSTS? ;v;
 THAT'S VERY SWEET UFUFUFUFUFU ;_________________; 

I missed you too! </33


----------



## himeki (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi everyone owo


----------



## Tease (Nov 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OMFG BUCKY WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN??? I MISSED YOU SO MUCH AND I MISSED READING ALL OF YOUR POSTS ON TP SJKLFDJSFLSD HOW HAVE YOU BEEN????
> 
> 
> YESSS!!! I'm already seeing so many around with Jint's art so I'm happy ahahah!!! XD
> ...




I love the art on this forum ;; it's so great! And people are on hiatus with popsicles? o

YEAH LOL i couldn't go xD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 16, 2015)

Weeee~ Ramen and Shokugeki no Souma! Today is fun filled with anime! *^*


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 16, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Weeee~ Ramen and Shokugeki no Souma! Today is fun filled with anime! *^*



MEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLL


hi


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg hahahha nice XD
> OHH I've never played Magic, but I know quite a few of my friends played that as well ahaha and aww!
> 
> Ohh what deck would you like to build? <: For Yu Gi Oh I currently have the Fluffal deck and it's amazing ahahah
> ...




This deck with 4x of this card added to it.

Generate Elves to overrun the field, tap Wellwisher to gain dozens/hundreds of Life Points per turn, watch opponent give up after I reach 2,000+ life!


----------



## Albuns (Nov 16, 2015)

Hellu~ *poofs*


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 16, 2015)

I think tp should create a group via line or skype or whatever 

*runs away cause everyone wants to shut up me*


----------



## Albuns (Nov 16, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> I think tp should create a group via line or skype or whatever
> 
> *runs away cause everyone wants to shut up me*



I think that's a good idea! *Burns up in a fire*


----------



## piske (Nov 16, 2015)

Morning everyone! Day 2 here :> I hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## himeki (Nov 16, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> I think tp should create a group via line or skype or whatever
> 
> *runs away cause everyone wants to shut up me*



I think this is a good idea, but there is some people in TP that I dislike (you know who you are.) so I would end up chatting to people I don't want to D:


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

Helloooooooooooo everyone!  How are you today?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 16, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Helloooooooooooo everyone!  How are you today?



OMFFF!!! LUMA!!!
 //TACKLES TO THE GROUND
How are you?! Omfg! I have to tell you something REEEEEALLY awesome!!!

 I finally got Melba! If she ever moves out, I promise to let you have her! I might even make her move out just for you!! hnnnn <33


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 16, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I think this is a good idea, but there is some people in TP that I dislike (you know who you are.) so I would end up chatting to people I don't want to D:



why dont you like me evvie;-;


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 16, 2015)

hello everyone! how are you today ? c:


----------



## himeki (Nov 16, 2015)

ems said:


> why dont you like me evvie;-;



no babe youre awesome you know who i hate


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 16, 2015)

ufufufufufu //GLOOOM
 I just got done eating two packs of ramen noodles, and I'm still hungry!! @v@<<


----------



## piske (Nov 16, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> ufufufufufu //GLOOOM
> I just got done eating two packs of ramen noodles, and I'm still hungry!! @v@<<



YUM! I haven't had ramen for forever! ;_; what is your favorite kind? :>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sleepi said:


> hello everyone! how are you today ? c:



Hi sleepi! :>


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> OMFFF!!! LUMA!!!
> //TACKLES TO THE GROUND
> How are you?! Omfg! I have to tell you something REEEEEALLY awesome!!!
> 
> I finally got Melba! If she ever moves out, I promise to let you have her! I might even make her move out just for you!! hnnnn <33



*screams* YAAAASSSS CONGRATS!!! I'm doing great! but I am a little hungry after only having a few chips/fries/whatever you call them for dinner ;-; My mum got this pizza from somewhere and it was gross so I didn't eat it </3


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 16, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> ufufufufufu //GLOOOM
> I just got done eating two packs of ramen noodles, and I'm still hungry!! @v@<<



I usually have 3 packs.


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> GRAVYYY OMG HOW HAVE YOU BEEN?? And ahhh good luck with your exams!!! ; v;


heey!!! ive been stressed haha, exams in 30 minutes and i'm still so confused ;_:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 16, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> *screams* YAAAASSSS CONGRATS!!! I'm doing great! but I am a little hungry after only having a few chips/fries/whatever you call them for dinner ;-; My mum got this pizza from somewhere and it was gross so I didn't eat it </3



ilu hnnnnnnnn </33
 we need to play acnl sometime
like soon
 probably like
right now

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> heey!!! ive been stressed haha, exams in 30 minutes and i'm still so confused ;_:



GRAVY-KUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
 //TACKLES AND SQUEEZES HIM TIGHTLY


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 16, 2015)

MayorEvvie: You can always just avoid the people you don't appreciate talking to.  You're not obliged to talk to everyone here, haha.


----------



## himeki (Nov 16, 2015)

Aerate said:


> MayorEvvie: You can always just avoid the people you don't appreciate talking to.  You're not obliged to talk to everyone here, haha.



I also don't want them to see me or attempt to contact me.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 16, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I also don't want them to see me or attempt to contact me.



It's best to ignore those people, they're just gonna be a toxic influence on you (': 

Haters gonna hate. There are people who love you on here, and it's best you stick to them.


----------



## himeki (Nov 16, 2015)

Aerate said:


> It's best to ignore those people, they're just gonna be a toxic influence on you (':
> 
> Haters gonna hate. There are people who love you on here, and it's best you stick to them.



Yeah, thats what I do. Is anyone else interested in this?


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 16, 2015)

Sitting in multimedia class, kinda already know what he is teaching -.- someone make the class intresting


----------



## Damniel (Nov 16, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Sitting in multimedia class, kinda already know what he is teaching -.- someone make the class intresting



Bring a pi?ata to class.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 16, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Bring a pi?ata to class.



I cant,  no moneys </3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm not crying //WIPES TEARS
 I just listened to Kimi ga Kureta Mono-- which is the song for AnoHana, The Flower We Saw That Day...
omfg I have never cried over a show before BUT THAT-- ANOHANA IS AN EXCEPTION //WIPES EYES


----------



## Damniel (Nov 16, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I cant,  no moneys </3



Use the teacher.


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 16, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I'm not crying //WIPES TEARS
> I just listened to Kimi ga Kureta Mono-- which is the song for AnoHana, The Flower We Saw That Day...
> omfg I have never cried over a show before BUT THAT-- ANOHANA IS AN EXCEPTION //WIPES EYES



OMG I SAW ANOHANA LAST SUMMER AND I REMEMBER THAT THEY STARTED TO READ THE NOTES AND WHEN THAT SONG STARTED I LITERALLY STARTED TO CRY

I was in the playground at that time

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> I cant,  no moneys </3



U can use the classmate you hate the most as a pi?ata <3


----------



## Locket (Nov 16, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I'm not crying //WIPES TEARS
> I just listened to Kimi ga Kureta Mono-- which is the song for AnoHana, The Flower We Saw That Day...
> omfg I have never cried over a show before BUT THAT-- ANOHANA IS AN EXCEPTION //WIPES EYES



Watch Clannad 

@Miharu: I used chap stick all day today, until 4th hour and I dropped it. Then someone took it >:^(
My friend saved my lips because she gave me some of hers (she didn't touch her lips though, she put it on her finger then on her lips)


----------



## Miharu (Nov 16, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> oMFG YOU'VE BEEN READING ALL OF MY POSTS? ;v;
> THAT'S VERY SWEET UFUFUFUFUFU ;_________________;
> 
> I missed you too! </33


OF COURSE!!! I READ EVERYONES POSTS ON TP AHAHAHA I MISSED YOU SO MUCH BUCKY ❤(ӦｖӦ｡)




MayorEvvie said:


> Hi everyone owo


EVVIEEEEE <3 How are you doing today?



tirru said:


> I love the art on this forum ;; it's so great! And people are on hiatus with popsicles? o
> 
> YEAH LOL i couldn't go xD


Same here!! And yeah, a lot of users who do have popsicles are either hiatus or quit tbt (?；ω；｀)



Chroma Red said:


> This deck with 4x of this card added to it.
> 
> Generate Elves to overrun the field, tap Wellwisher to gain dozens/hundreds of Life Points per turn, watch opponent give up after I reach 2,000+ life!


NICEEEE!!! Those cards look amazing ahahaha
How much did you sell your decks for? o: 



Alby-Kun said:


> Hellu~ *poofs*


AYEEEE HOW YOU DOING TODAY XD



Gregriii said:


> I think tp should create a group via line or skype or whatever
> 
> *runs away cause everyone wants to shut up me*


Thanks for the suggestion! But I prefer this thread much more ahahaha 



P e o n y said:


> Morning everyone! Day 2 here :> I hope everyone is having a good day!


Morning!!!! So happy to have you in TP ahhh <3 I am having a wonderful!! Just ate at a new sushi place that opened up here and it was delicious ahhhh XD Now heading over to Stockton to stop by a card shop! What are your plans for today? 



SuperStar2361 said:


> Helloooooooooooo everyone!  How are you today?


AYEEEEE im doing wonderful!! How about yourself? XD



Sleepi said:


> hello everyone! how are you today ? c:


AYEEEEE <3 I am doing wonderful!! How about yourself?



gravyplz said:


> heey!!! ive been stressed haha, exams in 30 minutes and i'm still so confused ;_:


NOOOOO i hope you get a break soon!!!! Good luck with your exams!!!


Bucky Barnes said:


> I'm not crying //WIPES TEARS
> I just listened to Kimi ga Kureta Mono-- which is the song for AnoHana, The Flower We Saw That Day...
> omfg I have never cried over a show before BUT THAT-- ANOHANA IS AN EXCEPTION //WIPES EYES


OMFGGG ANOHANA MADE ME BAWL MY EYES OUT SJDHSUS MENMAAAA ｡ﾟ(ﾟ?Д｀ﾟ)ﾟ｡



Bunny Bento said:


> Watch Clannad
> 
> @Miharu: I used chap stick all day today, until 4th hour and I dropped it. Then someone took it >:^(
> My friend saved my lips because she gave me some of hers (she didn't touch her lips though, she put it on her finger then on her lips)


Dawww that was nice of your friend!!! So happy you are using chapstick to help your lips!! (*?ω｀*)


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 16, 2015)

mENMA!!! WE FOUND YOU! 

me: my eyes are just sweating, they've been working out all day y'know


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 16, 2015)

ayyyy miharu <3


----------



## tae (Nov 16, 2015)

i think a TP group chat is an amazing idea. it's just deciding what platform to hold it on.


----------



## Mink (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi! How is everyone, I just got out of school c:


----------



## Locket (Nov 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Dawww that was nice of your friend!!! So happy you are using chapstick to help your lips!! (*?ω｀*)



My mom has like 5 sticks. I also have some medication kind to put on my bleeding spots and to put it on before bed.

And she is a really nice friend


----------



## Albuns (Nov 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AYEEEE HOW YOU DOING TODAY XD



I'm doing okie doke, how about you, fluffyhead? c:


----------



## himeki (Nov 16, 2015)

I might got to sleep haha


----------



## Miharu (Nov 16, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> mENMA!!! WE FOUND YOU!
> 
> me: my eyes are just sweating, they've been working out all day y'know


Omfg the ending was just so sad ｡ﾟ(ﾟ?Д｀ﾟ)ﾟ｡ You should also watch Clannad and Your Lie in April ahahaha



ems said:


> ayyyy miharu <3


AYEEEE How you doing ems?? ❤(ӦｖӦ｡)



taesaek said:


> i think a TP group chat is an amazing idea. it's just deciding what platform to hold it on.


Hahaha I prefer not to have a group chat like line or skype for TP. We have a lot of members and I am afraid the chat will go too fast so some members messages may be skipped (where as they might feel excluded or ignored). Not to mention some members don't or may not be able to download/get those platforms due to parents restrictions so I don't want them to feel left out. 

(This is just my opinion and preference though ahahaha I prefer typing over texting xD )


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 16, 2015)

Why, hello! I just got home! 
Hows everyone?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 16, 2015)

Mink said:


> Hi! How is everyone, I just got out of school c:


Ayeee im doing amazing <3 Welcome home!! How are you doing? XD



Bunny Bento said:


> My mom has like 5 sticks. I also have some medication kind to put on my bleeding spots and to put it on before bed.
> 
> And she is a really nice friend


Dawww thats nice!!! (≧∇≦)b



Alby-Kun said:


> I'm doing okie doke, how about you, fluffyhead? c:


Pshhh my head isnt that fluffy!! Im doing great! Just got to our destination at the card shop so ima ttyl!! XD



MayorEvvie said:


> I might got to sleep haha


Night Evvie!! I hope you sleep well!!! ❤(ӦｖӦ｡)


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omfg the ending was just so sad ｡ﾟ(ﾟ?Д｀ﾟ)ﾟ｡ You should also watch Clannad and Your Lie in April ahahaha



OTL (x100) 
 Well, I'll add those to my plan to watch list on MAL, but currently; I'm overflowing with animes to complete!
Assassination Classroom, Shokugeki no Souma, //I'M STRUGGLING TO CATCH UP ON ONE PIECE SAVE ME *DROWNS* 
 I'm trying to finish Durarara!!, OHSHC, Free! Iwatobi Swim Club... @____________@
I'm drowning in the anime


----------



## himeki (Nov 16, 2015)

Thank you!
these fcking spots and dark circles better get off my face _right now_


----------



## jiny (Nov 16, 2015)

I just got finished eating Chick-Fil-A!! How's everyone doing?? c:


----------



## Albuns (Nov 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Pshhh my head isnt that fluffy!! Im doing great! Just got to our destination at the card shop so ima ttyl!! XD



It can also mean your head is full of fluffy thoughts~ xD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 16, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I just got finished eating Chick-Fil-A!! How's everyone doing?? c:



I love Chick-Fil-A ;_______________;


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm probably going to play Splatoon for the evening. Dunno yet.


----------



## jiny (Nov 16, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I love Chick-Fil-A ;_______________;



YESSSS chick-fil-a is so good ;____________;


----------



## Mink (Nov 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ayeee im doing amazing <3 Welcome home!! How are you doing? XD


I'm doing good! Just eating some bun bo hue and scrolling through tumblr posts xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 16, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I love Chick-Fil-A ;_______________;



Wait what is Chick-Fil-A

Is this a USA only thing?


----------



## jiny (Nov 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Wait what is Chick-Fil-A
> 
> Is this a USA only thing?



Yeah. It serves chicken only stuff, like chicken sandwiches, chicken strips, and chicken nuggets.. T-T it's so good


----------



## Mink (Nov 16, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Yeah. It serves chicken only stuff, like chicken sandwiches, chicken strips, and chicken nuggets.. T-T it's so good



chick fil a is so fast too, 5 seconds after I order they already have what i want and im just like oUUUOOOO


----------



## jiny (Nov 16, 2015)

Mink said:


> chick fil a is so fast too, 5 seconds after I order they already have what i want and im just like oUUUOOOO



really?? here they take forever because some people like to order 18287373 food items like hchfdhfdff


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 16, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Yeah. It serves chicken only stuff, like chicken sandwiches, chicken strips, and chicken nuggets.. T-T it's so good



wHERE HAS THIS BEEN ALL MY LIFE

Duuuuude I'm so close to the border too ;-;


----------



## Locket (Nov 16, 2015)

Why do none of my friends like me?

just lost one, splitting from my BFF because of the bus (people sit in our assigned seat, and my friend gets the other spot, which forces me to move to a really noisy seat)

My dad caught my popsicle in my room


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 16, 2015)

I HEARD CHICK-FIL-A
-breaks window and jumps through-


----------



## jiny (Nov 16, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Why do none of my friends like me?
> 
> just lost one, splitting from my BFF because of the bus (people sit in our assigned seat, and my friend gets the other spot, which forces me to move to a really noisy seat)
> 
> My dad caught my popsicle in my room



i don't ride the bus, i walk home with my friends. but don't assume your friends don't like you, it wasn't really their fault they got moved.


----------



## piske (Nov 16, 2015)

@Miharu: YUUUMMM SUSHI! I want some!!! :> What kind is your fav? Sounds like a good day!!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 16, 2015)

Sushi is soooo yum! ^//////^
 I just got done eating dinner, bratwursts and french fries! Woooo!


----------



## piske (Nov 16, 2015)

Yum I love brats toooooo!


----------



## Locket (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm having pizza for dinner. I am getting my new perscription and new glasses on Thursday


----------



## jiny (Nov 16, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I'm having pizza for dinner. I am getting my new perscription and new glasses on Thursday



yeee i bet you're excited!!


----------



## piske (Nov 16, 2015)

Guuuh this thread is making me hungry lol xD


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 16, 2015)

Gained 2 levels in Splatoon this play session. I'm satisfied.


----------



## piske (Nov 16, 2015)

Chroma Red said:


> Gained 2 levels in Splatoon this play session. I'm satisfied.



Is Splatoon fun??? What is it like?


----------



## Locket (Nov 16, 2015)

I hate my skin so much DX

It tans so much and then pales, and it's dry all year round. //wishes I could use chapstick on hands

- - - Post Merge - - -



P e o n y said:


> Is Splatoon fun??? What is it like?



It's fun! If you have a Wii U, I'd totally reccomend it


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 16, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I hate my skin so much DX
> 
> It tans so much and then pales, and it's dry all year round. //wishes I could use chapstick on hands
> 
> ...



My skin is straight up tan all year ;-; at least you can have pale skin
When I say tan I mean brown


----------



## piske (Nov 16, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I hate my skin so much DX
> 
> It tans so much and then pales, and it's dry all year round. //wishes I could use chapstick on hands
> 
> ...



I DO have a Wii U! Thanks for the recommendation! :>


----------



## Locket (Nov 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> My skin is straight up tan all year ;-; at least you can have pale skin
> When I say tan I mean brown



I hate pale skin ;-; It makes me look like I'm sick


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 16, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I hate pale skin ;-; It makes me look like I'm sick



My skin is naturally brown. I've never even been able to experience pale skin

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunny Bento said:


> I hate pale skin ;-; It makes me look like I'm sick



My skin is naturally brown. I've never even been able to experience pale skin


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 16, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I hate pale skin ;-; It makes me look like I'm sick



I am white as snow XD My skin cant tan at all


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 16, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I hate pale skin ;-; It makes me look like I'm sick



I am white as snow XD My skin cant tan at all


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 16, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I am white as snow XD My skin cant tan at all



I'm so jealous ;-; infitan for me

#bornbaked
#thatsnotatthing


----------



## jiny (Nov 16, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I hate pale skin ;-; It makes me look like I'm sick



I'm tan, I guess you could say.


----------



## Locket (Nov 16, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I'm tan, I guess you could say.



for me: Arm vs Stomach - Arm wins. I tan in the summer, my mom can't tan AT ALL (she has irish and scottish blood, plus my uncle is red headed)


----------



## Llust (Nov 16, 2015)

this is completely off topic but can anyone here play the guitar? i have one and i knew how to play when i was like eight but i havent played since then and i just completely forgot everything ;v; i want to learn how to play again but its too late for me to take  classes for it during school hours and like..my plan was just to teach myself everything using videos and such, taking notes, quizzing myself, etc then show my friends who can play guitar what i know so they can help me improve, but im making little to no  progress rn on fretting and the notes
aside from that ^ hows everyone doing?


----------



## Locket (Nov 16, 2015)

mimihime said:


> this is completely off topic but can anyone here play the guitar? i have one and i knew how to play when i was like eight but i havent played since then and i just completely forgot everything ;v; i want to learn how to play again but its too late for me to take  classes for it during school hours and like..my plan was just to teach myself everything using videos and such, taking notes, quizzing myself, etc then show my friends who can play guitar what i know so they can help me improve, but im making little to no  progress rn on fretting and the notes
> aside from that ^ hows everyone doing?



You can have your friends teach the basics. I play violin though  Sorry!

I'm wet

- - - Post Merge - - -

invisa post


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 16, 2015)

*A)* Tired of being lonely all the time. 10 years of it is just UGH. I'm getting a bit too old now, I'm starting to think if I don't find someone soon, the relationship thing might pass me by forever.

*B)* Can't decide on what to play for the next couple of hours. It's a toss up between my 3DS and my Wii U (something that can be played on just the Gamepad). 3DS Options: Zelda Triforce Heroes, Etrian Odyssey Untold, Yo-Kai Watch. Wii U options: Smash Bros, Mario 3D World, Bayonetta

*C)* I have a ton of emails I need to send out, but I'm just not motivated to do it right now, even if sending them might result in a lot of free stuff.


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 16, 2015)

-boop-
hey everyone! i just woke up from a sleep, that i really needed lol
i finished all my exams!!! 
i'm so happy, now i can do the exact same thing i was doing but without the guilt 
how's everyone been??


----------



## Llust (Nov 16, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> You can have your friends teach the basics. I play violin though  Sorry!
> 
> I'm wet
> 
> ...



honestly, they tried teaching me but theyre pretty bad at it ^^" all they can really do is point out what i got down and what i need to improve on


----------



## Locket (Nov 16, 2015)

mimihime said:


> honestly, they tried teaching me but theyre pretty bad at it ^^" all they can really do is point out what i got down and what i need to improve on



I'd take online classes, see if you can mess up your schedule at school.





Just got done making everything cute and clean! Feels so good! (Changed backgrounds on all my gmail accounts, deleted messages, deleted files, sorted my desktop, changed settings, messed around in chrome, got a new chrome theme, and finally changed my background!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 16, 2015)

mimihime said:


> this is completely off topic but can anyone here play the guitar? i have one and i knew how to play when i was like eight but i havent played since then and i just completely forgot everything ;v; i want to learn how to play again but its too late for me to take  classes for it during school hours and like..my plan was just to teach myself everything using videos and such, taking notes, quizzing myself, etc then show my friends who can play guitar what i know so they can help me improve, but im making little to no  progress rn on fretting and the notes
> aside from that ^ hows everyone doing?



I can play a little elec. bass guitar, not normal/classic/acoustic/etc.

Thanks for asking! I'm tired, just played 1 hour and 20 minutes straight of Wii Sports  you?

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> -boop-
> hey everyone! i just woke up from a sleep, that i really needed lol
> i finished all my exams!!!
> i'm so happy, now i can do the exact same thing i was doing but without the guilt
> how's everyone been??



Well, now I've been happy for you  How was the exams?


----------



## aericell (Nov 16, 2015)

sos i'm dying in homework rip joanne 1998-2015
this is so boring i hate it


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 16, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> sos i'm dying in homework rip joanne 1998-2015
> this is so boring i hate it



Joanne nooooo don't die on me ;-;


----------



## Locket (Nov 16, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> sos i'm dying in homework rip joanne 1998-2015
> this is so boring i hate it



R.I.P.

She is now dead. What killed her you may ask? School did. School killed her.​


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 16, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> R.I.P.
> 
> She is now dead. What killed her you may ask? School did. School killed her.​



N-No..Joanne...she was so young...

Who do we blame?
........DINKLEBUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I can play a little elec. bass guitar, not normal/classic/acoustic/etc.
> 
> Thanks for asking! I'm tired, just played 1 hour and 20 minutes straight of Wii Sports  you?
> 
> ...



they where pretty good !! i only really focused on getting good marks from 2 papers out of each exam, and i think i did alright ^-^
how have you been?


----------



## Locket (Nov 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> N-No..Joanne...she was so young...
> 
> Who do we blame?
> ........DINKLEBUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURG!!!!!!!!!









Sorry I had too. but it was totally Dinkleburg!


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 16, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> they where pretty good !! i only really focused on getting good marks from 2 papers out of each exam, and i think i did alright ^-^
> how have you been?



I've been well, reconnected with a cousin and old friend  good times.

How are ya'?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 16, 2015)

Hey guys! Sorry for the delay! I'm currently not home and I'll most likely be back late! I'll be delaying the 1k tbt giveaway announcement until late tonight or tomorrow! <33 Thanks for understanding!! ; v; <333 I'll talk to you guys as soon as I can! <3 I hope you guys are having a wonderful night and I'm so happy to see TP so active! XD

(Also I'll be backreading all the posts I missed when I get back!  )


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hey guys! Sorry for the delay! I'm currently not home and I'll most likely be back late! I'll be delaying the 1k tbt giveaway announcement until late tonight or tomorrow! <33 Thanks for understanding!! ; v; <333 I'll talk to you guys as soon as I can! <3 I hope you guys are having a wonderful night and I'm so happy to see TP so active! XD
> 
> (Also I'll be backreading all the posts I missed when I get back!  )



Oh shoot, I forgot about the giveaway LMAO


----------



## Locket (Nov 16, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hey guys! Sorry for the delay! I'm currently not home and I'll most likely be back late! I'll be delaying the 1k tbt giveaway announcement until late tonight or tomorrow! <33 Thanks for understanding!! ; v; <333 I'll talk to you guys as soon as I can! <3 I hope you guys are having a wonderful night and I'm so happy to see TP so active! XD
> 
> (Also I'll be backreading all the posts I missed when I get back!  )



Summary:

We were talking about stuff. Joanne said school was killing her, so I made a tomb stone. Then we talked about stuff.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Oh shoot, I forgot about the giveaway LMAO



//fail music plays


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 16, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Summary:
> 
> We were talking about stuff. Joanne said school was killing her, so I made a tomb stone. Then we talked about stuff.
> 
> ...



hey i play trombone i could make that fail music happen
well
no i cant ;p

9bad grammer and spelling on purpose0


----------



## Locket (Nov 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> hey i play trombone i could make that fail music happen
> well
> no i cant ;p
> 
> 9bad grammer and spelling on purpose0



*Hey, *I play trombone, *I could make that fail music happen*.*

*Well, 

*No, I can't*.*

*(*Bad grammer and spelling *is *on purpose*)*


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 17, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> *Hey, *I play trombone, *I could make that fail music happen*.*
> 
> *Well,
> 
> ...



I despise you for this.


----------



## Locket (Nov 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I despise you for this.



Ha ha ha ha.


----------



## misspiggy95 (Nov 17, 2015)

*ploop*


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 17, 2015)

*plops down on couch*
Sup?


----------



## aericell (Nov 17, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> *Hey, *I play trombone, *I could make that fail music happen*.*
> 
> *Well,
> 
> ...



*grammar

I had to.

gonna go die in hw again rip^2


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 17, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> *grammar
> 
> I had to.
> 
> gonna go die in hw again rip^2



I mourn your loss and you correct me AND Madame Bento over there
Wth joanne


----------



## aericell (Nov 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I mourn your loss and you correct me AND Madame Bento over there
> Wth joanne



Also, it should be:
Bad grammar and spelling *are* on purpose.
:^)
I've died and become the grammar ghost.

It took me half an hour to do a section of these notes, time to die a 3rd time


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 17, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Also, it should be:
> Bad grammar and spelling *are* on purpose.
> :^)
> I've died and become the grammar ghost.
> ...





If you're a grammar ghost, get it right!


----------



## aericell (Nov 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> If you're a grammar ghost, get it right!



UM, the "" is shaped like a huge period. So, it could've acted as one


----------



## himeki (Nov 17, 2015)

Morning everyone!  I'm just wondering, does anyone have an ancient candle dated from the 31st October halloween restock? I need my candle moving to the start to make my layout look cute


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I've been well, reconnected with a cousin and old friend  good times.
> 
> How are ya'?



Oh wow thats awesome!
I'm doing good thanks : D just woke up from possibly the loggest naps ever haha
Hows everyone doing?


----------



## Albuns (Nov 17, 2015)

Hellu, everyone~


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

hello Alby! How are you today?


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 17, 2015)

i really want to join but I don't have a Popsicle.


----------



## Albuns (Nov 17, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> hello Alby! How are you today?



Pretty sleepy, just woke up to finish homework. How about you?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

good luck with the homework!
i'm good, just having breakfast haha owo


----------



## Albuns (Nov 17, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> good luck with the homework!
> i'm good, just having breakfast haha owo



What time is it for you? It's only 5am here. xD


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

it is 10:40 am c: why did you wake up at 5am to do homework? o.o


----------



## Albuns (Nov 17, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> it is 10:40 am c: why did you wake up at 5am to do homework? o.o



Normally I'd wake up at 3-4am instead. It just became a habit after doing it a few times a couple years ago. xD


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 17, 2015)

That's some dedication right there man. Good luck Alby


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

Aerate said:


> That's some dedication right there man. Good luck Alby



agreed o: I'd never be able to do that haha i'd be like 'ugh' and then most likely go back to sleep :I

edit: 101 posts in tp c: just realised owo


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 17, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> agreed o: I'd never be able to do that haha i'd be like 'ugh' and then most likely go back to sleep :I
> 
> edit: 101 posts in tp c: just realised owo



LOL I do that all the time, I know what you mean. 

And congrats, good for you c:


----------



## piske (Nov 17, 2015)

Morning TP :> up early for work! Wish I could go back to sleep though... x.x


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello P e o n y ! c:
ahh, that's how I feel when I go to college haha x.x

//slowly takes over the basement threads so the last post on every thread reads sleepi 
/evil laugh/


----------



## Albuns (Nov 17, 2015)

Aerate said:


> That's some dedication right there man. Good luck Alby



Dedication is an overstatement, I just do it so early in the morning because I procrastinated throughout the entirety of yesterday. XD Sometimes, I wake up just to go back to sleep and do it during advisory in school...


----------



## piske (Nov 17, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> Hello P e o n y ! c:
> ahh, that's how I feel when I go to college haha x.x
> 
> //slowly takes over the basement threads so the last post on every thread reads sleepi
> /evil laugh/



Guuuh I hated getting up early for class!!! And haha good goal ;>


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 17, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Dedication is an overstatement, I just do it so early in the morning because I procrastinated throughout the entirety of yesterday. XD Sometimes, I wake up just to go back to sleep and do it during advisory in school...



Oh dude I'd just slack off and copy from others at school. At least you wake up, I can't even do that :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



P e o n y said:


> Morning TP :> up early for work! Wish I could go back to sleep though... x.x



Hiiiii, morning! Good luck for work, being sleepy sucks really bad :/


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 17, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> i really want to join but I don't have a Popsicle.



You don't need a popsicle to join c:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 17, 2015)

Good morning you guys!
 Watching Shokugeki no Souma whilst snacking on donuts! ^^ How are you guys doing? c:


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

hey Bucky! i'm doing well, what about yourself? ^^

//steals a donut/


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 17, 2015)

I have P.E in less than an hour

R.I.P


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

that sucks x.x I remember in gcse P.E I got a B? to be honest I failed so hard at p.e idk how I did that.
r.i.p gregriii o-o'


----------



## piske (Nov 17, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Oh dude I'd just slack off and copy from others at school. At least you wake up, I can't even do that :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Hehe thanks Aerate! :> I'm actually not feeling well so that's why it's so hard to get up >.< Hope you have a good one! :>


----------



## duckvely (Nov 17, 2015)

good morning!


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 17, 2015)

Any chance I can get a Team Popsicle sig?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

just tried to ring my mum and I got through and then my phone made this awful crackly, screeching sound o_o no idea what happened.

can anyone shed any light on this (what is wrong with my phone) for me?

kinda horrified at that noise lmao o-o'


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 17, 2015)

P e o n y said:


> Hehe thanks Aerate! :> I'm actually not feeling well so that's why it's so hard to get up >.< Hope you have a good one! :>



Hey anytime! <: Aw, you should feel better D: don't strain yourself!

I've just been at home today studying for my exam tomorrow, so it's been mostly meh. Thanks though c:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi guuuuys! c:


----------



## himeki (Nov 17, 2015)

Evening everyone.


----------



## tae (Nov 17, 2015)

good morning everyone, wow i swear back reading everything you miss over the night / day is truly a brutal experience. how is everyone today?

good evening evvie, i'm glad to see you got your lineup squared away.


----------



## himeki (Nov 17, 2015)

taesaek said:


> good morning everyone, wow i swear back reading everything you miss over the night / day is truly a brutal experience. how is everyone today?
> 
> good evening evvie, i'm glad to see you got your lineup squared away.



Thanks, and good evening too.


----------



## piske (Nov 17, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Hey anytime! <: Aw, you should feel better D: don't strain yourself!
> 
> I've just been at home today studying for my exam tomorrow, so it's been mostly meh. Thanks though c:



Oh thank you!!! I am resting this afternoon :> good luck with studying!!!!!


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 17, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Evening everyone.



Gud ifnin


----------



## Tease (Nov 17, 2015)

I got another popsicle!!!!


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

tirru said:


> I got another popsicle!!!!



congrats


----------



## Tease (Nov 17, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> congrats



I've been meaning to tell you this but, whatever your icon is, I love it to death ;; <333


----------



## roseflower (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi everybody, it?s been a few days, I was busy ...ugh ;v;
How are you today?


----------



## himeki (Nov 17, 2015)

part of me wants to buy more badge currency
help


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

tirru said:


> I've been meaning to tell you this but, whatever your icon is, I love it to death ;; <333



aaa, thank you!! c: It's my OC, Umei, and the art is by piichinu  
I love your icon also, Jint's art is amazing ;w;


----------



## roseflower (Nov 17, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> part of me wants to buy more badge currency
> help



Hi Evvie<3 This is exactly what the pink bunny wants you to do c;


----------



## himeki (Nov 17, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi Evvie<3 This is exactly what the pink bunny wants you to do c;



it's only 90p...


----------



## roseflower (Nov 17, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> it's only 90p...



But that`s only for 5 tries... 1 €uro here, but I refuse to buy hehe


----------



## himeki (Nov 17, 2015)

roseflower said:


> But that`s only for 5 tries... 1 €uro here, but I refuse to buy hehe


HELP ME OMG THE PINK BUNNY IS COMMING FOR ME


----------



## roseflower (Nov 17, 2015)

Oh my Evvie XD The pink bunny is after your wallet


----------



## himeki (Nov 17, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Oh my Evvie XD The pink bunny is after your wallet



I KNOW


----------



## roseflower (Nov 17, 2015)

I have 9 badges so far for free c;


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 17, 2015)

Hey team pop.


----------



## roseflower (Nov 17, 2015)

ems said:


> Hey team pop.



Hi ems<3 How are you?


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 17, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi ems<3 How are you?



I'm okay thanks, how about you?


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 17, 2015)

Hey!! how is everyone!
I'm just about to whip out my drawing tablet and draw some stuff 

how is everyone?

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh i said it twice wops


----------



## roseflower (Nov 17, 2015)

ems said:


> I'm okay thanks, how about you?



I?m fine thankies

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> Hey!! how is everyone!
> I'm just about to whip out my drawing tablet and draw some stuff
> 
> how is everyone?
> ...



Hi


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 17, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi


 Hey


----------



## Tease (Nov 17, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> aaa, thank you!! c: It's my OC, Umei, and the art is by piichinu
> I love your icon also, Jint's art is amazing ;w;



It's so cute! Haha alright I'll keep that in mind ;D and thank you!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi guys! Life has been really busy for me. How was everyone's day been?


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

Good afternoon everyone!! <3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 17, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Hey!! how is everyone!
> I'm just about to whip out my drawing tablet and draw some stuff
> 
> how is everyone?
> ...



GRAVY-KUN!!!!!!!!! <33

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> Good afternoon everyone!! <3



but it's only 6 PM... //GLOOM


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 17, 2015)

Why, hello! I'm going to break my dead silence hence my new user title

How are you guys doin'?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 17, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Good afternoon everyone!! <3



Good afternoon, Sugarella! How are you?


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Good afternoon, Sugarella! How are you?



I'm good! We took some tests today, for math and language arts. But the good thing is that I don't have homework!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Why, hello! I'm going to break my dead silence hence my new user title
> 
> How are you guys doin'?



Hi Sparro! Psst....whisper whisper...why did you change your user title to dead silence?  and I'm doing ok, but I'm just so tired from school and going to get some stuff that I bought from school, like cheesecakes and pumpkin rolls and cookie dough and stuff, and now I have like a boatload of hm that I need to do rn -_-


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 17, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Good afternoon, Sugarella! How are you?



FINE THEN I THOUGHT WE WERE FRIENDS

notice me senpai

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> Hi Sparro! Psst....whisper whisper...why did you change your user title to dead silence?  and I'm doing ok, but I'm just so tired from school and going to get some stuff that I bought from school, like cheesecakes and pumpkin rolls and cookie dough and stuff, and now I have like a boatload of hm that I need to do rn -_-



Oh I didn't see this lmao

A lot of people have cool user titles, I kinda just wanted to join in on the fun ;D


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 17, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I'm good! We took some tests today, for math and language arts. But the good thing is that I don't have homework!!



Aww man you're so lucky XD, I have like a lot of hm that will be due tomorrow...but I'm so lazy to get started on them  but no matter, I SHALL GET THIS DONE  I hope, wish me luck 0_o


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 17, 2015)

I have a ton of homework  yayyyyyyyy

Some of its on the computer so.... XD thats why I'm on here


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> notice me senpai



I know the feel. I've been ignored in threads the past few days. It's seriously turning me off of this forum :/


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 17, 2015)

Chroma Red said:


> I know the feel. I've been ignored in threads the past few days. It's seriously turning me off of this forum :/



Same


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> FINE THEN I THOUGHT WE WERE FRIENDS
> 
> notice me senpai
> 
> ...



XD what was that all about lol  and yas I do notice you

And oh cool! Yeah, I see a lot of interesting user titles out there. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ToxiFoxy said:


> I have a ton of homework  yayyyyyyyy
> 
> Some of its on the computer so.... XD thats why I'm on here



XD good for you  btw, I just noticed your siggy and I luv it 0.o


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 17, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> XD what was that all about lol  and yas I do notice you
> 
> And oh cool! Yeah, I see a lot of interesting user titles out there.
> 
> ...



Why thank you


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 17, 2015)

Chroma Red said:


> I know the feel. I've been ignored in threads the past few days. It's seriously turning me off of this forum :/



Sorry to hear that :/ sometimes I feel like I'm ignored kinda too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ToxiFoxy said:


> Why thank you



You're welcome!


----------



## BunnyFox (Nov 17, 2015)

I have been thinking about taking a break from TBT for a while.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Why, hello! I'm going to break my dead silence hence my new user title
> 
> How are you guys doin'?



Hi Sparro-baby! c: 
 How are ya' sweetheart?! : DDD


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 17, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I have been thinking about taking a break from TBT for a while.



It's your choice, and I respect that.
May I ask why?


----------



## Locket (Nov 17, 2015)

I rode another bus home and It was unpleasant. (i was terrified :O)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 17, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Hi Sparro-baby! c:
> How are ya' sweetheart?! : DDD



Eyy Buck Bucky 

I'm okay, you?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 17, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I have been thinking about taking a break from TBT for a while.



Same.  TBT just doesn't feel like what it used to be anymore...
Then again there's a direct soon so if I go I'll miss a restock and I've missed enough fruit restocks

Btw, how is everyone in TP doing tonight? c: (oops I've not been very active in here, sorry xD)


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Same.  TBT just doesn't feel like what it used to be anymore...
> Then again there's a direct soon so if I go I'll miss a restock and I've missed enough fruit restocks
> 
> Btw, how is everyone in TP doing tonight? c: (oops I've not been very active in here, sorry xD)



I'm doing great

it is fine if you're inactive here hehe i was inactive here a few weeks ago


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 17, 2015)

Blackjack said:


> I have been thinking about taking a break from TBT for a while.



I see. A break might be all that you need sometimes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> Same.  TBT just doesn't feel like what it used to be anymore...
> Then again there's a direct soon so if I go I'll miss a restock and I've missed enough fruit restocks
> 
> Btw, how is everyone in TP doing tonight? c: (oops I've not been very active in here, sorry xD)



Btw, how was TBT back then? How was it different?  just askin cause I'm curious XD...also, my battery is running out dang it

Also I'm doing pretty good, wbu? And it's fine lol I haven't been active over the few days either I think


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Eyy Buck Bucky
> 
> I'm okay, you?



I'm good! Still not admitting the fact that I'm cute to you! C:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 17, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I'm doing great
> 
> it is fine if you're inactive here hehe i was inactive here a few weeks ago



That's good! c:
And yup I was inactive a couple days ago for 24 hours LOL I'm slowly trying to purge TBT out of my system (collectible dreams yasssss....) XD



Dawnpiplup said:


> I see. A break might be all that you need sometimes.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Very true!  Too much of anything is never a good thing.  And it was just a different vibe.... TBT Back in late 2014/early 2015 was more fun and calmer.  People weren't as salty or harsh.  The salties and butthurts were confined to the Basement, and they were pretty rare.  Now, they're everywhere.  Also the inflation was wayyy lower.  Around the spring/summer of 2014, a huge group of n00bies came (Not judging XD) and they used their greed to inflate *everything!*  You wouldn't believe how cheap collectibles were back then... you'd always see people buying/selling all different kinds including rare all the time.  And there wouldn't be as many giveaways, but still, I miss it.  And IGB/in-game inflation actually went down.  Blue/gold roses went for 500k when I first joined, and now, they're 50k-100k per.  The most annoying part is the art section in the TBT marketplace was added.  People are now obsessed over digital art on here like chibis, sigs, ocs, etc.  I don't even know what half of the terms people use on here mean, like what's a waifu?!?  Google, please tell me.  Back then, people didn't judge you by your sig, collectibles, or high tbt count, they judged you by your wi-fi rating and kindness.  Now, it's just salt, salt, nasty people, a few kind people getted salted on, and more salt.  I hope next year it gets better :/


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> That's good! c:
> And yup I was inactive a couple days ago for 24 hours LOL I'm slowly trying to purge TBT out of my system (collectible dreams yasssss....) XD
> 
> 
> ...




and yeah it seems they just judge on tbt count, collectibles and sig like ????????????

so much salt too


----------



## Locket (Nov 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> That's good! c:
> And yup I was inactive a couple days ago for 24 hours LOL I'm slowly trying to purge TBT out of my system (collectible dreams yasssss....) XD
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't beg, I had no idea what collectables were XD

And you forgot that the rate for tbt and igb was 3 MIl igb per 100 TBTB


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 17, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> and yeah it seems they just judge on tbt count, collectibles and sig like ????????????
> 
> so much salt too



Exactly!!!!  If you don't have 50k+ worth of collectibles, tbt, and art, you're a nobody on here and that's how everyone treats you nowadays and it just sickens me.  I miss the simple sigs, occasional collectible collectors, and the fighting over buying/selling stuff for positive wi-fi ratings.  What went wrong?

and the salt..... DON'T get me started. 



Bunny Bento said:


> I didn't beg, I had no idea what collectables were XD
> 
> And you forgot that the rate for tbt and igb was 3 MIl igb per 100 TBTB



LOL I never said you begged suspicious are we? we better not have a collectible beggar on our hands JKJK

and omg the rate was 100k = 100 TBT that was the BEST I miss it so much, now it takes like a week just to earn enough to sell for tbt anymore and I'm too lazy to now


----------



## Locket (Nov 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Exactly!!!!  If you don't have 50k+ worth of collectibles, tbt, and art, you're a nobody on here and that's how everyone treats you nowadays and it just sickens me.  I miss the simple sigs, occasional collectible collectors, and the fighting over buying/selling stuff for positive wi-fi ratings.  What went wrong?
> 
> and the salt..... DON'T get me started.
> 
> ...



I'd give you bells, but they are for the winners of the Traditional Art Contest >.<


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Same.  TBT just doesn't feel like what it used to be anymore...
> Then again there's a direct soon so if I go I'll miss a restock and I've missed enough fruit restocks
> 
> Btw, how is everyone in TP doing tonight? c: (oops I've not been very active in here, sorry xD)



Do not worry if you were to take a break and there were fruit restocks I would make sure to get you something XD
But yeah it does not feel the same anymore and a bunch of the people who I used to be great friends with have left TBT, you are on I have known for a while, I remember meeting you in Re-Tail XD


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

2015 has not been a good year.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> That's good! c:
> And yup I was inactive a couple days ago for 24 hours LOL I'm slowly trying to purge TBT out of my system (collectible dreams yasssss....) XD
> 
> 
> ...



You described my feelings in this paragraph so well. 

I miss when popsicles used to only be like 200 tbt XD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 17, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I'd give you bells, but they are for the winners of the Traditional Art Contest >.<



Tradition art.......

why don't people sell regular colored pencil/graphites on here instead of this digital junk?!  Real art again, not judging and not slamming digital art is super rare on here, I mean tbh I think it has more meaning because you actually took the time to get off an electronic to make something with lots of detail that's hard to do.  XD this sounds stupid, but its my dream to have all digital art on here replaced with IRL art.  It would be a lot more creative and interesting


----------



## Locket (Nov 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Tradition art.......
> 
> why don't people sell regular colored pencil/graphites on here instead of this digital junk?!  Real art again, not judging and not slamming digital art is super rare on here, I mean tbh I think it has more meaning because you actually took the time to get off an electronic to make something with lots of detail that's hard to do.  XD this sounds stupid, but its my dream to have all digital art on here replaced with IRL art.  It would be a lot more creative and interesting



I know! Then it could be _mailed.


_​Wanna help host the next TAC?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Tradition art.......
> 
> why don't people sell regular colored pencil/graphites on here instead of this digital junk?!  Real art again, not judging and not slamming digital art is super rare on here, I mean tbh I think it has more meaning because you actually took the time to get off an electronic to make something with lots of detail that's hard to do.  XD this sounds stupid, but its my dream to have all digital art on here replaced with IRL art.  It would be a lot more creative and interesting



PREACH LUCANOSA PREACH


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 17, 2015)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Do not worry if you were to take a break and there were fruit restocks I would make sure to get you something XD
> But yeah it does not feel the same anymore and a bunch of the people who I used to be great friends with have left TBT, you are on I have known for a while, I remember meeting you in Re-Tail XD



Aw XD you don't have to
and Ikr!?  All of the people I traded with on Re-tail are inactive, it's sad.  And yes! I remember you too! c:  I forgot what we traded but still 



Sugarella said:


> 2015 has not been a good year.



THIS ^
#2k15RIP



ToxiFoxy said:


> You described my feelings in this paragraph so well.
> 
> I miss when popsicles used to only be like 200 tbt XD



OMG XD Yes I still have my 200 TBT pop I bought from Lemon Pop
;-; Peoyne's giveaway was the beginning of the end of the Old Era on TBT
sometimes good things are evil in disguise


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Tradition art.......
> 
> why don't people sell regular colored pencil/graphites on here instead of this digital junk?!  Real art again, not judging and not slamming digital art is super rare on here, I mean tbh I think it has more meaning because you actually took the time to get off an electronic to make something with lots of detail that's hard to do.  XD this sounds stupid, but its my dream to have all digital art on here replaced with IRL art.  It would be a lot more creative and interesting



preach

also i think most traditional artists are amazing!!! digital artists are cool too, but we need more traditional artists!!


----------



## Albuns (Nov 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Tradition art.......
> 
> why don't people sell regular colored pencil/graphites on here instead of this digital junk?!  Real art again, not judging and not slamming digital art is super rare on here, I mean tbh I think it has more meaning because you actually took the time to get off an electronic to make something with lots of detail that's hard to do.  XD this sounds stupid, but its my dream to have all digital art on here replaced with IRL art.  It would be a lot more creative and interesting



THANK YOU.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 17, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I know! Then it could be _mailed.
> 
> _​Wanna help host the next TAC?



YASSS!!!  Plus they could actually get away with selling for IRC, which they all want.

and umm.... this is a stupid question, but what is it? XD I avoid every art thread on here because digital art just annoys me anymore



ToxiFoxy said:


> PREACH LUCANOSA PREACH



LOL why do I wanna copy all of this and make it into a #2k15Hate thread here in the basement/brewsters cafe
otl the salt I'll get I might as well not bother


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> YASSS!!!  Plus they could actually get away with selling for IRC, which they all want.
> 
> and umm.... this is a stupid question, but what is it? XD I avoid every art thread on here because digital art just annoys me anymore
> 
> ...




TAC is the traditional art contest X'D


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 17, 2015)

don't worry I forgot too I also miss when my cakes used to be only 29 tbt and I could hoard them


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 17, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> preach
> 
> also i think most traditional artists are amazing!!! digital artists are cool too, but we need more traditional artists!!



Aye!  Ikr?!  #COLOREDPENCILANDGRAPHITEART



Alby-Kun said:


> THANK YOU.



aye.  but that's just imo.
my mom does colored pencil/graphite and sells it and even owns a business, so if I have patience I can make irl art worth lots of $$$ since she taught me, but nope I got no patience XD


----------



## Locket (Nov 17, 2015)

ToxiFoxy said:


> don't worry I forgot too I also miss when my cakes used to be only 29 tbt and I could hoard them



I hoard cakes then sell them for profit


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 17, 2015)

Why do they charge so much for a username change ; ;
At this rate it'll be 5-6 months before I can afford it...


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 17, 2015)

ToxiFoxy said:


> don't worry I forgot too I also miss when my cakes used to be only 29 tbt and I could hoard them



I just started hoarding oranges and pears c`:

and for the TAC.... eh.... Idk LOL what would I have to do?
Like I said, I avoid almost all art threads so I'll be on there minimally.  I just don't like it at all anymore


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

HOLY FUDGE TOMORROW IS MY FRIEND's BIRTHDAY


----------



## Locket (Nov 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I just started hoarding oranges and pears c`:
> 
> and for the TAC.... eh.... Idk LOL what would I have to do?
> Like I said, I avoid almost all art threads so I'll be on there minimally.  I just don't like it at all anymore



Just help judge, host, and answer questions. Not that much. Also try to get good prizes for winners.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> HOLY FUDGE TOMORROW IS MY FRIEND's BIRTHDAY



Ten days from tomorrow is my cousins bday, and ten days from tomorrow + two days is my Great Grandpas death day.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 17, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> HOLY FUDGE TOMORROW IS MY FRIEND's BIRTHDAY



HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY TO YOUR FRIEND



Bunny Bento said:


> Just help judge, host, and answer questions. Not that much. Also try to get good prizes for winners.



Hnnnng prizes?  Irl ones?  I'm not gonna be able to ship them so I can only do digital ones and I'm poor in tbt XD
I'll help judge/host/answer q's tho if you want?


If I make a bring back 2k14 thread, do you think it'll get salted on?  just curious


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY TO YOUR FRIEND
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THANKS SHE'LL BE HAPPY

I need to get her a present or a card


----------



## Locket (Nov 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY TO YOUR FRIEND
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Digital prizes for realy art 

And everyone would be saltyyyyyyyyyyy on that thread


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

It's so cold in my house e.e


----------



## Albuns (Nov 17, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> HOLY FUDGE TOMORROW IS MY FRIEND's BIRTHDAY



What a coincidence, so is mines. XD It's weird though, the day his birthday rolls around is when his immune system acts like it shuts itself down and he ends up sick.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 17, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> THANKS SHE'LL BE HAPPY
> 
> I need to get her a present or a card


YOU'RE WELCOME

and do a card if you're cheap



Bunny Bento said:


> Digital prizes for realy art
> 
> And everyone would be saltyyyyyyyyyyy on that thread



 Aye!  I can arrange that wth am I gonna give out as a prize

And well it'll be an opinion thread, so would it matter?  Idgaf about people salting me anymore on here.  I've had enough people hate me so it won't matter anyways



Sugarella said:


> It's so cold in my house e.e



blankets are the answer


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> What a coincidence, so is mines. XD It's weird though, the day his birthday rolls around is when his immune system acts like it shuts itself down and he ends up sick.



Lol, that must be sad. He is sick in his birthday.. That's happened to me once, I got a stomach virus, and couldn't have a happy birthday,


----------



## piske (Nov 17, 2015)

Chroma Red said:


> Why do they charge so much for a username change ; ;
> At this rate it'll be 5-6 months before I can afford it...



IKR?! I kind of hate the user name I picked...;_;


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 17, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> What a coincidence, so is mines. XD It's weird though, the day his birthday rolls around is when his immune system acts like it shuts itself down and he ends up sick.



That was my 16th birthday.  I was sick all day and just sat in bed and played on my 3ds/laptop.  I feel his pain.


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

P e o n y said:


> IKR?! I kind of hate the user name I picked...;_;



What!!!! I like it!!


----------



## Albuns (Nov 17, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Lol, that must be sad. He is sick in his birthday.. That's happened to me once, I got a stomach virus, and couldn't have a happy birthday,



His case is that he has a sore throat and coughs. Heck, he wasn't in school last week because it got so bad that he couldn't speak at all.


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> His case is that he has a sore throat and coughs. Heck, he wasn't in school last week because it got so bad that he couldn't speak at all.



that must've been painful ;-;


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 17, 2015)

I wouldn't care about the salt for the 2k15 hate thread, just the possibility of getting banned for a hate thread
Sorry tbt isn't letting me quote idk y


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 17, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Lol, that must be sad. He is sick in his birthday.. That's happened to me once, I got a stomach virus, and couldn't have a happy birthday,



There was a huge storm here on my birthday. The power went out, we couldn't go anywhere, and only two people showed up and they were both family. All we had to do was play speed. My mom didn't want to have to have another birthday, so only two people + my immediate family were there to say happy birthday.

Worst part was, we actually had games planned (we were gonna have an SSB4 tournament) and we didn't get to because it relied on power.


----------



## Albuns (Nov 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> That was my 16th birthday.  I was sick all day and just sat in bed and played on my 3ds/laptop.  I feel his pain.



Oh, he's fine now. He just has to take cough drops every once in a while.


----------



## Locket (Nov 17, 2015)

omg so today, I was in PE and me and my crush were sitting next to each other. We were playing floor hockey, and when we were on break time, he pulled his tooth out, showed and told me. Only ME. He was out partially for the time we were in, but game back and made us win.

Does he like me?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 17, 2015)

ToxiFoxy said:


> I wouldn't care about the salt for the 2k15 hate thread, just the possibility of getting banned for a hate thread
> Sorry tbt isn't letting me quote idk y



It's not a hate thread, it's an opinions thread.  if I get banned for it, then that just shows the admins/mods are salty too



Alby-Kun said:


> Oh, he's fine now. He just has to take cough drops every once in a while.



That's good!  And I'm still sick though.... stomach virus.  It better go away by Christmas


----------



## piske (Nov 17, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> What!!!! I like it!!



Hahaha aww thanks :> I like YOURS. It's creative and cute!


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 17, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> omg so today, I was in PE and me and my crush were sitting next to each other. We were playing floor hockey, and when we were on break time, he pulled his tooth out, showed and told me. Only ME. He was out partially for the time we were in, but game back and made us win.
> 
> Does he like me?



In my knowledge of my own gender..hmmmm...

So, I THINK that he considers you a good enough friend to show you/trust you with these seeing things.

You're gettin' there.


----------



## Locket (Nov 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> In my knowledge of my own gender..hmmmm...
> 
> So, I THINK that he considers you a good enough friend to show you/trust you with these seeing things.
> 
> You're gettin' there.



I swear I'm not even trying XD


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

P e o n y said:


> Hahaha aww thanks :> I like YOURS. It's creative and cute!



What!! I just added Ella at the end of Sugar!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunny Bento said:


> I swear I'm not even trying XD



You're so lucky! I have yet to talk to my crush

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> It's not a hate thread, it's an opinions thread.  if I get banned for it, then that just shows the admins/mods are salty too
> 
> 
> 
> That's good!  And I'm still sick though.... stomach virus.  It better go away by Christmas



I hope you get better soon Luca! <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 17, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I swear I'm not even trying XD



Lmao

Here's a tip: don't express your love now, wait. If anything, the longest you can wait is when you two are 'best friends' but then it will be incredibly awkward. The best is to let him confess first, that way you both no. Keep an eye on his gestures/etc., he might not be genuine with his actions.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 17, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> omg so today, I was in PE and me and my crush were sitting next to each other. We were playing floor hockey, and when we were on break time, he pulled his tooth out, showed and told me. Only ME. He was out partially for the time we were in, but game back and made us win.
> 
> Does he like me?



DUH, why else would he yank it out XD
seriously though, you have a great chance!  keep hanging out with him and get to know him better



Sugarella said:


> I hope you get better soon Luca! <3



Ty! <3


posted it!!!! LET THE SALT TRAIN COME A-ROLLING BABY


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> DUH, why else would he yank it out XD
> seriously though, you have a great chance!  keep hanging out with him and get to know him better
> 
> 
> ...




I posted in it huehue


----------



## Locket (Nov 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Lmao
> 
> Here's a tip: don't express your love now, wait. If anything, the longest you can wait is when you two are 'best friends' but then it will be incredibly awkward. The best is to let him confess first, that way you both no. Keep an eye on his gestures/etc., he might not be genuine with his actions.



I'm too shy to tell him anyway XD


----------



## piske (Nov 17, 2015)

@Sugarella: haha fair enough :> but mine is literally just the name of a flower!


----------



## Locket (Nov 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> DUH, why else would he yank it out XD
> seriously though, you have a great chance!  keep hanging out with him and get to know him better



he put it in his pocket and dealt with it after the game, he said:

"Look! I pulled my tooth out!" -holds tooth in hand-


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

Honestly I want to ask my crush where he got his Seahawks sweater because it is FAB


----------



## Miharu (Nov 17, 2015)

Heyy guys!!! Just wanted to keep you guys updated before I head off to work!! There will be a big announcement tonight once I get home from work!! <3 I have been out all day hanging out with a close friend of mine who decided to visit from out of town! I will be reading all the posts I have missed from today and yesterday once I get back! I will be replying to all your questions :> Thanks for staying good!! I hope you guys are having a wonderful day!!! I miss you guys! <333


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Heyy guys!!! Just wanted to keep you guys updated before I head off to work!! There will be a big announcement tonight once I get home from work!! <3 I have been out all day hanging out with a close friend of mine who decided to visit from out of town! I will be reading all the posts I have missed from today and yesterday once I get back! I will be replying to all your questions :> Thanks for staying good!! I hope you guys are having a wonderful day!!! I kiss you guys! <333



Can't wait for the big announcement!! <33


----------



## Locket (Nov 17, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Honestly I want to ask my crush where he got his Seahawks sweater because it is FAB



Don't tell my 4th grade teacher. He hates the Seahawks. I like the Packers, but then again my grandpa is from Wisconsin XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 17, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Heyy guys!!! Just wanted to keep you guys updated before I head off to work!! There will be a big announcement tonight once I get home from work!! <3 I have been out all day hanging out with a close friend of mine who decided to visit from out of town! I will be reading all the posts I have missed from today and yesterday once I get back! I will be replying to all your questions :> Thanks for staying good!! I hope you guys are having a wonderful day!!! *I kiss you guys!* <333



*Ultimate blush*

W-What? 
THIS CHANGES EVERYTHING

- - - Post Merge - - -

OI YOU EDITED IT


----------



## Miharu (Nov 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> *Ultimate blush*
> 
> W-What?
> THIS CHANGES EVERYTHING
> ...



SHHH YOU GUYS SAW NOTHING LOOL IT WAS A TYPO AHAHAHA


----------



## Albuns (Nov 17, 2015)

Miharu said:


> SHHH YOU GUYS SAW NOTHING LOOL IT WAS A TYPO AHAHAHA



O-oh... has Mimi-senpai finally noticed us all? >////<


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

Miharu said:


> SHHH YOU GUYS SAW NOTHING LOOL IT WAS A TYPO AHAHAHA



OMG LOOOL 

At first I was like kiss?? HMMMM
then you edited it and I'm like OHOHOHOH


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 17, 2015)

Miharu said:


> SHHH YOU GUYS SAW NOTHING LOOL IT WAS A TYPO AHAHAHA



Too late; I exposed you c:<
Now you owe us all a kiss


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 17, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Heyy guys!!! Just wanted to keep you guys updated before I head off to work!! There will be a big announcement tonight once I get home from work!! <3 I have been out all day hanging out with a close friend of mine who decided to visit from out of town! I will be reading all the posts I have missed from today and yesterday once I get back! I will be replying to all your questions :> Thanks for staying good!! I hope you guys are having a wonderful day!!! I miss you guys! <333



Can't wait to see the announcement! c:



Sparro said:


> *Ultimate blush*
> 
> W-What?
> THIS CHANGES EVERYTHING
> ...



.....
Okay this just got awkward.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Can't wait to see the announcement! c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry
but
uh
I have no explanation for my actions, you're gonna have to deal with it


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Sorry
> but
> uh
> I have no explanation for my actions, you're gonna have to deal with it



mimi x ajay
don't deny, you know it's true


----------



## Locket (Nov 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> *Ultimate blush*



Thats me right now, plus the butterflies in my stomach!

 Does he like me? thats the real question in my mind right now


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> mimi x ajay
> don't deny, you know it's true



Two things

1. I'm married and devoted, and I'm pretty sure Mimi has a girlfriend
2. She'd probably get arrested because she's 7 years older than me

and a bonus

Bonus.) I doubt she'd wanna date me anyway :')


----------



## Locket (Nov 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Two things
> 
> 1. I'm married and devoted, and I'm pretty sure Mimi has a girlfriend
> 2. She'd probably get arrested because she's 7 years older than me
> ...



The bonus is probably true, the chances are probably 89.9999999999% she wouldn't want to date you


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 17, 2015)

How old is everyone here?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 17, 2015)

Chroma Red said:


> How old is everyone here?



I'm 13


----------



## Locket (Nov 17, 2015)

Chroma Red said:


> How old is everyone here?



I'm only 11, but have a crush (I also had a crush in kindergarten, but that was ruined by my mom telling HIS mom, RIP)


----------



## Albuns (Nov 17, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I'm only 11, but have a crush (I also had a crush in kindergarten, but that was ruined by my mom telling HIS mom, RIP)



Nowadays, If I ever have a crush on anyone, I tell myself that I'm not worth their time and that they'd be happier being single anyways.


----------



## Mink (Nov 17, 2015)

Chroma Red said:


> How old is everyone here?



Hiya! I'm 15 years old, nice to meet you c:


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 17, 2015)

Good god, I am over twice everyone's age. xD


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

Chroma Red said:


> How old is everyone here?



100 nah jk

11


----------



## Mink (Nov 17, 2015)

Chroma Red said:


> Good god, I am over twice everyone's age. xD



Everyone's still a kid at heart :'D also do you play league? you should totally add me if you do! I saw a pic of Miss Fortune in your sig ^w^


----------



## Albuns (Nov 17, 2015)

Chroma Red said:


> How old is everyone here?



16, but I wanna be 11 again. Life was so easy and innocent back then.


----------



## Mink (Nov 17, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> 16, but I wanna be 11 again. Life was so easy and innocent back then.



i wanna go back to preschool and play with blocks and having everything done for me #how2adult


----------



## Albuns (Nov 17, 2015)

Mink said:


> i wanna go back to preschool and play with blocks and having everything done for me #how2adult



That's too far back... I want to have useless knowledge and be able to express it, even if it was mostly false. xD


----------



## Mink (Nov 17, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> That's too far back... I want to have useless knowledge and be able to express it, even if it was mostly false. xD



in elementary school i was a procrastinator, i was too mature for my age also because i played too many mmorpgs and learned many good and bad things from people at the age of 7 *cry* when you learn to type without reading the keyboard at 8 that's when you know you used too much computer xD

also middle school i was that serious loner type and i would like someone who always glared and hated everyone but i didnt so there's that


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 17, 2015)

Mink said:


> also do you play league? you should totally add me if you do! I saw a pic of Miss Fortune in your sig ^w^



I used to. Miss Fortune was one of the first champs I bought. She's in my sig because I think she's sexy :3
I never made it to level 30 (stopped at 27), and I only played bots. Too much drama in PVP, and the little bit of drama in bots was enough to make me quit. I'd have quit much faster if I had done only PVP. I played enough to own all but 2 of the ADC in-game before Lucian was released, along with a few other champs from various roles.


----------



## Albuns (Nov 17, 2015)

Mink said:


> in elementary school i was a procrastinator, i was too mature for my age also because i played too many mmorpgs and learned many good and bad things from people at the age of 7 *cry* when you learn to type without reading the keyboard at 8 that's when you know you used too much computer xD
> 
> also middle school i was that serious loner type and i would like someone who always glared and hated everyone but i didnt so there's that



What? Really? XD What MMOs did you play?


----------



## Mink (Nov 17, 2015)

Chroma Red said:


> I used to. Miss Fortune was one of the first champs I bought. She's in my sig because I think she's sexy :3
> I never made it to level 30 (stopped at 27), and I only played bots. Too much drama in PVP, and the little bit of drama in bots was enough to make me quit. I'd have quit much faster if I had done only PVP. I played enough to own all but 2 of the ADC in-game before Lucian was released, along with a few other champs from various roles.



Aww that's too bad! yeah she's definitely one of those sexy champs, especially ahri who is a korean girl with nine tails and has a kpop skin (who doesnt think thats hot) yeah league doesn't have the best community...that's why i tend to only play with a full team w/ people i know or a couple of friends so there's usually no drama for me! Well if you ever decide to come back, I'll be here ^w^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> What? Really? XD What MMOs did you play?



auhhmmm grand fantasia, maplestory, trickster, fiesta or somethin and others i forgot xD


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 17, 2015)

Might be awhile before I reinstall League lol.
I just reinstalled WoW, so I might be playing that for awhile.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 18, 2015)

I AM FINALLY HOME FROM WORKKK YESSSSS <3333 Okay time to back read all the posts I've missed ahahaha!!! Get ready for lots of quotes XD Then I'll work on the announcement! <:


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 18, 2015)

DDDDDDDD Announcement hyyyyyyyype! even though I'm not even sure what the announcement is about

Anyway, good morning/afternoon/evening/night everyone! How are you all today?


----------



## himeki (Nov 18, 2015)

I love my layout!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 18, 2015)

P e o n y said:


> @Miharu: YUUUMMM SUSHI! I want some!!! :> What kind is your fav? Sounds like a good day!!!


AHH I REALLY REALLY LOVE SPICY SUSHI <333 I just love spicy things in general ahahaha XD But Nigiri is also so yummy ahh <3 How about you? <:



gravyplz said:


> -boop-
> hey everyone! i just woke up from a sleep, that i really needed lol
> i finished all my exams!!!
> i'm so happy, now i can do the exact same thing i was doing but without the guilt
> how's everyone been??


OMG AYEEEE GRAVY!!! I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! JSKLFD NOW YOU CAN FINALLY REST!!!! ; v; <3333 I've been super great!! How about you?? 



misspiggy95 said:


> *ploop*


MISSPIGGYYY /SCREAMS IT HAS BEEN SO LONGGG <333 I HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT WEEK!!! <333 I miss you!! ; v; <3



RainCrossing said:


> i really want to join but I don't have a Popsicle.


You don't need a popsicle to join!  Sorry for the super late reply! I've been pretty busy these past 2-3 days!! > v< Would you like me to add you to our Popsicles in Freezing Roster?  For more information, please head on to the first page of this thread and read my first post along with Buddy's first post! Our posts will explain everything about Team Popsicle! <3 



Chroma Red said:


> Any chance I can get a Team Popsicle sig?


You most definitely can once you reach 50+ posts on team popsicle!! <333 That's the only requirement to get a badge! <: (Though since you've been active since you've joined, reaching 50 posts in this thread wouldn't be hard for you at all! ;D I'll notify you once you've reached 50! <3 Also to check how many posts you have on this thread, you can head on over to the rules on my first post and I believe I have a spoiler that tells you how to check XD ) 



taesaek said:


> good morning everyone, wow i swear back reading everything you miss over the night / day is truly a brutal experience. how is everyone today?
> 
> good evening evvie, i'm glad to see you got your lineup squared away.


GOOD EVENING TAEEEE <3333 Ahhhh I just finished back reading everything too!! Hahaha XD I'm doing great!! Just recently got off from work so I'm super happy!! How about you? <3



tirru said:


> I got another popsicle!!!!


TIRRUU CONGRATS ON YOUR SECOND POPSICLE AHHH <333 I'll move you up in the roster!!! ;D



Blackjack said:


> I have been thinking about taking a break from TBT for a while.


Aww!! ; v ; We will always be here when you decide to come back!! <333 



Chroma Red said:


> Why do they charge so much for a username change ; ;
> At this rate it'll be 5-6 months before I can afford it...


Oh no!! ; __ ; What did you want to change your username to? O: Also they charge that much since they don't want members to keep constantly changing their names which will confuse a lot of people. > v<



Alby-Kun said:


> O-oh... has Mimi-senpai finally noticed us all? >////<


LOL BUT I HAVE ALWAYS NOTICED YOU GUYS AHAHAHAHA XD



Sugarella said:


> OMG LOOOL
> 
> At first I was like kiss?? HMMMM
> then you edited it and I'm like OHOHOHOH


SHHH AHAHA I WAS ON MY PHONE AND MADE THAT TYPO XD I edited it ASAP when I re-read my post :'D I was hoping no one saw!!!



Sparro said:


> Too late; I exposed you c:<
> Now you owe us all a kiss


NEVERRRR LOL XD



Lucanosa said:


> Can't wait to see the announcement! c:
> 
> .....
> Okay this just got awkward.


save me



Lucanosa said:


> mimi x ajay
> don't deny, you know it's true


-raises hand- I OBJECT!! It should be
Miharu x Patrick
XD 



Sparro said:


> Two things
> 
> 1. I'm married and devoted, and I'm pretty sure Mimi has a girlfriend
> 2. She'd probably get arrested because she's 7 years older than me
> ...


1. *boyfriend ahahaha XD Patrick is a male! XD
2. Yeah :') I'm not planning on going to jail anytime soon

Bonus: Sorry you thought right XD Patrick is the only man for me <33

p.s. I know we are all joking around about this ahaha



Chroma Red said:


> How old is everyone here?


I'm 20! XD 




SuperStar2361 said:


> DDDDDDDD Announcement hyyyyyyyype! even though I'm not even sure what the announcement is about
> 
> Anyway, good morning/afternoon/evening/night everyone! How are you all today?


You'll see soon then! <: Finally finished back reading after eating ahaha XD

I'm doing great!!! Slightly sleepy/tired, but happy I'm off work XD How about you? c:



MayorEvvie said:


> I love my layout!


Where? O: I want to see!! (unless you are talking about your sig, because if you are, I love it too <: It looks great! <3 )


----------



## Miharu (Nov 18, 2015)

✧ The 1k Tbt Giveaway is now OPEN!!! <333 For more information, please head on to the first page of this thread and scroll down to the bottom of my first post! ​


----------



## aericell (Nov 18, 2015)

mmmmmmm finally going to sleep!! don't wanna bother doing the rest of my homework when i can't focus any longer x_x
night everyone c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> ✧ The 1k Tbt Giveaway is now OPEN!!! <333 For more information, please head on to the first page of this thread and scroll down to the bottom of my first post! ​



oh yay!

Edit: I'd like to enter please! Both ways, so I'll use 100 pps for the other entry c:


----------



## Miharu (Nov 18, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> mmmmmmm finally going to sleep!! don't wanna bother doing the rest of my homework when i can't focus any longer x_x
> night everyone c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



NIGHTTT <33 Sleep tight!! I'll probably be heading to bed soon too!! Hahaha XD I'm sleepy ; v; Work always tires me out, but I didn't want to make you guys wait another day for the giveaway to open! XD


----------



## aericell (Nov 18, 2015)

Miharu said:


> NIGHTTT <33 Sleep tight!! I'll probably be heading to bed soon too!! Hahaha XD I'm sleepy ; v; Work always tires me out, but I didn't want to make you guys wait another day for the giveaway to open! XD



night!! i edited my post to enter btw in case you didn't see it e.e oops


----------



## Miharu (Nov 18, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> night!! i edited my post to enter btw in case you didn't see it e.e oops



OHH Thanks for letting me know!! I just added you into the Entry List! c: (P.s. I'll be updating your Quest Roster and everyone's else officially sometime tomorrow!! So I'm pretty sure you definitely have more pps than what it currently says XD )


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey Miharu XD How was your time at the friend's ;D I kept my patty company, no worries ahahah.

Also I'll enter the giveaway lol


----------



## Miharu (Nov 18, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Hey Miharu XD How was your time at the friend's ;D I kept my patty company, no worries ahahah.
> 
> Also I'll enter the giveaway lol



IT WAS GREATTT AHAHAHA I had a lot of fun! XD And ohhh nice to see you have a new friend named patty! <: Patrick was with me hanging out with my friend huhu

Okay!!~ Entered you!


----------



## himeki (Nov 18, 2015)

@Miharu, I mean my collectable lineup! But thank you for the compliment!


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> omg so today, I was in PE and me and my crush were sitting next to each other. We were playing floor hockey, and when we were on break time, he pulled his tooth out, showed and told me. Only ME. He was out partially for the time we were in, but game back and made us win.
> 
> Does he like me?



I know I am like 7 hours late here but, I am doing floor hockey in gym too XD

Also that means he's starting to think of you as a friend which is a good start


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 18, 2015)

TODAY IS MY BDAY!! DD
I hate birthdays though


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 18, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Tradition art.......
> 
> why don't people sell regular colored pencil/graphites on here instead of this digital junk?!  Real art again, not judging and not slamming digital art is super rare on here, I mean tbh I think it has more meaning because you actually took the time to get off an electronic to make something with lots of detail that's hard to do.  XD this sounds stupid, but its my dream to have all digital art on here replaced with IRL art.  It would be a lot more creative and interesting



THANK YOU! //BOWS DOWN 
//PRAISES
 I'm a traditional artist myself, simply because I can't even figure out how to work a tablet and a pen for the life of me @v@<<


----------



## duckvely (Nov 18, 2015)

good morning everyone! how is your day?


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 18, 2015)

Good morning all~


----------



## Llust (Nov 18, 2015)

hey c: hows everyone doing?

i really dont know what it was like out there, but i live in washington so we expect freezing weather every day. yesterday it was so much worse for some reason and trying to get to all of my classes was hell. i feel so weak bc the wind actually slammed me against the wall lol ;v;..and one of my classes are in the portables so during a lesson, the wind just slammed the door open and made a hole in the wall. but yeah i had a sht ton of homework that day and tests to prep for. while i was just getting started on hw by the time i got home, the power went out :/ i thought it was just going to last for like an hour but the power didnt even come back on until now.so i just spent 2pm - 9pm just..i dont even know what i was doing - nothing productive, thats for sure e.o i found out that the place i work at still had electricity and noticing that my phone only had like %20 batteries & the store was still open, i called in and asked if i could work that day even though my shifts are just on fridays and saturdays. i got rejected. but yeah- im not even lying but theres a line of trees in front of my house and more than half of them are either bent over or on the ground. school is canceled for today bc there were so many accidents caused last night and this morning by the weather and i realized that this isnt even that rare. we get black outs due to heavy wind currents at least once or twice every few months. iM JUST SO GLAD TO SEE MY COMPUTER IS ALIVE AGAIN LIKE BABY I MISSED YOU


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 18, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ✧ The 1k Tbt Giveaway is now OPEN!!! <333 For more information, please head on to the first page of this thread and scroll down to the bottom of my first post! ​



I'd love to enter, please ^^ and also if I have 100 pp's could I enter that way also? thank you !

also, hello tp! How are you all?


----------



## himeki (Nov 18, 2015)

I GOT CAUGHT IN THE HURRICANE WAH


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 18, 2015)

mimihime said:


> hey c: hows everyone doing?
> 
> i really dont know what it was like out there, but i live in washington so we expect freezing weather every day. yesterday it was so much worse for some reason and trying to get to all of my classes was hell. i feel so weak bc the wind actually slammed me against the wall lol ;v;..and one of my classes are in the portables so during a lesson, the wind just slammed the door open and made a hole in the wall. but yeah i had a sht ton of homework that day and tests to prep for. while i was just getting started on hw by the time i got home, the power went out :/ i thought it was just going to last for like an hour but the power didnt even come back on until now.so i just spent 2pm - 9pm just..i dont even know what i was doing - nothing productive, thats for sure e.o i found out that the place i work at still had electricity and noticing that my phone only had like %20 batteries & the store was still open, i called in and asked if i could work that day even though my shifts are just on fridays and saturdays. i got rejected. but yeah- im not even lying but theres a line of trees in front of my house and more than half of them are either bent over or on the ground. school is canceled for today bc there were so many accidents caused last night and this morning by the weather and i realized that this isnt even that rare. we get black outs due to heavy wind currents at least once or twice every few months. iM JUST SO GLAD TO SEE MY COMPUTER IS ALIVE AGAIN LIKE BABY I MISSED YOU



I live almost right above you in BC. There's a large storm passing through here, Washington might just be affected.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 18, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> THANK YOU! //BOWS DOWN
> //PRAISES
> I'm a traditional artist myself, simply because I can't even figure out how to work a tablet and a pen for the life of me @v@<<



well if you were here last night in brewster's cafe, apparently I'm being salty, so I'm sorry

*sigh* too bad people get butthurt when you try saying your opinion and it conflicts with their opinions/beliefs


----------



## himeki (Nov 18, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> well if you were here last night in brewster's cafe, apparently I'm being salty, so I'm sorry
> 
> *sigh* too bad people get butthurt when you try saying your opinion and it conflicts with their opinions/beliefs



says the guys who got butthurt when we wouldn't let your waifu into the stream memes


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I GOT CAUGHT IN THE HURRICANE WAH



o-o' are you okay? sounds kinda scary o:

i'm so cold x.x'
/lies down and curls into ball to preserve heat/


----------



## himeki (Nov 18, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> o-o' are you okay? sounds kinda scary o:
> 
> i'm so cold x.x'
> /lies down and curls into ball to preserve heat/



It was raining so hard on the way home! I'm camping out at my friends place RN.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> says the guys who got butthurt when we wouldn't let your waifu into the stream memes



I wasn't butthurt, I thought it was stupid why she was voted out and the whole scenario around it.  and she's not my waifu.

if you people really think I'm that salty and horrible and everything, then maybe you'll be happy if I leave/go on hiatus??  Or at least avoid the Basement and half the forum.

I'm sorry I ever bothered to try to be friends with any of you


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> It was raining so hard on the way home! I'm camping out at my friends place RN.



ah o: that's good  at least you are safe now! 
before today i've been stuck in rain so bad ;u; this one time I was walking to the train station from college and a sudden downpour of rain and my hair was so wet, and my jeans were really wet haha ;u; it was really uncomfortable. recently though it's been raining like crazy here (and windy), literally as soon as I got home it started raining lol.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> @Miharu, I mean my collectable lineup! But thank you for the compliment!


OHH IT LOOKS NICE AS WELL!! <33 And you're welcome! 



Gregriii said:


> TODAY IS MY BDAY!! DD
> I hate birthdays though


AYEEE HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! I hope you have a great time today!!!



duckyluv said:


> good morning everyone! how is your day?


Morning!! <33 My day has been pretty good! Deciding on what I'll like to eat for breakfast! How about yours? c:



Chroma Red said:


> Good morning all~


Morning Chroma!  How are you doing today? c:



mimihime said:


> hey c: hows everyone doing?
> 
> i really dont know what it was like out there, but i live in washington so we expect freezing weather every day. yesterday it was so much worse for some reason and trying to get to all of my classes was hell. i feel so weak bc the wind actually slammed me against the wall lol ;v;..and one of my classes are in the portables so during a lesson, the wind just slammed the door open and made a hole in the wall. but yeah i had a sht ton of homework that day and tests to prep for. while i was just getting started on hw by the time i got home, the power went out :/ i thought it was just going to last for like an hour but the power didnt even come back on until now.so i just spent 2pm - 9pm just..i dont even know what i was doing - nothing productive, thats for sure e.o i found out that the place i work at still had electricity and noticing that my phone only had like %20 batteries & the store was still open, i called in and asked if i could work that day even though my shifts are just on fridays and saturdays. i got rejected. but yeah- im not even lying but theres a line of trees in front of my house and more than half of them are either bent over or on the ground. school is canceled for today bc there were so many accidents caused last night and this morning by the weather and i realized that this isnt even that rare. we get black outs due to heavy wind currents at least once or twice every few months. iM JUST SO GLAD TO SEE MY COMPUTER IS ALIVE AGAIN LIKE BABY I MISSED YOU


AYEEE I'm doing great!! Thanks for asking! <3

AND OMG JSKLDFJSLFDS Ahhh Thank god you are safe!! ; __ ; jsklfjdls



Sleepi said:


> I'd love to enter, please ^^ and also if I have 100 pp's could I enter that way also? thank you !
> 
> also, hello tp! How are you all?


Of course!! You have been entered twice! <3 

I'm doing great!! How about yourself? 



MayorEvvie said:


> I GOT CAUGHT IN THE HURRICANE WAH


NOOO!!!! ARE YOU OKAY??? ; ___ ;



MayorEvvie said:


> says the guys who got butthurt when we wouldn't let your waifu into the stream memes


Evvie, that comment was really unnecessary :c


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 18, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Morning Chroma!  How are you doing today? c:



Would be great if I didn't have to close at work tonight :/
To answer your earlier question several pages back, I plan to change my username to "Prince Lest"


----------



## sej (Nov 18, 2015)

Oooo a giveaway! Better get posting then! 
How has everyone's day been?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 18, 2015)

Chroma Red said:


> Would be great if I didn't have to close at work tonight :/
> To answer your earlier question several pages back, I plan to change my username to "Prince Lest"



Awww!! ; __ ; What time does your shift start? :c And do you get out late?

OHH!~ To be honest, I really like Chroma Red better then Prince Lest! XD Though both names are really good, I just like your current one the best! <3


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 18, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Awww!! ; __ ; What time does your shift start? :c And do you get out late?
> 
> OHH!~ To be honest, I really like Chroma Red better then Prince Lest! XD Though both names are really good, I just like your current one the best! <3



5pm - 11pm.

I'm open to suggestions on the name!


----------



## sej (Nov 18, 2015)

Chroma Red said:


> 5pm - 11pm.
> 
> I'm open to suggestions on the name!



That's a long shift! ;-;

Keep your name the same i would say!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 18, 2015)

Sej said:


> Oooo a giveaway! Better get posting then!
> How has everyone's day been?


My day has been great!~ About to head out soon to buy some things ahaha XD How about yours? c:



Chroma Red said:


> 5pm - 11pm.
> 
> I'm open to suggestions on the name!


OHH not too bad!! cx 

Hmm I'm really bad at naming ahaha XD


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 18, 2015)

hello

i rly wanted those eggs but oh well ;  ;

also Miharu finding a yellow house is so hard!! no one is selling...


----------



## sej (Nov 18, 2015)

Miharu said:


> My day has been great!~ About to head out soon to buy some things ahaha XD How about yours? c:
> 
> 
> OHH not too bad!! cx
> ...



Oooo, what you going to buy? 

Mine has been ok, well, as good as school can get aha


----------



## Miharu (Nov 18, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> hello
> 
> i rly wanted those eggs but oh well ;  ;
> 
> also Miharu finding a yellow house is so hard!! no one is selling...


AYEEEE and aww!! ; __; lsjdfs I hope you find a seller for the egg soon!! <3

Omg I bet!! jsdfls  ; __ ; I hope someone sells it to you soon! <3 So nice of you to buy it for your friend! cx



Sej said:


> Oooo, what you going to buy?
> 
> Mine has been ok, well, as good as school can get aha


Snacks ahaha! XD

Aww!! Are you still in school? Or did you just get out? O:


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 18, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AYEEEE and aww!! ; __; lsjdfs I hope you find a seller for the egg soon!! <3
> 
> Omg I bet!! jsdfls  ; __ ; I hope someone sells it to you soon! <3 So nice of you to buy it for your friend! cx


ahh thank you! it seems like collectibles are getting harder and harder to find. ; ___ ;

and yeah I hope so to! thanks XDDDD that friend is u btw


----------



## Miharu (Nov 18, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> ahh thank you! it seems like collectibles are getting harder and harder to find. ; ___ ;
> 
> and yeah I hope so to! thanks XDDDD that friend is u btw



Yeah sjfdlsks at least collectibles we want! Hahaha XD I really can't wait to hear about the new direct soon!! <: What do you think it'll be about? XD

OMFG THAT WHITE LOOL SJKLFJSD WHAT WHYYYYY sjdflsj nooo don't spend tbt on me :') You're too sweet! But you should save your TBT for collectibles you want!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 18, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yeah sjfdlsks at least collectibles we want! Hahaha XD I really can't wait to hear about the new direct soon!! <: What do you think it'll be about? XD
> 
> OMFG THAT WHITE LOOL SJKLFJSD WHAT WHYYYYY sjdflsj nooo don't spend tbt on me :') You're too sweet! But you should save your TBT for collectibles you want!



Hahaha! I'm hoping for a house restock lol I'm rly wanting a full set.

HAHAHAHA XDDDDDD noooooo you've been so nice and you've been looking forever plus I can afford it and idk I just wanted to get you something


----------



## Miharu (Nov 18, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Hahaha! I'm hoping for a house restock lol I'm rly wanting a full set.
> 
> HAHAHAHA XDDDDDD noooooo you've been so nice and you've been looking forever plus I can afford it and idk I just wanted to get you something



SAME HERE!!! LOL The houses are amazing XD <3 

JSDKLFDJS NOO JSLKDJS I won't accept because it'll make me feel super bad!!! ; v ; That's so much tbt owl! :'D The gesture and thought is super sweet of you!! Thank you Owl <333


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 18, 2015)

Miharu said:


> SAME HERE!!! LOL The houses are amazing XD <3
> 
> JSDKLFDJS NOO JSLKDJS I won't accept because it'll make me feel super bad!!! ; v ; That's so much tbt owl! :'D The gesture and thought is super sweet of you!! Thank you Owl <333


YAAAASSSS they aree!!

a;dfgASRUIGHAIULHVBER okk if you won't accept it then there


----------



## Miharu (Nov 18, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> YAAAASSSS they aree!!
> 
> a;dfgASRUIGHAIULHVBER okk if you won't accept it then there



What houses do you have so far? O:

OMFG OWL JSLFKJDSFD LOL /SENDS IT BACK NOOOO YOU ARE TOO SWEET I REALLY CAN'T- HAHAHA


----------



## sej (Nov 18, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AYEEEE and aww!! ; __; lsjdfs I hope you find a seller for the egg soon!! <3
> 
> Omg I bet!! jsdfls  ; __ ; I hope someone sells it to you soon! <3 So nice of you to buy it for your friend! cx
> 
> ...



I got out around 4 hours ago!

Oooo, have fun shopping!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 18, 2015)

YAAAAAASSSSSS ANOTHER GIVEAWAY

I'd like to enter it, please!

- - - Post Merge - - -

*sees who's browsing this thread* *expects a VM*

I'M SURE A CERTAIN SOMEONE WHO'S ON THIS THREAD KNOWS WHY XD


----------



## Albuns (Nov 18, 2015)

YESSS, Just realized next week is Thanksgiving! And that means Thursday and Friday off~ =w=


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 18, 2015)

I would like to participate in the 1k giveaway please! c:

Also I'd like to spend 100 pps for an extra entry; thank you!


----------



## Albuns (Nov 18, 2015)

Oh, I'd like to participate also!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Oh, I'd like to participate also!



Hey Alby!  How are you doing today?


----------



## Albuns (Nov 18, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Hey Alby!  How are you doing today?



I'm doing okay, just sitting here doing nothing so far. How was your day, Luca?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 18, 2015)

OOO CAN I ENTER THE GIVEAWAY?! DD


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 18, 2015)

Can I be added to the "Poor guys that don't own a popsicle" list?? thanks!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 18, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> YAAAAAASSSSSS ANOTHER GIVEAWAY
> 
> I'd like to enter it, please!
> 
> ...



I ALWAYS BROWSE THIS THREAD LIKE LEGIT
 IF YOU COME ON AT LIKE 4 AM
IT'LL BE LIKE

LOOK WHO'S BROWSING THIS THREAD: BUCKY BARNES

IT'S ALWAYS GONNA BE THERE

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> Can I be added to the "Poor guys that don't own a popsicle" list?? thanks!!



Same LMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAO


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I'm doing okay, just sitting here doing nothing so far. How was your day, Luca?



Procrastination aye? 
And tbh.... not the best.  But it's getting better.  I'm still a little upset about yesterday, and the salt that almost poured on me.  But what can you do about it?


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 18, 2015)

Oh god, it IS Thanksgiving pretty soon....

*shoots self*


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 18, 2015)

Idk what thanksgiving is

I jheard it's a festive day where u eat a lot of turkey with the excuse of saying ty to somebody or idk


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 18, 2015)

Omf my mum just told me to make a list of what I want for Christmas

mUM WE'RE IN THE MIDDLE OF NOVEMBER, IT'S TOO EARLY FOR THAT

Oh well, I've known what I wanted for Christmas for the past two months, maybe even longer.


----------



## himeki (Nov 18, 2015)

I'd like to get two entries please!


----------



## Albuns (Nov 18, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Procrastination aye?
> And tbh.... not the best.  But it's getting better.  I'm still a little upset about yesterday, and the salt that almost poured on me.  But what can you do about it?



Indeed~ 
Eh, should've expected it. Most people will say something about your opinions because it contradicts their opinion to the point where it annoys them.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 18, 2015)

I wanna join..but no popsicle. Just a popsicle in freezing ;-;


----------



## Miharu (Nov 18, 2015)

Sej said:


> I got out around 4 hours ago!
> 
> Oooo, have fun shopping!


OHH NICEE!!!

And thanks!!! XD Just waiting for my boyfriend to wake up ahahah XD



SuperStar2361 said:


> YAAAAAASSSSSS ANOTHER GIVEAWAY
> 
> I'd like to enter it, please!


AYEE OF COURSE!~ You've been added to the Entry List! <:



Lucanosa said:


> I would like to participate in the 1k giveaway please! c:
> 
> Also I'd like to spend 100 pps for an extra entry; thank you!


OF COURSE!~ <3 You've been added to the Entry List! 



Alby-Kun said:


> Oh, I'd like to participate also!


YESSS of course!! <3 Did you also want to redeem an extra entry using 100 pps? c:



Bucky Barnes said:


> OOO CAN I ENTER THE GIVEAWAY?! DD


YES YOU CANN <333 You've been added to the Entry List! 



Gregriii said:


> Can I be added to the "Poor guys that don't own a popsicle" list?? thanks!!


Of course! <: I'll add you to the popsicle in freezing list once the giveaway ends! For now I'll write down your name on a sticky note to keep track of who's new on the roster XD 



Chroma Red said:


> Oh god, it IS Thanksgiving pretty soon....
> 
> *shoots self*


WOOO!~ I can't wait to eat a lot of mashed potatoes LOL XD



MayorEvvie said:


> I'd like to get two entries please!


OF COURSE <333 You've been added to the Entry List! 



KawaiiLotus said:


> I wanna join..but no popsicle. Just a popsicle in freezing ;-;


Hahaha there's not a really big difference between popsicles in freezing and those in the official roster! c: They only get a few perks/benefits for actually having popsicles! cx (Though more perks shall be added in the future ahaha) XD 

Welcome to Team Popsicle btw! D I'll be adding you to the Popsicle in Freezing list once our current giveaway is over! It's to keep track of our new members!~ c: Since new members who joins will not be able to participate in this current giveaway that's made for our members before the giveaway was announced! cx


----------



## Albuns (Nov 18, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YESSS of course!! <3 Did you also want to redeem an extra entry using 100 pps? c:



Yush please! owo Oh, and herru, Mimi-senpai~


----------



## Miharu (Nov 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Yush please! owo Oh, and herru, Mimi-senpai~



Added your extra entry! <3 AND AYEEEE!~ How are you doing today? <3


----------



## Albuns (Nov 18, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Added your extra entry! <3 AND AYEEEE!~ How are you doing today? <3



I'm pretty perky~ How about you? c:


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 18, 2015)

> Hahaha there's not a really big difference between popsicles in freezing and those in the official roster! c: They only get a few perks/benefits for actually having popsicles! cx (Though more perks shall be added in the future ahaha) XD
> 
> Welcome to Team Popsicle btw! D I'll be adding you to the Popsicle in Freezing list once our current giveaway is over! It's to keep track of our new members!~ c: Since new members who joins will not be able to participate in this current giveaway that's made for our members before the giveaway was announced! cx


Yay! c:
Cant wait for the next givaway οωο


----------



## himeki (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi everyone c:


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hi everyone c:



Hi ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -

OK ik this is just more 2015 hate but I hate how collectibles are so expensive these days that you need like at least 1k to buy half the collectibles (not including orange and pears), Can't we just go back to when they were only like 200-600 for most of them
-sigh-

So how is everyone today?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 18, 2015)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Hi ^-^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm doing great! And yessss I know how you feel ;-; Collectibles nowadays are way too expensive! Especially super-rare ones like Pokeballs yikes I'd never be able to afford one </3

I'm just listening to Splatoon music because of what I put on my Christmas wishlist. Aaaaahhhh Christmas hyyype!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I'm pretty perky~ How about you? c:


That's great to hear!! I'm doing awesome <: Planning on playing some black ops 3 and kicking some zombie butts! >;D



KawaiiLotus said:


> Yay! c:
> Cant wait for the next givaway οωο


Hahaha XD

So feel free to introduce yourself, tell us what you like, etc!~ Just something to get us to know you better! c: 



MayorEvvie said:


> Hi everyone c:


AYEEE <33 How are you doing? 



ToxiFoxy said:


> Hi ^-^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


It's just how the market works ; v; Supply and Demand > __ < I'm pretty sure almost everyone would like collectibles to be cheap, but since some are rare and rarely gets restocked, they go up for so much since a lot of people want them. Thus the competition begins ; v; Unless they restock a whole bunch of all collectibles, prices will be more. 

I'm doing great!  How about you? cx


----------



## himeki (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm good thanks! I'm playing minecraft...god i feel like a 7 year old...


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 18, 2015)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Hi ^-^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Remember when the letters/houses were all about 1k or less except for yellow and green?  Now the rich just want to spend their 100k+ TBT they've somehow made (???) and make the inflation nutty, just to resell for 20 times more.  Sorry LOL I should stop the ranting, but it drives me nuts.  That's why I've only sold like 3 collectibles in my time here, because I feel guilty charging tons of tbt for something that used to be almost valueless... I still feel horrible about selling a few spellectables right after halloween >.>


ANYWAYS I've got a migraine and it's making my physics test impossible.  Chocolate is barely helping, do any of you have any ideas?


----------



## Locket (Nov 18, 2015)

I think me and my crush are becoming friends! he's so wierd though XD 

My english teacher sprays stuff and he eats it, he actually ate it today, then he was like: I want to fly! He was with his friend





Lucanosa said:


> Remember when the letters/houses were all about 1k or less except for yellow and green?  Now the rich just want to spend their 100k+ TBT they've somehow made (???) and make the inflation nutty, just to resell for 20 times more.  Sorry LOL I should stop the ranting, but it drives me nuts.  That's why I've only sold like 3 collectibles in my time here, because I feel guilty charging tons of tbt for something that used to be almost valueless... I still feel horrible about selling a few spellectables right after halloween >.>
> 
> 
> ANYWAYS I've got a migraine and it's making my physics test impossible.  Chocolate is barely helping, do any of you have any ideas?



 DRUGS! SLEEP! PEPPERMENT OIL!


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 18, 2015)

owo i just spent the last 30 minutes to an hour creating a pastel tags page on my tumblr ^^ I love it.


----------



## Locket (Nov 18, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> owo i just spent the last 30 minutes to an hour creating a pastel tags page on my tumblr ^^ I love it.



I spent the last seven hours learning pointless stuff  don't kill me teachers


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 18, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I spent the last seven hours learning pointless stuff  don't kill me teachers



ahh x.x that sucks.


----------



## Locket (Nov 18, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> ahh x.x that sucks.



Math I already know. it also turns out my math teacher was sick later in the day.

And more stuff I already know. (hey, at least we did stuff in science!)


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanksgiving?
Mashed potatoes-- wiTH GRAVYPLZ HEHEHEHEH >///////////////<


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 18, 2015)

:^) bucky is jelly of my awesome tags page


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 18, 2015)

hey everyone, i hope your having a great day !
sorry i've been so inactive lately, I just need a few days to relax lol
which includes drawing and playing pokemon in my room all day : D D

how has everyone been?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Remember when the letters/houses were all about 1k or less except for yellow and green?  Now the rich just want to spend their 100k+ TBT they've somehow made (???) and make the inflation nutty, just to resell for 20 times more.  Sorry LOL I should stop the ranting, but it drives me nuts.  That's why I've only sold like 3 collectibles in my time here, because I feel guilty charging tons of tbt for something that used to be almost valueless... I still feel horrible about selling a few spellectables right after halloween >.>
> 
> 
> ANYWAYS I've got a migraine and it's making my physics test impossible.  Chocolate is barely helping, do any of you have any ideas?



Yeah I remember when they were really cheap XD

I just bought a Ice Cream Swirl for 900 hopefully if this keeps going on the inflation will go down a bit T-T There was someone trying to sell them for 2k but that is one of the people who have so much tbt they could drown in it

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> hey everyone, i hope your having a great day !
> sorry i've been so inactive lately, I just need a few days to relax lol
> which includes drawing and playing pokemon in my room all day : D D
> 
> how has everyone been?



I have been great! Wbu?


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 18, 2015)

ToxiFoxy said:


> I have been great! Wbu?


Hey!

yea i've been great too! just finished my last exam 2 days ago so i'm really happy because holidays lol

been up to much today?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Hey!
> 
> yea i've been great too! just finished my last exam 2 days ago so i'm really happy because holidays lol
> 
> been up to much today?


Not really just a lot of homework and quizzes, I have a math one tomorrow which I will probably fail T-T


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 18, 2015)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Not really just a lot of homework and quizzes, I have a math one tomorrow which I will probably fail T-T



Gross homework 
Ive had enough of homework, im glad i have 10 weeks to chill before i start doing it again lol
Oh math? I take calculus, and i never did math homework previous years yet im the top in the class  what grade are you in?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Gross homework
> Ive had enough of homework, im glad i have 10 weeks to chill before i start doing it again lol
> Oh math? I take calculus, and i never did math homework previous years yet im the top in the class  what grade are you in?


I am in 7th and I take Algebra 1 and I have to take these things called Keystones at the end of the year, next year I am taking Algebra 2, idk in my grade I am in the highest math class besides this one kid who is taking AP calculus XD he is a genius but has social issues and is REALLY bad at Social Studies, ELA, and Literacy


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi guys! Just checking some stuff that I missed here on TP since I was last on,  how are you guys today?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Hi guys! Just checking some stuff that I missed here on TP since I was last on,  how are you guys today?



I am good, wbu guys?


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 18, 2015)

ToxiFoxy said:


> I am in 7th and I take Algebra 1 and I have to take these things called Keystones at the end of the year, next year I am taking Algebra 2, idk in my grade I am in the highest math class besides this one kid who is taking AP calculus XD he is a genius but has social issues and is REALLY bad at Social Studies, ELA, and Literacy


Ohh algebra, 
Im in new zealand and our education system is a bit different lol , but next year is my last
I took a algebra exam last year that the whole country was doing and got 100% (i dont mean to gloat)
But i never studied the previous years
Omg we have a kid like that too, hes really creepy and balding but a genious in math


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 18, 2015)

sOMEONE GOT JUMPED LIKE RIGHT NEXT DOOR TO WHERE I LIVE @_______________@


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 18, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Hi guys! Just checking some stuff that I missed here on TP since I was last on,  how are you guys today?



Hey dawn! hows it?
Im doing great today, just about to play some pokemon, the naustalga of old gameboy advanced saphire


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Ohh algebra,
> Im in new zealand and our education system is a bit different lol , but next year is my last
> I took a algebra exam last year that the whole country was doing and got 100% (i dont mean to gloat)
> But i never studied the previous years
> Omg we have a kid like that too, hes really creepy and balding but a genious in math



Yeah I am in America XD how old were you when you had to take pre-algebra and algebra? yeah the kid is not balding XD but he is amazing you could be like what is 78 divided by 41 and he will have the answer in like 2 seconds


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 18, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> sOMEONE GOT JUMPED LIKE RIGHT NEXT DOOR TO WHERE I LIVE @_______________@



OMG AAA ARE YOU OK?


----------



## Mink (Nov 18, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Ohh algebra,
> Im in new zealand and our education system is a bit different lol , but next year is my last
> I took a algebra exam last year that the whole country was doing and got 100% (i dont mean to gloat)
> But i never studied the previous years
> Omg we have a kid like that too, hes really creepy and balding but a genious in math



idk how people in my grade already in ap calculus but ok im in regular algebra 2 and i hate that class so much lol ;w; also hi! just came back from school!


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> sOMEONE GOT JUMPED LIKE RIGHT NEXT DOOR TO WHERE I LIVE @_______________@



OH MY GAH GRAB A KNIFE AND SLEEP WITH IT

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mink said:


> idk how people in my grade already in ap calculus but ok im in regular algebra 2 and i hate that class so much lol ;w; also hi! just came back from school!



How old are you? XD


----------



## Mink (Nov 18, 2015)

ToxiFoxy said:


> OH MY GAH GRAB A KNIFE AND SLEEP WITH IT
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm 15, and taking algebra 2 is the average class, you can't take algebra 2 in middle school in this district xD


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 18, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> That's good! c:
> And yup I was inactive a couple days ago for 24 hours LOL I'm slowly trying to purge TBT out of my system (collectible dreams yasssss....) XD
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for the late reply XD, my phone kinda ran out of batteries and stuff and I was busy  and I see. Wow, TBT has really changed! All that inflation....wow. Ooh, maybe people will be willing to lose some amount of bells and sell their collectibles very cheap and then maybe the price for the collectibles will be cheaper yas


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

Can I enter the 1k giveaway?

Also I'd like to redeem an extra for 100PPS huehue


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 18, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> OMG AAA ARE YOU OK?



//clings to gravy
 //WHEEEEEEZE
ily
 if i die
i want to let u kno
 i love u more than mashed potatoes

//faints


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 18, 2015)

Mink said:


> idk how people in my grade already in ap calculus but ok im in regular algebra 2 and i hate that class so much lol ;w; also hi! just came back from school!


Ap? Algebra 2?
So confusing lol 
We go by ncea here, so when your 15-16 you take level 1 math
Then next year you either take level 2 calculus or level 2 statistics, both having an algebra exam in them, then if you pass that year you go onto level 3 calc or stats. Next year ill be in level 3 calculus

Im gonna go back to pokemon, see you guys later! : D


----------



## duckvely (Nov 18, 2015)

hi everyone!

i'd like to enter the 1k giveaway please


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 18, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> //clings to gravy
> //WHEEEEEEZE
> ily
> if i die
> ...



NO BUCKY STAY WITH ME 
//Faints bc you fainted//


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 18, 2015)

ToxiFoxy said:


> I am good, wbu guys?



That's good! XD I'm doing pretty good too, I'm just so relieved that I finished that essay that was due today, and now I don't have a lot of homework  also I can't wait for next week cause I'm gonna have my Thanksgiving break!


----------



## Mink (Nov 18, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Ap? Algebra 2?
> So confusing lol
> We go by ncea here, so when your 15-16 you take level 1 math
> Then next year you either take level 2 calculus or level 2 statistics, both having an algebra exam in them, then if you pass that year you go onto level 3 calc or stats. Next year ill be in level 3 calculus
> ...



ahh see you later! AP means advanced placement which is harder than honors and it's basically a college prep course (kicks ur butt iwjeishr) while 1 and 2 just is that level of math, there's only 2 levels of algebra in my school lol after that it's trigonometry or pre calc going into calc or whatever course and is the usual route for people I don't even wanna think about how im going to survive pre calc next year


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 18, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Hey dawn! hows it?
> Im doing great today, just about to play some pokemon, the naustalga of old gameboy advanced saphire



Hi Gravy! I'm doing pretty good! And OMG YOU PLAY POKEMON? I LOVE POKEMON SO MUCH AHAHAHAHAHA 

*faints*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bucky Barnes said:


> sOMEONE GOT JUMPED LIKE RIGHT NEXT DOOR TO WHERE I LIVE @_______________@



*revives by myself from faint* Omg are you ok? D:


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> //clings to gravy
> //WHEEEEEEZE
> ily
> if i die
> ...



NUUUUU BUCKY

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> Hi Gravy! I'm doing pretty good! And OMG YOU PLAY POKEMON? I LOVE POKEMON SO MUCH AHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> *faints*


-screams- POKEMON 
-starts singing theme song-
I WANNA BE THE VERY BEST


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 18, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> NO BUCKY STAY WITH ME
> //Faints bc you fainted//



*revives both of you by giving you guys mashed potatoes*

- - - Post Merge - - -



ToxiFoxy said:


> NUUUUU BUCKY
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



OMG I LOVE DAT THEME SONG AHAHAHAHA *starts singing with you*


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> *revives both of you by giving you guys mashed potatoes*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Omg I want some mashed potatoes .o.

-screams the theme song-

My cousin gave me her Gameboy Color and Pokemon blue and she won't give me her pokemon gold even tho she does not even live in the house where the game is anymore DX


----------



## Locket (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't like Pokemon. Am I odd to you?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I don't like Pokemon. Am I odd to you?



Nu I am used to people not liking Pok?mon XD


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 18, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I don't like Pokemon. Am I odd to you?



I dont like pokemon either! I thought i was alone lol
A fact: popsicles>ice cream


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

how's everyone doing?? just finished my math homework e.e

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunny Bento said:


> I don't like Pokemon. Am I odd to you?



Me either


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

I honestly do not care if people do or do not like Pokemon because everyone here is cool and really nice, if you do we just have an extra thing in common XD


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 18, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> how's everyone doing?? just finished my math homework e.e
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Doing homework rn ayyy
Cant wait to be back in public school. Homeschool stinks this year


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 18, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> NO BUCKY STAY WITH ME
> //Faints bc you fainted//



im back bby dont die  <33 //nudges you playfully 
ilyy sweetheart <33


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 18, 2015)

Why, hello! 

I just finished writing out an entire 1000 word essay, all in cursive. My hand hurts like hell right now.

How's everyone?


----------



## Locket (Nov 18, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> how's everyone doing?? just finished my math homework e.e



I am listening to the song I wished had vocals, then BOOM it appeared in my YouTube list and I am listening to it :3



Spoiler:  If you're wondering what I am listening to:













Sparro said:


> Why, hello!
> 
> I just finished writing out an entire 1000 word essay, all in cursive. My hand hurts like hell right now.
> 
> How's everyone?



God I hate cursive so much


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Why, hello!
> 
> I just finished writing out an entire 1000 word essay, all in cursive. My hand hurts like hell right now.
> 
> How's everyone?



eeeew! >w< cursive! @ v @


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Why, hello!
> 
> I just finished writing out an entire 1000 word essay, all in cursive. My hand hurts like hell right now.
> 
> How's everyone?


Oh my goodness cursive can burn in, yeah you know where...


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 18, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> God I hate cursive so much





Bucky Barnes said:


> eeeew! >w< cursive! @ v @



Really? I'm fine with it, it just kills me a little each time I type a letter 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ToxiFoxy said:


> Oh my goodness cursive can burn in, yeah you know where...



My palms are dead ;D


----------



## Locket (Nov 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Really? I'm fine with it, it just kills me a little each time I type a letter



You can't type cursive on a lined sheet of paper with your hand.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 18, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> You can't type cursive on a lined sheet of paper with your hand.



I meant write
you know what I mean

goddamnit


----------



## Locket (Nov 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I meant write
> you know what I mean
> 
> goddamnit





It's my job to ruin your posts


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 18, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> It's my job to ruin your posts*.*



Well, you get the ultimate grammar police in return, which is me.

Remember to always end the sentence!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Well, you get the ultimate grammar police in return, which is me.
> 
> Remember to always end the sentence!



YES. OMG!!
 GRAMMAR POLICE!! /HAND FIVES SPARRO/!


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

hi people

my school was checking for lice and they thought i had it .-.

but luckily it was just dandruff (but it's still bad  )


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Well, you get the ultimate grammar police in return, which is me.
> 
> Remember to always end the sentence!



Nu we got a Grammar Nazi ;v; eh I am kind of one too :3


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 18, 2015)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Nu we got a Grammar Nazi ;v;



Blame Bunny Bento; she brought this horrible tragedy to our eyes. I never wanted this!


----------



## piske (Nov 18, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> hi people
> 
> my school was checking for lice and they thought i had it .-.
> 
> but luckily it was just dandruff (but it's still bad  )



Eeek! I'm so glad that you don't have it!!! Awww :<


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

P e o n y said:


> Eeek! I'm so glad that you don't have it!!! Awww :<



I had it once and it was terrible, they found it out at camp and people acted like I had ebola T-T


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

P e o n y said:


> Eeek! I'm so glad that you don't have it!!! Awww :<



I'm glad too, I was about to get signed out but then the nurse double-checked and it was just dandruff. She had prepared the shampoo and everything. Then she found out it was just dandruff and I'm like KAJJSJDJEJEJSKJS YOU GOT ME WORRIED FOR NOTHING!!!!


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Blame Bunny Bento; she brought this horrible tragedy to our eyes. I never wanted this!



its ok -pat pat-


----------



## Locket (Nov 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Well, you get the ultimate grammar police in return, which is me.
> 
> Remember to always end the sentence!



Goddamnit. You got me. 

Well, you get the grammer bandits to catch on your free time!

we steel ur grmmer

- - - Post Merge - - -



ToxiFoxy said:


> Nu we got a Grammar Nazi ;v; eh I am kind of one too :3





Sparro said:


> blam buni bento she brought this horibl tragedy 2 r is i never wntd this



i am a grmmer bandit


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I'm glad too, I was about to get signed out but then the nurse double-checked and it was just dandruff. She had prepared the shampoo and everything. Then she found out it was just dandruff and I'm like KAJJSJDJEJEJSKJS YOU GOT ME WORRIED FOR NOTHING!!!!


That is good XD trust me you do not want it it is painful combing the shampoo and stuff щ(ಥДಥщ)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 18, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> hi people
> 
> my school was checking for lice and they thought i had it .-.
> 
> but luckily it was just dandruff (but it's still bad  )



I remember in kindergarten i got lice, and we were in music class, and out music teacher was pretending to be her evil twin. I was scratching my head and my teacher called me out of the room and took me to the nurse and checked my hair and i had lice :c. She called my dad and he had long hair at the time, so he cut his hair! I got the special shampoo and one of those tiny combs. He also put mayo in my hair which work s for lice i guess XD.
Made me think of another time..dont feel like writing about it


----------



## piske (Nov 18, 2015)

ToxiFoxy said:


> I had it once and it was terrible, they found it out at camp and people acted like I had ebola T-T



Awww that must have been terrible :<



Sugarella said:


> I'm glad too, I was about to get signed out but then the nurse double-checked and it was just dandruff. She had prepared the shampoo and everything. Then she found out it was just dandruff and I'm like KAJJSJDJEJEJSKJS YOU GOT ME WORRIED FOR NOTHING!!!!



Ok that nurse sounds incompetent!!! Dandruff and lice look very different... ;_; I'm glad you insisted on double-checking too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 18, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Goddamnit*,* *y*ou got me.
> 
> Well, you got* the grammar* bandits to catch on your free time!
> 
> ...



You're welcome!


----------



## Locket (Nov 18, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I'm glad too, I was about to get signed out but then the nurse double-checked and it was just dandruff. She had prepared the shampoo and everything. Then she found out it was just dandruff and I'm like KAJJSJDJEJEJSKJS YOU GOT ME WORRIED FOR NOTHING!!!!



Why does your school check for lice? That's just stupid, if your parents think you have them, they can deal with it.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Why, hello!
> 
> I just finished writing out an entire 1000 word essay, all in cursive. My hand hurts like hell right now.
> 
> How's everyone?


This month i was supposed to write a draft of a 30,000 word book..i only have 274 ;-; fml


----------



## Locket (Nov 18, 2015)

sparo said:


> ur welcom


hehehe ur welcom


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 18, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Why does your school check for lice? That's just stupid, if your parents think you have them, they can deal with it.



My school did the same, I'm pretty sure it's mandatory. It all depends on your district, I guess. They always keep it confidential.


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

ToxiFoxy said:


> That is good XD trust me you do not want it it is painful combing the shampoo and stuff щ(ಥДಥщ)



I had lice once though, I got it from my friend. We had a sleepover and we slept in the same bed (away from each other) 

A few weeks later, my head was really itchy and I was just like wtf is happening. My friend's mom checked me, and I had lice. We bought tons of shampoo, and sometimes, my mom made me stay up till 3 AM just washing, scrubbing and combing. It was the worst experience ever!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunny Bento said:


> Why does your school check for lice? That's just stupid, if your parents think you have them, they can deal with it.



It's mandatory in Texas.


----------



## Locket (Nov 18, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> It's mandatory in Texas.



Never had a school check for lice. Never.


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Never had a school check for lice. Never.



*Texas*. Not wherever you live.. They've done it in all the schools I've been to in Texas. All the grades, they do it. I think they checked my friend, that's how she found out she had lice.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> It's mandatory in Texas.


It is mandatory in PA too, I think I got lice from one of my friends on this trip tho because I had to sleep in the same bed as hair and it started happening after that and I had a majorly itchy head


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

ToxiFoxy said:


> It is mandatory in PA too, I think I got lice from one of my friends on this trip tho because I had to sleep in the same bed as hair and it started happening after that and I had a majorly itchy head



I think it's mandatory in some states, not just Texas. I'm guessing it's not mandatory wherever Bunny lives.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 18, 2015)

ToxiFoxy said:


> It is mandatory in PA too, I think I got lice from one of my friends on this trip tho because I had to sleep in the same bed as *hair* and it started happening after that and I had a majorly itchy head



You have a friend named Hair?


----------



## Locket (Nov 18, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> *Texas*. Not wherever you live.. They've done it in all the schools I've been to in Texas. All the grades, they do it. I think they checked my friend, that's how she found out she had lice.



My school checks eyes, and that's it. 


This is a cool clock:

http://blog.pixelbreaker.com/polarclock

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> You have a friend named Hair?



I think hair is a new pronoun (you probably meant her)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> I think it's mandatory in some states, not just Texas. I'm guessing it's not mandatory wherever Bunny lives.



Clearly not in Utah XD


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> This month i was supposed to write a draft of a 30,000 word book..i only have 274 ;-; fml



30,000?! That's just crazy.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 18, 2015)

I wanna stream soon but all I really wanna do is sing for people rn x'DD
 //streams me singing


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I wanna stream soon but all I really wanna do is sing for people rn x'DD
> //streams me singing



maybe u should stream.

even though i wouldn't be able to join, I deleted join.me


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> You have a friend named Hair?



Whoops it autocorrected T-T eh I am too lazy to edit it so hair is my new pronoun (ʘ∇ʘ)ク 彡 ┻━┻


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 18, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I wanna stream soon but all I really wanna do is sing for people rn x'DD
> //streams me singing



Do it, if you want. I'll be there! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ToxiFoxy said:


> Whoops it autocorrected T-T



It's okay XD I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I wanna stream soon but all I really wanna do is sing for people rn x'DD
> //streams me singing



You should, you can serenade us all


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 18, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> 30,000?! That's just crazy.



Well its more of a novelette..around 100 pages 
Ai cri


----------



## roseflower (Nov 18, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Well its more of a novelette..around 100 pages
> Ai cri



Noo 100 pages, good luck for that!

Hello all, how are you doing today?


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 18, 2015)

Lixx is weird..


Spoiler


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Do it, if you want. I'll be there!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



>////////////<
 O-okay! ^J^

- - - Post Merge - - -



KawaiiLotus said:


> Lixx is weird..
> 
> 
> Spoiler



They're definitely unsalted tho


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

There were just 24 views in the basement woah 

- - - Post Merge - - -



KawaiiLotus said:


> Lixx is weird..
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Oh my...


----------



## roseflower (Nov 18, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> >////////////<
> O-okay! ^J^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Hi Bucky, how are you?


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 18, 2015)

My cat loves to sleep on paper. Just. Why.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 18, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi Bucky, how are you?



Hiya roseflower! I'm doing good! I just finished snacking on some brownies hehe! >w<
 I'm dying to write something but my muse hasn't been cooperating with me for the past few weeks @v@ 

//glooooom
 i wanna write fanfiction ;______;


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Hiya roseflower! I'm doing good! I just finished snacking on some brownies hehe! >w<
> I'm dying to write something but my muse hasn't been cooperating with me for the past few weeks @v@
> 
> //glooooom
> i wanna write fanfiction ;______;


Do you have a Wattpad :3


----------



## roseflower (Nov 18, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Hiya roseflower! I'm doing good! I just finished snacking on some brownies hehe! >w<
> I'm dying to write something but my muse hasn't been cooperating with me for the past few weeks @v@
> 
> //glooooom
> i wanna write fanfiction ;______;



Ah yummie<3
Oh you write fanfiction, that`s awesome! I hope your muse will be kind to you XD, about which stuff do you like to write?


----------



## Locket (Nov 18, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> My cat loves to sleep on paper. Just. Why.



My cat eats paper 乁(◕人◕)ㄏ


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 18, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Ah yummie<3
> Oh you write fanfiction, that`s awesome! I hope your muse will be kind to you XD, about which stuff do you like to write?



>3> 
 //grins
I like writing about Captain America and Bucky Barnes //they need to be an actual thiNG
 and I generally write x Readers and stuff on deviantART-- and I like to write a lot of stories with me in them because I'm a hopeless romantic dweeb who loves Soma Yukihara and a lot of other anime boys ; v ;

- - - Post Merge - - -



ToxiFoxy said:


> Do you have a Wattpad :3



Nuuu I don't ; ^ ;


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 18, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> My cat eats paper 乁(◕人◕)ㄏ



Ayyy


----------



## piske (Nov 18, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> My cat eats paper 乁(◕人◕)ㄏ



My dog eats paper too ;_;


----------



## Locket (Nov 18, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Ayyy



Once she literally ate my homework. And I had to redo it.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 18, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Once she literally ate my homework. And I had to redo it.



That stinks..my cat was laying on my homework lmao. Now hes laying next to me c:


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey, Mimi, it you ever read this,



Spoiler: QUEST #5



I reached 500 posts! o: This would be number 511.


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Hey, Mimi, it you ever read this,
> 
> [QUEST #5]I reached 500 posts! o: This would be number 511.[/SPOILER]



spoiler fail xD


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 18, 2015)

Heres my cat from yesterday


My dog the same day


----------



## roseflower (Nov 18, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> >3>
> //grins
> I like writing about Captain America and Bucky Barnes //they need to be an actual thiNG
> and I generally write x Readers and stuff on deviantART-- and I like to write a lot of stories with me in them because I'm a hopeless romantic dweeb who loves Soma Yukihara and a lot of other anime boys ; v ;
> ...



Ah Captain America, this needs to happen!!!
Aww I feel you, I`m pretty hopelessly romantic as well XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



KawaiiLotus said:


> Heres my cat from yesterday
> View attachment 156477
> My dog the same day
> View attachment 156478



So cute<3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 18, 2015)

P e o n y said:


> My dog eats paper too ;_;



My dog eats drywall.... ._________.


----------



## Locket (Nov 18, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> My dog eats drywall.... ._________.



Your dog needs a therapist. One of my cats needs fat removal surgery. Must have been the paper.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 18, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Your dog needs a therapist. One of my cats needs fat removal surgery. Must have been the paper.



HAAAHAH my dog is WAAAY too anxious for one of those XDD


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 18, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Your dog needs a therapist. One of my cats needs fat removal surgery. Must have been the paper.



Is it this guy?


----------



## Locket (Nov 18, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Is it this guy?



Holy... That looks just like her but shes a little less fat


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 18, 2015)

Alright guys! I'm going to bed! c: 
 Goodnight!


----------



## Locket (Nov 18, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> HAAAHAH my dog is WAAAY too anxious for one of those XDD



Your dog needs a chill pill then he needs a therapist.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 18, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Alright guys! I'm going to bed! c:
> Goodnight!



Nighty night!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunny Bento said:


> Holy... That looks just like her but shes a little less fat



The picture is a 36 pound cat D,X


----------



## roseflower (Nov 18, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Alright guys! I'm going to bed! c:
> Goodnight!



Sweet dreams Bucky


----------



## Locket (Nov 18, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Nighty night!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



My grandma's cat weighs 29. he's a fatso!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I'm good thanks! I'm playing minecraft...god i feel like a 7 year old...


WHATT LOL MINECRAFT IS SO MUCH FUNN!!!! Do you play it on the PC or ps3/xbox?? O:



gravyplz said:


> hey everyone, i hope your having a great day !
> sorry i've been so inactive lately, I just need a few days to relax lol
> which includes drawing and playing pokemon in my room all day : D D
> 
> how has everyone been?


GRAVYYYYY <333333 And pshhh you don't need to apologize for being inactive!! I know we can all be really busy with life and I know you had a lot of exams you had to study for!! ; v; Thanks for always taking the time to stop by TP to say hi!! <3 We all miss you!!! XD

I've been doing great!! Just woke up from a looonnngggggg nap omfg LOL 



Dawnpiplup said:


> Hi guys! Just checking some stuff that I missed here on TP since I was last on,  how are you guys today?


AYEEEEE <3333
I'm doing wonderful!! Just woke up from a loonnggg nap ahahaha how about you?  



Sugarella said:


> Can I enter the 1k giveaway?
> 
> Also I'd like to redeem an extra for 100PPS huehue


OF COURSE!~ <333 You've been added to the Entry List!  



duckyluv said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> i'd like to enter the 1k giveaway please


HII!! <33 How are you doing today???  

And of course!!! You've been added to the entry list! <3 Would you like to purchase another entry using 100 pps?  



Bunny Bento said:


> I don't like Pokemon. Am I odd to you?


Nope! Not odd at all! c: We all have our dislikes and likes! XD Hahaha I respect that you don't like Pokemon!  As long as you don't **** talk about it in front of my face, then we are good! <: (I don't mind if you discuss with others what you don't like about it, just don't go like, "Hey Miharu! Pokemon is ****. etc etc blah blah" Hahaha XD Cause I love Pokemon XD 



Sparro said:


> Hey, Mimi, it you ever read this,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OHHH CONGRATS ON REACHING 500 POSTS!!!! I'll update your Quest Roster shortly!!  



KawaiiLotus said:


> Heres my cat from yesterday
> -snip-


OMGGG THEY ARE SO CUTEEEE JSKLFDJFSL <333



Bucky Barnes said:


> Alright guys! I'm going to bed! c:
> Goodnight!


Night Bucky!! Sleep tight!! <3333


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 18, 2015)

> OMGGG THEY ARE SO CUTEEEE JSKLFDJFSL <3


thank you ^^
My dog is mostly pitbull, but we can tell she has some terrier of some sort in her and my cat is a siberean longhair. So purdy. *ba dum tss*


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 18, 2015)

Yesssssssssssssss off for the next 3 days!


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

ugh i can't wait for next week


----------



## Albuns (Nov 18, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> ugh i can't wait for next week



Neither can I~


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 18, 2015)

Ima be liek






ZZZZZZZZZZZ οωο


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Ima be liek
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too~

OMG ITS 10 PM and I haven't taken a shower yet OTL


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 18, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Me too~
> 
> OMG ITS 10 PM and I haven't taken a shower yet OTL



Αyyyy
Or i might be writing my book 24/7...


----------



## Locket (Nov 18, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> ugh i can't wait for next week



I CANT WAIT FOR 7TH HOUR! 10 LESS MINUTES OF HORRIBLE STRING PLAYERS!

And I'm gonna look as bad-a as possible for tomorrow for mua crush

- - - Post Merge - - -

PLUS I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE BOARD FINALLY! FINALLY I GET NEW GLASSES!


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I CANT WAIT FOR 7TH HOUR! 10 LESS MINUTES OF HORRIBLE STRING PLAYERS!
> 
> And I'm gonna look as bad-a as possible for tomorrow for mua crush
> 
> ...



Me too I always look bad at school E.E


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 18, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I CANT WAIT FOR 7TH HOUR! 10 LESS MINUTES OF HORRIBLE STRING PLAYERS!
> 
> And I'm gonna look as bad-a as possible for tomorrow for mua crush
> 
> ...


I need glasses AND braces ;-;


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

Yay I got to take a shower


----------



## alicerulez (Nov 19, 2015)

...Hows everyone?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 19, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> I need glasses AND braces ;-;



I already have both :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



alicerulez said:


> ...Hows everyone?



I'm pretty tired, you?


----------



## alicerulez (Nov 19, 2015)

> I'm pretty tired, you?



Eh, pretty much the same, but i have a major stomach ache right now plus muscle pain from too much exercise the day before


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 19, 2015)

alicerulez said:


> Eh, pretty much the same, but i have a major stomach ache right now plus muscle pain from too much exercise the day before



Aw ): I had soccer practice so I'm tired as well, plus my arms hurt from too much Wii Sports baseball 
Bet you never thought that could happen


----------



## alicerulez (Nov 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Aw ): I had soccer practice so I'm tired as well, plus my arms hurt from too much Wii Sports baseball
> Bet you never thought that could happen



Lol, i always got muscle pain from Wii Sports (more specifically boxing) cuz i usually push random buttons and wave my arms crazily since im trying to beat my friend xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 19, 2015)

alicerulez said:


> Lol, i always got muscle pain from Wii Sports (more specifically boxing) cuz i usually push random buttons and wave my arms crazily since im trying to beat my friend xD


I kinda up on boxing after my friend hit my mii to the ground ONCE and he got knocked out
TKO much amirite


----------



## alicerulez (Nov 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I kinda up on boxing after my friend hit my mii to the ground ONCE and he got knocked out
> TKO much amirite



Lol, yea there's even more frantic arm moving to get ur character back up, even though its useless xD


----------



## Miharu (Nov 19, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> thank you ^^
> My dog is mostly pitbull, but we can tell she has some terrier of some sort in her and my cat is a siberean longhair. So purdy. *ba dum tss*


OHHH THAT'S ADORABLE AHAHA My boyfriend has two cute boston terriers and they are just so adorable ahaha!



Chroma Red said:


> Yesssssssssssssss off for the next 3 days!


WOO!!!! I CAN'T WAIT FOR NEXT WEEK Cause I'll have Monday, Wednesday, Thursday, AND FRIDAY OFF AYEEEEEEE XD from work XD



alicerulez said:


> ...Hows everyone?


HEYY!!  I'm doing great how about yourself? <333


----------



## alicerulez (Nov 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HEYY!!  I'm doing great how about yourself? <333



Stomach ache is gone but now theres annoying gnats all over the place ;~; heard its mating season...


----------



## Miharu (Nov 19, 2015)

alicerulez said:


> Stomach ache is gone but now theres annoying gnats all over the place ;~; heard its mating season...



Ohh that's good to hear that your stomach ache is gone!! cx And oh no!!! ; __ ;


----------



## alicerulez (Nov 19, 2015)

Should start getting a bug zapper...even though theyre harmless


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 19, 2015)

Does anybody here get annoyed when others use the Comic Sans fonts?


----------



## alicerulez (Nov 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Does anybody here get annoyed when others use the Comic Sans fonts?



Hm...not really but i do get annoyed when people do this:
hI mY nAmE iS bOb
or
Hi My Name Is Bob


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 19, 2015)

alicerulez said:


> Hm...not really but i do get annoyed when people do this:
> hI mY nAmE iS bOb
> or
> Hi My Name Is Bob



Yes, I do get annoyed with that as well. I also dislike when people don't use sentence-end punctuation!


----------



## alicerulez (Nov 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Yes, I do get annoyed with that as well. I also dislike when people don't use sentence-end punctuation!



Oh lol, im too lazy to put punctuation unless its a comma xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 19, 2015)

I would like to make two entries into the giveaway!


----------



## alicerulez (Nov 19, 2015)

Currently have...10 posts in this thread, 40 more to go lol


----------



## Miharu (Nov 19, 2015)

YESSS I FEEL SO ACCOMPLISHED AHHH ; v; <3 I finally finished all the orders on my Flight Rising Graphics Shop!! WOOOO!!! XD 





alicerulez said:


> Should start getting a bug zapper...even though theyre harmless


YES GET THEM!!! Hahaha XD 



Sparro said:


> Does anybody here get annoyed when others use the Comic Sans fonts?


Nope! Not at all! O:



Sparro said:


> I would like to make two entries into the giveaway!


Of course!! I'll add your entries in right now! >;D



alicerulez said:


> Currently have...10 posts in this thread, 40 more to go lol


YOU CAN DO IT Hahaha XD You have a lot of time <: And the weekend to do it, the ending date will be announced most likely tomorrow!


----------



## sej (Nov 19, 2015)

Good morning! How is everyone?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 19, 2015)

ASDFHHTIVSRYHKGJVQWRDYGKBHZEESUHNX

THERE'S AN ALFONSO BADGE IN NINTENDO BADGE ARCADE

AND THE BUNNY GAVE ME THREE FREE PLAYS

AND I GOT THE BADGE

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Miharu (Nov 19, 2015)

Sej said:


> Good morning! How is everyone?


MORNING!!! I'M SUPER HAPPY AHAHA I finally finished all the large requests I had on my Flight Rising Graphics Shop!!!  How about you? How's your morning going so far? 



SuperStar2361 said:


> ASDFHHTIVSRYHKGJVQWRDYGKBHZEESUHNX
> 
> THERE'S AN ALFONSO BADGE IN NINTENDO BADGE ARCADE
> 
> ...


AYEEEEE CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 19, 2015)

oMGGGGGGGGGG

JUST GOT 16 BADGES FROM THE PRACTICE CATCHER

AND I GOT ANOTHER TWO FREE PLAYS

YAAAAASSSSS


----------



## sej (Nov 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> MORNING!!! I'M SUPER HAPPY AHAHA I finally finished all the large requests I had on my Flight Rising Graphics Shop!!!  How about you? How's your morning going so far?



AHH CONGRATS! 
Alright thanks! I'm just in bed at the moment. About to get ready for school, wish me luck lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

I mean at school aha


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 19, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> oMGGGGGGGGGG
> 
> JUST GOT 16 BADGES FROM THE PRACTICE CATCHER
> 
> ...


GOOD JOB EVEN THOUGH I DO NOT KNOW WHAT THE HECK THAT IS XD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 19, 2015)

GOOOOOOOOOD MORNING!!!!!!
 Starting the day off with Shokugeki no Souma, theeen I have to do algebra ;_________; //gloooom


----------



## himeki (Nov 19, 2015)

I might sell my popsicle ;-; I really need the bells


----------



## aericell (Nov 19, 2015)

morning everyone! running on 3 hours of sleep today :')


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 19, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I might sell my popsicle ;-; I really need the bells



Miharu will take it! c: 
She's always looking to buy popsicles for future TP giveaways c:


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 19, 2015)

Hey peeps c: What's up?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hey guys!



Aerate said:


> Hey peeps c: What's up?



Nothin' much. Et toi?

WHY CAN'T I STOP SPEAKING FRAN?AIS


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww! You know French? Adoooorable! >w<


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 19, 2015)

EYY PEOPLE


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 19, 2015)

ems said:


> EYY PEOPLE



AYE EMS <33


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 19, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> AYE EMS <33



AYE MEL, SUP


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 19, 2015)

ems said:


> EYY PEOPLE



Ayyye what's up?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bucky Barnes said:


> Awww! You know French? Adoooorable! >w<



I have too, I'm Canadian


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Ayyye what's up?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Hey sparro, im good. S'up with you?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Ayyye what's up?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh that's right! Hehe, I forgot! >w< 
 //tackle hugs and snuggles you
My sTEPDAD JUST LEFT
 AND U KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS

//THROWS ALGEBRA WORK INTO THE AIR
PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 19, 2015)

ems said:


> Hey sparro, im good. S'up with you?



Nothin', really. Just headin' to school soon.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bucky Barnes said:


> Oh that's right! Hehe, I forgot! >w<
> //tackle hugs and snuggles you
> My sTEPDAD JUST LEFT
> AND U KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS
> ...



I really think I should run..


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 19, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Oh that's right! Hehe, I forgot! >w<
> //tackle hugs and snuggles you
> My sTEPDAD JUST LEFT
> AND U KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS
> ...



CAN I JOIN THE PARTAYYYYY?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 19, 2015)

ems said:


> CAN I JOIN THE PARTAYYYYY?



YEEEES SKYPE MEEEEEEEEEE

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Nothin', really. Just headin' to school soon.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



okay bye felicia


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 19, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> YEEEES SKYPE MEEEEEEEEEE


OKAI


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 19, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> YEEEES SKYPE MEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm jk I wanna join
BUT I'M GOING TO SCHOOL NOW UGH


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I'm jk I wanna join
> BUT I'M GOING TO SCHOOL NOW UGH



OKAY 
I  SAID
 BYE FELICIA


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I'm jk I wanna join
> BUT I'M GOING TO SCHOOL NOW UGH



BAI FELICIA


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you just play Assassin's Creed: Unity?


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 19, 2015)

Allo peeps, good morning c:


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 19, 2015)

hello tp! how are you all? ^^

I hit 1.5k posts ouo


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 19, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> hello tp! how are you all? ^^
> 
> I hit 1.5k posts ouo



Me too! Like.. 2 weeks ago ayyyy

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bucky Barnes said:


> Oh that's right! Hehe, I forgot! >w<
> //tackle hugs and snuggles you
> My sTEPDAD JUST LEFT
> AND U KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS
> ...


Psshh i wanna PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 19, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Me too! Like.. 2 weeks ago ayyyy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



THEN COME PARTAAAAAAY


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 19, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> THEN COME PARTAAAAAAY


Liek, how even


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 19, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Liek, how even



like this
 //PLAYS MUSIC AND DANCES
btw your signature makes me laugh so hard x'DD


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 19, 2015)

ŌωŌ
//PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYSSSSS
THANK CHU OuO

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 19, 2015)

Dragon Quest Heroes is coming to Steam!

_*dies of excitement even though I already own the PS4 version*_


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 19, 2015)

Chroma Red said:


> Dragon Quest Heroes is coming to Steam!
> 
> _*dies of excitement even though I already own the PS4 version*_



My dad's gonna be happy to hear that c:
We dont have a ps4 yet 
cri ;-;


----------



## Miharu (Nov 19, 2015)

MORNING EVERYONEEE <333 I have work in like 1 hour rip hahaha!!! XD How are you guys doing today? <:





Bucky Barnes said:


> GOOOOOOOOOD MORNING!!!!!!
> Starting the day off with Shokugeki no Souma, theeen I have to do algebra ;_________; //gloooom


MORNINGGG AND OMG YESSSS I LOVE SHOKUGEKI NO SOUMAAA AHAHAHA IT ALWAYS MAKES ME SO HUNGRY THOUGH XD



MayorEvvie said:


> I might sell my popsicle ;-; I really need the bells


Oh nooo!!! ; ___ ; sjflslj



happinessdelight said:


> morning everyone! running on 3 hours of sleep today :')


MORNING!! And omfg :'D jskldfjl I hope you can take a quick nap!! ; v; 



Aerate said:


> Hey peeps c: What's up?


AYEEE!~ Not much! Just preparing to head off to work soon ahaha what about you? XD



Sparro said:


> Hey guys!


AYEEEE What are you up to today? <:



ems said:


> EYY PEOPLE


AYEEE WHAT'S UP XD



KawaiiLotus said:


> Allo peeps, good morning c:


Morning!! How are you doing today? <3



Sleepi said:


> hello tp! how are you all? ^^
> 
> I hit 1.5k posts ouo


OHH CONGRATS ON 1.5k POSTS!!! XD I'm doing great!! Just getting ready for work soon! How about you? XD


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 19, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> My dad's gonna be happy to hear that c:
> We dont have a ps4 yet
> cri ;-;



HAPPY DAY, their FINALLY bringing Lightning Returns to Steam as well!

my poor wallet


----------



## himeki (Nov 19, 2015)

i dont know yet ;v;


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OHH CONGRATS ON 1.5k POSTS!!! XD I'm doing great!! Just getting ready for work soon! How about you? XD



thanks  it's all this posting i've been doing on the basement forum and on a giveaway ^^'' I have 1000 entries for that giveaway ;u; 

i'm good ^^ a little tired, dreading tomorrow because I have to hear my voice on video but later in the day we are going to be starting a radio project o:


----------



## Miharu (Nov 19, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i dont know yet ;v;


What did you need TBT for? O:



Sleepi said:


> thanks  it's all this posting i've been doing on the basement forum and on a giveaway ^^'' I have 1000 entries for that giveaway ;u;
> 
> i'm good ^^ a little tired, dreading tomorrow because I have to hear my voice on video but later in the day we are going to be starting a radio project o:


OMG IS IT THE CHOCOLATE CAKE ONE? XDD Hahaha!!!!

AWW!! I kind of want to hear!! Hahaha XD I hope you can get a lot of rest for tomorrow!! <3


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AYEEE!~ Not much! Just preparing to head off to work soon ahaha what about you? XD



Aw you got work today? Dx 

Just configuring my dad's new laptop LOL. Super jealous of him, I chose a fancy laptop for him and made it like the perfect thing ever with the best programs and software and it's super fast, I'm really jealous  I want a laptop D:


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 19, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Aw you got work today? Dx
> 
> Just configuring my dad's new laptop LOL. Super jealous of him, I chose a fancy laptop for him and made it like the perfect thing ever with the best programs and software and it's super fast, I'm really jealous  I want a laptop D:


I dont have a computer of any kind OR a *PHONE*
Last year i was like one of the 4 kids in my grade who dont have one X,D

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well i do have an ipad mini..


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> OMG IS IT THE CHOCOLATE CAKE ONE? XDD Hahaha!!!!
> 
> AWW!! I kind of want to hear!! Hahaha XD I hope you can get a lot of rest for tomorrow!! <3



it's the other one ^^ guess for 1k. hahah my voice? noooo ;w; it's awful hahaha 
to be honest though the video we are going to be watching (with my voice in it, in my class we made a show and someone didn't turn up so I had to take their role as the host ;u is quite funny at times. like we were playing these videos (vt's) and they were being played on a computer, so there was a camera in front of the computer (recording the computer) and someone put their hand in front of the camera (we saw it when we watched it back the first time) it was quite funny haha

thank you ! c: I hope you have a good time and good luck at work c:


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 19, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> I dont have a computer of any kind OR a *PHONE*
> Last year i was like one of the 4 kids in my grade who dont have one X,D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



An iPad is just as good! <: Is that what you use to browse the forums? 

I have a gaming PC which I use but it's kinda outdated now, it doesn't run any of the latest AAA games coming out. Well at least it runs most games and is reasonably fast  A laptop is just a lot more comfortable lmao.

Also looks like I'm done freezing now, I got a popsicle <:


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 19, 2015)

Congrats!! //claps hands and throws popsicle sticks at aerate
Yush, and for youtube

- - - Post Merge - - -

Some other stuff too, just not as often


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 19, 2015)

congrats aerate c:

also. do you like tokyo ghoul? i've seen you around with that gif in the spoiler of your sig and it looks similar to the anime ^^


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 19, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Congrats!! //claps hands and throws popsicle sticks at aerate
> Yush, and for youtube
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...





Sleepi said:


> congrats aerate c:
> 
> also. do you like tokyo ghoul? i've seen you around with that gif in the spoiler of your sig and it looks similar to the anime ^^


LOL thanks you guys, haha.

And yeah Sleepi, it's Tokyo Ghoul all right! I absolutely love it, it was like my first legit anime and it was soo good, I want more of it D: Reading its manga these days c: I've never actually read one and it's a bit difficult to understand what's going on but I'm getting the hang of it haha. c:

What about you?


----------



## himeki (Nov 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> What did you need TBT for? O:
> 
> 
> OMG IS IT THE CHOCOLATE CAKE ONE? XDD Hahaha!!!!
> ...



Well, basically, I ordered from an artist, and then they surprise me with the art after I hadn't had a pickup warning so I need to earn the bells again ;v;


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 19, 2015)

woo  tokyo ghoul! it's nice to meet another fan ^^ ikr, it was amazing ;u; have you watched tokyo ghoul √A ? if you haven't don't look in the spoiler bc it contains spoilers


Spoiler:  



omfg hide </3



yeaahhh I would love more of it o: it was so good! oo o: i may try to look at the manga of it ^^


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 19, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> woo  tokyo ghoul! it's nice to meet another fan ^^ ikr, it was amazing ;u; have you watched tokyo ghoul √A ? if you haven't don't look in the spoiler bc it contains spoilers
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



well duh I have XD Yeah it was really sad Dx it's still a mystery though, it's one of the topics under speculation lately. 

check out the manga! it's got so much more content than the anime, which is sort of like a what if. Root A was entirely different than the manga. If you want I'll give you some more info on it and link you to the mangas (':


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 19, 2015)

I haven't posted here in awhile, so hello all ~


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 19, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I haven't posted here in awhile, so hello all ~



Ello c:


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 19, 2015)

Aerate said:


> well duh I have XD Yeah it was really sad Dx it's still a mystery though, it's one of the topics under speculation lately.
> 
> check out the manga! it's got so much more content than the anime, which is sort of like a what if. Root A was entirely different than the manga. If you want I'll give you some more info on it and link you to the mangas (':



ooh o: what do you mean under speculation ? 

okay c: when i hand in this evaluation i'm writing for an assignment tomorrow i'll try and check them out! (if i remember haha. i'm super forgetful). it sounds great!  oo o: okay, i'd love more info ^^ and sure! thank you c:

--
just realised how many emoticons and such i used in that last bit I wrote OTL i need to stop but they are fun to use


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 19, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> ooh o: what do you mean under speculation ?
> 
> okay c: when i hand in this evaluation i'm writing for an assignment tomorrow i'll try and check them out! (if i remember haha. i'm super forgetful). it sounds great!  oo o: okay, i'd love more info ^^ and sure! thank you c:
> 
> ...



people discussing whether he's dead or not, different possibilities, all that stuff.

well then, here goes. 

Basically here's the reading order:

Tokyo Ghoul (chapters 1 to 143): http://bato.to/reader#69e464d739df93d5s
High quality version (chapter 7 to 143): http://www.twistedhelscans.com/read/tokyo_ghoul/en/1/7/page/1
Tokyo Ghoul:JACK : http://bato.to/read/_/269972/tokyo-ghoul-jack_v1_ch1_by_kawa-scans
Tokyo Ghoul:JOKER: http://www.twistedhelscans.com/read/tokyo_ghoul/en/0/0/page/1
Tokyo Ghoul:re (absolutely essential to read after the first manga, no matter what you think of the first manga's ending): http://bato.to/reader#00264ce4ee304f95

High Quality version's website (not up to date): http://www.twistedhelscans.com/read/tokyo_ghoul_re/en/1/1/page/1

READ FROM CHAPTER 1. The anime omitted a lot of important information and scenes throughout (even in season 1), so you need to read from the beginning to avoid missing anything and to properly understand the story. It's worth reading from the beginning though, many of us have read it more than once since it's packed with so much foreshadowing and symbolism that's easy to miss the first time around.

For the first manga, the high quality scans are from chapter 7 onward, so after reading the first 6 chapters from the first link, I suggest switching to the second link for chapters 7 to 143, or choosing the Twisted Hel release when you get to that chapter on bato.to.

Bato.to requires an account, but it's free and convenient since they have more than one translation available, including the high quality releases.

JACK and JOKER are optional, and can be read even after you catch up to :re. Despite JOKER taking place in between the first manga and :re, it was actually released around halfway through the first manga. Most people assumed it was non-canon, but it turns out it actually takes place after the first manga. Since it does contain minor spoilers, read it only after finishing the first manga. JACK actually has a different style from the regular manga.

Another bit of content you can read for fun is the Tokyo Ghoul ONESHOT. It's essentially the prototype for Tokyo Ghoul, the early version the author drew before doing the actual series we know. It's completely non-canon, but interesting to see. You can read it whenever you want: http://bato.to/read/_/278968/tokyo-ghoul-oneshot_by_kawa-scans

There's also the novels, which contain short stories that take place at various times during the first manga. I recommend reading them after catching up to :re, since they're really just supplemental. You can find summaries/translations of some of them here: http://harostar.tumblr.com/post/128017176851/tokyo-ghoul-novel-masterpost

DO NOT TRY TO READ :RE WITHOUT READING THE FIRST MANGA. Like I mentioned in my previous post, the anime was a what-if version of events, so you'll be missing a huge portion of the story and will misunderstand several things if you rely on the anime. The manga's version of the story is much better than the anime's. Don't skip even early manga chapters either, since a lot of what the anime cut out is important throughout the series.

Let me know if any of the links don't work for you. 

And lol I wouldn't worry about the emoticons, feel free to use as many as you won't <:


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 19, 2015)

Aerate said:


> -sniperoni-


Le me who wants to read what you said but is too lazy. Cri


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 19, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Le me who wants to read what you said but is too lazy. Cri



give up being lazy then <:


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 19, 2015)

@Aerate oo o: it'd be great if he wasn't dead ^^

okay  Thank you for the links and the information ^^ it's really interesting stuff! once i get a break from college (hopefully after this evaluation) i will get to read it o: it sounds really interesting !

okay, I will ^^ thank you again for the links!

haha, okay c: I just remember someone posting somewhere that emoticons were annoying *has completely forgotten where or who posted it* OTL


----------



## Albuns (Nov 19, 2015)

...I can now finally be a true lazy potato egg thing. I'm so happy, I could cry streams of manly salt tears to compliment my new potato body.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 19, 2015)

YASSS

2 MORE LETTERS TO GOOO


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 19, 2015)

Hellooooooooooooo everyone!  How are you all?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 19, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Hellooooooooooooo everyone!  How are you all?



Good wbu?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 19, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Hellooooooooooooo everyone!  How are you all?



Hello! I'm good, you? 

I just need to post enough for about 50 more tbt so I can snag both yellow letters if they're restocked >u< i've been wanting one from day one since it's my favorite kana

How are you? c:


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 19, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Hello! I'm good, you?
> 
> I just need to post enough for about 50 more tbt so I can snag both yellow letters if they're restocked >u< i've been wanting one from day one since it's my favorite kana
> 
> How are you? c:



I am good, I hope they restock some stuff soon ugh ;v;


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 19, 2015)

ToxiFoxy said:


> I am good, I hope they restock some stuff soon ugh ;v;



That's good!  And I'd be happy if they stocked anything by this weekend.  The suspense is killing me.

What are you gonna go for?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 19, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Hello! I'm good, you?
> 
> I just need to post enough for about 50 more tbt so I can snag both yellow letters if they're restocked >u< i've been wanting one from day one since it's my favorite kana
> 
> How are you? c:



I'm alright. Can't think of much else to do apart from posting in RPs on here, though. .-.

If they're going to be restocking anything, I hope they restock the light blue house because it's in my favourite colour. And I know it's incredibly unlikely, but... I also want restocks of the popsicle and ice cream swirl collectibles, for obvious I-want-their-Marketplace-prices-to-go-down-so-I-can-actually-afford-them reasons.

I also hope that if there is a restock that it doesn't happen at a ridiculous time, like what happened with the fruit restock a while back.


----------



## jiny (Nov 19, 2015)

I really hope they restock all of the Japanese houses, because I would totally buy them. I'd love to have the lineup in Japanese houses, the order they're supposed to be. It says Dobutusu (idek if i spelt that right) No Mori, right? I would want it like that. That's all I wish.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 19, 2015)

Hiii guys! Back from the library!
 So ALLLLL the Assassination Classroom mangas I had on hold for me came back ALL IN ONE DAY, so I have a huge stack of those books. I also checked out the book 'Fangirl' by Rainbow Rowell :33
 How are you guys doing today? :3


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 19, 2015)

owo can someone let me know what they think of a username idea i've had (i've wanted to change sleepi for quite some time haha)

the idea is Chocolette 

what does everyone think ? i'm just curious ^^


----------



## jiny (Nov 19, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> owo can someone let me know what they think of a username idea i've had (i've wanted to change sleepi for quite some time haha)
> 
> the idea is Chocolette
> 
> what does everyone think ? i'm just curious ^^



ahh chocolette is cute!!


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 19, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> ahh chocolette is cute!!



aa thank you (◕‿◕✿) i'll wait for a few more responses before i change ^^ it was a username i used wayyy back on a MMORPG game ;u; 

oo I just found a creepy emoji thing heh ( ◉◞౪◟◉) that is my favourite from now on 

( ◉◞౪◟◉)


----------



## jiny (Nov 19, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> aa thank you (◕‿◕✿) i'll wait for a few more responses before i change ^^ it was a username i used wayyy back on a MMORPG game ;u;
> 
> oo I just found a creepy emoji thing heh ( ◉◞౪◟◉) that is my favourite from now on
> 
> ( ◉◞౪◟◉)



that's so creepy !


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 19, 2015)

hahaha I know right ( ◉◞౪◟◉)
I love it


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 19, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> That's good!  And I'd be happy if they stocked anything by this weekend.  The suspense is killing me.
> 
> What are you gonna go for?


Ah I would probably love if they restocked chocolate cake ovo it is like my dream collectible
The suspense is killing meh too


----------



## jiny (Nov 19, 2015)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Ah I would probably love if they restocked chocolate cake ovo it is like my dream collectible
> The suspense is killing meh too



The chocolate cake is nice; it's just the background that kills it


----------



## Mink (Nov 19, 2015)

Hello! How is everyone c:


----------



## Llust (Nov 19, 2015)

Mink said:


> Hello! How is everyone c:



im doing great, got my chemistry test back today and got a 99% (probably the only decent grade ill get in that class, i went through torture trying to get a good grade), whoo. how about you? c:


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 19, 2015)

mimihime said:


> im doing great, got my chemistry test back today and got a 99% (probably the only decent grade ill get in that class, i went through torture trying to get a good grade), whoo. how about you? c:



I am doing good, I got a 73 percent on a literacy test today :c but fortunately I got a really good grade on this super important project and with my other grades I still had an A plus!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 19, 2015)

hey!! how is everyone??
i'm in the middle of playing undertale and ugh its such a good game!


----------



## jiny (Nov 19, 2015)

Mink said:


> Hello! How is everyone c:



I got a 67 on my reading exam :c


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 19, 2015)

Sorry I didn't come earlier, just waiting for the burn of that exam to go away ;-;
What's up, TP?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 19, 2015)

Singing Greased Lightning because I really wanna be Danny Zuko in our school play (which is Grease c: )
 IM GONNA BE DANNY AND NO ONES STOPPING MEEEE


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 19, 2015)

hahahaha i've made the creepy emoji ( ◉◞౪◟◉) even creepier

( *◉*◞౪◟*◉*)

/evil laughter/


----------



## jiny (Nov 19, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> hahahaha i've made the creepy emoji ( ◉◞౪◟◉) even creepier
> 
> ( *◉*◞౪◟*◉*)
> 
> /evil laughter/




OMG NUUUU


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 19, 2015)

*( ◉◞౪◟◉)* is comin to get ya

be warned


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 19, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> *( ◉◞౪◟◉)* is comin to get ya
> 
> be warned



-screams- NU BAD EMOTICON


----------



## roseflower (Nov 19, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> *( ◉◞౪◟◉)* is comin to get ya
> 
> be warned



What have I just seen, nooo ;v;


----------



## Albuns (Nov 19, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> *( ◉◞౪◟◉)* is comin to get ya
> 
> be warned



The eyes look like pepperonis. May I devour his sight and gain demonic powers? o:


----------



## roseflower (Nov 19, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> The eyes look like pepperonis. May I devour his sight and gain demonic powers? o:



What are you gonna do with those powers? XD


----------



## Albuns (Nov 19, 2015)

roseflower said:


> What are you gonna do with those powers? XD



Make more pepperoni and kill people by forcing them to overeat it, mwuahahahaha~ xP


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 19, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Make more pepperoni and kill people by forcing them to overeat it, mwuahahahaha~ xP



D. B. P.. Death by pepperoni.


----------



## Albuns (Nov 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> D. B. P.. Death by pepperoni.



Ripperoni will be written on every grave.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 19, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ripperoni will be written on every grave.



Every grave will be a pepperoni.


----------



## roseflower (Nov 19, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Make more pepperoni and kill people by forcing them to overeat it, mwuahahahaha~ xP



Nooh Alby ;v; This is the dark side of pepperoni XDD


----------



## Albuns (Nov 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Every grave will be a pepperoni.



With lots of bacon bits and tomato sauce... wait, that's not bacon, now is it?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 19, 2015)

best go now, 2:18 am hahaha oops
urgh. dreading tomorrow, going to have to listen and watch myself in a video. noooooo x.x' 

r.i.p me


----------



## Miharu (Nov 19, 2015)

YESS FINALLY HOME FROM WORRKKK <333333 What are you guys all up to? huhuhuhu~ I'll be updating the Quest Rosters and announcing the giveaway end date shortly! <: 





Alby-Kun said:


> ...I can now finally be a true lazy potato egg thing. I'm so happy, I could cry streams of manly salt tears to compliment my new potato body.


Omg -HIGH FIVES- AHAHAHAH XD



The Hidden Owl said:


> YASSS
> 
> 2 MORE LETTERS TO GOOO


GOGOGOGOOO!!!!



Sleepi said:


> owo can someone let me know what they think of a username idea i've had (i've wanted to change sleepi for quite some time haha)
> 
> the idea is Chocolette
> 
> what does everyone think ? i'm just curious ^^


I THINK THAT'S ADORABLE!! You should definitely go with it!! <33


----------



## roseflower (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi Miharu-senpai<3 how are you doing today?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 19, 2015)

✧ Quest Rosters are now up to date!

✧ The 1k TBT Giveaway will be ending on Monday (11/23/15) at 7pm PST time! Winners will then be drawn sometime after!​


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 19, 2015)

My tummy hurts cuz i had too much kielbasa and eggs ><


----------



## Miharu (Nov 19, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Hi Miharu-senpai<3 how are you doing today?


HII!!! I'm doing wonderful!! <3 How about you?  I'm so happy to be home!! Hahaha XD



KawaiiLotus said:


> My tummy hurts cuz i had too much kielbasa and eggs ><


Oh no!! D': I hope your stomach feels better soon!! And I have no idea what kielbasa is XD


----------



## jiny (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi Miharu? How are you doing? ;w;

My crush has an awesome new haircut today hehe


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HII!!! I'm doing wonderful!! <3 How about you?  I'm so happy to be home!! Hahaha XD
> 
> 
> Oh no!! D': I hope your stomach feels better soon!! And I have no idea what kielbasa is XD



Its just a type of sausage c:
Yummy


----------



## Miharu (Nov 19, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Hi Miharu? How are you doing? ;w;
> 
> My crush has an awesome new haircut today hehe



I'm doing great!!! So happy to be off work!~ Now I just need to start on some more GFX requests ahahaha! XD How are you doing today? cx

Ohh what did it look like? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



KawaiiLotus said:


> Its just a type of sausage c:
> Yummy



OHH got it!! Hahah I'm glad you liked it! <:


----------



## jiny (Nov 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'm doing great!!! So happy to be off work!~ Now I just need to start on some more GFX requests ahahaha! XD How are you doing today? cx
> 
> Ohh what did it look like?



I think it was a fade? I don't really know what haircuts are which, so lol
All I know is that it was super cute >u< And I'm doing great! Tomorrow's the last day of school before Thanksgiving! 

Talking of my crush, his first period is right next to my first period classroom! It's very funny. He was doing all kinds of funny faces and it was adorable c: He's such a cute little boy


----------



## Albuns (Nov 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YESS FINALLY HOME FROM WORRKKK <333333 What are you guys all up to? huhuhuhu~ I'll be updating the Quest Rosters and announcing the giveaway end date shortly! <:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*High fives back* Yush, I can't believe I actually got all As and Bs on my report card. For the first time in 3 years! Blarghghfhg, just means I need similar grades to keep up a good average, ripperoni me.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 19, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Hi Miharu? How are you doing? ;w;
> 
> My crush has an awesome new haircut today hehe



I miss my crush..especially my crush from fouth grade..he was awesome ^^ but im here in California and hes in tennesee..cri


----------



## roseflower (Nov 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> HII!!! I'm doing wonderful!! <3 How about you?  I'm so happy to be home!! Hahaha XD



Ah that?s great to hear, home is best place to be c;
I?m fine, played HHD for hours today, the new villager Felyne is  just adorable, I hope he will return in future Animal Crossing games, (since he?s a character from Monster Hunter).


----------



## jiny (Nov 19, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> I miss my crush..especially my crush from fouth grade..he was awesome ^^ but im here in California and hes in tennesee..cri



I get new crushes every year LOL

But, I moved to another part of town this middle school year, so I am just AKAKJSJDJSJ what do I do


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 19, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I get new crushes every year LOL
> 
> But, I moved to another part of town this middle school year, so I am just AKAKJSJDJSJ what do I do



Every time i go to a different school. Except for homeschool. My first crush was in kindergarten lol. Going back to public school if my dad gets hired at this one place in arizona c:
Whoop!


----------



## Locket (Nov 19, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Hi Miharu? How are you doing? ;w;
> 
> My crush has an awesome new haircut today hehe



My crush has a hot hair cut 



KawaiiLotus said:


> Every time i go to a different school. Except for homeschool. My first crush was in kindergarten lol. Going back to public school if my dad gets hired at this one place in arizona c:
> Whoop!



If you go to Arizona, we'll be in the same timezone!

Omg, so today there was this idiot that got pulled over. He called a fake threat, and about 20 police officers ( I thought there were only like 10 cops  in my whole valley XD, guess not) came, and we had to sit pulled over (behind a bus) for like 5 minutes. Me and my mom were sitting there counting cops. He lived in a neighrboor hood by my town. He got screwed in the end, but all of this to get out of a _ticket?_

AND! I'm getting new glasssssssesssssssssssss any my brother needs glasses and he looks as ugly af in them. I look cute 

EDIT: Getting my glasses tomorrow <3


----------



## Miharu (Nov 19, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I think it was a fade? I don't really know what haircuts are which, so lol
> All I know is that it was super cute >u< And I'm doing great! Tomorrow's the last day of school before Thanksgiving!
> 
> Talking of my crush, his first period is right next to my first period classroom! It's very funny. He was doing all kinds of funny faces and it was adorable c: He's such a cute little boy


OHH NICEE!!! Breaks off school are so nice and relaxing ahahah!!! I hope you have a great Thanksgiving break!! <: Do you have any plans made? O: 

And daww ahahah XD



Alby-Kun said:


> *High fives back* Yush, I can't believe I actually got all As and Bs on my report card. For the first time in 3 years! Blarghghfhg, just means I need similar grades to keep up a good average, ripperoni me.


CONGRATS OMGGG JSLKFDJDS AHAHAH I'M HAPPY FOR YOU!!!



roseflower said:


> Ah that?s great to hear, home is best place to be c;
> I?m fine, played HHD for hours today, the new villager Felyne is  just adorable, I hope he will return in future Animal Crossing games, (since he?s a character from Monster Hunter).


It definitely is!! <3
OHH NICE!!!! D'awwww!!! I actually haven't even played or gotten HHD yet ahahaha!! XD


----------



## Locket (Nov 19, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I think it was a fade? I don't really know what haircuts are which, so lol
> All I know is that it was super cute >u< And I'm doing great! Tomorrow's the last day of school before Thanksgiving!
> 
> Talking of my crush, his first period is right next to my first period classroom! It's very funny. He was doing all kinds of funny faces and it was adorable c: He's such a cute little boy



Omg your so lucky. I only have a 2 day thanksgiving break, TWO DAYS!!!!! (or was it threee> crap.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nevermind, it's a three day errkend (Wednesday, Thursday, and Fridy (puls the weekend)


----------



## sinistermark (Nov 19, 2015)

My break is this whole upcoming week . Haven't been on the forums much, so hey everyone.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 19, 2015)

hey everyone!

i feel like poop!  yayyyy for sore throats and fevers!


----------



## Locket (Nov 19, 2015)

sinistermark said:


> My break is this whole upcoming week . Haven't been on the forums much, so hey everyone.



God I hate Utah now. UTAH HAS ISSUES!

I just saw a trip thing, and it's so cool. You literally CAN go skiing and golfing on the same day in the spring XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> hey everyone!
> 
> i feel like poop!  yayyyy for sore throats and fevers!



I want a pillow!


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 19, 2015)

I have next week off, yay c:
Probably going to be writing my book a ton, checking in on tbt every half hour or so :3


----------



## Locket (Nov 19, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> I have next week off, yay c:
> Probably going to be writing my book a ton, checking in on tbt every half hour or so :3



Omg I wanna cry like why. Just, I'm moving to another state like I cant even, WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY -cri-


----------



## Albuns (Nov 19, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Omg I wanna cry like why. Just, I'm moving to another state like I cant even, WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY -cri-



No worries, I only have Thursday and Friday off next week. </3


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 19, 2015)

I hope i move by the end of november so in case i dont finish my book (which im 90% sure is true) i dont have to die D;


----------



## Locket (Nov 19, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> No worries, I only have Thursday and Friday off next week. </3



Yay a new friend that is like me


----------



## Albuns (Nov 19, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Yay a new friend that is like me



But I've known you for about 3 months now! xD


----------



## aericell (Nov 19, 2015)

hey everyone! ahhhh haven't been on much the past couple days. can't wait for this week off >< just working on one big project rn due tomorrow which i barely started a few hours ago..


----------



## Locket (Nov 19, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> But I've known you for about 3 months now! xD



When do you have christmas break? Mine starts on Dec. 21st

- - - Post Merge - - -



happinessdelight said:


> hey everyone! ahhhh haven't been on much the past couple days. can't wait for this week off >< just working on one big project rn due tomorrow which i barely started a few hours ago..



WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh


I'm so jealousssssssssss


----------



## Albuns (Nov 19, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> When do you have christmas break? Mine starts on Dec. 21st



I dunno the exact date, but it's on the week during Christmas all the way to the first monday of the year I believe.


----------



## Locket (Nov 19, 2015)

Note to self, your crush  prefers like you, not when you are bad a. Be normal

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> I dunno the exact date, but it's on the week during Christmas all the way to the first monday of the year I believe.



Mine goes until Wedwnsday. Let me check again

- - - Post Merge - - -

My christmas break is Dec 21st - Jan. 1st


----------



## aericell (Nov 20, 2015)

my christmas break is dec. 18th - jan. 8


----------



## Miharu (Nov 20, 2015)

sinistermark said:


> My break is this whole upcoming week . Haven't been on the forums much, so hey everyone.


OHH NICEE!! ahaha welcome back to the forums! <:



The Hidden Owl said:


> hey everyone!
> 
> i feel like poop!  yayyyy for sore throats and fevers!


AYEE!!!

AND NOO!!! ; _ ; I hope you feel better soon!!! jslkdfjdsl



KawaiiLotus said:


> I have next week off, yay c:
> Probably going to be writing my book a ton, checking in on tbt every half hour or so :3


OHH CONGRATS!!! I miss having school days off ahaha like winter break, thanksgiving break, then that 2 months break omfg xD those days were awesome <33 ahha



happinessdelight said:


> hey everyone! ahhhh haven't been on much the past couple days. can't wait for this week off >< just working on one big project rn due tomorrow which i barely started a few hours ago..


AHH!! ; __ ; JDSFLKDS GOOD LUCK ON YOUR PROJECT!! YOU CAN DO IT!!


----------



## alicerulez (Nov 20, 2015)

Wish it was already christmas break, so much projects due


----------



## Miharu (Nov 20, 2015)

alicerulez said:


> Wish it was already christmas break, so much projects due



Gahh I wish I had long week breaks again ahaha! XD 

Good luck with your projects!! ;v ; <3


----------



## alicerulez (Nov 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Gahh I wish I had long week breaks again ahaha! XD
> 
> Good luck with your projects!! ;v ; <3


Haha yea, and thanks lol xD


----------



## Miharu (Nov 20, 2015)

/slowly slips in XD 

Sooo remember how I said I was finally done with all my gfx (graphics request)? Well.. I'm back at 30 requests again ahahahaha XD WISH ME LUCK LOL


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 20, 2015)

I just checked my grades and now I'm really mad at my English teacher

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> /slowly slips in XD
> 
> Sooo remember how I said I was finally done with all my gfx (graphics request)? Well.. I'm back at 30 requests again ahahahaha XD WISH ME LUCK LOL



*slow clap*
Miharu this is because your art is so good.


----------



## piske (Nov 20, 2015)

Morning all! :> Happy Friday! :>


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

P e o n y said:


> Morning all! :> Happy Friday! :>



Afternoon! because it's afternoon over here How are you?

I'm doing great! I actually have a day off school today, and my mum's going to take me clothes shopping in a bit ^^


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 20, 2015)

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOO EVERYONE!!!

 /SNEEEZE


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 20, 2015)

Allergies are starting to hit me pretty hard :/


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOO EVERYONE!!!
> 
> /SNEEEZE



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEE DDDD

HOW ARE YA?


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 20, 2015)

Good morning luvlies  I think we're all finally on the mend!!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 20, 2015)

Chroma Red said:


> Allergies are starting to hit me pretty hard :/



Oh noooes! ; v ;
 I take allergy medication to keep me from getting sick; if I didn't take it everyday, I'd probably have strep throat every single month XDD;;

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> Good morning luvlies  I think we're all finally on the mend!!!



DACOSIM-SENPAI!!!! //GLOMPS 
 How are you?! I haven't seen you here in forever! ; v ;

- - - Post Merge - - -



SuperStar2361 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEE DDDD
> 
> HOW ARE YA?



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
 IM GOOD, IM READING MY MANGAS THAT I GOT FROM THE LIBRARY
HOW ARE YOOOOOOOOU


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 20, 2015)

heyo everybody!
i just got my laptop back...being grounded is the worst.
how is everybody?


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 20, 2015)

Hiii! Why were you grounded D:

I'm super exhausted, studying for my exam tomorrow while sipping coke. At least it's cozy <:


----------



## piske (Nov 20, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Afternoon! because it's afternoon over here How are you?
> 
> I'm doing great! I actually have a day off school today, and my mum's going to take me clothes shopping in a bit ^^



Ahhh that sounds fun! Wish I could do that instead of work ;__;


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 20, 2015)

//redeeming some quests whenever you get the chance to update my roster Mimi-kun! c:
 //putting them in spoilers too hehe



Spoiler:  quest 32



✧Quest #32: What is your favorite emoticon you like to use and why?
 I like to use ^J^  a lot, because ^J^ is an emoticon that depicts APH Russia's face, since his nose is shaped like a capital J and he's normally always in a happy go lucky mood, and I really love APH Russia and he means a lot to me. So, that's why I like using ^J^ all the time. c:







Spoiler:  quest 33



✧Quest #33: Search for a Yu-Gi-Oh card you love the most online and post the card's picture in a spoiler!
 definitely this one, 



Spoiler: my favorite card ever











 JK JK, it's this one; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Spoiler:  quest 34



✧Quest #34: Search for a Vanguard card you love the most online and post the card's picture in a spoiler!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 20, 2015)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Ah I would probably love if they restocked chocolate cake ovo it is like my dream collectible
> The suspense is killing meh too



it looks like it'll be this weekend when they restock
WHICH ISN'T GOOD, I'M BUSY THIS WEEKEND WHYYYYYYY



Sugarella said:


> The chocolate cake is nice; it's just the background that kills it



they really need to just update all of the items with the boring grey background and make it white like the birthstones, they'd be a little more popular if they did


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 20, 2015)

I see someone did Quests 32-34. Where are quests 1-31?!
I was looking forward to doing a ton of quests in 1 post xD


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 20, 2015)

Chroma Red said:


> I see someone did Quests 32-34. Where are quests 1-31?!
> I was looking forward to doing a ton of quests in 1 post xD



previous quests are already over that's why ^^*


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 20, 2015)

Ello, morning peeps c:


----------



## aericell (Nov 20, 2015)

hi all

having a potluck in history today & we get to relax TvT
but i have exams for 2 other classes rip me again, didn't study for either


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 20, 2015)

Rip me from allergies


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 20, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> hi all
> 
> having a potluck in history today & we get to relax TvT
> but i have exams for 2 other classes rip me again, didn't study for either


haha I hope you at least know enough to write something in the exam. My past two exams went rubbish, it was the same.


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 20, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Oh noooes! ; v ;
> I take allergy medication to keep me from getting sick; if I didn't take it everyday, I'd probably have strep throat every single month XDD;;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Ha! Hiya Hun!!! Yeah, I've been soooo sick. Stupid walking pneumonia came back with a vengeance due to a cold that hit our house. My youngest got strep as well, poor baby. Doc gave us a fabulous cough medicine that pretty much put me in a coma (would sleep for like 10 hours) but it worked really well. How're you???


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 20, 2015)

My new avatar is bae


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 20, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> My new avatar is *bae*



Crap? No, it's funny. Carl's face on Pooh Bear!


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 20, 2015)

Lmao
Although im not dutch(?)


----------



## himeki (Nov 20, 2015)

/squeeals/
COMICON SOOOOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 20, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> /squeeals/
> COMICON SOOOOOOOOOOOOON



Yey ouo
Me and my dad were going to go last uear but the tickets sold out. Maybe this year c:


----------



## himeki (Nov 20, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Yey ouo
> Me and my dad were going to go last uear but the tickets sold out. Maybe this year c:



it might be a different one to you
AHHH I GOT A FREEBIE FROM CHERRYSKY AAAAH


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 20, 2015)

Fabu~
Ive never been to comicon before, but my dad has as a kid. He got a bunch of his comics signed..then stolen a few years ago. Almost all our books. Half his comics. Cri


----------



## himeki (Nov 20, 2015)

lani got rekt


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 20, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> LANI WATCHES BOKU NO PICO



I CAN CONFIRM THAT SHE DOES


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 20, 2015)

EVVIE THINKS GIRLS CAN WANK

- - - Post Merge - - -

EM WATCHES BIBLE BLACK


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 20, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> EVVIE THINKS GIRLS CAN WANK



I CAN CONFIRM THIS ALSO

- - - Post Merge - - -



L CocoaBean said:


> EM WATCHES BIBLE BLACK



WAIT WHAT NO


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 20, 2015)

SO TRUU EM DONT DENY IT


----------



## himeki (Nov 20, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> EVVIE THINKS GIRLS CAN WANK
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> EM WATCHES BIBLE BLACK



there are some innocent people in the forum stop corrupting them


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 20, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> SO TRUU EM DONT DENY IT



Lani... i will post the screen shots...


----------



## himeki (Nov 20, 2015)

ems said:


> Lani... i will post the screen shots...



oooooooooooo
fighfightfight


----------



## sej (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi! How is everyone?


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 20, 2015)

ems said:


> Lani... i will post the screen shots...



..................I DERE U ALSO


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 20, 2015)

Sej said:


> Hi! How is everyone?



Hey Sej!

- - - Post Merge - - -



L CocoaBean said:


> ..................I DERE U ALSO


----------



## himeki (Nov 20, 2015)

not appropriate


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 20, 2015)

FIGHTFIGHTFIGHTFIGHTFIGHTFIGHTFIGHT

- - - Post Merge - - -

:O

- - - Post Merge - - -

Everyone watches porn ayyye


----------



## sej (Nov 20, 2015)

ems said:


> Hey Sej!


Hi! How are you?


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 20, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> FIGHTFIGHTFIGHTFIGHTFIGHTFIGHTFIGHT
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



........ i don't


----------



## sej (Nov 20, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> FIGHTFIGHTFIGHTFIGHTFIGHTFIGHTFIGHT
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I don't xD


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 20, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> fixed wink wonk



SHET 


ok Bible Black is pretty hilarious


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 20, 2015)

Sej said:


> Hi! How are you?



I'M GOOD, HBU?


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 20, 2015)

Most people*


----------



## himeki (Nov 20, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> SHET
> 
> 
> ok Bible Black is pretty hilarious



be still child


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 20, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> SHET
> 
> 
> ok Bible Black is pretty hilarious



Apologies m8

- - - Post Merge - - -



L CocoaBean said:


> SHET
> 
> 
> ok Bible Black is pretty hilarious



Apologies m8


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 20, 2015)

somebody should make this a thread xD


----------



## sej (Nov 20, 2015)

ems said:


> I'M GOOD, HBU?



I'm good ty!


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 20, 2015)

ems said:


> somebody should make this a thread xD



Ye
Im on it
Sorry lani X,D


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 20, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Ye
> Im on it
> Sorry lani X,D



What are you sorry about?


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 20, 2015)

Chatzy of it
BOOM
https://us23.chatzy.com/37133959739351#0


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 20, 2015)

Hiiii guys~!
 //belts out greased lightning until my voice box cannot handle it anymore


----------



## himeki (Nov 20, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Hiiii guys~!
> //belts out greased lightning until my voice box cannot handle it anymore



THATS REALLY CREEPY OMG youwouldntunderstand


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 20, 2015)

Favorite fruit? Mines pomegranate <3


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 20, 2015)

I really need to stop posting one thing a day on here 
how has everyone's day been ?


----------



## himeki (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm going to sleep since I have to go early in the morning! I hope everyone has a nice rest of the day!


----------



## aericell (Nov 20, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> I really need to stop posting one thing a day on here
> how has everyone's day been ?



Hey gravy!! My day's been good, relaxing. How is yours?


----------



## Albuns (Nov 20, 2015)

Hello~ how is everyone? c:


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 20, 2015)

hello tp! i'm good, Alby, thanks ! how about yourself?


----------



## Albuns (Nov 20, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> hello tp! i'm good, Alby, thanks ! how about yourself?



Pretty good, just bought some food and now I'm trying to contemplate napping or not. xD


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 20, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> I really need to stop posting one thing a day on here
> how has everyone's day been ?



good ^^ thank you! I got through the absolute torture of hearing myself in a video earlier and i've handed in my assignment I was doing


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 20, 2015)

//gloooooom
 i've been listening to greased lightning for HOURS 
@__________________@


----------



## Albuns (Nov 20, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> //gloooooom
> i've been listening to greased lightning for HOURS
> @__________________@



Ooh,what genre are they?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 20, 2015)

Morning everyone!! <333 How are you guys all doing today and what are you guys all up to? <: I'm currently waiting for my friends to come over!! Bwauahaha I can't wait to play Vanguard against them since I just made a deck!! Also hoping to trade some of my extra cards for cards I don't have ahahah XD 





Chroma Red said:


> Allergies are starting to hit me pretty hard :/


Omg!! ; __ ; I hate allergies so much :'D jslkfjdl



DaCoSim said:


> Good morning luvlies  I think we're all finally on the mend!!!


DACOSIMMM AHHHHHH <333 WELCOME BACKKKK SJFDLKJFDSL <333 WE MISSED YOUUU!!!!



tearypastel said:


> heyo everybody!
> i just got my laptop back...being grounded is the worst.
> how is everybody?


WELCOME BACK!!! And aww!!! Why did you get grounded? ; v ; If you don't mind me asking! And I'm doing great!! How about you? <3



P e o n y said:


> Morning all! :> Happy Friday! :>


PEONYYYY MORNINGGG <3333 How are you doing today? 



Bucky Barnes said:


> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOO EVERYONE!!!
> 
> /SNEEEZE


AYEEEE AHAHAHHA OH NO ARE ALLERGIES HITTING YOU HARD TOO??



Bucky Barnes said:


> //redeeming some quests whenever you get the chance to update my roster Mimi-kun! c:
> //putting them in spoilers too hehe
> 
> 
> ...


Your Quest Roster has been updated!! <3 

and omg that John Cena card LOL I'm laughing ahaha XD



Chroma Red said:


> I see someone did Quests 32-34. Where are quests 1-31?!
> I was looking forward to doing a ton of quests in 1 post xD


Oh boy LOL That would be a lot of quests if they were still available ahahah XD Like naekoya said, quests expire so they are put in "TP's Gallery" where you can find all the quests we used to have ahahah!~ We need to make room for more quests, so we have to get rid of other quests XD 



Sej said:


> Hi! How is everyone?


AYEEE!~ I'm wonderful! How about you? XD



gravyplz said:


> I really need to stop posting one thing a day on here
> how has everyone's day been ?


GRAVYYY WELCOME BACK AHAHAH My day's been great! How about yours? 



MayorEvvie said:


> I'm going to sleep since I have to go early in the morning! I hope everyone has a nice rest of the day!


Night!! Sleep tight Evvie! <33



Alby-Kun said:


> Hello~ how is everyone? c:


ALBYY AYEEE I'm doing great!! How about you?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi guys, how are you people today?


----------



## Albuns (Nov 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ALBYY AYEEE I'm doing great!! How about you?



MIMII~ Good morning! xD I'm doing okay, I'm in the middle of staying awake and falling asleep. But I can't decide if I wanna nap or not. x u x


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2015)

@Miharu: Hiya, Miharu! I'm doing pretty good, but I'm kinda sad....I got my progress report today and I got all A's except one B in History. I usually get straight A's, so me and my mom were pretty sad about it....NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU 

But other than that, I'm doing great! I'm just watching some tv and checking out TBT, and eating some snacks. And playing Vanguard with yo friends sounds like fun  I never played it before XD, but I bet it's a fun card game!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> MIMII~ Good morning! xD I'm doing okay, I'm in the middle of staying awake and falling asleep. But I can't decide if I wanna nap or not. x u x



Hiya, Alby!


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 20, 2015)

Ugh. Too many projects guys lol!!!! Taking up all my time!!!


----------



## Albuns (Nov 20, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> @Miharu: Hiya, Miharu! I'm doing pretty good, but I'm kinda sad....I got my progress report today and I got all A's except one B in History. I usually get straight A's, so me and my mom were pretty sad about it....NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> But other than that, I'm doing great! I'm just watching some tv and checking out TBT, and eating some snacks. And playing Vanguard with yo friends sounds like fun  I never played it before XD, but I bet it's a fun card game!
> 
> ...



Heyo, Dawn!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh,what genre are they?



It's a song from Grease o:
 We're doing Grease for the spring production in the school drama club, and I'm trying out for Danny Zuko and I've been listening to this song foooor hoooours


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ugh. Too many projects guys lol!!!! Taking up all my time!!!



Lol, you can do it dude  btw, what kind of projects are you doing? 

Also, I would like to redeem this quest Miharu  I would also like to be entered into the 1k Giveaway please. 

✧Quest #32: My favorite emoticon is the . I just like it because I think it's kinda funny and it reminds me of people who are sneaky and sly...


----------



## Albuns (Nov 20, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> It's a song from Grease o:
> We're doing Grease for the spring production in the school drama club, and I'm trying out for Danny Zuko and I've been listening to this song foooor hoooours



Ah, any progress yet? xD


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 20, 2015)

I don't know when freddie from icarly got hot... and i dont know why nobody told me.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ah, any progress yet? xD



Yeees! Lots of progress! c:


----------



## Locket (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm bored! I have like 1-2 hours before I get my glasses, and I need help passing timr >.<


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 20, 2015)

How do you make them spoilers with no text for the label again?


also how do you resize them? im a scrub when it comes to this heh.


----------



## Mink (Nov 20, 2015)

Wooo flight rising is so fun c:


----------



## duckvely (Nov 20, 2015)

hello everyone!



Mink said:


> Wooo flight rising is so fun c:



i know right o:


----------



## N e s s (Nov 20, 2015)

Hey team popsicle, changed my username!


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 20, 2015)

Quests took up too much room in the main post?

You could make a blog entry/entries for them? Or a separate thread.


----------



## jiny (Nov 20, 2015)

ems said:


> I don't know when freddie from icarly got hot... and i dont know why nobody told me.



He's very cute. I saw him in the movie Into The Storm and he was looking _fine_..



ems said:


> How do you make them spoilers with no text for the label again?
> 
> 
> also how do you resize them? im a scrub when it comes to this heh.




```
[spoiler= ]text[/spoiler]
```


----------



## N e s s (Nov 20, 2015)

Quest 33


This fine beauty has been in my collection forever! Obviously the Dark Magician, its been my favorite card to look at to date!
Me and my brother used to play Yu-gi-oh when it was still a thing, magic and Pokemon had beaten it to a pulp tho.

- - - Post Merge - - -

As an added bonus, rare kid icarus cards are in the photo, and a pikachu amiibo


----------



## tae (Nov 20, 2015)

the new cake collectible is actually p cute.


----------



## jiny (Nov 20, 2015)

taesaek said:


> the new cake collectible is actually p cute.



I just bought one, and it's really cute!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 20, 2015)

FRICKK GROUP RESTOCK SO EXPENSIVE LOL


----------



## N e s s (Nov 20, 2015)

Well! Time to save up!

Jacob sell one of your pokeballs


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 20, 2015)

Could you put Quest 31 in my quests in progress quest roster thingy Mimi-kun? o:


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I just bought one, and it's really cute!



I bought one too!  well, three to be exact. It is quite cute...I wonder if there will be some kind of Christmas themed collectible?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> FRICKK GROUP RESTOCK SO EXPENSIVE LOL



IKRRR IM SO SAD NOW


----------



## Miharu (Nov 20, 2015)

EVERYONE!! WE HAVE AMAZING NEWS!!!! I CAN FINALLY SAY, WE HAVE FINALLY PURCHASED A GROUP ADD ON FOR TEAM POPSICLE!!! /SCREAMMSSSS JFDSKLFJDLSKFDSFLKDS WE WILL BE WORKING ON THE NEW GROUP SOON!!!! I'll be reading all the posts I've missed from TP shortly and I'll be updating any quest rosters/etc needed later!! So please no worries! FOR NOW LET'S CELEBRATEEEEEE!!!! EXPECT A BIG GIVEAWAY AFTER THE CURRENT 1K TBT GIVEAWAY JSKFDLSJFLKDSFJDSLFSD​


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2015)

N e s s said:


> Well! Time to save up!
> 
> Jacob sell one of your pokeballs



Ya Jacob sell us your pokeballs dude 

In fact you can give your Pokeball for free to meh lol jk


----------



## jiny (Nov 20, 2015)

I had five chocolate cakes in my cart but my internet's really slow upstairs.

So I ended up just getting a cherry and another tasty cake


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 20, 2015)

/looks at collectibles

 Well...
I bought 13 cakes. Whoopsies~ ^^;;


----------



## jiny (Nov 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> EVERYONE!! WE HAVE AMAZING NEWS!!!! I CAN FINALLY SAY, WE HAVE FINALLY PURCHASED A GROUP ADD ON FOR TEAM POPSICLE!!! /SCREAMMSSSS JFDSKLFJDLSKFDSFLKDS WE WILL BE WORKING ON THE NEW GROUP SOON!!!! I'll be reading all the posts I've missed from TP shortly and I'll be updating any quest rosters/etc needed later!! So please no worries! FOR NOW LET'S CELEBRATEEEEEE!!!! EXPECT A BIG GIVEAWAY AFTER THE CURRENT 1K TBT GIVEAWAY JSKFDLSJFLKDSFJDSLFSD​




ALWIWIEIJEJDJDJWJKWIWIWW IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU AND JACOB!!!!! CANT WAIT FOR THE NEW GROUP!!! ALWIEJDJSJAJKAS


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> EVERYONE!! WE HAVE AMAZING NEWS!!!! I CAN FINALLY SAY, WE HAVE FINALLY PURCHASED A GROUP ADD ON FOR TEAM POPSICLE!!! /SCREAMMSSSS JFDSKLFJDLSKFDSFLKDS WE WILL BE WORKING ON THE NEW GROUP SOON!!!! I'll be reading all the posts I've missed from TP shortly and I'll be updating any quest rosters/etc needed later!! So please no worries! FOR NOW LET'S CELEBRATEEEEEE!!!! EXPECT A BIG GIVEAWAY AFTER THE CURRENT 1K TBT GIVEAWAY JSKFDLSJFLKDSFJDSLFSD​



OMG OMG REALLY? This is so amazing!  eek, I can't waaaaaait~ 

WOOOO HOOOOOOO MWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 20, 2015)

W-wait! Did they h-have a fruit restock too?! 
 Oh no!! I'm too late! //siiiiiiigh

I really want a peach because
 a. my favorite fruit
 b. it was my native fruit in my old old town that i really hold near and dear to my heart

;_______;
 I really hope there's a restock for those sometime soon! >w<


----------



## tae (Nov 20, 2015)

MIHARU IM SO JEALOUS OF YOUR FRUIT RESTOCK GAME. JFC. i missed all the good ones. just got a few tasty cakes. XD


----------



## jiny (Nov 20, 2015)

i didn't get the cherry i guess


----------



## N e s s (Nov 20, 2015)

EEEEEEEE GROUP RESTOCK FINALLY!!!!!!!!!

Well my work is finished, congrats!

Not leaving fyi pls invite :3


----------



## jiny (Nov 20, 2015)

my collectible lineup is really messy e.e


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 20, 2015)

I really wanted a peach //sniffle
 Mimi I demand you to give me one of your peaches ; v ;


----------



## jiny (Nov 20, 2015)

i wish i had a computer so it could work better for restocks.


----------



## tae (Nov 20, 2015)

will sell my soul for a peach please. end me.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 20, 2015)

OKAY GUYS I SHALL BE BACK AND EXPECT INVITES TO THE NEW GROUP EVERYONE!!! FOR NOW I MUST GO AND CALM MYSELF DOWN BECAUSE I WAS PANICKING SO HARD THAT WE DIDN'T HAVE ENOUGH AHAHAHAHA 

I JUST WANT TO GIVE A HUGE AND BIG SHOUT OUT TO WONDERK FOR GIVING US 30K TBT FOR THIS RESTOCK!!!! jskdlfjsdlkfjdslfjds <33333 AND THANK YOU SO MUCH TO EVERYONE WHO HAS HELPED BY DONATING TBT TO TEAM POPSICLE!!! ;v ; <3333 I'll be working on the new group tonight!!! So expect invites once it's finished!!!​


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 20, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> i didn't get the cherry i guess



Did you check your inventory? Sometimes they go hidden after you buy them.

AYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYE WE HAVE AN OFFICIAL GROUP
SDFIANOGIUSFRGROK WE NEED TO CELEBRATE


----------



## jiny (Nov 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Did you check your inventory? Sometimes they go hidden after you buy them.
> 
> AYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYE WE HAVE AN OFFICIAL GROUP
> SDFIANOGIUSFRGROK WE NEED TO CELEBRATE



yes i did :'(


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> EVERYONE!! WE HAVE AMAZING NEWS!!!! I CAN FINALLY SAY, WE HAVE FINALLY PURCHASED A GROUP ADD ON FOR TEAM POPSICLE!!! /SCREAMMSSSS JFDSKLFJDLSKFDSFLKDS WE WILL BE WORKING ON THE NEW GROUP SOON!!!! I'll be reading all the posts I've missed from TP shortly and I'll be updating any quest rosters/etc needed later!! So please no worries! FOR NOW LET'S CELEBRATEEEEEE!!!! EXPECT A BIG GIVEAWAY AFTER THE CURRENT 1K TBT GIVEAWAY JSKFDLSJFLKDSFJDSLFSD​



KJHKDLHFLSGKHGKLJHDLKFHGSLKDHFLGKSHDLFKJGHSLKDFHGLKJSHDFKLJGHLSKDHFGS


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 20, 2015)

Dude I wish I could buy BTB for munnies ; v ;
 I'd be rich in BTB then but you know what--

I have so much adventurous things going on in my life... A quest for a peach, which I shall name Ariel, after my moirail (is homestuck trash)


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 20, 2015)

WOOO
I NEED A POPSICLE NOW XD


----------



## jiny (Nov 20, 2015)

why do post glitches exist


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2015)

Just went to the shop again and bought a pear...now I'm left with 4 bells XD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 20, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> why do post glitches exist



to ruin our lives ;_;


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 20, 2015)

Slammint said:


> WOOO
> I NEED A POPSICLE NOW XD



WOOOOOO

I NEED A PEACH NOW //SCREAMS IRRITABLY ;_______;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Dude I wish I could buy BTB for munnies ; v ;
> I'd be rich in BTB then but you know what--
> 
> I have so much adventurous things going on in my life... A quest for a peach, which I shall name Ariel, after my moirail (is homestuck trash)



You could try going to the TBT Marketplace to see if you can buy a peach. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Slammint said:


> WOOO
> I NEED A POPSICLE NOW XD



Lol Ikr now I just need a Popsicle too, and maybe some other yummy collectibles~


----------



## jiny (Nov 20, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> WOOOOOO
> 
> I NEED A PEACH NOW //SCREAMS IRRITABLY ;_______;



WOOOOO

I NEED A CHOCOLATE CAKE //DIES ;_;

That was one of my collectibles on my wishlist
Man I wish I had a computer


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

Yikes. I knew the group add-on would cost more once it was restocked, but not THIS much more... O_O


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 20, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> WOOOOO
> 
> I NEED A CHOCOLATE CAKE //DIES ;_;
> 
> ...



#CakeShame ; _;
but that's how I felt with all of the fruit releases/restocks >.<



SuperStar2361 said:


> Yikes. I knew the group add-on would cost more once it was restocked, but not THIS much more... O_O



LOL I bet the other two don't get sold anytime soon


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 20, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Yikes. I knew the group add-on would cost more once it was restocked, but not THIS much more... O_O



So it's not 4,200 anymore?
 Lemme go look at the price o3o

EDIT: UHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## N e s s (Nov 20, 2015)

How did we get it though? I thought we had 11k in the donation pool.

I used to be TheAhPoCawdOh btw, say goodbye to that username lol


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 20, 2015)

N e s s said:


> How did we get it though? I thought we had 11k in the donation pool.
> 
> I used to be TheAhPoCawdOh btw, say goodbye to that username lol



WonderK gave some! I think


----------



## jiny (Nov 20, 2015)

Slammint said:


> WonderK gave some! I think



Yes he did


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 20, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Yes he did



How much?! O___O


----------



## jiny (Nov 20, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> How much?! O___O



30k I believe

also i have a new sugary lineup


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 20, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> 30k I believe
> 
> also i have a new sugary lineup



You stole my lineup homie 
 r00d


----------



## jiny (Nov 20, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> You stole my lineup homie
> r00d



what i never even noticed it


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm so glad Team Popsicle will finally have its own official group!


----------



## N e s s (Nov 20, 2015)

Is the group being made now?


----------



## WonderK (Nov 20, 2015)

I did give Miharu 30,000 bells to purchase the group. Have fun with the new group function guys.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

WonderK said:


> I did give Miharu 30,000 bells to purchase the group. Have fun with the new group function guys.



AHHH THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! We'll be sure to use it well ;D


----------



## roseflower (Nov 20, 2015)

WonderK said:


> I did give Miharu 30,000 bells to purchase the group. Have fun with the new group function guys.



Thank you WonderK, you`re so nice

I missed the restock, but I?m happy we can be a "real" group now c:
And the new cake is very cute<3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 20, 2015)

Okiiie guys! I'm going to bed c:
 Goodnight! C:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 20, 2015)

WonderK said:


> I did give Miharu 30,000 bells to purchase the group. Have fun with the new group function guys.



Thank you!  I can't wait till the group is set up!



Bucky Barnes said:


> Okiiie guys! I'm going to bed c:
> Goodnight! C:



Aye, goodnight! ^^

#HypeTrain is still rolling full steam ahead 8D


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2015)

WonderK said:


> I did give Miharu 30,000 bells to purchase the group. Have fun with the new group function guys.



Thank you so much! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bucky Barnes said:


> Okiiie guys! I'm going to bed c:
> Goodnight! C:



All right, sleep tight~


----------



## roseflower (Nov 20, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Okiiie guys! I'm going to bed c:
> Goodnight! C:



Sleep tight Bucky


----------



## jiny (Nov 20, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Okiiie guys! I'm going to bed c:
> Goodnight! C:



Good night homie C:

- - - Post Merge - - -



WonderK said:


> I did give Miharu 30,000 bells to purchase the group. Have fun with the new group function guys.


Thank you so much!! We will treat it well!! c:


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 20, 2015)

AW NARTS THEY RESTOCKED MY DREAM COLLECTIBLE AND I WAS AT A DANCE


----------



## Miharu (Nov 20, 2015)

ALRIGHT GUYS!~ I have made the group!!! Right now it's still in construction, BUT I have made a Chatting Thread!! If you'll like an invite now, I'll send you an invite to the group! But *PLEASE DO NOT MAKE ANY NEW THREADS OR POST IN ANY OTHER THREAD THAT'S NOT THE CHATTING THREAD*! XD I'm currently organizing the threads to make it easier for us! <: 

Also just so you know, once I'm done organizing our new group, I WILL be back reading all the comments I have missed! Please do not worry about your Quest Rosters! I know some of you have finished some quests, but I won't be updating the list or back reading until I finish updating our new group! <3 Thanks for understanding! ​


----------



## jiny (Nov 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ALRIGHT GUYS!~ I have made the group!!! Right now it's still in construction, BUT I have made a Chatting Thread!! If you'll like an invite now, I'll send you an invite to the group! But *PLEASE DO NOT MAKE ANY NEW THREADS*! XD I'm currently organizing the threads to make it easier for us! <:
> 
> Also just so you know, once I'm done organizing our new group, I WILL be back reading all the comments I have missed! Please do not worry about your Quest Rosters! I know some of you have finished some quests, but I won't be updating the list or back reading until I finish updating our new group! <3 Thanks for understanding! ​



c-can i be invited?? Dx


----------



## tae (Nov 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ALRIGHT GUYS!~ I have made the group!!! Right now it's still in construction, BUT I have made a Chatting Thread!! If you'll like an invite now, I'll send you an invite to the group! But *PLEASE DO NOT MAKE ANY NEW THREADS OR POST IN ANY OTHER THREAD THAT'S NOT THE CHATTING THREAD*! XD I'm currently organizing the threads to make it easier for us! <:
> 
> Also just so you know, once I'm done organizing our new group, I WILL be back reading all the comments I have missed! Please do not worry about your Quest Rosters! I know some of you have finished some quests, but I won't be updating the list or back reading until I finish updating our new group! <3 Thanks for understanding! ​



hit me up qt.


----------



## Albuns (Nov 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ALRIGHT GUYS!~ I have made the group!!! Right now it's still in construction, BUT I have made a Chatting Thread!! If you'll like an invite now, I'll send you an invite to the group! But *PLEASE DO NOT MAKE ANY NEW THREADS OR POST IN ANY OTHER THREAD THAT'S NOT THE CHATTING THREAD*! XD I'm currently organizing the threads to make it easier for us! <:
> 
> Also just so you know, once I'm done organizing our new group, I WILL be back reading all the comments I have missed! Please do not worry about your Quest Rosters! I know some of you have finished some quests, but I won't be updating the list or back reading until I finish updating our new group! <3 Thanks for understanding! ​



Hiya, Mimu~ I'd like an invite to! ouo


----------



## Miharu (Nov 20, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> c-can i be invited?? Dx





taesaek said:


> hit me up qt.



Invited you both!! <333

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Hiya, Mimu~ I'd like an invite to! ouo



SENT!~ <33


----------



## jiny (Nov 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Invited you both!! <333
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ahh thank you!! I accepted! <3


----------



## piske (Nov 20, 2015)

May I please be invited? :>


----------



## roseflower (Nov 20, 2015)

Please invite me Miharu


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 20, 2015)

May I please be invited?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2015)

May I be invited too?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 20, 2015)

WAIT WHAT

May I please be invited?
Also I'd like to give a HUGE thanks to WonderK on behalf of TP (even if this isn't my job lmao), as it is amazing that we now have a group thanks to you donating 30, 000k!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 20, 2015)

P e o n y said:


> May I please be invited? :>





roseflower said:


> Please invite me Miharu





ToxiFoxy said:


> May I please be invited?





Dawnpiplup said:


> May I be invited too?



You guys have all been invited!! <333

Just so everyone knows, once our new Group is finished being constructed/organized, I'll be sending invites to everyone on the rosters! D For now I just need to make sure you guys read the rules that is currently in place before sending you guys an invite since TP's group is currently in construction! cx


----------



## N e s s (Nov 20, 2015)

Invite pls!


----------



## Roxi (Nov 20, 2015)

May I be invited please ^-^


----------



## Miharu (Nov 20, 2015)

Sparro said:


> WAIT WHAT
> 
> May I please be invited?
> Also I'd like to give a HUGE thanks to WonderK on behalf of TP (even if this isn't my job lmao), as it is amazing that we now have a group thanks to you donating 30, 000k!





N e s s said:


> Invite pls!





Roxi-Riot said:


> May I be invited please ^-^



You guys have all been invited! <3


----------



## roseflower (Nov 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> You guys have all been invited!! <333
> 
> Just so everyone knows, once our new Group is finished being constructed/organized, I'll be sending invites to everyone on the rosters! D For now I just need to make sure you guys read the rules that is currently in place before sending you guys an invite since TP's group is currently in construction! cx



Thank you Miharu <3, this is exciting ahaha XD


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 20, 2015)

you finally got a group! may i be invited into it? it's so great that we have one now (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> GRAVYYY WELCOME BACK AHAHAH My day's been great! How about yours?


MIHARU HEY!!! ugh sorry for the late reply, oh thats awesome! my days been alright, just chillin at home on a rainy day playin pokemon 



Sleepi said:


> good ^^ thank you! I got through the absolute torture of hearing myself in a video earlier and i've handed in my assignment I was doing


oh thats good!! omg i hate my voice too !! once we had a project where we had to make a movie, and we filmed everything then realised how bad our voices where so we made it a silent film XD 



happinessdelight said:


> Hey gravy!! My day's been good, relaxing. How is yours?


hey happiness!! thats great! my days been good, alot of relaxing too haha

omg whats this about a group????


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 20, 2015)

Wow!
May i be invited? c:


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 20, 2015)

WAIT WE GOT A GROUP???

- - - Post Merge - - -

I MISSED THE GROUP RESTOCK HYPE "-"


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 20, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> WAIT WE GOT A GROUP???
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I MISSED THE GROUP RESTOCK HYPE "-"



Theres unlimited tasty cakes c:


----------



## Llust (Nov 20, 2015)

may i get invited to the group? ouo and hows everyone doing?

ahh- im so excited <33 im just about the finish my first piece of digital art since like a year ago and i have this stash of old digital art i drew from like 2014 or even 2012. seeing my improvements despite barely practicing is just amazing..and the last time i posted something on instagram was like a year ago, so ill be posting the drawing there too. just.. asdfghjkl;


----------



## lizzy541 (Nov 20, 2015)

omgg ahhh did we get a group?? this is so exciting ((-: may i get invited to this _wonderful_ group jas?


----------



## roseflower (Nov 20, 2015)

Another group add-on was sold, one group left to purchase...  So pricy...XD


----------



## Miharu (Nov 20, 2015)

Every member who's requested to join so far as been invited! <3


----------



## Miharu (Nov 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ALRIGHT GUYS!~ I have made the group!!! Right now it's still in construction, BUT I have made a Chatting Thread!! If you'll like an invite now, I'll send you an invite to the group! But *PLEASE DO NOT MAKE ANY NEW THREADS OR POST IN ANY OTHER THREAD THAT'S NOT THE CHATTING THREAD*! XD I'm currently organizing the threads to make it easier for us! <:
> 
> Also just so you know, once I'm done organizing our new group, I WILL be back reading all the comments I have missed! Please do not worry about your Quest Rosters! I know some of you have finished some quests, but I won't be updating the list or back reading until I finish updating our new group! <3 Thanks for understanding! ​



Reposting this! c:


----------



## alicerulez (Nov 21, 2015)

That price for the group-add on... 
How's everyone's day?


----------



## cinny (Nov 21, 2015)

Whooot! just realized today there were restocks & may I join the group Miharu? <3


----------



## Miharu (Nov 21, 2015)

alicerulez said:


> That price for the group-add on...
> How's everyone's day?



I'll be sending you an invite to the group! <333 Everyone's talking on the new chatting thread! <: We'll be closing/requesting for this thread to close once we finish officially opening Team Popsicle's group! XD Right now we are just moving things over XD 

Just make sure not to post in any other thread than the "Chatting" Thread! Since all of the other threads are currently in construction!


----------



## aericell (Nov 21, 2015)

ahh can i join the group??


----------



## Miharu (Nov 21, 2015)

Sent you guys all invites! <3


----------



## alicerulez (Nov 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I'll be sending you an invite to the group! <333 Everyone's talking on the new chatting thread! <: We'll be closing/requesting for this thread to close once we finish officially opening Team Popsicle's group! XD Right now we are just moving things over XD
> 
> Just make sure not to post in any other thread than the "Chatting" Thread! Since all of the other threads are currently in construction!



I see, gotta switch the bookmark i have up there^
Thanks for the invite xD


----------



## himeki (Nov 21, 2015)

Can I be added? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

WOW I AM LIKE A NINJA WHEN I TURN OFF AM ALARM LIKE SWOOOOP


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 21, 2015)

May I join the group? ^^


----------



## Miharu (Nov 21, 2015)

Alright guys! I'm going to have to edit all the threads and HOPEFULLY have it all finished by tomorrow night!! ; v; The character limits on Group's Threads are A LOT smaller compared to real threads. The character limits for these threads are 2,000 character limits, while on the forum's thread, they are 50,000!! I've already sent a PM to one of the mods seeing if group add ons could perhaps have an increase in character limits, otherwise it's really hard to update/edit/move all of our things over from our old thread hahaha XD

BUTTT what I plan on doing instead is just posting all of it on one profile graphic so it'll definitely all fit ahaha! I'LL MAKE IT FIT if we can't get an increase in character limits! XD So it'll take me some time to edit/make a graphic for each thread ahahah! Since I have work tomorrow morning, I'll have to finish updating Team Popsicle's Group tomorrow after work!! I'm hoping to have our group up and running by tomorrow night!! <333 

For now, good night everyone!!! <3


----------



## Jacob (Nov 21, 2015)

Once the group is all organized, we will be sure to send out all the rest of the invitations, and be more than willing to invite anyone who asks!! <3

Good Night jas <3


----------



## Miharu (Nov 21, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Lol, you can do it dude  btw, what kind of projects are you doing?
> 
> Also, I would like to redeem this quest Miharu  I would also like to be entered into the 1k Giveaway please.
> 
> ✧Quest #32: My favorite emoticon is the . I just like it because I think it's kinda funny and it reminds me of people who are sneaky and sly...





N e s s said:


> Quest 33
> View attachment 156652
> This fine beauty has been in my collection forever! Obviously the Dark Magician, its been my favorite card to look at to date!
> Me and my brother used to play Yu-gi-oh when it was still a thing, magic and Pokemon had beaten it to a pulp tho.
> ...





Bucky Barnes said:


> Could you put Quest 31 in my quests in progress quest roster thingy Mimi-kun? o:






Just going to quote all these so I can update them tomorrow morning <:


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 21, 2015)

Don't forget about me!


----------



## alicerulez (Nov 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Alright guys! I'm going to have to edit all the threads and HOPEFULLY have it all finished by tomorrow night!! ; v; The character limits on Group's Threads are A LOT smaller compared to real threads. The character limits for these threads are 2,000 character limits, while on the forum's thread, they are 50,000!! I've already sent a PM to one of the mods seeing if group add ons could perhaps have an increase in character limits, otherwise it's really hard to update/edit/move all of our things over from our old thread hahaha XD
> 
> BUTTT what I plan on doing instead is just posting all of it on one profile graphic so it'll definitely all fit ahaha! I'LL MAKE IT FIT if we can't get an increase in character limits! XD So it'll take me some time to edit/make a graphic for each thread ahahah! Since I have work tomorrow morning, I'll have to finish updating Team Popsicle's Group tomorrow after work!! I'm hoping to have our group up and running by tomorrow night!! <333
> 
> For now, good night everyone!!! <3



Holy, a lot of work and problems...dont stress urself out! ;~;


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm gonna be selling my popsicle probably (I accidentally bought an avatar width extension in the shop and i'm currently in an auction ;w; oops...)

I'll be needing to be moved to the Popsicle's in Freeing roster, please owo


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 21, 2015)

Helloooooooo everyone!

Wait, we got the group now?! Yeeeeeeesssssssss! but where did you get all that TBT from like omg O_O

Will this thread still be active once the group is up and running?


----------



## Jacob (Nov 21, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Will this thread still be active once the group is up and running?



No, probably not. Miharu and I will be requesting for this thread to close so all you need to worry about is in the group!!


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 21, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> but where did you get all that TBT from like omg O_O



Someone donated it.


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

at least this thread will always be in our hearts


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 21, 2015)

RIP Team Popsicle thread

We will miss you and all of the shipping tags included


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 21, 2015)

Buddy said:


> No, probably not. Miharu and I will be requesting for this thread to close so all you need to worry about is in the group!!



Ohhhh OK!

RIP this thread 20??-2015

- - - Post Merge - - -

I will always remember to hail the poopsicles in the group.


----------



## Damniel (Nov 21, 2015)

Hurp, I remember when this thread first started but yeah, a group would be more efficient.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 21, 2015)

Man, I haven't been here in a while! It's sad to see it go, if they make a group for it.


----------



## duckvely (Nov 21, 2015)

may i join the group?


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 21, 2015)

EMS GAVE ME A POPSICLE FOR MA ART <3

I'm finally one of youu xD


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 21, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> EMS GAVE ME A POPSICLE FOR MA ART <3
> 
> I'm finally one of youu xD



Yasss!

also i must be relocated to the freezer once again


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> EMS GAVE ME A POPSICLE FOR MA ART <3
> 
> I'm finally one of youu xD



Congrats!!


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 21, 2015)

RIP Team Popsicle Thread
Forever in our hearts <3


----------



## alicerulez (Nov 21, 2015)

Good Morning! Hows everyone's day?


----------



## himeki (Nov 21, 2015)

alicerulez said:


> Good Morning! Hows everyone's day?



If you havent heard, we have a group now!


----------



## Mink (Nov 21, 2015)

Woah they actually did a group restock, that's awesome ^v^


----------



## Locket (Nov 21, 2015)

Yay! I have a new line up!


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Yay! I have a new line up!



ayeee it looks neat!! i have a new lineup too


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 21, 2015)

Where is our group??


----------



## Jacob (Nov 21, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Where is our group??



http://www.belltreeforums.com/group.php?groupid=34

Still in progress, Jas has not 100% opened it to the public, but if you PM her now she can send you an invite with directions or something.

All invitations will be sent out to members either tonight or tomorrow I believe, she is just busy rn at work (and I can't send them out ahaha)


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 21, 2015)

Ahh! Thanks, BUDDY...lol I will message her now


----------



## LukaD12 (Nov 22, 2015)

hello!


----------



## Nizzy (Nov 22, 2015)

hey guys!!


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 22, 2015)

Nizzy said:


> hey guys!!



Hello


----------



## Miharu (Nov 22, 2015)

LukaD12 said:


> hello!





Nizzy said:


> hey guys!!



HEYY YOU BOTH! AHAHA We just got a group!!! I'll be inviting you guys shortly once I know you guys have read this message!! <: Please do not make any new threads or post in any other thread but the chatting thread!! There are some other threads you can post in which you can find on the first post of the chatting thread! ;D


----------



## Llust (Nov 23, 2015)

helloo, hows everyone doing?
just got back from school - got let out like two hours late though due to a lock down. i honestly dont know what happened but it was so serious to the point where we had to stay in the same class from second period until even two hours or so after school hours were supposed to end. ughh, we didnt even get to have lunch either >< but i heard that some of the teachers just gave their lunches to the students who didnt bring their own, so that was sweet of them. but i really hope all is doing well with whatever happened


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 23, 2015)

mimihime said:


> helloo, hows everyone doing?
> just got back from school - got let out like two hours late though due to a lock down. i honestly dont know what happened but it was so serious to the point where we had to stay in the same class from second period until even two hours or so after school hours were supposed to end. ughh, we didnt even get to have lunch either >< but i heard that some of the teachers just gave their lunches to the students who didnt bring their own, so that was sweet of them. but i really hope all is doing well with whatever happened



In case you didnt hear, we have a group now! This thread is now no longer used for chatting, just the one in the group c:


----------



## Llust (Nov 23, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> In case you didnt hear, we have a group now! This thread is now no longer used for chatting, just the one in the group c:



ah, i see. i know about the group although i didnt know that this thread would be abandoned in a way, haha. thanks for letting me know


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 23, 2015)

mimihime said:


> ah, i see. i know about the group although i didnt know that this thread would be abandoned in a way, haha. thanks for letting me know



Its still jere so we never forget the beginnings of team popsicle c,:


----------



## LukaD12 (Nov 24, 2015)

can i get an invite as well? thanks ! and hey ! xd


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 24, 2015)

can I get invited??? ty


----------



## sej (Nov 24, 2015)

I love the group! Very well organised!


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 24, 2015)

Sej said:


> I love the group! Very well organised!



Agreed!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 25, 2015)

We have finally moved everything over to the new group everyone! ;//v//; We shall never forget where TP all started! <3 Thank you for all the fun memories here in this thread!! I'm looking forward to seeing how far we'll get in the new group! <3

I have finally requested for this thread to now close! <3


----------



## himeki (Nov 26, 2015)

Goodbye thread, forever in our hearts <3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 26, 2015)

I'll miss you TP thread <3
You will always be in our pops hearts


----------



## jiny (Nov 26, 2015)

Goodbye Team Popsicle thread

You will forever be in our hearts ;c


----------



## BunnyFox (Nov 26, 2015)

This thread has been great! I will definitely have to check out the new group page


----------



## sej (Nov 27, 2015)

Goodbye old thread!
We will miss you! :')


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 27, 2015)

Goodbye, thread! We'll miss you and your tags!


----------

